# Leichte Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke



## Montana (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute

ich suche immer noch ein paar nette MTB-Geniesser/innen   für relativ leichte Touren im Königsforst und in der Umgebung. 2-3 Std. mit mässigen up-und downhills und geeigneten Singletrails wären ganz nett. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile dort ganz gut aus und suche interessierte Mifahrer/innen. Das Ganze kann ja ganz ruhig starten und bei Bedarf / erfahrenem Können   auch etwas gesteigert werden. 
Ein erster konkreter Termin könnte z.B. der nächste Sonntag 3.Juli sein. Da bin ich in jedem Fall in der Gegend. 

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich suche immer noch ein paar nette MTB-Geniesser/innen  für relativ leichte Touren im Königsforst und in der Umgebung. 2-3 Std. mit mässigen up-und downhills und geeigneten Singletrails wären ganz nett. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile dort ganz gut aus und suche interessierte Mifahrer/innen. Das Ganze kann ja ganz ruhig starten und bei Bedarf / erfahrenem Können  auch etwas gesteigert werden.
> Ein erster konkreter Termin könnte z.B. der nächste Sonntag 3.Juli sein. Da bin ich in jedem Fall in der Gegend.
> ...


 
Hallo Guido,

vielleicht eine Alternative:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

oder morgen zum Fahrtechnikkurs  (wenn es nicht regnet/gewittert ).

VG Martin


PS: Samstagvormittags ist ideal. Alle Leute sind 'beim Einkaufen', und der Wald ist leer.  
Wobei ich statt 09:30 Uhr Startzeit ja schon lieber wieder von der Tour zurückkommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Martin
danke sehr  für Deinen Hinweis. Ich war ja vorigen Donnerstag schon sehr interesiert an deinem Fahrtechnikkurs aber es war echt viel zu warm für mich . Da bin nur so ein bischen gerollt. 
Mittlerweile denke ich das für Deine Aktionen schon ein gewisses "Freeriderlikes" Niveau vorhanden sein sollte , oder täuscht das ?  Die Gruppe scheint aber sehr nett zu sein. Mal sehn wies Wetter morgen ist.

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> vielleicht eine Alternative:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilljumper (29. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich statt 09:30 Uhr Startzeit ja schon lieber wieder von der Tour zurückkommen würde.



Wir können über frühere Startzeiten verhandeln, wenn Du Dich bereit erklärst, für ein fulminantes After-Tour -Frühstücks-Buffet zu sorgen   

Aber keine halben Sachen, beim Weekend-Frühstück bin ich anspruchsvoll


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> .... Mittlerweile denke ich das für Deine Aktionen schon ein gewisses "Freeriderlikes" Niveau vorhanden sein sollte ...



Nee, alles nur Poser



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gruppe scheint aber sehr nett zu sein.
> 
> Guido



Richtisch


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin
> danke sehr für Deinen Hinweis. Ich war ja vorigen Donnerstag schon sehr interesiert an deinem Fahrtechnikkurs aber es war echt viel zu warm für mich . Da bin nur so ein bischen gerollt.
> Mittlerweile denke ich das für Deine Aktionen schon ein gewisses "Freeriderlikes" Niveau vorhanden sein sollte , oder täuscht das ?  Die Gruppe scheint aber sehr nett zu sein. Mal sehn wies Wetter morgen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Na, da haben ja die professionellen Verunsicherer wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. 

Also, außer den Voraussetzungen hinsichtlich Bike (MTB), Klamotten (nicht ganz nakisch  sowie Helm und Handschuhe), Pannenset (Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe und Montagetool) ist nur eine weitere Bedingung vorhanden:

Die Stützräder müssen abmontiert sein, und das Fahren ohne denselbigen sollte schon (weitesgehend) sturzfrei möglich sein.  

Ich biete viele Techniken und Übungsformen in den unterschiedlichsten Schwierigkeitsgrade an. Es ist richtig, dass da auch Trial- (Bikebeherrschung z.B. Gleichgewicht und Hindernisüberwinden) und Freerideelemente (Up-und Downhilltechniken, Hindernisüberwinden durch kleine Sprünge und Drops) gezeigt werden. Aber jeder Kurs ist in sich didaktisch aufgebaut, und die einzelnen Kurse greifen ineinander. D.h. wenn Du heute z.B. einsteigst, dann kann es sein, dass im heutigen Technikteil für einen einzelnen Spot Dir noch die Übung/Sicherheit fehlt. Dann wandeln wir die Übung einfach ein bisschen ab und schon passt das wieder.  

Statt beim Palettentraining (Überwindung einer Stufe im Up- und Downhill) eine Stufe von ca. 40/60 cm überwinden zu wollen/können, nimmst Du einfach nur eine Palette mit ca. 20 cm (entspricht Bordsteinkantenhöhe). Selbstverständlich stehen bei Übungen zwei Biker am Spot, die Hilfestellung geben. 

Ich glaube in der Zwischenzeit, dass jeder von diesem Training etwas für sich mitnehmen kann, ob es nun der reine Genusstourer, oder ambitionierte Tourer, echte Marathonisti und Racer, Techniker bis zum Freerider (Basistraining) sind.

Teste es, schau hinter die Kulissen und bilde Dir Deine eigene Meinung.

Und die Truppe ist wirklich nett und hilft sich gegenseitig.

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (30. Juni 2005)

Also Königsforst würdfe ich auch interessant finden und auch gerne mal mitmachen. Sollte dann aber ned so ganz früh starten 

Schon Vorschläge für wann und wo ?


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also Königsforst würdfe ich auch interessant finden und auch gerne mal mitmachen. Sollte dann aber ned so ganz früh starten
> 
> Schon Vorschläge für wann und wo ?


 
Also, der Königsforst ist immer nur Mittel zum Zweck, um in interessanter Gebiete zu gelangen. Allenfalls der östliche Teil gegenüber dem Lüderich hat als 'echte' MTB-Revier seine Berechtigung. Der westliche Teil ist flach wie Hollandsküste und ebenso überlaufen. 

Ansonsten schau Dir den o.g. Termin im LMB an.

VG Martin


----------



## Splash (30. Juni 2005)

Basagter anderer Termin ist auch ne Idee, mir allerdings für den Ort zu früh. Aber evtl komme ich ein andermal (wenn Ihr das weiter macht) gerne drauf zurück. 
Königsforst kenne ich an sich nicht, aber es sollte ja auch mehr easy sein. Wenn ich Berge will, bleibe ich hier im 7GB - da werd ich damit halbwegs verwöhnt *g*


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Hi   

Was ich für Sonntag vorschlage ist wirklch easy. Der Königforst ist im Moment wunderschön und die Walker , Jogger etc. stören mich nicht wirklich.  Im Westen ist es wie Martin schrieb wirklich superflach und zum GA Rollen gut geeignet. Im Osten wirds dann etwas hügeliger. 
 Aber eins frage ich mich doch. Wie kommt denn jemand aus dem 7GB auf die Idee im Königforst zu fahren. Meiner Meinung nach ist bei euch doch das noch schönere und besser geeignete MTB Revier zu finden , oder ?  

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Basagter anderer Termin ist auch ne Idee, mir allerdings für den Ort zu früh. Aber evtl komme ich ein andermal (wenn Ihr das weiter macht) gerne drauf zurück.
> Königsforst kenne ich an sich nicht, aber es sollte ja auch mehr easy sein. Wenn ich Berge will, bleibe ich hier im 7GB - da werd ich damit halbwegs verwöhnt *g*


----------



## Splash (30. Juni 2005)

Na ganz einfach - Königsforst kenne ich noch ned, so ganz fit bin ich zudem auch noch nicht und ein bisserl was in flacherem Gelände zur Fettverbrennung dabei zu tun käme schon ganz gut 

Das Siebengebirge kenne ich mittlerweile auch zum grossen Teil und finde es auch immer wieder schön, was mich jedoch nicht daran hindert auch mal wo anders biken zu wollen, um Vergleiche zu ziehen. Sonntags ist normalerweise mein 7GB Bike Tag, doch wäre ich wirklich nicht abgeneigt gelegentlich auch mal wo anders und flacher zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Hi Splash

was ist denn für Dich eine akzeptable Zeit ? 10:00 - 11:00 - 12:00 
Die Gegend wird halt immer voller   Ich werde den Termin dann auch noch ins LMB setzen.

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Na ganz einfach - Königsforst kenne ich noch ned, so ganz fit bin ich zudem auch noch nicht und ein bisserl was in flacherem Gelände zur Fettverbrennung dabei zu tun käme schon ganz gut
> 
> Das Siebengebirge kenne ich mittlerweile auch zum grossen Teil und finde es auch immer wieder schön, was mich jedoch nicht daran hindert auch mal wo anders biken zu wollen, um Vergleiche zu ziehen. Sonntags ist normalerweise mein 7GB Bike Tag, doch wäre ich wirklich nicht abgeneigt gelegentlich auch mal wo anders und flacher zu biken


----------



## Splash (30. Juni 2005)

10:00 treffen ist schon OK. Ich gehe aufgrund der Wetterlage nicht so sehr von Überfüllung aus oder irre ich da?

Was schlägste denn als Treffpunkt vor?


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Das Wetter soll am Sonntag ja schon wieder viel besser werden.   
Ich melde mich sehr bald mit einem Treffpunktvorschlag und einer Anfahrtbeschreibung. Das muss aber noch zusammengestellt werden.




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> 10:00 treffen ist schon OK. Ich gehe aufgrund der Wetterlage nicht so sehr von Überfüllung aus oder irre ich da?
> 
> Was schlägste denn als Treffpunkt vor?


----------



## Splash (30. Juni 2005)

Ähhh .. bin gerade von meiner besseren Hälfte darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass ich um 13:00 zum Mittagessen bei Schwigereltern sein muss. Können wir uns lose auf den 10.7. einigen, bzw das dahin verschieben? 

Aber interessieren würde mic hschon wie lang und von wo aus Du die Route planst


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Schade, aber überhaupt kein Problem. Ich hatte jetzt auf die Schnelle einen sehr einfachen Treffpunkt für sehr einfache Touren erarbeitet. Das wäre ein Parkplatz in Köln - Brück in der unmittelbaren Nähe der A4 Ausfahrt Refrath / Köln- Brück. (ca. 200 m Entfernung)

Treffpunkt : ca. 10:00 Uhr
Fahrzeit : ca. 2-3 Std. 
Tempo : langsam  Schwierigkeit : leicht 
Terrain: Königsforst / Forsbach / Tütberg / Untereschbach
Also für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger   optimal geeignet. 

Grüsse Guido

P.S. mit 10.07. müssen wir noch mal checken. Ich melde mich gerne nochmal.
P.S.S. Was ist das bei dir mit dem Racingteam   
Also ich bin alles andere wie schnell (im Moment)     Es ist für mich Vorsaison (da Winter- bzw. Herbstkind)




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh .. bin gerade von meiner besseren Hälfte darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass ich um 13:00 zum Mittagessen bei Schwigereltern sein muss. Können wir uns lose auf den 10.7. einigen, bzw das dahin verschieben?
> 
> Aber interessieren würde mic hschon wie lang und von wo aus Du die Route planst


----------



## Splash (30. Juni 2005)

Das mit´m Racing Team hat eher die Gründe der Ziele bei mir. Ich bin momentan auf dem Trip das ich mir viele Ziele setze und versuche, diese auch umzusetzen. Ich habe letztes Jahr grad mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und dieses Jahr nach längerem Ausfall erst wieder mit dem Biken angefangen.

Die Abfahrt dürfte nicht weit von Lohmar/Overath aus sein, soweit ich mich erinnere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Hi   ist bei mir ähnlich. Ich habe nach xx jahren Rauchen vor 3 Jahren erst wieder mit mehr Sport angefangen. Ich habe zwar immer Fussball und begeistert Handball gespielt aber z. B. erst in 2005 wieder mehr (nun ca. 2000 km)    gefahren. Das aber überwiegend locker im Königforst.    

Ja die Ausfahrt kommt direkt nach Köln - Merheim (sofern man aus Köln in Richtung Olpe fährt) und der Parkplatz ist hier zu finden :

BAB 4  Richtung Olpe  bis  AS  Refrath / Köln Brück
dort dann rechts Richtung Köln Brück über die B 55 (Olpener  Strasse)
dann die erste  Möglichkeit (ca. 500m) nach  links abbiegen 
in die Strasse Am Wildwechsel ( da ist ein Restaurant auf der Ecke ) 
nach ca. 50 Meter links auf dem Parkplatz halten










			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit´m Racing Team hat eher die Gründe der Ziele bei mir. Ich bin momentan auf dem Trip das ich mir viele Ziele setze und versuche, diese auch umzusetzen. Ich habe letztes Jahr grad mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und dieses Jahr nach längerem Ausfall erst wieder mit dem Biken angefangen.
> 
> Die Abfahrt dürfte nicht weit von Lohmar/Overath aus sein, soweit ich mich erinnere?


----------



## Montana (30. Juni 2005)

Hier ist nun der Termin im LMB zu finden   

Viele Grüsse

Guido

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=935


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2005)

Na dann hoffe ich doch glatt mal, dass Du die die Runde fürs WE danach auch noch mal einberufst. Würde mic hdann jetzt schon als Freiwilligen melden


----------



## hama687 (1. Juli 2005)

ich werd mich am sonntag woll auch mal einmischen  freu mich auf ein kleines türchin im wald ( hoffentlich mit ein paar mehr trails als wie die ich gefunden * durch zufall und nie mehr wieder* habe)^^


----------



## hama687 (1. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, der Königsforst ist immer nur Mittel zum Zweck, um in interessanter Gebiete zu gelangen. Allenfalls der östliche Teil gegenüber dem Lüderich hat als 'echte' MTB-Revier seine Berechtigung. Der westliche Teil ist flach wie Hollandsküste und ebenso überlaufen.
> 
> Ansonsten schau Dir den o.g. Termin im LMB an.
> 
> VG Martin



Also ab in den Osten


----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2005)

Hi    klar wird es eine Wiederholung geben. Wir können aber auch mal in der Woche fahren. Ausser Dienstag (Handball) und Donnerstag (da wollte ich endlich mal zum Martin und was lernen   , da kannste natürlich auch mitkommen) . Danke sehr nochmal für Dein Interesse

Grüsse

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann hoffe ich doch glatt mal, dass Du die die Runde fürs WE danach auch noch mal einberufst. Würde mic hdann jetzt schon als Freiwilligen melden


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2005)

Unter der Woche wär auch ne Idee, allerdings kann ich das immer nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, da ich einen Aussendienstjob hab, wo Feierabend ist, wenn fertig ist und ich dann ja auch noch durch den Stau (Berufsverkehr) muss. Generell wäre für so was aber besonders Mittwochs n guter Tag und dann 2 Stunden durch den Königsforst, wo es noch was länger hell ist -> gerne


----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2005)

Nett , dass Du dich meldest und Interesse hast. 
Allein fahren ist manchmal echt OK  - das kriegt dann mehr so nen meditativen Charakter    In der Gruppe oder auch nur zu zweit machtst dann wiederum manchmal auch mehr Spass    Vieleicht können wir ja unsere bisher gefundenen Trails austauschen. Ich sehe dass mit dem Guiding auch nicht so ernst. Wenn jemand ne Idee hat fahren wir halt das . . 

Ich freue mich auf Sonntag. Hoffentlich ist es einigermassen trocken  

Grüsse

Guido

BTW : Der Osten rules ...    




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd mich am sonntag woll auch mal einmischen  freu mich auf ein kleines türchin im wald ( hoffentlich mit ein paar mehr trails als wie die ich gefunden * durch zufall und nie mehr wieder* habe)^^


----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2005)

Hi . ich kläre das noch ab - aber mittwochs  so 18:00 oder 19:00 an meinem vorgeschlagenem Treffpunkt könnte man doch schon mal locker ins Auge fassen.  ausser am 6.7.  da geht es bei mir leider nicht 

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Unter der Woche wär auch ne Idee, allerdings kann ich das immer nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, da ich einen Aussendienstjob hab, wo Feierabend ist, wenn fertig ist und ich dann ja auch noch durch den Stau (Berufsverkehr) muss. Generell wäre für so was aber besonders Mittwochs n guter Tag und dann 2 Stunden durch den Königsforst, wo es noch was länger hell ist -> gerne


----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2005)

Termin : 3.7.2005
* Zeitpunkt : 11:00 Uhr* 

Treffpunkt : Köln- Brück Parkplatz am Wildwechsel
Fahrzeit : ca. 2-3 Std. 

Tempo : langsam Schwierigkeit : leicht 
Terrain: Königsforst / Forsbach / Tütberg / Untereschbach

Grüsse Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

schade, dass ich morgen nicht kann.
Die Prädikate, mit denen Ihr Eure Tour beschreibt, wären mir als Senior sehr reht gewesen.

Na ja, vielleicht wiederholt Ihr ja Euer Unterfangen einmal.

Gruß aus dem Kölner Süden, in dem nur die wenigen Trils im Weißer Rheinbogen und äußerem Grüngürtel erkundbar sind
Derk


----------



## Splash (2. Juli 2005)

Okitoki .. dan nschaun wir mal, ob der 10.7. hin haut vom fahren her (auch wegen Wetter) oder dann halt mal Mittwochs.

Wenns vom Tempo und Co harmoniert, würde ich mich dann ggf auch mal für ne SlowTour im Siebengebirge anbieten ...


----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2005)

@Derk 

Hallo Du bist gerne willkommen. Senoir ist schon OK. Ich gehe selbst so langsam in die Richtung   Sehr wahrscheinlich gehts am 10.7. wieder   los. Es gibt eine Menge schöne leichte oder auch etwas anspruchsvolle Touren im Königforst und selbst die    erfahrerenen Tourer und angehendem Freerider  sind hier zumindest zum Durchfahren  unterwegs. 

@ Splash

10.7. ist in der Planung . Zunächst gehts morgen mal auf die erste Runde  
Das mit der   7G Tour wäre klasse. Ich bin sofern es zeitig hinhaut gerne dabei.  
  Was hast Du denn für einen Tacho zum Profil aufzeichnen ciclo 436 oder so ?

Grüsse

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Okitoki .. dan nschaun wir mal, ob der 10.7. hin haut vom fahren her (auch wegen Wetter) oder dann halt mal Mittwochs.
> 
> Wenns vom Tempo und Co harmoniert, würde ich mich dann ggf auch mal für ne SlowTour im Siebengebirge anbieten ...


----------



## Splash (2. Juli 2005)

Jupps Tacho ist ein 436M - aber wohl nur noch diese Saison, aber vorher stehen noch andere Sachen auf de Wunschliste *g*

Hoffen wir mal auf halbwegs brauchbares Wetter am 10.7. ....


----------



## hama687 (2. Juli 2005)

oh man dann fall ich ja voll aus der reihe mit meinen 18 jahren


----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2005)

Nein auch kein Problem - manchmal sind wir doch alle geistige Teens    - besonders wenns um MTB und dieses Forum etc. geht. 

Bis morgen 

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man dann fall ich ja voll aus der reihe mit meinen 18 jahren


----------



## hama687 (3. Juli 2005)

lustige Tour das nächste mal bauen wir den Osten noch was mehr aus


----------



## Montana (3. Juli 2005)

Genau  , der Osten  , das war es doch schon mehr oder weniger. 
Dann will ich die Tournee mal  beschreiben :

Teilnehmer waren :

Guido (Montana) und
Alex (hama687)

Leider sind die anderen  Interessenten eine eigene Tour gefahren und ich glaube wir haben uns auch unterwegs nett gegrüsst . .

Ziel war der wilde Osten des Königsforsts     an der Grenze zum bergischen Land.
Strecke war viel FAB sowie einige nette Trails - die meisten haben wir zufällig gefunden und dann angefahren . Nur eine Sackgasse    

Daten : 
Fahrzeit (incl.Pausen) : ca. 3 Std.
Tour Länge ca. 40 km 
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit  : 18, 2 kmH 
Höhenmeter : bestimmt 1000 (_ gaaannnnz grob geschätzt von hama687  _ ) wir hatten leider kein Höhenmessgerät dabei.   

Wir hatten viel Spass unterwegs . Totz meiner zeitweise noch verbesserungsfähigen uphill-Technik. (da fehlt GA und Kondition , ganz klar  ) und der Sattel war wohl dafür auch zu hoch. 

Ansonsten noch ein paar Zitate von unterwegs :

Nachdem wir aus dem wilden Osten zurück waren stellten wir fest 
_" ... das es im Westen wärmer ist wie im Osten ... "_
Vor dem A4 Downhill 
_" ... ich zeig sie Dir , sie wird Dir gefallen , aber ich fahre sie nicht gerne ganz  runter _  ... "
Vor der überfluteten Gegend  
_"... wir könnten eine längere Strecke auch durchs Wasser fahren , aber das kostet dann doch zu viel Kraft ... "_

Soviel dazu . Die nächste Tour ist schon in Planung. 

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> lustige Tour das nächste mal bauen wir den Osten noch was mehr aus


----------



## Splash (3. Juli 2005)

Das nächste Mal würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Wie schauts denn am 10.7. aus - fahrt ihr da wieder?   

Nachdem ich heute meinen 436M geschrottet habe, werde ich morgen erst mal gucken, was ich mir als ersatz holen werde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedEye (4. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau  , der Osten  , das war es doch schon mehr oder weniger.
> Dann will ich die Tournee mal  beschreiben :
> 
> Teilnehmer waren :
> ...



Das sieht wohl so aus ! Wir mußten ja erstmal um die Jogger vom Volkslauf rum    Da haben wir uns wohl nur um wenige Minuten verpaßt !


----------



## Goldfisch (4. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich heute meinen 436M geschrottet habe, werde ich morgen erst mal gucken, was ich mir als ersatz holen werde ...



Was hat er? Vielleicht kann ich mit Tipps helfen.

VG
Goldfisch


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat er? Vielleicht kann ich mit Tipps helfen.
> 
> VG
> Goldfisch



Einer der beiden Mikroschalter ist innen hängen geblieben - obwohl kein Dreck da rein gekommen ist. Blöderweise kann man das eil ja nicht mal aufmachen. Ich hatte hier auch n Thema dazu auf gemacht, allerdings werde ich das Teil wohl mal so an Ciclo schicken und hoffen, dass ich ein heiles wieder bekomme. Aber ist n Grund gewesen, sich einen HAC4 zu holen


----------



## hama687 (4. Juli 2005)

ich bin am 10 wenn das wetter mit spielt auch wieder dabei


----------



## Goldfisch (4. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Einer der beiden Mikroschalter ist innen hängen geblieben - obwohl kein Dreck da rein gekommen ist. Blöderweise kann man das eil ja nicht mal aufmachen. Ich hatte hier auch n Thema dazu auf gemacht, allerdings werde ich das Teil wohl mal so an Ciclo schicken und hoffen, dass ich ein heiles wieder bekomme. Aber ist n Grund gewesen, sich einen HAC4 zu holen



Ja der Schalter ist vermutlich eine Schwachstelle (zumindest liest man oft von Problemen). Aber der HAC ist auch interessant, wenn man seine Entwicklung verfolgen möchte (z.B. Pulskurve auf der Hausrunde).

Ciclo ist in dieser Sache wohl recht kulant, wie man liest.

Trotzdem: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2005)

Werd da gleich wohl mal anrufen und hoffen, dass die mir das Teil austauschen. Dann kann ichs ja weiterverhökern, weil ichs nun ned mehr brauche *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (4. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind die anderen  Interessenten eine eigene Tour gefahren und ich glaube wir haben uns auch unterwegs nett gegrüsst . .




ich glaub das waren dann woll die 3 die uns entgegen gekommen sind


----------



## RedEye (4. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub das waren dann woll die 3 die uns entgegen gekommen sind



Das glaub ich auch ! Naja, das nächste Mal klappt es vielleicht ! Dabei haben wir uns so beeilt !


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Splash ,

ist der HAC 3 denn anderes konstruiert d.h. sind da andere Microschalter drin ?   
Ich habe auch ewig mit Kauf des 436 gewartet wegen dieser so oft beschriebenen Probleme. Ich such nämlich auch dringend   einen Höhenmesser. 

*Ganz wichtig :*  Die Tour am 10.07. wird starten    , hoffen wir auf  halbwegs normales Wetter.   
Ich poste den Termin mal direkt ins LMB.

Gruss Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Einer der beiden Mikroschalter ist innen hängen geblieben - obwohl kein Dreck da rein gekommen ist. Blöderweise kann man das eil ja nicht mal aufmachen. Ich hatte hier auch n Thema dazu auf gemacht, allerdings werde ich das Teil wohl mal so an Ciclo schicken und hoffen, dass ich ein heiles wieder bekomme. Aber ist n Grund gewesen, sich einen HAC4 zu holen


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2005)

Yes , yes das ist gut und es geht wieder in den Osten zur schönen Abfahrt.   Steht jetzt gleich im LMB . 

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin am 10 wenn das wetter mit spielt auch wieder dabei


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2005)

Supi - dann hoffen wir mal auf schönes bzw halbwegs trockenes Wetter.

Den HAC3 kenne ich nicht, aber die Mikroschalter vom HAC4 scheinen ähnlich zu sein, nur sind das eher gummiartige Taster. Mal sehen, wie lange der jetzt hält 

Wenn der 436 von Ciclosport wieder zurück ist, kannste Dir den ja mal angucken. Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt erst mal besser dran bin...


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2005)

Kannst Du verraten (zur Not mit PM   ) wo Du für welchen Preis den HAC 4 gekauft hast ? Bei Bicycles gibts besagten HAC3 im Moment für 59 Euros. Der hat natürlich keine PC Auswertung   Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Du am 10.07. dabei bist.

Grüsse Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Supi - dann hoffen wir mal auf schönes bzw halbwegs trockenes Wetter.
> 
> Den HAC3 kenne ich nicht, aber die Mikroschalter vom HAC4 scheinen ähnlich zu sein, nur sind das eher gummiartige Taster. Mal sehen, wie lange der jetzt hält
> 
> Wenn der 436 von Ciclosport wieder zurück ist, kannste Dir den ja mal angucken. Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt erst mal besser dran bin...


----------



## Splash (5. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du verraten (zur Not mit PM   ) wo Du für welchen Preis den HAC 4 gekauft hast ? ...




Ich war bei H&S Bikediscount in Bonn und der hatte den HAC4 Plus (also mit USB-Interface und Trittfrequenz und der ganzen Software für  199,- da. Dass ich dann noch n paar Euronen runter bekomme habe (hab aber auch noch n paar andere Sachen gekauft) fand ich dann auch ganz klasse....

Der normale HAC4 kostet da aber auch weniger, aber da haste schon kein Interface mehr dabei und irgend eine Variante mit seriellem Interface gibt es auch für  20 weniger, aber in spätestens 2 Jahren ärgert man sich wieder, weil man keinen Rechner mit serieller Schnittstelle mehr hat.


----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Ganz wichtig :*  Die Tour am 10.07. wird starten    , hoffen wir auf  halbwegs normales Wetter.
> Ich poste den Termin mal direkt ins LMB.




http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10513&ort=K%D6LN

oh man 11 crad gefülte Temperatur und Gewitter, mal hoffen das die sich mal wieder teuschen.... 

ps wegen den CatEye Computer gibts leider doch keinen mit höhen Messer ..

http://www.cateye.com/de/products/viewProductModels.php?catId=6

da bleibt aber auch nicht viel hmm  

http://www.vdocyclecomputer.com/de/produkte/hoehenmessung/mc10/funktionen/


----------



## Splash (5. Juli 2005)

Laut wetter.com  solls am Sonntag OK werden. Und bzgl Temperatur gibts doch nur falsche Kleidung oder?


----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2005)

passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Juli 2005)

Unsere Tournee steht hier    : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=950

Bringst Du deinen HAC4 mit. ?     Dann haben wir auch einen Höhenmesser und vor allem Steigungsmesser .   
Wäre mal ganz interessant zu wissen. 

Gruss Guido




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war bei H&S Bikediscount in Bonn und der hatte den HAC4 Plus (also mit USB-Interface und Trittfrequenz und der ganzen Software für  199,- da. Dass ich dann noch n paar Euronen runter bekomme habe (hab aber auch noch n paar andere Sachen gekauft) fand ich dann auch ganz klasse....
> 
> Der normale HAC4 kostet da aber auch weniger, aber da haste schon kein Interface mehr dabei und irgend eine Variante mit seriellem Interface gibt es auch für  20 weniger, aber in spätestens 2 Jahren ärgert man sich wieder, weil man keinen Rechner mit serieller Schnittstelle mehr hat.


----------



## Splash (5. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bringst Du deinen HAC4 mit. ?     Dann haben wir auch einen Höhenmesser und vor allem Steigungsmesser .
> Wäre mal ganz interessant zu wissen.



Ohne komm ich mir beim biken immer so nackig und vor allem blind vor - gerade im 7GB ist der Höhenmesser ein super Orientierungsfaktor. Und da ich meine touren auch gerne im Kalender auswerte, bring ich den auch mit 

Aber vor allem mal Daumen drücken für schönes Wetter ...


----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2005)

so heute abend mal ne kleine runde gedret und erst mal verfahren kein mensch im forst zu sichten, ich hab vllt panik geschoben, bis ich ne joggerin ( sogar in meinem alter gefragt habe und mich mit ihr bis zum ausgang nett unterhalten habe) glück im unglück    ps montana spätestens jetzte überlass ich dir 100% die Führung


----------



## Montana (5. Juli 2005)

So gehts mir ohne Tacho. Den brauche ich unbedingt   
Im Königsforst braucht man zum Glück keine Höhe zur Orientierung.
Dafür aber viel Glück , dass man die Orientierung nicht verliert   
Die FABs und trails sehen irgendwie alle nahezu gleich aus. 
Ich habe es mittlerweile aber gelernt und kenne nun die feinen kleinen Unterschiede an denen man sich orientieren kann.
Das Wetter wird gut    ganz klar.

Übrigens Danke für Deine Anmeldung . Jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt.   

Gruss Guido




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne komm ich mir beim biken immer so nackig und vor allem blind vor - gerade im 7GB ist der Höhenmesser ein super Orientierungsfaktor. Und da ich meine touren auch gerne im Kalender auswerte, bring ich den auch mit
> 
> Aber vor allem mal Daumen drücken für schönes Wetter ...


----------



## Montana (5. Juli 2005)

Das kann passieren . Tipp immer weiter geradeaus fahren. Gehts hoch kommt Du in den Osten Richtung Bensberg / Forsbach. Gehts runter kommst Du in den Süden und Westen Brück / Rath / Heumar / Wahner Heide. Und irgendwann kommt immer eine Strasse an der man sich orientieren kann.
Und das Wichtigste : *Don´t panic*    -  Cool   bleiben. Aber Du hattest ja Glück im Unglück und Dich noch ganz nett unterhalten.

Ich komme gerade auch zurück und es ist richtig frisch  geworden.
Ich habe echt gefroren in der kurzen Hose und im Kurzarmtrikot.

Gruss Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> so heute abend mal ne kleine runde gedret und erst mal verfahren kein mensch im forst zu sichten, ich hab vllt panik geschoben, bis ich ne joggerin ( sogar in meinem alter gefragt habe und mich mit ihr bis zum ausgang nett unterhalten habe) glück im unglück    ps montana spätestens jetzte überlass ich dir 100% die Führung


----------



## Derk (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ähnlich ging es mir bei meinen Touren in der Ville; dort sieht auch alles fast gleich aus und Punkte , an denen man sich orientieren könnte, hat es dort nicht.

Ich habe mir deshalb einen Garmin Etrex Legend C gegönnt,  der mich seither dort ganz gut leitet wie bei "Hänsel und Gretel" die Steine/Brotkrümel.

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, sehen wir uns am Sonntag.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## hama687 (6. Juli 2005)

schön und gut gprs aber was bringt das im wald der hatt die himmels richtung aber weg oder so was erkennt der doch nicht oder?


----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> schön und gut gprs aber was bringt das im wald der hatt die himmels richtung aber weg oder so was erkennt der doch nicht oder?


 
Auch für diese elementaren Fragen bietet sich der [thread=155509]GPS-WORKSHOP[/thread] an.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo  Derk , nett dass Du mitkommst. Wir sind nun zu 4rt. Das wird ne schöne Runde.   Unbedingt den Garmin mitbringen. Jetzt werden wir zur *Nobel -leicht-tourgruppe* Höhe und Navigation  - alles dabei.   Kann einer bitte noch ne Digicam mitbringen  

Weitere Mitfahrer(innen) sind übrigens noch hochwillkommen. 

Gruss Guido


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ähnlich ging es mir bei meinen Touren in der Ville; dort sieht auch alles fast gleich aus und Punkte , an denen man sich orientieren könnte, hat es dort nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2005)

Hi  . zum Schluss wieder durch den Flehbach   
"... die Mami ist ganz nass ... "    Kleiner Spass für den es aber auch heiss genug  war .   




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> schön und gut gprs aber was bringt das im wald der hatt die himmels richtung aber weg oder so was erkennt der doch nicht oder?


----------



## hama687 (6. Juli 2005)

diesmal fahr ich durch das überflutete gebiet^^


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2005)

Wieweit denn    ? Das kostet auf jeden Fall  Kraft   
Dann brauchen wir jetzt auch noch einen *Durchs-wasser-fahr-messer* 



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal fahr ich durch das überflutete gebiet^^


----------



## Derk (6. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> schön und gut gprs aber was bringt das im wald der hatt die himmels richtung aber weg oder so was erkennt der doch nicht oder?


Nein, mein Gerät ist kartenfähig.
Ich habe Teile der Topo Deutschland auf das Gps geladen und weiß daher auch imKönigsforst jederzeit, wo ich mich befinde.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## volker k (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Derk.

Wie gehts? Wann kommst du denn mal wieder zum Fahrtechnik Kurs?  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Splash (6. Juli 2005)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Das hört sich ja wirklich nach ner Technik-Runde an . Freue mic haber auf alle Fälle schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Volker ,

herzlich willkommen hier bei den leicht Tourern   und Gratulation zur geglückten Abfahrt.   dieser ominöesen S....stelle. Ist das wirklich so steil/hoch wie auch immer   Ich komme gerne auch mal zum Technikkurs . Ich glaube aber dass ich mittlerweile   besser auf die Samstagssupereinsteiger Termine warte. 

Gruss Guido




			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk.
> 
> Wie gehts? Wann kommst du denn mal wieder zum Fahrtechnik Kurs?
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. Juli 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einem Unterwassertrail   Wenn dat weiter so regnet   kriegen wir das noch hin 
Aber Sonntag wirds schön  

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Das hört sich ja wirklich nach ner Technik-Runde an . Freue mic haber auf alle Fälle schon drauf


----------



## Derk (7. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk.
> 
> Wie gehts? Wann kommst du denn mal wieder zum Fahrtechnik Kurs?
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,

eigentlich wollte ich heute dort mal vorbeikommen - aber anscheinend schaue nicht nur ich in den Himmel.

Übrigens hat mein - noch - zehnjähriger Marius gestern das Vorgeburtstagsgeschenk erhalten : ein ATB .  Marius wollte auch mal mitschnuppern.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (7. Juli 2005)

Heute abend bin ich eine kleine    Runde gefahren. Das Wetter wird so langsam wieder  Hoffen wir auf einen schönen Sonntag.

Übrigens am 17.07. werde ich keine Tour vorschlagen da dann zwei Tourentage stattfinden. An der Tomburg von TT und um Bensberg ins Bergische von SIT. 

Wir können dann natürlich auch mal einen anderern Wochentag z.B. Mittwoch nehmen. Ich bin im Moment (Schulferien  ) recht flexibel. 

Gruss Guido


----------



## Splash (7. Juli 2005)

Dem Wetterfrosch nach scheints ja wirklich schön zu werden am Sonntag und ich freu mich drauf. Am 17.7. wäre ich auch wegen der TTT nicht mit dabei, da ich gerne da hin wollte


----------



## Montana (7. Juli 2005)

Welche Tour wolltest Du denn nehmen    Ich bin ja sehr für die Tour 1    

Gruss Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Wetterfrosch nach scheints ja wirklich schön zu werden am Sonntag und ich freu mich drauf. Am 17.7. wäre ich auch wegen der TTT nicht mit dabei, da ich gerne da hin wollte


----------



## hama687 (8. Juli 2005)

hmmm da hab ich nur eine frage wo liegt den Meckenheim^^


----------



## Splash (8. Juli 2005)

Also beim TTT habsch müsch schon für Tour 1 angemeldet. Bei allem anderen würde ich wohl den Bremsblock spielen und in Ungnade bei allen anderen Beteiligten fallen. Mich hätte zwar schon im Vorfeld ein Streckenprofil interessiert, doch dann mach ich mir das selber  


Meckenheim liegt direkt hinter Bonn, wenn man von Köln aus über A59/A565 schaut.Direkt hinter dem Bonner Stadtgebiet kommt die Ausfahrt Meckenheim/Rheinbach und dann das Kreuz Meckenheim (Busunglück vom letzten Montag).


----------



## Derk (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

leider muss ich mich für Sonntag abmelden.

Der Familienrat hat beschlossen, auf mich am Sonntag nicht verzichten zu können.  Bei dem endlich zu erwartenden schönen Wetter  hat insbesondere das höhere Wesen, welches auf ihrem Lebensweg ich sie begleiten zu dürfen die Ehre und Gnade ( auch große Freude) habe, gemeint,  Sohnemann und ich sollten uns nicht in die Pampa absondern.

Da in einer Woche unser Urlaub beginnt, werde ich mich bei Euch ANfang August zurückmelden.

Übrigens liegt der Kölner Süden rund um Rodenkirchen vor unserer Haustür.  Ist jemand anderer dort beheimatet, der Lust hat, die Flach-Trails - es gibt sie wirklich -  im Weißer Rheinbogen-ÄußererGrüngürtel- Forstbotanischer Garten zu erkunden ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> leider muss ich mich für Sonntag abmelden.
> 
> ...


 
Aber ganz flach, die Flachtrails  

OT

Habe dort drei JAhre lang meinen Hund jeden Tag ausgeführt. Am besten waren die Schwimmeinlagen am Weißen Rheinbogen. Haste im Sommer in Buch mitgenommen und Dich ans Ufer gesetzt, und der Hund ist in den Rhein geschwommen, hat sich gegen die Strömung ausgerichtet und began sein KraftintervallTraining. 10 min. paddeln, dann raus, kurz auflocker und wieder rein in den Rhein. Nach zwei Stunden sind wir dann wieder ins Büro gefahren.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedEye (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz flach, die Flachtrails
> 
> OT
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja immer wieder erstaunt, wo du dich so rumgetrieben hast ! An den Treppen des Rheinufers hast du wohl deine Fahrtechnik verbessert   
Das war dann wohl der Rheintriatlon, Treppe runter fallen mit Rad, im Rhein landen und rausklettern und dann mit dem Bike auf dem Buckel wieder die Treppen rauf


----------



## sigi z (8. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @Derk
> 
> Hallo Du bist gerne willkommen. Senoir ist schon OK. Ich gehe selbst so langsam in die Richtung   Sehr wahrscheinlich gehts am 10.7. wieder   los. Es gibt eine Menge schöne leichte oder auch etwas anspruchsvolle Touren im Königforst und selbst die    erfahrerenen Tourer und angehendem Freerider  sind hier zumindest zum Durchfahren  unterwegs.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (8. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz flach, die Flachtrails
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


 


			
				RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja immer wieder erstaunt, wo du dich so rumgetrieben hast ! An den Treppen des Rheinufers hast du wohl deine Fahrtechnik verbessert
> Das war dann wohl der Rheintriatlon, Treppe runter fallen mit Rad, im Rhein landen und rausklettern und dann mit dem Bike auf dem Buckel wieder die Treppen rauf


 
Hallo Stefan @RedEye,

ich habe nichts von Biken geschrieben, nur von sitzen und Buch lesen. Das "ins Büro gefahren" bezieht sich auf "mit dem PKW fahren".   

Obwohl an einigen Spots man durch aus das zwischenzeitlich legendäre Bike-Diving hätte erfinden bzw. entwickeln können. 

Aber diese Ehre der Erstausführung gebührt Mikkael @Mikkael, quasi der Vater des Bike-Divings. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (8. Juli 2005)

he montana wie kommste du nach "Meckenheim-Wormersdorf" vllt kann man ja zusamen *hust mit fahren? oder wie kommt man mit der bahn dahin, für ne weg beschriebung währ ich doch sehr angetahn falls die jemand hatt


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2005)

Antwort 1

Hallo Derk

kein Problem . Auch ich habe nicht nur "Fahrradfahren" im Kopf - da gibt es ne ganze Menge gleich oder mehr   interessante(re) Dinge    Danke jedenfalls für die Info. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es ein anderes Mal klappt . Zur Rheintour : Suche dir doch mal einen geeigneten Termin aus und poste den beizeiten. Ich bin schon interessiert.

Grüsse aus K- Mülheim

Guido




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> leider muss ich mich für Sonntag abmelden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2005)

Antwort 2

Hallo Sigi 

herzlich willkommen im *Leicht-Tourer- Kreis*. Das passt schon . Ich schlage bewusst eine antiautoritäre - sich selbst bestimmende - alters und geschlechtsmässig - gemischte Gruppe vor.    Hier gehts ums Fahradfahren im Wald und kleine Hügel (Berge) hoch und runter. Mehr kanns werden - muss aber nicht - wirds aber bestimmt.   Der Spass in einer netten offenen Gruppe das ist es ...   
Ich freue mich auf Sonntag.

Gruss Guido




			
				sigi z schrieb:
			
		

> Montana schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2005)

Antwort 3 (hätte 1 sein müssen , sorry)

Bei TTT wollte ich irgendwie gefühlsmässig direkt mal mitfahren. Ich weiiss auch nicht genau warum , aber man hört viel Gutes und Karin ist bestimmt auch eine gute Guide (w) - das war Grund genug mich anzumelden. Konditionell weiss ich über mich so langsam garnichts mehr. Ich bin (siehe Thread irgendwo anders) am Regenmittwoch mal nach ewiger Zeit ne dreiviertel Stunde mit 1000 Unterbrechungen gelaufen . Fazit : Wahnsinnsmuskelkater   und bestimmt kein Konditionsgewinn   
Ich war heute mal ein bischen schwimmen    Mal sehen wie Sonntag wird. Ich freu mich drauf   
Gruss Guido





			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim TTT habsch müsch schon für Tour 1 angemeldet. Bei allem anderen würde ich wohl den Bremsblock spielen und in Ungnade bei allen anderen Beteiligten fallen. Mich hätte zwar schon im Vorfeld ein Streckenprofil interessiert, doch dann mach ich mir das selber
> 
> 
> Meckenheim liegt direkt hinter Bonn, wenn man von Köln aus über A59/A565 schaut.Direkt hinter dem Bonner Stadtgebiet kommt die Ausfahrt Meckenheim/Rheinbach und dann das Kreuz Meckenheim (Busunglück vom letzten Montag).


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2005)

Antwort 4 (letzte vor der TDF Zusammennfassung um 23:30     für mich  früher Abend und "mein" Team hat das Gepunktete    )

Hi , also Dich hätte ich sowieso gefragt und ich habe auch noch ein Platz im Auto und auf dem Dach desselben frei. Muss das noch kurz endgültig mit der  Family abklären. Spätestens Sonntag ist das klar.  

Gruss Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> he montana wie kommste du nach "Meckenheim-Wormersdorf" vllt kann man ja zusamen *hust mit fahren? oder wie kommt man mit der bahn dahin, für ne weg beschriebung währ ich doch sehr angetahn falls die jemand hatt


----------



## hama687 (9. Juli 2005)

vllt kann mir ja einer helfen " gerade beim austauschen meines mantels ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich das hinter rad zur seite leicht bewege merkt man einen leichten spiel im lager muss das so oder stimmt da was nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. Juli 2005)

Sorry - da habe ich auch keine Ahnung - aber das bike ist doch erst wenige Wochen  alt. Da kann nichts gross dran sein   Tunest Du das Gerät schon für die Unterwasserfahrt    

Ich habe doch gerade meinen Tacho  zerstört   
Da ist tatsächlich irgendwie Wasser reingekommen. Ich nehme nun den vom Moritz . Es wird zum BC800 abgspeckt. Das heiist keine Durchschnitts kmH mehr   Jetzt wirds *leicht -tour -lowtech * 

Bis morgen um 11:00 - Wetter wird     
Genug zu trinken  mitbringen 

Gruss Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> vllt kann mir ja einer helfen " gerade beim austauschen meines mantels ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich das hinter rad zur seite leicht bewege merkt man einen leichten spiel im lager muss das so oder stimmt da was nicht?


----------



## Splash (9. Juli 2005)

Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich doch wieder auf Trinkrucksack umsattele, wenn es morgen 28 Grad werden soll. Jetzt hoffe ich erst mal, dass ich es auch pünktlich finden werde ...

Was habt Ihr eigentlich dauernd mit eurem Unterwasser? Würde gerne mitlachen *g*


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

Trinkrucksack kann man mitnehmen  ,  muss aber nicht , wir werden Zeit für Trinkpausen    haben. Unterwasser : Wir wollten bei der *Leichttourer KF1* einen netten Trail fahren doch das ganze Gebiet war überflutet    Alex wollte   aber trotzdem durchfahren.
Wir habens aber dann doch sein gelassen.   

Bis gleich 

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich doch wieder auf Trinkrucksack umsattele, wenn es morgen 28 Grad werden soll. Jetzt hoffe ich erst mal, dass ich es auch pünktlich finden werde ...
> 
> Was habt Ihr eigentlich dauernd mit eurem Unterwasser? Würde gerne mitlachen *g*


----------



## hama687 (10. Juli 2005)

Schöne Tour, wir sind am anfang ein bischen locker angefahren rüber zum höchsten punkt von Köln und weiter gings in den Westen wo wir nur in 2 Sackgassen gefahren sind. 







da gings schnell runter  der nächste kamm leiter zu schnell  






der kleine hang so für neben bei 






der letzte trail vorm ende nach ca 370 höhen metern und 30 km gings zum glück nur noch runter ^^
















Von mir gibs ein Puh am ende und immer wieder gerne


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

Zunächst mal vielen Dank an alle fürs Mitfahren und einen besonderen Dank an Alex für die schönen Fotos . Also mir hat die Tour auch super Spass gemacht.   Kurze Abschnitte waren teilwiese leicht chaotisch  *sorry*   aber das lag am System. So ist das bei einer freien (sollen wir nicht mal da versuchen  ... )Tour ... 
Ich habe jedenfalls meine gefürchtete Abfahrt geschaftt    und bin zu meiner Verwunderung auch den Berg dahinter wieder locker hochgekommen. So langsam zahlt sich das harte   Training aus.

Weiterer Bericht und Tour-Profil folgen in Kürze    

@ Sigi  : Beim nächsten mal keine Pädswege    mehr , versprochen. 

Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Guido


----------



## Splash (10. Juli 2005)

Für mich war der Start doch ein wenig flott, bzw hier im Siebengebirge fahr ich sonst anders. Dennoch hats riesig Spass gemacht und ich denke, dass ich sicherlich noch mal mitkomme. Die eine Abfahrt (weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich die betiteln soll - Ihr wisst schon welche) war auch super launig. Werde mich jetzt gleich jedoch mal meiner Schaltung widmen und das Rad sauber machen 

Hier mal die Auswertung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (10. Juli 2005)

man könnte sagen da sehn die "berge" ja echt steil aus


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

Hi Splash ,
zunächst mal danke für die schöne Ciclo - Grafik. Da haben wir ja schon ganz gut für nächsten Sonntag trainiert. Schade dass ich nicht mibekommen habe dass das Anfangstempo leicht zu hoch war. Auf meiner Haus- und Wiesenstrecke (nicht die nördlich vom Berg wo es auf einmal nicht mehr weiterging    ) fahre ich eigentlich meiner Meinung nach schon sehr langsam   Ich war ja auch schon 10 km   unterwegs. 

Aber das *Wichtigste* ist : Du hast das doch  1A hinbekommen. Die eine Steigung mit Alex und TimG hoch    Dann den Abhang runter und wieder hoch. Das haben wir doch alle super geregelt. 2 von uns    räusper hatten 200 m Schiebepassage ansonst war die Kondition von allen doch top. Es war eine Einsteigertour aber auch nicht total leicht. Ich denke , dass das Niveau angemessen war. Ich würde mich auf ein weiteres gemeinsames KF - Touren sehr freuen. Wir sehen uns beim TTT . 

Gruss Guido




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war der Start doch ein wenig flott, bzw hier im Siebengebirge fahr ich sonst anders. Dennoch hats riesig Spass gemacht und ich denke, dass ich sicherlich noch mal mitkomme. Die eine Abfahrt (weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich die betiteln soll - Ihr wisst schon welche) war auch super launig. Werde mich jetzt gleich jedoch mal meiner Schaltung widmen und das Rad sauber machen
> 
> Hier mal die Auswertung:


----------



## Splash (10. Juli 2005)

Jupps - bin demnächst sicherlich mal wieder mit dabei, wenns durch den Königsforst geht. Dann werde ich aber auch ne neue Kurbel haben, da das Schaltungsproblem heute nicht vom Umwerfer her kam, sondern vom grössten Kettenblatt selber, welches aus irgendwelchen Gründen verbogen war. Entweder habe ich beim Transport Mist gebaut oder es ist was anderes passiert - jedoch ist das grösste Kettenblatt hin und ich nutze das gleich um auf XT-Kurbel aufzurüsten ...

Das mit dem Tempo ist auch so ne Sache - wo es relativ flach ist, übersieht man das schon mal. Wenns recht ist, nehm ich dann nächstes mal Tempo raus, wenns wieder so fix los geht - evtl klappen die Folgeberge dann auch besser bei mir ...


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

Hi Splash

tut mir leid wegen Deiner Kurbel , aber manchmal hat man Pech und muss nachrüsten. Was hast Du denn im Moment ? Ist das LX ?

Zum Tempo : Ganz einfach . Wir fahren alle beim nächsten Mal langsamer   an dafür schenken wir uns das eine oder andere Experiment. Der Weg sollte bereits mindestens   einmal gefahren worden sein. *Versprochen*

Gruss Guido




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Jupps - bin demnächst sicherlich mal wieder mit dabei, wenns durch den Königsforst geht. Dann werde ich aber auch ne neue Kurbel haben, da das Schaltungsproblem heute nicht vom Umwerfer her kam, sondern vom grössten Kettenblatt selber, welches aus irgendwelchen Gründen verbogen war. Entweder habe ich beim Transport Mist gebaut oder es ist was anderes passiert - jedoch ist das grösste Kettenblatt hin und ich nutze das gleich um auf XT-Kurbel aufzurüsten ...
> 
> Das mit dem Tempo ist auch so ne Sache - wo es relativ flach ist, übersieht man das schon mal. Wenns recht ist, nehm ich dann nächstes mal Tempo raus, wenns wieder so fix los geht - evtl klappen die Folgeberge dann auch besser bei mir ...


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

Dann will ich die Tournee mal zusammenfassen : (danke an Splash für die Daten)

*K*önigs*F*orst*L*eichttourer 

Datum : 10.07.05 (Tour 2)

Teilnehmer waren :

splash
hama687
sigi z
TimG
Montana (Guido) 

Ziel war wieder der wilde Osten des Königsforsts  an der Grenze zum bergischen Land. Strecke war viel FAB sowie einige nette Trails - leider 2 Sackgassen   

Daten : 
Fahrzeit  : 3:06:23
Tour Länge : 33,6 km
Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit : 13,7 kmH (?)  
Höhenmeter : 388 hm

Guido


----------



## Splash (10. Juli 2005)

Die Kurbel war ne alte Deore. Irgendwann mal muss man aber aufrüsten, bzw hätte ehh auf der Wunschliste gestanden, wenn ich n neuen Rahmen bekomme. Werde wohl morgen Abend mal alles auseinander baun und damit zu meinem local Dealer gehen. Mal sehn, was dann rum kommt ...

Die netto-Fahrtzeit war übrigens 2:27 und damit 79% der Gesamtzeit.
Für mich fatal: 28% anaerob ...

Also die Ausflüge in Bereiche, die man ned kennt, gehören ja doch eingentlich dazu ...


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

hi 

sieh zu dass Dein bike bis Sonntag wieder fit ist   . Wäre gut wegen TTT. 28 % anaerob bedeutet für Dich  : puls über ...   Was ist denn Dein max . Wert ?  Wieviel % davon wolltest Du fahren ?

Guido



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kurbel war ne alte Deore. Irgendwann mal muss man aber aufrüsten, bzw hätte ehh auf der Wunschliste gestanden, wenn ich n neuen Rahmen bekomme. Werde wohl morgen Abend mal alles auseinander baun und damit zu meinem local Dealer gehen. Mal sehn, was dann rum kommt ...
> 
> Die netto-Fahrtzeit war übrigens 2:27 und damit 79% der Gesamtzeit.
> Für mich fatal: 28% anaerob ...
> ...


----------



## Splash (10. Juli 2005)

Das mitm Bike wird schon werden. Mich ärgerts nur, wenn ich unter der Woche ned so fahren kann, wie eigentlich gedacht ...

28% anaerob bedeutet, dass 28% der Zeit die Gefässe nicht mit genug Sauerstoff versorgt werden. Wenn ich sonst fahre, ists halt n ganzes Stück weniger. Mal schaun, wie es das nächste Mal ist, evtl hatte ich heute auch ned wirklich n guten Tag oder ich nehm halt wirklich nächstest Mal das Tempo was raus (will ja ned gleich meckern *g*)


----------



## RedEye (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Guido,

bin am Sonntag so um 11 Uhr im Königsforst unterwegs gewesen und an 2 Punkten habe ich MTB'ler stehn sehn, die gewartet haben. Die gehörten doch bestimmt zu dir ! 
Glückwunsch, scheint ja zu funktionieren deine leichten Touren !

Gruß Redeye


----------



## sigi z (11. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo ihr Mitstreiter,

werde jetzt auch meinen Kommentar dazu abgeben:
super Wetter, super Gruppe, gerne wieder.
Zeitweise hatt ich zwar einige Luft- und Kraftprobleme bekommen und wenns halt nicht anders geht, dann steigt mal mal für 100m ab   . 
Aber vielleicht ändert sich das auch bald   .
Werde versuchen etwas mehr für die Kondition zu tun.
Gruppe hat aber auch prima zusammen gehalten. 
Und das wir zweimal den Weg nicht ganz so 100%ig gefunden haben, was solls, wir sind keine Profs und wollen doch Spaß haben und den hatte ich und hoffentlich der Rest auch.
Im übrigen lag mein Durchschnittspuls auch bei 143 und max 180,
Also nicht so verschieden wir die Auswertung von Michael (Splash).

Okay Guido, wenn keine Pädswege dabei sind mach ich gerne wieder mit   .

Bis demnächst
Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will ich die Tournee mal zusammenfassen : (danke an Splash für die Daten)
> 
> *K*önigs*F*orst*L*eichttourer
> 
> ...



AV war 10,84 km/h


----------



## Montana (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Delgado , danke für den Hinweis. Da scheint die HAC4 Aufzeichnung die Tageskilometer im Verhältnis zur Gesamtaufzeichnungszeit und nicht zur effektiven Fahrzeit zu nehmen. Ich weiiss nicht ob das so korrekt ist   Sigma rechnet glücklicherweise anders. Trotzdem waren wir doch recht flott unterwegs oder gibts da etwa eine andere  Meinung   Wir haben schliesslich einige Berge bezwungen   

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> AV war 10,84 km/h


----------



## Montana (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Sigi, danke für die netten Worte . Auch mir hats ausgezeichnet gefallen. Sollten wir 100% wiederholen. Ich weiiss auch wo dein max. Puls erreicht wiorden ist - > da wo ich auf den letzten Reitweg gefahren bin und nach   Protesten  wieder zurückkommen musste. 

Gruss Guido



			
				sigi z schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Mitstreiter,
> 
> werde jetzt auch meinen Kommentar dazu abgeben:
> super Wetter, super Gruppe, gerne wieder.
> ...


----------



## Montana (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Redeye, danke sehr für Deinen Glückwunsch. Dann haben wir uns ja wieder knapp verfehlt   Es macht schon Spass mit uns Anfängern + Wiedereinsteigern . Es kommen auch einige Interessierte zusammen. Daher sehe ich das schon als Erfolg   Andererseits sammle ich keine herumstehenden / fahrenden MTB´ler im Wald ein - das wäre dann doch etwas zuviel. Man sollte die ganze Sache sehr behutsam   angehen .

Ich behaupte mal nur ein relativ ortskundiger  Einsteiger kann auch eine richtige Einsteiger Runde starten. Ich merke ja jetzt schon wie das Tempo von Mal zu Mal leicht anzieht . Da muss man sich doch immer wieder bremsen. Ich will niemanden frustrieren , was übrigens wohl oft genug bei "Anfängertouren" , die aber wohl doch keine waren passiert ist. 

Es geht mir persönlich um eine moderne sportliche Freizeitbeschäftigung in meiner absoluten Lieblingsumgebung dem *hügeligem Wald*. Bei meinen Tourvorschlägen würde ich im Moment auch keine Superfitness als Voraussetzung sehen. Eine gewisse Grundsportlichkeit (danke SIT) sollte natürlich vorhanden sein.

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido



			
				RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> bin am Sonntag so um 11 Uhr im Königsforst unterwegs gewesen und an 2 Punkten habe ich MTB'ler stehn sehn, die gewartet haben. Die gehörten doch bestimmt zu dir !
> Glückwunsch, scheint ja zu funktionieren deine leichten Touren !
> ...


----------



## TimG. (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Mitfahrer,
dann will ich mal meinen Kommentar auch noch dazugeben. Gruppe, flexible Tourgestaltung, Stimmung, Wetter - alles super. Dass ein paar Experimente in Sackgassen enden, gehört halt dazu, auch wenn die Wiese, die zum Stoppelacker wurde, ziemlich Kraft gekostet hat.
Ein paar schöne Highlights: die Abfahrt am Anfang bei der Autobahn, die schnellen Abfahrten zwischendurch, die Wurzeltrails...
Danke an Alex für die Photos. Leider habe ich bei meinem neuen Handy (189 Seiten Anleitung) noch nicht herausbekommen, wie man die Bilder auf den Computer überträgt. Die einzige Möglichkeit scheint zu sein, jedes Bild einzeln als MMS bzw email zu verschicken aber das ist mir einfach zu teuer   
Jedenfalls bin ich bei der nächsten KFL-Tour gerne dabei.
Bis dann,
Tim


----------



## hama687 (11. Juli 2005)

das wird bei deinem bestimmt genau so wie bei meinem gehn nämlich per blutouth aber dsas kostet ja leider wieder geld so ein adapter, naja ich weis wer morgen wieder durch den Königsforst biken wird und noch da und da ein paar sachen ausprobieren wird ---< ^^ naja mal schauen bin das nächste mal auch wieder dabei falls ich zurück finde


----------



## Montana (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Tim , ich finde es gut, dass es Dir auch gut gefallen hat. Du bist ja technisch und konditionell schon gut drauf.   Aber wir finden immer mal wieder eine tiefe Wiese - wo man sich so richtig austoben kann   Ich will nicht wieder mit den Reitwegen anfangen. Nächste Woche Sonntag machen wir einen halben Betriebsausflug an die Tomburg. Wir "starten" bei TTT Tour 1 . Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Interesse. Es gibt da übrigens noch TTT Tour 2 und auch TTT Tour 3 als Alternative. Den nächsten KFL - Termin poste ich so bald wie möglich. Ich muss noch ein paar Termine checken.

Gruss

Guido



			
				TimG. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mitfahrer,
> dann will ich mal meinen Kommentar auch noch dazugeben. Gruppe, flexible Tourgestaltung, Stimmung, Wetter - alles super. Dass ein paar Experimente in Sackgassen enden, gehört halt dazu, auch wenn die Wiese, die zum Stoppelacker wurde, ziemlich Kraft gekostet hat.
> Ein paar schöne Highlights: die Abfahrt am Anfang bei der Autobahn, die schnellen Abfahrten zwischendurch, die Wurzeltrails...
> Danke an Alex für die Photos. Leider habe ich bei meinem neuen Handy (189 Seiten Anleitung) noch nicht herausbekommen, wie man die Bilder auf den Computer überträgt. Die einzige Möglichkeit scheint zu sein, jedes Bild einzeln als MMS bzw email zu verschicken aber das ist mir einfach zu teuer
> ...


----------



## Splash (11. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> AV war 10,84 km/h



Wenn man den Speed aufgrund der Gesamtzeit rechnen würde, dann würde das stimmen. Jedoch rechnet der HAC bzw die Software die AV auf Basis der netto-Fahrtzeit, was ja auch logisch ist, da eine Pause wohl kaum etwas mit Tempo zu tun hat. Oder wie rechnet sich dann eine Tour, bei der man irgendwo ne halbe oder gar ganze Stunde Pause macht und dann noch ne Panne oder so? Und wenn man der Berechnung des AV die netto-Fahrtzeit von 2:27:20 zugrunde legt, dann passts wieder mit dem AV-Tempo von 13,69 ...  




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Delgado , danke für den Hinweis. Da scheint die HAC4 Aufzeichnung die Tageskilometer im Verhältnis zur Gesamtaufzeichnungszeit und nicht zur effektiven Fahrzeit zu nehmen. Ich weiiss nicht ob das so korrekt ist


Genau umgekehrt (siehe oben) und damit richtig ...


----------



## Montana (12. Juli 2005)

Hi Alex ,  wo bist Du   Solltest Du Dich bis morgen nachmittag nicht gemeldet haben , dann werde ich Dich suchen fahren.  Ich bin morgen ein wenig im KF unterwegs  

Guiido 



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich weis wer morgen wieder durch den Königsforst biken wird und noch da und da ein paar sachen ausprobieren wird ---< ^^ naja mal schauen bin das nächste mal auch wieder dabei falls ich zurück finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (12. Juli 2005)

ich bin da ^^ bin 2 m weit gekommen dann hatt ich nen platten und kein bock mehr


----------



## Montana (12. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin da ^^ bin 2 m weit gekommen dann hatt ich nen platten und kein bock mehr



Mist   und jetzt : Platten bereits reapariert  ? 
Hast Du die Bilder von der Strecke am Sonntag schon gesehen     ?

Guido


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2005)

Ich bin morgen so ca. 19:00 am Parkplatz K-Brück und wollte dann so 2.5 Std.   Richtung Osten. Bei Interesse bitte kurz hier melden  
VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (13. Juli 2005)

interresse! 19 uhr parkplatz?


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2005)

Schade    da haben wir uns dann ganz knapp verpasst. Dabei hatte ich kurz vorm losfahren noch mal in meine Mailbox gesehen . Da war noch nix. 
Ich war um 18:55 am Parklplatz und bin dann so kurz nach 19:00 Uhr unseren normalen Weg in den KF gefahren. Ich bin dann bis 21:20 Uhr dort rumgedüst  Ich habe einen wunderschönen langen Trail entdeckt. Ist wohl bei MTB' ler sehr beliebt. Man muss nur drauf kommen. Ich glaube wir sind bei der ersten Tour einen Teil dieses Trails zusammen gefahren, aber das Ganze geht noch viiieeellll weiter. Das fahren wir bald mal ..   
Ich schicke Dir noch eine Mail wegen Sonntag.   Du hast doch meine Handynummer . Beim nächsten Mal einfach kurz smsem. VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> interresse! 19 uhr parkplatz?


----------



## hama687 (14. Juli 2005)

genau die hab ich nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (15. Juli 2005)

wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Fortsetzung folgt oder?


----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2005)

Ganz klar . Fortsetzung folgt . Nun sind wir ja am Sonntag auf Dienstreise   und nächste Woche hab ich zwei Fortbildungstermine am Donnerstag und am kommenden Sonntag  . Aber z.B. Dienstag abend ( 19.) könnte was gehen. Interesse ?

Gruss Guido

@ Alex - Treffpunkt Sonntag (Fahrt an die Tomburg) 10:30 Uhr Parkpatz in Köln - Brück  OK ? 





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Fortsetzung folgt oder?


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar . Fortsetzung folgt . Nun sind wir ja am Sonntag auf Dienstreise   und nächste Woche hab ich zwei Fortbildungstermine am Donnerstag  und am kommenden Sonntag  . Aber z.B. Dienstag abend ( 19.) könnte was gehen. Interesse ?
> 
> Gruss Guido
> 
> @ Alex - Treffpunkt Sonntag (Fahrt an die Tomburg) 10:30 Uhr Parkpatz in Köln - Brück  OK ?





Hallo Guido.

Dieser Termin wird ja wohl keine Aufschiebung in deinem Terminkalender dulden oder   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo  Volker , 
Ja  nein -   Geht klar . Man muss zu seinem Wort stehen.   
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Fitzebogen .    Ob das wohl  mal gut geht   

Gruß Guido 



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido.
> 
> Dieser Termin wird ja wohl keine Aufschiebung in deinem Terminkalender dulden oder   .
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (16. Juli 2005)

lasst ratten zum Technik Kurs von Juchu? wenn ja ----< will auch bzw er hatt mich ja auch einegladen also falls ihr dabei seid wörd ich mich gernbe mit ein*tragen*


----------



## hama687 (16. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alex - Treffpunkt Sonntag (Fahrt an die Tomburg) 10:30 Uhr Parkpatz in Köln - Brück  OK ?


geht klar, du hast mit bekommen das es aber erst um 12:30 los geht?


----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2005)

Hi Alex . ich war den ganzen Tag  unterwegs daher die späte Antwort.



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> lasst ratten zum Technik Kurs von Juchu? wenn ja ----< will auch bzw er hatt mich ja auch einegladen also falls ihr dabei seid wörd ich mich gernbe mit ein*tragen*



Gerne , ich habe ehrlich auch schon dran gedacht. Du passt da auch gut rein.  
Ich wollte auch dort hin zunächst mal mit dem Auto fahren. Soll ja immer etwas später werden da   und ich hab null Licht am bike. Du kannst Dich gerne anschliesen. Wir können uns ja am Donnerstag an der gewohnten Stelle treffen und dann dahin fahren.  



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> geht klar, du hast mit bekommen das es aber erst um 12:30 los geht?



Ja ich weiss . Wir müssen halt Dein bike noch aufs Dach machen und ich weiss auch nicht wie lange wir  genau  dahin fahren. Ist bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt etwas früher da zu sein und noch was zu trinken  oder mit den Leuten quatschen. 

Bis bald

Guido


----------



## Montana (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo ,
da an dem aktuellem und dem kommenden Wochenende keine KFL aus bekannten Gründen  stattfinden kann , habe ich nun was für Dienstag 19.7. 19:00 Uhr ins LMB gesetzt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn der oder die Eine oder Andere Lust und Zeit hätte VG Guido

Der Termin steht hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=950


----------



## hama687 (17. Juli 2005)

hmm das kann ich wirklich erst am dienstag entscheiden weiul 19.00 Uhr normaler weise die Uhrzeit ist wo ich gerade erst von der Arbeit komme


----------



## hama687 (18. Juli 2005)

lol 6 mit fahrer schon oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

yes, ich bin schon sehr erfreut   und etwas überrascht da Termin Dienstag abend 19:00 und relativ spät gepostet . Super Resonanz . Danke im Voraus. Ich freue mich auf die Tour.   Ich werde jetzt noch was rollen.  
VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> lol 6 mit fahrer schon oO


----------



## hama687 (18. Juli 2005)

hmm handy cam ist berreit diesmal mach ich von der strecke bilder


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juli 2005)

Na, ihr bekommt ja hier langsam richtig was auf die Beine   

Schade, das es mit dem Treffpunkt an der Steinbach nicht geklappt hat (ich durfte ja die Pannengruppe 2 guiden   , dann hätten wir ein wenig klönen können.
Ich denke, das Karin sicher öfter mal bei euch biken kommt. Für mich ist es eigentlich ein wenig weit.....ich hab ja mit dem Kottenforst quasi den Königsforst in grün    vor der Tür.


----------



## Montana (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Uwe

danke für das nette Kompliment.   In der Tat scheint grosses Interesse an relativ leichten Einsteiger - Touren zu bestehen. Da sieht man , dass unser Sport immer noch sehr gefragt ist. Wir haben hier ein sehr gemischtes MTB - Volk. Altersmässig ist ein sehr grosse Bandbreite vetreten. Alex beklagt zwar schon etwas , dass die ganz jungen Leute _(in seinem Alter)_ sich eher für andere Formen des bikens interessieren. Aber auch das kann sich wieder ändern. Die Tomburger sind jedenfalls jederzeit herzlich willkommmen. (_ausser den Racern   die sehen vom Königsforst nicht viel - die sind ja  nach ganz kurzer Zeit schon im bergischen Land_  )

Zu TTTT . Noch mal : Ganz Klasse das Ganze. 1A Trails   sehr nettes angepasstes Profil ...

Ja - wir die richtig schnelle Truppe (danke an Karin)   waren als erste an der Steinbach    und hatten ungefähr ´ne halbe Stunde Vorsprung vor denen mit den roten Augen. Die zweite Gruppe mit Dir habenwer gar nicht mehr gesehen.   Schade wir hätten uns noch lange unterhalten können. Aber es gibt bestimmt ein nächstes Mal. Ganz sicher.   

Grüsse aus Köln auch an Karin

Guido




			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ihr bekommt ja hier langsam richtig was auf die Beine
> 
> Schade, das es mit dem Treffpunkt an der Steinbach nicht geklappt hat (ich durfte ja die Pannengruppe 2 guiden   , dann hätten wir ein wenig klönen können.
> Ich denke, das Karin sicher öfter mal bei euch biken kommt. Für mich ist es eigentlich ein wenig weit.....ich hab ja mit dem Kottenforst quasi den Königsforst in grün    vor der Tür.


----------



## hama687 (19. Juli 2005)

*wetter engel*

WETTER  	 	
Höchsttemperatur 		 22 °C
Tiefsttemperatur 		 15°  (14°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 22 / 43 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 W

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		6 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		05:39  
Sonnenuntergang 		21:34  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		0 - 2 l/qm  
Risiko 		24 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		63 %


----------



## TimG. (19. Juli 2005)

Hier in Zündorf reißt es gerade auf und das Wetterradar ist bis etwa Olpe frei. Sieht sehr gut aus   
Bis gleich   
Tim


----------



## Splash (19. Juli 2005)

Macht Ihr jetzt öfters unter der Woche abends was? Evtl würde ich demnächst auch mal mit dabei kommen, wenns recht ist (jetzt wo mein bike wieder heile ist) ...


----------



## hama687 (19. Juli 2005)

natürlich ist uns das recht ja so wie es aussieht bestäht in der woche sogar ein groses interresse von mir aus gerne und wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab von guido auch  

naja zur Tour wie immer schön bilder kommen hoffentlich morgen


----------



## Montana (19. Juli 2005)

KFL 3 und das am Dienstag abend um 19:00

Überaschenderweise gab es sehr grosse   Resonanz.

Mit dabei waren :

*TimG*. - Tim
*hama687* - Alex
*ticktack* - Ortwin
*cannibal  * - Michael 
*Hilljumper * - Ingo
*Std(;-) *   - Stefan 

unter der Leitung     (besser Hinterherfahren / hechelen    und  Küken zusammenhalten)

von

*Montana * -  Guido  

Bemerkung_1  Alle waren verblüfft über Ticktack´s bike. Eine schier unglaublich elektrifizierte Kiste und sauschwer aber total geiles  Design

Bemerkung_2 Da sah ich direkt mindestens 4 anwesende  Racer  und dachte mir , meine Kondition im Geiste überprüfend  , direkt " Gute Nacht , Mattes    " 

Bemerkung_3 Es war kühl und schon bald etwas düster. Der Herbst kommt ...  

Gefahren sind wir im Westen ein paar Trails und dann über ne längere Rollstrecke Waldautobahn in den Osten . Dort gings wie gewohnt viel und relativ steil hoch und ruter und hoch und runter usw. Einmal um den schönen Tütberg rum und dann über die schöne schnelle Abfahrt wieder in den Westen zurück. Noch mal ein paar Wurzeltrails und mit gutem  Speed ab nach Brück .
Mir hat es wie immer gut gefallen und ich werde diese KFL Termine immer wieder mit grosser Vorfreude anbieten. 

Statistik hab ich im Moment noch wenig , da kommt aber noch was von Stefan und Fotos von Alex   

Witzig und ehrlich grosses Kino : Altersbereich der Mitfahrer : 15  bis  > 50 Jahre   

Danke euch sehr für die sehr netten 2,5 Std.

Grüsse aus Köln 

Guido

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (20. Juli 2005)

Hi Guido, 

das war ganz schön gestern, insbesondere die atemberaubende Bikekonstruktion mit Hilfsmotor und Flutlichtanlage war recht faszinierend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Freu mich auf die Bilder   Der Fahrtechnikkurs morgen wird Dir sicher gefallen. Wenn Du vorher den Singletrail fahren willst, könnten wir ggf. zusammen hinfahren. 

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## Std(;-) (20. Juli 2005)

So hier nun wie versprochen das Höhenprofil  
Die Tour gestern war klasse  
Freue mich schon auf die Bilder  






bis dann Stefan


----------



## Montana (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ingo , sehr nett , dass es Dir gefallen hat. Es war halt *wirklich nicht schnell * und leider fast wieder doch zu schnell für einen von uns. Dat ist dat Problem wenn sich Anfänger und fitte Typen (-innen) treffen. Ist nicht einfach zu handlen , aber das wird ... ganz sicher. 

Zur Fahrtechnikgeschichte und vorgeschobenen Trailrunde :

Danke sehr für Dein nettes Angebot zur Trailrunde aber ich habe den Bericht des letzten Treffens von Martin gelesen und sage daher vollen Mutes : *Nein Danke  *  Ich habe Tim  jetzt zwei mal fahren gesehen und wenn der zurückbleibt und absteigt   , dann ist das bestimmt nix für mich.  .Ich wollte noch heil ins Elsass.   

VG Guido



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> das war ganz schön gestern, insbesondere die atemberaubende Bikekonstruktion mit Hilfsmotor und Flutlichtanlage war recht faszinierend
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilljumper (21. Juli 2005)

@hama: Wo bleiben die Bilder, welche die Bikewelt revolutionieren werden? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ingo


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo , sehr nett , dass es Dir gefallen hat. Es war halt *wirklich nicht schnell *und leider fast wieder doch zu schnell für einen von uns. Dat ist dat Problem wenn sich Anfänger und fitte Typen (-innen) treffen. Ist nicht einfach zu handlen , aber das wird ... ganz sicher.
> 
> Zur Fahrtechnikgeschichte und vorgeschobenen Trailrunde :
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Guido,

ganz locker bleiben. Kein Grund sich der vorgelagerten Singletrailrunde (STR) zu entsagen. Da ich nichts von diversen Schlüsselstellen oder gar S2/3 Downhilltrails geschrieben habe, werden wir sie auch heute nicht anfahren. D.h. lockeres Surfen auf Hardter Singletrails, keine Drops, keine Sprünge, keine steilen Downhills oder schwierige Uphills.

Aber entscheide, wie Du magst. Ich halte es bei der vorgelagerten STR immer so, dass ich vorher ankündige, was auf die Teilnehmer zukommt, und welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein sollten.

Für die heutige STR hatte ich @ metzy geschrieben:

_"Zu der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde solltest Du nur erscheinen, wenn Du *mindestens befriedigende (Schulnote drei  )* Fahrtechnik/-kenntnisse besitzt und keine Probleme bei dem Befahren von unterschiedlichen Singletrails hast."_

Das dürfte also für Dich / Euch kein Problem darstellen.

Bis nachher.

VG Martin

PS: Mach' Dir keine Gedanken wg. des S2/3 Downhilltrails. Die Mehrzahl der Kurstteilnehmer hätte sich teilverweigert (was auch noch gut so ist.)

Deswegen die Beschreibung und die Anforderung "gute Fahrtechnik". Von den regelmäßigen Teilnehmer wie Frank, Michael und Volker war das problemlos zu befahren. Und Ihr schafft das Ding auch in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## ticktack (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Montana und alle anderen begeisterten Biker von gestern!

ich war gestern erst um 11:45 zu Hause in Sankt Augustin angekommen. Die Kraft fehlte an jedem kleinen Berg und ging nur noch auf dem Zahnfleisch. Habe 2kg abgenommen. das muß ich beim nächstenmal schon mal nicht mehr mitschleppen. Die Tour, besonders sie Singletrails waren wunderschön. Komme das nächste mal mit anderem Bike und Auto.

Bis bald und Gruß an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. Juli 2005)

Std( schrieb:


> So hier nun wie versprochen das Höhenprofil
> Die Tour gestern war klasse
> Freue mich schon auf die Bilder



Hallo  Stefan , danke für die nette Grafik und ich finde es super , dass es Dir gefallen hat. Mein grosses Kompliment : Kondition , Speed und Technik hast Du 1A drauf    Du wirst ein richtig guter Racer. Kannst gerne wiederkommen. Glaub ja aber nicht ich würde versuchen mit Dir mitzuhalten.   VG Guido




			
				ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Montana und alle anderen begeisterten Biker von gestern!
> 
> ich war gestern erst um 11:45 zu Hause in Sankt Augustin angekommen. Die Kraft fehlte an jedem kleinen Berg und ging nur noch auf dem Zahnfleisch. Habe 2kg abgenommen. das muß ich beim nächstenmal schon mal nicht mehr mitschleppen. Die Tour, besonders sie Singletrails waren wunderschön. Komme das nächste mal mit anderem Bike und Auto.
> 
> Bis bald und Gruß an alle



Hi TickTack

Danke für Deine Meldung . Ich habe mich sehr gefreut Dich kennenzulernen.
Du hast unsere Runde nachhaltig bereichert. Dein Radl ist ja ein Blickfang sondergleichen und macht so komische nette elektrogeräusche   . Eigentlich genau mein Ding.   

Bis zum nächsten Mal 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (22. Juli 2005)

Alex wo bist Du ?      Bitte melden    
Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi TickTack
> 
> Dein Radl ist ja ein Blickfang sondergleichen und macht so komische nette elektrogeräusche   . Eigentlich genau mein Ding.
> 
> ...



Kann mal jemand ein Bild davon posten?!


----------



## ticktack (22. Juli 2005)

Hi montana
wenn Du möchtest und es Dich interessiert kann ich Dir gerne einmal eine Daten-DVD von dem Bericht meines Bikes in der "Bike 07/2004" zuschicken. Ich hatte damals ein Fototermin bei der Redaktion. Die Daten bzw das Baby zum Mailen sind sonst zu schwer.  Mein Rad hatte ich letztes Jahr beim Bike-Festivall in Willingen auf der Bühne vorgestellt.
Mit dem Autor des Artikels bin ich zur Zeit wegen einer Sache in Verbindung. Es werden bei jedem Festivall einige teure Bikes gestohlen. Dafür wollen wir dann eine Satelitten-Ortungsanlage in einige Bikes einbauen. Im Moment scheitert es noch am Empfang, wenn diese im LKW sind. Hast Du, oder einer von Euch da eine Idee???

Bis bald und nette Grüße

Captain Furture
ticktack


----------



## hama687 (22. Juli 2005)

gts sag ich da nur aber zur Tour


Angefangen hatts hier 











Dann gings fast los aber einer Sache mussten wir unsera Aufmerksam den Biken noch vorziehn....











So die erste wirklich anstrgende Setigung ... zumindest für mich *schnief*






Und runter gings auch wieder einer hatt die abfahrt woll ein bischen überschertz und sich fast *   * gelegt
















PPPPPPAAAAAAUUUUUUUSSSSSSEEEEEE











Bor was fürn Ausblick ( zumindest mit ner richtigen Kamera  )






ka da gings zu schnell runter mal wieder verrissen 






Montana unterwegs ca. km 26






Ende 






So zur Tour genau 32.3 km und mal gut geschätze 400 hm 

ps beschwerden zu den bildern bitte an www.siemens.de


----------



## hama687 (22. Juli 2005)

geht sonntag wieder ne runde?


----------



## hama687 (23. Juli 2005)

naja ich werd morgena uf jeden fall meine runte drehn montana falls du lust und zeit hast meld dich am besten bis 10:30 entweder auf Handy oder per mail falls nicht dann nicht


----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2005)

Hi, zunächst mal sorry wegen der späten Antwort . Ich war heute den ganzen Tag in Trier unterwegs. Danke für das Posten der Bilder. Die schaffen genau den Eindruck unserer Dienstags Tour. Düster , körnig , leicht unscharf - alles so wies bei der Tour war.   Morgen bin leider schon verplant.    Schade - aber suche Du uns doch ein paar neue Trails. Die können wir dann ja beim nächsten Mal fahren. KFL 4    folgt in Kürze ,  noch vorm Elsass - Urlaub. Bis bald

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich werd morgena uf jeden fall meine runte drehn montana falls du lust und zeit hast meld dich am besten bis 10:30 entweder auf Handy oder per mail falls nicht dann nicht


----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo ticktack ,

klar würde mich das sehr interessieren.     Bring die DVD doch mal beim nächsten Treffen vorbei. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.   Dein Bike ist ja schon was ganz besonderes .   Zum Diebstahlschutz kann ich Dir leider nichts mitteilen , da habe ich keine Idee. 

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido



			
				ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi montana
> wenn Du möchtest und es Dich interessiert kann ich Dir gerne einmal eine Daten-DVD von dem Bericht meines Bikes in der "Bike 07/2004" zuschicken. Ich hatte damals ein Fototermin bei der Redaktion. Die Daten bzw das Baby zum Mailen sind sonst zu schwer.  Mein Rad hatte ich letztes Jahr beim Bike-Festivall in Willingen auf der Bühne vorgestellt.
> Mit dem Autor des Artikels bin ich zur Zeit wegen einer Sache in Verbindung. Es werden bei jedem Festivall einige teure Bikes gestohlen. Dafür wollen wir dann eine Satelitten-Ortungsanlage in einige Bikes einbauen. Im Moment scheitert es noch am Empfang, wenn diese im LKW sind. Hast Du, oder einer von Euch da eine Idee???
> 
> ...


----------



## ticktack (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Montana
wann ist das nächste Treffen? ich bin noch neu im Forum. Wird es auf dieser Seite bekanntgegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (24. Juli 2005)

hier auch ja


----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hier auch ja



Hi Alex , warst  Du im KF unterwegs ? 

Wenn ja    -  Hast Du Neues zu berichten ?  
Wenn nein    -   Warum nicht ?   

Guido 

Wie wäre es denn mit Mittwoch ? 18:00 oder 19:00 Uhr   
Und Donnerstag in die Hardt zum Martin ?


----------



## hama687 (24. Juli 2005)

19 uhr könnt ich vllt gerade so noch schaffgen aber es wir ja doch zur zeit früh dunkel

ja ich bin die abfahrt mal weiter gefahren und hab mich erst mal tyrisch auf die fresse gelegt


----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2005)

Du meinst die neue die Du Dienstag gefunden hast oben auf dem Berg   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> 19 uhr könnt ich vllt gerade so noch schaffgen aber es wir ja doch zur zeit früh dunkel
> 
> ja ich bin die abfahrt mal weiter gefahren und hab mich erst mal tyrisch auf die fresse gelegt



Auch hier empfiehlt sich Juchhus Fahrtechnikurs  Hallo Martin   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122159

Ist dir was Schlimmes   passiert oder gehts noch so ?


----------



## hama687 (24. Juli 2005)

das hatt nichts mit fahrtechnick zu tun da laag ein ast den ich zu spät gesehn habe und bin mit 40 km rüber und wuscha da laag der alex erst mal 10 min aber nichts passiert mehr schock wie alles andere aber verdammt krasse abfahrt nur was für pros ^^


----------



## Montana (24. Juli 2005)

kann passieren - Glück gehabt.  

Sollen wir denn nicht direkt Donnerstag beim Martin einplanen ? Wir müssten aber spätestens 18:45 dort sein. Da heisst Treffen und dein Radl verpacken entsprechend früher . Sprich zu mir - Willste mit   und klappt das zeitlich - ist natürlich alles ne Frage   des Wetters.

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das hatt nichts mit fahrtechnick zu tun da laag ein ast den ich zu spät gesehn habe und bin mit 40 km rüber und wuscha da laag der alex erst mal 10 min aber nichts passiert mehr schock wie alles andere aber verdammt krasse abfahrt nur was für pros ^^


----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

ich habe  mal einen neuen Termin gepostet    

*KFL 4 * startet nun am Mittwoch 27.07. 19:00 ab Parkplatz Am Wildwechsel in Köln - Brück

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=950

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (25. Juli 2005)

jo ich will mit aber ich muss das heute erst abklären ob ich früher von der arbeit weg kann


----------



## hama687 (25. Juli 2005)

hi @ montana wäre cool wenn du mich mit nähmen könntest und vllt bitttte mir noch so ne einverständinis erklärung mit ausdrucken kannst es wäre echt cool wen du mich mit nähmen kannst sag die uhrzeit und wo dann bin ich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2005)

Für Mittwoch ist jedenfalls Sonne gemeldet.   Er wird bestimmt wieder sehr nett. z.Zt. sind wir zu dritt - schon ganz gut   VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> jo ich will mit aber ich muss das heute erst abklären ob ich früher von der arbeit weg kann



Alex wie schaffts Du das am Donnerstag ? Wann und wo soll ich Dich einsammeln oder willste hinbiken


----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ montana wäre cool wenn du mich mit nähmen könntest und vllt bitttte mir noch so ne einverständinis erklärung mit ausdrucken kannst es wäre echt cool wen du mich mit nähmen kannst sag die uhrzeit und wo dann bin ich da



Also Donnerstag spätestens 18:15  z.B. an der Total Olpener Strasse - Geht das ? - Dann kommen wir rechtzeitig zum Hauptprogramm. Vorher schaffe ich das auch nicht    VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das hatt nichts mit fahrtechnick zu tun da laag ein ast den ich zu spät gesehn habe und bin mit 40 km rüber und wuscha da laag der alex erst mal 10 min aber nichts passiert mehr schock wie alles andere aber verdammt krasse abfahrt nur was für pros ^^


 
Wo ist die Abfahrt?  

Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Schlüsselstellen. 

Für Experimente immer mit anderen fahren. Außerdem muntert einen das schadenfrohe Gelächter der anderen auf, schneller aufzustehen. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hi @ montana wäre cool wenn du mich mit nähmen könntest und vllt bitttte mir noch so ne einverständinis erklärung mit ausdrucken kannst es wäre echt cool wen du mich mit nähmen kannst sag die uhrzeit und wo dann bin ich da


 
Hab' demnächst wieder Bankoformulare (mit Stift  ) für Spätentschlossene dabei.  

Reicht ja, wenns einmal passiert, dass jemand nicht mitturnen kann, weil er seine Sportbeutel äh Haftungsfreistellungserklärung vergessen hat. 

Bis Donnerstag.  

VG Martin

PS: Grillen ist angesagt. Wer da bleiben will, sollte HappaHappa und SchlürfSchlürf einpacken.

PPS: Cool!  Ich sehe gerade, Ihr habt Euch angemeldet.  

PPPS: Gudio @Montana, warst Du am 24.07.2005 beim SIT-Fahrtechnikkurs?

Wenn ja, darf ich Dich dazu mal am Donnerstag ausfragen?  Mein zweiter Vorname ist nämlich Neugier.


----------



## hama687 (25. Juli 2005)

montana 18:15 total geht klar thxxxxxxx


----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Cool!  Ich sehe gerade, Ihr habt Euch angemeldet.



Hi Martin , der letzte Donnerstag hat mir schon Einiges gebracht , daher war für mich klar , dass ich sehr bald wieder bei euch auftauche. Passt auch vor unserem Elsass - Urlaub noch gut rein. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermassen.   Das brauchen wir auch für Mittwoch . Da geht ja noch unsere KFL Tour . Aber das wird schon   




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PPPS: Gudio @Montana, warst Du am 24.07.2005 beim SIT-Fahrtechnikkurs?
> 
> Wenn ja, darf ich Dich dazu mal am Donnerstag ausfragen?  Mein zweiter Vorname ist nämlich Neugier.



Ja . Ganz einfach . [email protected]  brachte mich drauf. Mit dem war ich mal unterwegs und sah ziemlich bald meine Grenzen     

Ich war bei SIT auch schon ganz lange angemeldet. Klar darfst Du mich dazu befragen. Im Vorfeld das hier :

Es war wirklich eine gut gemachte Sache.   Aber eure beiden Angebote schliessen sich doch auch überhaupt nicht aus. SIT hatte Fahrtechnik Teil 1 (da kannte ich die und auch hier das Regionalforum leider noch garnicht  ) und Teil 2. Du machst regelmässig was. Beide Angebote sind zum Thema MTB Fahrtechnik . Ich finde das sehr sehr gut   und daher habe ich mich auch direkt wieder für Donnerstag gemeldet.  
Ob das eine Angebot nun kommerziell ist und das anderere ... (wie auch immer  ) das ist möchte ich nun nicht weiter beurteilen.  

BTW :  Bitte  bleiben  - Wir sind schwierigere trails gefahren , das waren aber bestimmt nicht die gefürchteten   Schlüsselstellen.  

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. Juli 2005)

Unser Weg in den Osten -    







Der Rückweg  ist noch offen -   

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (26. Juli 2005)

Hier ist noch das Höhenprofil des ersten Teils  - für den dens interessiert.    
VG Guido


----------



## Splash (26. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist noch das Höhenprofil des ersten Teils  - für den dens interessiert.
> VG Guido




Ich seh irgendwie nix ...


----------



## hama687 (26. Juli 2005)

das ist ja absicht  glaub ich den der erste teil abschnitt ist echt so flach da kannst auch in holland biken


----------



## Montana (26. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh irgendwie nix ...



Stimmt - da ist wohl noch ein Problemchen   mit dem Fotoalbum Sorry - neuer Versuch 






Hoffen wir mal das das nun  klappt .  

VG Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2005)

Die Leichten Touren hören sich ja nicht schlecht an ,   aber leider habe ich heute auch schon ne Tour vor die etwas früher ( 15:00 Uhr)  und etwas südlicher startet.  ( Burg Sülz   Overath ). Dort gibt es auch schöne Strecken ( Hoffentlich finde ich diese auch    ). 
Na ja ich wünsche euch viel spaß und wenn Ihr mal wieder unterwegs seit komme ich vielleicht mal mit !


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Weg in den Osten -
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Hier eine kleine Alternative für den Rückweg. Nicht zu anspruchsvoll, aber auf keinen Fall langweilig. 






*2D-Karte*






*3D-Karte*






*Profil*

Viel Spass wünscht Euch mit

VG Martin

PS: OVL-Datei zur gefälligen Bearbeitung


----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2005)

schade das ich deine tour morgen vor dem kurs wieder nicht schaffe hätt ich ja schon mal lust drauf


----------



## Montana (27. Juli 2005)

*Also ich bin heute in jedem Fall um 19.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Das wird schon*   

Gruss Guido

Ich vermisse mein Handy im Moment.


----------



## juchhu (27. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> schade das ich deine tour morgen vor dem kurs wieder nicht schaffe hätt ich ja schon mal lust drauf


 
Keine Sorge, im Rahmen des morgigen Fahrtechnikkurses werden wir einen Teil der traditionelle STR (Singletrailrunde ) fahren. Dann gewinnst Du schon mal einen Eindruck, was Du so verpasst, wenn Du nicht vorher zur STR kommen kannst.  

VG Martin

PS: Denkt an selbstmitgebrachtes HappaHappa und SchlürfSchürf (mit Ausnahme von Michaels Gewinnspiel-Bier), falls Ihr anschießend zum Grillen bleiben wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2005)

ist die frage ob wir das feuer anzünden müssen oder der blitz  boor kommt das hier gerade dunkel ps ich bin auch da auser es regent im strömen


----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2005)

kk ich sage ab da geht ja die welt gerade unter maybe bis morgen


----------



## Montana (27. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die frage ob wir das feuer anzünden müssen oder der blitz  boor kommt das hier gerade dunkel ps ich bin auch da auser es regent im strömen




Hi hier ist gerade dickes Gewitter 17:58 . Ich hoffe noch auf Besserung . Zur Not noch mal kurz smsen. 

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (27. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hier ist gerade dickes Gewitter 17:58 . Ich hoffe noch auf Besserung . Zur Not noch mal kurz smsen.
> 
> VG Guido




HAGELSTÜRME ÜBER KÖLN . WELTUNTERGANG ?????


----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2005)

das ist wol, heute ein fall ins wasser  na doll ganze feierabend im arsch 

http://wetter.rtl.de/welt/ww_sat.php

so nun gehts bei uns auch los sicvht gleich 0 und hagel ohne ende gute nacht welt


----------



## Montana (27. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist wol, heute ein fall ins wasser  na doll ganze feierabend im arsch
> 
> http://wetter.rtl.de/welt/ww_sat.php
> 
> so nun gehts bei uns auch los sicvht gleich 0 und hagel ohne ende gute nacht welt




Hier ist es wieder hell - Bleibt die Frage ob das alles war


----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2005)

nach wetter radar nicht sollen wirs versuchen?^^


----------



## Montana (27. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> nach wetter radar nicht sollen wirs versuchen?^^




Ich riskiere das . Ich muss ja auch sehen ob jemand doch noch zu Treffpunkt kommt. *Ich fahre jetzt los*. Zur Not breche ich das Ganze ab und fahre halt wieder zurück.

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2005)

ich komme bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2005)

wenn ich den erwische der unsere trails zu baut nenenen zur tour "booor war das schlammig" ^^ hatt spass gemacht wie immer


----------



## Lipoly (27. Juli 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich den erwische der unsere trails zu baut nenenen zur tour "booor war das schlammig" ^^ hatt spass gemacht wie immer



jo das mit den Bäumen war echt Hart

DA LAGEN DOCH DA IMMER ALLE BÄUME QUER     

aber war sonst ne coole Runde! wann kommt der Höhenplan?


@hama
irgendwie funzt das mit dem ICQ nicht adde du mich ma  nummer steht im profil hier im forum!


----------



## Montana (28. Juli 2005)

*KFL 4     27.07.2005  19:00 * _    zwischen zwei heftigen  Gewittern_  

Teilnehmer :

Michael @ canibal
Alex @ hama687
Frank @ Cheetah
.... @ Lipoly
Guido @ Montana

Nach und vor Super-Gewitter-Tour -  kurz   vor der Absage - min. 1000% Luftfeuchtigkeit - überall  Bäume auf den trails    - Matsch und noch mehr Matsch - düster - super nette Leute   _(wie immer)_ - Hat Riesen-Spass gemacht   

*Unsere Tour in 2D*







*Unsere Tour in 3 D von Osten aus in Richtung Parkplatz gesehen*






*Das Höhenprofil*







Jetzt bin ich müde. Ich bin noch total nass geworden und meine Bremse geht garnicht mehr  VG Guido







			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> jo das mit den Bäumen war echt Hart
> 
> DA LAGEN DOCH DA IMMER ALLE BÄUME QUER
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipoly (28. Juli 2005)

@Guido

Hey Coole Maps!
Ich heiße übrigens LARS kannste oben nachtragen :-D


lars


----------



## hama687 (28. Juli 2005)

ich bin gerade zu hause angekommen als es los ging ^^ hättest doch mit über den mauspfad fahren sollen


----------



## Montana (28. Juli 2005)

Sorry, das ich erst jetzt antworte. Wir waren ja die letzten zwei Tage mit den bikes unterwegs. Gestern im Königsforst und heute bei Juchhu in der Hardt. Wir freuen uns immer wieder über neue Gesichter - vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst mal. Schau doch bitte in den nächsten Tagen mal ins LMB VG Guido



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leichten Touren hören sich ja nicht schlecht an ,   aber leider habe ich heute auch schon ne Tour vor die etwas früher ( 15:00 Uhr)  und etwas südlicher startet.  ( Burg Sülz   Overath ). Dort gibt es auch schöne Strecken ( Hoffentlich finde ich diese auch    ).
> Na ja ich wünsche euch viel spaß und wenn Ihr mal wieder unterwegs seit komme ich vielleicht mal mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Juli 2005)

Hi Martin, sorry für die späte Antwort ich bin  Fahrrad   gefahren . Danke für  den netten Weg . Ich werde ihn bestimmt demnächst mal laden und "abfahren". Hast Du noch ne Idee vom Osten Richtung Lüderich hoch und zurück ? Danke im Voraus. VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine kleine Alternative für den Rückweg. Nicht zu anspruchsvoll, aber auf keinen Fall langweilig.
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lars , nachtragen geht nicht mehr aber jetzt weiss es eh schon jeder. Schön , dass  Dir die Tour gefallen hat  VG Guido




			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Guido
> 
> Hey Coole Maps!
> Ich heiße übrigens LARS kannste oben nachtragen :-D
> ...


----------



## Lipoly (29. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars , nachtragen geht nicht mehr aber jetzt weiss es eh schon jeder. Schön , dass  Dir die Tour gefallen hat  VG Guido



nur zur INfO: UNten link unter jedem beitrag das verfassers(also nur seine eigenen sachen) gibst den butten ändern mit dem kann man nochmal durchforschen und kleine sachen(auch große) verändern

gruß lars


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin, sorry für die späte Antwort ich bin Fahrrad  gefahren . Danke für den netten Weg . Ich werde ihn bestimmt demnächst mal laden und "abfahren". Hast Du noch ne Idee vom Osten Richtung Lüderich hoch und zurück ? Danke im Voraus. VG Guido


 
Klar, mehr als eine!  

Wie heftig soll den der Auf- und Abstieg des Lüderich werden?

FABs oder eher STs (die Downhilltrails sind schon überdurchschnittlich). Da kannst Du gerne mal Tim @TimG befragen.  

VG Martin


----------



## ticktack (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

habe im Moment Probleme mit meinem Light-Bike(nicht das Elektro) Schaltauge samt Schaltwerk am Berg abgerissen. Kette gekürzt und mit einem Gang zurückgefaren.
Bei Händler nachgefragt, bekomme keine Ersatzteile mehr. Bj. 1998
Feile im Moment mir selber eines.

Gottsei Dank ist mir das nicht bei Euch passiert. Bin aber nächste Woche wieder mit von der Partie

wie heißt der Gruß der Biker

Schlüsselbein und Kettenbruch


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
nachdem die Gewitter der letzten Abende mir 2-mal den Rechner ausgeschaltet haben   hier nun der 3. Versuch:

Das war eine nette Tour am Mittwoch, es hatte seinen besonderen Reiz über fast menschenleere nasse Waldautobahnen zu rasen. Dazu noch ein paar nette Trails und eine Furt zu Schluss. Wir sollten auf jeden Fall noch weiter zusammen touren, das hat gepasst.


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lars . danke für deinen Hinweis. Der Änderungs - Button ist leider nur eine kurze Zeit aktiv. Danach musses halt so bleiben   

Gruß Guido und bis bald. 




			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> nur zur INfO: UNten link unter jedem beitrag das verfassers(also nur seine eigenen sachen) gibst den butten ändern mit dem kann man nochmal durchforschen und kleine sachen(auch große) verändern
> 
> gruß lars


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Martin , du kennst mich ja nun schon ein bischen . Es hätte Dir doch daher klar sein müssen   das ich keinen heftigen    Aufstieg des Lüderichs suche    Es sollte eine superinteressante FAB mit netten einfachen STs sein   . Wir waren ja schon mit Tim in der Ecke. Er konnte sich aber auch nicht mehr so recht an Deinen Weg erinnern. Später sind wir dann in einer sehr saftigen tiefen Wiese gelandet. 

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, mehr als eine!
> 
> Wie heftig soll den der Auf- und Abstieg des Lüderich werden?
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo ticktack , zunächst mal alles denkbar Gute für Deine bike Reparatur. Gut wenn man sich was feilen kann. Ich könnte sowas nicht.   Du bist jedenfalls immer gerne bei uns willkommen. VG Guido
Vielleicht geht Dienstag noch mal was. Bitte schau in die Termine (Last Minute Biking bzw. Fahrgemeinschaften rein ) 



			
				ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> habe im Moment Probleme mit meinem Light-Bike(nicht das Elektro) Schaltauge samt Schaltwerk am Berg abgerissen. Kette gekürzt und mit einem Gang zurückgefaren.
> Bei Händler nachgefragt, bekomme keine Ersatzteile mehr. Bj. 1998
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Frank , tja das mit den Gewittern geht zur Zeit ja leider immer weiter.  Ich mache dann den Rechner auch immer  mal aus. Es ist eine merkwürdige Häufung im Moment   

Sehr nett, das Dir die Tour auch gefallen hat. Ich habe schon  leichte Selbstzweifel wenn Leute mit grösserer MTB Erfahrung von weiter her zu uns kommen. Der Königforst ist halt geprägt durch die FABs . Die Singletrails muss  man echt suchen. Und Tempomässig war das ehrlich schon etwas über meiner Vorstellung   Das hatte sich so ergeben und war an diesem Abend auch voll OK. Je nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppe wird von mir aber etwas auf  die Bremse    getreten.  Das ergibt sich ja schon durch den Titel.  Bis bald VG Guido



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nachdem die Gewitter der letzten Abende mir 2-mal den Rechner ausgeschaltet haben   hier nun der 3. Versuch:
> 
> Das war eine nette Tour am Mittwoch, es hatte seinen besonderen Reiz über fast menschenleere nasse Waldautobahnen zu rasen. Dazu noch ein paar nette Trails und eine Furt zu Schluss. Wir sollten auf jeden Fall noch weiter zusammen touren, das hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (31. Juli 2005)

so meinet wegen kanns jetzte in die kfl5 gehn ich hab ne neue digi cam  auf gehts nun gibts gestochen schaffe bilder


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2005)

Cool        

Damit bist Du denn jetzt neben Co-Guide#1 (    ) auch Haus - und Hofphotograph . Wie sieht es dann mit Dienstag aus ? Ging es bei Dir auch etwas vor 19:00 ? Wenn nicht , dann eben 19:00 Uhr. VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> so meinet wegen kanns jetzte in die kfl5 gehn ich hab ne neue digi cam  auf gehts nun gibts gestochen schaffe bilder


----------



## hama687 (31. Juli 2005)

ich hab urlaub meint wegen gehts auch um 8 uhr früh :_P 

freu freu freu


----------



## hama687 (31. Juli 2005)

ich wörd so 16 uhr ansetzten weil dann kann man das ganze von der zeit her noch ausnutzen ps haste lust morgen ne vor runde zu drehn ?


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2005)

*Also , KFL 5  Dienstag abend 18:00 Uhr. Bitte vormerken * 

Wir werden dann mal eine andere Strecke fahren. Wieder überwiegend FAB zunächst nach Holland   _(in den Westen) _ dann Richtung wilder Osten.    VG Guido

@Alex - also bei mir geht es nicht früher , da ich noch arbeite in dieser Woche. 18:00 Uhr ist auch gut für die anderen Werktätigen. Morgen geht es leider  nicht. Da bin ich schon verplant.


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2005)

@ Alex Noch was : Viel Spass mir der neuen digicam - Kannst Du nicht schon mal morgen oder so ein paar Fotos von der Strecke machen und hier ins Forum setzen ? Tagsüber ist das Licht ja auch noch besser   VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (31. Juli 2005)

@ TickTack denk dran wir brauchen diesmal "KEIN" Licht ^^


----------



## ticktack (31. Juli 2005)

Hi hama 687

ich werde dafür das Nachtsichtgerät mitnehmen. Übrigens ich hatte eine schöne Tour am Samstag gemacht. Die TOP 50 Detaikarte kannst Du bei Forum "Wer radelt mit? ansehen. Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2017318#post2017318

Gruß! ticktack


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Juli 2005)

Dienstag Abend 18:00 Uhr , schade da bin ich noch am arbeiten,( Schichtarbeit )   kommen erst um 22:00 Uhr nach Hause , vielleicht klappt es ja am Wochenende da habe ich nämlich frei.     Ich wünsche euch viel spass bei der Tour   und hoffentlich habt Ihr diesmal gutes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannibal (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Feierabendbiker,
auch ich fand Guido´s Tour vom Mittwoch klasse und habe mich gerade spontan für die Nächste angemeldet.    
Guido: Deine Tourdaten in 2- und 3D sind ja echt klasse; über das Ding muss Du mir mal mehr erzählen! 
Würde mich freuen, wenn am Dienstag wieder eine so gute Truppe zusammen kommt.
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Michael, ich freue mich auch schon auf Dienstag. Hoffentlich bessert sich das Wetter etwas. Übrigens ich kann auch wieder sms empfangen . Mein Speicher war voll , ich wusste garnicht dass es sowas gibt   Wie bereits mitgeteilt möchte ich am nächsten Dienstag mal eine etwas andere Runde fahren . Diese wird aber wieder ganz interessant    werden VG Guido



			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Feierabendbiker,
> auch ich fand Guido´s Tour vom Mittwoch klasse und habe mich gerade spontan für die Nächste angemeldet.
> Guido: Deine Tourdaten in 2- und 3D sind ja echt klasse; über das Ding muss Du mir mal mehr erzählen!
> Würde mich freuen, wenn am Dienstag wieder eine so gute Truppe zusammen kommt.
> Grüße, Michael


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo ticktack , ich habe die Tour gerade mal zu laden versucht. In magicmaps geht das leider nicht . Da heisst es irgendwie was von  ovl  und binär und so   . Was ist der Unterschied von Top50 zu magicmaps ? Top 50 habe ich leider noch nicht zur Verfügung   Ich freue mich auf Dienstag. Hoffentlich wirds Wetter   VG Guido



			
				ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hama 687
> 
> ich werde dafür das Nachtsichtgerät mitnehmen. Übrigens ich hatte eine schöne Tour am Samstag gemacht. Die TOP 50 Detaikarte kannst Du bei Forum "Wer radelt mit? ansehen. Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2017318#post2017318
> 
> Gruß! ticktack


----------



## ticktack (1. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ticktack , ich habe die Tour gerade mal zu laden versucht. In magicmaps geht das leider nicht . Da heisst es irgendwie was von  ovl  und binär und so   . Was ist der Unterschied von Top50 zu magicmaps ? Top 50 habe ich leider noch nicht zur Verfügung   Ich freue mich auf Dienstag. Hoffentlich wirds Wetter   VG Guido



ovl ist die Dateinahmenerweiterung(Nachnahme) und daher nur mit diesem Programm zu lesen. Sonst nur Sonderzeichen und wirre Buchstaben oder garnichts. Man muß das Progr.Top 50 (vom Landesvermessungsamt digitalisierte Karten) installieren, dann die CD einlegen und starten. Bei Globetrotter und Touratech-Versand zu haben für 44 und auch mit dem Programm TTQV lesbar(Universal-Lese- und Trackingprogramm)
unter http://www.ttqv.de/ kostenlos für 25 Tage testen.
Ich bringe morgen den Notebook mit zum zeigen.

bis dann
ticktack


----------



## hama687 (1. August 2005)

Ich hab mich mal versucht ihn einer Weg beschreibung bitte nicht in dem Thread antworten nur hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2057106#post2057106


----------



## Montana (1. August 2005)

Sehr nette Foto - Geschichte      VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich mal versucht ihn einer Weg beschreibung bitte nicht in dem Thread antworten nur hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2057106#post2057106


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. August 2005)

Ich verwende ja Magic Maps . Das sind auch Karten auf DVD im Masstab 1:25000 . Die Bearbeitungssoftware kann auch  ovl Dateien lesen. Es scheint da aber mehrere Formate zu geben. Ich kann Deine Dateien leider nicht laden   VG Guido




			
				ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> ovl ist die Dateinahmenerweiterung(Nachnahme) und daher nur mit diesem Programm zu lesen. Sonst nur Sonderzeichen und wirre Buchstaben oder garnichts. Man muß das Progr.Top 50 (vom Landesvermessungsamt digitalisierte Karten) installieren, dann die CD einlegen und starten. Bei Globetrotter und Touratech-Versand zu haben für 44 und auch mit dem Programm TTQV lesbar(Universal-Lese- und Trackingprogramm)
> unter http://www.ttqv.de/ kostenlos für 25 Tage testen.
> Ich bringe morgen den Notebook mit zum zeigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (1. August 2005)

@ all - Einfach super. Wir sind schon wieder zu *5 ft  *.     Das macht wirklich Spass.    VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (2. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ all - Einfach super. Wir sind schon wieder zu *5 ft  *.     Das macht wirklich Spass.    VG Guido



6 hust^^


----------



## hama687 (2. August 2005)

was für ne tour hab für erst mal ne massage gebucht


----------



## hama687 (2. August 2005)

So nach 37 km und ca 550 hm sind wir wieder da wo wir hin wollten zuhause^^ die Fahrtzeit betrug heute kanppe 3:30 Stunden hier die Bilder zur Tour







ohne worte ^^











Ticktack ist fleisig am erklären  oder was macht er da ka^^






er ist nicht der einzigste der abgestigen ist heute grüsse an mich und ein paar andere leute ^^






wir haben einen neune dazu bekommen ganz links 






schon wieder ticktack mit dieser bewegung langsam mach ich mir sorgen     






da währen mansche woll gerne baden gegangen 






immer am Pause machen die zwei nenenen....^^











*Feierabend Stimmung bei uns.... juhu gleich sind wir da *im Kreis Dreht** 






Montana und hama687 in der Ziel durch fahrt mit aller Letzter Kraft  grüsse an Montana 






Das wars von mir ich fand die Tour richtig schön bis nächste woche dienstag


----------



## Lipoly (2. August 2005)

UND ICH WAR NICHT DABEI     

Aber mir geht es schon wieder besser! der Weisheitszahn ging gut raus wie will ich hier nicht erleutern sonst schmeckt nachher das essen nimmer!
ich kriege zwar jetzt alle möglichen pillen aber das loch wo der zahn war wurde zugenäht und nicht offen gelassen mit es schneller verheilt(der zahnarzt hieß ja auch Heil) in der nächsten woche bin ich 100% wieder dabei denn im mom bin ich ohne schmerzen nur ein kleines ziepen


@Montana: Ich baue morgen die V-Brakes ab und die HS33 dran   
@ticktack: halt dir schonmal donnerstag oder freitag oder samstag für ne tour frei wenn du schon urlaub hast    
@cheetah: heute ohne nennenswerte crashes angekommen   ? ich habe mir heute auch so ne wanderkarte gekauft udn bestimmt ne halbe stunde gebraucht bis ich den "heilbrunnen" geortet hatte    

ich gehe jetzt pennen!


bis morgen


----------



## Montana (3. August 2005)

*KFL 5 *  -   02.08.2005 18:00  - schöne sonnige leicht kühle Sommerabend - Tour

Teilnehmer :

Michael @ cannibal
Alex @ hama687
Frank @ Cheetah
Frank @ FranG
Ortwin @ ticktack
Guido @ Montana

sowie nette 2 Gäste - (noch) nicht IBC - Mitglieder

Harald - der mit dem Rennrad und MTB 
Jörg - den wir unterwegs getroffen haben und der sich uns spontan angeschlossen hat.


Zunächst mal Danke   an die beiden co - Guides Frank (für die schönen neuen trails in der Nähe der Forsbacher Mühle) und an Alex für die trails am Tütberg. 

Es war eine coole  zahlreiche MTB-Meute    die zunächst den flachen Westen des Königsforst unsicher machte . Später zogen wir dann Richtung Forsbacher Mühle und befuhren dort relativ schwierige atemberaubende Wurzeltrails. Dann gings zum Tütberg hoch und dort zu einigen wundervollen trails im Forsbacher Wald. Später versuchten wir an der A4 (Untereschbach) einen unmöglichen uphill. Nach Kreisen auf der Höhe des Tütbergs gings über gewohnt schnelle Abfahrten in den Westen zurück. Dort nahmen wir noch die West trails , Monte Troodelöh , das Wassertretbecken und Umgebung mit. Dann gings zur Abschluss-Schussfahrt durch den Flehbach nach K-Brück zurück.

*Unsere Tour in 2D*






*Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS)*







Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind . Es war *super* klasse.   

Ich freue mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Mal. Ich bin zwei Wochen nicht mit dabei , wir sind im Elsass , wo man wohl auch ganz gut radeln kann.   Das "Guiding" der KFL übernimmt logischer Weise der Alex .   Er wird die nächsten Touren auch ins LMB setzen. 

VG Guido


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So nach 37 km und ca 550 hm sind wir wieder da wo wir hin wollten zuhause^^ die Fahrtzeit betrug heute kanppe 3:30 Stunden hier die Bilder zur Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Fotos!    Wo kann man denn diese Kamera erwerben?
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Fotos!    Wo kann man denn diese Kamera erwerben?
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Und weil sie so schön sind, hab'n wir sie jetzt alle *doppelt*.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil sie so schön sind, hab'n wir sie jetzt alle *doppelt*.


Gutes kann man nicht oft genug zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sieht ja richtig klasse aus. Die eine oder andere Teilstrecke meiner Empfehlung seid Ihr ja jetzt gefahren , lag bestimmt an Frank, der alte Trail-Fuchs.  

Sag mal Meister des Magic Maps:

Hast Du bei beim Menüpunkt Einstellungen, Unterpunkten Einstellungen, Reiter Pfad, den Schwankungsausgleich auf 100% stehen?

Wenn nein, dann werden die Höhenmeterangaben 'zu genau' gemessen, d.h. die Höhenmeteranzahl weicht zum Teil extrem von parallel gemessenen Höhenmeter durch barometrische Messung ab.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Schade das ich gestern Abend verabredet war!  

Liest sich so als ob Ihr viel Spaß hattet.

Aber beim nächsten Mal schaffe ich es vielleicht.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## FranG (3. August 2005)

"*Leichte* Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke" Tsssss....
Ich möchte mal Wissen, was passiert, wenn Guido und Alex eine "schwere" Tour anbieten. War garnicht so ohne.
Eine fast nahtloses Singletrailfeuerwerk durch den Königsforst. Ich wußte garnicht, daß es da sooo viele Trails gibt. Das macht Laune auf mehr!!!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> "*Leichte* Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke" Tsssss....
> Ich möchte mal Wissen, was passiert, wenn Guido und Alex eine "schwere" Tour anbieten. War garnicht so ohne.
> Eine fast nahtloses Singletrailfeuerwerk durch den Königsforst. Ich wußte garnicht, daß es da sooo viele Trails gibt. Das macht Laune auf mehr!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Nehmt Ihr auch Wiedereinsteiger mit? Bütte, bütte  

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt Ihr auch Wiedereinsteiger mit? Bütte, bütte
> 
> VG Martin



Da musst du mindestens ein befriedigend in der Bachdurchfahrt haben, erst dann darfst du mit!


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Da musst du mindestens ein befriedigend in der Bachdurchfahrt haben, erst dann darfst du mit!


 
Danke, für deine aufbauenden Worte. In Notenskala ausgedrückt:


einen Jump aufs Vorderrad in die Bachmitte, Turn, Jump aufs Hinterrad und Platzierung andere Bachseite, Turn und weiterfahren  
BunnyHopp über den Bach und Landung auf der anderen Uferseite  
Wheelie durch den Bach 
Zügig durch den Bach kacheln 
Langsam durch den Bach fahren 
Im Bach vor dem Anhalten abgestiegen. 
Ich glaube, ein "befriedigend" schaffe ich. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, für deine aufbauenden Worte. In Notenskala ausgedrückt:
> 
> 
> einen Jump aufs Vorderrad in die Bachmitte, Turn, Jump aufs Hinterrad und Platzierung andere Bachseite, Turn und weiterfahren
> ...




Du kannst auch einfach die Bewältigung einer Schlüsselstelle nachweisen


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch einfach die Bewältigung einer Schlüsselstelle nachweisen


 
Ich bin immer so schnell, dass es keine Zeugen gibt.  
Wie will ich da beweisen, dass ich jemals irgendeine Schlüsselstelle bewältigt habe.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer so schnell, dass es keine Zeugen gibt.
> Wie will ich da beweisen, dass ich jemals irgendeine Schlüsselstelle bewältigt habe.
> 
> VG Martin




is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. August 2005)

Hallo Martin , wir Leichttourer üben überall und mit unterschiedlichstem Gerät. Der Eine schafft sich ne DigiCam an und übt damit  Der Andere ein Gekolein und versucht sich mit diesem    Wir posten auch alle unsere neuen Erkenntnisse und Ergebnisse . Sorry, ich hätte Deinen Wegvorschlag noch erwähnen wollen , leider vergessen. Super Tipp      , Frank ist die trails ja auch schon mal mit Dir gefahren. 

Zur Höhe : Den Schwankungausgleich habe ich leider noch auf 0 % stehen. Danke sehr für den Hinweis. Das kam mir schon irgendwie komisch vor   Mit den Fotos beschäftigt sich der Alex   intensiv.

Du bist gerne eingeladen uns mal zu begleiten und die eine oder andere nette Route zu zeigen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.  VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja richtig klasse aus. Die eine oder andere Teilstrecke meiner Empfehlung seid Ihr ja jetzt gefahren , lag bestimmt an Frank, der alte Trail-Fuchs.
> 
> Sag mal Meister des Magic Maps:
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (3. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin , wir Leichttourer üben überall und mit unterschiedlichstem Gerät. Der Eine schafft sich ne DigiCam an und übt damit  Der Andere ein Gekolein und versucht sich mit diesem  Wir posten auch alle unsere neuen Erkenntnisse und Ergebnisse . Sorry, ich hätte Deinen Wegvorschlag noch erwähnen wollen , leider vergessen. Super Tipp  , Frank ist die trails ja auch schon mal mit Dir gefahren.


 
Nicht nur mit mir.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Höhe : Den Schwankungausgleich habe ich leider noch auf 0 % stehen. Danke sehr für den Hinweis. Das kam mir schon irgendwie komisch vor  Mit den Fotos beschäftigt sich der Alex  intensiv.


 
Ah ja, ahnte ichs doch.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist gerne eingeladen uns mal zu begleiten und die eine oder andere nette Route zu zeigen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen. VG Guido


 
Ich zeige Euch gerne den einen oder anderen Streckenabschnitt, würde aber lieber einfach dem/den Guides hinterfahren (wenn ich kann ), quasi ohne Verantwortung, no duty, more fun.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (3. August 2005)

Perfekt ,  ich bin ja nun zwei Wochen in Urlaub   , da gehts dann in dieser Zeit auch endlich mal zügig    voran . 
Nicht wahr Alex   VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zeige Euch gerne den einen oder anderen Streckenabschnitt, würde aber lieber einfach dem/den Guides hinterfahren (wenn ich kann ), quasi ohne Verantwortung, no duty, more fun.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (3. August 2005)

*hust*^^  mal abwarten zu kfl 6 ich werde die strecke noch zwei mal abfahren aber eins ist klar ich gebe an alle leute eine *verfahr Garantie * aus die mit kommen den ohne geko und nur mit mir als guide kanns schon mansch mal in ne sack gasse gehn  

Update

Guido wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?

Update²

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1096


----------



## Lipoly (3. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *hust*^^  mal abwarten zu kfl 6 ich werde die strecke noch zwei mal abfahren aber eins ist klar ich gebe an alle leute eine *verfahr Garantie * aus die mit kommen den ohne geko und nur mit mir als guide kanns schon mansch mal in ne sack gasse gehn
> 
> Update
> 
> ...



*freude**freude**freude*
Da bin ich wieder dabei! habe heute schon ne 5km tour mit schmerzendem kiefer gemacht um die HS33 auszuprobieren

gruß lars


----------



## Montana (3. August 2005)

Hi Alex , Donnerstag 18:15 an der Total Olpener Strasse  ?    VG Guido

P.S. Könnte sein , dass ich diesmal auch runter   schieben muss - ich habe ja leider an der Forsbacher Mühle diesen einen üblen Schlag aufs Knie bekommen.   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Guido wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (3. August 2005)

kk morgen 18:15 sehr geil thx


----------



## Montana (3. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur mit mir.
> 
> 
> Ah ja, ahnte ichs doch.
> ...



Hi Martin , ich habe es nun überprüft :   

100 % Schwankungsausgleich = 517,20hm
   0 % Schwankungsausgleich = 640,40hm 

Na ja ,     .... 

VG Guido


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin , ich habe es nun überprüft :
> 
> 100 % Schwankungsausgleich = 517,20hm
> 0 % Schwankungsausgleich = 640,40hm
> ...



Höhenmeter zählen ist eh' nur was für Mädchen ..


----------



## ticktack (4. August 2005)

Hi delgado,

die Angabe von Höhenmetern sehe ich als schöne Spielerei und als zusätzliche Motivation. Da die Bikes ja größtenteils Hightec-Geräte sind, gehört die Technikverliebtheit irgenwie zu diesem Sport. Oder hast Du noch nie gefachsimpelt. 
Welche Motivation verwendest dann Du? Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Elektroschockgerät in die Bike-Hose einzubauen, welches bei Nachlassen der Power ein Stromstoß aktiviert.

Gruß -- ticktack


----------



## Montana (4. August 2005)

Hallo ticktack, das ist eine Methode oder aber bei schlechter Leistung/ Motivation das Grillen und Biertrinken verbieten  

P.S. Danke übrigens nochmal für die DVD mit dem Bericht über Dich und Dein Fahrrad in der *bike*. Mensch Du bist ja eine echte Berühmtheit. Ich oute Dich einfach mal : Capain Future  - Die Zukunft des MTB. Alle Achtung   Bis zum nächsten Mal . VG Guido





			
				ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi delgado,
> 
> die Angabe von Höhenmetern sehe ich als schöne Spielerei und als zusätzliche Motivation. Da die Bikes ja größtenteils Hightec-Geräte sind, gehört die Technikverliebtheit irgenwie zu diesem Sport. Oder hast Du noch nie gefachsimpelt.
> Welche Motivation verwendest dann Du? Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Elektroschockgerät in die Bike-Hose einzubauen, welches bei Nachlassen der Power ein Stromstoß aktiviert.
> ...


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi delgado,
> 
> die Angabe von Höhenmetern sehe ich als schöne Spielerei und als zusätzliche Motivation. Da die Bikes ja größtenteils Hightec-Geräte sind, gehört die Technikverliebtheit irgenwie zu diesem Sport. Oder hast Du noch nie gefachsimpelt.
> Welche Motivation verwendest dann Du? Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Elektroschockgerät in die Bike-Hose einzubauen, welches bei Nachlassen der Power ein Stromstoß aktiviert.
> Gruß -- ticktack



Gute Idee, wobei ich mich am Leiden meiner Probanden am Besten ergötzen kann.

*Das* motiviert mich am Meisten  .


----------



## hama687 (7. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> zur Wintersaison startet ab Rösrath-Forsbach wieder die Samstag 13:00 Gruppe. Immer Asternweg im Wendehammer. Jeden Sa. ab Ende Oktober/Anfang Nov.
> 
> ...



gibts den treff ab september eigentlich wieder?


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

@hama687

Fällt deine Tour bei Regen auch ins Wasser??

Gruß
Klaus

Ps: Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Olpener Str.?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=95746


----------



## hama687 (7. August 2005)

bei gewitter ja aber bei regen nicht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. August 2005)

ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi delgado,
> 
> die Angabe von Höhenmetern sehe ich als* schöne Spielerei * und als zusätzliche Motivation.
> ...
> Gruß -- ticktack


Hallo ticktack,
sehe ich absolut nicht so (das fettgedruckte).
HM gehören zur Beschreibung des Schwierigkeitsgrades einer Tour dazu wie km, Dauer und Geschwindigkeit (sowohl vorab zur Beurteilung, ob einem die Tour paßt oder nicht als auch im Nachhinein).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2005)

ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi delgado,
> 
> die Angabe von Höhenmetern sehe ich als schöne Spielerei und als zusätzliche Motivation. Da die Bikes ja größtenteils Hightec-Geräte sind, gehört die Technikverliebtheit irgenwie zu diesem Sport. Oder hast Du noch nie gefachsimpelt.
> Welche Motivation verwendest dann Du? Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Elektroschockgerät in die Bike-Hose einzubauen, welches bei Nachlassen der Power ein Stromstoß aktiviert.
> ...






			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ticktack,
> sehe ich absolut nicht so (das fettgedruckte).
> HM gehören zur Beschreibung des Schwierigkeitsgrades einer Tour dazu wie km, Dauer und Geschwindigkeit (sowohl vorab zur Beurteilung, ob einem die Tour paßt oder nicht als auch im Nachhinein).
> Grüße
> Bernd



Eigentlich hat ticktack Recht, ich lass das jetzt mit den Höhenmetern, kann sich dann wenigsten keiner beschweren, das es zu viele waren!  

Was macht eigentlich dein Wiedereinstieg in diesen Sport, wo Höhenmeter irrelevant sind  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Redking (9. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Olpener Str.?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=95746





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs vergessen zu sagen wo der Treffpunkt ist
> 
> BAB 4 Richtung Olpe bis AS Refrath / Köln Brück
> dort dann rechts Richtung Köln Brück über die B 55 (Olpener Strasse)
> ...




Hallo Alex 

jetzt habe ich zur graphischen Wegbeschreibung noch deine schriftliche!

Trotzdem Danke!   
Ich komme aber aus der anderen Richtung und nutze die Wegbeschreibung nicht! Ich wollte ja auch nur wissen ob es immernoch dieser Parkplatz ist!
Hab aber keine angst ich werde dort sein und auch pünktlich um 18:00
Uhr.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ticktack (9. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ticktack,
> sehe ich absolut nicht so (das fettgedruckte).
> HM gehören zur Beschreibung des Schwierigkeitsgrades einer Tour dazu wie km, Dauer und Geschwindigkeit (sowohl vorab zur Beurteilung, ob einem die Tour paßt oder nicht als auch im Nachhinein).
> Grüße
> Bernd


Hi lieber IBC-Forumfreak,

kommt darauf an aus welchem Blickwinkel man das sieht

Aus Sicht der Leute die Spaß an Technik und Fortschritt haben ist es eine technische Spielerei, zu denen ich auch gehöre.

Anders gesehen aus Sicht des Sportlers-- bist Du schon mal einen Alpencross gefahren?
Nach jedem Tag Schinderei der "Joe-Route" war ich wieder stolz 2000-3000 HM geschafft zu haben. Das ist doch in dem Moment ein Leistungsbeweiß!
Sicher! - im Moment der Quälerei am Berg ist man nur froh, wenn man oben ist und Apfelschorle trinken kann, dann denkt man nicht an die Fisemadentchen.
Aus Sicht der Tourdaten-Sammler jedoch (dazu gehörst Du nehme ich an) zählt nur die statistisch - faktische Datensammlung, die dann im Nachhinein nicht auch ohne Stolz den Freunden präsentiert wird.
bis bald dann --- ticktack


----------



## hama687 (9. August 2005)

oh man schon 9 mit fahrer also langsam werd ich nervös ^^


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man schon 9 mit fahrer also langsam werd ich nervös ^^


 
Das ist genauso, als ob Du mit Dreien fährst. Es quatschen Dir halt mehr rein, jeder kennt noch einen Weg und einen Trail, den man unbedingt jetzt auch mal fahren sollte.

Und, je mehr FahrerInnen, desto geringer die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und desto größer die Pannenhäufung.

Aber, DU machst das schon.  Viel Spass   

VG Martin

PS: Ich wäre auch heute dabei , wenn nicht ein Freund zum Essen und zum Beratungsgespräch kommen würde.


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man schon 9 mit fahrer also langsam werd ich nervös ^^



Nr. 10 bring ich noch mit!


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich wäre auch heute dabei , wenn nicht ein Freund zum Essen und zum Beratungsgespräch kommen würde.



Dann muss wohl am Donnerstag zu dir kommen! Gibt es schon ein Programm? Ich muss mich vorbereiten, damit ich dir reinquatschen kann.


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man schon 9 mit fahrer also langsam werd ich nervös ^^



Ok, damit Du nicht den Bodenkontakt verlierst, habe ich mich wieder abgemeldet  



Ne quatsch, bekomme es heute mal wieder zeitlich nicht hin. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss wohl am Donnerstag zu dir kommen! Gibt es schon ein Programm? Ich muss mich vorbereiten, damit ich dir reinquatschen kann.


 
Hatte beim letzten Mal nicht den Eindruck, als ob Du Dich dafür lange vorbereiten musst. Hat doch schon ganz gut geklappt.  

LMB-Termin setze ich gleich rein. Programm kommt noch. 

Um es mit Markus Maria Profitlichs Worten zu sagen:

"Noch was Pfeeffärrr?", äh, eine schnucklige STR??? 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, damit Du nicht den Bodenkontakt verlierst, habe ich mich wieder abgemeldet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

schade hätt mich gefreut


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss wohl am Donnerstag zu dir kommen! Gibt es schon ein Programm? Ich muss mich vorbereiten, damit ich dir reinquatschen kann.



Damit Dir sowas im Ansatz gelingt, musst Du den Kerl angesichts seiner Wortfrequenz schon direkt zu beginn vom Bike zerren und fesseln und knebeln, sonst kommst Du eh nicht mehr zu Wort  

Nicht dass Martin zuweilen zu auschweifenden Monologen neigt.....nein, so kann man das nicht sagen....   

Er erklärt nur gerne ausführlich  

Kommen lohnt sich aber auch ohne dazwischenzuquatschen


----------



## Hilljumper (9. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> schade hätt mich gefreut



tja mich auch..in der Tat. finde das Gelände dort schon prima. aber der Job geht vor. 

Maybe next Time!


----------



## hama687 (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genauso, als ob Du mit Dreien fährst. Es quatschen Dir halt mehr rein, jeder kennt noch einen Weg und einen Trail, den man unbedingt jetzt auch mal fahren sollte.



aber dann muss man sich nur vor 3 rechtfertigen wieso es denn da nicht weiter geht


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Damit Dir sowas im Ansatz gelingt, musst Du den Kerl angesichts seiner Wortfrequenz schon direkt zu beginn vom Bike zerren und fesseln und knebeln, sonst kommst Du eh nicht mehr zu Wort
> 
> Nicht dass Martin zuweilen zu auschweifenden Monologen neigt.....nein, so kann man das nicht sagen....
> 
> ...


 
Genau, nur weil ich kurz Luft hole, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich mit meiner Erklärung/Rede fertig bin. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann muss man sich nur vor 3 rechtfertigen wieso es denn da nicht weiter geht


 
Ich sag' dann immer, wir fahren hier einfach zu selten her. Guckt mal, schon wieder alles zugewachsen.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (9. August 2005)

der ist gut


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. August 2005)

ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi lieber IBC-Forumfreak,
> 
> kommt darauf an aus welchem Blickwinkel man das sieht
> 
> ...


Hallo ticktack,
leider kann ich Deine Meinung nicht teilen:
Ich bin noch nie einen Alpencross gefahren - so sehr reizt mich das allerdings auch gar nicht.
Weiterhin sammle ich auch keine statistischen Daten (ich führe kein Bikefahrtenbuch) und informiere auch niemanden (außer manchmal die Experten hier im Thread) über meine Daten.
Für mich gehören HM-Angaben einer Tour zu den Eigenschaften einer Tour dazu, wie die Farbe eines Autos zu dessen Beschreibung - allerdings kann ich auch ohne diese Angabe leben.
Wenn Du wissen willst, was ich meine, biete ich Dir gerne an, mit mir eine Tour von ca. 2000 HM im Bergischen Land zu machen (dies wird natürlich eine längere Tagestour). Vielleicht sagst Du dann auch wie einer der Experten hier im Forum: So schwer ist ein AlpenX nun auch nicht. 
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Lipoly (9. August 2005)

REDKING UND ALEX WO WART IHR ZUM SCHLUSS?

die tour war gut heute doch es gab einen verletzten und zwei die am ende verschwunden waren!
weis einer wo alex und redking zum schluss gesteckt haben?

lars


----------



## Pepin (9. August 2005)

die heutige tour war klasse wo ich mich heimlich angehangen habe.

hatte als ich wieder in spich war 570Hm 58km und einen schnitt von 19,7km/h auf der Uhr.

aber in das gebiet wo wir heute waren mus ich nochmal hin.

war ne tolle gruppe heute, war nur am ende total platt. naja wollte ja eigentlich auch nur ne kleine runde von 30km in der Wahnerheide drehen.

naja was soll's hat spaß gemacht lob an den guide


----------



## Pepin (9. August 2005)

gibt es von der tour eine OVL-Datei damit ich sehenkann wo ich überhaupt war.


----------



## hama687 (9. August 2005)

Theorie : Red King hatt sich tyrisch auf die fresse gelegt und ist gegen einen Baum gefahren ich brüll noch Halt und Stop aber keiner Ragiert, ich hab 2 min überlegt was nun doch keiner kamm auf die idee sich mal umzudrehn und zu schauen wo den wir beiden bleiben, "Theorie geht weiter" Jogger kommt vorbei und weis zum glück wo wir sind und der Krankenwaagen schafft es auch bis zu uns vor zu dringen dolle Geschichte entspricht zum Glück nicht der wahrheit aber was währe wenn es hätte ja scheinbar keinen Interresiert bzw es wär auch keiner auf die idee gekommen Zurück zu fahren

Praxis: Ich konnte nicht mehr Red King versucht mit allen mitteln auf uns aufm,erksam zu machen aber es hällt keiner geschwige den es hätte sich einer Umgedreht... wir haben die geplante Tour zu ende gefahren nach dem wir an der ecke bestimmt 5 min auf euch gewartet haben.... naja wir sind noch auf die 44 km gekommen und bis dahin war die Tour auch k aber das naja   



> was auf den singel trails vor ging war auch nicht k es heist abstand halten das hatt schon seinen sinn  , es war als anfäger Tour ausgegeben Tik Takk ist nach den ersten 2 Km abgesprungen und scheinbar gabs am schluss auch noch Probs naja mit manschen personen werde ICH nicht mehr biken so viel ist klar den vernunft geht IMMER aber wirklich IMMER vor



*Ich Guide nur noch auf Anfrage und das Überleg ich mir Zwei mal......*

Noch was die Person die Vor fährt und in dem sinne Guidet sollte vllt mal überlegen sich umzuderhn an einer Kreuzung und zu gucken ob alle da sind


----------



## Pepin (9. August 2005)

also ich kann mich noch an eine tour erinnern anfang diesen jahres wo auch 10-12 leute dabeiwaren und ich muß sagen da fällt einem das guiden schwer und es artet in stress aus. bin aber immer hinten bei den langsamsten gefahren, so mußten halt die schnellen vorne warten.

hoffe red king ist wohl auf.

leider konnte ich euch nicht alle kennenlernen.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Theorie : Red King hatt sich tyrisch auf die fresse gelegt und ist gegen einen Baum gefahren ich brüll noch Halt und Stop aber keiner Ragiert, ich hab 2 min überlegt was nun doch keiner kamm auf die idee sich mal umzudrehn und zu schauen wo den wir beiden bleiben, "Theorie geht weiter" Jogger kommt vorbei und weis zum glück wo wir sind und der Krankenwaagen schafft es auch bis zu uns vor zu dringen dolle Geschichte entspricht zum Glück nicht der wahrheit aber was währe wenn es hätte ja scheinbar keinen Interresiert bzw es wär auch keiner auf die idee gekommen Zurück zu fahren
> 
> Praxis: Ich konnte nicht mehr Red King versucht mit allen mitteln auf uns aufm,erksam zu machen aber es hällt keiner geschwige den es hätte sich einer Umgedreht... wir haben die geplante Tour zu ende gefahren nach dem wir an der ecke bestimmt 5 min auf euch gewartet haben.... naja wir sind noch auf die 44 km gekommen und bis dahin war die Tour auch k aber das naja
> 
> ...


 
Liest sich, als ob da einer mächtig sauer und frustriert ist. Mach' Dir nichts draus. Sowas ist schon jedem Guide (falls nicht andere sich dazu berufen fühlten) schon mal passiert. Auch mir.  

Bei der Gruppengröße sind unterschiedliche Interessen und Leistungsvermögen mit einzukalkuliern.

Einfach weiter- und beim nächsten Mal besser machen.

Vielleicht verstehtst Du jetzt auch, was ich mit reinquatschen meinte. Guiden ist leider keine basisdemokratische Meinungsbildung. 

Sei nicht traurig. Es ist wie beim Sturz vom Bike:

Aufrappeln, Feststellen, ob bei einem selber und beim Bike alles in Ordnung ist, kurz Ärgern wg. Blödheit, Fahrlässigkeit, Übermut etc. und dann wieder rauf aufs Bike und weiterfahren. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (10. August 2005)

mal schauen ob nach der Tour gestern noch jemand mit kommt   

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1128

hoffe es finden sich wieder ein paar


----------



## ticktack (10. August 2005)

Hallo Tourenguid,

war gestern in schlechter Form, bin vielleicht beim nächstenmal wieder als Schlußlicht wieder dabei. 
Wann kommt denn Guido wieder?
Gruß
ticktack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. August 2005)

schade da habe ich schon eine rennradtour geplant


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hat ticktack Recht, ich lass das jetzt mit den Höhenmetern, kann sich dann wenigsten keiner beschweren, das es zu viele waren!
> 
> Was macht eigentlich dein Wiedereinstieg in diesen Sport, wo Höhenmeter irrelevant sind
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
vielen Dank für deine Nachfrage: guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2072439#post2072439
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## ticktack (10. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ticktack,
> leider kann ich Deine Meinung nicht teilen:
> Ich bin noch nie einen Alpencross gefahren - so sehr reizt mich das allerdings auch gar nicht.
> Weiterhin sammle ich auch keine statistischen Daten (ich führe kein Bikefahrtenbuch) und informiere auch niemanden (außer manchmal die Experten hier im Thread) über meine Daten.
> ...



Hi Bernd aus Holz,
Gut - habe Deine Meinung akzeptiert. 
Es erweckt allerdings den Eindruck, als ob Du allen anderen Deine Meinung aufzwingen möchtest, als ob nur sie allumfassend für alle und alles tolleranzlos geltend wäre -  Pardon - oder hab ich mich getäuscht?
bis dann!
ticktack


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. August 2005)

ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bernd aus Holz,
> Gut - habe Deine Meinung akzeptiert.
> Es erweckt allerdings den Eindruck, als ob Du allen anderen Deine Meinung aufzwingen möchtest, als ob nur sie allumfassend für alle und alles tolleranzlos geltend wäre -  Pardon -* oder hab ich mich getäuscht*?
> bis dann!
> ticktack


Hallo,
eher letzteres (fettgedruckt).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## cannibal (10. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Theorie : Red King hatt sich tyrisch auf die fresse gelegt und ist gegen einen Baum gefahren ich brüll noch Halt und Stop aber keiner Ragiert, ich hab 2 min überlegt was nun doch keiner kamm auf die idee sich mal umzudrehn und zu schauen wo den wir beiden bleiben, "Theorie geht weiter" Jogger kommt vorbei und weis zum glück wo wir sind und der Krankenwaagen schafft es auch bis zu uns vor zu dringen dolle Geschichte entspricht zum Glück nicht der wahrheit aber was währe wenn es hätte ja scheinbar keinen Interresiert bzw es wär auch keiner auf die idee gekommen Zurück zu fahren
> 
> Praxis: Ich konnte nicht mehr Red King versucht mit allen mitteln auf uns aufm,erksam zu machen aber es hällt keiner geschwige den es hätte sich einer Umgedreht... wir haben die geplante Tour zu ende gefahren nach dem wir an der ecke bestimmt 5 min auf euch gewartet haben.... naja wir sind noch auf die 44 km gekommen und bis dahin war die Tour auch k aber das naja
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,
da haben wir wohl echt Mist bebaut. Ich war mit vorne. Mir sind auf der geraden Waldautobahn keine Ausfälle, welcher Art auch immer, in den Sinn gekommen. Nach einer Wartezeit am Abzweig nahm ich an, Ihr seit eher abgebogen, um abzukürzen. Das hätte Sinn gemacht, weil Du ja noch Bilder von der Wasserdurchfahrt machen wolltest. Ensthaft gewundert haben wir uns, als Ihr dort auch nicht standet. Ein bedauerlicher Unfall an genau der Stelle hat dann die Stimmung noch runtergezogen (mein Empfinden).
Also, mir tut es sehr leid! Aber lass Dich deswegen nicht davon abhalten mal wieder zu guiden. Ich denke, jeder der viel in Gruppen fährt ist wohl schon mal verloren gegangen. Darf nicht sein, aber passiert leider mal. Genau wie der blöde Unfall. Hätte auch nicht sein dürfen (wir waren an einer Schlüsselstelle mal wieder zu eng beieinander) und ist trotzdem passiert.


----------



## Cheetah (11. August 2005)

cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Genau wie der blöde Unfall. Hätte auch nicht sein dürfen (wir waren an einer Schlüsselstelle mal wieder zu eng beieinander) und ist trotzdem passiert.



Ja, er hätte nicht sein müssen. Das enge Zusammensein war aber *nicht* die Ursache. Wenn jemand blind um 90 Grad abbiegt, muß es ja krachen. 
Der Verursacher hält es ja auch nicht für nötig, sich mal mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen.


----------



## Pepin (11. August 2005)

sowas das war dann ja noch eine aufreibende tour zum schluß.
bin ich wohl rechtzeitig abgebogen.


----------



## cannibal (11. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, er hätte nicht sein müssen. Das enge Zusammensein war aber *nicht* die Ursache. Wenn jemand blind um 90 Grad abbiegt, muß es ja krachen.
> Der Verursacher hält es ja auch nicht für nötig, sich mal mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen.



Ja Cheetah, Du hast schon Recht. Ich hab´s von hinten ziemlich gut gesehen, wollt`s aber nicht so deutlich sagen.
Die Hopserei mag ja Spass machen und ist auch gut anzusehen. Aber sowas braucht halt Platz, das geht nicht mitten in einer ganzen Meute. 
Hoffentlich sind Deine Verletzungen schon Geschichte!!!


----------



## peppaman (11. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, er hätte nicht sein müssen. Das enge Zusammensein war aber *nicht* die Ursache. Wenn jemand blind um 90 Grad abbiegt, muß es ja krachen.
> Der Verursacher hält es ja auch nicht für nötig, sich mal mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen.




Du hast Post.


*demnächst mit Rückspiegel*
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (11. August 2005)

deswegen ist das guiden mit Co auch viel stressloser! Einschlägige Herren wissen wovon ich spreche.

cu,
Armin


----------



## MS231204 (11. August 2005)

Gibt es nichts in Planung für "Anfänger" ??


----------



## Lipoly (11. August 2005)

MS231204 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es nichts in Planung für "Anfänger" ??



sind die Touren mit KFL oder so immer! steht ja dabei für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger!
Solange du etwas Kondition hast(ich habe nicht viel) kommt man da schön mit und wenn die Gruppe klein ist und KEINE Raser dabei sind ist das super locker(am dienstag war auch eine frau dabei!)

Einfach mal mitfahren; es lohnt sich und wenns son paar "schwerere"  Stellen gibt kann man immer ausweichen und es warten eh alle par meter alle bis die Gruppe wieder beisammen ist(gell Hama!  )


gruß lars


----------



## hama687 (11. August 2005)

ich werd mich diesmal an die personen anpassen nach dem ich auch nicht so das tier bin was vor hetzten kann ist das tempo bei der nächsten eh schon was niedrieger aber paar schöne trails sind schon drinne


----------



## Lipoly (11. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> aber paar schöne trails sind schon drinne



Desswegen fahren wir doch MTB oder?   aber die trials sind nicht schwer(runter kommen sie alle   )

lars


----------



## hama687 (11. August 2005)

nur wie^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (11. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wie^^



Nunja da gibst ein paar Möglichkeiten:

Beide Füsse auf den Pedalen und Vollgas   

Beide Füsse auf den Pedalen und gaaanz viel bremsen das man so grad net umfällt   

Ein Fuß auf dem Pedal den anderen auf der Erde und schön langsam   

Beide Füsse auf der Erde um zu den zwei gebremsten Rädern auchnoch die Füße dazu zu gesellen  

Rad schieben(vorher absteigen   )

Rad tragen(   )  


mfg
lars


----------



## hama687 (13. August 2005)

hoch : tragen runter schieben ich fahr doch nicht mtb um mich irgendwie anzustrengen wo soll das den bloss enden


----------



## hama687 (15. August 2005)

also ich hab festgestellt egal wo man lang fährt man kommt irgenwann wieder an einen punkt wo man sich denkt " ahha " hier war ich schon mal ich glaub das heist für mich ich muss bei der Stadt eine vergröserung des Königsforstes in Auftrag geben 

aso für alle die damals mit gefahren sind und wissen wollten wo den dieser "Wurzelpfard sand Trail raus kommt" 







er endet in einer Schlcuht nur Leider endet der Trail auch sehr Steil ich bin abgestiegen und selbst zu fus kaum runter gekommen wer bock hatt kann glaub ich da in dem " Tal sehr veil Spass haben mit von einer zur anderen Seite fahren" wenn ich das richtig gesehn habe ps sogar ein Adler hatt mich begleitet als ich gestern durch den Strömenden Regen gebikt bin  

*UPDATE* 

Hier die Bilder der letzten Tour   KFL 6






Treffen erst mal bin ich geschockt wie viel das plötzlich waren 

Ich lass die Bilder sprechen


























naja so im Nachhinein wars doch keine so schlechte Tour


----------



## cannibal (15. August 2005)

Das war bislang die schönste Tour, die ich mit Euch machen durfte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damit ist aber nicht das Tempo gemeint. Auch wenn es mir letzte Woche so recht war hätte es sicher andere Tage gegeben, an denen ich  :kotz: hätte. Jetzt hoffe ich auf besseres Wetter und noch ein paar Anmeldungen für morgen.


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na, wenn ich es nicht besser wüßte, denn würde ich auf den Downhillpfad tippen, der parallel zur A4 verläuft und südöstlich der Fußgängerautobahnbrücke (TechnologiePark BGL - Königsforst) beginnt.

Ja, da gibt es einige schöne Trails.

Mal gucken, vielleicht kann ich ja morgen mitfahren?!

*Wann seit Ihr denn normalerweise wieder am Treffpunkt (Rückkehr)?*
Ab 21:30 Uhr ist es zz. schon recht dunkel im Wald. Entweder muss ich Licht mitnehmen, oder ich verlasse Euch, wenns wieder Richtung Treffpunkt geht und kürze entsprechend ab.

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (15. August 2005)

also bis 21 kannste schon rechnen nur dann tümmpeln wir noch im wald stück was rum wasd diekt an der a4 hängt von dort ist man schnell / 10 min ) am parkplatz das ist nicht das dingen


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> also bis 21 kannste schon rechnen nur dann tümmpeln wir noch im wald stück was rum wasd diekt an der a4 hängt von dort ist man schnell / 10 min ) am parkplatz das ist nicht das dingen


 
Na, ich glaube, dann nehme ich doch besser Licht mit. Bin letztens nach 23:00 Uhr ohne Forntlicht vom Naturfreundehaus durch den Wald nach Moitzfeld gefahren/geschoben. An einigen Stellen war es schon so dunkel, dass ich die Abgrenzung Weg/Trail - Wald nicht mehr erkennen konnte. Und das, obwohl man mich den Eulenbär der Hardter Nacht nennt. 

Wenn Du/Ihr ab 18:00 Uhr in Richtung östlichen Königforst/Lüderich losdüst, dann würde ich pünktlich um 18:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein und auf dem Rückweg, bevor Ihr wieder in das Hauptgebiet des Königsforstes (westlich von Bensberger Str., Verbindungsstraße zwischen Bensberg und Forsbach) hineinfahrt, mich von Euch trennen.

Falls Du/Ihr Lust habt könnte ich Euch ein paar geile Trails im Lüderich zeigen. Allerdings müßten wir zur Strafe vorher einen wirklichen fiesen Straßenuphill hochfahren. Ingo @Hilljumper kennt ihn schon.  

Aber keine Sorge, ich kann auch brav mitfahren ohne irgendeinen Anspruch auf Führung/Guiding, und ich tue es auch sehr gerne, weil ich mich dann mal um nichts kümmern muss, außer dass mein Hintermann in Sichtweite bleibt.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (15. August 2005)

du kannts ja eins machen falls wir irgendwo vorbei kommen kannst du ja gerne mir so ne andeutung geben hier kann man schön lang fahren dann werd ich es mal irgendwann ausprobieren


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> du kannts ja eins machen falls wir irgendwo vorbei kommen kannst du ja gerne mir so ne andeutung geben hier kann man schön lang fahren dann werd ich es mal irgendwann ausprobieren


 
Nene, so nicht mein Freund. 

Wenn ich nicht guide/führe, mache ich auch keine Andeutungen, zumindest was den einzuschlagenen Weg angeht.  

Dann fahre ich dem Leittier schön hinterher, das ist auch was Feines. 

So, jetzt muss ich nur noch die Arbeit rechtzeitig 'weggeschafft' haben. Dann kanns losgeht.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Wann seit Ihr denn normalerweise wieder am Treffpunkt (Rückkehr)?*
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Ich bin vorher beim Bikemonteur meines Vertrauens. Soll ich Dich mit zum Treffpunkt nehmen? Zurück fahre ich allerdings eher ungern über Moitzfeld nach Köln. Es sei denn, der Papstanhang versperrt dann immer noch die Autobahn in die große Stadt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vorher beim Bikemonteur meines Vertrauens. Soll ich Dich mit zum Treffpunkt nehmen? Zurück fahre ich allerdings eher ungern über Moitzfeld nach Köln. Es sei denn, der Papstanhang versperrt dann immer noch die Autobahn in die große Stadt...


 
Gibs zu, Du willst nur einen Cappucino schnorren  

Wann wärst Du denn beim Michael bzw. dann bei mir?
Wollte gegen 17:30 Uhr mit dem Bike gemütlich losfahren.
Aber das mit dem Hol-ab-und-nicht-wieder-zurückbring-Service ist schon eine Alternative , obwohl, wenn gleich auch nicht angeboten, der Nicht-hol-ab-und-bring-dafür-Zurückservice besser wäre. 

Könnte einem Guantanamo Bay Flüchtling auf der großen bequemen Ledercouch Asyl anbieten.  
Weck- und Waschservice durch Riesenhund inkl. 

Frühstück nach Wahl, d.h. entweder keines oder so wie ich es will.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wärst Du denn beim Michael bzw. dann bei mir?
> Wollte gegen 17:30 Uhr mit dem Bike gemütlich losfahren.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte so um 17.00 beim Michael sein. Also passt das ungefähr.


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte einem Guantanamo Bay Flüchtling auf der großen bequemen Ledercouch Asyl anbieten.
> Weck- und Waschservice durch Riesenhund inkl.
> 
> Frühstück nach Wahl, d.h. entweder keines oder so wie ich es will.
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass der katholische Bevölkerungsanteil rechtzeitig zum Abendgebet auf geweihtem Boden sein wird und nicht mehr auf der Autobahn   Aber danke für das Angebot. Grade der Guten-Morgen-Schmatzer Deines Hausmammuts ist sicher unwiderstehlich


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte so um 17.00 beim Michael sein. Also passt das ungefähr.


 
Also doch Cappucino-Schnorren  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der katholische Bevölkerungsanteil rechtzeitig zum Abendgebet auf geweihtem Boden sein wird und nicht mehr auf der Autobahn  Aber danke für das Angebot. Grade der Guten-Morgen-Schmatzer Deines Hausmammuts ist sicher unwiderstehlich


 
DAS IST KEIN MAMMUT. Das ist ein Riesen-Rhodesian-Ridgeback in XXL  

Sag einfach DJ-SAM zu ihm. Freunde dürfen ihn auch Sam nennen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (15. August 2005)

WAS NE FREAKSHOW HIER !!!!    


aber Rhodesian-Ridgebacks sind cool! Der von Cheetah ist ganz locker drauf!


gruß lars


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> WAS NE FREAKSHOW HIER !!!!


 
Aber erst mit Deinem Erscheinen.    



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> aber *Rhodesian-Ridgebacks sind cool*! Der von Cheetah ist ganz locker drauf!
> 
> 
> gruß lars


 
DJ-SAM würde jetzt sagen: "Thats rules" oder wenn Du ihm blöd kommst "Lets rumble"   (60kg, 76 cm über 60 km/h Spitzengeschwindigkeit eine leichte Übung )

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (15. August 2005)

ich hab das plötzliche verlangen mich morgen einfach nur alles runter zu stürzen was irgendwie Lebensgefährlich sein könnte  

*Scheis Weiber* 



> Sternchen Mer stonn zo dir FC KÖLLE!! sagt:
> keine ahnung
> Sternchen Mer stonn zo dir FC KÖLLE!! sagt:
> du kuck ma ...
> ...



weis das es hier nicht rein gehört aber ka mir ist gerade eigentlich alles ziemlich egal....


----------



## Lipoly (15. August 2005)

Na komm alex
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 das wird schon wieder! ich denke das ging/geht allen (mehr als) einmal so!

nicht traurig sein denn es war somit auch bestimmt nicht die 100% "richtige"
das geht alles vorbei!  

Und steile Trails runter zu stürzen ist keine Lösung! nimm lieber einen neuanfang und versuche das "alte" aus dem kopf zu kriegen (evtl. ja morgen beim radeln!)  

gruß lars


----------



## Cheetah (15. August 2005)

mein Nachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Weiber kommen und gehen.



Wir sehen uns morgen.


----------



## Lipoly (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du ihm blöd kommst "Lets rumble




Ich mag Hunde!   
Wir haben selber einen aber der ist nicht ganz so groß und schwer aber glaube ich fast so schnell wenn er kein schiss hat   

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (16. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das plötzliche verlangen mich morgen einfach nur alles runter zu stürzen was irgendwie Lebensgefährlich sein könnte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Herzschmerz hilft kein Pflaster sondern Ablenkung mit den Bikekumpels Deiner Wahl  Auch Herzschmerz vergeht, keine Sorge..


----------



## hama687 (16. August 2005)

juchu aka erklär bär wo wahrst du ?????


----------



## Lipoly (16. August 2005)

Wo bleiben die Bilder? 

gruß lars


----------



## hama687 (16. August 2005)

KFL 8 Tour Daten ca. 40 km und 400 Hm

Kukt der doof?   











Zu schnell *hust*
















Lol weg wahr er ...






Ich brauch ne neue Cam....











Was fürn helles Bürschen


----------



## hama687 (16. August 2005)

Alle haben aufgegeben  Ich währ ja runter gefahren aber die anderen haben gesagt ohne mich finden sie nicht nach Hause ^^






.. ein mutiger..






.. Vorbei 
















Sattel wieder hoch 






wer weis was er sich gerade Denkt..
















da ist mir eingefallen ich hab ja einen Blitz ^^











Manschafts Bilder..





















schöne runde


----------



## Lipoly (16. August 2005)

>



Nur zur info ich wolle den armen Käfer nicht essen obwohl der recht groß war und bestimmt viele Proteine gebracht hätte!
Da aber die anderen ihn lieber als snack haben wollten habe ich verzichtet(ja ein sehr sozialer mensch!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (17. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> juchu aka erklär bär wo wahrst du ?????


 
Der liebe Onkel hat ein bisschen arbeiten müssen. Hatte ich auch geschrieben, dass ich noch nicht genau einschätzen konnte, ob es klappt.

Wichtiger Indikator: Meine fehlende Eintragung ins LMB.  

Ich hatte gestern noch mit Ingo @Hilljumper gePMt, weil er mich abholen wollte (damit ich nicht schon durch die Anreise per Bike zu erschöpft bin ). Leider hat sich dann die Mitfahrmöglichkeit bei uns beiden zerschlagen. 

Ein anderes Mal. 

Wetter war ja richtig schön am Abend.

Hoffe, Ihr hatte viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (17. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle haben aufgegeben  Ich währ ja runter gefahren aber die anderen haben gesagt ohne mich finden sie nicht nach Hause ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex
Sieht auf dem Photo gar nicht so schlimm aus!  

Die Stelle musst du mir mal zeigen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (18. August 2005)

bike geschrottet 10 tage abstinenz


----------



## Redking (18. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> bike geschrottet 10 tage abstinenz


Was hast du denn angestellt???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (18. August 2005)

Bremsscheibe hinten?
Ich hab noch 160mm Scheiben da.


----------



## hama687 (18. August 2005)

ja ist ja lles lieb gemeint aber die Versicherung zahlt den driss deshlab sollen die da ruhig basteln hies das so wie die bremse aussieht das ne kompeltt neue drauf muss ( hab mich auf der tour ja über die brems kraft beschwert ) naja mal abwarten ... jop hintere Scheibenbremse ist woll beim abrutschen vom Baumstam  auf den Baum mit mir gefallen das hatt die nitt mit gemacht


----------



## Lipoly (18. August 2005)

Ich hätte hier auch noch ne 320er Supermoto Scheibe für Talon naben aber die passt glaub nicht aufs fahrrad    aber kaputt gehn tut die dann auch nimmer


----------



## hama687 (20. August 2005)

wo bleibt den der montana nur


----------



## Montana (21. August 2005)

ticktack schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tourenguid,
> war gestern in schlechter Form, bin vielleicht beim nächstenmal wieder als Schlußlicht wieder dabei. *Wann kommt denn Guido wieder?*
> Gruß ticktack


Hallo Ortwin 




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleibt den der montana nur


Hallo Alex 

Ich bin seit gestern (leider ) aus dem schönen Elsass zurück. 

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (21. August 2005)

Hallo @all ,

aehm    ich bin leicht sprachlos und verwundert über die Entwicklung der letzten beiden Wochen. Zunächst Glückwunsch an Alex   und seine KFL - Begleiter. Es ist also weitergegangen   Das Projekt war ja offen angelegt und es ist höchst interessant    wie es weitergegangen ist. 

Resume : 

2 weitere KFL Touren  - Weitere Interessenten  -auch Prominente- an leichten Einsteigertouren 
winken: Pepin) winken: Erklärbär) - erste weibliche Teilnehmerin    Rekordbeteiligungen   
1 Verletzter   2  Verlorengegangene  1  Bike kaputt   

Also zunächst nur noch mal kurz zum Anfang zurück :

Grundidee



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich suche immer noch ein paar nette MTB-Geniesser/innen  für relativ leichte Touren im Königsforst und in der Umgebung. 2-3 Std. mit mässigen up-und downhills und geeigneten Singletrails wären ganz nett. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile dort ganz gut aus und suche interessierte Mifahrer/innen. Das Ganze kann ja ganz ruhig starten und bei Bedarf / erfahrenem Können  auch etwas gesteigert werden.
> Ein erster konkreter Termin könnte z.B. der nächste Sonntag 3.Juli sein. Da bin ich in jedem Fall in der Gegend.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (22. August 2005)

Hi Montana, welcome back  

Bist Du ausgeruht genug, morgen wieder das Heft in die Hand zu nehmen und die nächste KF zu starten oder brauchst Du jetzt erstmal Erholung nach dem Urlaub?


----------



## cannibal (22. August 2005)

Quatsch, erholen kann er sich mit uns im Königsforst. Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf die nächste KFL-Tour im LMB. Wenn nicht bald was drin steht, werden wir den Teilnehmerrekord diese Woche nicht mehr toppen. Also....

VG Cannibal Michael


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

wie soll denn morgen das Wetter werde?

Hab' jetzt Zeit, da ich meine Donnerstagsfahrtechnikkurse für dieses Jahr gecancelt habe.  

Brauche psychologische Betreuung durch Gleichgesinnte und eine Therapie in Form einer Wochentagstour.  

Wenn hier nicht schnell was ins LMB gestellt wird, schreibe ich selber eine Tour für morgen aus, und dann gnade Euch der Trailgott. 

Guido @Montana, wo bist DU? DU hast eine gesellschaftspolitische Aufgabe, los jetzt!!!  

Hülfe!!!

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

Hi Ingo  , Hi Michael  , Hi Martin

Danke für das grosse Interesse . Tja mich plagen eigentlich einige Kniebeschwerden   aber das soll uns nicht gross kratzen . Ich finde euch schon wieder  . Der KF ist nicht gross genug oder doch ? Also gut morgen 18:00 Uhr an der alten Stelle. Steht gleich im LMB. 

Aber jetzt noch mal im Ernst : Ich muss morgen mein Tempo bzw. die Kraftanstrengung im Knie wirklich drosseln sonst sehe ich eine längere Pause vor mir. Leichte Tour eben   

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

wer fährt denn - wie ich -  den Treffpunkt von Köln aus an ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

Hi  Derk , herzlich willkommen   Bringe bitte gutes Wetter (zumindest keinen Regen ) mit. VG Guido


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

Wegbeschreibung über Autobahn :

BAB 4 bis AS Refrath / Köln Brück dort dann Richtung Köln-Brück über die B 55 (Olpener Strasse) dann die erste Möglichkeit (ca. 500m) nach links abbiegen in die Strasse Am Wildwechsel - Hinweischild Wildpark ( da ist ein Restaurant auf der Ecke ) nach ca. 50 Meter links auf dem Parkplatz halten

oder über die Zoobrücke dann A4 Richtung Olpe und weiter wie oben 

oder auf andere noch bessere Tipps warten . VG Guido





			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt denn - wie ich -  den Treffpunkt von Köln aus an ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

HEY , Wo seid ihr denn ?   

Ich wusste doch direkt , dass euch die Tour  jetzt zu einfach geworden ist     VG Guido


----------



## cannibal (22. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> HEY , Wo seid ihr denn ?
> 
> Ich wusste doch direkt , dass euch die Tour  jetzt zu einfach geworden ist     VG Guido



Ruhig Blut Guido, ich komm ja schon. Meinetwegen können wir Dein Knie auch schonen, Hauptsache wir wir fahren!   Bin also dabei, wie im LMB zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig Blut Guido, ich komm ja schon. Meinetwegen können wir Dein Knie auch schonen, Hauptsache wir wir fahren!   Bin also dabei, wie im LMB zu lesen.



Hi Michael , super dass Du kommst  Du kennst Dich ja mittlerweile auch recht gut aus - Ich habe gerade überlegt ob der gute Alex  wohl kommen kann . Dem war doch was kaputt gegangen   , oder ? VG Guido


----------



## Derk (22. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi  Derk , herzlich willkommen   Bringe bitte gutes Wetter (zumindest keinen Regen ) mit. VG Guido




Ich meinte diesen Beitrag als Anregung, eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu verabreden.


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte diesen Beitrag als Anregung, eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu verabreden.



Hi Derk , also ich wohne ja um die Ecke und reise daher mit dem Rad an. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand. 
Grüsse aus dem Rechtsrheinischen und bis morgen. Guido


----------



## cannibal (22. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael , super dass Du kommst  Du kennst Dich ja mittlerweile auch recht gut aus - Ich habe gerade überlegt ob der gute Alex  wohl kommen kann . Dem war doch was kaputt gegangen   , oder ? VG Guido



Ja, ich habe leider keine Ahnung was das kaputt sein soll. Vielleicht müssen wir vor der Tour noch einen Workshop machen???    Wenn ich helfen könnte....   Wäre sehr schön wenn Alex dabei wäre. Leider habe ich kein (Ausleih-) Zweitbike. Vielleicht meldet ersich ja noch.


----------



## Hilljumper (22. August 2005)

Werde es wohl hinkriegen bis 18.00 morgen. Allerdings habe ich um 16.00 noch einen Notortermin. Aber das sollte nicht allzu lange dauern.


----------



## Montana (22. August 2005)

Hi Ingo , wir warten   Was ziehen wir denn morgen an   Die neue botz von ... Meine geht morgen zurück   unmöglich das Teil für mich   

VG Guido



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Werde es wohl hinkriegen bis 18.00 morgen. Allerdings habe ich um 16.00 noch einen Notortermin. Aber das sollte nicht allzu lange dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. August 2005)

Herzlich willkommen  *schnegge* und *juchhu* VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (23. August 2005)

schnegge ist m  hmm ja das fahhrad wartet noch auf ersatz teile von maguro... kann leider nicht mit fahren ps selbst wenn ich hätte erst um 18 uhr frei da müsst ich schon fliegen können viel spass euch ^^


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlich willkommen  *schnegge* und *juchhu* VG Guido


 
Hach, das wird es einen ja richtig warm ums Herz bei der Begrüßung.  

Ent-/lade gerade meine Beleuchtungsakkus. Wenn wir denn um pünktlich  um 21:00 Uhr am Ausgangsort ankommen sollten, muss ich ja noch durch den dunklen Wald wieder zurück nach Moitzfeld hoch. Da nehme ich doch besser mal eine komplette Lichtanlage (Front-/Rück- und Kopflampen) mit, voraussichtlich mein ersten (Mini-)Nightride diesen Jahres nach der Sommerwende.

Apropo Nightride:

Besteht Interesse an Nightridetouren z.B. in die Wahner Heide mit Panoramablick über den Flughafen Köln-Wahn? Technisch nicht anspruchsvolle Tour mit ca. 40 km und je nach Streckenführung max. 600 hm.

Letztes Jahr wurde die Tour durch Hardys @Hardy_aus_k Picknickorganisation drastisch aufgewertet. So wurde der Panoramaausblicksort pünktlich gegen 21:30 Uhr von mir angefahren, sodass wir noch den Sonnenuntergang hinter dem Flughafen beobachten konnten. Und als dann die nächtliche Dunkelheit die Dämmerung vertrieb, verköstigte uns Hardy mit heißem Glühwein, Brot und Käse.  Zurück gings dann über FABs und einem in der Dunkelheit geilen Singletrial (es lag aber nicht nur am Glühwein).

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Werde es wohl hinkriegen bis 18.00 morgen. Allerdings habe ich um 16.00 noch einen Notortermin. Aber das sollte nicht allzu lange dauern.


 
Ingo @Hilljumper hat mich gerade angerufen, sitzt noch beim Notar und singt. 

Schafft es aber heute nicht zu unserer Tour nicht.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (23. August 2005)

Also hier in Köln-Brück etc. regnets im Moment leider recht heftig. Hoffentlich legt sich das noch   VG Guido

Ich komme aber in jedem Fall zum Treffpunkt. Frage ist nur ob wir wirklich fahren wollen/sollten.   

Was sagte denn das Radar   




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo @Hilljumper hat mich gerade angerufen, sitzt noch beim Notar und singt.
> 
> Schafft es aber heute nicht zu unserer Tour nicht.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier in Köln-Brück etc. regnets im Moment leider recht heftig. Hoffentlich legt sich das noch  VG Guido
> 
> Ich lomme aber in jedem Fall zum Treffpunkt. Frage ist nur ob wir wirklich fahren wollen/sollten.
> 
> Was sagte denn das Radar


 






Isisch nur kleinä Schauär  , bei mir nieselt es ein bisschen. Mach mich jetzt mal ganz langsam startklar.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (23. August 2005)

Danke fürs Radar   . Ich starte jetzt gleich. VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Isisch nur kleinä Schauär  , bei mir nieselt es ein bisschen. Mach mich jetzt mal ganz langsam startklar.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## Derk (23. August 2005)

Hier in Rodenkirchen schauert ´s erbärmlich nachhaltig. 
Ich bleibe hier, leider ....


----------



## Schnegge (23. August 2005)

Hi,

hier in rath-heumar is' et auch am schiffen  . aber ejal, nur die harten kommen innen garten  , oder so...   were jetzt mal losstarten  

bis gleich


----------



## määd (23. August 2005)

sorry..klinke mich wegen noch nciht ganz auskurierter Erkältung aus :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. August 2005)

So - KFL 8 hat stattgefunden   - ich lege mich jetzt aber zunächst mal in die warme Wanne   dat is auch absolut nötig   

VG Guido


----------



## määd (23. August 2005)

hm... dann hats euch doch ncoht erwischt? Hab mich schon geärgert. Bin aber gerne mal bei Königsforst und Umgebung dabei. Viel Spaß beim Aufwärmen


----------



## Montana (23. August 2005)

Hallo Derk und määd , danke für Eure Nachricht. Kein Problem wenn ihr nicht konntet/wolltet. Das nimmt euch hier wirklich keiner krumm. Kommt einfach mal ein anderes Mal mit. Es war wirklich gut, wie eigentlich immer  . VG Guido




			
				derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Rodenkirchen schauert ´s erbärmlich nachhaltig.
> Ich bleibe hier, leider ....





			
				määd schrieb:
			
		

> hm... dann hats euch doch ncoht erwischt? Hab mich schon geärgert. Bin aber gerne mal bei Königsforst und Umgebung dabei. Viel Spaß beim Aufwärmen


----------



## Montana (24. August 2005)

KFL 8 - 23.08.2005 18:00 - schöne nasse richtig kühle Frühherbst  abend - Tour

Teilnehmer :

Carsten @ sun909
Frank @ Cheetah
Jörg @ Schnegge
Martin @ juchhu
Michael @ cannibal
Stefan @ Balu968

Guido @ Montana

Es war wieder ein zahlreiches bereits regennasses MTB-Team das sich heute leicht ungeduldig   zur KFL 8 einfand. Es regnete bereits zum Start   und blieb auch fast so bis es dunkel wurde. Irgendwann ist aber der Regen egal  und es ergab sich eine  tolle manchmal leicht gespenstig düstere Stimmung. Die Tour führt uns auf bewährten Wegen in den Osten des KF zum Tütberg und zurück . Der Boden kostete ungeheuer Kraft und fast eine Kette. Wir sahen zum Schluß aus wie Wildschweine in der Suhle   ausser Martin der hatte entweder gute Schutzbleche oder war es da doch die Technik   


*Unsere Tour in 2D*







*Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)*






*Und ne kleine Spielerei in 3D*







Danke noch mal an alle die mitgefahren sind . Es war einfach geil   . Ich freue mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Mal. 

VG Guido


----------



## Balu. (24. August 2005)

Ja,
nass war´s aber schön war´s. 
Hoping the best but expecting the worst - so ging es mir noch im Auto auf dem Weg von Spich nach Brück.

Da der Königsforst noch neu für mich ist, war es ne schöne Erfahrung und ich hoffe ihn beim nächsten Mal trocken er-fahren zu dürfen.

Dann bin ich auch nicht so vermatscht wenn du mich wieder ausbremsen willst.   




> Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)





> Summe Steigungen: 399.92m     Summe Gefälle:399.80m



Habt ihr auch das Gefühl noch leicht über dem Boden zu schweben ?


----------



## Hilljumper (24. August 2005)

Ich habe ehrlich an euch gedacht, als ich der Kellner mir nach meinem Termin um 17.45 mein Essen brachte und es draussen regnete   Ok, ich bin ein Weichei und Schönwetterfahrer, ich gebe es ja zu


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir sahen zum Schluß aus wie Wildschweine in der Suhle  *ausser Martin der hatte entweder gute Schutzbleche oder war es da doch die Technik*
> 
> *...*
> ...


 
Dies könnte mehrere Gründe haben:

Für meine 8,5 km lange Anfahrt von Moitzfeld nach Brück habe ich knapp 16 min. gebraucht. Die rund -160 hm haben mir bei meinen Schnitt von über 30 km/h geholfen, d.h. ich war so schnell, das kein Schlamm an mir anhaften konnte.
Während meiner Anfahrt hat es dermaßen geschüttet, dass ich pitschnass geworden bin. Mit der kurz vorher aufgebrachten unzureichenden Imprägnierung meiner Windstopper Vision Jacke war ich also so nass, dass der Schlamm durch den Lotuseffekt an mir abperlte.
Während der restlichen Tour habe ich ausschließlich meine Fahrschwebetechnik genutzt. 
Oder es lag doch nur an dem konsequenten Einsatz von 'Schutzblechen' am Vorder- und Hinterrad sowie Schmutzfänger am Unterrohr.
Mein Bike hat sich heldenmütig jeweils in die Schusslinie geworfen und den Schlamm abgefangen. Diesen Eindruck mußte ich zumindestens zuhause gewinnen, nachdem ich angekommen war und mein Bike noch schnell abgeduscht habe.
VG Martin

PS: Auf die schadenfrohe Frage meiner Frau, ob ich denn nass geworden sei, habe ich geantwortet, der Gartenschlauch sei mir bei Bikeputzen aus der Hand gerutscht und hätte mich ein bisschen nassgespritzt.


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr auch das Gefühl noch leicht über dem Boden zu schweben ?



Ja, ich komm aber langsam runter. Ich sag nur die Matrix und der Fluxcompensator.


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich komm aber langsam runter. Ich sag nur die Matrix und der Fluxcompensator.


 
Das hat Euch gefallen, ich sehe schon.  
Der alte Erklärbär ist immer für eine Geschichte gut. 

Auch wenn es nur eine Korrekturmatrix und ein Fluxgate waren. 

Obwohl die korrekte Anwendung des Fluxcompensators nachhaltig unser Wetterproblem lösen kann. Ein kurzer Flux durch die Zeitmatrix und schon wären wir an einem idealen Sommertag gefahren. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (24. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Auf die schadenfrohe Frage meiner Frau, ob ich denn nass geworden sei, habe ich geantwortet, der Gartenschlauch sei mir bei Bikeputzen aus der Hand gerutscht und hätte mich ein bisschen nassgespritzt.



Immerhin hat sie nicht die Vermutung, dass hier gesundheitliche Schwierigkeiten oder akute Angstzustände während der Fahrt  für das Einnässen verantwortlich sind  

Wie sieht es aus mit Deinem Passierschein für das Wochenende?


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin hat sie nicht die Vermutung, dass hier gesundheitliche Schwierigkeiten oder akute Angstzustände während der Fahrt für *das Einnässen* verantwortlich sind


 
Das war doch klar, schließlich hatte sie meine Pampers 40+ vorher ordnungsgemäß festgezurrt. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es aus mit Deinem Passierschein für das Wochenende?


 
Wenn Du für gutes Wetter sorgst, sorge ich für den Passierschein.
Ich könnte ja auf die Tränendrüse drücken wg. S c h e i s s nässetour.
Ah, Mist, dann muss ich ja die Gartenschlauchgeschichte revidieren.
Oh, oh, da hab' ich mir was eingebrockt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2005)

Sag doch schei$$ Hitzetour. Du konntest der Abkühlung beim Radduschen nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Hilljumper (24. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das war doch klar, schließlich hatte sie meine Pampers 40+ vorher ordnungsgemäß festgezurrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schon erledigt:
Wetter


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Sag doch schei$$ Hitzetour. Du konntest der Abkühlung beim Radduschen nicht widerstehen.


 
Klar, hab' dann direkt noch eine s e x y Fotostrecke von mir mit enganliegenden nassen Bikeklamotten gemacht. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> schon erledigt:
> Wetter


 
Superingo 

Ich füll' jetzt direkt mal den Antrag in fünffacher Ausfertigung aus. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (24. August 2005)

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du ihr draufschreibst, dass die Tour Deiner Resozialisierung dient  

Aber nicht so früh!! Samstag oder Sonntag? Sonntag könnte Steve eventuell auch mit fahren, weil seine Herzallerliebste dann wieder den Heimweg angetreten hat.

Wenn sonst noch jemand mitfahren will....dann könnte es Martin auch als antisexistisches, gruppendynamisches Männertreffen verkaufen


----------



## Derk (24. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ehrlich an euch gedacht, als .....es draussen regnete   Ok, ich bin ein Weichei und Schönwetterfahrer, ich gebe es ja zu



Ich schließe mich dem für meine Person an  .

Mal sehen , ob ich nicht in dieser Woche doch noch abends ein paar Stunden ohne Regen erwische.

Lt. langfristiger Wettervorhersage soll es  ja am kommenden Sonntag nicht regnen. Dann will ich mit Sohnemann von Einruhr aus das obere Ruhrtal erkunden. Dort soll´s ja noch schöner sein als im KF.


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du ihr draufschreibst, dass die Tour Deiner Resozialisierung dient
> 
> Aber nicht so früh!! Samstag oder Sonntag? Sonntag könnte Steve eventuell auch mit fahren, weil seine Herzallerliebste dann wieder den Heimweg angetreten hat.
> 
> Wenn sonst noch jemand mitfahren will....dann könnte es Martin auch als antisexistisches, gruppendynamisches Männertreffen verkaufen


 
Ich habe da was Feines im Angebot:

ca. 40 km und 800-1.000 hm, Startpunkt Schöllerhof in Altenberg in Richtung Dühnntalsperre über fiese Uphills und nette Downhill. Teilumrundung der Dühnntalsperre am Südufer bis zur östlichen Vorsperrstufe über schuckelige Trails, nördliche Vorsperrstufe u.a. über fetten Schotterweg (steil ), hoch in Richtung Dabringhausen über Uphilltrail und dann ca. 3,5 km lange 'Schussfahrt' über den Linnefetrail bis Haus Maria in den Auen, ggf. noch mal hoch nach Bremen oder direkt zum Schöllerhof über FAB.

Bei dem angekündigtem schönen Wetter fahren wir besser Samstag.

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2005)

Für unseren nächsten Treff sollten wir Lampen mitnehmen, dann können wir wieder mehr Trails mitnehmen. Äußerst positiv fand ich gestern das zahlreiche Erscheinen, trotz des fiesen Wetters zum Startzeitpunkt.        

 Wenn das im Königsforst so weiterläuft, haben wir bald einem Wetter und Licht unabhängigen Bikertreff etabliert.


----------



## Hilljumper (24. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das im Königsforst so weiterläuft, haben wir bald einem Wetter und Licht unabhängigen Bikertreff etabliert.



Solange Martin nicht seinen Vorgarten aufräumt, ist Guido eh konkurrenzlos


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Solange Martin nicht seinen Vorgarten aufräumt, ist Guido eh konkurrenzlos


 
Jaja, der König ist tot, es lebe der (neue) König.  

Ich werde gleich mal in den Vorgarten gehen und schauen, was die jetzt noch dazu gefällt haben.

Wie wäre es mit einer 'kleinen' Trailpflegewanderung mit (schwerem) Gerät im kommenden Herbst und anschließendem leckerem HappaHappa im Juchhu-Häuschen (für Ingo wird der Kindertisch im Gartenhaus aufgestellt )?

VG Martin

PS: Wir könnten auch wochentags mal die kleine, Dir bekannte Runde über den Lüderich fahren. Waren ca. 30 km und 600 hm. Wenn wir vom Technologiepark aus starten, müßten wir locker bis 21:00 Uhr wieder am Startpunkt sein.


----------



## Montana (24. August 2005)

Jau , das war schon schwierig dort im Matsch   und das liegt bei mir auch daran , dass ich meine Fahrtechnik mangels geeigneter FTKs  z.Zt. nicht verbesseren kann   

Zur Höhe : wir schweben auch ohne Epo und was der Lenz so alles genommen haben soll. Das ist bei uns das reine Adrenalin  und mittels GPS kann man das wohl bestimmen. Die Amis kriegen mit ihren Sateliten bald alles raus .    VG Guido



			
				Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> nass war´s aber schön war´s.
> Hoping the best but expecting the worst - so ging es mir noch im Auto auf dem Weg von Spich nach Brück.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (24. August 2005)

Yes, Frank , bei so nem Wetter wie im Moment (heute abend) können alle biken.    Beim nächsten Mal fahren wir die Ost-trails mal direkt an. Das spart Zeit.   VG Guido



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Für unseren nächsten Treff sollten wir Lampen mitnehmen, dann können wir wieder mehr Trails mitnehmen. Äußerst positiv fand ich gestern das zahlreiche Erscheinen, trotz des fiesen Wetters zum Startzeitpunkt.
> 
> Wenn das im Königsforst so weiterläuft, haben wir bald einem Wetter und Licht unabhängigen Bikertreff etabliert.


----------



## Montana (24. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Solange Martin nicht seinen Vorgarten aufräumt, ist Guido eh konkurrenzlos



Na ja - wenn das so ist sollte ich eigentlich auch viel schneller und technisch versierter wie Martin sein   

Ich glaube , ich werde eher schneller müder und komme nicht mal über kleine liegende Bäume  . Aber das wird ...     Wartet ab ... 

BTW : Ingo , du hast uns gefehlt , hättest ruhig mit nass und dreckig werden können anstatt gemütlich im Trockenen zu speisen . Martin fragt gestern ja mal kurz nach nem Grill   VG Guido


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einer 'kleinen' Trailpflegewanderung mit (schwerem) Gerät im kommenden Herbst und anschließendem leckerem HappaHappa im Juchhu-Häuschen (für Ingo wird der Kindertisch im Gartenhaus aufgestellt )?



Prima, ich bring auch mein Hausmammut zu Stämme rücken mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. August 2005)

@ Cheetah

Hallo Frank , noch eine Frage bitte -  leicht OFF Topic

Wie ist das nun möglich , wenn ich mein Deore Brems -"chen" gegen eine hydraulische Magura HS33 tauschen möchte.?  Ich habe ja diese Kombination  Shimano Deore M510 STI mit Shimano Deore M510 V-Bremsen

Was brauche nun neu ? Danke im Voraus VG Guido


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das nun möglich , wenn ich mein Deore Brems -"chen" gegen eine hydraulische Magura HS33 tauschen möchte.?  Ich habe ja diese Kombination  Shimano Deore M510 STI mit Shimano Deore M510 V-Bremsen


Hallo,
die *ST*-M 510 wird gegen die *SL*-M 510 getauscht, Kosten ~20 EUR.  Dann noch eine HS33 2005 für 130 bis 150 EUR.


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Danke Frank, das ist ne klare und gute Antwort.   VG Guido



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die *ST*-M 510 wird gegen die *SL*-M 510 getauscht, Kosten ~20 EUR.  Dann noch eine HS33 2005 für 130 bis 150 EUR.


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2005)

ps hast du geschaut ob die halterungen da sind?


----------



## Cheetah (25. August 2005)

Welche Halterungen?


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Der hängt mir langsam zum Hals raus , dieser Regen. Ich komme noch nicht mal von hier bis zum KF. Bin vor ner Stunde los und bin schon wieder zurück. Nicht zwei Mal total nass in einer Woche   

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Halterungen?




er hatt doch bis her nur V barkes und wenn mich nicht alles teucht gibts bei manschen Bikes noch das Porb das sie keine Befestigungs Möglichkeiten für Scheiben Bremsen bitten ps Guido haha


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Hi Alex, es ging mir um die HS33 - hydraulische Felgenbremse. Scheibe könnte ich aber auch befestigen . Ich brauche dann aber leider auch neue Felgen bzw. Laufräder. Das ist alles relativ teuer.   

Frage : Wie sieht es bei Dir mit einer TrailsErkundungstour am Samstagnachmittag aus ? Ich wollte mal zum Lüderich und da mal was gucken. Melde Dich mal flott. VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> er hatt doch bis her nur V barkes und wenn mich nicht alles teucht gibts bei manschen Bikes noch das Porb das sie keine Befestigungs Möglichkeiten für Scheiben Bremsen bitten ps Guido haha


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2005)

wenn du bei b.o.c anrufst und dennen sagst die sollen hinne machen  ^^ hmmm ja gerne samstags nachmittags wäre cool ich werd morgen nach der arbeite mal vorbei schauen und dennen was erzählen ich werd noch verrückt ohne bike  

achso felgen bremse omg ich halt mich einfach raus absofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du bei b.o.c anrufst und dennen sagst die sollen hinne machen  ^^ hmmm ja gerne samstags nachmittags wäre cool ich werd morgen nach der arbeite mal vorbei schauen und dennen was erzählen ich werd noch verrückt ohne bike
> 
> achso felgen bremse omg ich halt mich einfach raus absofort



Hoffen wir das es doch klappt. Samstag wäre für mich etwas besser wie Sonntag. VG Guido

*Noch was WICHTIGES :*

Weisst Du noch die Leute von KFL6 (wo so viele dabei waren) und KFL7 (Wart ihr da zu 4 ?  Wer hat dann die Fotos gemacht ?)

BTW: Anstatt hier zu tippen würde ich lieber biken


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2005)

ich fotos ^^ hmmm ja die kann ich dri geben die namen wieso?


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Das war so gemeint : Auf den Fotos sind ja vier Leute zu sehen. Frank, Lars, Michael und Du . Daher meine Frage wer die Fotos gemacht hat oder ob es Selbstauslöser war. VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fotos ^^ hmmm ja die kann ich dri geben die namen wieso?


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2005)

hö und ich aso die letzten ja das war der anonyme 5 mit fahrer  der ist auf den ersten beiden







der junge man ganz links


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hö und ich aso die letzten ja das war der anonyme 5 mit fahrer  der ist auf den ersten beiden
> 
> der junge man ganz links



Hey , der war doch auch am Regendienstag dabei . Das ist der Carsten - netter Kerl . sun909 hier im Forum. VG Guido


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Nächste KFL wird am *Mittwoch* 31.08.05  18:00 an gewohnter Stelle starten können. Bitte um Vormerkung bzw. um kurzen Kommentar.

@Alex . Ich muss zunächst mal auf Mittwoch 18:00 wechseln  . Solange es hell genug ist und der Termin vom Stamm -Team (cannibal hat es angeregt - Cheetah etc. bitte dazu äussern ) akzeptiert wird kann das zunächst wöchentlich bleiben. Wir sollten dann weiterhin aufs Wochenende - Samstag nachmittag oder Sonntag früh (relativ  ) ausweichen. 

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (25. August 2005)

Schade, ich arme Socke muss Mi, Do zur Eurobike.


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich arme Socke muss Mi, Do zur Eurobike.



Du Glücklicher , viel Spass  . Mir ging es um Mittwoch als prinzipiellen Termin VG Guido


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich arme Socke muss Mi, Do zur Eurobike.




Wir können auch noch Montag 29. 08. nehmen. Bitte kurz kommentieren.

*EDIT : *  Der Würfel ist gefallen : Es bleibt beim Mittwoch 31.08.


----------



## cannibal (26. August 2005)

@montana
Mittwoch ist grundsätzlich mein Liebligs-Termin, nur eben die nächsten drei Wochen nicht (wg. Urlaub). Ich kann auch Montags, nur eben die nächsten drei Wo........... An Wochenenden ist das etwas schwieriger, grundsätzlich JA, kommt aber immer auf die aktuelle Feinplanung an.


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2005)

@ montana morgen 12 uhr parkplatz brück?


----------



## Montana (26. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> @ montana morgen 12 uhr parkplatz brück?




Geht nicht .  Bike kaputt. Ich muss noch einen Schaltzug wechseln. Ich hoffe es klappt bis 15:00 Uhr. Müssen wir kurzfristig per mail / sms checken. VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2005)

kk schrieb mich an aber ps hab dein handy auch an 

ps was ist den an deinem bike put ?


----------



## Montana (26. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> kk schrieb mich an aber ps hab dein handy auch an



Hast Du schon mal einen Schaltzug gewechselt ? Ich glaube ich habe einen grossen Fehler gemacht. Ich bin mit dem total dreckigem Bike am Donnerstag eine kurze Runde gefahren und wollte schalten und auf einmal ging garnix mehr. Der Zug sieht aus wie aufgeplatzt. das ist doch nicht normal , oder ?
Ich habe heute abend dann den Schalthebel geöffnet  und den Zug schon mal rausgenommen . Morgen will ich dann möglichst flott einen neuen einsetzten. Ich hoffe das klappt alles. 

Hey . *Du kannst Mittwoch  *     

Super . Wie kommts ?

Vg Guido


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2005)

hab schule ja hab ich wenn du glück hast musst du die hüllen nichzt mit austauschen den manschmal kann es sein das die Leitungen auch dirket mit ausgewechselt werden müssen aber das schwieriegere ist danach die schaltung einzustellen... das könnte hapich werden


----------



## Montana (26. August 2005)

Es ist der vordere Zug . Das könnte etwas besser sein. 

Passt Dir denn auch 15 : 00 Uhr Parkplatz K- Brück?  - dann ohne Verzögerung in den Osten und dort neue trails suchen bzw. deine Neuen fahren. 




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hab schule ja hab ich wenn du glück hast musst du die hüllen nichzt mit austauschen den manschmal kann es sein das die Leitungen auch dirket mit ausgewechselt werden müssen aber das schwieriegere ist danach die schaltung einzustellen... das könnte hapich werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (26. August 2005)

ja k 15 uhr geht klar bis da hin hf gl 

*achso* 

ich gehör jetzte auch zu den camelback janern


----------



## Montana (26. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja k 15 uhr geht klar bis da hin hf gl
> 
> *achso*
> 
> ich gehör jetzte auch zu den camelback janern




Herzlichen Glückwunsch - immer gut reinigen oder nur Wasser nehmen sagt die Camelback Szene. Wenns heiss ist und man keine Flaschen am bike mag ist das optimal. 

Ist Dein bike wieder 1 A ?  Was war dran ?


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2005)

hintere Scheibe war "zerbeult" hört sich doof an aber sie hatt mir leider bewissen wie bissig sie sein kann ^^ 

naja Versicherung hatt alles gezahlt boc hatt gemient das währen 147 geworden  

Bis her hab ich gerade mal 25 in die Versicherung IOnvestiert das hatt sich gelohnt ps nein sie dürfen nicht mal jetzte mehr verlangen muhaaa komsiches dingen wie die da blos plus machen verseth ich nitt

*Update*

Da füll ich Wasser mit Eis tee rein nur wasser ist eklisch... pfui


----------



## Montana (27. August 2005)

Jetzt wird reapariert.   Computer aus   

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (27. August 2005)

Alles Top  Reparatur geglückt. Es war nicht der Zug , es war die Zug-Hülle in der Nähe des Lenkers. Ich habe direkt auch den Bremszug nach hinten erneuert , der war ja auch etwas marode. So bis 15:00 Uhr +10 Min. Bei uns ist irgendwo ein Grossfeuer    (sieht nach Keup aus)

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (27. August 2005)

können meinet wegen auch jetzte schon


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Top  Reparatur geglückt. Es war nicht der Zug , es war die Zug-Hülle in der Nähe des Lenkers. Ich habe direkt auch den Bremszug nach hinten erneuert , der war ja auch etwas marode. So bis 15:00 Uhr +10 Min. Bei uns ist irgendwo ein *Grossfeuer  * (sieht nach Keup aus)
> 
> VG Guido


 
Toll, dein Großfeuer. Wg. der K a c k e stand ich fast 'ne Stunde auf dem Heumarer Dreieck.  :kotz:  

Dafür habe ich jetzt meine Beläge.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (27. August 2005)

*Erkundungs Tour Tütberg Lüderich * 

so es war mal wieder so weit Montana und meine Person haben uns vollen Mutes aufs Bike gesetzt um für euch neue Schöne Trails zu finden Wir haben heute 30 km und knapp 600 hm zurück gelegt in knapp 5 Stunden  

So 2 sehr schöne "SchlüsselStellen" 












das wahrs auch schon der rest der Tour haben wir damit verbracht dem GEKO von Guido zu folgen der eigentlich eine schöne Tour beinhalten sollte naja ^^ 






Scheis Geko 

So ein Komisches dingen mittem im Wald die spinnen 





















Guido hatte seine Spass   











Nach dem uns der GEKO entgültig egal war haben wir uns durch gefragt bis in bekanntes Gebiet   






Meine Resonaz Goooler Abend


----------



## hama687 (27. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten viel Spass unterwegs . Totz meiner zeitweise noch verbesserungsfähigen uphill-Technik. (da fehlt GA und Kondition , ganz klar  ) und der Sattel war wohl dafür auch zu hoch.
> 
> 
> Guido



das war im Juni bis heute biste wieder abgestiegen  booor waren das Hügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. August 2005)

Ja , stimmt meine Entwickling stagniert leider bzw. es geht wieder rückwärts   

Im Ernst : nahezu 50% Steigung   auf matschigem Waldboden   kannste echt allein hochfahren. Wir suchten doch was für leichte Touren   

Hatte gestern etwas Druck rechtzeitig nach Hause zu kommen und was passiert in Merheim ca . 10 Min. nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten : Ein Platten hinten   Ich habe immer ein bischen nachgepumpt , denn zu Hause habense gewartet. Kam trotzdem erst so gegen 20:30 dort an. Da war dann auch endgültig klar das Altenberg am nächsten Tag gestrichen war (meine eigene freie Entscheidung  )

Noch was Gutes: Heute wieder grosse Flickaktion und passiert .... später mehr ... 



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das war im Juni bis heute biste wieder abgestiegen  booor waren das Hügel


----------



## hama687 (28. August 2005)

ich hätte ja schon gerne die gfeko auswertung bidde^^


----------



## Montana (28. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte ja schon gerne die gfeko auswertung bidde^^



Kommt heute abend , da Wahnsinns - GPS - Fehler - Korrektur - Arbeit

Übrigens klasse Signatur und gute Idee   

Jetzt gehts zunächst mal noch ein bischen raus. Bis nachher ... VG Guido


----------



## Montana (28. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Noch was Gutes: Heute wieder grosse Flickaktion und passiert .... später mehr ...



Weiter gehts : Ich hatte ja überlegt diese komischen S-Ventile rauszuwerfen und mir die Felge ein bischen aufzubohren. Im Forum gelesen , dass 8 mm Stahlbohrer gute Dienste leisten würde  . Wollte gerade loslegen da sah ich das in der Mavic Felge so ein Einsatz fürs Ventil war. Den habe ich rausgenommen und schon passt Autoventil.   Nix bohren   Sehr lobenswert . Jetzt bin ich den frickeligen Mist los. 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (28. August 2005)

nu will ich aber die auswertung  

ps ne : 1 für die autoventile  

ps² : haste lust dich morgen abend bei Handlampes Königswinter Tour anzuschliesen ich glaub ich werd mir das morgen gönnen nach dem ich da doch sehr einfach mit der bahn hin komme


----------



## Montana (28. August 2005)

Lüderich Erkundungstour - 28.08.2005 15:15 - 20:00

Teilnehmer :

Alex @ hama687

Guido @ Montana

Durch Grossfeuer später Start (sorry  ) - dann Alex neuen Camelback bewundert - auf schnellen Wegen ab in den Osten - dort schöne bekannte und *neue* trails gefahren - Was Alex mittlerweile alles so fährt - Wahnsinn  - über sehr viel Strasse ab zum Lüderich - dort wars sehr schön aber auch noch sehr entwicklungsfähig (suchen guten Local als Co-Guide) - weiter über wieder viel Strasse zunächst zur Hüpfeburg  - dort fast ne Bratwurst gegessen - leider kein Geld dabei gehabt und daher Vital-Riegel verspeist- später sind wir noch im Bach gelandet und haben einen richtig fiesen  uphil geschaft - Alex ist auch das noch gefahren   - ich erst nächtes Jahr   - dann zurück in bekanntes Gebiet - KF4ever - wir sind viel später als gedacht zu Hause angekommen - Klasse Aktion diese Erkundungstour.  


*Unsere Tour in 2D*





*
Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)*

barometrische Höhenmessung : ca. 590 hm GPS : Erfassungsfehler korrigiert






*KFL 9 Mittwoch , 31.08.2005 18:00 Uhr *  

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. August 2005)

Auswertung ist fertig  

Viel Spass morgen in Königswinter und viele Grüsse an Handlampe  (Uwe) und die Anderen - ich schone besser meine Kraft für Mittwoch  Apropos Mittwoch : Wo sind denn nur die KFL - Fans   - wir sind im Moment nur zu zweit   

VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> nu will ich aber die auswertung
> 
> ps ne : 1 für die autoventile
> 
> ps² : haste lust dich morgen abend bei Handlampes Königswinter Tour anzuschliesen ich glaub ich werd mir das morgen gönnen nach dem ich da doch sehr einfach mit der bahn hin komme


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Lüderich Erkundungstour - 28.08.2005 15:15 - 20:00
> 
> Teilnehmer :
> 
> ...


 
Na, das sieht ja richtig gut aus. 'Korrekte Daten' mit 'Quellenangabe'. 

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Danke , Martin , ist Dir aufgefallen , dass wir die Tour so ge-time-t haben, dass die höchste Erhebung genau in der Mitte ist  ?  
Also die Lüderich-trails würde ich ja gerne mal mit Dir zusammen fahren. Da sollte es doch noch ein paar mehr interessante Stellen geben. VG Guido
*
KFL 9 Mittwoch 31.08.2005 18:00*



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das sieht ja richtig gut aus. 'Korrekte Daten' mit 'Quellenangabe'.
> 
> Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## indian (30. August 2005)

Hallo Montana und Truppe, 

ab wann verlegt Ihr denn helligkeitsbedingt Eure Fahrtermine auf`s WoE? 
Ich meine nur so... zur Nutzung etwaiger Synergieeffekte...

Eure Aktivitäten verfolge ich regelmäßig. --> Nicht schlecht!

Würde mal sagen:

Bis bald
im Wald!

Grüße


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Hallo indian, vielen Dank für Deine netten Grüsse und Wünsche. Da meldet sich ja ein wirklich wohlbekannter Local   bei uns. Du hast ja schon eine ganze Menge höchst interessanter Touren angeboten und geguided.   

Schade das deine nächste Tour etwas kurzfristig bekannt wurde. Die geplante Länge und die hms wären schon sehr interessant für mich gewesen .  

Also wir werden recht bald zum Wochenend Termin wechseln und dann würden wir sehr gerne Synergieeffekte nutzen.   VG Guido 




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Montana und Truppe,
> 
> ab wann verlegt Ihr denn helligkeitsbedingt Eure Fahrtermine auf`s WoE?
> Ich meine nur so... zur Nutzung etwaiger Synergieeffekte...
> ...


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Hallo herzlich willkommen bei der morgigen Tour :

 hama687
 Schnegge
 hilljumper
 Älex24

Es dürfen übrigens noch mehr mitfahren - das wird ein gemütlicher Spätsommerabend - versprochen   

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn: *Detailmaps von der Lüderich Erkundungstour *

Die trails unterhalb des Tütbergs nördlich von Lehmbach , dort wo wir so lange rumgekurvt sind und Du die Schlüsselstellen gefahren bist. 





grösseres Bild 

Unsere Erstbefahrung des Lüderichs und der Beginn unserer Strassenrad-Karriere   





grösseres Bild 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (30. August 2005)

thx ---< das ist komisch thx sagt er mir text zu kurz naja jetzte nicht mehr


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

hast Du gesehen wo wir in den Norden hätten fahren müssen , stattdessen aber in Forsbach gelandet sind ?

Da war doch dieser Bach mit den hochstehenden Hölzstäben , genau wo wir wir die Unfall-Fotos   gemacht haben. Da hätten wir rechts vom Bach hochfahren  müssen.

VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> thx ---< das ist komisch thx sagt er mir text zu kurz naja jetzte nicht mehr


----------



## juchhu (30. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke , Martin , ist Dir aufgefallen , dass wir die Tour so ge-time-t haben, dass die höchste Erhebung genau in der Mitte ist ?


 
So ein Planungsfuchs, dieser Guido.  
Steckt der mich doch glatt in die Satteltasche. 

Geschickt, geschickt.  
Ingo war über die Streckenwahl der AHT am Sonntag nicht so glücklich. (Naja, ich fand auch nur die Landschaft schön, vor allendingen der verbotene Wirtschaftsweg.  )



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Lüderich-trails würde ich ja gerne mal mit Dir zusammen fahren. Da sollte es doch noch ein paar mehr interessante Stellen geben. VG Guido
> 
> *KFL 9 Mittwoch 31.08.2005 18:00*


 
Ja. das geht bzw. stimmt.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (30. August 2005)

hmm da währst du ja glat noch mim bike hochgefahren das währ ja langweilig


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2005)

Viel Spaß morgen, und nicht den Guide verlieren!


----------



## hama687 (30. August 2005)

Guido kann man nicht verlieren


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Hast Du gesehen dass ich der indian gemeldet hat , das wäre eine Supertruppe   die sich da bilden könnte - biste abundzu dabei ? VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Planungsfuchs, dieser Guido.
> Steckt der mich doch glatt in die Satteltasche.
> 
> Geschickt, geschickt.
> ...


----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

:





			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß morgen, und nicht den Guide verlieren!



   Mein Image steht   VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (30. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> :
> 
> Mein Image steht   VG Guido



das ist woll meine schuld


----------



## Montana (31. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist woll meine schuld



Nee , wer mit *Handlampe* fahren wollte ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Auch wenn er relativ früh anreist. Das kann passieren. Ist menschlich  

VG Guido


----------



## Hilljumper (31. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Geschickt, geschickt.
> Ingo war über die Streckenwahl der AHT am Sonntag nicht so glücklich.
> 
> VG Martin




Häää???


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Häää???


 
Jaja, hast ja Recht.  
Was so ein einzelnes fehlendes Smiley  für eine sinnverändernde Wirkung nach sich ziehen kann.  

Richtigstellung:

"Ingo fand die AHT voll klasse, landschaftlich und hinsichtlich der Streckenführung ein Genuss."  

Gut so?  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (31. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, hast ja Recht.
> Was so ein einzelnes fehlendes Smiley  für eine sinnverändernde Wirkung nach sich ziehen kann.
> 
> Richtigstellung:
> ...




Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Du mich zitierst, dann aber richtig  

So eine Gegendarstellung in der Tageszeitung kann ganz schön teuer werden


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Du mich zitierst, dann aber richtig
> 
> So eine Gegendarstellung in der Tageszeitung kann ganz schön teuer werden


 
Das war kein Zitat sondern meine Einschätzung leider mit fehlendem Smiley. 

Wg: Persönlichkeitsrecht / Gegendarstellung 

Die Erörterung dazu spare ich mir, sonst artet das hier in eine neue Höhenmeterdebatte aus.

Kurz und gut:

(Dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt)
"Wir, Ingo und Martin, fanden die AHT super."  

Anderes Thema:

Ihr Glückspilze werdet ja heute abend traumhaftes Wetter haben. 'Leider' habe ich mir heute nachmittag noch einen Beratungstermin zum Thema "Personalmanagement" gelegt. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt sein kann.

Also, viel Spass und beste Trails wünsche ich Euch.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (31. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erörterung dazu spare ich mir, sonst artet das hier in eine neue Höhenmeterdebatte aus.



Hey, drohen gilt nicht!!  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und gut:
> 
> (Dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt)
> "Wir, Ingo und Martin, fanden die AHT super."



kann ich so freigeben!  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt sein kann.



Bei mir ist auch noch ein kleines Fragezeichen dahinter


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, drohen gilt nicht!!


 
Vielleicht sollte ich sich zum nächsten Frühjahr ein Imagewechsel vollziehen:

Von netten Erklärbär zum bösen Wolf. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich so freigeben!


 
Puh, Glück gehabt, sah mich schon mein Sparschwein plündernd. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist auch noch ein kleines Fragezeichen dahinter


 
Interesse an einer Männergruppe? 

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich sich zum nächsten Frühjahr ein Imagewechsel vollziehen:
> 
> Von netten Erklärbär zum bösen Wolf.



Die Position ist leider schon vergeben!


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Position ist leider schon vergeben!


 
Ist denn der Eifelwolf per se ein böser Wolf? 

Ich hatte bisher nicht den Eindruck. 

Ich könnte ja auch zum Hardter Wolf mutieren, quasi das Gegenstück zum harten Hund. 

VG Martin

PS: Vielleicht schlabbere ich auch zukünftig besser nur noch Rotkäppchensekt und mach' 'ne Männergruppe auf. Thema "Höhen und Tiefen im Leben eines Mannes (sind) auch ohne GPS zu bewältigen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (31. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Anderes Thema:
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin , also ich würde mich schon freuen wenn Du es doch noch schaffts  . Wetter ist 1A und das Tempo wird sehr ruhig sein.



			
				hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist auch noch ein kleines Fragezeichen dahinter



@ Ingo  Auch Du wirst sehr stark erwartet .   

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (31. August 2005)

Martin , sollen wir heute noch zum Parkplatz Technologiepark kommen und Dich einsammeln.    Könnte dann so gegen 18:30 - 18:45 sein.  Grobe Schätzung  VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (31. August 2005)

Ohne Grose Worte 86 km und 1800 hm in 2 1/2 Stunden      

..die ersten zurück gebliebenen nach 5 min fahrt ^^


----------



## hama687 (31. August 2005)

gegen das Licht vllt doch besser?  
















hoch hoch ne doch abgestigen   











oh man das nimmt ja kein ende heute schon wieder hoch 































so am ende der Tour sah es so aus


----------



## hama687 (31. August 2005)

ps am wochenende werd ich mal ne page basteln ^^


----------



## Montana (31. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ps am wochenende werd ich mal ne page basteln ^^



Sehr gute Idee     

Ich bin bei der Auswertung - Folgt in Kürze


----------



## Montana (31. August 2005)

KFL 9 - 31.08.2005 18:00 -  _sehr romantische  - leicht melancholische Spätsommer-Abend - Tour_

Teilnehmer(in) :

Alex @ Älex24
Alex @ hama 687
Alexander @ Alexander22
Derk @ Derk
Ingo @ hilljumper
Jörg @ Schnegge

Guido @ Montana

Da waren ja doch wieder einige MTB- Interessierte an unserem Treffpunkt in Köln-Brück eingetroffen. Die Tour führt uns über die schönen breiten FABs und den ersten Singeltrail Richtung Tütberg, da grüsste uns nett ein biker und stellte sich als derk vor. Er war etwas verspätet am Treffpunkt erschienen und hat uns glücklicherweise noch gefunden.   Weiter ging über die Westtrails zu unserer neuen Spielwiese den Singletrails am Tütberg. Da wurde Einiges probiert , gefahren oder wahlweise auch mal ein Stückchen geschoben.    Es gab auch ne nette Schlüsselstelle für die Erfahreren. Leider wird es jetzt immer schnell dunkler , so dass wir relativ volles Rohr über FABs und trails Richtung Parkplatz zurückgejagt sind . Übrigens Jagd : Ingo und Derk waren so schnell   . Die musste ich doch glatt wieder einfangen   Ich weiss bis jetzt nicht wie ich das geschaftt habe.  

*Unsere Tour in 2D*







*Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)*

Barometrisch mit Geko301 : *465 hm * (Eichung am Monte Troodelöh  )
Grüsse an Martin  













Danke noch mal an alle die mitgefahren sind . Es war wie immer einfach geil  . Ich freue mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Mal. 

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (1. September 2005)

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu unserer Tour und Allgemein :

Ich finde die rege Teilnahme mittlerweile nur noch      

Gratulation an Jörg @ Schnegge für seine Atacken am Berg - da ist unser Racer #1

Älex24   Du hast unsere Frauenquote enorm gesteigert - starkes Tempo   schade das Du nicht langfristg mitbiken kannst   

@ Derk Wie schreibe  ich es  . Danke einfach für dein Wahnsinnskompliment   :

*Du siehts zwar jünger aus, gehst aber doch auch so langsam auf 40 zu* 

Alle anderen sind auch einfach nur nett   


VG Guido


----------



## Älex24__ (1. September 2005)

Hallo,

nochmal danke an Guide Guido, Co- Guide Alex und natürlich alle anderen:
Es war einen nette Tour und hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Sehr empfehlenswert!

Vg, Alex


----------



## Hilljumper (1. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Grose Worte 86 km und 1800 hm in 2 1/2 Stunden
> 
> ..die ersten zurück gebliebenen nach 5 min fahrt ^^



Wir waren nicht zurückgeblieben, wir wollten uns absetzen  Aber ihr Säcke habt ja andauernd auf uns gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (1. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke noch mal an alle die mitgefahren sind . Es war wie immer einfach geil  . Ich freue mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Mal.
> 
> VG Guido



Wir haben zu danken  Das hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und die Truppe war super nett. 

[email protected] Das wird ein tragischer Verlust, wenn Du demnächst in bayerischen Wäldern anstatt mit uns im Königsforst unterwegs bist. Aber trotzdem. Viel Spaß dabei und alles Gute!!  Du kannst natürlich immer gerne vorbei kommen, wenn Deinen Bremse mal wieder schleift


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> KFL 9 - 31.08.2005 18:00 - _sehr romantische - leicht melancholische Spätsommer-Abend - Tour_
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ihr KFL 9 TeilnehmerIn,

schade, dasss ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Sieht ja nach einer schönen Tour aus.

Danke für Deine Datenaufbereitung und für die wieder bestätigte Erkenntnis, dass MM-Höhenmeterauswertung mit SA=100 fast der barometrischen Erfassung entspricht (+/- 3%).   

Für Euren zukünftigen Rückweg entlang der südlichen Königforstgrenze habe ich eine kleine, aber feine Alternative. Statt über den Hauptweg in Richtung Rath unterzudonnern, gibt es parallel dazu einen technisch nicht schwierigen, leicht abfallenden Singletrail, auf dem ein schöner Flow aufkommt.

Ich poste hier mal den Pfad als ASCII-OVL-Datei.

Viel Spass damit.

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (1. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> @ Derk Wie schreibe  ich es  . Danke einfach für dein Wahnsinnskompliment   :
> 
> *Du siehts zwar jünger aus, gehst aber doch auch so langsam auf 40 zu*
> ...



Hallo Guido,

die Tour hat mir gestern sehr  gefallen, sowohl die Strecke als auch die Teilnehmer.

Was das "Kompliment" anbetrifft:  Du hattest  während des hellen Zeitanteils der Tour ja ständig den Helm aufgesetzt, welcher einen jünger  erscheinen zu lassen geeignet ist.....  

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Derk


----------



## Hilljumper (1. September 2005)

ok, was jetzt kommt wird hart für euch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Wetterprognose stimmt und ich werde nächste Woche meinen verdienten Jahresurlaub nehmen. Das heisst, ihr müsst nächste Woche ohne mich klar kommen





Ab Sonntag mache ich mit meiner Schönen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eine Radtour, von der wir hoffentlich am Mittwoch wohlbehalten zurückkehren werden  

Also, macht das Beste aus meiner Abwesenheit und benehmt euch anständig. ich will keine kindischen Zankereien nachlesen müssen  

@Derk: Danke noch mal für die Info


----------



## Derk (1. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> @Derk: Danke noch mal für die Info




Gern geschehen


----------



## Montana (1. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr KFL 9 TeilnehmerIn,
> 
> schade, dasss ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Sieht ja nach einer schönen Tour aus.


 Hallo Martin, das war es wirklich . Du hättest gerne mitkommen können.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Deine Datenaufbereitung und für die wieder bestätigte Erkenntnis, dass MM-Höhenmeterauswertung mit SA=100 fast der barometrischen Erfassung entspricht (+/- 3%).


Ich arbeite ja in der Forschung daher ist das doch eine Selbstverständlichkeit  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Für Euren zukünftigen Rückweg entlang der südlichen Königforstgrenze habe ich eine kleine, aber feine Alternative. Statt über den Hauptweg in Richtung Rath unterzudonnern, gibt es parallel dazu einen technisch nicht schwierigen, leicht abfallenden Singletrail, auf dem ein schöner Flow aufkommt.
> Ich poste hier mal den Pfad als ASCII-OVL-Datei.Viel Spass damit.
> VG Martin



Ich habe den ST bereits in den Geko überspielt. Danke sehr   VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin, das war es wirklich . Du hättest gerne mitkommen können.


 
Gewollt habe ich schon, nur gekonnt habe ich nicht dürfen sollen. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite ja in der Forschung daher ist das doch eine Selbstverständlichkeit


 
Präzision hat einen neuen Namen: Guido @Montana   



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den ST bereits in den Geko überspielt. Danke sehr  VG Guido


 
Ich nehme den kleine Trail immer mit, wenn ich aus der Wahner Heide komme und dann im Uhrzeigersinn nochmal durch die KF Richtung Moitzfeld fahre.

Falls er zu einfach ist, fahrt ihn in der Dämmerung / Dunkelheit. 

Ich habe ihn als Guide des letztjährigen ersten offiziellen Nightride erstmalig in eine Tour eingebaut. Mit Beleuchtung bei Nacht hat das Befahren echt Spass gemacht. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (1. September 2005)

Ich bin den trail heute schon gefahren.   Ich musste mich ein bischen bewegen und meine Tochter wollte mit    Hier also das Ergebnis . Der trail ist im Dunkeln bestimmt super. Heute war er leider stark von   (die machen immer klack, klack, klack .... ) frequentiert . Egal da muss man sich halt drauf einstellen und ....    VG Guido










SA=100%     barometrisch : 75 hm     





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme den kleine Trail immer mit, wenn ich aus der Wahner Heide komme und dann im Uhrzeigersinn nochmal durch die KF Richtung Moitzfeld fahre.
> 
> Falls er zu einfach ist, fahrt ihn in der Dämmerung / Dunkelheit.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (2. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin den trail heute schon gefahren.  Ich musste mich ein bischen bewegen und meine Tochter wollte mit  Hier also das Ergebnis . Der trail ist im Dunkeln bestimmt super. Heute war er leider stark von  (die machen immer klack, klack, klack .... ) frequentiert . Egal da muss man sich halt drauf einstellen und ....  VG Guido
> 
> ...
> 
> SA=100% barometrisch : 75 hm


 
Tut mit leid, dass zz. die "Klack, klack, klack,..."s den Trail entdeckt haben. 
Spätestens mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit gehört er uns wieder alleine. 

Danke für Deine Auswertung. Nimmt ja langsam empirische Maße an. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Was meinst Du warum ich mir gerade diesen Sport  ausgesucht habe.  Der KF ist doch bekannt als ein wahrer  Jungbrunnen ... spätestens am Wassertretbecken. Übrigens : wenn wir mal die Ü40 Altherren/Damen-Tour starten , dann sollten wir auch mal am Wassertretbecken eine längere Pause einlegen und uns stählen  Da ist dann bestimmt auch der Martin dabei, oder ? VG Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Was das "Kompliment" anbetrifft:  Du hattest  während des hellen Zeitanteils der Tour ja ständig den Helm aufgesetzt, welcher einen jünger  erscheinen zu lassen geeignet ist.....  Bis zum nächsten Mal
> 
> Derk


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Schade , Ingo , sehr schade. Das hätte mir aber eigentlich auch schon klar sein müssen.   Du bist doch bekannt dafür , dass Du die schönen Dinge    dem Schlechtwetterbiken vorziehst. Wehe es regnet am Mittwoch    

Ein schönen Urlaub wünsche ich euch Beiden   . VG Guido




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ok, was jetzt kommt wird hart für euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Hi Martin, den trail fahren wir ja bestimmt mal während Deiner Nightride. Dann ist auch keiner von den Herrschaften dort     unterwegs. Apropos klack, klack ... Irgendwann haben auch wir solche Dinger.    und alle sind wieder Freunde   VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mit leid, dass zz. die "Klack, klack, klack,..."s den Trail entdeckt haben.
> Spätestens mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit gehört er uns wieder alleine.
> 
> Danke für Deine Auswertung. Nimmt ja langsam empirische Maße an.
> ...


----------



## hama687 (2. September 2005)

bevor ich solche dinger habe sterb ich aber lieber....

ps apropo Nightride wie siehts aus "It was an Nightride KFL10" so der titel ins Lmb ?^^


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

War doch nur ein Scherz  Du hast noch mindestens 30 Jahre Zeit. Vielleicht sind die Dinger dann vollelektronisch durchgestylt und geben digitalisierte Naturgeräusche von sich   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> bevor ich solche dinger habe sterb ich aber lieber....
> 
> ps apropo Nightride wie siehts aus "It was an Nightride KFL10" so der titel ins Lmb ?^^




*KFL 10 Mittwoch 7.09.2005 17:30 - direkt in den Osten zu den geilen trails  ? ? ? * 

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Ganz vergessen : Die richtige Nightride-Tour hat ja der Martin vorgeschlagen und wird sie wohl dann auch guiden   

*KFL 10 Mittwoch 7.09.2005 17:30 - direkt in den Osten zu den geilen trails  ? ? ? * 

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Hallo Alex , Klaus  hat sich schon angemeldet. Schläfst Du etwa schon   ? VG Guido


----------



## Redking (2. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex , Klaus  hat sich schon angemeldet. Schläfst Du etwa schon   ? VG Guido



Ja, denn den nächsten Mittwoch habe ich frei!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. September 2005)

Welcome Klaus   



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, denn den nächsten Mittwoch habe ich frei!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## hama687 (3. September 2005)

hab was schönes für die rückfahrt


----------



## Montana (4. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hab was schönes für die rückfahrt



Was denn    Viel Spass beim Sonntagstrailerkunden.   VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (4. September 2005)

*KFL - XXL am Samstag den 10.9.05 ab 13 Uhr* 

Guids 

hama687 aka alex 
Guido aka Montana --< noch mit ?

Das Wird eine Tour die sich Rund um Den Königsforst und seine Umgebung Schlängeln wird wir werden so ca. 60-80 km fahren und an den 1000 Höhenmetern kratzen. Die Tour dauert ca 5 Stunden und wird insgesamt als Langsam aber denoch an manschen stellen als min. Mittel von der Strecken führung her sein...  ich werd keine Bilder rein stellen damit es bischen Spannend bleibt was ich jetzte wieder ausgehäckt habe fackt ist das es ( fast ) immer einen Chicken Way gibt  

Ich hoffe es bestäht interrese dann werd ich die Tour auf jeden fall anbieten

mfg hama687


----------



## Montana (4. September 2005)

Das wird dann ja eine leichte Einsteiger Tour für stark Fortgeschrittene   
_Fast_ immer einen Chickenway erinnert mich an HCM.   Wir müssen im Osten mal was ausbaggern   
Ich war heute nur so bischen im Westen rum und habe doch tatsächlich noch einen weiteren kleinen ST endeckt  

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *KFL - XXL am Samstag den 4.9.05 ab 13 Uhr*
> 
> Guids
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (4. September 2005)

biste dabei?^^


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *KFL - XXL am Samstag den 4.9.05 ab 13 Uhr*



Sorry, versteh ich nicht???   

Samstag 03.09.2005 oder am Sonntag den 04.09.2005 ??????

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, versteh ich nicht???
> 
> Samstag 03.09.2005 oder am Sonntag den 04.09.2005 ??????
> 
> ...



Oder vieleicht doch Samstag den 10.09.2005 oder Sonntag den 11.09.2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (4. September 2005)

samstag den 10 sry sry sry


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> samstag den 10 sry sry sry


Schade da fahren wir schon lange eine Tour!

Wann seit ihr am Ho Chi Minh ?? Vielleicht begegnen wir uns dann!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

Pssst. Das ist doch geheim


----------



## hama687 (4. September 2005)

ist bisher noch alles in planung ps huchi ist nicht dabei der kf hatt was besseres  muhaaaaa --< heute entdeckt


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ist bisher noch alles in planung ps huchi ist nicht dabei der kf hatt was besseres  muhaaaaa --< heute entdeckt


----------



## hama687 (4. September 2005)

das mit dem 10 war ein vorschlöagg wollt erst mal schauen obwer kann bzw ob es sinn macht 

huchimin oder wie auch immer werden wir nicht anfahren weil ich heute auf meiner entdeckungs reise was besseres gefunden habe zwar was kürzer aber nach dem von soclhen "pfäden" mehrere gibt gleich sich das alle malle wieder aus


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ist bisher noch alles in planung ps huchi ist nicht dabei der kf hatt was besseres  muhaaaaa --< heute entdeckt
















Dann fahren wir den am Mittwoch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (4. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> biste dabei?^^





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> samstag den 10 sry sry sry


Nein leider nicht denn ich habe Fahrdienst   zum  Handballspiel   

Sa 10.08.05 13:30 Uhr Kreisklasse SG mE2 : Longericher SC 2  Erstes Saisonspiel Gesamtschule Holweide

Es können gerne auch ein paar biker zum   kommen.  

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (5. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ist bisher noch alles in planung ps huchi ist nicht dabei der kf hatt was besseres  muhaaaaa --< heute entdeckt


Wo denn ?  
Wie denn ?
Was denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. September 2005)

Es sieht so aus , als wenn uns wohl demnächst ein MTB Grossereignis im KF erwartet. VG Guido   

P.S. Frage an den Fachmann : Darf man eigentlich grössere Waldflächen ausbaggern und sich ne schicke singeltrail Strecke a la HCM basteln ?  




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wo denn ?
> Wie denn ?
> Was denn ?


----------



## hama687 (5. September 2005)

wenn nicht gibts ärger beim forster hab mir ne abfahrt gebastelt  

Guido währst du denn am sonntag dabei  ohne dich will ich nicht mehr


----------



## Montana (5. September 2005)

Hi Alex , man soll den Sonntag doch nicht vor dem Mittwoch loben oder so ähnlich.   Am Mittwoch wird es ja bestimmt schon mal so ein bischen in die richtige Ecke gehen . Den Sonntag Termin muss ich hier mit meiner Bande noch abstimmen. Wenn es klappt , dann wäre mein Vorschlag besser _relativ_  _früh _ (ca. 10 Uhr) zu starten . Was meinst Du dazu ?  VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nicht gibts ärger beim forster hab mir ne abfahrt gebastelt
> 
> Guido währst du denn am sonntag dabei  ohne dich will ich nicht mehr


----------



## Montana (6. September 2005)

REDKING 
hama687 
Heio 
TheOriginal 
BastiBO 

Wieder 3 neue Namen   

Der Königsforst scheint ja nicht langweilig zu werden .  Ist er auch nicht .   Nachdem wir in ruhigem  Tempo über die bekannten schönen Forstautobahnen und Westrails in den Osten gelangt sind  wird uns Alex  bestimmt ein paar seiner netten    Singletrails zeigen. 

Ich freue mich auf morgen. VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (7. September 2005)

hmm weis nicht ob wir die schaffen


----------



## Derk (7. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm weis nicht ob wir die schaffen


Dann fahrt doch zuerst die Singltrails an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (7. September 2005)

*KFl 11 XXl findet am 11.9 statt um 10:30 ist treffen* 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1289

nach dem der wetter gott sonne schenken soll hab ich mich entschlossen die Tour anzubitten wer interrese hatt soll sich eintragen  

Das Tempo bleibt zwar Langsam aber durch ein paar kleine Veränderung in so einigen Trail berreichen stell ich die Tour von der Schwieriegkeit als Mittel rein ps  Leicht geht auch noch weil es meistens einen Chiken Waye gibt


----------



## Montana (7. September 2005)

Jetzt bin aber doch etwas verwundert     




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *KFl 11 XXl findet am 11.9 statt um 10:30 ist treffen*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1289
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2005)

Tach zusammen, 

hab' mich noch schnell angemeldet.

So kann ich das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden.

Frank @Cheetah erhält seinen FAT ALBERT Mantel zurück (vielen Dank fürs Testen   ), und ich drehe eine kleine Runde mit Euch. Werde Euch aber verlassen  , sobald wir den östlichen Königsforst erreicht haben, da wir noch Besuch bekommen.  

VG Martin

PS: Bin zz. wieder zuhause. Dank an den Guide und die MitfahrerIn für die angenehme  wenn auch kurze  'Reise'-Begleitung.


----------



## Ommer (7. September 2005)

[font="Comic Sans MS", Arial, sans-serif] 
      es schienen so golden die sterne,
      am fenster ich einsam stand
      und hörte aus weiter ferne
      die biker im stillen land.
      das herz mir im leibe entbrennte,
      da hab ich mir heimlich gedacht:
      ach, wer da mitbiken könnte
      in der prächtigen sommernacht!

 Joseph von Eichendorff

 Gruß Ommer 
[/font]


----------



## Montana (7. September 2005)

Hallo Martin , es war nett wieder etwas mit Dir zu plaudern .  
Gerne wieder . Nun stehen noch die Night-Ride Wahner Heide und Dein heutiger Vorschlag auf dem Plan.   
VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hab' mich noch schnell angemeldet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. September 2005)

Lieber Ommer , danke sehr und Bravo  

VG Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> [font="Comic Sans MS", Arial, sans-serif]
> es schienen so golden die sterne,
> am fenster ich einsam stand
> und hörte aus weiter ferne
> ...


----------



## hama687 (7. September 2005)

http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-schuesru/kfl.wmv

wollt ich mal loss werden  schöne Tour


----------



## Montana (7. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-schuesru/kfl.wmv



Sehr nett   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wollt ich mal loss werden  schöne Tour



Ja es war schön wie immer. Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind .  VG Guido


----------



## Montana (8. September 2005)

KFL 10 - 07.09.2005 17:30 - Dem Sommer so ganz langsam Tschüss  sag Tour

Teilnehmer(in) :

Alex @ hama 687
Derk @ Derk
Frank @ Cheetah
Jörg @ Schnegge ( trafen wir am Tütberg)
Marco - der ohne Nick und Helm
Martin @ juchhu
Renate @ Harnas
Sebastian @ TheOriginal
Wolfgang @ wogru

Guido @ Montana

Bereits bekannte MTB`ler , einige neue Gesichter und zwei Überraschungsgäste fanden sich am Parkplatz des Wildgeheges in Köln-Brück zur KFL 10 ein. Es ging über eine leicht modifizierte Strecke in unser Lieblings MTB Gebiet im Königsforst. Die West trails müssen einfach dabei sein und auch die knifflige Abfahrt an der A4 nahe Untereschbach. Dort verabschiedete sich Martin und etwas später trafen wir nun auch Jörg . Im Singel-Trailgebiet gegenüber dem Lüderich zeigte uns dann Alex seine neu entdeckten wirklich erstklassigen  Pfade. Konditionell zeigen sich diesmal ausnahmslos alle in erstklassiger Verfassung. Gewohnt flott gings dann zurück an den Ausgangspunkt. Es war gerade noch hell . Der Sommer geht   


Unsere Tour in 2D







Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)





Barometrisch mit Geko301 : 411 hm (Eichung am Parkplatz in K-Brück  )
Höhenmessungen mit HAC (Ciclosport) zeigten ca. 370 hm     
Da haben wir noch Klärungsbedarf.  

Danke noch mal an alle die mitgefahren sind . Es war wie immer sehr nett . Ich freue mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Mal. 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (8. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Guido @ Montana
> 
> Alex seine neu entdeckten wirklich erstklassigen  Pfade.



hö echt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (8. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
schöne nette leichte Tour um nach der Arbeit etwas zu fahren.  
Leider streikt die Technik etwas mit einsetzender Dämmerung, die scharfen Typen kommen etwas unscharf rüber   Ich verzichte hier darauf alle Fotos direkt einzufügen, der Link zu der Galerie sollte reichen. Falls doch jemand die Highlights hier direkt zeigen will kann er sich ruhig in meiner Galerie bedienen
2005-09-06 Königsforst/Tütberg


			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Barometrisch mit Geko301 : 411 hm (Eichung am Parkplatz in K-Brück  )
> Höhenmessungen mit HAC (Ciclosport) zeigten ca. 370 hm
> Da haben wir noch Klärungsbedarf.


Also mit meinem HAC stimmen die Höhenmeter in etwa mit dem Gecko überein


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Höhenmessungen mit HAC (Ciclosport) zeigten ca. 370 hm
> Da haben wir noch Klärungsbedarf.
> ...


Der HAC zählt Höhenmeter immer in 5-Meter-Schritten. Dies kann man auch beobachten, wenn man während der Fahrt durch's Menü scrollt. Das heißt, die ganzen "kleinen" Höhenmeter, also Steigungen, an denen es nach 1, 2, 3 oder 4 Höhenmetern wieder bergab geht, die "vergisst" er schon gerne mal und fängt von vorne an.
So (oder ähnlich  ) ist es mir von Ciclosport erklärt worden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (8. September 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Der HAC zählt Höhenmeter immer in 5-Meter-Schritten. Dies kann man auch beobachten, wenn man während der Fahrt durch's Menü scrollt. Das heißt, die ganzen "kleinen" Höhenmeter, also Steigungen, an denen es nach 1, 2, 3 oder 4 Höhenmetern wieder bergab geht, die "vergisst" er schon gerne mal und fängt von vorne an.
> So (oder ähnlich  ) ist es mir von Ciclosport erklärt worden.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


KLUGSCHEI$$ER


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Barometrisch mit Geko301 : 411 hm (Eichung am Parkplatz in K-Brück )
> Höhenmessungen mit HAC (Ciclosport) zeigten ca. 370 hm
> ...


 
Danke Guido für die Daten. 

wg. Klärungsbedarf:

Das liegt an der interne Hysterese'schleife' der Ciclo-Geräte. Guckst bzw. liest Du hier:

http://www.ciclosport.de/ger/html/faq/start.htm#21

Für Abweichungen in der Angabe von Steig- und Gefällstrecken guckst bzw. liest Du hier:

http://www.ciclosport.de/ger/html/faq/start.htm#1

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. September 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> KLUGSCHEI$$ER


Was zu beweisen war ...


----------



## wogru (8. September 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Was zu beweisen war ...


Bei meinem HAC stimmten die Höhenmeter ja fast, bleibt die Frage ob der andere defekt war oder ob ich irgendwo 40 Hm mehr gemacht habe


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinem HAC stimmten die Höhenmeter ja fast, bleibt die Frage ob der andere defekt war oder ob ich irgendwo 40 Hm mehr gemacht habe


 
Das kommt vom häufigen Windschattenfahren.  
Im Windschatten ist eine 'Luftunterdruckzone',
die vom HAC zu einer vermeindlich größeren Höhe ausgewertet wird.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. September 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang , schön dass es Dir gefallen hat. Es war auch nett von Dir uns bei dieser kleinen Tour zu begleiten. Danke sehr auch für Dein fleissiges Fotografieren.   Bis zum nächsten Mal VG Guido



			
				wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> schöne nette leichte Tour um nach der Arbeit etwas zu fahren.
> Leider streikt die Technik etwas mit einsetzender Dämmerung, die scharfen Typen kommen etwas unscharf rüber   Ich verzichte hier darauf alle Fotos direkt einzufügen, der Link zu der Galerie sollte reichen. Falls doch jemand die Highlights hier direkt zeigen will kann er sich ruhig in meiner Galerie bedienen
> 2005-09-06 Königsforst/Tütberg
> ...


----------



## Montana (8. September 2005)

Hallo Martin , genau die Hysterese'schleife' die ist es schuld   
Unangenehme Sache   das VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Guido für die Daten.
> 
> wg. Klärungsbedarf:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. September 2005)

Das sieht doch so aus wie : 

Alex und Guido zeigen den Forstarbeitern den Weg zur Baustelle des neuen ultralangen flowigen SingleTrails   

Danke , Wolfgang , für den Beweis


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin , genau die Hysterese'schleife' die ist es schuld
> Unangenehme Sache  das VG Guido


 
OT:

Interessant wäre es, wenn ein GPS-Track in der TOP10 importiert werden könnte (_jaja, ich weiß, das geht!_) und die hinterlegten Höhenwerte (10m Raster mit Fehlerdelta <50cm pro Höhenmesswert) entlang des Tracks könnten als Excel- oder TXT-Datei exportiert werden (_geht leider nicht_).

Mal abgelesen von den Positionierungsfehlern der einzelnen GPS-Trackpunkte (_könnten ja per Hand auf die gewünschte Position korrigiert werden_) wäre dies die derzeit genauste Höhenmeterauswertung (_mit einer kleinen Excel-Tool/-Funktion_), die NormalKonsumenten 'bezahlbar' realisieren könnten.

Leider sind die Höhendaten der TOP10 nicht exportierbar. 
Wäre doch mal interessant, diesen modifizierten GPS-Track in MagicMaps einzuladen und die Höhenmeterauswertung mit SA-Variationen zu vergleichen.

Kennt einer von den TOP10-Profis einen Trick, die Höhendaten entlang eines GPS-Tracks zu exportieren? Mein ewiger Dank sei Euch gewiss. 

VG Martin

PS: Im www.naviboard.de hat einer bei einer RR-Tour in Bayern über 135 km mit TOP50 rund 1.700 hm ermittelt. Nach seiner Erfahrung (barometrische Höhenerfassung?) sind es nur 500-600 hm.  

Das bestätigt die Info aus dem Lverma NRW, dass der Höhenmeterauswertungsfehler bei TOP10/50 um so größer wird, je höher die durchschnittliche Höhe der auszuwertenden Tour ist.

PPS: Für MagicMaps-Insider:

Wenn bei MagicMaps die Höhenwert entlang eines GPS-Tracks exportiert werden (sowohl bei .xls- als auch bei .txt-Format), dann werden nicht nur die tatsächlichen GPS-Trackpunkt mit ihrem in MagicMaps hinterlegtem Höhenwert exportiert, sondern alle exakt vorhandenen Höhenwerte entlang des Tracks, d.h. die Anzahl der exportierten Höhenmesswerte entlang des GPS-Track ist in der Regel ein Mehrfaches der tatsächlichen Anzahl der aufgezeichneten Trackpunkt des GPS-Tracks. Es handelt sich bei dem Höhenmodell von MagicMaps um ein von den Höhendaten der Lvermä unabhängiges Modell. Das System hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschlossen, scheint aber eine variable Rasterbreite von 20-30 m zu haben. Leider liegen mir keine Infos über das Fehlerdelta pro Höhenmesspunkt vor.


----------



## Montana (8. September 2005)

Martin , das hier kennst Du doch bestimmt .  
Was hältst Du denn davon ? Das geht doch schon in die Höhenmodell Berechnungs Richtung  
ist auch aus dem Naviboard

http://www.websamba.com/bikergallerys 

Was denkst Du über einen kleinen intimen   GPS User Austausch an einem der bald folgenden verregneten
Herbstwochenendtagen ?  

Vg Guido





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> OT:
> 
> Interessant wäre es, wenn ein GPS-Track in der TOP10 importiert werden könnte (_jaja, ich weiß, das geht!_) und die hinterlegten Höhenwerte (10m Raster mit Fehlerdelta <50cm pro Höhenmesswert) entlang des Tracks könnten als Excel- oder TXT-Datei exportiert werden (_geht leider nicht_).
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

*Ultimativer Tipp* , am Wochenende sind wir hier    

RWE Bike Night

Vulkan Bike Trailer Video 

_Komisch dass man im Forum (auch im Eifel-Teil) so wenig darüber gelesen hat _ 

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Martin , das hier kennst Du doch bestimmt .
> Was hältst Du denn davon ? Das geht doch schon in die Höhenmodell Berechnungs Richtung
> ist auch aus dem Naviboard
> 
> http://www.websamba.com/bikergallerys


 
Anmerkung dazu:

Das .TXT-Format ist nicht kompatibel zum ASCII-TXT-Format von MagicMaps.

Schönes Programm, aber ohne vorherige Konvertierung ist es für MagicMaps-User nicht nutzbar.



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkst Du über einen kleinen intimen  GPS User Austausch an einem der bald folgenden verregneten
> Herbstwochenendtagen ?
> 
> Vg Guido


 
Schade, dass wir keinen Inhouse-Kamin haben.  
Platz ist schon ausreichend vorhanden. 

Ihr wollt mich nur dazu animieren, einen weiteren GPS-WORKSHOP abzuhalten.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (9. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Ultimativer Tipp* , am Wochenende sind wir hier
> 
> RWE Bike Night
> 
> ...



Mist, da war ich wohl eine Woche zu früh in Daun   Aber die Gegend da lohnt sich auf jeden Fall  , Aber mit unserer Gazelle sind wir doch lieber auf befestigten Wegen gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (9. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung dazu:
> 
> Das Ihr wollt mich nur dazu animieren, einen weiteren GPS-WORKSHOP abzuhalten.
> 
> VG Martin




JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


 
OT:

Bis es soweit ist, hier was zum Lesen, damit Euch GPS-Freaks es nicht langweilig wird:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2140471&postcount=118

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

Morgen gibt es dort das CC-Rennen von 20:00 - 22:00 Uhr - durch die Innenstadt -  durchs Parkhaus   und über Treppen   wirds gehen.   Dazu jede Menge Rummel   Langfristig interessiert mich der trailpark  dort .
Geile   Gegend . VG Guido



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, da war ich wohl eine Woche zu früh in Daun   Aber die Gegend da lohnt sich auf jeden Fall  , Aber mit unserer Gazelle sind wir doch lieber auf befestigten Wegen gefahren


----------



## Hilljumper (9. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen gibt es dort das CC-Rennen von 20:00 - 22:00 Uhr - durch die Innenstadt -  durchs Parkhaus   und über Treppen   wirds gehen.   Dazu jede Menge Rummel   Langfristig interessiert mich der trailpark  dort .
> Geile   Gegend . VG Guido



Ich denke, wir sollten mal eine gemeinsame Tour dort angehen. DERK hat bestimmt auch Lust, oder?

Martin, was ist mit dir?


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wir sollten mal eine gemeinsame Tour dort angehen. DERK hat bestimmt auch Lust, oder?
> 
> Martin, was ist mit dir?


 
So, ich bin bin jetzt offiziell und inoffiziell für dieses WE aus dem Rennen. 

Habe den Samstagseinkauf aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen , und gegen morgenmittag läuft mein Schwager mit Frau auf. Sonntagnachmitttag kann ich dann das Entertainmentprogramm auf null fahren. 

Sorry, Ingo @Hilljumper, aber da müsst Ihr Euch morgen alleine durch die Schlüsselstellen kämpfen. 

VG Martin

PS: Neue Laufräder wurde gerade genehmigt.


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

Sehr gerne . Ich werde mich morgen mal über das Fortschreiten der trailpark Idee informieren. GPS tracks soll ja dann im Netz geben .   VG Guido



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wir sollten mal eine gemeinsame Tour dort angehen. DERK hat bestimmt auch Lust, oder?
> 
> Martin, was ist mit dir?


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

Hi Martin , eine Tour zum Vulkaneifel trailpark wird es erst demnächst mal geben. Bis dann können wir alle  schon mal Freistellungen beantragen. Die Gegend dort wird uns dafür sehr belohnen.  

Was wird es denn an neuen LR´s geben. Ultra HiTec oder ? VG Guido 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich bin bin jetzt offiziell und inoffiziell für dieses WE aus dem Rennen.
> 
> Habe den Samstagseinkauf aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen , und gegen morgenmittag läuft mein Schwager mit Frau auf. Sonntagnachmitttag kann ich dann das Entertainmentprogramm auf null fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin , eine Tour zum Vulkaneifel trailpark wird es erst demnächst mal geben. Bis dann können wir alle  schon mal Freistellungen beantragen. Die Gegend dort wird uns dafür sehr belohnen.
> 
> Was wird es denn an neuen LR´s geben. Ultra HiTec oder ? VG Guido


 
Ultra HiTec lohnt sich nicht bei dem fetten Bären. 

Laufradsatz mit

XT-Naben Disc 6Loch schwarz
DT Comp 2.0/1.8 schwarz mit DT Prolock Messingnippel schwarz
Sun SingleTrack schwarz

Diesmal in Enduro-/Freeride-Ausführung, da ich schon Vorderrad mit Deore-Nabe und Mavic 223 Disk geschrottet habe. Das Hinterrad nebst Freilauf und Nabe sieht auch nicht mehr frisch aus.

Wenn die Preise durch die Neuankündigungen der Eurobike noch etwas gefallen sind, gibts vorne eine MX PRO ETA 120mm und hinten RS Ario LO 190mm nebst 203mm Scheiben für vorne und hinten. Dann noch einen Ritchey WCS Rizer Lenker mit dazugehörigem Vorbau und Steuersatz sowie Ergon Griffen,
und meine liebe Seele hat Ruh'. 

Vorne habe ich dann 120 mm, die ich im Uphill durch ETA auf ca. 40 mm Restfederweg absenken kann, und hinten stehen mir dann 130 mm mit Lockout im Uphill zur Verfügung. Das Ganze mit fetten Scheiben, und ab geht die Post.  

Hoffentlich habe ich den Umbau geschafft vor unserer gemeinsamen Trailparkbesuch. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

Na denn kann ja bald nichts mehr schiefgehen. Das liest sich schon sehr nach einer grossen Wunscherfüllung  Die einzigen Parts zu denen ich einen kompetenten Kommentar abgeben kann sind die Ergon Griffe . Die sind wirklich sehr enpfehlenswert, Ich habe seitdem ich diese Griffe habe nie wieder auch nur kleinste Handgelenk-  Unterarm -Beschwerden gespürt.   Ein riesiger Unterschied _für mich _ zu vorher . Ob es dem geübten   biker soviel bringt weiss ich natürlcih nicht. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das alleine dadurch , dass ich durch die Geometrie der Griffe meine Handgelenksposition in einer orthopädischen Optimalposition fixiere potentielle Probleme verhindere . Die Dinger sehen anfangs  irgendwie  komisch aus aber sie sind es wert ans bike geschraubt zu werden.   VG Guido 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ultra HiTec lohnt sich nicht bei dem fetten Bären.
> 
> Laufradsatz mit
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (9. September 2005)

naja wenn wir beim thema biuke aufrüsten sind werd mir die neue Sigama MirageX gönnen und dazu 2 zusatz Lead Lampen ( Blade ) der Nacht Ride kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> naja wenn wir beim thema biuke aufrüsten sind werd mir die neue Sigama MirageX gönnen und dazu 2 zusatz Lead Lampen ( Blade ) der Nacht Ride kann kommen



Hi ,   das liest sich gut   Jetzt können wir bald "deine" trails im Osten im Dunklen fahren. Sach mal Bescheid was Du für Sachen wo holen möchtest. Ich suche auch noch was   VG Guido 

*KFL 11 14.09.2005 17:30 die Tour findet auch bei * _leichtem_ *Regen statt  *  
Alex  wir brauchen Dich unbedingt für die Osttrails


----------



## hama687 (9. September 2005)

für mittwoch o_IO

SONNE  	 	
Sonnenscheindauer 		4 h 30 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		         07:05  
Sonnenuntergang 		19:47  

NIEDERSCHLAG 		
Menge 		                     0 - 2 l/qm  
Risiko 		                       29 %  
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		    53 % 

ich werd Kompeltt auf Sigma Setzen bis her bin ich zwar Cateye only aber die MirageX hört sich nett an 
und dazu wird es 2 mal die Sigma Blade Lead Lampen dazu geben als "Zusatz" lol ^^


*für Montana* 

hast du kein Icq oder sonstige Cheat Programme ?


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

Also können wir mit ein bischen Licht schon noch was fahren , wie   
Sonst müssen wir  mit Flutlichtanlagen arbeiten   

BTW : Du kommst doch demnächst auch  mit wenns mal in die Eifel gehen sollte. Ich würde mich freuen.   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> für mittwoch o_IO
> 
> SONNE
> Sonnenscheindauer 		4 h 30 min
> ...


----------



## hama687 (9. September 2005)

nur wenn wir da strasen mit einer breite von 2,5 m max und getert bestreiten


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wenn wir da strasen mit einer breite von 2,5 m max und getert bestreiten



Ausschliesslich    Genaues 

BTW : ICQ etc. leider nicht , PM , email und einfach auf gut Glück vorbei kommen


----------



## hama687 (9. September 2005)

da fährste mit? ps will auch^^


----------



## Montana (9. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> da fährste mit? ps will auch^^



Nein     , nur gucken mit Moritz . Nächstes Jahr   ?
Wer weiss ,  wer weiss ....

Ich werde umfangreichst berichten .


----------



## Montana (11. September 2005)

Wir sind  zurück aus der Vulkaneifel   und haben viel gesehen und gehört   

Die bike night und das CC - Rennen waren sehr unterhaltsam vor überschaubarem geneigtem Publikum. Daun ist halt eine nette Kreisstadt . Die Stecke war sehr interessant gestaltet. Einerseits bietet der Ort schon alleine durch seine geografische Lage naturgemäss ein paar fiese uphills . Dazu gesellten sich als Hindernisse bzw. Atraktionen das Parkhaus , ein paar Treppen (Mit darübergelegter Bohle als Alternative) und ganz besonders fies eine tagsüber im Normal Autoverkehr  betimmt äusserst nervende  Baustelle. Zu dieser gelangte man über eine sehr schnelle nahezu unbeleuchtete Asphaltabfahrt und die folgende scharfe Kurve bestand aus grobem Schotter  . Hier haute es auch manchen hin  Das Ganze war aber gut mit Strohballen geschützt.

Es sind insgesamt 3 Gruppen mit insgesamt so 50 Teinehmer (natürlich ausbaufähig) an den 1,7 km langen Rundkurs gegangen. Alterstruktur wie z.B. bei unserer KFL ca. 14 - > 40 Jahre  

Überall im Ort gabs laute Beschallung von Dorfdisco Style über Cover Live Band bis zu recht gut aufgelegten beats   von den Betreibern eines Fitnessstudios  

Die Moderation der Veranstaltung war sehr gut gemacht und die Versorgung mit Speisen und Getränken zu zivilen Preisen war erstklassig   

Ein paar bike Firmen waren  da Cannondale   und auch Endorfin   Das VP4  hätte ich gerne direkt mitgenommen   Da waren u.a. auch die Beleuchter Busch+Müller . Sehr interessantes Licht dort und klasse LED Kugelschreiber    Danke noch mal. 

Ich konnte im Laufe des Abends noch ein kurzes Gepräch mit einem der Veranstalter des vulkanbike extrem u.a. auch zum geplanten trailpark führen. Er war mit der Resonanz des Marathons sehr zufrieden , äusserte sich aber noch etwas zurückhaltend zum Thema trailpark. Einige Strecken sind fertig aber insgesamt fehlt noch Vieles wegen der nun noch anstehenden Genehmigungsphase.   Hoffen wir das Beste und warten wir mal geduldig ab  

weiter gehts  .... gleich   




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nein     , nur gucken mit Moritz . Nächstes Jahr   ?
> Wer weiss ,  wer weiss ....
> 
> Ich werde umfangreichst berichten .


----------



## Montana (11. September 2005)

2. Teil

Dann sind wir zurück ins Hotel , wo wir am nächsten Morgen im Frühstücksraum einige Marthonteilnehmer sprechen konnten. Die Laune ging so   , trotz Rotwildtrikots und dazugehörigen Räder  Es regnete mittlerweile Eifelgemäss  Das heisst es hatte zu schütten begonnen. Aber die harten Hunde und Hündinnen lechzen ja wohl nach sowas    Die anwesenden Holländer waren da noch ein Stückchen  weiter motiviert   " ... diese Regen , das ist nix das ist doch garnix ... "

Apropos begleitende bikerinnen . Ich frage mich warum die Damen der stolzen harten Kerle ausnahmslos das etwas schlechte Material fahren   _(dürfen_  )

Wir sind dann noch zum Start zur 3. der *Geschichtsetappe* gefahren und haben die zighundert Starter kräftig angefeuert. Es hatte tatsächlich auch pünktlich aufgehört zu regnen. Die ersten 50 haben dann auch kräftig Gas gegeben . Danach im Feld hätte jeder von uns mitfahren können    oder doch nicht    . Der Ausflug zum vulkanbike hat sich jedenfalls überausgelohnt     

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. September 2005)

Ich musste doch mal stöbern und ... 

Wie was ... mein nächster (von Colonia  aus gesehen ) ENDORFIN Händler sitzt in den Niederlanden  

Selbstbewusste Marke.   

Und nun ?   

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Hallo Guido.

würdest Du mal einen Ausflug zum "Lieser-Trail" ausschreiben  - die Lieser verbindet Daun mit Wittlich -  wäre ich sicherlich dabei.  Übrigens könnten auch Hollandradfahrende Familienmitglieder durchaus mitkommen, die den Maare-Mosel-Radweg  runterfahren würden, während die Geländefahrer sich im Tal der Lieser auf dem dortigen Wanderpfandin der entgegengesetzten Richtung hochkämpfen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hilljumper (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido.
> 
> würdest Du mal einen Ausflug zum "Lieser-Trail" ausschreiben  - die Lieser verbindet Daun mit Wittlich -  wäre ich sicherlich dabei.  Übrigens könnten auch Hollandradfahrende Familienmitglieder durchaus mitkommen, die den Maare-Mosel-Radweg  runterfahren würden, während die Geländefahrer sich im Tal der Lieser auf dem dortigen Wanderpfandin der entgegengesetzten Richtung hochkämpfen.
> 
> ...



Der link zum thema  
Lieser-Pfad 

Ich bin dabei 

Terminvorschlag: Erstes Oktober-WE, davor wird es schwierig bei mir. 

Von Daun zurück zum Auto ggf mit dem Radelbus Radel-Bus


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

Hallo Guido,









Da die Kompatibilität meiner alten Fahrradlampe (Cateye HL-1600 G) nicht, mit den anderen Durchmessern (Sattelstütze&Lenker) am neuen Rad gegeben ist!



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Der link zum thema
> Lieser-Pfad
> 
> Ich bin dabei
> ...


 
"Nehmt mich mit, Kapitän auf die Reise ..."  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Guido,

in der Dunkelheit zurück zum Parkplatz über 'meinen' "klack, klack, klack"-Trail?  

Bis Mittwoch, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido.
> 
> würdest Du mal einen Ausflug zum "Lieser-Trail" ausschreiben  - die Lieser verbindet Daun mit Wittlich -  wäre ich sicherlich dabei.
> 
> ...



Hallo, an alle die den Lieser Pfad gerne fahren möchten!
Ich bin ihn dieses Jahr am 26.06.05 gefahren und es macht reichlich Spaß!  

Einige Impressionen gibt es in dieser Galerie! 

Von Pic02337 bis Pic02425.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> in der Dunkelheit zurück zum Parkplatz über 'meinen' "klack, klack, klack"-Trail?
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,
das hört sich ja richtig gut an!   
So macht der dann erst richtig Spaß!  
Komisch das mein Rad aber nicht klack klack macht!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, an alle die den Lieser Pfad gerne fahren möchten!
> Ich bin ihn dieses Jahr am 26.06.05 gefahren und es macht reichlich Spaß!
> 
> Einige Impressionen gibt es in dieser Galerie!
> ...


 
Tach Klaus,

hat eine/-r von Deinen Mitstreitern/-innen die Tour auf GPS aufgezeichnet?

Wenn ja, kannst DU die Daten besorgen?

Danke vorab. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> das hört sich ja richtig gut an!
> So macht der dann erst richtig Spaß!


 
Es ist ein leichter Singletrail mit leichtem Gefälle, aber im Scheinwerferlicht kommt ein schöner Flow auf. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch das mein Rad aber nicht klack klack macht!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Besorg' Dir noch ein Paar Nordic-Walking-Stöcke, und Du kannst für uns der "Klack, klack, klack"-Geräuschemacher sein. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (12. September 2005)

ihr solltet Licht mit nähmen JA!


----------



## Hilljumper (12. September 2005)

hab kein licht


----------



## entreris (12. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Köln-Porz und nenne den king forrest auch meine heimat-fahr-gebiet. Da es alleine aber auf die Dauer langweilig und einsam wird, würde ich mich gerne mal mit ein paar Leute dort treffen, um gemeinsam ein paar Kilometer zu biken.

Ich kann je nach dem entweder unter der Woche gegen abens oder am Wochenende.

Könnt euch ja mal melden.

Gruß, Jan


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> hab kein licht


 
Fährst halt hinter mir!  

VG Martin

PS: Spätestens gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir aber auf dem 'direkten' Rückweg sein, weil sonst brauchen tatsächlich alle Licht.


----------



## Derk (12. September 2005)

Ich werde am Mittwoch wohl nicht kommen können  :

Seit meinem  sonntäglichen Ausflug in die Wahner Heide sitz mir eine Hexe im Kreuz.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am Mittwoch wohl nicht kommen können  :
> 
> Seit meinem sonntäglichen Ausflug in die Wahner Heide sitz mir eine Hexe im Kreuz.
> 
> ...


 
Verpass' der Alten einen Tritt,
und sie soll sich eine andere Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (12. September 2005)

Bei mir ist seit heute morgen Lord Husten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 zu Gast  . Ich hoffe, er reist noch vorm Wochenende ab, für den Mi sehe ich absolut schwarz.


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist seit heute morgen Lord Husten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na toll, macht Ihr jetzt schlapp, oder was?! 

Muss das hier dem "Ultimativen Invalidenthread" angegliedert werden? 

Erstmal gute Besserungen allen Getretenen und Angesprungenen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (12. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Klaus,
> 
> hat eine/-r von Deinen Mitstreitern/-innen die Tour auf GPS aufgezeichnet?
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,
leider nein, wir alle besitzen keine dieser Hightecgeräte. Kann sein das jemand eine Tacho von Ciclo hat??   
Aber ich frag mal wenn ich jemanden der Mitfahrer treffe!   


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Besorg' Dir noch ein Paar Nordic-Walking-Stöcke, und Du kannst für uns der "Klack, klack, klack"-Geräuschemacher sein.



Du, da hab ich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, bevor ihr mit den Horden und den Stöcken in Berührung gekommen seid!   
So kommt aber kein Flow auf!  





			
				entreris schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann je nach dem entweder unter der Woche gegen abens oder am Wochenende.
> 
> Könnt euch ja mal melden.
> 
> Gruß, Jan




Hallo Jan kannst dich hier anmelden zum mitradeln!  





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr solltet Licht mit nähmen JA!



Hab ich jetzt, aber nur vorne!  






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> leider nein, wir alle besitzen keine dieser Hightecgeräte. Kann sein das jemand eine Tacho von Ciclo hat??
> Aber ich frag mal wenn ich jemanden der Mitfahrer treffe!


 
Schade, trotzdem Danke für Dein weiteres Bemühen. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du, das hab ich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt, bevor ihr mit den Horden und den Stöcken in Berührung gekommen seid!
> So kommt aber kein Flow auf!


 
Vor allendingen nicht, wenn man mit den Stöcken während des Fahrens in die Laufräder kommt. 



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Hab ich jetzt, aber nur vorne!
> 
> ...


 
Im Gelände vollkommen ausreichend. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (12. September 2005)

entreris schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich komme aus Köln-Porz und nenne den king forrest auch meine heimat-fahr-gebiet. Da es alleine aber auf die Dauer langweilig und einsam wird, würde ich mich gerne mal mit ein paar Leute dort treffen, um gemeinsam ein paar Kilometer zu biken.
> 
> ...




mittwoch 17:30 gehts wieder los http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=950


----------



## Montana (12. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr solltet Licht mit nähmen JA!


*Alex* ,das ist auf den Punkt gebracht   

Zunächst mal gute Besserung  an *Derk* und *Frank * 
Zum Licht : Ich bin gerade ein kleinen Teil meiner Runde gefahren. Es war recht düster   und es gab einen schönen tiefen Boden  . Die Westtrails sind gut vermatscht und sollten flowigst abwärts genossen werden. *Martin* ,den trail sollten wir wirklich einbauen. Mit Licht wird das gut  . *Klaus* , also ich habe auch nur was Einfaches vom discounter  . Es soll ja keine 100 %ige nightride werden. *Ingo* halte dich hinter Martin wie von ihm   vorgeschlagen. *Jörg * Dich treffen wir auf dem Tütberg , ja . Eine(n) vergessen  , *Michael (cannibal)*  hast wohl noch Urlaub , oder ?

Dem Rest 

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (12. September 2005)

Noch was zum Thema vulkanbike extrem

hädbänger hat diesen hervoragenden Bericht   im IBC Racing Team Forum eingestellt : 

Vulkanbike extreme oder: 220km statt 42km  

VG Guido


----------



## Ommer (13. September 2005)

Hallo Königsforster,

das ist ja sehr interessant - "Ultimativer Invalidenthread" - 
da würde ich gerne mitfahren, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt......
.....bin aber nicht mehr so schnell und etwas wacklig auf den Beinen.

Gruß Ommer


----------



## hama687 (13. September 2005)

weis nicht ob ich mit kann so wies aussieht hab ich jetzte meine ganze kassete geschrottet glaub nicht das ich weder das geld für eine neue haben noch das die beim boc das bis morgen hin bekommen wörden...  *heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. September 2005)

Hallo Ommer , klar kannst Du mitkommen   . Das passt schon . Bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen sind wir alle langsam    und wackelig auf den Beinen. Und die ganz Schnellen werden zum Austoben schon mal vorgeschickt   und können dann wieder zurück kommen oder auch nicht    Bis morgen VG Guido 

  HIER        flott eintragen ,  wenns beliebt .    


			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Königsforster,
> 
> das ist ja sehr interessant - "Ultimativer Invalidenthread" -
> da würde ich gerne mitfahren, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt......
> ...


----------



## Montana (13. September 2005)

Mensch , Alex , was ist denn passiert ? Ist  das immer noch der Schaden von Letztens d.h. springende Gänge ? Vielleicht weiss eine(r) von den Spezialisten hier was. Wäre echt schade   , wenn Du nicht dabei wärst. Gib alles    

Sonst siehts im Osten mau aus. Dann wirds ne ganz coole AHT mit viel FAB´s und den WST´s vllt noch die ST`s an der Forsbacher Mühle und juchhus NRT's .   

VG Guido





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> weis nicht ob ich mit kann so wies aussieht hab ich jetzte meine ganze kassete geschrottet glaub nicht das ich weder das geld für eine neue haben noch das die beim boc das bis morgen hin bekommen wörden...  *heul*


----------



## hama687 (13. September 2005)

tja tja schalten unter belastung kommt nie gut  weis noch nicht ob ich dabei bin abwarten


----------



## Montana (13. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> tja tja schalten unter belastung kommt nie gut  weis noch nicht ob ich dabei bin abwarten



Gib alles    Ne Menge Andrang wieder . Das sieht nach ner grossen Meute aus und *einer* muss uns doch den wilden Osten zeigen.   VG Guido


----------



## ralf (13. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gib alles    Ne Menge Andrang wieder . Das sieht nach ner grossen Meute aus ...



Hallo,
bin echt neugierig und habe mich mal für morgen in die Liste eingetragen.
Ich denke so manch einer von euch könnte mein Sohn oder meine Tochter sein.    
Hoffentlich halte ich durch ...

Nun ja, Königsforst ist mir nicht unbekannt.

Bis morgen, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (13. September 2005)

Hallo Ralf , grüss Dich ... stimmt die Alterstruktur geht bisher von 15 - > 50 Jahren. Ich zähle glücklicherweise auch zu den erfahrerenen Kräften   habe  aber null Probleme mit den jungen Kerlen und Damen. Die können sich auch zeitweise etwas austoben.  . 

*Noch mal auch an die restliche Meute *  

So sind alle KFL Touren für 2005 von mir ausgeschrieben :

Tempo ist langsam . Der Langsamste (also   ) bestimmt immer  das Tempo. Die Schwierigkeitstufe ist leicht d.h. Singletrails mit geringen Technikanforderungen. Uphills die mit geringer bis mittlerer Kondition geschafft werden können. Schnelle downhills die jederzeit auch abgebremst werden können. Das Rad kann *(Achtung) * jederzeit auch mal ein Stück geschoben werden  . Das gehört zum MTB biken dazu   Und alle warten geduldig   bis der (die) Letzte da ist.

Wir haben immer einen grossen Spass und es war bisher noch niemand entäuscht. Sonst biitte hier sofort melden   Selbst die angehenden Racer kommen gerne öfter wieder .

Wem die Anforderungen zu gering sind bzw. wer sich nicht genug gefordert fühlt findet hier im Regional Forum geeignete Teilnahme Möglichkeiten wo heftig   die Post abgeht . Ich kann da auf Wunsch gerne was vermitteln    

Bis morgen . Ich freue mich. 

VG Guido 




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin echt neugierig und habe mich mal für morgen in die Liste eingetragen.
> Ich denke so manch einer von euch könnte mein Sohn oder meine Tochter sein.
> Hoffentlich halte ich durch ...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (13. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... stimmt die Alterstruktur geht bisher von 15 - > 50 Jahren. ......
> 
> 
> ..... Das Rad kann *(Achtung) * jederzeit auch mal ein Stück geschoben werden  . Das gehört zum MTB biken dazu   Und alle warten geduldig   bis der (die) Letzte da ist.
> ...




Hi Guido,

dann bin ich ja altersmässig genau am oberen Limit.   

Ans Schieben habe ich hier in der Gegend noch nie gedacht - außer wenn mir das Verletzungsrisiko zu hoch erschien. Somit denke ich die Kondition wird reichen.   

Natürlich warte auch ich gerne ...   

Ichfreumichdrauf, Ralf


----------



## Montana (13. September 2005)

Hallo Ralf, also ich fahre leider   erst seit März wieder regelmässig MTB und daher habe ich an einigen Stellen besonders im Osten des KF schon anfangs mal ein bischen das Radl geschoben   Macht aber nix nach ein paar wenigen Wochen fährt man dann halt relativ locker hoch und freut sich umso mehr   Das ist meine Devise  VG Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> dann bin ich ja altersmässig genau am oberen Limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilljumper (14. September 2005)

Guido, was hast Du da bloß ins Leben gerufen??  

Wenn das so weitergeht, können bald aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl nur noch FAB´s befahren werden bzw jeder Single Trail wird nach Durchfahrt der gesamten Teilnehmer der KFL-Tour zur FAB  

Bis später


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, was hast Du da bloß ins Leben gerufen??
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, können bald aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl nur noch FAB´s befahren werden bzw jeder Single Trail wird nach Durchfahrt der gesamten Teilnehmer der KFL-Tour zur FAB
> 
> Bis später


 
Eh, Alter, was ist los? 

Schlafstörungen, Nachtprojekt, Hunger, Durst, ... (über die restlichen Möglichkeiten breite ich den Mantel des Schweigens aus)  

Nicht, dass Du uns nachher vor lauter Müdigkeit vom Rad kippst. 

Ich trinke auf Dich jetzt erstmal den dreifach Juchhu-Espresso mit dem "meine Augen sind  jetzt offen wie Scheunentore"-Effekt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (14. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eh, Alter, was ist los?
> 
> Schlafstörungen, Nachtprojekt, Hunger, Durst, ... (über die restlichen Möglichkeiten breite ich den Mantel des Schweigens aus)
> 
> ...



Bevor ich die Nacht mit Schlaf verschwende werfe ich lieber ein Auge auf meine Bikekumpels. Meine selbstlose und aufopferungsvolle Fürsorge wird mich sicher noch ins Grab bringen    Aber euer Dank und die Lobpreisung meines Namens sind mir dafür sicher, oder? 

Aber vielleicht war es doch einfach zuviel Schlaf in den letzten Nächten, danach rebelliert mein Körper immer mit stetiger Aufgewecktheit 


Und was den Espresso anbelangt: Ich habe schon 0,4 Liter selbstgeklöppelte Latte Macchiato intus, mein Neid hält sich daher in Grenzen


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich die Nacht mit Schlaf verschwende werfe ich lieber ein Auge auf meine Bikekumpels. Meine selbstlose und aufopferungsvolle Fürsorge wird mich sicher noch ins Grab bringen   Aber euer Dank und die Lobpreisung meines Namens sind mir dafür sicher, oder?
> 
> Aber vielleicht war es doch einfach zuviel Schlaf in den letzten Nächten, danach rebelliert mein Körper immer mit stetiger Aufgewecktheit


 
Lass es mich wissen. Das nächste Mal schicke ich Dir eine Rechercheaufgabe. Dann kannst Du wenigstens die Nacht sinnvoll verbringen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (14. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lass es mich wissen. Das nächste Mal schicke ich Dir eine Rechercheaufgabe. Dann kannst Du wenigstens die Nacht sinnvoll verbringen.
> 
> VG Martin



Du bist sooo gut zu mir. Das treibt mir jetzt fast die Tränen in die Augen


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist sooo gut zu mir. Das treibt mir jetzt fast die Tränen in die Augen


 
So, jetzt wisch Dir die Tränen aus den Augen  ,
damit DU mich in meiner wahren Größen auch erkennen kannst. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Ingo , ich glaube  wir kriegen Aachener Verhältnisse    . Grüsse auch dahin.
Wenn die Kranken und Urlauber erst wieder dabei sind dann ...     VG Guido 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, was hast Du da bloß ins Leben gerufen??
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, können bald aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl nur noch FAB´s befahren werden bzw jeder Single Trail wird nach Durchfahrt der gesamten Teilnehmer der KFL-Tour zur FAB
> 
> Bis später


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2005)

"Zehn kleine Negerlein ... Da warens nur noch acht."

Sorry, muss mich leider abmelden. 

Kaspere jetzt schon den ganzen Tag an einem Projekt und komme nicht so richtig weiter. 

Viel Spass und trockene Trails wünscht Euch

Martin


PS: Ich drehe jetzt eine Runde mit Hund in der Hardt. Das macht hoffentlich den Kopf frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (14. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Zehn kleine Negerlein ... Da warens nur noch acht."
> 
> Sorry, muss mich leider abmelden.
> 
> ...




Zuviel Kaffepause gemacht??  


Also Du musst mich nicht wecken, wenn Du heute nacht wegen des Projektes aufstehen und Dich an den Schreibtisch quälen musst..


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Schade , Martin , ich hätte mich gefreut. Bis zum nächsten Mal. 

*Die TOUR findet jedenfalls statt*   

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Zehn kleine Negerlein ... Da warens nur noch acht."
> 
> Sorry, muss mich leider abmelden.
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (14. September 2005)

... wie ist eigentlich die Definition von "leichtem Regen"?

Gehört da Nieselregen auch dazu?

Ich denke noch eine viertel Stunde drüber nach, ob ich ein Weichei bin.   

Ralf, der mit dem inneren Schweinehund kämpft.


----------



## hama687 (14. September 2005)

fackt ist ich hab 9 gänge aber kann nur 6 benutzen weil ich die dumme kette nicht kürzer bekomme  naja ich bin da aber halt mit paar gängen weniger


----------



## ralf (14. September 2005)

... sorry, ich klinke mich aus. Für das Wetter bin ich nicht geschaffen.
Allen die trotzdem fahren viel Spaß!

Nächstes mal bin ich dabei - ehrlich.   

Ralf, der Unzuverlässige


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel Kaffepause gemacht??
> 
> 
> Also Du musst mich nicht wecken, wenn Du heute nacht wegen des Projektes aufstehen und Dich an den Schreibtisch quälen musst..


 
Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.  

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (14. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo , ich glaube  wir kriegen Aachener Verhältnisse    . Grüsse auch dahin.
> Wenn die Kranken und Urlauber erst wieder dabei sind dann ...     VG Guido



Danke noch für die Genesungswünsche, die geholfen haben.  Mittlerweile ist die Hexe, die mir im Kreuz sitzt, auf das Format einer Bibi Blocksberg geschrumpft.

Dank Udo1 ´Tipp, für den ich mich nochmals bedanke, habe ich heute abend eine gefederte Sattelstütze Suntour SP-Nex montieren könne. Erste Erprobungen zeigen: eine Wohltat.

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, bin ich nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei.

Tschüß
Derk


----------



## hama687 (14. September 2005)

Zur Tour 20 km und vllt 300 hm ? wer weis das schon  20:40 waren wir wieder am Parkplatz

Was der hama nicht kann macht der Red King für ihn PPPPP Thx noch mal












Und Red King Zum 2 ^^






So der rest typische "hama" Bilder 


























Ähhhh Guido was ist das denn 











schöne Tour die nächste mit besserea Beleutung hf


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

*Thanks, to the Guides in the Kingforrest! *

Danke Guido für die schöne Tour!  
Auch dem anderen Guide, Alex vielen Dank!  

Das Wetter hat doch auch mit gespielt! Trails waren alle fahrbar!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Hi Ralf , kein Problem . Wir sind zurück. Es war wirklich nur leicht nass , dafür aber recht bald dunkel. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du beim nächsten Mal dabei sein möchtest.    VG Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... sorry, ich klinke mich aus. Für das Wetter bin ich nicht geschaffen.
> Allen die trotzdem fahren viel Spaß!
> 
> Nächstes mal bin ich dabei - ehrlich.
> ...


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Hallo Derk . danke für Deine Rückmeldung und wir hoffen auf Deine Teilnahme beim nächsten Mal.  Erfahrene Kräfte sind gerade im Königsforst nötig   VG Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Danke noch für die Genesungswünsche, die geholfen haben.  Mittlerweile ist die Hexe, die mir im Kreuz sitzt, auf das Format einer Bibi Blocksberg geschrumpft.
> 
> Dank Udo1 ´Tipp, für den ich mich nochmals bedanke, habe ich heute abend eine gefederte Sattelstütze Suntour SP-Nex montieren könne. Erste Erprobungen zeigen: eine Wohltat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Hi Alex , zunächst noch mal sorry für das kurze Missverständnis   . War aber hoffentlich nicht so schlimm für euch beiden   Dein _guiding_ im Osten ist übrigens echt gut   

Zu den Fotos 1A  - das wird Kult , wenns nicht schon ist   
Ich hatte eine sehr schöne _nightride_ - Rückfahrt.   

So jetzt wird ausgewertet. Mal sehn was der Geko im Dunkeln kann.   

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Tour 20 km und vllt 300 hm ? wer weis das schon  20:40 waren wir wieder am Parkplatz
> 
> Was der hama nicht kann macht der Red King für ihn PPPPP Thx noch mal
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Danke dir Klaus fürs mitfahren und für die Möglichkeit  deine Schlüsselstellenfahrt zu bewundern . Ich werde da jedenfalls nie runterfahren    - Macht auch nix    - aber Alle Achtung   
VG Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *Thanks, to the Guides in the Kingforrest! *
> 
> Danke Guido für die schöne Tour!
> Auch dem anderen Guide, Alex vielen Dank!
> ...


----------



## ralf (14. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf , kein Problem . Wir sind zurück. Es war wirklich nur leicht nass , dafür aber recht bald dunkel. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du beim nächsten Mal dabei sein möchtest.    VG Guido



... jau, hätte mich sonstwohin beißen können als es wieder trocken wurde.   
Habe euch so richtig beneidet, erst recht jetzt, wo die Bilder zu sehen sind.   

Bis dann 
Ralf


----------



## hama687 (14. September 2005)

tja hättest du besser die regen klamoten angezoggen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dir Klaus fürs mitfahren und für die Möglichkeit  deine Schlüsselstellenfahrt zu bewundern . Ich werde da jedenfalls nie runterfahren    - Macht auch nix    - aber Alle Achtung
> VG Guido








Doch das nächste Mal, wenn es etwas dunkler ist!   
Ich geb dir auch einen Schubs! 
Wenn du willst auch mit meinen Rad! Das nächste Mal werde ich dort, dann noch etwas souveräner runter donnern!   
Ich kenn ja jetzt die Stelle!






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Nein danke - müsste vorher Schnaps trinken. Nochmal , sah schon gut aus. Ist aber* ernsthaft * nicht jedem zu empfehlen. Man sollte das schon können. Die trails an der Forsbacher Mühle sind schon klasse. Im trockenen Zustand  und anders rum gefahren gibts halt noch mehr flow.   

VG Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Doch das nächste Mal, wenn es etwas dunkler ist!
> Ich geb dir auch einen Schubs!
> Wenn du willst auch mit meinen Rad! Das nächste Mal werde ich dort, dann noch etwas souveräner runter donnern!
> Ich kenn ja jetzt die Stelle!
> ...


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nein danke - müsste vorher Schnaps trinken. Nochmal , sah schon gut aus. Ist aber* ernsthaft * nicht jedem zu empfehlen. Man sollte das schon können. Die trails an der Forsbacher Mühle sind schon klasse. Im trockenen Zustand  und anders rum gefahren gibts halt noch mehr flow.
> 
> VG Guido


Stimmt Guido,
macht echt Laune bei euch!    
War schon das erstemal überrascht was bei euch so geht!  

Das mit der langsamen Tour ist aber auch untertrieben!!
Oder der Tacho belügt mich!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ommer (14. September 2005)

*Danke Guido, dass ich mitfahren konnte und Dank an alle Mitfahrer für eure Geduld beim Warten!
Der KF erscheint mir doch größer als ich bisher dachte, man lernt nie aus.
Hat Spass gemacht - und Hunger (hab schon Schinkenbrot gegessen und jetzt Schoki, hmm)

Gruß Achim

Super Fotos, Alex 
*


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

KFL 11 - 14.09.2005 17:30 - Der Herbst ist nun da teil-nightride

Teilnehmer :

Achim @ Ommer
Alex @ hama 687
Ingo @ Hilljumper
Klaus @ REDKING
Sebastian @ BastiBO

Guido @ Montana


Der Wetterbericht versprach einen der letzten schönen Sommerabende , aber es war _anders_ .. Es regnete leicht und war schon um 17:30 recht düster. Irgendwie war alles etwas _anders_ wie sonst, Nett aber ... mysteriös ...  . Wir fuhren etwas _anders _ über düstere FAB`s diesmal direkt zu den trails an  der Forsbacher Mühle. Diese waren schön wie immer . Leider etwas feucht. Es sollte leider etwas Schiebearbeit geleistet werden müssen. Klaus zeigt uns dann noch wie er eine Schlüsselstelle fährt. Das war klasse aber eben auch _anders_. Wir fuhren zum Tütberg und dort führte uns Alex zu den trails nördlich von Lehmbach . War ne knifflige Sache , heute. Hoch zum Tütberg und über die schnelle Abfahrt dann in den Westen und endlich nightride time. Die Westtrails wurden erstmals im Dunklen gefahren. Geile Sache  - noch geiler mit besserem Licht. Bei der Abschluss Schussfahrt zurück nach Brück war es mittlerweile stockdunkel. 

Noch was ganz *Wichtiges* (_anders_ wie sonst)  : Riesenkompliment an Achim für diese Leistung     
Das wird mir erst jetzt immer stärker bewusst. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du häufiger dazu kommen würdest. 


Unsere Tour in 2D





Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)





Barometrisch mit Geko301 : 324 hm (Eichung am Parkplatz in K-Brück )

Die Trails nördlich von Lehmbach in 3 D





Danke noch mal an alle die mitgefahren sind . Es war wie immer sehr nett . Ich freue mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Mal. 

VG Guido


----------



## Redking (14. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wetterbericht versprach einen der letzten schönen Sommerabende , aber es war _anders_ .. Es regnete leicht und war schon um 17:30 recht düster. Irgendwie war alles etwas _anders_ wie sonst, Nett aber ... mysteriös ... _anders_ . Wir fuhren etwas _anders _ über düstere FAB`s diesmal direkt zu den trails an  der Forsbacher Mühle. Diese waren schön wie immer . Leider etwas feucht. Es sollte leider etwas Schiebearbeit geleistet werden müssen. Klaus zeigt uns dann noch wie er eine Schlüsselstelle fährt. Das war klasse aber eben auch _anders_. Wir fuhren zum Tütberg und dort fürte uns Alex zu den trails nördlich von Lehmbach . War ne knifflige Sache , heute. Hoch zum Tütberg über die schnelle Abfahrt und dann im Westen endlich nightride time. Die Westtrails wurden erstmals im Dunklen gefahren. Geile Sache  - noch geiler mit besserem Licht. Bei der Abschluss Schussfahrt zurück nach Brück war es mittlerweile stockdunkel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guido wie meinste das denn?? War doch die unbekannte Erstbefahrung!  

Wetter war doch auch okay! War nasser vom Schweiß als vom Regen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Also ich hätte das Licht zu Hause lassen können!  






 an Achim!   


Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Ja , es war klasse aber eben auch etwas _anders_ 

So jetzt werde ich nach Licht suchen. VG Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Guido wie meinste das denn?? War doch die unbekannte Erstbefahrung!
> 
> Wetter war doch auch okay! War nasser vom Schweiß als vom Regen!
> 
> ...


----------



## cannibal (14. September 2005)

Hallo Guido und alle anderen KFLèr,
bin aus dem Urlaub zurück! Sehr schade das ich nicht schon heute wieder dabei sein konnte. War am Sonntag noch auf einem Marathon. wer Lust hat guckt mal unter www.p-weg.de    Bin mit Startnr. 1329 unterwegs gewesen.
Was anderes: hat von Euch jemand Lust am Sa. auf der Eurobike etwas rum-fachzusimpeln?

Grüße
Michael (cannibal)


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Hallo Michael , welcome back . Wie war der Urlaub ?

Du meinst IFMA am Samstag . Ich bin da . Wir können uns da sehr gerne irgendwo treffen. Sag bitte eine Uhrzeit und an welchem Stand. Wir werden bestimmt nachmittags da sein. 

VG Guido

Marathonlink schau ich mir jetzt mal  an. 



			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido und alle anderen KFLèr,
> bin aus dem Urlaub zurück! Sehr schade das ich nicht schon heute wieder dabei sein konnte. War am Sonntag noch auf einem Marathon. wer Lust hat guckt mal unter www.p-weg.de    Bin mit Startnr. 1329 unterwegs gewesen.
> Was anderes: hat von Euch jemand Lust am Sa. auf der Eurobike etwas rum-fachzusimpeln?
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Hallo Michael , Wow .    Herzlichen Glückwunsch   
Dann hat sich das harte Training mit uns ja echt gelohnt,    VG Guido




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Marathonlink schau ich mir jetzt mal  an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , es war klasse aber eben auch etwas _anders_
> 
> So jetzt werde ich nach Licht suchen. VG Guido



Na klar, bei mir ist alles anders!  






Wo suchst du das Licht??? Also so stockdunkel wars doch nicht!  

Habe ich das aus deinen Daten richtig gesehen? Das wir eine Steigung von 26,39% hochgefahren sind! 
Dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was das Gerät bei der Schlüsselstelle als Gefälle anzeigt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Das sagt dieses komische    GPS . Obs wirklich stimmt wird uns der Martin sagen können.   

Ich suche Licht für die nächste und wahrscheinlich für 2005 letzte  Mittwoch Tour . Da brauchen wir alle gutes Licht.    Mein Vorschlag wäre ne FAB nightride. 

 Daher zunächst Good night Klaus VG Guido



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, bei mir ist alles anders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannibal (15. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael , welcome back . Wie war der Urlaub ?
> 
> Du meinst IFMA am Samstag . Ich bin da . Wir können uns da sehr gerne irgendwo treffen. Sag bitte eine Uhrzeit und an welchem Stand. Wir werden bestimmt nachmittags da sein.
> 
> ...




Ah, nicht nur physisch sondern auch noch geistig wach! Klar meinte ich natürlich die IFMA, ich Schussel. Ich würde mich da gerne mit Dir (und vielleicht noch Anderen) treffen. Nur mit einer definitiven Treffpnkt-Ansage triffst Du mich auf dem falschen Fuss. Da ich null Messeinfo habe, fällt es mir schwer einen Treffpunkt vorzuschlagen. Ich sag jetzt mal einfach 13:00 am Conti-Stand. Was hällst Du davon??? Oder andere Zeit, besserer Vorschlag? Ich höre, oder besser lese.
Ja, P-Weg war ein Wahnsinns-Event. Plettenberg ist meine Heimat. Der Marathon hat zum 2.Mal stattgefunden. UNBESCHREIBLICH!!! Als Heimspiel sowieso, aber so urteilen auch fast alle Gäste (Kontakte -> Gästebuch).
Leider sind noch keine Fotos drin, folgt noch. Aber unter www.eddie-wagner.com sind schon hunderte von Bildern.
Grüße
Michael

P.S. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Euch.


----------



## hama687 (15. September 2005)

werde bei der letzten mittwochs tour nicht da sein können bin auf zwangs Vortbildung nächste Woche


----------



## Hilljumper (15. September 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> *Danke Guido, dass ich mitfahren konnte und Dank an alle Mitfahrer für eure Geduld beim Warten!
> Der KF erscheint mir doch größer als ich bisher dachte, man lernt nie aus.
> Hat Spass gemacht - und Hunger (hab schon Schinkenbrot gegessen und jetzt Schoki, hmm)
> 
> ...




Bei der KFL wird grundsätzlich gewartet! Ein etwaiges schlechtes Gewissen aufgrund der eigenen Fahrweise zu haben, ist also unnötig  

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2005)

Tach zusammen,

das hört sich ja nach richtig viel Spass und einer schönen Tour an. 

(Virtuell) Geteile Freude ist doppelte Freude.    



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagt dieses komische  GPS . Obs wirklich stimmt wird uns der Martin sagen können.
> 
> ...



Das Geko sagt nicht  ; es beruft sich auf sein verfassungsgemäßes Aussageverweigerungsrecht.  
Deine Software (MagicMaps) wertet bzw. berechnet diese Daten aus den Positionsdaten nach Transformation auf das interne Höhenmodell.
Wenn Du mir den ACSII-OVL-Pfad zu Verfügung stellst, dann ich eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für 'Deine' Steigungsaussage treffen. Dabei wird das Gelände und die dazu gehörigen Höhenwert zu der zu untersuchenden Steigungsposition analysiert. Falls an der zu untersuchenden Stelle Interpolierungen vorgenommen wurden, kann die tatsächliche Steigung deutlich größer sein. (Kleine steile Rampen mit +/- 45° und absoluten 5-15 hm Unterschied werden von dem MagicMaps Höhenmodell (20m Raster- mit ca.6-7m Interpolierungsbreite) nicht erfasst. So ist die Schlüsselstelle I in Hardt mit ca. -70° nicht erfasst.) 
Seid Ihr wirklich sicher, dass Ihr das wissen wollt?   
VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (15. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> das hört sich ja nach richtig viel Spass und einer schönen Tour an.
> 
> ...





 

Klar, habe schon gestern die ganze Nacht wach gelegen um mir den Kopf über diese Zusammenhänge zerbrochen 


Frag nächstes Mal bevor Du Dich äusserst.   Oder wir schicken Dich Sonntags Nachmittags mal in ein Seniorenheim, um Dein unbestrittenes Fachwissen unters Volk zu bringen.   Die sind froh, wenn mal Besuch kommt. Und die verbreitete Schwerhörigkeit unter älteren Mitbewohnern schützt Dich vor dem Vorwurf der (akustischen) Misshandlung von Rentenempfängern   

Wie sieht es am WE bei Dir aus?


----------



## juchhu (15. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, habe schon gestern die ganze Nacht wach gelegen um mir den Kopf über diese Zusammenhänge zerbrochen


 
Heuchler   



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Frag nächstes Mal bevor Du Dich äusserst.  Oder wir schicken Dich Sonntags Nachmittags mal in ein Seniorenheim, um Dein unbestrittenes Fachwissen unters Volk zu bringen.  Die sind froh, wenn mal Besuch kommt. Und die verbreitete Schwerhörigkeit unter älteren Mitbewohnern schützt Dich vor dem Vorwurf der (akustischen) Misshandlung von Rentenempfängern


 
Ignorant   



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es am WE bei Dir aus?


 
Schleimer   

VG Martin

PS: Am Samtag ist Freundschaftsdiensttag .
Michael muss in den Osten  ,
und ich helfe im Laden aus und quatsche den Kunden 'n Bike an die Backe. 

Den Rest des WEs darf ich mit unserer Steuererklärung verbringen.


----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Sehr Schade , es hörte sich gestern so an , als ob es klappen könnte.
Machst Du eine berufliche oder MTB Fortbildung    VG Guido

Wir machen bald wieder was aus.  



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> werde bei der letzten mittwochs tour nicht da sein können bin auf zwangs Vortbildung nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Zu 4 : Jaaaaaa ich zumindest   
ACSII-OVL-Pfad stelle ich gerne heute Abend der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung.

Nächsten Mittwoch *Wahnsinns-Super-Abschluss-der-2005 -Wochentags-KFL-Touren-nightride * ? 

Ich würde mich freuen.   VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> das hört sich ja nach richtig viel Spass und einer schönen Tour an.
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (15. September 2005)

lol lol lol wahr gerade beim händler hatt mal schnell tretkurbel abgebaut schlatung eingestellt usw usw kostenlos *ich liebe ihn* ps aber dann musst ich verstellen bzw er das das mittlere trettkurbeln platz auch so gut wie weg ist  d.h bike ist ab morgen wieder weg ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cannibal (15. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 4 : Jaaaaaa ich zumindest
> ACSII-OVL-Pfad stelle ich gerne heute Abend der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung.
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch *Wahnsinns-Super-Abschluss-der-2005 -Wochentags-KFL-Touren-nightride * ?
> ...



Habe mein Bike Dienstag beim Doktor. Da es nicht sehr krank ist, gehe ich fest von schneller Genesung   und damit auch von meiner Teilnahme aus! Licht ist kein Problem. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter so einigermaßen mit.  

Was ist mit der IFMA?

VG, Michael


----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Mist mit deinem Rad , tut mir echt leid , Du gehts bestimmt zu brutal mit dem Material um.  Muss aber wohl manchmal , besonders im Osten   

Kleiner Trost. Ich habe mal das KFL 11 Team sichtbar gemacht   
Genommen habe ich dafür IrfanView ein sehr bekanntes Freeware Prog






von links nach rechts : Ommer , Hilljumper , Montana , REDKING , BastiBO

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> lol lol lol wahr gerade beim händler hatt mal schnell tretkurbel abgebaut schlatung eingestellt usw usw kostenlos *ich liebe ihn* ps aber dann musst ich verstellen bzw er das das mittlere trettkurbeln platz auch so gut wie weg ist  d.h bike ist ab morgen wieder weg ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Hi Michael , grüss Dich , mein Vorschlag wäre , *Samstag , 15 :00 Uhr Sigma Stand  L011 / M010*. 
Dort war es immer sehr weitläufig und ich suche noch bezahlbares halbwegs brauchbares Licht.   

Andere Vorschläge sind natürlich auch möglich.

Zu Mittwoch : Diese nightride soll was Besonderes werden. Wetter ist fast egal. Ich bin vorhin ähnlich nass wie vor ein paar Wochen (du erinnerst dich  ) geworden VG Guido



			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein Bike Dienstag beim Doktor. Da es nicht sehr krank ist, gehe ich fest von schneller Genesung   und damit auch von meiner Teilnahme aus! Licht ist kein Problem. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter so einigermaßen mit.
> 
> Was ist mit der IFMA?
> 
> VG, Michael


----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Hallo Derk  und Martin und natürlich alle Andere

Hier sind nun die gezippten OVL Datein der KFL 10 (mit Derk und teilweise Martin) und KFL 11 mit dem Wahnsinnsanstieg . Beide sind sehr stark GPS - Aufzeichnungfehler bereinigt. Inwieweit das korrekt ist   

Die Diskussion ist eröffnet   

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannibal (15. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael , grüss Dich , mein Vorschlag wäre , *Samstag , 15 :00 Uhr Sigma Stand  L011 / M010*.
> Dort war es immer sehr weitläufig und ich suche noch bezahlbares halbwegs brauchbares Licht.
> 
> Oh shit, jetzt hab ich den ganzen Staub aufgewirbelt und gerade gehört, dass wir am Sa.-nachmittag zum Geburtags-Kaffeetrinken   eingeladen sind. Muss also absagen. Wie ich annehme hattest Du den IMFA-Besuch aber sowieso geplant, oder? Ich hoffe Du findest was Du suchst. Ist denn an den Publikumstagen öffentlicher Verkauf   oder geht es Dir nur um Informationen. Am Sigma-Stand wirst Du aber bestimmt was Adäquates finden.    Sollten sich Deine Pläne diesbezüglich doch noch in Richtung Vormittag änden, lass es mich wissen.
> ...


----------



## Montana (15. September 2005)

Hi Michael , kein Problem . Wir wohnen 5 Bahnminuten von der Messe entfernt aber irgend was ist immer morgens noch zu erledigen . Daher kommen wir immer etwas später dahin. Wir sind aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch Sonntag da. Dann etwas früher schon . VG Guido



			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Montana schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk und Martin und natürlich alle Andere
> 
> Hier sind nun die gezippten OVL Datein der KFL 10 (mit Derk und teilweise Martin) und KFL 11 mit dem Wahnsinnsanstieg . Beide sind sehr stark GPS - Aufzeichnungfehler bereinigt. Inwieweit das korrekt ist
> 
> ...


 
Aber nicht hier. Guckst DU lieber da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2157140&postcount=125

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (16. September 2005)

häää und was bedeutet das jetzte auf deutsch     

naja ich glaub ich bike weiter hin leiber mit meinen ca. werten das ist Lustiger und nicht so kompleziert oO

@ Guido wenn du da durch blickst mein vollstes Kompliment  

@ Martin wie war der satz reum lieber deinen Vorgarten auf   

@ Guido 2 ja ich muss zurm Lehrgang und der ist an der Grenze zu Hollnad da komm ich mim Zug nicht zurück auch wenn ich gerne möchte   

@ All für alle die an der Nächsten Kfl Teilnähmen viel spass und bastelt ne hama Pupe die stänig Bilder macht    

Bis dann ^^


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> häää und was bedeutet das jetzte auf deutsch
> 
> naja ich glaub ich bike weiter hin leiber mit meinen ca. werten das ist Lustiger und nicht so kompleziert oO
> 
> ...


 
Damit keiner belästigt wird, habe ich es bewußt in den GPS-WORKSHOP-Thread gepostet.

@ Alex, mein Vorgarten inkl. der vier Stellplätze ist aufgeräumt.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (16. September 2005)

nu ist es offizel wir sind platz 12 in Köln Bonn Achen usw ^^


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> häää und was bedeutet das jetzte auf deutsch
> 
> naja ich glaub ich bike weiter hin leiber mit meinen ca. werten das ist Lustiger und nicht so kompleziert oO
> 
> @ Guido wenn du da durch blickst mein vollstes Kompliment



Nicht vollkommen aber der Sinn und das Ergebinis wird mir schon klar . 
Ob das nun total wichtig ist , keine Ahnung ... ist aber ein sehr gut gemachter Aufsatz   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guido 2 ja ich muss zurm Lehrgang und der ist an der Grenze zu Hollnad da komm ich mim Zug nicht zurück auch wenn ich gerne möchte
> 
> @ All für alle die an der Nächsten Kfl Teilnähmen viel spass und bastelt ne hama Pupe die stänig Bilder macht
> 
> Bis dann ^^



Schade echt schade . Du fehlst mit Sicherheit und dich kann auch keine Puppe ersetzen. Vllt geht bei mir auch noch Mi . 28.9.2005 noch was.   Das wäre dann der allerallerletzte Mittwoch Termin in 2005.   Wäre dann eine weitere evening/nightride Steigerung .

Vg Guido


----------



## hama687 (16. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade echt schade . Du fehlst mit Sicherheit und dich kann auch keine Puppe ersetzen. Vllt geht bei mir auch noch Mi . 28.9.2005 noch was.   Das wäre dann der allerallerletzte Mittwoch Termin in 2005.   Wäre dann eine weitere evening/nightride Steigerung .
> 
> Vg Guido



da könnt ich  und mein Frisch Repariertes Bike auch


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> da könnt ich  und mein Frisch Repariertes Bike auch



Dann machen wir das doch mal bald fest. Gibt es was neues zum Thema Licht bei Dir ? Ich schaue mich Samstag mal auf dem Sigma Stand um. Ich kann und will keine 500  für eine lampe ausgeben . Obwohl Lupine 1A sein soll. 

Gleich wird ne magische click -Zahl geknackt  - egal   oder ... 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (16. September 2005)

*Ich vordere die 10000 Hits für Kfl * 

gn8 zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich vordere die 10000 Hits für Kfl *
> 
> gn8 zusammen


Ich habe jetzt fünf mal angeklickt! Und es werden nicht mehr!    
Wann findet die Party zum Jubeläum statt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich vordere die 10000 Hits für Kfl *
> 
> gn8 zusammen



Unsere Eigenen ja zählen nicht . Schlauer Zahlenzähler   

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Eigenen ja zählen nicht . Schlauer Zahlenzähler
> 
> VG Guido


 
Nicht nur, sondern der Aktualisierungszeitraum liegt deutlich über einem zweistelligen Sekundenbereich. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

Klaus , irgendwas ist da kaputt - oder sabotiert worden .
Jubeläum gibts demnächst im Wald.

Gruss Guido

Übrigens gute Besserung. Hoffentlich isses nicht so schlimm  Es war ja schei$$ nass gestern. 





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt fünf mal angeklickt! Und es werden nicht mehr!
> Wann findet die Party zum Jubeläum statt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## Susi_Sorglos (16. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus , irgendwas ist da kaputt - oder sabotiert worden .
> Jubeläum gibts demnächst im Wald.
> 
> Gruss Guido
> ...



Rumgespame + Bilder von fetten Männern im Wald zählt nicht!


----------



## Montana (16. September 2005)

Susi_Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Rumgespame + Bilder von fetten Männern im Wald zählt nicht!



Auf unseren Bildern sieht man das nicht so   
 Alex


----------



## Montana (17. September 2005)

Ich bin heute abend auf Kontrollfahrt gewesen und bin schon eine längere Zeit im Düstern gefahren. 

Vorkommnisse :

- häufig Rehwild 
- Nordic Walker auf dem langen Westtrail    ...   
- herrlich flowiger juchhu trail   
- traute zunächst meinen Augen nicht - Nachtwanderung   mit Kindern unterwegs - Jackenleuchten 
- kalte und klare Luft   

Bis spätestens Mittwoch VG Guido


----------



## Schnegge (18. September 2005)

Hi Zusammen,  

bin wieder genesen, hab anderhalb Wochen mit nem Sch$&& Virusinfekt flachgelegen :kotz:. War dann heute das erste mal wieder auf'm bike    . Bin mit manni und kolgegen   55 km mit rund 1200hm    in den Wupperbergen gefahren, war ganz schön übel nach dem Virus  . Aber hat wie immer Spaß gemacht  . Ich hoffe, dass ich beim KFL12 dabei sein kann. Habe an dem Mi. Kunden im Büro und hoffe, dass ich die bis 17Uhr los werde. Ich meld mich aber schon mal unter vorbehalt an...  

Also so long....

jörg


----------



## Montana (18. September 2005)

Hi Jörg , stimmt , wir Dich auch schon vermisst. Wir sind vorige Woche auch eine etwas Strecke gefahren und haben den Tütberg nur "gekratzt". Hoffentlich bist Du Mittwoch wieder dabei und auch gesund genug um unser Tempo mizugehen   Scherz beiseite ... über die Wupperberge Tour musst Du uns am Mittwoch mal was erzählen.

VG Guido




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> bin wieder genesen, hab anderhalb Wochen mit nem Sch$&& Virusinfekt flachgelegen :kotz:. War dann heute das erste mal wieder auf'm bike    . Bin mit manni und kolgegen   55 km mit rund 1200hm    in den Wupperbergen gefahren, war ganz schön übel nach dem Virus  . Aber hat wie immer Spaß gemacht  . Ich hoffe, dass ich beim KFL12 dabei sein kann. Habe an dem Mi. Kunden im Büro und hoffe, dass ich die bis 17Uhr los werde. Ich meld mich aber schon mal unter vorbehalt an...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (20. September 2005)

Kurz noch was zur Tour am 21.09. 

Also mein Vorschlag ist eine FastschonHerbst - Altweibersommer - Abendfahrt.

Wir werden das Tageslicht nutzen und durch die sonnigen letzten und auch vorausgesagten nächsten Tage werden wir wohl überwiegend im Hellen fahren. Dann werden wir auch die Singletrails und schnellen Abfahrten _abarbeiten _  Später in der Dämmerung sind dann flowige Forstautobahnen und nette einfache trails dran. Hier werden wir dann auch Fahrradlampen benötigen. Es reicht übrigens was relativ Einfaches .

Ich sag schon mal Hallo   

Derk , Jörg , Achim ,  Michael und Sebastian. Ich freue mich auf die Tour.

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (20. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz noch was zur Tour am 21.09.
> 
> Später in der Dämmerung sind dann flowige Forstautobahnen und nette einfache trails dran. Hier werden wir dann auch Fahrradlampen benötigen. Es reicht übrigens was relativ Einfaches .




Oh, Oh, Oh,  

denke daran, dass Nachtsichtfähigkeit auch nachläßt .....

Notfalls nehme ich dann doch die FAB.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (20. September 2005)

Hallo Derk , keine Bedenken nötig. Es wird wie immer eine leichte Tour    und das Tempo natürlich den Sichtverhältnissen angepasst. VG Guido

Edit : Die trails die wir bei Dämmerung fahren können sind keine Singletrails sonderen Wanderwege die nicht ganz so breit wie die FAB´s sind. Das habe ich auch schon getestet . Das geht gut , besonders auch der juchhu nighttrail  , der ist richtig nett. (...der trail ...    )




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Oh, Oh,
> 
> denke daran, dass Nachtsichtfähigkeit auch nachläßt .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (20. September 2005)

wozu brauchen wir Licht?

Wenn die Sonne untergegangen ist, scheint *voll* der Mond!
nun, ich nehm es trotzdem mit, vielleicht geht der Mond erst später auf ...

Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (20. September 2005)

Haben wir etwa Vollmond    Super   VG Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> wozu brauchen wir Licht?
> 
> Wenn die Sonne untergegangen ist, scheint *voll* der Mond!
> nun, ich nehm es trotzdem mit, vielleicht geht der Mond erst später auf ...
> ...


----------



## juchhu (20. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Oh, Oh,
> 
> denke daran, dass Nachtsichtfähigkeit auch nachläßt .....
> 
> ...


 
Brillenträger haben es schwerer (nicht nur auf der Nase )  .

Durch die geringe Umgebungshelligkeit, die relativ kleine (meist nicht optimal) ausgeleuchtete Fläche müssen Augen und Gehirn Hochleistungssport betreiben.
Gerade die Fähigkeit, die Tiefenschärfe zu erkennen/ermittlen, ist nicht bzw. nur im eingeschränkten Maße vorhanden. Eine angeleuchtet Wurzel (Absatz, Stufe, andere Untergrundbeschaffenheit) verdeckt mit ihrem Schatten weiter dahinterliegende Details. Dies führt auch dazu, dass die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei Nightrides im Vergleich zur Tageslichtfahrt deutlich niedriger sind. Aber, wer langsam fährt, kommt auch ans Ziel.

Außerdem würde ich bei Dunkelheit nicht empfehlen, Schlüsselstellen zu fahren.  Obwohl die Erfahrung gezeigt hat, dass Nightrides Ängste sinken lassen, da man sich nur noch auf die nächsten 5-20m des Weges konzentrieren kann, weil die restliche Geländeformation von der Dunkelheit 'verschluckt' wird. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk , keine Bedenken nötig. Es wird wie immer eine leichte Tour  und das Tempo natürlich den Sichtverhältnissen angepasst. VG Guido
> 
> Edit : Die trails die wir bei Dämmerung fahren können sind keine Singletrails sonderen Wanderwege die nicht ganz so breit wie die FAB´s sind. Das habe ich auch schon getestet . Das geht gut , besonders auch der juchhu nighttrail , der ist richtig nett. (...der trail ...  )


 
Der Juchhu-Nighttrail ist ein schönes Erlebnis. Er ist leicht zu fahren, mit einem leichten Gefälle und einer nicht zu schmalen Wegesbreite führt er in Mäander um die Bäume herum.

Diesmal aber bitte bis zur Hütte durchfahren und nicht vorzeitig nach Norden auf den parallelen Hauptweg abbiegen. 

VG Martin

PS:Ich lade jetzt schon mal meine Akkus auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (21. September 2005)

wo genau ist denn der startplatz der heutigen tour?

werde es aber zeitlich wohl nicht schafen


----------



## Montana (21. September 2005)

Hallo Pepin , der Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Parkplatz am Wildgehege in Köln-Brück  Olpener Strasse (siehe auch LMB Eintrag) Wenn Du es nicht schaffst dann treffen wir uns evtl. unterwegs. Wir fahren von Köln-Brück um 17:30 in relativ ruhigem Tempo Richtung Osten. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja . Ich würde mich freuen. VG Guido 



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> wo genau ist denn der startplatz der heutigen tour?
> 
> werde es aber zeitlich wohl nicht schafen


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pepin , der Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Parkplatz am Wildgehege in Köln-Brück Olpener Strasse (siehe auch LMB Eintrag) Wenn Du es nicht schaffst dann treffen wir uns evtl. unterwegs. Wir fahren von Köln-Brück um 17:30 in relativ ruhigem Tempo Richtung Osten. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja . Ich würde mich freuen. VG Guido


 
Eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht  :

Meine Akkus sind aufgeladen  ,
nur mitfahren kann ich leider trotzdem nicht. 

Isch krieg die Krise. 

Wenn ich dann endlich mit meinen Projekten fertig bin, regnets im Strömen wieder für Wochen. 

Genießt das schöne Wetter.  Im Geiste bin ich bei Euch.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (21. September 2005)

Schade , Martin , ich werde aber wieder umfangreich berichten. 
Nur Fotos gibts es wohl leider nicht . Alex ist ja unterwegs.
Oder kann eine(r) nen Apparat mitbringen   
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall  den juchhu trail   

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht  :
> 
> Meine Akkus sind aufgeladen  ,
> nur mitfahren kann ich leider trotzdem nicht.
> ...


----------



## ralf (21. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade , Martin , ich werde aber wieder umfangreich berichten.
> Nur Fotos gibts es wohl leider nicht . Alex ist ja unterwegs.
> Oder kann eine(r) nen Apparat mitbringen
> Wir fahren auf jeden Fall  den juchhu trail
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

es war eine wirklich super Tour mit einer Super Truppe. Schönen Dank an euch alle.
Auch die Geduld und Hilfe als ich meinen Platten hatte. Nein, das ist nicht wirklich selbstverständlich. Habe ich schon anders erlebt.

Nun zu den Fotos: Nun ja, ich sagte ja bereits, daß meine kleine Pencam nicht wirklich taugt. Aber immerhin ein paar Fotos - schaut selbst  

Bis die Tage, ich komme gerne zur nächsten Tour.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (21. September 2005)

Ja, Ralf, Super-Tour und -Truppe und ein herrliches Wetter, auf der Heimfahrt schien mir der Mond ins Gesicht. Meine letzte Tour mit so vielen Mitfahrern war im Juli 1994, von Wipperfürth nach Gummersbach zur und kurz in die Aggertalsperre.

Wenns Wetter halbwegs gut ist , würde ich gerne wieder mitfahren.

Grüße an alle!

Achim


----------



## bestson (21. September 2005)

möchte mich auch noch mal für die tolle tour bedanken!
ohne eure ortskennenden guides wären wahrscheinlich 80% der teilnehmer im dunklen kingsforest verhungert!
habe jetzt wirklich kette geschmeckt!
ein extra dankeschön an alle, die mir den weg heimleuchteten.
bis zur nächsten tour!
andre


----------



## Balu. (21. September 2005)

Doch,

den kann ich mich nur anschliessen: Schön war´s !!  

Ich habe heute auch endlich die knackige Steigung bezwungen und musste nicht einmal schieben !!
Durch die Showeinlage des Nightride und den unfreiwilligen Kettenworkshop war heute für jeden ein Erlebniss/eine Erfahrung dabei.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich zur 13. Tour wieder.

P.S:Ich gelobe Pünktlichkeit !


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zu den Fotos: Nun ja, ich sagte ja bereits, daß meine kleine Pencam nicht wirklich taugt. Aber immerhin ein paar Fotos - schaut selbst
> 
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Ich schaue immer wieder gerne bei euch rein. Die Bilder haben ja fast schon Kultstatus


----------



## Montana (22. September 2005)

KFL 12 - 21.09.2005 17:30 - _AltweiberSommer - Abend und Nachtfahrt_
Teilnehmer :

Achim @ Ommer
Andre @ bestson
Derk @ Derk
Frank @ Cheetah
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Jörg @ Schnegge
Michael @ cannibal
Ralf @ ralf
Sebastian @ TheOriginal
Stefan @ Balu968


Guido @ Montana


Wieder ein grosser Andrang in Köln - Brück . Zur Startzeit tummelten sich bereits fast ein Dutzend ungeduldiger biker und eine bikerin. Nach kurzem Hallo gings bei herrlich sonnigem Spätsommerwetter über die gewohnten Wege Richtung Tütberg. Wir nahmen die Westtrails und die schnelle A4 Schotter Abfahrt. Der folgende knackige Anstieg wurde auch von unserem Singlespeeder problemlos bewältigt.   Dann gab es eine kleine Panne - defekter Schlauch - wurde schnell behoben aber nicht Rekord verdächtig schnell - das kam später noch. Wir nahmen dann gemeinsam die schönen trails nördlich von Lehmbach und fuhren dann zu den kniffligen trails (vielen Dank an Jörg für das hervorragende co-guiding) an der Forsbacher Mühle. 

Hier war es bereits sehr düster und die Stimmumg stieg weiter an . Zum Adrenalin kam nun auch der Spass an der Dunkelheit hinzu. Kurze Zeit später wurde von Sebastian unter grossem fachkundigem Publikum eine Kette in " ... Wetten dass ... " geeigneter rekordverdächtiger Zeit geflickt.   Nun war es komplett dunkel. Wir fuhren über den Asphalt des Rennwegs bei kompletter Dunkelheit erleuchtet nur durch unsere Fahrradlampen. Frank hatte die mit Abstand beste. Geiles Teil.     

Nun folgte der Höhepunkt der Tour - der *Juchhu nighttrail * . Hier wurde uns nicht zuviel versprochen   , Herrlich flowig und super interessante Nachtstrecke . Später verabschieden sich Derk und Gertrud die noch einen weiten Nachhauseweg hatten. Die Anderen fuhren am Wildgehege entlang zum Parkplatz zurück. Ich persönlich  fand die Leistung von Gertrud   diesmal beachtlich   . Aussserdem ist sie sehr sympatisch und passte perfekt in die wirklich nette Gruppe. 


Unsere Tour in 2D








Das Höhenprofil (nach GPS mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)






Barometrisch mit Geko301 : 393 hm (Eichung am Parkplatz in K-Brück )


Danke noch mal an alle die mitgefahren sind . Es war wie immer sehr nett . 

Ich freue mich schon jetzt aufs nächste Mal. 

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. September 2005)

Danke , Uwe , ich glaube das macht uns auch so schnell  keiner nach.   Stell Dir vor Gardasee , Alpen oder so und dann solche Fotos   Kult hoch 10 . VG Guido 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaue immer wieder gerne bei euch rein. Die Bilder haben ja fast schon Kultstatus


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> KFL 12 - 21.09.2005 17:30 - _AltweiberSommer - Abend und Nachtfahrt_
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Das freut mich, dass der *Juchhu nighttrail *Euch gefallen hat. 
Ihr seid ja auch den gesamten Trail gefahren. 
Er ist zwar nicht anspruchsvoll und leider zu kurz,
aber das Rumgekurve zwischen den Bäumen macht bei Dunkelheit  saumäßig Spass. 

Da bekomme ich richtig Sehnsucht  ,
wenn ich mir vorstelle  ,
wieviel Spass Ihr gehabt haben musst. 

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (22. September 2005)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich schließe mich der bisherigen Bewertung des gestrigen Nachmittags/Abends an:  schön war´s .


Dank Gertrud fuhr ich mit ihr dann noch einen Trail mehr als die anderen. 

(Kennen-)Gelernt habe ich habe ich aber auch einiges über Beleuchtungsanlagen, die man tunlich doch nicht mit der kleinen , schnellen Mark bei Aldi, Metro usw kaufen sollte.  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## StahlfotoBikes (22. September 2005)

Moin!

Ja als erstes muss ich mich beim Kettennietstifter bedanken   

Das Teil steht schon auf der Packliste für die nächste Tour und auch entschieden ist, dass ein Multitool mit Nieter geordert wird   

Danke an alle für die Tour, Gedlul und einfach klasse unkomplizierte Stimmung.
Die Touren machen echt Spaß.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

TheOriginal schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ja als erstes muss ich mich beim Kettennietstifter bedanken
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich mich mal als profesioneller Schrauber outen darf?!   

Ich habe letztens wieder zwei gerissene Ketten gesehen, die während der Tour genietet worden sind. Die Multitools sind zwar schön und gut, aber die Qualität deren Vernietung ist in keinem Fall mit einem Rohloff Revolver zu vergleichen. Zwar führen die Multitools die Niete schon gut ein, aber die spezielle Prägung und damit verbundene Weitung der Nietenenden können sie im Gegensatz zum Rohloff Revolver nicht.

Bei Kettenrisse während der Tour empfehle ich immer SRAM-Kettenschlösser.

VG Martin

PS: Zum Nachlesen http://www.rohloff.de/?p=PRODUKTE/REVOLVER%202


----------



## Montana (22. September 2005)

@ all Danke für eure netten Worte . Auch mir hat die Tour super gefallen.
Es war eine klasse Gruppe und eine tolle Stimmung   

Tja, Derk, da werde ich doch glatt leicht neidisch.   
Wir sind dafür aber noch durchs   Wildgehege.   

Viele Grüsse Guido




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Dank Gertrud fuhr ich mit ihr dann noch einen Trail mehr als die anderen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (22. September 2005)

...Dank Gertrud fuhr ich mit ihr dann noch einen Trail mehr als die anderen...

Ja bitte sehr Derk. War mir doch ein Vergnügen. 

Nächstes mal bring ich auch ne ordentliche Lampe und etwas wärmere Kleidung mit.

Danke an den Tourenguide Guido. Deinen Namen merke ich mir von nun an - versprochen ! 

Also die Herren, bis Mittwoch !

Gruß
Gertrud


----------



## cannibal (22. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich mal als profesioneller Schrauber outen darf?!
> 
> 
> Bei Kettenrisse während der Tour empfehle ich immer SRAM-Kettenschlösser.
> ...




Und die passendenn auch an eine Shimano-Kette???  

Gruß, Michael


----------



## cannibal (22. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ all Danke für eure netten Worte .
> 
> Halt, halt, Guido. Da waren wir doch noch gar nicht alle durch, mit der Lobhudelei. Auch ich schließe mich den dankenden Worten an!  Der Nighttrail war auch für mich eine neue und tolle Erfahrung. Hat echt Spass gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Und die passendenn auch an eine Shimano-Kette???
> 
> Gruß, Michael


 
Yep!

Wichtig ist nur, dass die Kettenschlösser für den richtigen Kettentyp gewählt werden. Also nicht 7-fach-Schloss für 9-fach-Kette.  

Die Dinger sind einfach geil. Ich fahre nicht mehr ohne. Allein, dass man bei Saubermachen mal eben schnell die Kette abmachen kann, sind sie ihr Geld wert.

VG Martin


----------



## StahlfotoBikes (22. September 2005)

Die sind echt klasse, das stimmt. Aber gestern hätten Sie mir alleine nicht viel gebracht. Da mußte ein Glied erstmal raus.


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

TheOriginal schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind echt klasse, das stimmt. Aber gestern hätten Sie mir alleine nicht viel gebracht. Da mußte ein Glied erstmal raus.


 
Da habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich befürworte die Mitnahme eines Multitools (bin schon Alienträger gewesen, da hat das noch keiner mit dem MTB-Sport verbunden ).  

Zum Aufnieten sind sie voll OK.  Nur zum Vernieten taugen sie nichts.  

VG Martin


----------



## cannibal (22. September 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> Wichtig ist nur, dass die Kettenschlösser für den richtigen Kettentyp gewählt werden. Also nicht 7-fach-Schloss für 9-fach-Kette.
> 
> VG Martin




Vielen Dank für den Tipp  

VG Michael


----------



## juchhu (22. September 2005)

cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für den Tipp
> 
> VG Michael


 
SRAM Kettenschlösser nur mit Gefühl öffnen. 

Dabei mit leichten Druck durch jeweils Daumen und Zeigefinger der linken und rechten Hand auf die Bolzen des Kettenschlosses drücken, dabei die Kette leicht hin- und herbewegen quer zur Zugrichtung und dann die Kettenschlosshälften in Zugrichtung gegeneinanderschieben. Sobald sie 'ausgerastet' sind, quer zur Zugrichtung auseinanderziehen bzw. öffnen. 

Ohne Kraft und ohne Fluchen.  

Mit Gefühl halt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (22. September 2005)

Hi Gertrud , ich habe mir gedacht: nicht das die sich einen kräftigen Schnupfen einfängt. Es wurde ja doch recht kühl.  Wenn Du meinen Namen mal wieder vergessen solltest , dann denke halt an
eine Nähmaschine    

Bis bald wieder  VG Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dank Gertrud fuhr ich mit ihr dann noch einen Trail mehr als die anderen...
> 
> Ja bitte sehr Derk. War mir doch ein Vergnügen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. September 2005)

Guter Tipp Martin .    Ich könnte auch keine Kette in Sebastians Geschwindigkeit   reparieren. Werde mir daher auch mal beizeiten so ein Kettenschloss zu legen.   VG  Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> SRAM Kettenschlösser nur mit Gefühl öffnen.
> 
> Dabei mit leichten Druck durch jeweils Daumen und Zeigefinger der linken und rechten Hand auf die Bolzen des Kettenschlosses drücken, dabei die Kette leicht hin- und herbewegen quer zur Zugrichtung und dann die Kettenschlosshälften in Zugrichtung gegeneinanderschieben. Sobald sie 'ausgerastet' sind, quer zur Zugrichtung auseinanderziehen bzw. öffnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (22. September 2005)

Nachdem wir bei der 12. leichten Tour   diverse kleine Pannen und kleine Stürze glimpflichst überstanden haben ist es nun ja problemlos möglich 

KFL 13   

anzukündigen. Diese wird die allerallerletzte _ Mittwochs-im-Hellen-Starten-und-noch-lange-im-Hellen-fahren-Tour _ werden. Nach den Herbstferien ist es abends recht bald dunkel.   

  Geplant sind aber noch einige nette nightrides   und weitere Termine am Samstag oder Sonntag. 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (23. September 2005)

so bin wieder da aus dem renrad paradies *   *

Mittwoch bin ich dabei dan gehts rund mit dem jungen hund  bis dann alex ps @ Guido werde morgen oder Sonntag mal die andere Richtung richtung Bensberg was genauer erkundschaften ^^ mal gucken was es da so gibt 

ps Ich bin heis aufs Biken


----------



## Montana (23. September 2005)

Welcome back _junger Hund_  
Richtung Bensberg biste doch bald beim Juchhu . Du willst ihm wohl beim Aufräumen helfen , was  Zum biken : Im LMB stehn ne Menge netter Termine und nächsten Mittwoch kommt dann der Höhepunkt der Saison   
Ich freue mich schon drauf   

VG Guido 


Übrigens 5 MitfahrerInnen schon 5 Tage vor der Tour ist einfach   





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> so bin wieder da aus dem renrad paradies *   *
> 
> Mittwoch bin ich dabei dan gehts rund mit dem jungen hund  bis dann alex ps @ Guido werde morgen oder Sonntag mal die andere Richtung richtung Bensberg was genauer erkundschaften ^^ mal gucken was es da so gibt
> 
> ps Ich bin heis aufs Biken


----------



## ralf (23. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> VG Guido
> 
> Übrigens 5 MitfahrerInnen schon 5 Tage vor der Tour ist einfach



... jetzt sind's sieben   

Gruß Ralf

PS: Gestern war mein Reifen wieder platt. Habe ihn geflickt. War übrigens ein Glassplitter, der noch im Reifen steckte - ganz klein.
          - und heute eine kleine Ausfahrt ... und ... wieder platt   

      ... morgen ist Wochenende. Nach der obligatorischen Gartenarbeit gehe ich der Sache ultimativ auf den Grund.    Was soll's, die Erfahrung lehrte mich, daß Reifenpannen immer in Serie kommen. Anschließend ist wieder ein Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## Montana (23. September 2005)

Grüss dich  Ralf

ja so ein platter Reifen der kann schon nerven. Ich habe mal von einem Tipp gelesen das Innere des Mantels mit einem Stück Watte abzutasten. Bleibt die Watte irgendwo hängen  .... dann hast Du den Übeltäter , kannst Du ja mal ausprobieren. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls und bis Mittwoch.  

VG Guido

Jetzt sind es 8   



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... jetzt sind's sieben
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (23. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss dich  Ralf
> 
> ja so ein platter Reifen der kann schon nerven. Ich habe mal von einem Tipp gelesen das Innere des Mantels mit einem Stück Watte abzutasten. Bleibt die Watte irgendwo hängen  .... dann hast Du den Übeltäter , kannst Du ja mal ausprobieren. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls und bis Mittwoch.
> 
> ...




Hi Guido,

ist ja echt ein scharfer Tip   
Den werde ich dann morgen wirklich mal ausprobieren.
Wieso bin ich da nicht schon längst selber drauf gekommen?    

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (24. September 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... jetzt sind's sieben
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> 
> ...





			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss dich  Ralf
> 
> ja so ein platter Reifen der kann schon nerven. Ich habe mal von einem Tipp gelesen das Innere des Mantels mit einem Stück Watte abzutasten. Bleibt die Watte irgendwo hängen  .... dann hast Du den Übeltäter , kannst Du ja mal ausprobieren. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls und bis Mittwoch.
> 
> ...


Hi,
den Mantel dabei umkrempeln, so das, das innere aussen ist.
Bei mir mir war's mal ein ganz kleiner (1-2mm) Dorn gewesen, der noch im Mantel steckte.
Den Tip mit der Watte kannte ich noch nicht.   

Sinnvoll ist es auch sich bei der Demontage des Mantels und Schlauches zu merken wo und an welcher Stelle das Ventil ist. Wenn das Loch im Schlauch gefunden wurde kann die Stelle im Mantel leicht lokalisiert werden und gezielt nach dem eingedrungenem Fremdkörper abgesucht werden.

Ich montiere den Reifen immer so, das die Mitte des Herstellerlogos über dem Ventil ist. Oder mache mir mit einem wasserfesten Filzstift (Edding) einen Strich auf den Mantel und Schlauch (wegen der Seite) wenn du den Schlauch bei der Suche nach dem Loch 3x gedreht hast, findest du sonst die richtige Seite nicht mehr.

Ein Tip aus der Rubrik: Aus der Praxis, für die Praxis.    

Wenn ihr mal am Wochenende fahrt, werde ich mich mal anschliessen, Abend's ist's mir zu hektisch.


----------



## Montana (24. September 2005)

Hallo Helmut , wir haben uns ja mal im Sommer (lang ists her  ) beim Martin kennengelernt. Da wir hier ja unter uns sind   , kann ich Dir auch verraten woher ich den Tipp mit der Watte habe. Es gibt da doch diese aus dem Amerikanischen kommende Dummies-Buch-Serie. Eins dieser Bücher heisst wirklich " ...  Radsport für Dummies ... "    und ist von Allen St. John. ISBN: 3826628845 Dort gibt es eine Menge Tipps auch zum Thema MTB . Ist zwar von 2000 aber interessant gemacht.

Zum Mitfahren :
Ich habe mir auch schon gedacht : " Wo bleibt denn nur der Schildbürger ? "   

Demnächst fahren wir ja öfter am Wochenende und da sind alle wieder herzlich eingeladen   

VG Guido






			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> den Mantel dabei umkrempeln, so das, das innere aussen ist.
> Bei mir mir war's mal ein ganz kleiner (1-2mm) Dorn gewesen, der noch im Mantel steckte.
> Den Tip mit der Watte kannte ich noch nicht.
> ...


----------



## hama687 (24. September 2005)

ich habs mal mit unplatbar reifen versucht die sind echt ganz k ...

zum wochenende - stimmt wird Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. September 2005)

Ja , yippiieyeh , mein Licht ist da. Sigma ist reich geworden  
Gleich mal montieren . Und heute abend testen    VG Guido





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs mal mit unplatbar reifen versucht die sind echt ganz k ...
> 
> zum wochenende - stimmt wird Zeit


----------



## hama687 (24. September 2005)

Guido kannst ja heute abend mit fahren im Kfl wollte da auch hin


----------



## Montana (24. September 2005)

Joh , der Akku lädt aber noch auf . Ich weiss nicht genau wann er voll ist. Ich tippe mal auf 18:00 Uhr.   Dann von hier los,   nee bringt wohl nicht mehr viel. Mal sehen . VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Guido kannst ja heute abend mit fahren im Kfl wollte da auch hin


----------



## hama687 (24. September 2005)

treffen um 19 uhr am parkplatz?


----------



## Montana (24. September 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> treffen um 19 uhr am parkplatz?



Sofern der Akku dann voll ist   das soll insgesamt 6 Std. dauern. Ich hoffe sehr das es klappt.Sonnst melde ich mich um 18:00 spätestens bei Dir.

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (24. September 2005)

Tja heute wahr es so weit Guido und ich haben unsere Lampen ans Bike Montiert und haben mal ein bsichen rum versucht was man fahren kann, tatsache ist es geht alles nur macht es 10000 mal mehr fun 

Zur Tour 32 km ~450 hm

Wie immer bin ich meinen Bildern treu geblieben und hab natürlich auch in der dunkel heit extra für Handlampe welche geschossen 

*Berricht* 

Tja da standen wir erst mal vor und haben überlegt was nun.. ps haben es Ignoriert^^







da kommt Guido einen Trail runter geschoben schade ist doch zu dunkel^^





















Öh ja ka  ah doch Pferde weg im Osten nahe A4^^






fragt nich´t ^^






da gehts hoch und wie ... aber haben beide aufgegeben 











Guido wahr so schnell Vorbei da Raucht es halt schon mal^^


----------



## hama687 (24. September 2005)

schöner Baum   











Beweis foto für seine Frau das er noch um 9:30 mitten im Wald steckte 






da schiebt der schon wieder jomy






Feier Abend ^^


----------



## Montana (24. September 2005)

Tja , so kommt das wenn man kurzentschlossen noch ne kleine Abendrunde starten möchte und dann in eine absolut geile nightride abdrifftet , vollkommen die Zeit verrgisst  , alle Tagestrails auch nachts   fährt , alles mit GPS aufzeichnet , dann aber keinen Bock  mehr auf Auswertung hat , einen super MTB Kumpel gefiunden hat , der diese schei$$ (_sorry_) Kultbilder machen kann , ich glaube wir sind nahe am Thema _MTB - fahren aber richtig _ angekommen. Es war extremst gut    

VG Guido


----------



## volker k (24. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Tja , so kommt das wenn man kurzentschlossen noch ne kleine Abendrunde starten möchte und dann in eine absolut geile nightride abdrifftet , vollkommen die Zeit verrgisst  , alle Tagestrails auch nachts   fährt , alles mit GPS aufzeichnet , dann aber keinen Bock  mehr auf Auswertung hat , einen super MTB Kumpel gefiunden hat , der diese schei$$ (_sorry_) Kultbilder machen kann , ich glaube wir sind nahe am Thema _MTB - fahren aber richtig _ angekommen. Es war extremst gut
> 
> VG Guido




Jawohl Herr Erklärbär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl Herr Erklärbär.



Nöö   - ich doch nicht - Ich suche eher nach Erklärungen.  
z. B. Warum das _radeln_ vorhin im dunklen Wald so gut war    

VG Guido


----------



## cannibal (25. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , yippiieyeh , mein Licht ist da.
> 
> Schade, schade,schade! Ich hab gestern unmittelber vor dieser Meldung mal im LMB nach der angekündigten Tour durch die Wahner Heide gesucht, leider nichts gefunden.   Hätte ich die Nightride-Ansage noch gesehen, wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.   War ja wohl auch echt toll. So freue ich mich jetzt auf nächsten Mittwoch   und hoffe bis dahin auf trockenes Wetter.
> 
> VG, Michael


----------



## Montana (25. September 2005)

Hallo Michael , die nightride mit Alex sollte nur so ne kleine Abendrunde ohne LMB Ankündigung werden  . Ich hatte ja noch einen reaktiv frühen Termin heute morgen.   

Aber wer uns kennt weiss, dass manches oft anderes kommt wie geplant. Wir sind kreuz und quer durch den KF , hatten Riesenspass am neuen Licht und an Alex neuer Digicam  So konnte wir sehr sehr lange fahren und die schönen Horrorfotos machen. Demnächst gibt es mehr in dieser Richtung und dann bist Du bestimmt dabei. Achja : Ich war erst so 22:30 wieder zu Hause und heute morgen dann der Kurs bei SIT , ganz schön heftig.   

Hoffentlich bin ich Mittwoch wieder bei Kräften und es regnet nicht in Strömen denn .... 




			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, schade,schade! Ich hab gestern unmittelber vor dieser Meldung mal im LMB nach der angekündigten Tour durch die Wahner Heide gesucht, leider nichts gefunden.   Hätte ich die Nightride-Ansage noch gesehen, wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.   War ja wohl auch echt toll. So freue ich mich jetzt auf nächsten Mittwoch   und hoffe bis dahin auf trockenes Wetter.
> 
> VG, Michael


----------



## Montana (25. September 2005)

.... neben 

bikekiller , Ommer , _Anja_ , hama687 , Balu968 , TheOriginal , ralf , Cheetah , cannibal und bestson 

hat sich diesmal auch prominenter Besuch aus der Eifel (Handlampe) angekündigt.   Ob der wohl ne Kamera mitbringt   

Ich freue mich auf diese Runde.   

VG Guido


----------



## ralf (25. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> .... neben
> 
> bikekiller , Ommer , _Anja_ , hama687 , Balu968 , TheOriginal , ralf , Cheetah , cannibal und bestson
> 
> ...



... oder vielleicht 'nen Regenschirm? wetter.de gibt derzeit für Mittwoch eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 57% an. Irgendwo habe ich als bekennender "im trockenen Fahrer"    noch eine Regenjacke   

Alle reden derzeit von Licht ..., ich habe mir heute bei ebay für kleines Geld 
'nen schönen leichten Specialized Laufradsatz geschossen.    
Nun ja, bis Mittwoch werde ich ihn sicher nicht haben. Aber dann ... werde ich schweben   

Gruß bis Mittwoch, Ralf


----------



## Montana (25. September 2005)

Jau , Ralf , ich bin und bleibe Optimist. Die Wettervorhersagen sind ja so eine Sache   Selbst mit aktuellen Niederschlagsradar Grafiken haben wir schon Unstimmigkeiten gehabt.    Ich gehe von einer regenfreien Zone im KF aus. Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 17:30 am Treffpunkt. 

Zur *leichten * Regenfahrt allgemein : Wir hatten schon zwei oder drei Mal das Vergnügen und in der Gruppe lässt sich das ganz gut verkraften   

Mal sehen . Übrigens herzlichen Glückwunsch zum LR Satz   

VG Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder vielleicht 'nen Regenschirm? wetter.de gibt derzeit für Mittwoch eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 57% an. Irgendwo habe ich als bekennender "im trockenen Fahrer"    noch eine Regenjacke
> 
> Alle reden derzeit von Licht ..., ich habe mir heute bei ebay für kleines Geld
> 'nen schönen leichten Specialized Laufradsatz geschossen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (25. September 2005)

pff regen was ist das denn^^


----------



## hama687 (26. September 2005)

so ich bin ja erkundungsfreudig also gibts keine 






geschweige denn 






Ich werd das Spielzeug ausprobieren insgesamt 24 Watt ^^ hält nach Hersteller ca 1,5 Stunden und bei 12 Watt betrieb 3 Stunden naja bin ich mal gespannt was ich mir da für 115 an land gezoggen habe ...






@ Chetta du hast doch ahnung eher gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Montana (26. September 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch   , dann fahren sehr bald Tag und Nacht - 
und in Kürze die ganze Nacht durch oder wie   oder   

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich bin ja erkundungsfreudig also gibts keine
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## cannibal (26. September 2005)

@all
Bei der ganzen Light-Power   die da so langsam an den Start gebracht wird kann ich meine Einspänner-Kerzenbirne   ja wohl gleich gegen eine deutlich leichtere Sonnenbrille tauschen.   Ihr blast mich mit Euren Flutlichtanlagen am Mittwoch bestimmt aus dem Wald.  
Ich freu mich auf die ERLEUCHTUNG und TROCKENE Stunden.  

VG, Michael


----------



## Montana (26. September 2005)

Keine Angst , Michael , hama`s Lampe kommt erst nächste Woche und ich bin zeitgemäss voll auf dem Energie-Spar-Trip  - Also die EvoX ist schon sehr gut und es mach Spass damit zu fahren aber Dein Licht war doch auch voll OK   

VG Guido



			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Bei der ganzen Light-Power   die da so langsam an den Start gebracht wird kann ich meine Einspänner-Kerzenbirne   ja wohl gleich gegen eine deutlich leichtere Sonnenbrille tauschen.   Ihr blast mich mit Euren Flutlichtanlagen am Mittwoch bestimmt aus dem Wald.
> Ich freu mich auf die ERLEUCHTUNG und TROCKENE Stunden.
> 
> VG, Michael


----------



## Montana (26. September 2005)

Edit : Wir waren heute Abend nach Alex*s (  ) Meinung auf einer kleinen nightride. War dann um 21:30 wieder angenehm geschafft zu Hause. Wir sind alles das gefahren was wir auch sonst im Hellen gefahren sind. Geht auch zu zweit oder in einer kleinen Gruppe . Am Mittwoch wirds dann ähnlich wie beim letzten Mal. Das war doch schon sehr nett    VG Guido


----------



## chris_köln (27. September 2005)

Hallo!
Komme auch aus der Gegend, fahrt ihr die Tage auch mal im Tageslicht? Mein Akku von Sigma ist nämlich am Ende. Bin Student in Köln und ab nächste Woche wieder da. Würde mir mal gerne eure Gegend ansehen.


----------



## Montana (27. September 2005)

Hallo Chris , zunächst mal herzlich willkommen 
Da gibts nur eins . Akkus flott laden und morgen mitkommen.   
Wir fahren übrigens erst zum Schluss eine Zeitlang mit Licht und dafür reicht auch diesmal eine normale Fahrradlampe. VG Guido

Hier  findest Du alle Infos und kannst Dich eintragen.




			
				chris_köln schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Komme auch aus der Gegend, fahrt ihr die Tage auch mal im Tageslicht? Mein Akku von Sigma ist nämlich am Ende. Bin Student in Köln und ab nächste Woche wieder da. Würde mir mal gerne eure Gegend ansehen.


----------



## chris_köln (27. September 2005)

Da kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, ich bin erst ab Sonntag wieder zu Hause. Der Akku von meiner Sigma Mirage ist defekt, der macht keinen Piep mehr, wollte mal sehen ob man den irgnedwie ersetzen kann, bei Conrad oder so. Aber ab Nächste Woche hätte ich dann schon Lust.


----------



## Schnegge (27. September 2005)

@ all
Hallo zusammen,

da hab ich nochmal kurz Zeit bevor ich morgen für 10 abhaue und schau ins Forum. Und was seh ich 12 anmeldungen schon am Vortag     ! Ich werde weich  ! Währe gerne dabei   Ich wünsch euuch viel spaß und wenig Pannen  
Bis demnächst 
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. September 2005)

schade schnegge schade chris  

naja was schönes wetter dienst für morgen 

WETTER  	 	
Höchsttemperatur 		 17 °C
Tiefsttemperatur 		 12°  (9°)

WIND 		
Tempo/Böen 		 19 / 35 km/h 
Windrichtung 		 W

SONNE 		
Sonnenscheindauer 		4 h 00 min  
Sonnenaufgang 		07:32  
Sonnenuntergang 		19:17  

*NIEDERSCHLAG 	* 
Menge 		<= 0,5 l/qm  
*Risiko 		6 %  * 
Luftfeuchtigkeit 		63 %


----------



## Montana (27. September 2005)

Das wird schon noch... mit dem Wetter   Jetzt ist 19:28 und es ist bereits etwas arg düster.   
Da wissen wir was uns morgen erwartet.   

Noch was leicht OT : Ich hatte ja etwas Probleme mit meinen neuen Sigma EvoX Beleuchtungs-Set und habe das reklamiert 

Hier nun die Antwort der Firma Sigma :

...............................................................................................

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX ,

wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie zurzeit Probleme mit Ihrem Kabel haben und 
werden Ihnen natürlich noch heute ein neues Y-Kabel kostenlos per Post zusenden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXXXX XXXXX 
................................................................................................

_Namen geändert   _ 

Sehr lobenswert. So sollte das sein


----------



## Derk (28. September 2005)

Hallo Guido,

ich hoffe ( weiß noch nicht ) , heute Abend mit von der Partie zu sein.

Eine Bedingung ist, dass ich mich von den LAchanfällen rechtzeitig erhole, die bei der Lektüre "meines"  Lieserpfadtrails mit einiger Regelmäßigkeit auftreten.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (28. September 2005)

Hallo Derk , ich würde mich sehr freuen wenns klappt . Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen  

Zu deinem Thread : Alle Achtung und Herzlichen Glückwunsch   
Das ist ja ein richtiger  Kult geworden   

Hier ist mein persönlicher Favorit :


			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Trip schein historische Dimensionen zu erreichen. Sportlich bleibt abzuwarten, aber kameradschaftlich schon jetzt gaaaaannnnnnzzzz weit vorne.
> 
> Mal sehen, welche Joker Derk noch spielt. Ok, er ist Anwalt (m.W.), aber dass er einen Matlock oder Perry Mason glatt an die Wand spielt...herrlich, wer ihn zum Freund hat, welche Grausamkeiten denkt er sich gegen seine Feinde (Kontrahenten) aus :SMILEY MIT GIERIG SABBERND HERAUSHÄNGENDER ZUNGE


      

VG Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ich hoffe ( weiß noch nicht ) , heute Abend mit von der Partie zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derk (28. September 2005)

Hallo Guido,

viel Vergügen in großer Runde wünsche ich Dir, an dem ich leider nicht werde teilenehmen können.

Mich hat nun doch noch ein Termin in Niederkassel-Ranzel heute Spätnachmittag erwischt, den ich aber mit dem Rad anfahren werde. Damit wäre ich zumindest etwas entschädigt.

Tschüß
Derk


----------



## Montana (28. September 2005)

Schade, Derk , ein anderes Mal dann wieder.   
Was ist im Lieser- Fred los ? Ich werde unruhig . Wie geht es weiter ?

VG Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> viel Vergügen in großer Runde wünsche ich Dir, an dem ich leider nicht werde teilenhemen können.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannibal (28. September 2005)

Hallo Guido, hallo KFL-Freunde.

Jetzt habe ich mich so sehr auf die letzte Mittwoch-Abend-Nightride-Tour gefreut und stelle gerade vollkommen entsetzt und erschrocken meine größte Dummheit der Woche fest. Habe gestern in der Hektik vergessen mein total entladenes Sigma-Akku an die Dose zu legen. Es ist auch leider das einzige Fahradlicht was ich besitze und das braucht 7 Stunden zum Laden. So kann ich die Tour vergessen 
Jetzt verpasse ich die "Erleuchtung des Königsforstes" doch noch. Ich könnte mich aber auch.....    
Ich wünsche Euch trotz Mega-Neid viel Spass und ne störungsfreie Tour.
Ich werde mich derweil in irgend eine Ecke zurückziehen und ärgern. Meine Laune ist für heute wohl geschmissen.
Euch viel Spass und kommt gut zurück.
Auf bald, vielleicht mal an den Wochenenden.

VG, Michael


----------



## Derk (28. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist im Lieser- Fred los ? Ich werde unruhig . Wie geht es weiter ?
> 
> VG Guido



Weiß ich doch auch nicht.  Ich beschränke mich da auf die Vorbereitung der Fahrt, die ich in jedem Fall unternehmen werde. Das Wetter soll am Samstag  ja doch einigermaßen trocken sein. Drück die Daumen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## hama687 (28. September 2005)

So nachdem ich jetzte zu müde bin für die Arbeite stell ich nur ein Pic on den rest findet ihr hier ....  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=31416







ps wie man genau sehn kann sind sie alle hinter ihm weshalb es keinen Grunde gebe da nicht zu fahren DDDDDDD 

gn8 zusammen schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Anja_ (28. September 2005)

*Chill Out im Königsforst*






Zu einer After-Work-Party der besonderen Art hatten DJs Guido und Alex heute Abend geladen. Der Treffpunkt war so unkonventionell wie das Event - der Parkplatz "Am Wildwechsel" in Brück. Dort fanden sich zur vereinbarten Zeit um 17:30 Uhr - naja, um _fast_ 17:30 Uhr, der gute Wille konnte wohl bei allen vorausgesetzt werden - 14 Wellness-Enthusiasten samt Anhang (Räder, Licht...) ein.
Nach einer unwesentlichen Wartezeit von etwa 20 Minuten hatte schließlich auch der letzte Partygänger sein Bike zusammengebastelt und es konnte losgehen - in atemberaubenden Tempo, zunächst vor allem über FABs. 

Aber Guido hatte mit seiner Ankündigung ("einige nette Single Trails") nicht zu viel versprochen. Baumstämme, reißende Wildbäche, ausgewaschene Kiesrinnen, bodenlose Fango-Sümpfe und nicht zuletzt eine Rotte Wildschweine harrten der unerschrockenen Biker-Meute. Das absolute Highlight waren aber die beiden überirdisch strahlenden Nordic-Walking-Enthusiasten mit ihren Reflexstreifentarnanzügen und Stirnlampen.

Waren wir noch im Hellen losgefahren, wurde es im Wald bald schummrig, und schließlich war es so weit: Zeit für das Haupt-Event des Abends. 
_Die Lampen wurden eingeschaltet!!_

Hier zeigte es sich, wer die wahren Helden des Waldes waren. Während ich mit meiner mageren "Cat Eye"-Funzel weit abgeschlagen auf dem vorletzten Platz landete (dem letzten Platz ging übrigens im Laufe des Abends der Saft aus), strahlten andere mit ihren Flutlichtanlagen sämtliches Getier aus dem Wald heraus. Gut, dass die Wahner Heide weit entfernt war, sonst hätten wir den Flugverkehr auf dem Airport Köln-Bonn in ernstliche Gefahr gebracht.

Dreieinhalb Stunden lang sind wir kreuz und quer durchs Gelände gebrettert (ich gebe zu: Die Orientierung hatte ich nach den ersten 20 Minuten schon verloren). Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, mit wem ich da eigentlich gefahren bin... Da gibt es Guido und Alex und Gertrud und dann den mit dem gelben/orangefarbenen/blauen Trikot, den mit dem Flutlichtstrahler, den mit dem roten Helm...  Nebenbei: Unsere Partygruppe war geringfügig chaotisch. Aber nichtsdestotrotz: Es hat riesig Spaß gemacht! Herzlichen Dank nochmal an unsere Guides Guido und Alex. 
Wann fahren wir wieder?


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Hallo Michael , schade aber beim nächsten Mal musst Du unbedingt wieder mit dabei sein. Wir machen bestmmt bald wieder eine nette nightride im KF

VG Guido



			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido, hallo KFL-Freunde.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mich so sehr auf die letzte Mittwoch-Abend-Nightride-Tour gefreut und stelle gerade vollkommen entsetzt und erschrocken meine größte Dummheit der Woche fest. Habe gestern in der Hektik vergessen mein total entladenes Sigma-Akku an die Dose zu legen. Es ist auch leider das einzige Fahradlicht was ich besitze und das braucht 7 Stunden zum Laden. So kann ich die Tour vergessen
> Jetzt verpasse ich die "Erleuchtung des Königsforstes" doch noch. Ich könnte mich aber auch.....
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

KFL 13 - 28.09.2005 17:30 -   KF-Erleuchtung  -  Abend und Nachtfahrt

Teilnehmer :

Achim @ Ommer
Andre @ bestson
Alex @ hama687
Anja @ _anja_
Bernhard 
Felix @ timhau
Frank @ Cheetah
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Matthias @ Mattes245
Ralf @ ralf
Stefan @ Balu968
Stephan @ wingover
Uwe @ Handlampe

Guido @ Montana

Danke an Anja für den hervoragenden Bericht.   
Danke an Alex für das tolle co-Guiding und Fotos   
Danke an Uwe der weiten Weg auf sich genommen hat.   
Danke an alle Anderen die mitgefahren sind     
Danke an Wildschweine, Hase , ET-Walker und den Igel   
Danke an Martin für Forums-Freundschaft und wissenschaftliche Beratung.   

Es war wie immer total super. 

VG Guido

*Die beliebte GPS -Aufzeichnung - Unsere Tour in 2 D * 






*Und das beliebte Höhen Diagramm *


----------



## _Anja_ (29. September 2005)

Mann, dort sind wir wirklich überall langgefahren? Ich brauch' wirklich ein GPS. 

Hier noch ein paar weitere Fotos. Das Dumme an solchen Fotos ist immer, das sie die absolut undramatischsten Momente einer Tour zeigen. Muss mir doch mal ne Helmkamera zulegen.  Sonst kriegen alle, die nicht dabei waren, ja einen völlig falschen Eindruck.





Ja wo laufen sie denn? Wir fahren so nichts Böses ahnend durch die Gegend, und stellen auf einmal fest, dass uns die zweite Hälfte der Gruppe verloren gegangen ist. Nach einigem (erfolglosen) Fahnden seitens des Guides fahren wir zurück und finden sie... an der Grillhütte!!
Nächstes Mal ordern wir 'nen Pizza-Service dorthin.






Ein schöner Rücken...





Gertrud und Der-mit-dem-gelben-Trikot freuen sich über die Strahlkraft meines Blitzes. Sorry, war ein echt dreckiger Trick.


----------



## bikekiller (29. September 2005)

Hallo Anja,

spitzen Foto. Danke dafür ! 
War eine sehr schöne Tour. Wieder einmal. Trotz optimierter Beleuchtung (Sigma Mirage im Doppelpack) versagte mein Akku leider vor Ende der Tour, so dass ich im Dunkeln den Weg nach Rath finden durfte. Das war spannend... danke noch einmal an den Flutlicht- Lichtspender, der mich auf dem Rückweg der Tour mit beleuchtet hat. Mister Baumstamm und Hinterrad Stylist. Respekt an Deine Künste !

Also die Herren und Anja - gerne mach ich den Martinsride (auch mit Gesang) mit !

Gruß
Gertrud (bikekiller)


----------



## bikekiller (29. September 2005)

...Es war wie immer total super.... 

Hallo Guido,
jo es war super. Auch wenn sich immer wieder Rennmeister abgesetzt hatten, fanden wir uns alle wieder. Spitzen Truppe auch dieses mal. Guter Guide unser Guido, danke schön.

Gruß
Gertrud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebiker_yam (29. September 2005)

Hallo Guido,

war ne super Runde gestern abend.
Ich bin garantiert das nächste mal wieder dabei.
Gruß an den Rest der Gang.

Bernhard (der ohne Helm)


----------



## Hilljumper (29. September 2005)

Fotos, auf denen was zu erkennen ist???   Hat Kamerakind Alex etwa eine Fortbildung gemacht??  

Also die alten Fotos mit schwarzen Bikern auf schwarzem Hintergrund fand ich cooler


----------



## ralf (29. September 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ja, war echt toll gestern. Endlich war das Tempo mal was höher.   
Die Perspektive von hinten sah im Dunkeln echt gut aus.    

Gruß an alle Mitfahrer/innen,
bis nächstes mal

Ralf


----------



## Ommer (29. September 2005)

es war wieder ein Erlebnis gestern...

Alex, _rasend_ im Dunkeln nach hinten fotografierend

mit Flutlicht _rasende_ Biker im Wald -

Hasen, Igel und von links nach rechts _rasende_ Wildschweine -

 ein Trödelkönig, hinterher _hastend_, die Koordination, Energie und zum Schluß noch die Orientierung durch leeren Akku verlierend - wenn Andre ihm nicht heimgeleuchtet hätte, wäre er jetzt noch im Wald - 

kurz: ein Erlebnis der _anderen_ Art

bis zum nächsten Mal grüßt

Achim


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos, auf denen was zu erkennen ist???   Hat Kamerakind Alex etwa eine Fortbildung gemacht??
> 
> Also die alten Fotos mit schwarzen Bikern auf schwarzem Hintergrund fand ich cooler



Ja.....hab mich auch schon sehr gewundert. 
Mensch Alex....du willst doch wohl jetzt nicht anfangen, Bilder zu machen auf denen man Personen erkennen kann.
Ich meine...ich finde es wirklich Klasse, dass deine Photos immer besser werden.....aber musst du gerade damit anfangen wie ich in der Schlüsselstelle schiebe   

Anstonsten war es eine geschmeidige Runde durch den Sandkasten Königsforst. 
Von mir natürlich auch einen herzlichen Dank an unsere Guides Guido und Alex.


----------



## bestson (29. September 2005)

´nabend zusammen!
zwar ein bißchen spät, aber hier auch noch mal meine danksagung an die fabelhaften guider-boys!ist mir im wahrsten sinne des wortes schleierhaft, wie ihr bei dem tempo die orientierung behalten könnt;respeckt!
Wie wärs eigentlich, den weg mal mit einem speziellen zeichen zu markern,damit so landfremde deppen, wie ich nicht ständig an der autobahn entlang schleichen?
freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächste tour!#
bestson mit dem power-penlight!


----------



## hama687 (29. September 2005)

wer hatt was gegen meine Bilder ?


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Hallo in die Runde 

Zunächst mal Danke an Alle für die netten Worte

Dann will ich nun mal antworten.   

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Tolle Bilder , Anja   

Psssst .... das ist doch neben der Gertrud der wohlbekannte Uwe (Handlampe) vom berühmten Team Tomburg   

VG Guido



			
				_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> Gertrud und Der-mit-dem-gelben-Trikot freuen sich über die Strahlkraft meines Blitzes. Sorry, war ein echt dreckiger Trick.


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Liebe Gertrud , danke aber das ist fast zu viel des Lobes.  
Man tut was man kann , Mensch waren die schnell gestern. 
Aber die Gruppe war schon richtig nett   

Den Martinride mit Gesang wirds geben ... brauchen wir halt nur noch einen Martin   

VG Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es war wie immer total super....
> 
> Hallo Guido,
> jo es war super. Auch wenn sich immer wieder Rennmeister abgesetzt hatten, fanden wir uns alle wieder. Spitzen Truppe auch dieses mal. Guter Guide unser Guido, danke schön.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum , Bernhard
Viel Spass hier und bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Guido



			
				freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> war ne super Runde gestern abend.
> Ich bin garantiert das nächste mal wieder dabei.
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Hallo Ralf und hallo Achim , in der Tat , das war ne flotte Sache gestern. Wenn die guides schon fast nicht mitkommen , dann heisst das nichts.   Ihr habt euch jedenfalls wacker geschlagen und eurer Platz im KFL-Racingteam ist euch sicher. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal VG Guido



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ja, war echt toll gestern. Endlich war das Tempo mal was höher.
> Die Perspektive von hinten sah im Dunkeln echt gut aus.
> ...





			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> es war wieder ein Erlebnis gestern...
> 
> Alex, _rasend_ im Dunkeln nach hinten fotografierend
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. September 2005)

Gerne geschehen , Uwe , wir danken für Deinen  Besuch und beim nächsten Mal werden wir noch mehr Sandwege finden .   



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja.....hab mich auch schon sehr gewundert.
> Mensch Alex....du willst doch wohl jetzt nicht anfangen, Bilder zu machen auf denen man Personen erkennen kann.
> Ich meine...ich finde es wirklich Klasse, dass deine Photos immer besser werden.....aber musst du gerade damit anfangen wie ich in der Schlüsselstelle schiebe
> 
> ...



Andre , das ist alles Übung und Glückssache   
Tipp : GPS macht auch froh ohne Zeichen und Marker. 
Bis zum nächsten Mal . 



			
				bestson schrieb:
			
		

> ´nabend zusammen!
> zwar ein bißchen spät, aber hier auch noch mal meine danksagung an die fabelhaften guider-boys!ist mir im wahrsten sinne des wortes schleierhaft, wie ihr bei dem tempo die orientierung behalten könnt;respeckt!
> Wie wärs eigentlich, den weg mal mit einem speziellen zeichen zu markern,damit so landfremde deppen, wie ich nicht ständig an der autobahn entlang schleichen?
> freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächste tour!#
> bestson mit dem power-penlight!


----------



## ralf (29. September 2005)

@ Anja und Alex:

Super Fotos!   

Habe soeben im Familienkreis das gestrige Ereignis an Hand der Fotos geoutet.   
Der Applaus war unser!    

Nun ja, mit meiner Pencam kann ich da nicht wirklich gegen an....    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (30. September 2005)

juhu meine neue Lampe ist da suuuuper hell was ist sigma


----------



## Mattes245 (30. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen, das war eine sehr schöne Tour am Mittwoch! 
Ich bin beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Das Tempo konnte ich gerade noch halten, nur an der Beleuchtung muss ich noch Arbeiten.

Vielen Dank an die _Guides Guido und Alex_!   
...und für die super Bilder!


schönen Gruß Mathias


----------



## hama687 (30. September 2005)

werde am montag im kfl untwerwegs sein falls wer lust hatt mit zu kommen kann er sie es? gerne bescheid sagen vllt zeig ich auch noch ein paar sachen für die es in den kfl touren bis her von der Zeit her nicht gerreicht hatt 

grüsse Alex


----------



## hama687 (2. Oktober 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1416

für morgen wer lust hatt


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2005)

naja das hatt sich woll erledigt bin gerade in den kfl rein gefahren da ist es vorbei mit dem weit sehn *absage für heute * zu Nebelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> naja das hatt sich woll erledigt bin gerade in den kfl rein gefahren da ist es vorbei mit dem weit sehn *absage für heute * zu Nebelig



Na das Wetter sieht ja nicht gerade freundlich aus.   Konnte aber sowieso nicht, da ich um diese Zeit noch auf der Arbeit bin.
Vielleicht werde ich heute was den real H-C-M fahren   , ist aber stakt Wetter abhängig.


----------



## Sigrid1708 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich (Anfängerin) suche ebenfalls Biker für leichte Touren, komme aus dem Raum Köln/Bonn und würde mich freuen, von Dir zu hören.
Viele Grüße
Sigrid






			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich suche immer noch ein paar nette MTB-Geniesser/innen   für relativ leichte Touren im Königsforst und in der Umgebung. 2-3 Std. mit mässigen up-und downhills und geeigneten Singletrails wären ganz nett. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile dort ganz gut aus und suche interessierte Mifahrer/innen. Das Ganze kann ja ganz ruhig starten und bei Bedarf / erfahrenem Können   auch etwas gesteigert werden.
> Ein erster konkreter Termin könnte z.B. der nächste Sonntag 3.Juli sein. Da bin ich in jedem Fall in der Gegend.
> ...


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2005)

wie gesagt heute währe ich eigentlich gestartet aber durch den feunt doch sehr starken Nebel hab ich die Tour erst mal abgesagt aber falls du interrese hast am nächsten Wochenende zu Biken sag nur bescheid


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt heute währe ich eigentlich gestartet aber durch den feunt doch sehr starken Nebel hab ich die Tour erst mal abgesagt aber falls du interrese hast am nächsten Wochenende zu Biken sag nur bescheid



Werde ich machen habe aber Nachtschicht das ganze Wochenende ,es geht erst ab 15:00 Uhr und ist Wetter und Lust abhängig


----------



## Derk (3. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> naja das hatt sich woll erledigt bin gerade in den kfl rein gefahren da ist es vorbei mit dem weit sehn *absage für heute * zu Nebelig



Hallo,

N
neblig/diesig war es heuteauch in der Ville; es war sogar so neblig, dass die Satellitensignale nicht zum GPS durchkamen.

Wir sind trotzdem gefahren.

Findet der Mittwochtermin statt ?

Gruß

Derk


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2005)

da guido leider in uralub ist und ich bis 18 uhr arbeiten muss sehr wahrscheinlich nicht ... auser es wird zu einer 100% Nachtride... dann könnte man verhandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (3. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ... auser es wird zu einer 100% Nachtride... dann könnte man verhandeln


Ja, gerne. 
Start ?


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2005)

Mittwoch den 5. Oktober um 19:45 Start?


----------



## _Anja_ (3. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> naja das hatt sich woll erledigt bin gerade in den kfl rein gefahren da ist es vorbei mit dem weit sehn *absage für heute * zu Nebelig


Sieh an, der Alex ist ein Schönwetterfahrer. Wer hätte das gedacht?
Ich hätte mich ja beinahe für deine Tour angemeldet - wenn ich nicht schon verabredet gewesen wäre. Bin heute mit einem Kumpel im Siebengebirge gefahren. Bei Nebel. War sehr schön. So eine richtige "Herr der Ringe"-Fantasystimmung. 
Wer nur bei Sonnenschein fährt, verpasst echt das Beste. 



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch den 5. Oktober um 19:45 Start?


Das _ist_ spät. Aber prinzipiell... warum nicht? Wenn der freundliche Herr mit dem Flutlicht wieder mitfährt.  . Und wie lange gedenkst du dann zu fahren? Meine Akkus packen nicht mehr als etwa 1,5 Stunden, fürchte ich.


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2005)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh an, der Alex ist ein Schönwetterfahrer. Wer hätte das gedacht?
> Ich hätte mich ja beinahe für deine Tour angemeldet - wenn ich nicht schon verabredet gewesen wäre. Bin heute mit einem Kumpel im Siebengebirge gefahren. Bei Nebel. War sehr schön. So eine richtige "Herr der Ringe"-Fantasystimmung.
> Wer nur bei Sonnenschein fährt, verpasst echt das Beste.



nein ich weis nur das es bei dem wetter für die tour an die ich gedacht habe zu nebelisch wahr ^^


----------



## cannibal (3. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch den 5. Oktober um 19:45 Start?



Jaaah! Auch wenn unser Guido Guide seinen Uraub "nehmen muss"    müssen wir die gerade so schön gewordene Tradition vom Mittwochs-Nightride nicht gleich brechen  . Ich wäre auch gerne dabei!!!   Nur finde auch ich 19:45 Uhr als Startzeit etwas spät  . So 1 bis 1,5 Stündchen früher ist doch vielleicht auch möglich, oder?

Michael


----------



## Derk (3. Oktober 2005)

cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaah! Auch wenn unser Guido Guide seinen Uraub "nehmen muss"    müssen wir die gerade so schön gewordene Tradition vom Mittwochs-Nightride nicht gleich brechen  . Ich wäre auch gerne dabei!!!   Nur finde auch ich 19:45 Uhr als Startzeit etwas spät  . So 1 bis 1,5 Stündchen früher ist doch vielleicht auch möglich, oder?
> 
> Michael


Hama687  muß doch bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten !!


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hama687  muß doch bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten !!



jo muss der hama sry hmm ja ich wollte je nach gruppe den west teil nur schnell durch fahren und ab in den osten ich will euch mal paar sachen zeigen  und rück weg vllt noch ein paar im westen


----------



## hama687 (3. Oktober 2005)

ab und aufgehts nächste KFl diesmal 100% Nightride anmelden gogog ps ich Guide nur bis 7 Leute 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1422


----------



## ralf (4. Oktober 2005)

Moin Hama,

finde gut, daß Du den Mittwochstermin weiterhin fixierst.  
Würde gerne mitfahren, kann mich aber erst morgen im Laufe des Tages fest entscheiden, da ich Donnerstag mittag einen wichtigen    Termin habe.   
Ggf. wäre ich dann ein "Spätentscheider".   

Ralf


----------



## Balu. (4. Oktober 2005)

Muss für morgen wohl auch absagen !  

Habe aber generell weiterhin Mittwochs Zeit und Lust mitzufahren, natürlich auch nachts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich, habe die Hoffung begraben heut Abend fit zu sein.


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2005)

Zunaechst mal schoene Gruesse aus Cala Mesquida . Hier gibt es supertolle MTB- Strecken aber wenig taugliche MTB's .    Felts mit Alivio und so was. Fuer die geilen ST's brauche ich fast weitere passende Fahrtechnikkurse.   Echt bergig steil und felsig. Gibts bei uns so nicht.  Viel Spass bei eurer nichtautorisierten    Nightride. Bis bald wieder Guido


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zunaechst mal schoene Gruesse aus Cala Mesquida . Hier gibt es supertolle MTB- Strecken aber wenig taugliche MTB's .    Felts mit Alivio und so was. Fuer die geilen ST's brauche ich fast weitere passende Fahrtechnikkurse.   Echt bergig steil und felsig. Gibts bei uns so nicht.  Viel Spass bei eurer nichtautorisierten    Nightride. Bis bald wieder Guido



Was treibst Du Dich hier rum, geh sonnenbaden


----------



## cannibal (6. Oktober 2005)

So, mal schnell ne erste Meldung zu unserem gestrigen Nightride (es ist ja davon auszugehen, dass uns Montana trotz Urlaub nicht unbeobachtet lässt). Start: 19:30 Uhr, Ziel so um 22 Uhr. Streckelänge ca. 25 km, 4 Teilnehmer, Höhenmeter: mehr als sonst!
Wir sind zum Teil auf vollkommen neuen Pfaden unterwegs gewesen, so in der Gegend Forsbach. Oder sollte mir das nur so vorgekommen sein, wegen der Dunkelheit?  
So ein Nightride hat schon seinen besonderen Reiz. Auch war der Schwierigkeitsgrad schon ein echtes Stück gesteigert. Wir hatten 2 - 3 längere Schiebepassagen drin. Die Uphills waren z.T. recht anspruchsvoll.Die Downhills nicht minder. Einer war runter geschoben nicht weniger riskant als gestreckt über dem Hinterrad. Guide Alex hat uns mit gutem Orientierungssinn sicher um einen geplanten, aber durch Fällarbeiten versperrten Trail geführt. Kurz vor dem Ziel musste noch ein heftig großer Nagel aus einem Reifen gezogen werden, Flickarbeiten im "Kerzenschein" inclusive.  An der Stell noch mal einen Dank an die frierende Fraktion.    Mir ist dabei nicht kalt geworden.
Fazit: war wieder ne echte Spitzentour und als Nightride an manchen Stellen schon spannend. Im "Scheinwerferlicht" war ordentlich Konzentration gefordert.
Jetzt bin ich auf die Bilder gespannt.

@ all, die nicht dabei waren: IHR HABT WAS VERPASST!

VG, Michael


----------



## hama687 (6. Oktober 2005)

km 27 hm 600 lol   

kurz und knapp schön ^^

Verluste der Tour : 1. Frosch, 1 Schlauch, 1 Schildkröte    

Bilder findet ihr hier 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=31416







der übeltäter nummer 1. am Abend


----------



## freebiker_yam (7. Oktober 2005)

Moin,moin
der Night-Ride vom 05.10.2005 war wieder super.
Der Cateye hatte nur einen Kontaktfehler und war nicht
nicht richtig eingerastet. Einmal richtig draufgedrückt, und das Sch...ding
brannte wieder. Jetzt habe ich aber aufgerüstet und mir gestern die Sigma - Mirage Evo+Evo X Pro Nipack geholt. Bin schon gespannt was nächste
Woche passiert. (Platten, Lichtausfall, Frosch, Fuchs, Wildschweine, Rehe etc.) Fahren wir am Mittwoch wieder ?

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## cannibal (8. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder findet ihr hier
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=31416
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (9. Oktober 2005)

Morgen *kfl 16 Nightride 100%* findet am 12.10 um 19:30 am gewohnten Treffpunkt statt bis dann Alex

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1455


----------



## FranG (11. Oktober 2005)

Das war eine wirklich ziemlich feine Runde letzten Mittwoch!
Habe mich gerade wieder angemeldet.

Bis denn
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannibal (11. Oktober 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eine wirklich ziemlich feine Runde letzten Mittwoch!
> Habe mich gerade wieder angemeldet.
> 
> Bis denn
> Frank




Dito, ich jetzt auch!

Bis morgen
Michael


----------



## hama687 (12. Oktober 2005)

tjo das wars ^^ 30 km und einen schnitt von 17 km    

.... auf geht zu einer neuen Runde wir Raten was hama687 Fotographiert hatt    






Antwort A: Golf Platz 
Antwort B: Ufo
Antwort C: Beleuchtetes Bike Gelände






Antwort A: Die Aliens aus dem Raumschiff
Antwort B: Sigam Mirage EvoX
Antwort C: Wildschwein mit Beleuchtung






Antwort A: Falter
Antwort B:   
Antwort C:   

Gute Nacht der rest Bilder ist hier zu finden

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=31416


----------



## Derk (15. Oktober 2005)

@ Schnegge :  Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## hama687 (15. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schnegge :  Herzlichen Glückwunsch



anschliess


----------



## Schnegge (17. Oktober 2005)

Danke Danke!!


----------



## Derk (17. Oktober 2005)

Findet hier mal wieder während der Woche vor Mitternacht statt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (17. Oktober 2005)

ja das wörd ich auch gerne wissen aber der Montana hällt ja zur Zeit still schweigen


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Derk und Alex , na klar bin ich da   
Wollt ihr wirklich wieder im Königsforst biken ? Ich dachte schon es wird so langsam etwas eintönig (nach meinen Urlaubtrails  ). Aber OK   . Gezählt wird nun nicht mehr . Wird auch eine total lockere leichte Runde   

Mittwoch 19.10.2005  17:00 Uhr -   Dauer 2 - 3 Std.  

VG Guido 



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja das wörd ich auch gerne wissen aber der Montana hällt ja zur Zeit still schweigen


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2005)

Hey , wie sieht es aus mit einer KFL - Tourer Beteiligung beim Winterpokal dieses Forums ? 

Regeln :  

Könnte motivierend wirken . Wir werden aber bestimmt Letzter   

Meldungen bitte hier. 

Team wäre dann : KFL (*K*önigs*F*orst*L*eicht)

VG Guido


----------



## Schnegge (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi 17:00 Uhr is' für mich e'n bischen früh . da hab ich grad feierabend.
Währe auch 17:30 oder 18:00 im Berich des Möglichen  . bettel winsesell...   

Gruß Jörg


----------



## hama687 (18. Oktober 2005)

jo 17.00 Uhr ist echt was früh  bin auch eher so für 18.00 Uhr


----------



## Hilljumper (18. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hey , wie sieht es aus mit einer KFL - Tourer Beteiligung beim Winterpokal dieses Forums ?
> 
> Regeln :
> 
> ...



Haben wir denn eine Chance, wenn ich meine 25,5 Winterpunkte einbringe?


----------



## juchhu (18. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir denn eine Chance, wenn ich meine 25,5 Winterpunkte einbringe?


 
Hinten anstellen.  
Habe mich schon per PM beworben.  
Bringe auch mehr als 25,5 Winterpunkte.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jörg , grüss Dich . Klar is ne ziemlich frühe Zeit und nur was für GLAZ - User. Ich habe die Möglichkeit einigermassen frei zu planen und wollte auch noch ein wenig bei diesem tollen Wetter im Hellen fahren.   Jetzt gibt es auch schon ein paar Anmeldungen daher ... 

Mein Vorschlag : ca. 17:30 - 17:45 an der Forsbacher Mühle. Klappt das bei Dir ? Ich wollte die KFL ´er morgen sowieso dahin führen . Melde dich doch bitte noch mal dazu. 

Sonst beim nächsten Mal dann gerne wieder. Dann gibt es sowieso fast nur noch nightrides. 

@ *Alex*  Ich weiss , ist früh aber ... siehe oben. Demnächst gerne auch mal wieder später. 

VG Guido




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi 17:00 Uhr is' für mich e'n bischen früh . da hab ich grad feierabend.
> Währe auch 17:30 oder 18:00 im Berich des Möglichen  . bettel winsesell...
> 
> Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (18. Oktober 2005)

hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir denn eine Chance, wenn ich meine 25,5 Winterpunkte einbringe?



Klar , Ingo , herzlich Willkommen . Die Leistung  muss dann aber noch besser werden.    



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hinten anstellen.
> Habe mich schon per PM beworben.
> Bringe auch mehr als 25,5 Winterpunkte.
> 
> VG Martin



Ebenso herzlich willkommen , Martin.   

Jetzt sind also nur noch drei Plätze im Team *KFL* frei . 

Schnell ... schnell ...


----------



## Schnegge (18. Oktober 2005)

@ Montana

Hi, hab heute noch bikekiller im Königsforst getroffen  . Sie kann auch nicht so früh. Wir werden uns um 18Uhr an bekannter Stelle treffen und uns dann auf die Suche nach euch machen  .
Also seid auf der Hut  , wir werden euch finden  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jörg , super dann sehn wir uns ja doch   
Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Ich wollte noch einige Zeit im Hellen fahren.
Das Sigma Set hält ja so 2-3 Std.   Mit Hin- und Rückfahrt ist das zu wenig.

VG Guido



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> @ Montana
> 
> Hi, hab heute noch bikekiller im Königsforst getroffen  . Sie kann auch nicht so früh. Wir werden uns um 18Uhr an bekannter Stelle treffen und uns dann auf die Suche nach euch machen  .
> Also seid auf der Hut  , wir werden euch finden
> ...


----------



## Splash (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich wollte auch mal zusehen, dass ich morgen mal bei euch zu Besuch komme, wenns recht ist. Meine Zusage steht zu 70% - Rest muss ich dann kurzfristig sehen (hab vorher noch n Zahnklemtnertermin). Ist denn jetzt 1700 oder 1800 angesagt?


----------



## hama687 (18. Oktober 2005)

beides^^


----------



## Splash (19. Oktober 2005)

Muss leider doch wieder absagen. 
Aber ich hoffe in naher Zukunft noch mal bei euch mitfahren zu lönnen ...


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2005)

ich sag auch ab nicht nur das es regnet nein es ist auch noch tyrisch kalt brrrrrr viel spass falls wer fährt


----------



## suprasonic (19. Oktober 2005)

ich sage auch, aus den gleichen Gründen, wieder ab. Leichter Regen ist das leider nicht, was da in Bindfäden vom Himmel fällt... 

Was anderes: Die Ergon Griffe mit den langen Hörnchen, über die wir beim letzten Nightride gesprochen hab, gibts schon:

Ergon Race Grip Men MR2 mag

Hab sie mir bestellt, bin mal gespannt

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

suprasonic schrieb:
			
		

> ich sage auch, aus den gleichen Gründen, wieder ab. *Leichter Regen * ist das leider nicht, was da in Bindfäden vom Himmel fällt...



Stimmt, habe ich bei meiner heutigen Tour Rodenkirchen-Köln-Rodenkirchen leider gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Was bin ich froh, heute abend zum Kinderhüten verdammt worden zu sein.


----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, habe ich bei meiner heutigen Tour Rodenkirchen-Köln-Rodenkirchen leider gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren.


 
Jaja, leichter Regen!   Bin eben von einem Seminar aus Köln gekommen. Musste leider ca. 600-700 m zum Auto laufen. Ganz super ohne Schirm und im Anzug.  

Naja, heute abend dunkel' ich das Licht im Wohnzimmer ab, hol den großen Standventilator aus dem Keller und packe meine Beleuchtungs'anlage' aus, montiere das Ganze. Und während ich mir dann eine DVD reinziehe, strampele ich ein bisschen auf meinem neuen Ergometer.  

OkOk, fehlt nur der Wald-/Tannenduft und das Wildschweingrunzen. Ab einer halben Stunde auf dem Ergometer bekomme ich das mit dem Wildscheingrunzen auch hin! 

Denk' an Euch.  

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eben von einem Seminar aus Köln gekommen. Musste leider ca. 00-700 m zum Auto laufen. Ganz super ohne Schirm und im Anzug.



Schäm Dich Martin,

auch ich hatte einen offiziellen Termin in Köln in entsprechender Bekleidung  - und bin *mit dem Rad * gefahren !!!!

Ich (im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen aus dem Forum) bevorzuge ich das zweirädrige Fortbewegungsmittel nicht nur für den  Spass in Flur und Wald !  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Schäm Dich Martin,
> 
> auch ich hatte einen offiziellen Termin in Köln in entsprechender Bekleidung - und bin *mit dem Rad *gefahren !!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hattest Du heute morgen einen Gerichtstermin, sodass Du Dir Dein Batman-Kostüm über die Schultern werfen konntest, und somit keiner Deine verdreckten Beinkleider sah??? 

Ich will auch ein Batman-Kostüm !   

Mit dieser (übertriebenen ) Härte gegen sich selbst   kann ich Weichei   nicht mithalten. Ich glaube, ich werde heute Abend während des Trainings doch das Licht und die Heizung andrehen, auf dass in mir die Sommergefühle geweckt werden. 

VG Martin alias Robin ohne Batman-Kostüm


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du heute morgen einen Gerichtstermin, sodass Du Dir Dein Batman-Kostüm über die Schultern werfen konntest, und somit keiner Deine verdreckten Beinkleider sah???
> 
> Ich will auch ein Batman-Kostüm !
> 
> ...



Mein "Batman-Kostüm"  lag wohlgefaltet in der Tasche - nein, ich habe immer einen "Batman-Kostüm" - ähnlichen Regenponcho dabei  -  nur, der schützt ganz gut von oben, aber eben nicht von unten. Langsam werden die Schuhe trockener und die Füße wärmer.

Vorschlag:  Eröffnung eines Threads mit dem Thema "effektive Regenbekleidung für den radelnden Officeman"


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

Schade , der immer noch recht starke Regen und  diverse Absagen  führen zur ersten *KFL Termin-Löschung*.   
TimHau , den einzig verbliebenen Mitfahrinteressenten hab ich per PM und e-mail  informiert.
Wenn schon Winterpokal wäre , hätte ich die Tour 100% durchgeführt.   
So werde ich mal schauen wie das Wetter endgültig wird , dann ggf. ein wenig rollen oder laufen gehen.  

Bis zum nächsten Mal 

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon Winterpokal wäre , hätte ich die Tour 100% durchgeführt.
> So werde ich mal schauen wie das Wetter endgültig wird , dann ggf. ein wenig rollen oder laufen gehen.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal
> ...



Tantalos !!!


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Tantalos !!!


Bisschen heftig oder?


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Bisschen heftig oder?



Stimmt, hier im Linksrheinischen hat es gerade aufgehört zu regnen. Da  wettermäßig in der Kölner Bucht alles Gute/schlechte  von Westen kommt, bestehen für Guido bei seiner Abendplanung doch Überlebenschancen.

Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, hier im Linksrheinischen hat es gerade aufgehört zu regnen. Da  wettermäßig in der Kölner Bucht alles Gute/schlechte  von Westen kommt, bestehen für Guido bei seiner Abendplanung doch Überlebenschancen.
> 
> Derk


So war das gemeint.   Ich dachte, er sollte wegen des Frevels der Absage brutalst bestraft werden.


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> So war das gemeint.   Ich dachte, er sollte wegen des Frevels der Absage brutalst bestraft werden.



Nein, ich hatte an seine Hybris gedacht,  den göttergegebenen Wetterbedingungen trotzend sich gleichwohl in die Natur begeben zu wollen per Rad/pedes.

Zum guten Schluß noch eine Nachricht an Euch Rechtrheinischen:   es wird  hier gen Westen hier immer heller,  in einer guten halben Stunde erreichen die Wolkenlücken auch Euch.

Derk


----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich hatte an seine Hybris gedacht, den göttergegebenen Wetterbedingungen trotzend sich gleichwohl in die Natur begeben zu wollen per Rad/pedes.
> 
> Zum guten Schluß noch eine Nachricht an Euch Rechtrheinischen: es wird hier gen Westen hier immer heller, in einer guten halben Stunde erreichen die Wolkenlücken auch Euch.
> 
> Derk


 
Danke, ein Lichtblick.  Seit ca. 10 min. regnet es nicht mehr hier.  

So muss ich heute Abend wenigstens nicht den Regensimulator im Wohnzimmer auspacken. 

Bis die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## suprasonic (19. Oktober 2005)

Und jetzt beginnt hier in Buchforst sogar, die Sonne leicht durchzukommen.... der Boden im KöFo wird davon aber wahrscheinlich vollkommen unbeeindruckt und aufgelöst bleiben...


----------



## Schnegge (19. Oktober 2005)

@ all

Hier in Kalk kommt gerade die Sonne wieder raus  . Werde also um 18Uhr am Parkplatz sein  . Wer 
Lust hat kommt dazu  . Fahre auch bei Regen  . Ich werde die Tour aber nicht einstellen und werde bis max. 5 nach sechs warten  . Wer da ist fährt halt mit.

Also bis gleich oder nächste Woche oder.... wie auch immer

Gruß Jörg


----------



## suprasonic (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich mach mich gleich daran, den Dachträger aufs Auto zu basteln und mich vorzubereiten.... Hätte nicht mehr mit Wetter besserung gerechnet!!!


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich auch nicht wenn da so bleibt bin ich um 18 uhr dabei oO


----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

Nachricht nach Osten:

Strahlend blauer Himmel ist  hier jetzt überall.

Viel Spass miteinander  !!!!


----------



## suprasonic (19. Oktober 2005)

Kleine ärgerlich Anekdote: war grad mal schnell im REWE an der Ecke um mir Isostar Pulver zu kaufen, weil das hier in der Gegend der einzige "Markenladen" ist... nach Suchen und Fragen:

"Das haben wir nicht"

Auf meine Nachfrage, dass es ja auch ein anderes ähnliches Produkt sein darf:

"Nein, so was haben wir GAR nicht!"

Unglaublich... wenns ein Billigladen gewesen wäre, hätt ich ja noch Verständnid gehabt....


----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Klar , Ingo , herzlich Willkommen . Die Leistung muss dann aber noch besser werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OkOk, Unternehmensberater wird eh nachgesagt, dass sie nicht bis drei zählen können. Aber wer - bitte schön - hat denn bereits die vergebenen Plätze im KFL-Team inne?


Guido @Montana
Ingo @Hilljumper
Martin @juchhu

Bei dieser Annahme bleiben aber nur noch zwei freie Plätze!
Oder Nr. 1 und Nr. 3 sind vergeben  und Nr. 2  
oder Nr. 2 und Nr. 3 sind vergeben  und Nr. 1 macht einen auf externen Einpeitscher?   
Fragen über Fragen 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

Danke Frank und Derk

Aha , so ist das also :    

_*Tantalos * war ein griechischer König, der in Lydien herrschte. Er war ein Sohn des Zeus, als seine Mutter gilt die Nymphe Pluto. Seine Gattin ist die Dione. Mit ihr war er Vater des Pelops und der Niobe.
*
Tantalos* war Tischgenosse der Götter auf dem Olympos, war aber kein guter Gast. Heimlich stahl er von ihrem Nektar und Ambrosia, um damit seine sterblichen Freunde zu bewirten.

Eine weitere Tat war, die Allwissenheit der Götter zu prüfen: Er setzte ihnen seinen geschlachteten Sohn Pelops zur Speise vor. Die Olympier bemerkten aber den Schwindel und erweckten Pelops wieder zum Leben.


 Diese Frevel muß *Tantalos* im Tartaros büßen. Bis zum Kinn steht er unter einem Fruchtbaum im Wasser, stets aber leidet er Hunger und Durst, weil Früchte und Wasser stets vor ihm zurückweichen. Dabei fürchtet er ständig, ein über ihm liegender Fels könne auf ihn herabstürzen._


			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> So war das gemeint.   Ich dachte, er sollte wegen des Frevels der Absage brutalst bestraft werden.


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin gerade von einer schöne Solo nightride zurück. Wären zwar nur 6 Punkte gewesen    aber es war doch noch recht nett. Nasskalt war es natürlich schon und die Aldi-Winterjacke war erstmalig im richtigen Einsatzbereich und hat überraschend gut funktioniert.

VG Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Nachricht nach Osten:
> 
> Strahlend blauer Himmel ist  hier jetzt überall.
> 
> Viel Spass miteinander  !!!!


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt , Martin , ich dachte es wären Kapitän und 5 Leichtmatro ... aehm ...tourer 
 Da mindestens 1 Platz für die Damenwelt reserviert ist bleibt also ... 

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> OkOk, Unternehmensberater wird eh nachgesagt, dass sie nicht bis drei zählen können. Aber wer - bitte schön - hat denn bereits die vergebenen Plätze im KFL-Team inne?
> 
> 
> Guido @Montana
> ...


----------



## Ommer (19. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt , Martin , ich dachte es wären Kapitän und 5 Leichtmatro ... aehm ...tourer
> Da mindestens 1 Platz für die Damenwelt reserviert ist bleibt also ...
> 
> VG Guido



....der Platz für die Behinderten......

Achim grüßt


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2005)

@ Montana hast du dein Handy angehabt ?


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Montana hast du dein Handy angehabt ?



Leider nein - (_wie so oft_ )  - keine Batterie mehr - lädt gerade  wieder  

Wieso fragst Du denn ? Wart ihr unterwegs ? 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2005)

ja schnegge supersonicund ich wobei ich mich abgesetzt habe weil ich nimmer konnte 18 uhr wahren wir am parkplatz ...


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja schnegge supersonicund ich wobei ich mich abgesetzt habe weil ich nimmer konnte 18 uhr wahren wir am parkplatz ...


Dann war es auch keine leichte Tour und das ist nicht erlaubt   und darf hier auch nicht erwähnt werden   

*Leichte* Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke

Ich glaube wenn Jörg (Hi !) Gas gibt wirds schon heftig . supersonic kenne ich nicht. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz relaxed einen 18,7 ´ener Schnitt gefahren   

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2005)

nene mit dem tempo hatt das nicht zu tun gehabt eher mit dem doch recht schlamigen boden und meinem sowieso schon vorhanden muskel kalter wsas ich mit 18 uhr am parkplatz meinte das wir uns da um 18 uhr getroffen haben   

ps Leicht ist ein sehr weit umfassendes Wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suprasonic (19. Oktober 2005)

Wir sind 34 km gefahren, wenn ich mich richtig erinner (mein Tacho hat rumgesponnen und nur 22,8 angezeigt...), Schnitt weiß ich nicht mehr. 18:05 sind wir losgefahren und um ca. 20:15 Uhr waren wir wieder am Parkplatz.

War jedenfalls mega-schlammig und die Bikes haben wir so eingesaut, dass sie geschaltet haben wenn sie nicht sollten und wenn sie es sollten, verweigert haben...

War ganz nett die Sauerei!!


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ps Leicht ist ein sehr weit umfassendes Wort



Genau und deshalb schlage ich jetzt mal eine Sonntagstour zum Lüderich vor.

Wenn es nicht wieder regnet   Bitte *unbedingt* am Sonntag morgen noch hier in den Thread schauen . 

23.Oktober Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Köln-Brück. Dauer 3 -4 Std. Tempo :  langsam Schwierigkeit : leicht


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau und deshalb schlage ich jetzt mal eine Sonntagstour zum Lüderich vor.
> 
> Wenn es nicht wieder regnet   Bitte *unbedingt* am Sonntag morgen noch hier in der Thread schauen .
> 
> Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Köln-Brück. Dauer 3 -4 Std. Tempo :  langsam Schwierigkeit : leicht



Lüderich und Ost Trails


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Lüderich und Ost Trails



Na klar doch - Gehört doch zusammen bzw. liegt auf dem Weg .

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (19. Oktober 2005)

k gogogogo


----------



## Montana (19. Oktober 2005)

Team KFL für den Winterpokal  im Moment : 


Guido @Montana
Ingo @Hilljumper
Martin @juchhu
Alex @ hama687 (*natürlich *   ) 


Ein Platz ist noch frei ... (oder doch zwei    .. siehe TT) 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Team KFL für den Winterpokal im Moment :
> 
> Guido @Montana
> Ingo @Hilljumper
> ...


 
5 Punkte durch Ergometer, 2 weitere durch alternative Sportart (NWmH).  
Leider für WP2005/2006 nicht konservierbar. 

Liste liest sich doch super. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch jemanden finden, der die Punkte einfährt bzw. unseren Schnitt pusht. 

Um in die TOP20 der Teamwertung (WP2004/2005) zu kommen, mussten die Teammitglieder durchschnittlich 500 Punkte in rund 140 Tagen 'erwirtschaften', also rund 4 Punkte pro Tag und Teammitglied. Dies entspricht einer Stunde täglichen Radfahren, sei es auf MTB, RR, Rolle oder Ergo.
Allerdings ist man mit 500 Punkte pro Teammitglied im Einzelranking gerade mal in der TOP200 (WP2004/2005).

Ihr seht, mit der Auswahl der fünften Person steht und fällt der Erfolg.  
Gibt da draussen jemand, der für 2.500 Punkte gut ist? 

VG Martin

PS: Team besteht aus fünf TeilnehmerInnen. Extern können die auch ihre Manager und Physiotherapeuten mitbringen. Aber nur die gemeldeten Fünf machen Punkte. Die anderen können anfeuern.


----------



## Schnegge (19. Oktober 2005)

So der kfl hat dann heute mehr oder weniger doch stattgefunden  . 

Dabei waren:

Alex @ hama687
???   @ suprasonic (wie heißt DU eigentlich?)
und
Jörg @ schnegge

Wir sind um 18:05 vom Parkplatz aus gestartet und sind vorm wildgehege rechts abgebogen in Richtung Rath. Von dort gings Richtung Forsbachacher Trail (@hama: hab ihm mal 'nen Namen gegeben  ), welchen wir diesmal von unten gefahren sind  . Vorher ist uns alex leider verloren gegangen   , trotz aller Überredungskünste war sein Innerer Schweinehund    nicht zu überwinden (Ich hoffe Du bist noch gut heim gekommen!?). Dann geradewegs rauf zum Tütberg ohne große Umschweife bis zum Gipfel D wenn man den so nennen darf?!). Rechts ab und dann die bekanten Ost-trails runter  . Hoch ging's dann auf der rechten Seite (also nicht die Wurzelstrecke). Oben dann links runter bis zum Forsbachacher Trail, da dann aber rechts oberhalb vorbei und immer gerade aus zum Wassertretbecken (nette Streck, hab ich gestern erst entdeckt  ). Von dort gings dann zurück zum Parkplatz. Insgesammt waren 's ca. 30km (@suprasonic die 34 waren mit meiner Anfahrt) zuhause hatte ich 38 km mit nem 17'ner Schnitt.

@montana


			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war es auch keine leichte Tour und das ist nicht erlaubt   und darf hier auch nicht erwähnt werden
> 
> *Leichte* Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke
> 
> ...


Wir haben wirklich kein Tempo gemacht. Alex war einfach ziemlich platt (kenn ich so gar nicht von ihm).

@suprasonic noch mal  Hut ab  für dein Durchbeissen nach deinem Schwächeanfall am Forsbacher Trail...

So und jetzt noch zum Winterpokal:
Würde mich gerne anschliessen  , aber wo kann man sich anmelden??? Ich komm immer nur auf die Seite vom 2004er Pokal bin ich   oder ist der Server  

Und ganz zum Schluss:
Am Sonntag bin ich dabei  


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2005)

Nun noch ein paar weitere Pläne und Ideen zum Thema KFL- Touren :

Nachdem der Sonnenuntergang bald um ca.18:00 Uhr sein wird - und nach der Winterzeitumstellung noch früher   - kommt die grosse Zeit der nightrides.  

Daher schlage ich eine wöchentlich stattfindende *nightride* am Mittwoch vor. Startpunkt kann dann immer 18:00 Uhr sein. Die Tour findet dann prinzipiell auch bei *leichtem* Regen statt . Das Ganze kann dann auch eine regelmässige interessante Trainingseinheit werden . Das zu befahrende Gebiet kann auch noch um Teile des bergischen Lands und der Wahner Heide ergänzt werden. 

Erster Termin der nun regelmässigen KF - Mitwoch -nightrides

Zusätzlich wird es in loser Folge Wochenend Termine geben. Diese aber nur bei relativ gutem Wetter. Dauerregen ist für diese Touren ungeeignet. Ich hoffe noch auf einige Gast-Guides die uns dann das Umland zeigen könnten.

Erster WE- Termin Sonntag 23.10.2005 10:00 Uhr Lüderich-Tour 

_(Bitte um zusätzliche Anregungen , Vorschläge  usw.) _ 

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nun noch ein paar weitere Pläne und Ideen zum Thema KFL- Touren :
> 
> Nachdem der Sonnenuntergang bald um ca.18:00 Uhr sein wird - und nach der Winterzeitumstellung noch früher  - kommt die grosse Zeit der nightrides.
> 
> ...


 
Lobenswert, lobenswert, Herr Teamleader oder auch Käpten, mein Käpten des KFL-Teams genannt. 

Der Herr Jörg @Schnegge hat sein offizielles Ersuchen um Aufnahme gestellt. 

Akzeptierst Du die bereits gestellten Ersuche?  Oder gibt es noch so etwas wie eine Qualifizierungsrunde?   

Wg. 23.10.2005 Lüderichtour kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, da ich meine Schwiegereltern im Emsland besuchen werde.

VG Martin

PS: Wg. regelmäßiger Nightrides muss ich noch meinen Akku aufmotzen.

PPS: Falls noch mehr mitmachen wollen, musst Du ein zweites KFL-Team extern führen, da Du nur Teamleader und Mitglied in ein und demselben Team sein kannst. Bestimmst halt einen Vize-Kanzler im KFL2-Team.
Dann konnen wir wenigsten interne KFL-Duelle führen , wenn wir schon ggf. beim Einzel- und Teamranking untergehen werden.


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2005)

Danke , Jörg , für deinen netten Bericht. Gut dass ihr gefahren seid   . Ich wäre mit dabei gewesen , war aber längere Zeit offline und habe daher die sich überschlagenden Ereignisse verpasst. 

Zum Winterpokal : Der Start ist erst am 7.November 2005 daher gibt es noch keine aktuelle Maske sondern nur die vom Vorjahr. Man kann als Einzelperson oder im Team teilnehmen - Solltest Du bei uns mitmachen wollen wären wir komplett. Ich würde mich freuen. 

Zu Sonntag :   Hoffen wir mal auf keinen Regen. 

Viele Grüsse Guido



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> So der kfl hat dann heute mehr oder weniger doch stattgefunden  .
> 
> Dabei waren:
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi Martin , daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das zweite Team.  
Aber da würde ich keine(n) gross bestimmt. Das kann sich doch auch so finden.   Einige Stammgäste haben ja bestimmt auch eigene Teams . Zur Not wird aber doch eine(r) bestimmt ...   

Zu den nightrides : Das Regelmässige das ist es - es brauchen ja nicht immer Alle und immer die Gleichen zu sein ..... aber es soll immer ein Angebot geben.

Schade mit Sonntag . Ich hoffe aber sehr auf Deine Wahner Heide nightride mit Flughafen - Überblick . OK ? 

VG Guido






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lobenswert, lobenswert, Herr Teamleader oder auch Käpten, mein Käpten des KFL-Teams genannt.
> 
> Der Herr Jörg @Schnegge hat sein offizielles Ersuchen um Aufnahme gestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin , daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das zweite Team.
> Aber da würde ich keine(n) gross bestimmt. Das kann sich doch auch so finden.  Einige Stammgäste haben ja bestimmt auch eigene Teams . Zur Not wird aber doch eine(r) bestimmt ...
> 
> Zu den nightrides : Das Regelmässige das ist es - es brauchen ja nicht immer Alle und immer die Gleichen zu sein ..... aber es soll immer ein Angebot geben.
> ...


 
Yep. Aber nur bei Trockenheit und halbwegs klarer Sicht. Der Hauptanteil der Nachtbeleuchtung des Flughafens ist übrigens blau. Sieht schon ziemlich cool aus. 

VG Martin

PS: Sag' Dir Bescheid, sobald Du das Team einrichten/anmelden kannst.


----------



## Schnegge (20. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Winterpokal :Solltest Du bei uns mitmachen wollen wären wir komplett. Ich würde mich freuen.
> Viele Grüsse Guido



Dann sind wir wohl komplett


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Da mindestens 1 Platz für die Damenwelt reserviert ist bleibt also ...
> 
> VG Guido



Ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend???


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Oktober 2005)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir wohl komplett



Das bedeutet also:

Montana: mindestens 500 Punkte
Alex:       mindestens 500 Punkte
Ingo:       25,5 Punkte...(welchen Umrechnungsfaktor gibt es eigentlich für   Umzugskartons schleppen??) 
Martin:    mindestens 500 Punkte  + ungezählte Ergometer-Punkte
Jörg:        alle übrigen Punkte zur Platzierung in den TopTen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (20. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet also:
> 
> Montana: mindestens 500 Punkte
> Alex:       mindestens 500 Punkte
> ...



Du traust Montana und mir ja viel zu


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Du traust Montana und mir ja viel zu



Klar, als Teamfahrer bin ich bereit, bis über meine Leistungsgrenze zu gehen und erwarte das auch von den übrigen Teilnehmern    Haben wir schon Rennanzüge und Trikotsponsor??  

Ich hoffe, das letzte Team wird am Ende auch irgendwo lobend erwähnt


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet also:
> 
> Montana: mindestens 500 Punkte
> Alex: mindestens 500 Punkte
> ...


 
Ähm, mindestens 500 Punkte durch Radfahren und alternative Sportart, was bei mir bedeutet: MTB, Ergo und Nordic Walking. Das mit den ungezählten Ergometer-Punkten ist leider aus zeitlichen Gründen und manipulationssicherer Aufzeichnung (zumindestens für die jeweils letzten 30 Einheiten) nicht möglich.

Aber die Lösung ist in Sicht. Umzugskoordination und Einpeitschen der Schleppsklaven wird pauschal mit 474,5 Punkten gewertet.  

Im übrigen möchte ich auf den Ernst der Sache hinweisen. Schließlich sollen in der letzten Winterpokalsaison wegen Schlechtleistung Freundschaften und Teams zerbrochen und aus Scham sollen sogar Nicknames geändert worden sein.   

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, als Teamfahrer bin ich bereit, bis über meine Leistungsgrenze zu gehen und erwarte das auch von den übrigen Teilnehmern   Haben wir schon Rennanzüge und Trikotsponsor??
> 
> Ich hoffe, das letzte Team wird am Ende auch irgendwo lobend erwähnt


 
Wer regelmäßig Punkte erarbeitet und einträgt, nimmt an der Verlosung im Einzelranking teil. Letzte Saison war das m.W. ein einwöchiger Aufenthalt in einem österreichischen 4 Sterne Sporthotel inkl. Fahrtechniktraining und geführten MTB-Touren.

VG Martin

PS: Wg. Rennanzüge und Trikotsponsoren sollten wir vielleicht erst nächste Saison angehen.


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau und deshalb schlage ich jetzt mal eine Sonntagstour zum Lüderich vor.
> 
> Wenn es nicht wieder regnet   Bitte *unbedingt* am Sonntag morgen noch hier in den Thread schauen .
> 
> 23.Oktober Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Köln-Brück. Dauer 3 -4 Std. Tempo :  langsam Schwierigkeit : leicht




Lüderich? Da hätte ich was für Sie:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2189715&postcount=1

Mit eurem Beleuchtungsequipment kann die Suche auch in der Nacht fortgesetzt werden


----------



## juchhu (20. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Lüderich? Da hätte ich was für Sie:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2189715&postcount=1
> 
> Mit eurem Beleuchtungsequipment kann die Suche auch in der Nacht *fortgesetzt werden*


 
Wieso fortsetzen?  War doch erfolgreich abgeschlossen! 

Allerdings fällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang wieder unsere Eifgenburg-Tour ein.  Da wäre wohl die Wortwahl "forstsetzen" eher angebracht.   

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso fortsetzen?  War doch erfolgreich abgeschlossen!



Fortsetzen deshalb, weil das Ausbildungsteam die Suche natürlich bei Tageslicht beginnen und nicht bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit erfolgreich sein wird  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings fällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang wieder unsere Eifgenburg-Tour ein.  Da wäre wohl die Wortwahl "forstsetzen" eher angebracht.
> 
> VG Martin



Wenn das Wetter stimmt am WE?  Andere Termine, die anstanden sind leider wetterbedingt entfallen.


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2005)

Wir sind nun komplett   

*Team KFL für den Winterpokal 2005 : * 


Alex @ hama687 
Ingo @ Hilljumper
Jörg  @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana  
Martin @ juchhu


Auf eine spannende und reizvolle Auseinandersetzung mit uns und den Anderen.   

Weitere Interessenten verweise ich gerne an ein noch zu gründendes 2.Team.
Da müsste dann zunächst auch mal ein Kapitän gefunden werden. 


VG Guido


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2005)

Dieser andere Termin   Schade , wird dann wohl eher 2006



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter stimmt am WE?  Andere Termine, die anstanden sind leider wetterbedingt entfallen.



ÜBRIGENS : Wir sind am Sonntag auf dem Lüderich   

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (20. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser andere Termin   Schade , wird dann wohl eher 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, ich entscheide kurzfristig, ob ich zum ersten inoffiziellen Teamtraining dabei bin


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

**********WERBUNG**********


ACHTUNG: Terminänderung
* 01.11.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
​
Es geht auf Strecke. Von Dattenfeld an der Sieg folgen wir dieser talabwärts bis nach Siegburg- natürlich gibt es immer wieder  die umliegenden Hügel auf schönen Trails zu erklimmen. Im Allgemeinen sind hier die Berge nicht so hoch wie z.B. im Ahrtal, dafür sind die Pfade hier meist Menschenleer und nicht weniger schön.



 

 

 

​
Und das Alles in zwei Schwierigkeitsgraden mit anschließendem Treff in der Sieglinde

Anmeldung  zur leichteren Strecke mit Guidöse Karin

Anmeldung  zur schwereren Strecke mit mir als Guide


----------



## hama687 (20. Oktober 2005)

dabei  aber ob leicht oder schwer oh man immer diese entscheidungen ich glaub ich muss ach ne ich mach leicht mit


----------



## Schnegge (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> **********WERBUNG**********
> 
> * 30.10.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
> ​



Werbung erfolgreich!  

Ich bin ein Sklave der Werbung  
Soweit isses schon mit mir gekommen


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2005)

Das sieht nach einer sehr coolen   Tour aus.

Ich wünsche mir so sehr dabei sein zu können   

VG Guido



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> **********WERBUNG**********
> 
> * 30.10.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
> ​
> Es geht auf Strecke. Von Dattenfeld an der Sieg folgen wir dieser talabwärts bis nach Siegburg- natürlich gibt es immer wieder  die umliegenden Hügel auf schönen Trails zu erklimmen. Im Allgemeinen sind hier die Berge nicht so hoch wie z.B. im Ahrtal, dafür sind die Pfade hier meist Menschenleer und nicht weniger schön.


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2005)

Bin gerade wieder zurück - 6 potentielle WP Punkte u.a. in der Kölner Altstadt (kein Scherz   ) erkämpft. 
Geile alte Kopfsteinplaster-trails  Im Rheinpark hätte ich etwas später dann Karnickel pflücken können 

Alles sehr nett    VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (22. Oktober 2005)

ich fahre morgen auch wenn es in strömen regent .... ps scheis fc


----------



## Schnegge (22. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre morgen auch wenn es in strömen regent .... ps scheis fc


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen  .  Hab heute schon 'ne Schlammschlacht hinter mir  ,
da kann Morgen auch die nächste folgen...


----------



## Montana (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi Alex und Jörg , dann ist ja alles klar und die Tour braucht notfalls auch nicht abgesagt werden , das ist so auch einfacher.  

Wir machens am Besten so : Wer kommt der kommt   und spätestens 10:05 gehts los. Jeder von uns kennt die Strecke   

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre morgen auch wenn es in strömen regent .... ps scheis fc





			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen  .  Hab heute schon 'ne Schlammschlacht hinter mir  ,
> da kann Morgen auch die nächste folgen...


----------



## Schnegge (23. Oktober 2005)

Montana´ schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machens am Besten so : Wer kommt der kommt   und spätestens 10:05 gehts los. Jeder von uns kennt die Strecke  VG Guido



Hi Guido und Alex,

ich werde Morgen bevor ich losfahre (ca.9:30) noch mal kurz ins Forum schauen  . Währe nett wenn Ihr für den Fall, dass Ihr nicht kommen wollt   , kurz Bescheid gebt. Weil dann würd ich mich noch Manni und Konsorten in Bensberg anschließen  (Die fahren auch um 10 los). Aber meine Prorität liegt eindeutig beim Winterpokel-Training  . 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## hama687 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hier wird sich nicht gedrückt 

ps die kommen uns bestimmt irgendwo mal entgegen


----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2005)

So wir sind von unserer 3,5 Std Schlammschlacht zurück und haben unterwegs auch Manni  und Mitfahrer getroffen.   Genauer Bericht folgt.  Dabei waren jedenfalls 3/5 des KFL WP Teams   

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (23. Oktober 2005)

Bei dem Wetter kann man ja nur bei den Touren mitfahren, bei denen der Guide  das DLRG-Rettungsschwimmer-Abzeichen an der Radlerhose angestickt vorweist.


----------



## hama687 (23. Oktober 2005)

Tja das Wetter hatt ja richtig mitgespielt - im wahrsten sinne....

Wir haben uns schnell durch den westen wo ein Marathon statt gefunden hatte durchgewuschelt und ab zum Lüderich auf dem ersten wirklichen Trail am Lüderich hören wir unter uns plötzlich stimmen und Biker tja da war die Bensberg Gruppe... naja wir haben uns den Trail hochgequallt die Jungs sind ausen Rum gefahren ( von wegen mittlere Tour   ) oben angekommen haben wir uns 2 mal im Kreis gedreht und wussten immer noch nicht wo wir genau wahren   
Weiter haben wir irgendwie den Golfplatz gefunden wo wir uns paar Minuten "auskühlen" wollten   
Das Ende des Lüderichs war ein schneller und Wuschiger Trail der uns wieder bis nach ganz unten geführt hatt....

Wieder im Osten sind wir noch an der Forstbacher Mühle gegondelt wo es einen neuen Klasse Trail zu entdecken gab für Guido und mich! Das Ende war dann der Juchu Night Trail schöne Tour ..... hier die Bilder!

















unten Links fährt die Bensberg Truppe vorbei leider nicht wirklich erkennbar..


----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Wetter kann man ja nur bei den Touren mitfahren, bei den der Guide  das DLRG-Rettungsschwimmer-Abzeichen an der Radlerhose angestickt vorweist.


    

Wenn wir Pech haben gibt das bald auch gesundheitliche Einschränkungen.  

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2005)

Super Bericht , Alex   und erstklassige Fotos   
Uwe hat recht . Du wirst immer besser (ganz ehrlich)
Zum Auskühlen : Ja , ich musste mir da mal was Kultur reinziehen   
Gleich werde ich  noch den Geko auswerten. Dann kommen die unbedingt nötigen Daten. 

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja das Wetter hatt ja richtig mitgespielt - im wahrsten sinne....
> 
> Wir haben uns schnell durch den westen wo ein Marathon statt gefunden hatte durchgewuschelt und ab zum Lüderich auf dem ersten wirklichen Trail am Lüderich hören wir unter uns plötzlich stimmen und Biker tja da war die Bensberg Gruppe... naja wir haben uns den Trail hochgequallt die Jungs sind ausen Rum gefahren ( von wegen mittlere Tour   ) oben angekommen haben wir uns 2 mal im Kreis gedreht und wussten immer noch nicht wo wir genau wahren
> Weiter haben wir irgendwie den Golfplatz gefunden wo wir uns paar Minuten "auskühlen" wollten
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2005)

Hier noch die Daten der Sonntag-Regen-Lüderich-Tour

ca. 40 km - 3.5 Std - 530 hm 

*
23.10.2005 10:00 Uhr  KF - > Lüderich und zurück*


----------



## Montana (24. Oktober 2005)

*koenigsforst - nightride*

Mittwoch 26.10.2005 19 : 00  Uhr
Treffpunkt : Parkplatz Wildgehege Köln-Brück

Eintragen hier​




Photo : hama687​


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch die Daten der Sonntag-Regen-Lüderich-Tour
> 
> ca. 40 km - 3.5 Std - 530 hm
> 
> ...


 
Schöne Tour, sogar mit 3D-Nebelfunktion! 

Ich glaube, Ihr braucht das nächste Mal einen Lüderich-Guide.  
Jetzt ist das Gebiet schon so klein, und Ihr lasst die besten Trails links liegen.

Ich stelle mal ein paar GPS-Trackdaten für die Trail-Einstiege und deren Verlauf zusammen, damit Guido @Montana sie auch ohne mich findet. Beim Juchhu-Nighttrail hat es ja auch gut geklappt.

Wg. Winterpokal. Habe weiter aufgerüstet.  Jetzt noch besser mit Herzfrequenzmessuhr. Der Ruheplus von 46 Schlägen pro Minute hat mich schon etwas nerviös gemacht.  Vielleicht sind das ja die Nachwirkungen von 15 Jahre Leistungssport. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sind das ja die Nachwirkungen von 15 Jahre Leistungssport.
> 
> VG Martin



Strunzkopp


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Strunzkopp


 
Vorsicht Jung, isch kann Mikado! Vom 14. Lebensjahr an Karate und Jiu-Jitsu. Mit 18. zweitjüngster Dan-Träger (Jiu-Jitsu) in Deutschland (Jüngster war mein Partner Roland). Ab dann sechsmal die Woche jeweils 3 Stunden täglich. Mit Ende Zwanzig Berufseinstieg und Heirat sowie Umzug habe ich es dann aufgeben.  

Jaja, in der Jugend sich seiner Sportbegeisterung voll und ganz hinzugeben, ist doch recht einfach.  Aber sobald die wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Zwänge sowie andere Prioritäten 'zuschlagen', wird es schwieriger.

Genug geheult.  

VG Martin

PS: OT: WG. Cache: "Schwein gehabt!" Vielleicht sollte man als Geocacheentwickler doch etwas mehr auf unveränderbare Parameter achten.   Wg. Samstag: Wenn es nicht regnet, und ich raus zum Spielen darf.


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Ende Zwanzig Berufseinstieg und Heirat sowie Umzug habe ich es dann aufgeben.



Damals war doch Adenauer noch Kanzler, oder??   
Was machen eigentlich die Haribo-Vorräte? Schon wieder abtrainiert?  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: OT: WG. Cache: "Schwein gehabt!" Vielleicht sollte man als Geocacheentwickler doch etwas mehr auf unveränderbare Parameter achten.   Wg. Samstag: Wenn es nicht regnet, und ich raus zum Spielen darf.



50% der niederen Dienstgrade werden wohl mitkommen


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2005)

Alles OT: 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Damals war doch Adenauer noch Kanzler, oder??


 
Bismarck! Und zwar Reichskanzler.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen eigentlich die Haribo-Vorräte? Schon wieder abtrainiert?


 
Das war äußerst hinterhältig, mit diesem Trick mich zu schwächen. 
Aber Du hast damit nicht nur dem KFL-Team sondern auch Deutschland geschadet. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> 50% der niederen Dienstgrade werden wohl mitkommen


 
Solche, die jetzt einen schicken neuen Wagen besitzen?

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Gerne , Martin , wir haben zwar links und *rechts* des Weges einige trails gesehen uns aber gedacht das diese bei Regen nur einmalig   zu befahren gewesen wären  und sind so auf der FAB geblieben.




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour, sogar mit 3D-Nebelfunktion!
> 
> Ich glaube, Ihr braucht das nächste Mal einen Lüderich-Guide.
> Jetzt ist das Gebiet schon so klein, und Ihr lasst die besten Trails links liegen.
> ...


 


			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. Winterpokal. Habe weiter aufgerüstet.  Jetzt noch besser mit Herzfrequenzmessuhr. Der Ruheplus von 46 Schlägen pro Minute hat mich schon etwas nerviös gemacht.  Vielleicht sind das ja die Nachwirkungen von 15 Jahre Leistungssport. VG Martin



  Ich wusste schon, dass wir mit Martin einen guten_ Fang _ gemacht haben 
 Ich tippe mal locker auf xxxxx Punkte.

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne , Martin , wir haben zwar links und *rechts* des Weges einige trails gesehen uns aber gedacht das diese bei Regen nur einmalig  zu befahren gewesen wären  und sind so auf der FAB geblieben.


 
Die besten Trails entdecke ich bzw. er , wenn ich mit meinem Hund Wandertouren machen.  Dann nehmen wir uns die Zeit, auch mal einem Wildwechsel zu folgen. Wobei es am Lüderich auch einige S2/S3-Trails gibt.  Ich erinnere mich noch an den Uphilltrail, wo wir die Bikes auf felsigem Untergrund hochgetragen haben, als wir auf unserer 1. Geocachingtour waren.  Den als Downhilltrail, der ist nicht ohne.  So aus der Erinnerung würde ich den nicht spontan hinunterfahren.   

Es sind aber auch einige einfachere Trails, die dennoch einen schönen Flow aufkommen lassen. Leider sind sie alle m.M. zu kurz, obwohl man auf ihnen bis zu 150 hm vernichten kann, was für vorbergische Verhältnis schon ganz ordentlich ist.



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste schon, dass wir mit Martin einen *guten*_* Fang* _gemacht haben
> Ich tippe mal locker auf xxxxx Punkte.
> 
> VG Guido


 
Ganz locker bleiben, ich habe lediglich 500 Punkte versprochen. 

Letzte KW waren 257 min Ergo = 17 Punkte und 230 min Nordic Walking = 10 Punkte. Macht 27 Punkte, also knapp 4 Punkte pro Tag. Mit dem Wochenschnitt kann ich mein Versprechen halten. Leider liege ich hinter meinen eigenen Erwartungen zurück.  Aber mehr als 300 min Ergo (5 x 60 min.) pro Woche werde ich (motivations- und konditionsmäßg) nicht schaffen.  Also müssen wir am WE regelmäßig mindestens eine Halbtagestouren fahren. 

Vielleicht können und wollen sich mal die übrigen Teammitglieder zu ihrem/unserem Vorhaben/Projekt äußern?! Wir ja schließlich nicht zum Spass hier. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt (zumindest was die meisten Leute damit meinen  , denn wir fahren ja eigentlich bei jedem Wetter  ) sollten wir uns mal den Lüderich und seine trails vornehmen. Und ins erweiterte juchhu Wohnzimmer will ich auch bald noch mal. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die besten Trails entdecke ich bzw. er , wenn ich mit meinem Hund Wandertouren machen.  Dann nehmen wir uns die Zeit, auch mal einem Wildwechsel zu folgen. Wobei es am Lüderich auch einige S2/S3-Trails gibt.  Ich erinnere mich noch an den Uphilltrail, wo wir die Bikes auf felsigem Untergrund hochgetragen haben, als wir auf unserer 1. Geocachingtour waren.  Den als Downhilltrail, der ist nicht ohne.  So aus der Erinnerung würde ich den nicht spontan hinunterfahren.
> 
> Es sind aber auch einige einfachere Trails, die dennoch einen schönen Flow aufkommen lassen. Leider sind sie alle m.M. zu kurz, obwohl man auf ihnen bis zu 150 hm vernichten kann, was für vorbergische Verhältnis schon ganz ordentlich ist.



Natürlich 500 points ist schon eine Menge - das peile ich in der Grössenordung an.  aber zunächst mal nur draussen   

Danke übrigens für Dein outing    Nordic Walking liest hier bestimmt jeder gerne   

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz locker bleiben, ich habe lediglich *500 Punkte * versprochen.
> 
> Letzte KW waren 257 min Ergo = 17 Punkte und 230 min *Nordic Walking * = 10 Punkte. Macht 27 Punkte, also knapp 4 Punkte pro Tag. Mit dem Wochenschnitt kann ich mein Versprechen halten. Leider liege ich hinter meinen eigenen Erwartungen zurück.  Aber mehr als 300 min Ergo (5 x 60 min.) pro Woche werde ich (motivations- und konditionsmäßg) nicht schaffen.  Also müssen wir am WE regelmäßig mindestens eine Halbtagestouren fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilljumper (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt (zumindest was die meisten Leute damit meinen  , denn wir fahren ja eigentlich bei jedem Wetter  ) s



werde mal sehen, ob ich morgen mitfahre und MEIN NEUES LÄMPCHEN austeste  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich 500 points ist schon eine Menge - das peile ich in der Grössenordung an.  aber zunächst mal nur draussen



ich fand meine 25,5 punkte eigentlich schon ziemlich hochgegriffen  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke übrigens für Dein outing    Nordic Walking liest hier bestimmt jeder gerne
> 
> VG Guido



Ich habe bei der Lektüre direkt die Augen zugekniffen und mit Knoblauch geschmissen  

Wir haben dann aber bei   und  über seine Verhaltensstörung gesprochen und einen therapeutischen Ansatz gefunden


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> werde mal sehen, ob ich morgen mitfahre und MEIN NEUES LÄMPCHEN austeste


Wir würden uns sehr freuen. Macht auch richtig Spass   Wir wären dann 4/5 tel des Teams    



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei der Lektüre direkt die Augen zugekniffen und mit Knoblauch geschmissen
> 
> Wir haben dann aber bei   und  über seine Verhaltensstörung gesprochen und einen therapeutischen Ansatz gefunden



Zählt NW überhaupt ? Wenn , dann bestimmt doch auch skaten   

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt (zumindest was die meisten Leute damit meinen , denn wir fahren ja eigentlich bei jedem Wetter ) sollten wir uns mal den Lüderich und seine trails vornehmen. Und ins erweiterte *juchhu Wohnzimmer* will ich auch bald noch mal.


 
Ähm, die Holfäll- und rückearbeiten sind im vollen Gang.  Vielleicht nehmen wir doch erstmal die Trails am Lüderich in Angriff.  Obwohl ich auch dort schon die ersten Fällmarkierungen erspäht haben. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich 500 points ist schon eine Menge - das peile ich in der Grössenordung an. *aber zunächst mal nur draussen*


 
Boah, da werde ich aber echt blass.  Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue und diese regnerische Grau in Grau sehe  , freue ich mich gerade zu aufs Ergo.   



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke übrigens für Dein outing Nordic Walking liest hier bestimmt jeder gerne
> 
> VG Guido


 
Die ironische Note habe ich wohl vernommen.  Ich muss aber irgendwas zum Ergo-Ausgleich machen. Da ich mich fürs Schwimmen und Laufen überhaupt nicht begeistern kann, habe ich diesen Sommer damit angefangen. Zu einem bringt es meinem Oberkörper den Ausgleich zum Ergotraining, zu anderen nehme ich meinen Hund mit (zusätzlich zu seinen normalen und täglichen 'Gassi'-Touren), damit es nicht ganz so einsam im dunklen Wald ist. 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> werde mal sehen, ob ich morgen mitfahre und MEIN NEUES LÄMPCHEN austeste


 
Versuch macht klug! 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> *ich fand meine 25,5 punkte eigentlich schon ziemlich hochgegriffen*


 
s.u.



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei der Lektüre direkt die Augen zugekniffen und mit Knoblauch geschmissen
> 
> Wir haben dann aber bei und über seine Verhaltensstörung gesprochen und einen therapeutischen Ansatz gefunden


 
Hatten wir nicht gemeinsam festgestellt, dass die Ursache des Ganzen nicht Deine deprimierende Punkteprognose (s.o. fettmarkiertes Zitat) ist, und die einzige Abhilfe in einer ehrgeizigen Korrektur Deinerseits liegt. 

Big Brother is watching.  

VG Martin

PS: Die Smileys in den Zitaten mussten den Meinigen zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## Derk (25. Oktober 2005)

Samstag,
29.10.2005    
Wetterzustand:
Temperatur:
Niederschlag?:  wolkig
14 °C
40 %  bedeckt
18 °C
40 %  bedeckt
16 °C
50 %  
Min / Max: 13 / 19 °C 

Das sind die heutigen Vorhersagen für den 29.10.05,  10:00 Uhr, Bonn-Beul (Ramerdorf).  Wer von  E U C H  fährt denn mit ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... zum Ergo-Ausgleich machen. Da ich mich fürs Schwimmen und Laufen überhaupt nicht begeistern kann, habe ich diesen Sommer damit angefangen. Zu einem bringt es meinem Oberkörper den Ausgleich zum Ergotraining, zu anderen nehme ich *meinen Hund * mit (zusätzlich zu seinen normalen und täglichen 'Gassi'-Touren), damit es nicht ganz so einsam im dunklen Wald ist.  ...


Was du machst, ist ja dein Ding, aber der Hund kann nun wirklich nichts dafür! Das muss dem doch unangenehm sein! Wenn ihn jemand dabei sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubedidup (25. Oktober 2005)

Mal ne Frage am Rande: Gibts es nicht vielleicht Wanderkarten von den Forstwegen am Lüderich und von der kompletten Umgebung Forsbach?! Wenn ja könnte sich jeder doch einfach mal so ne Karte schnappen und die Strecken einzeichnen, die er kennt. Oder gibt es irgendwo im Internet ne Karte mit den Forstwegen, dann könnte man hier vielleicht auch ne Internetkarte von den Wegen erstellen?! Schön in Bunt, damit man weiss wo die schwarzen Pisten sind ;-) !
Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (25. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Was du machst, ist ja dein Ding, aber der Hund kann nun wirklich nichts dafür! Das muss dem doch unangenehm sein! Wenn ihn jemand dabei sieht!


 
Ihr seid alle so gemein.  

Zugegebenermaßen hat mein Hund schon am Anfang blöd geschaut  , warum der Alte mit den Stöckchen in der Luft rumfuchtelt und sie nicht endlich zum Aportieren durch die Luft wirft. 

Aber da ich sein Futter bezahle, singt er auch mein Lied. 



			
				hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage am Rande: Gibts es nicht vielleicht Wanderkarten von den Forstwegen am Lüderich und von der kompletten Umgebung Forsbach?! Wenn ja könnte sich jeder doch einfach mal so ne Karte schnappen und die Strecken einzeichnen, die er kennt. Oder gibt es irgendwo im Internet ne Karte mit den Forstwegen, dann könnte man hier vielleicht auch ne Internetkarte von den Wegen erstellen?! Schön in Bunt, damit man weiss wo die schwarzen Pisten sind ;-) !
> Gruß Ralf


 
Klar, zum einen MagicMaps NRW 3D DVD West als Digitalkarte und diese hier als Papierkarte:

*Topographische Karte NRW 1:25 000 - TK25*












Nr. Artikel ISBN-Nummer Lieferart Preis 
5009 Overath 3-89439-223-1 G/U 5,00/10,00

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Mehr Info braucht man nun wirklich nicht ,  den Rest gibt es z.B. HIER  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ....diese hier als Papierkarte:
> 
> *Topographische Karte NRW 1:25 000 - TK25*
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ralf , "unsere" Trails sind überwiegend nicht auf der Karte zu finden.   Kannst aber gerne mal mitfahren und dir die Wege anschauen.

VG Guido



			
				hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage am Rande: Gibts es nicht vielleicht Wanderkarten von den Forstwegen am Lüderich und von der kompletten Umgebung Forsbach?! Wenn ja könnte sich jeder doch einfach mal so ne Karte schnappen und die Strecken einzeichnen, die er kennt. Oder gibt es irgendwo im Internet ne Karte mit den Forstwegen, dann könnte man hier vielleicht auch ne Internetkarte von den Wegen erstellen?! Schön in Bunt, damit man weiss wo die schwarzen Pisten sind ;-) !
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)




----------



## hubedidup (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich werde vielleicht am Wochenende wieder fit genug sein um mitfahren zu können(Erkältung). Wenn ihr also Samstag oder Sonntag in der Gegend Forsbach oder Lüderich unterwegs seid würde ich dahin kommen.
Mir ist schon klar, dass die Trails nicht auf den Karten zu finden sind, deshalb wär es ja gerade so schön die Trails selber einzuzeichnen(richtig genial wäre es wenn man auf einer Internetkarte die Trails eintragen könnte). Dann muss man nicht so langsam fahren um im Gebüsch einen Einstieg zu entdecken   ! Bin schon Schweineweg, Wurzelpassage und einige Trails den Lüderich runtergefahren und das hat süchtig gemacht. Wenn jetzt noch jemand Wege kennt bei denen ab und an mal halber-Meter-Drops oder jumps dabei sind wäre ich überglücklich.
Gruß Ralf
P.S. Werd mir mal ne Karte zulegen und bei Gelegenheit mit eingetragenen Wegen, die ich bis jetzt kenne, einscannen(natürlich verändert um keine Urheberrechte zu verletzen).


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

>


  Wiewas ? Was willst Du wissen ?  VG Guido



			
				hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde vielleicht am Wochenende wieder fit genug sein um mitfahren zu können(Erkältung). Wenn ihr also Samstag oder Sonntag in der Gegend Forsbach oder Lüderich unterwegs seid würde ich dahin kommen.
> Mir ist schon klar, dass die Trails nicht auf den Karten zu finden sind, deshalb wär es ja gerade so schön die Trails selber einzuzeichnen(richtig genial wäre es wenn man auf einer Internetkarte die Trails eintragen könnte). Dann muss man nicht so langsam fahren um im Gebüsch einen Einstieg zu entdecken  ! Bin schon Schweineweg, Wurzelpassage und einige Trails den Lüderich runtergefahren und das hat süchtig gemacht. Wenn jetzt noch jemand Wege kennt bei denen ab und an mal halber-Meter-Drops oder jumps dabei sind wäre ich überglücklich.
> Gruß Ralf
> P.S. Werd mir mal ne Karte zulegen und bei Gelegenheit mit eingetragenen Wegen, die ich bis jetzt kenne, einscannen(natürlich verändert um keine Urheberrechte zu verletzen).



Die Idee ist nicht so schlecht   ... lass von die hören. Ich werde am kommenden WE leider nicht lange in der Gegend sein. Komm einfach mal zur nächsten Tour. VG Guido


----------



## Lipoly (25. Oktober 2005)

hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> . Wenn jetzt noch jemand Wege kennt bei denen ab und an mal halber-Meter-Drops oder jumps dabei sind wäre ich überglücklich.




Im Königsforst ist nur der eine interessante double der mir aber mim hardtail ein bisschen zu(viel) krass war

Wenns aber jetzt sowas wie oben beschrieben im Lüderich giebt darf mein Kanadisches Edelcustombike     auchmal seine 18cm Federweg Hinten und 20Cm Federweg vorne unter beweis stellen

lars


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wiewas ? Was willst Du wissen ?  VG Guido



In der Schule hätt ich für euern " chatt " ne 6 bekommen Thema Verfählung sitzen   

Zu Mittwoch was planst du Guido?


----------



## volker k (25. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Schule hätt ich für euern " chatt " ne 6 bekommen Thema Verfählung sitzen
> 
> Zu Mittwoch was planst du Guido?



Ich auch für deine Rechtschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch für deine Rechtschreibung



Kümmer dich um deine eigene Scheise


----------



## Lipoly (25. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Kümmer dich um deine eigene Scheise




S c h e i ß, der; - (derb für unangenehme Sache; Unsinn)
S c h e i ß e, die; - (derb)


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

*Stopp* - Volker und co : Bitte tut mir den Gefallen und schreibt woanders .
Ihr fahrt ja bei uns auch nicht mit und habt eigentlich ganz andere Interessen.

OK ?  VG Guido


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Lars, also Du hast Dich ja mittlerweile anders orientiert und das ist auch OK so. Ich weiss noch , dass Du nach den ersten Touren bei uns im KF ganz zufrieden warst. Bist damals mit Frank zusammen dahin gekommen. Wir sind hier nicht so auf dem FR Trip und das ist für uns gut so. Wir machen weiterhin leichte Touren und superleichte nightrides und den Mitfahrern gefällts wohl ganz gut - es melden sich immer mal wieder welche an.   

Zur Fäkaldef. : Ich bitte Dich,  das ist doch unter deinem Niveau . 
Ich las vorhin irgendwo _Neger_ und nun das noch . 


Grüsse und vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch mal. Ich würde mich freuen.

Guido (Montana)





			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Im Königsforst ist nur der eine interessante double der mir aber mim hardtail ein bisschen zu(viel) krass war
> 
> Wenns aber jetzt sowas wie oben beschrieben im Lüderich giebt darf mein Kanadisches Edelcustombike     auchmal seine 18cm Federweg Hinten und 20Cm Federweg vorne unter beweis stellen
> 
> lars


----------



## Lipoly (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse und vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch mal. Ich würde mich freuen.




Natürlich sehen wir uns da nochmal  mein Cube behalte ich doch extra für sowas
Dem Frank muss ich eh erstmal wenn ich Zeit habe nen dicken Gutschein vom H&S oder so zukommen lassen sonst wäre ich nie dabei gewesen   

Naja das zum Thema Fäkalsprache war ja nur dazu da um Alex beizubringen wie man das richtig schreibt(habe extra im Duden geguckt)  

Naja son ganzglitzekleinesbisschen ist der KF doch FR-tauglich--> einfach die paar steilen abfahrten mit den hubbels drinne noch schneller nehmen und hochreißen! und NIE ins FLÄÄT! 

gruß
Lars


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Lars, ich glaube Du warst ja zweimal dabei. Dann auch bestimmt in meinem Urlaub wo Alex euch in eine Gegend geführt hat, die so in HCM Richtung geht. Stiimmt da ist z.B. noch Einiges zu machen. Die Sachen hat aber zur Zeit nur der Alex im Programm. Da kümmert er sich darum. 

Zum Rest : Ok Hand drauf  - Alles nicht so schlimm.   

VG Guido



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sehen wir uns da nochmal  mein Cube behalte ich doch extra für sowas
> Dem Frank muss ich eh erstmal wenn ich Zeit habe nen dicken Gutschein vom H&S oder so zukommen lassen sonst wäre ich nie dabei gewesen
> 
> Naja das zum Thema Fäkalsprache war ja nur dazu da um Alex beizubringen wie man das richtig schreibt(habe extra im Duden geguckt)
> ...


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

apropo am Mittwoch ab zum MiniHCM? ^^


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> apropo am Mittwoch ab zum MiniHCM? ^^


In der Nacht ?      Wohl verrückt geworden ?   

Nee im Ernst   gerne   

VG Guido

Und zurück bitte Jörgs neue FM _(Forsbacher Mühle)_ - trails .


----------



## Lipoly (25. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> apropo am Mittwoch ab zum MiniHCM? ^^




Morgen oder nächste woche?

Nächste woche bin ich dabei morgen-->keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

halt ich viel von  dann gehts noch wasser trett becken wieder ein stück in den  westen hoch und ab den schmallen schnellen "matchigen" trail runter


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen oder nächste woche?
> 
> Nächste woche bin ich dabei morgen-->keine zeit



Ich glaube die Gegend fährt Alex auf Wunsch gerne öfter an.
Wir wollen ja jeden Mittwoch ....   

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (25. Oktober 2005)

*Aufwärmen ach wer braucht das schon ^^* 

tja nachdem ich es auch immer wieder vergesse mal hier die Frage was haltet ihr davon euch vor der Tour zu Dehnen??







Dehnung der vorderen Oberschenkelmuskulatur

Beschreibung: Im Stand mit der Hand ein Bein am Knöchel fassen und zum Gesäß heranführen. Die Knie bleiben dabei auf einer Höhe, der Po und der Bauch sind fest angespannt. Die Dehnung ist im Bereich der Oberschenkelvorderseite des angewinkelten Beines spürbar.
Beanspruchte Muskulatur: vordere Oberschenkelmuskulatur (M. quadriceps femoris)






Dehnung der Oberschenkelinnenseite

Beschreibung: Im Stand das Körpergewicht auf eine Beinseite verlagern, Beine sind weit gegrätscht. Das Standbein dabei gebeugt halten, das andere Bein ist lang gestreckt und der Fuß bleibt auf dem Boden aufgestellt. Die Dehnung ist im Bereich der Oberschenkelinnenseite des lang gestreckten Beines spürbar.
Beanspruchte Muskulatur: Schenkelanzieher (Adduktoren - M. adductor brevis, M. adductor longus, M. adductor magnus)






Dehnung der hinteren Oberschenkelmuskulatur

Beschreibung: In Rückenlage ein Bein an der Oberschenkelrückseite fassen und zum Oberkörper heranziehen. Die Fußspitze dabei in Richtung Schienbein ziehen. Das andere Bein liegt lang gestreckt auf dem Boden. Die Dehnung ist im Bereich der Oberschenkelrückseite des in die Luft gestreckten Beines spürbar.
Beanspruchte Muskulatur: hintere Oberschenkelmuskulatur (ischiocrurale Muskulatur), Gesäßmuskulatur (M. glutaeus maximus), Zwillingswadenmuskel (M. gastrocnemius).






Dehnung der Wadenmuskulatur

Beschreibung: In Schrittstellung stehen, das vordere Bein beugen, das hintere Bein gestreckt lassen, die Fersen bleiben dabei beide auf dem Boden. Die Dehnung ist im Wadenbereich des hinteren Beines spürbar.
Beanspruchte Muskulatur: Zwillingswadenmuskel (M. gastrocnemius), Schollenmuskel (M. soleus).






Dehnung des Hüftbeugers

Beschreibung: Im Kniestand ein Bein nach vorn setzen, Becken bzw. Hüfte nach vorn in Richtung Boden ziehen, die Fußspitze muss dabei noch gut zu sehen sein. Die Dehnung ist im Hüftbereich des hinteren Beines spürbar.
Beanspruchte Muskulatur: Hüftbeugemuskulatur (M. iliopsoas), vorderer Oberschenkelmuskel (M. quadriceps femoris)

Das sind die Wichtigsten Beinmuskel Dehnungen für uns als MTB`ler unsinn oder Wichtig?

© Deutscher Sportbund 2005


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Aufwärmen ach wer braucht das schon ^^*



Das ist die Sahne des heutigem Forumabends - mehr geht nicht  Gute Nacht wünscht Montana


----------



## Schnegge (25. Oktober 2005)

he, kaum schaut man mal ein par stunden nich' ins forum, schon überschlägt sich alles: anfeindungen  , versöhnungen    und dann kommen auch noch die schönwetterbiker     wieder zum vorschein und melden sich an...schön! freue  mich auf morgen...


----------



## Manni (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So wir sind von unserer 3,5 Std Schlammschlacht zurück und haben unterwegs auch Manni  und Mitfahrer getroffen.   Genauer Bericht folgt.  Dabei waren jedenfalls 3/5 des KFL WP Teams
> 
> VG Guido



Hallo Montana,
ich bin auf Drängen deiner Freischärler nächste Woche auch mal dabei   Wenn ihr dann am 2.11. auch wieder ne Runde dreht.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2005)

Ja , Jörg , das war so ein komischer Abend wo man das Gefühl hatte was Böses und auch wieder was Nettes schreiben zu müssen. Das Wetter ändert sich halt.   



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> he, kaum schaut man mal ein par stunden nich' ins forum, schon überschlägt sich alles: anfeindungen  , versöhnungen    und dann kommen auch noch die schönwetterbiker     wieder zum vorschein und melden sich an...schön! freue  mich auf morgen...



Herzlich willkommen Manni   , es sollte prinzipiell jeden Mittwoch was passieren also auch am 2.11.

VG Montana



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Montana,
> ich bin auf Drängen deiner Freischärler nächste Woche auch mal dabei  Wenn ihr dann am 2.11. auch wieder ne Runde dreht.
> Gruß Manni


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Den als Downhilltrail, der ist nicht ohne.  So aus der Erinnerung würde ich den nicht spontan hinunterfahren.


Hallo Martin




Ja, JA was anderes hat auch keiner erwartet!  





Wenigstens hatte ich Spaß als ich das gelesen habe!  
Schade, das du mir nie diese Stelle zeigen wirst, da ich dich wohl zu häufig hopp genommen habe!   

Viele Grüße
Klaus
P.S. @ Guido  Sorry, das ich darauf antworten musste.


----------



## ralf (26. Oktober 2005)

Moin Montana,

wie fahren wir denn heute abend?
Sind auch Schlammtrails in Vorbereitung?   
Als bekennender Schönwetterfahrer überlege ich noch, welche Reifen ich aufziehe. Wenn die Tour nicht so schlammig wird, bleibe ich dann bei meinen geliebten Slicks.     

Bis heute 19:00 h

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Splash (26. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich es schaffe, rechtzeitig Feierabend zu machen, komme ich auch vorbei. Sieht im Moment auch ganz gut aus, hängt aber noch gleich von meinem Kunden ab, ob ich mich wirklich als Bremse androhen darf ....


----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Montana,
> 
> wie fahren wir denn heute abend?
> Sind auch Schlammtrails in Vorbereitung?
> ...



Hi Ralf , im KF gibt es ja immer die eine odere andere matschige Stelle und im Dunklen sieht man sie erst wenn man drinsteckt   . Unsere Fahrt wird schön wie immer   



			
				splash  schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es schaffe, rechtzeitig Feierabend zu machen, komme ich auch vorbei. Sieht im Moment auch ganz gut aus, hängt aber noch gleich von meinem Kunden ab, ob ich mich wirklich als Bremse androhen darf ...



Hi Michael (Splash) , die Bremse mache ich schon  , ich hoffe das Ralf mir noch dabei hilft.   - es wird eine ruhige Sache - vor allen Dingen werden wir langsam starten (Versprochen  !)

VG Guido


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Montana,
> 
> wie fahren wir denn heute abend?
> Sind auch Schlammtrails in Vorbereitung?
> ...



Mach mal die Schlammreifen drauf!  
 Oder haben wir Stadträder?


----------



## ralf (26. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael (Splash) , die Bremse mache ich schon  , ich hoffe das Ralf mir noch dabei hilft.   - es wird eine ruhige Sache - vor allen Dingen werden wir langsam starten (Versprochen  !)
> 
> VG Guido




... jau, mal seh'n wer die coolste Bremse mimt.     

@Montana:  Apropos Bremse, da war doch noch was - ...ich mache Stollen drauf.   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (26. Oktober 2005)

schnell berricht - ca 40 km ? ca 500 hm --< schätzungen

19.00 - 22.15

Forstbach
Tütberg
Forstbacher Mühle 

schöne Tour Bilder usw usw morgen gn8


----------



## Cheetah (27. Oktober 2005)

Hier der Link zum Stammtisch


----------



## hama687 (27. Oktober 2005)

*Königsforst Nightride* 

Tja es ging los dabei waren am Anfang 9 Leute    und zum Ende 7 ^^
.... schneller einstieg in den schönen Osten ab zum "MiniHCM" von Dort zu der Wurzelpassage und Hoch Richtung Tütberg... Wieder runter Schweineweg und ab zur Forstbacher Mühle da den "SchneegeTrail" schnell genommen... Hoch zum Wasser Tret Becken und ab zum Parkplatz 






















der rest der Bilder HIER: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/page/1/ppuser/31416


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (27. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> schnell berricht - ca 40 km ? ca 500 hm --< schätzungen
> 
> 19.00 - 22.15
> 
> ...



Hallo Hama687 !
Sach mal haben wir uns nicht gestern vor den Maltesern in Kalk gesehen ? Du schienst aber nicht interessiert an einem Hallo oder hast mich nicht erkannt... schade.   

Ich lese, dass ihr wieder nachts den KF unsicher macht. Sag Bescheid, wenn es eine weitere Tour gibt, ok ?   

Gruß
GM


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> schnell berricht - ca 40 km ? ca 500 hm --< schätzungen



Hier das Profil ab Parkplatz (Starthöhe falsch) für die Strecke, die Guido und ich gefahren sind (also die Verlorenen) ...


----------



## timhau (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die schöne Tour. Ich möchte mich bei Guido und Michael entschuldigen, daß ich/wir Euch verloren haben. Ich versuche nächstes Mal auf alle Fälle mit darauf zu achten, daß dies nicht nochmal passiert.

herzlich
timhau (Felix)


----------



## ralf (27. Oktober 2005)

timhau schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich bei Guido und Michael entschuldigen, daß ich/wir Euch verloren haben.



Hallo zusammen,

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Trotz allem war es eine schöne Tour. Für die Zukunft schlage ich vor, daß wir alle an uns arbeiten und uns streng nach den Regeln der KFL "Königsforst *leicht*" richten. 
Dazu sollt folgendes gehören:
- Die Gruppe immer in Sichtweite zusammen halten.
- Probleme rechtzeitig erkennen und zur Rücksichtnahme mahnen.
- Teilnehmer beobachten sich gegenseitig und reagieren auf unvorhergesehene Dinge und Vorkommnisse selbsständig aber auch leitend für die Gruppe.

Ich denke das war gestern ein echter Ausrutscher! Anschließend hatte ich ein massiv schlechtes Gefühl.   

Sorry noch mal an Guido und Michael!

Das wird nicht wieder vorkommen und wir machen weiter!!!

Gruß Ralf


PS: @Alex
      Nette Fotos!


----------



## Balu. (27. Oktober 2005)

> - Die Gruppe immer in Sichtweite zusammen halten.



Ja ja, war ja nicht das erste Mal, das es zwei Gruppen im Königsforst gab  
Bin mom. noch erkältet, werde also wenn überhaupt tagsüber fahren wenns wärmer ist. Ich will aber auch mal wieder bei euch mit !

CU Balu


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Oktober 2005)

Also als wir eure Wege kreutzten, ward ihr aber schon noch vollzählig,, oder???  

Wir hätten euch doch niemals allein im Wald gelassen, wenn wir gewusst hätten, dass ihr hilf- und orientierungslos seid!!  

Hauptsache, alle sind heil nach Hause gekommen. Beim nächsten Mal sind die Sinne dann wieder geschärft und die Truppe bleibt zusammen  

War trotzdem nett, euch zu begegnen


----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also als wir eure Wege kreutzten, ward ihr aber schon noch vollzählig,, oder???
> 
> Wir hätten euch doch niemals allein im Wald gelassen, wenn wir gewusst hätten, dass ihr hilf- und orientierungslos seid!!


 
Mannometer, da lässt man die Kinders 'einmal alleine' durch den dunklen Wald fahren, und schon sind die schlimmsten gruppendynamischen Prozesse im Gange.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache, alle sind heil nach Hause gekommen. Beim nächsten Mal sind die *Sinne dann wieder geschärft und die Truppe bleibt zusammen*
> 
> War trotzdem nett, euch zu begegnen


 
Naja, wir wollen nicht verschweigen, dass selbst wir an einer Kreuzung versucht haben, getrennt Wege zu fahren. Nach jeweils 100 m haben wir es dann auch gemerkt. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (27. Oktober 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hama687 !
> Sach mal haben wir uns nicht gestern vor den Maltesern in Kalk gesehen ? Du schienst aber nicht interessiert an einem Hallo oder hast mich nicht erkannt... schade.
> 
> Ich lese, dass ihr wieder nachts den KF unsicher macht. Sag Bescheid, wenn es eine weitere Tour gibt, ok ?
> ...




Gut möglich aber da bin ich schon durch halb Köln gefahren und will nur noch so schnell wie möglich nach Hause sry ^^ einfach zu genervt um auf leute zu achten nach der Arbeite und nach Ehrenfeld Venloer Str...  


Update was passiert wenn Alex Abends nichts zu tun hatt ^^


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut möglich aber da bin ich schon durch halb Köln gefahren und will nur noch so schnell wie möglich nach Hause sry ^^ einfach zu genervt um auf leute zu achten nach der Arbeite und nach Ehrenfeld Venloer Str...
> 
> 
> Update was passiert wenn Alex Abends nichts zu tun hatt ^^



Sehr hübsch   Wo willst Du das Plakat hinhängen? In Brück am Parkplatz?  
Ich hätte da noch ein paar Merchandising-Ideen: Einen kleinen Knetgummi-Guido auf dem Bike als Symphatiefigur?  

Bis nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Oktober 2005)

Schöner Flyer!

Aber apropos KFL - Mittwoch, 26.10.2005, 16:00 Uhr, Tütberghütte:
Vom TechnoPark Moitzfeld kommend will ich ein paar bisher unbekannte Wege zwischen Forsbach und Hoffnungsthal fahren. In der Tütberghütte lehnt lässig ein Bike an der Wand, ein unruhig hin und her tippelnder Mensch in buntem Outfit scheint auf jemanden zu warten. Sofort kommt mir eure Mittwochsrunde in den Sinn. Ein Blick auf die Uhr - ne, kann nicht sein, die starten doch immer erst gegen 19:00 Uhr. Ich setze meine Runde fort. 
90 Minuten später habe ich ein Dejavu - abgesehen davon, dass ich nun etwas schmutziger bin und aus der anderen Richtung komme, hat sich nichts geändert: _"In der Tütberghütte lehnt lässig ein Bike an der Wand, ein unruhig hin und her tippelnder Mensch in buntem Outfit scheint auf jemanden zu warten."_
Gestern morgen nach eurer "Trennungsgeschichte" kommt mir der Biker wieder in den Sinn: vielleicht waren die KFLer ja anfangs zu Zehnt???    
Heute mittag gegen 14:00 Uhr schaue ich da nochmal vorbei ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Flyer!
> 
> Aber apropos KFL - Mittwoch, 26.10.2005, 16:00 Uhr, Tütberghütte:
> Vom TechnoPark Moitzfeld kommend will ich ein paar bisher unbekannte Wege zwischen Forsbach und Hoffnungsthal fahren. In der Tütberghütte lehnt lässig ein Bike an der Wand, ein unruhig hin und her tippelnder Mensch in buntem Outfit scheint auf jemanden zu warten. Sofort kommt mir eure Mittwochsrunde in den Sinn. Ein Blick auf die Uhr - ne, kann nicht sein, die starten doch immer erst gegen 19:00 Uhr. Ich setze meine Runde fort.
> ...


 
Mann, mann, mann, Ingo, wenn DU schon vor 16:00 Uhr angereist bist,
warum hast DU denn im kalten Wald gewartet,
statt zu mir zu kommen und einen dreifachen Espresso zu trinken?  

Immer diese Winterpokal-Streber! 

Aber bescheiden ist er.  
Hat er die Vortouraktion doch mit keinem Wort erwähnt. 

VG Martin

PS: Sehr gelungener Flyer, hast DU klasse gemacht, Alex @hama687.  

PPS: Wie wäre es mit einer eigenen Website? Hätte noch Speicherplatz und eine Domäne frei. Jetzt muss sich aber langsam mal der KFL-Teamleiter melden. 

*Hallo, irgendjemand zuhause?*
*Also eigentlichen Guido @Montana?*

Wo bleiben die Auswertungen von der Tour, die ich(wir) grob 10 Minuten begleitet habe(n)??? Krank? Gefrustet? Arbeitswütig? Unlustig?   
Bittö, bittö, melde Dich!


----------



## hubedidup (28. Oktober 2005)

Super Flyer, muss ich auch sagen.
Sagt mal fährt vielleicht morgen jemand in der Gegend Forsbach, Lüderich? Hätte nämlich mal wieder die Möglichkeit mein bike einzupacken und ne Tagestour zu machen. Schön wär wenn jemand von den Locals Zeit hätte, denn ich würd doch gerne mal wissen wo die anspruchsollsten (Bergab-)Strecken in der Gegend sind. Wenn die besseren Abfahrten allerdings im Kölner Stadtwald von Brück(Am Wildwechsel?!) aus zu erreichen sind komme ich auch gerne dort hin!  
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

Nach langer langer Pause    : 

*Teil 1*

Ist das Wetter noch so schön und ist man viel an der frischen Luft und meldet man sich daher nicht stündlich im Forum , so wird direkt das Schlimmste befürchtet. Zunächst mal Danke dafür,  dass mein Verbleiben überhaupt jemanden interessiert , hatte am letzen Mittwoch nicht das Gefühl   

   

Danke an Felix und Ralf für die netten Worte   , aber ich war schon relativ entsetzt über die geschriebenen _"Gemeinheiten "_  .
Da stand was von *verlorengegangen* und so ... Wisst ihr was ihr da ausdrückt ? Der Senior KFL guide geht _so mir nichts dir nichts verloren_.  Was meint ihr warum ich diese Touren ausschreibe ... genau weil ich mich da ganz gut auskenne und zur Not auch wieder in ner halben Stunde aus dem Wald raus bin.    Gut , den Osten   da kann ich nur wenig fahren   und kenne weniger Wege, dafür haben wir ja den Alex. Und der macht das gut und kann das immer besser. 

*Ernstmodus : * 

Zunächst mal ganz wichtig : Weder Jörg noch Alex haben Schuld an der verkorksten Situation am Mittwoch - das waren *wir* alle.

Ich war Mittwoch schon leicht frustriert und musste feststellen wie leicht man gerade nachts Leute verlieren kann. *Das darf einfach nicht mehr passieren. * Man stelle sich vor es wären zwei Gäste die neu oder nur ein oder zweimal dabei gewesen wären. Die wären vielleicht noch heute unterwegs. Übrigens mein handy funktioniert sonst sehr gut. In dieser Notsituation war leider wenig Sende - oder Empfangssignal da. Das hört man leider immer wieder. Es war jedenfalls ein Riesenglück , dass ich oder ein anderer guide bei Splash  gewesen war. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Wie wäre es mit einer eigenen Website? Hätte noch Speicherplatz und eine Domäne frei. Jetzt muss sich aber langsam mal der KFL-Teamleiter melden.
> 
> *Hallo, irgendjemand zuhause?*
> *Also eigentlichen Guido @Montana?*
> ...


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

*Teil 2 * 

Ralf und Felix und Balu : Genau wir machen weiter und das *leicht * bzw. *leicht* mit etwas kürzerem Technikanteil zumindest nachts. Es wird sonst zuviel geschoben und dann fehlt der flow. 

Ingo und Martin : Ihr wärt besser mit dabei gebleiben , dann hätten wir noch viel mehr Spass gehabt und richtig hart trainieren können   

Stefan : Tja wer  da so alles im Wald unterwegs ist, Die Hütte am Tütberg iat aber wohl sehr beliebt bei skurilen Gestalten. 

Alex : toller Flyer   

Martin : gute Idee mit der website ....  davon bitte mehr   

Ralf : Ich bin erst Mittwoch zur nächsten nightride  wieder vor Ort . 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Teil 2 *
> 
> Ralf und Felix und Balu : Genau wir machen weiter und das *leicht * bzw. *leicht* mit etwas kürzerem Technikanteil zumindest nachts. Es wird sonst zuviel geschoben und dann fehlt der flow.
> 
> ...




Teil3 der Berricht mit genauen Daten usw????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Teil3 der Berricht mit genauen Daten usw????



Sowas nennt man gnadenlos und unbarmherzig   
Tausche Fahrrad gegen vernünftige Schreibmaschine   

Kleine Pause dann folgt *Teil 3*


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas nennt man gnadenlos und unbarmherzig
> Tausche Fahrrad gegen vernünftige Schreibmaschine
> 
> Kleine Pause dann folgt *Teil 3*



der war aber fisser


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

Sorry , ich meinte natürlich nicht Dein   Rad . 



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> der war aber fisser


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> Das Ganze kann ja ganz ruhig starten und bei Bedarf / erfahrenem Können   auch etwas gesteigert werden.
> 
> ...




Und wo bleiben die erfahrenen Biker @ XCRacer und co


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo bleiben die erfahrenen Biker @ XCRacer und co



Die wollen bestimmt nicht Fahrrad schiebend auf nem Flyer für die Ewigkeit festgehalten werden.


----------



## hubedidup (28. Oktober 2005)

Geht denn morgen bei dem schönen Wetter niemand bei Forsbach biken???  
Ich will Pisten plätten  
Gruß Ralf


----------



## ralf (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Teil 2 *
> ...
> Ralf : Ich bin erst Mittwoch zur nächsten nightride  wieder vor Ort .
> 
> VG Guido



Hi Guido,
schön, daß Du Dich so engagiert zurück meldest.   
Ich denke wir haben unsere Lektion gelernt.   
Wie verstehe ich das o. a. Zitat? Klar, Mittwochs ist "Nightridetime"...

Für nächste Woche muß ich mich allerdings leider ausklinken, da auf Dienstreise.   
Ich wünsche den Teilnehmern allerdings jetzt schon viel Spaß beim "KF *leicht*".

Bis dann,
Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

Danke , Ralf , ich muss ja engagiert sein ...   bei dem netten team.

Es gibt doch jetzt noch einen Ralf ( hubedidup ) der sich jetzt gemeldet hat 

*@hubedidup *  sorry , ich komme die nächsten Tage nicht gross zum biken.    

VG Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> schön, daß Du Dich so engagiert zurück meldest.
> Ich denke wir haben unsere Lektion gelernt.
> Wie verstehe ich das o. a. Zitat? Klar, Mittwochs ist "Nightridetime"...
> ...


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

*Suche 3 Teil *


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Martin : gute Idee mit der website .... davon bitte mehr
> 
> ...


 
Mhm, ich könnte ja eine meiner gefürchteten Umfragen starten?!  

OkOk, war nur Spass. 

Also, starten wir.

First level Domäne   = .de

Second level? Mein Vorschlag:

Der Threadname sollte aufgegriffen werden = KFL
ggf. Hinweis auf Gemeinschaft/Gruppe = Team
ggf. Hinweis auf Sportart = MTB
Kurzform: www.KFL.de (erinnert an kfw = Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau) *oder etwas dynamischer **www.KFL-Team.de** (Mein Favorit  )* oder mit Bezug zur Sportart www.MTB-Team-KFL.de.

Spätesten wenn man die Website öffnet, und die Bilder einem 'entgegenfliegen', weiß mann/frau, worum es geht. Deswegen ist auch der fettmarkierte Vorschlag mein Favorit. Derzeit sind noch alle Firstlevels verfügbar.

Andere Vorschläge mit kurzer Anmerkung/Erklärung/Begründung sind sehr erwünscht.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

Also ich bin für das *FETTE*

Alex ? undTeam ? 

Vg Guido





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, ich könnte ja eine meiner gefürchteten Umfragen starten?!
> 
> OkOk, war nur Spass.
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2005)

Fett, aber wo bleibt Teil 3


----------



## Ommer (28. Oktober 2005)

*Unterm Zirkuszelt der Narretei

beim KFL seid Ihr dabei


Wo ist denn Langenlonsheim?  

im Königsforst?

Alaaf....

Achim
*


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Fett, aber wo bleibt Teil 3



Bitte ruhig Blut - ist in Arbeit   

_dat is bald wie früher beim Martin seine Fahrtechnikkurse und Berichte _ -
da war ja nahezu Gewalt im Spiel    

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

Grüss Dich Achim 

   

Wann biste wieder mal dabei . Ich würde mich freuen

Vg Guido

_sokommichniezuteildrei_  



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> *Unterm Zirkuszelt der Narretei
> 
> beim KFL seid Ihr dabei
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte ruhig Blut - ist in Arbeit
> 
> _dat is bald wie früher beim Martin seine Fahrtechnikkurse und Berichte _-
> da war ja nahezu Gewalt im Spiel
> ...


 
Wehret den Anfängen! Bloss kein nach festen Regeln und zeitlichen Vorgaben konditioniertes Verhalten belohnen (z.B. mit erhöhter Aufmerksamkeit; Erklärungen, warum jetzt noch nicht, sondern erst später; etc.)

Wer schon mal ein paar längere Berichte mit Dokumentation (Fotos, Auswertungen, Anekdoten, etc.) gemacht hat, weiß, dass die sich nicht in fünf Minuten runtertippen lassen. 

So, jetzt lassen wir unseren Teamkäpten (norddeutsch für Kapitain) in Ruhe, Schließlich muss er ja noch seine mittwochlichen 'Verlustängste' verarbeiten. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

*Teil 3 *  
_
*Hochtechnische historisch bedeutende leichte chaotische Ostgekringelnightride- Tour*_


Mitfahrer (teilweise  )

Alex @ hama687 (osttechnoguide  )
Frank @ Cheetah   
Felix @ timhau   
Ingo @ hilljumper (nur ne viertelstunde  )
Jörg @ Schnegge (forsbachspeedguide  )
Martin @ juchhu (nur ne viertelstunde  )
Michael @ Splash   
Ralf @ ralf   


Guido @ Montana (westslowspecialsplashguide  )


Alex hat ja schon erstklassige Fotos und einen netten  Bericht geliefert daher hier nur noch ein paar Daten und so ...   

*Unsere Tour in 2 D * 






*Höhenkram*






G8 Guido


----------



## Ommer (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Guido,

ich traue meinem Akku nicht mehr viel zu, gestern hielt er keine zwei Stunden mehr durch, ich werde mir Ersatz besorgen. 

Ich hörte von _verlorenen Schafen bzw. Bikern _am Mittwoch, damit mir das nicht passiert, benötige ich ordentliches Licht. Dann komm ich gerne mit -   als  Bremser 

Gruß Achim


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Teil 3 *
> 
> _*Hochtechnische historisch bedeutende leichte chaotische Ostgekringelnightride- Tour*_
> 
> ...


 
Mir kamen es nur wie zehn Minuten vor?!   
Wahrscheinlich wegen Ingos und meiner hohen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Achim ,

die Position des Bremsers ist längst an den guide vergeben   
Uns geht auch keiner mehr verloren , das war uns ein Lehre.  

Zum Licht : Sigma Set ist bei H&S recht günstig. Für mich reichts.

Bis bald  Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ich traue meinem Akku nicht mehr viel zu, gestern hielt er keine zwei Stunden mehr durch, ich werde mir Ersatz besorgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kamen es nur wie zehn Minuten vor?!
> Wahrscheinlich wegen Ingos und meiner hohen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> VG Martin



Wir sind  10 Min. zusammen gefahren und haben 5 Min. gequatscht   

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (28. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind 10 Min. zusammen gefahren und haben 5 Min. gequatscht
> 
> VG Guido


 
Ups!  

Meinte natürlich Nettodurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit (also ohne Pausen). 

VG Martin


----------



## Ommer (28. Oktober 2005)

wo is denn nu Langenlonsheim??

 www.kfl.de


fragt sich Achim...


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2005)

Danke , Achim , habs gerade gesehen.    

Ich dachte zunächst : Was ist der Achim heute so gut gelaunt und schon in Karnevalstimmung ?   

www.kfl.de können wir jedenfalls nicht nehmen   

VG Guido





			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> wo is denn nu Langenlonsheim??
> 
> www.kfl.de
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke , Achim , habs gerade gesehen.
> 
> Ich dachte zunächst : Was ist der Achim heute so gut gelaunt und schon in Karnevalstimmung ?
> 
> ...


 
Bei dem kölschen Umfeld, Fest der Sinne und Garant der guten Laune sollte eine feindliche Übernahme doch kein Problem sein.  

Apropo Meinungsumfrage wg. www.kfl-team.de

Mich interessieren nicht nur die Meinungen der KFL-Teammitglieder der diesjährigen Winterpokalsaison, sondern alle bisherigen TeilnehmerInnen der KFL-Touren. Die KFL-Website soll doch eine 'MTB-Heimat(seite )' für alle werden (zumindest in meiner Vorstellung).

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich will ja keine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sein, aber was soll auf so einer HP drauf, was nicht auch hier Platz fände? Die meisten HP´s dieser Art fristen ja ein eher tristes und unbemerktes Dasein in den Weiten des WWW


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja keine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Juchu: Wenn du die Seite baust muss da aber eindlich mal alles funktionieren! nicht 50% tote querverweise :-D :-D

Auf jedenfall klingt KFL-Team schonmal cool wenn ich hier überhaupt noch mitreden kann/darf  

Lars

PS: KFL-Dropteam wäre auch ne Möglichkeit :-D


----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2005)

Klar darfst Du hier mitreden    

Aber eins frage ich mich direkt  : Was machst Du bei diesem Wetter in der Bude ? Raus , aber schnell   

Bevor die Gegenfrage kommt : Ich bin noch bis 17:00 hier "festgebunden" dann gehts raus. 

VG Guido

P.S.  Nix mit dropen oder so - Wir kriegen die bikes auch so kaputt   



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchu: Wenn du die Seite baust muss da aber eindlich mal alles funktionieren! nicht 50% tote querverweise :-D :-D
> 
> Auf jedenfall klingt KFL-Team schonmal cool wenn ich hier überhaupt noch mitreden kann/darf
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juchu: Wenn du die Seite baust muss da aber eindlich mal alles funktionieren! nicht 50% tote querverweise :-D :-D


 
Wo funktioniert was nicht? Falls bei der www.juchhu.de die Mouse-over-pictures-links nicht funktionieren, liegts an der Java-Sicherheitseinstellung Deines Browser.



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jedenfall klingt KFL-Team schonmal cool wenn ich hier überhaupt noch mitreden kann/darf
> 
> Lars
> 
> PS: KFL-Dropteam wäre auch ne Möglichkeit :-D


 
KFL-Dropteam droppt nur, ein KFL-Team dropt auch mal. 

Deswegen mein neutraler Vorschlag. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wo funktioniert was nicht? Falls bei der www.juchhu.de die Mouse-over-pictures-links nicht funktionieren, liegts an der Java-Sicherheitseinstellung Deines Browser.




Die einzigen Links die klappen sind:
Touren
Forum
GPS

Der recht ist tot(es wird script "void(0)" nicht aussgeführt  obwohl der Browser das will

MFG Lars

PS: Java ist ganz neu drauf weil der Tiger aucherst seit 1ner Woche auf der HD haust


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzigen Links die klappen sind:
> Touren
> Forum
> GPS
> ...


 
Bei mir funktionieren alle Links (inkl. Bilderanzeige) auf allen PCs (selbst mit unterschiedlicher Sicherheitseinstellung).

Egal, www.juchhu.de zieht eh bald mit meinen anderen Domänes auf einen eigenen Web-Server um. Daher auch die Möglichkeit für www.kfl-team.de , ein bisschen Platz für Bilder und Videos zur Verfügungen stellen zu können.  

Sonst noch Meinungen zu www.KFL-Team.de?

Die Kommunikation über diese Unterforum auf www.mtb-news.de und die LMB-Verabredungsmöglichkeit sollten weiter bestehen, d.h. keine Integration von Forumsfunktionen auf www.KFL-Team.de.
Einfach nur ein paar nette, lustige und informative Infos zu den KFL-Junkies. 

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> bisschen Platz für Bilder und Videos




Ok hiermit eröffne ich das öffentliche Spendenkonto für hama damit er sich eine VORZEIGBARE Kamera kaufen kann um GUTE Videos zu machen     

Lars


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ok hiermit eröffne ich das öffentliche Spendenkonto für hama damit er sich eine VORZEIGBARE Kamera kaufen kann um GUTE Videos zu machen
> 
> Lars



was soll das den heisen?  meine cam hatt 430 gekostet....


----------



## juchhu (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ok hiermit eröffne ich das öffentliche Spendenkonto für hama damit er sich eine VORZEIGBARE Kamera kaufen kann um GUTE Videos zu machen
> 
> Lars


 
Statt rumzuquaken, wäre eine ordentliche Kontoeröffnungsspende angebrachter! 

Also, wer tonnenweise Bäume und Eisenerze zu Brettern und Schrauben in einer gigantischen North-Shore-Parkour verarbeiten kann, wird doch jetzt nicht kneifen wollen. Bei dem fähigen Initiator dieser Spendenaktion. 

Nur Mut, setze ein Zeichen, also ich meine *ein richtiges Zeichen*.

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Statt rumzuquaken, wäre eine ordentliche Kontoeröffnungsspende angebrachter!



Er darf bei mir die Videos bearbeiten   
(nachdem er sich 6 wochen in Final Cut eingearbeitet hat    )

Ausserdem haben wir keine Nägel verwendet sondern Schrauben weil es muss ja ein bisschen dekadent sein!

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Er darf bei mir die Videos bearbeiten
> (nachdem er sich 6 wochen in Final Cut eingearbeitet hat    )
> 
> Ausserdem haben wir keine Nägel verwendet sondern Schrauben weil es muss ja ein bisschen dekadent sein!
> ...



Final Cut ist ein noob Programm ich halte mehr von Sony Vegas oder Adobe after effects


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Final Cut ist ein noob Programm ich halte mehr von Sony Vegas oder Adobe after effects



naja preislich gesehen sind alle gleich doch am dekadentesten ist Final Cut auf dem dafür passenden Rechner! After Effects gibst doch auch für noob PCs ala´Windoofs fraktion :-D

lars


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2005)

win ist eh besser


----------



## Lipoly (29. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> win ist eh besser



jo die fliegen meist besser aus den WINDOW(s)


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2005)

anderes thema...


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2005)

Tja . Das haben wir nun davon   :

02.11.2005 19:00
*0 * Mitfahrer  51109 Köln-Brück
Nordrhein-Westfalen  koenigsforst nightride 2-3 Std

VG Guido


----------



## Schnegge (30. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Tja . Das haben wir nun davon   :
> 
> 02.11.2005 19:00
> *0 * Mitfahrer  51109 Köln-Brück
> ...


Hi,

bin mal wieder krank   . Hat sich ja schon am Mittwoch abgezeichnet, als der Tütberg   mich an meine Grenzen gebracht hat  . Daher: Für mich kein Biken bei dem geilen Wetter...  . (Bei der Siegesfahrt ist wieder ein Platz frei, heul, schlagt euch drumm). Also wenn's so weiter geht, werd ich wohl Mittwoch auch nicht dabei sein können   . 

Wüsche euch aber trotzdemm viel Spaß  

Jörg


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2005)

Grüss Dich Jörg , gute Besserung. Ich war am Mittwoch auch schon leicht erkältet. Ich denke das haben wir uns am Lüderich Sonntag geholt  . Die Siegesfahrt kann nun keiner vom Team mitmachen. Alex bike ist kaputt , du bist krank und ich muss auf die Pänz aufpassen , da meine Beste in Venedig biken ... aehm ... Kunst gucken ist.   

Schönen Sonntag noch und bis bald.

Guido




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin mal wieder krank   . Hat sich ja schon am Mittwoch abgezeichnet, als der Tütberg   mich an meine Grenzen gebracht hat  . Daher: Für mich kein Biken bei dem geilen Wetter...  . (Bei der Siegesfahrt ist wieder ein Platz frei, heul, schlagt euch drumm). Also wenn's so weiter geht, werd ich wohl Mittwoch auch nicht dabei sein können   .
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (30. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Also, wer tonnenweise Bäume und Eisenerze zu Brettern und *Schrauben* in einer gigantischen North-Shore-Parkour verarbeiten kann, wird doch jetzt nicht kneifen wollen.
> 
> ...


 


			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ausserdem haben wir keine Nägel verwendet sondern Schrauben weil es muss ja ein bisschen dekadent sein!
> 
> lars


 
Ich habe nichts von Nägeln geschrieben.  
Wer mich aber am Grand Canyon mit einem mit selbstmordgefährendetem Hund wähnt, interpretiert auch Posting, statt sie zu lesen.  

VG Martin

PS: Schlechter Fake, siehe Konkurenunschärfe um den Hund und Frisbee herum. Außerdem habe ich nicht so einen Zwergenhund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (30. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Schlechter Fake, siehe Konkurenunschärfe um den Hund und Frisbee herum. Außerdem habe ich nicht so einen Zwergenhund.




ich weis aber ich wusste sonst keinen aussem Forum der nen Hund hat ausser ich selber


----------



## Cheetah (30. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich weis aber ich wusste sonst keinen aussem Forum der nen Hund hat ausser ich selber


Hast du Alzheimer?


----------



## Lipoly (30. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Alzheimer?



stimmt aber überlieferungen erzählen das dein Hund doch nochgrößer ist als der von Martin   ok isses halt volkers katze


----------



## juchhu (31. Oktober 2005)

Tach zusammen,

letztes Statment zu meinem XXL-Rhodesian-Ridgeback:

Wer ihn am Hals hat, wünscht, er wäre nur so groß wie Volkers Katze. 

Zurück zum Thema:

Nightride  

Der große Teamleiter hat bei mir angefragt, ob und wann ich den Juchhu-Nightride Wahner Heide anbieten werde.

Ich habe ihm geantwortet, wenn das Wetter trocken und idealerweise Vollmond ist. Nun, ob es an dem Termin trocken sein wird, weiß ich noch nicht. 
Aber nach zähen Verhandlungen mit dem Mond ist dieser bereit,
seine nächste Vollmondphase am 16.11.2005 über der Wahner Heide abzuhalten. 
Zufälligerweise ist dies ein - Mittwoch.    

Es wird dann vom obligatorischen Startparplatz Nähe Brücker Wildpark durch denselbigen gehen, in den Königsforst Richtung Osten, dann nach Süden über Forsbach und Stefansheide in die Wahner Heide, mehr oder minder lange/kurze Runde durch die Wahner Heide (ggf. auch in den Südteil), Pause bei der 'Aussichtsplattform' mit Blick auf den 'blauen Flughafen', durch die Wahner Heide in den südlichen Königsforst zurück über den Juchhu-Nighttrail zum Ausgangspunkt.

Je nach Streckenführung 40-50 km, von ca. 400 bis 600 hm, von Forstautobahn- bis Singletrail-lastig (d.h. Schwierigkeit leicht bis mittel wählbar). 

Leuchtkapazität sollte mindestens 3 besser 4 oder mehr Stunden eingeplant werden bzw. vorhanden sein (ggf. Reservelampen /-akkus mitführen). 

Wer ein Catering a la Hardy @Hardy_aus_k (Glühwein, Brot, Käse, Gebäck etc.) wünscht, sollte sich mit demselbigen in Verbindung setzen oder es selber auf die Beine stellen.  

VG Martin

PS: Diese Tour kann nach dem Regelment des Winterpokal 2005/2006 gewertet werden. Nicht-KFL-Teammitglieder sind willkommen und gerngesehen.  GPS-Besitzer erhalten im Vorfeld die Route mit instruierenden Routenpunktnamen und werden vor Tourstart Ortsunkundigen als Co-Guide zugewiesen.


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Martin , 

sehr guter Vorschlag    Das liest sich sehr interessant.
Eventuell hat Alex dann auch wieder ein neues bike und Jörg ist auch wieder auf den Beinen. Ich biete mich auch gerne als _slow co-Guide _ an.   Trägst Du die Tour dann bitte ein ? Wir können ja noch eine Schlechtwetter-Einschränkung einbauen. 

Glühwein wird schwierig - Wie erwärmen / warmhalten ? Aber etwas Gebäck oder so müsste doch mitzunehmen -zubringen sein. Vorschlag : Jeder steckt ne Kleinigkeit ein , dann geht das. Schade , dass wir kein Lagerfeuer entzünden können. Sonst wäre ich für Stockbrot. Das kommt immer gut an  

VG Guido 






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> letztes Statment zu meinem XXL-Rhodesian-Ridgeback:
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (31. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin ,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Wg. Glühwein, einfach mal den Profi fragen. Ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an seine lustige Erzählung,  wie er sich während eines Seminares immer wieder mal in die Küche verdrückt hat, um 5 Liter Glühwein zu erwärmen und auf die Thermoskannen zu verteilen, und die ganze Büroetage nach Glühwein gerochen hat.   

Lagerfeuer im Naturschutzgebiet Wahner Heide ist keine gute Idee. Habe gestern mit Freund und zwei Hunden einen Nightwalk um das halbe Flughafengelände gemacht. Dank meines Flakscheinwerfers als Headlamp und der mit blinkenden Rücklichter ausgestatteten Hunde war ruckzuck der Flughafensicherheitsdienst da und wollte wissen, was wir hier machen. 
Ein Lagerfeuer auf der 'Aussichtsplattform' sieht man leider kilometerweit.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2005)

Dann müssen wir am besten doch auch Hardy   zu dieser Tour einladen. Er scheint als _historisch bedeutende Person _ in diesem Forum wieder aktiv zu sein. ( ... wenn ich das so richtig interpretiere ... ) 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. Glühwein, einfach mal den Profi fragen. Ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an seine lustige Erzählung,  wie er sich während eines Seminares immer wieder mal in die Küche verdrückt hat, um 5 Liter Glühwein zu erwärmen und auf die Thermoskannen zu verteilen, und die ganze Büroetage nach Glühwein gerochen hat.



Schade - aber ich bin ja jetzt mal gespannt was passiert, wenn wir mit unserer geballten Fahrrad - Leuchte - Kraft dort auf tauchen.     Sind die eigentlich bewaffnet ?    

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lagerfeuer im Naturschutzgebiet Wahner Heide ist keine gute Idee. Habe gestern mit Freund und zwei Hunden einen Nightwalk um das halbe Flughafengelände gemacht. Dank meines Flakscheinwerfers als Headlamp und der mit blinkenden Rücklichter ausgestatteten Hunde war ruckzuck der *Flughafensicherheitsdienst da und wollte wissen, was wir hier machen*.
> Ein Lagerfeuer auf der 'Aussichtsplattform' sieht man leider kilometerweit.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## Redking (31. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lagerfeuer im Naturschutzgebiet Wahner Heide ist keine gute Idee. Habe gestern mit Freund und zwei Hunden einen Nightwalk um das halbe Flughafengelände gemacht. Dank meines Flakscheinwerfers als Headlamp und der mit blinkenden Rücklichter ausgestatteten Hunde war ruckzuck der Flughafensicherheitsdienst da und wollte wissen, was wir hier machen.
> Ein Lagerfeuer auf der 'Aussichtsplattform' sieht man leider kilometerweit.
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,

ich hoffe das du auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen gegangen bist! 
Ansonsten spreche ich dir von der Kreispolizeibehörde eine schriftliche Verwarnug aus! Denn so läuft das nämlich jetzt in der Wahner Heide!

Gruß
Klaus

Ps:Ich hätte hier noch eine aktuelle Karte die du dir gerne abholen kannst!


----------



## juchhu (1. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich hoffe das du auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen gegangen bist!
> Ansonsten spreche ich dir von der Kreispolizeibehörde eine schriftliche Verwarnug aus! Denn so läuft das nämlich jetzt in der Wahner Heide!
> ...


 
Danke, Danke, dass Du so fürsorglich bist und Dir hoheitliche Aufgaben anmaßen willst. 

Ich bin schon in der Heide bei Tag und Nacht rumgelaufen und -gefahren, da hat sich noch keiner Gedanken über den Abzug der Belgier gemacht. 
Karten, ja Karten habe ich wahrlich genug.  
Auch solche, die die gesamte Wahner Heide mit ihrem offiziellen aktuellen Wegenetz (rote Pfahlmarkierungen) darstellen.

Du siehst, ich bin wissend und bestens informiert.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

der Termin ist ins LMB eingetragen. Alles weitere hier:

Juchhu-Nightride bei Vollmond am 16.11.2005 zum blauen Flughafen 

Eintragen, marsch, marsch. 

Dies ein Winterpokalpunktesammelangebot des KFL-Teams. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (1. November 2005)

3-4 Stunden?  Dann brauche ich einen Anhänger für meine Zusatzakkus...


----------



## hama687 (1. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> 3-4 Stunden?  Dann brauche ich einen Anhänger für meine Zusatzakkus...



das triffts


----------



## Montana (1. November 2005)

*Erster*   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> der Termin ist ins LMB eingetragen. Alles weitere hier:
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (1. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

da habe ich mir endlich meine neuen Longlife-Akkus mit 5 h Brenndauer bestellt, schon geht das Geheule los.  

OK, habe gerade eine Route ausgearbeitet mit ca. 36 km und ca. 350 hm.
10% Asphalt (z.T öffentliche Straße, bitte an Rücklicht denken!!!), 20% Singletrail, 70 % befestigte Wege/FABs. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit sollte um/über 15 km/h möglich sein, d.h wir sollten von ca. 3 h Brenndauer ausgehen. Da es sich um eine einfache Streckenführung handelt, sollte eine Sigma Mirage Standardbeleuchtung ausreichen (ohne Zuschaltung von Mirage X ca. 4 h Brenndauer).

Leider muss dann die Extrarunde in der Wahner Heide gestrichen werden. 
Selbstverständlich werden wir in der Wahner Heide nur auf offiziellen markierten Wegen fahren.  

Je nach Panne, Pause/Catering sollten wir zwischen 21:00 und 22:00 Uhr wieder am Ausgangsort sein. Falls es sternenklar werden sollte, brauchen wir wg. Vollmond und Flughafenbeleuchtung eh kein Licht in der Wahner Heide. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (1. November 2005)

Also ich habe mich ja direkt angemeldet und mein Akku (Lampe  ) hält auch nur 2-4 Std. je nach Beleuchtungsintensität.

Aber ich bin guter Dinge :


1. haben wir einen guide mit Longlife-Akkus    

2. kann man für Hin- und Rückweg auch einfaches Fahrradlicht vom Discounter nehmen und nur für die speziellen Sachen auf Hochleistungs- Mirage - Flutlicht *oder ähnliches   * zurückgreifen    

So ,  nur keine Angst vor dieser geilen nightride

Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> da habe ich mir endlich meine neuen Longlife-Akkus mit 5 h Brenndauer bestellt, schon geht das Geheule los.
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (1. November 2005)

... habe mich soeben eingetragen.
Wird sicher lustig.   

Nehme auch genügend Ersatzakkus mit.   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. November 2005)

Super , Ralf, das wird bestimmt genial. Schade , dass Du morgen andersweitig unterwegs bist. Wir werden jedenfalls ne ruhige Runde kurven. 

Guido



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... habe mich soeben eingetragen.
> Wird sicher lustig.
> 
> Nehme auch genügend Ersatzakkus mit.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Super , Ralf, das wird bestimmt genial. Schade , dass Du morgen andersweitig unterwegs bist. Wir werden jedenfalls ne ruhige Runde kurven.
> 
> Guido


 
Damit jetzt keine zu hohen Erwartungen geweckt werden, der Juchhu-Nightride ist keine Singletrailrunde. Auf dem bW und FAB reicht ein Standardbeleuchtung, wenn wir im Pulk fahren, ggf. entschärfe ich noch die Streckenführung im östlichen Königsforst. In der Wahner Heide kommen wir sowieso mit Standardbeleuchtung aus, wg. Vollmond, Flughafenbeleuchtung und Nutzung markierter Wege. 

Wer eine Singletrailrunde wünscht, soll auf den Juchhu-Nightride zum Lüderich warten, allerdings werden hier 3-4 Brenndauer mit voller Lichtleistung (zumindest bei 30-40%-igem Trailanteil) erwartet. Tempo mittel und Schwierigkeit u.a. wg. Dunkelheit mindestens "Mittel" eher höher. Der Tannentunnel bei Dunkelheit wird ein Knaller werden, steil, eng und geil. Der Ringwalltrail zum Golfplatz und der Westtrail am Golfplatz vorbei sowie der Trail an der Sülz nach Immekeppel mit Rückführung nach Moitzfeld werden auch sehr gut werden. Nur den Felsentrail im Süden des Lüderichs werden wir auslassen, denn da hat sich der Guide im Hellen noch nicht runtergetraut. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> denn da hat sich der Guide im Hellen noch nicht runtergetraut.


...eben, darum mußt du das Ding im Dunkeln fahren, damit du die Schwierigkeit nicht siehst!  

Würde ja gern mal mitkommen, aber 18Uhr Starzeit besdeutet bei mir gerade Büroschluß, danach käme dann etwa 1h Anfahrt von D nach K. Und 4h volle Brenndauer - damit kann ich trotz der zwischenzeitlichen Aufrüstung (Sigma + Marwi) nicht dienen. Aber mal ehrlich, das schaffen wohl die wenigsten hier, oder?
Vielleicht schaff ich mal den Termin Mittwochs um 19Uhr, wenn das Wetter etwas besser ist.


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...eben, darum mußt du das Ding im Dunkeln fahren, damit du die Schwierigkeit nicht siehst!


 
Den Trick kenne ich und predige ich auch immer. 

Wir sind den Felsentrial bei der Geocachingtour am Lüderich uphill gefahren, geschoben bzw. getragen. Der Tragebereich ist mir nachhaltig ist Gedächnis gebrannt. Da waren schon paar Absätze mit mehr als 1 m Höhe, wo Du das Bike hochwuchten musstest und dann hinterhergekraxelt bist. Das Ganze dann im letzten felsigem Bereich mit mehr als 45° Gefälle (also mehr als 100% ).

Wenn dann nur bei Trockenheit, mit Protektoren und einem Freeriderbike. 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ja gern mal mitkommen, aber 18Uhr Starzeit besdeutet bei mir gerade Büroschluß, danach käme dann etwa 1h Anfahrt von D nach K. Und 4h volle Brenndauer - damit kann ich trotz der zwischenzeitlichen Aufrüstung (Sigma + Marwi) nicht dienen. Aber mal ehrlich, das schaffen wohl die wenigsten hier, oder?
> Vielleicht schaff ich mal den Termin Mittwochs um 19Uhr, wenn das Wetter etwas besser ist.


 
Dann starten wir zum Lüderich eben gegen 19:00 Uhr und reduzieren das Ganze auf 3 Stunden.  Trockenes Wetter und Bodenverhältnisse vorausgesetzt.  Freue mich, wenn DU dabei sein kannst! 

VG Martin

PS: Hardter Nightrides werden dieses Jahr ausfallen, wg. Singletrailzerstörung.


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dann starten wir zum Lüderich eben gegen 19:00 Uhr und reduzieren das Ganze auf 3 Stunden.  Trockenes Wetter und Bodenverhältnisse vorausgesetzt.  Freue mich, wenn DU dabei sein kannst!


Das ist ein Wort!   Hoffen wir mal auf Trockenheit von oben. Von unten wirds ja erst wieder trocken, wenn es gut unter 0°C hat  

Solche von dir beschriebenen "Schlüsselstellen" habens in dieser Jahreszeit eh in sich, nasses Laub verhindert die Sicht auf die darunter liegenden rutschig-feuchten Felsen, da ist nicht viel mit Bremsen...  Solche Ecken haben wir hier ja auch. Im Sommer (auch nachts) schon beinahe langweilig, im Winter bei Nässe höchstens zu Fuß oder besser garnicht  
Die Stellen, auf denen man dann kontrolliert bremsen kann, sind sehr sehr klein und nahe am Abgrund.


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Wort!  Hoffen wir mal auf Trockenheit von oben. Von unten wirds ja erst wieder trocken, wenn es gut unter 0°C hat


 
Yep, so machen wir es. 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Solche von dir beschriebenen "Schlüsselstellen" habens in dieser Jahreszeit eh in sich, nasses Laub verhindert die Sicht auf die darunter liegenden rutschig-feuchten Felsen, da ist nicht viel mit Bremsen...  Solche Ecken haben wir hier ja auch. Im Sommer (auch nachts) schon beinahe langweilig, im Winter bei Nässe höchstens zu Fuß oder besser garnicht
> Die Stellen, auf denen man dann kontrolliert bremsen kann, sind sehr sehr klein und nahe am Abgrund.


 
Genau, es soll Spass machen , durchaus auch knifflig sein,  aber auf keinen Fall gefährlich . Ein Unfall mit Verletzung im Gelände bei Dunkelheit ist definitiv nicht der Bringer. Da ich die Leistungsfähigkeit der Teilnehmer nicht kenne bzw. nur unzureichend beurteilen kann, lasse ich es lieber leichter angehen (Juchhu-Nightride zum blauen Flughafen) oder verschärfe die (technischen) Anforderungen für den Juchhu-Nightride-Lüderich. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (2. November 2005)

Kurze Info :

*Die nightride findet statt * , ich treffe mich gleich mit timhau und wir sind um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. 

Bis gleich

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (2. November 2005)

So , wir sind zurück.   Die nightride fand bei optimalem   Novembernachtfahrwetter d.h. Regen von Haustür zu Haustür statt . Dazwischen lagen bei mir 49,9 km davon 30 km im Gebüsch. 

Teilnehmer :

Felix @ timhau    
Michael @ Cannibal    

Guido @ Montana   

Gekoauswertung und Strecke folgt. 

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (3. November 2005)

*Bericht KF - nightride 2005-11-02*

Im Regen gings bei Dunkelheit zügig die bekannten breiten Wege in den Osten des Königsforst. Bereits der erste Singletrail stellte uns (mich) vor das Problem diesen unter all dem mittlerweile überall liegendem Blattwerk überhaupt wiederzufinden  Nachdem die Sturzgefahr   auf nassem Laub und noch nässeren Wurzeln offenbar wurde, beschränkten wir uns auf eine reine FAB - MTB - Tour  die uns kringelnderweise bis zur Forsbacher Mühle führte. Dort liessen wir folgerichtig die STs aus und rasten in nun strömendem Regen zurück in das westliche KF-Gebiet- Logischerweise fuhren wir dann ein gutes Stück des asphaltierten Rennwegs um .... uns eines nur nicht entgehen zu lassen den juchhu nightrail ,diesmal tief verschlammt und matschig bis zum gehtnichtmehr, zu befahren. Durch das supernasse Laub erreichten wir einen nicht ungefährlichen sehr reizvollen flowigen Zustand  Durchs Wildgehege gings für 3 nun sehr glückliche Menschen zum Ausfahrtspunkt zurück.

Nächste KF - nightride am 9.11.2005  

als Training für die 

Juchhu-Nightride bei Vollmond am 16.11.2005 zum blauen Flughafen 


*Daten : * 











VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Nächste KF - nightride am 9.11.2005
> 
> ...


 
Juchhu, mein Ladegerät ist da. 
Und gestern haben die Akkus das Lager verlassen und sind auf dem Weg zu mir. 
Am Samstag werde ich die Akkuzellen zusammenbauen (-löten) und an die Lampen anschließen. 

Geil, endlich mehr als 5 Stunden Brenndauer bei voll angeschaltetem Christbaum. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich meine Spaceshot 2 Headlamp mit 9,6 V statt bisher 7,2V 'anfühlen' wird.  

Werde (kurz)berichten ohne Bilder. 

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (3. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich meine Spaceshot 2 Headlamp mit 9,6 V statt bisher 7,2V 'anfühlen' wird.
> 
> Werde (kurz)berichten ohne Bilder.
> 
> VG Martin



... vielleicht wird dann ja "nur" (kurz)belichtet ... selbstverständlich ohne Bilder.     

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... vielleicht wird dann ja "*nur" (kurz)*belichtet ... selbstverständlich ohne Bilder.
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Danke für den *versteckten* Hinweis  .

Aber die Spaceshot 2 wird entweder mit 6 x 1,5 V Mignon oder dem Original 9,6 V Akku betrieben. Da ich bisher noch keinen leistungsstarken, kleinen und leichten 9,6 V Akkus gefunden habe, habe ich einfach 6 x 1,2 V Akku-Mignon-Zellen benutzt. Jetzt wird der leistungsstarken, kleinen und leichten 9,6 V Akkus am Samstag zusammengebraten (so groß wie eine Zigarettenschachtel, 4.000 mAh  ). Das wird schon erheblich heller für mein adaptives Kurvenlicht werden. 

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (3. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Spaceshot 2 wird entweder mit 6 x 1,5 V Mignon oder dem Original 9,6 V Akku betrieben. Da ich bisher noch keinen leistungsstarken, kleinen und leichten 9,6 V Akkus gefunden habe, habe ich einfach 6 x 1,2 V Akku-Mignon-Zellen benutzt. Jetzt wird der leistungsstarken, kleinen und leichten 9,6 V Akkus am Samstag zusammengebraten (so groß wie eine Zigarettenschachtel, 4.000 mAh  ). Das wird schon erheblich heller für mein adaptives Kurvenlicht werden.
> 
> VG Martin



... so sieht das natürlich gaaanz anders aus.   

Habe gerade mal rumgegooglet. Die Lampe kannte ich noch nicht. Muß ja das rundum sorglos Megalight sein.   
Gibt's dafür auch eine Lenkerhalterung?

Kannst mir gelegentlich mal einen Tip geben, wo Du die extrem kapazitätsstarken Akkus bekommen hast. Das ist derzeit technisch doch noch gar nicht machbar.       Abgesehen von LiIo-technik, aber damit sind 9,6 V nicht annähernd erreichbar (entweder viel zu viel oder viel zu wenig).     

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... so sieht das natürlich gaaanz anders aus.


 
Eben  Quasi heller  



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mal rumgegooglet. Die Lampe kannte ich noch nicht. Muß ja das rundum sorglos Megalight sein.
> Gibt's dafür auch eine Lenkerhalterung?


 
Hast DU die Infos gefunden? Wenn nicht, dann hier http://www.bdel.com/gear/spaceshot2.php






Auswechselbares Xenonleuchtmittel (bei mir 10 W) mit unterschiedlichen Leistungsstärken. Mit 6 x 1,5 V AA-Batterien bzw. Orginal Akku 2,5-3,0 h bis 9-11 h Brenndauer. Dazu ein LED-Backup mit 100 h (in meiner alten Version). Nur Headlamp, kein Bikehalter. Macht aber auch keinen Sinn, da es sich um einen Punktstrahler handelt. Da, wo DU hinguckst, wird es hell. Mein adaptives Kurvenlicht. 



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst mir gelegentlich mal einen Tip geben, wo Du die extrem kapazitätsstarken Akkus bekommen hast. Das ist derzeit technisch doch noch gar nicht machbar.  Abgesehen von LiIo-technik, aber damit sind 9,6 V nicht annähernd erreichbar (entweder viel zu viel oder viel zu wenig).
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Mein Spaceshot 2 Akku wird aus 8 Zellen zusammengebaut:

SANYO NiMh-Zellen auf höchstem Qualitätsniveau mit Z-Lötfahnen.
Typ: 4/3A
Spannung: 1,2 Volt
Kapazität: 4000 mAh
Ø: 17,0 mm
Höhe: 67,5 mm

Gerade nach gerechnet, doch etwas größer als eine Zigarettenschachtel:

76,5 x weniger als 34 x 67,5 ( in mm, L x B x H), netto ohne Kabel ca. 440 g  Passt oben in die mitgelieferte Akkutasche (Wasserfest), und das dann in den Camelbak.

Für mein Sigma-Set (5 W Abblend- und 10 W Fernlicht  ) wird der Akku aus 6(5) Zellen zusammengebaut:

NiMh Industriezellen F 13000mAh von CELLCON
Typ: F
Spannung: 1,2 Volt
Kapazität: 13000 mAh
Ø: 32,2 mm
Höhe: 89 mm

Deutlich größer als eine Zigarettenschachtel :

112,7 x weniger als 64,4 x 89 (in mm, L x B X H), netto ohne Kabel ca. 1.530 g (1.275 g bei 5 Zellen). Kommt in meine Goretext-Tatonka-Rahmentasche.

Akkus zu beziehen bei www.reichelt.de.

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (3. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eben  Quasi heller
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... jep, bin in Google fündig geworden und habe Deine Ausführungen verstanden.   

Als ich noch jung war, waren derartige Tuningaktionen "normal".    Käfertuning mit Porschemotor.   
Leider kam dann irgendwann der GTI raus ...    Aus mit Käfertuning.   

So ist die Mirage ja quasi der GTI. Der wurde damals dann aber auch getuned ...   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... jep, bin in Google fündig geworden und habe Deine Ausführungen verstanden.
> 
> Als ich noch jung war, waren derartige Tuningaktionen "normal".  Käfertuning mit Porschemotor.
> Leider kam dann irgendwann der GTI raus ...  Aus mit Käfertuning.
> ...


 
Ich fahre ja seit letztem Jahr Nightrides, und ich muss sagen, dass mir die Konstellation Sigma-Set mit 5 W und 10W sowie Spaceshot 2 mit 10 W selbst auf schwierigen Singletrails vollkommen ausreicht.

Sigma-Set habe ich letztes Jahr 50  bezahlt (mit Blei-Akku), die Spaceshot 2 habe ich mir 2002 für meine Dognightwalks für 79  geholt. Jetzt Akkutuning mit Netzteil und Installationszubehör (Stecker, Kabel etc.) für rund 140 .

Rund 270  für eine Lichtanlage ist schon eine Menge Geld. Aber für den Preis habe ich noch keine Bike- und Kopflampe mit rund 5 h Brenndauer und 25W Gesamtleistung gesehen.

Was unterscheidet die Männer von den Jungs? 
Nur der Preis Ihrer Spielzeuge!   

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (3. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Rund 270  für eine Lichtanlage ist schon eine Menge Geld. Aber für den Preis habe ich noch keine Bike- und Kopflampe mit rund 5 h Brenndauer und 25W Gesamtleistung gesehen.
> 
> Was unterscheidet die Männer von den Jungs?
> Nur der Preis Ihrer Spielzeuge!
> ...



Irgenwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass sich einer einen leistungsstarken Nabendynamo einbaut , der dann nur den vorderen Scheinwerfer  speisen soll.
Aus Erfahrungmit meinen anderen  Rädern mit Nabendynamo weiss ich, dass man seinen Betrieb während der Fahrt kaum spürt. Die Lichtausbeute ist hingegen super.


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Irgenwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass sich einer einen leistungsstarken Nabendynamo einbaut , der dann nur den vorderen Scheinwerfer speisen soll.
> *Aus Erfahrungmit meinen anderen Rädern mit Nabendynamo weiss ich, dass man seinen Betrieb während der Fahrt kaum spürt*. Die Lichtausbeute ist hingegen super.


 
Ja, das stimmt. Aber m.W. besitzt der stärkste Nabendynamo von Shimano bei 6 V gerade mal 3 VA, d.h. für eine Standard-Straßenbeleuchtung ausreichend. Zur besseren Lichtausbeute versuchen einige Technikfreaks damit Luxeon-LEDs zu betreiben. Fürs Gelände reichts nach deren Aussage weiterhin nicht.

VG Martin, der bald bei Nightrides 2 kg Zusatzgewicht mit sich rumschleppt.


----------



## ralf (3. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> VG Martin, der bald bei Nightrides 2 kg Zusatzgewicht mit sich rumschleppt.



... nun oute ich mich mal als Lichtasket:    

Nachdem ich jahrelang nur Selbstbauten gefahren habe, bin ich zur Mirage + X gekommen, die dann bald getuned wurde, in etwa so, wie Du es derzeit machst. Dann wurde mir das zu aufwendig und ich fahre seither mit zwei frisierten Sigma Elipsoid. Gewicht: genau 514 g. Damit bin ich seit langem glücklich, und wenn ich beide anschalte reicht das Licht auch für Singletrails aus. Kabelgedöns? Was ist das?

O.K., auf Montanas Nightrides stecke ich mir noch eine Dritte als Ersatz ins Trikot. Die Touren dauern ja schließlich auch 3 h+.    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... nun oute ich mich mal als Lichtasket:
> 
> Nachdem ich jahrelang nur Selbstbauten gefahren habe, bin ich zur Mirage + X gekommen, die dann bald getuned wurde, in etwa so, wie Du es derzeit machst. Dann wurde mir das zu aufwendig und ich fahre seither mit zwei frisierten Sigma Elipsoid. Gewicht: genau 514 g. Damit bin ich seit langem glücklich, und wenn ich beide anschalte reicht das Licht auch für Singletrails aus. Kabelgedöns? Was ist das?
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt unterschiedliche Weg nach Rom.  
Hauptsache, sie sind hell erleuchtet. 

Bis spätestens zum Juchhu-Nightride am 16.1.2005. 
Darauf freue ich mich schon.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (4. November 2005)

@ all Ich möchte hier noch kurz auf das morgige Angebot von bikekiller hinweisen. Ich wäre auch 100% dabei , bin leider aber schon andersweitig eingeplant    

Genusstour  

Falls gefahren wird könntet ihr  bitte hier kurz berichten 

Ich bin gerade meine neue Urban-Nacht -Trainingsstrecke gefahren. Von K-Mülheim aus bis nach Rodenkirchen immer am Rhein entlang. Herrlich auch im Dunkeln - keine Ampeln - wenig Passanten - keine Autos   25 - 30 km hin und zurück macht ....  WP Punkte

VG Guido


----------



## Schnegge (4. November 2005)

Hi @ all,
würd' auch gern Morgen mitfahren. Währe ein schöner Einstieg nach einer Woche krank  :kotz: . Aber hab morgen meinen Umzug  . Das wird stressig  . Also viel spaß morgen  . Ich denke mal, dass ich Mittwoch wieder dabei bin  , jenachdem wie lang ich malochen muss  .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (4. November 2005)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> würd' auch gern Morgen mitfahren. Währe ein schöner Einstieg nach einer Woche krank  :kotz: . Aber hab morgen meinen Umzug  . Das wird stressig  . Also viel spaß morgen  . Ich denke mal, dass ich Mittwoch wieder dabei bin  , jenachdem wie lang ich malochen muss  .
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Grüss Dich Jörg , Mittwoch wäre super.  Viel Spass   beim Umzug 

Gruss Guido

*Edit * 

 1000   Wer haette das gedacht


----------



## hama687 (5. November 2005)

viel spass heute ich wörd ja aber glaub wenn ich neben her laufe macht das nicht so viel spass


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Akkuzellen erhalten und zusammengebraten.

Funktioniert alles. Mammamia sind die hell. 

"Ich wünschte, es wäre Nacht, und die Preussen kämen!"  

Der Akkusatz für die Headlamp hängt gerade an diesem super geilen Ladegerät.

Falls einer Interesse hat:

Automatische Erkennung NiCd/NiMH 4-8 Zellen (4,8-9,6V)
Ladestart auf Knopfdruck mit 1/2A Ladestrom
Abschaltung bzw. Erhaltungsladung nach Delta-U-Erkennung ohne Timer !!!
Zustandsanzeige über LED und Signalton.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Akkuzellen erhalten und zusammengebraten.
> 
> Funktioniert alles. *Mammamia sind die hell*.



Die Akkuzellen leuchten   dann spart man ja die Lampe  
Scherz beiseite - das ist jetzt für die Mirage oder ? 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich wünschte, es wäre Nacht, und die Preussen kämen!"
> 
> Der Akkusatz für die Headlamp hängt gerade an diesem super geilen Ladegerät.
> 
> ...



Liest sich gut -   dann kann es ja bald losgehen.


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die Akkuzellen leuchten  dann spart man ja die Lampe


 
Klar, alles eine Frage des Entlade(Kurzschluss)stromes!   



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Scherz beiseite - das ist jetzt für die Mirage oder ?


 
Für die Mirage und Mirage X ist jetzt ein Akku gefertigt worden:

7,2 V (6 Zellen), 13.000 mAh, 1.414 g mit Kabel/Anschlußstecker
114 X 93 x 60 (in mm, L x B X H), 4 Std Vollpower bei doppelter Helligkeit gegenüber dem normalen Akku (wg. Überspannung)

Für meine Spaceshot 2 Headlamp ist folgender Akki gefertig worden:

9,6V (8 Zellen), 4.000 mAh, 443 g  mit Kabel/Anschlußstecker
80 X 67 x 32 (in mm, L x B X H), 4 Std Vollpower bei mehr als doppelter Helligkeit gegenüber den 7,2V Akku (jetzt weg. Normalspannung  )



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Liest sich gut -  dann kann es ja bald losgehen.


 
Brutzel, Brutzel, ich verteile auch vorher an die Gruppe Sonnenschutzcreme.  

VG Martin

PS: Die Akkus sind durch die versetzt gepackte Montage fixiert mit Heißkleber viel kompakter geworden, als ich gedacht habe.


----------



## Enrgy (5. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Brutzel, Brutzel, ich verteile auch vorher an die Gruppe Sonnenschutzcreme.


Nee, lieber ne Haftungsfreistellungserklärung und Schweißerbrillen


----------



## Redking (5. November 2005)

Seit wann lässt Guido den seinen Thread zum Tech Talk mutieren??  

Sonst gibt es doch immer gleich mecker??? 
Aber gut es gibt halt immer welche die gleicher sind als gleich!  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 7,2 V (6 Zellen), 13.000 mAh,



@Juchhu(Martin) Welche Größe haben die Zellen???
Dürften doch Mono-Zellen sein oder doch die Baby-Zellen??


Gruß
Klaus


P.s.: Spaß muss sein!


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, lieber ne *Haftungsfreistellungserklärung* und Schweißerbrillen


 
 

Akku von Spaceshot 2 geladen und montiert. Geil, einfach geil. 

Auf 30-40 m (durch unseren Garten zu den Geräteschuppen) ein gleißend heller Kegel mit einer Öffnungsweite von ca. 1,5-2 m. Licht aus, Spot an, Yeah !!!  

Akku für Mirage lädt leider noch. Bei 2A-Ladestrom brauchts halt im schlechtesten Fall knapp 7 Stunden.   Aber der erste Test im abgedunkelten Büro war hell, heller, Osram. 

Jetzt noch den Mirage-Akku stoßsicher in meiner Tatonka-Rahmentasche verpacken. Und ab geht die Post. Werde das morgen abend ausgiebig testen.

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (5. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann lässt Guido den seinen Thread zum Tech Talk mutieren??
> 
> Sonst gibt es doch immer gleich mecker???
> Aber gut es gibt halt immer welche die gleicher sind als gleich!
> ...



das hatt damit zu tun das Juchu Königsforst Winter Pokal Fahrer ist


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann lässt Guido den seinen Thread zum Tech Talk mutieren??
> 
> Sonst gibt es doch immer gleich mecker???
> Aber gut es gibt halt immer welche die gleicher sind als gleich!
> ...


 
Sozusagen am gleichesten !!! 

Alles schon gepostet, DU Pappnase. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mein Spaceshot 2 Akku wird aus 8 Zellen zusammengebaut:
> 
> SANYO NiMh-Zellen auf höchstem Qualitätsniveau mit Z-Lötfahnen.
> ...


 


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Für die Mirage und Mirage X ist jetzt ein Akku gefertigt worden:
> 
> *7,2 V (6 Zellen), 13.000 mAh, 1.414 g mit Kabel/Anschlußstecker*
> ...


 
Die Ladungsdichte von 13.000 mAh bei 1,2V ist derzeit nicht im Mono- und schon gar nicht im Baby-Abmessungen möglich.

Mono: 61 mm hoch und 32,2 mm Æ
Baby: 49 mm hoch und 25,3 mm Æ
Typ F: 89 mm hoch und 32,2 mm Æ, fast 1,5 x Höhe von Mono


VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (5. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das hatt damit zu tun das Juchu Königsforst Winter Pokal Fahrer ist


 
Korrekt  Außerdem bin ich ein Netter(sheim)   

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (5. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sozusagen am gleichesten !!!
> 
> Alles schon gepostet, DU Pappnase.



Gut das ich das auf den Bildern bei Reichelt nicht sehen konnte!  

Und endschuldige das ich noch kein Typ F bin!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt  Außerdem bin ich ein *Netter*(sheim)





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Alles schon gepostet, DU Pappnase.


Ich glaube da verwechselst du etwas bei solchen Postings!

Zum Glück nehm ich das hier ja mit Humor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube da verwechselst du etwas bei solchen Postings!
> 
> Zum Glück nehm ich das hier ja mit Humor!
> 
> ...




Ich glaub anders kann man dieses Forum gar nicht ertragen.


----------



## Montana (5. November 2005)

Grüss Dich Klaus Prinzipiell hast Du ja recht. Aber die Fahrerei interessiert im Moment jahreszeitbedingt   wohl die meisten Leute nur am Rande  Da kannste leider nichts machen. Ich würde auch lieber mehr über Touren / nightrides lesen.   

Stand der Dinge Juchhu nightride

Mitfahrer 5.11.2005 23:04  : 

Montana 
ralf 
Schnegge 
Cheetah 
REDKING 
volker k 
Lipoly 
Susi.Sorglos 
Susi-Sorglos 
Susi=Sorglos 

Ich bin gespannt   

VG Guido





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann lässt Guido den seinen Thread zum Tech Talk mutieren??
> 
> Sonst gibt es doch immer gleich mecker???
> Aber gut es gibt halt immer welche die gleicher sind als gleich!
> ...


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

Sehr gut     Alex ist jetzt auch dabei
Da der Termin eine KFL WP Pflichtveranstaltung ist   , wird durch Ingos Teilnahme   das komplette Team an den Start gehen  Mal sehen wie wir bei dieser Nacht -Jagd   abschneiden


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut Alex ist jetzt auch dabei
> Da der Termin eine KFL WP Pflichtveranstaltung ist, wird durch Ingos Teilnahme das komplette Team an den Start gehen. Mal sehen wie wir bei dieser Nacht -Jagd abschneiden?


 
So, gestern nach 4 h Ladezeit den Sigma Mirage-Test gemacht. 
Ich möchte nicht der Autofahrer sein,
der in meinem Scheinwerferlicht auftaucht.  

Genug von Beleuchtung, Akkus, Ladegerät und technischen Details gesabbert. 

Back to roots!

Das ist ja eine illustre Gesellschaft, die sich da angemeldet hat. 
Eine so hohe Frauenquote hatte ich dieses Jahr noch bei keinem Kurs. 
Es geht aufwärts. Das kann nur an der KFL-Schirmherrrschaft liegen. 
Wenn das Wetter so wird, wie es im Augenblick in Moitzfeld ist. 
Zwar noch recht kühl, aber strahlend blauer Himmel und Sonne pur. 

Thema KFL-Team:

Da Ingo mit seinen 25,5 WP-Punkten weder eine durchschnittlich Wochen- noch Tagesleistung  meinte, sondern eher seine Gesamtpunktzahl  , bedeutet dies für die anderen Teammitglieder, eine Schüppe drauflegen zu müssen.

Die restlichen Teammitglieder müssen durchschnittlich rund 119 WP-Punkte mehr 'erfahren'. Wir könnten aber auch einen klassischen deutschen Fünfer daraus machen:

4 (Alex, Guido, Jörg und Martin  ) feuern an und einer (Ingo ) fährt die 2.500 WP-Punkte ein. 

Morgen geht es los. 

VG Martin

PS: Die Smileys im o.g. Zitat müssten aus Speichergründen gelöscht werden.


----------



## Hilljumper (6. November 2005)

Pünktlich zum WP-Beginn hat mir meine Herzallerliebste ihre Virusinfektion in den Rachen geschoben   Von wegen geteiltes Leid....

Ich werde aber versuchen, trotzdem auf meine 25,5 Gesamtpunkte zu kommen 

Nightride entscheide ich kurzfristig, deshalb heisst es ja vermutlich auch LMB  

Ok, ich sag nicht grade in der letzten, sondern vielleicht schon in der vorletzten Minute zu    Jetzt , wo X-Mas Tree Martin bei voller Beleuchtung durch den Wald jetet, reicht für alle anderen vermutlich eh ein Teelicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Pünktlich zum WP-Beginn hat mir meine Herzallerliebste ihre Virusinfektion in den Rachen geschoben  Von wegen geteiltes Leid....
> 
> Ich werde aber versuchen, trotzdem auf meine 25,5 Gesamtpunkte zu kommen
> 
> ...


 
Gute Besserung   Seid Ihr bis nächsten Freitag wieder fit???  

OT: Mehr Licht macht süchtig.

VG Martin

PS: Breche gleich zu einer Lüderich-Expedition mit Hund auf.


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

Ein wahrer Satz   , Ingo, wird oft überlesen und nicht richtig interpretiert und schon heisst es Pflichtveranstaltung  Martins Licht wird für zwar für Alle reichen aber Frank hat  auch ordentliches Licht am Rad und Ralf auch. Alex sowieso .Der Rest kommt dann mit Standard EvoX Fahrradbeleuchtungs Billiglösungen für nur 150 - 200 DM   (wers noch kennt)

BTW : Gute Besserung   Lass Dich möglichst nett pflegen.   



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Pünktlich zum WP-Beginn hat mir meine Herzallerliebste ihre Virusinfektion in den Rachen geschoben   Von wegen geteiltes Leid....
> 
> Ich werde aber versuchen, trotzdem auf meine 25,5 Gesamtpunkte zu kommen
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Back to roots!
> Das ist ja eine illustre Gesellschaft, die sich da angemeldet hat.
> Eine so hohe Frauenquote hatte ich dieses Jahr noch bei keinem Kurs.
> Es geht aufwärts. Das kann nur an der KFL-Schirmherrrschaft liegen.



Danke, Martin , ich verspreche auch im Namen von Alex 
Von uns werden die Damen schon sehnsüchtig erwartet. 


*Nur Mut * 

Alex ist so sehr interessiert    Der kommt zur Not auch ohne Fahrrad 

  

Kommen ja übrigens auch noch nette Herren   




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter so wird, wie es im Augenblick in Moitzfeld ist.
> Zwar noch recht kühl, aber strahlend blauer Himmel und Sonne pur.
> 
> Thema KFL-Team:
> ...



Jau morgen geht es los - und ich werde uns flott anmelden . 
Dann können wir zeigen was wir drauf haben.


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wahrer Satz   , Ingo, wird oft überlesen und nicht richtig interpretiert und schon heisst es Pflichtveranstaltung  Martins Licht wird für zwar für Alle reichen aber Frank hat  auch ordentliches Licht am Rad und Ralf auch. Alex sowieso .Der Rest kommt dann mit Standard EvoX Fahrradbeleuchtungs Billiglösungen für nur 150 - 200 DM   (wers noch kennt)
> 
> BTW : Gute Besserung   Lass Dich möglichst nett pflegen.



Sche.... ! Dann kann ich ja gar nicht mitkommen weil :

Ich kann mir doch nur ein 1500DM Lampe leisten!!!  

Mehr war leider nicht mehr drin.    




P.S.: Edison for ever!!!


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

eben erreichte mich ein Hilfruf von meinen guten Buddy Volker @Enrgy. 

Er fragt freundlich und vorsichtig an, ob wir den Starttermin für den Juchhu-Nightride am 16:11.2005 von 18:00 Uhr auf 19:00 Uhr verlegen können?

Sein blutsaugender und ausbeuterischer Arbeitgeber  öffnet die Bürostuhl- und tischfesseln erst ab 18:00 Uhr. 

Folgende Frage an die bereits eingetragenen Teilnehmer*Innen*:

Montana
ralf
Schnegge
Cheetah
REDKING
volker k
Lipoly
Susi.Sorglos
Susi-Sorglos
Susi=Sorglos
hama687
*Spricht von Eurer Seite etwas dagegen, den Termin von derzeit 18:00 auf 19:00 Uhr zu verschieben?*

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich ist auch 19Uhr die bessere Zeit!

Sag mal Martin welche Bedeutung hat denn die unterschiedliche Farbwahl??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (6. November 2005)

OK, 19 Uhr.


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist auch 19Uhr die bessere Zeit!
> 
> Sag mal Martin welche Bedeutung hat denn die unterschiedliche Farbwahl??
> 
> ...


 
Keine Ahnung  .
Habe die Liste aus dem LMB-Termin kopiert und eingefügt. Nach dem Abschicken des Postings waren die Farben der Einträge unterschiedlich.  

VG Martin

PS: Stand der Umfrage  : 1 Nichteingetragene und 2 Eingetragener  für 19:00 Uhr


----------



## hama687 (6. November 2005)

das ist nen code bug ^^ wenn man die sachen nur kopiert passiert das  19 Uhr ja sicher dat


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Stand der Umfrage  : 2 Nichteingetragene und 1 Eingetragener  für 19:00 Uhr


Wie ?????? Ich sehe aber 2 Eingetragene!  

Gruß
Klaus

edit: Okay jetzt drei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ?????? Ich sehe aber 2 Eingetragene!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...


 
Gemach, gemach:

In jedem meiner folgenden Postings werden nur die erfasst, die davor geantwortet haben. Sonst komme ich mit dem Zählen durcheinander. 

VG Martin

PS: Stand der Umfrage:

1 Nichteingetragene und 3 Eingetragene für 19:00 Uhr


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gemach, gemach:
> 
> In jedem meiner folgenden Postings werden nur die erfasst, die davor geantwortet haben. Sonst komme ich mit dem Zählen durcheinander.
> 
> ...



Anscheinend überliest du etwas??? Ich sehe drei die eingetragen sind!   
Und auch alle vor deinen Postings???  

Aber Wurst, ist ja eh kleinkariert!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend überliest du etwas??? Ich sehe drei die eingetragen sind!
> Und auch alle vor deinen Postings???
> 
> Aber Wurst, ist ja eh kleinkariert!
> ...


 
Machst mich ganz kirre!  
Durch Deine Angabe "lieber 19:00 Uhr" habe ich Deine Eintragung übersehen.
Jetzt sollte alles korrekt verbessert sein.

VG Martin

PS:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Frage an die bereits eingetragenen Teilnehmer*Innen* des Juchhu-Nightrides am 16.11.2005:
> 
> Montana
> ralf
> ...


 
Stand der Umfrage:
1 Nichteingetragener und 3 Eingetragene für 19:00 Uhr


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

19:00 ist Ok - da ists genau so dunkel wie um 18:00 Uhr.   

Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Machst mich ganz kirre!
> Durch Deine Angabe "lieber 19:00 Uhr" habe ich Deine Eintragung übersehen.
> Jetzt sollte alles korrekt verbessert sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Teamanmeldung für den Winterpokal wurde freigeschaltet! ! !



Ich melde nun mal unser Team als KFL-Team an


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

KFL-Team ist gegründet. Ihr könnt euch ab sofort eintragen unter : 
Teamverwaltung 
Auf ein lustiges und erfolgreiches WP Punkte sammeln.

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

Danke, Herr Teamleiter, für die Anmeldung.  Trage mich gleich ein. 

VG Martin

PS:

Stand der Umfrage:
5 Eingetragene für 19:00 Uhr


----------



## Schnegge (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> eben erreichte mich ein Hilfruf von meinen guten Buddy Volker @Enrgy.
> 
> ...



19 Uhr ist für mich OK


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,



> Startzeitverlegung von 18:00 auf 19:00 Uhr am 16:11.2005 zu Juchhu-Nightride
> 
> Montana 19:00
> Schnegge 19:00
> ...


 
Könnten sich bitte mal die restlichen TeilnehmerInnen zu der o.g. Frage äußern?
Vielen Dank. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (7. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Könnten sich bitte mal die restlichen TeilnehmerInnen zu der o.g. Frage äußern?
> Vielen Dank.
> ...




... ich denke demokratisch gesehen wird es 19:00 h werden.   
Die multiple Persönlichkeit S._S. wird sicher in der unkooperativen Opposition bleiben.   

Ja, 19:00 h ist mir sehr recht!    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich denke demokratisch gesehen wird es 19:00 h werden.
> Die multiple Persönlichkeit S._S. wird sicher in der unkooperativen Opposition bleiben.
> 
> Ja, 19:00 h ist mir sehr recht!
> ...


 
Danke Ralf für Dein Voting. 



> Startzeitverlegung von 18:00 auf 19:00 Uhr am 16:11.2005 zu Juchhu-Nightride
> 
> Montana 19:00
> Schnegge 19:00
> ...


 
Mit mir sind 8 für die Verlegung auf 19:00 Uhr. Damit hat die absolute Mehrheit eine Entscheidung für 19:00 Uhr getroffen. 
Den restlichen TeilnehmerInnen bleibt nicht anders übrig, als 

trotzdem um 18:00 Uhr zu starten, und schon mal sich eine Stunde warm zu fahren.
oder eben erst um 19:00 mit uns zu starten
oder nicht zu kommen und sich freundlicherweise auszutragen.
Werde jetzt die Startzeit auf 19:00 Uhr verlegen. Danke für Eure Mithilfe.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (7. November 2005)

Ich habe grade meine Restgesundheit aufs Spiel gesetzt um mit dem Bike zum Termin zu fahren und uns die ersten Punkte zu sichern. Ich will sofort Anerkennung für meinen selbstlosen Einsatz!! Und nen warmen Tee, und ne Wärmflasche, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und Kekse, und jemand der mir unendgeltlich meine Arbeit abnimmt!!


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe grade meine Restgesundheit aufs Spiel gesetzt um mit dem Bike zum Termin zu fahren und uns die ersten Punkte zu sichern. Ich will sofort Anerkennung für meinen selbstlosen Einsatz!! Und nen warmen Tee, und ne Wärmflasche,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mein Held  

33HilljumperKFL-Team2mehr   

Glühwein, fettes Martinsfeuer, lecker HappaHappa, Kuchen und Streicheleinheiten gibts am Freitag.

Nur noch 23,5 Punkte, Ingo, und DU hast Dein Ziel erreicht.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (7. November 2005)

Also 19:00 geht klar.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2005)

Gut gemacht Ingo   Ich bin leider nur ein bischen mit dem roten bike durch die Gegend gedüst. Aber Eingang-Räder sollen ja Kraft schaffen. Heute abend von 21:25 - 22:00  (hätte ich ohne WP nie im Leben gemacht   ) durchs Viertel gelaufen und mit der Pulsuhr die exakte Zeit festgehalten. Zwischendurch leider etwas Knieprobleme.   ich war leider noch nie ein grosser Läufer  

Tretet rein Leute   

VG Guido

*@ all 

Am Mittwoch startet eine super schöne nightride . Da dürft ihr auch ruhig kommen.   * 



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe grade meine Restgesundheit aufs Spiel gesetzt um mit dem Bike zum Termin zu fahren und uns die ersten Punkte zu sichern. Ich will sofort Anerkennung für meinen selbstlosen Einsatz!! Und nen warmen Tee, und ne Wärmflasche,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. November 2005)

.................

nightride 9.11.2005 19.00 

..................
​


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemacht Ingo  Ich bin leider nur ein bischen mit dem roten bike durch die Gegend gedüst. Aber Eingang-Räder sollen ja Kraft schaffen. Heute abend von 21:25 - 22:00  (hätte ich ohne WP nie im Leben gemacht  ) durchs Viertel gelaufen und mit der Pulsuhr die exakte Zeit festgehalten. Zwischendurch leider etwas Knieprobleme.  ich war leider noch nie ein grosser Läufer
> 
> Tretet rein Leute
> 
> ...


 
Käpten, mein Käpten, melde gehorsamst meine Punkte für heute:

2 Punkte NW und 4 Punkte Ergo (schwer verdient ). 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. November 2005)

Super Martin   ganz toll   
Trotz der Gefahr , dass mich die Lauscher  erschlagen wollen die Frage : " Wieso zählt NW nicht wie Laufen ? " d.h. es gibt für 4 Std NW nur 2 Points. 

Mein Plan : Ich fahre Mi und Do nachts - Freitag gehts ins Wasser

Gruss Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Käpten, mein Käpten, melde gehorsamst meine Punkte für heute:
> 
> 2 Punkte NW und 4 Punkte Ergo (schwer verdient ).
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Super Martin  ganz toll
> Trotz der Gefahr , dass mich die Lauscher erschlagen wollen die Frage : " Wieso zählt NW nicht wie Laufen ? " d.h. es gibt für 4 Std NW nur 2 Points.
> 
> Mein Plan : Ich fahre Mi und Do nachts - Freitag gehts ins Wasser
> ...


 
Weil NW kein Laufen ist. Wie sieht eigentlich mit LB aus? Habe gestern kanpp zwei Stunden im Schweiße meines Angesichts verbracht. Dafür gibt es auch keine Punkte.

VG Martin

PS: LB steht Laubblasen


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> " Wieso zählt NW nicht wie Laufen ? "


Wieso zählt kartons schleppen, auspacken, Küche und Möbel aufbauen nicht    ??? Bei einem Punkt pro Stunde wär ich bestimmt schon Spitzenreiter  im WP  !!!! Aber morgen bin ich dabei  . Ich muß ja schließlich auch WP-Punkte einfahren  .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hilljumper (8. November 2005)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso zählt kartons schleppen, auspacken, Küche und Möbel aufbauen nicht    ???
> Gruß Jörg



Dann hätte ich meine angepeilten 25,5 Gesamtpunkte schon zusammen


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätte ich meine angepeilten 25,5 Gesamtpunkte schon zusammen


 
Mehr Kreativität und Fantasie!  

Werte Eure Aktivität einfach als Aufwärmvorbereitung für die nächste Tour.  Wenn ich so sehe, was alleine gestern eingetragen worden ist, dann habe ich mir gestern meine 4 Ergo WP-Punkte mit dem Belastungsprogramm C17 echt und ehrlich schwer verdient. 

Aber glaubt mir, im Augenblick sind alle hoch(über)motiviert. Sobald die wirklich nassen und kalten Tage kommen, (und der Winter kann noch richtig fies werden), wird die Eintragungsmotivation erlahmen. Falls dann doch der eine oder andere bis zum Ende seinen theoretischen Trainingsplan 'durchzieht', sieht man es spätestens bei den ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten.

Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass Touren mit echten TeilnehmerInnen unter notarieller Anwesenheit mindestens fünffach zählen müssen. 

VG Martin

PS: Lustigerweise haben sich auch schon die ersten virtuellen Teams mit InhaberInnen von Zweit- und Mehraccounts gebildet. 
Das ist wirklich ganz großes Kino! Comedyshows sind dagegen Kinderk...


----------



## Montana (8. November 2005)

Genau , das ist das Schöne am WP . Wir werden das Ergebnis im Frühjahr 2006 erleben. Sofern dann nicht Alle (wieder) verfeindet   sind .  @ Ingo und Jörg . Es gibt doch auch alternative Sportarten. Dort könnt ihr doch eure Umzugsplackerei eintragen.  

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Kreativität und Fantasie!
> 
> Werte Eure Aktivität einfach als Aufwärmvorbereitung für die nächste Tour.  Wenn ich so sehe, was alleine gestern eingetragen worden ist, dann habe ich mir gestern meine 4 Ergo WP-Punkte mit dem Belastungsprogramm C17 echt und ehrlich schwer verdient.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2005)

Tach zusammen liebes KFL-Team,

sagt mal, wohin ist den unser Mitglied Alex @hama687 abgetaucht?

Immer noch Bike-Probleme bzw. auf der Suche nach einem Neuen?  

Frage: Was haltet Ihr von ein paar längeren Touren only for KFL-Members während der WP-Wertungszeit?

Z.B. fünf Stunden Nettozeit auf dem Bike bringen dem KFL-Team immerhin 100 WP-Punkte.   

Meinungen? Ideen?

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (8. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen liebes KFL-Team,
> 
> sagt mal, wohin ist den unser Mitglied Alex @hama687 abgetaucht?
> 
> Immer noch Bike-Probleme bzw. auf der Suche nach einem Neuen?




Ich bin zum Jogger geworden  ps hab heute meine ersten 4 Punkte erjoggt  grüsse alex auf das mein Bike bald wieder "Ganz" ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich bin zum Jogger geworden  ps hab heute meine ersten 4 Punkte erjoggt * grüsse alex auf das mein Bike bald wieder "Ganz" ist


 
Sauber! Nicht schlecht! 
Joggen ist für mich eine Strafe. 
Letzten Winterpokal mit einer Stunde begonnen und sofort wieder aufgehört. 

Na, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass Dein (neues? altes? na egal) Bike bald wieder in Ordnung ist. 

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (8. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> .................
> 
> nightride 9.11.2005 19.00
> 
> ...




... würde mich gerne eintragen. 
Leider besteht Angina darauf, den Abend auf der Couch zu verbringen ...    ... oder vielleicht im Bett.      

Viel Spaß morgen abend
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Hilljumper (8. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen liebes KFL-Team,
> 
> 
> Frage: Was haltet Ihr von ein paar längeren Touren only for KFL-Members während der WP-Wertungszeit?
> ...



Sobald ich wieder genesen bin   Fünf Stunden Nettozeit, das wären fast 80 % der Punkte, die ich insgesamt erzielen will!!


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... würde mich gerne eintragen.
> Leider besteht Angina darauf, den Abend auf der Couch zu verbringen ... ... oder vielleicht im Bett.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen abend
> Gruß Ralf


 
Die Angina soll sich mal schleunigst von der Couch bzw. aus dem Bett verschwinden. Schweinkram wird nicht geduldet.  

Gute Besserung !   



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich wieder genesen bin  Fünf Stunden Nettozeit, das wären fast 80 % der Punkte, die ich insgesamt erzielen will!!


 
Na, Aldder, jetzt ein Schlückchen von unser zz. gemachten Gulaschsuppe (für Freitag / St. Martin  ), und Du hast keine Schluckbeschwerden mehr.  

Die Bakterien werden abgefackelt.  Gute Besserung.  Hoffentlich bis Freitag ! 

Wg. fünf Stunden Nettofahrzeittour: Eine Tour und Du hast es hinter Dir. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. November 2005)

Hi Alex , also ich habe im Moment auch wenig Zeit zum biken daher laufe ich auch ein etwas. Durch den WP kommt man aber eher dazu   man hat so einen gewissen kleinen Druck   Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen ersten Punkten.   Was macht denn Dein bike Projekt ?  Du wirst echt gebraucht   

Bis hoffentlich bald

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zum Jogger geworden  ps hab heute meine ersten 4 Punkte erjoggt  grüsse alex auf das mein Bike bald wieder "Ganz" ist


----------



## Montana (8. November 2005)

Siehtste mal , ich werde so langsam blind. Ich las mit Angela im Bett   statt nightride und dachte mir ... klar das der Ralf dann morgen nicht kommt.    Aber so schreibe ich Gute Besserung   Ralf und bis bald.




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... würde mich gerne eintragen.
> Leider besteht Angina darauf, den Abend auf der Couch zu verbringen ...    ... oder vielleicht im Bett.
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen abend
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (9. November 2005)

Hi Guido,

werde heut leider nicht kommen können    !
Mein Küche ist immer noch nicht fertig   . Und die Nahrungsaufnahme geht erstmal vor   .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2005)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> werde heut leider nicht kommen können    !
> Mein Küche ist immer noch nicht fertig  . Und die Nahrungsaufnahme geht erstmal vor  .
> ...


 
Miese Ausrede  Wofür gibt es gesundes Essen bei Mäckes ?!  

Laufen/Biken soll Agressionen, die während des Umzuges/Küchenaufbau entstehen, sehr gut abbauen können.  

Was ist jetzt mit meiner KFL-Team-Tourenidee? 

Wenn das so weiter geht, müssen wir jedes Wochenende Ganztagestouren machen, um nicht als totale Looser dazustehen. 

Sonst steht KFL demnächst für Königsforst-Looser.   

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nachdem mir eben Ingo zu meiner St. Martins Party am Freitag keuchend, schniefend und hustend abgesagt hat, schiebe ich deprimiert den Staubsauger durch die Bude. 

Falls es freitags nicht in einer fürchterlichen Gulasch- und sieben Köstlichkeiten- sowie Glühweinorgie ausartet, wir Haus und Hof nicht in einem gigantischen Martinsfeuer abfackeln, samstags darauf ich nicht die Äugelein schlitzartig öffnen kann, und die Sonne scheint, hatte ich an eine kleine (Halb)Tagestour only für KFL-Team Members (ggf. KFL-Team-Fans  ) gedacht.

Start gegen 10:00 Uhr am TP in BGL, in den KF über möglichst viel STs, dann zum L mit (fast) alle ST, an der S nach Ik, hoch nach M in H, ein paar der restlichen STs absurfen und back to root.
Das Ganz smooth and slowly. Brutto 4-5 h, netto 3-4 h, ca. 40 km, ca. +600 hm.

Interesse?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (9. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mir eben Ingo zu meiner St. Martins Party am Freitag keuchend, schniefend und hustend abgesagt hat.....



Petze   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Start gegen 10:00 Uhr am TP in BGL, in den KF über möglichst viel STs, dann zum L mit (fast) alle ST, an der S nach Ik, hoch nach M in H, ein paar der restlichen STs absurfen und back to root.
> Das Ganz smooth and slowly. Brutto 4-5 h, netto 3-4 h, ca. 40 km, ca. +600 hm.
> 
> Interesse?
> ...



Hey, Du willst Dir meine defizitäre Gesundheit zunutze machen und mich ausgrenzen, Du Schuft!!


----------



## hama687 (9. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Start gegen 10:00 Uhr am TP in BGL, in den KF über möglichst viel STs, dann zum L mit (fast) alle ST, an der S nach Ik, hoch nach M in H, ein paar der restlichen STs absurfen und back to root.
> Das Ganz smooth and slowly. Brutto 4-5 h, netto 3-4 h, ca. 40 km, ca. +600 hm.
> 
> Interesse?
> ...




Und auf Deutsch??    

ps JA falls ich bis dahin wieder was fahrbares habe


----------



## Montana (9. November 2005)

Zunächst noch mal kurz zum naheliegendem Termin.   

*Ich bin heute  um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt der nightride*

Teilnehmer im Moment :

bikekiller
FranG
Montana

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Petze


 
Wenn man nicht mit den Leuten reden kann, muss man halt über sie reden.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Du willst Dir meine defizitäre Gesundheit zunutze machen und mich ausgrenzen, Du Schuft!!


 
Auf den Poden, Du Pursche!  

Zukünftig werde ich sagen können: Bergschwäche, was ist das?!   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf Deutsch??
> 
> ps JA falls ich bis dahin wieder was fahrbares habe


 
"Start gegen 10:00 Uhr am TP in BGL, in den KF über möglichst viel STs, dann zum L mit (fast) alle ST, an der S nach Ik, hoch nach M in H, ein paar der restlichen STs absurfen und back to root.
Das Ganz smooth and slowly. Brutto 4-5 h, netto 3-4 h, ca. 40 km, ca. +600 hm."

Übersetzung von Kurzdeutsch in Langdeutsch  :

"Start gegen 10:00 Uhr am TechnologiePark in Bergisch Gladbach Moitzfeld, in den Königsforst über möglichst viel Singletrails, dann zum Lüderich mit (fast) alle Singletrails, an der Sülz nach Immekeppel, hoch nach Moitfeld in Hardt, ein paar der restlichen Singeltrails absurfen und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Das Ganz gemütlich und langsam. Brutto 4-5 h, netto 3-4 h, ca. 40 km, ca. +600 hm."

Alles klar? 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. November 2005)

*Königsforst nightride 9.11.2005*

*Wichtige Daten : * 

Teamfahrzeiten der nightride : 2:30 Std (Tacho)  jeweils *10 WP Punkte  *  
ca. 35 km / ca. 370 hm 


*Teilnehmer :*

Frank @ FranG   (OT)
Getrud @ bikekiller (rocking snowflakes)
Jörg @ Schnegge (KFL-Team)
Ralf @ ralf (noch O.T. aber in Vorbereitung   )

Guido @ Montana (KFL-Team)

*Strecke :*

Über FAB Richtung Osten - auf den Tütberg - Trails runter bis zu den Rohren - Wurzeltrail wieder hoch - schnelle FAB wieder runter - Richtung Forsbacher Mühle - dort den Schnegge trail (komplettes Misch-Team   ) - STund FAB  zum Wassertretbecken - dort wieder hoch - Pferdeweg wieder runter - Frank sagte Tschüss (Erkältung - daher Gute Besserung  ) - Richtung MonteTroodelöh - Richtung Rennweg - Juchhu-nighttrail - durch Wildpark zurück    

*Besondere Vorkommnisse :*

Super nette Bande wie immer - Geko fand keine SATs    - Tausend geparkte Autos im Wald ( Förster ? ) - Total Verrückter mit Auto unterwegs aber Ralf mit Können und Glück   

Danke an Alle die dabei waren   

G8 Guido

P.S. Meine An- und Abreise jeweils 30 Min. = 4 WP Punkte


----------



## Montana (10. November 2005)

Klingt verlockend , Martin , bloss das Team wird leider kaum zusammenfinden.
Ingo krank , Alex ohne Rad und Jörg mitten im Umzug. Schade   

Aber sehr gerne ein anderes Mal oder in der Kombination mit der für mich auch interessanten bikekiller Tour an diesem Samstag . Ist aber für mich noch nicht genehmigt   . PSSST  : Ich war ja heute im KF und morgen beim Wolf aus/in der Eifel und dann noch Samstag . Selbst meine Geheimwaffe (Wort) *WP*  hilft da wenig. Da wird sich doch glatt an den Kopf getippt. Na ja   

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mir eben Ingo zu meiner St. Martins Party am Freitag keuchend, schniefend und hustend abgesagt hat, schiebe ich deprimiert den Staubsauger durch die Bude.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Königsforst nightride 9.11.2005*
> 
> *Wichtige Daten : *
> 
> ...


 
Super, ich bin stolz auf Euch insbesondere auf Jörg @Schnegge  und natürlich Käpten, mein Käpten.  

"Herr Jörg @Schnegge, Herr Jörg @Schnegge, bitte kommen Sie an den Winterpokal-Schalter und geben Sie Ihre Punkte ein!" 

10 Punkte zusätzlich katapultieren uns rund 10 Listenplätze nach vorne. 

Wg. gemeinsamer Tour: kein Problem. Entweder ich schließe mich an oder explorere ein wenig durch die Gegend.

VG Martin


----------



## bikekiller (10. November 2005)

@montana: es wieder einmal äußerst nett in der Truppe und die Strecke war besonders abwechslungsreich und auch bei Nacht wunderschön   
@ alle: abgesehen von ein paar Schlammlöchern, die offensichtlich mit purer Absicht mitten in meiner Ideallinie gebuddelt worden sind... ok ein paar querligende Wurzeln hätten mich ebenso stoppen können, wenn nicht meine aufmerksamen Begleiter vor mir akustische Warnsignale gesendet hätten - danke dafür   das zeigt mir wieder einmal: Henne im Korb zu sein ist auch nicht das Schlechteste   also vielen Dank noch einmal an Ralph, Frank, Jörg und Guido. Ich bin nächsten Mittwoch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Auch dann wieder gut winterverpackt und vielleicht schon mit neuer Beleuchtung.


----------



## FranG (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Königsforst nightride 9.11.2005...*


Danke dem Guide Guido für die feine Tour! Ich bitte meinen kleinen Schwächeanfall zu enschuldigen  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dem Guide Guido für die feine Tour! Ich bitte meinen kleinen Schwächeanfall zu enschuldigen
> 
> Gruß
> Frank


 
Der nächste von meinen Buddies, der wg. Krankheit umfällt?  

Was ist los? Stress auf der Arbeit? Ich hör und les nichts mehr von Dir?!

Erstmal gute Besserung!  

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (10. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Herr Jörg @Schnegge, Herr Jörg @Schnegge, bitte kommen Sie an den Winterpokal-Schalter und geben Sie Ihre Punkte ein!"
> VG Martin


Schon passiert


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2005)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Schon passiert


 
Geil, derzeit Platz 37   fürs KFL-Team (L wie Leistung  ).  

Wenn jetzt noch unsere Geheimwaffen Alex und Ingo auf dem Schlachtfeld eingesetzt werden, dann sollte bis zum Ende mindestens eine TOP50-Platzierung drin sein.

Ich muss mal jetzt am WE eine längere Tour machen. Diese 6 Punkte pro Tag sind schon mühselig. Morgen setze ich aus wg. Martinsparty und Regeneration.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (10. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, derzeit Platz 37   fürs KFL-Team (L wie Leistung  ).
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch unsere Geheimwaffen Alex und Ingo auf dem Schlachtfeld eingesetzt werden, dann sollte bis zum Ende mindestens eine TOP50-Platzierung drin sein.



Hat schon was von 

_DDR-5Jahresplan-Zweckoptimismus _ 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass kein 

_Durchhalten-bis-zum-Endsieg-mit-VI/II-Waffen _ daraus wird.

Nimm das:    und  

Schau mal auf Platz 3 (Teamwertung um 10:45 Uhr)


----------



## Montana (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Geko fand keine SATs



Martin  , HÜLFE   

Mein Geko 301 findet keine SATs mehr.   Höhe und der Rest so wie Batterie sind  OK. Kann man das Hardware mässig reseten. Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit der Fehlersuche ?

VG Guido


----------



## Derk (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ......mit der für mich auch interessanten bikekiller Tour an diesem Samstag . *Ist aber für mich noch nicht genehmigt  *  . PSSST  : Ich war ja heute im KF und morgen beim Wolf aus/in der Eifel und dann noch Samstag . Selbst meine Geheimwaffe (Wort) *WP*  hilft da wenig. *Da wird sich doch glatt an den Kopf getippt*. Na ja
> 
> VG Guido




Ja, Ja ...


----------



## Derk (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Geko 301 findet keine SATs mehr.   Höhe und der Rest so wie Batterie sind  OK. Kann man das Hardware mässig reseten. Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit der Fehlersuche ?
> 
> VG Guido





HAben die Ami´s die Satelliten abgeschaltet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon was von
> 
> _DDR-5Jahresplan-*Zweckoptimismus* _
> 
> ...


 
Besser Zweckoptimismus als gar kein Zweck.  

Wg. Platz 3 freut mich für Euch, verwundert mich aber auch nicht. Aber als alter Profil weißt Du ja, dass die Regelmäßigkeit und der Durchhaltewillen Anfang nächsten Jahres es zeigen werden. Jetzt in der ersten Woche sind alle hoch(über)motiviert. Bis Weihnachten trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Und dann sind wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen  auf den ersten Listenplätzen unter sich. Spätestens wenn echte Rennplatzierungen und nachweisliche Gemeinschaftstouren gegen Street- und Dirtzeiten aufgewogen werden, relativiert sich alle.

Also, lasst Euch nicht durch die derzeitigen eingetragenen Traum-Einheiten entmutigen. 

Mein Ziel sind 500 WP-Punkte oder besser mehr.  
Das reicht mir. UNd wenn das KFL-Team zusammen an die 2.500 Punkte erreichen sollte, wäre das absolute Klasse. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Martin , HÜLFE
> 
> Mein Geko 301 findet keine SATs mehr.  Höhe und der Rest so wie Batterie sind OK. Kann man das Hardware mässig reseten. Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit der Fehlersuche ?
> 
> VG Guido


 
Ich teste mal und gibt Dir nachher RatSchläge!  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. November 2005)

Hurra , er geht wieder   Ich habe die Batterien mal 3 Std entfernt und dann wieder rein und an eine freie Stelle. Dort hat der GEKO bestimmt 10-15 Min.gesucht , dann ganz langsam wieder einen und ganz langsame weitere SATs gefunden. Hab das Gerät dann wieder aus- und angemacht und superschnell hatte er wieder die SATs.   

Fragen :

Kann es Probleme geben wenn der GEKO ca.2 Wochen nicht benutzt wird ?
Feuchtigkeit ? Vorigen Mittwoch 3 Std Dauerrregen
Schlechte Batt/Akku ?

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich teste mal und gibt Dir nachher RatSchläge!
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra , er geht wieder  Ich habe die Batterien mal 3 Std entfernt und dann wieder rein und an eine freie Stelle. Dort hat der GEKO bestimmt 10-15 Min.gesucht , dann ganz langsam wieder einen und ganz langsame weitere SATs gefunden. Hab das Gerät dann wieder aus- und angemacht und superschnell hatte er wieder die SATs.
> 
> Fragen :
> 
> ...


 
Du bist eine Pappnase!  
Das mit der lange Nichtnutzung hättest DU mal vorher schreiben können.  

Kurzform:

Da die SATs nicht geostationär sind, verschieben sich ihre Umlaufbahnen ständig, d.h. ohne eine Positionsangabe weißt Du zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ohne Kenntnis der Umlaufbahn nicht, wo er sich befindet.
Wird das GPS regelmäßig (täglich) genutzt, stellt dies kein Problem dar, da der Umlaufalmanach ständig aktualisiert wird.

Wird das GPS für längere Zeit (ab ca. 3 Tage) nicht benutzt, können aus den veralteten Almanachdaten nicht mehr die aktuellen Umlaufbahnen und Postionen berechnet werden.

Daher bei längerer Nichtnutzung das GPS einige Stunden vor der Tour mit freier Sicht anschalten und in Ruhe (30 min reichen meist, möglichst nicht den Standort verändern) lassen, damit der aktuelle Almanach geladen bzw. berechnet werden kann.

Falls es 2-4 Tage der Nichtnutzung sind, reicht es, das GPS bereits auf der Touranfahrt anzuschalten (z.B. auch im Auto).

Mit aktuellem Wissen verweigert das GPS dann auch i.R. nicht seinen Dienst.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. November 2005)

Danke für dei Hilfe und den Hinweis , Martin , ich habe das Gerät 1 Woche nicht benutzt, das aber schon öfter. Na ja Hauptsache es geht wieder.

Nun geht es in die Eifel. Brrrrr .....    

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist eine Pappnase!
> Das mit der lange Nichtnutzung hättest DU mal vorher schreiben können.
> 
> Kurzform:
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nun geht es in die Eifel. Brrrrr .....



Dabei zeigt sich die Eifel gerade von ihrer charmanten Seite: Trocken, fast blauer Himmel und "goldener November". Bis gleich in der grünen.... ähm: dunklen Hölle!


----------



## ralf (10. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Besondere Vorkommnisse :*
> 
> Super nette Bande wie immer - Geko fand keine SATs    - Tausend geparkte Autos im Wald ( Förster ? ) - Total Verrückter mit Auto unterwegs aber Ralf mit Können und Glück
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen,

jaaa, das war eine runde Tour. Ich danke allen Mitfahrern für die bescherte Kurzweil.   

Glück habe ich wirklich gehabt. Hatte heute morgen ein echtes Trauma. Irgendwie war der Gedanke an den überlebten verrückten Autofahrer massiv präsent. Nun ja, das Tagesgeschäft hat mich dann auf andere Gedanken gebracht.    

Habe soeben meine Mitgliedschaft im Team Trödelkönig beantragt. Wenn die mich dann auch nehmen geht's rund!    

Gruß Ralf

PS: Angina hatte mich gestern einfach so versetzt...


----------



## ralf (10. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich bin nächsten Mittwoch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Auch dann wieder gut winterverpackt und vielleicht schon mit neuer Beleuchtung.




Hi Gertrud,

kläre uns doch mal auf was Du vorhast. Lupine?   

Dann wird Leader Juchuh mit seinem Christbaum sicherlich schattig aussehen.    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gertrud,
> 
> kläre uns doch mal auf was Du vorhast. Lupine?
> 
> ...


 
Blass vielleicht, aber niemals schattig!  

VG Martin

PS: Wahre Schönheit kann durch nichts überstrahlt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. November 2005)

Hallo KFL - Team

_Eine kurze Zwischenbilanz zum Thema Winterpokal_

Ich finde das sieht garnicht so schlecht aus.  
Entwicklungspotential ist auch noch vorhanden.  
Danke an Alle für die geleisteten Anstrengung     
Den Kranken , Umziehenden und Bike-"losen" wünsche ich alles Gute für die nahe WP-Zukunft . 
Nur cool   bleiben , das wird schon   




*Gesamtranking*


  hilljumper 728
  hama687  531
  Schnegge 465
  juchhu 247
 Montana 57


*Teamranking*

 KFL- Team *40 *  


Stand 11.11.2005 9:00 Uhr

VG Guido


----------



## bikekiller (11. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gertrud,
> 
> kläre uns doch mal auf was Du vorhast. Lupine?
> 
> ...




Jawoll ich hab´s getan. Ich habe mir eine fette dekadente Spießerlampe bestellt - man nennt sie Lupine Edison 10... und sie soll so hell leuchten, dass die Eichhörnchen vom Baume plumpsen. Aber die Bonner Discounter wissen nicht wann das gute Stück eintrifft. So werde ich erst mal weiter mit 4 Lampen meinen nightride beleuchten müssen. 

Übrigens ist die Lupine auf 4 Jahre gerechnet (Lebensdauer) gar nicht mehr sooo teuer. Ich komm auf 1,50 EUR pro nigthride - jedenfalls bei dem was ich so vorhabe.   

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (11. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll ich hab´s getan. Ich habe mir eine fette dekadente Spießerlampe bestellt - man nennt sie Lupine Edison 10... und sie soll so hell leuchten, dass die Eichhörnchen vom Baume plumpsen. Aber die Bonner Discounter wissen nicht wann das gute Stück eintrifft. So werde ich erst mal weiter mit 4 Lampen meinen nightride beleuchten müssen.
> 
> *Übrigens ist die Lupine auf 4 Jahre gerechnet (Lebensdauer) gar nicht mehr sooo teuer. Ich komm auf 1,50 EUR pro nigthride - jedenfalls bei dem was ich so vorhabe*.
> 
> ...


 
Mit der Strategie erkläre ich mir auch immer Investitionen, deren reales Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis deutlich dem emotionalen hinterherhinkt.  

Falls Du sie übrigens jeden Tag als Lesehilfe nutzt, kannst Du die Kosten auf locker rund 0,50  pro Tag drücken. 

Wenn Du dann jeden Tag mit dem Spruch "Hast mal 'n Euro?" mindestens einmal Erfolg hast, sind sogar die Rückstellung für das Nachfolgemodell gesichert.  

Spass bei Seite. Die Dinger sind schon klasse, bei mir konnte sich nur Emotio nicht gegen Ratio durchsetzen.  

Wenns heute abend nicht zu heftig bei meiner Martinsparty hergeht, komme ich morgen mit. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (11. November 2005)

Hi , es war sehr dunkel und kalt , dafür aber saugut. Danke auch für die nette Moderation und Getränke. 
Hat man leider auch nicht oft.  

VG Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei zeigt sich die Eifel gerade von ihrer charmanten Seite: Trocken, fast blauer Himmel und "goldener November". Bis gleich in der grünen.... ähm: dunklen Hölle!


----------



## bikekiller (11. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns heute abend nicht zu heftig bei meiner Martinsparty hergeht, komme ich morgen mit.
> 
> VG Martin



So ist´s recht... kräftig feiern und dann WP sausen lassen    damit steigen wir (rocking snow flakes) weiter hoch in der Gesamtliste...   

also sieh man zu dass du kommst. ich freu mich und du kriechst bunkte fürs kondo. du wirst die strecke eh kennen, wir kommen so gegen 10:40 uhr da bei herkenrath vorbei wenn ich mich nicht irre... aber ich weiß nicht exakt den straßennamen um dich aufzusammeln also mußte bitte von anfang an mitfahren, ok. ?


----------



## juchhu (11. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> So ist´s recht... kräftig feiern und dann WP sausen lassen  damit steigen wir (rocking snow flakes) weiter hoch in der Gesamtliste...
> 
> also sieh man zu dass du kommst. ich freu mich und du kriechst bunkte fürs kondo. du wirst die strecke eh kennen, wir kommen so gegen 10:40 uhr da bei herkenrath vorbei wenn ich mich nicht irre... aber ich weiß nicht exakt den straßennamen um dich aufzusammeln also mußte bitte von anfang an mitfahren, ok. ?


 
*Moitzfeld, nix Herkenrath, also südlich von der Hardt.*

Kennst Du den besten Bikeshop der Welt ?  

Bikeshop-Moitzfeld, Inh. Michael Kramer?

Ist auch der Haus-und-Hof-Lieferant (eigentlich Service&Reparatur) von SIT.

Bei mir direkt um die Ecke.

Kommt Ihr denn an der Autobahnbrücke (Nähe Tütberg / Forsthaus) zum TechnologiePark BGL vorbei?
Wenn ja, würde ich mich eventuell dort anschließen. Sonst muss ich schon vor 9:00 Uhr aufstehen  , damit ich pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr in Brück bin.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubedidup (11. November 2005)

Hallo Leute! Wollte mich morgen eurer Tour mal anschliessen. Woran erkenne ich euch oder seid ihr um 10Uhr die Einzigen am Parkplatz in Brück?
Wenn ihr mich seht, dann sprecht mich bitte an, denn immerhin kenne ich bis jetzt niemanden von euch!!! Ihr erkennt mich an meinem silbernen Merida-Hardtail mit ner roten RST-Gabel(leider noch) und roten Felgen! Werde wohl mit nem Mondeo-Kombi anreisen.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (11. November 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

keine Sorge, du wirst uns schon erkennen, wenn du 6 - 8 Biker auf dem Parkplatz siehst, bist du richtig.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2005)

hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> ... und roten Felgen!...


...wenn das die Style-Polizei sieht...


----------



## Montana (12. November 2005)

Also ich bin nun* definintiv * dabei .  
Wie ist das mit Martin  ? 
Ich brauche unbedingt noch einen vom Team   

VG Guido


----------



## hubedidup (12. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn das die Style-Polizei sieht...


Ich brauchte halt Felgen, die ein bißchen was aushalten und die Airline 3 gabs halt damals günstig(als Schüler hat man nicht viel Geld gehabt). Bis jetzt hab ich sie nur 3 mal wegen leichtem Schlag nachzentrieren müssen(das ist bei mir schon fast ein Wunder  ). Und zudem passte die Farbe super zu meiner RST-Gabel  !
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (12. November 2005)

Hallo , wir sind von der bikekiller tour zrück. Super angenehm aber alles andere wie leicht. Richtig toll herausfordernd die 6 "Hügelchen".   Das war für meinen Fitness- bzw. Trainingszustand schon nahe an der Grenze .  Liegt bestimmt am "übertrainiertsein"  Doch , es war echt gut  

Nochmal Riesendank an Gertrud die uns hervoragend führte und eine wirklich schöne Strecke ausgesucht hatte. Klasse Team wie so oft.  

Tour -Daten : 

ca. 50 km / 620 hm *

GEKO wird noch ausgequetscht.   

VG Guido



Wo war eigentlich  Martin ? 

* Ich bin 10 km hin und 10 km zurück - je 30 Min.


----------



## juchhu (12. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich hatte meine Planung umgeworfen.

Donnerstag habe ich nichts gemacht.  
Ne, mal im Ernst, ein bis zwei Ruhetage pro Woche brauche ich doch, sonst "break I together until X-MAS"  

Freitag habe ich dann mein Normalpogramm gemacht. Und weil die Gäste schon kurz nach 00:00 Uhr aus dem Haus waren (ich war nicht undankbar ), und ich nur wenig Alohol zu mir genommen hatte, habe ich heute morgen umdisponiert.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Tour mit Euch fahren. Ab ich musste heute nachmittag doch noch arbeiten, und so bin ich dann alleine   kurz vor 08:00 UHr zu einer Explorertour aufgebrochen. Mir fehhlte u.a. eine Verbindungsstrecke zwischne RW Lüderich und RW Overath. Und so bin ich von Moitzfeld in den Königsforst zum Lüderich nach Overath gefahren. Dann das Naafbachtal runter bis nach Troisdorf, eine Runde durch die Wahner Heide(den RW mitgenommen) , in den Königsforst wieder nach Hause. Waren ein bisschen über 73 km und netto 5:25 Stunden sowie eine 3 RW-Tour. 
Das Ergotraining macht sich bemerkbar. So macht der WP Spass. 

Ist irgendetwas für morgen geplant?

VG Martin


----------



## hubedidup (12. November 2005)

Also zunächstmal dickes Lob für die gute Tourführung. Nun meine Eindrücke:
Gesamtlänge der Tour war OK, ebenso die Gesamtzeit(etwas Luft war zwar noch bei mir, aber Muskelkater wird das trotzdem bringen).
Die Geschwindigkeit:
bergauf genau mein Geschmack, bergab hätte schneller sein können(aber vorfahren wollte ich auf Pisten, die ich nicht kenne, dann doch nicht) und im flachen Gelände habt ihr für meinen Geschmack teilweise ein wenig heftig reingetreten(flache Strecken nutze ich sonst eher zur Regeneration für den nächsten Uphill und halte nur meinen Puls hoch genug um nicht auszukühlen).
Die Strecke:
uphills teilweise ein wenig matschig, downhills teilweise zu "normal"(über Beton oder autobreite Wege Höhenmeter vernichten finde ich Verschwendung. Dafür waren andere Strecken ein wenig glitschig) und die flachen Strecken waren einwandfreie teils schmale Waldwege.

@juchhu: Ich würde morgen gerne mal ne Runde mit dir drehen, auch weil ich gehört habe, dass du die kniffligeren Abfahrten um den Lüderich ganz gut kennst! Wenn doch nur kein Regen angesagt wäre?!?  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (12. November 2005)

Schöne Tour bei angenehmem Wetter!

Dank an Gertrud für die ausgezeichnete Führung, alle 7 Mitfahrer sind wieder am Parkplatz angekommen, wenn auch einzelne zweifelten....













unterwegs


 das Zielfoto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















.....wann gehts wieder los?


Gruß

Achim



Fotos hier: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=50208


----------



## hama687 (12. November 2005)

Also wenn ich langsam nicht mein Bike zusammen bekomme werd ich noch echt depresiv ...   < will auch wieder      

**edit* * 

da kauft man sich extra ne cam fürn sporet und kann den dann gar nicht mehr ausüben  

**edit2** 

ja was ist das denn   

24  	Team Tomburg  	142
25 	KFL-Team       141

Morgen kriegen wir euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. November 2005)

bikekiller tour 12.11.2005

Geniale Rundtour   mit 5 Hügeln oder doch 6 ?

Also ich habe Folgende gezählt :


Hardt
Jucker Berg
Neichen
Lüderich
Tütberg


*GEKO301 Auswertung   *

*2D Diagramm :*






*Höhendiagramm :  *


----------



## Derk (12. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich langsam nicht mein Bike zusammen bekomme werd ich noch echt depresiv ...   < will auch wieder
> 
> **edit* *
> 
> ...



Hat denn keiner  der sich hier im Forum sich tummelnden Sportsfreunde ein abgelegtes Zweitrad, welches er Alex  *l e i h w e i s e * überlassen kann, bis er sein Neues hat ??????


----------



## hama687 (12. November 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn keiner  der sich hier im Forum sich tummelnden Sportsfreunde ein abgelegtes Zweitrad, welches er Alex  *l e i h w e i s e * überlassen kann, bis er sein Neues hat ??????



nach meinem Händler soll spätestens Freitag alles wieder k sein da bin ich ja jetzte mal gespannt 
aber Derk Big thx Red King hatt mir ja schon seinen alten Rahmen angeboten nur bevor ich was annähme was ich dann auch noch kaputt machen könnte warte ich Lieber aber thx


----------



## Redking (13. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> nach meinem Händler soll spätestens Freitag alles wieder k sein da bin ich ja jetzte mal gespannt
> aber Derk Big thx Red King hatt mir ja schon seinen alten Rahmen angeboten nur bevor ich was annähme was ich dann auch noch kaputt machen könnte warte ich Lieber aber thx



Hallo Alex,
da hast du etwas falsch verstanden! Ich hatte dir das ganze Rad angeboten voll funktionstüchtig und unkaputtbar!  
Also genau richtig für dich!  
Aber wer nicht will, ........

Viele 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bikekiller (13. November 2005)

thread zur tour vom 12.11.05 ab brück ist hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=193719&referrerid=19683

@montana: ich hoffe du gibts alles (aus dem gecko...) danke !   

gruß bikekiller


----------



## Montana (13. November 2005)

@all , ich bin gerade von einer netten regenerativen Wanderung (WP-Ruhetag   )  rund um die Forsbacher Mühle zurück . 

 Leider bestätigt sich das gestern Erlebte. Der trail vom Norden kommend ist am Bach entlang _(also nicht der Schnegge-trail) _ *nicht mehr durchgehend fahrbar *  Diverse Holzfällarbeiten haben  nicht mehr passierbare Baumstämme am Ende des trails hinterlassen. Man muss entweder fahrend früher rechts abbiegen oder durchs Gehölz schieben. Mal sehen was noch hinzukommt. Bitte postet eure Beobachtungen hier. Gerade nachts ist ein verstopfter trail  ....   

Mein Sturzstelle von gestern hab ich mir auch noch mal genau angsehen, Super glatt die Holzbrücke  . Da ich zur Zeit mal wieder nur eine Vorderrad Bremse zur Verfügung habe   musste das schief gehen. Glücklicherweise ist mir ausser einem ordentlichem "Pferdekuss" nix passiert.   

VG Guido


----------



## ralf (13. November 2005)

Moin zusammen,

...jau, es ist recht feucht und schlüpfrig draußen.   
Habe heute am (sehr) späten Nachmittag mit einer KF-Sonntagsnachmittagsnachdemkaffetour Punkte für 
*"Team Trödelkönig"* gesammelt.   

Bin bis auf gaaanz kurze Ausnahmen nur FABs gefahren.   Alles andere erschien mir wirklich nicht erstrebenswert, bin ich doch ein bekennender Schönwetterfahrer.    

Übrigens riecht es draußen nicht mehr nach Herbst. Es ist irgendwie nur noch ungemütlich.  
Väterchen Frost wirft seine Schatten voraus...    

Gruß Ralf

PS: @Guido: Das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein mit Deiner Bremse. Und dann noch ein (fast) böser Sturz.   
Vielleicht sollten wir mal gemeinsam einen Blick auf dieselbe werfen. Vielleicht kann ich ja dazu beitragen, die Bremse wieder ihrer Bestimmung zuzuführen.  




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @all , ich bin gerade von einer netten regenerativen Wanderung (WP-Ruhetag   )  rund um die Forsbacher Mühle zurück .
> 
> Leider bestätigt sich das gestern Erlebte. Der trail vom Norden kommend ist am Bach entlang _(also nicht der Schnegge-trail) _ *nicht mehr durchgehend fahrbar *  Diverse Holzfällarbeiten haben  nicht mehr passierbare Baumstämme am Ende des trails hinterlassen. Man muss entweder fahrend früher rechts abbiegen oder durchs Gehölz schieben. Mal sehen was noch hinzukommt. Bitte postet eure Beobachtungen hier. Gerade nachts ist ein verstopfter trail  ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheetah (13. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Sturzstelle von gestern hab ich mir auch noch mal genau angsehen, Super glatt die Holzbrücke  . Da ich zur Zeit mal wieder nur eine Vorderrad Bremse zur Verfügung habe   musste das schief gehen. Glücklicherweise ist mir ausser einem ordentlichem "Pferdekuss" nix passiert.


Gute Besserung! Mein bester Brüchenstunt war unterm Brückengeländer durchzurutschen.   Seitdem bin ich vorsichtiger.

Bremst doch mal eurem Alex, wenn der so weiter läuft, sind wenn sein neues Bike da ist, seine Knie verschlissen.


----------



## Montana (13. November 2005)

Ja , Ralf , jetzt biste dabei   . Der WP ist nicht so schlecht. Da wird man schon etwas motiviert.   

Zur Bremse : Sehr gerne   

Gerade *downhill* ist *nur mit der Vorderradbremse * so eine Sache. Improvisation ist eigentlich mein Ding , aber in so einem Fall ist wahrscheinlich trotz allem Fingerspitzengefühl ein Überschlag nicht mehr lange zu verhindern     Die Hinterradbremse geht im Moment leider fast gar nicht mehr . Liegts an  den Belägen oder am Matsch ? Ich wollte morgen mal nach Bonn fahren und nach besseren Belägen schauen. 

Fazit : Runterschieben ist   Runterfahren ohne HR-Bremse nahezu unmöglich   

Wir sehen uns spätestens Mittwoch .

Viele Grüsse

Guido





			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ...jau, es ist recht feucht und schlüpfrig draußen.
> Habe heute am (sehr) späten Nachmittag mit einer KF-Sonntagsnachmittagsnachdemkaffetour Punkte für
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (13. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sehen uns spätestens Mittwoch .



da schlies ich mich an und wenn nicht mit meinem dann mit RedKings alten THX im Vorraus 



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Bremst doch mal eurem Alex, wenn der so weiter läuft, sind wenn sein neues Bike da ist, seine Knie verschlissen.



das sind sie schon    aber gejammert wird nicht


----------



## Montana (13. November 2005)

Danke Frank , ist nicht so ganz schlimm , glücklicherweise. Das war die Stelle an der Forsbacher Mühle wo es hinter der Sandrinne über eine kleine Holz- Brücke geht. Der Sand ist wegen der Blätter super fahrbar. Die Brücke aus dem selben Grund superglatt.

Wegen *Alex* : Stimmt , aber der läuft aus "bikelosigkeit" und das ist einfach     

Bis Mittwoch

Guido





			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung! Mein bester Brüchenstunt war unterm Brückengeländer durchzurutschen.   Seitdem bin ich vorsichtiger.
> 
> Bremst doch mal eurem Alex, wenn der so weiter läuft, sind wenn sein neues Bike da ist, seine Knie verschlissen.


----------



## Montana (13. November 2005)

So ist das richtig   aber vorsichtig sein mit den Knieen.  
Du weisst das biken auf allen Rädern zählt , nicht nur MTB.
Hollandrad , Klapprad alles ist möglich   

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> da schlies ich mich an und wenn nicht mit meinem dann mit RedKings alten THX im Vorraus
> 
> 
> 
> das sind sie schon    aber gejammert wird nicht


----------



## Redking (13. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So ist das richtig   aber vorsichtig sein mit den Knieen.
> Du weisst das biken auf allen Rädern zählt , nicht nur MTB.
> Hollandrad , Klapprad alles ist möglich
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,
ich leih dem Alex aber ein richtiges Bike obwohl er in einem anderen Team fährt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (13. November 2005)

Klar , Klaus , was anderes hab ich auch nicht gedacht oder gemeint.
Mein Tipp war nur anstatt zu Laufen (was ungewohnt ja aua   machen kann) irgend einen Drahtesel zu nehmen um Ausdauer zu trainieren.

Grüsse

Guido



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> ich leih dem Alex aber ein richtiges Bike obwohl er in einem anderen Team fährt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## Hilljumper (14. November 2005)

Es geht langsam aufwärts...Ich huste nicht mehr die ganze Nacht durch und mein Medikamentenkonsum tendiert langsam wieder gegen Null. aber mit Nightride wird es wohl noch nichts werden  

Ich hoffe, bis zum nächste WE wieder kuriert zu sein, mein Bike setzt ja schon bald Rost an!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (14. November 2005)

Hallo !
Ich suchte ein paar nette Leute, die sich mit mir Samstags auf die Piste trauen. Treffpunkt war Köln-Brück um 10:00 Uhr am 12.11.2005. Es sollte meine G1 Runde werden, mit 6 netten Hügeln, Trails herunter und äußerst schönen Aussichten in und um und auf das Bergische Land. Als ich am 12.11.05 dann so gegen 9:50 Uhr am vereinbarten Treffpunkt ankam, erwarteten mich bereits 7 unternehmungslustige Biker (davon auch 1 Bikerin). Hui dachte ich, das ist schön. Das wird eine feine Tour !

Mitfahrer waren:
@Solanum (Team: rocking snow flakes)
@Montana (Team: KFL-Team)
@Ommer 
@crasher1973 
@windsurfer1987 
@hubedidup 
@bikekiller
und @Mr. nochnichtangemeldeter Freerider mit Fullfacehelm  

Es war ein ausgesprochen harmonisches Team. So konnten wir mit einem gemütlichen Tempo im G1 Bereich zur ersten 3/4 h Anfahrt beginnen. Die 6 Hügel nahmen wir gekonnt und die Abfahrten waren nach Wunsch der Gruppe trailig und teilweise etwas rutschig aber insgesamt noch fahrbar. Respekt an Ommer an dieser Stelle !  Mittagspause hielten wir in Sonnenschein auf dem 5. Hügel und teilten dort Brot und Wasser miteinander und so einige Martinsbeute war auch noch dabei... 
Dank Montana fuhren wir dann zum Schluss noch eine kleine Trailrunde an der Mühle entlang und Retour zum Parkplatz in Brück. 
Eine so nette Gruppe mag ich immer wieder gerne durch die Gegend hetzen und ich freue mich auf ein nächstes mal ! 
@solanum: war sehr nett meine WP Teamkameradin erstmals in Natura zu erleben ! Bis bald.

Gruß
bikekiller
__________________
ride super v 

guckst du 

und guckst du da 




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bikekiller,
> danke noch mal für die wirklich nette Tour. Diese war für mich heftiger wie erwartet aber doch sehr schön. Strecke, Tempo und Gruppe alles stimmte. Auch meinen Sturz hab ich bestens überlebt. Auf der Brücke war es rutschig wie noch nie und habe ja eigentlich nie eine funktionierende Hinterradbremse zur Verfügung.   Warum auch immer ....
> 
> Die GEKO Daten habe ich gestern schon hier eingestellt.
> ...





			
				hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> *Räusper* Neeee, ich war der mit dem Integralhelm(die "Nervensäge am Lüderich")! windsurfer1987 hat jemanden mitgebracht, der noch nicht angemeldet ist(das war der Mitfahrer, der sich zwischenzeitlich nicht die komplette Tour zugetraut hätte und trotzdem selbst gegen Ende noch ein astreines Tempo gefahren ist.)!
> Ich freue mich aber aufs nächste Mal wenn es hoffentlich ein wenig trockener ist. Dann sind so manche Trails besser befahrbar und vielleicht kann ich dich ja dann überreden den Trail am Lüderich mitzunehmen. Melde mich dann auch freiwillig alle Trails bergab als Erster zu fahren(immerhin sind die Trails dann nicht mehr ganz neu für mich).
> Gruß Ralf





			
				Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich wolte mich nur kurz den anderen anschließen und ebenso bestätigen, dass es eine echt schöne Tour war. Ich komme sehr gerne wieder mit  .
> Danke an die "Guideine ".
> Auf das wir demnächtst wieder den ein oder anderen WP Punkt zusammen erradeln können  .
> Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## juchhu (14. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

bin gestern auf einer langen Singletrail-Explorer-Runde am Lüderich mit meinem 'Such'Hund zu Fuss unterwegs gewesen (dafür habe ich keine WPPs eingetragen  ). Wir haben auch wieder drei neue STs entdeckt. Allerdings sind die nur bedingt Nightride tauglich.

Überall sind Fäll- und Rückearbeiten im Gang, und der Lüderich wird auch nicht mehr lange verschont bleiben, denn ich habe schon einige Fällmarkierungen entdeckt.

Da Morgen und Übermorgen eine Regenfront über uns hinwegziehen soll, werden wir angesichts der großen Gruppe (Eifeler Gäste werden auch noch erwartet) keine Singletrails mit Ausnahme des Juchhu-Nightridetrails befahren. *Die Tour wird über kleine Wege und FABs geführt werden.*

Eine klare Vollmondnacht können wir uns wohl abschminken. Ggf. müssen wir mit Nebel rechnen. Das wird die Sicht auf den Flughafen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eintrüben. *Denkt an die Rücklichter und bringt funktionstüchtig mit !!! Wir müssen an einigen Stellen Straßen überqueren bzw. auch einige Minuten uns durch den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegen. *

Wg. der Boden- und Wetterverhältnisse habe ich die Geschwindigkeit von mittel auf langsam zurückgestuft. 

VG Martin

PS: Sehr gefreut habe ich mich über den Anmeldung des Godfathers of Feierabendbikings Hardy @Hard_aus_k. 
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass zum Vollmond hin es nur kälter und nicht auch nässer wird.


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2005)

Ob die Susis denn auch wirklich kommen, nachdem sie nun aus dem WP gemobbt wurden?  
Wahrscheinlich werden sie da sein, nur erkennen tut man sie nicht


----------



## juchhu (14. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Susis denn auch wirklich kommen, nachdem sie nun aus dem WP gemobbt wurden?
> *Wahrscheinlich werden sie da sein, nur erkennen tut man sie nicht*


 
Der war wirklich gut!  

So eine Nightriderunde hat ja auch ein sozialintegrierendes Moment. Bei Aktion Mensch heißt das "Das Wir-Gefühl". 
Pech nur, dass deren WPs nun nicht mehr dem alten Team zu Gute kommen werden. 

Vor einer Stunde war hier noch bei mir zuhause klarste Sicht, und jetzt zieht hier die Suppe auf.  Tja zum Vollmond hin ändert sich immer das Wetter. Diesmal wohl leider nicht zu besseren. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es trocken bleibt. 

VG Martin

*PS: Wg. Nightride am 16.11.2005*
*Neue Streckenführung, ca. 38 km und ca. 300 hm, 5-10% Straße, 5-10% leichte Singletrails, 80-90% Wege/FABs, Tempo langsam (ca. 3h netto Fahrzeit), Schwierigkeit leicht. Sicht schlecht wg. Nebel, d.h. ggf. keine Sicht auf blauen Flughafen.*


----------



## hama687 (14. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Susis denn auch wirklich kommen, nachdem sie nun aus dem WP gemobbt wurden?
> Wahrscheinlich werden sie da sein, nur erkennen tut man sie nicht



egal was mit dennen passiert ist beim winterpokal die habens bestimmt verdient gestern mal deren "stats" angeschut schon ein bischen lächerlich     naja grüsst die mal Lieb von mir *fallllls* sie wirklich auftauchen was ich bezweifle


----------



## Montana (14. November 2005)

Das liest sich so als wenn *Du * nicht auftauchst    Schade  
Alex , Alex ... wird so langsam wieder Zeit für ne Tour , was

Grüsse Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> egal was mit dennen passiert ist beim winterpokal die habens bestimmt verdient gestern mal deren "stats" angeschut schon ein bischen lächerlich     naja grüsst die mal Lieb von mir *fallllls* sie wirklich auftauchen was ich bezweifle


----------



## ralf (14. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> egal was mit dennen passiert ist beim winterpokal die habens bestimmt verdient gestern mal deren "stats" angeschut schon ein bischen lächerlich     naja grüsst die mal Lieb von mir *fallllls* sie wirklich auftauchen was ich bezweifle




... die S.S. sind wieder aktiv. Eintrag von heute 22:36 h.     

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (14. November 2005)

Früher las ich immer in meiner absoluten Lieblingszeitschrift 

... bei weitem nicht vollkommen und relativ ausbaufähig aber immer noch tausend mal interessanter wie manches bisher Dargebotene ....    
Ich beziehe das diesmal ernsthaft auch auf diese juchhu nightride   hier in der Region 
Wird bestimmt   alles gut   

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> *PS: Wg. Nightride am 16.11.2005*
> *Neue Streckenführung, ca. 38 km und ca. 300 hm, 5-10% Straße, 5-10% leichte Singletrails, 80-90% Wege/FABs, Tempo langsam (ca. 3h netto Fahrzeit), Schwierigkeit leicht. Sicht schlecht wg. Nebel, d.h. ggf. keine Sicht auf blauen Flughafen.*


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. November 2005)

Guten Morgen, Königsforster! 

Laut Wetterbericht hält Morgen der Winter etwas unharmonisch seinen Einzug, insoweit meine Frage: Findet der morgige Nightride bei *jedem * Wetter statt?  

Und: Die Anfahrbeschreibung im LMB (inkl. Karte) ist präzise, der Mensch jedoch bequem: Gibt es eine Navi-fähige Adresse bezüglich des Startplatzes?


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen, Königsforster!
> 
> Laut Wetterbericht hält Morgen der Winter etwas unharmonisch seinen Einzug, insoweit meine Frage: Findet der morgige Nightride bei *jedem *Wetter statt?


 
Nein. Sollte es in Strömen regnen, schneien, graupeln sowie fetter Nebel aufziehen, dann sage ich den Nightride ab. Das "GO" erfolgt morgen um 17:00 Uhr in diesem Thread.



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Die Anfahrbeschreibung im LMB (inkl. Karte) ist präzise, der Mensch jedoch bequem: Gibt es eine Navi-fähige Adresse bezüglich des Startplatzes?


 
Guckst DU hier 

Naviadresse: 51109 Köln, Am Wildwechsel 18 gegenüber der Schranke/Waldeingang

oder hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. November 2005)

Morgen Helmut und Martin,

im Moment ist es recht angenehm hier. Leichte Bewölkung und 8 °C.
Ich hoffe , _wie wir alle _ , dass es so in der Richtung bleibt. 
Das wird schon    . Optimistisch bleiben   

Es ist natürlich besser bei absolut schlechtem Wetter (den von Martin aufgezeigten Bedingungen ) zu canceln  

Daumen drücken    

VG Guido

Wer hat denn vom MTM noch Interesse ? 



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen, Königsforster!
> 
> Laut Wetterbericht hält Morgen der Winter etwas unharmonisch seinen Einzug, insoweit meine Frage: Findet der morgige Nightride bei *jedem * Wetter statt?
> 
> Und: Die Anfahrbeschreibung im LMB (inkl. Karte) ist präzise, der Mensch jedoch bequem: Gibt es eine Navi-fähige Adresse bezüglich des Startplatzes?


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat denn vom MTM noch Interesse ?



Morgen Guido,

wir ermitteln noch. Höchstens jedoch 4.


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Helmut und Martin,
> 
> im Moment ist es recht angenehm hier. Leichte Bewölkung und 8 °C.
> Ich hoffe , _wie wir alle _, dass es so in der Richtung bleibt.
> ...


 
Tach,

war gerade bei meinem Haus- und Hoflieferanten wg. Überschuhe und Ersatzleuchtmittel für SIGMA Mirage (für den Fall der Fälle ).

Sagt mal, weiß einer von Euch eine günstige Bezugsquelle für das Leuchtmittel der Mirage X (Halogen, 35 mm, 10 W, 6V)?

Mein HHL hatte nur das 5W, 6V Leuchtmittel dar.

By the way: Ist aber schon frisch draußen!  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Optimistisch bleiben


...fällt sehr schwer...


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, weiß einer von Euch eine günstige Bezugsquelle für das Leuchtmittel der Mirage X (Halogen, 35 mm, 10 W, 6V)?
> Mein HHL hatte nur das 5W, 6V Leuchtmittel da.


Tja, blöderweise kriegt man nur die 12V-Versionen an jeder Ecke nachgeschmissen. Der Händler, von dem ich meine Marwi hab, verlangt ca. 15 pro Stück!!


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, blöderweise kriegt man nur die 12V-Versionen an jeder Ecke nachgeschmissen. Der Händler, von dem ich meine Marwi hab, verlangt ca. 15 pro Stück!!


 
So, habe meine Beziehungen spielen lassen. 

Ohne individullen Versand, d.h. Abholung bei mir bzw. ich bringe die Leuchtemittel zu einem LMB-Termin mit:

SIGMA Mirage 5W, 6 V kostet inkl. MwSt. 5,00  und
SIGMA Mirage X 10 W, 6V kostet inkl. MwSt. 12,00 .

Wer will noch mal oder hat noch nicht?

PM mit Bezeichnung und Mengenangabe an mich.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (15. November 2005)

Frisch und feucht wars auch schon bei den letzten nightrides   
Ist aber bestimmt alles noch steigerungsfähig   Ich werde mal im Dezember/Januar eine Eifelnightride besuchen um eine *Frische*- "Bezugsgrösse" zu erhalten   

@ Enrgy

Hier ist es noch trocken , aber sehr düster    geworden . 

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> war gerade bei meinem Haus- und Hoflieferanten wg. Überschuhe und Ersatzleuchtmittel für SIGMA Mirage (für den Fall der Fälle ).
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Frisch und feucht wars auch schon bei den letzten nightrides
> Ist aber bestimmt alles noch steigerungsfähig  Ich werde mal im Dezember/Januar eine Eifelnightride besuchen um eine *Frische*- "Bezugsgrösse" zu erhalten
> 
> @ Enrgy
> ...


 
Das Frischeste, was ich bisher gemacht habe, war bei -12°C einen 1,5 h Snowride in der Wahner Heide.  Leider habe ich mir dabei die Kniegelenke verkühlt. Da habe ich drei Wochen nachher noch Spass mit gehabt. 

Trockener gefrorener Boden hat aber als MTB-Untergrund durchaus seinen Reiz. (z.B kein Dreck am Bike )

VG Martin

PS:

Hat hier gerade angefangen, zu regnen.


----------



## Hilljumper (15. November 2005)

Also wenn es morgen regnet und der Nightride ausfällt...der nächste Vollmond ist am 15.Dezember. Bis dahin bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder vollständig genesen   Allerdings ziehen wir am 17.12. um, und da der anbetungswürdige Martin   sowohl moralisch als auch tatsächlich seine Hilfe angeboten hat, wird er wohl vorher keine Zeit zum biken und guiden finden.   

Und ich könnte meine Herzallerliebste auch nur schwerlich davon überzeugen, dass es für unsere Beziehung wirklich besser wäre, wenn ich nächtens zum Flughafen radele anstatt die letzten Umzugskarton zu packen  

Also, es bleibt schwierig, aber ich wünsche euch natürlich trotzdem, dass das Wetter morgen mitspielt. AUCH WENN ICH NICHT MITRADELN KANN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn es morgen regnet und der Nightride ausfällt...der nächste Vollmond ist am 15.Dezember. Bis dahin bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder vollständig genesen  Allerdings ziehen wir am 17.12. um, und *(1) da der anbetungswürdige Martin  sowohl moralisch als auch tatsächlich seine Hilfe angeboten hat*, *(2) wird er wohl vorher keine Zeit zum biken und guiden finden.  *



Quatschkopp! 
Isch fah nur de Transpordeer hin un her. Trage un schleppe müsse scho andere. (Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich weder in der Vorbereitung noch während des Umzuges Hand an Kartons legen muss.   )



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich könnte meine Herzallerliebste auch nur schwerlich davon überzeugen, dass es für unsere Beziehung wirklich besser wäre, wenn ich nächtens zum Flughafen radele anstatt die letzten Umzugskarton zu packen


 
Hab ich nicht gesagt, DU sollst vorher Alles schon eingepackt haben. Mit vorher meinte ich natürlich deutlich vor dem 15.12.2005.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es bleibt schwierig, aber ich wünsche euch natürlich trotzdem, dass das Wetter morgen mitspielt. AUCH WENN ICH NICHT MITRADELN KANN


 
Ich krame mal meine Regen-, Schnee- und Graupelklamotten raus.  

VG Martin

PS:

Ist ja schon ein großes gemeldetes Geschwader! 


Montana
ralf
Schnegge
Cheetah
REDKING
volker k
Lipoly
Susi.Sorglos
Susi-Sorglos
Enrgy
mikkael
freebiker_yam
bikekiller
hardy_aus_k
Pepin
*Achtung, richt Euch, Augen geradeaus!*

Morgen werde ich, wenn wir fahren  , ein neues Guiding-Konzept ausprobieren. Dass es militärischen Ursprung (genauer Luftwaffe) hat,
erkennt man schon an dem o.g. Fachausdruck "Geschwader".

Dabei wird jedem Geschwader'mitglied' ein Flügel'mann' zu geteilt. Während der Tour bleibt dieser Minikampfverband zusammen. Sollte je'man'd seinen Flügel'mann' während der Tour verlieren, wird dieser zur Verantwortung gezogen und ist ebenfalls verloren.  Traditionell wird auf ehemaligem keltischen Boden ein Blutopferritual vollzogen, um Sühne zu leisten.

Damit es morgen kein Geheule gibt, sollten sich die jeweiligen Minikampfverbände schon mal 'formieren'. Bei einer ungeraden TeilnehmerInnenanzahl übernehme ich als Geschwaderkommandant zwei Flügel'männer'.

*Rührt Euch, weggetreten.*


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wird jedem Geschwader'mitglied' ein Flügel'mann' zu geteilt. Während der Tour bleibt dieser Minikampfverband zusammen. Sollte je'man'd seinen Flügel'mann' während der Tour verlieren, wird dieser zur Verantwortung gezogen und ist ebenfalls verloren.   Traditionell wird auf ehemaligem keltischen Boden ein Blutopferritual vollzogen, um Sühne zu leisten.
> 
> *Rührt Euch, wegtreten.*





Nach jetzigem Stand kommt das MTM mit Spar-Schlechtwetterbesetzung: 2 Mann (bode777 und meine Wenigkeit). Somit eine "Rotte" (ich glaube, so nennt man den Zweierverband luftwaffentechnisch). Problem beim "Flügelmann": Da dieser halbrechts vom Teamkollegen (und somit zumindest außerhalb der Singletrailspur) fliegt/fährt, nimmt er ziemlich viel Bodenbewuchs (auch größeren Kalibers) mit. Ausfälle somit vorprogrammiert!

Ach ja, bitte ersetze "wegtreten" durch "weggetreten", nicht, das noch jemand Deine Aufforderung wortwörtlich nimmt....


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nach jetzigem Stand kommt das MTM mit Spar-Schlechtwetterbesetzung: 2 Mann! Somit eine *(1) "Rotte" (ich glaube, so nennt man den Zweierverband luftwaffentechnisch)*. Problem beim "Flügelmann": *(2)* *Da dieser halbrechts vom Teamkollegen (und somit zumindest außerhalb der Singletrailspur) fliegt/fährt, nimmt er ziemlich viel Bodenbewuchs (auch größeren Kalibers) mit. Ausfälle somit vorprogrammiert!*



Ich war mir nicht sicher, da ich bei einer anderen Waffengattung gedient habe.  
Wenn jeweils ein Rottenmitglied außerhalb des Trails fahren muss, stimmt der Begriff Rotte für Wildschweingruppe definitiv. 
Singletrails werden Mangelware sein, da die Bodenverhältnisse (nass, Laub, glatt) schwierig sind, und das Befahren von Singletrails mit großem Geschwader mir nicht behagt.



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, bitte ersetze "wegtreten" durch "weggetreten", nicht, das noch jemand Deine Aufforderung wortwörtlich nimmt....


 
Danke für die Zurechtweisung (bzw. Nachhilfe/Auffrischung).  

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (15. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Damit es morgen kein Geheule gibt, sollten sich die jeweiligen Minikampfverbände schon mal 'formieren'. Bei einer ungeraden TeilnehmerInnenanzahl übernehme ich als Geschwaderkommandant zwei Flügel'männer'.


Ich pass dann auf alle Susis auf. Sollte wieder Erwarten keine Susi auftauchen, passe ich auf REDKING auf(und er auf mich), hat gestern gut geklappt, wir teilen uns dann wieder eine Vorderlampe und ein Rücklicht. Sollte er verhindert sein, mache ich den Einzelkämpfer.


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)* Ich pass dann auf alle Susis auf. Sollte wieder Erwarten keine Susi auftauchen, *(2)* passe ich auf REDKING auf(und er auf mich), hat gestern gut geklappt, *(3)* wir teilen uns dann wieder eine Vorderlampe und ein Rücklicht. Sollte er verhindert sein, *(4)* mache ich den Einzelkämpfer.


 

Antrag abgelehnt. Die Susis passen auf sich selber auf, wenn sie denn zu zweit kommen. 
Antrag angenommen. 
So nicht, meine lieben Freunde. Jeder bringt für sich zur Eigennutzung jeweils eine funktionstüchtige Vorder- und Rückleuchte mit. Punkt. Keine Diskussion. Wehe, morgen läßt sich einer ohne Rücklicht blicken. 
Schade, dass Du dann als Einzelkämpfer auch Dich einzeln durch den KF kämpfen darfst.  Der Geschwaderkommandant wird schon einen netten Kameraden für Dich finden.  Sonst kommmst halt an meine Seite. 
VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (15. November 2005)

Lieber Martin, ich werde schön brav ein Rücklicht kaufen, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich wie seine verblichenen Vorgänger, wieder nur ein kurzen Leben vor sich hat.

Nur, lieber Martin, probier dein neues 'Guiding-Konzept' bitte ein andermal aus. Wenn sich die Aufmerksamkeit nun nur auf den Wingman konzentriert, werden sich die Gruppen untereinander verlieren. Dabei geht der Spaß des freien Fahrens verloren.  * Jeder fährt dort wo es ihm gefällt. Dabei sortiert man sich dort im Feld ein, wo man andere nicht behindert.* Mit deinem 'Guiding-Konzept' ist das nur noch schlecht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Martin, ich werde schön brav ein Rücklicht kaufen, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich wie seine verblichenen Vorgänger, wieder nur ein kurzen Leben vor sich hat.
> 
> Nur, lieber Martin, probier dein neues 'Guiding-Konzept' bitte ein andermal aus. Wenn sich die Aufmerksamkeit nun nur auf den Wingman konzentriert, werden sich die Gruppen untereinander verlieren. Dabei geht der Spaß des freien Fahrens verloren.  *Jeder fährt dort wo es ihm gefällt. Dabei sortiert man sich dort im Feld ein, wo man andere nicht behindert.* Mit deinem 'Guiding-Konzept' ist das nur noch schlecht möglich.




Wie wäre es mit einem LED-Rücklicht?
Ne, is klar. haben wir noch nicht ausporbiert, und ist schon s c h e i s s e.
Es ist mir egal, wie und wo Ihr fahrt, aber Ihr passt auf Euren Flügel'mann' auf. Ihr verliert Euch (nicht aus den Augen), schreit bei einer Panne wie ein 'Mann' und helft Euch. Wenn ich Dich nach Deinem Flügek'mann' frage, will ich keine Gegenfrage mit "W... ?" sondern ein "Da" mit Fingerzeig. Punkt. So schwer ist das ja wohl nicht.
VG Martin

PS: Bin jetzt weg und muss aushelfen.


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Ärgert euch nicht wieder nach der Lieserpfad-Methode   

Zu 95% werdet Ihr sowieso nicht fahren.


----------



## ralf (15. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, habe meine Beziehungen spielen lassen.
> 
> Ohne individullen Versand, d.h. Abholung bei mir bzw. ich bringe die Leuchtemittel zu einem LMB-Termin mit:
> 
> ...




... und dran denken, die *SIGMA Mirage 5W, 6 V-Birne* passt hervorragend in eine 
- SIGMA Cubelight     oder
- SIGMA Elipsoid    

Die Lampen mutieren dadurch quasi zur Mirage ohne Kabelgedöns.    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (15. November 2005)

Stimmt auffallend   Danke

*Ich fahre morgen um 19:00 Uhr eine Runde egal welches Wetter sein wird.
*

Mir gehört ja dieser Wald   _(so ist zumindest mein Gefühl)_

VG Montana der Königsforster




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ärgert euch nicht wieder nach der Lieserpfad-Methode
> 
> Zu 95% werdet Ihr sowieso nicht fahren.


----------



## Hilljumper (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ärgert euch nicht wieder nach der Lieserpfad-Methode
> 
> Zu 95% werdet Ihr sowieso nicht fahren.



...in der tat, der geruch des lieserpfad-treaths liegt in der luft...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ärgert euch nicht wieder nach der Lieserpfad-Methode
> 
> Zu 95% werdet Ihr sowieso nicht fahren.


Hallo Michael,
  Wieso nur 95 % ??  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Montana (15. November 2005)

Hi Ingo , 

NEIN  das wird nicht so sein. Ganz sicher. Vertrau mir. 

Vielleicht haben Einige ein Problem mit der zahlenstarken Anmeldung und schauen neidisch auf uns herüber. Wäre Schade und überflüssig  . Wir waren vor kurzem im strömendem Regen auch nur zu dritt. Das ist aber auch für leichte nightrides die Untergrenze. 

VG Guido


Übrigens: Weiterhin gute Besserung   




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...in der tat, der geruch des lieserpfad-treaths liegt in der luft...


----------



## Redking (15. November 2005)

Hallo Martin und alle anderen denen die Susis auf den Nerv gingen!
die eine Susi kann sich bei dir nicht mehr ausstragen, da sie offiziell nicht mehr existiert!  
 Schaut mal hier!  
Die Anzahl der Susis ist auf zwei geschrumpft!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Wieso nur 95 % ??
> Grüße
> Bernd



Erste Hochrechnung; Aktualisiert um 15:10 Uhr 95,3%


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ärgert euch nicht wieder nach der Lieserpfad-Methode
> 
> Zu 95% werdet Ihr sowieso nicht fahren.


Pahhh,

du hetzt hier bloß gegen den Martin weil du im "Wie-Steil-Gehts-Bergauf-Thread nicht weiterkommt".

Genau dass will er doch aber beweisen. 40 Km und 300 Hm in vier Stunden ist echt schwierig. Ich würde es gar nicht schaffen, weil ich ständig ob der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit das Gleichgewicht verliere und vom Rad muß.

Sobald man aber tatsächlich in der Lage ist, bei konstantem Treten nur einige hundert Meter pro Stunde zurückzulegen, wirste aber überall hochkommen. Denn was spricht gegen die von dir vorgeschlagene Übersetzung von 11/52?

Lediglich die Tatsache, dass du auf die Nase plumpst. Vom Drehmoment her fährste das Matterhorn hoch. Und genau das soll rund um den Flughafen geübt werden, ein genialer Schachzug.

Grob denkende und strampelnde Leute wie du und ich werden da keinen Zugang zu finden...ist aber ungerecht.

Gruß
Hammelhätscheler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin und alle anderen denen die Susis auf den Nerv gingen!
> die eine Susi kann sich bei dir nicht mehr ausstragen, da sie offiziell nicht mehr existiert!
> Schaut mal hier!
> Die Anzahl der Susis ist auf zwei geschrumpft!
> ...



Guckst Du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=53350

Diese Suzi ist auch im WP aktiv mit'm Specialized Fullie


----------



## Hilljumper (15. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ingo ,
> 
> NEIN  das wird nicht so sein. Ganz sicher. Vertrau mir.
> 
> ...



Danke, es wird langsam  
Mein Kommentar war sicher nicht gehässig gemeint, mir fielen nur die Ähnlichkeiten ins Auge. Ganz wertneutral.


----------



## Montana (15. November 2005)

Weiss ich doch , Ingo.   Manches Posten bingt halt einfach nur *traffic* das ist in jedem Forum und auf jeder website so. "Gezackere" gehört einfach dazu   

Mir persönlich ist es vollkommen egal ob zu einer Tour 3 oder 20 Leute kommen. Wer kommt der kommt und nahezu alle sind gerne gesehen.  

Wir haben rund um Köln so eine grosse MTB - community - da wird sich immer was Passendes finden.   

Nochmal Klartext : 

*Ich fahre morgen wie jeden Mittwoch um 19:00 in jedem Fall (m)eine Runde. * 

Losgelöst von der netten Idee der Flughafen nightride . Danke sehr auch schon mal an Martin   , einer muss sich ja auch immer die Mühe mit Tourplanung etc. machen 

VG Guido




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, es wird langsam
> *Mein Kommentar war sicher nicht gehässig gemeint, mir fielen nur die Ähnlichkeiten ins Auge.* Ganz wertneutral.


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ärgert euch nicht wieder nach der Lieserpfad-Methode
> 
> Zu 95% werdet Ihr sowieso nicht fahren.



Na, ich kenne aber auch Leute, die kommen zu 95% nicht zu den Touren zu denen sie sich eingetragen haben


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich kenne aber auch Leute, die kommen zu 95% nicht zu den Touren zu denen sie sich eingetragen haben




Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1691

Ohne Teilnehmer-Begrenzung und (noch) schnell ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2005)

Nach Betrachtung mehrerer Wetterberichte hab ich mich entschlossen, für morgen abzusagen. Ist mir einfach zu "usselich". Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1691
> 
> Ohne Teilnehmer-Begrenzung und (noch) schnell ausgeschrieben.



Dann kann sich ja Max drauf einstellen das, wenn sich sonst keiner mehr anmeldet, er alleine fahren muß


----------



## Cheetah (15. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich fahre morgen wie jeden Mittwoch um 19:00 in jedem Fall (m)eine Runde. *


Ich hab gerade mit Lars telefoniert, wir beide sind morgen mit dabei, egal welches Wetter.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich kenne aber auch Leute, die kommen zu 95% nicht zu den Touren zu denen sie sich eingetragen haben


Es soll auch Touren geben, die angekündigt, aber nie ausgeschrieben wurden (Tour an der Ahr lang)!  
Dann erübrigen sich alle Diskussionen über Teilnehmer-zu- und -absagen sowie die Wahrscheinlichkeiten, mit denen die Tour stattfindet.  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (15. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gerade mit Lars telefoniert, wir beide sind morgen mit dabei, egal welches Wetter.



Rischtisch!
Damit der Stinker mal ordentlich Schlamm sieht(naja 1kg erde klebt bestimmt jetzt schon dran)

AUf jedenfall bin ich Frank´s Flügelmann     

mfg lars


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll auch Touren geben, die angekündigt, aber nie ausgeschrieben wurden (Tour an der Ahr lang)!
> Dann erübrigen sich alle Diskussionen über Teilnehmer-zu- und -absagen sowie die Wahrscheinlichkeiten, mit denen die Tour stattfindet.
> Grüße
> Bernd


Tja.

kein Wunder. Die Ahr ist ja auch nur ca. 86 km lang, für die meisten Teilnehmer hätte sich die Anreise wahrscheinlich nicht gelohnt, und wer will schon mehrfach im Kreis fahren.

Gruß
Hammelschwätzer


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja.
> 
> kein Wunder. Die Ahr ist ja auch nur ca. 86 km lang, für die meisten Teilnehmer hätte sich die Anreise wahrscheinlich nicht gelohnt, und wer will schon mehrfach im Kreis fahren.
> 
> ...


Ich wäre wahrscheinlich mit dem MTB angereist, damit es sich lohnt!  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## volker k (15. November 2005)

@ all.

Meine güte geht das Drama hier schon wieder los  ? Also ich dachte wir hätten in irgendeinen Fred mal einen Schlußstrich gezogen   ?

Also falls ich morgen nicht wieder bis wer weiß wann Arbeiten muß werde ich auch kommen ( egal was für ein Wetter   ).


----------



## volker k (15. November 2005)

@ Lars

Wir Telefonieren morgen noch.


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> ..., wir beide sind morgen mit dabei, egal welches Wetter.



ich denke das ich auch komme wenn ich bei dem schlamm bis zum treffpunkt durch komme  habe ja heute schon mal geübt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. November 2005)

Gut , gut zusammengefasst sieht das nun so aus :

Ich gehe weiterhin davon aus , dass wir morgen die Flughafen nightride von Martin fahren.    Diese nette Idee brachte auch erst die 15+   Anmeldungen. 

Die Wettereinschränkung macht aber genauso Sinn. Dazu kann sich Martin auch noch mal äussern. Es wird halt eine grosse Gruppe sein mit einem bestimmtem Ziel . Das ist so ....   Wir werden um spätestens 17:00 Uhr von Martin das *GO * oder eben nicht bekommen.

Als Alternative kann man immer noch die gewohnte   spiessige   altbekannte    KF-nightride Runde drehen. Dann fällt der blaue Flughafen aber leider flach.   Wäre schade aber m.M. nach besser wie nix.

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (15. November 2005)

Ich habe mir gerade noch mal die Beiträge des heutigen Tages durchgelesen und noch was festgestellt. 

Also an die Kollegen Hammelhetzer , Bernd aus H. und Delgado

Ihr wisst doch , dass ihr nicht in jedem thread was schreiben *müsst* , oder   ?
Muss doch wirklich nicht sein . Gibt doch soviel andere Themen hier im Forum.

Grüsse aus Colonia   Montana


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also an die Kollegen Hammelhetzer , Bernd aus H. und Delgado
> 
> Ihr wisst doch , dass ihr nicht in jedem thread was schreiben *müsst* , oder   ?
> Muss doch wirklich nicht sein . Gibt doch soviel andere Themen hier im Forum.
> ...



Müssen nicht, können aber, tun es auch und zwar so oft und lange wie es uns passt.

Seit wann sind wir Kollegen?


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann sich ja Max drauf einstellen das, wenn sich sonst keiner mehr anmeldet, er alleine fahren muß



Mit 5%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht


----------



## bikekiller (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen nicht, können aber, tun es auch und zwar so oft und lange wie es uns passt.
> 
> Seit wann sind wir Kollegen?



Hallo, hallo die Herren... was geht denn hier ab... ?... dies ist immer noch Montanas thread - ne war ? Also bitte schön greift mir nicht den Montana an, sonst gibts nix Süßes sondern Saures.     
Im Übrigen fahre ich auch heute abend mit - egal was für ein Wetter. Reihenfolge der Guides:
1. Juchu (wenn er NO sagt), dann ==> 2. Montana ansonsten ==> 3. ich


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir gerade noch mal die Beiträge des heutigen Tages durchgelesen und noch was festgestellt.
> 
> Also an die Kollegen Hammelhetzer , Bernd aus H. und Delgado
> 
> ...


 
Lasst sie doch, es muss doch offensichtlich richtig Spass machen,
sich für und an Tourangeboten zu ereifern,
an denen dann dieselbigen weder teilnehmen noch vor hatten, daran Teil zu nehmen. 

Daher begrüße ich die Einstellung, die Volker @Volker_k gepostet hat. 



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ all.
> 
> Meine güte geht das Drama hier schon wieder los  ? Also ich dachte wir hätten in irgendeinen Fred mal einen Schlußstrich gezogen  ?
> ...


 
VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hallo die Herren... was geht denn hier ab... ?... dies ist immer noch Montanas thread - ne war ? Also bitte schön greift mir nicht den Montana an, sonst gibts nix Süßes sondern Saures.
> Im Übrigen fahre ich auch heute abend mit - egal was für ein Wetter. Reihenfolge der Guides:
> 1. Juchu (wenn er NO sagt), dann ==> 2. Montana ansonsten ==> 3. ich



1. Ist das eine öffentliche Spielwiese 
2. Hat niemand Montana angegriffen
3. Gib mir ruhig Saures
4. Beruhig Dich wieder (  )
5. Viel Spaß bei der abendlichen Schlammschlacht


PS: Juchhu scheint irrigerweise immer noch zu glauben ich hätte mich unter Pseudonym für heute Abend angemeldet.

Habe ich nie. Und werde ich nie. Totale Paranoia


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2005)

@montana
wer Grüße aus Colonia sendet, kennt sicher auch die Geschichte vom durstigen Sultan und der Karawane, die in die nächste Kascheme, äh Thread zieht.

@bikekiller
Prima. Die Cleats sitzen jetzt? Sollteste überprüfen, bevor du die Jagd auf uns startest

@all
Denkt über die Bedeutung des Wortes Internet nach. Trotzdem ist es auch euch gestattet, für erwartete 1.5h Nettofahrzeit, Gigabytes von Internetservern für die Vorbereitung zu verbraten.

Gruß
Hammelbelehrer


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Denkt über die Bedeutung des Wortes Internet nach. Trotzdem ist es auch euch gestattet, für erwartete 1.5h Nettofahrzeit, Gigabytes von Internetservern für die Vorbereitung zu verbraten.
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelbelehrer



Wie heißen eigentlich weibliche Hammel?


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: Juchhu scheint irrigerweise immer noch zu glauben ich hätte mich unter Pseudonym für heute Abend angemeldet.
> 
> Habe ich nie. Und werde ich nie. Totale Paranoia


 
Glauben ist Privatsache. 
Zur Info quasi als Glaubensbekenntnis:
Mich interessiert seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr, was hier einige User - mit welchem Account auch immer - 'veranstalten'.
Da die Gebiete und Möglichkeiten der gemeinsamen Spielwiese groß genug sind, glaube und hoffe ich aber weiterhin, dass eine friedliche Koexistenz möglichst ist nach dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen".

*SO und jetzt mal wieder back to roots:*

*Für heute abend sagt mein Wetterdienst "Wolkig, 4° C, 40% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit mit 2 mm Niederschlag, dabei Wind aus Nord-West mit 17 km/h, Böen mit 46 km/h"*

*Das sieht doch schon deutlich besser aus als gestern.* 

Ich besorge mir nachher noch ein Paar neue Überschuhe.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißen eigentlich weibliche Hammel?


Schnuckie vielleicht? Aber Schnuckie ist irgendwie verschwunden...

Allerdings scheint die Frage - gemessen an der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit auf solche zu stossen - nicht dringend und vordergründig. 

Nachdem du ja auch schon den Unterschied zwischen Hammel und Bock am Beispiel von Juchhus Hund dargestellt hast, ist das auch nicht genau vergleichbar.

Generell würde ich aber einfach vom Schaf oder auch weiblichen Schaf ausgehen...

Du willst mich jetzt mit dieser subtil-tückischen Frage nicht in eine Existenzkrise bezüglich meines Nicks stürzen    

Gruß
Hammelschaftreiber


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Glauben ist Privatsache.



... und wird im Forum veröffentlicht


----------



## mike_tgif (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCHACH!


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wird im Forum veröffentlicht


 
Nun, die meisten, die sich hier im Forum rumtreiben - uns beide eingeschlossen -, können eine gewisse exhibierend Veranlagung nicht verleugnen.

Die Frage ist nur, ob sie beleidigend und diskreditierend sein muss.

*"Matt!"*


VG Martin


----------



## mike_tgif (16. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur, ob sie beleidigend und diskreditierend sein muss.
> 
> *"Matt!"*


Mitnichten - es handelt sich um eine offene Frage, die zwar rhetorisch gemeint war, aber doch eine Antwort zulässt.
Ab jetzt bin ich aber hier raus.

Ich schlage i.Ü. vor, einen LBF-K,B,AC Kindergartenthread zu eröffnen.
Gibt es hierfür Zustimmung?


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage i.Ü. vor, einen LBF-K,B,AC Kindergartenthread zu eröffnen.
> Gibt es hierfür Zustimmung?



Wenn Du damit leben kannst:

- dass ich Deine Förmchen wegnehme  , 
- Juchhus, auf Sand gebaute, Festung einnehme   , 
- Hunde und Hammel in die (virtuellen) Eier trete,
- Fläätdrops in die Sandkiste mache,
- Den Königsforst-Losern WP-Punkte wegnehme,
- mich mit vielen GBs im Internet-Nirvana verewige ....
- usw.

.... dann trau Dich doch.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Allso an die Kollegen Hammelhetzer , Bernd aus H. und Delgado
> 
> Ihr wisst doch , dass ihr nicht in jedem thread was schreiben *müsst* , oder   ?
> ...


Hallo,
also der nächste, der  (unbekannterweise) zum  Moderator/Administrator aufgestiegen ist   
Allerdings vielleicht eher verständlich, wenn man folgende Einstellung hat (auch das ist mir im internet - damit auch in diesem Forum - neu):

@bikekiller
Hallo, hallo die Herren... was geht denn hier ab... ?... *dies ist immer noch Montanas thread * - ...

Was bist Du denn genau, Montana: Eigentümer oder Besitzer dieses Threads ?
Welche Rechte gibt Dir dieser Titel genau und was dürfen wir noch hier und was nicht?

Vielleicht nur zum besseren Verständnis ein Hinweis aus dem Grundgesetz: 

Artikel 5
[Meinungs-, Informations-, Pressefreiheit; Kunst und Wissenschaft]
(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. *Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.*
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## Hilljumper (16. November 2005)

...die brachialrhetorik entspricht offenbar dem persönlichem fahrstil...

....diese persönlichen anfeindungen sind sowas von überflüssig....


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also der nächste, der (unbekannterweise) zum Moderator/Administrator aufgestiegen ist
> Allerdings vielleicht eher verständlich, wenn man folgende Einstellung hat (auch das ist mir im internet - damit auch in diesem Forum - neu):
> 
> ...


 
Artikel 5 Abs. 2  GG war dann in diesem Zusammenhang nicht mehr so einfach zu zitieren.  

(2) *Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken* in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und *in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*

So, jede(r) weiß, was gemeint war.  Jetzt sollten wir mal aufhören, Postings bewußt falsch zu interpretieren und zu bewerten, damit daraus erneut die Rechtfertigung ein weiteres provokantes Posting abgeleitet werden kann.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (16. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Was bist Du denn genau, Montana: Eigentümer oder Besitzer dieses Threads ?


Er ist der Initiator dieses Threads, nicht mehr und nicht weniger


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rechte gibt Dir dieser Titel genau und was dürfen wir noch hier und was nicht?


Nur die Rechte, die jedes Forumsmitglied hat:  Einstellung von Beiträgen mit seiner Meinung.
Ärgerlicherweise kann man ja einen eingerichteten Thread auch als Initiator weder aus dem Forum herausnehmen, noch unsichtbar machen - wie es aber bei den LMB möglich ist - noch kann man diskussionswillige Forumsmitglieder in einem Thread zulassen/ausschließen. 

]


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .. Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken ..... *in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.*
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Beanspruchst Du für Dein (lächerliches) Pseudonym "juchhu" welches in einem öffentlichen Forum te(rr)oretisiert, spamt, klugscheißt und belächelt wird, ein Recht auf persönliche Ehre    

Oder, wer im Glashaus sitzt ....   

Versuch mal im echten Leben auf solches Recht zu pochen .... aber das ist ein anderer Film


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist der Initiator dieses Threads, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> 
> Nur die Rechte, die jedes Forumsmitglied hat:  Einstellung von Beiträgen mit seiner Meinung.
> Ärgerlicherweise kann man ja einen eingerichteten Thread auch als Initiator weder aus dem Forum herausnehmen, noch unsichtbar machen - wie es aber bei den LMB möglich ist - noch kann man diskussionswillige Forumsmitglieder in einem Thread zulassen/ausschließen.
> ...


Das Ärgerlicherweise könnte man aber auch mit dem Baustellenschild "Spamer haften für ihre Finger" umschreiben, oder auch das geschriebene Wort gilt, Schwarz auf weiss...etc  .

Kleiner Hinweis zum LMB: wirklich unsichtbar - rechtemaßig oder sonstwie - machst du den Termin nicht. Du setzt lediglich ein Flag, dass die entsprechende Seite nicht aufgelistet werden soll. Wenn du die genaue Adresse kennst, oder einfach versuchst, welche es wohl gibt (einfach hinten den Zähler der Adresse verändern) kannste alles mitlesen.

Als Beispiel kannste ja einfach mal die 1618 durch die 1620 ersetzen...(zufällig und ohne Bezug ausgewählt)
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1618

Gruß
Hammelbrachialrhetoriker


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. November 2005)

Eieieiei, sind die bekannten "Novemberdepressionen" nun durch "Novemberaggressionen" ersetzt worden...? Nur einmal zur Erinnerung, jeder hat bei seiner Forumsanmeldung den Verhaltensregeln diese Forums zugestimmt. Daraus ein kleiner Auszug:

_Weiterhin sind Beitraege und Themen mit folgendem Hintergrund nicht erwuenscht und werden mit den uns zur Verfuegung stehenden Mitteln bekaempft:


Werbung, direkte und auch versteckte, wie die allzu oft genannte Adresse einer Firma oder Website
"spamming", Posten von unerwünschten oder unpassenden Beiträgen
"cross-posting", Posten Nachrichten gleichzeitig in mehreren Foren
"bombing", mehrere Posts mit gleichem Inhalt
"flaming", Angriffe auf Mitglieder oder Moderatoren
Wiederholtes Posten von o. g. Beitraegen kann eine temporaere oder auch permanente Sperre des Users gemaess den Moderationsregeln nach sich ziehen._

Also, warum hier im Forum ein anderer Ton als beim gemeinsamen Biken...?


----------



## bikekiller (16. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @bikekiller
> Prima. Die Cleats sitzen jetzt? Sollteste überprüfen, bevor du die Jagd auf uns startest
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelbelehrer



Danke ja. Meine Cleats sitzen jetzt gut und ich krieg euch logger ein... mit meinem spitzen Team den rocking snow flakes !  


was aber machst Du in unserem thread hmmmm ?


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2005)

Leudeee, nutzt doch die Ignorierfunktion für unliebsame Beitragskritzler. Bei mir werden so schon 12 Posts allein auf dieser Seite ausgeblendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> was aber machst Du in unserem thread hmmmm ?



Versteh' einer die Frauen


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Leudeee, nutzt doch die Ignorierfunktion für unliebsame Beitragskritzler. Bei mir werden so schon 12 Posts allein auf dieser Seite ausgeblendet!


 
Danke, Buddie Volker, habe jetzt endlich Deinen Rat befolgt.

Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht (mehr) heiß.  

Aber wieso 12? Antwort gerne per PM. 

Falls Du dieses Posting jetzt überhaupt lesen kannst?!   

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (16. November 2005)

Delgado, Hammelhezter und Bernd aus Holz 

jetzte mal mit klaren worten ihr seit *hier * so wir ihr zur Zeit auftretet unerwünscht ....   macht euch nen eigenen thread auf den ihr zu spammen könnt mit sonst was aber nicht HIER !!!!!!!


----------



## bikekiller (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh' einer die Frauen



also lieber delgado das ist so: die frau an sich braucht ihr revier. einmal erkannt wird es verteidigt bis zum bitteren ende. soweit klaro ? der montana ist der initiator dieses threads. dieser thread ist der beginn einer tradition im königsforst - dem mitt wöchlichem gemeinsamen ausritt in den königlichen königsforst. montana haben ich und alle anderen teilnehmer es zu verdanken, dass dieser ausritt regelmäßig und äußerst professionell stattgefunden hat. bisher. in diesem thread tauschen alle teilnehmer dieser erlesenen gruppe ihre eindrücke, tourenvorschläge, ideen und und und aus. der bezug jeden beitrags war bisher thematisch eindeutig. so wurde dieser thread zu meiner kleinen aber heilen internet welt. gerade in dieser kalten jahreszeit eine wertvolle mentale stütze. deshalb ist es auch mein thread bzw. unser thread. uns = unsere kf gruppe. zerbrich diese welt bitte nicht auch wenn du (noch) nicht dazu gehörst. danke dir lieber delgado.

@alle anderen querschießer. dito


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Delgado, Hammelhezter und Bernd aus Holz
> 
> jetzte mal mit klaren worten ihr seit *hier * so wir ihr zur Zeit auftretet unerwünscht ....   macht euch nen eigenen thread auf den ihr zu spammen könnt mit sonst was aber nicht HIER !!!!!!!


Die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beiträge würde sich deutlich erhöhen, wenn Du Zeichensetzung sowie Groß- und Kleinschreibung verwenden würdest!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## bikekiller (16. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beiträge würde sich deutlich erhöhen, wenn Du Zeichensetzung sowie Groß- und Kleinschreibung verwenden würdest!
> Grüße
> Bernd



geeeehhhhhh fottttttt beaaaaaaarnd !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> geeeehhhhhh fottttttt beaaaaaaarnd !!!!!!!!!!!!!




Nicht so BÖSE   manche anderen Leute aus dem Forum haben Bernd auch ganzschön ausgeteilt!

lars


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> also lieber delgado das ist so: die frau an sich braucht ihr revier. einmal erkannt wird es verteidigt bis zum bitteren ende. soweit klaro ? der montana ist der initiator dieses threads. dieser thread ist der beginn einer tradition im königsforst - dem mitt wöchlichem gemeinsamen ausritt in den königlichen königsforst. montana haben ich und alle anderen teilnehmer es zu verdanken, dass dieser ausritt regelmäßig und äußerst professionell stattgefunden hat. bisher. in diesem thread tauschen alle teilnehmer dieser erlesenen gruppe ihre eindrücke, tourenvorschläge, ideen und und und aus. der bezug jeden beitrags war bisher thematisch eindeutig. so wurde dieser thread zu meiner kleinen aber heilen internet welt. gerade in dieser kalten jahreszeit eine wertvolle mentale stütze. deshalb ist es auch mein thread bzw. unser thread. uns = unsere kf gruppe. zerbrich diese welt bitte nicht auch wenn du (noch) nicht dazu gehörst. danke dir lieber delgado.
> 
> @alle anderen querschießer. dito



Na das ist doch mal 'ne Ansage.

Werde gerne bei einer Eurer nächsten Touren teilnehmen um mir in Folge Eure kleine heile Welt mit Euch zu teilen   

Fühle mich jetzt irgendwie um den Finger gewickelt   

Grüße 

Delgado


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> geeeehhhhhh fottttttt beaaaaaaarnd !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Bei mir ist er schon weg,

naja,

auf Einzeilengröße (bitte nicht verwechseln mit Einzellergröße) geschrumpft. 

Hier geht gerade ein kleines Gewitter mit Graupelschauer runter.  
Passt ja ganz gut. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (16. November 2005)

das mini gewitter ist bei uns schon vorbei das wird heute abend "sonne" geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (16. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beiträge würde sich deutlich erhöhen, wenn Du Zeichensetzung sowie Groß- und Kleinschreibung verwenden würdest!
> Grüße
> Bernd



Die Erträglichkeit DEINER Beiträge würde sich vermutlich deutlich verbessern, wenn zuvor mindestens zwei Flaschen Glühwein geleert werden. 

Hast Du es wirklich nötig, auf persönlichen Defiziten anderer rumzureiten??

Beschämend...


Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß im Forum. Mir wird es hier eindeutig zu dumm.


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht gerade ein kleines Gewitter mit Graupelschauer runter.
> Passt ja ganz gut.
> 
> VG Martin



Was uns nicht tötet macht uns nur här(d)ter

Ich habe grad noch eben den Dämpfer und die gabel vom Stinktier aufs Tourenbiken ausgelegt und dann kanns losgehn nachher! Hama gibt mirdie Erleuchtung und alles is in butter

lars


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß im Forum. Mir wird es hier eindeutig zu dumm.




*Klugscheissmodus an*
Das denke ich schon seit 8Wochen    
*Klugscheissmodus aus*

Naja seht es mal so! allemüssten mal was an ihrer art tun nicht einer muss dazu gezwungen werden und der rest reitet drauf rum

lars


----------



## Cheetah (16. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß im Forum. Mir wird es hier eindeutig zu dumm.


Anderseits kann hier bald Eintritt verlangt werden.


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Anderseits kann hier bald Eintritt verlangt werden.



Stimmt so kann Montana den KFL Fred kaufen


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das mini gewitter ist bei uns schon vorbei das wird heute abend "sonne" geben


 
Hat auch nur zwei Minuten gedauert.
Korrekte Einstellung, sehe ich genauso.   

So, jetzt mail ich meinem Co-Guide die GPS-Daten und kaufe mir gleich noch ein Paar neue Überschuhe, damit ich im Schnee auch keine kalten Füße bekomme. 

VG Martin


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2005)

So ich muß dann mal schauen ob ich es bis zum Treffpunkt schaffe bei dem wetter.

sollte ich nicht pünktlich dort sein wartet nicht auf mich. vielleicht sehen wir uns dann noch unterwegs


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Findet ihr es wäre dekadent am Stinky hinten mit Schutzblech zu fahren? Ich überlege das grade auch wenn das voll meinen style zerstört   

lars


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2005)

Danke für den kurzweiligen Nachmittag. Hatte auch nichts zu tun und war daher ganz froh über die Unterhaltung.   
Gehe jetzt 'ne Stunde biken, ist ja gerade mal (kurz?) trocken.

Viel Spaß heute abend beim Nightride!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (16. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den kurzweiligen Nachmittag. Hatte auch nichts zu tun und war daher ganz froh über die Unterhaltung.
> Gehe jetzt 'ne Stunde biken, ist ja gerade mal (kurz?) trocken.
> 
> Viel Spaß heute abend beim Nightride!
> ...


Hallo Sie da. 
Ja Sie mit dem Grand-Raid Bike.
Sie haben das Zahlen vergessen. 
Ne ne nix mehr mit Umsonst.
Zahlemann machen los los.
....


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Findet ihr es wäre dekadent am Stinky hinten mit Schutzblech zu fahren? Ich überlege das grade auch wenn das voll meinen style zerstört
> 
> lars



Dekadent wäre, Du würdest mit meinem Porsche Chayenne (450 PS) dein Stinktier da hin karren.

Natürlich schön dekadent ohne Führerschein, weil mit kann ja jeder, und nie unter 200 km/h.

Bei Euerm Schlamm-Ride fahr' ich dann hinter Dir her um Dir mit den Bi-Xenon Lampen die Trails auszuleuchten.

Ab und zu werf' ich Dir was zu futtern raus und frische, trockene Klamotten.
Die nassen Sachen wirfst Du einfach weg.

Und wenn Du dann fertisch bist und das Bike dreckig kannst' es verschenken. Vielleicht an hama. 

Morgen kaufst Du Dir dann ein Neues.

Und ich mir'n neuen Wagen weil dreckig.

Das wäre dekadent.

Alles darunter is für Loser.


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dekadent wäre, Du würdest mit meinem Porsche Chayenne (450 PS) dein Stinktier da hin karren.
> 
> Natürlich schön dekadent ohne Führerschein, weil mit kann ja jeder, und nie unter 200 km/h.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

Tach zusammen 
wg. LMB-Termin http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=554

Juchhu-Nightride zum blauen Flughafen erfolgt nun hier das


*"GO".*

Wer mir sein Erscheinen oder Nichterscheinen auf mein Mobiltelefon mitteilen will/muss, soll dies bitte in der Zeit kurz vor 19:00 Uhr machen. Da ich ab ca. 18:30 Uhr aus Moitzfeld mit Bike gemütlich anreise, habe ich keine Lust zwischendrin ans Handy zu gehen.

Wer bei der Anreise abschätzen kann, dass er nicht pünktlich sein wird, soll mich unter 0172/8002346 kurz vor 19:00 Uhr anrufen. 
Sammelzeit ist von 18:45 - 19:00 Uhr.

Also, Pünktlichkeit ist die Tugend der Könige.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (16. November 2005)

Schade das Ralf @ ralf nicht kommt.  

edit :* Es geht los *  

Danke an Alle für Alles

Guido

Königsforstbesitzer


----------



## mikkael (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..würdest mit meinem Porsche Chayenne (450 PS) dein Stinktier da hin karren.


Cayenne?



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..alles darunter ist für Loser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Cayenne?



Jetzt hast Du mich aber verunsichert   

Hab' deshalb auf dem Parkplatz nochmal nachgesehen. 

Da steht hinten Niva daruf und vorne is son komischer Schwan drauf   

Is das jetz kein Porsche oder was?


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hast Du mich aber verunsichert
> 
> Hab' deshalb auf dem Parkplatz nochmal nachgesehen.
> 
> ...



Solide coole technik!


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Solide coole technik!





Quasi der Fläätdropper  unter den Porsches   



Aber dreh' mal das Kennzeichen um ***teuflisch   ***


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hammelhetzer ab zurück in den Liserpfad-Thread und dort die Tour weiter planen.
> Grüße
> Bernd
> P.S: Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler anderer Teilnehmer kommen auch immer gut an und passen zu den Charaktereigenschaften





			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beiträge würde sich deutlich erhöhen, wenn Du Zeichensetzung sowie Groß- und Kleinschreibung verwenden würdest!
> Grüße
> Bernd



 

gruß marco


----------



## ralf (16. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das Ralf @ ralf nicht kommt.
> 
> edit :* Es geht los *
> 
> ...



... ja, finde ich auch schade.
Habe heute abend noch eine Gewerkschaftsveranstaltung. Wollte eigentlich nicht hingehen, aber das Wetter hat mich umgestimmt.    
Die Veranstaltung ist aber schon wichtig, da mein Ag 32k Menschen rauswerfen will.    

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß!  
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei (s.G.w.).    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2005)

war ne tolle tour.
 klasse das ihr mich motiviert habt von spich nach brück zukommen.
Bin von Spich-über Wahnerheide-Altenrath-Flughafen-Königsforst-Schmitze Bud zum Treffpunkt nach Brück. Dann mit euch durch den Königsforst -Forsbach - Rösrath und Wahnerheide bis zum Flughafen mit super Aussicht.
Da muße ich mich von euch verabschieden und bin dann noch über Altenrath nach Lohmar an die Agger und den Spicher Telegraphen-Berg zurück nach Spich. Hatte dann 69km und einen ca 16,5km/h Schnitt und ca 600HM.

vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere am freitag in spich dabei.

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Montana (16. November 2005)

So wir sind zurück   und die Nacht- Tour war sehr sehr schön.  
Der Ausblick auf den blauen Flughafen war schon sehr cool.   
Hier wurde uns nicht zuviel versprochen und es war auch sichtbarer Vollmond .
Wir brauchten fast kein Licht.  

Danke von mir an Alle die mitgefahren sind.
Danke vor allem an Martin für das erstklassige guiding   
Besondern Dank auch an die weit angereisten Gäste aus der Eifel
....natürlich auch an die Hennefer und Siegburger und ...

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Viele Grüsse

Guido

Samstag gibt es wohl eine bikekiller tour ab Treffpunkt KFL.
Nächsten Mittwoch wie gewohnt wieder eine nightride.


----------



## hama687 (17. November 2005)

naja schöne tour   

ich wörd ja gerne die PAAR Bilder uppen aber die haben ja hier eine bschränkung rein gebaut    und meine wirklich coolen bilder sollen darunter nicht leiden   mal schauen was ich jetzte mache


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. November 2005)

Guten Morgen Königsforster,

danke für die tolle Tour gestern inkl. imposantem Ausblick auf den blau angelaufenen Flughafen (und natürlich die wertvollen WP-Punkte  ). Ein Stück Königsforst wurde als Souvenir am Fahrrad klebend illegal in die Eifel verbracht. Das MTM bringt Euere Heimaterde aber gerne einmal bei einem weitern Besuch wieder zurück!


----------



## bikekiller (17. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen !
Samstag bin ich um 10:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef zu der 4h Tour angemeldet. Also wer mag, kommt dort mit. Nächsten Samstag (26.11.05) geht es wieder auf den bikekiller 6 Hügelchen Trip. Ich freue mich auf euch am Samstag in Hennef !   

bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> die haben ja hier eine bschränkung rein gebaut    und meine wirklich coolen bilder sollen darunter nicht leiden   mal schauen was ich jetzte mache


Reichen dir die 1024 x 768 nicht aus? 
Hab mich im Nachhinein doch etwas geärgert, daß ich nicht dabei war. Aber ich mußte mich schon vorgestern abend zur Teilnahme (oder eben nicht) entscheiden, und da sah das wettermäßig eben recht übel aus.


----------



## Montana (17. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Reichen dir die 1024 x 768 nicht aus?
> Hab mich im Nachhinein doch etwas geärgert, daß ich nicht dabei war. Aber ich mußte mich schon vorgestern abend zur Teilnahme (oder eben nicht) entscheiden, und da sah das wettermäßig eben recht übel aus.



Hallo Enrgy

Ich glaube der Alex meint die neue Dateigrössenbeschränkung. 
M.m. nach muss nun stärker komprimiert werden.   

Jau , die Tour war wirklich nett und das Wetter hat auch glücklicherweise mitgespielt.    war aber nicht abzusehen. Das in den letzten Tagen gefallene Wasser haben wir aber wiedergefunden und zum Teil mit Feststoff wieder aufgesammelt.   

Es gibt bestimmt ein nächtes Mal

Grüsse

Guido


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

als ich gestern abend kurz vor 19:00 Uhr bei meinen letzten paar hundert Meter Anreise durch den Brücker Wildpark mich dem Treffpunkt näherte, beschlich mich ein komisches Gefühl. Sah ich doch von Weitem keinen einzigen BikerIn herumstehen. Na, zu früh oder zu spät oder doch keine Lust gehabt?
Als ich dann die Schranke passierte, sah ich das Geschwader gut getarnt - quasi eins mit der Umgebung, da keine Beleuchtung angeschaltet war - in der Nähe Schranke stehen. Nach allgemeinem Hallo und Begrüßung ging es dann kurz nach 19:00 Uhr los.

An den Start waren gegangen:

Montana als Co-Guide
Schnegge 
Cheetah 
REDKING 
Lipoly 
mikkael 
freebiker_yam 
bikekiller 
Pepin 
Eifelwolf 
bode777 
crasher1973
juchhu als Guide

Zuerst wurde eine kurze Einflugrunde durch den Brücker Wildpark gezogen, um dann in den Königsforst abzudrehen. Dort in Richtung Forsbach und ein scharfe Linkskurve in Richtung BGL. Parallel zur A4 Aufstieg Richtung Tütberg. Dann gemütliches Rollen Richtung Forsbach, fast eine halbe Runde um Forsbach gegen den Uhrzeigersinn und nach Kleineichen. Hier Richtung Stefansheide in die Wahner Heide. An dem ehemaligen Sportfischerteich vorbei zur 'Aussichtsplattform' neben der Landebahnbefeuerung des Ost-Landebahn. Dort die Aussicht auf den blauen Flughafen bei bester Sicht genossen. Zurück über die Panzerstraße Richtung Autobahnfußgängerbrücke. Von dort wieder in den Königforst auf den Juchhu-Nighttrail eingebogen. Vor Ende des Trails kündigte sich ein Plattfuß an, konnte aber mit Pumpeneinsatz behoben werden. Weiter über ein Trail zum Rather Damm und wieder zurück in den Brücker Wildpark. Kleine Runde um den Ententeich und dann Richtung Treffpunkt. Kurz nach 22:10 kamen wir dann wieder am Treffpunkt an. 

Hier nun die Daten:

Tourlänge: 39,26 km (+16,9 km für meine An- und Abreise)
Gesamtzeit: 03:09:35 (hh:mm:ss)
Nettozeit: 02:36:39 (+00:45:23 für meine An- und Abreise)
Standzeit: 00:32:56
Bruttoschnitt: 12,43 km/h
Nettoschnitt: 15,04 km/h
V-Max (meine): 35,7 km/h
hm: 276,8 m
TP: 54,0 m ü. NN
HP: 206,5 m ü NN
Wetter- und Bodenverhältnisse: Temp: 4° C, gefühlte -5 °C, trocken (von oben), zeitweise klare Vollmondnacht, sehr gute Sicht, von unten Schlamm ohne Ende

Karte mit 2D-Ansicht







Karte mit 3 D-Ansicht, Blick auf den Lüderich in östliche Richtung






Profil






VG Martin


----------



## Montana (17. November 2005)

Danke an *Martin* für die super Auswertung   
So sind wir das hier gewohnt   Wer uns wohl auf diese Idee gebracht hat ? 

@* Eifelwolf*
Helmut , ich nehme den Dreck auch gerne bei einem baldigem Gegenbesuch wieder mit . Kannste ja mal in eine Tüte packen.   Grüsse ans MTM 

@ *bikekiller*

Ja der interessante Termin   am Samstag von Frank (Cheetah) steht auch bei mir in der Planung . Mir fehlt aber noch das GO


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an *Martin* für die super Auswertung
> So sind wir das hier gewohnt  *Wer uns wohl auf diese Idee gebracht hat* ?


 
Keine Ahnung.   

Gerade unser Teamergebnis eingesehen.  

Derzeit Guido @Montana in der TOP50 .
Bei mir wenigstens die TOP100. 
Herr Jörg @Schnegge bitte an die Winterpokal-Kasse zum "Punkte eintragen". 
Alex @hama687 ist ein echter Pechvogel. Wollen mir mal hoffen, dass das Debakel mit seinen Bike bald ein Ende findet. 
Ingo @Hilljumper hat mich heute nach meinen Tourabsichten fürs WE befragt. Er hört sich schon viel besser und ist voller Tatendrang. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @* Eifelwolf*
> Helmut , ich nehme den Dreck auch gerne bei einem baldigem Gegenbesuch wieder mit . Kannste ja mal in eine Tüte packen.  Grüsse ans MTM


 
Klarer Fall von Materialspionage. 
Die wollen jetzt im Labor auch so einem schönen schlammigen Untergrund herstellen. Wegen der Vollmond- und Flughafentour sind die bestimmt nicht gekommen. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ *bikekiller*
> 
> Ja der interessante Termin am Samstag von Frank (Cheetah) steht auch bei mir in der Planung . Mir fehlt aber noch das GO


 
Schade, kann ich nicht. 
Habe am Samstag Mandantentermin. 

VG Martin


----------



## windsurfer1987 (17. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem es letzten Samstag (auf der 4-Stunden Tour ab Köln-Brück) so viel Spaß gemacht hatte, kribbelt es mich wieder.....;-)))

Steht irgendwas am kommenden Samstag (19.11.) an? 
Habe super Lust wieder mit ein paar netten Leuten auf Tour zu gehen.

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht.

Gruß,
Oliver.


----------



## hubedidup (17. November 2005)

Also einerseits gibts ja die Tour von Hennef aus über den Ho-Chi-Mingh-Pfad(würd ich gerne mal kennenlernen), allerdings müsste ich dann um 8.30 aufstehen*würg*(ich verstehe nicht warum man immer um 10Uhr starten muss, denn 11Uhr würde auch locker reichen für ne 4Stunden-Tour und man kann zu ner wochenendtauglichen Zeit aufstehn).
Ich würde mich aber bereit erklären ne Funtour durch die Forsbach Gegend zu leiten(unter Umständen auch mal Trails ausprobieren, die ich bei der letzten Tour am Rand gesehen habe). Das wäre dann eher "gemächliches den Hügel hochstrampeln" und dann Abfahrten über etwas schmalere schnelle Trails(also eher leicht bis mittel und wenig matschig, so dass man mehr Fahrt machen kann). Und dann direkt wieder in normalem Tempo den nächsten Hügel hoch um möglichst viele schöne Trails zu befahren. Wäre dann eher Höhenmeter fahren, als Strecke machen.
Besteht da überhaupt Interesse?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> REDKING
> 
> Lipoly



Würden dann die Fläätdropper bitte mal die WP-Punkte nachtragen.

Ich kann uns da nicht auf Platz 6 sehen


----------



## Montana (17. November 2005)

Also ich habe jetzt das GO für Samstag.   
Nachdem Frank @ Cheetah so oft bei uns im KF war   ist es eine grosse Freude für mich mal eine seiner Touren zu besuchen . 

VG Guido 




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ *bikekiller*
> 
> Ja der interessante Termin   am Samstag von Frank (Cheetah) steht auch bei mir in der Planung . Mir fehlt aber noch das GO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. November 2005)

Hi Ralf, also ich bin am Samstag auch in Hennef bei der Cheetah Tour. In "meinem"   Alter ist das frühe Aufstehen auch kein Problem   Ich liege eh die halbe nacht wach und träume von Fahrrädern   

Scherz beiseite : Die Termine sind immer so früh damit die Gegend noch halbwegs leer ist und man noch den halben anderen tag andersweitig nutzen kann. Man musst sich dann halt leider aus dem Bett quälen   

Schade wegen Deinem Explorer-Tour Vorschlag. Ich sagte Dir ja bereits , dass ich grosses Interesse daran habe. Ich würde aber gerne solange warten bis Alex wieder ein "vernünftiges" bike hat. Südöstlich vom Tütberg und nördlich von Lehmbach ist _sein Revier  _  das wird bei uns streng getrennt   

Grüsse und bis demnächst sicherlich

Guido (Montana)




			
				hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> Also einerseits gibts ja die Tour von Hennef aus über den Ho-Chi-Mingh-Pfad(würd ich gerne mal kennenlernen), allerdings müsste ich dann um 8.30 aufstehen*würg*(ich verstehe nicht warum man immer um 10Uhr starten muss, denn 11Uhr würde auch locker reichen für ne 4Stunden-Tour und man kann zu ner wochenendtauglichen Zeit aufstehn).
> Ich würde mich aber bereit erklären ne Funtour durch die Forsbach Gegend zu leiten(unter Umständen auch mal Trails ausprobieren, die ich bei der letzten Tour am Rand gesehen habe). Das wäre dann eher "gemächliches den Hügel hochstrampeln" und dann Abfahrten über etwas schmalere schnelle Trails(also eher leicht bis mittel und wenig matschig, so dass man mehr Fahrt machen kann). Und dann direkt wieder in normalem Tempo den nächsten Hügel hoch um möglichst viele schöne Trails zu befahren. Wäre dann eher Höhenmeter fahren, als Strecke machen.
> Besteht da überhaupt Interesse?
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..Profil..
> VG Martin


Habe ich letzte Nacht was verpasst??


----------



## juchhu (17. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich letzte Nacht was verpasst??


 
Sieht schon spektakulär aus.  
Leider kein 30° Spot und außerdem fehlen bei den Höhenangaben überall eine 10-er Potenz. 

39 Km und 2.767 hm wären schon ein Knaller gewesen.  Man, was wäre das eine geile Abfahrt vom Tütberg in die Wahner Heide geworden. 13 km Downhill und über 1.100 hm zum Vernichten. 

Na, da müssen wir wohl noch ein paar viele Jahre(millionen) warten, damit die Eifeler Plattentektonik noch ein bisschen mehr von unten das Bergisch hochdrückt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich letzte Nacht was verpasst??


  Tja Mikkael, da soll noch einer sagen, der Königsforst sei anspruchsloses Bikegebiet! Satte 100hm auf 4km - aber Hallo!   

Ride On!
Stefan
 P.S.: Beneide euch trotzdem für euren gestrigen Neidreid. Die Sicht war bestimmt geil. Und ich habe leider indoor "arbeiten" müssen = Spinningstunden geben.


----------



## Montana (17. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Mikkael, da soll noch einer sagen, der Königsforst sei anspruchsloses Bikegebiet! Satte 100hm auf 4km - aber Hallo!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan
> P.S.: Beneide euch trotzdem für euren gestrigen Neidreid. Die Sicht war bestimmt geil. Und ich habe leider indoor "arbeiten" müssen = Spinningstunden geben.



Genau ,Stefan , den Tütberg immer hoch und hinten wieder runter fahren kann ganz nett die Muskulatur fordern. Die ganz Versessenen können ja alternativ den Reitweg   zum Tütberg hoch fahren .    

Grüsse ans Team

Guido


----------



## Lipoly (17. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau ,Stefan , den Tütberg immer hoch und hinten wieder runter fahren kann ganz nett die Muskulatur fordern.




RISCHTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESCH
Kam mir gestern konstant so vor als wenns immer den Tütberg hoch ging  


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> RISCHTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESCH
> Kam mir gestern konstant so vor als wenns immer den Tütberg hoch ging
> 
> 
> lars



Ob das nicht auch ein wenig am Gewicht Deines tollen Treppenhochundrunterfahr- und Sprunggeeignet Fahrrad liegt   

Man weiss es nicht   vermutet es aber


----------



## hama687 (17. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> An den Start waren gegangen:
> 
> Montana als Co-Guide
> Schnegge
> ...




hmmm ja k und ICH ?????


----------



## Montana (17. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ja k und ICH ?????



Du wirst als freebiker_yam geführt.   

Nee , Quatsch das ist der Kumpel vom Felix , der Bernhard. 
Der ist aber leider nicht gekommen und Du Alex hattest Dich ja 

abgemeldet 

viel zu früh jedenfalls.

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (18. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ja k und ICH ?????


 
Sorry, war keine Absicht. 

Ich habe nur schnell die Liste aus dem LMB-Termin herauskopiert und die Personen gelöscht, von denen ich mir definitiv sicher war, dass sie nicht gekommen waren. 

Jaja, diese ordentliche Anmeldeprozedur mit Haftungsfreistellungserklärung bei den Fahrtechnikkursen hatte schon ihr Gutes. 

Spätestens durch Posting der Bider beweist Du Deine Teilnahme. 

VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (18. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, war keine Absicht.
> 
> Ich habe nur schnell die Liste aus dem LMB-Termin herauskopiert und die Personen gelöscht, von denen ich mir definitiv sicher war, dass sie nicht gekommen waren.
> 
> ...



Hatten sich nicht auch 2 Schwestern Namens Susi angemeldet für die Tour?  

Ich wäre auch gerne mitgekommen, leider drücke ich aber zur Zeit Mittwochs abends die Schulbank, um mein Englisch ein wenig auf zu polieren. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt, was ich hier so lese war es ja recht nett.

Udo


----------



## bikekiller (18. November 2005)

Hallösche ! 

Wer hat Lust mit mir meine neue Luuuuuupiiiiine zu testen ? Andere Lichtquellen sind ja dann nicht mehr nötig...  Scherz beiseite - ich mag viel lieber mit ein paar verrückten Bikern biken, nachts im Wald wo die Büchse knallt. Also bitte sehr, wer kommt mit zum WP Punkte Extra nightride ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1710

@montana: ich zähle auf Dich - alleine schon wegen Deiner coolen Schleichwege.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## ralf (18. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallösche !
> 
> Wer hat Lust mit mir meine neue Luuuuuupiiiiine zu testen ? Andere Lichtquellen sind ja dann nicht mehr nötig...  Scherz beiseite - ich mag viel lieber mit ein paar verrückten Bikern biken, nachts im Wald wo die Büchse knallt. Also bitte sehr, wer kommt mit zum WP Punkte Extra nightride ?
> 
> ...



Moin Gertrud,

... hört sich kuschelig nett an.    

Ich denke, ich werde dabei sein - abhängig vom Wetter.    
Um jedoch nicht als total unzuverlässig dazustehen, lasse ich mir mit dem Eintrag noch Zeit.    
Natürlich werde ich dann ohne Licht erscheinen.    Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Lupine.   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (18. November 2005)

Zunächst mal herzlichen  Glückwunsch zum neuen Licht. Jetzt kanns ja richtig gut losgehen   

Zu Montag : Könnte etwas eng werden   Samstag müssen wir zunächst ja mal den HCM überleb... ähhh in aller Ruhe befahren    dann sehen wir weiter ... 

Also ich stelle mich mal eher auf den traditionellen Mittwoch Termin  ein . Das erscheint mir im Moment etwas realistischer. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido 




			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hallösche !
> 
> Wer hat Lust mit mir meine neue Luuuuuupiiiiine zu testen ? Andere Lichtquellen sind ja dann nicht mehr nötig...  Scherz beiseite - ich mag viel lieber mit ein paar verrückten Bikern biken, nachts im Wald wo die Büchse knallt. Also bitte sehr, wer kommt mit zum WP Punkte Extra nightride ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (18. November 2005)

Hallo Gertrud,

super, neues Licht im Wald .

Hab mich gleich angemeldet, damit Ralf nicht allein das Team Trödelkönig vertreten muß .

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Montana (18. November 2005)

Ist das schön ruhig und deutlicher besser lesbar geworden hier im Thread und auch im restlichen Forum , seitdem ich diese nützliche Funktion gefunden habe.   

Mal sehen , wen kann ich denn noch gut erkennen 

Bei den Nachbarn : Klaus , Lars ,  Balu  .... die Eifeler und den Rest sowieso   

1A - tolle Sache   und das bleibt auch so   

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwert (18. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen #Nett in die Runde winkend#,

ich verfolge diesen Tread schon eine Weile und würde zwar ganz gerne mal mitfahren aber leider läßt mein enggesteckter beruflicher Zeitrahmen keine allzugroßen Freiräume zu. Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal wissen, an welchen Tagen (Uhrzeit) ihr euch Grundsätzlich immer trefft?

Ich wohne in Hoffungsthal direkt am Fuße des Lüderichs und fahre seit ca. 9 Jahren im östlichen Königsforst herum. Daher kenne so ziemlich jeden Trampelpfad hier   

Falls es mit dem Treffen nicht klappen sollte kann ich euch eventuell einige nette, noch unbekannte Trails zukommen lassen oder den Weg dorthin beschreiben. Ich hab aber leider (noch) keine GPS  

Ansonsten wünsche ich jedem Beteiligten noch weiterhin viel Spaß !


@juchu
...Kann es sein das wir uns eventuell, ...unbekannterweise... am Franziska-Schacht auf dem Lüderich letzten Sonntag (ca. 18:00Uhr) begegnet sind?
Ich vermute es fast, da ich hier im Forum einige Fotos von deinem Hund der Marke "Gozillas-Wiedergeburt" gesehen habe.
Solch ein Ungetüm ist mir an o.g. Stelle mit einem halben Baum im Maul entgegen gehoppelt.
(Hab nett gegrüßt ...und gedacht ...nix wie weg hier   )


----------



## hama687 (18. November 2005)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen #Nett in die Runde winkend#,
> 
> ich verfolge diesen Tread schon eine Weile und würde zwar ganz gerne mal mitfahren aber leider läßt mein enggesteckter beruflicher Zeitrahmen keine allzugroßen Freiräume zu. Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal wissen, an welchen Tagen (Uhrzeit) ihr euch Grundsätzlich immer trefft?
> 
> ...




her mit den trails bin mal gespannt ob es ein paar neue gibt  ps mittwochs um 18-19 uhgrso ca wird immer hier ausgeschrieben genaue uhrzeit


----------



## ralf (18. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gertrud,
> 
> super, neues Licht im Wald .
> 
> ...



... super Achim!     

Wir lassen uns von Gertrud     die Trails freibrennen ...     

Übrigens war ich heute am späten Nachmittag lange im KF. 
Wenn die Temperatur noch 2° C runtergeht, friert der Boden. Wäre toll - oder?    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mikkael (18. November 2005)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> ..schon eine Weile und würde zwar ganz gerne mal mitfahren


Warum hast du Atatürk als Userbild?


----------



## ralf (18. November 2005)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen #Nett in die Runde winkend#,
> 
> ich verfolge diesen Tread schon eine Weile und würde zwar ganz gerne mal mitfahren aber leider läßt mein enggesteckter beruflicher Zeitrahmen keine allzugroßen Freiräume zu. Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal wissen, an welchen Tagen (Uhrzeit) ihr euch Grundsätzlich immer trefft?
> 
> ...



Moin qwert,

unser unbestrittener Königsforstchef ist der von uns allen höchst geschätzte Guido, alias Montana.    
Ich denke, ich verrate aber kein Geheimnis wenn ich einfach mal behaupte, daß er sich über eine Teilnahme freuen würde.    
Sicher auch all die anderen mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Teilnehmer.   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Susi_Sorglos (18. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das schön ruhig und deutlicher besser lesbar geworden hier im Thread und auch im restlichen Forum , seitdem ich diese nützliche Funktion gefunden habe.
> 
> Mal sehen , wen kann ich denn noch gut erkennen
> 
> ...



schade nur dass ihr loser eure neugierde nicht im griff habt   

martin nicht und du nicht und hama sucht wohl noch


----------



## hama687 (18. November 2005)

Susi_Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> schade nur dass ihr loser eure neugierde nicht im griff habt
> 
> martin nicht und du nicht und hama sucht wohl noch



cu accout  sagen wir alle mal tschüs zu dem nächsten susi account den beleidigen andera user wird hier nicht toleriert    @ viel spass


----------



## Montana (18. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> cu accout  sagen wir alle mal tschüs zu dem nächsten susi account den beleidigen andera user wird hier nicht toleriert    @ viel spass




Genau  Tschüss 

Ich glaub aber der schläft schon   

Montana


----------



## qwert (19. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> her mit den trails bin mal gespannt ob es ein paar neue gibt  ps mittwochs um 18-19 uhgrso ca wird immer hier ausgeschrieben genaue uhrzeit


Sobald ich es auf eine Karte gemalt habe (...ohne GPS ist das halt ewas schwierig, da einige Schlüsselstellen nicht auf der auf Karten erfasst sind), poste ich es hier rein ! 

An den Wochenenden wärs mir lieber. Schade!  






			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast du Atatürk als Userbild?


In den 4 Jahren Forumsmitgliedschaft bis du der *Erste*  , der die Person überhaupt erkannt hat!!!
...
... 
Entweder du bist einer der wenigen die in Geschichte mal nicht gepennt haben,
oder du verbringst zuviel Zeit in Döner-Buden ?   



Zur Frage: 
Es entspricht meiner Staatsbürgerschaft.
Vor allem entspricht der Avatar meiner Lebenseinstellung.
(Falls es dich interessiert: Google - "Laizismus")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (19. November 2005)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> An den Wochenenden wärs mir lieber. Schade!


Und passt das?

LMB Tour von der  Sieglinde zum Ho-Chi-Minh Pfad





An die Teilnehmer heute früh: Es wird kalt werden, extra Pulli in den Rucksack. Genug Essen und Trinken mitnehmen, im kalten soll auch viel trinken, hat meine Mammi gesagt.


----------



## hubedidup (19. November 2005)

So war heute am Tütberg und am Lüderich unterwegs. Habe für mich 3 neue Trails entdeckt in 5 1/2 Stunden Bergfahrt(nur auf und ab). Nette Trails mit teils 30-40cm breiten Fahrrinnen(Wegbreite insgesamt 1-1.5m) und teilweise sehr dichtem Wald(schöner Tunneleffekt).
@qwert: schade, dass du dich nicht auf meine PM gemeldet hast!  
Vielleicht fahr ich ja nächstes Wochenende wieder!
*Bitte schreibt mal wer von euch Interesse an einer Funtour um den Lüderich(Tütberg, etc.) hat!!!* Wäre dann gemütliches bis normales Bergaufkrackseln und dann die Höhenmeter wieder auf netten Trails mit mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad vernichten.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Redking (19. November 2005)

hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> S
> *Bitte schreibt mal wer von euch Interesse an einer Funtour um den Lüderich(Tütberg, etc.) hat!!!* Wäre dann gemütliches bis normales Bergaufkrackseln und dann die Höhenmeter wieder auf netten Trails mit mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad vernichten.
> Gruß Ralf



Hallo Ralf,
ich wäre dabei und freue mich auf nette Downhills!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hubedidup (19. November 2005)

Warst du schonmal am Tütberg oder Lüderich? Sind ja immerhin "nur" maximal 150 Höhenmeter die man am Stück vernichten kann. Ab und zu ist auch ein kleiner Jump drin. Nur Drops habe ich leider noch keine am Lüderich entdeckt!(vielleicht kann da ein Local noch was zu beitragen!). Achja ich werde dann einen Termin wahrscheinlich so gegen Mittwoch reinsetzen, wenn wetteronline die ersten Vorhersagen fürs Wochenende macht(immerhin sollte es nicht zu nass sein, sonst muss man mangels Bodenhaftung kriechen und das wollen wir ja nicht  ).
Gruß Ralf
P.S. Wäre schön wenn noch mehr Leute mitkommen, denn mehr Augen entdecken eher neue Trails(oder kennen schon welche).


----------



## hubedidup (21. November 2005)

So, ich habe jetzt mal ne Funtour für Samstag bei LMB eingetragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1730 . Ich hoffe es melden sich ein paar LEute, die Abfahrten so sehr mögen wie ich!!!  
Gruß Ralf


----------



## bikekiller (21. November 2005)

Guten Abend zusammen !
Unser WP nightride war wieder einmal spitze. 6 harmonisierende Biker mit erstmaliger Flutlichtbeleuchtung und ohne Pause kreuz und quer durch den Königsforst. Zickezacke über Forsbach auf den Tütberg, runter zu den Röhren, rauf über den Wurzeltrail, rauf auf den Tütberg, rasante Abfahrt, rauf nach Forsbach, runter zur Mühle, Schnegge Trail, Juchu Trail, Bikekiller Trail, am Wildgehege retour zum Parkplatz. Netto 2:15 h Fahrzeit. Respekt für das gute Tempo im mittleren Bereich.   

Danke an die Teilnehmer:
@ Ommer 
@ Mattes245 
@ Stefan_SIT 
@ REDKING ralf 
@ Sunset 
@ bikekiller

Bis nächsten Montag. Wenn das Wetter stimmt.   

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (21. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ... ohne Pause ..... gute Tempo......


Was geht denn bei euch ab, fahrt langsamer, das gibt mehr WP Punkte!





			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> @ REDKING ralf


----------



## ralf (21. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend zusammen !
> Unser WP nightride war wieder einmal spitze. 6 harmonisierende Biker mit erstmaliger Flutlichtbeleuchtung und ohne Pause kreuz und quer durch den Königsforst. Zickezacke über Forsbach auf den Tütberg, runter zu den Röhren, rauf über den Wurzeltrail, rauf auf den Tütberg, rasante Abfahrt, rauf nach Forsbach, runter zur Mühle, Schnegge Trail, Juchu Trail, Bikekiller Trail, am Wildgehege retour zum Parkplatz. Netto 2:15 h Fahrzeit. Respekt für das gute Tempo im mittleren Bereich.
> 
> Danke an die Teilnehmer:
> ...




Moin zusammen,
... jau, das war 'ne flotte Tour. Keine Zeit zum frieren.   

Bikekiller hat uns souverän durch den Forst geguidet.    

Musste dann zu Hause doch noch das Rad putzen. Hätte ich eigentlich vorher schon am Gewicht merken müssen.    

Gertrud: Deine Edison hat mich nur staunen lassen.     
Hinter Dir herzufahren ist o.K.   
Wehe aber, Du rollst die Gruppe von hinten auf ... ... Dann wirds schattig.   

Gruß Ralf

PS: Warum hat Du mich in der Auflistung vergessen?   
... oder wer war Sunset? Egal, es war schön rund.


----------



## Redking (22. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend zusammen !
> Unser WP nightride war wieder einmal spitze. 6 harmonisierende Biker mit erstmaliger Flutlichtbeleuchtung und ohne Pause kreuz und quer durch den Königsforst. Zickezacke über Forsbach auf den Tütberg, runter zu den Röhren, rauf über den Wurzeltrail, rauf auf den Tütberg, rasante Abfahrt, rauf nach Forsbach, runter zur Mühle, Schnegge Trail, Juchu Trail, Bikekiller Trail, am Wildgehege retour zum Parkplatz. Netto 2:15 h Fahrzeit. Respekt für das gute Tempo im mittleren Bereich.
> 
> Danke an die Teilnehmer:
> ...



Danke für die Tour! 
Ich brauche eindeutig für Touren mit Bikekiller mehr Licht!  
Oder ich muss meins nie mehr mitnehmen!  

Achso mit gefahren sindda sich wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen hat)  
@Bikekiller- Gertrud
@Stefan_SIT- Stefan
@Ommer- Achim
@Mattes245- ??? 
@ralf- Ralf
@REDKING- Klaus

Achso heute gibt es Bodenfrost!

Bin auf dem Heimweg doch noch ein paar Trails hier in der Heide gefahren!
Ich hatte auch zwei Begleiter! Einer der leuchtete und der andere versuchte das Leuchten zu vereiteln!   

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Ommer (22. November 2005)

Danke an alle fürs Mitnehmen - und Warten!
Mitunter habe ich gewisse Koordinationsprobleme, besonders wenns naß, schlammig, holprig usw. ist, ich sollte besser nur Asphaltwege fahren.
Das wäre aber langweilig.


Gertrud, mit deinem neuen Flutlicht sehen unsere Leuchten ziemlich schwach aus.

Schöne Tour 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. November 2005)

Guten Morgen und auch von mir danke für meinen "Premieren-"Nightride.   
Ich brauch' besseres Licht!  
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bikekiller (22. November 2005)

Danke die Herren,

der nächste nightride ist morgen abend. Montana´s Mittwochsritt durch den Königsforst. Natürlich bin ich dabei und meine Lupine auch. Auch wenn ich immer vorne weg fahren muss...    bis morgen also.

bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Danke die Herren,
> 
> der nächste nightride ist morgen abend. Montana´s Mittwochsritt durch den Königsforst. Natürlich bin ich dabei und meine Lupine auch. Auch wenn ich immer vorne weg fahren muss...  bis morgen also.
> 
> bikekiller


 
 Kann leider morgen nicht mit, habe einen RA-Termin.

Hätte gerne mal den Unterschied zwischen meinem modifizierten Sigmabeleuchtungsset und Deiner Lupine gesehen. 

Naja, ein anderes Mal. 

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (22. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte gerne mal den Unterschied zwischen meinem modifizierten Sigmabeleuchtungsset und Deiner Lupine gesehen.



... ich denke, Du würdest Deinen Christbaum nicht mehr wahrnehmen.   
(Reine Vermutung.)  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich denke, Du würdest Deinen Christbaum nicht mehr wahrnehmen.
> (Reine Vermutung.)
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Vorsicht, Vorsicht  

Guckst Du hier auf Posting Nr. 2 und 3.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194946

Da ist noch mächtig Entwicklungspotential.  

VG Martin


----------



## hubedidup (22. November 2005)

So langsam solltet ihr euch nicht mehr in die Nähe des Flughafens begeben. Besonders Gertrud nicht. Nachher kracht vor euch ne Passagiermaschine runter, weil der Pilot denkt ihr wärt die Landebahnebeleuchtung!  
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2005)

++++++++Stop+++++++++++Stop+++++++++++++Stop++++++++

Eilmeldung

Unbekannnte haben in der vergangenen Nacht die Landebahnbeleuchtung des Köln-Bonner Flughafens so täuschend echt nachgeahmt, daß eine mit wertvoller Fracht beladene Maschine des Logistikunternehmens UPS fehlgeleitet wurde und 2km neben der eigentlichen Landebahn zu Boden kam.
+++++++STOP++++++++
Die Unbekannten, man geht von etwa einem Dutzend Täter aus, haben dann in professioneller Weise gezielt in der aus Fernost kommenden Maschine die wertvollsten Frachtstücke entwendet.
+++++++STOP+++++++++
Es soll sich nach unbestätigten Angaben um Fahrradbeleuchtungen neuester Bauart und Zubehör gehandelt haben.++++++STOP+++++++++


----------



## on any sunday (22. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ++++++++Stop+++++++++++Stop+++++++++++++Stop++++++++
> 
> Eilmeldung
> 
> ...



Langeweile im Job Fahrtechnik DAU? Mail an mikkael ist raus, muss jetzt Schluß machen, meine Sekretärin braucht mich.


----------



## Mattes245 (22. November 2005)

Hallo Zusammen, 
von mir auch einen Herzlichen Dank   für die schöne Tour Gestern Abend! Bin nächsten Montag wieder dabei. (Wenn das Wetter mitspielt)  

schönen Gruß

[email protected] Mathias


----------



## hama687 (22. November 2005)

Montana du hast nen vollen Post eingang


----------



## Montana (22. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Montana du hast nen vollen Post eingang



Geht wieder   

Woher wusstest Du das ich zu Hause war ?    

Ich wollte mich doch ganz ruhig   verhalten und die Abfahrtzeiten der morgigen Toure*n * organisieren.   
Ich werde mit der 19:00 Uhr Gruppe starten .    




Montana 
_
der heute wieder etwas lief und nicht Fahrrad fuhr _


----------



## Montana (23. November 2005)

@ all 

Heute gibt es den *Winter - Härte- Test*. Wir werden Temperaturen von bis -10 °C erwarten dürfen  Daher möglichst dick vermummen    Mein Plan ist eine super ruhige Runde durch das vereiste    KF und WH Gelände. Endlich mal kein Matsch den der Albert in die Lüfte wirbeln muss   

Im Moment gibt es 2 Anmeldungen   
Interesse haben z.Zt. Ralf und Jörg. bikekiller wohl nicht. 

Bis heute abend 19:00 Uhr

Guido


----------



## hubedidup (23. November 2005)

Hab den Termin "Forsbach" auf Sonntag verlegt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1730. ICh hoffe das passt nicht nur bei mir besser sondern auch bei potentiellen Interessenten!  
Gruß Ralf


----------



## ralf (23. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Heute gibt es den *Winter - Härte- Test*. Wir werden Temperaturen von bis -10 °C erwarten dürfen  Daher möglichst dick vermummen    Mein Plan ist eine super ruhige Runde durch das vereiste    KF und WH Gelände. Endlich mal kein Matsch den der Albert in die Lüfte wirbeln muss
> 
> ...



... jauuuu, das wird super!!!    
Es gibt fast kein schöneres Fahren als bei Frost.
Nun ja, Spikes werden wir aber wohl doch noch nicht brauchen - oder!    

Bis heute abend,
Gruß Ralf

PS: Wieso ist Bikekiller ausgestiegen? War Montag doch nicht wirklich anstrengend ... ... erkältet?  
Na gut, dann beleuchten wir eben selber.


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Moment gibt es 2 Anmeldungen...



Hallo Königsforster,

bevor Ihr Euch heute Abend einsam fühlt   : Kommt in den Kottenforst, dort fährt das MTM-Kernteam, solide verstärkt mit einem Teil des TT-Kernteams, ein geselliges Frostründchen - allerdings schon um 18.00 Uhr (LMB-Termin) . Das KFL-Kernteam wäre doch ein schöne, herzlich willkommene Ergänzung......  .

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß beim Eisbrechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (23. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... jauuuu, das wird super!!!
> Es gibt fast kein schöneres Fahren als bei Frost.
> Nun ja, Spikes werden wir aber wohl doch noch nicht brauchen - oder!
> 
> ...



bikekiller hat sich abgemeldet, weil sie nicht weiß ob arbeit lange dauert - wegen termin 16:00 bei unserem gf...   you know ? besser ich trag mich aus und komm dann doch als umgekehrt. 

also das bedeutet: vielleicht bis heute abend !

gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (23. November 2005)

Grüss Dich Helmut ,

ganz ehrlich   , auf diese Idee bin auch schon gekommen und habe das schon mit Martin diskutiert . Kottenforst wäre auch sehr angenehm gewesen. Würden wir REDKING (Grüsse  ) heissen wären wir auch mit dem bike angereist.  

Wäre , hätte , würde ....   

Fakt ist : Das wird zeitlich leider zu knapp   aber sehr gerne wieder  ein anderes Mal (auch im Winter ).

Grüsse an das MTM und TT - Team . Keep warm   

Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Königsforster,
> 
> bevor Ihr Euch heute Abend einsam fühlt   : Kommt in den Kottenforst, dort fährt das MTM-Kernteam, solide verstärkt mit einem Teil des TT-Kernteams, ein geselliges Frostründchen - allerdings schon um 18.00 Uhr (LMB-Termin) . Das KFL-Kernteam wäre doch ein schöne, herzlich willkommene Ergänzung......  .
> 
> Ansonsten: Viel Spaß beim Eisbrechen!


----------



## bestson (23. November 2005)

hallo leutz!
kann jetzt nach auskurierter sehnenentz.wieder biken.habe meine olle cateye mit frischen batterien bestückt,kann also losgehen!
bis heute abend!


----------



## hama687 (23. November 2005)

so leute werde heute leider absagen aber wochenende fahr ich erst mal 

für martin

thx fürs angebot mim schruaben aber werd erst mal schauen was ich selber schaffe usw usw


----------



## Redking (23. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss Dich Helmut ,
> 
> ganz ehrlich   , auf diese Idee bin auch schon gekommen und habe das schon mit Martin diskutiert . Kottenforst wäre auch sehr angenehm gewesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,
habe heute Ruhetag, sonst wäre ich mit dem Rad zu dir gekommen!
Viel Spaß habt ihr heute bestimmt!  
Auf das keine Schaltungen einfrieren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> so leute werde heute leider absagen aber wochenende fahr ich erst mal
> 
> für martin
> 
> *thx fürs angebot mim schruaben aber werd erst mal schauen was ich selber schaffe usw usw*


 
Kein Thema!  

Dann mach ich lecker Frühstück am Samstag für meine Frau und leg mir noch einen Mandanten auf Termin, der mich unbedingt am Samstag heimsuchen will.  

Wenn Ihr eine geführte Runde in Richtung Lüderich fahren wollt, dann ab Spätmittag/Nachmittag mit Treffpunkt TP BGL.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. November 2005)

Ja , super gerne doch   . Ingo bitte auch   
Uhrzeit ? Vorschlag : 15:00 Uhr (alles Andere ist auch möglich)

VG Guido

PS. Ich werde keine kniffligen downhills mehr fahren in der nächsten Zeit. Nach Aussagen meiner Berater   brauche ich keine neue HR Bremse sonderm eine neue HR Felge   Die ist wohl hin    




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Thema!
> 
> Dann mach ich lecker Frühstück am Samstag für meine Frau und leg mir noch einen Mandanten auf Termin, der mich unbedingt am Samstag heimsuchen will.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (24. November 2005)

Sehr angenehm war die heutige Abendtour im Königsforst. Ich bin froh, daß ich mitfahren konnte.  

Dank an Guido für die Einladung, Dank an alle Teilnehmer für die nette Gesellschaft, Dank an Schnegge fürs Werkzeug, Dank an Bikekiller für das alles überstrahlende Licht, Dank an ralf fürs WP-Punkte sammeln, Dank an Bestson fürs Bike-Einladen.....

Ich freu mich aufs nächstemal 


Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## Montana (24. November 2005)

So wir sind zurück   

*KFL nightride 23.11.2005  -10 °C Tour*

Teilnehmer(in) : 

Achim @ Ommer
Andre @ bestson
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Jörg @ Schnegge
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Ralf @ ralf

Guido @ Montana

War wieder recht viel los am Treffpunkt Parkplatz in K-Brück zur traditionellen KFL nightride. Über gewohnte schnelle Wege sind wir zum langen Westrail der erstaunlich gut fahrbar war. Der Boden war leicht angefroren . Zum Tütberg hoch und einen netten Osttrail runter zu den Rohren über den Wurzeltrail wieder hoch und ab zur Forsbacher Mühle. Danke an Jörg für neue nette Wege dort. Dann ab in den KF. Volles Rohr über den  juchhu nighttrail. Wenn das weiter friert kriegt der wieder richtig gut flow  Dann über ne schöne   aufgewühlte Wiese den trail am Bach entlang (las ich da mal bikekiller trail ?) zum Wildgehege und zum Parkplatz zurück. 

Besonderheiten : 1A Licht von Gertrud   , zwar nahezu unbezahlbar aber eine biker(in) Sünde wert. sonst alles wie immer. Super nette Leute - bis auf Ralf    der mich auf meine kaputte Felge hinwies     - Langsames Tempo und saukalt  

Geko muss noch ausgequetscht werden. 

VG Guido


----------



## Hilljumper (24. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , super gerne doch   . Ingo bitte auch
> Uhrzeit ? Vorschlag : 15:00 Uhr (alles Andere ist auch möglich)
> 
> VG Guido
> ...



Gerne, aber ich muss um ca. 16.00 Uhr in Rösrath zur Geburtstagsfeier sein. Startpunkt 13.00 wäre also optimal, meintewegen auch  bis 14.00, dann mache ich mich eben früher wieder davon. KFL-Team-Tour?


----------



## freebiker_yam (24. November 2005)

Moin,moin
war wieder super gestern abend beim trad. KFL Nightride.
Tip für eingefrorene Schaltzüge : BALLISTOL 
Jetzt mal raussuchen ob man die Flutlichtanlage von Gertrud
nicht im www günstiger bekommt.
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## bikekiller (24. November 2005)

Moin zusammen,
ja das war eine feine aber s..kalte Tour. Montana scheuchte uns über fast alle Berge im KF    so dass uns schnell warm wurde. Leider waren zu Beginn der Tour meine Fischstäbchen noch nicht weit genung geschwommen. Aber gegen Mitte der Tour ging es dann mit Volldampf. Es war wie immer eine nette Runde - allerdings muss ich ja eins bemerken: Männer im Wald - das ist noch schlimmer als Frauen beim Kaffeeklatsch... bei geschätzten -5 ° C stehen die immer im Kreis und quatschen 10 Minuten über brisante Themen... brrrrhhhh... da mußte ich um nicht zu erfrieren immer meine Kreise um die Gruppe ziehen. 

Hat Spaß gemacht und vielleicht sehen wir uns am WOE - spätestens aber am nächten Mittwoch !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (24. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

mal ein großes Lob an den Teamchef und die Teammitglieder !  

Stand heute morgen in der TOP25 der Teamwertung.  

Ich habe mir erlaubt, eine kleine Hochrechnung zu erstellen:

Montana, derzeit 139, zum Ende des WPs 1.144
juchhu, derzeit 133, zum Ende des WPs 1.095
Schnegge, derzeit 64,zum Ende des WPs 527
hama687, derzeit 46, zum Ende des WPs 378
Hilljumper, derzeit 36, zum Ende des WPs 296

Mit dieser Prognose befände sich das Team in der Teamwertung der vergangenen Saison auf Platz 10 , und zwei der Teammitglieder in der TOP25 des Gesamtranking der vergangenen Saison.

Soweit die gute Nachricht. 

Die schlechte Nachricht ist leider die, dass die obige Aussage mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist, wenn man sich die Hochrechnung anhand der Führenden des aktuellen Rankings anschaut.

Während im Gesamtranking eine Hochrechnung ähnliche Ergebnisse produziert wie die des Vorjahres, sieht es bei der Teamwertungsgegenüberstellung schon ein bisschen anders aus.

Gewinner der Vorjahres war das Team der Melibokus-Biker mit 5.282 P. Derzeit führendes Team ist OldMenOutInTheCold mit 798 P. Die Hochrechnung zum Ende des WPs ergibt einen Stand von 6.571 P. Das sind rund 24% mehr.  

Betrachet man die Mittelwerte und Standardabweichungen ...  

OK, OK, war nur Spass. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Wer vorne mitmischen will, muss aufs Bike und am besten gemeinsam in der Team-Gruppe. 2,5 h Nettofahrzeit lassen direkt 50 P aufs Teamkonto fließen.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (24. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> T
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Wer vorne mitmischen will, muss aufs Bike und am besten gemeinsam in der Team-Gruppe. 2,5 h Nettofahrzeit lassen direkt 50 P aufs Teamkonto fließen.
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
am besten die ganze Gruppe 5 Stunden netto biken lassen dann gibt es noch mehr Punkte!  
Wären dann Hochrechnungs getreu *100 *Winter Pokal Punkte!

Ich geh jetzt mal radfahren für die Punket und das Team!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bestson (24. November 2005)

hier auch noch mal mein dankeschön an alle für die schöne tour!
mit eisbeinen ohne aspik war ich zum schluß richtig froh über einen wechsel des schuhwerkes...
special thanks to ommer, der mir beim verladen meines paradoxerweise in der kälte mindestens um 5 cm länger gewordenen bikes geholfen hat   
freu mich schon aufs nächste mal
andre


----------



## juchhu (24. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> am besten die ganze Gruppe 5 Stunden netto biken lassen dann gibt es noch mehr Punkte!
> Wären dann Hochrechnungs getreu *100 *Winter Pokal Punkte!
> 
> ...


 
Oder an einem 24-Stunden-Rennen teilnehmen oder einfach Punkte fürs Büro-Sitzen eintragen oder ...  

Ich glaube, unser Team sieht das durchaus sportiv aber ohne Siegesambition. 

Das sieht bei Eurem Team schon ganz anders aus.  
Aber Eure höhere Standardabweichung macht mir ein wenig Sorge.  
Die liebevollen Einpeitschungen müssen sich jetzt wohl auf andere Teammitglieder als auf Dich fokussieren. 
Ihr macht das schon. Wir drücken Euch die Daumen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. November 2005)

Klar , man muss flexibel sein , Ingo   

Also Leute , wie sieht das aus *Samstag 13:00 Uhr * Parkplatz Technologiepark ?
Martin soll der Termin noch ins LMB ? 

@ Alex Treffen wir uns an der gewohnten Stelle ?
Wie lange brauchen wir wohl  15 Min . oder ?   

VG Guido




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne, aber ich muss um ca. 16.00 Uhr in Rösrath zur Geburtstagsfeier sein. Startpunkt 13.00 wäre also optimal, meintewegen auch  bis 14.00, dann mache ich mich eben früher wieder davon. KFL-Team-Tour?


----------



## ralf (24. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Besonderheiten : 1A Licht von Gertrud   , zwar nahezu unbezahlbar aber eine biker(in) Sünde wert. sonst alles wie immer. Super nette Leute - bis auf Ralf    der mich auf meine kaputte Felge hinwies     - Langsames Tempo und saukalt
> VG Guido





			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es war wie immer eine nette Runde - allerdings muss ich ja eins bemerken: Männer im Wald - das ist noch schlimmer als Frauen beim Kaffeeklatsch... bei geschätzten -5 ° C stehen die immer im Kreis und quatschen 10 Minuten über brisante Themen... brrrrhhhh... da mußte ich um nicht zu erfrieren immer meine Kreise um die Gruppe ziehen. ...
> Gruß
> bikekiller



... he he he ihr Beiden, nun aber mal halblang ...    

1. Das mit der defekten Felge war ja mehr ein Zufallsbefund. Wer hat sie denn demoliert? Naaaaaa .....      

2. Männer, Wald, Kaffeklatsch... Ist mir da was entgangen?   Ich denke die Themen waren wichtig, elementar, ja sogar unaufschiebbar...   
... ehem, worüber sprachen wir denn da nochmal?   


Spaß beiseite: Danke an all die netten MitfahrerInnen. Auch ich habe mich in der Runde wieder einmal sauwohl gefühlt, auch wenn ich gestern die rote Laterne hinterher tragen durfte.   

Bis zum nächsten mal,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (24. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Klar , man muss flexibel sein , Ingo
> 
> Also Leute , wie sieht das aus *Samstag 13:00 Uhr *Parkplatz Technologiepark ?
> *Martin soll der Termin noch ins LMB ? *
> ...


 
Nö  

Ich muss jetzt erstmal klären, ob ich den Mandanten bis 12:30 Uhr rausschmeissen kann. Hatte bei der Terminvergabe noch 15:00 Uhr als Startzeit in Erinnerung.

15 min. vom Brücker Wildpark bis zum TP BGL durch den KF könnte etwas kurz bemessen sein. Die Strecke ist ca. 9 km lang. Von TP BGL bis BW ist das in einer Viertelstunde zu schaffen.  

Nicht, dass Ihr vollkommen erschöpft am TP ankommt! 

13:00 Uhr Startzeit hat aber auch Vorteile, da wir die Runde dann ohne Licht beenden können.

Für Ingo @Hilljumper: Lädt Dich Deine Frau am TP BGL ab? Und Du trennst Dich dann später von uns und düst nach Rösrath zur Geburtstagsfeier? Das wäre m.M. nach ideal, da Du nicht zum Ausgangspunkt zurück muss.

@ all

Außerdem könnten wir ein bisschen länger am Lüderich verweilen und ein paar mehr Singletrailhöhenmeter platt machen.

Wir würden dann über Immekeppel nach Moitzfeld fahren, und DU nach Süden Richtung Rösrath abbiegen. (Vielleicht baust DU dir ja eine Route vom Lüderich zum Schwiegervater. )

VG Martin

PS: Bei Regen und/oder Schnee (ausgenommen vielleicht leichter Schneefall  ) könnt Ihr Euch einen anderen Guide suchen.


----------



## Hilljumper (24. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nö
> 
> 
> Für Ingo @Hilljumper: Lädt Dich Deine Frau am TP BGL ab? Und Du trennst Dich dann später von uns und düst nach Rösrath zur Geburtstagsfeier? Das wäre m.M. nach ideal, da Du nicht zum Ausgangspunkt zurück muss.



Kläre ich noch ab, sie weiß ja noch nichts von meinen Ambitionen



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Bei Regen und/oder Schnee (ausgenommen vielleicht leichter Schneefall  ) könnt Ihr Euch einen anderen Guide suchen.




Dann verzichte ich auch, dies entspricht nicht meinem Wohlfühlbereich


----------



## Montana (24. November 2005)

Hallo KFLer

13:00 Uhr war wegen Ingos Nachmittags-Termin interessant geworden. Ist aber auch nur als Vorschlag gemeint gewesen   Wenns nicht geht dann eben später.

15 Min. wäre was fürs Kraft - und  Schnelligkeits - Training gewesen . Also vollkommen überflüssig    Sinnlose Mühe  Ich glaube so gute 30 - 45 Min. brauchen wir schon. Wir nehmen ja auch noch die SingleTrails mit   

Bei Regen solten wir das Ganze abblasen. Im Eis- und Schnee- und Flüssig - Regen fahre ich nur noch nachts.   Ich habe dann aber auch noch eine nette Alternative für Sonntag. Kommt als PM.  

Grüsse Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nö
> 
> Ich muss jetzt erstmal klären, ob ich den Mandanten bis 12:30 Uhr rausschmeissen kann. *Hatte bei der Terminvergabe noch 15:00 Uhr als Startzeit in Erinnerung.*
> *15 min. vom Brücker Wildpark bis zum TP * BGL durch den KF könnte etwas kurz bemessen sein. Die Strecke ist ca. 9 km lang. Von TP BGL bis BW ist das in einer Viertelstunde zu schaffen.
> ...


----------



## Montana (24. November 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... he he he ihr Beiden, nun aber mal halblang ...
> *
> 1. Das mit der defekten Felge war ja mehr ein Zufallsbefund. Wer hat sie denn demoliert? Naaaaaa .....      *


Jau , Ralf das weiss ich . Das war der Bremsschuh . Ohne weichen Belag hats zwar noch ganz gut gebremst aber mit einer grossen Geräuschentwicklung. Wer konnte schon ahnen , dass davon dann die Felge kaputt geht.  


			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Männer, Wald, Kaffeklatsch... Ist mir da was entgangen?   Ich denke die Themen waren wichtig, elementar, ja sogar unaufschiebbar...
> ... ehem, worüber sprachen wir denn da nochmal?


Moment mal    , wir machen doch immer leichte Touren mit Tratschpausen . Das war so angekündigt und die Teilnehmer haben dann auch ein Anrecht darauf.  Die Meisten kommen doch gerade deswegen   

Ralf und die Anderen . Es war nett wie immer.   Bis nächsten Mittwoch. 

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (24. November 2005)

bis zum technologie park ach was 5 min ^^ ohne ampel


----------



## hubedidup (24. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Regen solten wir das Ganze abblasen. Im Eis- und Schnee- und Flüssig - Regen fahre ich nur noch nachts.   Ich habe dann aber auch noch eine nette Alternative für Sonntag. Kommt als PM.


Ich hoffe du meinst damit diese Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1730
Wäre gemein potentielle Mitfahrer von mir wegzulocken!
Sollte das Wetter am Samstag schön sein, komme ich auch. Natürlich nur, falls ihr wie von juchhu gefordert, am Lüderich ne Weile bleibt um Trails zu bügeln.  
*Hat vielleicht einer von euch am Samstag ein Handy mit und kann mir per PM seine Handynummer schicken?! * Würde nämlich gerne mit dem Auto unten am Lüderich parken und von dort zu euch stoßen.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> bis zum technologie park ach was 5 min ^^ ohne ampel


...Klar, wenn man kein Bike mehr hat und immer Auto fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. November 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
mal unabhängig von der Wahl des Starttermins:

Ich habe jetzt gerade eine halbe Stunde mit Schneeschüppen verbracht.  
Die Hauptstraßen und alle wichtigen Steigungs-/Gefällstrecken wurden seit heute morgen 04:00 Uhr regelmäßig geräumt und gestreut.  
Mann, haben die einen Lärm gemacht. 
Da es weiter schneit, besteht durch den nassen Schnee und den noch relativ hohen Laubbestand wieder Schneebruchgefahr wie letztes Jahr. (Leser des Feierabendbiker-Thread wissen noch um mein Geheule damals   )

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Wenn das so weiter schneit, ist mein Wohlfühlbereich bereits jetzt überschritten, und Onkel juchhu legt sich morgen einen schönen, langen Film ein und strampelt ein bisschen auf dem Ergometer.
Spricht, die Stelle des morgigen Guide ist vakant. 

So, jetzt haue ich mir erstmal ein fettes Frühstück mit einem dreifach Espresso rein, damit ich für die kommenden Schneemassen gestärkt bin. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt gerade eine halbe Stunde mit Schneeschüppen verbracht.


...bei uns zwischen K und D ist natürlich mal wieder nix. Denke aber, daß in Solingen incl. Wuppertrails auch alles weiß ist, weil mir schon einige schneebedeckte Autos entgegenkamen.
Auf den Autobahnen und Straßen war komischerweise sehr wenig los. Dafür stauts sichs dann wieder, wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Hallo Martin , liebes Team 

Danke Martin für die Zusammenstellung der Ergebnisse und die Prognose   

Das Ganze soll ja auch nicht in Sport Stress    ausarten. 
Die einzelnen Leistungen der Teammitglieder sind schon realistisch und voll Ok.    
Jeder kann noch (wie Ingo vor kurzem) krank werden oder technische Probleme wie Alex haben.

Solange ich in unserer unmittelbaren Team-Ranking-Nachbarschaft unsere Kollegen von den Feierabendbikern und den Tomburgern sehe ist alles im grünen Bereich.   Es geht vor Allem um Formhalten bzw. etwas Formaufbauen und das für das nächste Frühjahr. 

Da sollte sich jeder auch eigene Ziele setzen. Ich denke für mich dabei an die eine oder andere nette längere herausfordernde Tour in der Eifel / Hunsrück und vor allem auch im Pfälzer Wald. Vielleicht so ein Kurztrip , wie er schon öfter geplant und realisert worden ist. 

Auf richtige Berge wie die Alpen oder sowas stehe ich eh nicht so. Das müsste sich noch gehörig ändern.  Aber wer weiss .....   

VG Guido

Zu morgen : Mir feht da auch noch jeder Plan. Bei Schnee und stark rutschigen Verhältnissen macht der Lüderich auch für mich  keinen Sinn. Lassen wir mal sehen wie sich der Tag so entwickelt. Wir sind ja flexibel.   




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> 
> Stand heute morgen in der TOP25 der Teamwertung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (25. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Schnee und stark rutschigen Verhältnissen macht der Lüderich auch für mich  keinen Sinn. Lassen wir mal sehen wie sich der Tag so entwickelt. Wir sind ja flexibel.



Hallo Guido,
anscheinend bist du noch nicht bei Schnee mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen!
Frischer Neuschnee hat sehr viel Grip.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Grüss Dich Klaus , Neuschnee noch nicht. Aber im März gab es mal ein,  zwei Tage Schnee im KF und da bin ich Stolz wie Oskar mit dem nagelneuen   Stevens lang geschlichen.   

VG Guido





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> anscheinend bist du noch nicht bei Schnee mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen!
> Frischer Neuschnee hat sehr viel Grip.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (25. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> anscheinend bist du noch nicht bei Schnee mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen!
> Frischer Neuschnee hat sehr viel Grip.
> 
> ...


 
Angetauter und in der kommenden Nacht gefrorener Schnee plus Neuschneeregen ist dann aber nicht mehr so lustig. 

Mit MTB im Schnee ist schon eine feine Sache. Aber in der Aussicht in einer pitschnassen Schneepampe 3 Stunden und mehr zu fahren, habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock drauf; dann schon lieber bei Minusgraden.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Angetauter und in der kommenden Nacht gefrorener Schnee plus Neuschneeregen ist dann aber nicht mehr so lustig.
> 
> Mit MTB im Schnee ist schon eine feine Sache. Aber in der Aussicht in einer pitschnassen Schneepampe 3 Stunden und mehr zu fahren, habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock drauf; dann schon lieber bei Minusgraden.
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
es hat ja gar keiner geschrieben das du dann fahren musst!  
Ich verstehe deine Bedenken, Angetauter Schnee auf vereisten Boden ist das übelste was es gib! Oben schwimmst du und darunter ist es glatt! Igitt!!
Und wenn du fällst bist du auch noch klitschnass!  

Ich kann ja hier ohne Schnee radfahren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (25. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> *es hat ja gar keiner geschrieben das du dann fahren musst!*
> Ich verstehe deine Bedenken, Angetauter Schnee auf vereisten Boden ist das übelste was es gib! Oben schwimmst du und darunter ist es glatt! Igitt!!
> Und wenn du fällst bist du auch noch klitschnass!
> ...


 
Habe ich auch nicht so verstanden.  

Die Hardt, Moitzfeld, der Tütberg und Lüderich sind die ersten Erhebungen mit Höhen zwischen 200 und 260 m für Regen- und Schneewolken, die aus der Kölner Bucht in Richtung Osten ziehen.
Deshalb haben wir hier immer zuerst etwas mehr Schnee, und wegen der Höhe sind es meistens 2 bis 5°C kälter.

Da ich für morgen ein paar Singletrailhöhenmetervernichtungsrunden am Lüderich geplant hatte, erschwert eine bis morgen möglicherweise geschlossene Schneedecke (in der Hardt ist sie schon deckend) die Abschätzung des 'Fahrbahn'untergrundes. Da einige Passagen über steinigem, felsigem Untergrund führen, ist mir das mit Gruppe zu gefährlich. So ein Outdoorrettungseinsatz würde mir echt den Tag versauen.

Leichter Schnellfall setzt jetzt wieder ein.
Brrr  , sieht das draussen fies und kalt aus.  

Ich glaube, ich mach mir noch einen dreifachen Espresso. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Prost , Martin     



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich mach mir noch einen dreifachen Espresso.
> 
> VG Martin



Aber eine Tour durch die *vereiste * WH wäre doch mal was für ne nette nightride , oder   ?

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Hoho   , ganz schön frech unserer neuer Ralf    

Also mit Samstag Lüderich siehts nicht so doll aus. Wird wohl leider nichts.
Schnee und trails -> siehe juchhus Ausführungen. 

Wegen Sonntag : Natürlich ist Dein Termin nicht gefährdet   
Es wird auch niemand weggelockt   
Ich habe da nur noch unverhofft ein privates nettes Mitfahrangebot bekommen. 
Ja , es gibt ein Leben ausserhalb dieses Forums   

Wir sehen uns. 

Guido




			
				hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du meinst damit diese Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1730
> *Wäre gemein potentielle Mitfahrer von mir wegzulocken!*
> Sollte das Wetter am Samstag schön sein, komme ich auch. Natürlich nur, falls ihr wie von juchhu gefordert, am Lüderich ne Weile bleibt um Trails zu bügeln.
> *Hat vielleicht einer von euch am Samstag ein Handy mit und kann mir per PM seine Handynummer schicken?! * Würde nämlich gerne mit dem Auto unten am Lüderich parken und von dort zu euch stoßen.
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (25. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Prost , Martin


 
Ahh Mist,  hab jetzt die ganze Zeit mit meinem Lieblingsmandanten telefoniert , und auf dem dreifachen Espresso schwimmen jetzt Eisberge. 

NOCHMAL  
Mit dem vorzeitig erkaltetem Kaffee, Espresso etc. im meinem Leben kann ich bestimmt die Dhünntalsperre zum Überlaufen bringen.   



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Tour durch die *vereiste *WH wäre doch mal was für ne nette nightride , oder  ?
> 
> VG Guido


 
Korrekte Idee . Auf vereistem Boden fährt es sich gut, nur sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, in Fahrspuren von Rückefahrzeugen hineinzufahren.  Weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob mich diese Aussicht für morgen motiviert.

VG Martin


----------



## hubedidup (25. November 2005)

Montana solange du nicht zu ner "Funtour" eingeladen bist, bin ich dir nicht böse. Falls du aber zu schönen bergab-Trails fährst, berichtest du gefälligst danach hier im Forum  !
Liegt eigentlich zur Zeit schon Schnee im KF??? Hier sind schon autos mit Schnee auf dem Dach nach Köln gekommen, deshalb frage ich(hier hat es nur geregnet).
Achso bei Schnee findet die Funtour definitiv statt. Allerdings bin ich bei totaler Matschsuppe dafür die Funtour zu verschieben!!! ODer wie seht ihr das, Stone.Ed und redking?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Nee , es gibt nur diese eine deine "Funtour" . Da wird sich auch bestimmt bei annehmbarem Wetter einiges Volk versammeln und die trails runterjagen   

Meine andere geplante Geschichte ist dagen *kein * Spass. Da wird richtig Ernst gemacht   

Scherz beiseite : Ich muss wirklich noch sehn was am Wochenende genau passt. Interessiert bin ich an so Vielem. Zeitliche Einschränkung ist leider mein Problem   

Ich melde noch 

Montana 




			
				hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> Montana solange du nicht zu ner *"Funtour" * eingeladen bist, bin ich dir nicht böse. Falls du aber zu schönen bergab-Trails fährst, berichtest du gefälligst danach hier im Forum  !
> Liegt eigentlich zur Zeit schon Schnee im KF??? Hier sind schon autos mit Schnee auf dem Dach nach Köln gekommen, deshalb frage ich(hier hat es nur geregnet).
> Achso bei Schnee findet die Funtour definitiv statt. Allerdings bin ich bei totaler Matschsuppe dafür die Funtour zu verschieben!!! ODer wie seht ihr das, Stone.Ed und redking?
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Ich meinte nicht morgen sondern für eine neue , noch intensiv zu planende und genaus so intensiv anzukündigende_ *event nightride   * _   mit intensiven wellness Aspekten   . 

Also wieder was für Körper und Geist .   

... bitte auch mit Tratschpausen , wenns geht ...   




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekte Idee . Auf vereistem Boden fährt es sich gut, nur sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, in Fahrspuren von Rückefahrzeugen hineinzufahren.  *Weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob mich diese Aussicht für morgen motiviert.*
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. November 2005)

hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> Montana solange du nicht zu ner "Funtour" eingeladen bist, bin ich dir nicht böse. Falls du aber zu schönen bergab-Trails fährst, berichtest du gefälligst danach hier im Forum  !
> *Liegt eigentlich zur Zeit schon Schnee im KF*??? Hier sind schon autos mit Schnee auf dem Dach nach Köln gekommen, deshalb frage ich(hier hat es nur geregnet).
> Achso bei Schnee findet die Funtour definitiv statt. Allerdings bin ich bei totaler Matschsuppe dafür die Funtour zu verschieben!!! ODer wie seht ihr das, Stone.Ed und redking?
> Gruß Ralf


 
X-Meter hoch !!!   (X= 0,05-0,10 m zumindest auf dem Hackberg in BGL Moitzfeld mit ca. 215 m ü.NN.)

Es ist auch so kalt , dass der Schnee auf den Ästen der Bäume liegen bleibt. In der Hardt (max. Höhe ebenfalls ca. 215 m ü.NN) liegt eine geschlossene Schneedecke. Der Königsforst ist etwas flacher. Auf der Westseite des Lüderichs liegt bestimmt auch Schnee, da hier die höchste Höhe ca. 260 m ü.NN. ist. Heute morgen habe ca. 10 cm Schneehöhe super pappigen Neuschnee weggeschüppt. Auf unserer Zufahrtsstraße ist immer noch eine festgefahrene Schneedecke.
Wenns diese Nacht friert, dann wirds morgen lustig hier werden.  
Ich glaube, ich sollte doch mal über Spikesmäntel nachdenken. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte nicht morgen sondern für eine neue , noch intensiv zu planende und genaus so intensiv anzukündigende_ *event nightride *_ mit intensiven wellness Aspekten  .
> 
> Also wieder was für Körper und Geist .
> 
> ... bitte auch mit Tratschpausen , wenns geht ...


 
Wir könnten ja mal über eine technisch einfache aber längere Runde in den Südwestteil nachdenken. Natürlich nur rein theoretisch, da der größte Teil der Streckenführung außerhalb der rotmarkierten Wege verläufen würde.

Theoretischer Streckenverlauf:

BWP, KF, östl. KF, Forsbach, Kleineichen, Rösrath, östliche Wahnerheide, parallel zur A3 bis zur Agger, dann an der Agger vorbei in die südliche Wahner Heide, südwestliche Wahner Heide gegen Uhrzeigersinn um den Flughafen in die südöstliche Wahner Heide, rüber zur östlichen Wahner Heide (östliche Landebahnbefeuerung), bis zur Autobahnbrücker und dann rüber in den KF zurück zum BWP.
+50-70 km, 500-600 hm, technisch einfach bis mittel

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Das liest sich doch _theoretisch _ ausgezeichnet   

Warten wir also mal auf trockenes frostiges  Wetter. 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja mal über eine technisch einfache aber längere Runde in den Südwestteil nachdenken. Natürlich nur rein theoretisch, da der größte Teil der Streckenführung außerhalb der rotmarkierten Wege verläufen würde.
> 
> Theoretischer Streckenverlauf:
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (25. November 2005)

so erst mal alles Montiert Luft rein und gogog morgen fahr ich mal mit Bike killer ( wähe ihr wartet nicht ^^ ) und übermorgen gehts mim "ralf"? am Lüderich und co lang da bin ich mal gespannt ob er mir was neues zeigen kann   

bis da hin macht euch nen schönen abend grüsse alex der begeistert ist vom FAT Albert  *zischhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Ich bin gerade von einer kleinen KF Inspektionsrunde zurück. Schade , kein Schnee , dafür lausig kalt  , eiskalter Wind sorgte für arktische Verhältnisse   - war schon grenzwertig - das waren superhart   erkämpfte 8 WP Punkte.    

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Viel Spass morgen und viele WP Punkte fürs Team   
Ich bin morgen gegen Mittag mal auf Tannenzweigsammeltour im KF  . 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

VG Montana



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> so erst mal alles Montiert Luft rein und gogog morgen fahr ich mal mit Bike killer ( wähe ihr wartet nicht ^^ ) und übermorgen gehts mim "ralf"? am Lüderich und co lang da bin ich mal gespannt ob er mir was neues zeigen kann
> 
> bis da hin macht euch nen schönen abend grüsse alex der begeistert ist vom FAT Albert  *zischhhhhhhhh*


----------



## hubedidup (25. November 2005)

Uiuiui! Mal schauen vielleicht werde ich morgen ein last-Minute Gast bei der bikekiller-tour(das wetter erschreckt mich ein wenig weil ich dann morgen abend schon wieder die schaltung reinigen muss. Ich hasse das geknirsche).
Glaube kaum, dass ich einem der den Lüderich kennt viel neues zeigen kann(aber lustig wirds sicher trotzdem). Ein Trail ist auf der bikekiller-tour dabei(wo es durch den vorgarten geht) und bei den anderen dürften Wurzelpassage(da fahrt ihr mit bikekiller hoch), Schweineweg und der Haupttrail am Lüderich bekannt sein. Dann gibts noch einen normalen Wanderweg am Tütberg hinten runter mit ein paar Bodenwellen(nur 2-3 kleine Hopser mehr nicht) und den Haupttrail am Lüderich von ganz oben runter. Ein Weg liegt alledings recht versteckt und endet durch den Nadelwald unter dem "steinbruch" am Lüderich. Den oberen Teil dieses Weges habe ich leider erst auf dem Rückweg entdeckt und wollte ihn deshalb am Sonntag näher erkunden(der untere Teil ist schonmal schön mit viel dunklem Wald, schmaler Piste mit leichten Wurzeln und ganz unten 30cm-breiter Fahrrinne mit Moosbegrenzung).
Gruß Ralf
P.S. Auf den Bergab-Pisten bleibt kaum matsch, da das wasser abfliesst aber die FAB machen mir ein wenig Sorgen wenn es nicht friert! Naja egal.


----------



## hama687 (25. November 2005)

wie fahr ich den den treffpunkt mim bike am besten an tütberg k da oben wo die forsthauser sind und dann?


----------



## Montana (25. November 2005)

Bitte vormerken   

*
Nächster koenigsforst - nightride - Termin*
*30.11.2005 19:00 Köln-Brück*

KFL-Team & friends nightride
_
Eine spannende langsame ruhige nächtliche Adventsrunde durch den Königforst über Forstautobahnen und ein paar interessanten nightride tauglichen singletrails. Bitte bei Bedarf etwas Gebäck für vorweihnachtliche Traschpausen einstecken. Die winterpokaltaugliche Tourdauer wird abhängig von der Wetterlage 2-3 Stunden betragen. Bitte aber unbedingt am Tourtag nachmittags noch in den KFL- Thread schauen. Bei total widrigen Witterungsverhältnissen fällt die Tour leider aus _ 

Für das KFL-Team
Montana  
​


----------



## hubedidup (26. November 2005)

@hama687: Falls du den Treffpunkt für Sonntag meinst?! Du kennst doch sicher die Villa aufm Tütberg(ein paar hundert Meter westlich von der Holzhütte aufm Tüberg). Von dort fährst du einfach den breiten Forstweg bergab Richtung Westen(wenn du vor der Villa stehst und Richtung Villa schaust also nach links Richtung Forsbach). Wenn du unten angekommen bist überquerst du eine Landstrasse(Bernsberger Str. bzw. L288). Auf der anderen Seite der Strasse ist ein PArkplatz. Dort ist der Treffpunkt. Dies ist der Parkplatz zur Villa Tütberg(werden dir sicher auch alle einsamen Wanderer sagen können).
Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (26. November 2005)

Man glaubt es kaum scheinbvar ist Köln der einzigste Ort in ganz Deutschland wo kein Schnee liegt^^ So ab 140 hM wird es aber dann doch schon prenzlich bei 20 cm neu Schnee aber wir haben es ganz gut gemeistert schöne Tour












ps ja die Strase war so klat wie sie aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mal ein großes Lob an den Teamchef und die Teammitglieder !
> 
> ...




Was würden wir nur ohne dich und die Unrepräsentativen Umfragen machen? Es würde bestimmt alles zu ende gehen.


----------



## hama687 (27. November 2005)

_Ich habe mir erlaubt, eine kleine Hochrechnung zu erstellen:_ 

bei deiner Hochrechnung hast du aber vergessen das ich 3-4 wochen ohne bike war und mich nur mit Joggen vergnügt habe


----------



## hubedidup (27. November 2005)

So endlich wieder zu Hause! Die Tour war recht informativ für mich. Ein Trail erkundet, den ich vorher nur vom vorbeifahren kannte und ein paar neue Strecken am Tütberg kennengelernt. Großen Dank an hama687, der in der zweiten Hälfte die Führung über neue(für mich zumindest) Strecken übernahm. Leider hat das Wetter so gar nicht mitgespielt, denn der Schnee taute schön vor sich hin und sorgte für viel Matsch und rutschiges Laub. Leider waren die Pisten dadurch schlecht befahrbar.   Sry Jungs, dass der Funfaktor so kurz kam.
Stone.Ed war im Endeffekt nicht da und somit war es eine Tour zu dritt.
Hoffentlich friert das mal langsam, damit der Boden hart wird  .
Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (27. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich habe mir erlaubt, eine kleine Hochrechnung zu erstellen:_
> 
> bei deiner Hochrechnung hast du aber vergessen das ich 3-4 wochen ohne bike war und mich nur mit Joggen vergnügt habe


 
Das weiß ich doch.  
Jetzt gehts erst richtig los. 
Während ein anderer sich wieder Mal das Maul zerreißt,
sammeln wir lieber Punkte. 

Für Alex @hama687

Wenn Du noch was brauchst bzw. noch was geschraubt werden muss, pm mich einfach an. Die meisten Aktionen können wir bei mir im Keller machen. Und für die Restlichen gehen wir halt zum Michael in die Werkstatt bzw. lassen den großen Meister Michael ran.

VG Martin


----------



## bikekiller (27. November 2005)

Kurzbericht von der Samstagstour mit 3 kleinen Hügeln...

vielen Dank an Manni, Alex, Birgit und Jörg für die äußerst expeditionsähnliche Tour durch Schneesturm und Eisfelder. Es hat wieder einmal mächtig Spaß gemacht. Jörg, der mal gerade aufgewärmt am Treffpunkt ankam, Manni mit hochaustrainierten Beinen, Alex der Trailexperte, Birgit die 1.malig versucht mit uns zu biken und ich, die eine gemütliche G1 Tour im Kopf hatte starteten um 10:00 Uhr im schneefreien KF. Dann ging es über den Schnegge 2 Trail hoch auf den ersten Hubbel. Dort war dann Schluss mit lustig... Eis auf Asphalt - spannend ! Ab in die Kiesgrube und durch den reissenden Eisbach dann rauf auf Hügelchen No.2. Spannende Abfahrt über einen nicht mehr erkennbaren Schneelaubmatschtrail, der nach uns deutlich wieder zu erkennen war... dann rüber nach Untereschbach im Schneesturm. Entscheidung zum Wechsel in den KF und dessen Trails. Alex ging in Forsbach von uns, Birgit bereits in Untereschbach, Jörg und Manni sind noch mit nach Rath und dann noch ne kleine Extra Tour durch den KF. So hatte wohl jeder Spaß und wir sehen uns vielleicht bald wieder !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## hama687 (27. November 2005)

so Nun auch von mir ein berricht wir sind erst am Tütberg hoch runter zum Lüderich da was rum gekurft und wieder am richtung Tütberg über meinen "Mini HCM" jaja ist ganz anderes aber ich weis keinen anderen Namen ^^ 

Bilder der Tour gibts hier : http://www.myfiveplus.com/100SSCAM.rar

viel Spass auf weitere Punkte

( ^^ =   ) 
( kk = okok )

kk für alle die der Inet Sprache nicht beherschend sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. November 2005)

hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> So endlich wieder zu Hause! Die Tour war recht informativ für mich. Ein Trail erkundet, den ich vorher nur vom vorbeifahren kannte und ein paar neue Strecken am Tütberg kennengelernt. Großen Dank an hama687, der in der zweiten Hälfte die Führung über neue(für mich zumindest) Strecken übernahm. Leider hat das Wetter so gar nicht mitgespielt, denn der Schnee taute schön vor sich hin und sorgte für viel Matsch und rutschiges Laub. Leider waren die Pisten dadurch schlecht befahrbar.   Sry Jungs, dass der Funfaktor so kurz kam.
> Stone.Ed war im Endeffekt nicht da und somit war es eine Tour zu dritt.
> Hoffentlich friert das mal langsam, damit der Boden hart wird  .
> Gruß Ralf




Danke für die Tour Ralf, 

der Funfaktor wir erst besser wenn es einen Lift gibt!  

Danke an Alex für die Wege die er uns gezeigt hat!  
(Die Tour war am 14. September und wir sind bloß 28,58 Kilometer gefahren)

Habe auf dem Heimweg noch eine extra Runde durch die Heide eingelegt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (27. November 2005)

*
21  	KFL-Team  	550
..
34 	Team Tomburg 	470 * 

was ist das denn?


----------



## hubedidup (27. November 2005)

Naja ich finde es macht eindeutig mehr Spaß wenn die Pisten Gripp haben! Dann kann man es schön schnell laufen lassen und das kommt dem Adrenalin zu Gute. Außerdem lässt sich dann der ein oder andere Hubbel springen! Sobald ich neue REifen habe, meine Judy SL Air endlich wieder zusammengebaut ist und der Boden wieder mehr Gripp hat, werde ich mir mal den HoChiMingh anschauen(endlich mal was zum Droppen ohne Betonvorsprung  )
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzbericht von der Samstagstour mit 3 kleinen Hügeln...


Hi,

war 'ne schöne Tour und ich hab neue Trails kennengelernt  . Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour auf gleichem Wege wenn's trocken ist. 
Mein Heimweg wurde 5 Minuten nach dem ich mich von Manni getrennt habe apruppt abgebrochen  .Tja Manni, obwohl Du extra noch mal nachgefragt hast, ob ich mit Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe ausgerüstet sei  ... hat es mich erwischt. Plattfuß  . Aber is ja nix neues: Also Schlauch gewechselt und Pumpe rausgeholt...und dann...   ..die Pumpe gibt entgültig ihren Geist auf. Ich hät  :kotz: können. Also gut denk ich, bis zum nächsten Obi is es grad mal ein km, sollte man auf schusters Rappen schaffen können und irgend eine Notbehelfspumpe wird's dort schon geben. Beim Obi angekommen die Satteltasche aufgemacht...  ...kein Geld drinn...! Also hab ich mich damit abgefunden die restlichen 15 km bis nach Hause mit Bikeschuhen und 'nem platten Vorderrad (perfekt zum Schieben) zu Wandern...gut das es so mollig warm war  . Aber dann...ein Wunder...keine 500 m gelatscht, da hält ein VW-Busfahrer an   fragt wo ich denn noch hin müsste und packt mich samt bike ein und fährt mich Heim...    . Und...was liegt dort auf meinem bike-Parkplatz...  mein vermisster 10 Euro-Schein.

 Noch mal vielen Herzlichen Dank an den Unbekannten... Das war denn wirklich Glück im Unglück...schön, dass es immernoch hilfsbereite Menschen in unserer Ellenbogengesellschaft gibt...  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (27. November 2005)

@ all 

Schön zu lesen , dass soviel los war an diesem verschneitem Herbstwochende   Sehr tolle Touren und nette Berichte   Gerne wäre ich überall mitgefahren , aber ich kann mich leider auch nicht aufteilen. Es gibt soviel Interessantes hier in der Region   

Ich war heute morgen mit den "4 Bensbergern"  im Schnee Fahrradfahren   Wir sind auch eine sehr interessante Tour gefahren. Tief verschneite uphilltrails haben den Sportlern *Alles* abgefordert. Runter gings wie immer nahe zu *unbremst*   Ich hab da teilweils etwas an meinem Geistes- bzw. Konditionszustand gezweifelt. Aber es hat gerade so eben geklappt  . Das kommt davon wenn man mit echten MTB-Kerlen   unterwegs ist, Namen werden nicht genannt ...   

Tourverlauf : Bensberg , KF , Untereschbach, Immekeppel, Jucker Berg , Herkenrath , Hardt , Bensberg Weihnachtsmarkt _(Danke noch mal für den Glühwein)_

25 km / 500 hm  / 120 Min. / teilweise 20 cm Pappschnee   

Grüsse

Guido


----------



## juchhu (27. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Tourverlauf : Bensberg , KF , Untereschbach, Immekeppel, Jucker Berg , Herkenrath , Hardt , Bensberg Weihnachtsmarkt _(Danke noch mal für den Glühwein)_
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, wenn man aus dem verregneten Flachland anreist, kann man schon mal etwas größere Äuglein bekommen.   
Tja, Luftlinie 8-10 km und 150 hm mehr können schon eine ganze Menge ausmachen. 

Heute habe ich auf den Nightride verzichtet.  
Bin lieber mit voller Christbaumbeleuchtung NW gewesen. Mit Wanderschuhen, Regenhose und Akku bepackten Camelbak war das "Hügel hoch und Tal runter" walken auf Schneematsch weichem Boden doch anstrengender, als ich dachte. 

Aber es wird kälter. Auf den Scheiben der abgestellten Autos bildet sich Eis.
Mal schauen, wie es morgen wird. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (27. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, wenn man aus dem verregneten Flachland anreist, kann man schon mal etwas größere Äuglein bekommen.
> Tja, Luftlinie 8-10 km und 150 hm mehr können schon eine ganze Menge ausmachen.


Sprich das bitte nicht an  Wann liegt hier in Der Domstadt schon mal Schnee länger wie eine Stunde.
 Sehr schade   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich auf den Nightride verzichtet.
> Bin lieber mit voller Christbaumbeleuchtung NW gewesen. Mit Wanderschuhen, Regenhose und Akku bepackten Camelbak war das "Hügel hoch und Tal runter" walken auf Schneematsch weichem Boden doch anstrengender, als ich dachte.
> VG Martin


Gibt es Fotos   ? Sah/Sieht bestimmt affenstark aus   
Entgegenkommende werden, wie die schaulustigen Wanderer  bei unserer Tour,  ihren Spass gehabt haben. Ich wurde doch glatt von einer Wandersfrau als Dreckbespritzer beschimpft   

Schöne Grüsse aus der Stadt ohne Schnee

Guido


----------



## juchhu (28. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich das bitte nicht an  Wann liegt hier in Der Domstadt schon mal Schnee länger wie eine Stunde.
> Sehr schade
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quatsch, wie willst Du denn 'von vorne'  eine Supernova fotografieren , ohne geblendet   bzw. weggebrutzelt  zu werden.  

Als ich nach 19:00 Uhr los maschiert bin, habe ich im Wald - bis auf ein paar Wildtiere - keinen Menschen getroffen.  

VG Martin


----------



## indian (28. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde doch glatt von einer Wandersfrau als Dreckbespritzer beschimpft
> Guido



Lächerlich! Bei DEM Wetter im Wald war die Dame mehr als unvorteilhaft gekleidet und wenn jmd. rücksichtsvoll an anderen Waldbenutzern vorbeigefahren ist, dann wir, oder?!
Man sollte Rikschas zum Naturfreundehaus anbieten...

Jedenfalls hat´s großen Spaß gemacht und es war schön, dass Du Dich angeschlossen hast...

Bald wieder!!

Grüße


----------



## hama687 (29. November 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich! Bei DEM Wetter im Wald war die Dame mehr als unvorteilhaft gekleidet und wenn jmd. rücksichtsvoll an anderen Waldbenutzern vorbeigefahren ist, dann wir, oder?!
> Man sollte Rikschas zum Naturfreundehaus anbieten...
> 
> Jedenfalls hat´s großen Spaß gemacht und es war schön, dass Du Dich angeschlossen hast...
> ...



ich währ noch mal zurück gefahren und hätt sie wirklich Nass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. November 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich! Bei DEM Wetter im Wald war die Dame mehr als unvorteilhaft gekleidet und wenn jmd. rücksichtsvoll an anderen Waldbenutzern vorbeigefahren ist, dann wir, oder?!
> ...


Oooops - gar nicht mitgekriegt! Was war denn da Phase?   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (29. November 2005)

Ich meine das war auf dem Weg von Herkenrath in Richtung Hardt.   
War aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Das war so ein typischer "Senioren " -Nebenher - Kommentar.   

@ Alex hama687

Glaube ich Dir nicht. Du bist doch wohl erzogen und unsere Touren finden doch nach Regeln der DIMB d.h. mit grösstmöglicher Rücksichtsnahme statt   

Jetzt haben wir schon zwei  "Geoutete" .

Grüsse Guido



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Oooops - gar nicht mitgekriegt! Was war denn da Phase?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


----------



## Montana (29. November 2005)

Noch mal kurz zur Erinnerung  

*
Nächster koenigsforst - nightride - Termin*
*Morgen  , 30.11.2005 19:00 Köln-Brück*

KFL-Team & friends nightride
_
Eine spannende langsame ruhige nächtliche Adventsrunde durch den Königforst über Forstautobahnen und ein paar interessanten nightride tauglichen singletrails. Bitte bei Bedarf etwas Gebäck für vorweihnachtliche Traschpausen einstecken. Die winterpokaltaugliche Tourdauer wird abhängig von der Wetterlage 2-3 Stunden betragen. Bitte aber unbedingt am Tourtag nachmittags noch in den KFL- Thread schauen. Bei total widrigen Witterungsverhältnissen fällt die Tour leider aus _ 

Für das KFL-Team
Montana  
​


----------



## Montana (29. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Königsforstfahrer (-innen) , sollte sich niemand von euch für die KFL - Team & friends nightride interessieren   werde ich morgen in Alfter bei unseren Freunden aus der Eifel (Voreifel   ?) starten   

Also .... mir ist es relativ egal. Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch einer mit. 

Viele Grüsse.

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei unseren Freunden aus der Eifel (Voreifel   ?) starten....



Hallo Guido,

gerne doch  ! Das "Kernmaterial" des MTM setzt sich aus 1 x Vorgebirge, 2 x Voreifel (weit gegriffen) und 1 x Eifel zusammen. Alfter liegt günstig für Euch ein gutes Stück näher am KF als die Tour zum Eifelnighttwix vor ein paar Wochen.


Wir freuen uns über jeden Besuch aus dem Team KFL!


----------



## Handlampe (29. November 2005)

Ich vermisse noch diverse Anmeldungen vom MTM bzw. KFL zur Ahrtour am Sonntag.......was ist denn da los????


----------



## Hilljumper (30. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> gerne doch  ! Das "Kernmaterial" des MTM setzt sich aus 1 x Vorgebirge, 2 x Voreifel (weit gegriffen) und 1 x Eifel zusammen. Alfter liegt günstig für Euch ein gutes Stück näher am KF als die Tour zum Eifelnighttwix vor ein paar Wochen.
> 
> ...



Ich werde den Event mal vormerken und auf dessen Fortsetzung hoffen, wenn ich in drei Wochen nach Alfter-Oedekoven  gezogen bin


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde den Event mal vormerken und auf dessen Fortsetzung hoffen, wenn ich in drei Wochen nach Alfter-Oedekoven  gezogen bin


 
Du Abtrünniger, DU!  

Außerdem wirst DU an Deinem tiefergelegten Puky-Rad Kufen befestigen müssen, damit Du in den hiesigen Schneemassen überhaupt vorwärts kommen kannst. 

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...und auf dessen Fortsetzung hoffen, wenn ich in drei Wochen nach Alfter-Oedekoven  gezogen bin



Dann vorab "willkommen" im Einzugsgebiet des MTM (und des TT)! Klar, alle Deine bis dahin gesammelten WP-Punkte werden mit dem Umzug dem MTM zugeschlagen   !

Eine Fortsetzung in Alfter folgt bestimmt, zudem kannst Du von Alfter mit dem Rädchen auch relativ bequem einen unserer alternativen Startorte (Meckenheim/Kottenforst) erreichen, ggf. in Radfahrgemeinschaft mit bode777 (Dein zukünftiger Dorfeinwohnergenosse). 
Unser dritter "tournusmäßige" Startort liegt dann schon in den Höhenorten von Rheinbach. Unerschrockene fahren auch den mit dem Rad an.  

Uuuund ab und zu wollen wir uns ja im KF sehen lassen..... Deine alte Heimat verlierst Du also nicht aus den Augen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dann vorab "willkommen" im Einzugsgebiet des MTM (und des TT)! Klar, alle Deine bis dahin gesammelten WP-Punkte werden mit dem Umzug dem MTM zugeschlagen  !
> 
> ...


 
Quasi "Heim ins Reich" unter Annexion der KFL-WP-Punkte. 

Und da sage noch einer, der WP sei eine spassige Sache.  

Auf in die Schlacht.  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

die Entwicklungen im Winterpokal haben mich nachdenklich werden lassen. 

So finde ich doch heute morgen diese Postings:



> Gestern, 23:13 #*210* volker k vbmenu_register("postmenu_2309888", true);
> Fläätdrop Team Hennef
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da wurde der Druck der Teammitglieder offensichtlich so groß, dass das ehemalige (?) Teammitglied nun sich von allen MTB-Sachen trennen möchte und zukünftig sich nur noch aufs Snowboarden konzentrieren will.    



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde den Event mal vormerken und auf dessen Fortsetzung hoffen, *wenn ich in drei Wochen nach Alfter-Oedekoven  gezogen bin*


 
Der Nächste bricht direkt seine Zelte ab, um so dem immmer größer werdenen Teamdruck zu entfliehen.    

Mein Gott, wie konnte es nur so weit kommen?
Es war doch eine so friedliche, quasi olympische Idee.

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (30. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Hilljumper:
> Ich werde den Event mal vormerken und auf dessen Fortsetzung hoffen, wenn ich in drei Wochen nach Alfter-Oedekoven gezogen bin




Es kann euer Team noch viel Schlimmer treffen:
Hama schrottet sein Bike ->* nur noch Lauf-Punkte*
Schnegge geht auf dem Nachhauseweg verloren ->* keine Punkte*
Montana wird wegen  Bespritzen einer Dame mit Schlamm, zu 6 Monaten Sozialdienst verurteilt -> *keine Punkte*
Dich könnte es am Schlimmsten treffen: Spinning zählt nur max. *4 Punkte*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann euer Team noch viel Schlimmer treffen:
> Hama schrottet sein Bike ->* nur noch Lauf-Punkte*
> Schnegge geht auf dem Nachhauseweg verloren ->* keine Punkte*
> Montana wird wegen  Bespritzen einer Dame mit Schlamm, zu 6 Monaten Sozialdienst verurteilt -> *keine Punkte*
> Dich könnte es am Schlimmsten treffen: Spinning zählt nur max. *4 Punkte*


...und dir winken fette 16Punkte, wenn du das kleine Schwarze vergisst und mit dem lieben Onkel BaMüEi umkreist, siehe Euskirchen-Thread  .

Hammelüberreder


----------



## Cheetah (30. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und dir winken fette 16Punkte, wenn du das kleine Schwarze vergisst und mit dem lieben Onkel BaMüEi umkreist, siehe Euskirchen-Thread  .
> 
> Hammelüberreder


Die Grundvoraussetzung erfülle ich:  *"mein Hintern verträgt vier Stunden MTB-Sattel*
Nur wann ist der Termin? Dann schau ich mal in meinen Terminplan.

Der KeineZeithaberganzenFreddurchzulesen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grundvoraussetzung erfülle ich:  *"mein Hintern verträgt vier Stunden MTB-Sattel*
> Nur wann ist der Termin? Dann schau ich mal in meinen Terminplan.
> 
> Der KeineZeithaberganzenFreddurchzulesen


Erster Sonntag im Dezember diesen Jahres, um die Mittagszeit, stelle den Termin dann spätestens morgen ein.

Gruß
Threadauskunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. November 2005)

Boris und Helmut , mit Jörg, Bernhard und mir sind wir nun schon mal zu dritt. Ausserdem weiss ich noch von anderern Interessenten (-innen) die auch kommen wollen    . Daher habe ich beschlossen heute in Köln zu starten. Bei einer der nächsten nightrides bei euch sind wir dann gerne wieder dabei. Vielleicht mit einer grösseren Abordnung. 

Viel Spass euch heute abend und bis bald wieder.
Grüsse ans Team.

Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> gerne doch  ! Das "Kernmaterial" des MTM setzt sich aus 1 x Vorgebirge, 2 x Voreifel (weit gegriffen) und 1 x Eifel zusammen. Alfter liegt günstig für Euch ein gutes Stück näher am KF als die Tour zum Eifelnighttwix vor ein paar Wochen.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann euer Team noch viel Schlimmer treffen:
> Hama schrottet sein Bike ->* nur noch Lauf-Punkte*
> Schnegge geht auf dem Nachhauseweg verloren ->* keine Punkte*
> Montana wird wegen Bespritzen einer Dame mit Schlamm, zu 6 Monaten Sozialdienst verurteilt -> *keine Punkte*
> Dich könnte es am Schlimmsten treffen: Spinning zählt nur max. *4 Punkte*


 
Na, wenn das so aussehen wird, dann wäre ich wohl besser als 1-Mann-Team gestartet, hätte mir eine insgesamt fünffache Persönlichkeit zu gelegt und stände nun mit durchschnittlich 1.055 Punkten grob in der TOP10 des Teamrankings. 

Habe gerade nochmal die Durchführungsverordnung von Rene @XCRacer zum Winterpokal 2005/2006 durchgelesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2301392&postcount=1

Die von Dir genannte Möglichkeit wird wohl frühestens in der nächsten Saison greifen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (30. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ....Durchführungsverordnung ......


----------



## Montana (30. November 2005)

Super , wir sind nun schon zu viert.   
Gertrud @ bikekiller ist auch dabei   

Ich freue mich auf heute abend. Nun haben wir auch extrem gutes Licht .  

VG Guido

EDIT : Wo ist nur der Alex ?


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Wußte ich es doch, dass dieser Ausdruck Dich zum Schmunzeln bringt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn das so aussehen wird, dann wäre ich wohl besser als 1-Mann-Team gestartet...


...da wärste ber nicht der erste, der das macht...http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=165


----------



## Cheetah (30. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wußte ich es doch, dass dieser Ausdruck Dich zum Schmunzeln bringt.
> 
> VG Martin



... Willkommen in dieser Duloc Welt Es gibt Regeln hier wie es uns gefällt. Steh in
Reihe und Glied und sing brav unser Lied Duloc ist die Superweeeeelt!


----------



## Hilljumper (30. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade nochmal die Durchführungsverordnung von Rene @XCRacer zum Winterpokal 2005/2006 durchgelesen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2301392&postcount=1
> 
> ...






			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Einordnung Biken:*
> Alle Radfahrarten, bei denen es primär um *Bewältigung von Distanzen* geht, auf dem Rad ausgeführt werden und einen sportlichen Charakter haben.
> zB: Cross-Country, Marathon, Freeride (-Touren), Endurobiken, Rennradfahren, Trekkingbike, Rollentraining, *Rad-Ergometer*, Cyclecross, Downhill (nur reine Fahrzeit auf dem Rad!)
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, steht das Ergo doch die ganze Zeit still im Wohnzimmer rum, oder???   Zählt also dann allerhöchstens und sehr wohlwollend gruppiert unter Fahrrad schieben, wenn Du es vom Wohnzimmer rechts bis vor dem DVD-Player schiebst  Gut, dass es so noch nicht festgeschrieben ist, sonst wäre unser Team weit abgeschlagen


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Boris und Helmut , mit Jörg, Bernhard und mir sind wir nun schon mal zu dritt... Bei einer der nächsten nightrides bei euch sind wir dann gerne wieder dabei. Vielleicht mit einer grösseren Abordnung....



Gerne  ! Über kurz oder lang erliegt das KFL eh dem Danone-Effekt... wir kriegen Euch alle: Hilljumper war nur der Anfang   ! 


Wir freuen uns auf Euere Punkte und die neuen Teamgefährten (ok, über die Reihenfolge kann noch diskutiert werden)!


----------



## Hilljumper (30. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne  ! Über kurz oder lang erliegt das KFL eh dem Danone-Effekt... wir kriegen Euch alle: Hilljumper war nur der Anfang   !
> 
> 
> Wir freuen uns auf Euere Punkte und die neuen Teamgefährten (ok, über die Reihenfolge kann noch diskutiert werden)!



Über die Ablösesumme müsst ihr euch mit dem KFL-Teamleader einigen. Meine Jahresgage orientiere ich am zukünftigen Ballack-Gehalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. November 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, steht das Ergo doch die ganze Zeit still im Wohnzimmer rum, oder???  Zählt also dann allerhöchstens und sehr wohlwollend gruppiert unter Fahrrad schieben, wenn Du es vom Wohnzimmer rechts bis vor dem DVD-Player schiebst  Gut, dass es so noch nicht festgeschrieben ist, sonst wäre unser Team weit abgeschlagen


 
Wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass es fürs Ergometer-Schieben Punkte gibt, hätte ich mir Rollen, nein, noch besser Räder dran gemacht.  
Denn mit diesem neuen Ergometer-Fahrrad hätte ich draußen die Punkte einfacher 'erfahren' können.  



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Ablösesumme müsst ihr euch mit dem KFL-Teamleader einigen. Meine Jahresgage orientiere ich am zukünftigen Ballack-Gehalt


 
Und zwar ziemlich genau den gleichen Wert, wie das Porto mit dem Ballacks Vertrag zugestellt wurde, also im innerdeutschen Beförderungsraum mit 1,44 .  (zumindest bei einer Postaufgabe bis zum 31.12.2005, danach einen 0,01  mehr  ).

Hätte übrigens noch einen Bogen 1,44  Marken hier rumliegen. Vielleicht können wir uns ja auch mehrere leistungsstarke Teammitglieder einkaufen?! 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2005)

So wir sind zurück    

KFL nightride 30.11.2005 KF und WH Tour

Teilnehmer(in) : 

Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Jörg @ Schnegge
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Ralf @ ralf
Guido @ Montana

Sehr nette nightride diesmal mit wechselden guides. Zunächst führte uns Bernhard auf anderen Wegen in Richtung Tütberg. Dort gings Jörg hinterher zur Forsbacher Mühle und dortiges Gekurve. Schnell zurück zum KF und dort flott den Entschluss gefasst noch ein wenig durch die Wahner Heide zu radeln. Jörg und Bernhard zeigten uns wirklich schöne nightride taugliche Wege.  Wieder zurück zum KF und über juchhu nightrail und den bikekiller trail Richtung Parkplatz.

Besonderheiten : Klasse Tratschpause   weil Jörg nen Schlauch wechseln musste. 

Geko muss noch ausgequetscht werden. 

VG Guido

*ACHTUNG: Nächsten Mittwoch machen wir einen Glühwein-Trink-Stop auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt    *

KF und Glühwein nightride


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So wir sind zurück
> 
> KFL nightride 30.11.2005 KF und WH Tour
> 
> ...


 
Der Termin hat gestern leider zu lange gedauert, um mein Mitfahren noch auf die Reihe zu bekommen.  

Wg. nächstem KFL Nightride:

Wie wäre es, wenn wir vom Brücker Wildpark starten, ggf. erst einen kleinen Abstecher in die WH machen (Juchhu-Nighttrail quasi rückwärts), wieder in den KF Richtung Tütberg, über die AB-Brücke Richtung Hardt, ein/zwei Runden drehen und dann zum Bensberger WM (inkl. eines sehr schönen aber knackig kurzen Streetuphillcontests  ). Glühweinkostprobe und dann entweder zurück über Straße (Kölner Str. runter Richtung Kinderheim Bethanien) oder in den KF über Brüderstraße (FAB parallel zur A4 am Kettner Weiher vorbei) in Richtung Brücker Wildpark?

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (1. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Besonderheiten : Klasse Tratschpause   weil Jörg nen Schlauch wechseln musste.
> ...



... jau, war mal wieder nett gestern.    

@Gertrud: ... warte auf Deinen Kommentar zur Tratschpause.    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2005)

Sehr gute Idee, Martin  

Frage 1 : Wie lange hat der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg geöffnet ?

Davon würde ich die Tourplanung abhängig machen , bei frühem Schliessen (ca. 20:00 Uhr) des WM wäre auch Folgendes möglich z.B. von Brück über die Hardt nach Bensberg und dann KF und WH .

VG Guido 








			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin hat gestern leider zu lange gedauert, um mein Mitfahren noch auf die Reihe zu bekommen.
> 
> Wg. nächstem KFL Nightride:
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gute Idee, Martin
> 
> Frage 1 : Wie lange hat der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg geöffnet ?
> 
> ...


 
20:00 Uhr ???  

Wir sind hier auf dem Land. Ab 19:00 Uhr werden die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt, das Licht wird ausgemacht, und alle gehen nach Hause. 

Guckst Du hier:







Weihnachtsmarkt in Bergisch Gladbach-Bensberg



Kleiner Weihnachtsmarkt (15 Stände) in der Fußgängerzone am Fuße des
Bensberger Schlosses. Im Angebot befinden sich weihnachtliche
Spezialitäten zum Kaufen und Genießen.
Termin: 24.11.-23.12.2005

jeweils von 11.00-*19.00* Uhr

Ort: Schlossstraße (Fußgängerzone)
Veranstalter: Interessengemeinschaft Bensberger Handel & Gewerbe e.V.
Organisation: Mudring Veranstaltungsservice GbR

oder alle WM im RB-Kreis:

http://www.bergischgladbach.de/downloads/6553/6559/7777/Broschuere_Weihnachtsmaerkte.pdf

Oder Bergisch Gladbach 'Zentrum', die haben bis 20:00 Uhr auf, sind aber nur über eine längere Straßenanfahrt zu erreichen.

Vorschlag:

Wir starten um 18:00 Uhr. Flitzen nach Bensberg hoch, saufen was das Zeug hält. Mit dieser Frostschutz- und Risikoeinschätzungminimierungsbefüllung  gehts dann ab auf die Hardter ST. Überlebende fahren weiter in den KF, und zum Ausnüchtern dann noch in WH und zurück.  

Faustformel: Pro Stunde bei körperlicher Aktivität wird mehr als 0,1 Promile Blutalkohol abgebaut. 

VG Martin

​


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2005)

Gute Idee , da bin ich einverstanden.   
18:00 dürfte für die Meisten auch zu schaffen sein. Ich verstecke jetzt mal den aktuellen Terminvorschlag und warte auf den Neuen.

1 bzw. 2 Glühwein sehe ich auch nicht ernsthaft als Problem.   


VG Guido






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...............
> 
> Vorschlag:
> *
> ...


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2005)

_*KFL nightride 30.11.2005   KF und WH Tour*_

Hier kommen noch die heissbegehrten Geko Daten    : 

*Unsere Tour in 2 D * 







*Das Höhendiagramm * 






VG Guido


----------



## ralf (1. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> _*KFL nightride 30.11.2005   KF und WH Tour*_
> 
> Hier kommen noch die heissbegehrten Geko Daten    :
> 
> ...



... is klar ne - Tratschpause resp. Platten flicken am tiefsten Punkt.     

Gruß Ralf,   der sich auf den Glühwein freut,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

Ja , Ralf, ich auch   
Können wir denn diesmal schon um 18:00 Uhr starten ?
Dann kommen wir gerade noch rechtzeigtig.   
Das könnte dann am nächsten Mittwoch das erste *KFL - MTB - Ausscheidungsrennen *   werden .  

P.S. Ich überlege immer noch wegen der Scheibenbremse   

Gruß Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... is klar ne - Tratschpause resp. Platten flicken am tiefsten Punkt.
> 
> *Gruß Ralf,   der sich auf den Glühwein freut,*


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Dann kommen wir gerade noch rechtzeigtig.
> Das könnte dann am nächsten Mittwoch das erste *KFL - MTB - Ausscheidungsrennen * werden .
> ...


 
Ausscheidungsrennen  , 


weil nicht alle rechtzeitig auf dem WM in Bensberg sind, und deshalb nur die Ersten Glühwein bekommen? 
weil nach dem Glühweintrinken auf den Hardter ST die Selektion beginnt? 
Gestern habe ich eine kleine Inspektionstour gemacht. Jetzt haben die Schweine auch noch 'meine' schönen Erdenburgtrails platt gefällt.  
Bevor es nächsten Mittwoch in die Hardt geht, werde ich wohl besser mittags noch eine Runde drehen, um nicht bös überrascht zu werden.

Mit dem MTB über fallende fette Fichten (Aliteration , eigentlich ja 'gefällte') zu klettern, ist nicht so witzig. Gibts dafür eigentlich Sonderpunkte?

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

Beides , Martin , zunächst die schnelle Jagd nach Bensberg um rechtzeitig noch auf den WM zu kommen und dort super schnell Glühwein zu "kippen"  Das zeigt dann bestimmt direkt Wirkung und dann geht es zu den Schlüsselstellen in der Hardt     

Nee , alles nur Scherze , obwohl wir pünktlich um 18:00 starten sollten und zügig   über die Brüderstrasse - FAB via Forsthaus nach Bensberg radeln sollten. _( oder Alternative )_

Wer macht nun noch den LMB - Termin   ?

Grüsse Guiudo




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ausscheidungsrennen  ,
> 
> 
> weil nicht alle rechtzeitig auf dem WM in Bensberg sind, und deshalb nur die Ersten Glühwein bekommen?
> ...


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wer macht nun noch den LMB - Termin  ?
> 
> Grüsse Guiudo


 
*Brauche Feedback zum u.a. Tourvorschlag*

*Die KFL-Glühweintour am 07.12.2005, Start 18:00 Uhr Brücker Wildpark*

*Thema: Erst saufen, dann fahren und fluchen ! *






Brücker Wildpark, KF, Bensberg WM, Hardt 2 Runden, Moitzfeld, Immekeppel, Untereschbach, Lüderich Golfplatz, ST,FAB, ST, Straße, KF, Tütberg, KF, Juchhu Nighttrail und zurück.






Mögliche Varianten:

Wie beschrieben, mehr als 50 km, ca. 800 hm
Abkürzbar auf ca. 40 km und ca. 600 hm mit kurzer Hardter Runde
Abkürzbar auf ca. 30 km und ca. 400 hm ohne Runde über Lüderich
Was wollt Ihr? Trockenes Wetter ist Voraussetzung für Variante 1 und 2.

VG Martin

PS: Die KFL-Glühweintour ist ein Event des KFL-Team. 
Nicht- oder anderweitig organisierte WP-Teammitglieder sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mögliche Varianten:
> 
> Wie beschrieben, mehr als 50 km, ca. 800 hm
> Abkürzbar auf ca. 40 km und ca. 600 hm mit kurzer Hardter Runde
> ...



Also wenn auch nicht KFLer was zu sagen haben:
50km und 800Hm hört sich doch ganz gut an. Vorallem mit wärmendem Glühwein intus. Dann kann man wenistens sicher sein, dass der Alk auf der Autofahrt nach Hause längst verglüht ist   
Vielleicht kann man ja auch an die 30km bzw. 40km Runde ne Schleife anhängen?   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

Danke Martin , das liest sich sehr gut  . Ich bin schon wegen der frühen Startzeit für Varainte 1. Sollte es schlechteres Wetter geben dann sollten wir abkürzen. Tempo sollte aber langsam und Schwierigkeit leicht bleiben. Ist ja schliesslich eine Alk-nightride (Scherz)

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Brauche Feedback zum u.a. Tourvorschlag*
> 
> 
> ............
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

eintragen, marsch, marsch:

*KFL-Glühweintour am 07.12.2005*


VG Martin


----------



## bikekiller (2. Dezember 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... jau, war mal wieder nett gestern.
> 
> @Gertrud: ... warte auf Deinen Kommentar zur Tratschpause.
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Jaaaa da ist der Kommentar auch schon ! Diesmal waren die Herren sehr diszipliniert und hatten längere Pausen vermieden. Ja einige stiegen sogar mit ein in das lustige umdietraschgrupperdrumherumfahrenimkreis so dass ich nicht alleine die Herde im Zaum halten mußte. Gegen Ende der Tour hatten wir leider einen Platten bei Schnegge und diese Pause war echt kalt !
Hat aber wieder Spaß gemacht und bis nächsten Mittwoch alle miteinander !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Hilljumper (2. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mögliche Varianten:
> 
> Wie beschrieben, mehr als 50 km, ca. 800 hm
> Abkürzbar auf ca. 40 km und ca. 600 hm mit kurzer Hardter Runde
> ...



Ich tendiere zu Variante 4: 1,0 L und 2,3 o/oo    Dann fahren wir auch im Dunkeln alle Schlüsselstellen


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tendiere zu Variante 4: 1,0 L und 2,3 o/oo   Dann fahren wir auch im Dunkeln alle Schlüsselstellen


 
Also etwas mehr 15 km und ca. 150 hm  :

Vom Brücker Wildpark bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt Bensberg,
dort 1,0 L und 2,3 o/oo  ,
dann in die Hardt zum Road Gap und final den - 8 hm Road Gap irgendwie springen  
und auf die Jungs von der Bensberger Feuerwehrwache warten.  

Mann, Mann, Mann, so ein geiles Event und einer der harten Hunde, der dies sicherlich gerne gesehen  und mitgesprungen wäre  , gibt seinen MTB-Sport vorher auf. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

Also ich wesis nicht ob das nun verkehrt rübergekommen ist , 
aber ich mache doch weiter      

T.g.i.f.  

VG Guido

EDIT : Sollten wir denselben meinen , wäre es trotz aller Meinungsverschiedenheiten schade.  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also etwas mehr 15 km und ca. 150 hm  :
> 
> Vom Brücker Wildpark bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt Bensberg,
> dort 1,0 L und 2,3 o/oo  ,
> ...


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wesis nicht ob das nun verkehrt rübergekommen ist ,
> aber ich mache doch weiter
> 
> T.g.i.f.
> ...


 
Wer @Montana als Nickname hat, muss auch springen können wie ein Firejumper aus Montana.  
Und zu dem Nichname @Hilljumper muss ja wohl gar nichts mehr gesagt und geschrieben werden. 

Und wenn @Montana und @Hilljumper den Road Gap springen,
wisst Ihr auch, warum mein Nichname @juchhu heißt.  

JUCHHU, JUCHHU! Sie haben es gemacht! Sie sind die Größten!
   

VG Martin

PS: Was heißt "T.g.i.f." ?

PPS: wg. EDITH  Guckst DU hier 

http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/sutra242.html#242


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer @Montana als Nickname hat, muss auch springen können wie ein Firejumper aus Montana.


    



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu dem Nichname @Hilljumper muss ja wohl gar nichts mehr gesagt und
> geschrieben werden.


   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was heißt "T.g.i.f." ?


Ist doch so nen Arbeiter- / Angestellten-Spruch den die Eigenverantwortlichtätigen   natürlich nicht kennen.

*Wir* danken höheren Instanzen noch für den Freitag (auf Englisch)



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: wg. EDITH  Guckst DU hier
> 
> http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/sutra242.html#242



Kenne ich alles   Hatte ich in dem Alter auch oft. Ging damals dabei um eletronische Musik und dazugehöriges Equipment    Der kommt schon wieder    (hoffe ich)

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Nene, so einfach kommst Du mir nicht davon.  
Der Nichname verpflichtet.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

>


 
Nomen est omen.  




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch so nen Arbeiter- / Angestellten-Spruch den die Eigenverantwortlichtätigen  natürlich nicht kennen.
> 
> *Wir* danken höheren Instanzen noch für den Freitag (auf Englisch)


 
Vielen Dank für die Fortbildungsmaßnahme. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne ich alles  Hatte ich in dem Alter auch oft. Ging damals dabei um eletronische Musik und dazugehöriges Equipment   Der kommt schon wieder  (hoffe ich)
> 
> VG Guido


 
Schade ist es trotzdem. 
Trotz aller Reibereien hat er ja schon ein beachtliches Engagement rund ums Fläätdropteam an den Tag gelegt.
Und wenn ich Postings der letzten Tage mir so anschaue, ist es für mich als Aussenstehender schon eine spontane und nicht nachvollziehbare Handlung.

VG Martin

PS: Vielleicht findet sich ja beim Weihnachtessen der Feierabendbiker eine Gelegenheit zu einem persönlichen Gespräch. Denn besser miteinander als übereinander sprechen.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2005)

.....bin nicht 100% auf dem Laufendem, was die Planung zur Tour betrifft......ich hab nur ein Schlagwort mitbekommen:

*Ausscheidungsrennen*



....ich bin dabei


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> .....bin nicht 100% auf dem Laufendem, was die Planung zur Tour betrifft......ich hab nur ein Schlagwort mitbekommen:
> 
> *Ausscheidungsrennen*
> 
> ...


 
Liebe Uwe,

es ist völlig egal, wie groß oder hell Deine Handlampe ist bzw. sein wird.  
Wenn Du diesen Road Gap springst, ist für Dich das Ausscheidungsrennen in der Hardt zu Ende. 

VG Martin

PS: Nach Deiner Anmeldung zu urteilen, werte ich das mal das o.G. als Sprungabsichtserklärung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Uwe,
> 
> es ist völlig egal, wie groß oder hell Deine Handlampe ist bzw. sein wird.
> Wenn Du diesen Road Gap springst, ist für Dich das Ausscheidungsrennen in der Hardt zu Ende.
> ...



Lohnt es sich also das Fully zu nehmen?   
Also für Fabs ist es mir eigentlich zu schade


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

Super   Uwe 

Ich wäre auch mit zur Ahr gekommen, wenn nicht diese ganzen netten *nobike*

Adventsanwesenheitspflichtveranstaltungen  

wären 







			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> .....bin nicht 100% auf dem Laufendem, was die Planung zur Tour betrifft......ich hab nur ein Schlagwort mitbekommen:
> 
> *Ausscheidungsrennen*
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (2. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> *Lohnt es sich also das Fully zu nehmen?*
> Also für Fabs ist es mir eigentlich zu schade


 
Besser ein Freeride- oder Downhillbike ! 

Wer den Road Gap springt,
braucht den Rest (aller Voraussicht nach) nicht mehr mitzufahren. 

Ausscheidungsspringen halt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

*Der Posteingang von hama687 ist voll. hama687 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.*


----------



## hama687 (2. Dezember 2005)

der ist nicht voll?!?!?!?!


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> der ist nicht voll?!?!?!?!



Ich bekomme aber diese Fehlermeldung . Komisch   

VG Guido 

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch und biken allgemein aus ?


----------



## hama687 (2. Dezember 2005)

hab deine test bekommen... mhh ja abwarten viel stress zur Zeit


----------



## Lipoly (2. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den Road Gap springt,
> braucht den Rest (aller Voraussicht nach) nicht mehr mitzufahren.




Klaa spring ich das


Mach mal Bilder oder beschreib mal alles oder mal es in Paint auf

WANN
WO

Ich bin dabei! guckt im Fläätdropteam Fred hier im Forum da sind die Vids von Siegburg drinne! da habe ich schonmal an mini roadgaps geübt
(der rest is aber ***nicht gut***! die mega drops sind alle nicht drauf! davon folgt aber nochn vid!)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2261096&postcount=148


----------



## ralf (2. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa da ist der Kommentar auch schon ! Diesmal waren die Herren sehr diszipliniert und hatten längere Pausen vermieden. Ja einige stiegen sogar mit ein in das lustige umdietraschgrupperdrumherumfahrenimkreis so dass ich nicht alleine die Herde im Zaum halten mußte. Gegen Ende der Tour hatten wir leider einen Platten bei Schnegge und diese Pause war echt kalt !
> Hat aber wieder Spaß gemacht und bis nächsten Mittwoch alle miteinander !
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller



... siehste, geht doch so langsam ... die Herren lernen.     




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mögliche Varianten:
> 
> Wie beschrieben, mehr als 50 km, ca. 800 hm
> Abkürzbar auf ca. 40 km und ca. 600 hm mit kurzer Hardter Runde
> ...




... schaun mer mal. Bei dem was wir vor haben, die Variation 1 eher nicht.   

Variation 3 ... ... schaun mer mal. Vielleicht gaaanz anders.      

Der Schwerpunkt liegt wohl doch beim belebenden roten Saft - oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (2. Dezember 2005)

Also Hilljumper!

PFUI!!!


Sowas schamloses hätteich dir NIE zugetraut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195850

                 


lars


----------



## Montana (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Ralf 

Wie schrieb der Martin doch so schön :

Erst saufen , dann fahren und dann fluchen   

Die Sache ist doch so. Wir fahren um 18:00 Uhr zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Bensberg und werden so gegen 18:30 da sein (Uwe wahrscheinlich schon um 18:10    ) Der Weihnachtsmarkt schliesst um 19:00 . Dann fahren wir noch eine schöne Runde.   Wie immer normales KFL - Niveau. Die Tour kann auch jederzeit abgekürzt werden. Verlass Dich ruhig auf Martin und natürlich auch auf mich.  

Grüsse Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... siehste, geht doch so langsam ... die Herren lernen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freebiker_yam (3. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
bin natürlich am 07.12. dabei.

Wir können ja mal die Woche drauf ne richtige Rheintour machen:
Von Brück durch den KF zum WM nach Bensberg (Boxenstop I)
Dann durch das Milchborntal zum WM nach Bergisch Gladbach (Boxenstop II/
macht erst um 20:00 Uhr zu) Dann duch den den Mielenforst über Refrath
zurück zum Königsforst. 

Gruß 
Bernhard


----------



## Ommer (3. Dezember 2005)

wie? *Rheintour?* 


fragt sich Achim


----------



## juchhu (3. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> wie? *Rheintour?*
> 
> 
> fragt sich Achim


 
*Rhein* in den Weihnachtsmarkt, *rhein* in das Glühweinfass, Glühwein *rhein* in die Biker, Biker *rhein *in den Wald, *rhein*weise den Road Gap springen, und dann einer nach dem anderen* rhein* den RTW/RTH und* rhein* ins Krankenhaus.

Eine *Rhein*tour halt.

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (3. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Rhein* in den Weihnachtsmarkt, *rhein* in das Glühweinfass, Glühwein *rhein* in die Biker, Biker *rhein *in den Wald, *rhein*weise den Road Gap springen, und dann einer nach dem anderen* rhein* den RTW/RTH und* rhein* ins Krankenhaus.
> 
> Eine *Rhein*tour halt.
> 
> VG Martin



lol, rofl, omg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (3. Dezember 2005)

Moin zusammen,

so hatte ich es dann doch richtig verstanden.    

Obwohl - die *Rhein*tour hat ja was.      Insbesondere nach der Definition von Juchhu.     
Vielleicht sollten wir die vorziehen. Aber bitte ohne die RTW-Einlage ...     

So, ich melde mich jetzt an!

Gruß Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf
> 
> Wie schrieb der Martin doch so schön :
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (4. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

bin gestern nachmittag die Variante 0 der Glühweintour gefahren, d.h. kein Glühwein , dafür aber über 70 km und mehr als 1.200 hm.  
Ab Verlassen des Lüderich dann weiter mit Licht  .

Dabei habe ich so alle Singletrails, die ich einbauen könnte, mitgefahren. Und ich muss Euch leider mitteilen, dass wir entweder die Tourschwierigkeitsbeschreibung von "leicht" auf "mittel eher schwer" hochstufen, oder die meisten Singletrails nicht ansteuern werden.

Zum einen hat mir das dichte Laub auf versteckten querlaufenden Wurzeln zu schaffen gemacht  , zu anderen ist nach der Tauaktion dermaßen viel Wasser im Boden, dass es an einigen steilen Stellen rutschig wie nasse Schmierseife ist. Außerdem waren an zwei steilen Abfahrten noch feste Schneedecken, die für viel Spass gesorgt haben. 

Alles in allem machbar, aber bei Dunkelheit doch mit einem gewissen Risiko  (wg. RTW/RTH  ).

Der Road Gap bleibt natürlich Bestandteil der Tour , wenn gleich die meisten oder gar alle ihn nur anschauen, aber nicht springen werden   . 

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (4. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Road Gap bleibt natürlich Bestandteil der Tour , wenn gleich die meisten oder gar alle ihn nur anschauen, aber nicht springen werden   .




Machst du(oder der hama) mir mal ein paar Bilder davon? wenn das gut aussieh komm ich nächstes WE mal vorbei!!

lars


----------



## Montana (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Martin , komisch    wir sollten die Explorer-Touren zusammen fahren.   

Ich war heute ohne grosse Vorplanung unterwegs und kann Deine Beobachtungen bestätigen. Von Köln gings via Refrath, Saaler Mühle in die Hardt. Dort habe ich eine kleine FAB Runde gedreht (ich kenne mich da ja auch nicht so gut aus   ) Also die single trails wäre ich auch nicht gefahren, da kompletter Supermatsch. Der kleine trail am Naturfreundehaus vom Parkplatz runter war für meine Verhältnisse nicht fahrbar. Es lag ja noch ein wenig Restschnee und das bereits gescholzene Wasser war im Boden  .Eine Riesensauerei im Moment die Hardt. 

Dann bin ich über TP GL in den KF. Dort ebenfalls auf der Höhe 180-200 m tierisch matschig (siehe Hardt) Die Zufahrt zum downhilltrail an der A4 ist wohl planiert worden   (Pferdereiterlobby     ) Nach dem Tütberg gings wieder besser, Schweineweg runter über die Rohre und wieder den Wurzeltrail hoch , alles einwandfrei fahrbar.    Der Westen ist dann absolut ohne Probleme befahrbar gewesen und die single trails an der Forsbacher Mühle (da gibt es mehr wie man glaubt   ) waren wunderbar.   Zum Lüderich hoch habe ich mir geschenkt da ich ja nachmittags noch eine Adventsfeier hatte _(sonst hätte ja auch das Ahrtal zum Glühen bringen können) _ 


Fazit :  Wir müssen flexibel reagieren. Mein *Vorschlag* : weniger STs   mehr nette Forstwege.   Auch das kann gut werden. Die Hardt sollte bitte drin bleiben , aber über coole Forstwege. 

Werde jetzt noch den GEKO befragen

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> bin gestern nachmittag die Variante 0 der Glühweintour gefahren, d.h. kein Glühwein , dafür aber über 70 km und mehr als 1.200 hm.
> Ab Verlassen des Lüderich dann weiter mit Licht .
> ...


----------



## Montana (4. Dezember 2005)

Hier noch die GEKO Auswertungen meiner heutigen Explorer-Tour.
Die dazugehörige *.ovl Datei sende bei Interesse gerne per mail.





Das 2 D Diagramm 

Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um die komplette Tour. Die restliche An- bzw. Abfahrt habe ich gekürzt.
Warum sind die Fotos seit neustem zu breit für die Bildschirmdarstellung bzw. warum gibt es keine medium Darstellung mehr  . 


VG Guido​


----------



## hama687 (4. Dezember 2005)

speicher platz einsparungen könnt ich wetten


----------



## juchhu (5. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin , komisch  wir sollten die Explorer-Touren zusammen fahren.


 
Ich bekomme immer so spontane Eingebungen, deren Vorbereitung (Route am PC einwickeln, Sachen packen, Bike fertigmachen, anziehen) locker mehr als eine Stunde dauern.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Fazit : Wir müssen flexibel reagieren. Mein *Vorschlag* : weniger STs  mehr nette Forstwege.  Auch das kann gut werden. Die Hardt sollte bitte drin bleiben , aber über coole Forstwege.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin gestern noch eine Runde NW am Lüderich gewesen. Dort habe ich die Uphillstreckenführung verbessert. Jetzt haben wir von der Sülz in Untereschbach (58 m ü. NN) bis zum Ringwall auf dem Lüderich (260 m ü. NN) echte 200 hm Uphill (Das dürfte der einzige 200 hm Uphill in direkter Umgebung zum KF sein).  

Habe dann noch den ST vom Lüderich runter durch den Tannentunnel genommen, den ich am Samtag nicht angefahren bin.
Heijeija, war der rutschig. Den packen wir am Mittwoch besser auch nicht rein.

Ich werde die Variante 1 überarbeiten, d.h. durch die Hardt statt ein/zwei Runden (fieser Wurzeluphilltrail nach Neuenhaus fliegt raus), runter nach Immekeppel, nach der Sülz vorbei, den Lüderich auf der Nordseite hoch und auf der Südseite runter, rüber in den östlich KF, Tütberg, rüber in den westlichen KF, Juchhu Nighttrail und zurück. 

Daten kommen noch. Erarbeite Route mit instruierenden Routenpunktnamen. Gibts dann als Download.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Dezember 2005)

KFL breitet sich aus  KFL everywhere 

Am Ende des Textes lauert Guido..


----------



## juchhu (5. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> KFL breitet sich aus  KFL everywhere
> 
> Am Ende des Textes lauert Guido..


 
Wenn das mal nicht in einer Kanzlerschaft  oder gar Höherem endet!   

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2005)

Am Tollsten wäre es wenn ich endlich mal vernünftig _mountainbikefahren _ lernen würde     

Aber die website zum monte troodeloeh    ist schon toll . Das ist der Kölner Teil bzw. die kölsche Version des Königsforst.

VG Guido

Zitat aus dem Gipfelbuch :

28.7.2004

Habe heute zum 1. Mal eine Nachtbesteigung gewagt, nur begleitet von meinem Hund und 2 Flaschen Reissdorf. Geradezu unheimlich, stockfinster, unbekannte Geräusche links und rechts des Weges. Aber ich konnte mich auf meinen Hund verlassen: Ungefährliche Geräusche ignoriert er, ich fühlte mich sicher. Dann aber an der Kreuzung kurz vor dem Monte rumorte er ganz fürchterlich. Auf der Kreuzung sah ich im Mondeslicht eine Figur, ca. 3 Meter hoch. Da erinnerte ich mich an die Erzählungen meines Großvaters: Es soll früher hier ein Yeti-ähnliches Wesen gegeben haben. Was tun? Kann ich flüchten? Ist er schneller als ich? Die Lösung: Ich stellte das Reissdorf auf den Boden und rannte los um mein Leben. Ich dachte, dass er als echter kölscher Junge nicht an den Flaschen vorbeikommt. Wie man sieht, hat es funktioniert. Ich nenne ihn "Troodi" und Wanderer: Seid vorsichtig des nachts und nehmt Reissdorf mit.

Fxtrxtt



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das mal nicht in einer Kanzlerschaft  oder gar Höherem endet!
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Am Tollsten wäre es wenn ich endlich mal vernünftig _mountainbikefahren _lernen würde
> 
> ...


 
Na, dann habe ich gute Nachrichten für Dich:

Die Glühweintour wurde von inoffiziell "schwer" wieder in offiziell "leicht" umgeplant. Die Forstjungs haben in der Hardt ganze Arbeit geleistet. Mehr als eine Schleife auf FABs ist nicht zumutbar. Und am Lüderich lassen wir mal lieber die STs auch abseits liegen. 

So wird es zu einer echten KFL-Tour.  

Es werden weniger als 50 km und 800 hm werden. Genauere Daten folgenden noch.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (6. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann habe ich gute Nachrichten für Dich:
> 
> Die Glühweintour wurde von inoffiziell "schwer" wieder in offiziell "leicht" umgeplant. Die Forstjungs haben in der Hardt ganze Arbeit geleistet. Mehr als eine Schleife auf FABs ist nicht zumutbar. Und am Lüderich lassen wir mal lieber die STs auch abseits liegen.
> 
> ...



Keine Trails?   
Ich glaub wir müssen das heute Abend mal ausdiskutieren


----------



## Montana (6. Dezember 2005)

Stimmt , ihr habt ja heute abend Grosses vor   
Viel Spass dabei und feiert anständig 

Ich persönlich hoffe heute abend das Handball Training  zu überleben .   
Das Spiel gegen die E-Jugend wird eine grosse Herausforderung.     

Bis morgen abend Guido




			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Trails?
> *Ich glaub wir müssen das heute Abend mal ausdiskutieren  *


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Dezember 2005)

Vorhersage für Morgen und Bergisch - Gladbach: Regenwahrscheinlichkeit :  90 %


----------



## Montana (6. Dezember 2005)

Danke , Ingo , das bringt mich auf eine Idee. Weiss eine(r) wie weit es vom Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Bergisch - Gladbach ist   Dann könnten wir nach 19:00 noch dahin fahren  Dann macht uns der Regen auch *garantiert*   garnichts mehr aus.   

VG Guido




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vorhersage für Morgen und Bergisch - Gladbach: Regenwahrscheinlichkeit :  90 %


----------



## freebiker_yam (7. Dezember 2005)

Moin Guido,
von Bensberg nach GL max 15. min.
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## bikekiller (7. Dezember 2005)

Findet die Wei(h)nach(ts)ja(hres)tour heute in jedem Fall statt ? I need this information to plan my day without stress and to have outlook in this dark room. Danke.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ..... and to have outlook in this dark room. Danke.
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller



Du arbeitest in einem Darkroom


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2005)

...und outlook haben wir höchstens auf dem Rechner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (7. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...und outlook haben wir höchstens auf dem Rechner...



rischtisch


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2005)

Martin scheint noch nicht fit dazu    , daher meine kurze Antwort.

*
Oui  Madame  *  


VG Guido 






			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Findet die Wei(h)nach(ts)ja(hres)tour heute in jedem Fall statt ? I need this information to plan my day without stress and to have outlook in this dark room. Danke.
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Martin scheint noch nicht fit dazu*  , daher meine kurze Antwort.
> 
> 
> *Oui Madame *
> ...


 
Mal ganz freundlich hier!  


Habe ich gestern/heute   keinen Alkohol getrunken.
Habe ich ja schließlich auch noch andere Foren zu betreuen  
wollte mein Hund heute morgen eine längere Runde in Hardt bummeln  
Ich gebe für spätestens 16:30 Uhr das "GO" oder "NOGO" als Tourguide. 


VG Martin

PS: Bei angekündigter und eintretender Dunkelheit fahre ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Hilljumper (7. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz freundlich hier!
> 
> 
> Habe ich gestern/heute   keinen Alkohol getrunken.
> ...



Du hast vergessen, die rituelle Espressozubereitung, kochen, bügeln, putzen und die Viertelstunde bezahlte Arbeit aufzuführen  

Übrigens haben wir gestern die Schlüssel zu unserem Häuschen bekommen. Die ersten Karton sind schon drüben, damit Du nächste Woche bei den fünf Stunden *unbezahlter* Arbeit nicht überfordert wirst


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Du hast vergessen, die rituelle Espressozubereitung, kochen, bügeln, putzen und die Viertelstunde bezahlte Arbeit aufzuführen
> 
> *(2)*Übrigens haben wir gestern die Schlüssel zu unserem Häuschen bekommen. Die ersten Karton sind schon drüben, damit Du nächste Woche bei den fünf Stunden *unbezahlter* Arbeit nicht überfordert wirst


 

Diese Rituale sind ja in meinem Zeitmanagement  fester Bestandteil und überfordern mich somit nicht. Daher müssen sie auch nicht aufgeführt werden. 
Wie fünf Stunden unbezahlter Arrbeit? Ich dachte, ich könnte das virtuell am Bildschirm erledigen.  Im übrigen ist das bei mir nie Arbeit sondern immer Leistung. Wenn auch einer der wenigen Fälle, die honorarfrei abgewickelt werden. 
VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2005)

Martin hat gesprochen  , so soll es denn auch sein    




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz freundlich hier!
> 
> 
> Habe ich gestern/heute   keinen Alkohol getrunken.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

komme gerade aus der Hardt von meiner Inspektionsrunde mit Hund (nicht als alternative Sportart eintragungsfähig, da u.a. Puls unter 100  ) gehumpelt.  

Ja, Ihr habt richtig gelesen, "gehumpelt".  

Leider bin mich auf einem Downhilltrail ausgerutscht und habe mir den rechten Fuß umgeknickt (Aua, aua). Der Rückweg hat fast dreimal so lange gedauert.  Jetzt habe ich schon so einen großen Hund und konnte trotzdem nicht auf ihm nach Hause reiten.  

Ich habe vorhin die Schuhe ausgezogen und den Fuß gekühlt, aber a) passt der nicht mehr in den Bikeschuh  und b) kann ich diesen Klumpfuß nicht mehr ohne Schmerzen bewegen. 

*Also, von mir als Tourguide jetzt das "NOGO". *

Falls einer die vorbereitete Tour guiden will, soll er sich schnell melden, dann maile ich auf eine Real-E-Mail-Addy die GPS-Daten (MagicMaps, Fugawi und ASCII-Overlay) zu. 

Sorry, Mädels und Jungs, aber da bin ich echt blöd gefallen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> komme gerade aus der Hardt von meiner Inspektionsrunde mit Hund (nicht als alternative Sportart eintragungsfähig, da u.a. Puls unter 100  ) gehumpelt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin da, habe aber kein Interface in der Uni   
Ich frag mal den Marco.

Gruß manni

P.S. Bau mal die Trails ein


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da, habe aber kein Interface in der Uni
> Ich frag mal den Marco.
> 
> Gruß manni
> ...


 
Jaja, so sind die Bikekameraden.  Kein Wort des Mitgefühls und keine gute Besserungswünsche, nur ein kaltschnäuziges "Her mit den Daten!"  

Willst Du die KFL-Glühweintour in der Schwierigkeitseinstufen "leicht" anstatt meiner guiden, oder willst Du unabhängig mit ein paar Buddies fahren?

VG Martin

PS: Anliegend die Glühweintour in der KFL-Variante (allerdings noch mit dem ST Tannentunnel (mittel bis schwer)), 40-45 km, 600-700 hm


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2005)

Zunächst mal : Schade und Gute Besserung , Martin   
Mein Tipp : Kühlen und noch mal kühlen und Salbe drauf. 

Zum weiteren Verlauf : Wir können die normale KFL - nightride mit zusätzlichem Besuch des Weihnachtsmakts machen . Das heisst kleine - mittlere FAB Tour mit einigen wenigen trails durch den KF und die WH. Guides können wechseln , wie oft in letzter Zeit. Geko Dateien sind mir jetzt nicht so wichtig , ich navigiere *nachts* ungerne nur nach Geko.   

Also mein Vorschlag : Treffen wie geplant um 17:45 Parkplatz Köln-Brück.

P.S. Ich kann jeden verstehen der nun abspringt bzw. seine Meinung zur Tour ändert. Kein Problem.   Aber durch Martins Ausfall    wird das jetzt natürlich leider eine andere Sache wie ursprünglich geplant und angekündigt.    

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> komme gerade aus der Hardt von meiner Inspektionsrunde mit Hund (nicht als alternative Sportart eintragungsfähig, da u.a. Puls unter 100  ) gehumpelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2005)

Zusatz zu meinem Vorschlag  :

Das wird nun wie gewohnt eine *leichte* KFL- Tour. Das heisst : 

Strecke : 35 - 40 km max. 500 hm Dauer : ca. 3-4 Std. 90 % FAB / 10 % ST

Es geht überwiegend durch den Königsforst und die Wahner Heide , die Hardt und der Lüderich sind zunächst mal nicht beabsichtigt. 

VG Guido

Jörg und Bernhard haben ja immer ein paar nette Wegvorschläge


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst mal : Schade und Gute Besserung , Martin
> Mein Tipp : Kühlen und noch mal kühlen und Salbe drauf.


 
Danke, Käpten, mein Käpten,   tut auch gar nicht mehr so weh   .



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zum weiteren Verlauf : Wir können die normale KFL - nightride mit zusätzlichem Besuch des Weihnachtsmakts machen . Das heisst kleine - mittlere FAB Tour mit einigen wenigen trails durch den KF und die WH. Guides können wechseln , wie oft in letzter Zeit. Geko Dateien sind mir jetzt nicht so wichtig , ich navigiere *nachts* ungerne nur nach Geko.
> 
> Also mein Vorschlag : Treffen wie geplant um 17:45 Parkplatz Köln-Brück.
> 
> ...


 
Eine Strecke, die nicht nicht kenne, würde ich auch nicht im Dunkeln mit GPS befahren. Für mich hat das nur den Vorteil, dass während ich quassele, und die Beleuchtung vom GEKO sich für den nächten Routenpunkt anschaltet, ich weiß, dass die nächste Richtungsänderung ansteht. Im dunkeln Wald sehen die meisten Abzeigungen gleich aus. 

Also viel Spass  , ich denke an Euch  . Vielleicht mache ich mir heute Abend aus Frust eine Flasche Glühwein auf und weg damit. 

VG Martin


----------



## bikekiller (7. Dezember 2005)

Lieber juchu,

ein ganz großes Gute Besserung an Dich. Du armer Kerl. Das tut bestimmt arg weh und sieht auch noch schlecht aus. Wir werden ein bis zwei Humpen für Dich mitheben. 

Gruß
Gertrud


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber juchu,
> 
> ein ganz großes Gute Besserung an Dich. Du armer Kerl. Das tut bestimmt arg weh und sieht auch noch schlecht aus. Wir werden ein bis zwei Humpen für Dich mitheben.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das den Besserungswünschen so weiter geht, ziehe ich mir die Schuhe an und fahre 'mit'.   
Obwohl ich ein wenig vom rechten Fuß wegschneiden müsste  , damit er in den Bikeschuh hineinpasst. 

"Rukididu, Rukididu, es ist Blut im Schuh!"  

VG Martin

PS: Wie war das jetzt?  Heißen Glühwein auf den Fuß und kalte Umschläge auf den Kopf? Oder heißen Gühwein in Juchhu reinkippen und heute kalten Umschlag auf den Fuß und morgen auf den Kopf?


----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, so sind die Bikekameraden.  Kein Wort des Mitgefühls und keine gute Besserungswünsche, nur ein kaltschnäuziges "Her mit den Daten!"
> 
> Willst Du die KFL-Glühweintour in der Schwierigkeitseinstufen "leicht" anstatt meiner guiden, oder willst Du unabhängig mit ein paar Buddies fahren?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre mit den anderen die am Treffpunkt sind mit, möchte mich ja auch nicht im Königsforst verirren.
Und das du mir Gefühlskälte   unterstellst ist unfair   
Du hast doch gedrängt man soll dir schnell Bescheid geben. Da wollte ich eben keine Zeit mit Floskeln verschwenden   
Natürlich gehört dir mein tiefstes Mitgefühl und auch deinem Team, das nun auf den fleißigen Punktesammler verzichten muß. Ein schwerer Schlag in solch unsicheren Zeiten   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> komme gerade aus der Hardt von meiner Inspektionsrunde mit Hund (nicht als alternative Sportart eintragungsfähig, da u.a. Puls unter 100  ) gehumpelt.
> 
> ...



Du tust mir leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2005)

Muss doch absagen, habe meinen zweiten Akku nicht dabei   
Werde dann zu Hause ne Runde drehen.
Dann mal bis nächste Woche.

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre mit den anderen die am Treffpunkt sind mit, möchte mich ja auch nicht im Königsforst verirren.
> Und das du mir Gefühlskälte  unterstellst ist unfair
> Du hast doch gedrängt man soll dir schnell Bescheid geben. Da wollte ich eben keine Zeit mit Floskeln verschwenden
> Natürlich gehört dir mein tiefstes Mitgefühl und auch deinem Team, das nun auf den fleißigen Punktesammler verzichten muß. Ein schwerer Schlag in solch unsicheren Zeiten
> ...


 
Jaja, wer den Schaden hat, brauch für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.  

Wg. Punkte: Ich will es nur spannend machen  . Euch das Gefühl geben, ein Aufholen sei möglich  . Aber freut Euch nicht zu freuen, denn erstens werden meine Teamkameraden sich jetzt doppelt schlagen  und zweitens kann ich bestimmt Ende nächster Woche wieder rumhoppeln.  

VG Martin

PS: Wenn ich wieder fahren kann und es trockener ist, holen wir die Singletrail-lastige Glühweintour nach. Außerdem hatte ich Volker @enrgy noch eine Singletrailtour versprochen, quasi als nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Dezember 2005)

In Erftstadt gibt's heute Abend ne sehr nette Schmalspurrunde, siehe Rennrad-News.de, LMR


----------



## Manni (7. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hatte ich Volker @enrgy noch eine Singletrailtour versprochen, quasi als nachträgliches Geburtstagsgeschenk.



Ich hoffe das hat er schriftlich


----------



## ralf (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe KFLer,

ich nutze die Gelegenheit mich klammheimlich aus dem Staub, ... äh Matsch ..., zu machen. Nicht wegen dem armen, verhinderten schwerstverletzten Guide.     
Nein, das hat mir die Entscheidung beim aktuellen Wetter nur erleichtert.  
Letzendlich muß ich doch meinem Benutzertitel treu bleiben ...    

Dem verbleibenden Rest    wünsche ich viel Spaß!   
Zieht hier und da bitte eine Spur für mich mit durch den Schlamm.    

Gruß Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zusatz zu meinem Vorschlag  :
> 
> Das wird nun wie gewohnt eine *leichte* KFL- Tour. Das heisst :
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das hat er schriftlich


 
Nein, hat er nicht. Braucht er aber auch nicht. Tour findet aber nicht Einzug ins LMB, sondern ist eine Buddy-Tour. D.h. Onkel Juchhu sagt per PM Bescheid und lädt persönlich (nur Auserwählte) ein.  
Weniger Leute, schneller Abstimmung, gleiches Niveau, mehr Spass. 
Ist übrigens eh meine Devise für 2006.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das hat er schriftlich


Soeben ausgedruckt...  
Aber er hat nicht gesagt, zu welchem Geburtstag...  
Also Mutter aller Erklärbären, komm mal wieder auf die Beine! Evtl. doch mal zum Doc und "röntchen" lassen, nicht daß es ein Bänderriß ist. Hatte ich vor 20 Jahren auch mal, kannste gut ne Woche nicht auftreten.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben ausgedruckt...
> *Aber er hat nicht gesagt, zu welchem Geburtstag... *
> Also Mutter aller Erklärbären, komm mal wieder auf die Beine! Evtl. doch mal zum Doc und "röntchen" lassen, nicht daß es ein Bänderriß ist. Hatte ich vor 20 Jahren auch mal, kannste gut ne Woche nicht auftreten.
> 
> Gute Besserung!


 
He, bin ein Berater oder ein Berater?  Immer ein Hintertürchen offen halten. 

Wg. Woche, ist schon klar. Wenn keine Komplikationen auftreten, denke ich, kanns Ende nächster Woche wieder langsam so 'gehen'.

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (7. Dezember 2005)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an unseren Erklärbär.

Ich bin übrigens auch raus heute....schaff es leider zeitlich nicht, da ich länger arbeiten musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2005)

So wir sind zurück und die nicht dabei waren haben echt was verpasst   
_Grüsse nochmal an Martin und gute Genesung _ 

*KFL - Team @ Friends Glühwein nightride 7.12.2005 * 

Klein bischen   entäuscht waren wir schon angesichts der deutlich weniger wie erwarteten MTB - Gesichter - die Prominenz fehlte leider gänzlich  

So waren wir heute:

Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Felix @timhau
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Jörg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana 

Jörg zeigte uns zunächst mal einen sehr netten überraschenden Weg   nach Bensberg zum Weihnachtsmarkt. Dort gab es eine weitere sehr angenehme Überraschung .  Glühwein Happy hour  jeden Mittwoch  von 18:00 - 20:00 d.h. Glas für 1     Das führte zu zwei Runden und zu heissen Maronen   Sehr gut

Nachdem wir ne gute halbe Stunde getrunken und gefeiert hatten sind wir aus lauter Jux und Dollerei zum Schloss über das Kopfsteinplaster hoch. Hier verabschiedete sich leider Gertrud . Super , dass sie da war und mitgemacht hatte    Grosser Respekt , nun hatte sie aber genug.  

Nun gings los . Wechselde guides führten uns auf eine tolle neue völlig ungeplante interessante Strecke, Hardt , Moitzfeld , Immekeppel , (toller Matsch downhill), Untereschbach , Lehmbach , KF , über die Rohre zum Tütberg , Richtung Forsbach , trails an der Mühle zurück in den KF und über den schon immer schon matschig trail und die schnelle Abfahrt zurück zum Parkplatz.

Fahrdauer netto  (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : 3:00 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 35 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 500 hm


Besonderheiten : Mit Glühwein im Körper ist MTBfahren irgendwie anders   

Nächste Woche Start um *18:30 *  vielleicht wieder mit Glühwein     

VG Guido


----------



## bikekiller (8. Dezember 2005)

Ja das war an sich eine feine Tour, wenn ich nicht meinen Helm vergessen, nix gefuttert hätte und dann der leckere Glühwein nicht gewesen wäre... so habe ich halt alleine eine Schlängelspur durch den KF nach Hause gezogen. Ich hatte jedenfalls nach 1 1/5 Bechern Happy Hour Hotwine nicht nur warme Füße...   Nächste Woche bekomme ich dann wirklich nur den Kinderpunsch !

Danke an Montana für die Guide Übernahme und ein großes *Buhhhh* an alle die nicht erschienen sind ! Ausgenommen sind natürlich die die sich ordentlich abgemeldet haben - ist ja klar.

nächsten Mittwoch wieder mit montana ? Ja klaro.

Also Servus
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2005)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das war an sich eine feine Tour, *wenn ich nicht meinen Helm vergessen, nix gefuttert hätte* und dann der leckere Glühwein nicht gewesen wäre... so habe ich halt alleine eine Schlängelspur durch den KF nach Hause gezogen. Ich hatte jedenfalls nach 1 1/5 Bechern Happy Hour Hotwine nicht nur warme Füße...  Nächste Woche bekomme ich dann wirklich nur den Kinderpunsch !
> 
> Danke an Montana für die Guide Übernahme und ein großes *Buhhhh* an alle die nicht erschienen sind ! Ausgenommen sind natürlich die die sich ordentlich abgemeldet haben - ist ja klar.
> 
> ...


 
Und das, obwohl Du erst nachher den Glühwein getrunken hast.   

Vielleicht sollten wir doch besser auf heißen Tee im Camelbak umsteigen. 
Wg. nächsten Mittwoch:Schaun mer mal, ob ich bis dahin wieder einen runden Tritt hinbekomme. 


VG Martin


----------



## freebiker_yam (8. Dezember 2005)

Moin, ja war gestern wie immer: T O P
Mein MB hat irgenwie gestern die Farbe gewechselt.   Von ursprünglich
*rot*/*blau* in so eine komische *lehmfarbe*, lag das am Glühwein ?
Besten Dank das Ihr am Anfang auf den alten Mann gewartet habt.
See You next week

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2005)

freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, ja war gestern wie immer: T O P
> Mein MB hat irgenwie gestern die Farbe gewechselt.  *Von ursprünglich*
> *rot/blau in so eine komische lehmfarbe, lag das am Glühwein* ?
> Besten Dank das Ihr am Anfang auf den alten Mann gewartet habt.
> ...


 
Trinken sollst DU das Zeug, nicht über Dein Bike giessen und trocknen lassen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2005)

Danke , aber das Lob möchte ich direkt an Jörg @ Schnegge weitergeben. Der Kerl   kennt sich erstaunlich gut in der Gegend aus   Bloss die aktuellen Matschzustände    hat er nicht 100% im Griff  Ich kümmere mich weiterhin um die Koordination der Termine und um die Kommunikation hier im Thread etc. daher freue ich mich sehr über jeden weiteren ortskundigen guide. Auch Bernhard und selbstverständlich Gertrud kennen noch nette für KFLer fahrbare Wege   

Warten wir mal darauf das Alex wiederkommt und die KFL Freeride Saison wieder eröffnet wird. Gibt das es eigentlich leichtes bzw. Wellness - Freeriding ?  Sonst habe ich es wohl gerade erfunden.

@* Bernhard  * 

 So ist das halt wenn man im Dezember nachts im Dunklen mit einem Fahrad im Wald herum fährt   

Schönes Wochenende und fleissiges Punktesammeln liebe Mädels   

Gruss Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das war an sich eine feine Tour, wenn ich nicht meinen Helm vergessen, nix gefuttert hätte und dann der leckere Glühwein nicht gewesen wäre... so habe ich halt alleine eine Schlängelspur durch den KF nach Hause gezogen. Ich hatte jedenfalls nach 1 1/5 Bechern Happy Hour Hotwine nicht nur warme Füße...   Nächste Woche bekomme ich dann wirklich nur den Kinderpunsch !
> 
> *Danke an Montana für die Guide Übernahme* und ein großes *Buhhhh* an alle die nicht erschienen sind ! Ausgenommen sind natürlich die die sich ordentlich abgemeldet haben - ist ja klar.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (8. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Warten wir mal darauf das Alex wiederkommt und die KFL Freeride Saison wieder eröffnet wird. Gibt das es eigentlich leichtes bzw. Wellness - Freeriding ?  Sonst habe ich es wohl gerade erfunden.
> 
> 
> Gruss Guido



eh das war meine Idee zwiwchen den Touren mit Bade Klamotem im Bensberger Mediterana sich etwas erhollen


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2005)

Aber klar doch    Kommt dann demnächst, was ?  
Dazu laden wir aber auch wieder Prominenz ein   





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> eh das war meine Idee zwiwchen den Touren mit Bade Klamotem im Bensberger Mediterana sich etwas erhollen


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Aber klar doch  Kommt dann demnächst, was ?
> Dazu laden wir aber auch wieder Prominenz ein


 
Da hätte ich noch eine Event-Tour  

Die Sechs-Sterne-Tour oder auch Zwei-Schlösser-Tour genannt  

Morgens früh los durchs Bergische. Mittags Einkehr im Schlosshotel Lerbach. Frischmachen, Umziehen und anschließendes Mittagessen beim Drei-Sterne-Koch Dieter Müller. Umziehen und dann einen kleinen weiteren Verdauungsritt. Gegen Abend dann Einkehr im Schlosshotel Bensberg. Erst ein kleiner Aufenthalt Beauty & Spa Bereich. Dann eine Verwöhneinheit beim Drei-Sterne-Koch Joachim Wissler. Zum Schluß gemütliches Ausklingen in der Kaminbar mit Digestifs und Rauchwaren. Für die ganz Harten noch ein Nightride.
Übernachtung in den sparanisch eingerichteten Suiten.  

Die Tag-/Nachttour ohne Riegel und Isogetränken  dürfte sich dann im vierstelligen Bereich für jede(n) TeilnehmerIn bewegen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2005)

Das klingt gut , sogar sehr gut   Da ich persönlich eh z.B. nicht viel Geld für Fahrrad und Klamotten sowie Zubehör ausgebe , finde ich Deine Idee auch ganz gut finanzierbar und daher ausgezeichnet   

Noch dieses Jahr oder im Frühjahr 2006 ?
Mit LMB Eintrag oder nur buddies ?
Mit Prominenz oder nur KFL -"Fussvolk"    ?

 macht Guido 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da hätte ich noch eine Event-Tour
> 
> Die Sechs-Sterne-Tour oder auch Zwei-Schlösser-Tour genannt
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2005)

Tausende haben danach gefragt. Hier sind sie :

*KFL - Team @ friends Glühwein nightride* 
*
GEKO   Daten*

2 D Diagramm :

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/nightride_2005_12_07_Gluehwein_2D.jpg 

Höhendiagramm :







Grüsse aus der Domstadt

Guido​


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt gut , sogar sehr gut  Da ich persönlich eh z.B. nicht viel Geld für Fahrrad und Klamotten sowie Zubehör ausgebe , *finde ich Deine Idee auch ganz gut finanzierbar und daher ausgezeichnet  *
> 
> Noch dieses Jahr oder im Frühjahr 2006 ?
> Mit LMB Eintrag oder nur buddies ?
> ...


 
Soll ich mal konkret die Preise erfragen?  

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, möchte ich diese Kohle lieber in ein neues Bike stecken. 

VG Martin

PS: Bei der Tour seid Ihr ja durch meinen Vorgarten gefahren  , hättet ja wenigstens auf einen Sprung vorbeikommen können.  Glühwein war auch noch da.


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Soll ich mal konkret die Preise erfragen*?



Nööö besser nicht - ich glaube , das wird doch zu teuer. 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, möchte ich diese Kohle lieber in ein neues Bike stecken.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Bei der Tour seid Ihr ja durch meinen Vorgarten gefahren  , hättet ja wenigstens auf einen Sprung vorbeikommen können.  Glühwein war auch noch da.



Hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass Du da in der Nähe wohnst.
Ich bin mehr oder weniger Jörg und Bernhard hinterher. Wir sind am Kadettenweiher rechts hoch Richtung Moitzfeld , da haben wir doch im Sommer u.a. mal vernünftiges Kurvenfahren    auf dem damals staubigen Parkplatz geübt. Am Bikeshop sind wir auch vorbei gekommen und Jörg hat auf dieser Strasse noch Mofas oder Roller gejagt.  

War schon lustig. Danke für den angebotenen Glühwein, der hätte aber nicht mehr rein gepasst.  
Beim nächsten Mal. 

Gruss Guido


----------



## hama687 (9. Dezember 2005)

1 Hit noch schalalalalala ...    Königsforst an die Spitze


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2005)




----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2005)

Wer  hätte das gedacht   

Alex , was macht Dein Rad ? Fährts Du nächsten Mittwoch wieder mit. 

KFL-Team @ friends Glühwein nightride II  

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Hit noch schalalalalala ...    Königsforst an die Spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (10. Dezember 2005)

nein wahrscheinlich nicht! Hatt aber weniger mit dem Rad zu tun eher mit meiner Gesundheit


----------



## Derk (10. Dezember 2005)

M E I N S !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8731722974&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Juchhu !!!


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> M E I N S !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8731722974&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
> 
> Juchhu !!!



3, 2, 1, D E I N S !







Glückwunsch Derk. Willkommen in Club der Fully-Fahrer.   
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2005)

lichen Glückwunsch, Derk .  Das Rad sieht ja klasse aus   
Ich freue mich schon darauf demnächst mal wieder mit Dir zu touren. 

VG Guido




			
				Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> 3, 2, 1, D E I N S !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Derk,



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> M E I N S !!!
> 
> Juchhu !!!


 
Spitze alter Fullyfahrer 

Bis demnächst bei der nächsten Tour im Januar, vielleicht mal in der Ville.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Cheetah (10. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> M E I N S !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8731722974&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
> 
> Juchhu !!!


*SUPER!*  

Der Lieserpfad kann kommen.  

Jetzt nur noch ne gute Lampe, und man sieht sich wieder im Königsf*ro*st.


----------



## Derk (11. Dezember 2005)

@cheetah

Hallo Frank,

Dein Tip mit dem Verpackungsmaterial war gut, sehr gut sogar.  Gestern war ich  5h + 40 min bei Temperaturn um den Gefrierpunkt auf dem Rad. Die Füße waren zwar nichtübermäßig warm, aber vor allem jedoch nicht  "abgefroren" wie auf vielen früheren Wintertouren.

Die Idee ist patentgeeignet !!!!  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (11. Dezember 2005)

Starte am Mittwoch wieder duch nach Brück zu eurer Tour von Spich

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1807

wer startet ab spich mit?


----------



## Montana (11. Dezember 2005)

Super   Pepin. Wir freuen uns auf Dich .

@ Hilljumper 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ingo zu 100+ WP - Punkten. Damit hältst Du uns in den Top20   

Viele Grüsse

Guido

KFL-Team @ friends Glühwein nightride II  



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Starte am Mittwoch wieder duch nach Brück zu eurer Tour von Spich
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1807
> 
> wer startet ab spich mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (12. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Super   Pepin. Wir freuen uns auf Dich .
> 
> @ Hilljumper
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt schon das vierfache meiner ursprünglich zugesagten Punktezahl von 25,5  

Aber diese Woche wird es weniger werden, weil am Samstag der Umzug erfolgt. Erst beim Kisten packen merkt man, dass es mal wieder Zeit wird, den Sperrmüll zu bestellen. So ein Umzug erleichtert die Trennung vom Inventar enorm  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch am Mittwoch zum Glühwein


----------



## bikekiller (12. Dezember 2005)

wer hat schon mal die fleißigen RSF gesehen, der sollte in den WP gehen... lalalalalilalala...     

Montag mittag 11:54 Uhr Rang 7 !!!!!

Applaus Applaus ! 

Bis Mittwoch. Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (12. Dezember 2005)

schön , schön für euch  ... aber wir holen euch noch ein   

Nee , wird wohl doch nix ...    ist aber egal   Wenn wir zuviel biken würden , dann verlieren wir doch unser KFL Attribut und müssten auch noch mittlere Touren fahren    

Apropos : Kennt eine(r) den downhill (Pferdeweg)* nördlich * von Untereschbach ?  Man kommt direkt auf ein Restaurant (Rusticana?) zu und kann dann unter der A4 über einen Knüppelanstieg wieder in den Königforst zurückgelangen ?

Ich habe den trail am Samstag _gefunden_ und hab mein Rad da mal runtergeschoben.   

Bis Mittwoch 

Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat schon mal die fleißigen RSF gesehen, der sollte in den WP gehen... lalalalalilalala...
> 
> Montag mittag 11:54 Uhr Rang 7 !!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni (12. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> schön , schön für euch  ... aber wir holen euch noch ein
> 
> Nee , wird wohl doch nix ...    ist aber egal   Wenn wir zuviel biken würden , dann verlieren wir doch unser KFL Attribut und müssten auch noch mittlere Touren fahren
> 
> ...



Den kenn ich nur vom hochfahren    Ist aber im oberen Teil mehr Bach als Trail.
Wenn einer von euch von dort oben aus ne schöne Strecke nach Herkenrath kennt, kann ich da mal ne wirklich schöne Singletrail Runde anbieten. Aber bisher ist da noch zu viel Asphalt dabei.   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Montana (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi Manni , meinst du den trail hier :






Da habe ich mich vorher in Gross- bzw. Kleinhohn schon "verfranst" . Wo sind hier die extrem -Ortskundigen   ?
Übrigens : Ich glaube nicht , dass da eine(r) von Mitteleschbach nach Kleinhohn hochfährt , oder   

Gruss Guido



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Den kenn ich nur vom hochfahren    Ist aber im oberen Teil mehr Bach als Trail.
> Wenn einer von euch von dort oben aus ne schöne Strecke nach Herkenrath kennt, kann ich da mal ne wirklich schöne Singletrail Runde anbieten. Aber bisher ist da noch zu viel Asphalt dabei.
> 
> Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (12. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mann , meinst du den trail hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau den mein ich. Gegenüber vom Steakhaus auf der rechten Straßenseite in die Büsche. Allerdings war der Weg schon vor 2 Jahren in einem schlechten Zustand. Fahrbar, wenn überhaupt noch, dann nur bis zur Hälfte. Danach lief da der Bach auf dem Weg. Keine Ahnung wie es da heute aussieht. Wenn die Wupperberge vor der Haustür liegen kommt man ja nicht oft in diese abgelegene Gegend.   
Als Downhill macht der Weg aber sicher mehr Sinn.
Wer mir aber ne schöne Alternative von Untereschbach nach Herkenrath bietet - darf auch ruhig eine größere Schleife sein - den belohne ich mal mit dieser legendären Tour. Sind einige nette Sachen dabei - falls ich die noch zusammenkriege   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

melde mich zurück  . Bin zwar noch nicht wieder fit  , aber habe schon wieder mit dem Punktesammeln begonnen  .
Bis zum Ende der Woche locker Aufbautraining  und ab nächste Woche wird wieder gekämpft.   

Schließlich müssen wir dem Team FAB zeigen  , wo der Hammer hängt. 

Hatten uns schon überholt.  

So, KFL-er, macht sie fertig.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2005)

@ juchhu

Welcome back , Martin   Jetzt geht es also wieder los.
Morgen werden wir ein paar Punke Vorsprung herausfahren.   

@ Manni

Die SIT Leute  müssten sich doch da gut auskennen. Rico oder Stefan wissen bestimmt was Geeignetes. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein , wird das KFL-Team _(wer auch immer dabei wird)_ am Wochenende eine Explorer Tour unternehmen.   _müssen  _ 

Grüsse Guido


----------



## juchhu (13. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ juchhu
> 
> Welcome back , Martin  Jetzt geht es also wieder los.
> Morgen werden wir ein paar Punke Vorsprung herausfahren.
> ...


 
Bei einer KFLeicht - Tour am kommenden Sonntag könne ich mir vorstellen, evetuell nicht abzusagen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2005)

Könnte man ja mal so locker   im Auge behalten. Zunächst morgen mal gucken und fahren und dann mal schauen   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer KFLeicht - Tour am kommenden Sonntag könne ich mir vorstellen, eventuell nicht abzusagen.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (13. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man ja mal so locker  im Auge behalten. Zunächst morgen mal gucken und fahren und dann mal schauen


 
Naja, das Gute daran ist, dass ich für morgen nicht absagen muss, da ich gar nicht vor hatte, zu erscheinen.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (13. Dezember 2005)

huhu da gibts rechts und links noch mehr trails da bin ich auch mal hingeraten das ist dieser komische bach der rot ist wenn mich nicht alles teuscht naja ich bin mal hoch gefahren weil ich zurück musste    aber noch mal ne danke


----------



## Pepin (13. Dezember 2005)

werde das morgen vom wetter abhängig machen ob ich bis brück komme sollte ich nicht pünktlich da sein nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2005)

Kein Problem , aber freuen würden wir uns schon wenn Du kommst 
Hoffen wir einfach mal auf ein akzeptables Wetter.

Grüsse Guido



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> werde das morgen vom wetter abhängig machen ob ich bis brück komme sollte ich nicht pünktlich da sein nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2005)

Also ich werde schon allein wegen der *GHH* _(Glühwein Happy Hour) _ fahren   Vllt können wir ja am Sonntag mal was ganz Leichtes unternehmen. Mitstreiter(innen) sind herzlich willkommen. Kennt einer so nen "komischen" jungen MTB - Hund   , ich glaub der heisst Alex oder so ähnlich ... der könnte auch noch mal  ....   

Grüsse Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das Gute daran ist, dass ich für morgen nicht absagen muss, da ich gar nicht vor hatte, zu erscheinen.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## Montana (14. Dezember 2005)

Mensch   mittlerweile können wir uns ganz schön geehrt fühlen. Überal liest man nun den Begriff ... Touren auf dem KFL-Niveau... 

und auch ..

KFLer stehen im Wald rum ... KFLer trinken nun auch während der Tour.....    

Super Sache   irgendwie   

Übrigens : Schaut *jetzt* mal raus und denkt daran. Heute abend um 18:30 startet wieder eine Tour  ..... auf KFL- Niveau ...   und wir fahren wieder zum Weihnachtsmarkt um Glühwein zu trinken 

Grüsse Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch   mittlerweile können wir uns ganz schön geehrt fühlen. Überal liest man nun den Begriff ... Touren auf dem KFL-Niveau...  und auch ..
> 
> Grüsse Guido



Wieso kannst Du das lesen   
Ignore -Funktion deaktiviert


----------



## bikekiller (14. Dezember 2005)

Tag zusammen !
Gerne würde ich auch mitkommen und ich versuche es feste aber ich muss diese Woche immer lange arbeiten... also wenn bis 18:30 Uhr der KF nicht flutlichthell erleuchtet wird, habe ich es nicht geschafft. Also bitte nicht extra warten. 
Hoffe, es wird mal wieder besser ... 

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (14. Dezember 2005)

Wäre echt schade wenns nicht klappt . Gib *Alles*   



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Tag zusammen !
> Gerne würde ich auch mitkommen und ich versuche es feste aber ich muss diese Woche immer lange arbeiten... also wenn bis 18:30 Uhr der KF nicht flutlichthell erleuchtet wird, habe ich es nicht geschafft. Also bitte nicht extra warten.
> Hoffe, es wird mal wieder besser ...
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (14. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde schon allein wegen der *GHH* _(Glühwein Happy Hour) _ fahren   Vllt können wir ja am Sonntag mal was ganz Leichtes unternehmen. Mitstreiter(innen) sind herzlich willkommen. Kennt einer so nen "komischen" jungen MTB - Hund   , ich glaub der heisst Alex oder so ähnlich ... der könnte auch noch mal  ....
> 
> Grüsse Guido




I am sry... ich werde mich erst wieder dazu gesellen wenn der Umbau meines Bikes Vollstanden ist, das wird wahrscheinlich irgendwann nach Silvester sein   weil ich vorher auch gar nicht das Werkzeug dafür habe! Bis dann


----------



## Montana (14. Dezember 2005)

Noch mal kurz die Bestätigung :

TREFFEN HEUTE 18:30 Uhr K-BRÜCK 

Wir warten so bis max.18:45 Uhr dann fahren wir los.

Bis gleich Guido

@ Alex  Schade , Mensch Du hast ja ein Pech. Welches Werkzeug fehlt Dir denn ?


----------



## Pepin (14. Dezember 2005)

Habs leider nicht geschaft bis Brück an der Einflugschneise fing es heftig anzuregnen so das ich dann runter an die Sülz gefahren bin wo es wieder besser wurde und ich meine tour über die Scheiderhöhe und den Lohmarer Wald vortsetzen konnte und so doch noch auf 42km un ca.500 Höhenmeter kommen konnte.

hoffe ihr hattet auch eine schöne tour.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Montana (15. Dezember 2005)

Kein Problem Pepin.   Dann sehen wir uns eben ein anderes Mal. Es blieb glücklicherweise trocken, war aber sehr matschig. 

Grüsse Guido



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Habs leider nicht geschaft bis Brück an der Einflugschneise fing es heftig anzuregnen so das ich dann runter an die Sülz gefahren bin wo es wieder besser wurde und ich meine tour über die Scheiderhöhe und den Lohmarer Wald vortsetzen konnte und so doch noch auf 42km un ca.500 Höhenmeter kommen konnte.
> 
> hoffe ihr hattet auch eine schöne tour.
> 
> Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Redking (15. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> I am sry... ich werde mich erst wieder dazu gesellen wenn der Umbau meines Bikes Vollstanden ist, das wird wahrscheinlich irgendwann nach Silvester sein   weil ich vorher auch gar nicht das Werkzeug dafür habe! Bis dann



Hallo Alex,
meld dich mal bei mir, vielleicht habe ich ja das passende Werkzeug!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi Guido,
war mal wieder 'ne schöne Tour heute, mit Tieren in Öl  , Glüwein im Glas   und Schlamm auf den Trails...
   Du hast soeben Gertrud im Gesamtranking überholt    
Wir werden die RSFs noch einholen  , ich sags Dir...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. Dezember 2005)

So wir sind zurück 

KFL - Team @ Friends Glühwein nightride Teil II    14.12.2005 

Der Glühweinfahrerstamm scheint zu stehn denn wir waren  : 


Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Felix @timhau
Jörg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana 

Wir fuhren wieder den netten Weg vom vorigen Mittwoch mit kleinen Umweg und nem Wahnsinnsanstieg vom Milchborntal hoch zum Schloss   . Flott zur Glühwein-Bude   . Dort gab es das kulinarische Highlight aller bisherigen KFL - Touren. *3 Runden Glühwein *und dazu spendiert Felix noch netterweise einen Teller *Anitipasti.* Krabben,  gefüllte Oliven , gefüllte Peperonis , Artischocken alles in feinstem Öl eingelegt dazu türkisches Fladenbrot wurden von uns vier Helden     mit Glühwein   heruntergespült  Diesen Gaumenschmaus werden wir  so schnell nicht vergessen .    

Danach sind wir auch noch etwas Mountainbike im dunklen Wald gefahren. 

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : 2:17 Std    
Streckenlänge : ca. 30 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 350 hm


Besonderheiten : keine   

ACHTUNG : Nächste Woche Start *ausnahmsweise *  erst am Donnerstag   18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr  , bestimmt wieder mit Glühwein    


VG Guido


----------



## Montana (15. Dezember 2005)

Danke Jörg, unter uns gesagt : Ich glaube die Mädels haben auch nicht wirklich viel drauf . Die sind noch locker einzuholen. Wenn Martin erst wieder fit ist und Alex mal wieder fährt und Ingo umgezogen ist .....


.... dann ist Frühjahr    

Ich habe immer noch den Krabben/Glühweingeschmack im Mund   

1A Tour , aber echt. 

VG Guido



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> war mal wieder 'ne schöne Tour heute, mit Tieren in Öl  , Glüwein im Glas   und Schlamm auf den Trails...
> Du hast soeben Gertrud im Gesamtranking überholt
> Wir werden die RSFs noch einholen  , ich sags Dir...
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... *3 Runden Glühwein * ... *Anitipasti.* Krabben,  gefüllte Oliven , gefüllte Peperonis , Artischocken alles in feinstem Öl eingelegt dazu türkisches Fladenbrot ...  Donnerstag    ... bestimmt wieder mit Glühwein ...


Zu der Kombination kann ich nicht mehr NEIN sagen. Da simma dabei, dat is' priima ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bikekiller (15. Dezember 2005)

Donnerstag nächste Woche ist prima. Da kann ich sicher. Leider hat es gestern nicht geklappt, wie vorausgesehen... schade.

Übrigens die RSF ruhen sich diese Woche etwas aus und starten dann in der Weihnachtswoche extrem durch. Antäuschen und dann rechts überholen...   naja, auch wir Mädels müssen mal etwas anderes machen als biken.

Also weiterhin ein gutes Rennen für das KFL Team.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## ralf (15. Dezember 2005)

Moin KFLer,

.. hm, ... Donnerstag ist mal was anderes.     
Wenn's eben pressiert, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.   

Heiligabend hat dann ja noch 48 h Zeit ...    

Die Netten Dinge wie:

- Weihnachtsbaum aufstellen   
- Geschenke einpacken   
- Gabentisch aufbauen   
- Zu allen lieb, nett und geduldig sein   

lassen sich in der verbleibenden Zeit sicher unterbringen.   

Gruß und bis dann...
Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ACHTUNG : Nächste Woche Start *ausnahmsweise *  erst am Donnerstag   18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr  , bestimmt wieder mit Glühwein
> VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (15. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
falls ich am Donnerstag, den 22.12.2005 um bzw. kurz nach 19:00 Uhr am Bensberger Weihnachtmarkt zu Euch stossen darf und es trocken ist  , würde ich mich gerne Eurer KFL-Glühwein-Fressorgie  anschließen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. Dezember 2005)

@ Stefan_SIT

Jau    , super, ich kann mir vorstellen , dass Du mit diesem kulinarischem Höchstgenuss aus dem Studio zulocken bist. 

@ bikekiller

Gut Getrud . Bring bitte auch Licht ins Dunkele. Ist ja kurz vor Heiligabend.   

@ ralf

Ich würde mich sehr freuen   . Hast uns schon ein wenig gefehlt .  

@ juchhu

Martin, du bist herzlich willkommen. Wir werden bestimmt eine Zeitlang dort verweilen.   Danach können wir Dir ja noch in die Hardt folgen.  

Aber das Wichtigste ist zunächst : Ist denn am 22.12.2005 noch Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg ?

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (15. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stefan_SIT
> 
> Jau  , super, ich kann mir vorstellen , dass Du mit diesem kulinarischem Höchstgenuss aus dem Studio zulocken bist.
> 
> ...


 
Hatte der Onkel Juchhu doch schon gepostet.
Hier nochmal die Daten aus der WM-Broschüre:

Weihnachtsmarkt in Bergisch Gladbach-Bensberg
Kleiner Weihnachtsmarkt (15 Stände) in der Fußgängerzone am Fuße des
Bensberger Schlosses. Im Angebot befinden sich weihnachtliche
Spezialitäten zum Kaufen und Genießen.
Termin: 24.11.-*23.12.2005*
jeweils von 11.00-*19.00 Uhr*
Ort: Schlossstraße (Fußgängerzone)

Seht aber zu, dass Ihr vor 19:00 Uhr da seid  ,
damit die nicht die Fussgängerzone einrollen und die Bürgersteige hochklappen, 
bevor ich komme.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (15. Dezember 2005)

Danke, Martin , auf Dich kann man sich verlassen   

Also unsere Erfahrung ist, dass der Glühweinstand mind. bis 20:00 Uhr (da GWHH   ) geöffnet ist . Die Antipasta - Bude    so bis 19:30 Uhr. Also haben wir etwas Luft. Wir werden so 19:00 - 19:15 Uhr eintreffen. . 

Bis dann 

Guido


GWHH = *G*lüh*w*ein*h*appy*h*our




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte der Onkel Juchhu doch schon gepostet.
> Hier nochmal die Daten aus der WM-Broschüre:
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt in Bergisch Gladbach-Bensberg
> ...


----------



## Montana (15. Dezember 2005)

So hier ist nun der Termin (22.12.2005 18:30 Uhr ) zu finden : 


KFL-Team @ friends Glühwein nightride III 


_  Die ganz kurz vor Weihnachten KFL- Tour _


Bitte flott eintragen wenns beliebt  ​


----------



## juchhu (15. Dezember 2005)

JAWOHL, CHEF !  


VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (15. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So hier ist nun der Termin (22.12.2005 18:30 Uhr ) zu finden :
> 
> 
> KFL-Team @ friends Glühwein nightride III
> ...



Ich werde alles dransetzen, damit unsere Weihnachtstour mit allen Teammitgliedern stattfinden kann. Und wenn ihr mich in eure Abendgebete einschließt(zu wem oder was ihr auch immer beten mögt), wird sich meine anbahnende Erkältung nicht verschlimmern und juchhu wird darauf verzichten. mir am Samstag im Umzugsstreß den Kühlschrank oder die Waschmachine auf die Füsse fallen zu lassen


----------



## juchhu (15. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde alles dransetzen, damit unsere Weihnachtstour mit allen Teammitgliedern stattfinden kann. Und wenn ihr mich in eure Abendgebete einschließt(zu wem oder was ihr auch immer beten mögt), wird sich meine anbahnende Erkältung nicht verschlimmern und *juchhu wird darauf verzichten. mir am Samstag im Umzugsstreß den Kühlschrank oder die Waschmachine auf die Füsse fallen zu lassen*


 
Kann ich sicherstellen , da ich ja nur für die Organisation und Führung des Transporters zuständig bin   , quasi nur leichte Führungsaufgaben.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie am Mittwoch angekündigt steht jetzt der Termin für meine Seelschied-Explorer-Tour....
SET am 17.12.2005 

Also fleißig anmelden...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So hier ist nun der Termin (22.12.2005 18:30 Uhr ) zu finden :
> 
> KFL-Team @ friends Glühwein nightride III
> _  Die ganz kurz vor Weihnachten KFL- Tour _
> Bitte flott eintragen wenns beliebt  ​


Wenn jemand Lust hat, vorher noch 'n Stündchen oder zwei auf wenig Auto-frequentierten Straßen und ohne viele Höhenmeter (20-30 km) im GA1/GA2-Bereich zu fahren, würde ich mich über die Gesellschaft sehr freuen.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (16. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jörg , eigentlich ein Spitzenangebot , deine Explorer Tour rund um Seelscheid   

Ich würde auch selbstverständlich mitfahren , wenn ich nicht ultimativ wegen dem Schlimmsten   was es kurz vor Weihnachten auf Erden gibt , verhindert wäre.  Gemütlicher Einkaufsbummel am letzten Adventssamstag in der Kölner City   

Was würde ich gerne tauschen.   Aber der Rest des Teams wird bestimmt mit grosser Freude und grossem Eifer teilnehmen   

Viel Spass jedenfalls und Du kannst Dich darauf verlassen, bei einer der nächsten Seelscheid Touren bin ich 100% dabei.   

Viele Grüsse Guido





			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie am Mittwoch angekündigt steht jetzt der Termin für meine Seelschied-Explorer-Tour....
> SET am 17.12.2005
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg , eigentlich ein Spitzenangebot , deine Explorer Tour rund um Seelscheid
> 
> Ich würde auch selbstverständlich mitfahren , wenn ich nicht ultimativ wegen dem Schlimmsten  was es kurz vor Weihnachten auf Erden gibt , verhindert wäre. Gemütlicher Einkaufsbummel am letzten Adventssamstag in der Kölner City
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich nicht, mache zu der Startzeit gerade Kühlschrank- und Waschmaschinenweitwurf. Mit Extra-WP-Punkten, wenn ich Füße von WP-Teilnehmern treffe.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jörg , und warst Du unterwegs ? Es war ja ein richtiges Sauwetter    

Nach unserm Einkaufsbummel im superchaotischem Köln musste ich heute nachmittag auch noch ein bischen raus und bin via Refrath , Saaler Mühle hoch nach Bensberg, kontrolliert ob Glühweinstand noch da    , dann über Forsthaus in den KF und dort ne kleine Runde und zurück. Das Ganze im Schneeregen    und bei eisigem Wind. Ich taue gerade erst mal auf. 8 hart verdiente WP Punkte   

Viel Grüsse Guido




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie am Mittwoch angekündigt steht jetzt der Termin für meine Seelschied-Explorer-Tour....
> SET am 17.12.2005
> ...


----------



## Pepin (17. Dezember 2005)

das ist doch das beste MTB-Wetter 

da machts doch erst wieder Spaß


----------



## indian (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo kfl-Gemeinde,

wer morgen (Sonntag, 18.) Lust auf eine kleine Schleife Rtg. Lüderich hat, ist um 10:00 am Forsthaus Bensberg. Dauer ca. 2 h bei gemäßigtem Tempo.

Großes Lob für Euren konsequent netten Umgangston!
Ist im Forum ja offensichtlich nicht mehr ganz so selbstverständlich...

Grüße


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo indian , grüss Dich. Vielen Dank für Dein nettes Angebot. Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht ob das morgen um 10:00 Uhr klappt. Könnte eng werden, ist ja der vierte und letzte Advent   . Ich wollte Dir auch schon per sms Bescheid geben. Sollte ich es nicht bis 10:05 schaffen, dann freue ich mich aufs nächste Mal. Vllt kann ich erst morgen nachmittag raus. Dann würde ich mich Pepin anschliessen. 

Der freundliche nette   Umgangston bleibt hier immer so - solange ich hier aktiv bin. 

Viele Grüsse Guido





			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kfl-Gemeinde,
> 
> wer morgen (Sonntag, 18.) Lust auf eine kleine Schleife Rtg. Lüderich hat, ist um 10:00 am Forsthaus Bensberg. Dauer ca. 2 h bei gemäßigtem Tempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derk (18. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt kann ich erst morgen nachmittag raus. Dann würde ich mich Pepin anschliessen.



Hallo Guido,

ich werde mich auf ein Wiedersehen heute Nachmittag freuen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (18. Dezember 2005)

dann sind wir ja schon 3 Gemüdliche, aber leider noch keine mtb-neulinge


----------



## ralf (18. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Der freundliche nette   Umgangston bleibt hier immer so - solange ich hier aktiv bin.
> Viele Grüsse Guido



   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube die MTB-Neulinge werden verstärkt nach Weihnachten auftauchen. Wenn ich das aber im Nachbar Thread richtig mitbekommen habe, werden diese weniger mit uns im Matsch fahren wollen  , sondern eher ein paar nette Betontreppen in der City unsicher machen  . Und das können wir denen wiederum nicht zeigen.   

Schade mit meinen gestern verpassten Touern . Wir waren jedenfalls sehr nett zu Fuss im Wald unterwegs und ich habe eine Menge (für mich) neuer interessanter ,fahrbarer (mit ein wenig Übung   ) Singletrails  für MTB-Anfänger , Wiedereinsteiger und Wellnessfahrer(innen) entdeckt. Diese werde ich gerne mal im kommenden Jahr bei Tageslichttouren auspacken. Eine genaue Beschreibung des Gebiets erfolgt aus gutem Grund nicht. Es tut sich was im Königsforst und Umgebung. Daher ist auch eine Grundvorausetzung dafür die 100 %ige  Beachtung der DIMB Regeln. Sonst ist der Spass leider flott vorbei.   

Viele Grüsse und eine schöne Vorweihnachtswoche wünscht Euch 

Guido

Nicht vergessen :  KFL-Team @ friends Glühwein nightride III  






			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> dann sind wir ja schon 3 Gemüdliche, aber leider noch keine mtb-neulinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die MTB-Neulinge werden verstärkt nach Weihnachten auftauchen.
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

so ruhig hier im Unterforum, geradezu weihnachtlich friedliche Stimmung  

Also bei mir wird es auch erst nach Weihnacht wieder was mit dem MTB-Touren.
Diese Woche tobe ich wieder auf dem Ergo rum, um wieder Form zu gewinnen. 
Donnerstag werde ich nicht dabei sein können, da wir Freitagmorgen zu den Schwiegereltern abreisen. Nachdem ich Michael Laden abgeschlossen habe, kann ich mich mit Packen und anderen Vorbereitungen rumschlagen. 
Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (19. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> so ruhig hier im Unterforum, geradezu weihnachtlich friedliche Stimmung


Bei uns hier schon   . Aber leider nicht  überall.   


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche tobe ich wieder auf dem Ergo rum, um wieder Form zu gewinnen.


Vorige Woche meinte ich noch , dass es schwer wird als Team Top 20 zu halten. Nun haben einige Teams schwer aufgeholt und es droht uns die Top 30 oder gar tiefer  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag werde ich nicht dabei sein können, da wir Freitagmorgen zu den Schwiegereltern abreisen. Nachdem ich Michael Laden abgeschlossen habe, kann ich mich mit Packen und anderen Vorbereitungen rumschlagen.
> Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen.
> VG Martin



Sehr schade , Martin , aber wir werden Einen oder zwei  auf Dich  mittrinken. Wir sehen uns dann bei neuen Touren im neuem Jahr. Überleg Dir doch bitte schon mal ein weiteres Grossevent.   

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## juchhu (19. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns hier schon  . Aber leider nicht überall.


 
Jaja, ich weiß. Mod Steve hat mir gestern eine PM geschickt und mich gebeten, meine Bikeshop Moitzfeld Werbung aus meiner Signatur zu entfernen.  
Dabei sind wir etwas ins Plaudern gekommen. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vorige Woche meinte ich noch , dass es schwer wird als Team Top 20 zu halten. Nun haben einige Teams schwer aufgeholt und es droht uns die Top 30 oder gar tiefer


 
Weine nicht, Käpten, mein Käpten. Ab heute heute mache ich Dir wieder den strampelnden Vogel.  

So schlecht stehen wir gar nicht. Es fehlen halt nur meine Punkte durch den Ausfall. Aber jetzt holen wir wieder auf.   



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schade , Martin , aber wir werden Einen oder zwei auf Dich mittrinken. Wir sehen uns dann bei neuen Touren im neuem Jahr. Überleg Dir doch bitte schon mal ein weiteres Grossevent.
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> 
> Guido


 
An was hattest Du gedacht? Antwort bitte per PM, bevor es wieder hier laut und unruhig wird. Ich hab da eh noch ein paar Infos  .

Hier geht im Augenblick die Post ab. Schneeflocken so groß wie Golfbälle ! 
Seit heute vormittag schneit es fast ohne Unterbrechung. Am Morgen war die Siedlungsstraße noch frei, jetzt ist schon eine 3 cm Schneedecke  .







Ich werde nachher mal einen Snowride oder vielleicht doch besser NW  machen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (19. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, ich weiß. Mod Steve hat mir gestern eine PM geschickt und mich gebeten, meine Bikeshop Moitzfeld Werbung aus meiner Signatur zu entfernen.
> Dabei sind wir etwas ins Plaudern gekommen.


Aha   hmmm , um was ging es denn  so   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Weine nicht, Käpten, mein Käpten. Ab heute heute mache ich Dir wieder den strampelnden Vogel.  So schlecht stehen wir gar nicht. Es fehlen halt nur meine Punkte durch den Ausfall. Aber jetzt holen wir wieder auf.



Es fehlen auch noch von Anderen  Punkte , ist aber def. kein Problem. Es geht ja um die Frühjahrsfitness , oder    



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *
> An was hattest Du gedacht?* Antwort bitte per PM, bevor es wieder hier laut und unruhig wird. Ich hab da eh noch ein paar Infos  .
> 
> Hier geht im Augenblick die Post ab. Schneeflocken so groß wie Golfbälle !
> ...


Na ganz einfach: Ein fast nicht zu "toppendes" MTB - Grossereignis der ganz besonderen Art. Natürlich ohne jegliche Diskussion   

Sei bitte vorsichtig im Schnee. Du wirst noch gebraucht   

Viele Grüsse Guido


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Dezember 2005)

Dank Martins selbstloser und nahezu aufopfernder Hilfe    haben wir am Samstag auch den Umzug geschafft. Das war ziemlich klasse, soviel Hilfe erhalten zu haben.   Ich werde in ewiglicher Dankbarkeit den zahlreichen Helfern und Helferinnen verbunden bleiben, die selbst vor Schränken, deren Ausmaße das Treppenhaus zu sprengen drohten, nicht kapitulierten!  . Zumindest haben wir jetzt die gepackten Kartons, aus denen wir letzte Woche gelebt haben in Alfter stehen und können das Leben aus dem Karton hier fortsetzen, bis der ganze Kram wieder ordnungsgemäß verstaut ist.    Aber langsam reduzieren sich die Umzugskarton vor dem Fenster und lassen den Blick nach draußen zu. Was soll ich sagen, heute morgen hatte ich so komische weiße Flocken auf der Jacke,   als ich vor die Tür trat. Sowas gab es in Köln nie. Und wenn, dann waren es die Verdauungsreste der Tauben, aber auf keinen Fall Schnee!!  

Eigentlich wollte ich ja im Laufe der Woche mein Bike in Köln abholen und damit ins neue Heim radeln, um mal wieder ein paar WP-Punkte zu sammeln, aber das sieht draußen nicht wirklich verlockend aus. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird es ja noch besser und es gelingt uns, den Niedergang des Teams im Ranking ein wenig abzufedern.   

Ingo


----------



## hama687 (19. Dezember 2005)

*Bastel*Hammer*Schraub*











So nach den ersten Versuchen sahen die Bikes so aus beim ersten hatt alles so geklappt wie vorgestellt ^^ beim 2 hab ich es mit der Gabel aufgegeben ka wie die raus geht






Für RedKing - Wie kriegt man den die Kurbel losse vllt weiste es ja wenn ja Werkzeug  






Man glaubt es kaum dieses Dingen hatt 5 Monate Ghost Shifting verursacht   entlich weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi Alex, das sieht ja nach einer mordsmässigen Schrauberei aus   . Ich bin gespannt was die Spezialisten dazu sagen. Kriegst Du das Rad bis Donnerstag zusammen ?   

Noch : Kannst Du bitte die Bilder auf eine Breite von max. 700 pixel schrumpfen. Sonst kriegen wir wohl bald Ärger   


Beispiel :






Viele Grüsse Guido


----------



## hama687 (19. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Alex, das sieht ja nach einer mordsmässigen Schrauberei aus   . Ich bin gespannt was die Spezialisten dazu sagen. Kriegst Du das Rad bis Donnerstag zusammen ?
> 
> Noch : Kannst Du bitte die Bilder auf eine Breite von max. 700 pixel schrumpfen. Sonst kriegen wir wohl bald Ärger
> 
> ...



wie denn? nein du bis donnersatg gehts leider nicht meine Unterstüzung schafft es erst am 26


----------



## Redking (19. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bastel*Hammer*Schraub*
> 
> 
> So nach den ersten Versuchen sahen die Bikes so aus beim ersten hatt alles so geklappt wie vorgestellt ^^ beim 2 hab ich es mit der Gabel aufgegeben ka wie die raus geht
> ...


Hallo Alex,
ich sehe eine Verschraubung für einen 8'er Inbusschlüssel!
Und dann mit dem Kurbelabzieher!
Sah an meiner Hollowtechkurbel I aber alles anders aus.   

Kannst du am Gabelschaft den Schwarzen oberen Ring vom Steuersatz drehen??

Wenn ich Freitags nicht das Menue für Heiligabendvorbereiten müsste könnte ich schon früher.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (19. Dezember 2005)

ja kann man nur darunter ist nichts mehr was irgendwie zum aufschrauebn aussieht


----------



## Montana (19. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wie denn? nein du bis donnersatg gehts leider nicht meine Unterstüzung schafft es erst am 26



Meinst Du Bilder verkleinern ? Ich nehme dafür IRFAN View. Ist Freeware und kannst Du hier  runter laden 

Einfach das grosse Bild mit diesem Programm laden und dann *Bildgrösse ändern * wählen. Dort dann z.B. 700 pixel einstellen . Die zweite Zahl (Bildhöhe) passt sich automatisch an. In dem Format auf dem Server unter dem alten Dateinamen als JPEG speichern und schon müsste es klappen.

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (19. Dezember 2005)

zu kompleziert habs sie gelöscht ^^


----------



## Handlampe (19. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich sagen, heute morgen hatte ich so komische weiße Flocken auf der Jacke,   als ich vor die Tür trat. Sowas gab es in Köln nie. Und wenn, dann waren es die Verdauungsreste der Tauben, aber auf keinen Fall Schnee!!



Brauchst dir aber keine Sorgen zu machen. Die Schneehöhen werden auch in Alfter (wie in Köln) in mm gerechnet.


----------



## Montana (19. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> zu kompleziert habs sie gelöscht ^^



Das kann doch für Dich nicht zu kompliziert sein   . Du bist doch mit diesem neumodischen Kram aufgewachsen.     Also löschen hättest Du die Bilder nicht unbedingt müssen., das sieht ja jetzt noch schlimmer aus   Es gab wohl in einem anderem Thread vom Moderator den Hinweis auf vernünftige Bildergrösse. Ich hätte die Forum-Sache an deren Stelle so eingerichtet, dass man Bilder nur in der passenden Grösse einfügen kann

Viel Erfolg beim Basteln. 

Guido


----------



## Manni (19. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja kann man nur darunter ist nichts mehr was irgendwie zum aufschrauebn aussieht



Da gibts auch nichts zu schrauben. Wenn sich die Gabel nicht rausziehen läßt einfach oben mit nem Gummihammer/Holzklotz auf den Schaft schlagen. Dann wird die schon unten rausrutschen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hama687 (19. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts auch nichts zu schrauben. Wenn sich die Gabel nicht rausziehen läßt einfach oben mit nem Gummihammer/Holzklotz auf den Schaft schlagen. Dann wird die schon unten rausrutschen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



werd ich morgen mal versuchen danköö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (20. Dezember 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst dir aber keine Sorgen zu machen. Die Schneehöhen werden auch in Alfter (wie in Köln) in mm gerechnet.



Und den Euro gibts hier auch schon  

Bis demnächst im Kottenforst


----------



## juchhu (20. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

seit gestern wieder im Rennen und Anschluß an die TOP 100 gefunden.  
Wo ist denn unser Team hin abgerutscht?   
So, jetzt legt jeder noch ein Schüppe Punkte bis Weihnachten drauf, und nach den Feiertagen wird alles in Grund und Boden gepunktet.   

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (20. Dezember 2005)

Martin 

Tja wir sind im Moment "nur" auf Platz 27 (20.12.2005 10:30)   

Gut , *Schnegge* braucht schon wegen seiner bereits vorhandenen Form    nicht so intensiv zu trainieren , *hama* hat Probleme mit der Radtechnik   (seit Beginn des WP ) sonnst wären da ganz andere Punkte zusammengekommen , *Ingo* ist nicht schlecht dabei    , totz Erkältung und Umzug , *Martin* kennt bald alle "aktuellen" DVDs    und *Montana* trainiert zwar relativ oft  aber erfolglos   , dafür draussen   

Zusammengefasst : Wir sind ein richtig nettes Team    

Auf in den Kampf , Männer   






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> seit gestern wieder im Rennen und Anschluß an die TOP 100 gefunden.
> Wo ist denn unser Team hin abgerutscht?
> ...


----------



## hama687 (20. Dezember 2005)

zum thema ^^ hab die gabel raus bekommen.... fackt ist scheinbar ist in dem alten rahmen der steuer satz eingefasst???? ( kann das sein? ) naja auf jeden fall ist die gabel bzw der shaft 2 cm zu kurz oben


----------



## Montana (21. Dezember 2005)

Kurz noch mal zur Erinnerung :


Donnerstag 22.12.2005 18:30 Uhr 

Parkplatz am Wildgehege in Köln - Brück 

KFL-Team @ friends Glühwein nightride III  


 _Die ganz kurz vor Weihnachten KFL- Tour_​


----------



## hama687 (21. Dezember 2005)

jajaja ich glaub es kaum nach 4 Stunden basteln und 10 Liter berühgenden Tee hab ich ein Grund Gerüst...












Nur eine frage an unsere Profis??? Der Schafft ist in dem Vorbau ca 3/4 drinne ist das zu kurz kann da was passieren? 











Aso hier das Driss Opfer dingen ps² Wei zum Teufel kriegt man eine Kurbel Deore LX los habs mit dem Kurbel abzieher versucht aber der kann ja nichts abziehn... da ist ja nichts zum abstossen   

Grüsse Alex


----------



## ralf (21. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Aso hier das Driss Opfer dingen ps² Wei zum Teufel kriegt man eine Kurbel Deore LX los habs mit dem Kurbel abzieher versucht aber der kann ja nichts abziehn... da ist ja nichts zum abstossen
> 
> Grüsse Alex




Hallo Alex,

nicht verzweifeln:
- Zunächst benötigst Du einen normalen Kurbelabzieher - aber den hast Du ja offenbar.
- In die Hohlachse kommt ein kleiner Passzylinder, damit der Kurbelabzieher sich abdrücken kann. Der Zylinder kostet beim Freundlichen so um die  5,-. So etwas zu haben ist sinnvoll, da es immer mal wieder gebraucht wird.
- Denke daran, die am Ende des Gewindes liegende Unterlegscheibe zu entfernen, sonst drückst Du Dir nur das Kurbelgewinde kaputt. Dann geht nix mehr.   

So und nun ran, Dein Projekt sieht ja bereits ganz passabel aus.   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (21. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> jajaja ich glaub es kaum nach 4 Stunden basteln und 10 Liter berühgenden Tee hab ich ein Grund Gerüst...



     

Wir erwarten Dich morgen um 18:30 mit dem bike   

Jetzt gehts also wieder los. 

Grüsse Guido

Übrigens: Klappt doch klasse mit der Bildgrösse. Ich wusste das Du das kannst


----------



## Manni (21. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> jajaja ich glaub es kaum nach 4 Stunden basteln und 10 Liter berühgenden Tee hab ich ein Grund Gerüst...
> 
> Nur eine frage an unsere Profis??? Der Schafft ist in dem Vorbau ca 3/4 drinne ist das zu kurz kann da was passieren?
> 
> ...



Wenn der Gabelschaft bis Mitte obere Befestigungsschraube reicht ist das Ok, ist der Schaft allerdings kürzer würde ich damit nicht fahren. Dann such lieber nach einem flacher bauenden Steuersatz.

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubedidup (22. Dezember 2005)

@Manni: Ein flacherer Vorbau dürfte schwer werden! Schau dir mal den Abstand der Schrauben an! Das ist schon relativ eng. Ich habe zumindest bis jetzt noch nie nen deutlich flacheren Vorbau gesehen!
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Manni (22. Dezember 2005)

hubedidup schrieb:
			
		

> @Manni: Ein flacherer Vorbau dürfte schwer werden! Schau dir mal den Abstand der Schrauben an! Das ist schon relativ eng. Ich habe zumindest bis jetzt noch nie nen deutlich flacheren Vorbau gesehen!
> Gruß Ralf



Ich hab ja auch Steuersatz gesagt   aber der baut auch schon recht flach und flachere sind dann bestimmt auch nicht billig.


----------



## juchhu (22. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

soeben haben wir die 1.000-er Teampunktegrenze geknackt.  

Vielleicht schaffe ich heute abend noch ein paar Punkte.
Ab morgen sind nur noch NW-Punkte und ggf. Punkte mit dem TB (Treckingbike ) bis einschließlich Montag drin.  
Ich verlasss mich auf Euch.  

Dem KFL-Team & friends wünsche ich heute abend bestes Wetter, Mengen an Glühwein und Antipasti sowie einen geile KFL-Nightride. 

Frohe und nicht zu geruhsame  Weihnachtsfeiertage wünsche ich meinem KFL-Team & friends. 

Bis nächste Woche. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (22. Dezember 2005)

Möge das Wetter und der Glüghwein mit euch sein  

Ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und ein paar friedliche und besinnliche Tage, Freunde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich gehe nun die wesentlichen Utensilien zum Fest besorgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auf bald, Ingo


----------



## Montana (22. Dezember 2005)

@ Martin und Ingo

Danke euch auf die Schnelle    für die netten Wünsche. Gleich gehts los.
2 vom Team werden heute dabei sein und es wir bestimmt nett wie immer   

Aktueller Wetterbericht Köln : seit heute vormittag trocken 7°C etwas diesig 
*
Bis gleich.  * 

Guido


----------



## Montana (23. Dezember 2005)

So wir sind zurück 

KFL - Team @ Friends Glühwein nightride Teil III 22.12.2005 

_Die ganz kurz vor Weihnachten Tour _ 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

ralf 
Manni 
Stefan_SIT 
timhau 
v6bastian 
Enrgy 
Schnegge 
crasher1973 
Montana

Jörg führte uns netterweise wieder den bereits bekannten Weg nach Bensberg. Selbst langjährige Einwohner wie Stefan kannten diese interessante Strecke nicht. An der Glühweinbude gab es diesmal leider keine fast schon gewohnte happy hour   (leider nur Mittwochs) Trotzdem wurden ein paar Becher gekippt.  Diesmal ohne Speisen , es ergab sich einfach nicht   Nun hatte es zu regnen begonnen und die Tour wurde bei strömendem Regen fortgesetzt. Hoch in die Hardt und über Moitzfeld in den KF dort ekligste   Matschtrails gefahren , für die ich die volle Verantwortung übernehme   Dann volles Rohr zurück zum Parkplatz. 

Danke an Jörg @ Schnegge für das erstklassige guiding   der Tour. Das ist bei uns halt so. Wer gute Wege kennt der kann sie vorschlagen und sie werden auch gefahren. Auch wenns schon mal matschig ist. Das Tempo war diesmal nahezu mittel - also etwas flotter wie üblich, das lag aber auch an den flinken Gästen   

Noch mal zur Erinnerung : Die KFL - Touren sind immer noch einfach und relativ langsam   . Es gibt keine festen Guides - das wechselt wie es passt und ich als Initiator dieser Sache bin damit sehr einverstanden .


Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 2 Std   
Streckenlänge : ca. 25 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 350 hm


Besonderheiten : Strömender Regen und sehr tiefer Boden 

ACHTUNG : Nächste Woche Start sehr wahrscheinlich am *Mittwoch 28.12.2005 * aber *im Hellen * das heisst *14:00 oder 15:00 * . Ich bitte um Vorschläge.

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... ACHTUNG : Nächste Woche Start sehr wahrscheinlich am *Mittwoch 28.12.2005 * aber *im Hellen * das heisst *14:00 oder 15:00 * . Ich bitte um Vorschläge.
> VG Guido


Hallo @all:
mir hat's ebenfalls gut gefallen. Mein Eindruck als "Ersttäter": alles schön entspannt und locker, keine testosteronschwangere Luft oder sonstiges dummes "Rumgepose".
Daher fange ich mal mit dem Vorschlagen an: ab 15:00 Uhr wäre ich gerne wieder dabei, wenn auch nur für 2 Stündchen, da ich danach noch (wieder) arbeiten muss. Aber das sollte ja, wie gestern auch, kein Problem sein.
Euch allen frohe Festtage

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ralf (23. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Besonderheiten : Strömender Regen und sehr tiefer Boden
> 
> ACHTUNG : Nächste Woche Start sehr wahrscheinlich am *Mittwoch 28.12.2005 * aber *im Hellen * das heisst *14:00 oder 15:00 * . Ich bitte um Vorschläge.
> ...




Moin zusammen,

... ich liebe die KFL-Touren.   
Auch wenn es mitunter schon einmal widrig wird.   

Wenn's passt, bin ich Mittwoch dabei, 14.00 h, 15.00 h - egal.   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (23. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT  schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @all:
> mir hat's ebenfalls gut gefallen. Mein Eindruck als "Ersttäter": alles schön entspannt und locker, keine testosteronschwangere Luft oder sonstiges dummes "Rumgepose".
> Daher fange ich mal mit dem Vorschlagen an: ab 15:00 Uhr wäre ich gerne wieder dabei, wenn auch nur für 2 Stündchen, da ich danach noch (wieder) arbeiten muss. Aber das sollte ja, wie gestern auch, kein Problem sein.
> Euch allen frohe Festtage
> ...



Danke Stefan , du hast glücklicherweise nur den "trockenen" Teil der Tour erlebt. Später war es dann schon etwas übel matschig. Aber wir kennen es ja nicht anders. 
Ich erinnere mich gerne an die klasse SIT Tour *indian summerride* . Selbst bei herlichstem Herbstwetter waren die bekannten Matschgruben immer noch vorhanden.   



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ... ich liebe die KFL-Touren.
> Auch wenn es mitunter schon einmal widrig wird.
> ...



Grüss Dich , Ralf, nein Du bist kein *nur im trockenen Fahrer *  Ändere bitte Deine Signatur. Ja der Boden war schon was heftig. Sorry , aber  das lässt sich nicht beeinflussen.   Aber es war schon wieder super nett wieder mit den KFLern und Gästen zu quatschen

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (23. Dezember 2005)

hört sich ja nett an Ich werd ab morgen auch wieder biken     alles leuft bis her morgen schnell Schaltung rein und ne mini Runde durch den KF um zu testen ob alles klappt wenn nicht   

Abwarten Tee trinken oder im meinem fall Wasser aus dem Camel Back  


*ps. An Alle User ein Schönes und Ruhiges Weihnachtsfest *


----------



## Montana (23. Dezember 2005)

. . . Herzliche Weihnachtsgrüsse an alle KFL - Fahrer(innen) - Freunde   . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Feiert recht nett und lasst die Räder mal ein paar Tage in ihrem Stall - denn auch die brauchen Ruhe ... 

_Da fällt mir doch gerade noch was ein zu der immer wiederkehrenden Diskussion über das Leistungsvermögen der KFLer - sind wir nicht ein wenig der FC St.Pauli der Mountainbiker im Kölner Raum_

Wir ...    

sind weder schnell (mit Ausnahmen) noch technisch brilliant    - quatschen immer während der Touren    - machen intensive Pausen   -  sind aber mit grosser Begeisterung dabei     - denn .... 

*Wir sind MTB*

Wer weiss warum die Fans vom FC und Pauli dick freundet sind , der darf beim nächsten Mal mitfahren und auch mal den Guide machen.  

VG Grüsse Guido
​


----------



## crasher1973 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 

mir hat es auch wieder richtig gut mit euch gefallen   Und es wird bestimmt nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, dass ich dabei war. 
















Ich Euch allen noch frohe Weihnachten und lasst Euch gut beschenken.

Stephan


----------



## ralf (24. Dezember 2005)

... super Fotos! es hat auch gar nicht geschneit. Nein - es hat geregnet!    

Ich wünsche allen KFL'n, Freunden und geneigten Lesern einen wunderschönen "eiligen Abend"     und frohe besinnliche Festtage im Kreise der Familie, Freunden etc..    

Gruß Ralf




			
				crasher1973 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich Euch allen noch frohe Weihnachten und lasst Euch gut beschenken.
> 
> Stephan[/SIZE]


----------



## hama687 (25. Dezember 2005)

wo bleibt den der Lmb Termin für Mittwoch????


----------



## Montana (26. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleibt den der Lmb Termin für Mittwoch????



Hoho   , da habe ich ja lange drauf gewartet. 

Also hier haben wir nun den gewünschten Termin   :

Zwischen den Jahren ....

Endlich wieder mal eine " im Hellen KFL- Tour " durch den Königforst und etwas Wahner Heide über Forstautobahnen und ein paar interessanten singletrails. Die winterpokaltaugliche Tourdauer wird abhängig von der Wetterlage 2-3 Stunden betragen. Bitte unbedingt am Tourtag vormittags noch in den KFL- Thread schauen. Bei total widrigen Witterungsverhältnissen fällt die Tour leider aus. Bitte an etwas Licht für die Rückfahrt denken. 

ACHTUNG : Treffen diesmal am Mittwoch *28.12.2005 um 15:00 UHR  * 

Ich freue mich schon auf euch   

Viele Grüsse und feiert noch schön

Guido


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen den Jahren ....


Habe vorhin von hama eine Einladung als Gastfahrer bekommen. Bin am Mittwoch dabei. 
Ich schaue mal, ob ich noch ein paar von den WBTS-Bikern oder den Omerbachern begeistern kann.

Grüße René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (26. Dezember 2005)

> 51109 Köln-Brück
> Baden-Württemberg



Was da muss ich aber weit fahren   Bis Mittwoch 

WETTER  	 	
Höchsttemperatur 		 -3°  (-8°)
Tiefsttemperatur 		 -6°  (-11°)

LoL in Köln solls Schnee geben


----------



## HolyBen (26. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vorhin von hama eine Einladung als Gastfahrer bekommen. Bin am Mittwoch dabei.
> Ich schaue mal, ob ich noch ein paar von den WBTS-Bikern oder den Omerbachern begeistern kann.
> 
> Grüße René


Wenn René Taxi für mich spielt, komme ich mit nach Kölle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis denne
Bernd


----------



## Derk (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 
endlich mal wieder eine Tour bei Tageslicht (!!!), da mache ich mir auch mal am Mittwoch frei . Es wird ja eine richtige Schneefahrt werden, vertraut man der Wettervorhersage.

Ich bin gespannt, ob denn die KFL-er/innen sich in "ihrem" Königsforst auskennen/zurechtfinden werden, wenn er sich im "weißen Gewand" präsentiert.

Schöne Restweihnacht wünscht Euch
Derk


----------



## Montana (26. Dezember 2005)

@ René

Wir (das KFL-Team) freuen uns sehr über Deinen Besuch   Es wird halt eine ruhige zwischen den Jahren Tour. Hoffentlich unterfordern wir Dich nicht allzu sehr.   Im Moment haben wir hier leider etwas Morast,  wie wohl  überall , dies nur zur Information an Alle.    

@ Bernd

Ebenfalls Herzlich willkommen   

@ Alex

Ist bereits geändert . Danke für den Hinweis.   

@ Derk

Super das Du kommst. Dann sehen wir uns ja nach längerer Zeit mal wieder. Mal abwarten wie das mit dem Schnee so wird. Fahren tun wir dann aber bestimmt.    

So jetzt gehts noch was _zu Fuss  _   in den Wald . Schönen 2. Weihnachtstag noch 

Guido


----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2005)

Grrr....ich scharre mit den Hufen....ich will wieder fahren. Hab bestimmt 15 Kilo über die Tage zugenommen.

Leider muss ich "zwischen den Tagen" arbeiten, daher ist mir 15 Uhr am Mittwoch zu früh.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen   

bin ein MTB-Neuling aus Lohmar und ich freue mich Euch kennen zu lernen.

Allen noch einen schönen 2.Weihnachtstag und viele Grüße wünscht

Christoph


----------



## hama687 (26. Dezember 2005)

Köln versinkt gerade im Schnee Sturm


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich unterfordern wir Dich nicht allzu sehr.


Keine Sorge! Ich bin ein alter gebrechlicher Seniorenfahrer, der seine Zeit als XC-Racer längst hinter sich gelassen hat. 
Ich sollte mal meinen Nicknamen ändern...


----------



## XCRacer (26. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Köln versinkt gerade im Schnee Sturm


Da kommt gerade was von euch rüber, das sieht verdammt übel aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (26. Dezember 2005)

5 cm in Köln das heist schon was


----------



## Ommer (26. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Köln versinkt gerade im Schnee Sturm




Hallo Alex!

heute nachmittag war ich kurz aufm Tütberg, eine Stunde Anreise bei Sonnenschein.

Dann nach Bensberg, wo der Schnee von Köln kommend mich überfiel - zwei Stunden dauerte die Heimreise....immerhin hatte ich Licht mitgenommen

@Christoph

Herzlich Willkommen im Königsforst 

Hier bist du als Neuling oder Wiedereinsteiger richtig, weil hier locker und langsam gefahren wird. Die nächste Tour Zwischen den Jahren ....


Gruß Achim


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt gerade was von euch rüber, das sieht verdammt übel aus...


Das, was da rüberkommt, kommt nicht von uns, das steht quasi in deinem "Vorgarten"! Lass' das bitte da ...   

Stefan


----------



## hama687 (27. Dezember 2005)

So wies zur Zeit aussieht wird das keine MTB Tour sondern ein Ski Langlauf   

Naja so lange der Schnee nicht schmillst ist noch alles io


----------



## i-men (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

und noch nen Neuling. Ich verfolge Euren Touren Fred schon einige Zeit, nur leider ist meine Beleuchtungsausstattung noch nicht Nightride tauglich. 
Also am Mittwoch werde ich mich natürlich gerne einklinken.

Ist noch jemand, der aus Forsbach oder der Richtung einrollt?

Ingo


----------



## HolyBen (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hab meine Meldung für morgen leider wieder rausnehmen müssen.
Ich glaub mein Rücken bricht über.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß !

Bess demnääx
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich werde wohl auch absagen für morgen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, nach der Tour eingefroren und durchnässt noch eine Stunde im Auto zu sitzen, schaudert es mich jetzt schon! Brrrr!

Macht wohl mehr Sinn morgen vor der Haustüre los zu fahren und dann anschließend direkt in die warme Wanne hüpfe!

Melde mich aber morgen vormittag nochmal und bin bestimmt ein anderes mal dabei!

Grüße XCR


----------



## hama687 (27. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl auch absagen für morgen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, nach der Tour eingefroren und durchnässt noch eine Stunde im Auto zu sitzen, schaudert es mich jetzt schon! Brrrr!
> 
> Macht wohl mehr Sinn morgen vor der Haustüre los zu fahren und dann anschließend direkt in die warme Wanne hüpfe!
> 
> ...



mämme


----------



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> mämme


War klar das das kommt! 
Bin aber jetzt nach zwei Wochen kranksein wieder fast gesund. Will mir nicht wieder was einfangen.


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe eben meinen ersten Winterride in der neuen Heimat hinter mir  

Bei dem Schnee ist so ein kleiner Geko wahrlich hilfreich, zumindest wenn das Gelände wie in meinem Falle unbekannt ist. 

Also der Kottenforst war völlig zugeschneit. Die Hauptwege waren klar erkenn- und leicht befahrbar. Bei den Nebenwegen wird es dann aber schon eher schwierig, überhaupt einen Weg zu erkennen. Zudem ist der Boden noch nicht so tief gefroren, dass der Schnee daran gehindert werden würde, aufzutauen. Das macht die Sache auch noch ziemlich matschig. Aber trotzdem war es ganz schön, wieder auf dem Bike zu sein.   

Aber ehrlich gesagt, nervt es schon ziemlich, das Bike danach erstmal entfrosten zu müssen. Alles in allem dauern Vor- und Nachbereitung bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen genauso lange wie die Tour selbst  

Das geht echt nur, wenn man nicht arbeiten muss. Ich denke, ich werde mich bei Schnee eher aufs Joggen konzentrieren. Da ist die Zeit effektiver genutzt.

Bis denne, Ingo


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eben meinen ersten Wintgerride in der neuen Heimat hinter mir
> 
> Also bei dem Schnee ist so ein kleiner Geko wahrlich hilfreich, zumindest wenn das Gelände wie in meinem Falle unbekannt ist.
> 
> ...



Folge doch einfach am Donnerstag der Handlampe von Alfter aus auf den Nightride, der findet ganz sicher auch wieder zurück - ist ja praktisch selbsterleuchtend  .

In der Ville war's heute morgen schon ziemlich fest gefroren.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## XCRacer (28. Dezember 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich aber morgen vormittag nochmal und bin bestimmt ein anderes mal dabei!


 Wie schon angedeutet. Bei den Wetterbedingungen fahre ich lieber hier bei uns. Wünsche gute Fahrt und guten Rutsch 

XCR 

Nachtrag: Wäre sowieso ein Problem geworden:
_*Aachen/Köln: Autobahn A4 Richtung Köln zur Stunde gesperrt*
Wegen Bergungsarbeiten ist die Autobahn A4 Aachen in Richtung Köln bei Kerpen gesperrt. Am Kerpener Kreuz wird laut Autobahnpolizei Eschweiler der Verkehr zur Domstadt über die A 61 umgeleitet. Ein Lastwagen, der aus Köln kam, war am frühen Mittwoch Morgen ins Schleudern geraten, durchbrach die Mittelplanke und war auf die Gegenfahrbahn geraten. Die Sperrung wird voraussichtlich noch einige Zeit dauern._


----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

bin wieder im Lande, kann aber dennoch heute nicht mitfahren  , da ich gleich ein bisschen arbeiten darf.  

In Moitzfeld ist alles weiß  und vereist  . 

Seid also ein bisschen vorsichtig  , wenn Ihr die Hochgebirgsformationen  östlich des Brücker Wildparks ansteuert. 

Viel Spass und allzeit Grip wünscht Euch

Martin


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2005)

@ Réne

Schade , kann ich aber verstehen. Ich bin selbst _leicht_ erkältet und würde auch nicht so gerne auswärtig fahren. Aber es gibt bestimmt ein nächstes Mal

@ Bernd

Ebenso schade. Gute Besserung für den Rücken. Bis bald mal.

@ Alex

Das wird ne kleine Rutschpartie heute. Ich war gesten im KF unterwegs und es war sehr nett aber hat mich überzeugt heute ganz besonder super cool  an die Sache heranzugehen.

@ Martin

Danke für die Hinweise. Wir werden ganz vorsichtig sein. Tolle Punkte übrigens  

Herzlich willkommen Bikenstoffel , i-men , Helmut , Marco , Ralf und wen ich jetzt auf die Schnelle noch vergessen haben (SORRY  dafür)

Bis gleich 15:00 am Parkplatz.

Guido


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Guido, 
will mich anmelden geht aber nicht.   
LMB sagt ich soll mich einloggen bin ich aber schon.
Darf ich trotzdem mit?? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (28. Dezember 2005)

RedKing darf immer mit  oder?^^ gogogo bis 15 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> RedKing darf immer mit  oder?^^ gogogo bis 15 Uhr


Hallo Alex,
muss aber schon in 20 Minuten los. 

Fahre vor der Haustüre los. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ralf (28. Dezember 2005)

... na dann wollen wir die Sache mal mit Spikes angehen.   

Bis gleich ...

Gruß Ralf




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das wird ne kleine Rutschpartie heute. Ich war gesten im KF unterwegs und es war sehr nett aber hat mich überzeugt heute ganz besonder super cool  an die Sache heranzugehen.


----------



## indian (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jungs, das war echt nett eben.

Hoffe, Ihr seid alle wohlbehalten zurück!

So mit Licht zu fahren, hat doch was eigenes und zusammen mit dem Schnee... klasse Sache!

Vielen Dank an Guido und allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Auf bald
Grüße


----------



## hama687 (28. Dezember 2005)

Schöne Tour mit für meinen Geschmak zu vielen Pannen  

An alle einen Guten Rusch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo KFL´er and friends,

es war eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten Mitfahrern und tollen Eindrücken  

Bin demnächst gerne wieder dabei.

Alex wünsche ich für das Jahr 2006 unkaputbare Biketeile. Das wird schon...Kopf hoch. Danke auch für die Bilder.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend wünscht
Christoph


----------



## i-men (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich fand es auch richtig Klasse und habe trotz vieler km im KF und Umgebung den ein oder anderen neuen Weg dazu gelernt.

Dank der guten Ausleuchtung, hatte ich sogar noch Saft für den Heimweg. 

Nur für nen reinen Nightride reicht es leider noch nicht. Ich werde das Lichtprojekt jetzt aber schleunigst voran treiben, denn ich glaube Nightriden macht süchtig  

Also nochmal besten Dank an den Guide und alle Mitstreiter.

Wünsche nen kontrollierten Rutsch und auf ein baldiges Zusammentreffen im neuen Jahr

Ingo


----------



## Derk (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich den beiden  Lobpreisungen der Tour voll an.

Es hat mal wieder viel Spass gemacht.

Derk


----------



## Marco_Lev (28. Dezember 2005)

strecke, trails, leute ---> richtisch jot  
jederzeit gerne wieder, würde der ebayer sagen 

gruß marco


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2005)

So wir sind zurück  

*KFL - Zwischen den Jahren* Tour  28.12.2005 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Alex @ hama687 
Christoph @ Bikenstoffel
Derk @ Derk 
Felix @ timhau
Helmut @ Schildbürger  
Ingo @ i-men 
Klaus @ Redking  
Marco @ Marco_Lev 
Ralf @ indian 
Ralf @ ralf

Guido @ Montana 

Es traf sich netterweise  wieder eine grosse Schar MTB - Begeisterter am Startplatz In Köln-Brück . Erstmalig dabei waren diesmal Christoph, Ingo , Marco und Ralf (indian). Über zunächst noch tiefen leicht matschigem  Boden ging es zügig Richtung Ost KF. Die Wege wurden bald richtig fest (gefroren) und das _biken_ machte Riesenlaune . Leider ereilten uns ein paar kleine technische Pannen . Diese wurden aber schnell behoben und die Meute wartete lobenswerter Weise geduldigt. Die West trails waren dann sehr flowig zu befahren  . Über die Brüdertrasse FAB ging es Richtung Tütberg und dort führte uns *indian *zu einigen sehr interessanten Singletrails. Eine Wahnsinnsangelegenheit , diese Kombination aus beginnender Dämmerung , dick verschneiten Bäumen und gefrorenen trails.  Über die Rohre und den netten gut fahrbaren Wurzeluphilltrail ging es wieder hoch und über die schnellen FABs im _Nahezudunklen_ zurück nach Brück zum Parkplatz. 

Danke an *indian* für das hilfreiche gute co-guiding. 
Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren und für die netten Kommentare hier im Forum. 

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 2 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 27 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 350 hm

Besonderheiten : Anfangs hell    - Schnee auf FABs und trails - wenig Matsch  

ACHTUNG : 

Nächste Woche Start sehr wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch *04.01.2006* wieder als nightride um 19:00 Uhr

VG Guido

GEKO Auswertung folgt unmittelbar . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo @ all,
so nachdem mich auf dem Heimweg noch die Polizei gestört hatte, 
bin ich auch zurück. Ich musste erstmal das Bike versorgen und dann mich. 
Danke an Alle, es war wiedermal eine super Tour mit sehr netten Leuten. 

Es sind wiedermal etliche Punkte zusammen gekommen und ca. 75,7 Km.

Allen hier dann nochmal einen guten Rutsch.  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2005)

So hier noch das Unvermeintliche :

Die _beliebten_ GEKO Dateien  - heute mal mit dazugehöriger PTH und OVL Datei

*Unsere Tour in 2D*






*Die Höhendaten *





Bis Bald

Guido


----------



## Montana (29. Dezember 2005)

Und noch was :

Thorsten von Frosthelm hat eine supergeile Helm - Kamera - Fahrt des Tütbergtrails , den wir heute im Schnee auch gefahren sind   , ins Netz gestellt. 

Guck hier : http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/forsbach/e628/index_ger.html

Fürs Video aufs Bild mit dem Pfeil klicken


Die Frosthelm - Seite ist übrigens sehr empfehlenswert.

VG Guido


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. Dezember 2005)

bei unserem gestrigen snownightride was der spassfaktor mindestens doppelt so hoch, wie man es auf dem video schon erahnen kann  

gruß marco


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Klasse Tour! Danke! 
Der helle Schnee und die dunklen Bäume, echt starker Kontrast.
Ich werde meine Gardena-Lampe klarmachen um mal bei einem Snow-Nightride mitzumachen.


----------



## indian (29. Dezember 2005)

Liebe Leute,

da es gestern soviel Spaß gemacht hat, biete ich eine kleine Runde Rtg. Lüderich an Neujahr an.
Start: 10:00 Uhr am Forsthaus in Bensberg (Broicher Straße- Ecke Reiser).

Schätze, es werden so 25-30 km bei rücksichtsvoll gemäßigtem Tempo und 450 hm.

Also, lasst es an Sylvester nicht zu sehr krachen... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (29. Dezember 2005)

wenn bis da hin bei mir wieder alles klappt bin ich dabei


----------



## i-men (29. Dezember 2005)

Hört sich gut an, obwohl 10 Uhr für Neujahr schon recht zeitig ist. Na mal sehen wie das Jahr so ausklingt.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (29. Dezember 2005)

Helmut @ Schildbürger hat angeregt , dass ich noch mal die originalen und bearbeiteten d.h. fehlerkorrigierten GPS tracks von gestern online stelle. Das soll hiermit passieren. Es gibt zwei Zip Ordner jweils mit *.pth , *.ovl und *.txt Dateien. Ich hoffe das funktioniert nun einwandfrei und wünsche schonmal viel Spass.  

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Montana (29. Dezember 2005)

Schade , da wär ich gerne dabei. Wir sind aber noch in Saarbrücken. Aber prinzipiell könnten wir den Sonntag vormittag ja mal als nette  kontinuierliche Mitfahrgelegenheit festhalten. Diese Kooperation  war ja schon länger angedacht  Wir sollten dann ggf. die mailliste erweitern. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Guido




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leute,
> 
> da es gestern soviel Spaß gemacht hat, biete ich eine kleine Runde Rtg. Lüderich an Neujahr an.
> Start: 10:00 Uhr am Forsthaus in Bensberg (Broicher Straße- Ecke Reiser).
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. Dezember 2005)

Die nächsten Termine sind online : 

Sonntag 01.01.2006 10:00 _ dayride  _Guide *indian* 

Neujahrs Runde Rtg. Lüderich ( Treffen am Forsthaus in Bensberg )


.   .   .


Mittwoch  04.01.2006 19.00_ nightride _ Guides* Montana @ co*


KF nightride 01/2006 (Treffen Parkplatz am Wildwechsel Köln-Brück)

Viel Spass  

Guido


----------



## bikekiller (29. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade , da wär ich gerne dabei. Wir sind aber noch in Saarbrücken. Aber prinzipiell könnten wir den Sonntag vormittag ja mal als nette  kontinuierliche Mitfahrgelegenheit festhalten. Diese Kooperation  war ja schon länger angedacht  Wir sollten dann ggf. die mailliste erweitern.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> Guido




Hoi zusammen,

Sonntags wäre schon schön, wenn es mal nicht um 10:00 Uhr wäre... warum nicht nachmittags, dann kann man morgens mit der Family noch was unternehmen - frühstücken, Mittag essen, ect. und dann alles wieder abbiken.

Somit wäre mein Vorschlag 14:00 oder 15:00 Uhr als Ergänzung zum Mittwochs Termin.

Übrigens werde ich euch ab nächster Woche wieder heimsuchen...  also aufgepasst wenn der Forst sich erhellt. Es ist kein Ufo sondern die, die durch die Lupine strahlt...    

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## ralf (29. Dezember 2005)

Moin zusammen,

zunächst einmal: Tolle Tour und nette Truppe war das gestern.  
Für mich hatte die Pannenserie den Vorteil, daß mein "Hinterherhinken" nicht wirklich auffiel.   

Gerne würde ich die Neujahrstour mitfahren. Allerdings feiern wir den Einstieg ins neue Jahr einmal anders: Frühstück am 1.1. im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis. Somit bin ich nur im Herzen bei euch.  

Viel Spaß

Gruß Ralf




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leute,
> 
> da es gestern soviel Spaß gemacht hat, biete ich eine kleine Runde Rtg. Lüderich an Neujahr an.
> Start: 10:00 Uhr am Forsthaus in Bensberg (Broicher Straße- Ecke Reiser).
> ...


----------



## indian (29. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade , da wär ich gerne dabei. Wir sind aber noch in Saarbrücken. Aber prinzipiell könnten wir den Sonntag vormittag ja mal als nette  kontinuierliche Mitfahrgelegenheit festhalten. Diese Kooperation  war ja schon länger angedacht  Wir sollten dann ggf. die mailliste erweitern.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> Guido


Guido, wir fahren ab jetzt bestimmt öfter zusammen. Schade, dass Du Sonntag weg bist!
Ich wünsche Dir und den Deinen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und freu´mich auf die Saison 2006! Dann werde(t)n Ihr/wir die Welt hinter dem Königsforst "entdecken" und 2007 wirst Du Steve bestimmt bitten, Deinen Thread umzubenennen 

Viele Grüße
Ralf



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntags wäre schon schön, wenn es mal nicht um 10:00 Uhr wäre... warum nicht nachmittags, dann kann man morgens mit der Family noch was unternehmen - frühstücken, Mittag essen, ect. und dann alles wieder abbiken.



Hi unbekannterweise,
bei uns (lockere Sonntagsfahrertruppe) hat sich aus dem gleichen Grund der Vormittag als geeignet rausgestellt.
8:00 Uhr Brötchen holen, bis 9:30 frühstücken, 2-4 h fahren, nachmittags Family...
Bin sicher, da findet sich eine Lösung 

Auf bald
Grüße


----------



## Montana (30. Dezember 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, wir fahren ab jetzt bestimmt öfter zusammen. Schade, dass Du Sonntag weg bist!
> Ich wünsche Dir und den Deinen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und freu´mich auf die Saison 2006! Dann werde(t)n Ihr/wir die Welt hinter dem Königsforst "entdecken" und 2007 wirst Du Steve bestimmt bitten, Deinen Thread umzubenennen
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf , ich glaube nicht , dass unser Gebiet : 

_*Sauschwere* Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke _

hergibt  . Ich kann mich aber täuschen. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf unsere nächsten Touren. Viel Spass am Neujahrstag. Hoffen wir mal , dass die Bande rechtzeitig wach wird.  Die unbekannte bikekiller ist übrigens Gertrud unsere einzig wahre Erleuchtung  Womit wir bei ... 



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi zusammen,
> 
> Sonntags wäre schon schön, wenn es mal nicht um 10:00 Uhr wäre... warum nicht nachmittags, dann kann man morgens mit der Family noch was unternehmen - frühstücken, Mittag essen, ect. und dann alles wieder abbiken.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gertrud , super dass Du wieder dabei bist. Die letzten nightrides ohne Dich waren eher etwas unterbelichtet .  Nun wirds wieder richtig helle. Ich freue mich. Wegen dem Sonntag hat ja schon Ralf geantwortet. Wir finden aber bestimmt eine Lösung  

Grüsse und bis Mittwoch.

Guido

So , ich melde mich jetzt für ein paar Tage ab. Es geht in noch mehr  Schnee.

*Guten Rutsch an alle KFLer (innen) und an alle MTB - Freunde(innen) hier im Forum 
und alles Gute für 2006. *

Auf viele tolle gemeinsame Touren im neuen Jahr. 
​


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (1. Januar 2006)

Wünsche allen ein Gutesn Neues Jahr 2006


----------



## Montana (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche Allen ebenfalls noch ein gutes neues Jahr 

Hier geht es wieder los   

Mittwoch 04.01.2006 19.00 KF nightride  Guides Montana @ co


KF nightride 01/2006 (Treffen Parkplatz am Wildwechsel Köln-Brück)

Bis dann   

Guido​


----------



## i-men (2. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles gute für das bereits an:kotz:e Jahr.
Vor allem wenig technische Defekte und *keine* Stürze.

Für Ralfs Sonntag Tour habe ich leider wie befürchtet den Allerwertesten  nicht früh genug aus dem Bett gekriegt. Aber nach Silvester  ? Ich hoffe ja das war nicht das letzte Sonntagstourangebot.

Da ich nun auch noch ein paar mAh in meiner Beleuchtung gefunden habe werde ich mich am Mittwoch auch gerne wieder anschliessen.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (2. Januar 2006)

Hi Ingo , ich hatte schon befürchtet , dass Ralfs Termin für Viele etwas arg früh war   Wer war denn überhaupt dabei ? Mittwoch abend plane ich jedenfalls eine wirklich lockere Runde die man (frau) gut fahren kann  . Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Anmeldungen der _Traditionsnightrider_  ?

Viele Grüsse und bis Mittwoch

Guido




			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles gute für das bereits an:kotz:e Jahr.
> Vor allem wenig technische Defekte und *keine* Stürze.
> 
> Für Ralfs Sonntag Tour habe ich leider wie befürchtet den Allerwertesten  nicht früh genug aus dem Bett gekriegt. Aber nach Silvester  ? Ich hoffe ja das war nicht das letzte Sonntagstourangebot.
> ...


----------



## Bikenstoffel (2. Januar 2006)

Nabend  

bin am Mittwoch auch dabei und freue mich auf eine nette Tour.

Allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr mit allem was dazugehört  

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend wünscht

Christoph


----------



## indian (2. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ingo , ich hatte schon befürchtet , dass Ralfs Termin für Viele etwas arg früh war   Wer war denn überhaupt dabei ? Mittwoch abend plane ich jedenfalls eine wirklich lockere Runde die man (frau) gut fahren kann  . Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Anmeldungen der _Traditionsnightrider_  ?
> 
> Viele Grüsse und bis Mittwoch
> 
> Guido



Hallo alle zusammen, 

wünsche Dir, Guido und allen anderen auch ein frohes neues Jahr!!

Leider klappt´s Mittwoch(s) bei mir nicht, da meine Frau dann auch unterwegs ist...

Aber Sonntag wird´s wieder was geben, wahrscheinlich nochmal zum Lüderich.

An Neujahr waren Rico und Christian (2 alte Hasen) mit dabei, und wir sind bei bestem Wetter knapp 2,5 h unterwegs gewesen. Hätte nur nicht mit meinem Schwager und ein paar Freunden bis 4:30 Karten spielen dürfen. Na ja, langsam geht´s wieder 

Also, hoffentlich auf möglichst viele schöne Touren
bis bald


----------



## Montana (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralf , ebenfalls ein frohes Neues. Gute Idee , die Wiederholung der Lüderich Tour am nächsten Sonntag . Da bin ich dabei. Einige Andere aus dem KF - Kreis haben wohl auch noch Interesse. 

Hier ist der Termin nochmal  : 

*Sonntag 8.01.2006 10:00* Lüderich Tour     _   guide : *indian*   Treffpunkt : *Forsthaus Bensberg*

Viele Grüsse Guido






			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wünsche Dir, Guido und allen anderen auch ein frohes neues Jahr!!
> 
> ...


----------



## i-men (3. Januar 2006)

Na ein zweites Mal lasse ich mir die Lüderich Tour natürlich nicht durch die Lappen gehen. Wetter passt auch, wenn die Vorhersage stimmt. 
Und eingetragen.

Ingo


----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2006)

Einen sonnigen Morgen an die KF Runde !

bikekiller wird diese Woche kein Radl fahren, sondern im Bett liegen und schwitzen. Danke auch für die schönen Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen in der Nase... 

Sorry. Lieber Montana, wir werden uns also erst nach Kuration dieser Seuche wieder sehen und gemeinsam die Nacht erhellen können... sehr schade !!!

Herzlichen Dank für die tollen Touren in 2005 - und auf ein gutes neues Jahr mit allen nightridern und KF Trailridern !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (4. Januar 2006)

moin moin ich werd heute abend auch dabei sein allerdings falls das bike wieder schlapp macht fahr ich ( geh ich dirket ) wieder zurück^^ bis heute abend 

ps vorderbremse geht 1A - Mit Drahgt als Hlaterung 
Hinterbremse muss noch eingebremst werden sind neue backen durf


----------



## i-men (4. Januar 2006)

Hey Alex,
waren die Beläge bei Dir vorne nicht runter? 
Na Du wirst es schon gerichtet haben. Dann auf ein paar schöne Kilometer bei vermutlich sternenklarer Nacht.

Ingo


----------



## ralf (4. Januar 2006)

... tja Gertrud, da haben wir etwas Gemeinsames. Ich liege bereits seit Samstag mit grippalem Infekt   auf der Nase. Leger ausgedrückt: "Mit Angina im Bett.   "

Nächste Woche muß ich allerdings wieder zu 100% fit sein, da ein für mich wirklich wichtiges Projekt beginnt. Deshalb werde ich mich auch für einige Wochen völlig vom Biken zurückziehen.  
Allerdings werde ich euch hier im Forum treu bleiben  und ggf. auch schon mal den ein oder anderen Kommentar abgeben.  

Bis dann,  

Gruß Ralf



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> bikekiller wird diese Woche kein Radl fahren, sondern im Bett liegen und schwitzen. Danke auch für die schönen Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen in der Nase...
> ...
> Gruß
> bikekiller


----------



## Montana (4. Januar 2006)

Gute Besserung Gertrud, mensch was machen wir nur ohne Dich ? Damit meine ich nicht nur Deine tolle Lampe  Echt Schade , wann sind wir das letzte Mal zusammen gefahren ? Ist ja schon ewig her  Also kuriere Dich mal gut aus und bis zum nächsten Mal. 

Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Einen sonnigen Morgen an die KF Runde !
> 
> bikekiller wird diese Woche kein Radl fahren, sondern im Bett liegen und schwitzen. Danke auch für die schönen Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen in der Nase...
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Alex, super , dass Du dabei bist  Ich freue mich und das bike wird schon halten . Vertrauen in die Technik ist jetzt angesagt.  

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende bei Dir aus ? Ich habe Einiges vor (bei passendem Wetter) Sonntag jedenfalls ziemlich sicher  

VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin ich werd heute abend auch dabei sein allerdings falls das bike wieder schlapp macht fahr ich ( geh ich dirket ) wieder zurück^^ bis heute abend
> 
> ps vorderbremse geht 1A - Mit Drahgt als Hlaterung
> Hinterbremse muss noch eingebremst werden sind neue backen durf


----------



## Montana (4. Januar 2006)

Auch Dir Ralf eine gute und möglichst baldige Besserung . Für Dein wichtiges nächstes Projekt ohne Bike ebenso alles Gute. Ich drücke Dir alle Daumen   

Wir bleiben in Kontakt und wir halten Dir immer einen Platz in unserer Runde  frei. Sehr nett dass Du unsere Aktivtäten im Forums weiter verfolgst . Melde Dich bitte so oft wie möglich.

Viele Grüsse 

Guido





			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... tja Gertrud, da haben wir etwas Gemeinsames. Ich liege bereits seit Samstag mit grippalem Infekt   auf der Nase. Leger ausgedrückt: "Mit Angina im Bett.   "
> 
> Nächste Woche muß ich allerdings wieder zu 100% fit sein, da ein für mich wirklich wichtiges Projekt beginnt. Deshalb werde ich mich auch für einige Wochen völlig vom Biken zurückziehen.
> Allerdings werde ich euch hier im Forum treu bleiben  und ggf. auch schon mal den ein oder anderen Kommentar abgeben.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (4. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin ich werd heute abend auch dabei sein allerdings falls das bike wieder schlapp macht fahr ich ( geh ich dirket ) wieder zurück^^ bis heute abend
> 
> ps vorderbremse geht 1A - Mit Drahgt als Hlaterung
> Hinterbremse muss noch eingebremst werden sind neue backen durf



k lass das bike gerade noch mal durch cheken will die runde heute ohne probs mit fahren bis nacher


----------



## bikekiller (4. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche !
Werde mich bessern.

@ralf: Viel Erfolg für Dein Projekt wünsche ich !!! Ich nehme an, Du erfindest gerade eine neue Technologie mit der man demnächst mit seinem Ohrring telefonieren, mailen und surfen kann...    vergiss nicht dafür ein Patent anzumelden beim deutschen Patentamt !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## ralf (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Gertrud,

... Du bist ganz nahe dran.  

Nun macht man ein solches Projekt wie ich es vorhabe nicht "mal eben aus der Hüfte".    
Gerne berichte ich Dir gelegentlich mehr dazu ...  

Gruß Ralf




			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche !
> Werde mich bessern.
> 
> @ralf: Viel Erfolg für Dein Projekt wünsche ich !!! Ich nehme an, Du erfindest gerade eine neue Technologie mit der man demnächst mit seinem Ohrring telefonieren, mailen und surfen kann...    vergiss nicht dafür ein Patent anzumelden beim deutschen Patentamt !
> ...


----------



## hama687 (4. Januar 2006)

was war das colles was heute passiert ist

1. Bike hielt

2. Klasse Tour

3. 2 Polizei Hubschrauber die mit Such Scheinwerfern Kreis Neubrück/AltBrück abgesucht haben  

Bilder jaaaaaa hab welche^^

ps nein sind keine Ufos!

so nach dem 10 Überflug sind sie weiter gezoggen was sie gesucht haben wer weis


----------



## Bikenstoffel (4. Januar 2006)

Danke an unseren Guide Guido und den Rest der Zaunfahrer  

Das war wieder eine schöne Tour...Sport und Spaß - die richtige Kombination 

Viele Grüße und gute Nacht
Christoph


----------



## i-men (4. Januar 2006)

Bin auch wieder zu Hause und ohne den nicht Mitgefahrenen die Nase lang machen zu wollen, aber das war ne bärenstarke Tour. Ich befürchte jeder der nicht dabei war, hat was verpasst. So ich glaub jetzt reichts, sonst steinigen mich besonders die die nicht mit konnten. Nochmal gute Besserung an Gertrud und Ralf.

Danke und viele Grüße an die Zaunguides und Zaungäste

Ingo


----------



## Montana (4. Januar 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*KF nightride 01/2006  04.01.2006 *

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Alex @ hama687 
Christoph @ Bikenstoffel
Ingo @ i-men 
Jörg @ Schnegge

Guido @ Montana 

Wieder ging es zügig Richtung Ost KF. Hoch Richtung Tütberg und dort zeigte Alex uns nach langer Zeit mal wieder den _mini-HCM_. Nach einigen Getraile mit dem einen und anderen heftigen Anstieg und mutforderenen downhill in der Gegend um Forsbach , Lehmbach usw. gings Richtung Forsbacher Mühle und zu dem dortigen Bachtrail . Einige nette neue Wege wurden noch in der Nähe von Kleineichen ausprobiert. Zurück über den _juchhu nightrail _(Wo steckt der Kerl  eigentlich ? ) und den _bikekillertrail _am Bach entlang gings zum Wildpark zurück. 

Besonderheiten : keine Pannen - trotz frostiger Bedingungen

Danke an Alex für das gute co-guiding. 
Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren und für die netten Kommentare hier im Forum. 

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 2:30 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 27 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 470 hm

ACHTUNG : 

Nächste Woche Start wahrscheinlich wieder am Mittwoch 11.01.2006  um 19:00 Uhr

VG Guido

GEKO Auswertung folgt bald . . .


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

*GEKO Daten KF nightride 01/2006*

*Unsere Tour in 2 D*





*
Die Höhendaten*






Viel Spass Guido (Montana)

​


----------



## Schnegge (5. Januar 2006)

joo...
war mal wieder ne feine Tour im KF . 
Gute Besserung an bikekiller und ralf....  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## canon_boy (5. Januar 2006)

Hi ich bin Thorsten , 30 Jahre alt und neu hier ....zumindest hier im mtb Forum.
Wuerde gerne mal an einer euren Touren teilnehmen...wenn ausgerechnet die nicht zu schwer sein sollte........und falls Ihr nix dagegen habt !

Bin zwar frueher mal Strasse gefahren, aber ich glaube im Moment schon ein wenig viel ausser Form  

Mein Bike ist uebrigens auch ausser Form......

Wuerde mich aber trotzdem mal gerne zu einer  Tour anschliessen

Mfg

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (5. Januar 2006)

es heist ja Leichte Touren und natürlich kannste gerne mal Mitfahren aktuelle Termien werden immer hier im Thread gepostet 

bist also Herzlich Wilkommen


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Thorsten, auch von mir herzlich willkommen in unserem Kreis.

Alex hat ja eigentlich das Wesentliche schon geschrieben  

Also das ist so : 

Unsere Touren sind ausnahmlos leicht - mittel d.h. max. 30 - 40 km und max. 500 hm , natürlich im Gelände auf Forstwegen und auf Singeltrails _(schmale Wanderwege). _Es kann bei Bedarf jederzeit mal eine Pause eingelegt werden und im Extremfall kann das Rad auch mal ein Stück geschoben werden. Die Mitfahrer(innen) würde ich ausnahmslos als *sehr nett *bezeichnen.   

Sinvollerweise trägst Du Dich bei Interesse im Last Minute Biking Info hier ein
Dann weiss man immer wieviele Leute kommen wollen bzw. wer teilnehmen will und kann entsprechend planen.  
Zur Zeit finden leichte Touren regelmässig als Mittwochs nightride und als Sonntag morgens "im hellen" Fahrt statt.

Die nächsten Termine sind online : 

Sonntag 08.01.2006 10:00 dayride  Guide indian 

Sonntags Runde Rtg. Lüderich ( Treffen am Forsthaus in Bensberg )

. . .


Mittwoch 11.01.2006 19.00 nightride  Guides Montana @ co


KF nightride 02/2006 (Treffen Parkplatz am Wildwechsel Köln-Brück)


Wir freuen uns auf Deine Anwesenheit . Schon mal viel Spass im Voraus. 

Guido



			
				canon_boy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich bin Thorsten , 30 Jahre alt und neu hier ....zumindest hier im mtb Forum.
> Wuerde gerne mal an einer euren Touren teilnehmen...wenn ausgerechnet die nicht zu schwer sein sollte........und falls Ihr nix dagegen habt !
> 
> Bin zwar frueher mal Strasse gefahren, aber ich glaube im Moment schon ein wenig viel ausser Form
> ...


----------



## Derk (5. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mitfahrer(innen) würde ich ausnahmslos als *sehr nett *bezeichnen.Guido




Hallo Guido,

nur "sehr nett" ????

Deine Zurückhaltung bei dieser Beschreibung kann ich mir nur so erklären:  Deine Frau liest mit ....... 

Gruß 
Derk


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Ja , Derk , das stimmt fast.   Aber Du kennst die Bande ja auch.

Viel Spass heute rund um Alfter , Grüsse an unsere Freunde vom MTM und natürlich besonders auch an ... wie heisst der noch ? KFL-Team Mitglied hill ....    

Bald bin ich mal wieder bei einer MTM-Tour dabei  

Viele Grüsse

Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> nur "sehr nett" ????
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Grüsse an unser freunde vom MTM...



Grüße sind partiell schon angekommen  !



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...und natürlich besonders auch an wie heisst der noch ? *KFL-Team *Mitglied hill ....



War nicht für heute Abend die offizielle "Übergabe" (einschließlich der WP-Punkte) an das MTM vorgesehen...?   



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bald bin ich mal wieder bei einer MTM-Tour dabei



Gerne doch! Gerade heute hätte es auch gut gepasst, da *TT* und *7hills* auch schon vertreten sind.


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> War nicht für heute Abend die offizielle "Übergabe" (einschließlich der WP-Punkte) an das MTM vorgesehen...?




Nee Helmut , sorry , das läuft so nicht    . Ingo ist noch fest als Punktelieferant fürs KFL-Team eingeplant.  Ist ja schliesslich seine erste WP Tour heute  und dann direkt bei der lieben Konkurrenz  



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne doch! Gerade heute hätte es auch gut gepasst, da *TT* und *7hills* auch schon vertreten sind.



Dann wird das ja richtig gemütlich  . Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr in ner guten halben Stunde zurück sein    

Scherz beiseite  . Grüsse an Alle . Viel Spass heute abend und bis sehr bald

Guido


----------



## hama687 (5. Januar 2006)

Oiiiiiii Handlampe kommt da werd ich woll wieder was aus meiner Trick Kiste Packen müssen


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Oiiiiiii Handlampe kommt da werd ich woll wieder was aus meiner Trick Kiste Packen müssen




Doch nicht etwa wieder den Treibsand   

Dann muss auf jeden Fall Martin mit .  

VG Guido


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Helmut , sorry , das läuft so nicht    . Ingo ist noch fest als Punktelieferant fürs KFL-Team eingeplant.  Ist ja schliesslich seine erste WP Tour heute  und dann direkt bei der lieben Konkurrenz
> 
> Guido



Lese ja jetzt erst, dass ihr euch schon um meine Punkte balgt. Vielleicht sollte ich meien Nick auf Podolski ändern 

Also wenn von Punkteübergabe die Rede ist, dann hätte heute zumindest ein kleines Willkommensgeschenk bei raus springen müssen   oder mehr Laufbandmäuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Grüss Dich , Ingo , wart ihr etwa im Fitness Studio biken  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen 10 Punkten  
Das hält uns in den Top 30   

VG Guido




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Lese ja jetzt erst, dass ihr euch schon um meine Punkte balgt. Vielleicht sollte ich meien Nick auf Podolski ändern
> 
> Also wenn von Punkteübergabe die Rede ist, dann hätte heute zumindest ein kleines Willkommensgeschenk bei raus springen müssen   oder mehr Laufbandmäuschen


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn von Punkteübergabe die Rede ist, dann hätte heute zumindest ein kleines Willkommensgeschenk bei raus springen müssen   oder mehr Laufbandmäuschen



Das MTM hat sich da ganz nach der Einkaufssumme im November (Einbringen ins KFL-WP-Team) gerichtet -> also "Null". Das Einbringen im MTM-WP-Team ist dagegen normalerweise kostenpflichtig (auch - vorab abgeklärte - Naturalien werden gerne angenommen). Jedoch wurde als nette Willkommensgeste trotzdem eine Maus springen (bzw. laufen) lassen.....  

So wie's derzeit aussieht, gibt es bereits am nächsten Mittwoch die Möglichkeit auf weitere Appetizer! 

Moderator Steve  (<- taktisch geschickt rot eingefärbt) sollte nun möglichst bald die Punkte unbürokratisch übertragen.....


----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo Helmut , eine Möglichkeit am nächsten Mittwoch wäre ja bei uns . Uwe hat sich auch schon gemeldet. Nächstes Mal (Mi oder Do) könnte es dann ja mal wieder einen KFL-Ausflug ins MTM / TT Gebiet werden. Aber gemütlich  ... sonst  

Sollten wir aber wetterabhängig sehen (wegen Autoanfahrt etc.). Bei Schnee kann man im KF immer noch fahren. 

Grüsse auch an Ingo

Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das MTM hat sich da ganz nach der Einkaufssumme im November (Einbringen ins KFL-WP-Team) gerichtet -> also "Null". Das Einbringen im MTM-WP-Team ist dagegen normalerweise kostenpflichtig (auch - vorab abgeklärte - Naturalien werden gerne angenommen). Jedoch wurde als nette Willkommensgeste trotzdem eine Maus springen (bzw. laufen) lassen.....
> 
> So wie's derzeit aussieht, gibt es bereits am nächsten Mittwoch die Möglichkeit auf weitere Appetizer!
> 
> Moderator Steve  (<- taktisch geschickt rot eingefärbt) sollte nun möglichst bald die Punkte unbürokratisch übertragen.....


----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2006)

Kurze Erinnerung : 

Sonntag 08.01.2006 10:00 dayride  Guide : *indian *

Sonntags Runde Rtg. Lüderich ( Treffen am Forsthaus in Bensberg )

. . .

Im Moment 5 Anmeldungen sind für Sonntag 10:00 sehr cool   

Viele Grüsse Guido​


----------



## hama687 (7. Januar 2006)

noch malö für doofe wo ist den das forsthaus genau werde woll mit dem bike anreisen nach dem es morgen sonne geben soll


----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> noch malö für doofe wo ist den das forsthaus genau werde woll mit dem bike anreisen nach dem es morgen sonne geben soll



Alex , ich komme auch mit dem Rad und bin um 9:30 am üblichen Parkplatz in K-Brück. Wir brauchen von dort max. 20 Min. bis zum Forsthaus.

Bis morgen

Guido

Ich muss um spätestens 14:00 wieder hier sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo Guido,

ist das "Bensberger Forsthaus" identisch mit dem Forsthaus Broichen  (lt. Bezeichnung in MagicMaps?)

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ist das "Bensberger Forsthaus" identisch mit dem Forsthaus Broichen  (lt. Bezeichnung in MagicMaps?)
> 
> ...



Yes ,  Sir , it is  .....  bin gerade so gut dabei ...  
Ich habe heute vom Parkplatz in Brück doch 20 Min. gebraucht. 
Es geht doch _etwas_ hoch und es liegt etwas Rest Schnee. 
Von meinem Zuhause war ich 50 Minuten unterwegs. Das sind ca. 15 km. 

Kommst Du auch ?  Ich würde mich freuen. Noch ein _dayride_  Tipp: Wir nächsten Samstag bei Pepin mit dabei. Wäre ja auch was. 

Viele Grüsse Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut , eine Möglichkeit am nächsten Mittwoch wäre ja bei uns . Uwe hat sich auch schon gemeldet.



Hallo Guido,

jo, Möglichkeit vorhanden, und gleich genutzt: Nach derzeitiger (noch nicht abschließender) Planung wird das MTM-Geschwader zumindest mit 2 Radtreibern im KF aufkreuzen. Kann gerne ein Tütchen Schnee mitbringen....  _(ob ich jetzt einen Anruf von der Kripo bekomme....?)_


----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2006)

Also , wir (das Team) würden uns sehr freuen   
Wir werden auch ein paar nette trails (fahrbar  ) ansteuern. 

Bringt bitte auch den _Abtrünnigen _   mit. 
Ihr dürft ihn natürlich auch wieder mitnehmen. 

Schönes Wochenende

Guido 



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> jo, Möglichkeit vorhanden, und gleich genutzt: Nach derzeitiger (noch nicht abschließender) Planung wird das MTM-Geschwader zumindest mit 2 Radtreibern im KF aufkreuzen. Kann gerne ein Tütchen Schnee mitbringen....  _(ob ich jetzt einen Anruf von der Kripo bekomme....?)_


----------



## indian (7. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Yes ,  Sir , it is  .....  bin gerade so gut dabei ...
> Ich habe heute vom Parkplatz in Brück doch 20 Min. gebraucht.
> Es geht doch _etwas_ hoch und es liegt etwas Rest Schnee.
> Von meinem Zuhause war ich 50 Minuten unterwegs. Das sind ca. 15 km.
> ...



Hi Ihr, dass wir uns richtig verstehen, unser Treffpunkt liegt in Bensberg Broicher Straße / Ecke Reiser!
Das Forsthaus Broichen liegt unterhalb von Forsbach. Wir treffen uns in Bensberg!

Viele Grüße
Freu`mich auf morgen


----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo Derk und Ralf , gut dass ich nochmal reingeschaut habe. 

Magic Maps zeigt tatsächlich das Forsthaus Broichen in Bensberg. Treffen ist wie Ralf es schon beschrieb in Bensberg Broicher Straße / Ecke Reiser







Bis gleich

Guido









			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr, dass wir uns richtig verstehen, unser Treffpunkt liegt in Bensberg Broicher Straße / Ecke Reiser!
> Das Forsthaus Broichen liegt unterhalb von Forsbach. Wir treffen uns in Bensberg!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Freu`mich auf morgen


----------



## onkeldueres (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,bin seit heute neu im Forum,und habe eigentlich nur eine Frage.Wieviel Höhenmeter legt man im Königsforst zurück.Bin eigentlich seit Jahren aktiver Biker im Königsforst aber das wüsste ich schon gerne.


----------



## hama687 (8. Januar 2006)

nur im kf haben wir einmal ca. ~600 hm gemacht aber das ist eher selten


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Danke für's mitnehmen Heute.   
War wieder eine nette Runde, in mir noch weitgehend unbekantem Land.
Da die Nachfrage da war, hänge ich meine unbearbeitete GPS-Aufszeichnung (als ASCII *.OVL und *.pth, gezippt) der Tour an. Am Lüderich gab's für kurze Zeit mal keinen Empfang.


----------



## Montana (8. Januar 2006)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Danke für's mitnehmen Heute.
> War wieder eine nette Runde, in mir noch weitgehend unbekantem Land.
> Da die Nachfrage da war, hänge ich meine unbearbeitete GPS-Aufszeichnung (als ASCII *.OVL und *.pth, gezippt) der Tour an. Am Lüderich gab's für kurze Zeit mal keinen Empfang.



Danke für Deine Dateien , Helmut , ich werde bald zum Vergleich meine Aufzeichnungen hochladen. Heute jedoch nicht mehr. Ich war mit meiner Bande zum Kaffee und Kuchen noch auf dem Ölberg und später beim leckeren Italiener  

Super geile Tour und wie immer coole Leute  

VG Guido

Grüsse auch noch an unseren Franzosen  .  Nett Dich kennengelernt zu haben. Bonne nuit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2006)

*KFL-nightride 2/2006 Mittwoch 11.01.2006 19:00*

Teilnehmer im Moment (09.01.2006 13:03)


hama687   (KFL-Team)
Handlampe (TT)
Schnegge (KFL-Team)
grüner Frosch (MTM)
freebiker_yam (o.T)
Eifelwolf (MTM)
Montana (KFL-Team)

Es fehlen also noch *mind.* der Ranglistenerste des KFL - Teams und unserer tapferer Sportskandidat und Wegezogener  . 

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## juchhu (9. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *KFL-nightride 2/2006 Mittwoch 11.01.2006 19:00*
> 
> Teilnehmer im Moment (09.01.2006 13:03)
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

vorläufig Ranglistenerste des KFL-Teams ist schwer im Stress. 
Stehe zwischen 06:00 und 07:00 Uhr auf, tobe dann ein bis zwei Stunden auf dem Ergo, versorge meine Frau mit Frühstück, mache mich fein für den Tag. Hacke dann zwischen 8-14 Stunden am PC, unterbrochen von Spaziergängen mit Hund, NWs , HappaHappa-/SchlürfSchlürf- und Entsorgungsgängen plus ein bisschen Garten- und Hausarbeit. 
Und das, was ich tagsüber nicht schaffe, mache ich nachts. 

Ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt noch ein Bike habe, und ob es überhaupt noch funktionstüchtig ist? 

Egal, ich denk an Euch , und das muss jetzt leider erstmal reichen. 

Bis die Wochen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2006)

Mensch Martin , das klingt ja total beschäftigt und nach Stress.
Dazu zunächst mal mein Mitleid , denn ... 

... draussen biken ist was Feines  Wir waren Sonntag mit indian aufm Lüderich   

Schade mit Mittwoch. Wir wollten in Uwes heissgeliebten  Treibsand .
Vllt kommt sogar der  Ingo  mit seinem neuen Team.

Ich habe mir übrigens eine Sram Kassette 970 und die Sram Kette 971 bestellt.
Bei H&S genauso teuer wie hier eine normale Kassette  
Das müsste doch als Austausch gegen meine bisher Deore Sachen passen , oder ? 
Wie war das noch mit dem Power Link Verschliessen bzw. Öffnen ?

Grüsse und bis bald. Er wird wieder Zeit für ein Grossereignis. 

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> vorläufig Ranglistenerste des KFL-Teams ist schwer im Stress.
> Stehe zwischen 06:00 und 07:00 Uhr auf, tobe dann ein bis zwei Stunden auf dem Ergo, versorge meine Frau mit Frühstück, mache mich fein für den Tag. Hacke dann zwischen 8-14 Stunden am PC, unterbrochen von Spaziergängen mit Hund, NWs , HappaHappa-/SchlürfSchlürf- und Entsorgungsgängen plus ein bisschen Garten- und Hausarbeit.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Martin , das klingt ja total beschäftigt und nach Stress.
> Dazu zunächst mal mein Mitleid , denn ...
> 
> ... draussen biken ist was Feines  Wir waren Sonntag mit indian aufm Lüderich
> ...


 
Bitte kein Mitleid  , selbstgewähltes Schicksal. 

Ganz einfach: PL-Hälften jeweils mit Daumen und Zeigefinger (also linke und rechte Hand) nehmen. PL zusammendrücken und leichte Wiegebewegung mit den Daumen und Zeigefinger, dann PL zusammenschieben und voneinander lösen. Ohne Kraft und Gewalt.

PowerLink gold (für 9-fach): nie mehr ohne!!!  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2006)

Danke , das ist ja einfach  
Und die Kassette , einfach Alte raus Neue rein  oder Basteln bis  

Bis Mittwoch  

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte kein Mitleid  , selbstgewähltes Schicksal.
> 
> Ganz einfach: PL-Hälften jeweils mit Daumen und Zeigefinger (also linke und rechte Hand) nehmen. PL zusammendrücken und leichte Wiegebewegung mit den Daumen und Zeigefinger, dann PL zusammenschieben und voneinander lösen. Ohne Kraft und Gewalt.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke , das ist ja einfach
> Und die Kassette , einfach Alte raus Neue rein  oder Basteln bis
> 
> Bis Mittwoch
> ...


 
Kassette mit 44-50 Nm festziehen!
Bevor Du die Kette 'aufziehst', überrüfe die Zähne der Kettenblätter. Mindestens die Zähne des mittleren KB überprüfen, falls das kleine KB nicht aus Stahl ist, dann auch dieses.
Krumme Zähne ggf. richten. Falls sich an den vorderen Zahnflanken (in Fahrtrichtung, Augenmerk aufs mittlere KB) eine Gratbildung abzeichnet bzw. die Steigung der vorderen und hinteren Zahnflanke unterschiedlich sind, dann besser auch das/die KB(s) wechseln. Sonst kann es passieren, dass die neue Kette auf den KB durchrutscht.
War die alte Kette schon so gelängt, dass die S-Seite (0,01) des Rohloff-Calibers auflag? Wenn ja, dann erhöhtes Augenmerk auf den Verschleiß der KBs.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2006)

Noch mal Danke  

ggf. neue Kettenblätter von Sram oder Shimano ? Welches Modell ?

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kassette mit 44-50 Nm festziehen!
> Bevor Du die Kette 'aufziehst', überrüfe die Zähne der Kettenblätter. Mindestens die Zähne des mittleren KB überprüfen, falls das kleine KB nicht aus Stahl ist, dann auch dieses.
> Krumme Zähne ggf. richten. Falls sich an den vorderen Zahnflanken (in Fahrtrichtung, Augenmerk aufs mittlere KB) eine Gratbildung abzeichnet bzw. die Steigung der vorderen und hinteren Zahnflanke unterschiedlich sind, dann besser auch das/die KB(s) wechseln. Sonst kann es passieren, dass die neue Kette auf den KB durchrutscht.
> War die alte Kette schon so gelängt, dass die S-Seite (0,01) des Rohloff-Calibers auflag? Wenn ja, dann erhöhtes Augenmerk auf den Verschleiß der KBs.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal Danke
> 
> ggf. neue Kettenblätter von Sram oder Shimano ? Welches Modell ?
> 
> VG Guido


 
Sagen wir mal so :

Wenn der Verschleiß der KB so hoch ist, dass ein Wechsel sinnvoll ist, dann ist ein Tausch der kompeltten Kurbelgarnitur (Ausführung der Kurbelaufnahme beachten: Vierkant, Holotech I oder II) meistens preiswerter als der Nachkauf eines KB-Sets.

Wg. SRAM oder Shimano. Mache einfach einen Umfrage-Thread auf und entfache einen neuen Glaubenskrieg. 

VG Martin

PS: Wer viel fährt und auch bei Regen sowie Matsch sollte sich die LX-Reihe von Shimano anschauen. Preislich deutlich unter dem XT-Niveau. Und für 'Normalfahrer' absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2006)

Das Stevens hat jetzt so 5400 km runter , seit März 2005.
Sollte man dann schon tauschen müssen ? 

Mein aktuelles Problem ist das Kette hinten durch rutscht.
Bestimmt auch noch am Mittwoch  . Egal , Hauptsache ich komme noch ein wenig vorwärts.   

Ja stimmt leider , wir fahren fast immer bei Matsch , Regen und Schnee. 
Meistens auch alles zusammen.  Aber *immer* bei Matsch  

VG Guido






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal so :
> 
> Wenn der Verschleiß der KB so hoch ist, dass ein Wechsel sinnvoll ist, dann ist ein Tausch der kompeltten Kurbelgarnitur (Ausführung der Kurbelaufnahme beachten: Vierkant, Holotech I oder II) meistens preiswerter als der Nachkauf eines KB-Sets.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das Stevens hat jetzt so 5400 km runter , seit März 2005.
> Sollte man dann schon tauschen müssen ?
> 
> Mein aktuelles Problem ist das Kette hinten durch rutscht.
> ...


 
5.400 km mit einer Antriebseinheit (KB-Set, Kette, Kassette) ?

Wenn ja, dann würde ich mir die KBs anschauen. Bei den widrigen Bedingungen, sind die bestimmt hin.

Also, ein neues Kurbelset dazu. 

Und wo Du schon mal dabei bist. Schaltwerk noch i.O.? Gelenke nicht ausgelutscht, d.h. ohne Spiel? Wenn nein, dann neu.
Schaltwerk richtig positioniert? ggf. Schaltauge richten
Bei 5.400 km Schaltröllchen wechseln (nur Kugelgelagerte, keine Gleitröllchenschei??e von Shimano, zB. Tacx oder BBB)
Und neue Züge verlegen, falls nicht durchgängig geschlossen verlegt, dann jetzt. Einfach Shimanozüge reichen, Nokon zu teuer, lieber einmal bis zweimal pro Saison komplett die Züge wechseln. Das bringt Schaltkomfort.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (9. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mein aktuelles Problem ist das Kette hinten durch rutscht.


...das trainiert aber den geschmeidgen Fahrstil ohne großes Rumgehacke auf den Pedalen! 

Naja 5400km im KFL-Treibsand, da darfste wohl direkt alles wechseln. Für dich als Vielfahrer und nicht unbedingt Materialfetischist könnten auch die Deore Stahl-KBs in Frage kommen. Die halten nochmal länger. LX ist ansonsten absolut ausreichend, XT nur was, wenn man zuviel Kohle hat.

Zum Kettenwechsel- und Pflege gibts diverse Threads im Technikforum. Richtig schlau wird man da aber auch nicht. Ich bin inzwischen auf Deore Standard (Kette, Kassette) "runtergekommen", hält bei mir nicht weniger als der teurere Kram. KBs hab ich mir mal einen Vorrat an 5-Loch zugelegt, bis die aufgebraucht sind, das dauert. Aber letztendlich ist eine neue Kurbelgarnitur bei H&S billiger als 3 Blätter einzeln. War schon immer so.

Grüße enrgy


----------



## ralf (9. Januar 2006)

Moin Guido,

kann es sein, daß Du unserem Kollegen Alex nacheiferst?   

Du hast ja hier schon viele Tips bekommen, da möchte ich mich nicht auch noch einreihen.  

Nur soviel:  ... Komplettes zerlegen der Antriebseiheit bewirkt meist Wunder. Defekte Kleinigkeiten erneuern, alles schmieren und es läuft wieder wie neu. Auch noch so kleine Ersatzteile gibts beim Roseversand. Kette am besten nach 1200 Km regelmäßig austauschen. Erspart hohe Folgekosten. ...  

Gruß aus dem Sessel   
Ralf

... Nun habe ich mich ja doch in die Liste der Oberlehrer eingereiht.   

PS: Durchrutschende Kette: meist verschlissendes mittleres Kettenblatt (Haifischzahnprofil) oder verkrustete Kassette.




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das Stevens hat jetzt so 5400 km runter , seit März 2005.
> Sollte man dann schon tauschen müssen ?
> 
> Mein aktuelles Problem ist das Kette hinten durch rutscht.
> ...


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 5.400 km mit einer Antriebseinheit (KB-Set, Kette, Kassette) ?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann würde ich mir die KBs anschauen. Bei den widrigen Bedingungen, sind die bestimmt hin.
> 
> ...



Oh jeh - ich bin doch nur ein wenig Fahrrad gefahren. Die Dinger halten ja anscheinend nichts  aus.  Ich werde  die Teile jedenfalls mal aufmerksam begutachten . Wenn aber zuviel kaputt ist , dann kaufe ich mir direkt ein Rotwild oder so was, die sollen ja auch einiges schneller sein  Danke für die Hinweise  



			
				enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...das trainiert aber den geschmeidgen Fahrstil ohne großes Rumgehacke auf den Pedalen!
> 
> Naja 5400km im KFL-Treibsand, da darfste wohl direkt alles wechseln. Für dich als Vielfahrer und nicht unbedingt Materialfetischist könnten auch die Deore Stahl-KBs in Frage kommen. Die halten nochmal länger. LX ist ansonsten absolut ausreichend, XT nur was, wenn man zuviel Kohle hat.
> 
> ...



Hi Volker , danke auch Dir sehr für die Hinweise. Könnte schon sein das dieser _KF Matsch Schmirgel _ Material frisst. Hoffentlich kommt noch einer zu den Touren. Die kann ich ja bald als Verschleiss Test anbieten. 

Gut ich habe ja bald zunächst eine neue Kette und eine neue Kassette. Danach muss ich halt mal weitersehen. Wenn das mittlere Blatt auch noch kaputt ist  siehe oben . . .



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Guido,
> 
> kann es sein, daß Du unserem Kollegen Alex nacheiferst?
> 
> ...




Danke Dir Ralf, nee Alex möchte ich wirklich nicht nacheifern, aber wenn die Bremse geht warum die Schaltung nicht. Nichts nervt mehr beim uphill wie diese Durchschläge d.h. kein Widerstand nur Gekratzte  Da kommste auch kaum vorwärts und wieder müssen Alle warten  

Kassette ist 100% sauber gewesen. Die Teile haben halt ein paar km drauf. Ich werde mal Kassette und Ritzel wechseln danach melde ich mich wieder. Du bleibst ja am Ball. 

Ansonsten : Ich bin in Gedanken bei Dir    

Grüsse an euch drei 

Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Morgen Gudio,

wenn Du wirklich mit einer Antriebseinheit 5.400 km gefahren bist (d.h. kein zz. Tausch einer Antriebskomponente) und dies bei den widrigen Fahrverhältnissen, dann 'Hut ab'. Das ist für Schlechtwetterfahrer bzw. Matschfetischisten schon eine stolze Leistung.

Aber bevor Du nun Kette und Kassette tauschst und ein paar Runden KFL-Touren drehen willst, gebe ich Dir einen letzten guten Ratschlag ( eher Radschlag ):

Fackel nicht lange rum und tausch die Kurbeleinheit. Bei 5.400 km  bin ich mir zu 99,99%  sicher, dass die KB sehr, sehr schei??e aussehen.

Fährst Du jetzt erst noch einige Runden mit der neuen Kette rum, verschleißt DU die neue Kette nur unnötig.

Ich tausche die Kette immer nach 1.200-1.500 km je nach Verschleißanzeige der Rohloff-Calibers (A-Seite wg. Aluritzeln). Kassette nach ca. 3.000-5.000 km. Kurbeleinheit nach 8.000-12.000 km (erst einmal getauscht  bei 12.000 km, etwas früher wäre besser gewesen).

Deswegen auch meine Empfehlung lieber auf LX-Niveau (bezogen auf die Antriebseinheit, der Rest/Schaltung darf schon auf XT-Niveau sein ) zu fahren, da dies erheblich die Wartungskosten senkt.

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (10. Januar 2006)

Ich steig um auf Synchronschwimmen, da sind die Folgekosten geringer  
Morgen sieht es eher schlecht aus mit dem Biken im alten Revier. Wenn es doch klappen sollte, melde ich mich LASTMINUTE an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steig um auf Synchronschwimmen, da sind die Folgekosten geringer
> Morgen sieht es eher schlecht aus mit dem Biken im alten Revier. Wenn es doch klappen sollte, melde ich mich LASTMINUTE an


 
Du bekommst doch nicht mal die Koordinierung Deiner Extremitäten synchron hin,
wie willst Du denn da beim Synchronschwimmen Punkte machen?  

Apropo Punkte: Synchronschwimmen ist eine Alternativsportart.  

VG Martin

PS: Bist Do/Fr in BGL? Wenn ja, kannst ja mal zum asynchronen Espressoschlürfen vorbeikommen.


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Guten Morgen Martin 
yoh , ich habe das STEVENS am 6 . März 2005 gekauft und hab damit jeden Monat ca. 500 km zurückgelegt. Anfangs natürlich überwiegend leichtes Gebiet seit Spätsommer Königsforst Matsch  Ausgetauscht habe ich bisher ca. 8mal die VBrake Bremsbeläge  und 1 mal die Bremszüge. Bisher lief auch alles so na ja ...  Seit wenigen Tagen muckt jetzt aber die Kette bzw. Schaltung. Daher auch meine Idee mit dem Austausch des kleinen Verschleissset. Erfahrung hier im Forum etc.

Was bedeutet  jetzt Kurbeleinheit ? Die drei Blätter vorne und was noch ?

Rohloff Messgerät hab ich natürlich nicht ... Ich weiss aber das was kaputt ist ...   

Viele Grüsse und bis bald

Guido





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Gudio,
> 
> wenn Du wirklich mit einer Antriebseinheit 5.400 km gefahren bist (d.h. kein zz. Tausch einer Antriebskomponente) und dies bei den widrigen Fahrverhältnissen, dann 'Hut ab'. Das ist für Schlechtwetterfahrer bzw. Matschfetischisten schon eine stolze Leistung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steig um auf Synchronschwimmen, da sind die Folgekosten geringer
> Morgen sieht es eher schlecht aus mit dem Biken im alten Revier. Wenn es doch klappen sollte, melde ich mich LASTMINUTE an



Hi Ingo , das habe ich auch direkt gedacht  Mensch da wird mit Euros _geast_ .  Bis morgen - sonst kommen wir demnächst mal nach Alfter. Du kannst Dein neues Team doch nicht alleine lassen. 

Grüsse Guido


----------



## Hilljumper (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ingo , das habe ich auch direkt gedacht



Alles klar, dann reserviere doch schon mal eine Bahn im Genoveva-Bad, damit wir üben können 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bis morgen - sonst kommen wir demnächst mal nach Alfter. Du kannst Dein neues Team doch nicht alleine lassen.
> 
> Grüsse Guido



Gerne, ich lass mich eventuell auch dazu hinreissen, Einzelpersonen anschließend mit warmen Getränken zu versorgen


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Martin
> yoh , ich habe das STEVENS am 6 . März 2005 gekauft und hab damit jeden Monat ca. 500 km zurückgelegt. Anfangs natürlich überwiegend leichtes Gebiet seit Spätsommer Königsforst Matsch  Ausgetauscht habe ich bisher ca. 8mal die VBrake Bremsbeläge  und 1 mal die Bremszüge. Bisher lief auch alles so na ja ...  Seit wenigen Tagen muckt jetzt aber die Kette bzw. Schaltung. Daher auch meine Idee mit dem Austausch des kleinen Verschleissset. Erfahrung hier im Forum etc.
> 
> Was bedeutet jetzt Kurbeleinheit ? Die drei Blätter vorne und was noch ?
> ...


 
Also, das Ding heißt Kurbelgarnitur (natürlich mit Petersilie  ).

Eine Kurbelgarnitur besteht aus linkem Kurbelarm und rechten Kurbelarm mit integrierten Kurbelblättern.
Beachten musst Du folgendes:
Kurbelgarnitur passend zu dem Typ Deines Innenlagers wählen. Kurbellänge beachten (normal 175 mm, wie lange sind Deine jetzigen?) und KB-Abstufung (üblich 44-32-22).
Jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit gibt es immer wieder Kurbelgarnituren mit Innenlager in Angebot. Falls Dein Innenlager auf der linken Seite ( in Fahrtrichtung) eine Plastiklagerschale hat, solltest DU bei 5.400 km auch über den Austausch des Innenlagers nachdenken. Am besten DU machst mal die Kurbeln ab und drehst das Innenlager mit den Fingern. Knirscht es oder besitzt es Spiel, dann weg damit.

Wäre sonst ärgerlich, wenn Du einige Monate später die Kurbel wieder abrupfen musst, weil Dein Innenlager hinüber ist.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber zuviel kaputt ist , dann kaufe ich mir direkt ein Rotwild oder so was, die sollen ja auch einiges schneller sein


Moin Guido, 
vergiß das mal gaaanz schnell!!  Die Antriebseinheit hat nix mit der Haltbarkeit des Rests zu tun - da kommt bei den meisten Herstellern eben Shimano dran und fertig. Ob da nun Rotwild, Trek, Cube oder Carver auf dem Rahmen steht. 

5400km in der Tat nicht schlecht. Auch wenn du davon die Hälfte sicherlich im Sommer im Trockenen gefahren bist. 
Aber 8x V-Bremsbeläge tauschen  Au weia, wie wärs mal mit Scheibenbremsen?
Martin hat da schon recht. Komplette Kurbeln tauschen ist nicht verkehrt, weil dich ein mittleres und großes Blatt fast soviel kosten wie eine LX-Garnitur mit Kurbeln und 3 Blättern. Hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Wenn es noch so Stand der Technik wie früher ist, dann passen auf XT-Kurbeln später auch LX Blätter. Also evtl. einmal Kohle für die gute XT-Einheit mit Innenlager investiert und dann günstigere LX-Blätter nachgekauft. 
Kann da aber nicht mitreden, fahre seit 4 Jahren die original CD-Octalink-Kurbeln mit 5-Loch. Nix dolles, wird aber solange gefahren, wie Kettenblätter dafür im Hause sind. Und das sind noch ein paar...


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Gut Martin , jetzt wird der KFL Thread zu einem richtig gutem Schrauber Fred.  Sollten vielleicht mal über eine S-Party nachdenken , dann aber wir gewohnt in grösstmöglichem Umfang d.h. > 10 Leute - Wir haben ja auch super Aspiranten dabei  - wie Alexs und Guidos Halbkaputt - Räder  

Zu deinen Anmerkungen : Das sieht verdammt nach Werkstatt aus. Ich werde morgen noch wie ausgemacht eine Runde drehen und Samstag auch noch dann werde ich wohl mal reparieren lassen müssen.  

Danke für die Hülfe und Erklärungen. Hilft ja nicht nur mir  

Guido





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das Ding heißt Kurbelgarnitur (natürlich mit Petersilie  ).
> 
> Eine Kurbelgarnitur besteht aus linkem Kurbelarm und rechten Kurbelarm mit integrierten Kurbelblättern.
> Beachten musst Du folgendes:
> ...


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gut Martin , jetzt wird der KFL Thread zu einem richtig gutem Schrauber Fred.  Sollten vielleicht mal über eine S-Party nachdenken , dann aber wir gewohnt in grösstmöglichem Umfang d.h. > 10 Leute - Wir haben ja auch super Aspiranten dabei - wie Alexs und Guidos Halbkaputt - Räder
> 
> Zu deinen Anmerkungen : Das sieht verdammt nach Werkstatt aus. Ich werde morgen noch wie ausgemacht eine Runde drehen und Samstag auch noch dann werde ich wohl mal reparieren lassen müssen.
> 
> ...


 
z.B. Bike-Discount.de

*LX Kurbelsatz FC-M 580 44-32-22 Z 2005* 
HOLLOWTECH II Kurbelgarnitur für Shimano 9-fach Ketten. Die Integration von Kurbelgarnitur und Innenlager spart bemerkbar Gewicht und erhöht gleichzeitig die Festigkeit. Dual-SIS-tauglich. Gewicht inkl. Lager 927 Gramm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tretlager mit integriertem Innenlager (Innenlager: BSA-Gewinde 1,37 x 24 passend für 68 und 73 mm Gehäusebreite und E-Type Umwerfer)* Auslieferung erfolgt ohne Werkzeug !!!*Zur Montage/Demontage der Lagerschalen und Kurbelsternkappe benötigen Sie folgenden Werkzeuge: Shimano TL-FC 16 und TL-FC 32. Länge: 175 mm Abstufung: 44-32-22 Zähne *79,90 **Euro* 





Aber Achtung: Vorher Kettenlinie ausmessen und überprüfen!!!

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo Volker,

man muss dazu schreiben , dass 2005 meine erste richtige Saison war. Da fährt man glaube ich zwangsläufig mehr. Zweite oder dritte Saison Winterpokal Top 100 oder 200 kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Das sagt übrigens auch nicht über die wahre Leistungsstärke aus (wenn ich mir die Plazierungen der Cracks a lá TT bzw. Sonntag und Anwesende   anschaue) Gut, zurück zum Thema . Dann werde ich wohl mal in Kürze einen Werkstatt Termin ausmachen. Denn diesen Grossaustauch , das traue ich mir nicht zu.  

Scheibenbremsen habe ich mir auch überlegt. In meiner Preisklasse soll Deore 2005 soll sehr gut sein. Bloss , dann kommen direkt noch neue Laufräder dazu , dann bin ich flott bei ca. 300  Gesamt-Reparaturkosten. Das ist dann bald die Hälfte des Anschaffungspreises.  

VG Guido





			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Guido,
> vergiß das mal gaaanz schnell!!  Die Antriebseinheit hat nix mit der Haltbarkeit des Rests zu tun - da kommt bei den meisten Herstellern eben Shimano dran und fertig. Ob da nun Rotwild, Trek, Cube oder Carver auf dem Rahmen steht.
> 
> 5400km in der Tat nicht schlecht. Auch wenn du davon die Hälfte sicherlich im Sommer im Trockenen gefahren bist.
> ...


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Martin , danke für den Hinweis auf H&S. Jetzt wird zunächst mal kalkuliert.  

Noch was leicht OT : 



> Zitat:
> Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer *Neue Fahrtechnikkurse werden wieder ab Frühjahr 2006 angeboten* Juchhus Spielwiese und Unser KFL-Team



Ich werde immer wieder aus meinem (unserem  ) Kreis gefragt.
Was ist dran ? Ist was in Planung ? Wann soll es wieder losgehen ?
Zu welchen Bedingungen ? 

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Martin , danke für den Hinweis auf H&S. Jetzt wird zunächst mal kalkuliert.
> 
> Noch was leicht OT :
> 
> ...


 
Sagen wir es mal so  :

Meine Frau ist dagegen, dass ich wieder wöchentliche Kurse abhalten  bzw. dafür,
wenn ich es entgeltlich mache  .

Ich bin dagegen, es entgeltlich zu machen. 
Daher strebe ich einen Kompromiss an. 

Ich werde es weiterhin unentgeltlich machen,
dafür aber nicht mehr wöchentlich sondern einmal im Monat,
dann aber als (Halb)Tageskurs mit Tourcharakter.

Start wahrscheinlich ab April 2006.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> man muss dazu schreiben , dass 2005 meine erste richtige Saison war. Da fährt man glaube ich zwangsläufig mehr. Zweite oder dritte Saison Winterpokal Top 100 oder 200 kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Das sagt übrigens auch nicht über die wahre Leistungsstärke aus (wenn ich mir die Plazierungen der Cracks a lá TT bzw. Sonntag und Anwesende  anschaue) Gut, zurück zum Thema . Dann werde ich wohl mal in Kürze einen Werkstatt Termin ausmachen. Denn diesen Grossaustauch , das traue ich mir nicht zu.
> 
> ...


 
Das schreit ja geradezu nach einem neuen Bike. 

Der Beginn einer klassischen Argumentationskette gegenüber einer Ehefrau.  

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Martin , danke für den Hinweis auf H&S. Jetzt wird zunächst mal kalkuliert.



Hallo Guido,

in dem Laden gibt es online auch sogenannte Verschleißsets (Kette mit Kassette). Wenn Du nur eine Kette benötigst, kannst Du mit der Ausführung "montageverpackt" (im Plastikbeutel statt Karton) noch ein wenig sparen. Kettennietstift liegt bei beiden Ausführungen bei. 

Die von Martin genannten SRAM mit PL hat mich auch gereizt, war mir aber doch zu teuer - und einmal ehrlich, wie oft nimmt man anschließend die Kette noch zu einer umfassenden Reinigung ab (obwohl es nicht verkehrt wäre)?


Fährst Du persönlich in den Laden, kann es sein, dass gerade das gewünschte Teil nicht vorrätig ist (Ladengeschäft und online-Lager sind zwar letztlich ein Geschäft, das Ladengeschäft zickt aber machmal ziemlich herum; deshalb vorab Lieferfähigkeit telefonisch abklären, obwohl, wie hier im Forum zu lesen, auch dies keine Garantie ist). Online-Bestellungen funktionieren nach meiner Eirfahrung recht gut.

Wenn Du vorab noch Verschleißmessungen an Deinem Bike machen willst, lass' es mich wissen -> können wir Morgen machen.


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das schreit ja geradezu nach einem neuen Bike.
> 
> Der Beginn einer klassischen Argumentationskette gegenüber einer Ehefrau.
> 
> VG Martin



Gut , das hätten wir dann geklärt. 
Bleibt eine kleine Frage : Welches ?  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir es mal so  :
> 
> Meine Frau ist dagegen, dass ich wieder wöchentliche Kurse abhalten  bzw. dafür,
> wenn ich es entgeltlich mache  .
> ...



Es wird mal wieder Zeit . Du kannst auf eine grosse bis sehr grosse Resonanz bauen. Ich weiss eine Menge Interessenten.  Die KFLer natürlich nicht mehr . Die können schon Alles


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Guter Hinweis   Vieleicht können wir mal die Kette ausmessen.
Sollen wir den Verschleisszustand  mal vorher und nach prüfen  

Bis morgen. 

Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> in dem Laden gibt es online auch sogenannte Verschleißsets (Kette mit Kassette). Wenn Du nur eine Kette benötigst, kannst Du mit der Ausführung "montageverpackt" (im Plastikbeutel statt Karton) noch ein wenig sparen. Kettennietstift liegt bei beiden Ausführungen bei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> in dem Laden gibt es online auch sogenannte Verschleißsets (Kette mit Kassette). Wenn Du nur eine Kette benötigst, kannst Du mit der Ausführung "montageverpackt" (im Plastikbeutel statt Karton) noch ein wenig sparen. Kettennietstift liegt bei beiden Ausführungen bei.


Die "montageverpackte" günstigere Kette wollte man mir vor 2 Jahren im Laden nicht verkaufen. Gabs angeblich nur per online-Bestellung. 
Online bestelle ich aber wonaders: www.bike-components.de 
Die haben nur 2 Versandkosten und super Preise. Wenn man dann etwas an Teilen sammelt und eine größere Bestellung aufgibt, lohnt das doppelt.


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gut , das hätten wir dann geklärt.
> Bleibt eine kleine Frage : Welches ?


 
Ehrliche Frage?  Wieviel willst Du investieren?  Ich lieb es, das Geld anderer Leute zu verplanen. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird mal wieder Zeit . Du kannst auf eine grosse bis sehr grosse Resonanz bauen. Ich weiss eine Menge Interessenten.  *Die KFLer natürlich nicht mehr . Die können schon Alles*


 
Ja, ne is klar, können schon alles.   
Ich werde die freie Zeit der wegfallenden FTKs sinnvoll nutzen und an meinen Problemzonen arbeiten. 

Gibs zu , Du hattest darauf spekuliert,
dass ich die 2006-Kurse entgeltlich anbiete. 
Die in Deinen Augen schon bereits 'verdiente' Vermittlungsprovision wolltest Du in Dein neues Bike investieren. 
Dumm gelaufen  . Juchhu bleibt bei dem FTK-Konzept "Geiz ist geil!" 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (10. Januar 2006)

*wie Alexs und Guidos Halbkaputt - Räder  *

was mein Bike ist 1A     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Ja stimmt , da ist so ein gewisser Zusammenhang. Wir wollen demnächst auch für die Ultra Matsch Touren (  sorry) eine Aufwandsentschädigung wegen Materialverschleiss erheben.  

Neue Bikes gibt es so schöne Nette  In der bike (das Heft) war eine Beilage aus Koblenz und mein heimlicher Traum droessiger
Felix (timhau)  wollte mir auch eine Enduro oder so zusammen bauen . Da sitzt man dann wie auf einem Traktor . Auch nicht schlecht  

*@ Alex *

Stimmt auch wieder , Du bist jetzt wieder flott  , aber da war doch mal was ....  

Grüsse an Alle

Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrliche Frage? Wieviel willst Du investieren?  Ich lieb es, das Geld anderer Leute zu verplanen
> 
> 
> Ja, ne is klar, können schon alles. Ich werde die freie Zeit der wegfallenden FTKs sinnvoll nutzen und an meinen Problemzonen arbeiten.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja stimmt , da ist so ein gewisser Zusammenhang. Wir wollen demnächst auch für die Ultra Matsch Touren (  sorry) eine Aufwandsentschädigung wegen Materialverschleiss erheben.
> 
> Neue Bikes gibt es so schöne Nette  In der bike (das Heft) war eine Beilage aus Koblenz und mein heimlicher Traum *droessiger*
> Felix (timhau)  wollte mir auch eine Enduro oder so zusammen bauen . Da sitzt man dann wie auf einem Traktor . Auch nicht schlecht
> ...


 
Ähm, ich weiß ja nicht, ob Sie es schon wußten, aber Drössiger kann ich günstiger besorgen und auch auf Wunsch "Custom made".
Ich selber liebäugele mit diesem hier:

ER06 - LX [ab 1998 Euro]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Rahmen - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ER06
Gabel - Marzocchi Z1 Sport ETA
Dämpfer - Manitou Swinger Coil SPV 4-Way
Bremse - Hayes HFX9-HD8
Komponenten - Shimano LX
Schaltwerk / Shifter - Shimano XT / Shimano LX
Lenker / Vorbau - PZ Racing Alu Rizer
Sattelstütze - PZ Racing Alu
Reifen - Conti Flow 2.3
Laufräder - Shimano XT / Sun Single Track
Federweg v / h - 150mm / 150mm
Gewicht - 14,5 kg

Vielleicht können wir ja eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben? 

VG Martin

PS: http://www.droessiger.de/droessiger/config_bikes.php?var_sprache=de&var_inhalt=droessiger_bikes_er06&var_hersteller=droessiger&var_name=er06


----------



## hama687 (10. Januar 2006)

ab 2006 Juni auch für mich 

*edit*

dann aber mit rohloff wenn es echt custom geht


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Nee , Sie , das wusste ich nicht. Ich wusste von grandraid in Bezug zu SIT.

Aber guck mal hier . Ich bin da schon länger dran  an dieser Idee.

Jetzt wirds teuer      



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, ich weiß ja nicht, ob Sie es schon wußten, aber Drössiger kann ich günstiger besorgen und auch auf Wunsch "Custom made".
> Ich selber liebäugele mit diesem hier:
> 
> ER06 - LX [ab 1998 Euro]
> ...


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ab 2006 Juni auch für mich
> 
> *edit*
> 
> dann aber mit rohloff wenn es echt custom geht


 
Geht  , solange bist Du und/oder Dein Konto quieken.  
Aber macht Dir nichts draus, ist bei mir nicht anders.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nee , Sie , das wusste ich nicht. Ich wusste von grandraid in Bezug zu SIT.
> 
> Aber guck mal hier . Ich bin da schon länger dran  an dieser Idee.
> 
> Jetzt wirds teuer


 
Naja, GrandRaid labelt Drössiger.  

Dann kannst auch gleich ein Drössiger nehmen und nach Deinen Vorstellung zusammenstellen und aufbauen lassen.
Z.B. über www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de, der Michael ist Drössiger-Händler  . Leider kriegen die Jungs von Drössiger seit einem halben Jahr die Dateneinbindung nicht hin.

Ich lieg ihm auch schon in den Ohren.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ................
> 
> Dann kannst auch gleich ein Drössiger nehmen und nach Deinen Vorstellung zusammenstellen und aufbauen lassen.
> Z.B. über www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de, der Michael ist Drössiger-Händler  . Leider kriegen die Jungs von Drössiger seit einem halben Jahr die Dateneinbindung nicht hin.
> ...



Genau das meine ich auch. GrandRaid war leider komisch angestrichen  ansonsten ein 1A bike. 

Zum bikeshopmoitzfeld : Und ich wäre fast nach Stolberg oder Odenthal gefahren  

Frage ist nun nur noch : ER06 oder CR06.

Das musst Du für uns entscheiden  . Fahren wir weiter Touren (ich _leichte_ , Du ?) oder werden wir richtig harte heisse unerschrockene Freerider ?

Bei FR trage ich uns schon mal für den jinglebells ride 2006 in Colonia ein.
Wir werden bestimmt auch nicht gross auffallen  

 .... und wir gründen das KFFR - Team   

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## ralf (10. Januar 2006)

Mensch Guido,

willst Du das wirklich tun. Schau Dir doch mal Dein S7 an: Ein klassisches Bike, an dem die Proportionen einfach stimmen. Deine Sitzposition ist perfekt und Du bist immerhin fast 6000 Km gut damit klar gekommen.  
Da wäre ein Wechsel doch irgendwie undankbar.  

So, ich habe mir mal den Rosekatalog vorgenommen und mal fiktiv die nötigen Ersatzteile durchgerechnet:

- mittleres Kettenblatt Deore:    9,-
- Kette HG 53 : 9,90
- gedichteter Schaltzugsatz:    10,15
- Satz kugelgelagerte Schaltungsrädchen:   8,50
- Ersatzritzel pro Stück:   4,50   also max. 13,50

Hinzu kommt noch ein passender Reiniger für den Frühjahresputz, etwas Fett, Öl und einige sowieso schon längst überfällige Spezialwerkzeuge - zusammen nicht mehr als  30,-. Kann ich Dir aber auch ausleihen.

Wenn Du dann noch ggf. Deine Bremsen aufpoppst, hast du wieder ein racefähiges Bike für die nächsten 6000 km.  
Und das hat dann keine  300,- Reparatur gekostet. 

O.K., immer schön rechtzeitig die Kette wechseln.  

... aber ich weiß ja wie das ist, wenn man für eine neue Liebe entflammt ist   ... ... manchmal folgt auch ein Kater.   

So, lieber Kandidat - entscheiden mußt Du nun alleine ...  

Gruß Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das meine ich auch. GrandRaid war leider komisch angestrichen  ansonsten ein 1A bike.
> 
> Zum bikeshopmoitzfeld : Und ich wäre fast nach Stolberg oder Odenthal gefahren
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Danke Ralf für Deine nette Worte und für Deine Hilfe. 

Natürlich hast auch Du recht. Ich werde das Stevens auch wieder fit machen.
Ich habe ja schon Kassete und Ritzel bestellt. Sram 9 fach Austauschpaket für 34  . Danach sehe ich mir den Rest mal an. Die 300  wären Verschleissset + Kurbelgarnitur + Scheibenbremsen gewesen .

Den Traum Fully von droessiger werde bei vorhandenem Budget erfüllen. Damit steigen aber bestimmt auch die Ansprüche.  Das hat also Zeit. 

Wie siehts bei Dir aus ? Läuft alles nach Plan ?

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Guido,
> 
> willst Du das wirklich tun. Schau Dir doch mal Dein S7 an: Ein klassisches Bike, an dem die Proportionen einfach stimmen. Deine Sitzposition ist perfekt und Du bist immerhin fast 6000 Km gut damit klar gekommen.
> Da wäre ein Wechsel doch irgendwie undankbar.
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Januar 2006)

Bei Drössiger- und Grand-Raid - Bikes ist grundsätzlich erstmal der Rahmen (also die Basis) identisch.

Im Bikeshop Moitzfeld kann man sich Drössiger-Bikes nach eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellen (lassen). Michael Kramer berät kompetent und er hat den großen Vorteil, bei eventuellen Problemen vor Ort zu sein. 

Bei Grand Raid Bikes & Parts  kann man sich sein Drössiger - Bike zusammenstellen (lassen) oder  - auf gleicher Basis - ein Grand Raid - Bike. Stefan Lichtner ist ebenfalls ein kompetenter Fachmann und wir haben mit ihm - wie auch mit Michael Kramer - nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Die Bikes unterscheiden sich letztlich am Aufkleber. Und vielleicht am Preis ...

Beide Händler sind SportsInTeam - Partner. Wir vermitteln da gern bzw. stellen der ersten Kontakt her. Übrigens haben wir bei Interesse ein Fully (WCR05) und ein Hardtail (HT05) zum Probefahren/Ausleihen da.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> (1) Zum bikeshopmoitzfeld : Und ich wäre fast nach Stolberg oder Odenthal gefahren
> 
> ...




Jaja, der Herr Michael Kramer vom www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de ist schon ein begnadeter Bike-Schrauber und -Händler aus Leidenschaft  . Leider ist die Selbstdarstellung und Aussenwerbung nicht so, wie ich mir das wünschen würde. Vielleicht kommt der Herr ja mal auf Trab , damit wir seine Website gestalten können.
Für mich wg. Federweg und der Marzocchi Z1 Sport ETA kommt nur das ER06 in Frage. Hatte letztes Jahr mit dem Freerider FR 6.7 geliegäugelt, da ich aber schon über die Spezifikationen des neues ER06 Bescheid (Insiderwissen) wußte, habe ich mich für 2 cm weniger Federweg und ca. 3 kg geringeres Leergewicht entschieden.
Ich entscheide gar nicht für Dich. Erst Provisionen einsacken wollen und jetzt auch noch sich für lau beraten lassen. Nene, Leute gibts. Michael macht uns bestimmt auch einen guten Preis, wenn wir zu unterschiedlichen Modellen, Ausstattungen und ggf. custom made tendieren.
Ehm, das sehe ich aber ganz anders. Die Bike mögen ja noch einen tarnenden Aspekt besitzen, aber wie willst Du die zwei alten Säcke auf den Bikes kaschieren 
Freeriden hat weniger mit dem Biketyp- und ausstattung zu tun als mit der Einstellung und dem Fahrvermögen. Im Augenblick scheiterts bei mir noch ein wenig am Bike , gar nicht an der Einstellung  und sehr stark am Fahrvermögen. 
VG Martin

PS: Deine Smileys mussten meinen weichen.


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Also, so ist das  

Zu der Tarnung . Stimmt hatte ich vergessen. Alle über 20 sind da ja schon alte Säcke. Wat ist dann erst mit den ü30  Danach sollte man sich eh nicht mehr auf ein MTB setzen , oder?   

@ Stefan SIT . Ja ich habe bei der indiansummer Tour  mal auf dem Grandraid CRO6 (?) gesessen. Fuhr sich klasse. Ich persönlich finde das Schwarz und Grün (bitte unpolitsch sehen) etwas schöner.  

Grüsse an Martin und Stefan

Guido

Martin : Bitte nicht untertreiben . Du zählst nach meinen Informationen zu den technischen Spitzenleuten hier in unserer Gegend  (ernstgemeint) Ich schicke Dir bei Bedarf gerne prominente Namen per PM. 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...................
> Ehm, das sehe ich aber ganz anders. Die Bike mögen ja noch einen tarnenden Aspekt besitzen, aber wie willst Du die zwei alten Säcke auf den Bikes kaschieren
> Freeriden hat weniger mit dem Biketyp- und ausstattung zu tun als mit der Einstellung und dem Fahrvermögen. Im Augenblick scheiterts bei mir noch ein wenig am Bike , gar nicht an der Einstellung  und sehr stark am Fahrvermögen.
> VG Martin
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... @ Stefan SIT . Ja ich habe bei der indiansummer Tour  mal auf dem Grandraid CRO6 (?) gesessen. Fuhr sich klasse. Ich persönlich finde das Schwarz und Grün (bitte unpolitsch sehen) etwas schöner.
> ...


Auf unserer Webseite findest du beim Runterscrollen der News-Seite einen Fahrbericht Grand Raid-Custombike. Ich hab's dort die Gardasee-Trails rauf und runtergeprügelt und war voll überzeugt.
Du hast - wenn es unser Leihbike war - auf dem *WCR05* ("*W*orld *C*up *R*ace") gesessen.  

Es fällt mir schwer, Schwarz/Grün als Kombination politisch zu sehen.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Zunächst mal kurz zurück zu heute abend

Zustandsbeschreibung Königsforst  :

Temperatur : ca. 0 °C  - heiter leicht bewölkt

Waldboden überwiegend gefroren 50 - 100 hm kein Schnee -  darüber etwas Schnee und Eis-Reste - ein paar matschige Stellen  wegen Holzfäll- und Transportarbeiten. 

Aussichten : Hoffen wir mal , dass es ungefähr so bleibt. Das ist ein sehr feines bike-Wetter - sehr nightride tauglich . Daumen drücken  

Bis heute abend

Guido


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also, so ist das
> 
> (1)Zu der Tarnung . Stimmt hatte ich vergessen. Alle über 20 sind da ja schon alte Säcke. Wat ist dann erst mit den *ü30*  Danach sollte man sich eh nicht mehr auf ein MTB setzen , oder?
> 
> ...



ü30  . Also, wenn Du Dich damit meinen solltest ,
sorry , aber dann bist Du echt schon sehr gesichtsalt.
(Kleiner Seitenhieb vom ü40 )
Na, da übertreibst Du aber schamlos.
Ich glaube, ich bin guter Durchschnitt  .
Ich kann wahrscheinlich besser erklären als der Durchschnitt.  
Was hat das mit den prominenten Namen auf sich?
Das habe ich nicht verstanden.
VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Januar 2006)

Moin,

das MTM wird aufgrund folgendem Hinweis...

_Amtliche VORWARNUNG zur UNWETTERWARNUNG vor GLATTEIS 

für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 

gültig von: Mittwoch, 11.01.06 16:00 Uhr 
bis: Donnerstag, 12.01.06 06:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Mittwoch, 11.01.06 09:50 Uhr 

Am späten Nachmittag aufkommender gefrierender Regen mit Gefahr 
erheblicher Glatteisbildung. Im Norden des Kreises in milderer 
Luft kaum Glätte. 

Dies ist ein erster Hinweis auf erwartete Unwetter. 
Er soll die rechtzeitige Vorbereitung von Schutzmassnahmen 
ermöglichen. Die Prognose wird in den nächsten 
6 Stunden konkretisiert. Bitte verfolgen Sie die 
weiteren Wettervorhersagen mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit. 

DWD / RZ Essen _

...das weitere "Wettergeschehen" kritisch beäugen, hoffen aber nicht, die Teilnahmezusage evtl. kurzfristig canceln zu müssen.  

Zum Bike-Kauf: Vor dem jetzigen Gefährt hatte ich auch so ein Teil mit Race-Geometrie, mit zunehmendem Alte machte sich (ebenfalls zunehmend) der Rücken bemerkbar. Abhilfe brachte nur eine Enduro (rückenfreundlichere Geometrie, der o. a. Vergleich mit dem Traktor hinkt allerdings etwas, da letzterer noch wesentlich bequemer ist  ...) und -> NW  !


----------



## Derk (11. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das MTM wird aufgrund folgendem Hinweis...
> 
> ...


_

Helmut,

da fahren die doch nicht ! 

Ich werde mich heute wohl nur noch im Grüngürtel rumtreiben, damit ich schnell wieder zuhause bin im Falle hiesiger Wegvereisung.

Viel Spass

Derk_


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Zum Gesichtsalter : Nun ja   Deswegen trägt man ja wohl diesen komischen Helm. Nee, stimmt schon .  Wir sollten es nicht mehr übertreiben. Alter geht vor Schönheit.   

Zu den Promis. Höre immer mal wieder. " .... man kann über den juchhu denken was man will , aber was der so fährt , das ist schon klasse ..... " 

Oder : " ... ich habe es persönlich gesehen , dass der (_juchhu_) da runter gefahren ist .... " 

Würklich gehört  

VG Guido






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ü30  . Also, wenn Du Dich damit meinen solltest ,
> sorry , *aber dann bist Du echt schon sehr gesichtsalt.
> (Kleiner Seitenhieb vom ü40* )
> Na, da übertreibst Du aber schamlos.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Daumen drücken , Helmut und abwarten. Noch sieht es gut aus. 
Zum bike : Kommt doch direkt mit dem Traktor  Enduro sieht schon bequem aus. 

Ich freue mich auf euch . Bringt euch aber bitte nicht in grosse Gefahr.
Ich bin jedenfalls um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. 

Guido

*@ Derk*

Ich war gestern Nacht ganz in Deiner Nähe. Gute Wintertrainingsstrecke.
Mülheim - > Rodenkirchen immer schön am Rhein entlang und auch zurück.





			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das MTM wird aufgrund folgendem Hinweis...
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Zum Gesichtsalter : Nun ja  Deswegen trägt man ja wohl diesen komischen Helm. Nee, stimmt schon .  Wir sollten es nicht mehr übertreiben. Alter geht vor Schönheit.
> 
> *(2)*Zu den Promis. Höre immer mal wieder. " .... *man kann über den juchhu denken was man will* , aber was der so fährt , das ist schon klasse ..... "
> 
> ...




Heißt das nicht: Alter kommt nach Schönheit(soperation) 
   Das ist ja zu geil. Was denken die denn so über mich? 
Der Bordsteinkanten-Stunt mit seinen 90° gehört immer zu meinen Highlights.  
VG Martin

PS: Ich brauche Namen!  Das einzig Gute an der Darstellung ist, dass ich offensichtlich nicht zu den Promis zähle. 

PPS: Meine Smileys waren wichtiger.


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Was _die _über Dich denken weiss ich natürlich nicht   
aber als Mathe Genie  hätte dir die Unlogik deiner Ausage zu Deinem Promistatus auffallen müssen. Wenn alle über dich ...
_
reden , nachdenken , wütend werden , in den Himmel loben , lieben , hassen , bewundern , veräppeln , und und und .... _

dann bist Du doch prominent oder ? 

Was wird aus unserem schönen Thread hier ...  richtig eine KFL-  Novela 

Grüsse mit der Bitte um Kommentar

Guido

Namen gibt es heute abend 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> [*]   Das ist ja zu geil. Was denken die denn so über mich?
> Der Bordsteinkanten-Stunt mit seinen 90° gehört immer zu meinen Highlights.  [/LIST]VG Martin
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Namen gibt es heute abend*



Oder jetzt bei mir:

Frank @Cheetah pflegt sich gelegentlich so zu äußern


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was (1)_*die *_über Dich denken weiss ich natürlich nicht
> aber als Mathe Genie  hätte dir die Unlogik deiner Ausage zu Deinem Promistatus auffallen müssen. Wenn alle über dich ...
> 
> _reden , nachdenken , wütend werden , in den Himmel loben , lieben , hassen , bewundern , veräppeln ,* (2)und und und ....* _
> ...



Interessante Schlussfolgerung: [die=alle]
Gemeint war [die=Promis], also im Vergleich zu [alle] ein abgrenzbar*ere* Menge.
Der Rest macht mich neugierig.
Netter Versuch.
VG Martin


----------



## ralf (11. Januar 2006)

Moin Guido,

so weit so gut.  
Das "Rollout" ist allerdings auf Montag verschoben.  

Nun ja, so habe ich noch etwas längere Vorbereitungszeit, die ich auch nutzen werde ... ...  

Fü heute Abend wünsche ich euch eine wunderschöne Tour. Wenn es noch gefroren ist, wirds sogar eine "saubere Tour".  

Gruß Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts bei Dir aus ? Läuft alles nach Plan ?
> 
> Grüsse und bis bald
> 
> Guido


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Oder jetzt bei mir:
> 
> Frank @Cheetah pflegt sich gelegentlich so zu äußern




Kann ich bestätigen   Aber es gibt noch mehr ...


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Sehr gut   Wir erwarten Dich um Punkt 19.00  

VG Guido



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Guido,
> 
> so weit so gut.
> Das "Rollout" ist allerdings auf Montag verschoben.
> ...


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Zustand Königsforst 16:00 Uhr

WUNSCH:  25 °C sonnig oder -2 °C tief gefrorener Boden sonnig   

IST:  leichter Regen  4 °C     

Ich bin jedenfalls  um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. 

Bis gleich 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut  Wir erwarten Dich um Punkt 19.00
> 
> VG Guido


 
Bei uns hier 'oben' hat es vor ca. 15 min. begonnen, zu regnen. Sind dann auf den letzten NW-Metern doch noch feucht geworden. Gefroren ist aber bisher noch nichts. Ist auch definitiv wärmer als heute morgen.

Auf dem Rückweg war ich dann noch im www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de und habe Deine Neukaufabsichten verkündet. Für Dich bzw. die anderen Interessenten wurde sofort der rote Teppich ausgerollt. (Ich habe meine rote Teppichfliese ja immer dabei ).

Musst nur noch sagen, worauf (CR06/ER06 und in welcher Ausstattung) der Michael die rote Schleife machen soll. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Yes , its KFL nightride time. Lauwarm im Regen durch den Matsch.

Nee so schlimm wird es wohl nicht . Der Boden dürfte noch einigermassen in Schuss sein. Wir werden aber flexibel reagieren und die Strecke den Verhältnissen anpassen. Horrorverhältnisse im Strassenverkehr sind zur Zeit nicht zu erwarten.  

Zum bike nach der nightride was. Ich fahre heute erst mal mit dem nicht Optimierten .  Wird schon schiefgehen.

VG Guido





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei uns hier 'oben' hat es vor ca. 15 min. begonnen, zu regnen.* Sind dann auf den letzten NW-Metern doch noch feucht geworden. Gefroren ist aber bisher noch nichts. *Ist auch definitiv wärmer als heute morgen.
> 
> *Auf dem Rückweg war ich dann noch im www.bikeshop-moitzfeld.de und habe Deine Neukaufabsichten verkündet. Für Dich bzw. die anderen Interessenten wurde sofort der rote Teppich ausgerollt. (Ich habe meine rote Teppichfliese ja immer dabei ).
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Yes , its KFL nightride time. Lauwarm im Regen durch den Matsch.
> 
> Nee so schlimm wird es wohl nicht . Der Boden dürfte noch einigermassen in Schuss sein. Wir werden aber flexibel reagieren und die Strecke den Verhältnissen anpassen. Horrorverhältnisse im Strassenverkehr sind zur Zeit nicht zu erwarten.
> 
> ...


 
Leider bietet Michael Kramer noch keinen DRIVE-IN für Drössiger an. 
Aber wir arbeiten dran, vielleicht in Kooperation mit MacDreck .
So ein 24:7 Schalter in Moitzfeld für Körper, Geist und Bike, das wäre es doch. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Musst nur noch sagen, worauf ... der Michael die rote Schleife machen soll.


...hinterher auf die Zahl im Sparbuch...


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...hinterher auf die Zahl im Sparbuch...


 
Solange es nicht meins ist.  
Buh  , Glück gehabt  , ich habe ja gar kein Sparbuch. 

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (11. Januar 2006)

Hi Guido

Hab mich wieder ausgetragen, aber bei dem Sauwetter setz ich heute keinen Fuß mehr vor die Tür. 
Verdammt, die Tour ist einen Tag zu spät....gestern wäre es bestimmt richtig Klasse gewesen bei Fastvollmond und sternenklarer Nacht.

Gruß Schönwetterlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (11. Januar 2006)

Kurze Abmeldung für heute abend, weniger wegen dem Wetter (in Forsbach regnet es kaum noch), mehr weil die Arbeit unüberhörbar ruft.

Den restlichen Teilnehmern auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und bis demnächst.
Ingo


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2006)

Du hast so recht Uwe. Gestern wäre es genial geworden. Zwar eiskalt aber  Schade Uwe , Ingo und Felix. Es ist wirklich Pech mit dem Wetter. Kann ich verstehen wenn da einer nicht mitfährt. Wir sehen uns dann beim nächsten Mal. 

Ich würde ja auch zu Hause bleiben , aber es sind noch 5 Anmeldungen ,
daher stehe ich in der Pficht  und habe ne gute Ausrede bei diesem Wetter doch noch das Haus verlassen zu dürfen aehmmmm müssen 

Der Regen hat hier im Momet aufgehört. Es tröpfelt nur noch leicht.  
Wie es nachher wird  .....   

Bis gleich . Ich muss los. 

Guido


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*KF nightride 02/2006 11.01.2006 *

MTM meets KFL oder nur die wirklich Harten kommen ...
bei jedem Wetter in den Königsforst

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Boris @ grüner Frosch _MTM-Team_
Jörg @ Schnegge _KFL - Team_
Helmut @ Eifelwolf _MTM-Team_
Guido @ Montana _KFL - Team_

Eine Riesen Lob an unsere unerschrockenen Kollegen vom MTM    Sie waren pünktlich da und brachten trotz Regen beste Laune mit. Wir zeigten ihnen gerne unsere netten FABs und nightride single trails. Es ging über Monte Troodelöh  (unbedingt Website gucken  ) zum *l*angen *w*esttrail und über unseren *K*nüppel*A*nstieg *I* Richtung Tütberg. Wir haben auf den Lüderich geschaut und sind über *KA II *zur Schutzhütte hoch , dort wieder runter über die trails Richtung Hellenthal bis nach Rösrath an den Fischteichen dann wieder hoch zum Tütberg. Ab zum *F*orsbacher *M*ühlen *G*ebiet dort noch etwas gekurvt und über FAB und *B*ikekiller*t*rail durch den Wildpark zurück - das Ganze im ununterbrochenen Ragen bei 2-5 °C. Das die MTMer nett sind weiss eh jeder , daher reichts mir jetzt mit diesem Bericht. 

Besonderheiten : Regen von Anfang bis zum Ende - Schmirgel Matsche ohne Ende - MTMer sind hart  im Nehmen

Danke an Jörg für das wie immer gute gute co-guiding. 

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 2:30 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 30 km
Höhenmeter : ?

*ACHTUNG :* 

Nächste Woche geplanter KFL Start logischerweise in *Alfter* beim MTM Mittwoch oder Donnerstag 

GEKO Auswertung folgt bald . . .


----------



## Schnegge (12. Januar 2006)

Da gibts ja nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...
Also bis zum WE oder nächsten Mittwoch. Und jetzt ab in die Heia .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2006)

Danke nochmal an Montana und Schnegge, die uns trotz der widrigen Verhältnisse unermüdlich neue Wege und sehr schöne Trails gezeigt haben 

Bin mal gespannt, wie die ganze Gegend im Sommer aussieht , freu mich schon drauf 

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Januar 2006)

Dank auch meinerseits an Guido und Jörg für das Guiding in Köln's südlichen, teils nebelverhangenen Regenwäldern und einen schönen Gruß von meinem Beleuchtungsakku (dem geht's nun wieder gut und ist voller Saft, Kraft und Tatendrang).

Habe aber auch entdeckt, dass meine Einschätzung hinsichtlich des Monte Troodelöh von hoher Stelle geteilt wird  (und von da oben muss man ja den Überblick haben...):


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dank auch meinerseits an Guido und Jörg für das Guiding in Köln's südlichen, teils nebelverhangenen Regenwäldern und einen schönen Gruß von meinem Beleuchtungsakku (dem geht's nun wieder gut und ist voller Saft, Kraft und Tatendrang).
> 
> Habe aber auch entdeckt, dass meine Einschätzung hinsichtlich des Monte Troodelöh von hoher Stelle geteilt wird  (und von da oben muss man ja den Überblick haben...):


 
Das ist ja ein schnuckeliger Eintrag ins Gipfelbuch. 

Naja, als Katholik weiß ich ja, dass mein Bodenpersonal schon zu allen Zeiten hoch hinaus wollte. 

Ich glaube aber, dass bei der allgemein verwandten Angabe "höchster Punkt" in erster Linie natürlich Erhöhungen gemeint sind. 

Im übrigen sollte Kardinal Meissner mal einen vernünftigen Lift in einen Turm einbauen und dann endlich die Singletrailabfahrtsrampe beginnt an der obersten Plattform und in Serpentinen über die Dächer von Köln (nix Nizza ) fertigstellen. Dann bin ich bereit, seine Meinung zu teilen. 

Ich würde mir auch überlegen, regelmäßig wieder zur Messe zu gehen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

@ Eifelwolf und grüner Frosch

Danke für euren netten Worte  und das trotz der Schlammschlacht.
Na ja, ihr könnt euch ja nächste Woche revanchieren  
Steht terminlich schon was an ? 

@ juchhu

Du hast uns gestern gefehlt. Es war einfach herrlich.  

Weiss einer was mit dem Alex los war ? 

Viele Grüsse Guido

Heute abend wird der GEKO noch ausgequetscht


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ juchhu
> 
> Du hast uns gestern gefehlt. Es war einfach herrlich.
> ...


 
Ihr mir auch.  
Hier war es nicht herrlich  , PHP-Datenbankprogrammierung war angesagt. 

VG Martin

PS: Projekte werden wohl hoffentlich bald fertiggestellt werden.


----------



## hama687 (12. Januar 2006)

ja der war um 18 uhr eingeschlaffen und erst so gegen 22 uhr wieder unter den wachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja der war um 18 uhr eingeschlaffen und erst so gegen 22 uhr wieder unter den wachen



Da hast Du echt was verpasst    Es wird zwar immer mal wieder eine Steigerung geben aber gestern , das war schon kalt-feucht-schön


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

Helmut hat übrigens netterweise Kontrollierwerkzeuge erster Güte mitgebracht.  Meine Kette und das Ritzelpaket sind _unvergleichbar _hin.  Ich bin natürlich trotzdem noch kräftig durch den Matsch gefahren. Besser geworden ist es unterwegs nicht aber auch nicht schlimmer.  Geht auch nicht mehr  

PHP hört sich ja richtig übel an. Mitleid  

VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr mir auch.
> Hier war es nicht herrlich  , PHP-Datenbankprogrammierung war angesagt.
> 
> VG Martin
> ...


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

So es hat funktioniert. Die Lieferung ist da. Kassette und neue Kette sind montiert. Jetzt schnurrt die Kiste wieder. Sram ist klasse , besonders PL Gold  Jetzt fahre ich nie mehr im Matsch.  Habe direkt auch einen schönen Tacho , den mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung  geordert, geil. 

Frage ans Volk : Wie kriegt man die Schaltröllchen ab ? Eins ist nämlich fast rund gelutscht. 

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (13. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So es hat funktioniert. Die Lieferung ist da. Kassette und neue Kette sind montiert. Jetzt schnurrt die Kiste wieder. Sram ist klasse , besonders PL Gold  Jetzt fahre ich nie mehr im Matsch.  Habe direkt auch einen schönen Tacho , den mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung  geordert, geil.
> 
> Frage ans Volk : Wie kriegt man die Schaltröllchen ab ? Eins ist nämlich fast rund gelutscht.
> 
> VG Guido


 
Der Schaltkäfig, in dem die Schaltröllchen laufen, ist mit zwei gegengerichteten Gewindeschrauben fixiert. 

Nach dem Austausch Schrauben wieder gefühlvoll anziehen ggf. Schraubensicherung nutzen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

*Tourenvorschläge für die KF Region am Wochenende :*

Ich habe jetzt zwei Anfahrtswege für die Tour am Samstag mit Pepin 11:00 Uhr ab Gut Leidenhausen herausgesucht. Einen schnellen Weg , überwiegend Strasse mit 12 km und einen schönen Weg u.a. durch den KF mit 17 km. Wir können uns bei Interesse unterwegs treffen und den Rest gemeinsam radeln. Vorschläge bitte hier posten.

Wer ein klein wenig  heftiger in die Pedale treten möchte, dem empfehle ich die Sonntagstour mit indian  10:00 Uhr ab Forsthaus Benberg. Es werden da wohl 800 hm werden.

Viele Grüsse und bis bald Guido

Wetter soll ja richtig klasse werden . Viel Spass .


----------



## hama687 (13. Januar 2006)

12 km bis gut leidenhausen?


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> 12 km bis gut leidenhausen?



Yoh , von meiner Haustüre aus.  Richtung Neubrück dort Richtung Rath Heumar und kurz danach ist man ja schon da. Ist aber alles Strasse. Ich habe noch den anderen Weg über Brück durch den KF und Wahner Heide mit auch nur 17 km . Ist schöner zu fahren. Wenn das Wetter gut ist , können wir uns z.B. am Fussball Platz in Brück da wo auch die Indoor Halle ist , treffen. Dann würden wir gemeinsam durch den KF Richtung Gut Leidenhausen cruisen. 10:15 Uhr OK ? 

Grüsse Guido


----------



## hama687 (13. Januar 2006)

Tennis Halle Brück 10:15 k    

ps heute ist Freitag der 13. man merkt es Tv geht nicht Support von netcologne versagt und Wetter schlecht


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Tennis Halle Brück 10:15 k
> 
> ps heute ist Freitag der 13. man merkt es Tv geht nicht Support von netcologne versagt und Wetter schlecht



Das muss die Halle in der Nähe des Markplatzes sein ,  dort wo in der Nähe auch die neuen Häuser gebaut werden.  Gegenüber der Halle ist noch ein Fussballplatz.  Ja ??? Bitte noch bestätigen.   

*@ Gertrud *

Du kannst natürlich auch dort hinkommen. Dann kannst Du Dich uns anschliessen. Poste gleich noch ein Karte vom Gebiet. 

Grüsse Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (13. Januar 2006)

ja gegenüber des sportplatzes da wo die neuen häuser gebaut werden, wo es nachmittags und mittags auch das *hammhamm* gibt^^


----------



## i-men (13. Januar 2006)

Also ich komme direkt dorthin. Ist für mich am kürzesten und ich will mir ja die Kraft für die Tour aufheben 

Ich nehme an das ist der Parkplatz rechts (von Rath kommend) vor der Abbiegung Hirschgraben. Nur mal so zur Kontrolle, obwohl Guido wollte ja noch ne Karte posten.

Ich habe auch für alle das beste Wetter bestellt, was für Januar verfügbar war. Das zweitbeste lasse ich dem Ralf für die Sonntagstour übrig. Leider diesmal vermutlich ohne mich.

Also dann
Ingo


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

Grüss Dich, Ingo , da müssen wir den Pepin noch mal fragen. Also ích denke bei Parkplatz Gut Leidenhausen an den groxsen Parkplatz wenn man auf dem Hirschgraben fahrend links abbiegt. Ich weiss aber welchen Parkplatz Du meinst , das ist der bevor man rechts in den Hirschgraben abbiegt.

Das klären wir noch auf.  

Guido

*EDIT :* Ich sehe gerade dass Du wahrscheinlich recht hast . Pepin schreibt :
*Parkplatz Gut Leidenhausen / Mauspfad*

Ich habe ihn jetzt noch mal angemailt. 






			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich komme direkt dorthin. Ist für mich am kürzesten und ich will mir ja die Kraft für die Tour aufheben
> 
> Ich nehme an das ist der Parkplatz rechts (von Rath kommend) vor der Abbiegung Hirschgraben. Nur mal so zur Kontrolle, obwohl Guido wollte ja noch ne Karte posten.
> 
> ...


----------



## i-men (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo Guido, an den Parkplatz dachte ich auch zuerst. Dann fiel mir jedoch auch der Zusatz ´Mauspfad´ auf und laut Karte ist da eigentlich kein anderer in der Nähe von Gut Leidenhausen.

Na dann warten wir mal was Pepin sagt.

@Alex  Sollen wir Dich wecken? 

Ingo


----------



## hama687 (13. Januar 2006)

ja um die Uhrzeit *10:15* da könnt ich schon nen extra Wecker gebrauchen


----------



## indian (13. Januar 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch für alle das beste Wetter bestellt, was für Januar verfügbar war. Das zweitbeste lasse ich dem Ralf für die Sonntagstour übrig. Leider diesmal vermutlich ohne mich.
> 
> Also dann
> Ingo



Danke, Danke, Danke... Du machst mich soooo glücklich....
Jetzt MUSST Du aber eigentlich auch mitkommen. Schließlich müssen wir ja einem an den Ohren ziehen, wenn es nur das 3.- oder 4.beste Wetter wird 

Wünsche Euch allen morgen viel Spaß!!!

Wir sehn´uns
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

Ich habe bisher noch nichts vonPepin gehört. Ich schlage vor wir einigen uns (sofern wir nichts von ihm hören) auf den Parkplatz Mauspfad / Ecke Hirschgraben. Zur Not ist man von dort schnell am anderen Ort. Wir sind so gegen 10:45 Uhr da, wenn Alex wach wird  

VG Guido




			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido, an den Parkplatz dachte ich auch zuerst. Dann fiel mir jedoch auch der Zusatz ´Mauspfad´ auf und laut Karte ist da eigentlich kein anderer in der Nähe von Gut Leidenhausen.
> 
> Na dann warten wir mal was Pepin sagt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

Martin , wir sind wieder in den TOP25 und die Feierabend"typen"  sind auch wieder in Sichtweite. Am Wochenende kommt noch Einiges dazu. Alex fährt Sa und So . Jörg auch und dazu auch noch richtig heftig  und ich bin zumindest Morgen mit 4-5 Std dabei. 

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

Noch mal kurz zu Morgen und dem Treffpunkt. 

Ich vermute sehr , dass wir uns auf dem Parkplatz mit dem roten Kreis treffen wollen. Die weniger wahrscheinliche Alternative wäre der blaue Kreis.

Bitte gegebenenfalls um Korrektur.  







Gute Nacht    

Guido


----------



## hama687 (13. Januar 2006)

hmm selbst wenn da ist man in 5 min beim anderen und da gibts ein paar nette "SingelSingel" trails^^


----------



## Derk (13. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal kurz zu Morgen und dem Treffpunkt.
> 
> Ich vermute sehr , dass wir uns auf dem Parkplatz mit dem roten Kreis treffen wollen. Die weniger wahrscheinliche Alternative wäre der blaue Kreis.
> 
> ...



Vorab:
Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:  
Der Posteingang von Montana ist voll. Montana kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.
 
Der von Dir mit rotemKreis markierte Parkplatz ist es nicht , von dort kann man aber den auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Mauspfads gelegenen Parkplatz gut erkennen/überblicken.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (14. Januar 2006)

Danke für Deine Hilfe , Derk. Postfach ist jetzt wieder leer .
Jetzt weiss ich genau wo wir hin müssen. 
Parkplatz ist genau gegenüber dem roten Kreis Parkplatz.

Grüsse

Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab:
> Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:
> Der Posteingang von Montana ist voll. Montana kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## i-men (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
das war ja mal wieder ein nettes Türchen heute.

Bevor ich es nun wieder vergesse und Alex demnächst wieder hungern muss  hier das Rezept der Müsli Riegel. Irgend wer wollte es auch noch haben deswegen poste ich es hier einfach mal. Es stammt übrigens von Torsten´s Mountainbikepage und ich finde die Dinger schmecken verdammt gut.

Zutaten

200g Honig
4,5dl Vollmilch (=450ml)
300g Haferflocken
75g geriebene Mandeln
75g geriebene Haselnüsse
150g Kokosflocken
50g Sonnenblumenkerne
100g Rohzucker oder normalen Zucker
150g Dinkelkornmehl oder Ruchmehl (dunkles Mehl)
200g Dörrfrüchte kleingeschnitten (z.B. Dörraprikosen)
50g Rosinen


Schweizer Powerriegel
Honig und Vollmilch zusammen lauwarm werden lassen, zu den restlichen Zutaten mischen. Alles 10 Minuten stehen lassen. Die Masse auf ein mit Backpapier belegtes Blech streichen, etwa 2 cm
dick. (Wenn du kein Backpapier hast musst du das Blech zuerst einfetten) und dann im Backofen bei 200° ca. 30 Minuten backen.
In Riegel schneiden! (ergibt ca. 30 Stück). Zur Orientierung: Bei 30 Riegeln ergibt das pro Riegel einen Kalorienwert von ca. 170 kcal.

Also dann guten Appetit
Ingo


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

Danke Ingo fürs Rezept.  Werde mir gleich mal _Bio_ mässig die Schürze umbinden und bei einem Glas gutem Roten  mal den Backofen anfeuern.  Das festigt dann auch wieder etwas den KFLer Mythos. 

Die Tour gestern bei Eis-Kaiserwetter war klasse , hat aber den Einen oder Anderen wohl etwas geschafft.  

VG Guido




			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> das war ja mal wieder ein nettes Türchen heute.
> 
> Bevor ich es nun wieder vergesse und Alex demnächst wieder hungern muss  hier das Rezept der Müsli Riegel.
> ...


----------



## i-men (15. Januar 2006)

Na dann bin ich mal auf Dein ´Hmmmm´ gespannt.
Jau, gestern war ne klasse Tour. Obwohl wenn ich jetzt raus gucke, so doll sollte der Unterschied zwischen bestem und zweit bestem Wetter ja nicht ausfallen. Ist zwar trocken aber fast 10 Grad kälter als gestern 
Trotzdem wäre ich lieber dem Ralf hinter her gehächelt als hier im Büro zu sitzen. Na ja, irgend wovon muss man sich das Hobby ja leisten können und das es billigere gibt merkt jeder füher oder später.

Also dann, weiter machen (backen, entspannen oder arbeiten)

Ingo


----------



## i-men (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo Guido,
meine Frau sagt gerade, dass Sie die Backzeit ein wenig reduziert hat eek:  hoffentlich noch nicht zu spät). Kommt also ein bischen auf den Backofen an. Am besten kurze Sichtkontrolle und falls es zu sehr in Richtung Steinkohle geht, den Notaus drücken .

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

Zu Spät ,  Ingo  , und trotzdem meinen Riesendank und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich habe mir das Back- Produkt passend zurecht geschnitten und habe nun 1A VBrake Bremsbeläge. Ein Exemplar liegt schon in der Post an die bike zum Test. Kriegt bestimmt ein sehr gut.

@ All 

Mittwoch sind wir ja in Alfter . Daher gibt es keine nightride im KF.
Sonntag wird vllt indian wieder was ab Bensberg Forsthaus anbieten .
Klappt das nicht , plane ich eine KF dayride ab K-Brück. 

Schönen Rest Sonntag.

Guido



			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> meine Frau sagt gerade, dass Sie die Backzeit ein wenig reduziert hat eek:  hoffentlich noch nicht zu spät). Kommt also ein bischen auf den Backofen an. Am besten kurze Sichtkontrolle und falls es zu sehr in Richtung Steinkohle geht, den Notaus drücken .
> 
> Ingo


----------



## i-men (15. Januar 2006)

Oooh Mist, dann scheint das Wohl nicht an unserem Backofen zu liegen, sondern eher daran,
dass die Schweizer Backöfen scheinbar mit 12 Volt laufen 
Da habe ich jetzt wohl doppelt Pech gehabt. Zum einen kam meine Warnung zu spät und zum zweiten fahre ich Scheibenbremsen 
Ich warte dann mal auf den Bike Test und je nach Ergebnis ziehe ich dann in Erwägung es mit einer dünneren Schicht für die Disc Fahrer zu versuchen. Falls übrigens in Kürze eine Magura Louise Müsli vorgestellt würde, wüssten wir wenigstens das die Hersteller hier mitlesen.
Ich verspreche hiermit auch zukünftige Rezeptpostings nur in der geprüften und ggf. überarbeiteten Variante zu veröffentlichen.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

@ KFL- Team 

Bald wieder TOP20  

zunächst mal Gratulation an Alle für das erfolgreiche Wochenende Herausheben muss man eindeutig Jörg.

Sa und So auf Tour und das mit 2500 hm      Sa übrigens mit OAS 

Alex und ich waren etwas unterwegs . Ingo auch.  

Nur Martin unser Anführer hat bei Eis-Kaiserwetter in der Bude geradelt. Mitleid  

VG Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So wir sind zurück
> 
> *KF nightride 02/2006 11.01.2006 *
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ KFL- Team
> 
> Bald wieder TOP20
> 
> ...


 
Besser warmgefahren , als kaltlächend geheuchelt. 

Für mich ist das Ergo-Strampeln derzeit die einzige Möglichkeit, mich nicht zu weit vom PC zu entfernen.  
Fürs Outdoor mache ich ja nicht winterpokalpunktefähige Hunde-Touren und noch winterpokalbewertbare NWs. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (16. Januar 2006)

@ i Men wo bleiben die Bilder ???


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

>


Danke für die Erinnerung , Helmut.  


Hier ist sie nun endlich  : 

*Die ultimative GEKO Auswertung der nightride vom 11.01.2006*
_KFL meets MTM - Nur die ganz Harten .... _

*Das 2 D Diagramm*







*Wie man sieht haben wir das Gebiet des Königsforsts gut ausgenutzt 

*

*Das Höhendiagramm*





_
*KA I und KA II sind unsere Knüppelanstiege  / FM ist die Forsbacher Mühle  mit den Gänsen*_

Bis bald wieder

Guido​


----------



## juchhu (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Erinnerung , Helmut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jaja, angeblich an mich denken und dann nicht den Juchhu-Nighttrail fahren ?! 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, angeblich an mich denken und dann nicht den Juchhu-Nighttrail fahren ?!
> 
> VG Martin



Gut aufgepasst , Martin , bitte setzen ... 1+ ...  

Der Einstieg vom Rennweg zum juchhu nighttrail ist seit ein paar Wochen wegen Baumfällarbeiten nicht mehr fahrbar  Und am vorigen Mittwoch wollte selbst Jörg   nicht mehr durch den megamatschigen Restweg des *jnt* fahren. Es fehlt bei Supermatsche - Boden  leider jeglicher flow und es geht nur über einen enormen Kampf  zurück in den Wildpark . Und damit haben wir schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber überzeuge Dich doch selbst  

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gut aufgepasst , Martin , bitte setzen ... 1+ ...
> 
> Der Einstieg vom Rennweg zum juchhu nighttrail ist seit ein paar Wochen wegen Baumfällarbeiten nicht mehr fahrbar  Und am vorigen Mittwoch wollte selbst Jörg  nicht mehr durch den megamatschigen Restweg des *jnt* fahren. Es fehlt bei Supermatsche - Boden  leider jeglicher flow und es geht nur über einen enormen Kampf  zurück in den Wildpark . Und damit haben wir schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber überzeuge Dich doch selbst
> 
> ...


 
Weicheier   . Von wegen " Nur die Harten ..." 

Ist doch alles tiefgefroren!   

Und im übrigen kann das gar nicht schlimmer sein, als der Zustand meiner Lieblingstrails in der Hardt.

Dort haben die mit so einem Harvester (dreiachsige Vollerntemaschine mit Kettenantrieb für Steigungen deutlich über 30% ) ein Massaker veranstaltet. Direkt neben dem Trail haben die eine Fichtenschonung (ca. 15-20 Jahre alte Bäume) platt gemacht. Das Ding hat eine Auslegearm, greift den Stamm kurz oberhalb des Bodens, sägt in ab, führt den Stamm mit einer 90° (nix Prozent )-Drehung vor das Fahrzeug, schiebt den Stamm durch die integriete Entastungseinheit und sägt dirket auf 1 bzw. 2 Meter Länge. Alle Äste fallen durch die Entastungseinheit vor dem Fahrzeug zu Boden und werden nach und nach überrollt. Die Stammstücke liegen gepackt am Wegesrand.
Dabei wird durch die Fällaktion ein neuer Bodenbelang aufgetragen, der an vielen Stellen schon mehr als einen 1 hm ausmacht. Über dieses Kreuz und Quer von Ästen ist es schon schwierig drüber zu krabbeln, weil man ständig irgendwo hängenbleibt bzw. zwischen den Ästen ins 'Leere' tritt.
An Drüberbiken ist wohl in den nächsten Monaten nicht zu denken. 
Übrigens wird dies mit Absicht getan, da das Entastungsmaterial den Waldboden schützen soll, damit dieses 30 t Monster nicht die Oberfläche beschädigt bzw. den Boden verdichtet.
Toll, ganz toll. 
Sehr interessanter Ansatz einen Weg auf Dauer der Benutzung - durch welche Nutzer-Gruppe auch immer - zu entziehen. 

SO, genug geheult.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2006)

Jetzt nicht mehr  Dieses momentane Wetter verdanken wir übrigens dem MTM   
Alex meint wir sollten uns einen Bulldozer oder Unimog anschaffen  

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Weicheier   . Von wegen " Nur die Harten ..."
> Ist doch alles tiefgefroren!
> 
> Und im übrigen kann das gar nicht schlimmer sein, als der Zustand meiner Lieblingstrails in der Hardt.
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (17. Januar 2006)

Tach ihr KFL´ler !
Moin Montana !

bikekiller kriegt im Moment nix auf die Reihe... nach meiner super Grippe wieder genesen wollte ich wirklich gerne mit euch biken am Samstag in der Wahner Heide aber dann bekam ich einen neuen Auftrag und saß wieder vor meinem PC. Dieser hatte dann am späten Nachmittag keine Lust mehr meine Bilder zu bearbeiten und so ging ich in den Mediamarkt und erwarb einen schönen Scaleo. Immerhin klappt es ab und zu, dass ich auf meine Rolle komme und ein paar Runden drehe... Mittwoch in Alfter ist nix für mich aber zum nightride im KF danach die Woche werde ich cruisen. 

Also denn bis bald die Herren !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Alex meint wir sollten uns einen Bulldozer oder Unimog anschaffen


Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Mit ein paar Bänken auf der Pritsche kann man dann locker mit 4-8 Mann unterwegs sein. Endlich ist das leidige Thema der Beleuchtung gegessen - einfach ein paar HID-Zusatzscheinwerfer montieren, wie sie zB. für Quads angeboten werden und es wird taghell. Akkus braucht man dann auch nicht mehr.
Das ganze bekommt dann einen offiziellen Touch, indem man ein Schild "Forstbetrieb" oder ähnliches anbringt und natürlich nicht in Bike-Klamotten damit rumfährt, sondern adäquate Waldarbeiter-Kleidung trägt.
Und ich wette, KEINER kommt auf die Idee, die Karre anzuhalten. Alle Fußgänger mach bereitwillig Platz. Biker werden erstmal angehalten und zusammengestaucht. Das wird ein Spaß... 
Wenn dann alle Wege ausgelutscht sind, besorgt man sich für ein Wochenende so einen Harvester und schlägt einfach ein paar neue Schneisen..


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2006)

Das gefällt mir  




			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Mit ein paar Bänken auf der Pritsche kann man dann locker mit 4-8 Mann unterwegs sein. Endlich ist das leidige Thema der Beleuchtung gegessen - einfach ein paar HID-Zusatzscheinwerfer montieren, wie sie zB. für Quads angeboten werden und es wird taghell. Akkus braucht man dann auch nicht mehr.
> Das ganze bekommt dann einen offiziellen Touch, indem man ein Schild "Forstbetrieb" oder ähnliches anbringt und natürlich nicht in Bike-Klamotten damit rumfährt, sondern adäquate Waldarbeiter-Kleidung trägt.
> Und ich wette, KEINER kommt auf die Idee, die Karre anzuhalten. Alle Fußgänger mach bereitwillig Platz. Biker werden erstmal angehalten und zusammengestaucht. Das wird ein Spaß...
> Wenn dann alle Wege ausgelutscht sind, besorgt man sich für ein Wochenende so einen Harvester und schlägt einfach ein paar neue Schneisen..


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn dann alle Wege ausgelutscht sind, besorgt man sich für ein Wochenende so einen Harvester und schlägt einfach ein paar neue Schneisen..


 
Sag mal, hast Du einen Frostschaden oder was? 
Harvester ist ein ganz böses Wort wie der dunkle Lord bei Harry Potter. 
Da macht man keine Späße mit. 

VG Martin

PS: Heute morgen hätte ich auf unserer Siedlungstraße noch Schlittschuhlaufen können. Jetzt pi??t das ohne Unterlaß. 
Das wird wieder richtig toll werden. Vielleicht hast ja morgen noch mal Lust auf Deine ach so schönen Reitwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, hast Du einen Frostschaden oder was?
> Harvester ist ein ganz böses Wort wie der dunkle Lord bei Harry Potter.
> Da macht man keine Späße mit.


Ja, hab vor ewigen Zeiten an der Dhünn mal so ein Teil gesehen, was da rum stand. Unter der abgekuppelten Hydraulik stand (ohne Schei$$!) eine große Pfütze Öl!! 
Allerdings hab ich später mal gelesen, daß die Pflanzenöl oder ähnliches (Natives Olivenöl, kaltgepreßt?) in den Leitungen haben. Wenn das Mineralöl gewesen wäre, dürfte man jetzt auf der Dhünn Motorboot fahren und die Trinkwassergeschichte hätte sich erledigt




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hast ja morgen noch mal Lust auf Deine ach so schönen Reitwege.


Ja, sicher! Muß ich nur dorthin fahren, wo noch Frost herrscht. Irgendwo in den Alpen wirds schon passen...


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, hab vor ewigen Zeiten an der Dhünn mal so ein Teil gesehen, was da rum stand. Unter der abgekuppelten Hydraulik stand (ohne Schei$$!) eine große Pfütze Öl!!
> Allerdings hab ich später mal gelesen, daß die Pflanzenöl oder ähnliches (Natives Olivenöl, kaltgepreßt?) in den Leitungen haben. Wenn das Mineralöl gewesen wäre, dürfte man jetzt auf der Dhünn Motorboot fahren und die Trinkwassergeschichte hätte sich erledigt
> 
> 
> Ja, sicher! Muß ich nur dorthin fahren, wo noch Frost herrscht. Irgendwo in den Alpen wirds schon passen...


 
Das mit dem Öl ist so eine Sache. Zwar weiß ich, dass zz. Motorsägen mit Bioöl geschmiert werden.
Dass Bioöl in Hydrauliksystemen genutzt wird, habe ich noch nicht gehört. 
Die Ölverschmutzungen, die ich bisher im Wald und in der Wahner Heide gesehen, scheinen wohl alle eher auf Mineralölbasis zu sein. Andernfalls läßt sich das Schillern in allen Regenbogenfarben nicht erklären. 

VG Martin

PS: Habe gerade recherchiert, da ich zu wenig Ahnung von der Bioöl-Thematik hatte.

Kurzes Statment: Ja, Bioöl in Hydrauliksystemen ist möglich . Obs auch schillert wie Mineralöl, habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich bleibe dran.

PPS: http://www.hansa-flex.com/technik/de/praxisbericht/artikel0805/content.html

PPS: Im Staatsforst und zertifizierten Wäldern ist der Betrieb mit BioHydrauliköl vorgeschrieben. Wieder mal was gelernt . Danke Volker @enrgy für Deine treibende (Hydraulik)Kraft 

http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/ueberuns/presse/afz021223.pdf

PDF-Seite 18 bzw. fortlaufende Seite 1387


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar weiß ich, dass zz. Motorsägen mit Bioöl geschmiert werden.
> PPS: http://www.hansa-flex.com/technik/de/praxisbericht/artikel0805/content.html



Das Bio-Öl in Motorsägen hat nur einen großen Nachteil: Es "geliert" mit der Zeit und verliert dadurch seine guten Schmiereigenschaften. Daher wird meist "normales" (mineralisches) Kettenhaftöl verwendet, welches zwangsweise in der Natur landet (Öltest: laufende Kettensäge einmal über ein weißes Blatt Papier halten). Das sind aber so geringen Mengen, die angeblich keine nachteilige Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem haben und recht schnell von irgendwelchen Mikroben abgebaut werden. 

Nebenbei bemerkt: Das Sägekettenhaftöl ist auch ein gern verwendetes Fahrradkettenschmiermittel  .

Beim Hydrauliköl sieht es kaum anders aus: Zwar gibt es dort auch spezielles Hydrauliköl auf "Bio-Basis" (neben mineralischem), aber teilweise (bevorzugt z. B. bei Deutz) wird auch normales - billiges - Motoröl als Hydrauliköl verwendet. Beim Aus- und Einkuppeln von Hydraulikanschlüssen tritt immer etwas Öl aus und verliert sich in der Umwelt. Platzt gar ein Hydraulikschlauch, entwickeln sich mitunter prächtige Öl-Springbrunnen.

Aber: Weder Hydrauliköl noch Kettenhaftöl enthalten irgendwelche Verbrennungsrückstände wie ein Motoröl.

Und nicht vergessen: Bei jedem Bike-Reinigen mit dem Gartenschlauch oder bei jeder Bachdurchfahrt, bei der die Kette in Berührung mit dem Wasser kommt, trifft "Öl" auf "Umwelt".


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bio-Öl in Motorsägen hat nur einen großen Nachteil: Es "geliert" mit der Zeit und verliert dadurch seine guten Schmiereigenschaften. Daher wird meist "normales" (mineralisches) Kettenhaftöl verwendet, welches zwangsweise in der Natur landet (Öltest: laufende Kettensäge einmal über ein weißes Blatt Papier halten). Das sind aber so geringen Mengen, die angeblich keine nachteilige Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem haben und recht schnell von irgendwelchen Mikroben abgebaut werden.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt: Das Sägekettenhaftöl ist auch ein gern verwendetes Fahrradkettenschmiermittel  .
> 
> ...


 
Danke Herr Eifelwolf   

(BTW: Hattest Du die Infos (URLs) gelesen?)

Brüst: Ich verwende nur biologisch abbaubare Schmierstoffe an meinem Bike. 

Ich glaube aber, dass die Umwelteinbringung von Schmierstoffmengen bei MTB-Bikes vernachlässigbar ist, wenn ich da so an die belgischen Militärfahrzeuge in der Wahner Heide denke. 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Januar 2006)

Super! Eine Motoröl-Fachdiskussion. Und auch so passend zu diesem Thread.
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## hama687 (17. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Eine Motoröl-Fachdiskussion. Und auch so passend zu diesem Thread.
> Ride On!
> Stefan



danke


----------



## bikekiller (18. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Eine Motoröl-Fachdiskussion. Und auch so passend zu diesem Thread.
> Ride On!
> Stefan



@stefan_sit: hab Dich nicht vergessen... ich bekomme wahrschenlich noch was besseres hin. bis spätestens montag sollte ich konkret werden können. gut, dass du ab und zu in den kfl thread schaust.

@all: wird das jetzt hier zu einem freizeitbaggerforum ? wo sind denn die alten kfl´ler hin - wo sind sie gebliehieben... wo sind all die kfl´ler hin - was ist geschehn...


----------



## juchhu (18. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen,

da sind sie wieder, die VertreterInnen der reine Ausübung des MTB-Sports. 

In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir gerade ein Spruch von Albert Einstein ein  (ich weiß auch nicht warum  ):

Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit Radius null - 
und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt.  

VG Martin

PS: Ich halte es mit Francis Bacon "Wissen ist Macht" oder in der Onkel Juchhu Variante "Mehr Wissen macht nicht!" bzw. "Mehr Wissen ist mächtiger!" 
Wenn man schon jeden Tag ohne Zutun älter wird, sollte man wenigstens jeden Tag versuchen, sein Wissen ein klein wenig zu vergrößern. 
Und wenn es an gestrigen Tag das Thema Bioölhydraulik war.


----------



## bikekiller (18. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Albert Einstein !!!




hab´ nix gegen Öl- Diskussionen aber wo sind denn die alten KFL´ler hin ? Schnegge, hama, trödelkönig, usw. ???

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Januar 2006)

Zumindest zum Teil vielleicht schon auf dem Weg ins fast annähernd sonnige Alfter . Gute Besserung an Jörg (vielleicht ein zukünftiger NW'ler aus gesundheitlichen Gründen...?)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. Januar 2006)

Danke Gertrud für die liebe Nachfrage  

Eigentlich muss man Martin dankbar sein  er bereichert durch seinen enormen Wissensdurst so manchen Thread , andererseits gibt es immer wieder Mahner die auf das Abweichen vom Thema hinweisen. Beides ist absolut nötig. Danke an beide Seiten. 

Übrigens : Ist euch aufgefallen , dass aus einer gewissen Ecke keine Beiträge mehr kommen. Das ist doch schon mal was, denn so scharf bin ich als KFLer auch nicht auf unnötigen traffic. 

Wartet mal ab was mit unseren leichten Touren  im Frühjahr / Sommer abends in warmer duftender Luft oder am Wochenende frühmorgens in der angenehmen Morgensfrische passiert.  Ein _Übermass_ an Testosteron wird jedenfalls definitiv nie vorhanden sein.

Kurz zum erweitertem Kreis : 

Cannibal nimmt eine Schlecht - Wetterpause (kann man gut verstehen wenn man die Umstände kennnt) - Bei Ommer ist es wohl ähnlich - Derk fährt lieber im Hellen ( war zwischen den Jahren mal wieder dabei) - Cheetah ist schon länger krank - Ralf ist auch länger mit seinem Projekt beschäftigt (ich warte täglich auf Meldung) - von Bestson habe ich seit dem Ahrtalglühen nichts mehr gehört - Anja auch länger nichts - auweia ich vergesse bestimmt einige Wichtige 

Der Rest ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger regelmässig am Start. Ich grüsse Alle ganz herzlich  

Viele Grüsse Guido







			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> hab´ nix gegen Öl- Diskussionen aber wo sind denn die alten KFL´ler hin ? Schnegge, hama, trödelkönig, usw. ???
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller


----------



## Ommer (18. Januar 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind denn die alten kfl´ler hin - wo sind sie gebliehieben... wo sind all die kfl´ler hin - was ist geschehn...


Hallo Gertrud 

danke für die Nachfrage! Mit der Schlecht-Wetter-Pause hat Guido zum Teil recht, es ist auch mitunter ein Schei$$-Wetter, zu naß.

Andererseits fahre ich mit Mattes245 zum Aufwärmen die Lindlarer und Kürtener 300er Berge rauf und runter, dazu müssen wir nicht mitm Auto anreisen, können vor der Haustür losfahren, wie man sagt.

Herzliche Grüße an alle

und für Ralf viel Erfolg für sein Projekt!


----------



## Montana (19. Januar 2006)

Noch ein kurzer Hinweis auf einen interessanten Termin für die KF-Region

Wir starten am Sonntag 22.01.2006 10:00 Uhr mit indian ab Bensberg / Forsthaus
zu einer Tour Richtung Bärbroich  

mehr INFO

guide : indian
Streckenlänge  / Höhenmeter : ca. 30 km / ca. 600 hm 
Dauer : ca. 3 Std
Tempo : langsam 
Schwierigkeit : mittel 

Wird bestimmt so lustig wie immer  
​


----------



## hama687 (20. Januar 2006)

man man man der wetter dienst sagt ja das samstag es störmt und regnet und sonntag soll es -7 Crad haben


----------



## i-men (20. Januar 2006)

Mensch Alex, Du verschreckst ja die potenziellen Mitfahrer.

Also bei mir ist für Samstag leichter Regen (ohne Sturm) und Sonntag so gut wie gar kein Regen bei - 1-2 Grad angekündigt. Morgens soll sogar etwas die Sonne scheinen.

Also noch nicht alle Hoffnungen auf trockene Bikerunden am WE begraben.

Ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ich am Sonntag bei Indian mit dabei bin. Wird ne Last Minute Entscheidung.

@Guido  Was macht den der Materialzustand?

Ingo


----------



## Montana (20. Januar 2006)

Stimmt Ingo, das findet mein www.wetter.com auch heraus. Also bikebares Wetter.  

Zum Material : Also nun habe ich ja das neue Verschleißset SRAM PG 970 + PC 971  9-fach Kassette & Kette in der 11-34 Ausführung drauf. Dann haben wir ja bei unserer Tour am vorigen Samstag trotzdem immer wieder mein lautes Krachen  gehört. Also kontrolliert : Schaltwerkrollen waren nahezu zahnlos. Vom Alex habe ich netter Weise ein Schaltwerk mit intakten Röllchen geschenkt bekommen und diese eingebaut. Testfahrt : na ja ganz OK. Mittwoch dann die Tour in Alfter mit den Typen vom MTM und TT  und wieder krachte es heftig. Immer beim mittleren Kettenblatt und immer unter heftiger Trettlast. Bei leichtem Tritt passiert nichts und beim kleinen und grossem KB auch nicht. Ich werde jetzt noch die Kurbelgarnitur tauschen. Hoffentlich haben die neuen Teile noch nichts abbekommen.

Tipps sind wie immer herzlich willkommen.

VG Guido



			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Alex, Du verschreckst ja die potenziellen Mitfahrer.
> 
> Also bei mir ist für *Samstag leichter Regen *(ohne Sturm) und *Sonntag so gut wie gar kein Regen bei - 1-2 Grad *angekündigt. Morgens soll sogar etwas die Sonne scheinen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2006)

Alex, 9:30 Uhr morgen Parkplatz K-Brück ? 

Wird bestimmt nett. Die Wälder sollen traumhaft sein.  
Mal gucken wie der Boden ist  

VG Guido

Zum Thema Wettervorhersage :

Wetter com sagt es regnet heute morgen bei uns, es regnet aber nicht  

*Korrektur : Es regnet nun doch leicht *

*Aktuell*: 21.01.2006 - 10:00 Uhr Ortszeit 
Regen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Temperatur: 5.6 °C 
Luftdruck: 1021.2 hPa 
Wind: 19 km/h / West 
Sicht: 12 km


----------



## hama687 (21. Januar 2006)

k 9:30 hab zwar nicht den albert drauf aber was anderes was es mir hoffentlich ermöglicht ein paar hügel hoch zu kommen


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2006)

Na prima  mit meiner immer noch krachenden Schaltung geben wir ja wieder ein erstklassiges Gespann ab  Ich erinnere mich noch gerne an unsere Bremsgeräusche  in Alfer. Das war ja schon ausserirdisch  Wollte Handlampe das nicht aufnehmen und auf CD brennen ?  




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> k 9:30 hab zwar nicht den albert drauf aber was anderes was es *mir hoffentlich ermöglicht ein paar hügel hoch zu kommen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (21. Januar 2006)

ehm diese Brems gereusche sind durch meine beiden Scheiben Bremsen entstanden die noch nicht warm wahren danach war ja auch nichts mehr


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ehm diese Brems gereusche sind durch meine beiden Scheiben Bremsen entstanden die noch nicht warm wahren danach war ja auch nichts mehr



Halt ..... meine vordere Vbrake war auch noch dabei  Da bestehe ich drauf  Da ist wohl irgendwie was Öl drauf ...


----------



## hama687 (21. Januar 2006)

wenn da Öl drauf ist macht die aber nicht so schöne gereusche wie eine DampfLock die Bremst


----------



## hama687 (22. Januar 2006)

*KFL Team Punkte Eintragen! *


----------



## Montana (22. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *KFL Team Punkte Eintragen! *



Gerade passiert.  Sind 18 Stück geworden. War ne super geile Tour mit indian heute. Wir sind jetzt noch 2 Std gewandert. Das habe ich aber natürlich nicht im WP eingetragen.  

Nightride am Mittwoch geht bei mir ja diesmal leider nicht - ich verschiebe sie daher ausnahmsweise mal auf Donnerstag. So kann ich dann auch in Ruhe Pauli - Bremen gucken   

Bis bald 

Guido


----------



## Montana (22. Januar 2006)

Es geht wieder weiter : 

*KF nightride 03/2006 *

_Eine spannende nächtliche Runde durch den Königforst über Forstautobahnen und ein paar interessanten nightride tauglichen singletrails. Die winterpokaltaugliche Netto-Tourdauer wird abhängig von der Wetterlage
 2-3 Stunden betragen bei ca. 30 km und ca. 350 hm_*

Donnerstag * 

26.01.2006 19:00 Uhr

Parkplatz Köln - Brück am Widwechsel 

INFO & EINTRAGEN​
VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Guido, danke für die Info. Leider habe ich am Do Schwimmtraining. Mein Start am Mittwoch wäre allerdings auch fraglich da ich mein Bike heute ein wenig insepktionsmässig zerlegt habe und auf Ersatzteile warte. Daher werde ich wohl nochmal ne Runde aussetzen, wünsche Euch aber in jedem Fall viel Spass.

Viele Grüsse
Ingo


----------



## Montana (22. Januar 2006)

Hi Ingo , was ist denn bei Deinem Rad kaputt ? Erzähl mal.
Ich warte auch noch auf eine Kurbelgarnitur  Schei$$ Matsch macht Teile hinüber   Quatsch , dafür sind wir mtbiker.  Bis bald.

@ Schnegge

 Gewohnte flotte Anmeldung  

VG Guido



			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido, danke für die Info. Leider habe ich am Do Schwimmtraining. Mein Start am Mittwoch wäre allerdings auch fraglich da ich mein Bike heute ein wenig insepktionsmässig zerlegt habe und auf Ersatzteile warte. Daher werde ich wohl nochmal ne Runde aussetzen, wünsche Euch aber in jedem Fall viel Spass.
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> Ingo


----------



## i-men (23. Januar 2006)

So richtig kapput ist nix. Es fing mit einem normalen Wochenendputz an und dann hab ich mich in Rage geputzt. Ich fahre im Winter immer Öl und anschliessend Wachs auf der Kette. Das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, gibt nur ne kleine Schweinerei auf den Ritzeln und Kettenblättern. Ich überlege auf den Kettenschmierstoff von Dynamic (2-K) umzusteigen. Hat damit vielleicht jemand Erfahrung gesammelt oder gibt es noch ne gute Alternative?
Na ja, fakt ist alles ist sauber nur ne neue Kette hatte ich nicht zur Hand und die Bremsen sind runter. Also nichts was Du nicht auch schon kennst 

Ingo


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2006)

Morning Ingo , anstatt Dich in Rage zu putzen hättest Du Dich auch in Rage biken können z.B. während indians Tour Richtung Bärbroich. War super aber der Boden war heftig  
Das Dynamics Zeug habe ich bei der letzten Bestellung mitgeordert. Ist schön dünn und funktioniert 1A.
Bei unserem Besuch in Alfter erzählte mir einer der locals  , dass es ihm bei unserer letzten KF nightride seine Bremsbeläge komplett verschlissen hat. Sollen wir nicht besser auswandern und wo anders biken ?

Grüsse

Guido




			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> So richtig kapput ist nix. Es fing mit einem normalen Wochenendputz an und dann hab ich mich in *Rage geputzt*. Ich fahre im Winter immer Öl und anschliessend Wachs auf der Kette. Das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, gibt nur ne kleine Schweinerei auf den Ritzeln und Kettenblättern. Ich überlege auf den *Kettenschmierstoff von Dynamic *(2-K) umzusteigen. Hat damit vielleicht jemand Erfahrung gesammelt oder gibt es noch ne gute Alternative?
> Na ja, fakt ist alles ist sauber nur ne neue Kette hatte ich nicht zur Hand und die Bremsen sind runter. Also *nichts was Du nicht auch schon kennst*
> 
> Ingo


----------



## i-men (23. Januar 2006)

Tja das mit dem Biken hätte ich in jedem Fall vor gezogen, aber das klappte leider zeitlich nicht.

Es gibt von Dynamic 2 verschiedene Schmierstoffe. Den normalen auf Synthetikölbasis (in der Mountainbike 05/05 als überragend gestestet) und den 2K Schmierstoff. Hast Du auch den 2K bestellt? Ich verspreche mir auch zumindest weniger Pampe auf den Ritzeln.

Und was die Bremsen angeht kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Ich finde 3000km mit einem Satz nicht so tragisch. Und das bei den Performance Belägen welche gegenüber der Endurance Version schneller verschleisst.

In anbetracht der Tatsache das wir alle dieses Hobby ja AUSSCHLIESSLICH der Gesundheit zu liebe tun  sind die Investitionen doch gut angelegt.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ingo, nächsten Sonntag soll es wieder um 10.00 Uhr ab Forsthaus Bensberg losgehen.

Nein ich habe nur das dünne Öl. Das Andere kenne ich garnicht.

Du hast Scheibenbremsen , ja  dann ist das korrekt. Die Abnutzung beim Kollegen passierte bei Vbrakes. Hatte ich leider auch schon  

Na klar , ausschliesslich zur Gesundheit  Besonders die downhills.  

VG Guido



			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Tja das mit dem Biken hätte ich in jedem Fall vor gezogen, *aber das klappte leider zeitlich nicht*.
> 
> Es gibt von *Dynamic 2 verschiedene Schmierstoffe*. Den normalen auf Synthetikölbasis (in der Mountainbike 05/05 als überragend gestestet) und den 2K Schmierstoff. Hast Du auch den 2K bestellt? Ich verspreche mir auch zumindest weniger Pampe auf den Ritzeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (25. Januar 2006)

Kurz nochmal zur Erinnerung : 

*KF nightride 03/2006 *

_Eine spannende nächtliche Runde durch den Königforst über Forstautobahnen und ein paar interessanten nightride tauglichen singletrails. Die winterpokaltaugliche Netto-Tourdauer wird abhängig von der Wetterlage
 2-3 Stunden betragen bei ca. 30 km und ca. 350 hm_*

Donnerstag * 

26.01.2006 19:00 Uhr

Parkplatz Köln - Brück am Widwechsel 

INFO & EINTRAGEN​
VG Guido


----------



## indian (26. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo, nächsten Sonntag soll es wieder um 10.00 Uhr ab Forsthaus Bensberg losgehen.
> VG Guido



Liebe KFLer, Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!
(alle anderen natürlich auch  )

Viele Grüße
und schöne Restwoche

PS:
@Guido: Diesmal gibt´s Deinen liebgewonnenen "wegen-schlamm-sogar-bergab-kräftig-zu-treten-pfad" von letzter Woche an anderer Stelle als "Bergauf-Variante". Dann ist der Fahrtwind wenigstens nicht so kalt


----------



## Montana (26. Januar 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe KFLer, Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!
> (alle anderen natürlich auch  )
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Herrlich  - aber das schreckt mich nicht ab  
Es soll ja kalt und trocken werden  

So mal sehen wie es heute rollt. Schade das ich gestern nicht in Rhenbach  dabei war. Das muss goil gewesen sein.

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## i-men (26. Januar 2006)

Huy, gefrorener Schlamm bergauf. Das hört sich gut an. Ich denke ich werde dabei sein.

Ups, meine Tastatur leuchtet. Ach doch nicht, die Sonne scheint drauf 

Also dann
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. Januar 2006)

Das könnte heute abend auch der Fall sein.

Letzte Info . Die Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus.

Es wird bedeckt sein und ohne Niederschlag _(keine Schweizer Verhältnisse   ) _bei -1 bis -3 °C
Daher *findet die nightride *definitiv *statt *. Der Boden dürfte fest sein 

Felix : 18:30 Uhr Haltestelle Wichheimer Strasse und ........

*
Unseren Jungs in der Schweiz gleich kräftig die Daumen drücken* 

VG Guido 





			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Huy, *gefrorener Schlamm bergauf*. Das hört sich gut an. Ich denke ich werde dabei sein.
> 
> Ups, meine Tastatur leuchtet. Ach doch nicht, die Sonne scheint drauf
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das ich gestern nicht in Rheinbach  dabei war. Das muss goil gewesen sein.



War es, ja  ! Aber das KFL erlebt dies, vorausgesetzt es liegt im KF dieses weiße Wattezeugs und es kommt gerade noch weiteres dazu, in *diesen *Minuten  ja selbst.  

Vor allem: Keine verdreckte Kleidung oder Fahrräder... super!


----------



## Schnegge (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels ,

apropo Mädels: @bikekiller: Is' bei dir alles in Ordnung? Man hat Dich lang nich' mehr gesehen, bzw. sind schon lange nich' mehr geblendet worden .

nun zum, heutigen nightride:    und nochmals  !!
Grrrrr..... nach nem' knappen Kilometer is' mir doch der Freilauf eingefrohren. Schei$$ Kälte . Aber zum Glück nur eingefrohren. Nach der Aufwärmheimfahrt im Auto lief das Teil wieder. Aber jetzt trau ich mich erst mal nicht mehr bei den Temperaturen 'nen Ausritt zu starten... .

@ Felix: Danke für Deine Angebote. Werde drauf zurück greifen (siehe p.m.)  

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet trotzdem ein schönen nightride  ...währe doch Schade, wenn mein Opfer um sonst war 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (27. Januar 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

KF nightride 03/2006 26.01.2006 

*Die 3 vom Eisballett oder Wahnsinn auf Rädern*

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Felix @ timhau
Jörg @ Schnegge

Guido @ Montana 

Eine kleine aber feine Gruppe sammelte sich und reduziert sich leider wieder nach nur 15 Min. Technisch Problem : Fahrradteil vereist und daher unbrauchbar. Nun waren es nur noch drei "Verrückte" die über zunächst erstaunlich gut fahrbare verschneiten Wege und Singletrails kreuz und quer durch den Königsforst kurvten. Mit der Zeit wurde es aber immer kälter und auf der Eis- Asphaltabfahrt vom Tütberg erwischte uns dann leider ein Synchronsturz -  glücklicherweise ganz wenig passiert.    Gaaaanz langsam ging es dann zurück.  

Besonderheiten : Überall weiss - mal griffig mal superrutschig 
Gefühlte Kälte : -50 bis - 75  °C (jedenfalls noch kälter wie in Rheinbach )

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 2:30 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 35 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 350 hm

GEKO Auswertung folgt bald . . .

@ Jörg 

Schade für uns alle.  Aber gut , dass Dein bike nicht kaputt ist. Guck mal wegen Sonntag . 

@ Eifelwolf

Du hast es erahnt - es war nicht ohne - Die wenigen asphaltierten Wege waren sauglatt


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Januar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> ..... nach nem' knappen Kilometer is' mir doch der Freilauf eingefrohren. Schei$$ Kälte



Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich eingangs des Winters bei dem - hier doch häufig - anzutreffenden Frost auch in Form einer eingefrorenen Schaltung. 
Dabei fror der Schaltzug, der bei meinem Rad sinnigerweise nicht durchgehend in einer Bowdenzughülle geführt wird, sondern zweimal hüllenmäßig "unterbrochen" ist und dadurch viel und gerne Wasser sammelt, ein. Abhilfe brachte eine Demontage und das massive Einfetten des Bowdenzuges an den durch die Hülle geführten Stellen. Zudem soll ein Fettpfropfen an den Hülleneingängen/-ausgängen das Eindringen von Wasser weitgehend vermeiden.

Da Fett jedoch den Nachteil hat, Schmutzpartikel zu sammeln, wird der komplette Schaltzug mittelfristig durch einen durchgehenden (ggf. Nokon...?) ersetzt.

Insoweit würde ich den Freilauf ebenfalls einmal demontieren, Trockenlegen und gut einfetten. Da eingefrorene Freiläufe allerdings nicht "tagtäglich" sind, hege ich so ein wenig den Verdacht, das mit dem Teil noch sonst etwas im Argen liegt.... deshalb: lieber Sichtkontrolle. 

Aufgrund einer aktuellen Anfrage eines anderen Bikers themenbezogen hier noch ein paar linke Links:

Himself habe ich den Freilauf (wir unterstellen das Fabrikat "Shimano") - mangels Bedürfnis - noch nicht demontiert, es soll aber gehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197973

Alternativ, ohne Demontage: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202645

Noch ein paar mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Tipps: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195532

Würde aber zugegebenerweise erst einmal die "Softversionen" ohne Demontage ausprobieren....


----------



## Montana (27. Januar 2006)

Danke Helmut für Deine Tipps . Da merkt man die Kälteerfahrung der Eifler  Hier noch unsere gesammelten Probleme.

*Bilanz von gestern :*

1 Freilauf vereist (Jörg)
1 Camelbak Leitung und Mundstück vereist (Felix)
1 Trinkflache durchkristallisiert ( Guido)
1 Popo ......... (Bernhard  )
1 Finger gezerrt (Guido)
1 Hand verstaucht ( Guido)
Eisfinger und Eisfüsse (Alle ausser Jörg  )

Hoffentlich ist bald alles wieder fit für Sonntag.  
Ich persönlich habe vor zu starten und notfalls (Aua Hand  ) abzukürzen  
Heute und morgen ist jedenfalls  Ruhetag.  

Viele Grüsse 

Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich eingangs des Winters bei dem - hier doch häufig - anzutreffenden Frost auch in Form einer eingefrorenen Schaltung.
> Dabei fror der Schaltzug, der bei meinem Rad sinnigerweise nicht durchgehend in einer Bowdenzughülle geführt wird, sondern zweimal hüllenmäßig "unterbrochen" ist und dadurch viel und gerne Wasser sammelt, ein. Abhilfe brachte eine Demontage und das massive Einfetten des Bowdenzuges an den durch die Hülle geführten Stellen. Zudem soll ein Fettpfropfen an den Hülleneingängen/-ausgängen das Eindringen von Wasser weitgehend vermeiden.
> 
> Da Fett jedoch den Nachteil hat, Schmutzpartikel zu sammeln, wird der komplette Schaltzug mittelfristig durch einen durchgehenden (ggf. Nokon...?) ersetzt.
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Bilanz von gestern :*
> 
> ...
> 1 Popo ......... (Bernhard  )
> ...



Eieiei...  ihr solltet einen Sanitäter in Eueren Troß integrieren.... obwohl... lt. Avatar habt Ihr doch ein Lupine-Karbolmäuschen in Eueren Reihen  

Apropos Eisfüße: Ich war es leid, hab' die Clickies-Pedale über den Winter runtergeholt und fahre jetzt "Plattform" mit Snowboots oder sonstigem grobem Schuhwerk...  und schon woooooohlig waaaaaarme Füüüüße!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Eisfüße: Ich war es leid, hab' die Clickies-Pedale über den Winter runtergeholt und fahre jetzt "Plattform" mit Snowboots oder sonstigem grobem Schuhwerk...  und schon woooooohlig waaaaaarme Füüüüße!


Ich fahre Northwave Goretex Winterschuhe eine Nummer größer wegen dicker Alufolieneinlage zzgl. Wintereinlage mit Aluschicht und eine dünne Socke. Dadurch kein Problem mehr mit der Kältebrücke Clickies. Dazu noch die Adidas Neoprenüberschuhe und gut ist. Da qualmen selbst bei - 5 Grad noch die Socken  

Aber der eigentliche Grund meines Postings. Hänge schon seit 14 Std. auf der Arbeit rum und Ende ist nicht absehbar. Da morgen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch noch nicht alles läuft ist der Sonntag bei mir stark gefährdet   Sage aber morgen noch Bescheid.

VG


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hänge schon seit 14 Std. auf der Arbeit rum und Ende ist nicht absehbar.


Wie denn auch?! Hängst ja nur im Forum rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (27. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der eigentliche Grund meines Postings. Hänge schon seit 14 Std. auf der Arbeit rum und Ende ist nicht absehbar. Da morgen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch noch nicht alles läuft ist der Sonntag bei mir stark gefährdet   Sage aber morgen noch Bescheid.
> 
> VG



Hi unbekannterweise,

das wär´aber schade...
Was ich so gesehen habe, bist Du ab und an auf der Sophienhöhe unterwegs.

Würd´ich Dich gerne mal zu interviewen...

Vielleicht klappt´s ja doch. Wenn die Sicht gut ist können wir sie sogar sehen!

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie denn auch?! Hängst ja nur im Forum rum



 Irgendwie hast ja Recht. Aber besser so als krank im Forum  Obwohl Dir da die besten Ideen kommen. Siehe HWW Thread  Der Krux an der Sache ist das ich gar nichts machen muß außer anwesend zu sein. Für die Arbeit habe ich hier meine hochbezahlten Techniker. Du weißt doch. Ich bin ein DAU. Aber auch die Techniker bekommen es derzeit nicht hin  
Klingeling, Pizza-Taxi ist da. Habe mir sicherheitshalber mal direkt ne Familienpizza mit 32cm Durchmesser bestellt   Also in dem Sinne  

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Januar 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi unbekannterweise,
> das wär´aber schade...


Hallo zusammen,

es ist wirklich schade. Wir sind zwar soweit fertig geworden, muß mich aber für den Notfall bereithalten. Was Morgen ist weiß ich noch nicht genau. Das ist mir alles zu unsicher und ich möchte keinen Streß verbreiten falls ich Morgen angefunkt werde. Werde wohl hier bei mir vdH kurbeln oder dort wo ich schnell zu Hause bin. Also euch viel Spaß. Ist ja nicht die letzte Tour. Obwohl ich wirklich sehr gerne mitgefahren wäre.

VG

Jörg


----------



## hama687 (28. Januar 2006)

kannst dir ja dann die bilder anschauien und dich aufs nächste mal freuen


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2006)

Technik und kein Ende   
Ich habe nun endlich meine neue Kurbelgarnitur bekommen und wollte diese flott installieren. Geht aber nicht da - Vielzahninnendingsbums Octalink. Kurzum : Meine Deore 2004/05 Kurbel geht mit normalem Kurbelabzieher nicht ab. Jetzt habe ich nach langer Online Recherche Folgendes entdeckt :

Werkzeug Kurbelabziehadapter TL-FC 15  
Wird zusätzlich zu einem Kurbelabzieher benötigt, um Kurbeln mit Octalink oder ISIS-Aufnahme abzuziehen. 






Wer hat sowas und kann mir das Teil ggf. mal ausleihen ? 

Morgen geht es wieder ab und das nur mit dem 1 und 3 KB  Ich hasse es mittlerweile. Bitte schon jetzt um ein wenig Geduld.

VG Guido


----------



## ralf (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo KFLer,

nett, daß ihr auch an die "Verschollenen" denkt.  

Nun, ich bin jetzt mal kurz ein Wochenende zu Hause, bevor es Dienstag wieder auf Reisen zur Fortführung meines "Projektes" geht.   

Dann werde ich wenigstens Alternativsportarten betreiben können um das "Team Trödelkönig" mit Punkten zu beglücken ...  

Ansonsten bin ich doch recht gestreßt und vor April wird bei mir nix mit Biken.  
Ich werde dann erst einmal wieder aufbauen müssen.  

Trotzdem, ich denke an euch und beneide euch um die derzeitigen Top-Bike-Bedingungen  -  auch wenn ich hier mitunter Anderes lese.  

Liebe Grüße an alle  

Ich komme wieder!   

Gruß Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Kurz zum erweitertem Kreis :
> 
> Cannibal nimmt eine Schlecht - Wetterpause (kann man gut verstehen wenn man die Umstände kennnt) - Bei Ommer ist es wohl ähnlich - Derk fährt lieber im Hellen ( war zwischen den Jahren mal wieder dabei) - Cheetah ist schon länger krank - Ralf ist auch länger mit seinem Projekt beschäftigt (ich warte täglich auf Meldung) - von Bestson habe ich seit dem Ahrtalglühen nichts mehr gehört - Anja auch länger nichts - auweia ich vergesse bestimmt einige Wichtige
> ...






			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gertrud
> 
> danke für die Nachfrage! Mit der Schlecht-Wetter-Pause hat Guido zum Teil recht, es ist auch mitunter ein Schei$$-Wetter, zu naß.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (28. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Werkzeug Kurbelabziehadapter TL-FC 15
> Wird zusätzlich zu einem Kurbelabzieher benötigt, um Kurbeln mit Octalink oder ISIS-Aufnahme abzuziehen.
> 
> 
> ...



dies war auch schon mein problme bei meiner LX Kurbel habs nirgends her bkommen viel glück dabei


----------



## i-men (28. Januar 2006)

Und noch eine Absage . Bei mir wegen unvermeidbarem Kundentermin. Ja ich weiß das morgen Sonntag ist, aber was tut man nicht alles. Wenn alles glatt geht werde ich gegen Mittag mal ne Testrunde (nach Jahres-Inspektion des Bikes) drehen. Vielleicht triff man sich ja noch in den weiten des KF oder so.

@Guido   Ich hab mir son Teil letzte Woche Montag bestellt, für den Fall, dass ich meine Kurbel auch mal abziehen muss. Leider ist die Lieferung noch nicht da (dauert wg. Vorauskasse etwas länger). Aber sobald sie eingetroffen ist und Du noch keinen anderen Spender gefunden hast, kannst Du es natürlich haben.

Na dann viel Spaß morgen und das mir keine Unfallberichte kommen.

Ingo


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat sowas und kann mir das Teil ggf. mal ausleihen ?
> 
> 
> VG Guido


Hallo Guido,
ich habe einen Oktalink und Isis Abzieher!

Verleihe diesen auch!
Wann brauchst du ihn?? Ich bleibe heute zu Hause!
Oder soll ich mit dem Rad ihn dir bringen??


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (28. Januar 2006)

für alle die diesen beitrag von vorne Lessen sollten Ich hab meine Fotos aussotiert dh. es kann an manschen stellen kein Bild mehr angezeigt werden dies tut mir leid aber ich braucgte den Platz für neue Bilder

*- alle Bilder ab 20 Visits sind weiter hin einsehbar
- neue Bilder werd ich absofort max. eine Woche drinne lasse und anschliesend aussotieren*

grüsse Alex


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Technik und kein Ende
> Ich habe nun endlich meine neue Kurbelgarnitur bekommen und wollte diese flott installieren. Geht aber nicht da - Vielzahninnendingsbums Octalink. Kurzum : Meine Deore 2004/05 Kurbel geht mit normalem Kurbelabzieher nicht ab. Jetzt habe ich nach langer Online Recherche Folgendes entdeckt :
> 
> Werkzeug Kurbelabziehadapter TL-FC 15
> ...



So als Tipp, eine stabile, runde Metallscheibe, Durchmesser etwas größer als das Loch der Octalink Welle, hilft auch. Dient als Gegenhalt für den Ausdrehdorn.


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2006)

Schade jetzt ist der schöne Fred kaputt.  Ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Fotos auf gmx oder so was uppen dann hast du Platz ohne Ende.
*

@ Klaus*

Danke für Dein nettes Angebot . Ich komme ggf. gerne darauf zurück. Ich melde mich dann. 
*
@ Ingo*

Schade , dass Du nicht kannst , aber das ist halt manchmal so. Ich wusste das mit dem Adapter nicht sonst hätte ich den direkt mitbestellt. Muss ja immer min. 50 .Schweinerei  

*@ Ralf*

Alles Gute für Dein Projekt. Ich denke öfter an Dich.  

Viele Grüsse Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die diesen beitrag von vorne Lessen sollten Ich hab meine Fotos aussotiert dh. es kann an manschen stellen kein Bild mehr angezeigt werden dies tut mir leid aber ich braucgte den Platz für neue Bilder
> 
> *- alle Bilder ab 20 Visits sind weiter hin einsehbar
> - neue Bilder werd ich absofort max. eine Woche drinne lasse und anschliesend aussotieren*
> ...


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen geht es wieder ab und das nur mit dem 1 und 3 KB  Ich hasse es mittlerweile. Bitte schon jetzt um ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> VG Guido


Hallo Guido,
hier noch eine Alternative um nicht so fahren zu müssen, wenn du die Kurbel nicht tauschen kannst!

Wechsel bloß das 2te Kettenblatt! Das kannst du auch so abschrauben und das von der neuen Kurbelgarnitur nehmen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2006)

Dank Dir für den guten Tipp   Ich hatte das Gefühl , dass es noch eine Alternative geben musste. Ich habe mich aber zunächst nicht getraut. Wollte nichts unnötig kaputtmachen. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido


Edit : Klaus ,  danke Dir noch mal , werde ich ausprobieren 



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So als Tipp, eine stabile, runde Metallscheibe, Durchmesser etwas größer als das Loch der Octalink Welle, hilft auch. Dient als Gegenhalt für den Ausdrehdorn.


----------



## Ommer (28. Januar 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo KFLer,
> 
> nett, daß ihr auch an die "Verschollenen" denkt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ralf,

da man dich vorübergehend freigelassen hat, hast du wohl den ersten Teil deines Projektes erfolgreich überstanden .

In welche Gegend mußt du reisen, um deine "Studien" fortzusetzen? 

Vergiß nicht, neben allem Alternativsport gelegentlich den chip mit etwas Kölsch o. ä. zu löschen! Das hilft bei Streß . Im April werden wir dann die Muskulatur langsam trödelnd wieder aufbauen.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und freue mich auf künftige Touren mit dir.

Achim


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Nun, ich bin jetzt mal kurz ein Wochenende zu Hause, bevor es Dienstag wieder auf Reisen zur Fortführung meines "Projektes" geht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf, 
auch von mir alles gute damit du dein Projekt erfolgreich beendest und wir uns bald mal wieder den Schlamm des Königsforst oder anderen gemeinsam erradeln!

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (28. Januar 2006)

Hi Achim,

genau, man muß sich nur Ziele setzen.  
Gute Idee mit dem gemeinsamen trödelnden Formaufbau.   
Ich freue mich schon drauf.   In der hellen Jahreszeit sollte das dann ggf. mit einem Bier abgerundet werden ... ... trödeln halt.  

Bin die nächsten Wochen gar nicht so weit weg. - Nümbrecht -  Zeit zum Biken bleibt da nicht ... ... (habe im Augenblick auch nicht wirklich Lust drauf   )  Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen ...  

Gruß Ralf



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> da man dich vorübergehend freigelassen hat, hast du wohl den ersten Teil deines Projektes erfolgreich überstanden .
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (28. Januar 2006)

... jep und DANKE!  

I'll be back.  

Gruß Ralf




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> auch von mir alles gute damit du dein Projekt erfolgreich beendest und wir uns bald mal wieder den Schlamm des Königsforst oder anderen gemeinsam erradeln!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (28. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> So als Tipp, eine stabile, runde Metallscheibe, Durchmesser etwas größer als das Loch der Octalink Welle, hilft auch. Dient als Gegenhalt für den Ausdrehdorn.


Mikele hat recht. Nimm ein Cent-Stück oder 2 übereinander, geht auch, falls keine passende Scheibe im Werkzeugkasten zu finden ist. Wollte auch mal so ein Teil beim Breuers Bikebahnhof kaufen, die haben mir dann gesagt, daß ich genausogut das Cent-Stück nehmen kann. Billiger gehts nicht! Wenn sich das Ding etwas durchbiegt, macht nix - beim nächsten Mal legst du das Ding andersrum rein.

PS: noch billiger gehts mit einem alten Pfennigstück, kostet ja nur die Hälfte!!


----------



## ralf (28. Januar 2006)

Hi Guido  ,

dieser Tage kam mir beim similieren mal so eine Idee:
Wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsamen KFL-Teamtrikot zum Start in die warme Halbjahressaison?   KFL ist ja bereits Kult. Sollten wir das nicht auch optisch zeigen?  

Bin jetzt mal auf die Diskussion gespannt ...  

Wenn gewünscht, würde ich mich ggf. auch beizeiten drum kümmern ...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal Dank an den Eifelwolf für die Tipps  . Habe mich aber für eine andere eh schon länger geplante Lösung entschieden  :
- Laufräder raus (weil nach rund 9000km eh die Felgen durchgebremmst und die LX-Lager verschlissen sind  )
- V-Brakes raus  
- Louise FR rein (das 2005er Modell gibts zur Zeit für 139 Euro bei Actionsports  )
- Neue Laufräder rein (Nur welche  ?? gibt so viele, leicht soll'n se sein, stabil (hab fast 90kg) und erschwinglich...Aber da wird sich schon was finden  )

Ach ja und dann noch neues Schaltwerk und 'nen durchgehend verlegten Schaltzug... 
danach gehts rund   

@Ralf: schön von Dir zu hören  Freue mich jetzt schon auf Deine tatkräftige Unterstützung bei unseren Tratschpausen  

@Timhau: Nochmals vielen Dank, Du wirst mir den morgigen Sonntag retten . Ich werde dann morgen um 9 vor deiner Tür stehen  ich werd dann wohl mit den Racing Ralphs schon mal nen Vorsprung rausfahren müssen...damit wir am Ende gemeinsamm ankomen  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Mikele hat recht. Nimm ein Cent-Stück oder 2 übereinander, geht auch, falls keine passende Scheibe im Werkzeugkasten zu finden ist. Wollte auch mal so ein Teil beim Breuers Bikebahnhof kaufen, die haben mir dann gesagt, daß ich genausogut das Cent-Stück nehmen kann. Billiger gehts nicht! Wenn sich das Ding etwas durchbiegt, macht nix - beim nächsten Mal legst du das Ding andersrum rein.
> 
> PS: noch billiger gehts mit einem alten Pfennigstück, kostet ja nur die Hälfte!!


Sorry es könnte aber Probleme geben wenn die Kurbel sehr fest sitzt! 
Ich hatte nämlich ein total verbogenes 1 Cent Stück nachdem ich das versucht hatte.
Also wenn so, dann nimm direkt zwei, denn dann solte es stabiler sein. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> - Neue Laufräder rein (Nur welche  ?? gibt so viele, leicht soll'n se sein, stabil (hab fast 90kg) und erschwinglich...Aber da wird sich schon was finden  )
> Gruß Jörg



Hier gibts die Mavic Crossland für 149,90, sind alles außer leicht.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. Januar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Louise FR rein (das 2005er Modell gibts zur Zeit für 139 Euro bei Actionsports  )



Vorsicht Namensvetter  . Der Preis ist pro Bremse. Also der Satz v + h kostet knapp 300,- EUR. Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben ? Schau mal hier http://www.cycles4u.de/ unter Laufräder Bremsensets. Ich wiege ca. 95 kg und fahre seit fast 3  Jahren die Mavic Crossmax XL. Auch nach ca. 15.000 KM mit Alpenüberquerungen, harten Trailtouren usw. habe ich noch nie was dran gemacht und sie laufen wie am ersten Tag    Da ist das Angebot Louise FR + Crossmax XL interessant. Preislich ist die Hayes mit den Crossland ein guter Preis.

Viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung

VG

Jörg


----------



## hama687 (28. Januar 2006)

Team Triko JAAAAA habs ihm auch schon vorgeschlagen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (28. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht Namensvetter  . Der Preis ist pro Bremse.



Vielen Dank,

die Bremsen hab ich schon bestellt. Der Preis ist natürlich  pro Bremse. Aber für 280 Euro das Paar bei beliebiger Scheibengröße (Ich wollte hinten mindestens 'ne  180 Scheibe) is' das schon ein gutes Angebot  . Als Laufrad schwebt mir momentan dt swiss (entweder 240s mit xr4.1 oder FR mit ex5.1  ) vor gibt's beides z.Z. zwischen 330 und 350 Euro. Also zusammen in der gleichen Preislage wie Louise FR + Crossmax XL (619 Euro). Die 240s mit ex 5.1 gibts leider erst jenseits der 400Euro  . Währe eigentlich mein Favorit als Kompromiss zwischen Stabilität und Gewicht. Aber bei 350 Euro is' bei mir definitiv Obergrenze. (Alle Preis natürlich für die Disc / IS Ausführungen  )

Gruß und Dank für eure Tips

Jörg


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2006)

Jubel , Trubel , Heiterkeit und klasse Tipps. Der KFL- Thread lebt   

So der Reihe nach . 1 Cent habe ich schon verbogen , ist auch noch auf Widerstand draufquetscht und geht nicht mehr so leicht raus . Kurbel sitzt selbstverständlich immer noch 1 A drin. Heute passiert nichts mehr. Erst nach der Tour werde ich weiterbasteln. Dann ist ein 2 oder 3 Cent Stück dran.

Trikots : Gerne , Ralf, gute Idee  Überlege Dir doch ruhig schon mal was und dann können wir ja auswählen.

Danke Klaus , Volker , Michael und und und ... 

Alex : 9:30 Uhr in Brück.

Bis bald 

Guido


----------



## hama687 (28. Januar 2006)

ok ich komme 9:30 Brück -- kk war ja mal wieder zu kurz als antwort ...


----------



## hama687 (29. Januar 2006)

agsage - schaltung hatt sichg gerade in die Hölle verabschiedet!!!


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> agsage - schaltung hatt sichg gerade in die Hölle verabschiedet!!!



Hallo Alex , das ist ja nun ein Dauerpech   Ich wette das liegt am KF. Ich überlege ernsthaft das Fahrradfahren in diesem Gebiet einzustellen. Am Rhein entlang ist es doch auch schön und dazu noch ohne Steigungen und der dafür nötigen Anstrengung.  

Ich hätte gestern besser auch abgesagt , denn ....

1.  keine tauglichen Kettenblätter mehr Kette rutscht fast pausenlos durch
2.  überhaupt keine Federung mehr , festgefroren  
3.  Bremsen gehen auch nicht mehr , ich habe sie nachgestellt , jetzt schleift was nach jeder Bremsbetätigung. 
4. Trinkflasche friert immer zu  
5. Hand verstaucht
6. Finger gezerrt
7. Schmerzeisfinger bis zum geht nicht mehr
8. Beim Einstieg zum Juchhu nightrail nochmal voll auf die Fre$$e gelegt, vor grosssem Publikum  
Der Rennweg war eine Eisbahn 2 MTB biker sind während ich da *lag* grüssend (nickend) an mir vorbei gefahren. Asoziales Pack


----------



## juchhu (30. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 8. Beim Einstieg zum Juchhu nightrail nochmal voll auf die Fre$$e gelegt, vor grosssem Publikum
> Der Rennweg war eine Eisbahn 2 MTB biker sind während ich da *lag* grüssend (nickend) an mir vorbei gefahren. Asoziales Pack


 
JaJa, jetzt ist der Juchhu Nighttrail nicht mehr matschig , schon wird wieder wegen einer anderen Kleinigkeit gemeckert. 
Wenn das so weiter geht, bleibe ich weiterhin zuhause. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gestern besser auch abgesagt , denn ....



Mist, da habe ich ja echt ein Highlight nachdem anderen verpaßt   Bei euren Touren scheint ja richtig was los zu sein  
Ich bin Morgens um 09:00 Uhr bei -11,5 Grad gestartet   Hatte keine techn. Probleme, keine kalten Finger oder Füße, keine zugefrorene Trinkflasche da Camelbak mit Pariser, keinen Sturz und die Wege waren alle super fahrbar. Also so gesehen relativ langweilig   Und von der Firma hat auch keiner angerufen.

VG

Jörg


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jörg , kurz zur Erklärung. Mehr zu den Touren am Sonntag findest Du hier. Dort sind auch eine Beschreibung des Tour Verlaufs und einige Kommentare. Wir kooperieren mit indian  soweit uns das möglich ist.

Viele Grüsse . Vielleicht sieht man sich bald mal.

Guido 



			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, da habe ich ja echt ein Highlight nachdem anderen verpaßt   Bei euren Touren scheint ja richtig was los zu sein
> Ich bin Morgens um 09:00 Uhr bei -11,5 Grad gestartet   Hatte keine techn. Probleme, keine kalten Finger oder Füße, keine zugefrorene Trinkflasche da Camelbak mit Pariser, keinen Sturz und die Wege waren alle super fahrbar. Also so gesehen relativ langweilig   Und von der Firma hat auch keiner angerufen.
> 
> VG
> ...


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2006)

Martin , du pflegst Deine Singletrails nicht ausreichend  , obwohl es war ja nicht der böse ST (übrigens ist der mittlerweile _Forstautobahnbreit_, mussten ja schwere Fahrzeuge durch  ) sondern der richtig böse aspaltierte Rennweg. 

Grüsse aus Colonia und lass Dich mal wieder *outdoor* blicken.

Guido 








			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> JaJa, jetzt ist der Juchhu Nighttrail nicht mehr matschig , schon wird wieder wegen einer anderen Kleinigkeit gemeckert.
> Wenn das so weiter geht, bleibe ich weiterhin zuhause.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (30. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Martin , du pflegst Deine Singletrails nicht ausreichend  , obwohl es war ja nicht der böse ST (übrigens ist der mittlerweile _Forstautobahnbreit_, mussten ja schwere Fahrzeuge durch  ) sondern der richtig böse aspaltierte Rennweg.
> 
> Grüsse aus Colonia und lass Dich *mal wieder* *outdoor* blicken.
> 
> Guido


 
Ne, geht bzw. fährt nicht. 

Kloppe mich wieder mit den "30° und mehr sind nicht fahrbar"-Spezialisten rum. *Daher habe ich seit heute morgen mein Training verändert und powere zusätzlich Krafteinheiten. Dann noch ein neues Bike mit absenkbarer Federgabel kaufen* und einen öffentlich bestellten (vereidigten), unentgeltlich arbeitenden Vermessungsingenieur kennenlernen sowie eine optimale Location mit mehr als 30° Steigung finden, deren technische Daten durch den Gutachter bestätigt werden. Unter notarielle Aufsicht mit Zeugen hochfahren, und gut ist.  

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, mache ich nur die markierten Aussagen. 

Bis die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Unter notarielle Aufsicht mit Zeugen hochfahren, und gut ist.


Kommt doch immer auf die Länge und den Untergrund der Auffahrt an


----------



## juchhu (30. Januar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt doch immer auf die Länge und den Untergrund der Auffahrt an


 
Nö, denjenigen, die grundsatzlich bestreiten, dass Steigungen von 30° und mehr fahrbar sind, ist der Untergrund offensichtlich egal. 

(Interessanterweise habe ich nie etwas von einem Alpenanstieg mit 30° und 11 km Länge geschrieben sondern lediglich über knapp 60 m.)

Und wenn ich durch Vermessungsingenieur und Notar den Nachweis erbingen würde, dann hieße es: JaJa, klar, aber nicht im Gelände und schon gar nicht auf meiner Hausstrecke. 

Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, zusätzlich die technischen Merkmale des Bikes, die des Biker (Fahrtechnik, Kraft und Kondition) und die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit.

Merkwürdigerweise antworten diejenigen mir nicht, wenn ich sie konkret nach ihren Uphillspots frage, ob und wie sie diese fahren bzw. wenn nicht, warum nicht.

Dann heißt es immer nur: 30% ja, 30° und mehr geht bzw. fährt nicht. 

Egal: Die Erde ist und bleibt eine Scheibe! Darauf ein Schröder-Basta.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2006)

Martin und Volker , ich glaube ein Problem welches MTB - Hochleistungen verhindert, könnte auch eine Schei$$egal - Einstellung sein , oder ? Je nachdem wo ich hochfahre_(n sollte_   ) sage ich mir : " ... Egal, was solls oder bin ich denn bekloppt ? ... " steige ab und schiebe das Fahrrad hoch oder fahre einfach wieder runter. Kann man da was dran ändern ?  

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido


----------



## juchhu (30. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Martin und Volker , ich glaube ein Problem welches MTB - Hochleistungen verhindert, könnte auch eine Schei$$egal - Einstellung sein , oder ? Je nachdem wo ich hochfahre_(n sollte_  ) sage ich mir : " ... Egal, was solls oder bin ich denn bekloppt ? ... " steige ab und schiebe das Fahrrad hoch oder fahre einfach wieder runter. *Kann man da was dran ändern ?  *
> 
> Grüsse aus Colonia
> 
> Guido


 
Klar, kann man daran was ändern! 

Die Frage ist nur, ob DU DAS ÄNDERN WILLST! 

Meine Großmutter väterlicherseits pflegt in solchen Situationen immer folgendes zu sagen:

Man kann alles, was man will; man kann nur das nicht, was man nicht will!

VG Martin

PS: Ich habe in der Hardt eine 'neue' Uphillstrecke 'entdeckt'. Durch den Harvestereinsatz derzeit noch 'unfahrbar'. Ich schätze durchschnittlich so 20%, an einigen Stellen etwas steiler, Höhenunterschied ca. 60 m, Strecke ca. 300 m. Zum Schluß geht es in einigen kleineren Serpentinen (schön wurzelig mit kleineren Stufen) bis zum 'Gipfel'.

DIe nächsten Wochen noch für mich unfahrbar, da meine Kraftausdauer unzureichend ist. Aber Ende März ist der WP vorbei, dann Ende April/Mitte Mai geht wieder mit den FTK los. Bis dahin habe ich ein paar neue Übungsspots mit schönen Überungsformen zusammengestellt.


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2006)

Im Sommer dachte ich , ich *könnte* besser *müsste* es ändern. Nun habe ich festgestellt , dass ich es wahrscheinlich nicht ändern kann. Der innere Schweinehund ist für mich kein ernst zu nehmender Gegner, schade ....  Es bleibt daher ein Kampf ohne Endorfine. Das kenne ich auch anders. Man kann z.B. kein Tor erzielen und lebt dazu auch noch ohne Applaus.  Die uphill Geschichte liest sich jedenfalls sehr interessant , aber ich glaube nicht dass ich mir vornehmen werde da hoch zu fahren.   Ich werde eher mal wieder einen kleinen Schritt zurückgehen(fahren) 

Viele Grüsse und lass Dich nicht von den Steigungstypen ärgern. 

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, kann man daran was ändern!
> 
> *Die Frage ist nur, ob DU DAS ÄNDERN WILLST!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Januar 2006)

Ach Guido, das ist nur das typische Winter-Tief: Der Organismus schaltet zwei, drei Gänge zurück, köchelt auf Sparflamme und ist so zu keiner großer Leistung fähig. Das hat früher, als im KF noch Mammuts und anderes Urgetier die Singletrails platt trat, den Menschen das Überleben gesichert - jede Kalorie war im rauhen Winter schließlich kostbar.

Aber warte einmal das (bald schon beginnende) Frühjahr ab, da strömen wieder die Lebensgeister, dann spürst Du das winterliche Training und Du wirst aufpassen müssen, beim Antritt nicht die Fahrradkette zu zerreißen  und kennst Deinen eigenen Schweinehund nicht wieder (zu der Zeit wird man das arme Tier unter Naturschutz stellen müssen)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (30. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Guido, das ist nur das typische Winter-Tief: Der Organismus schaltet zwei, drei Gänge zurück, köchelt auf Sparflamme und ist so zu keiner großer Leistung fähig. Das hat früher, als im KF noch Mammuts und anderes Urgetier die Singletrails platt trat, den Menschen das Überleben gesichert - jede Kalorie war im rauhen Winter schließlich kostbar.
> 
> Aber warte einmal das (bald schon beginnende) Frühjahr ab, da strömen wieder die Lebensgeister, dann spürst Du das winterliche Training und Du wirst aufpassen müssen, beim Antritt nicht die Fahrradkette zu zerreißen  und kennst Deinen eigenen Schweinehund nicht wieder (zu der Zeit wird man das arme Tier unter Naturschutz stellen müssen)....



Genau richtig!!!
Du bist der EifelMOTIVATIONSwolf!  

Ich denke, der Name "Guido" ist eine Abwandlung von "Guide"... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2006)

Danke , Helmut für Deine netten Worte. Mein Fahrrad ist bei diesen winterlichen Bedingungen aber leider komplett überfordert   Mit meiner Entwicklung bleibe ich aber trotz dem Material unzufrieden. Ich komme nicht recht voran. Sieh Dir meine WP - Beteiligung an. Mehr geht für mich nun wirklich nicht und ich habe alles ehrlich eingetragen, das Resultat bleibt leider bescheiden.  Ungeduld oder Realismus , wer weiss das schon. 

Und diese Bilder vom hama   . Immer wieder  schiebe ich die Kiste irgendwo hoch , ob Sommer , Herbst oder Winter . Ich habe schon riesige Oberarme , was aber auch nicht schlecht ist.  

Grüsse in die Eifel.

Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Guido, das ist nur das typische Winter-Tief: Der Organismus schaltet zwei, drei Gänge zurück, köchelt auf Sparflamme und ist so zu keiner großer Leistung fähig. Das hat früher, als im KF noch Mammuts und anderes Urgetier die Singletrails platt trat, den Menschen das Überleben gesichert - jede Kalorie war im rauhen Winter schließlich kostbar.
> 
> Aber warte einmal das (bald schon beginnende) Frühjahr ab, da strömen wieder die Lebensgeister, dann spürst Du das winterliche Training und Du wirst aufpassen müssen, beim Antritt nicht die Fahrradkette zu zerreißen  und kennst Deinen eigenen Schweinehund nicht wieder (zu der Zeit wird man das arme Tier unter Naturschutz stellen müssen)....


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2006)

Öhmmm , nööö - also der normal *guide* Gedanke hat mit Guido wenig gemeinsam. Kenne mich zwar ein wenig aus -  bin aber viel zu langsam  Egal wo - einer fährt immer zum Schluss    

Viele Grüsse

Guido



			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Genau richtig!!!
> Du bist der EifelMOTIVATIONSwolf!
> 
> Ich denke, der Name "Guido" ist eine Abwandlung von "Guide"...
> ...


----------



## Redking (31. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex , das ist ja nun ein Dauerpech   Ich wette das liegt am KF. Ich überlege ernsthaft das Fahrradfahren in diesem Gebiet einzustellen. Am Rhein entlang ist es doch auch schön und dazu noch ohne Steigungen und der dafür nötigen Anstrengung.
> 
> Ich hätte gestern besser auch abgesagt , denn ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,
Zu 1: Ich hätte dir am Samstag doch gerne geholfen, damit du am Sonntag mehr Kraftschluß gehabt hättest.
Zu 2:Hatte mein Starrbike auch nicht! 
Zu 3:Mit den Cantis kam ich auch mehr schlecht als recht zum Stehen. 
Zu 4:Meine am Rad auch
Zu 5:Gute Bessserung 
Zu 6:Gute Bessserung 
Zu 7:War wieder mit kurzen Handschuhen unterwegs und das über 6 Stunden draussen.
Zu 8:Ich lag auch auf den Boden und hatte etliche Biker die zugeschaut haben, es waren ja nur ca.30 mit auf der Tour.

Ich musste auch etliche Wege hochschieben da der Stau auf einigen uphills enorm war und die Eisplatten es auch nicht immer zu ließen. 

Und Guido zu deiner Einstellung: Sehr Lobenswert das du trotzdem immer draussen biken gehst.  
*Martin gewinnt ja den WP im Indoorbiken* 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (31. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *Martin gewinnt ja den WP im Indoorbiken*
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Von 'Gewinnen' kann ja wohl keine Rede sein.  

Die Vor- und Nachbereitungszeit einer Freeze-Tour dauert mir derzeit einfach zu lange. Auf dem Ergo kann ich je nach Trainingsanforderung auch eingeschränkt weiterarbeiten, z.B. Briefe diktieren und im I-Net recherchieren/telefonieren sowie einfache Arbeitsvorbereitung erledigen.
Außerdem habe ich ein paar kleinere Defekte am Bike, zu deren Reparatur ich im Augenblick überhaupt keine Lust habe.
Ich glaube, ich brauch doch ein neues Bike. 

VG Martin

PS: Letztlich ist mir das draussen viel zu kalt und zu glatt. 
Ich bin ja schon ein bisschen älter.


----------



## hama687 (31. Januar 2006)

Naja mein Problem hatt sich mit etwas Wasser und überzeugungs Künsten vom Händler beheben lassen 

Wir sehen uns aber erst nächste Woche wieder bin auf Lehrgang hier ist nichts los bis dann viel Spass die woche über!

Grüsse aus Straelen Niederrhein


----------



## freebiker_yam (31. Januar 2006)

Moin,moin
wie ist das denn eigentlich mit dem Night-Ride morgen abend?
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Schnegge (31. Januar 2006)

freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin
> wie ist das denn eigentlich mit dem Night-Ride morgen abend?
> Gruß
> Bernhard



Hallo zusammen,

prinzipiel besteht bei mir Interesse am morgigen nightride  . Da es aber wohl wieder frieren wird, traue ich meinem Freilauf nicht  . (Neuware ist noch irgendwo in Germany im Karton unterwegs). Je nach dem wie es bei Timhau aussieht, werden wir vielleicht morgen wieder gemeinsam mit seinem Fuhrpark in Brück auftauchen. Kann aber noch nichts definitives sagen. 

@ Montana: Wie schaut es bei Dir aus. Ich hoffe wir können Dein Tief irgendwie überwinden  . Also bei den bikes scheint es ja so zu sein, dass die sich alle gegenseitig mit irgendetwas angesteckt haben  . Also müssen wir uns zum Ausgleich gegenseitig mit Motivation anstecken  .

@ freebiker_yam: Schreib' doch mal 'nen Termin für Morgen ins LMB. Dann werden sich bestimmt noch ein paar MitbikerInnen finden.

@ all: Was haltet Ihr von 'ner allgemeinen KFL-Schrauber Party. Also Platz hätt' ich zur Zeit ein bissl. Meine Küche is noch fast leer. Da passen Locker zwei Montageständer rein  (Kaffeekochen ist dann trotzdem noch möglich  )
Also bei Interesse  oder auch Dessinteresse   : her mit euren Meinungen  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## freebiker_yam (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jörg,ich habe den Termin für den Night-Ride morgen mal reingesetzt.
Wie das mit dem link fürs anmelden funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht deshalb
übers Forum anmelden. 
Wäre schön wenn sich ein paar Mitfahrer/innen melden würden, ich muß ja noch viel trainieren für den Alpencross im Sommer.
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (31. Januar 2006)

freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,ich habe den Termin für den Night-Ride morgen mal reingesetzt.


Super   Werde morgen noch mit Felix telefonieren, hoffe dass wir uns morgen sehen... 


			
				freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Wie das mit dem link fürs anmelden funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht deshalb
> übers Forum anmelden.


Hast alles richtig gemacht  . Anmeldung übers LMB funtioniert....

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Bernhard,

Felix und ich sind dabei, wenn nichts dazwichen kommt  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ralf (1. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mit meiner Entwicklung bleibe ich aber trotz dem Material unzufrieden. Ich komme nicht recht voran. Sieh Dir meine WP - Beteiligung an. Mehr geht für mich nun wirklich nicht und ich habe alles ehrlich eingetragen, das Resultat bleibt leider bescheiden.  Ungeduld oder Realismus , wer weiss das schon. ...



Hi Guido,
kann ich Dir voll nachempfinden. Es ist aber tatsächlich so, daß diese Art des Wintertrainings "fast nix bringt".  
Hat mich in meinen ersten Bikejahren auch völig demoralisiert. Heute sehe ich eher den Funfaktor. Ist total easy, wenn man weiß, daß nicht allzu viel dabei herauskommt.  
Selbst die Profis legen im Winter mehrere Monate Pause ein ...  

Gruß Ralf




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ all: Was haltet Ihr von 'ner allgemeinen KFL-Schrauber Party. Also Platz hätt' ich zur Zeit ein bissl. Meine Küche is noch fast leer. Da passen Locker zwei Montageständer rein  (Kaffeekochen ist dann trotzdem noch möglich  )
> Also bei Interesse  oder auch Dessinteresse   : her mit euren Meinungen
> ...



Hi Jörg,

super Idee!  
Ergänzend biete ich für einen Workshop meine Garage an. Werkzeuge sind fast alle vorhanden - o.k., Steuersatz einpressen und neue Räder aufbauen geht nicht. Alles andere schon.  
Allerdings wird bei mir vor März nix. Dann aber immer noch rechtzeitig um die Bikes für die schöne Jahreszeit optimal zu präparieren.  
... und noch ein Fäßchen Kölsch dazu, ein paar Salzstangen und fertig ist die KFL-Party.  

Wäre doch cool, oder? 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Jörg , danke für Deine aufbauenden Worte.  Ich weiss nicht ob ich es heute abend schaffe. Das wird wieder ein harter Kampf mit dem inneren Schweinehund. Mein Akku ist leer und das Fahrrad ist in eigentlich einem unmöglichem, nicht fahrbarem Zustand. Mal sehen ....  Das muss ich leider ganz kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Zur Schrauberparty : Prinzipiell gerne , ich habe aber keine grosse Ahnung von der Materie. Meine Kurbel habe ich bisher leider noch nicht abbekommen.

Viele Grüsse

Guido






			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> prinzipiel besteht bei mir Interesse am morgigen nightride  . Da es aber wohl wieder frieren wird, traue ich meinem Freilauf nicht  . (Neuware ist noch irgendwo in Germany im Karton unterwegs). Je nach dem wie es bei Timhau aussieht, werden wir vielleicht morgen wieder gemeinsam mit seinem Fuhrpark in Brück auftauchen. Kann aber noch nichts definitives sagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kurbel habe ich bisher leider noch nicht abbekommen.
> 
> Viele GrÃ¼sse
> 
> Guido


Probiers's doch vielleicht einfach mal hiermit, bevor du dich durch die sinnlose ZerstÃ¶rung von EurocentmÃ¼nzen noch strafbar machst :

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1495753912

[sorry, der Link funktioniert nicht so, wie er soll. Schau mal bei H&S unter ZubehÃ¶r - Werkzeuge - da findest du dann den ISIS Octalink-Adapter, kostet 3.50â¬
_Werkzeug Kurbelabziehadapter TL-FC 15  
Wird zusÃ¤tzlich zu einem Kurbelabzieher benÃ¶tigt, um Kurbeln mit Octalink oder ISIS-Aufnahme abzuziehen. _
]
GruÃ
Hammelwerker


----------



## Schnegge (1. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Schrauberparty : Prinzipiell gerne , ich habe aber keine grosse Ahnung von der Materie.



Hallo Guido,

meine Grundüberlegung bei der Idee zur Schrauberparty ist, man trifft sich...



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... und noch ein Fäßchen Kölsch dazu, ein paar Salzstangen


  
...bastelt dabei ein wenig   und tauscht Schraubererfahrungen aus bzw. gibt sie weiter  ...=> es geht in erster Linie also um Spaß  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ralf , ach deswegen sieht man Dich nicht zur Zeit  Hoffentlich ist bei Dir alles in Butter. Wir unterhalten uns ja hier über Kleinigkeiten und Nebensächlichkeiten wenn man das mit *anderen Projekten *vergleicht. 
Meinen Konditionsaufbau kann ich bei den diversen Touren glücklicherweise  immer gut überprüfen. Ich fahre immer am Schluss und Du hast mich ja netterweise schon mal dabei begleitet  Mir fällt da gerade wieder ein wie Du diesen mordsmässigen Anstieg vom Milchborntal zum Bensberger Schloss bewältigt hast. Alle Achtung   Ich habe da die Kiste geschoben. So alles Gute , ich muss los. Fahrrad fertig machen und ne ruhige KFL Runde drehen. Ich melde mich bald mal wieder.

@ Hammelhetzer

Danke für den netten Hinweis. Genau das Teil brauche ich. 

@ Jörg

Zum Schrauben und mehr ... Ich finde es eine gute Idee.

Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> kann ich Dir voll nachempfinden. Es ist aber tatsächlich so, daß diese Art des Wintertrainings "fast nix bringt".
> Hat mich in meinen ersten Bikejahren auch völig demoralisiert. Heute sehe ich eher den Funfaktor. Ist total easy, wenn man weiß, daß nicht allzu viel dabei herauskommt.
> *Selbst die Profis legen im Winter mehrere Monate Pause ein *...
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Probiers's doch vielleicht einfach mal hiermit, bevor du dich durch die sinnlose Zerstörung von Eurocentmünzen noch strafbar machst ...ISIS Octalink-Adapter, kostet 3.50


Das wären dann 350 Centstücke, den Versand noch nicht mit eingerechnet. Da kann er aber lange Geld verbiegen, bis er den Preis für das Werkzeug erreicht. 
Rechne ich 3x Kurbeln demontieren pro Jahr, dann macht das etwa 58 Jahre, die ich mit den Centstücken, welche das Werkzeug kosten würde, hinkomme. Und das sogar ohne Münzen doppelt zu benutzen. Das verlängert die Einsatzdauer dann nochmals bis zum Tage, an dem Biken generell verboten wird.
Noch Fragen, HAMMELVERSCHWENDER!!


----------



## i-men (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ja da habe ich es auch zum Nightride mal wieder nicht geschafft.

@Guido  Das Werkzeug ist da! Mach mir doch einfach mal nen Vorschlag per PN, wo wir uns treffen können. Ich bin fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs,diese Woche zwar eigentlich nicht mehr in Köln aber was tut man nicht alles für den Guide 

Zum Thema Wintertraining kann ich nur sagen, dass es mir relativ viel bringt. Ich habe auch schon Winterpausen gemacht und bin der Meinung, daß ich diesen Rückstand das ganze Jahr mit mir rum schleppe. Ich muss allerdings sagen, daß ich versuche zwischen den Touren so viel wie möglich GA1 und 2 Training (wenns sein muß auch auf dem Ergo) ein zu schieben. In der letzten Zeit ist mir das leider auch nicht gelungen und ich merke es direkt. Ich weiss nicht wie es anderen geht, aber ich bin nicht so fit, daß ich behaupten könnte bei den Touren im GA1/2 Bereich zu fahren. Ich habe meine Pulszonen mal genau bestimmen lassen. Meine Maximalherzfrequenz weicht 20 Schläge nach oben von der Faustformel ab 
Also ich denke dass man im Winter überwiegend zum Spass fahren sollte und wenn überhaupt ab dem Frühjahr an Leistungssteigerung denken sollte. So hat jeder halt seine Einstellung.

Ingo


----------



## i-men (1. Februar 2006)

Apropo Schrauberparty. Die Idee finde ich klasse. Ich finde so etwas müsste aber spontan statt finden, wenn jemand akute Probs wie Guido hat. So die normale Inspektion werden viele lieber zu Hause machen, da man dann das Bike auch mal zerrupft stehen lassen kann und nen Erstatzteil besorgen kann.

Der Geselligkeitsfaktor dürfte sehr groß sein und Bier ist auch noch isotonisch oder

Optimal fände ich son spontaner Bike Stammtisch in irgend ner Werkstatt, wo man nebenbei ein bischen Technikgespräche führen und reparieren kann.

Ingo


----------



## indian (1. Februar 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg,
> 
> super Idee!
> Ergänzend biete ich für einen Workshop meine Garage an. Werkzeuge sind fast alle vorhanden - o.k., *Steuersatz einpressen* und neue Räder aufbauen geht nicht. Alles andere schon.
> ...



Jörg und alle: das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Wenn alle KFLer eingetragen sind und noch Plätze frei sind, würd´ ich gerne dazustoßen... Ansonsten per Warteliste 

Bis bald
Viele Grüße
Ralf(2)

PS:
*Steuersatz einpressen:* 2 Harthölzer, 2 Löcher, 8er oder 10er Gewindestange (wegen verbiegen), 2 Unterlegscheiben, 2 Muttern --> fertig. Habe ich schon mehrmals damit gemacht! Klappt hervorragend!


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kurbel habe ich bisher leider noch nicht abbekommen.
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> 
> Guido


Hi Guido, 
mehr als dir anzubieten bei dir das Ding abzuziehen, kann ich nicht mehr machen!

Sollte eine Sache von zwei Minuten sein!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2006)

Ich weiss Dein Angebot wirklich zu schätzen , Klaus. Es scheitert halt bei mir an der nötigen Zeit. Trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank. Ich hoffe eure Tour in Alfter war so nett wie unsere KF nightride. 

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> mehr als dir anzubieten bei dir das Ding abzuziehen, kann ich nicht mehr machen!
> 
> Sollte eine Sache von zwei Minuten sein!
> ...


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2006)

So in der Kürze (ist ja spät) ein paar Worte zur gestrigen nightride. Danke an Alle die mitgefahren sind und danke euch auch dafür , dass ich mitradeln durfte und Danke für das Schon/Aufbauprogramm mit weniger wie 200hm . Ihr wart so nett zu mir  Eine wirklich nette nicht zu anstrengende  Tour durch Wahner Heide und Königsforst. Danke auch an die wechselnden guides und an unseren gestrigen Initiator Bernhard. 
Und Slowenien haben _wir_ auch besiegt. Habe ich gerade noch auf Video angesehen. 

Bis bald

Guido


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Und Slowenien haben _wir_ auch besiegt


Ich denke, die FußballWM ist erst im Sommer? Oder meinst du die Olympiade/Eishockey/Curling?


----------



## bikekiller (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe KF´ler !

Gestern hatten wir eine supercoole Nachttour über Eis und Schnee durch den KF zur Wahner Heide, Stop an der Landebahn am Flughafen (tolle Atmosphäre), Trails bis der Arzt kommt rund um den Flughafen und wieder zurück in den KF, unsere gesamten Forsbach Trails rückwärst rauf auf dem 3. Ritzel (Umwerfer festgefroren) und dann mit Tempo bergab über neue Wege zum Wassertretbecken und dann über bikekiller Trail nach Brück zurück. 

Wir waren mit 6 Ridern unterwegs und es war wieder einmal eine angenehme Truppe, gutes Tempo und klasse Trails ! Danke an die Guides und wir sehen uns nächsten Mittwoch.

Fährt hier einer am WOE im KF ??? Dann komme ich mit.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die FußballWM ist erst im Sommer? Oder meinst du die Olympiade/Eishockey/Curling?



Handball , Volker , HANDBALL   





VG Guido


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2006)

Ich bin gestern nicht dazu gekommen alles zu beantworten , daher nun ...

@ Ingo 

Danke sehr für Dein Angebot. Ich werde heute das passende Teil erhalten und dann noch mal an die Kurbel gehen. Das klappt schon, irgendwie ... 

@ Ralf (indian)

Klar , bist Du immer gerne gesehen. Für Dich  gibt es doch keine Warteliste Was läuft am Wochenende ? Winterberg oder Tour ?

@ Gertrud

Ich weiss es noch nicht sicher. Hängt vom Material (Fahrrad) ab. Ich melde mich dann aber rechtzeitig.

@ All

Für die Schrauberparty könnte ich mir vorstellen bei meinem S6 ein paar neue Laufräder und evtl Scheibenbremsen einzusetzen. Oder einfacher ,  Vorbau verstellen. Spacer für andere Sitzposition und und ... 

VG Guido


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Handball , Volker , HANDBALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum kommt dem Spieler da Feuer ausm Kopf? 

Ok ok, ich hör ja schon auf...


----------



## Schnegge (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war echt super gestern  . Tat mal richtig gut, andere bzw. neue Strecken zu fahren (cooler Trail in Richtung Wassertretbecken). Das ganze hatte ja irgendwie 'nen spontan Charakter... 
Ich glaub die Tour läßt sich am besten an Hand einiger Zitate beschreiben:
"...geil..." 
"...oaah..."
"...bin ich froh, dass ich nich' zu hause geblieben bin..."
"...oh jaja, lass uns dahin fahren..."
.........
Ich weis leider nich' mehr  wer genau was gesagt hat (war ja dunkel  ). Der ein oder andere wird sich wohl wieder erkennen ...Alle Aussagen waren natürlich von diesem  Gesichtsausdruck begleitet (doch nich' dunkel?  )


Gruß Jörg


----------



## indian (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

wenn man das so liest...
Schade, dass ich Mittwochs nie kann 

Hallo Guido, am WoE werde ich (mit hoffentlich *2* SITlern!) mal die Winterlandschaft im Sauerland anschauen: http://www.icerace.de/
Bin mal gespannt, ich glaube das wird wie letztes Mal: 40 Euro bezahlen und für 80 Euro Schmerzen (...also 40 Gewinn gemacht, stimmt´s?) 

Werde Dir berichten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schnegge (2. Februar 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das wird wie letztes Mal: 40 Euro bezahlen und für 80 Euro Schmerzen (...also 40 Gewinn gemacht, stimmt´s?)


Wünsche euch, dass es schmerztechisch nicht zu teuer wird (also 40 Euro für 40 Schmerzen oder so...  ). 
Fun mäßig werdet Ihr den Gewinn aber bestimmt raus holen... 

Also viel Spaß am WE... 

Jörg


----------



## indian (2. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche euch, dass es schmerztechisch nicht zu teuer wird (also 40 Euro für 40 Schmerzen oder so...  ).
> Fun mäßig werdet Ihr den Gewinn aber bestimmt raus holen...
> 
> Also viel Spaß am WE...
> ...



Vielen Dank, Jörg! 
Lt. wetter-online wird´s wenigstens schön warm!

Tschüss und bis bald im Bergischen...


----------



## bikekiller (3. Februar 2006)

schaut mal hier... http://www.biketags.de/about_us/press/press.html 

    
    
    

und bitte fleißig die Google Anzeigen drücken. Kostet euch nix und ich werde unterstützt... merci !

Gruß 
bikekiller


----------



## hama687 (3. Februar 2006)

wenn du schon dabei bist entwerf mal ein KFL Shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (3. Februar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du schon dabei bist entwerf mal ein KFL Shirt



... genau!  
Bin nämlich auch gerade dabei Angebote anzufordern.  

@ Gertrud: Da bist Du schon auf dem professionelleren Weg ...  
Nur musst Du wohl noch einen speziellen KFL-Preis machen ...   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (3. Februar 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal hier... http://www.biketags.de/about_us/press/press.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber ich empfehle Dir/Euch schleunigst an Euren AGBs und Impressum (Erreichbarkeit und rechtliche Angaben) weiterzuarbeiten, bevor es eine teure Abmahnung gibt.

Falls Du/Ihr dazu Fragen habt, könnt Ihr dem Onkel Juchhu alias Erklärbär eine PM senden. 

VG Martin

PS: Draussen im Offshore des Internets lauern kleine gierige Haie, von denen einige als Rechtsanwälte bei Abmahnvereinen arbeiten.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt hier einer am WOE im KF ??? Dann komme ich mit.
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller



Nee, aber bei uns wird gefahren.....wir sind ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Quotenfrau


----------



## hama687 (3. Februar 2006)

> Fährt hier einer am WOE im KF ??? Dann komme ich mit.



ich werd vermutlich am sonntag im kf biken nur wann und wie lange weis ich noch nicht


----------



## Montana (4. Februar 2006)

Weiter geht es mit der Reparatur,  ich will ja morgen beim REDKING mitfahren.

Also :



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry es könnte aber Probleme geben wenn die Kurbel sehr fest sitzt!
> Ich hatte nämlich ein total verbogenes 1 Cent Stück nachdem ich das versucht hatte.
> Also wenn so, dann nimm direkt zwei, denn dann solte es stabiler sein.
> 
> ...


Ich habe 3(!) 1Cent Stücke verbogen. Eins war so fest drin , dass ich es aufbohren und stückweise entfernen musste. Am Schluss war das Gewinde der Kurbel hin  . Ich glaube nun muss ich einen Bastler mit *Aussenkurbelabzieher* suchen. Habe ich hier im Forum gelernt ...  

Nun kam Plan B ins Spiel . Klaus schrieb ja :



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> hier noch eine Alternative um nicht so fahren zu müssen, wenn du die Kurbel nicht tauschen kannst!
> 
> Wechsel bloß das 2te Kettenblatt! Das kannst du auch so abschrauben und das von der neuen Kurbelgarnitur nehmen.
> ...



Ich dachte wie soll das gehen ? Wie kriege ich das 2. Blatt ohne die Kurbel rauszunehmen raus ? Es geht  Danke Klaus  Man muss aber alle 3 Kettenblätter losschrauben , sonst hauts nicht hin. Ich habe nun das 2 .und das Grosse gewechselt. Klasse Fahrvergnügen  Mal sehen wie es Morgen in Lohmar etc. wird. Übrigens habe ich aus zeitlichen Gründen keine Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Danke an alle für eure netten Angebote. 

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2006)

Und weiter geht es : *Klaus* hat heute mit einem deutlich besser aussehendem und wohl in Handwerker Werkzeug Qualität hergestelltem  Kurbelabzieher in nullkommanichts beide Kurbeln entfernt . Da sieht man mal wieder gutes und vor Allem passendes Werkzeug sind die halbe Miete. Vielen herzlichen Dank , Klaus   

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Und weiter geht es : *Klaus* hat heute mit einem deutlich besser aussehendem und wohl in Handwerker Werkzeug Qualität hergestelltem  Kurbelabzieher in nullkommanichts beide Kurbeln entfernt . Da sieht man mal wieder gutes und vor Allem passendes Werkzeug sind die halbe Miete. Vielen herzlichen Dank , Klaus
> 
> VG Guido


Hallo Guido,
habe ich doch gerne gemacht! 
Wir Biker helfen uns doch gegenseitig!  
Ich hätte dich auch nicht liegen gelassen wie die anderen letzten Sonntag!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2006)

Ich weiss Klaus  

Ach Du meinst die biker wo ich auf dem Eis lag.  

Ich kriegte schon ein Schreck  und dachte Du meintest unsere Tourgruppe vom vorigen Sonntag, die waren nett wie immer.   
Aber da lag es auch an meiner Fahradtechnik . Jetzt weiss ich, dass es sinnlos ist ohne 2. KB zu fahren. Das haut nicht hin , du kommst dann irgendwann nicht mehr nach.  

VG Guido



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> habe ich doch gerne gemacht!
> Wir Biker helfen uns doch gegenseitig!
> Ich hätte dich auch nicht liegen gelassen wie die anderen letzten Sonntag!
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe KFL´ler !

um einige Fragen zu beantworten. Meine Trikots sind dadurch geprägt, dass sie ohne jegliche Werbung erstellt werden. Sie sollen ausschließlich die Kunstwerke der jungen Talente präsentieren. Deshalb wird es kein extra KFL Trikot geben. Hierfür gibt es Anbieter wie Owayo oder so, die Teamtriktos für jeden drucken.

Natürlich kann jeder von euch Trikots, Jacken, Westen, etc. erwerben. Einfach mal bei mir anfragen und gut ist es.

biketags wird auch in Willingen und auf der Eurobike ausstellen, so dass man dort die Artikel sehen und erleben kann. 

Für Willingen suchen wir noch ein Race Team, dass zu besonderen Konditionen unsere Trikots fahren möchte. Es gibt dafür 2 Trikots, 1 Hose, 1 Jacke zum Spezial Sponsorpreis. Bedingung ist, dass die Klamotten auch im Rennen getragen werden. 

So genug Werbung jetzt. Ist schließlich hier der KFL thread und nicht mein Forum ...

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2006)

Es geht wieder weiter : 

*KF nightride 05/2006* 

_Eine spannende nächtliche Runde durch den Königforst über Forstautobahnen und ein paar interessanten nightride tauglichen singletrails. Die winterpokaltaugliche Netto-Tourdauer wird abhängig von der Wetterlage
2-3 Stunden betragen bei ca. 30 km und ca. 350 hm_

Mittwoch 

08.02.2006 19:00 Uhr

Parkplatz Köln - Brück am Widwechsel 

INFO & EINTRAGEN​
VG Guido


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2006)

Danke für Deine Erklärungen , Gertrud. Ist auch kein Problem mit ein bischen Werbung. Das Design sieht jedenfalls total spitze aus  Viel Erfolg mit diesem Projekt. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 

Zum Thema Race Team :  HIER  ist der Kandidat  

Mittwochnacht gehts wieder ins Gebüsch , Interesse ?

LG 

Guido




			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2006)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche wohl irgendwie meine Tage hatte  und von euch so nett aufgemuntert worden bin und daher doch _mitgenightdet_ habe, stehen wir morgen vor einer grossen Bewährungsprobe. Ja , es soll leicht bis mittel regnen , das aber bei warmen 7 °C   Ich möchte morgen schon eine Trainingsrunde  fahren und wenn es auch nur 1- 2 Std sind. Ich schlage daher vor, dass wir es bei dem Termin morgen belassen und nur bei UNWETTER zu Hause bleiben sollten. Die relativ unwahrscheinliche Absage sollte bis spätestens 18:00 erfolgen. Dann erwarte ich aber auch , dass die noch Angemeldeten um 19:00 in Brück sind.    Ich freue mich auf euch. 

*MTM * scheinen zu schwächeln. Was ist los Feunde ? Krank oder was ? Ich revanchiere mich gerne mit aufbauenden Worten.

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Februar 2006)

Hmmm.... was ist die Bedeutung von "schwächeln, ein unbekanntes Wort im MTM-Jargon....?  

50% des derzeit aktiven MTM haben allerdings temporär die Sportart gewechselt und befinden sich ständig in Bewegung zwischen Heimat, Schwarzwald und Alpen. Für diesen MTM-Teil wird das zumindest diese Woche nix - Euch natürlich viel Spaß im bekannten KF-Sauwetter!


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2006)

Wusste ichs doch , das ihr nicht schwächelt. Wer extra wegen KFL-Sauwetter anreist , der kann nicht schwach....  

Viel Erfolg beim Pendeln und danke für die netten Wünsche.

Bis bald

Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm.... was ist die Bedeutung von "schwächeln, ein unbekanntes Wort im MTM-Jargon....?
> 
> 50% des derzeit aktiven MTM haben allerdings temporär die Sportart gewechselt und befinden sich ständig in Bewegung zwischen Heimat, Schwarzwald und Alpen. Für diesen MTM-Teil wird das zumindest diese Woche nix - Euch natürlich viel Spaß im bekannten KF-Sauwetter!


----------



## hama687 (8. Februar 2006)

Also ich kann heute leider auch nicht, viel spass wünsche ich mal den leuten die sich bei dem wetter drausen rum treiben, ich lass es mir GUT gehn

PS. UWE hast du zufällig schon mal ein bischen geforscht?


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann heute leider auch nicht, viel spass wünsche ich mal den leuten die sich bei dem wetter drausen rum treiben, ich lass es mir GUT gehn
> 
> PS. UWE hast du zufällig schon mal ein bischen geforscht?



Viel Spass beim gutgehenlassen  
Wir sind jedenfalls unterwegs und lassen es uns dort gutgehen.  

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (8. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind jedenfalls unterwegs und lassen es uns dort gutgehen.



Na ja.......


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja.......



Danke , Derk  Ich habe da sowieso noch eine Idee. Ich schreibe es mal hier hin . Also :

Bei meinen letzten _urbanen_ Trainingstouren ist mir eine Idee in den Sinn gekommen. Wie wäre es mal mit einem Angebot einer Tour duch den Stadtwald / Forstbotanischen Garten / Rhein entlang oder auch eine nightride durch Köln Innenstadt / Südstadt / Ehrenfeld   etc. Das könnten schöne ruhige leichte WP Runden werden die auch das kulturelle "Herz" erfreuen könnten .

Bevor einer fragt was das noch mit MTB zu tun hat. Also ich persönlich fahre (besonderes nachts) deutlich sicherer mit MTB und Helm und allem was dazugehört durch die Stadt , als wie mit einem Trecking oder Tourenrad.  

Wer hat Interesse ?

Das erste Angebot Stadtwald etc. könnte uns doch bestimmt Derk zeigen , oder ?

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Interesse ?



....ich!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke , Derk  Ich habe da sowieso noch eine Idee. Ich schreibe es mal hier hin . Also :
> 
> Bei meinen letzten _urbanen_ Trainingstouren ist mir eine Idee in den Sinn gekommen. Wie wäre es mal mit einem Angebot einer Tour duch den Stadtwald / Forstbotanischen Garten / Rhein entlang oder auch eine nightride durch Köln Innenstadt / Südstadt / Ehrenfeld   etc. Das könnten schöne ruhige leichte WP Runden werden die auch das kulturelle "Herz" erfreuen könnten .
> 
> ...


Fein.

Am Neumarkt lauert dann Freund Hammelhetzer auf euch. Neumarkt bis zur Decksteiner Mühle sind ca. 10min (wenn man die Ampelintervalle richtig sprintet), schon ist man mitten drin im Stadtwald. Ist aber besser, wenn's noch Restlicht hat, da laufen nämlich immer reichlich Joggerinnen   .  Bleibt ja jeden Tag schon was länger hell.

Na ja, bei Dunkelheit kann man sich besser auf's Fahren konzentrieren .


Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## hama687 (8. Februar 2006)

Da will ich auch mit, dabei sein will!


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Interesse ?
> 
> Grüsse und bis bald
> 
> Guido




Ich auch.  
Kostenlosen? Parkplatz in der Nähe?


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2006)

So wir sind zurück  

*KF nightride 05/2006 08.02.2006 *

Hiess es beim letzten Mal noch :
_
" Die 3 vom Eisballett oder Wahnsinn auf Rädern "_

so heisst nun :

_" Der Wahnsinn hat ein vorübergehendes Ende gefunden - Tour_  "


Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Jörg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana 

Nicht gerade der Massenandrang , wo war eigentlich Gertrud , aber das sind die anderen selbst schuld , denn wahre super geile MTB Topgeschichten erleben die KFLer nur unterwegs. Jörg leitete uns über schöne tiefe trails Richtung Saaler Mühle / Bensberg , dort ging in die Hardt - weiter über klasse trails und einen relativ heftigen Anstieg und wieder über einen geilen downhill trail mit tiefen Stufen zurück zum See - dort planten wir mal locker einen Ausflug in Richting BGL - Hand  und wollten uns dort ein paar trails und tiefe Feldwege schmecken lassen. Nach dem Befahren eines absolut "Enrgy"unkompatiblen Bachs (sorry   ) - ich meine zumindest so 5 Min. im Wasser gefahren zu sein   - bemerkte ich ein heftiges Blockieren des Hinterrades . Laut nach Jörg gerufen, der seiner Kondition  entsprechend etwas vorgefahren war und gemeinsam ging es an eine der beliebten KFL Reparaturen. Bremse los - Komisch was blockiert denn   - aha   Felge kaputt , wohl durchgebremst , Reifen kam raus und das war das Hindernis  -  der Mist hält nix aus  - Wir waren in der Nähe des Ostfriedhofs und zum Parkplatz war es in etwa die gleiche Strecke wie mein Weg nach Hause. Also habe ich Jörg noch ein Stück begleitet und bin dann gemütlich hopplend mit max Tempo 11 zurück .  

Besonderheiten : Das mittlerweile Übliche 

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 2:15 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 25 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 350 hm

Grossen Dank noch mal an Jörg fürs Erscheinen und die interessante Strecke und für die Hilfe beim Reparaturversuch    

Jetzt kriegt mein S6 schicke LRs mit Scheibenbremsen  
Glücklicherweise ist der Felgenbruch nicht downhill passiert  

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## on any sunday (9. Februar 2006)

Also irgendwie ist ja die Verlustquote an Material in eurem Gebiet ziemlich hoch. Da ich vorm Krieg  auch öfters den Kingforrest unsicher gemacht habe, wundert mich das doch sehr. Sind die Bedingungen dort so materialmordend geworden, gibt es inzwischen 1000 Hm verblockten Singeltrail, Geröllabfahrten, Blizzards, 20 m breite Flußdurchfahrten, Wölfe und Bärenfallen?  Wenn ja, schaue ich mal vorbei.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Derk (9. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie ist ja die Verlustquote an Material in eurem Gebiet ziemlich hoch. ..... Sind die Bedingungen dort so materialmordend geworden..?




Nö, eigentlich nicht.

Aber bei der Fahrweise von Guido ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannibal (9. Februar 2006)

Zitat von Montana:
Wie wäre es mal mit einem Angebot einer Tour duch den Stadtwald / Forstbotanischen Garten / Rhein entlang oder auch eine nightride durch Köln Innenstadt / Südstadt / Ehrenfeld   etc. Das könnten schöne ruhige leichte WP Runden werden die auch das kulturelle "Herz" erfreuen könnten .
Bevor einer fragt was das noch mit MTB zu tun hat. Also ich persönlich fahre (besonderes nachts) deutlich sicherer mit MTB und Helm und allem was dazugehört durch die Stadt , als wie mit einem Trecking oder Tourenrad.  
Wer hat Interesse ?
Grüsse und bis bald
Guido


Hallo Guido,
da habe ich auch Interesse dran! Das finde ich eine super Idee.  Als ziemlich unkundiger Immi würde ich so ganz nebenbei sicher noch einige unbekannte Ecken erschließen können. 
Ich hätte an der Sache großen Spass, vergesst mich also nicht.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Schnegge (9. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie ist ja die Verlustquote an Material in eurem Gebiet ziemlich hoch. ...Sind die Bedingungen dort so materialmordend geworden,...



Naja, so ganz ohne sind die Bedingungen nicht  . Das liegt aber weder an Wölfen noch an Bärenfallen  . Der Königstforst ist halt ein sehr sandiges Gebiet...vor vieleln vielen vielen... Jahren war hier schließlich mal ein Strand  . Die einen nehmen sich Sand und kleben ihn auf Papier, um dann mit diesem Sandpapier (auch bekannt als Schmirgelleinen  ) Metall spanend abzutragen  . Im KGF ist das einfacher: Der Sand setzt sich von ganz allein in Kette und Bremsklötze   und trägt spanend Metal ab   . Also positiv betrachtet: Man spart den Bogen Papier und den Klebstoff... 
Daher gehen im KF ja auch hautsächlich Ritzel, Ketten und V-Brake gequälte Felgen schrott...bzw. werden durch den geschickten Einsatz von Sand als spanend abtragendes Hilfsmittel gewichtsreduziert... => Wie man sieht, sind die KFL'er auf Feintuning spezialisierte Gewichtsfetichisten...manchmal übertreiben Sie es halt   und dann passiert so was wie Gestern: Guido wollte einfach nur das letzte Gramm raus kitzeln und dann war es halt doch zu viel  . Ich hab ihn ja noch gewarnt aber er wollte einfach nicht hören  ! 

Ach ja Guido: Meine neuen Laufräder sind in der Post   . Ich kann Dir also, wenn sie da sind, mein altes HR geben. Dann hast Du zumindest Ersatz bis Du selbst neue Laufräder hast. 

P.S.: Aber Vorsicht! Meine Hinterradfelge ist auch schon extrem gewichtsoptimiert . Also wirklich nur als Übergangslösung zu Nutzen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (9. Februar 2006)

So , mal ausnahmsweise 2 selbst aufgenommene Bilder.  

Hier ist das kaputtgegangene Fahrradteil (nicht unwesentlich)












Was ein Glück , dass das nicht downhill passiert ist.  

Danke noch mal an Jörg auch für das HR Angebot.

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (9. Februar 2006)

Also Fakt ist . ich möchte das S6 relativ günstig wieder flott machen. Nur Vbrakes kommen mir keine mehr ins Haus  Daher habe ich folgende Ideen  

Ich würde diese Laufräder nehmen  : 






LRS Deore Disc mit Rigida Taurus  
Deore M-525 Disc Naben mit Rigida Taurus 2000 Disc Felgen und DT Speichen 2.0. Passend für 8 und 9 fach Kassetten. Gewicht VR ca. 950 Gramm, HR ca. 1.150 Gramm. Lieferumfang inkl. Schnellspanner

dazu :

Deore Scheibenbremse BR-M 535  Modell: 2006 






Fragen dazu :

Reichen für mich die 160 iger Scheiben ?  Ich fahre (für die die mich noch nicht kennen   ) überwiegend im KF und Umgebung und downhill behutsam . Mein Gewicht : <75 kg 

Danke für alle Anregungen.

*Übrigens* : Das Thema urban nightride bzw. Stadtwald Touren ist nur wegen technischen Problemen  aufgeschoben . Keiner wird vergessen.  Ich melde mich so bald wie möglich. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Schnegge (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo Guido,

ich denke die 160er sollten für dich ausreichen. Du möchtes ja keinen Alpencross machen (oder etwa doch  ). Was soll der Spaß denn kosten?

Gruß Jörg

Nachtrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200770&highlight=rigidia+taurus


----------



## Montana (9. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ich denke die 160er sollten für dich ausreichen. Du möchtes ja *keinen Alpencross *machen (oder etwa doch  ). Was soll der Spaß denn kosten?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Eher einen KF - cross   

LR Satz : 95 
Discbrakes Deore M535 Satz : 118 
2 X 160 Scheiben : 32 
Bremsbeläge : ca. 20  ???
dazu noch einen Nobby Nic für vorne 27 

Nicht gerade supergünstig aber relativ zum Rahmen (Stevens S6) noch akzeptabel 

Gruss

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Februar 2006)

Morgen Guido,

als Fahrer einer "Shimano 160er Scheibe" wÃ¼rde ich Dir fÃ¼r das Vorderrad die mit 18 cm Durchmesser empfehlen, da diese - neben hÃ¶herer Effizienz - den Ruf hat, wesentlich "quietschfreier" zu sein. Die BremsbelÃ¤ge werden bei der grÃ¶Ãeren AusfÃ¼hrung auch geschont. Im Prinzip reichen allerdings die 16 cm aus. 

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass Deine Gabel die entsprechende Version "vertrÃ¤gt": Eine Scheibe mit 18 cm Durchmesser entwickelt hÃ¶here HebelkrÃ¤fte als die kleinere Version. Unbedingt abchecken! 

Ach ja: orig. Shimano-BremsbelÃ¤ge (andere Fabrikate findet man hierzulande kaum) fÃ¼r die Shimano Disc gibt (zumindest: gab) es online bei h&s in Bonn fÃ¼r 8,xx â¬; im GeschÃ¤ft habe ich 12,50 bis 15,50 â¬ auf die Theke blÃ¤ttern dÃ¼rfen (jeweils fÃ¼r eine Scheibe).


----------



## hama687 (10. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Eher einen KF - cross
> 
> LR Satz : 95 
> Discbrakes Deore M535 Satz : 118 
> ...



hört sich gut an für dich wörde bestimmt die 160 reichen


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Guido, 

Den LRS hat Action Sports fÃ¼r 79,00 â¬

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...ore-Disc-Rigida-Taurus-Laufradsatz::8753.html

Als Bremse dÃ¼rfte die Julie mit 180er/160er Scheiben genÃ¼gen (159 â¬ komplett).

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/Magura-Julie-disc-brake-2004-Satz::7778.html


Habe kÃ¼rzlich dort einen LRS bestellt und war sehr zufrieden.


GruÃ


----------



## on any sunday (10. Februar 2006)

Der Laden hat teilweise auch gute Preise  www.cycle-basar.de, dummerweise im Moment aber einen Datenbankfehler.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Laden hat teilweise auch gute Preise  www.cycle-basar.de,



Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Also Micha ehrlich, das ist doch ne Megaapotheke. Der ist im Schnitt bis zu 10% teurer als andere. Oder bekommt man da over 40 Spezialrabatt


----------



## on any sunday (10. Februar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Also Micha ehrlich, das ist doch ne Megaapotheke. Der ist im Schnitt bis zu 10% teurer als andere. Oder bekommt man da over 40 Spezialrabatt



Ähhhm, ich möchte hier keinen Chat aufmachen, habe ja auch teilweise geschrieben, z.B. Bremse Formula Oro K 18 für 119,00 EUR ist günstig.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> teilweise geschrieben, z.B. Bremse Formula Oro K 18 für 119,00 EUR ist günstig.


Uppppps, hüstel, stimmt  Nehme alles zurück


----------



## Schnegge (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo Guido,

schau doch mal hier: 
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&type=1&backPID=964&tt_products=47324

XT Laufradsatz 6-Loch + Magura Julie 2006
<< komplette Magura Julie 2006 + XT 6-Loch / DT XR4.1 Disc >> 

Komplette Magura Julie 2006, fertig befüllt und entlüftet. System für vorne und hinten. 

<< Shimano XT / DT Swiss XR4.1 Disc Laufradsatz >>
Bestehend aus : 

- Shimano XT Disc Nabensatz, 6-Loch Discaufnahme 
- DT Swiss XR4.1 Disc Felgen, schwarz, 32 Loch 
- DT Swiss Competition Speichen, 2.0 / 1.8 / 2.0 schwarz 

Gewicht: Vorne 905 Gramm, hinten 1090 Gramm

Preis: 269,00 EUR  


Also die Laufräder sind echt klasse! Sehr gute Shimano Naben mit top Felgen  . Defintiv besser als als deore mit rigida  .

Bei den Bremsen bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

Kann jemand was sagen zum Vergleich Deore gegen Julie...?  

Wären 14  mehr als deine Zusammenstellung. (Ich denke mal, dass die Beläge bei der Deore Dabei sind : . Oder is' da alles extra: Disc, Beläge, Leitung, Öl, Spaß, Trail.... )


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Habe kürzlich dort einen LRS bestellt und war sehr zufrieden.
> Gruß


Kann Kuscheltigerchen nur zustimmen: Laufräder von Actionsports sind ok 

Gruß
Hammelhetzer

P.S: Laufräder vom Opa Sonntach haben auch 'n Aufkleber von denen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Laden hat teilweise auch gute Preise  www.cycle-basar.de, dummerweise im Moment aber einen Datenbankfehler.


Haste die Dreckbude mal in echt gesehen?????

Auch komisch, wenn einer kein Plastikgeld will (zumindest nicht in der Dreckbude, Web weiss ich nicht). Hauptgrund aus meiner Sicht ist immer, Umsätze am FA vorbeischmuggeln zu wollen.

Gruß
Hammelconsult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (10. Februar 2006)

So, hab mal nachgeschaut,

der oben von mir genannte LRS würde bei ActionSports allein geanau 200 kosten. Bei Nubuk gibts dann quasi die Louise für 69  dabei  . Hier gibts natürlich genügend Potenzial für diverse Rechenexemple (sinnvolle sind hier gerne erwünscht  ). Dafür gibt's doch ein Forum, oder  ?
Zur Qualtiät der Nubuk Laufräder kann ich nix sagen. Ich erwarte gerde selbst 'nen LRS von denen. Hab mich vorher schlau gemacht  und nix schlechtes über die gefunden. Naja ,bald werd'  ich dann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten können  .

Gruß Jörg

Nachtrag: Hab auch schon bei ActionSports bestellt (aber keine LR)...war bisher auch immer tadelose Ware und extrem schnell


----------



## Montana (10. Februar 2006)

Nun aber :

Riesendank an Alle für die netten Tipps und Hinweise .
Rigidia Taurus 2000 (erinnert mich irgendwie an den Besen von Harry Potter )  / Deore scheint ja leider nicht der Hit zu sein -  XT Naben braucht der Mensch. 

Die Deore Bremse soll den Tests nach sehr gut sein . Probleme gibt wohl bei der Besorgung einer 180iger Scheibe. Ich glaube ich bleibe zunächst mal bei 160.

Noch was : Sollte es heutzutage Centerlock sein oder reicht noch 6 Loch ?

Ich will zurück in den Königsforst  

Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Schnegge (11. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was : Sollte es heutzutage Centerlock sein oder reicht noch 6 Loch ?



Centerlock is' in der Regel leichter als 6 Loch. Technisch sind beide eigentlich gleichwertig. 6 Loch hat aber den Vorteil, dass man ohne LR-Wechsel auf ander Bremsen umsteigen kann.  Man is' also nicht Shimano abhängig...!!!!!



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will zurück in den Königsforst



Wie gesagt: Wenn mein neuer LRS da ist (hoffentlich Heute  ) bekommst Du mein altes HR als Übergangslösung.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (11. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann Kuscheltigerchen nur zustimmen: Laufräder von Actionsports sind ok
> 
> P.S: Laufräder vom Opa Sonntach haben auch 'n Aufkleber von denen.



Wo du immer hinguckst.  Aber nur die Aufkleber. Nee, Scherz, der Laden ist ok!



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Haste die Dreckbude mal in echt gesehen?????
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelconsult



Habe garnicht gekuckt, ob die "Drecksbude" überhaupt eine Laden hat. Und dann noch fast um die Ecke. Könnte fast ein Argument sein, meine geplante Scheibe dort zu kaufen, falls die Preise noch im nächsten Monat aktuell sind.


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mich da jetzt mal schlau gemacht . Das Angebot sieht wirklich interessant aus. 
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&type=1&backPID=964&tt_products=47324
Es gibt auch noch zwei leicht günstigere Disc Kits mit Mavic Felgen und der Julie.

Bleibt die Frage aller Fragen  :* Deore oder Julie ?*
Da schreibt jeder was Anderes.  Ich finde es gut , das direkt eine 180iger Scheibe dabei ist . Ob die Bremse dadurch besser ist , wer weiss ? 


Hast Du direkt bei nubuk -bikes  bestellt ?
Sind wohl Schwaben - daher auch die günstge Kombination mit Magura  

VG Guido






			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> schau doch mal hier:
> http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&type=1&backPID=964&tt_products=47324
> ...


----------



## hama687 (12. Februar 2006)

Julie! Ich fahr sie und wenn sie mich zum stehen bekommt dich erst recht < das kwitschen liegt nicht an der Julie das sind 2. Hand Bremsbelege


----------



## Montana (12. Februar 2006)

Fährst Du damit auch den Tütberg downhill  
Ist die Julie noch vom 2danger ? 
Felgen : 21 mm oder besser 28 mm Breite ? 

Wer macht  denn den nightride Termin für Mittwoch ? Jörg , Alex   

Ich hab ja leider nix zum mitfahren  

VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Julie! Ich fahr sie und wenn sie mich zum stehen bekommt dich erst recht < das kwitschen liegt nicht an der Julie das sind 2. Hand Bremsbelege


----------



## Motörhead29 (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal hallo sagen. 

Fahre auch immer den Tütberg und den Lüderich Sonntags hoch.

Bin erst seit ein paar tagen hier angemeldet.

Werde mich langsam an das Forum mit den vielen Infos heran tasten

Gruß

Arno


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Arno, 
herzlich willkommen im Forum. Wir fahren zur Zeit regelmässig mittwochs 19:00 ab Köln-Brück Parkplatz Am Wildgehege (guides *Montana* bzw. *KFL-Team*) und nahezu regelmässig Sonntags 10:00 ab Forsthaus Bensberg (guide *indian*) . Du kannst gerne mal mitkommen. Melde Dich dazu zwanglos im LMB an.

Viele Grüsse und bis bald hoffentlich.

Guido




			
				Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wollte mal hallo sagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (13. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst Du damit auch den Tütberg downhill
> Ist die Julie noch vom 2danger ?
> Felgen : 21 mm oder besser 28 mm Breite ?
> 
> ...



Ich nicht soll Regnen da lern ich doch lieber und warte auf den Sommer


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2006)

Danke  Alex

Dann fehlen also nur noch drei Antworten  

Ist die Julie noch vom 2danger ? 
Fährst Du damit auch den Tütberg downhill  ?
Felgen : 21 mm oder besser 28 mm Breite (für KF Terrain  ) ? 

Bis bald hoffentlich

Guido 




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nicht soll Regnen da lern ich doch lieber und warte auf den Sommer


----------



## hama687 (13. Februar 2006)

ja ist sie
ja mach ich auch wenns was lauter wird
woher soll ich das wissen


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2006)

Danke Dir für alle Antworten  
Julie ist also schon mal klar  
Laut ist kein Problem - wird bei mir bestimmt nicht anders  

Wegen Felgenbreite : Jörg meinte 21 mm würden reichen - da sollen dann bei mir 2,25 Nobby Nics drauf  
Kann man damit dann volles Rohr den Lüderich trail runterjagen  

VG Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ist sie
> ja mach ich auch wenns was lauter wird
> woher soll ich das wissen


----------



## hama687 (13. Februar 2006)

ich glaub 28 ist eher was für die freerider unter uns!


----------



## i-men (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Guido,

Ich denke bei Deinem (oder meinem) Körpergewicht braucht man sich keine großen Sorgen machen ob die Bremse hält

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Guido,
ich hab auch die Julie dran, die reicht auch noch bei meinen 88Kg.  
Nur gut einbremsen, wie in der Anleitung, volles Tempo und runterbremsen.
Bis demnächst mal.


----------



## Motörhead29 (13. Februar 2006)

> Wir fahren zur Zeit regelmässig mittwochs 19:00 ab Köln-Brück Parkplatz Am Wildgehege (guides Montana bzw. KFL-Team)



Hi Guido,

danke für den freundlichen Empfang 
Wo fahrt ihr denn nachts und wieviel km lang? Hab kein Licht, was für 'ne Lampe könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Arno


----------



## Montana (13. Februar 2006)

Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> danke für den freundlichen Empfang
> Wo fahrt ihr denn nachts und wieviel km lang? Hab kein Licht, was für 'ne Lampe könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
> ...



Gerne geschehen , Arno. Lies hier im KFL - Thread mal ein bischen rückwärts dann findest Du mehr oder weniger   exakte nightride Berichte. Wir fahren so 3- 3 Std. 30 - 35 km und ca. 350 - 400 hm . Je nach Wetter und Kust und Laune. Die Grundidee steht immer und dann variieren wir je nach Lage.

Lampen sind überwiegend Sigma EVO X am Start - eine  hat ne Lupine  und Alex was Helles Schweres (aber der lernt ja lieber anstatt im Regen zu biken   ) Also ich habe immer eine LED Lampe zur Reserve dabei. 

VG Guido


----------



## bikekiller (14. Februar 2006)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich hab die Lupine !!!!!!!!


Aber ich habe noch kein Rennteam für 2006...

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (16. Februar 2006)

Oh , das mit dem Rennteam wird schwer .  Hier is ja eher ein gemütliches Matschbiken angesagt.  War schon har(t)d für mich am Mittwoch auszusetzten . War seit Oktober das erste Mal  

Aber bald gehts wieder weiter. Denn  ..... _(fürdiediesinteressiert)_

Ich habe am Montag nachts bei nubukbikes den neuen Laufradsatz mit der neuen Bremse bestellt. Am Dienstag bekam ich ein email mit der Bekanntgabe des erfolgten Versendens und heute ist er da   1A Service  

Mal sehen ob ich alles gut zusammen bekomme.  Jetzt fehlt mir noch der Schalthebel , den hab ich ja woanderes bestellt.  Dann kommt noch mal ne neue Kette  drauf und neue Tacx  Schaltröllchen und funkelnagelneue Schaltzüge und dann ..... 

Ich will endlich wieder MTB fahren  

VG Guido




			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich hab die Lupine !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Aber ich habe noch kein Rennteam für 2006...
> ...


----------



## Motörhead29 (16. Februar 2006)

@ Guido 
Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Laufrädern. Ätzend wenn man noch warten muss bis man loslegen kann.

@bikekiller

was suchst du denn für einen rennteam, CC oder Marathon?

Gruss

Arno


----------



## Montana (17. Februar 2006)

Danke Arno  

Jetzt noch mal zur Technik :

Ich habe ja Folgendes geordert :


> - Shimano XT Disc Nabensatz, 6-Loch Discaufnahme
> - DT Swiss XR4.1 Disc Felgen, schwarz, 32 Loch
> - DT Swiss Competition Speichen, 2.0 / 1.8 / 2.0 schwarz



Das Ganze sieht sehr sehr geil und edel aus . _(für meine Verhältnisse)_
Fast zu schade für den KF - Matsch  


aber  ....  

Kann das sein , dass man in die Felge nur diese üblen  frnzösischen Ventile reinbekommt. Das will ich aber nicht .... 

Was tun ? Aufbohren oder reklamieren ?
 Das war bei meinen alten Mavic besser . Da war so ein Einsatz drin.

Weitere Frage : Ich brauche einen neuen Montageständer .

Wer hat einen Tipp bzw. gute Erfahrungen womit gemacht ?

VG Guido






			
				Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guido
> Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Laufrädern. Ätzend wenn man noch warten muss bis man loslegen kann.
> 
> @bikekiller
> ...


----------



## Delgado (17. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein , dass man in die Felge nur diese üblen  frnzösischen Ventile reinbekommt. Das will ich aber nicht ....
> 
> 
> VG Guido



Aufbohren mit 8,5er Bohrer.
Nachher entgraten.

Ich empfehle aber trotzdem Sclaverant-Ventile  

Gruß


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Frage : Ich brauche einen neuen Montageständer .
> 
> Wer hat einen Tipp bzw. gute Erfahrungen womit gemacht ?
> 
> VG Guido



Hallo Guido,

mit der "Forumssuche" findest Du zahlreiche Threads dazu - hast Du sicherlich aber schon abgeklappert .

Ich selbst habe den von Kettler







und bin schon seit 9 Jahren zufrieden mit dem relativ preisgünstigen Teil. Gut: Die große Ablageschale in optimaler Höhe und die massive Verarbeitung (bis auf den Spannhebel der Sitzstützen-/Oberrohrklemme). Ausreichend standsicher dank großem Fuß. Höhenverstellbar.

Der Ständer war übrigens im Herbst quasi Dein Sitznachbar in meiner Garage, vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich noch an ihn....


----------



## i-men (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo Guido,
na dann geht es ja in kürze wieder los bei Dir mit dem Biken.

Also ich fahre auch französche Ventile und habe eigentlich keine Probleme damit. Gut ist halt immer wenn man es einheitlich hat in seinem Fuhrpark, sonst geht die Umbauerei bei den Pumpen los.

Ich habe auch einen Montageständer der sieht dem Kettler recht ähnlich( vielleicht ist es sogar einer ). Habe ich mal bei nem grossen Fahrradladen in St. Augustin gekauft. Bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. Das Problem ist nur immer, wo klemmt den am Rad dran. Meist bleibt nur die Sattelstütze, weil am Rahmen fast überall Leitungen und Züge laufen.
Das ist der Grund weshalb ich mir gerade für normale Wartungsarbeiten ne andere Lösung bastele. Ich wollte mir 2 Auto Sicherheitsgurte an die Decke schrauben. Die kann man dann von der Decke ziehen, unter den Leitungen am Oberrohr durchschieben und oben wieder einhacken. Jetzt muss man das Rad nur noch in die gewünschte Position heben und es hält quasi von selbst. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das man den Blockiermechanismus der Gurte ein bischen frisiert und zum ablassen mit einem Lösehebel versieht. 
Vorteile: Die Gurte machen keine Kratzer am Rahmen und bei nicht Gebrauch verschwinden sie fast unsichtbar. Diese Montageständer sind nämlich soooo sperrig.
Ich werde mal berichten wenn das Projekt fertig ist. Gurte habe schon, aber ich muss noch die Halter bauen.

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. Februar 2006)

Was soll denn der Vorteil von diesen Ventilen sein. Ich meine bei einem Rennrad kann das ja Sinn machen , aber wenn ich im Winter im Schneematsch erst an so einem Knübbelchem drehen muss um aufzupumpen   
Sorry , Sclaverant passt für mich irgendwie nicht mit MTB zusammen.  oder sehe ich das falsch , bitte ggf. um Aufklärung  

@ Ingo 

Gute Idee mit den Gurten im Wohnzimmer , aber ich kann das meiner Bande unmöglich antun 
(gibt rote Karte   )

@ Helmut

Ja der Montageständer könnte neben mir gesessen habe , ich erinnere mich nicht mehr so ganz. Danke sehr für Deinen Tipp  Hast Du auch Sclaverant - Ventile ?

Viele Grüsse

Guido



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aufbohren mit 8,5er Bohrer.
> Nachher entgraten.
> 
> Ich empfehle aber trotzdem *Sclaverant-Ventile *
> ...





			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> na dann geht es ja in kürze wieder los bei Dir mit dem Biken.
> 
> *Also ich fahre auch französche Ventile *und habe eigentlich keine Probleme damit. Gut ist halt immer wenn man es einheitlich hat in seinem Fuhrpark, sonst geht die Umbauerei bei den Pumpen los.
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Februar 2006)

@Montana
du bekommst zuverlässig und schnell Luft rein, auch ohne Kompressor sondern mit 'ner kleinen Handpumpe. 

Mit Schraeder (Auto) Ventilen beginnt doch jedes mal das lustige Flaschendrehen äh Pumpentauschenspiel "...probier mal meine ...der Hebel muß nach oben...der Hebel muß nach unten...mußt den Gummi umdrehen..."

Mit einer Pumpe für Sclaverand haste die Probleme definitiv nicht.

Ich habe mit Schraeder und aufgelöster Pumpe schon mal vom Steiner Berg bis nach Dernau geschoben...

Gruß
Hammelluftablasser


----------



## Schnegge (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo Guido,

fahre auch mit französichen Ventilen. Ist auch mittlererweile Standard bei MTB  . Sieht man zumindest mittlerweile öfter als die grobklotzigen Autoventile. Und die schönen neuen Felgen würe ich nicht aufbohren  . Das geht zwar, aber im Endeffekt ist das auch immer eine Schwächung der Felge (wenn auch nur ne sehr kleine). Außerdem sollte man auch ein bissl Erfahrung im Umgang mit nem Boherer und Metallbearbeitung haben. Gerade bei dünnen Blechen und nicht vernünftig angeschliffenen Bohrern kann der selbige schnell Verkanten und bei Alu hat man dan schnell ne Macke drinn.... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Februar 2006)

@ Guido: In meinem Fuhrpark befinden sich dreierlei Ventile, darunter auch alle genannten. Meinem Kompressor, Fußpumpe und den Handpumpen ist die Art des Ventils dank Adapter/Smarthead ziemlich egal. 

Ich stimme jedoch Jörg zu, "Autoventil", so praktisch es auch ist, war mal und schwächt die Felge wegen dem größenen Ausschnitt mehr. Zudem _meine ich subjektiv_, dass franz. Ventile durch den zusätzlichen Drehverschluss die Luft besser halten. Da eine Plastikkappe den Drehverschluss schützt, stört auch kein Schnee, Eis oder Dreck den Pumpprozeß.

@ I-Men: Alternative wäre ein sogenannter Fahrradlift für die Garage, gibt es für rd. 10 Euro im großen Auktionshaus und funktioniert ähnlich Deiner Konstruktion. Das Gurtzeug hat jedoch immer einen Nachteil: Das Fahrrad pendelt mangels Fixierung bei Montagearbeiten wie ein Lämmerschwanz. 
Und mein Ketteler-Montageständer ist auch gebürtig auch St. Augustin....


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme jedoch Jörg zu, "Autoventil", so praktisch es auch ist, war mal und schwächt die Felge wegen dem größenen Ausschnitt mehr.


Warum haben dann teure Felgen von Mavic direkt ein großes Loch, welches mittels Adapter auf das Maß der frz. Ventile reduziert wird?
Fakt ist, wenn ich nur kleine Löcher in der Felge habe und auf Tour der letzte Schlauch und Flicken verbraucht sind, mir auch kein Autoventilschlauch vom Kumpel helfen kann. Die "Schwächung" ist zwar rechnerisch sicherlich nachweisbar, aber wer bitte hat schonmal von einer am (großen) Ventilloch gebrochenen Felge gehört, geschweige denn selbst erlebt??
Wie die Felgen bei Vielfahrern wirklich kaputt gehen, haben wir ja an Guidos Beispiel deutlich gesehen.


----------



## i-men (17. Februar 2006)

@Guido  Also ich würde an Deiner Stelle vermutlich auf bei den französchen Ventilen bleiben. Ich habe im Bike Alltag noch keine Probleme damit gehabt und finde auch, dass sie sich besser aufpumpen lassen. Und was die Kompatibilität mit anderen Bikern angeht, würde ich vermutlich nicht extra deswegen meine Felge aufbohren und mit einem Adapter anschliessend wieder reduzieren.

@Eifelwolf  Mit dem Wackeln hast Du sicherlich recht. Deswegen auch nur für normale Wartungs/Reinigungsarbeiten geeignet. Den Montageständer gibts ja noch für die anderen Fälle. Aber gerade im Winter überwiegen halt die Pflege und Putzarbeiten. Die fertigen Fahrradlifte werde ich mir mal ansehen. Meine Gurte habe auch für 1 Euro dort geschossen.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (17. Februar 2006)

@ All

Danke euch für die Hinweise zu den unterschiedlichen Ventilarten. Mein bisheriger Berater hama genannt auch Alex ist hiermit entlassen  und ich habe auch beschlossen keinen Bohrer anzusetzten, sondern ich werde mir Schläuche mit S-Ventilen anschaffen  Dazu vielleicht auch eine neue Pumpe. Also meine Tchibo HighEnd Stand Pumpe konnte nur Autoventile gut aufpumpen . Bei den Anderen ist sie immer gescheitert.  Adapter aufschrauben und dann immer undicht - Furchtbar  

@ Schnegge

wenn Du vom Bohren "abrätst" dann lasse ich das natürlich ... Ich hätte bei Dir als richtigen KF-Fahrer aber auch eher auf Autoventile geschätzt. Sieht man mal wieder wie man sich täuschen kann   


@ Enrgy

Genau - bei den MAVIC Felgen geht es doch auch. Autoventil ist klobig aber ist nicht MTB - Fahrer mehr die klobige Form des Radfahrens.  Zumindest bei mir.  

VG Guido


----------



## hama687 (19. Februar 2006)

*Infos Gebiet Königsforst - Stand 19.2.2006 ca. 12 Uhr*



- A4 Abfahrt nicht mehr fahrbar, zuwege durch Treibsand versperrt
- 78% aller Trails gut bis mässig fahrbar
- Flehbach hatt Hochwasser, bin drinne Versunken 
- Wege im ganzen KF Gebiet zum Teil durch Holzarbeiten versperrt 
- Schweineweg, nur zum Teil befahrbar wegen umgefallenen Bäumen
- Nordicwalker haben Trails als Wege Entdeckt... 
- Forsbacher Mühle Trail, zum Teil durch sehr Tiefe Schlammlöscher gekenzeichnet, am Ende Holzarbeiten



- Neue Trails zwischen Tütberg und Schweineweg gefunden, ca A2
- Trails um den Tütberg richtung Bensberg entlich befahrbar, ca A1 - A3

.... tja die Tour heute hatt mich einmal durch den ganzen Königsforst gejagt an vielen stellen stehn die dicken Maschinen der Wald Arbeiter rum und anderes wo kommt man kaum vorwerts weil man einfach im Schlamm versinkt, aber insgesamt muss ich sagen ist der Kf für jede Tour berreit 



- Höhenmeter: ca. 500hm
- KM: ca. 46km
- Dauer: 3 Stunden
- Boden: Alles dabei 
- Wanderer: ja zu viele 

Grüsse Alex


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Februar 2006)

@ Guido: Nochmals bezgl. Thema Montageständer: Eine weitere praktische Möglichkeit wäre ein Wandhalter Marke Eifeler Eigenbau. Grundgedanke war eine klappbare handelsübliche Wandhalterkonstruktion für Fahrräder im großen Auktionshaus, die mir aber für das wenige Metall etwas überteuert schien. 

Also selber nachgedacht: Zwei 50 cm lange Tischbeine aus Metall, überzogen mit Iso-Material für Heizungsrohre; Kostenpunkt im Baumarkt: Keine 10 Euro. Nebeneffekt: Das Teil eignet sich auch als bombenfester Montageständer für einen Großteil der am Bike zu verrichtenden Arbeiten, da Räder und Kurbel frei beweglich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

also ich glaub' ich hab den selben Montageständer wie Ingo (zumindest seiner Beschreibung nach). Ich bin mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss echt zufrieden  . Für die professionelle Anwendung ist das Befestigen des bikes schon etwas zu frickelig  . Aber für den Hausgebrauch ist er mehr als ausreichend. Ich denke der  große Vorteil eines Ständers ist die Mobilität. Vor allem wenn man  zur Miete wohnt, aber auch zu Putzen im Sommer => ab auf die Terasse und die Sonne genießen und nicht irgendwo in der Garage oder dem Keller stehen. Im Winter kann man das Ding dann dafür auch drinnen benutzen...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guido: Nochmals bezgl. Thema Montageständer: Eine weitere praktische Möglichkeit wäre ein Wandhalter Marke Eifeler Eigenbau. Grundgedanke war eine klappbare handelsübliche Wandhalterkonstruktion für Fahrräder im großen Auktionshaus, die mir aber für das wenige Metall etwas überteuert schien.
> 
> Also selber nachgedacht: Zwei 50 cm lange Tischbeine aus Metall, überzogen mit Iso-Material für Heizungsrohre; Kostenpunkt im Baumarkt: Keine 10 Euro. Nebeneffekt: Das Teil eignet sich auch als bombenfester Montageständer für einen Großteil der am Bike zu verrichtenden Arbeiten, da Räder und Kurbel frei beweglich sind.



Mensch Eifelwolf,

Du mutierst hier ja zum Bike-Mechaniker, gut Idee . Kam genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, die Montageständer sind auch nicht mein Ding, wollte mir aber trotzdem einen anschaffen, jetzt probier ich mal Deine Version aus!


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2006)

@ all

Danke für die Tipps zum Thema Montageständer. Ich werde wohl hoffentlich bald fündig werden.

Nun noch was Anderes :

Mein bike Zusammenbau dauert länger wie erwartet , da die neue Bremse doch nicht so einfach zu befestigen ist.  Also vorne kaum Probleme bis auf die etwas freischwebende Leitung. Nach hinten ist die Bremsleitung deutlich zu lang und muss gekürzt und entlüftet werden und ich habe auch noch keine Ahnung wie ich sie am Oberrohr befestigen muss. Hinten habe ich ja in der Nähe der Bremssattelaufnahme zwei Befestigungsmöglichkeiten aber was mache ich am Oberrohr ?
Jörg hat die Ösen die vorher die Vbrake Züge geführt haben aufgebohrt. Das ist aber wohl nicht ohne.  Was kann man sonst machen ? Und wo kriege ich die evtl. benötigten Teile in Köln ?  Ich will nicht schon wieder auf eine Bestellung warten .  

VG Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Februar 2006)

@ Guido: Der Radhändler meines Vertrauens nimmt dazu Kabelbinder. Mit diesen kannst Du auch die Hydraulikleitung an den Ösen des (bisherigen) Bowdenzuges befestigen. Ansonsten auch hier (wenn auch unschön): Kabelbinder rund ums Oberrohr. 
Aufbohren ist die optisch ansprechendere Art und auch kein Problem (Du hast ja sicherlich einen Alu-Rahmen, da lässt sich so etwas sogar gefühlvoll per Hand erledigen; keine schnelllaufende Bohrmaschine verwenden).

Im Bereich von Gabel, Kurbel und Reifen aufpassen, dass die Leitung (die noch gerne etwas wandert) nirgendwo scheuert. Hätte einen ähnlichen Effekt wie Dein Felgenbruch....


----------



## Motörhead29 (22. Februar 2006)

Hi Guido,

habe jetzt gerade nicht die Zeit im Forum nach zu gucken was Du Dir für eine Bremse gekauft hast, möchte Dir aber ein paar Tipps zu Zweirad Läden in Köln geben.

Meiner Meinung nach gute Läden:

- Cyclewerx auf dem Bonnerwall http://www.cyclewerx.de
- Dariusz Kayser auf der Bonner Str.
- Bike únd Skate auf dem Hansaring / Gegenbüber Saturn.

Für ersatzteile die ich günstig und schnell haben muss, gucke ich schonmal bei H&S Bikediscount in Bonn vorbei. 

Am Telefon sind sie sehr kurz angebunden, allerdings haben die eine gute HP und im Laden sind die auch i.O. http://www.bike-discount.de

Gruß

Arno


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2006)

Du meinst mit einem Handbohrer oder langsam drehendem Akkubohrschrauber ?
Was brauche ich denn für Bohrer ?

VG Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guido: Der Radhändler meines Vertrauens nimmt dazu Kabelbinder. Mit diesen kannst Du auch die Hydraulikleitung an den Ösen des (bisherigen) Bowdenzuges befestigen. Ansonsten auch hier (wenn auch unschön): Kabelbinder rund ums Oberrohr.
> *Aufbohren ist die optisch ansprechendere Art und auch kein Problem (Du hast ja sicherlich einen Alu-Rahmen, da lässt sich so etwas sogar gefühlvoll per Hand erledigen; keine schnelllaufende Bohrmaschine verwenden).*
> 
> Im Bereich von Gabel, Kurbel und Reifen aufpassen, dass die Leitung (die noch gerne etwas wandert) nirgendwo scheuert. Hätte einen ähnlichen Effekt wie Dein Felgenbruch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Februar 2006)

Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Am Telefon sind sie sehr kurz angebunden, allerdings haben die eine gute HP und im Laden sind die auch i.O. http://www.bike-discount.de
> Gruß
> Arno


... und der Service endet genau in dem Moment, wo meine Kohle in der Kasse verschwunden ist. Freundlichkeit und zuvorkommende Beratung haben nie stattgefunden. Ich habe grob geschätzt für 60 km Sprit verfahren und mich über die Arroganz _einiger _Verkäufer geärgert. Aber sonst ein toller Laden ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Tipps  Arno
Bei HundS habe ich schon Einiges bestellt   Immer alles korrekt  Dauert aber bei Vorab - Überweisung relativ lange  

VG Guido



			
				Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> habe jetzt gerade nicht die Zeit im Forum nach zu gucken was Du Dir für eine Bremse gekauft hast, möchte Dir aber ein paar Tipps zu Zweirad Läden in Köln geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## on any sunday (22. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Danke für die Tipps zum Thema Montageständer. Ich werde wohl hoffentlich bald fündig werden.
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte, da wirst du in Köln schlechte Karten haben, ich verwende das Teil hier 






gibts von Magura und beim Roseversand

oder das Magura Leitungsbefestigungskit






In Köln vielleicht bei Breuers Bikeshop oder bei der Apotheke Lindlau am Ring. Obwohl, die Apotheke hatte als einziger Laden Ersatz für meinen alten Gummi von meinem noch älteren Rennkompressor.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst mit einem Handbohrer oder langsam drehendem Akkubohrschrauber ?
> Was brauche ich denn für Bohrer ?
> 
> VG Guido



Mit einem sogenannten "Handbohrkloben" (quasi ein Griff mit einer Bohreraufnahme für Bohrmaschinenbohrer, ähnlich einem Skalpell) oder einem Handbohrer (so etwas, wie Opa früher hatte; gibt es heute auch in aktualisierter mechanischer Ausführung ohne eigenen Motorantrieb) bist Du gut bedient. Letztlich muss Du nur irgendwie den Bohrer (aus Hochleistungsschnellstahl, also ein handelsüblicher HSS-Metall-Bohrer) passender Dimension (gleich dem Durchmesser Deiner Hydraulikleitung) gehändelt bekommen. 

Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine: Hohes Risiko, da hast Du in Windeseile schnell etwas versaubeutelt (wird auch aufgrund des massigen Bohrfutters und der Notwendigkeit, den Bohrer parallel zum Oberrohr führen zu müssen, schwierig).


----------



## juchhu (22. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem sogenannten "Handbohrkloben" (quasi ein Griff mit einer Bohreraufnahme für Bohrmaschinenbohrer, ähnlich einem Skalpell) oder einem Handbohrer (so etwas, wie Opa früher hatte; gibt es heute auch in aktualisierter mechanischer Ausführung ohne eigenen Motorantrieb) bist Du gut bedient. Letztlich muss Du nur irgendwie den Bohrer (aus Hochleistungsschnellstahl, also ein handelsüblicher HSS-Metall-Bohrer) passender Dimension (gleich dem Durchmesser Deiner Hydraulikleitung) gehändelt bekommen.
> 
> Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine: Hohes Risiko, da hast Du in Windeseile schnell etwas versaubeutelt (wird auch aufgrund des massigen Bohrfutters und der Notwendigkeit, den Bohrer parallel zum Oberrohr führen zu müssen, schwierig).


 
Tach zusammen,

seit längerem dazu mal was von mir. 

Stand letztes Jahr vor der gleichen Situation, durchgehende Züge verlegen zu wollen. Letztlich habe ich die Führungsösen auf der geschlitzten Seite einfach mit einem Dremel weggefräst, nachgefeilt, gereinigt und mit einem schlagfesten Acryllack abgedeckt.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2006)

Danke Dir Michael für den Hinweis  Ich habe gerade mit Breuers Bikeshop telefoniert. Die haben die Befestigung tatsächlich da. Ich fahre da gleich noch hin denn über _Fastelovend sin die fott_.

Grüsse

Guido



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, da wirst du in Köln schlechte Karten haben, ich verwende das Teil hier
> 
> In Köln vielleicht bei Breuers Bikeshop oder bei der Apotheke Lindlau am Ring. Obwohl, die Apotheke hatte als einziger Laden Ersatz für meinen alten Gummi von meinem noch älteren Rennkompressor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2006)

Jau Helmut  Danke , dann geht es heute auch noch in den OBI  



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem sogenannten "Handbohrkloben" (quasi ein Griff mit einer Bohreraufnahme für Bohrmaschinenbohrer, ähnlich einem Skalpell) oder einem Handbohrer (so etwas, wie Opa früher hatte; gibt es heute auch in aktualisierter mechanischer Ausführung ohne eigenen Motorantrieb) bist Du gut bedient. Letztlich muss Du nur irgendwie den Bohrer (aus Hochleistungsschnellstahl, also ein handelsüblicher HSS-Metall-Bohrer) passender Dimension (gleich dem Durchmesser Deiner Hydraulikleitung) gehändelt bekommen.
> 
> Akkuschrauber oder Bohrmaschine: Hohes Risiko, da hast Du in Windeseile schnell etwas versaubeutelt (wird auch aufgrund des massigen Bohrfutters und der Notwendigkeit, den Bohrer parallel zum Oberrohr führen zu müssen, schwierig).


Hallo Martin  , schön wieder was von Dir hier zu lesen und direkt mal Glückwunsch zur TOP WP Placierung   
Hast Du denn die Öse komplett wegdedremelt oder noch etwas zur Führung stehengelassen ?  (ähnlich wie hinten) 

Grüsse Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> seit längerem dazu mal was von mir.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (23. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Jau Helmut  Danke , dann geht es heute auch noch in den OBI
> 
> 
> Hallo Martin , schön wieder was von Dir hier zu lesen und direkt mal Glückwunsch zur TOP WP Placierung
> ...


 
Hallo Guido,

meine Züge waren nicht durchgehend verlegt. Einige Ösen waren für die Züge durchgängig, andere waren quasi Endstücke, d.h auf der einen Seite wurde der Zug mit der äußeren Bowdenhülle eingeführt, die andere Seite der Befestigungsöse war lediglich geschlitzt, sodass der eigentliche Zug hindurch geführt werden konnte.
Da die Kabelbindertechnik zwar für bombenfeste Verbindung sorgen kann mit dann gequetschten Bowdenhülle oder ein gesundes Mittelmaß an Anzugskraft verwandt wird, früher oder später schleift der Kabelbinder am Rahmen den Lack ab. Die Befestigungsschraubhalter, die in die Ösen eingeschraubt werden, waren mir zu teuer, und einige im Forum hatten auch schon darüber berichtet, dass die Schraubhalter aus-/abgebrochen waren.

Daher entschied ich mich bei den Endösen die geschlitzte Seite weg zu fräsen, sodass die Öse im wesentlichen bestehen bleibt, und der Zug hindurchgeführt werden kann.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (23. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mir gestern noch auf OAS`s Hinweis   Original Magura Bremsleitungsführungen bei Breuers Bikebahnhof besorgt. War leider fast so teuer wie ein Dremel.  aber leiser zu montieren  







Ich bin jetzt noch mit der Schaltung beschäftigt. Da gibt es noch Unregelmässigkeiten. 
Dann habe ich jetzt vorne einen 2,25 Nobby Nic montiert , ist übrigens relativ schmal das Teil , hinten ist weiterhin der Albert am Werk  

Ich werde über Karneval mal die Scheiben einbremsen, weiss bloss nicht wie ich 30 km/h schaffen sollen  und das 30 mal   Ich denke so in 1-2 Wochen wird mein Rad wieder laufen.  

Viele Grüsse Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> meine Züge waren nicht durchgehend verlegt. Einige Ösen waren für die Züge durchgängig, andere waren quasi Endstücke, d.h auf der einen Seite wurde der Zug mit der äußeren Bowdenhülle eingeführt, die andere Seite der Befestigungsöse war lediglich geschlitzt, sodass der eigentliche Zug hindurch geführt werden konnte.
> Da die Kabelbindertechnik zwar für bombenfeste Verbindung sorgen kann mit dann gequetschten Bowdenhülle oder ein gesundes Mittelmaß an Anzugskraft verwandt wird, früher oder später schleift der Kabelbinder am Rahmen den Lack ab. Die Befestigungsschraubhalter, die in die Ösen eingeschraubt werden, waren mir zu teuer, und einige im Forum hatten auch schon darüber berichtet, dass die Schraubhalter aus-/abgebrochen waren.
> ...


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir gestern noch auf OAS`s Hinweis   Original Magura Bremsleitungsführungen bei Breuers Bikebahnhof besorgt. War leider fast so teuer wie ein Dremel.  aber leiser zu montieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Guido,
super das du jetzt wieder auf dem Bike sitzt!  
Jörg hat heute auch seine Mammutscheiben eingefahren! 

Also ich kenne eine menge Berge wo du dreißig drauf kriegst! Also an einigen kannst du auch mehrmals von dreißig runterbremsen!
z.B; In Moitzfeld vom Technologie Park runter zur Autobahn über den Radweg! 
Zwei Bremsungen solltest du hin kriegen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (23. Februar 2006)

Guido,

ich bin sicher, die Wälder werden Dein neu aufgebautes Schlachtross voll Freude begrüßen.
Ich denke, dass war die richtige Entscheidung, das Rad zu behalten...
Jetzt, mit den neuen Teilen als "Motivations-Booster", wird es Dir bestimmt eh vorkommen wie ein neues... 

Freue mich auf die nächsten Touren!

Grüße


----------



## Schnegge (23. Februar 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt, mit den neuen Teilen als "Motivations-Booster", wird es Dir bestimmt eh vorkommen wie ein neues...



Kann ich nur bestätigen  . Ich war zwar heute total hinüber  , weil die letzten Tage erkältet. Aber die neuen bike-Teile (Laufräder, Bremsen und Schaltung) haben das mehr als ausgeglichen  . Bin wieder richtig heiß aufs Radln  .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Derk (23. Februar 2006)

Es sei mir Werbung erlaubt :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2101


----------



## Montana (27. Februar 2006)

Es geht wieder weiter . Nach 2 Wochen Zwangspause wegen übelster Marterial Ermüdung und nun endlich vollzogenem Austausch lade ich ein zur :

*Aschermittwoch Königsforst nightride* 

1. martius 2006 19:00 Uhr

_"Gedenke Mensch, dass du aus Staub bist, und zum Staub wirst du zurückkehren"_  

Eine besinnliche nächtliche Material Test Runde durch den Königforst über Forstautobahnen und ein paar interessanten nightride tauglichen singletrails. . Die winterpokaltaugliche Netto-Tourdauer wird abhängig von der Wetterlage 2-3 Stunden betragen bei ca. 30 km und ca. 350 hm
Bitte unbedingt an ausreichendes Licht denken. 

Hier eintragen  

Viele Grüsse Guido​


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2006)

Da ich  nicht alle Funktionen dieses Forums nutze ist mir leider entgangen , dass unser liebes KFL-Team Mitglied Martin bereits gestern Geburtstag hatte. 

  

Daher nachträglich noch allles Gute , vor allem Anderen natürlich Gesundheit und Reichtum. Auf die eine oder andere nette Tour im neuen Lebensjahr und auf viele detaillierte Erklärungen hier im Forum und unterwegs. 

Was wäre denn das Regional Forum ohne *juchhu *  

Viele Grüsse 

Guido​


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nicht alle Funktionen dieses Forums nutze ist mir leider entgangen , dass unser liebes KFL-Team Mitglied Martin bereits gestern Geburtstag hatte.​




Jaja, ich hätt' da noch einen IBC-GRUNDKURS-WORKSHOP im Angebot. 
Untertitel "Internetten mit Internetti, aber richtig" 



​





			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ​
> Daher nachträglich noch allles Gute , vor allem Anderen natürlich Gesundheit und Reichtum.




Danke, Danke. Karl Valentin hat auf die Frage "Geht's gut?" geantwortet "Könnte besser gehen, muss aber nicht!", obwohl so ein bisschen mehr Gesundheit und Reichtum auch nicht schlecht wären. 


​



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die eine oder andere nette Tour im neuen Lebensjahr und auf viele detaillierte Erklärungen hier im Forum und unterwegs.





Wird schon werden. 

​





			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Was wäre denn das Regional Forum ohne juchhu *
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> 
> ...


 
Definitiv anders, aber hoffentlich nicht besser. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2006)

Das mit dem "Wird schon werden" fordert natürlich eine Nachfrage 

Wann sieht man Dich wieder im Wald und wann gehen die FTTs los ?
Morgen beginnt glücklicherweise der vorletzte R-Monat. Es gibt also berechtigte Hoffung auf etwas anderes wie Winterwetter. 

Das Forum ohne juchhu _(nach Ausage Deiner alten Spezis) _: Undenkbar  Das kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.  

So jetzt wird der Nubbel noch verbrannt  

Viele Grüsse Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, ich hätt' da noch einen IBC-GRUNDKURS-WORKSHOP im Angebot.
> Untertitel "Internetten mit Internetti, aber richtig"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2006)

Hey ist ja super  Wir sind morgen abend schon zu fünft  

Na ist ja auch kein Wunder bei diesen Wetteraussichten :

Mittwoch,01.03.2006






Wetterzustand : leicht bewölkt
Temperatur : 0 °C
Niederschlag ? :50 % 

Ich bin heute mal in zwei Etappen durch den Wald. Ist schon gut machbar.
Also die ganz grosse Schlammschlacht müsste sich locker vermeiden lassen. 
Wir lassen halt alle Sümpfe aus  VERSPROCHEN  

Noch was zum Fastelovends Abschluss  . Dä Nubbel is bereits am brenne ... 
Passt übrigens auch prima zu meinem geliebtem Fussballverein  

_Bye bye my love, mach et jot, 
bes zom nächste Mol. 
Bye bye my love, du wors jot, 
un eines, dat es klor, 
ich weed dich nie, niemols verjesse, 
denn die Naach met dir wor schön, 
bye bye my love, auf Wiedersehn. _

© Bläck Fööss 2000


----------



## i-men (28. Februar 2006)

Da warens nur noch vier.

Ich muss mich leider wieder erwarten ausklinken . Euch aber in jedem Fall viel Spass und gute Beine. Die braucht Ihr zumindest wenn Ihr Euch Richtung Forsbach/Tütberg aufmacht. Bin gerade eben mit dem Rad vom Training gekommen und kann nur sagen, selbst der Radweg war nur mit richtig viel Mühe fahrbar. Ich denke wir sind hier mittlerweile bei ca. 15cm Pappschnee.

Also bis zum nächsten Mal

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2006)

Danke Ingo für Deinen Hinweis  

Ja es scheint immer noch Winter zu sein  obwohl ihn die Narren doch vertreiben sollten  Wird trotzdem ne ruhige Runde morgen , ohne grossen Kampf , wir haben ja  zur Not auch noch die Wahner Heide   

Bis bald. Ich freue mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen. 

Guido




			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Da warens nur noch vier.
> 
> Ich muss mich leider wieder erwarten ausklinken . Euch aber in jedem Fall viel Spass und gute Beine. Die braucht Ihr zumindest wenn Ihr Euch Richtung Forsbach/Tütberg aufmacht. Bin gerade eben mit dem Rad vom Training gekommen und kann nur sagen, selbst der Radweg war nur mit richtig viel Mühe fahrbar. Ich denke wir sind hier mittlerweile bei ca. 15cm Pappschnee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (1. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Ingo für Deinen Hinweis
> 
> Ja es scheint immer noch Winter zu sein  obwohl ihn die Narren doch vertreiben sollten  Wird trotzdem ne ruhige Runde morgen , ohne grossen Kampf , wir haben ja  zur Not auch noch die Wahner Heide
> 
> ...


Hallo Guido, 
da muss der gemeine Biker aber mit erhöhtem Materialverschleiß rechnen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (1. März 2006)

Noch Höherem     

Ich dachte so an das Gebiet vom Königsforst bis zum Flughafen.
Also die eher überschaubare Sache. 

Gruß

Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> da muss der gemeine Biker aber mit erhöhtem Materialverschleiß rechnen!
> Gruß
> Klaus


----------



## timhau (1. März 2006)

Liebe Mitfahrer,

ich mußte mich leider für den Aschermittwochstrail wieder austragen. Mein Akku hat ja schon lange Probleme. Ich hab das auf einen Kabelbruch eingrenzen können. Jetzt gibts kein Licht für mich.

Viel Spaß heute abend.
Felix (timhau)


----------



## hama687 (1. März 2006)

ich muss auch noch schauen ob ich es schaffe, weis nicht wie das alles hinhaut heute, falls ich nicht da bin nicht warten...


----------



## bikekiller (1. März 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich komm heute auf jeden Fall zum Training ob es schneit oder stürmt oder was auch immer. Also bis heute abend 19:00 Uhr 

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. März 2006)

@*bikekiller* : Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung  und wenn Du mit der Lupine kommst , dann kann *Felix * auch ohne Licht kommen. 

*Alex* , gib Gas die Sonne scheint  

Bis nachher 

Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich komm heute auf jeden Fall zum Training ob es schneit oder stürmt oder was auch immer. Also bis heute abend 19:00 Uhr
> 
> ...


----------



## Motörhead29 (1. März 2006)

Schade, das ich kein Licht habe, sonst wäre ich glatt mitgefahren. Werde mir im Herbst dann auch eine Lampe zu legen. 

Morgen hole ich mein neues Steppenwolf ab  ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten.

Wer fährt denn am WE in den Königsforst und Tütberg usw.? Würde gerne den einen oder anderen hier aus dem Forum kennen lernen.

Euch allen viel spass heute!

Heavy Greetings

Arno


----------



## hama687 (1. März 2006)

ich werde heute mal mit der neuen Cateye fahren mal schauen obs sie wirklich so gut ist wie sie behauptet naja sonst hatt ja bikekiller ihre Lupine dabei


----------



## Montana (1. März 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*Aschermittwoch Königsforst nightride *

01.03.2006 

Hiess es beim letzten Mal noch :
_
"" Der Wahnsinn hat ein vorübergehendes Ende gefunden "_

so hiess es heute :

_" Fahren wir nachts doch mal ein bischen im Schnee "_

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Alex @ hama 687
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Jörg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana 

Die bereits bekannten netten KF MTB Gestalten machten sich über zunächst hauchdünnen Schnee über die trails am Ostfriedhof auf den Weg in Richtung Dellbrück und Refrath. Hier fanden wir nette Rundwege  Irgendwie schafften wir es noch zur Saaler Mühle umkurvten einmal den See und dann gings endlich in den Schnee . Hoch in die Hardt über heftigste uphill trails und " Beinmuskelfördernde " - Wege. Hoch gings nach nach Moitzfeld im Tiefschnee. Der Eiskanal single trail an der Strasse zum Technologie Park verdiente sich seinen Namen zu recht  Hier war guter Grip gefragt. Bald darauf ging es in die Schneehölle KF  Eisige downhills forderten dann endlich auch unsere (J +G) neuen Bremsen   Der alte Bahndamm zeigte sich als nahezu endlose Schneewüste. Wir nahmen noch den kleinen tief verschneiten Matsche trail mit und fuhren dann glücklich zum Parkplatz zurück  

Besonderheiten : Tiefschnee - tolle Bremsen -  Lupinenlicht - Schweizer Räder -  Julie-Geschrei  

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 2:30 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 35 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 350 hm

Viele Grüsse

Guido

Nächste KF nightride ausnahmsweise mal wieder am *Donnerstag * den 9.3.2006


----------



## hama687 (2. März 2006)

Also das war die 2. Tour in diesem winter die wirklich als "winter Tour" zählen darf Klasse 1A


----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das war die 2. Tour in diesem winter die wirklich als "winter Tour" zählen darf Klasse 1A


...stimmt, wenn du so selten fährst...


----------



## bikekiller (2. März 2006)

Guten Morgen !

Die Tour gestern war wohl - jedenfalls für mich - die spannendste und schönste Tour die wir jemals nachts gefahren haben. 

Danke schön an die Begleiter und die guides schnegge und montana.

Meine Waden schreien heute nach Sauna und Entspannung. Ich weiß nicht wie es den anderen geht aber das war schon eine hübsche Trainingsrunde in Eis und Schnee. 

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder dabei. 

Gibt es diese Woche oder am WOE Touren, die die KFL´ler mitfahren oder ausrichten ?

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (2. März 2006)

Hallo bikekiller,

mir geht es heute nicht viel anders. Nach fast 3 Wochen Zwangspause und nur wenig anstrengendem WP Training  spüre ich heute auch meine Waden und Oberschenkel. Das Tiefschneeradeln frisst halt Körner  Macht aber nix nach dieser wunderschönen Tour gestern.

Wir sind am Wochenende (Samstag) mit Klaus aka REDKING in Troisdorf unterwegs. Schliess Dich doch einfach an.  Termin

VG Guido





			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen !
> 
> Die Tour gestern war wohl - jedenfalls für mich - die spannendste und schönste Tour die wir jemals nachts gefahren haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (2. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste KF nightride ausnahmsweise mal wieder am *Donnerstag * den 9.3.2006



Hallo Guido,
ich suche den Termin! 

Ich wollte mich anschließen! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (2. März 2006)

Das ist nett , Klaus  Bitte schön, hier ist der

 Termin  

Bis spätestens Samstag 

Gruß

Guido




			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> ich suche den Termin!
> 
> Ich wollte mich anschließen!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (3. März 2006)

ich kann ja donnerstags leider nicht viel spass


----------



## Montana (3. März 2006)

Tut mir leid , Alex , aber ich kann nächste Woche mittwochs ausnahmsweise mal nicht. Daher Donnerstag  

Ich bin am Samstag *kurz nach 11:00 Uhr *an der Total Olpener Strasse. Wer weiss wie der Verkehr ist und wir müssen uns ja auch noch prärarieren  

Es soll glatt und kalt sein aber das sind wir ja gewöhnt.  

Mal sehen wie die Beine im _Troisdorfer _Tiefschnee funktionieren . Im KF klappte das ja ganz gut  

Bis spätestens morgen

Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann ja donnerstags leider nicht viel spass


----------



## i-men (7. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Donnerstags leider auch unpässlich. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächsten Mittwoch wieder (evtl. sogar mit neuer Beleuchtung ).

Viel Spass am Do.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (9. März 2006)

Sorrý  Die geplante Donnerstag KFL nightride fällt leider aus  Dafür gibt es bestimmt am Sonntag morgen was. Entweder von Brück oder von Bensberg aus . LMB Termin folgt in Kürze  

Für nächste Woche Donnerstag plane ich die erste _*urban nightride*_. Details folgen ebenfalls bald. 

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## Motörhead29 (9. März 2006)

Wofür steht eigentlich KFL (KF= Königsforst und das L?)? Und was heisst LMB?  ::


----------



## Bikenstoffel (9. März 2006)

Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür steht eigentlich KFL (KF= Königsforst und das L?)? Und was heisst LMB?  ::



Das "L" steht für "leicht"- also Touren wo Spaß und Sport kombiniert werden. 

Es wird aber auch mal schwieriger, dann steht das "L" für "losen (matschigen)"
Untergrund.  

Desweiteren steht das "L" immer für "liebe" Mitfahrer  

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Bikenstoffel (9. März 2006)

LMB = Last Minute Biking (siehe o.g. rechts wo die geplanten Touren stehen)


----------



## indian (9. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sorrý  Die geplante Donnerstag KFL nightride fällt leider aus  *Dafür gibt es bestimmt am Sonntag morgen was.* Entweder von Brück oder von Bensberg aus . LMB Termin folgt in Kürze
> 
> Für nächste Woche Donnerstag plane ich die erste _*urban nightride*_. Details folgen ebenfalls bald.
> 
> ...



Hi Guido,
hab´den Wink verstanden  Ist Bensberg o.k.?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Montana (10. März 2006)

Grüss Dich , Ralf 

Ja Bensberg ist sehr gut  Und das Wetter soll sich laut Kachelmann auch am Sonntag beruhigt haben. Etwas kälter wieder wie im Moment dafür trocken  

So und jetzt liebe KFLer :  Hier flott eintragen. 

Viele Grüsse 

Guido





			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> hab´den Wink verstanden  Ist Bensberg o.k.?
> 
> Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. März 2006)

Noch was zu Sonntag. Wir können uns gerne wieder um 9:30 Uhr auf dem bekannten Parkplatz in K-Brück treffen und dann gemeinsam nach Bensberg fahren.  

Das wäre ja auch eine der letzten Gelegenheiten zu einem KFL-Team-Grossangriff auf die Tabellenspitze des Winterpokals    

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Schnegge (10. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was zu Sonntag. Wir können uns gerne wieder um 9:30 Uhr auf dem bekannten Parkplatz in K-Brück treffen und dann gemeinsam nach Bensberg fahren.
> 
> Das wäre ja auch eine der letzten Gelegenheiten zu einem KFL-Team-Grossangriff auf die Tabellenspitze des Winterpokals


Hallo Zusammen,

das Wetter ist z.Z. eindeutig zum :kotz: . Man sieht's am WP. Unser Team hat in der letzten Woche kaum Punkte geamacht   und trotzdem halten wir uns wacker auf dem 20 Platz  .

Also auf zum Endspurt  . Bald soll es was neues geben: Frühlding (oder so ähnlich). Den Begrif hat mir letztens einer an den Kopf geworfen  ...Er meinte da gäb es sowas wie Sonne und Trockenheit (was auch immer das sein mag  ). So wie es sich anhört aber eindeutig für KFler nicht zum biken geeignet...=>  Wir müssen also schnell noch Punkte machen bevor der ganze Match weg und somit der KF unbefahrbar ist  .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen also schnell noch Punkte machen bevor der ganze Match weg und somit der KF unbefahrbar ist  .
> Gruß Jörg


...dann seid ihr also demnächst im Sommerschlaf?


----------



## Montana (10. März 2006)

Gut geschrieben , Jörg  Wir haben aber immer noch den Martin der glücklicherweise wetterunabhängig Punkt für Punkt sammelt. Vielleicht überrascht er uns ja und ist Sonntag auch dabei  




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> das Wetter ist z.Z. eindeutig zum :kotz: . Man sieht's am WP. Unser Team hat in der letzten Woche kaum Punkte geamacht   und trotzdem halten wir uns wacker auf dem 20 Platz  .
> 
> ...




Gute Idee , wir sollten dann eine KF Sommerpause einlegen . Nee ist ein Scherz . denn Matsch haben wir hier immer  Du kannst Dich gerne noch mal darüber vor Ort informieren.

Bis dann 

Guido



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann seid ihr also demnächst im Sommerschlaf?


----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> denn Matsch haben wir hier immer  Du kannst Dich gerne noch mal darüber vor Ort informieren...


Ach nöö nöö du, laß mal. Bei Matsch kriege ich immer akute Atemnot  , außerdem bin ich gerade "hinten nackt", weil ich Depp auf der letzten (Sonnen!)Tour vor 2 Wochen meinen Kotflügel zerballert hab. Sattelstütze zu tief aufm Trail und da wars um ihn leider geschehen. Besonders ärgerlich, weil ich an dem 10 Jahre alten Teil gehangen hab und ich ihn eigentlich auf der Tour garnicht gebraucht hätte. 
KF kommt für mich höchstens noch im Sommer nach mind. 2 wöchiger Trockenphase oder aber bei Dauerfrost im Winter in Frage.
Ein fliegender Händler mit Ketten, Felgen und Bremsbelägen sowie Dampfstrahlservice würde dort ein Vermögen machen...


----------



## hama687 (11. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nöö nöö du, laß mal. Bei Matsch kriege ich immer akute Atemnot  , außerdem bin ich gerade "hinten nackt", weil ich Depp auf der letzten (Sonnen!)Tour vor 2 Wochen meinen Kotflügel zerballert hab. Sattelstütze zu tief aufm Trail und da wars um ihn leider geschehen. Besonders ärgerlich, weil ich an dem 10 Jahre alten Teil gehangen hab und ich ihn eigentlich auf der Tour garnicht gebraucht hätte.
> KF kommt für mich höchstens noch im Sommer nach mind. 2 wöchiger Trockenphase oder aber bei Dauerfrost im Winter in Frage.
> Ein fliegender Händler mit Ketten, Felgen und Bremsbelägen sowie Dampfstrahlservice würde dort ein Vermögen machen...



gibts zu du bist eigentlich Rennrad fahrer und gibts nur vor Mtb zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (11. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach nöö nöö du, laß mal. Bei Matsch kriege ich immer akute Atemnot  , außerdem bin ich gerade "hinten nackt", weil ich Depp auf der letzten (Sonnen!)Tour vor 2 Wochen meinen Kotflügel zerballert hab. Sattelstütze zu tief aufm Trail und da wars um ihn leider geschehen. Besonders ärgerlich, weil ich an dem 10 Jahre alten Teil gehangen hab und ich ihn eigentlich auf der Tour garnicht gebraucht hätte.
> KF kommt für mich höchstens noch im Sommer nach mind. 2 wöchiger Trockenphase oder aber bei Dauerfrost im Winter in Frage.
> Ein fliegender Händler mit Ketten, Felgen und Bremsbelägen sowie Dampfstrahlservice würde dort ein Vermögen machen...



gibts zu du bist eigentlich Rennrad fahrer und gibts nur vor Mtb zu fahren  

@ Montana ich weis nicht ob ich morgen dabei bin, heute hab ich den ganzen Tag schon Kopfschmerzen werde ich wahrscheinlich Spontan entscheiden...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts zu du bist eigentlich Rennrad fahrer und gibts nur vor Mtb zu fahren


Der Enrgy meidet Rennräder wie der Teufel das Weihwasser  !!


----------



## ralf (11. März 2006)

... nun ja, kannst ihn ja eigentlich nur auf einer Tour mal wirklich gebraucht haben ...       

Ralf



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... außerdem bin ich gerade "hinten nackt", weil ich Depp auf der letzten (Sonnen!)Tour vor 2 Wochen meinen Kotflügel zerballert hab. Sattelstütze zu tief aufm Trail und da wars um ihn leider geschehen. Besonders ärgerlich, weil ich an dem 10 Jahre alten Teil gehangen ...


----------



## Motörhead29 (11. März 2006)

Bin eben eine kleine runde von Brück zur Forstbacher Mühle , dann nach Rath und wieder zurück nach Brück gefahren. Die wege sind noch feucht und matchig. Mir ist glaube ich dabei der vordere Umwerfer eingefroren (zumindest konnte ich ihn nicht vom ganz grossen Kettenblatt auf das Mittlere schalten). 
Als ich eben den Dreck abspritzen wollte, war er an meinem Rad fest gefroren,   . 

Temperatur war bei 0° C und es war leicht am schneien.

Das nur zur Situation heute.

Ich würde gerne morgen mit euch mitfahren, aber das wird mir wahrscheinlich zu früh sein.


----------



## indian (11. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Enrgy meidet Rennräder wie der Teufel das Weihwasser  !!



Gefällt mir!
Dafür braucht man Straßen und Straßen seh´ ich im Alltag genug...

Außerdem: Viel zu gefährlich 

Grüße


----------



## Montana (11. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts zu du bist eigentlich Rennrad fahrer und gibts nur vor Mtb zu fahren
> 
> @ *Montana ich weis nicht ob ich morgen dabei bin*, heute hab ich den ganzen Tag schon Kopfschmerzen werde ich wahrscheinlich Spontan entscheiden...




Ich würde mich freuen  Schau einfach mal  

Ich bin übrigens gerade eine grosse urbane Runde (Vorbereitung des nächsten _Grossevents_  ) gefahren, später dann noch ein paar matschige trails am Ostfriedhof. Die Innenstadt war jedenfalls (Ausnahme Hohe Strasse   ) deutlich besser fahrbar.  

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## Montana (11. März 2006)

Die Trockenzeit wird bestimmt kommen  




			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> *KF kommt für mich höchstens noch im Sommer nach mind. 2 wöchiger Trockenphase*
> 
> ...



So ist es  leider - Sehr gut erkannt


----------



## hama687 (11. März 2006)

Und wieder Donnerstag


----------



## Montana (11. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder Donnerstag



Tut mir leid  - geht diesmal wieder nur Donnerstag. 
Die nächsten Male dann aber 100 % wieder Mittwoch . Versprochen


----------



## hama687 (15. März 2006)

Also falls sich mein Chef dazu entscheidet mich um 17 Uhr gehn zu lassen bin ich morgen auch dabei.....*hoff* wenn ich noch darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Also falls sich mein Chef dazu entscheidet mich um 17 Uhr gehn zu lassen bin ich morgen auch dabei.....*hoff* wenn ich noch darf?




Klar darfst Du  Was für eine Frage  

Ich würde mich sehr freuen. 

Wir sind zwar schon eine grosse Gruppe aber für Dich ist immer Platz  

Gib Alles Alex (Grüsse Deinen Chef von mir   )


----------



## Motörhead29 (15. März 2006)

Hi, ich hab mir doch noch ne Lampe gekauft. Darf ich auch mit?

Gruß

Arno


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

Morgen 18 Uhr an der üblichen Stelle! Da werde ich wohl um 16:30 losradeln müssen mit dem Bumpy!


----------



## bikekiller (16. März 2006)

Hey, wo ist denn der Termin heute abend ? 

Findet der urban ride nun statt oder nicht ?

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (16. März 2006)

Klar findet der statt   
Der Termin ist doch allen Mitfahrern(innen) bekannt  18:00 ab Brück

Die Sonne scheint über Köln 

Bringt Fotoapparate mit 


VG Guido






			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wo ist denn der Termin heute abend ?
> 
> Findet der urban ride nun statt oder nicht ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (16. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt Fotoapparate mit
> 
> 
> VG Guido


Wie? Ich kann nicht telefonieren! 
Bei uns blitzen immer die Radarfallen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (16. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Klar findet der statt
> Der Termin ist doch allen Mitfahrern(innen) bekannt  18:00 ab Brück
> 
> Die Sonne scheint über Köln
> ...



So auf Wunsch des Guides hab ich meine Digi Cam mit genommen, die Tour war Klasse wir sind von Brück aus nach Mühlheim, am Rhein entlang, wieter richtung Media Park, einmal an den Ringen vorbei mitten durch die Hohestr. zum Dom dann 30 min in der Alt Stadt rum gefahren und weiter nach Deutz und durch Kalk, es gab am Straßen Rand oft verdutze Gesichter und als "Fahrrad Bande" hatt man uns auch bezeichnet aber die Krönung des Abends war dann Guidos Show einlage am Rhein....   

So leute ich hab njur eine frage wie heisen den die beiden Mitfahrer im Forum????







*Und den rest der Bilder findet ihr hier!!!! http://www.myfiveplus.de/gallery/index.php?action=show&id=5 *  -< Webseite lädt sehr langsam.....


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

Klasse Fotos Alex 




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> 
> 
> *Und den rest der Bilder findet ihr hier!!!! http://www.myfiveplus.de/gallery/index.php?action=show&id=5 *  -< Webseite lädt sehr langsam.....


----------



## Redking (17. März 2006)

Danke an alle hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht! 





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*U r b a n  N i g h t r i d e    I *

16.03.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Achim @ Ommer
Alex @ hama 687
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Christoph @ Bikenstoffel
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Heiko @ Focus-Rider
Helmut @ Schildbürger
Helmut @ Eifelwolf
Jörg @ Schnegge
Klaus @ REDKING
Guido @ Montana 

_Experimentelle MTB Fahrt Teil 1  _

Tourbeschreibung :

Diese Tour wurde ausnahmsweise als PM Tour geplant und durchgeführt da das Ergebnis überhaupt nicht vorhersehbar war  

Wir starteten von unserem bewährtem Stammparkplatz in K-Brück aus dem Wald heraus allmählich in Richtung östliche Stadtgebiete, überquerten den Rhein über die Mülheimer Brücke in Richtung Innenstadt ,  fuhren am Rheinufer entlang , sahen Ebertplatz  Mediapark  Ringe  Rudolfplatz  Neumarkt und fuhren ein Stück Hohe Strasse   umkurvten den Dom , nahmen die unerbittlichen Kopfsteinplastertrails in der  Altstadt mit  , besuchten Tünnes und Schäl und natürlich Willy  dann zum Schokomuseum und überquerten den Rhein schliesslich wieder über die Hohenzollern Brücke  , dort konnten wir noch einem Grosseinsatz der Kölner Polzei zuschauen später drehten wir eine Runde um die Kölnarena  und fuhren am Polizeipräsidium vorbei durch Kalk und dann wieder nach K-Brück 

Besonderheiten : - Viele Menschen und Licht -   Klaus neues Rad  - ganz wenig Höhenmeters - dafür Diskussionen ob Kölsch trinken oder nicht - viel Spass und mal was ganz Anderes

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 3:00 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 40 km
Höhenmeter : 82 hm 

Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren und an Jörg und Alex fürs co-guiding

Viele Grüsse

Guido





Foto : hama687


----------



## Bikenstoffel (17. März 2006)

Moin moin  ,

also wenn man das Gruppenfoto so sieht...hmmm...sieht aus nach "Domkölschbiker" auf dem Trockenen  

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour - war wirklich top mit so einer großen Gruppe durch die City zu fahren. Kostenlos bekam man noch etwas von der kölschen Tonart mit. Der Gewinnerspruch des laufenden Volks war eindeutig "wat is denn hier los" 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
Christoph


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. März 2006)

Einmal eine MTB-Tour gaaaanz anders: Ohne Dreck und Höhenmeter, dafür mit vielen, vielen (teilweise verwunderten) Zuschauern und Action anderer Art. Köln sympathisch hautnah und atmungsaktiv bei Nacht per Rad - das hat was!  Gerne wieder, vielleicht im Sommer eine heiße Nacht am Rhein.... 

Danke an den Guide Guido, der hinsichtlich der Planung der Tour sicherlich manches Stündchen Zeit investiert hat und uns 10 Auserwählte viele Kölner Highlights gezeigt hat und uns sicher und ohne Verluste durch Köln gelotst hat - super!


----------



## Ommer (17. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an den Guide Guido, der hinsichtlich der Planung der Tour sicherlich manches Stündchen Zeit investiert hat und uns 10 Auserwählte viele Kölner Highlights gezeigt hat und uns sicher und ohne Verluste durch Köln gelotst hat - super!


Dem Dank an Guido schließe ich mich gerne an  

Wirklich eine ganz andere Ansicht der Stadt, wie man sie mit dem Auto nicht erfahren kann. In der Innenstadt begegnete uns ein rotgekleideter Teufel, der bemerkte, daß die Ampel *rot* sei! Schon merkwürdig...

Die meisten Höhenmeter wird wohl Klaus mit den Treppen gemacht haben.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

ZunÃ¤chst mal vielen Dank fÃ¼r die netten Worte.   Ihr kÃ¶nnt mir glauben , mir ist ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen nachdem wir *Alle* wohlbehalten zurÃ¼ck in K-BrÃ¼ck waren. Die Tour vom Ebertplatz (also kurz nachdem wir den Rheinweg verlassen hatten ) Ã¼ber Mediapark Rudolfplatz und Dom bis zur  KÃ¶ln Arena ist schon sehr stark frequentiert und entsprechend verkehrsintensiv  . Ich bin die Strecke aber vorher schon mehrmals gefahren und war daher vorbereitet.  

Im KÃ¶lner Stadtanzeiger stand Ã¼brigens heute :

*Altstadt-HÃ¤user in neuem Licht*
_
Dank der Initiative des Vereins âLeuchtendes Rheinpanorama KÃ¶lnâ werden die HÃ¤user zwischen Holtmann's und âEm KrÃ¼tzcheâ seit Donnerstag angestrahlt. Der Verein zahlt die Lampen, die EigentÃ¼mer tragen die Folgekosten._ >> ARTIKEL

*Ich dachte zunÃ¤chst schon die meinten Gertruds Lupine*  





Bild : KSTA

Eine Wiederholung der Tour ist Ã¼brigens nicht ausgeschlossen.

Viele GrÃ¼sse aus der Domstadt

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Wiederholung der Tour ist übrigens nicht ausgeschlossen.


 
Super  ! Eine Variante bzw. Ergänzungsmöglichkeit wurde ja gestern in Gegenwart des alten Willis schon (teilweise schmachtend) diskutiert. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen... an der Tour selbst braucht eigentlich nix verbessert zu werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

Ja  für die Kölner (und nicht nur die) war es schon hart. An den 1000 Quellen  vorbei ohne ...   und Christoph hätte sogerne die beste Pizza der Altstadt ...  Ich pack mir jedenfalls für so ne Tour nie nie wieder Energie Riegel ein. Das Zeug schmeckt unter diesen Umständen einfach total schei$$e 





			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Super  ! Eine Variante bzw. Ergänzungsmöglichkeit wurde ja gestern in Gegenwart des alten Willis schon (teilweise schmachtend) diskutiert. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen... an der Tour selbst braucht eigentlich nix verbessert zu werden !


----------



## Redking (17. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin die ganze Strecke nach Hause so hungrig gewesen
wegen der leckeren Gerüche in Kölle,
dass ich bei mir dem Griechen einen Besuch abgestattet habe. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

Klaus , Du hattes ja auch schon ein paar Killometer mehr zurückgelegt und unterwegs warst Du ja auch immer in Bewegung  Geiles Rad übrigens  Gratulation noch mal Hat sich ja wohl gelohnt das mit zunehmen , was ?  

Gruß

Guido





			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin die ganze Strecke nach Hause so hungrig gewesen
> wegen der leckeren Gerüche in Kölle,
> dass ich bei mir dem Griechen einen Besuch abgestattet habe.
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist schon sehr stark frequentiert und entsprechend verkehrsintensiv  ...


Dann müßt ihr euch mal von @machinegunbaby guiden lassen, die fährt auch schonmal nachts um 3 durch Kölle (siehe Eintrag 29.11.):  
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/details.php?u=45684
Dann klappts auch mit dem Verkehr... 

Und von der Tour direkt zur Arbeit  

Wo war eigentlich euer Schlamm gestern?  Ihr werdet mir doch wohl nicht dreckmüde geworden sein? 

Wäre wohl auch ne Runde für mich gewesen, so ganz ohne Kotflügel... 

Ist bestimmt ein lustiges Feeling, durch leere (Hohe)Straßen zu fahren, durch die man samstags schon zu fuß nicht durchkommt


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

Yes Sir , um 3 :00 Uhr alleine durch Kölle kann ich auch  Das kenne ich seit xx jahren - Speziell herausfordernd wird die Sache zwischen 19:00 und 21:00 Uhr (níghtridetime) mit 10 Anderen   - unmöglich sind die Zeiten davor  

Trotzdem würde ich machinegunbaby natürlich gerne mal kennenlernen. Stadt MTB guerilla rules 

Schlamm gab es wenig - war ja Einer mit nem nagelneuem bike dabei - der hat dafür ausser am Schoko keine Treppe ausgelassen  

Stimmt ist schon ein geiles Gefühl - besonders das Kopfsteinpflaster in der Altstadt - das wär mal was am Wochenende   

Nächste Tour wird bestimmt mal öffentlicher und dann sind Alle eingeladen. 
_(War mir diesmal echt zu ungewiss und kompliziert - sorry an Alle die nicht dabei sein konnten   ) _

VG Guido




			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müßt ihr euch mal von @machinegunbaby guiden lassen, die fährt auch schonmal nachts um 3 durch Kölle (siehe Eintrag 29.11.):
> http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/details.php?u=45684
> Dann klappts auch mit dem Verkehr...
> 
> ...


----------



## mikel.j (17. März 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

also ich beobachte Euren Thread hier schon eine ganze Weile, das scheint ja bei Euch eine nette Truppe zu sein. Hab da jedenfalls schon mal das ein oder andere Feedback von Wogru und Stefan SIT gehört.
Ich hab mich bisher im Winter noch nicht getraut mal mitzufahren   da ich erstens ein Warmduscher bin und zweitens mir meine Mami verboten hat nachts mit fremden Leuten in den Wald zu gehen.  

Jetzt hab ich aber gestern in Frankenforst an der großen Kreuzung an der Autobahn zwei wild entschlossene Biker gesehen die tatendurstig ihre Drahtesel bewegt haben. Einer von denen hatte einen roten "Bommel" auf der Mütze (schätze mal es war eine Digicam). da wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob das jemand aus Eurer Truppe war. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch mal die Möglichkeit mich Euch anzuschließen.

Bis dahin, Gruß
Michael


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

Grüss Dich Michael ,

zunächst mal Danke für Deine Begrüssungs - Worte. Stimmt natürlich , wir sind eine nette Truppe Ob gestern eine(r) von uns mit Bommel durch den Wald gerast ist weiss ich nicht so genau. Will ich aber auch nicht ausschliessen. Wir sind danach mal ausnahmsweise durch Colonia gecruist. 

Du bist herzlich willkommen bei uns mal mitzukommen. Wir fahren in der Woche regelmässig abends (überwiegend Mittwoch abundzu Donnerstag) dann so 30- 35 km / ca. 350 hm Tempo : langsam . Am Wochenende kann es dann etwas mehr werden. z. B. Sonntags - Touren mit *indian* ab Forsthaus Bensberg 

Schau beizeiten doch mal ins LMB oder hier in den Thread . So bis bald hoffentlich 

Guido 




			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> also ich beobachte Euren Thread hier schon eine ganze Weile, das scheint ja bei Euch eine nette Truppe zu sein. Hab da jedenfalls schon mal das ein oder andere Feedback von Wogru und Stefan SIT gehört.
> Ich hab mich bisher im Winter noch nicht getraut mal mitzufahren   da ich erstens ein Warmduscher bin und zweitens mir meine Mami verboten hat nachts mit fremden Leuten in den Wald zu gehen.
> ...


----------



## ralf (17. März 2006)

Hallo KFLer,

bei dem was ich da alles verpasst habe, kommt in mir so richtig der Neid hoch ...  

Übe derzeit fleißig. Wenn mein Formaufbau so weiter geht, bin ich nächsten Mittwoch endlich wieder dabei.  

Sollte es dann aber zu viel sein, ziehe ich einfach die Reißleine und rolle wieder zurück.  

Ichfreumichschondrauf  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (17. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

das hört sich ja richtig gut an  . Wir freuen uns schon auf Dich  . Ich denke ich habe die Berechtigung in diesem Fall für die anderen das Wort mit zu erheben  .

Also bis Mittwoch (ich hoffe ich schaffe den Termin  ),

Jörg

edit: Danke Guid(e)o


----------



## hama687 (17. März 2006)

*Ich mach keine Schlechten Bilder*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (17. März 2006)

... danke, ... danke, ... danke!  
Jetztfreuichmichnochmehrdrauf  

Dann können wir in den Pausen wieder  

Gruß Ralf




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> das hört sich ja richtig gut an  . Wir freuen uns schon auf Dich  . Ich denke ich habe die Berechtigung in diesem Fall für die anderen das Wort mit zu erheben  .
> 
> ...


----------



## Schildbürger (17. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Klasse Tour.   

Ich Denke mit einer entsprechenden Vor/-warnung -planung, bei wärmerer Witterung, bedarf es einer Wiederholung mit Pizza und Kölsch.  

Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, fahre ich mit euch, auch wieder durch den Wald.


----------



## hama687 (17. März 2006)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Denke mit einer entsprechenden Vor/-warnung -planung, bei wärmerer Witterung, bedarf es einer Wiederholung mit Pizza und Kölsch.



ja


----------



## Focus-Rider (17. März 2006)

Hallo ... ich wollte mich natürlich auch noch beim Guido für diese Tour bedanken.  

Beim nächstenmal wäre ich auch gern wieder dabei, wenn mein Knie das zulässt


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich mach keine Schlechten Bilder*



Meine Rede .... Das behaupte ich schon länger. 
Das nächste Bild wär bei Mut zur Abstraktion ein Fotos des Monats April (oder eher November  ) 
Echt sehr starker Effekt. Klasse geworden  




(c) : hama687


VG Guido


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

Gut so Jörg  

Auch von mir herzllichst : Welcome back Ralf  
Dann geht es also Mittwoch wieder los. 


Frage : Können alle wieder um 18:00 Uhr ?
Vorteil : Wir fahren dann noch eine Stunde im Hellen  


Ich mache den Termin auf jeden Fall schon mal für *Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr *fest.
Bitte um Kommentare. 

Ach Übrigens : ich wollte mal wieder ein wenig duch den Wald zur Abwechslung  

VG Guido

EDIT : Termin steht nun fest und einer hat sich auch schon eingetragen  




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> das hört sich ja richtig gut an  . Wir freuen uns schon auf Dich  . Ich denke ich habe die Berechtigung in diesem Fall für die anderen das Wort mit zu erheben  .
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (17. März 2006)

Hi Guido und alle anderen,

... das ist ja meganett!  

Extra für mich eine angepasste Leveltour.   
Da sollte ich ja eigentlich für alle ein paar Jägermeister mitbringen.  

O.K., vielleicht tun es in Anbetracht der 300 Hm auch ein paar Müsliriegel ...  

Bis dann, Gruß Ralf, der noch ein bißchen üben muß ... ...



Montana schrieb:


> Dämmerungs und night KF ride
> 
> 
> Eine ganz lockere welcome back Ralf Runde durch den KF und etwas Wahner Heide
> ...


----------



## indian (17. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Rede .... Das behaupte ich schon länger.
> Das nächste Bild wär bei Mut zur Abstraktion ein Fotos des Monats April (oder eher November  )
> Echt sehr starker Effekt. Klasse geworden
> 
> ...



Wow, tolles Bild!
Hat in jedem Fall das Zeug zum Foto des Monats...
Grüße


----------



## Montana (17. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf ,

ich bin seit der urban nightride etwas auf Müsli Riegel Entzug  
Dat müffelte so lecker an allen Ecken und Kanten  

Jägermeister wäre megacool - aber das Image leidet doch dadurch 
Gerade bei uns knallharten Typen(innen) die keinen Spass kennen. 

Freu mich auf Mittwoch

Guido



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido und alle anderen,
> 
> ... das ist ja meganett!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (18. März 2006)

Hallo, 

wie gesagt, ich hab Mittwoch nen Termin in D'dorf und hab noch keine Ahnung wie lange der dauert  . Ich werd auf jeden Fall versuchen dabei zu sein  . Ich meld mich aber nich offiziell an  . Ihr seht ja ob ich  um 18 Uhr da bin  . 

@ hama: schönes Bild  . Ich hab auch nie an *deinen * Fotokünsten gezweifelt, sondern an denen deiner Kamera  ! Deine Motive und Blickwinkel sind, meistens sehr gut gewählt  . Leider waren den Konstrukteuren deiner die Begriffe Syncronisation (Blitz), Mittelton und Blende (Belichtungszeit) ein Fremdwort  .  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## hama687 (18. März 2006)

So war heute im Kf unterwegs, die haben unsere Trails einfach Platt gemacht an manschen stellen    man man man


----------



## Montana (19. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So war heute im Kf unterwegs, die haben unsere Trails einfach Platt gemacht an manschen stellen    man man man



Dazu passen diese nachfolgenden alten Meldungen noch :

Zusammengefasst sind leider eine Menge Wege nicht wirklich fahrbar _(selbst für uns  )_ Aber wir kriegen trotzem noch ne nette Tour zusammen  Versprochen

So jetzt geht es raus.  

VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Infos Gebiet Königsforst - Stand 19.2.2006 ca. 12 Uhr
> 
> 
> - A4 Abfahrt nicht mehr fahrbar, zuwege durch Treibsand versperrt
> ...






			
				indian 13.03.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Der dritte Abschnitt des letzten Trails war übrigens durch Fäll- und Rückearbeiten unpassierbar, so dass Du Dich vermutlich nur geärgert hättest.
> 
> Hoffe, nach abgetrockneter Oberfläche und abgezogenem Harvester wird sich wieder ein passabler Trampelpfad dort einstellen, damit die KFLer ihren Einstieg zurückbekommen!!


----------



## mikel.j (19. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So war heute im Kf unterwegs, die haben unsere Trails einfach Platt gemacht an manschen stellen    man man man



Das ist mir auch schon beim Laufen aufgefallen wenn ich vom Büro in Forsbach zurück nach Bensberg jogge. Die Baumfällarbeiten die zur Zeit im Königsforst von Statten gehen lassen ziemlich demolierte Wege (tlw. auch Hauptwege) zurück. Wer ist eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, daß die Wege nach den Arbeiten wieder in einem begehbaren/befahrbaren Zustand versetzt werden?


----------



## juchhu (19. März 2006)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir auch schon beim Laufen aufgefallen wenn ich vom Büro in Forsbach zurück nach Bensberg jogge. Die Baumfällarbeiten die zur Zeit im Königsforst von Statten gehen lassen ziemlich demolierte Wege (tlw. auch Hauptwege) zurück. Wer ist eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, daß die Wege nach den Arbeiten wieder in einem begehbaren/befahrbaren Zustand versetzt werden?


 
Ansprechpartner ist jeweils der Förster des zuständigen Forstamtes.

Ich kann mich aber nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass hier mit gezielter Fäll- und Entastungsmethode der eine oder andere Trail/Weg dauerhaft einer weiteren Nutzung 'entzogen' werden soll.

Wer sich letztes Jahr noch an die Singletrailtouren vor den jeweiligen Fahrtechnikkursen in der Hardt erinnern kann und vor seinem geistigen Auge den Singletrail von Hardterrücken an der Südflanke bis runter zur Grube Cox in seiner Schönheit sieht, sollte jetzt ein paar Tränchen vergießen  .

Dieser ist nicht mehr befahrbar  . Speziell das Stück, wo von 'oben' der schöne steile Downhilltrail hinzustößt, ist dermaßen mit 'vorsätzlich' Stämmen und Astwerk zugeworfen, dass eine Benutzung in diesem Jahr (und weiteren Jahren) eher unwahrscheinlich ist. 

Wer an dieser Stelle den Road-Gap noch nicht gesprungen ist  , wird ihn nun nicht mehr in Erwägung ziehen.

Traurig, trauig. 

VG Martin


----------



## Motörhead29 (21. März 2006)

Hi Leute,

würde gerne morgen mitfahren. Bis jetzt haben sich 10 Leute angemeldet. Ich habe die Befürchtung das ich da untergehen werde bei so vielen Leuten die im Dunkeln Radln. 

Was meint ihr, soll ich mich anmelden oder wären 11 Personen definitiv zu viele?

Gruß

Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (21. März 2006)

Hallo Arno,

du bist der *Zehnte*, der mitfährt, wenn du dich schnell anmeldest!

Obwohl im Wald noch Platz für mehr Biker ist....


Gruß Achim


----------



## ralf (21. März 2006)

... ich denke der Kollege aus Magdeburg wird sicher auch nicht pünktlich sein.  

Hi Achim, wir sehen uns dann morgen auch endlich wieder ...  

Gruß Ralf



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Arno,
> 
> du bist der *Zehnte*, der mitfährt, wenn du dich schnell anmeldest!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (21. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

morgen werden wir ein paar WP-Trödelpunkte einsammeln. Nach deinem Training während der letzten Wochen bist du so fit, daß wir anderen wohl alt aussehen! 

Ich freu mich drauf,

Gruß Achim


----------



## Motörhead29 (21. März 2006)

Angemeldet und freue mich sehr euch kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Montana (22. März 2006)

Die Anderen haben es ja auch schon geschrieben  Es gibt natürlich normalerweise keine Teilnehmer Beschränkung  Das war bei der urban nightride eine notwendige Ausnahme. Wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt. 

Die Sonne scheint so schön  

Bis heute abend

Guido




			
				Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> würde gerne morgen mitfahren. Bis jetzt haben sich 10 Leute angemeldet. Ich habe die Befürchtung das ich da untergehen werde bei so vielen Leuten die im Dunkeln Radln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sonne scheint so schön
> 
> Bis heute abend
> 
> Guido


Na, hoffentlich ist dann keine(r) enttäuscht, wenn 'se heute abend plötzlich und klammheimlich verschwindet 

Gruß
Hammelmeteo

P.S: ab nächster Woche läßt sie sich ja länger Zeit


----------



## Montana (22. März 2006)

Die Sonne wärmt uns den Wald  für heute abend  
Das hält sich dann noch ne Weile  

VG Guido

Schade übrigens , dass ich Samstag nicht im Kottenforst fahren kann.
Dann hätten wir uns auch mal persönlich kennengelernt. 





			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na, hoffentlich ist dann keine(r) enttäuscht, wenn 'se heute abend plötzlich und klammheimlich verschwindet
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelmeteo
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade übrigens , dass ich Samstag nicht im Kottenforst fahren kann.
> Dann hätten wir uns auch mal persönlich kennengelernt.


Keine Sorge: sobald auf künstliches Licht vollständig verzichtet werden kann, bin ich mal mit dabei


----------



## hama687 (22. März 2006)

So wie es aussieht werde ich für heute abend meine anmeldung zurück ziehen müssen, da meine Bike klamoten noch nicht getrocknet sind von der gestrigen Wäsche naja mal schauen....


----------



## Montana (22. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge: sobald auf künstliches Licht vollständig verzichtet werden kann, bin ich mal mit dabei



Sehr gerne   

Samstag bin ich leider verplant.  TOP1 Termin   Die Tour scheint nett zu werden und ich bin mit den Typen  ja auch schon ein paar Mal rumgekurvt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht werde ich für heute abend meine anmeldung zurück ziehen müssen, da meine Bike klamoten noch nicht getrocknet sind von der gestrigen Wäsche naja mal schauen....




Alex , komm zur Not in Jeans. Wird wirklich cool


----------



## Balu. (22. März 2006)

> Wird wirklich cool



Wenn sogar schon Gäste aus Magdeburg und Freiburg anreisen...


----------



## hama687 (22. März 2006)

Wie immer eine klasse Tour, Bodenverhältnise haben mich was erschreckt   wo ist der Matsch?????? Naja Ohne gehts ja auch Thx fürs Guiden Montana und nicht vergessen *jaja*


----------



## Balu. (22. März 2006)

Danke nochmal an alle die dabei waren, die Tour hat mir nach fast einem halben Jahr Abstinenz vom Moutainbiken wieder Lust aud mehr gemacht....


----------



## Montana (23. März 2006)

So wir sind zurück  

*Welcome back Ralf Tour *

22.03.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Achim @ Ommer
Alex @ hama 687
Arno @ Motörhead29
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Ingo @ i-men
Jörg @ Schnegge
Stefan (?) @ Balu968
Ralf @ ralf

Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung :

Sehr ruhige Tour über die ungewöhnlich trocken  Wege im Königsforst und in der Wahner Heide. Losgefahren im Tageslicht und der Schlusspart natürlich im Dunklen. Sorry für die kleine Improvisation in der Wahner Heide . 
Pferdewege sind eigentlich was für Fully Fahrer   Hochachtung vor unserem Singlespeeder  und natürlich unserem "Comebacker"   1A Kondition die Kerle .  


Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 3:00 Std 
Streckenlänge : ca. 40 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 300 hm 

Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren und an Jörg und Ingo fürs co-guiding  

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## ralf (23. März 2006)

Hallo KFLer,

jau, war mal wieder nett gestern.  

Habe mich gefühlt, als wenn ich überhaupt nicht ausgesetzt hätte ...  

Allerdings habe ich es als als "ars__kalt" empfunden.   Bin anschließend mit Wärmflasche ins Bett.  
Mache ich sonst eigentlich nur bei meinen Pänz.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (23. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

es war eine schöne Tour gestern abend, schön trocken und kalt.
Und dunkel. Wenn ich jetzt rausschaue, würde ich gerne gleich wieder losfahren - super Wetter - leider keine Zeit.....

Gruß Achim


----------



## Motörhead29 (23. März 2006)

Hi,

vielen Dank an euch alle. Mir hat es sehr viel spass gemacht, auch wenn meine Füsse total eingefroren sind. Bin froh so viele neue Wege und sympathische Menschen kennengelernt zu haben.

CU next time

Gruß

Arno


----------



## Derk (23. März 2006)

Hallo Guido,

nach dem citynightride wäre doch wohl das

http://www.mtb-orienteering.de/Allgemeines/Was_ist_MBO.htm

auch eine nette Abwechslung im Ablauf Deiner mittwöchlichen Unternehmen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. März 2006)

Danke für den netten Hinweis Derk 
Da hab ich ja noch nie was von gelesen bzw. gehört.  Liest sich aber unglaublich interessant. Ob da wohl auch GPS erlaubt ist ?  

VG Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> nach dem citynightride wäre doch wohl das
> 
> ...


----------



## Derk (24. März 2006)

Man könnte ja zwei Gruppen schaffen:

Teilnehmer mit     GPS
Teilnehmer ohne    "

Es wird, wie früher bei der Schnitzeljagd, aber wohl mehr Spass machen, wenn ohne GPS gefahren wird.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Balu. (24. März 2006)

> Nationale Termine
> 
> 19.03.2006 	4-Stunden MBO-Marathon 	Motor *Halle*
> 02.04.2006 	1. Ranglistenlauf  	1.*Sebnitzer* Radsportverein
> ...



Man könnte glatt meinen der Sport sei aus mangelnder Infrastruktur entstanden  

Aber so ne "Schnitzeljagd" ....


----------



## Montana (24. März 2006)

Genau    - siehe StorchO  
Ich sag nur "runterzählen" in Klaus schönem Fred.  

Grüsse und bis bald

Guido

Übrigens : Gutes Tempo   ohne Schalter   




			
				Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte glatt meinen der Sport sei aus *mangelnder Infrastruktur *entstanden
> 
> Aber so ne "Schnitzeljagd" ....


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2006)

Na, was ist den mit den Königsförstern los.....keiner Lust auf die morgige Kottenforsttour???


----------



## Schnegge (24. März 2006)

Lust hab ich schon. Bin aber bis zum 2. April nicht hier. Hab urlaub.... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Lust hab ich schon. Bin aber bis zum 2. April nicht hier. Hab urlaub....
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Wo hängste denn rum?


----------



## hama687 (24. März 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, was ist den mit den Königsförstern los.....keiner Lust auf die morgige Kottenforsttour???



soll regnen  deshlab ne glaub nicht


----------



## Schnegge (24. März 2006)

Noch zu Hause  . Aber ab Morgen bin ich in Sachsen (gespr- Sööksen) unterwegs...Mal 'ne Woche ohne bike  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (25. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> soll regnen  deshlab ne glaub nicht



Na, seit wann hält dich DAS denn ab??


----------



## Montana (25. März 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, was ist den mit den Königsförstern los.....keiner Lust auf die morgige Kottenforsttour???




Uwe , ich wäre 100% dabei  wenn wir heute nachmittag nicht einen Kindergeburtstag im Museum veranstalten würden. Da bin ich ganz fest eingeplant.  

Das Wetter hier in Kölle ist übrigens 1A . Heute morgen etwas Regen jetzt wolkig mit viel Sonne und das Wichtigste : Die Waldwege waren heute morgen bei meiner "VordemFrühstück"  - WP Runde immer noch matschfrei  

Viel Spass heute jedenfalls und bis zu einem nächsten Mal.

Guido


----------



## Enrgy (25. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...einen Kindergeburtstag im Museum veranstalten würden. Da bin ich ganz fest eingeplant...


...sicher als Ausstellungsstück... 

PS: hier in D kommen gerade ein paar nette Schauer runter. K und BN kommen auf dem Radar bedeutend besser weg.


----------



## Montana (25. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...sicher als Ausstellungsstück...
> .





 Meinste als berühmten Königsförster der viel im Matsch "bike-te"  und  Bremsbeläge frass und nie mehr wie 700 hm schaffte 





			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: hier in D kommen gerade ein paar nette Schauer runter. K und BN kommen auf dem Radar bedeutend besser weg.



Lass da - bei uns ist es immer noch trocken wird aber deutlich bewölkter.


----------



## Ommer (25. März 2006)

Hallo Biker,

sollte jemand morgen früh Langeweile haben, könnte er mich bei einer Runde durchs Bergische um Ommerborn begleiten.

Es wird feucht, schlammig und rutschig, also frühlingshaft.  Das Ganze recht langsam.

Anmeldung im LMB


Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (25. März 2006)

Klasse Idee Achim  Ich werde gerne mitfahren , auch wenn es etwas kurzfristig ist  
Wo ist denn der Parkplatz genau ?

Ich muss aber *spätestens 15:00 Uhr * in Köln zurück sein. 

Ich freue mich auf Morgen

VG Guido




			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> sollte jemand morgen früh Langeweile haben, könnte er mich bei einer Runde durchs Bergische um Ommerborn begleiten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (25. März 2006)

Hallo Guido, 

der Parkplatz ist in der Josefsstraße, wenn Du von der Linder Str. kommst, nach 100 m links, gegenüber ist die Kirche. 

http://www.tim-online.nrw.de/tim-online/output/mergedimg_5307145184024714287.png

ist die Uhrzeit in Ordnung?


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die Waldwege waren heute morgen bei meiner "VordemFrühstück"  - WP Runde immer noch matschfrei


Das Thema "Matschfrei" hatte im Kottenforst eine finale (negative) Antwort gefunden. Zugegebenermassen eine neue Erfahrung, weil er farblich weder dem mir bekannten dunklen Braunkohleschlamm aus der Ville, noch dem vulkanischen Feinrotschlamm der Eifel entsprach. Am ehesten entspricht's heller Kindersch..$$e


----------



## Montana (25. März 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> der Parkplatz ist in der Josefsstraße, wenn Du von der Linder Str. kommst, nach 100 m links, gegenüber ist die Kirche.
> 
> ...



Ja die Uhrzeit ist schon OK  Klar will man immer länger pennen aber kann ich im Moment sowieso nicht. Bis morgen . Ich komme.  

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (26. März 2006)

Hier ist es trocken nach viel Regen in der Nacht  

Ich packe jetzt und fahre gleich los  

Bis dann um 10:15 am Treffpunkt. 

*Hoffentlich hat Achim die Uhr umgestellt  *

VG Guido


----------



## Ommer (26. März 2006)

Ja,

die *Uhr* ist umge- und der *Regen* abbe-stellt .

Aber der klebrige Schlamm ist noch da .


Gruß Achim


----------



## Ommer (26. März 2006)

[email protected] und
[email protected]
konnten sich dem Reiz des warmen Frühlingsregens nicht entziehen. Der ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten.

Kurz nach 10:00 Uhr gings in Linde an der Kirche los. Über Frangenberg nach Müllersommer und hoch nach Bersten, durch Bosbach runter ins Tal nach Kohlgrube und über schmale Wege nach Delling, wo wir eine protestantische Kirche vorfanden (und ein paar lustige Ziegen). 

Hinter dem schönen Ort Hembach gings recht schlammig und lange bergauf  nach Hollinden, dann schnell nach Berghausen und weiter nach Jörgensmühle. Hoch nach Thier, wo schon wieder eine Kirche rumstand und weit und breit kein Mensch.

Quer durchs Floßbachtal, hoch nach Oberbüschem und weiter nach Ommerborn, wo sich Guido vom Freilichtaltar stürzen wollte. Auch da stand eine Kirche und ein Kloster. 

Über weitere Schlammwege ging es dann durch Kurtenbach nach Linde zurück.

Mein Dank geht an Guido, der den Unfug mitgemacht hat und mein Trödeln ertragen musste. 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (26. März 2006)

Danke an Achim für die erstklassige Tour durch nahezu menschenleere Wälder und Ortschaften in der Nähe von Lindlar . Lag es an der Zeitumstellung oder am Regen oder ging wegen des heftigen Matschs keiner in den Wald. Wer weiss  

Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen . Schöne Aussichten und einige sehr nette anspruchsvolle Singletrails. Klar ist es im Matsch schwerer zu fahren , aber das schafft Kraft für weitere nette Touren in dieser Gegend . Ich fahre den Treffpunkt gerne demnächst mal wieder an. Es können ruhig ein paar Geneigte aus unserem Kreis mitkommen. Ihr verpasst da sonst was richtig Nettes. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

VG Guido

Vorschlag: Wie wäre es denn mit einem eigenen "Rund um Lindlar" oder so Thread. Oder gibt es da schon was. 




			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] und
> [email protected]
> konnten sich dem Reiz des warmen Frühlingsregens nicht entziehen. Der ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (26. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Wie wäre es denn mit einem eigenen "Rund um Lindlar" oder so Thread. Oder gibt es da schon was.


Hallo Guido,

gute Idee! 

ich habs gleich gemacht. Vielleicht möchten ja einige gelegentlich den KF-Sand mit glitschigem Lehm tauschen 

Gruß Achim


----------



## i-men (26. März 2006)

Ja, da würde ich mich natürlich auch mal gerne anschliessen. Heute war es mir ein wenig zu kurzfristig und vor allem zu FRÜH. Immerhin kommt ja noch die Anreise dazu und dann noch der Jetlag von der Sommerzeitumstellung, dass passte leider nicht zu meiner Sonntagseinstellung. Ich musste also alleine fahren  (alle anderen hat der Regen scheinbar abgeschreckt).

Also ich freue mich auf eine Tour mit Achim und bitte bei der Zeitplannung an die  ´weiter´ anreisenden denken. 

Ingo


----------



## Redking (28. März 2006)

Hallo Guido,
kaum ist der Winterpokal vorbei will schon niemand mit dir biken??
Sehr Schade das ich nicht kann, habe Abendbrotdienst!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (28. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> kaum ist der Winterpokal vorbei will schon niemand mit dir biken??
> Sehr Schade das ich nicht kann, habe Abendbrotdienst!
> Gruß
> Klaus


Niemand will biken? 
Ich komme mit, bin allerdings auch beim Anmelden ein Trödler 


Gruß Achim


----------



## Derk (28. März 2006)

HAllo Guido,

wenn ich´s schaffe und hier rechtzeitig wegkomme, werde ich dabei sein.

Anmeldung zm LMB bleibt vorbehalten.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (28. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> kaum ist der Winterpokal vorbei will schon niemand mit dir biken??
> Sehr Schade das ich nicht kann, habe Abendbrotdienst!
> Gruß
> Klaus



So ist das , Klaus.  
Wenn man wie ich so viel Kondition gesammelt hat und den WP mit TOP125 abschliesst braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn die potentiellen Mitfahrer abgeschreckt werden. Die haben Angst meinem hohen Tempo nicht folgen zu können. Selbst Jörg  hat sich nicht angemeldet  

Wir fahren demnächst auch wieder mal Donerstag dann kannst Du ja mal wieder mitkommen. 
Wann gibt es die nächste IG Tour ?

Gruß

Guido



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand will biken?
> Ich komme mit, bin allerdings auch beim Anmelden ein Trödler
> 
> 
> Gruß Achim



Danke Achim das Du Dich schon angemeldet hast. 
Nach unserer schönen Tour rum um Lindlar können wir ja wieder gemütlich durch den KF gurken.

VG Guido

Lass Dich von der Nachricht an Klaus nicht verwirren : Das war nur ein Scherz



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo Guido,
> 
> wenn ich´s schaffe und hier rechtzeitig wegkomme, werde ich dabei sein.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn es klappt. Du hast doch für alle Fälle noch meine Handynummer ?

LG Guido


----------



## Derk (28. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch für alle Fälle noch meine Handynummer ?
> 
> LG Guido


 
Habe ich, wenn kein Wechsel erfolgt ist.


----------



## Montana (29. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich, wenn kein Wechsel erfolgt ist.


Handynummer ist geblieben.

Letzte Aufforderung zum KF Frühlings Matsch Ride    

Es geht zur Hardt und von dort wieder in den Königsforst. Gemütliche Sache  30- 35 km max. 300 hm

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall und Achim ist auch dabei. 

Bis heute Abend

Guido


----------



## Schnegge (29. März 2006)

Hallo Guid(e)o,

bin wie gesagt diese Woche in Chemnitz. Sonst wär ich natürlich dabei  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. März 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guid(e)o,
> 
> bin wie gesagt diese Woche in Chemnitz. Sonst wär ich natürlich dabei
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Weiss ich doch Jörg  

Wo sind denn die Anderen ? _Alex , Bernhard , Felix , Gertrud usw._  

Haben bestimmt keinen Bock auf Matsch  

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo sind denn die Anderen ? _Alex , Bernhard , Felix , Gertrud usw._  ...


 
Tja, Ingo alias Hilljumper war lediglich der erste, wir haben ja gesagt, weitere würden folgen......


----------



## Derk (29. März 2006)

HAllo Guido,

im Moment sieht es leider nicht so aus, dass ich hier rechtzeitig fortkommen kann .

Also:  wartet nicht auf mich, wenn ich  nicht rechtzeitig in Brück bin.

Klappts doch noch, melde ich mich auf Deinem Handy.

Viel Spass wünscht 
Derk


----------



## hama687 (29. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ich doch Jörg
> 
> Wo sind denn die Anderen ? _Alex , Bernhard , Felix , Gertrud usw._
> 
> ...



das wetter ist mir zu "unbeständig"


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. März 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> das wetter ist mir zu "unbeständig"


Wetter war zumindest in der Ville mehr oder weniger Richtung optimal - eigentlich eher mehr .


----------



## Montana (29. März 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

_*
KF Frühlings Matsch Tour *_

29.03.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Achim @ Ommer
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
 @ bicycle

Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung :

Da trafen dann doch noch ein paar interessierte Mtbiker zum Mittwochs Training ein. Pünktlich zum Start fing es an zu schütten   und die erste halbe Stunde fuhren wir im Regen über Ostfriedhoftrails und Saaler Mühle Richtung Hardt . Er hörte auf zu regnen . Es ging  den gemütlichen Anstieg zum Naturfreunde Haus hoch.  Links und rechts sah ich nette Singletrails . Wir blieben aber auf den Hauptwegen. Schade das es da keinen local  gibt. Weiter über die Hardt bis zum Technologie Park und in den KF . Tütbergtrails (Jetzt schien sogar noch die glutrote Sonne  ) über die Rohre Wurzeltrail hoch zur Forsbacher Mühle - dort in der Dämmerung am Bach entlang. dann natürlich noch juchhunighttrail und bikekillertrail und über den Wildpark zurück nach Brück.


Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 3:00 Std 
Streckenlänge :  35 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 331 hm  (Geko Aufzeichnung)


Viele Grüsse

Guido

GEKO Aufzeichnung folgt bald.


----------



## Montana (29. März 2006)

*Unsere Tour am 29.03.2006 *

2 D 







Höhe






VG Guido​


----------



## juchhu (30. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Richtung Hardt . Er hörte auf zu regnen . Es ging den gemütlichen Anstieg zum Naturfreunde Haus hoch. Links und rechts sah ich nette Singletrails . Wir blieben aber auf den Hauptwegen. Schade das es da keinen local  gibt.
> ...


 
Jaja, ich habe schon verstanden. 

Seid aber trotzdem froh, dass Ihr auf den Hauptwegen geblieben seid.
Die (fast alle) Singletrails sind nach Holzfäll- und rückearbeiten in einem erbarmungswürdigen Zustand. Da ist Tragen und Schieben angesagt, ein echter Singletrail-Flow wird erst in Wochen nach einer radikalen Säuberungsaktion aufkommen.

Wäre gerne mitgekommen, habe es aber am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Aktion auf Steintreppe übertrieben (konnte noch nicht mal einen WP-Punkt schaffen). Meine Hinterradnabe ist angerissen. 

Ich werde mir diese Woche noch vernünftige und stabilere Laufräder bestellen. Wollte sie zuerst selber bauen. Da Selbstbau nur knapp 20,00  günstiger ist als fertig bestellen, habe ich vom Selbstbau Abstand genommen (der zeitliche Aufwand ist mir dann doch zu schade).

In 7-10 Tagen sollen die LR kommen. Dann rollst wieder. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. März 2006)

Ich hÃ¤tte wetten kÃ¶nnen /sollen ....   

Ich sagte den Mitfahrern direkt , dass ich mich da nicht auskenne und das ich die legendÃ¤ren sommerlichen STRs in der Hardt nur ganz wenig mitbekommen habe  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Jaja, ich habe schon verstanden*.
> 
> Seid aber trotzdem froh, dass Ihr auf den Hauptwegen geblieben seid.
> Die (fast alle) Singletrails sind nach HolzfÃ¤ll- und rÃ¼ckearbeiten in einem erbarmungswÃ¼rdigen Zustand. Da ist Tragen und Schieben angesagt, ein echter Singletrail-Flow wird erst in Wochen nach einer radikalen SÃ¤uberungsaktion aufkommen.
> ...



Was fÃ¼r LaufrÃ¤der ? Was fÃ¼r Naben ?
Was ist mit dem neuen Rad ?

Ich bin mit meinen Kram echt zufrieden  

Laufradsatz DT Swiss 4.1 + Xt-Nabe reicht fÃ¼r mich dicke  und Maguras Julie bremst mich einwandfrei  

VG Guido 

Bis bald hoffentlich


----------



## Ommer (30. März 2006)

Schöne Tour, schön naß!

Es mangelte mir an Vortrieb, aber die Mitreisenden warteten regelmäßig, Dank an alle!

Warum mußte ich nur in das einzige Loch reinfahren? 

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum mußte ich nur in das einzige Loch reinfahren?
> 
> Gruß Achim



Berufsbedingt.


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Maguras Julie bremst mich einwandfrei  ...


...warte mal 1-2 Jahre... 
Leider werden die Dinger häufig an den Griffen undicht, auch bei schonender Fahrweise. Auch wenn Magura dann problemlos Ersatz zugesteht, ist es doch immer ärgerlich, das Teil abzubauen, wegzuschicken und dann mitunter längere Zeit ohne Bremse zu sein.

...und endlich wieder KFL-Wetter...


----------



## juchhu (30. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte wetten können /sollen ....
> 
> Ich sagte den Mitfahrern direkt , dass ich mich da nicht auskenne und das ich die legendären sommerlichen STRs in der Hardt nur ganz wenig mitbekommen habe


 
Es gibt keine von den legendären sommerlichen STRs, die nicht irgendwie in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sind.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Laufräder ? Was für Naben ?
> Was ist mit dem neuen Rad ?
> 
> Ich bin mit meinen Kram echt zufrieden
> ...


 
Wg. neuem Bike warte ich erstmal den SIT-Biketag am Bikeshop Moitzfeld ab.

Da ich aber zz. erkannt habe, dass ein Zweitbike sinnvoll ist  , werde ich ein paar kleinere Schönheitsoperationen an meinem jetzigen (noch) Erstbike vornehmen. 

Unter Kosten-/Nutzengesichtspunkten werde ich XT-6-Loch-DISK-Naben mit SUN-SINGLETRACK (32 Loch) mit DT Comp. 2,0/1,8 sowie Prolock Nippel bauen lassen. Preis ca. 160  für das LRS

Dann die Umrüstung auf 203 mm Bremsscheiben vorne und hinten, macht nochmal ca. 80 .

Dann neue Federgabel RS RECON 351 U-Turn 85 mm - 130 mm ca. 300  sowie Dämpfer RS MC 3.R (Einbaulänge 190 mm) ca. 200 .

Federgabel und Dämpfer mit Fernbedienung. 

Und im Sommer/Herbst ein neues Erstbike mit deutlich mehr Federweg. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...warte mal 1-2 Jahre...
> Leider werden die Dinger häufig an den Griffen undicht, auch bei schonender Fahrweise. Auch wenn Magura dann problemlos Ersatz zugesteht, ist es doch immer ärgerlich, das Teil abzubauen, wegzuschicken und dann mitunter längere Zeit ohne Bremse zu sein.
> 
> ...und endlich wieder KFL-Wetter...



Mag sein , das die Bremsen mal kaputt gehen aber Teil 2 Deiner Antwort sagt es doch klar aus : Mit Vbrakes kann man im KF überhaupt nicht fahren  Da braucht man monatlich neue Bremsschuhe


----------



## Montana (30. März 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine von den legendären sommerlichen STRs, die nicht irgendwie in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sind.



Ich erwarte trotzdem für den warmen Frühling eine nette leicht anpruchsvolle STR in der Hardt oder auf dem Lüderich  Da geht doch noch was .... 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. neuem Bike warte ich erstmal den SIT-Biketag am Bikeshop Moitzfeld ab.



Dann sehen wir uns ja dort  Ich plane meinen Neubike Kauf für 2007,sofern keine Grosschäden kommen. Ich nutze 2006 wieder _zum MTB fahren lernen _ . Dafür reicht das S6. Und ein Hardtail ist schon gut zum Üben. Ich bin ja schliesslich immer noch *Anfänger*  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich aber zz. erkannt habe, dass ein Zweitbike sinnvoll ist  , werde ich ein paar kleinere Schönheitsoperationen an meinem jetzigen (noch) Erstbike vornehmen.
> 
> Unter Kosten-/Nutzengesichtspunkten werde ich XT-6-Loch-DISK-Naben mit SUN-SINGLETRACK (32 Loch) mit DT Comp. 2,0/1,8 sowie Prolock Nippel bauen lassen. Preis ca. 160  für das LRS
> 
> ...



Das scheinen ja recht gute neue Teile zu sein  Glückwunsch
Wann wirds soweit sein ? 

Eine neue Federgabel könnte ich mir fürs S6 auch noch vorstellen.
Jetzt federt es ja wieder  . Im Winter war die Gabel starr 

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## juchhu (30. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwarte trotzdem für den warmen Frühling eine nette leicht anpruchsvolle STR in der Hardt oder auf dem Lüderich  Da geht doch noch was ....


 
Ich will ja nicht rumheulen , aber da bedarf es ein paar vieler williger und starker Hände  , bis die STRs in Hardt wieder Spass machen werden  .
Wenn die gefällten Bäume nicht bis Ende April gerückt sind  , sieht es sehr, sehr schlecht aus. 




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sehen wir uns ja dort  Ich plane meinen Neubike Kauf für 2007,sofern keine Grosschäden kommen. Ich nutze 2006 wieder _zum MTB fahren lernen _. Dafür reicht das S6. Und ein Hardtail ist schon gut zum Üben. *Ich bin ja schliesslich immer noch Anfänger*


 
Ich auch !  
In den meisten Dinge bleibe ich das wohl bis an mein Lebensende. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheinen ja recht gute neue Teile zu sein  Glückwunsch
> Wann wirds soweit sein ?
> 
> Eine neue Federgabel könnte ich mir fürs S6 auch noch vorstellen.
> ...


 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 120 mm nehmen, aber die hat keine Freigabe für 200-er Bremsscheiben. 
Die RS Recon 351 schon, außerdem kann ich über U-Turn noch zwischen 85 mm und 130 mm variieren.

Wg. Starrgabel im Winter. Vorher Ölwechsel auf höchstens WT5. Bei WT10 wird die Gabel bei niedrigen Temperaturen überdämpft bzw. starr.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich plane meinen Neubike Kauf für 2007,sofern keine Grosschäden kommen...


...denk an die steigende MWST!!! 

Ich glaub, dieses Jahr werden viel noch "konsumieren", die Wirtschaftsexperten sehen schon wieder die Sterne funkeln, und dann kommt 07 der totale Verzicht, weil alles teurer wird und es geht weiter bergab. Bergab? Hmm, da war doch was...ah jaa, mmit dem Bike bergab!! Also kanns garnicht so schlimm werden...


----------



## juchhu (30. März 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...denk an die steigende MWST!!!
> 
> Ich glaub, dieses Jahr werden viel noch "konsumieren", die Wirtschaftsexperten sehen schon wieder die Sterne funkeln, und dann kommt 07 der totale Verzicht, weil alles teurer wird und es geht weiter bergab. Bergab? Hmm, da war doch was...ah jaa, mmit dem Bike bergab!! Also kanns garnicht so schlimm werden...


 
Mh, vielleicht doch als 'Dienstwagen'?  

Oder ein tragfähiges MTB-Konzept, was in zwei bis drei Jahren (kleine) Gewinne erwirtschaftet. 

Mh, aber irgendwie klappt das noch nicht mal planungsweise mit den vorausischtlich kleinen Gewinnen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (30. März 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja nicht rumheulen , aber da bedarf es ein paar vieler williger und starker Hände  , bis die STRs in Hardt wieder Spass machen werden  .
> Wenn die gefällten Bäume nicht bis Ende April gerückt sind  , sieht es sehr, sehr schlecht aus.



Wann und wo  ?   Frage : Darf man das überhaupt ?
Unter uns befinden sich ja ein paar Gärnter oder so mit Motorsägenerfahrung  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch !
> In den meisten Dinge bleibe ich das wohl bis an mein Lebensende.



Ja , stimmt  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich ja eine Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 120 mm nehmen, aber die hat keine Freigabe für 200-er Bremsscheiben.
> Die RS Recon 351 schon, außerdem kann ich über U-Turn noch zwischen 85 mm und 130 mm variieren.
> 
> Wg. Starrgabel im Winter. Vorher Ölwechsel auf höchstens WT5. Bei WT10 wird die Gabel bei niedrigen Temperaturen überdämpft bzw. starr.
> ...



Das mit dem Öl Tausch schien mir nicht so einfach  
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob sich bei der Axel lohnt  

Grüsse Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. März 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wann und wo ?  Frage : Darf man das überhaupt ?
> Unter uns befinden sich ja ein paar Gärnter oder so mit Motorsägenerfahrung


 
In erster Linie wird es um das Entfernen der Aste gehen, die die Harvester planiert haben. An einigen Stellen sind die Anschüttungen locker 1 m hoch. Dadrauf ist kontrolliertes, sturzfreies Biken fast unmöglich.

Nachdem die Stämme gerückt worden sind, werden wir sehen, was zu tun ist. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , stimmt


 
 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Öl Tausch schien mir nicht so einfach
> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob sich bei der Axel lohnt
> 
> Grüsse Guido


 
Einmal zugeschaut, und das Leeren und Befüllen ist eine Sache von 10 min.

Ist die Suppe in Deiner Axel eigentlich milchig weiß?

Wenn ja, brauchst Du Dich über Deine Winterstarrgabel nicht zu wundern. Dann hat die Gabel in den vergangenen Monaten Wasser ins Öl gezogen.
Je nachdem wie lange die Gabel Gefriertemperaturen ausgesetzt war, ist die Gabel tatsächlich eingefroren und wurde dann zu einer echten Starrgabel.  

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. März 2006)

Da ich eigentlich auch noch einen Trail bzw. Zubringerweg von Bewuchs freischneiden wollte, ich hab's mir aus Vogelfreundlichkeit abgeschminkt:

_Wer zwischen dem 1. März und dem 30. September Hecken oder Gebüsche zurückschneidet, rodet oder abbrennt, verstößt gegen § 64 des Landschaftsgesetzes und kann mit einem Bußgeld bestraft werden._

Uuund an den ungerückten Baumstämmen würde ich nicht herumschneiden, das könnte recht teuer ausfallen  . Die Jungs werden aber schon selber dafür sorgen, ihr Holz baldmöglichst zumindest gepoltert zu bekommen. Dann kommt die Holzabfuhr, *danach* wird eine *nette* Forstverwaltung auch die Wege wieder instandsetzen .


----------



## Cheetah (30. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> _Wer zwischen dem 1. März und dem 30. September Hecken oder Gebüsche zurückschneidet, rodet oder abbrennt, verstößt gegen § 64 des Landschaftsgesetzes und kann mit einem Bußgeld bestraft werden._



_Schonende Form- und Pflegeschnitte zur Beseitigung des Pflanzenzuwachses bleiben von dieser Regelung unberührt. 
_NABU


----------



## juchhu (30. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich eigentlich auch noch einen Trail bzw. Zubringerweg von Bewuchs freischneiden wollte, ich hab's mir aus Vogelfreundlichkeit abgeschminkt:
> 
> _Wer zwischen dem 1. März und dem 30. September Hecken oder Gebüsche zurückschneidet, rodet oder abbrennt, verstößt gegen § 64 des Landschaftsgesetzes und kann mit einem Bußgeld bestraft werden._
> 
> Uuund an den ungerückten Baumstämmen würde ich nicht herumschneiden, das könnte recht teuer ausfallen  . Die Jungs werden aber schon selber dafür sorgen, ihr Holz baldmöglichst zumindest gepoltert zu bekommen. Dann kommt die Holzabfuhr, *danach wird eine nette Forstverwaltung auch die Wege wieder instandsetzen* .


 
Von _zurückschneiden, roden oder abbrennen _war aber keine Rede . Lediglich vom Wegräumen des liegengebliebenen Astwerks habe ich geschrieben. 

Allein der Glaube fehlt mir, da der eine oder andere liegengelassene Stamm durchaus als Verkehrsteuerungsinstrument genutzt wurden und werden wird. 



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> _Schonende Form- und Pflegeschnitte zur Beseitigung des Pflanzenzuwachses bleiben von dieser Regelung unberührt. _
> NABU


 
Na also, schonende Schnitte, meinte ich doch. 

VG Martin

PS: Mache jetzt eine gemütlich Hundetour-Inspektionsrunde  und lasse mich überraschen , durch welche Aktionen mir jetzt wieder die Tränen in die Augen getrieben werden.


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. März 2006)

Juchhu, so schnell bin ich nicht: Mein Posting bezog sich auf Guidos Antwort, bei der Verfassung meines Post wurde ich allerdings (unverschämterweise) mehrmals unterbrochen....  und dann stand da plötzlich und unerwartet das "Astwerk".  

Und bitte, wenn der Nabu schon zitiert wird, dann bitte auch vollständig... sonst wird es geradezu sinnwidrig:

_Schneiden und Roden von Hecken ab März verboten_
_NABU: Gartenbesitzer sollten sich an Fristen des Landschaftsgesetzes halten _

_Vom 1. März bis zum 30. September ist es laut Landschaftsgesetz in Nordrhein-Westfalen verboten, Hecken zu schneiden, zu roden oder gar ganz zu zerstören. Schonende Form- und Pflegeschnitte zur Beseitigung des Pflanzenzuwachses bleiben von dieser Regelung unberührt. *Der NABU fordert Gartenbesitzer jedoch auf, im Interesse der gefiederten Gartenbewohner auf einen Pflegeschnitt der Hecken in diesem Zeitraum zu verzichten.*_


----------



## juchhu (30. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Juchhu, so schnell bin ich nicht: Mein Posting bezog sich auf Guidos Antwort, bei der Verfassung meines Post wurde ich allerdings (unverschämterweise) mehrmals unterbrochen....  und dann stand da plötzlich und unerwartet das "Astwerk".
> 
> Und bitte, wenn der Nabu schon zitiert wird, dann bitte auch vollständig... sonst wird es geradezu sinnwidrig:
> 
> ...


 
Um es klar zu sagen, ich bin zum Aufräumen noch nie mit Werkzeug oder gar schwerem Gerät auf den Trail gestiefelt. Bisher haben die Trailsäuberung lediglich willige und starke Hände besorgt. 

VG Martin

PS: Hecken habe ich auf meinen Trails noch nie gesehen, nur Heckenpenner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (1. April 2006)

Nach dem sich das Wetter bis 13 Uhr noch nicht so ganz entschlossen hatte bin ich mal auf gut glück eine Runde in der Hardt gefahren... 

Also Tatsache ist fast alle Trails liegen den schweren Fahrzeugen zu Grunde der Matsch war so anstrengend wie noch nie aber dafür hielt das Wetter bis ich wieder zuhause war noch aus, hatte sogar Sonne unterwegs Naja und auf dem Rück weg nichts schlimmes ahnend bin ich am Mediterrana vorbeigefahren und musste fest stellen das es da richtig schicke Trails gibt  Also dann schönes Wochenende noch 

grüsse Alex


----------



## Montana (2. April 2006)

Tja Alex, scheint sich jeder separat auf die Socken zu machen.  Auch ich war gestern in der Hardt und habe das Gewiitter am NFH verbracht. Der schöne trail vom NFH runter zum Kadettenweiher ist nun auch kaputt  den konnte man vor Kurzem noch fahren. Also die Hardt scheint noch Hauptwege zu bieten  

Ich bin dann zurück durch den KF und habe einen netten neuen trail in der Nähe des Wassertretbecken entdeckt. Schön flowig easy  KFL Niveau eben 

Aprpos : Nachdem die Wetteraussichten auch für nächste Woche noch keine Warmduscher Frühlingsverhältnisse ankündigen schlage ich das KFL Mittwochs Training vor. Also alle WP Geschädigten und Rekonvalezenten sowie mehr oder weniger Untrainierte sind herzlich willkommen  
Natürlich aber auch Jörg und die anderen Spezies  

Termin ist Mittwoch 5.04.2006 18:30 Uhr. Hier eintragen

VG Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem sich das Wetter bis 13 Uhr noch nicht so ganz entschlossen hatte bin ich mal auf gut glück eine Runde in der Hardt gefahren...
> 
> Also Tatsache ist fast alle Trails liegen den schweren Fahrzeugen zu Grunde der Matsch war so anstrengend wie noch nie aber dafür hielt das Wetter bis ich wieder zuhause war noch aus, hatte sogar Sonne unterwegs Naja und auf dem Rück weg nichts schlimmes ahnend bin ich am Mediterrana vorbeigefahren und musste fest stellen das es da richtig schicke Trails gibt  Also dann schönes Wochenende noch
> 
> grüsse Alex


----------



## juchhu (2. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,

sagt mal, hat Ihr eigentlich gedacht,
dass Onkel juchhu alias Erklärbär Euch Schauer märchen wg. der Zustände der STR in der Hardt erzählt ,
quasi einen Erklärbären aufbinden will?  

Aber jetzt habt Ihr es selbst gesehen  ,
was die aus 'unseren' ehemals schönen STRs gemacht haben. 
Alle kaputt und wenn überhaupt, dann nur noch ohne Flow fahrbar.  

Die Welt ist so schlecht.  

Neues Thema:

Der Lüderich sieht garnicht so schlecht aus.  
Bin eben mit Frau und Hund die Trails oberhalb des Golfplatz auf der westlichen Seite runter zur Sülz bzw. rauf zum Lüderich abgegangen.
Waren alle samt in einem viel besseren Zustand, als ich erwartet hatte. 

Die Bäume mit Fällmarkierung auf der Nordwestflanke stehen alle noch. Werden in den nächsten Tagen mal die anderen Flanken erkunden.

Für die neuen Fahrtechniktouren/-kurse werden wir wohl in dieses Gebiet ausweichen müssen,
denn bis Anfang Mai wird die Hardt (abseits der Hauptwege) wohl noch nicht befahrbar sein.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (2. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> denn bis Anfang Mai wird die Hardt (abseits der Hauptwege) wohl noch nicht befahrbar sein.
> ...


Hallo Martin,
was hälst du denn davon mal einige Leute zu fragen die mit dir die Trails in der Hardt aufräumen? Notfalls kannst du ne Umfrage machen! 
Sind bestimmt einige Interessierte hier vorhanden! 
Schönen Sonntag
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (2. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> was hälst du denn davon mal einige Leute zu fragen die mit dir die Trails in der Hardt aufräumen? Notfalls kannst du ne Umfrage machen!
> Sind bestimmt einige Interessierte hier vorhanden!
> Schönen Sonntag
> ...




Stimmt. Umfragen sind momentan voll im Trend   ( Michael wird dir bestimmt behilflich dabei sein. )


----------



## juchhu (2. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> *(1)*was hälst du denn davon mal einige Leute zu fragen die mit dir die Trails in der Hardt aufräumen? *(2)*Notfalls kannst du ne Umfrage machen!
> *(3)*Sind bestimmt einige Interessierte hier vorhanden!
> Schönen Sonntag
> ...


 
Tach Klaus,

Gute Idee.  
Bin aber schon selber draufgekommen.  
Macht aber in Augenblick keinen Sinn, solange die Fäll- und Rückeaktion nicht abgeschlossen sind.
Handelt sich nicht um einen Notfall, brauche daher keine Umfrage.
Richtig!  Habe bereits Zusagen per Thread/PM.
Ebenfalls schönen (Rest-)Sonntag. Wir haben eben Glück gehabt. Kaum waren wir zuhause, kam der fette Regen. Jetzt scheint die Sonne wieder.
April, April, macht was er will. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (2. April 2006)

Natürlich nicht , Martin , wir haben Dir doch immer vertraut  
Es ist wohl so , dass viele der geheimen STs vor einiger Zeit und die trails , die eigentlich jeder kennt , erst vor Kurzem zerstört worden sind  Es ist schade aber wir können ja zunächst auf den Lüderich ausweichen. 

@ REDKING

Klaus, die Stämme die ich auf den trails gesehn habe kriegt man nur mit schwerem Gerät weg  Ansonsten ist Deine Idee prima  

Bis bald

Guido





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, hat Ihr eigentlich gedacht,
> dass Onkel juchhu alias Erklärbär Euch Schauer märchen wg. der Zustände der STR in der Hardt erzählt ,
> ...


----------



## ralf (2. April 2006)

Hallo KFLer,

bin heute am späten Nachmittag eine lockere KF-Runde gefahren.

Das war nicht wirklich spaßig. Die FABs sind dermaßen aufgeweicht, daß man sie eigentlich zum Trail erklären müsste ...
Habe die Runde eigentlich nur fertig durchgezogen um "Druck" aus den Beinen zu lassen. 

Gruß Ralf + ggf. bis Mittwoch, weiß aber noch nicht genau.


----------



## hama687 (2. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich nicht , Martin , wir haben Dir doch immer vertraut
> Es ist wohl so , dass viele der geheimen STs vor einiger Zeit und die trails , die eigentlich jeder kennt , erst vor Kurzem zerstört worden sind  Es ist schade aber wir können ja zunächst auf den Lüderich ausweichen.
> 
> @ REDKING
> ...



das Hauptproblem sehe ich in meinen Augen nicht mal die Baum Stämme die man wirklich nur mit Motersäge und co weg bekommt sondern in den Abdrücken der Forstmachienen die riesige Schanzen durch den Wald reisen aber den Boden bekommt man nicht mehr so leicht gerade...


----------



## juchhu (4. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,

"Pimb my Bike" macht Fortschritte.

Angebot für Laufräder 'läuft.

Habe gerade einen RS ARIO Adjust 190 mm mit Dämpferbuchsen für 145  geschossen.    

Das macht dann echte 120 mm Federweg am HR mit sensationell sensiblen Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,4.  

Geil, jetzt fehlen nur noch LRS und Federgabel (Steuersatz und Vorbau) sowie große Scheiben mit Adapter. 

Bis die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. April 2006)

Liest sich gut , Martin  Glückwunsch 






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> "Pimb my Bike" macht Fortschritte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (4. April 2006)

@ all

Ich plane für das kommende Wochenende am Sonntag dem 9.04.2006 bei der CTF Brohltal  mitzufahren. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Tour im Vulkanpark, einer sehr reizvollen Gegend. Im Plan sind 38 km und ca. 1000  hm 

Start wäre in Wehr : um 9:00 Uhr (Anfahrtbeschreibung usw. findet man auf der website)

Das würde bedeuten um ca. 7:00 Uhr  in Köln loszufahren .

Heftige Sache  aber bei annehmbarem Wetter könnte das eine geile Sache werden. Einige Hennefer  usw. werden wohl auch dorthinfahren und starten. Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir eine nette Gruppe zusammen bekommen. Medet euch doch mal dazu.

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## i-men (4. April 2006)

Tja Guido, dann stelle mal umgehend die Regentänze ein und wir können drüber sprechen. Ich würde es also schon vom Wetter abhängig machen, hätte aber schon große Lust.

Ingo


----------



## Bikenstoffel (4. April 2006)

Hallo Ihr Bergziegen,

ich bin dabei  

Wieso nicht die 52 km mit 1462 hm? - wir haben doch alle Zeit der Welt und können schön gemütlich fahren.

Ich fände es als kleine Herausforderung sich mal an fast 1500 hm zu wagen. 

Sollte die Mission scheitern   können wir bestimmt einen Mengenrabatt fürs Sauerstoffzelt aushandeln  

Wenn die Mehrheit lieber die 38er Strecke fährt, schließe ich mich natürlich Euch an.

Wie sieht es aus?

38 km mit 1167 hm

oder 

52 km mit 1462 hm

Viele Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## hama687 (4. April 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Bergziegen,
> 
> ich bin dabei
> 
> ...



muhaaaa du spinnst doch


----------



## Montana (4. April 2006)

Wäre schön , Ingo. Mein Vorschlag wäre wir könnten uns dann in Wehr treffen und sollten mit den anderen aus Hennef usw. (Klaus, Frank etc.) gegen spätestens 9:00 Uhr starten. 38 km 1000 hm ist zunächst angepeilt.
Bis morgen zum Training  Guido



			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Guido, dann stelle mal umgehend die Regentänze ein und wir können drüber sprechen. Ich würde es also schon vom Wetter abhängig machen, hätte aber schon große Lust.
> 
> Ingo



Grüss Dich Christoph,

also die 38 km und ca. 1000 hm das war ein Vorschlag . Voriges Jahr war das Wetter wohl so Klasse, das die IBC Bande locker (aber ausserhalb des Zeitrahmens)   die 52 km geschafft hat. Ich habe gehört , dass man das unterwegs noch variieren kann. Ich peile  max. 1000 hm an. Dann bin immer noch ca. 350 hm mehr wie bei meinem bisherigem Rekord gefahren  Nun gut , für irgendwas sollte der Winterpokal ja gut gewesen sein.  Ich freue mioch auf Sonntag. Hoffentlich haben wir gutes Wetter.

Viele Grüsse 

Guido



			
				Bikenstoffel  schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Bergziegen,
> 
> ich bin dabei
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (4. April 2006)

Hi Guido,

da wäre ich gerne dabei!  

Nun habe ich da aber noch ein paar Probleme ...  

- 7.00 h ist mir definitiv zu früh. Bin bekennender Morgenmuffel.  
- Das Frühjahr ruft. Bei schönem Wetter möchte meine Familie mit Wohnwagen nach Holland starten ... ... ich übrigens auch.  
- Bei schlechtem Wetter fehlt mir die Motivation ... ... bin bekennender "im trockenen Fahrer" und Nichtfrierer.

Was bliebe wäre der Zustand dazwischen. Für diesen Fall biete ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit mit Bike auf dem Dach an.
Also, ich möchte die Wetterentwicklung abwarten.

Übrigens: Wo nehmen die auf 37 Km die über 1000 Hm her? 500-600 Hm hielte ich da für realistischer ...

Gruß Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Ich plane für das kommende Wochenende am Sonntag dem 9.04.2006 bei der CTF Brohltal  mitzufahren. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Tour im Vulkanpark, einer sehr reizvollen Gegend. Im Plan sind 38 km und ca. 1000  hm
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (4. April 2006)

Schade,

am dem Wochenede bin ich schon verplant. Bin mit den highlifecruisern von Bingen nach Koblenz unterwegs     . An zwei Tagen rund 110 km und über 2000 hm  ...Das wird bestimmt spaßig   ... vorallem abends  

Bis morgen Abend 

Jörg


----------



## Ommer (4. April 2006)

Hallo Guido,

interessante Sache, CTF, eine Country-Tour. Kann man auch langsam fahren. Ob da ein alter Mann mitfahrn kann? 

Das würd mir schon Spaß machen, gerade jetzt bei der kühlen Temperatur. Es geht aber nicht, weil ich ab Samstag im östlichen Ungarn sein werde. Dort gibts herrlich warmes Wasser im Thermalbad - Radfahren kann man auch - (hm < 100). Im August gibts einen Marathon in Eger. http://www.mtb-news.de/links/out.php?PHPSESSID=22821e2f700f3634af14107174bbc3cf&ID=1032 
Dafür müssten wir noch etwas trainieren 

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. April 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

mit dem frühen Aufstehen habe ich auch ein Problem.  Es halt so , dass einige Leute aus dem Regionalforum um 9:00 Uhr in Wehr gemeinsam starten wollen. Ich finde das sehr interessant und beisse deshalb in den sauren Apfel und ... Kurze Nacht und viele hms sind bestimmt eine geile Sache.    

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch Training aus  ?




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> 
> da wäre ich gerne dabei!
> 
> ...




Viel Spass am kommenden Wochenende  Jörg. Dafür darfst Du Dich morgen schonen.   

Gruß

Guido




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Schade,
> 
> am dem Wochenede bin ich schon verplant. Bin mit den highlifecruisern von Bingen nach Koblenz unterwegs    . An zwei Tagen rund 110 km und über 2000 hm  ...Das wird bestimmt spaßig  ... vorallem abends
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (4. April 2006)

Achim , die CTF ist für junggebliebene alte Männer  bestens geeignet. Aber Ungarn ist doch noch viel cooler. Viel Spass dort - wir sehen uns morgen wie ich gerade sehe  

Wann geht es wieder rund um Ommer ?     Nach den Osterferien wär nett.

VG Guido




			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> interessante Sache, CTF, eine Country-Tour. Kann man auch langsam fahren. Ob da ein alter Mann mitfahrn kann?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (4. April 2006)

ja, Guido,

nach den Osterferien gehts wieder los, " rund um Ommerborn " 
sonntags morgens um 7:00 

bis morgen

Achim


----------



## ralf (4. April 2006)

... sorry, denke eher nein. Habe derzeit viele Termine im Job und kann schwer den Feierabend vorausplanen.  
Vom Wetterproblem möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen ...  

Gruß Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch Training aus  ?
> ...


----------



## Montana (5. April 2006)

Da habe ich ja was angefangen  7:00 Uhr Sonntag  scheint die neue Startzeit zu werden.




			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ja, Guido,
> 
> nach den Osterferien gehts wieder los, " rund um Ommerborn "
> sonntags morgens um 7:00
> ...




Kein Problem Ralf   Dann kommste eben beim nächsten Mal wieder mit. Es sieht nächste Woche wohl nach einem _Gründonnnertagsritt_ aus.

Gruß

Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... sorry, denke eher nein. Habe derzeit viele Termine im Job und kann schwer den Feierabend vorausplanen.
> Vom Wetterproblem möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf


----------



## freebiker_yam (5. April 2006)

Moin, Feierabend, und fängt das wieder an zu schütten :-((((
Wenn das nicht besser wird passe ich wahrscheinlich nachher mit 
der Runde durch unseren Königsforst. Also nicht auf mich warten.
Gruß 
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. April 2006)

Das ist nur eine Schauer gewesen. Hier in Lev scheint wieder die Sonne  
Es sind auch nur Schauern (wenn überhaupt) angekündigt. 

Bis nachher


Guido




			
				freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Feierabend, und fängt das wieder an zu schütten :-((((
> Wenn das nicht besser wird passe ich wahrscheinlich nachher mit
> der Runde durch unseren Königsforst. Also nicht auf mich warten.
> Gruß
> Bernhard


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2006)

Genau, wat wär ne KFL-Tour ohne Matsch und Regen??


----------



## Montana (5. April 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*KFL Mittwochs Training*

05.04.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Achim @ Ommer
Alex @ hama687
Ingo @ i-men
Jörg @ Schnegge
Mattes @ Mattes245
Stefan @ Balu968 
Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung :

_Nettes KFL Auscheidungstrainingsrennen   Nur 4 kamen durch  
Volles Rohr viele Hügel rauf und wieder runter. Hagel Sonne und Frost. Terrain : Königsforst   _

Fahrdauer netto (ohne An- und Abfahrt) : ca. 3:00 Std 
Streckenlänge : 35 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 450 hm (Geko Aufzeichnung)


Viele Grüsse

Guido

GEKO Aufzeichnung folgt bald.


----------



## Motörhead29 (6. April 2006)

Oh je ich hab's verpennt. Ich hoffe ich bin dann nächste Woche Mittwoch wach  .


----------



## i-men (6. April 2006)

Mensch Arno,
wie kann man denn den Mittwochs Ride verpennen  

War wie immer ne schöne Tour mit sehr netten Leuten.

Wie wärs mit Guidos Sonntagsvorschlag?

Ingo


----------



## Montana (6. April 2006)

Stimmt auffallend  Ingo. Es war nett wie immer. Das ist halt die feundliche Kölner und Umgebung Gang  

@ Arno , das hast Du verpasst.

*Unsere Tour in 2 D    5.04.2006*







*Und das beliebte Höhenprofil *






VG Guido



			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Arno,
> wie kann man denn den Mittwochs Ride verpennen
> 
> War wie immer ne schöne Tour mit sehr netten Leuten.
> ...


----------



## Montana (7. April 2006)

@ all

ich habe mal den nächsten KFL Termin eingetragen. Es geht am *Gründonnerstag* durch den KF zum Lüderich hoch und wieder zurück.

ca. 40 km und 500 hm 

Tempo : langsam
Schwierigkeit : mittel 

*13.04.2006  Start : 18:00 Uhr*

Hier eintragen 

Bis dann

Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> ich habe mal den nächsten KFL Termin eingetragen. Es geht am *Gründonnerstag* durch den KF zum Lüderich hoch und wieder zurück.
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

die Gründonnerstagtour reizt mich.  

Sag mal Gudio @Montana, wie sieht denn Deine voraussichtliche Streckenführung aus?

Wenn ich bis dann mein HR-Naben-Problem gelöst habe, würde ich gerne mitfahren ggf. unterwegs dazustoßen bzw. je nach Rückroute ab Moitzfeld mich wieder von Euch trennen  .

Hast Du schon was ausgearbeitet?

VG Martin

PS: Ist die Tour Stützräder-tauglich?


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> die Gründonnerstagtour reizt mich.



Freut mich   Martin,  die Tour wird auch bestimmt reizend  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Gudio @Montana, wie sieht denn Deine voraussichtliche Streckenführung aus?



Ich wollte durch den KF via Lehmbach zum Lüderich hoch . Nun habe ich gestern im Anschluss an die CTF Brohltal festgestellt , dass einige geplante Weg entweder nicht vorhanden oder nicht gut fahrbar waren. Daher wird noch weitergeforscht.  Das wird aber ...  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bis dann mein HR-Naben-Problem gelöst habe, würde ich gerne mitfahren ggf. unterwegs dazustoßen bzw. je nach Rückroute ab Moitzfeld mich wieder von Euch trennen  .
> 
> Hast Du schon was ausgearbeitet?
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich sehr freuen  Stützräder braucht man nicht. Ich habe zur Zeit nur ein halbes linkes Pedal . Auch das reicht dicke  

VG Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe zur Zeit nur ein halbes linkes Pedal ...



Hallo Guido,

nichts, was nicht schon am Mittwoch preisgünstig ersetzt werden könnte: Guckst Du hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> nichts, was nicht schon am Mittwoch preisgünstig ersetzt werden könnte: Guckst Du hier!




Danke für den Tipp Hemut  

Ich glaube ich hole mir auch die Schuhe dazu.  Für den KF ist das Material ausreichend  

Guido

EDIT : Bild vom kaputten Fahrradteil hier  

P.S. Wo war denn das MTM bei der Brohltal CTF ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. April 2006)

Schuhe dazu gibt es heute bei PLUS (inkl. Cleats) für rd. 20 Euro!


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schuhe dazu gibt es heute bei "PLUS" (inkl. Cleats) für rd. 20 Euro!



Kann man damit auch einen Marathon bestreiten ? 
Ach was frage *ich*


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

Plus ist ja stark  

Hier habe ich ein super tolles Angebot gefunden :
........................................................................................................................................


24 Zoll Elektrofahrrad REX E-Bike 
Artikelnummer 95972900
Versandkosten pro Bestellung 3,95 â¬ 
Speditionskosten 20,- â¬ 	579.-inkl. MwSt. 16% 	


Das Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor ist Schnee von gestern, denn im Gegensatz zu alten Verbrennungsmotoren ist dieser Elektromotor kaum zu hÃ¶ren. *Sie brauchen also nicht mehr zu fÃ¼rchten, bei Steigungen ins Schwitzen zu kommen und kÃ¶nnen unbemerkt ein bisschen schummeln: sachte am Griff drehen, leicht weitertreten und entspannt ankommen!*
........................................................................................................................................

     

Das ist genau das Teil was ich suche

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Plus ist ja stark
> 
> Hier habe ich ein super tolles Angebot gefunden :
> ........................................................................................................................................
> ...


 
http://www.plus.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/ViewStatic-Binary;sid=hOEZMKdZ08gaMONj3Hb-0JBnvvgyUuGvsKI=?Resource=%2fproductimages%2f95972900_ImageBig1

*Maße und Gewicht* 

Rahmenhöhe: ca. 48 cm
Gewicht: ca. 38 kg   
VG Martin

PS: Da nutzen Dir auch die 432 W Aufnahmeleistung im Gelände nicht mehr viel.

PPS: Wenn Du mit dem Ding in eines der üblich KFL-Schlammlöcher fährst, kann Dich nur noch ein Holzrückefahrzeug retten.


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.plus.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/ViewStatic-Binary;sid=hOEZMKdZ08gaMONj3Hb-0JBnvvgyUuGvsKI=?Resource=%2fproductimages%2f95972900_ImageBig1
> 
> *Maße und Gewicht*
> 
> ...



Es gab (gibt) doch diese Diskussion über zu fahrende Mega Steigungen   Da könnte man doch mal solch ein Fahrrad auf "Herz und Nieren" prüfen.  

38 kg ist ja noch schwerer wie TickTacks MTB E-Bike


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab (gibt) doch diese Diskussion über zu fahrende Mega Steigungen  Da könnte man doch mal solch ein Fahrrad auf "Herz und Nieren" prüfen.
> 
> 38 kg ist ja noch schwerer wie TickTacks MTB E-Bike


 
Das Interessante an Deiner Idee ist der AWD (AllWheelsDrive ). Vorne mit max. 432 Watt und hinten mit locker dem Doppelten als gut trainiertes KFL-Team-Mitglied.   

VG Martin

PS: Habe am Lüderich noch ein paar schöne steile Trails gefunden. Allerdings ist der Waldboden stellenweise so weich bzw. nachgiebig, dass Du bergauf keinen Fahrradständer mehr brauchst. Rammst das VR in die Schräge, und schon steht das Bike. 

OK, abwärts werden die Trails echt Laune machen.


----------



## hama687 (10. April 2006)

So leute ich brauche eure Hilfe von wo hatt man den besten Blick über Köln?

- Hard oben da wo das Huas zusammen gefallen ist
- Königsforst Tütberg oben

oder sonst wo????? Please help    bzw. wo kann man auch noch am besten Rasten ?


----------



## juchhu (10. April 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So leute ich brauche eure Hilfe von wo hatt man den besten Blick über Köln?
> 
> - *(1)*Hard oben da wo das Huas zusammen gefallen ist
> - Königsforst Tütberg oben
> ...


 

Ist nicht schlecht. Aussichtspunkt wird auch "die acht Brüder" genannt, da hier acht Kiefern zusammenstehen. Leider begrenzt der Wald die Blickrichtung nach Südwest.
Schön ist auch die Sicht von den Besucherparkplätzen am Vinzenz-Pallotti-Hospital in Bensberg (ca. 180 m ü. NN, Südseite des Hackberges). Von dort hat am Sicht auf ganz Köln. Leider nur über Siedlungsstraßen zu erreichen.
Telegrafenberg in der Wahner Heide (ca. 138 m ü. NN). Gute Sicht auf Flughafen und die südlichen Kölner Stadtgebiete. (Nicht verwechseln mit der 'Aussichtsplattform' bei Juchhus Tour zum blauen Flughafen.)
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So leute ich brauche eure Hilfe von wo hatt man den besten Blick über Köln?


...vom Dom...


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht schlecht. Aussichtspunkt wird auch "die acht Brüder" genannt, da hier acht Kiefern zusammenstehen. Leider begrenzt der Wald die Blickrichtung nach Südwest.
> Schön ist auch die Sicht von den Besucherparkplätzen am Vinzenz-Pallotti-Hospital in Bensberg (ca. 180 m ü. NN, Südseite des Hackberges). Von dort hat am Sicht auf ganz Köln. Leider nur über Siedlungsstraßen zu erreichen.
> Telegrafenberg in der Wahner Heide (ca. 138 m ü. NN). Gute Sicht auf Flughafen und die südlichen Kölner Stadtgebiete. (Nicht verwechseln mit der 'Aussichtsplattform' bei Juchhus Tour zum blauen Flughafen.)
> VG Martin



Vom Bensberger Schloss ist es auch nicht schlecht  Wäre mein Tipp

Ansonsten gebe ich Enrgy  recht : Dom oder Colonius. Beides leider mittem MTB schlecht zu erklimmen.


----------



## hama687 (10. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Bensberger Schloss ist es auch nicht schlecht  Wäre mein Tipp
> 
> Ansonsten gebe ich Enrgy  recht : Dom oder Colonius. Beides leider mittem MTB schlecht zu erklimmen.



Ich gebs offen zu ich war noch nie am Bensberger Schloss wo denn da? bzw. wie komm ich da hin?  Und lohnt es sich echt? 

Naja soll ja nicht nur für mich sein der Ausblick    *hust*


----------



## Montana (10. April 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebs offen zu ich war noch nie am Bensberger Schloss wo denn da? bzw. wie komm ich da hin?  Und lohnt es sich echt?
> 
> Naja soll ja nicht nur für mich sein der Ausblick    *hust*



Ja dann in jedem Fall Bensberger Schloss    

Fährst Du z.B. bis zum Forsthaus - dann nach rechts und dann immer gerade aus nach oben. Zur Not in Bensberg fragen. Lohnt sich vom Optischen *100% *gerade auch in netter Begleitung  

Have fun.


----------



## bikekiller (11. April 2006)

Tag liebe KFL´ler !

Nach langer Pause möchte ich gerne wieder mit euch trainieren. Gleich nach Ostern bin ich wieder dabei. Die Tour an Gründonnerstag hört sich gut an aber leider bin ich zu der Zeit inner church - ist ja klar.

Wie ich sehe ist juchu wieder dabei ? Habe lange nix mehr von ihm gehört. Grüß Dich ! 

Schnegge raced ja konsequent mit den highlivecruisern Mörderetappen. Respekt !

Montana hält die KFL´ler zusammen. Das ist beachtlich !

Falls es einen von euch überkommt, mehrfach die Woche abends Grundlagen oder 6 Hubbel abzufahren, dann sagt mir Bescheid. Ich bin immer Mo, Di, KFL Tags und Sa + So unterwegs. Nach Feierabend (ca. 17:30 Uhr) bzw. am WOE vormittags ab 10:00 Uhr oder 11:00 Uhr.

Für diejenigen, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben: die shirts sind endlich fertig und megahammercool geworden. Schaut mal rein, wenn ihr mögt.

Also bis nach Ostern ! Eine besinnliche Karwoche, frohe Ostern und happy trails !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (11. April 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wie ich sehe ist juchu wieder dabei ? Habe lange nix mehr von ihm gehört. Grüß Dich !
> 
> ...


 
Gruß zurück  . Bin aber nur dabei, wenn ich bis dahin meine HR-Nabe getauscht habe. 

Werde Guido aber mit ein paar Teilrouten mit ausreichend Trailanteil 'beglücken'. 

VG Martin

PS: Wenn Du Dein zukünftiges RM Vertex steuerlich als Betriebsausgabe (Firmenfahrzeug) ansetzen willst, frag' mich vor, sonst macht Dir Dein Finanzamt einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. April 2006)

Hoffen wir mal , dass der arme Guido   am Gründonnerstag nicht alleine durch den KF gurken muss. Dann mache ich mir aber einen ganz Lauen  Ich werde mich dann komplett auf den Westen beschränken und max. 30 km / < 100 hm fahren  Ich habe letzten Sonntag erstmalig > 800 hm geschafft  Jetzt ist endlich Schluss mit dem harten Training  Das Ziel ist erreicht   

VG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß zurück  . Bin aber nur dabei, wenn ich bis dahin meine HR-Nabe getauscht habe.
> 
> Werde Guido aber mit ein paar Teilrouten mit ausreichend Trailanteil 'beglücken'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (11. April 2006)

Tach bikekiller,

du bist selbstverständlich immer herzlich willkommen. Hast uns schon richtig gefehlt. Ich mache gerne auch noch mal eine 6 Hügelchen Tour mit  

Die Trikot sehen klasse aus  Ich werde sie mir beim Testival mal genau anschauen. Werde aber erst sehr spät erscheinen können, da ich an diesem Tag vorher noch mehrere Stunden Fussball spielen muss  Hoffentlich geht das gut  Bitte Daumen drücken ....

Bis bald wieder

Montana







			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Tag liebe KFL´ler !
> 
> Nach langer Pause möchte ich gerne wieder mit euch trainieren. Gleich nach Ostern bin ich wieder dabei. Die Tour an Gründonnerstag hört sich gut an aber leider bin ich zu der Zeit inner church - ist ja klar.
> 
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wo war denn das MTM bei der Brohltal CTF ?



Der Wille war stark, das Fleisch war schwach 

Nachdem ich so um 2:00 Uhr ins Bett gefallen war, besser gesagt getorkelt, habe ich morgens zur Aufstehzeit einfach mal meinen Promillespiegel getestet , die Entscheidung sich rumzudrehen und weiterzuschlafen war einfach stärker  

Mit Euren Bildern habt Ihr mich genug bestraft.  

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Montana (11. April 2006)

Also, Boris, wie mein Wecker am Sonntag um 6:15 ging  , habe ich auch gedacht : Du (ich  ) spinnst !!! Aber dann war ich auf den Beinen und alles nahm seinen Lauf. Ich will kein Öl ins Feuer giessen aber es war ....  
Nur die MTMer und TT(S)er fehlten etwas. Thomas war wenigstens so nett uns zunächst einzuholen und musste dann später auf die Jagd  und wurde nicht mehr gesehen.  

Schade, ich wäre gerne mit euch um BaMü herumgefahren , aber da sind wir in Osterferien. 

Bis bald mal wieder im KöFo oder KoFo oder in der richtigen Eifel. 

Gruß

Guido




			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wille war stark, das Fleisch war schwach
> 
> Nachdem ich so um 2:00 Uhr ins Bett gefallen war, besser gesagt getorkelt, habe ich morgens zur Aufstehzeit einfach mal meinen Promillespiegel getestet , die Entscheidung sich rumzudrehen und weiterzuschlafen war einfach stärker
> 
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (12. April 2006)

> ...mehrere Stunden Fussball spielen muss  Hoffentlich geht das gut  Bitte Daumen drücken ....
> 
> Bis bald wieder
> 
> Montana




Ist gebongt, ich drücke beide Daumen für das Spiel !!! Viel Spaß und viele Tore.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Schildbürger (12. April 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So leute ich brauche eure Hilfe von wo hatt man den besten Blick über Köln?
> 
> - Hard oben da wo das Huas zusammen gefallen ist
> - Königsforst Tütberg oben
> ...



Hallo Alex,
In Oberholz, das liegt zwischen Voiswinkel und Eikamp, ca. 216m hoch, da kannst du sogar über die Hardt sehen bis zum 7G. 
Fotos habe ich da schon einige gemacht.


----------



## Montana (13. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

also die Wettervorhersage sieht für unsere heutige abendliche Trainingsrunde garnicht so schlecht aus.  Ich hätte schon grosse  Lust unsere Tour um ein paar Lüderich FABs und leichte STs auszubauen. Mit Martin und Jörg haben wir ja auch ortskundige Lüderich Bezwinger dabei.

@ juchhu Danke für die Lüderich-Runden-Idee. Sehr interessant  

Bis heute abend

Guido


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> also die Wettervorhersage sieht für unsere heutige abendliche Trainingsrunde garnicht so schlecht aus.  Ich hätte schon grosse Lust unsere Tour um ein paar Lüderich FABs und leichte STs auszubauen. Mit Martin und Jörg haben wir ja auch ortskundige Lüderich Bezwinger dabei.
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

habe gerade massig Arbeit per Fax reinbekommen. 
Muss leider noch bearbeitet werden. 

Da meine Hinterradnabe noch nicht umgebaut ist, und ich angesichts dieser noch zu erledigenden Arbeiten sowie des beschissenen Wetters keine Lust mehr auf eine Tour habe,
oute ich mich als Heulsuse und Jammerlappen  .

Kurz und bündig: ich melde mich jetzt ab.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass. 

VG Martin 

PS: Die Tütberg-Lüderich-Tütberg-Tour (ca. 16 km mit 450 hm , da sind immerhin rund 280 hm pro 10 km , da würde sich so manche Holzpuppe drüber freuen ) kann im südlich Teil des Königsforstes (Übergang zum Lüderich) etwas schwierig werden. Das letzte Mal mußte ich über einige Bäume klettern.
Der Singletrail nordwestlich vom Lüderich vorbei an einer Abschlagszone des GP runter zur Sülz ist bei Nässe mit größerer Vorsicht zu fahren. Schöne fette glitschige Querwurzeln im abfallenden Gelände.  

Ich weiß schon, warum ich nicht mitfahre.


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... oute ich mich als Heulsuse und Jammerlappen  .



Das wär' jetzt nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär' jetzt nicht nötig gewesen.


 
Das auch nicht!  

Aber bei der Einstellung, ausgedrückt durch die aktuelle Signatur
 (UTC 13.04.2006, 10:10 Uhr, "Fühlen Sie sich durch mein Posting in irgend einer Weise verletzt oder peinlich berührt? Der Inhalt mag Ihnen in empörender Weise über Gebühr unkorrekt, haltlos, schlecht oder auch nur geschmacklos vorkommen? 
Wenn dem so ist, danken Sie einem höheren Wesen Ihrer Wahl dafür, dass Sie in einem Land leben wo dergleichen noch veröffentlicht werden darf und vermeiden Sie sicherheitshalber jeden weiteren Kontakt mit mir. (TK)" ),
wundert es mich nicht.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das auch nicht!



Doch Schnucki, Du bist so herrlich berechenbar


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Doch Schnucki, Du bist so herrlich berechenbar


 
Wahrscheinlich ist das bei mir schon der Beginn der Altersweisheit. 

Die Berechnenbarkeit erleichtert mir und den Menschen,
die sich mit mir beschäftigen dürfen/müssen,
enorm die Zusammenarbeit und verbessert das Ergebnis.

Sei aber getröstet, 
wenn Dein tatsächliches Alter dem Deiner derzeitigen Profileingabe einspricht, 
wirst Du es auch anders sehen.

Gut Ding will Weile haben. 

VG Martin

PS: BTW, Verein schon gegründet? 
Habe noch keine Eintragung im Vereinsregister gefunden. 
Oder war das auch nur eine provokante, kokette Absichtserklärung?
UAWNG


----------



## Manni (13. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade massig Arbeit per Fax reinbekommen.
> Muss leider noch bearbeitet werden.
> ...




Wärste besser mit uns gekommen, Dienstag war der KF annähernd ausgetrocknet  und dann hätten wir wohl auch nicht den Juchhu-Trail verpasst und wären nicht im Fangzaun gelandet 

P.S. Für euren Rosenkrieg um die 30% nicht Grad  Link


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich ist das bei mir schon .. bla bla ..





Du nimmst das wirklich ernst!?


----------



## Montana (13. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wärste besser mit uns gekommen, Dienstag war der KF annähernd ausgetrocknet  *und dann hätten wir wohl auch nicht den Juchhu-Trail verpasst und wären nicht im Fangzaun gelandet *
> 
> P.S. Für euren Rosenkrieg um die 30% nicht Grad  Link



Moment mal , woher willst Du das denn wissen  Martin war auch schon lange nicht mehr in der Gegend  

Übrigens: Im trockenem KF kann jeder  


@ Martin 

Schade ich hätte mich gefreut     - dann vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du nimmst das wirklich ernst!?


 
Solltest Du mir mit diesem und den vergangenen Postings sagen wollen, 
dass alles, 
was Du gesagt, getan hast, und wie ich Dich in unterschiedlichen Situationen erlebt habe, 
grundsätzlich nicht ernst zu nehmen war, ist bzw. sein wird, 
dann war es wirklich Zeitverschwendung, 
Deine Bekanntschaft gemacht zu haben. Schade! 

Aber ich glaube ja immer unerschütterlich an das Gute im Menschen,
und deswegen erkläre ich mir Dein Verhalten mit Deinem hoffentlich temporären Gefühlschaos.  

Wird schon wieder. 

VG Martin

PS: Zwar hat ein kluger Mann mal gesagt: "Love is the answer",
damit geht aber nicht einher, 
dass man grundsätzlich die Liebe in Frage stellen sollte.


----------



## hama687 (13. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest Du mir mit diesem und den vergangenen Postings sagen wollen,
> dass alles,
> was Du gesagt, getan hast, und wie ich Dich in unterschiedlichen Situationen erlebt habe,
> grundsätzlich nicht ernst zu nehmen war, ist bzw. sein wird,
> ...



klasse thema was hatt das mit dem KFl zu tun....???


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest Du mir mit diesem und den vergangenen Postings sagen wollen,
> dass alles,
> was Du gesagt, getan hast, und wie ich Dich in unterschiedlichen Situationen erlebt habe,
> grundsätzlich nicht ernst zu nehmen war, ist bzw. sein wird,
> ...




*Räusper*

Die Hinterradnabe hättest sogar Du jetzt fertig ..


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...(ca. 16 km mit 450 hm , da sind immerhin rund* 280 hm pro 10 km* , da würde sich so manche Holzpuppe drüber freuen )



Hört sich ganz gut an  - allerdings erscheint mir die Hardt eher etwas flach im Vergleich zu Altenberg. Ich komme jetzt fast schon an mein (Traum-)Ziel von 300 HM pro km; natürlich nur ganz ausgewählte Strecken.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wärste besser mit uns gekommen, *(1)*Dienstag war der KF annähernd ausgetrocknet  und dann hätten wir wohl auch nicht den *(2)*Juchhu-Trail verpasst und wären nicht im Fangzaun gelandet
> 
> P.S. *(3)*Für euren Rosenkrieg um die 30% nicht Grad  Link


 

Schon richtig, aber Dienstag war die Hinterradnabe immer defekt/gerissen.
Fangzaum? Auf der Südseite der Königsforstes? Jaja, das kommt davon ohne Localguide in das NRW größte zusammenhängende Waldgebiet ohne notwendiges Wissen und Demut hinzufahren!
Kenne ich, bin ich zwar noch nicht hochgefahren, aber schließlich sind das rund 1,4 km. Also mehr als das 20-fache der besagten 30°(!!!) Ministrecke. Ich glaube, dass die Wirkung der Streckenlänge immer unterschätzt wird. 
90° (max. 20 cm Absprunghöhe) Bordsteinkante sind ja im Gegensatz zu 90° (und rund 1.600 m Absprunghöhe) Grand Canyon auch kein Problem (selbst ohne Fahrtechnik).
VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> klasse thema was hatt das mit dem KFl zu tun....???


Gar nichts!


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Räusper*
> 
> Die Hinterradnabe hättest sogar Du jetzt fertig ..


 
Hab jetzt Mittagspause, und da wird nicht gearbeitet, gar nicht. 



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ganz gut an  - allerdings erscheint mir die Hardt eher etwas flach im Vergleich zu Altenberg. Ich komme jetzt fast schon an mein (Traum-)Ziel von 300 HM pro km; natürlich nur ganz ausgewählte Strecken.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Bernd


 
*Hardt??? Hä???  Nix Hardt  Königsforst/Lüderich  *



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> PS: Die Tütberg-Lüderich-Tütberg-Tour (ca. 16 km mit 450 hm , da sind immerhin rund 280 hm pro 10 km , da würde sich so manche Holzpuppe drüber freuen )
> ...


 
Die Tour geht ab Startpunkt Tütberg runter Richtung Sülz, Lehmberg wieder hoch, zur Sülz runter, rüber zum Lüderich hoch, ein-, zweimal rauf und runter sowie rund herum, runter zur Sülz und über Hellenthal wieder zum Tütberg.

Bei entsprechender Optimierung lassen sich bestimmt auch mehr als 300 hm pro 10 km erfahren. 

VG Martin

PS: Es ist keine virtuelle Streckenführung.  
Diese Teiltour wurde bereits mehrmals, auch mit TeilnehmerInnen, befahren.

PPS: Habe gerade aus alten Tourdaten eine kleine Lüderichrunde gebaut. Start am Ringwall auf dem Lüderich (ca. 250 m ü. NN) runter zur Sülz (ca. 100 m ü. NN) über Singletrails, rauf über die Zufahrtsstraße zum Golfparkplatz und zum Ausgangspunkt: 150 hm und 4,5 km = 333 hm pro 10 km    Hallo Manni, das wäre doch mal was für uns Uphiller?!


----------



## Montana (13. April 2006)

Hört sich ausgezeichnet an .Das machen wir heute abend  Dann kommen wir wenn wir diese Strecke mehrmals wiederholen locker auf 1500 -1800 hm  Anschliessend können wir dann auch direkt zu Hardy nach Burscheid fahren. 

@ ALEX

Wo ist Deine Anmeldung  

Viele Grüsse

Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt Mittagspause, und da wird nicht gearbeitet, gar nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ausgezeichnet an .Das machen wir heute abend  Dann kommen wir wenn wir diese Strecke mehrmals wiederholen locker auf *1500 -1800 hm * Anschliessend können wir dann auch direkt zu Hardy nach Burscheid fahren.
> 
> [...Viele Grüsse
> 
> Guido



Ziel sollten meines Erachtens bei solch langen Touren immer die > 2 Hkm sein!


----------



## Montana (13. April 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel sollten meines Erachtens bei solch langen Touren immer die > 2 Hkm sein!




Das ist dann aber nur was für *Sport*ler   Wir sind *KFL*er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Ziel sollten meines Erachtens bei solch langen Touren immer die > 2 Hkm sein!


 
Ja, ne is klar . Allerdings sollten dann die 2 hkm sowohl im Up- als auch im Downhill  erfahr- und nicht erschoben worden sein.

1 hkm habe ich letzten Sonntag auf eine Nordic-Walking-Tour mit Hund  auf einer Teilstrecke von etwas mehr als 16 km 'erfahren'. Die restlichen 15 km hatten dann nur noch knapp 600 hm. 

VG Martin

PS: Auf der optimierten Lüderichrunde brauchst Du für 2 hkm gerade mal 27 km Fahrtstrecke  , konditionsstarke MTB-ler sollten es in unter zwei Stunden schaffen.


----------



## Montana (13. April 2006)

Ich habe jetzt eine ganz nette Lüderich FAB Runde zusammengebastelt. Die STs heben wir uns dann eben für den Sommer auf. Es werden jetzt ca. 550 hm und 40 km  

Bis nachher

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ne is klar . Allerdings sollten dann die 2 hkm sowohl im Up- als auch im Downhill  erfahr- und nicht erschoben worden sein.
> 
> 1 hkm habe ich letzten Sonntag auf eine Nordic-Walking-Tour mit Hund  auf einer Teilstrecke von etwas mehr als 16 km 'erfahren'. Die restlichen 15 km hatten dann nur noch knapp 600 hm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann aber nur was für *Sport*ler   Wir sind *KFL*er.


KFL- ein bißchen hat das aber doch mit Sport zu tun oder nicht?

Sehen wir uns eigentlich beim SIT-Tag in Moitzfeld; so nach dem Motto: "Fläätdroppers meet KFL-Team" - Würde mich freuen 

Im übrigen wünsche ich allen KFLern ein schönes Osterfest!

Liebe Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Schnegge (13. April 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Sehen wir uns eigentlich beim SIT-Tag in Moitzfeld; so nach dem Motto: "Fläätdroppers meet KFL-Team" - Würde mich freuen



mich auch! Dann seh ich mich endlich auch mal   

Gruß Jörg

p.s. @Juchhu: ih glaube du haaste gaakeine Faahrrade


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> mich auch! Dann seh ich mich endlich auch mal
> 
> Gruß Jörg
> 
> p.s. @Juchhu: ih glaube du haaste gaakeine Faahrrade


 
Krass korrekt Alder , nur ein fettisch kaputtes Faahrrade. 

Kann sich aber nur noch um Wochen handeln, bis alle Anbau- und Ersatzteile geliefert worden sind.

Gestern habe ich die Mitteilung bekommen, dass meine anzufertigenden Dämpferbuchsen 2 Wochen Lieferverzögerung erfahren werden. 

Die Lieferung meiner Laufräder verzögern sich auch noch, und die gerissene HR-Nabe auf eine neue umzuspeichen habe ich im Augenblick doch keine Lust und Zeit. Tja, hat man Zeit, hat man keine Lust. Hat man Lust, hat man keine Zeit. 

Man sieht sich. Spätestens am 06.05.2006.

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (13. April 2006)

*So die PapaRazzi hatt wieder zu geschlagen kukt mal wer da angeflogen kommt            *







*Klasse Tour Guido, den Lüderich müssen wir echt weiter ausbauen... ps der Rest der Bilder ist hier zu finden*


----------



## Schnegge (13. April 2006)

Hat ma' wieder Spaß jemacht  



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

>


Das Bild vom Lüderichtrail....man kann es an den roten Augen erahnen  ...ich war danach für zwei Sekunden blind  und das im quasi freien Fall... ..aber ich hab's ja überlebt  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (14. April 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*Königsforst und Lüderich Runde am Gründonnerstag*
13.04.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 


Alex @ hama687
[email protected] 
[email protected]_yam
[email protected] grüner Frosch 
Jörg @ Schnegge

Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung :

Standardanfang bis zum Tütberg dort ging es die feinen trails runter Richtung Hellenthal. Stückchen Strasse dann über das kleine Stück tiefe Wiese zur kleinen Brücke . Dann folgte eine längere Lüderich Bezwingung via FAB bis zum Golfplatz - dann führt uns die Runde zum tollen langen Lüderich downhill  - wieder über die Brücke - nun ein kräftiges Stück tiefe Wiese - später dann den Wurzeltrail hoch zurück in den KF - Speedabfahrt runter und dann ein Stückchen Westtrail - über den Damm zum netten (für uns neuen) Easytrail  - dann den trail zum Wassertretbecken und die lange 4 spurige FAB runter - später noch bikekillertrail und über den Wildpark zurück zum Parkplatz.

Besonderheiten : Grosses Lob an den neuen Berhard - Klasse Leistung fürs erste Mal - Kannst gerne wiederkommen.  Danke auch an Boris für die weiteste Anreise . Den juchhu trail sind wir diesmal extra nicht gefahren _ (warum wohl  )_


Fahrdauer  : ca. 3:30 Std 
Streckenlänge : 38 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 480 hm (Geko Aufzeichnung)


Viele Grüsse

Guido

GEKO Aufzeichnung folgt unmittelbar.


----------



## Schnegge (14. April 2006)

*Rund um Agger und Sülz*

bitte hier  eintragen ​


----------



## Montana (14. April 2006)

*Das Lüderich Bezwinger Team *







von links nach rechts : freebiker_yam , grüner Frosch , hama687 (vorne) , Schnegge , Montana , bernhardwalter

*Unsere Tour in 2 D*






*Die beliebte Höhengrafik *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. April 2006)

Lieber Bernd , natürlich treiben wir auch Sport  Wir sehen es halt locker  mit teilweise doch hohen Ansprüchen für den kommenden Sommer. Alpenx - Pyrenäen  was man da so alles vor hat ....

Klar sehen wir uns beim SIT-Tag . Ich treibe vorher aber noch Fussball.

Euch Fläätdroppers wünsche ich auch ein schönes Osterfest.

Guido



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> KFL- ein bißchen hat das aber doch mit Sport zu tun oder nicht?
> 
> Sehen wir uns eigentlich beim SIT-Tag in Moitzfeld; so nach dem Motto: "Fläätdroppers meet KFL-Team" - Würde mich freuen
> 
> ...


----------



## freebiker_yam (14. April 2006)

Moin,moin
unsere Tour gestern hat wieder riesig Spaß gemacht.
Den ollen Lüderich sollten wir öfter mal anfahren. (Guido: vielleicht einen kürzeren Lenker damit Du besser zwischen den Bäumen durchpasst ?? )
Außerdem  können wir bei den Golfern immer unsere Bikes zwischendurch mal auf Hochglanz bringen  
Gruß an alle und frohe Ostern
See You next Week

Bernhard


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> *Rund um Agger und Sülz*
> 
> bitte hier  eintragen ​



Schade, dachte Du wolltest am 29.04. fahren, Sonntag sind wir auf Kommunion eingeladen, wo ich absolut nicht absagen kann. 

Grüße


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. April 2006)

Hallo KFL´ler,

gestern die Runde hat mir sehr gut gefallen  Es war von allem etwas dabei, Optimal für 3,5 STD.

Den Service von Euch kann man nicht mehr toppen - Waschbox und Schuhputzanlage unterwegs aufzustellen - Hut ab - das ist Service   

Die Runde sollten wir mal mit dem Rest des MTM-Teams bei trockenem Wetter wiederholen, auch wenn es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn ich dabei bin 

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade den Beitrag gelesen,hat mir gestern eine menge Spass bereitet ( war allerdings teilweise an meine grenzen gelangt mache aber weiter ) tolle sache dass man von Zeit zu Zeit auf die ältern Jahrgänge wartet.
 

Schönen Gruß und nette Freitage

von Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (15. April 2006)

Ja , Bernhard , den Lüderich bauen wir nun öfter ein. Manche von uns wollen ja noch ins richtige Gebirge. Tja isses der Lenker oder isses die Technik . Ich übe und übe , das  wird schon   


			
				freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin
> unsere Tour gestern hat wieder riesig Spaß gemacht.
> Den ollen Lüderich sollten wir öfter mal anfahren. (*Guido:* *vielleicht einen kürzeren Lenker damit Du besser zwischen den Bäumen durchpasst *?? )
> Außerdem  können wir bei den Golfern immer unsere Bikes zwischendurch mal auf Hochglanz bringen
> ...




Klar wiederholen wir die Tour fürs ganze MTM und es gibt auch bestimmt mal wieder eine nette Stadtfahrt. Ihr seid immer gerne gesehene Gäste. 
Pssssst : Das waren trockene KF Verhältnisse  . Du warst doch auch schon mal bei richtiger Nässe da  


			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo KFL´ler,
> 
> gestern die Runde hat mir sehr gut gefallen Es war von allem etwas dabei, Optimal für 3,5 STD.
> 
> ...




Super Bernhard , dass es Dir gut gefallen hat  Wärst Du nicht beim *ersten Mal* an Deine Grenzen gekommen, hätte wir Dich ohne Dich zu fragen zum nächstem MTB Marathon angemeldet  Im Ernst war schon richtig gut - und was heisst hier ältere Jahrgänge  Man ist so alt , wie ... 


			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe gerade den Beitrag gelesen,hat mir gestern eine menge Spass bereitet ( war allerdings teilweise an meine grenzen gelangt mache aber weiter ) tolle sache dass man von Zeit zu Zeit auf die ältern Jahrgänge wartet.
> 
> ...




*Nächste Termine :*

Mittwochtrainings : _voraussichtlich guide_ Schnegge 
30.4.2006  Rund um Agger und Sülz  _ guide_  Schneege 

Allen KFLern  : Schöne Ostertage   

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Bikenstoffel (17. April 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dachte Du wolltest am 29.04. fahren, Sonntag sind wir auf Kommunion eingeladen, wo ich absolut nicht absagen kann.
> 
> Grüße



Hallo Jörg,

also mich ereilt das gleiche heilige Schicksal wie Boris am 30.04.06 

Vielleicht kannst Du ja am 29.04. - das wäre super (ich gebe dann auch Schönwettergarantie  )

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Schnegge (17. April 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> also mich ereilt das gleiche heilige Schicksal wie Boris am 30.04.06
> 
> ...


O.K. ich versuch mal die schon angemeldeten Personen zu fragen (von den highlifecruisern sind auch schon welche dabei). 

Edit: Termin auf den 29.05 verlegt => hier möcht' ich jetzt Anmeldungen sehen  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (17. April 2006)

Hallo Jörg , Ingo Christoph oder in jeder anderen Reihenfolge,

zunächst mal : Lasst den Termin auf dem 29.04. stehen.  

Es ist nur so,  dass der _liebe Onkel Juchhu _zum GPS Erklärtag eingeladen hat und da bin z.B. ich schon länger angemeldet. Das Ganze soll von 9:00 - 18:00 Uhr   gehen, daher wäre es für mich schon total schwierig mich am Tag darauf, also dem ursprünglichem Termin , wieder längere Zeit dem Gelände - Fahrradfahren zu widmen   

Viel Spass am Mittwoch. Wir sind dann noch in Gerolstein. Schade , dass unser_ Mülheimer Gerolsteiner _ bei RuK nicht gewonnen hat. Aber Podium ist ja auch schon was.

Ich war übrigens an der Deutzer Brücke und später im Ziel gucken. Ich hatte nach meiner morgentlichen Waldfahrt mein ungeputztes MTB dabei . Da kam doch tatsächlich so ein Rennradtyp an und meinte doch  : " Wie süüht dann ding Raad uss , dat möötste ens putze .... ? " Typisch Rennradfahrer - immer nur Strasse und das viel - das geht auf Dauer auf die Birne   

Grüsse und bis übernächste Woche 

Guido 



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. ich versuch mal die schon angemeldeten Personen zu fragen (von den highlifecruisern sind auch schon welche dabei).
> 
> Edit: Termin auf den 29.05 verlegt => hier möcht' ich jetzt Anmeldungen sehen
> 
> Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motörhead29 (17. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

bin am Mittwoch (19.04.06) dabei. Brauchen wir licht?

Gruß

Arno


----------



## hama687 (17. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. ich versuch mal die schon angemeldeten Personen zu fragen (von den highlifecruisern sind auch schon welche dabei).
> 
> Edit: Termin auf den 29.05 verlegt => hier möcht' ich jetzt Anmeldungen sehen
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Also ich werd es verushcen aber nach dem ich nach Rösrath so wie es aussieht mit dem bike kommen werde muss ich mal schauen wie fit ich bin den 1000hm mim jörg owei Jörg nimmste dein Abschlepp Seil mit?


----------



## Schnegge (17. April 2006)

Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin am Mittwoch (19.04.06) dabei. Brauchen wir licht?
> 
> ...


Schön das du dabei bist  . Licht solltest du mitbringen, weil ab acht fängt's an schattig zu werden  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Motörhead29 (17. April 2006)

Hi Jörg,

alles klar, ich freue mich schon drauf!

Gruß

Arno


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich gerade für die Mittwochstour durch den KF angemeldet, nun ja die Welt scheint doch ein Dorf zu sein letzte woche habe ich Guido getroffen ( wir waren zum gleichen Zeitpunkt auf der selben Schule ) diese Woche fährt Arno mit ( wir kennen uns aus der monotonen Arbeitswelt ).  
Am Samstag bin ich für mich eine kleine Hausrunde " Rund um Köln-Esch " gefahren mit folgenden Stützpunkten: Esch-Auweiler Orr-Sinnersdorf-Stommeln-Stommelner Busch- Knechtstetten-Frixheim-Rommerskirchen-Hüchelhoven-Büsdorf-Oberaußem-Niederaußem-Glessener Höhe-Königsdorf-Brauweiler-Pulheim-Esch machte 63 km in 3,3 Stunden durch wald und Flur.
Habe festgestellt dass es noch mehr gleichgesinte gibt,war eine gute Trainingsrunde.  

Schönen gruß an alle von

Bernhard II


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mich gerade für die Mittwochstour durch den KF angemeldet, nun ja die Welt scheint doch ein Dorf zu sein letzte woche habe ich Guido getroffen ( wir waren zum gleichen Zeitpunkt auf der selben Schule ) diese Woche fährt Arno mit ( wir kennen uns aus der monotonen Arbeitswelt ).
> Am Samstag bin ich für mich eine kleine Hausrunde " Rund um Köln-Esch " gefahren mit folgenden Stützpunkten: Esch-Auweiler Orr-Sinnersdorf-Stommeln-Stommelner Busch- Knechtstetten-Frixheim-Rommerskirchen-Hüchelhoven-Büsdorf-Oberaußem-Niederaußem-Glessener Höhe-Königsdorf-Brauweiler-Pulheim-Esch machte 63 km in 3,3 Stunden durch wald und Flur.
> ...



Da könnte man meinen, du wohnst in Köln Esch.   Dann sind wir ja mit Herrn Hardy_aus_k schon drei. Wie wäre es irgendwann mit einer lockeren Abendrunde?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (19. April 2006)

Hallo Michael

Ja,ja deine Vorahnung stimmt ( wer liest ist immer im Vorteil    )wir wohnen auch in Esch die Idee mit der abendlichen Hausrunde hört sich gut an am besten immer spontan nachfragen oder vorschlagen.
Wir kennen uns von Riffenmatt her ( sind dieses Jahr auch wieder mit dabei, diesmal mit dem Motorrad von Sylvia, Huckepack im Ducato ) 

Schönen Gruß von

Bernhard


----------



## indian (19. April 2006)

So, wieder zurück... bin noch ganz geblendet 

Jörg, vielen Dank für die schöne Runde!!!
Schade nur, dass ich Mittwochs so selten dabei sein kann.

Gab´s da nicht auch mal einen Film "Das dreckige Dutzend"?

Netter Einstieg über Refrath und die Hardt.

Ingo: Hoffe Du bist gut zurückgekommen und Dein Bein ist nicht ernsthaft in Mitleidenschaft gezogen! Jedenfalls gute Besserung und bis hoffentlich demnächst mal wieder.

Viele Grüße


----------



## on any sunday (19. April 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> 
> Ja,ja deine Vorahnung stimmt ( wer liest ist immer im Vorteil    )wir wohnen auch in Esch die Idee mit der abendlichen Hausrunde hört sich gut an am besten immer spontan nachfragen oder vorschlagen.
> Wir kennen uns von Riffenmatt her ( sind dieses Jahr auch wieder mit dabei, diesmal mit dem Motorrad von Sylvia, Huckepack im Ducato )
> ...



Oh man bin ich blöd, hätte ich ja eigentlich am Namen erkennen müssen, habe dich aber nicht als so sportlich in Erinnerung.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Motörhead29 (19. April 2006)

Björn und ich sind auch gut nachhause gekommen. Sorry an alle, das wir früher die Biege gemacht haben.

Bernhard I, danke für die Lampe, ich bringe sie nächste Woche Mittwoch mit. Falls Du sie früher brauchst melde Dich einfach bei mir.

Bernhard II, find ich super wie Du mitgehalten hast, für das zweite mal mit dem MTB dabei, alle Achtung!

Jörg, danke für die schöne Tour. Die Bäche überqueren fand ich auch schön  

Ingo, was macht Dein Fuß?  

Gruß Arno


----------



## Balu. (19. April 2006)

Hey Schnegge !

ich muss ja mal sagen ich habe mich nuur gelangweilt   keine neuen Wege und viel zu wenig Steigungen !!   

CU Balu
Der jetzt erstmal seine Lunge suchen geht ...  

P.S: Ich hoffe Ingo (hieß doch so?!?) geht´s trotz Platzwunde wieder gut !


----------



## Schnegge (20. April 2006)

So hier das "Dreckige Dutzend", heute gar nicht so dreckig wie sonst.
Hallo Boris  du hast uns gefehlt, der Königsforst war nich' wieder zu erkennen bei dem Wetter  .

Nachdem sich stolze sieben biker angemeldet hatten und ich begründet durch akute Arbeits-Unlust schon um 17:30 am Treffpunkt war, versammelten sich dort nacheinander:

Stefan @ Balu968 => noch sechs...
Derk @ derk  => nicht angemeldet, noch sechs...
Bernhard @ berhardwalter=> noch fünf...
Gertrud @ Bikekiller => noch vier...
Ingo @ i-men => noch drei...
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam => nicht angemeldet, noch drei...
Arno @ Motörhead => noch zwei...
Björn @ ???im Forum aktiv??? => nicht angemeldet, noch zwei...
Ralf @ indian => nicht angemeldet, noch zwei...
Ralf @ ralf => noch einer...
Michael @ cannibal => alle da  

und ich, Jörg @ Schnegge als Guide mit diesem Gesichtsausdruck  .

Also alle Finger benutzt und noch zwei Zehen, das macht 12 biker...kaum lacht die Sonne, kommen s'e alle raus...schnell noch ralf (indian) als co-guide eingespannt und los gings...

...KFL-untypisch (wie das Wetter) erstma' nach Norden über die Autobahn und dann links zum Trail am Ostfriedhof... danach haben wir über Trails, FAB's und etwas Teer 'nen Schwenk um Refrath zur Saaler Mühle gemacht. Dann wurde fleißig weiter getrailt... vorbei beim Krüger... Grube Cox... (ab hier gings endlich mal Bergauf )... Französicher Friedhof... halb Trail halb FAB zum Kadettenweiher... dahinter links in Richtung Naturfreundehaus. Der erste Berg und eineige Biker waren geschafft  . Balu hatte beim Uphill heimlich seine Kette etwas entspannt, um so erst einmal eine Raperatur-PAUSE zu erzwingen  . Danach gings erstmal entspannt (bzw. kettengespannt) weiter über Teer durch Hardt hindurch, in Birkerhöhe linksab zum Downhill von Herweg nach Wulfshof... hier kam dann Bachüberquerung Nr. I... danach gings wahlweise mit Gerturd den Chickenweg oder mit mir den steilen und vor allem gefährlichen Reitweg hoch... hier lauerten dann Bären, die wild mit ihren Tatzen nach uns schlugen... wir gaben alles... aber Ingo wurde dann doch hinterrücks an der Ferse erwischt... aber alles nur Kratzer... dachten wir  ...aber erst ma' weiter den schönen Dowhhill runter zur Kühlheimer Mühle.
Da bekanntlich der gemeine MTB'ler den Teer scheut wie der Teufel  das Weihwasser, wurde dann entschieden für einen km FAB statt Teer zwei reißende Wildwasserströme zu durchqueren... Bachdurchquerung NR. II erwieß sich als harmlos... aber Bachdurchquerung Nr. III hatte es dann in sich... 12 biker = 12 Methoden den Bach zu durchqueren... Ingo entschied sich für die Variante "Barfuß"... und dann, oh schreck , der Bär hatte seine Tatze tiefer in seine Ferse hinein gerammt als bisher geahnt... eine klaffende (bisher listig vom Bikersocken verboregene) Platzwunde über ca. 2cm Länge kam zum vorschein... das sah nicht gut aus, also erst ma erste Hilfe... zum Glück hatten wir Verbandszeug dabei...

!!!Einschub!!!
Sollten wir in Zukunft immer dabei haben, war echt Glück dass wir durch die große Gruppe das wichtigste zusammen bekommen haben (inkl. Platzwunde)
!!!Einschub ende!!!

...danach locker runter bis Immekeppel wo Ingo ein Privat-Taxi zum abholen organisert hat... weiter gings mit 11 bikern entlag der Sülz bis nach Hellenthal... einige waren der Meinung die Dämmerung würde einsetzen... ich hab nur Sonne gesehen ... hier kam dann der letzte (für manche vorletzte  Balu) Anstieg hoch zum Tütberg... hier haben sich Arno und Björn verabschiedet und sind auf schnellsten Weg gen Heimat... die restlichen 9 biker sind dann noch über kleine Umwege weiter über bekannte Downhills und Trails... auf Höhe des Fortshauses haben wir dann den unbeleuchteten Ralf (indian) nach Hause geschickt... die restlichen 8 biker fuhren geardewegs bis zur L358... hier verabschiedeten sich Gertrud und Derk in Richtung Rath-Heumar bzw. Rodenkirchen... naja auf einmal ging die Sonne ungewohnt plötzlich unter und das restliche mehr oder weniger dreckige halbe Dutzend erreichte nach 37km und 410hm wieder den Ausgangspunkt .

Also war ne' echt super Tour  ,
Dank  an alle Mitfahrer und natürlich an Ralf und Gertrud fürs co-guiding  
und für Ingo natürlich Gute Besserung...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bikekiller (20. April 2006)

Das war eine wunderschöne tour in den Sonnenuntergang. Leider hat es einen von uns schwer erwischt, so dass er besser ins KH oder zum doc gebracht werden musste. Alle anderen haben sich wacker geschlagen durch Mitschmatsch und coole Abfahrten. Besonderes Highlight war wohl die Flussüberquerung... 
Danke an schnegge für die tolle Führung und bis bald wieder.

bikekiller


----------



## i-men (20. April 2006)

Ich fange dann mal mit dem schönen Teil an. Ich fand es ebenfalls eine Klasse Tour (zumindest bis Immekeppel) mit netter Besetzung. Danke an Jörg, Du hast den ´Haufen´ gut kontrolliert .
Tja das mit den Bären hat Jörg ja schon erwähnt. Ich bin schwer entäuscht, da ich ja die beiden (zumindest Ihre Tatzen) schon länger bei mir habe und sie mir die ganze Tour schon dicht auf den Fersen waren.
Bevor jetzt Ratschläge in Richtung Klickies kommen, es sind Mallet C mit Klickies aber ich war wohl beim erneuten Anfahren im Matschuphill noch nicht richtig eingeklickt. 
Die Tatsache, dass ich es bis zur Bachdurchquerung nicht wirklich gemerkt habe, hat mir immerhin noch einen prima Downhill beschert. 
Die medizinische Erstversorgung von Euch war erste Sahne.  Besonderen Dank an Gertrud und auch Ralf. Die weiteren Ratschläge in Sachen Krankenhaus waren auch richtig. Man selbst neigt ja meist ein wenig dazu, es auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen. Das Krankenhauspersonal  war auch positiv angetan von der Erstversorgung. Nach gründlicher Reinigung wurde das ganze dann mit ein paar Stichen genäht und gleich die Tetanusimpfung erneuert (wäre eh nächstes Jahr fällig gewesen).
Gestern konnte man es dann Dank der Betäubung ganz gut ertragen. Heute sieht es schon etwas anders aus, aber die Arbeit macht sich ja nicht von selbst. Ausserdem sind es nur 15 Treppenstufen bis dahin 

Ich hoffe Ihr habt noch ein paar schöne Trails ohne weitere Zwischenfälle genommen.
Könnte sein das ich meine Anmeldung für Jörgs Tour am 29. zurück ziehen muss, aber ich vermute das nach der gestrigen Tour auch wieder ein paar dazu kommen. Na wir werden sehen wie sich der weitere Heilungsprozess macht und wenn die Fäden stabil sind.....

.., ich komm wieder keine Frage

Ingo


----------



## Bikenstoffel (20. April 2006)

Hallo Ingo Du alter Bärenkämpfer  ,

also wenn ich mal einen Guide in Kanada benötige werde ich auf Deine "Bärenbekämpferqualitäten" zurückkommen. 

So Spaß beiseite...ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und das die Wunde schnell verheilt. Lasse Dich von Deiner besseren Hälfte gut verwöhnen und arbeite nicht so viel.

Bis bald und viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Ommer (20. April 2006)

Hmm, da hab ich wohl was verpasst.  Leider konnte ich nicht früh genug von der Arbeit weg . 
Später konnte ich doch noch mit Mattes 245 eine Hausrunde bei schönstem Wetter drehen bis 22:00 Uhr. 
Hoffentlich klappts beim nächsten Mal.

Gute Besserung an Ingo  und Grüße an alle 

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (20. April 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Das war eine wunderschöne tour in den Sonnenuntergang.


 
Das ist die Untertreibung des Tages :

Sicherlich war die Tour wunderschön - danke an die beiden fürsorglichen Führer -  dauerte aber ob ihrer Schönheit nicht nur bis zum / in den Sonnenuntergang.

War denn einer vor der Spätausgabe der Tagesschau wieder zu Hause ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## ralf (20. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

super Tour, formvollendeter Tourenbericht Jörg.  

@Ingo: Gute Besserung ...  

Bis nächste Woche,

Gruß Ralf (I)



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> So hier das "Dreckige Dutzend", heute gar nicht so dreckig wie sonst.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


----------



## i-men (20. April 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo Du alter Bärenkämpfer  ,
> 
> also wenn ich mal einen Guide in Kanada benötige werde ich auf Deine "Bärenbekämpferqualitäten" zurückkommen.



Bist Du sicher? Immerhin habe ich verloren. 



			
				Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> So Spaß beiseite...ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und das die Wunde schnell verheilt. Lasse Dich von Deiner besseren Hälfte gut verwöhnen und arbeite nicht so viel.




Danke, Danke, bei soviel netten Genesungswünschen meine ich fast es schmerzt  schon weniger.
Das mit der Arbeit ist so ne Sache. Ich habe mir mit Mühe und Not Dienstag und Mittwoch als Bürotag frei gekämpft. Jetzt gibts ne unfreiwillige Verlängerung um diverse Tage und der Aussendienst bleibt liegen 

Und dann scheint auch noch die Sonne und ich habe Bikefrei 

Ingo


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. April 2006)

Hallo Leute

habe gerade mal Zeit gefunden um im Forum zu schmöken,ja was soll ich sagen war gestern einfach ne super geile Tour mit den Abfahrten,gute Leitung Jörg durch den KF, ( na ja Berg auf habe ich noch einiges an Training vor mir aber kommt Zeit kommt Puste oder etwa nicht ?????????    )
Schön zu wissen dass es Ingo wieder besser geht.

Schönen Gruß von

Bernhard II


----------



## cannibal (20. April 2006)

@i-men: Schön zu hören das dir -den Umständen entsprechend- gut geht! Auch ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Genesung!
@Schnegge: ne supertolle Tour war das gestern!!! DANKE!
@all: Hat mir gestern viel Spass gemacht mit Euch. Ich bin jetzt bestimmt wieder regelmäßig dabei.


----------



## Schnegge (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

@Ingo: schön zu hören, dass deine weitere Versorgung gut funktioniert hat. Und denk dran lieber einmal zu viel geschont als einmal zu wenig . Der Sommer kommt erst noch, also werden wir noch viele schöne Tage in diesem Jahr erleben...

@Bernhard (II): Das mit den Bergen kommt wenn's Spaß  macht von ganz allein...
*
@alle:* Wer hat Lust auf 'ne Tagestour? 
*Hier* gibt's was in traditioneller KFL-Manier, nur etwas länger und mehr hm .
Es wird natürlich wie immer auf jeden gewartet .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Motörhead29 (20. April 2006)

> Schnegge: @alle: Wer hat Lust auf 'ne Tagestour?



kann da leider nicht  , fahre dafür am 29.04. nach Elba mit meinem Kumpel Björn. Die Räder kommen mit.


----------



## Schnegge (20. April 2006)

Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> kann da leider nicht  , fahre dafür am 29.04. nach Elba mit meinem Kumpel Björn. Die Räder kommen mit.



Schade schade...aber hört sich gut an und macht neidisch  

vieleicht sieht man sich ja noch nächsten Mittwoch... aber auf jeden Fall schon viel Spaß   und nich' von der Insel fallen, gell  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @Ingo: schön zu hören, dass deine weitere Versorgung gut funktioniert hat. Und denk dran lieber einmal zu viel geschont als einmal zu wenig . Der Sommer kommt erst noch, also werden wir noch viele schöne Tage in diesem Jahr erleben...
> 
> ...



Hör auf, Dich hier so einzuschleimen - Ich denke Du bist Fläätdropper? 

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. April 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hör auf, Dich hier so einzuschleimen - Ich denke Du bist Fläätdropper?
> 
> Bernd


Jo   und KFLer  ... und Lanhariger Bombenleger  ...und ...und  ...und ...

p.s.: bin ne schleimfreie Schnegge


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. April 2006)

> Hallo Boris  du hast uns gefehlt, der Königsforst war nich' wieder zu erkennen bei dem Wetter  .



Leider konnte ich Euch die Tour nicht "versauen", da wir mit unserem MTM-TEAM in der Eifel antraten.  Helmut hat aber dafür gesorgt, das wir von unten ganz schön beschmissen wurden - mit so einem braunen Zeugs  

Auch unsere Tour war sehr schön, bei dem Wetter macht es halt nochmals mehr spaß  

Momentan kämpfe ich, seit heute, mit meiner Bikenallergie, die Nase läuft wie ein Bach, und hört nicht mehr auf       Hab mir erst einmal eine Tablette eingeschmissen (Lorano).

Wenn Ihr halt gerne bei Matsch fahren wollt, sagt nur Bescheid, ich komme und bringe gerne mal wieder versautes Wetter mit

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## i-men (21. April 2006)

Ich komme gerade vom Doc. Dank Eurer Erstversorgung nix entzündet und so 
Montag nochmal Verbandswechsel und Freitag Fäden ziehen.

Bes demnääx


----------



## Motörhead29 (21. April 2006)

Jörg, ich denke das ich am Mittwoch wieder dabei bin.

Ingo, wann darfst Du wieder biken?

Gruß

Arno


----------



## i-men (21. April 2006)

Motörhead29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo, wann darfst Du wieder biken?



Tja, das ist noch was früh für ne Prognose. Aber wenn Freitag die Fäden gezogen werden, ist Jörgs Samstagstour wohl nicht wirklich geeignet. Ich will auch wegen ein paar Tagen kein Risiko eingehen und Jörg wird doch wohl nochmal son Türchen ausschreiben, oder? 

Viel Spaß Euch allen und ich werde versuchen das Wetter zu konservieren.

Ingo


----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2006)

Nanana... kaum is' unser Guideo mal 'ne woche außer Haus...schläft der ganze Fred ein  ...

Für Mittwoch gibts jetzt erst mal das hier  

Also fleißig eintragen... hop hop... Ich möchte mindestens genauso viele Leute sehen wie Letzte Woche... 

@Montana:  bist Du wieder zurück ?!?

Gruß  Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (24. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Nanana... kaum is' unser Guideo mal 'ne woche außer Haus...schläft der ganze Fred ein  ...
> 
> Für Mittwoch gibts jetzt erst mal das hier
> 
> ...



Huhu, ich werde mal schauen hab ja am Mittwoch den ersten Teil der Abschluss Prüfung wenn der Gut ausfällt bin ich dabei wenn nicht auch weil ich Stress abbauen muss   , na dann bis Mittwoch und darauf das es klappt


----------



## Schnegge (24. April 2006)

Ahhh, geht doch...Wiederbelebung gelungen


----------



## i-men (25. April 2006)

Ich bin entschuldigt. Ich traue mich nicht in den Fred zu schauen, es könnte ja einer nen Tourbericht bei Traumwetter posten 
An sonsten geht es steil bergauf mit der Gesundheit.


----------



## Schnegge (25. April 2006)

Schön, dann können wir ja bald auch wieder steil berab fahren


----------



## Montana (25. April 2006)

@ all

So ich bin wieder da und morgen natürlich auch dabei. 

Vorige Woche scheint ja eine Menge los gewesen zu sein.  

Daher zunächst mal Danke an Jörg fürs _guiden_ und den hervorragenden Bericht.
Klasse geschrieben    

Dann gute Besserung an Ingo . Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder dabei.  

Das war es zunächst. Bis morgen.

Guido


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe das letzte Wochenende intensiv genutzt, den Lüderich mit MTB oder mit Hund zu erkunden.

Die Hunde-Explorer-Touren sind eigentlich die Besten, da geht man 'locker'  die steilsten und verwinkeltesten Trails hoch und schaut, wo man raus kommt, meistens hinter zusammengeschobenen Fällresten, sodass man den Traileingang kaum von dem höhergelegenem Weg erkennen kann. 

Ich glaube, auf der Westflanke des Lüderichs müsste ich jetzt bald alle möglichen Trails 'kartografiert' haben. Die Nordflanke zur Deponie hin ist noch weitesgehend weißes Gebiet. Die Ostflanke ist nicht ganz sogut mit Trails bestückt, und die Trails, die ich bisher auf der Südflanke erkundigt haben, verdienen die Kategorie "schwer". Mit felsigem Untergrund und Stufen sowie Abbruchkanten mit Höhenunterschiede von ca. 50-100 cm dürften die meisten Spots oberhalb der fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten eines normalen MTB-Tourers liegen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Da die Hardt derzeit für den Fahrtechnikkurs nur bescheidene Möglichkeiten wg. Fällaktionen bietet, und ich dieses Jahr mehr zu den Fahrtechniktouren tendiere will, suche ich eine Hand voll Unerschrockene, die eine Testrunde mitfahren wollen.

Treffpunkt wird der Technologiepark Bergisch Gladbach, genauer der Parkplatz vor der Autobahnfußgängerbrücke sein. Von dort drehen wir ein zwei Runden im KF und hüpfen dann rüber zum Lüderich.

30-40 km, 600-1.000 hm, konzipiert als Halbtageskurs, Dauer 4-5 Stunden.

Bewerbungs-PM an mich. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (25. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Südflanke erkundigt haben, verdienen die Kategorie "schwer". Mit felsigem Untergrund und Stufen sowie Abbruchkanten mit Höhenunterschiede von ca. 50-100 cm dürften die meisten Spots oberhalb der fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten eines normalen MTB-Tourers liegen.



Hallo Martin,
wenn ich fit wäre würde ich fragen wann wir da mal fahren! 
Wir können ja noch solange warten bis du dein neues Bike hast! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (25. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> wenn ich fit wäre würde ich fragen wann wir da mal fahren!
> Wir können ja noch solange warten bis du dein neues Bike hast!
> Gruß
> Klaus


du bist immer fit,klaus

ein bestimmtes bike macht nicht besser....

aber ich wäre auch dabei! alles unter 50cm verschwindet im federweg und alles drüber is doch ein neter sprung/hopser

lars


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> *(1)*wenn ich fit wäre würde ich fragen wann wir da mal fahren!
> *(2)*Wir können ja noch solange warten bis du dein neues Bike hast!
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Hallo Klaus,

Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, habe ich kommenden Samstag im Auge.
Nönö, das dauert mir zu lange, zumal ich immer noch nicht genau weiß, welches Bike ich favorisieren soll.



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> du bist immer fit,klaus
> 
> ein bestimmtes bike macht nicht besser....
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Lars,

mit 2 x 80 mm Federweg  und Laufrädern, deren Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum überschritten wurde , lasse ich es im Augenblick eher etwas gemütlicher angehen. Außerdem passe ich bei einigen Spots nicht mit meinen Stützrädern durch. 

VG Martin

PS: Im übrigen habt Ihr meine Anfrage wohl missverstanden. Ich suche keine harten Kerle, die mit mir die schwierigeren Trails abrocken sondern solche, die mit mir die Fahrtechniktour abfahren und mir mitteilen, ob das Angebot rund ist, oder wo noch Verbesserungen gemacht werden können. Wie bereits im letzten Jahr heißt das Ding "Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer".


----------



## Redking (26. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> 1.Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, habe ich kommenden Samstag im Auge.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,
so schnell werde ich wohl nicht wieder fit sein.  

Und ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden.
Ich wäre in meinem Denken schon was eingeschränkt, wenn ich von mir behaupten würde das ich zu abgebrüht bin und alles fahre und auch fahren kann. Schade das du meinst das ich das nicht beurteilen kann.
Und ich weiß was du letztes Jahr gemacht hast (war ja dreimal dabei) und ich habe das als eine gute Sache gesehen. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus

P.S. Lars kann auch noch viel lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> *(1)*so schnell werde ich wohl nicht wieder fit sein.
> 
> *(2)*Und ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden.
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus,

Dann lass es langsam angehen. Schau Dir mal die Beiträge @Duffner an. Der hatte m. W. einen Bandscheibenvorfall, der operativ behandelt werden musste. Der hat verdammt lange gebraucht, bis er wieder 'vernünftig' biken konnte/durfte. Denk daran, was Du jetzt gesundheitlich versaust, trägst Du im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Rest Deines Lebens mit Dir rum. Also, keep cool.
Vielleicht habe ich die Ironie nicht erkannt.
Locker bleiben. Habe ich nicht geschrieben und konnte und sollte man auch nicht so interpretieren. Und wo überhaupt habe ich geschrieben, dass Du es nicht beurteilen kannst? Na, genau, garnicht! 
Genau, es geht erstmal um Basics und dann um die Vertiefung und Erweiterung. Aber ich bin kein Stuntkoordinator oder Freerider/Downhiller.
Na, nicht nur Lars, und bezogen auf die Menge des vorhandenen Wissen weiß ich, dass ich nichts weiß.
VG Martin

PS: Bitte bei meinen Postings immer mal zuerst davonausgehen,
dass ich weder provozieren noch beleidigen will.


----------



## Montana (26. April 2006)

Wie was ?  Wolltest Du am 29.04.2006 zum Lüderich ? 
Wir sind dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch in der Nähe. Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen.

Übrigens : Ich war gerade draussen und was stelle ich fest ?

Es nieselt leicht.  

Das bedeutet KFL - Wetter - Hurra   

Wetten dass wir heute nicht zu 12 oder mehr sein werden.  

EDIT : *Gute Besserung , Klaus * 






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> *Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt, habe ich kommenden Samstag im Auge*.
> Nönö, das dauert mir zu lange, zumal ich immer noch nicht genau weiß, welches Bike ich favorisieren soll.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie was ?  Wolltest Du am 29.04.2006 zum Lüderich ?
> Wir sind dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch in der Nähe. Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen.
> ...


 
Yep, Trockenheit, Sonnenwetter und über 20°C vorausgesetzt  .

Allerdings sollten wir dann einen konkreten Treffpunkt und ein Zeitfenster ausmachen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (26. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Yep, Trockenheit, Sonnenwetter und über 20°C vorausgesetzt * .



Das sind aber hohe Ansprüche fürs KF - Gebiet.  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollten wir dann einen konkreten Treffpunkt und ein Zeitfenster ausmachen.
> VG Martin



Ich weiss Schnegges Zeitplan für Samstag noch nicht. Ich werde ihn heute abend mal befragen.


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind aber hohe Ansprüche fürs KF - Gebiet.


 
Nach heutigem KSTA-Bericht soll es in den nächsten hundert Jahren wärmer und trockener im Rheinland werden. 

Man muss halt Geduld haben. 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss Schnegges Zeitplan für Samstag noch nicht. Ich werde ihn heute abend mal befragen.


 
Mach mal. Wenns nicht passt, auch egal, dann fahre ich die Tour als Explorertour für den Norden und Osten des Lüderichs.

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (26. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollten wir dann einen konkreten Treffpunkt und ein Zeitfenster



Hi, ich denke das wird schwierig. Ich kann die Gruppe schwer einschätzen (kenne nicht alle angemeldeten Leute so gut) und habe mir daher schon diverse Abkürzungsalternativen zurecht gelegt. Der Lüderich liegt im letzten drittel der geplanten Tour und wird im schlimmsten Fall erst gar nicht angefahren  . 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich denke das wird schwierig. Ich kann die Gruppe schwer einschätzen (kenne nicht alle angemeldeten Leute so gut) und habe mir daher schon diverse Abkürzungsalternativen zurecht gelegt. *Der Lüderich liegt im letzten drittel der geplanten Tour und wird im schlimmsten Fall erst gar nicht angefahren  . *
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Naja, ich habe mir sowas schon gedacht. Außerdem ist die Zusammenführung dann etwas schwierig. Wenn ich eine Sau bin, und wir zwei/drei Lüderich-Trailrunden fahren, könnt Ihr schlagartig Euren hm-Anteil verdoppeln. Sowas ist zum Ende der Tour nicht gerade motivationsfördernd. 

Fahrt Ihr mal, dann knicke ich meine Tour und dreht auf der Nord-, Ost- und Südflanke noch eine Explorerrunde.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (26. April 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> Locker bleiben. Habe ich nicht geschrieben und konnte und sollte man auch nicht so interpretieren. Und wo überhaupt habe ich geschrieben, dass Du es nicht beurteilen kannst? Na, genau, garnicht!
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,
ich geh davon nicht aus, aber irgendwie scheinst du selbst deine eigene Postings nicht zu verstehen? 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen habt Ihr meine Anfrage wohl missverstanden. *Ich suche keine harten Kerle*, die mit mir die schwierigeren Trails abrocken *sondern solche, die mit mir die Fahrtechniktour abfahren und mir mitteilen, ob das Angebot rund ist, oder wo noch Verbesserungen gemacht werden können.*



Vielleicht siehst du jetzt ja wo du mir diese Fähigkeit nicht zutraust! 

Aber von mir aus "Schwamm drüber"  

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> ich geh davon nicht aus, aber irgendwie scheinst du selbst deine eigene Postings nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Tief durchatmen, Martin, und nicht in die Tischkante beissen". 

Ich gebs auf. Mache ich es mit Smileys, ist es einigen zuviel, mache ich es ohne Smileys, ist es einigen zuwenig.

Klaus, und das ist jetzt voller Ironie, darf ich annehmen, dass Dir Gedicht- und Textinterpreationen ("Was will uns der Autor sagen?") damals im Deutschunterricht riesigen Spass gemacht haben? Solange zu sezieren, bis der Text aussageentstellt und 'tot' vor Dir lag?

Egal, wir harten Kerle singen jetzt den "Schwamm drüber"-Blues. 

REFRAIN:
"Das ist der Schwamm drüber"-Blues, denn nur der kommt mit dem Schwamm rüber, jajaja,
"Das ist der Schwamm drüber"-Blues, denn nur der kommt mit dem Schwamm rüber, ohhhh yeaaah. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. April 2006)

Ja, Martin ,
wenn ich dir wirklich mal schreiben würde wie dein PS: im Posting #2301 bei mir angekommen ist,
 würdest du nicht nur in den Tisch beißen, sondern eher rücklings vom Stuhl kippen. 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (26. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Martin ,
> wenn ich dir wirklich mal schreiben würde wie dein PS: im Posting #2301 bei mir angekommen ist,
> würdest du nicht nur in den Tisch beißen, sondern eher rücklings vom Stuhl kippen.
> 
> ...


 
Tu' es oder lass' es.  

Im übrigen bin ich bereits 42 Jahre jung und habe schon viel heftige Sachen erlebt,
aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,
dass einzige was mich rücklings vom Stuhl kippen läßt,
wird mein eigener Tod sein. 

VG Martin


----------



## dodi (26. April 2006)

dieser juchhuh, ist ja schon ein lustiger. Spielt er hier bei euch den Comedien oder den Terminator, ich an Eurer Stelle würde mir überlegen mit dem weiter zu spielen. Es ist toll Ahnung von vielen Themen zu haben, aber minimale soziale Kompetenz und ein gesundes Maß an Verständnis für Humor ist nicht hinderlich. Es muß eine schwere Kindheit gewesen sein, wenn man sich durch jedes Posting provoziert fühlt und andere fast durchgehend versucht nur hop zu nehmen.   

Glückwunsch, die 42 sind durch die bisherigen Äußerungen perfekt verborgen geblieben. Gehe wieder alleine in den Sandkasten und lass die Anderen ihren Spaß haben oder überdenke mal ein wenig wie du zur Zeit auf die anderen wirken könntest.

Wetten du wirst auch auf eine Antwort, bei diesem Posting nicht verzichten können.

Dodi


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

So...
...da hatten s'e alle gedacht wir hätten schlechtes Wetter, aber dem war nicht so ... heute gings ma' wieder in den Königsforst zur allmittwochlichen Runde und siehe da es war trocken ..von oben und auch von unten  .

Dabei waren:

Achim @ Ommer
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Guido @ Montana
Michael @ cannibal
Ralf @ ralf

Jörg @ schnegge

fast dabei war:

Bernhard @ freebiker_yam

Als Guide kam ich natürlich, pünktlich wie es sich gehört, als letzter Teilnehmer zum Treffpunkt. Kurz drauf kam nur noch Bernhard (ein Fastteilnehmer) mit seinem Biergartenbike (bzw. Lappen_Schoner  ) hinzu, um sich mit uns in Unterschbach zu verabreden ...er müsse nur eben heim radeln, das bike reparieren und hin fahren ...o.k. um 19:10 waren wir dort verabredet ..ich hab natürlich direkt darauf hingewiesen, dass wir max. 10 min auf ihn warten ... ich bin doch noch nicht alt ...ich verfüge noch über jugendlichen Leichtsinn  .
Los gings...
..aus den schlechten Erfahrungen mit wilden Tieren von letzter Woche hatten wir gelernt und sind schon vorm Wildpark rechts abgebogen ... den juchhu Nigthtrail rückwärts ad day hochgefahren Richtung Forsbacher Mühle ...dort über die Brücke und über den schönen Trail hoch zum Tütberg ...in Forsbach war's dann schon 19Uhr ...oh oh, dat wird eng ... Also hoch zum Gipfel und auf dem direkten Weg nach Untereschbach ...Treffpunkt erreicht  ...blos 19:30 so'n schiet... kein Bernhard...  warst du da und wir zuspät, umvergebungbit  ... nach kurzer Wartezeit ging's dann hinterm Golf Platz hoch auf den Lüderich und auch direkt wieder über Trails nach Hoffnungsthal ...da direkt hinter der Sülz wieder hoch auf den Tütberg ...hier gab's dann noch mal ein par Trails und es ging *nie wieder bergauf* ...zumindest für Gertrud  ...von oben schlengelten wir uns dann im Zickzack quer durch den KF bis zum Wassertretbecken ...Gertrud versuchte mich derweil zum Marathon in Willingen zu überreden (ich fange an zu Schwanken: Gertrud war in irgend einem früheren Leben bestimmt mal Sklaventreiber )  ...am Wassertretbecken angekommen bestand Guido auf weitere Höhenmeter und legte auch direkt einen Zahn zu  
 ...dann noch die schöne flotte Abfahrt zur L358 ...dort wurde wieder standesgemäß der Sonnuntergang eingeleitet und es ging nach 45 km und 580 hm zurück zum Parkplatz.

War wie immer schön mit euch, Danke an alle Mitfahrer . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Samstag 

Gruß Jörg

So, Guido jetzt bist du drann, würg mal dein Gecko  ...


----------



## Marco_Lev (27. April 2006)

dodi schrieb:
			
		

> dieser juchhuh, ist ja schon ein lustiger. Spielt er hier bei euch den Comedien oder den Terminator



ich weiß nicht warum, aber dich finde ich nicht lustig! spielst du hier threadpolizei oder bist du ne hohle frucht? 
geh bitte auf der autobahn spielen!


----------



## freebiker_yam (27. April 2006)

Moin,
ich hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne Tour :-(((((
Also beim platten Hinterrad war das Ventil abgerissen. Und der Ersatzschlauch hatte dummerweise ein Autoventil. (braucht einer so ein Ding ?) Passte also nicht auf die Felge. (Felgenloch zu klein) Ich bin dann mit dem Moped nach Untereschbach gebraust um Bescheid zu sagen, und habe bis 19:25 gewartet.
Dann noch schnell zum OBI nen neuen Schlauch besorgt, und das wars.
Mal sehen ob ich das mit Samstag schaffe. 1000 hm wären ja mal ne Herausforderung ))
Gruß an alle

Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2006)

@dodi

hui, volle Breitseite direkt im ersten Posting! Weiter so, dann haste hier sicher viel Freude...


----------



## bikekiller (27. April 2006)

Hallo liebe KFL´ler ! 

Das war wieder eine Spitzentour ! Danke an Schnegge, der immer einen Trail mehr weiß. Das mit den Hubbels habe ich mittlerweile kapiert... gerdeaus heißt sanfte Steigung. Kleine Steigung heißt kurze steile Rampe und bergab heißt tendenzielle bergauf mit kleinen Abfahrten. Frau muss Mann nur verstehen !!!
Trotzdem meine Beine heute jammern, war es ein prima Trainingserfolg und ich werde am Samstag den OBI suchen. 
Übrigens sind schon meine CTF Fotos online unter der u.g. Adresse.

Kauft alle fleißig meine Shirts oder lasst sie euch schenken )

@schnegge: Willingen ist wohl Pflicht für Dich zusammen mit Solanum seid ihr unschlagbar.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Henrie (27. April 2006)

Marco_Lev schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht warum, aber dich finde ich nicht lustig! spielst du hier threadpolizei oder bist du ne hohle frucht?
> geh bitte auf der autobahn spielen!




Habe mich da gerade mal durchgekämpft. Recht hat er der Dodi.
Dieser Jukuhu scheint ein unzuverlässiger Schlauberger zu sein.
Als Neuling werde ich mich aber ab sofort um Seriösität bemühen.  

Fritz


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2006)

@dodi und fritz-the-cat

is' doch echt interessant: 
Beide erstes posting und schon Maul am aufreißen


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. April 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

wie versprochen, werde ich am Samstag Schneeregen und Hagelschauer mitbringen            

So ist es nun einmal, ich fahre halt nur unter schlechten Bedingungen, bei schönem Wetter fährt ja jeder

Daher auf in die Schlammschlacht 

P.S - was mir aufgefallen ist, fahre ich auf der richtigen Rheinseite bei irgendeiner Tour mit, herrscht meistens gutes Wetter, fahre ich jedoch mal auf der schäl Sick mit, ist meistens schlechtes Wetter


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. April 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> @dodi und fritz-the-cat
> 
> is' doch echt interessant:
> Beide erstes posting und schon Maul am aufreißen


Aber hoppla,

keine falsche Solidarität: Martin N. ist einer der übelsten Spamer hier, hab's gerade in einem eigenen Thread erlebt. Dass ihm dabei schnell die Zunge lang wird und er in den anaeroben Bereich abrutscht, entschuldigt oder rechtfertigt da nichts.


----------



## Enrgy (27. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hoppla,
> 
> keine falsche Solidarität: Martin N. ist einer der übelsten Spamer hier, hab's gerade in einem eigenen Thread erlebt. Dass ihm dabei schnell die Zunge lang wird und er in den anaeroben Bereich abrutscht, entschuldigt oder rechtfertigt da nichts.


Na wenn du dem "Nordic Walking König" des Winterpokals auch so eine Steilvorlage lieferst...


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn du dem "Nordic Walking König" des Winterpokals auch so eine Steilvorlage lieferst...


 
Vom Hetzer zum Schwätzer und nun auch noch zum Jammerlappen.


----------



## Ommer (27. April 2006)

Schöne Tour gestern,

die Steigungen fielen mir allerdings schwer......

nun war ich vorhin nochmal 30 km unterwegs, auch mit ordentlichen Hügeln,
heute fiels mir leichter, seltsam...

Danke fürs Warten 


Gruß Achim


----------



## indian (27. April 2006)

Hallo alle,

der gute Guido hat´s bisher super verstanden, den Thread hier "sauber" zu halten und auch die Kommentatoren gaben ihr bestes. Wär´doch schade, wenn das jetzt hier auch zu so einer "persönlichanfeindungskiste" verkommt.

Also mein Vorschlag: STOP!

Trefft Euch doch in diesem Bereich 
http://www.gewalt-gegen-maenner.de/
und besprecht alles weitere...

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (28. April 2006)

Dem Glücklichen schlägt keine Stunde -

den Glücklichsten keine Frau...


meint Achim


----------



## indian (28. April 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Glücklichen schlägt keine Stunde -
> 
> den Glücklichsten keine Frau...
> 
> ...



Respekt!


----------



## bikekiller (28. April 2006)

Moin, moin die Herren,

war gestern noch zu einer kleinen Tour über 1 Hubbel. Ging prima. Dank schnegges Training am Mittwoch... 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour morgen ab dem OBI... ich komm mit dem Rad also wartet bittschön auf mich, falls ich doch länger als eine Stunde brauche... oder will Guido evtl. mit mir zusammen dorthin radeln ? Wir könnten uns um 9:00 Uhr anner Bud in Rath treffen, wenn Du magst. Jeder andere der mitwill sei herzlich dazu geladen.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. April 2006)

Moin Gertrud,

also von der Bud in Rath benötigst Du ca. 30 min bis zum Obi in Rösrath.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## bikekiller (28. April 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> also von der Bud in Rath benötigst Du ca. 30 min bis zum Obi in Rösrath.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christoph




Also gut, dann also um 9:30 Uhr anner Bud.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (28. April 2006)

Sorry Gertrud , hätte ich sehr gerne gemacht , aber ich muss mich leider wieder abmelden. Mir ist da noch ein Handballspiel dazwischen gekommen und das geht im Moment noch vor.   

Viel Spass an Alle und bis bald wieder

Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin die Herren,
> 
> war gestern noch zu einer kleinen Tour über 1 Hubbel. Ging prima. Dank schnegges Training am Mittwoch...
> 
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (28. April 2006)

gibt´s doch gar nicht... Handball geht vor ner Tour mit schnegge...  schade Guido. Vielleicht ein anderes mal. Dann radel ich eben allein zum OBI - kein Problem.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (28. April 2006)

Wirklich Schade   : Im Mai / Juni knubbeln sich die Termine . Im November / Dezember war nichts los  . Vielleicht kommt Alex noch zum Treffpunkt.

Viele Grüsse und viel Spass bei der Tour. 

Montana


*EDIT* : Zur kleinen Wiedergutmachung  Hier ist der Mittwoch Termin 





			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> gibt´s doch gar nicht... Handball geht vor ner Tour mit schnegge...  schade Guido. Vielleicht ein anderes mal. Dann radel ich eben allein zum OBI - kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller


----------



## i-men (28. April 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Also gut, dann also um 9:30 Uhr anner Bud.
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller



Aber Start ist doch erst um 10:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (28. April 2006)

Schade, da würd ich gern mitkommen, da ich eigentlich aus Forsbach komme und meine Schwiegereltern in Rambrücken (nahe der Gammersbacher Mühle) wohnen. Aber am Samstag bin ich in Sundern beim Rennen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## i-men (28. April 2006)

Ich muss mich leider für morgen abmelden. Meine Schramme und die daraus resultierende zeitweise Bewegungsuntauglichkeit hat mich doch recht viel wertvolle Arbeitszeit gekostet. Eigentlich hatte ich bis heute morgen noch die Hoffnung Euch 2-3 Stunden begleiten zu können. Je nachdem wie sich der Fuß so benohmen hätte. Nun scheitert es nicht am Fuß (Fäden sind heute morgen gezogen worden) sondern an der Zeit 
Ich hätte heute abend auch noch Kette und Ritzel tauschen müssen. Die sind ziemlich fertig und liegen schon seit ein paar Tagen im Keller. Auch das wird heute nix mehr. Job geht halt vor.

Wünsche Euch ne schöne Tour und bin davon überzeugt, dass Jörg wieder das ein oder andere Trailchen aus dem Helm zaubert. Frei nach dem Motto ´gebt fein acht, ich hab Euch etwas mitgebracht´ 

Viel Spaß
Ingo


----------



## Schnegge (28. April 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Frei nach dem Motto ´gebt fein acht, ich hab Euch etwas mitgebracht´


Hallo Ingo,

schade, dass du nicht kannst  aber schön zu höhren, dass es deiner Ferse schon wieder besser geht 

Ich hab die Tour ja aus mir bekannten bekannten Stücken zusammen gesetzt.. blos fehlte mir ein Verbindungsstück... Hab mir also eins mit der Wanderkarte gesucht und bins gestern mal abgefahren. Ich kann nur sagen    

Also bis Morgen

Jörg

p.s.: Hat von euch einer 'ne Digicam


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. April 2006)

Hallo Schnegge,

sitze hier jetzt frisch geduscht vor´m PC und bin sehr froh, das ich heute bei deine Tour mitgefahren bin - trotz der Wettervorhersage!!!   

Die Runde durch Dein Heimatgebiet war sehr schön, können wir gerne bei Gelegenheit wiederholen  War eine sehr gute Mischung, von allem etwas dabei 

Bilder muß ich noch bearbeiten, sobald ich dieses erledigt hab, bekommst Du eine Mail von mir.

Grüße

Der Regenmacher im Königsforst


----------



## Montana (29. April 2006)

Ich bin richtisch neidisch  Schade , dass ich nicht mifahren konnte.
War mit Moritz heute vor dem Handball noch im Rheinpark und uns kamen 

70 -100    Freerider , Dropper was was weiss ich

entgegen. Kein Scherz und nicht übertrieben , das war wirklich so 

Das Handballspiel endete übrigens  14 : 9 für _uns_  

Jörg wir warten auf Deinen Bericht    

Viele Grüsse

guido



			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schnegge,
> 
> sitze hier jetzt frisch geduscht vor´m PC und bin sehr froh, das ich heute bei deine Tour mitgefahren bin - trotz der Wettervorhersage!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. April 2006)

Hallo Schnegge und alle Mitfahrer,

es kann nur einen geben ( der das Schlußlicht bildet )  hat mir ne Menge Spass gemacht mit Euch eine Teilrunde zu fahren,waren schöne Abfahrten mit dabei das Schnellfahren wird sich noch einstellen oder   aber wie sagt man(n) wenn es am schönsten ist sollte man(n) aufhören,oder habe ich da etwas verpasst ????????.
Mein Rettungsanker ( Gertrud ) ein hohes Lob für die Motivation während der Tour  
Habe leider den Namen vergessen ( der mich nach Rösrath lotste   ) danke für die schnelle Heimfahrt, nur noch einen Anstieg der es in sich hatte und dann immer Bergab Richtung Heimat ( Hi Speed 50.7 km/h ).
Das Wetter hat mich dann kurz hinter Kleineichen eingeholt und habe jede Menge Wasser und Graupel zu spüren bekommen.
Am Mittwoch werde ich nicht mitfahren , hat aber nichts mit dem Tourabbruch von Heute zutun werde weiterhin am Ball bleiben und hoffen dass die Mucke in den Beinen sich in den nächsten Monaten steil nach Oben verlagert ( denn schließlich will jeder mal sein Ziel erfahren und nicht Laufen    )
Vielen Dank an Boris für die gemachten Aufnahmen ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die Auswertung der Bilder.

Schönen Gruß an alle 

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...und uns kamen
> 
> 70 -100    Freerider , Dropper was was weiss ich
> 
> entgegen. Kein Scherz ...


Ja korrekt, die Dirtflames hatten zu ner Streetsession geladen, stand auch hier in den Terminen. Dort waren aber vor 1-2 Tagen nur rund 10 Leute eingetragen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. War dann alles Mundpropaganda...


----------



## Schnegge (29. April 2006)

Rund um Agger und Sülz
oder
highlifecruisers meets KFL and friends​
Dabei waren:

Bernhard @ bernhardwalter (KFLer)
Boris @ grüner Frosch (KFL-Regenmacher  )
Gertrud @ bikekiller (KFLerin)
Hans-Jörg @ Hans-Jörg Arend (highlifecruiser)
Jörg @ Jörg (highlifecruiser)
Jürgen (Mitgliedschaftsverweigerer  )
Jörg @ Schnegge (higlifecruisender KFLer)

Start war am OBI in Rösrath. Um den Zufrühgekommenen die Zeit zu vertreiben hatte ich hier für musikalische Beschallung, Bier- bzw. Wurststände und natürlich eine Hüpfburg gesorgt. 
Los gings pünktlich um 10:30 Richtung Sülzbrücke, die ich natürlich, wie es sich für einen guide gehört, erst im dritten Anlauf gefunden habe. "Das sind ja schöne Aussichten"   wird sich meine Gefolgschaft wohl gedacht haben... Aber die schönen Aussichten sollten doch erst noch kommen. Zum warm werden ging (radelte) es erstmal die kleine fiese Rampe nach Menzlingen hoch um uns danach am Kupfersiefener Bach entlang zu schlängeln... von hier gings über Kellershohn runter zur L288... An der Meigermühle verließen wir das Sülztal und es ging hoch nach Wielpütz... Hans-Jörg machte den Vorschlag einen ihm bekannten super genialen downhill unbedingt mit einbauen zu müssen. Ein Blick auf die Karte zeigte dann, dass dieser auch schon aus den gleichen Gründen eingeplant war... also ging's voller Einigkeit und Vorfreude Richtung downhill und Donrath... Unten gab's dann nur zufriedene Gesichter und erst mal 'nen Riegel im Sonnenschein  ... ja Sonnenschein, den hatten wir trotz der miesen Wettervorhersage fast die ganze Zeit... leider nur fast  , aber dazu später mehr... Wir folgten nun dem Lauf der Agger bis zum Naafbach... hier gings dann erst mal gemächlich die FAB hoch... ohne Vorwarnung schwenkte der guide dann plötzlich aus , überquerte eine zerfallene Brücke und erklomm den uphill nach Wahlen... aber der Rest der Meute lies sich nicht täuschen und folgte ihm unbeirrt... weiter fuhren wir nach Seelscheid um uns dort wieder ins Naafbachtal zu stürzen ... hier ging es über Wiesen bis nach Golgatha äh Ingersauel... zumindest stand dort einen riesen Kreuz... Nach einer Rast an dieser trostlosen Kreuzigungsstätte radelten wir weiter (in Luftlinie Richtung Köln  ) hoch bis nach Höffen um uns Dort per downhill wieder ins Aggertal zu begeben... Und da das so viel Spaß gemacht hatte, gings noch mal hoch und an anderer Stelle genauso schön wieder runter  ... in Hohnrath verabschiedeten wir dann Hans-Jörg und Bernahard in Richtung Rösrath... An dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an die beiden Mitstreiter und eine großes Lob an Bernhard für seinen Kampfgeist  ... 
nun gings über Hohnrath und Jexmühle den Hauptwanderweg X22 folgend nach Donrath und mal wieder runter und auch mal wieder hoch bis Bleifeld... jetzt wurde fleißig singlegetrailt... erst hoch dann flach und zum Schluss 130hm am Stück hinunter... wir waren schon wieder im Sülztal... nach kurzer Verschnaufpause entlang der Sülz gings in Hellenthal hoch in den Königsforst... Boris und ich mussten feststellen, dass der KF ihn irgendwie nicht leiden kann... denn auf einmal fing es, so wie immer wenn Boris den KF beradelt, an zu regnen  ... egal... es wurde trotzdem noch ein bisschen getrailt: runter zu den Betonrohren (hier erwies sich die Konstellation Boris/KF schon wieder als nicht kompatibel: Boris wurde vom KF zu einer zum Glück glimpflichen Bodenberührung gezwungen)... den Wurzeltrail hoch und dann nach Forsbach. Hier verabschiedeten wir dann Gertrud in Richtung Heimat .. komisch diesmal ging gar nicht die Sonne unter, sehr rätselhaft ... vorbei an der Forsbacher Mühle schloss sich dann so langsam wieder der Kreis und wir erreichten nach 4:15h Fahrzeit, 57km und 1190hm den Ausgangspunkt...  nach verlassen des KFs kamm natürlich wieder die Sonne raus und am OBI wurden die extra organisierten Grundnahrungsmittel Cola, Fritten und Bratwurst vernichtet  ...

Also nochmals vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer  , hat 'nen riesen Spaß gemacht...
und besonderen Dank unseren Paparazzi Boris 
übrigens ich glaub' der KF ist einfach nur Tierlieb: Grüne Frösche brauchen doch einen feuchten Lebensraum, daher auch die besondere Zuneigung am Bachlauf...

Gruß Jörg

Photos folgen...

Edith: Da hatten wir aber echt Glück!


----------



## Montana (30. April 2006)

Habe ich natürlich auch gelesen. Ein LMB Eintrag mit 10+ Leuten und das in Köln fällt immer auf. Aber das realle Geschehen zeigt dann auch was ganz Interessantes. Viele meinen ja : Grosse virituelle Welt des Forums  Stimmt ja auch ...aber die wahre MTB und drumherum Meute ist noch viellll grösser.  

Das waren wirklich ( ... hat einer genaue Zahlen ? ) zwischen 70 -100 sehr junge Rider mit unterschiedlichsten Fahrzeugen  Beeindruckende Masse    


*Zur Samstags Tour :*

Erstklassige Tour und  super geschriebener Bericht , Jörg     

Heute hagelts Daumen

Viele Grüsse

Guido




			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja korrekt, die Dirtflames hatten zu ner Streetsession geladen, stand auch hier in den Terminen. Dort waren aber vor 1-2 Tagen nur rund 10 Leute eingetragen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. War dann alles Mundpropaganda...


----------



## Schnegge (2. Mai 2006)

So hier wie versprochen einige Bilder von der Agger/Sülz-Tour:

































Den Rest gibts hier

Dank nochmal an Boris für die Aufnahmen


----------



## Montana (2. Mai 2006)

@ all

Ich bin gerade eine kleine nette Runde im KF gefahren. Es war geiles "kurze Hosen-Wetter" und morgen wirds noch wärmer. 

Daher rufe ich nun zur Frühsommer Tour 1 aus.

Mal sehen wer auch ohne Regen mitkommt. Schlamm ist jedenfalls  noch da

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## i-men (3. Mai 2006)

Ich wollte gestern eigentlich auch das schöne Wetter nutzen, aber nachdem mein Zahnarzt mir den ersten Teil der Paradontalbehandlung verpasst hatte und die Betäubung verflogen war, ist die Lust wieder mit verflogen 
So und heute gibts die andere Seite, aber bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen heute abend ne Runde mit Euch zu drehen. 
Also, angemeldet.

So und nun ran an die Arbeit, damit der Feierabend nicht gefährdet wird.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

Freut mich , Ingo  Es ist ja jetzt schon warm draussen. Das wird unser erster Sommerride 2006. Daher auch meine spontane Idee  Man könnte ja im Laufe des Abends irgendwo eine Aussengastronomie nutzen  Es muss ja nicht zu heftig werden 

Hat eine(r) entspechende Vorschläge zu bieten ? Dann könnten wir die Tourstrecke ggf. danach ausrichten.  

Medet euch bitte noch mal.

Guido



			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte gestern eigentlich auch das schöne Wetter nutzen, aber nachdem mein Zahnarzt mir den ersten Teil der Paradontalbehandlung verpasst hatte und die Betäubung verflogen war, ist die Lust wieder mit verflogen
> So und heute gibts die andere Seite, aber bei den Wetteraussichten werde ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen heute abend ne Runde mit Euch zu drehen.
> *Also, angemeldet*.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich , Ingo  Es ist ja jetzt schon warm draussen. Das wird unser erster Sommerride 2006. Daher auch meine spontane Idee  Man könnte ja im Laufe des Abends irgendwo eine Aussengastronomie nutzen  Es muss ja nicht zu heftig werden
> 
> Hat eine(r) entspechende Vorschläge zu bieten ? Dann könnten wir die Tourstrecke ggf. danach ausrichten.
> 
> ...


 
Außenterrasse des Golfrestaurants oben auf dem Lüderich. 
Waschplatz für Bikes inkl.
Abmarsch über 2 schöne STs runter zur Sülz.

Apropo ST:

Kennst Du diese Abfahrt von Forsbach runter zur Sülz ?


----------



## i-men (3. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Außenterrasse des Golfrestaurants oben auf dem Lüderich.
> Waschplatz für Bikes inkl.
> Abmarsch über 2 schöne STs runter zur Sülz.
> 
> ...



Waldhaus Königsforst wäre auch ne Alternative

Die Abfahrt bin ich glaube ich früher immer mit der Oma zum Friedhof gelaufen. Ne Martin, wo Du Dich wieder rum treibst. Wie siehts aus, heute dabei?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Waldhaus Königsforst wäre auch ne Alternative
> 
> Die Abfahrt bin ich glaube ich früher immer mit der Oma zum Friedhof gelaufen. Ne Martin, wo Du Dich wieder rum treibst. Wie siehts aus, heute dabei?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ingo,

bestes Wetter, und ich ertrinke in Arbeit . 
Und Rasenmähen ist auch noch angesagt.  

Wenn Guido mir für ca. 19:00 Uhr einen Treffpunkt im östlichen KF nennen kann, könnte ich es vielleicht schaffen, dazuzustoßen. 

VG Martin

PS: Das ist eines von vielen neuen Ergebnissen meiner Lüderich-Explorer-Touren, wo ich geeignete Übergänge zwischen KF und Lüderich gesucht bzw. gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

Hi Martin , bin gerade am Überlegen : 19:00 Uhr Naturfreundehaus Hardt wäre z.B. möglich ,dann würden wir über die Hardt wieder in den KF zurückfahren.

Den Weg kenne ich noch nicht , schaue ich mir gleich mal in MM an.

Viele Grüsse

Guido

Ist das ein Wetterchen , was   

@ Ingo 

Wo ist denn das Lokal ? Ist das Restaurant Forsbacher Mühle *aussen *auf ?




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> bestes Wetter, und ich ertrinke in Arbeit .
> Und Rasenmähen ist auch noch angesagt.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin , *(1)*bin gerade am Überlegen : 19:00 Uhr Naturfreundehaus Hardt wäre z.B. möglich ,dann würden wir über die Hardt wieder in den KF zurückfahren.
> 
> *(2)*Den Weg kenne ich noch nicht , schaue ich mir gleich mal in MM an.
> 
> ...


 

Das wäre klasse. Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, dass ich das hinbekomme, wenn gleich es ja dann nur eine kurze Stippvisite wäre. Oder willst Du noch die fahrbaren STs in der Hardt absurfen?
Der ist nicht schlecht. Vor allendingen bist da direkt am südlichen Eingang zum Lüderich.
VG Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Mai 2006)

Sehr verlockend da bei euch mitzulesen .

Da scheint's im Königsforst ja allerlei Spechte zu beobachten zu geben: Buntspechte, Grünspechte und die Blau... näh, die heißen Schluckspechte .

Mal schauen, ob ich nächste Woche mal mit dabei bin. Ihr bekommt's doch sicher auf die Reihe, auf Kunstlicht zu verzichten 

Ciao
Hammelschlucker


----------



## i-men (3. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> H
> @ Ingo
> 
> Wo ist denn das Lokal ?


Wenn Du den Rennweg im Königsforst Richtung Wahner Heide fährst und dann die Strasse überquerst bist Du schon da. Wir sind auch schon mehrfach zusammen die Fußgängerbrücke (über die A3) in die Wahnerheide gefahren. Ist so zusagen der alte Königsforster Bahnhof. Kennst Du bestimmt.



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> H
> @ Ingo
> 
> Ist das Restaurant Forsbacher Mühle *aussen *auf ?




Wer bei diesem Wetter einen Biergarten besitzt und diesen nicht öffnet, sollte die Branche wechseln . Aber sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht.


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Mai 2006)

> Ist das ein Wetterchen , was




Soll ich heute bei Euch mitfahren??


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> bestes Wetter, und ich ertrinke in Arbeit .
> Und Rasenmähen ist auch noch angesagt.
> ...


 
Jetzt war gerade der Paketbote dar und hat mir meinen RS ARIO 190 mm inkl. Dämpferpumpe  (war nicht angegeben) aber ohne die neuen Dämpferbuchsen  dargelassen.

Jetzt bin ich hin- und hergerissen  , ob ich Arbeit und Rasenmähen sausen lassen los und mich an das Pimpen von meinem Bike begeben soll. 

Was meint Ihr? 

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal 'ne Runde NW mit Hund, um den Kopf klar zu bekommen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

Was heisst denn hier kurze Stippvisite ?  

Ich dachte, wir holen Dich ab und du fährst die restliche Runde mit.

 Hardt -> zurück in den KF entweder über Immekeppel oder TP Gl - > Tütberg -> runter nach Hellenthal -> wieder hoch ->  dann Forsbacher  Mühle -> Wassertretbecken -> Rennweg -> *Lokal *->  -> juchhu- und bikekillertrail - > und zurück  

Wir können natürlich zusätzlich noch die fahrbaren trails in der Hardt mitnehmen. 

Na was ist ?  

Ich würde mich freuen 

Guido





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre klasse. Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, dass ich das hinbekomme, wenn gleich es ja dann nur eine kurze Stippvisite wäre. Oder willst Du noch die fahrbaren STs in der Hardt absurfen?
> Der ist nicht schlecht. Vor allendingen bist da direkt am südlichen Eingang zum Lüderich.
> VG Martin



Hallo Hammelschlucker , du bist herzlich willkommen. Nächste Woche bleibt es ja noch länger hell  



			
				Hammelhetzer  schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr verlockend da bei euch mitzulesen .
> 
> Da scheint's im Königsforst ja allerlei Spechte zu beobachten zu geben: Buntspechte, Grünspechte und die Blau... näh, die heißen Schluckspechte .
> 
> ...



@ Boris

Bleib bloss zuhaus     dubistimmergernegesehen

@ Ingo

Wir können dann ja auswählen. Also auf ein Radler oder ein Weizen zum Schluss der Tour hätte ich schon grosse Lust.


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

Gib Gas Martin  
Bis nachher  





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt war gerade der Paketbote dar und hat mir meinen RS ARIO 190 mm inkl. Dämpferpumpe  (war nicht angegeben) aber ohne die neuen Dämpferbuchsen  dargelassen.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich hin- und hergerissen  , ob ich Arbeit und Rasenmähen sausen lassen los und mich an das Pimpen von meinem Bike begeben soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gib Gas Martin
> Bis nachher


 
Wieder zurück und klar im Kopf.  

Um jetzt erstmal schauen, ob die alten Dämpferbuchsen von meinem alten RS Dämpfer passen - wenn nicht, ist das Bike eh im Klump, und ich muss mir neue besorgen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

Und nun , Martin ? Wie ist denn der letzte Stand ?  





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder zurück und klar im Kopf.
> 
> Um jetzt erstmal schauen, ob die alten Dämpferbuchsen von meinem alten RS Dämpfer passen - wenn nicht, ist das Bike eh im Klump, und ich muss mir neue besorgen.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

Der Biergarten an der Forsbacher Mühle ist *auf*. Ich habe gerade mal mit denen telefoniert. Also so um 21:00 Uhr müsste da noch was zu holen sein   

Bis dann.

Guido


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun , Martin ? Wie ist denn der letzte Stand ?


 
Rasen gemäht !  

Das wolltest Du doch wissen.  (BTW: Ist gibt nur wenige Sachen, die sowenig Spass machen, wie einen Benzinmotor nach einer Winterpause wieder zum Leben zu erwecken.  )

Apropo Dämpfung:

Die alten Dämpferbuchsen passen nicht optimal (sind einen Tick zu lang), aber für ein paar Testkilometer wird es schon gehen.

Muss mir bei meinem Spezi neue drehen lassen, da die Lieferung immer noch im Rückstand ist, und ich trotz vierwöchiger Wartezeit wohl auch noch ein paar weitere Wochen warten werden muss.

Die Federung ist der Hammer. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die 4-5 cm mehr Federweg bemerkbar machen werden (jetzt knapp 13 cm). Die Treppe hat sie wie nix weggebügelt (im Vergleich zum Stahlfederdämpfer). Der SAG liegt jetz bei ca. 25-30%.  

Leider gibt es auch eine schlechte Nachricht. Der Umwerfer muss neu positioniert und eingestellt werden. Ggf. muss ich die Führungsbleche austauschen.

Ich werde jetzt mal zum weltbesten Bikeshop und Mechaniker nach Moitzfeld pilgern, also dreimal fallen lassen. 

Poste noch, ob ich mitkomme bzw. ob die Kiste läuft.

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (3. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich heute bei Euch mitfahren??


Wenn Du das Wetter zum umkippen bekommst, bekommst du von mir ein Denkmal gesetzt


----------



## Montana (3. Mai 2006)

Letzte Meldung von mir vor der Tour :

Ich plane mal die Hardt ein. Wir sind ca.19:00 Uhr dort. 
Danach möchte ich zurück in den KF via TP BGL.  

Bis dann

Guido


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Meldung von mir vor der Tour :
> 
> Ich plane mal die Hardt ein. Wir sind ca.19:00 Uhr dort.
> Danach möchte ich zurück in den KF via TP BGL.
> ...


 
So, jetzt läuft es. Einmal heilende Hand von Michael dran, schon stand der Umwerfer wie eine 1. Noch ein kleines bisschen die Bleche biegen und fertig die Laube. Ist das geil. Leider fehlen mir 4-5 cm Federweg vorne. 

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. bin ich um 19:00 Uhr am NFH Hardt. Fall gewünscht, von ein/zwei STs dann über TP BGL in den KF.

Da ich meine komplette Beleuchtung an meinen Schwager verliehen habe, werde ich mich 'frühzeitig' von Euch wieder trennen.

Bis dahin.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich meine komplette Beleuchtung an meinen Schwager verliehen habe...


Samma ey, du gibst auch alles was teuer und heilig ist an deine angeheiratete Verwandschft weiter? Stichwort Laptop.... 

Viel Spaß heut abend, werde mit Zippi gleich auch ne Runde "wuppern" gehen, incl. halogene Leuchtmittel natürlich, vor 22Uhr sind wir sicher nicht zurück...


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Samma ey, du gibst auch alles was teuer und heilig ist an deine angeheiratete Verwandschft weiter? Stichwort Laptop....
> 
> Viel Spaß heut abend, werde mit Zippi gleich auch ne Runde "wuppern" gehen, incl. halogene Leuchtmittel natürlich, vor 22Uhr sind wir sicher nicht zurück...


 
Altruismus ist kein Fremdwort für mich  . Schließlich trage ich nicht umsonst den Namen meines Namenspatrons. 
Der Unterschied ist nur, ich will meine Sachen früher oder später wieder zurückerhalten (naja, das Notebook ist eher eine Dauerleihgabe). 

Apropo Fahrtest: Die knapp 130 mm Federweg am Hinterrad fahren sich geil. Bei 30% SAG fährt das Ding jetzt hinten wie eine Magnetschwebebahn. 

Leider fehlt mir jetzt eine neue Federgabel. Vorne 80 mm und hinten 130 mm verbessert zwar die Uphillfähigkeiten (90° ich komme ), aber schränkt die Downhilleigenschaften weiter ein. 

Und große Scheiben, und neue Laufräder und ... ein besseren Fahrer  .

Na, aber das kriegen wir wieder hin, schließlich ist jetzt wieder Outdoor-Bike-Time.

VG Martin

PS: War eine nette kleine Stippvisite bei den KFL-ern. Konnte heute sogar den Inhalt meines Erste-Hilfe-Baggys zum erstmal während einer Tour testen bzw. anwenden. Martin, der Samariter.  Aber ich will Guidos Bericht nicht vorgreifen.
Mein Testurteil für die Aldi Erste-Hile-Bike-Tasche: sehr gut  (war zwar eigentlich für den Hund gedacht, aber Bikern hilft sie auch. )


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*Schluchter Heide Hardt und KF Frühsommer Tour*

03.05.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 


Alex @ hama687
Bernhard @freebiker_yam
Christof @ bikenstoffel
Felix @ timhau
Ingo @ i-men
Jörg @ Schnegge
Helmut @ born 2bike wild 
Martin @ juchhu
Michael @ cannibal

Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung :

Ein neues Gesicht (Helmut) sowie viele Bekannte trafen sich pünktlich wie immer am Parkplatz in K-Brück. Los gings über die trails am Ostfriedhof Richtung Schluchter Heide. Dort wurde wegen GPS-Ausfall und daher blind eine lockere Forstautobahn Runde  ohne Höhenmeters   gefahren  Dann gings Richtung Saaler Mühle. Am See wurde dann der MTB Abenteuer Spielplatz aufgesucht und bewältigt. Nur der guide schwächelte aus ihm _unverständlicher_ Sturzgefahr.  

Ab gings Richtung Hardt. Dort trafen wir 7 Min. später wie geplant ein und trafen aus den special guest der Tour Martin @ juchhu den _Forumweitbekannten_ Erklärbären. Nach kurzem Gequatsche zu dem Felix ein Leberwurstbrot ass  ging es auf eine der berühmten Juchhu Hardt STRs. Es zeigt sich leider, dass die Forstwirtschaft grosse Schäden versucht hat und selbst die fahrbaren trails zum  waren. Überall Äste und Traktorreifenspuren und hier hatte Martin schon geräumt. Trotzdem grossen Dank an Martin  Denn einige legendäre Highlights waren dabei wie die Gardasee Abfahrt und der Freerider DH  

Später ereilte uns dann an einer eigentlich ungefährlichen Stelle leider wieder ein Unfall. Das Opfer wurde wieder so gut wie möglich versorgt., Gute Besserung an Michael  Danke an Martin fürs Verbandzeug und Verbinden. Dann trénnte sich die Gruppe leider auf Alex , Christof und Michael fuhren zurück bzw. zum Krankenhaus. 

Nun gings zurück nach Moitzfeld und wir besuchten noch den bikeshop , dort findet ja das SIT event statt. Es ging zurück in den KF und nach Befahren der wundervollen Tütberg trails  sagte Martin Tschüss und wir fuhren zur Forsbacher Mühle .  Dort sagte Helmut Tschüss und die verbliebenen 5 tranken endlich das versprochene Bier  . Sehr cooler Biergarten und sehr nette Bedienung.  Dann gings durch die Nacht auf dem schnellstem Weg zum Parkplatz. 


Besonderheiten : Es war nett wie immer - Felix war wieder mal da - Juchhu lebt  - Verbandszeug muss leider dabei sein  - Biergarten an der Forsbacher Mühle ist sehr biker freundlich  

Danke wie so oft an Jörg fürs co-guiden  


Streckenlänge : 42 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 420 hm 


Viele Grüsse

Guido

GEKO Aufzeichnung folgt erst morgen.


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Streckenlänge : 42 km
> Höhenmeter : ca. 420 hm


 
Ähm, Einspruch Eurer Ehren.  
Meine Stippvisite währte 21,8 km und 419 hm.
Ihr werdet also mindestens 420 hm gefahren sein. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Einspruch Eurer Ehren.
> Meine Stippvisite währte 21,8 km und 419 hm.
> Ihr werdet also mindestens 420 hm gefahren sein.
> 
> VG Martin



Oha , da haben wir die Diskussion wieder. Hms habe ich vom co-guide  erfasst mit Ciclosports HAC . Eine Geko Aufzeichnung habe ich von gestern erst ab Wandererparkplatz Hardt. Da werde ich heute abend was simulieren bzw. stricken. Die Strecke habe ich ja noch vor Augen . 

Gruss

Guido

Nette Sache gestern


----------



## i-men (4. Mai 2006)

Jau, mal wieder ne richtig schöne Tour gewesen.

Ich habe 465hm laut GPS Daten und 467hm laut HAC4. Beides bis zum Bierchen  gemessen.
Was Ihr danach also noch getrieben habt entzieht sich meinen Touraufzeichnungen.

@Guido
Ich maile Dir gerne meine Geko Daten, dann kannst Du ja aus Deinen und meinen die komplette Tour zaubern.

Gruß
Ingo

Edit: Guido, Du hast Post


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

Danke Ingo  die Post ist da.
Nach dem Bier gings nur schnell zurück Felix hatte ja kein Licht. 

Bis bald (Sonntag in Mayen)

Guido




			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, mal wieder ne richtig schöne Tour gewesen.
> 
> Ich habe 465hm laut GPS Daten und 467hm laut HAC4. Beides bis zum Bierchen  gemessen.
> Was Ihr danach also noch getrieben habt entzieht sich meinen Touraufzeichnungen.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Oha , da haben wir die Diskussion wieder*. Hms habe ich vom co-guide  erfasst mit Ciclosports HAC . Eine Geko Aufzeichnung habe ich von gestern erst ab Wandererparkplatz Hardt. Da werde ich heute abend was simulieren bzw. stricken. Die Strecke habe ich ja noch vor Augen .
> 
> Gruss
> 
> ...


 
Von meinem 419 hm auf 21,8 km musst Du 78 hm für die Anfahrt Moitzfeld - NFH Hardt und 92 hm für die Rückfahrt Tütberg - Moitzfeld abziehen, d.h. mein gemeinsamer Anteil mit Euch waren ca. 250 hm.

420 hm (+/- ein paar Verquetschte) für Eure Gesamttour ist nicht unmöglich. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

Ich habe gerade mal grob mit der Aufzeichnung von Ingo gearbeitet und komme auf ca. 450 hm (MM mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich) 

Das wären dann ca.10 % Abweichung und das stört keinen grossen Geist  
Wer 100 hm fährt verkraftet auch 110 hm und wer 1000 hm fährt verkraftet auch 1100 hm - wer 5000 hm fährt der .... 
Viele Grüsse

Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Von meinem 419 hm auf 21,8 km musst Du 78 hm für die Anfahrt Moitzfeld - NFH Hardt und 92 hm für die Rückfahrt Tütberg - Moitzfeld abziehen, d.h. mein gemeinsamer Anteil mit Euch waren ca. 250 hm.
> 
> 420 hm (+/- ein paar Verquetschte) für Eure Gesamttour ist nicht unmöglich.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade mal grob mit der Aufzeichnung von Ingo gearbeitet und komme auf ca. 450 hm (MM mit 100% Schwankungsausgleich)
> 
> Das wären dann ca.10 % Abweichung und das stört keinen grossen Geist
> Wer 100 hm fährt verkraftet auch 110 hm und wer 1000 hm fährt verkraftet auch 1100 hm - wer 5000 hm fährt der ....
> ...


 
Gut, dass ich nicht geguidet habe, sonst wären wir bei 40 km auf knapp 1.000 hm gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass ich nicht geguidet habe, sonst wären wir bei 40 km auf knapp 1.000 hm gekommen.



Schade eigentlich  Wir hatten _(haben immer  )_ eine laaaaaange Ein - und Ausrollphase - ist ganz natürlich wenn man sich das Profil des KFs von Brück aus gesehen anschaut. 

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich  Wir hatten _(haben immer  )_ eine laaaaaange Ein - und Ausrollphase - ist ganz natürlich wenn man sich das Profil des KFs von Brück aus gesehen anschaut.
> 
> VG Guido


 
Deswegen vielleicht mal alternativ der Start am TP in BGL. Von da ab in den KF, zwei/drei Schleifen, drüber zum Lüderich zwei/drei Schleifen und entweder die Sülz hoch bis Immekeppel und rauf nach Moitzfeld zum TP oder zurück über Hellenthal durch den KF zum TP.

Ca. 40 km und +1.000 hm sowie Trails von leicht bis ggf. schwer satt  

Mache ich gerne, das Guiding. Aber vorzugsweise samstags und in Kombi mit ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining, z.B. wie überfahre ich die Röhren im KF.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass ich nicht geguidet habe, sonst wären wir bei 40 km auf knapp 1.000 hm gekommen.


Das ist dann aber eine "jeden Berg" Tour...


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann aber eine "jeden Berg" Tour...



Genau und die lieben SITer fahren zusätzlich auch noch jeden Pferdeweg hoch  Kann ich nur empfehlen  mal mit zumachen  

@ Martin

Gerne  schlag mal was vor - Im Moment knubbeln sich die halt die Wochenend Termine. Daher wäre eher z.B. ein Start Mittwochs 19:00 Uhr ab TP BGL realisierbar. Check it out


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dann aber eine "jeden Berg" Tour...


 
Mein Lüderichrekord hinsichtlich der Streckenführung liegt bei 40 km und 1.250 hm. Da ist etwas mehr als die von Bernd_aus_Holz geforderten 300 hm pro 10 km. 
Bei richtiger Streckenführung könnte vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen mehr drin sein. Die harteste Lüderichrunde hat mehr als 150 hm auf knapp 4,5 km. 

Wenn Du mir aber damit sagen willst, dass Du sehr gerne mitfahren möchtest, aber nicht jeden Hügel runter und auf der anderen Seite wieder hochfahren willst, dann optimiere ich die Streckenführung auf weniger hms. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau und die lieben SITer fahren zusätzlich auch noch jeden Pferdeweg hoch  Kann ich nur empfehlen  mal mit zumachen
> 
> @ Martin
> 
> Gerne  schlag mal was vor - Im Moment knubbeln sich die halt die Wochenend Termine. Daher wäre eher z.B. ein Start Mittwochs 19:00 Uhr ab TG BGL realisierbar. Check it out


 
Dann können wir aber nur eine kurze Tour mit wenig hms machen und setzen dann den Fahrtechnikteil in den Vordergrund.

VG Martin

PS: Fahrtechniktraining im Dunkeln liebe ich nicht so.


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

Manche werden halt erst im Dunklen locker   

Können wir aber gerne ins Helle schieben . Nächsten Mitwoch oder darauf ? Dann hau einen Termin ins LMB . Ich mache dann ggf. nur die Anfahrt von Brück, obwohl die natürlich auch individuell erfolgen kann.  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können wir aber nur eine kurze Tour mit wenig hms machen und setzen dann den Fahrtechnikteil in den Vordergrund.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: *Fahrtechniktraining im Dunkeln liebe ich nicht so*.


----------



## cannibal (4. Mai 2006)

Meldung aus dem Lazaret: Dem Arm geht´s gut, dank super Erstversorgung durch juchhu und sein Verbandsmaterial! Herzlichen Dank noch mal!!! Das Porzer Krankenhaus konnte kaum mehr machen. Einzig eine entzündungshemmende Salbe kam dazu. Der Hausarzt will die Verletzung tägl. sehen (wg. Entzündungsgefahr). Mein Fazit zur Verletzung: Ein Haufen lästiger Wege für ne "Schramme". Aber sicher ist sicher. Ich denke die Sache bis zur nächsten Tour in´s Buch der Geschichten geschrieben zu haben. 
An dieser Stelle aber auch noch ein dickes Dankeschön an meine Begleiter. Allein hätte ich nicht so schnell zum Ausgangspunkt zurück gefunden. 
Ansonsten sag ich vielen Dank für eine gewohnt tolle Tour. Ihr habt mich erstmalig in die Tiefen der schöne Hardt geführt. Ein Super-Revier! Würde Euch dorthin gerne noch öfter begleiten, wie aber auch in den KF und an die anderen bekannten Ziele. Hatte ich mich doch so auf den Biergarten gefreut! Bis bald
Michael  (cannibal)


----------



## Montana (4. Mai 2006)

Super zu lesen, Michael , dass Du auf Weg der Besserung bist. Weiterhin gute Genesung und bis bald hoffentlich. 
Ja die Hardt ist auch momentan schon ganz  nett , aber wenn man an den Zustand des letzten Sommers denkt dann ....    

Die Einkehr in den Biergarten wiederholen wir natürlich sobald wie möglich.

Bis dann

Guido




			
				cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Meldung aus dem Lazaret: Dem Arm geht´s gut, dank super Erstversorgung durch juchhu und sein Verbandsmaterial! Herzlichen Dank noch mal!!! Das Porzer Krankenhaus konnte kaum mehr machen. Einzig eine entzündungshemmende Salbe kam dazu. Der Hausarzt will die Verletzung tägl. sehen (wg. Entzündungsgefahr). Mein Fazit zur Verletzung: Ein Haufen lästiger Wege für ne "Schramme". Aber sicher ist sicher. Ich denke die Sache bis zur nächsten Tour in´s Buch der Geschichten geschrieben zu haben.
> An dieser Stelle aber auch noch ein dickes Dankeschön an meine Begleiter. Allein hätte ich nicht so schnell zum Ausgangspunkt zurück gefunden.
> Ansonsten sag ich vielen Dank für eine gewohnt tolle Tour. Ihr habt mich erstmalig in die Tiefen der schöne Hardt geführt. Ein Super-Revier! Würde Euch dorthin gerne noch öfter begleiten, wie aber auch in den KF und an die anderen bekannten Ziele. Hatte ich mich doch so auf den Biergarten gefreut! Bis bald
> Michael  (cannibal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. Mai 2006)

cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Meldung aus dem Lazaret: Dem Arm geht´s gut, dank super Erstversorgung durch juchhu und sein Verbandsmaterial! Herzlichen Dank noch mal!!! Das Porzer Krankenhaus konnte kaum mehr machen. *(2)*Einzig eine entzündungshemmende Salbe kam dazu. Der Hausarzt will die Verletzung tägl. sehen (wg. Entzündungsgefahr). Mein Fazit zur Verletzung: Ein Haufen lästiger Wege für ne "Schramme". Aber sicher ist sicher. Ich denke die Sache bis zur nächsten Tour in´s Buch der Geschichten geschrieben zu haben.
> An dieser Stelle aber auch noch ein dickes Dankeschön an meine Begleiter. Allein hätte ich nicht so schnell zum Ausgangspunkt zurück gefunden.
> Ansonsten sag ich vielen Dank für eine gewohnt tolle Tour. *(3)*Ihr habt mich erstmalig in die Tiefen der schöne Hardt geführt. Ein Super-Revier! Würde Euch dorthin gerne noch öfter begleiten, wie aber auch in den KF und an die anderen bekannten Ziele. Hatte ich mich doch so auf den Biergarten gefreut! Bis bald
> Michael (cannibal)


 
Hallo Michael,

Der gute Ausgang freut mich sehr.  Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass sich das jahrelange Rumschleppen von Erste-Hilfe-Taschen lohnt.
Naja, ich war auch der Meinung, dass das nicht genäht werden muss.  Aber durch das professionelle Wundreinigen und die entzündungshemmende Salbe hat sich der Besuch im KH Porz gelohnt. Ich werde mir jetzt auf jeden Fall mehr und größere Wundreinigungstücher sowie sterile Wundabdecktücher besorgen.
Der Hardt war bis letztes Jahr auf 3,5 km² ein Traumrevier zum Singletrailsurfen und Fahrtechnik üben. Schöne Spots von leicht bis schwer. Leider haben die Erntemaschinen ca. 80% platt gemacht bzw. von 30 auf 300 cm 'Trailbreite' geräumt. Aber Juchhu kennt noch viele schöne Spots in dem Dreieck Hardt, östlicher KF und Lüderich. Und die werden auch noch dieses Jahr angefahren bzw. an ihnen geübt.
VG Martin

PS: Gute Besserung und die entzündungshemmende Salbe nicht vergessen.


----------



## i-men (5. Mai 2006)

cannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fazit zur Verletzung: Ein Haufen lästiger Wege für ne "Schramme". Aber sicher ist sicher. Ich denke die Sache bis zur nächsten Tour in´s Buch der Geschichten geschrieben zu haben.



Hallo Michael,
tja wenn man immer wüsste, dass es gut ausgeht. Aber finde auch man sollte auf Nummer sicher gehen, sonst hat man richtig lange ´Spass´.

Also dann weiterhin gute Besserung und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour ohne Zwischenfälle 

Ingo


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mache ich gerne, das Guiding. Aber vorzugsweise samstags und in Kombi mit ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining, z.B. wie überfahre ich die Röhren im KF.
> 
> VG Martin



Wer hat mich verraten?   

Kann ja nur Schnegge  geesen sein


----------



## juchhu (5. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat mich verraten?
> 
> Kann ja nur Schnegge geesen sein


 
Lieber grüner Frosch,

da schätzt Du Jörg @Schnegge vollkommen falsch.
Der würde keinen von Euch verraten  , aber ggf. verkaufen. 

Nein, nein, es war eine Bitte von Guido @Montana, der schon letztes Jahr an meinen Fahrtechnikkursen teilgenommen hat und jetzt nach einer Auffrischung bzw. Weiterführung bat.

Ich persönlich finde aber, dass es zu den Röhren für einen normalen Tourer durchaus Steigerungen gibt.

Wenn ich überlege, hat fast die versammelte Mannschaft bei der letzten KFL-Tour den fetten Absatz (Stufe ca. 50 cm, vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr) über die querliegende Fichte auf dem Trail zur Grube Cox in Hardt verweigert.

Bachdurchfahren sind auch nicht schlecht. Sehr gut ist auch das Abfahren von steilen Rampen mit anschließender Überquerung einer tieferen Bachrinne oder in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. 

Also so richtig schöne Situationen, an denen man bei einer Tour eher absteigt, weil man sich die Zeit zum Üben nicht nimmt bzw. eingeräumt bekommt.

Aber das wird ja bald wieder anders. 

Besondere Wünsche zum Üben?

Immer raus damit.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. Mai 2006)

Hier ist der Mittwochstermin. 

Start :18:00 Uhr an der gewohnten Stelle  
ca. 40 km / max 500 hm 

Meine Vorschlag wäre die alt bewährte KF Runde zu fahren und bei Sommerwetter die Einkehr im Biergarten an der Forsbacher Mühle. 
Wirds kühl und feucht sollten wir uns noch den Lüderich geben und auf das  verzichten  

Bis dann

Guido​


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Guido,

leider schaffe ich es diese Woche auch nicht mit euch ne Runde durch den KF zu drehen  aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, sollte Mittwoch bei euch Biergartenwetter anliegen lasst euch das kühle Naß gut schmecken da wo wir sein werden  wird uns das Kölsch auch bei schlechtem wetter schmecken

Schönen Gruß an alle  bis nächste Woche

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (8. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat mich verraten?
> 
> Kann ja nur Schnegge  geesen sein



Niemals  

Ich hoffe, die Pollen   lassen dich bald mal in Ruhe...
Oder du kommst in den Königsforst... bei Regen gibts ja keien Pollenflug  
Obwohl ich eigentlich den Biergarten vorziehen würde... Da werden dann die Grünen Frösche auch ohne Regen vom KF mit Feuchtigkeit versorgt  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Mai 2006)

Schnelle Abendrunde  

habe mich heute spontan entschieden eine kleine Runde von Esch aus auf die Glessener Höhe zu fahren ( wie immer kam alles anders als geplant weil einfach der Plan fehlte  )
Also habe ich mich treiben lassen von Esch über Pulheim,Brauweiler,Dansweiler
Waldparkplatz ab in eine Trail-Landschaft ( habe auch 2 mal Wurzeln gefunden aber nicht passiert  von da aus irgrnwie nach oben zum Gipfelkreuz   dann übers Hochplateau durch einige verzwickte Trail runter ( aber wohin  ) rausgekommen bin ich dann ( nach einigen Berg-und Talfahrten ) in Quadraht-Ichendorf über Horrem-Ost dann in Richtung Großkönigsdorf quer über Felder nach Dansweiler,Geyen,Sintern,Pulheim und Esch.Letztendlich kamen wieder einmal 56 Fahrkilometer mit 370 HM zusammen reine Fahrzeit 2,5 Std.
War zwar ne schöne Tour aber das alleine Fahren ist nicht optimal.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (9. Mai 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Schnelle Abendrunde
> 
> habe mich heute spontan entschieden eine kleine Runde von Esch aus auf die Glessener Höhe zu fahren ( wie immer kam alles anders als geplant weil einfach der Plan fehlte  )
> Also habe ich mich treiben lassen von Esch über Pulheim,Brauweiler,Dansweiler
> ...




da kannste mich gerne mal mit nehmen.. Grube Cox und die gegend wollt ich schon immer mal befahren


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> da kannste mich gerne mal mit nehmen.. Grube Cox und die gegend wollt ich schon immer mal befahren



Mmmh, die Grube Cox liegt ca. 50 km Luftlinie von Bernhards Runde entfernt, würde dir also relativ wenig nutzen.  

Vielleicht sollte Bernhard seine Heimatrunden besser im Thread "MTB Touren rund um Köln" veröffentlichen.  

Und die Grube Cox ist leider nicht so das ideale Bikegebiet: Grube Cox

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (9. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> die Grube Cox ist leider nicht so das ideale Bikegebiet


Kann 100% bestätigen. Man soll davon stets fernbleiben, Biker haben da(rin) nix verloren!


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Kann 100% bestÃ¤tigen. Man soll davon stets fernbleiben, Biker haben da(rin) nix verloren!



Dein lake diving event ist am Samstag natÃ¼rlich ausfÃ¼hrlichst rezitiert worden.
Leider steht an der Stelle jetzt ein Zaun 




			
				rbk-online schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach Art der RuhestÃ¶rung drohen BuÃgelder zwischen 25 â¬ und 5.000 â¬.



Frage mich gerade was ein zÃ¼nftiger lake jump kostet ..


----------



## hama687 (9. Mai 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> da kannste mich gerne mal mit nehmen.. Grube Cox und die gegend wollt ich schon immer mal befahren



korrektur da in pulheim, da muss es auch irgend so was mit "grube" vorne dran geben... vllt ist es auch nen Bagger Loch, ich weis es nimmer ka

*update* auf Grund von unerwarteten Deutsch fehlern neu geschrieben


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Mai 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> korektur da in pulheim da gibnts da auch irgend so was mit "grunbe" vorne dran ka


Was hast du denn eingeworfen


----------



## Ommer (9. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn eingeworfen


@hammelhamakorrekteur

wir sin nu mal nich alle akademiker hier im forum, aber schnelle biker (hama) schreiben auch mal schnell mit kleinen Fehlern, aber macht uns nix, wir fühlen uns trotzdem wohl 

Gruß 

Achim (Rechtschreiber)

(hat seinen ungarischen Wein eben genossen)

"Ebben az üvegben meg szaz csebb van"


----------



## Montana (10. Mai 2006)

Danke Achim  So ist es

Lieber Hammelhamaanmacher 

Das Thema ist bereits mehrmals bewältigt worden.  
Wir stehen zu hama  _(auch wenn seine Anmeldung für heute abend noch fehlt)_

Guido _(dersichschwerttutamSonntagmorgenum7UhraufzustehenundnachLindlarzufahren)_


			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> @hammelhamakorrekteur
> 
> wir sin nu mal nich alle akademiker hier im forum, aber schnelle biker (hama) schreiben auch mal schnell mit kleinen Fehlern, aber macht uns nix, wir fühlen uns trotzdem wohl
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (10. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen Guido!

_(dersichschwerttutamSonntagmorgenum7Uhraufzustehen  undnachLindlarzufahren)_

öfter mal was Neues. Ich würde auch um 6:00 Uhr fahren, ist schön kühl morgens. ( )  

Udo1 fährt abends um zehn .

Eventuell könnten wir noch über die Zeiten verhandeln, (8:15 ??)

Wie ist die Temperatur heute abend im KF? 



Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (10. Mai 2006)

Es wird bestimmt angenehm abendkühl sein. Ansonsten richten wir unser Tempo nach der Transpiration aus  

Ich werde wegen Sonntag mal in mich gehen und meinen vorausichtlichen Samstagabend Ablauf prüfen  Lust zur Morgenfrische  hätte ich schon .

Gruß Guido





			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Guido!
> 
> _(dersichschwerttutamSonntagmorgenum7Uhraufzustehen  undnachLindlarzufahren)_
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Mai 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> da kannste mich gerne mal mit nehmen.. Grube Cox und die gegend wollt ich schon immer mal befahren



Habe Grube Cox noch nie gehört,ich weiß aber dass du im Dingers gartencenter arbeitest wenn es die Zeit ermöglicht kann man sich ja da in der nähe an einem Zentralen Ort treffen und ne Runde fahren, ich selbst komme aus esch und das sind ca. 8 km entfermt.


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmh, die Grube Cox liegt ca. 50 km Luftlinie von Bernhards Runde entfernt, würde dir also relativ wenig nutzen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte Bernhard seine Heimatrunden besser im Thread "MTB Touren rund um Köln" veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


 danke für den netten Hinweis mit dem Rad bis dahin ist schon ne nette Strecke außerdem soll es auch spass machen und nicht nur Kohle kosten,den Hinweis Touren rund um Köln werde ich auch weiter verfolgen.

Grüsse

Bernhard


----------



## hama687 (10. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Achim  So ist es
> 
> Lieber Hammelhamaanmacher
> 
> ...




 	Morgens  	Mittags  	Abends
Mittwoch,
10.05.2006 	leicht bewölkt 	leicht bewölkt 	sonnig
Wetterzustand:
Temperatur:
Niederschlag?: 	leicht bewölkt
11 °C
0 % 	leicht bewölkt
22 °C
10 % 	klar
21 °C
10 %
Min / Max: 	9 / 24 °C

sry, das ist mir zu Trocken


----------



## Montana (10. Mai 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgens  	Mittags  	Abends
> Mittwoch,
> 10.05.2006 	leicht bewölkt 	leicht bewölkt 	sonnig
> Wetterzustand:
> ...



Genau  *sry* ist auch so ein Code den Einige nicht kennen. 
Alex , Du machts doch wohl Witze . Ich erwarte Dich pünktlichst am Treffpunkt  

Gruss

Guido

Wir sind zu 12


----------



## Cheetah (10. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind zu 12




*13!
*


----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *13!*
> [/size]


 
Jim Knopf und die wilde Dreizehn


----------



## Cheetah (10. Mai 2006)

Der 13. Krieger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (10. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Der 13. Krieger


 
Die drei(zehn) Fragezeichen


----------



## Ommer (10. Mai 2006)

der vierzehnte .....


......wenns mir zu warm wird, kehr ich um......


----------



## Cheetah (10. Mai 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> der vierzehnte .....
> 
> 
> ......wenns mir zu warm wird, kehr ich um......



*14*92 Die Eroberung des Paradieses (Königsforst)


----------



## hama687 (10. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Genau  *sry* ist auch so ein Code den Einige nicht kennen.
> Alex , Du machts doch wohl Witze . Ich erwarte Dich pünktlichst am Treffpunkt
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Ich bin gerade aufgestanden hab noch 9 Tage Arbeit vor mir sry ich muss mir irgendwie meine Kärfte Sparen


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*1. KFS  Frühsommer KF und Lüderich Tour *

10.05.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal : 

Achim @ Ommer 
Arno @ Motörhead29 
(?)  MTB Kumpel von Arno
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter 
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Frank @ Cheetah 
Frank @ FranG 
Gertrud @ bikekiller 
Jörg @ Schnegge
Helmut @ born 2bike wild 
Lars @ MTB-Kao 
Ralf @ ralf 
Sebastian (?)  @ Sunbasti 


Guido @ Montana 



*Tourbeschreibung :*

Soviele MTBler waren am Start , dass ich erstmalig nicht alle Namen mitbekommen habe und eine Person vielleicht sogar vergessen habe, dann aber bitte flott melden. Sorry trotzdem - ich bringe demnächst Bleistift und Papier mit ...

Los gings in gewohnter Weise Richtung Osten - der Matsche trail wurde erstmals wieder befahren und war matschlos  - unglaublich -  wir nahmen dann etwas später den langen West trail - geiler flow - das letzte Stück vor dem See ist wieder einigermassen befahrbar.  über FAB Richtung Tütberg - dort dann runter nach Hellenthal - über die Strasse und .... meine Landwirtschaftsbrigade  war leider gerade erst auf dem Rückzug - Sorry hat zeitlich nur 99 % geklappt - dafür waren die Wiesentrails 1A - fast wie das Grün des Golfplatzes - über die Brücke und über breite Wege zum Lüderich hoch - Golfplatz und Aussicht geguckt und über den langen technisch geilen trail runter zum Fluss - wieder über die Brücke - Wiesentrails bis zur Strasse - nach Lehmbach dort den Wurzel trail hoch - Gertrud sagt Tschüss   - schnelle Abfahrt - dann Richtung Forsbach - dort die trails bis zur Mühle - grosses Tschüss an Einige - Jörg und Frank zogen sich noch die Bachtrails rein - die alten Männer sassen da bereits beim  später kamen Jörg und Frank wieder dazu 

Trinker waren : Achim , Bernhard I . Berhard II , Ralf , Jörg , Frank (Ch.)  und natürlich Guido  

Spät gings über breite Wege und dem Matsche trail  zum Parkplatz zurück 
Nun war es schon kurz vor 23:00 Uhr   

*Besonderheiten : *

Grosse nette Gruppe - trockene Wege - das L aus KFL ist laut Ralf weg  - erstklassiger Wurstsalat   - es gibt auch kleine Weizen wenn man fragt  


Danke wie so oft an Jörg fürs co-guiden   : 


Streckenlänge : 40 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 500 hm  (GEKO sagt 590 hm )


Viele Grüsse

Guido

GEKO Aufzeichnung folgt erst morgen.


----------



## bikekiller (11. Mai 2006)

Moin, moin !

War eine sehr schöne Tour in der Abendsonne bei angenehmen Temperaturen und netten Begleitern. Trotz Leierknie klappte es mit den Bergen doch einigermassen gut. Das muss an meinen neuen Schuhen liegen. Aaaaber ich stelle fest, dass ich die Brücke am Lüderich immer noch nicht fahre. Also ab mit mir zum Training mit juchu. 

Wann geht das los ? Ich bin dabei.

Grüße
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... - das L aus KFL ist laut Ralf weg  -



Außerdem bin ich dafür dass sich Schnegge einen passenderen Nick zulegt  

Vielleicht irgendwas, was besser auf sein Tempo schließen lässt  

 

@Martin, Fahrtechnik? Käme dieses Jahr mal mit hübscher Begleitung


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bin ich dafür dass sich Schnegge einen passenderen Nick zulegt
> 
> Vielleicht irgendwas, was besser auf sein Tempo schließen lässt
> 
> ...


 
Persönlichkeitsspaltung? Ich dachte, der andere Teil von Dir sei korpulent und nicht hübsch  

Jaja, nächste Woche gehts los (wenns nicht regnet  ). Ich warte immer noch auf meine neuen Dämpferbuchsen. Da sie in Wunschgröße nicht geliefert werden können, gibts es jetzt in Übermaß. Dazu muss ich sie aber am Samstag bei einem Freund auf Maß abdrehen, vorausgesetzt, ich erhalte sie heute bzw. morgen. Dann noch meine Federgabel von 80 auf 100 mm umbauen. 

Was wird denn gewünscht?  Oder könnt Ihr im Gegensatz zu mir schon alles?  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Was wird denn gewünscht?  Oder könnt Ihr im Gegensatz zu mir schon alles*?
> 
> VG Martin



Mögliche Techniktraining Spots :

Brücke über die Sülz zum Lüderich  
Die Rohre in Lehmbach
Tiefe Senke in der Mitte des Lüderich trails
Die diversen Stufen (50 cm) in der Hardt
Gardasee Abfahrt hoch und runter 

usw.

Wäre mal was  

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mögliche Techniktraining Spots :
> 
> Brücke über die Sülz zum Lüderich
> Die Rohre in Lehmbach
> ...


 
Hört bzw. liest sich gut! Kann ich das bei Dir lernen?  

Ich werde die nächsten Tage einen neuen 2006-er Fahrtechnikkurs-/-tour-Thread eröffnen. Da werden dann Inhalte und Spots vorgestellt.

Zur Genehmigung liegt das Konzept eines Donnerstagskurses 18:00-21:00 Uhr vor (davon 18:00 bis 19:00 Uhr Singletrailrunden (STR))). Treffpunkt Parkplatz Naturfreundehaus Hardt. Zielgruppe Anfänger bis Fortgeschritten

Des weiteren habe ich für samstags (jeden 2.) eine Halbtagesfahrtechniktour geplant. Start vormittags oder nachmittags. Länge zwischen 20-40 km und hms bis ca. 1.000 m. Tourregion Hardt/KF/Lüderich, d.h. viele unterschiedliche Spots mit kurzen Anfahrtswegen. Zielgruppe Fortgeschrittene. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Technologiepark BGL an der A4

Mal schauen, was die Kanzlerin sagt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gardasee Abfahrt hoch und runter
> 
> Gruß Guido



Geil  

Das wil ich auch  

... und meine (nein ich bin nicht schizo  ) Begleitung möchte über Hindernisse wie querliegende Baumstämme fahren/hüpfen können.

Bei den letzten Touren (Altenberg) hat sich nämlich gezeigt, dass man bei jedem Absteigen 30-50 Meter gegen den verliert, der die Hindernisse fahrend bewältigt. Diese wie´der aufzufahren kostet richtig Körner  



PS: Stellt sich nun die finale Frage Einweg-Grill oder Standgrill, Luftmatraze oder Iso-Matte, Zelt oder Open-Air, Bier oder Wein, ...  

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, was die Kanzlerin sagt.
> 
> VG Martin



Einpacken und mitbringen  !


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Einpacken und mitbringen  !


 
Die hats leider nicht (mehr) mit dem MTB.  Das habe ich versaut.  Ohne Ahnung und Konzept mit der Anfängerin eine Tour gemacht und sie im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sauer gemacht.  Seit dem fährt sie nicht mehr (mit mir). 

Deswegen ist bei MTB-Aktionen immer größtes diplomatisches Geschick gefragt. 

VG Martin

PS: Ja, ich bin für BGS, aber vorzugsweise nicht in der Woche sondern anschließend zu den Samstagstouren.


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Mai 2006)

erst einmal vielen dank an guido und jörg für's guiding  ich war doch recht überrascht wieviele steigungen und trails der kf doch zu bieten hat. ich bin dann noch mit helmut richtung rath-heumar gefahren wo sich unsere wege richtung spich und zündorf getrennt haben. ich war fast noch im hellen zuhause und habe mir erstmal ein paar nudeln und käasekuchen reingezogen  

nach meinem umzug vom kölner norden in den kölner süden bin ich froh jetzt nicht immer nach altenberg gurken zu müssen um schöne touren zu fahren. der vorteil von königsforst und wahner heide ist der das ich mit dem bike anreisen kann 

ihr habt mich also nicht das letzte mal gesehen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Brücke über die Sülz zum Lüderich
> Die Rohre in Lehmbach
> Tiefe Senke in der Mitte des Lüderich trails
> ...


"Gardasee-Abfahrt"? Hier? Wo? Gibt's irgendwo Bilder davon? Und von der "tiefen Senke" und den "50cm-Stufen"? 
Bei "Brücke" und "Rohre" weiß ich wohl, was ihr meinen könntet.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> "Gardasee-Abfahrt"? Hier? Wo? Gibt's irgendwo Bilder davon? Und von der "tiefen Senke" und den "50cm-Stufen"?
> Bei "Brücke" und "Rohre" weiß ich wohl, was ihr meinen könntet.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Grüss Dich Stefan,

es müsste eigentlich Martin was dazu schreiben.  

"Gardaseeabfahrt" geht runter zur Grube Cox _(Sorry ich hatte die "" vergessen)_
Die "tiefe" Senke ist auf dem langen Lüderich downhill - _auch hier ist tief relativ_
Die 50 cm Stufe ist in der Hardt - und auch wirklich ca. 50 cm.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo KF*(S)*ler,  

war mal wieder richtig nett gestern.  
Insbesondere im letzten Teil wurde das wöchentliche Lachkontingent voll ausgeschöpft.   

_Bitte denkt wie besprochen an: Handynummern, eMailadressen, Namen im Klartext und wer will auch mehr ...
Werde die Liste dann an alle die beinhaltet sind vermailen._

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> "*(1)*Gardasee-Abfahrt"? Hier? Wo? Gibt's irgendwo Bilder davon? Und von der "*(2)*tiefen Senke" und den "*(3)*50cm-Stufen"?
> Bei "Brücke" und "Rohre" weiß ich wohl, was ihr meinen könntet.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Du willst doch nur neue Spots für Eure Fahrtechnikkurse ausspionieren.  

Aber ich bin ja ein Lieber.  

Nordufer der Grube Cox: Abfahrt ca. 20-30 m lang, steil, felsig steiniger Untergrund groberer Natur. Uphill trennt die Spreu vom Weizen.
Tiefe Senke. Trailstück auf der Nordostflanke des Lüderichs auf Höhe eine Abschlagbereiches vom Golfplatz. Sehr tricky, fiese Querwurzeln, eng und Zaun mit Stacheldraht  Der Trail zum Spot führt zwischen jungen Buchen durch, deren Abstandbreite gerade mal Lenkerbreite hat. Da soll schon der eine oder andere eingefädelt haben.
In Hardt. Zufahrtstrail parallel zur Südwestgrenze der Hardt. Beginnt am Kriegerdenkmal und endet an der verfallenen Gewerbefläche. Von dort gehts in nördliche Richtung zur Grube Cox. Dort ist seit mehr als einem Jahr eine dicke Fichte/Kiefer auf den Trail gefallen, die man von oben kommend in einer Rechtsschleife in der Botanik umfahren konnte. ZZ. haben gute Geister eine Rampe vorgebaut.
VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit,  

war gestern eine tolle Runde es macht auch mehr Laune mit einer Gruppe in der Größe zu biken,ein Lob an den Guide und Co-Guide ( Guido und Jörg ) ich hatte das Gefühl spielend die Berge zu erklimmen  ( diesmal ohne zu tragen ) der Abstecher zur Forsbacher Mühle war super jeder der nicht dabei war hat etwas verpasst das Abendmahl im Lokal habe ich mir dann verkniffen und mich nur für die Vorspeise entschieden  ( Weizenbier )  und zuhause eine große Portion Nudeln verdrückt.
Prinzipell habe ich auch interesse an dem Fahrtechnikkurs werde die Termine weiter verfolgen 

Tschüssssssssss bis zum nächsten Mal

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2006)

So zwischendurch mal die GEKO - Aufzeichnungen :

*Unsere Tour von gestern in 2D*







*Das beliebte Höhendiagramm*  







Gruß Guido​


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So zwischendurch mal die GEKO - Aufzeichnungen :
> 
> *Unsere Tour von gestern in 2D*
> 
> ...


KFM, M wie Mittel oder mehr


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> KFM, M wie Mittel oder mehr



Ralf @ ralf meinte ja auch "Guido, heute hast Du _(haben wir KFLer)_ das* L *verloren  

*@ Lars @ MTB-Kao*

Du bist immer willkommen. Danke für das Lob  besonderes weil hier der Königsforst mit Altenberg als MTB Gebiet verglichen worden ist (ich war ja noch nie in Altenberg  )

*@ Bernhard II *

Du hättest noch den Wurstsalat probieren sollen    

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ralf @ ralf meinte ja auch "Guido, heute hast Du _(haben wir KFLer)_ das* L *verloren
> 
> *...*
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Mehr als die Hälfte Eurer hms habt Ihr bei dem Uphill zum Lüderich bzw. wieder in den KF gemacht, deswegen muss es ja auch eigentlich 

*KFZ* *heißen.

VG Martin

* KFZ = Königsforstzentralmassiv


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Mai 2006)

@guido
naja, wir wollen nicht gleich äpfel mit birnen vergleichen  danke für die streckeninfo, werde das nochmal auf der karte nachfahren. mit an- und abreise bin ich dann auch so auf meine 55km gekommen. die formkurve zeigt langsam wieder nach oben


----------



## Cheetah (11. Mai 2006)

Ich greife mal unsere neue Definition von gestern abend auf:

*K*önigs*f*orst *L*üderich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich greife mal unsere neue Definition von gestern abend auf:
> 
> *K*önigs*f*orst *Lüderich*


 
Kommt dem Zentralmassiv auch schon deutlich näher.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2006)

So hatte ich KFL auch von Anfang an definiert. Bis ich dann im Ursprugsthread das Wort "langsam" entdeckt hab.


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich greife mal unsere neue Definition von gestern abend auf:
> 
> Königsforst Lüderich



Passt wirklich ausgezeichnet  Finde ich gut und stelle das hiermit zur Diskussion._ KFL _ansich ist ja komischerweise  zu einem gewissen Begriff geworden. 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> So hatte ich KFL auch von Anfang an definiert. Bis ich dann im Ursprugsthread das Wort "langsam" entdeckt hab.



Du meinst auch Königs Forst Lüderich.

Gestern hättest Du mitfahren sollen  Wir haben fast Staubmasken benötigt. 

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Mai 2006)

Wie ich sehe, befasst sich jetzt auch das KFL mit einer Quasi-Umbenennung . Ich persönlich habe das KFL als "*K*önigs-*F*orster *l*ustig" erlebt. Köln ist keine traurige Stadt und hat insoweit ja schon einen Bezug zu diesem Adjektiv.....


----------



## Montana (11. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe, befasst sich jetzt auch das KFL mit einer Quasi-Umbenennung . Ich persönlich habe das KFL als "*K*önigs-*F*orster *l*ustig" erlebt. Köln ist keine traurige Stadt und hat insoweit ja schon einen Bezug zu diesem Adjektiv.....



Danke für die Blumen, Helmut  Jo , die Kölner ist schon lustig  

Mit dem L für *light* (Erfrischungsgetränk, Rauchware) oder auf deutsch *Leicht* habe ich ein Zeichen setzten wollen, dass nicht dauerhaft aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Ich verspreche aber, dass ich immmer die Struktur der Mitfahrer(innen) im Auge behalten werde und je nach Zusammenstellung kräftig auf die Bremes treten werde bzw. muss  Wenn nun das L für Luederich steht dann sind wir aus der Zwickmühle. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen, Helmut  Jo , die Kölner ist schon lustig
> 
> Mit dem L für *light* (Erfrischungsgetränk, Rauchware) oder auf deutsch *Leicht* habe ich ein Zeichen setzten wollen, dass nicht dauerhaft aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Ich verspreche aber, dass ich immmer die Struktur der Mitfahrer(innen) im Auge behalten werde und je nach Zusammenstellung kräftig auf die Bremes treten werde bzw. muss  *Wenn nun das L für Luederich steht dann sind wir aus der Zwickmühle. *
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Eher nicht. 

Denn Lüderich steht für steil, trailig, gefährlich, gemein, schwierig, hart, erschöpfend, materialmordend etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eher nicht.
> 
> Denn Lüderich steht für ........ materialmordend etc.



Erinnert mich an meine Erste Tour mit Dir im August 2004  

Erst hast Du mein Marin Hardtail mitleidig gemustert und später ist Dein Vorderrad an einem Lüderich-Baum zerschellt  

Und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit Materialermüdung blablabla .....




PS: Erwarte keine Antwort die länger ist als ein Smiley


----------



## hama687 (11. Mai 2006)

*K*önigs - *F*orst -
*L*ocker, *L*ecker, *L*ustig, *L*ernreich, *L*essig...​...und noch 1000 andere Versionen aber wir bleiben wohl immer *KFL *was es nun bedeutet das darf jeder selber deuten​


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnert mich an meine Erste Tour mit Dir im August 2004
> 
> Erst hast Du mein Marin Hardtail mitleidig gemustert und später ist Dein Vorderrad an einem Lüderich-Baum zerschellt
> 
> ...


 
 Ich habe mit keinem Teil meines Bikes einen Lüderich-Baum bei dem Unfall/Sturz berührt.

Ich glaube, ich habe in irgendeinem Karton noch die gerissene Nabe 'herumfliegen'. Wenn ich sie finde, mache ich ein Foto und veröffentliche es.


----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Eher nicht.
> 
> Denn Lüderich steht für steil, trailig, *gefährlich*, *gemein*, schwierig, hart, *erschöpfend*, *materialmordend* etc.



Hey , das ist dann ja genau das Richtige für uns   steil und trailig ist schon OK  man kann ja langsam _(am Anfang  )_




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Königs - Forst -
> 
> Locker, Lecker, Lustig, Lernreich, Lessig...
> ...und noch 1000 andere Versionen aber wir bleiben wohl immer KFL was es nun bedeutet das darf jeder selber deuten



Stimmt alles, Alex Nur _Looser _,  so wie wir im letzten Winterpokal beschimpft worden sind, will ich nicht mehr lesen  

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Hey , das ist dann ja genau das Richtige für uns  steil und trailig ist schon OK  man kann ja *langsam *_*(am Anfang*  )_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Schneller* kommt von Können, und Können von Üben, und Üben von *Anfangen*.
Am Ende hat sich ja gezeigt, wer die Looser waren. Schließlich waren die meisten Teams hinter uns platziert.


----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Schneller* kommt von Können, und Können von Üben, und Üben von *Anfangen*.



Genau , wir sollten ab jetzt so oft wie möglich den Lüderich hoch und die diversen Abfahrten nehmen. z.B. die Lange mit dem Stacheldrahtzaun. Sowas bringts auf Dauer.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende hat sich ja gezeigt, wer die Looser waren. Schließlich waren die meisten Teams hinter uns platziert.



Stimmt  Wir waren Platz 16 , 17 ? Stehen die Daten noch ?

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Genau , wir sollten ab jetzt so oft wie möglich den Lüderich hoch und die diversen Abfahrten nehmen. z.B. die Lange mit dem Stacheldrahtzaun. Sowas bringts auf Dauer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt noch viele andere schnuckelige Trails, allerdings nicht so lang. Denn der von Dir beschrieben beginnt direkt unterhalb des Gipfels bei ca. 250 m ü. NN und führt in drei Teilstücken und zwei FAB-Überquerungen runter zur Sülz auf ca. 100 m ü. NN.
Die anderen sind kürzer und zum Teil deutlich schwieriger (juchhu geheimes Schatzkästchen ). Im übrigen können wir uns ja auch mal in der Uphilltechnik üben. 
Der untere Teil des Tannentunneltrails steht noch als offener Posten auf meiner Uphillrechnung. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich die ersten 10-15 m schaffe, dannach wird es ja etwas einfacher. 

Im Südteil des Lüderich gibt es noch einige technische Trails mit größerer Anforderung.
16. Platz mit 3131 Punkten.


----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2006)

Die trails musst Du uns einfach mal zeigen  
Wie sieht es dann mit nächstem Mittwoch aus ?  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt noch viele andere schnuckelige Trails, allerdings nicht so lang. Denn der von Dir beschrieben beginnt direkt unterhalb des Gipfels bei ca. 250 m ü. NN und führt in drei Teilstücken und zwei FAB-Überquerungen runter zur Sülz auf ca. 100 m ü. NN.
> Die anderen sind kürzer und zum Teil deutlich schwieriger (juchhu geheimes Schatzkästchen ). Im übrigen können wir uns ja auch mal in der Uphilltechnik üben.
> Der untere Teil des Tannentunneltrails steht noch als offener Posten auf meiner Uphillrechnung. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich die ersten 10-15 m schaffe, dannach wird es ja etwas einfacher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2006)

Die nächsten Termine :

Ommers langsame Frühmorgenstour

14.Mai 2006 *8:00 Uhr *Lindlar-Linde

KFL Team Mittwochstour

17.Mai 2006 *18:30 Uhr *K-Brück

Weibern CTF

25.Mai 2006 9:00 Uhr Weibern

Lieserpfad 2006

24.Juni 2006 9:00 Uhr Manderscheidt

@ KFLer and friends.  Bitte denkt dran dem Ralf @ ralf per PM eure Handynummer , Adresse und Alles was ihr angeben wollt zu schicken. Ralf macht dann eine Liste und schickt diese dann an alle Interessenten(innen) zurück. Warum das Ganze : Kontaktaufnahme untwegs (Pannen , Verlorengangene) , Notfälle  etc. und natürlich wegen der MTB Freundschaft  

Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Mai 2006)

An alle KFler und weitere,

Gestern Abend ( 18.00 Uhr ) sind wir mit 4 Bikern ( On any Sanday, Rotwildjünger mit Gefolgin und Bernhard Walter ) eine leichte Tour   
von Kaltenherberg aus über ich weiss nicht wie viele Brücken und endloslange Downhills und Singletrails gefahren, es hat riesig Spass gemacht und ich denke wenn einige Tage gutes Wetter und kein Regen fällt wäre das auch eine tolle schnelle Tour für uns.
Was mir gesonders gut gefiel waren die Längen der einzelnen Downhills und Trails allerdings auch mit ausreichenden Querwurzeln bestückt aber dass ist für euch ja kein Problem  ,oder  
Ich rede hier von ca. 35 km und 400 Hm bei einer Fahrzeit von 2,5 Stunden leider brauchen wir die Lampen nicht  
On any Sanday würde uns gerne mal die Tour zeigen.  

Schönen Gruss an alle, bis nächsten Mittwoch

Bernhard  II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> An alle KFler und weitere,
> 
> Gestern Abend ( 18.00 Uhr ) sind wir mit 4 Bikern ( On any Sanday, Rotwildjünger mit Gefolgin und Bernhard Walter ) eine leichte Tour
> von Kaltenherberg aus über ich weiss nicht wie viele Brücken und endloslange Downhills und Singletrails gefahren, es hat riesig Spass gemacht und ich denke wenn einige Tage gutes Wetter und kein Regen fällt wäre das auch eine tolle schnelle Tour für uns.
> ...



Sehr gerne  Wann und wo ? Wie geht es nun weiter ? 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gerne  Wann und wo ? Wie geht es nun weiter ?
> 
> Gruß Guido


...also erstmal wirds ab morgen regnen und dann sind auch wieder KFL-Bedingungen im Eifgental...


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Mai 2006)

ich starte häufig am wochenende, bevorzugt samstags und bevorzugt früh morgens, ab altenberg. mein tempo kennt ihr ja von mittwoch. kann gerne guidong übernehmen (habe es ja auch schon häufiger gemacht). ansonsten gibt es genügend andere die touren auch dort anbieten, onkel sonntag, delgado, hardy... einfach in den fahrgemeinschaften schauen.


----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...also erstmal wirds ab morgen regnen und dann sind auch wieder KFL-Bedingungen im Eifgental...



 Endlich      



			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich starte häufig am wochenende, bevorzugt samstags und bevorzugt früh morgens, ab altenberg. mein tempo kennt ihr ja von mittwoch. kann gerne guidong übernehmen (habe es ja auch schon häufiger gemacht). ansonsten gibt es genügend andere die touren auch dort anbieten, onkel sonntag, delgado, hardy... einfach in den fahrgemeinschaften schauen.



Sehr gerne, Lars - ich komme darauf zurück . Die OAS Tour am Donnerstag schien ja zu bewältigen gewesen zu sein. So was in der Richtung würde bestimmt Einige aus unserem Kreis interessieren.

Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gerne  Wann und wo ? Wie geht es nun weiter ?
> 
> Gruß Guido



On any Sunday ist da relativ Schmerzfrei  ,kurzfristig einen Termin abmachen  habe ich mir durch den Blätterwald sagen lassen.
z.B. Donnerstags ( ich denke mal dass die Mittwochsabendrunde nach wie vor gefahren werden sollte , oder  ) Michael hatte sich auch einmal überlegt bei den KFLern mitzufahren,kann ja dann mit mir nach Esch zurückkommen.
Ich werde ihn aber genauer hinterfragen wie lange er an Vorlaufzeit benötigt.

Gruß Bernhard II


----------



## Schnegge (12. Mai 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde ihn aber genauer hinterfragen wie lange er an Vorlaufzeit benötigt.



Wenn Herr Sonntag freiwillige Opfer wittert, dann ....  

Aber is ne gute Idee, Donnerstags mal das Eifgental und Umgebung unsicher zu machen  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (13. Mai 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Herr Sonntag freiwillige Opfer wittert, dann ....
> Gruß
> 
> 
> Jörg



Gratuliere, durch diese Aussage hat die RennSchnegge eine Einzelführung durch die Umgebung von Altenberg gewonnen, wähle deine Waffe.  

An alle anderen Opferwilligen, Donnerstag wäre ok, allerdings nur wenn das Wetter von oben trocken bleibt.

Die trockenen Verhältnisse von dieser Wochen sind höchst selten in der Altenberger Gegend, also keine große Hoffung auf matschfreie Trails und rutschfreie Wurzeln. Sind allerdings auch nur 2 bis 3 Stellen, die bei Feuchtigkeit mit größerer Vorsicht zu genießen sind, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum.Ich heize mit Kumpels auch oft durch den KF,aber wo zum Teufel komme ich zum Lüderich?Ich fahre von Brück(am Wildwechsel)in den Wald und über die Bensberger Strasse.
Kleine Technik Frage.Ich war bei Zweirad Prumbaum zwecks neuem Bike.Dort wollte man mir ein Giant Trance bzw Giant Anthem verkaufen.1.)hat einer erfahrung mit diesen Bikes bzw ist Prumbaum der richtige Händler für gute Bikes?


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Mai 2006)

onkeldueres schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum.Ich heize mit Kumpels auch oft durch den KF,aber wo zum Teufel komme ich zum Lüderich?Ich fahre von Brück(am Wildwechsel)in den Wald und über die Bensberger Strasse.
> Kleine Technik Frage.Ich war bei Zweirad Prumbaum zwecks neuem Bike.Dort wollte man mir ein Giant Trance bzw Giant Anthem verkaufen.1.)hat einer erfahrung mit diesen Bikes bzw ist Prumbaum der richtige Händler für gute Bikes?



Hi,
Tach auch, wie ist der Name?

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zum KF-Team, aber den Lüderich findest du östlich von Hoffnungstahl, auf der Karte ganz rechts, beim gelben Punkt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2676161&postcount=2431

Sonst fahr mal bei einer Runde von denen mit.

Zum Prumbaum kann ich nur sagen, das ich dort nur Kleinteile hole.
Die verkaufen nur das was bei denen rumsteht. Beratung z.B. zur Rahmenhöhe usw. findet nicht statt. Die wollten mir, auf Anforderung, mal ein Rad in einer anderen Rahmenhöhe besorgen, auf den Rückruf warte ich jetzt schon 2Jahre.

Günstige Räder gibt's auch bein Zweirad Feld in St. Augustin. Beratung war. obwohl es ein "Riesenladen" ist, besser als beim Prumbaum.
Preise sind ganz OK. Auch Zubehör, Klamoten, Schuhe, usw..

Edit:
Welches Trance?  Trance 2,3,4 ??
http://www.raddiscount.de/Mountainbikes.html
Welches Anthem?
http://www.bikeshop2000.de/Mountain_Bikes/Giant_Anthem/giant_anthem.html

Die Preisspanne ist groß.
Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen. Canon, Cube, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (14. Mai 2006)

onkeldueres schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum.Ich heize mit Kumpels auch oft durch den KF,aber wo zum Teufel komme ich zum Lüderich?Ich fahre von Brück(am Wildwechsel)in den Wald und über die Bensberger Strasse.
> Kleine Technik Frage.Ich war bei Zweirad Prumbaum zwecks neuem Bike.Dort wollte man mir ein Giant Trance bzw Giant Anthem verkaufen.1.)hat einer erfahrung mit diesen Bikes bzw ist Prumbaum der richtige Händler für gute Bikes?




Hallo Onkel Dueres,

also die Frage welches bike das richtige ist, is' wohl die ältes im Radsport und nach wie vor nur für jeden Fahrer individuell zu beantworten.
Du musst wissen was du mit dem bike machen möchtest (Touren, Rennen, Freeride....), dein Körperbau spielt 'ne Rolle (Schrittlänge, Gewicht,....), dein Geldbeutel leider auch, usw...
Komm doch einfach mal am Mittwoch in Brück vorbei. Da wirst du dann erst ma' sehen, dass jeder verschiedene Meinungen zu dem Thema haben wird. Aber du weist danach garantiert besser, mit welchen Vorstellungen du zum Händler gehen kannst. Und zwar nicht nur zu einem... immer schön vergleichen und vor allem Probefahren...

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## ralf (15. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ KFLer and friends.  Bitte denkt dran dem Ralf @ ralf per PM eure Handynummer , Adresse und Alles was ihr angeben wollt zu schicken. Ralf macht dann eine Liste und schickt diese dann an alle Interessenten(innen) zurück. Warum das Ganze : Kontaktaufnahme untwegs (Pannen , Verlorengangene) , Notfälle  etc. und natürlich wegen der MTB Freundschaft
> 
> Gruß Guido




Moin zusammen,

die Liste ist feddisch. - Obwohl, es fehlen mir noch ein paar KFLer/in.  
Wer nicht möchte braucht natürlich nicht ... ...  

Bisher acht Einträge.  

Morgen Vormittag schicke ich die Liste an die angegebenen Mailadressen raus. Also - die Fehlenden haben noch die Nacht Zeit.  

Bis dann,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (15. Mai 2006)

Gut  Ralf. Klasse Sache  

Zumindest die Handynummer sollten die KFLer -innen mitteilen . Es kann immer was Aktuelles passieren und es gibt auch Notfälle   wo .... Die Privatsphäre bleibt 100%ig bewahrt. 

Gruß Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> die Liste ist feddisch. - Obwohl, es fehlen mir noch ein paar KFLer/in.
> Wer nicht möchte braucht natürlich nicht ... ...
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (15. Mai 2006)

Finde ich gut, die Sache mit den Handynummern von den Locals. Ihr fahrt zwar selten allein, aber wenn man wirklich mal im dunkeln irgendwo blöd zu Fall und allein nicht mehr weiter kommt, ist es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man die Stelle einem Insider ohne großes Blabla genau schildern kann. Ich überleg auch immer, wie ich jemandem beschrieben könnte, wo ich gerade abgestürzt bin, der das Gelände nun überhaupt nicht kennt. Da ist es einfacher, nen Kumpel zu informieren und der organisiert dann den Hilfseinsatz.
Hoiffen wir mal alle, daß wir sowas nicht brauchen!


----------



## Montana (16. Mai 2006)

Für Mittwoch ist relativ gutes Wetter ( bedeckt 21 °C ) gemeldet. 
Obs für einen Biergarten Besuch reicht  Mal abwarten.  

@ *Enrgy* Wir haben u.a. auch die unterschiedlichen Konditionen der mitfahrenden Sportler zu beachten. Die Eiligen sind öfter schon mal voraus und die Geduldigen bleiben etwas zurück. Da ist eine mögliche Kontaktaufnahme via Handy schon sehr hilfreich.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Mai 2006)

mal schauen ob ich es nachher noch schaffe mein licht für mittwoch zu montieren. wird ja so schnell dunkel bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (16. Mai 2006)

moin, moin die herren,

wer hat denn Lust am Samstag mit von Brück nach Altenberg zu radeln und btw alle Trails abzufahren ? Siehe LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2476 

Bis morgen dann erst einmal !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Derk (16. Mai 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> moin, moin die herren,
> 
> wer hat denn Lust am Samstag mit von Brück nach Altenberg zu radeln und btw alle Trails abzufahren ? Siehe LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2476
> 
> ...


 
Lust schon - Zeit leider nicht


----------



## i-men (16. Mai 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> moin, moin die herren,
> 
> wer hat denn Lust am Samstag mit von Brück nach Altenberg zu radeln und btw alle Trails abzufahren ? Siehe LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2476
> 
> ...



Manno, da wäre ich auch gerne dabei . Leider ist der Samstag bei mir aber schon komplett ausgebucht. Vielleicht lässt sich das ja nochmal wiederholen und dann evtl sogar als Sonntagstour 

Happy Trails und jutes Wetter für Euch
Bis morgen
Ingo


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Mai 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> moin, moin die herren,
> 
> wer hat denn Lust am Samstag mit von Brück nach Altenberg zu radeln und btw alle Trails abzufahren ? Siehe LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2476
> 
> ...



Hi,hier ist einer von den Herren,

gute Idee ,ich bin mit dabei freue mich schon drauf erstmal bis Mittwoch im KF 

Grunß 
Bernhard II


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Mai 2006)

Ich wünche Euch heute eine regenfreie und schöne Tour  

Grüße

Boris


----------



## bikekiller (17. Mai 2006)

prima, einer kommt schon einmal mit. bis nachher !


----------



## Montana (17. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünche Euch heute eine regenfreie und schöne Tour
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Boris



Danke Dir, Boris  

Die Sonne lacht und die trails trocknen  Es sieht schwer nach _beergarden_ Wetter aus. 

Bis gleich

Guido


----------



## juchhu (17. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir, Boris
> 
> Die Sonne lacht und die trails trocknen  Es sieht schwer nach _beergarden_ Wetter aus.
> 
> ...


 
Während Ihr hoffentlich viel Spass in KF habt, verlangte mein Bike nach einer großen Inspektion. 

Das wenige Bewegen über Winter hat ihm nicht gut getan. 

Ein bisschen im Garten rumgehüpft und 'Blong' eine Speiche gerissen. Bei der Schei$$-Deore-Nabe führt das Speicheneinziehen zum Hinterrad- und Nabenkomplettausbau. Kurzer Rede, langer Sinn, alles gereinigt und geschmiert. Da mein Bike mit dem 190 mm Dämpfer jetzt etwas hochhackig fährt (Tretlagerhöhe ca. 360 mm) muss ich meine Federgabel von 80 auf 100 mm umbauen. ausgebaut, reinigt, montiert, neues Öl rein. Ahh, schon besser. Richtig gut wird es aber erst mit einer neuen Gabel.

Leider kann ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich die RS RECON 351 U-Turn (85-130mm) oder die MX PRO ETA (120mm) nehmen soll?

Gibts in der geschätzten Leserschaft Erfahrungen und/oder Meinungen?

Also Erklärbär braucht Rat.  

VG Martin, amtlich anerkannter Lieferer von Frustschutz-Bärchen  

PS: Mehr Federweg scheint süchtig zu machen.


----------



## Ommer (17. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir, Boris
> 
> Die Sonne lacht und die trails trocknen  Es sieht schwer nach *beergarden* Wetter aus.
> 
> Guido



Zum Biergarten hatte ich keine Lust mehr, es war etwas anstrengend für den Trödelkönig. ich hoffe Ihr habt noch Weizenbier und Wurstsalat genossen.

Danke fürs Warten, fürs Wasser (Ralf) fürs "Nachhausebringen" (Gertrud) 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Cheetah (17. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Leider kann ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich die RS RECON 351 U-Turn (85-130mm) oder die MX PRO ETA (120mm) nehmen soll?
> 
> ...


Du sollest dir auch mal folgende Gabeln anschauen:
Magura - Phaon CP 125 Disc, schon für unter 300 EUR zu haben
Marzocchi - All Mountain 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Biergarten hatte ich keine Lust mehr, es war etwas anstrengend für den Trödelkönig. ich hoffe Ihr habt noch Weizenbier und Wurstsalat genossen.
> 
> Danke fürs Warten, fürs Wasser (Ralf) fürs "Nachhausebringen" (Gertrud)
> 
> Gute Nacht



Ja, Achim , es war wieder eine sehr nette Tour  . Die restlichen 5 sassen im Biergarten und haben  getrunken. Ich war um ca. 0:00 Uhr zu Hause  . Bericht folgt daher erst demnächst. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Balu. (18. Mai 2006)

> Magura - Phaon CP 125 Disc



..fahre ich ! Bin bisher zufrieden, und mehr Federweg braucht kein Mensch.

Ich habe die Forke meist auf "Halbmast" d.h. rein rechnerisch 107,5mm  

Ich fahre zwei harte Serienfedern, für dich sollten die Standartfedern genügen.


----------



## Splash (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Leider kann ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, ob ich die RS RECON 351 U-Turn (85-130mm) oder die MX PRO ETA (120mm) nehmen soll?
> *[1]*Gibts in der geschätzten Leserschaft Erfahrungen und/oder Meinungen?
> ...
> *[2]*PS: Mehr Federweg scheint süchtig zu machen.



zu 1. -> ich hatte in meinem Hardtail die MX Comp ETA 105 und vom Ansprechverhalten war die sehr angenehm zu fahren. Die Pro ETA ist halt noch n Stück verstellbarer und bei 120 mm hat die halt auch mehr Federweg. Sonst sollten die aber halbwegs identisch sein. Derzeit tummelt sich Frank @ Cheetah mit meiner MX. Über das letzte halbe Jahr 2005 habe ich keine negativen Erfahrungen mit der Gabel gemacht. ETA ist am Berg recht klasse und auch recht schnell bedienbar (Hebel ne Viertel-Umdrehung drehen, Gabel runterdrücken und schon ists ne 80mm-Gabel). Bei RS drüftest Du für das Feature (U-Turn) halt etwas mehr drehen ...
Was für mich aber eindeutig gegen die meisten 2006er Marzocchi-Gabeln spricht, ist Postmount 

zu 2. -> Jaaaa ....


----------



## mikel.j (18. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Fachleute des KF. Ich bin gestern Nachmittag das erste Mal dieses Jahr im Königsforst-Bermudadreieck (Forsbach-Bensberg-Refrath)   etwas rum gecruist und habe festgestellt, daß viele Trail durch Forstarbeiten ziemlich zerschossen sind  . Wie sieht das eigentlich in anderen Bereichen des KF aus und vor allem gibt es eigentlich eine Verpflichtung an die Waldarbeiter, die Wege nachher wieder in einen zumindest einigermaßen begehbaren und befahrbaren Zustand herzurichten.   Bei einigen Wegen hat man ja das Gefühl, daß die Bundeswehr mit einem Leo 2 Maulwurf gespielt hat.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollest dir auch mal folgende Gabeln anschauen:
> Magura - Phaon CP 125 Disc, schon für unter 300 EUR zu haben
> Marzocchi - All Mountain 3


 
Die Magura hat ich bisher noch gar nicht im Sinn. Schaue ich mir an.

Die AM 3 ist für mein Y-Rahmen etwas overdosed, zumal sie m.W. kein ETA hat.



			
				Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> ..fahre ich ! Bin bisher zufrieden, und mehr Federweg braucht kein Mensch.
> 
> Ich habe die Forke meist auf "Halbmast" d.h. rein rechnerisch 107,5mm
> 
> Ich fahre zwei harte Serienfedern, *für dich sollten die Standartfedern genügen*.


 
Danke für die Einschätzung und, dass DU mich so schlank in Erinnerung hast.  . Ich glaube, ich brauche aber auch eher die Harten (88-90 kg nackisch ).



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1. -> ich hatte in meinem Hardtail die MX Comp ETA 105 und vom Ansprechverhalten war die sehr angenehm zu fahren. Die Pro ETA ist halt noch n Stück verstellbarer und bei 120 mm hat die halt auch mehr Federweg. Sonst sollten die aber halbwegs identisch sein. Derzeit tummelt sich Frank @ Cheetah mit meiner MX. Über das letzte halbe Jahr 2005 habe ich keine negativen Erfahrungen mit der Gabel gemacht. ETA ist am Berg recht klasse und auch recht schnell bedienbar (Hebel ne Viertel-Umdrehung drehen, Gabel runterdrücken und schon ists ne 80mm-Gabel). Bei RS drüftest Du für das Feature (U-Turn) halt etwas mehr drehen ...
> Was für mich aber eindeutig gegen die meisten 2006er Marzocchi-Gabeln spricht, ist Postmount
> 
> zu 2. -> Jaaaa ....


 
Hat die MX Pro ETA 120 von 2005 mit IS2000 im Auge.

Klarer Vorteil, die ETA-Absenkung. Nachteil ist mangelnde Freigabe für Scheibenbremsen jenseits der 160 mm. Und 203 mm wären schon nicht schlecht.

Für die RECON spricht die stärkeren Standrohre und Freigabe bis 210 mm sowie Abstimmung per Luftdruck (wie MX PRO ETA) aber zusätzlich Floodgate und Lookout.

Da ich vorhabe, die zukünftige Gabel mit ca. 30% SAG zu fahren, sind die 10mm zusätzlicher Federweg der RECON gegenüber der MX PRO auch ein kleiner Pluspunkt.

Preislich sind die beiden in einer Klasse bei ca. 300 .

Vielleicht bringt ja noch einer ein Killerargument bzw. -vorschlag?

Danke erstmal an die Fachberater. Weiter so.


----------



## Cheetah (18. Mai 2006)

Wie wär es denn mit Marzocchi All Mountain 2  *2005*?
ETA
IS2000
349 EUR bei bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Mai 2006)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...und vor allem gibt es eigentlich eine Verpflichtung an die Waldarbeiter, die Wege nachher wieder in einen zumindest einigermaßen begehbaren und befahrbaren Zustand herzurichten.  Bei einigen Wegen hat man ja das Gefühl, daß die Bundeswehr mit einem Leo 2 Maulwurf gespielt hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Bin kein Königsforster, aber Deine zweite Anfrage betrifft alle Regionen  : Wenn ein Harvester (Vollernter) eingesetzt worden ist, steht dieser normalerweise auf dem Weg (oder auch Singletrail) und streift zunächst die Äste ab, bevor der die Stämme auf Länge schneidet. Die abgestreiften Äste bleiben dabei mit Absicht als Überfahrschutz für den Boden auf dem Weg liegen (bei Wanderwegen darf man jedoch die berechtigte Hoffnung haben, das diese entfernt werden) und verrotten langsam.

Wird dagegen (meist bei stärkern Beständen) ein Rückeschlepper eingesetzt, findet die Aufarbeitung des Baumes noch im Bestand statt und die Äste bleiben auch dort liegen. Dafür pflügt der Rückeschlepper Spuren in den Weg. Da er wesentlich mehr Wegstrecke zurücklegen muss als ein Harvester, ist der Bodenzustand eben etwas "maulwurfähnlicher".

Zuletzt rücken evtl. noch die Leichenfledderer in Form von Brennholzkäufern an, die - je nachdem - nur Holz abtransportieren oder auch in Selbstwerbung liegendes Holz (Kronen, Stämme) aufarbeiten. Auch hierdurch können weitere Unannehmlichkeiten für Biker entstehen.

Man muss sich jedoch als Biker stets vor Augen halten, dass der Wald in Deutschland letztlich einem wirtschaftlichen Nutzen dient und - zumindest zum Großteil - kein reines optisches Highlight darstellen soll, und es ohne die Forstwirtschaft somit keine Wälder und auch keine schnellen Forstautobahnen, knifflige Singletrails usw. geben würde. 

In reinen Wirtschaftswäldern wird das Wegenetz zudem auch viel weniger, weil an der Forstwirtschaft orientiert, gepflegt, als in sogenannten Erholungswäldern. Unser MTM erlebt dies regelmäßig im Kottenforst (sehr gepflegt) und in der Eifel (überwiegend forstwirtschaftliche Ausrichtung).


----------



## mikel.j (18. Mai 2006)

@Eifelwolf: Danke für die Info. Das der Wald im allgemeinen und damit auch der KF als Wirtschaftsgut zu sehen ist, ist mir schon klar. Man findet nur leider immer wieder die Situation vor, daß Wege, die u.a. auch als Wanderwege gekennzeichnet sind durch Forstarbeiten tlw. sehr stark beschädigt wurden und sich nachher keiner mehr um die Wiederherstellung bemüht. Wenn man dann als MTB´ler einen solchen Weg benutzt könnte bei den militanten Sonntagsspaziergängern der Eindruck entstehen wir würden mit unseren Bikes alles kaputt machen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Preislich sind die beiden in einer Klasse bei ca. 300 .
> 
> Vielleicht bringt ja noch einer ein Killerargument bzw. -vorschlag?
> 
> Danke erstmal an die Fachberater. Weiter so.



Hab' noch 'ne Starrgabel; Für Dich genau das Richtige.
Und mit den dreihundert Eus kommste locker hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' noch 'ne Starrgabel; Für Dich genau das Richtige.
> Und mit den dreihundert Eus kommste locker hin


 
FEDERWEG ist die Devise  

Noch so ein Vorschlag, und ich schicke statt  meine Freunde  .  

Die Jungs argumentieren nicht, 
machen auch keine Vorschläge 
sondern schlagen nur zu.


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär es denn mit Marzocchi All Mountain 2  *2005*?
> ETA
> IS2000
> 349 EUR bei bike-mailorder.de


 
Interessant! Danke.


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> FEDERWEG ist die Devise
> 
> Noch so ein Vorschlag, und ich schicke statt  meine Freunde  .
> 
> ...





Etwa diese   :

Ihre Kunden brauchen kein Russisch können , sie verstehen uns auch so!


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Etwa diese  :
> 
> Ihre Kunden brauchen kein Russisch können , sie verstehen uns auch so!


 
Nein, nein, wo denkst Du hin.

Meine beherrschen die italienische Küche. 

Erst gibts ein leckeres Essen und zum Abschluss feinste italienische Schuhe aus Mailänder Beton. 

Ok Ok, ich vergaß den Schwimmkursus.


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nein, wo denkst Du hin.
> 
> Meine beherrschen die italienische Küche.
> 
> ...





Ach *die* meinst du , und ich dachte schon  

Wobei die Schuhe von der Passform ja einmalig sein sollen


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach *die* meinst du , und ich dachte schon
> 
> Wobei die Schuhe von der Passform ja einmalig sein sollen


 
Wasserdicht, leider nicht atmungsaktiv, dafür aber konservierend für Jahrzehnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo KFLer,

war ne nette Tour gestern. Ich kann das beurteilen. Von hinten geht der Überblick nie verloren.   Dank an Achim für die Begleitung!  
Nun weiß ich auch: - "Weizenbier   verleiht Flügel ..."   

Diese neue Form des Tourenausklangs hat ja was ...  

Gruß Ralf

*PS: An die Tech- und Nonsenstalker: Richtiges Forum gewählt?*


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserdicht, leider nicht atmungsaktiv, dafür aber konservierend für Jahrzehnte.


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo KFLer,
> 
> war ne nette Tour gestern. Ich kann das beurteilen. Von hinten geht der Überblick nie verloren.   Dank an Achim für die Begleitung!
> Nun weiß ich auch: - "Weizenbier   verleiht Flügel ..."
> ...





Wenn nicht hier wo dann???


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2006)

So wir sind zurÃ¼ck   

*KF und LÃ¼derich Tour *

17.05.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal: 

Achim @ Ommer 
Alex @ ham687
Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Bernhard I  @ freebiker_yam
Gertrud @ bikekiller 
Ingo @ i-men
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
JÃ¶rg @ ? (OF)
Helmut @ born 2bike wild 
Lars @ MTB-Kao 
Michael @ Cannibal
Ralf @ ralf 


Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung:

Es ging der neuen KFL Definition gemÃ¤Ã mal wieder Richtung  LÃ¼derich. Die trails Richtung Osten waren so gut zu befahren, dass Alex unbedingt wieder mal seinen MHCM zeigen und befahren wollte.  Alex fuhr mit Mut und KÃ¶nnen eine bekannte SchlÃ¼sselstelle runter und schwups war leider sein Fahrrad kaputt.  Das ist nun wirklich auÃergewÃ¶hnliches Pech. Ich mÃ¶chte das hier noch mal ausdrÃ¼cklich betonen. Nach dam Ausfall unseres special _NordundSÃ¼dLehmbach __trail guides _fuhren wir direkt runter nach Lehmbach. Dort zeigt uns Ingo einen knÃ¼ppelharten LÃ¼derich uphill. Na ja, irgendwie kamen alle hoch und wir gaben uns wieder den super netten langen Singletrail runter zur SÃ¼lz. Ãber die BrÃ¼cke und in Hellenthal hoch (hier wurde noch flott ein Plattfuss geflickt) gingâs Richtung Forsbacher MÃ¼hle. Gertrud machte nun die _NachhausezeigguidÃ¶se_ fÃ¼r die Nichttrinker. 

Trinker  waren : Bernhard I, Ingo, Ralf, JÃ¶rg  und natÃ¼rlich Guido 

SpÃ¤t gingâs Ã¼ber breite Wege und natÃ¼rlich dem Matsche trail zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck Nun war es schon kurz vor 00:00 Uhr    

Besonderheiten :  Nichts , alles im grÃ¼nen Bereich 


Danke an Alex und Ingo fÃ¼rs co-guiden .


StreckenlÃ¤nge : ca. 33 km
HÃ¶henmeter : ca. 500 hm 

Viele GrÃ¼sse

Guido


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Alex fuhr mit Mut und Können eine bekannte Schlüsselstelle runter und schwups war leider sein Fahrrad kaputt.
> 
> ...


 
Der Kölner würde jetzt sagen:

Wie, kapott ???


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> *PS: An die Tech- und Nonsenstalker: Richtiges Forum gewählt?*



Über diese Phase sind wir doch schon lange drüber weg ...  Du Spätzünder.

Obwohl, der derzeitige Kuschelkurs geht mir auch langsam auf'n Sack


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So wir sind zurück
> 
> *KF und Lüderich Tour *
> 
> ...




Ne , ist nicht wahr oder?


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kölner würde jetzt sagen:
> 
> Wie, kapott ???



Tja, da waren wohl ein paar Speichen kaputt und das Dingen hinten mit dem man die Gänge schaltet. 



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ne , ist nicht wahr oder?



Doch leider   Die Tour war für Alex _wiedermal_ zu Ende  
Das nennt man wohl *Riesengrossespech*


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da waren wohl ein paar Speichen kaputt und das Dingen hinten mit dem man die Gänge schaltet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist das Schaltwerk (das Dingen hinten mit dem man die Gänge schaltet) in die Speichen geraten, oder hat er bei einem Jump das Hinterrad (Hardtail?)zerlegt?


----------



## volker k (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da waren wohl ein paar Speichen kaputt und das Dingen hinten mit dem man die Gänge schaltet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der hat aber auch wirklich ein Pech mit seinen Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Schaltwerk (das Dingen hinten mit dem man die Gänge schaltet) in die Speichen geraten, oder hat er bei einem Jump das Hinterrad (Hardtail?)zerlegt?



Das war bei einer netten Tütberg - Schlüsselstellenabfahrt passiert.  
Man munkelt , es wären hölzerene Bestandteile im Weg gewesen.
Selbst Schnegge verzichtete daher auf diesen DH.   


 Ich ja sowieso immer


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das war bei einer netten Tütberg - Schlüsselstellenabfahrt passiert.
> Man munkelt , es wären hölzerene Bestandteile im Weg gewesen.
> Selbst Schnegge verzichtete daher auf diesen DH.
> 
> ...


 
Sprich, er hat sich hölzerene Bestandteile im Hinterrad eingefädelt, die Speichen und Schaltwerk abgerissen haben?

Das ist bitter, aber das habe ich selber kenngelernt. Ich habe Gott sei Dank instinktiv   die HR-Bremse gezogen und das HR blockiert. So hatte es mich dann nur eine Speiche gekostet.

Wo ist denn dieser HR-mordende DH am Tütberg?


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich, er hat sich hölzerene Bestandteile im Hinterrad eingefädelt, die Speichen und Schaltwerk abgerissen haben?
> 
> Das ist bitter, aber das habe ich selber kenngelernt. Ich habe Gott sei Dank instinktiv   die HR-Bremse gezogen und das HR blockiert. So hatte es mich dann nur eine Speiche gekostet.
> 
> Wo ist denn dieser HR-mordende DH am Tütberg?



ca. 500 m südlich der Schutzhütte _(rechts abbiegen)_ dann kommt da so eine Abkürzungsmöglichkeit


----------



## juchhu (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 500 m südlich der Schutzhütte _(rechts abbiegen)_ dann kommt da so eine Abkürzungsmöglichkeit


 
Richtung Osten ins Tal, an dessen Ende der Röhrenübergang ist?
Oder Richtung Westen?


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Man munkelt , es wären hölzerene Bestandteile im Weg gewesen.
> Selbst Schnegge verzichtete daher auf diesen DH.



gesehen habe ich die auch, habe es aber vorgezogen kontakt damit zu vermeiden  und selbst wenn... bei mir ist hinten eh einiges krumm


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Mai 2006)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @Eifelwolf: Danke für die Info. ...Wenn man dann als MTB´ler einen solchen Weg benutzt könnte bei den militanten Sonntagsspaziergängern der Eindruck entstehen wir würden mit unseren Bikes alles kaputt machen
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Dem ist - leider  - zumindest teilweise so: Uwe alias Handlampe gelang im Herbst 2005 im dunklen Eifeltann die (seltene) Aufnahme eines solchen Biker-Unholdes, der gerade die schönsten Singletrails übel zurichtete. Ich darf dieses Foto von Uwe hier noch einmal posten:


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Richtung Osten ins Tal, an dessen Ende der Röhrenübergang ist?
> Oder Richtung Westen?



Zunächst Richtung Osten ins Tal dann etwas nach Westen, dort gibt es eine nette Abkürzung _(der GEKO weiss es)_ ... bitte noch etwas Geduld  



			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> gesehen habe ich die auch, habe es aber vorgezogen kontakt damit zu vermeiden  und selbst wenn... bei mir ist hinten eh einiges krumm



Da hat man nur die Möglichkeiten "_Augenzu und durch oder STOPP _ "
Ich bin aussen rum gefahren


----------



## hama687 (18. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst Richtung Osten ins Tal dann etwas nach Westen, dort gibt es eine nette Abkürzung _(der GEKO weiss es)_ ... bitte noch etwas Geduld
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, da machste mal wieder nichts... ich kauf mir einfach 2 Nordic Stöcke und werde *absofort* zum Walker... und wenn ich die dinger klein bekommen naja 

PS: Guido standest du noch lange gerade vor der Ampel richtung Mühlheimer Brücke  ? _Also genervter Blick trifft es nicht so ganz_


----------



## Montana (19. Mai 2006)

.......  ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (19. Mai 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da machste mal wieder nichts... ich kauf mir einfach 2 Nordic Stöcke und werde *absofort* zum Walker... und wenn ich die dinger klein bekommen naja



Wende Dich doch vertrauensvoll an Juchhu oder Eifelwolf. Die können Dir helfen   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Guido standest du noch lange gerade vor der Ampel richtung Mühlheimer Brücke  ? _Also genervter Blick trifft es nicht so ganz_



 Ich hatte es vergessen. Trotz meiner Dormagen Erfahrungen.  Ich war kurz von Lev aus beim bikebahnhof (Fahrzeit : 15 Min.) wegen Bremsbeläge  und bin über Niehler Ei zurück. Das war ein Fehler (Fahrzeit : > 45 Min.)

Was solls   Gestern hab ich dann noch das Julchen neu eingebremst. Jetzt kann _gebiket und gechillt _werden. Auch im Regen.  

*BTW :* Fahrrad fit für die Weibern CTF ?

Gruß Guido

Nächsten Woche Mittwoch Start wieder 18:30 Uhr - nur eine kurze Tour ohne  wegen der Weibern CTF am nächsten Tag.


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Mai 2006)

Hi Gertrud,

muß leider die Mitfahrt für Samstag wegen Mehrarbeit canceln  ist wirklich schade aber während ich zwischen irendwelchen Treppengeländern rumhänge denke ich an euch und macht ne gute Fahrt hoffendlich leicht und easy  

Gruß an alle Mitfahrer / innen bis Mittwoch  

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Mai 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Biergarten hatte ich keine Lust mehr, es war etwas anstrengend für den Trödelkönig. ich hoffe Ihr habt noch Weizenbier und Wurstsalat genossen.
> 
> Danke fürs Warten, fürs Wasser (Ralf) fürs "Nachhausebringen" (Gertrud)
> 
> Gute Nacht



Hallo Achim,

Du weißt doch jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied und der Weg ist das Ziel,  darauf alleine kommt es an und nicht wie schnell alle anderen sind. 
Die Tour hat mir Spass gemacht, die Ausfälle na ja Schade   aber Alex nach Regen folgt Sonnenschein und beim Walken kannst Du dir auch die Knochen brechen dann lieber einen Schaden am Bike.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (19. Mai 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> ...während ich zwischen irendwelchen Treppengeländern rumhänge...


...och, dat kann aber auch Spaß machen...


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Mai 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...och, dat kann aber auch Spaß machen...



Mein Treppengeländer wird Morgen nicht mit soviel Fahrt genommen aber wir werden auch Erfolge sehen, danke für die unbekannte Anteilnahme 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2006)

So  , nachdem das [email protected]   weekend nun vorbei ist , habe ich mal eine *kleine* (max.2,5 Std) *sehr leichte *Tour (max. 300hm) für Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr eingestellt. 

Begründung : 

1. leichte Materialschäden am Montana Fahrrad  
2. leichte - mittlere Sturzschäden am Montana Knie  
3. CTF in Weibern am folgenden Tag.

Bei *Dauer Regen *fällt die Tour aus. Am Mittwoch nachmittag bitte noch in den Thread schauen. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (22. Mai 2006)

Mensch Guido, wo war denn da das Chill bei dem Weekend ? Ich hoffe das die Schäden sich an Roß und Reiter in Grenzen halten und dass dann die 3 Schontage reichen.

Weisst Du was wg. gemeinsamer Startzeit am Do in Weibern?

Bis Mi.
Ingo


----------



## juchhu (22. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen,

dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es am Mittwoch nicht regnet, denn dann komme ich zu der kleinen Tour mit.

ZZ. habe ich meine Gabel auf 100 mm umgebaut und am letzten Samstag meine neuen Dämpferbuchsen bekommen und eingebaut.

Traumhaft , statt der 15 mm RockShox-Buchsen nun 20 mm, die eine größere Seitensteifigkeit bringen.

Gestern abend eine Hardter Testrunde mit den neuen Buchsen / Einstellungen.

Klasse.   

Seit ich den 190 mm RS Ario eingebaut habe, hat sich das Wippen im Uphill drastisch reduziert. Da der Ario über keine Wippunterdrückung verfügt, nehme ich an, dass der positive Effekt durch die deutlich bessere Zugstufendämpfung (im Vergleich zu meinem alten RS Deluxe Stahlfederdämpfer) und der veränderten Geometrieansteuerung ergibt.

So, jetzt noch eine neue Gabel, 203 mm Scheibenbremsen und neue Laufräder und fertig ist die 'pimp my bike'-Aktion. 

Heute habe ich eine lange Hundetour dazu genutzt, den Downhilltrail von der zerstörten Schutzhütte auf dem Hardter Rücken runter zum Schwimmbad/Parkplatz weitesgehend von Ästen und Baumstämmen zu befreien.

Eigentlich wollte ich diese Woche mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs beginnen. Aber das Wetter sieht so schei$$e aus, dass ich mich erstmal motivieren muss.

VG Martin

PS: Habe gestern ein bisschen an der Dropstelle auf dem Anfahrtstrail zur Grube Cox geübt. Den Spot werde ich auf jeden Fall in den Fahrtechnikkurs einbinden.


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2006)

Das [email protected] war richtig nett.  

*Ich* hatte zwei Probleme (geballtes Pechs wie es manchmal halt so kommt)

Auf der Hinfahrt nach Brück/Refrath zu Bernhard hatte ich plötzlich einen Plattfuss.  100 mal zum Treffpunkt angereist, nie was passiert, dann das ....

Schlauch gewechselt. Mantel (NN) kontrolliert. Alles anscheinend OK. Bei Bernhard dann noch mal richtig aufgepumt. Dann Start mit der grossen netten Gruppe und unterwegs dann wieder platt.  Wieder Schlauch gewechselt und wieder nix im Mantel gefunden. Unterwegs dann in jeder Pause nachgepumpt. Glücklicherweise daher auch ohne Verzögerung mit der Gruppe angekommen. 

Dort wurde dann ausführlichst geforscht und nach langer langer Suche aus einem der _doch sehr _weichen Nobby Nic Stollen fast nicht zu entdeckendes Glas und einen Dorn entfernt. Ob dieser Mantel die richtige Wahl ist bleibt fraglich. 

Rückfahrt : Leichtes Tempoüberschätzen bei einer relativ flotten Abfahrt und folgender Brems/Steuerfehler. Bumm Knie Au.  Kann passieren muss aber nicht. Riesenglück gehabt , hätte viel schlimmer kommen können  Danach war ich dann natürlich sehr vorsichtig und konnte nicht mehr richtig angreifen bzw. beissen. Komisch wie man durch so etwas beeinträchtig wird. 

Gruss Guido




			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Guido, wo war denn da das Chill bei dem Weekend ? Ich hoffe das die Schäden sich an Roß und Reiter in Grenzen halten und dass dann die 3 Schontage reichen.
> 
> Bis Mi.
> Ingo


----------



## juchhu (22. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Rückfahrt : Leichtes Tempoüberschätzen bei einer relativ flotten Abfahrt und folgender Brems/Steuerfehler. Bumm Knie Au.  *Kann passieren muss aber nicht*. Riesenglück gehabt , hätte viel schlimmer kommen können
> 
> Gruss Guido


 
Hätte es mit bessere Fahrtechnik vermieden werden können oder war es ein Augenblicksfehler wg. Ablenkung?


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte es mit bessere Fahrtechnik vermieden werden können oder war es ein Augenblicksfehler wg. Ablenkung?



Noch bessere Fahrtechnik ?    

Nein es war so : Ich fuhr relativ gut und schnell und schlingerte dann plötzlich und bremste und schlingerte mehr und dann direkt Bums und Aua  

Mögliche Fehler : 

1. Ich weiss nicht ob die HR Bremse richtig gepackt hat (Julie mit neuen Bremsbelägen)
2. Ich habe den VR Mantel (Nobby Nic) wegen dem Platten zig mal gewechselt . Ich weiss nicht ob er bei der letzten Montage richtig rum drauf war. Das Schlingern (fehlender Grip)  bei einer Abfahrt macht mich im Nachhinein schon nachdenklich. Werde ich heute abend mal checken. 

Gruss Guido


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Martin , auf die Fahrtechnik Kurse warten bestimmt schon Einige mit grosser Ungeduld. Das Wetter muss einfach bald wieder besser werden. Gut, dass Dein bike wieder fit ist  und klasse Aufräumaktion  

Wir würden uns freuen wenn wenn Du Mittwoch bei der ruhigen Runde dabei bist.

Gruss Guido






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es am Mittwoch nicht regnet, denn dann komme ich zu der kleinen Tour mit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ob dieser Mantel die richtige Wahl ist bleibt fraglich.
> ...


Da kannst du mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich solche Dinge vielleicht nur aufgrund von ein wenig Pech beurteilt werden:
Ich bin am Freitagabend vom Gardasee zurückgekommen und bin dort mit meinen Nobbies an fünf Tagen 260km und fast 8.000hm gefahren. Dabei krasse Abfahrten mit typischem Gardasee-Untergrund mit teilweise 1.000 hm downhill und ich hatte noch nicht einmal einen Plattfuß. 
Hatte eine ähnliche Beurteilung wie du sie abgibst auch schon von Rico gehört. Ich dagegen kann über den Nobby Nic nur sagen:  

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat am Wochenende!


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Stefan, ich war eigentlich auch überzeugt von meinem Nobby vorne, mehrere Gespräche mit Forumsleuten brachten aber aber auch viel Kritik was Grip und Pannenanfälligkeit angeht. Daher habe ich noch mal die Frage nach dem optimalen Mantel gestellt. Als Nächster kommt bei mir wieder ein Albert drauf. 

P.S: Das *[email protected] *Wochenende was richtig gut  aber auch heftig  Frag mal rum. 

Gruss Guido




			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst du mal sehen, wie unterschiedlich solche Dinge vielleicht nur aufgrund von ein wenig Pech beurteilt werden:
> Ich bin am Freitagabend vom Gardasee zurückgekommen und bin dort mit meinen Nobbies an fünf Tagen 260km und fast 8.000hm gefahren. Dabei krasse Abfahrten mit typischem Gardasee-Untergrund mit teilweise 1.000 hm downhill und ich hatte noch nicht einmal einen Plattfuß.
> Hatte eine ähnliche Beurteilung wie du sie abgibst auch schon von Rico gehört. Ich dagegen kann über den Nobby Nic nur sagen:
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (22. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Noch bessere Fahrtechnik ?
> 
> Nein es war so : Ich fuhr relativ gut und schnell und schlingerte dann plötzlich und bremste und schlingerte mehr und dann direkt Bums und Aua
> 
> ...


 
Hm, also falsche Laufrichtungsmontage kann vielleicht den Effekt des 'Schlingern' verstärken, aber verursachen? (BTW: Hat der Nobby Nic überhaupt eine Laufrichtungsempfehlung für Lenk- und Brems- sowie Antriebsmomente?

Folgende Ursachen scheinen mir eher hauptverantwortlich zu sein:

Die Halte-, Lenk- und Bremstechnik des Fahrers 
Zu viel oder zu wenig Luftdruck in den Laufrädern
Zu wenig SAG an den Federelementen und/oder falsche Dämpfungseinstellung
Mal abgesehen, dass bei mir ab und zu auch Punkt 1 zum Tragen kommt  , habe ich jetzt Punkt 2 und 3 im Griff.

Seitdem ich meine Ritchey Z-Max 2,35 " mit 2,0-2,2 bar (bei ca. 95 kg Bruttogewicht) fahre, und den SAG bei der Federgabel und beim Dämpfer auf 25-30% eingegestellt habe, fährt sich mein Bike auf schnellen verwurzelten Singletrails (mit schnellen Richtungswechseln) wie eine Magnetschwebebahn. 

Vielleicht sollte ich in einem der Fahrtechnikkurse mal ein bisschen was zum Fahrwerkstuning sagen?!

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (22. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe ich mal eine *kleine* (max.2,5 Std) *sehr leichte *Tour (max. 300hm) für Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr eingestellt.
> 
> Begründung :
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Guido,

obwohl  das für mich die richtige Tour wäre,  nehme ich trotzdem nicht teil.  Stattdessen bin ich bereits an  der / bereite mich vor für den Viertagestrip an der  Mosel .

Wäre das Wetter besser,  zeltete ich zusammen mit meinem Sohn  auf der Pommerer Werft, einer Moselinsel vor Treis-Karden/Pommern.  So aber suchen wir noch eine freies Zimmer in einer Pension.

Wir werden die nahegelegenen Moselseitentäler  in den Hunsrück und in die Eifel  hoch und runterfahren , als da z.B. sind :  Elzbachtal, wilde Elster, Dünbachtal , Baybachtal , Brohlbachtal, usw...

Es wird ein bischen abenteuerlich sein,  weil ich die Touren nach den Vorgaben von MagicMaps entworfen habe und natürlich nicht weiß, ob alle Wege nicht nur auf der Karte sondern auch realiter  existieren.

Bis dann denn
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (22. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So  , nachdem das [email protected]   weekend nun vorbei ist , habe ich mal eine *kleine* (max.2,5 Std) *sehr leichte *Tour (max. 300hm) für Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr eingestellt.
> 
> Begründung :
> 
> ...


Hallo Guido,

die Materialschäden lassen sich wohl - wenn nötig - beheben, für die Knieschäden wünsch ich dir gute Besserung, und für die CTF fiel, äh viel Spass!

Nun, da Ralf dir das *L* aberkannt hat, bietest du eine sehr leichte Tour am Mittwoch an. Leider kann ich da nicht teilnehmen, weil ich dann unterwegs bin um an Derks Moselabenteuer mitzuwirken. Kein Kölsch, aber Riesling u.a.  

Gruß Achim


_warum ist die Mosel (Mosella) weiblich, der Rhein (Rhenus) dagegen männlich?_


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2006)

@ Achim und Derk

Danke sehr für die netten Wünsche und sehr viel Spass an der Mosel  
Gut Schluck und stramme Waden sollt ihr haben  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... P.S: Das *[email protected] *Wochenende was richtig gut  aber auch heftig  Frag mal rum.
> Gruss Guido


In wie fern _heftig_? Nu sach' schon!  Du meinst doch wohl nicht etwa die etwas erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit???  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (23. Mai 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> In wie fern _heftig_? Nu sach' schon!  Du meinst doch wohl nicht etwa die etwas *erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit*???
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Nein, eher erhöhte Flüssigkeitsaufnahme    

Gruß Guido


----------



## hama687 (23. Mai 2006)

So Bike ist ausgesucht nun wir gespart 







wird aber zu nem drippel Speeder umgebaut! Das wird was aber ich werde mich woll jetzte erst mal für 8-9 monate nicht mehr groß beteiligen also dann viel  Spass beim Biken vergesst mich nicht

Achso wieso so lange... Projekt Selbständigkeit ist angelaufen



> Rahmen  	Scalpel, 67 mm
> Gabel 	Lefty Speed Carbon 110 Fox Inertia Valve
> Rear Shock 	Fox Float RP3 Air
> Felgen Mavic CrossMax SL UST
> ...



mansche XTR Teile dürfen das weite suchen bzw eigentlich fast alle


----------



## turbo-matic (24. Mai 2006)

Hi ihr Bike & Chiller,

wollte kurz "hallo" sagen und mich bei Euch für das schöne Wochenende, die Organisation, die Hilfe und guten Zusprüche beim Laufradreparieren bedanken (ja, ich bin's, der mit dem Eierlaufrad).

War mit dem Laufrad mittlerweile beim Mech., der mir gesagt hat, dass, wenn die Felge in sich einmal verformt war, es keine Rettung mehr gibt. Bleibt nur ein Tausch der Felge. Da Handeinspeichen einer vorh. Nabe sehr teuer ist, lohnt nur ein Neukauf des gesamten Laufrades.

@Guido - Die Abfahrt dort runter war m.b.M.n. ein gutes Beispiel für "sieht harmlos aus, hat aber Tücken", da es sich um ein Gemisch aus unterspültem losen Geröll+Gras+~10% Gefälle handelte. 
Hät ja nochma jootjange. Gute Besserung!

Altes Reizthema REIFEN: Als der sog. "Freeride-Hype" losging, gab's mal einen Conti Vertical Protection (falt) in 2,3 - kennt jeder, gibt's immernoch.
Auf diesen Reifen gehen die Versuche und die Erkenntnis zurück, dass ein breiter, mit 2-2,2 bar gefahrener Reifen bzgl. Rollwiederstand keine Nachteile gegenüber den Asphalttrennscheiben haben muss. Dazu kommt der Komfort, die Pannensicherheit, Kurvenhalt und das ganze blabla...
Ich fahre den Reifen seit vielleicht so ~5000 km und noch heute zu allen Gelegenheiten, einige Versender geben ihn immer wieder mal für 15 EUR raus. 

Freue mich auf ein weiteres (Tor-)türchen mit Euch !

Bis die Tage,
Frank


----------



## Montana (24. Mai 2006)

Herzlich willkommen hier, Frank  Super, dass Du Dich meldest. Wir freuen uns auf weitere nette Touren mit Dir. Heute wird es etwas kürzer wie gewohnt , aber sonst _düsen_ wir hier schon ein paar Meterchen über die Hügelchen.  

Zum Stunt : Ich gebe Dir vollkommmen recht. Ich habe die Abfahrt unterschätzt, war in Gedanken woanderes  dann habe ich plötzlich gedacht : Ohweia  das geht schief _(Riesenfehler : Think positive), _dann _schlingerte_ ich auch schon und es machte Bumms   

Ohne Fahrtechnikkurs u.a. bei SIT  würde ich heute nicht wieder eine Tour und morgen die CTF fahren können. Der Sturz war dadurch relativ glimpflich  verlaufen und die blutenden Wunden sind gut verheilt und stören nicht mehr. Es war natürlich auch eine Menge Glück dabei .

Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen. Bis bald

Guido





			
				turbo-matic schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Bike & Chiller,
> 
> wollte kurz "hallo" sagen und mich bei Euch für das schöne Wochenende, die Organisation, die Hilfe und guten Zusprüche beim Laufradreparieren bedanken (ja, ich bin's, der mit dem Eierlaufrad).
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (24. Mai 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

Höhenmeterlose  singletrailtour mit etwas Hindernissen

24.05.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal: 

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Bernhard I @ freebiker_yam
Helmut @ born 2bike wild 
Petra @ .....

Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung:

Trotz der üblen Wettervorhersage trafen sich *alt*bekannte Männer und eine sehr sympatische KFL Debütantin am Treffpunkt. Kurz wurde mein Knie bewundert bzw. bedauert. Es ging Richtung Ostfriedhof und dort über die netten  flowigen trails Richtung Tierheim Delbrück. Dort wurden ein paar neue superschmale trails zu den Pfadfindern genommen. Dann ging es Richtung Schluchter Heide . Hier hatte der Sturm ganze Arbeit geleistet und wir mussten über eine Menge Bäume klettern  Wir nahmen das komplette trail Programm mit und Alle hatte richtig Spass (null hms dafür idylische niedliche schmale Wege mit Wurzeln , Ästen und sowas  ) Noch mehr Spass gab es dann noch beim MTB Abenteuer Spielplatz an der Saaler Mühle. CooleTechnikübungen bei denen Petra erstklassig mitmachte.  Ein paar Tipps hier - ein bischen Mut machen da - brauchen wir doch alle (Ich zumindest sehr  ) Wir drehten ein paar nette Runden - sprangen über Wurzeln - nahmen deftige kurze up und downhill  Weiter gings über etwas relaxenden  Asphalt Richtung KF. Dort jagten wir den Rennweg entlang und gaben uns juchhu nightrail und den bikekiller trail - letzterer zeigte uns ne Rotte Wildschweine  Dann gings flott am Wildpark entlang zum Parkplatz zurück. 


Besonderheiten : Tolles kühles Wetter ohne Regen - Petra hat toll mitgehalten - Tolles Tempo 


Streckenlänge : ca. 35 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 80 hm 

Viele Grüsse

Guido

Nextes Mal geht es vielleicht wieder auf den Lüderich oder in die Hardt.


----------



## cannibal (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Guido und alle KFLer,

tut mir sehr leid heute nicht dabei gewesen zu sein. Leider hatte mein Gebisswart ein ungeplantes Attentat auf mich ausgeübt. 
Aber: wat mutt, dat mutt. Und jetzt ist wieder alles gut. 
Ich hoffe auf nächsten Mittwoch. 
Bis denne.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkipperXP (25. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Noch bessere Fahrtechnik ?
> 
> Nein es war so : Ich fuhr relativ gut und schnell und schlingerte dann plötzlich und bremste und schlingerte mehr und dann direkt Bums und Aua
> 
> ...




Hallo @Montana,
du mußt mal schauen welche Laufrichtung Du aufgezogen hast!!!
Auf dem Reifen steht einmal front/rear ,und auf front sollte er schon aufgezogen sein denn das ist die Laufrichtung. 

Gruß SkipperXP


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So wir sind zurück
> 
> Höhenmeterlose  singletrailtour mit etwas Hindernissen
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

war diesmal ne schöne,leichte Tour in einer netten kleinen Gruppe ,danke auch an die Verstärkung Petra,die Neue KFLer/in; hat sich mit ihrem Bike super an der Tour beteiligtklasse Leistung.Die eingebaute Alternative mit dem MTB-Abenteuer Spielplatz hat mir riesig Spass gemacht sollte man vieleicht bei den nächsten Touren versuchen mit einzubauen,Guido wirds schon richten 
Ein schönens langes Wochenende ( für alle die es haben werden  ) bis nächsten Mittwoch 

Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (25. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Blumen, Bernhard  

Na ja  der Besuch des MTB - Abenteuer - Spielplatz war auch drigend nötig  Nachdem der trailflow  durch die am letzten Wochenende umgestürzten Bäume empfindlich gestört war, musste was zur kleinen Wiedergutmachung angeboten werden   Ich glaube allen hat es viel Spass gemacht und bei leicht unbeständigerem trüben Wetter kann man die Spots öfter mal anfahren. 

Bis bald wieder 

Guido



			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> war diesmal ne schöne,leichte Tour in einer netten kleinen Gruppe ,danke auch an die Verstärkung Petra,die Neue KFLer/in; hat sich mit ihrem Bike super an der Tour beteiligtklasse Leistung.*Die eingebaute Alternative mit dem MTB-Abenteuer Spielplatz hat mir riesig Spass gemacht *sollte man vieleicht bei den nächsten Touren versuchen mit einzubauen,Guido wirds schon richten
> Ein schönens langes Wochenende ( für alle die es haben werden  ) bis nächsten Mittwoch
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Mai 2006)

*Offtopic-Modus an*

Ich suche 50 Gehwegplatten, 40x40cm. Nehme auch gerne kleinere Mengen ab.

*Offtopic-Modus aus*

Ich musste leider auch kurzfristig für Mittwoch absagen. Aber bei 80hm hätte sich die Anfahrt ja auch gar nicht gelohnt  Hoffentlich bis nächsten Mittwoch.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## mikkael (28. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Streckenlänge : ca. 35 km
> Höhenmeter : ca. 80 hm


Het moet een zeer moeilijke rit geweest zijn. Goed-gedaan!


----------



## Montana (28. Mai 2006)

Tja Lars, 80 hms zeigen eine * leichte * Tour die ihren Namen mal wirklich verdient hat. War aber eine nette Ausnahme. Wir wollten ja teilweise am nächsten Tag nach Weibern. Leider hatte das Wetter was dagegen. 

P.S. Gehwegplatten habe ich leider keine 




			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> *Offtopic-Modus an*
> 
> Ich suche 50 Gehwegplatten, 40x40cm. Nehme auch gerne kleinere Mengen ab.
> 
> ...





			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Het moet een zeer moeilijke rit geweest zijn. Goed-gedaan!



Stimmt  Wir hatten aber auch schon nur 70 hms

Gruss Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. Mai 2006)

Hier ist der beliebte Mittwochstermin 

Startzeit : *18:30 *Uhr 

Es geht auch wieder in die Berge    und es soll auch nur noch leicht regnen  

Gruß Guido


----------



## bikekiller (30. Mai 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So Bike ist ausgesucht nun wir gespart
> 
> Achso wieso so lange... Projekt Selbständigkeit ist angelaufen



Hallo Hama,

Glückwunsch zum Shop, den ich zukünftig wo finde ? Ich schau ihn mir auf jeden Fall an und empfehle ihn bei uns im Büro. 

Das Bike ist sehr hübsch - ausser die Lefty natürlich    da fehlt ein Teil auf einer Seite... 

Also mach es gut und vergiss nicht ab und zu zu radeln. Das Leben ist kurz und besteht nicht nur aus Arbeit.

Viel Erfolg !

bikekiller


----------



## Montana (31. Mai 2006)

@ KFL-Team @ friends (-innen)

Ich bin gestern im Regen eine kleine heftige Runde durch den KF gefahren.
Mein Rat : Zieht die besten Matschreifen   auf . Es wird ein harter Kampf heute abend.  

Bis gleich  Guido








Hoffentlich schreckt das nun keine(n) ab.


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ KFL-Team @ friends (-innen)
> 
> Ich bin gestern im Regen eine kleine heftige Runde durch den KF gefahren.
> Mein Rat : Zieht die besten Matschreifen   auf . Es wird ein harter Kampf heute abend.
> ...



Hallo Guido,

besitze leider keine anderen Reifen,werde einfach etwas Luft raus lassen und schon habe ich eine bessere Bodenhaftung oder  

Gruß
Bernhard II


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. Mai 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> besitze leider keine anderen Reifen,werde einfach etwas Luft raus lassen und schon habe ich eine bessere Bodenhaftung oder
> 
> ...


Nä.

Weicher Untergrund - harte Reifen
Harter Untergrund - weiche Reifen

Ein "weicher" Reifen kann sich auf festem Untergrund besser anpassen und verbinden. Auf weichem Untergrund brauchst du aber einen harten Reifen, damit die Stollen sich richtig schön festbeissen können.


----------



## bikekiller (31. Mai 2006)

Hoi,

ich komme heute abend auch und bringe einen Freund mit (den Jo). Er hat sich schon angemeldet.

Matsche hin oder her es muss gefahren werden.

Will jemand ein Trikot heute mitgebracht haben, dann schnell ne post an mich?

a) pre collect
b) mad spreads
c) time out
d) red zone´s district

die anderen kommen dann nach Willingen zu euch...

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Balu. (31. Mai 2006)

Servus,

wenn ich es gleich noch schaffe mein Bike fahrtauglich zu schrauben komme ich vorbei.
Ist eigentlich nur Beläge und evtl. vordere Scheibe tauschen ... wenn´s nicht noch mehr wird. 

Bis hoffentlich später ... 

Balu


----------



## Montana (31. Mai 2006)

Super  Gertrud und Jo 

Auf die Trikots sind bestimmt schon Einige sehr gespannt. 
Die Wahl fällt schwer. Mal schauen  




			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> Will jemand ein Trikot heute mitgebracht haben, dann schnell ne post an mich?
> ..............
> ...



Tja  es scheint wohl das Beste zu sein ganz auf Reifen zu verzichten und auf den Felgen zu fahren  

@ Bernhard II : Du schaffst das  
@ Balu : Wir warten auf Dich  



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von bernhardwalter
> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Mai 2006)

ich muss mich leider wieder austragen  hals- und ohrenschmerzen, da gehe ich kein risiko ein. habe über pfingsten genug arbeit, kann mir dann nicht leisten krank zu werden. außerdem will ich am sonntag noch im bergischen land touren.  

euch viel spaß! hoffentlich bis nächste woche


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (31. Mai 2006)

Hi an alle KFL`ler und unserem Guide Guido, 
mir geht`s leider ähnlich wie schon Lars und ich habe mich schweren Herzens
ausgetragen.(Nach vier schöne Mai-Touren; naja der Juni kommt!!) 
Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour mit flowigen Trails   und ebenso auch wieder etliche Höhenmeter  

 VG Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (31. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen,

die einen gehen, der andere kommt.


----------



## ralf (31. Mai 2006)

... KFxS    

Viel Spaß bei der Tour. Es regnet gerade. Ich bleibe auf der Couch ...   

Gruß vom wintermüden Ralf



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ KFL-Team @ friends (-innen)
> 
> Ich bin gestern im Regen eine kleine heftige Runde durch den KF gefahren.
> Mein Rat : Zieht die besten Matschreifen   auf . Es wird ein harter Kampf heute abend.
> ...


----------



## Balu. (31. Mai 2006)

Sers,

ich hatte auch mal wieder ein kleines Gastspiel im Königsforst ... schön war´s ... schön nass !  

Anfangs glaubte ich ja fast das die Runde unter 100 hm bleibt, das war es noch sehr Singletrailbetont und verspielt, später haben wir in der Hardt (?!?) doch noch einige Höhenmeter gesammelt und es gab sogar einen Drop   

Wenn es sich ergibt komme ich gerne wieder ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juni 2006)

Gab' es außer Balu noch sonstige Überlebende der gestrigen Schlammschlacht im KFL......  ? Wo ist Guido, der sonstige Mitternachtsschreiberling   ?


----------



## bikekiller (1. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen,

hier ist noch eine Überlebende der KFL Tour gestern. Und es war eine hammersupermegamarathonübungsstrecke mit ausscheidungsähnlichen Rennpassagen, heftigen Singletrails und vielen schönen Aussichtspunkten. Danke an Montana und juchu für die Führung.

So kam ich insgesamt auf knapp 60km und 3,5 h biken bis in die Nacht hinein. 

   

Gerne bin ich wieder dabei, wenn es heißt KFL im Juni - let the sunshine come.

Oder so...

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2006)

Hier bin ich doch Helmut  Danke für die Motivation  

....................................................................................................................

So wir sind zurück   

Zunächst höhenmeterlose singletrailtour dann Hardtrunde mit Juchhu

31.05.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal: 

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Joachim @ oldjo
Jörg @ Schnegge
Martin @ Juchhu
Stefan @ Balu968

Guido @ Montana 



Tourbeschreibung:

Es ging wieder superflach und schnell (sorry)  über meine neuen Lieblingstrails in der Schluchter Heide. Guter Matsch und nasse Wurzeln ersetzten  hier die Höhenmeter  Nach einer netten Runde über den MTB-Spielplatz an der Saaler Mühle _(ist kein bikepark  )_ gings Richtung Hardt. Dort zeigte uns Martin eine schöne Hardt ST Runde mit netten up- und downhills und ein paar schönen technischen Leckerbissen. Danke dafür  Über bikeshop Moitzfeld und Technologiepark gings es zurück in den Königsforst. Dort nahmen wir noch die trails am Wassertretbecken und die _Zahnverlust _Hügelchen mit. Rasant ging es dann über den Einstiegstrail Richtung Parkplatz zurück.


Besonderheiten : Kühles Wetter fast ohne Regen - viel Matsch  - nasse Wurzeln und unterschiedliche Tempi  


Streckenlänge : ca. 40 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 450 hm 

Viele Grüsse

Guido







			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> .......... Wo ist Guido, der sonstige Mitternachtsschreiberling   ?


----------



## bikekiller (1. Juni 2006)

40 km ????

ich hatte 58 km auf dem tacho... was ist denn nun korrekt ?


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> 40 km ????
> 
> ich hatte 58 km auf dem tacho... was ist denn nun korrekt ?



gefühlte ca. 40 km (+/- 10 km)   Alex ist auch immer ohne Tacho und Höhenmessung gefahren - Vielleicht hat Martin ja den GPS track bis Moitzfeld  

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> gefühlte ca. 40 km (+/- 10 km)  Alex ist auch immer ohne Tacho und Höhenmessung gefahren - Vielleicht hat Martin ja den GPS track bis Moitzfeld
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Ich hatte von Moitzfeld -> Köln-Brück (Anfahrt) - > Moitzfeld (Rückfahrt)
35 km und 336 hm auf dem GPS. Wenn Ihr von Moitzfeld aus nicht parallel zur A4 nach Köln-Brück gefahren seid (kurzer und schneller Weg) sondern noch einen Schlenker in den KF gemacht habt, kommt das mit der Schätzung 40 km und 400 hm schon ziemlich gut hin.

Bei der Auswertung habe ich noch einen Track vom 28.05.2006 (Sonntagabend mit schönen Wetter) gefunden, wo ich eine Hardt-Minirunde zum Testen eines neuen Dämpfer- und Federgabel-Setups gemacht habe.

11,8 km mit 240 hm  inkl. des S2+ Downhills, den wir gestern nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 11,8 km mit 240 hm  inkl. des *S2+* Downhills, den wir gestern nicht gefahren sind.



S2+ ist ungefähr so das Niveau von 0815, oder?


----------



## bikekiller (1. Juni 2006)

Ich muss dringend meinen Tacho überprüfen...


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> S2+ ist ungefähr so das Niveau von 0815, oder?




das heißt "2 Schlotternde Knie plus..."


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> S2+ ist ungefähr so das Niveau von 0815, oder?


 
http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/s2  

Ist schon ein bisschen mehr als 0815


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss dringend meinen Tacho überprüfen...


 
Entweder machst Du einen von den zwei Magneten am VR ab  ,
oder Du überprüfst mal den Radumfangwert, der im Tacho hinterlegt ist (sollte so +/- 2.100 mm betragen für ein 26" mit ca. 2,1-2,3" Breite).


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt "2 Schlotternde Knie plus..."


 
Brauchst jetzt doch schon einen Rolli? 
Naja, solange die Augen und der Geist noch fit sind, 
kannst Du Dir ja noch Gardasee-Aktion mit S5-S7 als Video reinziehen.  

http://www.vertriders.com/clips/gardavertdays04_210205.wmv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (1. Juni 2006)

> S2+ [...] Brauchst jetzt doch schon einen Rolli?



Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, mehr als S4 fährt doch kaum einer  

...und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind, sind unsere Touren meist S0-S2 !


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, mehr als S4 fährt doch kaum einer
> 
> ...*(2)*und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind, sind unsere Touren meist S0-S2 !



Doch, schau Dir Picco oder Mathias von den www.vertriders.com an. Die bewegen sich mit Bike auch jenseits der S5, z.B. hier (Schade, die haben die Bilder rausgenommen, daher Text) [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Folge ist eine nach oben offene Skala, mit der der stattfindende Fortschritt besser abgebildet werden kann. Würde man die neue Skala anwenden, so wurde von Mathias Rössler diesen Sommer erstmals eine S7 Referenz-Schlüsselstelle fehlerfrei absolviert. [/FONT]
Und, ich habe mit unseren Touren kein Problem, eher so ab S3


----------



## Balu. (1. Juni 2006)

> Doch, schau Dir Picco oder Mathias von den www.vertriders.com an.





> mehr als S4 fährt doch *kaum* einer


----------



## Balu. (1. Juni 2006)

Es gibt sicher genug Leute da draussen die S5-S7 bewältigen ...
aber von der hier angemeldeten 65.000 Bikern sind das vielleicht 0.1%  

Ich traue mir trotz meiner Downhillerfahrung (2 Jahre Playerscup) und meines Trialbikes nicht mehr als S3 auf ner normalen Tour zu, warum soll ich für ne Schlüsselstelle die ganze Tour und meine Gesundheit gefährden ?!?

Wenn ich Lust auf sowas habe ziehe ich mir Vollprotektoren an, steige auf meinen Freerider und fahre in den Bikepark ...


----------



## Balu. (1. Juni 2006)

> und fahre in den Bikepark ...



und selbst die sind eher Opium für´s Volk ! Wirklich technisch schwieriges Gelände haben die nicht zu bieten ... eher Speed und Sprünge !


----------



## Airhaenz (1. Juni 2006)

Hey Jungs,

auf der Seite http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/s2 steht der Sentiero 601 am Lago als Beispiel für einen S2 Weg. Obere Teil (1000hm S1 bis S2) und der untere Teil, der von fast allen am Lago gemieden wird und durch den einfacheren S632 ersetzt wird - einige S3 Passagen.
Mitlerweile kann ich den 601 fahren und schliesse mich Balu an, dass sich kaum jemand über S3 beherscht.
Kennt von euch jemand den 601 oder 112 um darüber zu diskutieren?
Hier bei uns bewegt sich alles im Bereich bis S1, vielleicht mal S2. 
Bis auf einige illegale Wegchen(S2+ Schlüsselstellen) würde ich nichts was ich zwischen Wupper und den 7 Bergen kenne höher einstufen.   
Vielleicht den Weg vom Drachenfels aussichtsplateau über die Treppchen Richtung Röhndorf..S2-S3 es darf diskutiert werden


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

jetzt beruhigen wir uns. Wir alle haben Recht.

Auf den Touren hier im Rheinland finden wir ausnahmslos S0-S2. Für Locals und abseits der Wege findet sich auch oberhalb S2 (S2-S3).
Jenseits S3 findet man hier meist nur in Steinbrüchen.

Ich persönlich bin mit S2-Teilabschnitten vollends zufrieden und hinsichtlich meines Lebens- und Gesunderhaltungstrieb sowie der großen Angst vor meiner Frau, wenn ich nach Bikeunfällen verletzt nach zuhause kommen, und meines Alter über vierzig lassen meiner Experimentierfreude einen geringen Raum.


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Juni 2006)

S = Sch... egal  Was ich fahren kann fahre ich, was nicht das nicht. Ist mir doch wurscht welche Sch... Kategorie das ist...


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> S = Sch... egal  Was ich fahren kann fahre ich, was nicht das nicht. Ist mir doch wurscht welche Sch... Kategorie das ist...


 
Gesunde, erwachsene Einstellung


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2006)

@ Martin : Wie sieht es denn mit nächstem Mittwoch aus, da könnte man/frau doch mal ein paar leckere und nette trails (S0 +  ) vom Lüderich runter fahren  Mein Vorschlag wäre der bekannte Treffpunkt und dann mal direkt zum Lüderich  

Gruß Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> jetzt beruhigen wir uns. Wir alle haben Recht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin : Wie sieht es denn mit nächstem Mittwoch aus, da könnte man/frau doch mal ein paar leckere und nette trails (S0 +  ) vom Lüderich runter fahren  Mein Vorschlag wäre der bekannte Treffpunkt und dann mal direkt zum Lüderich
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Am Lüderich sind auch S2 und mehr (wenn man die Abhänge/Steinbrüche kennt) möglich.
Was ist in diesem Zusammenhang der bekannte Treffpunkt (Köln-Brück oder TP BGL)?


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Am Lüderich sind auch S2 und mehr (wenn man die Abhänge/Steinbrüche kennt) möglich.
> Was ist in diesem Zusammenhang der bekannte Treffpunkt (Köln-Brück oder TP BGL)?



Für die KFLer/innen ist das Köln-Brück . Man kann sich dann z.B. 19:00 Uhr an der Schutzhütte Tütberg treffen , OK ? Dann runter nach Hellenthal und über die Sülz Brücke zum Lüderich hoch.

Wir fahren dann 18:30 Uhr in Brück los. Die Strecke schaffen wir  locker in 30 Min.  .

Wäre doch was oder ?  

Guido


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Für die KFLer/innen ist das Köln-Brück . *Man kann sich dann z.B. 19:00 Uhr an der Schutzhütte Tütberg treffen , OK* ? Dann runter nach Hellenthal und über die Sülz Brücke zum Lüderich hoch.
> 
> Wir fahren dann 18:30 Uhr in Brück los. Die Strecke schaffen wir locker in 30 Min.  .
> 
> ...


 
Lies sich interessant! 

Muss ich bis dahin nur wieder fit werden.  
Bei meinem gestrigen Spagatstunt habe ich mir eine fette Zerrung im Oberschenkel zugezogen. 

Mann, sah mein Bike schei$$e aus.  
Ich überlege mir ernsthaft, nochmal mit Euch zu fahren.  
Aber meine 10-Tages-Wetterprognose für den Lüderich zeigt ab morgen bis nächsten Mittwoch Trockenheit an.


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Lies sich interessant!



Gut  ich habe schon mal einen Termin festgemacht , dieser kann ja kurzfristig variiert werden.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich bis dahin nur wieder fit werden.
> Bei meinem gestrigen *Spagatstunt *habe ich mir eine fette Zerrung im Oberschenkel zugezogen.



Gute Besserung - ich kenne die Wurzel auch gut  
P.S. Das sollte doch nicht an _die grosse Glocke gehängt werden_




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *Mann, sah mein Bike schei$$e aus*.
> Ich überlege mir ernsthaft, nochmal mit Euch zu fahren.



Das ist leider eines meiner Hauptprobleme. Ich sehe bzw. kenne den Unterschied nicht , mein Rad sieht immer so aus   



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meine 10-Tages-Wetterprognose für den Lüderich zeigt ab morgen bis nächsten Mittwoch Trockenheit an.



Na bitte , dann kann es ja losgehen.   

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *(1)*Gut  ich habe schon mal einen Termin festgemacht , dieser kann ja kurzfristig variiert werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, dann sehe ich mal zu, dass ich kommenden Mittwochabend frei habe.
No risk, no fun.  Leider ist mein linkes Bein zu kurz, sonst hätte ich mich noch abstützen können. Gut, dass ich mich zur Hangsteigung abgestützt habe. In die andere Richtung wäre ein fetter Überschlag statt eines Wegrutschens passiert.
Habe ich früher auch so gemacht. Seit der letzten Generalinspektion hat meine Frau ein Auge auf meine Bikeunterhaltskosten.
Ich überlege ernsthaft, für übernächsten Samstag, den 10.06.2006, einen Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II (Vor- und nachmittag) ins LMB zu stellen.
PS: Wenns einen schon vom Bike haut, dann wenigstens elegant und mit Contenance.


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dann sehe ich mal zu, dass ich kommenden Mittwochabend frei habe.
> No risk, no fun.  Leider ist mein linkes Bein zu kurz, sonst hätte ich mich noch abstützen können. Gut, dass ich mich zur Hangsteigung abgestützt habe. In die andere Richtung wäre ein fetter Überschlag statt eines Wegrutschens passiert.
> Habe ich früher auch so gemacht. Seit der letzten Generalinspektion hat meine Frau ein Auge auf meine Bikeunterhaltskosten.
> Ich überlege ernsthaft, für übernächsten Samstag, den 10.06.2006, einen Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II (Vor- und nachmittag) ins LMB zu stellen.
> PS: Wenns einen schon vom Bike haut, dann wenigstens elegant und mit Contenance.



Super  Klaus  und ich freuen uns darauf. BTW: Klaus , das ist doch ein Mittwoch (?)

Glück gehabt mit dem Ausrutscher - das war ja wohl die *fett *nasse Wurzel  

Ich fahre (leider  ) auch mit kaputten Teilen , Spass macht das nicht   

Die FTK Idee liest sich gut  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Schnegge (1. Juni 2006)

*An alle die Lust haben am Samstag den 10.06. das Naafbachtal
und Umgebung unsicher zu machen 
bitte hier 
eintragen*  

*Die jenigen die Tags drauf die Gegend im Lohmarer Wald 
rund um den HCM sicher und sauberer machen wollen tragen sich 
bitte hier
ein* ​
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich überlege ernsthaft, für übernächsten Samstag, den 10.06.2006, einen Fahrtechnikkurs BASIC I+II (Vor- und nachmittag) ins LMB zu stellen.



Na super, da kann ich nicht; Dann ist 24h-Rennen


----------



## juchhu (2. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na super, da kann ich nicht; Dann ist 24h-Rennen


 
Nicht traurig sein, ist ja erst der Erste für dieses Jahr und hoffentlich nicht der Letzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfer1987 (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
habe gesehen, dass Montana am 7.06. eine Tour ab K-Brück eingestellt hat.

Aber wie sieht's denn am PFINGSTMONTAG aus?

Bin (zusammen mit einem Kumpel) einmal im Oktober 2005 eine 2-3h Tour mit Montana & Co. gefahren (aus der dann eine 4h Tour wurde), die verdammt viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Wir kennen uns leider im Königsforst & Umland nicht gut aus, würden aber gern Montag mal wieder richtig biken.

Hat keiner Lust als Guide eine lockere 2-3h Stunden-Tour ins LMB einzustellen?

Grüße aus K-Sülz,
Oliver aka windsurfer1987


----------



## Ommer (3. Juni 2006)

windsurfer1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> habe gesehen, dass Montana am 7.06. eine Tour ab K-Brück eingestellt hat.
> 
> Aber wie sieht's denn am PFINGSTMONTAG aus?
> ...


Hallo Oliver,

nicht Montag, sondern Sonntag um 8:30 gibts eine langsame Runde, beginnend in Lindlar-Linde durchs Sülztal (nicht Köln-Sülz) und über ein paar Hügel: hier gehts zur Anmeldung

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (6. Juni 2006)

Es sieht wieder stark nach Biergartenwetter aus   

Hier ist unser beliebter Mittwoch - Termin   

Gruss Guido


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht wieder stark nach Biergartenwetter aus
> 
> Hier ist unser beliebter Mittwoch - Termin
> 
> Gruss Guido


 
Und ich bin nicht dabei!  

Habe leider eben noch einen Beratungstermin für morgen am Spätnachmittag 'reinbekommen'. 

Viel Spass und eine deutlich höhere Temperatur als heute wünsche ich Euch. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (6. Juni 2006)

*DEUTSCHER MEISTER*







so ich geh weiter feiern schönen Abend wollt nur mal gesagt haben" WE WAR THE CHAMPIONS"


----------



## Montana (7. Juni 2006)

Cool  Wieso spielen die eigentlich nicht _(mehr)_ in der Köln Arena. Hoffentlich können wir demnächst ein paar andere sportlich alles überragende Meldungen hier posten . Ich habe das komische Gefühl , dass wir ins Finale kommen und sehr wahrscheinlich auch *Weltmeister* werden.   

@ Alex. Sorry  Ich habe leider beide Schaltwerkröllchen verwendet und die Alten weggeworfen. Hat denn kein anderer noch ein paar _Halbwegstaugliche_ über ?

Vorne habe ich jetzt seit heute nen *fetten Albert *  drauf. Der NN ist jetzt hinten . Neue Pedale habe ich auch bekommen. PDM 545 sollens nun fürs Erste tun. 

Bis bald Guido





			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> *DEUTSCHER MEISTER*
> 
> ....................
> 
> so ich geh weiter feiern schönen Abend wollt nur mal gesagt haben" WE WAR THE CHAMPIONS"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das komische Gefühl , dass wir ins Finale kommen und *sehr wahrscheinlich *auch *Weltmeister* werden.
> 
> 
> Bis bald Guido




   

Ebenso wahrscheinlich wird natürlich Ecuador Weltmeister


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ch habe das komische Gefühl , dass wir ins Finale kommen und sehr wahrscheinlich auch *Weltmeister* werden.


Und im Königsforst ist es immer trocken...


----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Königsforst ist es immer trocken...


 
..., wenn Volker @Enrgy nicht mitfährt.


----------



## Montana (7. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..., wenn Volker @Enrgy nicht mitfährt.



Apropos mitfahren ... aehmm ... Was macht der Beratungstermin ? Immer noch aktuell ? 

Was machen wir denn nun auf dem Lüderich   

In der Not ziehe ich wieder gnadenlos meine *Schluchter Heide Singletrail Flachetappe* Alternative 
mit < 100 hm    

Gruß Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2006)

Kommt doch dem TTL entgegen, wir fahren ja heute schließlich gen Norden; wir treffen uns in der Ville, gabeln noch Derks Geistertruppe auf, machen uns einen schönen Abend und trinken uns in einem sicherlich zu findenden netten Biergarten die Bikes schön......


----------



## Montana (7. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt doch dem TTL entgegen, wir fahren ja heute schließlich gen Norden; wir treffen uns in der Ville, gabeln noch Derks Geistertruppe auf, machen uns einen schönen Abend und trinken uns in einem sicherlich zu findenden netten Biergarten die Bikes schön......



Keine schlechte Idee , dann bleiben wir auch bestimmt unter 100 hms  
Nur der Rückweg wird hard  

Nee, es wird demnächst bestimmt mal wieder was Gemeinsames passiern.
*Mittwoch 14.6. ist ja definitiv kein Termin* möglich , dafür dann evtl. Donnerstag oder Freitag. 

Viel Spass heute.

Guido


----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos mitfahren ... aehmm ... Was macht der Beratungstermin ? (1)Immer noch aktuell ?
> 
> (2)Was machen wir denn nun auf dem Lüderich
> 
> ...



Aktueller denn je, beginnt um 15:00 Uhr mit open end.
Im Kreis fahren.  Fahrt hoch zum 'Gipfel' aus südlicher Richtung. Bevor Ihr die höchste Stelle erreicht habt, geht schräg links ein Trail in die Botanik, der mit 2-3 größeren Birkenästen abgesperrt ist. Bikes drüberheben und nachfahren. Ihr kommt dann in nordliche Richtung (Golgplatz) wieder unterhalb des Gipfels auf einen Hauptweg. Denn ein kurzes Stück fahren und direkt auf den leicht darunter, aber anfänglich parallelen Reitweg. Diesem folgen. Etwas später teilt sich der Trail. Rechts geht es auf den Hauptweg (links in Richtung Golfplatz). Schräg rechts müßt Ihr einen dicker Ast überfahren/springen und Trail folgen. Unten angekommen links halten. Weiterfahren und dann rechts in den Trail abbiegen, der später parallel zum hang unter einem umgestürzten baum hindurch, zwischen den jungen Laubbäumen hindurch (nicht mit dem Lenker einfädeln ). Vorbei an der Golfabschlagsstelle und dem Trail folgen. Unten auf dem Hauptweg direkt wieder auf den Trail Richtung Fußgängerbrücke Sülz. Rüber und dann Richtung KF.
Du wirst noch in die Bikegeschichte als Guido, der Schreckliche und Unbarmherzige eingehen.
VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was machen wir denn nun auf dem Lüderich
> ...


Hi Guido,
bin eventuell (also wenn nicht da, dann nicht warten) um 19:00 Uhr dann am Tütberg und würde mich euch dann (zumindest zeitweise) anschließen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja am Lüderich zusammen was Nettes gebacken?!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> bin eventuell (also wenn nicht da, dann nicht warten) um 19:00 Uhr dann am Tütberg und würde mich euch dann (zumindest zeitweise) anschließen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja am Lüderich zusammen was Nettes gebacken?!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Das ist doch ein Angebot.  

Jetzt kann nichts mehr schief gehen. 

Viel Spass, Ihr Glücklichen.  

Aber wenigsten war ich eben schon zu einer Hunderunde raus.


----------



## i-men (7. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> In der Not ziehe ich wieder gnadenlos meine *Schluchter Heide Singletrail Flachetappe* Alternative
> mit < 100 hm
> 
> Gruß Guido



Nen paar hms wäre schon nicht schlecht. Ich finde unten ist auch die Luft immer so dick Und ausserdem heisst es ja *M*TB !!

Also bis nachher.
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Lüderich Tipps, aber das kannst Du bzw. musst Du uns beizeiten mal zeigen. Das finde ich nie  

Zur Schluchter Heide : Ich kenne da ein paar schreckliche unbarmherzige Matschlöcher  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller denn je, beginnt um 15:00 Uhr mit open end.
> *Im Kreis fahren.  Fahrt hoch zum 'Gipfel' aus südlicher Richtung*. Bevor Ihr die höchste Stelle erreicht habt, geht schräg links ein Trail in die Botanik, der mit 2-3 größeren Birkenästen abgesperrt ist. Bikes drüberheben und nachfahren. Ihr kommt dann in nordliche Richtung (Golgplatz) wieder unterhalb des Gipfels auf einen Hauptweg. Denn ein kurzes Stück fahren und direkt auf den leicht darunter, aber anfänglich parallelen Reitweg. Diesem folgen. Etwas später teilt sich der Trail. Rechts geht es auf den Hauptweg (links in Richtung Golfplatz). Schräg rechts müßt Ihr einen dicker Ast überfahren/springen und Trail folgen. Unten angekommen links halten. Weiterfahren und dann rechts in den Trail abbiegen, der später parallel zum hang unter einem umgestürzten baum hindurch, zwischen den jungen Laubbäumen hindurch (nicht mit dem Lenker einfädeln ). Vorbei an der Golfabschlagsstelle und dem Trail folgen. Unten auf dem Hauptweg direkt wieder auf den Trail Richtung Fußgängerbrücke Sülz. Rüber und dann Richtung KF.
> Du wirst noch in die Bikegeschichte als *Guido, der Schreckliche und Unbarmherzige *eingehen.
> VG Martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenigsten war ich eben schon zu einer Hunderunde raus.


Fauler Sack du , schickste morgens deine Frau los  .

*Ich* bin jeden Morgen auf'm Trail (wenn auch nicht immer mit'm Bike...)


----------



## Montana (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stefan , wir würden uns sehr freuen.  Du sagtest ja, dass Du mittwochs abundzu Zeit hättest. 




			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido,
> bin eventuell (also wenn nicht da, dann nicht warten) um 19:00 Uhr dann am Tütberg und würde mich euch dann (zumindest zeitweise) anschließen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja am Lüderich zusammen was Nettes gebacken?!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan





			
				i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Nen paar hms wäre schon nicht schlecht. Ich finde unten ist auch die Luft immer so dick Und ausserdem heisst es ja *MTB* !!
> 
> Also bis nachher.
> Ingo



Stimmt ja Ingo  bloss hoch ist immer so anstrengend  

Bis gleich

Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Juni 2006)

Hi KFL´er und alle anderen,

ich habe mich jetzt durchgerungen mit Klickpedalen und klickschuhe zu kaufen,suche noch Rat über Qualitätsprodukt und Seriöse Händler ( wenn möglich alles unter einem Dach ) achja der Preis sollte natürlich erschwinglich sein,freue mich über rege Rückinformationen.
Bis gleich

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2006)

Höflichkeit & Service , sprich H&S in Bonn wäre so ein Kandidat. Die haben viel Auswahl und auch ganz gute Preise. Nur mit der Beratung ist es etwas problematisch, wenn du da samstags hinfährst, weil rappelvoll. Am besten nen Tag Urlaub nehmen und unter der Woche vormittags hin. Dann auch gleich ein paar Verschleißteile mitgenommen, dann rentiert sich die Fahrt schon.

Laß dir von den KFL-Jungs ein paar Ratschläge geben, damit du genau weißt, was du brauchst. Ich tendiere eher zu leichteren Schuhen, mit denen man auch mal ein paar Meter laufen kann, also eine etwas flexiblere Sohle als die Racerteile. Für den Winter und den Schlamm gibts Überschuhe. Ich fahre selbst im Winter mit meinen Uralt Sommerschuhen unter den Neoprenboots.

Als Pedal würde ich Plattformpedale nehmen, die man auch mit normalen Schuhen noch gut nutzen kann. Entweder mit einseitigem Klickmechanismus oder beidseitig. 

Ist aber alles Geschmackssache, du wirst sicher unterschiedliche Meinungen hören, je nach Fahrstil und -pensum.


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Juni 2006)

wäre gerne heute mitgefahren, aber seit samstag bin ich doppelpapa und habe heute frau und kind aus dem kh abgeholt. ich hoffe das ich es in zukunft trotzdem noch ab und an auf's bike schaffe


----------



## Cheetah (7. Juni 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wäre gerne heute mitgefahren, aber seit samstag bin ich doppelpapa und habe heute frau und kind aus dem kh abgeholt. ich hoffe das ich es in zukunft trotzdem noch ab und an auf's bike schaffe



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Redking (8. Juni 2006)

Danke, für die tolle Tour. 

Hier die Bilder von nachher:











Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, für die tolle Tour.
> 
> Hier die Bilder von nachher:
> ...
> ...


 
Was ist das denn bitteschön für ein Riesenhumpen auf dem Tisch?
Die gemeinsame Urinprobe für den KFL-Dopingtest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (8. Juni 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi KFL´er und alle anderen,
> 
> ich habe mich jetzt durchgerungen mit Klickpedalen und klickschuhe zu kaufen,suche noch Rat über Qualitätsprodukt und Seriöse Händler ( wenn möglich alles unter einem Dach ) achja der Preis sollte natürlich erschwinglich sein,freue mich über rege Rückinformationen.
> Bis gleich
> ...



Hi,
wenn du nur mal Klickpedale ausprobieren möchtest, kann ich dir die
PDM 324 mal leihen.
Schuhe habe ich die Specialized MTB-TAHO,
die passten mir besser als die engen Shimao-Schuhe.
Unbedingt anprobieren.
Gekauft habe ich die Sachen beim Zweirad Feld in St. Augustin.


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wäre gerne heute mitgefahren, aber seit samstag bin ich doppelpapa und habe heute frau und kind aus dem kh abgeholt. ich hoffe das ich es in zukunft trotzdem noch ab und an auf's bike schaffe


Dann zunächst mal ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch   Lars. Alles Gute für Dich und Deine grösser gewordene Familie. Das gemeinsame biken wird bestimmt ab und zu möglich sein  Ich weiss _wovon_ ich schreibe.   



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, für die tolle Tour.


Danke für Deine Teilnahme, technische Beratung  und für die schönen Fotos  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn bitteschön für ein Riesenhumpen auf dem Tisch?
> Die gemeinsame Urinprobe für den KFL-Dopingtest?


Das ist doch nur die Auslieferung einer _ ... ein grosses Kölsch und ein kleines Kölsch ... _ Bestellung . Kleiner Scherz vom Köbes des Forsbacher Mühle Biergartens.  Sehr empfehlenswert.  

*Bericht folgt in Kürze *


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

So wir sind zurÃ¼ck  

KF und LÃ¼derich Tour 

07.06.2006 

Teilnehmer waren diesmal: 

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Christof @ Bikenstoffel
Frank @ turbo-matic
Gertrud @ bikekiller 
Helmut @ born 2bike wild 
Ingo @ i-men
Joachim @ oldjo
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Klaus @ REDKING

sowie : Kurzgast Stefan @ Stefan_SIT

Guido @ Montana 


Tourbeschreibung:

Wir wollten ja auf den LÃ¼derich und dort schwierigste trails fahren. Passende Co-guides waren auch eingeladen    ..... Trotzdem  gings Ã¼ber gewohnte Wege zur SchutzhÃ¼tte auf dem TÃ¼tberg. Dort trafen wir Stefan, der aber schon eine lÃ¤ngere Runde in den Beinen hatte und daher auf dem Nachhauseweg war. So waren wir auf uns allein gestellt und fuhren runter nach Hellenthal, dort Ã¼ber Strasse an der SÃ¼lz entlang Ã¼ber die BrÃ¼cke (hier fiel nun der Montana um  ) Ã¼ber die bekannte FAB zum LÃ¼derich hoch - dort den ersten netten Wurzeltrail und nach kurzer Suche  stÃ¼rzten wir uns Ã¼ber den nun schon wohlbekannten langen trail wieder ins Tal runter - wieder Ã¼ber die SÃ¼lzbrÃ¼cke - Richtung Lehmbacher Hof - Wurzeltrail an den Rohren hoch - Richtung MHCM  - dort etwas _technikbiken _  - dann auf schnellstem Wege Richtung Biergarten - hier teilte sich die Gruppe - die gute Gertrud war dann leider wiedermal  fÃ¼r Nachhauseguiden der Nichttrinker zustÃ¤ndig 

Trinker  waren : Bernhard II , Christof , Helmut , Ingo , JÃ¶rg , Klaus und natÃ¼rlich Guido 

Es gab viel leckeres Bier  in unterschiedlichsten Mischungs- und GrÃ¶ssenverhÃ¤ltnissen leckere Gulaschsuppe   sowie Klatsch und Tratsch bis zum Abwinken 

SpÃ¤t gingâs Ã¼ber breite Wege zurÃ¼ck - Nun war es schon 23:30 Uhr   


StreckenlÃ¤nge : ca. 38 km
HÃ¶henmeter : ca. 550 hm 

Viele GrÃ¼sse

Guido

NÃ¤chsten Mittwoch wegen WM  kein Training   

.... dafÃ¼r hÃ¶chst wahrscheinlich am Feiertag 15.06.2006 den ersten KFLTT


----------



## The Bug (8. Juni 2006)

Also ich würde mich mal euch anschliessen für eine Rund 
Wann fahrt ihr das nächst mal und wo trefft ihr euch so?


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

> Feiertag 15.06.2006



Donnerstag der 15.Juni ist Feiertag !

Was hattest du da angedacht, ich war drauf und dran selber ne Tour aufzumachen, lass mal absprechen.


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag der 15.Juni ist Feiertag !
> 
> Was hattest du da angedacht, ich war drauf und dran selber ne Tour aufzumachen, lass mal absprechen.



Eine erste Idee, die auch gestern kurz angesprochen wurde, wäre Start z.B.10:00 Uhr in K-Brück, dann evtl. eine leichtere und eine schwerere Gruppe. Ist alles aber noch total offen.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Juni 2006)

Das KFL ist seit eben unter *verstärkter* Beobachtung.....


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das KFL ist seit eben unter *verstärkter* Beobachtung.....



Gut so   - bis heute abend ist das Ganze klar. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## helman (8. Juni 2006)

Wann Fahrt Ihr Heute abend? (Falls ich das jetzt richtig interpretiere??!?? ) oder anders formuliert (trefft Ihr Euch unter der Woche noch z.B DOnnerstags?  Ich könnte heute vielleicht dazu kommen.
Treffpunkt immern noch das Forsthaus?
Gruß
helman


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

The Bug schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mich mal euch anschliessen für eine Rund
> Wann fahrt ihr das nächst mal und wo trefft ihr euch so?



Hallo , die nächste Tour ist entweder das hier oder nächste Woche sehr wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag. Treffen ist für KFL-Touren immer der Parkplatz am Wildgehege in Köln-Brück.



			
				helman schrieb:
			
		

> Wann Fahrt Ihr Heute abend? (Falls ich das jetzt richtig interpretiere??!?? ) oder anders formuliert (trefft Ihr Euch unter der Woche noch z.B DOnnerstags?  Ich könnte heute vielleicht dazu kommen.
> Treffpunkt immern noch das Forsthaus?
> Gruß
> helman



Sorry helman , heute findet aus unserem Kreis nichts satt. Nächste Tour in unserer Nähe mit KFLer Beteiligung  ist hier zu finden. Ralf @ _indian_ fährt im Moment nicht. Daher gibt es zur Zeit auch keinen Treff am Bensberger Forsthaus.

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## hama687 (8. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Mittwoch wegen WM  kein Training
> 
> .... dafür höchst wahrscheinlich am Feiertag 15.06.2006 den ersten KFLTT




Und wenn ich das Schaltwerk ausbau und nen SingelSpedder draus mache das lass ich mir nicht entgehn!


----------



## turbo-matic (8. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und nach kurzer Suche  stürzten wir uns über den nun schon wohlbekannten [...]



OK OK, hab' schon verstanden, hier also jetzt offiziell:

Duchmeineschulddurchmeineübergroßeschuld...

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## i-men (8. Juni 2006)

turbo-matic schrieb:
			
		

> OK OK, hab' schon verstanden, hier also jetzt offiziell:
> 
> Duchmeineschulddurchmeineübergroßeschuld...
> 
> ...



Mensch Frank,
jetzt mal Schluss mit der Unterwürfigkeit. Ich denke es reicht, wenn Du uns beim nächsten Mal zur Wiedergutmachung, einen mindestens mittelgeilen noch unbekannten Trail zeigst 

Also wir sind gespannt.

Ingo


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

turbo-matic schrieb:
			
		

> OK OK, hab' schon verstanden, hier also jetzt offiziell:
> 
> Duchmeineschulddurchmeineübergroßeschuld...
> 
> ...



Nee , Frank , bei uns gibt es keine Schuldzuweisungen  

 .... was meinst Du wie ich sonst oft dastehen würde  


Gruß Guido


----------



## turbo-matic (8. Juni 2006)

...also gut, zieht Ihr mir den komischen Gürtel mit den Stahlkrallen nach innen dann auch wieder aus, ja ?


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo , die nächste Tour ist entweder das hier oder nächste Woche sehr wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag. Treffen ist für KFL-Touren immer der Parkplatz am Wildgehege in Köln-Brück.
> ...
> Viele Grüsse
> 
> Guido


 
Da ich gerade festgestellt habe  , dass Fronleichnam in NRW ein gesetzlicher Feiertag ist, wäre doch eine Best of Lüderich Tour eine gute Idee. Auf Wunsch könnten wir an ein, zwei, drei Spots auch ein bisschen Technik üben (z.B. Röhrenspot im KF  ) .

Da das Wetter super werden soll, bietet sich an, entweder

am (frühen) Vormittag oder
am (späten) Nachmittag (hell bis 22:00 Uhr  ) zu starten.
Startpunkt entweder Wildgehege Köln-Brück oder TP-BGL.

Tour 35-40 km mit 600-1.000 hm, leicht und langsam.

Interesse?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

Wir feiern ja nun sehr bald 1 Jahr KFL-Team, denn unsere 1.Tour fand ja am 3.Juli 2005 statt. 

Aus diesem Anlass folgt hier nun die Einladung zum 

1. KFL-T-TT  

*Köngsforst Lüderich-Team-Touren Tag*








Fronleichnam Donnerstag  15.06.2006

10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Köln-Brück Am Wildpark 

Abhängig von der Anzahl der Anmeldungen wird es zwei Gruppen geben 

*1. leichte Gruppe *  

Guide: Montana ca. 40 km   max. 500 hm 

Es geht in ruhigemTempo über Forstautobahnen und ein paar netten geeigneten Singletrails durch den Königsforst und über moderate Steigungen auf den einen oder anderen netten Hügel. 	

*2. mittlere Gruppe*  

Guide : Schnegge   (zurzeit in Planung) 

Die verschärfte etwas schnellere und etwas längere Version für die Fortgeschrittenen. 

Dauer beider Touren ca. 4 Std.  nach dem Ende der Touren treffen wir uns dann alle noch in einem netten urigem Biergarten 

Hier bitte anmelden

Viele Grüsse Guido
​


----------



## Hilljumper (8. Juni 2006)

Na, wenn die alte Heimat ruft, werde ich mich meiner patriotischen Pflicht natürlicht nicht entziehen


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich gerade festgestellt habe  , dass Fronleichnam in NRW ein gesetzlicher Feiertag ist, wäre doch eine Best of Lüderich Tour eine gute Idee.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Zwei Leute  ein Gedanke - da hat sich doch was überschnitten. Wir haben gestern schon kurz über eine Tour an Fronleichnam beratschlagt und der 1. KFLTT ist dann daraus geworden. Schliess Dich doch uns einfach an. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Leute  ein Gedanke - da hat sich doch was überschnitten. Wir haben gestern schon kurz über eine Tour an Fronleichnam beratschlagt und der 1. KFLTT ist dann daraus geworden. Schliess Dich doch uns einfach an.
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
KFLTT = KFL TechnikTraining  

OKOK, dann mache ich eben den Lemming.  
Brauche nichts zu planen  und
einfach dem Leitlemming (in den Abgrund) hinterher springen. 

Wobei 10:00 Uhr Startzeit bei mir ja schon fast Mittag ist.  

Egal, bin angemeldet.  

VG Martin


----------



## Balu. (8. Juni 2006)

> KFLTT



Macht doch einfach KFLFTTT Königsforst Lüderich Fahrtechnik Touren Tag  

... spart euch die zwei Gruppen und stellt jedem Lernwilligen einen freiwilligen "besseren" Fahrer zur Seite ... nennt diesen dann Flügelmann und alles wird gut !   

  Just kidding


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2006)

Balu. schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch einfach KFLFTTT Königsforst Lüderich Fahrtechnik Touren Tag
> 
> ... spart euch die zwei Gruppen und stellt jedem Lernwilligen einen freiwilligen "besseren" Fahrer zur Seite ... nennt diesen dann Flügelmann und alles wird gut !
> 
> Just kidding


 
Korrekt  , fehlt allerdings noch ein T für Team und ein OWWM.  

Legend: OWWM = only with wingman 

PS: Falls sich mehr 'bessere' Fahrer anmelden, 
können wir auch einen klassischen deutschen Achter darausmachen. 
Acht brüllen auf einen ein, wie es gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2006)

Hey, da sind ja schon ein paar Interessenten zusammengekommen.  
Jetzt muss sich nur noch das Wetter halten und unsere Mannschaft die ersten beiden Spiele gewinnen.  

Gruß

Guido


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, da sind ja schon ein paar Interessenten zusammengekommen.
> Jetzt muss sich nur noch das Wetter halten und unsere Mannschaft die ersten beiden Spiele gewinnen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Yep, nette & interessante Truppe. 

Ah, mir gehts gut.  

Gerade den Mandanten nach einer Halbtagesberatung   entlassen,
was hinter die Kiemen gehauen, 
gleich noch Post wegbringen und anschließende Hundetour
und der Nachmittag und Abend gehört mir. 

Ich glaube, ich schraube gleich mal meine Stützräder vom Bike ab,
damit morgen die 'Anfänger' überhaupt an mir vorbeikommen 
und mich auch auf den Trails überholen können. 

Gibts eigentlich irgendwas Interessantes heute Abend im Fernsehen?


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Yep, nette & interessante Truppe.
> 
> ..................
> 
> 2. Gibts eigentlich irgendwas Interessantes heute Abend im Fernsehen?



1. Stimmt   
2. Ja   

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich irgendwas Interessantes heute Abend im Fernsehen?



Nicht vor 21:00 Uhr


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht vor 21:00 Uhr


Habe unseren Fernseher per Zeitschloß für 4 Wochen gesperrt und das 128-stellige kryptische Paßwort für vorzeitige Entsperrung vernichtet...


----------



## juchhu (9. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht vor 21:00 Uhr


 
Danach sicher auch nicht, zumindest für mich.  

Da heute der erste warme Tag im Jahr ist,
und es locker bis 22:30 Uhr 'hell' bleibt,
werde ich heute mit Hund auf Fledermaus-Tour gehen.

An warmen Tagen treffen sich verschiedene Arten von Fledermäusen in der Dämmerung zur gemeinschaftlichen Jagd am Kadettenweiher in der Hardt.   

Da ich die Viecher nicht hören und in der Dämmerung nur schlecht/spät sehen kann, nehme ich meinen Hund mit. Er spielt dann RADAR und dreht den Kopf in die Richtung, aus der die Fledermäuse geflogen kommen. 
Im Zusammenspiel klappt das schon richtig gut.

Viel Spass beim Spiel.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (9. Juni 2006)

An die KFL-Filiale Seelscheid (Leitung Schnegge),

damit das Tempo bei den zu erwartenden Temperaturen nicht zu hoch wird, habe ich mich mal als Bremser   angemeldet. 

Die rote Laterne   habe ich mit meiner Anmeldung gebucht. 

Bis morgen und einen schönen Fußballabend
Christoph


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. Juni 2006)

Dickes Lob für KFL-Guide Schnegge  
Sehr schöne und anstrengende Tour durch`s Mucher Heck.
Hab`mir mal das Höhenprofil angesehen; ist voll von vielen kleinen
"Zacken".   Mein Ciclomaster sagt 4 Sterne 
Bis demnächst mal und gerne wieder!!
Schöne Grüße aus Spich von Helmut


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Juni 2006)

ts ts ... was manche Leute unter "Langsam" verstehen, wenn sie Touren ausschreiben 

Danke Jörg für eine schöne Tour  und den anderen Mitfahrern für einen gelungenen Nachmittag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (10. Juni 2006)

Stimmt so ganz langsam war das Tempo heute nicht. Aber wir (die Ausgeschiedenen) hätten den Guide ja auch um Temporeduzierung bitten können. Gefragt hat er ja oft genug. Ich fand Tempo und Tour heute Klasse, nur war die Streckenlänge in dieser Kombi für mich etwas too much. 

Auf jeden Fall Danke an den Guide für das Trail Feuerwerk .

Ingo


----------



## Schnegge (13. Juni 2006)

So, hier etwas verspÃ¤tet der Bericht zu
*
KFL and Friends meets highlifecruiser Teil 2*

 Bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen trafen sich um 10:30 trotz WM-ErÃ¶ffnung am Vorabend folgende Mitstreiter:

 Andreas-MTB 
 Bikenstoffel
 born 2bike wild
 fusselhirn
 Giom
 grÃ¼ner Frosch
 i-men
 Janne-man
 Joerg
 JÃ¼rgen aus NK (bald wohl Staubschlucker)
 Krampe
 Race4Hills (homeonearth)
 Seelrider
 wingover

 und JÃ¶rg als speed-guide

Ausgeschrieben waren 70km mit 1500hm. Das Tempo wurde mit langsam angegeben und die Schwierigkeit mit mittel  . Damit hatte ich mal wieder maÃlos untertrieben: Es wurden nur 68km und lÃ¤ppische 1300hm. O.K... die HÃ¶henmeter waren zuvor nur geschÃ¤tzt, aber keiner der Mitfahrer scheint die 200 fehlenden hm vermisst zu haben  ... Das Tempo hat sich auf Grund der vielen starken biker trotz einiger klÃ¤glicher Bremsversuche meinerseits dann doch recht hoch eingestellt  . Aber das sollte der Laune keinen Abbruch tun... Um die Launepegel direkt zu Anfang in die HÃ¶he zu treiben, ging's erstmal Ã¼ber meinen Haustrail durchs Wenigerbachtal und hoch nach Wahlen, dann den staubtrockenen Reittrail oberhalb des Wahnbachtals entlang um sich am Ende runter nach Ingersauel zu stÃ¼rzen... Hier gabâs 'nen kleinen Schlenker zum Kreuz und es ging zurÃ¼ck ins Wahnbachtal...




hier radelte die Meute dann Ã¼ber teils steinige, teils matschige Wege entlang des Bachlaufes bis zur ersten UphillprÃ¼fung hoch nach Blindenaaf ... es wurde mit den ersten KÃ¶rner wild um sich geworfen... weiter gingâs Ã¼ber Marialinden und Falkemisch um zur Mittagszeit an der wohlriechenden FischermÃ¼hle (tourgegenfÃ¶llereitauschwÃ¼nschewurdenhiergeÃ¤uÃert ) gen Heckberge zu stechen... zuvor verabschiedeten wir aber bei Schommelsnaaf die beiden den Tempo Tribut zollenden bikenstoffel und i-men gen Much ... (@ bikenstoffel: gibtâs hier 'nen Zusammenhang zu deinen zuvor geÃ¤uÃerten ErÃ¶ffnungsspielalkoholvernichtungsabsichten ???)... auch fusselhirn verlieÃ uns hier. Seine wundersame BegrÃ¼ndung war: "Oh so lange noch, ich dachte ich wÃ¤re um 15Uhr wieder zu Hause"... 70km 4,5h   Thomas wie bist du nur auf deinen Nick gekommen??? 
Nun gingâs Ã¼ber den kleinen Heckberg nach Schalken, um dort die Jungs durchs hoch gewachsene Gras zum nÃ¤chsten Wurzeltrail zu schicken... danach gingâs ans HÃ¶henmeter vernichten: erst kurz und steil




dann lang und flach und zum guten Schluss lang und steil inkl. Trail... 
Zwischendurch wurde auch noch pausiert und gefachsimpelt




Da es hinter der Schimmelhau keine KÃ¶rner mehr zum verschieÃen gab gingâs dann erstmal gemÃ¤chlich wieder aus dem Wald heraus... d.h. einige wollten wieder rein... wurden aber dank Seelrider auf dass fehlen des auf die NachzÃ¼gler wartenden guides aufmerksam gemacht, und so vor dem sicheren Lemmingetot   bewahrt... jetzt gingâs mit genialer Aussicht bis Taunus und Siebengebirge mit Topspeed runter ins Wahnbachtaal...




die fehlenden KÃ¶rner wurden nun durch die Vorfreude auf einen Biergarten ersetzt  ... entlang des Wahnbaches ging es Ã¼ber Much (hier wurde noch kurz FlÃ¼ssigkeit aus dem Aldi gesaugt) zur RoÃbrucher Rampe... ich sach' nur klein aber fein... kurz hoch um direkt wieder runter zum Trail am Herrenteich zu kommen... noch mal hoch nach Kreuzkapelle und durch den Wald zur StraÃe... Ã¼ber die fÃ¼hrte uns JÃ¶rg (nein nich' ich, der andere) dann noch zu einem schÃ¶nen Trail zum Biergarten "Auszeit" in der GutmÃ¼hle....
Nach dem wird dem Namen des Biergartens alle Ehre gemacht hatten  , teilten wir uns dann nach Neunkirchen bzw. Seelscheid auf um auch noch dem letzten Berg zu trotzen....

Nochmals Dank mal an alle Mitfahrer  

JÃ¶rg


Mehr Bilder gibt es dank Seelrider hier


----------



## Schnegge (13. Juni 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:
			
		

> Hab`mir mal das Höhenprofil angesehen; ist voll von vielen kleinen
> "Zacken".   Mein Ciclomaster sagt 4 Sterne



Höhenprofil Sehen, ich möchte


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Juni 2006)

​


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Juni 2006)

Dem schönen Bericht ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen, genau so klasse wie die Tour .

Danke noch einmal an Schnegge für den perfekten Tag!!!


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Juni 2006)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenn du nur mal Klickpedale ausprobieren möchtest, kann ich dir die
> PDM 324 mal leihen.
> Schuhe habe ich die Specialized MTB-TAHO,
> ...



Hi,
nach langer Zeit endlich ne Rückmeldung von mir,danke für das Angebot die gleichen Pedalen habe ich gestern von Lars ( MTB-Kao ) für einige Zeit geliehen bekommen trotzdem Danke für die Hilfsbereitschaft  
Vieleicht sehen wir uns einmal beim KFL`er Treff

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Redking (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo an die Mitfahrer am Donnerstag die aus der Richtung Siegburg kommen.

Werde bei mir um 9:00 Uhr losfahren  wer mit will kann sich bei mir melden.

born 2bike wild wird wohl ab Spich fahren. Da ich nicht weiß, wann und wolang er fährt  habe ich erstmal meinen Plan gepostet.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bikekiller (14. Juni 2006)

SIE SIND DA !!!!

Ich bringe morgen früh alle Shirts mit zum Startpunkt ca. 9:30 Uhr in Rath. Dann kann jeder der möchte, sie anschauen und ggf. eins erwerben... Sonderspezialpreis für alle KFL-T-TT Biker morgen am Start: 45 Euro pro Shirt = Händler EK. Dies ist ein einmaliges Angebot zu Werbezwecken für biketags und wird danach nicht wieder angeboten. 

Wir könnten sie auch gleich anziehen, das wäre ein schöner Anblick für alle an denen wir vorbei cruisen.    

Auch wenn keiner Interesse hat, ich freue mich, dass die Shirts endlich wieder da sind und sie sehen megacool aus. 

Ich freue mich auf eine schöne gemütliche Tour morgen und sage:

Tschööö bis morgen 10:00 Uhr.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> SIE SIND DA !!!!
> 
> Ich bringe morgen früh alle Shirts mit zum Startpunkt ca. 9:30 Uhr in Rath. Dann kann jeder der möchte, sie anschauen und ggf. eins erwerben... Sonderspezialpreis für alle KFL-T-TT Biker morgen am Start: 45 Euro pro Shirt = Händler EK. Dies ist ein einmaliges Angebot zu Werbezwecken für biketags und wird danach nicht wieder angeboten.
> 
> ...



 Ich trug Iris' beim 24h-Rennen letztes WE und muss sagen, dass der Wiedererkennungswert und die Aufmerksamkeit, die man geschenkt bekommt phänomenal gut sind    

Gruß

Michael .... der morgen Türme stürmt


----------



## bikekiller (14. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trug Iris' beim 24h-Rennen letztes WE und muss sagen, dass der Wiedererkennungswert und die Aufmerksamkeit, die man geschenkt bekommt phänomenal gut sind
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael .... der morgen Türme stürmt




Das mad spreads ??? Das glaube ich, dass Du damit Anhänger gefunden hast...     danke für die Werbefahrt !

Bis morgen dann
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Das mad spreads ??? Das glaube ich, dass Du damit Anhänger gefunden hast...    danke für die Werbefahrt !
> 
> Bis morgen dann
> bikekiller


 
Boah, jetzt sogar schon mit Werbung im IBC-Forum.  

Jetzt gehts los.  Biketags an die Macht.


----------



## Montana (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Gertrud , wo genau möchtest Du denn um 9.30 mit deinen Trikots sein ?
Der allgemeine Start ist ja um 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Wildpark  
Kannst Du die schönen Trikots nicht mit dahin bringen ? 

Hoffeltlich bin ich morgen wieder einigermassen in Form 
 Das kommt ganz auf *unser *Spiel heute abend an.    



Viele Grüsse Guido

54, 74 , 90 , 2006 , ja da stimmen wir alle ein
Mit dem Herz in der Hand und der Leidenschaft im Bein 
werden wir *Weltmeister* sein.

(c) Sportis Stiller





			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> SIE SIND DA !!!!
> 
> Ich bringe morgen früh alle Shirts mit zum Startpunkt ca. 9:30 Uhr in Rath. Dann kann jeder der möchte, sie anschauen und ggf. eins erwerben... Sonderspezialpreis für alle KFL-T-TT Biker morgen am Start: 45 Euro pro Shirt = Händler EK. Dies ist ein einmaliges Angebot zu Werbezwecken für biketags und wird danach nicht wieder angeboten.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (14. Juni 2006)

ähem.... Startpunkt in Brück !!!


sorry logo bringe ich sie dorthin mit.

Also bis morgen dann zur Supertour !!!

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## hama687 (14. Juni 2006)

*Status für Morgen von Alex : Abgesagt

History -

10.06.06 erste Probe fahrt mit Singelspeeder : Ergebnis - mehr schock wie Wunde aber trozdem ordentlich aufs Maul gelegt... kann mal passieren denk ich mir
14.06.06 17:30 zweite probe fahrt, gleiches Problem : Ergebnis - Fleischwunde und großer schock... kein zufall mehr 
14.06.06 18:30 Bike verschrottet!!!!!!!!!!!


Wünsche euch allen trozdem morgen viel Spass *


----------



## Schnegge (14. Juni 2006)

Hier meine Planung für die mittlere von den zwei  Runden Morgen:

Ich denke wir werden so auf 50km +/- 5km kommen. Ich werde die Strecke individuell so an die Gruppe anpassen  , dass wir möglichst pünktlich zum Treffpunkt Forsbacher Mühle   kommen.

Grobe Streckenplanung:  HJBSLKFFM (Abk. sind ja zur z. Z. so beliebt ) 
=> Hardt - Jucker Berg - Steeg - Lüderich - KF - Forsbacher Mühle 

Mal schau'n ob das was wird, so ohne doppel-T .

Zu den Höhenmetern: ich rechne so mit 600hm +/- 100hm

Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten der Gruppe... D.h. es darf zwar  Tempo gemacht werden, aber es wird immer an der nächsten Abzweigung ohne Murren gewartet bis die Gruppe wieder komplett und bereit zur Weiterfahrt ist...  

Also bis Morgen zu großen KF-Invasion

Jörg

p.s. Es sind immer noch Plätze frei, ich vermisse so einige einschlägig bekannte KFL-Friends


----------



## Schnegge (14. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffeltlich bin ich morgen wieder einigermassen in Form
> Das kommt ganz auf *unser *Spiel heute abend an.



Wenn Du so fit bist wie die Jungs gerade, dann können wir von dir ja mal 'nen top Endspurt zum Biergarten erleben


----------



## freebiker_yam (14. Juni 2006)

Moin,moin

ich wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß. Ich bin auch biken , allerdings mit
1100 cm3 -63 PS und 100 Phon quer durch die Ardennen.
Ich bin erst wieder in der 26 KW dabei.

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Schnegge (14. Juni 2006)

freebiker_yam schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin
> 
> ich wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß. Ich bin auch biken , allerdings mit
> 1100 cm3 -63 PS und 100 Phon quer durch die Ardennen.
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß, wir werden so mit 1500 bis 3000 cm³ unterwegs sein je nach Flasche bzw. camelbag  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Hilljumper (15. Juni 2006)

War ja klar, dass es regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (15. Juni 2006)

moin alle miteinander !

es regnet wie verrückt. fahren wir trotzdem ???

gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> es regnet wie verrückt. fahren wir trotzdem ???



Moin Moin,

ich gehe davon aus, dass es nachher besser wird  . Das scheint nur ne vorrübergehende Sache zu sein mit dem Regen. Guckst du hier.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## inimtb (15. Juni 2006)

Es handelt sich um ein Gewitter, das laut Regenradar irgendwann vorbei sein müsste, fragt sich nur wann.


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2006)

Um punkt 10Uhr wenn ich bitten darf  ... sonst


----------



## Freti (15. Juni 2006)

Guten Morgen.
Ich habe geguckt und gesehen, dass es morgen vorrüber ist.
Das macht mir heute keinen Bock. Ich melde mich ab.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## inimtb (15. Juni 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich um ein Gewitter, das laut Regenradar irgendwann vorbei sein müsste, fragt sich nur wann.



Zwei Dumme ein Gedanke...und das zur gleichen Zeit.

Jens und ich laden jedenfalls gerade die Räder ins Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (15. Juni 2006)

was sagt schnegge ? wo ist eigentlich montana ? was sagt er ? 

wer möchte kann sein shirt auch abholen. das ist etwa 5 min von brück. siehe impressum www.biketags.de - ich denke, dass die tour eher ausfällt heute um 10:00 uhr, oder wir alle pudelnass biken werden.

wie auch immer, ich mache mit, was angesagt ist.

gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2006)

Wer is'n Schnege  

Ich bin um 10 in Brück  

Bis gleich


----------



## bikekiller (15. Juni 2006)

also dann bis gleich.

bikekiller


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2006)

Morgähnn  

Zustand Montana : zerknittert  

Zustand Wetter : seit einiger Zeit Regen  

Zustand KFT-T-TT : leicht beeinträchtigt  

*Ich bin jedenfalls um 10:00 Uhr in Brück.* Was wir dann fahren wollen / können sehen wir vor Ort. 

Ich bin keine(r)m böse, besonders  den weiter Anreisenden, wenn er(sie) nicht nicht zum Treffen kommt und absagt. Es wird leider wieder eine kleine Schlammschlacht. Wir sind es ja leider gewohnt.  

Bis nachher und wir machen das Ganze auch noch mal bei richtig schönem Wetter   aber das kann ja jeder  

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juni 2006)

ich zähle mich dieses jahr zu den schönwetterfahrern und wünsche euch daher viel spaß im matsch. die familie wird's mir danken


----------



## inimtb (15. Juni 2006)

Also hier, in Neunkirchen Seelscheid, wir es jetzt wieder heller. Bis gleich.


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe gestern extra für Euch mein Bike blitzeblank geputzt. 

Aber bei dem Regen, der bei uns in den frühen Morgenstunden mit Gewitter eingesetzt hat
und sicherlich uns noch ein/zwei Stunden auf der Tour begleiten wird, habe ich keine Lust.  

Ich geh jetzt erstmal Brötchen und andere Leckereien besorgen 
und werde dann schön und lang mit meiner Frau frühstücken.  
Ich bin sicher, dass sie das Alternativprogramm zu würdigen weiß. 

Viel Spass, denn nur die Harten fahren in den nassen Garten.

VG Martin


----------



## Balu. (15. Juni 2006)

Allen Skeptikern sei Jörgs Link zum Regenradar empfohlen, da sieht man wieveil Niederschlag sich wohin bewegt ... 
Bei mir als vermutlich südwestlichsem Außenposten hats schon aufgehört zu regnen ...

Das Singlespeed/Endorfin Team Rheinland packt seine 7 Sachen ... bis gleich !


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2006)

Die einen gehen  , andere kommen dafür: Giom (edit) und ralf


----------



## Cheetah (15. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern extra für Euch mein Bike blitzeblank geputzt.
> 
> ...



Ach Martin .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Martin .....



Für Winterpokaloutdoorbiker ist heut' schönes Wetter


----------



## i-men (15. Juni 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Für Winterpokaloutdoorbiker ist heut' schönes Wetter



Rischtiiiiig. Und deswegen melde ich mich jetzt ab. Ähh, ich meine ausm Forum, um aufs gesattelte und frisch geputzte Bike zu springen und nach Brück zum TP zu düsen.

Bis gleich.
Ingo


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Juni 2006)

Hi,
als ich aufbrechen musste, war es hier am Schütten, jetzt regnet es immer noch dann und wann. Schade, Wünsche allen die noch mitgemacht haben, viel Spaß und trockene Heimkehr.


----------



## juchhu (15. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Martin .....


 
Ich weiß ...  

Kaum waren wir mit dem schönen und leckeren Frühstück fertig  , hörte der Regen auf, und jetzt versucht sich sogar die Sonne durchzukämpfen. 

Naja, falsche Entscheidung getroffen.  

Als Wiedergutmachung biete ich für kommenden Samstagnachmittag die erste Juchhu-Fahrtechniktour an.  Weitere Infos im FTK-Thread.

VG Martin

PS: Die Sonne gewinnt.


----------



## Freti (15. Juni 2006)

Das Wetter ist nun völlig in Ordnung, aber ich bin mir absolut sicher, wäre ich mitgefahren, hätte es ohne Unterlass weitergeschüttet. Na ja, so habe ich zumindest dafür gesorgt, dass andere ihren Spass haben. Dreh ich halt jetzt ne Runde weit weg vom Königsforst.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Juni 2006)

Ich bin diesesmal unschuldig


----------



## helman (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem es heute bei mir wieder nicht geklappt hat hab ich mal eine Tour in die Terminliste gehängt.
Hat jemand Lust dabei zu sein?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2643


Gruß
helman


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juni 2006)

wenn unsere kurze am samstag bei meiner mutter übernachten kann werde ich für sonntagfrüh (wahrscheinlich 8-9 uhr startzeit) eine tour ab burscheid durch's bergische land führen. open up your eyes...


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Juni 2006)

Wir sind zurück  ! Der ausführliche Bericht gebührt dem/den Guides, also fasse ich mich kurz  :

Allen (zahlreichen) Unkenrufen zum Trotz: Geregnet hat es nur einmal und kurz, und zu diesem Zeitpunkt saßen wir belustigt unter dem überdachten Biergartenteil der Forsbacher Mühle nach einer netten Runde mit noch netteren Mitstramplern, die auch einmal eine gefüllte Pfütze anständig zu würdigen wissen.

Dank an die Guides für die geleistete Arbeit - gerne wieder  ! 

Den Unken    gilt eine Einladung zur Teilnahme an einer Winterpokal-Wochenfahrt des TTL an einem seitens des TTL noch zu bestimmenden Nightride-Termin im Winterhalbjahr mit besonders hoher Sauwetter-Wahrscheinlichkeit - Matschreifen (jaaaaa, so etwas wird tatsächlich extra produziert  ) werden empfohlen. In diesem Sinne noch einen heißen Sommer und moskitofreie Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (15. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind zurück  ! ...


So lange wart ihr noch im Biergarten?


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> So lange wart ihr noch im Biergarten?



Vorab an Frank und Renate  Habt ihr gut zurückgefunden und wart rechtzeitig zu Hause ?

Guido der gerade den _leichten_ Bericht schreibt und sich bald wieder meldet .


----------



## Cheetah (15. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab an Frank und Renate  Habt ihr gut zurückgefunden und wart rechtzeitig zu Hause ?
> 
> Guido der gerade den _leichten_ Bericht schreibt und sich bald wieder meldet .


Mit der Durchquerung des KF in persönlicher Rekordzeit, waren wir noch rechtseitig zuhause.


----------



## i-men (15. Juni 2006)

Ja, das war ja mal wieder ne seeehr schöne Tour heute. Danke an Jörg, fürs guiden durch bekannte und neue Gebiete. Schneggetypisch jagte ein klasse Trail den nächsten. Und auch der Biergartenausklang war wieder sehr unterhaltsam. Zugegeben, an diesen Teil der Tour habe ich heute morgen auch nicht geglaubt.

Ich war ein wenig besorgt das ich beim Biergartenstart das falsche Rad erwischt hatte. Komisch, ist braun die neue Trendfarbe .
Zu Hause beim abduschen habe ich gemerkt das es doch das richtige war. Gott sei Dank (oder auch Schade).

Alle daheim gebliebenen haben leider was verpasst. Also das nächste Mal genau hin schauen in welche Richtung der Wetterfrosch zuckt 

Bis demnäx
Ingo


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*1. KFL- Team Touren Tag*

_*Leichte Gruppe *_







15.06.2006 

Teilnehmer der _leichten_ Gruppe waren diesmal: 

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Ines @ inimtb
Gertrud @ bikekiller 
Heiko @ Focus-Rider
Helmut @ Eifelwolf
Klaus @ REDKING
Marco @ VenneRider
Ralf @ ralf
Renate @ Harnas

Guido @ Montana 


*Tourbeschreibung:*

Es ging nicht gut los. In der Nacht hatte sich Regen breit gemacht, eigentlich für die KFLer kein Problem doch am 1. KFLTTT musste das nicht sein. Es war aber ziemlich bald klar, das wir fahren würden. Die TTLer z.B. würden ja in jedem Fall kommen und die kann man ja nicht alleine im KF rumfahren lassen  Allso gings nach kurzem Hin und Her zum Treffpunkt und nahezu die komplette angemeldete MTB Meute war da  Riesenkompliment. Mittlerweille hatte es auch schon länger nicht geregnet und es sah auch nicht nach weiteren Schauern aus. 
Zunächst zeigte uns dann Gertrud ihre tollen biketags Trikots, alle Grössen und Motive waren da , und sie liess auch nicht locker  bis die Mehrheit der Mitfahrer ein Trikot anprobierte und schliesslich auch anliess  Klasse Design übrigens. Dann bildeten wir zwei Gruppen. Jörg zog mit _seiner _Bande Richtung Hardt und wir starteten Richtung KF Einstieg. 
Die Wege waren erstaunlich gut fahrbar und unsere neu erworbenen Trikots blieben relativ sauber. Wir fuhren alle KF trails und Forstwege der Saison 2005, Monte Troodelöh wurde wieder eingebaut, den langen Westrail nahmen wir nur zum Teil mit. Dann ging es über die Brüderstrasse FAB auf den Tütberg und zur Lüderich Aussicht. Wir wollten ja sehen wo es noch hin gehen sollte. Nun schien die Sonne kräftigst und es wurde heftig schwül. Dann fuhren wir über die geilen Abfahrten Richtung Hellenthal, dort über die Wiese und an der Sülz entlang bis zur Brücke. Diese überquerten wir und bestiegen mühelos den Lüderich. Oben angekommen gings zum Golfplatz. Neben einer tollen Aussicht konnten wir ganz tolle reiche Leute und deren schöne Autos  betrachten.

*3D Aussicht vom  Golfplatz auf dem Lüderich*






Nun kam der Technik Teil mit dem langen Lüderich trail. Ich glaube es hat Allen einen grossen Spass bereitet da runter zu düsen.

*3 D Sicht der Lüderich Runde*






 Unten gings es Richtung Lehmbach, dort die Wurzeltrails hoch, die schnelle Hubbel Abfahrt runter, flott zu den neuen easy flow trails am Wassertretbecken und wieder hoch Richtung Forsbach. Dann nochmal etwas Technik biken an der Forsbacher Mühle und ... endlich waren wir da - Biergarten Forsbacher Mühle Hurra 

Es war nun 14:30 Uhr und wir waren genau 4 Std unterwegs gewesen. 10 Min nach uns tauchte dann auch die Schnegge Gruppe auf. Nun wurde kräftig gespeist, getrunken und gefeiert. Nach dem Ende des Gelages ging es noch mal zu den FM trails und danach flott über breite Wege und später über die  Juchhu- und bikekiller trails zurück Richtung Parkplatz am Wildpark.

Fazit : Danke an Alle die mitgefahren sind. Es war wieder eine sehr nette Sache. *Besonderen Dank an Jörg @ Schnegge fürs guiden der mittleren Gruppe.* Das hat super geklappt - und das Wetter war richtig gut. 


Streckenlänge : ca. 48 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 680 hm  

*Die beliebte Höhenmeter Grafik*






Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Redking (15. Juni 2006)

Hier kommen die Bilder von der einen Gruppe.
Vor der Tour! 




Guido als Erklärer!




Entenmarsch




Bedarf am Fahrtechniktraining*grins*

















Guide sonnt sich!




Hat da jemand hunger?





Der Zerstörer




Unbemerkt




Gruppenbild




Auf dem Golfplatz




In der Mühle.





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2006)

Coole Bilder, Klaus  
Bis bald

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2006)

@bikekiller, schicke Trikots  

Aber schlank machen die nicht  

Gruß


----------



## Redking (15. Juni 2006)

Werbung  ​


----------



## Montana (15. Juni 2006)

Das ist doch mal ein schönes Bild  



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung  ​


----------



## bikekiller (16. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung  ​




Klasse. Einfach klasse. 

Vielen Dank an Guido für die schöne Tour und an alle Werbeträger vom KFL TT T !!! 

Es war wieder einmal eine Spitzentour mit Montana und allen die wegen dem bisserl Regen lieber daheim geblieben sind: hört auf den schnegge. wenn der sagt der Regen geht, dann klappt das !

Bis Mittwoch nach dem 3. Spiel.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2006)

Gerne geschehen , Gertrud

Es hat auch mir grossen Spass gemacht und es ist ja auch trotz dem Morgenregen eine grosse MTB Gruppe gestartet. Klasse  

Mal sehen ob ich noch alle zusammen bekomme.

*leichte Gruppe *

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Ines @ inimtb
Gertrud @ bikekiller 
Heiko @ Focus-Rider
Helmut @ Eifelwolf
Klaus @ REDKING
Marco @ VenneRider
Ralf @ ralf
Renate @ Harnas

_guide : Guido @ Montana _

*mittlere Gruppe*

Frank @ Cheetah
Ingo @ i-men
Jens @ Race4hills
Guillaume @ Giom
Stefan @ Balu
Tom @ Merlin

_guide : Jörg @ Schnegge_

Danke noch mal an Alle für Mitfahren  Schade für die, die nicht dabei sein konnten 
Danke auch noch mal an Klaus für Fotos und backguiding der leichten Gruppe. 

Gruß Guido






			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse. Einfach klasse.
> 
> Vielen Dank an Guido für die schöne Tour und an alle Werbeträger vom KFL TT T !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo hier könnt ihr euch das Video anschauen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Juni 2006)

wer mal außerhalb des kf fahren möchte... sonntagstour im angebot:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=198

eintragen, marschmarsch


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juni 2006)

*1. KFL- Team Touren Tag*

*mittlere Gruppe*

Die Herren

Ingo @ i-men
Jens @ Race4hills
Guillaume @ Giom
Stefan @ Balu
Tom @ Merlin

wagten sich mit dem
guide Jörg @ Schnegge 
auf die etwas flottere Trailrunde .

Nach dem das geflügelte Word "trail" auch die Ohren des Herrn 
Frank @ Cheetah
erreicht hatte, schloss sich auch dieser unserer Schlammtrotzenden Gruppe an  .







Um die Gefolgschaft etwas einzulullen führte sie der guide über flache Trails über Ostfriedhof und Saaler Mühle Richtung Grube Cox. Hier startete dann ohne Vorwarnung der Uphillkontest in drei Zügen  . Erster Zug: kurz und knackig raus aus der Grube... zweiter Zug: etwas länger und knackig den Trail an Juchus Stufen-Übungs-Spot hoch... und als dritter Zug: der kürzeste Weg hoch zur Hardt . Hier mussten spätestens an der Rampe alle ausser Jens passen , aber wer dachte dahinter wär' es vorbei, wurde durch den Wetter bedingt schwierigen Bergaufführenden Wurzeltrail eines besseren belehrt...  Und wieso fährt der gemeine mountain biker sowas hoch? ... genau: um sich den nächsten Trail wieder ins Tal runter stürzen zu können  .
Die erste Zusatzschleife war gemeistert und mit kurzer trail-Einlage ging es zum Kadettenweiher und weiter hoch über einen technisch anspruchsvollen Wurzeluphill nach Neuenhaus. Nach Querung der Landstrasse ging es den Trail runter zum Volbach dieser wurde gequert und es ging den gefährlichen von wilden Umsichschlagenden Bären  bewachten Pferdeweg  umfahrend hoch auf den Jucker Berg. Runter ging's dann wieder... jaja ihr ahnt es schon ... auf trails... bis Unterkückelheim. Jetzt ging's gemächlich ins Sülztal um dann  dem Namensgebenden Fluss bis zum Lüderich zu folgen. Dieser wurde dann auf der typischen FK*L*-Auffahrt erklommen. Es wurde ein kleiner Schlenker über ein gedecktes Wanderer-Picknick   und den Trail nach Bleifeld eingelegt.  Hier wurden uns in der fußballfreien Zone "Bleifelder Hof" von zwei netten Bedienungen unsere Trinkblasen und Flaschen aufgefüllt  . Gestärkt ging es zurück zum Lüderich den Trail am Golfplatz runter und über die Sülzbrücke Richtung Hellenthal. Hier wurde dann kurz und eindrucksvoll bewiesen das auch der KF über Höhenmeter verfügt  : Es ging den Hellenthal-trail rauf und direkt wieder links runter über den beliebten Enrgy-trail zu den Rohren, wieder den Sand-/Wurzel-trail hoch und links ab nach Forsbach. Hier machte der guide vorsichtig und um den Körnerhaushalt der Gruppe besorgt, darauf aufmerksam das es nochmals ins Tal hinab und  auch wieder an genau die selbe Stelle (wie soll es anders sein) hinauf gehen würde. Unser single speeder Balu nutzte die Gunst der Stunde und entschied sich zu einer kurzen zero speed Einlage. Der Rest der Truppe stürzte sich dann noch über die schönen trails Richtung Hoffnungsthal hinab...  zur Belohnung fuhren wir auch wieder wie versprochen schön Bergauf... Balu wurde mit neuen Kräften wieder in die Gruppe eingeklinkt und es ging über FABs und flowige trails zur Forsbacher Mühe  ... Ab hier ging es nach dem gemeinsammen Gelage auch gemeinsam mit der leichten Gruppe wieder Richtung Treffpunkt.

Hier Dank Ingo noch das Höhenprofil bis zur Forsbacher Mühle:





:
Nochmals dank an alle Teilnehmer für die gelungene Veranstalltung... 
Und besonderen Dank an Guid(e)o für die super Idee...


Bis zum nächsten mal

Jörg


----------



## hama687 (17. Juni 2006)

Klasse Berricht, liest sich wie nen Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (17. Juni 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Nach dem das geflügelte Word "trail" auch die Ohren des Herrn
> Frank @ Cheetah
> erreicht hatte, schloss sich auch dieser unserer Schlammtrotzenden Gruppe an  .
> ...


*
Mir wurde ein Singletrailgewitter von Guid(e)o versprochen, und das Versprechen wurde gehalten. 

Danke Jörg*


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier könnt ihr euch das Video anschauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,

ja die Vidio Botschaft hat es in sich,macht Spass die Aktion anzusehen der weg führt ja immer nach unter.
Danke auch für die tollen Bilder  

Schönen Gruß bis später einmal

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo Lars,

ich bin jetzt 2 ausgiebige Touren mit deinen kombinierten Klickpedalen gefahren hatte einen guten Einstieg ,habe mich dann für die Shimano 545 XT entschieden ( für einen guten Preis ) . Danke nochmals für deine spontane Hilfsbereitschaft   werde deine Pedalen im Auto lassen und beim nächsten Treffen zurückgeben.

Schönen Dank bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juni 2006)

schade das heute niemand mitfahren wollte, geiles wetter und schön trailig  habe mich leider einmal überschlagen  muss mich noch daran gewöhnen das meine sattelstütze nun etwas länger ist  

hier noch das profil. bin froh bei meinem schlechten trainingsstand so eine tour geschafft zu haben. musste am ende aber auch ordentlich kämpfen  

@bernhard
kein problem, gerne geschehen


----------



## bikekiller (19. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier könnt ihr euch das Video anschauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Danke redking für die schönen Fotos. Ich werde sie heute in meine Website integrieren.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Redking (19. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Danke redking für die schönen Fotos.
> Gruß
> bikekiller


  
Wieso ich bin doch auf dem Foto drauf und schau auch noch sonstwohin???
Ich bin also nicht für die Fotos verantwortlich.
Musst dich da schon bei Harnas bedanken, die hat die Fotos geschossen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## i-men (19. Juni 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Berricht, liest sich wie nen Roman



Fuhr sich aber wie nen Krimi


----------



## Montana (19. Juni 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Fuhr sich aber wie nen Krimi



Dann wars ja gut, dass *unsere* Tour ein Wellnessprogramm war. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## bikekiller (20. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wars ja gut, dass *unsere* Tour ein Wellnessprogramm war.
> 
> Gruß Guido




naja... es ging auch rauf und runter oder etwa nicht ? ich habe schön geschwitzt jedenfalls.

bis mittwoch
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2006)

Für gewisse Leute ist das eine Wellnesstour gewesen. Ich war jedenfalls an meinem Limit  Ich glaube das war auch die erste Tour wo ich von vorne bis zum Schluss als Erster  _(normale Guide Definition)_ gefahren bin.  Schnegge war ja mit den anderen Schnellen unterwegs  

Es waren nach GPS genau  : 

Summe Steigungen : 679,26 m
Summe Gefälle : 679,89 m 

Gruß Guido



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> naja... es ging auch rauf und runter oder etwa nicht ? ich habe schön geschwitzt jedenfalls.
> 
> bis mittwoch
> bikekiller


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2006)

Die nächsten Termine : 

*Mittwoch 21.06.2006 18:30 Uhr*

KFL Mittwochsrunde

Guides: Da Montana   nicht kann  übernimmt Schnegge das Guiding... Tempo und Schwierigkeit wie jeden Mittwoch! Treffpunkt ist der gleiche wie bei allen KFL-Touren. Die Strecke wird wie immer kurz vorher entschieden. 


....................

*
Samstag 24.6.2006 9:00 Uhr*

Lieserpfad 2006

Samstag:
Liesertour nach Wittlich und zurück, danach gemeinsames Spamgrillen.

Sonntag:
Trailsurfen rund um die Manderscheider Burgen. Sofern die Wanderer es zulassen.

_Es wär nett wenn noch ein paar KFLer mitfahren und zelten würden. _

.......................


*Sonntag 2.07.2006 9:30 Uhr*

CTF Andernach

"_* Durch die Vulkane *_" (heiße Sache)

......................

Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. Juni 2006)

Moin,moin,

An alle KFL`er die Gestern unterwegs waren muß ich sagen die Tour fing sehr gelassen an wurde aber immer aufregender für einige Teilnehmer   ein großes Lob für das Guiding von Jörg und Ingo  an meinen Fahrtechniken bezüglich der Erdlöcher werde ich noch hart arbeiten müssen aber wie sagt man " es ist noch kein Meister vom Himel gefallen " äh aber vom Bike .
Klaus ich bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder und die Vidioclips.

Schönen Gruß an alle

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (22. Juni 2006)

Schönen Gruß Bernhard und KFLer 

Ihr seid also unterwegs gewesen   Wer war denn mit und wo wart ihr überall ?

Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich auch wieder dabei .

Gruß Guido






			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,moin,
> 
> An alle KFL`er die Gestern unterwegs waren muß ich sagen die Tour fing sehr gelassen an wurde aber immer aufregender für einige Teilnehmer   ein großes Lob für das Guiding von Jörg und Ingo  an meinen Fahrtechniken bezüglich der Erdlöcher werde ich noch hart arbeiten müssen aber wie sagt man " es ist noch kein Meister vom Himel gefallen " äh aber vom Bike .
> Klaus ich bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder und die Vidioclips.
> ...


----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus ich bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder und die Vidioclips.
> 
> Schönen Gruß an alle
> 
> Bernhard II



Meinst du die hier??




































Video!

Video 2
Video 3

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schnegge (22. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid also unterwegs gewesen   Wer war denn mit und wo wart ihr überall ?



Hallo Guid(e)o ,

Berciht gibt's heut' abend  

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. Juni 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guid(e)o ,
> 
> Bericht gibt's heut' abend
> 
> ...




Bericht ist nicht mehr nötig   Wir haben ja die Videos vom Klaus  

Gruß Guido 

KFL steht bald für *K*unst*v*erein*L*üderich


----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Guido,
dann weißst du ja auch wo das ist! Hier schauen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (22. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> dann weißst du ja auch wo das ist! Hier schauen?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Klar doch  .....  im dunklen Walde  

Das wird bei Dir auch immer so bleiben wenn Du die trails weiterhin in diesem Tempo runterfährst. Da kommt die Videotechnik niemals  mit.   

Gruß Guido


----------



## i-men (22. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht ist nicht mehr nötig   Wir haben ja die Videos vom Klaus
> 
> Gruß Guido
> 
> KFL steht bald für *K*unst*v*erein*L*üderich



Nix da, es geht doch nix über nen Schnegge Tour Bericht 

Trotzdem alle Achtung, Klaus. Das der Kerl auch noch Zeit (und Hand) zum filmen hat. Unglaublich  *kopfschüttel* 

War nen schönes Ründchen gestern


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. Juni 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> dann weißst du ja auch wo das ist! Hier schauen?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,

wenn man bedenkt dass du mit einer Handkamera filmst ( also nur mit einer Hand fährst  ) klasse Leistung selbst beidhändig so zu fahren dafür werde ich noch einiges an Training benötigen einfach super,danke für die schönen Aufnahmen.
Jörg dein Fahrbericht ist auf jeden fall wichtig denn wie soll ich denn im Nachhinein noch wissen wo wir überall waren ( Einzelheiten können ja erspart bleiben  ,Insider wissen worum es geht) bin gespannt wie er sich liest.
Danke für die Lorbeeren Jörg "dass ich die Berge immer besser raufkomme "freut mich zu hören,muß allerdings noch einiges an meiner Fahrtechtik verbessern bzw. ausbauen,es ist doch immer von Vorteil wenn man einen erfahrenen Hintermann ( wie z.B. Klaus oder Gertrud hat ) von dem mann unterwegs nützliche Tips bekomen kann ) 

Schönen Gruß,bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2006)

Hier kommt der Rest sind aber fast genauso dunkel wie die anderen.
Und das am längsten Tag des Jahres???

Lüderrich es geht noch weiter!
Nach dem Baum!
Leider fehlt hier der Rest!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (22. Juni 2006)

Schöne Videos Klaus, wenn auch leider recht dunkel. Aber das hätt ich zu gerne gesehen, wie Du die filmst ...


----------



## Schnegge (22. Juni 2006)

*Badetag im Sülzbachtal*

Überpünktlich trafen am Mittwoch Abend die Herren

bernhard @ bernhardwalter
ingo @ i-men
helmut @ born 2bike wild
klaus @ Redking

sowie ich als guide am Treffpunkt ein...

Nach dem sich darauf geeinigt wurde, dass das IBC zum Kindergarten mutiert   ging es pünktlich zur vom guide angesetzten Uhrzeit (18:30) los...
Keine Minute säpter kam uns auch schon unsere Quotendame

gertrud @ bikekiller

entgegen und schloss sich der geselligen Runde von tratschenden Männern im Wald an  

Die von Ingo aufgezeichnete Tour (Der Schluß wurde geraten und von Hand eingetragen... er liegt in der Grafik daher etwas zu weit nördlich...) :





Zur Täuschung verließen wird den KF recht schnell über FABs und kleine singletrails in Richtung Wahner Heide... nach einer kurzen Großeblechvögelbestaunpause ging es entlang des Flughafens langsam aber sicher (der guide kannte zwar die Richtung aber nicht die Wege  ) nach Rösrath... hier kamen dann die Qualitäten des co-guides Ingo zum Vorschein. An dieser Stelle noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön  ... gemeinsam dachten wir uns von Abzweig zu Abzweig einen für beide größtenteils unbekanten Weg zum Lüderich aus  ... 
Nach 20 km ging es zum ersten mal ernsthaft bergauf. Über die asphaltierte Rampe nach Menzlingen erreichten wir den Trail an der Sülz, den wir bis zum bitteren Ende in Hoffnungsthal befuhren... soll heißen: Helmut war die lästigen Ausweichmanöver über und um die technisch anspruchsvollen Wurzeln und Steine leid. So dass er sich entschloss, den Rest des Weges schwimmend zurückzulegen ... Dann fiel ihm aber ein, dass sein Handy nicht wasserdicht ist. Also schloss er sich triefend nass aber zum Glück unversehrt  den unerbittlichen trail-Trotzern wieder an... Nun fuhren wir entlang der Bahnstrecke bis zum Eisenbahntunnel und überquerten diesen mittels eines schönen bis dato (uns inkl. guides) unbekannten trail in Richtung Lüderich... Es wurde der Bleifelder trail aufwärts bezwungen um dann den langen downhill vorbei am Abschlagplatz des Golfplatzes die ganzen mühsam erarbeiteten Höhenmeter wieder zu Nichte zu machen  ... Nach dem Wiesentrail an der Sülz... (hier unternahm auch Bernhards Tacho Schwimmversuche) ... ging es über Hellental in den heimatlichen Königsforst hinauf... Noch einmal Runter zu den Rohren und zurück über den Wurzeluphill... auf Grund der langsam einsetzenden Dunkelheit... (einige konnten ihre Körener jetzt nicht mehr sehen, oder waren diese etwa schon aufgebraucht ) fuhren wir auf fast kürzestem Weg und tendenziell bergab zurück zum Treffpunkt... d.h. kurz vorm Wildpark verabschiedete sich Gertrud in Richtung Heimat... und diesmal ging die Sonne doch tatsächlich auch ohne vorherigen Lupineneneinsatz unter...

Hier noch das Profil mit den Tourdaten (man beachte die Aufteilung der Höhenmeter  ):





Nochmals Dank an alle tapferen Mitbiker, Filmer und Fährtenleser...

Jörg

p.s.: Auf Grund des erhöhten Mückenaufkommens  wurde auf größere Pausen verzichtet...


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. Juni 2006)

Badetag im Sülzbachtal

Steppenwolf samt Biker wohlauf  
Nach meiner letzten Tour mit Jörg in´s Mucher Heck habe ich ja längere Zeit mangels Flüssigkeitsmitnahme dursten müssen; naja , diesmal habe ich extra Trinkflasche und Rucksack mit Trinkblase mitgenommen... und wollte nochmal das gute Sülzwasser "direktbetanken".  
So isses halt ein bisserl zuviel des guten. Brauchten auch nicht mehr die Forsbacher Mühle ansteuern!  
Danke nochmals an Schnegge für die schöne Tour. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Redking (22. Juni 2006)

Ja da schließe ich mich an! 

Danke für die unbekannten Trails und eine super Tour. 
Bitte sagt mir demnächst Bescheid wenn ihr mit dem Bike die spektakulären Szenen macht.  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. Juni 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> *Badetag im Sülzbachtal*




Klasse Bericht  Jörg und super Strecke. Ich finde es sehr gut , dass bei uns immer mal wieder experimentiert wird.  

Eine _grobe_ Idee für nächsten Mittwoch könnte ja Richtung Hardt gehen, dort ein paar _nette_ trails  und dann Richtung Immekeppel und von _hinten _ den Lüderich hoch (analog Deiner mittleren KFL-T-TT Runde) oder auch was ganz anderes  

Bis bald Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Juni 2006)

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen liest sich wirklich gut,danke Jörg Nach dem "FAST" Badetag im Sülzbachtal und den ernsthaften Schwimmversuchen meines Tachos kann ich nur sagen alles wohl auf,selbst der Disconter-Tacho funktioniert nach einer ausgiebigen Wärmebehandlung wieder einwandfrei trotz alledem führen neue Wege auch immer ans Ziel hat mir ne Menge Spass gemacht mit euch die Tour zu fahren,es kam mir garnicht vor die Anzahl der HM überrascht mich bin mit meiner Leistung zufrieden 
Nächste Woche sind wir nicht in Köln desshalb kann ich auch nicht mitfahren aber Tapetenwechsel ist auch mal schön ( wir bereiten mit netten Leuten,eine Ferienfreizeit mit Kindern in Zelten in Südfrankreich am Atlantik Nähe Biscarosse,vor).

Dafür habe ich für Sonntag noch eine Runde gefunden,wer Zeit und Lust kann kann ja mitfahren.

Eingetragen von kitesun 
Ort 50259 Pulheim-Dansweiler 
Land Nordrhein-Westfalen 
Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Glessener Höhen 
Beschreibung Tour im Kölner Westen 

Ca. 30-35 Kilometer bei 300-400 Höhenmeter

Anfahrtskizze siehe Fotoalbum

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/99559/cat/500/page/1 
Dauer 3 Stunden 
Kontakt 0223473244 
Start 25.06.2006 10:00 
Tempo mittel 
Schwierigkeit mittel 
Mitfahrer bernhardwalter 
dooley242 
Freddy41 

Schönen Gruß an alle

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (23. Juni 2006)

Na dann eine schöne Zeit in France , Bern´ard  

Wir waren in den 80igern oft in der Gegend . Das Bassin d'Arcachon ist atemberaubend . Den Lakritzgeschmack ´abe ich bei etwas _concentration_ immer noch im Mund. *Vive la France* ... die Franzosen will ich übrigens im Achtelfinale in Köln sehen  


Sonntag 10:00 Uhr klingt interessant, da werde ich aber wohl noch im Delirium  sein  

Schönes Wochenende und viele Grüsse

Guido




			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Nächste Woche sind wir nicht in Köln desshalb kann ich auch nicht mitfahren aber Tapetenwechsel ist auch mal schön ( wir bereiten mit netten Leuten,eine Ferienfreizeit mit Kindern in Zelten* in Südfrankreich am Atlantik Nähe Biscarosse*,vor).
> 
> Dafür habe ich für Sonntag noch eine Runde gefunden,wer Zeit und Lust kann kann ja mitfahren............
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Juni 2006)

Wie schön das man jemanden mit einem kleinen Stichwort an seine ( fast ) Teenager Zeit zurückerinnern kann,Guido aber du hast völlig Recht das Bassin d`Arcachon ist fantastisch bezüglich des Atlantiks mit seiner Strömung und deren Umgebung wir werden die wenigen Tage auch zur Erholung nutzen  
Deine Fürbitten sind erhöht worden und die Franzosen sind nun im Achtelfinale mal schauen was die Deutschen heute Abend so auf die Beine stellen werden wir werden uns auf jeden Fall das Kölsch und die Würstchen schmecken lassen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (24. Juni 2006)

Gut erkannt , Bernhard.  War 'ne richtig schöne Zeit damals. Da kommt nicht (nie) wieder   




			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie *schön das man jemanden mit einem kleinen Stichwort an seine ( fast ) Teenager Zeit zurückerinnern kann,Guido *aber du hast völlig Recht das Bassin d`Arcachon ist fantastisch bezüglich des Atlantiks mit seiner Strömung und deren Umgebung wir werden die wenigen Tage auch zur Erholung nutzen



Leider nicht ganz  Achtelfinale für Frankreich stimmt aber in Köln sehen wir 

*Schweiz : Ukraine *     

EDIT : natürlich im Stadion Block S 16 



			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Fürbitten sind erhöht worden und die *Franzosen sind nun im Achtelfinale* mal schauen was die Deutschen heute Abend so auf die Beine stellen werden wir werden uns auf jeden Fall das Kölsch und die Würstchen schmecken lassen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (25. Juni 2006)

So für alle,  die am Mittwoch nicht mehr wissen was sie machen sollen  (+) und die nach diesem traumhaften Wochenende immer noch Lust aufs biken haben, hier ist unsere KFL-Mittwochsrunde.


Gruß Guido



(+) Für alle nicht WM Fans   Mittwoch ist der erste Tag ohne Spiel


----------



## bikekiller (26. Juni 2006)

Danke an schnegge für die schöne Tour in angemessenem Tempo. Rasereiversuche wurden ja immer wieder durch Abkühlungspausen in naheliegenden Gewässern gebremst. Danke an die Schwimmer an dieser Stelle !

Die Höhenmeter sind eine Wucht für ne Feierabendrunde finde ich.

Leider war die Truppe nicht teammäßig gekleidet...    nur ein Kandidat hatte seine neue Kluft an ausser mir... hmmm naja...

Mittwoch ist Pflicht in jedem Fall !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Schnegge (26. Juni 2006)

* WERBUNG EIN ​*

Die Fortsetzung von 
*
KFL and Friends meets highlifecruiser*

gibts demnächst hier  


* WERBUNG AUS  *​


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> So für alle,  die am Mittwoch nicht mehr wissen was sie machen sollen  (+) und die nach diesem traumhaften Wochenende immer noch Lust aufs biken haben, hier ist unsere KFL-Mittwochsrunde.
> Gruß Guido
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2006)

Nabend Sven , ich bin gerade  vom WM Achtelfinale zurück. Geiles Spiel leider ohne Schweizer Tore  auch nicht im Elfmeterschiessen (gab es das schon mal    ) aber ich bin _das in meinem zweiten Wohnzimmer _gewohnt, dass da rot gekleidete Kicker verlieren. 

Trotzden nochmal ein kräftiges 




Hopp Schwitz    ....    .... ......  


...


...



...



...




War sonst noch was : ach ja Mtb -  Fahrradfahren durch Wälder und auf Hügel. Klaro kannst Du mitkommen. Zu Schwierigkeit : _mittel _Wer ist denn die Treppe am Kadettenweiher gefahren  ?  der feige Montana   oder der mutige Kettenfresser  

Kondition passt auch - Trag Dich mal flott ein. 

Anfahrt : Vom Rösrather Möbelzentrum die Rösrather Strasse Richtung Köln bis es rechts nach Brück / Dellbrück geht (Mauspfad) diesen dann  bis zur Olpener Strasse (B55) dort rechts abbiegen und weiter bis zum Restaurant Waldfrieden / Parkplatz Wildpark.

Ich und wir alle freuen uns.  

Gruß

Guido





			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich nicht schlecht an   habe da auch zufällig frei   . Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad macht mir ein paar Sorgen  und Kondition na ja ist bei immer so ein Thema . Wie schnell bzw. schwierig wir es denn .  ( habe Basic I Erfahrung  ) Gruß an Juchhu:
> Ach könnte jemand so nett sein und mir ne Wegbeschreibung vom Rösrather Möbelzentrum geben ( mit den Auto )


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Sven , ich bin gerade  vom WM Achtelfinale zurück.    ...
> War sonst noch was : ach ja Mtb -  Fahrradfahren durch Wälder und auf Hügel. Klaro kannst Du mitkommen. Zu Schwierigkeit : _mittel _Wer ist denn die Treppe am Kadettenweiher gefahren  ?  der feige Montana   oder der mutige Kettenfresser
> 
> Kondition passt auch - Trag Dich mal flott ein.
> ...


Na dann werde ich mich mal eintragen  . Muss ich Licht mitbringen  
P.S Danke für die Wegbeschreibung


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann werde ich mich mal eintragen  . *Muss ich Licht mitbringen *
> P.S Danke für die Wegbeschreibung



Super  Ein wenig Licht für den Rückweg (besonderes wenn wir noch zum Biergarten fahren  ) ist nie verkehrt. 

Gruß Guido


* . . . Hopp Schwitz . . . *


----------



## i-men (27. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Super  Ein wenig Licht für den Rückweg (*besonderes wenn wir noch zum Biergarten fahren * ) ist nie verkehrt.
> 
> 
> * . . . Hopp Schwitz . . . *



Und da gehe ich doch mal von aus 

Wetterprognose soll auf jeden Fall BGT (biergartentauglich) sein.
Wenn sich das erst rum spricht wird unser Guide wohl wieder mit einer zweistelligen Gefolgschaft rechnen müssen.

Bis moijen


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Und da gehe ich doch mal von aus
> 
> Wetterprognose soll auf jeden Fall BGT (biergartentauglich) sein.
> Wenn sich das erst rum spricht wird unser Guide wohl wieder mit einer *zweistelligen* Gefolgschaft rechnen müssen.
> ...




Zweistellig ist morgen nicht ganz so wichtig - wäre am Freitag so ab 17:00 Uhr schön    

Wo ist eigentlich mein Fahrrad - ich muss bestimmt noch Spinnweben entfernen.   

Bis morje

Guido

*.... Hopp Schwitz .....  und .....Allez Les Bleus  ... das Andere kennen wir ja alle ...*


----------



## i-men (27. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich mein Fahrrad - ich muss bestimmt noch Spinnweben entfernen.



Schau mal unter der Deutschlandfahne nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Juni 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal unter der Deutschlandfahne nach


  


Sagt mal : Hat man eigentlich auch Fahnen am MTB ? Ich sehe hier bei uns schon den Einen oder Anderen mit nem Tourenrad und Fahne am Gepäckträger  Was spricht dagegen sowas auch am MTB ..... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## bikekiller (28. Juni 2006)

ihr sollt keine Fahnen ans Rad montieren sondern schöne bunte shirts spazieren fahren...    

will vielleicht noch einer von euch ein hübsches kleines trikot ??? hmmm krümelmonsterträger ???   isch könnte ja ausnahmsweise noch einmal ein paar mitbringen - für die spätzünder. aber den hammerpreis gibt es leider nicht mehr. sorry.

gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Cheetah (28. Juni 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ihr sollt keine Fahnen ans Rad montieren sondern schöne bunte shirts spazieren fahren...
> 
> will vielleicht noch einer von euch ein hübsches kleines trikot ??? hmmm krümelmonsterträger ???   isch könnte ja ausnahmsweise noch einmal ein paar mitbringen - für die spätzünder. aber den hammerpreis gibt es leider nicht mehr. sorry.
> 
> ...



Die Billy Gates der Bikewear.


----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal : Hat man eigentlich auch Fahnen am MTB ? Ich sehe hier bei uns schon den Einen oder Anderen mit nem Tourenrad und Fahne am Gepäckträger  Was spricht dagegen sowas auch am MTB .....
> 
> Gruß Guido





Hallo Guido.

Warum eigentlich nicht? In Hennef hab ich auch schon 2 gesichtet die Fahnen am MTB haben. 

@ Bikekiller

Sorry , hast aber leider die falschen Farben im moment für deine Trikots gewählt  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Montana (28. Juni 2006)

Ok Volker Danke   Fahne ist bereits montiert 



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido.
> 
> Warum eigentlich nicht? *In Hennef hab ich auch schon 2 gesichtet die Fahnen am MTB haben*.
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz : drop in hat *Schwarzrotgold* drin und das haben der ralf und natürlich auch der Montana  







Gruß Guido


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2006)

Volker will aber bestimmt *Weiß*


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Volker Danke   Fahne ist bereits montiert
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt nicht ganz : drop in hat *Schwarzrotgold* drin


Hoffentlich ist der Vergleich mal kein schlechtes Omen für Viertelfinale 
Da würde ich mir doch ein klareres Bekenntnis wünschen


----------



## volker k (28. Juni 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Volker will aber bestimmt *Weiß*




Das auch. Allerdings wäre mir richtiges Schwarz Rot Gold  lieber 

Wobei das Weiß in Kreuzform auf rotem Hintergrund auch gut aussieht. ( Aber sind ja leider raus    )


----------



## bikekiller (29. Juni 2006)

wie sollte es anders sein, als dass kurz vor der Alpentour mein Bike verreckt... Gabel, Innenlager, Kettenblatt, Züge, Laufräder müssen erneuert werden. 

Gestern wollte ich gerade zum KFL Ride losdüsen, da macht es vorne nur noch klackklackklack und rumpelte lustig an meinem Vorderrad. Es lebe Cannondale und die Headshock... sorry aber das war um 18:10 Uhr, da ich keine Handynummer habe konnte ich leider nicht absagen.

Jetzt heißt es reparieren was das Zeug hält... denn das Rocky ist ja leider noch nicht da.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2006)

Schade, Gertrud, ich habe es mir schon gedacht, dass Dir was dazwischen gekommen ist. Dann mal alles Gute für das schöne Rad und ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle erfolgreiche Reparatur 


Und nun Asche auf mein Haupt  

Tausend  mal Sorry fürs Nichtbemerken  ist ja leider schon war her aber besser spät wie garnicht  

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich noch zu Deinem Geburtstag * *
Ich hoffe Du hast wenigstens angemessen gefeiert*.  

Gruß Guido

der eigentlich nie in diesen verflixten Kalender schaut und der den Termin nur beim Stöbern im Forum entdeckt hat 






			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> wie sollte es anders sein, als dass kurz vor der Alpentour mein Bike verreckt... Gabel, Innenlager, Kettenblatt, Züge, Laufräder müssen erneuert werden.
> 
> Gestern wollte ich gerade zum KFL Ride losdüsen, da macht es vorne nur noch klackklackklack und rumpelte lustig an meinem Vorderrad. Es lebe Cannondale und die Headshock... sorry aber das war um 18:10 Uhr, da ich keine Handynummer habe konnte ich leider nicht absagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2006)

So habe meine Premiere im Königsforst hinter mir  und hätte nie gedacht das der Königsforst so interessant  ist , Montana und Schnegge führten mich über Forstwege und super Trails . TIP TOP . 
Sogar ein Friedhof wurde angefahren bzw. überfahren     
Die Trails waren alle Super auch wenn ich ein paar mal absteigen musste . Ach und die Fahrt runter an der Sülz   einfach herrlich .

Auch wenn ich den Startpunkt nicht gleich gefunden habe , habe ich es dennoch geschafft. Tempo war nicht ohne  so das Ihr alle oben am Berg auf mich warten musstest .  . Manchmal wurde mir sogar gesagt das dies nicht der Fall sei . Zum Beweiß wurde dann einmal ein Reifen gewechselt und später noch mal nachgepumpt . Wie Plump    

Ich hoffe doch das ich nicht zu sehr als Bremse fungiert habe  

Zum Schluss nur eins , wer noch nicht mit Montana bzw. Schnegge dort gefahren ist *MUSS *das unbedingt nachholen


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Juni 2006)

Wieso gibt es für den interessierten Leser keinen, nicht einen einzigen, Bericht über das gestrige Event des KFL.... wo ist der normalerweise zur mitternächtlicher Stunde ausgequetschte "Garminreport" ?  Warum habe ich dann diesen Thread abonniert..?? 


Edit(h): Aaaaahhh, wenigstens Kettenfresser äußert sich nun....


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gibt es für den interessierten Leser keinen, nicht einen einzigen, Bericht über das gestrige Event des KFL.... wo ist der normalerweise zur mitternächtlicher Stunde ausgequetschte "Garminreport" ?  Warum habe ich dann diesen Thread abonniert..??
> 
> 
> Edit(h): Aaaaahhh, wenigstens Kettenfresser äußert sich nun....





@ Helmut

Bäricht folgt in Kürze (ist ja schliesslich WM  )

@ Kettenfresser

Danke für Dein Lob - die Tour war wirklich nicht ohne (dazu später mehr  ) -trotzdem hast Du sehr gut mitgehalten  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*Bericht zur Lage des KFL-Teams*


18.06.2006 

*Teilnehmer :

IBC - Mitglieder*

Christof @ Bikenstoffel
Dirk @ DirkBrasil
Ingo @ i-men
Joachim @ oldjo
Jörg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana
Hemut @ borm 2bike wild
Sven @ Kettenfresser


*sowie die Gäste :*

Ralf
Josi
Winni

*Guides :* Montana / Schnegge / i-men

*Unsere Tour *








*Tourbeschreibung:*

Über den wohlbekannten KF Einstieg ging es zunächst über die Westtrails - später zum Tütberg hoch - über die Tütbergtrails runter zu den Rohren- den Wurzeltrail wieder hoch - Richtung Lehmbach - hier auf leichten Irrwegen (ich sach nur Friedhof) - über Forsbach runter nach Hoffnungstal - dann gab es ein paar erstklassige trails in der Nähe von Bergsegen / Durbusch und Richtung Bleifeld - zum Lüderich hoch und den langen Lüderich trail wieder runter - über die Sülz  - in Hellenthal wieder steil hoch - schnelle Abfahrt runter und zügigst zurück zum Parkplatz .

*Besonderheiten :*

3 (nicht IBC) Gäste - 1 Platten - 1 Zaunüberwindung von einem Teil der Gruppe - sehr nette trails im Süden des Lüderich - leider keine Zeit zum Besuch des Biergartens da sehr schweisstreibende Angelegenheit 



Streckenlänge : ca. 37 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 630 hm  

*Die beliebte Höhenmeter Grafik*








Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Schnegge (29. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Besonderheiten :*
> 
> 3 (nicht IBC) Gäste - 1 Platten - 1 Zaunüberwindung von einem Teil der Gruppe - sehr nette trails im Süden des Lüderich - leider keine Zeit zum Besuch des Biergartens da sehr schweisstreibende Angelegenheit



War doch mal wieder ein netter Abendausflug  . Aner eine Besonderheit  bzw. zur Zeit schon Normalität  haste vergessen... die gesammte Gruppe litt am Ende der Tour unter extremer Blutarmut. Die Stellen die mir der Ilex auf den Trails nicht zerkratzt hat, zerkratze ich mit heute auf Grund der Mücken- und Bremsenstiche selbst  .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2006)

Hat eine(r) Lust auf eine gannnnnz ruhige _Altherren(damen) _bzw. _WiederaufdemWegderGenesung_ _- Tour _am *Donnerstag 6.7. ab 19:00 Uhr *. Ich stelle mir so 30 km und ca. 300 hm vor, fallls ich das überhaupt schon wieder schaffe  Bitte um kurzen Kommentar.   

Wer in dieser Woche etwas mehr fahren möchte kann ja auch mal am Mittwoch bei unseren Kollegen in Alfter oder im Siebengebirge vorbeischauen. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## ralf (4. Juli 2006)

Moin Guido,

jau, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Altherren hört sich gut an.  
Bin auch leicht angeschlagen. Platzwunde an der Stirn. Käme dann helmlos aber immerhin im Biketags-KFL-Trikot.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ralf , oh jeh , was hast Du denn gemacht ?  
Ich leide jedenfalls immer noch etwas unter Husten  (Sommererkältung) . 
biketags -  Trikot muss sein  

Termin wäre dann hier 

Bei Gewitter sollten wir kurz vorher noch mal telefonieren .

Gruß Guido




			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Guido,
> 
> jau, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Altherren hört sich gut an.
> Bin auch leicht angeschlagen. Platzwunde an der Stirn. Käme dann helmlos aber immerhin im Biketags-KFL-Trikot.
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (4. Juli 2006)

Ohje Ohje,

alle kränkeln vor sich hin  ... und morgen wird's noch schlimmer: weil entweder  oder  heute abend....
Mal sehen ob ich's am Donnerstag schaffe, versuche mir gerad' anzugewöhnen mit dem bike zur Maloche zu fahren... dabei hab ich gestern mal wieder neue trails entdeckt... ich muss sagen das Naafbachtal gefällt mir immer besser: die letzten Male habe ich bei jeder Tour mindestens einen geilen trail entdeckt    .
Werde natürlich einges davon am Samstag einbauen  

Gruß und 
Gute Besserung an Guido und Ralf

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (4. Juli 2006)

... habe mich völlig unspektakulär an einer Türverriegelung gestoßen. Wurde dann im Khs Holweide mit speziellem Tape geklebt.  

Husten wird hinderlicher sein. Ich verspreche aber bei dir zu bleiben.  

Hoffe, Gertrud nimmt unsere Trikots wohlwollend zur Kenntnis.  

Betrachte mich als angemeldet. Geht nämlich von diesem Sch**ßrechner nicht an dem ich hier gerade sitze.

Gruß Ralf

PS: Der Rechner gehört meinem Sohn und ist ganz toll. Sage ich ihm jedenfalls immer ...  




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf , oh jeh , was hast Du denn gemacht ?
> Ich leide jedenfalls immer noch etwas unter Husten  (Sommererkältung) .
> biketags -  Trikot muss sein
> 
> ...


----------



## Ommer (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist denn die Temperatur am Donnerstag um sieben im Königsforst?

Ich bin _nicht_ krank, aber....

Was macht Ihr am Sonntag um sieben (morgens)?

fragt Achim


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Juli 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf , oh jeh , was hast Du denn gemacht ?
> Ich leide jedenfalls immer noch etwas unter Husten  (Sommererkältung) .
> biketags -  Trikot muss sein
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

wollte mich mal wieder melden,leider kann ich am Donnerstag nicht mitfahren ich wünsche Euch trotzdem eine schöne Tour mit guten Wetterverhältnissen.

Bis nächste woche Mittwoch

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (5. Juli 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje Ohje,
> 
> alle kränkeln vor sich hin  ... und morgen wird's noch schlimmer: weil entweder  oder  heute abend....
> Mal sehen ob ich's am Donnerstag schaffe, versuche mir gerad' anzugewöhnen mit dem bike zur Maloche zu fahren... dabei hab ich gestern mal wieder neue trails entdeckt... ich muss sagen das Naafbachtal gefällt mir immer besser: die letzten Male habe ich bei jeder Tour mindestens einen geilen trail entdeckt    .
> ...


Danke Jörg für Deine Genesungswünsche. Es geht mir zwar besser aber ich habe immer noch etwas Husten und kann daher wirklich nur eine kleine Runde fahren. Ich würde mich aber trotzdem wie immer über Deine Anwesenheit freuen. Und Deine Tour am Samstag wird bestimmt wieder klasse. Das entwickelt sich so langsam zu einem echten Geheimtipp das Naafbachtal.



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Betrachte mich als angemeldet. Geht nämlich von diesem Sch**ßrechner nicht an dem ich hier gerade sitze.
> 
> Gruß Ralf


Gut Ralf ich freue mich . Hoffentlich gewitterts nicht  Ich bin morgen tagsüber lange unterwegs und werde aber in jedem Fall (ausser bei Gewitter um genau 18:30 Uhr) zum Treffpunkt kommen.



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie ist denn die Temperatur am Donnerstag um sieben im Königsforst?
> 
> ...


Hallo Achim , im Moment ist hier Tropenwaldtemperatur , morgen soll es etwas kühler werden. Es wird aber auch richtig langsam werden. Sonntag morgen um 7:00 Uhr schlafe ich leider noch   Wenn es wieder kühler wird komme ich gerne wieder nach Lindlar. So um 10:00 Uhr rum bin dann wieder dabei.  



			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> wollte mich mal wieder melden,leider kann ich am Donnerstag nicht mitfahren ich wünsche Euch trotzdem eine schöne Tour mit guten Wetterverhältnissen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Bernhard , nett , dass Du Dich meldest. Wie war es in *France* . Bis bald wieder

Grüsse an Alle 

Guido


----------



## bikekiller (6. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227477

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2006)

Hier regnet es im Moment leicht   Fahren wir oder fahren wir nicht ?

Wir sollten um 18:00 Uhr nochmal telefonieren.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Juli 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hier regnet es im Moment leicht  Fahren wir oder fahren wir nicht ?
> 
> Wir sollten um 18:00 Uhr nochmal telefonieren.
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Kommt noch was:

Edit: Nicht der Schreibe wert. !-)))


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt noch was:
> 
> Edit: Nicht der Schreibe wert. !-)))



Danke. Stimmt aber trotzdem  

Hier (um 18.20 Uhr) regnet es wieder. 

*Die Tour fällt aus . *

Bis bald wieder

Guido


----------



## Gecko1969 (6. Juli 2006)

Schade das die Tour ausfällt. Hier in Dellbrück hat es schon wieder aufgehört mit regnen und im Regenradar sieht es auch günstig aus. Besteht noch Hoffnung. Letze Woche war wirklich genial, sonst bis bald
Ralf


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2006)

Gecko1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das die Tour ausfällt. Hier in Dellbrück hat es schon wieder aufgehört mit regnen und im Regenradar sieht es auch günstig aus. Besteht noch Hoffnung. Letze Woche war wirklich genial, sonst bis bald
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf, nett das Du Dich meldest  

Heute fällt die Tour leider wirklich aus. Ich habe das mit den zwei angemeldeten Leuten schon telefonisch geklärt. Ich bin immer noch etwas erkältet und ich möchte keinenfalls in eine Schauer kommen. Das ist aber für die kommenden zwei Stunden nicht abzusehen. Bis zum nächsten Mal und das wird höchstwahrscheinlich am nächsten Mittwoch sein. Denke bitte daran Dich dann besser auch im LMB anzumelden um aktuell informiert werden zu können.  


Viele Grüsse Guido


----------



## Gecko1969 (8. Juli 2006)

Heute eine tolle Tour mit Jörg @ Schnegge als Guide und 5 weiteren netten Mitfahrern ins Naafbachtal unternommen. 
Anbei das Höhenprofil. Es sind 1392 Hm bergauf aufgezeichnet worden.
Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour.
Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (8. Juli 2006)

Danke Ralf,

für das Höhenprofil . Sieht doch schön zackig aus .

Auch mir hat's wieder Spaß gemacht  , war 'ne super Truppe  
Aber jetzt gibt's erstma' . Bericht folgt später.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

ich wollte Dir nochmal dafür danken, dass Du die Trails vorher so schön nass und damit seeeeehr matschig gemacht hast  .

Vor lauter rauf, runter, links, rechts, nasse Wurzeln, steil bergauf, steil bergab, Flußdurchfahrten, Löchern in der Wiese, Felsen voraus, ist meine Orientierung quasi außer Gefecht gesetzt worden  Gut das Du dich im Dschungel von Seelscheid auskanntest 

Tolle Strecke 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Janne-man (9. Juli 2006)

Halli Hallo,

war eine super Tour mit Janne-man-quäl-dich-du-sau-potential.  

Von der Routenbesprechung am Ende mit der Karte habe ich nur noch eins im Kopf:

"...fieser Uphill...", "...hier steil bergauf...", "...dann wieder hier steil hoch..."... 

Jan


----------



## Giom (9. Juli 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> ...dass Du die Trails vorher so schön *nass *und damit *seeeeehr matschig *gemacht hast  .
> 
> ...



toll Boris, hat mir ne radhose gekostet 
Na ja, hab mir heute wieder den rheinsteig gemacht, war schön trocken, aber der grass in der mitte eines forstweg über linz hat gereicht um mich wieder runterzuschmeisen. Kann das also auf niemanden schieben vor allem nicht auf Schnegge, denn die tour war in der tat cool! wie die gruppe.

gruß
guillaume

***************
*ALLEZ LES BLEUS*
***************


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Juli 2006)

Giom schrieb:
			
		

> toll Boris, hat mir ne radhose gekostet
> Na ja, hab mir heute wieder den rheinsteig gemacht, war schön trocken, aber der grass in der mitte eines forstweg über linz hat gereicht um mich wieder runterzuschmeisen. Kann das also auf niemanden schieben vor allem nicht auf Schnegge, denn die tour war in der tat cool! wie die gruppe.
> 
> gruß
> ...



Du bist halt zu leicht  , aber ich hab eine Idee, wie man Dir helfen könnte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (10. Juli 2006)

So,
nachdem sich am Wochenende meine Festplatte verabschiedet hat  , wird der Bericht erst verspätet erscheinen . 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2006)

Liebe KFLer/innen

ich schlage vor unsere Mittwochstour mal wieder auswärts zu starten. Der Gegenbesuch beim TTL steht ja schon länger an  Wer ist dabei ? Bitte um Kurze Rückmeldung  zum Thema. Gruß Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Wochentour des TTL am Mittwoch, den 12. Juli 2006, unter dem Tour-Motto:
> 
> _Back to the roots!_​Ähnlich der Tour im Kottenforst vorige Woche ist dies eine Soft-Tour mit (planmäßig) *unter 550 Höhenmetern* und lediglich etwa *20 Kilometern Streckenlänge* mit trotzdem ansprechender Routenführung durch das landschaftlich schöne Ahrtal, welches das ein oder andere optische Highlight verspricht. Insoweit ist diese Tour nix für Gasgeber und Höhenmetersammler, sondern eher für den genußsüchtigen Feierabendbiker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2006)

Super Idee  - statt königlicher Treibsand -> rheinischer Fels und Wildschweine auf Tuchfühlung  !.


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Super Idee  - statt königlicher Treibsand -> rheinischer Fels und *Wildschweine auf Tuchfühlung * !.



Wie, was   Wildschweine  *Ich bin dabei. *  

 Wer kommt noch mit ? 

Gruß Guido

P.S. Gibt es in Altenahr nur einen Bahnhof und findet man den gut ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2006)

Jo, wir durchfahren u. a. auch ein Wildschweingatter, in dem man - wenn man denn wollte - den Tieren auch durchaus hinter'm Öhrchen kraulen könnte.... 

Durch Altenahr führt quasi nur eine (Haupt-) Straße, an der unmittelbar hinter der Ahrbrücke der Bahnhof liegt. Im Bahnhof ist auch die Tourist-Information untergebracht. Im LMB ist ein kleiner "Stadtplan" wiedergegeben. Verfahren in Altenahr fast unmöglich - siehe Ortsgröße auf dem Foto oben .

Von Kölle ganz einfach zu finden: A 61 bis runter Autobahnkreuz Meckenheim, hier früh rechts ab Richtung "Altenahr", die B 267 den Roßberg hinab, am Ende links Richtung "Altenahr Zentrum" (*nicht* die Umgehungsstraße B 257 *n* weiterdüsen), in Altenahr ankommen, dort der Hauptstraße (B 257 ohne "n") rechts folgen (es gibt links und rechts viel zu gucken) bis zur Brücke, direkt hinter der Brücke links und schon steht man vor dem Bahnhof .

Ist man irrtümlich die Umgehungsstraße B 257 n gefahren, so kommt man am anderen Ende des beschaulichen Ahrweilers heraus auf der B 257, also in den Ort hineinfahren. An der B 257 vor der Brücke liegt besagter Bahnhof.


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2006)

Gute Idee, mit den Schweinen, Klaus hatte ja gestern schon ´nen Hund im Programm  

Danke sehr für die ausführliche Wegbeschreibung  Das müsste doch sehr gut zufinden sein  

Also ich würde dann für Mittwoch ein _ *KFL-Team on Tour *_vorschlagen. Ich bin persönlich ganz sicher dabei.  

Gruß Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, wir durchfahren u. a. auch ein Wildschweingatter, in dem man - wenn man denn wollte - den Tieren auch durchaus hinter'm Öhrchen kraulen könnte....
> 
> Durch Altenahr führt quasi nur eine (Haupt-) Straße, an der unmittelbar hinter der Ahrbrücke der Bahnhof liegt. Im Bahnhof ist auch die Tourist-Information untergebracht. Im LMB ist ein kleiner "Stadtplan" wiedergegeben. Verfahren in Altenahr fast unmöglich - siehe Ortsgröße auf dem Foto oben .
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen,

mal ein paar News aus der Region "und in der Ecke" (s. Threadtitel  ).

Der Wurzeltrail von den Tennisplätzen runter zum Kadettenweiher ist zugefällt worden.  

Einen Teilstamm habe ich bereits entfernt. Der weiter oben liegende kann übersprungen bzw. ggf. überfahren werden. Die beiden unten liegenden Stämme blockieren leider jeweils in einer Kurve bzw. mitten auf dem Trail und lassen leider keinen Flow mehr zu.  

Aber "es dreht" sich was.

Rings um die Erdenburg wird derzeit gerückt. 
Vielleicht sind die alten Trails und ggf. neue Trails durch die jetzt vorhandenen Rückegassen bis Herbst befahrbar?

Wir können ja mal bei einem der nächsten KFL-Touren die Hardt wieder ansteuern ggf. auch mal eine "Tour die hard", äh "Tour de Hardt". 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Martin , 

ist das die _Champanger zu gewinnen - uphill Test Strecke _ ?

Wäre schade , sehr schade  Das war (ist) ja ein 1A Übungs-trail.

Zur _Tour de Hardt_. Jederzeit gerne. Sag Bescheid, wenns passt.
Ich bin jetzt Mittwoch in Altenahr und danach 2 Wochen in den Ardennen. 
Danach bin ich wieder dabei.  

Viele Grüsse und bis bald

Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mal ein paar News aus der Region "und in der Ecke" (s. Threadtitel  ).
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin ,
> 
> (1)ist das die _Champanger zu gewinnen - uphill Test Strecke _?
> 
> ...



Ja, jetzt könnte ich den Wetteinsatz mit wenig Risiko für mich sogar erhöhen.
Ich dachte an eine große STR BoH (Singletrailrunde Best of Hardt), quasi eine ganz locker Fahrtechniktour in der Hardt.
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jetzt könnte ich den Wetteinsatz mit wenig Risiko für mich sogar erhöhen.
> *Ich dachte an eine große STR BoH (Singletrailrunde Best of Hardt), quasi eine ganz locker Fahrtechniktour in der Hardt*.
> VG Martin



Eher Feierabend = Mittwochabend Runde oder eher Wochenende = Samstag oder Sonntags Runde ? 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. Juli 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Eher Feierabend = Mittwochabend Runde oder eher Wochenende = Samstag oder Sonntags Runde ?
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Wenns eine STR (only surfen) sein soll, dann eher mittwochs ansonsten samstags. Sonntags in den Hardt ist keine so gute Idee. Die Hardt liegt halt 'mitten' in der Stadt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juli 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Betreff: Rad bzw. Satteltasche


Hallo Guido nachdem du letztens noch auf meine Satteltasche geschaut hast  habe ich heute beim H&S zufällig ein Heft in die Hände bekommen uns siehe da, meine Satteltasche ist auch drin ( zu 99% ) 
Ich glaube nach der Form und Aussehen ist das die 
*Aero Wedge Pack Small* von TOPEAK , hier im Heft und beim H&S für 17,95 Euro zu bekommen 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiter helfen

P.S 
Muss aber aufpassen ob die auch an dein Sattel passt !!


----------



## Schnegge (11. Juli 2006)

Jetzt läuft endlich der Rechner wieder....
und was passiert: bericht zu 3/4 fertig geschrieben und alles wieder weg...


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Juli 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt läuft endlich der Rechner wieder....
> und was passiert: bericht zu 3/4 fertig geschrieben und alles wieder weg...



Je öfters Du den schreibst, umso besser wird er


----------



## Montana (12. Juli 2006)

@all

*Kurz was konkretes Aktuelles : *

Wir sind heute in Altenahr zur TTL- Runde . Es gibt daher heute keine KFL-Mittwochsrunde.

Die nächsten zwei Wochen bin ich im Urlaub in den Ardennen. Nächste Woche Mittwoch wird es wohl eine Tour mit Schnegge geben. Darauf die Woche gibt es noch keinen Plan. 

Die trails am Ostfriedhof sind durch umgestürzte Bäume nach der gestrigen Gewitterschauer nicht mehr durchgehend fahrbar  . Wie es im KF aussieht weiss ich nicht. Bitte um Meldungen.

So das wars zunächst . Bis bald  

Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (12. Juli 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nächste Woche Mittwoch wird es wohl eine Tour mit Schnegge geben...




Am Mittwoch bin ich leider beruflich in Österreich unterwegs... 
Danach die Wochhe bin ich mit dem bike in Österreich unterwegs   

Also: wer stellt für die beiden Wochen 'nen Termin ins LMB  ??

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch bin ich leider beruflich in Österreich unterwegs...
> Danach die Wochhe bin ich mit dem bike in Österreich unterwegs
> 
> Also: wer stellt für die beiden Wochen 'nen Termin ins LMB  ??
> ...


 
Mittwoch, den 19.07.2006, kann ich eine STR "die hard" anbieten.

Bekannter Treffpunkt, entweder über die Nord- oder Südvariante in die Hardt und dann Singletrailsurfen Best of Hardt. 
Ideal wäre, wenn einer der Teilnehmer die Gruppe ab TechnologiePark BGL wieder zum Treffpunkt guiden könnte. Dann spare ich mir die zweite Abfahrt nach Brück bzw. Auffahrt nach Moitzfeld.

Liebe KFL-er, habt Ihr Interesse?

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (12. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch, den 19.07.2006, kann ich eine STR "die hard" anbieten.
> 
> Bekannter Treffpunkt, entweder über die Nord- oder Südvariante in die Hardt und dann Singletrailsurfen Best of Hardt.
> Ideal wäre, wenn einer der Teilnehmer die Gruppe ab TechnologiePark BGL wieder zum Treffpunkt guiden könnte. Dann spare ich mir die zweite Abfahrt nach Brück bzw. Auffahrt nach Moitzfeld.
> ...



Hallo Martin,
das sollte glaube ich kein Problem werden. Kenne den Weg zum Tütberg vom TP BGL und dann geht es wohl nur geradeaus bis zum Wildwechsel!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe KFL-er, habt Ihr Interesse?
> 
> VG Martin



klar. habe mich schon gefragt ob sich denn keiner auskennt und touren in abwesenheit von montana anbieten kann.


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen,

schön, dass das geklärt ist. Ein Guide für die Fahrt zur und in der Hardt und ein Guide für die Rückfahrt sowie einen Teilnehmer. 

Erinnert mich an den deutschen Achter: Acht brüllen und einer rudert.  

Ok, da haue ich die Tage mal den LMB-Termin rein. Weitere Infos hier im Thread.

VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> schön, dass das geklärt ist. Ein Guide für die Fahrt zur und in der Hardt und ein Guide für die Rückfahrt sowie einen Teilnehmer.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

tolle Idee so spontan den Guide zu übernehmen ,leider haben wir an dem Mittwochabend ein Nachtreffen vom Ferienlager und kann desshalb an der Tour nicht teilnehmen,bis demnächst einmal.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo KFL´ler welche am Mittwoch biken möchten und insbesondere Martin,
möchte auch gerne mitfahren. Anfahrt bei trockenem Wetter mit dem Bike von Spich aus zu Treffpunkt Brück? oder Hardt?. Bin mal wieder Wahner Heide+HCM gewesen. Also ich bin gerne dabei auch wenn "Stamm-Guide" Montana und "Speed-Guide" Schnegge verhindert sind.
Also bis Mittwoch und 
schöne Grüße 
Helmut


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo KFL´ler welche am Mittwoch biken möchten und insbesondere Martin,
> möchte auch gerne mitfahren. Anfahrt bei trockenem Wetter mit dem Bike von Spich aus zu Treffpunkt Brück? oder Hardt?. Bin mal wieder Wahner Heide+HCM gewesen. Also ich bin gerne dabei auch wenn "Stamm-Guide" Montana und "Speed-Guide" Schnegge verhindert sind.
> Also bis Mittwoch und
> schöne Grüße
> Helmut


 
Scheint sich ja doch zu einem normalen Achter zu entwickeln.  

Treffpunkt wie immer in Brück. Das spart lange Erklärungen und verhindert Verfahrer.

Bis Mittwoch. Wetter sieht bis her sehr gut aus.

VG Martin, Technik-Guide


----------



## Redking (12. Juli 2006)

Wo ist der Termin stehe in den Startlöchern! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der Termin stehe in den Startlöchern!
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Tach zusammen,

mal Ruhe mit den jungen Pferden.

Damit das Einstellung mit geringstmöglichen Aufwand erfolgen kann, habe ich eine Bitte an Guido @Montana:

Kannst Du mir einen funktionierenden Link zu einem alten KFL-LMB-Termin geben? (Gerne auch als PN  )

Dann kann ich Text und Karte in einen neuen LMB-Termin hineinkopieren.  

Vielen Dank

VG Martin


PS: Als kleine Vorfreude hier nun die Wetteraussichten für Mittwoch, 19.07.2006:







l vormittags leicht bewölkt, 10% Niederschlag





 mittags leicht bewölkt, 10% Niederschlag





 abends, leicht bewölkt, 10 % Niederschlag

Temperaturen min / max: 17 / 29 °C

Sonnenuntergang: 21:37 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (13. Juli 2006)

Moin, moin ihr Lieben !

Melde mich ab zur Trans- Dolomiti für 14 Tage ! Morgen geht es los und ich werde bei Pasta und Vino an euch denken. Also macht es gut und bis bald wieder im schönen kühlen Königsforst.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin ihr Lieben !
> 
> Melde mich ab zur Trans- Dolomiti für 14 Tage ! Morgen geht es los und ich werde bei Pasta und Vino an euch denken. Also macht es gut und bis bald wieder im schönen kühlen Königsforst.
> 
> ...



Viel  Spass und schönes Wetter in den Bergen , Gertrud. Trink einen Vino für mich mit. 
Ich werde mich mit Stella Artois  trösten. 

Bis bald wieder

Gruß Guido


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juli 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ... Melde mich ab zur Trans- Dolomiti für 14 Tage ...


Sach' ma' Streckenverlauf. Bin nämlich in der 30.KW auch auf Dolo-Recherche für 2007. Nicht, dass wir uns dort über den Weg fahren ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich lade am Mittwoch, den 19.07.2006 zum STR "die hard" ein, 
d.h. Singletrailsurfen "Best of Hardt" . 

Sammelzeit ist 18:15 Uhr, Startzeit ist 18:30 Uhr.

Altbekannter Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Wildgehege in Köln-Brück.

Anmeldung und weitere Infos im LMB-Termin.

VG Martin

PS: Als weiteres Schmankerl haben DJ-SAM und ich gestern den Trail um bzw. über die Erdenburg freigeräumt. 
Allerdings mit vorheriger freundlicher Unterstützung der Forstarbeiter, die zz. die Stämme gerückt hatten.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Als weiteres Schmankerl haben DJ-SAM und ich gestern den Trail um bzw. über die Erdenburg freigeräumt...


Bei den Ausmaßen des Tiers stelle ich mir das ungefähr so vor


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Ausmaßen des Tiers stelle ich mir das ungefähr so vor


 
Korrekt !

Deswegen auch das signalfarbende Brustgeschirr, guckst DU hier 



VG Martin

PS: Langsam wird die Hardt aufgeräumt.  
Wahrscheinlich sind sie dann pünktlich zur neuen Fällsaison im kommenden Winter fertig.


----------



## Schnegge (13. Juli 2006)

*Schlammtechniktouren im Naafbachtal​*
Als der Guide am Samstag pünktlich um 10:30 am Treffpunkt in der Frauenstraße in Seelscheid eintrief, warteten dort schon ungeduldig die Herren

Boris @ grüner Frosch
Jan @ Janne-man
Christoph @ Krampe
Ralf @ Gecko1969
Guilliom @ Giom
und 
Hans Jörg @ Hans Jörg Arend
(Ich hoffe mal das alle Namen richisch jeschrieben sinn)

Zur Einleitung erklärte der Guide freudig, dass es heute keine langen Steigungen geben würde.... Dafür umso mehr kurze und knackige... 
Den Anfang machte mal wieder die erste Hälfte meines Haustrails am Wenigerbach, welcher sich auf Grund der sinflutartigen Regenergüsse in der Nacht als recht schlammig erwies... Armer Giom: kein Anpressdruck und dann noch 'nen Racing Ralph   ohoh... 
Plötzlich faselte der guide irgendetwas von kleinen Blättern... und das mitten im Wald voller ausgewachsener Bäume  ... danach bog er links ab äh hoch und wenig später war die ganze Meute schön warm gefahren... bei so manch einem schwakte der Puls jetzt zwischen ruhigen 106 und schwindeleregenden 107 Schlägen pro Minute... 
Über Grimberg gings dann runter ins Naafbachtal... einige überlegten noch ob es nun das Echo sei oder ob der Guide schon wieder die selben Worte in den Mund nahm, da befanden sie sich auch schon auf dem nächsten Uphill. Welcher am Wenigerbach entlag erst einmal wieder zurück führte... Kurz bevor die Stelle an welcher die Laute die das eben gehörte Echo verurschten Ihren Ursprung nahmen, wurde der reißende Fluss durchquert und so manch einem wurde die folgende kurze Wiesen- bzw. Schlammlochpassage zum Verhängniss... es wurde geduldig gewartet bis auch der Racing-Ralph-Besitzer zum Rest des Feldes aufschloss...
Nun trailte man am anderen Ufer wieder zurück ins Naafbachtal um diesem sofort den nächsten trail bis ins Aggertal zu folgen... die ersten 15km waren vernichtet...  
Nach kurzer Erholung auf einem Flachstück erreichten wir den Hitzhof.. und siehe da mann konnte schon wieder das Echo aus dem Wenigerbachtal vernehmen... Erst eine weitere kurze Schlammtechnik-Passage und dann up nach Muchensiefen und runter zur Gammersbacher Mühle... Um dem Schall keine Pause zu gönnen, forderten der guide ihn heraus und es gab das von allen so sehnlichst erwartete Echo... Wir mussten also wieder bergan... in diesem Fall zum Rodderhof.. danach gings über Georgshof geradewegs runter über einen kurzen aber sehr feinen trail ins Tal des Kupfersiefener Bachs... Diesem folgten wir und erreichet so Menzlingen... welches wir auch direkt in Richtung Sülz verließen... Wir folgtem dem schönen Helmut-möchte-gerne-in-der Sülz-baden-gehen-trail bis Hoffnungsthal.. am Schwimmbad gings rechts und ihr könnte schon ahnen was mann dort hören konnte... In Bersegen angekommen fuhren wir wieder ins Tal und parallel zur Bahlinie bis zum Eisenbahntunnel diesen übertrailten wir dann so rasant, dass einige Mitfahrer durch ihre kraftvolle Muskulatur Ihre Radhosen zum Bersten brachten... Oder war es evtl. doch ein Wurzellstreifer ...
Auf der bemoosten Betonrinne zeigte uns Jan noch kurz wie man elegant auf dieser Surfen kann...   Es ging nun, man soll es nicht glauben, eine gemächliche Steigung nach Eigen hoch. Hier zeigte uns Hans-Jörg einen schönen Downhill nach Jexmühle... Nun befand der guide aber, dass lange kein Echo mehr zu vernehmen war und wusste auch sofort eine Möglichkeit diesem unhaltbaren Zustand ein Ende zu bereiten . Also up nach Hoven und wieder Runter nach Jexmühle... Nun gings über Irrwege nach Honrath hoch um den schönen Trail zum Golfplatz runter fahren zu können... aber halt, um diesen zu erreichen muss mann vorher steil usw....  Wieder im Aggertal angekommen folgten wir diesem den schönen hoch-und-runter-trail bis Broich.. hier folgten wir dann dem schönen nur-hoch-trail  nach Weyerhof... gegenüber ging's dann dank Hans-Jörgs zweiten Tip wieder schön und schlammdownhilltechisch bergab ins Naafbachtal... dort rechts ab und wieder links up.... Wieder oben gings über Meisenbach den Trail zum Holzbach runter und wieder hoch nach Hohn... Jan erzählte mir nun irgendetwas von zusammengeklöppelten Schnitzeln und unsichtbaren Tellern  ... OK dacht ich mir der Typ braucht dringend 'nen Trail mit abschliesendem Uphill... gut dass ich da noch einen kannte... es ging ein letztes mal ins Naafbachtal und von dort zurück zum Treffpunkt.
So hatten wir dann zum Schluss gemeinsam 52km und 1200hm in mühevoller Kleinarbeit vernichtet  

Danke noch mal an alle Schlammtechniker für den gelungenen Samstagsausflug  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Giom (13. Juli 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> *Schlammtechniktouren im Naafbachtal​*
> Armer Giom: kein Anpressdruck und dann noch 'nen Racing Ralph   ohoh...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



hose wieder zusammengenäht, nächste tour mit Jörg bin ich wieder dabei!!!! mit der 3 liter trinkblase auf dem rücken!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Juli 2006)

Komisch, wenn ich Deinen Bericht so lese, guck ich immer an mir herrunter, ob da doch nicht noch irgendwo Schlamm ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Sach' ma' Streckenverlauf. Bin nämlich in der 30.KW auch auf Dolo-Recherche für 2007. Nicht, dass wir uns dort über den Weg fahren ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Kannst du dir sparen, war letzte Woche auf einer großen Dolomitenrunde. Traumhaft bis feucht.


----------



## mikkael (14. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du dir sparen, war letzte Woche auf einer großen Dolomitenrunde. Traumhaft bis feucht...


Schon wieder dieses Bild!


----------



## Schnegge (17. Juli 2006)

*
Hallo @ all!*

Aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen  fällt leider ein Teilnehmer unserer Alpentour aus, daher ist ein Platz frei geworden.

Wenn jemand Lust hat  mitzukommen bitte per pm bei mir melden  :

Start-Termin für uns ist Dienstag, der 25. Juli  -> Fahrt nach St. Anton  am Nachmittag, dann dort übernachten.
_Ich (wir?) werde(n) am Samstag mit der Bahn nach Kufstein reisen. Dort erfolgt 'ne private Unterkunft und kleine Tagestouren bis Dienstag. Von dort werden wir mit nach St. Anton genommen._
Tourstart Mittwoch früh/vormittag (je nachdem, wie der Abend in St. Anton verläuft!?).
1. Tag bis Heidelberger Hütte, 2. Tag bis Sesvennahütte, 3. Tag bis Rifugio Val Fraele (Stausee in der Nähe von Bormio, auf der Karte unten zwischen Pass Val Mora und Decouville [schwarze Linien bedeuten darin übrigens Schiebe/Tragepassagen, blau steht für Asphalt/Straße, rot für "Singletrail", grün für Schotter und lila für Asphalt/Radweg])  und 4. Tag (=> Samstag) bis Poschiavo (evtl. mit baden im Lago di Poschiavo) und dann mit dem Zug [wer Lust hat auch mit dem Rad] rauf zum Berninapass -> Übernachtung im berühmten Hospiz. Am Sonntag Rückfahrt nach St. Anton (mit dem Zug; je nachdem wie viele Leute wir sind entweder zwei - zu den Autos/dem Auto, während die anderen z.B. nach St. Moritz runterradeln und dann von den Autofahrern dort abgeholt werden [weil die Bahnpreise in der Schweiz halt nicht gerade billig sind] - oder alle).

Man könnte die Tour auch in kürzerer Zeit schaffen. Wir haben aber nicht vor den sportlichen Ehrgeiz oberhalb des Unterhaltungswertes anzusiedeln!


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo Jörg, auch bzw. gerade wenn ihr den "sportlichen Ehrgeiz nicht oberhalb des Unterhaltungswertes" ansetzt, stehen die Tage für mich in einem krassen _Höhenmeter-Missverhältnis_, nämlich (sehr grob geschätzt 2.200/2.000*1.000/800*)! Nur mal so als Hinweis. Vielleicht ist das aber auch so geplant? Dann vergiss' meine Besserwisserei.  
Ich würde auch nicht das Rif. Fraele nehmen, sondern 8 km weiter (ohne weitere Höhenmeter) die Villa Valania. Solltest du für die Strecke noch Tipps (Streckenwahl, Unterkunft etc.) brauchen, dann gerne.
Die Bahnpreise in der Schweiz halte ich übrigens für sehr zivil.  Von Poschiavo hoch zum Bernina-Pass kostet es inkl. Bikemitnahme ca. 11,- . Von der Alp Grüm runter nach St. Moritz *muss *man mit dem Bike machen! Für mich einer der flowigsten holy trails ever. Und wenn Zeit ist und das Wetter schön: unbedingt einen Abstecher von Pontresina ins Val Roseg!  

Ansonsten viel Spaß! Ist eine geile Ecke zum Biken. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juli 2006)

Danke Stefan für die Tips  

da ich aber selbst nachträglich zur Gruppe mit der fertig geplanten Tour hinzugestoßen bin, halt ich mich lieber etwas zurück. Die Organisatoren haben aber schon mehrjährige Alpenerfahrung (alles Österreicher  )  und wissen was sie machen. Glaub ich jedenfalls  . 
Ich selbst war dieses Jahr schon mit Seelrider in Wagrain  ... Und das war zumindest auf dem Papier heftiger....

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## juchhu (19. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen,

*schlechte Nachricht für alle heutigen KFL-Teilnehmer. *

*Ich muss leider für heute abend mein Guiding absagen. *

Bin gerade von einem Mandantentermin nach Hause gekommen
und muss jetzt für einen morgigen Banktermin die (unzureichende)
Marktanalyse eines 'Berufskollegen' überarbeiten.
Dem augenscheinlichen Umfang nach wird das eine Nachtschicht werden.

*Vielleicht kann ja netterweise einer der Teilnehmer das Guiding übernehmen?*

*Falls ich bis 17:00 Uhr diesbezüglich keine Info erhalten habe,*
*werde ich den LMB-Termin löschen.*

Tut mir wirklich leid, zumal es eine nette Gelegenheit gewesen wäre,
einige Kontakte wieder aufzufrischen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2006)

habe mich ebenfalls abgemeldet, bei uns zuhause ist kinderalarm. werde dann wohl gegen zehn ein ründchen laufen gehen.


----------



## Cheetah (19. Juli 2006)

Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff. 


Ich fahr dann mal in Alfter die TTL Tour mit.


----------



## timhau (19. Juli 2006)

Also:

on_any_sunday, born 2bike wild und ich (timhau) haben vorher nicht nochmal den Termin gecheckt und sind dann entspannt zu dritt geradelt:

Lüderich, Tütberg, und noch den Trail an der Mühle runter. Herrliches Wetter-die Hitze war im Wald einigermaßen erträglich-ein kühles Getränk an der Mühle und wieder zurück. Vielleicht kann einer der anderen die Tourlänge posten. Ich hatte meinen Compi nicht zurückgestellt.

Gruß
felix (timhau)


----------



## Schnegge (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Felix,

da ham wa uns ja mal wieder verpasst  . Kaum kann ich mal nen Mittwoch nich'  tauchst du wieder auf... Ich hoffe wir kommen demnächst mal wieder zu ner gemeinsammen Tour  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (20. Juli 2006)

timhau schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> on_any_sunday, born 2bike wild und ich (timhau) haben vorher nicht nochmal den Termin gecheckt und sind dann entspannt zu dritt geradelt:
> 
> ...




Also die Tourendaten der drei Musketiere sind wie folgt: ab Brück 36km,
2:45 Nettofahrzeit und 510 HM sowie drei Bier  
und für mich zusätzlich 32km An-und Abfahrt von Spich 
War eine schnelle Runde ohne Pausen und mit den schon bekannten
flowigen Trails durch den "kühlen" KF+Lüderich
VG Helmut  
born 2bike wild


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Tourendaten der drei Musketiere sind wie folgt: ab Brück 36km,
> 2:45 Nettofahrzeit und 510 HM sowie drei Bier
> und für mich zusätzlich 32km An-und Abfahrt von Spich
> War eine schnelle Runde ohne Pausen und mit den schon bekannten
> ...


 
Klasse, dass das wenigstens für einen Teil geklappt hat. 

VG Martin


----------



## timhau (20. Juli 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Felix,
> 
> da ham wa uns ja mal wieder verpasst  . Kaum kann ich mal nen Mittwoch nich'  tauchst du wieder auf... Ich hoffe wir kommen demnächst mal wieder zu ner gemeinsammen Tour
> 
> ...



Nach meinem Umzug hatte ich einiges zu tun und dann auch noch viel zu spielen.  Von Nippes kommt man leider auch nicht so schön nach Brück und so entschloß ich mich das Auto zu nehmen. Ich melde mich.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Montana (23. Juli 2006)

Ich melde mich mal ganz kurz.  Unser Ardennen Urlaub musste ja mal kurz  fürs weekend unterbrochen werden. Das BMX Masters 2006 im Jugendpark war Pflicht und z.B. Matt Hoffmann fahren zu sehen war die Reise wert .... 





 .... trotz der allerbesten trails und MTB Wege in den Ardennen  Höchstempfehlenswert.  Erstklassig ausgeschilderte super interessante abwechslungreiche VTT Strecken. Beaucoup compliments  Morgen geht es dort weiter 

Gruß Guido

Schade , dass die letzte Tour nicht wie geplant gelaufen ist. Wer macht was für nächsten Mittwoch ? Wir sind jetzt erstmal wieder eine Woche weg.


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Juli 2006)

Hi KFL`er

ich werde am Mittwoch den 26.7. um 18.00 Uhr auf jeden Fall am altbekanten Treffpunkt sein,zur Not quäle ich mich auch alleine durch`s Unterholz. 
Guido dir und deiner Family noch eine schöne Woche Urlaub,bis demnächst.

Schönen Gruß an alle

Bernhard II


----------



## i-men (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Bernhard II und alle KFLer,

ich werde mich auch um 18 Uhr einfinden. Sollten wir uns Richtung Lüderich verfahren, werde ich den ein oder anderen Weg einwerfen. Um ne komplette Tour vor zu bereiten habe ich leider im Moment keine Zeit.

Ich trage jetzt einfach mal nen Termin ein und dann sehen wir weiter.

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. Juli 2006)

Tach zusammen,

hier nun der aktueller Zustandbericht über die Hardt. 

Beim heutigen gemeinsamen Inspektionsgang dürfen Euch DJ-SAM und meiner einer berichten, dass die Waldarbeiterjungs kräftig angepackt haben.

Rund um die Erdenburg ist gerückt, 
und es sind ein paar neue Downhilltrails entstanden.
Der Wurzeltrail von den Moitzfelder Tennisplätzen runter zum Kadettenweiher ist wieder frei.  
Der rechtsverlaufende Trail von der Schutzhütte an der Y-Gabelung auf der Straße "Hardt" (führt auf der anderen Seite zum NaturfreundeHaus Hardt) runter zum Kadettenweiher, quasi gegenüber der Treppe am Kadettenweiher ist gerückt aber noch nicht ganz frei. Der schöne Downhilltrails (Ex-Uphill-Horsetrail), der querab den Berg hoch verläuft, ist ebenfalls gerückt.

Leider liegen noch tonnenweise Astmaterial vom Harvestereinsatz auf den Trails rum.

Vielleicht ist die Hardt ja bis Mitte August wieder komplett befahrbar?

Man sieht sich hoffentlich bald in 'meinem' Revier. 

VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. Juli 2006)

Hi,

was sehe ich denn im Forum,euch ist wohl allen zu warm oder wird geschwächelt ??? dabei hatten wir heute Morgen doch eine Abkühlung ( wegen Regen ) Ausreden zählen nicht wäre schön wenn der/die Eine oder Andere sich noch am Treffpunkt einfinden würden,ansonsten fährt man(n) eben in einer Zweiergruppe.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## i-men (26. Juli 2006)

Recht hast Du Bernhard. Die denken wohl alle nicht an den Trainingsrückstand. Immerhin weilt ein Teil der Truppe, wie Jörg, Gertrud usw. in den Bergen und kommen durch trainiert wieder.

Ich bringe noch einen nicht Forumsteilnehmer mit. Damit sind wir schon zu dritt.

Na dann eben ne feine Grundlagenrunde im kleinen Kreis.

Übrigens bei uns hat es nicht geregnet. Tut es aber dafür jetzt in diesem Moment. In 2,5 Stunden wird sich dieses Gewitter aber wohl dreimal verzogen haben.

Ingo


----------



## dodi (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

kann bitte jemand beschreiben oder die GPS Koordinaten einstellen, wo am Giesbach das Tretwasserbecken ist. Bin selbst kein MTB'ler, deshalb werden mir eure Trailnamen nicht soviel sagen.

Vielleicht klappt es ja trotzdem.    

Vielen Dank


----------



## i-men (27. Juli 2006)

dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann bitte jemand beschreiben oder die GPS Koordinaten einstellen, wo am Giesbach das Tretwasserbecken ist. Bin selbst kein MTB'ler, deshalb werden mir eure Trailnamen nicht soviel sagen.
> 
> ...



N 50 55´12"
E 7   8´ 22"

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## i-men (27. Juli 2006)

*KFL Ferienzeitersatztour*

Die Teilnehmerzahl verdoppelte sich dann doch noch gegenüber den Anmeldungen.

Dies waren
Bernhard II @ Bernhardwalter
Michael @ Cannibal
Bernd 
und meiner einer

Das Wetter spielte auch mit und somit stand der kleinen aber feinen Runde nichts mehr im Wege. 
Pünktlich ging es auf bekannten Wegen Richtung Forsbach. Weiter über den Tütberg und kleine Pfade Richtung Untereschbach. Nach Untertunnelung der Autobahn (nein, wir mussten den nicht selber graben ) ging es auf einem knapp 1km langen knackigen Anstieg hoch nach Heidgen. Dort gab es auch den einzigen eigentlichen Zwischenfall. Bernhard´s Gummi war den Ansprüchen des technisch nicht ganz einfachen Anstieges (oder vielleicht lag es auch an dem übertragenen Drehmoment ) nicht gewachsen. Ein böser nicht mehr vorhandener Fremdkörper bohrte sich durch Mantel und Schlauch bis auf die Felge. Dies wurde dann ohne Probleme behoben und das Loch im Mantel von innen abgedeckt. 
Mangels bekanntem Downhilltrail, ging es dann auf Asphalt runter Richtung Steeg und weiter an der Sülz bis Untereschbach. Dann kurz die Sülz überquert und weiter in Richtung Lüderich. Oben angekommen, ging es über den Franziskaschacht Richtung Hove. Weiter über einen kleinen feinen Trail runter nach Rothenbach. Rüber zur Sülz, an der wir Richtung Lehmbach fuhren . Diese dann auch wieder überquert und den netten Uphill über den Hintersten Büchel befahren. Zum Ausklang haben wir den Norden von Forsbach durchquert, Bernd vor seiner Haustür verabschiedet und uns durch den Königsforst Richtung Parkplatz gestrampelt.
Am Schluß standen 35km mit 560hm auf der Uhr.
Quasi eine nette Runde mit gut kontrollierbarer Teilnehmerzahl


----------



## onkeldueres (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,bin zwar auch schon seit einiger Zeit Mitglied im Forum und lese regelmässig eure Tourenberichte glaube aber vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr zu sehen.Ich steige immer von der Strasse "am Wildwechsel" in den KF ein und arbeite mich auf den FABs den Berg hoch.Jedoch checke ich nicht wie ich richtung Lüderich-Trail komme bzw danach richtung Untereschbach und der Sülz.Hat vielleicht jemand ne kleine einfache Wegbeschreibung für mich?
Wäre echt nett denn im KF gibts ja keine echten Steigungen und ich komme max.auf ca.300Hm.


----------



## i-men (27. Juli 2006)

onkeldueres schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,bin zwar auch schon seit einiger Zeit Mitglied im Forum und lese regelmässig eure Tourenberichte glaube aber vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr zu sehen.Ich steige immer von der Strasse "am Wildwechsel" in den KF ein und arbeite mich auf den FABs den Berg hoch.Jedoch checke ich nicht wie ich richtung Lüderich-Trail komme bzw danach richtung Untereschbach und der Sülz.Hat vielleicht jemand ne kleine einfache Wegbeschreibung für mich?
> Wäre echt nett denn im KF gibts ja keine echten Steigungen und ich komme max.auf ca.300Hm.



Also wenn Du am Wildwechsel einsteigst und dann Richtung Forsbach fährst (immer gerade aus), querst Du als erstes die Strasse Rather Weg. Über die Strasse und immer weiter gerade aus. Dieser Weg heißt auch Brück-ForsbacherWeg. Irgend wann kommst Du in Forsbach an einem Parkplatz an der Bensberger Strasse raus. Die ebenfalls wieder überqueren und auf der anderen Seite wieder in den Wald (also wieder gerade aus sozusagen). Nun schlängelt sich ein Weg/Strasse (heißt Tütbergweg) immer weiter berghoch. Wenn Du am Wasserbehälter Tütberg (rechter Hand) vorbei kommst , gabelt sich ein wenig später der Weg. Beide Wege führen nach Untereschbach runter. An der Kreuzung in Untereschbach biegst Du rechts ab Richtung Steinenbrück. Direkt hinter der Sülzbrücke geht rechts die Strasse Zum Holzplatz ab. Wenn Du die rein fährst und immer gerade aus kommst Du bis oben auf den Lüderich.

Dies ist der einfachste, wenn auch sicherlich nicht der schönste Weg .

Um schönere Wege kennen zu lernen solltest Du Dich einfach mal einer KFL Tour anschliessen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## hama687 (27. Juli 2006)

onkeldueres schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,bin zwar auch schon seit einiger Zeit Mitglied im Forum und lese regelmässig eure Tourenberichte glaube aber vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr zu sehen.Ich steige immer von der Strasse "am Wildwechsel" in den KF ein und arbeite mich auf den FABs den Berg hoch.Jedoch checke ich nicht wie ich richtung Lüderich-Trail komme bzw danach richtung Untereschbach und der Sülz.Hat vielleicht jemand ne kleine einfache Wegbeschreibung für mich?
> Wäre echt nett denn im KF gibts ja keine echten Steigungen und ich komme max.auf ca.300Hm.



Also das ist ja ne sache ich hab es schon geschafft im Königsforst auf meine 800hm zu kommen 

Zum Lüderich gehts am einfachsten wenn du dich richtung Tütberg schwingst und von der Villa Tütberg aus runter fährst auf der anderen seite ist der Lüderich das komische dingen mit der Golf Anlage * kannst du vom Tütberg aus an den meisten stellen aus sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodi (27. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank an Ingo.


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Juli 2006)

An die Mittwochsrunde,

vielen Dank für die Mithilfe an Ingo,Michael und Bernd bei meiner Premiere ( Luft raus Schlauch wechseln ) habe mir darauf hin auch eine Mini-Luftpumpe zugelegt falls mal die Luft öfters weg bleibt .Die Tour hat mir gut gefallen ich habe neue Wege kennengelernt und werde diese auch einmal alleine testen ( wenn ich sie dann wieder finden werde ) Ingo die anderen Daten schicke ich dir per PN rüber.

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Juli 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir darauf hin auch eine Mini-Luftpumpe zugelegt falls mal die Luft öfters weg bleibt



bitte daran denken das sie nicht bei atemnot hilft


----------



## i-men (28. Juli 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> bitte daran denken das sie nicht bei atemnot hilft



Och das würde ich so nicht sagen. Man sollte nur jemanden haben der für einen die Pumpe betätigt  Wird nur während der Fahrt schwierig.


----------



## onkeldueres (29. Juli 2006)

Danke ,danke für die Beschreibung.Bin mal gespannt auf morgen früh,werde ich gleich mal probieren.Hoffentlich sind nicht nur FABs sondern auch ein paar nette Trails dabei.


----------



## Ommer (30. Juli 2006)

onkeldueres schrieb:
			
		

> Danke ,danke für die Beschreibung.Bin mal gespannt auf morgen früh,werde ich gleich mal probieren.Hoffentlich sind nicht nur FABs sondern auch ein paar nette Trails dabei.


Hi,

wie wars?

heut morgen um acht war ich auch auf dem Lüderich, hatte eine Stunde Anfahrt, in Untereschbach Brötchen gekauft, dann hoch und bin bei der Abfahrt irgendwie auf dem Golfplatz gelandet (leichte Bremsspur auf dem Rasen) es hat aber keiner gesehen 

Gruß

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (31. Juli 2006)

Moin die Herren,

wer von euch hat noch Muckis in den Beinen und macht am WOE das Nutscheid Rennen unter biketags.de mit ?

http://www.nutscheid-megabike.de/index.php

Für jeden Teamfahrer gibt es ein schönes Trikot und die halbe Stargebühr, dafür müsst ihr nur als Team biketags.de anmelden und teilnehmen.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (31. Juli 2006)

* KFL-Team Mittwochsrunde *

Nach (m)einer kurzen Sommerpause mal wieder eine ruhige leichte Runde kreuz und quer durch den Königsforst - ca. 35 km ca. 500 hm 

*Mittwoch 2.08.2006 18:00 Uhr*


Hier flott anmelden 

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Juli 2006)

habe meinen spätdienst getauscht und bin mittwoch am start... wetter sch...egal, muss endlich mal wieder biken.


----------



## Montana (1. August 2006)

*@  KFLer  -innen und sonstige Interessierte *

Hier habe ich ein paar nette Fotos meines Trainingslagers   in der Wallonie. 
Ein Click aufs Foto führt übrigens zu einem grösserem Bild 

Das Profil der Touren waren ca. 100 hm auf 5 km bis 10 km (je nach Strecke)



 

 

 




Es gab richtige geile gut ausgeschilderte VTT  Routen  durch menschenleere Wälder. Schmale singletrails , interessante _fahrbare _downhills , Felsen und Wurzeln , Bäche , Holzbrücken - alles was ich als KFLer liebe und suche war dabei  



 

 

 

Auch was für meine Fahrtechniktests  



 



Viele Grüsse Guido

​


----------



## bikekiller (2. August 2006)

Hallo montana !

Deine Fotos laden direkt zum biken ein. Wirklich schöne Strecken durch so große Wälder. Sehr schön.

Bis heute abend !!!

Gruß
bikekiller

ein paar shots aus den dolomiten gibt es hier:
http://www.biketags.de/p_e_p__infos/events/Transdolomiti/transalps/transalps_0.html


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein paar shots aus den dolomiten gibt es hier:
> http://www.biketags.de/p_e_p__infos/events/Transdolomiti/transalps/transalps_0.html


 
Hallo G... Bikekiller,

da hast Du ebenfalls appetitliche Fotos! Wird es einen Tourenbericht oder zumindest Infos über die Route geben....? Thx für Antwort  .


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. August 2006)

Hi bikekiller & montana,

gerade habe ich mir die Zeit genommen und mir Eure tollen Bilder angeschaut ,einfach nur schööööööööön,wie man sieht hat auch bei Euch das Wetter bestens mitgespielt noch einen schönen Tag bis später

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (2. August 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bikekiller & montana,
> 
> gerade habe ich mir die Zeit genommen und mir Eure tollen Bilder angeschaut ,einfach nur schööööööööön,wie man sieht hat auch bei Euch *das Wetter bestens mitgespielt * noch einen schönen Tag bis später
> 
> Bernhard II



Ja das Wetter spielt oft mit  auch heute   die für die Natur so stressigen heissen Tage sind glücklicherweise erst mal vorbei. 

@ bikekiller

Bei Dir sind aber auch nette Bilder zu sehen  Berge können ja richtig hoch sein , was ? 

*Die Tour heute findet übrigens statt   *

Bis gleich  Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

war mal wieder eine nette Tour mit netten Leuten. Bin zwar noch ein bisschen Nass geworden, aber was soll's... ist ja nur Wasser und schließlich hatte ich Regenklamotten dabei.

Anbei mein Profil der heutigen Tour.

So long
Lars


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin die Herren,
> 
> wer von euch hat noch Muckis in den Beinen und macht am WOE das Nutscheid Rennen unter biketags.de mit ?
> 
> ...



Leider etwas zu spät  ( 31.07.2006 )
Fahre den Marathon , mal gucken ob ich ankomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (3. August 2006)

Guten Morgen !

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour gestern abend. Wir hatten viel Glück, weil es keinen Regen auf den Kopf gab bis auf die letzten paar Meter vor der Haustür... da fiel mir der Himmel auf den Kopf. Die Blitze verhielfen dann spontan zu einem 35er Schnitt bis daheim...

Insgesamt war es eine hübsche Strecke mit netten Leuten und nach meiner Meinung mit etwas angezogenem Tempo der Kategorie mittel bis schnell... ob das wohl an den diversen Trainingslagern der Teilnehmer in den Alpen, Dolomiten, VTT´s lag ??? 

Bis Samstag für die die in Nutscheid dabei sind. Wir treffen uns am biketags Zelt. Ansonsten dann bis nächsten Mittwoch !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nach meiner Meinung mit etwas angezogenem Tempo der Kategorie mittel bis schnell... ob das wohl an den diversen Trainingslagern der Teilnehmer in den Alpen, Dolomiten, VTT´s lag ???



schön das du auch das gefühl hattest, so brauche ich das wenigstens nicht auf meine schwache form schieben


----------



## Montana (3. August 2006)

@ MTB-Kao und bikekiller

Ja wir hatten Glück mit dem Regen . Die letzten Meter zum Parkplatz hin hat es uns dann doch noch erwischt, war aber nicht schlimm. Danke an Lars für das Streckenprofil. Die Werte stimmen mit meinen GPS Daten sehr gut überein.

Das Tempo war anfangs wirklich zügig, aber es ist ja keine(r) zurückgeblieben und die vorher meinten nicht so toll fit zu sein, fuhren ja alle an der Spitze. 

Der Lüderich Aufstieg hat dann die Gemüter doch wieder (wie immer  ) beruhigt.

Viele Grüsse

Guido der gleich den Bericht verfasst


----------



## Montana (3. August 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

*KFL-Team Mittwochsrunde 02.08.2006  *

*Teilnehmer : 

IBC - Mitglieder *

Anja @ Anja
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter
Jörg @ Schnegge
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Hemut @ born 2bike wild
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Michael @ Cannibal
Ralf @ ralf

Guido @ Montana

*sowie die Gäste :*

Stefan 
Winni

*Unsere Tour *







*Tourbeschreibung:*

Zur Abwechslung *Königsforst rückwärts *sollte es diesmal nach meiner kurzen Sommerpause sein. Also ging es über einen neuen (!) trail in Brück (!) in ungewohnter Richtung zum Damm dort Richtung Rath und über den brennnesseligen bikekillertrail Richtung Holztreppe (Schlüsselstelle 1) Dann den Juchhu nighttrails Richtung Forsbach und über staubtrockene Waldwege zur Forsbacher Mühle und zu den dortigen trails. Dann Richtung Tütberg und runter nach Hellenthal und dann natürlich zum Lüderich , über die FAB schön gemütlich  hoch und zügig über den langen trail runter. Dann Richtung Lehmbach, dort denn Wurzeltrail hoch und die schnelle Abfahrt wieder runter. Noch ein wenig KF Gekurve und dann ab zum Parkplatz. Auf den letzten 500 m erwischte uns dann der einzige Regen . Zwischendurch gab es auch schon mal Sonne. 

*Besonderheiten :*

Nette anfangs doch recht zügige Tour - das Training in den Bergen und im Mittelgebirge hat sich ausgezahlt. 


Streckenlänge : ca. 35km
Höhenmeter : ca. 520   

*Die beliebte Höhenmeter Grafik*






Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gertrud @ bikekiller



Pssssssssst!!!!!


----------



## Montana (6. August 2006)

Neuer Termin :

*KFL-Team Mittwoch Runde *

Lockere Hardt und Königsforstunde - ca. 35 km ca. 500 hm - Die Tour findet auch bei leichtem Regen statt.  

Meine Idee: von Brück aus über die trails am Ostfriedhof Richtung Saaler Mühle dann in die Hardt dort vllt. eine kleine STR (juchhu   ) dann über Technologiepark in den KF zurück und noch eine kleine KF Abschlussrunde. 

*ACHTUNG :* wieder 18:30 Uhr _(komme damit einer Bitte div. Langarbeiter  nach  )_

Hier flott anmelden 

Schönes Wochenende noch  

Guido


----------



## bikekiller (6. August 2006)

biketags team in Nutscheid ein Knaller !
schnegge radelte in einer straffen Zeit von 5:44 h 98km und 2600 hm mit steilen Anstiegen und rasanten Abfahrten auf Platz 50 der Herren im "biketags wall" shirt. Respekt !

Das biketags Tandem mit Solanum und Delgado erreichte Platz 2 bei den Damen !!! Dafür ernteten sie einen hübschen Pokal aus Pflastersteinen der Hauptstraße in Waldbröl, die so zum Singletrail wurde gespickt mit einem Biker aus Altrahmenteilen. Recht nett ! Delgado war getarnt als Mädchen mit "mad spreads" unterwegs passend zu solanums outfit. Beim Einstieg zur zweiten Runde halfen den Tandembikern auch die Spaghettis des Vorabends nicht - sie mussten einmal absteigen. Keine Schande an dieser Stelle, denn hier schafften es nur 5 Biker ganz hoch. 

Es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht und viele Bilder gibt es auf www.biketags.de.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (6. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> biketags team in Nutscheid ein Knaller ! .....



Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch an das biketags team, besonders natürlich an das KFL-Team Mitglied *Schnegge* ... Klasse Leitung    

Ich war mit den Tomburgern _(Krabbelgruppe  )_ unterwegs :






Platzierung ist nicht bekannt. Hätte unterwegs aber fast ´ne Schlägerei gegeben. 

Bis Mittwoch 

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. August 2006)

Platzierung Krabbelgruppe: Wir waren eindeutig die Größten  !

Gratulation an das Biketags-Team  , jetzt weiß ich auch, wo Jörg am Sonntag abgeblieben war....  . Wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen, welche Plätze man in anderen Shirt-Fabrikaten hätte belegen können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. August 2006)

Noch mal was zum Thema *KFL-Team Handy Liste* :

Wer noch nicht auf der Handy Liste ist oder seine Daten aktualisieren möchte  sollte bitte dem ralf eine PM schicken. Ich habe z.B. eine neue mobil Nummer.

Wie schon früher mitgeteilt sind die Angaben natürlich *absolut freiwillig *und in allerbesten Händen beim Ralf. Grund der Liste, die an jeden Teilnehmer verteilt wird, sind kurzfristige Kontaktaufnahme wegen Absagen, Verspätungen etc. und natürlich Notfälle wie Verletzungen und Verlorengehen. Das kommt zwar fast nie vor aber ....  

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## bikekiller (7. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch an das biketags team, besonders natürlich an das KFL-Team Mitglied *Schnegge* ... Klasse Leitung
> 
> Ich war mit den Tomburgern _(Krabbelgruppe  )_ unterwegs :
> 
> ...




nee nee nee... der Einzige der sein biketags shirt fleissig trägt ist der montana... gibt es ja gar nicht. redking und bernhard_walter verweigern sich permanent auf fotos kunterbunt abgelichtet zu werden, was soll ich davon nur halten ?

bis mittwoch wieder im schönen KF,
bikekiller


----------



## Redking (7. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee nee... der Einzige der sein biketags shirt fleissig trägt ist der montana... gibt es ja gar nicht. redking und bernhard_walter verweigern sich permanent auf fotos kunterbunt abgelichtet zu werden, was soll ich davon nur halten ?
> 
> bis mittwoch wieder im schönen KF,
> bikekiller


Sorry, das dieses Shirt nicht so gut zu meinem verbliebenen roten Radpasst! 

So aber besser und ich hatte das 9 Stunden an dem Tag an!






Gruß


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee nee... der Einzige der sein biketags shirt fleissig trägt ist der montana... gibt es ja gar nicht. redking und bernhard_walter verweigern sich permanent auf fotos kunterbunt abgelichtet zu werden, was soll ich davon nur halten ?
> 
> bis mittwoch wieder im schönen KF,
> bikekiller



Hallo bikekiller,

das biketags shirt habe ich mir für besondere Touren zugelegt ( z.B. mehr als 1000 HM je Tour  ) werde ich vieleicht in der Schweiz erfahren  nee Scherz beiseite ich muß nur daran denken das Shirt zu tragen,wir sehen uns dann am Mittwoch im schönen KF.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (7. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee nee... der Einzige der sein biketags shirt fleissig trägt ist der montana... gibt es ja gar nicht. redking und bernhard_walter verweigern sich permanent auf fotos kunterbunt abgelichtet zu werden, was soll ich davon nur halten ?
> 
> bis mittwoch wieder im schönen KF,
> bikekiller




Stimmt und Kalinka meinte ziemlich am Start dazu :

" .. auf deinem Shirt sind ja die Matschspuren jetzt schon drauf .. "

Fällt also echt auf das Teil - trotz der Nervosität zum Beginn der TT Touren, man / frau weiss ja nie was da einen erwartet. 

@ Redking

Klasse Foto  aber _drope_ doch bitte demnächst so das das Trikot noch besser zu erkennen ist  

Bis bald

Guido


----------



## Redking (7. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt und Kalinka meinte ziemlich am Start dazu :
> 
> " .. auf deinem Shirt sind ja die Matschspuren jetzt schon drauf .. "
> 
> ...



Wie Guido  als No Hander?? Nee so einen scheiß mache ich nicht!

@ Bikekiller als Backguide musste ich etwas Signalfarbenderes tragen und wenn Bernhard seins angehabt hätte wäre eine Verwechslung nicht ausgeschlossen gewesen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Termin :
> 
> *KFL-Team Mittwoch Runde *
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

würde mich gerne Euch anschließen. 
Wenn alles klappt, bin ich um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

STRs in der Hardt sind jetzt wieder eine Reise wert. 
Die meisten STs sind freigeräumt.

Wenn gewünscht, mache ich in der Hardt gerne den Localguide.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> würde mich gerne Euch anschließen.
> Wenn alles klappt, bin ich um 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.
> ...



Wird gewünscht  Martin. Ich würde mich sehr freuen. Ich bin am Sonntag ein paar mal die _Gardaseeabfahrt_ runter. Musste sein nach dem ganzen Schotter im Ahrtal und hat daher logischerweise auch einwandfrei geklappt. Stimmt immer wieder , alles Kopfsache 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Redking (7. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> gerne den Localguide.
> 
> VG Martin


Wie, macht ihr jetzt Sauf-Touren?? 

Gruß
Klaus
Ps: nicht ernst nehmen was ich schreibe


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, macht ihr jetzt Sauf-Touren??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> Ps: nicht ernst nehmen was ich schreibe


 
Komm, geh weg.  
Wenn ich jetzt schreibe, 
dass ich Dich nicht ernst nehme, 
bist DU wieder beleidigt. 

Local mit "C", wie "isch crieg die Griese!"  

Und Sauf-Touren mache ich bestimmt nicht.
Eher Lauf-Touren, 
aber da muss ich aber schon mächtig vorher saufen, 
um freiwillig zu laufen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. August 2006)

Wie wärs hiermit : 

Nach dem Saufen in die Hardt is hart. 

Witzig was  

Schluss damit, Guido    Wieder zurück zum Thema. 







			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Komm, geh weg.
> Wenn ich jetzt schreibe,
> dass ich Dich nicht ernst nehme,
> bist DU wieder beleidigt.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs hiermit :
> 
> Nach dem Saufen in die Hardt is hart.
> 
> ...


 
Sauf noch was (mehr), dann sind wir vor solchen Ergüssen sicherer!   

VG Martin

PS: ich finde das "die Hardt, äh die hard" Wortspiel besser.  

Apropo "die hard", wie hart solls denn in der Hardt zugehen, äh gefahren werden?


----------



## hama687 (7. August 2006)

ihr seit bekloppt


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2006)

die hard in the hardt


----------



## Montana (7. August 2006)

Nach dem Erlebtem des letzten Wochenendes würde ich vorschlagen ähh fordern :

So cool und relativ einfach aber auch so interessant wie möglich.  
Also das _normale _Hardt Singletrailniveau.  

Gruß

Guido

Da es ja anscheinend vorerst keine Juchhu Fahrtechnikkurse mehr gibt müssen wir halt kleine Brötchen backen. 

Also nicht sowas hier  Trotzdem oder gerade deshalb meine Hochachtung 






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Sauf noch was (mehr), dann sind wir vor solchen Ergüssen sicherer!
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm ..............

Ich wollte bei euch mitfahren   jetzt hab ich doch noch was Angst bekommen , weil meine Technik mehr als stümperhaft ist, und ich doch so gerne mal was dazu lernen wollte ...........

Ich bin Anfänger mit viel Ausdauer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmmm ..............
> 
> Ich wollte bei euch mitfahren   jetzt hab ich doch noch was Angst bekommen , weil meine Technik mehr als stümperhaft ist, und ich doch so gerne mal was dazu lernen wollte ...........
> 
> Ich bin Anfänger mit viel Ausdauer !



Nee , bloss bitte keine Angst entwickeln , die habe ich (besser Respekt  ) genug. Frag Redking. Also die KF Touren sind immer locker fahrbar , ehrlich  

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Na Sherlock, wieder eine Mitfahrerin mehr! 
Und wenn Sie dir zu schnell sind einfach das den Jungs und Mädels sagen, dann klappt es immer. 
Selten gehen hier Biker verloren! 
 Ich glaube Bikerrinnen noch nie! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Ich glaub Ihr seid gut zu mir

Ich muß jetzt aber erst mal aus machen

Sehr angenehme Nachtruhe

Gruß Renate


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Nach dem Erlebtem des letzten Wochenendes würde ich vorschlagen ähh fordern :
> 
> (2)So cool und relativ einfach aber auch so interessant wie möglich.
> Also das _normale _Hardt Singletrailniveau.
> ...



Mein Gott, da ist ein MTB-ler von Bike gefallen, ja und???
Mag schmerzhaft gewesen sein, aber hält mich das vom Biken und meinem persönlichen Fahrstil ab? Sicher nicht! Ansonsten hätte ich schon lange meinen PKW-Führerschein abgegeben und mich im Haus verrammelt.
OK, lockeres cooles flowiges Singletrailsurfen mit normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Wird es schon geben, wahrscheinlich sogar diesen Monat. Aber leider muss ich noch für mein Geld arbeiten und kann mich deswegen meinem Hobby nicht immer so widmen, wie ich mir das wünsche.
Naja, so schwierig ist der Spot ja nun auch nicht. Ich wette, dass z.B. Du den Spot mit der richtigen Vorbereitung und Einstellung (ist alles eine Kopfsache ) auch fährst. Aber während einer Tour und als persönliche Spoterstbefahrung bleibt meistens nicht genügend Zeit zur Vorbereitung (z.B. den Sattel tiefer zu stellen), und die negativen Auswirkungen (z.B. Selbstüberschätzung) eines gruppendynamische Prozesses sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
Aus diesen Umständen ist ja die Idee der FTT (Fahrtechniktouren) entstanden, d.h. ohne Hektik einen Spot zu erkunden und diesen mehrmals zu befahren, so dass sich eine gewisse Sicherheit (bei regelmäßiger Anwendung der Technik kann das auch zum Können führen ) einstellt.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Mein Gott, da ist ein MTB-ler von Bike gefallen, ja und???
> Mag schmerzhaft gewesen sein, aber hält mich das vom Biken und meinem persönlichen Fahrstil ab? Sicher nicht! Ansonsten hätte ich schon lange meinen PKW-Führerschein abgegeben und mich im Haus verrammelt.
> (2) OK, lockeres cooles flowiges Singletrailsurfen mit normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> (3) Wird es schon geben, wahrscheinlich sogar diesen Monat. Aber leider muss ich noch für mein Geld arbeiten und kann mich deswegen meinem Hobby nicht immer so widmen, wie ich mir das wünsche.
> ...



1. Das sah schon hefitig aus , selbst _hartgesottene_ biker waren etwas  geschockt.  

2. Super hoffentlich klappt es  mit Mittwoch. Wäre klasse. 

3. Fahrtechnikkurse sind doch immer heissbegegehrt. 

4. In diesem VIP-MTB Kreis so locker und flowig darunter zu fahren finde ich schon beachtenswert. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das sah schon hefitig aus , selbst _hartgesottene_ biker waren etwas geschockt.
> 
> 2. Super hoffentlich klappt es  mit Mittwoch. Wäre klasse.
> 
> ...


 

Manchmal hat das sturre Hinterherfahren und das Pushen des Verfolgers auch sein Gutes, man denkt weniger nach und befährt den Spot einfach. Alles eine Kopfsache. 
Sieht bisher ganz gut aus.
Wo sind die Bettelbriefe, die flehendlichen Aufrufe, die mich motivieren und die mich einengende Arbeit mühelos für mein Hobby beiseite schaufeln lassen?
Von wem sprechen wir?
VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal hat das sturre Hinterherfahren und das Pushen des Verfolgers auch sein Gutes, man denkt weniger nach und befährt den Spot einfach. Alles eine Kopfsache.
> Sieht bisher ganz gut aus.
> Wo sind die Bettelbriefe, die flehendlichen Aufrufe, die mich motivieren und die mich einengende Arbeit mühelos für mein Hobby beiseite schaufeln lassen?
> Von wem sprechen wir?
> VG Martin



Fahrer ist doch Thomas @ daywalker vom TT . Begleiter waren u.a. OAS , rpo und Konsorten.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

> (z.B. den Sattel tiefer zu stellen),



Der Guido hat doch noch immer keinen Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Der Guido hat doch noch immer keinen Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze.
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Mann, sind das schlampige Kontrollen bei den Fahrtechnikkursen/-touren von @juchhu.
Da muss ich mal mit dem Verantwortlichen ein ernstes Wort reden.

So, Herr Guido @Montana, dies hier ist eine virtuelle *gelbe* (Mängel)Karte.

Führen Sie Ihr Fahrzeug morgen, vor Beginn der KFL-Tour dem Tourinspektionsbeauftragten mit montiertem, funktionsfähigem Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze vor.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Tourinspektionsbeauftrager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

... und da ist auch noch ´ne Kleinigkeit mit dem Tretlager.


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Damit fällst du beim Juchhu TÜV durch! 

Gruß
Klaus
P.S. Hast du denn schon ein neues????


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... und da ist auch noch ´ne Kleinigkeit mit dem Tretlager.


 
Soll ich meine aufblasbare Werkbank mitbringen?

Der Tourinspektionsbeauftragte ist meist durch kleine Gefälligkeiten gnädig zu stimmen. 

Nach außen knallhart und ruppig, doch im Innersten doch ein herzensguter Erklärbär.


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen ,

Okey da ist wer von Rad gefallen ? 

Ja werd ich bestimmt hab klickis dran und bin nicht so sicher im Gelände ...................aber kein Problem , das einzige was schwierig ist ist mein glattes Profil .............. aber auch egal , auf des Straße ist das super werde mir später mal ein paar R.Ralph zulegen

Gruß Renate


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Hallo Renate,
je der Hammelhetzer ist am Samstag vom Rad gefallen. 

Hmm kein Profil ist aber schlecht für im Gelände fahren. 
Dann muss ich dir abraten bei Guido mitzufahren, denn das ist dann doch gefährlich.
Racing Ralph bitte nur wenn du nur im Trockenen fährst sonst haben die zu wenig Grip!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> (1)Okey da ist wer von Rad gefallen ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Renate,

Jemand, der bisher durch Abwesenheit bei den Juchhu Fahrtetchnikkursen/-touren geglänzt hat.  Also, eher unwichtig.
Tja, da musst Du durch. Dir sei versichert, dass Du noch ein paar mal eingeklickt stürzen wirst. Vorzugsweise bei langsamer Fahrweise bzw. beim Anfahren / Anhalten.
Hoffentlich nicht aalglatt, und wenn bezieht es doch nur auf Deine Laufräder, oder?!
Ähm, Straße? Tja, ich weiß nicht, ob Sie es wussten, aber der Straßenanteil (zumindest für meinen Guidinganteil) wird genau 0 (in Worten: null) Meter betragen. Ich fahre halt MTB und kein RR.
Bevor Du Dir den kaufst, bemühe erstmal die SuFu. Die Meinungen über den RacingRalph sind sehr geteilt.
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Oh da muß ich wohl doch gleich noch los ,damit ich mit kann ! 

Gruß Renate


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Hallo Juchhu

Also das ist bei mir ja so ne sache !
Meistens muß ich ja ganz alleine Fahren und um ehrlich zu sein bin ich einfach zu schissig alleine durch den Wald zufahren ,deshalb bin ich fast nur in sehr leichtem Gelände unterwegs oder aber halt Straße , weil ich hab echt Bock auf Rad fahren  

Na ja so ist das halt 
Gruß Renate


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Juchhu
> 
> Also das ist bei mir ja so ne sache !
> Meistens muß ich ja ganz alleine Fahren und um ehrlich zu sein bin ich einfach zu schissig alleine durch den Wald zufahren ,deshalb bin ich fast nur in sehr leichtem Gelände unterwegs oder aber halt Straße , weil ich hab echt Bock auf Rad fahren
> ...


 
Hallo Renate,

dann fahr mit bei den KFL-Touren. Die sind technisch nicht schwer, und die MitfahrerInnen bauen keinen Gruppendruck auf und helfen mit Tipps immer gerne. 

Alternativ seien Dir die Juchhu Fahrtechnikkurse und -touren an Herz gelegt.

Konsequent werden dort Mann und Frau vom Einfachen zum Schwierigen und vom Bekannten zum Unbekannten geführt.

"Mehr Spass und Sicherheit durch Fahrtechnik" heißt das Motto.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Du Renate,
du kannst hier jeden Mittwoch mit netten Menschen biken,
also keine Ausreden mehr, dass du alleine fahren musst.

Hast du dir noch andere Alternativen zum Racing Ralph überlegt?
Wenn es nicht am Geld scheitert soll der Nobby Nic ein größeren Einsatzbereicht haben.

Wo wird dir denn geholfen oder gehts du einkaufen und erledigst den Reifenwechsel selber? 
Hast du dir auch schon die Reifenbreite überlegt?
Oder weißst du bis zu was für einer Reifenbreite in deinen Hinterbau reinpasst?


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Och Mensch , 

Mein Händler ist CycleWERX Bonnerwall , denke die können mir helfen , hab jetzt ja was drauf was nicht drauf gehört  

Aber was hat Juchhu denn mit zu gefährlich gemeint ??


Gruß Renate


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Och Mensch ,
> 
> Mein Händler ist CycleWERX Bonnerwall , denke die können mir helfen , hab jetzt ja was drauf was nicht drauf gehört
> 
> ...


 
Nicht ich meinte bzw. schrieb dies sondern Klaus @Redking.

Guckst Du hier:



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Renate,
> je der Hammelhetzer ist am Samstag vom Rad gefallen.
> 
> Hmm *kein Profil* ist aber schlecht für im Gelände fahren.
> ...


 
Allerdings schließe ich mich der Einschätzung von Klaus vorbehaltslos an.

Ohne Profil und mit geringer Geländeerfahrung auf Hardter Singletrails ist schon Risiko erhöhend. Wollen doch dem "Gute Besserungsthread" nicht weitere Postings hinzufügen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Nee Renate das war ich wegen ohne Profil im Königsforst.
Also ohne Erfahrung und ohne Profil ist gefährlich. 
Klar kannst du immer wenn es irgendwo runter geht absteigen aber mit Profil musst du fast nirgenswo absteigen. 



Also bei Cyclewerx bist du gut aufgehoben.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........................................ und jetzt ?

mitfahren oder lieber nicht   

Räder brauch ich ja eh, und Juchhu hat ja auch momentan keine Technikkurse .
Denke ich jedenfalls ! hab das mit den Foren noch nicht so raus geschweige denn komme ich mit den Kürzeln klar

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat  
Mein letzter Urlaubstag da hab ich ja noch was Zeit

Gruß und soooo


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Neue Reifen kaufen und morgen mitfahren! 
Da du hier dein Wissenstand kund getan hast wird morgen bestimmt doppelt Rücksicht auf dich genommen und alle werden dich mit guten Ratschlägen überhäufen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

*DANKE*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........................................ und jetzt ?
> 
> (1)mitfahren oder lieber nicht
> 
> ...


 

MITFAHREN !!!
KAUFEN !!!
ANMELDEN (sobald wieder Fahrtechnikkurse/-touren (FTK / FTT) angeboten werden).
NICHT WARTEN, SONDERN STARTEN.
VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Sehr schön  

Werde mich bei gelegenheit bei deinen Kursen anmelden !

Gruß Renate


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........................................ und jetzt ?
> 
> mitfahren oder lieber nicht
> 
> ...



Dann werde ich mich auch noch mal dazu melden. Ich würde raten einfach morgen mal mitfahren   Wir sind immer überaus cool  und vorsichtig   unterwegs. Ob die Reifen für alle Wege taugen ,werden wir dann sehen. Es gibt fast immer auch eine Alternativstrecke und es braucht keine(r) alles zu fahren. Ich schiebe mein Rad auch oft genug hoch und runter. 

Ich habe noch nie ein Rad eines (r) Mitfahrers -in auf Tauglichkeit kontrolliert. Es sind schon ein paar merkwürdige eher zweifelhafte Mühlen dabei. Letzte Woche erst und meines  sowieso immer ..

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung  


Gruß Guido


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Guido krieg ich eigentlich Provision für Mitfahrerrinnenanwerbung. 

Schade das ich das Bett hüte und nicht auch mitkann. 

Achso ich will von morgen Fotos sehen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es zur Anmeldung
> 
> 
> Gruß Guido


Ist doch schon längst geschehen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> *Guido krieg ich eigentlich Provision für Mitfahrerrinnenanwerbung*.
> 
> *Schade das ich das Bett hüte und nicht auch mitkann*.
> 
> ...




Ja    ... und da ist auch noch ein Tretlager (welches ich aber noch nicht habe), deshalb fand ich das mit Reifen so witzig ...  

Wirklich schade, dass Du nicht auch kannst. Was machst Du im Bett ?
Warst doch noch recht fit am Samstag.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2006)

Äh, Du Guido ,ich bin ja schon bei Dir eingetragen    

Mal sehen , ich bin ja auch schon sowas gefahren , allerdings hatte ich auch deutlich mehr Profil drauf ................... war aber auch ein anderes Rad  

Werde aber gleich trotdem mal los und mir einen satz neue Reifen gönnen  

Und dann werden wir durch den Wald crusen .................... so heißt es doch , oder ??

Gruß Renate


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, Du Guido ,ich bin ja schon bei Dir eingetragen
> 
> Mal sehen , ich bin ja auch schon sowas gefahren , allerdings hatte ich auch deutlich mehr Profil drauf ................... war aber auch ein anderes Rad
> 
> ...



Super , dann bis morgen


----------



## Redking (8. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ja    ... und da ist auch noch ein Tretlager (welches ich aber noch nicht habe), deshalb fand ich das mit Reifen so witzig ...
> 
> Wirklich schade, dass Du nicht auch kannst. Was machst Du im Bett ?
> Warst doch noch recht fit am Samstag.
> ...



Auch dir Guido kann Cycle Werxs helfen. 

Klar aber Sonntagsfrüh war es vorbei. Kopfschmerzen und Halsschmerzen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dir Guido kann Cycle Werxs helfen.
> 
> Klar aber Sonntagsfrüh war es vorbei. Kopfschmerzen und Halsschmerzen.
> 
> ...



Nee* H&S * (darf man das jetzt sagen ?   ) 

Kannst Du eigentlich wieder mittwochs oder soll ich nächste Woche mal auf Donnerstag wechseln ? Um Klaus dabei zu haben , muss man Opfer bringen.

Gute Besserung übrigens - Du hast Dir die Erkältung bestimmt in dem gemütlichem Weingarten geholt.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Cheetah (8. August 2006)

*Aktuelle Sondermeldung! *
*
Juchhu ist Mod!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Martin!


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *Aktuelle Sondermeldung! *
> 
> *Juchhu ist Mod!*
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Martin!


 
Danke, Danke, bin ganz gerührt, wenn nicht gar geschüttelt. 

Kummerkasten ist jetzt immer montags von 08:00 bis 08:05 geöffnet. 

VG Martin

PS: Dies ist erst Teil 1 der großen Herbstoffensive.


----------



## ralf (8. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Renate,
> 
> dann fahr mit bei den KF*L*-Touren. *Die sind technisch nicht schwer*, und die MitfahrerInnen bauen keinen Gruppendruck auf und helfen mit Tipps immer gerne.
> ...
> ...



... hm, wie ich selber erfühlt habe, hat Guido diesen Sommer ein "L" verloren ...  ... ...    

Viel Spaß morgen!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... hm, wie ich selber erfühlt habe, hat Guido diesen Sommer ein "L" verloren ...  ... ...
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen!
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Danke Ralf    ... aber auch eins gewonnen   dafür bin ich Cheetah  ewig dankbar. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## cycle2sun (8. August 2006)

Ahoi Montana,
....bezog sich die Einschaetzung eines zweifelhaften Gefaehrts etwa auf mein tolles GIANT-MTB der 1.Stunde ??
....solider Stahlrahmen,Gewicht wie ein Panzer,ordentliche Diebstahlsicherung....Federung Fehlanzeige und Hydraulik sowieso....das mit der Rahmengroesse scheint fuer bestimmte Einsatzwecke auch suboptional.....
...immerhin,das Rad rollt  !!
Vielleicht ja auch morgen wieder im Kreise leichtfuessiger Bergziegen..
..mir persoenlich ist die Tourenvorraussetzung...leichter Regen...allerdings noch nicht klar genug definiert.
....mfg aus Deutz,STEPHAN @ cycle2sun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (8. August 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... hm, wie ich selber erfühlt habe, hat Guido diesen Sommer ein "L" verloren ...  ... ...
> 
> Viel Spaß morgen!
> 
> Gruß Ralf


ja, das stimmt. Das "L" wurde ihm abgenommen...

...das hab ich jetzt...


Gruß Achim


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

Da ist er ja   

Geil, dass Du Dich meldest , Stephan. Ich hätte nicht gewusst wie ich mit Dir in Kontakt kommen sollte .

Also Dein Rad ist ja schon eine Rarität (ich bin kein Spezialist ) aber es war super wie Du damit bergauf und bergab gefahren bist. Ich wollte Dein Gefährt auch wirklich nicht beleidigen , ehrlich  Ich freue mich wenn Du so oft wie möglich wieder dabei bist.

Leichter Regen bedeutet : Vorüberziehende Schauer kurz vor dem Treffen und leichter Nieselregen zum Startbeginn und während Fahrt.

Eine Absage erfolgt nur bei länger andauerndem Regen z.B. 2 -3 Std ununterbrochen vor Start oder bei Unwetter. 

Bis hoffentlich bald. 

Guido 




			
				cycle2sun schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi Montana,
> ....bezog sich die Einschaetzung eines zweifelhaften Gefaehrts etwa auf mein tolles GIANT-MTB der 1.Stunde ??
> ....solider Stahlrahmen,Gewicht wie ein Panzer,ordentliche Diebstahlsicherung....Federung Fehlanzeige und Hydraulik sowieso....das mit der Rahmengroesse scheint fuer bestimmte Einsatzwecke auch suboptional.....
> ...immerhin,das Rad rollt  !!
> ...


----------



## ralf (8. August 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das stimmt. Das "L" wurde ihm abgenommen...
> 
> ...das hab ich jetzt...
> 
> ...



... ...    

Hey Achim, dann können wir ja bald wieder im Bremswaggon mitfahren.  ... ...  

Bis bald, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2006)

Wo Ihr hier alle so schön planerisch schwelgt  :

Bedenket, die hellen Tageszeiten sind schon wieder merklich kürzer, die Möglichkeiten, ein Kölsch mit einer Pizza draußen im Biergarten zu genießen werden bald vorüber sein... in diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir, nicht uneigennützig, folgendes Bild ein....  :


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wo Ihr hier alle so schön planerisch schwelgt  :
> 
> Bedenket, die hellen Tageszeiten sind schon wieder merklich kürzer, die Möglichkeiten, ein Kölsch mit einer Pizza draußen im Biergarten zu genießen werden bald vorüber sein... in diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir, nicht uneigennützig, folgendes Bild ein....  :




Jau Helmut , das war schon ein Ding und wird auch mal wieder eins werden  

Gruß Guido


----------



## hama687 (8. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wo Ihr hier alle so schön planerisch schwelgt  :
> 
> Bedenket, die hellen Tageszeiten sind schon wieder merklich kürzer, die Möglichkeiten, ein Kölsch mit einer Pizza draußen im Biergarten zu genießen werden bald vorüber sein... in diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir, nicht uneigennützig, folgendes Bild ein....  :



eins der seltenen Bilder wo ich ja auch dabei bin wird zeit das sich was ändert viel spass morgen, Guido weiste inzischen eigentlich für was das L steht?


----------



## Montana (8. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> eins der seltenen Bilder wo ich ja auch dabei bin wird zeit das sich was ändert viel spass morgen, Guido weiste inzischen eigentlich für was das L steht?



Hi Alex , es wird Zeit , du wirst erwartet   Hau rein  
L steht nun für Lüderich

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Bedenket, die hellen Tageszeiten sind schon wieder merklich kürzer,



beim KFL habe ich mir angewöhnt IMMER licht dabei zu haben  im wald wird's schneller dunkel und muss ja auch noch ein paar km bis nach hause radeln...


----------



## Montana (9. August 2006)

@ all 

Das Wetter sieht gut aus - es ist zwar bedeckt aber trocken. d.h. *die Tour findet definitiv statt *

10 Ameldungen + Gäste - d.h. es wird wieder eine lustige Runde  .... fehlt nur noch *juchhu * ...  

Der Plan für heute abend :

Wir werden die 1. halbe Stunde zum Einrollen über Forstwege , nette trails und etwas Asphalt ebenerdig Richtung Hardt rollen. Dort werden wir eine kleine feine coole  Runde mit einigen Höhenmetern drehen. 
Localguides : entweder *juchhu* oder Schnegge . Später geht es dann in den Königsforst zurück und je nach Lichtverhältnissen, Lust und Laune wird noch eine kleine KF Inspektion stattfinden. 

Daten : ca. 35 km und ca. 500 hm (alles grob geschätzt)

Ich freue mich schon auf nachher.

Gruß Guido


----------



## bikekiller (9. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> die hard in the hardt



besser:

in the hardt fills my heart with hard emotions... so let´s ride the hearthardthardride this evening.

    

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (9. August 2006)

na das wird doch dann eine würdige jubiläumstour für mich... mein zehnter (!) ausritt dieses jahr


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Das Wetter sieht gut aus - es ist zwar bedeckt aber trocken. d.h. *die Tour findet definitiv statt *
> 
> ...


 
Habe extra Planierraupen geordert, damit ich meine Arbeit schnell beiseite schieben konnte. 

Tätä  , Localguide juchhu ist angemeldet und wird kurz vor 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt 'landen'.  

Würde gerne ohne große Verzögerung auf direkt, mit möglichst geringem Straßenanteil zur Hardt fahren. Dort ziehen wir dann je nach Lust und Laune ca. 2 Stunden unsere Runden. 

Gegen 21:00 Uhr lade ich Euch oben in Moitzfeld kurz vorm Bikeshop ab.

Einwände? 

VG Martin


----------



## cannibal (9. August 2006)

Auf die Frage hast Du bis heute keine AW erhalten? Klares Votum: MITFAHEN! Die sind wirklich alle sehr nett.
Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei, da etwas kränklich. Ich wünsche heute allen viel Spaß.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2006)

*
in the hardt fills my heart with hard emotions... 
so let´s ride the hearthardthardride*




@bikekiller:Mach doch eine Sonderedition KFL Trikots daraus.

bis gleich


----------



## bikekiller (9. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *
> in the hardt fills my heart with hard emotions...
> so let´s ride the hearthardthardride*
> 
> ...



in schwarzer schrift auf schwarzen styles ???


----------



## Cheetah (9. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> in schwarzer schrift auf schwarzen styles ???


jo


----------



## Montana (9. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Habe extra Planierraupen geordert, damit ich meine Arbeit schnell beiseite schieben konnte.
> 
> Tätä  , Localguide juchhu ist angemeldet und wird kurz vor 18:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt 'landen'.
> 
> ...



Strassenanteil bleibt gering und auch die trails am Ostfriedhof fahren wir natürlich auch. Muss so.  

Bis gleich

Guido


----------



## Splash (9. August 2006)

Aus gegebenem Anlass denke ich gerade drüber nach, ob man nicht einen Erste Hilfe Kurs (also nicht das Sofortmassnahmen Gelangweile fürn Führerschein) mit Schwerpunkt der Verletzungen des Bikens buchen sollte. Ggf auch hier jemand Interesse an einem EH-Kurs mit Schwerpunkten für Biker, der im frühen Winter gemacht werden soll?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2909143#post2909143


----------



## Tazz (9. August 2006)

Asche auf mein Haupt !!!!

Da hat die Renate bockmist veranstalltet.........

Sorry   bin erst 18.50 dort aufgeschlagen , die Jogger die ich im Regen noch gefunden habe sagten das sie keine Biker gesehen hätten und ich wollte mich jetzt nicht in den Wald stellen und Halloooho wer da schreien , Man kann auch mit Suchen schön naß werden .

Ich hoffe das ich jetzt nur ne gelbe Karte bekomme und das nächste mal noch ein versuch starten kann .......................eventuel gibts dann ne Telefonnummer. Zu Blöd das alles, und so heule ich was rum

Hab auch ein Foto gemacht aber ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden wie das hier in das Forum geht .
Na wenn ich´s raus bekomme stell ich das hier rein !

Sorry Gruß von der Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (10. August 2006)

Böhhhh... war das KFL hardcoreteam etwa bei dem ollen Regen on the road ??? Ich dachte mir so gemütlich vor dem TV, och nööö... wo ist denn der Sommer geblieben und och nööö da wird mein shirt nur schmutzig... und dann hab ich mir lieber noch einen Pfannekuchen gegönnt und an streng radelnde Biker gedacht. Mentales Training, das macht auch stark...

sorry für diesen Abend, nächste Woche scheint wieder die Sonne, ganz bestimmt !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> besser:
> 
> in the hardt fills my heart with hard emotions... so let´s ride the hearthardthardride this evening.
> 
> ...



Hast Du etwa am Mad Spreads geschnüffelt?


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. August 2006)

@bikekiller

natürlich sind wir gefahren, war doch nur wasser. und das haben noch 14 (!)  andere biker und innen so gesehen. haben sich allerdings auch ein paar SCHUTZBLECHFAHRER eingeschlichen  

ich hoffe meine schuhe sind bis nächsten mittwoch wieder trocken. übrigens kann man die angeblich so wasserdichten socken von seal skinz für eine solche tour dann auch vergessen.


----------



## Montana (10. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @bikekiller
> 
> natürlich sind wir gefahren, war doch nur wasser. und das haben noch 14 (!)  andere biker und innen so gesehen. haben sich allerdings auch ein paar SCHUTZBLECHFAHRER eingeschlichen
> 
> ich hoffe meine schuhe sind bis nächsten mittwoch wieder trocken. übrigens kann man die angeblich so wasserdichten socken von seal skinz für eine solche tour dann auch vergessen.


Stimmt *Lars* es war nur Wasser und wir waren Alle komplett durch eingenässt. Es hat aber wie immer einen Riesenspass gemacht. Zu Hause umgehend in die heisse Wanne  dann geht das  



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Aus gegebenem Anlass denke ich gerade drüber nach, ob man nicht einen Erste Hilfe Kurs (also nicht das Sofortmassnahmen Gelangweile fürn Führerschein) mit Schwerpunkt der Verletzungen des Bikens buchen sollte. Ggf auch hier jemand Interesse an einem EH-Kurs mit Schwerpunkten für Biker, der im frühen Winter gemacht werden soll?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...43#post2909143


Hi *Michael* , Gute Idee. Sehr sinnvoll  Ich bin sofern das zeitlich passt dabei. Informiere uns doch bitte weiter über die Entwicklung in dieser Sache.

@* bikekiller*
Du hast was verpasst. Es war klasse grenzwertig und das schöne frisch gewaschene Trikot bieb unter einer Windjacke verborgen. Ich spare jetzt auf Regenjacke und Tretlager

@ *Tazz*
Startzeit war 18:30 Uhr. Nach 5 Minuten Wartezeit fahren wir prinzipiell los.
War aber kein Problem . Dann eben beim nächsten Mal.  Ich würde mich freuen.

Viele Grüsse an alle 

Guido der in den nächsten 2-3 Std den Bericht zur gestrigen Schlacht verfasst.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Böhhhh... war das KFL hardcoreteam etwa bei dem ollen Regen on the road ??? Ich dachte mir so gemütlich vor dem TV, och nööö... wo ist denn der Sommer geblieben und och nööö da wird mein shirt nur schmutzig... und dann hab ich mir lieber noch einen Pfannekuchen gegönnt und an streng radelnde Biker gedacht. *Mentales Training, das macht auch stark...*
> 
> sorry für diesen Abend, nächste Woche scheint wieder die Sonne, ganz bestimmt !
> 
> ...


 
Ne, is klar, eine hearthardthartride-session auf dem Sofa.

So, zurück zur gestrigen KFL-Tour.

Ich will nicht maulen, 
aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern (wahrscheinlich verdrängt), 
jemals so nass geworden zu sein. 

"die hard" in der Hardt bekam mit dem Dauerregen eine ganz neue Qualität.

Sehr, sehr schade, dass wir die anspruchsvolleren Trails ausgelassen haben. Mir war das Sturzrisiko zu groß bei der Gruppenstärke von 15 (!!!) TeilnehmerInnen. 

Hier meine technischen Tourdaten für die Tour mit Moitzfeld als Start- und Zielpunkt.

Länge: 28,21 km
Gesamtzeit: 2:37:18
In Bewegung: 1:57:02
Standzeit: 0:40:16 (Davon ca. 20 min. Wartezeit am Treffpunkt Brück)
Gesamtschnitt: 10,76 km/h
Bewegungsschnitt: 14,46 km/h
V-Max.: 73,40 km/h (meine  bei Abfahrt des Hackbergs (Moitzfeld) in Richtung Brücker Treffpunktes)
hm+: 322,1 m
Tiefster Punkt: 52 m ü.NN
Höchster Punkt: 215 m ü.NN

Fazit: Bei Trockenheit und Sonne wäre es eine Super-Tour in der Hardt geworden.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. August 2006)

mir hat es übrigens sehr gut gefallen in der hardt. wir sollten öfters mal den kf in diese richtung verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ...  haben sich allerdings auch ein paar SCHUTZBLECHFAHRER eingeschlichen
> ...


War schon ok, da hatte meine Gruppe auf Höhe des Kadettenweihers (vor allem die Mädels   ) wenigstens mal wieder was zum Schmunzeln.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> mir hat es übrigens sehr gut gefallen in der hardt. wir sollten öfters mal den kf in diese richtung verlassen


 
Das baut mich auf, Danke. 
Ich werde ganz wehmütig, 
wenn ich an die ganzen ausgelassenen Trails mit technisch höherem Anspruch denke. 

Ich bin sicher, Du würdest die 'Trails' im KF nicht mehr befahren wollen. 

Beim nächsten Mal mit Trockenheit surfen und rocken wir dann fast alle Trails ab. Wenn die Gruppe nicht zu groß ist (unter 10 TeilnehmerInnen) und über eine gewisse Erfahrung verfügt, befahren wir auch die Hardter Schlüsselstellen, damit "die hard" seine Berechtigung bekommt. 



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> War schon ok, da hatte meine Gruppe auf Höhe des Kadettenweihers (vor allem die Mädels   ) wenigstens mal wieder was zum Schmunzeln.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
OkOK, ich oute mich als Weichei.  
Hat mir aber nässetechnisch nichts genutzt, 
außer dass ich nicht ganz so eingesaut war. 
Sonst wäre ich bei meiner Heimkehr von meiner Frau mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt worden, 
und davor hatte ich am meisten Angst. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. August 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> War schon ok, da hatte meine Gruppe auf Höhe des Kadettenweihers (vor allem die Mädels   ) wenigstens mal wieder was zum Schmunzeln.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hi Stefan , warst Du auch dabei ? Sorry   , Ich habe Dich nicht erkannt, glaube aber im Vorbeihasten bekannte Gesichtern gesehn zu haben. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sonst wäre ich bei meiner Heimkehr von meiner Frau mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt worden,
> und davor hatte ich am meisten Angst.


 
Dies ist aber eine äußerst effiziente Reinigungsmethode , die gestern zumindest von zwei Teilnehmern der TTL-Tour, allerdings ohne weibliche Reinigungshilfskraft, vollzogen wurde.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist aber eine äußerst effiziente Reinigungsmethode , die gestern zumindest von zwei Teilnehmern der TTL-Tour, allerdings ohne weibliche Reinigungshilfskraft, vollzogen wurde.


 
Die Effizienz spreche ich der Methode ja nicht ab.

Ich bekomme lediglich Angst, 
wenn ich das sadistischen Grinsen meiner Frau entdecke, 
nachdem sie mich gefragt hat, 
ob sie nicht doch besser den Hochdruckreiniger nehmen soll.


----------



## Montana (10. August 2006)

So wir sind zurÃ¼ck   

*KFL-Team Mittwochsrunde 09.08.2006* 

Teilnehmer : 

Anja @ Anja
Anke
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter
Felix @ timhau
Frank @ Cheetah
Ingo @ i-men
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Hemut @ born 2bike wild
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Martin @ Juchhu
Ralf @ Gecko1969
Stefan @ Balu.
Stefan @ Std(;-) 
Stephan cycle2sun 


Guido @ Montana

*
Schlammschlachtbeschreibung:*

ZunÃ¤chst mal eine Entschuldigung an alle Mitfahrer (innen). Das war ja ein echtes Sauwetter gestern, aber das war auÃerhalb meines Einflussbereiches, trotzdem oder gerade deshalb hat es wohl allen auch so groÃen SpaÃ gemacht. Dann flott vorab ein paar GrÃ¼sse ans TTL :  Helmut (hatte ja glÃ¼cklicherweise auch das VergnÃ¼gen  ) und Boris  *Das* hÃ¤tte euch gefallen 

ZurÃ¼ck zur Tour: Da waren um 18.30 wieder ein paar und mehr MTB â Begeisterte zum Treffpunkt nach BrÃ¼ck gekommen. Der Kern natÃ¼rlich und ein paar sehr nette GÃ¤ste, die hoffentlich wiederkommen . Es regnete bereits leicht und dieses Wetter sollte sich auch nur noch zu noch stÃ¤rkerem Regen hin Ã¤ndern. Sind wir als KFLer zwar im Prinzip gewÃ¶hnt (Ich sach nur Winterpokal), gestern war es aber schon leicht grenzwertig. Los ging es dann Ã¼ber die noch flowig fahrbaren Ostfriedhoftrails Richtung Schluchter Heide, dort haben wir ein paar ebene Wurzeltrails mit bereits leichter Rutschgefahr zum GewÃ¶hnen an das noch zu Erwartende mitgenommen. Weiter ging es dann Richtung Saaler MÃ¼hle und zur stinkenden Fabrik dort noch weitere Minitrails und dann waren wir an der Grube Cox. 
Hier Ã¼bernahm dann auf meine Bitte Martin @ Juchhu das Guiding und fÃ¼hrte uns auf eine seiner beliebten Hardt Runden. Es war auch eine Menge nettes und interessant zu fahrendes Streckenmaterial dabei.  z.B. âGardasee-Abfahrtâ und die schÃ¶nen gestern Abend  leider seifigen Wurzeltrails . So beschrÃ¤nkte sich dann Martin folgerichtig auf eine kleine feine Runde um uns dann in Moitzfeld in der NÃ¤he des  FahrradgeschÃ¤fts wieder zu verlassen. Nun rasten wir zÃ¼gig Ã¼ber einen geilen nassen Asphalt Richtung Technologiepark BGL und dort in den KF â den KnÃ¼ppelsanstieg runter , noch eine Kurve und den supergeilen Matschetrail haben wir noch mitgenommen. In hohem Tempo ging es dann die flotte Abfahrt und die FABs Richtung Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. 

*Besonderheiten :*

Kompliment noch mal an Alle die bei diesem Regen mitgefahren sind, besonders an Anja und Anke. Ihr wart ja noch nicht sooft bzw. erstmalig dabei. Dann noch mal Sorry an Martin: Es war kaum mÃ¶glich TschÃ¼ss zu sagen. Du warst zu schnell weg. Ich hatte das gar nicht mitbekommen. Danke auf diesem Weg noch mal fÃ¼r die nette Hardt Runde. Das machen wir auch noch mal bei schÃ¶nem Wetter, obwohl das kann ja Jede(r)


StreckenlÃ¤nge : keine Ahnung
HÃ¶henmeter : keine Ahnung

Ist  aber auch vollkommen egal, es handelte sich schliesslich um eine ca. 3 stÃ¼ndige Regenfahrt.

Und auch keine Grafiken â da Geko kaputt. Hallo Ingo  


Viele GrÃ¼sse und bis zum nÃ¤chsten Mal.

Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Dann noch mal Sorry an Martin: Es war kaum mÃ¶glich TschÃ¼ss zu sagen. Du warst zu schnell weg. (1)Ich hatte das gar nicht mitbekommen. Danke auf diesem Weg noch mal fÃ¼r die nette Hardt Runde. Das machen wir auch noch mal bei schÃ¶nem Wetter, (2)obwohl das kann ja Jede(r)
> ...
> Und auch keine Grafiken â (3)da Geko kaputt. Hallo Ingo
> ...



Ich hatte mich geschickterweise zurÃ¼ckfallen lassen, da ich ja nach rechts in den Hackberg einbiegen musste. Wollte nicht auf den letzten Metern mit einem der restlichen BikerInnen noch einen Unfall provozieren. Wg. Dank kein Thema. Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal aber fÃ¼r besseres Wetter sorgen, Herr Masterguide.  
Einspruch Eurer Ehren. Dann packt bzw. steuert der localguide die restlichen anspruchsvolleren Trails aus bzw. an. Wenns dann nass wird, liegts am Angstschweiss.
Wie kaputt? Warum hÃ¶re ich keinen Hilferuf? Was funktioniert nicht?
VG Martin

PS: Hier war bis eben schÃ¶nster Sonnenschein, naja, zumindest trocken bleibt es wohl heute.
Vielleicht liegts auch am Mittwochtermin?!


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dann flott vorab ein paar Grüsse ans TTL : Helmut (hatte ja glücklicherweise auch das Vergnügen  ) und Boris  ...



Danke, dito  !




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...*Das* hätte euch gefallen ...



_"Gestern war nicht alle Tage, wir kommen wieder, keine Frage  !"_

Respektable Teilnehmerzahl im KF, trotz des etwas staubbindenden Wetters . Was wir momentan noch als "Besonderheit" empfinden, ist in wenigen Wochen allerdings leider schon wieder Normalität....  .


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan , warst Du auch dabei ? Sorry   , Ich habe Dich nicht erkannt, glaube aber im Vorbeihasten bekannte Gesichtern gesehn zu haben.
> Gruß Guido


Ich war, als ihr vorbeigerauscht seid, noch 1.000hm weiter oben "im Trail". Eine meiner Teilnehmerinnen hatte sich die Kniescheibe rausgehauen, um mit mir allein zu sein.  Ich habe sie ihr ohne große Worte wieder reingetreten ... Geht ja schließlich nicht sowas.  
Als ich dann auf dem Hauptweg war, hörte ich nur noch was von "Findhof-Teilnehmern" und "Typen mit Locken und langen Haaren". Dann war's gedanklich nicht mehr weit bis zu dir und Jörg. Nach euren Beschreibungen hattet ihr wohl auch jede Menge Spaß!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. August 2006)

@guido
höhenprofil und streckendaten folgen dann später von mir. mein tacho hat also wohl gehalten, dafür musste mein handy erst einmal wieder trocken werden bevor das display richtig funktionieren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. August 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Asche auf mein Haupt !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Renate,
auch hier kann dir geholfen werden. 
Obwohl ich jetzt von Guido gesteinigt werde das im KFL Thread zu erklären.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ins Fotoalbum wechseln und Rechts Oben auf Fotos hochladen anklicken.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## i-men (10. August 2006)

Guido, Du bist mit Deinem ganzen Bericht schneller, als ich mit dem versenden einer einzigen Datei 
Gestern abend konnte ich aber nix mehr tippen, da meine Finger irgend wie so komisch aufgequollen waren und sich dazwischen so eine Haut gebildet hatte 

Ich reiche dann mal das Profil der gestrigen Tour bis zu meinem Ausscheiden nach.





Die restlichen 70 hm bergab zum Parkplatz müsst Ihr Euch dazu denken oder vom  Guide nachtragen lassen.

Ich fand es trotz des Dauerregens ne schöne Tour.


----------



## Montana (10. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Beim nächsten Mal aber für eins * besseres Wetter *sorgen, Herr Masterguide.
> 
> Einspruch Eurer Ehren. Dann packt bzw. steuert der localguide die restlichen anspruchsvolleren Trails aus bzw. an. Wenns dann nass wird, liegts am Angstschweiss.
> zwei *Wie kaputt?* Warum höre ich keinen Hilferuf? Was funktioniert nicht?[/LIST]VG Martin
> ...



 eins  Hallo Martin , ab Oktober / November ist das Wetter von gestern normal (wie helmut auch schon schrieb) trotzdem war es gestern schade - halt *Mittwochstraining* .. mittlerweile weiss ich auch was das bedeutet

zwei Kein Hilferuf nötig da Display kaputt läuft hoffentlich auf Garantiefall hinaus (wäre sonst 100% erfolgt)

drei  Stimmt *bis eben*

Gruß Guido



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war, als ihr vorbeigerauscht seid, noch 1.000hm weiter oben "im Trail". Eine meiner Teilnehmerinnen hatte sich die Kniescheibe rausgehauen, um mit mir allein zu sein.  Ich habe sie ihr ohne große Worte wieder reingetreten ... Geht ja schließlich nicht sowas.
> Als ich dann auf dem Hauptweg war, hörte ich nur noch was von "Findhof-Teilnehmern" und "Typen mit Locken und langen Haaren". Dann war's gedanklich nicht mehr weit bis zu dir und Jörg. Nach euren Beschreibungen hattet ihr wohl auch jede Menge Spaß!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Danke  Spass hatten wir in jedem Fall - Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben. Anja und Anke müsstest Du ja auch kennen. Bis bald mal wieder

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> eins Hallo Martin , ab Oktober / November ist das Wetter von gestern normal (wie helmut auch schon schrieb) trotzdem war es gestern schade - halt *Mittwochstraining* .. mittlerweile weiss ich auch was das bedeutet
> 
> zwei Kein Hilferuf nötig da Display kaputt läuft hoffentlich auf Garantiefall hinaus (wäre sonst 100% erfolgt)
> 
> ...



Ich baue auf einen goldenen Herbst.   (Meiner Ansicht nach eh die schönste Zeit zum Biken)
Totalausfall oder noch nach dem Einschalten up- und downloadfähig? Sturzopfer?
Tja, den Zeitpunkt für eine definitv trockene Hundetour hätte ich besser mal auf heute morgen gelegt.
@Stefan_SIT

Nett von Dir, dass Du einen 1.000 hm Hügel aufgeschüttet hast. Wir sind offensichtlich gestern auf der 200 hm Linie drumherumgefahren. 
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal der Traileingang verraten?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nett von Dir, dass Du einen 1.000 hm Hügel aufgeschüttet hast.
> ...


Gerne, nicht der Rede wert.


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal der Traileingang verraten?


Klar, wir sind von ganz oben gekommen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Gerne, nicht der Rede wert.
> 
> (2)Klar, wir sind von ganz oben gekommen.
> 
> ...



 
 
VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. August 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, Du bist mit Deinem ganzen Bericht schneller, als ich mit dem versenden einer einzigen Datei
> Gestern abend konnte ich aber nix mehr tippen, da meine Finger irgend wie so komisch aufgequollen waren und sich dazwischen so eine Haut gebildet hatte
> 
> Ich reiche dann mal das Profil der gestrigen Tour bis zu meinem Ausscheiden nach.
> ...



Danke für die Grafik und für die Datei , *Ingo *. Ich habe Deine Aufzeichnungen mal um unsere Resttour ergänzt. 
Es sind dann 31 km bei fast 400 hm  ..... Stimmt , die Tour war einfach megageil  

*Hier die 2D Grafik : * 







			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @guido
> höhenprofil und streckendaten folgen dann später von mir. mein tacho hat also wohl gehalten, dafür musste mein handy erst einmal wieder trocken werden bevor das display richtig funktionieren konnte.



*Lars* , deine Daten sind natürlich auch noch interessant , also her damit   Mich wundert es , dass mein handy unterwegs im strömendem Regen überhaupt funktioniert hat. Ich musste ja mal kurz mit juchhu Kontakt aufnehmen   
*
@ Martin *

das Display ist bei einem *heftigem* Geko Sturz kaputtgegenagen. Es fehlt nun ein ca. 5 mm breiter Streifen.

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (1)Mich wundert es , dass mein handy unterwegs im strömendem Regen überhaupt funktioniert hat. Ich musste ja mal kurz mit juchhu Kontakt aufnehmen
> 
> *@ Martin *
> ...



Kleine Anregung: Vielleicht sollten wir generell vor Tourbeginn die Handynummer der Guides in die TeilnehmerInnenhandys einspeichern lassen.
Sieht schlecht aus. Da hat wahrscheinlich die Ansteuerplatine des Display ein Schlag bzw. Riss abbekommen, so dass eine Adressleitung tot ist. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mit meiner Diagnose Unrecht habe, und man weder außen noch innen eine 'Gewaltanwendung' sieht, sonst kannst Du Dir Garantie/Kulanz in die Haare schmieren. Mein Tipp: Schick es an die Europazentrale zu GARMIN, UK. ein. Die zeigen sich nach vielfältigen Berichten am kulantesten. Sprich, sie returnieren ohne Kosten ein Neugerät.
VG Martin

PS: Tipp, wie bei anderen Einheiten am Lenker, dieselbigen nur so fest anzuziehen, dass man sie mit normaler Handkraft verdrehen kann. Gilt für Bremshebel wie für GPS-Halterungen.


----------



## Montana (10. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *[1]* Kleine Anregung: Vielleicht sollten wir generell vor Tourbeginn die Handynummer der Guides in die TeilnehmerInnenhandys einspeichern lassen.
> *[2 ]*Sieht schlecht aus. Da hat wahrscheinlich die Ansteuerplatine des Display ein Schlag bzw. Riss abbekommen, so dass eine Adressleitung tot ist. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mit meiner Diagnose Unrecht habe, und man weder außen noch innen eine 'Gewaltanwendung' sieht, sonst kannst Du Dir Garantie/Kulanz in die Haare schmieren. Mein Tipp: Schick es an die Europazentrale zu GARMIN, UK. ein. Die zeigen sich nach vielfältigen Berichten am kulantesten. Sprich, sie returnieren ohne Kosten ein Neugerät.]VG Martin
> 
> *[3]* PS: Tipp, wie bei anderen Einheiten am Lenker, dieselbigen nur so fest anzuziehen, dass man sie mit normaler Handkraft verdrehen kann. Gilt für Bremshebel wie für GPS-Halterungen.



1. Dafür gibt es ja die KFL Handyliste ralf kümmert sich im Moment um eine Aktualisierung und ich hatte vor Kurzem ja nach mal angeregt sich bei Interesse dort noch eintragen zu lassen, sofern noch nicht erfolgt Es sind auch die Meisten drin.

2. Danke für den Tipp : Gewalteinwirkung sieht man glücklicherweise nicht. Mal sehen was passiert. Übrigens : Es geht im Moment auch ohne.  

3. Stimmt , meine Halterung war schon länger defekt. Der Geko ist nicht bei einem bikesturz "umsLebengekommen"

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (10. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Anregung: Vielleicht sollten wir generell vor Tourbeginn die Handynummer der Guides in die TeilnehmerInnenhandys einspeichern lassen.



Apropo, ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass Guido ne neue Handynummer hat und sogar an Ralf zwecks Listenergänzung weitergegeben hat.
Also ich habe sie noch nicht.  Hallo Ralf


----------



## i-men (10. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt , meine Halterung war schon länger defekt. Der Geko ist nicht bei einem bikesturz "umsLebengekommen"



Also ich finde ja diese Softcasehalterungen nach wie vor Einfach und Genial. Dadurch das die Dinger so flexibel sind besteht selbst bei einem Sturz kaum Gefahr etwas zu beschädigen. Kosten übrigens 19,- Euronen und gibt es für diverse GPS Geräte. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Montana (10. August 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo, ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass Guido ne neue Handynummer hat und sogar an Ralf zwecks Listenergänzung weitergegeben hat.
> Also ich habe sie noch nicht.  Hallo Ralf



Ingo , ich habe gerade mal ein paar Sms verschickt. _Dat Dingen _war ja noch nagelneu. Softcase ist ne feine Sache. Überlegenswert.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo , *ich habe gerade mal ein paar Sms verschickt*. _Dat Dingen _war ja noch nagelneu. Softcase ist ne feine Sache. Überlegenswert.
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Danke, erhalten


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2006)

Danke, SMS erhalten  !



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ....Softcase ist ne feine Sache. Überlegenswert.


 
Mir fallen ohne große Anstrengungen drei Foriker(innen) ein, die solch ein Teil haben - ich inklusive. Nach einem guten halben Jahr Nutzungszeit ist bei meinem Softcase wohl etwas das Haltegummi, welches den Garmin umfasst, ausgeleiert. Der Garmin hüpft seitdem ab und zu auf ruppigen Strecken aus der Halterung (alleine gestern wieder zweimal, was gelegentlich auch zu längeren Sucharbeiten führt; demnächst wohl Sicherung mit einem zusätzlichen massiven Gummiring  ). 

Ansonsten: Top, das Gerät ist gut geschützt, insbesondere vor hohen mechanischen Schlägen, die der orig. Garminhalter ungedämpft weitergibt, wackelt allerdings auch bei schlechter Wegstrecke wie ein Lämmerschwanz, was nicht unbedingt die Ablesbarkeit fördert. Qualität des verwendeten Materials hochwertig (vielleicht bis auf Gummi). Hatte mir seinerzeit auch einen ähnlichen Halter für den Rucksackgurt gekauft.

Bei dem Softcase ist Klettband für zwei Fahrradlenker dabei, mehr gibt's auf Anfrage. Bezugsquelle auf Anfrage, wir wollen ja hier keine vergütungsfreie Werbung betreiben.....  .


----------



## Gecko1969 (10. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, bei der ich eindeutig die falschen Klamotten anhatte. Ein Neoprenanzug incl. Flossen wäre praktisch gewesen. Durch die lange Einweichphase sah das Bike nach kurzem abspritzen mit dem Gartenschlauch wie neu aus. Tolle Sache das!
Bis hoffentlich nächsten Mittwoch
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (10. August 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo, ich meine in Erinnerung zu haben, dass Guido ne neue Handynummer hat und sogar an Ralf zwecks Listenergänzung weitergegeben hat.
> Also ich habe sie noch nicht.  Hallo Ralf




Jo, hier bin ich  

Klar bin ich dabei die Liste zu überarbeiten. _*Sie ist sogar fertig. *_Obwohl   - ergänzt habe ich nur Guidos neue Handynummer und Anjas Daten.

Ich warte immer noch auf weitere Ergänzungen. Daher noch einmal der Aufruf:

*Sofern DU liebe/r KFLer/in noch nicht in der Liste enthalten bist* *- Schiebe mir doch bitte Deine Daten per PM rüber!  *

Selbstverständlich ist alles freiwillig.

Zwingend benötige ich *Emailadresse und Handynummer*. Weiteres wie Name im Klartext, Adresse, Telefonnummer, Fax etc. jeder so wie er will.

Ich warte jetzt noch ein paar Tage und dann geht die überarbeiterte Liste per Email raus.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch,

Gruß Ralf 

Habe mir übrigens heute Alberts in 2.25 montiert. Mann sind die fett - und schwer  
Aber laufen tun se jut.


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2006)

Hallo Klaus   
Danke , geht aber nicht wegen des falschen Formats und größe ,ich arbeite dran  

Hallo Guido 
werde nicht aufgeben und auf nächsten Mittwoch hoffen  


An alle !!

warum habt ihr alle einen Gartenschlauch  ich hab keinen ,da muß die Wanne herhalten oder die Aral !!!

Schönen Abend noch
Gruß Renate


----------



## i-men (10. August 2006)

So ein Gartenschlauch ist bei den jetzigen und den kommenden Bedingungen schon sehr nützlich. Bevor ich mein Bike aber in ne Wanne verfrachten würde oder gar mit nem nicht gerade Lager schonenden Hochdruckreiniger abduschen würde, käme da schon eher ne Gartenspritze in Frage. Die hat zwar nicht viel Druck, aber wenn der Dreck schön eingeweicht ist (so wie gestern ) geht das auch.

Ich weiß auch nicht wie meine Frau reagieren würde wenn ich mit meinem Bike in die Badewanne steigen würde


----------



## i-men (10. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fallen ohne große Anstrengungen drei Foriker(innen) ein, die solch ein Teil haben - ich inklusive. Nach einem guten halben Jahr Nutzungszeit ist bei meinem Softcase wohl etwas das Haltegummi, welches den Garmin umfasst, ausgeleiert. Der Garmin hüpft seitdem ab und zu auf ruppigen Strecken aus der Halterung (alleine gestern wieder zweimal, was gelegentlich auch zu längeren Sucharbeiten führt; demnächst wohl Sicherung mit einem zusätzlichen massiven Gummiring  ).



Das kann ich zum Glück bei meiner Halterung nicht bestätigen. Im Gegentum.

Mir ist die Halterung eher zu stramm. Ich benutze sie zwar verkehrt herum (nein,  nicht das Display nach unten ) damit die GPS Antenne nicht meinen HAC4 stört, aber das dürfte wohl bei nem Geko keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. August 2006)

@guido
wie gewünscht hier noch mein profil der tour. habe keine marks gesetzt da ich im keineahnungland unterwegs war  

gartenschlauch hätte ich auch gerne noch gemacht, aber meine frau hat mich mit dem bike nicht durch's wohnzimmer in den garten gelassen


----------



## bikekiller (11. August 2006)

NEU in 2007:

http://www.bike-transgermany.de/

Hat jemand Lust dort zu gewinnen ?

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2006)

Ja


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> NEU in 2007:
> 
> http://www.bike-transgermany.de/
> 
> ...



Hi bikekiller  , also langsam tut mir der arme Jörg *Schnegge* schon leid  und wir alle müssen es beim KFL Wintertraining ausbaden.  Wo hast Du bloss die ganzen Termine her ?  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Heike22 (11. August 2006)

Hallo Guido,

mein Mann und ich sind Mountainbike-Neulinge. Haben uns vor 3 Wochen Bikes gekauft und erkunden (voher auf Trekkingrädern) seit ein paar Wochen den Königsforst. 

Ich mache 3-4x die Woche Spinning und war schon einmal mit den "härteren" Jungs, die in dem Kurs fahren, im Gelände. Hat mir tierischen Spaß gemacht, sodass ich unbedingt weiter machen wollte und will. 

Wann fährst Du denn immer?

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du antwortest. Uns ist ja auch schon geholfen, wenn uns jemand ein paar nette Trail zeigt.

Wir fahren immer durch den Königsforst hoch nach Forsbach, dann Richtung Rösrath, Lohmar. Dort in die Wahnerheide.

Gruß

Heike





			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich suche immer noch ein paar nette MTB-Geniesser/innen   für relativ leichte Touren im Königsforst und in der Umgebung. 2-3 Std. mit mässigen up-und downhills und geeigneten Singletrails wären ganz nett. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile dort ganz gut aus und suche interessierte Mifahrer/innen. Das Ganze kann ja ganz ruhig starten und bei Bedarf / erfahrenem Können   auch etwas gesteigert werden.
> Ein erster konkreter Termin könnte z.B. der nächste Sonntag 3.Juli sein. Da bin ich in jedem Fall in der Gegend.
> ...


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

Hallo Heike , zunächst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Kreis. Wir freuen uns über jede(n) neue(n) Mitfahrer -in sehr. Also *harter Junge * passt bei mir _persönlich_ nicht so recht  . Wir fahren in unser Gruppe immer recht gemütlich natürlich mit Steigerungsmöglichkeiten sowohl konditionell als auch technisch. Das Tempo wird immer den Langsamsten angepasst und  nach wenigen Wochen fahren dann die ehemals Langsamen sowieso an der Spitze   Wir fahren teilweise über breite Forstwege und natürlich auch über kniffligere technisch anspuchsvollere schmale Singeltrails. Aber jede(r) so wie er (sie) kann. Wir warten immer und zu Not kann auch mal das bike ein Stück geschoben werden. Kein Thema in unserer Gruppe.  

Ich kann Dir bzw. Euch nur intensiv empfehlen einfach mal mitzufahren. 
Der nächste Termin ist Mittwoch der 16. August 18:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz am Wildpark in Köln- Brück. 

Ich hoffe und freue mich auf ein baldiges Treffen.

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido





			
				Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> mein Mann und ich sind Mountainbike-Neulinge. Haben uns vor 3 Wochen Bikes gekauft und erkunden (voher auf Trekkingrädern) seit ein paar Wochen den Königsforst.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (11. August 2006)

Guido wann darf man eigentlich mit der ersten Offizellen Night Ride wieder Rechnen?


----------



## Cheetah (11. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Guido wann darf man eigentlich mit der ersten Offizellen Night Ride wieder Rechnen?


Alex, traust du dich nur noch im Dunkeln zu fahren? auch


----------



## Heike22 (11. August 2006)

hallo Guido,

danke für Deine Antwort. Das klingt gut und vor allen Dingen nach Teamgeist. Denn das ist immer die Befürchtung meines Mannes, dass er die Gruppe aufhält, weil er halt noch nicht so viel Wums in den Beinen hat. Obwohl er, seitdem er sein Mountainbike hat schon 2x am Berg geschnappt hat.

Die "harten" Jungs fahren auch Marathon, den nächsten am 19.08. in Grafschaft. Die sind auch beim Spinning immer so verbissen und die 2 Frauen, die dabei sind, zicken auch gerne. Deshalb freue ich mich schon sehr, Eure Gruppe kennenzulernen.

Ich bin ja kein Klug*******r, aber der 19.08. ist ein Samstag. Das weiß ich so genau, weil ich dann bei Simply Red auf der Bonner Museumsmeile bin. Wenn Ihr Mittwoch, den 17.08. meint, da kann ich leider nicht. Aber ich komme auf jeden Fall mal mit. 

Ich bin im August ziehmlich viel unterwegs. Wir sind vom 22. - 25.08. weg und dann wieder vom 27.08. - 31.08. Danach sind wir voll einsatzfähig.

Gruß

Heike


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

Hallo *Heike* , 

oh jeh grosse Konfusion   Also das war mein Tippfehler. Es muss heissen Mttwoch 16.08.2006 (danke auch an Eifelwolf  ) Ich habe da was verwechselt. Gut , schaut einfach wann ihr mal dabei sein könnt / wollt. Marathonfahrer haben wir natürlich auch einen , aber einen ganz netten Harten   

@ *Alex *

Die nightrides starten noch früh genug . Schau bitte selbst mal auf den Kalender. 
Sonnenuntergang vor 19:00 -> *nightridetime* 

@ *all *

Hier flott eintragen 

Gruß Guido




			
				Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Guido,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort. Das klingt gut und vor allen Dingen nach Teamgeist. Denn das ist immer die Befürchtung meines Mannes, dass er die Gruppe aufhält, weil er halt noch nicht so viel Wums in den Beinen hat. Obwohl er, seitdem er sein Mountainbike hat schon 2x am Berg geschnappt hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

Noch was 

Wieso war da keine(r) von uns dabei ? 
KLICK hier 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was
> 
> Wieso war da keine(r) von uns dabei ?
> KLICK hier
> ...


 
Inszenierte Witzveranstaltung, guckst Du und liest Du hier:

Zitat (Quelle: Link s.o.):

_Professor Wolfgang Schumacher gilt unter den Biologen als âPapstâ in Sachen Wald. Im KÃ¶nigsforst stand er zuerst ganz still und stumm. Denn da wurde heftig gestritten. Das Staatliche Forstamt hatte zur Diskussion geladen. Im Winter war krÃ¤ftig eingeschlagen worden. Von einem âKahlschlagâ war die Rede und von einem â*hÃ¤sslichen Wald*â. _

_..._

_Professor Schumacher konnte die VorzÃ¼ge dieses â*unordentlichen Waldes*â Ã¼berzeugend erklÃ¤ren - und da sah der Wald gestern Nachmittag dann plÃ¶tzlich ganz anders aus._

 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (11. August 2006)

Auf dem Bild http://www.ksta.de/ks/images/mdsBild/1154433968555l.jpg fehlt auch noch ein Mountainbiker  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Inszenierte Witzveranstaltung, guckst Du und liest Du hier:
> 
> Zitat (Quelle: Link s.o.):
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nach einem guten halben Jahr Nutzungszeit ist bei meinem Softcase wohl etwas das Haltegummi, welches den Garmin umfasst, ausgeleiert. Der Garmin hüpft seitdem ab und zu auf ruppigen Strecken aus der Halterung (alleine gestern wieder zweimal, was gelegentlich auch zu längeren Sucharbeiten führt; demnächst wohl Sicherung mit einem zusätzlichen massiven Gummiring  )....


 
Ich habe Post von meinem Verkäufer des Softcase bekommen  :

_Hallo ...,

bitte einschicken, Sie bekommen eine neue Softcase. Bitte sichern Sie Ihr
Gerät mit der Handschlaufe die durch das vorgesehene Loch in der SC zu
schieben ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. August 2006)

Hi,

wollte mich nochmal kurz melden bevor es gleich los geht,ab in die Schweiz es wird sicherlich schön werden,die letzte KFL`er Runde hatte es in sich,nicht nur das ich Schwierigkeiten mit der Sicht hatte auch mein Schaltwerk spinnte mal einen Gang rauf mal einen Gang runter habe dann bestimmt 2 Stunden experimentiert bis es einigermaßen wieder lief ( bin immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden ).Schöne Tour am Mittwoch,wir sehen uns dann in 14 tagen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. August 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wollte mich nochmal kurz melden bevor es gleich los geht,ab in die Schweiz es wird sicherlich schön werden,die letzte KFL`er Runde hatte es in sich,nicht nur das ich Schwierigkeiten mit der Sicht hatte auch mein Schaltwerk spinnte mal einen Gang rauf mal einen Gang runter habe dann bestimmt 2 Stunden experimentiert bis es einigermaßen wieder lief ( bin immer noch nicht ganz zufrieden ).Schöne Tour am Mittwoch,wir sehen uns dann in 14 tagen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernhard, dann wünsche ich Dir doch einen wunderschönen Schweizaufenthalt.  und einen Spitzenurlaub. (vielleicht hast Du ja einen Laptop mit um diese Zeilen zu lesen)

Zum Schaltungsproblem : Da hat der gute Bernhard seine Premiere in der typischen Winterpokal KF Atmosphäre. Da hört man es immer knirschen und krachen und seit letztem Winter kenne ich auch alle biker Schimpfwörter   Man gewöhnt sich dran und wundert sich im Frühjahr zunächst warum alles so leicht und problemlos läuft.  

Hier kommt noch mein ultimativer Frische Tipp  für morgen früh 
(Achtung das ist wirklich nur was für wahre Geniesser und Spezialisten  )

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

habe gerade mit meinem GeoProfil 'rumgespielt'.
In der größten Zoomeinstellung der Hybrid-Karte sieht man sogar
die drei Parkplätze vor meinem Büro. 

Interessante Geschichte, ich glaube, ich muss jetzt ein bisschen 'weiterspielen'. 
Vielleicht komme ich ja doch auf @rikman's Bitte zurück und stelle einige meiner Touren ein.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (12. August 2006)

Mahlzeit Martin 

was ist denn bitte das GEO Profil und wo kann man da Touren einstellen ?

Gruß Guido






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade mit meinem GeoProfil 'rumgespielt'.
> In der größten Zoomeinstellung der Hybrid-Karte sieht man sogar
> ...


----------



## juchhu (12. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Martin
> 
> was ist denn bitte das GEO Profil und wo kann man da Touren einstellen ?
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Tach,

Guckst Du hier für ...

... Dein GeoProfil
... Tour- & Spotguide
Weiß Du nun mehr!  

VG Martin


----------



## i-men (13. August 2006)

Und warum, wird in meinem Geoprofil nach Eingabe von 7.10 immer 7.1?


----------



## juchhu (13. August 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum, wird in meinem Geoprofil nach Eingabe von 7.10 immer 7.1?


 
Ähm, ist das jetzt eine Fangfrage?  

Wenn nach der 7,1 keine signifikanten Ziffern (max. fünf Stellen nach dem Koma) kommen, also Ziffern der Wert größer als Null ist, was soll sich dann ändern. Anders ausgedrückt:

7,1 = 7,10 = 7,100 = 7,1000 = 7,10000  

D.h. nach der verwendeten Formatvorlage werden vorstehende Nullen bzw. nachfolgende Nullen unterdrückt.

Also, wenn 7,1 ist, dann ist es gut.

VG Martin

PS: Denkt daran, dass hier mit sogenannten Dezimal-Grade gearbeitet wird.

Wer ein GPS hat und seine Heimatposition kennt, braucht nur im SETUP-Menü das Anzeigeformat auf Dezimal-Grad umstellen.

Diejenige, die kein GPS haben, aber ihre Position in Grad, Minuten und Sekunden kennen, müssen etwas umrechnen:

Der Nachkomaanteil des Dezimal-Grad-Formates errechnet sich aus

Minuten/60+Sekunden/3600

PPS: Falls noch Fragen zum GeoProfil etc. dann im GPS-WORKSHOP-THREAD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (13. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Denkt daran, dass hier mit sogenannten Dezimal-Grade gearbeitet wird.



Ahh, danke. Kleiner Denkfehler.


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wg. morgiger KFL-Tour durch den KF zum L.  

@Montana

Sag mal, Guido, wann und wo werdet Ihr den Gipfel des Tütberg überqueren? 

Ich werde es definitiv nicht schaffen, um 18:30 Uhr in Brück zu sein. 
Beabsichtigst Du an der Hütte am Tütberg (in der Nähe der alten Postmeisterei) vorbeizufahren?

Wenn ja, wann etwa? Ich würde dann, falls ich es schaffe, Euch dort treffen. Andernfalls rufe ich Dich auf Deinem Handy an und sage ab.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (15. August 2006)

Guten Abend , Martin

Ich war schwer wichtig beschäftigt   daher diese späte Antwort. Wir werden 19:15 - 19:30 Uhr an der Schutzhütte Tütberg sein. Dort können wir uns gerne treffen. Melde Dich dann doch bitte nochmal und es ist ja wohl eine klare Sache   dass Du uns dann etwas am / auf dem Lüderich zeigst , ja ? Ich würde mich sehr freuen. Bis morgen also. 

Gruß Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wg. morgiger KFL-Tour durch den KF zum L.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend , Martin
> 
> Ich war schwer wichtig beschäftigt  (1)daher diese späte Antwort. Wir werden 19:15 - 19:30 Uhr an der Schutzhütte Tütberg sein. (2)Dort können wir uns gerne treffen. Melde Dich dann doch bitte nochmal und es ist ja wohl eine klare Sache  dass Du uns dann etwas am / auf dem Lüderich zeigst , (3)ja ? Ich würde mich sehr freuen. Bis morgen also.
> 
> Gruß Guido



Ich dachte schon  , Du hättest mich nicht mehr lieb.  
Morgen ab 19:15 Uhr an der Schutzhütte Tütberg. Ich rufe vorher an, und sage zu bzw. ab.
Wir können ja rauf zum Gipfel fahren, eine Runde drehen und über die Südflanke ein paar Trails nehmen. Die sind nicht so schwer. Dann entweder weiter die Südflanke runter zur Straße in Richtung Sülz surfen oder auf der Westflanke einen geilen schweren Trail runter. Der Einstieg ist schon tricky, sehr eng mit zwei, drei engen Serpentinenkurven und zu Abschluß ein paar höhere Stufen. Sollte es aber so nass sein, wie ich eben auf meiner Hundeinspektionstour auf dem Wurzeltrail in der Hardt (von den Tennisplätzen zum Kadettenweiher) festgestellt habe (Boah, waren die Wurzeln seifig glatt   ), dann lassen wir das besser im Interesse einer allgemeinen Gesunderhaltung.
VG Martin


----------



## Montana (15. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte schon  , *Du hättest mich nicht mehr lieb*.
> Morgen ab 19:15 Uhr an der Schutzhütte Tütberg. Ich rufe vorher an, und sage zu bzw. ab.
> Wir können ja rauf zum Gipfel fahren, eine Runde drehen und über die Südflanke ein paar Trails nehmen. Die sind nicht so schwer. Dann entweder weiter die Südflanke runter zur Straße in Richtung Sülz surfen oder auf der Westflanke einen geilen schweren Trail runter. Der Einstieg ist schon tricky, sehr eng mit zwei, drei engen Serpentinenkurven und zu Abschluß ein paar höhere Stufen. Sollte es aber so nass sein, wie ich eben auf meiner Hundeinspektionstour auf dem Wurzeltrail in der Hardt (von den Tennisplätzen zum Kadettenweiher) festgestellt habe (Boah, waren die Wurzeln seifig glatt   ), dann lassen wir das besser im Interesse einer allgemeinen Gesunderhaltung.
> VG Martin



Zu nicht mehr lieb   . Warum sollte ich ? Wir freuen uns doch alle wenn Du mitkommst.  

Zum Lüderich : As easy as possible and as interesting as possible, please.  

Wenn Du meinst vorige Woche nass geworden zu sein , dann hästtest Du mit mir zusammen vorhin im Wald sein sollen. Ich glaube nicht , dass meine Schuhe  bis morgen wieder trocken werden . Wie aus Eimern hats geschüttet. Wenigstens ist das Fahrrad mal wieder sauber.

Gute Nacht

Guido


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Zu nicht mehr lieb   . Warum sollte ich ? (1)Wir freuen uns doch alle wenn Du mitkommst.
> 
> (2)Zum Lüderich : As easy as possible and as interesting as possible, please.
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

Tja, hätte ich doch besser nicht gesagt. Gerade kam die obligatorische 09:00 Uhr E-Mail-Lieferung, kaum sondiert, dachte ich, erstens kommt heute alles und zweitens anders. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Heute nützt mir auch kein Bagger zum bei Seite schieben, das muss weggearbeitet werden. Ich kann nicht mitkommen.
Der Boden ist nass. Lasst es abhängig von der Gruppenkonstellation locker angehen. BTW: Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die lokalen Rettungseinsatzkräfte mit GPS-Koordinaten zur Unfallort bzw Treffpunktbestimmung umgehen können? Die angegebene Wartezeit von ca. 1 Stunde bei Dieter @Hammelhetzer hat mich schon etwas erschreckt. War ja nicht lebensbedrohend. Wir sollten den Vorschlag von Michael @Splash wieder aufnehmen und einen Termin festlegen.
Ich bin kein Weichei und nasse Klamotten sind nicht toll, lassen sich aber ab einer gewissen Temperatur halbwegs ertragen. Aber was mich fertig macht, sind die nassen Trails, die ich nicht in gewohnter Manier absurfen bzw. abrocken kann. Da werte ich den (stark) reduzierten Freizeitspass deutlich höher als nasse Klamotten und ein schmutziges Bike. 

_Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer...
ein Sommer wie er früher einmal war?
Ja, mit Sonnenschein von Juni bis September
und nicht so nass und so sibirisch wie *im letzten Jahr* ..._ 

OKOK, die letzte fettmarkierte Zeitangabe kann durch jeden beliebigen anderen Zeiraum ersetzt werden (Tag, Woche, Monat, ...).
Viel Spass wünsche ich Euch. Und wenn es heute Abend wieder regnen sollte, da bitte diesmal wirklich nur leicht. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. August 2006)

also meine schuhe von letzter woche sind wieder trocken. hat aber ein paar tage gedauert  

eine bitte an die guides: um die standzeiten zu reduzieren (vorallem im regen) der vorschlag keine streckendiskussionen auf der strecke zu führen. fahrt so wie es zur ausschreibung passt und ihr es dann für richtig haltet, der rest folgt. hat bisher noch immer geklappt 

nachtrag @martin
so war das nun auch wieder nicht gemeint das du gleich absagst!!!


----------



## Montana (16. August 2006)

Schade Martin. Dann eben wieder beim nächsten Mal. Wir werden übrigens keine rikanten Sachen fahren. Trotzdem / Geradedeshalb sollte man z.B. die Handyliste pflegen und auch mal an einen evtl. zu bewältigenden Notfall denken. Dem Erste Hilfe Kurs steh ich auch positiv gegenüber. Nasse  Klamotten sind noch grösser Mist wie nasse trails. Letztere kann man einfach auslassen mit nassen Klamotten muss es weiter gehen. 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> Tja, hätte ich doch besser nicht gesagt. Gerade kam die obligatorische 09:00 Uhr E-Mail-Lieferung, kaum sondiert, dachte ich, erstens kommt heute alles und zweitens anders.
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Heute nützt mir auch kein Bagger zum bei Seite schieben, das muss weggearbeitet werden. Ich kann nicht mitkommen.
> ...




Ich hoffe, dass meine Schuhe von gestern noch trocknen. Die Standzeiten werden wir natürlich reduzieren. (versuchen  )



			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> also meine schuhe von letzter woche sind wieder trocken. hat aber ein paar tage gedauert
> 
> eine bitte an die guides: um die standzeiten zu reduzieren (vorallem im regen) der vorschlag keine streckendiskussionen auf der strecke zu führen. fahrt so wie es zur ausschreibung passt und ihr es dann für richtig haltet, der rest folgt. hat bisher noch immer geklappt
> 
> ...




Gruß Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... BTW: Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die lokalen Rettungseinsatzkräfte mit GPS-Koordinaten zur Unfallort bzw Treffpunktbestimmung umgehen können? Die angegebene Wartezeit von ca. 1 Stunde bei Dieter @Hammelhetzer hat mich schon etwas erschreckt....


 
Meines Wissens wurden in Dernau die genauen GPS-Koordinaten von Martin (Supasini) der Rettungsleitstelle mitgeteilt, die Dame am Ende des Äthers schien aber hieraus keine Erkenntnisse ziehen zu können.... das hat also im Ahrtal nicht funktioniert, trotz anderslautender Beteuerungen in zahlreichen gedruckten Werken. 
Da Dieter für seinen Salto auch einen allgemein bekannten und somit leicht zu findenden (allerdings nicht so leicht anzufahrenden) Geländepunkt ausgesucht hatte, ist die lange Wartezeit umso verwunderlicher, scheint in diesem Falle eher auch in suboptimaler Organisation oder temporärer Überlastung der Rettungskräfte begründet zu sein (Vermutung meinerseits!).


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens wurden in Dernau die genauen GPS-Koordinaten von Martin (Supasini) der Rettungsleitstelle mitgeteilt, (1)die Dame am Ende des Äthers schien aber hieraus keine Erkenntnisse ziehen zu können.... das hat also im Ahrtal nicht funktioniert, trotz anderslautender Beteuerungen in zahlreichen gedruckten Werken.
> Da Dieter für seinen Salto auch einen allgemein bekannten und somit leicht zu findenden (allerdings nicht so leicht anzufahrenden) Geländepunkt ausgesucht hatte, ist die lange Wartezeit umso verwunderlicher, (2)scheint in diesem Falle eher auch in suboptimaler Organisation oder temporärer Überlastung der Rettungskräfte begründet zu sein (Vermutung meinerseits!).



Genau aus der Befürchtung heraus entsprang meine Frage.
Bei Anfahrt über Straße ist das ja auch kein Problem.
Kann man eigentlich bei den derzeitig in Fahrzeugen festinstallierten Navis (keine nachträglichen Einbauten wie z.B. TomTom, PDAs, GARMINs etc.) einen beliebigen Geländepunkt angeben, der ggf. auf basierenden Vektorkarten angesteuert wird?
Ich werde mal wg. Unfallstelle mit GPS-Koordinaten bei der Berufsfeuerwehr Bergisch Gladbach bzw. beim zuständiger Rettungsleitstelle für den Rheinisch Bergischen Kreis anfragen.

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal für die einzelnen Bikeregionen machen und in Erfahrung bringen, ob es spezielle telefonischen 'Anlaufstellen' für diese möglichen 'Geländeunfälle' gibt?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2006)

In der Gegend (Eifel), in der das passiert ist, haben die Rettungsteams eher mit Motorradunfällen zu tun, die dann zwar auch auf abgelegenen, aber immerhin bekannten Sträßchen passieren. 
Auch wenn sie den Unfallort von Dieter kannten, vielleicht sogar selber schon dort rumgelaufen/gefahren sind, ist es doch etwas anderes, eine möglichst nahe Zufahrt für einen Krankenwagen aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln.
Kann sich ja jeder selbst mal testen, indem er eine schöne Geländestelle nimmt und dann überlegt, von wo die nächste Zufahrt mit dem Auto (kein Geländewagen!!) möglich ist.
Trotzdem sollte man das im Hinterkopf behalten, daß bei einem Sturz trotz direktem Handynotruf und genauer Lagebeschreibung das Eintreffen der Retter solange dauern kann. Ist kein schöner Gedanke, wenn man an wirklich schwerwiegende Verletzungen denkt. Wie oft fährt man zB. nicht gerade langsam einen halben Meter an einem fetten Stacheldraht lang. Fliegt man da aus was weiß ich für nem Grund und haut sich den Hals auf, ist man nach 1h wohl "etwas blass" im Gesicht...


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kann man eigentlich bei den derzeitig in Fahrzeugen festinstallierten Navis (keine nachträglichen Einbauten wie z.B. TomTom, PDAs, GARMINs etc.) einen beliebigen Geländepunkt angeben, der ggf. auf basierenden Vektorkarten angesteuert wird.


 
Bei meinem Automobil (ausgerüstet mit dem COMAND I) m.W. nicht, es wird nur die Orts-/Straßensuche unterstützt. Ggf. ist mir allerdings - mangels Bedarf - in der Bedienungsanleitung etwas entgangen  .






			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir das mal für die einzelnen Bikeregionen machen und in Erfahrung bringen, ob es spezielle telefonischen 'Anlaufstellen' für diese möglichen 'Geländeunfälle' gibt?
> 
> VG Martin


 
Nächste Woche, nicht im Urlaub  . Für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis reicht eine Anfrage, es gibt nur *eine *zentrale Rettungsleitstelle. In diesem Zusammenhang sei aber nochmals auf die "Anfahrpunkte für Rettungsfahrzeuge" (gekennzeichnet mit weißem Kreuz auf grünem Grund) hingewiesen, die man in der Örtlichkeit (Pampa) und in allen neueren Wanderkarten eingezeichnet findet. Unter der Rufnummer .../192 22 anrufen und die Nummer des mit dem Rettungswagen ansteuerbaren Anfahrpunktes mitteilen, schon wird geholfen (früher oder später).


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (1)Kann sich ja jeder selbst mal testen, indem er eine schöne Geländestelle nimmt und dann überlegt, von wo die nächste Zufahrt mit dem Auto (kein Geländewagen!!) möglich ist.
> (2)Trotzdem sollte man das im Hinterkopf behalten, daß bei einem Sturz trotz direktem Handynotruf und genauer Lagebeschreibung das Eintreffen der Retter solange dauern kann. Ist kein schöner Gedanke, wenn man an wirklich schwerwiegende Verletzungen denkt. Wie oft fährt man zB. nicht gerade langsam einen halben Meter an einem fetten Stacheldraht lang. Fliegt man da aus was weiß ich für nem Grund und haut sich den Hals auf, (3)ist man nach 1h wohl "etwas blass" im Gesicht...



Das ist der Grund meiner Frage.
Was für Möglichkeiten haben die Rettungsdienste? Ggf. Einweisung per Handy oder Entgegenfahren bis zur nächsten Straße und 'abholen'. Wenn die Einschränkungen bekannt sind, kann besser bzw. richtig gehandelt werden.
 Ich bekomme langsam Angst.  
Ich glaube, ich verkaufe/verschenkte mein Bike und mache Nordic Walking nur noch im Garten. 
Tja, das Leben ist schon lebensgefährlich. 
Mit den Risiken kann ich schon leben, 
wenn ich sie denn erkennen und abschätzen kann. 
(Einen Druckverband am Hals habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht! )
VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> In diesem Zusammenhang sei aber nochmals auf die "Anfahrpunkte für Rettungsfahrzeuge" (gekennzeichnet mit weißem Kreuz auf grünem Grund) hingewiesen, die man in der Örtlichkeit (Pampa) und in allen neueren Wanderkarten eingezeichnet findet. Unter der Rufnummer .../192 22 anrufen und die Nummer des mit dem Rettungswagen ansteuerbaren Anfahrpunktes mitteilen, schon wird geholfen (früher oder später).


 
Wäre doch interessant, diese Anfahrpunkte für Rettungsfahrzeuge als Wegpunktedatei für TOP bzw. MagicMaps-Produkte zu erhalten.

Dann könnte man abhängig von der Region, die aufs GPS laden.


----------



## cycle2sun (16. August 2006)

Liebe Gemeinde,
....komme gerade zurück aus dem Schwarzwald und auch die dortigen Kameraden bemängeln die zeitliche Differenz zwischen Notruf und Ankunft der Rettungskräfte.
Dort liegt der Fall allerdings darin begründet,dass wegen Gesundheitsreform bzw Einsparungen im Gesundheitswesen zwischen Nordschwarzwald und Bodensee Entfernungen bis zu 70 km zum nächsten Krankenhaus durchaus möglich sind......daher gehts in unserer Region was die Versorgungdssdichte durch Krankenhäuser anbetrifft noch ganz relaxt zu.
Kleine Anregung am Rande;
Ich bin relativ häufig in der Deutschen Bucht bzw an der deutschen Küste mit dem Kajak unterwegs.
Ich kenne in den meisten Gegenden die jeweiligen Ansprechpartner bei Notfällen persönlich bzw habe deren Telefonnummern im Handy eingespeichert (....wenn ich zb vor Langeoog Hilfe brauche rufen ich den eventuellen Helfer direkt an und muss nicht über die Zentrale....spart Zeit und vermindert Kommunikations bzw Übermittlungsfehler.........der Mann kennt mich,weil er zu Weihnachten immer eine Flasche Schnaps bekommt und möchte auch im nächsten Jahr eine Flasche haben....daher wird er Gas geben.....)
Bei bestimmten Touren erkundige ich mich vorher über Besetzung der Seenotleitstellen,Verfügbarkeit von Helfern und Hilfsmaterial.....wenn der Seenotkreuzer gerade im Dock ist und der Nächste 2 Stunden zum eventuellen Einsatzort braucht muss unter Umständen die Tourenplanung überdacht werden.
Ich finde es gut und sinnvoll von JUHHU wenn er zu der,für den Königsforst und unserem Fahrtengebiet zuständigen Helfern Kontakt aufbaut......
In der Hoffnung,dass wir so etwas nie brauchen werden verbleibt mit freundlichen Grüssen aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. August 2006)

Zur Entlastung des Rettungsteams muß man sagen, daß wir (Herr Supasini und ich) mehrmals mit der Rettungsleitstelle gesprochen haben. 

Beim ersten Anruf dachten wir an eine offene Unterschenkelfraktur, was sich aber Aufgrund des aufgesammelten Gestrüp, welches aus der Wunde raushing, als falsch erwies. Daher haben wir direkt einen zweiten Anruf getätigt und nicht mehr auf die "Lebensbedrohende" Verletzung hingewiesen, der Patient machte sogar schon wieder Späße! Daher denke ich, die Rettungssanitäter haben sich etwas mehr "Zeit" gelassen und die Anfahrt ohne Blaulicht etc. durchgeführt.
Sonst hätten wir erheblich mehr "Druck" ausgeübt!!


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Entlastung des Rettungsteams muß man sagen, daß wir (Herr Supasini und ich) mehrmals mit der Rettungsleitstelle gesprochen haben.
> 
> Beim ersten Anruf dachten wir an eine offene Unterschenkelfraktur, was sich aber Aufgrund des aufgesammelten Gestrüp, (1)welches aus der Wunde raushing, als falsch erwies. Daher haben wir direkt einen zweiten Anruf getätigt und nicht mehr auf (2)die "Lebensbedrohende" Verletzung hingewiesen, der Patient machte sogar schon wieder Späße! (3)Daher denke ich, die Rettungssanitäter haben sich etwas mehr "Zeit" gelassen und die Anfahrt ohne Blaulicht etc. durchgeführt.
> Sonst hätten wir erheblich mehr "Druck" ausgeübt!!



Mhn, ich glaube, wir sollten den Termin vorziehen. 
Nach den Beschreibungen war dies auch mein Eindruck. Mit ein paar Kamillenteebeutel hätte er weiterfahren, die Memme, die. 
Spass bei Seite. Dafür sind wir alle medizinische Laien. Ein möglicher Schock, Brustraumprellung, die zum Atemstillstand führen, oder innere Verletzungen etc. werden bei einer Wartezeit von einer Stunde zu einer unendlichen langen grausamen Wartezeit.
Alte Rettungssanitäterspruch:
Diejenigen, die noch schreien können, werden später versorgt.
Nicht böse sein, aber zukünftig empfehle ich, nach Absetzen der Rettungsanforderung nur noch eine Kommunikation für die Zwischenversorgung und- stabilisierung sowie Koordinierung der Anfahrt vorzunehmen. Auch wenn es sich jetzt wieder blöd anhört (ich kann es mir leisten  ), würde ich aus haftungsrechtlicher Sicht und mangelndem medizinischen Wissen eine solche nachträgliche Reduzierung der Rettungspriorität nicht absetzen.
VG Martin

PS: Meine persönlichen Meinung zu Punkt drei möchte ich nicht als Kritik an beteidigten Personen von Dieters @Hammelhetzers Rettung  verstanden wissen. Es stellt lediglich meine Einschätzung und Verhaltensdirektive bei zukünftigen Unfällen dar, sofern ich koordinierend tätig werde.


----------



## ralf (16. August 2006)

... ihr seid alles Memmen.  
Mit meiner Schenkelhalsfraktur bin ich noch locker nach Hause gefahren, habe mich umgezogen und dann ab ins Khs.    
Kein Quatsch, stimmt wirklich.  

Na ja, mittlerweile bin ich ja auch mit Neuteilen ausgestattet.   

Immer vom Guten ausgehen, Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... (1)ihr seid alles Memmen.
> Mit meiner Schenkelhalsfraktur bin ich noch locker nach Hause gefahren, habe mich umgezogen und dann ab ins Khs.
> (2)Kein Quatsch, stimmt wirklich.
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch! 
Hart wie Kruppstahl, zäh wie Leder ... 
Kann klappen, muss aber nicht.
Was machst Du mit Leuten, die stürzen, Schürf- und ggf. Fleischwunden haben, kein Blut sehen können und in einen Schockzustand geraten? Jeder, der sich schon mal verletzt hat und Schmerzen ertragen hat, ist da besser dran, als diejenigen, die dies bei einem Bikeunfall zum erstenmal (bewußt) erleben müssen.
Wartungsintervalle schön beachten.
Und allzeit bereit!
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. August 2006)

So wir sind zurück   

KFL-Team Mittwochsrunde 16.08.2006 
*
Teilnehmer : *

Anja @ Anja
Anke
Frank @ Cheetah
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Hemut @ born 2bike wild
Ingo @ i-men
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Max
Peter 
Ralf @ Gecko1969
Renate @ Harnas
Renate @ Tazz
Stephan @ cycle2sun 

Guido @ Montana


*Königsforst und Lüderich Tour*

Ein Glück das wir männlichen KFL-Tourenfahrer uns halbwegs anständig benehmen (hoffe ich zumindest), denn heute war schon ein den SIT - Touren _(Kompliment dafür übrigens _ ) ähnlicher Frauenanteil anwesend . Das macht die Sache doch umso schöner  

Heute gings über den gewohnten Weg vom Wildpark Richtung Monte Troddelöh hoch. Dort nahmen wir den Matsche trail wo der Montana fast in einer Pfütze ertrunken wäre  . Weiter gings dann zum langen Westtrail der leider garnicht mehr so lang zu befahren ist. Überall werden irgendwie Bäume gefällt   Dann nahmen wir ein Srück Brüderstrasse FAB und bestiegen dann den Tütberg. An der Schutzhütte dann die flotte Asphaltabfahrt runter zur Lüderich Aussicht. Das machen wir immer automatisch wenn die Harnas dabei ist  Den kurzen heftigen Anstieg zum Tütberg wieder hoch und dann den geilen trail Richtung Hellenthal. Über die Wiese zur Lüderich Brücke dann die Forstautobahn hoch und oben dann im Düstern die ebenen und später die langen downhill trails runter. Wieder über die Brücke und Richtung Lehmbach. Dort die Wurzeltrails hoch und die FAB zurück Richtung Brück . Logischerweise haben wir uns im _Fast Dunkeln _(schwach beleuchtet  da ja noch keine nightridetime) noch einmal den Matschetrail gegönnt und sind danach zum Parrkplatz zurück gerast. 

*Besonderheiten :*

Danke an Alle die dabei waren und diesmal ein besonderes Kompliment noch mal an Renate @ Tazz die erstmalig dabei war und sehr gut mitgehalten hat. Danke an Ingo @ i-men fürs gute co-guiding 


Streckenlänge : 32 km
Höhenmeter : ca. 500 hm 

Grafiken kommen wenn mir Ingo die Aufzeichnungen schickt.

Viele Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Guido


*Noch was : *

Im kleinen Kreis haben wir uns schon darüber unterhalten, es wurde der Wunsch nach einer 100%igen Anfänger/ Einsteiger Tour geäussert und nun konkretisiert sich die Sache *Am Wochenende 26./27. August* vormittags oder nachmittags beabsichtige ich eine ganz ruhige , super langsame mit ganz geringem technischen Schwierigskeitgrad * Königsforst Einsteiger Tour * anzubieten. Bei Interesse bitte Termin schomal im Kopf behalten oder notieren. Bitte PN an mich. Es wird aber auch einen LMB Termin geben. 

Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es natürlich wieder eine ganz normale KFL-Tour.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch was : *
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es natürlich wieder eine ganz normale KFL-Tour.


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. August 2006)

anbei das profil der gestrigen tour. war wie immer sehr schön, vorallem unterhaltsam   und sogar, bis auf guidos pfütze  trocken


----------



## bikekiller (17. August 2006)

Danke an montana für die schöne Tour gestern. Es waren erstmalig 4 Frauen dabei, die sich spontan zu einer Genusstruppe formierte und noch eine flotte Dame, die den Jungs vorne an der Spitze Angst machte. Das reicht fast für eine Damengruppe...    zum Glück haben die Herren immer schön auf uns gewartet und waren auch zu dem ein oder anderen Plausch mit uns bereit. So war die Zeit bergauf schnell rum und wir konnten die Hügel herunter cruisen.

Bis bald 
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (17. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an montana für die schöne Tour gestern. Es waren erstmalig 4 Frauen dabei, die sich spontan zu einer Genusstruppe formierte und noch eine flotte Dame, die den Jungs vorne an der Spitze Angst machte. Das reicht fast für eine Damengruppe...    zum Glück haben die Herren immer schön auf uns gewartet und waren auch zu dem ein oder anderen Plausch mit uns bereit. So war die Zeit bergauf schnell rum und wir konnten die Hügel herunter cruisen.
> 
> Bis bald
> bikekiller




@ bikekiller

Stimmt , und wenn wir die Gruppe geteilt hätten wär ich mit der Damentruppe weitergefahren , denn dort war ein cooles Tempo  

@ Lars

Danke für die Grafik. Mein linker Schuh wird wohl nie mehr trocken  

@ Boris

Bis nächsten Mittwoch. Bring gutes Wetter mit.  

Gruß Guido


----------



## crossfire (17. August 2006)

Die gestrige Tour war echt klasse! Vorallem super trocken!  

Bis nächsten Mittwoch!


Sonnige Grüße
Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (17. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> .....es wurde der Wunsch nach einer 100%igen Anfänger/ Einsteiger Tour geäussert und nun konkretisiert sich die Sache *Am Wochenende 26./27. August* vormittags oder nachmittags beabsichtige ich eine ganz ruhige , super langsame mit ganz geringem technischen Schwierigskeitgrad * Königsforst Einsteiger Tour * anzubieten. Bei Interesse bitte Termin schomal im Kopf behalten oder notieren.......einen LMB Termin geben......


Sehr schön ich hoffe doch mal da bekomme ich Urlaub und dann bin ich dabei  . So kann ich auch mal ganz vorne mitfahren


----------



## i-men (17. August 2006)

Jau, ich fand es auch ne nette Runde gestern.

Auch wenn mir, ähh meinem Reifen plötzlich ein wenig der Druck fehlte.

Da das dann auch der einzige Defekt gestern blieb und das bei so stattlicher Teilnahme, kann man das doch wohl durch gehen lassen.

Also dann bis Mittwoch


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2006)

Mensch Kinder´s war das schön mit euch   ..........

und meine Güte bin ich das wirklich gefahren  

So hoffe ich bis Mittwoch 
Renate


----------



## indian (18. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Im kleinen Kreis haben wir uns schon darüber unterhalten, es wurde der Wunsch nach einer 100%igen Anfänger/ Einsteiger Tour geäussert und nun konkretisiert sich die Sache *Am Wochenende 26./27. August* vormittags oder nachmittags beabsichtige ich eine ganz ruhige , super langsame mit ganz geringem technischen Schwierigskeitgrad * Königsforst Einsteiger Tour * anzubieten. Bei Interesse bitte Termin schomal im Kopf behalten oder notieren. Bitte PN an mich. Es wird aber auch einen LMB Termin geben.
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch gibt es natürlich wieder eine ganz normale KFL-Tour.



es gibt da noch was 
http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?menu=1&content=mtb_rookierunde

Guido, hoffentlich sehen wir uns nicht nur noch bei den "chill-wochenenden" 

Fahre im Moment immer noch kniebedingt minimal aber auf jeden Fall den Winter (der sich ja offensichtlich gerade ankündigt...) durch.

Freue mich auf Euch!
Bis bald mal wieder in den Wäldern...


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch was : *
> 
> Im kleinen Kreis haben wir uns schon darüber unterhalten, es wurde der Wunsch nach einer 100%igen Anfänger/ Einsteiger Tour geäussert



auch hier wird so etwas angboten. fahre da vielleicht mit dem kinderanhänger mit:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=682&woher=a_termine.php?limit_touren=0&kat=&


----------



## crossfire (18. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> auch hier wird so etwas angboten. fahre da vielleicht mit dem kinderanhänger mit:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=682&woher=a_termine.php?limit_touren=0&kat=&



Heyho Lars,

mit den Radlerfründen wollte ich auch schon immer ein Ründchen drehen. Wie sind egtl. die RR-Touren?

Bis später mal (spätestens wieder im Casino... he he)
Anke


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. August 2006)

crossfire schrieb:
			
		

> Heyho Lars,
> 
> mit den Radlerfründen wollte ich auch schon immer ein Ründchen drehen. Wie sind egtl. die RR-Touren?
> 
> ...



hi anke,

habe dich heute morgen vermisst  fahre dort doch einfach mal mit, dann weißt du es. die leute sind auf jeden fall sehr nett. ich selber fahre kein rr. erklärt aber dein gutes tempo, max war ja schwer beeindruckt 

warte noch auf termin zum mittagessen 

so long
lars


----------



## Cheetah (18. August 2006)

Da dachte ich, ich meld mich mal früh an, und was sehe ich? Schon 6 Anmeldungen am Freitag! Wo soll das noch enden?


----------



## Montana (18. August 2006)

Grüss Dich Ralf  leider lange nichts mehr voneinader gelesen bzw. gehört.

Deine Grüsse von Anke sind aber angekommen. Gut, das Du auch noch mal auf die Rookie SIT Tour hinweist. Es fahren ja auch ein paar Bekannte mit. Ich dachte der Termin wäre schon "ausgebucht". Wenn nicht fahren bestimmt noch ein paar Rookies aus unserem Kreis mit. Ich bin morgen den ganzen Tag mit dem bike unterwegs und kann daher am Sonntag def. nicht. 

Ich freue mich aber schon auf die nächste Tour mit Dir, denn für mich bist Du ganz einfach immer noch der guide der die *allerbesten* Wege kennt  

Viel Spass am Sonntag und bis hoffentlich bald.

Guido




			
				indian schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt da noch was
> http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?menu=1&content=mtb_rookierunde
> 
> Guido, hoffentlich sehen wir uns nicht nur noch bei den "chill-wochenenden"
> ...


----------



## Montana (18. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Da dachte ich, ich meld mich mal früh an, und was sehe ich? Schon 6 Anmeldungen am Freitag! Wo soll das noch enden?



In der Hardt , Frank , in der Hardt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> In der Hardt , Frank , in der Hardt


 
Bitte aber ohne Regen.  
Dann komme und coguide ich gerne.


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte aber ohne Regen.
> Dann komme und coguide ich gerne.



mädchen


----------



## crossfire (18. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte aber ohne Regen.
> Dann komme und coguide ich gerne.



Ich fand den Regen super!! Endlich mal wieder rumsauen.... *quiek*


----------



## indian (19. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss Dich Ralf
> 
> Ich freue mich aber schon auf die nächste Tour mit Dir, denn für mich bist Du ganz einfach immer noch der guide der die *allerbesten* Wege kennt
> 
> ...



Danke, Guido, sehr nett!
Dafür bist Du der "top-Thread-pflege-und-permanent-Touren-anbiete-Guide"!

Die besten Wege kennt immer noch die Natur! Mit ein bisschen Gefühl (und Glück) kann man ihr ab und an einen abluchsen...

Auf bald!


----------



## ka-ar (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

würde mich gerne der Tour am Mi. 23.08. anschliessen. Musste nur ne sehr lange Zeit mit dem Biken pausieren. Denke aber das die 35 Km/500 Hm kein Problem für mich sind.  

Trage mich spätestens heute Abend ins LMB ein. Erst mal 100% abchecken ob es zeitlich passt, dann lass ich mich einfach mal überraschen.

Gruß

Artur


----------



## Montana (21. August 2006)

Herzlich willkommen im Kreis, *Artur.*

Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitfahrer bzw. -in . Auch für Langzeitpausierende und Einsteiger sind unsere Touren prinzipiell geeigent. Der / die Langsamste bestimmt immer das Tempo, meistens ist das der guide  _ (Montana)_

*@ indian*

Danke sehr für das Lob, das Thema hier bleibt irgendwie sauber und trotzdem noch interessant. Das liegt bestimmt an der so super netten KFL-Meute   Wie war es denn Sonntag ? Hat alles gut geklappt ? 

Gruß Guido





			
				ka-ar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> würde mich gerne der Tour am Mi. 23.08. anschliessen. Musste nur ne sehr lange Zeit mit dem Biken pausieren. Denke aber das die 35 Km/500 Hm kein Problem für mich sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. August 2006)

Hallo KFL`er 

melde mich zurück und werde am Mittwoch sicherlich dabei sein.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## ka-ar (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe mich gerade ins LMB für die Mittwochstour eingetragen.
Habe nem Kumpel davon erzählt und er wollte evtl. mitfahren, hoffe das es 
in Ordnung ist?

Sind gespannt ob wir mit euch mithalten können.

Also dann bis Mittwoch......... 

Gruß

Artur


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. August 2006)

mal schauen ob wir erstmalig die 20er-grenze überschreiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (21. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen ob wir erstmalig die 20er-grenze überschreiten...




Nachdem ich im Frühjahr die *100   Freerider *in Köln  gesehen habe, war mein Ziel klar  

Gruß Guido  

......................................................................................................................



Nächste Woche gibt es dafür mal wieder ein Auswärtsspiel :



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> *- Öffentliche Bekanntmachung - ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cycle2sun (21. August 2006)

Ahoi Montana,
....das heisst also (....falls ich Alles richtig mitgeschnitten habe.....),dass die übernaechste Mittwochstour ausfaellt und dafür mal woanders gestrampelt wird ??
Ich haette Interesse an einer Teilnahme und wuerde mir dann gerne,da Car-Sharer und `wenns-geht-Autoverweigerer´mit Interessierten aus dem Koelner Raum ein SchoenerTag-Ticket teilen.
....Koeln-Bad Muenstereifel-Koeln....ist dann doch des Guten zuviel wenn zwischendurch auch noch Gelaende aufgesucht wird.
Alternativ wuerde ich mich auch,falls keine DB-Fahrgemeinschaft zustandekommen sollte,auch als BKB-zahlenden Mannschaftsbus- bzw PKW-Mitfahrer ins Gespraech bringen wollen....
...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Montana (21. August 2006)

Hallo [email protected]

ja , ein Auswärtsspiel steht mal wieder an   Die TTLer kommen abundzu zu _uns_ und _wir _fahren abundzu bei denn mit  Die Tour um BaMü herum ist jedenfalls sehr reizvoll   Fahrgemeinschaften sollten sich bestimmt ergeben und können am Mittwoch ja auch schon mal locker geplant werden.

Gruß Guido 



			
				cycle2sun schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi Montana,
> ....das heisst also (....falls ich Alles richtig mitgeschnitten habe.....),dass die übernaechste Mittwochstour ausfaellt und dafür mal woanders gestrampelt wird ??
> Ich haette Interesse an einer Teilnahme und wuerde mir dann gerne,da Car-Sharer und `wenns-geht-Autoverweigerer´mit Interessierten aus dem Koelner Raum ein SchoenerTag-Ticket teilen.
> ....Koeln-Bad Muenstereifel-Koeln....ist dann doch des Guten zuviel wenn zwischendurch auch noch Gelaende aufgesucht wird.
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (21. August 2006)

Hi Guido

Ich habe auch lange pausiert (bin seit über 48 Stunden nicht mehr gefahren) und würde mich euch gerne mal anschliessen. 
Mal schauen ob ich mithalten kann. 
Vielleicht hat ja meine bessere Hälfte auch Lust mitzukommen.

Gruß aus der Voreifel


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> mädchen


 
OK, ich komme mit.  

Aber wenn es wieder regnet  ,
werde ich wie ein altes Waschweib die ganze Tour rumzetern. 

Apropo Tour:

Ab ca. 21:00 Uhr sind einige südostgelagerten Trails zappenduster. 

Empfehle daher dringend für ausreichend lange und helle Leuchtdauer zu sorgen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (21. August 2006)

Hallo Uwe , du Ärmster   mein äusserstes Mitleid zur wahnsinnig langen Pause - Nur keine Angst : Das Tempo wird nicht zu hoch  

Bring Deine Beste bitte mit . Die Mädels freuen sich bestimmt noch über Zuwachs. Es sind bisher 3 . anja und bikekiller fehlen aber noch in der Sammlung.

Wir kriegen die Hundert irgendwann voll. 



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido
> 
> *Ich habe auch lange pausiert *(bin seit über 48 Stunden nicht mehr gefahren) und würde mich euch gerne mal anschliessen.
> Mal schauen ob ich mithalten kann.
> ...





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> *OK, ich komme mit.  *
> 
> Aber wenn es wieder regnet  ,
> werde ich wie ein altes Waschweib die ganze Tour rumzetern.
> ...



Wäre schön wenn du wieder ne kleine Hardt STR ....

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka-ar (21. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido
> 
> Ich habe auch lange pausiert (bin seit über 48 Stunden nicht mehr gefahren) und würde mich euch gerne mal anschliessen.
> Mal schauen ob ich mithalten kann.
> ...



Hallo,

habe selten so gelacht...... Ha , Ha , Ha 

Ansonsten kein Kommentar!


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wäre schön wenn du wieder ne kleine Hardt STR ....
> 
> Grüsse aus Colonia
> ...


 
Drück mal die Daumen ,
dass es nicht wieder so dauerhaft regnet,
da können wir mal ein paar vernünftige STRs im
kleinsten und vielseitigsten Bikerevier (3,5 km²  ) innerhalb einer NRW-Stadt befahren.  

Habe soeben meine täglich Hundeinspektionstour gemacht.
Was soll ich sagen,
wir sind bis auf die Knochen nass geworden. 
Mein Hund hatte bei der Rückkehr zumindestens mehr Glück als ich,
er wurde ausgiebigst trocken gerubbelt und gefönt. 
Ich sitze immer noch mit nassen Hose und T-Shirt vorm PC. 

So ich geh jetzt duschen. Schon wieder Wasser von oben. 
Aber wenigstens warm, und es gehorcht aufs Wort. 
Wasser marsch und Wasser stopp! 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (21. August 2006)

Ich hab in eBay gerade gutes Wetter für Mittwoch ersteigert.  
Der Massenveranstaltung steht nun nichts mehr im Wege.

Bis dann


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab in eBay gerade gutes Wetter für Mittwoch ersteigert.
> Der Massenveranstaltung steht nun nichts mehr im Wege.
> 
> Bis dann


 
Besser ist das.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. August 2006)

Mittwoch?    , was ist denn Mitwoch? 

Ich will diesmal nicht der Schuldige sein!


----------



## juchhu (21. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich hab in eBay gerade gutes Wetter für Mittwoch ersteigert.  *
> Der Massenveranstaltung steht nun nichts mehr im Wege.
> 
> Bis dann


 
Stimmt, zumindestens vorerst. 

Guckst Du hier und scrollst auf Mittwoch!

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (21. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch?    , was ist denn Mitwoch?
> 
> Ich will diesmal nicht der Schuldige sein!



@ ex-rainman aka green frog

Wo ist denn deine Anmeldung ?  

Wir sehen uns spätestens in BaMü.

LG Guido


----------



## Cheetah (22. August 2006)

An alle Rainmans und Unken:
*Das Wetter wird gut!*

Wenn nicht, könnt ihr mich mit Engereriegeln steinigen.


----------



## Montana (22. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Rainmans und Unken:
> *Das Wetter wird gut!*
> 
> Wenn nicht, könnt ihr mich mit Engereriegeln steinigen.



Stimmt  

Vorhersage für Mittwoch, 23.08.2006 abends

Temperatur: 18°C  - Niederschlagswahrscheinlcihkeit :  40%  - wolkig  -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quelle: wetter.com


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ ex-rainman aka green frog
> 
> Wo ist denn deine Anmeldung ?
> 
> ...



Isch komme doch nicht offiziäll, wegem dehm Wätter , weil isch ja nisch schuld sein will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen ob wir erstmalig die 20er-grenze überschreiten...



...kommt noch juchu 
...kommt noch Handlampe´s bessere Hälfte 
...kommt noch bikekiller 

 so sind`s wohl 20, lars 
... mit SIT-gemäßen Frauenanteil ..Hallo Guido 

 werde mal wieder mit dem Rad anreisen, wenn die Wetterprognose stimmt  

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Cheetah (22. August 2006)

Nun sind es 16 Mitfahrer.
Hallo Iris.


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. August 2006)

*21!* Inkl. Guide/o und undercover-TTL-Agent  .


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. August 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:
			
		

> ...... mit SIT-gemäßen Frauenanteil ...


Pah!  Never!  Duell?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Hallo Guido, was macht dein Tretlager???
@Born2bikewild Ich komme auch mit dem Rad aber ich will nicht dahin rasen.
So werde ich um 17:30 starten.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido, was macht dein Tretlager???
> @Born2bikewild Ich komme auch mit dem Rad aber ich will nicht dahin rasen.
> So werde ich um 17:30 starten.
> Gruß
> Klaus



...will auch nicht rasen, warte am Treffpunkt Kreisel auf @Redking*  *

Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!!
VG Helmut
born 2bike wild


----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:
			
		

> ...will auch nicht rasen, warte am Treffpunkt Kreisel auf @Redking*  *
> 
> Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!!
> VG Helmut
> born 2bike wild


Wie wo was meinst du mit Beleuchtung???? 
Werde denke ich so gegen 17:45 am Kreisel sein.
Okay ich pack ne Taschenlampe ein. 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

unter der Voraussetzung, dass bestimmte Herren für trockenes Wetter sorgen  , 
werde ich, 
um die Vorfreude ein wenig zu steigern 
und ab von meinen üblichen Geflogenheiten,
ein paar Tourinfos veröffentlichen.

Die nachfolgenden Infos beziehen sich nur auf den Tourabschnitt Hardt, 
"die hard", äh, die Hardt. 

Das Tempo wird langsam sein, 
der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist mittel (S0-S1 mit einigen kurzen S2-Sektionen, werden angesagt). 
Ausreichend Licht ist unbedingt erforderlich.

Der Tourabschnitt Hardt besitzt eine Länge von ca. 23 km,
und es müssen rund 560 Steigungshöhenmeter 'bewältigt' werden.
Bei einem pünktlichen Tourstart um 18:30 Uhr werden wir um ca. 19:00 Uhr den Tourabschnitt Hardt südöstlich der Grube Cox beginnen. 
Ca. 2-2,5 Stunden später werden den Tourabschnitt Hardt in Moitzfeld verlassen.
Von dort wird die Gruppe über Straße den TechnologiePark BGL ansteuern
und über die Autobahnfussgängerbrücke den Königsforst ansteuern, 
um dann mehr oder minder direkt zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour in Köln-Brück zurückzufahren.














VG Martin

PS: Licht nicht vergessen. 

PPS: Wehe, wenns regnet.

PPPS: Für Helmut @Eifelwolf: Mit SA=0 sind es ca. 680 hm.


----------



## hama687 (22. August 2006)

21 leute passen die denn alle in den wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> 21 leute passen die denn alle in den wald?


Wenn dias Verhältnis der angemeldeten zu den erscheinenden Bikern so ausfällt wie bei den willibike-Touren, dann sehe ich da echt ein Problem. Dort kann man fast davon ausgehen, daß doppelt soviele mitfahren, wie eingetragen sind. 

Dann hat morgen der gute Martin sein Hardt-Guiding schon wieder beendet, bevor der letzte auf den Trail gegangen ist


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> 21 leute passen die denn alle in den wald?


 
Klar, die können sich sogar darin verfahren (bis auf einen ), verirren und verhungern.  



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dias Verhältnis der angemeldeten zu den erscheinenden Bikern so ausfällt wie bei den willibike-Touren, dann sehe ich da echt ein Problem. Dort kann man fast davon ausgehen, daß doppelt soviele mitfahren, wie eingetragen sind.
> 
> Dann hat morgen der gute Martin sein Hardt-Guiding schon wieder beendet, bevor der letzte auf den Trail gegangen ist


 
Wenn der Mindestabstand zwischen zwei Bikern Geschwindigkeit in Km/h in Metern eingehalten wird (also bei 30 km/h 30 m Sicherheitsabstand), 
dann beträgt die Länge der Bikerschlange rund 600 m.
Problematisch wird das nur, wenn wir eine Acht drehen,
und ich durch die Bikerschlange fahre.  
Das könnte für einige Verwirrung sorgen. 

Wird schon schief gehen.

VG Martin

PS: Besser als Regen, denn das sorgt für Verstimmung beim Guide.


----------



## Montana (22. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo Guido, was macht dein Tretlager???*
> ....
> Gruß
> Klaus


Hallo Klaus, das liegt immer noch bei Höflichkeit und Service  leider. Nächste Woche solls aber. Super , dass Du dabei bist. Redking ist immer eine Garantie für ´ne gute Tour



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> unter der Voraussetzung, dass bestimmte Herren für trockenes Wetter sorgen  ,
> werde ich,
> ...


Klasse Martin   , ich fordere aber chickenways  und zur Not biete ich das Hardt Damenprogramm an   



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> 21 leute passen die denn alle in den wald?


Wo bleibt eigentlich der Junior Chef und Mitbegründer ? Hau rein .... 

[email protected] regte übrigens noch einen Abschluss in einem Biergarten an. In der Nähe der Grübe Cox an der Bensberger Str. / Ecke Milchborn ist doch auch ein ganz Netter.  Weiss eine(r) Öffnungszeiten etc. *Wer hätte Lust * ? Also bitte Jacken und viiiiiiiiiiiel  Licht mitbringen. 

LG Guido


----------



## JürgenK (22. August 2006)

Hallo Königsförster,

hatte ja auch schon mal überlegt bei euch mitzufahren, scheinen ja nette Touren zu sein. 
Aber morgen ist mir dann doch ein bischen zu voll. 
Würde mich aber gern mal einklinken um auch fremde Gefilde kennen zu lernen.
Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Vergnügen und wenig Pannen. 

Jürgen


----------



## Montana (22. August 2006)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Königsförster,
> 
> hatte ja auch schon mal überlegt bei euch mitzufahren, scheinen ja nette Touren zu sein.
> Aber morgen ist mir dann doch ein bischen zu voll.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen , danke für die netten Wünsche  du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen. 

Zu Morgen :    Verrückte Zeiten. 

LG Guido


----------



## Cheetah (22. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jürgen , danke für die netten Wünsche  du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Zu Morgen :    Verrückte Zeiten.
> 
> LG Guido


Einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Klasse Martin  , ich fordere aber chickenways  und zur Not biete ich das Hardt Damenprogramm an
> ...
> [email protected] regte übrigens noch einen Abschluss in einem Biergarten an. In der Nähe der Grübe Cox an der Bensberger Str. / Ecke Milchborn ist doch auch ein ganz Netter. Weiss eine(r) Öffnungszeiten etc. *Wer hätte Lust * ? Also bitte Jacken und viiiiiiiiiiiel  Licht mitbringen.
> ...


 
Nix Chickenways, schwierigere Stellen (für Anfänger) werden angesagt 
und können selbstverständlich geschoben. 
Sind bei der Route eh nur zwei/drei kurze Stellen.

Apropo Biergarten:

Das Ding heißt

*Am Kaisersch Baach*
Gladbacher Str. 72
51429 Bergisch Gladbach


Tel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




02204-911302

Öffnungszeiten und Website sind mir unbekannt.
Wer ruft morgen an?

VG Martin

PS:

Alternativ bietet sich das Restaurant Mangold oder das Schlossrestaurant-Bensberg oder -Lerbach an.


----------



## Montana (22. August 2006)

Dat ist dann schon gut fÃ¼r Uwe 

Im Biergarten rufe ich gerne an . Die Tour de Hardt sollte dann am Besten Milchborntal bzw. Grube Cox enden. 

LG Guido




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Chickenways, *schwierigere Stellen (fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger) werden angesagt *und kÃ¶nnen selbstverstÃ¤ndlich geschoben.
> Sind bei der Route eh nur zwei/drei kurze Stellen.
> 
> Apropo Biergarten:
> ...





			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Einer geht noch, einer geht noch reinâ¦


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. August 2006)

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich heute mitfahren kann. Da habe ich doch tatsächlich alle vier (!) Konterschrauben vom mittleren und großen Ritzel verloren   muss mal schauen ob mein dealer welche da hat (sollte er, oder  ). Hatte mich schon gewundert warum ich letztens Chainsucks hatte und nicht ordentlich schalten konnte 

Ansonsten in Anbetracht der Gruppengröße mein Vorschlag diese zu teilen, vielleicht sogar in eine Hardt- und eine Lüderichgruppe, da kommt man sich auch nicht ins Gehege.


----------



## bikekiller (23. August 2006)

Moin !

Auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren werde ich den KFL´lern heute noch einmal eine Kollektion Shirts im Auto anliefern. Sozusagen als Spätsommer Special vor der Eurobike...

Wer also noch ein cooles Shirt haben möchte, der bringe etwas Kleingeld (45,-) mit zur Tour. 

ACHTUNG: Damit es für den guide GUIDO nicht zu Abfahrtsverzögerungen wegen der Shirts kommt, beginnt der KFL Verkauf bereits ab *18:00 Uhr*. 

Bis heute abend dann !!!

P.S.: Biken kann ich leider noch nicht, weil mir am WOE ein süßer kleiner Hundi in den rechten Arm gebissen hat und die Wunde noch zuwachsen möchte... naja, ich dachte er wollte spielen....

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Cheetah (23. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mal schauen ob ich heute mitfahren kann. Da habe ich doch tatsächlich alle vier (!) Konterschrauben vom mittleren und großen Ritzel verloren   muss mal schauen ob mein dealer welche da hat (sollte er, oder  ). Hatte mich schon gewundert warum ich letztens Chainsucks hatte und nicht ordentlich schalten konnte
> 
> Ansonsten in Anbetracht der Gruppengröße mein Vorschlag diese zu teilen, vielleicht sogar in eine Hardt- und eine Lüderichgruppe, da kommt man sich auch nicht ins Gehege.


Im Notfall mail mal Klaus(Redking) an, meistens kann er helfen.

Keine Gruppenteilung!


----------



## Schnegge (23. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!!

   ich glaub ich guck nich' richtig... dat werden ja immer mehr  

Bei der Menge wird das guiden nicht einfach. Melde mich freiwilig als co-guide. Vielleicht sollte sich die guides  etwas früher Treffen 18:10 (?) und kurz den Ablauf bequatschen: Weg, evtl. Gruppenteilung usw.  . Wir wollen doch keinen im Wald verlieren, oder etwa doch  



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil mir am WOE ein süßer kleiner Hundi in den rechten Arm gebissen hat und die Wunde noch zuwachsen möchte... naja, ich dachte er wollte spielen....



hat doch auch nur gespielt , dummerweise aber mit deinem Arm  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bikekiller (23. August 2006)

> hat doch auch nur gespielt , dummerweise aber mit deinem Arm
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg




Ha, ha, ha.... witzisch....  

wo warst Du denn letzten Mittwoch ? Spurlos verschwunden...


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. August 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, ha, ha.... witzisch....
> 
> wo warst Du denn letzten Mittwoch ? Spurlos verschwunden...



Bestimmt eine neue super Runde in seinem Heimatrevier ausarbeiten, die er bald an einem SAMSTAG guiden wird!!!


----------



## ralf (23. August 2006)

Hallo KFLer,

ich bin richtig neidisch.  
Leider habe ich aber heute Abend in der Klasse meiner Tochter Elternabend.
Da muß ich hin.  

Ich wünssche euch jedoch viel Spaß bei eurer Megatour. Vielleicht steht ja morgen was in der Zeitung wie: "Wald hell erleuchtet" - oder "Ist denn schon Weihnachten?"  

Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche, Gruß Ralf 

PS: Gute Besserung Gertrud!


----------



## Schnegge (23. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt eine neue super Runde in seinem Heimatrevier ausarbeiten, die er bald an einem SAMSTAG guiden wird!!!



Nene. War mal ohne rad unterwegs...  zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen flegen   ... Da wird nix geguided   .
Werde demnächst aber mal wieder gemeinsames trailbügeln rund ums Naafbachtal anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka-ar (23. August 2006)

Hi @ all,

ich trage mich mal aus der Tour aus, weil:

1. Nicht in Besitz einer für heute Abend ausreichenden Beleuchtung bin
    bzw. garkeine Beleuchtung habe.   (Muss mir mal ne anständige kaufen).

2. Nachdem ich die Grafiken von juchhu gesehen habe, dachte ich mir,
    trainiere lieber noch was bevor du dich so einer Gruppe anschließt.

3. Mir ist es dann doch ein wenig zu voll.

Also dann, viel Spaß bei der heutigen Tour und lasst Euch danach das lecker Bier schmecken.  

Gruß

Artur


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. August 2006)

Also ich bin dann heute abend dabei  Die Kettenblätter sind wieder fest, gleich noch das Schaltauge gerade gebogen und Schaltung einigermaßen eingestellt. Ich glaube der Käfig ist auch noch krumm  und ich brauche wohl einen neuen Steuersatz


----------



## hama687 (23. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt eigentlich der Junior Chef und Mitbegründer ? Hau rein ....
> 
> 
> LG Guido




Der ist heute Abend zu Fuß vor Ort um ein Foto von der Mega Gruppe, vor der Schlacht zu machen bis 18:30


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2006)

Man man man , viel los bei euch heute Abend.  Für mich persönlich etwas zu spät ( und zu schwer ?! ) . Darum werde ich heute früher starten und in den Lüderich fahren  . Mal schauen wie die Bedingungen sind  
Also wünsche euch viel spass ,


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2006)

ka-ar schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> ich trage mich mal aus der Tour aus, weil:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Artur,

hier spricht Dein Flugkapitain. 

Mangelndes bzw. mangelhaftes Licht sprechen gegen eine Teilnahme bei Touren, deren fahrendes Ende derzeit nach 21:00 Uhr liegt. 
Totaler Quatsch. Ich plane eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei der Gruppengröße von etwas über 10 km/h ein. Die zwei/drei kurzen (wenige Meter) schwierigeren Stellen werden vorher angesagt und können ohne Problem 'überschoben' werden. Außerdem ist das eine Planung. Die Realität wird erfahrungsgemäß wg. Pausen und Pannen eine Teilmenge sein.
Ich muss solche Gruppengröße nicht zu oft haben, aber ab und zu ist das schon klasse. Muss man halt mal erlebt haben. Kann mich noch an einen Nightride in der Hardt erinnern, wo ich einen schmalen Trail von der Erdenburg (Ringwall  ) untergeführt habe. Als ich dann als Erster wieder auf dem Hauptweg angekommen war, habe ich auf den Trail zurückgeschaut und sah eine Meute von ca. 10 MTB-ler mit Licht und jeweils wenige Meter Abstand, wie eine Lichtschlange auf mich zufahren. Das war schon großes Kino.
Na dann das nächste Mal.

VG Martin


----------



## Lipoly (23. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist heute Abend zu Fuß vor Ort um ein Foto von der Mega Gruppe, vor der Schlacht zu machen bis 18:30




wenn du mich udn zwei bikes abholst kannste heute mit meinem cubeschrobeldingsbumshardtailradmitohnevielfederweg fahren  

evtl. komme ich heute auch aber das hängt noch von ein paar anderen faktoren ab! wenn ich komme komme ich,wenn nicht nicht!

LICHT? wer braucht das schon? meine minifunzel bringt sogut wie garnix!


----------



## bikekiller (23. August 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Nene. War mal ohne rad unterwegs...  zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen flegen   ... Da wird nix geguided   .
> Werde demnächst aber mal wieder gemeinsames trailbügeln rund ums Naafbachtal anbieten




schnegge ist ver lieeeehhhhbt, schnegge ist ver lieeeehhhhbt, schnegge ist ver lieeeehhhhbt... herzlichen Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle !    

bis nachher !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den heutigen Vormittag mit einer netten Referentin des Landessportbundes verbracht.
> 
> Die hat mir hinsichtlich unser gemeinsamen Touren mächtig eingeheizt.
> 
> ...


Werter Juchhu,

ich erlaube mir mal, dich in heimische Gefilde zu verfrachten .

Wußte nicht, dass du auf meine Anregungen so spontan und heftig reagierst .

Nimm die Wichtigtuer nicht zu ernst - es gibt auch ein Leben völlig am Deutschen Sportbund vorbei. Und es gibt unzählige, völlig unproblematische gemeinsame Verabredungen dazu, sich gemeinsam in den Wald zu begeben um sich gegenseitig weh zu tun .

Nehme dir ein Beispiel an den autonomen Ville-Bikern .

Ach ja, und die ganzen Leute sind sehr ehrenhaft, wollen letztlich immer nur dein Bestes: und das ist und bleibt deine Kohle.

Gruß
Den-BDR-Hammeln-schon-vor-24-Jahren-in-den-Hintern-Treter


----------



## Montana (23. August 2006)

*@ all *

Königsförster Montana spricht   : 

Heute abend werden wir, abweichned von meinem ersten Plan, durch den Königsforst über den Technologiepark Richtung Hardt biken. Im KF sind die Wege breiter und übersichtlicher und wir können ohne Gruppentrennung gemeinsam zum TP radeln. 

Dort nimmt uns _"mein"_ specialevent co-guide juchhu in Empfang und wird seine heissgegehrte Hardtrunde guiden. Ab dort mache ich den relaxten  backguide ( mit Klaus, wenn er will) 

Nach der Hardtrunde können wir versuchen uns noch in einem nahegelegenen Biergarten zu erfrischen  Es stehen mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.
.
Hier hätte ich eine Bitte an evtl. co-guides die nicht mittrinken  wollen. Bitte helft dann mit unsere Gäste ohne Durst  zum Parkplatz zurück zu guiden. Danke im Vorraus.

Bitte *FOTOAPPARATE* mitbringen  

Bis gleich

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. August 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Werter Juchhu,
> 
> ich erlaube mir mal, dich in heimische Gefilde zu verfrachten .
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt, gemäß dem Motto: 
Es wird nicht so heiß gegessen, 
wie es gekocht wird.

Aber ... Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. 

Mir geht es nicht darum, hier eine neue Organisationsstruktur aufzuziehen,
sondern lediglich um Information und Standortbestimmung.

Wir müssen uns klar machen, dass wir MTB-ler aus historischer Sicht nicht der willkommenen Waldnutzergruppe zugerechnet werden.

Da der Zuwachs dieser Sportart (Die Entwicklung diese Forums ist ein Indikator) immer größer wird,
da durch I-Net, gemeinsame Touren, Tourdatenaufzeichung per GPS und Nachfahren die Infos der Localspots einer immer größer werdenen Gruppe zur Verfügung gestellt werden, führt dies auf kurz über lang zu einer möglich Überbeanspruchung bestimmter Gebiete. Hier wird es dann zu Interessenskonflikten mit Waldeigentümer und Forstbehörden kommen.

Sind wir entsprechend organisiert (z.B. DIMB),
und suchen schon lange vor einer möglichen Konfliktentwicklung den Kontakt zur Öffentlichkeit bzw. zu den Behörden,
haben wir Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten.

Habe heute des Weiteren Kontakt mit Fersehjournalisten gesucht,
die sich Gedanken machen sollen,
wie und in welcher Art über die Winterpokalgruppen im Bereich Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebeung über die Dauer des Winters ein Doku gedreht bzw. als lose Folgen gesendet werden kann.

Ich mache ja ab und zu etwas mehr, als nur Zitronen falten. 

VG Martin

PS: Gibt bald dafür einen eigenen Thread. 
Anworten sind daher hier nicht nötig.


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hätte ich eine Bitte an evtl. co-guides die nicht mittrinken  wollen. Bitte helft dann mit unsere Gäste ohne Durst  zum Parkplatz zurück zu guiden.


Das wäre nicht schlecht, mir wird das sonst zu spät.


----------



## juchhu (23. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *@ all *
> 
> Königsförster Montana spricht  :
> 
> ...



Gute Idee 
Hier wartet (mit Timeslot 19:15 Uhr = UTC +2:00  ) Ihr Anschlussflug. 
Stellen Sie das Rauchen ein, schnallen Sie sich an.  
Verschränken Sie die Arme hinter dem Kopf 
und pressen Sie den Kopf zwischen Ihre Knie.  
Sodann geht es im Sturzflug (gemütliches Radeln über Siedlungsstraßen, ein paar hundert Meter) in die Hardt.
Entweder "Am Kaisersch Baach" Nahe der Grube Cox (von denen wir leider nicht wissen, ob sie geöffnet haben) oder die www.klausmann-kneipe.de (täglich ab 17:00 Uhr, bis der Letzte geht  ).
Von Letzteren ist die Rückfahrt zum Ausgangspunkt ein 'Katzensprung'. Lediglich die Kölnerstraße bis zum Brücker Wildpark fahren, dann rechts ab in den Wald und kurzes Stück später sind alle wohlbehalten am Ausgangspunkt.
Ich will Bilder, die Pultizer-Preise gewinnen (können ).
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. August 2006)

werde ebenfalls nicht biergärteln. aber die fotoknipps habe ich tatsächlich mal eingesteckt...


----------



## Lipoly (23. August 2006)

Der Super Action Fotograf hat warscheinlich seine knipsekiste auch am start!


bis nachher
lars


PS: PANZAAAAFAAAAHN


----------



## Redking (23. August 2006)

Ich les mir das alles nicht mehr durch hier . 
Also ich fahre jetzt los bis denne!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich les mir das alles nicht mehr durch hier .
> Also ich fahre jetzt los bis denne!
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Ich mache nachher einen Thread-/Posting-Test. 
Je schlechter das Ergebnis, desto größer wird der Straßenanteil. 
OK, war nur Spass. 

VG Martin

PS: LICHT nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Bikenstoffel (23. August 2006)

Danke an die 26 Mitfahrer für die lustige Tour  

Für die 3 Jecken aus Troisdorf waren es 67 Km und 685 hm auf der Uhr.

Gute Nacht und viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Montana (24. August 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an die 26 Mitfahrer für die lustige Tour
> 
> Für die 3 Jecken aus Troisdorf waren es 67 Km und 685 hm auf der Uhr.
> 
> ...



Gerne geschehen , Christoph. Es war auch für mich ein aussergewöhnliches Erlebnis,  
So viele nette MTB-biker -innen   

Bericht folgt morgen. Bitte stellt eure Fotos rein. 

Gute Nacht 

Guido


----------



## Redking (24. August 2006)

Hallo, Ich habe 2 Km mehr als Christoph!*FG*


Alle die dabei waren

Hier meine Bilder:











Westtrail 1

Westtrail 2

Abgehangene!





Im Dunklen

Da kommt noch wer!





Flugzeug






Flughafen!






Gruppe nach Troisdorf:






Danke für die Tour mit sovielen Leuten.
Ich bin total platt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2006)

Platt vor lachen?


----------



## Redking (24. August 2006)

Nee, eher wegen Müdigkeit, alle Knochen tun weh, 3959 Kalorien verlust, Hungerast, Durchschnittspuls von 140. Und 4Stunden auf dem Rad mit einem Durchschnitt von 17,4 Km/h mit einem 20,6 Kg Bike!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (24. August 2006)

Moin, moin,

war laut Uwes Bericht gestern am Abend/Nacht einen schöne, wenn auch sehr dunkle Tour.
Ich glaube meine Entscheidung abzubrechen war richtig...alllerdings schade.
Danke Jörg (?), fürs Geleit zum Parkplatz...ich Orientierungslegasteniker habe es ohne Verfahrer gefunden.
Und Danke Stefan, fürs uwebringen.
Nächstes mal bin ich mal wieder dabei...aber nicht diesen Samstag, Guido...da arbeite ich.

Karin


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,

hoffentlich geht es Dir, Karin, wieder etwas besser, obwohl Dein Post - bis auf die Signatur - doch noch etwas ungewohnt "farblos" ist  .

Herzlichen Dank den Tourausrichtern (guido und Martin) für die KFL-Tour gestern. Es ist nicht leicht, 26 (?) doch sehr unterschiedliche Biker(innen) unter einen Hut 






Startvorbereitungen zur Tour

zu bekommen. Trotzdem hatten alle sichtlich (und auch hörbar  ) Ihren Spaß, insbesondere zu vorgerückter Stunde, auch wenn das eigentliche Rahmenprogramm aus Zeitgründen nur zum Teil abgearbeitet werden konnte. 






Freundliche Mitfahrer(innen)  

Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Stunde konnte das TTL auch leider nicht mehr an einem der Höhepunkte des events, den Biergartenbesuch, teilnehmen  . Das wird natürlich einmal nachgeholt  .






Typische Arbeitsteilung/-haltung bei einer Reifenpanne  

Wir freuen uns schon darauf, das KFL-Team nächste Woche in Bad Münstereifel (siehe hier) zu begrüßen zu können .


----------



## hama687 (24. August 2006)

Also Klaus an deinen Bildern musste noch Arbeiten man erkennt ja gar nichts?   

So sah es für mich vor der Tour aus







und auf allen Bildern kein Auto


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> und auf allen Bildern kein Auto


...und kein Herr Sonntag, der es tatsächlich geschafft hat, sich unsichtbar zu machen... 

Dank an unsere Guides für ihre endlose Geduld, uns alle wohlbehalten durch das KF-Hardt Labyrinth und wieder zum Auto zu bringen  

Grüße enrgy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. August 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an die 26 Mitfahrer für die lustige Tour
> 
> Für die 3 Jecken aus Troisdorf waren es 67 Km und 685 hm auf der Uhr.
> 
> ...



Hallo an alle KFL & friends biker,

habe selbst knapp 70 km auf´m Tacho, frage mich aber wieviel wird wohl Iris @Solanum haben ( oder Michael @Delgado)?? 

Fazit: 
Der KFL-Mittwochstreff erreicht völlig neue Dimensionen, bin mal gespannt ob Guido sich auch alle Mitfahrer gemerkt hat!!     
Besonders im Dunkeln beeindruckt der Lichterkorso...fast schon wie bei den "Kölner Lichter"   

Habe neues "biketags-Trikot" sofort eingeweiht und hat mir auch noch die Luft aus dem Hinterreifen "gesaugt". 

Kenne die Hardt S1 und S2 Trails immer noch nicht richtig.  

Viele nette Mitbiker 

Auf weitere schöne KFL-Touren
VG Helmut

*born 2bike wild*


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. August 2006)

Hallo KFL-Giudes!

Danke für:

Lachtraining 
Für die Erfahrung, dass es geht manchmal schneller Bergauf als Bergab geht 
Das Singletrailsurfen mit 28 Personen eine ganz andere Perspektive erhält.
Grüne MTB in der Dämmerung schwer zu finden sind 
40 cm Abstand nicht immer 40 cm Abstand bedeuten.
Ich endlich mal die Kölner Lichter bewundern durfte 
Den ertsten Nightride seit März diesen Jahres 
Ich es nieeeeeeeee schaffen werde, die Namen zu behalten!!!!!!!!!!!
S1 und S2 jetzt in -J1 und -J2 umgetauft werden 
Die Gardaseeabfahrt gar nicht am Gardasee ist 
Ich endlich den Regenfluch gebrochen habe!!!!!!! 
Und noch einen besonderen Dank an Redking und Monsterchen, die aufgrund eines Kommunikationsprobleme den Inhalt von Klaus Rucksack offenbarten   

Bis bald.

Boris


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

so schön es war in einer großer Gruppe zu fahren, vorallem im Dunkeln die Lichterkette zu verfolgen, muss ich das nicht immer haben. Mein Ciclo hat mir nachher 34% Standzeiten angezeigt  Wenn ich meine An- und Abreise rausrechne kommen wir auf über 40%. Trotz aller Geselligkeit geht es doch eigentlich auch noch um Biken und Sport. Oder nicht  Um es kurz zu sagen: Ich FAHRE lieber mit 10 Leuten durch den Wald als mit 25 zu STEHEN.

Darum hier noch einmal mein Vorschlag eine solche Gruppe zu teilen   Ich denke dies würde auch nicht der Geselligkeit widersprechen. Man kann sich ja zusammen auf Forstautobahnen einrollen, dann trennen und beim  wiedersehen. Die Tomburger machen doch auch häufig eine normale (also harte) und eine light Tour die zusammen startet und am Ende wieder zusammengeführt wird.

Sollte ich als einziger dieser Meinung sein so dürft ihr nun auf mich einhauen  

Ein paar Bilder der gestrigen Tour findet ihr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/25268

Ich werde Donnerstag nicht mitfahren können. Findet sich denn für Mittwoch ein Ersatzguide?

So long
Lars


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Ich FAHRE lieber mit 10 Leuten durch den Wald als mit 25 zu STEHEN.


...keine Sorge, bald ist wieder "original" KFL-Wetter, dann hat sich das Thema mit den riesigen Gruppen von selbst erledigt. 
Ich bin gestern extra gekommen, weil soviele Leute eingetragen waren. Sport kann man das natürlich nicht nennen, eher Pflege zwischenmenschlicher Beziehungen. Mir hats gerade deswegen Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Cheetah (24. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...keine Sorge, bald ist wieder "original" KFL-Wetter, dann hat sich das Thema mit den riesigen Gruppen von selbst erledigt.
> Ich bin gestern extra gekommen, weil soviele Leute eingetragen waren. Sport kann man das natürlich nicht nennen, eher Pflege zwischenmenschlicher Beziehungen. Mir hats gerade deswegen Spaß gemacht!


*Richtig!* 

Sollte sich, wieder Erwarten, dauerhaft eine Gruppengröße über 15 einstellen, werden wir wohl eine Lösung finden. Eine Gruppengröße von >25 wird eher selten bleiben. 


Für mich war es ein einzigartiges Erlebnis. Den Lichterkorso und die Fröhlichkeit werden in meiner Erinnerung bleiben. Es war super gestern, mit jedem von euch.


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

kleine Anmerkung von zukünftigen Entwickler der J-Skala  :

Erst eine halbe Stunde zu spät kommen
und dann sich beschweren, 
dass wir die S1-S2 Trails nicht gefahren sind.  

Angesichts dieser Gruppengöße und sich ankündigender Dunkelheit
habe ich geschickterweise das Programm zusammengestrichen.

Die S2-Spots haben wir nicht angefahren, mit vielleicht wohlwollender Ausnahme der 40 cm Stufe zur Grube Cox, die übrigens nach S-Skala ein S2 ist. 

Die Gardaseeabfahrt ist nach S-Skala ein kurzer S1-Spot.

Bei kleinerer Gruppestärke zeige und befahre ich gerne die S1-S2 Spots. Ansonst heißt es nicht umsonst Hardter Singletrailrunden, also weitesgehend lockeres Surfen.

So, genug skalierendes Geschwätz!  

Thema Gruppenerlebnis:

Ich fand es klasse,
wenn auch grenzwertig.
Die richtige UP-und Downhillgeschwindigkeit ist bei der Gruppengröße fast unmöglich zu finden, zumal die Leistungsunterschiede schon groß waren.
Gruppentrennung konnte durch das kleine Revier (3,5 km², von denen wir ca. 2/3 ausgenutzt haben) und gute Handyerreichbarkeit relativ schnell wieder zusammengeführt werden.
Keine Unfälle mit Folgen und m.W. auch keine Pannen im Hardter Tourabschnitt.
Der gemeinsame Abschluss im Biergarten wäre die Krönung gewesen,
aber leider hatten einige TeilnehmerInnen noch einen deutlich
längeren Nachhauseweg als nur bis zum Ausgangspunkt Köln-Brück.
Es hat nicht geregnet, zumindest habe ich nichts bemerkt,
sonst wäre ich ja vorzeitig nach Hause gefahren. 
Der Lichterkorso auf der abschließenden Anfahrt zum Hardter Rücken war wieder ein einzigartiges Erlebnis. 

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich gerne die leichte Nightridetour "Zum blauen Flughafen" in Erinnerung bringen. Es ist eine leichte Tour mit max. 40 km und ca. 300-400 hm auf schönen S0-Weg/-Trails u.a. durch die Wahner Heide. Ausgangspunkt ist wie immer bei den KFL-Touren Köln-Brück.
Die Streckenführung ist auch für größere Gruppen geeignet.
Legendär war @ Hardy_aus_k Verköstung mit Glühwein, Brot, Käse, Keksen und Schokolade auf dem Aussichtspunkt mit Blick auf den "blauen Flughafen".

Hat jemand Interesse? 

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich gerne die leichte Nightridetour "Zum blauen Flughafen" in Erinnerung bringen. Es ist eine leichte Tour mit max. 40 km und ca. 300-400 hm auf schönen S0-Weg/-Trails u.a. durch die Wahner Heide. Ausgangspunkt ist wie immer bei den KFL-Touren Köln-Brück.
> Die Streckenführung ist auch für größere Gruppen geeignet.
> Legendär war @ Hardy_aus_k Verköstung mit Glühwein, Brot, Käse, Keksen und Schokolade auf dem Aussichtspunkt mit Blick auf den "blauen Flughafen".
> ...


 
Interesse eindeutig ja  , obwohl man uns voriges Jahr ebenso eindeutig die "Verköstigung" (danke für den Hinweis  ) unterschlagen hat  .


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2006)

@martin
interesse immer  freue mich aber jetzt auch schon auf den nächsten sommer. dann können wir die trails in der hardt auch mal im hellen und trockenen fahren  

ps: was ziehst du eigentlich im winter noch alles an wenn du jetzt schon so rumfährst?


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Interesse eindeutig ja  , obwohl man uns voriges Jahr ebenso eindeutig die "Verköstigung" (danke für den Hinweis  ) unterschlagen hat  .


 
Nur zur Erinnerung: Ich hatte bzw. habe nur die Aufgabe des Guides. 
Es ist kein all-incl.-Programm mit Catering. 
Da können sich gerne andere drüber den Kopf zerbrechen. 



			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @martin
> (1)interesse immer  (2)freue mich aber jetzt auch schon auf den nächsten sommer. dann können wir die trails in der hardt auch mal im hellen und trockenen fahren
> 
> (3)ps: was ziehst du eigentlich im winter noch alles an wenn du jetzt schon so rumfährst?



registriert.
Bei 3,5 km² Reviergröße und etwas über 100 hm Differenz sind die Trails leider nicht lang, und die Längeren nicht schwer, d.h. es ist 'nur' lockeres Surfen angesagt. Bei höherer Geschwindigkeit ist dies aber trotzdem durchaus von Reiz. Darüberhinaus haben wir einige Spots S1-S2, die aufgrund ihrer Kürze (liegt in der Natur des Spots ) ideal für wiederholte Übungen sind. Lediglich ein Spot hat eine Ausdehnung über 30 m und ist ein schöner S2-Downhill.
Das Bärenfell. Der gestrige Bekleidungskonzept ist Teil meines Entschlackungs- und des Anti(-Brom- und Him-)Bär-Programmes. 
Ich neige dazu, mich immer etwas zu warm anzuziehen.
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (24. August 2006)

Das war ja wohl der Hammer gestern. Danke nochmal an Guido und Martin für dieses einmalige Erlebnis. Vor allem im Dunkeln,fand ich es unbeschreiblich.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Interesse?



UNBEDINGT


----------



## Montana (24. August 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja wohl der Hammer gestern. Danke nochmal an Guido und Martin für dieses einmalige Erlebnis. Vor allem im Dunkeln,fand ich es unbeschreiblich.
> 
> 
> 
> UNBEDINGT



Danke für die netten Worte , Ingo , Enrgy , 2 X Helmut , Boris und Frank  
Danke auch für die kritschen Worte, Lars  
Danke an hama, Klaus und Lars für Fotos und Videos
Danke an Ingo für die Trackaufzeichnungsdaten
Danke an Martin für grossartige co-guiden  
*Danke ganz besonders an Jö[email protected] Schnegge *für erstklassigen Teamgeist d.h. aufopferungsvolles Zurückbringen zunächst von Kalinka und später der nichttrinkenden Gäste 

Gruß 

Guido _(der immer noch ganz am Anfang des Berichts von gestern steht)_


----------



## Handlampe (24. August 2006)

Von mir auch einen Dank an Alle.
Klar, das man in so einer großen Gruppe nicht für einen Alpencross trainieren kann. 

Aber deswegen waren wir ja auch nicht da.
....und auch, wenn man das den Tomburgern nicht immer abnimmt: Wir fahren, weil wir Spass dabei haben wollen- egal bei welchem Tempo....schnelles Tempo macht natürlich mehr Spass  .....aber mangelndes Tempo wurde durch viele nette Mitfahrer(Innen) kompensiert.

@Klaus: Super Bilder......das nenn ich wahres KFL-Nostalgie-Feeling  

@Martin: Schöne Ecke, da bei dir um die Ecke. Gerade der Abschnitt in der Grube zwischen den Teichen hindurch hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Aber unbestrittenes Highlight der Tour war die mörderische  S5 Abfahrt zurück nach Brück auf gefährlicher Hauptstrasse mit extrem losen Asphaltuntergrund


----------



## Enrgy (24. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Aber unbestrittenes Highlight der Tour war die mörderische  S5 Abfahrt zurück nach Brück auf gefährlicher Hauptstrasse mit extrem losen Asphaltuntergrund


Jou, mir zittern jetzt noch die Knie und meine Bremse war am Ende!!


----------



## Montana (24. August 2006)

Grosses Rad - Sportfest im Wald
*
23.08.2006   KÃ¶nigsforst*  (KÃ¶ln) 






Foto : hama 687

von links nach rechts : Lars @ Lipoly , Christoph @ Bikenstoffel,, Volker @ Enrgy , Iris @ solanum  , Michael @ Delgado (hockend) , Helmut @ Eifelwolf , Ingo @ i-men ,  Uwe @ Handlampe ,  Karin @ Kalinka , Klaus @ Redking (sitzend) , Lars @ MTB-Kao (sitzend) , Helmut @ born2bikewild  (sitzend) , JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge , Frank @ Cheetah , Boris @ GrÃ¼ner Frosch (hockend) , Renate @ Tazz , Guido @ Montana (sitzend) , Stefan @ wingover , Renata @ harnas , Stephan @ cycle2sun , Uli @ hummok , windsurfer xxl , monsterchen , Michael  @ cannibal 

Leider nicht auf dem Foto aber auch mitgefahren sind :

Michael @ OAS , Berndhard II @ bernhardwalter , Anja @ _anja_ , Martin @ juchhu 

Anwesende Verletzte bzw. z.Zt. radlose KFLer : 

Gertrud @ bikekiller , Alex @ hama687

*
Tourbeschreibung :*

Es trafen sich ein paar  mehr oder weniger bekannte Mountainbiker (-innen) und fuhren Fahrrad im KÃ¶nigsforst. Teilweise fÃ¼hrte _Montana_ spÃ¤ter dann special agent _Juchhu _ die Gruppe. Unterwegs wurde viel gelacht und  gequatscht , oft standen wir wartend herum und manche flickten SchlÃ¤uche und so ein Kram. Im KÃ¶nigsforst war es oft ebentrailig und nur manchmal steil. . SpÃ¤ter in der Hardt war es steiler , beÃ¤ngstigender  und wir verloren uns schon mal aus den Augen   Die mir aber ganz besonders am Herzen  liegen sind nie verschollen. Durch Handy Kontakt konnten wir die Gruppe immer wieder erneut zusammen fÃ¼hren. Dann wurde es dunkel, trotzdem zeigte _Juchhu_ keine Gnade und weiter ging es Ã¼ber _gefÃ¤hrlichste_ Hardt trails bis wir plÃ¶tzlich und unverhofft vor einem Biergarten  strandeten. Dort verabschiedeten sich leider die teilweise von weit angereisten GÃ¤ste. . Nur der ganz harte Kern blieb auf ein paar SÃ¤fte , supereisgekÃ¼hlte Cola und diverse Biere sitzen  Dann ging es nach Hause. Hier zog _Montana_ das GebÃ¼sch teilweise der Strasse vor, was mangels vernÃ¼nftigem Licht zum einzigen Mini-Verfahrer    (5 Min. vom Auto entfernt) fÃ¼hrte. Aber wenig spÃ¤ter traf dann glÃ¼cklicherweise auch die Nachhut wohlbehalten am Parkplatz ein. 

*Fazit :* Super geile Sache  , Total nette Mitfahrer (-innen) ,  nightride im August ,  MTB  Erlebnisse die wir nie vergessen werden ,  Sport war da natÃ¼rlich weniger , Fun war angesagt, es kann meiner Meinung nach weiterhin auch abundzu in grÃ¶Ãeren Gruppen  gefahren werden , das Wetter wird die Nachfrage bestimmen , ganz sicher  


Vielen Dank an die co- guides *Juchhu* und ganz besonderen Dank an *Schnegge* wegen klasse âNot- und GÃ¤ste - NachhausefÃ¼hrguidingâ   


Angaben zu HÃ¶henmetern und gefahrenen kms sind diesmal Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig. 


Spruch des Abends  von Redking (sinngemÃ¤Ã)  : 



> _Wenn es dich irgendwann richtig gepackt hat und du mit dem MTB trails fÃ¤hrst (fahren kannst)  so wird das irgendwann zu einer Art Sucht. So geil ist  das â¦. _



Danke euch allen , dass ihr dabei wart    

LG Guido​


----------



## juchhu (24. August 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> (1)@Martin: Schöne Ecke, da bei dir um die Ecke. Gerade der Abschnitt in der Grube zwischen den Teichen hindurch hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> (2)Aber unbestrittenes Highlight der Tour war die mörderische S5 Abfahrt zurück nach Brück auf gefährlicher Hauptstrasse mit extrem losen Asphaltuntergrund



Klein, aber fein.  Vielleicht rollen wir ja mal in einer kleineren Gruppe
und nehmen die beiden Ringwälle (Erdenburg in der Hardt und Lüderich) unter die Stollen. Dann können wir auch die etwas schwieriger Trails/Spots anfahren.
Während Ihr Lutschen es gemütlich habt bergab rollen lassen, habe ich die erweiterte Bergwertung (vom Biergarten "Am Kaisersch Baach" bis zum Hackberg in Moitzfeld) der "Rund um Köln"-Tour, sprich die Kopfsteinpflasterschlossauffahrt (Uphill S10 ), in Traumzeit geschafft.
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (24. August 2006)

Hallo @ All  

Ja ,das war ja nett, ich sorge ja dann auch für die super durchschnittszeit in euren Touren   

Ihr seit @ all SUPER 

Werde üben üben und ääääähhhh nochmal üben dann klapps auch im dunkeln 

Gruß Renate


----------



## Montana (24. August 2006)

Ihr habt _natürlich_ Anspruch auf Daten :

*Unsere Megatour in 2D*





*Unsere Megatour Höhendiagramm *





LG Guido​


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2006)

möchte ja nicht das hier der ein falscher eindruck ensteht: ich fand's ja auch klasse, beeindruckend und lustitsch. einige kommentare und sprüche von gestern könnte man sich auch mal auf's bikeshirt drucken. woran die tomburger, wie immer eigentlich, fleissig mitgewirkt haben   außerdem muss ich dir, uwe, widersprechen: das war absolut alpenx-training. bei dieser immensen geschwindigkeit die trails herunterzukriechen gibt gute nackenmuskeln  sollten wir die von martin vorgeschlagene flughafentour machen müssen wir bei einer solchen gruppengröße aufpassen das die flieger nicht meinen wir wären die landebahn


----------



## Handlampe (24. August 2006)

Hut ab, Guido. 

Da hast du ja tatsächlich noch alle Namen zusammen bekommen. RESPEKT


----------



## Handlampe (24. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> möchte ja nicht das hier der ein falscher eindruck ensteht: ich fand's ja auch klasse, beeindruckend und lustitsch. einige kommentare und sprüche von gestern könnte man sich auch mal auf's bikeshirt drucken. woran die tomburger, wie immer eigentlich, fleissig mitgewirkt haben   außerdem muss ich dir, uwe, widersprechen: das war absolut alpenx-training. bei dieser immensen geschwindigkeit die trails herunterzukriechen gibt gute nackenmuskeln  sollten wir die von martin vorgeschlagene flughafentour machen müssen wir bei einer solchen gruppengröße aufpassen das die flieger nicht meinen wir wären die landebahn


----------



## Montana (24. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ... sollten wir die von martin vorgeschlagene flughafentour machen müssen wir bei einer solchen gruppengröße aufpassen das die flieger nicht meinen wir wären die landebahn



Wer den Bericht zur letztjährigen *Blauer Flughafentour *lesen möchte findet den hier. Und wer an der Geschichte dieses Forums interessiert ist kann mal die Entwicklung dieses event ab z.B. hier lesen. Köstlich .. leicht zeitintensiv   aber lohnt 100%

Hier nochmal das geile Plakat vom Alex aus dieser Zeit  : Wer ist wohl der im gelben Trikot ?


----------



## hama687 (25. August 2006)

Ich glaub das war Uwe dem die KF*L*ufftiger Boden zu Schaffen gemacht hatt


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. August 2006)

Hi Leute,

da ich gerade einen HAC4 Pro Plus geschossen habe, verkaufe ich demnächst meinen Ciclo CM436M (Tacho, Höhenmesser...) inkl. PC-Interface und Software. Weitere Infos zu dem Teil gibt es auf der Seite von Ciclosport.

65 Öhro

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß und nice weekend
Lars


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2006)

Hier gibt's von mir auch noch ein kleines Video zur Demo

Für die Qualität :kotz: kann ich nix....wird halt von sevenload so runtergerechnet. Bei mir auf'm PC sieht's besser aus.

P.S.

Ich hoffe, ich kriege keinen Ärger, weil ich bei Klaus und Lars geklaut hab.


----------



## Montana (25. August 2006)

Hallo Mr. Handlampe  

Du wirst immer besser    
Geiles Video der Demo und die Qualität ist zumindest bei mir sehr gut.

Gut aufheben das Teil   bitte

Danke für das Filmen , Schneiden ,  Vertonen und Uploaden

Gruß Guido





			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt's von mir auch noch ein kleines Video zur Demo
> 
> Für die Qualität :kotz: kann ich nix....wird halt von sevenload so runtergerechnet. Bei mir auf'm PC sieht's besser aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. August 2006)

Ha Ha  

Komm ich jetzt ins Fernsehn ??  

Video ist sehr gut angekommen   
sowieso sehr schöne Fotos hier ins Forum gestellt worden 

macht jedenfalls echt spaß mit euch allen


Gruß Renate


----------



## Pepin (25. August 2006)

echt cooles video uwe


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. August 2006)

sehr geehrter herr handlampe,

wegen urheberschutzverletzung und nicht genehmigter nutzung meines bildmaterials, werden sie demnächst post von meinem anwalt erhalten.

   

sehr schön gemacht   hätte vielleicht mehr filmen statt foten sollen


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle KFL & friends biker,
> 
> habe selbst knapp 70 km auf´m Tacho, frage mich aber wieviel wird wohl Iris @Solanum haben ( oder Michael @Delgado)??



Solanum 75km, Delgado 150km


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2006)

Tja an einem frühen Samstag morgen, hatt unsere Königsforst besitzer Guido zu einer Leichten runde ausgerufen...







und alle kammen zum...






insgesamt,5 Leute die es Leicht und Locker mögen 
















naja wie immer HAM(M)ER Bilder , war ne super schöne Tour danke Gudio und mit Biker


----------



## hama687 (26. August 2006)

geko auswertung bitte


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. August 2006)

Das Bild 4 (mit Renate) sieht geländemäßig eigentlich nicht nach "leichter Runde" aus, das ist doch mindestens "J 3"   aufwärts.... . Aber tolle Idee, Guido, so eine Schnupperrunde for Beginners (obwohl ich auf den Bildern - außer Dir - auch schon zwei Hasen älteren Semesters [= gestandene Mountainbiker] sehe.....  ).


----------



## Montana (26. August 2006)

Stimmt Helmut , aber der kleine Umweg über die doch sehr nassen Wurzeltrails an der Forsbacher Mühle kam durch den Vorschlag unseres lang abwesenden Mifahrers *hama687*  zustande. Die Bilder täuschen daher etwas über den easy Tour Verlauf. Tazz war schon wieder kurz davor mich lynchen  zu wollen. Mini Bericht und Geko Kram folgt.

zur *easy tour extended * 

Nach Ende der Tour um 12:30 Uhr und ca. 30 km / 180 hm fühlten sich *Tazz*, *Kettenfresser* und *Montana* noch stark genug die ganzen trails in der Schluchter Heide bis hinein in die Hardt (siehe Mittwoch) zu fahren. An der Gardaseeabfahrt gab es wieder böse Blicke.  Darauf hin sind wir nur noch nach oben gefahren und haben lecker Kaffee und Cola getrunken und dabei herausgefunden wer das schönste Werkzeug  und den schönsten Ersatzschlauch  besitzt. Eindeutiger Sieger war Sven  Nette MTBiker  am Nachbartisch zeigten , dass  viele Zigaretten und je 1 Liter Weizen eine gute Pausenverpflegung sind.  Dann fuhren wir ganz nach oben bis zur Hauptstrasse. Uber den Technologiepark ging es zurück in den KF. Hier _zwang_ ich die Beiden noch den Tütberg mitzunehmen, was ein Glück , denn so trafen wir noch *Bernhard I*  und plauschten ein wenig.  Danach hiess es flott zurück (schnelle Hubbel Abfahrt), jetzt gerieten wir unter Zeitdruck  Ich wollte trotzdem noch den langen Westrail mitnehmen  Es war einmal  Schön , das wir ihn am Mittwoch noch gefahren sind (kurz vor der Reifenpanne) ... es gibt ihn _(vorerst)_ nicht mehr .. . überall gefällte  grosse Bäume ...  Daher ein blöder Umweg und es ging so schnell wie möglich zum Parkplatz zurück. Dort Tschüss *Kettenfresser *  (hatte natürlich Spezialparkplatz)  und ab nach Hause. Zu  Hause hatten Tazz und Montana dann* 83 km* bei *5:30 Std. *eff. Fahrzeit  auf dem Tacho .

Superschöne *easy *Tour

LG Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild 4 (mit Renate) sieht geländemäßig eigentlich nicht nach *"leichter Runde" *aus, das ist doch mindestens "J 3"  aufwärts....  Aber tolle Idee, Guido, so eine Schnupperrunde for Beginners (obwohl ich auf den Bildern - außer Dir - auch schon zwei Hasen älteren Semesters [= gestandene Mountainbiker] sehe..... .


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2006)

Heute ging es fÃ¼r mich mal wieder in den KÃ¶nigsforst zum MontanaÂ´s âSuper easy flow Tourâ  . PÃ¼nktlich 9:31 Uhr ( auf den letzten DrÃ¼cker ) bin ich am Treffpunkt eingetroffen . Dort haben alle auf mich gewartet , zwei kannte ich schon der Rest war neu fÃ¼r mich.  
Jetzt ging es auch schon los , durch den Forst  ein oder anderen Trail direkt mitgenommen . Ab und zu ne Pause zum Quatschen und weiter gings. Dann kamen wir an eine Stelle "Wurzeltrails an der Forsbacher MÃ¼hle" wo âRedkingâ nur runter fÃ¤hrt die StraÃe Ã¼berquert und in den Trail einbiegt. Ganz in Gedanken an diesen Steilhang , habe ich doch glatt den alten , zugewachsenen Baumstamm Ã¼bersehen  und da war es auch schon passiert . ( und das auf ner Easy Tour ) Aber auÃer HautabschÃ¼rfungen am rechten Arm , Schulterschmerzen in der linken Schulter und blaue Flecken an jedem Oberschenkel ( erst heute Abend entdeckt ) ist nichts passiert .  
Kurze Pause wurde eingelegt ( Fotostory mit Hama und  Renate ) . AnschlieÃend ging es weiter und kurz danach verlieÃen Alex die KrÃ¤fte und er machte sich auf den Weg nach Hause ( hatte am Vortag FuÃball gespielt ) Ich glaube aber Die Fotostory mit Renate hat Ihm den Rest gegeben  . 
Weiter mit Guido durch den Forst,  hier hin da hin und anschlieÃend wieder zum Startpunkt . Dort kurz verabschiedet von Anja und Freund . Dabei wurde spontan gefragt ob man(n) noch Zeit hÃ¤tte . Nichts dagegen einzuwenden . Also auf zur *zweiten Runde *. Guido fÃ¼hrte uns zwei noch in den Forst Ã¼ber schÃ¶ne Trails und weite ging es . Als die Uhr 2 geschlagen hatte hatten wird das Schwimmbad in Bensberg erreicht . Alle hatten noch Lust und Zeit , also wurde *âunter groÃer Zustimmung von Renate*â die Hardt angefahren .   Ãber unzÃ¤hlige Wege/Trails wurde die Gardasee abfahrt angefahren . und kurz hinab gestÃ¼rzt  ( die Dame wartete oben ) *nicht bÃ¶se sein *.   AnschlieÃend diverse Steigungen hinauf , darauf folgte Wassermangel der Trinkflaschen.  Diese wurden dann in der GaststÃ¤tte (Naturfreude ) wieder gefÃ¼llt . NatÃ¼rlich wurde dort lange verweit , mit den Bike-Werkzeug gefachsimpelt  und was getrunken (Danke fÃ¼rs einladen Guido)    . AnschlieÃend wieder auf die RÃ¤der und Ã¼ber den TÃ¼tberg zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt . 
Bei mir waren es dann 66,45 km und 477 hm  

Hat SpaÃ gemacht mit euch allen.  Gerne wieder easy flow Touren !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Darauf hin sind wir nur noch nach oben gefahren und haben lecker Kaffee und Cola getrunken und dabei herausgefunden wer das schönste Werkzeug  und den schönsten Ersatzschlauch  besitzt. Eindeutiger Sieger war Sven  ...


Aber nur was das Werkzeug angeht. Der Schlauch von Tazz war eindeutig der beste  


			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hier _zwang_ ich die Beiden noch den Tütberg mitzunehmen,...


Wir wussten ja nicht wo es nach Hause geht also immer dir nach  


			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Dort Tschüss *Kettenfresser *  (hatte natürlich Spezialparkplatz)  und ab nach Hause...


So muss das sein . Bin ja dann Warmgefahren zum Treffpunkt erschienen


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2006)

Hallo @all  

Tja,   meinen vorredner haben es ja nun auf den Punkt gebracht  

Super easy Runde  
Garderseeabfahrt mal wieder nicht geschaft , obwohl es heute super hell war  und da wo Alex fahren wollte wollte ich auch nicht  ansonsten bin ich schön Rad gefahren   
hmmmmm jaja


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2006)

Ach so !!! 

@Guido ich würde Dich niemals Lynschen........  Danke für die schöne Tour  und es hat super viel Spaß gemacht ! 

Hey @Sven hat spaß gemacht mir Dir zu Biken   ( DANKE )und einen netten Bericht verfaßt !!!!

Besser kann man ja seinen Samstag nicht verbringen außer auf dem Rad 

   
Renate


----------



## Cheetah (28. August 2006)

Der Mittwoch könnte der trockenste Tag in dieser Woche werden. Wenn sich die Prognose bestätigt, und nur leichter Regen erwartet wird, bin ich mit dabei.  


Die blöde Zählerei der Mitfahrer las ich diesmal, ich weiß ja jetzt wo so was endet.


----------



## Günni69 (29. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mittwoch könnte der trockenste Tag in dieser Woche werden. Wenn sich die Prognose bestätigt, und nur leichter Regen erwartet wird, bin ich mit dabei.
> 
> 
> Die blöde Zählerei der Mitfahrer las ich diesmal, ich weiß ja jetzt wo so was endet.



Da brauchst Du morgen auch nicht viel zählen, denn die Tour findet nicht statt, sondern es wird am Donnerstag in BaMü gefahren. Auswärtsspiel!  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2940621&postcount=3037


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. August 2006)

Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauchst Du morgen auch nicht viel zählen, denn die Tour findet nicht statt



wer sagt das denn? vielleicht schaust du mal nach, denn wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (29. August 2006)

Yo, auch ein prominenter Mitfahrer ist mit dabei, man sagt ihm gehöre der KF.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2006)

So habe mich auch mal für *Mittwoch* angemeldet  
Ich hoffe doch das die Geschwindigkeit : *mittel * nicht wörtlich genommen wird  . Muss meine Schulter noch was schonen


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (29. August 2006)

Hi KFL and all friends  

Freu´mich daß ihr trotz des regulären Terminausfall´s was macht  
..und sogar viele andere auch gerne mitkommen 



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, auch ein prominenter Mitfahrer ist mit dabei, man sagt ihm gehöre der KF.



..und wir haben ja noch ein *Mr.Undercover*dabei 

werde vielleicht wieder aus Troisdorf mit Rad anrollen, kommt noch wer mit?? naj hoffentlich hat Petrus mal ein einsehen, war jedenfalls in Hangelar am Flugplatz beim Blitzeinschlag ganz in der Nähe unterwegs, allerdings mit dem Auto.
Bis morgen und viele Grüße von Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Günni69 (29. August 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt das denn? vielleicht schaust du mal nach, denn wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil



Sorry, aber den Eintrag habe ich tatsächlich nicht gesehen. Liegt wohl an dem vielen Regen zur Zeit.  
Lag aber nur  zu 50% falsch, da es sich hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3067) um eine Ersatztour handelt. Hatte ja nur von der orginalen geschrieben das sie morgen nicht stattfindet.  
Na dann viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## hama687 (29. August 2006)

Wenns nicht Regnet bin ich auch dabei mit meiner Mühle... ps. zu dem Bike schauen darf man Sprüche verkneifen   


mal schauen wie lange ich bei Tempo "Mittel" durchhalte


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. August 2006)

Wie sieht es Wettermäßig bei euch den aus  
Also bei mir ist es kräftig am schütten ( 12:15 Uhr )


----------



## juchhu (30. August 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es Wettermäßig bei euch den aus
> Also bei mir ist es kräftig am schütten ( 12:15 Uhr )


 
Yep, sind auch eben bei einer Hundeinspektionstour in Hardt mal wieder kräftig nass geworden. 

Der Wurzeltrail von den Tennisplätzen zum Kadettenweiher ist sauglatt.

Ich bleib heute abend definitiv trocken. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2006)

Das Wetter wird (Verhältnis)mäßig gut! Ich glaube nicht dass es während der Tour schütten wird. Es wird eher ganz trocken(von oben ) bleiben. Die "mit dem Radanreiser" kommen auch trocken nach Haus.

Bis dann

Anmerkung, wenn meine Wetterprognosen zu 100% erfüllt würden, könnte ich mein Geld anders verdienen.


----------



## ralf (30. August 2006)

Moin KFLer,

das wird heute abend aber lustisch ...  
Ich bringe denn mal Badehose und Shampoo mit.    

Bis dann im Matsch, Gruß Ralf

PS: Endlich wieder KFL-Wetter!


----------



## _Anja_ (30. August 2006)

Ich stelle fest, dass es einen ganz entscheidenden Nachteil hat, wenn man selbst einen Termin einstellt: *Man muss dann auch da sein!*  
Was für ein sh.... Wetter.

Ich bleib' dann in Zukunft lieber beim Mitfahren.  
Besorgst du mir auch was Shampoo, Ralf?

Ach, und bevor ich's vergesse... tolles Video, Mr. Der-mit-dem-gelben-Trikot!  Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Anja_ (30. August 2006)

Sorry auch wegen der Verwirrung mit dem Termin. Renate und ich haben das am Samstag ausgeheckt. Mit dem prominenten Besuch hatten wir allerdings nicht gerechnet.  



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch das die Geschwindigkeit : *mittel * nicht wörtlich genommen wird  . Muss meine Schulter noch was schonen


Keine Panik, is' alles relativ. Du wirst genug Zeit zum Aufholen haben, während ich orientierungslos in der Pampa stehe und mit meinem GPS kämpfe. Ich hab' das Ding gestern zum ersten Mal in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. August 2006)

Also hier ist es immer noch am Regnen  . Werde jetzt mal mein Rad was putzen obwohl ich glaube ,daß das nicht viel sinn hat . 
Wenn das so weiter geht(läuft)dann überlege ich mir die Sache noch mal ( schließlich ist das Regenzeug von gestern noch nass  )


----------



## ralf (30. August 2006)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Besorgst du mir auch was Shampoo, Ralf?
> ...



Klar, ich bringe für alle etwas mit. Aber meine Badehose gehört nur mir, da müsst ihr euch schon selber eine mitbringen.  



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier ist es immer noch am Regnen  . Werde jetzt mal mein Rad was putzen obwohl ich glaube ,daß das nicht viel sinn hat .
> Wenn das so weiter geht(läuft)dann überlege ich mir die Sache noch mal ( schließlich ist das Regenzeug von gestern noch nass  )



... hmm, also ich habe gerade beschlossen mein Rad nach der Tour zu putzen - vielleicht.  
Austragen geht übrigens nicht.   Ist ab sofort gesperrt. Also bitte teilnehmen!    

Bis denn im Matsch, Gruß Ralf

PS: Endlich wieder KFL-Bedingungen!


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2006)

Schönes Bild, das ich da gerade gefunden habe   
Danke noch mal an den Paparazzi, Lars  



PS: Nein Klaus das war nicht gestellt ...

PPS: Jetzt weiß ich auch warum sich mein Lover aus Hennef nicht mehr meldet ..


----------



## hama687 (30. August 2006)

also wenn das wetter so bleibt komm ich nicht, falls es nicht rgenet mal schauen bis später vllt sonst ne schöne tour


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn das wetter so bleibt komm ich nicht, falls es nicht rgenet mal schauen bis später vllt sonst ne schöne tour


es wird doch schon besser!


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2006)

Mein Dank gilt:
_anja_, das Tourangebot
Jörg, für die neuen Trails
Guido, fürs zurückguiden
Allen, für den Spaß


----------



## Tazz (30. August 2006)

Danke Anja  

Das Du das Mittwochsfahren ermöglicht hast  , Ich mußte mich leider in der Tour dann verabschieden weil Alex keine Schaltung mehr hatte .

Da haben wir den mal flott Heim gebracht   

Danke für die Rücktour an Guido für´s Guiden, Sven und Alex für´s Leuchten und Frank für gute Tips  

Gruß Renate


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2006)

So da bin ich wieder. Alle gute Dinge sind 3 dachte ich mir als ich gestern Abend zum KÃ¶ln - BrÃ¼cker Treffpunkt aufgebrochen bin. Schon fast Ã¼blich kann ich auf den letzten DrÃ¼cker an ( 18:03 Uhr , Danke fÃ¼rs warten  ) . Das Wetter war trocken von oben aber der Boden war schon fast nicht mehr aufnahmefÃ¤hig. Diesmal war *Guido ein Mitfahrer *und *Anja hatte Premiere *. Mal was anderes dachte ich mir und los ging es.  Es wurden direkt ein paar Trails und Wege angefahren was doch das Tempo âMittelâ schon rechtfertigte . 
Ich dachte nur â wenn das so weiter geht wird das ziemlich hartâ , aber zum GlÃ¼ck war ich nicht der einzige , was dazu fÃ¼hrte dass das Tempo etwas entschÃ¤rft wurde . DafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte der Schwierigkeitsgrad ein MITTEL verdingt ( waren ein paar ganz schÃ¶ne Brocken bei den VerhÃ¤ltnissen.  
Wir schraubten uns hoch Richtung ??? und stÃ¼rzten und wieder runter. Die spÃ¤te Stunde erforderte schon Lichteinsatz besonders im Wald. AnschlieÃend ging es wieder rauf und die Friedhofsabfahrt hinunter ( der Trail ist noch in Planung was  ) . Unter angekommen verabschiedete sich vom Hama die Schaltung. Alle versuche diese wieder in gang zu bringen verliefen erfolglos . Ab jetzt fuhr Hama ein Singlespeeder im 16Â´ten  Gang  ( *Respekt*  ) . Die war auch der Anlass das Hama sich entschied wieder zurÃ¼ckzufahren . Er wurde begleitet von Tazz und Montana zwecks Wegfindung. Ich und Frank wollte der Gruppe hinterher , aber an der SÃ¼lz haben wir keine mehr gesehen .  
So entschlossen wir uns hinter Hama und Begleiter Richtung KÃ¶nigsforst zufahren.  Dies wurde zu eine kleine Einzelzeitfahren mit 27Â´er Schnitt.  Puh endlich die anderen drei eingeholt , kurz pausiert und zurÃ¼ck durch den KÃ¶nigsforst . Die Dunkelheit nahm immer mehr zu , das selbst einfache Wege ziemlich schwierig aussahen. Und dann war es passiert.


Nein kein Stutz , sondern verfahren im Forst  . Keiner wusste mehr wo lang ?
Meine Gedanken kreisten wieder: â Zeitung vom 31.08.2006 : 5 Mountainbiker im KÃ¶nigsforst verschwunden , RÃ¤der wurden nach eingeleiteter Suchaktion gefunden. Von den Personen fehl weiter jede Spur.â
Und drei Wochen spÃ¤te :â Zeitung vom 20.09.2006 : â  Verschwundenen Biker wieder aufgetaucht . Mussten sich von WÃ¼rmern , Schnecken sowie Regenwasser ernÃ¤hren.â
PlÃ¶tzlich rief Montana : â Hier land ich kenn den Wegâ. Und weiter ging es durch den Forst Ã¼ber diverse Wege zum Ausgangpunkt. Gott sei Dank geschafft.  Aber wo waren alle anderen , fast alle Autos waren weg .Und ich musste ja noch zurÃ¼ck zum Spezialparkplatz ( Hat auch nachteile dort zu parken) Scherzhaft sagte Hama noch : âPass auf die Wildschweine auf die sind jetzt unterwegsâ  , na schÃ¶nen Dank . Diese 2 km waren die lÃ¤ngsten die ich je gefahren bin . Als ich mein Auto sah fiel mit ein Stein vom Herzen.  Alles eingepackt und ab nach Haus.

War nicht schlecht Anja 

P.S. Tazz was macht dein Knie?? ( Gute Besserung !! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (31. August 2006)

jaja diese kurze durchfahrt durch wildgehge ist im dunkeln schon komisch naja nichts für mich


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2006)

Hallo Sven 


Und alles ist wieder gut ..........
danke der Genesungswünsche  

Die paar Kiselsteine hab ich selbst entfernt  
Alles bestens

Gruß
Renate


----------



## _Anja_ (31. August 2006)

Peinlich, peinlich - die erste Tour geführt und schon die Hälfte der Truppe verloren.  
Wir waren übrigens so gegen 20 nach neun am Parkplatz.
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe , führte uns unsere Route zunächst auf flachen Singletrails in den Süden des Königsforstes, dann an der Forsbacher Mühle vorbei nach Forsbach, von dort mit einem kleinen Abstecher runter nach Hoffnungsthal, ein kurzes Stück an der Sülz entlang und dann mehr oder weniger auf dem kürzesten Weg zurück durch den Königsforst und gen Heimat.

Dank an Jörg für den genialen Bikerspielplatz bei Forsbach  und an alle anderen fürs Mitfahren!


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2006)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> Peinlich, peinlich - die erste Tour geführt und schon die Hälfte der Truppe verloren.
> Wir waren übrigens so gegen 20 nach neun am Parkplatz.
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe , führte uns unsere Route zunächst auf flachen Singletrails in den Süden des Königsforstes, dann an der Forsbacher Mühle vorbei nach Forsbach, von dort mit einem kleinen Abstecher runter nach Hoffnungsthal, ein kurzes Stück an der Sülz entlang und dann mehr oder weniger auf dem kürzesten Weg zurück durch den Königsforst und gen Heimat.
> 
> Dank an Jörg für den genialen Bikerspielplatz bei Forsbach  und an alle anderen fürs Mitfahren!


 
Tja, Guiding ist schlimmer, als einen Sack Flöhe hüten zu müssen. 

Mit "Alle 'Mann' mir nach" ist es nicht getan.

Aber tröste Dich, das ist schon alle Guides mit mehr als zwei Hände voll TeilnehmerInnen passiert. 

Selbst Juchhus Flügelmannkonzept war nicht vor diesem Problem sicher, geschickterweise setzten sich drei komplette Flügelmannpaare von der Rotte mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit unter Ausnutzung von ein paar uneinsehbaren Kurven beim Nightride zum blauen Flughafen auf dem Rückweg ab und verpassten so den Abzweig über die Fußgängerautobahnbrücke.

Mit Bärengebrüll wurde die Gruppe wieder zusammen über die Autobahn getrieben. 

VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. August 2006)

Unabhängig von der gestrigen Tour die irgendwie den Zusammenhalt verloren hatte ,waren für mich persönlich einige schöne Trails mit dabei,ich muß sagen mit dem neuen Bike kommt mann bequemer rauf und runter muß aber immer noch mit den Beinen arbeiten 
Anja Danke fürs guiding und für die Initiative den Mittwochs Treff nicht abreißen zu lassen Jörg dir ein Dankeschön für die schnelle Rückführung zum Treffpunkt,denn mit dem Schleicher wäre jeder Trail für mich zum Abenteuer geworden mit schlechten Aussichten auf Erfolg .
Den Schleicher im Hinterrad habe ich gefunden und repariert,in der Decke konnte ich allerdings nichts finden,hoffenlich bleibt mir heute nicht die Luft aus ( Mit den Nobbis ).
Lars deinen Rat habe ich dankend befolgt ,Räder raus,Bremsbeläge raus und eingeschliffen und 20 Vollbremsungen aus ca. 25 km/h gemacht,da hatte ich mein Aufwärmtraining für heute schon hinter mir,mal schauen was es genutzt hat.Übrigens in der Anleitung der Bremsanlage sind diese Erscheinungen als Normal beschrieben worden ( so wie du sagtest ).

Bis nächsten Mittwoch bzw. heute Abend 

Bernhard II


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...geschickterweise setzten sich drei komplette Flügelmannpaare von der Rotte mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit unter Ausnutzung von ein paar uneinsehbaren Kurven beim Nightride zum blauen Flughafen auf dem Rückweg ab und verpassten so den Abzweig über die Fußgängerautobahnbrücke...


 
Frage der Perspektive. Wir, die Abgesetzten, hatten eher den Eindruck, die Restrotte hätte wirkungsvoll die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt....  .




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ....Mit Bärengebrüll wurde die Gruppe wieder zusammen über die Autobahn getrieben...


 
Wirkungsvolles Instrument. Allerdings, in besagtem Beispiel hatten die Abgesetzten (erinnert mich so an "Aufgesetzten"  ) die verdrießliche Lage der Restrotte erkannt, gewartet und einen Spähtrupp zurückgeschickt. Die Restrotte wiederum wartete am (verpaßten) Abzweig. Also nix wirklich Ernstes, das "Flügeln" hat im Prinzip schon funktioniert, ist jedoch etwas kommunikationshemmend.


Uuuiii, Bernhard, kein Technicum mehr....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (31. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> (1)Frage der Perspektive. Wir, die Abgesetzten, hatten eher den Eindruck, die Restrotte hätte wirkungsvoll die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt....  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, als ob die dunkle Heide und die unheimlichen Schatten sowie nächtlichen Geräusche die psychologische Basis für die Geschwindigkeitserhöhung Eurer Teilrotte darstellte.  
Die Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung unserer Restrotte resultierte aus dem Sicherheitsgefühl, welches ich als Guide dieser Teilrotte vermitteln konnte.  
Tja, da standen sich die Gruppen auf etwa 500 m Distanz gegenüber und belauerten sich. So etwa muss die Situation bei Grabenkriegen ausgesehen haben. 
"Flügeln"  , zu geil der Ausdruck. OkOk, das Konzept verhindert wechselnde Kommunikationspartner während der Tour bzw. vergrößert Gruppe, die ganzzahlig ohne Rest durch zwei teilbar sind. Ich arbeite derzeit an GPS-Fussfesseln. Die Version 2.0 überwacht automatisch die Distanz zum Guide. Überschreitungen der zulässig, vor eingestellten Distanz, z.B. 100-200m, werden sofort mit einem kleinen Elektroschockmotivationsschoss sanktioniert.  Quasi Schafe hüten mit virtuellen sich bewegendem Weidezaun.
VG Martin

PS: Das Leben könnte so einfach sein, ich glaube, ich fahre öfter wieder alleine oder vielleicht doch nicht.


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

gesucht werden trockene (möglichst schon über einige Tage vorher) Vollmondnächte in den nächsten 2 Monaten bis Ende Oktober.

Bitte googlet und auktioniert laue Vollmondnächte (Hallo Frank @Cheetah  ).

Wenn die gefunden sind bzw. absehbar ist, dass die das Zusatzkriterium "trocken" verdienen, dann her damit.

Ich bastele dann eine feine Tour ca. 40-50 km mit max. 500 hm, also voll Anfänger/Wiedereinsteiger tauglich. Treffpunkt wahrscheinlich Köln-Brück.

VG Martin

PS: Ich vergass, zu erwähnen, dass mir ein Vögelchen (oder muss es hier Flügelchen heißen?  ) zugetragen hat, dass hinsichtlich eines Catering der nächste Nightride zum blauen Flughafen in eine neue Dimension vorstossen wird. Ich sag nur, Kinderanhänger und Gulaschsuppe.   

Allerdings werden wir aus verständlichen Gründen eine TeilnehmerInnenbegrenzung einführen müssen. 
Bestechungsgeld und andere motivierende Zuwendungen werden bereits jetzt von mir angenommen und werden meine Entscheidung wohlwollend beeinflussen.


----------



## Redking (31. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Herr Moderator ähmmmm Guide! 

So ich melde mich hiermit an und wehe ich werde nicht berücksichtigt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Moderator ähmmmm Guide!
> 
> So ich melde mich hiermit an und wehe ich werde nicht berücksichtigt!
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Hallo Klaus,

leider konnte ich noch keinen Geldeingang bzw. abgestellte Geschenke vor meiner Haustür feststellen. 

Die kommen jetzt noch kurzfrsitig oder?  

Andernfalls müßten wir es auf die rein private Beziehung abstellen,
und ich bin mir da nicht sicher,
ob Aufmerksamkeiten von anderen mich nicht mehr motivieren.  

VG Martin

PS: Ich habe gerade Servicewüste Deutschland erlebt. Wollte für meine Waschmaschine zwei neue Kohlekontakte erwerben.

Anworten waren:

Kundendienst haben wir nicht! (Medimax in BGL) 
Tja, wenn Sie ein Markengerät hätten, ja dann vielleicht! (Rewa-Dienst in BGL) (Es ist übrigens eine Hanseatic von Otto, also irgendein umgelabelter Markenscheiss)
Und alles nur, weil ich die Kontakte heute haben wollte.
Habe eben bei TS24 angerufen (Technikservice von u.a. Otto),
morgen sind die Dinger da.

Da frage ich mich doch mal wieder ernsthaft,
warum ich über den Händler vor Ort kaufen soll,
wenn er doch keinen Service leisten kann/will.

Ich trinke jetzt erstmal einen dreifachen Espresso und ess eine Nussecke.
Da gehts mir gleich besser.


----------



## hama687 (31. August 2006)

Suche für Sonntag noch ne super leichte Tour im kfl oder Heide hatt wer was im Angebot?


----------



## juchhu (31. August 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche für Sonntag noch ne super leichte Tour im kfl oder Heide hatt wer was im Angebot?


 
Samstag vormittag könnte ich anbieten.


----------



## hama687 (31. August 2006)

da muss ich arbeiten


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche für Sonntag noch ne super leichte Tour im kfl oder Heide hatt wer was im Angebot?


Stell eine rein  . Bekannter Treffpunkt  . Startzeit 10:00 Uhr  . Durch den Forst führst du , in der Heide kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus . das machen wir schon . Vielleicht gesellen sich ja noch ein paar hinzu z.B.  Tazz , Anja + Freund hinzu.
30-40 km ; 3-4 Std. 200-300 hm oder so ähnlich


----------



## hama687 (1. September 2006)

das ist gut


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wegen der zz. zahlreichen Aufmerksamkeiten und Zuwendungen hier nun die konkreten Termine innerhalb der nächsten 'zwei' Monate für den 'Nightride zum blauen Flughafen':

Vollmondtermine (damit mann/frau ggf. noch was von der Landschaft erkennen kann):

Donnerstag, der 07.09.2006
Samstag, der 07.10.2006
Neumondtermine (für die echte Nightrider unter uns): 

Freitag, der 22.09.2006
Sonntag, der 22.10.2006
Irgendwelche Ansichten, Anregungen oder Anmerkungen?

VG Martin

PS: Für Donnerstag, den 07.09.2006, wird derzeit mit sogar zwei Tage Vorlauf gutes bzw. trockenes Wetter vorhergesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (1. September 2006)

Gerne. Für mich "unter der Woche" noch viel gerner . Ob Voll-, Neumond oder Leute unter dem Halbmond mitfahren ist meiner Mirage ziemlich schnuppe. Und ich hoffe, das "Vögelchen" aus Post einunddreißigneunundsechzig darf auch mitfliegen .


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne. (1)Für mich "unter der Woche" noch viel gerner . (2)Ob Voll-, Neumond oder Leute unter dem Halbmond mitfahren ist meiner Mirage ziemlich schnuppe. (3)Und ich hoffe, das "Vögelchen" aus Post einunddreißigneunundsechzig darf auch mitfliegen .



gern, gerner, am gernesten   fast so gut wie 'Flügelchen'
Mirage heller als tausend Sonne. Hm, ich mein ja nur, dass bei Vollmond mann/frau etwas mehr von Geländebereichen neben der Fahrspur 'sieht'.
Tja, langsam mache ich mir etwas Sorgen. Das Vögelchen mit Flügelchen-Erfahrung hat ab der vorsichtigen Eröffnung dieser Catering-Option noch keinen weiteren Biep gesagt. Allerdings sollten wir, wenn wir ein 'Catering' wünschen, schon vorher festlegen, wer was mitbringt, damit das Vögelchen nicht die Flügelchen hängen läßt, da es vielleicht zz. den Eindruck gewonnen hat, es müßte Transportkapazitäten einer Antonow haben und alles alleine schleppen bzw. organisieren. Vögelchen, Biep, bitte melden. Over and out.
VG Martin


----------



## Redking (1. September 2006)

Donnerstag kannst du knicken, da kann das Vögelchen nicht! 

Frank stimm mir zu!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag kannst du knicken, da kann das Vögelchen nicht!
> 
> Frank stimm mir zu!
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Wer ist Frank?  Doch nicht etwa der, der im Parallel-Universum BGS lebt und moderiert?  

Donnerstag ist nur der nächste Vollmond. Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.

Mein wesentliches Kriterium ist TROCKEN.

Wir können es auch auf den Mittwoch (fast Vollmond und wahrscheinlich trocken  ) vorziehen, 
wenn der große KFL-Führer den Termin gnädig abnickt.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (1. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist Frank? :....
> 
> der *große KFL-Führer *den Termin gnädig abnickt.
> 
> VG Martin



  _(natürlich nicht das was man direkt meinen könnte  für die Älteren unter uns  )_

Mittwoch wäre mir auch sehr recht und ich mache gerne mit Klaus  den Backguide ( dann können wir wieder nett über DEPECHE MODE    quatschen. Im Dunkeln ist gut ....  

Gruß 

 Guido

der gestern festgestellt hat , dass Mittwochstraining im KF mit 500 hms und sonst 2 X die Woche max. 200 hms noch nicht ausreicht um z.B. dem Frosch in BaMü (35 / 850 ) gescheit zu folgen , da fehlt noch ordentlich was... ich arbeite aber dran.


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> (1)_(natürlich nicht das was man direkt meinen könnte  für die Älteren unter uns  )_
> 
> (2)Mittwoch wäre mir auch sehr recht und ich mache gerne mit Klaus  den Backguide ( dann können wir wieder nett über DEPECHE MODE   quatschen. Im Dunkeln ist gut ....
> 
> ...



Ave Caesar, wir folgen Dir.
Hast Du Dein Flügelmännchen schon erwählt? 
Tja, kenn ich. Kaum habe ich ein bisschen Kraftausdauertraining auf dem Ergo angefangen, schon habe ich unerklärlicherweise schwere Beine bzw. Muskelkater.   Vielleicht sollte das L in KFL doch häufiger für Lüderich stehen. Apropo Frosch, wenn ich dem Frosch ins Gesicht schaue, meine ich aber weniger Lenzen als bei Dir erkennen zu können, oder irre ich mich da?
VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Flügelmännchen...


 
Ersetze in obigem Wort "nn" durch "d", so könnte sich der Wohlfühlfaktor noch erheblich steigern lassen.....  .


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ersetze in obigem Wort "nn" durch "d", so könnte sich der Wohlfühlfaktor noch erheblich steigern lassen.....  .


 
Wenn das hier so weitergeht,
kann ich direkt ein Konzept für eine Flirtshow schreiben.
"Suche Flügelmädchen zum ... gemeinsamen Fliegen, äh Biken!"

Nenene, ich gehe bzw. fahr jetzt auf eine Hardter Hundeinspektionstour.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (1. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier so weitergeht,
> kann ich direkt ein Konzept für eine Flirtshow schreiben.
> *"Suche Flügelmädchen zum ... gemeinsamen Fliegen, äh Biken!"*
> Nenene, ich gehe bzw. fahr jetzt auf eine Hardter Hundeinspektionstour.
> ...




Danke sehr nicht nötig  

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (1. September 2006)

Sonntag früh für alle die eh nicht gut Schlafen können und unbedingt ein paar schöne Trails im Königsforst fahren wollen sind herzlich wilkommen

Sonntag Morgen Tour 3.9.2006 - 10:00 Uhr

wird sehr langsam sein


----------



## Tazz (1. September 2006)

Ooohhhhhh ........ich weiß garnicht ob ich am Sonntag kann ??? 

Werde das nachher mal klären 


 Renate


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag früh für alle die eh nicht gut Schlafen können und unbedingt ein paar schöne Trails im Königsforst fahren wollen sind herzlich wilkommen
> 
> Sonntag Morgen Tour 3.9.2006 - 10:00 Uhr
> 
> wird sehr langsam sein



Das Hört sich doch gut an ich bin dabei !


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Moderator ähmmmm Guide!
> 
> So ich melde mich hiermit an und wehe ich werde nicht berücksichtigt!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich uns auch. Gezahlt wird, um Fragen zuvor zu kommen, in Naturalien.


----------



## juchhu (1. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich uns auch. Gezahlt wird, um Fragen zuvor zu kommen, in Naturalien.


 
Geschickterweise zum Eigenverbrauch. 

Ich hören schon folgende Worte, so oder ähnliche:
"Schade Martin, leider hast Du nicht gefragt bzw. warst zu spät!" 

Egal, wenn jede(r) etwas mitbringt und zwar nicht nur für sich, brauchen wir auch keinen Kinderanhänger und Gulaschsuppe.

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (1. September 2006)

martin ich bitte dir an , ja nichts wörde aber gerne mit fahren so lange das biek hält, das ist doch auch schon mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. September 2006)

Hey Alex  das wäre ne richtig coole  Tour für mich aber Sonntag geht garnichts. Ich bin _Handballtechnisch_ unterwegs . Morgens spielt _unsere_ E in Bocklemünd und nachmittags _unsere_ Erste das Oberliga Derby gegen _Aufsteiger_ Dünnwald  

Vllt kann man das ja nächste Woche nachholen.  

Schonmal viel Spass und viel Glück , dass das bike ein Stündchen oder zwei hält   

Gruß Guido




			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag früh für alle die eh nicht gut Schlafen können und unbedingt ein paar schöne Trails im Königsforst fahren wollen sind herzlich wilkommen
> 
> Sonntag Morgen Tour 3.9.2006 - 10:00 Uhr
> 
> wird sehr langsam sein


----------



## hama687 (1. September 2006)

das hält


----------



## hama687 (2. September 2006)

Muss für morgen leider absagen, der Bike Händler meis Vertrauens hatt mein HinterRad kaputt zentriert... auf dem weg zum ersten Arbeitstag hatt sich nicht nur durch einen platten die fahrt verzögert nein auch das komische knacksen hatt dann schlieslich zu nem schönen Speichenbruch geführt... also tut mir leid morgen keine super leichte Tour


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss für morgen leider absagen, der Bike Händler meis Vertrauens hatt mein HinterRad kaputt zentriert... auf dem weg zum ersten Arbeitstag hatt sich nicht nur durch einen platten die fahrt verzögert nein auch das komische knacksen hatt dann schlieslich zu nem schönen Speichenbruch geführt... also tut mir leid morgen keine super leichte Tour


Du hast aber auch immer Pech  
Dann werde ich morgen was alleine fahren


----------



## Montana (3. September 2006)

*@ all * 

Es warten wohl Einige schon auf den Mittwoch Termin.  

Meine Aufforderung diesmal daher wieder an *Martin @ Juchhu *:

Komme lass uns bitte zum blauen Fughafen fahren, vllt sehen wir einen grossartigen Sonnenuntergang in der Wahner Heide, das würde doch prima in die allgemeine Gefühlslage  passen. 

Bitte möglchst schnell Temin einstellen   Danke 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *@ all *
> 
> Es warten wohl Einige schon auf den Mittwoch Termin.
> 
> ...


 
So, offzielle Einladung der KFL-Tour

*Nightride zum blauen Flughafen*

Termin: Mittwoch 06.09.2006
Treffpunkt: Köln-Brück, wie immer  
Sammelzeit: 18:15 Uhr
Startzeit 18:30 Uhr

Tourlänge: ca. 40 km
Höhenmeter: max. 400 hm
Tempo: langsam
Schwierigkeit: leicht, S0-S1 (FABs und Trails), daher voll Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger tauglich

Catering: keines, jede(r) versorgt sich selbst, und wer selbstlos ist, auch andere!  

Ausrüstungspflicht: funktionsfähiges MTB, Helm, Werkzeugtool, Ersatzschlauch mit passender Luftpumpe, Empfehlung: Handschuhe  

VG Martin

PS: Wer Beziehungen hat, sorgt für Trockenheit ab nächster Woche.


----------



## Montana (3. September 2006)

*Gut so * Danke Martin,  für die Einladung .

_
Von mir zunächst nur das und zwar *Klartext *  _

Wir fahren *bei dieser Tour in einer Gruppe *(egal wieviele Anmeldungen  ) und die Tourattribute sind *langsam und leicht*. 

Bitte euch diese Bedingungen bei der Anmeldung zu berücksichtigen.  

Gruß Guido

*Das Wetter soll ja der Vorhersage nach Mitte der Woche noch mal richtig gut werden *




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, offzielle Einladung der KFL-Tour
> 
> *Nightride zum blauen Flughafen*
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (4. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier so weitergeht,
> kann ich direkt ein Konzept für eine Flirtshow schreiben.
> "Suche Flügelmädchen zum ... gemeinsamen Fliegen, äh Biken!"
> 
> ...



Erste _*vollkorrekte *_ Anmeldungen sind heute morgen erfolgt   

Bitte weiter so  

LG Guido


----------



## Delgado (4. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Erste _*vollkorrekte *_ Anmeldungen sind heute morgen erfolgt
> 
> Bitte weiter so
> 
> LG Guido


----------



## Montana (4. September 2006)

_Wettervorhersage für 51109 Köln - Brück_

*Mittwoch,  06.09.2006  abends *

Wetterzustand:   leicht bewölkt
Temperatur: 23 °C
Niederschlag? : 10 % 







Sonnenaufgang:	06:51 Ortszeit	   
Sonnenuntergang:	20:09 Ortszeit	   
Sonnenscheindauer: ca. 6h 39min

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (4. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> _Wettervorhersage für 51109 Köln - Brück_
> 
> *Mittwoch, 06.09.2006 abends *
> 
> ...


 
Tja, wenn da mal der Guide nicht seine Kontakte hat spielen lassen. 
War doch gut, nicht aus der Kirche auszutreten. 

Angesichts der trockenen und warmen  Wetterprognose für Mittwoch wollen wir doch nicht vergessen,
dass das Thema Nightride heißt.
Zwar könnten jetzt Puristen sagen, dass nur eine Tour,
die schon mit Beleuchtung begonnen hat, ein echter Nightride ist,
aber nicht desto trotz wird es ab 20:00 Uhr im Wald so dunkel,
dass eine gute Beleuchtung Pflicht ist (Vorder- und Rücklicht ).

Bitte kalkuliert mindestens 2 Stunden Leuchtdauer ein.

So genug der Worte: Lasst die Spiele beginnen! 

VG Martin


----------



## skorpi (4. September 2006)

Hallo Guido,

ich lebe und arbeite seit einiger Zeit in Köln und habe schon einiges in eurem Forum über  eure Nightrides und Touren im KF gelesen. Ich habe sehr viel Spass am Mountainbiking und würde sehr gerne die Trails im KF kennenlernen.
Wäre super wenn ich bei einigen der nächsten Touren mitfahren könnte.  

viele Grüße 
Erich


----------



## juchhu (5. September 2006)

skorpi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> ich lebe und arbeite seit einiger Zeit in Köln und habe schon einiges in eurem Forum über eure Nightrides und Touren im KF gelesen. Ich habe sehr viel Spass am Mountainbiking und würde sehr gerne die Trails im KF kennenlernen.
> Wäre super wenn ich bei einigen der nächsten Touren mitfahren könnte.
> ...


 
Hallo Erich,

als derzeitiger Tourbeauftragter der KFL-Touren lade ich Dich herzlich ein.

Die Tour ist auf Grund ihrer Streckenführung und technischen Daten voll "Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger tauglich" und ideal, um Gruppe und Gelände kennenzulernen.

Lediglich für ausreichende Beleuchtung (Vorder- und Rücklicht mit ca. min. 2 Std. Leuchtdauer) musst Du sorgen.

*@ all*

Angesicht der grandiosen Wetteraussichten 
(der liebe Gott liebt Juchhu , 
endlich mal einer, der meine Einstellung zu Regen akzeptiert   ) 
könnte ich mir vorstellen, 
sofern wir vor 20:00 Uhr den Ostteil der Wahner Heide erreichen, 
dass wir den Sonnenuntergang über derselbigen geniessen, 
und falls die Gruppe über Lust und körperliche Reserven (bei der Slow-Motion-Ausrichtung sollte keiner überfordert werden) verfügt,
wir noch einen kleinen Abstecher in den Südteil der Wahner Heide machen.

Die Zusatzschleife im leichten Gelände würde mit ca. 5 km und ca. 40 hm   gebucht werden (inkl. kleiner Pause auf dem Roonhügel). Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll. 

(Zwar wäre das Optimum noch eine Schleife im Westteil, würde aber mit weiteren 20 km und ca. 200 hm zu Buche schlagen, damit würden wir aber den Slow-Motion-Charakter ignorieren, und die Mehrzahl hätte ein Problem mit der Leuchtdauer ihrer Beleuchtung.)

Auf dem Rückweg würden wir dann auf der 'Aussichtsplattform' die Sicht auf den blauen Flughafen geniessen.

Gibt es zu dieser Idee Anmerkungen, Anregungen oder gar Anfeindungen? 

VG Martin

PS: Die ausgeschriebene Tour hat 39,5 km Länge und rund 290 hm. Mit der Schleife in die Südheide wächst die Länge auf 45 km und rund 350 hm an. 
Im LMB-Termin sind max. 400 hm angegeben. (war quasi schon mit eingeplant )


----------



## Montana (5. September 2006)

Hallo Martin  

*(1)* Genau so ist  Das werden wir nun hoffentlich öfter haben

*(2)* Gute Idee das passt noch prima rein.

So nun bitte noch * massenhaft *hier anmelden.  

LG Guido  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erich,
> 
> als * (1) derzeitiger Tourbeauftragter der KFL-Touren *lade ich Dich herzlich ein.
> 
> ...


----------



## skorpi (5. September 2006)

Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank, für die Einladung. 
Bin aber noch nie bei Dunkelheit durch den Wald gefahren. Reicht hier eine gute Stirnlampe aus oder muss ich mir noch eine bessere Beleuchtung zulegen?

Grüße Erich


----------



## juchhu (5. September 2006)

skorpi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> vielen Dank, für die Einladung.
> Bin aber noch nie bei Dunkelheit durch den Wald gefahren. Reicht hier eine gute Stirnlampe aus oder muss ich mir noch eine bessere Beleuchtung zulegen?
> 
> Grüße Erich


 
Hallo Erich,

was reicht schon in dieser Welt aus? 

Eine gute Stirnlampe (mit Rücklicht am Bike, da wir auch ein paar Meter über öffentliche Straßen fahren) ist schon die halbe Miete.

Wenn Du gewillt bist, Geld auszugeben, stehen Dir vielfältige Möglichkeiten offen.
Von einfachen Akkustecklampen mit meist 5 AA-Zellen (Mignon-Batterien) über vergleichbare LED-Stecklampen mit z.T. über 100 Betriebsstunden pro Akku-/Batteriensatz, hin zu halbwegs professionellen Systeme wie die Mirage Reihe aus dem Hause www.sigma-sport.de.

Der Traum aller MTB-ler sind die Modelle des Herstellers www.lupine.de, allerdings erfordern sie schon einen prall gefüllte Geldbörse. 

Alternativ sind hier zahllose Selbstbau- und/oder Tuningideen zu finden.

Z.B. meine Tuningidee des Mirage Sets:

*Powerakku für Sigma Mirage Set / Juchhus Beleuchtungsset*

Für Nicht-Bastler und kleinerem Geldbeutel biete sich dieses Set an:



 *Sigma Mirage EVO + EVO X* Pro* 
Halogen-Frontleuchten inkl. Hochleistungs-NiMH-Akku, Ladegerät für Nipack, T-Bone ** Im Geltungsbereich der StVZO nicht zugelassen !!!* 
_unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: *109,95 Euro*_ 



*74,90 **Euro*
Zu beziehen z.B. bei www.bike-discount.de.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (5. September 2006)

Kurze Bemerkung von mir zum Thema Licht :

FÃ¼r eine Tour wie die morgige d.h. Start im Hellen und ca. 2 Std Fahrt im Dunklen auf relativ breiten Wegen reicht mir und bestimmt den meisten Anderen :

z.B. sowas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FAHRRADBELEUCHTUNG; LED-SCHEINWERFER 4 LEDs 
Artikel-Nr.: 850128 - LN (Conrad )

kostet ca. 8 â¬ , ist relativ leicht und hat 150 Std Brenndauer  

Ich nutze diese Lampe auch fÃ¼r die An-und Abfahrt (je 30 Min.) zu den richtigen Nightrides (voriges Jahr jeden Mittwoch) ....  wÃ¤hrend der Tour dann auf den Singletrails die Sigma EVO X _(die hÃ¤lt dann leider nur 2-3Std)_  und eine Helm Lampe. Lupine ist supergeil  aber ausserhalb meines Budgets 

GruÃ Guido


----------



## Redking (5. September 2006)

Alles Papelapapp!  
Der fast Vollmond morgen Abend reicht vollkommen aus!




Ich lass das Licht zu hause, denn Licht wird echt bei den Jungs überbewertet. 
Wenn ich mit Licht fahren will kaufe ich mir auch eine Lupine.
Wer zahlt mir 5 Cent pro Meter, wenn ich mich ohne Licht nicht auf die Fresse lege??









Das bescheuertste finde ich fährt man ohne Licht bis du dran
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(gehört sich im Straßenverkehr auch nicht) Hast du Licht dran und du wirst zu gut gesehen bist du auch dran
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



da es Im Geltungsbereich der StVZO nicht zugelassen ist.


Krieg ich jetzt Köln-Kalk verbot?? 
Ach so :
Nichts für ungut 
Bedeutet das jetzt eigendlich das ich zu schlecht bin, um ohne Licht zu biken?


----------



## Montana (5. September 2006)

1. Nein , natürlich nicht  

2. Nein , du doch nicht  

Und *Dein* Beitrag wird /muss auch nicht verschoben (werden).
Aber das Instrument ist ja glücklicherweise da  

LG Guido  





			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> 
> 
> 1 . Krieg ich jetzt Köln-Kalk verbot??
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. September 2006)

Wie gemein ist das denn?  

Da gibt's schon mal 'nen Fred "Was ich dir immer schon mal sagen wollte" und ich bin biken ...

Kömmer denn noch mal kurz aufmachen  ?


----------



## juchhu (6. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gemein ist das denn?
> 
> Da gibt's schon mal 'nen Fred "Was ich dir immer schon mal sagen wollte" und ich bin biken ...
> 
> Kömmer denn noch mal kurz aufmachen  ?


 
Vergiss es!  

Wenn Du (mir ) was zu sagen hast, 
machs als PN.
Das erfordert mich als Moderator auch nicht. 

VG Martin

PS: Warum habt Ihr Euch abgemeldet? 
Habt Ihr Angst, 
bei der Slow-Motion-Tour mangels Geschwindigkeit vom Bike zu fallen?


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Warum habt Ihr Euch abgemeldet?
> Habt Ihr Angst,
> bei der Slow-Motion-Tour mangels Geschwindigkeit vom Bike zu fallen?



Ich war das nicht.

Ich hab' da so einen Sonntagsfahrer aus Köln im Verdacht ..... hätte nicht so vielen Leuten mein Passwort verraten sollen 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Montana (6. September 2006)

Also noch mal zu Klarstellung :

Wir machen heute abend im Königsforst und in der Wahner Heide eine MTB Veranstaltung mit _eventcharakter._  Das wird  mit MTB *Sport * wieder weniger zu tun haben.

Wenn also berühmte altgediente Kräfte  eine bestimmt erstklassige *MTB Sport Tour* ausschreiben so ist das zu begrüssen und zu unterstützen. 

An - und Ummeldungen zur MTB Sport Tour bitte hier vornehmen.

LG Guido  





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war das nicht.
> 
> Ich hab' da so einen Sonntagsfahrer aus Köln im Verdacht ..... hätte nicht so vielen Leuten mein Passwort verraten sollen
> 
> Viel Spaß


----------



## Montana (6. September 2006)

Nachtrag : 

Ich würde persönlich ja auch mal gerne in Altenberg oder ähnlich mitfahren aber ich kann *mir für mich * keine Tour die mit mittel / mittel ausgeschrieben ist vorstellen. Das ist leider nicht mehr zu schaffen. Ich habe erst am letzten Donnerstag in Ba Mü meinen Segen bekommen

LG Guido


----------



## juchhu (6. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also noch mal zu Klarstellung :
> 
> Wir machen heute abend im Königsforst und in der Wahner Heide eine MTB Veranstaltung mit _eventcharakter._  *Das wird mit MTB Sport wieder weniger zu tun haben.*
> 
> ...


 
Naja, ganz so dramatisch möchte ich es nicht formulieren.
Technisch ist die Strecke nicht anspruchsvoll, 
aber die Titelierung "Slow-Motion" kann auch in "2Fast4U" geändert werden.  

Egal - , letzter Aufruf für den Nightride zum blauen Flughafen.

An alle TeilnehmerInnen:

*Bitte speichert Euch meine Handynummer in Eurer Handy ein, *
*welche ich unter Kontakt im LMB-Termin angegeben habe.*

Falls eine(r) verloren gehen sollte, 
was trotz zwei erprobter Backguardguides nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann,
irrt nicht umher, sondern bleibt an Eurer Position stehe und ruft mich an.
Ich schicke (mich) dann (wie) ein 'Rettungsteam' zwecks Einsammlung zu Euch.

Des weiteren möchte ich Euch bitten, 
trotz unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung und Leistungsstände, 
möglichst nahe zusammenzubleiben.

Auch kleinste Pannen, die zum Anhalten zwingen, werden mit grossem Gebrüll verkündet. 
Es bleibt also keiner kommentarlos stehen und frickelt an seinem Bike rum. 
Sonst steht Ihr ruckzuck alleine in der Dunkelheit.

Wenn Ihr in Grüppchen fahrt, 
prägt Euch die Bikes und Gesichter 
(oder in der Dunkelheit vielleicht besser Stimmen  ) ein 
und achtet auch darauf,
wer hinter Euch herfährt und ggf. nicht mitkommt. 
Ein kurzer Ruf an die Spitze "laaaaangsaaaaaamer!!!" bewirkt Wunder.

So, es wird toll werden. Das Wetter ist klasse,
und wenn wir ab Köln-Brück pünktlich losfahren 
(18:30 Uhr ist Startzeit und nicht Zeit, ab der gestartet werden kann),
werden wir einen geilen Sonnenuntergang im Westen der Wahner Heide erleben. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (6. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Auch kleinste Pannen, die zum Anhalten zwingen, werden mit grossem Gebrüll verkündet.
> Es bleibt also keiner kommentarlos stehen und frickelt an seinem Bike rum.
> Sonst steht Ihr ruckzuck alleine in der Dunkelheit.
> 
> ...




der einzigste der doch wie immer ne panne haben wird bin ich


----------



## Redking (6. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag :
> 
> Ich würde persönlich ja auch mal gerne in Altenberg oder ähnlich mitfahren aber ich kann *mir für mich * keine Tour die mit mittel / mittel ausgeschrieben ist vorstellen. Das ist leider nicht mehr zu schaffen. Ich habe erst am letzten Donnerstag in Ba Mü meinen Segen bekommen
> 
> LG Guido



Hallo Guido, sprich mich heut abend mal drauf an dann planen wir das mal und ich zeige dir was ich so um Altenberg kenne.  Und die Ausschreibung wird langsam/mittel. 
Es wird so eine Tour von ca. 27Km werden. 
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe erst am letzten Donnerstag in Ba Mü meinen _*Segen *_bekommen
> 
> LG Guido



Dann kannst Du Dir ja heute in Altenberg die _*Absolution*_ holen


----------



## juchhu (6. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> der einzigste der doch wie immer ne panne haben wird bin ich


 
Jaja, red' Dir das nur ein,
dann passiert es auch. 

Quatsch, diesmal ist keine(r) dran. Punkt.  

Positive denken. 

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag :
> 
> Ich würde persönlich ja auch mal gerne in Altenberg oder ähnlich mitfahren aber ich kann *mir für mich * keine Tour die mit mittel / mittel ausgeschrieben ist vorstellen. Das ist leider nicht mehr zu schaffen. Ich habe erst am letzten Donnerstag in Ba Mü meinen Segen bekommen
> 
> LG Guido




Hey Guido,

das mittel bei mir würde ich nicht überbewerten, ich richte mich immer nach dem "Unschnellsten" und die Streckenwahl ist auch variabel. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte z.B. die heutige Tour von dir locker bewältigbar sein, ihr fahrt ja im Kingforrest auch nicht kürzer und die paar Höhenmeter mehr könnte man auch umfahren.

Und wenn sich Racer wie Delschwado und sein weiblicher Gegenpart  langweilen, suchen die sowieso das Weite.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Montana (6. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido, sprich mich heut abend mal drauf an dann planen wir das mal und ich zeige dir was ich so um Altenberg kenne.  Und die Ausschreibung wird langsam/mittel.
> Es wird so eine Tour von ca. 27Km werden.
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus


Danke , Klaus lieb  gemeint 




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst Du Dir ja heute in Altenberg die Absolution holen


Danke, Delgado bin leider schon verplant   



			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Guido,
> 
> das mittel bei mir würde ich nicht überbewerten, ich richte mich immer nach dem "Unschnellsten" und die Streckenwahl ist auch variabel.
> 
> ...


Danke Mikele , sehr nette Aufmunterung . Es wird sich bestimmt mal ergeben. Heute fahren ja auch schon allte Frösche mit  Grüsse an Alle

LG Guido


----------



## Flow#33 (6. September 2006)

Hallo !

Ich würde mich bei dem Wetter ganz gerne der ausgeschriebenen Tour anschließen, habe hier in Köln aber zZ nur ein Starrgabel Mountainbike  , muss es daher von der geplanten Strecke abhängig machen.

Ist das zu bewältigen oder eher etwas tricky ?  

Gemäß AUsschreibung soll die Tour ja leicht und langsam sein - hatte daher gehofft, dass es passt. 

Möchte mich nur noch mal rückversichern....

Gruß 
Flo


----------



## Redking (6. September 2006)

Hallo Flo,
generell kann man alles mit einem Starrbike fahren.

Wenn du Licht hast das für 2 Stunden reicht bist du herzlichst Willkommen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Ich würde mich bei dem Wetter ganz gerne der ausgeschriebenen Tour anschließen, habe hier in Köln aber zZ nur ein Starrgabel Mountainbike  , muss es daher von der geplanten Strecke abhängig machen.
> 
> ...



Starrgabel-MTB passt super zum Königsforst.

Hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## Bastian_77 (6. September 2006)

Bei dem tolen Wetter bekomme ich auch mal die Lust mit zu fahren  

Ich frag mich nur wie ich da mit der Bahn hin kommen soll...
Von Bickendorf aus dahin radeln ist mir dann doch zuviel.

THX schon mal 

Bastian

edit: habs dann doch mal gefunden, 45 min mit der Bahn .....

Es kommt nucht zufällig wer aus der Gegend und fährt mitm Auto dahin ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow#33 (6. September 2006)

Hey, das ging schnell !

Am Licht sollte es nicht scheitern - ist halt nur ein Stadt-und-zur-Arbeit-Bike mit dicken Reifen und passt besser auf die Forstautobahn und die Straße als ins Gelände - daher die Bedenken....

Gut, dann bis um 18:15 in Brück  

--> da muss ich ja ins rechtsrheinische


----------



## Redking (6. September 2006)

@ehmm?? Linie 9 Endstation Königsforst!

Würde dich dann um 18 Uhr dort einfangen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bastian_77 (6. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> @ehmm?? Linie 9 Endstation Königsforst!
> 
> Würde dich dann um 18 Uhr dort einfangen!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Cool, kannst du mir mal deine Nummer PNen, falls ich es nicht mehr schaffen sollte ?? Muß das Licht noch irgendwie an Rad bekommen .....


----------



## Flow#33 (6. September 2006)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt nucht zufällig wer aus der Gegend und fährt mitm Auto dahin ??



Ich komm aus der Innenstadt und fahr mit dem Radl (zu zweit is leichter)  

(6 km bis zu mir + 12 km von mir nach Brück) x 2 + 45 km Tour 

--> klingt doch gut


----------



## hama687 (6. September 2006)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem tolen Wetter bekomme ich auch mal die Lust mit zu fahren
> 
> Ich frag mich nur wie ich da mit der Bahn hin kommen soll...
> Von Bickendorf aus dahin radeln ist mir dann doch zuviel.
> ...



ganz einfach mit der 3 oder der 4 bis "Bahnhof Deutz" dann mit der linie 1 bis nach "Brück Mauspfad" von da aus ankommend auf ie erste Straße drauf recht rum am Kiosk vorbei und an der ersten Ampel "große Kreuzung" links abbiegen berg hoch dann die erste Straße rechts hinter der Aral Tankstelle


----------



## Redking (6. September 2006)

Ist von der Endstation der Linie 9 auch einfach! Vielleicht etwas weiter! 
Endstation ist dan der Rösratherstraße! Dort links auf den Rather Mauspfad!
Über 2 Ampeln drüber und in der Kurve am Kiosk(Ecke RatherMauspfad -Brücker Mauspfad) in den Wald Olbertsweg und an der Y Kreutzung links in den Weg Am Wildwechsel! 

Aber ich warte ja in Rath Heumar! Zieh mich mal um!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (6. September 2006)

schöner Tour morgen der rest der Bilder...


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. September 2006)

- meine bilder findet ihr in meinem fotoalbum
- das profil meiner tour anbei
- die videos folgen morgen

ich habe fertig. gute n8


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (7. September 2006)

Hi @all,

war wieder mal schön mit so vielen Bikern ein Nightride zu erleben 
..waren mal wieder paar neue Gesichter hinzugekommen 
und hama 687 und mtb-kao haben blitzschnell ihre Fotos fertig 
...ein wahres Lichtermeer 
..habe aber am Ende etwas Hunger bekommen und werde nochmal über juchu`s
Anregung bezüglich Catering überdenken   
Das Guiding von juchu und das Back-guiding von Redking war der Lichtermeute stets gewachsen, 
Am Ende wollten wohl einige Lichter und auch ein Schlauch nicht mehr so richtig 

Fazit :ende gut alles gut 

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (7. September 2006)

War einfach nur Klasse!


----------



## Redking (7. September 2006)

Der Start

Biker vor mir!





In der Heide

Abfahrt des Lichtermeers

Flughafen und davor Biker




Der Vollmond in der Heide





War nach 90 Km dann endlich zu Hause!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2006)

Moin Moin!

Prima Tour, Klasse Bilder, bestes Wetter, nette Leute, was will man mehr?


----------



## Schildbürger (7. September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

Da bleibt mir nur übrig, mich meinen Vorredner anzuschliesen. Klasse Tour, mit vielen Eindrücken.


----------



## volker k (7. September 2006)

Morgen.

Danke für die Tour Martin , war klasse gewesen auch im Namen von Tine ( auch wenn sie ziemlich fertig war als wir im Auto waren )  

Danke auch an [email protected] fürs zum Parklpatz führen  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

kurzes  Statment von mir, 
weil ich heute und morgen einen Sack voll Arbeit auf Tisch liegen habe:

Geil, einfach nur geil, wenn gleich ich es anstrengend fand.
Damit meine ich aber nicht die körperliche Belastung durch die Tour,
wenn ich auch nachher auf der Rückkehr nach Moitzfeld ins Gebirge  etwas zu kämpfen hatte, 
sondern das Guiding und die Begleitumstände.

Erstmal vielen, vielen Dank an meine Backguardguides  Guidio @Montana und Klaud @Redking, 
von denen, glaube ich, diemal die Mehrarbeit Klaus geleistet hat. 

Nightride ist schon immer eine besondere Sache und mit der Anzahl von TeilnehmerInnen 
(nach Auswertung des Startvideos von Klaus komme ich auf 23 TeilnehmerInnen inkl. Guide) 
sowie unterschiedlichen Leistungsständen schon eine echte Herausforderung.

Offensichtlich sind Nightride und Slow-Motion-Tour zwei Eigenschaften, 
die nur schwer in Harmonie zu bringen sind.

Spätestens nach der Trennung von Volker, Tine und Michael sowie unserem 'sit in' zwischen der Landebahnbefeuerung haben wir auf dem Rückweg für eine Slow-Motion-Tour mächtig Tempo gemacht. 
Als einer der Tempomacher will ich mich nicht beschweren, 
zumal ich die zeitliche Verspätung durch die zahlreichen Zwischenstopps zwecks Gruppenzusammenführung nicht mehr aufholen konnte. 
Für das Zuspätkommen gabs entsprechend Schläge und Hausarrest bis Ende der Woche.  

Was habe ich gelernt:

Slow-Motion-Touren sollte man lieber im Hellen machen 
und Nightrides mit weniger TeilnehmerInnen. 
Zwar gibt es immer wieder Situationen, 
die einem das Herz aufgehen lassen,
z.B. der Rückblick auf die heranfahrende Gruppe nach Passieren der Panzerstraße in der Wahner Heide.
So sahen Stefan @Wingover und ich auf den sich um die Pfützen schlängelnden Lichter-Korso, 
und das war schon ein ganz besonderer Anblick.

Aber die langen Standzeiten wg. Gruppenzusammenführung sind anstrengend, 
zumal das "Ich habe ein Problem, mache auf mich aufmerksam, und die Gruppe wartet" immer noch unzureichend funktioniert.

Wie immer ist der Schlüssel für Zusammenhalt und Harmonie die vernünftige Kommunikation.

So, was war meine Worte zum Nightride.

Wer jetzt einen vollständigen Tourbericht erwarte, 
wird enttäuscht werden.
Wie die Gruppe bereits nach Ende des Juchhu-Nightridetrail feststellte
(Boah, ist der jetzt schei$$e nach den Holzarbeiten , ich glaub, den nehme ich erst wieder in einem Jahr ins Programm), 
hatte der Guide kurzfristige Orientierungsprobleme.
Offensichtlich habe ich einen schlappen Akkusatz fürs GPS erwischt,
das just dann schlapp machte, 
d.h. *die letzten 2 km (hallo Erich @Skorpi , das wird bestimmt ein geflügelter KFL-Spruch werden*  ) wurden nicht mehr aufgezeichnet.

Also, da müssen jetzt andere ans Werk, 
um Leistungen zu dokumentieren.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skorpi (7. September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich schließe mich an. Das war eine Supertour. Hat riesig Spass gmacht. 
Vor allem mit Licht durch den Wald fahren war für mich ein völlig neues Erlebnis. War ein tolles Feeling.
Am Ende wurde aus der SLOMO Tour noch eine richtig rasante Fahrt mit einigen Trails

bis zum Nächstenmal


----------



## ralf (7. September 2006)

Moin moin zusammen,

ja, was soll ich sagen?  Meinen Vorrednern kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich fand die Tour einfach hervorragend.  

Danke lieber Frontguide Juchhu für die unvergesslichen Eindrücke. Insbesondere die Tuchfühlung mit landenden Jets werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen ... ...  

Nun, *daß wir uns wieder mehrmals aus den Augen verloren haben, wird ja nun schon fast der Normalfall.* Entweder wir gewöhnen uns daran und nutzen so wie gestern fleißig unsere Telefonliste, oder wir stellen unser Konzept um.  

Mein Vorschlag: Die vermeintlich Schwächeren - oder die, die sich dafür halten grundsätzlich nach vorne. Damit dürfte das Problem gelöst sein - hoffentlich ...  

An alle Fotografen:   

An die Backguides:  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> ja, was soll ich sagen?  Meinen Vorrednern kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich fand die Tour einfach hervorragend.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ralf,

Tja, da haben wir Glück gehabt, dass die Ostlandebahn an dem Abend genutzt wurde, wenn es auch nur kleine Cityhopper waren. Unvergesslich ist mir der Alarmstart einer amerikanischen F-16 Rotte mit 5 Jet, die leicht versetzt hintereinander über die Hauptbahn mit Nachbrenner gestartet sind. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, jemals was lauteres gehört bzw. gefühlt zu haben. Da waren selbst die Durchstartversuche der AWACS-Boeing 747-400 Kinderkram gegen.
Einzig gangbares Konzept ist dieses mit den GPS-gesteuerten elektronischen Fussfesseln. Wer zurückbleibt, vorprescht oder von der GPS-Route abkommt, bekommt sofort einen motivierenden Stromstoss.
Das hat im KF sogar noch relativ gut geklappt. Als wir dann in die Wahner Heide über Stefansheide in die Dämmerung/Dunkelheit hineinfuhren, hat das nicht mehr gut geklappt. Ich muss ehrlicherweise gestehen, dass in Dunkelheit die Verteilung bzw. räumliche Ausdehnung der Gruppe für mich als Guide schwer abzuschätzen ist, zumal die Erkennung der einzelnen TeilnehmerInnen in nicht mehr unmittelbarer Nähe schwierig wird.
Mein Fazit: Slow Motion fürs Helle, und Nightrides lieber mit zwei Hände voll an TeilnehmerInnen. Irgendwie wird man nach einiger Zeit auf gutbefahrbaren Wegen immer schneller. Lösen kann man das nur mit anspruchsvollen Trails in der Dunkelheit. Allerdings hat das dann weder was mit Slow-Motion, Anfänger- und Wiedereinsteigertauglichkeit noch mit meinem klassischen Verständnis eines Nightrides zu tun. Wir können ja gerne mal eine kleinen Nightride über schnuckelige Trails am Lüderich machen! Dann wird der Leistungsunterschied schnell klar.
VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. September 2006)

hier noch ein teil der versprochenen videos:

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2393300275383579185
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3735717872256002741
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=8453361946954289266

die bilder findet ihr in meinem fotoalbum.

zur tour:

dankedankedanke...
tolltolltoll...


----------



## ralf (7. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Lösen kann man das nur mit anspruchsvollen Trails in der Dunkelheit. Allerdings hat das dann weder was mit Slow-Motion, Anfänger- und Wiedereinsteigertauglichkeit noch mit meinem klassischen Verständnis eines Nightrides zu tun. Wir können ja gerne mal eine kleinen Nightride über schnuckelige Trails am Lüderich machen! Dann wird der Leistungsunterschied schnell klar.[/LIST]VG Martin



... sozusagen eine Hardcore-Ausscheidungstour ... ...


----------



## hama687 (7. September 2006)

.. und hier der rest Bilder...











und man glaubt es kaum das helle licht was alle anschauen ist keine Lupine sondern ein Flugzeug was 10 meter über uns rein geflogen ist


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> und man glaubt es kaum das helle licht was alle anschauen ist keine Lupine sondern ein Flugzeug was *10 meter* über uns rein geflogen ist
> 
> ...


 
Ich will jetzt nicht Deine Fähigkeiten kritisieren, Entfernungen einzuschätzen  ,
aber das waren locker 100 m.  
Bei 10 Meter Höhenunterschied hätte es uns von den Bikes gehauen,
und die Abgasstrahlen der Triebwerke hätten uns einen Satz sehr heiße Ohren verpasst.  

Trotzdem war es beeindruckend. 

VG Martin

PS: Geile Fotos


----------



## i-men (7. September 2006)

A U F H Ö R E N     
Ihr macht mich fertig.

Ich konnte  gestern nicht mit fahren, da mich ne fiese Erkältung erwischt hat und nun muss ich mir hier solche Bilder und Lobhuddeleien ansehen.
Als wenn die zum wiederholten Male verpasste Flughafenrunde nicht schon genug Strafe ist.
Ich möchte hiermit umgehend um eine Bestätigung von Herrn Juchhu bitten, dass diese Runde dieses Jahr nochmal statt findet


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

Die Begeisterung steht Euch ja ins Gesicht geschrieben:






 



Werden nächste Woche wohl mal wieder vorbei schauen; Wenn nicht ein gewisser Herr Sonntag wieder dazwischenfunkt


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> A U F H Ö R E N
> Ihr macht mich fertig.
> 
> Ich konnte gestern nicht mit fahren, da mich ne fiese Erkältung erwischt hat und nun muss ich mir hier solche Bilder und Lobhuddeleien ansehen.
> ...


 
Tja, gestern passte alles! 

trocken
warm
wenig Wolken
fast Vollmond, der anfänglich riesig über der Wahner Heide thronte
super Sicht auf den Flughafen
landende Flugzeuge zum Greifen nahe
Slow Motion mit "2FAST4U"-Anteil
kaum Pannen
super TeilnehmerInnen
Und Du warst nicht mit dabei! 

Schade, schade. 

Nachdem ich gestern meine Ausgehzeit um grob 2 Stunden überzogen habe,
sollte ich für die nächsten Wochen keine Aussicht auf Erfolg annehmen,
dass meine nächste KFL-Guiding genehmigt wird. 

Ende Oktober ist nächste Vollmondtermin (aus der Erinnerung heraus).
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das Wetter passen wird.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heike22 (7. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich auch mal in Genuss eines solchen Nightrides komme. Habt Ihr denn spezielle Leuchten für das Rad oder das Handelsübliche?!

Und wie ich es recht verstehe, fahrt Ihr immer mittwochs. Da würde ich ja glatt mal mein Spinning für sausen lassen.

Gruß

Heike


----------



## Heike22 (7. September 2006)

Hallo Martin,

ich nochmal. Merke mir den nächsten Vollmond vor. Werwölfe sind Euch wohl nicht begegnet.

Grins

Heike


Ende Oktober ist nächste Vollmondtermin (aus der Erinnerung heraus).
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das Wetter passen wird.

VG Martin[/QUOTE]


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2006)

Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass ich auch mal in Genuss eines solchen Nightrides komme. Habt Ihr denn spezielle Leuchten für das Rad oder das Handelsübliche?!
> 
> ...


 
Für den Nightride zum blauen Flughafen reichen handelsübliche Stecklampen nach STVO. Ein Mehr an Licht schadet nicht,
und so kannst Du durchaus bis zu 1.000  (wie immer im Leben auch mehr  )für eine Profi-MTB-Beleuchtung ausgeben. 
Blättere mal ein paar Seiten zurück. Da haben Guido und ich ein paar Anmerkungen zu Beleuchtungen gemacht.
Ein Mirage Set von Sigma Sport ist hinsichtlich des Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses für passionierte Nichtbastler schon eine gute Wahl
und ermöglicht auch schon in der Dunkelheit ein leichtes Trailsurfen (nicht zu schwieriges Gelände).

VG Martin


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2006)

Was soll ich das noch sagen ,
super Veranstaltung   , mit Event Erlebnis  . Hat spektakulär ausgesehen wie 20 Leute mit Licht durch die Heide düsen  
Zu dieser Premiere ( für mich zum blau/gelben Flughafen ) bin ich extra Überpünktlich und sogar am richtigen Parkplatz eingetroffen  
Das sollte jeder mal miterlebt haben 
Dank an Martin für´s führen und an Klaus und Guido für´s hinten absichern . 
Also MMM ( Martin Machts Möglich ) einfach herrlich  

P.S. Info für Herrn Delgado ( habe Volker K. getroffen )


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Info für Herrn Delgado ( habe Volker K. getroffen )



Und? Erwartungen erfüllt?


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Erwartungen erfüllt?


Voll und ganz .  ich sagt nur Nutscheid


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ( für mich zum blau/gelben Flughafen )
> ...


 
Ich muss zugeben, dass der Blauanteil gestern verschwindend gering war.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der jeweiligen Freigabe der einzelnen Start- und Landebahnen liegt, am Wetter, Nebel, Vollmond (wg. Licht) oder Jahreszeit?
Bei den Touren in den letzten zwei Jahren war der Blauanteil definitv überwiegend.

Tja, dann werde ich den Titel "Nightride zum blauen Flughafen" nur noch aus Marketingaspekten stehen lassen können. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bastian_77 (7. September 2006)

Ich fands auch ne sehr nette Runde, auch wenn ich leider frühre abrechen mußte weil mein Akku platt war.
Aber von der Landstrasse aus hatten wir auch noch einige schöne Ausblicke auf den Flughafen.
Fürs nächste mal werd ich wohl mein eigenes Licht bauen und für genug Power sorgen 

Macht ihr irgendwann mal so ne kleinere Rund emit mehr single Trails ??


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fands auch ne sehr nette Runde, auch wenn ich leider frühre abrechen mußte weil mein Akku platt war.
> Aber von der Landstrasse aus hatten wir auch noch einige schöne Ausblicke auf den Flughafen.
> Fürs nächste mal werd ich wohl mein eigenes Licht bauen und für genug Power sorgen
> 
> Macht ihr irgendwann mal so ne kleinere Rund emit mehr single Trails ??



Ja, Samstag in Altenberg mit ca. 35km nur Trails  

Termin folgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heike22 (7. September 2006)

Hallo Martin,

vielen Dank für die Info. Dann werde ich mich mal umschauen. Bin ja erst seit kurzem im Forum und habe Eure Einträge und Fotos mit Intersse gelesen und angeschaut. 

Mein Mann, Peter, und ich würden gerne mal mitfahren, gerne am Wochenende, da es zeitlich (er arbeitet in Bad Honnef, ich in Mülheim an der Ruhr) besser für uns einzurichten ist.  

Bis bald

Heike


----------



## Montana (7. September 2006)

*@ all *

Danke sehr an Martin fürs guiden und an alle Mitfahrer (-innen) für die super nette Tour wieder mit grosser netter Beteiligung   

*@ Martin *

1. KFL-Touren sind doch immer Slow-Motion-Touren ob im Hellen oder Dunklen
Jetzt kommen Viele , wartet mal Oktober oder November ab. Da sind wir wieder zu 4 oder 5.   

2. Einen richtig netten Bericht mit vollständiger Mitfahrer Liste sind wir hier so gewohnt. Rat mal wo der *Montana* das gelernt und dann weiterentwickelt hat  

3. Der Juchhu nighttrail ist doch immer noch ganz nett und war auch nie singletrailiger. Holzarbeiten sind im Moment leider überall. Es ist ein mittelbreiter flowiger Pfad der tagsüber auch gerne von Walker und NW Gruppen  genutzt wird. Im Zusammenspiel mit den trails an der uphill Holztreppe (von gestern) und dem bikekillertrail ist das eine nette _easygoing _Geschichte. TIPP : Juchhu nightrail *nachts *mal in kleiner Gruppe in hohem _(für meine Verhältnisse  )_ entlang rasen. Einfach herlich.  

5. Dafür hattest Du dann die KF Guides , die nix anderes kennen aber dort jeden Grashalm und Tannenzweig. 

Gruß Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> kurzes  Statment von mir,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastian_77 (7. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Samstag in Altenberg mit ca. 35km nur Trails
> 
> Termin folgt ...



Klingt nett, wie fit muß man dafür sein ?


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nett, wie fit muß man dafür sein ?



Deine Fitness ist völlig ausreichend.
Immerhin bist Du gestern mitgekommen?


----------



## Flow#33 (7. September 2006)

So, nach der Arbeit auch noch ein paar Worte vom Starrgabelmitfahrer: 

@ all - Danke für eine Tour in einem Gebiet, das ich bisher nur vom Hörensagen kannte und einen Nightride bei dem ich den Unterschied zwischen Licht und Licht sehen konnte. 
Mann, war das hell.  
Die Tempoverschärfung am Schluss fand ich auch klasse - so wurde es nach einer angenehmen Eingewöhnungs- und Unterhaltungsphase eine richtig flotte Fahrt.

Auf dem Weg zurück in die Innenstadt hab ich dann noch etwas für den Temposchnitt getan (auf Asphalt läuft der Hobel halt schneller  ) und noch ne extra Schleife angehängt. 80 km waren es dann unterm Strich.

Bin demnächst gerne mal wieder zu einer Tour bereit, sofern es mangels Federung machbar ist. --> Wie gestern schon einigen gegenüber angedeutet ist dieser Zustand sowieso bald Vergangenheit (Bikekauf steht an). 
Mein altes Schätzchen wird dann nur noch für den Weg zur Arbeit genutzt.

Bis demnächst mal 
der Flo


----------



## Bastian_77 (7. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Fitness ist völlig ausreichend.
> Immerhin bist Du gestern mitgekommen?



Dann mal her mit mehr Info's, muß ja noch klären wie ich auc Köln dahin komme  
Wird das wieder ne nachttour oder eher was im hellen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal her mit mehr Info's, muß ja noch klären wie ich auc Köln dahin komme
> Wird das wieder ne nachttour oder eher was im hellen ??



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385


----------



## Tazz (7. September 2006)

leichte Verspätung meiner Danksagung an Martin,Klaus und Guido und dem Rest der Manschaft der mitgefahren ist   


Es war spitze


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tempoverschärfung am Schluss fand ich auch klasse - so wurde es nach einer angenehmen Eingewöhnungs- und Unterhaltungsphase eine richtig flotte Fahrt...


...damit kannst du aber nur "die letzten 2km" gemeint haben... 
Leider konnte ich bei dem scheinbar obligatorischen Zielsprint zum Parkplatz nicht ganz mithalten, weil meine Kette nicht mehr aufs große Blatt geht  
Vielleicht sollte ich nach bald 5 Jahren doch mal den vorderen Schaltzug wechseln...


----------



## ralf (7. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nachdem ich gestern meine Ausgehzeit um grob 2 Stunden überzogen habe,
> sollte ich für die nächsten Wochen keine Aussicht auf Erfolg annehmen,
> dass meine nächste KFL-Guiding genehmigt wird.
> ...




... wie, musst Du nun Mittwochs doch *Deine Hosen bei der Chefin abgeben* ... ?   
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
... und das Bike sicherheitshalber auch?  

fragt sich Ralf


----------



## Lipoly (7. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss zugeben, dass der Blauanteil gestern verschwindend gering war.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es an der jeweiligen Freigabe der einzelnen Start- und Landebahnen liegt, am Wetter, Nebel, Vollmond (wg. Licht) oder Jahreszeit?
> Bei den Touren in den letzten zwei Jahren war der Blauanteil definitv überwiegend.
> 
> ...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxiway wegen deinem "blaulicht"

taxiways gehöhren zu den rollwegen also sind die taxiwaylights IMMER an wenn auch die start und landebahn in betrieb ist! da aber nachts auschließlich der frachtverkehr den flughafen rockt, und das nicht zu wenig wird da schon alles in betrieb sein! da aber in letzter zeit baustelle an RW 25/07 ist und die irgendwas am erneuern sind(kack spannbetonpiste!) denke ich mal wird man da nachts nicht allzuviel sehen von der piste! 14L/32R Ist auf jedenfall in Betrieb und dürfte auch gut  leuchten


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie, musst Du nun Mittwochs doch *Deine Hosen bei der Chefin abgeben* ... ?
> ... und das Bike sicherheitshalber auch?
> 
> fragt sich Ralf


 
Wenn ich nun mittwochs meine Hosen immer bei der Chefin abgeben muss, könnte sich der häusliche Mittwochabend durchaus zu einer Alternative zur KFL-Tour entwickeln. 
Mein Bike gebe ich nicht her. 



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxiway wegen deinem "blaulicht"
> 
> taxiways gehöhren zu den rollwegen also sind die taxiwaylights IMMER an wenn auch die start und landebahn in betrieb ist! da aber nachts auschließlich der frachtverkehr den flughafen rockt, und das nicht zu wenig wird da schon alles in betrieb sein! da aber in letzter zeit baustelle an RW 25/07 ist und die irgendwas am erneuern sind(kack spannbetonpiste!) denke ich mal wird man da nachts nicht allzuviel sehen von der piste! 14L/32R Ist auf jedenfall in Betrieb und dürfte auch gut leuchten


 
Danke Erklärbärchen  
Wenn nicht alle Bahnen wg. Sanierungen in Betrieb sind,
erklärt das doch gut den fehlenden Blauanteil. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (8. September 2006)

*Nächste KFL - Tour *

*Lockere *Königsforst Runde mit nahezu allen _easy going trails _ Anfänger- und Einsteigertaugliche *langsame* und *leichte* Tour  ... ca. 35 km und max. 500 hm  ... Etwas Licht wird für die 2. Hälfte und den Rückweg  benötigt 

Hier flott eintragen 

Schönes Wochenende an Alle  

LG Guido


----------



## i-men (8. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nun mittwochs meine Hosen immer bei der Chefin abgeben muss, könnte sich der häusliche Mittwochabend durchaus zu einer Alternative zur KFL-Tour entwickeln.



Das käme für mich niiiieeeeee in Frage und wenn ich ohne Hose fahre.


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Das käme für mich niiiieeeeee in Frage und wenn ich ohne Hose fahre.


 
Vielleicht kennst Du die Alternativen noch nicht?


----------



## Montana (8. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kennst Du die Alternativen noch nicht?



Schluss jetzt damit   .... gekuschelt wird nur während der Tour  

 

Die Sonne scheint so schön und ich sitze hier ....   

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. September 2006)

Heul mal nicht lieber Montana ! 

Mach Dein Rad besser fit für schöne Stunden im Wald


----------



## Montana (8. September 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Heul mal nicht lieber Montana !
> 
> Mach Dein Rad besser fit für schöne Stunden im Wald



Rad  was für ein Rad  

Du meinst diesen STEVENS Waldhobel mit Tretlager- , Bremsen- , Laufräder- und Schaltungsproblemen und mit kaputtem Navigator   

Gleich geht es ihm zumindest _bremstechnisch _an die Gurgel. Ich hasse es beim downhill immer wie verrückt treten zu müssen. Dat Ding muss nichtdauernd bremsen sonst ist auch der Belag bald wieder wech 

Die Sonne scheint so schön ....


----------



## Tazz (8. September 2006)

Die Sonne und Du ......................mit dem Werkzeug in der Hand    

Ist auch was ! kannste ja dann beim Reparieren quasi frische Luft schnappen


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Rad  was für ein Rad
> 
> Du meinst diesen STEVENS Waldhobel mit Tretlager- , Bremsen- , Laufräder- und Schaltungsproblemen und mit kaputtem Navigator
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube, ich pack meine Bikesachen aus 
bzw. ziehe meine Bikehose an  
und drehe eine feine kleine Hardter Hunderunde. 
DJ-SAM wird sich freuen.

VG Martin

PS: Natürlich ohne Knacken, Knirschen und Schleif- und Quietschgeräusche.
Nur das sanfte und leise Surren eines wohlgepflegten Antriebs wird zu hören sein.


----------



## Montana (8. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich pack meine Bikesachen aus
> bzw. ziehe meine Bikehose an
> und drehe eine feine kleine Hardter Hunderunde.
> DJ-SAM wird sich freuen.
> ...



Viel Spass , Martin ... aber das (1) kann doch jede(r)  

@ Tazz

Sonne frische Luft und Fahrradwerkzeuge ... wie schön ist das denn  

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (8. September 2006)

Freitag 17:30 Uhr vor dem Mittwochs 18:30 Uhr *LMB* Date

* Erst * 7 Anmeldungen - das waren schon mal mehr  um diese Zeit 

Da kommt noch was auf uns zu  

LG Guido


----------



## Montana (8. September 2006)

Technische Probleme


----------



## Tazz (8. September 2006)

@ Juchhu viel Spaß in der Hard ! Da fahre ich auch besonders gerne   

@ Montana  Werkzeug Sonne und ein Milchkaffee


----------



## Ghosty9 (9. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ganz neu hier und MTB-Einsteiger  . Wär die Tour am 13.09. auch was für Neulinge? Konditionsmäßig bin ich nämlich noch nicht so auf der Höhe - gerade aus der Reha gekommen..
Gibt es auch Touren an Samstagen? 

viele Grüße

Ghosty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. September 2006)

Hallo Ghosty  

zunächst einmal herzlich willkommen hier in unserem MTB Kreis. Also die Mittwoch Tour am 13.09. wird auch _Einsteiger_ tauglich sein. Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen einfach mal mitfahren und Dir dann eine Meinung bilden. Ich galube es wird Dir gefallen. Wir sind im Moment ein recht gemischter "Haufen". Es sind ein paar nette Junge   , eine paar nette Ältere  und ein paar nette Frauen   dabei.

Leichte Samstag Touren werden ebenfalls unregelmässig stattfinden. 

Viele Grüsse und gib Dir einfach einen Ruck und fahr mit

Guido

_Montana_





			
				ghosty9 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin ganz neu hier und MTB-Einsteiger  . Wär die Tour am 13.09. auch was für Neulinge? Konditionsmäßig bin ich nämlich noch nicht so auf der Höhe - gerade aus der Reha gekommen..
> Gibt es auch Touren an Samstagen?
> ...


----------



## Ghosty9 (9. September 2006)

Hallo Guido,

dann meld ich mich schon mal für die Tour an  Falls ich doch nicht erscheine, hocke ich wahrscheinlich noch im Büro...

viele Grüße

Ghosty = Serena


----------



## hama687 (10. September 2006)

Gehört zwar nicht hier rein aber "Geschafffffffffffft"


----------



## Derk (10. September 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum bestandenen Examen 

Gruß
Derk


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört zwar nicht hier rein aber "Geschafffffffffffft"
> ...


 
Super  

Jetzt weiß ich auch, 
warum Du Dich in letzter Zeit so rar gemacht hast. 

Jetzt, wo die Vorbereitungen zu den Abschlussprüfungen hinter Dir liegen,
werden wir Dich ja wieder regelmäßig bei den KFLs sehen.
Haben wir ja bereits die letzten zwei (drei?) Wochen angenehm bemerkt.

Also, viel, viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir in diesem schönen naturverbundenen Beruf.  

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (10. September 2006)

Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. September 2006)

Alles gute zum bestandenen Herr Kollege    

Gruß Renate


----------



## Ommer (10. September 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Alex!

Super


Gruß 
Achim


----------



## Redking (10. September 2006)

Auch von mir an Dich Alex alles Gute zur bestandenen Prüfung.  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (10. September 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex und ganz viel Spaß, Freude und Erfolg im weiteren Berufsleben    

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Günni69 (10. September 2006)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.  
Dann kann der Rubel ja jetzt richtig ans rollen kommen.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört zwar nicht hier rein aber "Geschafffffffffffft"



Na denn, Gratulation nachträglich   

...und jetzt schwing Dich wieder auf diese komische Gefährt mit zwei Rädern dran...und so  

..meine Du solltest wieder häufiger den Guido beim guiden helfen 

VG Helmut 
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Montana (11. September 2006)

* @ Serena*
du wirst doch wohl bei dem schönen Wetter nicht im Büro versauern  

*@ Alex hama687*

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.  Jetzt kanns ja losgehen mit der Karriere.  

Bis bald Guido









			
				ghosty9 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> 
> dann meld ich mich schon mal für die Tour an  Falls ich doch nicht erscheine, hocke ich wahrscheinlich noch im Büro...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghosty9 (11. September 2006)

@ Guido 
tsää was soll das denn heißen   
Aber bisher schauts ganz gut aus mit Mittwoch.. 

@ hama 687

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir  - unbekannterweise


----------



## Montana (12. September 2006)

@ *ghosty9*

Mittwoch wirds noch mal ne richtige geile Sommerabendtour geben  
Ich würde mal vorschlagen einen colen Biergartenbesuch  ins Auge zu fassen. 
Also @ *alle*  : Bitte  etwas Zeit mitbringen  

LG Guido





			
				ghosty9 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guido
> tsää was soll das denn heißen
> Aber bisher schauts ganz gut aus mit Mittwoch..
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (12. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also @ *alle*  : Bitte  etwas Zeit mitbringen
> 
> LG Guido


Was??? Wir haben doch keine Zeit! 

Und dann warme Klamotten damit ich mich nach 24 Uhr nicht wieder erkälte.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (12. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal vorschlagen einen colen Biergartenbesuch  ins Auge zu fassen.
> LG Guido



Bitte dann auch ins Auge fassen das die Nicht-Trinker zum Parkplatz geführt werden...


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. September 2006)

Hallo Alex,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Facharbeiterprüfung   , nun kannst du dich endlich mal den wichtigen Dingen im Leben zuwenden wie z.B. das Ding mit den zwei Rädern oder so .

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## crossfire (12. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> @ *ghosty9*
> 
> Mittwoch wirds noch mal ne richtige geile Sommerabendtour geben
> Ich würde mal vorschlagen einen colen Biergartenbesuch  ins Auge zu fassen.
> ...



SUUUPEEER!!!    

Freu mich!


----------



## Montana (12. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte dann auch ins Auge fassen das die Nicht-Trinker zum Parkplatz geführt werden...


Du denkst wohl nur ans biken.  Als wenn das das Wichtigste wär  


			
				crossfire schrieb:
			
		

> SUUUPEEER!!!
> 
> Freu mich!


Ich mich auch  . Irgendeine Idee ? Meine Vorschläge wären entweder Forsbacher Mühle , Biergarten an der Grube Cox oder Klausmann 

BTW : Wo ist eigentlich die Anja ? Urlaub ? 


Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst wohl nur ans biken.  Als wenn das das Wichtigste wär



wie... nicht???


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Forsbacher Mühle , Biergarten an der Grube Cox oder Klausmann?
> 
> 
> Gruß Guido



Na super , Ihr habt's wieder kuschlig mit Wein, Weib und (obszönem) Gesang  und wir müssen noch nach Wermelskirchen fahren .... *heul*


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na super , Ihr habt's wieder kuschlig mit Wein, Weib und (obszönem) Gesang  und wir müssen noch nach Wermelskirchen fahren .... *heul*


 
Ich glaube nicht,
das Guido @Montana die Station Wermelskirchen in die KFL-Tour integrieren wird,
da ja schon die einfache Strecke KF <-> Wermelskirchen grob 30 km und bestimmt mehr als 500 hm ausmacht.  

Je nachdem was Ihr in Wermelskirchen noch machen wollt,
sieht das eher nach einer Kurzvisite bei der KFL-Tour aus.  

Man sieht sich vielleicht.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Je nachdem was Ihr in Wermelskirchen noch machen wollt ...



Das Übliche BGS (+) ...


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das Übliche BGS (+) ...


 
Dann wird es wohl eine sehr kurze Stippvisite,
wenn Ihr Eurer Grillgut noch bei Tageslicht verspeisen wollt.

VG Martin

PS: Worauf bezieht sich das "(+)"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (12. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal vorschlagen einen colen Biergartenbesuch  ins Auge zu fassen.
> Also @ *alle*  : Bitte  etwas Zeit mitbringen
> 
> LG Guido



An welchen biergarten hast du gedacht?


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> An welchen biergarten hast du gedacht?


 
"Am Kaiser Baach" Nähe Grube Cox in der Hardt wäre doch nett. 

Die haben sich beim letzten Mal für eine Wiederholgung empfohlen. 
Unsere Bikes dürften mit an den Tisch. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (12. September 2006)

oder ...

Forsbacher Mühle bzw. Klausmann 

Eigentlich auch egal  

Gruß Guido

Jacken nicht vergessen und 


.....


*ACHTUNG WITZ : *


Landkarte für die die nicht zurückfinden  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Am Kaiser Baach" Nähe Grube Cox in der Hardt wäre doch nett.
> 
> Die haben sich beim letzten Mal für eine Wiederholgung empfohlen.
> Unsere Bikes dürften mit an den Tisch.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> oder ...
> 
> Forsbacher Mühle bzw. Klausmann
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Tour hauptsächlich im KF gefahren wird, dann lieber FM wählen. 

Wg. Landkarten: GPS mit eingeschalteter Beleuchtung sind eine gute Alternative.


----------



## volker k (12. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Tour hauptsächlich im KF gefahren wird, dann lieber FM wählen.
> 
> Wg. Landkarten: GPS mit eingeschalteter Beleuchtung sind eine gute Alternative.




Dann allerdings nur die Variante mit Farbdisplay und Karte , muß ja Stylisch aussehen .


----------



## juchhu (12. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dann allerdings nur die Variante mit Farbdisplay und Karte , muß ja Stylisch aussehen .


 
Und mit KARINs Stimme bei der Sprachausgabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Status:Ich hasse Quallen!!!



Du bist echt gemein ... sooo schlimm war Tine auch wieder nicht  , obwohl .....  


@ Martin, das "+" heißt wie immer: _Alles darf nichts muss _
BTW: Grillen können wir auch noch im Dunkeln


----------



## volker k (12. September 2006)

Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst ? Wisst Ihr wieder mehr wie ich?


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst ? Wisst Ihr wieder mehr wie ich?



Natürlich hast Du was verpasst und natürlich wissen wir *wieso eigentlich wir* mehr als Du!


----------



## volker k (12. September 2006)

Hab ich mir gedacht.


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich mir gedacht.



Das meinst Du wieder nur  




@Solanum, bin um 17:30 Uhr am Eingang Uni-Mensa


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. September 2006)

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an die Tour morgen.
Mache das aber von 3 Faktoren abhängig
1-	Muss morgen früh wieder arbeiten  
2-	Habe noch eine leichte Sommergrippe 
3-	Muss bis spätesten 21:30 Uhr wieder am Treffpunkt ( Spezialparkplatz ) sein , habe Donnerstag  wieder Frühschicht  also ( 03:30 Uhr aufstehen )


----------



## ralf (12. September 2006)

... Biergarten finde ich gut.    
Bin schon angemeldet.




			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> BTW : Wo ist eigentlich die Anja ? Urlaub ?
> ...


Ja, wo ist sie eigentlich? 

*Anjahhhhh*, fährste mit?  

Bis morgen, Ralf

PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex!


----------



## Pepin (12. September 2006)

wo ist das?
wie weit von Sich?
wann seit ihr da?



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Am Kaiser Baach" Nähe Grube Cox in der Hardt wäre doch nett.
> 
> Die haben sich beim letzten Mal für eine Wiederholgung empfohlen.
> Unsere Bikes dürften mit an den Tisch.
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist das?
> wie weit von Sich?
> wann seit ihr da?



hi micha,

ich überlege schon etwas früher zu fahren, so gegen 16.30-17 uhr. sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen und zusammen hin fahren?

gruß
lars


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

*@ all*

*EXPERIMENTE*  werden gestartet.

Wegen der wiederum sehr grossen Gruppe und dem Schonungsbedarf des Montanas  wird es heute *ausnahmsweise* mal zwei Gruppen geben.

. . . . . . . . . 

Die _Wellness- und langsame flow motion Tour _mit *Montana*


und 

Die  _etwas schnellere und kniffligere Tour _ mit *Schnegge*

. . . . . . . . 

Gruppenzusammenstellung erfolgt heute abend vor Ort und alle Eure lieben Wünsche werden berücksichtigt.

Liebe Grüße

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Die _Wellness- und langsame flow motion Tour _mit *Montana*
> 
> 
> Guido



Cool  ,

stehe auf Wellness.
Vielleicht könnte ich dabei noch geschoben werden? Zumindest bergauf  ?


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

@kao
also starten kann ich in spich um 17:30

aber ich wollte heute nicht zuweit fahren (hinsichtlich rad am ring und ich habe die rennradtour von gestern noch in den beinen) daher wollte ich wissen wo die grube ist ob man dort eventuell von spich direkt hinkommt. sonnst fahre ich halt die trailrunde  bei mir


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Cool  ,
> 
> stehe auf Wellness.
> Vielleicht könnte ich dabei noch geschoben werden? Zumindest bergauf  ?



Super ... ich freue mich  Hochschieben kann ich Dich nicht .. weils kaum bergauf  geht  

Mir ists egal wer wo mitfährt ... bis auf kleine Ausnahmen  

LG Guido


----------



## Delgado (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf kleine Ausnahmen
> 
> LG Guido


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>


^

Du warst nicht mit *Ausnahme* gemeint


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @kao
> also starten kann ich in spich um 17:30
> 
> aber ich wollte heute nicht zuweit fahren (hinsichtlich rad am ring und ich habe die rennradtour von gestern noch in den beinen) daher wollte ich wissen wo die grube ist ob man dort eventuell von spich direkt hinkommt. sonnst fahre ich halt die trailrunde  bei mir



ach sooo, du wolltest nur in den biergarten  von dir bis treffpunkt, die tour und wieder zurück sind doch nur so rund 70km


----------



## Delgado (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Du warst nicht mit *Ausnahme* gemeint



Ich weiß, Du dachtest eher an die holde Weiblichkeit ....


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, Du dachtest eher an die holde Weiblichkeit ....



Stimmt  auffallend

Bis nachher 

EDIT : 11 Herren und 6 Damen ist keine schlechte Quote


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ach sooo, du wolltest nur in den biergarten  von dir bis treffpunkt, die tour und wieder zurück sind doch nur so rund 70km



klar biergarten zieht immer bei mir, 70km sind mir zu viel



@all wo ist denn nun der biergarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> klar biergarten zieht immer bei mir, 70km sind mir zu viel
> 
> 
> 
> @all wo ist denn nun der biergarten?


 
Obwohl ich nicht mitfahren kann  ,
werde ich Dir antworten.  

Mein Vorschlag "Am Kaiser Baach" (O 7,17054 °, N 50,97043 °) wird mit 99,9% Sicherheit heute nicht angefahren werden. 
Stattdessen wird mit größer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Forsbacher Mühle (O 7,16796 °, N 50,92250 °) angefahren werden, 
zumal sie auf Eurer Strecke im KF liegt.

VG Martin


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

ich danke für die antwort
dann warte ich mal ab wer wann und überhaupt irgendwo hin fährt


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ich danke für die antwort
> dann warte ich mal ab wer wann und überhaupt irgendwo hin fährt



Grüß Dich , Pepin  Micha

also wir fahren heute abend mit zwei Gruppen in der Gegend Königsforst, Lüderich , Hardt oder ähnlich ....

Startpunkt ist 18:30 Uhr ab Köln-Brück

*Mein* Vorschlag war sich danach noch in einem Biergarten zu treffen. Wieviele Leute daran Interesse haben ist noch unklar. Das entscheidet sich heute Abend am Treffpunkt . Anbieten würde sich der Biergarten an der Forsbacher Mühle. Ich gehe von ca. 3 Std Gesamt-Fahrzeit aus. Dann wären wir um 21:30 dort . Ich bin 100% dabei und weiss von ein paar Anderen.

Hoffe das hilft etwas Klarheit zu schaffen.

Viele Grüsse 

Guido


----------



## Heike22 (13. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Kinder entdecken die Welt, heute "Das Anmelden zu einer MTB-Runde".

Es hat Klick gemacht und schon war ich drin 

Wenn ich Pech habe, muss ich heute nachmittag in eine Besprechung - Prima. 

Da ich in Mülheim an der Ruhr arbeite, kann es sein, dass ich nicht zeitig in Köln bin. Dann muss ich die Frauenquote beim nächsten Mal erhöhen.

Ich habe noch kein Licht für mein Rad, sodass ich auf die Biergartenrunde verzichten muss, würde mich der Wellnesstour gerne hingeben.

Jetzt die letzte Frage "Trefft Ihr Euch auf dem Parkplatz "Am Hirschsprung"?

Übrigens dem "Gärtner" auch von mir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. Unbekannterweise. Und nie vergessen "Der Gärtner ist immer der Mörder"!


----------



## Cheetah (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß Dich , Pepin  Micha
> 
> also wir fahren heute abend mit *zwei Gruppen *in der Gegend Königsforst, Lüderich , Hardt oder ähnlich ....


 
Warum?


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?




Berechtigter Einwand , *Frank*  

Ist auch schwer zu erklären aber die Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass die _Interessen_ und _Leistungen _der Mitfahrer -innen mittlerweile sehr unterschiedlich sind. Es wird halt ein EXPERIMENT sein  und keine Dauerlösung. 


*@ Alle*

Ich habe gerade noch mit den _Jungs_ des Restaurants an der Forsbacher Mühle telefoniert . Der Biergarten ist bis 23:00 Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Hallo Heike , ich würde mich freuen wenn es doch klappt mit Deinem Mitfahren. Gib Alles  

Der Treffpunkt ist hier :

*Olpener Strasse (B55) -  Ecke  Am Wildwechsel*

Anfahrt :

BAB 4 bis AS Refrath / Köln Brück
dort dann Richtung Köln Brück über die B 55 (Olpener Strasse)
dann die erste Möglichkeit (ca. 500m) nach links abbiegen 
in die Strasse Am Wildwechsel ( da ist ein Restaurant auf der Ecke ) 
nach ca. 50 Meter links auf dem Parkplatz halten








Es fahren erfahrungsgemäss immer ein paar Leute ohne Biergartenbesuch zum Parkplatz zurück.


Viele Grüsse

Guido





			
				Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kinder entdecken die Welt, heute "Das Anmelden zu einer MTB-Runde".
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

danke guido
aber das wird mir dann doch was spät

also ich werde dann die schon ausgeschriebene runde wie geplant von mir aus in die wahnerheide starten

euch viel spaß aber ich werde schon mal wieder mit euch fahren.


----------



## Cheetah (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Berechtigter Einwand , *Frank*
> 
> Ist auch schwer zu erklären aber die Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass die _Interessen_ und _Leistungen _der Mitfahrer -innen mittlerweile sehr unterschiedlich sind. Es wird halt ein EXPERIMENT sein  und keine Dauerlösung.


Mein Interesse liegt in biken mit netten Leuten , und davon Möglichlist viele!


----------



## Kalinka (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *@ all*
> 
> *EXPERIMENTE*  werden gestartet.
> Wegen der wiederum sehr grossen Gruppe und dem Schonungsbedarf des Montanas  wird es heute *ausnahmsweise* mal zwei Gruppen geben.
> ...


Klingt prima, wäre gerne bei der Wellnesstour dabei...bin aber mit dem RR auf der Arbeit und muss erst nach Hause... das wird knapp. Außerdem bin ich nicht die Nightriderin. Ich hoffe Herr Montana schont sich noch öfter, man(n) wir ja nicht jünger.
...ach übrigens jünger... der älteste Teilnehmer am gerade absolvierten Einsteiger Apencross (spots-in-team) war 68 und wen wunderts...er war immer vor mir auf den Bergen


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Interesse liegt in biken mit netten Leuten , und davon Möglichlist viele!



Hallo Frank, 

laasen wir doch mal abwarten was sich heute abend vor Ort ergibt. Du weisst , ich bin im Prinzip auch für *eine *grosse Gruppe , anderseits höre ich mir auch Kritiken über zu lange Standzeiten oder zu schwierige trails an und suche nach Lösungen.

Gruß Guido

_derauchweissdassdaskeineoptimaleLösungist_


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Danke Karin , das hilft.

Wellness  Touren wird es nun sehr oft gebe. Ehrenwort.  
Ich gebe Dir rechtzeitig Nachricht und würde mich freuen wenn Du dann dabei bist. 

Gruß Guido

Sag Uwe  auch schonmal Bescheid





			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt prima, wäre gerne bei der Wellnesstour dabei...bin aber mit dem RR auf der Arbeit und muss erst nach Hause... das wird knapp. Außerdem bin ich nicht die Nightriderin. Ich hoffe Herr Montana schont sich noch öfter, man(n) wir ja nicht jünger.
> ...ach übrigens jünger... der älteste Teilnehmer am gerade absolvierten Einsteiger Apencross (spots-in-team) war 68 und wen wunderts...er war immer vor mir auf den Bergen


----------



## juchhu (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> laasen wir doch mal abwarten was sich heute abend vor Ort ergibt. Du weisst , ich bin im Prinzip auch für *eine *grosse Gruppe , anderseits höre ich mir auch Kritiken über zu lange Standzeiten oder zu schwierige trails an und suche nach Lösungen.
> 
> ...


 
Nun, ich habe ja schon kleine bis hin zu großen Gruppen geführt und habe da meine eigene Meinung.
Aber ich habe Guido schon bereits bei seinen Guiding-Anfängen provezeit,
dass seine KFL-Touren der legitime Nachfolger der Feierabendrunden des Gottvaters der Feierabendrunden @Hardy_aus_k werden wird.

Allerdings ist das Geheimnis des langen Lebens der KFL-Idee, der KFL-Touren und des KFL-Threads der "come together"-Gedanke.

Sobald da separatistischen Ideen und Experimenten der Raum zum Ausleben gegeben wird, beginnt das Totenglöckchen mit dem Läuten.

Ziel war, ist und sollte es sein, dauerhaft auf einem bekannten Wochentagsplatz mit einem Treffpunkt Touren anzubieten, die in ihrer Schwierigkeit und Tempo ihre maximale Grenze bei der Bezeichnung "Mittel" finden.

Zwar müssen technisch- und geschwindigkeitsambitionierte BikerInnen bei diesen Touren zurückstecken und AnfängerInnen, WiedereinsteigerInnen oder echte GenussfahrerInnen werden durchaus mal bis an ihre Grenzen gefordert, aber die verbindenden Elemente sind der "Come together"-Gedanke und die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, um eine tolle Zeit miteinander zu verbringen.

Obwohl ich beim Guiding von großen Gruppen (speziell bei Nightrides) graue Haare (dazu-) bekomme, plädiere ich bei den KFL-Touren für die Bildung einer einzigen Gruppe.
Denn nur dieses Gruppenerlebnis (z.B. letzter Nightride, u.a. vielen tollen Touren) hebt die KFL-Touren positiv von den vielen kleinen Fahrgemeinschaften mit unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung ab.

So, jetzt bleibt mir nur, Euch viel Spass bei dieser weiteren "Come together"-KFL-Tour zu wünschen und dass der 'Verantwortliche' stark genug ist, die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (13. September 2006)

Danke , Martin  für Deine Meinung

Die Diskussion ist hiermit eröffnet  


LG Guido

Ich halte mich jetzt zunächst mal zurück 




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich habe ja schon kleine bis hin zu großen Gruppen geführt und habe da meine eigene Meinung.
> Aber ich habe Guido schon bereits bei seinen Guiding-Anfängen provezeit,
> dass seine KFL-Touren der legitime Nachfolger der Feierabendrunden des Gottvaters der Feierabendrunden @Hardy_aus_k werden wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (13. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke , Martin  für Deine Meinung
> 
> Die Diskussion ist hiermit eröffnet
> 
> ...



Moin Moin zusammen,

die Argumentation von Juchhuh finde ich schlüssig.  

Aber   - wir sind jahreszeitmäßig in einem Umbruch. In den nächsten Wochen wird sich wieder viel "normalisieren". Es werden dann nur noch die wirklich harten KFLer starten.  
So gesehen halte ich das heute geplante Experiment für schlüssig, zumal m.E. aus den genannten Gründen keine Langzeitschäden zu erwarten sind. Wenn nicht jetzt ausprobieren, wann dann?  

In der nächsten Saison werden die Karten eh neu gemischt.

Bis gleich, Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. September 2006)

Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn die Mehrzahl der KFLer in einer großen Gruppe fahren möchte. Ich persönlich werde dann aber, zumindest ab und zu, nicht mitfahren, da ich den geselligen UND sportlichen Aspekt erfüllt haben möchte (Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht aus). Oder, so wie letzte Woche und auch heute, drehe ich einfach schon vorher eine Runde zum warm Fahren. Oder fahre wieder zurück und feuere die letzten an und jage sie den Berg hinauf  

Wobei sportlich bei mir auch nicht heißt volle Pulle zu fahren (ist halt "mittel"), es ist immer noch eine AWT und kein Rennen. Aber wenn man von 4 Stunden brutto 1 1/2 Stunden steht und ich dann noch eine dreiviertel Stunde Zeit An-Abfahrt einrechne... ist mir einfach manchmal zu viel.

Der nächste bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (13. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...technisch- und geschwindigkeitsambitionierte BikerInnen müssen bei diesen Touren zurückstecken...
> 
> ...und AnfängerInnen, WiedereinsteigerInnen oder echte GenussfahrerInnen werden durchaus mal bis an ihre Grenzen gefordert...
> 
> ...


 Ja ja ja...

Schick' sie alle in die Wüste ääh.. zu den Tomburgern, dann können sie getrost mit dem Joggen anfangen! 

_He roller-coaster he got early warning
He got muddy water he one mojo filter
He say "one and one and one is three"
Got to be good-looking 'cause he's so hard to see
Come together right now over me!_

Come Together! - frei nach Beatles..


----------



## Cheetah (13. September 2006)

Standzeit ist Spamzeit! 
Ich glaube es ist gerade der nicht sportliche Charakter der die KFL touren auszeichnet. Wer will kann einen Uphill oder Trail mal schnell nehmen, man muß aber nicht. Es gehen regelmäßig Mitfahrer verloren oder auch mal der Guide, das ist KFL. Mal hatte die *ganze *Gruppe Lust lange Strecken schnell zu fahren, aber es ergab sich dann halt so, geplant war dass nicht.


----------



## Cheetah (13. September 2006)

wo ist der I-men hin?


----------



## Heike22 (13. September 2006)

Hallo Guido,

danke für die Wegbeschreibung - ich vermute, das ist der Parkplatz oben am Hirschsprung.

Ich kann heute nicht. Sitze immer noch auf Abruf 

Verfolge aber mit Interesse, Eure Diskussionen. Jetzt seid Ihr ja eine weniger.
Aber Ihr werdet mich noch kennenlernen, bringe dann noch Verstärkung mit.

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich jeden Mittwoch das ganze Jahr durch oder habt Ihr wie die Mon Cheri Kirsche ein paar Wochen Pause  

Euch heute viel Spaß

Gruß

Heike


----------



## Heike22 (13. September 2006)

Ich bin gerade innerlich blond. KF= Königsforst.

Und wofür steht das L?  

Toll, noch nie mitgefahren, aber schón blöde Fragen stellen. Typisch Frau.

Aber irgendwie muss ich ja die 5.000 Worte loswerden


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. September 2006)

Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwie muss ich ja die 5.000 Worte loswerden



wie? schreiben gilt auch???


----------



## Heike22 (13. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> wie? schreiben gilt auch???



Super Meine Frage nach dem L hast Du aber nicht beantwortet.

Du schreibst übrigens schöne Gedichte.  

LG Heike


----------



## Heike22 (13. September 2006)

Hallo Guido,

schaffe es heute definitiv nicht. Unbekannterweise Euch allen viel Spaß.

Ich werde ja sicherlich morgen lesen können, wie es war.

LG

Heike


----------



## Redking (13. September 2006)

Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Gärtner ist immer der Mörder"!


Aber nur der Fahrräder im Königsforst! 
Gruß
Klaus der jetzt los fährt!

Edit   *L*= Damals Leicht, heute manchmal und der Lüderrich oder auch mal Lost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (13. September 2006)

Zu Thema Gruppenaufteilung:

Ich denke auch, dass es in erster Linie Ziel sein sollte mit einer Gruppe zu starten. Die letzten beiden Male vor der Flughafentour war es jedoch so, dass die Standzeiten bis zu 40% der Gesamtzeit ausgemacht haben und das bei 'nem Schnitt von ca. 12 km/h. Da wir eine sehr große Bandbreite haben (das ist auch gut so  ), kommt es leider oft dazu, dass einige überfordert und andere wiederum nicht ausgelastet sind. Die Folge: Die Gruppe reißt zwangsweise auseinander und es gibt Unzufriedene oder gar Verlorene. 
Daher plediere ich dafür individuell am Start jeder KFL-Tour anhand der Teilnehmer(-Zahl) zu entscheiden in wievielen Gruppen gefahren werden soll.
Die Anmeldung sollte auf keinen Fall getrennt werden  . Zudem sollten regelmäßig Großereignisse (wie etwa Flughafen) und natürlich Biergartenbesuche   als eine Gruppe durchgeführt werden.


Gruß und bis gleich

Jörg


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

so ich bin wieder von meiner 40km tour in der wahnerheide zurück gerade rechtzeitig vor dem gewitterregen hoffe bei euch bleibt es trocken. *daumendrück*


----------



## i-men (13. September 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der I-men hin?



Der I-Men hat nen Heizungstechniker aus Österreich im Haus, der ihm sagen soll warum ein nagelneuer Pelletkessel nach einem Tag in die Luft fliegt(Verpuffung).
Leider konnte auch der zweite Werkstechniker das heute noch nicht genau sagen.
Also bitte drückt mir die Daumen das die Sonne die nächsten Tage noch ein bischen scheint und die Solaranlage wenigstens ne warme Dusche möglich macht. Ausserdem habt Ihr ja auch was davon 

Ingo


----------



## Redking (14. September 2006)

Hallo,
 war um 0:30 Uhr zurück. 

Sorry habe wohl extrem zittrige Hände gehabt! 







Hier die, die Brücke nicht fanden!











Hier gab es eine Teilung 





Auf den Weg zur Mühle!

In der Mühle





Viele Grüße
Klaus 

Guido hat ja das Juchhumba Spar Abo gewählt! 
Der uns kein Regen vorhersagte!


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ....
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus
> ...


 
Juchhumba Spar Abo kann für 9,99 /mtl. mit 5 Regenprognose-Calls gebucht werden. 

Anrufe unter 0700/JUCHHU-11  

VG Martin

PS: OKOK, das Angebot ist ein Fake!


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. September 2006)

Erst einmal *SOOOORRRRYYYY* dafÃ¼r das ich mich nicht standesgemÃ¤Ã verabschiedet habe. Guido hat mich ja quasi bis zur StraÃe gefÃ¼hrt , da wollte ich dann nicht noch einmal umdrehen. Bitte verzeiht mir  

So nett und verlockend es auch ist die Gruppe da noch beim Bierchen (oder Eis) sitzen zu sehen.. ich habe momentan nicht die Zeit und MuÃe dafÃ¼r, einfach zuviel um die Ohren. Hat also nichts mit euch zu tun. Ich meine da hat sich eine richtig tolle Truppe zusammen gefunden  

*Zur Tour:*

*Geilgeilgeil!!!* Vielen Dank an JÃ¶rg fÃ¼r das Guiding, sehr abwechslungsreich und fÃ¼r eine AWT schon sehrsehr flott    Ich mÃ¶chte kein Quertreiber sein, aber es war einfach klasse fÃ¼r mich die Gruppe zu teilen. Genauso gut fand ich es aber auch zusammen los zu fahren und das sich hinterher noch getroffen wird (jaja, auch wenn ich nicht dabei war). Wie JÃ¶rg ebenfalls schon angesprochen halte ich trotzdem an den âTouren mit Eventcharakterâ fest  

Anbei das HÃ¶henprofil der gestrigen Tour. 

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe und bess demnÃ¤hx
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

das war ja gestern mein erstes Gastspiel bei einer KFL-Tour und kann nur sagen, es war meine bisher beste, lustigste und unterhaltsamste Tour die ich mitgemacht habe.  
Meinen fetten Respekt an Guido und Co Guides, die alles super organisieren und für eine ordenliche Umsetzung sorgen. Die ganzen netten Leute  geben dann den Rest dazu, es zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis werden zu lassen. 
Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen und wenn es meine Zeit zu läßt bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei mit euch den KF zu erkunden.


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. September 2006)

Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Meine Frage nach dem L hast Du aber nicht beantwortet.



Du wirst es herausfinden, früher oder später  



			
				Heike22 schrieb:
			
		

> Du schreibst übrigens schöne Gedichte.
> LG Heike



Danke, auch für deinen Eintrag in meinem GB


----------



## Delgado (14. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Edit   *L*= Damals Leicht, heute manchmal und der Lüderrich oder auch mal Lost!




Oder in meinem Fall --> Lichtlutscher  

Danke an alle Guides, besonders Schnegge für die schönen, schnellen KF-Trails.

Schnegge hatte gestern übrigens so viel überschüsige Energie, dass er in Rösrath seine Kette zerrissen hat  .

Leider mussten Iris und ich uns in Hoffnungsthal verabschieden und ein Zweier-Mannschaftszeitfahren über 50 km Straße hinlegen  
Sonst ware das Folge-Programm mal wieder zu kurz gekommen   

Vielen Dank nochmal an die Süße


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Leider mussten Iris und ich uns in Hoffnungsthal verabschieden und ein Zweier-Mannschaftszeitfahren über 50 km Straße hinlegen
> Sonst ware das Folge-Programm mal wieder zu kurz gekommen
> ...


 
Na, das hört sich aber nicht nach der kürzesten Strecke über Straße an. 
Ortskern Hoffnungsthal bis Stadtkern Wermelskirchen sind bei mir 35 km Strecke. 
Wie wäre es mit einem autoroutingfähigem GPS am Lenker? 

Oder ward Ihr so schnell und schlecht beleuchtet,
dass Ihr die richtigen Abzweigungen übersehen habt? 

VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. September 2006)

An alle KFL `er die mit zwei Rädern unterwegs waren,

das von Gestern war wirklich ne Klasse Tour, danke Jörg und Guido  , es waren 2 supergeile Trails mit dabei die im Dunkeln leider nicht voll zur Wirkung kamen ( vieleicht finde ich den Trail im Hellen nochmal wieder ).Auch ich hatte noch kurz vor dem Ziel mal wieder ne Reifenpanne  ( Ventildurchschlag ) dank Klaus spontaner Hilfe  wurde der Platten schnell behoben und alles kam bestens am Treffpunkt an.
Ich finde es super wie sich seit kürzerster Zeit mit so vielen Leuten eine nette,super tolle Gruppe entwickelt hat 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (14. September 2006)

_*Experimentelles Mountainbiken im Königsforst*_

Teil 1    -  14.September 2006

Bericht zur *ganz* leichten Tour  

Teilnehmer (-innen)  _(leichte Gruppe _ ) :

Erich @ skorpi
Frank @ Cheetah
Günni @ Günni69
Klaus @ Redking
Ralf @ ralf
Renata @ Tazz
Renate @ harnas
Serena @ ghosty9 
Stefan @ Balu.
Sven @ Kettenfresser

Guido @ Montana

Wieder traf sich eine große MTB Meute auf dem Parkplatz am Wildwechsel in Köln- Brück. Viele bekannte und manches unbekannte Gesicht war zu sehen. Wie im Vorfeld besprochen und diskutiert hatten die guides beschlossen diesmal in zwei unterschiedlichen Gruppen durch den KF und das Umfeld zu düsen. Gestartet sind wir gemeinsam und fuhren mit viel Spaß über Forstwege und den Matsche trail Richtung Forsbach. Unterwegs hörten wir heftiges Gewittergrollen und erst nach Rücksprache mit Wettergott  *Juchhu* entschieden wir uns die Tour fort zusetzen. 

An der Forsbacher Strasse trennten wir uns dann. *Schnegge* zog mit seinen Leuten den Tütberg hoch und *Montana* rollte zurück zu den KF easy going trails. Wir nahmen Richtung  Damm, runter zum Wassertretbecken und den anderen geheimen Wellness Mountain bike Wegen. Unterwegs ließ *Klaus* bei Serenas Gabel die Luft raus was zu vielen Späßen führte. Es wurde auch so langsam dunkel und ich entschied mich dafür *Serena *und *Sven* zum Parkplatz zurück zubringen. Dann ging es über die trails am Wildpark, bikekiller trail und JNT wieder Richtung Forsbach, Wir nahmen die Einfachen  in Forsbach noch mit und ein Tel der Gruppe sogar die Heftigern (über die Holzbrücke und so .. und das im Dunklen ) Dann waren wir am Biergarten an der Forsbacher Mühle und tranken Verschiedenes, etwas später kam auch die *Schnegge* Truppe dazu und es wurde richtig gesellig. *Jörg* führt dann relativ früh einen Teil der Gruppe zurück. Deutlich später führte *Montana* dann den Rest relativ intuitiv in hohem Tempo auf spaßige Weise zum Parkplatz zurück.  

_Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter sind diesmal uninteressant. GPS Aufzeichnung ist bewusst vermieden worden._


*FAZIT :* Experiment ist voll geglückt - Beide Gruppen waren anscheinend sehr zufrieden - Besonderen Glückwunsch an *Serena*  fürs gelungene Debüt und hoffentlich baldiges Widermitfahren - Danke an Alle die dabei waren und *besonderen Dank an Jörg @ Schnegge *für das gewohnt gute Guiden der schnelleren Gruppe.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. September 2006)

Guido war gestern mal wieder richtig toll mit dir zu fahren  , wenn auch der Anfang ( bis zur Gruppentrennung ) auf hohem Niveau gefahren worden ist . 
Aber dann schön ruhig die schönen Trails abgegrast und weiter .  Da hat die schnellere Truppen was verpasst .  Pünktlich um 21:00 Uhr habe ich ghosty9 an den Parkplatz gebrachte ( für das erste Mal richtig gut mitgehalten  , bis auf die Gabel  , aber das ist ja schnell wieder behoben  ) Wie ich den Berichten entnehmen war es noch feucht / fröhlich an der Mühle . Ich hoffe doch es sind alle heil nach Hause gekommen  . Ach ja und als Ihr selenruhig euren Rausch ausschlafen konnten , war ich schon wieder arbeiten .  
Bis zum nächsten mal 

P.S. Hätten gern das Mini Juchhu Abo ohne Vertragslaufzeit per SMS bestellt , habe aber keine Kurzwahlnummer ??


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> P.S. Hätten gern das Mini Juchhu Abo ohne Vertragslaufzeit per SMS bestellt , habe aber keine Kurzwahlnummer ??


 
Hier schon mal meine Quelle:
http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/azi_z.htm
Interpretieren kostet extra oder anders ausgedrückt:
Draußen nur Kännchen!  

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (14. September 2006)

Was soll ich sagen?
Typische KFL-Tour eben. 
Ich spar mir jetzt die Superlative, sie nutzen so ab beim inflationären Gebrauch.


----------



## Tazz (14. September 2006)

Ja wohl................ , ich lese super gerne die Berichte vom Guido @ Montana   
und auch die von Sven @ Kettenfresser 
äähh ....... von den anderen natürlich auch  

Vielen dank für den Wellness Tag  

Nette Zeit 
Nette Leute 
Super gute Stimmung          DANKE GUIDO



und der Lars macht sich nicht so schnell aus dem Staub  ( das fällt auf )


Gruß von der Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (14. September 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich sagen?
> Typische KFL-Tour eben.
> Ich spar mir jetzt die Superlative, sie nutzen so ab beim inflationären Gebrauch.



    *Toll Toll Klasse KFL      *

Viele Grüße von Helmut

...der es ebenfalls bereut, nicht mit Guido und dem Rest der vielen Mitfahrer den geselligen Teil geniessen zu können 
Adios
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Tazz (14. September 2006)

Ja Ja,............... Lieber Helmut 



ist auch *AUFGEFALLEN *


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (14. September 2006)

Tazz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Ja,............... Lieber Helmut
> 
> 
> 
> ist auch *AUFGEFALLEN *



.....und was ist mit @Schnegge   Jörg  ??? ... und @Balu  Stefan ???
 liebe Renate   ???

in trust  Helmut


----------



## Tazz (14. September 2006)

Och Mensch ..................  

Na die fahren doch immer gaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzz vorne  
und ich gaaaaannnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzz hinten  Aber die wurden auch vermisst 

Gruß Renate

(P.S.: Die ja keinen Vergessen will )


----------



## Ghosty9 (14. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal Dank an alle für die nette Aufnahme in eure Runde  und die vielen Praxistipps  , war ja meine erste richtige MTB-Tour.

@Guido
Die Tour war prima  !!! Hat (bis auf den Anfang - JAPS! ) sehr viel Spaß gemacht  
Wann gibt's die nächste Wellness-Tour? Bin auf jeden Fall dabei  

Die Federgabel hat nun auch wieder Luft...und Schuhe und Bike sind größtenteils von den Folgen meines Schlammsprungs befreit


----------



## skorpi (15. September 2006)

Viele Grüße auch von mir
Hat wieder Spass gemacht mit der KF-Truppe durch den Wald zu biken. Nach einem gemächlichen Tempo am Anfang ist es dann doch noch eine flotte Tour geworden mit ein paar schönen Trails. Kann die Smileys nicht von jeder Umgebung aus anklicken, deswegen nochmals in Worten   Spass, Freude und super Feeling

bis zum nächstenmal
ciao Erich


----------



## Montana (15. September 2006)

Liebe * Serena * 

schön , dass es Dir gefallen hat und hier ist auch schon die nächste Wellness Tour

Flott anmelden  
*
@ all *

Danke euch für die netten Worte zur Tour

*Das KFL - Team seid ihr. *

Liebe Grüße und schönes Wochenende 

Guido



			
				Ghosty9 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erst mal Dank an alle für die nette Aufnahme in eure Runde  und die vielen Praxistipps  , war ja meine erste richtige MTB-Tour.
> 
> ...


----------



## i-men (15. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Das KFL - Team seid ihr. *



Jetzt wirds mir aber langsam nen bischen schmalzig hier 

Das könnte auch Pfarrer Fliege gesagt haben 

Also auf zur nächsten Tour

Ingo


----------



## Montana (15. September 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wirds mir aber langsam nen bischen schmalzig hier
> 
> Das könnte auch Pfarrer Fliege gesagt haben
> 
> ...



Der Erste der es gemerkt hat  Topp Ingo  

Und trotzdem auch noch angemeldet  

Bis Mittwoch Gruß Guido

_
(wir müssen mal wieder ´ne CTF fahren)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (15. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> (wir müssen mal wieder ´ne CTF fahren)[/I]



1.10. langenberg, fahr doch mit...


----------



## hama687 (17. September 2006)

Bischen werbung für meine Ifma Bilder!  












Der rest ist hier zu finden!

Geile IFMA Fotos


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. September 2006)

und hier eine auswahl von mir:


----------



## hama687 (18. September 2006)

Zum thema zurück darf ich vorstellen das ist *Big Bang*






laut herrsteller leigt der Pries bei ca. 600 der mitgelieferte Akku soll der Lampe bei 4,5 Stunden leucht dauer dauerhaft eine Lichstäre von über 100 Lux verpassen können!


----------



## juchhu (18. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> Zum thema zurück darf ich vorstellen das ist *Big Bang*
> 
> ...
> 
> laut herrsteller leigt der Pries bei ca. 600 der mitgelieferte Akku soll der Lampe bei 4,5 Stunden leucht dauer dauerhaft eine Lichstäre von über 100 Lux verpassen können!


 
Nur zur Info: Das Sigma Mirage Set wird im Dualbetrieb mit 60 Lux angegeben und kostet mit zwei Akkus (ca. 4 Betriebsstunden) ca. 150 .

Wenn der Big Bang bei ca. 150  im Markt angesiedelt wird,
dann wird er im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis eine Alternative.

VG Martin

PS: 600   Die haben einem echten Vollschatten!  
Grob 200  draufgelegt, und ich bekomme das Starmodell von Lupine.  
Und das macht richtig Licht.  STVO-Zulassung hin oder her.


----------



## ralf (18. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Das Sigma Mirage Set wird im Dualbetrieb mit 60 Lux angegeben und kostet mit zwei Akkus (ca. 4 Betriebsstunden) ca. 150 .
> 
> Wenn der Big Bang bei ca. 150  im Markt angesiedelt wird,
> dann wird er im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis eine Alternative.
> ...



Moin zusammen,

ob die Big Bang nun wirklich mit einer Mirage verglichen werden kann lassen wir mal dahin gestellt sein ...  
Jedenfalls haben die Leute von Bumm in Sachen Reflektoren richtig was los. M. E. kann da kein anderer Hersteller mithalten ... ...  

Daß die Mirage viel Licht für's Geld bietet ist wohl unbestritten. - Jedoch nicht so viel Licht, als wenn ich für kleines Geld selber den Lötkolben schwinge.   

Es braucht auch keine  150,- für das "rundum sorglos Paket".

Guckst Du hier: Mirage rundum sorglos  

Mehr würde ich für fertiges Licht nie ausgeben.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (18. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

muss zufällig jemand demnächst zu H&S nach Bonn und kann mir etwas mitbringen? Oder möchte dort eh etwas bestellen? Ich komme nicht über den Mindestbestellwert  

Gruß
Lars


----------



## hama687 (18. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Das Sigma Mirage Set wird im Dualbetrieb mit 60 Lux angegeben und kostet mit zwei Akkus (ca. 4 Betriebsstunden) ca. 150 .
> 
> Wenn der Big Bang bei ca. 150  im Markt angesiedelt wird,
> dann wird er im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis eine Alternative.
> ...



also wenn du mit deiner mirage funzel mit der big bang mit halten kannst k ich stand davor auf der ifma in ner dunkel kammer und eins ist klar mirage ist out  und lupine ich weis nicht sagen wir mal gleichstand


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> muss zufällig jemand demnächst zu H&S nach Bonn und kann mir etwas mitbringen? Oder möchte dort eh etwas bestellen? Ich komme nicht über den Mindestbestellwert
> 
> ...



Bestell doch bei bike-components (Link hier oben drüber in Ralfs Post). Da gibts keinen Mindestbestellwert und die Versandkosten betragen bei Vorkasse nur 2. Hab auch schon mehrfach dort gekauft, keine Probleme.

Was wollt ihr mit solchen Bumm-Bumm Flakscheinwerfern? Für KFL-Wege reicht locker die 5W Mirage... 

Mein Favorit beim Lampen-Overkill wäre die Super Nova. Aber dafür kann man sich schon ein schönes Bike kaufen... 
http://www.supernova-lights.com/produkte/p99d/index.html


----------



## Splash (18. September 2006)

Das Mirage-Set bekommt man für den Preis auch bei H&S. OK - ich hab das LED-Rücklicht weg gelassen, aber dafür kann man es in Bonn holen gehen ...


----------



## Redking (18. September 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr mit solchen Bumm-Bumm Flakscheinwerfern? Für KFL-Wege reicht locker die 5W Mirage...


Für's KFL reicht Aldi Stirnlampe und die muss noch nicht mal eingeschaltet sein!  

_Ihr seid doch alle Lichteinschalter!_

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (18. September 2006)

Nee Nee lieber Klaus  

Das ist viel zu Gefährlich   dann muß Du mir was Leuchten wenn Du das nicht brauchst.

Gruß unt Tschüß
Renate


----------



## hama687 (18. September 2006)

sagt mal leute wo ist eigentlich der königsforst besitzer abgeblieben?

*Guido bitte melden, bei Alex!*


----------



## Stimp (19. September 2006)

Ein Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin der Patrick und würd mich mal gern einer eurer Runden durch den Königsforst anschliessen, hab aber leider kein Auto, bin ja noch Student, und daher wollte ich mal fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt mit der Bahn zu eurem Parkplatztreffpunkt zu kommen?! Komme übrigens aus Mülheim, nähe Wiener Platz!
Danke und bis bald hoffentlich mal,

Patrick


----------



## Schnegge (19. September 2006)

Stimp schrieb:


> ...daher wollte ich mal fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt mit der Bahn zu eurem Parkplatztreffpunkt zu kommen?! Komme übrigens aus Mülheim, nähe Wiener Platz!



Hallo Patrik,

also entweder du schreibst mal den Guido an, der fährt immer von Mühlheim mit dem Rad an   oder du fährts mit der Linie 1 bis Brück  .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## juchhu (19. September 2006)

Stimp schrieb:


> Ein Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich bin der Patrick und würd mich mal gern einer eurer Runden durch den Königsforst anschliessen, hab aber leider kein Auto, bin ja noch Student, und daher wollte ich mal fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt mit der Bahn zu eurem Parkplatztreffpunkt zu kommen?! Komme übrigens aus Mülheim, nähe Wiener Platz!
> Danke und bis bald hoffentlich mal,
> ...


 
Hallo Patrick,

schön, dass Du mitfahren willst.

Es gibt zwei KVB-Linien, die in der Nähe der Treffpunktes vorbeiführen.

Die Linie 1 mit Endhaltestelle in Bensberg, Bergisch Gladbach. Ich würde Dir empfehlen bis Haltestelle Lustheide in BGL(ca. 1,5 km) 
Brück in Köln-Brück (ca. 1,2 km) zu fahren. Von dort sind es etwa max. 5-10 min gemütlich mit dem Bike bis zum Treffpunkt.

PDF-Fahrplan für Linie 1

Die Linie 9 mit Endhaltestelle Königsforst. Bis zum Treffpunkt sind es ca. 10-20 min, allerdings ist es m.M. etwas "umfangreicher", den Weg zum Treffpunkt zu erklären.

PDF-Fahrplan der Linie 9

Jetzt musst Du nur noch die Querverbindung zwischen Deinem Startpunkt und den o.g. beiden Linien heraussuchen.

Vielleicht findet sich aber auch jemand in der Nähe, der Dich mit PKW mitnimmt.

Oder Du reist einfach mit Bike an, wie dies ein Teil der TeilnehmerInnen regelmäßig macht.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (19. September 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Das Mirage-Set bekommt man für den Preis auch bei H&S. OK - ich hab das LED-Rücklicht weg gelassen, aber dafür kann man es in Bonn holen gehen ...



... jo, stimmt.
Allerdings muß dann noch die Fahrt von Köln und die Zeit gerechnet werden.  
Nicht zu vergessen die *Sonnenbrille*, die ich mir dann extra für den Ladenbesuch noch zulegen müsste ...    

Ralf 

PS: Ein Rücklicht kann man immer mal gebrauchen. Gerade im KF, wo der Anschluß an die Gruppe schon mal schwer zu halten ist. 
      (O.k., war'n Scherz. Es wird ja immer gewartet.  )


----------



## juchhu (19. September 2006)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gerade im KF, wo der Anschluß an die Gruppe schon mal schwer zu halten ist.
> (O.k., war'n Scherz. Es wird ja immer gewartet.  )


 
Gibt es schon was Neues wg. elektronischer GPS-gesteuerten Konditionierungsfussfesseln?

VG Martin


----------



## Stimp (19. September 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Wegbeschreibung, dann bis demnächst einmal!!!

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. September 2006)

Ich glaube Stefan muss mal prüfen ob bei uns wirklich immer so viele Mädels dabei sind. Warum sonst sollte er sich angemeldet haben...


----------



## Heike22 (19. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich glaube Stefan muss mal prüfen ob bei uns wirklich immer so viele Mädels dabei sind. Warum sonst sollte er sich angemeldet haben...



 Wenn auch nicht physisch, aber in Gedanken sind wir immer bei Euch.

Von einer, die erst einen Fahrtechnikkurs  macht und sich mit Licht ausstattet , um dann irgendwann eine Wellnesstour mitzufahren


----------



## juchhu (19. September 2006)

Heike22 schrieb:


> Wenn auch nicht physisch, aber in Gedanken sind wir immer bei Euch.
> 
> Von einer, die erst einen Fahrtechnikkurs  macht und sich mit Licht ausstattet , um dann irgendwann eine Wellnesstour mitzufahren


 
Das mit Licht ist mit wenig Geld schnell lösbar,
Fahrtechnikkurse gibts im direkten Umfeld zu der KFL-Bewegung.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich Dir den Registereintrag Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger und Forumsneuentdecker ans Herz legen.  

Dieses Fahrtechnikangebot ist sogar unentgeltlich. 
Allerdings möchte ich nicht verschweigen,
dass für die Teilnahme an einer Wellnesstour das Absolvieren eines o.g. Fahrtechnikurses *keinesfall* zwingend vorausgesetzt wird.

Spricht, Du hast Lust und Zeit, meldest Dich, fährst mit,
und schon befindest Dich im größten Wellnessbereich östlich von Köln.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (19. September 2006)

he martin das hier 



> Eventtouren im und um den Königsforst bei Köln
> Anfänger- und Wiedereinsteiger-tauglich
> Touren meist bis 35 km Länge und ca. 500 hm, Tempo langsam, Schwierigkeit leicht
> Treffpunkt mittwochs, Adresse noch einsetzen
> ...



musste abändern Guido ist verschwunden


----------



## juchhu (19. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> he martin das hier
> 
> 
> 
> musste abändern Guido ist verschwunden


 
Wenn er morgen nicht bei der KFL-Tour ist,
und wir sonst keine Nachricht haben,
schicken wir einen Suchtrupp los.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan79 (20. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,

bin durch zufall auf euer forum gestoßen und ihr habt absolut mein interesse geweckt! ich selbst habe den kf für mein bike und mich erst vor ein paar wochen entdeckt und würde gerne mit gleichgesinnten mal ne runde drehen. wann trefft ihr euch heute? wieder 18:30 olpener str. ecke am wildwechsel? viele grüße, stefan - so früh wie es derzeit dunkel wird, muss ich wohl meine cateye aufladen (20 lux oder so ?????  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin durch zufall auf euer forum gestoßen und ihr habt absolut mein interesse geweckt! ich selbst habe den kf für mein bike und mich erst vor ein paar wochen entdeckt und würde gerne mit gleichgesinnten mal ne runde drehen. wann trefft ihr euch heute? wieder 18:30 olpener str. ecke am wildwechsel? viele grüße, stefan - so früh wie es derzeit dunkel wird, muss ich wohl meine cateye aufladen (20 lux oder so ?????  )


 
Hallo Stefan,

hier geht zur Info und zur Anmeldung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3135

Cateye reicht.  

Viel Spass!  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (20. September 2006)

Keine Panik , lieber Alexander. 


Here I am . 


Was hast Du denn auf dem Herzen  ?

Gruß Guido  _(Montana)_



hama687 schrieb:


> he martin das hier
> 
> 
> 
> musste abändern Guido ist verschwunden


----------



## Montana (20. September 2006)

*@ Alle* 

Stand 14:00 Uhr : 17 Leute die  Mtbiken im Königsforst betreiben wollen  

Das heisst , es wird höchstwahrscheinlich wieder zwei Gruppen geben , die unterschiedliche Ecken dieses Waldes erforschen werden. 

Ich schlage weiterhin ab ca. 21:30 Uhr wieder ein Treffen im Biergarten an der Forsbacher Mühle vor. Ich bitte euch dieses wenn möglich zeitlich einzuplanen .  

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## Schnegge (20. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Das heisst , es wird höchstwahrscheinlich wieder zwei Gruppen geben , die unterschiedliche Ecken dieses Waldes erforschen werden...



Ich überleg mir schon mal 'ne Trailrund für heute Abend   



Montana schrieb:


> ...Ich schlage weiterhin ab ca. 21:30 Uhr wieder ein Treffen im Biergarten an der Forsbacher Mühle vor....



Heute bleib ich auch länger  

Bis nachher
Jörg


----------



## crasher1973 (20. September 2006)

Hallo,

nach einer längeren Köningsforstpause werde ich heute Abend auch mal wieder dabei sein. Ich hoffe ihr wollt noch einen so alten Knacker dabei haben 

Bis nachher ich freu mich schon
Stephan


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. September 2006)

18  
Bin gerade von der Nachtschicht aufgestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (20. September 2006)

Sehr sehr gut Jörg  

Also mit Jörg wird es dann wieder _etwas_ schneller und heftiger. Das Ganze aber äusserst human, guide *Schnegge*  ist ja wohlbekannt für erstklassige Trailtouren bei denen auch auf die etwas Langsameren Rücksicht genommen wird. 

Ich möchte mit euch mein _Königsforst Wellness Tourprogramm _weiterentwicklen und alle nette flowigen easy trails mitnehmen. Es werden ca. 300 hm und ca.30 km werden. Kein Asphalt , etwas Forstautbahn und viele gut zu fahrende Singletrails werden angesteuert. 


Trennen wird sich die Gruppe schon am Parkplatz in Köln Brück. Wir sehen uns dann um ca. 21:30 Uhr im Biergarten an der Forsbacxher Mühle wieder. 

Bitte denkt an *Licht *und *reserviert* euch bitte auch etwas *Zeit* . Es wird super nett und wer weiss schon wie lange noch Gelegenheit ist draussen zu sitzen und zu trinken. 

Liebe Grüsse

Guido

_Montana_






Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir schon mal 'ne Trailrund für heute Abend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Sehr sehr gut Jörg
> 
> Also mit Jörg wird es dann wieder _etwas_ schneller und heftiger. Das Ganze aber äusserst human, guide *Schnegge*  ist ja wohlbekannt für erstklassige Trailtouren bei denen auch auf die etwas Langsameren Rücksicht genommen wird.



*räusper* also das war schon teilweise ziiiieeeeemlich schnell  aber schön  werde heute trotzdem vielleicht die gemütliche tour fahren, sonst komme ich morgen in burscheid die berge nicht mehr rauf. bleibe dann auch, nur wegen euch , auf ein bierchen.

PS: ich fahre dann schonmal los


----------



## Montana (20. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> *räusper* also das war schon teilweise ziiiieeeeemlich schnell  aber schön  werde heute trotzdem vielleicht die gemütliche tour fahren, sonst komme ich morgen in burscheid die berge nicht mehr rauf. bleibe dann auch, nur wegen euch , auf ein bierchen.
> 
> PS: ich fahre dann schonmal los




@ Lars : 
Ich glaube , Du hattest am Intensivsten um Gruppentrennung "gebeten".  
Jetzt *musst* Du mit Schnegge fahren  

Gruß Guido


----------



## hama687 (20. September 2006)

Darf ich vorstellen!







meine neues Spielzeug Vertrag geht morgen mitag an die Bank dann kann es nicht mehr lange dauern 



> Details:
> Marke: Fuji
> Modell: 2006
> Gewicht: 11,6 kg
> ...


----------



## Balu. (20. September 2006)

> Gabel: Federgabel RockShox Tora Air, 80mm Federweg, *außen einstellbarer Druck*



Wäre auch schlecht wenn nicht ...


----------



## Stefan79 (21. September 2006)

so, erste tour mitgefahren, klasse klima in der runde erlebt und viele schöne trails genossen. vielen dank nochmal an euch alle! leider hat das licht nicht so mitgespielt wie ich gehofft hatte, so dass ich zur vorzeitigen heimfahrt aufgefordert wurde. zu meinem glück wurde es max auch etwas zu dunkel, so dass wir gemeinsam - dank seiner untertagekopfbeleuchtung - den weg zurück gefunden haben. da ich mir das bier in der forsbacher mühle dennoch nicht entgehen lassen wollte, habe ich mich mit dem wagen auf den weg gemacht - mit radio und heizung 

für alle, die nächsten mittwoch auch nicht im dunkeln stehen wollen, hier eine seite mit testberichten. 

http://www.testberichte.de/testsieger/level3_fahrradteile__zubehoer_fahrradbeleuchtung_141.html

Mountain BIKE
1/2006

und 

bike
11/2005 ansehen

schöne grüße, stefan


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. September 2006)

@hama
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!!


Auch wenn ich dazu *genötigt* wurde bei der schnelleren Truppe mitzufahren, war das doch wieder eine schöne Tour gestern. Ob sich das rächt werden wir nachher in Altenberg merken   Leider haben zwei Biker dank fehlendem Licht abdrehen müssen, aber Stefan war ja dann noch im Biergarten 

Anke hat übrigens für die Rückfahrt keine weiteren Schläuche mehr benötigt  Am Ende waren es knapp 70km für mich. Profil folgt später, muss erstmal die Software auf dem neuen Rechner installieren.

*PS: Da ich am 1.10. ein Rennen fahre, versuche ich nächste Woche noch mal bei der "normalen" Gruppe mitzufahren.*


----------



## Stefan79 (21. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,

da ich mir keine beleuchtung fÃ¼r 300 und mehr euronen kaufen mÃ¶chte, habe ich die folgenden produkte â natÃ¼rlich aufgrund eurer empfehlungen und der testberichte - in die engere wahl genommen:

sigma sport mirage evo / evo x pro (ca. 75 â¬) â set besteht aus:

mirage evo â halogen 
5 w / 20 lux (hauptscheinwerfer) - stvzo zugelassen nur fÃ¼r rennrÃ¤der unter 11 kg
leuchtdauer: ca. 3,5h - 4h (tatsÃ¤chlich: 2,5 stunden ????)

mirage evo x â halogen 
10 w / 60 lux (zusatzscheinwerfer) - stvzo nicht zugelassen
leuchtdauer: 1,75h - 2h (tatsÃ¤chlich: 1,5 stunden ????)

â¢	batterieanzeige vorhanden
â¢	1 x nipack akku (bis zu 700 x aufladbar)
â¢	ladegerÃ¤t
â¢	t-bone - mtb-vorbau-halterung
â¢	y-adapter
â¢	helmhalterung
â¢	verlÃ¤ngerungskabel
â¢	wasserdicht
â¢	zusatz-/ersatzakku ca. 40 â¬
â¢	akkugewicht ca. 350 gr.
â¢	gesamtgewicht ca. 650 gr. ????? mit einem akku


oder mit 2 akkus und rÃ¼ckleuchte
sigma sport mirage evo / evo x pro endurance âlimited editionâ (ca. 110 â¬)

wie oben +
â¢	2 nipack akkus
â¢	cuberider (limited rubber-touch edition) - rÃ¼ckleuchte


auch ganz interessant finde ich die ânightpro pro-elite 35wâ (ca. 140 â¬ - ebay)

â¢	hochwertiges, super stabiles bullet-proof cnc-gehÃ¤use
â¢	quick-release halterung
â¢	einstellbare kabellÃ¤nge
â¢	20 watt flutlichtstrahler, 15 watt punktlichtstrahler
â¢	getrennt schaltbar: 
â¢	6 v / 8 amp/h nickel-metall-hydrid-akku fÃ¼r trinkflaschenhalter 
â¢	inkl. ladegerÃ¤t
â¢	unabhÃ¤ngig einstellbarer doppel-beamer
â¢	quick-release halterung
â¢	leuchtdauer: ca. 3,2 stunden (15 watt) 
â¢	leuchtdauer: ca. 2,4 stunden (20 watt) 
â¢	leuchtdauer: ca. 1,4 stunden (35 watt) 
â¢	ladezeiten: nimh-akku ca. 20 std. 
â¢	ohne strassenzulassung! entspricht nicht der stvzo!
â¢	ca. 904 gramm

denke ich werde mich der mehrheit anschliessen und zur mirage greifen. dann wohl auch direkt zum endurance paket, denn eine leuchtdauer von 1,5 bis 2 stunden dÃ¼rften in der nÃ¤chsten zeit bei touren nach 18:00 nicht mehr ausreichen ï. auch ist der preis Ã¼berschaubar und sigma bietet wohl das umfangreichere zubehÃ¶r im gegensatz zur nightpro und ist ein gutes stÃ¼ck leichter.

Ã¼ber hinweise und anregungen wÃ¼rde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

hier findest Du zur Mirage ein paar interessante Infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194946

VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. September 2006)

@ all KFL`er,

erst einmal ein Dankeschön an Guido für die wunderschöne anspruchsvolle Wellnestour  mit super netten Leuten,diesmal konnte ich mich während der Tour sogar noch unterhalter hat schon was oder ???.
Der Höhepunkt bei der Tour ist natürlich das lockere Beisammensitzen mit Euch im Biergarten na dann Prost .Renate an Dich noch einmal vielen Dank für die Vorkasse   hatte meine Knete im Betrieb liegen lassen werde beim nächsten Treffen meine Schuld begleichen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (21. September 2006)

@ Martin

vielen dank fÃ¼r den link. 

da das endurance set offensichtlich ausschlieÃlich den 2. akku und eine rÃ¼ckleuchte (gÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤hn) hat, bestelle ich mir jetzt das gut 40 euro gÃ¼nstigere "starterkit" von sigma bei ebay (68 euro plus porto) und dann gehts ans ersatzakku - "basteln". dieser dÃ¼rfte weitaus gÃ¼nstiger als 40 â¬ werden und etwas heller wirds auch  toller tipp - daumen hoch 

Stefan


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> @ Martin
> 
> vielen dank für den link.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan,

Vorsicht bei der Überspannungsvariante!
Die EVO Ausführung mit Dimmerschaltung im Lampengehäuse mag keine Überspannung, d.h. sie 'springt nicht an'. Da immer noch keiner mir eine Platine zum Messen zur Verfügung gestellt hat, kann ich leider noch keinen Fix anbieten.

Des Weiteren scheinen die Reflektoren der neuen Mirage 5W hitzeempfindlicher zu sein als die alten.

Während mein altes Mirage Set (5W+10W) seit weit über 200 Betriebsstunden (habe im Frühjahr mit dem Zählen aufgehört) leuchtet wie am ersten Tag (zumindest habe ich weder Erblindung am Reflektor noch Leuchtkrafteinbußen festgestellt), scheinen die neue 5W Mirage gem. Ralf @Ralf ein Hitzeproblem zu haben. Er hat bereits nach 20 Betriebsstunden Erblindungserscheinungen am Reflektor festgestellt.

Wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, dann nimm von meinen Powerakkuzellen nur fünf Stück (=6V Nominalspannung).

Das macht dann im Dualbetrieb rund fünf Stunden Licht.
Das reicht für die KFL-Touren immer. 

VG Martin

PS: Falls Du Dir den Juchhu-Powerakku baust, gibts noch eine interessante Variante. Du besorgst Dir noch eine weitere Mirage X, die Du mit dem Zubehör an Deinem Helm befestigst.

Die Helmlampe speist Du entweder durch den Powerakku (macht ca. 3 Betriebsstunden im Tripelbetrieb = 25 W),
oder Du betreibst die Helmlampe an dem mitgelieferten NiMH-Akku
und packst in z.B. in den Rucksack.

Diese preisgünstige 25 W Variante macht Spass, vor allendingen auf Trails, da es auch hell wird, wo Du hinschaust. 

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

mal offtopic  

Sagt mal, was ist denn hier los? 

Da wurde wieder eine legendäre KFL-Wellnesstour-mit-Speedtouroption  durchgeführt,
und ich sehe hier ein, zwei Danksagungen.

Habt Ihr gestern alle bei dem Wellnessteil in der Forsbacher Mühle so zugeschlagen,
dass Ihr bisher Kopf, Augen und Hände für ein paar Lobeshymnen koordiniert bekommt?

Nene, schlimm diese Jugend von heute, 
rein konsumorientiert und keine Dankbarkeit zeigen wollen. 

ontopic

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (21. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mal offtopic
> 
> ...



Hör einfach mal auf alle Freds zuzuspamen , dann regelt sich die Kommunikation schon von ganz alleine!


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was ist denn hier los?
> 
> Da wurde wieder eine legendäre KFL-Wellnesstour-mit-Speedtouroption  durchgeführt,
> und ich sehe hier ein, zwei Danksagungen.
> ...



Ich glaube die sitzen noch alle im Biergarten


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich glaube die sitzen noch alle im Biergarten


 
Ups, an die Variante habe ich gar nicht gedacht.   

Vielleicht sollte ich nachher mal einen kleinen Umweg über die Forsbacher Mühle machen. 

Wenn ich verlorenen Seelen finde, führe ich sie heim und berichte anschließend.


----------



## Stefan79 (21. September 2006)

@ Martin

werde auch nur mit 5 Akkus experimentieren! Versprochen!!!!!!!!!!!

Gut, dass ich bereits nach dem Bier meine "Lobeshymnen koordiniert" bekommen habe. Wie würde es aussehen, newbie und rein konsumorientiert ;-) ne ne ne 

Gleich gehts raus, ohne Licht. Wasn geiles Wädda


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> @ Martin
> 
> werde auch nur mit 5 Akkus experimentieren! Versprochen!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du auf die Gewährleistung/Garantie verzichten kann,
nimm 6 Akkus und überbrück die Dimmerschaltung.
Das Ergebnis entschädigt.  

Ich finde, und das kann ich nur aus der Enfernung sagen, 
dass Du Dich gut eingeführt hast.  

Viel Spass bei dem geilen Wädda.

Ich war heute Mittag schon auf einer kleinen, feinen Hardter Hunderunde. 

VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2006)

Dickes Lob an das wunderschöne Wellnessprogram  
und das ausklingen im Biergarten  es waren auch fast alle da  

ALLES WUNDERSCHOEN


Liebe Grüsse  
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Dickes Lob an das wunderschöne Wellnessprogram
> und das ausklingen im Biergarten  es waren auch fast alle da
> 
> ALLES WUNDERSCHOEN
> ...


 
Wieder zurück aus dem Biergarten,
oder Posting by W-LAN?  

Das liest man gerne,
gibt einem das Gefühl,
fast dabei gewesen zu sein. 

VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2006)

Immer wieder gerne  Bernhard   

Prost


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2006)

Ja sag mal Martin  , DU hättest ja gestern auch eine ausradelrunde mit uns drehen können  

Wo warst Du ??


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja sag mal Martin  , DU hättest ja gestern auch eine ausradelrunde mit uns drehen können
> 
> Wo warst Du ??


 
Ich war zuhause und musste arbeiten.  

Auf dem zweiten Monitor auf meinem Schreibtisch wurden die ganze Zeit die neusten Wetterdaten, SAT- und Regenradarbilder angezeigt bzw. ausgewertet. Falls Guido @Montana angerufen hätte wg. Umleitungsempfehlungen.  

VG Martin, Ihr Mann in der KFL- Wetterzentrale


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2006)

Na dann hattest Du ja wenigstens keine Langeweile   

Wetter war WUNDERSCHOEN


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na dann hattest Du ja wenigstens keine Langeweile
> 
> Wetter war WUNDERSCHOEN


 
Ach was,
und wer hats gemacht?
Nene, das waren diesmal nicht die Schweizer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. September 2006)

Ricola ???


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2006)

Wie ich lese sind alle schmerzfrei ( Tazz ) und mit gefüllten Reifen ( Crossfire ) nach Hause gekommen. 
Was soll ich sagen eine Super Tour Guido  ,  alles war dabei . Aber langsam kenne ich mich bei DIR im Wald aus , sodass mir aufgefallen ist das doch einige Streckenabschnitte doppelt abgeklappert worden sind  . Gibt es denn so was . Die Gruppe war nett und alle hatten Spass , hatte ich auf jeden fall den Eindruck. Und sogar wieder ein paar neue Gesichter gesehen  ( wo waren die vorher denn ?? ) .
An der Mühle war es schön  wenn auch etwas kalt  , und der Rückweg über den Matschweg auch nicht schlecht um 23:10 Uhr . Muss man mal erlebt haben.   
Im punkto Licht gab es die eine ( Tazz ) oder andere ( Tazz ) die doch sehr geschimpft hat   . Aber dir wurde ja der Weg erleuchtet . Und nachdem Guido mit 5 min. Verspätung auch am Zielpunkt eingetroffen ist  war die Nacht gerettet . Entweder warst du noch austreten oder du hast dich aufgrund des zu schnellen Bierkonsums verfahren .   
Also komme ich gerne nächste Woche wieder wenn ich frei gekommen und es heißt Wellness Touren sind das schönste . 
P.S.
Gute Besserung Renate immer schön kühlen , wenn das mit dir so weiter geht , muss ich diesen Satz ja schon im meiner Signatur aufnehmen .


----------



## Rastapopoulos (21. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und sogar wieder ein paar neue Gesichter gesehen  ( wo waren die vorher denn ?? )



Antwort: auf dem Sofa...

Hi Leute,
wollte mich hier auch bedanken, nette Tour, und wenn ich das mit dem Babysitter (Omas) hinkriege, komme ich bestimmt wieder mit.

@Lichtthematik: 
habe gestern mein neues Sigma-Endurance-Set getestet, helles Teil auf dem Helm (das, wie ich gemerkt habe, bei Pausen gerne die Mitfahrer blendet...), Grundlicht auf dem Lenker. Ziemlich gut (für den Preis), kenne aber nicht die Konkurrenz. Schnellfahren ohne Problem. Werde wohl für den Winter auch fettere Akkus bauen müssen. sehe ich das richtig, dass hier irgendwo ein Fachmann ist, der die Baupläne online hat!?!


----------



## juchhu (21. September 2006)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> ...
> Werde wohl für den Winter auch fettere Akkus bauen müssen. *sehe ich das richtig, dass hier irgendwo ein Fachmann ist, der die Baupläne online hat*!?!


 
Direkt um die Ecke,
um nicht zu sagen, etwas weiter oben.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (21. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...sodass mir aufgefallen ist das doch einige Streckenabschnitte doppelt abgeklappert worden sind


...da hast du dich bestimmt verguckt. Dort im KFL sieht es an jeder Kreuzung gleich aus: 5 Wege treffen sich, es liegt ein Holzstapel rum und gegenüber steht eine Schutzhütte...


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2006)

Ja Ja Sven  ....................... was soll ich sagen  
Knie auf , aber bester Laune  

Habe schon dem Lieben Frank gesagt das ich unbedingt mal die Kette gewechselt haben müßte   könnte sein das ich dann nicht mehr ins leere trete was dann bedeuten könnte , das ich nicht mehr aus dem stand auf der Nase ( Knie ) lande  

Wäre mal echt nett  blöd wenn das Zeug verschleißt  aber sieht echt gut aus mein Bike  

Also alles gut Sven , danke für die besorgniss und netter Text   da oben


  Renate


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. September 2006)

Anbei noch ein paar Daten zur Tour von Mittwoch. Alles was zwischen Treffpunkt Brück und Forsbacher Mühle liegt, sind wir hinter Schnegge hergefahren. Dieses mal haben wir ihn aber ein bisschen gebremst  Schön für mich war dieses mal die Hardt zum ersten mal im trockenen und hellen fahren zu können  

Das zweite Profil ist von unserer gestrigen Wellnesstour im Bergischen Land. Mit Rücksichtnahme auf die beiden Teilnehmer crossfire  und bernhardwalter und vorallem weil ich meinen Helm vergssen hatte  war das Tempo tatsächlich auf Wellnessniveau. War aber schön trailig und ich habe am zweiten Treffpunkt ein paar alte Bekannte treffen können, die wir noch ein Stück begleitet haben.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch  
Lars


PS: Gute Besserung @Tazz !!!


----------



## ralf (22. September 2006)

Hallo liebe KFL-Kollegens,

na da habt ihr am Mittwoch ja mal wieder eine schöne Tour gehabt. Ich konnte leider nicht teilnehmen.  

Da hier aber immer wieder *das Thema Licht* besprochen wird, möchte ich dazu einen m. E. wichtigen Beitrag liefern. 

Es geht ja darum, *möglichst viel Licht für möglichst wenig Geld* zu bekommen und ggf. auch noch variabel zu sein.
Ich verlinke hier mal auf einen Beitrag von mir, in dem ich einen Lösungsvorschlag mit Bezugsquellen (weiter unten) gemacht habe. Einige von euch kennen ja noch meine Beleuchtung vom letzten Winter und wissen, daß ich hier nicht zu viel verspreche.   

Viel günstiges Licht

Wer hiernach vorgeht, sollte sich zwei solcher Lampen umrüsten und ggf. eine dritte in der Trikottasche mitführen. Kostet ja nicht viel ...  

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe nutzen einige bereits eine Cubelight. Dann wird es noch einmal günstiger.  

Gruß Ralf

PS: Eine Sammelbestellung könnte noch einmal Geld sparen. Bei weiteren Fragen bin ich gerne behilflich.


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. September 2006)

Hallo Lars,

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour mit Dir und Anke @crossfire. Naja wenn das eine Wellnesstour war wie sieht denn dann eine normale Tour aus werde ich wohl erst im nächsten Jahr erfahren , wenn ( " Der mit dem Berg kämpft " ),fit geworden ist  .Toll fand ich die Idee von Dir den Nighttrail der zum Schluß gefahren wurde,Klasse   .
Trotz einiger Anstrengungen hatte die Gruppe ordentlich Spass bei der Tour melde mich jederzeit gerne wieder an.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Stefan79 (22. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein paar Daten zur Tour von Mittwoch. Alles was zwischen Treffpunkt Brück und Forsbacher Mühle liegt, sind wir hinter Schnegge hergefahren. Dieses mal haben wir ihn aber ein bisschen gebremst  Schön für mich war dieses mal die Hardt zum ersten mal im trockenen und hellen fahren zu können
> 
> Das zweite Profil ist von unserer gestrigen Wellnesstour im Bergischen Land. Mit Rücksichtnahme auf die beiden Teilnehmer crossfire  und bernhardwalter und vorallem weil ich meinen Helm vergssen hatte  war das Tempo tatsächlich auf Wellnessniveau. War aber schön trailig und ich habe am zweiten Treffpunkt ein paar alte Bekannte treffen können, die wir noch ein Stück begleitet haben.
> 
> ...




Respekt Respekt!!!!!!!!!!
Habe bisher noch keinen Biker getroffen, der eine höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit als Max-Speed hatte (Streckenprofile). Auch wenn du dein Geheimnis wohl nicht bekannt geben wirst, ein kleines Autogramm fänd ich toll 

bb, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:
			
		

> ...der eine höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit als Max-Speed hatte (Streckenprofile).  ...


Echt witzitsch. Kleiner Ciclo-Programmfehler? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. September 2006)

Ja, ist mir auch schon zweidreimal aufgefallen. Scheint immer dann zu passieren wenn ich die Datei von der HAC-Software in den CicloTour importiere. Mal schauen ob es da ein Patch zu gibt.

Auf der anderen Seite hatten wir schon eine KFL-Tour wo wir bergauf schneller waren als bergab (Grüße an die TTT  ) Ist also nichts unmöglich


----------



## Rastapopoulos (23. September 2006)

also hier der vollständigkeit halber auch das höhenprofil der "sanften" wellness-tour-gruppe vom Königsforst/Mittwoch, genauer gesagt das der untergruppe der biergarten-verweigerer. da ich mich im dunkeln nicht so auskenne, nur eine wegmarkierung.
obwohl start & ziel identisch waren, hat sich die höhe mysteriöser weise um 14 meter verändert... vielleicht habe ich meinen automaten zu spät ausgestellt, ODER ausserirdische haben in der zwischenzeit heimlich unser rheinisches erdöl angezapft, was zu einer nicht bemerkten bodensenkung geführt hat... ja, ich glaube, dies ist die einzig schlüssige erklärung...


----------



## Montana (24. September 2006)

_*Experimentelles Mountainbiken im Königsforst*_

*Teil 2*    -  20.September 2006

Bericht zur *ganz* leichten Tour  

Teilnehmer (-innen)  _(leichte Gruppe _ ) :

Anja @ _anja_
Bernhard I @ freebiker_yam 
Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Frank @ Cheetah
Ingo @ i-men 
Renate @ Tazz
Renate @ harnas
Stefan @ Balu.
Stefan @ crasher1973 
Sven @ Kettenfresser
Thomas @ Rastapopoulos 

*Guido @ Montana*

Verletzt bzw. krank : Sereana @ Ghosty9

Es gab ab Treffpunkt direkt zwei Gruppen . Jörg zog mit seiner Bande (crossfire, born2bikewild , Mtb-Kao , wingover , Stefan79 , Stefan_SIT) Richtung Hardt und wir rollten ruhig und langsam durch den Königsforst. 

Wir nahmen alle easy flow trails mit und bremsten das Tempo wegen unserer Erkältungskranken zusätzlich noch mal deutlich ab. Es wird jetzt leider auch so schnell dunkel  und daher ist es schade die ganzen feinen Sachen nicht mehr recht erkennen zu können. Besser nicht gesehen hätten wir den so netten  Wurzeluphill an den Rohren hoch der wegen Baumfällarbeiten nun auch nicht mehr fahrbar ist  Wir musten daher einen Umweg fahren und brachten auf trailigen Wegen (sorry wegen doppelter Auswahl, Sven  ) wiederum einen Teil der Gruppe , die nicht mit zur Forsbacher Mühle wollten , Richtung Parkplatz zurück . Der Rest jagte die Hügel wieder Richtung Forsbach hoch. So kammen zusätzliche hms zustande. 
An der Forsbacher Mühle wurde wieder nett getrunken  und sich mit der schnellen Gruppe wiedervereinigt. Es wurden auch Schläuche getauscht und so was .... Später gings dann in hohem Tempo zurück 

Mir hats ( naja   )  ganz gut gefallen. Ich muss mir aber mal wieder was *ganz besonderes * ausdenken. Ich arbeite dran.  

Danke an *Jörg @ Schnegge *für das guiden der schnellen Gruppe und an *Ingo @ i-men * für backguiding der leichten Gruppe und für die GPS Daten. 
Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren und für eure netten Worte und Diagramme   

Bis nächsten Mittwoch ... hier gehts zur Anmeldung 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. September 2006)

_Zitat von Guido:_Mir hats ( naja   )  ganz gut gefallIch muss mir aber mal wieder was *ganz besonderes * ausdenken. Ich arbeite dran. 



.........aber Guido, was hast Du vor????????


Machst uns alle aber NEUGIERIG !! 

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Ghosty9 (24. September 2006)

Hi zusammen  ,

ich werde mich am kommenden Mittwoch wieder der KFL-Tour anschließen. 
Reicht als Beleuchtung auch die Aldi-Kopflampe  ?
Warte nämlich noch auf meine Beleuchtung... (Mirage Evo bei Ebay für 50)

Gruß

Serena


----------



## Montana (24. September 2006)

Hallo  Serena

Da bin ich mal auf die Kommentare der Spezialisten gespannt.  

Die Aldi - Kopflampe ist aber jedenfalls jetzt schon Kult    

Mirage EVO X ist voll ausreichend  

VG Guido






Ghosty9 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen  ,
> 
> ich werde mich am kommenden Mittwoch wieder der KFL-Tour anschließen.
> Reicht als Beleuchtung auch die Aldi-Kopflampe  ?
> ...


----------



## Ghosty9 (24. September 2006)

reicht auch die Aldi-Lampe? 
(falls die Mirage bis Mittwoch nicht angekommen ist...)


----------



## hama687 (25. September 2006)

kommt auf den wetter berricht drauf an, wörde eher nein sagen weil das dingen doch eher was für nordic walker ist und nicht für schnelle mtb fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (25. September 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> reicht auch die Aldi-Lampe?
> (falls die Mirage bis Mittwoch nicht angekommen ist...)



Das halte ich allerdings auch für stark grenzwertig und würde es auf Trails nur probieren, wenn man einen zusätzlichen Adrenalinstoss bezwecken möchte.


----------



## Derk (25. September 2006)

Ghosty9 schrieb:


> reicht auch die Aldi-Lampe?
> (falls die Mirage bis Mittwoch nicht angekommen ist...)


 

..... schon, wenn bikekiller mit ihrem Lupine-Flakscheinwerfer hinter Dir herfährt ....


----------



## Stefan79 (25. September 2006)

Der Wetterbericht sieht noch recht gut aus:

Mittwoch, 27. September 2006 ab 18:00

Wetterzustand:heiter
Temperatur:17,8°C
6-h-Niederschlag:0 mm
Luftfeuchtigkeit: 70 %	
Windrichtung:West
Windstärke:1 Beaufort 

Aber nun zur Lampenfrage: Sonnenuntergang etwa 19:20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hoffe auch auf rechtzeitige Lieferung meiner Mirage  
Viele Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. September 2006)

Guido , habe mich mal eingetragen  . Habe Frei "unter Vorbehalt"  das bedeutet ich muss um ca. 20:45 Uhr anrufen ob ich frei habe.  Also eine bitte an dich ich brauche eine Stelle wo mein Handy Empfang hat und ich ca. 5-15 min. vom Parkplatz entfernt bin , falls ich doch arbeiten muss


----------



## Montana (25. September 2006)

Mein lieber Sven  , du machst es mir so schön einfach.  Dir zuliebe werden wir von 18:30 bis 21:00 Uhr um Deinen Parkplatz kreisen   Hoffentlich nervt das nicht die anderen Angemeldeten.  Aber ich nenne so etwas _Service_ und_ Kundenfreundlichkeit _  

Ich arbeite an einer *Spezial Kettenfresser *Lösung  


Guido 




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Guido , habe mich mal eingetragen  . Habe Frei "unter Vorbehalt"  das bedeutet ich muss um ca. 20:45 Uhr anrufen ob ich frei habe.  Also eine bitte an dich ich brauche eine Stelle wo mein Handy Empfang hat und ich ca. 5-15 min. vom Parkplatz entfernt bin , falls ich doch arbeiten muss


----------



## hama687 (26. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Guido , habe mich mal eingetragen  . Habe Frei "unter Vorbehalt"  das bedeutet ich muss um ca. 20:45 Uhr anrufen ob ich frei habe.  Also eine bitte an dich ich brauche eine Stelle wo mein Handy Empfang hat und ich ca. 5-15 min. vom Parkplatz entfernt bin , falls ich doch arbeiten muss



also der handy empfang im königsforst ist erste klasse  weiß gor nicht was du hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (26. September 2006)

Wenn ihr Lust habt den Absacker im Klausmann "Biergarten und -ich meine- überdachte Terrasse" (zwischen Bensberg und Frankenforst) einzunehmen, könntet ihr doch um 20:45 wieder in der Nähe vom Parkplatz sein. Lampenlose und arbeitswillige hätten dort eine gute Ausstiegsmöglichkeit. Anschließend noch 45 Minuten durch den Königsforst und alle sind zufrieden  Zumal auch die Fahrt vom Klausmann bis zum Parkplatz nur etwa 5 km auf beleuchteter Straße sind. Viele Grüße, newbie Stefan79


----------



## i-men (26. September 2006)

Bitte macht es nicht so kompliziert. Der arme Guido, muss jetzt nicht auch noch nen zeitlichen Ablauf in Kombination zur Route entwerfen. Ich bin der Meinung, es muss reichen wenn alle wissen, dass um 18:30 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle gestartet wird und wir ca. 3 Stunden fahren. Bei entsprechender Gruppengröße kann man es unmöglich auch noch planen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten an definierten Orten zu sein. Ich sach nur versperrte Trails,Plattfuß,Gruppentempo.
Das Thema Biergarten dürfte aufgrund der Temperaturen eh fraglich sein. Wer mich kennt, weiß das ich gerne zu ner geselligen Runde im Abschluss der Tour zu haben bin, aber bei der Witterung wird selbst mir das Erkältungsrisiko langsam zu hoch.


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Bitte macht es nicht so kompliziert. Der arme Guido, muss jetzt nicht auch noch nen zeitlichen Ablauf in Kombination zur Route entwerfen. Ich bin der Meinung, es muss reichen wenn alle wissen, dass um 18:30 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle gestartet wird und wir ca. 3 Stunden fahren. Bei entsprechender Gruppengröße kann man es unmöglich auch noch planen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten an definierten Orten zu sein. Ich sach nur versperrte Trails,Plattfuß,Gruppentempo.
> Das Thema Biergarten dürfte aufgrund der Temperaturen eh fraglich sein. Wer mich kennt, weiß das ich gerne zu ner geselligen Runde im Abschluss der Tour zu haben bin, aber bei der Witterung wird selbst mir das Erkältungsrisiko langsam zu hoch.


 
Volle Zustimmung. 

Wer beim traditionellen Treffpunkt Köln-Brück innerhalb von 15 min. wieder am Treffpunkt sein will, reduziert den Aktionsradius auf maximal 5 km.
Wenn dieser Aktionsradius spätestens 20:45 Uhr mit Pufferzeit erreicht werden soll,  können wir zeitlich gerade eben in den östlichen Königsforst (8-10 km einfache Entfernung) fahren und müssen dann schon wieder umkehren.

Wer trotzdem innerhalb von 15 min. am Treffpunkt sein und eine interessante Runde mit Singletrails fahren will, muss in der Hardt fahren.

Optimaler Treffpunkt ist Haus der Vereine, Hardtweg 42, 51427 Bensberg.
Riesiger Parkplatz zwischen dem Schwimmbad Milchborntal und der Sportplatzanlage Bensberg. 

VG Martin

PS: Könnten wir vielleicht einrichten, dass wir so gegen 21:30-22:00 Uhr in Moitzfeld vorbeikommen?


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. September 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Bitte macht es nicht so kompliziert. Der arme Guido, muss jetzt nicht auch noch nen zeitlichen Ablauf in Kombination zur Route entwerfen. Ich bin der Meinung, es muss reichen wenn alle wissen, dass um 18:30 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle gestartet wird und wir ca. 3 Stunden fahren. Bei entsprechender Gruppengröße kann man es unmöglich auch noch planen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten an definierten Orten zu sein.



so isses


----------



## bikekiller (26. September 2006)

Tach zusammen !

Ich bin wieder da aus Canada und habe jede Menge Lust zum KFL Ride !

Fotos gibt es hier:
http://www.biketags.de/html/north_shore_2006.html

Kurzbericht bei den RSF im thread...

Gruss
bikekiller


----------



## Cheetah (26. September 2006)

Hi,
  unser Guido hat  die Mitfahrer, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer abrechen mussten, zu einem sicheren Weg geführt, der dann zum Parkplatz führte. So viel ich weiß hat das immer funktioniert. Natürlich hat dieses bewährte Vorgehen seine Grenzen, bei zu vielen geplanten Abbrechern ist eine Durchführung der KFL-Tour nicht mehr möglich. 

  Ein Absacken im Klausmann wäre echt lecker! Nur auch im dortigen Biergarten besteht immer noch die besagte Erkältungsgefahr. Wenn es um klönen in netter Bikerrunde geht, möchte ich an dieser Stelle an den regelmäßig stattfindenden DIMB-Stammtisch hinweisen. Der nächste findet im Troisdorf statt und wird von unserem allseits geliebten REDKING(Klaus) ausgerichtet. Bei Interesse hier der LMB-Termin.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3073


----------



## Montana (26. September 2006)

Welcome back  , bikekiller 

Super geile Fotos hast Du da veröffentlicht ..... Neid und nochmal neid  

*@ Alle*

Tja , die Wünsche werden nun immer konkreter und gehen in die Richtung _*S*uper *E*asy *W*ellness *T*our_ mit genau vorhersagbarem Fahrplan , Wetter und Materialzustand. Ich werde das Alles berücksichtigen und entsprechend planen ....    

*Klartext* : Jörg @ Schnegge ist diesmal nicht dabei , daher werden wir in *einer* Gruppe fahren und das Ganze wird eine *ganz langsame *und *technisch einfache Sache *werden. Wir werden bei Resttageslicht die üblichen *leichten *trails im östlichen KF fahren und dann vielleicht noch über ein paar *breite FABs *ein paar Hügel besteigen. 

Sven Kettenfresser : Bitte versuche doch im Vorfeld abzuklären ob Du arbeiten musst oder nicht. Gegebenfalls müsstest Du rechtzeitig allein zurück. Sorry , wir leiden etwas unter _guidepersonalnot_   

Liebe Grüsse und bitte beachtet meine konkrete Tourauschreibung.

Guido  



bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach zusammen !
> 
> Ich bin wieder da aus Canada und habe jede Menge Lust zum KFL Ride !
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Absacken im Klausmann wäre echt lecker! Nur auch im dortigen Biergarten besteht immer noch die besagte Erkältungsgefahr.
> ...


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben wir dort den Geburtstag von Michael (Bike-Shop Moitzfeld) bei Temperatur um die 15-20°C gefeiert.

Die beiden mit Propangas betriebenen Heizstrahler ließen das Ganze in eine karibische Atmosphäre ausarten. 

Es soll sogar Hitzetode gegeben haben. 

Spass bei Seite: Lange Hosen ggf. zum späteren Überziehen sind schon von Vorteil.

VG Martin

PS: DIMB Rhein-Sieg Stammtischler, 
ich will ja nicht direkt eine DIMB IG Rhein-Berg-Kreis gründen, 
aber wenn Ihr mal Euren Treffpunkt weiter nach Norden, 
z.B. in die Klausmann Kneipe, verlegen würdet, wäre die Hütte voll.


----------



## easy1971 (26. September 2006)

Hallo Montana,
wie sieht denn der Schwierigkeitsgrad wirklich bei Euren Touren aus???

Bin seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren und seit meinem Urlaub vor 3 Wochen ca. 8 Mal auf dem Rad gesessen.

Habe inzwischen den Fitnesszustand eines 60 jährigen, nach meinem Gefühl.

Bin hier in Köln inzwischen 3 mal die Stadtwaldrunde abgefahren und nach 2 Std. so richtig platt, obwohl ich gar nicht schnell fahre.

Ist ja auch für mich doof, wenn ich die Gruppe ausbremse  

Vielleicht sollte ich noch ein paar Wochen allein üben!!!

LG aus Köln


----------



## Derk (26. September 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> Habe inzwischen den Fitnesszustand eines 60 jährigen, nach meinem Gefühl.


 
ne, was überheblich !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (26. September 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist ja auch für mich doof, wenn ich die Gruppe ausbremse
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich noch ein paar Wochen allein üben!!!
> ...


 
@easy1971

Erstens ist es für die Gruppe dööfer  und zweitens übst Du wirklich auch alleine?

Denn wenn nicht, 
ändern sich die Bedingungen für die erste Teilnahme nicht wesentlich. 

Deshalb mein Tipp, und vielleicht darf ich auch in Guidos Namen sprechen,
fahr einfach mit. 

Bei der Tour zum blauen Flughafen,
war eine echte Anfängerin dabei,
die mit dieser Tour ihren persönlichen Tourzähler auf Zwei erhöht hatte.

Sie wurde weder ausgepowert noch im Wald alleine zurückgelassen.

Wenn Du einmal dem KFL-Virus verfallen bist, 
wird Formschwäche ein Fremdwort werden. 

Spass bei Seite: Nur ggf. fehlendes Licht, Helm und Wille stehend zwischen Dir und Deiner ersten KFL-Tour.



Derk schrieb:


> ne, was überheblich !!!!!


 
So kann man es auch verstehen.
War aber bestimmt nicht beabsichtigt. 

VG Martin


----------



## easy1971 (26. September 2006)

OK, OK!!!
Das mit dem Zustand eines 60jährigen, war selbstverständlich nicht böse gemeint, aber zeigt wieder, dass das geschriebene Wort gefährlich ist ;-))))

Zur Klärung:
Ich bin 34 Jahre alt und mußte erschreckend feststellen, dass bei mir konditionell nicht mehr viel geht!
Ich glaube sogar, dass ein gut trainierter 60jähriger mir noch was vormacht!!!!
Mit überheblichkeit hatte die Aussage wirklich nichts zu tun. ;-)))

Also laß uns die Friedenspfeife rauchen!!!!

Habe mir soeben eine Lampe für morgen gekauft und bin dann morgen um 18.30 Uhr dabei!!!
Danke Martin, für die aufmunternden Worte  ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

LG aus Neuehrenfeld

Easy (Uwe)


----------



## ralf (26. September 2006)

Hi Gertrud,

willkommen wieder zu Hause!  

Kommste morgen mit'm neuen Rocky? 

Gruß Ralf  




bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach zusammen !
> 
> Ich bin wieder da aus Canada und habe jede Menge Lust zum KFL Ride !
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, OK!!!
> Das mit dem Zustand eines 60jährigen, war selbstverständlich nicht böse gemeint, aber zeigt wieder, dass das geschriebene Wort gefährlich ist ;-))))


 
Mit unter sogar lebensgefährlich!  



			
				easy1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Klärung:
> Ich bin 34 Jahre alt und mußte erschreckend feststellen, dass bei mir konditionell nicht mehr viel geht!
> Ich glaube sogar, dass ein gut trainierter 60jähriger mir noch was vormacht!!!!
> Mit überheblichkeit hatte die Aussage wirklich nichts zu tun. ;-)))
> ...


Ach was, Derk steuert wie ich geradewegs auf die 60 zu
und ist bestimmt der Letzte, der sowas krumm nimmt.
Er wollte bestimmt diesen Smiley  nehmen. 



			
				easy1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir soeben eine Lampe für morgen gekauft und bin dann morgen um 18.30 Uhr dabei!!!
> Danke Martin, für die aufmunternden Worte ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> LG aus Neuehrenfeld
> ...


 
Na also, wieder einen zur KFL-Droge überredet. 

"Guido, wo bleibt meine (Fang-)Prämie?"  

Uwe @easy1971, wenn Du dann ein paar Mal mitgefahren bist
und die echten Eventtouren erleben dürftest (obwohl, irgendwie haben die KFL-Touren immer Eventstatus  ), dann bist Du abhängig. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (26. September 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Kommste morgen mit'm neuen Rocky?


...Die ganzen Rahmen und Biketeile hat der Zoll beschlagnahmt, sahen zu sehr nach Rohrbomben aus...


----------



## hama687 (26. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Sven Kettenfresser : Bitte versuche doch im Vorfeld abzuklären ob Du arbeiten musst oder nicht. Gegebenfalls müsstest Du rechtzeitig allein zurück. Sorry , wir leiden etwas unter _guidepersonalnot_
> 
> Guido



hab leider gerade kein dahrtüchitiges bike mir fehlt ne satlle stüze, die sie mir geklaut haben   sonst wäre ich dabei sry



juchhu schrieb:


> Bei der Tour zum blauen Flughafen,
> war eine echte Anfängerin dabei,
> die mit dieser Tour ihren persönlichen Tourzähler auf Zwei erhöht hatte.
> 
> ...



die wurde doch geschoben oder?


----------



## Stefan79 (26. September 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> hab leider gerade kein dahrtüchitiges bike mir fehlt ne satlle stüze, die sie mir geklaut haben   sonst wäre ich dabei sry
> 
> 
> 
> die wurde doch geschoben oder?




Wenns nur die Stütze ist, gib doch mal den Durchmesser und Sattelwunsch  bekannt. Vielleicht findet sich da kurzfristig was. Also ne 26,8 er habe ich - glaub ich - noch, müsste gucken.  

Viele Grüße, 

Stefan


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Mein lieber Sven  , du machst es mir so schÃ¶n einfach. Dir zuliebe werden wir von 18:30 bis 21:00 Uhr um Deinen Parkplatz kreisen .Hoffentlich nervt das nicht die anderen Angemeldeten.  Aber ich nenne so etwas _Service_ und_ Kundenfreundlichkeit _
> 
> Ich arbeite an einer *Spezial Kettenfresser LÃ¶sung  *....
> 
> Guido





i-men schrieb:


> Bitte macht es nicht so kompliziert. Der arme Guido, muss jetzt nicht auch noch nen zeitlichen Ablauf in Kombination zur Route entwerfen. Ich bin der Meinung, es muss reichen wenn alle wissen, dass um 18:30 Uhr an gewohnter Stelle gestartet wird und wir ca. 3 Stunden fahren. Bei entsprechender GruppengrÃ¶Ãe kann man es unmÃ¶glich auch noch planen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten an definierten Orten zu sein. Ich sach nur versperrte Trails,PlattfuÃ,Gruppentempo.
> Das Thema Biergarten dÃ¼rfte aufgrund der Temperaturen eh fraglich sein. Wer mich kennt, weiÃ das ich gerne zu ner geselligen Runde im Abschluss der Tour zu haben bin, aber bei der Witterung wird selbst mir das ErkÃ¤ltungsrisiko langsam zu hoch.






juchhu schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung.
> 
> Wer beim traditionellen Treffpunkt KÃ¶ln-BrÃ¼ck innerhalb von 15 min. wieder am Treffpunkt sein will, reduziert den Aktionsradius auf maximal 5 km.
> Wenn dieser Aktionsradius spÃ¤testens 20:45 Uhr mit Pufferzeit erreicht werden soll,  kÃ¶nnen wir zeitlich gerade eben in den Ã¶stlichen KÃ¶nigsforst (8-10 km einfache Entfernung) fahren und mÃ¼ssen dann schon wieder umkehren.
> ...





Cheetah schrieb:


> Hi,
> unser Guido hat  die Mitfahrer, die aus welchen GrÃ¼nden auch immer abrechen mussten, zu einem sicheren Weg gefÃ¼hrt, der dann zum Parkplatz fÃ¼hrte. So viel ich weiÃ hat das immer funktioniert. NatÃ¼rlich hat dieses bewÃ¤hrte Vorgehen seine Grenzen, bei zu vielen geplanten Abbrechern ist eine DurchfÃ¼hrung der KFL-Tour nicht mehr mÃ¶glich.
> 
> ...



Oh Man da habe ich ein Stein ins Rollen gebracht.    



Montana schrieb:


> .....
> Sven Kettenfresser : Bitte versuche doch im Vorfeld abzuklÃ¤ren ob Du arbeiten musst oder nicht. Gegebenfalls mÃ¼sstest Du rechtzeitig allein zurÃ¼ck. Sorry , wir leiden etwas unter _guidepersonalnot_
> 
> Liebe GrÃ¼sse und bitte beachtet meine konkrete Tourauschreibung.
> ...



Im Vorfeld ist das Schwierig ( kennst du ja selbst wie das mit der Schicht ist  ) . FÃ¼r alle anderen eine kurze ErklÃ¤rung ich bin Schichtarbeiter und machen VK = Voll Kontinuierlich ( FrÃ¼h â SpÃ¤t â Nachtschicht im Wechsel  )  und Mittwoch habe ich eben Nachtschicht .  
Habe mir wie gesagt âUnter Vorbehaltâ Frei genommen . Das heiÃt wiederum falls einer NICHT zur Nachtschicht erschein ( Unfall/ Krank/  etc.) muss ich Arbeiten  . Ich muss also um 20:45 Uhr bei der Firma anrufen und nachfragen ob alle Mitarbeiter da sind.   Wenn alle da sind , habe ich frei !!! :hÃ¼pf: 

Ich hoffe ich konnte das Problem ein wenig Licht ins dunkeln bringen   

Notfalls muss du mir die grobe Richtung zeigen , der Forst ist ja nicht so groÃ !


----------



## hama687 (27. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Wenns nur die Stütze ist, gib doch mal den Durchmesser und Sattelwunsch  bekannt. Vielleicht findet sich da kurzfristig was. Also ne 26,8 er habe ich - glaub ich - noch, müsste gucken.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



danke danke aber ich wörd es nicht schaffen ohne bike von der arbeit bis nach hause und zum treffpunkt da ist die kvb zu langsam für nächste woche werde ich woll dabei sein aber pssssst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (27. September 2006)

So ist es    
Ist allerdings ein Element 70 geworden...
das macht Laune !

Bis nachher,
bikekiller



ralf schrieb:


> Hi Gertrud,
> 
> willkommen wieder zu Hause!
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oh Man da habe ich ein Stein ins Rollen gebracht.
> ...
> Ich hoffe ich konnte das Problem ein wenig Licht ins dunkeln bringen
> 
> Notfalls muss du mir die grobe Richtung zeigen , der Forst ist ja nicht so groß !


 
Hallo Sven,

gräm' Dich nicht; wir werden das schon hin bekommen.

Apropo wir:

Wir heißt leider ohne mich. 

Meine Frau hat gerade angerufen und mich für heute Abend verpflichtet,
mit zum Geburtstagsgeschenke-Shoppen für eine gemeinsame Freundin und meinen Schwager mitzudackeln. 

Tja, viel Spass wünsche ich Euch  ,
während ich mir in irgendwelchen Shops die Füße plattlaufe. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2006)

Unfassbar


----------



## Schnegge (27. September 2006)

So, ich kann heute abend doch kommen   . Wir können also bei Bedarf die Gruppe aufteilen... . Ich denk mir vorsichtshalber schon mal 'ne Runde aus . 

Bis heute Abend
Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So, ich kann heute abend doch kommen   . Wir können also bei Bedarf die Gruppe aufteilen... . Ich denk mir vorsichtshalber schon mal 'ne Runde aus .
> 
> Bis heute Abend
> Jörg



ich mache heute eine wellnesstour und lasse mich nicht wieder überreden!!! vor dem rennen mache ich lieber nochmal langsam


----------



## ralf (27. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frau hat gerade angerufen und mich für heute Abend verpflichtet,
> ...


... hohoho, nicht doch eher Hose abgeben?    



juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> mitzudackeln.
> ...



... Hunderunde? NW-Stöcke nicht vergessen!   

Viel Spaß, Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. September 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hohoho, nicht doch eher Hose abgeben?


 
Das, was Du meinst, ist nach wie vor eine Alternative, 
die ich noch in meinem Alter jederzeit den KFL-Touren vorziehe. 

Aber es ist tatsächlich Shopping angesagt. 



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hunderunde? NW-Stöcke nicht vergessen!
> 
> Viel Spaß, Gruß Ralf


 
Nene, leider keine feine, kleine Hardter Hunderunde. 
NW-Stöcke nehme ich schon lange nicht mehr. 

Apropo dackeln: Rhodesian Rigdebacks dackeln nicht sondern schreiten erhaben. 

Viel Spass, Wetter sieht ja immer besser aus.

Ich glaube, ich mache gleich mal eine kleine feine Hardter Hunderunde.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (27. September 2006)

Das ist sehr gut , Jörg  

Dann werden wir die Gruppe wieder teilen und ich bitte *Alle* zu überlegen ob sie eine wirklich sehr langsame und leichte _(Tempo wird noch etwas geringer sein wie vorige Woche)_ Tour mit *Montana* oder eine lockere etwas mehr fordernde Tour mit *Schnegge* bestreiten wollen. 

Für beide Touren brauchen wir ab 19:30 Uhr etwas Licht.

Ich würde vorschlagen diesmal das _NachTourtreffen _ im Klausmann stattfinden zu lassen.

Eine Bitte an Alle : Vor dem Tourstart bitte bekannt geben ob ein _NachTourtreffen _ persönlich gewünscht wird oder nicht. Teilt das bitte dem verantwortlichen  guide mit. 

Viele Grüsse und bis später.

Guido




Schnegge schrieb:


> So, ich kann heute abend doch kommen   . Wir können also bei Bedarf die Gruppe aufteilen... . Ich denk mir vorsichtshalber schon mal 'ne Runde aus .
> 
> Bis heute Abend
> Jörg


----------



## bikekiller (27. September 2006)

Schade, dass die schöne grosse Gruppe aufgeteilt wird. Wäre ja auch mal lustig, wieder in einer Herde zu biken....

20 oder 30 Biker nacheinander in den Lüderich Trails... 

bis gleich !


----------



## Stefan79 (27. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut , Jörg
> 
> Dann werden wir die Gruppe wieder teilen und ich bitte *Alle* zu überlegen ob sie eine wirklich sehr langsame und leichte _(Tempo wird noch etwas geringer sein wie vorige Woche)_ Tour mit *Montana* oder eine lockere etwas mehr fordernde Tour mit *Schnegge* bestreiten wollen.
> 
> ...





ES WERDE LICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mirage und das Zubehör ist zum Glück noch rechtzeitig eingetroffen. Gleich schnell montieren und ab auf die Piste - freu mich.

Wie es aussieht, hält das Wetter, was der Wetterbericht versprochen hat  

Treffen im Klausmann fänd ich supaaa. Also bis spätaaa

Wie wärs mit nem NachTTourtreffen

CU, Stefan


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> ES WERDE LICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...
> CU, Stefan


 
Hoffentlich mit vollem Akku, sonst ...

es ward Licht ! 

Viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit vollem Akku, sonst ...



Wollt ich grad sagen... lieber den Akku nochmal solangen wie möglich laden.
Ich dreh heut hier ein Ründchen. Mal schauen, was in Schloß Burg so alles zershreddert wurde in den letzten Monaten.

Viel Spaß beim Saufmann...ääh, Klausmann!

PS: gibts auch nen Guide, der trinkwillige DIREKT in den Biergarten führt, ohne diese blöden Umwege durch den ganzen Wald??


----------



## Montana (27. September 2006)

*@ Volker*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, aber bisher habe ich mich noch nicht getraut   

*@ bikekiller*

sorry , es geht leider nicht mehr anders. Jede Woche fast 20 Leute kann ich nicht allein durch den Wald jagen   Die Nachfrage ist ganz gross  und ich weiss nicht warum ... liegt es etwa an ... ? ? ? ?  

LG Guido




Enrgy schrieb:


> Wollt ich grad sagen... lieber den Akku nochmal solangen wie möglich laden.
> Ich dreh heut hier ein Ründchen. Mal schauen, was in Schloß Burg so alles zershreddert wurde in den letzten Monaten.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Saufmann...ääh, Klausmann!
> ...


----------



## Stefan79 (27. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit vollem Akku, sonst ...
> 
> es ward Licht !
> 
> ...



Wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht persönlich, aber das mit dem Aufladen habe ich deinetwegen nicht erwähnt. Wusste, dass ich mit deinem Rat rechnen dürfte 

Wenn schon nicht radfahren, dann weinigsten ratgeben!!   

Läd natürlich bereits!!!!!

Viel Spaß beim Einkaufen 

Viele Grüße, Stefan


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2006)

gibt es eigentlich keine nette kneipe in brück wo man nach der tour einkehren kann? dann wäre die parkplatzrückführung deutlich vereinfacht


----------



## Enrgy (27. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Wenn schon nicht radfahren, dann wenigstens ratgeben!!



...ATOMROFL...der hat das Zeug zum absoluten Klassiker!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht persönlich, aber das mit dem Aufladen habe ich deinetwegen nicht erwähnt. Wusste, dass ich mit deinem Rat rechnen dürfte
> 
> Wenn schon nicht radfahren, dann weinigsten ratgeben!!
> 
> ...


 
Bitte gern geschehen.  

Solange die Ratschläge nicht als Nackenschläge ankommen,
ist ja alles OK. 

Einkaufen ging viel schneller und schmerzfreier als gedacht.
Leider trotzdem zu lange unterwegs gewesen.
Jetzt müßte ich in weniger als 10 min. gestriegelt und gespornt in Köln-Brück stehen  und das Wetter ist so geil. 

Na, vielleicht sollte ich eine kleine Singletrailrunde vor der Tür machen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. September 2006)

nääää wat schööön! so eine wellnessrunde ab und an hat einfach was  ich hoffe ihr seid noch alle gut nach hause gekommen. anbei noch schnell das profil... gute n8


----------



## Pepin (28. September 2006)

nicht nur die wellnessrunde war schön dank jörk habe ich wieder neues gelände kennengelern nur nicht viel davon gesehen.

gut das ich mich bei meiner tour in der Wahnerheide spontan entschloßen hatte noch zum Treffpunkt nach Brück zukommen.

Bin zwar jetzt völlig platt nach 89km ca.800 Hm und einem 18km/h Schnitt.

War echt zuper und der Absacker war auch klasse schade das meine Anfahrt so weit ist. war dann um 23:20 Uhr zuhause.

Werde bestimmt noch mal kommen. freu mich natürlich wenn der ein oder andere auch mal in Spich mitkommt.

also bis bald und danke an den Guide Jörg


----------



## Cheetah (28. September 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> nääää wat schööön! ....


*
Richtig!* 

Beim Klausmann kann man richtig schön AfterBikeChillOutSpammen


----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. September 2006)

Kann mich dem Pepin nur anschliessen.

Die Tour war  

Danke an Jörg für die netten Höhenmeter und schicken Trails  

Viele nette Mitfahrer und auch wieder neue Gesichter - Jungs dat war schön mit Euch  

Viele Grüße und gute Nacht wünscht
Christoph


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (28. September 2006)

Hi an alle,

fand´s wieder mal Klasse  , besonders das timing der  beiden Guides beim zusammentreffen war pefekt  

...und hier auch für mich und wenige andere auch schon der einzige
"Wermutstrofen", daß wir eigentlich zuwenig Zeit für "after-biking" hatten 

naja, was hat Klaus @Redking gesagt, sind denn hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3073r noch Plätze frei??  

Also wiedersehn´ macht Freude und viele Grüße von Helmut 
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Pepin (28. September 2006)

hat jemand die tour gestern als ovl datei
würde gerne mal sehen wo wir da hergefahren sind.


----------



## Stefan79 (28. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> hat jemand die tour gestern als ovl datei
> würde gerne mal sehen wo wir da hergefahren sind.



Hi Pepin,

habe gestern mein Handy mit nem GPS Empfänger laufen lassen und die Strecke "aufgezeichnet". Leider sind die letzten 6-8 km nicht vorhanden, da der Empfänger keinen Saft mehr hatte  . Die Touren dauern einfach zu lang - also zukünftig schneller fahren!  

Auch stimmen die Höhenangaben nicht wirklich. Zumindest habe ich keinen Berg mit 352 Metern realisiert. Wenn keiner eine bessere Aufzeichnung hat, werde ich dir meine gerne mal rüberschicken. Die Wegstrecke bis Kilometer 30 oder 31 oder 32 oder .... sollte stimmem.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Wenn schon nicht radfahren, dann weinigsten ratgeben!!






Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ATOMROFL...der hat das Zeug zum absoluten Klassiker!!!!!




Wieso ist das noch nicht Martins Signatur geworden?

*wildmitdemZaunpfahlwinkend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieso ist das noch nicht Martins Signatur geworden?
> 
> *wildmitdemZaunpfahlwinkend*


 
Signaturen werden traditionell überbewertet.
Ich habe mich von meiner schweren Herzens getrennt,
weil das im Register-Thread  s c h e i s s e  aussieht.

Aber in der kleinsten Schrift wäre es überlegenswert.

Ratgeben ist halt eine anerkannte Berufskrankheit. 

VG Martin

PS: Bin gestern noch eine Singletrailrunde radgefahren ohne Ratschlag, äh Rad zu schlagen.


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Signaturen werden traditionell überbewertet.



Ich könnte ne Umfrage initiieren ....  ?


----------



## Cheetah (28. September 2006)

<Werbung_einschieben>
Ich hab ne neue Signatur!
</Werbung_einschieben>


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich könnte ne Umfrage initiieren ....  ?


 
Besser nicht: Könnte als Verstoss gegen Deine Bewährungsauflagen aufgefasst werden.  



Cheetah schrieb:


> <Werbung_einschieben>
> Ich hab ne neue Signatur!
> </Werbung_einschieben>


 
Viel besser. Ran an den Kunden.

BTW: Schreckt das Wörtchen "DIMB" Interessenten, oder warum heißt das jetzt jovial "Klönstammtisch" ?

Egal: Test the best !

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (28. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> oder warum heißt das jetzt jovial "Klönstammtisch" ?
> 
> VG Martin


"OffTOPIC"
Du philosophierst wieder über etwas wo du nie dabei bist!





"OffTOPIC"

Danke für die Tour Jörg & Guido,
Euer Mittochs-Treff ist echt Kult! 
Besonders weil bei euch wirklich gefahren wird!
So wird es nie langweilig! 

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (28. September 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Hi Pepin,
> 
> habe gestern mein Handy mit nem GPS Empfänger laufen lassen und die Strecke "aufgezeichnet". Leider sind die letzten 6-8 km nicht vorhanden, da der Empfänger keinen Saft mehr hatte  . Die Touren dauern einfach zu lang - also zukünftig schneller fahren!
> 
> ...



prima dann weis ich aber ungefähr wo wir waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. September 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> prima dann weis ich aber ungefähr wo wir waren.



Du Michael, I-Men(Ingo)hatte ein Gecko dabei! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Du Michael, I-Men(Ingo)hatte ein Gecko dabei!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich finde Tiere beim fahren eher hinderlich.


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich finde Tiere beim fahren eher hinderlich.


 
Gecko: 



GEKO: in gelb

oder grau 

 

Geckos lassen sich schlecht am Bike befestigen, obwohl sie ein gutes Orientierungsvermögen (Sensoren für feinste Änderung im Magnetfeld) haben sollen. Leider scheitert es derzeit noch an der interaktiven Schnittstelle zum Biker.

He, Klaus  , alles nur Spass  

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2006)

Gehöre ich auch zu den Sen(i)oren für feinste Änderung im Magnetfeld.  Letzte Spam Frage


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gehöre ich auch zu den Sen(i)oren für feinste Änderung im Magnetfeld.  Letzte Spam Frage


 
Danke für den dezenten Hinweis!  

Besser ein Senior mit Sensor als ein seniler Sensor.


----------



## bikekiller (28. September 2006)

was geht denn hier ab ? 

viel wichtiger ist die frage ob am samstag nun ne tour stattfindet oder nicht. wir könnten mal wieder die 7 hügel fahren... ;o)

gruss
bikekiller


----------



## Cheetah (28. September 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> was geht denn hier ab ?



Senioren spammen!




bikekiller schrieb:


> viel wichtiger ist die frage ob am samstag nun ne tour stattfindet oder nicht. wir könnten mal wieder die 7 hügel fahren... ;o)



Tour im 7GB? Gute Idee!
Treffpunkt: 11Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental Dauer um 3Stunden
Tempo: langsam


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. September 2006)

@ all,

ja,ja hier wird mal wieder ne ganze Menge geschrieben ( muß man nicht immer unbedingt verstehen,ist mir auch egal ) fakt ist auf jedenfall,dass die Mittwochsrunde einfach super ist   
Danke an Jörg @Schnegge und Guido @ Montana für die tolle Tour und das Hapening  im Anschluß mit netten Leuten.
Gestern war ein Tag da haben mir die Nighttrails ordentlich Spass  gemacht freue mich schon auf den nächsten Termin mit euch.
Hallo Gertrud @ bikekiller habe mir heute noch einmal in Ruhe deine Bilder angeschaut hat richtig Spass gemacht,war einen Moment wirklich nicht mehr in Köln muß wohl Klasse gewesen sein.

Schönen Gruß an alle

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (28. September 2006)

_*Experimentelles Mountainbiken im Königsforst*_

*Teil 3*    -  27.September 2006

Bericht zur *ganz* leichten Tour  

Teilnehmer (-innen)   ) :

Anja @ _anja_
Anke @ crossfire
Bernhard I @ freebiker_yam 
Frank @ Cheetah
Gertrud @ bikekiller und eine Freundin (sorry  )
Lars @ MTB-kao
Ralf @ ralf
Renate @ Tazz
Renate @ harnas
Serena @ Ghosty9
Sven @ Kettenfresser
Uwe @ easy1971

*Guido @ Montana*

sowie ein netter Forums- und Lichtloser Gast


Es gab ab Treffpunkt wieder direkt zwei Gruppen . Jörg zog mit seiner Bande Richtung Lüderich und wir blieben im westlichen d.h. _*Wellness Bereich des Königsforsts*_
Los ging es über den normalen Einstieg und über den Matsche trail Richtung Osten. Weiter über die Überhöfe _Wurzeltrails_ und den _Easyflowigen _Richtung ehemaligen Bahndamm , dann die ganzen _netten einfachen Sachen_ in der Nähe des Wassertretbecken und über breite und schmale Wege Richtung _Juchhu Nightrail _ und weiter wieder Richtung Forsbach, dort eine kleine Runde teilweise _(Teil Gruppe unter Cheetah Führung)_ mit den so gefährlichen und gefürchteten Pfaden an der Mühle  Hier erfolgte auch die so wichtige *Sven Kettenfresser *Kommunikationspause.  Dann ging es zurück zum Parkplatz an der L288 . Dort trennte sich die Gruppe . bikekiller führte netterweise die _Nichtrinker -innen  _Zum Parkplatz in Brück zurück. 

Die Anderen jagten in extrem hohem Tempo über den Fahrradwegweg neben der L288 Richtung Forsthaus Bensberg.  Noch höheres Tempo erreichten wir auf der Buckel Asphalt Abfahrt Richtung Strassenbauamt. Dort raste *Montana* mit Tempo 45 km fast in das Polente Auto. Glücklicherweise funktionierte das Julchen und es blieb bei der Durchsage der Ordnungshüter: " ... Beim nächten Mal früher losfahren oder alle mt Licht ... " Dann noch wenige Meter und wir trafen gemeinsam   mit der schnellen Gruppe im Klausmann ein. Dort wurde realtiv nett gefeiert und später gings über nette Trails Richtung Parkplatz Brück zurück.
*
Besonderheiten:* Danke an *Jörg* fürs guiden der schnellen Gruppe ... wie gewohnt extrem zuverlässig der Kerl  ...  Danke an *bikekiller* für den Heimtransport der Restgruppe ....  Kompliment an *Serena* die schon viel dazugelernt hat ....Kompliment an *Renate @ Tazz *  die mein Licht perfekt verwendet hat und bald perfekt MTB fährt  .... Kompliment an *Uwe @ Easy1971 *fürs tolle Durchhaltevermögen.... Danke an *alle Anderen *fürs Mitfahren und für eure netten Worte und Diagramme   

Bis nächsten Mittwoch ... hier gehts zur Anmeldung 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. September 2006)

soweit ich mich erinnere heißt die freundin von gertrud birgit, der lichtlose gast war dirk, der, ebenso wie uwe, merken musste, dass man nicht einfach so leicht und frühzeitig die gruppe verlassen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy1971 (28. September 2006)

Hallo und lieben Dank, an alle die gestern dabei waren!!! Ich habe zwar zum Ende hin gedacht,"in Zukunft fahre ich nur noch Bahn und Taxi", bin aber doch froh, dass ich dabei war und werde nächsten Mittwoch auch wieder mitkommen!!! Wenn ich noch darf 

Hat mit Euch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht, da alle sehr entspannt waren und somit auch kein Problem mit langsam Fahrern hatten.  

Hatte im Vorfeld echt Bedenken in meinem Zustand mit zu kommen und wenn Ihr nicht so eine super Gruppe währt, dann hätte ich nach dem ersten Berg umgedreht  

Freue mich auf nächste Woche!!!

Wenn sich jemand am Wochenende aufs MTB setzt und noch ne Bergbremse sucht, dann sagt mal bescheid.

Die Tour durch die 7 Berge ist ja als leicht deklariert, bei mir war aber schon die Wellness-Tour mit 340 Höhenm. wie eine Bergetappe bei der Tour 

Wenn also wirklich Jemand was fährt,was mit Uwe(Bergbremse) kompatiebel ist, dann sagt bescheid.

LG

Uwe


----------



## Ommer (28. September 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> Wenn also wirklich Jemand was fährt,was mit Uwe(Bergbremse) kompatiebel ist, dann sagt bescheid.



Ich hab da was für dich:

*Hinweis auf die nächste Sonntagstour

 - für Langschläfer geeignet - 10:00 Uhr  01.10.06 

*Guide ist Schauferl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Es wird - ausser über die üblichen Hügel - durch Bäche und Gräben, sowohl quer als auch längs, gefahren. Hüpfen ist auch erlaubt. Das Ganze soll auch noch Spass bringen! 

zur Anmeldung hier klicken


Gruß Achim


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> ...
> *Hat mit Euch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht*, da alle sehr entspannt waren und somit auch *kein Problem mit langsam Fahrern hatten*.
> 
> Hatte im Vorfeld echt Bedenken in meinem Zustand mit zu kommen und *wenn Ihr nicht so eine super Gruppe währt*, dann hätte ich nach dem ersten Berg umgedreht
> ...


 
Na, hatte ich zuviel versprochen?

KFL-Touren = MTB-Touren mit Suchtfaktor  

Vielleicht klappts bei mir ja nächsten Mittwoch.

Apropo Mittwoch: *Guido @Montana*, hast Du schon was besonderes vor?

Ende Oktorber ist die nächste Vollmondnacht.

Solls wieder zum "blauen Flughafen" bzw. "Jets mit der Hand fangen" gehen;
oder sollen wir mal eine Moon-light-Lüderich-Tour,
oder eine "die hard(t) in the moon light" in Angriff nehmen?

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (28. September 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand am Wochenende aufs MTB setzt und noch ne Bergbremse sucht, dann sagt mal bescheid.
> 
> ......
> Wenn also wirklich Jemand was fährt,was mit Uwe(Bergbremse) kompatiebel ist, dann sagt bescheid.
> ...


 
Dann ist das 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370

das richtige für Dich  !!


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2006)

Wunderschön   

Es bleibt dabei ..... .......... ........... ............ Wunderschön 


Danke dafür Guido, Jörg und der rest der Bande 
Ämm.... und die Beleuchtung..... von Montana   


Gruß Renate


----------



## Schildbürger (28. September 2006)

P.S. ich war auch dabei... 
Eine MTB-Tour mit allem was dazu gehört. Und eine nette Runde wobei man sich gut Unterhalten konnte. Danke!  

Auch einige neue Trails für mich, den Westen kenne ich noch nicht so gut. 
Anbei der GPS-Track komplett, für die, die es wissen möchten. 
Wer noch einen hat (auch unvollständig) bitte mir zumailen. Zur Auswertung für meine Karte.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (28. September 2006)

Sehr nette Tour - vielen Dank an die Guides! (Auch wenn ich dazu genötigt wurde, zweimal den Lüderich hochzustrampeln.) Super Trails. Hoffe, ich war nicht zu langsam für den Rest. Ich übe ja noch.
Höhenprofil anbei (Lüderich-Tour ohne Kneipe - vielleicht nächstes Mal).
Thanx!
Thomas


----------



## Ghosty9 (28. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen  

erst mal Danke für die Beleuchtung - nachdem meine neue (batteriebetriebene) Cubelight auf halber Strecke den Geist aufgegeben hat  

@Guido
die Tour war wieder mal super   !! 

@Getrud
hat Spaß gemacht mit Dir ein Stück zu fahren   jetzt bin ich auch mal ein wenig schneller gefahren  

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2006)

Was soll ich noch sagen . Guido war eine SUPER coole Wellness Tour sogar mit SpeziallÃ¶sung fÃ¼r Mich  . Einfach TOP gelaufen und dein perfektes ZEIT/ORT/HANDYEMPFANGS- GefÃ¼hl ist ja schon fast Gespenstisch  ( Lebendiges NAVI ). 
Zur Tour: War mal wieder eine nette Truppe die sich da versammelt hat . Ich glaube langsam das liegt nicht am GelÃ¤nde sondern am Ausschreiber dieser Touren  . 
Es ging schÃ¶n kreuz und quer durch den Forst ein paar neue Wege waren auch dabei.  Schade das doch einige nicht mit zur Kneipe mitgekommen sind. Die Action begann auf dem Weg zur Kneipe  . Entgegenkommende Radfahrer ( Ohne Licht ) . VerrÃ¼ckte Autofahrer die sich per Hupe bemerkbar machten und sogar die Polizei war dabei.  Als ich diese in der SeitenstraÃe sah , dachte ich schon .... . Aber die waren wohl am Guide interessiert  . Tazz sagte noch âjetzt das Licht aus und ab in den Waldâ  .
Aber es ging alles gut. Die Kneipe war schÃ¶n ( warm )  und die anderen GÃ¤ste schauten auch erstaunt ( kein Wunder bei 15 Personen + Bike)  .
Guido gerne wieder , leider kann ich nÃ¤chste Woche nicht   , wÃ¼nsche aber allen viel Spass .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. September 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Tour: War mal wieder eine nette Truppe die sich da versammelt hat . *Ich glaube* langsam *das liegt* nicht am Gelände sondern *am Ausschreiber* *dieser Touren*  .
> ...


 
 Genau so ist es. Ein würdiger Nachfolger des Godfathers of Mountainbikings der Feierabendrunde @Hardy_aus_k. (Kleiner Insidergag  )

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (29. September 2006)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Anbei der GPS-Track komplett, für die, die es wissen möchten.
> Wer noch einen hat (auch unvollständig) bitte mir zumailen. Zur Auswertung für meine Karte.



Hallo Schilbürger,

ich möchte noch mal kurz das leidige Thema der Veröffentlichung von GPS-Tracks ansprechen:
Viele von uns angefahrene Trails sind relativ unbekannt und sollten das auch bleiben. Das hat nichts damit zu tuen, dass man niemanden den Spaß gönnt. Wir möchten die Trails halt auch noch in ein Jahren fahren können. Daher sollten die Tracks nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, sondern nur per Mail an bekannte Interessenten verschickt werden.
Hier noch ein guter Link zum diesem Thema: hidden Trails auf frosthelm  

Ach ja die Talfahrt sollte dem ein oder anderen bekannt sein !

Gruß
Jörg

p.s. Ich werde die Tage mal versuchen noch nen Bericht zur Mittwochstour aus der Tastatur rauszubekommen


----------



## i-men (29. September 2006)

So nun auch noch von mir einen Dank an unseren Guide Jörg. War eine sehr nette Runde . Leider musste ich diesmal aus Zeitmangel den netten Biergartenbesuch auslassen. Na ja, das nächste Mal wieder (ob das wohl dieses Jahr nochmal sein wird )
Also ich habe nen GPS Track bis Forsbach (Mensch der Klaus, wo Du überall hinguckst )

Stimmt der Guide Jörg der gezielten Freigabe per E-Mail zu?

Falls ja, bitte E-Mail Adressen per PM dann gibts nen Track.

Also dann bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## i-men (29. September 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Schilbürger,
> 
> ich möchte noch mal kurz das leidige Thema der Veröffentlichung von GPS-Tracks ansprechen:
> Viele von uns angefahrene Trails sind relativ unbekannt und sollten das auch bleiben. Das hat nichts damit zu tuen, dass man niemanden den Spaß gönnt. Wir möchten die Trails halt auch noch in ein Jahren fahren können. Daher sollten die Tracks nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, sondern nur per Mail an bekannte Interessenten verschickt werden.
> ...



Zwei D***e ein Gedanke


----------



## Pepin (29. September 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Schilbürger,
> 
> ich möchte noch mal kurz das leidige Thema der Veröffentlichung von GPS-Tracks ansprechen:
> Viele von uns angefahrene Trails sind relativ unbekannt und sollten das auch bleiben. Das hat nichts damit zu tuen, dass man niemanden den Spaß gönnt. Wir möchten die Trails halt auch noch in ein Jahren fahren können. Daher sollten die Tracks nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, sondern nur per Mail an bekannte Interessenten verschickt werden.
> ...



Danke Jörg jetzt sehe ich erstmal wo ich da überhaupt hergefahren bin. Im hellen wäre ich bestimmt noch vorsichtiger gefahren  echt klasse.

übrigens auch danke an forsthelm für die tolle seite die immer besser wird


----------



## Stefan79 (29. September 2006)

Hi @ all,

wie man von allen Seiten her lesen kann, ist unter der Leitung unserer Helden eine sehr nette Truppe entstanden und die Touren sind immer ein Kracher.

Doch ich denke man sollte sich nicht ausschließlich aufs biken konzentrieren, denn das Wetter wird allmählich schlechter. Wäre doch wirklich schade, wenn in den Wintermonaten der Kontakt abreißen würde. 

Meine Idee wäre, das Gruppengefühl durch Gesang beim Fahren oder Einkehren zu stärken ???!!! und auf diese Weise ein weiteres gemeinsames Hobby zu schaffen, welches auch ohne Bike und bei schlechtestem Wetter ein Zusammenkommen sichern könnte!!!!!!!!

Hier mal eine kleine Anregung für die nächste Woche - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In diesem nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Sinne, ein schönes WE 

Stefan79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

für unsere Neuzugänge, die befürchten,
dass der Kontakt über Winter abreißt,
folgen hier ein paar Links:

Winterpokal 2005/2006

Das KFL-Team

Ranking des KFL-Team

Vorschauthread Winterpokal 2006/2007

VG Martin

PS: Hier noch die Fleißarbeit von Klaus @Redking


----------



## Montana (29. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Ein würdiger Nachfolger des Godfathers of Mountainbikings der Feierabendrunde @Hardy_aus_k. (Kleiner Insidergag  )
> 
> VG Martin




Na ja  Ich möchte mich da nicht vergleichen wollen. Ich habe sehr grossen Respekt vor MTB - Forumsgrössen wie z.B. Hardy_aus_k und Handlampe und OAS und all den anderen Cracks     

Mir geht es eigentlich um das MTbiken mit möglichst vielen netten Leuten aus allen Alters- und Herkunftsklassen. Das ist gelungen ... wieviel davon mein Verdienst ist ....  ... keine Ahnung .... eine(r) musste es starten  

Viele Grüße

Guido



			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Mittwoch: Guido @Montana, hast Du schon was besonderes vor?
> 
> Ende Oktorber ist die nächste Vollmondnacht.
> 
> ...




Die letzten beiden genannten Sachen wäre doch mal interessant.


----------



## juchhu (29. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Na ja  Ich möchte mich da nicht vergleichen wollen. Ich habe sehr grossen Respekt vor MTB - Forumsgrössen wie z.B. Hardy_aus_k und Handlampe und OAS und all den anderen Cracks
> 
> Mir geht es eigentlich um das MTbiken mit möglichst vielen netten Leuten aus allen Alters- und Herkunftsklassen. Das ist gelungen ... wieviel davon mein Verdienst ist ....  ... keine Ahnung .... eine(r) musste es starten
> 
> ...


 
Guido, alias Der Starter, @Montana

Im Bereich der Hardt/Moitzfeld gibt es drei schöne Stelle, wo man eine spuer Sicht über Köln bei Nacht hat. Nur mal so eine Idee  

VG Martin, bin jetzt wirklich weg zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. September 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Schilbürger,
> 
> ich möchte noch mal kurz das leidige Thema der Veröffentlichung von GPS-Tracks ansprechen:
> Viele von uns angefahrene Trails sind relativ unbekannt und sollten das auch bleiben. Das hat nichts damit zu tuen, dass man niemanden den Spaß gönnt. Wir möchten die Trails halt auch noch in ein Jahren fahren können. Daher sollten die Tracks nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, sondern nur per Mail an bekannte Interessenten verschickt werden.
> ...



Sorry, soll nicht mehr vorkommen!  
Da aber einige danach gefragt hatten...

Edit: Zu dem Thema können wir uns in einigen? Wochen, wenn ich mein Notebook habe, mal in einer Hütte am Wildpark treffen, da denke ich, können wir das besser klären.
(Hersteller hat im Moment Lieferzeiten.)


----------



## hama687 (29. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> für unsere Neuzugänge, die befürchten,
> dass der Kontakt über Winter abreißt,
> ...





naja zumindest war ich nicht letzter letztes jahr   mach es dieses jahr geschickter fahre mir meinen 1000 punkte in meinem monat urlaub an so lang es noch "schön" ist und wärend die anderen sich im schnee wühlen " hallo @ bikekillers 7 hügel tour" trinke ich gemütlich warmen tee


----------



## Schnegge (29. September 2006)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Sorry, soll nicht mehr vorkommen!
> Da aber einige danach gefragt hatten...
> 
> Edit: Zu dem Thema können wir uns in einigen? Wochen, wenn ich mein Notebook habe, mal in einer Hütte am Wildpark treffen, da denke ich, können wir das besser klären.
> (Hersteller hat im Moment Lieferzeiten.)



Is' ja kein Problem... Nächstes mal einfach, so wie i-man hier schreiben, dass man den track hat. Diejenigen die ihn dann haben wollen können sich dann per pm mit Angabe der e-mail bei dir melden  .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ralf (30. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich kurzfristig für heute Abend zu einem Nightride entschieden.
Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich hier eintragen.  

Gruß Ralf  

PS @ Guido: Bitte sieh mir nach, daß ich hier in Deinem Revier wildere.


----------



## Montana (30. September 2006)

Ralf , ich bitte Dich  , du kannst doch garnicht wildern   , du fährst doch schon etwas länger in_ meinem _Revier. Ich wäre auch total gerne mitgefahren, aber ich war heute mit supernetter Begleitung  von 11:00 -19:30  im KF und Umgebung unterwegs  Da fehlt dann doch etwas die Kraft für einen nightride.  

Bis bald

Guido




ralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mich kurzfristig für heute Abend zu einem Nightride entschieden.
> Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich hier eintragen.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (30. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> aber ich war heute mit supernetter Begleitung  von 11:00 -19:30  im KF und Umgebung unterwegs  Da fehlt dann doch etwas die Kraft für einen nightride.
> 
> Bis bald
> ...


 
Ah ja, ne, jetzt ist alles klar.  

Warte mal, was hatte ich in meiner PN an Dich geantwortet ...
kram rum ... such ... blätter ... erinner ... ja, jetzt habe ich es:
"Objekt der Begierde" war das Stichwort. 

Ok, der Rest unterliegt dem Briefgeheimnis.

VG Martin, der sich mit Guido freut  

PS: Habe zwei neue Downhilltrails in der Hardt präpariert.
Der eine ist schon heftiger (Gefälle zwischen 70-100% in der ersten Hälfte mit sehr engen Kurven und einer schönen Stufe bzw. Rampe). Brauche ja noch was Material für BASIC III Kurs. Wolltest Du am 28.10. den BASIC I+II mitmachen (Was macht Dein Buddy?)? Ich habe für den 28.10. noch zwei Plätze für Dich reserviert. Mach mal eine PN-Ansage.


----------



## ralf (30. September 2006)

So,

wir sind zurück aus Guidos Revier.   

Wir, das waren  

Stefan @Stefan79

und ich, Ralf @ralf

Der dritte Mitstreiter, _@JazzyBlue_ ist leider nicht eingetroffen.
Vermutlich ist er mit seinem tiefergelegten ST170 an irgendeiner Bordsteinkante unserer Republik hängengeblieben.    


Also gingen Stefan und ich die Tour alleine an. Locker spulten wir uns über die nördlichen Forstwege an den Tütberg heran, umrundeten ihn im Westen und stiegen dort in die Trails ein.
Dann geschah es, ein fast schon bedrohlich aussehender Geländewagen versperrte den ersten Trailausgang mit brennenden Scheinwerfern. Daneben stand der örtliche Förster. Der klärte uns dann nett aber unmißverständlich darüber auf, daß wir auf den Rückewegen nix zu suchen hätten. Mein Gehirn polte schon auf Widerrede, aber Stefan war ganz Herr der Situation und kürzte die Situation Einsicht signalisierend ab.   
Weiter trailten wir bis oberhalb der Röhren, bogen dort aber rechts ab, weil wir nicht Gefahr laufen wollten im gegenüberliegenden Teil hängen zu bleiben. Letzte Woche waren dort ja Wegsperrungen wegen Holzfällarbeiten. 
Auf möglichst vielen Trails fuhren wir dann bis zum Wassertretbecken und von dort aus recht verwinkelt zurück zum Parkplatz.

Dauer: ca. 2h
30 Km
Mein Schnitt: 16,8 km/h
Hm: 334m

Danke Stefan für die kurzweilige Begleitung.  
Alleine wäre ich die Wege im Dunklen nicht gefahren.   Kann ja immer mal was passieren.   

Die Försternummer wird sich hoffentlich nicht wiederholen ...   

Gruß Ralf, der dem Montana so einige Trails geklaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (30. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ... mit supernetter Begleitung  ... Da fehlt dann doch etwas die Kraft für einen nightride.
> ...



... ja, - das kann sehr anstrengend sein ...    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Stefan79 (1. Oktober 2006)

So (die 2.),

spontane Dinge sind ja oft nicht das Schlechteste, so dass Ralf und ich gestern ab 19:00 eine smoothlyweekendsurvivalandflow-Runde gedreht haben. 

Als bekennende Stellvertreter der Stahlrahmenfraktion hatten wir dann auch gleich ein "tiefgrÃ¼ndiges"  Thema und haben bei zahlreichen GesprÃ¤chen unseren nightride genossen. 

Bis................, ja bis der FÃ¶rster  die glorreiche Idee hatte uns mitten im Wald zu fragen "Wo kommen Sie denn grade her?" - Was hÃ¤tte man da antworten sollen? âKeine Ahnung, ich fahre dem Ralf hinterher!â ne, ne, ne ... die FÃ¶rster 

Nach dem FÃ¶rster kamen dann die FrÃ¶sche, welche uns den Weg versperren wollten. Sorry Jungs, aber 2 Mal grÃ¼ne Wegversperrer waren einfach zu viel - und es war dunkel!  

Nach etwa 2 Stunden hatten wir dank [email protected] - der vom Alter her mein Vater sein kÃ¶nnte  und an einigen Abfahrten offensichtlich ein "Problem" mit nicht funktionierenden Bremsen hatte  - eine attraktive Tour mit einigen schÃ¶nen Trails sowie kleineren Bergen hinter uns. Es war grade richtig, um anschlieÃend zu duschen und auf die Rolle zu gehen (nicht die fÃ¼rs Bike). 

Hoffe Ralfs Ohren sind noch nicht abgefallen, ich war gestern etwas im Redefluss  - mit ihm zu fahren hat mir einfach viel Freude gemacht.

AbschlieÃend: Es wird hoffentlich nicht der letzte WE-Nightride gewesen sein! Vielleicht finden sich beim nÃ¤chsten Mal noch 2-3 Mitstreiter ein - Stahlrahmen ist kein muss!!!!!

Dankend, Stefan


----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2006)

@ Stefan und Ralf

Also über die Förster Aktion muss ich aus *gutem Grund   *natürlich mehr wissen .. 

Wo war das genau ?
Was meint ihr mit Rückeweg ? (Singletrail oder ... ?)
War es noch hell oder schon dunkel ?
Wurden Sanktionen für die Zukunft angedroht ?
Wurden Alternativstrecken (z.b. breitere Wege) benannt ?


Hoffentlich kommt da kein Stein ins Rollen der ....  


Viele Grüse

Guido


KFL forever .... Wir kämpfen weiter   




Stefan79 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Bis................, ja bis der Förster  die glorreiche Idee hatte uns mitten im Wald zu fragen "Wo kommen Sie denn grade her?" - Was hätte man da antworten sollen? Keine Ahnung, ich fahre dem Ralf hinterher! ne, ne, ne ... die Förster




...............



			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geschah es, ein fast schon bedrohlich aussehender Geländewagen versperrte den ersten Trailausgang mit brennenden Scheinwerfern. Daneben stand der örtliche Förster. Der klärte uns dann nett aber unmißverständlich darüber auf, daß wir auf den Rückewegen nix zu suchen hätten. Mein Gehirn polte schon auf Widerrede, aber Stefan war ganz Herr der Situation und kürzte die Situation Einsicht signalisierend ab.


----------



## Stefan79 (1. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> @ Stefan und Ralf
> 
> Also über die Förster Aktion muss ich aus *gutem Grund   *natürlich mehr wissen ..
> 
> ...



Hi Guido

Wo war das genau ? Tja, das ist wohl Ralfs Part!

Was meint ihr mit Rückeweg ? (Singletrail oder ... ?) - könnte es ein Rickeweg sein (Ricke ist die waidmännische Fachbezeichnung für das weibliche Reh / der Weg: ein Streifen im Gelände zum Begehen oder Befahren, weniger ausgebaut und befestigt als eine Straße. Die Benutzung eines Weges erleichtert die Erreichbarkeit eines Ortes für Materialien und Personen / in diesem Fall für Tiere. Man unterscheidet nach Nutzung (Gehweg, Wanderweg, Rettungsweg, Fluchtweg und neu: "Rickeweg" ;-)) 

War es noch hell oder schon dunkel ? Naja, dunkel war es eigentlich nicht, es brannten 3 Evos und 2 Evo X  

Wurden Sanktionen für die Zukunft angedroht ? Es wurde um Verständnis und Einsicht gebeten

Wurden Alternativstrecken (z.b. breitere Wege) benannt ? Klar - Forstautobahnen!!! Diese sind laut Förster die einzigen gestatteten befahr- und begehbaren Wege im Königsforst

Hoffentlich kommt da kein Stein ins Rollen der ....  - Hoffe nicht! Der nette Herr wollte sich in erster Linie verstanden wissen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Oktober 2006)

Ein "Rückeweg" ist ein Weg, auf dem Holz "gerückt" (aus der Waldfläche zum nächsten mit LKW befahrbaren Weg transportiert) wird. Ein Rückeweg ist daher meist kein dauernd angelegter Weg, sondern wird oftmals nur zu dem beschriebenen Zweck als Schneise angelegt und nach der Nutzung wieder der Natur überlassen. Ist der Rückweg noch "in Betrieb", drohen auch Gefahren durch den Holzeinschlag in Form von herumliegenden Stämmen, Ästen etc. Insoweit ist der Schluckauf eines Försters bei Befahren eines Rückeweges aus seiner Sicht verständlich. 

Also eigentlich das übliche Prozedere....


----------



## ralf (1. Oktober 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffe Ralfs Ohren sind noch nicht abgefallen, ich war gestern etwas im Redefluss  - mit ihm zu fahren hat mir einfach viel Freude gemacht.
> 
> Abschließend: Es wird hoffentlich nicht der letzte WE-Nightride gewesen sein! Vielleicht finden sich beim nächsten Mal noch 2-3 Mitstreiter ein - Stahlrahmen ist kein muss!!!!!
> ...



Hi Stefan,

nö, das mit dem Redefluß geht voll i.O.  
Wie ich ja bereits geschrieben habe, fand ich es sehr kurzweilig. Im allerpositivsten Sinne!   Stell Dir vor, wir hätten nix zu bereden gehabt ...  

Klar stelle ich wieder einen Nightride ein. Das mache ich sogar sehr gerne. Dann aber lieber kurzfristig, da ich mitunter schon einmal von meiner Familie verplant werde.   Vielleicht könnten wir uns aber auch in loser Reihenfolge mit der Ausschreibung abwechseln. Ich denke, da sind noch viele Interessenten, die dann das eine oder andere Mal mitfahren wollen. *Hallooooo* 

Stahlrahmen? ... Nö, ist keine Bedingung ... Aber - "Steel is real".   

Gruß Ralf  




Montana schrieb:


> @ Stefan und Ralf
> 
> Also über die Förster Aktion muss ich aus *gutem Grund   *natürlich mehr wissen ..
> 
> ...




Hi Guido,

klar, das mußt *Du* wirklich genau wissen. 
Die meisten Punkte hat Stefan ja bereits beantwortet.
Zum Ort des Geschehens: Wir fuhren die lange Bankgerade östlich des Tütbergs, genau gegenüber vom Golfplatz. Dann rechts die steile Steigung gen Tütberg. Dort aber nicht bis oben hin, sondern links in den Trail. Sozusagen die Querverbindung als Zuweg zur Röhrenabfahrt. Dort am Ende des Trails stand der Förster.

Dieser Weg wurde vom Förster als Rückeweg bezeichnet, so wie @Eifelwolf es beschrieben hat. Er belehrte uns, daß nur breite geschotterte Wege von uns und Fußgängern genutzt werden dürfen.

Ich hoffe nicht, daß wir schlafende Hunde geweckt haben. Aufgrund der derzeit umfassen "Waldumgestaltungsarbeiten" hat der Förster sicher andere Probleme als sich nach Radfahrern auf die Lauer zu legen. Aber man weiß ja nie ... Es gilt sicherlich, daß je mehr wir "erwischt" werden, desto schlecht.
Derzeit bricht ja auch die Jagdsaison an. Wenn sich ggf. zunehmend Jäger beschweren, daß Radfahrer ihr Wild verjagen, könnte sich das entsprechend auswirken. Jäger haben bekanntlich eine große Lobby.

Mir fällt zum Thema, auch bei intensivem Nachdenken, keine wirkliche Lösung ein. Vielleicht ein Thema für DIMB ... ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> Mir fällt zum Thema, auch bei intensivem Nachdenken, keine wirkliche Lösung ein. Vielleicht ein Thema für DIMB ... ?
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Oder für besser für eine DIMB IG Rhein-Berg?

Weil, früher oder später bekommen wir Probleme,
wenn auch im Augenblick die Förster des Forstamtes Bergisch Gladbach (insgesamt 10 Forstbetriebsbezirke) neben den obligatorischem Holzeinschlag 2006/2007 ganz andere Probleme haben. Alleine für das KFL-Gebiet sind derzeit vier Forstbetriebsbezirke zuständig (01=Rösrath, 02=Overath, 03=Begrisch Gladbach, 08=Köln-Rath).

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1156330354251.shtml

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1157542178438.shtml

Nach den Plänen der Landesregierung wird das Forstamt Bergisch Gladbach aufgelöst und nach Gummersbach verlegt, bestenfalls bleibt nach Wunsch der Landrates Menzel das Forstamt BGL noch als Außenstelle vorhanden.

Der Königsforst und die Wahner Heide werden den Forstamt Eitdorf zugeordnet. Der Privatwald im Gebiet des Forstamtes BGL wird von Gummersbach verwaltet.

Nicht desto trotz schläge ich vor, uns Gedanken um eine Gründung einer DIMB IG zumachen, deren Hauptaufgabe die Lobbyarbeit sein soll.

Ich habe Kontakte zur Tourismusorganisation Naturarena Bergisches Land,
die mich im Sommer angesprochen haben,
ob ich ihnen bei der Entwicklung von (GPS-gestützten) Biketouren im Bergischen Land helfen kann.

An der Argumentation des Försters, unabhängig ob Ihr nun tatsächlich auf einem Rückeweg unterwegs ward, zeigt sich der volle Umfang der Problematik.
Während es im Landesforstgesetz weder ein Wegesbreitenregelung (wie in anderen Bundesländer) noch den Begriff "befestigter Weg" (stattdessen "fester Weg") gibt, wird von offizieller Seite nie vom "festen "sondern nur vom "befestigtem" Weg gesprochen.

Feste Wege sind naturbelassene Wege( also nicht querfeld ein), die eine feste Struktur (d.h. bei aufgeweichtem Boden nicht mehr fest) haben.

Befestigte Wege sind in Oberflächenstruktur bearbeiten, meist aufgefüllt, geschottert und verdichtet. Außerdem verfügen sie meist über eine angelegte Wegesbreite, die mindestens vergleichbar ist mit einer einspurigen
Straße. Unsere Forstautobahnen (FABs) sind in der Regel also befestigte Wege. Alle von uns befahrenen Trails im KFL-Gebiet sind nach der Definition der (meisten) Förster keine befestigten Wege und dürfen somit nicht befahren werden, obwohl diese Definition nicht amtlich und gesetzenkonform ist.

Wer also in Zukunft Trails im KFL-Gebiet fahren will,
sollte sich drüber klar werden,
dass dieses mit dem Bundes- und Landesforstgesetz bisher konforme Recht
gegen die Interessen anderer Waldnutzergruppen (mit zum Teil sehr starker Lobby) verteidigt werden muss.

Wer glaubt, dass diese Entwicklung zukünftig kein Problem darstellen wird,
sollte sich schon mal rechtzeitig nach einem Rennrad umschauen.

VG Martin

PS: Bei weiterem Info-Bedarf gerne eine PN an mich.


----------



## Stefan79 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Martin,

ich bin der Meinung, dass die Sache mit dem FÃ¶rster zu keinen voreiligen Handlungen fÃ¼hren sollte. Wenn vorsichtshalber eine "DIMB IG Rhein-Berg" gegrÃ¼ndet wird, um die Interessen der Biker zu vertreten und eine Lobby zu schaffen, sollte dieses als prÃ¤ventive MaÃnahme geschehen, ohne dass diese bereits jetzt in der Ãffentlichkeit auftritt.

Mit hoher PrÃ¤senz demonstrieren wir doch nur, wie viele Biker tatsÃ¤chlich abseits der Forstautobahnen fahren und wecken womÃ¶glich noch âruhende Hundeâ â aufgewacht sind sie schon lange.



> Ich habe Kontakte zur Tourismusorganisation Naturarena Bergisches Land,
> die mich im Sommer angesprochen haben,
> ob ich ihnen bei der Entwicklung von (GPS-gestÃ¼tzten) Biketouren im Bergischen Land helfen kann.



Ob es so gut ist jetzt noch den Biketourismus in den KÃ¶nigsforst zu locken???? Immerhin sind die Jungs und MÃ¤dels nach ihren Touren wieder weg und werden sich nicht um die Probleme hier kÃ¼mmern. Nach dem Motto: âIch habe dafÃ¼r bezahlt, jetzt will ich SpaÃ!â


Ein FÃ¶rster soll fÃ¼r das natÃ¼rliche Gleichgewicht im Forst sorgen, Biker haben eher den Ruf diesem zu schaden.

Immer wieder werden neue Trails durch den Wald gebaut, Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãiges Bremsen raut den Boden auf und nightrides lassen dem Wild keine Nachtruhe. Wanderer fÃ¼hlen sich durch Biker belÃ¤stigt (legen StÃ¶cke und kleine BÃ¤ume Ã¼ber Trails um uns von der Nutzung dieser abzuhalten). Dass die Wanderer selbst auf diesen Wegen nichts zu suchen haben, wissen diese nun mal auch nicht! Das bestehende Image der Biker muss langfristig durch entsprechendes Handeln positiv beeinflusst werden.

Wichtiger als ein aktives Handeln âgegenâ einen derzeit noch imaginÃ¤ren âGegnerâ, finde ich, dass Biker einen besseren Ruf bekommen. Wie schon im Forum angesprochen sollten keine GPS-Daten zu trails, touren usw. eingestellt werden. Dieses verhindert ein erhÃ¶htes Aufkommen von Bikern an wenigen PlÃ¤tzen.

Direkt im Wald muss darauf geachtet werden, dass Wanderer sich nicht belÃ¤stigt fÃ¼hlen. FrÃ¼hzeitiges Abbremsen und freundliche GrÃ¼Ãe kÃ¶nnen Wunder wirken.

Auch ist zu Ã¼berlegen, ob GruppengrÃ¶Ãen beschrÃ¤nkt werden sollten, so dass z. B. max. 10 Biker auf einmal auftauchen.

Man sollte sich vielleicht auf bereits bestehende Trails beschrÃ¤nken und das Bauen von Rampen vorerst unterlassen.

Der FÃ¶rster war nicht sauer, hat keine Drohungen ausgesprochen. Es war etwa 20 Uhr, viel gesehen hat man also nicht. Wenn es sich dort tatsÃ¤chlich um einen RÃ¼ckeweg handelte, war er eher besorgt, dass etwas passieren kÃ¶nnte. Er hat Wanderer ebenfalls als Nutzer der Nebenstrecken mit einbezogen und selbst gesagt, dass hier ein generelles Informationsdefizit besteht.

Also meiner Meinung nach kÃ¶nnte das Aktivwerden einer Bikerlobby in der Ãffentlichkeit zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ggf. ein Bikeverbot eher beschleunigen als uns weitere Rechte zu schaffen. 

An den Aufbau dieser organisierten Form zur Schaffung einer Lobby sollte dennoch gedacht werden, benÃ¶tigt wird hierfÃ¼r jedoch ein pro Natur Image â dieses besteht derzeit noch nicht!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Wer also in Zukunft Trails im KFL-Gebiet fahren will,
> sollte sich drüber klar werden,
> dass dieses mit dem Bundes- und Landesforstgesetz bisher konforme Recht
> gegen die Interessen anderer Waldnutzergruppen (mit zum Teil sehr starker Lobby) verteidigt werden muss.
> ...


Hallooooooo!!!!!    ? 
Es ist nichts anderes passiert, als dass ein Förster mitten in der Nacht zwei Biker gefragt hat, wo sie herkommen. Er hat ihnen nicht verboten, dort zu fahren und auch sonst nichts gemacht.
Es ist also völlig überflüssig, daraufhin jetzt in blinde Agitation zu verfallen. Und verteidigt werden muss hier überhaupt nichts, weil noch niemand angegriffen worden ist.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallooooooo!!!!!   ?
> Es ist nichts anderes passiert, als dass ein Förster mitten in der Nacht zwei Biker gefragt hat, wo sie herkommen. Er hat ihnen nicht verboten, dort zu fahren und auch sonst nichts gemacht.
> Es ist also völlig überflüssig, daraufhin jetzt in blinde Agitation zu verfallen. Und verteidigt werden muss hier überhaupt nichts, weil noch niemand angegriffen worden ist.
> 
> ...


 
Es geht nicht um Panikmache sondern um Lobbyarbeitund die beginnt vor allem anderen mit Information und Recherche.

Gerade Du solltest mit Deinen Erfahrungen das am besten nachvollziehen können,
auch wenn Du verständlicherweise vielleicht schon ein bisschen desillusioniert bist.

Auch wenn mir bei direkter Nachfrage an das Landesministerium MUNLV und nach Weiterleitung ans Forstamt Bergisch Gladbach versichert worden ist,
dass z.B. meine Aktivitäten bzw. die KFL-Touren keine Veranstaltung im Sinne des Landesforstgesetzes sind, ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Offizielle dies anderes einschätzen werden.

Und die Problematik des Verstalterstatus ist Dir ja hinlänglich bekannt.

Aber tun wir uns selbst und der Sache den Gefallen,
auch wenn wir vielleicht über den richtigen Weg streiten,
die Sache nicht zu Tode zu diskutieren.

Denn das führt nur dazu, dass grundsätzlich Interessierte sich durch diesen Diskussionsstil (der I-NET-Foren zu eigen ist) abgestossen fühlen und sich abwenden.

Mir geht es nicht darum, 
eine Organisation aus dem Boden zu stampfen,
sondern lediglich zu sensibilisieren.

Desinteresse oder zuspät gewecktes Interesse führt nur dazu,
dass Bürger am Entscheidungsprozess unzureichend beteiligt sind.

Und das sich im Lande was tut, sollte jedem klar sein.
Stichworte hierfür sind Förderalismusreform, Veränderung des Landesforstgesetzes oder konkreter Wegedefinition und Wegesbreitenregelung sowie Waldmaut/Veranstalterstatus.

So, für mich ist diese Thema hier erledigt.
Wenn es interessiert,
kann mich gerne ansprechen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (2. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Oder für besser für eine DIMB IG Rhein-Berg?
> ...
> Nicht desto trotz schläge ich vor, *uns Gedanken um eine Gründung einer DIMB IG zumachen*, deren Hauptaufgabe die Lobbyarbeit sein soll.
> 
> ...


 


Stefan79 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich bin der Meinung, dass die Sache mit dem Förster zu keinen voreiligen Handlungen führen sollte. Wenn vorsichtshalber eine "DIMB IG Rhein-Berg" gegründet wird, um die Interessen der Biker zu vertreten und eine Lobby zu schaffen, sollte dieses als präventive Maßnahme geschehen, ohne dass diese bereits jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit auftritt.
> ...
> ...


 
Hallo Stefan,

da sich unsere Posting zeitlich überschnitten haben,
werde ich dazu und zu diesem Thema in diesem Thread ein letztes Mal antworten.

Ich schrieb lediglich, *dass wir uns um die Gründung einer DIMB IG Rhein-Berg Gedanken machen sollen,.d.h. erst Information und Recherche, dann ggf. Gründung, also keine Zwangsläufigkeit*.

Die Naturarena Bergisch Land will sicherlich keine Biketouren im Königsforst entwickeln (lassen). Es geht wohl viel mehr um einen Ansatz, der auch schon in einigen Städten, Kreisen und Gemeinden der Eifel (z.B. MTB-Touren in und um Bad Müünstereifel) umgesetzt wurde. So stellt der Königforst mit seinem Gebiet auch nur einen kleinen Teil des gesamten 'zu erschließenden' Bergischen Landes (z.B. Dhünntalsperre) dar. Diese Bikerouten werden in Zusammenarbeit mit allen Verantwortlichen (z.B. Landräte, Forstämter, Entwicklungs- und Tourismusverbände etc.) entwickelt.

Rest im persönlichen Gespräch oder per PN oder eben nicht. 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Gerade Du solltest mit Deinen Erfahrungen das am besten nachvollziehen können, auch wenn Du verständlicherweise vielleicht schon ein bisschen desillusioniert bist.
> ...


Ich suche verzweifelt ein Smilie, welches "verständnisloses Kopfschütteln" ausdrückt ... 


juchhu schrieb:


> ... Auch wenn mir bei direkter Nachfrage an das Landesministerium MUNLV und nach Weiterleitung ans Forstamt Bergisch Gladbach versichert worden ist, dass z.B. meine Aktivitäten bzw. die KFL-Touren keine Veranstaltung im Sinne des Landesforstgesetzes sind, ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Offizielle dies anderes einschätzen werden.
> ...


Das war sicherlich sinnvoll, denn vorher wußten sie ja auch von diesen Touren noch gar nichts.


juchhu schrieb:


> ... Und die Problematik des Verstalterstatus ist Dir ja hinlänglich bekannt. ...


Eben.


juchhu schrieb:


> ... Aber tun wir uns selbst und der Sache den Gefallen, auch wenn wir vielleicht über den richtigen Weg streiten,
> die Sache nicht zu Tode zu diskutieren. ...


Ich bitte darum.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan79 (2. Oktober 2006)

Übrigens: nachträglich @ ralf


----------



## ralf (2. Oktober 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Übrigens: nachträglich @ ralf



... jau danke!  
Bin schon wieder nüchtern ...   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (2. Oktober 2006)

also leute nun schiebt mal keine panik... tzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jagdhund (2. Oktober 2006)

Der Forstmann trifft nur die im Licht.
Die, die viel schreiben trifft er nicht.


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Oktober 2006)

Mal was ganz anderes: Ich bin am Sonntag den Langenberg-Marathon mitgefahren und fand den echt klasse. Super abgesperrt und ausgeschildert, verfahren war unmöglich. Leider habe ich bereits nach 10km und der ersten rasanten Abfahrt meinen Schlauch wechseln müssen  Ist schon echt frustrierend wenn man dann das ganze Feld an einem vorbei ziehen sieht  Mit dem Rennen an sich war ich ganz zufrieden. Anbei das Profil.

Vielleicht bis Mittwoch 

Merke gerade: die Fahrtzeit ist brutto, netto waren es 2:31...


----------



## Stefan79 (2. Oktober 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Merke gerade: die Fahrtzeit ist brutto, netto waren es 2:31...



Über 10 Minuten für einen Schlauchwechsel??? Das üben wir aber noch mal


----------



## Stefan79 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi @ all,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Dichtungssatz und neuem Öl für meine 98er Marzocchi Z2 Bam. Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich die Sachen kaufen kann?

Vielen Dank!

Stefan


----------



## Marco_Lev (3. Oktober 2006)

hallo stefan,

versuch doch mal hier dein glück.

GM


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Oktober 2006)

Hat einer Lust auf 'ne kleine Tour so ab ca. 13 Uhr? Treffpunkt irgendwo in Bensberg/Refrath?

Ride On!
Stefan

Kontaktaufnahme kurzfristig via Handy 0173-5761038


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Oktober 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Über 10 Minuten für einen Schlauchwechsel??? Das üben wir aber noch mal



ich musste mit einem tückischen ventil kämpfen, hatte den schlauch schon eingezogen als mir einfiel dass ich besser mal prüfen sollte ob noch was im mantel steckt und wenn man es besonders eilig hat dauert es meistens besonders lange  daher waren es rund 8 minuten. dann musste ich noch zweimal nachpumpen damit ich mir nicht noch einen durchschlag einhandel


----------



## easy1971 (3. Oktober 2006)

Vielen lieben Dank an Ralf!!!!
Wir haben gestern Abend unter Ralf´s kompetenter Leitung eine spontane Tour durch Guidos Revier gemacht und es war einfach super    

Für Uwe @easy1971 (alias: die Bergbremse) war es sehr, sehr angenehm, dass wir abermals ein langsames Tempo angeschlagen haben, damit die zwei Neuen auch mit kamen    

Mehr kommt bestimmt von Ralf  

Freue mich schon auf Morgen

LG

Uwe @easy1971


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi @ all,

am Freitag Abend hat sich auf der Glessener Höhe meine Beleuchtung ( Sigma Mirage Evo + ) verabschiedet ,bei jeder zweiten Querwurzel schalten sich die Lampen von selbst aus kann sie natürlich wieder einschalten ist aber total nervig , habe dann am Samstag die Lampen beim Händler reklamiert nun werden sie eingeschickt und das dauert,na ja so lange werde ich eben nicht mitfahren können 
Viel Spass Heute bei der Tour bis demnächst einmal

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (4. Oktober 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank an Ralf!!!!
> Wir haben gestern Abend unter Ralf´s kompetenter Leitung eine spontane Tour durch Guidos Revier gemacht und es war einfach super
> 
> Für Uwe @easy1971 (alias: die Bergbremse) war es sehr, sehr angenehm, dass wir abermals ein langsames Tempo angeschlagen haben, damit die zwei Neuen auch mit kamen
> ...



... jau danke! Schön, daß es Dir gefallen hat.  
Bei dem Training weden wir heute Abend locker mithalten.  

Ich habe übrigens einen extra Thread aufgemacht, wo kurzfristige Touren bekannt gemacht werden können. Da ist auch der Kurzbericht zur Tour zu finden.  

Auf diese Art vermeiden wir, daß Guidos Fred mit Subtouren belastet wird.  

Bis heute Abend.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> am Freitag Abend hat sich auf der Glessener Höhe meine Beleuchtung ( Sigma Mirage Evo + ) verabschiedet ,bei jeder zweiten Querwurzel schalten sich die Lampen von selbst aus ...


Haben die immer noch Probleme mit ihren Y-Kabeln? Dazu gabs schon ein paar Posts im Elektrik-Forum. Sigma ist wohl recht kulant und unbürokratisch, die neuen Kabel sind aber wohl auch nicht besser.
Mir ist bislang nicht einfach durch Wurzeln die Lampe ausgegangen, wohl weil ich auch nur die 5W am Nipack hängen habe und die anderen Lampen am Marwi-Akku.
Was vorkommen kann: wenn ich den Kabeleingang an der 5W verbiege, dann geht sie auch aus. Lockere Kabelführung ist also wichtig, da darf nix spannen bei Kurvenfahrt o.ä.


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Oktober 2006)

bei mir scheint das problem am kabel vom nipack zu hängen, denn beim laden geht ebenfalls regelmäßig die spannung verloren. werde ihn wohl auch reklamieren.

ps: bin erst nächste woche wieder dabei.


----------



## i-men (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht. Euch aber auf jeden Fall viel Spass. Im Moment scheint ja sogar die Sonne . 
Also dann bis in 2 Wochen (nächste Woche bin ich ne Runde in der Schweiz biken )
Ingo


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt hätte ich mich doch um ein Haar noch angemeldet. Weil es ja letzten Montag mit Ralf und Konsorten so einen Spass gemacht hat und Ralf gesagt hatte, man müsse mal Mittwochs mitfahren. Aber ein Blick aus dem Fenster und ich habe mich entschieden lieber eine Stunde im Regen
zu laufen als im dunkeln auf irgendwelchen Wurzeln umher zu rutschen. 
Hatte ich schon genügend bei Tageslicht. Aber im dunkeln...
Ja wenn meine Stützräder noch dran wären... 

Euch trotzdem viel Spass und besondere (weil die ich bisher kennen gelernt habe) Grüße an Ralf und Uwe


Jens


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2006)

Uups, jetzt stehe ich doch als Mitfahrer drin.
Ich will aber nicht!!!!

Wie komme ich da wieder raus?

Habs gefunden!


----------



## Ghosty9 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab's heute leider ebenfalls nicht mehr geschafft..  
Die Tour war sicher wie immer prima  

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## Stefan79 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

werde am Freitag zu H&S nach Bonn fahren. Brauche ein paar neue Klamotten. Wenn ich was mitbringen soll, bitte kurz ne pm an mich.

Die Schlammschlacht heute war richtig nett, wenn auch etwas kalt. Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße an alle Mitstreiter!

Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Brauche ein paar neue Klamotten...


...naß geworden? 

It`s KFL-Weather Time... 
Search all your Mudguards, Raincoats, oldest Bike or Chain and Chainrings. 
Go to your local dealer and order a lot of new Brakepads...


----------



## Cheetah (4. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...naß geworden?
> 
> It`s KFL-Weather Time...


*Volker wo warst du? Es war doch genau dein Wetter heute!*
Ich hoffe ich sehe am Freitag an der *Tomburg*(http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3281). Uwe zieht auch alle Wetterregister extra für dich!

Und Samstag dann:
Go to your local dealer and order a lot of new Brakepads...
oder 
bei H&S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich nur bestätigen....war echt eine klasse Tour.Trotz Regen war die Tour für mich heute wesentlich angenehmer. Was doch eine Bikelampe so alles ausmacht.
Herrrlisch die glänzenden Wurzeln im Schein der Mirage.

Bis nächsten Mittwoch

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## on any sunday (4. Oktober 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Dichtungssatz und neuem Öl für meine 98er Marzocchi Z2 Bam. Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich die Sachen kaufen kann?
> 
> ...



Nabend,

Wenn du den Original Dichtungssatz brauchst, frag mal bei Breuers Bikebahnhof in Longerich nach.

Allerdings kannst du auch als Dichtung einen Normwellendichtring, auch Simmerring genannt  , verwenden, der hat zwar nur eine Lippendichtung, der Originale hat zwei, hält bei meiner Z2 aber auch. Die Ölabstreifringe kannst du weiter verwenden, wenn sie noch in Ordnung sind. Kommt dich auf jeden Fall billiger als das Original.

Gabelöl würde ich beim Motorradzubehörhändler deiner Wahl kaufen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## easy1971 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Biker, nach unserer Tour mit Ralf am Montag durch den Königsforst bin ich richtig heiß auf Biken geworden    
Da ich Guidos-Tour vor wenigen Std. leider passen mußte, weil ich nicht durch den Verkehr gekommen bin.  

Wollte ich an dieser Stelle anfragen, ob heute, am Do. Jemand Lust hat sich in Brück zu treffen und ein wenig zu radeln  

Zumindest einen der sich dort auskennt sollten wir finden, sonst wird es nicht so attraktiv. Ich fahre so oder so und versuche mich mit Wanderkarte zurecht zu finden    

Nochmal Danke an Jens, Jörg und Ralf!!! Ihr ward am Mo sehr nette Mitstreiter und habt mich mit Leichtigkeit über die Berge gebracht  

*Also vielleicht hat ja Jemand Bock:
Donnerstag 5.10.
19.00 Uhr in Brück
Sagt mir vielleicht unter 0173/8691641 bescheid
*
Würd mich freuen   

LG

Uwe


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (5. Oktober 2006)

........SCHADE..................

für alle die nicht mitfahren konnten, war wie immer klasse 
die Stimmung aller Mitfahrer ...und alles, ...vielleicht lag´s ja gerade am Regen

*typisch KFL eben*

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*

P.S. einzig meine Wegbegleiter zurück Richtung Troisdorf haben mir gefehlt


----------



## Pepin (5. Oktober 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, nach unserer Tour mit Ralf am Montag durch den Königsforst bin ich richtig heiß auf Biken geworden
> Da ich Guidos-Tour vor wenigen Std. leider passen mußte, weil ich nicht durch den Verkehr gekommen bin.
> 
> Wollte ich an dieser Stelle anfragen, ob heute, am Do. Jemand Lust hat sich in Brück zu treffen und ein wenig zu radeln
> ...



Hi Uwe

komm doch nach Spich:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3315


----------



## Redking (5. Oktober 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> P.S. einzig meine Wegbegleiter zurück Richtung Troisdorf haben mir gefehlt



Sorry Helmut, war bis 18 Uhr mit meinen drei Neffen biken. 
Zwei von ihnen sind noch faule Jungs die lassen sich ziehen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy1971 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hey Pepin, klar würde ich nach Spich kommen, aber ich bin doch so laaangsaaaam  
Du schreibst ja immer Schwierigkeitsgrad: Mittel
Aber ich bin echt so am Ende am Berg, sodass sogar Guidos Wellness-Touren mich an meine Grenzen bringen.

Macht ja auch keinen Sinn wenn Ihr immer warten müßt.

Wo liegt eigentlich Spich   

LG 

Uwe


----------



## Pepin (5. Oktober 2006)

also das mit den stufen ist immer so eine sache

in der wahnerheide gibt es viele möglichkeiten
wenn ich sage ich passe das tempo an meine ich das auch so

versuche es einfach mal bin heute auch nicht so fit war wandern und habe nun leichte muskelkater


----------



## easy1971 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hey Pepin, Du hast mich überredet!!!
Meld mich um 14 Uhr nochmal, wenn ich absehen kann, ob ich zeitig aus dem Büro kommme.

Wo finde ich ne Anfartsbeschreibung???

Komme aus Neuehrenfeld 50823 Kölle.

Fahrrad liegt schon im Auto 

Bis später

Uwe


----------



## Pepin (5. Oktober 2006)

http://www.radlerfruen.de/showtopic.php?threadid=1787&pagenum=1

prima bin dann 17:15 uhr vor der tür


----------



## easy1971 (5. Oktober 2006)

komme auf alle Fälle!!!
Fahre um 16.45 los und der Rest hängt vom Verkehr ab!!!
Versuche aber pünktl da zu sein.

Uwe: 0173/8691641


----------



## Pepin (5. Oktober 2006)

also bis gleich


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2006)

*Mittelschnelles Mountainbiken im Königsforst*

4. Oktober 2006

Bericht zur ersten Herbst2006 Schlammschlacht  

Teilnehmer (-innen)   ) :

Andi @ Andi69 
Christoph @ Bikenstoffel 
Frank @ Cheetah
Hemut @ born 2bike wild 
Jörg @ Schnegge
Peter @ peter1bike 
Ralf @ ralf
Renate @ Tazz
Renate @ harnas
Stefan @ Stefan79

*Guido @ Montana*

Yes,  it was ...  _KFL - Team Weather no# 1_ ... das heisst es regnete in Strömen bereits zum Start und trotzdem war eine respektable MTbiker Bande zusammen gekommen und startete erwartungsvoll zur ersten 2006 Herbst KF Matschtour Los gings mit _sonst*KF*...normal...diesmal...rück_wärts ... die Endtrails waren am Anfang und die leichten netten trails wurden diesmal hochgefahren .. natürlich auch der* Matschetrail *... der war diesmal schon geil sumpfig   ... wir nahmen die 2 gut fahrbaren Teile des langen *Westtrails* mit und bestiegen auf gewohntem Wege den Tütberg .... flott runter nach Hellenthal und wie so oft nett über den *Wurzeltrail* an den Rohren wieder hoch ... danch folgten die schnellen flotten *Dinger nahe Forsbach *und die *Wassertretpfädchen* ... alles in sehr hohem Tempo  ... WELLNESS war heute wirklich nicht angesagt und alle hielten gut mit ... Flott ging es auch Richtung Parkplatz zurück

Daten : ca. 30 km ca. 300 hm  ... Regen und teilweise dunkel  

Besonderheiten : 

Nichts Grossartiges ...  normales KFL-Team WP Wetter - Danke an *Alle* fürs Mitfahren  

Gruß Guido

BTW : *Das KFL-Team Winterpokal Team ist nun auch schon fast komplett *


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Das KFL-Team Winterpokal Team ist nun auch schon fast komplett


Bei der durchschnittlichen Anzahl der ständigen Mitfahrer müsste das doch mindestens 4 Teams geben...


----------



## Stefan79 (6. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Tour am Mittwoch und die schöne analytische Beschreibung. 

Besonderheiten aus Sicht eines Fahrers der "flotten" Gruppe:

Fahrer der "Relaxgruppe" ruhen sich in liegender Position im Sand aus ;-)

H&S Bestellungen ab jetzt nicht mehr möglich. 

Viele Grüße und bis Mittwoch!

Stefan


----------



## Balu. (6. Oktober 2006)

> Teilnehmer (-innen)  ) :
> 
> Andi @ Andi69
> Christoph @ Bikenstoffel
> ...



 

War mal wieder ne richtige KFL Tour, naß, schlammig aber ungewohnt zügig !
Bis neulich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. Oktober 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Besonderheiten aus Sicht eines Fahrers der "flotten" Gruppe:
> 
> Fahrer der "Relaxgruppe" ruhen sich in liegender Position im Sand aus ;-)
> 
> ...






 

Ich weiss ganz genau wer hier gemeint ist !!  
Man sollte nicht seine Gewohnheiten aufgeben .........................

Gruß
Renate


----------



## hama687 (7. Oktober 2006)

Guido wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus?!?


----------



## jhe1971 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
habe hier in diesem Thread und auf der  Frosthelm HP öfters vom "Schweineweg" gelesen,von da ausghend werden ja viele Trails  beschrieben.
Ich bin auch oft im Kingforest unterwegs und habe bestimmt schon viele dieser Trails gefahren,jedoch ohne zu wissen,wo ich dann jeweils war.-(
Kann mir einer sagen,wo der ist?
Ich weiss,das er in der Nähe des Tütbergs im Osten ist-am liebsten wäre es mir auf einer Karte eingezeichnet.
Wäre wirklich nett!
Danke
JHE


----------



## hama687 (8. Oktober 2006)

fährt denn heute keiner im königsforst falls doch bitte melden


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Oktober 2006)

Sorry war heute im Lohmarer Wald unterwegs + HCM


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2006)

Wie sieht's denn am Mittwoch mit der Runde zum blauen Flughafen aus......ist doch fast Vollmond  

Würd ich gerne mitfahren


----------



## ralf (9. Oktober 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn am Mittwoch mit der Runde zum blauen Flughafen aus......ist doch fast Vollmond
> 
> Würd ich gerne mitfahren




... Flughafen?

Soweit ich informiert bin, ist das Guiding (vielleicht mache ich es ja?  ) derzeit noch in der Klärung.
Der KFL-Chef hat anderweitig einen beruflichen Termin ...
Ich hoffe, ich habe nun nicht irgend etwas vorgegriffen ...  

Also, macht euch schon mal zum Anmelden für die übliche Mittwochsrunde bereit.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Cheetah (9. Oktober 2006)

Also Martin hat den "blauer Flughafen" GPS Track, Uwe hat ein GPS Gerät, was brauchen wir mehr?


----------



## Enrgy (9. Oktober 2006)

Gute Idee, aber Mondaufgang am 11.10. ist in Köln aber erst 20.46 Uhr, das sollte man bedenken. Trotzdem hat das Aufwärmen im Abgasstrahl der landenden Flieger schon was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe KFLer,

wie bereits angekündigt, hier der kommende *Mittwochstermin*.

Ich bitte um zahlreiche Anmeldungen. Das Wetter soll optimal sein ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Redking (9. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Also Martin hat den "blauer Flughafen" GPS Track, Uwe hat ein GPS Gerät, was brauchen wir mehr?



Wieso ich könnte von Troisdorf aus Euch auch an den Flughafen führen, wozu brauchen wir GPS oder Track! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## joscho (9. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo liebe KFLer,
> 
> wie bereits angekündigt, hier der kommende *Mittwochstermin*.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte ja unbedingt eine Mittwochstour fahren - meine erste - um zu überprüfen, ob Du wirklich langsamer unterwegs bist als eben diese  Letzte Woche machten sowohl Arbeit wie Wetter mir einen Strich durch Rechnung. Und jetzt? Da fahre ich ja schon wieder mit Dir!   So werde ich kaum vergleichen können.

Ich hoffe es klappt und freue mich drauf.
joscho


----------



## hama687 (10. Oktober 2006)

na dann mal hoffen das martin keine copiright rechte auf diese tour hatt    

wünsche allen nen schönen 10 Oktober ich gehe nach der arbeit erst mal feiern   entlich 20


----------



## Stefan79 (10. Oktober 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> na dann mal hoffen das martin keine copiright rechte auf diese tour hatt
> 
> wünsche allen nen schönen 10 Oktober ich gehe nach der arbeit erst mal feiern   entlich 20



Na dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## juchhu (10. Oktober 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> na dann mal hoffen das martin keine copiright rechte auf diese tour hatt
> 
> wünsche allen nen schönen 10 Oktober ich gehe nach der arbeit erst mal feiern  entlich 20


 
Am 10.10. 20 werden, das hat doch schon was.  

Herzlich Glückwunsch, Alex!

Na, schon ein neues Bike ausgesucht,
oder zumindest etwas ins Auge gefasst?

Neues Thema: Copyright

Copyright??? 
Viel schlimmer  , nicht nur das Copyright, sondern auch noch das Urheberrecht!   

An den Guide Ralf @ralf:

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir morgen angesichts des Wetters (trocken, wenig Wolken, abnehmender Mond) einen Nightride zum blauen Flughafen machen?

Allerdings schlage ich vor, es nur bei der Schleife in die Ostheide zu belassen. Das sind ca. 38 km und ca. 270 hm auf Forstautobahnen und Trails. Wir wären dann bei normaler Planung bis 22.00 Uhr wieder am Treffpunkt.

Sicht auf den blauen Flughafen (Blauanteil ist abhängig von der Anzahl der in Betrieb befindlichen Bahnen  ) ist garantiert, Vollmond ist nicht mehr garaniert, ggf. ist die Sicht auf den Mond durch Wolken eingeschränkt.
Aufwärmen im Abgasstrahl und Abkühlen in der Wirbelschleppe kann ebenfalls nicht garantiert werden, da ich noch nicht weiß, ob Ostlandebahn (wg. Windrichtung) in Betrieb sein wird

Also, Jungs und Mädels, wollt Ihr zum blauen Flughafen?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (10. Oktober 2006)

ich antworte mal in versform:

blue airport, wider than a mile
Im crossing you in style some day


----------



## Pepin (10. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Wieso ich könnte von Troisdorf aus Euch auch an den Flughafen führen, wozu brauchen wir GPS oder Track!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



von troisdorf würde ich vielleicht auch mitkommen


----------



## juchhu (10. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

habe gerade eingehende Post und E-Mails gesichtet.

Mittwoch ist für mich gecancelt.

Viel Spass auf der KFL-Tour.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Oktober 2006)

ich wünsche euch viel spaß und werde stattdessen meine deutschlandfahne hissen und das fußballspiel schauen


----------



## Pepin (10. Oktober 2006)

oh ja stimmt dann cancel ich auch mal


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2006)

Schade Martin !!!!!!!!
das hätte so schön sein können ................


SUPER WETTER 
SUPER STIMMUNG 
SUPER MOND 
SUPER LEUTE 
SUPER BELEUCHTUNG    

Aber ich freue mich auch auf die Tour mit Ralf @ralf    

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Alex   

Es grüßt Renate


----------



## Stefan79 (10. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Schade Martin !!!!!!!!
> das hätte so schön sein können ................
> 
> 
> ...




Hast doch uns! 
Ein wenig Abwechslung schadet nun auch nicht


----------



## bikekiller (10. Oktober 2006)

Glückwunsch Alex und herzlich willkommen in den twenteens...

jaja der Lack geht langsam aber sicher ab.

Bis Mittwoch !

bikekiller


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2006)

Also gibt das morgen definitiv nix mit der Airport-Runde? Dann wünsch ich euch trotzdem viel Spaß und fahr dann hier was Feines...


----------



## Ommer (10. Oktober 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Alex und herzlich willkommen in den twenteens...
> 
> jaja *der Lack geht langsam aber sicher ab!?!
> *
> ...



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 20., Alex!
Ich wünsch dir das doppelte von dem, was du dir wünschst
*
@bikekiller: Männer werden erst ab 40 interessant.


Gruß vom 
Trödelkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (10. Oktober 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Trödelkönig



... hey Achim,
Du fährst morgen mit ...   
Dann werden wir den jungen Leuten mal das Fürchten lehren ...    

... und bitte bring dem Montana sein "L" wieder mit. Wir könnten es brauchen ...    

Bis morgen,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alexander! 











Viele Grüße
Klaus
[email protected]@ Juchhu: *In den Verteiler gehört ein Geburtstags Fräääd*


----------



## Günni69 (10. Oktober 2006)

*Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, wenn auch noch unbekannterweise.*  

Leider kann ich morgen schon wieder nicht wegen mangelnder Freizeit an der Tour teilnehmen. 
Nicht das Ihr nachhher noch denkt beim letztenmal als ich dabei war hätte es mir nicht gefallen, aber ich bekomme es zur Zeit zeitlich einfach nicht hin. 
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und eine schöne Tour.  
Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder.


----------



## Cheetah (11. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> [email protected]@ Juchhu: *In den Verteiler gehört ein Geburtstags Fräääd*


   



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alex! *

​


----------



## Ziege (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage, was für eine Beleuchtung ist denn für diese Touren erforderlich?

Gruß Silke


----------



## joscho (11. Oktober 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal ne Frage, was für eine Beleuchtung ist denn für diese Touren erforderlich?
> 
> Gruß Silke



Meiner Meinung nach muss es keine Lupine sein, aber diese läpschen Positionslichter wären mir persönlich spätestens auf den Trails zu wenig. Also so ca. Sigma Mirage oder Vario-Klasse halte ich für sehr sinnvoll - zumindest wenn man es öfter machen möchte. Im Notfall kann man natürlich auch Licht lutschen. Aber wenn alle einen Notfall haben wird es dunkel 

ciao & bis nachher
joscho


----------



## Cheetah (11. Oktober 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal ne Frage, was für eine Beleuchtung ist denn für diese Touren erforderlich?
> 
> Gruß Silke


Unser Guide sagt:
_Ganz wichtig: Ohne ausreichendes Licht läuft nix!!!_

Für die ~3h sollest du irgendein Licht haben(z.B. Cubelight), damit kommst du aus. Notfalls musst du Lichtlutschen.
Powerlampen sind nicht notwendig machen aber Spaß.


----------



## Delgado (11. Oktober 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> @bikekiller: Männer werden erst ab 40 interessant.



Interessant!


----------



## skorpi (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

war gestern im 7Gb mit einigen netten Leute unterwegs und habe meinen Akku fürs Licht leergefahren.
Leider habe ich mein Ladegerät in der Heimat vergessen. (330 Km einfach)  
Deshalb werde ich heute abend eine runde bei Sonnenschein drehen und nicht beim NR durch den KF teilnehmen  
wünsche euch viel Spass und sage ciao bis zum nächstenmal   

VG Erich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi skorpi,

von welcher Leuchte reden wir denn? Wenn es sich um eine Mirage handelt, dann kann vlt. geholfen werden. Irgendwo muss ich noch diese Bleiteil haben, wenn Du damit fahren würdest - und ich es finden - dann kannst Du das Ding gerne haben (aufgeladen und inkl. Ladeteil). Wenn ich es nicht finde, dann kann Dir vlt. jemand anderes einen Akku leihen!?

Sach mal bescheid, ob ich mich auf die Suche machen soll.
joscho


----------



## bikekiller (11. Oktober 2006)

Der blaue Flughafen ist möglich, wenn Schnegge mitkommt. Er weiß auch wo es langgeht. 

Meine Wenigkeit kennt auch eine schöne Strecke dort aber im Dunkeln kennt sich Schnegge besser aus. 

Natürlich folge ich auch ralf bedenkenlos !!! Aber Flughafen ist nachtst immer äußerst lustig.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## skorpi (11. Oktober 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi skorpi,
> 
> von welcher Leuchte reden wir denn? Wenn es sich um eine Mirage handelt, dann kann vlt. geholfen werden. Irgendwo muss ich noch diese Bleiteil haben, wenn Du damit fahren würdest - und ich es finden - dann kannst Du das Ding gerne haben (aufgeladen und inkl. Ladeteil). Wenn ich es nicht finde, dann kann Dir vlt. jemand anderes einen Akku leihen!?
> 
> ...



Hallo Joscho,
das klingt gut. Habe eine Mirage EVO + EVOX, aber die EVO mit 5W würde mir schon reichen. Habe ja auch noch eine Stirnlampe, die für die normalen Forstwege ja auch ausreicht. Wenn Du einen Akku für die EVO auftreibst dann wäre ich beim NR dabei
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für die Mühe.

mfg Scorpi


----------



## Tazz (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab Licht für Dich  



   




Läd gerade...................bis später



Gruß Renate


----------



## joscho (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi skorpi,

dann bis nachher  Ich lade gerade den Bleiakku - das zweitemal in seinem Leben. Welche Güte der hat kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich das Teil niemals benutzt habe. Ist vielleicht nicht so schlecht (zusätzlich) auf Renates Angebot zurückzugreifen  Ich bring das Teil auf jedenfall mit - und irgendwie wird es schon gehen.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## skorpi (11. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hab Licht für Dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Renate und Joerg,

das find ich super, vielen Dank  

bis später im KF
Viele Grüße Erich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (11. Oktober 2006)

Bis Später


----------



## ultra2 (11. Oktober 2006)

skorpi schrieb:


> @ Renate und Joerg,
> 
> das find ich super, vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Hallo Erich,

Jörg hat mich gerade angerufen und mitgeteilt, dass er noch in der Eifel herum turnt und es heute abend eng werden kann. Er wird aber versuchen pünktlich zu sein. Du solltest aber das Angebot von Renate enger ins Auge fassen  

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi @all, 

bin wieder gut zuhause angekommen; nochmals Dank an @ralf  für das souveräne Guiding einer "Guido"losen und "Schnegge"losen großen Horde.Lief alles bestens, haben zwar nicht wie teilweise gewünscht die blauen Lichter  am Flughafen gesehen, dafür aber einen Downhill-Trail "ent-baumt" und so für freie Fahrt  gesorgt.
Auf dem Rückweg hat @Bikekiller @Dischi07 und mich als Speed-Guide nochmals über den "Matsche-Trail"gejagt und Dank Lupine  und Fully  haben wir sogar unseren "Uphill-King" @Dischi07  abgehängt; also bis demnächt

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*

P.S. habe nur das 1.Poldi Tor  verpasst!!
       Wo seit ihr?? etwa noch Biergarten??


----------



## Tazz (11. Oktober 2006)

Nee was war das wieder schön ....................................


    Danke Ralf   

Nehme ich gerne wieder


Gruß
Renate


----------



## Pepin (11. Oktober 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> bin wieder gut zuhause angekommen; nochmals Dank an @ralf  für das souveräne Guiding einer "Guido"losen und "Schnegge"losen großen Horde.Lief alles bestens, haben zwar nicht wie teilweise gewünscht die blauen Lichter  am Flughafen gesehen, ...



Dafür hatten wir ja gestern den roten Flughafen


----------



## Ommer (12. Oktober 2006)

Eine schöne Tour hatten wir gestern  bei sehr angenehmen Temperaturen.

Vielen Dank an Ralf und alle die auf mich warten mussten.
Am Schluss habt Ihr mich vorausfahren lassen 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (12. Oktober 2006)

*@ all*

zunächst mal vielen Dank an Ralf  für die Organisation der Mittwochsrunde  .... sehr gut , dass alles einwandfrei geklappt hat   .... aber die ganze Sache war ja auch in sehr guten Händen   ... 

Nächste Woche Mittwoch wird es dann auch wieder eine *KFL - Tour *geben und der Montana wird _wohl_ auch wieder dabei sein   ...

Viele Grüße an das erweiterte Königsforst - Lüderich - Team  ..... 


Guido

_Montana_


----------



## Montana (12. Oktober 2006)

Da war doch noch was ......  


Für alle die  es nicht erwarten können    


Hier ist der neue Termin 

Flott anmelden    

Mir persönlich war es ja leider nicht möglich gestern mitzufahren und ich habe es soooo sehr bedauert   .... ging aber nicht  .... Montana war tief im _Feindesland _....


----------



## ralf (12. Oktober 2006)

So liebe MitfahrerInnen,

hier der Kurzbericht zur gestrigen KFL-Mittwochsrunde. Ersatzweise für unseren Guido durfte ich das Guideing bestreiten.

Es trafen sich:

*Renate @ Tazz
Sven @ Kettenfresser
Frank @ Cheetah
Peter @ peter1bike
Erich @Skorpi 
 Stefan @ Stefan79
Achim @Ommer
??? @dischi07
Michael @Cannibal
Hemut @ born 2bike wild
Stefan @Balu.
Gertrud @bikekiller 

Birgit @(ohne Nick, aber Freundin von Gertrud)*

... als überraschender special guest *Martin @Juchhu*, der sich dann aber als Ghostrider entpuppte  

und ich, *Ralf @ralf*.

_Wer vergessen wurde, bitte melden !!!_

Relativ pünktlich starteten wir bei optimalen Bikebedingungen und schraubten uns unspektakulär bis zur Brücke am Technologiepark die Hügel hinauf. 
*Hier veließ uns dann unser Ghostrider. *Der wusste wohl, dass es nun ans Eingemachte ging ...   

Umgehend folgte nun die erste kurze steile Geröllabfahrt - die erste Prüfung. Kurze Pause, sammeln, keine Verletzten und weiter gen Tütberg, vorher eine längere Schikane, Sammeln und dann wirklich rauf aufn Tütberg.
Hier verabschiedete sich unsere Bikekillerin und *zog gleich eine ganze Anzahl an Bikern mit sich/ in ihren Bann ...*  
Ich dachte nur noch: Zehn kleine Bikerlein ... *War die Tour bisher zu schwer - zu leicht*  

Weiter dann die Röhrenabfahrt hinunter, wieder hinauf, *unergiebige Streckenverlaufsdiskussion*, Abfahrt zur Straße und über die bekannten Wege/Trails ins Forsbacher Gebiet. Der Versuch _*die Gruppe hier so richtig zu schleifen*_ misslang einfach.   Der Verdacht, dass verschiedene Wege und Kreuzungen mehrfach befahren wurden wurde konsequent zerstreut ...  

Zum Abschluss dann noch der allseits bekannte Juchhu-Trail (richtig rum  ) und durch den Wildpark wieder zurück zum Parkplatz. 

Hier trafen wir dann auch die noch fehlenden Teilnehmer Jörg @joscho und Jens @ultra2de, die sich offenbar nur verspätet hatten und dann auf eigene Faust gestartet waren. Schade eigentlich. Aber ist ja gut gegangen ...   

So, das war meinerseits das erste Guiding einer solch großen Gruppe. Ihr wart toll und auch nachsichtig mit mir.   Das eine oder andere mal hätte ich euch schließlich ans Ende der Welt führen können  jedoch hat mich das Leben gelehrt mit Macht umzugehen.   

Besondere Vorkommnisse: Keine

Daten:
- 35 Km
- AVS 15,7 Km/h
- 425 Hm
- Dauer 3 h

Gruß Ralf  

PS: @Stefan79: Wirst Du wirklich in Zukunft BÖSE sein?


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> ... als überraschender special guest *Martin @Juchhu*, der sich dann aber als Ghostrider entpuppte
> ...
> *Hier veließ uns dann unser Ghostrider. *Der wusste wohl, dass es nun ans Eingemachte ging ...
> ...


 
Hui Buh musste nach Hause.

Essen stand auf dem Tisch.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (12. Oktober 2006)

> ... Ghostrider ... Hui Buh ...



   

Welches Bild ist unterschiedlich  ??


----------



## juchhu (12. Oktober 2006)

Balu. schrieb:


> Welches Bild ist unterschiedlich ??


 
Man beachte die kuschelige liebe Ratte auf meiner Schulter. 
Vor der Verwandlung war sie ein renitenter Forumsuser.


----------



## ralf (12. Oktober 2006)

... gestern im Königsforst ...    






War das nicht der Waidmann, der uns gestern mit seinem Jeep fast über den Haufen gefahren hat?  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (12. Oktober 2006)

*Langeweile am Sonntagmorgen?

hier

gehts lang!


*Herbstgruß 
Achim*
 *


----------



## Schnegge (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

konnte gestern leider nich' dabei sein  . Am Montag hat sich kurzfritig ne Dienstreise mach München ergeben... Nächste Woche helf ich euch dann wieder aber beim Waidmänner vertreiben   .

Wer die Langeweile bis dahin überbrücken möchte is 'herzlich hierzu eingeladen:

Trailsurfen im Naafbachtal...  

Gruß
Jörg

p.s.: evtl. könnte es im Anschluss eine Gerstenkaltschale geben


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Oktober 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ??? @dischi07



??? = dirk


gehen euch auch manchmal die ganzen mücken und fliegen während der fahrt auf die nerven? hier gibt es die ultimative lösung dafür:


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich weiÃ bin spÃ¤t dran:
Am Mittwoch bin ich wieder im KÃ¶nigsforst gestartet . Montana war diesmal nicht dabei  also schrieb Ralf die Tour aus . Aber bevor es losging musste bei Balu. der Schlauch erneuert werden. Ich bot mich als potenzieller Spender an  , was dankend angenommen wurde. Der Mantel erwies sich nicht als kooperativ,  aber mit vereinten KrÃ¤ften wurde das Problem behoben. Dann ging es los durch den Forst einige Trails wurden Ã¼berfahren die ich noch nicht kannte. Sogar ein Steiniger Downhill wurde in Angriff genommen  und das um 19:15 Uhr . Weiter ging es durch den Forst mal rauf mal runter , obwohl ich das GefÃ¼hl hatte heute sehr berglastig zu kurbeln. Ich kann es noch hÃ¶ren â Hier noch kurz raufâ oder âda hinten noch hochâ  . Aber das gehÃ¶rt dazu. Das Tempo bergab war recht hoch , was dazu fÃ¼hrte das einige plÃ¶tzlich den Weg nicht mehr gefunden haben. Aber halb so schlimm schlieÃlich wurde ja brav gewartet und zusammen haben wir uns zum Ausgangspunkt gegeben.  Dort wurde wir von zwei Bikern empfangen die doch glatt 5 min. zu spÃ¤t am Startpunkt eingetroffen waren . Aber die hatten sich dann selber zu einer Runde aufgemacht und haben sich nicht im Wald verirrt , wie manche von uns .Gibt es den so was .
Ralf war schÃ¶n mit dir und den anderen zu fahren . 
NÃ¤chsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei !!!


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @ all,

Sorry Jörg @ schnegge,habe heute alles gegeben aber auf der A3 war von Leverkusen in Richtung Frankfurt kein weiterkommen   so bin ich dann um 13.00 Uhr endlich in Mühlheim von der Sch...... Autobahn runter und Richtung Heimat gefahren  werde noch ne kleine Runde über die Glessener Höhe fahren , euch allen wünsche ich eine schöne Tour durch das Naafbachtal vieleicht sehen wir uns dann am Mittwoch im KF falls ich bis dahin wieder Licht habe.
Am Sonntag werde ich mal eine Tour mit Achim @Ommer von Lindlar aus erfahren ( und natürlich mit anderen ).

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## No Mercy (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Talfahrer,
auch mich hat es leider auf der Autobahn erwischt (war auch im Stau  )und ich hatte Jörgs Handy Nummer nicht mit, um Bescheid zu geben.Konnte gerade noch in Leverkusen wenden und bin dann bekannte Runden in Burscheid gefahren. 
Schnegge der Tag wird kommen, wo ich eine Tour von Dir besuche 

gruß
dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2006)

Ja, Schei$$ Stau! HAbs den Vormittag über am PC beobachtet und dann gerade noch rechtzeitig die Kurve gekriegt. Direkt hinter der Auffahrt Mühlheim war die rechte Spur wg. Blechschaden dicht. Aber trotzdem gings bis dahin eigentlich von Leverkusen ab ohne halten. Die Krise hab ich dann auf dem letzten Km vorm Treffpunkt in der ellenlangen Baustelle gekriegt, als da ein Traktor ca. 40 PKW hinter sich her bremste... Aber habs dann ja noch "just in time" geschafft, nur um dann mit den schon ANwesenden 25min auf unsere Alfter-Gang warten zu dürfen, die angesicht überschüssiger Kräfte per Bike anreisten... 

Soo, der Tag war zwar von oben trübe, aber von unten lachte die Trailsonne den Reifen entgegen! Wirklich ein nettes Eckchen dort mit Trails in alle Himmeslrichtungen, bergauf, bergab, und wieder bergauf, technisch, flüssig, steil und flach, ich hab schnell die Orientierung verloren. Zur Begegnung mit H. Schmitz kann ja noch ein anderer schreiben 

Danke nochmal an Schnegge für die prima Tour! 

PS: mußte leider auf die Kaltschale verzichten, da wir gleich zu ner Geburtstagsfeier wollen. Und auf der Rückfahrt gabs dann natürlich wieder => STAU!!


----------



## Bikenstoffel (15. Oktober 2006)

Happy birthday to you,  
happy birthday to you,  
happy birthday dear jörg    ,
happy birthday to you  

Alles Liebe, Gute und Gesundheit zum Geburtstag lieber Jörg (schnegge),
ich hoffe die kühlen Blonden  haben nach der gestrigen Tour gemundet und für den heutigen Tag und das neue Lebensjahr nur das Beste. Lass Dich reich  

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag, wir durften gestern schon einmal die herrliche Lage mit Getränken und Kuchen nach der traillastigen Runde bestaunen  

Einmaliger Service, kaum noch zu toppen   

Viel Spaß heute bei dem Kaiserwetter.

Boris


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2006)

Ganz herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag  Jörg

Dauernde Gesundheit und Reichtum sollen Dir erhalten bleiben  

Auf noch viele weiitere gemeinsame Touren im Köngsforst und anderswo  

Bís bald

Guido​


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi Jörg

Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Ich hoffe, dass mit dem Kaffee und Kuchen am heutigen Tag hat noch geklappt, nachdem wir euch nach der gestrigen Tour alles weggefuttert haben  

Achja, alles, was mein grüner Vorhüpfer schon zur Tour geschrieben hat, kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2006)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Jörg @ schnegge

und immer schön in Bewegung bleiben  wer Rastet der Rostet vor allem ab einem bestimmten Alter  

Gruß Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. Oktober 2006)

Schreibe ich hier nun rein oder doch drüben??
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg

Dir alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr. 

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Giom (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

BON ANNIVERSAIRE!!!!

gruß
guillaume


----------



## peter1bike (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jörg,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche.

*Felicidades para tu cumpleanos*

Bis Mittwoch

Viele Grüße von Peter(1bike)


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jörg @ Schnegge,

von dem " der mit dem Berg kämpft " alles Gute zum junggebliebenden   34. Geburtstag genieße den Tag,die Woche und das ganze Leben mit den Dingen die dir Wichtig sind und Spass machen.  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (16. Oktober 2006)

Lieber schnegge auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag. Auf dass wir noch viele Touren gemeinsam radeln dürfen.

   

bikekiller


----------



## Solanum (16. Oktober 2006)

Ohhhh! dat Scheggchen hatte seinen Jahrestag!!

Alles Liebe nachträglich zum Geburtstag!!​Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Schnegge (17. Oktober 2006)

*  Vielen Dank für die vielen lieben Geburtstagsgrüße!!   *​


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Oktober 2006)

auch von mir nachträglich einen HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zu deinem geburtstag. langsam wirst du so alt wie du aussiehst   

näää, was freue ich mich auf heute abend. flankiert von zwei attraktiven frauen  so mag ich das


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> auch von mir nachträglich einen HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zu deinem geburtstag. langsam wirst du so alt wie du aussiehst
> 
> näää, was freue ich mich auf heute abend. flankiert von zwei attraktiven frauen  so mag ich das



Euer Hauptgesinnung ist aber noch MTB-fahren, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Euer Hauptgesinnung ist aber noch MTB-fahren, oder?



Nix da, KFL heißt doch bei den Insidern eigentlich *K*uscheln, *F*lirten, *L*achen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nix da, KFL heißt doch bei den Insidern eigentlich *K*uscheln, *F*lirten, *L*achen...



Daher ist da auf einmal so viel los?!?!  

Gott sei Dank ist das bei uns nicht so - stellt euch vor, wir müßten mit den TT´lern Kuscheln!!!!


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @ all

ich werde auch heute noch nicht mitfahren können (bin immer noch Lichtlos) ,werde dafür aber versuchen um 16.30 Uhr am alt bekannten Treffpunkt zu sein und dann eine Kurze,schnelle Runde  zum Lüderich und wieder zurückzu fahren,wer Lust hat mitzufahren ist gerne willkommen. 
@Enrgy hast völlig Recht  Stimmt "KFL" steht für Kuscheln,Flirten und Lachen aber wichtig ist doch dass man(n) Frau auch Spass an der Sache hat egal was es für eien Grund des Zusammenhalten gibt,oder ???????? 
@MTB-Kao ist das nicht schön so ne Tour durch den KF oder anderswo mit einem solch tollen Geleitschutz es sei dir gegönnt und genieße es in vollen Zügenlol 

Schönen Gruß an alle

Bernhard II


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. Oktober 2006)

verdammt,
musste mich leider gerade austragen.
viel spass,
hoffe ich schaffe es nächste woche,
dann ist das wetter auch bestimmt wieder RICHTIG MIES!
rastapopoulos


----------



## Balu. (18. Oktober 2006)

Servus, 

kann bitte jemand ne zweite Lampe mitbringen. Habe vergessen meine aufzuladen, leihe mir gleich die von Merlin, mit unbek. Ladezustand ...

Danke


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2006)

Es war gestern eine sehr schöne geruhsame Explorertour, gerne wieder.


----------



## Ommer (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Es war gestern eine sehr schöne geruhsame Explorertour, gerne wieder.



Das stimmt, es war nur etwas dunkel im Wald . Aber noch angenehm trocken.



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Wunderschön 


.................  .................... ..................... ................. Gardaseeabfahrt...........................  

 hier rum .......
 und da rum.............

 und mitten durch ...........



Ja so mag ich das, auch mit einem fremden Rad nett zu fahren

Gruß Renate


----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wunderschön
> 
> 
> .................  .................... ..................... ................. Gardaseeabfahrt...........................
> ...


 
Ihr ward bei mir um die Ecke
und habt noch nicht mal Tach gesagt!    

VG Martin

PS: Seid Ihr wenigsten im Dunkeln die Gardaseeabfahrt auch mal uphill gefahren? 
Meine FahrtechnikkursteilnehmerInnen haben sich in der Disziplin letzten Samstag im Hellen gut geschlagen.


----------



## Tazz (19. Oktober 2006)

Jewohl wir waren glaub ich alle da   

Die Abfahrt haben alle geschaft ........................
Hoch nur Balu und Cheetah und ein kläglicher versuch meinerseits ..........

aber nicht schlecht die werten Herren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> *(1.)*Ihr ward bei mir um die Ecke
> *(2.)*und habt noch nicht mal Tach gesagt!
> 
> VG Martin
> ...


1.	Ja
2.	Beim nächsten mal schlagen wir ohne Vorwarnung bei dir ein
3.	Klar doch
4.	Wissen wir


----------



## juchhu (19. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> 1.    Ja
> 2.    Beim nächsten mal schlagen wir ohne Vorwarnung bei dir ein
> 3.    Klar doch
> 4.    Wissen wir



War rhetorisch.
Ich schick den Hund raus, dann ist Ruhe im Karton.
Nie im Leben.
Will ich auch stark hoffen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Oktober 2006)

so, auch mal ein eintrag von der schnellness-tour. 

das guiding von jö[email protected] war wie immer abwechslungsreich, trailig und mit mittelflottem tempo. auf dem lüderichtrail wollte anke's getränkehalter ihren bleiakku entsorgen und erbrach sich sozusagen   der akku aber wehrte sich erfolgreich, baumelte fröhlich an der strippe und schlug vor freude anke an die beine   zum glück hatte sie noch einen zweiten flaschenhalter montiert  ansonsten: keine besonderen vorkommnisse


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2006)

* Nahezu "hÃ¶henmeterloses" Explorer Mountainbiken 
in der Schluchter Heide und in der Hardt *

18. Oktober 2006


Teilnehmer (-innen)   ) 

Achim @ Ommer
Frank @ Cheetah
Renate @ Tazz
Stefan @ Balu
Sven @ Kettenfresser
Uwe @ easy 1971


*Guido @ Montana*

SchÃ¶ner dÃ¼sterer ganz lockerer leicht verwirrter  MTB Ausflug in gewohnt nettem Kreis . Los ging es Ã¼ber die schÃ¶nen flowigen ebenen trails am Ostfriedhof dann etwas durch die Schluchter Heide. Dort zeigt sich bereits, dass wir *HERBST* (ich sag nur BlÃ¤tter  ) haben und die STs im Dunkeln nur mit voller Konzentration zu finden sind und diese hat der arme arme _Montana_  im Moment nicht . Wir drehten eine schÃ¶ne Runde um den Bike Spielplatz an der Sahler MÃ¼hle und zogen dann Ã¼ber die STs an der stinkenden Fabrik vorbei Richtung Hardt. Hier nahmen wir die Gardasee Abfahrt mit und drehten eine kleine (ist ja nicht _Montanas _Spezialgebiet) Hardt ST Runde. Zweimal landen wir vor den GittertÃ¼ren des angrenzenden Friedhofs und spÃ¤ter noch irgendwo anders im Zaun. Dummer dummer _Montana_ . Dann ging es aber auch schnell Richtung Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. 
3  gingen dann noch einen âEm HÃ¤hncheâ trinken 


Daten : ca. 30 km ca. 100 hm  ... *sehr dunkel * 

Besonderheiten : 

Alle schafften die Gardsee Abfahrt im Dunklen. _Montana_ war experimentierfreudig jedoch leider nicht voll konzentriert. RÃ¼ckfahrt mit 1000 ml Bier im Bauch war zwar cool aber einsam  und das nervte den _Montana _dann endgÃ¼ltig  

GruÃ Guido


----------



## Montana (20. Oktober 2006)

Der neue _*KFL -Team Mittwochs Trainings Termin *_ist ONLINE    

 Hier  ... flott anmelden.

Mal sehn wo wir diesmal landen  

Viele Grüße 

Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Oktober 2006)

Was soll ich da noch hinzufügen Guido .
Ich hoffe doch das Bier hat wenigstens geschmeckt .
Es war eine schöne ruhige Tour am Mittwoch ( genau was der Körper mir verordnet hatte ) . Ich darf nur anmerken das die Abfahrt um dunkeln ungefährlicher aussieht und sich auch dem entsprechend fährt . 

Zum Schluss noch die Frage an Frank ?
War das Auto zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (20. Oktober 2006)

jo


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Oktober 2006)

Für alle die am Sonntag Langeweile haben , und mal Lust haben was gemüdlich  zu fahren http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3444


----------



## hama687 (22. Oktober 2006)

*Biken und Labern im Königsforst*

*a*uf gings zu einer kleinern und gemütlichen runde die letzen endes doch bei 37km und nen schnitt von 17 km/h endete

*luckystriker
Freti
sun909
hama687*

*m*achten sich auf in die unerforschten und unbekannten gebiete des großen Waldes Und kaum einen Kilometer hinter dem Startpunkt ging es auch schon los Ich hatte natürlich mitgedacht und bevor es los gehn sollte noch mal einen Kuchen Stand plus personla angaiert 





> naja vllt gehörte der auch zu dem Königsforst lauf der heute statt gefunden hatt, man munkelt


 aber weiter gehts in richtung Tütberg hoch von wo aus wir uns erst mal sammeln mussten und luckys Bike ein bischen aufmutzen,


> sie wollte aber erst keinen ran lassen



*k*aum waren wir damit fertig stürzten wir uns auch schon drauf los richtug forsbacher mühle welche wir natürlich mit ach und krach durch gerasst sind, mal mehr mal weniger erflogreich so nach dem 3 anlauf*hust* auch kleinere probleme wurden gemeistert..






*v*on dennen wir uns aber nicht einschüchtern liesen NAch dem wir uns entschlossen hatten ab und durch die Wahner Heide Lucky S. noch zum Bahnhof Troisdorf zu bringen mussten unsere Bikes auch noich Wilde Moped fahrer hin nehmen und den Wüsten Sand der Wahner Heide 






*S*chnell ging es vom Flughafen aus nach Troisdorf runter wo sich auch glatt zwei verabschiedeten auf bitten von mir ging es dann im Schnecken Temo von ca. 30km/h, im Rennrad Stiel zurück bis zum Startpunkt

Also dann noch ein Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Freti (22. Oktober 2006)

Heute durfte ich mal hama687 kennenlernen.
Interessanter Typ. Erstmal ca. 20 km warmfahren um Verletzungen vorzubeugen und dann 15 km alles geben. Gottseidank ist sein Antrieb schon so alt, dass seine brachiale Kraft teilweise verpufft. 
Einer von uns beiden muß mal seine Geschwindigkeitsmeßgeräte neu justieren, bei mir standen auf der Rückfahrt immer so 34 - 36 km/h an.

War nett mit Euch.
Danke

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2006)

Kurz zur Erinnerung an die KFLer und Umgebung  

Hier  .. ist der Termin  für das MTBiker _immerletzterFreitagimMonat_-Treffen (Stammtisch)  

Diesmal findet dieses regelmässige Treffen in der der Königsforst / Lüderich - Region in Köln-Brück statt. Damit besteht auch die grosse Chance, dass neben den Stammgästen aus dem Hennefer, Troisdorfer und Bonner Raum auch die Kölner und Umgebung  MTB-Kollegen / -innen  möglichst zahlreich teilnehmen können. 

Location ist das Brauhaus  "Em Hähnche " _(für Kölle ist dat eine natürliche Wahl  !!)_

Speisekarte und Impressionen dazu gibt es schon mal hier: 

Em Hähnche

Das Brauhaus _"Em Hähnche"_  ist nur ca. 500 m vom KFL-Treffpunkt entfernt und so zu finden : 

BAB 4 bis AS Refrath / Köln Brück ... dort dann Richtung Köln-Brück über die B 55 (Olpener Strasse) ... nach ca. 1000 m findet man auf der linken Seite das Brauhaus ... es ist ein auffälliger nett beleuchteter Fachwerkbau mit Hofanlage ... dort dürft ihr auch parken

*Adresse :*

Olpenerstrasse 873 
51109 Köln (Brück)


Viele Grüße und bitte zahlreich anmelden.

Guido


----------



## i-men (23. Oktober 2006)

So, wollte mich auch mal zurück melden. Musste mal spontan entfliehen. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich Mittwoch wieder dabei.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2006)

Schicke Aussicht von dem Balkon!


----------



## Bikenstoffel (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ingo,

schöne Bilder *schwärm*   

Da habt Ihr bestimmt einige hm vernichtet.

Welcome back und bis die Tage
Christoph


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Oktober 2006)

Leben wie Gott in Frankreich: Tolles Wetter, schöne Wege, exklusive und scheinbar als Ausgangspunkt gut gelegene Unterkunft...... kann man schon neidisch werden!


----------



## Cheetah (23. Oktober 2006)

@Eifelwolf: Bomberpilot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Oktober 2006)

Jo, Frank -> ich pilotiere eine(n) Marzocchi Bomber


----------



## i-men (23. Oktober 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr bestimmt einige hm vernichtet.


Der ein oder andere Meter war schon dabei und manche habe ich sogar gut verpackt in den Beinen mit über die Grenze gebracht 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Schicke Aussicht von dem Balkon!


Und das Beste ist, die gleiche Aussicht gab es auch vom Bett und der Toilette 





Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Leben wie Gott in Frankreich: Tolles Wetter, schöne Wege, exklusive und scheinbar als Ausgangspunkt gut gelegene Unterkunft...... kann man schon neidisch werden!


Heisst das nicht ´Biken wie Ingo in der Schweiz´ 
Das Wetter war echt der Hammer und wir hatten Megaglück, den um diese Jahreszeit liegt da auch gerne mal Schnee. Statt dessen gab es Temperaturen bis 20 Grad und ne Woche lang nur blauen Himmel.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Oktober 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Und das Beste ist, die gleiche Aussicht gab es auch vom Bett und der Toilette



 wie geil, beim Morgenschi$$ so´n Ausblick - was ähnliches hatte ich mal in Oberstdorf, die Sitzungen dauerten dann immer entsprechend länger...


----------



## Montana (24. Oktober 2006)

Das* KFL - Team für den Winterpokal *tritt in alter bewährter Stärke mit einer Änderung  an 

*Teilnehmer :*

*Alex @ hama687
Jörg @ Schnegge
Martin @ juchhu
Renate @ Tazz
Guido @ Montana*

Auf einen erfolgreichen Winterpokal  

Viele Grüße

Guido

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass bei vorhandenem Interesse  aus dem grossen Kreis der KFL-Fahrer -innen weitere Teams gegründet werden könnten. Seid so gut und macht das doch dann.


----------



## i-men (24. Oktober 2006)

Gute Idee Guido.

Also wer hat Interesse am KFL Team II.


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Oktober 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Gute Idee Guido.
> 
> Also wer hat Interesse am KFL Team II.



Hallo Ingo @i-men,

hier ist der erste jetzt fehlen nur noch 3 KFL`er,oder  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich es morgen tatsächlich einmal schaffen würde, ich war ja schon mal relativ nahe dran, und mir dabei jemand erklärt was ich alles beim WP machen kann/muss... ...ja dann vielleicht...


----------



## joscho (24. Oktober 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich es morgen tatsächlich einmal schaffen würde, ich war ja schon mal relativ nahe dran, und mir dabei jemand erklärt was ich alles beim WP machen kann/muss... ...ja dann vielleicht...



Solltest Du es morgen nicht schaffen, oder, was ich nicht glaube, jemanden finden, der es Dir erklären kann, dann hast Du immer noch die Möglichkeit HIER zu schauen 

gruss
joerg


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. Oktober 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> ...und mir dabei jemand erklärt was ich alles beim WP machen kann/muss...



als neuling musst du mittwochs die bikes nach der ausfahrt waschen  

ansonsten: fahren oder anders sporteln, zeiten eintragen, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. Oktober 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> als neuling musst du mittwochs die bikes nach der ausfahrt waschen
> 
> ansonsten: fahren oder anders sporteln, zeiten eintragen, fertig


 
Waschen mit NW-Stöcken gilt als Alternativsportart. 

PS: Waren eben auf einer Hunderunde.
Mannomann, noch ein bisschen mehr Wind,
und mein DJ-SAM wäre zum Flughund geworden.


----------



## Cheetah (24. Oktober 2006)

Keine 24h mehr, und nur 8 Anmeldungen. 


 *Was ist los? *


----------



## Tazz (24. Oktober 2006)

Renate kann leider nicht .........  

muß zum Radhändler 

Schöne Tour wünsch ich euch aber   und haltet den Wald sauber   
bis nächste Woche


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Was ist los? *



...na KFL-Wetter eben... 
Wie vorhergesagt trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Wobei ich mich traditionell zu ersterem gehörig fühle. 
Aber laut Vorhersage solls ja zumindest von oben trocken bleiben. Der Untergrund dürfte aber bis Mai nicht mehr stauben, ums mal vorsichtg auszudrücken. Außer bei Frost.


----------



## Cheetah (24. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...na KFL-Wetter eben...
> Wie vorhergesagt trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Wobei ich mich traditionell zu ersterem gehörig fühle.
> Aber laut Vorhersage solls ja zumindest von oben trocken bleiben. Der Untergrund dürfte aber bis Mai nicht mehr stauben, ums mal vorsichtg auszudrücken. Außer bei Frost.


Kommt denn der Herr *Spreu *am Freitag auf ein *Weizen *vorbei?


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Kommt denn der Herr *Spreu *am Freitag auf ein *Weizen *vorbei?


Danke für die Einladung! Ich würde das gern in Betracht ziehen, doch überschneidet sich der Termin (letzter Freitag im Monat) leider fast immer mit meinem "Herrenabend" mit alten Kumpels. 
Außerdem darf ich dann ja nüchtern bleiben, wenn ich danach noch Autofahren muß... 

Ich muß mal sehen, wann ihr eure nächsten Termine habt. Mir wäre es quasi egal, ob ich nun nach Köln oder Siegburg fahre. Wenns mal klappt, komm ich gern vorbei. Nur das Weizen müßt ihr allein vernichten, kann dem Gebräu nix abgewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Oktober 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Renate kann leider nicht .........



so geht das nicht! ich wollte doch heute wellness fahren


----------



## bikekiller (25. Oktober 2006)

Tach,

falls das einen wundert wieso die Lupine seit ein paar Wochen nicht leuchtet, die ist in Reparatur gewesen und kann noch nicht wieder sitzen... hihihi... pünktlich zum WP ist das wieder ok.

BTW, ich habe noch nicht alle KFL´ler gefunden...

KFL - Team ist klar
KFL - Team 2 ist neu
Team Trödelkönig ist auch wieder da

aber wo sind die anderen untergekommen ?

bikekiller


----------



## Cheetah (25. Oktober 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> falls das einen wundert wieso die Lupine seit ein paar Wochen nicht leuchtet, die ist in Reparatur gewesen und kann noch nicht wieder sitzen... hihihi... pünktlich zum WP ist das wieder ok.
> 
> ...


Das heißt, ich kann heute meine Schweißerbrille zu Hause lassen und laufe trotzdem nicht Gefahr zu erblinden. 

Man sieht sich beim WP


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> so geht das nicht! ich wollte doch heute wellness fahren



Hi Lars , 

lass Sie doch einfach   dann sind wir Männer endlich mal wieder unter uns  und heute gibt es eh nur Wellness  da Jörg @ Schnegge  nicht dabei sein wird. 

Das Wetter sieht ja noch ganz gut aus. Macht euch auf ein paar nette trails und Forstautobahnen gefasst. Tempo wird ruhig , hms auch nicht so viele (ist ja noch kein WP)



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, ich kann heute meine Schweißerbrille zu Hause lassen und laufe trotzdem nicht Gefahr zu erblinden.
> 
> Man sieht sich beim WP



Hi Frank , 

ich dachte Alu kann man nicht   .... Bis nachher   ... Ich freue mich ... auch wenn  .... du weisst  

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## i-men (25. Oktober 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach,
> BTW, ich habe noch nicht alle KFL´ler gefunden...
> 
> KFL - Team ist klar
> ...



Gute Frage.

So Männer und Frauen, Aufruf zur Bewerbung im KFL-Team II. Dat kann doch nich sein das im Schnitt 20 Teilnehmer/innen Mittwochs da sind und wir keine zwei 5er Teams zu Stande bringen. Also wo sind die anderen Stammfahrer.

Hopp hopp http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/146


----------



## Ommer (25. Oktober 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> 
> So Männer und Frauen, Aufruf zur Bewerbung im KFL-Team II. Dat kann doch nich sein das im Schnitt 20 Teilnehmer/innen Mittwochs da sind und wir keine zwei 5er Teams zu Stande bringen. Also wo sind die anderen Stammfahrer.
> 
> Hopp hopp http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/146




Hallo Ingo,

vielleicht wissen sie nicht, dass und wie sie sich anmelden müssen.
Vergangenes Jahr schien mir die Prozedur anders.

Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Oktober 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Also wo sind die anderen Stammfahrer.



born2bikewild, crossfire und ich sind mit pepin und bastibo member im regionübergreifenden königsforst/wahnheide-team frosty5rednoses unterwegs. ein bisschen völkerverständigung muss sein


----------



## bikekiller (25. Oktober 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> born2bikewild, crossfire und ich sind mit pepin und bastibo member im regionübergreifenden königsforst/wahnheide-team frosty5rednoses unterwegs.




Aha !!! Da haben wir es schon. Die ersten verlassen das Schiff... 

KFL - Team 2 und 
KFL - Team 3 fehlen noch...

Die RSF sind ja längst besetzt mit den alten Stars...  ob die KFL 1 Truppe uns diesmal schlägt ? Wir sind gespannt.

CU
b aus k


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (25. Oktober 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Aha !!! Da haben wir es schon. Die ersten verlassen das Schiff...
> 
> KFL - Team 2 und
> KFL - Team 3 fehlen noch...



  

Team KFL undercover (Porz Power meets Troisdorf Power)meldet:
Unser komplettes WP-Team fährt am 06.11.06

*Frosty 5  Rednoses*

also, wer mit will, bitte hier eintragen, auch andere WP-Teams oder auch
"virtuelle" WP-Fahrer(hallo Klaus ) sind wilkommen!

hier geht´s zum Bikeride:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3432

Viele Grüße aus Spich von Helmut
born 2bike wild

P.S. werde gleich nach Brück starten, kommt wer aus Troisdorf mit??


----------



## peter1bike (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ingo,
als Rösrather muß ich da natürlich mitmachen....vorausgesetzt ich schaffe auch Eure mehrtägige Aufnahmeprüfung ......Wo muß ich mich anmelden?

Viele Grüße von Peter 1 Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Peter,

hier http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/all?page=2
findest Du das Team und dann einfach auf ´Mitglied werden´


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Oktober 2006)

Auch wenn die "Schnelleren" mal einen kurzen Anstieg zuviel gefahren sind... wie immer super Guiding von Guido  Schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Sieht immer wieder toll aus wenn sich so ein Lichtwurm durch den Wald schlängelt  

Anbei wie immer mein Höhenprofil. Alles zwischen den Treffpunkten Brück gehört euch.

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. Bis dahin
Lars


----------



## joscho (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi Guido, hi MitfahrerInnen,

so, nun hat es endlich mal geklappt dabei zu sein. Das kölner Verkehrschaos hat sich zwar auch diesmal bemüht - aber ich war vorbereitet  

Eine nette Runde - in jeder Hinsicht. 

Danke Leute fürs mitnehmen, und Dir Guido für das souveräne Guiding!

ciao...
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Guido,
hallo Mitfahrerin, 
hallo Mitfahrer,

nachdem es endlich mal zeitlich geklappt hat, kann ich sagen:
"Es hat Spass gemacht!" Es war eine durch und durch angenehme Runde.

Vielen Dank für die Mitnahme und besonders Dir Guido für das souveräne Guiden!


----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2006)

Danke Lars , joscho und ultra2de für eure netten Worte   

Auch mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht .... einen schönen  Bericht zur gestrigen Tour werde ich in Kürze verfassen. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo @all,
War seit längerer Zeit wieder einmal bei einem Nightride anwesend ( Danke nochmals an Frank @ Cheetah  ) hat mir gut gefallen,Guido @Montana hat wie immer eine schöne Strecke ausgesucht und natürlich alles fahrbar  , das mit dem Geradeaus fahren werden wir noch üben,nicht traurig sein .
Hallo Peter @ peter1bike klasse nun wären wir schon Drei,Aufnahmeprüfung ,weiß nicht ich habe mich einfach angemeldet und bin mit im Club  herzlich willkommen.
Hallo Ingo @ i-men habe Gestern durch die Blume mitgeteilt bekommen das man auch noch Bernhard I fragen Könnte,zwecks Teilnahme am Winterpokal 
Kannst ja mal nachfragen ob Interesse besteht,würde mich freuen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## i-men (26. Oktober 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo @ i-men habe Gestern durch die Blume mitgeteilt bekommen das man auch noch Bernhard I fragen Könnte,zwecks Teilnahme am Winterpokal
> Kannst ja mal nachfragen ob Interesse besteht,würde mich freuen.



Ich dachte es würde reichen wenn ich hier ins Forum nen Aufruf rein stelle 

Dann wird es doch wohl auch Bernhard I lesen, oder *BERNHARD** *?
Sonst müsste ich erst mal schauen wer noch nicht teammässig organisiert ist und die dann gezielt per PM anfunken.

Und immer dran denken, ich will nen Fotofinish von Team 1+2 in der Tabelle am Ende des WPs sehen
Und die Besetzung von Team I ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre mit einer gemütlichenTour am Samstag


----------



## Stefan79 (27. Oktober 2006)

Erstmal danke an den Guid(e)o und alle Mitfahrer für die Tour am Mittwoch.

Komme grade von einer kleinen Runde zurück. Passt ein wenig auf, es liegen mal wieder viele Stöcke auf den schönen Trails. Hat wohl wer Mikado gespielt, allerdings nur zur Hälfte - also ohne abzubauen.

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE und tolle Fahrten!

Stefan79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Oktober 2006)

OT ON

Tach zusammen,

die Lichtfetischisten, die heute Abend zum großen Showdown antreten werden, 
sollten noch mal schnell ins Elektronikforum in Juchhus Powerakkus Thread reinschauen.

Habe eine Antwort von newtecs bekommen, mich köstlich amüsiert
und wollte das Euch nicht vorenthalten.

Bis nachher.

VG Martin

OT OFF


----------



## freebiker_yam (28. Oktober 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich dachte es würde reichen wenn ich hier ins Forum nen Aufruf rein stelle
> 
> Dann wird es doch wohl auch Bernhard I lesen, oder *BERNHARD** *?
> Sonst müsste ich erst mal schauen wer noch nicht teammässig organisiert ist und die dann gezielt per PM anfunken.
> ...



Moin,moin
da lass ich mich natürlich nicht lumpen und
habe mich gerade für´s KLF-Team 2 angemeldet. 
Gruß
Bernhard
(freebiker_yam)


----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2006)

Mensch Bernhard  

wer hätte das gedacht , das das mit der Anmeldung und Dir klappt  


Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2006)

* Runde herbstliche MTB - Tour im Königsforst*

26. Oktober 2006


Teilnehmer (-in)

Bernhard @ bernhardwalter
Frank @ Cheetah
  @ Joscho
Helmut @ born 2 bikewild
Lars @ MTB Kao
Michael @ Cannibal
Peter @ Peter1bike
  @ Rastapopoulos 
Renate @ harnas
Stefan @ stefan 
 @ ultra2de
Uwe @ easy 1971


*Guido @ Montana*


Leicht verspäteter Bericht des _Montana_ da dieser mal wieder schwer anderweitig beschäftigt war   Aber hier nun das Geschehene. Es fehlten leider jegliche co-guides daher fuhren wir mal wieder in einer netten grossen Gruppe . Los ging wieder über die für KFLer gewohnten Wege Richtung Tütberg und immer wenn Renate @ harnas  dabei ist nehmen wir auch die Lüderich Aussicht mit und müssen uns daher dann auch den kurzen netten heftigen Anstieg hoch quälen. Hier kam es dann auch zu einem der gefürchteten Ausreißversuche der Sprinter. War nicht einfach für den _Montana_ diese Gruppe wieder zu stellen und zur Rede  zu stellen. Nachdem die Flitzer wieder eingefangen waren ging es die flowigen trails  Richtung Rohre runter und den Wurzelsandweg wieder hoch. Danach nahmen wir noch die netten easy Sachen in der Nähe von Forsbach und rund um das Wassertretbecken mit. Um 21.15 waren wir dann am Parkplatz in Köln - Brück zurück 


Daten : ca. 30 km ca. 300 hm  ... *sehr dunkel * 

Besonderheiten :  

keine grossen Auffälligkeiten - Danke an Alle für den netten Abend  -
 nur schade dass Tazz nicht dabei war  


Gruß Guido

Nächster Termin ist der *Holy Ghost KFL afternoon *am 1.11. bereits um 15:30 Uhr . Hier flott eintragen


----------



## i-men (30. Oktober 2006)

freebiker_yam schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> da lass ich mich natürlich nicht lumpen und
> habe mich gerade für´s KLF-Team 2 angemeldet.
> Gruß
> ...



Na bitte, geht doch 

Super Bernhard, auf ein fleissiges Mitstreiten im WP.


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2006)

So dann mÃ¶chte ich noch kurz von unserer sonntÃ¤glichen Altherren Runde durch den KÃ¶nigsforst berichten. *Berndhard (freebiker_yam) *wollte dem heimlichen KÃ¶nigsforst â Besitzer *Guido (Montana) *mal ein paar zusÃ¤tzliche Wege durch _"sein"_ Gebiet zeigen und vorweg geschrieben: Es ist ihm sehr gut gelungen. 

Die Tour ging Richtung Monte TroodelÃ¶h *(@ Tazz : ...wo ein neues Buch ausliegt !!)* dann dort links zur BrÃ¼derstrasse den heftigen  Anstieg hoch und die GerÃ¶llabfahrt an der A4 wieder runter. Dann Ã¼ber nette  fÃ¼r mich neue Wege Richtung Untereschbach und dort dann Richtung LÃ¼derich.. Dort haben wir uns hoch gequÃ¤lt  und unterwegs den juchhu  mit Frau und Hund getroffen. Nach *kurzer*  -Pause ging es dann zum Barbara Kreuz und das bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein   Dann sind wir den langen L - trail runter und der _Montana_ hat zwei fÃ¼r ihn neue fahrtechnische Herausforderungen angenommen und auch geschafft. :hÃ¼pf:  

Dann sind wir die SÃ¼lz entlang und haben den schÃ¶nen 4 km langen 250 hm  an einem StÃ¼ck Asphaltweg nach Moitzfeld genommen. Unterwegs hat Bernhard schÃ¶ne neue MÃ¼tzen gefunden. Die Terassenstadt haben wir auch noch besucht und sind dann am Technologie Park wieder zurÃ¼ck in den KÃ¶nigsforst. Dort haben wir noch ein paar nette trails (teils bekannt teils neu) mitgenommen, solange bis die _Montana_ Beine mÃ¼de wurden. Dann ging es zum Bernhard nach Hause wo es total lecker Cappuccino und Kekse gab  

Danke an Bernhard fÃ¼r die wunderschÃ¶ne Tour und die echten MÃ¤nnergesprÃ¤che   die der _Montana_ so dringend brauchte.  

Fazit : fast 50 km und 750 hm Fahrdauer : na ja war schon was lÃ¤nger. 

Gerne wieder , so Â´ne Sonntagstour  

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (30. Oktober 2006)

Wie, wo, was Altherrenrunde. Stand da was im LMB? Oder war das nur was für Eingeweihte, damit Bernhards Keksvorräte nicht kollabieren. War auch gestern unterwegs und hätte mich Euch gerne angeschlossen.
Nächste Woche Mi kann ich auch schon wieder nicht. Aber pünktlich zum WP bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei.

Bis demnäx
Ingo


----------



## bikekiller (30. Oktober 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Team KFL undercover (Porz Power meets Troisdorf Power)meldet:
> Unser komplettes WP-Team fährt am 06.11.06
> 
> *Frosty 5  Rednoses*
> ...




Alternativ bietet bikekiller ihre ultimative "malkurzumdenrheininderebene" 3 h Tour von Rath aus an. Am 06.11.2006 18:00 Uhr anner Bud in Rath (dort wo all die RR Jungens herum stehen) der Kiosk mitten in Rath am Mauspfad. 

Die Tour ist G1 also mittleres Tempo und in der Ebene. Es bedarf einiger Ausdauer für das Türchen aber nett ist es allemal.

Hier anmelden: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3506

Grüße
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2006)

Schade Ingo , wir hätten Dich sehr gerne dabei gehabt  die Tour wurde kurzfristig von den alten Männern beim Stammtisch " Em Haehnche " geplant und verabredet. Es gab keinen LMB Termin.  Beim nächsten Mal rufen wir Dich einfach vorher mal an. OK ?  

Ein paar Kekse hätte der Bernhard bestimmt auch noch übrig gehabt und bei den echten Männergesprächen wäre Deine Meinung sehr willkommen gewesen.  



i-men schrieb:


> Wie, wo, was Altherrenrunde. Stand da was im LMB? Oder war das nur was für Eingeweihte, damit Bernhards Keksvorräte nicht kollabieren. War auch gestern unterwegs und hätte mich Euch gerne angeschlossen.
> Nächste Woche Mi kann ich auch schon wieder nicht. Aber pünktlich zum WP bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei.
> 
> Bis demnäx
> Ingo




Hi bikekiller, ich habe mich mal direkt zur WP - Tour eingetragen, hoffentlich ist _dat nit zu schnell _für den armen  _Montana_ ... aber der wird sich schon gannnz viel Mühe geben.   

Viele Grüße

Guido

EDIT : Sehe gerade, dass auch Rennfahrer   anwesend sind   

FRAGE :  MTB oder Rennrad (letzteres habe ich nicht und werde ich wohl auch nie ... )



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ bietet bikekiller ihre ultimative "malkurzumdenrheininderebene" 3 h Tour von Rath aus an. Am 06.11.2006 18:00 Uhr anner Bud in Rath (dort wo all die RR Jungens herum stehen) der Kiosk mitten in Rath am Mauspfad.
> 
> Die Tour ist G1 also mittleres Tempo und in der Ebene. Es bedarf einiger Ausdauer für das Türchen aber nett ist es allemal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Sehe gerade, dass auch Rennfahrer   anwesend sind




S lanum schon angemeldet  
Keine Angst, die brems ich aus


----------



## Montana (30. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> S lanum schon angemeldet
> Keine Angst, die brems ich aus




Da bin dann ja beruhigt  Glücklicherweise kenne ich das Gebiet und kürze zur Not  extremst ab  und der Ralf  bleibt hoffentlich bei mir


----------



## ralf (30. Oktober 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Da bin dann ja beruhigt  Glücklicherweise kenne ich das Gebiet und kürze zur Not  extremst ab  und der Ralf  bleibt hoffentlich bei mir



... klar, oder Du bei mir ...   

Bleibt die Frage: Nur Asphalt oder auch Staub-/Matschpassagen?  
*... ggf. Rennrad/ Slicks oder Stollengaul?*  

Gertrud wird sich hoffentlich noch näher äußern ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bikekiller (31. Oktober 2006)

JO, die Strecke ist im ersten Drittel die alte Flughafenstrasse also Asphalt, dann biegen wir rechts ab auf das zweite Drittel Waldwege und feste Lehmradwege und Asphaltradwege, dann geht es über den Rheindamm auf Asphalt am Rhein entlang und im letzten Drittel über Feldwege mit Schotter und hubbelige Asphaltradwege zurück nach Rath.

Es sind so ein bisserl mehr als 55 km aber nach der Tour fühlt man sich prima so als hätte man etwas getan.

Montana braucht nicht vorher nach Hause, denn wir fahren die gesamte Zeit in angenehmen Tempo. Versprochen. Viel zu trinken und ein Riegel sind sicher schlau.

Ansonsten sage ich mal habe ich noch keinen von euch platt gemacht, seit wir uns kennen.

Einmal mitgefahren schadet sicher nicht und der ein oder andere ist sogar mehrfach mit mir die Runde geradelt... wir können ja auch mal schauen, ob das erste Drittel dann an einem anderen Termin auf netten Singletrails absolviert werden könnte, um die Flughafenstrasse zu sparen. 

Am 6.11. aber dürft ihr an der Originalstrecke teilhaben !

Ich freue mich schon auf euch !

Allerheiligen bin ich leider auf Friedhöfen unterwegs und werde so nicht mit den KF unsicher machen können aber danach die Woche geht die Lupine wieder an.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2006)

Gut gebrüllt , bikekiller   

1. Super das freut mich sehr , ich würde schon gerne die ganze Tour mitmachen, werde aber auch 4-5 bar in die Big Betty reinhämmern  

2. Einmal ist immer das erste Mal   und ich werde vorsichtig wenn ich von einem weinendem  Delgado   und einem weinendem  Polizisten  lesen darf .....  

3. Yes, ich freue mich auch ... das gibt direkt gut Punkte   da ich ja noch´ne Stunde hin und zurück (zusammen)  habe   

Viele Grüße

Guido




bikekiller schrieb:


> JO, die Strecke ist im ersten Drittel die alte Flughafenstrasse also Asphalt, dann biegen wir rechts ab auf das zweite Drittel Waldwege und feste Lehmradwege und Asphaltradwege, dann geht es über den Rheindamm auf Asphalt am Rhein entlang und im letzten Drittel über Feldwege mit Schotter und hubbelige Asphaltradwege zurück nach Rath.
> 
> Es sind so ein bisserl mehr als 55 km aber nach der Tour fühlt man sich prima so als hätte man etwas getan.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (31. Oktober 2006)

Supercool !

Weiß eigentlich jeder wo die Bud ist in Rath ? Das ist dort wo immer ne Horde RR Fahrer wartet dass ein Wunder geschieht...

Ich habe leider kein so schönes Bild für eine Anfahrt aber vielleicht hat jemand im Forum eines ?

Je mehr die Bud sicher finden, desto besser, ne ?

Gruß
Gertrud


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2006)

Auf www.frosthelm.de ist wohl ein Bild. 

Das ist doch die Bude Rösrather Strasse / Ecke Mauspfad oder ? 

Das wird ein Spass   

Gruß Guido




bikekiller schrieb:


> Supercool !
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jeder wo die Bud ist in Rath ? Das ist dort wo immer ne Horde RR Fahrer wartet dass ein Wunder geschieht...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2006)

Ihr meint die ex Schmitze Bud? bitte schön.


----------



## bikekiller (31. Oktober 2006)

Perfekt, die isses, ich füge das Bild mal flott an den LMB thread an.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## cycle2sun (31. Oktober 2006)

Moin Loide,
....melde mich nach längerer Abstinenz zurück im Renaturierungsgeschehen (....Geld verdienen geht manchmal vor....).
WP,wie geht das ??
Zählen nur Radlerpunkte oder darf auch auf andere sportliche Aktivitäten zurückgegriffen werden ??
Wenn ja,könnte ich mich (Radler,Schwimmer,Paddler,Fussballer)zur Verstärkung einem unvollständigem Team anbieten.....
...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (31. Oktober 2006)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> WP,wie geht das ??
> Zählen nur Radlerpunkte oder darf auch auf andere sportliche Aktivitäten zurückgegriffen werden ??
> Wenn ja,könnte ich mich (Radler,Schwimmer,Paddler,Fussballer)zur Verstärkung einem unvollständigem Team anbieten.....




Hi [email protected], 

schau doch mal hier:http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules
oder frag unseren "Erklärbär" @juchu
..oder komm morgen 15Uhr30 nach Brück, dann können´s Dir die WP-Cracks
erkären


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2006)

Renaturierungsgeschehen     

Ist das was zu essen ?? ................dann behalte ich es für mich  

Hey ich freue mich Dich hier zu lesen , Junge Junge da warst Du aber lange fort  

Bis Morgen 15.30 Uhr Brück  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## Redking (31. Oktober 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ihr meint die ex Schmitze Bud? bitte schön.



Hmm ist aber zwei Meter weiter nach rechts! 

Wer ist noch morgen um 11 Uhr dort??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (1. November 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Biken und Labern im Königsforst*
> 
> *a*uf gings zu einer kleinern und gemütlichen runde die letzen endes doch bei 37km und nen schnitt von 17 km/h endete
> 
> ...





hey Alex, wo sind die restlichen Bilder????Und zwar Alle


----------



## juchhu (1. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

habe heute morgen eine feine große Hunderunde auf dem Lüderich gemacht.

Geile Farben, trockene Wege bis Mittag, ab dann etwas feuchter.

Zwei sehr feine technische Trails gefunden (Dank geht an DJ-SAM, the pathfinder) 
die aber eher m.M. zu schwer für die meisten der heutigen KFL-Tour sein werden.

Als es gegen Mittag sich zuzog, wurde es an einigen Stellen schon sehr dunkel.

*Da der Sonnenuntergang um 17:08 Uhr stattfindet,*
*ist definitiv Beleuchtungsmitnahme angesagt.*
*Denn spätestens um 18:00 Uhr ist es zappenduster.*

Bis nachher.

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (1. November 2006)

Erster 


 
Für unsere Techniker: Die Nabe hat Beidseitig Industrielager, Freilauf ist locker, 12er Imbus bewegt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (1. November 2006)

So aufgetaut hier nun die bilder...









































der rest in groß, hier Fotos KFL Tour 1 November


----------



## ralf (1. November 2006)

... ich sag immer nur meci, merci ...  
War mal wieder eine echte Survivaltour ... mehr verrate ich nicht.  




Cheetah schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> 
> 
> Für unsere Techniker: Die Nabe hat Beidseitig Industrielager, Freilauf ist locker, 12er Imbus bewegt nix



... jo, da muß ich passen.  
Kenne mich leider nur mit den Shimano Konuslagern aus.  
Shimano benötigt einen 10er Imbus. Achse muß vorher raus.

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch aber glücklich schätzen zu Hause am Kamin gesessen zu haben ... mehr verrate ich nicht.  

War aber trotzdem eine tolle Tour.  
Dat Wetter künne mer nit selber maache ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (1. November 2006)

super Vorschau auf den Winterpokal 

es war recht kühl, nix zum lange rumstehen . 

Schöne Tour in den Abend, es hat mir sehr gefallen.


Abendgruß 

Achim


----------



## Konfuzius (1. November 2006)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.

Das war ja meine erste KFL-Tour, aber die hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Tolle Tour, eine nette Truppe und vielen Dank an den Guide!
Und soo schlecht war das Wetter ja auch nicht, höchstens die Kleidung...  

Wirklich Schade, dass der Mittwochstermin bei mir normalerweise so schlecht passt. 
Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei der einen oder anderen LMB-Tour.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Ziege (1. November 2006)

Huhu,
kann auch nur sagen: super wars  

Gruss, Silke


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2006)

Es war Saukalt........... 
Ab jetzt nur noch lange Hose und dicke Jacke   

Aber es hat mir super gut gefallen...............  Vorsicht ich komme wieder 


     


Danke für einen schönen Nachmittag/Abend  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2006)

Jou, war ein nettes Ründchen!  
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals eine solch bedrohlich wirkende Wetterfront auf mich zukommen gesehen zu haben und dann dermaßen glimpflich davongekommen zu sein... Wie sagt man so schön: Et hät noch immer jot jejange... 
Meine Frau hat sich gewundert, daß ich so sauber wiedergekommen bin: "Du warst doch im KFL?!".... 

servus bis demnächst mal wieder

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Redking (1. November 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> 
> 
> Für unsere Techniker: Die Nabe hat Beidseitig Industrielager, Freilauf ist locker, 12er Imbus bewegt nix



Klar dann ist die Nabe an der Befestigung für den Freilauf gebrochen. 
genauerse kann ich nur sagen wenn ich es gesehen habe. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jou, war ein nettes Ründchen!
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals eine solch bedrohlich wirkende Wetterfront auf mich zukommen gesehen zu haben und dann dermaßen glimpflich davongekommen zu sein... Wie sagt man so schön: Et hät noch immer jot jejange...
> Meine Frau hat sich gewundert, daß ich so sauber wiedergekommen bin: "Du warst doch im KFL?!"....
> 
> ...


 
@enrgy

Da siehst DU nun, was passiert wäre, wenn Du Deinen Voruteilen gefolgt wärest. 
Das Kreuz, die Wetterfront und der geile Straßendownhill (war aber bestimmt die richtige Entscheidung) wäre Dir entgangen.

@all

Ich fand auch klasse. Obwohl ich es gestern sehr bereut habe,
dass ich keine Neopren-Überschuhe angezogen hatte.

Für den Rückweg nach Hause, 
nachdem ich mich von Euch getrennt hatte,
musste ich doch noch ganz schon kämpfen.

Denn eigentlich hatte ich ja gar nicht vorgehabt, mitzufahren,
da ich am Vormittag schon mit meinem Hunde 2,5 h Nordic Walking (Nettozeit zzgl. Pausen ) am Lüderich war.

Das Vormittagstraining habe ich dann auf dem Rückweg schon gemerkt.

Schön war es aber trotzdem, besonders die Aussicht aufs / am Kreuz. 

VG Martin

PS: Meine Daten 34 km, 500 hm, 2:21 h Nettofahrzeit


----------



## cycle2sun (2. November 2006)

Moin,moin,
....schön kuschelig wars gestern,
´ne heisse Mirage im Kreuz,wärmende Bremsscheiben vor mir,ein Lichtermeer wie bei St.Martin und dazu noch ein bisschen Winterfeeling,
beim nächsten Mal fehlt nur noch der Glühwein...
...Weihnachten und die kalte Jahreszeit können kommen,wobei ich dann allerdings noch meine Bekleidung im Gegensatz zu gestern optimieren müsste.
Gibts denn noch Interessenten für ein 3.KFL-WP-Team,damit man sich in den nächsten Monaten wenigstens gemeinsam den A....am Sattel festfrieren lassen kann ??
Die zwei KFL-Teams sind schon voll und bevor ich mich irgendwo in der Fremde als radelnder Söldner verdinge, hoffe ich doch,dass sich vielleicht noch ein weiteres Team aus unserer Runde bilden könnte....
....mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Ommer (2. November 2006)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> Moin,moin,
> ....schön kuschelig wars gestern,
> ´ne heisse Mirage im Kreuz,wärmende Bremsscheiben vor mir,ein Lichtermeer wie bei St.Martin und dazu noch ein bisschen Winterfeeling,
> beim nächsten Mal fehlt nur noch der Glühwein...
> ...



Hallo Stephan,

war eine lustige Tour gestern!
Ist das zweite KFL-Team wirklich schon voll? Mir scheint ein Platz ist noch frei.

Gruß Achim


----------



## i-men (2. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ist das zweite KFL-Team wirklich schon voll? Mir scheint ein Platz ist noch frei.
> 
> Gruß Achim



Genau so ist es.

Also Stephan, wir können noch einen hoch motivierten Mitstreiter gebrauchen und ein letzter Platz ist noch frei im KFL Team II.

Ingo


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2006)

kurzes OT:

@ [email protected]

kannste bitte mal in deiner Bikeliste unter deinem Avatar Leerstellen hinter den Kommas einfügen? Deine Posts sehen im Feierfox immer so gequetscht aus... 

grazie enrgy


----------



## Ziege (2. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich nochmal.
Ich wuesste zu gern, unter welchem Namen die netten Herren, mit denen ich unterwegs war, hier im Forum angemeldet sind (war die kleinere Gruppe). Von einem Teil weiss ich es ja, leider nicht von allen.

Gruss
Silke


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich nochmal.
> Ich wuesste zu gern, unter welchem Namen die netten Herren, mit denen ich unterwegs war, hier im Forum angemeldet sind (war die kleinere Gruppe). Von einem Teil weiss ich es ja, leider nicht von allen.
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal über ansteckbare Namensschilder mit Vor- und Nickname nachdenken?  

VG Martin


----------



## bikekiller (2. November 2006)

who wants to ride slowly through the sevenhillsforest ?

und slow heißt auch s l o w !!! Also durchaus für die Wellnessgruppen KFL Fahrer geeignet...  

ACHTUNG: Kein Ersatz oder Ausrede für die KFL Mittwochsrides !!! Sondern ausschliesslich nur für WP Punkte am jecken Samstag. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=817 

bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziege (2. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal über ansteckbare Namensschilder mit Vor- und Nickname nachdenken?
> 
> VG Martin



Gute Idee,
sollten fuer die Nachttouren allerdings in Leuchtschrift sein.  

Gruss
Silke


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> sollten fuer die Nachttouren allerdings in Leuchtschrift sein.
> 
> Gruss
> Silke


 
Während meines Grundpraktikums bei BAYER (vor über 20 Jahren  ) haben wir mit LISA gearbeitet.  

Feines Material.  

Auf einer LISA-Platte in der Größe eines Namensschildes (z.B. 6 cm * 10 cm * 0,2 cm) wird der Namenszug etc. hineingefräst.

Im Hellen erkennt man die Fräsung.
Im Dunkeln sammelt die LISA-Platte über ihre Fläche einfallendes Licht und gibt sie an den Außenkanten und der Fräsung ab. 
Voila, der Name leuchtet im Dunkeln. 

VG Martin


----------



## Flow#33 (2. November 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> Ich wuesste zu gern, unter welchem Namen die netten Herren, mit denen ich unterwegs war, hier im Forum angemeldet sind (war die kleinere Gruppe). Von einem Teil weiss ich es ja, leider nicht von allen.



Nick: Siehe links 

Ansonsten ist meine Rückmeldung natürlich auch noch offen:

Bedanke mich für eine schöne Tour in einem Tempo das mir gut gefiel (Danke an Guido @Montana für die richtige Gruppenwahl).
Schöne Trails, eine zügige Auffahrt auf den Lüderich inklusive Umleiten der Wandergruppe  und solange es hell war super Wetter. 

Die Trails kurz vor dem Schlauchwechsel kannte ich nicht, werde ich aber demnächst öfter mal fahren...

Kurz vor Einsetzen der Dunkelheit gign es dann rapide bergab ---> Erst der Schlauchwechsel an (da hab ich den Namen doch vergessen) -???- Bike dann meine abgerissene Tachohalterung (wobei der Überschlag wohl recht amüsant aussah - ich hatte zumindest den Eindruck) 8)  
Nach Einsetzen der fiesen Hagelschauer habe ich dann etwas gefroren, so dass ich froh war zügig zum Parkplatz zurückzufahren (länger hätte mein fast ungeladener Akku auch nicht mehr durchgehalten).

Trotzdem war meine zweite KFL-Tour ein voller Erfolg. - Ich war vor Wochen schonmal mit meinem ungefederten "Oldtimer" bei der Fahrt zum eigentlich gar nicht so blauen Flughafen dabei.

Danke an die Teilnehmer, insbesondere der kleinen Gruppe
Flo @ Flow33


----------



## Montana (2. November 2006)

*Der vorweggenommene KFL- Winterpokalauftakt*

*Holy Ghost afternoon 1.11. 2006  * 

Bericht zur leichten Gruppe Guide: *Montana*

*Teilnehmer -innen*

*KFL- Team*
Renate @ Tazz
Martin @ Juchhu
Alex @ ham687
Guido @ Montana

*Team TrÃ¶delkÃ¶nig*
Achim @ Ommer
Mathias @  Mattes245
Ralf @ ralf
Serena @ Ghosty9
*
Betreutes Fahren fÃ¼r Senioren*
[email protected] Energy

*Fitfâ¦.Five*
Frank @ Cheetah

*FrauenSpassTeam*
Renate @ Harnas

*Noch ohne Team : *
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Stefan @ Stafan79
Stephan @ Cycle2sun
Uwe @ easy71


Es war wieder eine ganze Menge los auf unserem Parkplatz in KÃ¶ln-BrÃ¼ck,. > 20 Mtbiker âinnen  hatten Interesse an unserm Feiertags KÃ¶nigsforst / LÃ¼derich Ausflug bekundet und waren erschienen. Daher haben *JÃ¶rg  @ Schnegge*   und ich kurzerhand die Gruppe aufgeteilt. JÃ¶rg zog mit seiner Bande *(bernhardwalter; born2bike wild ; Flow#33 ; ziege ; ziege2 ; Std(;-) )* los und verschwand in den scheinbar unendlichen WÃ¤ldern . Wo sie genau waren weiÃ ich im Moment leider noch  nicht  aber sie waren als schnellere Gruppe natÃ¼rlich viel frÃ¼her fertig mit ihrer Tour. Wie wir zurÃ¼ckkamen waren ihre Autos bereits lange weg. 

Wir wahren Wellness KFLer zogen auf bewÃ¤hrtem Weg Richtung LÃ¼derich. Im Matsche trail ereilte uns dann leider das Kaputtgeh / Ausfall Pech.  Diesmal traf es die arme *Renate @ harnas*. Irgendwie dreht sich ihr Hinterrad nicht mehr gescheit und die zahlreichen anwesenden Techniker (incl. dem Gemahl ) konnten ihr  leider auch nicht helfen und daher mussten Frank und Renate leider wieder umkehren - Sehr Schade fÃ¼r die Beiden, aber nÃ¤chsten Mittwoch geht es ja schon wieder weiter im KF..

Nun fuhren wir auf schnellstem Weg auf den TÃ¼tberg hinauf und hinab nach Hellenthal. Dort wieder schÃ¶n Ã¼ber die Wiese und an der SÃ¼lz entlang Ã¼ber die BrÃ¼cke und den langen mÃ¼hevollen Aufstieg zum LÃ¼derich hoch, das Ganze bei herrlich milden Temperaturen und im Hellen und  sogar  bei Sonnenschein, was sich dann schlagartig Ã¤ndern sollte. Wir fuhren noch zum Barbara Kreuz und sahen es  

Eine gewaltige Wetterfront rÃ¼ckte heran  . Tief dunkle Wolken mit was Gelbem drin. Prognosen wurden wÃ¤hrend der Fotosession gewagt, ob wir nun betroffen sein wÃ¼rden oder nicht â¦ Schnell ging es wieder Richtung Golfplatz hoch und es wurde total dunkel und es regnete, graupelte oder schneite heftig los. Wir hatten glÃ¼cklicherweise die MÃ¶glichkeit uns unter dem Vordach des Golfplatzheimes unterzustellen und konnten das Natur Schauspiel relativ geschÃ¼tzt verfolgen. Die Temperatur sank um 10 Â°C innerhalb von wenigen Minuten und es war gut glitschig. Daraufhin beschloss _Montana_ auf den langen LÃ¼derich Single trail zu verzichten und im wieder trockenen aber sau kaltem Wetterzustand ging es Ã¼ber den Asphalt Golfplatz downhill nach Untereschbach runter und dort Richtung Lehmbach . Die Bensberger froren wohl am Meisten und verabschiedeten sich vorzeiig. Auch *hama* hatte nur noch die Schnaâ¦.. voll und jagte nach Hause.  Es war plÃ¶tzlich unertrÃ¤glich kalt. Daher fasste _Montana_ einen weitereren weisen Entschluss, den Wurzeluphill an den Rohren :hÃ¼pf:. Hier wurde es Allen wieder warm und nachdem sich oben auf dem TÃ¼tberg der *juchhu *verabschiedet hatte und sich das Wetter normalisierte, wurde von *ralf *angeregt die Wassertretbecken Sachen noch mit zunehmen. Das nahm ich gerne auf und wir fuhren (als Ausgleich fÃ¼r den langen LÃ¼derich trail ) noch die flowigen KF Wellness trails.

*Easy1971 *schimpfte zwar ein wenig wie ein Rohrspatz aber die paar HÃ¼gelchen haben uns doch wieder schÃ¶n warm gehalten. Flott ging es zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck wo die zweite Gruppe leider schon abgereist war. Wo die wohl waren? 

*Daten der leichten Gruppe :*

ca. 46 km 500 hm Temp : 16 Â°C (Start) 3 Â°C (Ende)

*Besonderheit :*

 Diese Tour wird KULT. Davon werden wir noch in Jahren sprechen , wetten ?  

Danke an Alle die dabei waren.  Ihr seid wirklich klasse gewesen.  

Vielen Dank an *JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge *fÃ¼r das gewohnt erstklassige souverÃ¤ne Aufteilen der Gruppe und co-guiden der schnelleren Meute  Danke an* Alex @ ham687 *fÃ¼r die kultigen Fotos  


Das ist KFL    

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe

Guido


----------



## Konfuzius (2. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal über ansteckbare Namensschilder mit Vor- und Nickname nachdenken?



Ja genau, das hatte ich als KFL-Neuling auch vorgeschlagen. Blöd, wenn alle nur 'Du' heissen.  

Oder wie wäre es mit einem KFL-Trikot mit Namens-/Nick-Aufdruck?
Aber, hmm, zugegeben, ein Trikot hätte gestern nicht gereicht...  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hama687 (2. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> * Die Bensberger froren wohl am Meisten und verabschiedeten sich vorzeiig. Auch hama hatte nur noch die Schna.. voll und jagte nach Hause.  Es war plötzlich unerträglich kalt.
> 
> 
> Guido*


*

die Gruppe von Schnegge kamm ca. 5 min vor mir am Start Punkt ein  Beinnahe hätt ich sie noch bekommen  

laut jörg waren sie auch auf dem lüderich....*


----------



## Flow#33 (2. November 2006)

Hab ein Stückchen weiter oben gelesen, dass im WP KFL II Team noch ein Platz frei ist.
Hatte mich schon mit dem Gedanken abgefunden, mich einem rein virtuellen Team aus der Ferne anzuschließen - falls ihr mich nehmen würdet, wär mir ein Platz im KFL II allerdings wesentlich lieber.

Da der Platz eben immer noch frei war, will da niemandem was wegnehmen, habe ich einfach mal einen Mietgliedsantrag gestellt.

Würd mich freuen
Flo


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (2. November 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich nochmal.
> Ich wuesste zu gern, unter welchem Namen die netten Herren, mit denen ich unterwegs war, hier im Forum angemeldet sind (war die kleinere Gruppe). Von einem Teil weiss ich es ja, leider nicht von allen.
> 
> ...



Hi Silke @ziege,

mir ging´s genauso, die "Schnellness-Gruppe" war zwar klein, aber ich kannte auch nicht alle, ...hatten ja keine Zeit. Dank Guido´s Bericht weiß ich aber nun:...
(Zitat Guido)
.... Daher haben Jörg @ Schnegge  und ich kurzerhand die Gruppe aufgeteilt. Jörg zog mit seiner Bande (bernhardwalter; born2bike wild ; Flow#33 ; ziege ; ziege2 ; Std(;-) ) los und verschwand in den scheinbar unendlichen Wäldern . Wo sie genau waren weiß ich im Moment leider noch nicht  aber sie waren als schnellere Gruppe natürlich viel früher fertig mit ihrer Tour. Wie wir zurückkamen waren ihre Autos bereits lange weg. ....

Und ich war der, den´s mit der Reifenpanne (Nagel im Schlauchlosreifen gebohrt)erwischt hat. War zum Zweitenmal bei einer KFL-Tour, komisch.
Hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht mit den sehr flotten Jungs und der einen ebenfalls sehr flotten Dame 
Bin diesmal "klatschnass" zuhause eingetrudelt, nach über 16km Solo-Strassen-Rückfahrt.


----------



## Mattes245 (2. November 2006)

Guten Abend, vielen Dank an alle!  

 ...die bei der "Holy Ghost afternoon 01.11.2006" KULT-KFL-Tour gestern dabei waren! Besonderen dank gilt unserem Guide: [email protected]!  

Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht! freue mich schon sehr auf die nächste Tour! 

bis dahin,  

Viele Grüße aus dem herzen des Bergischen Landes!  

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (2. November 2006)

Hi Flo,
Willkommen im Team, schön das Du bei uns mitmachst. Freue mich schon auf die Wintertouren und das Punktesammeln. Mal sehen wie wir gegenüber team 1 abschneiden.
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## peter1bike (3. November 2006)

Bin diesmal "klatschnass" zuhause eingetrudelt, nach über 16km Solo-Strassen-Rückfahrt.[/QUOTE]

Hi Helmut,

habe Euch ja noch kurz in Hoffnungsthal gesehen, wo Ihr an mir vorbei gefahren seit....von wegen Mountainbiker....
Ihr habt Euch ja eine Straßentour ausgesucht...nur wegen dem bisschen Hagel...okay, ich hatte mich untergestellt und bin dann noch 30 km durch die Dunkelheit gefahren. Ich konnte leider nicht früher und bin erst gegen 17.30 los.
Bis nächsten Mittwoch
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (3. November 2006)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> Die zwei KFL-Teams sind schon voll und bevor ich mich irgendwo in der Fremde als radelnder Söldner verdinge, hoffe ich doch,dass sich vielleicht noch ein weiteres Team aus unserer Runde bilden könnte....
> ....mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]



Hi Stephan @cycle2sun, 

ich denke Du solltest mal bei dem "Besitzer" des KFL, unserem Guido @montana anklopfen. Im großen Umfeld der "KFL-Jünger"   
wird´s wohl noch Potential für ein Team KFL III geben...oder Guido???
..was meinst Du, ...lässt Du den Stephan lieber anderswo "anheueren"
wäre Schade  ..also bis demnächst.. und "WP-Start" nicht verpassen!!
siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3432

oder Konkurrenz-Veranstaltung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3506


----------



## Pepin (3. November 2006)

ach was konkurenzveranstaltungen gibt es nicht bei uns.
um so mehr touren um so besser


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. November 2006)

@silke
wenn du häufiger mitfährst wirst du die namen auch drauf haben  ich behalte auch von mal zu mal mehr und guido kennt glaube ich eh alle  

@all
wäre gerne mittwoch mitgefahren und hatte mich schon angemeldet, als mein sohn meinte nicht mehr schlafen zu wollen und   . da wollte ich meine frau dann doch nicht 4-5 stunden alleine lassen und habe nur eine kleine einstellfahrt gemacht, da mir letzten mi ständig die kette gesprungen ist. am ende fiel mir auf das die kassette sich etwas gelöst hatte 

aber der nächste mittwoch kommt bestimmt


----------



## i-men (3. November 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Hi Stephan @cycle2sun,
> 
> ich denke Du solltest mal bei dem "Besitzer" des KFL, unserem Guido @montana anklopfen. Im großen Umfeld der "KFL-Jünger"
> wird´s wohl noch Potential für ein Team KFL III geben...oder Guido???
> ...



Jau ich meine auch nen drittes Team wäre möglich. Ausser Stephan @ cycle2sun fällt mir spontan noch Michael @ Cannibal ein. Wie siehts aus Michael?
Und 3 weitere Mitstreiter werden sich doch wohl auch noch finden. Also bitte mal alle KFL Team III Interessenten hier melden.

So den Rest müsst Ihr selbst organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle2sun (3. November 2006)

Ahoi,
....leider habe ich das Angebot bezüglich der Aufnahme als Mitradler zum KFL-WP-Team 2 wohl nicht mitbekommen.
Aller guten Dinge sind 3,
quasi der Besenwagen der KFL-WP-Teams....
Bisherige Teammitglieder: 
[email protected]
Wer ist noch mit in der Verlosung,
frei nach dem olympischsten aller Mottos ??
....mfg aus Deutz,STEPHAN


----------



## Stefan79 (3. November 2006)

Hallo @ all,

habe mich jetzt doch noch entschlossen am WP teilzunehmen und da es bei den KFLern langsam voll wird, grade ein neues Team aufgemacht. Wer also mag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247682 

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## bikekiller (3. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> ach was konkurenzveranstaltungen gibt es nicht bei uns.
> um so mehr touren um so besser



Rischtisch !


----------



## skorpi (3. November 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Jau ich meine auch nen drittes Team wäre möglich. Ausser Stephan @ cycle2sun fällt mir spontan noch Michael @ Cannibal ein. Wie siehts aus Michael?
> Und 3 weitere Mitstreiter werden sich doch wohl auch noch finden. Also bitte mal alle KFL Team III Interessenten hier melden.
> 
> So den Rest müsst Ihr selbst organisieren.



Hallo

war in den letzten Winterjahren mehr beim Jogging als beim Biken, aber vielleicht schafft der Winterpokal einen zusätzlichen Anreiz dafür mich öfter aufs Rad zu schwingen  
Also ich wäre dabei, wenns noch ein KFL-Team gibt  

VG Erich


----------



## Montana (3. November 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis , Helmut  
Klar kann / wird Stephan  ein weiteres KFL - Team gründen. Ich bin ja _nur_ für* das *KFL-Team zuständig  

.................................

@ Lars 
ja ich kenne ALLE .... fast alle  

..................................

@ *Pepin*
Genau, Micha , Konkurrenz gibbet nicht . Wir fahren bei Dir/euch und Du/ihr bei uns mit .... immer so wie es zeitlich und organisatorisch passt ... und das locker ohne grossen Plan  

....................................

@ Stephan   *cycle2sun*
Warte nicht zu lange und gründe Dein (unser) drittes Team  

.....................................

@ Stefan *Stefan79*
Glückwunsch zum Team - Auf einen netten Winterpokal   

...................................

@ Ingo
Stimmt Michael *Cannibal* wäre so einer - aber dem ist bestimmt zu kalt , oder    

...................................

 *NEUER KFL TERMIN  * 

Hier flott eintragen

*KFL-Team Winterpokal Start *



born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Hi Stephan @cycle2sun,
> 
> ich denke Du solltest mal bei dem "Besitzer" des KFL, unserem Guido @montana anklopfen. Im großen Umfeld der "KFL-Jünger"
> wird´s wohl noch Potential für ein Team KFL III geben...oder Guido???
> ...


----------



## easy1971 (3. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!!!
Da Guido es schon angesprochen hat. OK, ich bin noch in keinem Team!!!
Wenn sich ne Gruppe findet, dann wär ich mit dabei. Ich fahre eh den Winter durch und will auch 2mal pro Woche beibehalten!!!!!

Also wenn Jemand Bock hat, [email protected] (alias die Bergbremse),
nimmt gern Teammitglieder an.
Frei nach dem Motto: Dabei sein ist alles 

LG

Uwe


----------



## cycle2sun (3. November 2006)

Ahoi Loide,
....bevor ich mich heute in kulturell ambitioniertes und kreatives Kampftrinken verabschiede, 
(...diverse Galerien locken mit Schnittchen und Freigetränken....) 
habe ich noch schnell ein 3.KFL-Team gegründet.
Unter    KFL-Team III   können sich Interessierte anmelden,damit ich nicht alleine Punkte sammeln muss.
(....Sorry,als computertechnischer Analphabet fällt mir das Verlinken etwas schwer.....)
Freue mich schon auf wackere und kälteunempfindliche Mitstreiter,die genau dasselbe Ziel vor Augen haben wie ich;
NUR NICHT LETZTER WERDEN !!! !!! 
....schönen Abend noch,mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## easy1971 (3. November 2006)

PS.:
Peile überhaut nicht mehr, in dem durcheinander, wer noch ein Team sucht.
Habe grade bei Stefan nachgesehen.
Team dass 17-20 Kmh macht und fit ist, das ist für Uwe (Bergbremse) noch nix!!!!
Also wenn ich als einer der wenigen kein Team finde, 
dann isr das durchaus OK ;-))))

*Wenn aber doch noch Interessenten überlegen, die es entspannt angehen lassen, dann bin ich dabei!!!!!
*

PS II.:
Wenn ich in keinem Team bin, darf ich doch trotzdem mitradeln, oder???
Gibt doch dann noch gemeinsame Termine, oder treffen sich die Streber dann inoffiziell????
*;-))))))))))    ;-))))))))))))    ;-))))))))))))))   ;-)))))))))))))))*


Tschöööö

Uwe


----------



## ultra2 (3. November 2006)

Aber Uwe,

klar bilde ich ein Team mit Dir. Du bist langsamer (noch), dafür bin ich älter!
Passt doch.

Gruß

Jens

Ich benutze keine Smileys, da Tazz die noch alle braucht.


----------



## Stefan79 (3. November 2006)

Hi Jens,

machst du dann ein Team mit Uwe auf??!! [email protected] hat ja mittlerweile auch schon das KFL Team 3 gegründet! Vielleicht paßt es auch bei ihm besser - also vom Alter (erstrangig dem gefühlten! da biste ja mit Uwe gleichauf  )

Viele Grüße

Stefan79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. November 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

ich glaube Uwe und ich würden uns einem Team anschliessen, das uns auch mit  unseren Voraussetzungen nehmen würde. Teams die vorrangig aus stark "Ambitionierten" bestehen, würde an uns wohl keine Freude haben. Das Thema Leistungssport habe ich in jüngeren Jahren abgearbeitet.

Ich hoffe das meine Meinung mit der von Uwe konform ist.

Ansonsten...

...Uwe sag doch auch mal was!

Grüße 

Jens


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2006)

He He    ..........................


Stimmt die Smileys brauch ich alle .........        

Was für ein F est


 Gruß
Renate


----------



## Stefan79 (3. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ich glaube Uwe und ich würden uns einem Team anschliessen, das uns auch mit  unseren Voraussetzungen nehmen würde. Teams die vorrangig aus stark "Ambitionierten" bestehen, würde an uns wohl keine Freude haben. Das Thema Leistungssport habe ich in jüngeren Jahren abgearbeitet.
> 
> ...





Kommt ja immer aufs SPIELFELD an! 

Gibt nur leider keine Punkte!!!!!!!!  

Stefan


----------



## easy1971 (4. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs,
ich stimme mit Jens überein, dass es für uns evtl. etwas entspannter sein kann, wenn wir noch zwei Gleichgesinnte finden würden, die etwas weniger speed auch sexy finden würden!!!
;-))))  ;-))))   ;-))))
Bin mit Jens jetzt schon zweimal gefahren und es war super!!!

Wir haben ja noch 2 Tage zeit ein Team aufzustellen???

Hey Stefan, dass soll ja nicht heißen, dass wir nicht mit in Deinem Team fahren wollen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Deine Anforderungen sind mir einfach zu hoch. Fahre gern 3-4 Std, kommt halt einfach auf die Geschwindigkeit an.

Ich war vor zwei Wochen mit zwei Jungs aus Mühlheim (Ruhr) unterwegs. Wir sind 680 HM gefahren, aber der Schnitt war halt unter alle Kanone!!!
Wir hatten einen schönen Sonntag und den Beiden war die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auch wurst, aber wenn man den ganzen Winter über fährt, dann sollte es halt auch passen, oder???

Also:
Jens und Uwe suchen noch ein Team, dass uns auch mal locker mitfahern läßt ;-))))

Kann man zu zweit auch ein Team gründen???
Wäre wohl ein kleiner Nachteil, oder???
Namen sollten wir auch noch finden!!!

Bitte keine gehessigen Namens-Vorschläge aus der Gruppe der Durchtainierten :-((((

Versucht die etwas langsamen mal aufzubauen ;-)))))))

LG

[email protected]


----------



## joscho (4. November 2006)

Uwe, Jens u.a.,

ich verstehe das "Gejammer" nicht so ganz. Punkte werden doch nach Zeit und nicht nach Distanz vergeben. D.h., die Slowmos sind klar im Vorteil - so lange sie nicht so langsam sind, dass sie vom Fahrrad fallen  (@tazz, ich darf mir doch mal einen ausleihen?!).

gruss
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2006)

Frei nach dem Film Caddyshak "Wir sind nicht einfach mittelmäßig, wir sind sogar ausserordentlich mittelmäßig". Und das muß uns erst mal jemand nachmachen!

Wobei ich gestehen muß, das ich auch schon 500 Höhenmeter in der Stunde gefahren bin. Der Schnitt war leider wie Uwe sich ausdrückt "unter aller Kanone".
Aber ich arbeite daran.

Und @joscho:

Du bist ja mal ganz still!

Grüße

Jens

ps Siehst Du @Tazz, wieder keinen verbraucht.


----------



## cycle2sun (4. November 2006)

Moin,
....mit dem Teamzusatz ,Besenwagen`sollte doch Alles gesagt sein,
Reisen statt Rasen.....
Ich freue mich weiterhin über Mitradler,die auch mal eine ausgiebige Pause bei bergischen Waffeln und Glühwein zu schätzen wissen...
...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mich einmische, aber die Planung der Königsforst-WP-Teams scheint etwas schwierig zu sein.

Ist aber ganz einfach:

Das *KFL-Team III* besteht bereits, es müssen sich nur noch anmelden die Herren

*ultra2de
skorpi
easy1971*
und wenn er möchte *Stefan79* (weil das Last Minute Team besteht noch nicht)

Beim WP kommt es nicht auf Geschwindigkeit an, sondern auf Zeit.

Wer dann noch ohne Team ist, wird auch noch was finden, es gibt noch Teams, die nicht vollständig sind.

Also, die obengenannten: Jetzt anmelden, am Montag gehts los.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2006)

Also ich bin wirklich sehr beeindruckt  .............................

Ihr könnt ja alle fast ohne 

Werde weiter feste üben  , das auch andere mal  Smileys abbekommt   

Also nur zu ............................. und vorallem ab ins KFL TEAM 3

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (4. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> entschuldigt bitte, dass ich mich einmische, aber die Planung der Königsforst-WP-Teams scheint etwas schwierig zu sein.
> 
> ...




Schön, welchen Aufhänger die Angabe Druchschnittsgeschw. 17-20 km/h auslösen kann  

Bin noch voller Hoffnung, dass ich nicht alle abschrecke, denn wirklich fit bin ich nunmal auch nicht - doch etwas speed darfs schon sein.

Übrigens, das Team gibt es schon! Nennt sich allerdings "Last Minute Königsforst"

Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2006)

Beim WP kommt es nicht auf Geschwindigkeit an, sondern auf Zeit.

Gruß
Achim


Recht hast Du Achim!

Wir werden dann nur mit denen fahren die lange und anstrengende Touren haben. Die freuen sich wenn sie mit der Tour fertig sind über vielleicht 16 - 24 Punkte.

Hallo!?

Wir sammeln dann auf der gleichen Tour hunderte von Punkten!

Und wenn wir dann noch beim Glühweintrinken langsam um den Stehtisch fahren haben wir den Winterpokal sicher.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (4. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das *KFL-Team III* besteht bereits, es müssen sich nur noch anmelden die Herren
> 
> *ultra2de
> skorpi
> ...



...............also geht doch........
nun nur noch die betreffenden Herren hier eintragen:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/280

P.S @Giom muß jetzt auf Mallorca schwitzen, viel Spaß 
Schönes letztes "Vor-Winterpokal-Wochenende" wünscht


----------



## easy1971 (4. November 2006)

So... jetzt haben sich Jens und ich auch noch ins KFL-Team III eingetragen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Scorpi und der "Raser" Stefan79 ;-))))

Wär doch super, wenn wir das 3. Team voll bekamen!!!!!

LG

[email protected]


----------



## joscho (4. November 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> So... jetzt haben sich Jens und ich auch noch ins KFL-Team III eingetragen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Scorpi und der "Raser" Stefan79 ;-))))
> 
> Wär doch super, wenn wir das 3. Team voll bekamen!!!!!



Wird schon werden. Im Notfall helfe ich aus - wenn ihr wollt. Notfall deshalb, weil ich bei Schnee lieber Ski- als Radfahre. Und das zählt ja nicht. Aber langsam bin ich...
Können wir ja morgen auf der Tour bequatschen.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2006)

So, nun gehts doch langsam! 

Jetzt muss [email protected] noch die angemeldeten Teammitglieder akzeptieren (auf + klicken) und schon kanns am Montag losgehen.....
....allerdings fehlen noch 2 Anmeldungen 

@Stefan79:  Das "Last Minute Königsforst" Team habe ich noch nicht entdeckt 


Abendgruß

Achim 


PS: wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat: Sonntagmorgenbeschäftigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2006)

Hallo [email protected],

hätte auch Lust auf Winterpokal. Ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob ich das zeitlich immer so auf die Reihe kriege.
Aber für den Besenwagen reichts vielleicht  

Und wenn dann noch so nett um Mitglieder geworben wird...  



Tazz schrieb:


> Also nur zu ............................. und vorallem ab ins KFL TEAM 3
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Renate



Also, ich hab nun mal einen Antrag gestellt. Wenn Du aber noch "bessere" Kehrer findest, lass ich denen aber auch gern den Vortritt...

Gruß
Ralf

PS: Wäre "KFL-Besenwagen" nicht auch klasse als offizieller Titel? Kling weniger förmlich


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2006)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> PS: Wäre "KFL-Besenwagen" nicht auch klasse als offizieller Titel? Kling weniger förmlich



Hallo Ralf,

ob der Name klasse ist weiß ich nicht. Aber vermutlich zutreffend.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Konfuzius (5. November 2006)

Hallo Jens,

klar, Geschmackssache.
Wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass ich das nicht so bierernst sehe.
Als Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung hat man mangels Zeit eh keine Aussicht auf Gesamtsieg.
Ist halt eine Ansporn, den Winter nicht auf der Couch zu verbringen.
Und ein paar Punkte würd ich schon zusammen kriegen  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## cycle2sun (5. November 2006)

Ahoi,
....Einer geht noch.....
Es freut mich,dass ich nicht mehr alleine im KFL-Besenwagen sitzen muss .
KONFUZIUS,EASY1971 und ULTRA2DE leisten mir Gesellschaft...
...für´ne Runde Mensch-äger-dich-nicht reicht das schon mal.
Für ´ne Runde Doppelkopf mit Bierholer sind wir allerdings noch Eine/n zuwenig.
...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Stefan79 (5. November 2006)

Ist ja noch etwas Zeit mit der Anmeldung! 


Die Freischaltung der Teamverwaltung erfolgt warscheinlich Ende Oktober oder erst zum 6.Nov. Das Fenster für die Meldungen der Teams wird 2 Wochen betragen. (Bis zum 19.11.2006 23:59:59 Uhr)


----------



## hama687 (6. November 2006)

So ich fahre heute auch mal mit falls ihr mir zu schnell seit ich kenn mich ja zum notfall auch etwas aus

bis 18 uhr ich drehe vorher noch ne runde im kf


----------



## Montana (6. November 2006)

*@ Tazz* Ich benutze auch immer welche   Dafür sinse ja da  
*Deine* mussten übrigens *meinen *weichen.  

Die KFL-Teams sind ja mittlerweile klasse besetzt    Echte Konkurenz im eigenen Haus  Das fleissigere Team möge gewinnen. Heute abend gibbtet kräftig Punkte für Team I .   




Tazz schrieb:


> Also ich bin wirklich sehr beeindruckt   .............................
> 
> Ihr könnt ja alle fast ohne
> Werde weiter feste üben  , das auch andere mal  Smileys abbekommt
> ...




Wird das eine grosse Runde, Alex   Dann viel Spass und fahr nicht zuuuu schnell. Du wirst heute abend auch noch gebraucht.  Wenn es dann zu schnell   wird und/oder wir nicht mehr können  sind wir ja flexibel und ortskundig  

Bis später

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich fahre heute auch mal mit falls ihr mir zu schnell seit ich kenn mich ja zum notfall auch etwas aus
> 
> bis 18 uhr ich drehe vorher noch ne runde im kf


----------



## bikekiller (6. November 2006)

nee, nee da jammern die Herren schon vor der Tour und planen vorzeitige Ausbrüche... dat gibbet ja wohl nich... 

bis gleich dann !


----------



## Montana (6. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> nee, nee da jammern die Herren schon vor der Tour und planen vorzeitige Ausbrüche... dat gibbet ja wohl nich...
> 
> bis gleich dann !




Keine Angst  bikekiller  

*WIR *schaffen das    

Und auch Samstach   

Bis gleich

Guido


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Tazz* Ich benutze auch immer welche   Dafür sinse ja da



Hallo Guido,

ich habe nie gesagt, das sie keine mehr benutzen soll!!



			
				  
[B schrieb:
			
		

> Deine[/B] mussten übrigens *meinen *weichen.



Siehst genau das wollte ich doch nur vermeiden.

Grüße

Jens

ps Ich werde die Lage noch ein wenig beobachten und dann entscheiden ob ich mich für kommenden Mittwoch eintrage. Wenn die Gefahr das ich von @Tazz erschlagen werde zu groß wird und keine Eratzfahrer für das KFL Besenwagenteam in Lauerstellung sind werde ich wohl sicherheitshalber in die Merheimer Heide fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. November 2006)

Weist Du was Jens @ultra2de 

Es wäre wirklich sehr Traurig   wenn Du Dich nicht anmelden würdest   , wo Du doch so fürsorglich   den Smiley verbrauch für mich im Auge behalten hast     Danke Schön und ich freue mich Dich Mittwoch zu sehen   


Lieber @ Montana ( kleiner König aus dem Königsforst  ) die Smileys hab ich Dir doch alle 

Sind ja gut aufgehoben bei Dir    

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## hama687 (6. November 2006)

Super Tour danke an unseren Guido

kukt mal wer sich auf platz 2 an befindet an seinem freien Tag  hatt


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2006)

Das ist super Alex, 

    


Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

Danke an *bikekiller *für die geile Tour  Ich bin noch nie in meinem Leben so schnell Fahrrad gefahren   

Samstach wirds wohl ruhiger und der KFL-Mittwoch wird wellnessmässig mit vielen WP Punkten  

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. November 2006)

Danke Gertrud @bikekiller für diese wunderbare Nachtfahrt  ,selbst auf der Strasse sieht es super geil aus wenn sich eine Lichterschlange durch den Kreisverkehr schlängelt,ich bin zwar schon mal einen schnelleren Schnitt gefahren aber in der Dunkelheit verliert man schon mal den Kontakt zum Tacho .
Alex super Leistung,Glückwunsch auch von mir   aber eins verstehe ich nicht so ganz wenn du die meiste Zeit gefahren hast,warum stehst du nicht an Nr. 1 ,naja irgendwer wird mich schon aufklären.
Dann bis Mittwoch

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (7. November 2006)

das ist die insgesamte sport zeit die ich betrieben habe und nachdem 2 stunden schwimmen nicht so viel zählt, gibts halt weniger punkte


----------



## bikekiller (7. November 2006)

WP Opening ein voller Erfolg !

Montana als Co- Guide und Motivator
Delgado als Pacemaker
Solanum wie immer schnell vorne weg 
ralf im T-Punkt Kostüm und Slicks
bernhardwalter mit neuem Fully 
i-men knackige Rückseite !
haleakela hat sich wacker geschlagen
alois neu und beeindruckend schnell (fährt 3xp.Woche 60 km zur Arbeit)
Stefan_SIT war nur ne halbe Stunde dabei
Schnegge lief fluchend um sein Auto und verschwand bereits vor der Tour
hama687 in Marathon trainierter Höchstform
bikekiller staunte und hielt kaum mit
Gast 1 setzte sich bereits nach der Hälfte gen Heimat ab
Gast 2 wieder mit Rasselkette

Das war ein WP Opening, dass sich gewaschen hat. Anner Bud waren pünktlich alle 13 Biker versammelt und hochmotiviert. Dann ging es Richtung Flughafen auf Radwegen neben der Strasse los. Die Panzerstrasse runter und die erste Abfahrt Richtung Lohmar. Dann mit Schmackes rechts rum und in den Wald zur Agger und dort entlang bis zum Rhein. Dann auf Teerradweg mit 30er Schnitt entlang des Rheins bis zur Dönerbude und von dort mit kleiner PP Pause über Golfplatz und durch Porz gen Heimat.

Es war eine besonders nette Gruppe, die sehr gut zusammen gefahren ist. Alle sind beieinander geblieben auch wenn der eine odere andere schneller hätte können.

Fazit: Für 3h WP hat es nicht gereicht, weil wir zu schnell waren aber Spass hatten wir die ganze Zeit !
Vielen Dank an die vielen Teilnehmer !

Meine Daten zum Vergleich, was ein 18 Euro Höhenmesser so abgibt:
59km, Durchschnitt 23km/h, 2:28 h, 139hm

Respekt an alle und gerne wieder !

Gruß
bikekiller

P.S.
Ich hoffe einer von den Jungs stellt eine Grafik ein von der Tour, zur Visualisierung der Leistung...


----------



## bikekiller (7. November 2006)

Hallo !
Hat einer von euch ein Bild vom Treffpunkt Lemmertzparklatz in Königswinter für Samstag ?

Daaaanke !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2006)

Das WP-Programm ist nicht in der Lage, bei Punktegleichheit eine korrekte Rangfolge (mehr Minuten geht vor) herzustellen. Wurde wegen Performanceeinbussen beim Sortieren weggelassen. Die Rangfolge der Teilnehmer mit gleichen Punkten ist also Zufall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (7. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Hat einer von euch ein Bild vom Treffpunkt Lemmertzparklatz in Königswinter für Samstag ?
> 
> Daaaanke !
> ...






Ich denke mal du meinst den Parkplatz an der Kisselstraße, also an der Gaststätte 'Zur Quelle' rein, oder ??? Rot markiert ist unser üblicher Treffpunkt 'Eingang Nachtigallental'.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ...
> Stefan_SIT war nur ne halbe Stunde dabei
> ...
> P.S.
> Ich hoffe einer von den Jungs stellt eine Grafik ein von der Tour, zur Visualisierung der Leistung...


 
Angesichts einiger gehässiger Bemerkungen des Herrn nn_SIT in jüngster Vergangenheit müsste ich bei Gertruds Bericht schon schmunzeln.

Hach, was ist das schön hier mit Euch. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

Hi Martin, hier biste immer lich willkommen. Hier darfst und hier sollst Du ... sach ich jetzt mal und das hier gehört ja mir und auch dieser schöne Wald ....  

BTW : Was macht denn eigentlich das ERGO    

Viele Grüße

Guido




juchhu schrieb:


> Angesichts einiger gehässiger Bemerkungen des Herrn nn_SIT in jüngster Vergangenheit müsste ich bei Gertruds Bericht schon schmunzeln.
> 
> *Hach, was ist das schön hier mit Euch*.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## i-men (7. November 2006)

Danke Gertrud, das war mal wieder ne Tour der anderen Art. Hat Spass gemacht.

So und hier gibt es nen Bild. Das Höhenprofil kann ich mir schenken.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

Klasse Bericht Gertrud   

Ich sehe dass i-mens Geko gut aufgezeichnet hat. Meiner ist ja immer noch kaputt  

Erinnert mich bitte eine(r) das ich vor dem KFL-Mittwoch aus dem *fetten Albert *und aus der *grossen dicken Betty *was Luft rauslasse. Hatte gestern ja mal 4,5 Bar reingejagt.   

War übrigens ganz schön gemein   die teilweise aufgezogen Slicks und die 28 "". Ich habe immer noch mein gestriges Reifengeräusch = Traktor  in den Ohren.

Ich freue mich zunächst mal auf Mittwoch und auch schon auf Samstag  Viele Grüße und bis dann 

Guido

_Montana_




bikekiller schrieb:


> WP Opening ein voller Erfolg !
> 
> Montana als Co- Guide und Motivator
> Delgado als Pacemaker
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> ... Stefan_SIT war nur ne halbe Stunde dabei
> ...


45 Minuten!   
War aber bis dahin eine sehr witzige Geschichte. Also danke für dein Angebot!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Angesichts einiger gehässiger Bemerkungen des Herrn nn_SIT in jüngster Vergangenheit müsste ich bei Gertruds Bericht schon schmunzeln.
> Hach, was ist das schön hier mit Euch.
> VG Martin


Auch das reflektierst du wie immer knapp an den Fakten vorbei. Nicht gehässig waren meine Bemerkungen, sondern verärgert.
Und der tiefere Sinn deiner obigen Bemerkung wird wohl immer dein Geheimnis bleiben.

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Sorry, Guido ...


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> 45 Minuten!
> War aber bis dahin eine sehr witzige Geschichte. Also danke für dein Angebot!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



juchhu hätte wohl nicht annähernd so lange mitgehalten und kollabierend nach den üblichen, schwachsinigen Rechtfertigungen gegriffen


----------



## Stefan79 (7. November 2006)

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt vielleicht Feinde mache - aber ist ein "Zickenkrieg"   ausgebrochen??? Also die Stichelleien kommen mir fast so vor - und die haben doch eigentlich nichts im Forum zu suchen. Hierfür wurde doch extra die pm eingerichtet!  

Schade, dass Martin gar nicht dabei war, wäre wohl Zeit für eine Friedenspfeife  

Stefan79


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

Ich kenne auch zwei "Zicken"   aber das wird ....


*@ Stefan79*

Du hast recht, da sind noch Nachwehen der vergangen Woche in der Luft  Das haben "wir" noch nicht verkraftet. Ist mir aber schei33egal denn jetzt zählen eigentlich nur noch Punkte ....  

Friedenspfeife könnte aber wirklich bald mal geraucht werden. Kann ja ruhig was drin  sein. Das passt dann auch gut zu Wellness. 

Viele Grüße Guido 






Stefan79 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir jetzt vielleicht Feinde mache - aber ist ein "Zickenkrieg"   ausgebrochen??? Also die Stichelleien kommen mir fast so vor - und die haben doch eigentlich nichts im Forum zu suchen. Hierfür wurde doch extra die pm eingerichtet!
> 
> Schade, dass Martin gar nicht dabei war, wäre wohl Zeit für eine Friedenspfeife
> 
> Stefan79


----------



## skorpi (7. November 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> So... jetzt haben sich Jens und ich auch noch ins KFL-Team III eingetragen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch Scorpi und der "Raser" Stefan79 ;-))))
> 
> Wär doch super, wenn wir das 3. Team voll bekamen!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo KFL-Team 3,

sehe den Winterpokal als zusätzliche Motivation, nachdem in den letzten Winterjahren mein Bike im Keller verstaubt ist. 
Habe jetzt den Mitgliedsantrag für KFL Team III gestellt.
fehlt nur noch das  

also dann bis Mittwoch im KF
VG
[email protected]


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Auch das reflektierst du wie immer knapp an den Fakten vorbei. Nicht gehässig waren meine Bemerkungen, sondern verärgert.
> Und der tiefere Sinn deiner obigen Bemerkung wird wohl immer dein Geheimnis bleiben.
> 
> Ride On!
> ...


 
Fakten?

Die Bemerkungen, die ich meine, waren nicht verärgert.

Der tiefer Sinn war, dass es mich zum Schmunzeln gebracht hat.
Alles in allem also positiv zumindest für mich. 



Delgado schrieb:


> juchhu hätte wohl nicht annähernd so lange mitgehalten und kollabierend nach den üblichen, schwachsinigen Rechtfertigungen gegriffen


 
Klar, kennst mich ja in- und auswendig, quasi mein alter ego.  



Stefan79 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mir jetzt vielleicht Feinde mache - aber ist ein "Zickenkrieg"  ausgebrochen??? Also die Stichelleien kommen mir fast so vor - und die haben doch eigentlich nichts im Forum zu suchen. Hierfür wurde doch extra die pm eingerichtet!
> 
> *Schade, dass Martin gar nicht dabei war, wäre wohl Zeit für eine Friedenspfeife*
> 
> Stefan79


 
Danke, aber ich rauche nicht.
Für den Gebrauch einer Friedenspfeife sollte ein Krieg vorangegangen sein.
Für diese Meinungsverschiedenheiten reicht aber der "Schwamm drüber"-Blues. 

VG Martin


----------



## cycle2sun (7. November 2006)

...der Bus ist voll....
Moin SKORPI,
....hiermit möchten KONFUZIUS,ULTRA2DE,EASY1971 und CYCLE2SUN dich recht herzlich in unserer Mitte als 5.Teammitglied begrüssen !!!
Der Besenwagen schliesst hiermit seine Pforten....
Mit einem Team,dass zur Zeit auf Platz 43 rangiert hast du ja gar keine schlechte Wahl getroffen....
....die Rücklichter der KFL-Teams I+II kann man zwar fast schon nicht mehr sehen,aber so ein Winter kann ganz schön lang und hart werden.
Wann schaffen wir es denn dann mal zu einer Teamfahrt ??
@Montana:....beschwer dich wegen den 28" bei Bikekiller...
...bei soviel Asphaltanteil kann man auch mal auf grossem Rad leben ....
Ich fands aber ganz nett auch mal auf befestigtem Untergrund mit Euch unterwegs zu sein....
....mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## skorpi (7. November 2006)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> ...der Bus ist voll....
> Moin SKORPI,
> ....hiermit möchten KONFUZIUS,ULTRA2DE,EASY1971 und CYCLE2SUN dich recht herzlich in unserer Mitte als 5.Teammitglied begrüssen !!!
> Der Besenwagen schliesst hiermit seine Pforten....
> ...



vielen Dank für die Willkommensgrüße. Freue mich schon auf die ersten WP-Punkte
Unter der Woche bin ich fast immer für eine Teamfahrt (außer natürlich Mittwochs)  bereit.
Am Wochenende wahrscheinlich erst im Dezember
also dann auf einen Guten Start in die WP-Saison

ciao   
Erich


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

_*Lieber Stephan , *_
das werde ich auch machen  , ich hatte jedenfalls ganz schön zukämpfen die entstandenen Löcher wieder zuzufahren . Aber jetzt habe ich Feuer    in mir. Wo kriege ich ein gutes nicht zuuuuu teueres Crossrad   ... und Du drück besser mal morgen die Daumen für unseren lieben *F C* ... du bist ja vorOrt und daher  nicht im KF  
*
Lieber Erich,*

willkommen im KFL - Winterpokal. Warte ab es wird Dir sehr gefallen.
Kleine Vorrauschau für *Alle *: Es wird grenzwertig    aber goil ... 

Gruß

Guido




cycle2sun schrieb:


> ...der Bus ist voll....
> Moin SKORPI,
> ....hiermit möchten KONFUZIUS,ULTRA2DE,EASY1971 und CYCLE2SUN dich recht herzlich in unserer Mitte als 5.Teammitglied begrüssen !!!
> Der Besenwagen schliesst hiermit seine Pforten....
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich ein gutes nicht zuuuuu teueres Crossrad   ...



www.pepperbikes.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> www.pepperbikes.de



Danke für den Hinweis Lars   - für 429  ist man ja schon im Geschäft.  Ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Lars   - für 429  ist man ja schon im Geschäft.  Ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> 
> Gruß Guido



du kannst meins gerne mal probefahren, wegen der geometrie und so. bei fragen.... fragen


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Lars  - für 429  ist man ja schon im Geschäft.  Ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Na, dann warte wenigstens ab,
bis Onkel juchhu noch was Schnuckeliges für Dich aus dem Ärmel zaubert.
Denn mit Versandkosten ggf. Nachname musst Du schon rund 470  auf die Theke bzw. in die Kralle des Postzustellers legen.

Vielleicht wäre ja ein Service vor Ort ein weiteres Goodie. 

Halte Dich auf dem Laufenden.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

Danke Lars   Wenn es aktuell wird komme ich darauf gerne mal zurÃ¼ck. 


			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst meins gerne mal probefahren, wegen der geometrie und so. bei fragen.... fragen



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ,  Martin  Du meinst auch ein Crossrad ?

Herzliche Gratulation zu den ersten WP - Punkten   

GruÃ Guido


juchhu schrieb:


> Na, dann warte wenigstens ab,
> bis Onkel juchhu noch was Schnuckeliges fÃ¼r Dich aus dem Ãrmel zaubert.
> Denn mit Versandkosten ggf. Nachname musst Du schon rund 470 â¬ auf die Theke bzw. in die Kralle des Postzustellers legen.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke Lars  Wenn es aktuell wird komme ich darauf gerne mal zurück.
> 
> 
> *Na da bin ja mal gespannt , Martin  Du meinst auch ein Crossrad* ?
> ...


 
Natürlich, so ein Einrad, mit dem man rumcrossen kann. 

Aber für den Preis gibt es die dann schon mit einem Verbundrahmen. 

Wg. WP habe eben meine ersten 6 Outdoorbikepunkte gemacht.

VG Martin

PS: Trage ich gleich noch ein.


----------



## ralf (7. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> WP Opening ein voller Erfolg !
> ...
> ralf *im T-Punkt Kostüm* und Slicks



...   ... nö, *"Jan Ullrich pre-Doping Revivaltrikot"* ...   ...  
Slicks fahren sich extrem goil ...  

Netter Bericht Gertrud!  
Die Tour sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen.  




Montana schrieb:


> ...
> War übrigens ganz schön gemein   die teilweise aufgezogen Slicks und die 28 "". Ich habe immer noch mein gestriges Reifengeräusch = Traktor  in den Ohren.
> 
> Ich freue mich zunächst mal auf Mittwoch und auch schon auf Samstag  Viele Grüße und bis dann
> ...



 
... na ja, dann überlege ich morgen zur KFL-Tour auch mit Slicks zu kommen ... ... als Ausgleich ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2006)

Hallo Skorpi,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen im wahrscheinlich langsamsten Team des Winterpokals. Da Du, Uwe und vielleicht auch ich (@Tazz hat mich ja so nett eingeladen, aber kann man einer Frau trauen, die nur mit einer halben Gabel fährt?) morgen beim KFL unterwegs sind fehlen nur noch cycle2sun und Konfuzius. Dann wären wir komplett auf Punktejagd. Wenn man das bei uns Jagd nennen kann.

Grüße

Jens

ps Kann man von einem Smilie erschlagen werden?


----------



## joscho (7. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich ein gutes nicht zuuuuu teueres Crossrad
> Gruß
> 
> Guido



Tja, was ist gut und was ist teuer? Vielleicht schaust Du mal hier vorbei... 
http://www.cosmos-sport.de/fahrraeder/cross.php


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. November 2006)

hmmm, da ist doch eben ein schöner karton bei mir angekommen. inhalt: meine lang ersehnten und ersparten dt swiss xr4.2d auf 240s  soll ich die montieren oder doch lieber über die couch hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

*@ultra2de *

Bedenke *1 .* langsam = Zeit  = WP Punkte   

*2 .*   Ja ....    oder etwa nicht ....  

*@ Lars*

Dein neuer LRS ist doch vieeeeell zu schade für den KF, oder ?

*@Joscho*

Danke für den Hinweis  




ultra2de schrieb:


> Hallo Skorpi,
> 
> auch von mir herzlich willkommen im wahrscheinlich 1.) *langsamsten* Team des Winterpokals. Da Du, Uwe und vielleicht auch ich (@Tazz hat mich ja so nett eingeladen, aber * 2.) kann man einer Frau trauen, die nur mit einer halben Gabel fährt?) *morgen beim KFL unterwegs sind fehlen nur noch cycle2sun und Konfuzius. Dann wären wir komplett auf Punktejagd. Wenn man das bei uns Jagd nennen kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke Lars  Wenn es aktuell wird komme ich darauf gerne mal zurÃ¼ck.
> 
> 
> *Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt , Martin  Du meinst auch ein Crossrad* ?
> ...


 
Also, da Du DIMB-Mitglied  und Juchhu-Buddy  bist, 
kann ich Dir drei Ausstattungen fÃ¼r ein 28"-Cross anbieten.
Beginnt bei 425,00 â¬ (vergleichbar mit dem Angebot von Pepperbikes bis auf die Federgabel, die bei Pepperbike etwas hochwertiger ist) und endet bei 680,00 â¬.
Die groÃe Ausstattung gibt es dann mit Magura HS 11, 8x4 Laufradsatz, FedersattelstÃ¼tze, LX-Komplett und Federgabel SUNTOUR "NRX-6500-LO" mit Lockout.

Oder ein aufgebautes ATB 28"-Crosser aus einer Outletaktion fÃ¼r 649,00 â¬

In den nÃ¤chsten Wochen kommen noch ein paar Outletangebote rein.
Da heiÃt es aber dann "quick-cash&carry".

VG Martin

PS: Preise inkl. MwSt. und Abholung in Moitzfeld. 

PPS: Nein, ich verkaufe keine Bikes.  
Ich stelle nur Kontakte her.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

Hey Martin danke , das hilft mir  Ich muss darüber nachdenken ob ich so ein Rad nun brauche oder nicht. Wenn dann aber die günstigste Variante. V-brakes und einfache Gabel. Mit dem Ding würde ich dann wohl sehr oft (besonders in WP -Zeiten   ) auch zur Arbeit fahren. (8 - 9 Km Ebene) 

Viele Grüße und bis bald

Guido

*Das mit dem juchhu Buddy freut mich - dito .... *



juchhu schrieb:


> Also, da Du DIMB-Mitglied  und Juchhu-Buddy  bist,
> kann ich Dir drei Ausstattungen für ein 28"-Cross anbieten.
> Beginnt bei 425,00  (vergleichbar mit dem Angebot von Pepperbikes bis auf die Federgabel, die bei Pepperbike etwas hochwertiger ist) und endet bei 680,00 .
> Die große Ausstattung gibt es dann mit Magura HS 11, 8x4 Laufradsatz, Federsattelstütze, LX-Komplett und Federgabel SUNTOUR "NRX-6500-LO" mit Lockout.
> ...


----------



## Konfuzius (7. November 2006)

Hallo Skorpi, natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Besenwagen!



ultra2de schrieb:


> ... fehlen nur noch cycle2sun und Konfuzius. Dann wären wir komplett auf Punktejagd. Wenn man das bei uns Jagd nennen kann.



Leider habe ich mittwochs immer einen anderen regelmäßigen Termin, darum bin ich bei der KFL-Tour normalerweise nicht dabei.
Aber für eine längere Tour an den Wochenenden und ein, zwei Nightrides in der Woche (ausser mittwochs) bin ich immer zu haben  
In Königsforst und Umgebung kenn ich mich auch aus, da sollte das Wegfinden kein Problem sein.

Oder was haltet ihr davon, an der 7GB-Tour am Samstag (www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=817) teilzunehmen?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *Hey Martin danke , das hilft mir*  Ich muss darüber nachdenken ob ich so ein Rad nun brauche oder nicht. Wenn dann aber die günstigste Variante. V-brakes und einfache Gabel. Mit dem Ding würde ich dann wohl sehr oft (besonders in WP -Zeiten  ) auch zur Arbeit fahren. (8 - 9 Km Ebene)
> 
> Viele Grüße und bis bald
> 
> ...


 
He, kein Problem.
Mein Moitzfelder-Bikeshop-Buddy wird gerade bearbeitet,
ob er (uns) nicht spezielle DIMB-Konditionen einräumen will/kann.

Bei den Dienstleistungen wird das Angebot schon sehr interessant werden.
Bei Bikes, Ersatzteile und Zubehör tut er sich noch ein bisschen schwer.

Wir hatten aber nach meiner NW-Runde nicht genug Zeit,
das mal komplett durchzukalkulieren,
da er noch eine Bikevollinspektion auf dem Bikeständer hatte,
und die Kundin bereits im Laden stand.

Wg. Crossbike: "Bereit, wenn Sie es sind!" 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. November 2006)

So es ist WP Zeit 20:00 dunkel 10 °C   Der _Montana _geht jetzt erstmal leicht trainieren.

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. November 2006)

Ja sowas  , jetzt isser ohne mich gefahren   der Guido .............. 

Das machen wir hoffendlich besser  .............. am Donnerstag  ...................  


Auch ich werde dann wohl MORGEN meine ersten Punkte einfahren 

Liebe Grüße 
Renate


P.S.: Ich kenne auch zwei Zick...... 
        Klar kann man mir trauen    und ich freue mich auf Morgen


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2006)

Na, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so, dann wird das morgen ein riesen Spass.
Mein Brüderchen und ich starten von Siegburg aus.
D.h. durch die Heide in der Dämmerung über ein paar feine Trails- dann eine geschmeidige Wellnesstour durch den Köfo und als leckeren Abschluss eine andere Route durch die Wahner Heide bei Fastvollmond wieder zurück.
Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, dass der Akku nicht reicht, wenn der Mond allerdings so hell wie heute ist- kein Problem


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2006)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Oder was haltet ihr davon, an der 7GB-Tour am Samstag (www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=817) teilzunehmen?
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

klingt gut. Sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen.

Habe gerade gesehen, wir liegen vor dem KFL II Team. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## cycle2sun (8. November 2006)

Ahoi in den Besenwagen aus dem Besenwagen,
....dann ist das Loch ja wohl schon gut zugefahren worden zum KFL II....
Leider kann ich morgen (....muss leider zum FC.....)
und auch am Samstag (....mal wieder Arbeiten.....)nix grosses bewegen.
Aber das ist ja das Gute am Mannschaftssport...
GEMEINSAM sind wir stark !!!
Morgen und auch am Samstag gute Fahrt und viel Vergnügen für KFL III (...fahrt nicht so schnell....)und den Rest der Radlerwelt...
...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Montana (8. November 2006)

Das war eine absolute Notwendigkeit ; liebe Tazz  

Morgen und Do und Frei und Sa trainieren wir natürlich zusammen 

Jetzt wiissens Alle  

Liebe Grüsse Guido





Tazz schrieb:


> Ja sowas  , jetzt isser ohne mich gefahren   der Guido ..............
> 
> Das machen wir hoffendlich besser  .............. am Donnerstag  ...................
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (8. November 2006)

Uwe   wir freuen uns auf euch  - Thomas sollte gutes Licht am Hut haben  

Bis bald

Guido  





Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so, dann wird das morgen ein riesen Spass.
> Mein Brüderchen und ich starten von Siegburg aus.
> D.h. durch die Heide in der Dämmerung über ein paar feine Trails- dann eine geschmeidige Wellnesstour durch den Köfo und als leckeren Abschluss eine andere Route durch die Wahner Heide bei Fastvollmond wieder zurück.
> Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, dass der Akku nicht reicht, wenn der Mond allerdings so hell wie heute ist- kein Problem


----------



## Cheetah (8. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mein Brüderchen und ich starten von Siegburg aus.



Ganz mega viel gutes Licht!


----------



## bikekiller (8. November 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst den Parkplatz an der Kisselstraße, also an der Gaststätte 'Zur Quelle' rein, oder ??? Rot markiert ist unser üblicher Treffpunkt 'Eingang Nachtigallental'.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Ja danke sehr. Das ist er...

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## bikekiller (8. November 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Danke Gertrud, das war mal wieder ne Tour der anderen Art. Hat Spass gemacht.
> 
> So und hier gibt es nen Bild. Das Höhenprofil kann ich mir schenken.



hey i-men,
vielen dank für die schöne karte aus deinem gecko. bis bald !

bikekiller


----------



## i-men (8. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,
werde es vermutlich nicht schaffen.

Euch aber natürlich viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (8. November 2006)

danke Guido für einen schönen flowigen Abend im KF Gebiet







    dazu sag ich mal nichts


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2006)

Schade das ich heute nicht zu KF kommen konnte, bin gerade von einer kleinen nacht-tour aus der wahnerheide zurück gekommen.

hoffe dann mal auf nächste woche.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (8. November 2006)

Hi @pepin, 

hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen, @Schnegge ist diesmal mit der "Schnellness-Truppe"   über Scheiderhöhe, Donrath entlang der Agger und durch die Wahner H. gekreuzt. Bin dann in Altenrath  mit @Handlampe und @daywalker74 über Siegburg zurück. Noch den ganz schmalen Trail von Lohmar an der Agger bis Siegburg, wo Uwe hinter einem Baum plötzlich eine gekonnte "Purzelbaum-Einlage"  zum Besten gab. War insgesamt über 4Std 15min unterwegs. @MTB-Kao Lars war auch mit. Wollte vielleicht am Wochenende ne Tour machen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. November 2006)

wieder einen fetten dank an jörg für's guiden. war zwar dieses mal ein relativ hoher asphaltanteil, dazwischen lagen aber nur strecken wofür man dies gerne in kauf nimmt 

schön und unterhaltsam war es auch mal wieder mit den tomburgern. ich hoffe uwe hat die turneinlage gut überstanden 

wie immer profil anbei. wo es lang ging muss jörg sagen, ich weiß kein bescheid


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2006)

Hallo Bikekiller, hallo Montana,

vielen, vielen Dank für das Guiden und die schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour durch den Königsforst und zum Flughafen. Es hat wirklich Spass gemacht mit euch und den weiteren Mitstreitern. 

Sorry für das akustische Missverständnis zum Ende der Tour. Wir hatten "bis zur Bud verstanden" ihr habt aber "Richtung Bud" gesagt. Gott sei Dank habt ihr aber auch ohne uns zurückgefunden . Aber wir haben ja wenigstens am Treffpunkt auf euch gewartet. Nochmals sorry!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## dodi (9. November 2006)

der Montana kann ja viel, aber das er das kann.

Danke !! Danke !!    

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1162990295782.shtml


----------



## bikekiller (9. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Vielen Dank für die nette TOur gestern, die ja nun doch etwas länger als erwartet wurde. Gab prima Punkte. Krank sind wir trotz Schauer auch nicht geworden. Alles gut.

Bis Samstag dann !
Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-Kao (9. November 2006)

schauer? wo seid ihr denn gefahren? oder wie lange? bei mir hat es erst kurz nach zehn vor der haustüre angefangen zu regnen. glück gehabt 

@easy1971
hätte nicht gedacht das du in so kurzer zeit schon 5.30 stunden auf dem bike schaffst. glückwunsch


----------



## bikekiller (9. November 2006)

Also ich war erst um 23:15 Uhr daheim...

war megacool !

P.S.:

Montag fahr ich doch nicht mit Pepin, sondern erst um 18:00 Uhr meine Feierabendrunde um den Rhein. Wer also mag, kommt mit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3506

bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (9. November 2006)

so habe schonmal für nächsten Mittwoch eine Anfahrt von Spich zum KFL-Treff ausgeschrieben. denke ja mal das dann eine Tour stattfindet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3583


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2006)

Käptain, mein Käptain.

Melde gehorsamst: "DAS KFL-Team ist derzeit unter den besten Fünfzig!"  

VG Martin


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> "DAS KFL-Team ist derzeit unter den besten Fünfzig!"
> 
> VG Martin



Oh Ha,

das sind selbst wir!!!!! 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Oh Ha,
> 
> das sind selbst wir!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ähm, nicht ganz, Jens. 

Wenn Du Dich hier in diesem Team wiederfindest,
dann gilt meine o.g. Aussage auch für Dich.

VG Martin

PS: Alle KFL-Teams sind derzeit unter den ersten Fünfzig. 
Super  . Na, da können sich die Anderen mal warm anziehen.
Dann will ich mal hoffen, 
dass unsere KFL-Youngsters (TEAM II+III) uns alte Hasen (Team 'I') nicht plattmachen werden.


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich hier in diesem Team wiederfindest,
> dann gilt meine o.g. Aussage auch für Dich.



Hää? 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du dich mit Deinem "PS" selbst korrigiert hast 

Grüße

Jens

Ach ja, ich fahre im Besenwagen mit.


----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Käptain, mein Käptain.
> 
> Melde gehorsamst: "DAS KFL-Team ist derzeit unter den besten Fünfzig!"
> 
> VG Martin





Hähh   Wie sol ich das denn verstehen ?

Wir sind auf Platz 2 der Teams und es fehlen noch die 19 Punkte von Renate 

... das wäre dann z.Zt. Platz 1 

Liebe Grüsse

Guido

Bericht über gestern folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Hähh   Wie sol ich das denn verstehen ?
> 
> Wir sind auf Platz 2 der Teams und es fehlen noch die 19 Punkte von Renate
> 
> ...


 
Angesichts der Entwicklungen der letzten Tage wollte ich bescheidener auftreten. 

Aber wenn Du das als Teamleiter rausposaunst,
ist das voll in Ordnung.


----------



## bikekiller (9. November 2006)

Huhuhu    

Platz 1 für das KFL Team... 

Glückwunsch !
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (9. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Huhuhu
> 
> Platz 1 für das KFL Team...
> 
> ...


 
Patsch, patsch!  

Aber der Winter ist noch lang.   

VG Martin


----------



## ralf (9. November 2006)

Moin zusammen,

in Memorian an die gestrige Wellnessrunde confused: ): Das war mal wieder eine echte Neuerfahrung.  

Von der Zeit her hätte es ja korrekt nach Hause gehen müssen ... ... dann noch den Flughafen dranzuhängen war eine gute Entscheidung.  

Neue Erfahrungen direkt an Lande- und Startbahnen ... ...  

Unser _*Straßenvierer*_ war ebenso olympiaverdächtig ...  
... und die aktuelle Erfahrung zeigt: *Im Wald verfahren wir uns nie!*   

Gruß Ralf  


PS @ Juchhu: Bitte halte diesen Thread sauber!     Nein, darauf bitte keine Erwiederung! - DANKE!


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Unser _*Straßenvierer*_ war ebenso olympiaverdächtig ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hallo Ralf,

wenn wir (Ziege, Ziege2, Joscho und ich) gemeint sein sollten, ich habe mich doch schon entschuldigt 

Wir haben es halt falsch verstanden und uns hat auch keiner zurück beordert.

Und vielen Dank für Dein "PS" 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## joscho (9. November 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> in Memorian an die gestrige Wellnessrunde confused: ): Das war mal wieder eine echte Neuerfahrung.



Ja, hat einfach nur Spass gemacht. Wenn auch ich zum Ende hin deutlich Appetit bekommen hatte.



> Von der Zeit her hätte es ja korrekt nach Hause gehen müssen ... ... dann noch den Flughafen dranzuhängen war eine gute Entscheidung.



Waren ja auch nur ca. 40 Minuten mehr  



> Unser _*Straßenvierer*_ war ebenso olympiaverdächtig ...



Da war es ja denn auch schon Hunger  Und da ich nicht für den WP fahre, brauche ich auch nicht langsam sein  Allerdings hatte ich auch die ganze Zeit gedacht, dass der "Rest" noch dranhängt. Na ja, war nicht optimal. Kriegen wir beim nächsten mal besser hin.



> ... und die aktuelle Erfahrung zeigt: *Im Wald verfahren wir uns nie!*



Und auf der Strasse sind wir schnell  Echt gute Kombi 

gruss
joscho

P.S.: Für den Fall dass wir uns nochmals verlieren; Du machst die Handyliste? Schick ich Dir meine Nummer per PM?
P.P.S.: Genug der Smileys für heute verbraucht


----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

*Der richtige KFL- Winterpokalauftakt *

* 8.11.2006 Start: 18:30 Uhr   * 

Bericht zur leichten Gruppe Guide: *Montana*

*Teilnehmer -innen*

*KFL- Team*
Renate @ Tazz
Alex @ hama687
Guido @ Montana

*Rocking Snowflakes*
 @bikekiller

*Team TrÃ¶delkÃ¶nig*
Ralf @ ralf
[email protected] Kettenfresser

*Fitfâ¦.Five*
Frank @ Cheetah

*FrauenSpassTeam*
Renate @ Harnas

*KFL-Team III*
Uwe @ easy71
Jens @ ultra2de

*Noch ohne Team : *
[email protected] Ziege
 @Joscho
Birigit @ hallekalela

Tja da kamen doch tatsÃ¤chlich auch die  *scissor sisters  *  aehm â¦ sorry â¦ die wilden Tomburg BrÃ¼der  zum Treff und wieder waren wir so viele MTB-VerrÃ¼ckte  , dass wir uns wieder aufteilen mussten bzw. wollten. Diesmal noch mehr echt schade weil es mit Thomas und Uwe immer ganz besonderen SpaÃ gibt. *Schnegge* zog mit seinen Leute los und der *Montana* mit seinen.  

Wir die leichte Gruppe fuhren eine der traditionellen  KFL âTouren diesmal wieder mit beiden Westtrails und der A4 GerÃ¶llabfahrt. Die Anfahrt zu Letzterer ist mittlerweile Ã¼brigens ganz schÃ¶n heavy. Das Tempo blieb immer ruhig bis gelassen  â wir haben schlieÃlich Winterpokal. Logischerweise nahmen wir den heftigen   Anstieg, die LÃ¼derich Aussicht und die trails nach Hellenthal runter und in Lehmbach wieder hoch und dann die schÃ¶ne Flows am Wassertretbecken (Danke Alex fÃ¼r das Kompliment  ) â danach stellte sich um 21.15 die Frage zurÃ¼ck oder noch ein wenig Wahner Heide. Sven und Alex fuhren heim der Rest zog Ã¼ber den Juchhu nighttrail Richtung WH und dort ne schÃ¶ne *bikekiller* Runde am Flughafen Zaun entlang. Daher ergab sich auch leider das kleine Problem der ungeordneten RÃ¼ckfahrt â¦ Wegfahren ist eine Sache zurÃ¼ckkommen eine Andere â¦ plÃ¶tzlich kannte sich weder _*bikekiller *_noch der arme *Montana* aus.   

Daher ging es vorsichtshalber und Punkte sammelnder Weise immer geradeaus durch die Wahner Heide und wir landeten irgendwie mitten in RÃ¶srath. Dort ging es immer an der Strasse entlang zurÃ¼ck. Eine kleine AusreiÃergruppe war nicht zu bremsen und fuhr Ã¼ber die Strasse bis zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. Wir anderen fuhren zurÃ¼ck in den KF nahmen noch einmal den flowigen juchhu nighttrail danach den bikekiller trail  und das Wildgehege mit dem netten Loch mit. Der Rest wurde dann  leider bei heftigem Regen bewÃ¤ltigt.

Nach der Verabschiedung der Teilnehmer âinnen jagten *Tazz* und* Montana *bei weiterhin strÃ¶mendem Niederschlag nach Hause. Unsere Daten : 66 km und 4:49 Fahrzeit = *je* 19 WP Punkte ! ! ! 

Vielen Dank an *JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge *fÃ¼r das gewohnt erstklassige souverÃ¤ne Aufteilen der Gruppe und co-guiden der schnelleren Meute  

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

Guido


----------



## easy1971 (9. November 2006)

hallo!!!
Wer ist denn MTB-Kao???
Erlaubte sich folgendes Zitat:
@easy1971
hätte nicht gedacht das du in so kurzer zeit schon 5.30 stunden auf dem bike schaffst. glückwunsch 
;-)))  ;-))))
Ich fasse das einfach mal als Kompliment auf!!!!
Fahre halt nicht besonders schnell, aber dafür brauche ich auch immer etwas länger und genau das ist der Vorteil im WP.

In den letzten zwei Monaten habe ich es immer geschafft 2 mal pro Woche
ca. 3 Std zu fahren und das will ich zumindest nicht unterschreiten.
Eigentlich will ich ja jeden Tag ein bischen Sport machen, aber da war der innere Schweinehund etwas stärker ;-((((

*Seid mal ehrlich!!! Gab es gestern Jemanden der vielleicht angezweifelt hat, dass ich mit dem Rad aus Köln hin und zurück gefahren bin???
*
Meine Freundin hat danach auch meine Polaruhr überprüft und meine Trainingsleistung abgerufen, weil sie sich nicht sicher war, ob ich nicht in die nächste Kneipe gefahren bin :-(((

Da ich ja noch 10KG abnehmen muss, werde ich mein Team in den nächsten Monaten extrem nach vorn bringen. Meine Freundin ist seit dieser Woche im Schwangeschaftsurlaub und will mich jeden Morgen zum Joggen aus dem Bett schmeißen.

Es kommt also eine harte, neue, kontrollierte aber für unser Team auch punktereiche Zeit auf mich zu :-((((

Jetzt seid Ihr ja mal alle in mein hartes Privatleben eingeweiht ;-)))))

LG aus Neuehrenfeld

[email protected]


----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

*Der richtige KFL- Winterpokalauftakt *

* 8.11.2006 Start: 18:30 Uhr   * 

Bericht zur leichten Gruppe Guide: *Montana*

*Teilnehmer -innen*

*KFL- Team*
Renate @ Tazz
Alex @ hama687
Guido @ Montana

*Rocking Snowflakes*
 @bikekiller

*Team TrÃ¶delkÃ¶nig*
Ralf @ ralf
[email protected] Kettenfresser

*Fitfâ¦.Five*
Frank @ Cheetah

*FrauenSpassTeam*
Renate @ Harnas

*KFL-Team III*
Uwe @ easy71
Jens @ ultra2de

*Noch ohne Team : *
[email protected] Ziege
Silke @Ziege2
 @Joscho
Birigit @ haleakela

Tja da kamen doch tatsÃ¤chlich auch die  *scissor sisters  *  aehm â¦ sorry â¦ die wilden Tomburg BrÃ¼der  zum Treff und wieder waren wir so viele MTB-VerrÃ¼ckte  , dass wir uns wieder aufteilen mussten bzw. wollten. Diesmal noch mehr echt schade weil es mit Thomas und Uwe immer ganz besonderen SpaÃ gibt. JÃ¶rg zog mit seinen Leuten los und der Guido mit seinen.  

Wir die leichte Gruppe fuhren eine der traditionellen  KFL âTouren diesmal wieder mit beiden Westtrails und der A4 GerÃ¶llabfahrt. Die Anfahrt zu Letzterer ist mittlerweile Ã¼brigens ganz schÃ¶n heavy. Das Tempo blieb immer ruhig bis gelassen  â wir haben schlieÃlich Winterpokal. Logischerweise nahmen wir den heftigen   Anstieg, die LÃ¼derich Aussicht und die trails nach Hellenthal runter und in Lehmbach wieder hoch und dann die schÃ¶ne Flows am Wassertretbecken (Danke Alex fÃ¼r das Kompliment  ) â danach stellte sich um 21.15 die Frage zurÃ¼ck oder noch ein wenig Wahner Heide. Sven und Alex fuhren heim der Rest zog Ã¼ber den Juchhu nighttrail Richtung WH und dort ne schÃ¶ne *bikekiller* Runde am Flughafen Zaun entlang. Daher ergab sich auch leider das kleine Problem der ungeordneten RÃ¼ckfahrt â¦ Wegfahren ist eine Sache zurÃ¼ckkommen eine Andere â¦ plÃ¶tzlich kannte sich weder _*bikekiller *_noch der arme *Montana* aus.   

Daher ging es vorsichtshalber und Punkte sammelnder Weise immer geradeaus durch die Wahner Heide und wir landeten irgendwie mitten in RÃ¶srath. Dort ging es immer an der Strasse entlang zurÃ¼ck. Eine kleine AusreiÃergruppe war nicht zu bremsen und fuhr Ã¼ber die Strasse bis zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. Wir anderen fuhren zurÃ¼ck in den KF nahmen noch einmal den flowigen juchhu nighttrail danach den bikekiller trail  und das Wildgehege mit dem netten Loch mit. Der Rest wurde dann  leider bei heftigem Regen bewÃ¤ltigt.

Nach der Verabschiedung der Teilnehmer âinnen jagten *Tazz* und* Montana *bei weiterhin strÃ¶mendem Niederschlag nach Hause. Unsere Daten : 66 km und 4:49 Fahrzeit = *je *19 WP Punkte  ! ! ! 

Vielen Dank an *JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge *fÃ¼r das gewohnt erstklassige souverÃ¤ne Aufteilen der Gruppe und co-guiden der schnelleren Meute  

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

Guido


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> hallo!!!
> 
> *Seid mal ehrlich!!! Gab es gestern Jemanden der vielleicht angezweifelt hat, dass ich mit dem Rad aus Köln hin und zurück gefahren bin???
> *
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

mal so von Teamkollege zu Teamkollege:

Natürlich glaube ich Dir!!!!

Weiter so? Du bringst uns vielleicht zu weit nach vorn im Pokal.
Denke immer daran: Wir sind der Besenwagen.

Grüße

Jens

Ps Das Du es auch zurück geschafft hast hatten wir alle bis zu Deiner Rückmeldung heute nur gehofft. Jetzt wissen wir es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. November 2006)

Hallo Ihr WP Punkte Sammler . 
Guido hat mir mal wieder SpaÃ gemacht mir dir und den anderen zu fahren  . Du lÃ¤sst dir auch immer etwas neues auf deinen Touren einfallen bzw. bringst Abwechselung in das Geschehen . Also die Steinige Abfahrt war nicht ohne  und die TrailÂ´s wo das GrÃ¼n so hoch und dicht stand das meine Beleuchtung fast nutzlos war  . Aber es ist immer wieder eine schÃ¶nes Schauspiel zu sehen wie sich die âLichterketteâ durch den Wald bewegt  . Diese mal war wohl das Motto âWellness Touren / HÃ¼gel-Massageâ !   . 
Alles in allem wieder eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour .
Ach ja von der Stellen aus wo Alex und ich schÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶ sagten ,sind es nur 8 min. bis zum Parkplatz ,und nicht 20 min.  wie von dir behauptet  . Also kam ich nach 2 Std. 35 min. dort an . Alex hat sich noch verabschiedet und ich dachte âjetzt bist du einmal dran , also weiterâ und bin noch mal im den Wald gefahren um die restlichen 11 min. zu erradeln. Somit sind es jetzt 11 WP-Punkte.


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> Jetzt seid Ihr ja mal alle in mein hartes Privatleben eingeweiht ;-)))))




Das soll hart sein?


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> ...Meine Freundin ist seit dieser Woche im Schwangeschaftsurlaub und will mich jeden Morgen zum Joggen aus dem Bett schmeißen...


Warte mal ab, bis du mit zur Schwangerschaftsgymnastik "darfst". Da gibts dann nicht mal Alternativpunkte für das Gehechel...


----------



## Handlampe (9. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Tja da kamen doch tatsächlich auch die  *scissor sisters  *  aehm  sorry  die wilden Tomburg Brüder  zum Treff und wieder waren wir so viele MTB-Verrückte  , dass wir uns wieder aufteilen mussten bzw. wollten. Diesmal noch mehr echt schade weil es mit Thomas und Uwe immer ganz besonderen Spaß gibt. :




@Guido   Das hat mir auch ein wenig gefehlt noch ein wenig mit dir und den Jungs und Mädels aus der Wellnesstruppe zu klönen.....aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Ansonsten war es wieder ein absolut gelungener Bikeabend.

Mein Brüderchen und ich hatten die Wahner Heide ja schon in der Dämmerung....und dann noch die feinen Streckchen von Jörg mit netter Gesellschaft. Klasse  

Für den Stunt hab ich ja diesmal erst gesorgt, als fast schon alle weg waren.
Helmut schrieb es ja bereits.
War an diesem ominösen Schützengrabentrail kurz vor Troisdorf. 
Wollte doch mal testen, ob die Kollegen von der Wehrmacht wirklich tief genug gebuddelt haben  

Ich wäre gerne hinter mir gefahren....um das zu sehen... wenn der Biker vor mir- nachdem er über einen querliegenden kleinen Baum gesprungen ist plötzlich in einem tiefen Loch verschwindet.


----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

Stimmt Uwe  ... die Mädels waren auch soooo nett  ... und auch die anderen Wellnässer  

War eure Tour denn auch OK ?  - Jörg hat ja eigentlich immer was Gutes drauf  nur schreiben tut er nix mehr ...  ... ist aber kein Thema da ALLES freiwillig  

Gute Besserung fürs Aua  

Der Winter ist lang ... bei ruhigen Touren sehen wir uns noch oft genug .



Handlampe schrieb:


> @Guido   *Das hat mir auch ein wenig gefehlt noch ein wenig mit dir und den Jungs und Mädels aus der Wellnesstruppe zu klönen.....aber man kann ja nicht alles haben*.
> 
> Ansonsten war es wieder ein absolut gelungener Bikeabend.
> 
> ...



Danke Dir von ganzem Herzen , Sven für Deine netten Worte. Das baut mich immer wieder auf. Der _*Montana*_ hats auch nicht so einfach wie es ausschaut.  Wir machen bald mal wider eine nette _nochmehrwellnesswiesonstundschonfastwohlige _Wochenendtour _mit Einkehr _ in kleinem nettem Kreis.  

Bis bald

Guido



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr WP Punkte Sammler .
> Guido hat mir mal wieder Spaß gemacht mir dir und den anderen zu fahren  . Du lässt dir auch immer etwas neues auf deinen Touren einfallen bzw. bringst Abwechselung in das Geschehen . Also die Steinige Abfahrt war nicht ohne  und die Trail´s wo das Grün so hoch und dicht stand das meine Beleuchtung fast nutzlos war . Aber es ist immer wieder eine schönes Schauspiel zu sehen wie sich die Lichterkette durch den Wald bewegt  . Diese mal war wohl das Motto Wellness Touren / Hügel-Massage !   .
> Alles in allem wieder eine sehr schöne Tour .
> Ach ja von der Stellen aus wo Alex und ich schööö sagten ,sind es nur 8 min. bis zum Parkplatz ,und nicht 20 min. wie von dir behauptet  . Also kam ich nach 2 Std. 35 min. dort an . Alex hat sich noch verabschiedet und ich dachte jetzt bist du einmal dran , also weiter und bin noch mal im den Wald gefahren um die restlichen 11 min. zu erradeln. Somit sind es jetzt 11 WP-Punkte.


----------



## hama687 (9. November 2006)

Meinste mit lob, *"Guido du bist der Trail Gott"*?


----------



## Handlampe (9. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt Uwe  ... die Mädels waren auch soooo nett  ...



...ihr habt aber auch echt ein paar Nette dabei    



Montana schrieb:


> War eure Tour denn auch OK ?  - Jörg hat ja eigentlich immer was Gutes drauf  nur schreiben tut er nix mehr ...  ... ist aber kein Thema da ALLES freiwillig
> 
> Gute Besserung fürs Aua



NATÜRLICH war die Tour OK......ich habe nichts anderes von Jörg erwartet.

....übrigens.....ich hab doch garkein AUA.....ich bin doch fallen gewohnt


----------



## Ziege (9. November 2006)

Hallo,
auch von den 2 Ziegen ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Touren-Guide und an die Extratour-Guidin, war superklasse  

und ebenfalls sorry wegen des Strassenvierers  

Grüsse Horst und Silke


----------



## ralf (9. November 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> und ebenfalls sorry wegen des Strassenvierers
> 
> Grüsse Horst und Silke



... nur mal so zum Verständnis ...  

Es gab noch einen Vierer - den der Verfolger.  
Und der kam euch immer näher ...   

Allerdings hat der es dann vorgezogen in den Juchhu-Trail einzubiegen und mit den weiteren Verfolgern noch ein wenig die Trails abzusurfen.  

War schon spaßig, ich denke wir werden wohl in Zukunft öfters (Semi)Straße fahren. Gertrud hat den Grundstein ja bereits gelegt ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nur mal so zum Verständnis ...
> 
> Es gab noch einen Vierer - den der Verfolger.
> Und der kam euch immer näher ...
> ...




Niemals! 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Ziege (9. November 2006)

also 2 Strassenvierer, hervorragend  
das wird der Konkurrenzwettbewerb zum WP 

Gruss Silke


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> also 2 Strassenvierer, hervorragend
> das wird der Konkurrenzwettbewerb zum WP
> 
> Gruss Silke



Nein ohne mich!

Dafür sind mir die Ziegen auf dauer zu schnell 

Grüße

Jens - Der nicht grundlos im Team "Besenwagen" fährt


----------



## Ziege (9. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Jens - Der nicht grundlos im Team "Besenwagen" fährt




ach komm, stell dein Licht nicht untern Scheffel, das ging doch wie der Wind-
nur Fliegen ist schöner  

vg Silke


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

Ziege schrieb:


> ... das ging doch wie der Wind-
> nur Fliegen ist schöner
> 
> vg Silke



Liebe Silke,

das ging nicht wie der Wind, das ging bergab 

Nein machen wir uns nichts vor. Ihr seid schon deutlich schneller...

... ausser vielleicht auf verblockten Trails bergab 

Der Vorteil des Fullys.

So genug gespammt für heute.

LG

Jens


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. November 2006)

RENATE WO SIND DEINE PUNKTE

ihr seid doch auf Platz 5daumen:  

flugs hier eintragen: 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/70543

das KFL Team wird noch zumÜberflieger 

....wie auch schon die anderen KFL-Teams, Respekt    

....besonders KFL Team III, lieber Stephan, bist sehr emsig, habe es aber vorher schon vermutet

P.S . Stand 21:10Uhr...jetz schon Platz 8  ..wo bist Du Renate.....doch wieder Platz 4 ..Rööööspekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (9. November 2006)

so bin zurück von 3 stunden biken, rösrath, immekeppel, ehrenfeld??, moitzfeld, bensberg, forsbach, brück....

man OH man alleine im wald ist das unheimlich^^

mit renates punkten gesellen wir uns für heute wieder auf platz *1*


----------



## Schnegge (9. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...  nur schreiben tut er nix mehr ...  ... ist aber kein Thema da ALLES freiwillig...



... so gehöre jetzt wieder zu den Freiwilligen...

Nachdem am Montag mein Sattelgestell gebrochen hat :kotz: ähh ist , wollte mir dann gestern Abend die Mirage auch nicht mehr die Nacht zur Dämmerung machen   . Nach fluchendem Zerren und Zetern  war ich dann aber pünktlich am Treffpunkt... Dort konnte ich dann acht Mitstreiter finden, die sich mit mir auf zur angekündigkten Aussichtstour machten... die Namen und nicks der Beteiligten lasse ich auf Grund meines chronischen Namens-Alzheimers-Leidens mal weg  ...
Wir starteten wie gewohnt über den Matsche-trail... hier verabschiedete sich mein Mira..?%&$§"!!!!!..Akku dann entgültig... gut das Peter noch 'nen Ersatz-akku dabei hatte und mir diesen auslieh! An dieser Stelle nochmal:  ...  Wir fuhren über Forsbach zum Friedhofs-trail nach Hoffnungsthal... Der Anblick der sich in die Tiefe schlängelden Lichterkette war grandios  ... entlag der Sülz fuhren wir dann bis zur Menzlinger-Rampe... zur Belohnung gab's danach das flowige Kupfersiefener Tal... über Georgshof und den Rödderhof gelangten wir zur Kupfersiefener Mühle... Wilde Bestien und bösartigste die Hinteräder festhaltende Geläufe wurden hier uphull-technisch gemeistert  ... es folgte eine länger Teerpassage bis zum downhill nach Dohnrat..  das strahlen der Teilnehmer erhellte mal wieder den Wald  ... Es ging weiter an Sülz und Agger entlang in die Wahner Heide... Nochmal scharf rechts ab die fiese Rampe (p.s. ich liebe fiese Rampen ) Rrichtung Altenrath hoch und wieder 'nen schönen trail runter... und nochmal wo anders hoch nach Altenrath.. hier verabschiedeten wir Uwe, Thomas und Helmut  und fuhren durch die Wahner Heide mit der freundlichen guidenden Unterstützung von Peter entlag des Flughafens zum Winterpokalteamnamensgebenden KF... hier fuhren Lars und Peter links bzw. rechts nach Hause... und der Rest über den Juchhu night trail zurück zum Parkplatz...

Zusammen waren es waren ca. 50km ca.500hm und ein Schnitt von 15,5

Dank an alle Mitfahrer für den gelungenen bike-Abend  

Jörg


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für den Stunt hab ich ja diesmal erst gesorgt, als fast schon alle weg waren.
> Helmut schrieb es ja bereits.
> War an diesem ominösen Schützengrabentrail kurz vor Troisdorf.
> Wollte doch mal testen, ob die Kollegen von der Wehrmacht wirklich tief genug gebuddelt haben
> ...



War absolut sehenswert aus 2 Meter Entfernung , für solche Momente ware eine  LUPINE aber wünschenswert.. und eine Nightride-Purzelbaumtaugliche Digicam

..und beides wünsch ich mir zu Weihnachten 

...und ein Dank an Jörg @Schnegge fürs den soeben gelieferten Bericht sowie für´s guiden


----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis , Helmut  aber auch ruhig Blut  

Wir waren noch was City biken.   Wir sind gleich an #1 ... wenn Tazz die Punkte nachträgt. 

Viele Grüße Guido



born 2bike wild schrieb:


> RENATE WO SIND DEINE PUNKTE
> 
> ihr seid doch auf Platz 5daumen:
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (9. November 2006)




----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

*KFL-Team ist NR 1 mit 170 Points*


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2006)

Da hab ich doch jetzt mal die Pnukte eingetragen................................


----------



## Ziege (9. November 2006)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf   

vg Silke


----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch jetzt mal die Pnukte eingetragen................................



Danke  und ich bin nach unserer so netten Abendtour Tour noch was durchs Gettho gerast  

*Buchforst/Kalk/Arena/Auenweg/WP/Buchforst/Buchheim*

Ganz schlimme EISFÜSSE    Diadora Freerider sind wohl nix für den Winterrrrrr 

Liebe Grüße

Guido


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *KFL-Team ist NR 1 mit 170 Points*




....WAAHNSINN ..IHR SEID DIE BIKE-GIGANTEN

..das macht mir Angst..müsste jetzt 23 Stunden radeln um euch einzuholen=92P.
...das machen meine 4 Buchstaben aber nicht mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (9. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch jetzt mal die Pnukte eingetragen................................


Das hast du gut gemacht!



​


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2006)

Ja hast Du denn nix zum überziehen  ??

Aber da bist Du ja fast das noch gefahren was ich vorher   ........... oder so  

Aber Du hast ja jetzt Heizung !! 

Lieben Gruß
Renate

P.S. Ziege Danke schön


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *KFL-Team ist NR 1 mit 170 Points*



Gratuliere zu Platz 1!

Da kann das TT nicht mithalten. Noch nicht...... 

Ein riesieges dankeschön an die Guidenschnegge. War ne klasse Tour


----------



## joscho (9. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Ganz schlimme EISFÜSSE    Diadora Freerider sind wohl nix für den Winterrrrrr



Ich denke ja auch über so etwas nach ...
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...81?HMMH_NEON=d9a759c3bf1d936639b1ee3a144248e4

Hat da Jemand Erfahrung mit? Taugt?

gruss
[email protected]


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2006)

Nee .......... 

Da hilft nur ein warmer Schuh was und wenns Nass ist ein Überschuh , die Dinger zum über die Socken ziehen und so sind leider Mist , weil dann zu wenig Platz im Schuh verbleibt ................

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich denke ja auch über so etwas nach ...
> http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...81?HMMH_NEON=d9a759c3bf1d936639b1ee3a144248e4
> 
> Hat da Jemand Erfahrung mit? Taugt?
> ...




..habe selbst so ähnliche vom H&S von "Pearl Izumi", aber ohne Neopren,
reichen aus um Fahrtwind von vorne abzublocken, aber gegen dauerhafte Kälte, die auch von den Metallplatten(Cleats) kommen helfen sie auch nicht.
Habe noch zusätzlich Einlagen mit Alu-Isolierung, aber die Kälte kommt irgendwann doch durch. Neopren ist auf jedenfalls besser geeignet, Kälte abzublocken(Wissen auch Taucher sehr zu schätzen).
..gibt auch noch Einlagen zu kaufen, welche so wie Handwärmer funktionieren(Knicken erzeugt chemische Wärme)..oder auch elektrisch heizbare Sohleneinlagen.
siehe hier:http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9427


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich denke ja auch über so etwas nach ...
> http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...81?HMMH_NEON=d9a759c3bf1d936639b1ee3a144248e4
> 
> gruss
> [email protected]



Vielleicht auch noch Stützstrümpfe?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## hama687 (9. November 2006)

http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...ct/View/124384?CatID=351000029&ProdPerPage=20

versuchs mit dennen mal"!


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2006)

Aber nur wenn Du zuuuuuuuuuuu lange im Garten bist   

Liebe Grüße
Renate 

P.S.: Helmut Du hast sicher recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du zuuuuuuuuuuu lange im Garten bist
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Renate
> ...




..wie meinen? ..nix verstehn??

P.S. Verstehe doch ..mit Garten meinst Du xxxx687


----------



## Redking (9. November 2006)

Sehe ich aller drei KFL Teams am Ende etwa in den Top Ten?? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

Sicherlich auch schön warm!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2006)

Die Stützstrümpfe !! Lieber Helmut für´n Jens  wegen dem Garten  und sooooooooo.................

Du nicht Helmut  nur wenn Du in den Garten willst


----------



## Montana (9. November 2006)

*@ Tazz*

Ja ja und wenn ich mich nicht bebremst hätte dann wäre ich jetzt noch unterwegs  aber vorher wars viiieeel netter   

Liegt / Lag an den dünnen normal Socken. Mir fehlte ja etwas Zeit mich zu präparieren wie Du weisst   

*@ daywalker74*

Dann können wir bestimmt im Sommer jede TT Tour mitfahren  
Ist das ein Spass  

*@ Ziege2*

Ebenfalls Danke

Good night

Guido



Tazz schrieb:


> Ja hast Du denn nix zum überziehen  ??
> 
> Aber da bist Du ja fast das noch gefahren was ich vorher   ........... oder so
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2006)

Lieber Klaus  , warum bist du nicht bei uns in den Team´s  ? 

Schade Schade   klar Punkten doch alle wie verrückt

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. November 2006)

Oh Gott, hätte ich doch nie gefragt, aber jetzt muss man durch ....

@Tazz

Zumindest gestern, und das waren ja doch noch ca. +10 Grad fand ich es nachher etwas kühl an den Zehen. Der Rest war ok. Deshalb dachte ich an punktuelle Abhilfe.

@born 2bike wild

Also bist Du mit Deinen Überziehern eher nicht zufrieden?

@ultra2de

Trägst Du Deine nicht mehr und hast jetzt welche abzugeben?

@hama687

Hast Du damit Erfahrungen? Die Dinger sehen eher nach -10 Grad aus!?

gruss
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die Stützstrümpfe !! Lieber Helmut für´n Jens  wegen dem Garten  und sooooooooo.................
> 
> Niemals!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (9. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> @hama687
> 
> Hast Du damit Erfahrungen? Die Dinger sehen eher nach -10 Grad aus!?
> 
> ...



bis -20 schöne dinger bin ich letztes jahr mit ne kurze zeit gefahren schön warm   aber auch bei dem milden wetter nicht das problem


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2006)

Stimmt Jens    

Schwamm drüber


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Sehe ich aller drei KFL Teams am Ende etwa in den Top Ten??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



..och Klaus, drink doch eene met-fahr doch mit

hier::http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3583


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Sehe ich aller drei KFL Teams am Ende etwa in den Top Ten??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,

sicherlich nicht. Schließlich haben wir als KFL III einen Ruf zu verteidigen.

KFL III Der Besenwagen des KFL

Grüße

Jens


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2006)

Sorry,

natürlich auch von Team 3 die besten Glückwünsche an Team 1.


Grüße

Jens


----------



## Redking (9. November 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ..och Klaus, drink doch eene met-fahr doch mit
> 
> hier::http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3583



Ne Ne ich kuriere mich mal aus und fange irgendwann mal wieder mit langsamradeln und im Hellen an!


Gruß
Klaus
P.S meine Sig. ist ernst gemeint!


----------



## Tazz (10. November 2006)

Okey Okey Klaus  


Dann werde ich wohl Verlieren ............ 

Mensch, ist das leben schwierig  

Gruß und ruhig Blut lieber Klaus  

Renate


----------



## joscho (10. November 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> bis -20 schöne dinger bin ich letztes jahr mit ne kurze zeit gefahren schön warm   aber auch bei dem milden wetter nicht das problem



Danke für den Tipp. Werde mir Dinger bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen. Heute gibt es erstmal Stützgriffe 

thx
joscho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (10. November 2006)

easy1971 schrieb:


> hallo!!!
> Wer ist denn MTB-Kao???
> Erlaubte sich folgendes Zitat:
> @easy1971
> ...



mtb-kao ist der, der dich bei der ersten kf-tour angeschoben hat  

und genau so war es gemeint


----------



## Redking (10. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Okey Okey Klaus
> 
> 
> Dann werde ich wohl Verlieren ............
> ...



Ja Renate, das ist das schwierigste Leben was wir haben. 

Aber es ist ja auch schön das es von so vielen Missverständnissen geprägt ist. 

Ich verkrieche mich wieder unter der Decke und versuche das Blut zu kühlen.

Gruß
Klaus
Ps: ich lass euch auch alle in Ruhe radeln und viele Punkte sammeln


----------



## bikekiller (10. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Ja Renate, das ist das schwierigste Leben was wir haben.
> 
> Aber es ist ja auch schön das es von so vielen Missverständnissen geprägt ist.
> 
> ...



was hast denn Du für ne komische Signatur ? "Winterpokal der grösste Schwanzvergleich des IBC" ???


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke  und ich bin nach unserer so netten Abendtour Tour noch was durchs Gettho gerast
> 
> *Buchforst/Kalk/Arena/Auenweg/WP/Buchforst/Buchheim*



hallo guido, sah das ungefähr so aus: KLICK (achtung, nur für breitband da 50mb groß!)


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

damit durch die ganze Winterpokal-Euphorie/-Hysterie nicht der Blickpunkt für wichtiger Dinge vernebelt wird,
folgt hier nun ein Gruß,

ein Geburtstagsgruß!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 

lieber Michael @cannibal. 

Siehst keinen Tag älter aus als 22 (x2).   

Ich hoffe, Du kannst den Tag mit netten und fröhlichen Menschen verbringen, 
etwas lecker zu und zu   wären auch nicht schlecht.
Und natürlich einen Haufen von  .

Viele Spass und einen schönen Tag wünsche ich Dir.


VG Martin

PS: Was macht Deine alte Kriegs-, äh Kettenblattverletzung?
Alles gut verheilt?


----------



## Delgado (10. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> @born 2bike wild
> 
> Also bist Du mit Deinen Überziehern eher nicht zufrieden?


----------



## juchhu (10. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wie bereits in anderen Thread berichtet wurde,
sind die Holzfäll- und -rückearbeiten wieder im vollen Gang.
Aber es werden in diesem Zuge auch Rückbauten bzw. Veränderungen vorgenommen.

Neuestes Beispiel hierfür habe ich in der Hardt bei meiner NW-Runde mit Hund gesehen.

Auf dem Rückweg sprach ich mit zwei Aktiven des Fischereivereins,
die gerade die Böschung des Nordufer vom Kadettenweiher mit massiven Baumstämme befestigten.

Auf die Frage hin, ob sie sich denn auch mit Instandhaltungsmaßnahmen der Brücke annehmen würden, berichteten sie folgendes:








Die Brücke wird wegen Baufälligkeit abgerissen und nicht durch eine neue Brücke ersetzt.
Der Wurzeltrail wird direkt unterhalb der Tennisplätze gesperrt (durch geeignete Maßnahmen). Der Zugang wird wird dann im Uhrzeigersinn an der Erdenburg vorbei runter zum Kadettenweiher erfolgen.
Die Treppe (rechtes Bild, auf dem Nordufer) wird rückgebaut.
Der Zugang zum Nordufer des Kadettenweihers erfolgt dann über eine bauliche Maßnahme (wahrscheinlich Treppe) am Nordwestufer, wo der Überlaufabfluß des Kadettenweihers das Wasser ins Milchborntal ableitet.
Ein Rundkurs um den Kadettenweiher wird nicht angelegt. Alles in allem scheinen aussichtlich die Interessen der Sportfischer berücksichtigt zu werden.
VG Martin


----------



## Montana (10. November 2006)

Neuer *KFL - Winterpokal *Tour Termin

Mittwoch 15.11.2006 19:00 Uhr (ab jetzt vorerst immer , da dann auch der hama687 mit kann)

Bitte hier fleissig melden

War das ein Gespamme gestern hier an dieser Stelle    

Liebe Grüße

Guido


----------



## Tazz (10. November 2006)

Tschuldigung lieber  @ Montana ........ hat aber spaß gemacht)


Aber danke für die super schöne Tour am Mittwoch an Dich und Bikekiller   und die die mitgefahren sind .

Aller liebster Gruß von 
Mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> War das ein Gespamme gestern hier an dieser Stelle
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Guido



Ich doch nicht oder...

Ups es geht schon wieder los

Schnell weg!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (10. November 2006)

Tze Tze Tze .............................. ( würde ich ja nicht machen ) 

Gruß Renate


----------



## ultra2 (10. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tze Tze Tze .............................. ( würde ich ja nicht machen )
> 
> Gruß Renate



Gib es doch zu:

Es reizt Dich doch auch 

Ich glaube jetzt bekomme ich Forumsverbot für mindestens die nächsten 5 Minuten.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (10. November 2006)

Nee ....... gar nicht war  : 


Ich geh jetzt mal auf´s Rad .... auch schön, und gibt Punkte 

Schönen Abend noch @all 

Gruß Renate


----------



## joscho (10. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich doch nicht oder...
> 
> Ups es geht schon wieder los
> 
> ...



Ich sehe schon, es dauert nicht mehr lange und Du bewirbst Dich als Mod.


----------



## Montana (11. November 2006)

Bitte DU  nicht (nie) bei *mir *entschuldigen ....

Gespamme ist nett ...aber auch gefährlich ...  

Ich würd es so gerne machen , kann es aber nicht richtig  

Danke für die epochal flauschige  Tour this evening .

Guido

_Erkenntnis : Jürgen Vogel ist der beste Actor der Welt, was  _



Tazz schrieb:


> Tschuldigung lieber  @ Montana ........ hat aber spaß gemacht)
> 
> 
> Aber danke für die super schöne Tour am Mittwoch an Dich und Bikekiller   und die die mitgefahren sind .
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (11. November 2006)

Danke für dein Wort ....................  @ Montana , werde aufpassen  
Habe da ein h vergessen bei wahr , Du siehst !!! Ich kanns auch nicht  ist aber nicht weiter schlimm   


die epochal flauschige  Tour mit Deinen Eis Füssen ? , klar immer gerne mit Dir  .

Bis gleich bei der Bikekiller Tour


----------



## Montana (11. November 2006)

*Dann müsser wir üben üben und noch ens üben*  ...... Renate 

Bei epochal flauschig   sind Eisfüsse doch egal  

Gleich geht es sogar im Regen weiter  

Der unerschrockene _Montana __Guido _ist bereit  




Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für dein Wort ....................  @ Montana , werde aufpassen
> Habe da ein h vergessen bei wahr , Du siehst !!! Ich kanns auch nicht  ist aber nicht weiter schlimm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2006)

Ja dann komm her   und sammel mich mal ein @ Montana Guido 

Bis gleich liebe Gertrud  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *Dann müsser wir üben üben und noch ens üben*  ...... Renate
> 
> :




Ich nicht 

Schade, schade,

wäre bei besserem Wetter auch gerne mitgefahren. Aber im Dauerregen?
Nö, ich muß glücklicherweise nicht mit Radfahren Geld verdienen. Und in meinem Alter bleibt man dann lieber im Warmen und Trockenen. 

Ich wünsche euch besseres Wetter und eine schöne Tour 

Wenns nochmal besser wird an diesem Wochenende, werde ich auch aus meiner Höhle nochmal rauskommen. Aber auch nur dann!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich nicht
> 
> Schade, schade,
> 
> ...


Der Dauerregen hört auf! Sicher!


----------



## joscho (11. November 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Der Dauerregen hört auf! Sicher!



Gehe ich auch von aus. Aber Licht wird man wohl brauchen  Ich fahre ja nur nicht mit, weil ich keinen Bock auf Freibierrunden habe  

Euch eine schöne Tour.
joscho

@ultra2de Kleine Runde im Westen wenn es heller wird?


----------



## Enrgy (11. November 2006)

@ montana und Tazz   

macht doch mal nen privaten Kuscheltourenthread auf, hier rutscht man ja schon beim Lesen auf der Schleimspur aus...


----------



## Manni (11. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ montana und Tazz
> 
> macht doch mal nen privaten Kuscheltourenthread auf, hier rutscht man ja schon beim Lesen auf der Schleimspur aus...



Heißt doch Königsforst Flirt und Laber Thread/Team/Touren usw.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Papa Ratzi (11. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Heißt doch Königsforst Flirt und Laber Thread/Team/Touren usw.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hieß das nicht "Kuscheln - Flirten - Labern"?


----------



## bikekiller (11. November 2006)

Sodele, mal wieder zurück zum Eingemachten:

Bin gerade zurück von der Samstags Siebengebirgstour mit 13 netten Leuten. Wer das alle war, bleibt streng geheim.

Los ging es am Lemmertz PP auf den Peter dann runter und wieder rauf zum kl. Ölberg, Gr. ÖLBERG wieder runter und dann hoch zur Löwenburg, links ab über wahnwitzige Trails zum Ökosee, dann wieder hoch zur Löwenburg, rechts ab Richtung Bad H. über coole Trails am Bach entlang. 

Summen:

1330 hm, 4:45´, 54 km, 1 Pause mit Stullen und Stollen, permanente 5 km/h bergauf (großes Lob an alle !!!)

Mir hat es prima Spaß gemacht in der Runde und am Ende waren wir zwar alle nass aber der Regen war für uns kein Hindernis. Denn wer froh im Herzen ist, kann WP auch im Regen überstehen.

Bis Montag, Mittwoch oder wieder Samstags im SG.

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (11. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry wenn ich mich so dranhänge. Hier gibt es einige die das Interessieren könnte.
+++++ Schleichwerbung +++++
*1. GPS-Karten Treff*
Nähre Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3596
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199297
Tschüss...


----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Sodele, mal wieder zurück zum Eingemachten:
> 
> Bin gerade zurück von der Samstags Siebengebirgstour mit 13 netten Leuten. Wer das alle war, bleibt streng geheim.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bikekiller,

vielen Dank für die schöne und nicht so staubtrockene Tour.  Wenn jetz auch Deine Interpretation von Wellness mit meiner (noch) nicht so konform ist.

Aus Gründen einer sich durch Auslassen des Drachenfels verkürzenden Rekonvaleszenz habe ich mich dazu entschieden lieber unten zu warten.

Meine Teamkollegen werden es mir Danken.

Nochmals vielen Dank und

Grüße

Jens


ps Ja Du hattest recht Cheetah, war ja nun auch mit weil Teamkollege Konfuzius mir unseren Punktestand aufgeführt hat und steif und fest behauptete, irgendsoein oller holländischer Radar würde auch sagen es regne nicht.


----------



## ultra2 (11. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Wer das alle war, bleibt streng geheim.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller



Sorry, hatte ich überlesen.

Ich war nicht mit!!!


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. November 2006)

Hallo Gertrud @Bikekiller,

ich mach es ganz kurz,war ne super geile Tour  mit super netten Leuten  ,einfach klasse.Ich hatte 52 Km und allerdings 1405 HM aber je mehr umso besser .Nachdem ich zu Hause auf dem Parkplatz (wieder gut durchgewärmt) ankam,habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen die Fahrzeit auf 301 min. zu erweitern natürlich der Punkte wegen.
Ein schönes Restwochenende wünsche ich allen 

Schönen Gruß an alle

Bernhard II


----------



## monsterchen (11. November 2006)

Hallo !

Mir hats spass gemacht mit euch  und dem Bericht von Gertrud ist nichts hinzuzufügen .
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es auch demnächst mal wieder in eure Ecke zu kommen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Konfuzius (11. November 2006)

Hallo @bikekiller,

auch von mir ein Danke für die schöne Tour.  
Zwischendurch hab ich völlig die Orientierung verloren , drum mal hier der Weg in der Übersicht und das Höhenprofil:












Wer den GPS-Track (GoogleEarth und MagicMaps) haben möchte, kann sich gerne melden.



ultra2de schrieb:


> ps Ja Du hattest recht Cheetah, war ja nun auch mit weil Teamkollege Konfuzius mir unseren Punktestand aufgeführt hat und steif und fest behauptete, irgendsoein oller holländischer Radar würde auch sagen es regne nicht.



@ultra2de: Nöhl nich so rum, der Olle hatte doch (fast) recht. 

Grüße

Ralf, MdB (Mitglied des Besenwagens)

PS: Ich war übrigens bei der Tour auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Montana (12. November 2006)

Also ich möchte mich mal ganz besonders bei *bikekiller *bedanken Ich habe in dieser Woche zwei neue fahrradtechnische Herausforderungen bewältigt.

Montag gab es für mich die bisher schnellste bike Tour in meinem Leben   

und ...

Gestern bin ich auf meine alten Tage  noch zum richtigem Montainbiker geworden. Noch nie habe ich soviele Höhenmeter und das mit so viel Spass bewältigt. 

zu verdanken habe ich das unserer lieben 

_*Wellness drill instructorin*_

*bikekiller * 

Bis zur nächsten Schlacht 

Guido _Montana_


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2006)

Booh war das schön gestern im Siebengebirge   

Super lieben Dank an Gertrud und mit Biker .......... hätte nicht gedacht das ich so was selbst schaffen kann ......

Danke Danke Danke

Lieben Gruß
Renate 

P.S: War ich etwa auch nicht da   ?


----------



## Cheetah (12. November 2006)

Man sagt es sei eine schöne Tour gewesen, man sagt das bisschen Regen hätte gar nicht gestört, man sagt auch das Tempo hätte gepasst. Viele nette Biker sollen es gewesen sein, gern wäre ich dabei gewesen. Obwohl ich dachte dabei gewesen zu sein. Nun gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (12. November 2006)

Danke an bikekiller, monsterchen und die netten Mitfahrer/-innen für die Karnevals-Tour über die 4 Berge   

Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht  

Danke auch an die edlen Spender der Mandelspekulatius, Lebkuchen und Nußschoki....hmmm lecker

Ich komme zwar nur auf 47 km aber vielleicht habe ich ja eine Abkürzung genommen  

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
Christoph


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

So, so KFL heißt also Königforst Flirt und Laber Fred

Die Taunusplauscher heißen so weil Sie aus dem allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat enstanden sind.

Da gibts ja irgendwie Paralelen, scheinbar seid Ihr genauso Labberbacken wie wir es sind  . So aber jetzt mal zum eigentlichen Grund wieso ich hier bin. Jungs vielleicht auch Mädels Ihr seid echt gut, aber so leicht geben wir uns nicht geschlagen. Wir sind gespannt wer die momentane Leistung länger durchhält. Laßt Euch doch auch mal bei uns im Fred blicken....



Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. November 2006)

Um mal wieder auf die eigentliche Überschrift dieses Freds zurückzukommen (Leichte Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke), ein kurzer Bericht von gestern aus eben dieser Region:

Es ist MATSCHIG!!!  Der Matschetrail fängt langsam an seinen Namen wieder zu verdienen, schweres Gerät macht selbst einige breiten Forstwege (z.B von Hellthal hoch auf den Tütberg) zu einer wirklich anstrengenden Sache, da die Schlammwürmer unbeugsam das Hinterrad festhalten  Die Wiese Richtung Lüderich erinnert langsam an ein Reisfeld  Der Trail wird auch immer schwieriger, bremsen sollte man an einigen Stellen tunlichst vermeiden. Ist aber noch alles fahbar   Auch die Wurzelpassage am Zaun und ebenfalls die weiter unten quer zum Hang. Bei Dunkelheit dürfte dies vielleicht etwas schwieriger werden.

Alles in allem... es wird anstrengender, gefährlicher und materialmordender. Also so wie jeden Herbst  

Allen noch ein schönes Restwochenende und einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

doppelpost


----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

watn is das unser Gegenpart.
"Leichte Touren" sowas das gibt es bei uns ja nicht  
gruß aus Frankfurt am Taunus


----------



## Harnas (12. November 2006)

Hallo,
hier ist noch jemand, der gestern gar nicht dabei war. 
Wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre, würde ich mich jetzt ebenfalls bei den anderen Teilnehmern für die wunder-wunder-wunderschöne Tour bedanken. Aber bei wem soll ich mich bedanken, es war ja niemand da!
War wohl alles nur ein schöner Traum  

LG Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> watn is das unser Gegenpart.
> "Leichte Touren" sowas das gibt es bei uns ja nicht



"Leichte Touren" Vielleicht liegt es am zum Teil schon erheblichem Alter der Mitfahrer. Und ich weiß wo von ich spreche. 

Grüße in den Taunus

Jens


----------



## Cheetah (12. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> doppelpost





arkonis schrieb:


> watn is das unser Gegenpart.
> "Leichte Touren" sowas das gibt es bei uns ja nicht
> gruß aus Frankfurt am Taunus


Wenn ihr eure Punkte auch immer doppelt eintragt..


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Papa Ratzi schrieb:


> Hieß das nicht "Kuscheln - Flirten - Labern"?



Fangt ihr immer von hinten an?


----------



## hama687 (12. November 2006)

*So leute mal wieder etwas hammer geiles

Noch 200 Hits und wir sind Platz 1 Im Köln/Bonner Forum   *


----------



## Bikenstoffel (12. November 2006)

Hallo hama,

Respekt....98 min Laufen  da hast Du eine sehr gute Kondition.

Da ich ja auch zu den Läufern gehöre interessiert mich mal Deine Kilometerzeit bzw. wieviel km du in dieser Zeit bewältigt hast.

Viele Grüße wünscht
Christoph


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> *So leute mal wieder etwas hammer geiles
> 
> Noch 200 Hits und wir sind Platz 1 Im Köln/Bonner Forum   *





*Ihr habt ganz gewaltig was von uns!*


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2006)

Was ist denn hier los ...... .................. ............. 

Gruß
Renate  

P.S.: Hallo Lars war heute auch im Königsforst unterwegs man war das seifig


----------



## hama687 (12. November 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Hallo hama,
> 
> Respekt....98 min Laufen  da hast Du eine sehr gute Kondition.
> 
> ...



da frag mich mal was ich hab ka, ich weis das ich in der zeit 1 1/2 die runde bei uns am baagerloch, freidhof, sportplatz schaffe aber bin eher der mensch der ruhig und gelassen joggt


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Ihr habt ganz gewaltig was von uns!*



Brüder (und natürlich auch Schwestern) im Geiste


Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2006)

Hallo Bruder Jens    

Ich glaub die haben keine Schwestern ..................... aber viel Fahrer  


Grüsse
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> "Leichte Touren" Vielleicht liegt es am zum Teil schon erheblichem Alter der Mitfahrer. Und ich weiß wo von ich spreche.
> 
> Grüße in den Taunus
> 
> Jens



schon klar, die "älteren" motzen auch bei uns


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> schon klar, die "älteren" motzen auch bei uns



Zum "Motzen" haben wir gar keine Luft mehr. Wir leiden leise aber ständig.

Hallo Schwester Renate, lass Dich bloss nicht erwischen. Obwohl Du hast ja Absolution erteilt bekommen. 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los ...... .................. .............
> 
> Gruß
> Renate
> ...



feindliche Infiltration!


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2006)

Leihe mir ne Kutte   Schneide mir die Haare ab   und keiner erkennt die Weiblichkeit


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> feindliche Infiltration!



Es ist nur zu verständlich, das ihr aus der Gegend von Frankfurt raus wollt 

Grüße aus der einzig wahren Stadt

Jens


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Es ist nur zu verständlich, das ihr aus der Gegend von Frankfurt raus wollt
> 
> Grüße aus der einzig wahren Stadt
> 
> Jens



Wir wollen da gar nicht weg, wir schauen halt nur auch mal gerne über unseren Tellerrand!  Verstehe Dich natürlich trotzdem!


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir wollen da gar nicht weg, wir schauen halt nur auch mal gerne über unseren Tellerrand!



 

Würde ich auch gern ist aber so hoch 



Arachne schrieb:


> Verstehe Dich natürlich trotzdem!



Ich sag doch "Brüder im Geiste" 

Grüße

Jens


Sorry muß aufhören, habe mein Spamkontingent aufgebraucht.


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2006)

Nee Nee   ....................... es heißt 

Willkommen hier  
und ein gelungener Auftakt zum Winterpokal bei euch in Frankfurt

Alles gute und viel Spaß beim Radeln  

Gruß vom KFL Team


----------



## dodi (12. November 2006)

jeder 2-3 Post ein Tazz, hier lohnt sich ja fast schon ein eigener Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. November 2006)

jeder zweite .......


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> jeder zweite ..





, ich sag doch wie bei uns.....


Wenn Ihr mal ein wirklich schönes und Anspruchsvolles Bikerevier kennenlernen wollt, kommt mal in den Taunus, die Guides werden von uns gestellt! Da schlakern Euch die Ohren und anschließend wollt Ihr umziehen..


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2006)

Ach weißt Du ..........
Schreibste was ......... dann ist es nicht gut  
Schreibste nix .......... ist es auch nicht gut  
Schreibste so ......... zu schleimig  
oder so ......... zu oft  
oder Du schreibst so ........ zu blöd 
oder so............ frech 

ich könnte das noch weiter  ausführen ! das lass ich aber jetzt besser , jedenfalls sind das Kommentare von Leuten die ich hier noch nicht gelesen habe 

Es Grüßt
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2006)

Ha, habe noch einen Spampunkt gefunden
(Lag unter der Chouch) 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mal ein wirklich schönes und Anspruchsvolles Bikerevier kennenlernen wollt, kommt mal in den Taunus, die Guides werden von uns gestellt! Da schlakern Euch die Ohren und anschließend wollt Ihr umziehen..



Wenn es wieder wärmer ist (ab April/Mai) gerne. Es sollte aber seniorengerecht sein 

Aber umziehen: Niemals!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Cheetah (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> , ich sag doch wie bei uns.....
> 
> 
> Wenn Ihr mal ein wirklich schönes und Anspruchsvolles Bikerevier kennenlernen wollt, kommt mal in den Taunus, die Guides werden von uns gestellt! Da schlakern Euch die Ohren und anschließend wollt Ihr umziehen..


Wir werden sehen, denn unsere Gegend ist auch nicht soooooo schlecht. Sorgt mal für schönes Wetter, damit wir euer Anspruchsvolles Bikerevier auch im besten Licht kennen lernen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> ich könnte das noch weiter  ausführen ! das lass ich aber jetzt besser , jedenfalls sind das Kommentare von Leuten die ich hier noch nicht gelesen habe
> 
> Es Grüßt
> Renate




Bei uns war mal einer der wollte uns belehren das es nicht Fred sondern Thread heist, nachdem die Kommentare geprasselt sind haben wir nie wieder was von Ihm gehöhrt



ultra2de schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder wärmer ist (ab April/Mai) gerne. Es sollte aber seniorengerecht sein
> 
> Aber umziehen: Niemals!
> 
> ...



Der Jüngste bei uns ist 18 der Älteste über 50, die meistens treiben sich aber in den 40zigern rum, und trotzdem verhalten wir alle uns manchmal wie 13 jährige 



Cheetah schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, denn unsere Gegend ist auch nicht soooooo schlecht. Sorgt mal für schönes Wetter, damit wir euer Anspruchsvolles Bikerevier auch im besten Licht kennen lernen.



Das mit dem schönen Wetter könnte noch dauern, aber wir wollen dann ne Revanche, es soll bei Euch ja auch ganz schön sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns war mal einer der wollte uns belehren das es nicht Fred sondern Thread heist, nachdem die Kommentare geprasselt sind haben wir nie wieder was von Ihm gehöhrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann leider nicht mehr antworten, weil ich keine Spampunkte mehr habe 

Vielleicht bekomme ich morgen nochmal welche


----------



## Enrgy (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...die meistens treiben sich aber in den 40zigern rum, und trotzdem verhalten wir alle uns manchmal wie 13 jährige...



Dafür haben wir bei uns ein extra Team... 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/194


und es heißt *doch* "Thread"...


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Der Jüngste bei uns ist 18 der Älteste über 50, die meistens treiben sich aber in den 40zigern rum, und trotzdem verhalten wir alle uns manchmal wie 13 jährige ...



Eigentlich wollte er schreiben: Der Jüngste bei uns ist 17...

Sonst stimmt`s aber!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Wie alt sind denn die KFLer die uns immer den 2. Platz, manchmal sogar den ersten Streitig machen?


----------



## Cheetah (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn die KFLer die uns immer den 2. Platz, manchmal sogar den ersten Streitig machen?


*@Lucafabian:*Von 20 bis 42 ist da alles drin.



*@KFL:* sollen wir Mittwoch eine 1h   Flughafenrunde als Option anbieten? Ich sag nur Punkte, Punkte und nochmals Punkte.


----------



## bikekiller (13. November 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> @KFL:[/B] sollen wir Mittwoch eine 1h   Flughafenrunde als Option anbieten? Ich sag nur Punkte, Punkte und nochmals Punkte.



Jaaaaa, gerne ! Und ich sach wieder wo es HIN lang geht und retour finden wir sicher nen neuen Weg...    

Das war lustitsch fand ich.

Samstag war übrigens so megacool, dass ich diese Tour noch einmal wagen werde. Ein weiteres Projekt ist der Jakobsweg von Bonn aus. Also aufgepasst im LMB. 

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Delgado (13. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Projekt ist der Jakobsweg von Bonn aus. Also aufgepasst im LMB.
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller



.... bis Santiago?


----------



## bikekiller (13. November 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... bis Santiago?



Erst mal bis Maria Laach und evtl. Burg Eltz mal sehen wie es mit +-5 km/h bergauf klappt...

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2006)

die flughafenrunde findet schon vorher statt. 17:30 ab spich. und dann gehts zum treffpunkt nach brück.


----------



## bikekiller (13. November 2006)

Och, wie schade... wir haben uns so schön verfahren letzten Mittwoch...

wir werden sehen, wer dann wo lang wie lange radelt. Montana hat immer gute Punkte Ideen !

Und hier ist die nächste 5 km/h Tour für alle, die es nicht glauben können, dass man so langsam bergauf fahren kann und die, die gerne Grundlagenausdauer trainieren möchten oder die, die einfach nur angenehm Punkte machen möchten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=817

Ich freu mich auf euch ! 

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Projekt ist der Jakobsweg von Bonn aus. Also aufgepasst im LMB.
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller






Was läuft denn hier? Tourenklau ?


----------



## bikekiller (13. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Was läuft denn hier? Tourenklau ?



Nö wieso habt ihr diese Tour für euch reserviert ? Wann, wo, wie ?


Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2006)

Jakobsweg


Sei mir nicht böse, aber in dieser Jahreszeit dürfte die Unternehmung nicht mehr zu schaffen sein, vor Allem nicht mit Tempo +/- 5 km/h


----------



## bikekiller (13. November 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Jakobsweg
> 
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber in dieser Jahreszeit dürfte die Unternehmung nicht mehr zu schaffen sein, vor Allem nicht mit Tempo +/- 5 km/h



Wenn der Montana mitkommt dann geht alles !


----------



## Montana (13. November 2006)

Na was ist denn hier los ?

Ist man mal einem Abend unterwegs ... geht hier das Riesen Gespamme  los. 

Leute dafür gibt es doch extra das KRWT

Bitte dort weitermachen. Dann bleibt  auch Lesbarkeit dieses Threads erhalten. 

*@ bikekiller*

Danke für Dein Lob, stimmt ich bin immer für ein paar längere Strecken gut und wir können uns da auch sehr gut ergänzen. Ich freue mich schon auf heute abend und auf Mittwoch . Nächsten Samstag geht es nicht da ....  schon verplant. 

*EDITH : *

Heute muss es wieder langsam gehen (gefahren werden  ) da _Montana_ etwas Knie Aua. Ich habe mich gestern im KF in der Nähe der sonst so flauschigen Wellness  trails am Wassertretbecken gut auf die Fre$$e gelegt und daher heute etwas ...   Man war das glatt 

Gruß Montana




Tazz schrieb:


> *Was ist denn hier los *...... .................. .............
> 
> Gruß
> Renate
> ...


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2006)

so habe mich dann mal entschlossen werde direkt zum treffpunkt kommen.

also bis später oder fahrt ihr bei regen nicht?


----------



## bikekiller (13. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern im KF in der Nähe der sonst so flauschigen Wellness  trails am Wassertretbecken gut auf die Fre$$e gelegt und daher heute etwas ...   Man war das glatt
> 
> Gruß Montana



Hey Montana,

gib es zu, Du warst platt von dem hohen Tempo am Samstag    

Tempo heute abend ist deutlich langsamer als letzte Woche. Versprochen !

Bis nachher im Regen mit Regenhülle, 
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (13. November 2006)

*bikekiller*

Wenn ich am Samstag von etwas platt war dann von den 1400  hms 

Gut dass wir auch im Regen fahren   

Bis nachher _ 

Montana_




bikekiller schrieb:


> Hey Montana,
> 
> gib es zu, Du warst platt von dem hohen Tempo am Samstag
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2006)

wollte euch nur mitteilen das ich gerade zur tür reingrkommen bin. alles bestens.
jetzt erstmal ne warme wanne bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan79 (13. November 2006)

Kann es sein, dass es nicht jeder mit der Wahrheit so ernst nimmt ???

Der führende Radler des Winterpokals !dirty! ist z. B. am 10.11. - 11 Stunden, am 11.11 ganze 9 Stunden und am 12.11. dann gleich noch 8 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. 

Blue_Dragon macht dann einfach seine 6-7 Stunden aufm Bike, natürlich jeden, bis jeden 2. Tag!

Was für "Tiere"

Naja.....


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2006)

also ich hatte heute eine wunderbare tour erst aleine von spich über mauspfad bis grengel dann ab in den wald quer rüber zum Königsforst um dort nette mitradler zutreffen und die bikekiller-tour mitgeradel troz regen war es schön kurz vor ende bin ich dann wieder links ab in die wahnerheide durch nebeligen wald bis zur Flughafenschneise und über altenrath hinunter nach troisdorf. zum schluß noch durch den spicherwald nach spich

hatte dann 4:51 stunden und 90 km auf dem tacho.

freu mich schon auf mittwoch
und morgen ne kleine runde durch die heide zwischen altenrath und spich


----------



## joscho (14. November 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es nicht jeder mit der Wahrheit so ernst nimmt ???



Wer das globale Ranking des WP ernst nimmt, der ist selber schuld. Vergleiche Dich, wenn nötig, in der Region und unter Leuten, die Du wenigstens ein ganz klein wenig kennst. Da hast Du die Chance auf eine gewisse fairness durch soziale Kontrolle.



> Der führende Radler des Winterpokals !dirty! ist z. B. am 10.11. - 11 Stunden, am 11.11 ganze 9 Stunden und am 12.11. dann gleich noch 8 Stunden unterwegs gewesen.



Ist doch auch Schüler oder Lehrer - da kann man 44h Sport in einer Woche machen


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. November 2006)

Hallo [email protected],

es war wie so oft eine schöne lustige Runde mit allem was da von oben runter kam war es Regen oder eine leichte Dusche ?,egal es hat Spass gemacht,danke fürs guiding schönen Gruß an alle Mitfahrer und Teamkolegen,dann bis Mittwoch 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Konfuzius (14. November 2006)

Ja, schön wars, es hätte etwas weniger luftfeucht sein dürfen...  
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich bei der nächsten Montagstour wieder dabei!

So, und hier noch die Strecke







Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es nicht jeder mit der Wahrheit so ernst nimmt ???
> 
> Der führende Radler des Winterpokals !dirty! ist z. B. am 10.11. - 11 Stunden, am 11.11 ganze 9 Stunden und am 12.11. dann gleich noch 8 Stunden unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> ...



Ich empfehle mal das Studium der Daten vom letzten WP (endlich gibts sowas noch, die 3 WPs vorher sind leider im Nirvana verschwunden)
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal-2005/details.php?u=53934
Der Einzelsieger @dirty sam war ein Marathon-Flachland-Trekkingradler, dem auch keiner seine Stunden glauben wollte.
Diskussionen um unglaubliche Stunden auf dem Rad sind so alt wie der WP selbst, also schon 4 Jahre. Nur hat sich bei den ersten Ausgaben niemand aufgeregt, wozu auch, bei knapp 50 und dann 250 Teilnehmern.
Seit das hier öffentlich läuft und immer mehr Kult um die Sache entsteht (Teamwertung etc.), werden natürlich auch Teilnehmerzahlen und Zweifler mehr. Alles diskutieren bringt nix, es wird keine Regeländerung geben und auch keine hieb- und stichfesten NAchweise über die Echtheit der Einheiten.
Man kann sich nur an bekannten Fahrern/Teams orientieren, deren Ehrlichkeit man meint einzuschätzen zu können. Alles andere ist Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (14. November 2006)

nach der tour gestern muß ich heute wohl in meinen rennradschuhen starten.

die andern waren heute morgen immer noch triefend nass


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2006)

Dank an *bikekiller *für die zügige Abendrunde!

Anfangs erschien es mir recht schnell für einen Trödler, aber nach der ersten Stunde fiel es mir leichter.

Bei der Luftfeuchtigkeit brauchte man kaum Getränk. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (14. November 2006)

*@ bikekiller * 

Noch mal ganz lichen Dank für die geniale Regentour   über nasse Strassen und triefende Feldwege. Ich bin gegeistert, dass Du regelmässig diese oder ähnliche Runden  anbieten möchtest und freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour. 

Übrigens : Eigentlich zählst Du ja zum *KFL-Kernteam *und bist irgendwie _nur  _ "Gast" bei den Flocken oder sehe ich das falsch.  

Viele Grüße und bis Mittwoch

Montana 

_(Nähmaschine)_


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2006)

@Konfuzius:

Danke für die Aufzeichnung! Jetzt kann ich sehen, wo es gestern lang ging.


Gruß Achim


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2006)

bitte mir mal die aufzeichnung zusenden. dann nehme ich leichte veränderungen vor z.b. parallele zur flughafenstraße

dann ist der anfang der tour nicht so gefährlich und ruhiger.

hoffe das ich das nächste mal wieder dabei sein kann.


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2006)

@Stefan79:

Bist du mit Deiner Teamaufstellung zurechtgekommen?

Wenn nicht, im "Team Yeti-Ritter" http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/260
ist noch ein Platz frei!

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Stefan79 (14. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> @Stefan79:
> 
> Bist du mit Deiner Teamaufstellung zurechtgekommen?
> 
> ...




Hi Achim,

vielen Dank!!! Die Jungs sind sogar aus der Umgebung. Liege seit knapp 2 wo flach (leider keine marathon-Bettgeschichte  ) und habe mich um Teambildung nicht mehr gekümmert.

Werde die Jungs mal anschreiben!!

Thx, 

Stefan


----------



## Solanum (14. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Übrigens : @Bikekiller: Eigentlich zählst Du ja zum *KFL-Kernteam *und bist irgendwie _nur  _ "Gast" bei den Flocken oder sehe ich das falsch.
> 
> Viele Grüße und bis Mittwoch
> 
> Montana




  ja!! total falsch!!!  

die is uns!!!

Basta!!

S lanum


----------



## ralf (14. November 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> ...Liege seit knapp 2 wo flach (leider keine marathon-Bettgeschichte  ) ...
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Stefan



   ... wohl ein klein wenig spröde die *Angina* ...   



Danke Gertrud für die Duschtour. Vom Segeln bin ich's ja gewöhnt, aber vom Biken ...?  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (14. November 2006)

für alle die nicht wissen wie köln in der city aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (14. November 2006)

So etwas spät aber besser als nie:

Montag war ein schöner Regentag für 8 kleine Bikerlein, die sich hübsch langsam um den Rhein WP erradelt haben. 

Wie immer waren es die harten Kernbiker aus dem KFL, die ein bisserl Regen nicht kaputt machen kann. 

Diesmal mit nem 18er Schnitt ganz ordentlich im G1 Bereich. 

Danke an alle Begleiter, bis nächste Woche selbe Stelle selbe Zeit andere Tour je nach Wetterlage mit Trails oder eben ohne.

Grüße
bikekiller


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2006)

hoffe es klappt bei mir, wäre gerne wieder dabei

heute waren wir nur zu zweit in der wahnerheide aber zumindest war es von oben trocken


----------



## Stefan79 (14. November 2006)

... wohl ein klein wenig spröde die *Angina* ...   



Naja Ralf,

ist halt noch ne frische Beziehung! Denke 2-3 Wochen sollte Mann ihr schon geben. Wobei es mir lieber wäre, wenn sie dann auch gehen würde, die "Angina"!


War letztens auf ner Feier und habe ein kleines Viedeo gemacht  . Lohnt sich anzusehen! Und - Ton an!!!!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5sXWbYwT9Y&eurl=


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> War letztens auf ner Feier und habe ein kleines Viedeo gemacht  . Lohnt sich anzusehen! Und - Ton an!!!!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5sXWbYwT9Y&eurl=


ATOMROFL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montana (15. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ATOMROFL!!!!!!!!!!



Hat der Kerl das überlebt ? Ich hörte gerade von einem Azubi das er erstickt wäre   .... Wäre natürlich Mega Schei$$e ...


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Hat der Kerl das überlebt ? Ich hörte gerade von einem Azubi das er erstickt wäre  .... Wäre natürlich Mega Schei$$e ...


 
Wahrscheinlich eines der Internet-Mythen. 

Back to KFL!

Drive into the Hardt???
Was ist jetzt mit LowLevel-Singletrails?
Vielleicht nochmal den Wurzeltrail von den Tennisplätzen zum Kadettenweiher, bevor er gesperrt wird? (Ist allerdings angesichts der Feuchte keine LowLevel. )
Programm für 1 oder 2 Stunden mit oder ohne Aussicht auf Köln?

VG Martin


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2006)

anfahrt von spich sind heute 27km zum treffpunkt nach brück

hoffe wir schaffen es pünktlich


----------



## Stefan79 (15. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Hat der Kerl das überlebt ? Ich hörte gerade von einem Azubi das er erstickt wäre   .... Wäre natürlich Mega Schei$$e ...





Denke er hat es überlebt und arbeitet nun für MICRO SOFT


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2006)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Denke er hat es überlebt und arbeitet nun für MICRO *SOFT*


 
Tja, Wind-/Popschutz haben ihren Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (15. November 2006)

Sorry ich hatte was gaaaanz Wichtiges zu tun (Ja kommt vor  )

*@ Martin*

Richtig da war doch noch was  : 


Mein Plan _(Wellnessgruppe ) _für heute ist : 

_(losgelöst davon ob wir die Gruppe überhaupt teilen) 
_

Durch den KF auf schönen Wegen in ca. 45-60 Min. zum Technologie Park BGL dort kriegt *Juchhu* das Kommando und soll uns schnell zur Hardt bringen und uns dort ca.1,5 -2 Std durchs Gelände (LOW Level Single trails d.h. *sehr einfache* wären sehr gut) führen. Danach bitte ich darum uns über einen Altenativweg zum TP BGL via Bensberg wieder in den KF zu bringen. Dort können wir dann je nach fortgeschrittener Zeit noch eine kleine Runde drehen. Gesamt*fahr*zeit der Tour : *3,5 -4 Std*

 Es wird spät aber wir haben schliesslich Winterpokal   

Viele Grüße  

Guido

_Montana_




juchhu schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eines der Internet-Mythen.
> 
> Back to KFL!
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Sorry ich hatte was gaaaanz Wichtiges zu tun (Ja kommt vor  )
> 
> *@ Martin*
> 
> ...


 
Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Idee von Dir.

Ich werde nachher mal zu einer schnelle Hundeinspektionsrunde aufbrechen und mal schauen, wie niedrig wir das LowLevel-Singletrail-Niveau ansetzen müssen/sollen.

Alle echten Downhills und (richtigen) Wurzeltrails sowie diverse Stufenspots lassen wir weg.  

VG Martin

PS: Soll ich zum Treffpunkt kommen,
oder klingelt Ihr bei mir an,
wenn Ihr auf dem Weg in die Hardt seid?  

OKOK, habe verstanden Käptain, mein Käptain.
Wegen der WP-Punkte komme ich zum Treffpunkt.
Ich drehe vorher ein paar Runden, 
damit ich den mir fehlenden Rückweg kompensiere.


----------



## Flow#33 (15. November 2006)

Hmmm, kurzer Blick ins LMB auf die teilnehmende Mitfahrer geworfen und schon übermannt mich das schlechte Gewissen: Da punktet mein gesamtes KFL Team II und ich kann schon wieder nicht, weil mir die Arbeit wie fast jeden Mittwoch einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht...

@ peter1bike, i-men, bernhardwalter: Haut rein und holt uns die Punkte auch wenn ich dadurch weiter in der (teaminternen) Tabelle abrutsche, was zählt ist das Team - bevor uns die IIIer noch völlig enteilen ! 
Ich ziehe dann am Wochenende bei einer Tour im Kölner Westen und in Aachen nach.... 


@ alle anderen: Viel Spass auf der heutigen Tour vielleicht kann ich es nächste Woche mal wieder einrichten.

Bis dann
Gruß
Flo


----------



## Montana (15. November 2006)

Schön,  dass Du Dir selbst schon geantwortet hast  Das zeigt Respekt   

Wenn sich Jörg noch anmeldet, er ist leicht erkältet, dann wäre *d a s *KFL-Team komplett . 

Zur Tour : Bitte suche gut fahrbare STs aus. Es ist jetzt sonnig  und es wird heute abend der Vorhersage nach zwar trocken bleiben , es dürfte aber immer noch sehr glatt  sein auf dem vielen Laub sein. Ich habe am Sonntag erlebt wie schnell man dann auf die Fre$$e fliegt  . 

Sehr schön wäre irgendwie Schloss Bensberg am Schluss der Hardt Tour und dann zurück in den KF. 

Viele Grüße

Guido




juchhu schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Idee von Dir.
> 
> Ich werde nachher mal zu einer schnelle Hundeinspektionsrunde aufbrechen und mal schauen, wie niedrig wir das LowLevel-Singletrail-Niveau ansetzen müssen/sollen.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du Dir selbst schon geantwortet hast  Das zeigt Respekt
> 
> Wenn sich Jörg noch anmeldet, er ist leicht erkältet, dann wäre *d a s *KFL-Team komplett .
> 
> ...


 
Aber, hallo, und was für einen. 

Alles eine Sache der angepassten Geschwindigkeit,
und auf Fre$$e fliegen ist nicht wg. Aua und so. 

Ich werde einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Befahrbarkeit und technischen Anspruch finden.

Schloss Bensberg mit Pflastersteinauffahrt ???
Gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder vom Sportplatz Richtung Kirche hoch oder ab Grube Cox oder "Am Kaiser Baasch" über Straße nach Bensberg hoch.

So schön wie das Bensberger Schloss auch angestrahlt wird,
das ist erstens steil  und zweitens, was m.M. schwerer wiegt, ausschließlich Straße bis zurück zum TP. 

Ich habe vor, an den Moitzfelder Tennisplätzen vorbei in die Hardt, aber Richtung Erdenburg zu fahren. Dort den Singletrail über die Erdenburg runter ins Milchborntal zu nehmen. Über FAB wieder zurück auf den Hardter Rücken. Von dort über STs in Richtung Grube Cox ohne den Stufentrail.
Runde Grube Cox. Zurück zum Hardter Rücken teilweise über ST-Uphill und auf der anderen Seite entweder über FABs oder STs wieder zur Grube Cox.
Später nach ggf. weitern Schleifen wieder durchs Milchborntal zurück um die Erdenburg nach Moitzfeld. Gggf. kurz über Straße um den Hackberg um Krankenhaus mit Blick über Köln. Dann über Siedlungstraße zurück zum TP.

VG Martin 

PS: Bei großer Gruppe finde ich Wald besser als zu kreuzende Straßen.

PPS: Bei den Geländebedingungen mit sowenig Reifenluftdruck wie möglich fahren.
Wer also noch knallharte Reifen von Montag hat,
soll ordentlich viel Luft ablassen.


----------



## ralf (15. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Aber, hallo, und was für einen.
> 
> Alles eine Sache der angepassten Geschwindigkeit,
> und auf Fre$$e fliegen ist nicht wg. Aua und so.
> ...



   

... hört sich an wie das Pfeifen im Walde ...  

Notfalls schiebe ich Dich auch an.  
... und wenn mir dann noch jemand hilft, kannst Du Dir die doppelte WP-Zahl aufschreiben.    

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. November 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hört sich an wie das Pfeifen im Walde ...
> 
> Notfalls schiebe ich Dich auch an.
> ... und wenn mir dann noch jemand hilft, kannst Du Dir die doppelte WP-Zahl aufschreiben.
> ...


 
Tja, die einen pfeifen beim Uphill, andere beim Downhill. 
Also schön lieb zu mir sein,
sonst kommst nachher gar nicht an. 

Aber ehrlich, Straßentraining habt Ihr doch schon am Montag gemacht.
Wenn ich Straße favorisiert fahren wollte, 
hätte ich mir schon lange einen Renner oder Crosser gekauft.

Wir fahren ein paar schöne Runden in der Hardt.
Da wir die meisten STs downhill fahren, 
werden wir die Uphills weitesgehend über FABs fahren. 
Und 200 hm pro 10 km werden auch zusammenkommen.
Also kein Grund, traurig zu sein.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (15. November 2006)

Ich wollte evtl nach dem Schloss Richtung ehem. Treffpunkt der SIT-Touren ... Psssst ... Du weisst schon  ... dort dann wieder in den KF.

Wald ist immer besser wie Strasse habe ich auch mal gedacht ... bis ich die *bikekiller*  Touren kennengelernt habe  

Den ganz steilen Weg wollte ich heute aber besser nicht hoch ....  das habe ich noch nicht ganz geschafft . Werde diesen Berg und damit meine Kondition mal mit meinen max. 4-5 km/h Erfahrungen  (Danke noch mal _* bikekiller *_) überprüfen  ... und / oder unter Glühwein 

So dann plan mal fein  

Viele Grüße

Guido 




juchhu schrieb:


> Aber, hallo, und was für einen.
> 
> Alles eine Sache der angepassten Geschwindigkeit,
> und auf Fre$$e fliegen ist nicht wg. Aua und so.
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (15. November 2006)

jaja... wer mit bikekiller fährt, der fährt gut     etwas langsam aber mit Fleiss kommen auch die +-5 kmh´ler auch mal oben am Berg an.

Und im nächsten Frühjahr werden wir ja sehen, wer die besten Beine hat... 

Samstag gibt es wieder eine Schleich/Trailtour. Also wer mag ab ins LMB.

Gruß und bis gleich
bikekiller


----------



## Montana (15. November 2006)

Ich fand das eine klasse Erfahrung ... sich mal schön zu bremsen und dann soooooviele Hügel zu schaffen und der "Berg" in Bens_berg_ ... der wirklich steil  ist ... müsste so auch zu bezwingen sein ...  

Meine Beine sind auch schon ein bisschen besser geworden  

Gruß und bis später  




bikekiller schrieb:


> jaja... wer mit bikekiller fährt, der fährt gut     etwas langsam aber mit Fleiss kommen auch die +-5 kmh´ler auch mal oben am Berg an.
> 
> Und im nächsten Frühjahr werden wir ja sehen, wer die besten Beine hat...
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (15. November 2006)

Aktuelle Info :

*Jörg @ Schnegge* wird voraussichtlich erscheinen ... sieht ganz gut aus  

Damit besteht die Chance auf zwei Gruppen ... ob wir das machen entscheiden wir wie immer locker vorort  

Noch mal den Hinweis auf das *Schildbürger Angebot *bezüglich seiner GPS - Karten Aktivitäten . 
Ich selbst komme leider nicht früh genug weg.

Gruß 

_Montana_


----------



## ralf (15. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Meine Beine sind auch schon ein bisschen besser geworden
> 
> Gruß und bis später



... hmm, toll.  

Von meinen Beinen kann ich das nicht sagen.   Nun fehlen auch die Samstagsberge.  
Werde heute abend die Sache gaaanz langsam angehen ... ... Backguide?  

Ab morgen früh habe ich dann ein neues Doing auf der Agenda. Da habe ich jetzt schon _*ganz weiche Knie*_ ... eine Mischung aus   und  :kotz: .

Bis gleich, Ralf


----------



## andy_b (15. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

als Neuling im KFL wollte ich heute mal die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker vertreten.
Lese jetzt hier was von 4 Stunden. Im Sinne der Punkte ja schön, aber was habt ihr alle für Funzeln ? Bei mir ist nach 2 1/2 Std. Schluß mit Licht.   

Gruß
andy


----------



## Ziege (15. November 2006)

Hallo,
hab evo/evox und 2 Akkus dafür.

gruss, Silke


----------



## Montana (15. November 2006)

andy_b schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> als Neuling im KFL wollte ich heute mal die Opladener Bahnhofsbiker vertreten.
> Lese jetzt hier was von 4 Stunden. Im Sinne der Punkte ja schön, aber was habt ihr alle für Funzeln ? Bei mir ist nach 2 1/2 Std. Schluß mit Licht.
> ...



Grüß Dich Andy und herzlich willkommen   Wir haben immer welche mit *richtig gutem Licht *dabei und da wird erbarmungslos geschnorrt. Die Touren sind meistens 3-4 Std. lang und irgendwie klappt das auch bei fast Allen keine Ahnung wie ...  

Ich persönlich habe ´ ne Mirage mit *einem* Akku , spare Strom wo ich nur kann  und eine Zusatzleuchte von Conrad  . Damit fahre ich ganz gut.  

So dann mal los ...

Gruß

Guido


----------



## stadtloewe (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

leider habe ich es (trotz Anmeldung im LMB) nicht zu eurer Tour heute geschafft. Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß und seit sturzfrei wieder zurückgekommen.  

Nächste Woche versuche ich es wieder, hoffentlich klappt es!

Alternativ bin ich heute ein paar Runden um den Decksteiner und Adenauer Weiher gefahren, immer brav am Wasser entlang. Das war meine Nightridepremiere! Ich musste mich selbst bei so einer einfachen Strecke extremst konzentrieren. Deswegen meine Frage: Wie anspruchsvoll ist eure Streckenführung? Komme ich dort als MTB-Anfänger zurecht? Konditionell sollte es klappen, da ich Spinning mache und Rennrad fahre.

Gruß Stadtlöwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

so bin auch wieder zuhause

 war echt klasse bei euch im KF und besonders die Hardt hat mir gefallen die muß ich mir auch mal im hellen anschauen.

bin noch schön durch die Wahnerheide zurück nach spich geradelt.

und jetzt ist es schon morgen  noch was essen, ein schönes weizen und dann schlafen

allen eine gute nacht bis bald


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> so bin auch wieder zuhause
> 
> war echt klasse bei euch im KF und *besonders die Hardt hat mir gefallen die muß ich mir auch mal im hellen anschauen.*
> 
> ...


 
Das freut mich. 

Wenn gleich ich im Angebot der Möglichkeiten stark eingeschränkt worden bin 
(diese Wellness-Attitüde hing wie ein Damokles-Schwert über mir  ).

So habe ich direkt beim Start in die Hardt, 
als wir an den Tennisplätzen vorbeifuhren, 
nicht den Wurzeltrail  runter zum Kadettenweiher genommen 
(obwohl er 'bald' gesperrt werden soll)
sondern den Weg über die Erdenburg über Low(est)Level-Singletrails.

Als dann doch die ersten Beschwerden kamen, 
habe ich danach das Programm radikal umgestellt 
und bin bis zur 'Gardaseeabfahrt runter zur Grube Cox' nur noch leichte Trails bzw. den Rest über FABs gefahren. 

Als die technische Anforderung durch lockeres Rollen auf den FABs weg fiel,
löste sich die Stimmung, 
und die TeilnehmerInnen waren alle munter am 'Schwatzen'. 

Mir hats Spass gemacht, 
allerdings auch wieder gezeigt,
dass es mit einer großen Gruppe auf Singletrails schwieriger ist.
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich Alex danken, 
der als treusorgender Hirte die auf der Erdenburg umherirrenden Schafe sicher ins Tal der grünen Auen führte.  

Wer mal Lust auf einen technischen Singletrail Nightride hat 
oder bei Tageslicht eine Hardter Kennenlerntour machen will,
soll sich bitte bei mir melden. 

VG Martin

PS: Wer von den gestrigen TeilnehmerInnen im Dunkeln als ErstbefahrerIn die 'Gardaseeabfahrt zur Grube Cox' gemeistert hat,
bekommt hier von mir ein großes Lob.  

Im Hellen scheitern schon viele AnfängerInnen beim blossen Hinuntersehen.
Das ist der Vorteil der Dunkelheit: Die schwierigeren Spot können nur schlecht hinsichtlich ihrer Beschaffenheit und technischen Anspruches eingeschätzt werden, quasi Augen zu und durch.

PPS: Die Gardaseeabfahrt ist sowohl im Donwhill als auch im Uphill ein Übungsspot meiner Fahrtechnikkurse. (Kleiner Werbeblock fürs nächste Jahr)


----------



## bikekiller (16. November 2006)

Danke an montana und juchu für die schöne Tour gerstern. Insgesamt war es ein bisserl anstrengend, weil ich dachte fahr mal vorher ne Runde um den Flughafen... in 2,5 h... mach ich auch nicht wieder - versprochen !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Danke an montana und juchu für die schöne Tour gerstern. Insgesamt war es ein bisserl anstrengend, weil ich dachte fahr mal vorher ne Runde um den Flughafen... in 2,5 h... mach ich auch nicht wieder - versprochen !
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller


 
JaJa, ein lockerer Anstieg durchs Milchborntal macht bestimmt mehr Höhenmeter als 2,5 h in der Wahner Heide cruisen. 

Sei froh, dass die Mehrheit für FABs pladiert hat,
sonst hätten wir ein paar Singletrails genommen, auch Uphill.

Bei geeigneter Streckenführung sind übrigens 250 hm pro 10 km kein Thema
und das mit technischer Anforderung, 
die deutlich über der KFL-Wellnessattitüde liegt. 

Aber das machen wir besser im Hellen.  

VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. November 2006)

Hallo Jörg @Schnegge,

wollte mich mal kurz für die gestrige schöne Tour bei dir bedanken Schlamm und Wasserlachen waren ja ausreichend vorhanden man(n) mußte eben nur durch,wegen des schweren Geländes war es schön auch mal eine Zwangspause ( wegen Akkuwechsel oder Luftmangel ) einlegen zu können.Tempo war OK.
Meine Laufleistung 76,5 Km  915 HM AV 15,5 und 5.05 Std. Fahrzeit ohne ernsthafte Ausfälle.

Schönen Gruß an alle 

Bernhard II


----------



## joscho (16. November 2006)

Hi stadtloewe,



stadtloewe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider habe ich es (trotz Anmeldung im LMB) nicht zu eurer Tour heute geschafft. Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß und seit sturzfrei wieder zurückgekommen.



Wenn ich das richtige überblicke, so gab es keinen Sturz in der Wellnessgruppe. Nur beinahe wäre Jemand (Name der Red. bekannt in einem Schlammloch verschwunden.



> Alternativ bin ich heute ein paar Runden um den Decksteiner und Adenauer Weiher gefahren, immer brav am Wasser entlang.



Aha, das läst vermuten, dass Du aus dem Kölner Westen kommst. Da gibt es noch ganz nette Gebiete um Königsdorf (Glessenere/Roetgen Höhe) und Brühl (Ville).



> Das war meine Nightridepremiere! Ich musste mich selbst bei so einer einfachen Strecke extremst konzentrieren.



Das ist in einer Gruppe deutlich anders. Wirst Du sehen.



> Deswegen meine Frage: Wie anspruchsvoll ist eure Streckenführung? Komme ich dort als MTB-Anfänger zurecht?



Im "Normalfall" würde ich sagen JA. Gestern war es mal wieder eine besondere Mogelpackung. Hat zwar viel Spass gemacht, aber bei einem Anfänger könnte leicht das Gefühl der Überforderung entstehen. Ist halt auch die Frage wie "sehr Anfänger" - ich zähle mich auch als Anfänger, und werde dies wohl auch noch Monate/Jahre sein. 
Interessant fand ich, dass die gefährlicheren Situationen (subjektiv) nicht die offensichtlichen in der Hardt waren, sondern Löcher, Gehölz usw. unter dem nassen Laub.



> Konditionell sollte es klappen, da ich Spinning mache und Rennrad fahre.



Einfach mal mitfahren - es wurde noch Keiner zurückgelassen. Außer vlt. mal ein Guide. An dieser Stelle ein DANKE an die Guides Juchhu und Montana.

Also, bis nächste Woche.
joscho


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> ...
> Im "Normalfall" würde ich sagen JA. Gestern war es mal wieder eine besondere Mogelpackung. Hat zwar viel Spass gemacht, aber bei einem Anfänger könnte leicht das Gefühl der Überforderung entstehen. Ist halt auch die Frage wie "sehr Anfänger" - *ich zähle mich auch als Anfänger, und werde dies wohl auch noch Monate/Jahre sein. *
> *Interessant fand ich, dass die gefährlicheren Situationen (subjektiv) nicht die offensichtlichen in der Hardt waren, sondern Löcher, Gehölz usw. unter dem nassen Laub.*
> ...
> joscho


 
Es ist immer schwierig bei einer großen Gruppe,
in der man jede(n) Einzelne(n) nicht kennt,
eine realistische Abschätzung der konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Möglichkeiten zu machen.

Ich denke, dass nach der ersten schwierigeren Testfahrt über die Erdenburg (Ringwall) die technische Anforderung stark reduziert wurde.

Naturbelassenen Wege bzw. Trails haben natürlich im Herbst ihre Tücken.
Durch die geschlossene Blätterdecke können Schlammlöcher, Rinnen, Geäst etc. nicht oder zuspät erkannt werden.

Offensichtlich ist ja mindestens eine(r) trotz meiner anders lautenden Anweisung beim Passieren der Wälle nicht meiner Fahrlinie gefolgt und im Schlamm versunken. 

Bei den sonst regelmäßigen gefahrenen Wellnesstrails von Guido haben die gestrigen leicht höheren Anforderungen einen Trainingsreiz für Kopf und Muskeln gesetzt.

Dies regelmäßig eingestreut, im Hellen zugegebenermaßen besser, läßt Dich bei den kommenden regelmäßigen KFL-Touren innerhalb weniger Wochen Deinen Anfängerstatus verlieren.

VG Martin

PS: Bist Du die Gardaseeabfahrt runtergefahren?


----------



## Ziege (16. November 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschoen an Joerg @ Schnecke fuer  die Supertour und das souveraene Guiding (bis auf eine Stelle, gell  ) durch den Schlamm.

Gruss
Silke


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

@juchu
das mit den wurzeltrail brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt das war gestern schon echt ok

hier noch meine kurze Nachlese einer Big MTB-Tour

Ja das stimmt mit großen gruppen ist es immer schwer zu guiden das kenne ich auch ideal sind so 6-max8 leuten darüberhinaus wird es schon schwer den überblick zu behalten. Ich denke aber wenn jeder auf jeden aufpasst klappt das immer und keiner muß im wald zurückbleiben.

also auf viele weitere schöne Wintertouren.

 hoffentlich schneit es bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> @juchu
> *das mit den wurzeltrail brauche ich auch nicht unbedingt das war gestern schon echt ok*
> 
> hier noch meine kurze Nachlese einer Big MTB-Tour
> ...


 
Schade, wäre für alle auf großen glitschigen Wurzeln mit ein paar Stüfchen (ca. 40 cm) und fetten Querwurzeln die richtige Einstieg gewesen.





Trailbeschaffenheit läßt sich über das Foto nur unzureichend vermitteln.

Danach hätte ich direkt das Guiding-Mandat entzogen bekommen. 

In der Hardt sind auf rund 3,5 km² fast 30 km Wegnetz  .
Davon sind weniger als ein Drittel FABs.
Das macht es natürlich schwierig,
z.B. 2 Stunden auf FABs zu cruisen,
ohne Streckenabschnitte doppelt oder mehrfach zu befahren.
Die Hardt hat leider nicht die Größe des KFs oder der Wahner Heide.
Obwohl mit ihren 150 hm Differenz sehr viel abwechslungsreicher und quasi ein Stadtwald ist. 

VG Martin


----------



## joscho (16. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Es ist immer schwierig bei einer großen Gruppe,
> in der man jede(n) Einzelne(n) nicht kennt,
> eine realistische Abschätzung der konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Möglichkeiten zu machen.



Sicherlich, keine Frage. Aber es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum die Teilnehmer die Teilnehmer sind. Egal ob es den Fähigkeiten oder "nur" dem Wunsch entspricht. 



> Offensichtlich ist ja mindestens eine(r) trotz meiner anders lautenden Anweisung beim Passieren der Wälle nicht meiner Fahrlinie gefolgt und im Schlamm versunken.



Ich kann mich an keine Anweisung erinnern. Manche Sachen bekommt man hinten auch einfach nicht mit. Aber diese Stelle meinte ich auch nicht.



> Bei den sonst regelmäßigen gefahrenen Wellnesstrails von Guido haben die gestrigen leicht höheren Anforderungen einen Trainingsreiz für Kopf und Muskeln gesetzt.



Wie gesagt; ich fand es ganz ok. Ob es Aufgabe des Guides ist die ausgesprochenen oder die unausgesprochenen Erwartungen zu erfüllen lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Auf jeden Fall sollte er seine Schäfchen selber wieder einsammeln  



> Dies regelmäßig eingestreut, im Hellen zugegebenermaßen besser, läßt Dich bei den kommenden regelmäßigen KFL-Touren innerhalb weniger Wochen Deinen Anfängerstatus verlieren.



Glaube ich nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich auch ein anderes Verständnis von "Anfänger". 



> PS: Bist Du die Gardaseeabfahrt runtergefahren?



Sind wir das nicht Alle? 

joscho


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> Sicherlich, keine Frage. Aber es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum die Teilnehmer die Teilnehmer sind. Egal ob es den Fähigkeiten oder "nur" dem Wunsch entspricht.


 
Da keine(r) unfreiwillig abgestiegen ist,
mache ich mir keine Gedanken.
Ich erwarte auf der anderen Seite,
dass der Einzelne seine Wünsche zeitnah mir zum Ausdruck bringt.
Und nach der Erdenburgüberfahrt und der Gardaseeabfahrt im Dunkeln war der Rest doch durch und durch eine KFL-Wellness-Tour.



joscho schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an keine Anweisung erinnern. Manche Sachen bekommt man hinten auch einfach nicht mit. Aber diese Stelle meinte ich auch nicht.


 
Ja, das ist ein Problem. Bei einem Mindestabstand von 3-5 m pro BikerInnen hat der Lichterlindwurm schnell eine Länge von über 50 m.
Klar, dass eine Anweisung von mir nicht hinten ankommt.
Allerdings jedesmal anhalten und einweisen,
ist auch nicht drin.

Ich wünschte mir, dass die TeilnehmerInnen von vorne nach hinten die Anweisung wiederholend weitergeben würden.
Das hat zwar etwas kommandierendes Soldatisches an sich,
ist aber sinnvoll.

So ein rechtzeitiger Hinweis auf eine fette Wurzel, Rinne oder Stufe läßt einen dann nicht mehr unachtsam drüberpoltern.



joscho schrieb:


> Wie gesagt; ich fand es ganz ok. Ob es Aufgabe des Guides ist die ausgesprochenen oder die unausgesprochenen Erwartungen zu erfüllen lasse ich mal dahingestellt. *Auf jeden Fall sollte er seine Schäfchen selber wieder einsammeln  *


 
Der Guide mußte mal wieder große Ausstattungs- und Wissensdefizite beheben.
Denn obwohl ich geschrieben hatte, dass zumindest die montäglichen Straßenfahrer ihren Luftdruck auf ein sinnvolles Maß absenken sollten,
sind einige Kandidaten mit Reifenluftdrücken herumgefahren,
die bei der haptischen Kontrolle bei mir das Gefühl eines Vollgummireifens hinterließen.
Dass mit diesen hohen Reifenluftdrücken (insbesondere bei Fullies  )Singletrails und speziellen Hindernissüberfahrungen (z.B. fette Wurzeln) keinen Spass machen bzw. gefährlich sind, sollte einem als Montainbiker !!!
bekannt sein.
Aber offensichtlich geistern immer noch antiquierte Vorstellungen herum,
dass hoher Reifenluftdruck einen niedrigeren Rollwiderstand verursacht.
Allen Anhängern dieser für das Mountainbiken unzureichenden Erklärungsansatz sei das Stichwort Hubarbeit ans Herz gelegt. 
Je höher der Luftdruck, desto weniger federt der Reifen und kompensiert Unebenheiten. Diese ständig aufzubringende Hubarbeit fordert vom Biker mehr Leistung als der vermeintliche Vorteil eines niedrigeren Rollwiderstandes. 
All ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Reifen mit niedrigerem Luftdruck einen deutlich besseren Grip hat. 
Wie gesagt, diese Erkenntnis ist maßgeblich für Geländefahrten.
Für Straßenfahrten kann die Erhöhung des Luftdruckes durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben.



joscho schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich habe ich auch ein anderes Verständnis von "Anfänger".


 
Warten wir es ab.
Hängt natürlich auch stark vom eigenen Anspruch ab.



joscho schrieb:


> Sind wir das nicht Alle?
> joscho


 
Klasse! 

VG Martin

*PS: Mein Fully hat vorne 100 und hinten ca. 130 mm Federweg.*
*Der SAG (Negativfederweg) ist zwischen 25-30% für Geländefahrten eingestellt.*
*Mein Bruttobikergewicht beträgt ca. 95 kg (Tendenz abnehmend),*
*und der Luftdruck meiner Ritchey Z-MAX 2,35" beträgt im Gelände 2,0 bar.*
*Die meisten BikerInnen fahren mit viel zu viel Luftdruck durch die Gegend*
*und berauben sich durch zuwenige SAG (10-15%) einer besseren Haftung und Spurtreue.*


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schade, wäre für alle auf großen glitschigen Wurzeln mit ein paar Stüfchen (ca. 40 cm) und fetten Querwurzeln die richtige Einstieg gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werde mir das nächstes jahr mal im hellen anschauen.


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Werde mir das nächstes jahr mal im hellen anschauen.


 
Besser dieses Jahr, 

denn der Wurzeltrail soll unterhalb der Tennisplätze, 
wo wir links abgebogen sind in Richtung Erdenburg, 
versperrt und rückgebaut werden.
Außerdem soll die Brücke demontiert und die Uferlinie neubefestigt werden.
D.h. selbst wenn Du die Eingangssperre überklettern solltest,
und der Wurzeltrial nicht mit weiteren quergefällten Bäume spassraubend versperrt ist,
könnte es sein, 
dass Du eine kleine Triathloneinheit einlegen musst,
um auf die andere Uferseite zu gelangen.


----------



## i-men (16. November 2006)

RESPEKT Herr Guide @ Jörg @ Schnegge
Sehr schöne Runde, mit homogener Beteiligung und erstklassigem Guiding (vor allem der Zusammenhalt der immerhin 11 Teilnehmer war jederzeit sehr gut)
Keine erwähnenswerten Aus/Abreißer. 

Hat viel Spaß gemacht.



juchhu schrieb:


> Wer mal Lust auf einen technischen Singletrail Nightride hat
> oder bei Tageslicht eine Hardter Kennenlerntour machen will,
> soll sich bitte bei mir melden.



Oder sich demnächst der Schnellness Gruppe anschliessen. Jörg hat uns perfekt über die Trails geführt.



juchhu schrieb:


> Die Gardaseeabfahrt ist sowohl im Donwhill als auch im Uphill ein Übungsspot meiner Fahrtechnikkurse. (Kleiner Werbeblock fürs nächste Jahr)


Genau diese wurde gestern als Uphill auch gemeistert.



bikekiller schrieb:


> Insgesamt war es ein bisserl anstrengend, weil ich dachte fahr mal vorher ne Runde um den Flughafen... in 2,5 h... mach ich auch nicht wieder - versprochen !



Das scheint mir der neueste Trend zu sein  Hallo Bernhard II  
Ihr habt wohl Angst nicht restlos ausgepowert nach Hause zu radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (16. November 2006)

Hier noch das Höhenprofil von Jörgs Gruppe. Es fehlt die Strecke von Kleineichen bis nach Brück, da ich mir die Rückfahrt schenken wollte.





An dieser Stelle auch noch mal DANKE an Helmut @ Schildbürger für die Demonstration des aktuellen Standes seines Kartenprojektes.


----------



## ultra2 (16. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> So habe ich direkt beim Start in die Hardt,
> als wir an den Tennisplätzen vorbeifuhren,
> nicht den Wurzeltrail  runter zum Kadettenweiher genommen
> (obwohl er 'bald' gesperrt werden soll)
> ...



Hallo Juchhu,

geht es wirklich beim Guiden um Selbstbeweihräucherung oder eher darum eine Gruppe, die eine "Wellness-Tour" gebucht hat zu führen. 

Ich bin selbst schon mal den beschriebenen Wurzeltrail gefahren und halte es für relativ unverantwortlich diesen mit besagter Gruppe und den äusserlichen Umständen zu fahren (ich spreche von fahren und nicht Tragen). Ein Guide sollte zusehen, das seine Gruppe Spass hat und er diese unversehrt zurück bringt.

Dann doch lieber die alles in allem eher harmlose Gardaseeabfahrt. Damit ist der Gruppe mehr gedient. Auch wenn vielleicht der Überfahrer Juchhu nicht sein ganzes Können zeigen konnte. Der Gruppe wird es wohl nichts ausmachen 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Hallo Juchhu,
> 
> geht es wirklich beim Guiden um Selbstbeweihräucherung oder eher darum eine Gruppe, die eine "Wellness-Tour" gebucht hat zu führen.
> 
> ...


 
Nene, wie kann man sich über eine Sache aufregen, die 
a) nicht gebucht und
b) dann auch nicht Bestandteil der Tour war. 

Wir sind keinen meiner technischen Singletrails gefahren
mit Ausnahme vielleicht des kurzen Gardaseespots,
auf den ich vorher ausreichend hingewiesen
und ein Tragen bzw. Schieben als Alternative dagestellt habe.

Im Dunkeln kann bestenfalls mein(e) direkte(r) HinterherfahrerIn 
meine möglichen fahrtechnischen Qualitäten beurteilen.

In sofern ist ein KFL-Wellness-Nightride wohl für solche unterstellten Ambitionen denkbar ungeeignet.

Warst Du gestern dabei?
Wenn ja, kann ich Dein Posting überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (16. November 2006)

Wer Martin kennt, der weiß, man kann ihm viel vorwerfen, aber nicht, er hätte irgendwas nicht gesagt. Sollen wir hier wirklich eine Diskussion über Martins Guiding halten? Oder eine oder mehre Umfragen starten?
*
Mir hats jedenfalls Spaß gemacht.*


----------



## ultra2 (16. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> In sofern ist ein KFL-Wellness-Nightride wohl für solche unterstellten Ambitionen denkbar ungeeignet.
> 
> Warst Du gestern dabei?
> Wenn ja, kann ich Dein Posting überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...



Lieber Martin,

genau darum geht es doch. Warum hier schreiben, was wo wie schwierig ist, wenn es bei einem KFL-Wellness-Nightride überhaupt nicht darum geht.

Nein ich war nicht dabei, und beziehe mich lediglich auf Dein Posting.

So, das reicht jetzt auch, ich habe keine Lust auf ein ewiges hin und her geposte. 

Vielleicht habe ich auch alles nur nicht verstanden. Das kommt bei mir öfters vor 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> (1)Wer Martin kennt, der weiß, man kann ihm viel vorwerfen, aber nicht, er hätte irgendwas nicht gesagt. (2)Sollen wir hier wirklich eine Diskussion über Martins Guiding halten? (3)Oder eine oder mehre Umfragen starten?
> 
> *(4)Mir hats jedenfalls Spaß gemacht.*



Na, das liegt an meiner Grünkomponete im Psychotest und natürlich an dem mir verliehen Spitznamen "Erklärbär".
Dann aber bitte nur von denjenigen, die nachweislich mittendrin und nicht nur 'dabei' waren.
Och nö, muss nicht sein.
Ich glaube, Du warst mittendrin, um nicht sogar zu sagen, mein direkter Hinterherfahrer.


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... Ich erwarte auf der anderen Seite,
> dass der Einzelne seine Wünsche zeitnah mir zum Ausdruck bringt.



Nichts lieber als das:

gelöscht


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2006)

Freunde werdet ihr aber auch nicht mehr ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Airhaenz (16. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wer mal Lust auf einen technischen Singletrail Nightride hat
> oder bei Tageslicht eine Hardter Kennenlerntour machen will,
> soll sich bitte bei mir melden.



Meldung. Am liebsten im Hellen, da ich momentan, wie wohl die meisten hier, wenig Tageslichtfreizeit habe - meinetwegen auch im Dunkeln.. 
aber bitte alle fiesen Wege. Ich war das letztemal 2003 in der Hardt und kann mich noch "dunkel" an 2,3 nette Passagen erinnern.
Kennst du auch die Kicker in Forsbach?


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Meldung. Am liebsten im Hellen, da ich momentan, wie wohl die meisten hier, wenig Tageslichtfreizeit habe - meinetwegen auch im Dunkeln..
> aber bitte alle fiesen Wege. Ich war das letztemal 2003 in der Hardt und kann mich noch "dunkel" an 2,3 nette Passagen erinnern.
> Kennst du auch die Kicker in Forsbach?


 
Also fiese Wege gibt es in der Hardt nicht.
Die sind alle grundehrlich. 

Ein schöner (steil mit 40 cm Stüfchen) Wurzeldownhill,
den wohl hier im Forum kaum einer kennt,
ist vorgestern plattgemacht worden. 

Ich versuche mich mal für Samstag früher Nachmittag frei zu schaufeln,
muss aber vorher unbedingt den Garten auf Vordermann gebracht haben,
sonst gibt es Ausfahrverbot.

Die Kicker in Forsbach sagen mir jetzt nichts.

Die nächsten technischen schönen Singletrails sind m.A. nach am Lüderich zu finden.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (16. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die nächsten technischen schönen Singletrails sind m.A. nach am Lüderich zu finden.
> 
> VG Martin



Ich will sie alle   Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Montana (16. November 2006)

* KFL- Winterpokaltour *

* 15.11.2006 Start: 19:00 Uhr   * 

Bericht zur leichten Gruppe Guides: *Montana und Juchhu *

*Teilnehmer -innen*

*KFL- Team*
Renate @ Tazz
Alex @ hama687
Guido @ Montana
Martin @ Juchhu

*KFL-Team II*
Bernhard I  @ freebiker_yam

*KFL-Team III*
Uwe @ easy71

*Rocking Snowflakes*
 @bikekiller

*Team TrÃ¶delkÃ¶nig*
Ralf @ ralf
[email protected] Kettenfresser

*Fitfâ¦.Five*
Frank @ Cheetah

*FrauenSpassTeam*
Renate @ Harnas

*Frosty 5 Rednoses*
 Micha @ Pepin

*Noch ohne Team : *
Uwe @ Rhoder
JÃ¶rg: @ Joscho


Ja genau, diesmal war mal wieder die Hardt dran :hÃ¼pf: Co-guide _Juchhu_ war auch pÃ¼nktlich am Treffpunkt an dem _Tazz_ und _Montana _wegen eines Ã¼berraschenden nÃ¶tigem Schlaucheinbaus   leicht verspÃ¤tet erschienen. 

Die Riesengruppe wurde wieder geschickt geteilt und nachdem wir _Schnegge _und seine Bande los waren ging es gemÃ¼tlich Ã¼ber die gewohnten Wege (Matschetrail und langer Westrail) Richtung Technologie Park BGL. Hier Ã¼bernahm J_uchhu_ das Kommando  und zeigte uns sein zweites Wohnzimmer . Es war aber recht rutschig dort und so wurde eine wirkliche LOW Level Runde gefahren, aber auch die war gespickt mit allerlei Nettigkeiten und Ã¤uÃerst lustigen Wegen. Es war schon etwas FahrtechnikkÃ¶nnen von NÃ¶ten. Wo wir Ã¼berall waren weiÃ der _Juchhu_ am Besten. Die heiÃgeliebte Gardasee Abfahrt war jedenfalls dabei. Am Ende der Runde ging es noch Richtung KH Bensberg â¦ dort genossen wir einen herrlichen Blick Ã¼ber KÃ¶ln. Das war Balsam  fÃ¼r die geschundenen MTB-Seelen. 

Dann ging es zurÃ¼ck in den KF wo nun natÃ¼rlich (der _Montana_ kennt ja nix anderes  ) die Wassertretbecken trails an der Reihe waren. SpÃ¤ter holten wir dann unplangemÃ¤Ã die Schnellness biker um _Schnegge _wieder ein.. War ja klar.  Dann ging es kurz gemeinsam Ã¼ber den bikekillertrail Richtung BrÃ¼ck zurÃ¼ck. Dort trennten sich die Gruppen ( die Wellnesser mussten noch was fahren  ) dann im Wildgehege GelÃ¤nde wieder und trafen separat am Parkplatz ein. Da war _Schnegge _schon lÃ¤ngst weg nach Hause.


Besonderen Dank an *Martin @ Juchhu *fÃ¼r das guiden der Hardtrunde

Danke an alle Teilnehmer der zwei Gruppen    

Und wie immer vielen Dank an *JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge *fÃ¼r das gewohnt erstklassige souverÃ¤ne Aufteilen der Gruppe und co-guiden der schnelleren Meute  

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

Guido


----------



## Montana (16. November 2006)

_*Die KFL-Team Winterpokal BuB - Tag - Tour *_​

_*Mittwoch , 22.11.2006 19:00 Uhr​*_
_


			
				 Johannes der Täufer schrieb:
			
		


Tut Buße, denn das Himmelreich ist nahe herbeigekommen (Mt 3,2)

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Hier umgehend anmelden  




_Montana_​


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> _*Die KFL-Team Winterpokal BuB - Tag - Tour *_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
Erster !  

Sage mal, Käptain, mein Käptain, 
arbeitest Du immer mit demselben LMB-Eintrag 
oder löschst Du immer nach der Tour? 
Jedes Mal wenn ich mir einen alten in der Vergangenheit liegend KFL-Tour-Termin anschauen möchte, 
um mir z.B. anzuschauen,
wer auf der TeilnehmerInnenliste stand,
bekomme ich den Hinweis, 
dass der Termin nicht existiert.  


VG Martin​


----------



## Montana (16. November 2006)

Teammitglied Juchhu  Bisher lösche ich da wöchentliches Angebot  Könnté sonst EDV Probleme bekommen.

Einige wichtige Termine wie die _Urban nightride _der _1. KFL-Tourentag _sind aber als Templates gespeichert. Kann man in Termine die in der Vergangenheit liegen überhaupt noch reinschauen  

So gleich geht es noch auf eine kleine City Runde 

Viele Grüsse

Guido

Übrigens : Sehr lobenswert    




juchhu schrieb:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Erster !
> 
> ...


----------



## Mc Wade (16. November 2006)

Hallo,

möchte nicht versäumen mich auf diesem Wege für die gestrige Runde - insbesondere bei Jörg alias Schnegge - zu bedanken ! Es war eine für die Uhrzeit/Jahreszeit anspruchsvolle Runde - hat spaß gemacht.


@Krampe - ich hoffe Du bist gut zu Hause angekommen !

Gruß 

Willibald


----------



## Krampe (16. November 2006)

Hi,
Das war gestern ne schöööne Tour durch mir noch teils neue Gegenden. 
Ich glaube der KF ist im hellen ist das auch ganz nett 
Aber Reihenfolge nach:
@Pepin, Schöne Strecke von Spich aus. Die Landebahn fand ich im Dunkeln genial und auch sonst komme ich bestimmt nochmal zu euch rüber..
@Schnegge, super Tour aber Du musstest Dich bestimmt bremsen oder? 
@McWade, Danke für das Rückguiding , ich war dann kurz nach 24:00 wieder in Alfter City und hab erst mal mein Belohnungsweizen gezischt (zu dem Berg Pasta natürlich). 
Grüsse Christof


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2006)

@mcwade
hoffe du bist auch gut heimgekommen hoffe ihr seit nicht böse das ich alleine nachhause fahren mußtet


----------



## Tazz (16. November 2006)

Danke für die schöne Mittwochs Tour  
an alle die geführt und mitgefahren sind................. 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. November 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Mittwochs Tour
> an alle die geführt und mitgefahren sind.................



Wo Sie gerade sagen.... Ungefähr so sah sie aus


----------



## Montana (17. November 2006)

*@ Tazz*

Danke fürs Mitfahren  und für Deine netten Worte  

*@ joscho *

Danke für die nette Grafik  

Viele Grüße Guido


----------



## Solanum (17. November 2006)

Hi 
besser spät als nie!!

wollte nur schnell ein "DANKE" an Jörg loswerden! war ne schöne Tour! danke auch fürs" den Weg an Solanums zuhause vorbeiführen  "

  
SOlanum

PS: bis demnächst!


----------



## bikekiller (18. November 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen !

Es ist vorbei - der Samstag war fett, fett, fett. Nicht nur, dass

bernhardwalter 
Cheetah 
Merlin 
JürgenK 
Bikingrules 
Race4Hills 
Enrgy 
reddevil
und 
guide bikekiller

die fast alle Sieben Tour geschafft hätten, nein vielmehr waren heute noch jede Menge Extra Trial, Uphills, Transfers und noch mal Trails drin. 

Nachdem mich die Damen alleine um 11:11 haben stehen lassen, sahen die Herren die gekommen waren nicht besonders langsam aus. (Dicke Waden). Also gut, alle gleich noch einmal geimpft und ab ging es wie gewohnt auf den Petersberg. Das war dank der Herren mit 6 km/h möglich und keiner ist ausgebüxt. 

Der Trail runter war für alle kein Problem, keiner ist abgestiegen (Dank der Blätter die die schlimmen Steine verdeckt hatten. Dann wieder rauf Richtung Ölberge mit 2 Extras, die hier nicht verraten werden...  

Ölberg wurde gesplittet, die schnellen Herren durften den Trail rauf die anderen die Schotterpiste rauf und runter alle über die Trails.

Dann kurz die Löwenburg 2x hin und her mit collen Trails zur Ökopfütze wo wir 2 verloren hatten aber bald wieder fanden...

Dann rüber in geheimes Terrain (Danke an Boris an dieser Stelle für das Guiding). Runter zum Rhein und noch mal für die echten Kerle und 1 lahme Ente rauf auf den Drachenfels mit 7 km/h und Knaller Sonnenuntergang und Abfahrt ohne Hinterradbremse im Dunkeln durch das Nachtigallental. 

Danke an die Truppe ! Gerne fahre ich wieder mit euch.

1400 hm, 56 km, 5:00 Fahrzeit, 6 h auf Achse

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## JürgenK (18. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen !
> 
> Es ist vorbei - der Samstag war fett, fett, fett. Nicht nur, dass
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Geduld und für die angenehme Tour. Nette Leute und tolle Gegend. 

Bis denn mal

JürgenK


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. November 2006)

Hi Gertrud @Bikekiller,

hat mich gefreut mal wieder mit Dir fahren zu können   ,danke für den Tourenbericht  mit den teilweise verborgenen Einzelheiten ,die es aber in sich hatten.Trotz des zwischenzeitigen Regeneinbruches blieb der netten Gruppe die gute Stimmung erhalten, ich finde diese Art des Ausdauertrainings mit langsamen Geschwindigkeiten und ausreichend Gesprächen  ( wobei die Bergauf Fahrt mir angenehmer erscheint ) optimal,hatte am Abend keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen außer einen Bärenhunger.
Freue mich schon auf Montag,wird wohl aber nicht so eine Wellness Tour wie die letzten Male werden,oder ,egal ich fahre mit.
Noch einen schönen ( verregneten ) Sonntag.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Dann rüber in geheimes Terrain (Danke an Boris an dieser Stelle für das Guiding).



Soso, im 7Gebirge gibt es noch ein geheimes Terrain  

Der Boris fährt doch nur die breiten Pisten, wenn er das Guiding übernimmt


----------



## supasini (19. November 2006)

hi gertrud!
war klasse, du hast die männertruppe gut im griff gehabt.
aber: ich war auch dabei!!!  
immerhin warens bei mir am schluss 120 km/1500 Hm und das gab fette 31 Punkte. 
Ich bin aber heilfroh, dass ich nicht noch mit auf den drachenfels gekommen bin - ab meckenheim habe ich einen großteil des rückwegs (noch ca. 20 km) überwiegend im stehen verbracht, mein popöchen ist solch langen einheiten nicht gewohnt! (und wird definitiv auch nicht daran gewöhnt werden, ich frag mich wirklich, wie die WP-Könige mit mehreren Tagen hintereinander >30 Pt. das hinkriegen )


----------



## Red Devil (19. November 2006)

sarkastische Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... ... Der Boris fährt doch nur die breiten Pisten, wenn er das Guiding übernimmt



 Ätsch Uwe das war ja auch ein geheimer Forstwege   


Gruß Boris


----------



## Red Devil (19. November 2006)

Hallo Bikekiller(in) ,

von mir auch noch besten Dank an die Giudöse und restlichen Mitfahrer für die nette Tour, bei Plaudertempo und in angenehmer Gesellschaft. 

Einzig die Schutzhütten sollten nicht so im Wege rum stehen. die Gefahr ist doch so groß das man(n) eine übersieht und dagegen fährt. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

@bikekiller

wird heute bei mir etwas schwer mit der tour habe mir das knie vertreten. da kann ich heute nicht so viel radeln vieleicht besuche ich euch am treffpunkt und sage euch guten tag


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. November 2006)

@bikekiller
weiß noch nicht ob ich es heute abend schaffe. wartet daher nicht auf wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin.


----------



## bikekiller (20. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> @bikekiller
> 
> wird heute bei mir etwas schwer mit der tour habe mir das knie vertreten. da kann ich heute nicht so viel radeln vieleicht besuche ich euch am treffpunkt und sage euch guten tag



Kein Problem, wir switchen einfach um auf die Rhein Runde, wenn alle einverstanden sind ?! Ist mir auch lieber, nach der Samstagstour. Die Hubberl fahren wir dann schon noch einmal im WP !

Gruß
bikekiller


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

dann schau ich mal wie es klappt werde dann eventuell mit dem rennrad oder trekkingrad kommen. sollte ich nicht am treffpunkt sein könnt ihr ruhig ohne mich starten.


----------



## Montana (20. November 2006)

*@ bikekiller *  

Was hältst Du von den Hubbeln am kommenden Samstag   ?
Dazu noch ein wenig KF / Lüderich   ....  das Guiden können wir uns ja teilen .. . 




bikekiller schrieb:


> Kein Problem, wir switchen einfach um auf die Rhein Runde, wenn alle einverstanden sind ?! Ist mir auch lieber, nach der Samstagstour. Die Hubberl fahren wir dann schon noch einmal im WP !
> 
> Gruß
> bikekiller




Lieber Micha 

Ich glaube ich   spinne   .... das kannst Du doch nicht machen  
Da komme ich (und andere )  evtl. nicht mehr recht mit ....   

Bis heute Abend

_Guido_




			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> dann schau ich mal wie es klappt werde dann eventuell mit dem rennrad oder trekkingrad kommen. sollte ich nicht am treffpunkt sein könnt ihr ruhig ohne mich starten.


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. November 2006)

na super. jetzt habe ich extra heute morgen noch die straßenbereifung runter und die nobbies für's gelände wieder aufgezogen  da weiß ich erst recht nicht ob ich es heute schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> na super. jetzt habe ich extra heute morgen noch die straßenbereifung runter und die nobbies für's gelände wieder aufgezogen  da weiß ich erst recht nicht ob ich es heute schaffe



Der WP-Profi hat für solche Fälle entweder 2 Satz Laufräder oder besser mehrere Bikes...


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Micha
> 
> Ich glaube ich   spinne   .... das kannst Du doch nicht machen
> Da komme ich (und andere )  evtl. nicht mehr recht mit ....
> ...



keine angst kann euch ja dann eh nur bis zur aggerbrücke in lohmar begleiten.


----------



## Montana (20. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der WP-Profi hat für solche Fälle entweder 2 Satz Laufräder oder besser mehrere Bikes...




Oder nur einen  und ne gute Luftpumpe ... gejammert wird jedenfalls nicht   

_*@ bikekiller*_

sorry ich sehe gerade, dass ihr Samstag wieder im 7G unterwegs seid.   Ich überlege mir das noch 

... ansonsten werde ich mal ein paar Hügel  hier fahren.

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der WP-Profi hat für solche Fälle entweder 2 Satz Laufräder oder besser mehrere Bikes...



ich kann nur mehrere räder empfehlen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...  ansonsten werde ich mal ein paar Hügel  hier fahren.
> Gruß
> Guido


Hallo Guido,
wäre bei entsprechend früher Startzeit evtl. dabei. Was denkst du über "Rund umme Dhünn"? Mit Start am Forsthaus Bensberg? 60/800/4:00? So ein bisschen gemächlich?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bikekiller (20. November 2006)

Hallo Montana,

ich rechne fest mit Dir am Samstag !!! Diese Trails kannst Du locker alle fahren. Versprochen. Und die die wir nicht fahren können, schieben wir gemütlich. Kein Problem. 

Tempo wie immer bergauf 5 km/h sonst gibt es blaue Schienbeine für Raser.

Du hast es versprochen    

Gruß
bikekiller



Montana schrieb:


> Oder nur einen  und ne gute Luftpumpe ... gejammert wird jedenfalls nicht
> 
> _*@ bikekiller*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (20. November 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> wäre bei entsprechend früher Startzeit evtl. dabei. Was denkst du über "Rund umme Dhünn"? Mit Start am Forsthaus Bensberg? 60/800/4:00? So ein bisschen gemächlich?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Grüß Dich Stefan, 

das wär doch mal eine nette Alternative , da bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren. Wäre gut wenn wir dann _relativ_ langsam und gemütlich unterwegs wären.  Ich check das ab und melde mich sehr bald. Start 10:00 Uhr wäre das OK ? Schick Dir noch ´ne PN  

Viele Grüße

Guido


EDITH : 

*@ bikekiller*

Es geht nicht um die trails das geht schon  .... eine Alternative wär ja auch mal ganz nett.
Mal sehen was sich ergibt. Entweder um die Dhünn oder im 7G .... Wir sehen uns gleich 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

schade das ich samstag im westerwald bin aber irgendwan schaffe ich es auch mal mit euch im 7G zu fahren

übrigens freut es mich das der baurat auch heute dabei ist


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

War wieder nett mit euch zu radeln, aber @bikekiller das mit dem Wetter mußt du noch lernen.
auch danke das ihr auf mein Rennrad Rücksicht genommen habt.
ich habe jetzt schon wieder warme Füße.

Hoffe ihr hattet noch Spaß.

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (21. November 2006)

Eine schöne Runde um den Rhein im strömenden Regen. Das hatte schon etwas. Naja. 

bernhardwalter 
Montana 
haleakela 
peter1bike 
Pepin 
Herr Baurat 
Schnegge 
Bikenstoffel 
und bikekiller

waren tapfer genug und hatten auch noch jede Menge Spaß an der Tour. Wie immer nette Gespräche und ein angenehmes Tempo. Am Anfang war ich ein bisserl schlapp wegen der Hubbel in Richtung Altenrath...  aber dann ging es wieder fein.

Bis nächste Woche, Mittwoch oder Samstag !


----------



## Montana (21. November 2006)

Danke *bikekiller* für die schöne Tour   

Das war Winterpokal live. Sooooo nass war ich noch niiiieee  aber das war schon  goil  ich hätte mir vor Freude mein Beinkleid zerreissen können. ... aehmm ..... ich glaube ich habe auch ...  

Ich hätte unmöglich die 4 Std noch voll machen können ... es blieb bei 3:52 ... sonst wäre ich 100 %ig erfroren 

Bis zum nächsten Mal

_Montana_

Wo war denn der Herr Baurat   




bikekiller schrieb:


> Eine schöne Runde um den Rhein im strömenden Regen. Das hatte schon etwas. Naja.
> 
> bernhardwalter
> Montana
> ...


----------



## Pepin (21. November 2006)

der herr baurat hat immer ein tarnkleid an daher sieht man ihn nicht.

@montana
was machst du denn im winter wenn du jetzt schon kurz vor dem erfrierungstot bist


----------



## bikekiller (21. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> der herr baurat hat immer ein tarnkleid an daher sieht man ihn nicht.
> 
> @montana
> was machst du denn im winter wenn du jetzt schon kurz vor dem erfrierungstot bist



er hat gestern nen kleinen Striptease hingelegt....


----------



## Montana (21. November 2006)

..... aehhmmmm .....  .... stimmt ..... aber aus extremer Not  heraus .....  



bikekiller schrieb:


> er hat gestern nen kleinen Striptease hingelegt....


----------



## Pepin (21. November 2006)

so was macht ihr unterwegs tztztz... muß ich das nächste mal ne film kamera mitbringen was?
also bis zur nächsten tour. werde heute nochmal ne rennrad runde fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (21. November 2006)

Hallo bikekiller und @all wo dabei waren,

diesmal war es eine wirkliche Wellnesstour ( es gab Wassermassagen von allen Seiten,soviel man haben wollte ).ich war froh das ich mir in der Werkstatt trockene Klamotten anziehen konnte,wegen den wasserundurchlässigen Schuhen ( Wasser rein ja aber Wasser raus nein )hatte ich schon Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen,trotz alledem war auch die gestrige Tour,dank supernetten Unterhaltungen mit dem einen  oder der anderen  , ein voller Erfolg des radelns wegen.
Guido du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht,wer bei diesem Wetter versucht seinem Partner klar zu machen Radfahren ist toll muß wohl doch irgendwo nen Sprung in der Schüssel haben ( Zitat des Partners ) aber sie wissen nicht was ihnen so alles entgeht.
Meine Tourdaten wie folgt:
55 KM    220 HM     3Std. 1Min. Fahrzeit      AV 18,2 km     Max. Steigung 8 %

Einen schönen erholsamen Arbeitstag bis Mittwoch 

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (21. November 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Einen schönen erholsamen Arbeitstag bis Mittwoch...
> 
> Bernhard II



wo arbeitest Du denn ????


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> wo arbeitest Du denn ????




Ich bin nicht auf der Flucht aber immer da wo am wenigsten los ist   
denn Arbeit kann ja auch eine nette Beschäftigung sein  so und nun mach ich Feierabend  

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. November 2006)

@ all,

hat jemend Lust morgen am Mittwoch schon eine kleine Aufwärmrunde von ca. 2 Std. bis 2,5 Std. über Strasse oder ähnliches mitzumachen,bevor es mit den KFL`ern ab in den wald geht,ich werde so gegen 16.30 Uhr von Rath aus losfahren,ein bekannter Treffpunkt wäre z.B. An der Bud in Rath oder 16.45 Uhr altbekannter Treffpunkt in Brück.
Vieleicht fährt ja jemand mit,ganz easy und locker.

Schönen gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (21. November 2006)

also ich werde morgen wieder um 17:20 wieder ab Spich über die wahnerheide zum Treffpunkt starten wer mit will anmelden.

also bis morgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. November 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> hat jemend Lust morgen am Mittwoch schon eine kleine Aufwärmrunde von ca. 2 Std. bis 2,5 Std. über Strasse oder ähnliches mitzumachen,bevor es mit den KFL`ern ab in den wald geht,ich werde so gegen 16.30 Uhr von Rath aus losfahren,ein bekannter Treffpunkt wäre z.B. An der Bud in Rath oder 16.45 Uhr altbekannter Treffpunkt in Brück.
> Vieleicht fährt ja jemand mit,ganz easy und locker.
> ...




ich glaube da ist jemand bikesüchtig geworden...


----------



## Pepin (22. November 2006)

sind wir das nicht alle irgendwie.


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> sind wir das nicht alle irgendwie.



Na, gott sei dank nicht alle. Manche werden es kaum glauben aber es gibt tatsächlich noch ein Leben ausserhalb der Arbeit und des Radfahrens. 

Wenn ich mir die Punkte der Führenden so ansehe gibt es das wohl wirklich nicht für alle. 

Ich muss nicht bei jedem sch... Wetter auf dem Rad sitzen. Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht meine ganzen Punkte vor dem Kamin "erfahren" haben. 

Ja, ich kann mich auch anderweitig beschäftigen. Und gewinnen will ich den WP auch nicht.  

Also: Schön so weitermachen! 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. November 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich glaube da ist jemand bikesüchtig geworden...




Natürlich nicht wirklich will nur die wartezeiten sinnvoll nutzen

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Rhoder (22. November 2006)

Hallo Bikekiller...
Die Tour am Samstag im 7Gebirge ist als technisch -leicht - beschrieben worden in der AUsschreibung.
Wie leicht ist leicht, z.b. im Vergleich zu der "Anfängertour" letzten Mittwoch (was ich nicht als Wellnesstour empfand von den Wurzelbergabstrecken).
Meine Partnerin ist Steinetechnischbergab noch unerfahren, also Wurzeltrails gehen da nicht..

Gruß Rhoder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

als Erster eingetragen ,
und ebenfalls als Erster wieder ausgetragen. 

Bin gerade von einer lockeren Hunderunde mit Fahrtechniktraining zurrückgekommen.
Was sich gestern angekündigt hat,
fand nun heute seine Bestätigung.

Meine Bremsbeläge sind runter und machen häßliche Geräusche. 

Also, viel Spass auf den Wellnesstrails. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Meine Bremsbeläge sind runter und machen häßliche Geräusche.



Magura Beläge? Wenn die auf den "Verschleißnoppen" schleifen, feil die Dinger runter und du hast nochmal solang Freude an den Belägen!


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Magura Beläge? Wenn die auf den "Verschleißnoppen" schleifen, feil die Dinger runter und du hast nochmal solang Freude an den Belägen!


 
Shimpanso BR-M 555.
Wenn die Geräusche machen,
sind keine 'Beläge' mehr da,
dann bremst Du nur noch die Abstandshalterfeder platt.

Ich habs auch übertrieben,
die letzten Matschtouren haben ihnen den Rest gegeben.
Waren jetzt ca. 1 Jahr drauf und haben, glaube ich, ca. 4.800 km runter.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (22. November 2006)

Es ist jetzt *15:47 *. Da müsste doch noch was gehen. Was sagt denn Dein Spezi ...  ... 

Hau rein , Martin  




juchhu schrieb:


> Shimpanso BR-M 555.
> Wenn die Geräusche machen,
> sind keine 'Beläge' mehr da,
> dann bremst Du nur noch die Abstandshalterfeder platt.
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Shimpanso BR-M 555.
> Wenn die Geräusche machen,
> sind keine 'Beläge' mehr da,
> dann bremst Du nur noch die Abstandshalterfeder platt.



Ist mir letzten Samstag im 7GB auch passiert - Feder raus und weiter gehts, eine Tour überleben die Dinger auch so!


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Magura Beläge? Wenn die auf den "Verschleißnoppen" schleifen, feil die Dinger runter und du hast nochmal solang Freude an den Belägen!



Ich schleife die einfach mit der Bremsscheibe runter. Sind vom Material halt viel weicher, daher kann es der Bremsscheibe eigentlich nichts ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. November 2006)

klare anzeichen von aurede und keine lust


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> klare anzeichen von aurede und keine lust


 
Da können und sollen sich die anderen einen Kopp drüber machen. 

Wenn im Downhill die Bremsen keine (Brems)Wirkung mehr zeigen
und nur noch eine Geräuschkulisse produzieren,
dann ist bei mir Schluss mit lustig.

Selbst der Hund konnte mich auf dem rutschigen Downhill nicht einholen (trotz 4PD fourPadsDrive  ),
und ich habe angesichts der starkzunehmenden Geschwindigkeit schon große Kinderaugen gemacht. 

Nene, man muss auch mal "Nein" sagen können.

VG Martin

PS: Vorne war blank und die Feder abgerissen.


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> PS: Vorne war blank und die Feder abgerissen.


Hauptsache vorne ist nicht der Gummi gerissen... 


Naja, dann warst du mit den Belägen wohl doch schon weiter als ich dachte.
Das Federblech bei Shimano ist ja auch noch dünner als die Noppen von Clara und Julie (höhö), da ist dann wirklich nicht mehr viel Belag drauf. Wenn dann einmal der Belagträger schleift, sollte man wirklich schleunigst wechseln, denn dann kann auch die Scheibe gute Riefen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. November 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hauptsache vorne ist nicht der Gummi gerissen...
> 
> 
> Naja, dann warst du mit den Belägen wohl doch schon weiter als ich dachte.
> Das Federblech bei Shimano ist ja auch noch dünner als die Noppen von Clara und Julie (höhö), da ist dann wirklich nicht mehr viel Belag drauf. Wenn dann einmal der Belagträger schleift, sollte man wirklich schleunigst wechseln, denn dann kann auch die Scheibe gute Riefen bekommen.


 
Gummi???   

JaJa, ein leichtes Schleifen, welches gestern bzw. heute deutlich hörbar war, hatte sich schon vor zwei Wochen angekündigt.

Die letzten drei Touren seit Freitag haben ihnen den Rest gegeben.  

Aber schön, dass ich von Dir Absolution bekomme. 
Fühle ich mich gleich besser.


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2006)

So, ich hoffe, Gertrud ist mir nicht böse, aber ich habe für den Samstag ihre Anfahrbeschreibung für das 7 Gebirge missbraucht und eine kleine Parallelveranstaltung in's Leben gerufen.

Da ich ja hoffe, das Karin bei euch mitfährt, würde es ja ganz gut passen....und ich dürfte mich auch noch ein wenig austoben.


----------



## Pepin (22. November 2006)

war heute wieder eine super tour
danke an den guide danke an mcwade und bernhardwalter die mich auf dem hinweg und an mcwade und mtb-kao die mich auf dem rückweg begleitet haben.
und an die mir lichtspendende frau.

bis bald


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2006)

Und ich danke der Lichtspendenden Frau ihrem Mann  für die Beleuchtung samt Akku ......................................( ich glaub der brennt morgenfrüh noch   )

Zum Thema 

Ach was hat das wieder super viel Spass gemacht................ 
Danke für die sehr schöne Wellness Tour        .
Und Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind für die nette Unterhaltung    

Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. November 2006)

jau, war schön mal wieder bei den wellnässern zu fahren  guido schafft es immer wieder mich mit neuen wegen zu überraschen  die rückfahrt durch die wahner heide war leider etwas feucht. naja, kfl-wetter halt 

bis zur nächsten tour


----------



## Montana (23. November 2006)

*bikekiller *ist unterwegs daher von mir die kurze Antwort :

Ist ´ne geile Idee , Uwe ....  kann mir nicht vorstellen dass _Gertrud _Dir böse ist.

Späteres Treffen wäre  Hyper Klasse  

Grüße us Kölle
Guido





Handlampe schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe, Gertrud ist mir nicht böse, aber ich habe für den Samstag ihre Anfahrbeschreibung für das 7 Gebirge missbraucht und eine kleine Parallelveranstaltung in's Leben gerufen.
> 
> Da ich ja hoffe, das Karin bei euch mitfährt, würde es ja ganz gut passen....und ich dürfte mich auch noch ein wenig austoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (23. November 2006)

@all,

hallo Michael @Pepin das mit der Vortour  durch die Wahner Heide finde ich eine gute Idee,wenn du sowas öfters anbietest komme ich gerne zum abholen vorbei.
Hallo Jörg @ schnegge die gestrige Tour hatte schon was führ sich,zeitweise kam ich mir vor wie ein Schaufelbagger im Matschloch wundere mich jedes Mal dass trotzdem vieles fahrbar bleibt,hat mir trotzdem Spass gemacht,den steilen Uphill Trail werde ich beim nächsten mal wieder anfahren bis es passt.
Hier meine Tourdaten:
91 KM      905 HM     AV 17,2 km       Fahrzeit 5 Std. 32 min.  

Schönen Gruß an alle Mitfahrer beider Gruppen,dann bis Samstag in der Wellnessgruppe

Bernhard II


----------



## Mc Wade (23. November 2006)

Hallo,

dank an alle fuer eine schoene Tour, auch in der Genussbikergruppe gab es konditionelle Herrausforderungen - erinnere da an die Auffahrt zum Tuetberg !
Die diversen Schlampassagen taten ihr uebriges .

Besonderer Dank an [email protected] und [email protected] fuer eine gut gefuehrte Tour Spich Brück und zurueck sowie KFL Tour !

Hat mir wieder riesen Spass gemacht und moechte es gerne wiederholen !

Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2006)

Also dann hier für nächste Woche:
Fahrt zum KFL-Treffpunkt nach Brück von Troisdorf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3669


----------



## bikekiller (23. November 2006)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Hallo Bikekiller...
> Die Tour am Samstag im 7Gebirge ist als technisch -leicht - beschrieben worden in der AUsschreibung.
> Wie leicht ist leicht, z.b. im Vergleich zu der "Anfängertour" letzten Mittwoch (was ich nicht als Wellnesstour empfand von den Wurzelbergabstrecken).
> Meine Partnerin ist Steinetechnischbergab noch unerfahren, also Wurzeltrails gehen da nicht..
> ...



Hallo !

Die Tour ist auch für Anfänger fahrbar, wenn er/sie sein Rad gut bergab schieben kann. So mache ich es jedenfalls immer ich schaue mir an was die anderen machen, sehe mir die Stelle an und entscheide mich dann zum fahren oder schieben. Auf Laub ist es immer dann rutschig, wenn es regnet und wenn man nicht weiß ob Wurzeln darunter liegen. Aber dafür sind wir MTB´ler. Tempo ist immer 5 km/h bergauf weil ich nicht schneller kann. Wer den guide überholt bekommt ein blaues Schienbein und runter fährt jeder wie er kann also sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## Flow#33 (23. November 2006)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer !

Hat mir gestern mal wieder gut gefallen, auch wenn das Wetter nocht mehr sommerlich ist .
Denke Bernhards Beschreibung trifft es ganz gut:



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg @ schnegge die gestrige Tour hatte schon was führ sich,zeitweise kam ich mir vor wie ein Schaufelbagger im Matschloch



Besonders gefreut hat mich, dass ich jetzt (fast) mein ganzes WP-Team auch persönlich kenne. 

 Übrigens, alle drei KFL-Teams sind Top 30 ! 

Danke auch an den werten Pathfinder Guide. 

Nächsten Mittwoch bin ich schon im Kölner Westen verplant - mal sehen wann ich es mal wieder zum KFL schaffe. 

Bis dahin frohes Radeln 
Florian
PS: @ KFL II - konnte leider nur grob abschätzen wie lang unsere Tour gedauert hat, hab mir jetzt erstmal 13 Punkte notiert (dürfte grob stimmen), werde mich da aber an Eure Werte halten und notfalls ändern...


----------



## Schnegge (23. November 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> @ KFL II - konnte leider nur grob abschätzen wie lang unsere Tour gedauert hat, hab mir jetzt erstmal 13 Punkte notiert (dürfte grob stimmen), werde mich da aber an Eure Werte halten und notfalls ändern...



Hallo Florian, ich hatte genau 3h und 31sec auf dem tacho  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Tempo ist immer 5 km/h bergauf weil ich nicht schneller kann. Wer den guide überholt bekommt ein blaues Schienbein und runter fährt jeder wie er kann also sollte es kein Problem sein.



Bin ja letzten Samstag erstmalig dieses Tempo gefahren. Nach den ersten Kilometern zum Petersberg hatte man sich daran gewöhnt, einfach statt im 4. oder 5. Gang eben ganz lässig im 1. oder 2. Gang bergauf zu fahren. Das hatte den Vorteil, daß man sich auch bergauf ausgiebig mit den Mitfahrern unterhalten konnte - eine Tatsache, die mir bergauf bislang verwehrt blieb  , da ich bei den sonst gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten anderer Touren am Berg meist Puls 160 bis 190 habe und nur den Gesprächen der schnelleren lauschen kann. Viel mit reden ist dan nicht. 
Hier aber war alles ganz locker und ich hatte am Abend einen Durchschnittspuls von 139 - und das nach über 1100Hm, die ich in den Beinen eigentlich überhaupt nicht gespürt habe. Eher machte mir schon die lange Fahrzeit sitzmäßig zu schaffen, daher auch mein Verweigern der abschließenden Drachenfelsbesteigung. Daß es da einen tollen Sonnenuntergang zu bewundern gab, konnte ich bei der Heimfahrt aus dem Auto erahnen und war die richtige Belohnung derer die durchgehalten haben.
Also bergauf war alles kein Problem, es wurden auch gut befahrbare Wege gewählt, die leichtes Kurbeln möglich machten. 
Bergab "durften" wir schnelleren dann frei nach Gusto die Fahrspuren und das Tempo wählen, unten wurde alles wieder eingesammelt.
So kam dann jeder auf seine Kosten und es war eine gelungene Tour! 
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich sicher nochmal vorbeischauen.

Grüße enrgy


----------



## Montana (23. November 2006)

* KFL- Winterpokaltour *

*BuB-Tag Tour * â¦. Und gebÃ¼Ãt  haben wir auch ...  

* 22..11.2006 Start: 19:00 Uhr   * 

Bericht zur leichten Gruppe     Guide: *Montana *

*Teilnehmer -innen*

*KFL- Team*
Renate @ Tazz
Guido @ Montana

*KFL-Team II*
Bernhard I  @ freebiker_yam

*KFL-Team III*
Uwe @ easy71

*Team TrÃ¶delkÃ¶nig*
[email protected] Kettenfresser

*Fitfâ¦.Five*
Frank @ Cheetah

*FrauenSpassTeam*
Renate @ Harnas

*Frosty 5 Rednoses*
Lars @ Mtb-Kao
Michael @ Pepin

*Noch ohne Team : *
Willibald @ McWade 

Trotz dem schlechten Wetter der letzten Tage traf sich eine groÃe Meute  MTB Begeisterter zur BuB â Tag Schlammschlacht. *Schnegge* zog mit seiner Bande diesmal Richtung Hardt / Odenthal und wir Wellnesser  nahmen die gewohnte KF Trainingsrunde mit einem Abstecher zu den trails :hÃ¼pf: an der Forsbacher MÃ¼hle. Einige Passagen waren grenzwertig  fahrbar wegen dem nassen durchgeweichtem Untergrund aber alles war gut machbar und nach ca. 3 Std effektiver Fahrzeit und ca. 40 km und ca. 500 hms waren wir wieder zurÃ¼ck an unserer Startecke.  

Danke an alle Teilnehmer der zwei Gruppen    

Und wie immer vielen Dank an *JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge *fÃ¼r das gewohnt erstklassige souverÃ¤ne Aufteilen der Gruppe und co-guiden der schnelleren Meute  

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe   Guido

Neuer Termin : 29.11.2006 19:00 Uhr .-

Hier umgehend anmelden. Es lohnt sich â¦.


----------



## Flow#33 (23. November 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Florian, ich hatte genau 3h und 31sec auf dem tacho
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Danke @ Jörg ! Ziehe mir dann einen Punkt ab im WP - war ja nur grob geschätzt...
----> Kannst Du mir vielleicht auch noch die KM und HM verraten, da mein Tacho leider neben meinem Rücklicht, dem Ersatzschlauch usw. in der Wohnung geblieben ist 

Gruß Flo


----------



## i-men (24. November 2006)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> ----> Kannst Du mir vielleicht auch noch die KM und HM verraten, da mein Tacho leider neben meinem Rücklicht, dem Ersatzschlauch usw. in der Wohnung geblieben ist



So nun auch mein kleiner Beitrag zur Schnegge Tour. 





War wie immer super Klasse. Neue Trails, nette Leute und perfektes Guiding.
 DANKE

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es den anderen (ausser Jörg natürlich) ging, aber ich hatte keine lückenlose Orientierung.
Daher mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung.

Zuerst ging es durch Frankenforst und Lückerath in die Hardt. Diese haben wir in Richtung Herkenrath wieder verlassen und sind Richtung Rommerscheid getrailt. Weiter gings nach Romaney, um Voiswinkel herum nach Odenthal. Von dort gings nach Küchenberg, dann ein paar Genussschleifen ehe wir nach Paffrath gekommen sind. Über Hand und Gierath gings dann wieder zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. November 2006)

A3 im Kölner Osten komplett gesperrt

Kleines Problem für die _Nordlichter_  bei der Anfahrt zur bikekiller Tour am Samstag 







Artikel im KSTA

Alternativstrecken hier : 

Könnte kompliziert werden  die *B8 *die ich alternativ fahren würde ist bestimmt zu ... wer hat noch eine Idee ?

Gruß Guido​


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ... wer hat noch eine Idee ?
> [/CENTER]


...ham doch alle ein Fahrrad, oder?... 
Nu denn, dann ist das 7GB für mich am WE gestorben. Keine Lust, 30km Umweg zu fahren und dann trotzdem noch im Stau zu stehen. Dann muß ich wohl doch mit meiner Frau und unserer Nichte Plätzchen backen  
Dafür trag ich mir dann aber 2 Punkte für seelische Folter ein


----------



## Montana (24. November 2006)

Sorry .... habe gerade noch mal den Artikel genau gelesen und ...

..  .wird die A 3 zwischen Köln-Dellbrück und dem Kreuz Köln-Ost von *Samstagnachmittag, 16 Uhr*, bis Sonntagabend, 20 Uhr,

Also Hinfahrt ist problemlos .... zurück  ? ? ?   

Gruß Guido





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ham doch alle ein Fahrrad, oder?...
> Nu denn, dann ist das 7GB für mich am WE gestorben. Keine Lust, 30km Umweg zu fahren und dann trotzdem noch im Stau zu stehen. Dann muß ich wohl doch mit meiner Frau und unserer Nichte Plätzchen backen
> Dafür trag ich mir dann aber 2 Punkte für seelische Folter ein


----------



## Montana (24. November 2006)

Tja ... Jörg @ Schnegge 

Wie kriegen wir *das* hier wohl wieder eingebaut  



> Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg
> 
> Ab dem 23.11-23.12.2006 wird die weihnachtliche Atmosphäre in der Fußgängerzone herrschen.
> 
> ...



Überleg Dir bitte schon mal was .....


----------



## skorpi (24. November 2006)

Hallo @alle

Habe zur Zeit nur einen Bleiakku und möchte mir einen Sigma Sport Akku-Pack NIPACK  zulegen.
Wer kann mir sagen ob ich mit dem Ladegerät für den Bleiakku auch den Nipack aufladen kann??

VG Erich @skorpi


----------



## juchhu (24. November 2006)

skorpi schrieb:


> Hallo @alle
> 
> Habe zur Zeit nur einen Bleiakku und möchte mir einen Sigma Sport Akku-Pack NIPACK zulegen.
> Wer kann mir sagen ob ich mit dem Ladegerät für den Bleiakku auch den Nipack aufladen kann??
> ...


 
Auf gar keinen Fall. 

Mit dem unregelten Bleiakkulader kochst Du den NiPack zu Tode.
Explosionsgefahr !!!  

Bitte auf jeden Fall den zugehörigen NiPack-Lader mitkaufen,
da dieser über eine Delta-U Erkennung (Akku voll) und automatische Umschaltung auf Ladungserhaltung verfügt.
(Akku bleibt voll, d.h. der Akku kann am Ladegerät verbleiben, 
ohne dass der Akku Schaden nimmt.)

VG Martin


----------



## skorpi (24. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Auf gar keinen Fall.
> 
> Mit dem unregelten Bleiakkulader kochst Du den NiPack zu Tode.
> Explosionsgefahr !!!
> ...



Hallo Martin

vielen Dank für die schnelle und informative  Auskunft. 
 Im Internet fand ich keine Informationen über die Ladegeräte.
Dann werde ich jetzt mal beides bestellen um für den nächsten KF-Nightride gerüstet zu sein 

VG Eich


----------



## Race4Hills (24. November 2006)

hier noch mal ein kleiner Nachtrag der Bilder von der BikeKiller Tour, du guckst hier unter

www.mtb-info.paritzsch.de

Gallerie

So nun viel Spass, wir Trödeln morgen in HENNEF ab 18:00Uhr


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. November 2006)

Hallo @all Teilnehmer von bikekillers Wellnesstour  ,

hoho wie ich sehe bin ich Heute mal der erste mit nem Eintrag auch mal schön,ja was soll ich sagen als ich auf dem Parkplatz ankam und die ganzen Biker sah dachte ich so bei mir " dass gibt heute aber eine lustige und nette Runde " ja so wars dann ja auch. 
Hallo Gertrud @ bikekiller schön dass du es wieder mal geschafft hast die Tour durchzuführen ich habe wieder einmal neue und nette Leute kennengelernt,bei dem moderatem Tempo Konnte man sich auch noch wunderbar unterhalten ,eine wirklich schöne Tour bei milden Temperaturen und ohne nennenswertem Regen.
Hallo Guido @ Montana an Dich ein besonderes großes Lob,wenn ich an deiner Stelle gewesen wäre hätte man mich wahrscheinlich sogar in der Ebene anschieben müssen,gut gemacht vorallem weil du auch so nett auch Karin @ Kalinka geachtet hast  .
Trotz der dritten Teilnahme an dieser SG-Veranstaltung gab es wieder einmal tolle neue Trailabschmitte die ich noch nicht kannte war schon Klasse.
Hallo Klaus @ Redking vermisse diene Bilder  und freue mich schon auf die Aufnahmen die du gemachst hast.
Den Drachenfels wollte man dann als Gruppe wegen der einbrechenden Dunkelheit nicht mehr fahren holen wir das nächste Mal nach.
Auf dem Parkplatz bei der  aber wo war plötzlich unser Guide man konnte sich nicht einmal persönlich Danke sagen .
Meine Tourdaten:   1080 HM  44,50 km  max. Steigung 21 %   AV  11.1 km     V max   53 km/h    Fahrzeit 4 Std.  30 min.
Einen schönen Gruß an alle mit einem erholsamen Restwochenende,ansonsten dann bis Montag an der Bud.

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. November 2006)

Ja da sag ich auch mal wieder Danke an Bikekiller  

Super lustiger Tag war das mal wieder  
  
................Ist das ein Leben  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## hama687 (26. November 2006)




----------



## Tazz (26. November 2006)

Sehr richtig @hama687


----------



## Redking (26. November 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus @ Redking vermisse diene Bilder und freue mich schon auf die Aufnahmen die du gemachst hast.



Hier ein Video und auch das Zweite












































































Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Molly (26. November 2006)

Toll, bravo, Redking!


----------



## bikekiller (27. November 2006)

Hallo Redking,

super Fotos haste gemacht - sogar die coolen biketags Shirts waren zu sehen, weil es so warm war...    

Hoffentlich fahren wir bald mal wieder Samstags durch die 7hills...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (27. November 2006)

Hallo Redking,

habe mir gerade die Bilder und die Vidios angeschaut,Danke für die schönen Aufnahmen haben wir doch einen super tollen Tag erwischt. Ich konnte ja nicht wissen dass du am Sonntag mit Pepin unterwegs warst und deswegen die Bilder zurückstehen mußten 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2006)

Da hat unsere Bikekillerin mal wieder ne super Montagstour hingelegt und mal ohne Regen wie hast du das gemacht?

Hat wieder riesig spaß gemacht mit der Truppe ich fand das Tempo zwar ab und an was schnell aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.

hatte heute 80km und einen 18,9km/h Schnitt. Ihr seit echt motivationskünstler.


----------



## bikekiller (28. November 2006)

Tag zusammen !

Montag ist ja bekanntermassen G1 angesagt. So trafen wir uns auch gestern bei Traumwetter anner Bud in Rath. Pepin wurde gedrängt, den Guide zu machen und ab ging es in die Wahner Heide. Über superschöne Trails rüber zum blauen Flughafen und um die Agger (nein nicht um den Rhein) ging es kreuz und quer durch Wald, Wiesen und Magnettrails... das Tempo war wohl eher G1+... sorry noch einmal dafür aber dank mtb-kao und schnegge gab es einen solchen Windschatten, dass in der Ebene ein Tempo von +25 km/h selbst im Wald möglich war...    

Insgesamt konnte die Rasselbande aber zusammen gehalten werden und es war dann doch mit Pfefferkuchen in der Heide eine schöne Tour.

Nächste Woche Montag ist dann wieder die original Route dran, versprochen !

Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=817

Montag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2335


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> sorry noch einmal dafür aber dank mtb-kao und schnegge gab es einen solchen Windschatten, dass in der Ebene ein Tempo von +25 km/h selbst im Wald möglich war...



jaja, immer auf die anderen schieben  aber das war tempo von anfang an recht flott. das auf beliebten und bekannten abschnitten mal ein bisschen gas gegeben wird ist, ja dann auch normal  , aber es wird ja dann auch immer brav gewartet  bin ja nachher auch brav angemeldetes tempo gefahren, während die guidöse weiterhin tempo machte  

aber mir soll's egal sein. ob langsam ob schnell, nette leute, nette tour  und dank an unseren heidekönig für die streckenführung.

ach ja, schaltauge ist total krumm, muss ich erstmal richten. ob der käfig etwas abbekommen hat, weiß ich noch nicht. mal schauen ob er noch krummer als vorher ist


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. November 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

bei den guten und netten Kommentaren kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen,war einfach eine schöne Tour,hat mir Spass gemacht.

Schönen Gruß bis Mittwoch

Bernhard II


----------



## cycle2sun (28. November 2006)

Ahoi KFLer,
....da weiss ich ja jetzt wofür der Verlust eines Kunststoffrädchens an der  Schaltung meines 28"-Rades auf dem Weg zur Bud gut war.....
Durch die Heide hätte ich ja sowieso nur schieben können (....gibts fürs Schieben eigentlich auch WP-Punkte ?? ).
Freut mich auf jeden Fall zu lesen,dass ihr viel Spass hattet !!
Bis die Tage....mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Enrgy (28. November 2006)

cycle2sun schrieb:


> ....gibts fürs Schieben eigentlich auch WP-Punkte ??


Manche Tachos zeichnen erst ab 5km/h auf. Dann mußt du also schon fast laufen. Und Laufen gibt weniger Punkte als biken, also überlegs dir... 

PS: der Gruß "Ahoi" ist gut! Im Winter ist es im KFL je immer naß...


----------



## Pepin (28. November 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Montag ist dann wieder die original Route dran, versprochen !
> 
> Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=817
> 
> Montag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2335



ach meno samstag hab ich ja eigene tour will auch mal siebengebierge fahren 

montag mmus ich mal schauen


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2006)

Ich werde heute mal nicht vorbei schauen kann mich nicht ganz motivieren vieleicht fahre ich noch ne kleine runde hier bei mir in spich.

freu mich aber schon auf das nächste mal. werde dann morgen wieder ne größere runde drehen.


----------



## Montana (29. November 2006)

*Info @ all*

Wir werden heute mit der Wellness Gruppe eine gaaaaannnnz langsame  wohbekannte KF Runde drehen und alle beliebten Spots mitnehmen .

_Matsche trail  .. langer Westtrail  ...  Geröllabfahrt ... Lüderich Aussicht ... die Wurzel trails an den Rohren ... und entweder die trails an der Mühle oder am Wassertretbecken ... _

Normales KFL - Training halt ...  

Start 19:00 Uhr ...  Dauer bis ca. 22:00 Uhr ...  ca.35 km ...  max. 400 -500 hm  

Bis nachher 

*Montana*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (29. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *Info @ all*
> 
> Wir werden heute mit der Wellness Gruppe eine gaaaaannnnz langsame  wohbekannte KF Runde drehen und alle beliebten Spots mitnehmen .
> 
> ...



Iiiiieeeee wieder so viel Schlamm für meinen Geschmack  . Darum werde ich heute mal ausreißen und was beim *Ommer* in *Lindlar-Linde* fahren . Hoffendlich gibt es da nicht so viel Schlamm wie im KFL  . Wünsche euch aber viel Spass und nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei ( wenn es nicht wieder die erhöhte "Luftfeuchtigkeit " gibt , wie letzten Mittwoch )


----------



## Montana (29. November 2006)

Lieber Kettenfresser 

Mach bitte keinen Wind  und sach doch dass Du Nachtschicht   hast. Wenn *ich *das gewusst hätte wären wir schon um 17:00 oder 18:00 Uhr gestartet  .... ist doch klar  ... Viel Spass in Lindlar und grüss mir den Achim 

Montana




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Iiiiieeeee wieder so viel Schlamm für meinen Geschmack  . Darum werde ich heute mal ausreißen und was beim *Ommer* in *Lindlar-Linde* fahren . Hoffendlich gibt es da nicht so viel Schlamm wie im KFL  . Wünsche euch aber viel Spass und nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei ( wenn es nicht wieder die erhöhte "Luftfeuchtigkeit " gibt , wie letzten Mittwoch )


----------



## hama687 (30. November 2006)

hi leute, ich spreche mal ein ganz großes dank an jörg der den kfl in einem neuen Licht erleuchtet hatt  

Die Tour brachte uns von Bergischgladbach über sehr geile Trails bis in die Hardt und dann noch obene nach Moizfeld wo ich mich leider verabschieden musste... " *@ Frank du wolltest mir mal nen link zu nem Akuu hersteller schicken!!!*"

Die meisten Trails kannt ich och nicht und freue mich das ich mit fahren durfte Na dann auf einen Schönen Donnerstag 












so für 2 Fotos zu machen hatt ich echt noch irgendwie Zeit oder Puste man weis es nicht so genau, schade die anderen Bilder sind nichts geworden, der Nebel des Atems lässt Grüßen

achso eins noch, von Moizfeld aus runter bis nach Brück mit geschätzen 200km/h Hammer Tempo, einfach nur geil wenn die reifen schon am "Brennen" sind


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

schön wars gestern, fast alles zumindest:

Die laue Mond beleuchtete Novembernacht,
die dunkle Wald,
die netten MitfahrerInnen (mit einer m.W. nie da gewesenen Frauenquote  )
Alles schön, wären da nicht 

die unberechtigten Vorwürfe, die mir schnelle Führungsarbeit am Berg vorwarfen. Wo ich doch nur Tempohalter für unseren Singlespeeder Stefan @balu. war. 
Und diese abartigen verschlammten Wege.  
Kann es sein, dass Guidos @Montana Herz aufgeht  , 
wenn er uns über die übelst verschlammten Wanderwege führt, 
die zz. als Rückewege missbraucht wurden. 
So geschehen am A4 Downhilltrail. 
Wo war das steinige letzte Drittel geblieben?
Alles unter Schlamm begraben?
Vom Fahrverhalten hätte ich auch auf einer Wasserrutsche fahren können. Bäh :kotz:
Mein Bike schreit auf jeden Fall nach liebevoller Pflege.
Nach dieser massiven Schlammattacke und einigen Kilometerchen über dem turnusmäßigem Wechsel wird nun die Kette vom mittleren Kettenblatt hochgezogen. 

Das schreit nach neuer Kette, neuer Kassette und schlimmstenfalls nach neuem mittleren Kettenblatt. 

VG Martin

PS: Ehrlich gesagt fahre ich lieber über technisch schwierige Singletrails (wg. mir mit glitschigen nassen fetten Wurzeln) als über so verschlammte Wege.


----------



## Montana (30. November 2006)

Hi Martin  

Das ist genau die Richtung / Quote die dem _Montana_ vorschwebt   ... und ist erweiterungsfähig ...  

Tja , sorry , wir hätten auch noch den langen Westtrail gaaaaannz  durchfahren können .... bis zum schönenTeich    .... ich glaube ich werde so langsam weich  

Zunächst mal viele Grüße von _Montana_ 

der gerade den _Bericht_ schreibt





juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> schön wars gestern, fast alles zumindest:
> 
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (30. November 2006)

Dank an schnegge für die vielen neuen Trails im Nebel, die lustigen Rutschpartien auf Matschwurzeln, die grandiosen Ausblicke auf Köln und Schloss Lerbach, die Flussdurchquerungen, Biker aus dem Schlammloch Rausholaktionen, verlorene Lampen Suche, saftigen Uphills, orientierungslosen Downhills im Laubwald quer beet... das war mal ein Erlebnis sondergleichen.

Ich für meinen Teil liebe es mehr auf fahrbaren Wegen zu fahren als auf bzw. in Matsche zu schieben, aber dies führe ich auf meine noch nicht so fitten Waden zurück.    

Werde wohl erst mal wieder Wellness fahren in der Hoffnung, dass ich dort Frieden finde.


----------



## mikkael (30. November 2006)

Off-Topic-Erinnerung* 

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen:

- - - - - - - - - - 

* Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker  *

Unsere Weihnachtsfeier findet am *07.12.2006, Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr im Restaurant Rausmühle in Wermelskirchen* statt. 

Die Tische sind reserviert, z.Z. für bis zu 25 Biker. Es werden hier definitiv keine WP-Punkte gesammelt!

Hier kann man sich eintragen: *Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker*

- - - - - - - - - - - 

Viele Grüsse! 

Mikkael


* Sorry für die Störung!


----------



## Montana (30. November 2006)

* KFL- Winterpokaltour *

* Die gaaaannnz grosse Wellness Matschtour * 

* 29.11.2006 Start: 19:00 Uhr  Ende : 22:15 Uhr * 



Bericht zur leichten Gruppe     Guide: *Montana *

*Teilnehmer -innen*

*KFL- Team*
Martin @ Juchhu
Renate @ Tazz
Guido @ Montana

*KFL-Team II*
Bernhard I  @ freebiker_yam

*Fitfâ¦.Five*
Frank @ Cheetah
Stefan @ Balu

*FrauenSpassTeam*
Renate @ Harnas
Sonja @ Soka70

*Ohne Team*
Birgit @ haleakela 

So das war also unsere erste richtige Wellnessgruppen MÃ¤delstour   und die dann direkt durch den ganz heftigen Matsch â¦. Aber am besten mal von Vorne.

Mittlerweile traditionell bildeten wir flott zwei Gruppen und aus der Wellnessfraktion traten sogar zwei Ã¼bermÃ¼tige   KFLer _(bikekiller und hama687)_ zu *JÃ¶rg @ Schnegges *Gruppe Ã¼ber und gingen mit ihm auf die Reise Richtung Bergisch Gladbach. 
*Teilnehmer -innen Schnellness : *[email protected] ; Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter ; xxx @ bikekiller ; Erich @ Skorpi ; Horst @ Ziege: Ingo @ i-men ;  JÃ¶[email protected] Schnegge ; Peter @ Peter1bike ; [email protected] 

Die Anderen zogen zÃ¼gig auf gewohntem Weg Richtung Matsche trail . Dort gab es eine kurze aber leider nÃ¶tige Tempodiskussion  â¦. diese Strecke wird oft zuuuuuuu    schnell gefahren und wir sind doch echte KFL Wellnesser  , oder ? ? ? â¦. Aber wie immer klÃ¤rte sich die Lage schnell und wir konnten uns voll und ganz auf die erste Matsch Strecke konzentrieren  â¦  Alles halb so schlimm dachten wir uns â¦ mittlerweile machte _Montana_ den backguide â¦. die Leute kennen den Weg jaâ¦ Nun ging es zum ehemals langen Westtrail der flowig zu befahren war. Das letzte StÃ¼ck dieses trails hebe ich mir aber immer noch fÃ¼r gaaaannz besondere Gelegenheiten auf   

FAB Richtung BrÃ¼derstrasse â¦ dann den heftigen Anstieg hoch und dann das absolute Highlight der Tour :hÃ¼pf: â¦ die Anfahrt zur ehemaligen GerÃ¶ll-  und nun *extrem-Matschabfahrt* und die BewÃ¤ltigung derselben. â¦ diese gestern  passierten VorgÃ¤nge  sind mit Worten einfach nicht zu beschreiben â¦. Das muss man erlebt haben. Danach ging es heftig im Matsch hoch und dann ganz flott zur LÃ¼derich Aussicht. Diese gab es aber nicht â¦. da Nebel â¦ die netten gut fahrbaren trails Richtung Hellenthal waren nun an der Reihe â¦. Und in Lehmbach ging es wie immer wieder fein Ã¼ber die schÃ¶nen Wurzeln hoch. Nun Richtung Forsbach mit allen flauschigen   Wassertretbeckensachen. Hier wÃ¤re der Balu fast im Schlamm fÃ¼r immer stecken geblieben. Komische Sachen die so passieren. 

Ãber die gewohnten flowigen schmalen und unter dichtem Laub bedeckten Wege (die _Montana_ nur aus der _Sommerzeiterinnerung_ her wiederfand) ging es zum matschigen bikekiller trail und dann Richtung Wildpark zum AFR-Loch. _F&R _fuhren es auch in gewohnter Zweisamkeit. Dies ist ein wahres groÃes Erlebnis das in der Partnerschaft  scheinbar noch grÃ¶Ãeres VergnÃ¼gen bereitet. Danach gingâs flott zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. Bevor alle den _Montana_ fÃ¼r total bekloppt halten beende ich den Bericht mal besser. 

*Daten : *
Fahrdauer : ca. 2:50 Uhr ca.35 km ca. 400 hm

*Besonderheiten :*
Etwas Zicken -alarm _(kein Problem da logisch da ja erste KFL -  MÃ¤delsrunde)_  â¦  Gratulation an *soka70*  fÃ¼r ihre geglÃ¼ckte nightride Premiere  â¦ 10000 mal Sorry fÃ¼r Matschklamotten und Matschbikes. â¦. 
Aber es war doch ganz nett, oder etwa nicht?   

*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-Team Nikolaus Ride 6.12.2006* trotz _âDeutschland ein SommermÃ¤rchenâ_ â¦ 
Wir waren doch alle im Kino,  oder ? 

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  
Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe 

_Montana_


----------



## juchhu (30. November 2006)

Nikolaus will nicht, sagt "Fehler! Dieser Eintrag existiert nicht!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nikolaus will nicht, sagt "Fehler! Dieser Eintrag existiert nicht!"




JETZT GEHT ES  

Mädels kommt herbei


----------



## i-men (30. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Mädels kommt herbei



Darf ich auch mit ?


----------



## i-men (30. November 2006)

Besten Danke wieder mal an 
*SCHNEGGE Tours-Extreme Guiding aller Art*

Hät ens widder rischtich Spass jemach.

Anbei unser Höhenprofil bis Verabschiedung Bahndamm


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *Neuer Termin :*
> 
> *KFL-Team Nikolaus Ride 6.12.2006* trotz _Deutschland ein Sommermärchen_
> Wir waren doch alle im Kino,  oder ?
> ...



Leider noch nicht gesehen. Noch leiderer  bin ich daher auch nächsten Mittwoch nicht dabei (nein, ich habe keinen Video- oder Festplattenrekorder)


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. November 2006)

Hallo Jörg @schnegge war mal wieder eine wunderbare Tour mit grandiosen Schlammanteilen ,werde mich in den nächsten Wochen wahrscheinlich Guido @Montana anschliessen,aber nicht weil es mir bei dir zu schnell bzw. matschig ist   sondern weil ich die Glühweintouren kennenlernen möchte.
Die Aussichten auf Köln etc. waren super schön.
Bin mal gespannt ob man die Trails im Frühjahr oder Sommer auch ohne Matsche fahren kann .

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (30. November 2006)

*@ Bernhard*

Oh jeh , ob das mit dem Glühwein wirklich klappt  .... wir werden jedenfalls weiterhin *sehr langsam *unterwegs sein ... nicht das uns Bernhard II unterwegs erfriert 

*@ Ingo*

Klar darfst Du *immer *mit  




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg @schnegge war mal wieder eine wunderbare Tour mit grandiosen Schlammanteilen ,werde mich in den nächsten Wochen wahrscheinlich Guido @Montana anschliessen,aber nicht weil es mir bei dir zu schnell bzw. matschig ist   sondern weil ich die Glühweintouren kennenlernen möchte.Die Aussichten auf Köln etc. waren super schön.
> Bin mal gespannt ob man die Trails im Frühjahr oder Sommer auch ohne Matsche fahren kann .
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (30. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wg. Glühweintour.

Gibts es denn auf der zukünftigen KFL-Glühweintour ein Weihnachtsmarkt,
der erst deutlich nach 19:00 Uhr in der Woche schließt?

Der m.W. nächstgelegene Weihnachtsmarkt ist der in Bensberg.
Der schließt aber um 19:00 Uhr, 
d.h. wir müßten schon um 18:00 statt 19:00 Uhr starten!

Käptain, mein Käptain, wie ist der angepeilte Kurs?

VG Martin


----------



## i-men (30. November 2006)

Der in Bergisch Gladbach hat bis 20 Uhr auf.


----------



## Ziege (30. November 2006)

Hallo,
Auch von mir (und natuerlich auch von Horst @ Ziege2) ein grosses Dankeschoen an Joerg @ Schnegge fuer diese abenteuerliche Tour. Hat wieder mal Riesenspass gemacht. Bis zum naechsten mal mit hoffentlich wieder funktionierenden Bremsen. Die Fussbremse ist auf Dauer etwas unkomfortabel.  

vg Silke


----------



## Montana (30. November 2006)

2005 haben wir uns auch um 19:00 Uhr getroffen und sind dann natürlich  direkt nach Bensberg. Die Glühweinbude hatte immer noch lange auf  Der Rest des Weihnachtsmarkts hatte geschlossen ..... ausser der Antipasti Bude   






juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wg. Glühweintour.
> 
> ...


----------



## soka70 (30. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *Besonderheiten :*
> Etwas Zicken -alarm _(kein Problem da logisch da ja erste KFL -  Mädelsrunde)_    Gratulation an *soka70*  für ihre geglückte nightride Premiere   10000 mal Sorry für Matschklamotten und Matschbikes. .
> Aber es war doch ganz nett, oder etwa nicht?



Jo, vielen Dank! War echt klasse! Muss nun noch kurzfristig das Lampenproblem lösen und dann bin ich bestimmt häufiger als "Fremdteamfahrerin" und Renates Unterstützung dabei!

Anbei: Die Wahrheit ist doch, dass Ihr ohne "unseren" sog. Zickenalarm gar nicht leben (fahren) wolltet!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2006)

Mach hier mal ein wenig Werbung für meine Glühweintour.

Dürfte genau das Richtige für die KFL'er sein.
...letztes Jahr war's leider ein wenig verregnet, aber das dürfte euch dann ja eher noch motivieren, gell Guido 

Termin


----------



## Stefan79 (30. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

gut, dass ich hier grade noch mal kurz reingucke. Wollte in 5 Minuten los zum KFL - (knappe 24 Stunden zu spät). Diese Woche war einfach ne nummer zu heftig. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!!! ;-)

Stefan79


----------



## ralf (30. November 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> * KFL- Winterpokaltour *
> 
> * Die gaaaannnz grosse Wellness Matschtour *
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

da werde ich so richtig traurig ... ..., daß ich nicht dabei sein konnte.  

Leider kostet meine _berufliche Veränderung_ soviel Energie, daß ich nicht mehr klar planen kann und ebenso mein gesamtes Zeitmanagement aus den Fugen gerät.  

Trotzdem werde ich konsequent versuchen, zu den bekannten Terminen weiterhin präsent zu sein.

Eigentlich schade, daß ich die gestrige Tour nicht erleben konnte. Das wäre was für meinen Humor gewesen. _Ich liebe Zickenalarm!_   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2006)

Danke Dir Sonja für das Wagnis die wirklich matschigen Kölner Wälder bei Nacht  zu besuchen. Fürs erste Mal   ist Dir das doch auch sehr erfolgreich gelungen. Tja ,das üble Lampenproblem  ich glaube da gibt es einige Spezialisten  mit Lösungsvorschlägen. Stimmt ohne Zickenalarm   will *ich* garnicht mehr fahren  




soka70 schrieb:


> Jo, vielen Dank! War echt klasse! Muss nun noch kurzfristig das Lampenproblem lösen und dann bin ich bestimmt häufiger als "Fremdteamfahrerin" und Renates Unterstützung dabei!
> 
> Anbei: Die Wahrheit ist doch, dass Ihr ohne "unseren" sog. Zickenalarm gar nicht leben (fahren) wolltet!!!!



Danke für den Hinweis , Uwe. Das liest sich sehr interessant   Ist das denn auch was für die echte Wellness-Fraktion  ? Regen kennen wir jedenfalls nicht.  



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Mach hier mal ein wenig Werbung für meine Glühweintour.
> 
> Dürfte genau das Richtige für die KFL'er sein.
> ...letztes Jahr war's leider ein wenig verregnet, aber das dürfte euch dann ja eher noch motivieren, gell Guido
> ...



*@ Ralf*

Bis zum nächsten Mal  *Du* bist immer ganz herzlich willkommen. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Stimmt ohne Zickenalarm  will *ich* garnicht mehr fahren
> ...
> Gruß Guido


 
Was für ein Zickenalarm?
Ich lese hier ständig von Zickenalarm
und kann mich beim besten Willen an keinen Zickenalarm erinnern.

Ich bin lediglich bei der ersten Bergwertung wegen zu hohem Tempomachens freundlich aber bestimmt von Renate @Tazz ermahnt worden. 

Bei der nächsten Bergwertung wurde ich für mein gemäßigtes Tempo und anschließendem Warten auf die Gruppe ausdrücklich von Renate @Tazz gelobt. 

Danach folgten nur noch kurzweilige und angenehme Gespräche.

Z.B. der Fachvortrag "Wie manipuliere ich Männer richtig?" 

_"Aber nicht, dass Ihr jetzt alle mit Euren Schweinwerfern in Richhtung von Stefan @balu. strahlt, _
_wo der doch gerade hinter dem Baum Gewichtstuning betreibt" _

Also, von Zickenalarm während der KFL-Tour war weit und breit nichts zu bemerken. 
(Was allerdings vor bzw. nach der KFL-Tour stattfand, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. )

Sollte dieser Umgang während der KFL-Tour jedoch in meiner Unwissenheit "Zickenalarm" sein,
dann möchte ich zukünftig nur noch Zickenalarm-KFL-Touren haben. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (1. Dezember 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich bin lediglich bei der ersten Bergwertung wegen zu hohem Tempomachens freundlich aber bestimmt von Renate @Tazz ermahnt worden.



Wäre Dir bei Jörg nicht passiert


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Wäre Dir bei Jörg nicht passiert


 
Stimmt, aber ich wollte nicht schieben müssen.


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Martin ,

das war doch nicht böse sonderen eher liebens(lobens)wert  gemeint .
Kritik muss doch sein und selten habe ich klarere Worte  während einer Tour gehört. Sollte Beispiel machen und ist ja auch später wie von Dir erwähnt wieder relativiert  worden. Und damit nun  Schluss zu diesem Thema und weiter mit .... *6.12.2006 19:00 KFL - Nikolausride*  

Viele Grüße

Guido 



juchhu schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> Was für ein Zickenalarm?
> Ich lese hier ständig von Zickenalarm
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo @ all,

wer kann mir einen Tip geben wo ich für die Sigma Mirage Evo eine verschraubbare Lenkerhalterung bekommen kann ( neue Ausführung, bei Sigma selbst schon versucht ) verkaufen leider nur Lampeneinheiten.Da die Halterung mit der Lampe verschraubt ist kennt vieleicht jemand ein anderes Produkt welches kompatibel mit Sigma wäre,freue mich über viele nette Antworten.


Schönen Gruß und Danke im voraus

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (1. Dezember 2006)

schade das ich zum nikolausride anderweidig verplant bin 

wünsche euch aber viel spaß vielleicht kann man ja an einem anderen tag vor weihnachten mal ne Glühweintour machen.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (1. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> wer kann mir einen Tip geben wo ich für die Sigma Mirage Evo eine verschraubbare Lenkerhalterung bekommen kann ( neue Ausführung, bei Sigma selbst schon versucht ) verkaufen leider nur Lampeneinheiten.Da die Halterung mit der Lampe verschraubt ist kennt vieleicht jemand ein anderes Produkt welches kompatibel mit Sigma wäre,freue mich über viele nette Antworten.
> 
> ...




Hallo Bernhard,

schau mal hier 

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Sigma?sort=1a&page=2

Bike-Components ist gut bestückt im Bereich Ersatzteile.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> schade das ich zum nikolausride anderweidig verplant bin
> 
> wünsche euch aber viel spaß vielleicht kann man ja an einem anderen tag vor weihnachten mal ne Glühweintour machen.




Schade Micha , die Glühweintour  ist jedenfalls bereits in Planung  .

Bis bald _(Montag?)_

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> die Glühweintour  ist jedenfalls bereits in Planung  .
> 
> Bis bald _(Montag?)_
> 
> Gruß Guido



Hört sich nicht schlecht an , leider muss ich aber dazu sagen das ich am nächsten Tag Frühschicht habe  . Und mit Alkohol  am Arbeitsplatz lieber nicht.  
Ach ja da gibt es nochwas . Da die Startzeit jetzt um 19:00 Uhr ist und dann bis min. 22:00 Uhr geradelt wird ,( +Rad ins Auto, Nach Haus, Duschen etc. ) kommt ich vor 23:59 Uhr nicht der Falle.  Und dann wieder um 03:30 Uhr aufstehen   . Nee nee . Daher kann ich dann nur noch einmal im Monat  oder ich nehme mir Urlaub . Es sei denn du  schreibst mal ne Tour aus die um 18:00 Uhr startet  ( wenn ich Frühschicht habe ) oder eine um 22:00 Uhr ( wenn ich von der Spätschicht komme )


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis , Uwe. Das liest sich sehr interessant   Ist das denn auch was für die echte Wellness-Fraktion  ? Regen kennen wir jedenfalls nicht.



Natürlich ist das was für die Wellnesser, Guido 
Gut, es gibt zu Beginn eine lange Steigung Richtung Ramersbach, aber das dürfte für euch 7Gebirgsbikekiller erprobten Hardcorewellnesser wohl kein Problem sein.

Ausserdem gibt es in unserem Team ja auch noch Olli- ich möchte ihn mal den Schnegge des TT bezeichnen, der hoffentlich dann die Schpiidgruppe übernimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (2. Dezember 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es in unserem Team ja auch noch Olli- ich möchte ihn mal den Schnegge des TT bezeichnen, der hoffentlich dann die Schpiidgruppe übernimmt.


Dann wird´s ja wieder richtig langsam was?


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi @ bikekiller,

bin zwar etwas spät wollte mich aber ganz  lichts für die Tour bedanken ,den Tripp auf den Drachenfels mit dem Sprint von der letzten Kurve war schon cool ( Belohnung mit Früchte Lebkuchen ),einen netten Gruß an den Rest der Gruppe hat mir viel Spass gemacht,dann bis zum nächsten Biketag.
51 Km   HM 1469   AV  11,8 km

Tschüss

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (4. Dezember 2006)

Das war wieder ein tolles Wochenende zum 1. Advent. Am Samstag ging es mit:

Cheetah 
asphaltjunkie 
bernhardwalter 
Merlin 
haleakela 
blitzfitz 
Tazz 
Badehose 
Bikenstoffel 
Andreas-MTB 
Herr Baurat 
und bikekiller

flüssig über die sieben Berge. Wir haben erst auf der Löwenburg angehalten und dort leckere Fruchtlebkuchen schnabuliert. Dann flowig durch die Breiberge und rüber zur Abzweigung ins Schmelzbachtal. Dort verteilten sich die Teilnehmer auf 3 Gruppen. Eine für die Trails eine für die Schmelzbachtalabfahrt und eine für wieder rauf auf die Höhe. Die Schmelzbachtaler radelten dann zum Parkplatz und 4 von uns machten noch rauf auf den Drachenfels in 20 Minuten !!! Runter ging es in 6 Minuten !!! By the way haben wir noch eine Familie etwas falsch auf den Weg gewiesen, sorry dafür an dieser Stelle.
Summen: 1.400 hm, 4:30 h, jede Menge Trails und super nette Begleiter. Respekt noch einmal an Tazz für ihre Leistung.

Sonntag dann war ich auf fremdem Terrain in Düsseldorf mit Mrs. Neandertal und Kohorte unterwegs... das war too much for me. Sie sind schneller, sie haben nur Trails rauf und runter und sie haben nur Berge rundherum... puuuhhhh, das reichte nur für eine Stunde mittleres Tempo dann bin ich abgebogen und gemütlich meiner Wege gezogen. Leicher Schauer um 14:30 Uhr und insgesamt noch immerhin 500 hm gemacht.

Heute dann wird der Triple perfekt beim streetrace on monday...


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Tour @Bikekiller 

Das nächste mal gehts bei mir sicher wieder besser  .Ich arbeite daran  das ich nicht Tomatenrot anlaufen muß  Zartrose steht mir eh besser  .

Lg
Renate


----------



## bikekiller (5. Dezember 2006)

Und noch eine adventliche Abendtour de Luxe ging gestern abend zu Ende... 

5 kleine Bikerlein liessen sich den Mondschein auf den Rücken prasseln und fuhren rund um den Rhein in einem erholsamen Tempo von 21 km/h in der Ebene. Durchgehend gleiches Tempo, keine Raceschnitten, keine großen Pausen bis auf ein kleines Intermezzo mit einer Sprudelflasche und deren sofortige abführende Wirkung...

War nett in der kleinen Gruppe auch wenn montana irgendwie gefehlt hat. Und Tazz und Alex und und und...

Um in der gewohnten Tradition zu bleiben, wer kommt am Samstag wieder mit in die 7hills ?


----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2006)

also wer heute nochmal auf ne rheinrunde lust hat kann bei mir mitradeln.

würde mich freuen allerdings ist der start in Troisdorf/Spich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2006)

Tja ... bikekiller  ... stimmt auffallend ... 7G am WE ging wegen der Kids   nicht und für Montag hatte der _Montana_ urplötzlich das geile Angebot  bekommen seinen absoluten heimlichen Liebling zu besuchen - den FC  ....     .... und das _auch noch _Alles trotz meiner gestern von Cheetah   installierten Testfedergabel - der MAGURA ODUR  .... super Sache ... wird heute abend auf Strasse und Schotter und Kopfsteinplaster und Bordsteinen und Mittwoch intensiv im Gebüsch getestet .   

Übrigens wir sind recht Wenige  : für Mittwoch  ... was ist denn los   Doch Nikolaus -Depression   oder _"Deutschland ein Sommermärchen"_  

Liebe Grüße

Guido 






bikekiller schrieb:


> Und noch eine adventliche Abendtour de Luxe ging gestern abend zu Ende...
> 
> 5 kleine Bikerlein liessen sich den Mondschein auf den Rücken prasseln und fuhren rund um den Rhein in einem erholsamen Tempo von 21 km/h in der Ebene. Durchgehend gleiches Tempo, keine Raceschnitten, keine großen Pausen bis auf ein kleines Intermezzo mit einer Sprudelflasche und deren sofortige abführende Wirkung...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2006)

mittwoch? nikolaus depression ? nöööööö sommermärchen ja auch. und kein mtb mehr unterm hintern das hat es hinter sich  

so muß einfach ein neues her


----------



## bikekiller (5. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> mittwoch? nikolaus depression ? nöööööö sommermärchen ja auch. und kein mtb mehr unterm hintern das hat es hinter sich
> 
> so muß einfach ein neues her



nimm lieber meins...


----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> mittwoch? nikolaus depression ? nöööööö sommermärchen ja auch. und kein mtb mehr unterm hintern das hat es hinter sich
> 
> so muß einfach ein neues her



Was ist denn los mit Deinem bike , Michael ?  

Kaputt oder was ?


----------



## Pepin (5. Dezember 2006)

ist an altersschwäche und verwahrlosung gestorben 

zu wenig pflege  

@bikekiller was ist denn mit deinem?


----------



## i-men (5. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Übrigens wir sind recht Wenige  : für Mittwoch  ... was ist denn los   Doch Nikolaus -Depression   oder _"Deutschland ein Sommermärchen"_



Ne BAP in der Jabachhalle 
Nächste Mal wieder.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> Ne BAP in der Jabachhalle
> Nächste Mal wieder.
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo




_Vill Spass , Ingo , und ne schöne Jross an dä Wolfjang  ....  _

Gruß Guido


----------



## cycle2sun (5. Dezember 2006)

Ahoi Loide,
....GENAU !!
Sommermärchen, obwohl ich eigentlich seit gestern Abend Fussball total bescheuert finde......
DArUM muss ich mir wenigstens morgen wieder ein positives Ballgefühl verschaffen !!
Viel Spass beim Nikolausride !!
....mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (5. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> mittwoch? nikolaus depression ? nöööööö sommermärchen ja auch. und kein mtb mehr unterm hintern das hat es hinter sich
> 
> so muß einfach ein neues her



...wat´nu  

bist ja schon der zweite spicher, der´ sich was neues gönnt?!?
siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222807&page=24

..und ´giom´s bike geht ab wie ne Rakete, konnte dies am letzten Sa im 7GB
mit eigenem Augen sehen.


..wir haben doch noch gar nicht Weihnachten 

..muß wohl auch mal schaun, ob´s doch noch ne Überraschung gibt:

vielleicht so:http://www.liteville.de/t/22_29.html


----------



## Bikenstoffel (5. Dezember 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ..muß wohl auch mal schaun, ob´s doch noch ne Überraschung gibt:
> 
> vielleicht so:http://www.liteville.de/t/22_29.html




Hallo Helmut,

wow ein Liteville 301 echt lecker - dazu gewürzt mit den entsprechenden Komponenten.

Einen guten und gleichzeitig den größten Litevillehändler findest Du hier

http://www.dsbike.de/

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Übrigens wir sind recht Wenige  : für Mittwoch  ... was ist denn los   Doch Nikolaus -Depression   oder _"Deutschland ein Sommermärchen"_
> Liebe Grüße
> Guido



Ich habe Frühschicht , und von 19:00 Uhr bis min. 22:00 Uhr ist mir zu lange


----------



## Montana (6. Dezember 2006)

Jau Stephan .... das war schon ein grenzwertiges Erlebnis  am Montag abend. Mir kam es so vor als wenn einige _Spieler_   garnicht _"Fussballspielen wollten"_ zumindest den Ball  wollten sie nicht unbedingt . Furchtbar. Trotzdem oder gerade deshalb viel Spass beim Sommermärchen. 



cycle2sun schrieb:


> Ahoi Loide,
> ....GENAU !!
> Sommermärchen, obwohl ich eigentlich seit gestern Abend Fussball total bescheuert finde......
> DArUM muss ich mir wenigstens morgen wieder ein positives Ballgefühl verschaffen !!
> ...



Schade Sven ... kann ich aber verstehen . 
Dann sehen wir uns eben mal am Wochenende z.B. am Sonntag morgen in Lindlar 

Viele Grüße
_
Guido _



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Frühschicht , und von 19:00 Uhr bis min. 22:00 Uhr ist mir zu lange


----------



## Ziege (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
wir müssen für heute absagen, kommen zu spät von der Arbeit nach Hause,
Grüsse 
ziege und ziege2


----------



## Sunnybubbles (6. Dezember 2006)

tach zusammen, 
habe seit ein paar Tagen endlich mein eigenes bike. wollte eigentlich mit nem Kumpel heute abend ein bisschen durch Köln-Brück (falls das wem was sagt..) un da durch den Königsforst un so radeln. Nun hat der mich aber dreisterweise einfach ca eine 3/4 stunde dumm rumsitzen und warten lassen. Da das nicht zum ersten mal passiert ist, suche ich nun eine alternative, da ich echt nicht gerne alleine nachts durch den großen dunklen wald fahre  
thema heisst ja "leichte touren durch den königsforst" - was versteht ihr denn so unter "leicht"? kann man da als relative anfängerin mit einem nicht-ganz-so-supertollen-bike und so mittelmäßiger kondition mithalten? bin ja noch jung (18) und somit durchaus lernfähig.  
lg aus kölle


----------



## Stefan79 (6. Dezember 2006)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> habe seit ein paar Tagen endlich mein eigenes bike. wollte eigentlich mit nem Kumpel heute abend ein bisschen durch Köln-Brück (falls das wem was sagt..) un da durch den Königsforst un so radeln. Nun hat der mich aber dreisterweise einfach ca eine 3/4 stunde dumm rumsitzen und warten lassen. Da das nicht zum ersten mal passiert ist, suche ich nun eine alternative, da ich echt nicht gerne alleine nachts durch den großen dunklen wald fahre
> thema heisst ja "leichte touren durch den königsforst" - was versteht ihr denn so unter "leicht"? kann man da als relative anfängerin mit einem nicht-ganz-so-supertollen-bike und so mittelmäßiger kondition mithalten? bin ja noch jung (18) und somit durchaus lernfähig.
> lg aus kölle




Hi Kerstin,

komme grade von der Tour zurück (die anderen fahren noch) - und kann dir nur sagen, dass das Herz einer 18jährigen bei den Touren höchstens bergab schneller schlägt (vor Freude)  . Probier es einfach mal nächsten Mittwoch aus. Licht nicht vergessen! Um 19 Uhr ist es bereits dunkel und vor 22 Uhr wirst seltener zurück sein! 

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Sunnybubbles (6. Dezember 2006)

hehe ok, dann werd ich mich nächste woche mal da einfinden, sofern ich nicht arbeiten muss. ward ihr das, die da am wildgehege rumstanden? hab irgendwen nach der uhrzeit gefragt  
ohne lampe fahre ich grundsätzlich nicht  
gibts denn irgendwas, was ich unbedingt dabei haben sollte (außer meinem rädchen ) - hab leider kein komplettes ersatzteillager hier zuhause.. 
lg


----------



## Ziege (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ja, nen Helm solltest du aufjedenfall auch dabei haben und ein passender Ersatzschlauch ist auch zu empfehlen.

vg Silke


----------



## hama687 (6. Dezember 2006)

ich brauch mal bitte eine zeit die wir gefahren sind


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi @ all Mitfahrer von der KFL-Nikolaustour,

ich fand es mal wieder schön mit allen Leuten in einer Gruppe zu fahren,danke fürs guiding an Montana und Schnegge. 
Nicht Red Bull beflügelt sondern ein guter Glühwein   mit oder ohne Geschmack.
Die aussicht vom Schloß Bensberg war genial,hat sich gelohnt den weg dahin.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (7. Dezember 2006)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Da das nicht zum ersten mal passiert ist, suche ich nun eine alternative, da ich echt nicht gerne alleine nachts durch den großen dunklen wald fahre



Sollst Du ja auch nicht  Da generell nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass man sich auf solch einer Tour auch mal verletzt, ist ein Mitfahrer, der im Zweifelsfall Hilfe herbei holen kann, ein durchaus sinnvolles Zubehörteil. Besser sind natürlich zwei; einer bleibt vor Ort, der andere holt Hilfe.
Außerdem ganz sinnig;
- Licht für die entsprechende Dauer (etwas Reserve einrechnen)
- Helm
- Ersatzschlauch und irgendwas um diesen mit Luft zu befüllen
- 0,5L o.m. Flüssigkeit (Glühwein & Spekus - zumindest wenn ich mitfahre 



> thema heisst ja "leichte touren durch den königsforst" - was versteht ihr denn so unter "leicht"? kann man da als relative anfängerin mit einem nicht-ganz-so-supertollen-bike und so mittelmäßiger kondition mithalten? bin ja noch jung (18) und somit durchaus lernfähig.
> lg aus kölle



Mach Dir keinen Kopp - fahr einfach mit. An Stellen an denen Du unsicher bist  schiebe einfach und ziere Dich nicht im Zweifelsfall "Pause, Stop" o.ä. zu rufen - bin ich auch immer dankbar dafür  

Viel Spass
joscho


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2006)

* KFL- Winterpokaltour *

* Nikolaus Ride mit dem Milchborntalberg  und GlÃ¼hwein * 

* 06.12.2006 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

*Eine* leichte bis mittlere Gruppe     Guides:  * Schnegge * und *Montana *

*Teilnehmer âin *

*KFL- Team*
Alex @ hama687
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Renate @ Tazz
Guido @ Montana

*KFL-Team II*
Bernhard I  @ freebiker_yam
Bernhard II @ bernhardwlter

*KFL-Team III*
Erich  @ skorpi

*Team TrÃ¶delkÃ¶nig*
Ralf @ ralf

*sowie*

Stefan @ Stefan79
Uwe @ Rhoder


Tja so langsam erreichen uns die KFL â mittwochs TrainingsverhÃ¤ltnisse des Vorjahr. Diverse AusfÃ¤lle durch Feiern, Konzertbesuche und dem Ausstrahlen des _SommermÃ¤rchens_ fÃ¼hrten zu einer deutlich reduzierten Teilnehmerzahl  und zwangen uns zum Experiment. KÃ¶nnen wir noch ohne zwei Gruppen zu bilden MTB fahren ?  Ja es ging ... und das sehr gut.

_Schnegge_   Ã¼bernahm die erste Strecke und fÃ¼hrt uns auf sehr netten Wegen Richtung Bensberg. Es war einiges an GebÃ¼sch und etwas Strasse dabei â¦ die Saaler MÃ¼hle und die stinkende Fabrik sowie die Hardt und dann ging es den Milchborntalberg   hoch. Alle schafften es locker und der _Montana_ war soooo stolz. Hier war er voriges Jahr doch tatsÃ¤chlich noch gescheitert. Nun ging es â¦ und das problemlos. 

Dann fuhren wir erstmalig in 2006 zum Bensberger Weihnachtsmarkt wo wir bei FrÃ¼hlingstemperaturen GlÃ¼hwein tranken. Es ist wieder Mittwoch GlÃ¼hwein Happy Hour time. Auf diese Weise gestÃ¤rkt ging es hoch zum Schloss mit fantastischem Ausblick auf KÃ¶lle. Dann dÃ¼sten wir zurÃ¼ck in die Hardt und nahmen den heftigen Wurzeldownhill zum Kadettenweiher runter. Hier traute ich der *Magura ODUR *noch nicht so gaaanz und war sehr vorsichtig â¦. Das war Ã¼brigens falsch wie ich spÃ¤ter bemerkte â¦ Wieder hoch zum Naturfreundehaus und Ã¼ber TP GL in den KF zurÃ¼ck. Hier sagten _Stefan79_ und _freebiker_yam _TschÃ¼ss. 

Die Anderen nahmen den downhill zu den Rohren und _Montana_ fuhr *erstmalig* Ã¼ber dieselben â¦ mit d i e s e r Gabel   kein Problem â¦ dann ging es den Wurzeluphill hoch und Richtung Forsbach . Hier sagten _ralf _und _Rhoder_ TschÃ¼ss. Wir Verbliebenen nahmen auch noch die Wassertretbeckensachen mit. Muss einfach sein. Nach dem _bikekiller _trail verabschiedete sich auch noch der _bernhardwalter_ und das Ã¼brig gebliebene Kleeblatt kehrte nun flott zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. 

Daten : 2:35 Uhr Fahrzeit ca. 35 Km und 400 hm 

Besonderheiten: Danke an JÃ¶rg  fÃ¼r klasse guiding und fÃ¼r seine grosse Geduld â¦ bist hoffentlich nicht erfroren  unterwegs â¦ Alles Gute fÃ¼r Erich   â¦ hast hoffentlich keine blauen Flecken etc. â¦ Riesengratulation und Kompliment diesmal besonders an Tazz  die superklasse  mitgehalten hat und es wohl nicht bereut hat mit den wilden Kerlen  unterwegs gewesen zu sein. 

*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-Team WP Tour 13.12.2006*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  
Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich freu mich    


Super gute Tour war das gestern Jungs  


Danke    



Gruß Renate


----------



## Ziege (8. Dezember 2006)

Schade, dass wir bei der Glühtour nicht dabei waren, scheint ja wirklich ein Erlebnis gewesen zu sein ...

Kann sein, dass es die nächsten 2 Mittwoche bei uns auch nicht klappt- Jahresendfeierlichkeiten  

Naja, vllt findet sich ja noch die eine oder andere Ersatztour bevor ich mein Fahrrad in den verspäteten Winterschlaf versetze.

Grüsse
Silke


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Schade Sven ... kann ich aber verstehen .
> Dann sehen wir uns eben mal am Wochenende z.B. am Sonntag morgen in Lindlar
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Sorry Guido Wochenende muss ich Arbeiten   . Aber nächsten Mittwoch habe ich frei  , wenn das Wetter stimmt und ich wieder fit bin gerne .


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2006)

Na, da bin ich ja schwer entäuscht von den KFL'lern.

Ich dachte, wir könnten morgen schön zusammen ein Faß Glühwein auf dem Ahrweiler WM auf machen.....und dann ist Keiner dabei bzw. ihr fahrt die 08/15 Runde im 7 Gebirge  


Schade find ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja schwer entäuscht von den KFL'lern.
> 
> Ich dachte, wir könnten morgen schön zusammen ein Faß Glühwein auf dem Ahrweiler WM auf machen.....und dann ist Keiner dabei bzw. ihr fahrt die 08/15 Runde im 7 Gebirge
> 
> ...



Na, Na,

nicht gleich alle KFLer über einen Kamm scheren. Wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich auch den Ahrweiler WM vorziehen . Nichts gegen das 7 Gebirge (einmal mitgefahren war auch wirklich nett), aber jeden Samstag 7 Gebirge und jeden Mittwoch "KF im Dunkeln" (passt z.Zt. beruflich nicht) ist schon was eintönig. So schön die Touren, so nett die Mitfahrer auch sind . Das Team III (leider z.Zt. nur 3 v 5) versucht jedes Wochenende woanders zu fahren. Richtung Agger vor drei Wochen, Dünntalsperre vor zwei Wochen, Ville letzte Woche, Glessener Höhe dieses Wochenende und nächstes Wochenende wissen wir noch nicht. Aber wenn Du wieder was im Angebot hast...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2006)

Tja wo sind die *richtigen *KFler 

Ich kann leider nicht ... da schon länger andersweitig nett  verplant ... aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der/die Eine oder Andere ....

Euch jedenfalls viiieeelll Spass  

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Guido

*@ultra2de*

Stimmt , ist schon eintönig *jeden *Mittwoch im Dunkeln im KF  .... setz einfach mal abundzu aus ....   ... 





Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja schwer entäuscht von den KFL'lern.
> 
> Ich dachte, wir könnten morgen schön zusammen ein Faß Glühwein auf dem Ahrweiler WM auf machen.....und dann ist Keiner dabei bzw. ihr fahrt die 08/15 Runde im 7 Gebirge
> 
> ...


----------



## Derk (9. Dezember 2006)

ultra2de schrieb:


> . ....Das Team III (leider z.Zt. nur 3 v 5) versucht jedes Wochenende woanders zu fahren. ....
> Grüße
> 
> Jens


 
Hallo ,

dann mache ich doch mal Werbung für 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2729

Um Lindlar herum ist es wirklich schön.  Hoffentlich findet Ommer auch WEge, die nicht zu sehr versumpft sind.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ultra2de*
> 
> Stimmt , ist schon eintönig *jeden *Mittwoch im Dunkeln im KF  .... setz einfach mal abundzu aus ....   ...



Woher wusste  ich nur das sowas kommen würde? 

Ich habe geschrieben "etwas" eintönig.
Wenn ich (Beispiel 7 Gebirge) zum 3. oder 4. Mal den Petersberg hoch fahre, erwarte ich ja auch nicht mit Spannung, wie es da oben wohl aussieht.

Wenn ich dann ein paar mal nicht mitfahre, ist fast alles wieder neu. Ein Vorteil des Alters.  Und wenn ich noch älter werde, kann ich wahrscheinlich jeden Tag KF fahren. 

In der Zwischenzeit erkunde ich ja zur Zeit das Umland.

Wie geschrieben, beides (KFL und 7 G) jeweils schöne Touren, gut geguidet und mit netten Mitfahrern, aber halt nicht jeden Mittwoch oder Samstag.

Wenn die Zeit es zulässt werde ich auch mal wieder mitfahren, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme jetzt kein KF und 7 Gebirgs Verbot.

Grüße

Jens


ps  Ich glaube das auf Grund unserer derzeitigen KFL Präsenz der Teamname einwenig unglücklich gewählt ist.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2006)

Derk schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> dann mache ich doch mal Werbung für
> 
> ...



Hallo Derk,

klingt bis auf die Startzeit  ja ganz nett. Wir sind aber am kommenden Sonntag schon in/auf der Glessener Höhe unterwegs. Aber kommendes Wochenende noch für fast alles offen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## hama687 (9. Dezember 2006)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> habe seit ein paar Tagen endlich mein eigenes bike. wollte eigentlich mit nem Kumpel heute abend ein bisschen durch Köln-Brück (falls das wem was sagt..) un da durch den Königsforst un so radeln. Nun hat der mich aber dreisterweise einfach ca eine 3/4 stunde dumm rumsitzen und warten lassen. Da das nicht zum ersten mal passiert ist, suche ich nun eine alternative, da ich echt nicht gerne alleine nachts durch den großen dunklen wald fahre
> thema heisst ja "leichte touren durch den königsforst" - was versteht ihr denn so unter "leicht"? kann man da als relative anfängerin mit einem nicht-ganz-so-supertollen-bike und so mittelmäßiger kondition mithalten? bin ja noch jung (18) und somit durchaus lernfähig.
> lg aus kölle



ganz klar, klappt doch Sie wollte denn königsforst kennen lernen also ging es heute mal schnell in ihm durch über monte trödelö, zum tütberg röhren abfhart, schweineweg hoch, forsbacher mühle " klasse geschlagen kerstin" noch über die wahner heide zum blauen flughafen und zurück etwas rennrad über die panzer str. 

schöne tour


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. Dezember 2006)

nabend, 
von mir auch ein riesiges DANKESCHÖN für die Tour, hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht, hab denke ich auch einiges gelernt. Und dass der Königsforst so groß ist, wusste ich auch nciht  


hama687 schrieb:


> ganz klar, klappt doch Sie wollte denn königsforst kennen lernen also ging es heute mal schnell in ihm durch über monte trödelö, zum tütberg röhren abfhart, schweineweg hoch, forsbacher mühle " klasse geschlagen kerstin" noch über die wahner heide zum blauen flughafen und zurück etwas rennrad über die panzer str.
> 
> schöne tour



ok, "schnell" ist definitionssache   aber meine Meinung ist ja: hauptsache ohne absteigen oben ankommen...  
"klasse geschlagen".. danke =)..hat echt superviel spaß gemacht. und letztendlich ist ja auch egal wie ich unten ankomme. und wenns aufm hintern is  
ich denke, ich versuchs dann nächsten Mittwoch nochmal. 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## bikekiller (9. Dezember 2006)

So ihr Lieben, 

damit ihr auch schöne lange Nasen bekommt, hier der Bericht zur Wahnsinnstour am Samstag durch alle 7 hills... 
7 Biker gaben sich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein die Pedale in die Hand und radelten so flüssig über alle Berge, dass wir bei Sonne und lecker Stullen bereits um 13:30 Uhr auf der Löwenburg waren. 

Dann wie gewohnt die Trails hin und her und ab zum Drachefels, den wir heute über das Milchhäusle bestritten. Retour dann via Margarita am Ölberg entlang und rüber über Trails nach dem Kloster im Wald und runger nach Oberdollendorf und von dort mit flotten 25 km/h nach dem P in Kö. Leider waren wir da nur noch 2...    

Dank an meine netten männlichen Begleiter, die wie gewohnt alle miteinander brav Tempo gehalten haben. Gerne fahre ich wieder mit euch !

Bis bald,


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi bikekiller,

es war mal wieder eine klasse Tour bei allerschönstem Winterwetter mit wieder einmal teilweise Neuen netten Leuten.Ich für mich kann nicht von einer 08/15 Tour reden da jedesmal neue Abstecher hinzukommen,dank immer wieder neuen Mitfahrern die uns neue Wege und Trails zeigen, z.B. die alternative Anfahrt zum Drachenfels durch den Wald ( Dank Gernot ) oder die Schlußfahrt vom Drachenfels zur Margarethenhöhe  ( Dank Wolfgang ) und runter nach Oberdollendorf mit schnellen rasanten Trails ( Dank Gertrud ):  war es ein toller Tourabschluß.Auch diesmal blieb viel Zeit für die Zwischenmeschliche Beziehung aufrecht zu erhalten 

Hier meine Tourdaten:   63 Km ,  AV 12,4 km , 1562 HM , 5h 16min. Fahrzeit


Schönen Gruß bis demnächst 

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (11. Dezember 2006)

so nach dem meine Nightpro so langsam den Geist aufgibt hab ich mir gestern im Internet etwas neues bestellt... mal schauen wie sich so ne Kopf Lampe mit HID macht



> 2 Lichtquellen: eine Xenon-Halogenbirne für kräftiges Fernlicht, 3 energiesparende LEDs zum Ausleuchten der näheren Umgebung.
> Zoomfunktion: für Xenon-Halogenlicht vorhanden.
> 1 Drehring für alle Funktionen: Umschalten zwischen Xenon-Halogen und LEDs, Einstellen des Zoom für Xenon-Halogen.
> Verriegelung: verhindert das versehentliche Einschalten im Rucksack.
> ...









also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das dingen Hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> ...mal schauen wie sich so ne Kopf Lampe mit HID macht...


Das ist aber keine HID, sondern nur eine mit Xenon-Gas gefüllte Halogenbirne....


----------



## hama687 (11. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist aber keine HID, sondern nur eine mit Xenon-Gas gefüllte Halogenbirne....




k, könnte mir bitte mal jemand den unterschied erklären, gerade in hinsicht auf leucht stärke?

danke im vorrraus


----------



## bikekiller (11. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> k, könnte mir bitte mal jemand den unterschied erklären, gerade in hinsicht auf leucht stärke?
> 
> danke im vorrraus



ja, 
Lupine = hell, Rest der Lampenwelt = Funzeln...


----------



## juchhu (11. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> k, könnte mir bitte mal jemand den unterschied erklären, gerade in hinsicht auf leucht stärke?
> 
> danke im vorrraus


 
HID = In einem Glaskörper, der mit einem Edelgas befüllt ist (z.B. XENON), sind gegenüberliegend zwei Elektroden platziert. Durch eine hohe Spannung (mehrere 1.000 Volt) wird ein Lichtbogen entzündet, der Licht aussendet.

Halogenleuchtmittel, die mit XENON befüllt sind, sind nichts anderes als klassische Glühleuchtmittel. In einem Glaskörper, der mit einem Edelgas befüllt ist (z.B. XENON), ist eine Glühwendel platziert. Durch den hindurchfließenden Strom beginnen die Atome innerhalb der Glühwendel an zu schwingen. Ein Teil der Energie wird als sichtbares Licht ausgesendet. Ein weiterer großer Anteil der Energie wird in Form von Wärmestrahlung abgeführt.

Die HID-Technik ist aufwändiger, da für den Start und den BEtrieb eine Regelelktronik mit Hochspannungstechnik genutzt werden muss.
Allerdings ist die Ausbeute an sichtbaren Licht im Vergleich zu klassischen Glühleuchtmitteln deutlich höher.

VG Martin

PS: Die Befüllung mit Edelgasen in den Glaskörpern hat mehrere Funktionen. Vereinfacht gesagt, verhindern es das Verbrennen der Elektroden / der Glühwendel. Außerdem lagern sich durch einen Übergangsprozess die abgebrannten Teile (Atome) der Elektroden / der Glühwendel wieder auf denselbigen ab, sodass insgesamt die Benutzung von Edelgas zu einer längeren Betriebsdauer führt.


----------



## juchhu (11. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> so nach dem meine Nightpro so langsam den Geist aufgibt hab ich mir gestern im Internet etwas neues bestellt... mal schauen wie sich so ne Kopf Lampe mit HID macht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe ein ähnliches Teil.

Falls Du so etwas kaufen möchtest, achte bitte darauf, dass das Akku/Batteriefach separat an einem Kabel befestigt wird und eben nicht hinten im Nacken platziert ist.

Im Nacken behindert das Fach ein vernünftiges Tragen und Ausrichten des Helmes. Außerdem merkt man das zusätzliche Geicht am Hinterkopf sehr unangenehm.

Meine Frau hat eine solche Leuchte mit Batteriefach in LED-Ausführung.
Auf dem Bike ist das Ding Mist, ganz unabhängig wie hell es denn nun wirklich ist.

VG Martin


----------



## i-men (11. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das dingen Hell



Martin hat die Technik ja schon erklärt. Die Messwerte sind nen bischen schön gerechnet. Von wegen Helligkeit=klare Vollmondnacht und gemessen bei Leuchtweite bis 2m. Ist nicht wirklich auf unsere Anforderungen übertragbar. 

Die Leuchtstärke dürfte je nach Abstrahlwinkel in jedem Fall unter dem Normalscheinwerfer (5 Watt) der Sigma Evo liegen. Wäre mir als alleinige Beleuchtung definitiv zu wenig.



bikekiller schrieb:


> ja,
> Lupine = hell, Rest der Lampenwelt = Funzeln...



Wenn Du mutig bist, postest Du dieses Statement mal in den Eigenbau Lampenthread

Das Duell nehme ich unter Berücksichtigung des Abstrahlwinkel jederzeit auf. Ich stehe halt mehr auf großen und gleichmässigen Ausleuchtungsbereich zu kleinen Preisen und mit Eigenleistung.


----------



## juchhu (11. Dezember 2006)

i-men schrieb:


> ...
> Das Duell nehme ich unter Berücksichtigung des Abstrahlwinkel jederzeit auf. Ich stehe halt mehr auf großen und gleichmässigen Ausleuchtungsbereich zu kleinen Preisen und mit Eigenleistung.


 
Hier ein schöner Test : 
http://www.leichtbau-konfigurator.d.../testbericht-lupine-edison-vs-supernova-sx-14

Also, klassiche Halogenleuchtsystem an Überspannung betrieben sind eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz für HID-Systeme.
Spätesten wenn das Preis-/Leistungsystem zur Sprache kommt,
sieht es derzeit noch schlecht für die HID-Systeme aus.

Ausserdem kämpfen einige HID-System immer noch mit Lichtbogenabriss bei Erschütterungen und Zünd- bzw. Restartschwierigkeiten bei tieferen Temperaturen.

VG Martin

PS: Das Problem des Lichtbogenabrisses bei Erschütterung kann man natürlich mit Spnannungserhöhung erduzieren. Leider erhöht sich aber dann wesentlich der Energiebedarf, und die Betriebsdauer reduziert sich erheblich (Elektroden 'brennen' ab).


----------



## hama687 (11. Dezember 2006)

hmm dann hab ich mal wieder nen schuss in den offen gemacht, naja dann wird die lampe halt mit tesa an den lenker gebastelt


----------



## bikekiller (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Samstagsbiker,

am 16.12.06 werde ich hier mitfahren. Mal etwas anderes und die sind sehr nett dort. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen und denen zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt ?    

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3773

Montag geht es natürlich wie gewohnt um den Rhein zur Entspannung und Fettverbrennung mit 20 km/h in der Ebene. Siehe LMB wie jede Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Samstagsbiker,
> 
> am 16.12.06 werde ich hier mitfahren. Mal etwas anderes und die sind sehr nett dort. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen und denen zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt ?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3773



Habe mich auch mal angemeldet. Vielleicht können wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen...


----------



## bikekiller (11. Dezember 2006)

Supercool,

kommen noch mehr mit dorhin ? Kommt schon Leute das ist gar nicht weit weg von uns. Man könnte mit dem Radl dorthin... ich sach nur GPD Tour...


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Samstagsbiker,
> 
> am 16.12.06 werde ich hier mitfahren. Mal etwas anderes und die sind sehr nett dort. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen und denen zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt ?
> 
> ...



Bin für jeden Spass zu haben,fahre zwar nicht gerne ins "Ausland" naja und mit dem Hammer ich weiß nicht,bin auf jedenfall gespannt was das für ne Tour ist.

Bernhard II


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> .... und denen zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt ?



... dass bei Dir irgendwo noch'n Hammer rumhängt hab ich mir schon immer gedacht ....


----------



## bikekiller (12. Dezember 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... dass bei Dir irgendwo noch'n Hammer rumhängt hab ich mir schon immer gedacht ....



Deshalb harmonieren wir ja so prima gut miteinander. Die eine ergänzt den anderen, ne wahr ?  

Sodele, zur Tour gestern ist folgendes zu berichten:

4 tapfere Bikerlein fuhren bei Eis und Schnee und eisigem Wind durchs bitterkalte Rheintal.

peter1bike
montana
haleakela
bikekiller

Keiner sonst kam wie versprochen...    
Das Tempo war den Matschlöchern angepasst und wie immer war es eine sehr nette Tour.


----------



## bikekiller (12. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Bin für jeden Spass zu haben,fahre zwar nicht gerne ins "Ausland" naja und mit dem Hammer ich weiß nicht,bin auf jedenfall gespannt was das für ne Tour ist.
> 
> Bernhard II




Mann o mann das mit dem Hammer war doch nur ne kleine Provokation am Rande. Der joko und die Mrs. wissen eh schon dass ich ne lahme Ausdauerschnecke bin und ne Schissebüchse wenn es schnell runter gehen soll - ausser ich kenne mich aus und kann gut gucken...

aber fein, dass ihr mitkommt !!! Ich freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Deshalb harmonieren wir ja so prima gut miteinander. Die eine ergänzt den anderen, ne wahr ?
> 
> Sodele, zur Tour gestern ist folgendes zu berichten:
> 
> ...




hi ihr 4 Bikerlein,

ich war Gestern echt sauer über mich selbst ,weil ich die lange Radlerhose nicht mit eingepackt hatte ,habe einen moment überlegt nur mit kurzer Hose zu fahren aber wie ich das gelesen habe hatte ich die richtige Entscheidung für mich getroffen,als Entschädigung bin ich dan noch 90 min. auf dem Ergo gefahren,waar zwar nicht so schön wie mit Euch aber schweißtreibend

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Mann o mann das mit dem Hammer war doch nur ne kleine Provokation am Rande. Der joko und die Mrs. wissen eh schon dass ich ne lahme Ausdauerschnecke bin und ne Schissebüchse wenn es schnell runter gehen soll - ausser ich kenne mich aus und kann gut gucken...
> 
> aber fein, dass ihr mitkommt !!! Ich freu mich.



Ich freue mich auch 

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (12. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Keiner sonst kam wie versprochen...




... sorry Gertrud, aber ich hatte mich ja in Vorahnung bereits vorausschauend entschuldigt.   

Kann halt derzeit überhaupt nicht mehr planen ...  

Habe euch aber aus Bonn kommend auf dem Mauspfad noch gesehen, angeblinkt und angehupt. ... keine Reaktion. ... wie auch ... ?

Gruß Ralf   ... der bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich traurig war. 


PS: @Guido: Meine morgige Anmeldung ist als ernsthafter Versuch anzusehen ...


----------



## bikekiller (13. Dezember 2006)

ralf schrieb:


> Habe euch aber aus Bonn kommend auf dem Mauspfad noch gesehen, angeblinkt und angehupt. ... keine Reaktion. ... wie auch ... ?



Hah,

dann habe ich doch richtig vermutet, dass uns ein Bekannter angehupt hat. Das warst also Du ? Das war nett, fand ich.


----------



## Pepin (13. Dezember 2006)

hoffe das ich es dieses jahr noch mal schaffe mit euch zuradeln.

immer kommt was dazwischen.  

also denn mal bis bald


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Sodele, zur Tour gestern ist folgendes zu berichten:
> 
> 4 tapfere Bikerlein fuhren bei Eis und Schnee und eisigem Wind durchs bitterkalte Rheintal.
> Keiner sonst kam wie versprochen...


...vielleicht solltest du deine Kollektion um ein paar vernünftige Regenklamotten erweitern...


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

kurze Info zu Pepins gestrige Tour die er leider aus beruflichen Gründen absagen mußte.Nach einem Telefonat mit [email protected] wurde kurzfristig eine Tour vereinbart noch ohne klares Ziel .
Anfahrt von Rath/Heumar über Rösrath nach Lohmar, Lohmarer Wäldchen, an der Sieg entlang bis nach Bonn an den Rhein von da aus bis nach Königswinter ( Drachenfels und Petersberg haben wir heute nicht gefahren ),kurzer Riegelstopp dann zurück über Bonn, Siegtour bis nach Siegburg ( Erklärung des mittelalterlichen Marktes  ) anderes Siegufer nach Lohmar,Verabschiedung an Christoph, dann mit mäßigem Tempo über Rösrath nach Rath/Heumar,da zeigte mein Tacho 90,5 km an,da ich eh einmal die 100er marke als Feierabendrunde knacken wollte fuhr ich noch einen kleinen Schlenker durch den KF und kam dann mit 102 km am Auto an,verspürte dann aaber auch keine Lust mehr für Heute zum Radeln.

Schönen Gruß bis heute Abend 

Bernhard II


----------



## Bikenstoffel (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bernhard,

nochmals vielen Dank   

Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht und alle Achtung - ich hätte keine Lust mehr gehabt die 100 km voll zu machen, aber ich weiß wie es ist wenn man zum ersten Mal die magischen 100 km knackt.

Viel Spaß für heute und bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour 
Christoph


----------



## bikekiller (13. Dezember 2006)

@bernhard und mtb-kao: wegen Samstag (Termin auf 12:15 Uhr verschoben) habe ich eine wahnwitzige Idee... wir könnten uns um 8:00 Uhr in Rath treffen und laaaaaaangsam und gemütlich nach Gerresheim radeln. Aber so bummelig, dass die Beine relaxed ankommen. Dann futtern wir schnell Pasta irgendwo vor Ort (oder Currywooscht) und ab geht das zur Miss Tour durch meine Geburtsstätte. Nach der Tour von Miss würden wir uns noch ne Portion Kohlehydrate einschmeissen und die Pflichttour retour nach Rath unternehmen. Was aber in die Nacht ginge mit ca. 3,5 h An- Abfahrt (also 6 h Reise) nur für total bekloppte Biker wie bikekiller die Ausdauerschnecke... 

Also hat einer von euch Lust auf dieses Marathon Projekt ? Ich mache es auf jeden Fall !


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> @bernhard und mtb-kao: wegen Samstag (Termin auf 12:15 Uhr verschoben) habe ich eine wahnwitzige Idee... wir könnten uns um 8:00 Uhr in Rath treffen und laaaaaaangsam und gemütlich nach Gerresheim radeln. Aber so bummelig, dass die Beine relaxed ankommen. Dann futtern wir schnell Pasta irgendwo vor Ort (oder Currywooscht) und ab geht das zur Miss Tour durch meine Geburtsstätte. Nach der Tour von Miss würden wir uns noch ne Portion Kohlehydrate einschmeissen und die Pflichttour retour nach Rath unternehmen. Was aber in die Nacht ginge mit ca. 3,5 h An- Abfahrt (also 6 h Reise) nur für total bekloppte Biker wie bikekiller die Ausdauerschnecke...
> 
> Also hat einer von euch Lust auf dieses Marathon Projekt ? Ich mache es auf jeden Fall !



Hi @ bikekiller,

halte ich für eine gute Idee mit der gemeinsamen Anreise ( 1.kleineres Problem,habe heute Morgen einem Mitfahrer Namens "On any Sunday"eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten,weil er z.Z. kein Fahrzeug hat,müßte versuchen ihn von der Wahnsinns Tat zu überzeugen ).
Wie du weißt wohne ich nicht in Rath/Heumar sondern in Köln-Esch in der Nähe von Pulheim,wenn Michael mitfahren würde kämen wir über die Leverkusener Autobahnbrücke und müßten uns dann irgendwo in der Nähe des Leverkusener Kreuzes treffen.
Du kannst dir das mal auf der Karte anschauen und mir deinen genauen Streckenverlauf mitteilen,würde mich freuen wenn es klappt.
Allerdings bei totalem Sch.......... Wetter werde ich dann wohl nur mit dem Auto anreisen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2006)

Gratulation Bernhard     .... dann weiss ich auch wer heute mit _Schnegge _fährt ... 


bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurze Info zu Pepins gestrige Tour ...und kam dann mit 102 km am Auto an......Schönen Gruß bis heute Abend
> Bernhard II



*
@ all * 

Kurz zu heute abend  - Wir werden heute in *jedem Fall eine ruhige Gruppe * bilden und wirklich ganz *easy *  und  durch den Königsforst radeln ... Gründe sind leichte Erkältungen  und Einsteiger  Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich auch eine etwas schnellere   Gruppe um _Schnegge_ bilden wird. 

Bis später  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Schnegge (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo @ all  

denke mir gerade was aus   Es wird heute auf Grund der aktuellen Bodenverhältnisse  mehr FABs uns Asphalt geben. Trails werd ich bewusst außen vor lassen ... tempo wird wie immer Gruppenabhängig...


Für alle die mitfahren oder mitfahren möchten noch mal was allgemeines: 

Meldet euch wenn ihr merkt, dass es für euch zu flott ist  . Es macht keinen Sinn, wenn mann so lange wie möglich versucht das Tempo zu halten, aber irgendwann abreissen lassen muss. Der guide sieht nämlich nicht wie sehr sich jemand abmüht. Vorallem bei nightrides ist auch ein leidender Gesichtsaudruck  schwer zu erkennen... 

Bei allen Bemühungen eine Gruppe zusammenhalten zu wollen, fällt es vorallem nachts schwer, dies als einziger guide   ohne Hilfe der Gruppe zu schaffen.
Daher die Bitte an jeden: Achtet immer auf euren Hintermann bzw. merkt euch wenn Ihr als hinterster fahrt. Und so bald mann merkt ,dass man abreißen läßt sofort den Vordermann zurechtstutzen  .

So und jetzt bis später
Jörg


----------



## bikekiller (13. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ bikekiller,
> 
> halte ich für eine gute Idee mit der gemeinsamen Anreise ( 1.kleineres Problem,habe heute Morgen einem Mitfahrer Namens "On any Sunday"eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten,weil er z.Z. kein Fahrzeug hat,müßte versuchen ihn von der Wahnsinns Tat zu überzeugen ).
> Wie du weißt wohne ich nicht in Rath/Heumar sondern in Köln-Esch in der Nähe von Pulheim,wenn Michael mitfahren würde kämen wir über die Leverkusener Autobahnbrücke und müßten uns dann irgendwo in der Nähe des Leverkusener Kreuzes treffen.
> ...



Jo,
ich fahre sowieso nur bei Sonnenschein diese Mördertour. Onkel Sonntag kommt sicher mit, der ist auch so ein verrückter Typ.  

Strecke geht easy am Rhein entlang, da gibt es einen Radweg bis Benrath und dann müssen wir uns etwas durch die City und am Unterbacher See durchschlagen und schon sind wir da.

Retour würde ich Strasse vorschlagen, wegen Tempo und Relaxen.

Allerdings fahr ich nur 20 km/h in der Ebene. Maximal !!! Nicht dass da einer von euch weint...


----------



## juchhu (13. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Bis später
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
Melde mich ab bzw. habe mich gar nicht angemeldet.

Habe zu einer neuen Firmenberatung jetzt unverhofft (die Worte "wider Erwartung" treffen es besser  )
die alleine Entwicklung und Führung eines Freizeitprojektes bekommen.  

Fahre deswegen auch meine WP-Aktivität zurück.
Außerdem ist mein Bike-Antrieb verschlissen,
und ich habe weder Lust zum Instandsetzen noch zum Schlammradeln.

In diesem Sinne: Frohes Fest und bis Tage nach Weihnachten.

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Jo,
> ich fahre sowieso nur bei Sonnenschein diese Mördertour. Onkel Sonntag kommt sicher mit, der ist auch so ein verrückter Typ.
> 
> Strecke geht easy am Rhein entlang, da gibt es einen Radweg bis Benrath und dann müssen wir uns etwas durch die City und am Unterbacher See durchschlagen und schon sind wir da.
> ...



Hi,
ich empfehle dir, wenn du am Rhein entlang fahren möchtest, über die Rodenkirchener Brücke auf der "anderen" Rheinseite zu fahren.
Durch Pohl, Deutz, Mühlheim, Stammheim, Lev.(Bayerwerk), usw. ist NICHT so gut.
Über die Autobahnbrücke der A1 wieder auf die rechte Seite zurück. Über die Mülheimer Brücke ist aber auch OK.
Die Strecke ist schöner zu fahren.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...habe heute Morgen einem Mitfahrer Namens "On any Sunday"eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten,weil er z.Z. kein Fahrzeug hat...


liegt weniger am Fahrzeug


----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2006)

Sehr gut geschrieben , Jörg    So *muss* das sein .... 




Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> 
> denke mir gerade was aus   Es wird heute auf Grund der aktuellen Bodenverhältnisse  mehr FABs uns Asphalt geben. Trails werd ich bewusst außen vor lassen ... tempo wird wie immer Gruppenabhängig...
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2006)

Schade , Martin ... ebenfalls alles Gute vorerst und ich denke wir lesen noch voneinander vor dem Fest .

Ich _plane_ für den 27.12. mal wieder meine 

ZWISCHEN DEN JAHREN KFL- TOUR 

Mittwoch 15:00 (sehr wahrscheinlich) Kannste ja mal vormerken  

Viele Grüße Guido 



juchhu schrieb:


> Melde mich ab bzw. habe mich gar nicht angemeldet.
> 
> Habe zu einer neuen Firmenberatung jetzt unverhofft
> die alleine Entwicklung und Führung eines Freizeitprojektes bekommen.
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (13. Dezember 2006)

nabend zusammen, 
wollte mich nochmal ganz herzlich für die tour heute abend bedanken, hat echt spaß gemacht!!!!!     
tja.. was soll ich noch sagen.. ICH WILL MEEHR  
einen schönen rest-abend wünsche ich euch noch. 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich bedanke mich auch für die nette Tour    

Und ........................................  



@ Sunnybubbles wir wollen Dich auch  ( bist super gut gefahren )


Gruß
Renate


----------



## Montana (13. Dezember 2006)

Hui Kerstin  , super  das es Dir so gut gefallen hat. Du hast Dich aber auch grossartig geschlagen ... für eine Woche MTB war das schon fast Weltklasse    Du bist jederzeit germe willkommen und in Kürze bestimmt eine richtige KFLerin .... wetten dass ? 

Viele Grüße  Guido 

_Montana_


@ Tazz 

Gerne geschehen .... auch mir hats super gefallen trotz meiner Verspätung und der Umstände







Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> nabend zusammen,
> wollte mich nochmal ganz herzlich für die tour heute abend bedanken, hat echt spaß gemacht!!!!!
> tja.. was soll ich noch sagen.. ICH WILL MEEHR
> einen schönen rest-abend wünsche ich euch noch.
> ...


----------



## on any sunday (14. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ bikekiller,
> 
> halte ich für eine gute Idee mit der gemeinsamen Anreise ( 1.kleineres Problem,habe heute Morgen einem Mitfahrer Namens "On any Sunday"eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten,weil er z.Z. kein Fahrzeug hat,müßte versuchen ihn von der Wahnsinns Tat zu überzeugen ).
> Wie du weißt wohne ich nicht in Rath/Heumar sondern in Köln-Esch in der Nähe von Pulheim,wenn Michael mitfahren würde kämen wir über die Leverkusener Autobahnbrücke und müßten uns dann irgendwo in der Nähe des Leverkusener Kreuzes treffen.
> ...



Nabend.

Da das Wetter nicht so toll werden soll, finde ich den Vorschlag nicht so prickelnd. Außerdem habe ich für ca. 60 km Asphalt bessere Fahrzeuge
in meinem Fuhrpark. Für eine Rückfahrt bei Dunkelheit und Regen kann ich mich auch nicht begeistern. 

Lange Rede, wenig Sinn. Falls Bernhard doch per Rad anreisen will bin ich raus. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (14. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Da das Wetter nicht so toll werden soll, finde ich den Vorschlag nicht so prickelnd. Außerdem habe ich für ca. 60 km Asphalt bessere Fahrzeuge
> in meinem Fuhrpark. Für eine Rückfahrt bei Dunkelheit und Regen kann ich mich auch nicht begeistern.
> ...




Bin zwar kein Zivi, aber ich würde mich dann gegebenenfalls opfern und nen kleinen Umweg über Pesch machen


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Also hat einer von euch Lust auf dieses Marathon Projekt ? Ich mache es auf jeden Fall !



nein. erstens hätte ich nochmal 30km mehr zu fahren und zweitens möchte ich gerne wenigstens einen teil des samstags mit meiner familie verbingen 

wenn bernhard gerne mit dem rad anreisen möchte, kann ich auch eine schleife fahren und onkel sonntag abholen. manni könnte ich theoretisch auch noch einsammeln, wenn er sich irgendwo strategisch günstig hinbewegen kann.


----------



## bikekiller (14. Dezember 2006)

Gut, gut. Fahren wir halt mit dem Auto nach D´dorf. War ja nur ne Idee...  

Danke an montana für die schöne Tour. Leider bin ich ja schon eher abgebogen, weil ich so einen Hunger hatte, dass ich keinen Pieps mehr machen konnte. War sehr lecker daheim    

Heute morgen ist es dann schon wieder besser ! Bis bald dann im KF oder am Rhein oder im 7G oder in D´dorf oder oder oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Gut, gut. Fahren wir halt mit dem Auto nach D´dorf. War ja nur ne Idee...



kannst du mich dann mitnehmen?


----------



## bikekiller (14. Dezember 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> kannst du mich dann mitnehmen?



wenn Du auch von Freitag auf Samstag bei meiner Mama übernachten möchtest, dann gerne...


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> wenn Du auch von Freitag auf Samstag bei meiner Mama übernachten möchtest, dann gerne...



was gibt's denn da zu essen?  heißt du bist freitag schon in der verbotenen stadt? dann muss ich wohl alleine fahren


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Gut, gut. Fahren wir halt mit dem Auto nach D´dorf. War ja nur ne Idee...
> 
> Danke an montana für die schöne Tour. Leider bin ich ja schon eher abgebogen, weil ich so einen Hunger hatte, dass ich keinen Pieps mehr machen konnte. War sehr lecker daheim
> 
> Heute morgen ist es dann schon wieder besser ! Bis bald dann im KF oder am Rhein oder im 7G oder in D´dorf oder oder oder...




Hi @ all,

na gut wenn alle mit dem Auto fahren werde ich Michael mit Sicherheit am Samstag so gegen 11.15 / 11.30 Uhr abholen,war eine nette Idee kann man ja einmal bei besserem Wetter nachholen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Dezember 2006)

Hier sind mein Eindrücke von gestern.

Überpünktlich traf ich am Treffpunkt ein  . So habe ich mich entschlossen noch ne kurze Runde um das Wildgehege zu drehen. Um 18:50 Uhr bin ich wieder am Treffpunkt eingetroffen. Alles waren da außer Montana  . Dieser hatte aber einen guten Grund ( gute Besserung  ) . So ging es um 19:15 Uhr los in den Königsforst . Der Matsche Trail wurde ausgelassen und auch die zufahrt zur Geröllabfahrt wurde nicht angefahren . Ich dachte gut kommt mein Rad mal nicht so verschlammt nach Hause . Aber es sollte alles andern kommen  als Ralf die Führung übernahm . Es ging rauf , rauf ach und hatte ich schon rauf erwähnt  . Endlich ging es bergab aber da kam dann der Schlamm . Dieser war stellenweise so schlimm das ich bergab kurbeln musste .  Aber wir wurden mit schönen Trails entschädig  . Zum Schluss noch am Wildgehege vorbei und ab zum Treffpunkt.
Fazit :

Schlamm  Schlammiger  Königsforst

Besonderheiten:  

-Montana war spät dran  
-Tazz ist mal wieder hingefallen  
-Ralfs rücken war blitzblank 
-Sunnybubbles um so dreckiger  
Und zu gute Letzt  Hama´s Licht hielt ganzen 10 min.   Mein Ersatzlicht für Hama ganze 5 min.


----------



## hama687 (14. Dezember 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und zu gute Letzt  Hama´s Licht hielt ganzen 10 min.   Mein Ersatzlicht für Hama ganze 5 min.



sigma   aber da komm vllt meine neue Lampe her man darf abwarten


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi Jörg @Schnegge,

auf diesem Wege ( leider etwas verspätet ) ein Dankeschön für die schnelle,knackige Strassenrunde,auch nicht zu verachten die vereinzelten (Matsche)Trails  die immer wwieder Spass machen,wenn man nicht gerade drin stecken bleibt.
Am Mittwoch spürte ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder meine Beine(sie lebten noch) . nach 81 Km , 965 HM und einem Schnitt von 17,3 km/h.

Bis demnächst im KF oder Montagsrunde oder,oder ....

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (16. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Wochenende an alle wie kann das Wochenende schöner Starten als wie mit so einem Sonnenaufnagn?!?

















na dann Viel Spass an alle und fleisig Sammeln


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Dezember 2006)

so schöne fotos.. *dahinschmelz* ... 
lg


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> ...wie kann das Wochenende schöner Starten als wie mit so einem Sonnenaufgang?!?



... im Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2006)

* KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Mittwoch der  .... 13. - Fahrt   * 

* 13.12.2006 Start: 19:15 Uhr  * 

 leichte  Gruppe     Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

*KFL- Team*
Alex @ hama687
Renate @ Tazz
Guido @ Montana


*KFL-Team II*
Ingo @ i-men

*
Rocking snowflakes*
  @ bikekiller

*Team TrÃ¶delkÃ¶nig*
Ralf @ ralf
Sven @ Kettenfresser

*sowie*

Birgit @ haleakela
Kerstin @ sunnybubbles
Willibald @ McWade


Sorry diesmal ein knapper SpÃ¤tbericht .... _Montana_ war / ist vielbeschÃ¤ftigt.

Es ging mit heftiger VerspÃ¤tung los ... da _Montana_ einen kleinen Family - Unfall   verursachte und zunÃ¤chst die SchÃ¤den beheben  musste. 
Dann ging es aber so schnell wie mÃ¶glich los. Hoch Richtung Monte TroodelÃ¶h und dann _Ralf _hinterher. Wir fuhren mal seine SpezialitÃ¤ten. Es war diesmal relativ wenig Matsch dabei und es ging wie immer bei _Ralf_ stetig leicht hoch. Die GerÃ¶llabfahrt liessen wir in Ruhe. Aber Ã¼ber die Rohre gings und die Wassertretbeckentrails waren auch dabei. 
Es war diesmal eine kurze   nette Trainingseinheit ... _Montana_ kam und fuhr auch wieder mit dem Auto zurÃ¼ck  

Riesengratulation und Kompliment diesmal besonders an *Kerstin @ sunnybubbles * Klasse Leistung fÃ¼r eine Woche MTB

*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-Team WP Tour 20.12.2006*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  
Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## hama687 (17. Dezember 2006)

schitt


----------



## hama687 (17. Dezember 2006)

*ohne Worte   *


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Dezember 2006)

hachja... mtb fahren macht spass.. @bild 1.. nur fliegen ist schöner   siehe bild 2...  
und wer sein rad liebt, der schiebt.. ne alex


----------



## Ommer (18. Dezember 2006)

Eine Woche Fahrpraxis??? 

Hut ab! 




Gruß Achim


----------



## Enrgy (18. Dezember 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Eine Woche Fahrpraxis???


Naja, sooo unbescholten ist euer neues Pflänzchen nun auch wieder nicht...  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252765


----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2006)

Ok , stimmt .... gut aufgepasst Mr. Enrgy  .... aber sie hatte das _( zu ihrer Ehrenrettung)_ schon beiläufig erwähnt .....  .... trotzdem nicht schlecht die Leistung .... aber mit 18 ist das MTbiken auch schnell (_wieder_) erlernt  





Enrgy schrieb:


> Naja, sooo unbescholten ist euer neues Pflänzchen nun auch wieder nicht...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252765


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Dezember 2006)

@all,

die Montagsrunde wurde ja nun leider gecancelt wenn trotzdem jemand Lust hat diese Runde zu fahren treffen wir uns wie gewohnt um 18.00 Uhr in Rath/Heumar an der Bud würde mich freuen.
Wenn sich bis 17.00 Uhr niemand gemeldet hat fahre ich vieleicht eine andere Streckenführung,hier meine Handynummer 0171-4409608.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (18. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> die Montagsrunde wurde ja nun leider gecancelt wenn trotzdem jemand Lust hat diese Runde zu fahren treffen wir uns wie gewohnt um 18.00 Uhr in Rath/Heumar an der Bud würde mich freuen.
> Wenn sich bis 17.00 Uhr niemand gemeldet hat fahre ich vieleicht eine andere Streckenführung,hier meine Handynummer 0171-4409608.
> ...



Merci !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Merci !!!



Null Problemo,ist eines meiner leichtesten Übungen ,habe ich gerne getan 

dann bis Mittwoch im KF oder Samstag im 7GB    ,ich hoffe ja das ich nicht alleine fahren darf.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi bikekiller,

habe gerade mal etwas im WP geschmökert und da fand ich dann den Eintrag von Samstag,Mega spitzen Leistung    vor allem bei den Wetterverhältnissen,ich hoffe mal dass du bei der Rückfahrt im Dauerregen keine Schwimmhäute bekommen hast einfach beeindruckend,da kann man schon einmal die ersten Auswirkungen des Ausdauertrainings im 7 GB erkennen.
Viel Spass bei deinem heutigen Termin,es grüßt dich

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> *ohne Worte   *




Hallo Alex,

wenn ich mir so die Bilder anschaue  ,die eine fährt  und der andere schiebt  können wir bestimmt noch etwas von ihr lernen,aufjeden fall ein Mitfavorit für Schnegges schnellere Truppe,oder??? 

Schönen Gruß bis Mittwoch 

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (18. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> wenn ich mir so die Bilder anschaue  ,die eine fährt  und der andere schiebt  können wir bestimmt noch etwas von ihr lernen,aufjeden fall ein Mitfavorit für Schnegges schnellere Truppe,oder???
> 
> ...



joa da haste woll recht, sie hatt schon ordentlich power


----------



## hama687 (19. Dezember 2006)

So mal einen kurzen Berricht zu gestern Nach dem Kerstin und ich erst um 18:30 am treffpunkt wahren sind wir kurz entschlossen die Runde einfach mal so gefahren, 

Über die Panzer str, *welche kaum noch sichtbar war auf grund von Nebel* über die Flughafen einfahrt, *wo uns ein kleins Flugzeug demonstiert hatt wie Hell sein Scheinwerfer ist*, zum aggerstadion, an der Sieg entlang und am Rhein zurück...*Rassen macht Spass* dauer der Tour ca. 3,15 Stunden! Die anderen haben wir aber nicht mehr "gefunden" überhollt" Super geschlagen @ Kerstin, dafür das du gerade mal ca. 2 Wochen fährst klasse 

Schönen Tag wünsch ich mal allen


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

kurze Rückmeldung der Montagstour,diesmal eine reine Herrentour mit 3 Teilnehmern Ralf @ralf,Ralf @Konfuzius und Bernhard II @ Bernhard Walter.
Besonderheiten gab es nur mit der Beleuchtung aller Teilnehmer und einem Plattfuß von Ralf @ralf wurde aber an der Bud auf dem Rückweg behoben,ansonsten eine Streckenführung wie gehabt bis auf eine Ausnahme ( leichter Fahrfehler  weil unser Stammguide fehlte ).
Ralf ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen 
Fahrzeit 3h und 8 min.  57,5 Km

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (19. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ansonsten eine Streckenführung wie gehabt bis auf eine Ausnahme ( leichter Fahrfehler  weil unser Stammguide fehlte ).



Ich hab die Strecken mal verglichen. Wir sind am Rhein eine zu früh abgebogen.
Der Rest war richtig  

Und fürs nächste Mal wissen wir Bescheid...  

Gruß
Konfuzius


----------



## Tazz (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche euch super viel Spaß heute bei eurer Tour     .

muß heute zu Hause bleiben ...............................  

Gruß von der zurückgebliebenen ( dann back ich jetzt halt Kekse   ).

Renate


----------



## ralf (20. Dezember 2006)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...
> und einem Plattfuß von Ralf @ralf wurde aber an der Bud auf dem Rückweg behoben,ansonsten eine Streckenführung wie gehabt bis auf eine Ausnahme ( leichter Fahrfehler  weil unser Stammguide fehlte ).
> Ralf ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen
> Fahrzeit 3h und 8 min.  57,5 Km
> ...



Hallo liebe Montagsfahrer,

spät aber doch noch ...

ja, ich bin noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Das Loch muß ein Durchstich gewesen sein, da ich genau in dem lokalisierten Bereich ein kleines Loch im Mantel gefunden habe. Schlauch ist wieder geflickt.  

Dank an euch für die Hilfe und die kurzweilige Begleitung!

Wir waren übrigens mit einer AVS von knapp 19 km/h nicht wirklich schnell ... ... mit Gertrud geht's schneller ...   

Gruß Ralf  

PS @ all: Habe es heute abend leider nicht realisieren können ...  
Hoffe, ihr habt viel Spaß!

Vielleicht stelle ich für Freitag abend eine kurzfristige Tour ein ... ... Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Dezember 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gestern wegen nicht funktionierender Vorderradbremse gar nicht erst mitfahren. Aber ein Versuch sollte es doch wert sein  Letztendlich hat es doch ganz gut geklappt und es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Die Standzeit wegen auslaufender Milch  war bei diesen Temperaturen zwar etwas unangenehm, aber Ingo hat noch ein paar schöne uphills zum Warmwerden eingebaut 

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour... bess demnähx


----------



## Stefan79 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Mittwochsgruppe,

sorry! Hatte mich angemeldet und bin dann doch nicht gekommen - bin auf einer ungeplanten W-Party versackt! Hoffe es klappt nächstes Mal. Allen ein schönes W-Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins "Neue Jahr".

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Dezember 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen euch allen, 
ich wollte mal DANKE sagen für die schöne Tour gestern. Wäre ja schon sehr gerne noch weiter mitgefahren, aber mein Rad wollte nicht mehr..  davon mal ganz abgesehen bin auch ich noch etwas angeschlagen von den letzten tagen (von nem unfall am montag spür ich mein knie noch etwas mehr als ich sollte.. sche**auto  ). aber wenns nächste woche wieder ne tour gibt, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei  
lg
Kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jörg @Schnegge,

für meinen Teil möchte ich mich für die schöne,zügige und nicht kraftraubende    Tour bei dir bedanken ,es hat super Spass gemacht mit echt coolen Singeltrails,naja der Anschlußweg auf dem Rückweg kann man sich wohl schenken aber du wirst bestimmt eine andere Möglichkeit finden.

Meine gestrigen Tourdaten:
Alleinige Glühweintour von Rath über Forsbach,Bergisch Gladbach ( 1.Station ),Bensberg ( 2.Station ) Rath und Treffpunkt in Brück 38,5 Km.
Super schöne Tour mit Jörg,Peter und Marco 48 Km.
HM Gesamt 945 , Fahrzeit Gesamt 5h 9min.

Bis demnächst,für alle die man nicht mehr sieht ein schönes WF und NJ 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (22. Dezember 2006)

* Vorweihnachtliche KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Bericht der leichten Gruppe  * 

* 20.12.2006 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

 Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

*KFL- Team*
Alex @ hama687
Guido @ Montana


*KFL-Team II*
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Ingo @ i-men

*Fitf ker Five*
Frank @ Cheetah

*Frosty 5  Rednoses*
Lars @ MTB-Kao

*Frauen Spass Team *
Renate @ Harnas


*sowie*
Kerstin @ Sunnybubbles

Das Feld der erscheinenden KFLer -innen lichtet sich naturgemÃ¤Ã im Moment etwas aber wir konnten wieder zwei kleinere Gruppen bilden. _JÃ¶rg_ zog mit _Marco_Lev, Peter1bike _und _bernhardwalter_ Richtung Agger .... wo der _Peter_ wohl ein paar nette Wege kennt.

Wir Anderen zogen auf bewÃ¤hrtem Weg los und nahmen diesmal wieder den  flowigen Westtrail mit. Weiter ging es Richtung TÃ¼tberg und dort schlug _freebiker_yam_ vor zum LÃ¼derich zu fahren. Kurze Absprache und flott gings _Bernhard_ hinterher.  ZunÃ¤chst eine rasante Asphalt Abfahrt Richtung Untereschbach runter und unten war dann leider auch schon ein Reifen kaputt . Nach etwas Flickerei ging es dann weiter ... wir haben uns aber trotzdem entschlossen nicht ganz auf den LÃ¼derich zu fahren sondern folgten _i-men _der uns eine klasse Wegvariante Richtung Lehmbach und zurÃ¼ck in den KF zeigte. Auf besonderen Wunsch meines Lichtgebers fuhren wir diesmal noch die trails an der Forsbacher MÃ¼hle und den juchhu nighttrail und den bikekiller trail und dann war _Montanas _Schaltung kaputt und er wurde zum Single Speeder . Trotzdem oder gerade deshalb  fuhr er mit durch das berÃ¼hmte Loch ....  kam auch gut runter nur hinten nicht mehr gescheit hoch .. Aber egal ... Dann ging es auch schnell zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck ... 



Besonderen Dank an *Ingo @ i-men *fÃ¼r die schÃ¶nen Wegvarianten und ganz herzlichen Dank an *Frank @ Cheetah *fÃ¼r das exzellente Leihlicht. 

*Neuer Termin :* 

* Die "Zwischen den Jahren" Tour  *   .........    *27.12.2006* *ACHTUNG :  15:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi @ Montana,

schade mit der Schaltung ,ich hoffe dass Du die Reparatur schnellstens durchgeführt bekommst damit Du dich mit dem Bike wieder durch den KF wühlen und abstrammpeln kannst .
Andere Frage: Welche Zusatz-Strassenbeleuchtung hast Du und mit welcher Akkugröße befeuerst Du den Strahler möchte mir soein Gerät auch noch zulegen,hast ja mal erzählt würde nicht viel kosten aber ausreichend Licht geben,freue mich auf eine Rückantwort.
Dir und deiner Family mit Freunden schöne Festtage und tschüss bis Mittwoch in alter Frische 

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (22. Dezember 2006)

auch von mir ein danke an unsere orts kundigen ich bin ab heute krank geschrieben wusste doch das da ne grippe kommt, zurück zur tour war doch ganz nett bischen schnee hatt gefehlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> * Neuer Termin :
> 
> Die "Zwischen den Jahren" Tour     .........    27.12.2006 ACHTUNG :  15:00 Uhr
> Montana*


*

Leider 1 Tag zu spät   . Habe Spätschicht  . Ich dachte du wolltest was am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag machen*


----------



## Montana (23. Dezember 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Leider 1 Tag zu spät   . Habe Spätschicht  . Ich dachte du wolltest was am *zweiten *Weihnachtsfeiertag machen




Sehr Schade ....Sven ...... neeee .... Zwischen den Jahren und Mittwoch sollte es sein .... am Zweiten ist die IG DIMB Tour mit Klaus Redking .... da kann ich aber leider nicht ....

Gruß Guido


----------



## Pepin (23. Dezember 2006)

so dann will ich mal allen hier vom KFL und anderen MTB-Fründen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr bin dann nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei.


----------



## bikekiller (23. Dezember 2006)

Und wieder waren 10 kleine Bikerlein auf den bekannten Pfaden im 7G unterwegs. 

Unter den strengen Augen der Tourgudine bikekiller hielten mehr oder weniger diese tapferen Biker durch bis zum bitteren Ende:

bernhardwalter 
Miss Neandertal 
jokomen 
Merlin 
dom2111 
baikhai 
Backloop 

Unterwegs kam noch blitzfitz dazu, er hatte uns an der Löwenburg beim futtern erwischt und kam mit durch die Breiberge. An derselben verabschiedete sich dann Chistoph von uns (an dieser Stelle noch einmal Entschuldigung für den Rampler und Danke für den sozialtechnischen Tip hoffe Du bist das nächste Mal wieder dabei - heute hatte ich aui Bauch, da bin ich schon mal etwas knurrig...)
Mit Spaß ging es dann über die Schokotrails runter und rüber zum Drachenfels da waren wir nur noch 3... Bernhard, Tom und ich. Wir also mit flotten 8 km/h rauf mit neuem Rekord zum Drachenfels und in ner Viertelstunde rüber zur Margaretenhöhe und ab ging es bei Tageslicht nach Oberdollendorf und dann trennten wir uns jeder ging seinen Weg. Danke an Bernhard für die nette Begleitung bis zum P.

Nächsten Samstag schwitzen wir dann die Pfunde im Süden des 7G bei der Tour von unserem einzigen aber dafür umso lieberen Raucher. Link folgt.

Leider war Guido diesmal nicht dabei  aber ich hoffe er ändert dies bald !  

Montag abends gibt es eine Weihnachtsessenverdauungstour rund um den Rhein, wer mag kommt mit wer nicht kann hat etwas mehr auf den Rippen als ich am Samstag (im Verhältnis natürlich nur betrachtet).


----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bikekiller,

tja, schade, dass wir nicht bis zum bitteren Ende mitfahren konnten, doch mein Knie hat mir schon recht stark wehgetan  

War dennoch eine schöne Runde, mit tollen Trails und netten Leuten  

Werde am 2. Weihnachtstag vermutlich nicht mein Knie strapazieren, denn sonst laufe ich bald als Krüppel durch die Gegend  

Wir werden deine Touren weiter im Auge behalten und sicherlich wieder kommen.

Nun wünschen wir dir schöne Weihnachten, gutes Essen, knackige Berge zum Abtrainieren der Schwarte  

Bis bald
Jokomen und


----------



## baikhai (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bikekiller,

war eine schöne entspannte Tour mit vielen netten Leuten heute. Besten Dank!

Freue mich schon auf nächstes WE und hoffe dir und einigen anderen Bikern eine ebenso schöne Tour mit ein paar neuen Trails zeigen zu können.

Die Tour habe ich eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3847

Merry Chistmas to all!

Grüße,

baikhai


----------



## jokomen (23. Dezember 2006)

Hey Bikekiller,

schöne Runde heute! Ein paar Trail waren ja richtig schmackhaft! Habe diese mit großen Genuß verschlungen.  Hätte aber gerne noch viel mehr davon auf dem Teller bekommen. Als alter Trailhase bin ich immer richtig hungrig darauf  

Wünsche auch noch ein frohes Fest. Laßt Euch reichlich Bikeverschleißteile schenken, denn die braucht man immer.  

Bis demnächst in diesem Theater oder in einem anderen...


----------



## Bikenstoffel (23. Dezember 2006)

Danke an die netten Mitbiker für die schöne vorweihnachtliche 7-Gebirgstour. Das war ja angenehm leer auf den 7-Hügeln - die Wanderfraktion war wohl im Weihnachtseinkaufsrausch  

An bikekiller - alles in Ordnung    

Ich wünsche allen schöne besinnliche Weihnachtstage im Kreise der Familie 
Christoph


----------



## hama687 (23. Dezember 2006)

So ich wünsche dann auch mal an die ganze KFL gemeinde die ja inzischen echt riesieg geworden ist ein *Frohes Fest* lasst euch reich beschenken, ps. KFL 4 Ever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
Auch ich wünsche allen dann mal ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest. Ich hoffe mal, dass das auch ohne Schnee und winterliche Temperaturen ganz nett wird, aus Köln sind wir das ja auch eigentlich gewöhnt  
@Alex dir noch gute Besserung, sieh zu, dass du wieder gesund wirst!!!!!! Alleine fahren ist so öde   
lg


----------



## cycle2sun (23. Dezember 2006)

Moin Loide,
....Weihnachten kam dieses Jahr so plötzlich,dass ich in den letzten Wochen ziemlich busy war und nur noch Solorunden drehen konnte.
Im nächsten Jahr wird Alles anders/besser !
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch Allen ein Frohes Fest,nette Entschlackungstouren zwischen den Jahren und einen guten Rutsch,
mit oder ohne Spikes.......
ALLES GUTE !!!
...mfg aus Deutz,[email protected]


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2006)

*Weihnachten (Dinglish)*

*When the last Kalender-sheets*
*flattern trough the winter-streets*
*and Dezemberwind is blowing,*
*then ist everybody knowing*
*that it is not allzuweit:*
*she does come - the Weihnachtszeit. *

*All the Menschen, Leute, people*
*flippen out of ihr warm Stüble,*
*run to Kaufhof, Aldi, Mess,*
*make Konsum and business.*
*Kaufen this und jene Dings*
*and the Churchturmglocke rings. *

*Manche holen sich a Tännchen,*
*when this brennt, they cry "Attention".*
*Rufen for the Feuerwehr:*
*Please come quick to löschen her!"*
*Goes the Tännchen of in Rauch,*
*they are standing on the Schlauch. *

*In the kitchen of the house*
*mother makes the Christmasschmaus.*
*She is working, schufting, bakes*
*hit is now her Yoghurtkeks.*
*And the Opa says als Tester:*
*We are killed bis to Silvester!*

*Then he fills the last Glas wine *
*yes, this is the christmastime! *
*Day by day does so vergang,*
*and the Holy night does come.*
*You can think, you can remember,*
*this is immer in Dezember. *

*Then the childrenlein are coming*
*candle-Wachs is abwärts running.*
*Bing of Crosby Christmas sings*
*while the Towerglocke rings*
*and the angels look so fine *
*well this is the Weihnachtstime. *

*Baby-eyes are big and rund,*
*the family feels kerngesund*
*when unterm Weihnachtsbaum are hocking*
*then nothing can them ever shocking.*
*They are so happy, are so fine *
*this happens in the Chistmastime! *

*The animals all in the house,*
*the Hund, the Katz, the bird, the mouse,*
*are turning round the Weihnachtsstreß,*
*enjoy this day as never nie,*
*well they find Kittekat and Chappi*
*in the geschenkkarton von Pappi. *

*The family begins to sing*
*and wieder does a Glöckchen ring.*
*Zum song vom grünen Tannenbaum*
*the Tränen rennen down and down.*
*Bis our mother plötzlich flennt:*
*The christmas-Gans im Ofen brennt!" *

*Her nose indeed is very fine*
*Ende of the Weihnachtstime.*



Alles liebe wünscht euch 
Renate


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2006)

*@ Bernhard*

Danke für die netten Wünsche ... ich habe leider immer noch einen Singlespeeder ... der Schalthebel ist irgendwie "_eingerostet"_ ....  einen neuen bekomme ich auf die Schnelle nicht ...  mal sehn ob ich den Alten irgendwie mobilisiert bekomme. 

Zur Beleuchtung:

Da gibt es wahrlich andere Spezialisten winken: Cheetah) ... ich nehme als Zusatz für den Hin- und Heimweg eine 7  LED Lampe von Conrad ... das reicht mir dicke ...

Schöne Weihmachten und so .... an Dich und Deine Familie

Gruß Guido 



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ Montana,
> 
> schade mit der Schaltung ,ich hoffe dass Du die Reparatur schnellstens durchgeführt bekommst damit Du dich mit dem Bike wieder durch den KF wühlen und abstrammpeln kannst .
> Andere Frage: Welche Zusatz-Strassenbeleuchtung hast Du und mit welcher Akkugröße befeuerst Du den Strahler möchte mir soein Gerät auch noch zulegen,hast ja mal erzählt würde nicht viel kosten aber ausreichend Licht geben,freue mich auf eine Rückantwort.
> ...


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> so dann will ich mal allen hier vom KFL und anderen MTB-Fründen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues Jahr bin dann nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei.




Danke Dir Micha für die lieben Wünsche ... euch Spicher , Lohmarer und Troisdorfer und darum ein super schönes Fest und alles Gute für 2007 



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder waren 10 kleine Bikerlein auf den bekannten Pfaden im 7G unterwegs.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Gerne demnächst mal wieder liebe bikekiller  ...  diesmal war ´ne Runde hier in der Ecke an der Reihe . Wegen Montag abend muss ich mal schauen ... mal sehen wie sich das Fest so entwickelt  ... 

Frohes Weihnachtsfest und so  .... 

_Guido_


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2006)

*So dann zusammen gefasst noch an alle KFLer -innen 


Ich wünsche euch ein schönes besinnliches Weihnachtsfest . 
Lasst euch reich beschenken und feiert recht kräftig und dann irgendwann ..... wieder aufs bike .​​*​

Zwei Sachen machen mich übrigens richtig stolz : 

Die KFL Gemeinde ist sooooo kräftig gewachsen und mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit mittlerweile auch die *Mädels* hier bei uns mitfahren und posten bzw. selbst tolle Touren anbieten ... das ist schon super klasse ... Tausend Dank dafür ...  

Viele Grüße _Guido ( Montana )_​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebiker_yam (24. Dezember 2006)

Moin,moin KFLer/innen
wünsche Euch allen ein gesegnetes und fröhliches Weihnachtsfest.
Lasst Euch reichlich beschenken.
Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch.
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo @ all,

auch von mir ein Danke an den Guide   Bikekiller für die schöne Tour im SG,gute Besserung und Heilungsprozesse an Miss Neandertal, es war eine schöne und gesellige Runde hat mir viel Spass gemacht.

Auch ich wünsche allen KFL`ern und anderen eine schöne Weihnachtsfeier  im Kreise der Familie und Freunden,einige werde ich dann wohl am Mittwoch im KF sehen, dort wird dann die Schwarte wieder abtrainiert.    
@Montana Danke für den Hinweis werde mir dann auch mal sone Billigleuchte für Anfahrtswege zulegen,wird denn dein Bike bis Mittwoch wieder einsatzbereit sein ,würde mich drüber freuen.

Schönen Gruß an alle 

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (27. Dezember 2006)

heute ist ja wieder fullhouse angesagt wird bestimmt wieder lustig


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2006)

Sorry von mir.

Hatte mich angemeldet in dem festen Glauben, heute nur einen halben Tag arbeiten zu müssen. Leider ist ein Ganzer draus geworden.
Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet.


----------



## i-men (27. Dezember 2006)

Uwe, Du bist nicht allein.

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.

Mir ging es genau so. 

@Montana     Ich hoffe Du hast meine Nachricht noch bekommen.


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank an Guido und alle Mitfahrer!

Es war eine würdige Abschlusstour für dieses Jahr. 

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.

ciao...
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2006)

Lieber Guido,
liebe Mitfahrer,

auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank für die schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour. Bei Licht betrachet ist der KF schon ganz okay  . Wie immer ein souveräner Guide und nette Mitfahrer. Und zwei Erkenntnisse die ich mit ins neue Jahr nehme.

1. Bei der diesjährigen Überprüfung der Fahrphysik, mußte ich feststellen das alles bei alten ist.

2. Kalte Füße sind schei... Daher vielen Dank an Hama687 für den überaus zügigen Rücktransport.

Euch Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein, wie auch immer geartet, erfolgreiches 2007.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## baikhai (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an alle Mitfahrer heute,

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Besten Dank an unseren Guide Guido! Ich bin ab jetzt bestimmt öfter dabei.

Ein paar Leute sehe ich ja noch am Samstag zu einer ziemlich traillastigen Tour im 7GB.

Wer noch Interresse hat, anmelden!

Happy Trailz

Uli


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die nette Runde durch Deinen Bezirk @ Montana  
Hat mir mal wieder super gut gefallen   Thanks   

Nur die Rückfahrt war heute was doof  , 
da hab ich einen rutschigen Ast übersehen ( war zwar gross genug,  ich weiss auch nicht ! )
und mich dezent Abgelegt  . Nun ja die Knochen sind heil .............. ist ja wohl die hauptsache  .


So in diesem Sinne.............................................   
immer schön auf dem Rad bleiben  
Gruß
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nur die Rückfahrt war heute was doof  ,
> da hab ich einen rutschigen Ast übersehen ( war zwar gross genug,  ich weiss auch nicht ! )
> und mich dezent Abgelegt  . Nun ja die Knochen sind heil .............. ist ja wohl die hauptsache  .



Na, dann mal gute Besserung Smileyjunkie 

Wohl zu sehr mit dem Durchzählen beschäftigt. 

Ich bin ja auch im Stacheldrahtzaun gelandet. Gehört irgendwie dazu.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2006)

DU hast soooooooooo recht, liebe Tazz   und es war doch ... verdammt noch mal ....  nicht der Ast  .... sondern der doooooooofe M..... 

Der muss unbedingt bei seinem Händler wegen der _HappymachPillen- Dauer _reden  ... irgendwie passt das nicht mehr .... 

Dabei mag der doch seine Mitfahrer -innen sooooooooo sehr  

_AliceinChains _ hörend und mit Gruß an  .... Alle und .... natürlich EINE  

egal. ::::


mOnTanA










Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Runde durch Deinen Bezirk @ Montana
> Hat mir mal wieder super gut gefallen  Thanks
> 
> Nur die Rückfahrt war heute was doof
> ...


----------



## hama687 (28. Dezember 2006)

einen dicken dank an montana für eine schöne tour die durch die trails am lüderrich
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gekrönt worden

schönen abend aus neubrück


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Dezember 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet.


Doch! Ich!   Hatte mich echt gefreut, dich nach der Schweiz mal wieder zu sehen und zu sprechen. Schade!  
@Montana: danke für die Tour. Ich arbeite daran, mal eine ganze Tour mitzufahren ...   
@MTB-Kao: hatte ich ganz verdrängt: "Abends ist mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen!" - danke für den beleuchteten Rückweg!  

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles 2007 mit den allerfeinsten Trails und Touren

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wie man sieht kann man auch in einer großen Gruppe fahren ohne sich untereinander zu verlieren gut gemacht Guido .
Es war eine schöne Tour mit super netten Leuten,lustigen Gesprächen und tollen Trails die Rücktour vom Treffpunkt nach Mühlheim wurde noch mit netten Flowtrails von [email protected] verfeinert in Mühlheim angekommen entschied sich Tazz und Montana spontan mich als Privateskorte zur Mülheimer Brücke zu geleiten,klasse Idee .
Alles in allem war es ein gelungener Tag mit schönen geschenissen,bis bald in diesem oder jenem Terrain.

Gute Besserung an freebiker_yam hoffe dass der Hexenschuß dich nicht zu sehr plagt,ride on und immer eine Spur Gummi unterm Hinterrad 

Beste Genesung und keine blauen Flecke gehen natürlich auch an Tazz und Montana,Folgeschäden bleiben hoffendlich aus    

Für alle die ich nicht mehr sehe wünsche ich einen guten Übergang ins Neue Jahr mit viel Gesundheit,Erfolg und was man sich sonst noch so wünscht   

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## sibby08 (28. Dezember 2006)

Für mich war es ja eine premiere, sowohl im Königsforst als auch der Nightride. Es hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht mit dieser tollen Truppe zu fahren.
vielen dank an Montana und Hama die gezeigt haben das man auch so ein riesen Trupp zusammen halten kann.
Sobald ich eine bessere Beleuchtung habe bin ich bestimmt wieder mal mit dabei.
Allen die ich nicht mehr auf der Jahresabschluss Tour von Udo1 sehe, wünsche ich ein schönes, erfolgreiches und gesundes neues Jahr (und, @tazz, immer schön im Sattel bleiben )


----------



## hama687 (28. Dezember 2006)

wo bleibt der touren berricht?????


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> wo bleibt der touren berricht?????



Sobald der_ Montana _wieder nüchstern   ist .....  


.... kommt auch der Bericht .....


----------



## hama687 (28. Dezember 2006)

wie nüchtern was hatt der montana den getrunken?


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Dezember 2006)

Da scheine ich ja das ein oder andere noch verpasst zu haben  Falls nötig, gute Besserung den Sturzopfern. @Tazz Mache mir schon Vorwürfe dass ich dich nicht vom Lüderich geführt habe   Aber Familie geht vor  Wäre einfach zu spät geworden. Mir hat's auf jeden Fall, wie immer eigentlich, Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2006)

* Zwischen den Jahren   

 KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Bericht   * 

* 27.12.2006 Start: 15:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *



bernhardwalter 
Bikenstoffel 
ralf 
Sunnybubbles 
ticktack 
peter1bike 
Stefan_SIT 
*Tazz *
baikhai 
hama687 
Harnas 
Merlin 
Cheetah 
sibby08 
wingover 
Joscho
ultra2de

und

 MTB-Kao



Massenstart in einer sooooo grossen Gruppe   und das im Hellen .... lang vermisste Gestalten waren da : _ticktack_ und KFL Neulinge  _sibby 08 _und _ bikehai_ . Los ging es wie so oft Richtung Monte TroodelÃ¶h dort den Matschetrail und spÃ¤ter den Westrail ... In der NÃ¤he des Forsthaus sammelten wir noch den _Stefan_S_IT  ein . Dan zogen wir hoch zum TÃ¼tberg und hier zeigte sich leider ein kleines Problem .... wir waren viiiiel zu schnell fÃ¼r eine leichte langsame Tour ... glÃ¼cklicherweise ist niemand verloren gegangen aber der berechtigte Zorn  Einzelner war zu verstehen.  


Dann gings die Trails nach Hellenthal runter dann Ã¼ber die gefrorene Wiese zur BrÃ¼cke und Ã¼ber die FAB hoch zum LÃ¼derich Gipfel .... nun war es dunkel und es ging Ã¼ber den ganz langen sooooo coolen Singletrail wieder nach unten. Via Lehmbach in den KF dort die Wurzelstrecke hoch und die Wassertretbecken Sachen haben wir auch noch mitgenommen. 

Dann ging es zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck .... auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt stÃ¼rzten dann leider noch die _Tazz_ und der _Montana_ .. .. letzterer mit hÃ¶chst angeberischer Judorolle  !!!!

*Besonderheiten:* GlÃ¼ck im UnglÃ¼ck am Stacheldraht ... ich will da bei NÃ¤sse keine/n) mehr fahren sehen. . ... Es war schon etwas schwierig die Gruppe zusammen zu halten ... es ist einigermassen gelungen ... aber es war soooo anstrengend das der _Montana_ auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt etwas komisch und selber anstrengend  war . 

Er kann sich das nur irgendwie so erklÃ¤ren .....  .... siehe hier ......  .... die guten alten Zeiten ....     

Soundgarden june 8, 1992, at the Pinkpop Festival, in Landgraaf, Netherlands .... aufs Wetter achten ... 

*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-WP - Tour  *   .........    *03.01.2007* *  19:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Enrgy (28. Dezember 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> .... auf der Rückfahrt stürzten dann leider noch die _Tazz_ und der _Montana_ .. .. letzterer mit höchst angeberischer Judorolle  !!!!


Vielleicht solltest du deine Augen mal woanders als bei Tazz haben.... 

Und Stacheldraht ist doch mal der richtige mentale Fahrtechnik-Drillinstructor! 

Kannst gerne mal bei uns vorbeikommen, haben da auch ein nettes Goodie: etwa 100m lang, 10-15% Steigung, rechts am Lenker Stacheldraht, links Dornengestrüpp und unter den Reifen eine inzwischen ausgewaschene felsige Rinne...da lernste das Spurhalten!! 

So, genug "geschimpft", nu mal an alle KFLer guten Rutsch und pannenfreie Fahrt im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2006)

Wenn das mal alles so einfach wäre , lieber Volker  

Den Strail hast du am 1.Nov verpasst ... da war doch diese Unwetterfront auf dem Lüderich  und daher leider nur die die Panik   asphaltabfahrt  ... 

Und : Stacheldraht auf Kopf / Halshöhe ist extrem uncool  

Ich fahre gerne mal im Frühling ein ruhige Runde bei Dir in der Gegend mit ... 

Ebenso ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und auf ein Wiedersehen 2007

Viele Grüße

_Guido_






Enrgy schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du deine *Augen* mal woanders als bei *Tazz* haben....
> 
> Und Stacheldraht ist doch mal der richtige mentale Fahrtechnik-Drillinstructor!
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (28. Dezember 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du deine Augen mal woanders als bei Tazz haben....


 
Als Guide muss man halt überall seine Augen schweifen lassen. 
Und so ein bisschen Cross-Selling, 
äh interdisziplinäres Sporttreiben fordert/fördert die eigenen körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten. 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Und Stacheldraht ist doch mal der richtige mentale Fahrtechnik-Drillinstructor!
> 
> Kannst gerne mal bei uns vorbeikommen, haben da auch ein nettes Goodie: etwa 100m lang, 10-15% Steigung, rechts am Lenker Stacheldraht, links Dornengestrüpp und unter den Reifen eine inzwischen ausgewaschene felsige Rinne...da lernste das Spurhalten!!


 
Ahhh, das "Lernen durch Schmerzen"-Programm ! 

Nicht intelligent, dafür aber eine sehr nachhaltige Verhaltenskonditionierung. 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> So, genug "geschimpft", nu mal an alle KFLer guten Rutsch und pannenfreie Fahrt im neuen Jahr!


 
Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.

Ich wünsche allen KFLern einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes sowie erfolgreiches Jahr 2007.

Ich bin sicher, dass das neue Jahr wieder nette Treffen 
und interessante Entwicklungen für uns Mountainbiker bereithalten wird. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Dezember 2006)

@guido

   du hast mich vergessen


----------



## Montana (28. Dezember 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @guido
> 
> du hast mich vergessen



Sorry   Lars ... ich wusste da fehlt einer ... aber wer ...  

Du hattest Dich so glaube ich aber auch nicht angemeldet ....

Ist nun bestens korrigiert  


Danke für den Hinweis  und viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2006)

Alles gut @MTB-Kao  
Der Sturz meinerseits folgte erst auf dem weg nach Hause . Da warst Du schon längst bei Deinen lieben  .
Danke für die Genesungswünsche  , aber ich habe keinen Blauenfleck ............ 
............... und ich hoffe auch keine spätfolgen  ( @bernhardwalter ) .

@ultra2de auch gute Besserung deinerseits  , da können wir ein krankenlager aufmachen ?! .

@Montana müssen wir Dich dann auch aufnehmen ? oder gehts jetzt wieder ? Danke jedenfalls für deinen netten Tourenbericht und Deine Begleitung.

@Enrgy Danke für die erfrischenden Worte deinerseits rutsch mir auch gut ins nächste Jahr .

@uchhu alter Schwede und Team Kollege   ich brauch mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs ..................... bald !!!( Hilfe  )

Gruß
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> @ultra2de auch gute Besserung deinerseits  , da können wir ein krankenlager aufmachen ?! .
> 
> Gruß
> Renate



Liebe Renate,

das können wir gerne machen, aber vielleicht erst bei größeren Blessuren.
Man kann dann Röntgenbilder vergleichen, sich gegenseitig aus dem Befund vorlesen oder später Narben vergleichen

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen, 
wollte mich auch noch für die nette tour bedanken  hat echt spass gemacht, wie immer. 
wünsche euch allen nen guten rutsch.. wenn ich am 3.1. wieder nüchtern bin, fahre ich dann wohl auch mit  
lg


----------



## juchhu (29. Dezember 2006)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...
> @uchhu alter Schwede und Team Kollege   ich brauch mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs ..................... bald !!!( Hilfe  )
> 
> Gruß
> Renate


 
Der Onkel juchhu hat fürs nächste Jahr ein paar feine Sachen auf dem Programm und zwar nicht nur Fahrtechnikkurse.  
Lass Dich / Lasst Euch überraschen.  

VG Martin

PS: Wg. Fahrtechnikkurs
Gemischter Kurs oder lieber reiner Frauenkurrs?


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Dezember 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der Onkel juchhu hat fürs nächste Jahr ein paar feine Sachen auf dem Programm und zwar nicht nur Fahrtechnikkurse.



Hallo juchhu,

melde hiermit auch Interesse an einem Fahrtechnikkurs an!
Setz mich doch bitte auf die Warteliste.
Gerne auch im Frauenkurs   

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## juchhu (29. Dezember 2006)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo juchhu,
> 
> melde hiermit auch Interesse an einem Fahrtechnikkurs an!
> Setz mich doch bitte auf die Warteliste.
> ...


 
Hallo Ralf,

na, dann sind wir ja schon mal zu Zweit. 

Hab noch keine Warteliste.

Sobald im Januar die DIMB IG Köln & Umgebung Gründung abgeschlossen ist,
geht es auch mit Planung und Terminfestlegung der Fahrtechnikkurse los.

VG Martin


----------



## ultra2 (29. Dezember 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der Onkel juchhu hat fürs nächste Jahr ein paar feine Sachen auf dem Programm und zwar nicht nur Fahrtechnikkurse.
> Lass Dich / Lasst Euch überraschen.
> 
> VG Martin
> ...



Findet der Kurs auf dem Ergometer statt? 



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Gerne auch im Frauenkurs
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Teamkollege ich bin entsetzt!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tazz (30. Dezember 2006)

@ Juchhu das scheint egal zu sein ob nun Frauenkurs oder eben ein gemischter Kurs  . 

Hauptsache ein Kurs ..........................................   

Ich lass mich mal überraschen   


Gruß
Renate


----------



## bikekiller (30. Dezember 2006)

Tach so kurz vor Silvester waren wir heute noch ein letztes mal im 7G unterwegs. Diesmal unter guiding von haibike im Süden der 7hills.

Trailig ging es auf und ab auf mir unbekannten Wegen, bis wir irgendwann den Schmelzbachtrail unter den Stollen hatten. Dann ging es rüber zu den Breibergen und hier endete unser Tag dramatisch mit dem abrupten Stopp von Uli am Baum ...

Notruf abgesetzt und ab ins KH. 

Die Gruppe entschied sich, die Tour zu beenden. 

haibike melde Dich mal sobald Du wieder kannst.

P.S.:
Kennt jemand nen guten bis sehr guten Laufradprofi der einem die Laufräder wieder flott macht ? In der Nähe Kölle bitte wenn es geht. Danke.
Und ich rate an dieser Stelle noch einmal ab vom Kauf einer Lupine Edison 5 oder 10... wer mehr wissen will posten bitte.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Und ich rate an dieser Stelle noch einmal ab vom Kauf einer Lupine Edison 5 oder 10... wer mehr wissen will posten bitte.


...wieso, haste mit deinem Brenner den Guide vor den Baum gebeamt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (30. Dezember 2006)

Das würde mich jetzt auchmal interessieren,was die Lupine damit zu tun hat.

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung an den Patienten.


----------



## ultra2 (30. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Dann ging es rüber zu den Breibergen und hier endete unser Tag dramatisch mit dem abrupten Stopp von Uli am Baum ...
> 
> Notruf abgesetzt und ab ins KH.



Dann wünsche ich dem Haibike doch mal gute Besserung 

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen guten bis sehr guten Laufradprofi der einem die Laufräder wieder flott macht ?


mich


----------



## juchhu (30. Dezember 2006)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach so kurz vor Silvester waren wir heute noch ein letztes mal im 7G unterwegs. Diesmal unter guiding von haibike im SÃ¼den der 7hills.
> 
> Trailig ging es auf und ab auf mir unbekannten Wegen, bis wir irgendwann den Schmelzbachtrail unter den Stollen hatten. (1)*Dann ging es rÃ¼ber zu den Breibergen und hier endete unser Tag dramatisch mit dem abrupten Stopp von Uli am Baum ...*
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,

In diesem Zusammenhang mÃ¶chte ich noch mal eindringlich auf den Erste-Hilfe-Kurs speziell fÃ¼r Biker der DIMG IG Rhein-Sieg hinweisen. 
UnfÃ¤lle, auch schwere, passieren gerade in der jetzigen Jahreszeit viel schneller als man denkt. 
Da kann schnelle und fachgerechte Hilfe vor Ort den Schaden verringern bzw. Leben retten.
Wer das auch so sieht, 
ist herzlich zum Kurs am 13. und 27.01.2007 in Troisdorf unter fachkundiger Leitung von Stefan @Balu. eingeladen.  Interessenten melden sich bitte bis 01.01.2007 bei Michhael @Splash unter Nennung ihrer Adressdaten und ihres Geburtsdatums an. Kostenpunkt 25 â¬. 
Ja, ich will mehr wissen. 
Lass mich raten, 
bei schwerer ErschÃ¼tterung riss der Lichtbogen ab, 
und Du standst im Dunkel, 
und die Lupine lieÃ sich nicht direkt wieder zÃ¼nden?
VG Martin

PS: Der Laufradgott rechtsrheinisch heiÃt Michael Kramer und ist Inhaber des Bikeshop Moitzfeld. Kontaktdaten, ab 08.01.2007 erreichbar.


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Gertrud,
vielen Dank für Dein konsequentes Notfallmanagement. Wir Männer standen etwas hilflos bei unserem verletzten Guide, bis Du das Heft in die Hand genommen hast.
Der Crash am Baum war schon heftig.
Die Tour bestand aus vielen schönen Trails, die bergab aufgrund der Witterung nicht ohne waren. Ich selber befand mich bei den Abfahrten öfters im sturzgefährteten Grenzbereich.
Haibike wünsche gute Besserung, obwohl ich auch noch nicht weiß, was im Krankenhaus festgestellt wurde. Melde dich mal.
Werner


----------



## baikhai (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lebe noch und Gott sei Dank ist nichts gebrochen. Ist halt eine heftige Zerrung oder Prellung. Wegen der Schmerzen bin ich die Nacht auch im KH geblieben.

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe, insbesondere an Gertrud und Bernhard.

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

In diesem Sinne, auf viele schöne Trails im neuen Jahr.


----------



## bibi1952 (31. Dezember 2006)

baikhai schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lebe noch und Gott sei Dank ist nichts gebrochen. Ist halt eine heftige Zerrung oder Prellung. Wegen der Schmerzen bin ich die Nacht auch im KH geblieben.
> 
> ...



Super, dass Du dir nichts gebrochen hast. Nochmals gute Besserung.
Danke für die schönen Trails. Hat Spass gemacht.
VG Werner


----------



## hama687 (31. Dezember 2006)

_*So ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, mögen uns viele neue Trails in diesem Erwarten

Grüsse aus Köln Neubrück Alex, der sich jetzte ab in die Kölnarena begibt*_


----------



## Sunnybubbles (31. Dezember 2006)

hama687 schrieb:


> _*So ich wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr*_


*

dem schließe ich mich dann mal an  feiert alle schön und trinkt net zu viel. 



hama687 schrieb:



 der sich jetzte ab in die Kölnarena begibt

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


boah ich will mit  aber wünsche dir ganz ganz viel spass 
lg ebenfalls aus köln
Kerstin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (1. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang mÃ¶chte ich noch mal eindringlich auf den Erste-Hilfe-Kurs speziell fÃ¼r Biker der DIMG IG Rhein-Sieg hinweisen.
> UnfÃ¤lle, auch schwere, passieren gerade in der jetzigen Jahreszeit viel schneller als man denkt.
> ...



Die olle Lupine geht nicht mehr an und es ist so dass sie nicht 500 Starts aushÃ¤lt sondern nur 120 - 150 h brennt dann ist der Brenner hinÃ¼ber. Jahreskosten also 90 Euro... Dann hÃ¤lt der Shit Akku nur so 1,5 Jahre ein neuer kostet dann 290 Euro... ich sach nur: kauft schÃ¶n 50 Sigma Mirage X Evo Pro oder wie die heissen und seht aus wie ein Weihnachtsmann/frau dass ist allemal gÃ¼nstiger als die schÃ¶ne Lupine ! Sie ist nun in Reparatur und wird dann wieder flott sein. 

Will hier einer ne Lupine erwerben ?     Ich habe eine abzugeben...

Werde den Tip zum Thema Laufradprofi probieren !


----------



## Enrgy (1. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Will hier einer ne Lupine erwerben ?     Ich habe eine abzugeben...


...gegen einen geringen Wertausgleich deinerseits würde ich sie gegen meine bestens funktionierende Mirage tauschen...


----------



## juchhu (1. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Die olle Lupine geht nicht mehr an und es ist so dass sie nicht 500 Starts aushält sondern nur 120 - 150 h brennt dann ist der Brenner hinüber. Jahreskosten also 90 Euro... Dann hält der Shit Akku nur so 1,5 Jahre ein neuer kostet dann 290 Euro... ich sach nur: kauft schön 50 Sigma Mirage X Evo Pro oder wie die heissen und seht aus wie ein Weihnachtsmann/frau dass ist allemal günstiger als die schöne Lupine ! Sie ist nun in Reparatur und wird dann wieder flott sein.
> 
> Will hier einer ne Lupine erwerben ?    Ich habe eine abzugeben...
> 
> Werde den Tip zum Thema Laufradprofi probieren !


 
JaJa  , dass kann man schon als nachträgliche Kaufreue deuten.

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass die Lupine(HID)System recht teuer sind.
Viele vernachlässigen auch die Folge-/Instandhaltungskosten wie Brenner/Leuchtmittel und Akkus.

Ich bin bei meinen Mirage + Mirage X System an Überspannung von rund 25-30  Ersatzleuchtmittelkosten pro Jahr ausgegangen. Gut, in meinem Fall habe ich mich verkalkuliert. Die 25-30  fürs erste Betriebsjahr stehen immer noch in der Rückstellung, weil ich immer noch mit den ersten Originalleuchtmittel rumfahre/rumwalke.  
Bei den Akkus habe ich auch noch keine Kapazitätseinbußen feststellen können.

Wg. Lupine: Danke für Dein Angebot. 
Ich möchte aber Licht, geringere Anschaffungs- und Instandhaltungskosten als bei den Lupine(HID)Systemen,
deshalb lasse ich mir jetzt einen speziellen 35 W HID Ellipsoidscheinwerfer fürs Bike zusammenstellen. 
Anschaffungskosten bei weniger als die Hälfte der großen Lupine (inkl. Akku und Lader) und deutlich mehr Licht.  

VG Martin

PS: Sag Michael, ich hätte Dich geschickt.


----------



## bikekiller (2. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Anschaffungskosten bei weniger als die Hälfte der großen Lupine (inkl. Akku und Lader) und deutlich mehr Licht.
> 
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Sag Michael, ich hätte Dich geschickt.



Machste mir direkt einen mit ?


----------



## juchhu (2. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Machste mir direkt einen mit ?


 
Ne, nicht böse sein. 

Die ersten drei Schweinwerfer, die wir getestet haben, waren zwar schön klein, 
aber der Abstrahlwinkel und die Helligkeitsverteilung entsprachen überhaupt nicht unseren Vorstellungen.

Jetzt sollen zwei Ellipsoidscheinwerfer (38mm und 50 mm Linsendurchmesser) 
als Testmuster auf dem Weg von Asien zu uns unterwegs sein.

Leider besitzen sie kein verkaufsfertiges Gehäuse und Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Lenkerhalter.
Da muss dann unser Konstrukteur Franco erstmal eine gute Idee haben.

Aber ein guter Reflektor ggf. mit Linse ist das A&O für einen guten Abstrahlwinkel und die gute Helligkeitsverteilung. 

Außerdem haben wir noch keine Erfahrung hinsichtlich der Erschütterungsempfindlichkeit und damit resultierenden Lichtbogennabriss.
Von Vorteil ist aber die höher Betriebsspannung und der längs zur Fahrtrichtung verlaufende Lichtbogen, 
der Abriss unempfindlicher sein soll.

Ich freue mich schon aufs Testen.
Zur Sicherheit werde ich meine Mirage-Überspannungssystem als Helmleuchte benutzen.
Wäre ja blöd, wenn ich bei Tests irgendwelche Downhilltrails runterkachele
und auf einmal im Dunkeln weiterfahre. 

VG Martin

PS: Weitere Vorteile sind 

Betrieb von handelsüblichen oder Selbstbau-Akkupacks mit Bleigel-, NiCd-, NiMh- und Li-Ionen-Technik im Nennspannungsbereich 12V bzw. 14,4 V. Für drei Stunden Betriebsdauer sollten die Akkupacks 10 Ah oder mehr besitzen. (35W HID für Lichtfetischisten  )
handelsübliche HID-Brenner: Kostenpunkt derzeit zwischen 40-90 , Tendenz fallend
PPS: Sobald ich ein funktionierendes und meine Testläufe fehlerfrei überstandendes Exemplar am Bike habe, werde ich es Dir gerne vorführen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Januar 2007)

Ist das Technik-Forum abgeschaltet?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (2. Januar 2007)

martin wenn du gerade schon warm gelaufen bist 

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub6&aktiv=6&navi=oben_1

mein Nightpro Akku hatt 6V bei 8 Amp/h kann ich den Akku von Conrad mir kaufen die Nightpro mit überspannung laufen lassen oder Platzt die mir dann weg?



> Stecksystem:  	Tamiya-Stecker
> Akku-Technologie: 	NiMH
> Ausführung: 	Panasonic RC 3000
> Typ: 	Sub-C
> ...


----------



## juchhu (2. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ist das Technik-Forum abgeschaltet?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Nein, ist es nicht.

Aber auf eine nette Frage gibt es eine nette umfassende Antwort.  

Wenn es Dich nicht interessiert,
ignoriere es einfach.
Der Reiz des KFL-Threads war immer und wird es sicher bleiben,
auch (vermeindliche) OFF-TOPIC-Postings einen Raum zu geben.

In diesem Sinne wünsche Dir ein frohes neues Jahr, lieber Stefan. 



hama687 schrieb:


> martin wenn du gerade schon warm gelaufen bist
> 
> http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...lay=&catalogs_sub_id=sub6&aktiv=6&navi=oben_1
> 
> mein Nightpro Akku hatt 6V bei 8 Amp/h kann ich den Akku von Conrad mir kaufen die Nightpro mit überspannung laufen lassen oder Platzt die mir dann weg?


 
Wie warm???  

Bei diesem Thema werde ich richtig heiß!  

Wieviel Watt hat das/die Leuchtmittel, die an diesem Akku betrieben werden sollen?

Um auf ähnliche Kapazität wie Dein alter Akku zu kommen, 
müßtest Du drei Akkupacks (3.000 mAh pro Pack x 3 = 9.000 mAh) parallelschalten.
Dies sollten man aber nicht machen, 
da die Akkupacks immer unterschiedlichen Ladezustand haben., 
d.h. sie besitzen immer einen leichten Spannungsunterschied. 
Da dies Hochleistungsracingakkupacks sind, 
besitzen sie einen exterm niedrigen Innenwiderstand, 
um hohe Ströme von bis 60 A (z.B. für Modellautos) zur Verfügung stellen zu können.
Beim Zusammenschluss fließen weger der Spannungsdifferenz der einzelnen Akkupacks kurzfristig zwischen den Akkupacks sehr hohe Ausgleichsströme, 
bis sich eine Spannungslage über alle Akkupacks eingestellt hat.
Dieser Ausgleichseffekt kann so hohe Ausgleichsströme verursachen, 
dass die Akkupacks auf Dauer nachhaltig beschädigt bzw. zerstört werden.

Mein Tipp: Such Dir direkt einen fertigen Akkupack mit 7,2 V und 8Ah oder mehr, 
z.B. diesen Flaschenakku mit 10 Ah hier.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ist das Technik-Forum abgeschaltet?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Wahrscheinlich ignoriert seine Frau ihn wieder ...


----------



## bikekiller (2. Januar 2007)

Huhuhuhu......    
jetzt kann ich 3 Wochen nicht nachts biken gehen.... das dauert soooo lange bis die liebe Lupine wieder da ist...


anyway, ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an euch:

Wer fährt 2007 den Rocky Mountain Pokal im Marathon mit ? Ich werde im April/Mai in Riva anwesend sein mit www.biketags.de und mir das Spektakel mal ansehen und btw ein bisserl Berge trainieren...  

Willingen ist uninteressant für so schöne Trikots, weil dort nur die Flatterhemden anwesend sein werden. Allerdings soll der Marathon dort recht nett werden. 

Also wer hat Lust, dort als Racer zu starten ? Vielleicht könnten wir uns ja wieder dort alle zusammen treffen und Spaß haben. So weit ist das ja nicht weg. Es wäre auch noch früh genug für ne Teamanmeldung... diesmal gibt es 4 Kurse. Ich würde die mittlere vorschlagen.

www.bike-festival.de


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo @ all,

wer hat Lust heute Abend um 18.00 Uhr die ausgefallene Montagsrunde nachzuholen,Treffpunkt wäre wie immer an der Bud in Rath/Heumar Rösratherstraße Ecke Rather Mauspfad.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ...Willingen ist uninteressant für so schöne Trikots, weil dort nur die Flatterhemden anwesend sein werden....



...das schreit doch nach ner neuen Produktlinie... 

Die wilden Muster deiner Kollektion passen imho auch besser zu den "jungen Wilden"...


----------



## bikekiller (2. Januar 2007)

So ihr Süßen,

jetzt kommt mal ne echte Herausforderung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3312588#post3312588

Wer macht definitiv noch mit hier ? Bitte pn an mich.

4 Plätze sind noch frei.


----------



## hama687 (2. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Such Dir direkt einen fertigen Akkupack mit 7,2 V und 8Ah oder mehr,
> z.B. diesen Flaschenakku mit 10 Ah hier.
> 
> VG Martin



bestellt    danke martin


----------



## peter1bike (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo [email protected],

zumindest ist das mit Deinem Lupine-Akku kein Problem und mit nur geringen Investitionen verbunden. Habe ich selbst ausprobiert. Du brauchst einfach nur einen Cannon Camcorder Akku (BP 941) für 15 EUR an Dein Verländerungskabel anlöten und mit etwas Schaumstoff in eine Rose Box für den Flaschenhalter schieben. Ist dann fast baugleich mit dem Akku der Edison 5. Der Akku reicht über 4,5 Stunden, wie gesagt selbst ausprobiert.

Also nicht Alles so schnell verteufeln. Die Edison ist schon super. Für die nun gesparten 290 EUR für den Lupine-Akku kannst Du dann einige neue Brenner kaufen 
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo [email protected],
> 
> zumindest ist das mit Deinem Lupine-Akku kein Problem und mit nur geringen Investitionen verbunden. Habe ich selbst ausprobiert. Du brauchst einfach nur einen Cannon Camcorder Akku (BP 941) für 15 EUR an Dein Verländerungskabel anlöten und mit etwas Schaumstoff in eine Rose Box für den Flaschenhalter schieben. Ist dann fast baugleich mit dem Akku der Edison 5. Der Akku reicht über 4,5 Stunden, wie gesagt selbst ausprobiert.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip. Werde es ausprobieren sobald das Teil wieder zu mir zurück kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (3. Januar 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo [email protected],
> 
> zumindest ist das mit Deinem Lupine-Akku kein Problem und mit nur geringen Investitionen verbunden. Habe ich selbst ausprobiert. Du brauchst einfach nur einen Cannon Camcorder Akku (BP 941) für 15 EUR an Dein Verländerungskabel anlöten und mit etwas Schaumstoff in eine Rose Box für den Flaschenhalter schieben. Ist dann fast baugleich mit dem Akku der Edison 5. Der Akku reicht über 4,5 Stunden, wie gesagt selbst ausprobiert.
> 
> ...



... da ich mich auch gerade mit einem ähnlichen Thema beschäftige ...

Im Elektronik-Forum wurde von den ganz billigen LiIo-Akkus abgeraten, insbesondere vom eBay-Verkäufer eBatty und Tobi123. Die Leistung soll angeblich deutlich geringer sein, als angegeben. (z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3295670&highlight=ebatty#post3295670)

Empfohlen wurde die etwas teureren aber besseren Akkus von ebatt_de bzw. www.akku.net.
Habe mir auch so einen bestellt mit 6600 mAh für ca. 29 Euro (http://akku.net/AKKUINFO/Canon%20Typ%20BP-945/1.30.2.CAN.999.24).
Ich berichte dann mal von meinen Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Konfuzius


----------



## bikekiller (3. Januar 2007)

Und den kann man einfach so an die teure Lupine schweissen ????




Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... da ich mich auch gerade mit einem ähnlichen Thema beschäftige ...
> 
> Im Elektronik-Forum wurde von den ganz billigen LiIo-Akkus abgeraten, insbesondere vom eBay-Verkäufer eBatty und Tobi123. Die Leistung soll angeblich deutlich geringer sein, als angegeben. (z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3295670&highlight=ebatty#post3295670)
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Und den kann man einfach so an die teure Lupine schweissen ????



mit dem richtigen Ladestrom macht das der Akku selber.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCrzL82fiJ0


----------



## juchhu (3. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> mit dem richtigen Ladestrom macht das der Akku selber....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCrzL82fiJ0


 
Das Ladegerät konnte durch Schutzschaltungen die/den Ladespannung/-strom begrenzen. 
Lass uns anschließend den Entladestrom IK (K für Kurzschluß) nehmen.

Irgendwie habe ich von der Li-Ionen-Technik immer noch ein bisschen Respekt. So ein Feuerwerk am Bike oder Rucksack ist nicht lustig.


----------



## Cheetah (3. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Und den kann man einfach so an die teure Lupine schweissen ????


Hi bikekiller,
ich bring heute Licht für dich mit, unterwegs erkläre ich dir ganz ohne Bär die Rätsel und Mysterien  der Li-Ion Technik.


----------



## ralf (3. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen,

nett war es heute abend.  
Herrlicher Matsch und beleuchtungsmäßig steigen wir nun mittlerweile alle in die nächste Liga auf ...  

Meinen besonderen Respekt an Kerstin, ihre konsequente Findigkeit und Umsetzungskraft ...  
Mal eben so am Nachmittag 'ne IRC KFL-tauglich zusammengequetscht. Das hat was ... ... Stil und Begeisterungsfähigkeit!!!

... und unserem Guido fällt auch immer wieder was Neues ein ...  
Scheucht der uns einfach die Gardaseeabfahrt hinauf ... geht doch.  

Mein Bike lasse ich mal so wie es ist ... ich glaube ich habe ein schwarzes ... grob Pulverbeschichtet ...  

Den Erkältungskranken gute Besserung!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Januar 2007)

moin bikerz,

da hat uns peter mal in teilweise komplett neue gebiete geführt  tütberg und lüderich habe ich ja noch gekannt, auch den bleifeldtrail bin ich endlich mal runter gefahren und nicht, wie sonst immer, rauf. aber dann...  es fielen worte wie dürscheid, naafhaus, aggerschlösschen...  ich hoffe ingo hatte sein gecko dabei, muss mir das alles mal auf der karte anschauen. 

kurz vor lohmar habe ich mich dann verabschiedet und bin die letzten 20km über altenrath und troisdorf nach hause gerollt.

danke an peter für's guiding


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Januar 2007)

Hi bikekiller,

habe jetzt schon längere Zeiten nichts mehr von Dir gehört,lebst Du noch oder wie  ,ne warte mal Spass bei Seite,wollte eigendlich mal in Erfahrung bringen wie es mit der Samstagstour im 7 GB aussieht,fällt sie aus wegen ??? oder nur vergessen 

Die Überweisung ist Heute rausgegangen per Onlinebanking

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank an Guide und Mitfahrer der langsamen KFL-Gruppe, und für die Lampen-Tipps ... und für die ein, zwei kleinen Wellness-Sprints  

Und gute Besserung @Tazz!

Gruß
Konfuzius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (4. Januar 2007)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen, 
danke auch meinerseits für die schöne tour gestern ! angenehmes tempo, angenehme mitfahrer.. was will man mehr. 
und nochmal einen ganz herzlichen dank an den, der sich meiner lampe angenommen hat.. wer war das noch gleich ? so konnte ich auch den rest der tour im "hellen" genießen  . 
Insgesamt würde ich sagen, hat meine Lampenkreation den Outdoortest bestanden und wird mir hoffentlich lange lange Zeit den Weg erleuchten  . 
bis nächste woche, 
gruß aus kölle
Kerstin


----------



## cycle2sun (4. Januar 2007)

Moin Loide,
....vielen Dank für die nette Wellnesstour gestern im Mondenschein 
(...nur die heulenden Wölfe haben gefehlt...)...
Mein besonderer Dank gilt dem ´HERR DER LICHTER`ohne den ich weiter daran geglaubt hätte ,dass ich für Dunkelheit eine Brille brauche.
...mein schlechtes Sehvermögen hat eher was mit meiner suboptionalen Beleuchtung zu tun ! 
Schönen Tag noch....mfg aus Deutz,
STEPHAN @ cycle2sun 
(...der nie ohne seinen Leatherman auf Radtour geht...)


----------



## i-men (4. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> wollte eigendlich mal in Erfahrung bringen wie es mit der Samstagstour im 7 GB aussieht,fällt sie aus wegen ??? oder nur vergessen
> 
> Die Überweisung ist Heute rausgegangen per Onlinebanking



wie, sind die Touren jetzt kostenpflichtig oder ist das nen Bestechungsversuch???    



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich hoffe ingo hatte sein gecko dabei, muss mir das alles mal auf der karte anschauen.



Den hat er nur spazieren gefahren, da leider wie befürchtet die Batterien versagt haben.  


Jau, war ne Klasse Runde mit, für mich anfangs bekannten und nachher schönen neuen Trails. 

DANKE PETER


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo Peter1bike,

das mit Gestern war schon ne echt coole Tour,gemischt mit leckeren trails die Schokoladensoße klebt heute noch an meinem Hinterrad, und schönen FAB zur Entspannung 
Bei mir waren es Gestern:  97km  1028HM  AV 17,8km   5h 37min. Fahrzeit 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (4. Januar 2007)

* 
 KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Bericht   * 

* 03.01.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

Alex @ hama687 
Frank @ Cheetah
Kerstin @ *Sunnybubbles* 
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Ralf @ ralf 
Renate @  *Tazz *
Stephan @ cycle2sun 
Tom @ Merlin 

Diese Tour war zwar wieder ohne _JÃ¶rg @ Schneege _ der noch im Urlaub ist  â¦. Trotzdem bildete sich flott eine mittlere Gruppe um Ingo und Peter â¦ Gut zu wissen dass das geht  .

Wir *Leichten* zogen nach groÃartigem _Cheetah_ Lichtverleih   Ã¼ber die  trails am Ostfriedhof durch die Schluchter Heide â¦ nahmen dort alle netten ebenerdigen Sachen mit und zogen auch zwei Runden um den MTB Spielplatz an der Saahler MÃ¼hle. Das machte richtig Laune und unterwegs wurde auch etwas geschraubt und gebastelt â¦ alle hatten ihren Spass  

An der stinkenden Fabrik vorbei ging es dann zur Grube Cox und dort wurde die Gardasee Abfahrt von *Allen* runter und von *fast Allen* auch hoch bewÃ¤ltigt Weiter Richtung Bensberger Schloss mit einem spitzenmÃ¤Ãigen Ausblick auf KÃ¶lle . Durch die Benberger City Richtung Forsbach und zurÃ¼ck in den KF wo noch der seinen Namen zur Recht verdienende Matsche trail  bewÃ¤ltigt wurde. Danach ging es auch flott zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck 

Besonderheiten: *Alle* waren extrem gut drauf  â¦. Keine AusfÃ¤lle ..  selbst der _Montana_ war auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt nett â¦. Ca.35 km /  300 hm  / eff. Fahrzeit : 2:30 Uhr

*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-WP - Tour  *   .........    *10.01.2007* *  19:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *
> KFL- Winterpokaltour *
> 
> 
> ...



Du machst die Frauen *fett* ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du machst die Frauen *fett* ....



Tja .... hmmmm ...   ... eigentlich nicht .... nur die *Schrift*


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Tja .... hmmmm ...   ... eigentlich nicht .... nur die *Schrift*



Es heißt doch "Schöne Mädchen haben dicke Namen". Oder so...


----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Es heißt doch "Schöne Mädchen haben dicke Namen". Oder so...



Schmeisst das Ferkel aus Team III.





... obwohl er macht schön viel Punkte.



Ein sich zutiefst schämender Teamkollege.


----------



## hama687 (4. Januar 2007)

Guido wie sieht es aus mit Freitag oder willste lieber nächste Woche? 

ps. danke für eine schöne Tour


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Januar 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Schmeisst das Ferkel aus Team III.



Hab mir nur neulich einen von Deinen Spam-Punkten gemopst, als Du nicht aufgepasst hast


----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hab mir nur neulich einen von Deinen Spam-Punkten gemopst, als Du nicht aufgepasst hast



Die wenigen die ich habe brauche ich doch.

Schei... schon wieder einer weg.


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2007)

Was finde ich das nett das Ihr alle so schön langsam wegen mir gefahren seit  


Ja war mal wieder schön mit euch  Danke sehr  

@ ralf und 
@ Konfuzius danke für die Genesungswünsche ............... und eines Tages ist alles wieder gut  

@ Montana  echt  ............. warst Du nett auf dem Rückweg ?
gut, will ich mal Glauben  Danke jedenfalls für Deinen netten Bericht 


Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## peter1bike (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nun auch der Tourenbericht von der zweiten Gruppe

*Mitfahrer:*
ingo @i-men
[email protected] kao
[email protected] bernhardwalter
? zukünftiger Rohloffbesitzer aus Dünnwald, sorry habe leider Deinen Namen vergessen
[email protected]

wir fünf fuhren gemütlich durch den KF,den Hellental-DH runter, über die Sülz rüber und den Lüderich wieder hoch. Nach einer kurzen Riegelpause ging es den DH nach Bleifeld runter. Anschließend  am Ort Lüderich vorbei sind wir den Matschtrail rauf nach Durbusch. Nun gabe es für einige Mitfahrer einige neue Trails. Nach einem schönen DH ging es dann in Serpentinen richtig heftig auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt wieder hoch zum Ortsrand von Hoven.Von dort zur Jexmühle, über Honrath den Trail runter zur Agger ankommend am Naafshäuschen.
Die nun folgende Flachetappe entlang der Agger ermöglichten einige Gespräche und ging dann an der Bacher Mühe, dem Haus Auel, dem Golfplatz, dem Aggerschlößchen, dem Hitzhof bis nach Donrath und Heppenberg.
Lars fuhr dann Richtung Altenrath (mit einem kleinen Umweg über Altenberg) zurück nach Zündorf. Wir fuhr dann nochmal in die W-Heide über den Schauenberg und die Hohe Schanze entlang der alten Panzertrails Richtung Wolfsheide, wo dann Ingo den Heimweg nach Forsbach antrat.
Wir Drei fuhren dann wieder in den KF nach Rath, wo dann Bernhard, so glaube ich, sich verabschiedete um noch mal zu eine Solotour von 40 km anzusetzen (oder Bernhard?? )
Wir waren dann um 23.00 Uhr zurück. Die erste Gruppe war da wohl dann schon in süßen Träumen........
(Tourlänge:55km, 16 er Schnitt)
Optimale Bedingungen, beste Stimmung, sehr nette Truppe
Wir haben auf der Tour gelernt, dass ein Mountainbike wenn es nicht stehen bleibt, dann umfällt (;-))
Vielen Dank an alle netten Mitfahrer.Mir hat die Tour sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Mittwoch.

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Januar 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nun auch der Tourenbericht von der zweiten Gruppe
> 
> ...




Hallo peter1bike,

toller Bericht ,liest sich wie ein Buch.
Der fünfte im Bunde heißt " Thomas " Nickname keine Ahnung.
Die Solotour fand natürlich nur zum Warmfahren vorher statt   

Schöne Grüße bis demnächst 

Bernhard II


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> ...
> Lars fuhr dann Richtung Altenrath (mit einem kleinen Umweg über Altenberg ) zurück nach Zündorf. ...
> 
> .... wo dann Bernhard, so glaube ich, sich verabschiedete um noch mal zu eine Solotour von 40 km anzusetzen (oder Bernhard?? ) ..



Ich sehe, Lars und Bernhard trainieren ernsthaft für die 24h von Duisburg.
Wenn das bis August so weitergeht .....  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (5. Januar 2007)

Siehst Du [email protected] das passiert wenn man mal kurz pausiert. Die KFL Gemeinde ist halt mittlerweile sooo groß.


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich sehe, Lars und Bernhard trainieren ernsthaft für die 24h von Duisburg.
> Wenn das bis August so weitergeht .....
> 
> Gruß
> ...



bei bernhards pensum frage ich mich eher, warum er nicht als einzelfahrer startet


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> bei bernhards pensum frage ich mich eher, warum er nicht als einzelfahrer startet



weil ich Angst habe ich könnte mich verfahren   

Gruß Bernhard II


----------



## i-men (5. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> weil ich Angst habe ich könnte mich verfahren
> 
> Gruß Bernhard II



Aber Du reist doch wohl wenigstens mit dem Rad an, oder?


----------



## ralf (6. Januar 2007)

*... ich bin sauer! * 

Wochenende, Familie unterwegs, habe Zeit ... und so ein Schei$$wetter!  

Zu gerne hätte ich unfeuchte Trödelpunkte eingefahren.  

Nicht allzu nette Grüße an alle KFLer, denen es vielleicht ähnlich geht.  

Ralf


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> *... ich bin sauer! *
> 
> Wochenende, Familie unterwegs, habe Zeit ... und so ein Schei$$wetter!
> 
> ...




aber Ralf, *wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen?
*greife lieber dein Bike und komm hierhin:

Es ist nur von unten feucht

Gruß
Achim


----------



## ralf (6. Januar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> aber Ralf, *wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen?
> *greife lieber dein Bike und komm hierhin:
> 
> Es ist nur von unten feucht
> ...



... nein Achim, *ich greife nicht zur HB!*  

Habe mich nun angemeldet. In Anbetracht des heutigen Wetters hat mir meine Familie den Vormittag frei gegeben.  

Jetzt müsstest Du nur noch kurz durchgeben wo denn der Treffpunkt genau ist.  

*An die Kölner Buddys:* Habe noch *einen* Dachträgerplatz frei ... ... Treffpunkt wäre dann bei mir.  

Bis morgen,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nein Achim, *ich greife nicht zur HB!*
> 
> Habe mich nun angemeldet. In Anbetracht des heutigen Wetters hat mir meine Familie den Vormittag frei gegeben.
> 
> ...




Hallo Ralf,

der Treffpunkt ist die Kreuzung Sülztalstraße L284 / *Heibach* (links) / Altenlinde (rechts), findest du das?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## ralf (6. Januar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> der Treffpunkt ist die Kreuzung Sülztalstraße L284 / *Heibach* (links) / Altenlinde (rechts), findest du das?
> 
> ...



... jau Achim, habe Heibach gefunden. Altelinde  , aber wird schon klar gehen. Wir werden Spaß haben ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (6. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... jau Achim, habe Heibach gefunden. Altelinde  , aber wird schon klar gehen. Wir werden Spaß haben ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Die Straße gegenüber geht nach Altenlinde, aber *Heibach* ist der Treffpunkt.

Bis morgen 

Achim


----------



## bikekiller (8. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen !

Für alle, die immer Montags mit um den Rhein gefahren sind folgende Info:

bikekiller stellt ihren Trainingsplan um auf folgende Blöcke: MO und Fr frei bzw. 1 h laufen oder schwimmen oder ins Kino radeln. 

Di, Mi, Do Block I bestehend aus Di = Rheinrunde aussschließlich auf Strasse, Mi = Guidos Wellnesstour im KF, Do = Strasse.

Sa/So = Block 2, Sa = Berge, So = GPD Tour.

Das heißt, dass die Montagsrunden von meiner Seite aus auf Di verlegt werden. Siehe LMB.

Übrigens finde ich dass mir meine Lupine fehlt auch wenn ich jetzt ne Mirage als Ersatz habe...  dass ihr damit überhaupt ne Wurzel seht ist ein Mirage in jedem Fall.

Und noch ne news: die hervorragende Werkstatt in Köln, deren Namen ich nur mit Cy.... nenne, hat mir meine Weihnachtskette so stramm angenietet, dass sie sich nicht rund um die Röllchen winden konnte. So gab es zwei schlimme Kracher beim Anstieg am Samstag. Mann bis ich raushatte, was das Problem war, hatte ich schon Züge, Schaltwerk und meine Nerven ausgetauscht...
also ich geh das nächste mal woanders hin, das ist sicher.


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !
> 
> Für alle, die immer Montags mit um den Rhein gefahren sind folgende Info:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ärgerlich. Eine solch ähnliche Werkstattleistung habe ich vor Jahren bei Zweirad Feld erfahren. Nachdem mein Bike zur Erstinspektion war, lösten sich auf dem Linnefe-Trail die Befestigungsschrauben meines HR-Bremssattels. Gerade noch rechtzeitig könnte ich ein vollständiges Ablösen verhindern. Naja, Schwamm drüber. Seitdem mache ich alles selber. 

Vielleicht nutzt Du doch mal meine Empfehlung.
Ich bin sicher, dass so Dein Bike nicht Michaels Werkstatt verlassen hätte. Zu einen ist er pingelig   , zu andern macht er immer eine Probefahrt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan79 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema Werkstatt ist ja wohl kein NEUES, oder? Überall passieren Fehler und das mit der Kette wäre bei einer Probefahrt auf der Straße nicht unbedingt aufgefallen. Entweder selber Hand anlegen - Werkzeug ist gar nicht so teuer und man lernt noch was dabei - oder eben auf ander "verlassen". 

Habe selber als Schüler mehrere Jahre in Radläden geschraubt und da gibt es eben gute und schlechte Tage!!!!!!

Viele Grüße

Stefan79


----------



## hama687 (8. Januar 2007)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Thema Werkstatt ist ja wohl kein NEUES, oder? Überall passieren Fehler und das mit der Kette wäre bei einer Probefahrt auf der Straße nicht unbedingt aufgefallen. Entweder selber Hand anlegen - Werkzeug ist gar nicht so teuer und man lernt noch was dabei - oder eben auf ander "verlassen".
> 
> ...



da kann ich mich nur anschliesen, habe auch fast 2 monate in ner zweirradwerkstatt verbracht und man kann halt nicht immer alles perfekt machen


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Thema Werkstatt ist ja wohl kein NEUES, oder? *Überall passieren Fehler und das mit der Kette wäre bei einer Probefahrt auf der Straße nicht unbedingt aufgefallen.* Entweder selber Hand anlegen - Werkzeug ist gar nicht so teuer und man lernt noch was dabei - oder eben auf ander "verlassen".
> 
> ...


 
Mag sein, weil die Belastung fehlt.
Wenn man allerdings mit einem Rohloff Kettenrevolver die Kette fachgerecht vernietet 
und danach die Freigängigkeit überprüft, braucht man dafür keine Probefahrt.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Januar 2007)

Schade  bikekiller 

*Montag* passt(e) bei mir gut ... *Dienstag* nie wegen Handball .... *Mittwoch* ist ja klar .... *Donnerstag* wohl abundzu .... ist ja direkt nach Mittwochs  ... die Wochenenden sind z.Zt. verplant  

Das mit der Mirage ist doch Quatsch ... sorry ... mit einer vernünftigen 5 Watt (Danke  Cheetah) und der 10 Watt hat man eine bezahlbare sehr gut leuchtende Einrichtung und auch als Vorausfahrer -in sieht man sehr gut . Das ist Fakt  

Ne Lupine ist natürlich damit nicht *(nie)* vergleichen. Das ist einfach eine andere Liga und wenn man / frau daran gewöhnt ist ...  

Viele Grüße

_Guido_




bikekiller schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !
> 
> Für alle, die immer Montags mit um den Rhein gefahren sind folgende Info:
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !
> 
> Für alle, die immer Montags mit um den Rhein gefahren sind folgende Info:
> 
> ...




Hi bikekiller,

kaum hat man(n) sich an etwas gewöhnt gehen die Frauen hin und bringen frischen Wind in das Geschehen aber wir sind ja lernfähig,nun ja dann werden wir halt den Montag canceln und uns auf den Dienstag konzentrieren da ja nur Strasse gefahren wird kann es wohl nicht schlimm werden wenn mann 2 Tage hintereinander auf dem Bike sitzt.
Nun wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser werden sollte kann man ja auch die altbekannte Route fahren.
Wenn ich mir so deine Traininhseinheiten vom letzten WE anschaue Hochachtung  wo willst Du hin,ach ja Training für das 24H Rennen in Duisburg .
Samstag in die Berge zu fahren ist super,bin ich mit dabei naja und Mittwochs im KF sowieso 
Kannst mir ja mal in einer PM die genaue Anschrift dieser Superwerkstatt mitteilen,denn Fehler solten nur einmal gemacht werden. 
Da gebe ich Montana vollkommen recht wenn man eine 5 Watt am Lenker und eine 10 Watt als Helmleuchte hat kann man schon Wurzeln erkennen,machmal natürlich auch zu spät wenn dann etwas passiert ist man mit einigen Euros wieder mit dabei und hat nach 1 woche ne neue Leuchte.

Schönne Grüße 

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> die hervorragende Werkstatt in Köln, deren Namen ich nur mit Cy.... nenne, hat mir meine Weihnachtskette so stramm angenietet, dass sie sich nicht rund um die Röllchen winden konnte. So gab es zwei schlimme Kracher beim Anstieg am Samstag...


  Ist doch harmlos. 
Ich hatte mal meine Lefty dort und die haben ein Adaptertool in der Gabel vergessen. Vergleichbar mit einem Arzt, der eine Skalpell im Patienten läßt. 
Wäre ich nicht mißtrauisch gewesen und hätte nicht nochmal selber die Gabel oben geöffnet, hätte mir das Teil bei der ersten kräftigeren Einfederbewegung die Dämpferpatrone von oben zerdeppert...


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Januar 2007)

Hi @ all,

han noch jet vergesse,wo wir gerade beim Reparieren sind,werde wohl in absehbarer Zeit die Kette,Kassette und Schaltwerk wechsel müssen,würde gerne etwas darüber lernen und die Reparatur mit jemandem zusammen ausführen der darin Übung hat.Auch bei der Auswahl der Komponenten könnte ich Hilfe gebrauchen,naja vieleicht habe ich ja Glück.

Schöne Grüße

Bernhard II


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2007)

Oh Gott ...


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2007)

Für dich als auch-im-Matsch-Vielfahrer würde ich die günstigste Lösung empfehlen. Deore Kassette/Kette im onlineshop und Ersatzkettenblätter von Rose, wenn das vom Preis interessant ist.
Ich mache gerade erstmals das oft erwähnte "Kettentauschen". Hab 3 Deore Ketten mit SRam Kettenschlössern und tausche die nach 600-700km aus. Nach der 3. Kette kommt wieder die erste drauf. Dadurch (soll) der Verschleiß von Kassette und Kettenblättern hinausgezögert werden.
Zum Wechseln der Komponenten benötigt man eine Kettenpeitsche, eine Nuß zum Lösen der Kassettenbefestigungsschraube und nen Kettennieter. Evtl. noch nen Gegenhalter für die Kettenblattschrauben, obwohl ich die auch immer so los und fest bekomme.


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> han noch jet vergesse,wo wir gerade beim Reparieren sind,werde wohl in absehbarer Zeit die Kette,Kassette und Schaltwerk wechsel müssen,würde gerne etwas darüber lernen und die Reparatur mit jemandem zusammen ausführen der darin Übung hat.Auch bei der Auswahl der Komponenten könnte ich Hilfe gebrauchen,naja vieleicht habe ich ja Glück.
> 
> ...


 
Wie alt ist das Geraffel an Deinem Bike?
Wenn DU schonmal dabei bist, wechsel direkt die Züge für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk mit. Falls Deine Züge nicht durchgehend verlegt sind, solltest Du schauen, ob mittels Aufbohren/Aufflexen der Zughalterungen oder durch Nutzung von Halteadaptern Du die Züge durchgehend verlegen kannst.
Gerade bei Schlammfahrten wirst Du ungeahnten Schaltkomfort erlangen.
Unsauberes und hakeliges Schaltverhalten ist gerade über die Wintermonate oft durch versiffte Züge verursacht.

VG Martin

PS: Wie sieht es mit der Abnutzung der Kurbelgarnitur aus, speziell mittleres Kettenblatt? Was für eine Kettenblatt- bzw. Kassettenkombi fährst Du bzw. willst Du fahren?

PPS: Da war jemand schneller!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> han noch jet vergesse,wo wir gerade beim Reparieren sind,werde wohl in absehbarer Zeit die Kette,Kassette und Schaltwerk wechsel müssen,würde gerne etwas darüber lernen und die Reparatur mit jemandem zusammen ausführen der darin Übung hat.Auch bei der Auswahl der Komponenten könnte ich Hilfe gebrauchen,naja vieleicht habe ich ja Glück.
> 
> ...



Wend' dich an deinen Nachbarn, der hat Zeit und ist fachkundig.


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Oh Gott ...



Watt is?


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> han noch jet vergesse,wo wir gerade beim Reparieren sind,werde wohl in absehbarer Zeit die Kette,Kassette und Schaltwerk wechsel müssen,würde gerne etwas darüber lernen und die Reparatur mit jemandem zusammen ausführen der darin Übung hat.Auch bei der Auswahl der Komponenten könnte ich Hilfe gebrauchen,naja vieleicht habe ich ja Glück.
> 
> ...



die bergisch ländler haben mal bei mikkael einen schrauberkurs veranstaltet. vielleicht finden sich hierfür auch ein paar leute. hätte da selber interesse an den basics (antrieb, kurbel etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht nutzt Du doch mal meine Empfehlung.
> Ich bin sicher, dass so Dein Bike nicht Michaels Werkstatt verlassen hätte. Zu einen ist er pingelig   , zu andern macht er immer eine Probefahrt.
> 
> VG Martin



Dort wurde auch schon ein Rad mit komplett verschlissenem Antrieb raus gegeben. Das hätte ihm bei einer Probefahrt deutlich auf fallen müssen. Da es sich um ein Rad von ihm handelte und es ein Stammkunde war, hätte ich routinemässig auch mal Kette und Ritzel auf Verschleiss geprüft. 

Also ich denke auch, dass so was überall mal vorkommt und gerne dann wenn man (zu) viel zu tun hat. Sind halt alles nur Menschen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Oh Gott ...




Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Dort wurde auch schon ein Rad mit komplett verschlissenem Antrieb raus gegeben. Das hÃ¤tte ihm bei einer Probefahrt deutlich auf fallen mÃ¼ssen. Da es sich um ein Rad von ihm handelte und es ein Stammkunde war, hÃ¤tte ich routinemÃ¤ssig auch mal Kette und Ritzel auf Verschleiss geprÃ¼ft.
> 
> Also ich denke auch, dass so was Ã¼berall mal vorkommt und gerne dann wenn man (zu) viel zu tun hat. Sind halt alles nur Menschen.


 
Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Da ich letztes Jahr, als Not am Mann war, 
ein paar mal in der Werkstatt ausgeholfen habe,
weiÃ ich schon, dass er sehr pingelig ist. 

Allerdings wÃ¼rde er bei VerschleiÃ nicht ohne RÃ¼cksprache und KosteneinschÃ¤tzung einen kompletten Antrieb tauschen.
Ich weiÃ auch nicht, was in dem Fall besprochen oder versÃ¤umt worden ist.

Letztlich kann ich jedem nur empfehlen,
sich mit den Ã¼blichen Wartungs- und Reparaturarbeit vertraut zu machen.
M.M. nach lassen sich bestimmt mehr als 90% dieser Arbeiten mit normalem Werkzeug erledigen. Und ein paar Spezialwerkzeuge fÃ¼r Naben, Kassette und Antrieb sind deutlich unter 50 â¬ zu bekommen. AuÃerdem gibt hier im Buddies, die fast alles haben und kÃ¶nnen. 

VG Martin

PS: Falls Interesse an einem Schrauberkurs "Buddies fÃ¼r Buddies" besteht,
kann ich Michael mal fragen, 
ob er uns z.B. an einem Samstagnachmittag die Werkstatt Ã¼berlÃ¤Ãt.

Zwar hatte er bereits zugesagt, einen solchen Kurs anzubieten,
allerdings gingen wir davon aus, dass er dann auch den Entertainer macht.
DafÃ¼r mÃ¶chte er dann aber auch einen kleinen Kostenbeitrag (10 â¬ pro Nase inkl. Kaffee und Kuchen  ) erhalten. Ich finde fÃ¼r einen Schrauberkurs am Nachmittag inkl. Verpflegung ein sehr anstÃ¤ndiges Angebot.


----------



## i-men (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Allerdings würde er bei Verschleiß nicht ohne Rücksprache und Kosteneinschätzung einen kompletten Antrieb tauschen.
> Ich weiß auch nicht, was in dem Fall besprochen oder versäumt worden ist.
> 
> PS: Falls Interesse an einem Schrauberkurs "Buddies für Buddies" besteht,
> ...



Stimmt, aber es wurde auch keine Rücksprache gehalten. Selbst ein Hinweis auf die Mängel bei Abholung fehlte. Na ja, denke dass das mehr ne Ausnahme bei ihm war.

Das mit dem Schrauberkurs finde ich ne super Sache und der Ankostenbeitrag geht auch in Ordnung. Nobel, dass er so was überhaupt macht.

Ich für meinen Teil hätte an nem Fortgeschrittenen Kurs (Gabel,Dämpfer etc.) Interesse falls es sowas mal irgendwo gibt.

Aber ich kann jedem nur auch empfehlen, sich mit den Verschleissteilen zu beschäftigen, sonst wird das Hobby teuer und man verliert an nem schlecht laufenden Bike recht schnell die Lust (und gefährlich kann es auch noch werden).


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> PS: Falls Interesse an einem Schrauberkurs "Buddies für Buddies" besteht,
> kann ich Michael mal fragen,
> ob er uns z.B. an einem Samstagnachmittag die Werkstatt überläßt.
> 
> Dafür möchte er dann aber auch einen kleinen Kostenbeitrag (10  pro Nase inkl. Kaffee und Kuchen  ) erhalten. Ich finde für einen Schrauberkurs am Nachmittag inkl. Verpflegung ein sehr anständiges Angebot.



Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn es terminlich passt.


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Januar 2007)

PS: Falls Interesse an einem Schrauberkurs "Buddies fÃ¼r Buddies" besteht,
kann ich Michael mal fragen, 
ob er uns z.B. an einem Samstagnachmittag die Werkstatt Ã¼berlÃ¤Ãt.

Zwar hatte er bereits zugesagt, einen solchen Kurs anzubieten,
allerdings gingen wir davon aus, dass er dann auch den Entertainer macht.
DafÃ¼r mÃ¶chte er dann aber auch einen kleinen Kostenbeitrag (10 â¬ pro Nase inkl. Kaffee und Kuchen  ) erhalten. Ich finde fÃ¼r einen Schrauberkurs am Nachmittag inkl. Verpflegung ein sehr anstÃ¤ndiges Angebot.

Ich wÃ¤re auch mit dabei,wenn`s von der Zeit her passt

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe

Bernhard II


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> (1)Stimmt, *aber es wurde auch keine Rücksprache gehalten. Selbst ein Hinweis auf die Mängel bei Abholung fehlte*. Na ja, denke dass das mehr ne Ausnahme bei ihm war.
> 
> (2)*Das mit dem Schrauberkurs finde ich ne super Sache und der Ankostenbeitrag geht auch in Ordnung. Nobel, dass er so was überhaupt macht.*
> 
> ...


 


MTB-Kao schrieb:


> (2)*Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn es terminlich passt.*



Klar, sowas ist immer Mist. Hauptsache, der Kunde weist auf den Mangel hin. Denn jede gut bearbeitete Reklamation kann einen Neuauftrag zur Folge habe.
Die Idee habe ich geklaut  . Die SIT-Leute haben sowas schon einmal vorletztes Jahr angeboten, und andere DIMB IGs sind in diesem Themenfeld sehr aktiv. In sofern ist die DIMB IG Taunus ein Vorbild. Was lag näher, als innerhalb des Angebotes der (noch zu gründenden) DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land einen solchen Schrauberkurs anzubieten. Da ich mit Michael schon einige Male über Marketing und PR unterhalten habe, fand er die Idee gut. Das schafft als ersten Schritt ein Bekanntschaftsverhältnis und hoffentlich auch ein Vertrauensverhältnis. Denn letztlich gibt es auch bei mir ein paar Arbeiten, die ich lieber machen lasse (meine restlichen 3%  ), z.B. Gabeleinbau mit Steuersatz auspressen, nachfräsen und einbauen.
Vielleicht sollten wir den Kurs aber aufteilen: einen für normale Wartungs- und Inspektionsarbeiten inkl. Reifenpannen beheben unter 2 Minuten  und einen fortgeschrittenen, der sich mit Wartung und Einstellung von Federelementen und Scheibenbremsen beschäftigt.
Was wird gewünscht und ab wann?

VG Martin

PS: Natürlich ein Angebot der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land i.G.  
(Auch für Nichtmitglieder der DIMB  )


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Januar 2007)

Hi @all,

siehe da man stellt eine Frage und es kommen sinnvolle Antworten Danke für die Bemühungen werde die Ratschläge erst einmal verarbeiten und melde mich dann nocheinmal.

Tschüss

Bernhard II


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht sollten wir den Kurs aber aufteilen: einen für normale Wartungs- und Inspektionsarbeiten inkl. Reifenpannen beheben unter 2 Minuten  und einen fortgeschrittenen, der sich mit Wartung und Einstellung von Federelementen und Scheibenbremsen beschäftigt.
> Was wird gewünscht und ab wann?


 
Einmal das komplette Sortiment, bitte (bin mir ziemlich sicher, auch bei den 08/15-Arbeiten gibt es noch brauchbare Tipps....  )!

Termin: Von mir aus auch werktags am Abend oder in den Nacht, notgedrungen ebenfalls am Samstag ab einschl. Februar (bin allerdings nicht Herr meines Terminkalenders  ).

Edith: Ach ja, die Wünsche..... natürlich Austausch aller Verschleißartikel, MTB-Einstellung (Stichworte: Ergonomie, Körperanpassung, Füllwerte...), bis hin zum Gabeltausch und Wartung der Gabel/Austausch Gabelverschleißteile (soweit heutzutage überhaupt selfmade noch möglich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was wird gewünscht und ab wann?



Interesse habe ich erst einmal an der kompletten Antriebseinheit: Schaltung, Kassette, Kette, Kurbel. Da muss man einfach am häufigsten dran. Wann? Natürlich bei Sauwetter


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Einmal das komplette Sortiment, bitte (bin mir ziemlich sicher, auch bei den 08/15-Arbeiten gibt es noch brauchbare Tipps....  )!
> 
> Termin: Von mir aus auch werktags am Abend oder in den Nacht, notgedrungen ebenfalls am Samstag ab einschl. Februar (bin allerdings nicht Herr meines Terminkalenders  ).
> 
> Edith: *Ach ja, die Wünsche..... natürlich Austausch aller Verschleißartikel, MTB-Einstellung (Stichworte: Ergonomie, Körperanpassung, Füllwerte...), bis hin zum Gabeltausch und Wartung der Gabel/Austausch Gabelverschleißteile (soweit heutzutage überhaupt selfmade noch möglich)*.


 
Aja.   

Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, warum unsere Freunde von der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus gleich vier verschiedene Kurse anbieten.

Schaut mal hier: http://www.dimb.de//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=163&Itemid=0

Ist die Differenzierung so OK?
Ich bin ja ein fauler Mensch,
warum sollten wir auf dieses Wissen und diese Erfahrung der Kursausarbeitung verzichten?

Werktags wird wahrscheinlich schwierig.  
Wenn ich es Michael vorschlage, 
achte ich auf genügend Abstand zwischen ihm und mir. 



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Interesse habe ich erst einmal an der kompletten Antriebseinheit: Schaltung, Kassette, Kette, Kurbel. Da muss man einfach am häufigsten dran. *Wann? Natürlich bei Sauwetter*


 
Ich kann das schlecht vom Wetter abhängig machen.
Mit wann meinte ich diesen Monat noch, oder reicht ab Februar?

Ich quassel nachher mit ihm und konkretisiere seine Terminvorstellungen und wg. werktagabends  .

Schaut mal, ob Ihr mit den Kursinhalten der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus Leuten klarkommt?

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Schaut mal, ob Ihr mit den Kursinhalten der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus Leuten klarkommt?


 
Den "Ladies only"-Kurs werde ich nun nicht besuchen: Ich weiß, dass ein Laufrad rund ist  !

Ansonsten sehe ich noch "Fahrwerk", "Scheibenbremsen" und "Schaltung/Antrieb". Weiter kann ich nicht blättern, weil ich nicht zu den Privilegierten gehöre, denen hierfür eine Berechtigung erteilt wurde  . 

Fazit: Fraglich ich, ob jeder wirklich sein eigenes Rädchen mitbringen muss, um dies vor Ort stundenlang zu sezieren und kaputt zu reden  . Das interessiert am eigenen Rad, aber nicht unbedingt an den 9 Rädern meiner Kurskollegen. Wenn man zudem den theoretischen Teil noch kürzt, dürfte man erheblich Zeit einsparen, die man für den Bereich "Gabel" verwendet, den ich vermisse  .


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ... die man für den Bereich "Gabel" verwendet, den ich vermisse  .


Zum Zerlegen von Gabel und Dämpfer benötigt man mitunter für jeden Hersteller verschiedenes Spezialwerkzeug, und sei es nur ein Schlüssel. Sowas ist in der Vielfalt nicht unbedingt in jedem Bikeshop vorhanden, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Und ich rede nun noch nichtmal von ner Lefty.
Alleine die Vorgehensweise um die Stand- und Tauchrohre zu trennen, kann da schon variieren. 
Bei den anderen Bikekomponenten wie Schaltung/Antrieb/Bremsen ist doch praktisch alles gleich (außer Inverse-Gelumpe), egal welcher Hersteller und welches Modell. Züge einbauen/einstellen, Bremse montieren und entlüften, Innenlager montieren, Räder zentrieren - das wiederholt sich fast an jedem Bike. 
Eine Gabel zerlegen (nicht nur ausbauen!) ist da schon ein anderes Kaliber. Dagegen ist sogar die Lufthülsenwartung an Fox-Dämpfern noch recht simpel. Sowas könnte man zB. noch in einen Kurs einbauen.


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ride On!
> Stefan



Kennst Du den ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1729931&postcount=122

Juchhu hatte, wie ehedem, wieder im Vorfeld mit seinen Pseudo-lol: )Fähigkeiten kokettiert und musste vor Ort die bittere Pille schlucken, dass im richtigen Leben  .....

Nu ma' ernsthaft, ... gute Adressen für Tips sind Vertexto, OaS, .... ich


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> (1)Den "Ladies only"-Kurs werde ich nun nicht besuchen: Ich weiß, dass ein Laufrad rund ist  !
> 
> (2)Ansonsten sehe ich noch "Fahrwerk", "Scheibenbremsen" und "Schaltung/Antrieb". Weiter kann ich nicht blättern, weil ich nicht zu den Privilegierten gehöre, denen hierfür eine Berechtigung erteilt wurde  .
> 
> Fazit: (3)*Fraglich ich, ob jeder wirklich sein eigenes Rädchen mitbringen muss, um dies vor Ort stundenlang zu sezieren und kaputt zu reden  . Das interessiert am eigenen Rad, aber nicht unbedingt an den 9 Rädern meiner Kurskollegen. Wenn man zudem den theoretischen Teil noch kürzt, dürfte man erheblich Zeit einsparen, die man für den Bereich "Gabel" verwendet, den ich vermisse*  .



"He is a MachoMacho-Man ..." 
Wie, noch kein DIMB-Mitglied?
Wieder einer von Martins subtilen Werbemethoden. 
OK, gib mir mal den Link, ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo es klemmt.
Dann ändert sich aber auch m.A. die Ausrichtung. Weg vom praktischen Üben am eigenen Rad und der vorher 'kaputt' und nachher 'selber' repariert Erfahrung hin zu einem Vortrags orientiertem Ablauf mit z.B. zwei Testbikes mit unterschiedliche Federelementen (z.B. Luft und Stahlfeder bzw. die diversen Einstell- und Optimierungsmöglichkeiten). Läuft dann mehr auf Optimierung des Fahrwerkes hinaus.
Ich sammel einfach mal Eure Wünsche und spreche das mit Michael ab.
Am besten fangen wir erstmal mit dem Lowlevel-Kurs Wartungs- und Inspektionsarbeiten an.
Dann kann ich mir einen speziellen Kurs rund 

dem Antrieb inkl. Schaltung
Bremsen und Laufrad (zentrieren und ggf. Grundlagen des Laufradbaus)
rund um die Federung
vorstellen.

So, jetzt Ihr. Ich schlage aber vor, dass wir weitere Ideen und Wünsche im DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land sammeln, da ich/wir sonst von Guido @Montana eine rote Karte bekommen.

Also, bitte schön, hier gehts weiter:

Neues von DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kennst Du den ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1729931&postcount=122
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube, Du willst Du wieder bewußt was missverstehen bzw. wie üblich rumstänkern  :

Ich halte diese Kurse nicht.

Ich organisiere die nur.

Und ob Deine Fähigkeiten so viel versprechend sind,
wie Du hier unterschwellig vermitteln willst,
kann ich nicht beurteilen (und glaube ich auch nicht  ).
Ist aber letztlich auf völlig egal.

Denn solange Du diese Kurse nicht regelmäßig anbietest,
nutzt Dein obiges Posting nur zur Fröhnung Deines Egos.


----------



## Montana (8. Januar 2007)

*@ Martin* (Juchhu)

Nee , ich schrieb und sagte Dir doch schon, dass ich nur dumpfen doofen *Spam*  hier nicht mag .

Dann werde ich so komisch unruhig  und böse   

Sinnvoll wird die Diskussion natürlich im DIMB Forum weitergeführt  

Liebe Grüße



juchhu schrieb:


> ...............
> 
> So, jetzt Ihr. Ich schlage aber vor, dass wir weitere Ideen und Wünsche im DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land sammeln, da ich/wir sonst von Guido @Montana eine rote Karte bekommen.
> Also, bitte schön, hier gehts weiter:
> ...



.........................


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Martin* (Juchhu)
> 
> Nee , ich schrieb und sagte Dir doch schon, dass ich nur dumpfen doofen *Spam* hier nicht mag .
> 
> ...


 
Genau, und dann werden hier noch Quellen angeführt,
wo die selbstironische Sichtweise des Autors doch gänzlich ungeeignet ist, 
angeblich mangelnde Fähigkeiten zu dokumentieren.

So, back to Topic.

Danke für den Raum, den Du uns gegeben hast.  

Vielleicht sollten wir ja noch einen Kurs speziell KFL-Hardcoreschlammtourer anbieten?

VG Martin

PS: Vorschlag zur Basiswinterausstattung:
Das KFL-Hardcoreschlammtourer-Bike ist ein Singlespeeder ohne Federung und Bremsen.


----------



## Montana (8. Januar 2007)

_Meine Definition : _

Entweder ein Fahrrad fährt oder nicht ...  dazwischen gibt es nichts ... 
Etwas Knistern und Knacken ist doch kein _*bug*_ ... sondern ein *feat* ... 

Der _Montana_ hat nun die tollste Gabel der Welt und wieder viele Gänge ... der Rest ist mir %%%% - egal   

Liebe Grüße

Guido




juchhu schrieb:


> Genau, und dann werden hier noch Quellen angeführt,
> wo die selbstironische Sichtweise des Autors doch gänzlich ungeeignet ist,
> angeblich mangelnde Fähigkeiten zu dokumentieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (8. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Der _Montana_ hat nun die tollste Gabel der Welt


...Ansichtssache...wohl eher die tollste Gabel, die du bisher länger gefahren bist. 


Montana schrieb:


> und wieder viele Gänge ... der Rest ist mir %%%% - egal


...wie lange noch?.... 
ok ok, Spam off. Soll ja wenigstens hier drin sauber bleiben, wenn schon das KFL-Revier eines der schalammigsten in 100km Umkreis ist...


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> han noch jet vergesse,wo wir gerade beim Reparieren sind,werde wohl in absehbarer Zeit die Kette,Kassette und Schaltwerk wechsel müssen,würde gerne etwas darüber lernen und die Reparatur mit jemandem zusammen ausführen der darin Übung hat.Auch bei der Auswahl der Komponenten könnte ich Hilfe gebrauchen,naja vieleicht habe ich ja Glück.
> 
> ...



Wer Hilfe braucht, kann sich an mich wenden. Material sollte aber vorhanden sein.
Die durchgehende Zugverlegung kann ich jedem nur empfehlen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237350
Auch die zusätzliche Feder kann man leicht einbauen.


----------



## Stefan79 (8. Januar 2007)

Zum Verschleißteilaustausch kann ich dir nur raten, dich an die Tipps von juchhu zu halten! Würde jedoch auf das Fräsen am Rahmen verzichten und mit Kabelbindern arbeiten. Funktioniert 1a und du kannst die Zugführung jederzeit auf den jetzigen Stand zurücksetzen. 

Bezüglich der Ersatzteile guckst du z. B. ebay . Dort werden Komplettsets für relativ kleines Geld angeboten. Du als Vielfahrer solltest schon eine DX Quali als Minimum nehmen. So viel teuerer ist jedoch ne LX auch nicht. Kauf auch gleich das Werkzeug (Kettenpeitsche, Kettennieter und Kranzschlüssel - zusammen etwa 25-50 ) dazu. Auf Dauer zahlt sich das kostenmäßig locker aus und du bist unabhängiger.

Hilfe wirst wahrscheinlich nur bei der Kette brauchen, denn da kommt es wirklich drauf an, dass die Niete richtig sitzt. Als kleiner Tipp - Niete bündig reindrücken, so das weder rechts noch links ein Stück rausguckt. Dann kontrollieren, ob die Kette freigängig ist (Kette an der Stelle mit den Fingern rauf und runter bewegen).  Falls das "Gelenk" schwergängig ist, die Kette mit beiden Händen quer zur Laufrichtung ein wenig hin und her drücken - "walgen". Das sollte genügen 

Stefan79


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2007)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> Zum Verschleißteilaustausch kann ich dir nur raten, (1)dich an die Tipps von juchhu zu halten! Würde jedoch auf das Fräsen am Rahmen verzichten und (2) mit Kabelbindern arbeiten. Funktioniert 1a und du kannst die Zugführung jederzeit auf den jetzigen Stand zurücksetzen.
> 
> Bezüglich der Ersatzteile guckst du z. B. ebay . Dort werden Komplettsets für relativ kleines Geld angeboten. Du als Vielfahrer solltest schon eine DX Quali als Minimum nehmen. So viel teuerer ist jedoch ne LX auch nicht. Kauf auch gleich das Werkzeug (Kettenpeitsche, (3)Kettennieter und Kranzschlüssel - zusammen etwa 25-50 ) dazu. Auf Dauer zahlt sich das kostenmäßig locker aus und du bist unabhängiger.
> 
> ...



 
Da empfehle ich doch lieber die Halteadapter. Kabelbinder als quick&dirty-Methode und Ersatzteilmitnahme (für was auch immer) auf einer Tour sind OK. Leider haben sie auch einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Schmutz setzt sich drunter fest, und ratzfatz sind die Rohre an den Stellen blank. Da mir die Halteadapter von Rose damals zu teuer waren und entsprechende Werkzeuge vorhanden waren, entschied ich mich fürs Fräsen und Lackabdeckung der kleinen Fräsflächen.
Wirklich gute z.B. Rohloff Kettenrevolver 2 sind aber ganz schön teuer (wenn auch sehr gut).
Wenn der Kettenrevolver richtig bedient wird, sind solche Biegeorgien nicht nötig.
Ich fahre allerdings seit fast fünf Jahren nur noch mit SRAM-Kettenschlösser rum. Einfaches Öffnen und Verschließen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Da empfehle ich doch lieber die Halteadapter. Kabelbinder als quick&dirty-Methode und Ersatzteilmitnahme (für was auch immer) auf einer Tour sind OK. Leider haben sie auch einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Schmutz setzt sich drunter fest, und ratzfatz sind die Rohre an den Stellen blank. Da mir die Halteadapter von Rose damals zu teuer waren und entsprechende Werkzeuge vorhanden waren, entschied ich mich fürs Fräsen und Lackabdeckung der kleinen Fräsflächen.
> Wirklich gute z.B. Rohloff Kettenrevolver 2 sind aber ganz schön teuer (wenn auch sehr gut).
> Wenn der Kettenrevolver richtig bedient wird, sind solche Biegeorgien nicht nötig.
> Ich fahre allerdings seit fast fünf Jahren nur noch mit SRAM-Kettenschlösser rum. Einfaches Öffnen und Verschließen.
> ...



Nachdem ich teilweise schon 2Jahre mit durchgehenden Zügen fahre und keinen Grund sehe das wieder zu ändern, habe ich auch angefangen die Zughalterungen aufzubohren. Wenn man den Bohrer/Fräser so wählt, das das Loch gerade so groß wird, damit die Zughülle durchpasst, dann hält auch wieder ein Zug MIT Kappe (sind dann 1-2mm mehr).
Besser sind die Kettenschlösser der Wippermann Ketten (conneX) und zudem Made in Germany. Von Hand ohne Werkzeug leicht zu öffnen.
http://www.connexchain.com/


----------



## bikekiller (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bernhard,

also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn Du die Ersatzteile hast (Kette, Kassette, Schaltwerk und Züge inkl. Hülsen und Hüllen, dann kommst Du in bikekillers Werkstatt Garage in Rath/Heumar und wir basteln das Zeug eben dran. Ich kann alles ausser Umwerfer und Steuersatz und natürlich Gabeln. Man sieht den Erfolg bereits heute abend bei der Strassentour. Kein Rasseln, Klappern oder Gerumpel mehr !

Falls Deine Kettenblätter hin sein sollten, empfehle ich eine komplett neue XT Kurbel inkl. Lager aus Bonn für 109,- Euro zu nehmen. Zusammen mit nem Schaltwerk XT für 20,-, Verschleißset für ca. 50,- und Züge/Hüllen/Hülsen 10,- Euro. Dann hast Du Ruhe im Karton.

Die alten Teile verkloppst Du bei ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2007)

Du bist doch nur neidisch, weil ich vorne *zwei*   so Dinger habe   

Dat mit dem Schlamm stimmt und wir sind richtig stolz drauf   ... 

Lust auf ´ne kleine Runde am Mittwoch abend ?  

Bis bald




Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Ansichtssache...wohl eher die *tollste Gabel*, die du bisher länger gefahren bist.
> 
> ...wie lange noch?....
> ok ok, Spam off. Soll ja wenigstens hier drin sauber bleiben, wenn schon das *KFL-Revier eines der schalammigsten *in 100km Umkreis ist...


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2007)

Danke sehr an die Mitfahrer der gestrigen Rheinrunde ... alte,  mittelalte und junge Männer  waren unterwegs und haben sich bestens über ihre Lieblingsthemen  unterhalten. Und das Wetter hat auch wieder mitgespielt ... mein Rad war dadurch zu Hause auch wieder einigermassen sauber  Übrigens, ich habe noch nie einen Nagel im Reifen gehabt ... 

In Absprache mit Peter und Konsorten werden wir die Montagsrunde aufrecht erhalten und ggf. auch etwas abändern. Dann ist auch ein Tag Pause vor dem KFL Termin . Treffpunkt bleibt. Uhrzeit etwas später. 

Einstellen wird die Touren Peter etc. Ich konzentriere mich auschliesslich auf den Mittwoch in meinem Wohnzimmer. 

_Montana_ Trainingszeiten werden am Montag und am Mittwoch sein. Wochenende vorerst nicht  

Grüße an alle und nochmal Danke für die tollen Gespräche ... das hat richtig Spass gemacht    

_Guido_


----------



## bikekiller (9. Januar 2007)

He Montana,

was machst Du eigentlich am WOE, dass Du nicht mehr biken gehst ?

   




Montana schrieb:


> Danke sehr an die Mitfahrer der gestrigen Rheinrunde ... alte,  mittelalte und junge Männer  waren unterwegs und haben sich bestens über ihre Lieblingsthemen  unterhalten. Und das Wetter hat auch wieder mitgespielt ... mein Rad war dadurch zu Hause auch wieder einigermassen sauber  Übrigens, ich habe noch nie einen Nagel im Reifen gehabt ...
> 
> In Absprache mit Peter und Konsorten werden wir die Montagsrunde aufrecht erhalten und ggf. auch etwas abändern. Dann ist auch ein Tag Pause vor dem KFL Termin . Treffpunkt bleibt. Uhrzeit etwas später.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> He Montana,
> 
> was machst Du eigentlich am WOE, dass Du nicht mehr biken gehst ?



PSSST ....  das ist doch ein Geheimnis  

Aber danke schön, dass Du gefragt hast  

Liebe Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

als Mitfahrer der gestrigen Montagsrunde waren anwesend

Guido @montana
ralf @konfuzius
Peter @peter1bike
Alex @hama687

und Bernhard @bernhardwalter

Christoph @bikenstoffel hat es leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht schaffen können .

JaJa so war es es wurde viel und teilweise schnell gefahren,peter1bike zeigte uns eine Variante mit leichtem Matschanteil und kleinen Bergen ,nach einem Plattfuß von montana und Reparatur im Regen entschied man sich dan für die kürzere Variante.
Es hat mir Spass gemacht mit Euch zu biken und  
Wenn am Mittwoch ein ausreichender Frauenanteil vorhanden ist,entscheide ich mich wohl für die Wellnesstour mir montana,weil man da so schön erzählen kann 
Hier meine Tourdaten ( einschließlich kleine Vorrunde im KF )

72 Km   3h 52min 

Schönen Gruß bis Mittwoch 

Bernhard II


----------



## Schnegge (9. Januar 2007)

@bernhardwalter
Dein bike ist doch noch recht neu, kein halbes Jahr oder? OK, es hat schon einige km gesehen  . Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei dir alles hin ist. Also bei dem bike, bei dir garantiert nicht  . Wahrscheinlich bist du mit neuer Kette, neuer Kassette, evtl. nem mittleren Kettenblatt und ein bissl Einstellen der Schaltung schon wieder voll einsatzbereit  . Wir können ja morgen mal kurz nachschauen  . 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Januar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> @bernhardwalter
> Dein bike ist doch noch recht neu, kein halbes Jahr oder? OK, es hat schon einige km gesehen  . Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei dir alles hin ist. Also bei dem bike, bei dir garantiert nicht  . Wahrscheinlich bist du mit neuer Kette, neuer Kassette, evtl. nem mittleren Kettenblatt und ein bissl Einstellen der Schaltung schon wieder voll einsatzbereit
> Gruß
> Jörg




Hallo Jörg,

wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht aber die vorderen Kettenblätter sind hin wirst Du Morgen sicherlich auch bestätigen können wenn Du es gesehen hast.
Mit dem Einstellen komme ich auch nicht wirklich weiter weil es an allen Ecken und Kanten seit den letzten Wochen nur noch knarrt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2007)

Also noch mal   ....

... das ist so und das bleibt auch so ....

Jetzt bist Du ein richtiger KFLer ... lieber Bernhard  

Glückwunsch und höre auf den Jörg 

Liebe Grüße

_Guido_




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht aber die vorderen Kettenblätter sind hin wirst Du Morgen sicherlich auch bestätigen können wenn Du es gesehen hast.
> Mit dem Einstellen komme ich auch nicht wirklich weiter weil es an allen Ecken und Kanten seit den letzten Wochen nur noch knarrt.
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (9. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...aber die vorderen Kettenblätter sind hin wirst Du Morgen sicherlich auch bestätigen können wenn Du es gesehen hast.
> Mit dem Einstellen komme ich auch nicht wirklich weiter weil es an allen Ecken und Kanten seit den letzten Wochen nur noch knarrt...



Hallo Bernhard,

das große Kettenblatt hält normalerweise sehr lange. Das mittlerer ist in der regel als erstes hin, dann kommt das kleine dran  ... Die beiden kleineren Kettenblätter bekommt man zusamme für ca. 35 bei höflichkeit & service  ... die gesammte Kurbel kostete in der Regel 120 letztens gabs die bei höflichkeit & service sogar für 100. Sind aber immer noch 65 Unterschied!
Hinten sind evtl. noch die Schaltröllchen hin. Ich schau mal, ich müsste noch ein Paar Tacx-Röllchen aus meiner XT-Zeit haben. Die bring ich dir morgen mal mit... wenn ich sie noch finde  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Januar 2007)

Hi @ all,

Danke für all eure Bemühungen   

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (9. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Also noch mal   ....
> 
> ... das ist so und das bleibt auch so ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

verstehe leider nicht genau wie Du das meinst ( den 1. Teil ) aber kannst es mir ja am Mittwoch noch genauer erklären,bin ja schließlich keine 20 mehr  .So und jetzt mache ich schluß muß mich umziehen will ja noch ein paar Punkte sammeln im WP 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bernhard ,

ganz einfach der KF ist nach Meinung Vieler etwas oder sogar mehr Material mordend  

Deshalb :  " ...  das ist so und das bleibt auch so .... "  .....  Ein kleiner Scherz ist das gewesen   

Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß bei der Tour  

Liebe Grüße und bis spätestens Mittwoch 

_Guido_




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> verstehe leider nicht genau wie Du das meinst ( den 1. Teil ) aber kannst es mir ja am Mittwoch noch genauer erklären,bin ja schließlich keine 20 mehr  .So und jetzt mache ich schluß muß mich umziehen will ja noch ein paar Punkte sammeln im WP
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard ,
> 
> ganz einfach der KF ist nach Meinung Vieler etwas oder sogar mehr *Material mordend *
> 
> ...


 
_"Der wars Papa! Der da ist der Mörder!"_
(Filmzitat aus "Der dritte Mann")

_Der dreijährige Hans zeigt auf Guido @Montana, während dieser mit einem verschlammten Bike durch die Kanalisation des nächtlichen Wiens flüchten will. _

Der Begriff "verschlammtes Bike" ist eine Metapher für das verunreinigte Penizilin und der Begriff "Kanalisation des nächtlichen Wiens" steht für die derzeitigen nächtlichen KFL-Hardcoreschlammtouren.
(So oder ganz anders aus einem Filmlexikon)


----------



## peter1bike (9. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke sehr an die Mitfahrer der gestrigen
> In Absprache mit Peter und Konsorten werden wir die Montagsrunde aufrecht erhalten und ggf. auch etwas abändern. Dann ist auch ein Tag Pause vor dem KFL Termin . Treffpunkt bleibt. Uhrzeit etwas später.
> 
> Einstellen wird die Touren Peter etc. Ich konzentriere mich auschliesslich auf den Mittwoch in meinem Wohnzimmer.
> ...


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2007)

Oh jeh ........ oh jeh Bernhard ... das mit den Frauen   ist ein Thema für sich .. 
Wo ist eigentlich die * crossfire*   

Die _ganz _tollen Frauen fahren gar nicht  mit ....  

*EDITH :*  *... haben gar kein MTB .... *

Liebe Grüße
_
Guido_




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (10. Januar 2007)

Nie wieder den Guide suchen müssen  

http://www.garmin.com/products/astro/


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> .. Wo ist eigentlich die * crossfire*
> 
> Die _ganz _tollen Frauen fahren gar nicht  mit ....
> 
> ...



..lieber Guido, das frag mal den [email protected], laß ihr mal schöne Grüße   ausrichten.
Mir hat Sie jedenfalls gesagt daß sie "Spinning" machen will, wie ich z.Zt. auch Mo+Mi mache. Ich werde dann wohl im Frühjahr wieder Mittwochs dabeisein  und fahre dafür samstags viel 7GB   . Grüße an alle  KFL-er, leite die Grüße [email protected] über @mtb-kao weiter.


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Nie wieder den Guide suchen müssen
> 
> http://www.garmin.com/products/astro/


 
Wer ist denn der Hund?  
D.h. bekommt jetzt jede(r) TeilnehmerIn ein Funkhalsband verpasst???

Ich glaube, dass das hier besser ist:

http://www.garmin.com/products/rino/

Frontguide- und Backguardguide bekommen jeweils eins.
Da sieht der Frontguide direkt, 
wie weit sich seine Schafherde auseinandergezogen hat und kann entsprechende Anweisungen geben.  


VG Martin

PS: Aber bisher ging es auch ohne Überwachungstechnik. 
Die Angst im Wald zurückgelassen zu werden, reicht um den Anschluß zu halten.


----------



## joscho (10. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Hund?



Hund? Wieso Hund? 
Ein bischen Transferleistung bitte. Hier eröffnen sich doch viel interessantere Anwendungsfälle  



> PS: Aber bisher ging es auch ohne Überwachungstechnik.



Wenn es danach ginge, dann würde die Wäsche unten am Rhein gewaschen.


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hund? Wieso Hund?
> *Ein bischen Transferleistung bitte. Hier eröffnen sich doch viel interessantere Anwendungsfälle  *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Angesicht der Erfahrung beim letztjährigen "Juchhu Nightride zum blauen Flughafen" schlug ich Folgendes vor:



juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ...
> *Einzig gangbares Konzept ist dieses mit den GPS-gesteuerten elektronischen Fussfesseln. Wer zurückbleibt, vorprescht oder von der GPS-Route abkommt, bekommt sofort einen motivierenden Stromstoss.*
> ...


 
Big brother is watching you!

VG Martin

PS: Es geht auf hoffentlich weiterhin bei guter Planung und Rücksichtnahme auch ohne technische Überwachung.


----------



## hama687 (10. Januar 2007)

Past zwar nicht gerade in Thema, aber denn wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten

Gestern im Zoo Köln gemacht!!!


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Past zwar nicht gerade in Thema, aber denn wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> Gestern im Zoo Köln gemacht!!!
> 
> ...


 
Super geiles Foto.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (10. Januar 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> nun auch der Tourenbericht von der zweiten Gruppe
> *Mitfahrer:*
> ingo @i-men
> [email protected] kao
> ...



sorry, dass ich micht erst heute bedanke:
(muss halt viel schuften für die rohloff)
vielen Dank an den Guide für die schöne Tour,
und den Begleitservice bis zum Parkplatz!
gez
Rastapopoulos / Thomas
wenn ich bis dahin fleissig bin, bis heute abend...


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Januar 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ..
> leite die Grüße [email protected] über @mtb-kao weiter.



habe ich ausgerichtet  



Montana schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die * crossfire*



dat crossie scheint diesen winter etwas pech mit der gesundheit zu haben. trotzdem gibt sie die hoffnung nicht auf und hofft, nächste woche wieder wellnässen zu können. und die hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## bikekiller (10. Januar 2007)

Tach ihr Matschbiker...    
gestern gab es eine schön langsame Tour via Asphalt zum Fettabbau (hat funktioniert bis heute morgen...  ). Immerhin war bernhardwalter trotz Darmgrippe dabei und so war es eine entspannte Runde mit vielen interessanten Themen rund um´s biken und so.

Der Dienstag bleibt für diejenigen, die gerne so wie ich in Ruhe die lauwarmen Sommernächte im Winter in Kölle geniessen wollen und dabei ihr Grundlagen Können optimieren wollen auf 100 U/min. Das macht Spaß !

Tempo war immer so bis 20 km/h. Nett und effektiv.

Die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt wieder im LMB. Leider sind die Guido Wellness Touren noch zu anstrengend für mein Stadium aber ich arbeite daran, wieder den Anschluss zu bekommen. Also seid nicht böse, wenn ich erst mal 3 Wochen GA1 übe. Guido ist immer GA2 bis Kraft und kommt daher erst in Woche 6-8 an die Reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2007)

Schön wärs   
Was ist los liebe bikekiller  ?

Hast Du da nicht was verwechselt  ...  Ich heisse nicht Schnegge ...

Das heisst doch Wellness hier 

Viele Grüße  und bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder  

Schade dass Du Montags irgendwie nicht mehr kannst ... das war sooooo   nett passend ... 
Jetzt gibt es zwei Termine ...  .... leider  




bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach ihr Matschbiker...
> gestern gab es eine schön langsame Tour via Asphalt zum Fettabbau (hat funktioniert bis heute morgen...  ). Immerhin war bernhardwalter trotz Darmgrippe dabei und so war es eine entspannte Runde mit vielen interessanten Themen rund um´s biken und so.
> 
> Der Dienstag bleibt für diejenigen, die gerne so wie ich in Ruhe die lauwarmen Sommernächte im Winter in Kölle geniessen wollen und dabei ihr Grundlagen Können optimieren wollen auf 100 U/min. Das macht Spaß !
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Tach ihr Matschbiker...
> gestern gab es eine schön langsame Tour via Asphalt zum Fettabbau (hat funktioniert bis heute morgen...  ). Immerhin war bernhardwalter trotz Darmgrippe dabei und so war es eine entspannte Runde mit vielen interessanten Themen rund um´s biken und so.
> 
> Die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt wieder im LMB. Leider sind die Guido Wellness Touren noch zu anstrengend für mein Stadium aber ich arbeite daran, wieder den Anschluss zu bekommen. Also seid nicht böse, wenn ich erst mal 3 Wochen GA1 übe. Guido ist immer GA2 bis Kraft und kommt daher erst in Woche 6-8 an die Reihe.



Hi,

Danke für die Blumen und so,war wirklich eine super nette  unterhaltsame Runde mit uns,hat Spass gemacht. 
Habe auch schon 2 Kilo abgenommen ( leider nur wegen der Magen-Darmgrippe)  war desshalb heute Morgen knapp unter 90 kg.
.
Das würde ich mir auch wünschen dass Du daran arbeitest aber bei dem was Du dir vorgenommen hast ist das kein Problem für Dich viiiiiiiieeeeeeel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung Deiner Wünsche.  

Viele liebe Grüße

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2007)

Lieber Bernhard , zunächst mal gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung  

Hilft Dir denn das viele Radeln bei ´ner Magen und Darngrippe oder hindert das eher ? Ich wäre da skeptisch  

Bis gleich im Gebüsch  

_Guido_




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für die Blumen und so,war wirklich eine super nette  unterhaltsame Runde mit uns,hat Spass gemacht.
> Habe auch schon 2 Kilo abgenommen ( leider nur wegen der Magen-Darmgrippe)  war desshalb heute Morgen knapp unter 90 kg.
> ...


----------



## hama687 (10. Januar 2007)

kerstin und ich melden uns auch ab, kerstin hatt ne angehende bindehaut entzündung und einer muss sie ja pflegen     



> nicht nur angehende, zitat kerstin


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2007)

Hmmmmmm ..... hat da *einer *der Kerstin etwa zu tief in die Augen geschaut  

Gute Besserung jedenfalls und viel Spaß ...ach .... man müsste nochmal jung sein   

Bis bald ihr Beiden 

_Guido_




hama687 schrieb:


> kerstin und ich melden uns auch ab, kerstin hatt ne angehende bindehaut entzündung und einer muss sie ja pflegen


----------



## Stefan79 (10. Januar 2007)

abgemeldet


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2007)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> abgemeldet




Tja . schade  .. 

Ich brauche ja wohl nicht extra zu bestätigen, dass ich komme 

Bis gleich .... die Sonne scheint sooooooo schön


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm ..... hat da *einer *der Kerstin etwa zu tief in die Augen geschaut


... Treffer, versenkt!... 

Mannomann, sowas wie das Forum hier hätte es vor 10-12 Jahren geben müssen, aber da waren bikende Frauen ja die absolute Ausnahme und wenn dann alle vergeben. Tja, die Gnade der späten Geburt sach ich nur...

Habt ihr auch alle brav an eure Regenklamotten gedacht?


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... Treffer, versenkt!...
> 
> Mannomann, sowas wie das Forum hier hätte es vor 10-12 Jahren geben müssen, aber da waren bikende Frauen ja die absolute Ausnahme und wenn dann alle vergeben. Tja, die Gnade der späten Geburt sach ich nur...
> 
> *Habt ihr auch alle brav an eure Regenklamotten gedacht?*


 
Du Sackgesicht.  







Mann, mann, mann, das war ein kleiner  heftiger  Regensturm. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (10. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann, das war ein kleiner  heftiger  Regensturm.
> 
> VG Martin



Hat er Dein Ergo umgehauen?


----------



## juchhu (10. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hat er Dein Ergo umgehauen?


 
Keine Ahnung  . War mir zu nass und zu windig nachzuschauen. 
Aber ich glaube, das Schlafzimmer steht noch.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> kerstin und ich melden uns auch ab, kerstin hatt ne angehende bindehaut entzündung und einer muss sie ja pflegen



ICH                !!!!!!
WILL              !!!!!!
RAD FAHRN      !!!!!!
  
oh maaaaan das regt mich so auf.. Alex mag mich ja pflegen können..(und niemand pflegt besser als Alex ) aber NICHTS ersetzt ne chillige Mittwochabendschlammtour...!!
dann bis hoffentlich nächste woche


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Past zwar nicht gerade in Thema, aber denn wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> Gestern im Zoo Köln gemacht!!!



Klasse Bild!  
Habe es mir als Desktophintergrund eingerichtet. 1200x800 Pixel,passt ganz gut. 
OT Ende


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> Alex mag mich ja pflegen können.. aber NICHTS ersetzt ne chillige Mittwochabendschlammtour...!!



Das spricht jetzt nicht besonders für Alex ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das spricht jetzt nicht besonders für Alex ...



na so war das jetzt nicht gemeint..  spricht eher stark für die mittwochstour  
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (11. Januar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> na so war das jetzt nicht gemeint..  spricht eher stark für die mittwochstour
> lg



Dürfen wir nun gratulieren ???


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2007)

* 
 KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Bericht   * 

* 10.01.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Schnegge *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter
Frank @ Cheetah
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana
Ingo @  i-men
Lars @ MTB Kao
Peter @ peter1bike
Renate @ harnas 
Tom @ Merlin 

StrÃ¶mender Regen bereits zur Hinfahrt und am Start fÃ¼hrten zu einer etwas kleineren aber KFL Winterpokal gemÃ¤Ãen Gruppe. Da alle Erschienenen als relativ konditionsstarke Fahrer âinnen  einzustufen waren, bildeten wir diesmal eine Gruppe mit einem Guide _Schnegge_ â¦ das bedeutete ein paar ungewohnte manchmal etwas heftigere aber geniale Wege fÃ¼r die sonstigen _Wellnesser_  . Es ging Richtung Hardt, Bleifeld und wohin auch immer. Nur _Schnegge_ weiÃ wo wir Ã¼berall waren.  

Besonderheiten: â¦ Klasse Tour  â¦ danke dafÃ¼r â¦viele  interessante  neue Wege und Gebiete ....Matsch ohne Ende â¦  Das Wort Regen ist sekundÃ¤r geworden und der Ausdruck : _... Tour findet auch bei leichtem Regen statt ... _ entfÃ¤llt nun â¦ *denn  : *

Wir fahren ja sowieso bei jedem Wetter auÃer Gewitter und Erdbeben oder so was â¦    

Ca.. 45 km /  500 hm  / eff. Fahrzeit : 3:00 Uhr

*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-WP - Tour  *   .........    *17.01.2007* *  19:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Wir fahren ja sowieso bei jedem Wetter außer Gewitter und Erdbeben oder so was ...


 
War das jemals anders  ?


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> War das jemals anders  ?




Frohes neues Jahr , Helmut 

Die Antwort ist natürlich NEIN ... wie DU weisst


----------



## hama687 (11. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr , Helmut
> 
> Die Antwort ist natürlich NEIN ... wie DU weisst



selbst zwischen gewittern wird gefahren


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> War das jemals anders  ?


 


Montana schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr , Helmut
> 
> Die Antwort ist natürlich NEIN ... wie DU weisst


 
Ich glaube, 
wir sollten langsam mal über ein Revival der traditionellen KFL-Touren nachdenken. 

Wohlbemerkt KFL mit L wie light oder leicht.  

VG Martin


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Dürfen wir nun gratulieren ???



höh?


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> höh?



Die _bikekiller_ weiss bestimmt mehr ....  




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube,
> wir sollten langsam mal über ein Revival der traditionellen KFL-Touren nachdenken.
> 
> Wohlbemerkt KFL mit L wie light oder leicht.
> ...



Stimmt doch immer noch ... ausser dass das L seit Sommer für Lüderich steht auf dem wir gestern auch noch waren ... den fiesen Asphaltweg hoch 

Scheint bei euch auch die Sonne ?


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Die _ganz _tollen Frauen fahren gar nicht  mit ....
> 
> *EDITH :*  *... haben gar kein MTB .... *
> 
> ...



Hi Guido,

ich peil es einfach nicht. Was willst Du uns damit sagen?

[ ] tolle Frauen fahren nicht
[ ] tolle Frauen fahren nicht MTB
[ ] tolle Frauen fahren MTB, und die ganz tollen nicht.
[ ] ganz tolle Frauen fahren geliehene MTBs

zum ankreuzen, auch mehrfach erlaubt  

Und was machen die anderen Frauen?  

Irgendwie stecke ich in einem Dilemma - meine Frau fährt Fahrrad, aber kein MTB. Was soll ich tuen?

Gruß
joscho


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Die _bikekiller_ weiss bestimmt mehr ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Westlich von der Sülz hoch durch die Fussgängeröffnung im Zaun
oder von Norden über die offizielle Anfahrt zum Golfplatz?

Sonne war heute morgen. Jetzt ist leichter Dauerregen angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Januar 2007)

Hallöle,
wenn ich mich nicht täusche, wurde hier - zumindest theoretisch - ein möglicher Schrauberkurs diskutiert. Falls noch Interesse besteht: Bikewartung.
Am 3. März sind nur noch zwei Plätze frei, am 17. März noch reichlich.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

die gestrige Tour mit Schnegge und den anderen netten Begleitern entspach genau meinem gestriges Tagesniveau,leichte Wellness mit knackigen Anstiegen zwischendurch Klasse Kombinationen waren das Jörg   .
Vielen Dank an den freundlichen Mithelfer Frank @Cheetah und andere des Lichtes wegen etc. hatte wieder mal nen Platten an der Sülz ( glaube ich zumindest ).
Nochmals sorry Ingo,hoffe dass so etwas nicht mehr vorkommt werde hart daran arbeiten.

Tschüsssssss bis demnächst 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2007)

Na das ist doch mal ´ne schöne Reaktion .... tausend Dank    Joscho 

1. Stimmt nicht
2. Stimmt auch nicht 
3. Schon eher .... besonders der zweite Teil  
4. Nööö, auch nicht 

Liebe Grüße

Guido 




joscho schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> ich peil es einfach nicht. Was willst Du uns damit sagen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Westlich von der Sülz hoch durch die Fussgängeröffnung im Zaun
> oder von Norden über die offizielle Anfahrt zum Golfplatz?
> 
> Sonne war heute morgen. Jetzt ist leichter Dauerregen angesagt.




Das war durch Untereschbach über die Strasse hoch  ... nicht die Direkte zum Golfplatz 

Hier regnet es es auch ... Trotzdem ist Sonne  

VG Guido


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> wenn ich mich nicht täusche, wurde hier - zumindest theoretisch - ein möglicher Schrauberkurs diskutiert. Falls noch Interesse besteht: Bikewartung.
> Am 3. März sind nur noch zwei Plätze frei, am 17. März noch reichlich.
> 
> ...


 
Nett von Dir, uns auf Euren kurzfristig arrangierten Schrauberkurs hinzuweisen. 

VG Martin


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> hatte wieder mal nen Platten an der Sülz ( glaube ich zumindest ).



Hi,

mir fällt auf, dass in der kalten oder zumindest nassen Jahreszeit die Anzahl der Platten drastisch steigt. Während ich ca. 2000 km im eher trockenen Bereich ohne einen Platten zurückgelegt habe, sind es auf den letzten ca. 150 km gleich derer drei gewesen. Auch bei den Mitfahrern ist eine Häufung zu beobachten.

Unterschiedliche Räder, Fahrer, Reifen und Schläuche sind betroffen. Ist das nun wie mit dem Klima - alles ganz normal. Oder gibt es eine Erklärung für das Phänomen?

thx
joscho


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nett von Dir, uns auf Euren kurzfristig arrangierten Schrauberkurs hinzuweisen.
> 
> VG Martin




Ja, wirklich nett  

Die vom SIT machen sogar konkret, definitiv stattfindende (z. B.) Ringwall-Touren ab und an.

Andere planen die seit Anfang 2004


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir fällt auf, dass in der kalten oder zumindest nassen Jahreszeit die Anzahl der Platten drastisch steigt. Während ich ca. 2000 km im eher trockenen Bereich ohne einen Platten zurückgelegt habe, sind es auf den letzten ca. 150 km gleich derer drei gewesen. Auch bei den Mitfahrern ist eine Häufung zu beobachten.
> 
> ...


 
Nun, ich kann ja nun in zweifacher Hinsicht nicht mitreden:

Mein Ergo hat nie einen Platten.
Fahre ich am MTB jetzt seit Frühjahr 2005 mit meinen Ritchey Z-Max 2,35" rum. Seitdem (ca. 4.000 km) habe ich keinen Platten mehr gehabt.
Gibt es denn eine Häufung hinsichtlich der Ursache?
Dornen, Nägel, Snakebites etc.?

VG Matin


----------



## juchhu (11. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich nett
> 
> Die vom SIT machen sogar konkret, definitiv stattfindende (z. B.) Ringwall-Touren ab und an.
> 
> Andere planen die seit Anfang 2004


 
Das ist schön.  

Andere sind sie auch schon mit Buddies gefahren,
und das reichte dem einen anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir fällt auf, dass in der kalten oder zumindest nassen Jahreszeit die Anzahl der Platten drastisch steigt. Während ich ca. 2000 km im eher trockenen Bereich ohne einen Platten zurückgelegt habe, sind es auf den letzten ca. 150 km gleich derer drei gewesen. Auch bei den Mitfahrern ist eine Häufung zu beobachten.
> 
> ...




Kann ich aus den letzten 200000 km nicht bestätigen.
Letztes Jahr sogar genau umgekehrt.

Fahre aber auch Sommer wie Winter mit gleichem Reifenluftdruck wg. Straße-Gelände-Mix.


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nun, ich kann ja nun in zweifacher Hinsicht nicht mitreden:



Das hindert Dich aber nicht.



> Gibt es denn eine Häufung hinsichtlich der Ursache?
> Dornen, Nägel, Snakebites etc.?



Keine bisher erkennbare. Nur in einem Falle konnte die Ursache direkt zugeordnet werden - die Scherbe steckte noch. Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Leute, die ihre Glasbehälter in der Öffentlichkeit entsorgen nicht leiden kann. Während Fahrbahnen meist schnell gereinigt werden, sieht das bei Radwegen ganz anders aus. Hatte ich auch schon mal erwähnt, dass Radwege allein schon aus diesem Grunde zu meiden sind (und auch gemieden werden dürfen). Wie sagte mal jemand so schön; "Radwege bauen heist Fallen stellen". Hm, egal - ich schweife ab.
Also, ich tippe auf Dornen bzw. sogar Nadeln (von Bäumen). Da Nägel wie auch Schlangen zum Glück eher selten anzutreffen sind.

Gruß
joscho


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kann ich aus den letzten 200000 km nicht bestätigen.
> Letztes Jahr sogar genau umgekehrt.



Äh, nicht vertippt? So viel bin ich ja kaum in meinem Leben mit dem Auto gefahren. Wow.



> Fahre aber auch Sommer wie Winter mit gleichem Reifenluftdruck wg. Straße-Gelände-Mix.



Von sechs Platten, die ich direkt miterleben durfte, waren vier im Gelände und zwei auf Strasse (persönlich 1xG, 2xS). Geringer Luftdruck macht anfälliger für Platte. Die möglichen Unterschiede würde ich hier aber als nicht signifikant ansehen.

gruß
joscho


----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2007)

ist schon möglich ...

Montag Rheinrunde ... _Montana_ mit Dachdeckernagel im so schönen fetten Albert  ... ein Glück dass nichts in der dicken Betty ... 




joscho schrieb:


> Das hindert Dich aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bikekiller (12. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich einmal etwas dazu sagen darf, dann ist das Resume von 120km Radfahrweg meiner GPD Tour letzte Woche aufgrund von Silvester Abschussrampen Resten:

1 grüne Glasscherbe im Hinterrad (ergab nen Platten)
1 braune Glasscherbe im Vorderrad (konnte vor nem Platten entfernt werden)
1 weiße Glasscherbe im Hinterrad (ergab noch nen Platten)

Kein Scherz !


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Wenn ich einmal etwas dazu sagen darf, dann ist das Resume von 120km Radfahrweg meiner GPD Tour letzte Woche aufgrund von Silvester Abschussrampen Resten:
> 
> 1 grüne Glasscherbe im Hinterrad (ergab nen Platten)
> 1 braune Glasscherbe im Vorderrad (konnte vor nem Platten entfernt werden)
> ...



Das erklärt natürlich eine Häufung im Winter  

Schlage vor: Radwege meiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ... 1 grüne Glasscherbe im Hinterrad (ergab nen Platten)
> 1 braune Glasscherbe im Vorderrad (konnte vor nem Platten entfernt werden)
> 1 weiße Glasscherbe im Hinterrad (ergab noch nen Platten)
> ...


Ich hoffe, du hast die verschiedenfarbigen Glasscherben auch in die entsprechenden Container entsorgt?!? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## joscho (12. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das erklärt natürlich eine Häufung im Winter
> 
> Schlage vor: Radwege meiden!



Das tue ich bereits. Trotzdem ein rapider Anstieg an Plattfüßen in den letzten Wochen feststellbar.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2007)

Solche Pannenserien treffen (fast) jeden irgendwann mal. Meine Datenbank gibt mir Auskunft, daß ich 2004 zwischen 19.8. und 1.10. auf 7 von 12 Touren einen Platten hatte. Damals hab ich auch die Krise gekriegt und teilweise schon 2 Ersatzschläuche mitgenommen... 

Mein einschlägigstes Erlebnis war aber ein Platten im Eifgental im Sommer 1998, 20km von daheim, in meiner prä-Handy-Zeit.
Als erstes war der Ersatzschlauch (auch mit Flicken, logo) ebenfalls undicht. Merkt man natürlich erst, wenn man schon alles montiert hat und pumpt wie blöd.  
Danach haben ALLE 4 oder 5 Flicken, die ich immer dabei habe, nicht gehalten! 
Zum Glück kam nach einiger Zeit eine Truppe anderer Biker vorbei, die mir für meine 3DM Notfallmünzen einen neuen Schlauch verkauft haben.
Also montieren und wieder pumpen...und pumpen....und pumpen...und...pfffft...HÄÄÄ????? 
Der Schlauch war neu, aber trotzdem ging keine Luft rein! Wasn dat??? Also wieder demontieren, Schlauch genauestens checken (inzwischen wurde es schon langsam dunkel). Der war aber ok. Ratlosigkeit machte sich immer breiter...
Aber vielleicht ists die Pumpe?? Gummidichtung vorne oder so? Und tatsächlich, bei genauerem Betrachten erkenne ich einen Riß vorne im Pumpengehäuse!! 
Die hats also durch die ganze stundenlange Pumperei irgendwie zerrissen. Mit Müh und Not konnte ich, den Daumen auf den Riß drückend, wieder Luft in den Reifen bekommen. Nach sage und schreibe 2 Stunden gings dann endlich mit mulmigem Gefühl weiter, denn noch ne Panne hätte einen längeren Fußmarsch zur Folge gehabt.


Also nicht zuviel aufregen, die Serie reißt auch irgendwann wieder und biken ist dann so schön wie immer...


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Mein einschlägigstes Erlebnis war aber ein Platten im Eifgental im Sommer 1998, 20km von daheim, in meiner prä-Handy-Zeit.
> ...
> Nach sage und schreibe 2 Stunden gings dann endlich mit mulmigem Gefühl weiter, denn noch ne Panne hätte einen längeren Fußmarsch zur Folge gehabt.
> ...


 
Stell Dir mal vor, Du wärst in der Dämmerung denen hier begegnet: Werwölfe des Eifgentals


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2007)

@juchhu
...zum Glück ist mir das 9 Jahre vorher passiert...


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @juchhu
> ...*zum Glück* ist mir das 9 Jahre vorher passiert...


 
Naja, die Menge der Untoten ist ja zz. größer geworden.


----------



## joscho (12. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Also nicht zuviel aufregen, die Serie reißt auch irgendwann wieder und biken ist dann so schön wie immer...



Hi Enrgy,

ich rege mich ja gar nicht auf - ich wundere mich viel mehr. Manchmal glaubt man ja wirklich, dass man nen toten Vogel in der Tasche hat. Bei meinem vorletzten Platten am Crossrad regnete es leicht. Bis zu dem Laden wo ich hinwollte waren es noch ca. 500m. Also, schnell was schieben, in den Laden und dann den Ersatzschlauch aufziehen - geht ja schnell  Gesagt getan. Nur blöd, dass beim Ersatzschlauch das Ventil halb abgerissen war (wie konnte das passieren?). Den Schlauch hatte ich auch erst vor kurzem geflickt. Dabei ist der letzte Flicken meiner überalteten Boardapotheke draufgegangen (nach x Jahren hält das Zeug einfach nicht mehr). Neue hatte ich noch nicht gekauft. 
Wäre ich direkt umgekehrt, wären es wenigstens 1500m weniger Schieberei geworden.

Jetzt achte ich zumindest auf ausreichend "frisches" Flickzeug.

ciao...
joscho

P.S.: Aber wirklich cool finde ich, dass Du Statistik über Deine Pannen führst


----------



## Enrgy (12. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> P.S.: Aber wirklich cool finde ich, dass Du Statistik über Deine Pannen führst


Sind ja zum Glück nicht so viele  . Aber im Zuge der Archivierung meiner Touren kommen dann auch solche Sachen oder andere Besonderheiten in die Datenbank. Außerdem vermerke ich mir Verschleißteilewechsel und hab so ungefähr eine Aussage über die Haltbarkeit der verwendeten Ketten/Bremsbeläge/Reifen. Leider fehlen mir die ersten 6 JArhe meiner Bikezeit.


----------



## Schnegge (13. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Nur _Schnegge_ weiß wo wir überall waren.  ...



Der weiß gar nix.... 
O.K. Wir sind über Refrath durch die Hardt zum Jucker Berg, dann durch Bärbroich, den Unterkückelheimer trail   runter, an der Agger entlag, über Boddert nach Bleifeld, von dort nach Hoffnungstal, übern alten Bahndamm bis zum alten Forsbacher Bahnhof und zurück zum Parkplatz... 

Dank nochmals an alle Mitfahrer  
Jörg


----------



## Ommer (13. Januar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Der weiß gar nix....
> O.K. Wir sind über Refrath durch die Hardt zum Jucker Berg, dann durch Bärbroich, den Unterkückelheimer trail   runter, _*an der Agger entlang*_, über Boddert nach Bleifeld, von dort nach Hoffnungstal, übern alten Bahndamm bis zum alten Forsbacher Bahnhof und zurück zum Parkplatz...
> 
> Dank nochmals an alle Mitfahrer
> Jörg




wars nicht die Sülz? 

Abendgruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (14. Januar 2007)

Ich weis nicht heute auf dem Weg nach Leverkusen hab ich dieses Bild aufgenommen irgendwas stimmt da aber nicht ganz? Kann mir einer Helfen?


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht heute auf dem Weg nach Leverkusen hab ich dieses Bild aufgenommen irgendwas stimmt da aber nicht ganz? Kann mir einer Helfen?



Klar, die beiden Herrschaften hinter Sunnybubbles haben unvorsichtigerweise keinen Helm auf.


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Januar 2007)

Hi bikekiller,

es hat sich mal wieder bewiesen dass spontane Entscheidungen doch immer ins Volle treffen war Heute eine super Tour bei schönstem Wetter und frühlingshaften Temperaturen bei 16° in einer netten kleinen Runde  .
Nach der Blamage an der Steigung auf dem Wiesenweg ( oder besser Sumpfweg ) stelle ich ernsthafte Überlegungen an die Hinterradbereifung auf den Fat Albert umzurüsten denn der blieb bei Molly einfach fahrbar und den vorhandenen Nobby Nic verbrauche ich dann am Vorderrad.
Danke auch nochmals für die Fahrraddusche war eine super Geste von Dir,der Nachteil kam dann erst später Kette und Ritzel trocken gefahren und nur noch schwergängig mit Kettenüberspringer .
Leider konnte ich auf dem Heimweg auch keine ruhige Kugel schieben weil ich in der Hektik die Beleuchtung vergessen hatte denn ab Niehl wurd es schon ernsthaft dunkel,bin dann auch zweimal rechts ab in die Büsche weil dein Freund und Helfer unterwegs waren 

Meine Tourdaten:  113 km    756 HM    AV  18,5km   Fahrzeit 6h 7min.

Schönen Gruß und  lichen Dank

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (15. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3352367#post3352367

Hier der Bericht zur Sonntagstour !

Schöne Woche an alle !


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2007)

Kurze Info für die heutige Rheinrunde  

_Peter1bike_ und _bernhardwalter_ werden aus beruflichen Gründen nicht antreten können. Ich werde aber um 19:00 Uht am Treffpunkt sein und *die Tour kann stattfinden *... da ich die Strecke aber nicht so gut kenne brauche ich etwas Unterstützung ... 

Bis später

Liebe Grüße

Guido


----------



## ralf (15. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Kurze Info für die heutige Rheinrunde
> 
> _Peter1bike_ und _bernhardwalter_ werden aus beruflichen Gründen nicht antreten können. Ich werde aber um 19:00 Uht am Treffpunkt sein und *die Tour kann stattfinden *... da ich die Strecke aber nicht so gut kenne brauche ich etwas Unterstützung ...
> 
> ...



Hey Guido,

bin soeben noch rechtzeitig zur Tour nach Hause gekommen ... ..., kann aber leider nicht mit, da ich mich mit einer kommenden Erkältung sehr matt fühle und mir von innen heraus furchtbar kalt ist.  

Schade, denn die Montagstour gibt richtig *"Bums"* in die Beine ...  

Falls ihr in der dezimierten Gruppe nun doch fahrt, wünsche ich euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Bums ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2007)

So  ....  ich möchte mich kurz bei *Lars @ MTB-Kao *für das nette "beimirzuHause - Abholen" und die gemeinsame Fahrt zur Bud und bei *Ralf @ Konfuzius* für das Komplettieren der kleinen aber feinen Montagsrunden - Gruppe bedanken. Tja ... diesmal nur zu Dritt ... daher ging es auch für _meine_ Verhältnisse relativ zügig zur Sache ... Glücklicherweise schaftte ich es _(um durchzuatmen  ) _ ... meine Kette auf dem Matschweg Richtung AggerStadion zu zerreissen ... nach ca. 15 Min. ging es dann  ... nun leider etwas durchgefroren  ...  aber gutgelaunt weiter ... (SRam PowerLink   ) ... Wir nahmen später einen schönen Alternativweg und fuhren über Zündorf am Rheim entlang zurück ... _Konfuzius _wurde von _Montana_ dann selbstverständlich noch in seine Heimat begleitet und dann raste der ....alle seine Restkräfte mobilisierend .... nach Hause und freute sich auf seine heisse Wanne und sein Telefon    

Bis nächsten Montag .... *Sehr* gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Januar 2007)

nicht zu vergessen guidos erste kilometer auf einem crossbike. es schien ihm gefallen zu haben


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen guidos erste kilometer auf einem crossbike. es schien ihm gefallen zu haben



Ja stimmt ... das war richtig cool  ... danke nochmal  

.... und so ein schönes bike ist auch  in der Planung für 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja stimmt ... das war richtig cool  ... danke nochmal
> 
> .... und so ein schönes bike ist auch  in der Planung für 2007



...du hast     vergessen...


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...du hast     vergessen...



 ...   ...   




Stimmt 


 ...   ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo Renate @Tazz,

schön Dich nach längerer Zeit auch wieder bei den KFL `ern zu sehen  ,hoffe dass Du Deine Erkältung über Bord geschmissen  hast und heute Abend voller Elan die trails rauf - und runter fegst   .

Wie Du siehst war ich mit den Smileys sehr sparsam,bleiben also noch ausreichend für Dich übrig. 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (17. Januar 2007)

leider bin ich noch nicht in der lage (trainingsrückstand) bis nach brück zu radeln. wünsche euch aber viel spaß und hoffe mal bis bald


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> leider bin ich noch nicht in der lage (trainingsrÃ¼ckstand) bis nach brÃ¼ck zu radeln. wÃ¼nsche euch aber viel spaÃ und hoffe mal bis bald



Danke Dir Micha ... ich hoffe auch auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen. 

*@ All* 

Heute bietet der *Montana* mal wieder eine gaaaannnnz leichte Runde an. 

Es fÃ¼hlt sich etwas _de|ran|giert <zu â ...iert>: vÃ¶llig in Unordnung, zerzaust _ 

 ... das gestrige Handballtraininig hat seine Spuren hinterlassen  

Wir werden *gemÃ¼tlich* durch den kÃ¶nigsforstlichen Matsch cruisen und um 22.00  / 22.15 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz sein , dann muss der* Montana *auch ganz flott nach Hause    (da sin se wieder *-> Volker * )

Ich freue mich auf euch  

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2007)

Komisch war 2 mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (17. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Wir werden *gemütlich* durch den königsforstlichen Matsch cruisen und um 22.00  / 22.15 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz sein...



Ich denk mir dann mal was *gemütliches* für die Leute aus die nicht *so gemütlich* fahren möchten  

Bis nachher
Jörg


----------



## andy_b (17. Januar 2007)

Brauche auch mal wieder etwas Wellness.
Komme nicht vor 6 Uhr weg, hoffe ich schaffe es.
Falls nicht allen viel Spaß.

andy


----------



## Schnegge (17. Januar 2007)

Dat is ja wieder richtich jutes KFL-Wetter  . Ich werd' dann mal noch ein wenig mein Kartenmaterial studieren und was Asphalt lastiges fürs Mountainbike aus dem Ärmel zu zaubern  

bis gleich


----------



## bikekiller (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo !

Wie ist es euch gestern ergangen im KF ? Ich dachte nur, dass ihr schon heftig Regen hattet und recht nass geworden sein müsstet... nicht so schön oder ? Aber immer treu und dem KF verpflichtet, waren bestimmt ne Menge Biker am Start.

Schöne Restwoche noch !


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Januar 2007)

nass ist kein ausdruck. das bisschen regen zwischendurch war ja ok. aber dann kam ein schauer... da bliebt nichts mehr trocken. als andies lampe dann auch noch mucken machte, entschlossen wir uns abzukürzen. wie doof, denn nach dem regenguss war es wieder richtig "schön"


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Januar 2007)

Nässe ich weiß nicht aber wir hatten nur einmal Regen und das die meiste Zeit über  den Schauer müssen wir wohl umfahren haben,oder aber bei den einschlägigen Smaltalks nicht mitbekommen haben ( wie sollte es auch andres sein Thema Nr. 1 war Licht,Licht und nochmals Licht ) zwischendurch gabs auch noch Dialoge über Zweiräder mit Motor und so.
Leider habe ich mich Gestern um 10 min verspätet  traf aber am zum Glück am Treffpunkt noch auf die Wellnesstruppe aber nur weil etwas vergessen wurde.
Es gab viel zu erzählen und rundum war es eine schöne,nette Runde mit angenehmen Mitfahrern/innen bis demnächst wenn es wieder heißt: Schlamm treten im KF. 

Meine Tourdaten mit Vortour: 80,5 km  688 HM  Fahrzeit 4h 50min.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (18. Januar 2007)

Nach dem ich um 19 uhr mit der schnellen Truppe ein stück Wald hinter mir gelassen habe hab ich mich doch kurz Zeitig dazu entschieden die wellnerser zu suchen, in dem sinne erst mal danke an Schnegge 

Die Nightpro mit neuen Akku hält so wie es aussiehgt ca. 3 stunden mit 24 watt was ich gar nicht so schlecht finde 

Danke an Guido für eine Typische KFl Runde die ich mal wieder nicht ganz beendet habe, das wurde mir doch zu Nass Hoffe ihr seit noch gut zurück gekommen ich bin trocken geblieben Gruss Alex


----------



## Montana (18. Januar 2007)

_ *
  KFL- Winterpokaltour *_


* Bericht der leichten Gruppe   * 

* 17.01.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

Alex @ hama687
Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter
Frank @ Cheetah
Guido @ Montana
Kerstin @ sunnybubbles
Renate @ harnas 
Renate @ Tazz
Sonja @ Soka 70 

_Schnegge_ zog mit _Andy_B, hama687, MTB-Kao_ und _Peter1bike_ Ã¼ber Strassen und Ã¤hnliches Richtung BÃ¤rbroich. FÃ¼r die anderen in der leichten Gruppe  war heute  mal wieder KFL - Matschbiken angesagt â¦ Wir fuhren die Ã¼blichen schÃ¶nen feuchten Waldwege im KF. Alex kam auch irgendwann wieder zu uns ...  Auf die ex-GerÃ¶llabfahrt an der A4 verzichtete _Montana_ wegen Protesten und ich glaube das war auch gut so â¦ Es ging Ã¼ber die schÃ¶nen Lehmbachtrails und Ã¼ber die Rohre und die Single trails im Westen waren natÃ¼rlich auch alle dabei..   

*Besonderheiten:* â¦ Die MÃ¤nner,  Jungs, MÃ¤dchen und Frauen haben alle klasse durchgehalten â¦ Ã¼berwiegend tolle Beleuchtung und ein paar MÃ¤nner - GesprÃ¤che Ã¼ber Technik  â¦ _Montana_ Sturz in den Matsch â¦  Die Damen juxten und hatten so auch ihren SpaÃ â¦ Wir alle sahen am Schluss richtig schlimm aus â¦ 


Ca. .35 km /  400 hm  / eff. Fahrzeit : ca. 3:00 Uhr

*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-WP - Tour  *   .........    *24.01.2007* *  19:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana _


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... _Montana_ Sturz in den Matsch


Fangopackung ist gut für den "Täng", die Damenwelt wirds danken...


----------



## Montana (18. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fangopackung ist gut für den "Täng", die Damenwelt wirds danken...



Stimmt wieder 100 %

Hmmm ... heute wäre ja ein geiles    KFL Wetter ... Schade, dass keiner fährt.

Ein LMB ohne Termine für heute ... Weicheier  oder was ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2007)

Naja, mit dem Wind in Fahrtrichtung gehts richtig ab, aber wenn man dann zurück muß....


----------



## soka70 (18. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Die Damen juxten und hatten so auch ihren Spaß



Stimmt! 

Schön war`s! Frage mich gerade, ob auch ein matschloser KFL Nightride soviel Spaß macht...


----------



## hama687 (18. Januar 2007)

meinste echt ob der wald bis morgen noch steht?


----------



## andy_b (18. Januar 2007)

also ich hatte gestern in der Jörg-Truppe meinen Spass :

aus wellness wurde well nass,
aus lightride wurde nightride.

kletschnass habe ich dann mein bike-taxi bevorzugt und [Schämmodus ein] mich abholen lassen [Schämmodus aus].

Fazit: freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. Januar 2007)

hallo liebe schlammgemeinde,
auch von mir ein fettes *DANKEEEEEEEE * für die suuupergeile Tour gestern, hatte lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß aufm Bike  . War auch ein klein wenig übermotiviert glaub ich, was seinen Höhepunkt in einem mehr oder weniger spektakulären unfreiwilligem Abgang vom Weg hatte, und Sunnybubbles plötzlich mitten im Gebüsch stand und glaub ich ziemlich dumm geguckt hat.  
ich war übrigens heute 2 std Fahrrad fahren, unten am Rhein, aber auf der Schäl Sick, sonst wär ich wohl ins Wasser gepustet worden .. und der Rückweg mit Rückenwind.. einfach schön  
lg und fliegt nich weg (Rad anbinden!!!!  )
Kerstin


----------



## Montana (19. Januar 2007)

Danke ... sehr  ..... Sonja und Kerstin ....

Jetzt weiss ich auch auf was ihr steht und was euch gefällt ... dann kann das Konzept ja weiter ausgearbeitet werden .... Ich kenne da noch ein paar Wege im KF die sowas von ....      

_Montana_

_stolzerKFMatschfahrer_



soka70 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Schön war`s! Frage mich gerade, ob auch ein matsch loser KFL Nightride soviel Spaß macht...





			
				Sunnybubbles schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe schlammgemeinde,
> auch von mir ein fettes DANKEEEEEEEE für die suuupergeile Tour gestern, hatte lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß aufm Bike  . War auch ein klein wenig übermotiviert glaub ich, was seinen Höhepunkt in einem mehr oder weniger spektakulären unfreiwilligem Abgang vom Weg hatte, und Sunnybubbles plötzlich mitten im Gebüsch stand und glaub ich ziemlich dumm geguckt hat.
> ich war übrigens heute 2 std Fahrrad fahren, unten am Rhein, aber auf der Schäl Sick, sonst wär ich wohl ins Wasser gepustet worden .. und der Rückweg mit Rückenwind.. einfach schön
> lg und fliegt nich weg (Rad anbinden!!!!  )
> Kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Januar 2007)

Ja man Leute, wat issen los kaum war etwas Sturm in Köln da hört und sieht man nichts mehr von den ganzen KFL`ern.
Kein Posting  kein Termin  für WE,hat denn keiner Lust auf ne Runde schade aber auch,als Alternative habe ich mir dann die Tour mit Udo1 ausgewählt ( fährt leider nur bei schönem Wetter weil bei Regen findet die Tour nicht statt  ).

Wenn jemand ne gute Idee hat kann man sich ja per PN oder Handy verständigen.

Ansonsten allen ein schönes WE und Tschüüüsssss bis Montag,Mittwoch oder so.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (19. Januar 2007)

*@** Bernhard *... am Wochenende hat der _Montana_ doch schon was anderes *Nettes*  vor und .....

ausserdem ist doch WM  ....







Viel Spass und bis bald

Schönes Wochenende an Allle



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ja man Leute, wat issen los kaum war etwas Sturm in Köln da hört und sieht man nichts mehr von den ganzen KFL`ern.
> Kein Posting  kein Termin  für WE,hat denn keiner Lust auf ne Runde schade aber auch,als Alternative habe ich mir dann die Tour mit Udo1 ausgewählt ( fährt leider nur bei schönem Wetter weil bei Regen findet die Tour nicht statt  ).
> 
> Wenn jemand ne gute Idee hat kann man sich ja per PN oder Handy verständigen.
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2007)

Allen die am WE eine Tour planen, sei dieser Artikel ans Herz gelegt. Habe zwar für den Kölner Raum und speziell KFL direkt keine Verbote finden können, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr!
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/duesseldorf/mettmann/nachrichten/398359


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Allen die am WE eine Tour planen, sei dieser Artikel ans Herz gelegt. Habe zwar für den Kölner Raum und speziell KFL direkt keine Verbote finden können, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr!
> http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/duesseldorf/mettmann/nachrichten/398359


 
 

Hier die Info von der Landesregierung

http://www.munlv.nrw.de/ministerium/presse/presse_aktuell/presse070119a.php

Auszug

...
Orkan Kyrill hat in einigen Teilen Nordrhein-Westfalens große Schäden in den Wäldern verursacht. Zurzeit machen sich die Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter der Forstverwaltung von Hubschraubern aus ein Bild von der Situation  das Betreten des Waldes ist stellenweise lebensgefährlich und dort untersagt. Die 

 zuständigen Forstämter haben diese Stellen entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Die Aufräumarbeiten sollen nun zügig starten. Spaziergängern und Joggern rät der Landwirtschaftsminister, in den nächsten Tagen auf keinen Fall in den Wald zu gehen, da noch immer Holz herabfallen kann.
...

VG Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo Volker @Enrgy und Martin @juchhu,

danke für Eure Anteilnahme und Informationen  habe am Nachmittag ebenfalls davon im Radio gehört,werde dann wohl mit Udo1 eine lockere Treckingrunde am Rhein längs veranstallten.

Guido @Montana dass Du am WE mit anderen netten Dingen vorlieb nimmst ist mir bereits bekannt gewesen ( haste mir ja schon verzällt ) aber aus Neugierde und lass mich ja nicht dumm sterben welche WM    ,worum geht`s ?

PS: hätte ich bald ganz vergessen,einen besonderen Gruß und gute Genesung mit reichlich Kurschatten   wünsche ich Dir Bernhard I.

Schönen Gruß und WE 

Bernhard II


----------



## Ziege (19. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> aber aus Neugierde und lass mich ja nicht dumm sterben welche WM    ,worum geht`s ?


Hallo,
ich nehme an um Handball.

vg Silke


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Allen die am WE eine Tour planen, sei dieser Artikel ans Herz gelegt. Habe zwar für den Kölner Raum und speziell KFL direkt keine Verbote finden können, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand mehr!
> http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/regional/duesseldorf/mettmann/nachrichten/398359



Ein Verbot, in den Wald zu gehen erübrigt sich sowieso. 
Komme gerade aus dem Königsforst. Es ist nicht möglich, mehr als ein paar hundert Meter vorzudringen. Reihenweise quer liegende Bäume auf allen Wegen. Und Lichtungen, wo vorher Wald war!
Echt Schockierend!  
Am Eingang in Rath am Schmitze Büdchen ist auch ein "Betreten verboten - Waldarbeiten" Schild aufgestellt.
Das wird Wochen dauern, bis das wieder einigermaßen aufgeräumt ist.

Ich fürchte die nächste KFL-Tour muß woanders stattfinden...


----------



## hama687 (20. Januar 2007)

also in dellbrück ahs jetzte nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## Schnegge (20. Januar 2007)

Dann wird am Mittwoch wieder ne MTB-taugliche Asphaltstrecke von meiner Seite angeboten   (die von dieser Woche, nur komplett  ).

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebiker_yam (20. Januar 2007)

Moin,moin
der Königsforst ist platt:  
....aus dem Stadtanzeiger:
Auch der Königsforst litt unter dem heftigen Westwind und musste bis auf weiteres *komplett gesperrt* werden. 40 000 bis 50 000 Bäume, so schätzt Jürgen Kleppe vom Forstamt Bergisch Gladbach, wurden hier in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Längst nicht alle wurden komplett gefällt, viele stehen jetzt schief in der Landschaft und stellen so eine besondere Gefahr dar: Sie stehen unter Spannung und können zurückschnellen wie Flitzebögen. Die Schäden im Wald sind erheblich größer, als wir gedacht hatten. Stellenweise fallen immer noch Bäume um, so Kleppe. Mit den Aufräumarbeiten wird jedoch erst am Montag anfangen.

Also Vorsicht
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Januar 2007)

Allein auf dem Hauptweg zwischen der Autobahnbrücke am TechnoPark über den Tütberg bis runter nach Forsbach lagen gestern mindestens 20 bis 30 kleiner und größere Bäume quer. Waldarbeiter waren am Anfang bei Forsbach mit Aufräumarbeiten beschäftigt. 
Unser Mittagsläufchen war dann mehr ein Hürden-Läufchen mit Klettergartenpassagen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (20. Januar 2007)

*@ all KFLer & friends*  

Bitte meldet doch den von euch beobachteten Zustand des Königsforst von Zeit zu Zeit ... ihr helft damit sehr  ...

*Die Tour am Mittwoch findet jedenfalls definitiv statt  *
...  und wenn wir eine Alternative fahren ... 


Was ist mit _Montanas _zweitem Wohnzimmer passiert  ? 

Sowas kann sich doch wirklich keine(r) wünschen 

Liebe Grüße und bis bald  

_Montana_


----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2007)

Hi,

der Oelberg ist im Moment keine echte Alternative;




Bei Drachenfels und Petersberg sah es, zumindest wo ich war, nicht sooo schlimm aus.

Gruß
joscho


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Januar 2007)

Zitat:
Zitat von Udo1  
Hallo,
für den 20.01. kleine Trecking/ MTB Tour? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3956 

Hallo Udo1,

irgendetwas ist da heute wohl schiefgelaufen,es fing schon damit an dass ich mir nicht den genauen Treffpunkt aufgeschrieben hatte sondern ich wußte nur noch Parkplatz Zeithstraße,also parkte ich an dem 1. Parkplatz Zeithstraße / Ecke B 56 ( dort war ich um 9.55 Uhr ) von da aus fuhr ich dann die Zeithstraße Stadteinwärts und schaute mir jeden Parkplatz an habe Euch aber leider nicht gefunden.
Darauf hin fuhr ich wieder zum Parkplatz zurück und drehte eine eigene Runde ( war auch nicht schlecht ) durch den Staatsforst Siegburg über den A1 und A2 nach Lohmar-Mitte,den Bergweg nach Algert über Birk, Hochhausen, Pohlhausen,Bruchhausen,Neunkirchen-Renzert,Nieder-Wennerscheid, Seelscheid, Stein,Kranüchel, Nieder-Wennerscheid, entlang dem Wahnbach über Neunkirchen-Renzert Richtung Remschoß dann über FAB`s nach Happerschoss bis runter an die Sieg von daaus über Seligenthal zur Wahnbachtalsperre ( mit Niedrigwasser ) dann in Richtung Heide und von daaus durch den wald auf FAB zurück zum Parkplatz.
Alles in allem eine schöne Tour leider nur alleine.

Meine Tourdaten: 67,47 km 692 HM Fahrzeit 3h 56min.

Schönen Gruß an Udo1 und seine Mitfahrer

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ... und drehte eine eigene Runde ( war auch nicht schlecht ) durch den Staatsforst Siegburg über den A1 und A2 nach Lohmar-Mitte,den Bergweg nach Algert über Birk, Hochhausen, Pohlhausen,Bruchhausen,Neunkirchen-Renzert,Nieder-Wennerscheid, Seelscheid, Stein,Kranüchel, Nieder-Wennerscheid,...


blablabla... und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, fährt er immer noch...  
Interessant wäre aber: wie stark waren denn die Sturmschäden und gabs sichtbare Sperrungen? 

In Remscheid sind die Förster auch ziemlich am heulen, weil es dort wohl über den Daumen etwa 30.000 (!) Bäume umgelegt haben soll. Wie das bei Sturmböen so ist, liegt da Freude und Leid dicht beieinander.
Wenns morgen trocken ist, werde ich auch mal eine kleine Inspektionsrunde Richtung Glüder starten.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2007)

Blick in den Königsforst.

So sieht es auf den Hauptwegen und Trails aus. Alle 50 - 80 Meter Hindernissspringen. Die Hauptwege werden wohl irgendwann geräumt. Die Trails?

Duathlon ist der Sport der Zukunft.


----------



## ralf (21. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Die Tour am Mittwoch findet jedenfalls definitiv statt  *
> *...  und wenn wir eine Alternative fahren ...*
> 
> Was ist mit _Montanas _zweitem Wohnzimmer passiert  ?





... wir sollten *auf's Rennrad *umsteigen ...   ... ...   


Gruß Ralf  
... der z.Zt. so richtig satt erkältet ist ... wegen dem Wetter aber auch nix verpasst ...


----------



## Montana (21. Januar 2007)

Nee nee bitte kein Rennrad  ich habe doch keins...
Gute Besserung lieber Ralf ...  

Danke lieber *ultra2de* für die schönen Bilder .... das sieht ja glücklicherweise doch nicht sooo schlimm aus ...   

Liebe Grüße   vom 

Montana

_ .... der jetzt gleich ins Wasser geht  _





ralf schrieb:


> ... wir sollten *auf's Rennrad *umsteigen ...   ... ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> ... der z.Zt. so richtig satt erkältet ist ... wegen dem Wetter aber auch nix verpasst ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Interessant wäre aber: wie stark waren denn die Sturmschäden und gabs sichtbare Sperrungen?
> 
> .



Na ja,die FAB waren alle frei geräumt und gut fahrbar nur die Trails die man einsehen konnte wären nur etwas für Wurzelhopser oder Zauberkünstler gewesen  ,sichtbare Sperrungen oder Hinweisschilder habe ich nicht sehen können.

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebiker_yam (21. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Na ja,die FAB waren alle frei geräumt und gut fahrbar nur die Trails die man einsehen konnte wären nur etwas für Wurzelhopser oder Zauberkünstler gewesen  ,sichtbare Sperrungen oder Hinweisschilder habe ich nicht sehen können.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Moin,moin
habe gestern mal ne vorsichtige Besichtigungstour gemacht. Da hängen an den großen Eingängen zum KF überall weiße Tafeln mit Hinweisen: Betreten verboten/ Lebensgefahr. Laufen/fahren natürlich trotzdem welche im Wald rum(ich ja auch)
Die meisten Wege sind Sackgassen. Umso weiter Du Richtung Tütberg fährst um so schlimmer wird es. Ich habe ein paar Stellen gesehen da steht auf einer 
Fläche von 200x200 m kein Baum mehr. Es hat vor allem die Fichten und Kiefern erwischt (Windangriffsfläche). Am Wassertretbecken habe ich mit ein paar Leuten gequascht da habe wir live gesehen wie eine Fichte von gut 25 m
runtergekracht ist. So schnell kann man nicht trampeln wie so ein Baum fällt. Also abends mit Licht...nein danke.
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
bin auch eben mal vorsichtig Richtung Königsforst gefahren, hinten in Heumar. Das sieht echt übel aus.. und wenn man sieht, wie schief viele Bäume stehen, da möchte ich persönlich auch nicht nachts drunter her fahren, da hat man bei Tageslicht ja schon Respekt vor. 
Die breiten Forstwege waren so halbwegs freigeräumt, aber in den etwas schmaleren Seitenwegen war meistens nach so 50m Schluss. Das wird wohl ewig dauern, bis das alles weggeräumt ist..
lg
Kerstin


----------



## ralf (21. Januar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ... Das wird wohl ewig dauern, bis das alles weggeräumt ist...



... also doch Rennrad? ...  ... 



*Thema Adressliste:*

Es wird mal wieder Zeit unsere Adressliste zu überarbeiten.  
Wer also seit August neu zu uns KFLern dazugestoßen ist, kann mir, natürlich freiwillig, folgende Daten *PM* senden:
- Alias
- Name/ Vorname
- Wohnort/Adresse
- Handy
- Tel.
- Fax
- eMail
- Im Notfall benachrichtigen

Aus diesem Portfolio kann jede/r das preisgeben was er/sie will.
Änderungen in der bestehenden Liste sind natürlich ebenso wichtig. Hierzu habe ich erst heute eine PM von Peter1bike bekommen.  

Damit das Ganze sinnvoll bleibt, sollten natürlich nur diejenigen in die Liste, die auch KFL-Touren mitmachen.   ... ...  
_(Hallo Guido: Diese Aussage könnte nun den Teilnehmerkreis noch einmal deutlich erhöhen ...  )_

Die Exceldatei wird von mir dann Ende Januar per eMail an die enthaltenen KFLer versendet.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... also doch Rennrad? ...  ...



Rennrad?? ich hab kein Rennrad


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2007)

Meine Erkundungstour im Tale der Wupper Richtung Glüder und Burg hat zum Glück fast keine größeren Schäden erkennen lassen. Einige Bäume sind natürlich flach, aber auf größerer Fläche gabs nur 2 Stellen, die Schaden genommen haben, davon eine mitten im Wald, die andere hinter Burg auf ner Gipfellage.
Was die breiten, aspahltierten Wege getroffen hat, wurde schon beseitigt. Je weiter man wupperaufwärts fährt, dest häufiger werden allerdings die Schäden. Viele Bäume hängen noch schief, die dann demnächst umfallen werden. Hoffentlich werden die gleich mit beseitigt. An einer Stelle hing ein 5m großes fettes Aststück in halber Höhe auf nem anderen Baum. Wenn das runterkommt, will ich nicht da langfahren.
Insgesamt dürfte das Problem speziell für uns Liebhaber engerer Waldwege die Dauer sein, bis diese Trails wieder frei sind. Aus Erfahrung für unsere Gegend sehe ich da teilweise 1-2 Jahre verstreichen, bis sich was tut. 

Zum Nightrides bei der derzeitgen Lage in gefärdeten Bereichen kann ich eigentlich nur abraten. Ich bin letzten Herbst im Dunkeln von starkem Astkrachen und Erschütterungen eines runterfallenden halben Baums ziemlich erschrocken. Der ist ca. 15m entfernt von mir ohne direkte Windeinwirkung runtergekommen. Man hört, aber sieht nicht, was da um einen passiert und kann überhaupt nicht mehr reagieren. Kein schönes Gefühl! 
Wie @freebiler_yam ja aschon schreibt, kann man selbst bei Tageslicht mitunter nicht schnell genug ausweichen.


----------



## joscho (21. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung für unsere Gegend sehe ich da teilweise 1-2 Jahre verstreichen, bis sich was tut.



Ein Wert, den ich auch gerade in den Medien vernahm. 



> Zum Nightrides bei der derzeitgen Lage in gefärdeten Bereichen kann ich eigentlich nur abraten.



Ich würde es etwas anders ausdrücken; man muß schon ziemlich verrückt sein um sich im Dunkeln durch den Wald zu kurbeln.

Zur Erinnerung; 
Für alle Waldgebiete in Köln hat die Untere Forstbehörde, das Forstamt Bergisch Gladbach/Königsforst, ein Betretungsverbot ausgesprochen.

Zu bedenken ist auch, dass die aktuellen Niederschläge, im Moment noch Regen, morgen vielleicht schon Schnee, erstens den Boden weiter aufweichen, was widerrum weniger Halt für die Bäume bedeutet, und zweitens das Gewicht der Bäume erhöhen. Außerdem sind viele Bäume durch den Wind ineinander verhakt. Löst sich diese Verhakung, so können die Bäume peitschenartig durch die Gegend schnellen.


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

angesichts der angespannten Lage in unseren Wäldern stellten Night- aber auch Dayrides eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr dar.

Ich möchte daher gerne auf eine Alternativveranstaltung am Donnerstag, den 25.01.2007, hinweisen und ein paar klarstellende Anmerkungen geben.

*Mir ist zugetragen worden, dass mann/frau zwar gerne zum Kölner Tisch kommen würde aber befürchtet, dort in eine Werbeveranstaltung der DIMB (IG) hineinzugeraten und mit überteuertem Tafelsibler und Rheumadecken abgezockt zu werden.* 

*Zur Richtigstellung:* Das parallel zum Kölner Tisch ablaufende erste Treffen der DIMB IG Köln/Bergisches Land ist keine Werbeveranstaltung sondern eine Info- und Ideenbörse. Von meiner Seite werden keine wie auch immer gearteten DIMB-Drucksachen, ob nun Info-Broschüren oder Mitgliedsanträge, ausgelegt oder verteilt. Es werden auch keine Reden gehalten, über den Sinn und Zweck der DIMB und welche Vorteile eine Mitgliedschaft inne haben kann. 

Wie bereits geschrieben geht es um eine Info- und Ideebörse. Die DIMB IG soll erster Ansprechpartner der MountainbikerInnen der Region werden. Dazu möchte ich gerne wissen, was von einer aktiven DIMB (IG) gewünscht und erwartet wird. Ich möchte also lediglich von Euch wissen, was Ihr wollt. Im persönlichen Gespräch geht das am schnellsten, wenn es um die reine Informationsübermittelung geht, dann reichen drei bis fünf Miunten. Natürlich nehme ich mir auch gerne mehr Zeit.

Wichtig: Die zukünftigen Aktionen der DIMB IG (z.B. Fahrtechnikkurse  und vieles mehr) sind nicht nur den DIMBos und DIMBas vorbehalten. Sie sind grundsätzlich auch für Nichtmitglieder gedacht.
Zwei Punkte würde ich gerne noch am Kölner Tisch besprechen.

Sollen und können wir den Forstämtern eine wie auch immer geartete Unterstützung für die Sturmschäden anbieten? Ich kann gerne im Vorfeld Kontakt aufnehmen und klären, ob eine Hilfe überhaupt erwünscht bzw. möglich ist und wenn ja, wie sie aussehen kann.
Uns muss klar sein, dass zwar die Hauptwege relativ schnell freigeräumt werden, aber unsere Lieblingswege nicht oder erst viel später bearbeitet werden. Die Folgen des November-Schneebruchs 2005 in der Hardt wurden erst fünf Monate später halbwegs beseitigt und zwar ungeachtet der Trailpflegearbeiten, die ich zz. schon erbracht hatte. Was meint Ihr zu dieser Idee?
Ich würde gerne ab Spätfrühjahr regelmäßige Tagestouren an den Wochenenden anbieten. Aus den Jahre 2001 bis 2004 habe ich soviele Explorertourdaten aufgezeichnet und gesammelt, dass wir knapp zwanzig längere Touren (60-100km) in unserer Umgebung zur Verfügung haben. Start wäre jeweils morgens, mittags Einkehr und Spätnachmittag bis Abend Rückkehr. Ideal wären die zwei altbewährten Leistungsklasse á la KFL. Start gemeinsam, Einkehr gemeinsam, Rest getrennt. Interesse?
So, ich hoffe, ich habe Eure Befürchtungen hinsichtlich der Werbeveranstaltungen nehmen können und freue mich sehr, wenn Ihr kommt. 

VG Martin

PS: Wenn Ihr keine Wünsche an oder Ideen für die DIMB (IG) habt, auch nicht schlimm, Ihr seid trotzdem herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Montana (22. Januar 2007)

Danke dir sehr Joscho  

... und weil die _Hard Core _KFLer -innen zwar *etwas* aber *nicht total verrückt *sind (oder doch) werden wir am Mittwoch *DAS* fahren was relativ ungefährlich und trotzdem noch interessant  genug ist. 

Liebe Grüße 

Guido

-> Heute abend 18.30 Uhr Rheinrunde mit Peter1bike 




joscho schrieb:


> Ein Wert, den ich auch gerade in den Medien vernahm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> [*]Sollen und können wir den Forstämtern eine wie auch immer geartete Unterstützung für die Sturmschäden anbieten? Ich kann gerne im Vorfeld Kontakt aufnehmen und klären, ob eine Hilfe überhaupt erwünscht bzw. möglich ist und wenn ja, wie sie aussehen kann.



Um ihnen klar zu machen, das wir es nicht erwarten können, dort wieder zu fahren, wo sie uns gar nicht fahren sehen wollen. 

Dir sollte man besser jegliche Kommunikationsmittel streichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Um ihnen klar zu machen, das wir es nicht erwarten können, dort wieder zu fahren, wo sie uns gar nicht fahren sehen wollen.
> 
> Dir sollte man besser jegliche Kommunikationsmittel streichen.


 
Sei nicht so destruktiv.  

Komm lieber vorbei und hilf uns, dass vernünftig auf die Reihe zu bekommen.
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja durch Deine berufliche Erfahrung (Nach eigener Angabe gefährlicher Mix aus Journalismus und Werbung. Erst die Wahrheit suchen und dann verfälschen.) unterstützen.  

Also, melde Dich an, komm vorbei und hilf uns. Danke. 

VG Martin


----------



## joscho (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Komm lieber vorbei und hilf uns, dass vernünftig auf die Reihe zu bekommen.



Vielleicht sollten wir mal statt einem Nightride einen Wandertag einlegen - und dabei etwas Trailpflege betreiben. So ganz nebenbei, so ganz privat. Und nicht gerade wenn ein Betretungsverbot herrscht. 
Also, lass mal die Profis ihre Arbeit machen und die grössten Gefahrenstellen beseitigen. Ich glaube, die haben im Moment echt was anderes zu tuen als ein paar MTBler beim Wald putzen zu beaufsichtigen (was allein aus Versicherungsgründen unmöglich sein dürfte).


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Januar 2007)

ob man jetzt billiger an brennholz kommt   irgend etwas gutes muss es doch haben...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sei nicht so destruktiv.
> 
> Komm lieber vorbei und hilf uns, dass vernünftig auf die Reihe zu bekommen.
> Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja durch Deine berufliche Erfahrung (Nach eigener Angabe gefährlicher Mix aus Journalismus und Werbung. Erst die Wahrheit suchen und dann verfälschen.) unterstützen.
> ...



Nein danke!

Hätte ich Spass an eurer Art Dinge anzugehen, wäre ich Politiker geworden.

Ich bin da eher ein Freund kontrollierten Handelns. Lass uns in einigen Wochen wenn das Gröbste überstanden ist, man eine Bestandsaufnahme hat, dass ein oder andere selbst wegräumen wenn nötig und immer im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten. Ohne großes TamTam. Dann trifft man sich halt mal Mittwochs zum Aufräumen. Es wird sich verteilt (sollte so schnell gehen wie die Gruppeneinteilung vor jeder Tour, also keine Liste, kein Palaver etc.) und los gehts. Nötiges Werkzeug bringt jeder mit, sofern vorhanden. Sollte nur sinnvoll sein. 

Und heimlich, still und leise....


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal statt einem Nightride einen Wandertag einlegen - und dabei etwas Trailpflege betreiben. So ganz nebenbei, so ganz privat. Und nicht gerade wenn ein Betretungsverbot herrscht.
> Also, lass mal die Profis ihre Arbeit machen und die grössten Gefahrenstellen beseitigen. Ich glaube, die haben im Moment echt was anderes zu tuen als ein paar MTBler beim Wald putzen zu beaufsichtigen (was allein aus Versicherungsgründen unmöglich sein dürfte).


 
Unterschreibe ich so. Aber so ganz privat funktioniert das nicht.
Schließlich können wir die Bäume ja nicht bei Seite reden (ich weiss, ich weiss, manch einer traut mir das zu. ).

Das Problem sind nicht die Hauptwege im KF, Hardt, Lüderich und Wahner Heide sondern die Nebenwege. 

Also, wer kann was, wie mit welchem Gerät machen? 
Das ist das, was wir besprechen sollten.

Dann nehmen Einzelne (oder ich) Kontakt mit den Forstämter auf, bieten unsere Hilfe an. Werden wir ja sehen, ob unsere Hilfe erwünscht ist.

Ich denke aber, dass die Forstämter in den nächsten zwei bis vier Wochen die externe Hilfe nicht koordinieren können bzw. wollen. 

Schön alles Schritt für Schritt, kein hektischer Aktionismus.  

Kommst Du am Donnerstag vorbei? 
Findet sich bestimmt auch wieder Zeit, über Lichttechnik zu sprechen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... die Bäume ja nicht bei Seite reden (ich weiss, ich weiss, manch einer traut mir das zu. ).



Nach dem Motto: Der Klügere gibt nach .. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schön alles Schritt für Schritt, kein hektischer Aktionismus.



Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen. 

Jetzt sind erstmal die Profis dran. Wenn die der Meinung sind alles geräumt zu haben was wichtig ist, dann Bestandsaufnahme. 
Danach kann man sehen was nötig ist und was machbar ist. 

Wieso sollte ich mir am Donnerstag da schon Gedanken machen?

Und Hände weg vom Telefon. 

Kein weiterer Kommentar zu diesem Thema.


----------



## joscho (22. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich so. Aber so ganz privat funktioniert das nicht.
> Schließlich können wir die Bäume ja nicht bei Seite reden (ich weiss, ich weiss, manch einer traut mir das zu. ).



Ich sach nur; Genfer Konvention  



> Das Problem sind nicht die Hauptwege im KF, Hardt, Lüderich und Wahner Heide sondern die Nebenwege.



Klaro.



> Also, wer kann was, wie mit welchem Gerät machen?
> Das ist das, was wir besprechen sollten.



Willst Du etwa mit schwerem Gerät in den Wald? So Waldarbeiter sind ja humorvolle Gesellen, aber da hört es spätestens bei den Jungs auf. Selbst mit einer Handsäge wäre ich seehr vorsichtig. Verboten ist es allemale.
Ich dachte er an wegräumen von losem Material und im Notfall mal kräftig dran ziehen  



> Ich denke aber, dass die Forstämter in den nächsten zwei bis vier Wochen die externe Hilfe nicht koordinieren können bzw. wollen.



Mach aus Wochen Jahre, dann passt es vlt. Es werden in Bälde Forstämter und Personal abgebaut. Glaubst Du, dass die da Bock auf so Ausputzer wie uns haben? 



> Kommst Du am Donnerstag vorbei?



Nö.

gruß
joscho


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> ...
> Willst Du etwa mit schwerem Gerät in den Wald? So Waldarbeiter sind ja humorvolle Gesellen, aber da hört es spätestens bei den Jungs auf. Selbst mit einer Handsäge wäre ich seehr vorsichtig. Verboten ist es allemale.
> Ich dachte er an wegräumen von losem Material und im Notfall mal kräftig dran ziehen
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, Freunde, aber ich kenne das ganze Prozedere schon aus meinen Hardter Tagen. 80% des Schneebrauchs ließen sich mit körperlicher Rückearbeit lösen, der Rest bedurfte Geräteeinsatz. Zeitlicher Aufwand, bis meine Trails wieder frei waren, lag bei vier Monaten bei etwa zwei Einsätzen pro Woche mit jeweils ca. eine Stunde Arbeit.

Nur, dass der November-Schneebruch 2003 mit diesen Sturmschäden überhaupt nicht vergleichbar ist. Jetzt ist es viel schlimmer.

Volker @enrgy hat ein schönes Bild gepostet:





Sowas auf einem Trail, und dieser ist bis zur Räumung erledigt. 

Nur, wenn wir es nicht irgendwie in Angriff nehmen, dann liegen die Bäume auch noch im Sommer rum und versprerren die Trails. 

Ich will weder jetzt noch in den nächsten Wochen im Wald räumen.

Aber darüber sich austauschen, wo welche Schäden sind (Stichwort: Schadenkarte, hallo Ihr lieben Navi-Benutzer  ), was man machen kann, das wird ja wohl möglich sein.

Diejenigen, die nicht kommen wollen, sind auch kein Problem.
Es reicht ja, wenn Ihr dann zukünftig zur Stelle seid und entsprechend mitarbeitet. 

In diesem Sinne sieht man sich, spätens bei der Trailpflege. 

VG Martin


----------



## Schnegge (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich find die Idee gut, sich an der Schadensbeseitigung zu beteiligen .  Ich halte es auch für sinnvoll die Forstämter anzusprechen und unsere Hilfe anzubieten. Schließlich nutzen wir die Wälder und somit auch die Arbeit der Forstämter für unser geliebtes Hobby  . Eine nicht mit den Forstämtern abgestimmte Aktion halte ich für fragwürdig, da es verboten ist im Wald ohne Genehmigung rumzuholzen... zudem kann es wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde lebensgefährlich sein. Auch wenn erst einmal die Profis an der Reihe sind, sollte wir jetzt schon unsere Hilfe anbieten. Die Forstämter werden uns dann schon sagen wann, wo und ob überhaut wir helfen könnnen bzw. dürfen  .

Ob nachher DIMB oder KFL darüber steht oder nicht is' mir persönlich Wurscht... allein die Taten zählen!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## juchhu (22. Januar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich find die Idee gut, sich an der Schadensbeseitigung zu beteiligen . Ich halte es auch für sinnvoll die Forstämter anzusprechen und unsere Hilfe anzubieten. Schließlich nutzen wir die Wälder und somit auch die Arbeit der Forstämter für unser geliebtes Hobby  . Eine nicht mit den Forstämtern abgestimmte Aktion halte ich für fragwürdig, da es verboten ist im Wald ohne Genehmigung rumzuholzen... zudem kann es wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde lebensgefährlich sein. Auch wenn erst einmal die Profis an der Reihe sind, sollte wir jetzt schon unsere Hilfe anbieten. Die Forstämter werden uns dann schon sagen wann, wo und ob überhaut wir helfen könnnen bzw. dürfen  .
> 
> ...


 
How, der liebe Jörg, pragmatisch auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Hab schon gedacht, dass mich hier alle für bekloppt halten. 

OK, besprechen wir am Donnerstag, was wir können und entscheiden dann,
ob und wie wir am besten Kontakt aufnehmen.

Mein bisherige Kontakt mit dem Forstamt Bergisch Gladbach war auf jeden Fall schnell und problemlos. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (22. Januar 2007)

Ist doch logisch -> Schnegge ist eben _*Hard Core KFLer *_  

 .... und andere eben nicht  ...

Liebe Grüße 

Guido




juchhu schrieb:


> ... How, der liebe Jörg, pragmatisch auf den Punkt gebracht.
> 
> VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (22. Januar 2007)

So mein freundeskreis hatt sich entschieden für 5 der 49 besten Bilder von heute morgen nun seit ihr bitte dran welches gefällt euch am besten


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> So mein freundeskreis hatt sich entschieden für 5 der 49 besten Bilder von heute morgen nun seit ihr bitte dran welches gefällt euch am besten



sind wir hier in einer foto-community?


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte mich bei _*peter1bike*_ für die nette höhenmeterlastige Montags _Flach_landrunde  bedanken und natürlich auch bei unseren Mitfahrern *bernhardwalter* und *Schnegge. *. Es war eine wirklich sehr schöne und dazu _ungefährliche_ nightride Richtung Agger über Asphalt und ein paar Feldwege. Besonders gefallen haben mir die atemberaubenden   Ausblicke auf Köln  Lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass es vorher kräftig hoch ging   Sehr sehr gerne wieder )


Wie oft haben wir eigentlich die Agger überquert ?

Liebe Grüße  

Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bei _*peter1bike*_ für die nette höhenmeterlastige Montags _Flach_landrunde  bedanken



naja, im gegensatz zu den alpen ist hier doch eh alles flach. alles eine frage des standpunktes  

ich konnte gestern leider nicht. musste ins bauhaus fußleisten kaufen, sonst steigt mir meine frau bald auf's dach. oder noch schlimmer: leiht mir nicht mehr ihr bike aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2007)

Hätte Dir gefallen, Lars wir sind über Rösrath , Bleifeld bis zur Agger , Heiligenhaus und Alkenrath und was weiss ich noch ... 

Tja das mit den Frauen ...  ... das ist schon so ne Sache.




MTB-Kao schrieb:


> naja, im gegensatz zu den alpen ist hier doch eh alles flach. alles eine frage des standpunktes
> 
> ich konnte gestern leider nicht. musste ins bauhaus fußleisten kaufen, sonst steigt mir meine frau bald auf's dach. oder noch schlimmer: leiht mir nicht mehr ihr bike aus


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Tja das mit den Frauen ...  ... das ist schon so ne Sache.


 
Keine    mehr???  

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

VG Martin

PS: Die Leitungen für die Notfallseelsorge sind für Sie geöffnet.


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2007)

H A L L O    

Das war allgemein betrachtet  

Bei _Montana_ ist doch alles im grünen Bereich und tausendfach mehr wie das    

Liebe Grüße

Guido






juchhu schrieb:


> Keine    mehr???
> 
> Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> H A L L O
> 
> Das war allgemein betrachtet
> 
> ...


 
Notfallseelsorgetelefonleitungen wieder geschlossen.


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2007)

*@ alle KFLer -innen*

Zu morgen ... Tja ... die KFL Tour findet morgen wohl erstmal ohne den KF statt .. . es ist leider  unmöglich eine Tour durch den  Wald anzubieten und das kann auch noch eine Zeit lang dauern bis da wieder was läuft ... 

Als Alternativen werden _Schnegge_ und _Montana_ problemlos fahrbare aber interessante Asphalt und Feldweg Strecken guiden ... diese sind ungefährlich und als Traingsprogramm gut geeignet .. .

Ob wir in einer oder zwei Gruppen starten wird wie immer gaaaannz locker vor Ort entschieden ... 

Liebe Grüße 

Guido

_Sollte es gute Alternativen geben z.B. durch die Wahner Heide so könnte dann nächste Woche Mittwoch dort was starten ... co-guides sind herzlich  willkommen ... _


----------



## ralf (23. Januar 2007)

Hey Guido,

ja, das sieht echt bescheiden aus.  

Morgen nicht, aber nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder ( muß derzeit echt die Couch hüten, ganztägig ), könnte ich eine nette Asphalttour duch's Bergische anleiten. Die Strecke kenne ich gut vom Rennradfahren. Je nach dem 40 - 60 Km, ~500 Hm und autoarm. Auf Wunsch auch mit einer Abfahrt, die den Tacho auf 75 Km/h treibt.

Wenn's genehm ist, schaun mer mal. Wir würden natürlich auf Stollen fahren ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## joscho (23. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> muß derzeit echt die Couch hüten, ganztägig



Ich hoffe Du hast genug Chips daheim  
Gute Besserung  



> Auf Wunsch auch mit einer Abfahrt, die den Tacho auf 75 Km/h treibt.



Das wäre dann mal ein echter Nightride - selbst die Lupinefahrer hätten wohl max. 2 Sekunden  

gruß
joscho

P.S.: Echt nicht schlecht, dass man Smilies recyclen kann - zumindest die mit dem gelben Punkt.


----------



## peter1bike (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo Guido,

schön wenn Dir die Tour gefallen hat.
Um Deine Frage zu beantworten: wir fuhren nur 3 x über die Agger und 2x über die Sülz.

Mitfahrer:
Jörg, Bernhard und Guido

kurze Wegbeschreibung:
wir sind überwiegend über Seitenstraßen von Rath nach Rösrath, weiter nach Forsbach und einen wenig befahrenen Weg runter nach Hoffnungstal gefahren. Dann nach Bleifeld, Durbusch, Höven, Stöcken runter zur Agger. Am Naafshäuschen über die Agger und den schönen Radweg durch Neuhonrath und Wahlscheid. Über den Aggersteeg vorbei am Hitzhof bis nach Donrath. Dann folgte die Straßenetappe von Heppenberg über Scheiderhöhe, Oberscheid, Scheid. Hinter Honrath fuhren wir dann links ab mit herrrrrlischschem Blick op Kölle. Am Hofferhof gings dann links nach Lüghausen und wieder runter nach Hoffnungstal.
Erneut hoch nach Forsbach und von dort durch den KF (Radweg) nach Rath.
Wobei das Vorderrad immer in einen Trail abbiegen wollte. Nur starkes Gegenlenken verhinderte einen Richtungswechsel.

Daten: ca 50 km ca 500HM

Sonst noch was? Ach ja,
Stimmung und Gespräch sehr gut, Temperaturen niedrig, Montana heute sehr besinnlich, die schönen Momente wollte er für sich ganz alleine haben.

Danke fürs mitfahren, hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Wir sehen uns morgen.

Viele Grüße von Peter



Montana schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bei _*peter1bike*_ für die nette höhenmeterlastige Montags _Flach_landrunde  bedanken und natürlich auch bei unseren Mitfahrern *bernhardwalter* und *Schnegge. *. Es war eine wirklich sehr schöne und dazu _ungefährliche_ nightride Richtung Agger über Asphalt und ein paar Feldwege. Besonders gefallen haben mir die atemberaubenden   Ausblicke auf Köln  Lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass es vorher kräftig hoch ging   Sehr sehr gerne wieder )
> 
> 
> Wie oft haben wir eigentlich die Agger überquert ?
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Januar 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> schön wenn Dir die Tour gefallen hat.
> Um Deine Frage zu beantworten: wir fuhren nur 3 x über die Agger und 2x über die Sülz.
> ...




Was soll ich sagen Peter,einfach klasse Tourenbericht   ,das mit Guido stimmt habe ich auch so empfunden,aber als wir dann auf dem direkten Heimweg waren war Guido nicht mehr zu bremsen und fuhr dann vorne weg ,bis heute Abend 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
ich überlege gerade, ob ich heute abend mitfahren soll. Wie schnell wird die Tour denn? Ich bin ja doch manchmal ne ziemliche Schnecke und ich möchte nicht so gerne hinterher hecheln .. 
lg


----------



## i-men (24. Januar 2007)

Mensch Kerstin, was is den das für ne Frage. Klar fährst Du mit. Ich habe Dich bis jetzt auch noch nie hinterher hecheln gesehen  .
Ausserdem haben wir doch heute abend noch ne Schnegge mit dabei .

Also bis nachher


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Januar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege gerade, ob ich heute abend mitfahren soll. Wie schnell wird die Tour denn? Ich bin ja doch manchmal ne ziemliche Schnecke und ich möchte nicht so gerne hinterher hecheln ..
> lg



Hi Kerstin,"*Pack die Radlerhose ein nimm dein kleines Bikelein*"  und komm ganz einfach heute Abend zum Treffpunkt,wird mit Sicherheit ne lustige Tour werden und wie Ingo schon sagte " heute Abend haben wir doch Schnegge mit an Bord" 

Also bis nachher 

Bernhard II


----------



## Sunnybubbles (24. Januar 2007)

okok.. ich komm mit.. aber muss vorher noch squash spielen.. deshalb bin ich nur zu 96% fit heute abend


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Januar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> okok.. ich komm mit.. aber muss vorher noch squash spielen.. deshalb bin ich nur zu 96% fit heute abend




Na super   und die restlichen 4% die Dir fehlen werden wir einfach bergab radeln  ,bis nachher.

Schönen Gruß an alle 

Bernhard II


----------



## Flow#33 (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo miteinander !

Werde mich dann heute wohl auch noch einmal raus bewegen nachdem ich gerade ziemlich am Hadern war, ob ich mir nochmal so kalte Füße antue...  
Waren nach der Arbeit gerade wieder warm, außerdem hatte ich am Montag schonn eine Schneetour durch die Eifel...  

Aber wenn man so liest wie ihr hier vor Begeisterung mit den (schriftlichen) Hufen scharrt, dann muss man ja mit   .

Also bis nachher 

der Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow#33 (25. Januar 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:
			
		

> Schnellness-Frost-Tour mit Schnegge (Und wofür hab ich am Montag mein Knie geschont???)



Damit Du am Mittwoch voll angreifen konntest 


So, geduscht, gegessen und jetzt ab ins Bett  

Gute Nacht 
Flo


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Januar 2007)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> Damit Du am Mittwoch voll angreifen konntest



Bin doch einfach immer nur hinterher gefahren...  

Aber ne schöne Tour war das. Vielen Dank an Guide und Mitfahrer!
Etwas schattig vielleicht, wie sich ein werter Teamkollege ausdrücken würde 

Das Knie hats wohl auch überlebt  

Grüße und bis übernächste Woche

Ralf
(Der sich auf warmes Wetter und geräumte Waldwege freut)


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Januar 2007)

Das nächste mal probiere ich meine Snowboardhandschuhe aus. Wenn ich in denen auch friere fahre ich nur noch Touren < 2 Stunden


----------



## Sunnybubbles (25. Januar 2007)

guten morgen, 
auch von mir danke für die Tour gestern.. man war das kalt.  So blaue Zehen hatte ich noch nie  (und tat unglaublich weh beim auftauen.. ) 
naja, bin trotzdem ganz gut zuhause angekommen, nächste Woche packe ich meine Füße dann noch ein wenig mehr ein...

und ich bin ja wohl hinterher gehechelt..      

lg
Kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (25. Januar 2007)

Einen schönen Morgen,

schönen Dank und einen netten Gruß an den Guide Jörg @Schnegge   für die schöne Tour bei eiskaltem Winterwetter ( wirklich gefroren sind nur meine Getränke ) und natürlich bei allen anderen Mitfahrer/innen wie sooft eine nette Runde.
Wir haben dann noch leckeren Nudelauflauf mit einem schönen Glas Weizenbier genossen und im Hintergrund gabs auch noch ordendlich was zu lachen bei " Herbert Knebels Soloauftritt ".

Ralf @Konfuzius dir wünsche ich in dem Fall natürlich kein warmes Wetter sondern immer ausreichend Schnee unterm Ski,viel Spass und gesundes "come back".

Kerstin @Sunnybubbles das mit dem hinterher hechten habe ich gestern auch erfahren,beim letzten knackigen Anstieg waren irgendwie die letzten Körner verbraucht aber sie haben schön gewartet (naja es ging ja auch nur um einige Meterchen )

Meine Tourdaten mit Vortour: 95.5 km     1035 HM    AV  18,6km     Fahrzeit  5h 8min.  


Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (25. Januar 2007)

_ *
  KFL- Winterpokaltour *_


* Vor   - Bericht  * 

* 24.01.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Schnegge / Montana *

*Teilnehmer âin  : *

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter
Flo @ Flow#33
Ingo @ i-men
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana
Kerstin @ sunnybubbles
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Peter @ Pert1bike
Ralf @ Konfuzius

Tja ... wo wir Ã¼berall waren weiss ich natÃ¼rlich nicht ... denn heute war wiedermal *JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge *  der guide und der fÃ¼hrte uns auf netten Wegen Richtung Herkenrath, BÃ¤rbroich und Immekeppel. Dort fuhr Schnegge mit seiner Bande noch ein paar heftige HÃ¼gel und _Montana_ zog mit _MTB-Kao _und _Sunnybubbles_ Ã¼ber viel Asphalt nach RÃ¶srath und von dort bis Rath. Dort sagte man/frau TschÃ¼ss  und _Montana_ jagte total durchkalt nach Hause in seine heisse Wanne und wartete auf ....    

*Besonderheiten:* Tolle _*sunnybubbles*_ die sich getraut hatte    und klasse durchgehalten hat   â¦ sehr kalt ... sehr fitte Leute am Start ... sehr viel kaputte BÃ¤ume rechts und inks 



*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-WP - Tour  *   .........    *31.01.2007* *  19:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana _


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Januar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ralf @Konfuzius dir wünsche ich in dem Fall natürlich kein warmes Wetter sondern immer ausreichend Schnee unterm Ski,viel Spass und gesundes "come back".



Danke für die Wünsche, Bernhard!   Ja, für die nächste Woche hätt ich dann wirklich lieber kaltes Winterwetter. Zumindest in Südtirol...

Ach ja, noch ein kurzes Update zum Zustand des Königsforsts in der näheren Umgebung um Rath:
Die Waldarbeiter waren fleißig!  
Die großen Hauptwege (Schiefer Hauweg, Rennweg, Wolfsweg) scheinen komplett freigeräumt zu sein, das Wassertretbecken erreicht man ohne Hindernisse. Und weiter nach oben sahs auch ganz gut aus  

Erwartungsgemäß sind die Trails schlechter dran. Der schmale Weg vom Rennweg zur Schutzhütte am Eingang Schmitze Büdchen und der schöne Trail hinter dem Wassertretbecken vom Wolfsweg Richtung Rather Weiher sind völlig unfahrbar. 
Wird auch sicher noch was so bleiben. 
Ganz schlimm siehts auch noch um den Rather Weiher aus.

Aber mit etwas Glück ist das Verbot ja vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch aufgehoben und Guido kann die KFL-Gemeinde zumindest wieder über die größeren KF-FABs führen!  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (25. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _ *
> KFL- Winterpokaltour *_
> 
> 
> ...



* Nach  - Bericht  * 

.. genau genommen fuhren wir gemeinsam durch Refrath entlag der Staßenbahntrasse bis zum alten Bahndamm in Frankenforst. Weiter über Lückerath und Heidkamp zur ersten Pause im Schloß Lehrbach  ... o.k. wir fuhren dort natürlich vorbei. Es wollte ja niemand den guide einladen  . Über Sand erreichten wir dann Herkenrath. Von hier gings weiter nach Bärbroich. Aber natürlich nicht auf dem direkten Wege  sondern über die Volbacher Mühle, Wulfshof und natürlich Herkenrath o ). Über Bärbroich erfrohren wir  geradewegs nach Immekeppel herunter. Hier verabschiedeten wir Sunnybubbles, Montana ud MTB-Kao . Die übrigen sechs trotzten der eisigen Kälte in dem sie den uphill nach Leffelsend nahmen. Über Großhurden und Unterbech gings herab ins Aggertal. Ein halber uphill über Steeg brachte uns nach Oberauel. Und somit zum letzten aber kernigen Hochhügel nach Steinagger. Über Moitzfeld gings jetzt weiter zum VPH (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  . Hier genossen wir kurz die Aussicht und danach den trail (ja ein trail  ) runter nach Bensberg und zurück zum Startpunkt.

Am Ende waren es dann 44,5km 675hm bei 'nem 16er Schnitt und -3°C 

Dank an die Mitfahrer und bis nächste Woche  

Jörg


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Januar 2007)

Wenns wen interessiert, kann ich den GPS-Track von gestern zur Verfügung stellen...


----------



## Flow#33 (25. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte da spontan Interesse. 

Dankööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (28. Januar 2007)

*Blitzlicht Königsforst heute 13:00 - 16:00 h*


Alle FABs sind frei.
Alle Nebenwege sind weitgehend frei.
Auf Trails wird man nach spätestens 100m unüberwindbar gestoppt.
Weitgehend gut fahrbar war der Forsbachtrail entlang den Gärten, nicht ganz bis zum Wassertretbecken.
Der Wald ist richtig kaputt. Wirkt teilweise unheimlich. Viele Menschen waren unterwegs. So richtig Vertrauen hatte ich nicht.
Die Waldarbeiter haben bisher tolle Arbeit geleistet.
Der Boden ist derzeit insbesondere auf FABs extrem schwer.
Kompromisslose XC-Feilen werden in den nächsten Monaten auf den FABs wohl die Nase vorne haben.
Für Nightrides reicht bis auf Weiteres die "kleine" Beleuchtung. So sieht man auch das Elend nicht.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Januar 2007)

danke @ralf für den zwischenbericht!


----------



## hama687 (28. Januar 2007)

@ ralf das problem an der ganzen sache ist ja für die waldarbeiter nicht die bäume zu finden die schon gefallen sind sondern die die es noch werden den nachdem es ein kommpletter wald ist zu 90% der aus Flachwurzelnden Nadelgehölzen gepflanzt wurde besteht da halt das problem herrauszufinden welche bäume so zerstört wurden an der Rinde bzw den Wurzeln das sie bald kippen könnten... Also in Dellbrück sieht es eigentlich ganz harmlos aus und zumindest ein Trail ist immer noch gut befahrbar


----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> @ ralf das problem an der ganzen sache ist ja für die waldarbeiter nicht die bäume zu finden die schon gefallen sind sondern die die es noch werden den nachdem es ein kommpletter wald ist zu 90% der aus Flachwurzelnden Nadelgehölzen gepflanzt wurde besteht da halt das problem herrauszufinden welche bäume so zerstört wurden an der Rinde bzw den Wurzeln *das sie bald kippen könnten*... Also in Dellbrück sieht es eigentlich ganz harmlos aus und zumindest ein Trail ist immer noch gut befahrbar


 
Bei meiner 'Inspektionsrunde' wurde mir genau das bestätigt.
In der Hardt sind die großen FABs im Milchborntal und um die Erdenburg weitesgehend geräumt.
Schlimm hat es den Hardt Rücken erwischt. Dort stehen auf 2-3 Hektar nur noch einzelne Bäume. Ähnliche Situation auch am Verbindungsweg vom Kadettenweiher zur Schutzhütte hoch Richtung Naturfreundehaus. Dort steht auf ca. 2 Hektar kein Baum. Die Bäume liegen wie die Stäbchen eines eröffneten Mikado-Spieles übereinander.

Keine Einschätzung habe ich von Gebiete um die Grube Cox und den nördlichen Teil der Hardt.

Viele Bäume stehen bedrohlich schief. Das Erdreich ist stark durchfeuchtet.
Die Forstarbeiter meinten, dass viele noch stehende Nadelbäume an ihrem Wurzelwerk massiv geschädigt sind und selbst bei kleinen Windstärken unvermittel umstürzen können.

Also, Vorsicht und Umsicht walten lassen. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (29. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bei meiner 'Inspektionsrunde' wurde mir genau das bestätigt.
> In der Hardt sind die großen FABs im Milchborntal und um die Erdenburg weitesgehend geräumt.
> Schlimm hat es den Hardt Rücken erwischt. Dort stehen auf 2-3 Hektar nur noch einzelne Bäume. Ähnliche Situation auch am Verbindungsweg vom Kadettenweiher zur Schutzhütte hoch Richtung Naturfreundehaus. Dort steht auf ca. 2 Hektar kein Baum. Die Bäume liegen wie die Stäbchen eines eröffneten Mikado-Spieles übereinander.
> 
> ...



womit für mich als gärtner sich mir die frage auftut wer eigentlich auf die spitzen idee kamm einen wald zu pfalnezn der zu 90% aus Nadelgehölzen besteht?!? Weiß das zufällig einer? Bzw. wießo man keine Mischkulturengepflanzt hatt...   

Armer Königsforst  

*edit*



> Kaiser Otto der Große vermacht im 10. Jahrhundert den Königsforst seinem Bruder Brun, dem Erzbischof von Köln. Die erste urkundliche Erwähnung stammt aus dem Jahr 1003 n. Chr., in der der Erzbischof Heribert von Köln dem Deutzer Kloster ein Viertel des Königsforstes überlässt. Zwei weitere Viertel waren im Besitz des Kölner Klosters St. Pantaleon. Das letzte Viertel gehörte dem Erzbischof. Mit der Säkularisation gelangt der sich bis dahin im kirchlichen Besitz befindliche Königsforst in staatlichen Besitz des Großherzogtums Berg. Mit dem Wiener Kongress 1815 wird der "königliche Forst Königsforst" preußisch.



kann es echt sein das die natur von selber eine Monokulur gepflanzt hatt???


----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> womit für mich als gärtner sich mir die frage auftut wer eigentlich auf die spitzen idee kamm einen wald zu pfalnezn der zu 90% aus Nadelgehölzen besteht?!? Weiß das zufällig einer? Bzw. wießo man keine Mischkulturengepflanzt hatt...
> 
> Armer Königsforst
> 
> ...


 
Zu Deiner Frage, abhängig von klimatischen Bedingungen können in abgegrenzten Regionen schon Strukturen auftreten, wie sie bei menschlich angepflanzten Monokulturen zu finden sind.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Königsforst in die Kategorie der großen Monokulturenflächen passt.

Schau mal hier: http://www.natura2000.murl.nrw.de/gebiete/5008-302/5008-302.htm

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> womit für mich als gärtner sich mir die frage auftut wer eigentlich auf die spitzen idee kamm einen wald zu pfalnezn der zu 90% aus Nadelgehölzen besteht?!? Weiß das zufällig einer? Bzw. wießo man keine Mischkulturengepflanzt hatt...


Hier wäre eine zumindest für mich durchaus einleuchtende Erklärung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3384591&postcount=63





hama687 schrieb:


> kann es echt sein das die natur von selber eine Monokulur gepflanzt hatt???


Hä? Ich denk du bist Gärtner, dann müsstest du doch auch sowas erklären können...?


----------



## hama687 (29. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hä? Ich denk du bist Gärtner, dann müsstest du doch auch sowas erklären können...?



ne kann ich halt nicht, die natur pflanzt eigentlich keine monokulturen die gibt es nur durch uns menschen, weil so eine aufzucht und pflege leichter wird Die natur versucht doch immer im gleichgewicht zu bleiben


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ne kann ich halt nicht, die natur pflanzt eigentlich keine monokulturen die gibt es nur durch uns menschen, weil so eine aufzucht und pflege leichter wird Die natur versucht doch immer im gleichgewicht zu bleiben




Da bist Du doch fast haarscharf dran.
Ergänze noch Gewinnoptimierung .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Januar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ne kann ich halt nicht, die natur pflanzt eigentlich keine monokulturen die gibt es nur durch uns menschen, weil so eine aufzucht und pflege leichter wird *Die natur versucht doch immer im gleichgewicht zu bleiben*


 
Naja, im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten.
Wenn einige Pflanzen bestimmte Voraussetzung für ihr erfolgreiches Wachstum brauchen, diese Bedingungen klimatisch und/oder pedologisch nicht (ausreichend) vorhanden sind, findest Du ohne menschlichen Einfluß schon eine Häufung von anderen überlebensfähigen Pflanzen also nicht zwangsläufig ein gleichmäßige Verteilung (Gleichgewicht) der Arten.


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Naja, im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten.
> Wenn einige Pflanzen bestimmte Voraussetzung für ihr erfolgreiches Wachstum brauchen, diese Bedingungen klimatisch und/oder pedologisch nicht (ausreichend) vorhanden sind, findest Du ohne menschlichen Einfluß schon eine Häufung von anderen überlebensfähigen Pflanzen also nicht zwangsläufig ein gleichmäßige Verteilung (Gleichgewicht) der Arten.



Du solltest die zeitliche Komponente (Pionierpflanzen) nicht vergessen!


----------



## Pepin (29. Januar 2007)

Das war heute eine tolle Kombi Tour MTB-Treff-Spich und die KFL-Montagsrunde Hat mal wieder motiviert mit euch zu fahren wollte JA eigentlich vom Aggerstadion wieder nach Spich abbiegen bin aber dann noch mit euch weiter zu Siegfähren und in Lülsdorf haben wir uns dann alle noch zur Zusatzschleife über Langel nach Zündorf aufgemacht.
am ende hatte ich 72km auf der Uhr.


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. Januar 2007)

Zur tradionellen Montagstour trafen sich an der Buud in Rath / Heumar

Guido @ Montana
Jörg @ Schnegge
Michael @ Pepin
Wolfgang @ asphaltjunkie

und Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

wir fuhren den Mauspfad in Richtung Alter Panzerstraße am Flughafen vorbei bis nach Altenrath,dann an der Agger entlang Richtung Siegfähre,den Abschnitt führte dann Michael von Lülsdorf ( mit herrlichem Blick auf das Lichtermeer von Wesseling ) über Langel nach Zündorf  wo sich dann Michael und Wolfgang verabschiedeten.Wir 3 radelten dann am Rhein in Richtung Porz. Jörg und ich hatten bei dem zügigem Tempo den Einstieg in Richtung Heimat verpasst aber unser Co-Guide Guido führte uns dann auf den richtigen Pfad zurück.So ging es dann mit gemäßigtem Tempo über die Bergerstraße,Hirschgraben und Mauspfad zurück zum Treffpunkt " An der Buud ".
Es war eine rundum schöne Strecke in netter Gesprächfreudiger Runde  

Fahrzeit 3 h    bei 59.25 km  HM 120  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (31. Januar 2007)

Zunächst noch mal Danke für die schöne Montagstour   

*
Zu heute abend :*

Ich habe vor heute eine kleine FAB Runde durch den KF anzubieten. _*ralf*_ hat ja einige Wege am Wochenende abgefahren und wird netterweise das co - guiden übernehmen. Das heisst es gibt heute auf jeden Fall eine *leichte* Tour. Ich muss spätestens 22.00 - 22.15 Uhr am Treffpunkt zurück sein. 

_*Schnegge *_hat wohl auch was in Planung  was dann auch den etwas anspruchsvolleren und schnelleren Leuten gefallen wird. 

Vielleicht können wir ja den Start gemeinsam gestalten. 

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf heute Abend 

Liebe Grüße  

Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Januar 2007)

Ich bin leider noch erkältet und kann, wie Montag auch schon, nicht dabei sein. Ich versuche nachher mal ein Ründchen zu laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (31. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich bin leider noch erkältet und kann, wie Montag auch schon, nicht dabei sein. Ich versuche nachher mal ein Ründchen zu laufen.



Schade Lars ... gute Besserung und bis bald hoffentlich


----------



## Schnegge (31. Januar 2007)

Jo er hat wat jeplant. Der Anfang geht durch den Königsforst in Richtung Lüderich. Also gemeinsammer Anfang garantiert . Werden auch gegen 22:00 zurück sein. 

Gruß Jörg

p.s.: es gibt wieder Höhenmeter


----------



## Montana (31. Januar 2007)

Sehr gute Idee , Jörg    

Wir werden dann auf dem Tütberg sehen wie wir weitermachen. 
Es gibt also 2 Gruppen und es dürfte für jede(n) was dabei sein.

Wo sind die Damen ?  

Gruß Guido




Schnegge schrieb:


> Jo er hat wat jeplant. Der Anfang geht durch den Königsforst in Richtung Lüderich. *Also gemeinsammer Anfang garantiert* . Werden auch gegen 22:00 zurück sein.
> 
> Gruß Jörg
> 
> p.s.: es gibt wieder Höhenmeter


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Januar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich bin leider noch erkältet und kann, wie Montag auch schon, nicht dabei sein. Ich versuche nachher mal ein Ründchen zu laufen.



Mußt dir nicht immer die Bettdecke abnehmen lassen wenn du schläfst  ,gute Genesung und viel Spass beim Laufen.

Schöne Grüße

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (31. Januar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...*Wo sind die Damen ?*
> 
> Gruß Guido



*... ja wo sind se denn? Ohne ist doch öde ...   ... *


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Januar 2007)

Ich habe vor heute eine kleine FAB Runde durch den KF anzubieten. [I schrieb:
			
		

> *ralf*[/I] hat ja einige Wege am Wochenende abgefahren und wird netterweise das co - guiden übernehmen.



Wie soll denn das gehen? 6 Biker aufgeteilt in 2 Gruppen. 
Und dann in der Wellnessgruppe einen Guide und einen Co-Guide bei 2 Bikern,stell ich mir sehr lustig vor geht bestimmt niemand unterwegs verloren   ,dieser Gedanke war nur ein Scherz,nicht böse sein Guido. 

Schönen Gruß bis gleich

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Januar 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> *... ja wo sind se denn? Ohne ist doch öde ...   ... *



ja weiß ich auch nichtvieleicht liegt es ja an der ( fünften ) Jahreszeit 
denn an den Männern kanns nicht liegen die sind ja bestens vertreten,oder 

Bis gleich 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (31. Januar 2007)

So wir sind von unserer ersten nach Kyrill KFL - Tour zurück. Der zweite Part der leichten Gruppe war sowohl  erstaunlich gut fahrbar und auch eine extreme Kletterpartie  Mehr folgt dann im Bericht ...

Liebe Grüße  

_Montana_


----------



## ralf (31. Januar 2007)

Zurück ....

Besten Dank lieber Guid(e)o und liebe Mitfahrer, für die mitunter *extrem kurzweilige  Extremtour* ... ...  
Für alle nicht dabeigewesenen: Ja, sie war wirklich extremst!  

... endlich mal ohne Damen ...  , war'n Scherz, ... natürlich fehlte das Salz in der Suppe ... ... obwohl - so richtige Männergespräche haben auch was.  

Ingo, was macht die Hand? Hoffentlich alles klar ... ? 

Gruß vom relaxten Ralf


----------



## i-men (1. Februar 2007)

So auch von mir noch mal besten Dank an die beiden Guides. Schade ich hätte gerne noch mit Guido und Ralf nen paar KF Trails getestet, aber mein Handgelenk schmerzte doch zunehmenst. Heute fühlt es sich aber schon wieder deutlich besser an. 
Fazit: Crank Brothers Pedale klicken auch bei extremstem Lehm ein, aber nicht unbedingt wieder aus 

Bis die Tage
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Februar 2007)

Gute Besserung , Ingo  

Auch meine Pedale waren extrem zugekleistert   Das war schon mehr als grenzwertig   Der Süden des Tütbergs ist eine richtige MTB Hölle geworden  

Bericht folgt später ...  

_Montana_



i-men schrieb:


> So auch von mir noch mal besten Dank an die beiden Guides. Schade ich hätte gerne noch mit Guido und Ralf nen paar KF Trails getestet, aber mein Handgelenk schmerzte doch zunehmenst. Heute fühlt es sich aber schon wieder deutlich besser an.
> Fazit: Crank Brothers Pedale klicken auch bei extremstem Lehm ein, aber nicht unbedingt wieder aus
> 
> Bis die Tage
> Ingo


----------



## Sunnybubbles (1. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Auch meine Pedale waren extrem zugekleistert   Das war schon mehr als grenzwertig   Der Süden des Tütbergs ist eine richtige MTB Hölle geworden
> _Montana_



oh maaaaaaan un ich war nich dabei..  dabei wühl ich mich doch so gerne durch den schlamm  
werd ich wohl morgen mal ne runde drehen und mir das anschauen


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Februar 2007)

Hi Jörg @Schnegge die Tour von Gestern,war als Wiedereinsteiger nach dem Kyrill, erstaunlich schön  mit netten Trails.
Leider gibt es immer noch keine Brille mit Scheibenwischer und Standheizung   sodaß man eben auch Brillenlos im Dunkeln schwebt  
Rundum eine schöne Tour in netter Runde und einem ordendlichen Tempo auf der Rückfahrt ,so lieb ich das da kann man die Strapatzen von vorher ( Nichts sehen können ) einfach vergessen.

46.5 km....661 HM.....Fahrzeit 3h....AV 15,8 km

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Februar 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von mir  

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (1. Februar 2007)

*Wir sind im Finale*







(c) KSTA​


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Wir sind im Finale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Pepin (1. Februar 2007)

Ja ich habs gesehen war spannend.

und nun endlich wieder finale 

gibt es in köln dazu ein public viewing? (ausser dem im olympiamuseum)?


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2007)

Also ich kann Dir nur das *Public Viewing im Sport-und Olympiamuseum *empfeheln. 
Ich war mit Moritz da und es war super geil    .... 
Am Sonntag sind wir natürlich wieder dort ... 





(c) Sport-und Olympiamuseum 

Bilder vom event gibt es im KSTA - online​



Pepin schrieb:


> Ja ich habs gesehen war spannend.
> 
> und nun endlich wieder finale
> 
> gibt es in köln dazu ein public viewing? (ausser dem im olympiamuseum)?


----------



## Giom (2. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Wir sind im Finale*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

was hat's gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> was hat's gekostet?


Zitat Website Sportmuseum:

"Hier und exklusiv werden alle Spiele vom
30.1. bis 4.2.2007 auf Großleinwänden
Zelt präsentiert. Public Viewing
auch für den Handball!
Mit Herz und Leidenschaft treffen sich Fans
aus aller Welt im Deutschen Sport & Olympia Museum.
*Der Eintritt ist frei!*
Bei Gegrilltem, Kölsch und Glühwein gibt es Spannung pur
im Rheinauhafen!"


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2007)

Kleine Korrektur  

Wegen Kyrill ist das Zeltprojekt gestopt worden. Das Ganze findet nun in der Halle statt und es gibt drei mittelgrosse Videoleinwände und statt Brat- gibt es Bockwurst. Getränke gab es für einen (!!!) Euro aber keinen Glühwein. Die Stimmung ist/ war *megageil* ... fast wie im Sommer. 




Enrgy schrieb:


> Zitat Website Sportmuseum:
> 
> "Hier und exklusiv werden alle Spiele vom
> 30.1. bis 4.2.2007 auf Großleinwänden
> ...


----------



## Giom (2. Februar 2007)

ich meinte das nicht so... sondern warum der letzte Tor Frankreichs nicht akzeptiert wurde und den Ball trozdem frankreich zurückgegeben wurde?


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ich meinte das nicht so... sondern warum der letzte Tor Frankreichs nicht akzeptiert wurde und den Ball trozdem frankreich zurückgegeben wurde?



.. weil der Schiri sonst nicht lebend aus der Halle gekommen wäre ..


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ich meinte das nicht so...


War mir klar... 
Nich traurich sein! Dafür seid ihr im....äh....ja....öh....hmmm....*grübel*....worin seid ihr eigentlich besser?!


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ich meinte das nicht so... sondern warum der letzte Tor Frankreichs nicht akzeptiert wurde und den Ball trozdem frankreich zurückgegeben wurde?



der schiri hatte wohl ein timeout gemacht. in dieser zeit zählen natürlich keine tore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (2. Februar 2007)

*FINALE OHO*


----------



## Giom (2. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> War mir klar...
> Nich traurich sein! Dafür seid ihr im....äh....ja....öh....hmmm....*grübel*....worin seid ihr eigentlich besser?!


 
Mountainbike vielleicht... kommt dir der name Absalon bekannt vor?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Mountainbike vielleicht


...wer fährt schon Mauntenbeik...  

PS: ja, kenn ich, muß hier mitgespielt haben: http://www.new-video.de/film-absolon/


----------



## Giom (2. Februar 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> der schiri hatte wohl ein timeout gemacht. in dieser zeit zählen natürlich keine tore.


 
Dann hätte ein Ausgleich tor deutschtlands vorher auch nie akzeptiert werden dürfen... da hatte der Sciri auch schon gepfieffen.

Na egal, ich wünsche euch fürs finale viel Glück.
Der Hahn ist nicht um sonst das Symbol Frankreichs: es ist das einzige Tier, das mit den Füsse in der Schei**e immer noch singt


----------



## juchhu (2. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Dann hätte ein Ausgleich tor deutschtlands vorher auch nie akzeptiert werden dürfen... da hatte der Sciri auch schon gepfieffen.
> 
> Na egal, ich wünsche euch fürs finale viel Glück.
> Der Hahn ist nicht um sonst das Symbol Frankreichs: es ist das einzige Tier, das mit den Füsse in der Schei**e immer noch singt


 
"singt" ist in diesem Zusammenhang sicherlich der richtige Ausdruck. 
Oder muss es doch "sinkt" heißen?!


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2007)

*  KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Bericht   * 

* 31.01.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Schnegge und Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter
Ingo @ i-men
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana
Ralf @ ralf 
Wolfgang @ Asphaltjunkie 


Eine kleine aber feine Gruppe der harten und wahren KFLer  fand sich auf dem Parkplatz am Wildgehege ein und wie schon im Vorfeld verabredet wollten wir zunÃ¤chst alle zusammen den _Nach Kyrill KF _untersuchen und uns dann spÃ¤ter ggf. aufteilen.

Los gingâs Ã¼ber die nahezu komplett gut fahrbaren FABs Richtung Osten und hoch zum TÃ¼tberg. Nur kurz vor Forsbach waren spÃ¤te Baum- AufrÃ¤umungsarbeiten im Gange. Die Ã¶stlichen TÃ¼tbergtrails waren dann auch alle super fahrbar bis auf den einen oder anderen liegenden Baum. Die trails runter nach Hellenthal waren ebenfalls fast alle in perfektem Zustand. Dann wollte _*Schnegge *_noch hoch zum LÃ¼derich und in das dahinter liegende Gebirge und zog mit _Aspahltjunkie_ und _Bernhardwalter_ weiter um ein paar hms zu sammeln. 

_I-men_ und_ ralf _fuhren mit _*Montana*_ den problemlos fahrbaren  Wurzeluphill in Lehmbach und wollten dann die Westseite des TÃ¼tbergs erkunden und hier wurde es extrem â¦  viele liegende BÃ¤ume und komplette BaumwÃ¤nde zwangen uns zu umfangreichen Kletteraktionen auf extremem Lehm   Nachdem wir unsere RÃ¤der eine super heftige BÃ¶schung an der L288 hoch gewuchtet hatten und Matsch ohne Ende hinter uns gelassen hatten, stellen wir fest, dass selbst tolle MTB Klick Pedale System versagten und fast zu grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen mit viel Schmerzen  gefÃ¼hrt hÃ¤tten.

Nachdem wir uns von der_ nicht- Fahrbarkeit _des westtrail Zubringers Ã¼berzeugt hatten verabschiedete sich _i-men _und die verbliebenen Zwei untersuchten noch die Trails an den Forsbacher GÃ¤rten und am Wassertretbecken . Einiges ist in exzellentem Zustand , Anderes leider nicht.  Darauf hin gaben wir Gas und jagten Ã¼ber die FABs zurÃ¼ck und _Montana _raste noch schneller wie sonst nach Hause.  
*
Besonderheiten:* Ohne Damen ist auch mal schÃ¶n und wir konnten mal so richtig tolle MÃ¤nnergesprÃ¤che fÃ¼hren.  Der KF ist auch nicht mehr das was er mal war â¦ Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal dÃ¼rfen die MÃ¤dels  auch wieder mit ... 


*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-WP - Tour  *   .........    *07.02.2007* *19:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Februar 2007)

@guillaume
hätt' der hund nicht geschissen, hätt'ern hasen gefangen   

heißt: vorbei ist vorbei und man kann es nicht mehr ändern. anders herum hätte ich mich genauso aufgeregt


----------



## ultra2 (2. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *
> Eine kleine aber feine Gruppe der harten und wahren KFLer  ...*


*

Die ja scheinbar eine Minderheit darstellen. 




Montana schrieb:



 ...und wir konnten mal so richtig tolle Männergespräche führen. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ging es dabei um Prostatabeschwerden im Alter? Oder wer wie oft nachts raus muß? Meine irgendwo mal was von Schlafmangel gelesen zu haben. 




Montana schrieb:




 Beim nächsten Mal dürfen die Mädels  auch wieder mit ... 


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Ist es wirklich eine Frage des Dürfens, oder eher des Wollens.

Grüße vom unwahren KFLer*


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2007)

* @ all*


Kurz noch bevor ich mich zum Wochenende mit meiner Liebsten  abmelde folgender Hinweis.

Ein paar KFL  Fahrer u.a. auch  _MTB-Kao_ und _Montana_ werden sich wohl am Sonntag das Finale hier anschauen. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist herzlich willkommen. Ich werde jedenfalls  so ab 15:00 Uhr da sein.

*Public Viewing im Sport-und Olympiamuseum * 
. 






(c) Sport-und Olympiamuseum 

Bilder vom event gibt es im KSTA - online

Liebe Grüße an Alle  

Guido​


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Februar 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Die ja scheinbar eine Minderheit darstellen.



Es liegt an jedem selbst diese Minderheit zu minimieren,komm einfach mit  und schon änderst du etwas daran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Februar 2007)

Sollte jemand Morgen von Rath aus nach Michael @Pepin fahren könnte man sich ja um 10.15 Uhr in Rath/Heumar an der Buud ( Kiosk ) treffen und dann gemeinsam nach Troisdorf fahren.
Ich werde bis um 10.15 Uhr dort warten und dann losfahren.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> * @ all*
> 
> 
> Kurz noch bevor ich mich zum Wochenende mit meiner Liebsten  abmelde folgender Hinweis.
> ...



Hallo Guido,

Ist eine gute Idee,wäre auch gerne mit dabei gewesen sind Sonntag aber auf einer ganztägigen Karnevalssitzung  mit Humba,Humba Täterääää und viel  
Euch viel Spass beim Finale,habe den Einzug ins Halbfinale im Radio verfolgt es war total aufregend und spannend.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (4. Februar 2007)

wie schaut es den morgen mit der Montagsrunde aus?

kommt wer zur bud?


----------



## Montana (4. Februar 2007)

*W  I  R      S  I  N  D  W  E  L  T  M  E  I  S  T  E  R * 





​


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2007)




----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wie schaut es den morgen mit der Montagsrunde aus?
> 
> kommt wer zur bud?



Hallo Michael,

wie am Samstag erwähnt werde ich mal am Montag in einem anderen Revier wildern ,euch am Montag viel Spass und dann bis Mittwoch.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (5. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank an Pepin für die schöne Runde in der Wahner Heide. Ich bin wieder dabei, wenn Du so ne Runde erneut machen würdest am Samstag z.B. !

@bernhardwalter: wie war die Sitzung am So ?


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Februar 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> @bernhardwalter: wie war die Sitzung am So ?



@bikekiller,

war ein super schönes Programm mit bekannten und vielen unbekannten Auftritten ( aber Klasse   ) von 11.11 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr mit anschließendem Kostümball zu fairen Preisen bekam man Getränke und leckere Gerichte angeboten,den Eintritt für 18,50 Euro ist OK Es gab auch reichlich   und 
Wir haben uns bestens amüsiert und waren gegen 22.00 Uhr zu hause ganz schön anstrengend so ein Arbeitstag   im Sinne der 5. Jahreszeit 

Ja und _WELTMEISTER_ sind wir schließlich auch noch geworden   

Schönen Gruß bis Mittwoch im KF

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2007)

*Zur Tour heute abend :*

Ich habe gerade mit _*peter1bike*_ telefoniert. Er erwartet uns _wie schon so oft_ an der ARAL Tankstelle in Rösrath. Von dort aus können wir dann gemeinsam die Rheinrunde fahren. Sollte der _Montana_ wieder etwas hinterherhecheln, dann macht euch keine Gedanken, das ist halt nach den Wochenenden  so ...

Viele Grüße und bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (5. Februar 2007)

kommt ihr denn um 18Uhr zur bud?


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> kommt ihr denn um 18Uhr zur bud?



Ja klar ... und von dort können wir dann nach Rösrath fahren und den Peter einsammeln.

Bis gleich

Guido


----------



## Pepin (5. Februar 2007)

war trotz Regen wieder eine super Tour bin au 80 km gekommen

so langsam kommt die energie zurück

morgen bei der tour durch die wahnerheide ist hoffe ich besseres wetter

Schlaft gut bist mogen


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2007)

Ja stimmt  es war super gut, wie immer  auch der Regen war wieder da   Lag das daran, dass *Peter* wieder dabei war? Oder ist der strömende Regen auf den düsteren Rheindämmen bei 2-4 °C schon eine liebgewordene Tradition  ? Ich glaube wir werden das alle mal sehr vermissen.

Mitfahrer _(richtig harte Kerle und wahre KFLer  ) _

*Jörg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana
Micha @ Pepin
Peter @ Peter1bike*

Bis Mittwoch 






Pepin schrieb:


> war trotz Regen wieder eine super Tour bin au 80 km gekommen
> 
> so langsam kommt die energie zurück
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lag das daran, dass *Peter* wieder dabei war?



Nenene die hundertprozentige Regengarantie ist nur dann gesichert wenn Boris @grünerfrosch mitfährt   ,hat mit Peter nichts zutun 
Hi Peter Ski-Urlaub gut überstanden und gut erholt,freut mich für euch 

P.S. Den Nieselregen gabs gestern aber auch bei unserer Tour 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Cheetah (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo harter Kern des KL ex KFL(das F ist doch gestrichen worden, wegen ist nicht),
in zwei Wochen stoßen wir wieder zu euch, und wenn wir in den 22. reinfahren gibt es auch einen kleinen Umtrunk. 

* Bis dahin, räumt mal schön die Trails frei. 
*



@ralf: Es wird hell werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2007)

Danke Dir Frank für Deine Voranmeldung  

1. Stimmt ... es ist der ganz harte Kern  der im Moment mittwochs fährt, das war voriges Jahr ähnlich ... aber spätestens in xx Tagen sieht das wieder ganz anders aus  

2. Stimmt nicht ganz ... das F ist schon noch da ... einige trails werden zwar wahrscheinlich länger nicht fahrbar sein, aber ich kann bereits jetzt schon wieder eine interessante trail Runde im *KF* und in der *Hardt* anbieten. 

Wir werden heute wohl eine gemütliche  *Schnegge* Runde drehen und ich muss auch wieder um spätestens 22:00 Uhr am Parkplatz zurück sein ggf. werde ich mich etwas früher verabschieden.

So dann auch noch viele Grüße  an Alle, die heute in der Wahner Heide fahren. 



_Montana_


Cheetah schrieb:


> Hallo 1. harter Kern des KL ex KFL(das 2. F ist doch gestrichen worden, wegen ist nicht),
> in zwei Wochen stoßen wir wieder zu euch, und wenn wir in den 22. reinfahren gibt es auch einen kleinen Umtrunk.
> 
> * Bis dahin, räumt mal schön die Trails frei.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke Dir Frank für Deine Voranmeldung
> 
> 1. Stimmt ... es ist der ganz harte Kern  der im Moment mittwochs fährt, das war voriges Jahr ähnlich ... aber spätestens in xx Tagen sieht das wieder ganz anders aus
> 
> ...


 
Trailrunde in der Hardt???
Du meinst direkte Durchfahrt über FABs,
oder wir haben andere Vorstellungen von Trailrunde.

Guckst DU hier:





Ehemaliger Trail - nach dem Mikadospiel - vom Kadettenweiher hoch zum Hardter Rücken Richtung Schutzhütte bzw. NFH.

VG Martin

PS: Sorry, dass es so verwackelt ist. Ich stehe mit der Kamera auf Kriegsfuss.


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2007)

Na ja ... zumindest die paar _wellness_  trails die ich in Hardt kenne waren frei ...

 z.B. alles rund um die Grube Cox incl. Gardasee - Abfahrt   

Das kann mit den trals in der Schluchter Heide und den fahrbaren im KF schon als ST Runde durchgehen

Gruß _Guido _


juchhu schrieb:


> Trailrunde in der Hardt???
> Du meinst direkte Durchfahrt über FABs,
> oder wir haben andere Vorstellungen von Trailrunde.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Na ja ... zumindest die paar _wellness_  trails die ich in Hardt kenne waren frei ...
> 
> z.B. alles rund um die Grube Cox incl. Gardasee - Abfahrt
> 
> ...



Genau Guido,du wirst uns schon durch die Nacht führen  
[email protected] hat sich wieder abgemeldet schade ,warum nur,naja vieleicht ist es im ja zu 

Bis später

LG
Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2007)

Also ich lass heute gerne wieder den _*Schnegge *_ran ... es sollte aber für den _Montana _  nicht zu heftig werden und er muss auch pünktlich zurück ... wegen wichtiger Termine  Alles Weitere ergibt sich ... 

Bis später
_
Guido_



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Genau Guido,du wirst uns schon durch die Nacht führen
> [email protected] hat sich wieder abgemeldet schade ,warum nur,naja vieleicht ist es im ja zu
> 
> Bis später
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Na ja ... zumindest die paar _wellness_  trails die ich in Hardt kenne waren frei ...
> 
> z.B. alles rund um die Grube Cox incl. Gardasee - Abfahrt
> 
> ...





Montana schrieb:


> Also ich lass heute gerne wieder den _*Schnegge *_ran ... es sollte aber für den _Montana _  nicht zu heftig werden und er muss auch pünktlich zurück ... wegen wichtiger Termine  Alles Weitere ergibt sich ...
> 
> Bis später
> _
> Guido_



OK ist mir auch recht  

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2007)

He is back again  und ich freue mich  



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Genau Guido,du wirst uns schon durch die Nacht führen
> [email protected] hat sich wieder abgemeldet  schade ,warum nur,naja vieleicht ist es im ja zu
> 
> Bis später
> ...


----------



## ralf (7. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> He is back again  und ich freue mich



... jo, isser.  

Bernhard hatte recht, war mir heute morgen wirklich zu  

Bis gleich, ... und nicht zu schnell ... 

Ralf


----------



## Montana (7. Februar 2007)

Höchstens *schnell * zurück  




ralf schrieb:


> ... jo, isser.
> 
> Bernhard hatte recht, war mir heute morgen wirklich zu
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (7. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Höchstens *schnell * zurück



... rasierste Dich unterwegs noch?  

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. Februar 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
eigentlich wollte ich heute unbedingt wieder mitfahren, aber alex und ich teilen halt alles, inklusive viren und bazillen   weshalb wir beide krank zuhause sitzen (er bronchitis, ich rote mandeln und gaaaanz dolle halsweh .. )
nächste woche können wir auch nciht, da müssen wir karneval feiern. 
aber übernächste woche.. da komme ICH für meinen teil ganz bestimmt.. wegen der frauenquote.. und weil mein rad   sonst noch anfängt vor langeweile zu rosten .
lg 
Kerstin


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2007)

Hi Kerstin 

zunächst mal gute Besserung und den selben Wunsch auch an den _Junior Chef_  . Kuriert euch gut aus und kommt bald wieder mit auf _unsere_ Hügel. Gestern war es genial. *Schnegge* hat eine klasse Singletrail Runde auf dem Lüderich aus dem Ärmel gezaubert. Das Beste daran war, dass Alles fahrbar war und Kyrill den Lüderich weitgehend verschont hat. 

Etwas mehr dazu folgt im Bericht  

Bis bald

LG Guido 




Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> eigentlich wollte ich heute unbedingt wieder mitfahren, aber alex und ich teilen halt alles, inklusive viren und bazillen   weshalb wir beide krank zuhause sitzen (er bronchitis, ich rote mandeln und gaaaanz dolle halsweh .. )
> nächste woche können wir auch nciht, da müssen wir karneval feiern.
> aber übernächste woche.. da komme ICH für meinen teil ganz bestimmt.. wegen der frauenquote.. und weil mein rad   sonst noch anfängt vor langeweile zu rosten .
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Februar 2007)

das macht doch schon einmal hoffnung  a propos hoffnung: hoffentlich bin ich nächste woche auch wieder dabei  aber gestern musste ich meinen würfel aus dem bikebahnhof abholen.


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2007)

In der Tat sind viele trails total frei.   Andere breite FABs sind immer noch nicht passierbar. Da gibt es sehr grosse Unterschiede  

Und läuft der Würfel wieder einwandfrei? 

Viele Grüße 

Guido 




MTB-Kao schrieb:


> das macht doch schon einmal hoffnung  a propos hoffnung: hoffentlich bin ich nächste woche auch wieder dabei  aber gestern musste ich meinen würfel aus dem bikebahnhof abholen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Und läuft der Würfel wieder einwandfrei?



Naja, zumindest rollt er wieder ordentlich. Der Schrauber meinte, der Würfel scheint auch schon einiges erlebt zu haben  Muss mir das jetzt nochmal genau anschauen und durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Wahrscheinlich kommt ein neues  und der Würfel wird zur Winterschlampe umfunktioniert


----------



## Montana (8. Februar 2007)

*  KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Teil - Bericht   * 

* 07.02.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Schnegge *

*Teilnehmer innen *

Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter
Ingo @ i-men
Jörg @ Schnegge
Guido @ Montana
Ralf @ ralf 

Noch eine kleinere aber umso erlesenere Gruppe der ganz harten  und wahren KFLer  fand sich auf dem Parkplatz am Wildgehege ein. Denn _peter1bike _war erkrankt ... er hat wohl den letzten Montag _(Rheinrunde im strömendem Regen  )_ nicht so recht verkraftet ... oder sind das noch die Nachwirkungen der Handballfete auf dem Altermarkt.  

_*Schnegge*_ führte uns auf schnellstem Weg durch den KF, über die Wurzeltrails runter, über Hoffnungsthal zum Lüderich hoch und _zeigte_ dort seine erstklassige Singletrail Runde    . Wo waren wir wohl überall ...  ... keine Ahnung aber es war genial und _relativ_ gut fahrbar. Etwas rutschig wegen dem Schnee  aber keine Kyrill Schäden. Danach gings durch den KF über die Brüderstrasse hoch und zurück ...  _Montana _raste wieder schnell wie möglich nach Hause.  


*Besonderheiten: * Die trails auf dem Lüderich sind alle frei ... man muss sie nur finden   Montana zog seine beste Waffe ... die Judorolle  

*Neuer Termin :*  stellt _*Schnegge*_ rein, da Montana für 1 Woche in HH ist 

Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren  Liebe Grüße  

_Montana_


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Februar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> eigentlich wollte ich heute unbedingt wieder mitfahren, aber alex und ich teilen halt alles, inklusive viren und bazillen   weshalb wir beide krank zuhause sitzen (er bronchitis, ich rote mandeln und gaaaanz dolle halsweh .. )
> nächste woche können wir auch nciht, da müssen wir karneval feiern.
> aber übernächste woche.. da komme ICH für meinen teil ganz bestimmt.. wegen der frauenquote.. und weil mein rad   sonst noch anfängt vor langeweile zu rosten .
> ...



Hi Kerstin,

schön ist es wenn man keine Gütertrennung macht (sondern sich *alles* teilt ),auch von mir gute Besserung an euch beide und viel Spass beim Karneval    
Die Entscheidung die Frauenquote anzuheben  prima.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *
> Schnegge führte uns auf schnellstem Weg durch den KF, über die Wurzeltrails runter, über Hoffnungsthal zum Lüderich hoch und zeigte dort seine erstklassige Singletrail Runde    . Wo waren wir wohl überall ...  ... keine Ahnung aber es war genial und relativ gut fahrbar. Etwas rutschig wegen dem Schnee  aber keine Kyrill Schäden. Montana*


*


Genau einfach eine schöne Tour von und mit Jö[email protected] schnegge   

das mit der Judorolle ist mir zum Glück erspart geblieben,habe dann einige Passagen geschoben weil es leider immen noch keine Brille mit Scheibenwischer und Standheizung gibt  folglich bin ich dann quasi im Blindflug den Rest der Trails mit runtergefahren. 
Schön das sich [email protected] zur Mitfahrt entschieden hat es war zwar eine kleine Runde aber alles hat bestens gepasst und der kam auch nicht zu kurz 

LG,bis demnächst 

Bernhard II*


----------



## ralf (8. Februar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Schön das sich [email protected] zur Mitfahrt entschieden hat es war zwar eine kleine Runde aber alles hat bestens gepasst und der kam auch nicht zu kurz
> 
> LG,bis demnächst
> 
> Bernhard II



Moin moin zusammen,

nun ja, bei mir war es eher eine Wetterentscheidung mizufahren. Zu KFL gehört schließlich überdurchschnittlich viel Schlamm.  
Als aber dann die doch sehr honorigen und motivierten Hardcore-KFLer in die Pedale traten, kamen mir doch starke Konditionsbedenken.
Erstaunlicherweise konnte ich dann doch so halbwegs mithalten.  

Meinen speziellen Dank an Jörg, der doch immer wieder was Neues aus dem Hut ... äh, Helm zieht. SUPER-Singletrails.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Februar 2007)

@all,

habe mal für Montag eine Tour eingetragen

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2007)

isch auch 

komm dann zu disch

18:15 Uhr bin isch da


----------



## Montana (11. Februar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> habe mal für Montag eine Tour eingetragen
> 
> ...





			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> isch auch
> 
> komm dann zu disch
> 
> 18:15 Uhr bin isch da



Hallo ihr Beiden 

Ich kann leider nicht mit da ich noch bis Freitag in Hamburg bin. Hier wäre bzw. ist biken unmöglich . ... Es gibt Schnee und noch viel schlimmer.... heftiges Glatteis. ... aber es gibt ein geiles Ergo  ... Morgen werde ich dort Gas geben ...  Viel Spaß für euch Morgen und das Selbe natürlich auch für die Mittwochs Tour

_Montana_


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Beiden
> 
> Ich kann leider nicht mit da ich noch bis Freitag in Hamburg bin. Hier wäre bzw. ist biken unmöglich . ... Es gibt Schnee und noch viel schlimmer.... heftiges Glatteis. ... aber es gibt ein geiles Ergo  ... Morgen werde ich dort Gas geben ...  Viel Spaß für euch Morgen und das Selbe natürlich auch für die Mittwochs Tour
> 
> _Montana_



Hallo Guido 

Na dann viiiiiiieeeel Spass mit dem geilen Ergo   und denk an das Fischbrötchen.

Schönen Gruß und viel Spass in HH

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2007)

Bei Norma gibts bald den "kleinen Dienstanzug" mit kompletter Ausrüstung für alle sturmgeschädigten Biker... 
http://www.norma-online.de/mitte.php?angebote/07_02_19/


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Februar 2007)

Dann lieber doch der wirklich komplette "Dienstanzug", gleicher Preisklasse; Bestellungen werden derzeit hier gerne entgegengenommen (scheint derzeit en vogue zu sein  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (13. Februar 2007)

Also, so 'ne Handkettensäge für 6,99 is' doch bei den aktuellen trail-Zuständen ein Versuch Wert, oder?  







Das perfekte Gerät für in den Rucksack  und mit ein bissl Glück sägts auch noch  Fehlt nur noch 'ne Dose anti-Schlamm um die trails auch ohne Schwimmflügel fahrbar zu machen...  

Zu Mittwoch: 
Angesichts des Dauerherbstes  wird's wohl wieder etwas FAB und Asphaltlastig... War am Sonntag auf diversen trails unterwegs... Im Hellen konnt' man wenigstens noch sehen wo man hindriftet und sich immer wieder neue Landebahnen zwischen den gecknickten Bäumen suchen   Da bekam der Begriff trailsurfen direkt 'ne andere Bedeutung  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2007)

wenn es morgen trocken ist werde ich mal am treffpunkt vorbeischauen und euch hallo sagen.


----------



## peter1bike (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

viel Spaß bei der morgigen Tour. Bin leider noch krank und muß mich seit einer Woche mit Husten und Schnupfen rumplagen. Hoffe,  dass ich trotz Karneval und Erkältung nächste Woche wieder fit bin.
Viele Grüße von
Peter


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Februar 2007)

Bin heute abend zwar angemeldet, werde dies aber vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wenn es mir zu stark regnet, gehe ich nachher lieber ein Ründchen laufen.


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2007)

im regen laufen ist nicht so schlimm wie radeln?

ich machs von meiner stimmung heute abend abhängig


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> im regen laufen ist nicht so schlimm wie radeln?



richtig, finde ich zumindest. außerdem brauche ich für den gleichen trainingseffekt beim laufen weniger zeit


----------



## Schnegge (14. Februar 2007)

10 kleine KFLerlein...    

Ich werde nach nachher dem Regen trotzen  , wenn's nicht stürmt oder gewittert bin ich um 19°° am Wildwechsel... 

       ... und der Bernhard auch  , oder lässt der mich auch im Stich  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2007)

ich gucke mal brück ist nur soooooooo weit weg von spich


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Februar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> 10 kleine KFLerlein...
> ... und der Bernhard auch  , oder lässt der mich auch im Stich
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hallo Jörg,

zur Zeit bin ich noch mit dabei,muß mich aber selbst motivieren das Wetter heute ist wirklich sch......e bei diesem ekelhaften Wetter meine Gucklinse mich immer ärgert lass uns etwas fahren was auch für Blinde geeignet ist  

@Pepin,wenn du im Dunkeln losfährst merkst du die Entfernung nicht,ich spreche aus Erfahrung dann bis Nachher
@peter1bike erhole dich gut über Karneval und gute Besserung 

Bis später

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Flow#33 (14. Februar 2007)

Nur einer im LMB eingetragen  ...

Und von mir hagelts auch nur eine Absage. -Nachdem ich an den beiden letzten Mittwochsterminen jeweils arbeiten mußte, wollte ich eigentlich heute mitfahren. Jetzt habe ich aber Überraschungsbesuch bekommen  und bin daher leider doch nicht dabei.
Überredungsversuche mich zu begleiten und auch mitzufahren scheiterten am TOLLEN Wetter... da werden die Haare so schlecht trocken   
Dann haltet Ihr beiden mal die KFLer Ehre hoch    - viel Spaß

Florian 

PS.: Da ich schon wieder genug Karneval gesehen habe, wäre ich trotz des Termins an der (Rosen)Montagsrunde interessiert - wär schön wenn sich da eine streckenkundiger Mitfahrer fände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @Pepin,wenn du im Dunkeln losfährst merkst du die Entfernung nicht,ich spreche aus Erfahrung dann bis Nachher



Ja hat heute nicht geklappt aber dafür habe ich mein vorderrad gewechselt und am rennrad ein neuen tacho montiert.

na dann hoffe ich mal auf morgen auf teilnahme an meiner altweibertour


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jörg @Schnegge,

trotz des Dauerregens war es gestern angenehm zu fahren ,für die kurze Fahrzeit von 2h 25min kamen 610 HM und 41,5 km zusammen bei einem Schnitt von 17,1.
Ich war anschließend doch froh wieder im Warmen zu sein,war schön ausgekühlt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> Ja hat heute nicht geklappt aber dafür habe ich mein vorderrad gewechselt und am rennrad ein neuen tacho montiert.
> 
> na dann hoffe ich mal auf morgen auf teilnahme an meiner altweibertour




Hallo Michael,

das mit der Tour wird Heute wohl nicht klappen muß noch etwas am Mopped schrauben,dir und den anderen Mitfahrern eine schöne Altweibertour 


Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Udo1 macht Morgen eine schöne Tour und zwar *hier*,nur keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen es gibt schönstes Wetter  

Für den Sonnabend den, 17.02. habe ich noch kein Termin im LMB gefunden.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich über Hennef durch das Hanfbachtal über Buchholz - Uckerath in die Leuscheid und dann rüber nach Eitorf fahren. Start 10.00 Uhr am Siegwehr in Siegburg.
Vielleicht kommt noch jemand mit. Habe den Termin jetzt eingetragen .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4070

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. Februar 2007)

hiho,
gibts mittwoch eigentlich ne tour im kf? will unbedingt mal wieder was im wald fahren, aber alleine verfahr ich mich da immer   
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Montana (18. Februar 2007)

Moin, moin 

Hmmm ... eigentlich sollten ja Alle am Mittwoch Abend wieder nüchtern und halbwegs fit sein,daher steht einer kleinen Aschermittwochs KFL Tour wohl nichts im Wege, oder ?

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis an die *wahren KFLer -innen*  . 
Die Radler Fruende treffen sich  am Rosenmontag zum traditionellem _Zochgucken_. 
Bei Interesse hier  gucken und anmelden. 

Liebe Grüße  Guido






Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hiho,
> gibts mittwoch eigentlich ne tour im kf? will unbedingt mal wieder was im wald fahren, aber alleine verfahr ich mich da immer
> lg
> Kerstin


----------



## Montana (18. Februar 2007)

*KFL -Team Aschermittwoch Winterpokal Tour....*
*
21.02.2006 19:00 UHR *

Raus mit dem Alkohol und mit dem Fisch ....  


"Memento homo, quia pulvis es, et in pulverem reverteris" (Gen. 3, 19 ) 

"Gedenke Mensch, dass du aus Staub bist, und zum Staub wirst du zurückkehren"



Hier flott anmelden​


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis an die *wahren KFLer -innen*  .
> Die Radler Fruende treffen sich  am Rosenmontag zum traditionellem _Zochgucken_.



bei der vorgruppe von gruppe 36 schön laut schreien.. "Pänz vunne Päädsbahn" oder so ähnlich.. in der Musikgruppe geh ich mit!!! bekomm ich dann nen kölsch?  
alaaf!
Kerstin


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Raus mit dem Alkohol und mit dem Fisch ....



Heuter aber erst mal rein mit dem Alkohol  

wer will kann ja mal bei uns vorbeischauen
http://www.radlerfruen.de/Radlerfruende_t_1900_1171831754_Karneval-19-02-wer-is-dabei.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (19. Februar 2007)

Seit wann ist den lekker Kölsch allohohl.......?
Zum Glück stören beim Radeln die Blasen an den Füßen nicht.
Wieviele WP Punkte gibt es eigentlich für Schunkeln und Tanzen?


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2007)

hier die nachlese mit bilder unserer heutigen Tour  

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=749

War echt klasse guido  

also bis mittwoch


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hier die nachlese mit bilder unserer heutigen Tour




Schöne Bilder   

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (20. Februar 2007)

Ja* Micha*  das war wirklich erstklassig mit euch  . Sehr nette Gesellschaft und sehr leckeres Trinken  und Essen . 
Gerne wieder  Vielleicht schließen sich ja im nächsten Jahr noch ein paar KFLer -innen an. Tolle Bilder .... das muss einfach wiederholt werden .... 

*@ sunnybubbles*

Ich bin extra nach vorne gehechtet habe Dich aber leider nicht gesehen. aber direkt ein *strüssje *von Gruppe 36 bekommen. 

Liebe Grüße 

Guido








Pepin schrieb:


> hier die nachlese mit bilder unserer heutigen Tour
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=749
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (21. Februar 2007)

ich musste auch 2 mal hinschauen bis ich sie gesehn habe vllt schaff ich es ja heute abend aber dann muss ich spätestens 22 uhr am start punkt sein das heist wieder mal nicht zu ende fahren

Die Sesion beginnt


----------



## peter1bike (21. Februar 2007)

Muß mich leider erneut wegen Krankheit abmelden. Schade...... Euch viel Spaß.
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann heut' Abend leider nicht   .  Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sunnybubbles (21. Februar 2007)

hallo
ich wollte nur sagen: 
ICH KANN! und ICH WILL! und aaah ich liebe mein Rad   
heute endlich wieder.. bin schon janz hibbelig.. aber bitte bitte nich zu schnell fahren, nach meiner langen Abstinenz bin ich bestimmt heute besonders langsam  (also NOCH langsamer als sonst.. ja, das geht..)
lg


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2007)

*Achtung*

Sollte es heute abend 17:20 regnen werde ich nicht fahren.
den angemeldeten ab spich habe ich meine handynummer geschickt.


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> *Achtung*
> 
> Sollte es heute abend 17:20 regnen werde ich nicht fahren.



Hallo Michael,

was ist los ,du wirst doch nicht schwächeln wegen einem Regenguß,oder 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (21. Februar 2007)

Nur _leichter Regen bei 9 °C_ kann doch kein Hindernisgrund sein  

Wäre doch schade , Micha  

Ich bin jedenfalls um 19:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt ... mal sehen ob wir in einer oder zwei Gruppen fahren. Ich freue mich  schon auf euch .....  

Liebe Grüße Guido




Pepin schrieb:


> *Achtung*
> 
> Sollte es heute abend 17:20 regnen werde ich nicht fahren.
> den angemeldeten ab spich habe ich meine handynummer geschickt.


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Februar 2007)

[


Montana schrieb:


> Nur _leichter Regen bei 9 °C_ kann doch kein Hindernisgrund sein
> 
> Wäre doch schade , Micha
> 
> ...



Schön  dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzigste der im Regen fährt  
bis später

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2007)

i will do my best


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2007)

habe gerade die meldung vom chef bekommen das ich länger arbeiten muß

also muß leider absagen


----------



## Montana (21. Februar 2007)

Schade, aber natürlich kein Problem .... dann eben bis zum nächsten Mal .... vielleicht nächsten Montag ?

Gruß Guido




Pepin schrieb:


> habe gerade die meldung vom chef bekommen das ich länger arbeiten muß
> 
> also muß leider absagen


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2007)

hoffe das es meine beiden spicher mitradler noch mitbekommen habe leider keine nummer von windsurferxxl und merlin

also wenn die nicht kommen stehen die immer noch vor meiner haustüre

euch viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2007)

wer Samsatg nix vor hat und nicht ins gelände will
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=775


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Frank zu Deinem rundem Geburtstag  

Feier recht nett und lass Dich toll beschenken. 

Viele Grüße und bis bald

Guido​


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Februar 2007)

Auch von mir ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Frank zu Deinem Geburtstag    

Feier schön rein , und bleibt so wie du bist   

Ach uns lass dich natürlich reich beschenken    

Viele Grüße und bis bald

Sven


----------



## Ghosty9 (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Frank,

 von mir ebenfalls alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!  

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## i-men (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Frank,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.Immer schön gesund und fit bleiben. 

Wie ich Dich kenne, hast Du Dir zum Geburtstag nen paar freie Trails gewünscht 

Bis demnäx
Ingo


----------



## crossfire (22. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wer sonntag nix vor hat und nicht ins gelände will
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=775



Sonntag würde ich gerne fahren, doch der 24.02. ist ein Samstag. Wann wollt ihr nu fahren?????


----------



## crossfire (22. Februar 2007)

Frank,

auch vom mir alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Runden!!!   

Der Sekt war gestern richtig leckaaaaa... mmmmh!

Lass es Dir gut gehen, heute ist Dein Tag!!!

Bis bald,
Crossie


----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2007)

ups ja ist samstag 

samstag 12 Uhr ab zündorf (goovterrasse)

ist aber keine trainigsrunde wir passen und den mitfahrer/innen an.
und vieleich machen wir noch eine imbisspause unterwegs


----------



## crossfire (22. Februar 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ups ja ist samstag
> 
> samstag 12 Uhr ab zündorf



Schade! Samstag kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Frank,

die gestrige Rückschau ( war ja noch keine 24.00 Uhr durften also noch nicht gratulieren,bringt angeblich Unglück ) mit dem Sektempfang war ne super Idee  
 und viele tolle lasst es euch gut gehen  

LG 

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (22. Februar 2007)

huhu frank auch von mir alle gute feier schön


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2007)

*  KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Bericht   * 

* 21.02.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  * Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *


Anke @ crossfire
Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter
Frank @ Cheetah
Guido @ Montana
Ingo @ i-men
Kerstin @ Sunnybubbles
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Renate @ Harnas
Sven @ Kettenfresser 




Eine fast schon wieder gewohnt groÃe mittwochs Gruppe fand sich auf dem Parkplatz am Wildgehege ein und das trotz angekÃ¼ndigtem Regenwetter. Auch *Cheetah* und *Harnas* waren wieder nach einer gewissen Abstinenz dabei und *crossfire* und der gute Freund des Hauses *Kettenfresser* tauchten auch mal wieder auf und so gab es wieder mÃ¤chtig gute Laune. Leider hatte *Merlin* 500 m vor den Treffpunkt Pech mit einem kleinen aber nervigen d.h. zeitraubendem Autounfall. Gut, dass das glimpflich ausgegangen ist aber sehr schade, dass er aus diesem Grund nicht mitfahren konnte. 

Los gingâs Ã¼ber die komplett gut fahrbaren FABs Richtung Osten und Ã¼ber die BrÃ¼derstrasse und den heftigen Anstieg hoch zum TÃ¼tberg. Unterwegs saÃen Millionen  von FrÃ¶schen oder KrÃ¶ten auf den Wegen, aber wir waren extrem vorsichtig und haben keinen Einzigen Ã¼berrollt. Die LÃ¼derich Aussicht wurde angesteuert und die Ã¶stlichen TÃ¼tbergtrails waren alle super fahrbar bis auf den einen oder anderen liegenden Baum. Die trails runter nach Hellenthal sind ebenfalls fast alle in perfektem Zustand. Unten auf der LandstraÃe verabschiedete sich dann *Sunnybubbles*, die noch mit den Nachwirkungen einer ErkÃ¤ltung kÃ¤mpfte. GroÃes Lob   an dieser Stelle noch mal an *Kettenfresser* der Kavalier spielte  und die junge Dame sicher bis an die Rather Buud begleitete. Wir Anderen jagten die Wurzeltrails in Lehmbach hoch und stellten spÃ¤ter fest das die Forsbacher MÃ¼hlen trails lange Zeit nicht fahrbar sein werden  . Durch das Sandloch ging es danach ganz gut, dahinter liegen aber wieder einige BÃ¤ume. Etwas spÃ¤ter dann Ã¼ber die HolzbrÃ¼cke usw. erreichten wir aber wieder unser gewohntes flowiges Tempo. ZurÃ¼ck ging es Ã¼ber den *Juchhu *nightrail und die langen breiten SÃ¼d -> Nord FABs. Kurz vor dem Parkplatz war dann auch *Kettenfresser* wieder bei uns und konnte  auch noch einen Schluck mittrinken. 

*
Besonderheiten:* 
FrÃ¶sche ohne Ende â¦ viel nettes Geplauder â¦ super nette Gruppe â¦ leckerer Sekt von *Cheetah* â¦ 



*Neuer Termin :* 

*KFL-WP - Tour  *   .........    *28.02.2007* *19:00 Uhr*

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Sunnybubbles (22. Februar 2007)

huhu

@Frank: auch von mir alles alles gute zum Geburtstag!    

@Sven: nohcmal danke fürs sicher nach Köln zurück bringen.. für mich gings erstmal ab ins bett, nach einer Riesentasse Kakao, die immerhin mein Halsweh fast komplett eliminiert hat  

wenn ich  nächste woche immernoch so schlapp bin, fahr ich wohl nicht mit .. aber morgen schreibe ich meine letzte Vorabiklausur, danach bewege ich wieder fleißig mein Rädchen durch die Gegend 

lg
KErstin


----------



## Schnegge (22. Februar 2007)

jaja kaum bin ich nich' da, da fangen s'e an zu saufen  

@Frank: Herzlichzsten Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite...  

Während ihr im Königsforst die liegenden Bäume und hüpfenden Frösche gezählt habt, hab ich noch fleißig bis 21°° meine bikechen ääh Brötchen verdient  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2007)

Gute Besserung an Dich, Kerstin und alles Gute für die Klausur.  
Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du nächste Woche wieder dabei sein möchtest, dann wird es wieder *ganz* gemütlich durch den Wald gehen. 

Viele Grüße _ Montana_




Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> @Frank: auch von mir alles alles gute zum Geburtstag!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (22. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an Dich, Kerstin und alles Gute für die Klausur.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du nächste Woche wieder dabei sein möchtest, dann wird es wieder *ganz* gemütlich durch den Wald gehen.
> 
> Viele Grüße _ Montana_




ach die klausur.. is nur bio, eigentlich kein problem, aber danke 
.. habs heute kaum bis brück geschafft, dabei wollte ich ne runde durchn kf drehen.. oh man SO schlapp war ich noch nie..    was is nur los mit mir.. 
wird sich zeigen, ob ich nächste woche wieder mitfahre 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Cheetah (22. Februar 2007)

*DANKE für die vielen netten Worte, *
 vielleicht sieht man sich morgen beim Stammtisch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4009


----------



## hama687 (23. Februar 2007)

So ich muss mich absofort wieder zurück melden Ich danke dem Verkäufer der mich insgesamt 8 mal beratne hatt viel mit mir diskutiert hatt er hatt mich nun doch vom besten überzeugt

Ich darf vorstellen mein Neues bIke Heute beim Prumbaum in Dellbrück gekauft wird morgen sicherlich nach der Arbeit erst mal reichlich getestet







RAHMEN: GIANT AluxX SL - FluidForm - Maestro 6 Federweg
GABEL: ROCK SHOX Tora 302 - Solo Air spring - 130mm Federweg - adjustable rebound   
DÄMPFER: FOX Float R tuned for Maestro - 7,875X2 - ProPedal   
BREMSEN: AVID Juicy 3 - 180mm Scheibe    
SCHALTUNG: SRAM X.7 - long cage - black    
So ich werde wenn ich es am Mittwoch schaffe bestimmt dabei haben 

Gruss Alex


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Ich darf vorstellen mein Neues bIkeGruss Alex



Da ich von dem Rest keine Ahnung habe, kann ich nur sagen; schön - sehr schön.


----------



## Schildbürger (24. Februar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> So ich muss mich absofort wieder zurück melden Ich danke dem Verkäufer der mich insgesamt 8 mal beratne hatt viel mit mir diskutiert hatt er hatt mich nun doch vom besten überzeugt
> 
> Ich darf vorstellen mein Neues bIke Heute beim Prumbaum in Dellbrück gekauft wird morgen sicherlich nach der Arbeit erst mal reichlich getestet
> 
> ...


Wenn es bis dahin nicht kaputt ist.  
Ob ein Fahrrad "Alex sicher" ist kann man erst in ein paar Wochen sagen.   

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Glück!    

Wie? Beim Prumbaum kann man Fahrräder kaufen? Mich beschleicht schon ein komisches Gefühl wenn ich nur eine Schraube dort kaufen möchte...


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2007)

Ja das ist ja super cool Alex  

Dein neues Bike   das wurde aber auch Zeit  

Viel Glück diesmal mit deinem neuen ..............................  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## hama687 (25. Februar 2007)

so frank nun weis ich in welcher welt du dich bis her bewegt hast 

150 mm feder weg geil


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch liebe Renate _(Harnas)_ zu Deinem Geburtstag  

Feier recht nett, lass Dich toll beschenken.  und nett verwöhnen  

Viele Grüße und bis bald

Guido​


----------



## Sunnybubbles (25. Februar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> 150 mm feder weg geil



aaach angeber   
ich bin ja so VOLL UND GANZ zufrieden mit meinen 75mm Federweg..!!!
..naja funktionierenden 35mm..
..gefühlten 2mm..   
oh man wenn ich mal geld hab, darf ich hier auch mein neues rädchen posten..


----------



## Enrgy (25. Februar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> 150 mm feder weg geil


  Wozu braucht man im KFL 150mm Federweg??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (25. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man im KFL 150mm Federweg??



zum angeben   
lass dem jungen seinen spass  .. wenns ihn doch glücklich macht..


----------



## hama687 (25. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man im KFL 150mm Federweg??



dat ist ganz einfach kyrill hatt seine schäden hinterlassen  

So zum Bike ich hatte heute das Vergnügen es bei besten KFL Schlamm Wetter zu testen Sram hält das was es verspricht einfach nur  Der Fopx Dämpfer Stinkt mir jewtzt schon auf grund dessen er kein Lockout hatt und ich auf der Straße doch ziemlich Lahm deshlab vorran komme ... Das Schwingenj System von Ginat hält aber das was es sagt nur dann Federn wenn es Federn soll tut es im Gelände auf jeden fall Straße ka schwer zu beschreiben... Rock Shox Gabel ist ohne Zweifel  

Das Wichtigste heute muss noch nen andera Lenker dran das ist mir eindeutig zu Chillig die Position naja kommt der alte Race Lenker halt drann 

Also dann noch nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## ralf (25. Februar 2007)

Hey Alex,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Sieht toll aus!  

Nun lese ich hier, daß Du schon wieder diverse Änderungen planst ...  

Bedenke: Die letzten Monate bist Du auf einem *Trek mit reiner Racegeometrie* gefahren. Klar, daß Dir der Umstieg auf das krasse Gegenteil nun erst einmal befremdlich vorkommt.
Für Ratschläge ist hier eigentlich jemand anderes zuständig ...   ... aber hierzu dann doch einmal meinen Rat:

- Gewöhne Dich erst eimal die nächsten 500 km an die neue Geometrie. Wenn Du dann immer noch Veränderungen möchtest, mache es dann. Bis dahin gib dem Bike aber die Chance sich zu bewähren. Ich bin so etwas noch nie gefahren, aber soweit ich weiß, muß sich diese Bikegattung so anfühlen wie Du es beschreibst.

So long,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (25. Februar 2007)

so hab mal den "taxi" lenker ab gemacht und den racer lenke dran fühlt sich schon eindeutig schöner an aber fox muss sich echt erst bewähren

*edit*

ja ich warte auch schon auf franks meinung aber bisher nitte


----------



## Cheetah (25. Februar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> so hab mal den "taxi" lenker ab gemacht und den racer lenke dran fühlt sich schon eindeutig schöner an aber fox muss sich echt erst bewähren
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ja ich warte auch schon auf franks meinung aber bisher nitte


 
Nun denn, das Bike gefällt mir. 
Die Dämpferprobleme sollest du auch in den Griff kriegen. Mach mal mehrere Testfahrten auf derselben Strecke und ändere immer nur eine Einstellung. Am Besten, für noch Protokoll über Einstellungen und Ergebnis. Einen halben Tag ins Setup investieren und du hast es im Griff.


----------



## Schnegge (26. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man im KFL 150mm Federweg??



Hallo Alex,

wenn ich mir deine eigene Kritik an deinem Neuem durchlese, erscheint mir die Frage von Volker gar nicht mehr so abwegig. Du hast dir ein echt tolles downhill orintiertes All-Mountain-Bike zugelegt  .

Deine erste Kritik: Im Gelände arbeiten Hiterbau und Dämpfer perfekt, auf der Strasse aber nicht  . Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Aber schau dir mal deiner Bereifung an: Das sind speziell für trail und Downhill konzepierte Kendas mit extra "Klebe"-Eigenschaften auf Felsen und guten Grip auf losem Untergrung  . Also auf der Strasse bremsen die Dinger garantiert  

Deine zweite Kritik: Der gekröpfte und wahrscheinlich auch breitere Lenker. Auf Trails und Downhills braucht man schonmal einen Lenker mit dem man etwas mehr Gewalt über das Steuer hat. Von der Geometrie her wird dein Neues deutlich wendiger ein als dein Altes, das geht jedoch auf die Laufruhe bei schnellen Abfahrten... Daher der bewußt nicht Race-orientierte Lenker  

Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen, auf Ralfs Tip zu höhren und erst einmal ein par 100 Kilometer mit dem bike zurückzulegen. Dann wirst du feststellen, dass die Komponenten bewusst so ausgewählt wurden. Die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten macht nämlich einen sehr guten Eindruck  

Also dann, hoffentlich bis mal wieder Mittwochs
Jörg


----------



## juchhu (26. Februar 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> So ich muss mich absofort wieder zurück melden *Ich danke dem Verkäufer der mich insgesamt 8 mal beratne hatt viel mit mir diskutiert hatt er hatt mich nun doch vom besten überzeugt*
> ...
> Gruss Alex


 
Na, das war wohl für den Verkäufer eher Schmerzensgeld statt Marge. 



hama687 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Wichtigste heute *muss noch nen andera Lenker dran* das ist mir eindeutig zu Chillig die Position naja kommt der alte Race Lenker halt drann
> 
> Also dann noch nen schönen Sonntag


 
Sag mal, was habt Ihr denn bei den 8 Beratungsterminen so besprochen,
wenn Du gleich als erste Handlung den Lenker tauschen willst. 



ralf schrieb:


> ...
> - *Gewöhne Dich erst eimal die nächsten 500 km an die neue Geometrie*. Wenn Du dann immer noch Veränderungen möchtest, mache es dann. Bis dahin gib dem Bike aber die Chance sich zu bewähren. Ich bin so etwas noch nie gefahren, *aber soweit ich weiß, muß sich diese Bikegattung so anfühlen wie Du es beschreibst*.
> 
> So long,
> Gruß Ralf


 
 



Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> wenn ich mir deine eigene Kritik an deinem Neuem durchlese, erscheint mir die Frage von Volker gar nicht mehr so abwegig. Du hast dir ein echt tolles downhill orintiertes All-Mountain-Bike zugelegt  .
> 
> ...


 
Volle Zustimmung.  

Nimm noch Franks Rat an und für Dich selbst 2-3 Stunden Zeit, geh ins Gelände mit Luftpumpe und Dämpferpumpe. Dann optimierst Du das Fahrverhalten und insbesondere das Federungs- und Dämpfungsverhalten. 
Bei 150 mm und der Geometrie wirst Du auf Straße mit dem Ding nicht viel Freude haben. Aber ehrlich, wenn Du Straße schrubben willst, kauf Dir einen Renner.
Das Bike schreit nach speziellen Trails in der Hardt, am Lüderich oder rund um die Dhünntalsperre. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (27. Februar 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Deine erste Kritik: Im Gelände arbeiten Hiterbau und Dämpfer perfekt, auf der Strasse aber nicht  . Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Aber schau dir mal deiner Bereifung an: Das sind speziell für trail und Downhill konzepierte Kendas mit extra "Klebe"-Eigenschaften auf Felsen und guten Grip auf losem Untergrung  . Also auf der Strasse bremsen die Dinger garantiert
> 
> Jörg



naja die hören sich auf teer so an als ob nen helikopter starten würde, aber tatsache ist mit dem race lenker fahre ich angenehmer 

Ist schon ein Klasse Bike auch wenn ich morgen bestimmt hinter euch her hecheln muss   Naja hatt sich nichts geändert wah


----------



## Montana (27. Februar 2007)

Also auf den *Sound* bin ich ja mal gespannt .... mal sehen wer lauter ist  

Ich bin mit meinem *Chopper Lenker *sehr zufrieden ... man muss abundzu mal wechseln .... und im Alter ist das besser so  ...  

Hinterherhecheln musst *Du* doch nicht ... du bist doch richtig  im Training ... ich dagegen   ... na ja man kann nicht alles haben und es gibt auch sooooo viele andere extrem nette  Sachen.  

Viele Grüße und bis morgen.

Guido



hama687 schrieb:


> naja die *hören sich auf teer so an als ob nen helikopter starten würde*, aber tatsache ist mit dem *race lenker fahre ich angenehmer*
> 
> Ist schon ein Klasse Bike auch wenn ich morgen bestimmt hinter euch her hecheln muss   Naja hatt sich nichts geändert wah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (27. Februar 2007)

Schade das ich morgen keine Zeit habe, ich habe nämlich meine ganz eigene KFL Waffe fertig !!  

@ Hama:

Auch wenn ich denke das Bike ist zuviel des guten, wünsche ich dir diesmal lange Freude daran.


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Februar 2007)

Nachdem zwischenzeitlich 6 Teilnehmer angemeldet waren, gingen wir fast nur zu zweit auf die gewohnte montägliche Grundlagenaudauerrunde. Aber nur fast  [email protected] hat das LastMinuteBiking wörtlich genommen und hätte [email protected] nicht noch kurz im Forum vorbeigeschaut, wären wir ohne ihn gestertet  Somit sind auch schon alle Biker genannt.

Es ging bei Nieselregen erst wie üblich auf die Flughafenrunde. Am Kreisverkehr bogen wir dieses mal rechts ab und fuhren die normale Zugangsstraße zum Aggerstadion. Ralf übernahm die Führung und musste erst einmal eingebremst werden. Weiter ein kleines Stück an der Sieg entlang bevor wir um die Friedrich-Wilhelm-Hütte herum und Richtung Spich radelten. Dort ging es auf die Felder über Uckendorf nach Lülsdorf, wo wir wieder auf die altbekannte Strecke trafen und unterhalb des Rheindamms nach Langel und schließlich Zündorf rollten. Hier gingen unsere Ansätze zum Grundlagentraining etwas auseinander  Während ich meinen Puls bei 130 halten wollte, wollten die anderen bei Gegenwind das Tempo halten. Weiter ging es über die Felder nach Urbach und schließlich Grengel, wo ich mich von Ralf und Bernhard verabschiedete. Während die beiden über Leidenhausen Richtung Rath rollten, habe ich mich wieder auf den Weg zurück nach Zündorf gemacht.

Strecke: keine Ahnung
Zeit: 3 Stunden

Bess demnähx
Lars


----------



## Montana (27. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Martin zu Deinem Geburtstag  

Feier recht nett und lass Dich toll beschenken.  

Viele Grüße und bis bald

Guido​


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. Februar 2007)

hallo 
hab mein kleines schwarzes eben vom onkel doc geholt, es geht ihm wieder gut, morgen bin ich also wohl dabei! ich bin auch wieder fit genug denk ich (hoff ich..)
muss noch grad ein fettes lob an den Zweiraddoktor in Merheim aussprechen.. beide bremsen für 18,50 nachgeschaut, wovon schon allein 8,50 neue bremsbeläge waren.     
hätt ich das dingen an die unglaublich service und supportbereite Firma mit M   ins Schwabenland geschickt, wär ich soviel ja schon fast fürs porto hin-und zurück los gewesen!!    un so hat die reparatur 24 stunden und nicht 4 wochen gedauert. 
also man sieht sich morgen bei bestem kflradelwetter  
lg


----------



## Redking (27. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man im KFL 150mm Federweg??



Du Volker ich fahr ab und an mit 170/178mm im KFL rum! 

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. 
Auf das es sehr lange hält: 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (27. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Martin zu Deinem Geburtstag ​
> 
> Feier recht nett und lass Dich toll beschenken.  ​
> Viele Grüße und bis bald​
> ...


 
Danke für Deinen Glückwunsch.
Gleich gibt es was Leckeres zu essen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Lars,

schönen Dank fürs Guiden. Eine abgewandelte Strecke brachte mal etwas Abwechslung in die Montagsrunde.  Können wir gerne in Zukunft öfter mal variieren.



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Während ich meinen Puls bei 130 halten wollte, wollten die anderen bei Gegenwind das Tempo halten.



Sorry, keine böse Absicht. Aber Du hattest vorher auch nicht gesagt, dass Du nach Pulsuhr fahren wolltest...  

Ich hatte übrigens von Rath nach Rath ca. 61 km, 165 hm und einen Schnitt von 22,2 km/h.

Auch bis demnächst
Ralf


----------



## Montana (27. Februar 2007)

Den Zweirad Doktor hat der Alex ja auch schon besucht und ganz gute Heilung seines Fahrrads erfahren  Super, dass Du wieder fit bist  

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr Beiden morgen mit tollen neuen bzw. reparierten bikes an unserer wüsten KFL Schlammschlacht teilnehmen würdet   

Gruß Guido





Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo
> hab mein kleines schwarzes eben vom onkel doc geholt, es geht ihm wieder gut, morgen bin ich also wohl dabei! ich bin auch wieder fit genug denk ich (hoff ich..)
> muss noch grad ein fettes lob an den Zweiraddoktor in Merheim aussprechen.. beide bremsen für 18,50 nachgeschaut, wovon schon allein 8,50 neue bremsbeläge waren.
> hätt ich das dingen an die unglaublich service und supportbereite Firma mit M   ins Schwabenland geschickt, wär ich soviel ja schon fast fürs porto hin-und zurück los gewesen!!    un so hat die reparatur 24 stunden und nicht 4 wochen gedauert.
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Februar 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Eine abgewandelte Strecke brachte mal etwas Abwechslung in die Montagsrunde.  Können wir gerne in Zukunft öfter mal variieren.



da lässt sich bestimmt noch einiges machen


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Du Volker ich fahr ab und an mit 170/178mm im KFL rum!


Du weißt aber auch, worauf du dich da bewegst und wirst den Federweg beizeiten artgerecht nutzen  .
Der gute Hama scheint sich ob seiner ersten Eigenkritik am neuen Bike da nicht so ganz im Klaren zu sein... 
Es wird aber nicht lange dauern, und er wird den gewonnenen Komfort nicht mehr gegen scheinbar zügigeres Fortkommen auf Asphalt tauschen wollen. An ein mehr an Federweg hat man sich äußerst schnell gewöhnt - andersrum wirds da schon schwieriger. Mir macht ne Tour auf dem Hardtail mit 60mm Gabel inzwischen überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr, auch wenn das Ding am Berg weitaus besser geht.

Mal ehrlich: ich hab die Giant Modelle auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst und finde sie garnicht so übel. Ansprechende Optik und gutes Fahwerk zu günstigen Preisen. Rest der Anbauteile kann man über die Jahre nach Bedarf tauschen. Muß man aber nicht - ich fahre zB. an meinem Jek seit 5 Jahren mit den original Kurbeln und Naben - dabei sind die Coda-Teile ja hier sowas von verschrien, daß man glauben muß, die schaffens nicht mal aus dem Laden. Alles Quark! 
Aber für meinen Geschmack ist die Spanne zwischen den kurzhubigen Giant-Modellen und den 150mm-Freeridern zu groß. Nix mit angenehmen 130mm dazwischen.
Vielleicht muß man die aber einfach nur mal probefahren, um einen anderen Eindruck zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß beim Schlammsuhlen heute abend...


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> Mal ehrlich: ich hab die Giant Modelle auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst und finde sie garnicht so übel. Ansprechende Optik und gutes Fahwerk zu günstigen Preisen. Rest der Anbauteile kann man über die Jahre nach Bedarf tauschen. Muß man aber nicht - ich fahre zB. an meinem Jek seit 5 Jahren mit den original Kurbeln und Naben - dabei sind die Coda-Teile ja hier sowas von verschrien, daß man glauben muß, die schaffens nicht mal aus dem Laden. Alles Quark!
> Aber für meinen Geschmack ist die Spanne zwischen den kurzhubigen Giant-Modellen und den 150mm-Freeridern zu groß. Nix mit angenehmen 130mm dazwischen.
> Vielleicht muß man die aber einfach nur mal probefahren, um einen anderen Eindruck zu bekommen.
> ...


 
130 mm ist out. Das sind langhubige Racer bzw. Normaltourer.
150 mm ist Enduro oder bestenfall Freeride light mit max. 3% Fettanteil.  
Bei 170 mm fängt Freeride an.

Die 130-170 mm Klasse tobt heute in der 11-16 kg Kategorie.
Das neue Specialized S-Works Enduro SL liegt mit Pedalen und 150 mm Federweg vorne und hinten unter 13 kg.  

Damit verschiebt sich der Anwendungsbereich immer mehr zu Gunsten der langhubigen Bikes. Durch 'intelligente' Federtechnik oder Lockout liegen sie am Berg nur wenige Kilo über echten Racern und bergab sehen die Racer bestenfalls das Rücklicht.

Ich schraube gerade an einem Kontakt für Enduro/Freeride-Bikes in der 150/170mm Kategorie. Die Preise zaubern einem ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht. 

Apropo Lächeln: Software-Problem mit MM gelöst?
Angebot steht noch, z.B. morgen 11.00 Uhr?

VG Martin


----------



## Balu. (28. Februar 2007)

> 130 mm ist out... Damit verschiebt sich der Anwendungsbereich immer mehr zu Gunsten der langhubigen Bikes.



Fahrwerkstechnik statt Fahrtechnik ?!?  

Und das von dir


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Fahrwerkstechnik statt Fahrtechnik ?!?
> 
> Und das von dir


 
Unglaublich, aber war.

Ich bin zwar fast fünf Jahre lang mit 'nur' 80 mm vorne und hinten fast überall runtergeknallt, wo die Mehrheit (der Tourer- und Enduro-Fahrer) dankend abwinkt.

Fakt ist aber, dass bei allen Herstellern der unaufhaltsame Trend zu leichteren, langhubigeren und Ausstattung mit 'intelligenter' Feder-/Dämpfertechnik festzustellen ist.

Wer grundsätzlich einen großen Anwendungsbereich wünscht,
wird bei einem heutigen Neukauf gut beraten sein,
sich die neuen Bikes ab 130 mm anzuschauen.

Die Mehrheit ist eher gewillt mehr Geld für bessere Fahrwerkstechnik auszugeben, als selber oder unter Anleitung zig Stunden in Fahrtechniktraining zu investieren.

In anderen Bereiche ist dieser Trend auch zu beobachten.
Porsche mit aktiven Fahrwerkmanagement (Stichwort ESP) sind in meinen Augen keine echten Sportwagen mehr.

So gelingt es Hinzi und Kunzi einen solchen fremdkontrollierten Sportwagen leichter in den Grenzbereich zu bewegen.
Sollte allerdings dann die Technik an ihre Regel- oder gar physikalische Grenzen stossen, erfolgt der Abflug 'unangekündigt', und ein kontrolliertes manuelles Abfangen ist mangels Wissen und Erfahrung nahezu unmöglich.

Dieser Umstand läßt sich auf langhubige Bike fast 1:1 übertragen.


----------



## Balu. (28. Februar 2007)

> Sollte allerdings dann die Technik an ihre Regel- oder gar physikalische Grenzen stossen, erfolgt der Abflug 'unangekündigt', und ein kontrolliertes manuelles Abfangen ist mangels Wissen und Erfahrung nahezu unmöglich.
> 
> Dieser Umstand läßt sich auf langhubige Bike fast 1:1 übertragen.



 

Der Grenzbereich bei Fullys kommt später, ist aber kleiner, was bei Selbstüberschätzung zu fataleren Chrashes führen kann.


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Der Grenzbereich bei Fullys kommt später, ist aber kleiner, was bei Selbstüberschätzung zu fataleren Chrashes führen kann.


 
Na, wusste ich doch, dass wir auf einer Linie sind. 

Als ich 1993 meinen ersten leistungsstarken PKW (5er mit 4,2 l und knapp 400 PS auf der HA) gekauft habe, gab es noch kein aktives Fahrwerksmanagement bis auf ABS.

Am dritten Tag fuhr ich bei regennasser Straße eine Autobahnunterführung runter mit ca. 110-120 km/h. Im Scheitelpunkt der Kurve schaltete das elektrohydraulische Getrieb (Sportstellung, Drehmoment optimiert) vom 
3. in den 2. Gang. Der Wagen machte einen Riesensatz nach vorne, und der Leistungsüberschuss stellt in der Kurve den Wagen sofort quer, und ich rutschte auf die Betonfahrbahnabgrenzung zur Hauptspur zu. 
Aus der Situation bin ich nur ohne Unfall rausgekommen, weil ich kurz vorher einen Fahrtechnikkurs (bei BMW, nix mit MTB ) gemacht hatte.
Danach hatte ich einen höllischen Respekt vor 1,8 t unkontrollierbarer Masse. Aber geil war die Kiste trotzdem.

Naja, Sturm- und Drangzeit. Heute mahnt mich meine Frau immer, doch wenigsten die angegebene Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu fahren. 
Man wird halt ruhiger mit dem Alter.


----------



## Balu. (28. Februar 2007)

Fahrtechnikkurse und Fahrsicherheitskurse kann ich überhaupt nur jedem Empfehlen ... und das Glücksgefühl sein Bike/Auto besser beherschen zu können hält auch länger vor als das Gefühl seinen Konsumdrang befriedigt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikkurse und Fahrsicherheitskurse kann ich überhaupt nur jedem Empfehlen ... und das Glücksgefühl sein Bike/Auto besser beherschen zu können hält auch länger vor als *das Gefühl seinen Konsumdrang befriedigt zu haben.*


 
Genau, deshalb habe ich entsagt, also Allem.  
Keine Drogen, keine Frauen, keine Autos.  

OKOK, leicht übertrieben.  
Eine Frau, meine Ehefrau, trotzdem keine Drogen (bis auf ab und zu ein bisschen Alkohol) und kein eigenes Auto mehr. 
Wenn ich eins brauche, leihe/miete ich mir eins.
Da das Büro im Haus ist, lohnt sich ein Auto nicht mehr, was regelmäßig mehr als eine Woche ungenutzt auf dem Stellplatz steht.

Aber ein neues Bike wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Balu. (28. Februar 2007)

> Keine Drogen, keine Frauen, keine Autos.



Hey, was haben kiffen und ****en mit Konsumdrang zu tun ??   





P.S:
Wir sollten Guidos Thread nicht so zuspammen ...


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Hey, was haben kiffen und ****en mit Konsumdrang zu tun ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kommt auf den Konsum und die Konsumgüter an.

PS: OK, over and out.


----------



## i-men (28. Februar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Als ich 1993 meinen ersten leistungsstarken PKW (5er mit 4,2 l und knapp 400 PS auf der HA) gekauft habe,



Dazu fällt mir nur folgende Gegebenheit ein. Mehr brauch ich nicht zu schreiben.

Der Hase und das Pferd

Eines Tages machen die beiden einen Spaziergang im nahen Moor.
Dabei versinkt das Pferd bis zum Hals im Sumpf und kann sich nicht
mehr allein befreien. Der Hase will seinen Freund natürlich retten,
er ist aber selbst viel zu schwach dazu. Also rennt der Hase zurück
zum Bauernhof um den Bauern zu holen, kann ihn aber nicht finden.
Der Bauer ist nämlich mit dem Traktor auf dem Feld. In seiner Not
klaut der Hase den Autoschlüssel und nimmt das Auto des Bauern,
einen BMW. Der Hase fährt mit dem BMW ins Moor, befestigt am Auto
das Abschleppseil und wirft das andere Ende dem Pferd um den Hals.
So wird das Pferd gerettet und es verspricht dem Hasen sich zu
revanchieren. Bald darauf plumpst der Hase in eine tiefe Wasserpfütze und
kommt nicht mehr allein heraus. In seiner Not ruft er das Pferd,
um ihm zu helfen. Das Pferd möchte nun auch den BMW holen, um den Hasen
zu
retten. Leider ist das Pferd viel zu gross und schafft es nicht, in das
Auto einzusteigen. Da kommt dem Pferd eine geniale Idee. Es geht zurück
zu der Wasserpfütze, stellt sich einfach darüber und fährt seine ganze
Männlichkeit aus, bis sich der Hase daran festhalten kann. So zieht das
Pferd den Hasen aus dem Wasser.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte:
Wenn man ein ordentliches Gerät hat, braucht man keinen BMW, um einen
Hasen an Land zu ziehen. 

So nun wieder ernst werden.
Ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ich es heute abend schaffe. Da ich unterwegs bin kann mich u.U. auch nicht abmelden. Also wenn ich nicht am TP bin, nicht warten (hättet Ihr doch sonst, oder? )


----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur folgende Gegebenheit ein. Mehr brauch ich nicht zu schreiben.
> 
> Der Hase und das Pferd
> 
> ...


 
Alt, aber gut. 

Da ich damals im Außendienst gearbeitet habe und rund 50.000 km im Jahr gefahren bin, wollte ich Vollausstattung und hohe Leistung/Geschwindigkeit.

Ich bin froh, dass ich jetzt seit einigen Jahren kaum noch aus beruflichen Gründen Auto fahren muss. Damals war das Stress pur.
Wenn ich heute mal fahren muss, macht es mir wieder Spass, und ich lasse es locker und langsam angehen.

Ich hab halt ein bisschen länger gebraucht, um die mir wichtigeren Dinge zu erkennen.


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2007)

Moment mal, das Thema (   +  ) ist doch wirklich interessant.
Bitte um weitere Details  

Gruß _Guido_

@ Ingo, ich hoffe das Du dabei bist ... ansonsten bis demnächst

@ all Ich baue auf euch .... ihr müsst dabei sein ... bei unserer Schlammtour





Balu. schrieb:


> Hey, was haben *kiffen und ****en *mit Konsumdrang zu tun ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Februar 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> @ all Ich baue auf euch .... ihr müsst dabei sein ... bei unserer Schlammtour



ICH BIN DABEI!!  heute mal wieder motiviert!! solangs nich zu schnell wird  un mein rad scharrt auch schon mit den hufen.. ääh pedalen ^^


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ICH BIN DABEI!!  heute mal wieder motiviert!! solangs nich zu schnell wird  un mein rad scharrt auch schon mit den hufen.. ääh pedalen ^^




Super ...Du bist ' ne *richtige KFLerin *.  .... es wird auch nicht zu schnell ... Versprochen  ... Ich würde mir wünschen Jörg würde ´ne Zeitlang guiden und wir trennen uns dann später ...

Ich muss auch wieder pünktlich am Parkplatz sein und von dort schnellstens nach Hause rasen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Februar 2007)

weiß noch nicht, ob ich es gleich schaffe. wartet nicht auf mich, drehe sonst später eine straßenrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (28. Februar 2007)

ich bin unmotiviert 

werde samstag mit UDO1 wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. März 2007)

so, ich bin leider zehn mintuen zu spät aus dem büro raus und dann gestern noch eine asphalttour über rath, rösrath, altenrath gefahren und habe es somit pünktlich zum zweiten termin am aggerstadion geschafft. wahner heide ist eine nette alternative wenn man es zeitlich nicht anders einrichten kann  ich bin mir sicher, ihr hattet auch ohne mich spaß im kf


----------



## hama687 (1. März 2007)

danke fürs guiden guido Naja der Kf sieht ja echt Scheise aus glaub werd mich erst mal in der Heide einfahren müssen...


----------



## onkeldueres (1. März 2007)

Hi hama,wie war die erste Tour?Gibts noch was zum nachstellen?Wenn ja komm rein und bring ne halbe Stunde Zeit mit,ham halt im moment viel zu tun in der Werkstatt.


----------



## hama687 (1. März 2007)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Hi hama,wie war die erste Tour?Gibts noch was zum nachstellen?Wenn ja komm rein und bring ne halbe Stunde Zeit mit,ham halt im moment viel zu tun in der Werkstatt.



Nein hatt alles bestens geklappt, das Dämpfer/ Feder Setup da muss ich noch was Basteln Auf den etwas steileren Trails Bergab muss ich noch was rumfummeln irgendwie "springt" mir meine momentane einstellung etwas zu sehr 

Also die Schaltung ist echt der hammer 3 cm Schlamm und Sram Schaltet noch   Und die Bremsen sind auch einfach nur Klasse 

Hatte gestern zwar leichte Rückenschmerzen Aber das ist woll auch nur noch ne frage der Zeit bis ich die richtige Sitz Position gefunden habe 

Achso zur Tour am anfang hatt uns Schnegge gewohnt schnell in die Hardt geführt wo es dann langsam Bergauf ging, weil ich woll was lahm war konnt es Schnegge nicht mehr halten und ist ne schnelle Tour zusammen mit Bernhardt gefahren wo die abgebliben sind weis ich nicht.. Wir sind hoch zum Naturfreunde Haus und dann Runter in den KF und trotz 2,5er Reifen geht es Bergab geil ab! Noch Hoch auf den Tütberg von dort aus runter gekämpft durch 40 cm Tiefen Schlamm über die Röhren und Wurzeltrail wieder hoch, weiter zum Schlamm Trail welcher bis auf 3 große Bäume "fast" befahrbar war... Der anschliesende "Race" Fab komplett runter ist komplett zu mit Bäumen und es standen auch noch genug Schief Naja weiter gings richtung Startpunkt und ab nach Hause



Montana schrieb:


> Guido
> 
> BTW : Der Osten rules ...



und das zählt immer noch


----------



## bikekiller (1. März 2007)

Auch hier sei einmal kurz "Hallo" gesagt !    

Ich lese, dass ihr fleissig im Regen und Schnee und Matsch biken geht. Respekt !

Die Saison ist so gut wie eröffnet, jedenfalls aus Sicht der Branche... wünsche allen im KFL thread schöne gemeinsame Touren in 2007 und sicherlich werde ich die ein oder andere Mittwochsrunde begleiten, wenn die Wege wieder trocken sind. 

Schön, dass es so treue Wegbegleiter gibt, so finden sich jede Woche wieder neu begeisterte Biker rund um Montana zusammen zum biken und klönen und feiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. März 2007)

*  KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* Bericht   * 

* 28.02.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  * Schnegge und Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

Alex @ hama687
Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter
Guido @ Montana
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Kerstin @ Sunnybubbles


Hmmmmm â¦. Schwierige Sache diesen Bericht zu schreiben â¦ Also, _hama687_ hat ein richtig tolles neues bike und unsere kleine Gruppe von *wirklich wahren und unerschrockenen KFLern + in *startete zÃ¼gig gemÃ¼tlich Richtung Hardt und bestieg dort ein paar HÃ¼gelchen. Dabei stellt sich heraus, dass das eingeschlagene Tempo dem Einen viel zu langsam und dem Anderen (Hier ein besonderer GruÃ an den _Juniorchef_  â  â¦ das wird schon wieder â¦â) viel zu schnell war. Also teilen wir uns flott auf und _Schnegge_ und _bernhardwalter_ rasten   Richtung Herkenrath und die lahmen SÃ¤cke   cruisten Richtung NFH Hardt, dann zum TP BGlL und dort in den KF. Wie Alex schon schrieb drehten wir eine kleine aber feine _Montana_ *KF Wellness trail Runde*. Leider sind Matsche trail und unser bewÃ¤hrter KF Einstieg wohl noch eine Ewigkeit unfahrbar. Schade aber es gibt ja genÃ¼gend Alternativen. In hohem Tempo ging es Richtung Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck und _Montana_ raste dann so schnell es ging nach Hause. Um 22:25 Uhr lag er schon in der heiÃen Badewanne. 


*Besonderheiten:* Danke an _Schnegge_ fÃ¼r Geduld und guiden des schnellen Duos â¦. Danke an _hama687_ und _sunnybubbles_ fÃ¼r die nette Begleitung. durch den wilden, wÃ¼sten und windigen KF.  

*Neuer Termin :* stellt sehr wahrscheinlich _Schnegge _ein â da _Montana_ mal wieder Pause macht. 

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Schnegge (3. März 2007)

Ich hab den Bernhard über Matsch und Asphalt (dazwischen gabs nix anders  ) über Herkenrath, Spitze, Dürschied. Unterbörsch, Linde und Bärbroich geschickt.  Zurück gings dann durch die Hardt. Ach ja: Fiese Rampen waren auch dabei... 

Und nun zu was wichtigem:

Guido kann am Mittwoch nicht love: ) zum KFL und ich kann noch nicht 100 prozentig sagen wie lange ich arbeiten muss  ...

Also, *wer kann am Mittwoch und fühlt sich in der Lage ein wenig im KF zu guiden?*  Bitte Eintrag im LMB machen! Wenn ich kann komme ich garantiert und stehe auch als guide zur Verfügung... je nach Anzahl von Leuten und guidewilligen, werdens dann wieder ein oder zwei Gruppen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## hama687 (4. März 2007)

würde gerne kenne mich aber zur zeit nicht wirklich aus im kf da ist mir das zu nervig wegen bäumen umzukehen


----------



## ralf (4. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> würde gerne kenne mich aber zur zeit nicht wirklich aus im kf da ist mir das zu nervig wegen bäumen umzukehen



... na, da drüber zu hopsen dürfte für Dein neues Bike doch kein Problem darstellen ... oder ...   ...  

Nee, aber Spaß beiseite: Die Herausforderung würde ich Mittwoch schon gerne annehmen, kann aber leider nicht. Für diesen Winter hat es mich wiederholt gesundheitlich erwischt. Dieses mal hatte/habe ich eine echte Grippe. Viele Tage habe ich das Bett nicht verlassen. K.A. wann ich wieder auf's Bike komme. 
Ob ich den Freitagtermin halten kann   steht auch noch in den Sternen (hallo Martin  ).

Allen KFLern jedenfalls viel Spaß im Forst.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bibi1952 (4. März 2007)

Hallo KFL-Team,
am Mittwochabend habe ich frei und kann endlich mal mit euch fahren. Hoffentlich findest sich bald ein Guide. Ich verfahre mich schon im Hellen im KF.
VG Werner


----------



## juchhu (4. März 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ...
> Für diesen Winter hat es mich wiederholt gesundheitlich erwischt. Dieses mal hatte/habe ich eine echte Grippe. Viele Tage habe ich das Bett nicht verlassen. K.A. wann ich wieder auf's Bike komme.
> Ob ich den Freitagtermin halten kann  steht auch noch in den Sternen (hallo Martin  ).
> 
> ...


 
Mann, mann, mann, Du hast ja diesen Winter echt die Seuche abonniert. 
Kuriere Dich jetzt mal richtig aus
und lasse es dann langsam angehen. 

Erstmal gute Besserung.  

Wg. Freitag mach Dir keinen Kopf.  
Ich habe mich sehr über Deine Anmeldung gefreut. 
Leider bin ich am Freitag ja auch nicht dabei, 
weil ich zum Arbeits- und Jahrestreffen der DIMB nach Bärnfels (bei Nürnberg) anreisen werde.
Nachdem ein paar andere Buddies gehört haben,
dass ich gar nicht anwesend sein werde,
wollen sie nun auch nicht mehr kommen. 

Wenn da nicht schnell ein paar Anmeldung hinzukommen,
brauche ich gar keinen Tisch zu bestellen.  

Volker @enrgy (wie vor ihm auch schon Guido @Montana) regte diese Woche an, zukünftig bei besserem, vor allen Dingen wärmeren Wetter den Kölner Tisch im Anschluss einer Tour in einem Biergarten auslaufen zu lassen. Ich halte es für eine gute Idee. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (5. März 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann, Du hast ja diesen Winter echt die Seuche abonniert.
> Kuriere Dich jetzt mal richtig aus
> und lasse es dann langsam angehen.
> 
> ...



sag mal martin wieso schriebste eigentlich einen tisch aus wenn du denn eh nicht statt finden lassen kannst?


----------



## juchhu (5. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> sag mal martin wieso schriebste eigentlich einen tisch aus wenn du denn eh nicht statt finden lassen kannst?


 
Ich glaube, da hast DU was falsch verstanden.

heißt der Kölner Tisch nicht Martins Kölner Tisch oder direkt Martins Tisch (Martinsgans kenne ich ja noch  ).
eingeladen sind alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
die in der Region Köln/Bergisches Land aktiv sind. Denn in erster Linie soll der Kölner Tisch aber ein Treffpunkt sein, um alte und neue Gesichter zu treffen, von Touren und MTB-Erlebnissen zu erzählen und neue zu planen - eben alles, was in einer Gemeinschaft besser geht oder mehr Spass macht und mit Mountainbiken zu tun hat.
Dies ist völlig unabhängig von meiner Person.
Werde ich - wie vorgesehen - einen Tisch auf den Namen Kölner Tisch für Freitag bestellen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich doch noch ein paar Mountainbiker anmelden und kommen.
Fakt ist, dass ich persönlich am Freitag nicht dabei sein kann, wie ich auch schon im Kölner Tisch Thread es angekündigt habe. Da es am Samstag, 10.03.2007, um 09:00 Uhr in Bärnfels mit dem DIMB-Aktiventreffen losgeht, habe ich mich entschlossen, schon freitags anzureisen. Schließlich sind das über 400 km.
Ich bin sicher, dass es auch ohne mich geht.  

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (5. März 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast DU was falsch verstanden.
> 
> heißt der Kölner Tisch nicht Martins Kölner Tisch oder direkt Martins Tisch (Martinsgans kenne ich ja noch  ).
> eingeladen sind alle Frauen und Männer, also Mountainbiker,
> ...



das alles beantwortet ja nicht meine frage wieso du denn etwas rein stellst was du eigentlich gar nicht anbietest das ist so als ob Guido ne Tour rein stellt und sagt trefft euch mal fahren könnt ihr ja auch ohne mich


----------



## juchhu (5. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> das alles beantwortet ja nicht meine frage wieso du denn etwas rein stellst was du eigentlich gar nicht anbietest das ist so als ob Guido ne Tour rein stellt und sagt trefft euch mal fahren könnt ihr ja auch ohne mich


 
Weil ich offensichtlich im Gegensatz zu Dir einen Unterschied zwischen Tour anbieten/guiden und zum Kölner Tisch einladen sehen.

Ich hatte letzte Woche Guido gefragt, ob er den 'Tischherren/Moderator' am Freitag machen kann, da er an dem Wochenende seine Kinder 'betreut', hat er verständlicherweise keine Zeit.

Alex, statt hier Haare zu spalten, was hältst Du davon, 
mich oder vielleicht lieber Guido am Freitag zu vertreten?
Brauchst ja auch nicht alleine zu kommen.  

Dann haben die Mountainbiker einen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (5. März 2007)

muss am Freitag bis 19 Uhr arbeiten das wird woll eher nichts aber danke fürs angebot


----------



## juchhu (5. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> muss am Freitag bis 19 Uhr arbeiten das wird woll eher nichts aber danke fürs angebot


 
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Pepin (5. März 2007)

na gibt es heute keine Montagstour?


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. März 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> na gibt es heute keine Montagstour?



ich werde es heute wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen oder nur für eine kleine laufrunde zeit haben.


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. März 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> na gibt es heute keine Montagstour?




Hallo Michael,

stelle einen Termin ein dann werde ich auch mitfahren,z.Z. ist die Terminierung bei mir etwas schwierig,Lust zu fahren hätte ich aber schon.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Schnegge (5. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hab ich Zeit  , aber erst ab 18:20. Ich stell' mal was rein  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (6. März 2007)

*@ all KFLer -innen & friends *

Im Moment ist ja irgendwie etwas Ruhe  hier im KF und in der Umgebung. Es sieht leider auch so aus, dass  die Mittwochs Tour diesmal ausfällt  *Ich kann definitiv nicht *und bei _Schnegge_ ist es auch mehr als fraglich. Die anderen beiden potentiellen guides _Ralf _und _Alex_ sind auch nicht fit oder so ähnlich. Ist aber alles kein Problem - nächste Woche geht es dann wieder ganz normal weiter  

Aber daher aus diesem Grund mal was Anderes an dieser Stelle. Thema *CTFs *und *bikefestival **Frühjahr 2007*. Ich plane für mich mal  Folgendes ein :

*1. Apr 07*
5. Rhodius CTF, RSF Brohltal
52 / 38 / 19 km 

*17. Mai 07*
Rund um die Burg Olbrück, RSC Wildpferde Weibern
51 / 38 / 22 km 

*1. - 3. Juni 07*
bikefestival Willingen

*10. Jun 07*
6. Edelstein CTF, RSC Blitz Idar-Oberstein
51 / 34 / 15 km 

Die CTFs sind auf der website vom Radsport-Verband Rheinland e.V.  und hier das bikefestival willingen 2007 

Wer sich anschliessen möchte kann das ja hier oder an geeigneter anderer Stelle _(aus dem Vorjahr ausgraben)_ kundtun.

So bis bald wieder
_
Guido_


----------



## Martin4711 (6. März 2007)

Hallo KFl-ler
Ich hatte vor mal bei euch mit zu fahren, schade das so wie es aussieht keiner von euch am Mittwoch dabei ist. 
Ich kenne mich im Königsforst und in der Gegend um den Lüderich recht gut aus und könnt auch alle wieder zum Startpunkt zurück bringen. 
Wie lang bzw weit sind denn eure Touren so ?

Also wenn irgendwer mitkommen will , ich bin am Mittwoch am Start.


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. März 2007)

Martin4711 schrieb:


> Hallo KFl-ler
> Ich hatte vor mal bei euch mit zu fahren, schade das so wie es aussieht keiner von euch am Mittwoch dabei ist.
> Ich kenne mich im Königsforst und in der Gegend um den Lüderich recht gut aus und könnt auch alle wieder zum Startpunkt zurück bringen.
> Wie lang bzw weit sind denn eure Touren so ?
> ...



Hallo Martin,

wenn du einen Termin ins LMB einstellst werde ich mich anmelden.
Reine Fahrzeiten zwischen 2,5 und 3 Std.
Entfernungen zwischen 35 und 50 km
Startzeit: 19.00 Uhr
Dann vieleicht bis Mittwoch

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (7. März 2007)

@Martin4711   

So, zur Zeit sieht's bei mir gut aus. Hab mich mal vorsichtshalber angemeldet. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. März 2007)

@martin
der termin kam zu spät für mich, bin für den kf mit dem falschen bike auf der arbeit. mal schauen ob ich es trotzdem noch versuche, in bonn mitfahre oder auf der couch chips mampfe  

@guido
wenn das wetter gut ist, bin ich vielleicht am 1.4. dabei  das die in der liste nicht gleich auf die veranstatungen verlinken....


----------



## Montana (7. März 2007)

Hi Lars,

wir waren im vorigen Jahr mit einer grösseren Gruppe aus unserer Region am Start und sind die mittllere Strecke gefahren ... das war sehr cool und easy  zu bewältigungen ... klasse Wetter und super Verpflegung unterwegs   ... Eier und Gemüsebrühe gab es zu den Schokoriegeln und belegten Broten   ... 

Stimmt, das mit den fehlenden links ist etwas doof ... aber man/frau hat ja google ... Veranstalter eintragen und los geht es ... wenn was da ist  

*Den KFL Fahrern* heute abend viel Spass. Montag und nächsten Mittwoch (natürlich) bin ich wieder dabei.

Gruß Guido 




MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @martin
> der termin kam zu spät für mich, bin für den kf mit dem falschen bike auf der arbeit. mal schauen ob ich es trotzdem noch versuche, in bonn mitfahre oder auf der couch chips mampfe
> 
> @ guido
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> wir waren im vorigen Jahr mit einer grösseren Gruppe aus unserer Region am Start und sind die mittllere Strecke gefahren ... das war sehr cool und easy  zu bewältigungen ... klasse Wetter und super Verpflegung unterwegs   ... Eier und Gemüsebrühe gab es zu den Schokoriegeln und belegten Broten   ...



das mit der verpflegung bringt mir nichts, ich fahre da eh immer dran vorbei  was ich gut an der strecke finde, ist der lange anstieg am anfang. da sortiert sich das feld doch recht schnell


----------



## Montana (7. März 2007)

Meinst Du diesem langen Anstieg über Asphalt bzw. Strasse ?  Ich kann mich noch recht gut daran erinnern. Wir sind aber alle gemeinsam hoch*gecruist * ... und bei den Stationen haben wir natürlich  Pause gemacht ... war ´ne Wellness Tour für uns ... 

Bis dann 

Gruß Guido




MTB-Kao schrieb:


> das mit der verpflegung bringt mir nichts, ich fahre da eh immer dran vorbei  was ich gut an der strecke finde, ist der lange anstieg am anfang. da sortiert sich das feld doch recht schnell


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Meinst Du diesem langen Anstieg über Asphalt bzw. Strasse ?



keine ahnung, bin da noch nie gefahren. habe mir nur das höhenprofil angeschaut  



Montana schrieb:


> und bei den Stationen haben wir natürlich  Pause gemacht ...



dann bringt mir doch etwas proviant von der strecke mit, so für hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. März 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> keine ahnung, bin da noch nie gefahren. habe mir nur das höhenprofil angeschaut




Ach so ... im letzten Jahr war da direkt am Anfang ein gaaaaanz langer aber nicht sehr steiler Anstieg über Strasse / Feldweg. *Wir *_( i-men ; sibby08 ; Andreas-MTB ; Cheetah ;  Harmas ; hama687 ; Montana usw.) _ sind gaaaanz gemütlich da hoch gefahren ...  danach gings immer wieder rauf und runter .... wenig trails aber trotzdem sehr interessant



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> dann bringt mir doch etwas proviant von der strecke mit, so für hinterher



Nachher gab es auf Bon _(wurde  teilweise noch mit der Anmeldegebühr verrechnet    )_ diverses leckeres Grillgut ... 


Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

im Moment sieht es so aus als wenn ich kneifen müßte ( habe noch ne wichtige Arbeit und muß Heute fertig werden ) und andererseits das sch...... Wetter macht mir immer noch zu schaffen,kriege es mit den Pillen nicht so wirklich in Griff,sollte ich um 19.00 Uhr nicht am Treffpunkt sein dann fahrt ohne mich.

@Schnegge Danke,für die mal andere Montagstour  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (7. März 2007)

*Ich habe noch ein paar nette Fotos vom Vorjahr gefunden.*

Rhodius CTF 09.April 2006 

*alle Fotos von Alex @ hama687*
*Click auf die Fotos zeigt ein grösseres Bild* 




 . . .  

 . . .  



Direkt nach dem Start folgte ein sehr langer aber nicht sehr steiler Anstieg  




 . . . 

 . . .  



Die Verpflegungstationen und die _KFL - Team @ friends_ Gruppe



 . . . 

 . . . 



Unterwegs ... uphill , auf der Höhe  & downhill 




Gruß _Guido_
​


----------



## bibi1952 (7. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> @Martin4711
> 
> So, zur Zeit sieht's bei mir gut aus. Hab mich mal vorsichtshalber angemeldet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
wenn Du mitfährst, dann komme ich auch und fahre nicht 7gebirge.
Das Wetter sieht besser aus; wurde auch gemeldet, dass der Regen am Nachmittag aufhört.
Bis später
VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (7. März 2007)

Werde heute da sein


----------



## hama687 (7. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Ich habe noch ein paar nette Fotos vom Vorjahr gefunden.*
> 
> Rhodius CTF 09.April 2006
> 
> ...



wo haste die den ausgegraben?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Ich habe noch ein paar nette Fotos vom Vorjahr gefunden.*
> 
> Rhodius CTF 09.April 2006
> 
> ...



Würde ich anders beschreiben, eher als die 'Hennef & Umgebung' Truppe mit Gaststarter aus dem KFL Team


----------



## Montana (7. März 2007)

Das ist auch gut; Andreas 

Ich dachte an Alex, Ingo , Guido und die KFL - Dauerstarter Frank und Renate.

Grüße nach Hennef  Guido






Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Würde ich anders beschreiben, eher als die 'Hennef & Umgebung' Truppe mit Gaststarter aus dem KFL Team


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich dachte an Alex, Ingo , Guido und die KFL - Dauerstarter Frank und Renate.
> 
> Grüße nach Hennef  Guido



_ *schmunzel*_ da sehe ich die Hennefer Udo, Frank, Renate, Stephan, das Webmonster007 und meine Wenigkeit.
 - Grüße nach Köln


----------



## Montana (8. März 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> _ *schmunzel*_ da sehe ich die Hennefer Udo, Frank, Renate, Stephan, das Webmonster007 und meine Wenigkeit.
> - Grüße nach Köln




Sagen wir es mal so : Es war eine Mischung der Hennefer MTB Gruppe  und der KFLer   und es war auch ein toller Tag gewesen. Klasse Wetter und sehr nette Leute  Ich denke gerne daran zurück und ich plane diese CTF auch dieses Jahr wieder ein .

_Gruß Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (8. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ all KFLer -innen & friends *
> 
> Im Moment ist ja irgendwie etwas Ruhe  hier im KF und in der Umgebung. Es sieht leider auch so aus, dass  die Mittwochs Tour diesmal ausfällt  *Ich kann definitiv nicht *und bei _Schnegge_ ist es auch mehr als fraglich. Die anderen beiden potentiellen guides _Ralf _und _Alex_ sind auch nicht fit oder so ähnlich. Ist aber alles kein Problem - nächste Woche geht es dann wieder ganz normal weiter
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen !

Diesen Vorschlag darf ich ein wenig unterstützen und bekannt geben, wo ihr das biketags Zelt und die neuen Fahnen finden könnt... 

BIKE Festival RIVA (noch ca. 7 Wochen)
BIKE Festival Willlingen (Juni)
SIT Testival (Pfingsten)
ULTRA Bike (Juni)
Spessartbike (Juni)
Harzer MTB Event (Mai)

Also wer Lust hat, kommt mich dort am Stand besuchen. Das ein oder andere Getränk fällt dort sicherlich für euch ab    hmmmmm


----------



## Montana (8. März 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Auch hier sei einmal kurz "Hallo" gesagt !
> 
> Ich lese, dass ihr fleissig im Regen und Schnee und Matsch biken geht. Respekt !
> 
> ...



Danke für diese netten Worte   ... im Moment ist etwas Ruhe ... das liegt aber an der Übergangs - Jahreszeit und auch noch an den Sturmschäden. Eine _richtige flowige Wellness Singletrail Tour  _ist im Königsforst zur Zeit schwierig. An den schönsten Stellen liegen immer noch viele Bäume. Wir trainieren im Moment eher auf den Forstautobahnen und auf dem Lüderich sieht es erstaunlicherweise auch sehr gut aus. 

Wann biste denn mal wieder dabei ?



			
				bikekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen !
> 
> Diesen Vorschlag darf ich ein wenig unterstützen und bekannt geben, wo ihr das biketags Zelt und die neuen Fahnen finden könnt...
> 
> ...



Cool ... dann treffen wir uns bestimmt bei dem einen oder anderen event. SIT und Willingen ist bei mir im Plan.

Bis bald und viele Grüße

_Montana_


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... Cool ... dann treffen wir uns bestimmt bei dem einen oder anderen event. SIT und Willingen ist bei mir im Plan.
> ...


Dann markiere dir schon mal den 26. Mai gaaaaanz *fett* und rot im Kalender.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (8. März 2007)

*KFL-Mittwochsrunde*

Kurzbericht

Nachdem Martin @Martin4711 als KFL-Neuling die Tour zu gewohntem Zeitpunkt und Ort ins LMB gestellt hatte  gesellten sich noch

Bernhard @BernhardWalter
Werner @bibi1952
[email protected]
und ich
Jörg @schnegge

hinzu.


Wir fuhren zuerst zum trail am Ostfriedhof. Hier hielt sich wohl irgend jemand für Kyrill und hatte kurzer Hand den trail mit Geäst versperrt. Egal wir sind ja in Übung  ... über Schluchter Heide und Hardt gings Richtung Immekeppel... immer schön mit viel Schlamm...
Von dort weiter hoch nach Müllenholz und dann den Neichener Trail runter über die Autobahnbrücke nach Steinenbrück... Hier verabschiedeten wir den leider immer noch nicht ganz genesenen Peter  ... Dann fuhren wir wieder hoch Richtung Neichen... fanden dort einen Tacho und da dieser exat in die Halterung an Bernhards Drahtesel passte fuhren wir wieder nach Steienbrück. Danach kämpften wir uns auf den Lüderrich und schlammsurften den diesmal unflowigen trail an Loch 18 herunter...
Heim gings über Untereschbach, Tütberg und diverse querliegende Bäume...


Nochmals dank an die Mitfahrer, ich hoffe Martin und Werner lassen sich dmnächst mal wieder blicken. würd' mich sehr freuen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (8. März 2007)

Netter Bericht , Jörg Danke sehr   ...  

Scheint ja eine sehr schöne Tour gewesen zu sein. 

Ich stelle dann mal den neuen Termin ein. In welcher Konstellation wir fahren hängt wie immer von der Anzahl der Mitfahrer -innen und guides ab. Das Ganze wird locker vor Ort entschieden. 

KFL- Mittwoch 14.03.2007 19 : 00  Uhr   *  Hier  *  flott anmelden .

Gruß Guido  




Schnegge schrieb:


> *KFL-Mittwochsrunde*
> 
> Kurzbericht
> 
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (8. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *KFL-Mittwochsrunde*
> 
> Kurzbericht
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,
danke für die vorbildliche Führung. Man wurde gefordert, das Tempo passte, die für mich unbekannten, schlammigen, nassen und mit Wurzeln gespickten Trails verlangten in der Dunkelheit grosse Aufmerksamkeit von mir. Hat mega Spass gemacht.
Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt werde ich nochmals dabei sein.
VG Werner


----------



## Montana (12. März 2007)

Wer fährt denn heute die Montagsrunde ? 

Ich persönlich werde wieder nicht ab Rath starten können, da ich in der City unterwegs bin und hier eine erweiterte _Trainingsrunde _ fahre. 

Mal sehen ob das geile  Wetter bis Mittwoch hält. Ich habe aber Zweifel.  Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder ein _Schnellness_ und _Wellness _Programm geben.

Gruß 
_
Guido _


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute die Montagsrunde ?



ich würde gerne, habe aber kinderhütdienst...


----------



## Montana (12. März 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich würde gerne, habe aber kinderhütdienst...



Hmmmm ... kenn ich gut  ... es gibt fast nichts Schöneres ...  

Viel Spaß und bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (12. März 2007)

und isch bin noch nicht fit genug


----------



## Montana (12. März 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> und isch bin noch nicht fit genug



Weiterhin gute Besserung , Micha 

Bald wird trainiert für _*bike around the clock*_  

Gruß Guido


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute die Montagsrunde ?




*ICH*  und wer noch 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Flow#33 (12. März 2007)

Ich hab heute morgen schon...   - bei DEM  Wetter hielt mich nichts mehr drinnen.

Außerdem muss ich heute abend leider wieder arbeiten.   
u.U. kann ich dafür aber am Mittwoch mal wieder mit. 

Bis denn
Florian


----------



## Montana (12. März 2007)

Kann doch fast nicht sein, dass bei DEM Wetter keine(r) hier mitfährt.

Ich wär 100% dabei ... bin aber in der _ City of Cologne _ unterwegs und später noch ....  

Schöne Grüße

_Guido _


----------



## i-men (12. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Kann doch fast nicht sein, dass bei DEM Wetter keine(r) hier mitfährt.
> 
> Ich wär 100% dabei ... bin aber in der _ City of Cologne _ unterwegs und später noch ....
> 
> ...



18 Uhr ist halt schon recht früh. Mit rüsten und anfahren müsste ich spätestens um 17 Uhr anfangen und dat schaffe ich leider nicht. Aber das Hoch Mäggi hält doch noch bis Freitag und somit gibts noch Gelegenheiten. Allen die es heute geschafft haben natürlich viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (13. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Kann doch fast nicht sein, dass bei DEM Wetter keine(r) hier mitfährt.
> 
> Ich wär 100% dabei ... bin aber in der _ City of Cologne _ unterwegs und später noch ....
> 
> ...



die sind mir zu schnell


----------



## Konfuzius (13. März 2007)

Nachdem sich für die gestrige Montagsrunde keine weiteren Teilnehmer gefunden hatten, zogen also Bernhard @ bernhardwalter und Ralf @ Konfuzius alleine aus, um das Land zu erkunden. Wir beschlossen, nicht die übliche Rheinroute zu fahren, sondern etwas mehr Wald mitzunehmen.

Und so ging es erst mal zügig über FABs und Trails vorbei an Forsbach, schimpfenden Waldarbeitern und Kindern, die unsere Helmlampen sehr lustig fanden bis runter nach Hoffnungsthal. Von dort durch den Wald nach Lüderich/Berg und über Trails weiter nach Bleifeld.
Zwischendurch führte Bernhard "der mit der Helmlampe kämpft" Walter immer wieder Kämpfe mit der Helmlampe, die er schlussendlich aber gewann.

Ab Bleifeld schlugen wir uns ein Stück durch den Asphaltdschungel und bei Großdorbusch einen Weg herunter zur Agger ein. Die schöne Aussicht der Abfahrt fiel leider der Dunkelheit zum Opfer, woran auch unsere insgesamt 5 Frontleuchten nichts ändern konnten.

Unten angekommen ließen wir uns ein Stück mit der Agger treiben und befreiten Ralfs Handy von einem Kuhfladen oder so, der selbiges angefallen hatte.
Bei "Agger - Der Ort" gings den Berg wieder rauf und oben über Straße nach Lüghausen, wo wir noch einen Trail ins Sülztal mitnahmen. 

Gestört durch einige Sturmschäden (Weiß jemand, warum ausgerechnet der breite Bahndammweg bei Forsbach nicht geräumt ist? ) fuhren wir am Schluß noch die verbleibenden fahrbaren "Sachen am Wassertretbecken".
Nach 3:01 Stunden und 700 hm, verteilt auf 45 km in der Wildnis erreichten wir völlig erschöpft  aber überglücklich die Zivilisation in Form des Schmitze Büdchens in Rath.  

Gerne wieder!

Gruß
Ralf

PS: So schnell waren wir gar nicht


----------



## i-men (13. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> die sind mir zu schnell



In Deinem Alter, mit Deinem Rad und bei dem Trainingspensum (laut WP) würde ich Kreise um alle Anderen drehen.


----------



## Flow#33 (13. März 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Gestört durch einige Sturmschäden (*Weiß jemand, warum ausgerechnet der breite Bahndammweg bei Forsbach nicht geräumt ist?* )





Das habe ich mich am Sonntag auch gefragt...


----------



## hama687 (13. März 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> In Deinem Alter, mit Deinem Rad und bei dem Trainingspensum (laut WP) würde ich Kreise um alle Anderen drehen.



tja troz meines tg. biken zur arbeitsstelle bin ich doch relativ platt wenn ich da ankomme bzw wieder zuhause bin ka


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. März 2007)

Hallo Ralf,

hätte ich nie besser formulieren können   ,war eine schöne und interessante Montagsrunde,dann eventuell bis Mittwoch.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nachdem sich für die gestrige Montagsrunde keine weiteren Teilnehmer gefunden hatten, zogen also Bernhard @ bernhardwalter und Ralf @ Konfuzius alleine aus, um das Land zu erkunden. Wir beschlossen, nicht die übliche Rheinroute zu fahren, sondern etwas mehr Wald mitzunehmen.
> 
> Und so ging es erst mal zügig über FABs und Trails vorbei an Forsbach, schimpfenden Waldarbeitern und Kindern, die unsere Helmlampen sehr lustig fanden bis runter nach Hoffnungsthal. Von dort durch den Wald nach Lüderich/Berg und über Trails weiter nach Bleifeld.
> Zwischendurch führte Bernhard "der mit der Helmlampe kämpft" Walter immer wieder Kämpfe mit der Helmlampe, die er schlussendlich aber gewann.
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> tja troz meines tg. biken zur arbeitsstelle bin ich doch relativ platt wenn ich da ankomme bzw wieder zuhause bin ka



Hallo Alex,

da kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur folgendes dazu sagen:Immer nur mit dem gleichen Pensum Kilometer schrubben verändert nichts an der Kondition, sondern du mußt schon mal über dich hinauswachsen ( nach dem Schmerz kommt die Erleichterung  ).

Schönen Gruß und viel Erfolg bei den weiteren Trainingseinheiten

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (14. März 2007)

Stimmt , Bernhard  .... wir werden heute abend natürlich wieder über uns hinauswachsen ...  aber ein Teil der Gruppe im Wohlfühlbereich  Hardcore Wellness ist dort heute angesagt  ..  

Demnächst wird dann wieder trainiert wie bekloppt  

Viele Grüße _Guido _




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> da kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur folgendes dazu sagen:Immer nur mit dem gleichen Pensum Kilometer schrubben verändert nichts an der Kondition, sondern *du mußt schon mal über dich hinauswachsen *( nach dem Schmerz kommt die Erleichterung  ).
> 
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (14. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt , Bernhard  .... wir werden heute abend natürlich wieder über uns hinauswachsen ...  aber ein Teil der Gruppe im Wohlfühlbereich  Hardcore Wellness ist dort heute angesagt  ..
> 
> Demnächst wird dann wieder trainiert wie bekloppt
> 
> Viele Grüße _Guido _



Hallo,
werde heute abend auch mal erscheinen und ein Stück des Weges mittrainieren, muss aber dann aus Zeitgründen wieder Richtung Rösrath abbiegen. Deshalb habe ich mich nicht eingetragen.
VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (14. März 2007)

Bei mir sieht's heut schlecht aus... muss mich wieder abmelden   

die Arbeit ruft...

Gruß und viel Spaß heut' Abend
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow#33 (14. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht's heut schlecht aus... muss mich wieder abmelden
> 
> die Arbeit ruft...
> 
> ...



Andere Person, gleicher Text - das wird heute doch nichts bei mir, die Arbeit...  

Genießt das tolle Frühlingswetter und bis demnächst 

Florian


----------



## Montana (14. März 2007)

Schade Jörg und Florian ... Na dann eben beim nächsten Mal. 

Wer macht denn nun den guide für die _Schnellnesser _ 

Wir werden das sehen ... sonst cruisen wir eben Alle.   

Viele Grüße 

_Guido _


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. März 2007)

nabend, 
ich komm heute auch nicht mit.. so ein hammer wetter und ich kann nicht rad fahrn..   hab mich am sonntag auf die schnauze gelegt und mir meine schulter verdreht, das tut noch zu weh zum radeln  ich hoffe, dass das zum we oder spätestens nächste woche wieder ok ist. 
wünsche euch viel spaß beim matschsurfen  
lg
Kerstin


----------



## ralf (14. März 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß heute abend!

Leider bin ich nach meiner Grippe noch in der Rekonvaleszenzphase, so daß ich alleine ein wenig locker rollen werde.  
Es könnte also durchaus sein, daß wir uns über den Weg fahren ...  

Ab nächste Woche werde ich wohl wieder regelmäßig dabei sein.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. März 2007)

@ all ,

Danke an alle Mittwoch`s KFL` er für diese angenehme,schöne,langsame Wellnesstour  .
Renate @Tazz ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen und der Reparaturaufwand hält sich in Grenzen.
Ansonsten an alle einen schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## sibby08 (15. März 2007)

Hallo Montana,

war eine schöne, entspannte Runde Gestern (na ja bis auf die Kyrill bedingten Tragepassagen). Viele schöne Singletrails . Eine "Gardasee Abfahrt" im Lüderich, die im dunkeln nicht schwieriger ist als im hellen  .
Es gab aber auch leider auch negatives in Form eines abgerissenen Schaltwerks   bei tazz und leider nicht geglückten Umbau auf Singlespeeder  .
Wie dunkel es war seht ihr hier (es fehlt der Fotograf und und die "Zusatzleuchte" Cheetah


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. März 2007)

auch von mir ein nettes danke an die zweite kleinere gruppe. peter hat uns gewohnt gut geführt. trotz angekündigter wellness war das tempo zwischendurch recht flott  luft für nette gespräche war natürlich trotzdem immer vorhanden   

@tazz
was hast du denn nun schon wieder angestellt  hoffentlich bekommst du es schnell repariert.


----------



## Montana (15. März 2007)

Danke für die netten Worte zu meiner _teilweise Chaos guide tour _ Die Kyrill bedingte Tragepassage war total doof ... sorry an Alle ... aber das war meine Entscheidung und meine Verantwortung  ... und das war so nicht geplant und daher unglücklich  gelaufen. 

Die trails waren wirklich sehr nett , bloss mit kaputtem Freilauf macht das auch dem _Montana_ keinen soooooo grossen Spass. Ausserdem habe ich ich mir irgendwo am Anfang total heftig den Ellenbogen geprellt ... ich konnte kaum Autofahren heute morgen ...

*@ TAZZ *

Sorry da lade ich Dich extra ein und dann sowas ... Tut mir Leid und auch ich hoffe das Dein Rad schnell und günstig repariert werden kann. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du demnächst trotzdem wieder dabei sein möchtest

Viele Grüße _Guido_
Bericht folgt später 



sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo Montana,
> 
> war eine schöne, entspannte Runde Gestern (na ja bis auf die Kyrill bedingten Tragepassagen). Viele schöne Singletrails . Eine "Gardasee Abfahrt" im Lüderich, die im dunkeln nicht schwieriger ist als im hellen  .
> Es gab aber auch leider auch negatives in Form eines abgerissenen Schaltwerks   bei tazz und leider nicht geglückten Umbau auf Singlespeeder  .
> Wie dunkel es war seht ihr hier (es fehlt der Fotograf und und die "Zusatzleuchte" Cheetah


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2007)

Erst mal Danke für die nette Tour trotz Tragepassage  
Hat mir mal wieder sehr gut gefallen ...................
äähm nö gefallen bin ich nicht 
@ bernhardwalter der Aufwand wurde in allen belangen von ultra2de getragen  alles ist soweit gut ...........  
@sibby08 ich bin auch nicht auf dem Foto  
@MTB-Kao das Schaltwerk hat sich verabschiedet  und kommt nicht wieder  ................ ach Quatsch  wird bis Samstagnachmittag errneuert, allerdings nicht das was dran war das 9er sondern ne nummer drunter 
@ Montana ich glaube nicht das das Deine Schuld war das mir das Schaltwerk abgebrochen ist  und klar fahre ich bald wieder mal mit  

Nun ja !!!! gelernt habe ich das ich nicht zum Singlespeeder geeignet bin   

Liebe Grüße an alle ............. oder so  
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. März 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> @sibby08 ich bin auch nicht auf dem Foto
> Renate


 
ICH  ???
Na warte, habe jetzt extra für Dich tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen:






Und erkennst Du Dich wieder?


----------



## sibby08 (15. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Worte zu meiner _teilweise Chaos guide tour _ Die Kyrill bedingte Tragepassage war total doof ... sorry an Alle ... aber das war meine Entscheidung und meine Verantwortung  ... und das war so nicht geplant und daher unglücklich  gelaufen.
> 
> Viele Grüße _Guido_
> Bericht folgt später


 
Nicht schlimm, dafür hast Du uns ja einen außergewöhnlichen braunen-Frosch-auf -braunen-Grund-Ausweich-Kontest eingebaut. Sehr anspruchsvoll, fahrerisch eine echte Herausforderung. Habe auch nicht einmal Jöööörg gehört (es wurde keiner überfahren, auch die "liebenden" nicht  ).


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2007)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa da bin ich ja


----------



## sibby08 (15. März 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa da bin ich ja


 
Hatte jetzt aber schon mit ein paar lieben Entschuldingungs Smilies für diesen unberechtigten hier  gerechnet. 

So sind die Frauen, hart aber ungerecht.


----------



## sibby08 (15. März 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> allerdings nicht das was dran war das 9er sondern ne nummer drunter
> Liebe Grüße an alle ............. oder so
> Renate


 
Also wenn Du Spaß am fahren haben willst, solltest Du mindestens wieder das 9er oder die XT montieren lassen. 
Ist bei Deinem über Garantie denn nichts mehr machbar? Es sah für mich nicht nach einen vorsätzlichen Schaden aus, eher nach einem Materialfehler.


----------



## Tazz (15. März 2007)

Ja angeblich haben die nur das 7 ner Modell da , und wollen bei Cannondale reklamieren  dann hab ich aber die 7er schon drauf  

Ich reg mich jetzt nicht schon wieder auf ..... 
Wie sagt man so schön !! Hauptsache es fährt    

Sach mal !!!! Was ist denn Entschuldigung ??  Kann das Kaffee machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. März 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja angeblich haben die nur das 7 ner Modell da , und wollen bei Cannondale reklamieren  dann hab ich aber die 7er schon drauf
> 
> Ich reg mich jetzt nicht schon wieder auf .....
> Wie sagt man so schön !! Hauptsache es fährt
> ...


 
Ok, nach der CTF in Wehr trinken wir einen Kaffee.


----------



## hama687 (16. März 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja angeblich haben die nur das 7 ner Modell da , und wollen bei Cannondale reklamieren  dann hab ich aber die 7er schon drauf
> 
> Ich reg mich jetzt nicht schon wieder auf .....
> Wie sagt man so schön !! Hauptsache es fährt
> ...



also das 7er ist aber eher stabiler das 9er ist schon auf race ausgelegt das 7er bischen schwerer aber halt normal eher für downhiller gemacht 

das HÄLT!


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... Spaß am fahren haben willst, solltest Du mindestens wieder das 9er oder die XT montieren lassen...


 ...Quatsch. Ein Deore oder Sram wasweißich schaltet auch nicht schlechter. Dann schon eher die Züge tauschen, was bei den ständigen KFL-Schlammfahrten und anschließenden Waschorgien sicher häufiger notwendig ist.


----------



## on any sunday (16. März 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du Spaß am fahren haben willst, solltest Du mindestens wieder das 9er oder die XT montieren lassen.



Ähm, ihr wißt schon, das SRAM X.9 nicht kompatibel mit einem XT Schaltwerk ist? Ansonsten schaltet das 7er genauso gut wie das 9, das allerdings besser aussieht; vor dem KFL Geschmodder.


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. März 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ähm, ihr wißt schon, das SRAM X.9 nicht kompatibel mit einem XT Schaltwerk ist?



rischtisch! und da renate eh nicht mit den sram-trigern zurecht kommt, kann sie ja gleich ganz auf shimpanso umsteigen


----------



## sibby08 (16. März 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> rischtisch! und da renate eh nicht mit den sram-trigern zurecht kommt, kann sie ja gleich ganz auf shimpanso umsteigen


Ist schon soweit alles klar, der Händler wird wohl wissen was er einbauen kann. Es ging primär um ggf. eine alternative zu bekommen. Fakt ist eine 7er ist keine alternative zur 9er. Bin vor kurzem das 7er gefahren und jetzt an meinem (Leih) Bike das 9er. Das 9er schaltet eindeutig präziser. Zwischen dem X.O an meinem eigenen Rad und dem 9er ist hingegegen kaum ein Unterschied. So siehts in der Praxis aus.
So jetzt denke ich sollten wir in diesem Fred die Technik Technik sein lassen und der Tazz wünschen das Sie bald wieder mit Ihrem Bike in gleicher (oder besserer) Qualität unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## Montana (16. März 2007)

1.) Ist schon gut so , Udo ... das verträgt der Fred  

2.) Komisch das noch nie eine(r) sowas dem _Montana_   gewünscht hat  
Ich kann mit dem letzten Schrott unterwegs sein und kein Schw*** interessiert sich dafür  

 ...  ...   






sibby08 schrieb:


> Ist schon soweit alles klar, der Händler wird wohl wissen was er einbauen kann. Es ging primär um ggf. eine alternative zu bekommen. Fakt ist eine 7er ist keine alternative zur 9er. Bin vor kurzem das 7er gefahren und jetzt an meinem (Leih) Bike das 9er. Das 9er schaltet eindeutig präziser. Zwischen dem X.O an meinem eigenen Rad und dem 9er ist hingegegen kaum ein Unterschied. So siehts in der Praxis aus.
> So jetzt denke ich sollten wir  1.) in diesem Fred die Technik Technik sein lassen und der Tazz wünschen das Sie bald wieder mit Ihrem  2.) Bike in gleicher (oder besserer) Qualität unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. März 2007)

@guido
tröste dich. als mein schaltwerk in der wahner heide von einer aggressiven astschlange angegriffen und verbogen wurde, hat sich nicht nur keiner gekümmert, es waren allenfalls nur dumme sprüche zu hören. bei so etwas sind die mädels einfach im vorteil


----------



## sibby08 (16. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> 2.) Komisch das noch nie eine(r) sowas dem _Montana_  gewünscht hat
> Ich kann mit dem letzten Schrott unterwegs sein und kein Schw*** interessiert sich dafür
> 
> ...  ...


 
Ähh, Guido, was ist eigentlich mit Deinem Freilauf, wird das bis zur CTF in Wehr wieder in Ordnung sein? Vielleicht auch mal das Bike grundsätzlich durchchecken (lassen). Der Königsforst ist ja Materialfordernd...


----------



## Montana (16. März 2007)

*  KFL- Winterpokaltour *


* SpÃ¤t - Bericht   * 

* 14.03.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  * peter1bike und Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

*Wellness - Gruppe* und _die die sich da eingeschlichen haben_  

Andy @ andy_b 
Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Frank @ Cheetah 
Guido @ Montana
Jens @ ultra2de 
Ralf @ Konfuzius 
Renate @ Harnas
Renate @ Tazz 
Sonja @ soka70 
Stefan @ Balu.
Tom @ Merlin
Udo @ sibby08 

*Schnellness - Gruppe* _ohne die Schnellen aus der Wellness Gruppe _  

Werner @ bibi1952
Ingo @ i-men 
Martin @ Martin4711 
Lars @ MTB-Kao 
Peter @ peter1bike 

Da _Schnegge_ lÃ¤nger arbeiten musste fehlte uns der Standard Speed guide und nachdem _Montana _ die erstaunlich groÃe MTB-biker Versammlung gesichtet hatte, fÃ¤llte er den Entschluss wieder 2 Gruppen zu bilden und bat _peter1bike_ eine etwas schnellere Gruppe zu Ã¼bernehmen. Dieser fuhr dann auch mit seiner relativ kleinen Bande Richtung LÃ¼derich / RÃ¶srath. Keine Ahnung wo sie genau waren. 

_Montana_ dagegen zog mit seiner Meute Richtung Hardt. Es hatten sich natÃ¼rlich wieder einige hoffnungslos unterforderte Gestalten  in der Wellness Gruppe versteckt und wollten Spass  und Spiel  und Beides gab es auch. Dazu aber spÃ¤ter auch Stress  und montanÃ¶se Dummheiten.  

Es ging zunÃ¤chst Ã¼ber die flowigst zu befahrenen trails am Ostfriedhof und Ã¼ber die coolen Sachen in der Schluchter Heide Richtung Refrath. Sehr bald zeigte sich, dass das Fahrzeug des _Montanas_ eigentlich kein Fahrrad mehr war, sondern nur noch Schrott. Freilauf kaputt und _Montana_ zeigte Ã¶fters zur Belustigung aller eine hÃ¶chst _akrobatische Durchtretaktion _  die glÃ¼cklicherweise nicht zum heftigeren Sturz aber irgendwie zu einer heftigen Ellbogen Prellung  gefÃ¼hrt hat. Devise war nun: " ... nur nichts anmerken lassen ... "  und : " ...  ob das wohl gut geht ...  " . Kurz dachte _Montana_ Ã¼ber die kÃ¶lschen Gesetze  nach und hatte *Schei&& drauf * beschlossen und weiter gingâs. _

Montana _ hatte nun nur noch einen *guide Job *  und keinen SpaÃ mehr  . Da wurde ihm auch weiter zugesetzt. Den gaaaaaannnz tollen trail  in der NÃ¤he des Golfplatzes hatte Kyrill am Schluss unbefahrbar gestaltet und so ergab sich leider eine lÃ¤ngere extreme Tragepassage durch den Matsch. EntschÃ¤digt wurden die biker durch den minibikepark an der Saahler MÃ¼hle und die netten trails an der stinkenden Fabrik. Dann kam das Highlight dieser Wellness Tour. Es ging zur Grube Cox und zur Gardasee Abfahrt . Hier hatte ALLE SpaÃ und Freude.  Es folgte noch eine schÃ¶ne  Runde um die Grube und eine Abfahrt zur Bensberger Strasse. 

Unterwegs ereilte _Tazz_ Ã¼belstes Pannenpech. Schaltwerk war ab. Tausend schraubwilige MTB MÃ¤nner jagten zurÃ¼ck um zu helfen, war aber nicht mÃ¶glich. FÃ¼r _Tazz_ und _ultra_ war die Tour zu Ende und der vollkommen unterforderte _andy_b_ (sorry fÃ¼r Alles) fuhr total durchgefroren zurÃ¼ck in Leverkusener Gefilde. Den Rest der Truppe fÃ¼hrte _Montana_ Ã¼ber viel Asphalt und ein paar wenige Abschluss trails auf schnellstem Weg zurÃ¼ck zum Parkplatz. Dort wurde schnell TschÃ¼ss gesagt weil _Montana_ zu Hause noch die Blumen gieÃen musste oder wie war das noch  ? 



*Besonderheiten:*

16 biker âinnen am Mittwochabend im Winter das ist schon sehr cool.  Danke an _peter1bike_ fÃ¼r das guiden der schnelleren Gruppe. Chaos in der Wellness Gruppe wie selten, aber das haben wir nun statistisch gesehen hinter uns. Kyrill sorgt immer wieder fÃ¼r Ãberraschungen ... besonders bei nightrides. 


*Neuen Termin* stellt sehr wahrscheinlich _Schnegge _ein â da _Montana_ mal wieder Pause macht. 

Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. März 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> rischtisch! und da renate eh nicht mit den sram-trigern zurecht kommt, kann sie ja gleich ganz auf shimpanso umsteigen


 
Nee Nee lieber Lars 
Du bist mir immer eine Freude    ( ich hab doch geübt mit der Schaltung )

Also die von der Werkstatt wissen hoffendlich was die da fummeln ........................ 
Ich könnte es eh nicht reparieren  

Das einzige was mich wirklich aufregt ist das das Bike noch recht neu ist und dennoch alle Nass lang in der Werkstatt   ist.

Das ist ganz GROSSES DAMENTENNIS


----------



## Tazz (16. März 2007)

Danke für den netten Bericht @ Montana 

und auch gute Besserung für Dein Bike


----------



## Montana (16. März 2007)

Danke Dir für die aufmerksamen netten Worte  
Ich werde das bike so bald wie möglich reparieren lassen. 
Hat einer einen Tipp ? (Freilauf ist hin  )

Im Moment geht aber eh nichts weil mein Ellenbogen leicht bis mittel kaputt ist  . 
Aber das kann ich ja beim _Wochenend chillen _ heilen lassen. 

Bis bald und ein schönes Wochenende an Alle  

Guido 




sibby08 schrieb:


> Ähh, Guido, was ist eigentlich mit Deinem Freilauf, wird das bis zur CTF in Wehr wieder in Ordnung sein? Vielleicht auch mal das Bike grundsätzlich durchchecken (lassen). Der Königsforst ist ja Materialfordernd...


----------



## Montana (16. März 2007)

Danke ebenfalls fürs Mitfahren und so ...   
Viel Erfolg bei der bike Reparatur und bis bald.  

Gruß Guido 



Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für den netten Bericht @ Montana
> 
> und auch gute Besserung für Dein Bike


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hat einer einen Tipp ? (Freilauf ist hin  )



hmmmm...neue Nabe?... 

KFL fordert halt seine Opfer in Form von Ketten, Kassetten, KBlättern, Belägen, Schaltwerken, Naben, etc. usw ....

Irgendwie schein ich ja Glück zu haben mit meiner Kiste, seit 5 Jahren im großen und ganzen nur Antrieb und Bremsbeläge, das wars...oder ich bin einfach nach 16 Jahren MTB nicht mehr so "sensibel" und laß den Steuersatz + Kurbeln - oder was auch immer - eben knacken, wenn sie Lust haben.  
Aber auch mein Freilauf hat seit den ersten Tagen manchmal "Durchrutscher", so daß ich der Nabe insgeheim kein halbes Jahr gegeben habe - denkste, läuft immer noch. Tja, CODA-Schrott eben...


----------



## bibi1952 (16. März 2007)

Hallo,
auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön an den Guide Peter für die Mittwochsrunde, war eine kleine schöne Trainingseinheit bis auf den Lüderich. Danach mußte ich mich leider verabschieden. 
Nächste Woche ohne mich, bin im Allgäu  
Schnee ist angesagt 
VG Werner


----------



## hama687 (16. März 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee Nee lieber Lars
> Du bist mir immer eine Freude    ( ich hab doch geübt mit der Schaltung )
> 
> Also die von der Werkstatt wissen hoffendlich was die da fummeln ........................
> ...



bei mir läuft alles muss ich dazu sagen...  aber mein pech wollt ich dir eigentlich nicht vermachen sondern im schlamm des kfls begraben


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ...sondern im schlamm des kfls begraben


...dazu haste ja 365 Tage im Jahr Gelegenheit...


----------



## Pepin (17. März 2007)

gibt es am montag wieder eine montagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> gibt es am montag wieder eine montagsrunde?



...na eine Dienstagsrunde wirds montags wohl nicht geben...wenn Pannen auftreten, kann es natürlich auch dienstags oder mittwochs in eine Montage-Runde ausarten... 
*undwegduck*

PS: sorry, ist grad so langweilig, nix in der Glotze und F1 erst in 6 Stunden...


----------



## Schnegge (18. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Neuen Termin* stellt sehr wahrscheinlich _Schnegge _ein  da _Montana_ mal wieder Pause macht.



Hallo Guido,

würd' ich gerne machen. Bei mir ist's zur Zeit nur etwas ungewiss...  weil wegen viel Arbeit... Am Mittwoch bzw. Donnerstag war ich noch bis 0:45 im Büro    hab quasi die kommplette KFL-tour vermalocht und das bei dem geilen Wetter  ...

Also erneuter Aufruf:* Wer stellt am Mittwoch 'ne Tour ein!!!*


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ralf (18. März 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...Also erneuter Aufruf:* Wer stellt am Mittwoch 'ne Tour ein!!!*
> ...



Moin zusammen,

... habe dann mal die Ersatztour eingestellt. Ich hoffe, mir kommt nix dazwischen ...  

Dank vorab für euer Vertrauen ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (18. März 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ... habe dann mal die Ersatztour eingestellt. Ich hoffe, mir kommt nix dazwischen ...
> 
> ...



wenn es arbeitstechnik mässig klappt bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## i-men (18. März 2007)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei. 
Ach übrigens, wen es interessiert. Der Bahndamm bei Rösrath ist seit letztem Donnerstag wieder durchgehend befahrbar.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. März 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ... habe dann mal die Ersatztour eingestellt. Ich hoffe, mir kommt nix dazwischen ...
> 
> ...



jo wenn meine schulter bis dahin wieder fit ist, bin ich auch dabei - mit geputztem und poliertem fahrrad  
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (18. März 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, wen es interessiert. Der Bahndamm bei Rösrath ist seit letztem Donnerstag wieder durchgehend befahrbar.


Hi Ingo,
Good news, werde ich man Mittwoch,wenn ich zum Treffpunkt fahre, gleich mal testen. Also bis Mittwoch
Gruß von Peter


----------



## Konfuzius (19. März 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> gibt es am montag wieder eine montagsrunde?



Wenn das Wetter heute abend nicht zu sauig ist, wär ich dabei.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Konfuzius (19. März 2007)

So, ich habe mal einen Termin für die heutige Montagsrunde eingetragen.
Hier gehts lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4219

Ich hoffe auf schönes Wetter und viele Mitfahrer  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## i-men (21. März 2007)

Kommando zurück, ich kann heute abend doch nicht. Schwiegervatern hat ja Geburtstag.
Euch aber natürlich viel Spaß.


----------



## ralf (21. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

in Anbetracht des heute zu erwartenden Wetters und entsprechender Bodenbeschaffenheit sage ich für meinen Teil ab.
Den Termin lasse ich stehen, für den Fall, daß die Harten doch starten. Die derzeit stehenden Anmeldungen lassen eine schnelle und ortskundige Runde erwarten.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Martin4711 (21. März 2007)

Hallo

Ich muß mich für heute eider wieder abmelden... hab mir wohl den Magen verdorben, naja kann nicht lange dauern, ich sag mal bis nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. März 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in Anbetracht des heute zu erwartenden Wetters und entsprechender Bodenbeschaffenheit sage ich für meinen Teil ab.
> Den Termin lasse ich stehen, für den Fall, daß die Harten doch starten. Die derzeit stehenden Anmeldungen lassen eine schnelle und ortskundige Runde erwarten.
> ...




hallo ralf,

du kannst den termin raus nehmen. martin hat auch abgesagt, ich werde peter dann, wenn es nicht so stark regnet wie gerade, zuhause abholen und nicht zum treffpunkt fahren.

gruß
lars


----------



## Montana (21. März 2007)

*Ich glaub es wird Zeit, dass langsam wieder Ordnung in den Stall kommt * 

Nächsten Mittwoch geht es wieder rund  egal bei welchem Wetter.

Wie lang geht eigentlich noch der WP ?  Bleiben wir Top 20  ? ... wäre cool  

Gruß Guido







MTB-Kao schrieb:


> hallo ralf,
> 
> du kannst den termin raus nehmen. martin hat auch abgesagt, ich werde peter dann, wenn es nicht so stark regnet wie gerade, zuhause abholen und nicht zum treffpunkt fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Also am Sonntag um 24 Uhr ist Ende.
Also brauchst du nächsten Mittwoch nicht mehr raus.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag um 24 Uhr ist Ende.


...ja, richtig, aber "gebunkerte Touren" kann man noch 4 Wochen nachtragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ja, richtig, aber "gebunkerte Touren" kann man noch 4 Wochen nachtragen...



Wer bunkert denn Touren??? 
Also ich verschiebe die immer nur wegen fehlendem Wetter!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## peter1bike (21. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Ich glaub es wird Zeit, dass langsam wieder Ordnung in den Stall kommt *
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch geht es wieder rund  egal bei welchem Wetter.
> 
> ...



We did it

KFL Tourbericht
Der Ordnung halber.........

Lars und Peter fuhren eine herrrrlische Tour über, unter, neben dem Lüderich.
Wetter war echt okay. Es hat nur von unten geregnet.
Danke Lars hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Bis Montag oder Mittwoch
Viele Grüße von 
Peter


----------



## Montana (22. März 2007)

Männer, ich bin stolz auf euch     

So ist das richtig  

*@ ralf * Danke schön fürs Ausschreiben der Tour ... bis bald hoffentlich. 




peter1bike schrieb:


> We did it
> 
> KFL Tourbericht
> Der Ordnung halber.........
> ...


----------



## hama687 (25. März 2007)

sagt mal fährt heute keiner im kf?


----------



## joscho (25. März 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> sagt mal fährt heute keiner im kf?



Bei dem Wetter? Viel zu wenig Matsch!


----------



## Montana (26. März 2007)

Der Winterpokal ist vorbei und wir sind 15ter (global)  oder 1ter (regional)  

Ist das nun egal   oder schön   ?

Jedenfalls Danke an Alle die für das Team unterwegs waren ...    

Es geht immer weiter  


KFL- Mittwoch 28.03.2007 *18 :30  Uhr*  

... damit wir den KF mal wieder ein bisschen im Hellen sehen . . 

 *  Hier  *  flott anmelden . Ich würde mich freuen

Gruß Guido


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

hier bei euch bestand ja auch Interesse für die CTF in Wehr (Brohltal).

Wer interesse hat kann sich hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4253

und hier weitere Info´s zum Ablauf erhalten
http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.html

PS: Bis jetzt sieht die Wetter Prognose sehr gut aus!


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. März 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... damit wir den KF mal wieder ein bisschen im Hellen sehen . .
> 
> *  Hier  *  flott anmelden . Ich würde mich freuen
> 
> Gruß Guido



muss man denn auch flott fahren, wenn man sich flott anmeldet?    
bin grad total im abistress und komme kaum aufs rad.. aber bei ner ganz chilligen tour würd ich noch mitfahren


----------



## Montana (27. März 2007)

Ich bin dabei ... muss nur noch sehen ob ich von _Colonia _ oder _Tdf _starte  

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns um 9:00 Uhr in Wehr auf dem Parkplatz bzw. vor der Halle treffen. 

KFL - Team -  Frühlings - Tour - 28.03.2007 -  18:30 Uhr 

Gruß Guido 




sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier bei euch bestand ja auch Interesse für die CTF in Wehr (Brohltal).
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (27. März 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> muss man denn auch flott fahren, wenn man sich flott anmeldet?
> bin grad total im abistress und komme kaum aufs rad.. aber bei ner ganz chilligen tour würd ich noch mitfahren



 Ganz  *c h i l l i g*   ist genau das was der _Montana_ vorhat ...  und nun ganz langsam anmelden 

Grüsse an alle Zentralabigestressten  

_Guido_


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. März 2007)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

*dem KFL-Team *
*zur 200. Seite!    *
*Ich denke, noch ein, zwei gute Sommer (oder matschige Winter  ), dann sind auch die 1000 voll.*​


----------



## Solanum (27. März 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier bei euch bestand ja auch Interesse für die CTF in Wehr (Brohltal).
> 
> ...




Klingt nicht schlecht 


Mrs. Bikekiller.... was sagen Sie denn dazu? wollnwa da mit?? 

Grüße
Solanum


----------



## Montana (27. März 2007)

Danke Dir Helmut   und schöne Grüße in die Eifel 

Wann sieht man sich denn mal wieder im Gebüsch  Im KF oder bei euch ? 

Viele Grüße und bis hoffentlich bald

_Guido _




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch*
> 
> *dem KFL-Team *
> *zur 200. Seite!    *
> *Ich denke, noch ein, zwei gute Sommer (oder matschige Winter  ), dann sind auch die 1000 voll.*​


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2007)

200 Seiten? Also bei mir sinds nur 125, vielleicht mußt du mal den Monitor hochkant stellen, dann passt mehr drauf... 

PS: aber bald sind die 5000 Posts voll...gibts nen da nen Preis? 
Vielleicht kostenloses Wellness-Fango mit Gidooooo...


----------



## sibby08 (27. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 200 Seiten? Also bei mir sinds nur 125, vielleicht mußt du mal den Monitor hochkant stellen, dann passt mehr drauf...
> 
> PS: aber bald sind die 5000 Posts voll...gibts nen da nen Preis?
> Vielleicht kostenloses Wellness-Fango mit Gidooooo...


 
Bei mir sind es auch 200 Seiten.
Kann es sein das Du die "Ignor" Funktion eingeschaltet hast und sich dadurch die Beiträge reduzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 200 Seiten? Also bei mir sinds nur 125, vielleicht mußt du mal den Monitor hochkant stellen, dann passt mehr drauf...
> 
> PS: aber bald sind die 5000 Posts voll...gibts nen da nen Preis?
> Vielleicht kostenloses Wellness-Fango mit Gidooooo...



bei mir sinds auch 200   Platz 1. im Winterpokal Regional nicht schlecht


----------



## Konfuzius (27. März 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es auch 200 Seiten.
> Kann es sein das Du die "Ignor" Funktion eingeschaltet hast und sich dadurch die Beiträge reduzieren.



Man kann im "Kontrollzentrum" unter "Einstellungen ändern" die Anzahl der Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen, einstellen.
Bei 125 Seite steht da dann wohl "40" drin.


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2007)

Ich hab in den Einstellungen die Anzahl der Beiträge/Seite auf maximal gestellt, daher sehe ich immer 40 Beiträge, daher nur 125 Seiten KFL-Dailysoap.

War das ewige blättern in unserem Feierabendthread #1 (Moderatorengott hab ihn selig) leid und wollte mehr auf einmal sehen.

Vielleicht blüht euch ja auch bald ein vom Mod geforcter Cut...ääh, ich meine ein vom Diskussionsleiter erzwungener Schnitt... und es gibt bald KFL-Soap Staffel#2.


----------



## Montana (28. März 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> .....
> PS: aber bald sind die 5000 Posts voll...gibts nen da nen Preis?
> Vielleicht kostenloses Wellness-Fango mit Gidooooo...



Das wird später passieren und  zum Teil auch noch bei Tageslicht ...  

Wie versprochen gibt es heute abend von _*mir*_ eine ganz ruhige Runde  durch den KF und hoch zum Lüderich. 

Sozusagen etwas CTF Training für Sonntag. 

LG _Guido_


----------



## juchhu (28. März 2007)

Wellness-Fango ist wohl nicht angesagt. 

Komme gerade von einer Hunderunde zurück,
und es war geil. 
Fast alles abgetrocknet, an einigen Stellen staubte es bereits. 
Wie habe ich diese trockenen Trails vermisst!  

Viel Spass und grüßt mir den KF.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (28. März 2007)

Danke sehr  Martin 

Hmmmm .... jetzt wird es doch eigentlich auch wieder Zeit für _juchhumässiges _KFLen und mehr ...  

Bis bald Guido 






juchhu schrieb:


> Wellness-Fango ist wohl nicht angesagt.
> 
> Komme gerade von einer Hunderunde zurück,
> und es war geil.
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. März 2007)

oooh wie freu ich mich auf heute abend  
englisch lk abiklausur endlich vorbei, jetzt sind erst mal 3 wochen ferien angesagt, mit hoffentlich ganz viel biken 
also dann erstmal bis gleisch
lg


----------



## Cheetah (28. März 2007)

*5000* 
​


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *5000*
> ​


...Punkte im WP und das KFL-Team wäre locker auf P4 gelandet...

Schön, daß sich der Treff am Wildfang so etabliert hat. Die Menge an Bikerinnen und Bikern sorgt für ein stetiges Kommen und gehen, ohne daß der Treff ganz einschläft, so wie es leider einigen anderen in unserem Lokalforum schon ergangen ist. Irgendwer fährt immer, und sei es noch so trocken und staubig...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (29. März 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
ein gaaaanz großes Danke an den *Master of KFL-Wellness* Guido und alle Mitfahrer für die super Tour gestern.  
Eine Tour, die 100% Kerstin-kompatibel war, nicht zu schnell, nicht zu langsam.. einfach herrlich. SO nächste Woche gerne wieder!!!   
lg
Kerstin (die nach der ersten fast schlammfreien Tour zum ersten Mal ihr Rad nicht putzen muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (29. März 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ja, das war gestern eine feine und relaxte Runde. Zu späterer Stunde dann aber doch empfindlich kalt. So waren wir doch alle auf die warmen Tagestemperaturen gepolt ... 
Wieder zu Hause angekommen, bin ich sofort mit Wärmflasche ins Bett. ... Influenza hat mich ja erst kürzlich verlassen. ...  ...  ... und da ich nicht mehr geduscht habe ...  

Ein paar Eckdaten:

Hm: 430
Km: 46,3 (für mich von Tür zu Tür; also rd. 9 Km abziehen...)
AVS: 14,4
AVHf: sach ich nich ...  

Dauer: 220 Min.

Ach ja, auf'm Lüderich ist immer noch nix kaputt. Da hat Kyrill wohl einen großen Bogen drum herum gemacht.  

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Wie war Dein heutiger Termin Bernhard ... ?


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (29. März 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Ein paar Eckdaten:
> 
> Hm: 430
> Km: 46,3 (für mich von Tür zu Tür; also rd. 9 Km abziehen...)
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. März 2007)

Hi @ all,

war eine gute Idee am Mittwoch nur die Wellness Runde mitzufahren,der linke Schulterbereich hat mir die Tour nicht verziehen,na ja jetzt weiß ich wo die Grenzen lagen.
Die Tour hat mir am Mittwoch besonders desswegen gut gefallen weil man ausreichend Zeit für etliche Smaltalk hatte  
Jetzt kommt die schlechte Nachricht für mich,werde am Montag mich operieren lassen ( Beide Bänder vom Schlüsselbein zum Oberarm beim Skifahren gerissen ) werde wohl mindestens 6 Wochen kein MTB fahren können und den Rest werde ich dann sehen.
Einen schönen und lieben Gruß an alle MTB`erinnen und MTB `er 

Bernhard II


----------



## juchhu (31. März 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> war eine gute Idee am Mittwoch nur die Wellness Runde mitzufahren,der linke Schulterbereich hat mir die Tour nicht verziehen,na ja jetzt weiß ich wo die Grenzen lagen.
> Die Tour hat mir am Mittwoch besonders desswegen gut gefallen weil man ausreichend Zeit für etliche Smaltalk hatte
> ...


 
O, Mann, das ist bitter, direkt am Anfang der 'Schön'Wettersaison. 
Däumchen gedrückt  , wird schon gut gehen. 
Gute Besserung und halte uns auf dem Laufenden, lieber Bernhard II.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (31. März 2007)

@bernhardwalter

Gute Besserung und toi, toi, toi für die OP

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst auf irgendwelchen Wegen
Christoph


----------



## Montana (2. April 2007)

Sorry etwas spät   aber . . .  D a n k e . . . für die netten Worte  




Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ein gaaaanz großes Danke an den *Master of KFL-Wellness* Guido und alle Mitfahrer für die super Tour gestern.
> Eine Tour, die 100% Kerstin-kompatibel war, nicht zu schnell, nicht zu langsam.. einfach herrlich. SO nächste Woche gerne wieder!!!
> lg
> Kerstin (die nach der ersten fast schlammfreien Tour zum ersten Mal ihr Rad nicht putzen muss)


----------



## Montana (2. April 2007)

*  KFL- Team - Frühlings - Tour *


* SEHR Spät - Bericht    * 

* 28.03.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guide:  * Montana *

*Teilnehmer innen *

*Wellness - Gruppe*  


Bernhard II @ bernhardwalter 
Guido @ Montana
Kerstin @ Sunnybubbles
Ralf @ Ralf



Schnegge zog vor langer langer Zeit mit seinen schnellen Leute in die _Kölner- und Umgebung Berge_ ... mehr weiss ich nicht  _Montana_ hingegen zog mit seiner Meute -> 3 alte Männer  und eine junge Frau   ... Richtung Lüderich. Wir fuhren lange im Hellen  und erst den langen trail vom Lüderich runter und den Rest im Dunklen. Es waren fast alle flowigen entspannenden Sachen dabei. Etwas CTF Training war auch angesagt. Wie immer in letzter Zeit ging es zügig zum Parkplatz zurück weil _Montana_ noch einen netten Termin hatte.  



*Besonderheiten:* Gute Besserung an _Berndhardwalter_ ... der schwerverletzt (vorher schon  )  diese Tour mitfuhr und sich extrem tapfer geschlagen hzat . Kompliment auch für das tolle Durchhaltevermögen unserer _Sunybubbles_. Danke an Ralf für die Daten. 



*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 4.April 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren  Liebe Grüße  

_Montana_




ralf schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ja, das war gestern eine feine und relaxte Runde. Zu späterer Stunde dann aber doch empfindlich kalt. So waren wir doch alle auf die warmen Tagestemperaturen gepolt ...
> Wieder zu Hause angekommen, bin ich sofort mit Wärmflasche ins Bett. ... Influenza hat mich ja erst kürzlich verlassen. ...  ...  ... und da ich nicht mehr geduscht habe ...
> ...


----------



## Günni69 (2. April 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die schlechte Nachricht für mich,werde am Montag mich operieren lassen ( Beide Bänder vom Schlüsselbein zum Oberarm beim Skifahren gerissen ) werde wohl mindestens 6 Wochen kein MTB fahren können und den Rest werde ich dann sehen.
> Einen schönen und lieben Gruß an alle MTB`erinnen und MTB `er
> 
> Bernhard II



Oh je Bernhard, das ist aber wirklich bitter gerade wo doch jetzt endlich das Wetter wieder besser wird.  
Wünsche Dir eine gute und hoffentlich schnelle Genesung damit Du schnell wieder biken kannst.


----------



## Montana (3. April 2007)

Das scheint ja mal wieder eine mittlere Grossveranstaltung zu werden, Morgen  Da _Schnegge_ auch da sein wird, werden wir bestimmt zwei tolle Gruppen haben. Die Wellness Gruppe ist aufgerufen mit _Montana_ auf den Lüderich zu fahren. Alles schön locker und mit viel Fun  

Ich freue mich auf euch  

Guido 

*BTW : *

Hat Eine(r) ´ne Idee für Karfreitag ... ruhig was Längeres und auch im Umland ...  Ostersonntag Morgen will ich evtl. auch  Ommer  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (3. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

Ende letzter Woche ist eine Rotte Forstarbeiter in die Hardt eingerückt.
Die Erdenburg wurde freigesägt, das Holz wartet auf Rückung und Abtransport.
Eben habe ich gesehen, wie sie sich dem Trail von den Tennisplätzen runter zum Kadettenweiher angenommen haben.

Der Weg vom Kadettenweiher hoch zur Schutzhütte/NFH ist leider immer noch vollkommen unpassierbar.

Der lange Singletrail vom Hardter Rücken Richtung Grube Cox ist noch nicht vollständig fahrbar. Leider ist da immer noch eine ca. 50 m lange Schieb- bzw. Tragepassage drin.

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück, und pünktlich zur Auftaktveranstaltung der Juchhu-Fahrtechnikkurse ist alles wieder in der Hardt fahrbar.

Wenn es morgen trocken bleibt, will ich eine schöne Nachmittags-/Abendtour fahren. Mache dann einen Schlenker zum Treffpunkt und fahre eine Runde mit.

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (3. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Das scheint ja mal wieder eine mittlere Grossveranstaltung zu werden, Morgen  Da _Schnegge_ auch da sein wird, werden wir bestimmt zwei tolle Gruppen haben. Die Wellness Gruppe ist aufgerufen mit _Montana_ auf den Lüderich zu fahren. Alles schön locker und mit viel Fun
> 
> Ich freue mich auf euch
> 
> ...



Wer kennt sich den gut hinter dem Lüderrich aus? wie wärs den mit ner Tour die ins große unbekannte führt?


----------



## juchhu (3. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Wer kennt sich den gut hinter dem Lüderrich aus? wie wärs den mit ner Tour die ins große unbekannte führt?


 
Guckst Du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=78288&


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. April 2007)

Also um Marialinden , Overath und das Naafbachtal kenne ich mich ein wenig aus


----------



## Flow#33 (3. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Das scheint ja mal wieder eine mittlere Grossveranstaltung zu werden



...Und da es die Arbeit zulässt bin ich morgen auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Montana (4. April 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also um Marialinden , Overath und das Naafbachtal kenne ich mich ein wenig aus



Ganz ganz toll Herr Kettenfresser     

Ich würde aber gerne vor dem Morgengrauen zurück sein  

Viele Grüße 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ganz ganz toll Herr Kettenfresser
> 
> Ich würde aber gerne vor dem Morgengrauen zurück sein
> 
> ...



Immer diese Ansprüche   . Es müssen Opfer gebracht werden.  
Dann setz halt die Tour etwas früher an  . Also am *Kar*freitag kann ich
Variante 1 :in Overath ( Schulzentrum ) ab 15:00 Uhr übernehmen. Über Marialinden ( schön langsam versteht sich ) sind es dann ca. 2,5 - 3,0 Std. bis Lohmar  
Variante 2: in Vilkerath ab 15:30 Uhr übernehmen. Dann über die Agger-Trails rückwärts nach Neuhonrath , hoch und rüber ins Naafbachtal sind dann ca. 1,5 - 2,0 Std bis Lohmar


----------



## bibi1952 (4. April 2007)

Hallo,
wenn ihr am Karfreitag eine Tour über den Lüderich hinaus machen wollt, dann schlage ich folgendes vor:
Abfahrt vom Lüderich nach Agger "Hotel Naafshäuschen", dort Guide-übernahme, weiter über Trails entlang der Agger bis Vilkerath, durch das Schlingenbachtal hoch zum kleinen Heckberg (348 mNN), zurück durch das Naafbachtal von der Quelle bis zur Mündung in die Agger.  Diese Strecke bin ich schon mal mit Kettenfresser gefahren.
Danach Rückfahrt durchs Sülztal, Wahnerheide und Königsforst zum Parkplatz.
VG Werner


----------



## Schnegge (4. April 2007)

Oh schön Naafbachtal komplett oder mit fiesen up- und genialen downhills links und rechts  .... leckerschmecker

Leider steht bei mir am Wochenende Renovierung an, da is' leider nix mit biken  

Dafür hab ich schon was für heut' abend zurecht gestrickt...  

Ich freu mich schon drauf  

Bis später
Jörg


----------



## juchhu (4. April 2007)

Sorry, muss mich wieder abmelden,
da ich heute trotz schönsten Wetter gar nicht fahren kann.
Habe Guido schon Bescheid gesagt.
Viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## ultra2 (4. April 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sorry, muss mich wieder abmelden,
> da ich heute trotz schönsten Wetter gar nicht fahren kann.
> Habe Guido schon Bescheid gesagt.
> Viel Spass.
> ...



Ergo platt? 

Schade, hatte mich schon so gefreut auf Unmengen von DIMB-Flyern.
Also doch keinen Rucksack mitnehmen? 

Vielleicht ein anderes Mal.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## juchhu (4. April 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ergo platt?
> 
> Schade, hatte mich schon so gefreut auf Unmengen von DIMB-Flyern.
> Also doch keinen Rucksack mitnehmen?
> ...


 
Pass mal auf, Du Clown.

Mein Schwiegervater ist mit Herzinfarkt ins KH eingeliefert worden
und notoperiert worden.

Deinen Flyer kannst Du Dir wo anders besorgen.
Meine sind für Sponsoren bestimmt.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Schönen Gruß.


----------



## ultra2 (4. April 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Pass mal auf, Du Clown.
> 
> Mein Schwiegervater ist mit Herzinfarkt ins KH eingeliefert worden
> und notoperiert worden.



Sorry, aber man kann in der Tat nicht alles wissen.



juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.
> 
> Schönen Gruß.



Ach wenn Du dich mal selber daran halten würdest.

Unabhänigig davon, das wir uns nicht leiden können, alles Gute. 

Jens


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. April 2007)

Nääää, wat wor dat schööön... 

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein,
und sehr nette Bikerlein *träller*


----------



## Montana (5. April 2007)

*KARFRYDAY*

Danke Werner und Sven -> Hier sind doch zwei gute Ansätze für Freitag. Also ich würde gerne nachmittags ab 14:00 / 15:00 Uhr fahren und werde auch mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt kommen. Dieser kann daher auch in Overath,  Lohmar, an der Agger,  was weiss ich . . . sein ... So, wie geht es nun weiter ?
_
LG Guido _



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ihr am Karfreitag eine Tour über den Lüderich hinaus machen wollt, dann schlage ich folgendes vor:
> Abfahrt vom Lüderich nach Agger "Hotel Naafshäuschen", dort Guide-übernahme, weiter über Trails entlang der Agger bis Vilkerath, durch das Schlingenbachtal hoch zum kleinen Heckberg (348 mNN), zurück durch das Naafbachtal von der Quelle bis zur Mündung in die Agger.  Diese Strecke bin ich schon mal mit Kettenfresser gefahren.
> Danach Rückfahrt durchs Sülztal, Wahnerheide und Königsforst zum Parkplatz.
> VG Werner





			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Ansprüche   . Es müssen Opfer gebracht werden.
> Dann setz halt die Tour etwas früher an  . Also am Karfreitag kann ich
> Variante 1 :in Overath ( Schulzentrum ) ab 15:00 Uhr übernehmen. Über Marialinden ( schön langsam versteht sich ) sind es dann ca. 2,5 - 3,0 Std. bis Lohmar
> Variante 2: in Vilkerath ab 15:30 Uhr übernehmen. Dann über die Agger-Trails rückwärts nach Neuhonrath , hoch und rüber ins Naafbachtal sind dann ca. 1,5 - 2,0 Std bis Lohmar


----------



## Montana (5. April 2007)

*  KFL- Team - FrÃ¼hlings - Tour *


*  Bericht    * 

* 04.04.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guides:  * Montana  und  Schnegge *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

*Wellness - Gruppe*  

Anke @ crossfire
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Frank @ Cheetah 
Jens @ ultra 
Guido @ Montana
Helmut @ born 2bike wild
Kerstin @ Sunnybubbles
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Marco @ Marco_Lev
Martin @ Martin 4711
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Renate @ Harnas
Renate @ Tazz 
Sonja @ Soka70
Stefan @ Balu.
Udo @ sibby08



Es trafen sich wiederum ein paar und mehr MTB Freunde âinnen auf dem Parkplatz am Wildwechsel ein. Gemeinsam mit den s_chnellerfahrenwollen_ Leuten _(GIANTAC2, Flow#33 ; bibi1952 und Schnegge) _ starteten wir und _Schnegge_ zeigte uns zunÃ¤chst einen neuen wunderschÃ¶nen flowigen Singletrail  im westlichen Teil des KFs. Danach ging es Ã¼ber die BrÃ¼derstrasse zum Forsthaus und hier gab es die gewohnte Gruppentrennung. Nach dem harten Wochenende Ã¼berwog das Interesse an einer Wellness Runde. _Schnegge_ zog mit seinen Leuten Richtung Hardt.

Wir Anderen fuhren Ã¼ber ein paar nette breite und noch viel nettere nichtganzsobreite Wege runter nach Hellenthal. Hier zeigte _Montana_ groÃe Begeisterung im groÃzÃ¼gigen Umfahren der liegenden Kyrill BÃ¤ume. Manches war fahrbar â¦ Anderes wiederum nicht . Dann ging es  Ã¼ber die Wiese und BrÃ¼cke zur langen LÃ¼derich Aufstiegs  FAB. Diese fuhren wir relativ gemÃ¼tlich und entspannt hoch und immer noch im Hellen dann den wiederum genialen und staubtrockenen daher komplett fahrbaren ST runter.

Via Lehmbach ging es in den KF zurÃ¼ck und dort gab es die netten Abschluss trails an den Forsbacher GÃ¤rten und am Wassertretbecken. Diesmal nahm _Montana_ auch wieder den _Juchhu_ nighttrail ins Programm und spÃ¤ter den _bikekiller_ trail und es ging auch durchs Wildgehege zum FRA- Loch   â¦  das diesmal von so Vielen befahren wurde. Flott gings zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck weil _Montana_  â¦. 

*Besonderheiten:*  Geniales Wetter und ein Grossteil der Tour im Hellen ... das kann was. Nette groÃe Meute und selbst der Guide  war diesmal ganz OK und konzentriert.  Schade nur, dass _Sunnybubbles_ Probleme mit ihrem bike hatte und zurÃ¼ckfahren musste. Ich hoffe, dass sie bald wieder dabei sein wird. . _Juchhu _wollte auch mitfahren, konnte aber leider aus sehr wichtigen privatem Grund nicht. Kryll ist bald Vergangenheit und so langsam entwickelt sich wieder eine *coole flowige Wellness FAB und Singletrail Runde durch den KF*.  Das macht Lust auf mehr.  



*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 11.April 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *KARFRYDAY*
> 
> Danke Werner und Sven -> Hier sind doch zwei gute Ansätze für Freitag. Also ich würde gerne nachmittags ab 14:00 / 15:00 Uhr fahren und werde auch mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt kommen. Dieser kann daher auch in Overath,  Lohmar, an der Agger,  was weiss ich . . . sein ... So, wie geht es nun weiter ?
> _
> LG Guido _


Also von mir aus können Werner und ich da was machen .
Schlage folgendes vor:
Treffpunkt Grünland ( 14:30 Uhr ) Werner da bist du gefragt  .
Anschließend holt ihr mich an Agger Schlösschen ( 15:00 Uhr ) in Wahlscheid ab  .
Dann geht es weiter nach Neuhonrath, über die Agger-Trails ( sind nur durch zwei Bäume versperrt  ) . Am Marienstollen wurde ich gerne ( noch nicht so fit  ) nach Marialinden hochfahren . 
Werner kann dann weiter bis Vilkerath , über das Schlingenbachtal zum kleinen Heckberg wo wir dann wieder treffen ??? !!! 
Anschließend führen wie die Leute zurück zum Naafbachtal ! 
Werner machst du ein LMB klar ???


----------



## bibi1952 (5. April 2007)

Hallo,
kann leider keine Tour ins LMB stellen, da ich mich selber verpflichten mußte, morgen im Büro zu arbeiten. 
Wollte dafür am Ostermontag nach Mittag gerne fahren. Das Wetter soll dann auch besser sein, Vorhersage im Radio heute bis 22°. Werde morgen was ins Netz stellen.
VG Werner


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. April 2007)

Sorry Leute  , die geplante Tour morgen fällt leider ins Wasser   . War heute unterwegs und was soll ich sagen.  Leide seit zwei Wochen an einem Magenproblem  und heute war es soll schlimm das ich mich beinah ein paar mal übergeben hätte    . Daher bin ich zur Zeit eher Ballast  als Mitfahrer/Guide . Blut wurde mir heute abgenommen  , hoffendlich finden die raus was ich habe 
Die Tour wird aber auf jedenfall nachgeholt , versprochen. 
Ich wünsche allen noch ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## Ommer (5. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hat Eine(r) ´ne Idee für Karfreitag ... ruhig was Längeres und auch im Umland ...  Ostersonntag Morgen will ich evtl. auch  Ommer  ?




Sonntagmorgen? Welche Uhrzeit? Langsames Hügelfahren?

Fragen über Fragen.....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (6. April 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgen? Welche Uhrzeit? Langsames Hügelfahren?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.....
> 
> ...



Das wäre doch schon mal was. Ich bin dabei. 
Habe Ostern Freigang bzw. Freifahrt  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Montana (6. April 2007)

Wirklich schade Sven, da wäre ich doch gerne heute mit Dir eine schöne Tour gefahren. Aber das holen wir dann ein anderes Mal nach. Zunächst mal gute Besserung  

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mit _Eifelwolf _eine* ruhige* Runde um BaMü fahren. Wer sich spontan anschließen möchte sende mir bitte eine PN oder SMS. Treffpunkt in BaMü ca. 15 :00 Uhr.

Bis dann _Guido_




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sorry Leute  , die geplante Tour morgen fällt leider ins Wasser   . War heute unterwegs und was soll ich sagen.  Leide seit zwei Wochen an einem Magenproblem  und heute war es soll schlimm das ich mich beinah ein paar mal übergeben hätte    . Daher bin ich zur Zeit eher Ballast  als Mitfahrer/Guide . Blut wurde mir heute abgenommen  , hoffendlich finden die raus was ich habe
> Die Tour wird aber auf jedenfall nachgeholt , versprochen.
> Ich wünsche allen noch ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## bibi1952 (6. April 2007)

Hallo,
wer des Königsforsts müde ist, kann am Montag mit mir fahren.
Näheres unter: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4321

Strecke und Geländeschnitt bekomme ich nicht ins Netz gestellt, ohne Anleitung schaffe ich das nicht.

VG Werner


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4321


Lohmar in Baden-Württemberg?


----------



## bibi1952 (7. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lohmar in Baden-Württemberg?



Danke für den Fehlerhinweis.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lohmar in Baden-Württemberg?



Danke für den Hinweis, ist korrigiert.
VG Werner


----------



## Montana (7. April 2007)

Hallo Werner,

ich war Karfreitag beim_ Eifelwolf_ rund um BaMü und Ostersonntag geht es mit _Ommer_ in Lindlar rund. Ostermontag ist  mein Freigang glücklicherweise vorbei und ich darf mich wieder um meine Häsin  kümmern. Ich fahre aber gerne demnächst mal bei Dir mit

Viele Grüße Guido

BTW: Wer erklärt dem Werner denn das mit den Grafiken und hochladen und so ...




bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer des Königsforsts müde ist, kann am Montag mit mir fahren.
> Näheres unter:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4321
> ...


----------



## Chemiel26 (9. April 2007)

Hi Martin,

habt Ihr auch eine Anfängergruppe? Wäre super interessiert, da ich endlich mal regelmäßig fahren möchte. Anscheinend gibt es ein regelmäßiges Treffen mittwochs, oder? Aber wann und wo?

Beste Grüße,

Annika


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. April 2007)

Chemiel26 schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> habt Ihr auch eine Anfängergruppe? Wäre super interessiert, da ich endlich mal regelmäßig fahren möchte. Anscheinend gibt es ein regelmäßiges Treffen mittwochs, oder? Aber wann und wo?
> 
> ...



hi annika, 
(fast) jeden Mittwoch fährt ne chillige Wellness Gruppe mit [email protected] Montana durch den Königsforst, der hat bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn du am Treffpunkt auftauchst und mitfährst.. hin und wieder richtet sich das Tempo sogar nach den langsamsten..  KFL'er Wellness Tour
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Montana (9. April 2007)

*Danke auch an Kerstin für den Hinweis *


Hallo Annika,
schön, dass Du Dich bei uns meldest  und Interesse an unseren Touren hast. Bei uns läuft das prinzipiell so, dass wir jeden Mittwoch mit zwei Gruppen unterwegs sind. Eine schnellere Gruppe um _Jörg  @ Schnegge_ und eine deutlich langsamere Gruppe mit mir _Guido @ Montana _ Bei beiden Gruppen gilt, dass der / die Langsamste das Tempo bestimmt. Ich würde Dir einfach empfehlen mal am Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr bei uns vorbei zuschauen und mitzufahren. Ich bin sicher, dass es Dir gefallen wird.

Gruß _Montana_ 

Guido
*
Danke auch an Kerstin für den Hinweis 
*

Nächster Termin : *11.04.2007 18:30 Uhr*

Hier kannst Du Dich eintragen  : LMB Termin

*
Treffpunkt :*

Der Parkplatz ist hier zu finden :
BAB 4 bis AS Refrath / Köln Brück
dort dann Richtung Köln Brück über die B 55 (Olpener Strasse)
dann die erste Möglichkeit (ca. 500m) nach links abbiegen
in die Strasse Am Wildwechsel ( da ist ein Restaurant auf der Ecke )
nach ca. 50 Meter links auf dem Parkplatz halten





​



Chemiel26 schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> habt Ihr auch eine Anfängergruppe? Wäre super interessiert, da ich endlich mal regelmäßig fahren möchte. Anscheinend gibt es ein regelmäßiges Treffen mittwochs, oder? Aber wann und wo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Danke auch an Kerstin für den Hinweis *



ja ich muss ja auch die Frauenqote erhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (9. April 2007)

Apropo Ankündigungen und Hinweise  

*Guido und ich wollen Euch herzlich zum Kölner Tisch am Freitag, den 13.    April 2007, um 20:00 Uhr einladen.*

Zwei Punkte würden wir gerne bei Interesse besprechen:

Tages- und Wochenendtouren 
Unterstützung für (Hobby)RennfahrerInnen 
Weitere Infos und zur Anmeldung gehts hier.

Zukünftig wollen wir den Kölner Tisch im Anschluß an eine Tour z.B. in einem Biergarten ausklinken lassen.

Bis Freitag.  

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (9. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ja ich muss ja auch die Frauenqote erhöhen




Gute Idee  .... mal sehen ob ihr es demnächst mal schafft in der Überzahl zu sein.

Ich fänds OK  

LG Guido


----------



## Flow#33 (10. April 2007)

Morgen passts mit der Arbeit und ich bin auch schon wieder dabei.  

Werde mich diesmal wohl der Wellness-Gruppe anschließen, da ich vom Wochenende im Sauerland noch ein bißchen platt bin und außerdem weibliche Begleitung aus Aachen mitbringe.

Wie Kerstin schon schrieb:


Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ich muss ja auch die Frauenqote erhöhen



In diesem Sinne, bis morgen

Florian


----------



## Montana (11. April 2007)

Gut so Florian  

Hmmm .... ich weiss jetzt, dass Jörg heute abend def. *nicht* dabei sein, daher wird es *nur* eine Wellness Gruppe  geben. Wem das anvisierte Tempo schon jetzt als zu langsam erscheint . . . bitte umgehend abmelden  ihr verpasst dann natürlich eine ganze Menge Plauscherei und Spass  

BTW : Es geht natürlich wieder Richtung Lüderich .... 

Bis später ... ich freue mich

Guido

_Montana_




Flow#33 schrieb:


> Morgen passts mit der Arbeit und ich bin auch schon wieder dabei.
> 
> Werde mich diesmal wohl der Wellness-Gruppe anschließen, da ich vom Wochenende im Sauerland noch ein bißchen platt bin und außerdem weibliche Begleitung aus Aachen mitbringe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

aber wir fahren doch dann net wieder so schnell??    also letztes mal war definitiv zu flott, da bleib ich doch lieber zuhause... oder fahr alleine
denn was schnell und was langsam ist, wird ja irgendwie von jedem anders definiert..
lg


----------



## sibby08 (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> aber wir fahren doch dann net wieder so schnell??   also letztes mal war definitiv zu flott, da bleib ich doch lieber zuhause... oder fahr alleine
> denn was schnell und was langsam ist, wird ja irgendwie von jedem anders definiert..
> lg


 
Bist Du deshalb beim letzten mal umgedreht und zurück gefahren?
Wir waren deutlich hinter Dir und langsam als Du uns entgegen gespurtet bist. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert das Du vorne das Tempo mitgegangen bist. Hinten war jedenfalls Wellness angesagt  und die vorderen haben auch immer brav gewartet


----------



## Montana (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> aber wir fahren doch dann net wieder so schnell??    also letztes mal war definitiv zu flott, da bleib ich doch lieber zuhause... oder fahr alleine
> denn was schnell und was langsam ist, wird ja irgendwie von jedem anders definiert..
> lg




Huhu  Kerstin 

Keine Angst ... es wird durch die grosse Gruppe schon ganz sicher langsam.
Es bleibt dabei  das wird heute eine *ganz ruhige Wellness KFL Tour *Versprochen  

LG Guido


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Huhu  Kerstin
> 
> Keine Angst ... es wird durch die grosse Gruppe schon ganz sicher langsam.
> Es bleibt dabei  das wird heute eine *ganz ruhige Wellness KFL Tour *Versprochen
> ...




sonst wars doch immer gerade wegen der großen gruppe schneller?!  
naja ich lass es mal drauf ankommen und wenns mir zu schnell ist, fahre ich meine eigenen wege 
lg


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bist Du deshalb beim letzten mal umgedreht und zurück gefahren?
> Wir waren deutlich hinter Dir und langsam als Du uns entgegen gespurtet bist. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert das Du vorne das Tempo mitgegangen bist. Hinten war jedenfalls Wellness angesagt  und die vorderen haben auch immer brav gewartet



nein, ich wollte schon noch, aber mein rad wollte nich mehr..  
geht aber wieder, nur eine pedale ist leider fast schrott.. aber als arme abiturientin fehlts geld für ein paar neue.  
aber auf diesem wege direkt ma ne frage.. weiß einer von euch, wo man hier in der gegend nen Laden mit einer netten Auswahl an Damen mtb schuhen findet? würde mir ja gerne klickies kaufen.. und nach dem abi gibts nen geldsegen von der lieben verwandtschaft    
lg


----------



## joscho (11. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei  das wird heute eine *ganz ruhige Wellness KFL Tour *Versprochen
> 
> LG Guido



Der Worte Klang vernehm ich wohl, allein es fehlt der Glaube mir  
Langsam wird es werden - schließlich fahre ich mit (*) und es geht auf den Lüderich - aber wellness  

ciao...
joscho

* Zumindest werde ich es versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Der Worte Klang vernehm ich wohl, allein es fehlt der Glaube mir
> Langsam wird es werden - schließlich fahre ich mit (*) und es geht auf den Lüderich - aber wellness
> 
> ciao...
> ...



deine worte geben hoffnung... 
wie kein wellness? also außer dem tempo is doch eigentlich immer alles ganz chillig wellnessig


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ...aber auf diesem wege direkt ma ne frage.. weiß einer von euch, wo man hier in der gegend nen Laden mit einer netten Auswahl an Damen mtb schuhen findet? würde mir ja gerne klickies kaufen.. ...


 
Sicherlich hier, allerdings in Gummersbach  : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3541194&postcount=592


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Sicherlich hier, allerdings in Gummersbach  : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3541194&postcount=592



gum.. gumm.. ärs baach... hmmmmmmmmmm .. 
ne da war ich noch nie ^^ wo isn das?  
danke für den hinweis 
lg


----------



## Montana (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> sonst wars doch immer gerade wegen der großen gruppe schneller?!
> naja ich lass es mal drauf ankommen und wenns mir zu schnell ist, fahre ich meine eigenen wege
> lg



Also noch mal keine Angst Kerstin,  das wird schon klappen ... *Sehr wichtig *ist es auf jeden Fall kurz und deutlich Bescheid zu geben wenn es mal für jemanden zu schnell werden sollte, beim letzten Mal hatte mich auch jemand auf dem Lüderich  um Pause gebeten. Es gibt auch so was wie wechselnde Tagesform  schlechte Beine nennen das die Spezies ... 

Mögliche Kommandos sind   :

LANGSAMER  ... ihr .******   
NICHT SO SCHNELL  ... ihr  ******* 
W A R T E N  ******   

 .... mit allen möglichen Zusätzen die ich hier aber nicht aufschreibe.  

LG Guido


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Mögliche Kommandos sind   :
> 
> LANGSAMER  ... ihr .******
> NICHT SO SCHNELL  ... ihr  *******
> ...



aber guido.. ich beschimpfe doch keine leute, die mehr als doppelt so alt sind wie ich!!    das verbietet mir meine erziehung!!!!!!!!!    
dafür hab ich doch sonst alex


----------



## Montana (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> aber guido.. ich beschimpfe doch keine leute, die mehr als doppelt so alt sind wie ich!!    das verbietet mir meine erziehung!!!!!!!!!
> dafür hab ich doch sonst alex




Hmmmmm .... jetzt bin ich verlegen  ...  Kerstin ... doch doch das muss abundzu raus. 

*EIFELWOLF * kommmt   

*@ Joscho * Wann warst Du denn das letzte Mal dabei ? 

LG Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> gum.. gumm.. ärs baach... hmmmmmmmmmm ..
> ne da war ich noch nie ^^ wo isn das?
> danke für den hinweis
> lg


 
Jo, da wohnen die aus Gummi... oder so  . Ist ein Stückchen weg von Kölle, aber immerhin laut Beschreibung das Traumland für die Ladies (der Laden, der Ort vielleicht nicht)  .


----------



## Schnegge (11. April 2007)

Oh, so wie es aussieht kann ich doch kommen (95%ige Sicherheit)   und eine bischen schellnessen... dann können die anderen in Ruhe wellnessen...  

Ich würd' dann auch 'ne trail Runde am Lüderich anbieten...  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> nein, ich wollte schon noch, aber mein rad wollte nich mehr..
> geht aber wieder, nur eine pedale ist leider fast schrott.. aber als arme abiturientin fehlts geld für ein paar neue.
> aber auf diesem wege direkt ma ne frage.. weiß einer von euch, wo man hier in der gegend nen Laden mit einer netten Auswahl an Damen mtb schuhen findet? würde mir ja gerne klickies kaufen.. und nach dem abi gibts nen geldsegen von der lieben verwandtschaft
> lg



Hallo Kerstin,
ich habe noch ein Paar XT-Klickies, die ich nur ein halbe Jahr gefahren habe und die seit dem 08.2006 im Keller rumliegen. Für eine arme Abiturientin kann ich diese für kleines Geld lassen. Wenn du neue Schuhe hast, gib Bescheid.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. April 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Jo, da wohnen die aus Gummi... oder so  . Ist ein Stückchen weg von Kölle, aber immerhin laut Beschreibung das Traumland für die Ladies (der Laden, der Ort vielleicht nicht)  .




Wenn se nicht nach Gummibach  kann .... oder will dann kann se ja auch mal hier Online gucken Günstiger gehts fast nicht  ..... ab Grösse 36 






Andere Schuhe sind bei HS unter Shop MTB Schuhe zu finden 


LG Guido


----------



## Montana (11. April 2007)

Das wäre einfach nur klasse Jörg.  

Die Damen bleiben aber wie versprochen bei mir, oder   ? 

Bis später

Gruß Guido 




Schnegge schrieb:


> Oh, so wie es aussieht kann ich doch kommen (95%ige Sicherheit)   und eine bischen schellnessen... dann können die anderen in Ruhe wellnessen...
> 
> Ich würd' dann auch 'ne trail Runde am Lüderich anbieten...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wenn se nicht nach Gummibach  kann .... oder will dann kann se ja auch mal hier Online gucken Günstiger gehts fast nicht  ..... ab Grösse 36
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh das ist ja wirklich günstig.. ich glaub die kauf ich mir..  sogar in meiner größe  
für italien brauch ich eh noch welche! 
@bibi1952 das ist echt nett 
um wieviele euros würdest du denn die arme abiturientin ärmer machen wollen?  
am liebsten würd ich halt welche haben, die auf der einen seite klickies und auf der anderen seite bärentatze sind.. weil ich ja nicht immer mit radschuhen unterwegs bin..



Montana schrieb:


> Das wäre einfach nur klasse Jörg.
> 
> Die Damen bleiben aber wie versprochen bei mir, oder   ?
> 
> ...



ich bleib sogar freiwillig   
lg


----------



## joscho (11. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Joscho * Wann warst Du denn das letzte Mal dabei ?
> 
> LG Guido



Wieso? Ist mein Visum abgelaufen? Aber ich schau mal...
Ähm... Moment noch... Da muss ich mal suchen... Augenblick noch... Ah, da hab ich es! Am 27.12.2006 - nach meinen lückenlos geführten Aufzeichnungen  
Wobei es zuweilen mich dünkt, daß auch dieses Jahr ich den KF schon durchfahren wäre  

@Sunnybubbles

Vielleicht haben wir ein unterschiedliches Verständnis von "ganz chillig wellnessig"  Wenn ich mich fast fühle wie vom Hammelhetzer getrieben, dann ist DAS NICHT MEHR CHILLIG  

(Hoffe) Bis später
joscho


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. April 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> @Sunnybubbles
> 
> Vielleicht haben wir ein unterschiedliches Verständnis von "ganz chillig wellnessig"  Wenn ich mich fast fühle wie vom Hammelhetzer getrieben, dann ist DAS NICHT MEHR CHILLIG
> 
> ...



wie ich schon sagte, AUSSER dem tempo....


----------



## joscho (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ooh das ist ja wirklich günstig.. ich glaub die kauf ich mir..  sogar in meiner größe
> für italien brauch ich eh noch welche!



Schau mal bei www.boc24.de, die haben auch so ein Tagesangebot für 49,-. Der Laden ist in Ehrenfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ooh das ist ja wirklich günstig.. ich glaub die kauf ich mir..  sogar in meiner größe
> für italien brauch ich eh noch welche!
> @bibi1952 das ist echt nett
> um wieviele euros würdest du denn die arme abiturientin ärmer machen wollen?
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe nur die Leichtbau-XT, aber dafür so Plastik-Bärentatze, die man zu Not einklicken kann. 
Preis? Reden wir persönlich drüber.
VG Werner


----------



## sibby08 (11. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Also noch mal keine Angst Kerstin, das wird schon klappen ... *Sehr wichtig *ist es auf jeden Fall kurz und deutlich Bescheid zu geben wenn es mal für jemanden zu schnell werden sollte, beim letzten Mal hatte mich auch jemand auf dem Lüderich um Pause gebeten. Es gibt auch so was wie wechselnde Tagesform  schlechte Beine nennen das die Spezies ...
> 
> Mögliche Kommandos sind :
> 
> ...


 
Danke Guido das du mich nicht verraten hast, uhps
jetzt habe ichs selber getan


----------



## sibby08 (11. April 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch ne schöne Runde heute, ich werde jetzt so langsam erstmal Feierabend machen (den ich normal schon um 16:00 Uhr hatte)


----------



## Schildbürger (11. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ...
> um wieviele euros würdest du denn die arme abiturientin ärmer machen wollen?
> am liebsten würd ich halt welche haben, die auf der einen seite klickies und auf der anderen seite bärentatze sind.. weil ich ja nicht immer mit radschuhen unterwegs bin..
> ich bleib sogar freiwillig
> lg



Hallo Kerstin,
ich kann dir ein Paar PDM324 anbieten, eine Seite Klick, andere Seite "Normal".
http://www.paul-lange.de/images/PDM-324.jpg/plimage_details

Die hatte ich für den Anfang. Über den Preis reden wir persönlich, PM.


----------



## hama687 (11. April 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Schau mal bei www.boc24.de, die haben auch so ein Tagesangebot für 49,-. Der Laden ist in Ehrenfeld.



*Wer bei boc einkäuft ist selber schuld, sry das muste mal gesagt werden    

Scheis Laden!!!*


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. April 2007)

Geschafft, Dank an das Organisationsteam des KFL-Teams und die gewohnt lustige, perfekt geguidete Tour kreuz und quer durch den KF inkl. Bezwingung des Monte Lüderich. Insgesamt müssen es so um die 25 Biker gewesen sein, die sich in zwei Gruppen entweder zu Guido oder zu Jörg gesellten.

Das Startbild entstand vor dieser "Zweiteilung"






Guide Jörg (Schnegge), hier eine der wenigen Fahrsituationen, in denen seine Geschwindigkeit unter 40 km/h liegt:






Der Start! Das Feld vorne, aber von hinten gesehen... 






...und das Feld hinten, nun von vorne gesehen  :







Fotografiere Deinen Nächsten! Konzentriert oder entspannt  ?






Schöne Tour, passend zum derzeitigen "Sommeranfang"  .


----------



## joscho (12. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> *
> Scheis Laden!!!*



Und Du meinst, dass man das bei den Schuhen merkt


----------



## Günni69 (12. April 2007)

@ Eifelwolf

Netter Bericht und schöne Bilder von einem sicher netten und erlebnisreichen Bikeabend im KF.  
Wenn man das so liest und sieht, tut es einem direkt nochmal so leid nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.  

Zu BOC kann ich nur sagen, bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt und die gekauften Sachen waren auch alle ok.


----------



## indian (12. April 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

vielen Dank für die nette Abendrunde!!

Hoffe, es sind alle gut heimgekommen.

Guido: sehr schöne Tour! Hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Hoffe, bald mal wieder dabei sein zu können....

Viele Grüße
Ralf

PS: Nettes Bild, Frau P., oder...


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. April 2007)

Bei den Bildern und dem hohen Frauenanteil  bin ich ja richtig traurig, gestern nicht dabei gewesen zu sein  Ok, sonst natürlich auch  Aber ich hatte einen Termin für eine Leistungsdiagnostik. Immerhin schöner Blick aus der achten Etage auf die Glessener Höhen und "Fahrtwind" vom Ventilator  Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch schon am Sonntag in Siegburg.

*PS: Wegen ausgefallener Tour und schönem Wetter werde ich heute kurzfristig eine Tour machen. Startpunkt 16 Uhr. Bei Lust, Laune und Zeit kurze PM *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-matic (12. April 2007)

*Hi Guido und die anderen KF'ler,*

vielen Dank für die schöne Tour gestern abend ! Hat echt Spaß gemacht, werde sicher demnächst nochmal mit dabei sein.

Vielen Dank auch an die beiden netten radlerfruen.de/, die mich zurück zum Parkplatz geguided haben!

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## crossfire (12. April 2007)

indian schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> vielen Dank für die nette Abendrunde!!
> 
> ...



Endlich sind wir mal zusammen auf einem Foto!   

Gestern war es wiedermal echt klasse mit Euch!  

Sonnige Grüße
et Crossie


----------



## Chemiel26 (12. April 2007)

Vielen Dank an den Guide für die tolle Tour gestern. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und vor allem Lust auf mehr. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächsten Touren.

Viele Grüße,

Annika


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. April 2007)

huhu
auch von mir danke für die tour 
wer hatte nochmal die pedalen mit für mich?  würde ich evtl persönlich abholen.. 
lg


----------



## Montana (12. April 2007)

*  KFL- Team - FrÃ¼hlings - Tour *


*  Bericht    * 

* 11.04.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guides:  * Montana  und  Schnegge *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

*Wellness - Gruppe*  

Anne 
Annelena
Annika  @ Chemiel26
Anke @ crossfire
Bernhard @ freebiker_yam
Frank @ Cheetah 
Frank @ turbo-matic
GIANTAC2
Guido @ Montana
Guido 
Helmut @ Eifelwolf
JÃ¶rg @ Joscho
Kerstin @ Sunnybubbles
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Ralf @ indian
Rhoder 
Sonja @ Soka70
Stefan @ Balu.
Stefan @ wingover
Tom @ Merlin

Wen habe ich wohl vergessen   ? 


Es trafen sich wiederum ein paar und mehr MTB Freunde âinnen auf dem Parkplatz am Wildwechsel ein. Die schnelle Gruppe um _JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge _ wollte diesmal ein paar nette trails auf dem LÃ¼derich abfahren ( Mitfahrer : _Schnegge, Flow33_ und _Freundin_ ,_ born 2 bike wild _; _Martin4711 undâ¦._ )  

Wir Anderen zogen bei fast sommerlichen Bedingungen Ã¼ber _KFL Standard hin und rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts Wege  _ Richtung LÃ¼derich und drehten unsere bewÃ¤hrte Wellness Runde. Alle flowigen trails und FABs waren dabei und Alle  hatten groÃen SpaÃ bei moderatem Tempo. 

Stimmt schon _Ralf (Konfuzius)_  Sport ist das zwar auch, dieser steht aber nicht so sehr im Vordergrund,  hier handelt es sich um ein kulturelles und kommunikatives Ereignis   das mehr oder wenig zufÃ¤llig auf einem Fahrrad sitzend stattfindet  und das mit regelmÃ¤Ãigen Wiederholungen.   

*Besonderheiten:* Wieder geniales Wetter und ein Grossteil der Tour im Hellen... sehr nette groÃe Meute und sehr nette GesprÃ¤che. Besonders Kompliment an Anne (17) die erstaunlich gut durchgehalten hat, es waren ja doch Ã¼ber 600 Hms. Auch unsere DebÃ¼tantin _Annika_ (die ein tolles bike fÃ¤hrt  ) hat sich klasse geschlagen und ist herzlich im Kreis aufgenommen.  Danke an _Eifelwolf_ fÃ¼r die weiteste Anreise an diesem Abend und fÃ¼r Fotos und erste Tourenbeschreibung. Danke schÃ¶n auch an _indian_ fÃ¼rs co-guiden. 

*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 18.April 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Flow#33 (12. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Es trafen sich wiederum ein paar und mehr MTB Freunde innen auf dem Parkplatz am Wildwechsel ein. Die schnelle Gruppe um _Jörg @ Schnegge _ wollte diesmal ein paar nette trails auf dem Lüderich abfahren ( Mitfahrer : _Schnegge, Flow33_ *und Freundin* ,_ born 2 bike wild _; _Martin4711 und._ )




...heißt Friederike und ist als @Rieke in der Aachener Ecke des Forums aktiv.


Aber nun zum (lückenhaften- da mangelnde Ortskenntnis ) Bericht der *Schnellness-Trailness-Feuerlösch-Gruppe* :


Bei schönstem Wetter ging es zunächst zügig durch den KF in Richtung Forsbach, so zügig, dass sich Schnegge zwischendurch fragte, ob auch allen bewußt wäre, dass dies nur die Anfahrt sei 
Über schöne Trails mit einigem hoch und runter schlugen wir die grobe Richtung Lüderich ein. 

In Hoffnungsthal kamen uns dann drei schnell laufende Jungs entgegen, von denen mindestens einer sonst eher nicht wie ein Läufer gebaut ist. Wir sahen dann auch schnell weshalb die drei wie die Hasen rannten - sie hatten nämlich die marode Bambuspalisade eines Zauns in Brand gesetzt. 
Durch schnelles Löschen mittels Camelbak, Trinkflasche und Radlerspeichel konnte schlimmeres verhindert werden - die Jungs waren trotz Verfolgungsversuch allerdings schon über alle Berge. 

Auf dem Lüderich gab es dann noch ein paar weitere leckere Trails, bevor wir  den Rückweg antraten.
Mit Feuerwehreinsatz, einem glimpflichen Sturz, super Wetter, tollen Trails und  den gewohnt netten Mitfahrern war es mal wieder eine klasse KFL-Tour. 

Danke und bis nächsten Mittwoch - hab mich schon eingetragen, da ich abends schon wieder frei habe

Flo


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. April 2007)

Ich habe dann die Tour von gestern für mich heute nachgeholt  So langsam kenne ich mich auch immer mehr aus und werde in näherer Zukunft bei Ausfall von Jörg auch mal den Zampano der Schnellnässer machen können.


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> am liebsten würd ich halt welche haben, die auf der einen seite klickies und auf der anderen seite bärentatze sind.. weil ich ja nicht immer mit radschuhen unterwegs bin..



Hallo Kerstin

von dieser Kombination würde ich dir abraten,wenn du im Gelände mit den Klickies unterwegs bist und dich mal schnell ausklicken mußtest findest du nie auf anhieb die richtige Pedalseite ( habe diese erfahrung selbst gemacht ) 

Kaufe entweder diese hier
PDM 424 LX MTB Pedale  
MTB-SPD-Pedal mit Kunsstoffkäfig, incl. Schuhplatten. BIKE Tipp 04/2003     
Gewicht: 467 g,
beidseitige Schwenkbindung,
kompakter Kunststoffkäfig,
Im Lieferumfang sind Cleats enthalten !!!

   Paar  23,99  Euro 



oder diese hier

PDM 545 XT MTB Pedale  
MTB-SPD-Pedal mit Aluminiumkäfig, incl. Schuhplatten     
Gewicht: 567 g,
beidseitige Schwenkbindung,
kompakter Aluminiumkäfig,
Im Lieferumfang sind Cleats enthalten !!!

   Paar  44,90  Euro

beide bei H & S zu haben

auf diesen Pedalen läßt es sich auch gut mit Sportschuhen fahren

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## sibby08 (12. April 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Kerstin
> 
> von dieser Kombination würde ich dir abraten,wenn du im Gelände mit den Klickies unterwegs bist und dich mal schnell ausklicken mußtest findest du nie auf anhieb die richtige Pedalseite ( habe diese erfahrung selbst gemacht )
> 
> ...


 
Also ich komme mit meinen Shimano 324 (ca. 33,- EURO neu) bestens zurecht. Ich habe noch nie das Problem gehabt das ich lange rum suchen musste welche Seite oben ist (entgegen den 545 mit Kunststoffkäfig, die sind nix). Von meiner Seite gibt es die Empfehlung für die Shimano 324, günstig, nicht zu schwer und einfach in der Handhabung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. April 2007)

..lieber Guido, vergessen  hast zu z.B. [email protected], aus der "Schnellness-Gruppe" ..naja, war diesmal eine wahrhaft eine große Bikerschar  .. ist auf jedenfall eine Guide(o)-Meisterleistung  sie zu führen.


@mtb-kao
hab das Höhenprofil gesehen, sieht doch aus wie eine Kopie von meinem, nur die Pause der "Feuerlöschaktion" fehlt.   
habe ca. 700 HM, 62 km(incl.Tür zu Tür 31 km).
..da @Schnegge wohl "definitiv" am nächsten Mittwoch nicht kann, könntest Du ihn als "Schnellness-Guide" vertreten ?!..übrigens fährst Du am So mit Bike nach Siegburg?


@Schnegge, nochmals Danke, war "echt Klasse". 

..und konnte diesmal  sogar noch mit @martin 4711 und @asphaltjunkie den Heimweg nach Troisdorf per Bike bewältigen.


----------



## Rieke (13. April 2007)

Ein ganz liebes Dankeschön auch von mir, besonders an die Schnellness-Gruppe!
Die Tour hat -trotz des Tempos und @Flows Befürchtungen, dass es mir bergab bestimmt zu schnell wird- richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
Und wenn ihr mich noch mal mitnehmen würdet, wäre ich vielleicht sogar schon nächste Woche wieder mit dabei ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. April 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> @mtb-kao
> ..da @Schnegge wohl "definitiv" am nächsten Mittwoch nicht kann, könntest Du ihn als "Schnellness-Guide" vertreten



ich sprach von "näherer zukunft". an so nah habe ich dann nicht unbedingt gedacht  aber wir werden sehen, was sich machen lässt. vielleicht kommt ingo ja auch wieder.



born 2bike wild schrieb:


> @mtb-kao
> ?!..übrigens fährst Du am So mit Bike nach Siegburg?



jau, bin auch dabei. soll ich dich abholen? dann musst du mir noch treff- und zeitpunkt nennen


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. April 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> ...am liebsten würd ich halt welche haben, die auf der einen seite klickies und auf der anderen seite bärentatze sind.. weil ich ja nicht immer mit radschuhen unterwegs bin.....


 


sibby08 schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit meinen Shimano 324 (ca. 33,- EURO neu) bestens zurecht. Ich habe noch nie das Problem gehabt das ich lange rum suchen musste welche Seite oben ist (entgegen den 545 mit Kunststoffkäfig, die sind nix). Von meiner Seite gibt es die Empfehlung für die Shimano 324, günstig, nicht zu schwer und einfach in der Handhabung.


 
Meine Zustimmung, die Shimano 324 habe ich auch. Da eine Seite der Pedale schwerer ist als die andere, hat man das mit der "falschen Seite zum falschen Zeitpunkt" eigentlich schnell heraus.



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Kerstin,
> ich kann dir ein Paar PDM324 anbieten, eine Seite Klick, andere Seite "Normal".
> http://www.paul-lange.de/images/PDM-324.jpg/plimage_details
> 
> hatte ich für den Anfang. Über den Preis reden wir persönlich, PM.


 
Kerstin, entdecke eine männliche Eigenschaft: Zugreifen  !


----------



## Montana (13. April 2007)

*Danke* an Alle für die lieben  Worte zu unserer Mittwochstour.

Wer  *heute abend *mit mir ein Bierchen oder so trinken möchte sei herzlich eingeladen ins "Em Haenche " in Köln- Brück zu kommen. 

Viele Grüße _Guido _

*EDITH :* Es sieht verdammt nach Biergarten Wetter aus


----------



## bikekiller (13. April 2007)

Hola !

Wo ihr gerade Teiletips abgebt, fährt hier irgendeiner evtl noch ne FOX Talas XTT von 2006 ? Und kann mir sagen ob ich mit diesem blauen Knopf unten rechts an der Gabel etwas anfangen kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. April 2007)

Seit wann ist in einem Element eine Talas Gabel??????
Ich denke du hast diese hier?? Fox FX Terralogic Hast du keine Anleitung?
Aber du weisst ja auch das Rocky aller Rahmen nicht mehr handgeschweisst sind! Komisch das du die einzige bist.  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hola !
> 
> Wo ihr gerade Teiletips abgebt, fährt hier irgendeiner evtl noch ne FOX Talas XTT von 2006 ? Und kann mir sagen ob ich mit diesem blauen Knopf unten rechts an der Gabel etwas anfangen kann ?




Zugstufendämpfung!


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. April 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hola !
> 
> Wo ihr gerade Teiletips abgebt, fährt hier irgendeiner evtl noch ne FOX Talas XTT von 2006 ? Und kann mir sagen ob ich mit diesem blauen Knopf unten rechts an der Gabel etwas anfangen kann ?



damit kannst du einstellen, wie schnell oder langsam die gabel wieder ausfedert.


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> damit kannst du einstellen, wie schnell oder langsam die gabel wieder ausfedert.




Zugstufendämpfung!?


----------



## Sunnybubbles (13. April 2007)

hiho
@alle freundlichen Pedalberater   
ich habs getan, ich hab mir neue pedale gekauft. 
1. weil: ich habe keine cleats, die müsste ich extra kaufen (teuer.. )
2. weil: die Pedale mit beidseiter spd bindung UND käfig.. da passt mein radschuh nicht drauf (also dann kommt der cleat nicht mehr an die bindung)
3. weil: 2 Jahre Garantie auf die Treter.. bei gebrauchten fällt das weg (meine erfahrung ist.. ich bekomm ALLES vor ablauf der garantiezeit kaputt )
naja und weil ich meinen Radhändler ganz doll lieb hab , deshalb hab ich sie mir nicht bei dem saftladen h&s bestellt. dafür waren sie leider teurer. 
fazit: jetzt bin ich arm, aber glücklich   
viele liebe grüße und nochmal ein grosses danke von der nun auch klickenden 
Kerstin 

achso diese hier hab ich nun.. Wellgo WPD-95B


----------



## Cheetah (13. April 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Hola !
> 
> Wo ihr gerade Teiletips abgebt, fährt hier irgendeiner evtl noch ne FOX Talas XTT von 2006 ? Und kann mir sagen ob ich mit diesem blauen Knopf unten rechts an der Gabel etwas anfangen kann ?


*Never Touch a Running System *


----------



## i-men (15. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich sprach von "näherer zukunft". an so nah habe ich dann nicht unbedingt gedacht  aber wir werden sehen, was sich machen lässt. vielleicht kommt ingo ja auch wieder.



... ich komm wieder keine Frage 

Ich denke ich bin Mittwoch mal wieder mit Euch auf losem Untergrund unterwegs. Ich habe Mittwoch Nachmittag zwar noch nen Termin in Köln, aber wenn ich mich spute und alles glatt läuft, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Montana (16. April 2007)

Hey Ingo ... gut so  ... wir haben Dich auch schon vermisst.

*Abwechslung tut not und daher ... * 

... wird es am kommenden Mittwoch bei trockenem Wetter _(nur dann lohnt sich das wirklich  )_ eine nette Single trail Runde durch die Hardt geben. Guiden wird diese Geschichte natürlich .... der _*juchhu *_

Treffpunkt bleibt aber 18.30 Uhr in K-Brück und ich führe die Gruppe dann in ruhigem Tempo Richtung Hardt. Dort wird dann _Martin_ übernehmen und eine den Teilnehmern-innen angepasste STR guiden. Das wird mit grosser Sicherheit wie immer sehr spassig.  

Viele Grüße Guido 




i-men schrieb:


> ... ich komm wieder keine Frage
> 
> Ich denke ich bin Mittwoch mal wieder mit Euch auf losem Untergrund unterwegs. Ich habe Mittwoch Nachmittag zwar noch nen Termin in Köln, aber wenn ich mich spute und alles glatt läuft, bin ich dabei.


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hey Ingo ... gut so  ... wir haben Dich auch schon vermisst.
> 
> *Abwechslung tut not und daher ... *
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe gerade schon Guide Bescheid gesagt, 
dass ich leider nicht mit Euch in die Hardt fahren kann. 

Dabei sah alles am WE noch so gut aus.

Aber ich habe am Montagmorgen einen sehr wichtigen und großen Sponsor für die DIMB akquiriert und heute wird die noch größere und interessanter Phase 2 verhandelt.

Infos zu unseren neuen Sponsoren gibt es in den nächsten Wochen und in der neuen DIMB Trails News, die voraussichtlich Ende Mai verscheinen wird.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass. Es soll ja sonnig und trocken bleiben.

VG Martin


----------



## joscho (18. April 2007)

Hi,

geht es trotzdem in die Hardt, oder was ist für heute geplant?

gruß
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (18. April 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Seit wann ist in einem Element eine Talas Gabel??????
> Ich denke du hast diese hier?? Fox FX Terralogic Hast du keine Anleitung?
> Aber du weisst ja auch das Rocky aller Rahmen nicht mehr handgeschweisst sind! Komisch das du die einzige bist.
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich hab ne FOX Talas XTT 130mm und die schweissen die Rahmen wirklich nicht mehr in Canada sondern irgendwo in Ostasien, so die Produktion in Vancouver. Es rechne sich nicht mehr... nur noch für ausgewählte frames. Also mein Element jedenfalls ist nur noch handbeklebt...


----------



## Montana (18. April 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade schon Guide Bescheid gesagt,
> dass ich leider nicht mit Euch in die Hardt fahren kann.
> 
> Dabei sah alles am WE noch so gut aus.
> ...



Ok Martin , dann zunächst mal viel Erfolg für Deine DIMB Anstrengungen. Wird schon klappen wenn Du das richtig anpackst.  



			
				Joscho schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> geht es trotzdem in die Hardt, oder was ist für heute geplant?
> 
> ...



Ja ... ich werde eine *Wellness  Gruppe *...

über die trails am Ostfriedhof und die netten Sachen in der Schluchter Heide zur Saaler Mühle _mit Technik - Ründchen_, dann an der stinkenden Fabrik vorbei  in die  Hardt incl. _Mini_ STR (die Sachen die ich kenne  ) 

... *treiben*. 

Vielleicht findet sich je nach Gruppengrösse jemand für eine Schnellness Gang ? Ingo ,  Peter ? 

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich je nach Gruppengrösse jemand für eine Schnellness Gang ? Ingo ,  Peter ?
> 
> LG Guido



wir werden auf jeden fall schnellnessmäßig was hinbekommen  wer auch immer dann guided


----------



## Montana (18. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> wir werden auf jeden fall schnellnessmäßig was hinbekommen  wer auch immer dann guided



Gut so, Lars ... Peter hat sich leider wieder abgemeldet  aber mit Dir und Ingo dürfte das auch kein Problem sein.

Zur Not fahren wir eben alle schnell  ... (Achtung Scherz   )


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Zur Not fahren wir eben alle schnell  ... (Achtung Scherz   )



ich hätte nichts dagegen


----------



## crossfire (18. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich hätte nichts dagegen


----------



## joscho (18. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja ... ich werde eine *Wellness  Gruppe *...



Ja ja, wird garantiert wieder so eine anstrengende Nummer.



> über die trails am Ostfriedhof und die netten Sachen in der Schluchter Heide zur Saaler Mühle _mit Technik - Ründchen_, dann an der stinkenden Fabrik vorbei  in die  Hardt incl. _Mini_ STR (die Sachen die ich kenne  )
> 
> ... *treiben*.



Danke für die Info. Klingt ganz abwechselungsreich.

Hoffe bis später
joerg


----------



## Montana (18. April 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja ja, wird garantiert wieder so eine *anstrengende *Nummer.
> 
> Danke für die Info. Klingt ganz abwechselungsreich.
> 
> ...



Anstrengungen im _Wellness_bereich sind doch was gaaaaaanz Nettes  

Abwechslung muss ja auch mal wieder sein. Beim letzten Mal in dieser Gegend hatten wir leider durch Dunkelheit  und _guide-Blödheit _  eine kurze  Tragepassage. Das passiert heute nicht und Schaltwerke und so ein Zeug bleiben auch dran. Versprochen  

Bis später

Guido


----------



## joscho (19. April 2007)

Es war abwechselungsreich, partiell anstrengend und schön. Eigentlich ganz wie erwartet  Überrascht hat mich nur der LKW auf der FAB und zum Ende hin die Temperatur.

Kurz die Daten (Garmin 60csx):
43.7 km, Fahrzeit 3:12h, Schnitt 13.6 km/h, Hm 456, Standzeit: 1:01h

Gruß & Danke
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. April 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen die "Bikepark"einlage  Und danke an Guido, dass du mit dem Tempo auf mich Rücksicht genommen hast. Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu sehr gebremst  Trotzdem hoffe ich auch, dass sich das nächste mal wieder ein paar Schnellnässer finden


----------



## joscho (19. April 2007)




----------



## Montana (19. April 2007)

*  KFL- Team - FrÃ¼hlings - Tour *


*  Bericht    * 

* 18.04.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guide:  * Montana *

*Teilnehmer âinnen *

*Eine Wellness oder so - Gruppe*  

_anja_ @ Anja
Anke @ crossfire
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter
Erich @ skorpi
Frank @ Cheetah 
Frank @ GIANTAC2
Friederike @ Rieke 
Guido @ Montana
Helmut @ born 2bike wild 
Ingo @ i-men
JÃ¶rg @ Joscho
Flo @ Flow#33
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Ralf @ ralf
Renate @ Harnas
Sonja @ Soka70
Stefan @ Balu.


Diesmal gab es nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine groÃe Wellness Gruppe da _Schnegge_ nicht da war und auch keine(r) Lust hatte schnell zu fahren. Also zog unser groÃer Tross gemÃ¼tlich Ã¼ber die trails am Ostfriedhof, in der Schluchter Heide und am Golfplatz Richtung Saaler MÃ¼hle. Dort gab es die spaÃige Mini bike Park Runde  und ein paar mutige downhill Experimente. 

An der stinkenden Fabrik vorbei ging es Richtung Hardt. Dort gab es die beliebte Gruben Runde mit Gardasee Abfahrt und Hard Core downhill Planung  die aber glÃ¼cklicherweise  nicht umgesetzt wurde. Ãber die A2 ging es zum Naturfreunde Haus und dann Ã¼ber den TP BGl  zurÃ¼ck in den KÃ¶nigsforst. Hier nahmen wir noch die A4 Abfahrt und den langen ST   zu den Rohren runter sowie den Schweineweg uphill mit.

An den GÃ¤rten vorbei ging es Richtung  Forsbacher MÃ¼hlen trails. Dort gab es ein kurze Kyrill  bedingte Trage Passage mit Folgen. Danach ging es durch den Sand Ã¼ber die HolzbrÃ¼cke und spÃ¤ter Ã¼ber _Juchhu_ nighttrail und _bikekiller_ trail und das berÃ¼hmte Loch im Wildpark zum Parkplatz zurÃ¼ck. 


*Besonderheiten:* Sehr nette lange Tour in mittlerem Wellness Tempo. Tolles Wetter und Spitzen Stimmung _ Bernhard_   der wieder dabei war trotz Verletzungâ¦ 1. Platten von_ Montana _wÃ¤hrend einer KFL Tour, ScheiÂ§Â§  Dornen an der FM. 



*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 26. April 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe  

_Montana_


----------



## Montana (20. April 2007)

Kleine Korrektur 

*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 25. April 18:30 Uhr 

Gruß Guido 



Montana schrieb:


> *Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 26. April 18:30 Uhr
> 
> 
> _Montana_


----------



## Montana (20. April 2007)

* KFL- Team & friends -innen  Pflichtveranstaltung 

1. Mai in der Eifel   

​*





Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Einladung zur*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (20. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> * KFL- Team & friends -innen  Pflichtveranstaltung
> 
> 1. Mai in der Eifel
> 
> ​*



sry guido da bin ich nicht dabei das hört sich mir zu sehr nach viel bla und blub an und wenig yipie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (21. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> sry guido da bin ich nicht dabei das hört sich mir zu sehr nach viel bla und blub an und wenig yipie


----------



## Montana (21. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> sry guido da bin ich nicht dabei das hört sich mir zu sehr nach viel bla und blub an und wenig yipie



Experimentiert der Junior Chef jetzt mit    

Mensch, Alex   es geht doch zum *Eifelwolf *und es sollen so Sachen wie Wespentrail und Ähnliches in einer* TT light  *Variante gefahren werden. 

Wenn das nicht genug * yipie * ist dann weiß ich es auch nicht 

Zum _*mitfahren*_ auffordernde Grüße

Guido


*@ Ingo *

Stimmt, so habe ich zunächst auch gedacht


----------



## Günni69 (21. April 2007)

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich bei der Tour mitfahren könnte, aber muß leider mal wieder arbeiten.    
Dafür kann ich diesmal wenigstens am Mittwoch bei der Wellnesstour mitfahren.


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> sry guido da bin ich nicht dabei das hört sich mir zu sehr nach viel bla und blub an und wenig yipie



Erstes Opfer der DIMB-Hysterie?....


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> .....und es sollen so Sachen wie Wespentrail und Ähnliches in einer* TT light  *Variante gefahren werden.



Neee, nicht schon wieder Wespentrail! Bin dieses Jahr erst 5 mal drüber gefahren!


----------



## Montana (21. April 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Neee, nicht schon wieder Wespentrail! Bin dieses Jahr erst 5 mal drüber gefahren!



Lieber Boris 

ich als dauernd  in der selben Gegend Herumfahrender   freue mich mal ab und zu was anderes zu sehen.    

Diese gemeinsame Tour wird bestimmt klasse   

Grüße und bis bald _Guido_


----------



## hama687 (21. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Erstes Opfer der DIMB-Hysterie?....



ich blicke das mit der dimb, alles nicht mehr, ist mir zu kompliziert, deshalb bleib ich lieber im kf ohne dimb??


----------



## joscho (21. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Boris
> 
> ich als dauernd  in der selben Gegend Herumfahrender   freue mich mal ab und zu was anderes zu sehen.



Ich frage mich ja auch wie Du das aushältst  In diesem Sinne; was steht nächsten Mittwoch auf dem Program? Mal wieder etwas Wahner Heide?

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Montana (21. April 2007)

Vergiss die _DIMB_ einfach   ... du musst nichts machen ... einfach nur biken.  

Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass wir ein neues Schimpfwort bzw. Reizthema haben. 





hama687 schrieb:


> ich blicke das mit der dimb, alles nicht mehr, ist mir zu kompliziert, deshalb bleib ich lieber im kf ohne dimb??


----------



## Montana (21. April 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja auch wie Du das aushältst  In diesem Sinne; was steht nächsten Mittwoch auf dem Program? Mal wieder etwas Wahner Heide?
> 
> Gruß
> joerg




Ich bin eben hart _im Nehmen_ ... sozusagen HC - Wellnesser  

Wahner Heide ... keine schlechte Idee ... co-guides sind herzlich willkommen. Kenne mich da nur wenig aus. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (21. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich bin eben hart _im Nehmen_ ...



Ich würde sagen "*im geben*".



> Wahner Heide ... keine schlechte Idee ... co-guides sind herzlich willkommen. Kenne mich da nur wenig aus.



Das macht die Sache automatisch spannend(er)  Aber dann nehme ich diesmal besser eine Heizdecke mit. 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Vergiss die _DIMB_ einfach   ... du musst nichts machen ... einfach nur biken.
> 
> Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass wir ein neues Schimpfwort bzw. Reizthema haben.



Ist es nicht jetzt schon die größte Beleidigung? -----> DIMBO


----------



## Montana (23. April 2007)

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine _realtiv_ gut gemeinte Sache _(DIMB)_ die Leute vom biken abhält  

Da muss doch was faul sein   




Delgado schrieb:


> Ist es nicht jetzt schon die größte Beleidigung? -----> DIMBO


----------



## ultra2 (23. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine _realtiv_ gut gemeinte Sache _(DIMB)_ die Leute vom biken abhält
> 
> Da muss doch was faul sein



Auch eine gute Sache kann immer noch falsch oder von den falschen Leuten kommuniziert werden. Wenn das Image der werbenden Person negativ behaftet ist, nimmt auch ein ansonsten gutes Produkt schaden. Jetzt mal allgemein gesehen.
Imagetransfer, den "PR-Profis" unter uns, muß ich das ja nicht erst erzählen. 

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Delgado (23. April 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Auch eine gute Sache kann immer noch falsch oder von den falschen Leuten kommuniziert werden. Wenn das Image der werbenden Person negativ behaftet ist, nimmt auch ein ansonsten gutes Produkt schaden. Jetzt mal allgemein gesehen.
> Imagetransfer, den "PR-Profis" unter uns, muß ich das ja nicht erst erzählen.
> 
> Gruß
> Jens



Richtig!

Sobald eine Sache aufgedrängt rüberkommt und wilder Aktionismus betrieben wird wegen "Einflussnahme, Rechte der MTBer, Miteinander, Verbote-Gefahren, hätte ..., wäre ..., könnte ..., ... wird's stressig für Einige.

Wenn sich dann Personen profilieren wollen, die strikt am Bedarf vorbei diskutieren und denen man weder ein gesundes Engagement abnimmt, noch die Fähigkeit, Verhältnismäßigkeiten und Relationen abzuschätzen, leidet die Sache ungemein.


PS: Ernstzunehmende DIMBOs sollten natürlich nebenbei auch etwas biken (können).
... und da kenne ich nur einen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. April 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... wilder Aktionismus ... (


Das, was in der letzten Zeit zu diesem Thema hier im Forum läuft, erinnert mich alles etwas an diesen Artikel.
Mit einfach mal "*Schnauze halten*" hätte man den HCM-Pfad wahrscheinlich auch in vielen Jahren noch ohne Probleme befahren können. Und der letzte Satz dieses Artikels zeigt, dass auch nach längerem (möglichen) Nachdenken der Verstand nicht zurückgekommen ist.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (23. April 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> 
> PS: Ernstzunehmende DIMBOs sollten natürlich nebenbei auch etwas biken (können).
> ... und da kenne ich keinen




Hmm komisch wird aber wohl eher an dir liegen.
Ich kenne genügend die mehr biken.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. April 2007)

Uuuuups, welche Diskussionen hier... ist denn schon das "Sommerloch" da... ?



Günni69 schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn ich bei der Tour mitfahren könnte, aber muß leider mal wieder arbeiten.   ...



Schade. Aber mein timing war diesmal zumindest frühzeitig   . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Linz (bin noch im Terminkampf).



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Neee, nicht schon wieder Wespentrail! Bin dieses Jahr erst 5 mal drüber gefahren!


 
O.K., dann nehmen wir allenfalls den W(estlichen) Espen-Trail  ins Programm!



hama687 schrieb:


> ich blicke das mit der dimb, alles nicht mehr, ist mir zu kompliziert, deshalb bleib ich lieber im kf ohne dimb??


 
Ich behaupte einmal keck, im KFL bist Du von der DIMB förmlich umzingelt... viel mehr als in der Eifel. Und, Alex, merkst Du davon bei der Mittwochs-Wellness-Tour etwas? Oder von anwesenden ADAC-Mitgliedern? Bertelsmann-Buchclub-Akteuren? Nix.....? 

Siehste. Merkt man bei Dir im KFL nicht und auch nicht beim TTL. Guido hat's ja auch schon sinngemäß geschreiben.



Delgado schrieb:


> ...Ist es nicht jetzt schon die größte Beleidigung? -----> DIMBO ...


 
Zumindest nicht in allen Regionen  .

Nebenbei bemerkt: Zu diesem Termin haben sich bereits einige nette Mitfahrer angemeldet, die Tour eignet sich jedoch auch für ebenso nette Mitfahrerinnen. Ein derartiges Angebot fällt im gegenwärtigen _"Best-of"-Zeitalter _schon beinahe unter "Artenschutz für gefährdete Objekte"  .


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. April 2007)

mir ist das dimb-antidimb-gequatsche zu blöde, ich gehe jetzt BIKEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (23. April 2007)

echt? das macht voll spaß das biken mache ich auch dauernd 

richtig schön kilometer schruppen, kaum noch zeit zum quatschen


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. April 2007)

Ich war gestern mal ein bisschen im den Waldabschnitt Forsbacher Mühle bis runter zur Kölner Straße. Da gibt es ja eine Menge schöner Wege und Trails, die ich zum großen Teil noch gar nicht kannte. Da gibt es ja richtig schöne Alternativen zu den "üblichen" Strecken


----------



## hama687 (24. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal ein bisschen im den Waldabschnitt Forsbacher Mühle bis runter zur Kölner Straße. Da gibt es ja eine Menge schöner Wege und Trails, die ich zum großen Teil noch gar nicht kannte. Da gibt es ja richtig schöne Alternativen zu den "üblichen" Strecken



konntest du ohne umgestürzte bäume fahren? kyrill hatte ja gerade da ziemlich seine spuren hinterlassen??


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. April 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> konntest du ohne umgestürzte bäume fahren? kyrill hatte ja gerade da ziemlich seine spuren hinterlassen??



fast alles frei. bis auf unseren geliebten mühle-trail


----------



## Montana (24. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> fast alles frei. bis auf unseren geliebten mühle-trail



Wie wir vorigen Mittwoch schmerzhaft   erfahren mussten. Die Umleitung geht durch Dornen und Gestrüpp ... scheint aber fahrbar zu sein. Die anderen trails in der Gegend finde ich auch genial und nehme die auch bald wieder ins Programm auf  
*
Zu morgen*  : Ich suche noch einen _Wahner Heide kundigen co-guide_. Ich plane eine kleine WH Runde und wollte über Rösrath in den KF zurück.


----------



## freebiker_yam (24. April 2007)

Moin zusammen. Morgen klappt´s leider schon wieder nicht mit der Mittwochrunde, deswegen werde ich alternativ hier mitfahren: 
http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/ausschreibung.html
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Gruß
Bernhard

PS: morgen viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wie wir vorigen Mittwoch schmerzhaft   erfahren mussten. Die Umleitung geht durch Dornen und Gestrüpp ... scheint aber fahrbar zu sein. Die anderen trails in der Gegend finde ich auch genial und nehme die auch bald wieder ins Programm auf
> *
> Zu morgen*  : Ich suche noch einen _Wahner Heide kundigen co-guide_. Ich plane eine kleine WH Runde und wollte über Rösrath in den KF zurück.



hi altes haus hätte ich ja gemacht aber leider kann ich morgen nicht 
wann sehen wir uns denn mal wieder. hoffe nicht erst karneval


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. April 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hi altes haus hätte ich ja gemacht aber leider kann ich morgen nicht
> wann sehen wir uns denn mal wieder. hoffe nicht erst karneval



na du fährst doch bei schönem wetter kein mountainbike...


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. April 2007)

Mal was anderes: Gibt es heute eine Schnellnessgruppe?


----------



## Montana (25. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Gibt es heute eine Schnellnessgruppe?



 @ Lars and alll other  

Also ich stecke voll im Umzug Stress   daher in Kürze :

Da sich Jörg @ Schnegge angemeldet hat, gehe ich davon aus , dass es eine Schnellness Gruppe geben wird.

Wir anderen werden über_ bikekiller trail_ und _Juchhu nighttrail_ Richtung Wahner Heide cruisen und dort wird es eine höchst prominent geguidete Wahner Heide Runde geben. Das wird mit Sicherheit sehr spaßig. 

Bis später ich freue mich auf euch. 

Guido


----------



## Montana (26. April 2007)

Auf die Schnelle  

 hier  .... habe ich mein Schaltaugen Problem gepostet. 

Danke an alle für die Geduld und besonderen Dank an Ingo @ i-men  für die Schrauberei. Ich bin auch gut nach Hause gekommen ... nach unserem netten Biergartenbesuch.  

Bericht folgt demnächst.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (26. April 2007)

@Schnegge´s Trail Express war wieder mal sehr flott unterwegs und landete Punkt 21 Uhr am Treff. Seine vier Mitfahrer -Anja-,GiantAC2, mtb-kao und born 2bike wild waren jedenfalls sehr angetan von der zwar anstrengenden aber " flowigen" Runde, nochmals Danke. Bin selber mit @mtb-kao noch Richtung Wahner Heide zurück. Haben die "Wellness-Gruppe" nicht getroffen. War zuhause nach über 78 km(incl.15 Hin,22 zurück), 4:10 Fahrzeit und 661 HM und das bei absolut sommerlichen Temperaturen und fast leerem "Tank". 
VG Helmut


----------



## Redking (26. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle
> 
> hier  .... habe ich mein Schaltaugen Problem gepostet.
> 
> ...



Du Guido bestell gleich zwei!   Eins als Reseve in die Satteltasche.  

Dann klappt es auch mit der Schaltung. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Günni69 (26. April 2007)

Hier nun auch mal ein kurzes Feedback zur gestrigen Wellnesstour:

Nach langer Zeit habe ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft an der Mittwochstour im Königsforst teilzunehmen. Es war wieder einfach nur klasse, da auch alles perferkt paßte. Strahlender Sonnenschein bei sommerlichen Temperaturen, abwechslungsreiche Tour (auch wenn es zwischendurch mal etwas unkoordiniert aussah  ) und super nette Leute.  

An spontanen Highlights wurde dann auch nicht gespart, wo da einmal die nette Einladung in Peters privaten Biergarten war (nochmal vielen Dank), Flugzeuge von unten betrachten und die Vorführung wie verwandel ich ein Stevens in kürzester Zeit bei erschwerten Lichtverhältnissen und Angriff von gefrässigen Mücken zum Singlespeeder.   

Meine beiden Begleiter (Gerd & Michael) waren auch ganz angetan von der Tour und kommen auch gerne mal wieder mit, wenn es heißt wir fahren zu Guido in den Königsforst. 












Weitere Bilder von der gestrigen Tour könnt ihr euch in unserer Bildergalerie anschauen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. April 2007)

*KFL Schnellness Tourbericht*

*Teilnehmer:*
Jö[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Nach dem Start in Brück fuhren wir zuerst eine unglaubliche Strecke von ca. 200m mit der Wellnesstruppe zusammen  Dann ging es über breite Forstwege recht flott den Tütberg hoch und nach Untereschbach herunter. Die weitere grobe Route: Löhe, Herkenrath, Hardt, Saahler Mühle, Schluchterheide. Dabei waren ein paar fiese Anstiege, die jedoch immer mit einem tollen Trail belohnt wurden. Teils ein bisschen technisch, teil super flowig... immer abwechselungsreich... einfach nur    

Ein dickes Lob an unsere Quotenfrau Anja, die super mitgefahren ist  Sie ereilte dann auch ein Defekt, allerdings erst kurz vor dem Parkplatz: Die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblatts haben sich gelöst. Da ist jetzt wohl ein neues fällig  

Da wir schon um Neun zurück waren, fuhren Helmut und ich noch, wegen mangelnder Streckenkenntnis etwas zickzack, durch die Wahner Heide um den Flughafen herum. Hätten wir gewusst, dass es bei Peter Bier gibt, wären wir natürlich gerne dort vorbei gekommen  Und vielleicht hätte ja sogar mein Ersatzschaltauge bei Guido gepasst 

Profil anbei. 

Bis zur nächsten Tour 


PS: DICKES LOB AN JÖRG FÜR DIE STRECKENFÜHRUNG!!!


----------



## Montana (26. April 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Du Guido bestell gleich zwei!   Eins als Reseve in die Satteltasche.
> 
> Dann klappt es auch mit der Schaltung.
> 
> ...



Lieber Klaus  

Danke für den Tipp ... bloss wo  soll ich .... 

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (26. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Klaus
> 
> Danke für den Tipp ... bloss wo  soll ich ....
> 
> LG Guido



Ein Stevenshändler würde mir am sinnvollsten erscheinen. Die Händlersuche auf http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php spuckt da auch einie ganze Menge aus. Die wenigsten sind auf der schäl sick, aber in die City kommt man auch als Singlespeeder  

Viel Erfolg
joscho


----------



## Balu. (26. April 2007)

Ich hab nen Stevens Händer vor der Haustür, aber in den Laden bekommen mich keine zehn Pferde  

Wenn du Glück hast passen Schaltaugen von anderen Fabrikaten o. Kinesis, die haben ne Art Sortiment von Ausfallern, durchnummeriert ... nimm dein Muster einfach mit ...


----------



## joscho (26. April 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Stevens Händer vor der Haustür, aber in den Laden bekommen mich keine zehn Pferde



Pferde werden heutzutage auch gar nicht mehr so gerne in solchen Läden gesehen. Ich würde einfach anrufen, Preis und Verfügbarkeit abklären und ggf. hin und kaufen. In solchen Fällen muss man ja weder den Betreiber heiraten noch mit den Angestellten ein Bier trinken gehen. 



> Wenn du Glück hast passen Schaltaugen von anderen Fabrikaten o. Kinesis, die haben ne Art Sortiment von Ausfallern, durchnummeriert ... nimm dein Muster einfach mit ...



Und wenn er dann genug Läden abgeklappert hat, dann hat er sich an den Singlespeeder gewöhnt und braucht das Schaltauge gar nicht mehr


----------



## Montana (29. April 2007)

*  KFL- Team - Frühsommer - Tour *


*  Spät - Bericht    * 

* 25.04.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guide:  * Montana *

*Teilnehmer innen *

* Wellness oder so - Gruppe*  

Anke @ crossfire
Frank @ Cheetah 
Gerd 
Günni @ Günni69
Guido @ Montana
Ingo @ i-men
Jörg @ Joscho
Martin @ Juchhu
Michael
Peter @ Peter1bike
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Renate @ Harnas
Sonja @ Soka70

Diesmal zogen wieder zwei Gruppen vom Parkplatz in K-Brück los. Der Bericht der Schnellness Gruppe ist ja bereits von_ Lars @ MTB-Kao_ verfasst und veröffentlicht worden. Danke sehr dafür.

 Hier nun die verspäteten Wellnews  ( Bericht  )

Es war fast alles anders wie sonst. Los ging es über die bekannten Wege incl. _bikekiller _und _Juchhu _night trail bis zum Schnellweg und hinein in die Wahner Heide. Dort übernahm Special Agent _Juchhu_ das Kommando und zeigte uns eine sehr schöne Runde. Wir fuhren einige sehr nette trails und pausierten  in der Einflugschneise. Dann ging es zurück Richtung Rösrath. Hier zeigte_ Peter_ sein großartiges Improvisationstalent und lud uns spontan zu einer Runde Bier und anderen leckeren gekühlten Getränke ein. Hervorragende Idee Unbedingt nachahmenswert. Später zogen wir über den Bahndamm zurück Richtung KF und nahmen nach langer Zeit mal wieder den Matsche trail (diesmal ohne Namensgeber) mit. Hier riss sich der_ Montana_ im Überschwung der Gefühle das Schaltauge aus dem Gefährt und verursachte eine längere Pause. Danke für die erstklassige Hilfe vom _Ingo @ i-men_ der es schaffte in 15 Minuten einen Singlespeeder zu basteln. Zügig ging es dann zum Parklatz zurück wo sich _Ralf,  Jörg,  Sonja und Guido_ entschlossen noch etwas leckeres Kölsch im Em Hähnche zu vernichten. Dann raste _Montana_ wie immer ganz flott nach Hause  



*Besonderheiten:* Danke an *Martin @ Juchhu*  fürs guiden der Wahner Heide Runde ... Staubige Wild West Tour wie noch nie  Kyrill war auch in der Wahner Heide  Flugzeuge sehen von Nahem ganz toll  _Peter_ mit einer Wahnsinnidee  . _Montana_ wird so langsam zum Pannenkönig    . Lecker Kölsch im Em Haehnche 




*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 2. Mai 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren  Liebe Grüße  

_Montana_


----------



## joscho (30. April 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Besonderheiten:* Danke an *Martin @ Juchhu*  fürs guiden der Wahner Heide Runde ... Staubige Wild West Tour wie noch nie  Kyrill war auch in der Wahner Heide  Flugzeuge sehen von Nahem ganz toll  _Peter_ mit einer Wahnsinnidee  . _Montana_ wird so langsam zum Pannenkönig    . Lecker Kölsch im Em Haehnche



Welche Besonderheiten und Überraschungsgäste dürfen wir diese Woche erwarten? Und vielleicht als besondere Überraschung mal keine Panne  
Das Abschlussbier im Em Haehnche steht ja schon fest (nicht so lange fahren, soll nachts wieder kalt werden), aber wo wird in der Halbzeit getankt?

Gruß
joerg


----------



## peter1bike (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine Frage an die Federgabelspezialisten: 
Ich wollte bei meiner Fox Float die Nachgiebigkeit prüfen und habe über das Ventil etwas Luft abgelassen. Dabei kam ebenfalls etwas ÖL mit aus dem Ventil. Ist das normal? Besten Dank für Euer feedback.
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2007)

Ja, ein oder 2 Tropfen sind normal. Durch die Schüttelei beim Fahren verteilt sich das Öl in der gesamten Gabel und etwas bleibt dann am Ventil hängen.
Sollte man aber abwischen, bevor es beim Aufpumpen mit den Dichtringen de rDämpferpumpe in Berührung kommt. Die lösen sich durch Öl nämlich gerne mal auf oder werden butterweich und quellen auf, dann schließt die Pumpe nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Montana (2. Mai 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Welche Besonderheiten und Überraschungsgäste dürfen wir diese Woche erwarten? Und vielleicht als besondere Überraschung mal keine Panne
> Das Abschlussbier im Em Haehnche steht ja schon fest (nicht so lange fahren, soll nachts wieder kalt werden), aber wo wird in der Halbzeit getankt?
> 
> Gruß
> joerg



Meine _Wellness Gruppen Tour Idee _  ist eine Wiederholung der _Schluchter Heide, Saaler Mühle uund Hardt_ Runde von vor 2 Wochen ... danach natürlich noch auf ein / zwei Kölsch ins "Em Haenhche" ...  

Das Ganze hoffentlich mal ohne Pannen ....   

Letzter Stand meiner Reparatur _übrigens_ : 

Ein passendes Kinesis Schaltauge habe ich bei Zweirad Feld  bekommen und problemlos eingebaut ... durch das neue Teil bedingte leichte bis mittlere Schaltungsprobleme habe ich dann in einem länger andauernden Bastelvorgang behoben u.a. habe ich einen deutlich längeren Aussenhüllen - Schaltzug -  Anteil verbaut.  dadurch habe ich ein sehr gutes Resultat erreicht.

Bis heute abend 

Gruß Guido


----------



## peter1bike (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
muÃ leider heute absagen, da ich die lÃ¤ngst fÃ¤llige Impfung gegen FSME heute bekommen habe und daher keinen Sport treiben darf.

Die Impfung kann ich nur empfehlen. Wenn man dem Doc sagt, dass man in einem Risikogebiet biken mÃ¶chte (z.B. SÃ¼ddeutschland), so wir die Impfung von der Kasse Ã¼bernommem.

Steigende Temperaturen: Zeckensaison
Sobald die Temperaturen auf acht bis zehn Grad Celsius steigen, werden Zecken aktiv. Die Monate April bis November gelten als "Zeckensaison" und dann droht Gefahr fÃ¼r Waldarbeiter, FÃ¶rster, Jogger und SpaziergÃ¤nger. Die blutgierigen âHolzbÃ¶ckeâ, die meist nur bis zu zwei Millimeter groÃ sind, lauern an WaldrÃ¤ndern in hohem Gras, losem Laub oder im GebÃ¼sch. Im allgemeinen sind Zeckenstiche harmlos. Einige Bisse kÃ¶nnen aber folgenschwer sein, das sie Erreger Ã¼bertragen, die beim Menschen die HirnhautentzÃ¼ndung FrÃ¼hsommer- Meningoenzephalitis (FSME) oder das RÃ¼ckfallfieber Lyme-Borreliose auslÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen. Doch man kann sich vor FSME mit einer Impfung schÃ¼tzen.

HirnhautentzÃ¼ndung: Symptome
Das FSME-Virus wird durch den Speichel der Zecke Ã¼bertragen (aus diesem Grund werden FSME-Viren direkt mit dem Stechakt auf den Wirt Ã¼bertragen) und kann beim Menschen die HirnhautentzÃ¼ndung hervorrufen. Bei 10 bis 30 Prozent der Betroffenen treten nach einer Inkubationszeit von sieben bis 14 Tagen zunÃ¤chst grippeÃ¤hnliche Symptome mit mÃ¤Ãigem Fieber, Kopfschmerzen, Brechreiz und SchwindelgefÃ¼hl auf.

Nach einem fieberfreien Intervall von ca. einer Woche entsteht bei ungefÃ¤hr 6 bis 10 % dieser Patienten die typische HirnhautentzÃ¼ndung mit Fieber, Erbrechen, Reizung des Gehirns und gelegentlich mit einer EntzÃ¼ndung des RÃ¼ckenmarks. Etwa ein bis zwei Prozent der Erkrankten sterben im Verlauf der Infektion.

Notwendigkeit der Zeckenschutzimpfung und FSME-Risikogebiete
Gegen die FrÃ¼hsommer-Meningoenzephalitis (FSME) kann man sich impfen lassen. Dies sollten Personen, die in FSME-Risikogebiete (in der Grafik sind die Gebiete rot gekennzeichnet) fahren oder dort wohnen, frÃ¼hzeitig tun, damit eine ImmunitÃ¤t aufgebaut werden kann. Zu den FSME-Hochrisikogebieten gehÃ¶ren ganz Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg (besonders Schwarzwald, Oberrhein und Bodensee) und Bayern, besonders die Region um Passau, der Bayerische Wald, sowie die Gegenden an der Donau und ihren NebenflÃ¼ssen. Ein geringeres Risiko besteht im Bereich des Odenwalds und in Rheinland-Pfalz. In Norddeutschland sind keine FSME-FÃ¤lle bekannt.

FÃ¼r Urlauber gelten die baltischen Staaten, die Slowakei, Ungarn oder die Tschechische Republik als Risikogebiete. In Frankreich gilt das Elsass als Risikogebiet, in Ãsterreich die Flussniederungen entlang der Donau, NiederÃ¶sterreich, Teile von KÃ¤rnten, der Steiermark und des Burgenlandes und in Italien die Umgebung von Florenz und Trient.

Geimpft wird dreimal. Die zweite Impfung sollte in einem Abstand von zwei Wochen bis drei Monaten nach der ersten erfolgen. Die dritte Impfung ist nach sechs bis 12 Monaten fÃ¤llig. Nach drei bis fÃ¼nf Jahren muss der Impfschutz aufgefrischt werden.

FÃ¼r die Lyme-Borreliose, die bei uns zu den hÃ¤ufigsten neurologischen Infektionskrankheiten zÃ¤hlt, ist eine Impfung in der klinischen Erprobung. Diese ist derzeit aber noch nicht einsatzbereit. Nach einem Zeckenbiss sollte man darauf achten, ob sich an der BiÃstelle eine ringfÃ¶rmige HautrÃ¶tung (Erythem) zeigt. Wer eine solche RÃ¶tung bemerkt, sollte sofort zum Arzt gehen und sich mit Antibiotika behandeln lassen. Borrelien gelangen erst nach ungefÃ¤hr 24 Stunden in den Wirt, da sie sich im Mitteldarm der Zecke befinden. Nach dem Zeckenstich kÃ¶nnen Gelenk-, Herzmuskel-, oder NervenentzÃ¼ndungen auftreten. Wird Borreliose nicht rechtzeitig erkannt, kÃ¶nnen SchÃ¤den zurÃ¼ckbleiben.

Schutz durch passende Kleidung gegen Zecken
Was kann man tun, um Zeckenstichen vorzubeugen? Experten empfehlen GebÃ¼sch, dichtes Unterholz und hohes Gras meiden; im Wald auf den Wegen bleiben. Geschlossenes Schuhwerk und lange und helle Kleidung ist empfehlenswert. Nach dem Aufenthalt im GrÃ¼nen sollte man seine Kleidung und den KÃ¶rper sorgfÃ¤ltig nach Zecken absuchen. GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt, je eher eine Zecke entfernt wird, desto geringer ist auch die Gefahr, dass Erreger Ã¼bertragen werden. Die meisten Schutzmittel seien wirkungslos und man sollte sich nicht allein auf diese Mittel verlassen.

Beim Entfernen der Zecke sollte man eine Pinzette zur Hilfe nehmen und darauf achten, dass der KÃ¶rper des Tieres nicht gequetscht wird. Die Drehrichtung ist dabei egal. Auf keinen Fall Wachs, Nagellack oder Ã¤hnliches auf die Tiere tupfen, weil sie dann die Erreger wegen ihrer Angst vermehrt ausstoÃen.

Haben Sie die Zecke entfernt, betupfen Sie die Einstichstelle mit einem Desinfektionsmittel, wie z. B. Jod oder Alkohol. Die entfernte Zecke sollten Sie, besonders bei Verdacht auf eine Infektion, nicht wegwerfen, sondern Ihrem Arzt bringen, der die Zecke untersuchen lassen kann. Bei jeder Unsicherheit sollten Sie auf jedem Fall einen Arzt konsultieren.

 Weitere Informationen unter www.zeckenbiss-borreliose.de

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... dadurch habe ich ein sehr gutes Resultat erreicht.*Bis heute abend* ...


...genau, bis zum nächsten Ast...


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> muß leider heute absagen, da ich die längst fällige Impfung gegen FSME heute bekommen habe *und daher keinen Sport treiben darf*.


...hmm, ich hab mich letzte Woche gegen Zecken und Tetanus impfen lassen, mir wurde kein Sport verboten. Bin auch schon wieder 2x gefahren, ohne Probleme. Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, und wenns der Doc empfiehlt, nicht zu fahren, dann ist das auch ok. Nur komisch, daß ich keinen Hinweis erhielt.


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Mai 2007)

dann lässt man sich doch an einem anderen tag impfen!!!


----------



## Montana (2. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...genau, bis zum nächsten Ast...



Hmmmm .. egal  ... ich habe ganz einfach ein SRAM Power Link Modul auf Single - Speed - Ketten - Länge im System gelassen


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nur komisch, daß ich keinen Hinweis erhielt.



Wird wohl an deinem Alter gelegen haben, da lohnt sich eine Warnung nicht mehr.


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... Nur komisch, daß ich keinen Hinweis erhielt.


 
AOK versichert  ? Nee, auch bei mir erfolgte die Info "kein Sport am Tag der FSME-Impfung" je nach Tageslaune nicht oder doch. Übrigens kann ich folgenden Zeckenentferner empfehlen:






(Bild von Forstbedarf Grube, http://www.grube.de/csc_article_details.php?)nArticleID=5479&VID=f5puTTYul2CtW28z

Man zieht damit die Zecke seitlich heraus und vermeidet damit das Ausquetschen des niedlichen Tierchens (was bei Verwendung einer Pinzette oder der Finger halt leicht passiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Mai 2007)

Cool  Dann kömmer uns ja im Biergarten gegenseitig nach Zecken absuchen ....

Besonders spaßig nach 5 - 8 Weizen


----------



## Marco_Lev (2. Mai 2007)

mmhhhh...die biester verstecken sich tückischer weise manchmal in muffeligen dunklen ecken. hatte mal eine in der achselhöhle...wo die sich wohl sonst noch befinden könnten?  
viel spaß beim suchen im biergarten, wenn nach dem 5. weizen auch die letzten hemmungen gefallen sind  

gruß marco


----------



## Rhoder (2. Mai 2007)

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Sie die komplette Grundimmunisierung bei Kindern und Erwachsenen unbedingt mit drei Impfungen abschließen, nur dann sind Sie für die Zeckensaison geschützt.

Haste schon 2 vorher gemacht oder grade erst angefangen?


----------



## i-men (2. Mai 2007)

Ich schaffe es leider heute aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nicht.

Euch aber viel Spass bei der vorerst letzten staubtrockenen KFL Runde.

Ingo


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Mai 2007)

Ich mache es kurz: Profil von heutiger Tour anbei  Und jetzt esse ich meinen Nudelauflauf weiter


----------



## turbo-matic (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Jörg, Guido und die anderen Mit(t)fahrer !

Vielen Dank für die (anstrengende und) superschöne Tour am Mittwoch !

Vielen Dank auch für das Ausleihen der Helmlampe !!

Bis demnächst,

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2007)

steht samstag was an in der ecke?


----------



## Riderin (4. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen, hätte vielleicht jemand Lust, diese CTF mitzufahren?

http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/Vatertag2007/2007rtfctf01.html

Grüße aus Mayen
Jana ;-)


----------



## Ommer (4. Mai 2007)

*Lust* habe ich schon, aber leider keine Zeit, da ich mit meinen Töchtern den Ruhrtalradweg befahren werde, das wird auch spaßig!



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Hallöchen, hätte vielleicht jemand Lust, diese CTF mitzufahren?


...ist doch nur was für Weibern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (5. Mai 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Hallöchen, hätte vielleicht jemand Lust, diese CTF mitzufahren?
> 
> http://www.rsc-weibern.de/allgemein/Vatertag2007/2007rtfctf01.html
> 
> ...



Hallo,wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt werde ich sogar mein Frauchen für die mittlere Strecke begeistern können!
Wenns nicht sooo dolle wird fahr ich eben alleine!Dann aber die lange...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Montana (7. Mai 2007)

*  KFL- Team - FrÃ¼hsommer - Tour *


*  Super SpÃ¤t - Bericht    * 

* 02.05.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Schnegge *

*Teilnehmer*

Frank @ GIANTAC2 
Frank @ turbo-matic
Guido @ Montana
JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge
Helmut @ born 2bike wild 
Lars @ MTB-Kao
Uwe @ Rhoder

Hier nun die verspÃ¤teten Schnellnews â ( Bericht  )

Eigentlich nur der VollstÃ¤ndigkeit wegen   â¦ Diesmal gab es nur eine schnelle Gruppe â¦. Die Wellnesser waren entweder woanders unterwegs oder hatten sich separiert. Es war eine geniale, fÃ¼r uns *alle* Ã¼beraus reizvolle, jedoch fÃ¼r _Montana_ auch sehr anstrengende  Tour. Ein groÃes Lob an _*JÃ¶rg @ Schnegge *_ fÃ¼r das hervorragende guiden und die exzellente StreckenfÃ¼hrung. Wo wir Ã¼berall genau waren? ...  .... war aber sehr schÃ¶n dort  â¦ 


*Besonderheiten:*   Keine â¦  



*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 9. Mai 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

_Montana_


----------



## Montana (8. Mai 2007)

> Start  	09.05.2007 18:30
> Tempo 	langsam
> Schwierigkeit 	leicht
> Mitfahrer
> ...



Wird ja bestimmt nett mit Helmut morgen   aber wo ist denn der Rest  ?

Also ..._ ohne Quatsch_ ... bei mangelndem Interesse fällt die normale  KFL - Tour halt leider mal aus  und ich drehe meine lange geplante  Experimental Runde.  Ich gebe spätestens um 15:00 Uhr Bescheid.

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... und ich drehe meine lange geplante  Experimental Runde.  ...


... oder wir beide unterhalten uns mal über "dies und das"?!? Also - wenn's jetzt regnen sollte oder so ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (8. Mai 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ... oder wir beide unterhalten uns mal über "dies und das"?!? Also - wenn's jetzt regnen sollte oder so ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
+++ Achtung +++ Eilmeldung +++ Achtung +++ Eilmeldung +++ Achtung +++ Eilmeldung +++

Hedahunter sind wieder in der Region. 
Mit rücksichtslosem An- und Abwerben ist zu rechnen. 

Jetzt die DIMB-Schutzimpfungsaktion nicht verpassen.  

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung.

VG Martin


----------



## Rhoder (8. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht sind eure Touren den Leuten zu schwer geworden..und kommen deshalb nicht mehr?


----------



## hama687 (9. Mai 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind eure Touren den Leuten zu schwer geworden..und kommen deshalb nicht mehr?



hmmm


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Hedahunter sind wieder in der Region.
> ...


Qualität können wir immer brauchen ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Qualität können wir immer brauchen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Qualität hat ihren Preis. 
Was zahlt Ihr denn für Guido?  
(Endlich haben wir im Mountainbikesport Entwicklungen wie im Profilfussball. )

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Was zahlt Ihr denn für Guido?



An wen?


----------



## juchhu (9. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> An wen?


 
Derzeit noch an die KFL-Gemeinde.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. Mai 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind eure Touren den Leuten zu schwer geworden..und kommen deshalb nicht mehr?



unwahrscheinlich.. is doch immer alles gaaaaaaaaanz langsam 

omg so tolles wetter!! da muss ich jetzt aufs rad


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wird ja bestimmt nett mit Helmut morgen   aber wo ist denn der Rest  ?
> 
> Also ..._ ohne Quatsch_ ... bei mangelndem Interesse fällt die normale  KFL - Tour halt leider mal aus  und ich drehe meine lange geplante  Experimental Runde.  Ich gebe spätestens um 15:00 Uhr Bescheid.
> 
> ...




..hi Guido... .... werde wohl auch "Experimentalrunde" in der W.H. drehen   ..

P.S: 15Uhr ist gleich 55Minuten lang


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ..hi Guido... .... werde wohl auch "Experimentalrunde" in der W.H. drehen   ..
> 
> P.S: 15Uhr ist gleich 55Minuten lang




Hmmm ... nur noch 1   .... dann sollten wir die Tour heute abend doch mal canceln 

Ich werde* Peter1bike *via handy informieren ... und den Termin jetzt zunächst mal verstecken.

Fahrwillige bitte hier melden oder so zum Treffpunkt kommen und was Eigenes starten.

Viele Grüße und bis hoffentlich bald

*Die Tour fällt leider aus *

Guido


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Die Tour fällt leider aus *
> 
> Guido



verstehe ich nicht. war doch kfl-wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. Mai 2007)

hmm da wollte ich mein neues bike einschlammen und dann findet die tour nicht statt


----------



## sibby08 (10. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hmm da wollte ich mein neues bike einschlammen und dann findet die tour nicht statt


 
Als du es gestern abgeholt hast wolltest Du es ins Wohnzimmer stellen damit es nicht schmutzig wird.


----------



## Pepin (10. Mai 2007)

da steht es auch noch


----------



## Handlampe (10. Mai 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hmm da wollte ich mein neues bike einschlammen und dann findet die tour nicht statt



Hi Micha.

Dann kannst du dein Bike am Samstag doch mal Eintrailen - bei uns im Ahrtal


----------



## hama687 (13. Mai 2007)

an den kfl touren chef, wie sieht es denn mit mittwoch aus, findet eine tour start, bzw was planst du? habe die hoffnung mal wieder früh zu bekommen um ne runde mit zu fahren

gruss alex


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Mai 2007)

@ all,

ich würde gerne wieder einmal die legendäre Montagsrunde ins Leben rufen,wie wärs gibt es Leute die regelmäßig ab 18.00 Uhr von der Bud in Rath/Heumar losfahren würden.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (15. Mai 2007)

Jo, ich mach wohl mit ! Nächsten Montag dann um 18:00 Uhr anner Bud ? Abgemacht. 
Ausser es schifft wie aus Kübeln natürlich -  dann komm ich nicht anne Bud, weil mein Bike Regen verweigert !


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Mai 2007)

Wo wollt ihr denn fahren?
Die Standardrunde am Rhein fänd ich im Hellen eher langweilig.
Wenns ins hügelige Grüne geht, wär ich sicher öfters mal dabei.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Mai 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> ich würde gerne wieder einmal die legendäre Montagsrunde ins Leben rufen,wie wärs gibt es Leute die regelmäßig ab 18.00 Uhr von der Bud in Rath/Heumar losfahren würden.
> 
> ...



straße oder gelände?


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. Mai 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr denn fahren?
> Die Standardrunde am Rhein fänd ich im Hellen eher langweilig.
> Wenns ins hügelige Grüne geht, wär ich sicher öfters mal dabei.
> 
> ...



Hallo [email protected] Konfuzius und [email protected] Mtb-Kao,

Eine vernünftige Mischung aus Straße,FAB und Gelände könte eine interessante Tour werden,muß mich erst langsam wieder einfahren  also nicht nur HM schrubben sondern auch einen Smaltalk führen zu können wäre ok.

@ bikekiller,schön dich auch mal wieder hier etwas von dir zu lesen 

Nächste Woche bin ich im Kurzurlaub bis Pfingsten.

@Montana gibt es diesen Mittwoch eine KFL-Runde mit dir als Guide?? wäre schon schön.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (15. Mai 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo [email protected] Konfuzius und [email protected] Mtb-Kao,
> 
> Eine vernünftige Mischung aus Straße,FAB und Gelände könte eine interessante Tour werden,muß mich erst langsam wieder einfahren  also nicht nur HM schrubben sondern auch einen Smaltalk führen zu können wäre ok.
> 
> ...



der montana ist woll abhanden gekommen, also montag da ist ja frei ich glaub da wäre ich dann auch mal wieder mit dabei


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Mai 2007)

@bernhard und alex
wieso schreibt ihr dann nicht einfach selber eine tour aus, anstatt auf guido zu warten? ich habe gehört, dass man den kf auch ohne ihn befahren darf...


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Mai 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @bernhard und alex
> wieso schreibt ihr dann nicht einfach selber eine tour aus, anstatt auf guido zu warten? ich habe gehört, dass man den kf auch ohne ihn befahren darf...



@Mtb-Kao,

hast ja vollkommen Recht weiß auch nicht genau warum liegt vieleicht daran dass ich lieber hinterherfahre und dann das Wetter will nicht Schuld sein wenn Ihr Morgen mit Schnupfen krank im Bette liegt  

OK,dann stelle ich mal wieder einen Termin ein,mal schauen wer alles nicht mitkommt .

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (16. Mai 2007)

Sorry Bernhard, ich habe schon länger für heute abend andere Pläne. Nächsten Mittwoch geht es aber wieder weiter. Dir und den Anderen für heute viel Spass trotz der Nässe. Ich überlege mir das mit Montag vielleicht klappt es, der Termin ist eigentlich gut. 

_@ MTB-Kao_ 

Und wo ist Deine Anmeldung für heute ?     Du Weichei     
Und mal selbst was ausschreiben anstatt immer auf Andere zu warten wie wäre das denn ?   

Liebe Grüße

_Guido_





bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @Mtb-Kao,
> 
> hast ja vollkommen Recht weiß auch nicht genau warum liegt vieleicht daran dass ich lieber hinterherfahre und dann das Wetter will nicht Schuld sein wenn Ihr Morgen mit Schnupfen krank im Bette liegt
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _@ MTB-Kao_
> Und wo ist Deine Anmeldung für heute ?     Du Weichei


Genau, heut ist endlich wieder KFL-Wetter! (und das sicher für Wochen, auch wenns ab sofort nicht mehr regnen würde)


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Mai 2007)

@ all,

Sorry,habe den termin für heute Abend gecancelt.
1.) Es ist mir zu nass von oben
2.) Habe noch einen Termin in Langenfeld-Reurath beim Kunden 

Schönen Gruß
bis demnächst mal wieder im KF

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _@ MTB-Kao_
> 
> Und wo ist Deine Anmeldung für heute ?     Du Weichei
> Und mal selbst was ausschreiben anstatt immer auf Andere zu warten wie wäre das denn ?
> ...



Hey Guido, nun werd mal nicht frech!!!  Ich warte nicht. Wenn ich heute Zeit hätte, wäre schon längst ein Termin online. Aber wäre ja eh wieder keiner mitgefahren, so wie beim letzten Mal  

Wie schön, dass ich gestern kurzfristig bei Sonnenschein fahren konnte....


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> 2.) Habe noch einen Termin in Langenfeld-Reusrath...



...gibs zu, du willst mit mir in die Wupperberge...


----------



## Montana (19. Mai 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hey Guido, nun werd mal nicht frech!!!  Ich warte nicht. Wenn ich heute Zeit hätte, wäre schon längst ein Termin online. Aber wäre ja eh wieder keiner mitgefahren, so wie beim letzten Mal
> 
> Wie schön, dass ich gestern kurzfristig bei Sonnenschein fahren konnte....



Lieber Lars   und auch an alle Anderen :

Wer Lust hat eine ganz lockere Runde durch den Königsforst zu drehen, der sollte sich den nächsten Mittwoch vormerken. Da ich aber seit fast 3 Wochen nicht auf dem bike gesessen bin  wird das wirklich gaaaaaannnnnnnz ruhig diesmal. Ob Jörg was macht weiß ich leider nicht. 


Hier flott anmelden. 

Liebe Grüße 

_Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (19. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen 
darf ich vorstellen: mein "neues" rädchen!   

VORHER:







NACHHER:           





- 2x magura julie 
-rock shox pilot
-2x conti vapor
-und ne "neue" kurbel..
schaut doch geil aus oder????  quasi vom trabbi zum rolls royce.
die teile stammen übrigens aus alex' keller.. nochmal DANKE  

lg
Kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat eine ganz lockere Runde durch den Königsforst zu drehen, der sollte sich den nächsten Mittwoch vormerken. Da ich aber seit fast 3 Wochen nicht auf dem bike gesessen bin  wird das wirklich gaaaaaannnnnnnz ruhig diesmal. Ob Jörg was macht weiß ich leider nicht.



Mache dann einen Kurzurlaub in Rees am Niederrhein,dann bis später und allen anderen viel Spass und schöne Pfingsten.

LG
Bernhard II


----------



## Günni69 (19. Mai 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> - 2x magura julie
> -rock shox pilot
> -2x conti vapor
> -und ne "neue" kurbel..
> ...



Und Reinigungsmittel hatte der anscheinend auch noch genug da. 

Spaß beiseite, die Verwandlung macht schon was her und wünsche viel Spaß mit dem verbesserten Bike.  
Vielleicht kann man es ja am Mittwoch auch mal live begutachten.  

Noch ein schönes Restwochende.


----------



## Sunnybubbles (19. Mai 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man es ja am Mittwoch auch mal live begutachten.



mal schaun.. abi is endlich gelaufen, und stressfrei lässt es sich doch viiiel besser biken.. aber wenn alex mitfährt, bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.  
lg


----------



## hama687 (20. Mai 2007)

mal ganz kurz heute gings rund um den lürderich 36 km, sehr schöne gegend...

grüsse an ingo, der weg endet ca 300 meter weiter











und der blick auf den köln/bonn airport






war ne echt schöne runde


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Lars   und auch an alle Anderen :
> 
> Wer Lust hat eine ganz lockere Runde durch den Königsforst zu drehen, der sollte sich den nächsten Mittwoch vormerken. Da ich aber seit fast 3 Wochen nicht auf dem bike gesessen bin  wird das wirklich gaaaaaannnnnnnz ruhig diesmal. Ob Jörg was macht weiß ich leider nicht.
> 
> ...


Also wenn du gaaannnz Langsam  machst bin ich auch dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (21. Mai 2007)

wo bleibt der termin für heute abend?


----------



## Montana (21. Mai 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also wenn du gaaannnz Langsam  machst bin ich auch dabei .



Hi Sven,

also diesmal können sich alle (damit natürlich auch Du  ) 100 %ig darauf verlassen. Ich bin ja schon länger nicht mehr "sportlich" unterwegs gewesen. 
Ich muss mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch die Hügel hochkomme. 
Viele Grüße und bis Mittwoch.

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleibt der termin für heute abend?



Heute abend wird das bei mir nichts. Ich muss meine fast überstandene Erkältung noch etwas auskurieren.


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2007)

Hey  12 Mitfahrer -in im Moment ... das sieht doch gut aus.  

Mal sehen ob wir wieder zwei Gruppen zusammen bekommen. _Schnegge_ ist ja auch dabei. Ich werde jedenfalls wie angekündigt was extrem ruhiges fahren.  _Vielfahrer_ bitte mit Jörg starten.  

Viele Grüße 

_Guido _


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Mai 2007)

Ist Licht für Morgen notwendig ???


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. Mai 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist Licht für Morgen notwendig ???



..bitte Taucherlampe mitbringen


----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist Licht für Morgen notwendig ???



Da eine Rückkehr zum Parkplatz _(dem Allgemeinen natürlich und nicht dem Kettenfresser seinen Speziellen  )_ so gegen 22:00 geplant ist wäre es doch ratsam etwas spärliches Licht  für die Rückfahrt mit zunehmen.

@* b2bw*

Willst Du tauchen ... unter ... oder was ? 


Viele Grüße 

Guido


----------



## Ommer (23. Mai 2007)

Ist jemand am Sonntag bei der CTF in Nöthen am Start?

...wenn ja, warum nicht? 




Gruß
Achim


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Sonntag bei der CTF in Nöthen am Start?
> 
> ...wenn ja, warum nicht?
> 
> ...



Wenn das Wetter stimmt wir (Tazz, Joscho, Konfuzius und ich).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Montana (23. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter stimmt wir (Tazz, Joscho, Konfuzius und ich).
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Aha .... Vielfahrer  



> Vielfahrer bitte mit Jörg starten


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Aha .... Vielfahrer



Nö, ist ja nur geplant. Also Wenigfahrer

Und Jörg ist einfach zu schnell 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (23. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Und Jörg ist einfach zu schnell



so schnell nu' auch wieder nich'  , hab zumindest noch niemanden verloren oder zurückgelassen... überlege mir gerade 'ne Tour für heute abend  ... ich bitte aber jetzt schon mal mich frühzeitig auf zu hohes Tempo aufmerksam zu machen   nach 5 Tagen in den Alpen (6.300 hm auf 130 km) könnte es schon mal passieren, dass ich den ein oder anderen Berg äh Hügel schlichtweg übersehe...  

bis später 
Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...könnte es schon mal passieren, dass ich den ein oder anderen Berg äh Hügel schlichtweg übersehe...
> 
> bis später
> Jörg



Mit dem will ich nicht mit
Wo ich doch Hügel sehe wo keine sind. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Mai 2007)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute abend. Ich schone lieber meine angeknackste Rippe etwas und werde eine GA-Runde am Rhein drehen. Dat Crossie ist auch mal wieder krank, ihr müsst also auf laute Lachsalven verzichten


----------



## crossfire (23. Mai 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Dat Crossie ist auch mal wieder krank, ihr müsst also auf laute Lachsalven verzichten



Das wird sich nächste Woche aber wieder ganz schnell ändern....  

Auch von mir viel Laune für heute Abend! Ich denk an Euch!


----------



## Günni69 (23. Mai 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Dat Crossie ist auch mal wieder krank, ihr müsst also auf laute Lachsalven verzichten



Schade schade, hatte mich schon so auf die aufmunternde Begleitung gefreut.  
Wollte mämlich auch mal fragen, ob ich mir das nicht als Klingelton aufnehmen kann, hat schließlich nicht jeder.  

Na dann wünsche ich noch weiterhin gute Besserung und bis bald mal zu einer humorvollen Runde.


----------



## crossfire (23. Mai 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Schade schade, hatte mich schon so auf die aufmunternde Begleitung gefreut.
> Wollte mämlich auch mal fragen, ob ich mir das nicht als Klingelton aufnehmen kann, hat schließlich nicht jeder.
> 
> Na dann wünsche ich noch weiterhin gute Besserung und bis bald mal zu einer humorvollen Runde.


----------



## Montana (23. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Nö, ist ja nur geplant. Also Wenigfahrer
> 
> Und Jörg ist einfach zu schnell
> 
> ...



Wenigfahrer ist doch relativ.  Ich setze mich gleich das erste Mal nach dem 2.Mai 2007 wieder auf ein Fahrrad. Mal sehen ob es noch fährt und ob der _Montana_  noch geradeaus oder schlimmer noch hoch und runter fahren kann.  Bin ja mal gespannt. Ich habe übrigens nichts vermisst während der Pause  

*@ Jörg *

Das wird bestimmt wieder ne klasse Runde mit Dir. Die vor 3 Wochen war schon extrem schön und auch nicht *zu* schnell. 

*@ crossie*

Gute Besserung und bis hoffentlich bald.

*@ alle Anderen*

Schöne Grüße und bis bald oder gleich

Guido

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## ralf (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe MitfahrerInnen,

besten Dank für die kurzweilige Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht. Und langsam waren wir doch auch nicht wirklich bei über 50 km und gut 350 Hm. Wenn mal mehr Zeit ist, sollten wir tatsächlich mal wieder ans abschließende Bier denken.  


@Juchhu, der Du mal wieder nicht dabei warst.
In der Hardt gibt's 'ne Menge Arbeit für die Dich als führender DIMBer. z.B.:

Naturschutzschilder abmontieren.
Absperrungen einreißen.
aufgebrachte Bürger in ihre Schranken weisen.
Badeerlaubnis erteilen etc.  
Wo warst Du nur als wir Dich so dringend brauchten?  

Gruß Ralf 


PS: Vielleicht stelle ich demnächst auch mal eine Königsforsttour ein. Natürlich nicht Mittwochs.
Folgender Titel könnte mir gefallen: *"Königsforst: 1000 Hm in zwei Stunden."* ...


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Hallo liebe MitfahrerInnen,
> 
> besten Dank für die kurzweilige Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht. Und langsam waren wir doch auch nicht wirklich bei über 50 km und gut 350 Hm. Wenn mal mehr Zeit ist, sollten wir tatsächlich mal wieder ans abschließende Bier denken.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe, Deine Andeutungen lassen nicht den Rückschluss zu, dass Ihr versucht habt, im abgesperrten Bereich der Grube Cox zu radeln oder sonstige Aktivitäten auszuüben. 
So lange Ihr Euch im freigegebenen Teil der Grube Cox auf dem markierten Rundweg befunden habt, habt Ihr korrekt gehandelt.  

Und was die aufgebrachten Bürger angeht, fängst Du am besten am Anfang an und erzählst, was passiert ist. Waren sie der Meinung, dass Ihr die Gardasee-Abfahrt nicht befahren dürft?

Ich bin neugeirig.

VG Martin

PS: Musste gestern mal für meine eigene Firma arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (24. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Deine Andeutungen lassen nicht den Rückschluss zu, dass Ihr versucht habt, im abgesperrten Bereich der Grube Cox zu radeln oder sonstige Aktivitäten auszuüben.
> So lange Ihr Euch im freigegebenen Teil der Grube Cox auf dem markierten Rundweg befunden habt, habt Ihr korrekt gehandelt.
> 
> Und was die aufgebrachten Bürger angeht, fängst Du am besten am Anfang an und erzählst, was passiert ist. Waren sie der Meinung, dass Ihr die Gardasee-Abfahrt nicht befahren dürft?
> ...


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


>


 
Sprache und Schrift sind zwei wundervolle Errungenschaften.

Was möchtest Du mir sagen?


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sprache und Schrift sind zwei wundervolle Errungenschaften.
> 
> Was möchtest Du mir sagen?


----------



## bikekiller (24. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


>



das ist ein lustiges Männlein da (das grüne meine ich)


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,

auch ich möchte mich bedanken bei den MitfahrerInnen und besonders den Guides. Die Wege präsentierten sich in fast optimalen und somit KF untypischen Zustand. Kaum Matsch und auch nicht staubig. Die Strecke war schön und abwechselungsreich - obwohl, irgendwo hatte ich ein starkes deja vous  



ralf schrieb:


> Wenn mal mehr Zeit ist, sollten wir tatsächlich mal wieder ans abschließende Bier denken.



Nun ja, der Termin kam nicht wirklich überraschend. Da kann man sich drauf vorbereiten  Und wir haben auch nicht nur an das Bier gedacht. Beim nächsten mal fangen wir einfach mit dem Bier an und rollen danach noch epochal flowig zum Parkplatz - das muss dann reichen  



> Geändert von ralf (Heute um 00:03 Uhr).



Siehste. Die einen editieren um die Zeit Beiträge, die Anderen verlassen da den Biergarten 

Gruß
joscho


----------



## turbo-matic (24. Mai 2007)

*Hallo KF'ler,*

vielen Dank für die schöne Wellness-Tour gestern abend !!

*Vielen Dank auch an Guido (und natürlich Ralf) für's guiden.*

Hoffe sehr, dass ich die 1000 gesammelten Minuspunkte (Fehlfahrten, Matschbespritzen, mangelnde Ausrüstung) irgendwann nochmal ausgleichen kann.   

Nach den 3h war ich ganz schön platt und bin nach 0,1 sec. im Bett eingeschlafen.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit Euch!

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Mai 2007)

So war gestern seit langem mal wieder im Königsforst mit dem Montana unterwegs. Es war ja eine sehr gemütliche Tour ausgeschrieben . Die Stecke war sehr schön gewählt und der Biker-Spiel-Platz optimal herausgeputzt.  Die Streckenverhältnisse waren erstaunlich Trocken  . Der Guide führte uns zielstrebig Richtung Harth. Für die komische Ansprache an der Grube  ist halt dumm gelaufen , hat aber der Stimmung nicht vermisst  . Also das nächste mal die Abfahrt auslassen   . Wieder im Königsforst angekommen wurde der Guide  abgesetzt und Ralf führte weiter. Es ging kreuz und quer hoch und runter , so das ich den überblick verlor, aber ich meine wir sind ein paar mal im Kreis gefahren oder Ralf. Zum Schluss wurde Montana wieder eingesetzt und es ging zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Also ich hatte gute 45 km und 377 hm auf dem Tacho( Ohne Gewähr  )
Fazit:
-Die Harth wird immer Biker-Feindlicher 
-Sehr viele neue Gesichter ( kannte nur 3 Leute )  
-Zu wenig schlaf ist nicht gut ( 03:30 Uhr klingelte der Wecker wieder ) 
-Für meine erste richtige Tour nach 8 Wochen pause , fühle ich mich noch gut . 

Also bis nächsten Mittwoch ( da habe ich frei )


----------



## Pepin (24. Mai 2007)

ich muß mich auch noch mal aufraffen nach brück zu kommen.
mal schauen was nächsten mittwoch ist


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...
> Der Guide führte uns zielstrebig Richtung Harth. Für die komische Ansprache an der Grube  ist halt dumm gelaufen , hat aber der Stimmung nicht vermisst  . Also das nächste mal die Abfahrt auslassen   .
> ...
> Fazit:
> ...


 
Vielleicht erklärt Ihr jetzt mal dem Onkel juchhu, was bei der Grube Cox passiert ist.

Die Gardasee-Abfahrt gehört zu der offiziell freigegebenen markierten Rundstrecke um bzw. durch die Grube Cox, d.h. Radfahren ist erlaubt.

Da m.W. keine Nutzungsänderung erlassen wurde, weiß ich nicht, was das Problem ist.

Im Übrigen, wer hat Euch angesprochen?
Private Fussgänger oder Vertreter vom Ordnungs- oder Forstamt?

VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (24. Mai 2007)

Da möchte ich doch auch noch schnell  für die nette Tour gestern meinen Dank an Guido @Montana und Ralf @ralf los werden 
Hat mir mal wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht   Danke auch dem rest der Truppe 
@Skorpio :  Tausend Dank für das überlassen Deiner Trinkflasche 

@turbo-matic : Deinen Nick werde ich mir merken ( man sieht sich bei Sonnenschein  Matschewetter ist mir zu gefährlich )

Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (24. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht erklärt Ihr jetzt mal dem Onkel juchhu, was bei der Grube Cox passiert ist.
> VG Martin



Nö, so wichtig war es jetzt auch wieder nicht. 

Auch von mir der obligatorische Dank an die Guides und Mitfahrer.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Nö, so wichtig war es jetzt auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Auch von mir der obligatorische Dank an die Guides und Mitfahrer.
> 
> ...


 
Na, wenn es nur ein Anraunzer von einem unwissenden, sich in seinen vermeintlichen Rechten eingeschränkten Fussgänger gehandelt hat, ist hier wohl der "Schwamm drüber"-Blues angesagt.  

VG Martin

PS:

Allzeit bereit! Demnächst einfach ein paar "Fair on Trails"-Flyer im kleinen Handgepäck dabei haben. Damit und mit der Info, dass der Sauerländische Gebirgsverein (www.sgv.de, Wanderverein mit ca. 50.000 Mitglieder) bereits hervorragend mit der DIMB zusammenarbeitet und sogar gemeinsame Touren anbieten, kann man renitenten Spaziergängern/Wanderen den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.


----------



## Günni69 (24. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir und meinem Mitstreiter Werner nochmal vielen Dank für die vorzügliche Tourführung von Jörg.  
War wirklich eine klasse abwechslunsgreiche Tour die von allem etwas dabei hatte und für uns Ville Biker war es mal eine schöne Abwechslung.  
Wenn es zeitlich paßt sind wir gerne mal wieder mit dabei. 

Was mich jetzt aber doch noch interessieren würde, warum sind eigentlich ausser uns beiden nur noch 2 weitere bei Jörg mitgefahren, obwohl die anderen nicht gerade untrainiert aussahen.  
Na ja, wie dem auch sei, es ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis an einer KFL-Tour teilzunehmen.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Günni, 

die anderen zwei   waren Frank @GIANTAC2  auf selbigem Rad und meine Wenigkeit, Helmut @born 2bike wild  (b2bw) auf dem gün-weißen Radon QLT.

Hi @all, war wieder mal eine "geniale"  Runde von Jörg @Schnegge ("Alpen-Schnegge), der uns in unbekannte Gegenden des nordöstlichen KF führte.
Meine Daten: 75 km, 560 HM, 18,6 er Schnitt(incl. 32km An/Rückfahrt).


----------



## bikekiller (25. Mai 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> warum sind eigentlich ausser uns beiden nur noch 2 weitere bei Jörg mitgefahren, obwohl die anderen nicht gerade untrainiert aussahen.



Ganz einfach: Weil Jö[email protected] soooo schnell ist, dass man oder frau kaum hinterher kommt und er so gerne nur noch einen Hubbel fährt...


----------



## Werner61 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo ihr MTBler  ,

nachdem ich vorgestern die erste Runde überhaupt bei euch und dann gleich eine "Schnellnessrunde" drehen durfte und dabei dann auch so meine ureigenen Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, habe ich mich mal flugs hier angemeldet um auch posten zu können.....

Dem Jörg auch von mir noch einmal ein herzliches DANKESCHÖN   für die tolle und abwechslungsreiche Runde, die mir als bekennender Ville- und Kottenforstbiker sehr gut gefallen hat.

Auf unserer Homepage (Mountainbikefreunde Walberberg) habe ich meinen persönlichen Tourbericht geschrieben.

http://www.mtb-walberberg.de/

Vielleicht versteht mich ja einer    

Bin bestimmt mal wieder dabei !!!!

Bis denne

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (25. Mai 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil Jö[email protected] soooo schnell ist, dass man oder frau kaum hinterher kommt und er so gerne nur noch einen Hubbel fährt...



Also das kann ich nicht so ganz bestätigen, denn Jörg hat wirklich ein für alle Teilnehmer verträgliches Tempo angesteuert. 
Wenn er dann selber mal etwas schneller die "Hügelchen" hoch ist, hat er aber immer gewartet bis alle da waren und wieder eine normale Gesichtsfarbe hatten.  Auch bei den Trailabfahrten, hatte er auf schwierigere Stücke hingewiesen und hat einen nicht ins Verderben rauschen lassen. 
Meiner Meinung nach die perferkte Tourführung und jeder nicht blutige Anfänger sollte jedenfalls mal seine Touren mitfahren, sonst verpaßt man was.


----------



## Delgado (25. Mai 2007)

Die Meisten wollen nachher ein Kind von ihm


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die Meisten wollen nachher ein Kind von ihm



Hauptsache Du vermehrst Dich nicht!


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Mai 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hauptsache Du vermehrst Dich nicht!



na das ist doch schon längst zu spät


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> na das ist doch schon längst zu spät



Bei Vermehrung kann man ja noch auf Besserung hoffen. Klonen wäre schlimmer...


----------



## whoknowsme (25. Mai 2007)

liebe bike-kollegen und -innen,

bin dieses wochenende bei meiner freundin in köln und hätte die bikes mit.
da mein mädel erst kurz biked (aber das erstaunlich talentiert) und sich daher naturgemäss in der bikerszene und somit auf den trails rund um köln noch nicht so gut auskennt, wollte ich mal die frage in den raum stellen, ob samstag oder sonntag jemand zufällig eine kleine aber feine runde geplant hat.

allfällige hinweise bitte an folgende email-adresse: [email protected]

eckdaten wären so zwischen 30 und 50km mit 300 - 600 hm, trails sind durchaus ok, wenn es sich dabei nicht gerade um protektorzwingende singletrails handelt  

liebe grüße aus salzburg - man sieht sich,
gottfried


----------



## Delgado (25. Mai 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> na das ist doch schon längst zu spät



... und von mir kommt noch die bessere Hälfte


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... und von mir kommt noch die bessere Hälfte


----------



## Montana (25. Mai 2007)

Danke an Alle  für die netten Worte anlässlich unserer Mittwochs KFL Tour.

Ein Bericht folgt sehr bald. Ich bin über Pfingsten unterwegs  

Hier schon mal vorab der neue Termin. 

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (29. Mai 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Also das kann ich nicht so ganz bestätigen, denn Jörg hat wirklich ein für alle Teilnehmer verträgliches Tempo angesteuert.
> Wenn er dann selber mal etwas schneller die "Hügelchen" hoch ist, hat er aber immer gewartet bis alle da waren und wieder eine normale Gesichtsfarbe hatten.  Auch bei den Trailabfahrten, hatte er auf schwierigere Stücke hingewiesen und hat einen nicht ins Verderben rauschen lassen.
> Meiner Meinung nach die perferkte Tourführung und jeder nicht blutige Anfänger sollte jedenfalls mal seine Touren mitfahren, sonst verpaßt man was.



das war ein Insider Witz und schnegge weiß schon was ich meine...


----------



## Schnegge (29. Mai 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> das war ein Insider Witz und schnegge weiß schon was ich meine...




...seit dem habe ich meinen Biker-Wortschatz um "tendenziell bergab" erweitert


----------



## Mc Wade (29. Mai 2007)

@born 2bike wild


Hallo, habe mich fuer morgen 30.05. ( KFL Tour ) angemeldet, wir koennten bei Interesse zusammen von Spich nach Brueck fahren - vielleicht mit kleinem Umweg   ueber Wahnerheide/Altenraht ab 17:00 Uhr ?

Treffpunkt Optik Vey Hauptstraße.


Gruss

Willibald


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Willibald,

abgemacht, bin am Treffpunkt, also bis morgen.
Falls noch andere aus Richtung Troisdorf etc. kommen, bitte melden.

VG Helmut


----------



## Montana (30. Mai 2007)

*  KFL- Team - FrÃ¼hsommer - Tour *


*   Besser spÃ¤t als nie  - Bericht    * 

* 23.05.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer*

Erich @ skorpi
Frank @ turbo-matic
Frank @  
Jens @ ultra2de
JÃ¶rg @ Joscho
Guido @ Montana
Ralf @ ralf
Ralf @ funfokus
Renate @ Tazz
Stefan @ crasher1973 
Sven @ Kettenfresser


Hier nun die leicht verspÃ¤teten Wellnews   )

Es ging wieder mal Ã¼ber die trails am OF und in der SH  Richtung Hardt. Erst Â´ne kleine Runde um den bikespielplatz an der SM und spÃ¤ter `ne kleine Runde um die GC und dann hoch zum NFH. Via TPGL zurÃ¼ck in den KF dort Â´ne kleine RÃ¶hrenrunde, dann gab _Montana_ des Kommando an _ralf_ ab und der zeigte eine kleine FM Runde. Dann flott zurÃ¼ck. Ein paar Wenige zogen sich Â´ne Runde Bier rein _Montana_ wollte wie gewohnt flott heim da ...  


*Besonderheiten:*   Keine â¦ 

*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 30. Mai 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

_Montana_


----------



## Montana (30. Mai 2007)

Kurz zu heute abend.

Ich werde heute in jedem Fall eine gaaaanz ruhige leichte Runde fahren und möchte auch spätestens 21:30 Uhr am Parkplatz zurück sein. 

*Begründung :* Kräftiger Trainingsrückstand, immer noch leichte Erkältung,  Termin  

LG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. Mai 2007)

dank mcwade und born to bike wild, die mich auf den trails der Wahnerheide aufgegabelt haben, bin ich endlich mal wieder bei euch gewesen.

es war schön euch mal wieder zu sehen.

wer von euch hat denn noch lust am 24h mtb rennen an der burg hohenfels teilzunehmen?

infos hier:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=772

wendet euch an mich oder guido(montana)


----------



## Montana (31. Mai 2007)

*  KFL- Team - Frühsommer - Tour *


*   Am Tag danach - Bericht    * 

* 30.05.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer*

Frank @ turbo-matic
Gerd @ schwarzfahrerx4
Guido @ Montana
Micha @ Pepin
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Ralf @ funfokus
Sonja @ Soka70
Stefan @ crasher1973 


Hier nun die pünktlichen  Wellnews   

Es ging  über die üblichen Wege durch unseren schönen Königsforst. Diesmal auch zum ersten Mal nach Kyrill wieder über den langen Westtrail der im oberen Teil schlecht, später dann erstaunlich gut fahrbar ist. Zum Weiher runter hat sich uns auch ein schöner relativ neuer Weg gezeigt. Dann gings hoch zum Tütberg dort die Röhrentrails und später einige flowige Sachen an der Forsbacher Mühle. Um 21:40 waren wir am Parkplatz zurück wo sich ein Teil der Bande noch zum Biertrinken verabschiedete ... _Montana_ wollte wie gewohnt flott heim da ...  


*Besonderheiten:*  Ein Platten direkt zum Start und dasselbe 500 m weiter . Hier sind wohl neue Reifen gefragt 

*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 6 Juni 18:30 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren  Viele Grüße

_Montana_


----------



## Mc Wade (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo @all,

danke Jörg (schnegge) für eine schöne Tour mit einigen anspruchsvollen Trails.  

Das absolute Highlight war ja wohl der/die "Gardaseeabfahrt"    an der Grube Cox ! (20 hm Gerölltrail   )

Nun gut, hatte mit An/Abfahrt  92 Km und 1000 hm auf der Uhr, ca 800 hm waren wohl nur Jörgs Runde.

War am Ende richtig platt !!!

Hat wiedermal Spaß gemacht und wird nicht die letze Tour mit Euch gewesen sein     -

bis dahin .....

Gruß

Willibald


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2007)

Genau, Micha   es fehlen uns unverständlicherweise   noch zwei Mitfahrer -innen für dieses event. Wer also mit viel Spass und ohne jeglichen Druck Zelten , Grillen ,  und etwas biken möchte ist herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen. Anmeldung bitte hier oder direkt an Micha (Pepin)

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
_
Guido_





Info Bike around the clock 






Pepin schrieb:


> wer von euch hat denn noch lust am 24h mtb rennen an der burg hohenfels teilzunehmen?
> 
> infos hier:
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=772
> ...


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Genau, Micha   es fehlen uns unverständlicherweise   noch zwei Mitfahrer -innen für dieses event. Wer also mit viel Spass und ohne jeglichen Druck Zelten , Grillen ,  und etwas biken möchte ist herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen. Anmeldung bitte hier oder direkt an Micha (Pepin)
> 
> Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
> _
> ...



Ich könnte Euch ja mein Verpflegungspersonal stundenweise vermieten  
Wird aber nich billich  



Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Solanum (1. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich könnte Euch ja mein Verpflegungspersonal stundenweise vermieten
> Wird aber nich billich
> 
> 
> ...



hat das Verpflegungspersonal auch schon dran gedacht!!
Dachte aber, dass es ja Verpflegungspersonal ist und daher beschäftigt ist 


Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> hat das Verpflegungspersonal auch schon dran gedacht!!
> Dachte aber, dass es ja Verpflegungspersonal ist und daher beschäftigt ist
> 
> 
> Grüße Solanum



Man könnte ja für die Zeit glatt einen anderen Pfleger abstellen


----------



## Solanum (1. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Man könnte ja für die Zeit glatt einen anderen Pfleger abstellen



OK!!

Anzeige!!!:

Suche freundlichen Pfleger für meinen triebigen und moralisch verwahrlosten Tiger! 
Frisst alles und Trinkt viel.
Er ist lieb und pflegeleicht! 
weiteres per PN 

 
Jemand Interese

S lanum


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2007)

Hmmm .... das scheint ja sehr lustig zu werden.    

Übrigens : Nachdem sich eine weitere Person   aus dem KFL Umfeld für unser Team interessiert hat ist wohl * nur noch ein Platz *frei.  Daher bitte möglichst schnell (über das Wochenende) entscheiden. 

Viele Grüße

Guido


----------



## Montana (1. Juni 2007)

Hier noch mal der Link zu den Radlerfruen.den

Das Team sieht zur Zeit (1.06.2007 14:02) so aus :

*1. Bernhard - (bernhardwalter) - KFL-Team
2. Thomas - (Blacknero) -  Radlerfruen.de
3. Guido  - (Montana) - KFL-Team
4. Michael - (Pepin) - Radlerfruen.de
5. Reserviert
6. frei *

Liebe Grüße

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ... Pfleger für meinen triebigen und moralisch verwahrlosten Tiger!
> Frisst alles und Trinkt viel.
> Er ist lieb und pflegeleicht!
> 
> ...



Jetzt wohl nicht mehr   


... außer Volker


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> OK!!
> 
> Anzeige!!!:
> 
> ...



Ah, Großwildjagd. 
Obwohl wenn ich ihn mir so ansehe scheint es ja eher eine Mutation zu sein.
Nee, dann lass mal lieber. Wer weiß was für Krankheiten der sonst noch hat 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Solanum (1. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ah, Großwildjagd.
> Obwohl wenn ich ihn mir so ansehe scheint es ja eher eine Mutation zu sein.
> Nee, dann lass mal lieber. Wer weiß was für Krankheiten der sonst noch hat
> 
> ...



keine Sorge!
entwurmt  und entlaust und keine Flöhe! gelegentlich ne Zecke vielleicht!
ansonsten sehr gepflegt

nicht bissig, wenn auch nicht Handzahm

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ... gelegentlich ne Zecke vielleicht!




Aber nur weibliche   




@ Jens ---> Feigling  

@ Solanum, tiger jetzt los ...


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Jens ---> Feigling



In meinem Alter muß man im Bezug auf Krankheiten schon vorsichtiger sein. 
Ich glaube ich habe eine Katzenallergie. 

Ich glaube Du bist bei Solanum schon ganz gut aufgehoben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2007)

Ich wollte mal wieder ein wenig Werbung machen.....von wegen Völkerverständigung und so.

Königsforst meets Kottenforst.

Schaut mal hier.

Würd mich doch sehr freuen ein paar Königsförstler bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen


----------



## Pepin (2. Juni 2007)

och schade da habe ich schon eine tour nach much ausgeschrieben

aber am 8.7. sind wir auch im kottenforst unterwegs:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=835


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2007)

Achtung Werbung ON   
Was: KOSTENLOSER Cannondale Test Tag von Bike & Run ( Räder Testen für lau !!! )  

Wann: Am Samstag , den *09.06.2007 *, von 09:30 Uhr bis zum Nachmittag

Wo: *B 56 Franzhäuschen / Heide*
Mitzubringen sind:Gültiger Personalausweis , Helm, Handschuhe sowie gutes Wetter  

Mehr Infos unter
Siehe Hier

  Werbung OFF


----------



## Montana (4. Juni 2007)

Schade ... da hat der Bernhard die sehr gute Idee  die legendäre Winterpokal taugliche Montagsrunde wieder zum Leben zu erwecken und keiner meldet sich an. 

_Montana _aber auch nicht da er heute viiiiiiiiel zu müde  ist  .

Aber demnächst bin ich gerne wieder dabei. Bitte nicht aufgeben das Projekt, Bernhard. 

Viele Grüße 

_Guido_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

@ all 

Und noch mal eine Erinnerung an das kommende Wochenende Event : 



Montana schrieb:


> Wer also mit viel Spass und ohne jeglichen Druck Zelten , Grillen ,  und etwas biken möchte ist herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen. Anmeldung bitte hier oder direkt an Micha (Pepin)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Montana schrieb:


> Hier noch mal der Link zu den Radlerfruen.den
> 
> Das Team sieht zur Zeit (5.06.2007 09:10) so aus :
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Und noch mal eine Erinnerung an das kommende Wochenende Event :




Die faseln da was von staubtrockener Strecke  

Also nix für die Königsforster  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3760206&postcount=163


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die faseln da was von staubtrockener Strecke
> 
> Also nix für die Königsforster
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3760206&postcount=163



 Vielleicht öffnet der Himmel ja noch seine Schleusen.  

*Fritz Walter *_(nicht bernhardwalter)_ *Wetter* wäre cool


----------



## Pepin (5. Juni 2007)

wer ist denn da reserviert?


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wer ist denn da reserviert?



Hmmm .... ich werde gleich mal nachfragen ob wir das öffentlich  machen können. Ein Platz ist aber definitiv noch frei.
*
@ Micha*

Wann wollt ihr denn anreisen und was nehmt ihr so mit ?
Wir planen Freitag abend hin zu fahren um Samstag früh auch fit zu sein   

*Ganz wichtig :* Gibt es Strom auf dem Zeltplatz ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## hama687 (5. Juni 2007)

um wie viel uhr geht das ganze den los muss samstags ja leider noch arbeiten?

bzw guido wenn fährste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (5. Juni 2007)

Moin,
ich wollte gestern mitbiken aber immer muss ich noch etwas schuften. Das nervt langsam.

Nun aber mal eine Frage in die holde Expertenrunde:

Welches GPS sollte man/frau sich zulegen, wenn sie gerne Routen nachfahren möchte ? Gibt es idiotensichere Systeme, die mit einem sprechen ??? 
   

Bitte gebt mir etwas Schützenhilfe dazu, danke sehr.


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> @ Micha[/B]
> 
> Wann wollt ihr denn anreisen und was nehmt ihr so mit ?
> Wir planen Freitag abend hin zu fahren um Samstag früh auch fit zu sein
> ...



Hab ma Dein Smiley ersetzt ..

- Anreise bis Sa. Mittag von Zuhause ist bestimmt effektiver.
- Zelt, Verpflegung, Schlafsack, Luma, Kopfkissen, Kuscheltier, Kombi, Ersatzteile, Wechselklamotten, Duschzeug, ... und einige Geheimrezepte ...
- Strom gibts wohl nicht; Damit es Nachts ruhiger bleibt.
- Grillen nur an einem zentralen Grill erlaubt; Klappt aber gut.

Bis bald im Wald 

Micha


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Welches GPS sollte man/frau sich zulegen, wenn sie gerne Routen nachfahren möchte ? Gibt es idiotensichere Systeme, die mit einem sprechen ???



Ohhhhhhhh Gott, nicht schon wieder ....      



Für Dich gibt es nur das Model "Personal Guide"!

Der spricht mit Dir, macht Dir Komplimente, versorgt Dich mit Nahrung und gutgemeinten Tips, .....

Also lass die Finger von dem GP-Driss ...! 


PS: Danke nochmal fürs Bier in Willingen.


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> um wie viel uhr geht das ganze den los muss samstags ja leider noch arbeiten?
> 
> bzw guido wenn fährste denn?




Start (Le Mans) Sa. 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmm .... ich werde gleich mal nachfragen ob wir das öffentlich  machen können. Ein Platz ist aber definitiv noch frei.




volker k?


----------



## icke1 (5. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> volker k?


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Delagado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ma Dein Smiley ersetzt ..
> 
> - Anreise bis Sa. Mittag von Zuhause ist bestimmt effektiver.
> - Zelt, Verpflegung, Schlafsack, Luma, Kopfkissen, Kuscheltier, Kombi, Ersatzteile, Wechselklamotten, Duschzeug, ... und einige Geheimrezepte ...
> ...



Also ohne Strom keine laute Beschallung  möglich. Gut muss man mit leben  Ich dachte weiterhin an Microwelle , Heizdecken , Fön  oder Ventilator.    

Geheimrezepte bringen die KFLer bestimmt mit. Frag mal die Teilnehmer meiner/ unserer letzten Touren. Da war immer was von irgendwelchen Pilzen im Gespräch .... 

Ist denn eine Anreise am Freitag prinzipiell möglich, oder ?

Bis bald in Le mans

_Guido_



icke1 schrieb:


>




Wer weiss es / das schon ?


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Anreise am Freitag prinzipiell möglich, oder ?



Bestimmt.

Sonst frag' ma oben im Fred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256509


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> um wie viel uhr geht das ganze den los muss samstags ja leider noch arbeiten?
> 
> bzw guido wenn fährste denn?



Also wir ( my  & mein Schrauber  ) wollten ursprünglich ja schon Freitag hin .  Sind auch schon zu dritt im Auto und im Zelt. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem KFL Mittwoch aus ?

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2007)

Balu, Merlin und Tomadi sind auch da ... 

Also großes Familientreffen.



Wenn ich mal voraussetze, Deine  und den Schrauber zu kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Balu, Merlin und Tomadi sind auch da ...
> 
> Also großes Familientreffen.
> 
> Wenn ich mal voraussetze, Deine  und den Schrauber zu kennen



Familientreffen : *stimmt*  

 und den Schrauber : *Nein*, aber das wird sich ändern  

Grüße

_Guido_


TEAM ist komplett ! ! !


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Hier noch mal der Link zu den Radlerfruen.den

Das Team ist nun komplett (5.06.2007 16:32) und sieht so aus :

*1. Bernhard - (bernhardwalter) - KFL-Team
2. Thomas - (Blacknero) -  Radlerfruen.de
3. Guido  - (Montana) - KFL-Team
4. Michael - (Pepin) - Radlerfruen.de
5. Renate - (harnas) - Frauen Spass Team oder Team Hennef oder so 
6. Somja - ( soka70) - Frauen Spass Team oder Team Hennef  oder so *

Liebe Grüße

Guido


----------



## Pepin (5. Juni 2007)

supi herzlich wilkommen im team


----------



## Montana (5. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> supi herzlich wilkommen im team



Ja sehr super klasse  . Jetzt muss das nur noch mit den Anmeldungen  klappen und hier ist das einzige vorhandene KFL Logo ....ist aber sehr OK.







(c) Alex aka hama687​
Gruß

_Guido_


----------



## Pepin (6. Juni 2007)

so fertig


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja sehr super klasse  . Jetzt muss das nur noch mit den Anmeldungen  klappen und hier ist das einzige vorhandene KFL Logo ....ist aber sehr OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus.


----------



## Montana (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus.



Ist auch schon ein paar Tage alt  und vom _Fotomeister_ himself. 

Was waren das noch Zeiten als "der im gelben Trikot"  sein bike in den sandtrails an der Forsbacher Mühle schieben musste  / durfte  

*@ juchhu *  Wieso kommst du nicht mit zum Rennen ? 

Viele Grüße 

_Guido_


----------



## Montana (6. Juni 2007)

Das sieht aber auch toll aus. Sehr gut gemacht Micha  

Wie läuft das jetzt mit den letzten Anmeldungen bzw. Nachmeldungen ?




Pepin schrieb:


> so fertig


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hier noch mal der Link zu den Radlerfruen.den
> 
> Das Team ist nun komplett (5.06.2007 16:32) und sieht so aus :
> 
> ...




Ja super mit der Besetzung als Team werden wir ne Menge Spass bekommen,freuen uns schon auf das Wochenende, aber erst einmal bis heute Abend zur KFL Fahrt 

Schöne Grüße

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ juchhu *  Wieso kommst du nicht mit zum Rennen ?




Flyer verteilen?


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ist auch schon ein paar Tage alt  und vom _Fotomeister_ himself.
> 
> Was waren das noch Zeiten als "der im gelben Trikot"  sein bike in den sandtrails an der Forsbacher Mühle schieben musste / durfte
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Einladung,
bin aber letzte und diese Woche mächtig im Stress.
War am Sonntag im Sauerland und habe an der DIMB-Hüttentour 2007 teilgenommen. Gibt sogar (Beweis)Fotos von mir.  

Bis die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung,
> bin aber letzte und diese Woche mächtig im Stress.
> War am Sonntag im Sauerland und habe an der DIMB-Hüttentour 2007 teilgenommen. *Gibt sogar (Beweis)Fotos von mir.  *
> 
> ...


ZEIGEN!


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> ZEIGEN!



Auf der Startseite der DIMB IG Sauerland rechts auf dem "shake hands make friends"-Fotos im gelb/schwarzen Trikot und
rechts oben im Uphill
Meldeliste kann ich bestimmt auch besorgen.
VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Flyer verteilen?


 
Nicht, dass ich mir dafür zu schade bin,
ich setze aber lieber eine Ebene höher an.


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nicht das ich mir dafür zu schade bin,
> ich setze aber lieber eine Ebene höher an.




Ein Überflyer sozusagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ein Überflyer sozusagen


Ja,  - OK, trifft es manchmal ganz gut.


----------



## ralf (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> War am Sonntag im Sauerland und habe an der DIMB-Hüttentour 2007 teilgenommen. ...



... und? Die Tour war ergotauglich?

Gruß Ralf   ...  


PS: ja, habe mich für heute abend angemeldet.


----------



## Montana (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> rechts oben im Uphill
> VG Martin



Sieht recht anstrengend aus. War wohl was Anderes wie bei uns im KF (ausser den _Schnegge_ Touren im drumrum  )

Gruß

_Guido_


----------



## Montana (6. Juni 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> PS: ja, habe mich für heute abend angemeldet.



Super ... ich freue mich.  Ich schlage vor wir machen wir mal wieder ' ne schöne Tour hoch zum Lüderich. Ich muss noch ein bisschen trainieren.  

Bis später

_Guido_


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... und? Die Tour war ergotauglich?
> 
> Gruß Ralf  ...
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die das Ergo für mich auf dem Grillplatz an der SGV-Hütte abgestellt hätte, dann JA. 



Montana schrieb:


> Sieht recht anstrengend aus. War wohl was Anderes wie bei uns im KF (ausser den _Schnegge_ Touren im drumrum  )
> 
> Gruß
> 
> _Guido_


 
Ja, es war anstrengend.  
Das lag aber eher an meiner mangelnden Fitness, 
weil bis auf seltene Ausnahmen Bike und Ergo sei Mitte April ungenutzt in der Ecke stehen. 

Schön wars trotzdem, wenn gleich der Singletrailsanteil in Stockum bei Sundern grenzwertartig gegen Null geht. 
Mein Guide hatte mich 20 km lang auf den einzigen Singletrail heiß gemacht,
der dann nach grob 100 m wieder zu Ende war.   

Als Rache habe ich eine Abordnung der DIMB IG Sauerland im August zum STS (Singletrailsurfen) in das Gebiet der DIMB IG Bergisches Land eingeladen.

Ich bin sicher, dass die danach nicht mehr nach Hause fahren wollen. 

VG Martin


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ja, es war anstrengend.
> 
> VG Martin



Ich hoffe doch ihr habt die mörderische Distanz von 30 Kilometern auf zwei Tage verteilt. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch ihr habt die mörderische Distanz von 30 Kilometern auf zwei Tage verteilt.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


 
Nö, soviel Zeit hatte ich dann doch nicht.
Aber ich habe die Zeit zum Small-Talk mit dem Geschäftsführer der SGV genutzt, 
für mehr als Small-Talk hatte ich während der Tour eh keine Luft. 

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mein Guide hatte mich 20 km lang auf den einzigen Singletrail heiß gemacht, der dann nach grob 100 m wieder zu Ende war.



Quasi die "Gardasee-Abfahrt" von Sundern....


----------



## juchhu (6. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Quasi die "Gardasee-Abfahrt" von Sundern....


 
Eh, läster nicht. Da hättest DU nicht fahren können.
Das war alles auf schwierigstem S0-Niveau.
Die hätten Dich nur mit Protektoren fahren lassen.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die hätten Dich nur mit Protektoren fahren lassen.


Brauch ich nicht, als Teilnehmer bin ich doch DIMB-versichert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, als Teilnehmer bin ich doch DIMB-versichert...


 
Was für eine Vorlage.


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Juni 2007)

An die Teilnehmer der gestrigen Wellnessgruppe mit Guido @ Montana,

hat mal wieder ne Menge Spass gemacht mit Euch ne Runde durch den KF zu drehen,obwohl ich schon X-mal mit Euch gefahren bin habe ich noch was Neues kennenlernen können das " Barbarakreuz " mit seinem tollen Rundumblick. 
Durch das Wellness Tempo konnte man(n);Frauenmitfahrerantei leider negativ ; sich auch bei den Uphills bestens unterhalten .
Danke nochmals an alle Mithelfer für die Lösung meines Kettenproblems ,wäre schon ein tolles Foto geworden,4 Biker ziehen an einem Rad herum  .

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (7. Juni 2007)

Ja Bernhard war wirklich eine nette Runde obwohl der _Montana_ stark geschwächt  an den Start gegangen ist und unterwegs ordentlich zu kämpfen hatte. Na ja, am Samstag wird das bestimmt besser.  
*
Apropos 24 Std. :
*
Wer von den Teilnehmern kann mir eine 10 Watt Mirage leihen + Y - Kabel. Meine ist ja schon länger kaputt und die mod. 5 Watt _(Cheetah)_ ist zwar erstklassig aber Fernlicht wäre bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt. 

Wir fahren übrigens Samstag 9:00 Uhr von Tdf West los . _Pepin_ und _ Blacknero_ kommen zu uns.

Viele Grüße

_Guido_





bernhardwalter schrieb:


> An die Teilnehmer der gestrigen Wellnessgruppe mit Guido @ Montana,
> 
> hat mal wieder ne Menge Spass gemacht mit Euch ne Runde durch den KF zu drehen,obwohl ich schon X-mal mit Euch gefahren bin habe ich noch was Neues kennenlernen können das " Barbarakreuz " mit seinem tollen Rundumblick.
> Durch das Wellness Tempo konnte man(n);Frauenmitfahrerantei leider negativ ; sich auch bei den Uphills bestens unterhalten .
> ...


----------



## Delgado (8. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja Bernhard war wirklich eine nette Runde obwohl der _Montana_ stark geschwächt  an den Start gegangen ist und unterwegs ordentlich zu kämpfen hatte. Na ja, am Samstag wird das bestimmt besser.
> *
> Apropos 24 Std. :
> *
> ...




@Guido & 24h Helden ,

lasst uns doch nebeneinander campen, dann kamma sichvtl ma helfen und fachsimpeln .... 

Bis bald im Wald.


PS: Am roten Golf Variant (GL-.....) werdet ihr uns erkennen. So ... muss weg.


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Gerne  

Wir werden mit dem grünen Astra mit der güldenen Heckklappe  und Kölner Kennzeichen anreisen. Auf dem Dach sieht man ein schönes *Stevens S6 *und ein noch schöneres *Felt BMX *vom Schrauber. 
_ blacknero _und _Pepin_ wohl mit dem WoMo kommen  Wir wollen um 9:00 in TDF los. Bis dann 

_Guido_





Delgado schrieb:


> @Guido & 24h Helden ,
> 
> lasst uns doch nebeneinander campen, dann kamma sichvtl ma helfen und fachsimpeln ....
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ein schönes *Stevens S6 *
> _Guido_



Oh, du hast ein Neues? 

Wir kommen erst morgen abend mit einem schwarzen Clio oder einem silbernen A4 Avant. Unser Fahrzeug kann man an den fehlenden Rädern bzw. den Weizenbierkästen im Kofferaum erkennen. 

Allen einen guten Start und viel Spass. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Oh, du hast ein Neues?



Was geht das DICH an ?  



ultra2de schrieb:


> Wir kommen erst morgen abend mit einem schwarzen Clio oder einem silbernen A4 Avant. ...



Wen interessiert das ?  

Liebe Grüße  

Guido


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Was geht das DICH an ?
> 
> Wen interessiert das ?
> 
> ...



Habe mal die ehrlichen Smileys eingebaut. 

Trotzdem viel Erfolg. 

So schnell wieder zurück in den eigenen Fred.


----------



## Pepin (8. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Guido & 24h Helden ,
> 
> lasst uns doch nebeneinander campen, dann kamma sichvtl ma helfen und fachsimpeln ....
> 
> ...



dass sollten wir sowie so die ersten die da sind organisieren direkt für zwei team den platz.
unser teamname ist: www . radlerfruen . de Team nr.1

wird bestimmt lustig freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> dass sollten wir sowie so die ersten die da sind organisieren direkt für zwei team den platz.
> unser teamname ist: www . radlerfruen . de Team nr.1
> 
> wird bestimmt lustig freu mich schon




Klar wird das gut und ich freue mich auf das Wochenende. _Frank (Cheetah)_ und sein Team kommen wohl mit einem GROSSZELT und wir haben das schöne Doppelte mit. Ihr mit dem Bus .... Wir bringen Stühle und einen Tisch sowie den ganzen anderen Krempel mit  

Wichtig ist dass wir das Ganze am Anfang so ruhig wie möglich angehen und nachts  schlagen wir dann zu.  ( Achtung Scherz, was hier ja nicht jeder versteht)

Wir sollten noch überlegen wer von uns startet. Ich wäre für eine(n) Rennerfahrene(n). Das wäre gut für die ersten Runden. Ich werde mich fürs Team  ins Zeug legen,  weiss aber nicht wieviel ich zum Sieg   wirklich beitragen kann.  

Wir sehen morgen um 9:00 bei _Birgit._

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## Pepin (8. Juni 2007)

wie setzen sich denn die anderen teams zusammen?


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wie setzen sich denn die anderen teams zusammen?



Gut Frage 

ich weiiss def. von folgenden Teilnehmern

Cheetah
Merlin
Konfuzius

Bitte helfen ....

Gruß Guido


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gut Frage
> 
> ich weiiss def. von folgenden Teilnehmern
> 
> ...



Also "Team Baltika" besteht aus:

Balu.
Cheetah
Merlin
Sun909
Tomadi
Konfuzius

Wir treffen uns um 9 in Hennef.

Dann bis morgen!
Konfuzius


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Danke Dir , _Ralf_  War mir nicht ganz sicher ... 

Sowie unser Renn- und Spamexperte *Michael @ Delgado * der wohl als Einzelstarter antritt    

Ich wünschen allen möglichst viel Spass und Erfolg und freue mich auf *ALLE* die zum Rennen kommen. 

Gruß _Guido_



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also "Team Baltika" besteht aus:
> 
> Balu.
> Cheetah
> ...


----------



## Pepin (8. Juni 2007)

die hauen wir doch locker wech 

die haben doch gar keine chance gegen unser dreamteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> die hauen wir doch locker wech
> 
> die haben doch gar keine chance gegen unser dreamteam



Uiuiuiuiui  ob das mal  gut geht .....  

... meinte damals auch Moritz als wir Karten für den VFL Gummersbach holen wollten (Stehplatzkarten hinter dem Tor  ) er wusste nicht das dort Netze zum Schutz der Zuschauer waren   und kannte die Würfe der ersten Oberligamanschaft seines Vereins   

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Und noch was zum 24 Std. Rennen an der Burg Hohlenfels bei Hahnstätten  

Hier sind nochmal die genauen Modalitäten nach zulesen. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Apropos 24 Std. :
> [/B]
> Wer von den Teilnehmern kann mir eine 10 Watt Mirage leihen + Y - Kabel. Meine ist ja schon länger kaputt und die mod. 5 Watt _(Cheetah)_ ist zwar erstklassig aber Fernlicht wäre bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,

da ja immer nur einer aus jedem Team fährt kann man sich die Lampen doch untereinander ausleien,oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden.

Wir haben uns auch überlegt am Samstag zu fahren,wenn ihr euch alle bei Guido & Birgit trefft,kann Guido mir ja mal die Adresse per PN zukommen lassen und wir fahren alle gemeinsam.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> da ja immer nur einer aus jedem Team fährt kann man sich die Lampen doch untereinander ausleien,oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden.



Nein nix verkehrt verstanden,  das gegenseitige Ausleihen meinte ich.  



bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wir haben uns auch überlegt am Samstag zu fahren,wenn ihr euch alle bei Guido & Birgit trefft,kann Guido mir ja mal die Adresse per PN zukommen lassen und wir fahren alle gemeinsam.
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Sehr gerne Bernhard .... PN ist unterwegs. Bis morgen um 9:00 Uhr.

Viele Grüße  

Guido


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

*  KFL- Team - Hochsommer - Tour *


*    Bericht der ganz leichten Gruppe  * 

* 06.06.2007 Start: 18:30 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer*

Berhard II @ bernhardwalter
Frank @ turbo-matic
Frank @ Cheetah
Guido @ Montana
ralf @ Ralf


Hier nun die fast pÃ¼nktlichen  Wellnews   

Diesmal war mal wieder der LÃ¼derich dran. Es sollte ja trainiert   werden aber das gelang in einem Fall _(Montana) _ leider gar nicht so. Es ging Ã¼ber den Standard KF Einstieg incl. excellent fahrbarem Matschetrail Richtung TÃ¼tberg. Einen Teil der Strecke fuhren wir mit _Schnegge_s Bande gemeinsam. Am Forsbacher Bahndamm trennten wir uns. Wir Wellnesser   fuhren via Hellental Ã¼ber die Wiese zum LÃ¼derich FAB Aufstieg und oben besuchten wir das Barabarakreuz und den Golfplatz. Hier tankte _bernhardwalter_ merkwÃ¼rdiges Wasser  SpÃ¤ter mussten wir dann seine Kette mit 4 Mann   aus den Ritzeln ziehen. Dann folgten noch der Lehmbacher Wurzelsanduphill und auch noch einiges Nettes an der Forsbacher MÃ¼hle. 


*Besonderheiten:*  Tja â¦  _bernhardwalter_s  Technoprobs â¦. unerklÃ¤rlich groÃe KonditionsschwÃ¤chen beim _guide_   â¦ oder war es dem einfach nur zu schwÃ¼l und er wollte eigentlich nur â¦. flott wieder nach Hause  

*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 13. Juni 19:00 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

_Montana_


----------



## Schnegge (8. Juni 2007)

*Wünsche allen 24h-lern viel Erfolg    *


----------



## hama687 (8. Juni 2007)

wo ist das 24 stunden rennen noch mal?

kann man da auch zuschauen?!? 

wünsche euch viel spass

gruss alex


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> wo ist das 24 stunden rennen noch mal?
> 
> kann man da auch zuschauen?!?
> 
> ...



Schade Alex, dass Du nicht dabei bist.  Klar kannst Du da zuschauen. Die location ist aber ca. 150 km von Colonia  entfernt.

Nächstes Jahr bitte rechtzeitig einplanen. Herr Meisterfotograf 


Hier  findest Du alles Wesentliche  



			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche allen 24h-lern viel Erfolg



Danke Dir _Jörg_ und euch auch viel Spass und so.

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## Pepin (8. Juni 2007)

so habe meine 7 sachen gepackt

schade das das mit dem vorschlafen nie klappt.
aber wer will schon bei einem 24hrennen schlafen, da machen wir durch 

also bis morgen und danke für die guten wünsche.


----------



## Starbuck (8. Juni 2007)

@montana
Tach auch, da du dich über den schlechten gegenseitigen Austausch zwischen den Königsförstern und den Opladenern beschwert hast,  möchte ich mich vorab schon mal als erste Delegation bei euch ankündigen. Werde versuchen mich mal Mittwochs bei eurer allseits beliebten KFL Runde einzufinden um mal in euren geliebten Königsforst reinzuschnuppern.  
Natürlich würden wir uns dann auch über euer Interesse freuen, wenn ihr bei einer unserer Touren, sei es nun Dienstags, Donnerstags oder Sonntags einmal reinschauen würdet. Ihr seid natürlich immer herzlich eingeladen.  

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Grüß Dich Holger  

Na so ganz unbekannt sind die Opladener nicht. _andy_b und Marco_lev_ und so waren schon öfter bei uns und mit_ willibike _hatte ich intensiven Kontakt in meiner Anfangszeit. Dienstags ging bei mir aus _"Handballtechnischen" _ Zeiten schlecht und Donnerstag ist der Tag nach _unserem_ Treff. 

Aber über weitere Kooperationen und gemeinsame Touren usw. würden wir uns alle bestimmt sehr freuen.

Vilee grüße
_
Guido_




Starbuck schrieb:


> @montana
> Tach auch, da du dich über den schlechten gegenseitigen Austausch zwischen den Königsförstern und den Opladenern beschwert hast,  möchte ich mich vorab schon mal als erste Delegation bei euch ankündigen. Werde versuchen mich mal Mittwochs bei eurer allseits beliebten KFL Runde einzufinden um mal in euren geliebten Königsforst reinzuschnuppern.
> Natürlich würden wir uns dann auch über euer Interesse freuen, wenn ihr bei einer unserer Touren, sei es nun Dienstags, Donnerstags oder Sonntags einmal reinschauen würdet. Ihr seid natürlich immer herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Wir haben auch gepackt und sassen gerade noch lange  im Garten . 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt .... ich habe die Kiste vorsichtshalber mal gut gefettet  

Zur Not fahre ich mit dem BMX weiter 

Bis morgen 9:00 Uhr

Gruß

_Guido
_







Pepin schrieb:


> so habe meine 7 sachen gepackt
> 
> schade das das mit dem vorschlafen nie klappt.
> aber wer will schon bei einem 24hrennen schlafen, da machen wir durch
> ...


----------



## Pepin (9. Juni 2007)

moin moin

so jetzt gehts los. erst mal schön frühstück und dann auf in den kampf


----------



## Krampe (9. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> so jetzt gehts los. erst mal schön frühstück und dann auf in den kampf



Viel Spaß.. 
Christof


----------



## Montana (9. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> so jetzt gehts los. erst mal schön frühstück und dann auf in den kampf




Ja, _Michael_  wir sind auch wach. Nachdem wir noch nett bis 2:15 Uhr  zusammen gesessen haben sind wir nun fit und ausgeschlafen. 

Gefrühstückt wird unterwegs . Jetzt müssen erst mal die Getränke ins Auto. 

Ich freue mich auf später.

Gruß_ Guido_


----------



## Pepin (10. Juni 2007)

so ganz kurz es war einfach super

hier findet ihr die bilder und später noch eine Nachlese:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=772


----------



## hama687 (10. Juni 2007)

bernhard was planste den für morgen? langsam und teer oder wald

gruss alex


----------



## Sunnybubbles (10. Juni 2007)

hi bernhard, 
ich versuch mich morgen mal an deiner tour . ich hoffe, dass ich net zu lahm bin.. 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> bernhard was planste den für morgen? langsam und teer oder wald
> 
> gruss alex



Hallo Alex und Kerstin,

wie schon geschrieben wir werden dann die endgültige Tour heute Abend besprechen,außerdem steckt mir wahrscheinlich noch das 24h Rennen in den Beinen,also dann bis nachher ich freu mich drauf 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> so ganz kurz es war einfach super
> 
> hier findet ihr die bilder und später noch eine Nachlese:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=772



Hi Michael,

war für mich das erste Mal so ein Rennen aber einfach Spitze   ,das mit dem Wetter hatten wir dann ja wohl den Englein zu verdanken ( wie z.B. Sonja , naja wegen dem blonden Haar,Engel haben doch blonde Haare , oder   )

Schönen Gruß an alle Mitfahrer

Bernhard II


----------



## Delgado (11. Juni 2007)

@all Teilnehmers,

schön war's beim Rennen  

Besonderer Respekt an Renate, die mich tatsächlich auf der Rennstrecke überholt hat und offensichtlich die meisten Runden der radlerfruen.de erradelt hat 

Zufällig habe ich gerade entdeckt, wo sich mein Catering Service die ganze Zeit rumgetrieben hat


----------



## Montana (11. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> so ganz kurz es war einfach super
> 
> hier findet ihr die bilder und später noch eine Nachlese:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=772





 BIKE AROUND THE CLOCK 2007 

Das war schon eine sehr nette Sache, diese 24 Stunden an der Burg Hohlenfels . Danke an das MTB - Team Schaumburg für die Organisation dieses events. Danke Dir Micha für die Organisation unseres Teams. Danke an die Teammitglieder für die klasse Leistung Gratulation an Renate für starke 18  Runden. Gratulation an das benachbarte Konkurrenzteam für _"konsequentes die Nacht durchfahren"_ . Ich persönlich bin mit meinen 11 Runden recht zufrieden. Bei kühlerem und feuchterem Wetter wäre ich natürlich ein paar Runden mehr gefahren.  Aber so gab es auch ein paar Stunden Schlaf mehr wie erhofft.  



Meine 3 Lieblingsfotos von *(c)* _*Micha @ Pepin *_(www.radlerfruen.de)







_Das Team von links nach rechts : Sonja , Renate , Guido , Tom , Bernhard , Michael _








_Alleine schon für diese trails hat sich die Anreise gelohnt. _








_Das Endergebnis des Radlerfruende / KFL - Teams ... 80 + 1  Runde  _


Viele Grüße
_
Guido_​


----------



## Delgado (11. Juni 2007)

@KFLer,

.... ähhhh, wie seid Ihr eigentlich mit diesen ungewohnten (staubtrockenen) Bodenverhältnissen klar gekommen?


----------



## Pepin (11. Juni 2007)

ein bein auf den boden und auf dem absatz rumgedreht


----------



## Montana (11. Juni 2007)

Garnicht  ich persönlich habe diese prinzipiell geile  Abfahrt irgendwann mal so gehasst wie diese Schei& - Wiese  nach Start und Ziel.  

Klasse Leistung übrigens , Micha  





Delgado schrieb:


> @KFLer,
> 
> .... ähhhh, wie seid Ihr eigentlich mit diesen ungewohnten *(staubtrockenen)* Bodenverhältnissen klar gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Alex und Kerstin,
> 
> wie schon geschrieben wir werden dann die endgültige Tour heute Abend besprechen,außerdem steckt mir wahrscheinlich noch das 24h Rennen in den Beinen,also dann bis nachher ich freu mich drauf
> 
> ...



Lieber _Bernhard_, 

ich bin gerne demnächst wieder bei der Montagsrunde dabei. Heute jedoch nicht   .... wenn ich heute radfahre, dann bei passendem Wetter zum Biergarten und zurück 

Mittwoch gibt es übrigens wieder eine *Relax Best_of_easyflow_trail Wellness Runde *zur Hardt. Es sind wieder die netten Sachen am Ostfriedhof und in der Schluchter Heide dabei. Selbstverständlich auch die Minibikepark Runde und die trails an der stinkenden Fabrik. Die Situation an der Grube Cox  müsste noch geklärt werden *( Juchhu  ? )*

Viele Grüße und bis bald

_Guido_


----------



## bikekiller (11. Juni 2007)

@bernhardwalter: regnet es noch oder fährst Du schon ? Findet die Tour statt oder eher nicht ?


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Juni 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> @bernhardwalter: regnet es noch oder fährst Du schon ? Findet die Tour statt oder eher nicht ?




@bikekiller,

weder noch ,
Bei normalem KFL Wetter  findet die Tour statt  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber _Bernhard_,
> 
> ich bin gerne demnächst wieder bei der Montagsrunde dabei. Heute jedoch nicht  .... wenn ich heute radfahre, dann bei passendem Wetter zum Biergarten und zurück
> 
> ...


 
Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei.
Was muss geklärt werden?

VG Martin

PS:Eine *Relax Best_of_easyflow_trail Wellness Runde *in der Hardt ist keine STS-Runde a la juchhu, oder doch? 
Bitte um Aufklärung, falls ich ein Teilguiding übernehmen soll.


----------



## Montana (11. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei.



Das freut mich sehr. Ist ja leider schon wieder etwas her  




juchhu schrieb:


> Was muss geklärt werden?



Bei der letzten Diskussion ging es ja nicht mehr voran  daher eine kurze Beschreibung:

Vor ein paar Wochen machte uns ein Arbeiter am Ufer des Sees in der Grube Cox darauf aufmerksam, dass das Befahren der "Gardaseeabfahrt" nicht (mehr) gestattet wäre und das überall neue Schilder mit diesem Hinweis aufgestellt werden würden (worden sind) Es sieht weiterhin so aus, dass eine Menge Sträucher am Ufer entfernt worden sind und dort etwas in Richtung Naturschutz oder so gemacht worden ist. 

*Fazit :* Aus diesen Gründen wäre es für mich kein Problem auf die Gardaseeabfahrt und das Ufer zu verzichten. Dis Umrunden auf der Höhe wurde nicht in Frage gestellt sondern eher sogar angeboten und damit erlaubt. 



juchhu schrieb:


> PS:Eine *Relax Best_of_easyflow_trail Wellness Runde *in der Hardt ist keine STS-Runde a la juchhu, oder doch?



Nein natürlich nicht ganz, die ersten trails sind *ganz* einfach 100% flowig und easy  aber danach würde sich eine "nornale " Juchhu STS Hardt Runde nahezu zwingend anbieten. Ich fände das extrem passend.



juchhu schrieb:


> Bitte um Aufklärung, falls ich ein Teilguiding übernehmen soll.



Hier kommt die Aufklärung  ... ich bitte darum  

Viele Grüße
_
Guido_


----------



## Konfuzius (11. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> war für mich das erste Mal so ein Rennen aber einfach Spitze



Jawoll, da kann ich mich Eurer Meinung nur anschließen, war ein klasse Event. War ja auch für mich das erste Rennen, aber sicher nicht das letzte  
Glückwunsch auch an das Konkurrenzteam Radlerfruen.de/KFL und Einzelstarter Delgado.  
Und gute Besserung für Tomadi, naja so schlimm wars ja nicht?

@bernhardwalter: Wenn ihr heute Abend ne lockere Rollrunde fahrt und schönes Wetter ist, fahr ich mit. Man soll ja trainingstechnisch gesehen glaub ich nach einer größeren Tour trotzdem langsam weiterfahren...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @bernhardwalter: Wenn ihr heute Abend ne lockere Rollrunde fahrt und schönes Wetter ist, fahr ich mit. Man soll ja trainingstechnisch gesehen glaub ich nach einer größeren Tour trotzdem langsam weiterfahren...
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



  Genau dann bis später.


----------



## hama687 (11. Juni 2007)

"kerstin meldet sich ab^^" zitat ende^^


----------



## Sunnybubbles (11. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> "kerstin meldet sich ab^^" zitat ende^^


das stimmt so nicht ganz....
kerstin hat ihre orchesterprobe vercheckt..! 
aber abmelden muss ich mich leider doch 
lg


----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Das freut mich sehr. Ist ja leider schon wieder etwas her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nun war ich schon ein paar viele Tage nicht mehr an der Grube Cox. Bisher war das Betreten und Befahren des markierten Weges inkl. Gardaseeabfahrt - auch nach den öffentlich ausgestellten Karten z.B. auf den Schildern - erlaubt. Von einer weiteren Einschränkung und gar Sperrung des nördlichen Zugangs (Gardaseeabfahrt ) ist mir nichts bekannt.

...

Hat mir gerade keine Ruhe gelassen.
Und ich habe das Fortsamt Bergisch Gladbach angerufen.
Die verwiesen mich an den zuständigen Förster Herrn Oberreuter.
In einem netten Gespräch erzählte mir der, dass vor ca. vier-fünf Wochen ein neues Wege- und Informationskonzept durch den Landrat Herrn Menzel und den Leiter der Unteren Landschaftsschutzbehörede (UL) , Herrn Hanf, der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt worden ist.
Ob dabei gar eine Sperrung des nördlichen Zugangs veranlasst wurde, konnte er nicht sagen. Auch könne er sich nicht mehr an den Inhalt der recht kleinen Schilder erinnern. Er empfahl mir, direkt mit der UL Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Leider was es jetzt schon nach 16:00 Uhr, und somit außerhalb der Sprechzeiten der UL.
Schauen wir mal, was der Herr Hanf mir morgen dazu erzählen kann.

Vielleicht setze ich mich gleich mal aufs Bike und radel dahin, um mir die neuen Schiilder in Augenschein zu nehmen.

VG Martin

PS: Wisst Ihr schon, dass spätestens 2010 der Kadettenweiher trockengelegt werden soll? 
Ggf. schon früher wird die Brücke gesperrt bzw. abgerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (11. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich habe das Fortsamt Bergisch Gladbach angerufen.
> Die verwiesen mich an den zuständigen Förster Herrn Oberreuter.
> In einem netten Gespräch erzählte mir der, dass vor ca. vier-fünf Wochen ein neues Wege- und Informationskonzept ...



... soviel zum Thema "schlafende Hunde wecken".  



juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei.
> ...



... das Buchmacherbüro nimmt ab sofort Wetten an ...  


*Nun aber den Ernst an:
Guido bat mich, die Handyliste noch einmal zu ergänzen/überarbeiten. Wer von euch noch etwas beizutragen hat bzw. wer in die Liste aufgenommen werden sollte, melde sich mit ...

Nick
Name/ Vorname
ggf. Adresse
Handynummer
Telefonnummer
Ggf. Fax
Notfallnummer
eMail keinesfalls vergessen!
Insbesondere sind hier die in der letzten Zeit Hinzugestoßenen aufgefordert.  *

@bernhard und Mitfahrers: bis gleich, ich freue mich denn ich komme auf sehr schmalen Reifen - natürlich für die klassische Rheinrunde!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hama687 (11. Juni 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... soviel zum Thema "schlafende Hunde wecken".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sek ralf es wird bei dem schönen wetter doch kein teer gefahren wo kämmen wir denn da hin


----------



## Montana (11. Juni 2007)

Der nördliche Zugang = Gardasee Abfahrt oder global gesehen der Zugang zur Grube über die Bensbergerstrasse. ... müsste doch eher südlich sein 

Ich finde wir sollten schon wissen was da nun los ist. Die Gardasee Abfahrt ist ja ein klassischer Pferdeweg. Wo ist nun der Unterschied MTB / Gäule  (sorry )
*
Juchhu* übernehmen Sie  

Gruß Guido



juchhu schrieb:


> Nun war ich schon ein paar viele Tage nicht mehr an der Grube Cox. Bisher war das Betreten und Befahren des markierten Weges inkl. Gardaseeabfahrt - auch nach den öffentlich ausgestellten Karten z.B. auf den Schildern - erlaubt. Von einer weiteren Einschränkung und gar Sperrung des nördlichen Zugangs (Gardaseeabfahrt ) ist mir nichts bekannt.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (11. Juni 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... soviel zum Thema "schlafende Hunde wecken".
> ...
> Gruß Ralf


 
Besser recherieren. 

Die Hunde waren schon geweckt, seit langer Zeit.
Und zwar nicht durch die Mountainbiker, 
sondern durch die Besucher, die sich trotz Beschilderung und Strafandrohungen nicht an dem Betreten des abgesperrten Bereiches hindern lassen wollten.

Schon seit 2003 wurde in der UL darüber nachgedacht, die komplette Grube Cox für jeglichen Zugang zu sperren.
Herausgekommen war der Kompromiss der Teilsperrung.

Die Bade- und Grillaktionen innerhalb des gesperrten Bereiches im letzten Jahres haben das Fass wohl zum Überlaufen gebraucht. 



Montana schrieb:


> Der nördliche Zugang = Gardasee Abfahrt oder global gesehen der Zugang zur Grube über die Bensbergerstrasse. ... müsste doch eher südlich sein
> 
> Ich finde wir sollten schon wissen was da nun los ist. Die Gardasee Abfahrt ist ja ein klassischer Pferdeweg. Wo ist nun der Unterschied MTB / Gäule (sorry )
> 
> ...


 
Ja, Meister des KFL.  
Dein Kundschafter kümmert sich morgen darum. 

VG Martin


----------



## Pepin (11. Juni 2007)

*Danke Bernhard für die Motivation*

War echt ne geile Tour mit gemüdlichem Absacker an der Groov. Das gefällt mir!

Nach dem ich gemüdlich auf meiner Terrasse saß mit nem lecker Reissdorf denke ich mir so: ruf doch mal Bernhard an, wo sie denn nun sind. Schnell Treffpunkt am Aggerstadion vereinbart und schnell über die Spicherwaldpfade mit Erimetagentrail hingesprinntet. War ja nix gegen das Profil des gestrigen 24h Rennen. 22km/h Schnitt bis zum Aggerstadion in den Wald gebrannt.  War echt geil.
Nun warteten schonn die Anderen am Stadion und ich schloß mich der Truppe rund um Bernhardwalter an. es ging über Mondorf - Niderkassel -Lülsdorf nach Zündorf, wo ich die Truppe noch zum Alkohol Missbrauch verleitete *schäm*

War echt toll mit euch

Freu mich auf Mittwoch. Hoffe es klappt bei mir beruflich.


----------



## hama687 (11. Juni 2007)

danke bernhard für die super tour!

*Die Meute*












*Nach der Tour*






*So wurden wir dann von der Sonne verabschiedet*


----------



## Montana (12. Juni 2007)

Wieder sehr schöne Fotos, _*Alex*_  scheint ´ne prima Tour gewesen zu sein.

Und* bikekiller *is back  ich hoffe ja auch mal wieder mittwochs  

Nächsten Montag bin ich wieder dabei. Ich möchte wieder auf 2 Trainings einheiten in der Woche upgraden. Dann kann ich auch den Lüderich wieder in gewohntem Tempo _hochcruisen_  und beim nächsten Renn  event noch mehr Runden drehen.  

Viele Grüße
_
Guido_


----------



## juchhu (12. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _*Juchhu*_ übernehmen Sie
> 
> Gruß Guido


 
*Übernommen und Entwarnung. *

Habe eben mit der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde im Rheinisch Bergischen Kreis telefoniert.
Herr Thiele erklärte mir, dass es keine Änderung des Wegekonzeptes in der Grube Cox gibt.
Der markierte Weg von der Gardaseeabfahrt gegen den Uhrzeigersinn durch bzw. um die Grube Cox ist explizit fürs Radfahren freigegeben.
Eine Einschränkung fürs Mountainbikefahren liegt nicht vor.
Allerdings bat er höflich, dass wir beim Up- und Downhill an der Gardaseeabfahrt die nötige Rücksicht gegenüber anderen Nutzer üben sollen. Na, für die "Fair on Trails"- / bzw. uns KFL-Biker stellt das ja kein Problem dar. 

*FAZIT: Status quo wie gehabt. Markierter Weg durch die Grube Cox inkl. Gardaseeabfahrt darf weiterhin mit Mountainbikes befahren werden.*

VG Martin

PS: Die DIMB IG Bergisches Land wird zukünftig in die Planungsgespräche des Kreises miteingebunden.
Es gibt derzeit 5 Spots, an denen der Kreis gerne mit der DIMB zusammenarbeiten möchte.
Auch werden wir zukünftig Kartenausschnitte zur Veröffentlichung bekommen,
um auf sensible, schutzenswerte Gebiete hinweisen zu können.
So können wir frühzeitig informieren und steuern sowie möglich Eskalationen vielleicht sogar verhindern.


----------



## Montana (12. Juni 2007)

Danke Dir Martin für Deine Mühe  Ich werde mir die Grube Cox unter dem Naturschutz Gesichtspunkt anschauen und dann für *mich* eine Entscheidung treffen. Nicht jeder Weg der fahrbar ist *muss* ja auch gefahren werden. 

VG Guido 



juchhu schrieb:


> *Übernommen und Entwarnung. *
> 
> .................
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (12. Juni 2007)

*@ all @ KFL- MTB -Team *

Zu Mittwoch und Allgemein :

Wir gehen ja nun bald in das 3.Jahr unseres Teams und es gibt ja nun seit fast einem Jahr 2 zeitgleich startende Gruppen vom Wildpark Brück.



> *Leichte (Wellness) Gruppe mit Montana*
> 
> 30-40 km / 300 - max. 500 hm / Tempo : langsam Schwierigkeit : einfach
> 
> ...



Diese Angaben sind ab sofort auch in der Terminauschreibung zu finden. 


Ich möchte hiermit an dieser Stelle noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass hier schon einige Unterschiede bestehen. Es wird vor dem Start aber immer auf die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen hingewiesen. Ich werde weiterhin die KFL-MTB-Team Mittwochstouren ankündigen und organisieren und gemeinsam mit *Schnegge* das guiding übernehmen. Ich bitte euch zu überlegen in welcher Gruppe ihr besser aufgehoben seid. Das könnt ihr je nach Tagesform entscheiden und ihr könnt auch problemlos je nach Laune zwischen den beiden Gruppen wechseln. 

Das Ganze soll auf jeden Fall so unkompliziert wie gewohnt weitergehen. 

Fragen zum Team und zu den Touren können jederzeit hier oder per PN gestellt werden und werden umgehend beantwortet.

Viele Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## juchhu (12. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Danke Dir Martin für Deine Mühe  Ich werde mir die Grube Cox unter dem Naturschutz Gesichtspunkt anschauen und dann für *mich* eine Entscheidung treffen. *Nicht jeder Weg der fahrbar ist muss ja auch gefahren werden. *
> 
> VG Guido


 
Korrekt ! 

Mir gehts nur darum, ob und warum man einen Weg nicht fahren darf.
Und wie durch eine sinnvolle Veröffentlichung eine bestmöglich Information unserer Biker gewährleistet werden kann.

Solange man sich z.B. auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen der Grube Cox natur- und sozialverträglich verhält, sehe ich z.B. im Befahren des Gardaseeabfahrt kein Problem.

Aber das soll jeder für sich bzw. der Guide für die Gruppe entscheiden. 

VG Martin


----------



## hama687 (12. Juni 2007)

martin darf ich dich mal fragen in welcher richtung eigentlich der naturschutz aspekt gehen soll, laut forstverwaltung bzw der dimb? 

also was ist böse und was ist gut?


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Die DIMB IG Bergisches Land wird zukünftig in die Planungsgespräche des Kreises miteingebunden.
> ...





			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir Martin für Deine Mühe  Ich werde mir die Grube Cox unter dem Naturschutz Gesichtspunkt anschauen und dann für *mich* eine Entscheidung treffen. Nicht jeder Weg der fahrbar ist *muss* ja auch gefahren werden.
> 
> VG Guido



Hallo ihr beiden,
sehe ich genauso.
@Martin, die Bitte, mir ggf. die "Sperrgebiete"/Trails mitzuteilen. Mal sehen ob ich die Naturdenkmäler irgendwie in meiner GPS-Karte kennzeichne.
Und wenn ich nur "gesperrt" als Bezeichnung an die Trails dranschreibe.


----------



## juchhu (12. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> martin darf ich dich mal fragen in welcher richtung eigentlich der naturschutz aspekt gehen soll, laut forstverwaltung bzw der dimb?
> 
> also was ist böse und was ist gut?


 
Schwierige Frage. Die DIMB hat mit den Trail Rules versucht, sich aus Mountainbikersicht diesem Thema der Natur- und Sozialverträglichkeit zu nähern. 
Allerdings ist man innerhalb der DIMB (wie in jeder Familie  ) nicht immer einer Meinung.

Z.B. Die Regel Nr. 5 der Trail Rules



> *5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!*
> Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme!
> Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast.
> *Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald*,
> um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.


 
Während die einen innerhalb der DIMB klar die Einhaltung dieser Regel fordern und gegen Nightrides sind, führen andere an, 
dass Nightrides in Abhängigkeit vom befahrenen Gebiet und Wege durchgeführt werden können. 
Selbst bei den Förster gibt es keine einheitliche Position zu Nightrides. 

Letztlich sollte das jeder unter Abwägung seiner persönlichen Freiheit entscheiden. 
Wie Guido schon sagte: Man muss nicht jeden Weg (zu jeder Tageszeit, meine Anmerkung) befahren, 
nur weil man es kann und vielleicht sogar darf.

Ich denke, dass die Trail Rules der DIMB schon ein guter Maßstab für natur- und sozialverträgliches Biken darstellen.
Realistisch betrachtet sind wir schon einen entscheidenen Schritt weiter, wenn möglichst viele Mountainbiker möglichst alle Trail Rules beherzigen.

Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. Juni 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden,
> sehe ich genauso.
> @Martin, die Bitte, mir ggf. die "Sperrgebiete"/Trails mitzuteilen. Mal sehen ob ich die Naturdenkmäler irgendwie in meiner GPS-Karte kennzeichne.
> Und wenn ich nur "gesperrt" als Bezeichnung an die Trails dranschreibe.


 
Sobald ich Karten von den Behörden und Ämter in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, leite ich sie an Dich weiter.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (12. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe das ich morgen noch genug kraft habe für die wellness-tour nach dem ich die montagtour mit bernhard und heute noch die bibi tour ins naafbachtal gefahren bin.

aber ich reise auf jedenfall mit born to bike wild von spich aus an.

freu mich meine 24 stündler wieder zu treffen, aber auch die anderen


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Juni 2007)

Kurzer Bericht der Montagsrunde mit

Wolfgang @ asphaltjunkie
Alex @ hama687
Gertrud @ bikekiller
Ralf  konfuzius
Ralf @ ralf
Michael @ Pepin
und
Bernhard @bernhardwalter

wir alle waren uns eigendlich darüber einig eine langsame und ruhige Rheinrunde zu fahren,Ralf @ ralf war nähmlich mit seinen slicks anwesend.
Also gings von der Bud in Richtung Panzerstrasse bis zum Aggerstadion wo wir uns mit Michael @ Pepin trafen und dann gemeinsam über Mondorf - Niderkassel -Lülsdorf nach Zündorf, wo Michael die Truppe noch zum Alkohol Missbrauch verleitete,war sehr lecker und eine willkommene Abwechslung  .
Alex Danke für die schönen Bilder   .
Nach der Pause mit   verabschiedeten sich dann Pepin und asphaltjunkie von uns und fuhren auf direktem wege nachhause,Alex machte noch einen Abstecher bei Kerstin .
Die restliche Gruppe fuhr dann über Felder und Nebenwegen Richtung Leyhausen oder ähnlich ( müßte jetzt in Karte nachschauen,bin aber zu faul  ).
Bei einer der letzten Bergwertungen habe ich dann versucht aus dem Hinterhalt Plätze gut zu machen,aber gegen Ralf @ konfuzius keine Chance,war trotzdem ein netter Sprint 
In schnellem Tempo Ecke Bensbergerstraße und Rather Mauspfad ein Auto,vier Biker und eun Crash,ging soweit alles Gut,Gertrud hatte wohl doch einen leichten schock und ihr neues rad braucht jetzt wohl einen guten Doktor .

Hoffe das alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit sich regeln lässt und vorallem das du Gesundheitlich wieder voll auf die Beine kommst ,in dem Sinne gute Besserung und bis demnächst einmal.

Hallo Birgit @ Haleakela habe mich gefreut dich mal wieder zu sehen,vieleicht findest du ja doch nocj einmal Zeit zurück zum Rad 

Letztendlich hatte ich 61,5 km auf dem tacho und einen Schnitt von Ralf mit 25,3 war schon schööööön   .

Schönen Gruß  

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...Alex machte noch einen Abstecher bei Kerstin...


...so genau wollten wir´s garnicht wissen...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (12. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Alex machte noch einen Abstecher bei Kerstin .



hab ihn nach haus geschickt   ...in meiner begleitung nachtürlich


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...so genau wollten wir´s garnicht wissen...




Du hast auch wohl für jeden Pott nen Deckel ,aber was wäre wohl wenn es nicht Leute gibt die immer zwischen den Zeilen nach Kleinigkeiten suchen  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (13. Juni 2007)

Und was ist nun *Master of the Hardt* ?

17 Mitfahrer ist ja nicht schlecht ... aber da geht doch noch was, oder ?

LG _Guido_




juchhu schrieb:


> *Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei*.
> 
> ............
> 
> ...


----------



## Delgado (13. Juni 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... das Buchmacherbüro nimmt ab sofort Wetten an ...





Wie ist die Quote zur Zeit?


----------



## juchhu (13. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Und was ist nun *Master of the Hardt* ?
> 
> 17 Mitfahrer ist ja nicht schlecht ... aber da geht doch noch was, oder ?
> 
> LG _Guido_


 
Es wird regnen. 

Zwar nicht draussen, aber beruflich. 

Habe von 19:30-21:00 Uhr Produktionkonferenz (nix DIMB) in einem neuen Projekt. 
Wusste aber leider schon am 11.06.2007 ab 16:40 Uhr davon. 

Kurz um, ich bin raus. Viel Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie ist die Quote zur Zeit?


Genauso hoch wie die Quote, dass heute die Sonne nicht untergeht.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Starbuck (13. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich denke darüber nach mich heute bei mal bei euch anzuschließen, damit mal jemand von den Opladenern zu sehen ist. Da im LMB noch nichts eingetragen ist frag ich lieber mal nach ob heute geradelt wird.  
Falls ich aber bis zu eurem geplanten Termin nicht da sein sollte, fahrt ohne mich los, da ich dann wahrscheinlich im Stau stehe.  

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Holger

ich dachte es wäre deutlich genug angekündigt worden 

H I E R 

Wir sind nun zu 18 und werden 2 Gruppen bilden.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist.

Gruß _Guido_

*..... oder sollte das noch etwas Werbung für uns werden ? *




Starbuck schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich denke darüber nach mich heute bei mal bei euch anzuschließen, damit mal jemand von den Opladenern zu sehen ist. Da im LMB noch nichts eingetragen ist frag ich lieber mal nach ob heute geradelt wird.
> Falls ich aber bis zu eurem geplanten Termin nicht da sein sollte, fahrt ohne mich los, da ich dann wahrscheinlich im Stau stehe.
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (13. Juni 2007)

*..... oder sollte das noch etwas Werbung für uns werden ? *

Bei dem was man über euch so hört, braucht man nicht für euch zu werben; dann kann man froh sein wenn man überhaupt mitbiken darf.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2007)

@starbuck
plane für die Anreise per PKW über die A3 den Stau von Leverkusen bis Köln-Ost ein!


----------



## Starbuck (13. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @starbuck
> plane für die Anreise per PKW über die A3 den Stau von Leverkusen bis Köln-Ost ein!



Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich über die Mauspfade fahren, da ist weniger los. Die A3 ist für mich bis 2010 eh gestorben.


----------



## Montana (13. Juni 2007)

Zur heutigen Tour 

_*Allgemein :*_

ACHTUNG denkt daran Start ist ab jetzt immer 19:00  (neunzehn) Uhr
_
*Wellness Gruppe :*_

Wir werden die flowige fast ebenerdige trail tour bis zur Hardt fahren. Ostfriedhof Schluchter Heide, Saaler Mühle mit Mini bikepark Besuch dann über die stinkernde Fabrik zur Hardt.

Da juchhu leider nicht kann  wird es dort auch keine STR geben, macht aber nichts denn wir cruisen einfach gemütlich etwas über die Hügel. 

*Strecke : *ca. 35 km  / ca. 300 hm

Bis später

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Montana (13. Juni 2007)

Starbuck schrieb:


> Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich über die Mauspfade fahren, da ist weniger los. Die A3 ist für mich bis 2010 eh gestorben.



Das ist wirklich sinnvoll. Der Dellbrücker Mauspfad kreuzt ja die Olpener Str. man muss da nur noch links abbiegen und ist auch nur noch  ca. 300 m von unserm Treffpunkt entfernt. 

Bis später
_
Guido_


----------



## Pepin (13. Juni 2007)

leider werde ich es nicht schaffen *heul* wünsche euch aber viel spaß wenn jemand ne bilder cd hat könnt ihr entweder Helmit(bon to bike wild) oder Detlef (Bergziege) mitgeben.

hoffe das ich eventuell später noch ne runde drehen kann


----------



## Montana (13. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> leider werde ich es nicht schaffen *heul* wünsche euch aber viel spaß wenn jemand ne bilder cd hat könnt ihr entweder Helmit(bon to bike wild) oder Detlef (Bergziege) mitgeben.
> 
> hoffe das ich eventuell später noch ne runde drehen kann



Schade Micha, aber bis 19:00 Uhr ist doch noch etwas Zeit . Gib ALLES


----------



## Pepin (13. Juni 2007)

bin gerade heim gekommen. jetzt brauche ich erstmal entspannung werde dann noch gleich in die heide kleine runde drehen.

schade wäre sogerne mit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (13. Juni 2007)

so jetzt habe ich meinen frust in der wahnerheide rausgelassen
35km mit 20,5km/h hoffe ihr hattet auch spass


----------



## hama687 (13. Juni 2007)

Danke Gudio es war schön!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2007)

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos!


 
Gardaseeabfahrt?


----------



## Montana (14. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gardaseeabfahrt?



Ja   natürlich ... Bericht dazu folgt ... Schade, daß Du nicht dabei warst.

Er wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Hardt STR.  
Gruß

_Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. Juni 2007)

Alex @ hama 687 klasse Fotos    

Jörg @schnegge war mal wieder ne super Tour mit klasse downhills und sehr anspruchsvollen uphills  hat mit viel Spass gemacht,trotz den lästigen Kettenstopps hatten schon ein flottes Tempo drauf  ( leider nicht immer bergauf  ).

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja  natürlich ... Bericht dazu folgt ... *Schade, daß Du nicht dabei warst.*
> 
> Er wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Hardt STR.
> Gruß
> ...


 
 Ich stehe um 06:00 auf und gehe um ca. 00:00 wieder ins Bett.
Ein Drittel der Zeit geht im Augenblick für die DIMB 'drauf'.
Nächste Woche ist das erste große Projekt nach der Jahreshauptversammlung in Bärnfeld 03/ 2007 abgeschlossen.
Dann kommt zwar noch Masterplan und Businessplan 2007-2009 und die Eurobike, aber die Projekten sind auf mehrere Schultern verteilt. 

Wg. STS, jau, das stimmt. Leider ist der Ost-West-Trail zur Grube Cox immer noch nicht durchgehend befahrbar. Das bekomme ich auch ohne Maschineneinsatz nicht per Hand geräumt.

An der Erdenburg gibt durch die Rückearbeiten einen neuen Trail.
Schön, dürfte aber fahrtechnisch oberhalb des KFL-Wellness-Niveaus sein.

Ich bastel mal was, so dass der Flow nicht zu kurz kommt, und der Anspruch S1 möglichst nicht überschreitet. 
Obwohl die KFLer ja S2-Experten sind. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (14. Juni 2007)

Ich möchte die Idee von Frank (Cheetah) nochmal aufgreifen. 


*Schlaflos im Sattel / Das Nacht- Mountainbikerennen*

Infos : S I S 

Wer ist dabei ? 

Ich beabsichtige evtl. ein _*KFL -  MTB - Team @ friends *_dahin zu schicken.   

... natürlich ggf. auch unter anderer Flagge 

LG Guido


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Idee von Frank (Cheetah) nochmal aufgreifen.
> 
> 
> *Schlaflos im Sattel / Das Nacht- Mountainbikerennen*
> ...



Können wir mit?


----------



## Montana (14. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Können wir mit?



Klar doch  Ich hab das Gefühl, dass wir dann 'ne gute Chance ...  Obwohl was heisst hier *WIR *?


----------



## Enrgy (14. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Obwohl was heisst hier *WIR *?


...er und Jesus....


----------



## Starbuck (14. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Jörg @schnegge war mal wieder ne super Tour mit klasse downhills und sehr anspruchsvollen uphills  hat mit viel Spass gemacht,trotz den lästigen Kettenstopps hatten schon ein flottes Tempo drauf  ( leider nicht immer bergauf  ).



Hallo Ihr Königsförster !! 
Ich kann mich Bernhardwalter nur anschließen, war für mich ebenso eine super Tour. Vor allen Dingen weil schnegge uns in meine, (für die Opladener) unsere, Heimat Altenberg geguidet hat.   Da kannte ich mich etwas aus, obwohl wir ein paar Trails gefahren sind die ich nicht kannte. Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour unserer beiden Teams wieder. Wäre schön.... 
Bis dann

Holger


----------



## Montana (14. Juni 2007)

*  KFL â MTB Team - Mittwochs -  Tour *


*    Bericht der leichten Gruppe  * 

* 13.06.2007 Start: 19:00 Uhr  * 

Guide:  *Montana *

*Teilnehmer*

Alex @ hama687
Frank @ turbo-matic
Frank @ Cheetah
Guido @ Montana
Heinz @  
Ingo @  redbuller
Kerstin @ Sunnybubbles
Sven @ Ketterfresser
Stefan @ STD 

sowie die _Radlerfruend(e) âin_

Claudia @ Chili
  @ Hubertus
Detlef @ Bergziege




Hier nun die fast pÃ¼nktlichen  Wellnews   

Diesmal gab es wieder einige neue Gesichter zu begrÃ¼Ãen sowohl in der Wellness als auch in der Schnellness Gruppe. _Pepin_ hatte krÃ¤ftig die Werbetrommel betrieben und so fanden sich auch einige RadlerfrÃ¼nde _( Bergziege , Chili  und Hubertus)_  ein.- _Schnegge_ zog dann  mit seiner Truppe Richtung Altenberg / Odenthal. 

Wir Wellnesser  nahmen die netten flowigen  ebenerdigen trails am Ostfriedhof und in der Schluchter Heide und spÃ¤ter dann die spaÃigen Sachen im Minibikepark an der Saaler MÃ¼hle. Ãber die schmalen Wege an der stinkenden Fabrik ging es Richtung Hardt. Grube Cox mit der tollen Gardasseabfahrt war auch wieder im Programm und spÃ¤ter ging es dann den heftigen Anstieg zum Naturfreundehaus hoch. 
Ãber den Technologiepark BGL ging es in den KÃ¶nigsforst zurÃ¼ck. Diesmal mit der schnellen Hubbelabfahrt die wir sonst immer hochcruisen. Wir nahmen dann auch noch den geilen Westtrail mit der im unteren Teil wieder exzellent flowig fahrbar ist. Noch ne Hubbelabfahrt und dann zum Abschluss noch eine kleine Wildpark Runde mit dem berÃ¼hmten Loch. Um 22:15 waren wir nach ca. 30 km wieder am Treffpunkt zurÃ¼ck.  



*Besonderheiten:* Kompliment an die neuen Mitradler  . Alle haben sich klasse geschlagen und so konnte Montana wieder sehr zufrieden flott nach Hause  fahren 

*Neuer Termin* Mittwoch 20. Juni 19:00 Uhr 


Danke an Alle fÃ¼rs Mitfahren  Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

_Montana_


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2007)

*Samstagstour​*
wie am Mittwoch angekündigt, gibt es am Samstag eine Tour von Brück ins Eifgen- und Linnefetal. An- und Abfahrt erfolgt über KFL (schnellness)-typische Wege... Zur Anmeldug geht es hier.​


----------



## icke1 (15. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich stehe um 06:00 auf und gehe um ca. 00:00 wieder ins Bett.
> Ein Drittel der Zeit geht im Augenblick für die DIMB 'drauf'.





Wie heißt es so schön ? 

" Das schlimmste leid ist das , was man(n) sich selber zufügt . "  


Mir kommen die


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Können wir mit?




Unerklärlicherweise hält sich mein stoker bedeckt  
Jemand Lust am Tandemfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2007)

Jetzt auch schon auf 4 Rädern


----------



## peter1bike (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Bernhard hat wieder die Montagsrunde am Rhein eingetragen.
Wer als Lust hat...........

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## Montana (16. Juni 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bernhard hat wieder die Montagsrunde am Rhein eingetragen.
> Wer als Lust hat...........
> ...



Ich bin natürlich wieder dabei  sollte nur bitte bitte  nicht zuuuuu schnell werden.

Gruß Guido


----------



## hama687 (16. Juni 2007)

ich werde mal schauen ob das klappt hab nachmittags noch nen termin


----------



## Sunnybubbles (16. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ich werde mal schauen ob das klappt hab nachmittags noch nen termin



aha.. nur ein termin bin ich also...


----------



## Pepin (16. Juni 2007)

bin montag auch wieder dabei weiß nur noch nicht wo ich einsteige eventuell wieder am aggerstadion.


----------



## hama687 (17. Juni 2007)

hmm so wie es aussieht schaffe ich es am montag doch nicht, müssen noch bischen was für die woche dolomiten planen ab mittwoch, wünsche euch viel spass

bringe euch ein paar Bilder mit! Bestimmt


----------



## Montana (18. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> bin montag auch wieder dabei weiß nur noch nicht wo ich einsteige eventuell wieder am aggerstadion.



Hmmm .. wäre cool Micha .  

*@ all Montagsfahrer*

Könnte bei gewählter Rheinrunde eine kleine Pause mit  in Tdf - West (ihr wisst schon  ) anbieten. Hab ich schon abgeklärt.

Viele Grüße _Guido_


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juni 2007)

Hi Bikerz,

bin wohlbehalten aus Elba zurück und hoffe, am Mittwoch wieder dabei zu sein. Ob's heute klappt, weiß ich noch nicht.

Bess demnähx
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (18. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hi Bikerz,
> 
> bin wohlbehalten aus Elba zurück und hoffe, am Mittwoch wieder dabei zu sein. Ob's heute klappt, weiß ich noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Welcome back . Lars  hoffentlich ist es Dir nicht zu ungemütlich  hier in Deutschland. Gibt es Bilder zu sehen ?

Viele Grüße 

_Guido_


----------



## Pepin (18. Juni 2007)

@bernhardwalter

also ich werde wieder am aggerstadion zu euch stossen.
wann muß ich dort sein?


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> @bernhardwalter
> 
> also ich werde wieder am aggerstadion zu euch stossen.
> wann muß ich dort sein?




Hallo Michael,

ich weiß nicht genau wie lange wir beim letzten Mal gebraucht haben,wenn du um die gleiche Zeit da bist wird es schon passen,dann bis gleich.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> @bernhardwalter
> 
> also ich werde wieder am aggerstadion zu euch stossen.
> wann muß ich dort sein?



Letzte Woche waren wir laut GPS-Aufzeichnung um 19:18 Uhr am Aggerstadion.
Wir waren allerdings recht zügig unterwegs.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Pepin (18. Juni 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich weiß nicht genau wie lange wir beim letzten Mal gebraucht haben,wenn du um die gleiche Zeit da bist wird es schon passen,dann bis gleich.
> 
> ...



wenn ich jetzt noch wüßte wann das war 

*mal überleg* bis gleich


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Letzte Woche waren wir laut GPS-Aufzeichnung um 19:18 Uhr am Aggerstadion.
> Wir waren allerdings recht zügig unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Danke für die Info

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (18. Juni 2007)

hab euch gefunden 

so eine gruppe fällt auf der flughafenstraße immer auf. troz regen war es wieder schön


----------



## Rhoder (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Montana..wenn gewünscht würde ich Mittwochs regelmäßig eine Basis-Einsteigertour guiden so mit ca. 1,5 Stunden fahren und ca. 150-300 Höhenmetern im Königsforst.
Denke das da schon Interesse bestehen würde von Leuten die sich noch nicht so sicher auf MTB sind und die nicht in der Woche abends 3 STd. fahren können.
Wie wär das? Sozusagen eine Wellnesstourenvorbereitungsgruppe 

Gruß Rhoder


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juni 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Hallo Montana..wenn gewünscht würde ich Mittwochs regelmäßig eine Basis-Einsteigertour guiden so mit ca. 1,5 Stunden fahren und ca. 150-300 Höhenmetern im Königsforst.
> Denke das da schon Interesse bestehen würde von Leuten die sich noch nicht so sicher auf MTB sind und die nicht in der Woche abends 3 STd. fahren können.
> Wie wär das? Sozusagen eine Wellnesstourenvorbereitungsgruppe
> 
> Gruß Rhoder



Gute Idee! 
Ich hab nen Kumpel in Köln, der letztes Jahr ganz langsam mit MTB angefangen hat. Bike ist auch nicht sooo der Bringer, noch mit 7 Gang und mech. Scheibe, aber es geht. Mit dem bin ich hier bei uns mal eine recht harmlose 35km Runde gefahren, da war er schon ziemlich platt, trotz hinreichender Pausen und nicht zu schnellem Tempo.
Dem hab ich dann mal vom KFL-Treff erzählt, ihm sind aber 3h+ incl. Dunkelheit am Ende zuviel. Dein Angebot wäre also für ihn wie geschaffen. Ich denke, man könnte ruhig solch eine weitere Gruppe für "Super-Anfänger" einplanen, weil sich der Level in der Wellnessgruppe doch langsam nach oben verschiebt. Weiterhin denke ich, daß auch einiges an Interessentenpotential im Kölner Raum vorhanden ist, die man da langsam ans biken im Gelände ranführen kann.
Also ich finde die Idee gut und beobacht mal, ob sich da was ergibt. dann kann ich ja evtl. mal mit meinem Kumpel aufkreuzen.


----------



## Montana (19. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hab euch gefunden
> 
> so eine gruppe fällt auf der flughafenstraße immer auf. troz regen war es wieder schön



Zunächst mal eine Antwort an den Pepin.

Jau, Micha und Mitfahrer  ... es war herrlich ... die Fahrt nach Rath ... die Hetzerei  nach Troisdorf ... das  in Tdf West   ... das ankommende Gewitter  ... die schöne Pause während dem Gewitter an der verlassenen Tanke ... die Raserei im strömendem Regen  Richtung Mauspfad ... das Auto meiner Chaufeuse ... die heisse Dusche ... mehr verate ich nicht ...  

Bis zum nächsten Mal
_
Guido_


----------



## Montana (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Uwe,

danke für deinen gut gemeinten Vorschlag aber ich denke wir werden es zunächst in Köln-Brück bei unseren 2 Gruppen am Mittwoch belassen. Die leichte Gruppe ist jederzeit auch für absolute Einsteiger geeignet. Wir fahren oft auch nur wenige 100 hms, das kommt halt immer auf die Zusammenstellung an. Es ist eher so, dass wir einige Leute aus dfer Wellness Gruppe an *Schnegge* weiterreichen  können. Das Potential an MTB begeisterten Einsteigern ist halt leider auch nicht soooo gross, dass sich eine weitere Gruppe anbietet. Siehe Beteiligung an MTB Anfänger Touren die im Radlerfruende Umfeld z.B. der Pepin anbietet bzw. angeboten hat.

Viele Grüße

_Guido_





Rhoder schrieb:


> Hallo Montana..wenn gewünscht würde ich Mittwochs regelmäßig eine Basis-Einsteigertour guiden so mit ca. 1,5 Stunden fahren und ca. 150-300 Höhenmetern im Königsforst.
> Denke das da schon Interesse bestehen würde von Leuten die sich noch nicht so sicher auf MTB sind und die nicht in der Woche abends 3 STd. fahren können.
> Wie wär das? Sozusagen eine Wellnesstourenvorbereitungsgruppe
> 
> Gruß Rhoder


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

@montana

ich bereite die mtbler der radlerfruen.de so for das du sie in deiner wellnesstruppe gebrauchen kannst  hab die das letzte mal ja schon drei rübergeschickt.

hatte die letzte zeit noch paar schüler die auch bestimmt bald mal mit kommen.

obwohl so eine 3h runde ist mit meiner anfahrt immer was viel (zeitlich) da komme ich immer so spät heim.

hoffe wir haben morgen passendes wetter.


----------



## Montana (19. Juni 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> Ich hab nen Kumpel in Köln, der letztes Jahr ganz langsam mit MTB angefangen hat. Bike ist auch nicht sooo der Bringer, noch mit 7 Gang und mech. Scheibe, aber es geht. Mit dem bin ich hier bei uns mal eine recht harmlose 35km Runde gefahren, da war er schon ziemlich platt, trotz hinreichender Pausen und nicht zu schnellem Tempo.
> Dem hab ich dann mal vom KFL-Treff erzählt, ihm sind aber 3h+ incl. Dunkelheit am Ende zuviel. Dein Angebot wäre also für ihn wie geschaffen. Ich denke, man könnte ruhig solch eine weitere Gruppe für "Super-Anfänger" einplanen, weil sich der Level in der Wellnessgruppe doch langsam nach oben verschiebt. Weiterhin denke ich, daß auch einiges an Interessentenpotential im Kölner Raum vorhanden ist, die man da langsam ans biken im Gelände ranführen kann.
> Also ich finde die Idee gut und beobacht mal, ob sich da was ergibt. dann kann ich ja evtl. mal mit meinem Kumpel aufkreuzen.



Prinzipiell eine Gute Idee Volker  aber mein Einwand ...

*KFL* steht für mich für " .... jede(r) kann mitfahren ... " das heißt der /die Langsamste bestimmt *wirklich* das Tempo ... ab und zu ist auch mir persönlich das Tempo der Wellness Gruppe noch etwas zu schnell. Dann brauche ich Hilfe und zwar Bremser die laut rufen *LANGSAMER*  . 

Das Potential der neuen MTBiker ist leider erfahrungsgemäss auch nicht gross genug um langfristig regelmässig eine dritte Gruppe zu starten. Siehe vergleichbare Versuche bei Team Tomburg *Light* , Einsteiger Gruppe der Opladener und bei den Radlerfruenden. Die absoluten Anfänger fahren zunächst alleine oder mit 1-2 Freunden und suchen sich dann ggf. später eine geeignete Gruppe hier im Forum aus. 


*KFL* *jeden* Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr ... das ist die Grundidee. 

Das heisst bei Wind und Wetter und ab Späterherbst komplett im Dunklen. 

Die Disussion ist eröffnet. 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juni 2007)

@pepin und born2bikewild
werde morgen auf jeden fall wellnässen und daher vorher schon zwei stündchen fahren. wann fahrt ihr wo in troisdorf los? würde euch dann abholen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juni 2007)

Wenn sich schon ein Guide (Rhoder) und ein "energetischer" Bekannter anbieten, wären es ja schon zwei. Der ein oder andere aus der etablierten Wellness-Truppe hätte vielleicht auch Interesse an einer noch gemäßigteren Gangart oder kennt wieder jemanden, der einen kennt....  . 

Insoweit würde sich ein zeitlich ausreichend vorab propagierter Versuch anläßlich im Rahmen eines gewöhnlichen KFL-Mittwochabends anbieten. Vor Ort befindliche Sympathisanten könnten sich der Gruppe - wie dem Schneggenexpress - spontan anschließen.

Tatsächlich halte ich die Wellness-Gruppe für "absolute Beginners" für ungeeignet; nicht aufgrund der technischen Anforderungen, sondern aufgrund der relativ langen Fahrzeit am Mittwochabend, die schafft nicht jeder Rookie - wenn auch der Rest inkl. Betüdelung natürlich äußerst werbewirksam für den MTB-Sport sind  .

Das Angebot des KFL-Teams würde durch die Einsteigergruppe abgerundet, der Aufwand wäre - insbesondere durch den bereits zur Verfügung stehenden Guide namens Rhoder - gering; erhebliche Zuwachsraten darf man allerdings nicht erwarten.

_Off topic: Gewisse schlagfertige, lärmintensive Eigenarten der KFL-Truppe waren mir bisher übrigens unbekannt.... (Alohol -> Biergartensyndrom...?)   :_



Montana schrieb:


> ..Dann brauche ich Hilfe und zwar Bremser die *laut raufen* *LANGSAMER*  .


----------



## hama687 (19. Juni 2007)

Aber das problem an einer 1 1/2 Stunden Tour ist doch schon fast offensichtlich man erreicht kein Mtb gelände sondern eher so die typischen Spots wie Saller Mühle oder Forsbacher Mühle, welche allerdings an manschen stellen nichts für anfänger ist bzw das ganze wäre dann doch eher was für ne Fahrtechnik Runde, welche man allerdings nicht jeden Mittwoch anbieten kann

- zu viel aufwand, bzw müssten es min. 2 Guides geben denn der fordere kann ja nicht nach hinten schauen bei größren Gruppen, falls das interesse echt so groß sein sollte...

- weiterhin gibt es gerade in der sparte " anfänger " noch gröbere unterschiede, zwischen der kann nocht gar nicht bis hin zu der hatt schon viel drauf aber nur keien Kondition, da die unterscheide wieder in einer Gruppe zu Organiesieren ist doch echt unmöglich, denke ich 

So genug gelabert, ich stimme Guido voll und ganz zu, wer leicht haben will soll vor ner Tour sich an den Guide wenden der das ganze dann auch jeder Zeit zu jeder zufriedenheit ab ändern kann  

*Gruss Alex, der morgen in die Alpen fährt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juni 2007)

@uwe
stelle doch einen termin ein. wer lust hat fährt dann bei dir mit und wenn sich keiner anmeldet, fährst du einfach bei guido mit.


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @pepin und born2bikewild
> werde morgen auf jeden fall wellnässen und daher vorher schon zwei stündchen fahren. wann fahrt ihr wo in troisdorf los? würde euch dann abholen.



also wenn ich mich beeile könnte ich 17:00 starten.


----------



## hama687 (19. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @uwe
> stelle doch einen termin ein. wer lust hat fährt dann bei dir mit und wenn sich keiner anmeldet, fährst du einfach bei guido mit.



ich glaub nicht das sich das gehört, wenn guido das eigentlich nicht will


----------



## Montana (19. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @uwe
> stelle doch einen termin ein. wer lust hat fährt dann bei dir mit und wenn sich keiner anmeldet, fährst du einfach bei guido mit.




Du fährst morgen mit _Schnegge_   

Scherz beiseite. Natürlich kann hier jeder einen Termin eintragen. Das ist doch selbstverständlich. Ich fänd es irgendwie nicht ganz korrekt wenn es zur gleichen Zeit am selben Platz wäre ... das sollte klar sein. Wir _(Schnegge und Montana ) _bieten seit fast 2 Jahren jeden Mittwoch das ganze Jahr durch diesen *gemeinschaftlichen* KFL - Termin an. Wenn der Juniorchef es zeitlich auf die Reihe bekommen würde, dann würde er den 3. Guide machen oder ein Anderer des *Kernteams. *

So bitte um weitere Wortmeldungen.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

ich würde gerne eine wahnerheideheimfahrtour vom KFL anbieten *lol*

Tempo: so schnell wie möglich zur dusche.
Schwierigkeit: immer der nase nach.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich beeile könnte ich 17:00 starten.



17 uhr schaffe ich nicht. könnte es aber ab ca. 17.30 uhr einrichten.


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das sich das gehört, wenn guido das eigentlich nicht will



dies ist ein freies forum wo jeder einstellen kann, wozu er lustig ist. 



Montana schrieb:


> Du fährst morgen mit _Schnegge_
> 
> Scherz beiseite. Natürlich kann hier jeder einen Termin eintragen. Das ist doch selbstverständlich. Ich fänd es irgendwie nicht ganz korrekt wenn es zur gleichen Zeit am selben Platz wäre ... das sollte klar sein. Wir _(Schnegge und Montana ) _bieten seit fast 2 Jahren jeden Mittwoch das ganze Jahr durch diesen *gemeinschaftlichen* KFL - Termin an. Wenn der Juniorchef es zeitlich auf die Reihe bekommen würde, dann würde er den 3. Guide machen oder ein Anderer des *Kernteams. *
> 
> ...



Naja, bei Schnegge werde ich mich sicher nicht unwohl fühlen  Wenn zur selben Zeit am selben Ort aber etwas anderes angeboten wird, so ist das doch ok. Und das ist ja hier der Fall


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> 17 uhr schaffe ich nicht. könnte es aber ab ca. 17.30 uhr einrichten.



schaust du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4708

freu mich uff de wellness truppe


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

wer heute abend noch lust auf eine spontane runde wahnerheide hat kann sich bei mir melden.

gehe erst mal auf die terrasse mit einem schöhnen kalten reissdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhoder (19. Juni 2007)

OK liebe KFller...scheinbar wird mein...wenn gewünscht würd ich Guid für ne kurze Tour Mittwochs machen...etwas falsch verstanden. Sorry für die dadurch entstandene Unruhe...war nicht so beabsichtigt...Dazu nun folgendes:
1. Es soll keine Konkurrenztour veranstaltet werden zu eurem langjährigen Treff.
2. Es ist mir und auch einigen Leuten die ich kenne einfach zu lang 3 STd. ab 19 Uhr zu fahren, ob schwer , anstrengend oder leicht und langsam hat damit wenig zu tun.
3. um nicht immer nach einer STunde bei euch zu sagen..so ich kehre jetzt um, wird sonst zu spät!...fahren wir schon gar nicht mehr mit die letzte Zeit...deshalb der Vorschlag ...
4. Solltet ihr lieber das selber guiden wollen aus eurem Team mit so einer ca. 1,5-2 Std. Tour hab ich doch nix dagegen....
5. Ob es nicht genug Leute dafür gäbe kann man erst sagen wenn man es mal 2 Wochen lang ausgeschrieben hat denke ich...
6. OK Montana, ich bin rest 4 mal bei dir mitgefahren, kann also nicht alle Touren beurteilen, aber die sind defenitiv keine Anfänger-Einsteigertouren, so wie du es oft schreibst.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch nur daran das sich keiner traut was zu sagen wenn man überfordert ist ^^

So dann lassen wir uns mal auf morgen abend freuen auf eine wieder sehr schöne Tour mit dem KFL Team durch den Königsforst...unter dem Motto..lieber Radeln als schreiben .. 
Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> So dann lassen wir uns mal auf morgen abend freuen auf eine wieder sehr schöne Tour mit dem KFL Team durch den Königsforst...unter dem Motto..lieber Radeln als schreiben ..
> Gruß
> Rhoder



da kann ich nur zustimmen. somit schwinge ich mich jetzt auf mein geiles neues, naja ok nach 600km ist es das wohl nicht mehr, Bike und ab geht es in die wahnerheide.

freu mich auf morgen mit Montana and the KFL-Gang


----------



## ralf (19. Juni 2007)

So liebe KFLer,

ich fahre jetzt mal in den KF und probiere meine geplante Anfängertour aus:

*"Königsforst, 1000 Hm in zwei Stunden"*  


Wenn's gut geht, biete ich die demnächst als die totale Konkurrenzveranstaltung an.  

Natürlich Mittwochs um 19:00 h.  ...   


Gruß Ralf, der die Diskussion nicht so ganz kapiert


----------



## hama687 (19. Juni 2007)

*Ab in die Alpen*

so leute ich melde mich jetzte für ne woche ab, es geht in die Dolomiten bei Gais, lustig wird die hinreise und rückreise bestimmt..

.. da ich vorne nen rucksack umschnalle hinten und noch ne mega Bike tasche trage und ab Bruneck in der Kombi 5km mim Bike  

Also dann viel Spass morgen auf der Tour, haben leider keinen Laptop dabei deshalb folgt einfach ein Berricht wenn wir wieder zurück sind...


... hoffentlich mit zwei ganzen rädern und menschen 

Also bis die Tage, keine frage ich komme wieder


----------



## Pepin (19. Juni 2007)

wünsche dir viel spaß in den alpen und komm gut zurück.

ich war gerade mal schnell zum naafbach. war ja echt tolles wetter. hoffe es hält bis morgen

so gutes nächtle


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt mal in den KF und probiere meine geplante Anfängertour aus:
> 
> *"Königsforst, 1000 Hm in zwei Stunden"*
> 
> ...



Und, ist es gut gegangen? Gestern war es wohl viel zu trocken, aber heute stimmen doch die Verhältnisse. Da sollte das doch unter 2h zu schaffen sein  



> Natürlich Mittwochs um 19:00 h.  ...



Wann sonst?



> Gruß Ralf, der die Diskussion nicht so ganz kapiert



Mann o mann, geh doch nicht so sachlich ran  Ein Pöt, ein Pöt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Juni 2007)

Mit unzähligen Diskussionen ist schon vieles kaputt geredet worden 

Dann bis heute Abend im KF zur gewohnten Zeit,egal mit wieviel Leuten und Gruppen,Spass soll es machen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2007)

Genau meine Rede; Bernhard  Danke  

Es soll Spass machen und daher so unkompliziert wie möglich sein.

Wie schrieb ich doch : 





> Ob wir in einer oder zwei Gruppen starten hängt von der Anzahl der Mitfahrer -innen und der guides ab. Das Ganze wird *locker* vor Ort entschieden ...



Schluss und aus.  Bis heute abend im Matsch  

Guido




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Mit unzähligen Diskussionen ist schon vieles kaputt geredet worden
> 
> Dann bis heute Abend im KF zur gewohnten Zeit,egal mit wieviel Leuten und Gruppen,Spass soll es machen
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepin (20. Juni 2007)

leider werde ich es aus beruflichen gründen heute nicht schaffen.

*heul*


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> leider werde ich es aus beruflichen gründen heute nicht schaffen.
> 
> *heul*



Schade  , Micha , dann vielleicht wieder nächsten Montag, oder ?

Gruß

_Guido_


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Juni 2007)

hey, war schön mal wieder mit den wellnässern zu fahren  und es gab doch wieder eine menge zu    mir hat's jedenfalls spaß gemacht  aber nächste woche...


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Juni 2007)

Hi, war gestern ne echt super tolle Tour mit Jörg @ schnegge ,leider auch ne Schiebepassage ( diesmal aber Berg runter   )
Danke noch mal an Mikkael für das leckere Getränk am Parkplatz  

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst einmal

Bernhard II


----------



## mikkael (21. Juni 2007)

Danke Jörg, war eine leckere Feierabendrunde um Lüderich! 





Keine schlechte Entscheidung von mir kurzfristig dazuzustoßen, wie man aus der aktuellen Wetterlage sehen kann! 

Aus den Schnappschüssen wurde nichts, zu wenig Licht, zu viel Bewegung!

Gerne wieder! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Guido....

.... war wieder eine sehr schöne Ausfahrt  ,
.... hat wirklich Spaß gemacht   ,
.... und ist ja auch jedesmal anders  

   everything is good..... in the wood   

cu.

jrooß-us- eggeb

Gerd


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2007)

Guido , 
habe mal ne Frage für nächste Woche. 
Kannst du dir vorstellen mal eine Lüderich Runde zu drehen ( natürlich muss das Wetter mitspielen )  
Hintergrund ist der , ich habe nächsten Mittwoch FREI , aber leider kein Auto um zu Treffpunkt zu gelangen und 30 km anfahrt mit dem Rad Sorry dafür fehlt mir die Kondition .
Wenn du dich also begeistern könntest  würde ich am "Tunnelübergang"( Nahe der Ortschaft "Eigen" )  zu euch stoßen, die Runde mit euch zu ende Fahren und anschließend nach Hause radeln. 
Wäre das Machbar 


P.S. Bei Regen fahre ich nicht


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Juni 2007)

Anbei noch das Profil der Wellnässertour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. Juni 2007)

M o n t a g s r u n d e




> Eingetragen von *bernhardwalter *
> 
> *Start 25.06.2007 18:30 *
> 
> ...



Iich bin dabei ... zwar leicht erkältet aber das kann ja nur besser werden. 

Viele Grüße_ Guido_


----------



## Montana (24. Juni 2007)

Hmmmm ... prinzipiell eine gute Idee Sven, ich weiß bloß noch nicht ob wir am Mittwoch den Lüderich ansteuern. Ich stell aber jetzt schon mal einen neuen Termin ein. Da ich übers Wochenende wieder nett   unterwegs bin folgt auch der Bericht zur letzten Mittwochstour wieder etwas verspätet. 

KFL - MTB - Team Mittwochsrunde

Viele Grüße
_
Guido_




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Guido ,
> habe mal ne Frage für nächste Woche.
> Kannst du dir vorstellen mal eine Lüderich Runde zu drehen ( natürlich muss das Wetter mitspielen )
> Hintergrund ist der , ich habe nächsten Mittwoch FREI , aber leider kein Auto um zu Treffpunkt zu gelangen und 30 km anfahrt mit dem Rad Sorry dafür fehlt mir die Kondition .
> ...


----------



## Montana (25. Juni 2007)

Gleich geht es los und das bei typischem KFL Wetter. 

Viele Grüße

_Guido_




Montana schrieb:


> M o n t a g s r u n d e
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gleich geht es los und das bei typischem KFL Wetter.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> _Guido_



Hallo Bernhard und Montagsrundler,

das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern, wenn auch mit ungewohntem Höhenprofil für montags...  
Würde mich freuen, wenn öfters mal eine Mehrheit für solche Alternativrouten zustande käme.  

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Montana (26. Juni 2007)

Stimmt Ralf  das war eine nette Tour gestern  und danke für das schöne Höhenprofil. Die letzte Rampe war zwar für den armen erkälteten und kraftlosen  _Montana_ nicht mehr _auf einem Fahrrad sitzend _zu bewältigen aber es wundert mich, dass ich die Steigung davor einigermaßen  zügig geschafft habe. Hab doch noch nicht alles verlernt  

Bis zum nächsten Mal mit großem Dank an _meine_ guides_ bernhardwalter_, _Schnegge_ und _Konfuzius_.

Riesendank an Jörg für das _Fingerschmutzigmachen_ und _zumindest vorübergehend Fahrtüchtigstellen_ an meinem _Tretlager / Kurbelzeugs_. Tja, da muss ich wohl wieder Einiges  investieren. 


Guido

Die Grüße   habe ich übrigens ausgerichtet und ich soll euch nett zurück grüssen.




Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard und Montagsrundler,
> 
> das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern, wenn auch mit ungewohntem Höhenprofil für montags...
> Würde mich freuen, wenn öfters mal eine Mehrheit für solche Alternativrouten zustande käme.
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juni 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmmm ... prinzipiell eine gute Idee Sven, ich weiß bloß noch nicht ob wir am Mittwoch den Lüderich ansteuern. Ich stell aber jetzt schon mal einen neuen Termin ein. Da ich übers Wochenende wieder nett   unterwegs bin folgt auch der Bericht zur letzten Mittwochstour wieder etwas verspätet.
> 
> KFL - MTB - Team Mittwochsrunde
> 
> ...


Guido das mit Mittwoch hat sich erledigt Fühle mich auch nicht so gut( Magen )  vielleicht liegt es aber auch am Wetter


----------



## hama687 (27. Juni 2007)

man oh man was habt ihr den hier für ein wetter gehabt, war ein echter traum in den alpen 28 crad sommer sonne und nur wenig wasser aber dafür wunder volle wasserfälle und super ausblicke 

bis heute abend

gruss alex


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Juni 2007)

yeah, war gestern bei canyon und habe mein neues bike abgeholt. werde es heute abend erst einmal ausreiten und dann nach und nach modifizieren.

bis später


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> man oh man was habt ihr den hier für ein wetter gehabt, war ein echter traum in den alpen 28 crad sommer sonne und nur wenig wasser aber dafür wunder volle wasserfälle und super ausblicke
> 
> bis heute abend
> 
> gruss alex



ja.. war einfach nur HAMMMMEEERRRR in den alpen , kann mich alex nur anschliessen. 
und die kleine Kerstin hat 1700 (!!) Hm an einem Tag geschafft und ist ein kleines bisschen stolz  
weiss ncoh nicht, ob ichs bis heute abend schaffe..
lg
Kerstin

und wir sind beide ganz braun gebruzelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. Juni 2007)




----------



## Günni69 (27. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> yeah, war gestern bei canyon und habe mein neues bike abgeholt. werde es heute abend erst einmal ausreiten und dann nach und nach modifizieren.
> 
> bis später



Hi Lars,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Spaß damit.  

@ Sunnybubbles

Respekt für die stolze Hm Leistung, da wirst du ja jetzt allen um die Ohren fahren mit soviel Power in den Beinen.


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Juni 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard und Montagsrundler,
> 
> das war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern, wenn auch mit ungewohntem Höhenprofil für montags...
> Würde mich freuen, wenn öfters mal eine Mehrheit für solche Alternativrouten zustande käme.
> ...



 Fand ich auch,habe die Runde so richtig genossen und ganz ohne Regen aber mit viel Sonnenschein .
Diese Mischung von Asphalt und FAB´s waren optimal,mal konnte man so richtig schnell fahren das andere mal ging es auch schon mal Bergauf 
Auch die Rheinrunde wird nicht vernachlässigt,da kan man so schön zügig fahren und sich dann an einer bestimmten stelle in Troisdorf erfrischen 

Schönen Gruß bis nachher

Bernhard II


----------



## Sunnybubbles (27. Juni 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> @ Sunnybubbles
> 
> Respekt für die stolze Hm Leistung, da wirst du ja jetzt allen um die Ohren fahren mit soviel Power in den Beinen.



*hust* hat aber auch lange gedauert 

@guido
was hastn heute vor im kf? wie sieht deine streckenplanung aus? soll ja recht schlammig sein im moment. 
lg


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2007)

*@ Kettenfresser*

Gute Besserung Sven und bis bald hoffentlich


*@ MTB-Kao*

Hi Lars, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen bike und viel Spass damit  

*@ hama687 und sunnybubbles*

Welcome back im Flachland   ihr Beiden. Scheint ja ein schöner Urlaub gewesen zu sein. 

*@ Kerstin*

Heute wird es bei mir gaaaaaanz ruhig. Ehrenwort ... ich bin erkältet und will mich schonen.  Zum Matsch kann ich noch wenig sagen. Am Montag war das aber nicht soooooo wild.  

Bis später

_Guido_


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Juni 2007)

Anbei ein erstes Katalogbild. 






[/url][/IMG]

Außerdem die Komponenten und das was ich noch vor habe:

Rahmen New Fact8 XC, 7005 Series Aluminium, Opti-Size Tubeset 
Dämpfer FOX RP 23
Gabel RockShox Reba SL PopLoc 
Steuersatz Integrated Headset 
Schaltwerk SRAM X.9 
Umwerfer SRAM X.7 
Schaltgriffe SRAM X.9 Matchmaker 
Bremsgriffe Formula Oro K 24 
Bremsen Formula Oro K 24 180/160 
Naben Shimano Deore M-525 --> DT Swiss 240s
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore 11-34 
Felgen Alex XD-Lite (Disc) --> DT Swiss 4.2d
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25" 
Kurbeln Shimano Deore LX --> Deore XT
Kettenblätter 44/32/22 
Innenlager Shimano Deore LX --> Deore XT
Vorbau Iridium 
Lenker Iridium Ultralight Riserbar --> pending, ggf. Ritchey WCS
Sattel Selle Italia Filante --> Selle Italia SLR TT 135gr
Sattelstütze Iridium Ultimate --> ggf. Ritchey WCS
Pedale Shimano PDM 520 --> Shimano XTR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Anbei ein erstes Katalogbild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nettes Teil, aber wieso die Shimano teile daran?  das ist so als ob man nen Mercedes mit Trabie teilen Tunen wollte


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> nettes Teil, aber wieso die Shimano teile daran?  das ist so als ob man nen Mercedes mit Trabie teilen Tunen wollte


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> nettes Teil, aber wieso die Shimano teile daran?  das ist so als ob man nen Mercedes mit Trabie teilen Tunen wollte




Doppelt gemoppelt?

Du warst doch schon disqualifiziert ....


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Anbei ein erstes Katalogbild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goil  (besonders die Farbe)

Folgendes zu den Änderungen:

- Wenn Ritchey WCS, dann unbedingt Alu. WCS Carbon schrotte ich schon mit meinem Gewicht   

- DT LRS ist o. k. (günstig bei Action Sports)

- XTR Pedale gibt's schon mal bei H&S für ca. 69 . Funktion und Haltbarkeit sehr gut.

- Kurbeln und Innenlager würd ich nicht unbedingt tauschen. Gewichtsvorteil ist vernachlässigbar und LX hält an meinem Canyon seit Oktober 2005 problemlos.

Gruß


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. Juni 2007)

Hi Lars,

Schönes Bike ,die Komponenten können sich sehen lassen,dann viel Spass mit dem neuen Rad.

LG

Bernhard II



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Anbei ein erstes Katalogbild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2007)

hi schnegge, hast du von deiner tour mit den 1400hm hier im kf gebiet so etwas wie ne beschriebung, damit man die mal nachfahren kann denn bei euch mit zu kommen ist ja nicht zu einfach aber würde die hm im kf doch schon gerne mal fahren

gruss alex


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> hi schnegge, hast du von deiner tour mit den 1400hm hier im kf gebiet so etwas wie ne beschriebung, damit man die mal nachfahren kann denn bei euch mit zu kommen ist ja nicht zu einfach aber würde die hm im kf doch schon gerne mal fahren
> 
> gruss alex




Hallo Alex,

ich hab keine Ahnung von welcher Tour du schreibst... in der Regel fahren wir Mittwochs so um die 700hm. Der Tourverlauf ist jedes mal anders, so dass ich bis jetzt (KW 26) allein in diesem Jahr über 20 verschiedene Tourn geguided habe. Dabei wird der KF meistens nur gestreift . 1400hm im Kf sollte zwar möglich sein... Aber giom-mäßiges 10 mal an der gleichen stelle vorbeifahren find ich langweilig . 'Ne Tourbeschreibung is' auch nich' so ohne weiters möglich. Ich hab mein GPS halt in der Birne und das beinem gleichzeitig sehr schlechtem Namensgedächtnis (vorallem Ortsnamen  ).  
Als grobe Beschreibung kann ich aber sagen: "... links hoch... dann wieder runter... danach die Rampe.. irgendwo rechts... da muss eine Einstieg sein... usw..."  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2007)

du bist vor ca einer woche am wochende gestartet... glaub war an einem samstag, nachdem du mir ja bekanntlich davon fährst konnt ich halt nicht mit fahren aber würde halt schon gerne wissen wo es dich hingetrieben hatt an diesem tag


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Juni 2007)

danke für die glückwünsche  nun kann ich sagen es sieht nicht nur gut aus, es fährt sich auch so.  

@delgado
die wcs-stütze ist alu und noch auf meinem alten bike drauf. nix carbon 
den lrs habe ich ebenfalls schon auf meinem cube. die werden einfach nur getauscht  
xtr-pedale nehme ich wegen "entschuldigungsrabatt" bei canyon.
mal schauen wann ich die kurbeln tausche. ich habe halt noch eine neue xt im keller rumliegen. an meinem cube ist nur eine deore dran. werde dann irgendwann mal fleissig rumtauschen


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Alex,

da bin ich mit Ralf von Brück ins Eifgental usw... gefahren. Der Königsforst war aber nicht dabei. Die Tour hat rund 1.800 - 1.900hm und 'ne Länge von ca. 90km. Das Ganze zu beschreiben würde hier den Rahmen sprengen (ausserdem möchte ich diverse Spots hier nicht veröffentlichen). Ich kann dir das ganze aber gerne mal auf 'ner Karte zeigen. Aber wenn man sich in der Umgebung überhaupt nicht auskennt und kein GPS hat wird das ein schwieriges Unterfangen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> da bin ich mit Ralf von Brück ins Eifgental usw... gefahren. Der Königsforst war aber nicht dabei. Die Tour hat rund 1.800 - 1.900hm und 'ne Länge von ca. 90km. Das Ganze zu beschreiben würde hier den Rahmen sprengen (ausserdem möchte ich diverse Spots hier nicht veröffentlichen). Ich kann dir das ganze aber gerne mal auf 'ner Karte zeigen. Aber wenn man sich in der Umgebung überhaupt nicht auskennt und kein GPS hat wird das ein schwieriges Unterfangen.
> 
> ...



hatt denn einer von euch beiden diese tour aufgezeichnet via gprs? ps. genau diese tour hab ich gemeint, auf den königsforst bin ich gekommen weil es halt der typische startplatz war 

naja Eifgental kenn ich nur aus "sagen" bzw deinen worten sonst ist es mir unbekanntes gebiet was mich aber schon lange reizt weil es ja eindeitig mehr "hubel" da gibt wie im kf


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Juni 2007)

hallo,
danke für die schöne tour gestern. zwar ein bisschen schnell.. aber bin ja doch fast  mitgekommen. (wenns runter ging)
ein besonders großes dankeschön an die schrauber , die in italienischem bikemechanikertempo meine schaltung richtig eingestellt haben  
als ich zuhause war, hatte ich ein durchschnittstempo von 15,8... hmm.. is das noch wellness?   
lg
Kerstin


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> hatt denn einer von euch beiden diese tour aufgezeichnet via *gprs Du meinst wohl GPS *? ps. genau diese tour hab ich gemeint, auf den königsforst bin ich gekommen weil es halt der typische startplatz war
> 
> naja Eifgental kenn ich nur aus "sagen" bzw deinen worten sonst ist es mir unbekanntes gebiet was mich aber schon lange reizt weil es ja eindeitig mehr "hubel" da gibt wie im kf



Ich glaub Konfuzius hat die Tor aufgezeichnet. Wir mussten jedoch wegen eines Bienestiches in meiner Lippe abbrechen , so dass er nicht die gesammte Tour hat (wenn er sie denn aufgezeichnet hat).
Übrigens: Das Eifgental hoch ist der Erholungspart auf der Tour ...




Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> hallo,
> ...hatte ich ein durchschnittstempo von 15,8... hmm.. is das noch wellness?   ...



Das kommt auf die Strecke an  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Strecke an
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



natürlich nur bergauf 27% steigung und metertiefe matschlöcher


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> natürlich nur bergauf 27% steigung und metertiefe matschlöcher



Eindeutig wellness


----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Eindeutig wellness



kommt auf den biker an


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich glaub Konfuzius hat die Tor aufgezeichnet. Wir mussten jedoch wegen eines Bienestiches in meiner Lippe abbrechen , so dass er nicht die gesammte Tour hat (wenn er sie denn aufgezeichnet hat).



Die Tour hab ich aufgezeichnet. Durch den Abbruch warens aber "nur" 1150 hm und 82 km.

@Alex: PN mir mal Deine eMail-Adresse, dann schick ich Dir den Track. Welches Format hättest Du denn gerne? Google Earth? MagicMaps? Garmin?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2007)

Wieso? Fangopackungen laufen bei mir immer unter Wellness


----------



## hama687 (28. Juni 2007)

ich sag dem guido auch mal danke, habe gestern abend noch schnell die alte kette wieder drauf gezoggen und wola, es lief alles wieder 1a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wieso? Fangopackungen laufen bei mir immer unter Wellness


hm ich fand die matschkonsistenz gestern irgendwie was wässrig.. nich so schön zäh-klebrig wie sonst..


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (28. Juni 2007)

@KFL-Schnellness meets @KFL-Wellness,

Guido und Jörg haben gestern abend ein geniales Zeitmanagement  gehabt. Abfahrt in zwei Gruppen und Zusammentreffen und Rückfahrt in einem Troß...oder war´s doch nur Zufall?? 

Gestern waren´s 676 Höhenmeter  , 70 km(incl.2x 16 km Transferstrecke) und die minimale Temperatur 11 Grad  , brrhh..., aber der Fun-Faktor ganz rechts auf der Skala. Und der Matschfaktor war jedenfalls  geringer als erwartet


----------



## turbo-matic (28. Juni 2007)

Mir hat's auch mal wieder super gefallen,

danke Guido !

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## kringfingel (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mein erster Post in diesem Thread und ich muss sagen, ich blick das hier noch nicht so ganz.. Muss allerdings auch zugeben dass ich zu faul war ALLE 5000 Posts zu lesen.

Ich wohne in Köln und bin auf jeden Fall mehrmals die Woche im Königsforst, eigentlich immer wenn ich fahre und mir nix besseres einfällt. Da könnte man vielleicht auch mal zusammen fahren.

Hätte irgendwer Lust heut abend oder morgen ne Runde zu fahren? Wegen morgen überlege ich allerdings auch noch in die Eifel zu fahren, wenn ich schon mal den ganzen Tag Zeit hab.

Grüße
Michel


----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Michel,

herzlich willkommen hier im MTB News Regional Forum. Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Wir fahren seit 2 Jahren jeden Mittwoch ab Treffpunkt in Köln-Brück durch den Königsforst und die Umgebung. Dabei nutzen wir breite und weniger breite Wege. Es sind immer sehr viele nette Typen und -innen dabei und wir haben immer sehr viel Spaß. Du kannst Dich gerne mal anschliessen.

Viele Grüße

_Guido _



> *KFL-MTB-Team - Tour.... *
> 
> Unsere beliebte  Runde durch den Königsforst und Umgebung
> 
> ...










kringfingel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ist mein erster Post in diesem Thread und ich muss sagen, ich blick das hier noch nicht so ganz.. Muss allerdings auch zugeben dass ich zu faul war ALLE 5000 Posts zu lesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. Juli 2007)

@bernhard und peter
wenn ihr heute am rhein entlang fahren solltet und euch jemand mit anhänger entgegen kommt, so könnte ich das sein  

was ist eigentlich mit mittwoch? noch kein termin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Juli 2007)

@ all,

habe gestern im kottenforst meinen sattel etwas deformiert,habe gerasde mal den Sattel in seine Einzelteile zerlegen wollen und dabei festgestellt Decke gebrochen muß nun doch nen neuen Sattel haben und desshalb habe ich die heutige Montagstour gerade gecancelt.
Dann eventuell bis Mittwoch mit einem anderen Sattel.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (2. Juli 2007)

wollte euch gerade zu einem zwischenstop auf meiner terrasse in spich animieren.

kannst doch im stehen fahren


----------



## peter1bike (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Guido,

brauche am Mittwoch dringend einen 19 Uhr-Termin, da mich  meine Frau sonst anderweitig einteilt.....Nach dem Motto lieber radeln als staubsaugen.....

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Juli 2007)

Habe ich am Sonntag schon die letzten 30 Km gemacht,tolles gefühl. 

Gruß

Bernhard II



Pepin schrieb:


> kannst doch im stehen fahren


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Peter,

stelle einfach eine Termin ein dann sind wir schon zu zweit,und wo 2 sind werden auch noch mehr kommen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> brauche am Mittwoch dringend einen 19 Uhr-Termin, da mich  meine Frau sonst anderweitig einteilt.....Nach dem Motto lieber radeln als staubsaugen.....
> 
> Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> brauche am Mittwoch dringend einen 19 Uhr-Termin, da mich  meine Frau sonst anderweitig einteilt.....Nach dem Motto lieber radeln als staubsaugen.....
> 
> Viele Grüße von Peter



Hallo Peter,
komm einfach um 18:30 Uhr nach Donrath und lerne die Trails im Lohmarer Wald kennen.
VG Werner


----------



## Montana (3. Juli 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> brauche am Mittwoch dringend einen 19 Uhr-Termin, da mich  meine Frau sonst anderweitig einteilt.....Nach dem Motto lieber radeln als staubsaugen.....
> 
> Viele Grüße von Peter



Na klar doch ... hier ist er doch endlich   ... war mal kurz nicht im Forum unterwegs  war anderweitig   beschäftigt 

_@ Bernhard _

Nun sind wir schon zu dritt

_@ Lars_

siehe oben ...  aber der Termin ist ja jetzt da 

_@ Bibi1952 _

Netter Versuch ...   ...  ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder im Königsforst oder bei Dir in der Wahner Heide  

Viele Grüße 

_Guido_


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. Juli 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> habe gestern im kottenforst meinen sattel etwas deformiert,habe gerasde mal den Sattel in seine Einzelteile zerlegen wollen und dabei festgestellt Decke gebrochen muß nun doch nen neuen Sattel haben und desshalb habe ich die heutige Montagstour gerade gecancelt.
> Dann eventuell bis Mittwoch mit einem anderen Sattel.
> ...



hallo bernhard,

ich hätte noch einen sattel übrig. interesse?


----------



## hama687 (3. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> hallo bernhard,
> 
> ich hätte noch einen sattel übrig. interesse?



ich hab auch noch einen, oder zwei


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Bereitschaft mich im Sattel zu lassen  , für den nächsten Ausfaller werde ich die Spezialisten einmal im Vorfeld fragen was aller so bei dem Einzelnen an Reserveartikel vorhanden ist .
Habe mir dann Gestern kurzentschlossen einen Sattel besorgt.

LG bis Mittwoch,eventuell mit Schnorchel und Taucherflossen  

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heka (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
möchte Morgen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bei eurer Mittwochstour hinter euch herfahren. Bin zwar aus dem linksrheinischen muss aber zugeben, das es im Rechtsheinischen die besseren Bikemöglichkeiten gibt. 
Tendenziell würde ich mich lieber der langsameren Gruppe anschliessen und erstmal schauen.(Immerhin bin ich 43 und kein Profibiker.)
Gruß, Henning


----------



## Schnegge (4. Juli 2007)

*Das Bergische Land ruft!​*
am Sonntag den 15. Juli wird's eine Wiederholung derTour von Brück ins Bergische Land geben  . Der Weg führt über KFL (schnellness)-typische Wege... also Trails... Hoch und Runter...  und zur Erhohlung gehts zwischendurch das Eifgental hoch und etwas später das Linnefetal wieder runter  ... Am Ende werden rund 90 km und 1.800 hm auf der Habenseite verbucht werden können...  

Zur Anmeldug geht es hier.​


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2007)

*ACHTUNG : *

Also wenn das so weiter regnet, dann werde ich die *Wellness Tour *kurzfristig canceln (zumindest gilt das dann für *mich*   ) *Meine* Entscheidung fällt spätestens um 17 :00 Uhr. 

Wer dann aber trotzdem fahren möchte der ist natürlich gerne gesehen von unserem leicht feuchtem Wald  

Liebe Grüße

_Guido_


----------



## Pepin (4. Juli 2007)

also ich war gestern schon in der heide im matsch als ich zurück war hatte ich geländetarnfarbe angenommen aber es war trotzdem geil.

heute gehen wir dafür ins kino. wer lust hat kann sich noch mitgehen
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=846
sind noch 3karten frei von meiner reservierung


----------



## Schnegge (4. Juli 2007)

*Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter außer Gewitter und Erdbeben oder so was ....!!!*  

Oder wie war das?

Ich werd' auf jeden Fall mal zum Treffpunkt radeln...


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter außer Gewitter und Erdbeben oder so was ....!!!*
> 
> Oder wie war das?
> 
> Ich werd' auf jeden Fall mal zum Treffpunkt radeln...




Stimmt ja ... hatte ich ganz vergessen   

... aber heute vormittag in Leverkusen war es zumindest nahe an oder so was  

Also ich werde natürlich auch zum Treffpunkt kommen und ein " Ründchen "drehen. Wellness Tour kann stattfinden ...  

Viele Grüße _Guido_


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> *Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter außer Gewitter und Erdbeben oder so was ....!!!*
> 
> Oder wie war das?
> 
> Ich werd' auf jeden Fall mal zum Treffpunkt radeln...



Was heißt hier radeln,wenn es so weiter regnet können wir zum Treffpunkt schwimen ( wäre ja auch mit in der Punktewertung für den kommenden Winterpokal   ).
Wenn die Wetterlage so bleibt wäre zu überlegen eine ähnliche Tour wie die Montagsrunde ( vor 2 Wochen,guiding von Jörg & Ralf ) anzubieten.

Hallo Henning @ heka,
bin selber nicht mehr der Jüngste, einfach vorbeikommen und mitradeln,es wird immer auf jeden gewartet, " so steht es geschrieben so soll es geschehen " 

@ Montana, willste etwa kneifen,nene .

Dann bis später

Grüße

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @ Montana, willste etwa kneifen,nene .
> 
> Dann bis später
> 
> ...



Nein kneifen ist der verkehrte Ausdruck ... hatte mir ne nette Alternative  ausgedacht ...  

Natürlich komme ich zum Treffpunkt und rase später dann wieder flott nach Hause  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (4. Juli 2007)

Guido, Jörg und Bernhard fleißig online,

....werde jedenfalls auch angeradelt kommen, wenn´s um 18Uhr weiterhin so ist wie jetzt, 
also bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Welcome back . Lars  hoffentlich ist es Dir nicht zu ungemütlich  hier in Deutschland. Gibt es Bilder zu sehen ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> _Guido_



Besser spät als nie. Ein paar Elbafotos gibt es nun in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2007)

So zwar mit leichter verspätung aber hier ein paar Alpen Impresionen  

Hoffentlich ist das wetter hier auch bald wieder so schön!


----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2007)

Insgesamt sind wir an 3 Tagen 2690hm gefahren auf 120km


----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2007)

Und mein persöhnliches Ziel hab ich auch erreicht, 1800hm an einem Tag












Wir waren auf jeden fall super dankbar als wir entlich ganz oben waren, es sollte danach auf 14km wieder alles runter gehn auf dem besten Trail den ich jeh gefahren bin, allerdings musst ich auch feststellen das mein neues Bike einen großen manko hatt, nur 160mm scheibe hinten sie hatt es mir mit rot werden gedankt


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ...mein neues Bike einen großen manko hatt, nur 160mm scheibe hinten sie hatt es mir mit rot werden gedankt



1.) bremst man überwiegend vorne, 160 hinten reichen allemal... 

und 

2.)  danken es dir alle Besucher ohne DSL mit rotem Kopf und tagelangen Ladezeiten, daß du hier 24 hochformatige Bilder verlinkst. Ein Thumbnail-Link hätte es auch getan...


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 1.) bremst man überwiegend vorne, 160 hinten reichen allemal...
> 
> und
> 
> 2.) danken es dir alle Besucher ohne DSL mit rotem Kopf und tagelangen Ladezeiten, daß du hier 24 hochformatige Bilder verlinkst. Ein Thumbnail-Link hätte es auch getan...




 , komm schon, Alex ist doch eine DSL-16.000 Promoter. 
@ hama687, schöne Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (5. Juli 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 1.) bremst man überwiegend vorne, 160 hinten reichen allemal...
> 
> und
> 
> 2.)  danken es dir alle Besucher ohne DSL mit rotem Kopf und tagelangen Ladezeiten, daß du hier 24 hochformatige Bilder verlinkst. Ein Thumbnail-Link hätte es auch getan...



Menschen ohne dsl ?


----------



## Ommer (5. Juli 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Menschen ohne dsl ?



ja, die gibts! Zuhause hab ich auch kein DSL. 
Es wäre vielleicht Sky-DSL möglich.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Günni69 (5. Juli 2007)

Wirklich tolle Bilder , aber nervt schon ein wenig wenn die jedesmal beim aufrufen des Fred neu geladen werden müssen.


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Menschen ohne dsl ?



Menschen ohne Rücksichtnahme 

Selbst wenn die Bilder - die, zugegebenermaßen teilweise sehr schön sind - aus dem Cache kommen, nervt es. Das ist hier ja auch nicht Flickr oder ähnliches  Thumbs und Link würden ausreichen.


----------



## juchhu (5. Juli 2007)

Die Fred-Polizisten sind mal wieder unterwegs und verteilen Tickets wg. Fotospamming. 

Kann Eurer Rumgemaule ja verstehen, aber irgendwie sind die Bilder trotzdem besser als Eure Postings.

Schreibt noch schnell ein paar Postings, damit je nach Einstellung eine neue Threadseite begonnen wird.


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Fred-Polizisten sind mal wieder unterwegs und verteilen Tickets wg. Fotospamming.
> 
> Kann Eurer Rumgemaule ja verstehen, aber irgendwie sind die Bilder trotzdem besser als Eure Postings.


Heute mal wieder etwas polemisch? Hat das Ergo einen Platten 

Hm, die Größe EINES Bildes ist ca. 100.000 mal größer als die meines Beitrages. Da habe ich ja noch ein paar Versuche...



> Schreibt noch schnell ein paar Postings, damit je nach Einstellung eine neue Threadseite begonnen wird.


Ich arbeite dran.


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2007)

Zunächst mal möchte ich mich bei *Jörg @ Schnegge* für die phantastische Mittwochs tour bedanken. Also was der Kerl  mittlerweile aus dem Ärmel zaubert ist einfach großartig und in der Tradition der "alten" KF und Bergisches Land locals. Top empfehlenswerte  Sache.

Damit komme ich dann auch zu mir. Es bleibt dabei, dass ich weiterhin ein paar nette _Wellness_ MTB Geschichten anbieten möchte  und mich weiterhin um die "Moderation" dieses Themas und des KFL Angebotes kümmern möchte. Aber für die Suche nach neuen  Wegen fehlt mir eindeutig die Zeit und da bin ich auf eure Mithilfe angewiesen. Wer also was Interessantes (auf _Wellness_ Niveau) im  KF und in der näheren Umgebung weiß ist herzlich eingeladen das mal zu zeigen.

Weiterhin habe ich die letzten 3 Berichte nicht mehr geschrieben. Ich wollte wissen ob das weiterhin wichtig bzw. nötig ist. Hat aber wohl keine(r) vermisst. 2 Jahre lange ein Wochenbericht war schon eine ganz besondere Fleissaufgabe  die sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat Ob es weitergehen soll mit dem Berichten ? 

So ich melde für 2 Wochen ab. Die nächste Mittwoch tour wird Jörg einstellen. Danach hoffe ich mit meinem dann hoffentlich wieder ganzem bike *(mit zwei Kurbeln  )* wieder dabei zu sein.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß im Wald

Guido

*
@ Joscho und Juchhu*

Foren Spam interessiert mich doch nicht . Macht was ihr wollt  Nehmt aber dann diesen komischen dafür gedachten Thread. 

Und der Junior Chef kann hier einstellen was er will.  Und wenn das ganze Video Filme sein sollten Basta


----------



## Schnegge (6. Juli 2007)

@ Montan: Eintrag kommt bald...  

@ all: Wer bietet sich als Wellness guide für Mittwoch an  

Und noch mal der hinweis auf die Sonntagstour !!!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Redking (6. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Danach hoffe ich mit meinem dann hoffentlich wieder ganzem bike *(mit zwei Kurbeln  )* wieder dabei zu sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße und viel Spaß im Wald
> 
> Guido



Hallo Guido, was ist mit den Kurbeln?? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen! Und lieber die Finger von Fahrrädern lassen?
Grüße
Klaus
*
Danke Guido, das du bis jetzt das so unaufhaltsam durchgezogen hast mit den Touren und den Berichten im Königsforst!*


----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Guido, was ist mit den Kurbeln?? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen! Und lieber die Finger von Fahrrädern lassen?
> Grüße
> Klaus
> *
> Danke Guido, das du bis jetzt das so unaufhaltsam durchgezogen hast mit den Touren und den Berichten im Königsforst!*



*Zur Kurbel : *

Nee , Klaus du bist das nicht schuld ... irgendwie war die linke Kurbel hin ... sie ließ sich nicht mehr gescheit anziehen bzw. befestigen. Es sieht so aus, dass eine neue Kurbelgarnitur fällig wäre ... die alte Garnitur, die Du eingebaut hast war aber noch kein Jahr alt. Möchtest Du Dir das in einer Woche ... so lange sind wir weg  ... mal ansehen ? .... Mehr dazu via PM :

*Zu den Touren :*

Bitte schön gerne geschehen ... es fehlten in letzter Zeit leider oft _(sorry an Alle die sich angesprochen fühlen)_ so die für mich ganz Besonderen wie z.B. auch der Redking.

Es wird immer weitergehen .... 

Liebe Grüße

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo-matic (6. Juli 2007)

*Hi Guido - schöööönen Uuuurlaaauub !*

Bezogen auf die Suche nach neuen Strecken:

Vielleicht kann ein Teilnehmer der Jörgschen Schnellnesstouren ja ein paar Mittwochs-GPS-Tracks aufzeichnen und jemand in der Wellnesstruppe nimmt diese dann entgegen und wir fahren die dann einfach nach ?!

Oder war das jetzt zu naiv gedacht ?
Kommen wir dann bei unserem Tempo erst 7h später wieder zum Parkplatz ?

Greetz
Frank


----------



## heka (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Schnegge, Hallo Guido,
will mich nochmals fürs Mitnehmen bedanken. Auch wenn ich noch Bedarf zum Training verspürt habe, hat mir die Runde am Mittwoch viel Spaß gemacht. Ich finde die Tourberichte im übrigen gut, denn so kann sich ein interessierter Neuer ein wenig Orientieren, was ihr so treibt. 
Gruß, Henning


----------



## Schnegge (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Konfuzius hat einiges von meinen Touren auf gps. Ich denke mal daraus läßt sich einiges zusammen bauen, halt auch kürzere Routen. Aber Vorsicht es könnten technisch anspruchsvolle trails und fiese Rampen vorhanden sein  . 

Gruß
Jörg

Ach ja:
das kann ich morgen abholen


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. Juli 2007)

Gratulation zum neuen Bike, Jörg

das sieht echt "verschärft"    aus, und das gute Stück wirst Du doch wohl  auf Deiner Sonntagstour direkt einsetzen. 
Bin jedenfalls überrascht, dass Canyon auch mal so schnell sein kann, gibt´s doch viele, die sehr lange warten müssen, naja ist ja wohl auch ein echtes "Schnellness-Bike"
Also viel Spaß und denk´dran jetzt wird´s am Hinterbau mächtig "wackeln".


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Juli 2007)

hey jörg, GRATULATION und willkommen in der Canyon-Gemeinde  Das ging ja jetzt schnell. In XL gab's die Bikes ja fast immer als Expressbikes. Nur M und L war halt nicht so günstig


----------



## Günni69 (8. Juli 2007)

Hi Jörg,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Trailrakete.  
Wünsche dir viel Spaß und eine pannenfreie Zeit damit.  
Jetzt wird es ja sicher noch schwieriger an dir dran zu bleiben. Muß ich noch etwas mehr trainieren bis zur Teilnahme an der nächsten Schnellnessrunde.


----------



## hama687 (8. Juli 2007)

spitzen bike joerg, darf man fragen wie teuer es ist?

ps. ne verdammt coole farbe!


----------



## Schnegge (9. Juli 2007)

Danke Danke,

das bike macht richtig Laune. Die Optik ist auch klasse, vorallem weil der Fahrer aufeinmal nur noch so  aussieht. Ich hoffe das brennt sich nicht fest... Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich das bike nach nur 5 (!!!!) Tagen schon habe. Der versprochene Termin war erst KW 29/30. Aber so war's einfach nur genial: Montag Nachmittag den Rahmen probegefahren und Bestellung aufgegeben, Freitag um 19:30 e-mail erhalten und Samstag um 9:30 das neue bike gehabt  . Die ES- / ESX-Serie ist eigentlich außer das ES 9.0 in XL komplett ausverkauft. Weil ich vor Ort war konnte der Verkäufer durch Nachforschen aber erfahren, dass noch eine allerletzte Serie á 25 ESX 8.0 in rot geplant sei. Angedachter Termin war halt KW 29/30. Da hab ich noch mal Glück gehabt  .
@ hama: Die Canyon-Preise sind doch kein Geheimnis, oder...  ? Solltest du eigentlich kennen. Hast doch selbst gerad erst ein neues bike.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sunnybubbles (9. Juli 2007)

hi schluchtenwürfler ^^
auch von mir gratulation... wow.. sieht echt hammer aus 
wenn ich mal groß UND reich bin.. dann kauf ich mir auch sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. Juli 2007)

wo war denn gestern die montagsrunde?

wir waren auch an der schmitze bud und haben uns zu einer rennradrunde getroffen.


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Juli 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wo war denn gestern die montagsrunde?
> 
> wir waren auch an der schmitze bud und haben uns zu einer rennradrunde getroffen.



ich bin gestern auch noch gefahren.mir ist niemand an rhein oder sieg entgegen gekommen


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich bin gestern auch noch gefahren.mir ist niemand an rhein oder sieg entgegen gekommen



Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind alle in Urlaub...  
Und mein Fox Gabel ist am A...bend.  

Btw., ich möchte mir für solche Ausfälle eine günstige Ersatzgabel (so bis 250) mit ca. 100mm Federweg zulegen. Möglichst mit Felgenbremshalterung und absenkbar auf 80 oder 85, damit ich sie alternativ auch in mein altes Rad schrauben kann.

Hat jemand da eine Empfehlung?
Ich hatte diese ins Auge gefasst: http://bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Gabeln/Tora+318+U-Turn+Gabel+2007. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Danke und Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Cheetah (10. Juli 2007)

*Odur!*

http://bike-components.de/catalog/Odur+Canti Disc+Gabel


----------



## Merlin (10. Juli 2007)

Eine Odur hätte ich noch da, wäre preislich deutlich günstiger als bei Bike-Components...


----------



## hama687 (10. Juli 2007)

also ich hab die tora drann, finde sie sehr gut, aber wie man sie absenken soll, das weis nur der liebe gott bzw hier kommt frank ins spiel?!?

bitte um aufklärung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2007)

Du kannst den Federweg verstellen, nicht absenken.


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Juli 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> also ich hab die tora drann, finde sie sehr gut, aber wie man sie absenken soll, das weis nur der liebe gott bzw hier kommt frank ins spiel?!?
> 
> bitte um aufklärung...



Es gibt mehrere Modelle.
Richtig variablen Federweg hat wohl nur das "U-Turn"-Modell. Das kann man am Gabelkopf durch Drehen stufenlos von 85 - 130 mm verstellen. Hab ich mir eben im Laden angesehen.
Die Tora Solo-Air hat nur einen festen Federweg, der sich allerdings wohl mit Spacern auch in 3 Stufen variieren lässt (85/100/130). Dazu muss man aber glaub ich die Gabel öffnen (?).

Vielleicht hast Du ja das Solo-Modell...

Gruß
Ralf

PS: Und danke für Eure Antworten bzw. PNs!


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Juli 2007)

Erst zwei Anmeldungen für heute abend. Sommerloch  Oder haben alle Angst vor Schnegge und seinem neuen Bike


----------



## Pepin (11. Juli 2007)

also ich bin wieder auf der rennmaschine unterwegs


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Erst zwei Anmeldungen für heute abend. Sommerloch  Oder haben alle Angst vor Schnegge und seinem neuen Bike



@mtb-kao, du hast doch auch eins  , und meins ist ja auch erst 3 Monate alt.
..will auf jeden Fall kommen, wenn´s nicht gerade blitzt und hagelt, also bis nacher.


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Juli 2007)

Hier schüttet es gerade wie sau. Wenn es so bleibt, komme ich nicht und fahre morgen. Naja, ist ja noch ein Stündchen hin...


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hier schüttet es gerade wie sau. Wenn es so bleibt, komme ich nicht und fahre morgen. Naja, ist ja noch ein Stündchen hin...



dito, 

würde normal 18Uhr hier losfahren, also wenn´s so bleibt werde ich auch auf Do oder Fr umsteigen. VG Helmut


----------



## Schnegge (11. Juli 2007)

Hier is' es schon wieder trocken und es scheint auch so zu bleiben


----------



## Balu. (11. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Erst zwei Anmeldungen für heute abend. *Sommer*loch  Oder haben alle Angst vor Schnegge und seinem neuen Bike



^^ Da liegt der Denkfehler, immer wenn ich grad vor die Tür will fängt es an zu hageln oder jemand wird vom Blitz erschlagen


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. Juli 2007)

Hi @all,

war gestern schon ungewöhlich, KFL-untypisch(wohl urlaubsbedingt?)    eben, weil beim Treff um 19 Uhr natürlich @Schnegge mit neuem Bike    auf seine Mitfahrer wartete, und so kamen dann auch alle "2"   angemeldeten pünktlich! @mtb-kao  und meine Wenigkeit . 
Die "Schnellness-Canyon´isten" und 1 "Radon´´ist" nahmen etwa 610 HM,
hatte selbst 70km(-32 Tür-Tür) bei einem Schnitt von 17,3 km/h. War nicht so matschig wie erwartet, @mtb-kao´s weißes Rad war nachher noch erstaunlich sauber(ohne Spritzschutz). 
Fazit: @Schnegge ist bergauf sogar noch weniger"Schnegge-Tempo"..und bergab jetzt viiiiel    schneller.
VG und schönen Urlaub an alle Nichtmitfahrer- und -innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Juli 2007)

Und hier noch das ganze in Bild ohne Ton


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Und hier noch das ganze in Bild ohne Ton



Sieht aus wie das La Berra-/Euschelspass-Profil   

Apropos, kommst Du eigentlich mit?


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Juli 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie das La Berra-/Euschelspass-Profil
> 
> Apropos, kommst Du eigentlich mit?



Nur die Höhenlinien stimmen nicht so ganz  

Nein, leider nicht. Ich möchte aber nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall eine Woche Bikeurlaub machen... ohne Familie   Wann und wohin weiß ich aber noch nicht. Vielleicht stellt Mikkael ja noch einmal was nettes auf die Beine  Oder halt in die Alpen. 

Euch viel Spaß... aber habt ihr ja eh


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Nur die Höhenlinien stimmen nicht so ganz
> 
> Nein, leider nicht. Ich möchte aber nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall eine Woche Bikeurlaub machen... ohne Familie   Wann und wohin weiß ich aber noch nicht. Vielleicht stellt Mikkael ja noch einmal was nettes auf die Beine  Oder halt in die Alpen.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß... aber habt ihr ja eh



Danke!

Wetter soll ja super werden


----------



## kringfingel (13. Juli 2007)

Hi Guido,

vielen Dank für die Info und die herzliche Begrüssung. Hab vor lauter Begeisterung wohl glatt vergessen zu antworten.. :-/

Leider hats bei mir die letzten beiden Wochen Mittwochs nicht hin gehauen, aber vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Mal. Überlege allerdings auch grade am Sonntag die Tour ins Bergische mitzufahren, denke das wäre die nächste Gelegenheit KFL Menschen Live kennenzulernen..

lg
michel



Montana schrieb:


> Hallo Michel,
> 
> herzlich willkommen hier im MTB News Regional Forum. Die Sache ist ganz einfach. Wir fahren seit 2 Jahren jeden Mittwoch ab Treffpunkt in Köln-Brück durch den Königsforst und die Umgebung. Dabei nutzen wir breite und weniger breite Wege. Es sind immer sehr viele nette Typen und -innen dabei und wir haben immer sehr viel Spaß. Du kannst Dich gerne mal anschliessen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc B (13. Juli 2007)

fährt hier irgendwer auch am samstag? (also morgen) 

vielen dank für infos,
marc


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juli 2007)

Das Wetter wird super   die trails dürften halbwegs trocken sein  ....
Das riecht nach 'nem verdammt geilen Biketag  

Freu' mich schon auf gleich  
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...die trails dürften halbwegs trocken sein  ....



...für KFL-Verhältnisse - ja!  

Viel Spaß, wenigstens ist es nicht so heiß wie gestern!


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. Juli 2007)

Naja, mit dem halbwegs trocken lasse ich einmal dahingestellt. Es wurde durchaus häufiger die 6 auf Ralfs KFL-Skala erreicht. Gegen 11 Uhr machten sich dann drei Biker auf, vom KF aus das Bergische Land um Altenberg und Dhünn zu erradeln. 

Wir hatten mit gemeinen Schlammwürmern zu kämpfen, die immer wieder unsere Hinterräder festhielten. Und mit nach uns greifenden und sich in unser Fleisch krallende 1000köpfige Astungeheuer sowie der allgemein bekannten Nessbrennel. Gegen Hälfte der Strecke zwickte GiantAC mehrfach eine Bergische Krampfmotte in den Oberschenkel, der daraufhin sofort seine Arbeit einstellte. Hier trennten sich unsere Wege. Während GAC überwiegend bergab und hoffentlich ohne größere Probleme gen Heimat kurvte, ging es für uns weiter. Die Sonne brannte uns den letzten Tropfen Wasser aus dem Körper. Nettes Bergvolk füllte unsere Speicher aber wieder auf. Irgendwann bockte eines der Canyonpferde und das andere fiel gleich mit um.

Da wir uns nicht gänzlich kaputt fahren wollten, beschloss der WiseGuide etwas abzukürzen. Immerhin kamen trotzdem über 1400hm bei 85km zusammen. 

Wie immer mit Jörg eine super Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (16. Juli 2007)

So wohl alle noch im Urlaub.... oder was? Guido .... wo bist du  

Nach der schönen und anstrengenden Tour vom Sonntag hab ich mal den obligatorischen Mittwochstermin eingestellt. Also flott anmelden bevor wieder alle Plätze weg sind


----------



## ASt (16. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So wohl alle noch im Urlaub.... oder was? Guido .... wo bist du
> 
> Nach der schönen und anstrengenden Tour vom Sonntag hab ich mal den obligatorischen Mittwochstermin eingestellt. Also flott anmelden bevor wieder alle Plätze weg sind


Ich bin neu auf diesem Forum, Königsforst ist aber mein Homerevier. Habe mich als Mitfahrer für Mittwoch angemeldet.


----------



## ralf (17. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So wohl alle noch im Urlaub.... oder was?



... nee, leider wieder da.  
Habe in Austria Hm gemacht, wie aufsummiert im ersten Halbjahr KF.  

Nun ist wieder Büro angesagt ...  

Wenn ich es aber eben schaffe, komme ich. Melde mich dann also erst kurzfristig an.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## wasnu (18. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So wohl alle noch im Urlaub.... oder was? Guido .... wo bist du
> 
> Nach der schönen und anstrengenden Tour vom Sonntag hab ich mal den obligatorischen Mittwochstermin eingestellt. Also flott anmelden bevor wieder alle Plätze weg sind



HalliHallo, bin neu hier und hab´ euch durch peter1bike gefunden.
Also dann bis heute abend in Brück. 
Michael


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juli 2007)

Hey wird ja wieder mal 'ne große Gruppe heute... und 'ne ganze Menge neue Gesichter  

Gibt's jemanden der die Wellnesgruppe Guiden möchte ???

Wenn nicht, gibts halt eine große Midnesgruppe....  

Bis heut abend 

Jörg


----------



## ralf (18. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hey wird ja wieder mal 'ne große Gruppe heute... und 'ne ganze Menge neue Gesichter
> 
> Gibt's jemanden der die Wellnesgruppe Guiden möchte ???
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg und KFLer,

bin heute abend dabei. 
Da ich keinesfalls Schnellness fahren werde, kann ich die "Easygroup" im Sinne des KFL-Wellness übernehmen. 
Niemand wird überfordert sein.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juli 2007)

Ansonsten kann ggf. auch [email protected] guiden. Er will ebenfalls 19 Uhr erscheinen.


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juli 2007)

Na das hört sich doch gut an  

Entscheiden wir das ganze doch einfach in alter KFL-Manier am Treffpunkt  

Bis gleich
Jörg


----------



## Rhoder (18. Juli 2007)

Kein Problem....man sieht sich um 19 Uhr...fahre auch Wellness...


----------



## Pepin (18. Juli 2007)

euch viel spaß ich bin heute auf den petersberg und drachenfels mit dem rennrad.
sehen uns dann im winter wieder  ist ja nicht mehr lange

oder bei gelegentlichen einkehrschwüngen wie in der Sieglinde


----------



## ralf (18. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Entscheiden wir das ganze doch einfach in alter KFL-Manier am Treffpunkt



... genau.

Und ich denke - wer auch immer das Guiding der Wellnessgruppe macht, es sollte in Guidos Abwesenheit eine erfahrene KFL-Kraft sein, um den KFL-Spirit und -Level möglichst punktgenau zu treffen. 

Bis gleich,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## ralf (18. Juli 2007)

... so, simma wieder zurück.

Viel gibt es von der Wellnessgruppe nicht zu berichten. Besten Dank an die Mitfahrer. Die Aufzählung spare ich mir hier jetzt, da ich nicht mehr alle Namen präsent habe und niemanden mit einem Fragezeichen belegen möchte.  
Ich fand, daß wir auf unseren Trails im KF und auf dem Lüderich bestens harmoniert haben.  

Großen Dank an *Coguide Peter*, der auf dem Lüderich einen erheblichen Teil des *"Quälnessparts"* übernommen hat.  
Ich habe hier mal wieder Neues kennengelernt.   Dabei dachte ich doch (fast) alles zu kennen.  

Daten:

AVS 15,0
Hm 593
Km 37

Bis nächste Woche, ich möchte euch alle dann wiedersehen!

Gruß Ralf 

*PS: Nein - die Tour war nicht uphilllastig.* Wir sind unten bei NULL wieder angekommen.


----------



## meidon (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich mich dahin entschieden habe, was ich für ein Bike nehme, sieht wohl nach einem Cube TEAM/LTD aus, und wie ich es bezahle bin ich dabei!  

Ist die Tour für einen "Neuling" zu schaffen? Sportlich bin ich,nur mit dem Radl...


----------



## Rhoder (19. Juli 2007)

Wir fahren am Freitag, den 20.7. ab Treff Parkplatz Königsforst 18.30 Uhr eine ca. 2 Stunden Trainingsrunde (Range techn.Anfänger bis  Wellnessgruppenniveau) und machen je nach Wunsch von techn. Übungsstrecken bis Konditions/Bergtraining. 
Wir würden uns freuen wenn mal von den "Profis" des Mittwochstreffs jemand mitkommt um mit techn. Ratschlägen unser Fahrkönnen verbessern würde...

Da ich nicht weiss wer diesen Threat hier alles liest möchte ich auch mal bemerken , das wir (mannl.+ weiblich um die 50 J.) nicht mehr zu den jungen Wilden gehören und würden uns freuen wenn wir hiermit mal Mitleser motivieren könnten mitzufahren , die sich entweder nicht trauten aufgrund des Fachgesimpels was in den Foren öfters herrscht oder bisher dachten das wär nur was für 25 Jährige ... dem ist nicht so...
Also lieber mal testen und mitfahren als alleine im Wald rumdüsen ...
Ich werde gleichzeitig mal einen neuen Beitrag im Forum dazu eröffnen, damit wir hier in den Mittwochstreff keinen Durcheinander reinbringen.
Liebe Grüße 

Rhoder und Annelena


----------



## cool_aj (19. Juli 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> oder bisher dachten das wär nur was für 25 Jährige ... dem ist nicht so...


och schade...
oder bezieht sich das jetzt uf die Freitagsgruppe? Bin schon etwas verwirrt jetzt...
Ich lese hier schon länger mit und trage mich mit dem steten Gedanke bei euch bald mit zu fahren. Das ganze scheitert aber bislang an der fehlenden Kopfbedeckung. Die wird wohl erst nach unserem Sommerurlaub finanzierbar sein.
Wie sieht denn so die Altersstruktur bei der Mittwochsgruppe aus? Oder ist das der angesprochene 50er-Schnitt?
Ich bin übrigens 27, aber dann wohl Mitte August erstmal wellness-Fahrer.

Schönen Gruß
AJ


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2007)

@cool_aj

ich glaube die jüngsten sind so um die zwanzig, die ältesten um die 50. dazwischen ist alles vorhanden. außerdem: biken verbindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2007)

Da haben die Wellnässer aber ordentlich was geleistet: 600hm... Respekt  Bei uns waren es unwesentlich mehr, dafür war die Strecke etwas länger, irgendwas um die 45km.

@Rhoder
Momentan lässt es die Zeit bei mir leider nicht zu. Aber nach dem 24-Stunden-Rennen Anfang August können wir uns mal etwas überlegen von wegen kleineren Techniktipps und so. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja dann ein paar "Schlüsselstellen" in eure Tour einbauen die wir dann abfahren.

Anbei das Profil der Schnellnässer.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2007)

cool_aj schrieb:


> ...der angesprochene 50er-Schnitt?...



  sooo schnell fahren die nun wirklich nicht, das schafft nicht mal Jörg @Schnegge..... 

Ich denke, der Altersschnitt wird so knapp über 30 liegen. Aber das Alter hat überhaupt nix mit der Fitness zu tun, eher mit der Regelmäßigkeit, mit der man auf dem Rad sitzt.
Will sagen, 3x20km die Woche sind besser als 1x60km.


----------



## Rhoder (19. Juli 2007)

Oh danke Kao, das wär toll... bei den normaler Touren hier hat man ja keine Zeit dafür, was ja auch ok ist weil man die Strecke schaffen will mit der Gruppe.


----------



## cool_aj (19. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @cool_aj
> 
> ich glaube die jüngsten sind so um die zwanzig, die ältesten um die 50. dazwischen ist alles vorhanden. außerdem: biken verbindet



Hi!
Ja, ich hoffe, ihr habt mich nicht flasch verstanden. Bin gerne mit älteren zusammen, war nur etwas verwirrt von dem post bzgl. der Freitags-Gruppe.

Also dann auf bald, so bald ich einen Helm habe.


----------



## Rhoder (19. Juli 2007)

cool_aj schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ja, ich hoffe, ihr habt mich nicht flasch verstanden. Bin gerne mit älteren zusammen, war nur etwas verwirrt von dem post bzgl. der Freitags-Gruppe.
> 
> Also dann auf bald, so bald ich einen Helm habe.



Was verwirrt dich denn da so in deinen jungen Jahren  

Ja wir Älterren haben auch MTB und Computer und dürfen schonmal mitfahren  
Aber es gibt keine Freitagsgruppe! Da musst du nochmal lesen, es findet jetzt am Freitag eine kurzfristig eingetragene Trainingstour statt bisher mit uns 2...
Mal zur Erklärung ohne das du alle 5000 Beiträge hier lesen musst:
Der Threat hier bezieht sich generell auf "Leichte Touren Königsforst" , aber zu 83 % auf die Mittwochgruppe Wellness und Schnellness...Es werden aber auch Wochenendtouren und Zwischendurchtouren hier besprochen an anderen Tagen..

Gruß Rhoder


----------



## kringfingel (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe es ja gestern endlich geschafft und bin zum ersten mal mitgefahren. Und ich muss hier kurz anmerken, dass die Tour, allem voran das Guiding und die Strecke, absolut super waren!! Vielen Dank nochmal an Schnegge.

Wir werden uns wohl bald wiedersehen.

Grüße
Michel


----------



## tomato007 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin per Zufall auf diesen Thread gestossen und will und kann nicht die ganzen Beiträge durchlesen. Gibt es am kommenden Samstag (21.07.07) oder Sonntag morgen (22.07.07.) eine mittlere Runde mit vielleicht bis 50 km und 1000 Hm, bei der man sich anschliessen könnte? Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?
Sollte nicht nur Wellness sein, bin aber kein Rennfahrer  und auch schon deutlich über 40 
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## meidon (19. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ...
> Anbei das Profil der Schnellnässer.



Welchen Tacho hast du MTB-KAO?


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2007)

meidon schrieb:


> Welchen Tacho hast du MTB-KAO?



Ich habe einen HAC4 Pro Plus. Lohnt sich aber nur, wenn du auch einen Pulsmesser und Trittfrequenz brauchst. Ansonsten tut es auch der CM436. Bzw. in beiden Fällen eventuell die Nachfolgemodelle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. Juli 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So wohl alle noch im Urlaub.... oder was? Guido .... wo bist du




Hier  bin ich und es geht nun auch wieder los. Nach dem ersten Teil unseres Sommerurlaubs  und einer kleinen Investition in dringend notwendige  Fahrradteile _(für das Geld hätte ich beim Lebensmittel  etc. - Discounter ein Komplett - MTB  und 2 Kästen Bier bekommen  ) _geht es wieder weiter mit Ü 10 - Ü 50 MTB Touren im Königsforst und der Umgebung. Mein Programm steht übrigens auf *easy++++* da ich seit drei Wochen nicht mehr nennenswert auf einem Fahrrad gesessen habe.

 Danke auch an meine tolle Mitschrauberin ... das war die mit Abstand _relaxeste_ und daher auch erfolgreichste Reparatur meines Lebens.   

Schönen Sonntag an Alle und einen netten Wochenanfang .  Hier        geht es zur Anmeldung.


----------



## Pepin (22. Juli 2007)

schön dich zurück auf dem bike zu sehen, ab das stimmt als ich bei dir vor der tür vorbeigekommen bin sahst du sehr relaxt aus


----------



## meidon (22. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...
> Schönen Sonntag an Alle und einen netten Wochenanfang .  Hier        geht es zur Anmeldung.



Wenn mein Bike bis Mittwoch da ist bin ich dabei!
Mal ne Frage am Rande, bekommt man ein 22" Bike wenn man die Räder abmacht in einen Smart 42?


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (23. Juli 2007)

Hi oli, 

frag mal den @Balu Stefan, der packt seine bikes  (Größe 18"/M) auch immer in seinen smart fourtwo. 
Also mal sehn ob´s klappt und hoffentlich bis Mittwoch. 
Hab selber nen Z3 mit 180 Liter Kofferraum und Biketransport geht auch, aber bin durch die ganze Umbauaktion bei Anfahrt mit dem bike(14 km) nur etwa 10-15 min schneller am Treff. Hab´s mir dieses Jahr immer erspart um komme also mit dem Bike zum Treff.
VG Helmut


----------



## meidon (23. Juli 2007)

Bei mir wäre das von Bickendorf aus, wären auch nur 14km.

Bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher ob ich 1000 für ein Bike ausgeben soll, obwohl ich zu 85% weiß das es mir spass machen wird. Es kommt dann ja auch noch einiges dazu. 
Eine Hose, wenn dann ein Tacho, vllt. mit Höhenmesser. Licht, und Werkzeug, etc.
Wären dann auch wieder 200. 
Dann doch die Tauchausrüstung verkaufen.


----------



## Montana (23. Juli 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> schön dich zurück auf dem bike zu sehen, aber das stimmt als ich bei dir vor der tür vorbeigekommen bin sahst du sehr relaxt aus



Ja Micha stimmt wirklich   ... relaxen ist schon sehr wichtig ... nur dann ist der Geist frei für die schönen Dinge im Leben  

Wie ist das Mittwoch bei Dir  : RR oder MTB ? Ich glaube ich weiss es schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (23. Juli 2007)

guckst du hier:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/radlertermine.html


----------



## bikekiller (23. Juli 2007)

Moin liebe KFL´er !

Wo bleibt die berüchtigte Montagstour im LMB ? Wetter = Regen = Pausentag ? Schade eigentlich. Mittwoch geht das aber wieder los oder ? Anbei wen es interessiert mein Bericht zur Solo Transalp 2007:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290198

Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www.biketags.de/html/transalp_2007.html


----------



## Montana (23. Juli 2007)

Welcome back liebe _bikekiller_ 

Montagsrunde = Regen = findet statt ... wäre richtig  Was sind wir im Winter bei Sauwetter unterwegs gewesen  

_Bernhardwalter_ hat sich in letzter Zeit für das Wiedererwachen der Motagsrunde stark gemacht ist aber zur Zeit wohl noch in der Schweiz wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Mittwochs gehts wie gewohnt weiter. Wer lange gefehlt hat ist ... _bikekiller_. 

Übrigens : Schöne ... sogar sehr schöne Fotos  

*EDITH :*  Toller Bericht und so ....


----------



## Delgado (23. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _Bernhardwalter_ hat sich in letzter Zeit für das Wiedererwachen der Motagsrunde stark gemacht ist aber zur Zeit wohl noch in der Schweiz wenn ich mich nicht irre.




Nöööö, in der Schweiz isser nich mehr .... da hammer ihn gestern morgen rausgekehrt.  




@Bernhard, wir haben dann gestern noch das Guggishörnli* bezwungen und den benachbarten Hügel  

Zur Belohnung Durften wir danach auf der A5 einem 1,5-stündigem Hubschraubär-Rettungseinsatz zuschaun  

*.. dass die Schwyzer immer alles verniedlichen müssen .... tztztz ..


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Juli 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Moin liebe KFL´er !
> 
> Wo bleibt die berüchtigte Montagstour im LMB ? Wetter = Regen = Pausentag ? Schade eigentlich.



Hallo bin auch wieder da ,

habe gerade eine Tour eingetragen,jetzt aber los anmelden.
Dann bis nachher,sollte der Termin zu früh sein kann ich ihn nach hinten verschieben,bitte melden.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (23. Juli 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo bin auch wieder da ,
> 
> habe gerade eine Tour eingetragen,jetzt aber los anmelden.
> Dann bis nachher,sollte der Termin zu früh sein kann ich ihn nach hinten verschieben,bitte melden.
> ...



Wecome back  Bernhard und viel Spass bei eurer Montagsrunde. Super, dass es wieder weitergeht.  

Wir werden wohl später auch ein wenig gaaannz gemütlich durch die Gegend cruisen.


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Juli 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nöööö, in der Schweiz isser nich mehr .... da hammer ihn gestern morgen rausgekehrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Micha & Iris,

der zweite Hügel heißt " Schwendiberg " wenn ich mich nicht irre 

Wir haben den Stau mit Glück über die B3/36 bis hinter Karlruhe bestens umfahren. als Abschluß waren wir noch in unserer Stamm-Pizzeria mit einem netten Urlaubsausklang.
Mal sehen vieleicht gibt es noch ein Nachtreffen,wäre schon dafür,war eine schöne Zeit.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Juli 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo bin auch wieder da ,
> 
> habe gerade eine Tour eingetragen,jetzt aber los anmelden.
> Dann bis nachher,sollte der Termin zu früh sein kann ich ihn nach hinten verschieben,bitte melden.
> ...



Hm, da ist im LMB aber irgendwas durcheinander geraten.  
Ich stehe für die Tour heute Abend als Teilnehmer drin und hab mich gar nicht eingetragen.
Und Pepin hatte wohl auch was anderes vor...

Gruß
Ralf

PS: Willkommen zurück, Bernhard!


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Juli 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hm, da ist im LMB aber irgendwas durcheinander geraten.
> Ich stehe für die Tour heute Abend als Teilnehmer drin und hab mich gar nicht eingetragen.
> Und Pepin hatte wohl auch was anderes vor...
> 
> ...




Sorry habe wohl vergessen die Teilnehmer aus dem alten Termin zu löschen  bin wohl immer noch in Urlaubsstimmung .
Die Tour findet trotzdem statt also anmelden 

Gruß 
Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. Juli 2007)

Hey Bernhard und Micha, ich hoffe ihr hattet dieses mal richtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Aber Gerd war ja auch nicht dabei, oder?  Freue mich schon auf Berichte. Werde nächstes Jahr auch wieder Bikerurlaub einplanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hey Bernhard und Micha, ich hoffe ihr hattet dieses mal richtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Aber Gerd war ja auch nicht dabei, oder?  Freue mich schon auf Berichte. Werde nächstes Jahr auch wieder Bikerurlaub einplanen.



Ja, Wetter war erstaunlich gut  

Nur an dem Tag, an dem Gerd ursprünglich nachkommen wollte, hat's geregnet   

Ansonsten alles wie gehabt  Ich nüchtere so langsam erst aus ... 

Neu diesmal: Der (mit unseren Kids) angelegte Bikepark direkt auf der Terasse.
Nach 2 Weizen und 6 Kölsch bin ich dann auch mal über die Bretter, die über mehrere Bierfässer (leer) gelegt waren, auf die Mauer gefahren; Von dort aus gings dann im Dropp an's Fässchen zum nachtanken  

Gibt nette Videos und Bilder davon.

Werde mal die geplante CD abwarten ....  

Schön, wenn Du nächstes Jahr wieder dabei wärest.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Juli 2007)

Die Montagsrunde,

Nachfrage,Angebot - Gertrud wo warst denn Du ???war doch bestes KFL Wetter  

Es trafen sich an der Buud

Jörg @Schnegge
Heinz @ Heio
Bernhard @bernhardwalter

wir fuhren die übliche Montagsrunde mit anfänglichen Wegen durch den KF mit einem schönen Tempo.
Nach anfänglichem Regen kam sogar die Sonne zeitweise hervor und mit dem seltenen Seitenwind fuhr es sich nochmal so schön.

61,0 Km   in 2 h 31 min  Fahrzeit

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2007)

Das Wetter sieht ja wirklich vielversprechend für heute Abend aus.  

Ich beabsichtige mal wieder die _nette flowige easytrail _Tour zur Hardt incl._ minibikepark _ zu fahren. Ist ja auch logisch da ... der _Kettenfresser_  auch mal wieder dabei ist. Zum Schluss werden wir natürlich auch wieder ein wenig durch den KF cruisen. 

VG und bis heute Abend.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht ja wirklich vielversprechend für heute Abend aus.
> 
> Ich beabsichtige mal wieder die _nette flowige easytrail _Tour zur Hardt incl._ minibikepark _ zu fahren. Ist ja auch logisch da ... der _Kettenfresser_  auch mal wieder dabei ist. Zum Schluss werden wir natürlich auch wieder ein wenig durch den KF cruisen.
> 
> VG und bis heute Abend.



Du weißt was ich will


----------



## Montana (25. Juli 2007)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Du weißt was ich will



Hmm ... stimmt ... dann kommt also wieder das ganze _*harte*_ Programm


----------



## Balu. (25. Juli 2007)

Wellness in Kurzform, heute vom "Kamerakind" Stefan :

Trail 1

Trail 2

"Spasspark"

Trail 3

In die Grube

aus der Grube

Trail 4

Matschetrail

Schlussstück


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juli 2007)

Kein Video, dafür das gewohnte Profil für die Schnellnesser... Es war wie immer


----------



## ralf (25. Juli 2007)

Balu. schrieb:


> Wellness in Kurzform, heute vom "Kamerakind" Stefan :
> 
> Trail 1
> 
> ...



... hey Stefan! Goile Videos!  

Irgendwie glaube ich ab und an im Hintergrund "Darth Vader" zu hören.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Redking (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo hier meine Bilder und das Video









































So es war schön aber die 74 Kilometer schlauchen schon. 

Gute Nacht
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2007)

Guido was soll ich sagen , 
wieder viele neue und alt bekannte Gesichter gesehen  . Nett Unterhalten  , nützliche Tip´s erhalten  und weiter an meiner Kondition gearbeitet.  
Mal wieder eine sehr schöne Hardt Runde ( bis aus das eine  ) und Anfang August ( 08.08.07 ) bin ich wieder dabei  ( da dann vielleicht keine Hardt Runde  sondern mal wieder Lüderich   ) aber schön Langsam !!! 

P.S:. Schöne Fotos und Videos


----------



## Montana (28. Juli 2007)

Kleiner Rückblick  

Danke an Alle für mitfahren.  Es war mal wieder extrem nett in zwei solch großen Gruppen  durch den KF und die Umgebung zu düsen. _Jörg @ Schnegge _wollte ja mit mit seinen Leuten an die Agger und wir hatten die Hardt.

Danke sehr an _Balu_ für die tollen Vids und an_ Redking_ für vid und Bilder. Danke an _Kettenfresser_ für die netten Worte.

Nächte Woche ist Jörg in Urlaub. Daher wird noch ein Schnellness guide gesucht. 
Ansonsten fahren alle mit mir und wenn wir tagelang unterwegs sind  

Hier ist der Termin zum flotten Eintragen


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Nächte Woche ist Jörg in Urlaub. Daher wird noch ein Schnellness guide gesucht.
> Ansonsten fahren alle mit mir und wenn wir tagelang unterwegs sind



ich werde, das 24h-rennen im blick, auch nur locker wellness fahren. das wochenende wird anstrengend genug  daher falle ich als ersatzguide aus.


----------



## meidon (28. Juli 2007)

Hat denn keiner ein 20/22" Bike übrig um einmal ne runde mitzufahren?

Wäre ein HT oder Fully für die Strekcen im KF besser geeignet?


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich werde, das 24h-rennen im blick, auch nur locker wellness fahren. das wochenende wird anstrengend genug  daher falle ich als ersatzguide aus.



Hmmm ... kein Problem Lars Du bist natürlich überall gerne gesehen. Andererseits kannst Du als Schnellness guide ja das Tempo bestimmen und es auch da relativ ruhig angehen lassen.

*@ meidon*

Habe selber leider nur ein bike und das ist auch noch öfter defekt.  
Zur bike - Wahl : Manche meinen man kann im KF auch mit einem Klapprad rumfahren.


----------



## meidon (29. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ meidon*
> ...Zur bike - Wahl : Manche meinen man kann im KF auch mit einem Klapprad rumfahren.



Es geht um die Rahmen wahl, möchte ja Später mehr fahren als nur im KF. So ein AlpenX reizen mich jetzt schon. Das Bike soll nicht nur für eine Sache gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmm ... kein Problem Lars Du bist natürlich überall gerne gesehen. Andererseits kannst Du als Schnellness guide ja das Tempo bestimmen und es auch da relativ ruhig angehen lassen.
> 
> *@ meidon*
> 
> ...



Angesichts der weggeworfenen Klappräder, die ich schon im KF gefunden habe, schienen da die ehemaligen Besitzer anderer Meinung zu sein.


----------



## ralf (29. Juli 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Zur bike - Wahl : Manche meinen man kann im KF auch mit einem Klapprad rumfahren.



... na, na, na Guido. 

130 mm v + h sollten es schon sein. 
... Sonst hat der Ärmste im KF doch keine Chance ...  ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## meidon (29. Juli 2007)

Zur Auswahl würden stehen, cube ltd team oder ein giant reign 2006, ein freund hat dies und ist total zufrieden.......


----------



## ralf (29. Juli 2007)

meidon schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl würden stehen, cube ltd team oder ein giant reign 2006, ein freund hat dies und ist total zufrieden.......



Hey Meidon,

das Bike das Du benutzen willst spielt doch eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. *Du solltest Dich darauf halt wohl fühlen.* Auch aufwändige Federsysteme gehören m.E. eher zur Kategorie "nice to have". Die richtige Fahrtechnik ist auch durch noch so viel Technik begrenzt ersetzbar. So fahre ich z.B. auch in den Alpen mit kompromißloser XC-Geometrie.
Außerdem was heißt überhaupt Alpen?  
Die unterscheiden sich vom Königsforst doch nur durch mehr Hm und i.d.R. trockenere Wege.  

Also, wenn es nicht gerade ein Baumarktbike ist, sollte jedes passende MTB recht sein.

Gruß Ralf  

PS: Wenn Du das Thema mehr vertiefen möchtest, empfehle ich Dir den Technikbereich des Forums. Dort sind die Materialkenner unterwegs.


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Juli 2007)

@ all,

ich baue gerade neue Verschleißteile in mein Bike ein,suche ein noch gut erhaltenes Ritzel wie dieses hier:
Großes Ersatzkettenblatt mit 44 Zähnen für die FC-M 760 Kurbel.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (29. Juli 2007)

fahre das giant selber, aber das 2007 modell, das 2006 hängt doch noch eher in der freeride spur und ist sehr schwer

fahre das http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/mountain/229/27706/

sehr zufrieden


----------



## Redking (30. Juli 2007)

meidon schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner ein 20/22" Bike übrig um einmal ne runde mitzufahren?
> 
> Wäre ein HT oder Fully für die Strekcen im KF besser geeignet?



Hallo meidon,
wäre wenn nur ein 19" Bike.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Montana (1. August 2007)

Hmmmm ....  18 Leute werdens heute wohl werden  und das bei bestem Wetter  

Also nochmal : Wir starten um *19:00 * und werden zwei Gruppen haben. Eine Leichte _(zu der auch passionierte Frühstarter noch nachgemeldet werden können) _und eine etwas Schnellere . Für die Schnellere wird noch ein guide gesucht aber das dürfte kein Problem sein und locker vor Ort entschieden werden können.  

Ich plane eine ganz ruhige _Sunnybubbles_  kompatible Tour ein. KF und die Gegend um die Forsbacher Mühle soll es werden.

Bitte an etwas Licht für den Rückweg denken. Ich möchte spätestens 22:00 Uhr am Parkplatz zurück sein. Das heisst wir werden auf eine effektive Fahrzeit von höchstens 2.30 Std kommen. Das Ganze bei ca. 300 hms und 30 -35 km.

Ich freue mich auf euch


----------



## meidon (1. August 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo meidon,
> wäre wenn nur ein 19" Bike.
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus



Würde ich auch nehmen!!!  

Habe deinen Post leider erst jetzt gesehen, würde heute abend gerne mitfahren!!!!!
Am besten kurzer anruf, Nr. per PM.

oli


----------



## meidon (1. August 2007)

Doppelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunnybubbles (1. August 2007)

yeay ich habs geschafft!!   
danke für die 99,9%ig sunnybubbles kompatible tour.. war echt schön. 
und jetzt, da ich weiß, dass ich ja eigentlich gar nichts dafür kann, dass ich so lahm bin.. macht das ganze noch viel mehr spass. ich bin einfach zu jung! so einfach ist das 
lg
Kerstin


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. August 2007)

da hat peter doch eine schöne abwechslungsreiche tour hingelegt. ich hoffe, ihr seid noch alle gut nach hause gekommen. anbei wie immer die grafik. und kerstin... die jüngste bei uns in der gruppe war noch jünger als du. also keine ausreden mehr


----------



## kringfingel (2. August 2007)

ja, das war wieder arg schön heute, und auch sehr viele nette Leute kennengelernt.

Allerdings waren zum Schluss nicht mehr so wirklich alle da, ich hoffe vor allem dass der Mundo, der ganz ohne Lampe unterwegs war, noch gut nach Hause gekommen ist.

so long, gut n8
michel


----------



## peter1bike (2. August 2007)

Kurzer Tourbericht der well-between-schnellnessgruppe:
wir fuhren mit 14 MTBlern los.
Durch den KF über die Sülz rüber, den Lüderich hoch,
dann die Abfahrt nach Bleifeld runter,wieder hoch nach Durbusch und am Tennisplatz die Abfahrt runter, am Naafshäuschen die Agger lang bis Lohmar.Nachdem wir Helmut und Lars verabschiedet hatten,
kurze den Radweg Richtung Rösrath, über die A3 am Forsthaus vorbei in die Wahner Heide. Am Holzwerk sind wir 12 dann den Rennweg Richtung Heimat gefahren. Leider, leider haben wir beim nächste Halt feststellen müssen, das wir 3 MTBler verloren.
Mundo und das Pärchen waren leider nicht mehr dabei. Wir sind dann den Rennweg nochmal in beide Richtungen gefahren, leider ohne Erfolg.
*Schreibt doch mal kurz, ob Ihr ebenfalls gut angekommen seit.*
Da fahren wir 50 km zusammen und auf den letzten 3,5 km dann das.
Ja,ja das letzte "Viertel Stündchen".
Hat mir aber mit so einer großen Gruppe wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Vielen Dank an Alle fürs mitfahren.

Bei der nächsten Tour bitte nochmal der Hinweis: *Lämpchen unbedingt mitbringen *
Eine gute Nacht wünscht Euch 
Peter


----------



## wasnu (2. August 2007)

wow, super tolle Tour war das gestern abend. Sehr abwechslungsreich, so gut wie keine Straße gefahren, klasse Wetter, nette Leute kennengelernt... und das alles im wunderschönen Bergischen Land. Vielen Dank noch mal an unseren Guide Peter.
Bis nächste Woche
Michael


----------



## Sunnybubbles (2. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> und kerstin... die jüngste bei uns in der gruppe war noch jünger als du. also keine ausreden mehr



psssssst.... muss doch keiner wissen..


----------



## Montana (6. August 2007)

Danke Dir _Kerstin _für die netten Worte und ... na bitte ... geht doch  

*Kleiner Rückblick :*

Diesmal ohne _Jörg_ zeigte sich erstmalig eine deutlich grössere Schnellnessgruppe wie sonst   Ich wusste es ja immer  ..._ Peter_ hatte natürlich auch auf ein mittleres Tempo und gringere Schwierigkeiten hingewiesen. Wir Wellnessminderheit  fuhren dann eben diese 100 % sunnybubbles kompatible tour und waren glücklich  Tolle trails und lustige Reparaturen _( Steine im Reifen   )_ dazu viel Palaver  und Gekreische .. 

*.... und das Schönste ist :    * Mittwoch geht es wieder weiter 

Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren  



Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> yeay ich habs geschafft!!
> danke für die 99,9%ig sunnybubbles kompatible tour.. war echt schön.
> und jetzt, da ich weiß, dass ich ja eigentlich gar nichts dafür kann, dass ich so lahm bin.. macht das ganze noch viel mehr spass. ich bin einfach zu jung! so einfach ist das
> lg
> Kerstin


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. August 2007)

Schade immer noch keine Anmeldungen 
na dann werde ich halt alleine unterwegs,wenn das Wetter so schön bleibt,mir eine riesen Portion Eis gönnen und als Energieauffüller ein leckeres Weizenbier.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## kringfingel (6. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Kleiner Rückblick :*



sagt mal, hat sich eigentlich irgendeiner der vermissten von letzter Woche mal bemerkbar gemacht? Hätte mich ja schon mal interessiert was da eigentlich los war und wie die 3 auf einmal weg sein konnten..

bis denn
michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. August 2007)

kringfingel schrieb:


> sagt mal, hat sich eigentlich irgendeiner der vermissten von letzter Woche mal bemerkbar gemacht? Hätte mich ja schon mal interessiert was da eigentlich los war und wie die 3 auf einmal weg sein konnten..
> 
> bis denn
> michel




Sorry  Michel    ... ich weiss leider auch nichts  Sowas sollte aber nicht passieren  ... Zur Vorbeugung bzw. für Notfälle haben wir da diese KFL-MTB- Tourer Handy Liste die vom Ralf gepflegt wird. Leider fehlen noch einige Einträge und dann kann in diesen Fällen auch kein Kontakt hergestelt werden.

*@ BernhardWalter*

Sorry ... bin etwas müde und habe ein lädiertes Knie. Wir waren wohl zu lange beim _Street-Life_  in Lev


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. August 2007)

@ BernhardWalter

Sorry ... bin etwas müde und habe ein lädiertes Knie. Wir waren wohl zu lange beim [I schrieb:
			
		

> Street-Life[/I]  in Lev




@Montana

was ist passiert?  
Gute Besserung dann bis Mittwoch 

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## kringfingel (6. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Sorry  Michel    ... ich weiss leider auch nichts  Sowas sollte aber nicht passieren  ... Zur Vorbeugung bzw. für Notfälle haben wir da diese KFL-MTB- Tourer Handy Liste die vom Ralf gepflegt wird. Leider fehlen noch einige Einträge und dann kann in diesen Fällen auch kein Kontakt hergestelt werden.



oh ja, da fehlt meine dann sicherlich auch. Welchen Nick hat denn der Ralf? Dann schick ich ihm meine Nummer mal als PN.

michel


----------



## Montana (6. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @Montana
> 
> was ist passiert?
> Gute Besserung dann bis Mittwoch
> ...



Danke Dir Bernhard ... Tja eigentlich ist nichts Besonderes passiert. Wir haben gestern in Leverkusen  *etwas *gefeiert und gesungen und getanzt. In der Nacht tat dann das Knie weh. Nun wird es eingerieben und gepflegt. Mittwoch dürfte wieder alles gut sein. Dir viel Spaß bei Deiner Runde. Da melden sich bestimmt noch ein paar Leute an ... ganz sicher  



			
				kringfingel schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> 
> oh ja, da fehlt meine dann sicherlich auch. Welchen Nick hat denn der Ralf? Dann schick ich ihm meine Nummer mal als PN.
> 
> michel




Das ist *der* ralf
 Der aktualisiert und kümmert sich in seriöster Art und Weise um die Liste.


----------



## kringfingel (6. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Das ist *der* ralf



ah so, du meinst also wirklich einfach ralf.  super. danke.

michel


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. August 2007)

OK,dann dir alles Gute Guido,bis Mittwoch

Das Wetter hier in Rath wird schlechter sieht ordendlich nach Gewitter aus,habe leider keine Regenkleidung heute morgen eingeplant,sodaß ich die Tour canceln werde.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GIANTAC2 (6. August 2007)

Gute Nachrichten: Die Bikes der 3 vermissten "Schnellness-Fahrer" hat man ja jetzt gefunden. Nur, von den Fahrern bisher keine Spur. Nicht einmal eine kleine Blutspur. Aber, ein bißchen Verlust gibt es ja immer...

Nein, nein, das war natürlich ein kleines Späßle !!! Dank GPS haben wir, GIANTAC2 und KoraTec (mit Licht !) über  "guide-yourself" auch das Ziel erreicht, nur nicht mehr so schnell. Das Küken hatte einen kleinen Körnermangel ... Futtert immer zu wenig.

"The third man" ist unterwegs (L353; Radweg) Richtung Heimat abgebogen.


----------



## Ladyonblack (7. August 2007)

Hallo, und hat die erste Tour geklappt??? Ich würde gerne mitfahren . Habe schon länger nicht mehr im Sattel gesessen und bin daher "eingerostet", aber das will ich ändern!!! Falls Ihr in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen was plant, bin ich dabei .


----------



## Pepin (7. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> OK,dann dir alles Gute Guido,bis Mittwoch
> 
> Das Wetter hier in Rath wird schlechter sieht ordendlich nach Gewitter aus,habe leider keine Regenkleidung heute morgen eingeplant,sodaß ich die Tour canceln werde.
> 
> ...



ah hatte euch schon an der bud vermisst, wir waren da und es war trocken sind 72km gedüst.

aber seit wann schaut ihr denn montags auf das wetter


----------



## kringfingel (7. August 2007)

mal was ganz anderes, falls jemand lust über den Tellerrand zu gucken und mal ausnahmsweise nicht im Königsforst zu fahren 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3945672#post3945672

Ich suche noch nen Mitfahrer für übernächstes Wochenende.


Grüße
Michel


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (7. August 2007)

Hi Michel,

schau mal hier, wollte selber auch mitfahren: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4870


hätte auch am WE (ggf.Freitag der Mo) auch Zeit zum biken.
Fahre aber erstmal am Mi wie gewohnt  nach Brück zum KFL-Treff um 19 Uhr.
Also bis dahin oder nochmal melden.

VG Helmut


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. August 2007)

Hallo KFLer,

eine kleine Gruppe der Mittwochsfahrer hatte sich im Team *Rookies on Ring *zusammengeschlossen, die 24 Stunden am Nürburgring zu erradeln. Im einzelnen waren dies

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
und meine Wenigkeit.

Es war ein super Wochenende    Erzählungen aus erster Hand gibt es am Mittwoch, diesmal wirklich beim *Wellness*.

So long
Lars


----------



## kringfingel (7. August 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Hi Michel,
> 
> schau mal hier, wollte selber auch mitfahren:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4870
> ...



Servus Helmut,

am kommenden Wochenende kann ich nicht, ich mein das danach (18.). Aber wir sehn uns wohl erstmal am Mittwoch 

michel


----------



## Sunnybubbles (7. August 2007)

huhu guido, 
das wird ja morgen mal wieder ne schlammschlacht bei bestem wellnesswetter


----------



## Montana (8. August 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> huhu guido,
> das wird ja morgen mal wieder ne *schlammschlacht bei bestem wellnesswetter*



Stimmt auffallend   das wird sowas von *G E I L*  

Fehlen nur noch die Anmeldungen von der _sunnybubbles_ und ihrem Kerl 

*@ Alle *

Die Tour findet in jedem Fall statt ... notfalls wird es nicht ganz so lang


----------



## migster (8. August 2007)

Ja war eine Schlammschlacht per excellence  
Aber hat mir sehr gut gefallen .. Wenn auch ein wenig zu nass
Bis demnächst und
LG
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (8. August 2007)

das war eine klare 5 auf ralf's matsch-o-meter. noch zwei stunden regen und wir hätten die sechs erreicht  trotz allem haben sich wieder eine menge nette biker und und eine -in eingefunden. mir hat's wieder spaß gemacht  

anbei wie immer das profil der tour.

c u next week


----------



## Montana (13. August 2007)

*@ Alle * * ... ist mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Auswärtsspiel am Mittwoch*

Früher    haben´se ihre Werbung noch hier reingeschrieben.
Jetzt muss das der _Montana_ schon selber tun.  Nä, wat wor dat dann fröher ....  

Ich starte jedenfalls ausnahmsweise am Mittwoch hier und möchte euch das Spektakel auch sehr empfehlen.





Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Das TTL (ex MTM) feiert seinen *​
> * 2. Geburtstag! ** *​
> 
> *Aus diesem Anlass gibt es am Mittwoch, dem 15.08.2007, um 18.00 Uhr eine Revival-Geburtstagstour: *
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. August 2007)

*Gute Idee, Guido  ! Alle KFL'ler sind natürlich herzlichst eingeladen. Unser Werbeetat für dieses Jahr ist leider schon aufgebraucht, daher die Einschränkung der Ankündigung auf einen (eigenen) Thread  .*

*Aber unsere Reaktionszeit unter 60 Minuten auf einen Post des KFL-Teams beweist doch eindeutig, wie sehr Euer Thread unter Beobachtung des TTL liegt  ...*


----------



## hama687 (13. August 2007)

man oh man ich wilkl auch wieder mal mittwochs biken können driss arbeitszeit


----------



## Montana (13. August 2007)

Wenn ich die bisher angemeldeten Personen  auf der Liste sehe, muss ich sagen : 

Dieser Termin ist einfach ein *M U S S *  

Und  KF ist eben KF ... ob König oder Kotten ... wir sollten uns zusammenrotten   ... ohjeh ...  

Danke fürs Beobachten des _spamlosen_ Kölner Threads  

*
En Frog : * _    Wat is no eintlich mit däm gröne Krad   ? ? ? _ 




Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Gute Idee, Guido  ! Alle KFL'ler sind natürlich herzlichst eingeladen. Unser Werbeetat für dieses Jahr ist leider schon aufgebraucht, daher die Einschränkung der Ankündigung auf einen (eigenen) Thread  .*
> 
> *Aber unsere Reaktionszeit unter 60 Minuten auf einen Post des KFL-Teams beweist doch eindeutig, wie sehr Euer Thread unter Beobachtung des TTL liegt  ...*


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. August 2007)

@ all,

wie gewünscht habe ich den Montagstermin auf 18.30 Uhr gesetzt,sollte sich sonst niemend mehr anmelden bis 17.30 Uhr werde ich schon um 18.00 Uhr an der Buud mit Heio ( wenn es dann klappt ) abfahren.
Könnte mir vorstellen heute keine reine Strassenrunde zu fahren,ein wenig wald mit dabei wäre auch schön.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (13. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> wie gewünscht habe ich den Montagstermin auf 18.30 Uhr gesetzt,sollte sich sonst niemend mehr anmelden bis 17.30 Uhr werde ich schon um 18.00 Uhr an der Buud mit Heio ( wenn es dann klappt ) abfahren.
> Könnte mir vorstellen heute keine reine Strassenrunde zu fahren,ein wenig wald mit dabei wäre auch schön.
> ...



wo willste den lang fahren und welches tempo?


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. August 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> wo willste den lang fahren und welches tempo?



Habe noch kein bestimmtes Ziel oder Richtung 
In der Ebene kann ich dein Tempo eh nicht halten  und am Berg naja ,man wird sich nach dem langsamsten orientieren und an jeder Höhe wird gewartet komm einfach mit und du wirst es sehen

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## kringfingel (13. August 2007)

heisst das am Mittwoch findet KFLmässig nix statt wegen TTL Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (14. August 2007)

Hi @all,

da ich gerne mit Bike zum Treff komme, ist mir Meckenheim zu weit .
Viel Spaß bei der REVIVAL-TOUR  

Wenn ich Brück keiner startet, ist dieses hier eine gute Alternative: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4960

war selbst mit Werner am Sonntag zur "fast alle sieben"   Tour im 7GB unterwgeg, ca. 1400HM, bei bestem Wetter  und vielen freundlichen Zwei-und Vierbeinern.


----------



## Schnegge (15. August 2007)

Werde mich aus Zeitgründen auch der Alternative  anschließen. Werde um 17:50 Uhr in Brück zur Anfahrt mit dem bike starten, wer mit möchte bitte hier eintagen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. August 2007)

Bin mit dabei,habe mich gerade angemeldet.
Werde den HCM aber bei Nässe mit Vorsicht geniessen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. August 2007)

Ich werde heute nicht fahren. Kind ist krank und ich habe keine Lust schon wieder im Regen zu fahren  



Wen's interessiert: Ich habe ein paar Bilder von Rad am Ring hochgeladen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19242

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## turbo-matic (15. August 2007)

Bin Papa geworden !!! 

Unsere *MAYA*  kam am 09.08.07 um 12:15 zur Welt und bringt alle Voraussetzungen mit, schon bald eine großartige Mountainbikerin zu sein.
Ich habe an den MaxiCosy auch schon Federelemente von Rockshox gebaut.

Jedenfalls sind Mutter und Kind gesund und munter und auch mir geht's prima.  

Viele Grüße!
Frank


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. August 2007)

turbo-matic schrieb:


> Bin Papa geworden !!!



GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Nachwuchs und willkommen im Kreis der Väter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. August 2007)

Da schließ' ich mich mal gerne an! Töchter sind geil! 
Söhne natürlich auch.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. August 2007)

turbo-matic schrieb:


> Bin Papa geworden !!!



Auch von mir Gratulation zur Vaterschaft  und willkommen im Club der Väter 
Ja,ja die werdeden Väter haben es doch schwer gehabt  

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Cheetah (15. August 2007)

* 
Franks sind besten Papas wo gibt!

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
 ​*


----------



## Montana (15. August 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Werde mich aus Zeitgründen auch der Alternative  anschließen. Werde um 17:50 Uhr in Brück zur Anfahrt mit dem bike starten, wer mit möchte bitte hier eintagen.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Welcome back Jörg ...Schade. dass es mit Dir in Meckenheim nicht klappt aber ist ne geile Idee die Bibi Tour an- und mitzufahren. Kann ich den anderen KFLern, _die nicht zum MTM / TTL Revival mitkommen_, ebenso empfehlen. 

Bis nächste Woche im KF


----------



## Montana (15. August 2007)

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch  zur Geburt Deiner tollen Tochter. 
Jetzt wird Euer Leben zusätzlich nachhaltig  bereichert.   Grüße auch bitte Deine Frau von mir. 

Alles Gute für euch 3  und bis bald im Wald (bald mit Anhänger OK ?)
_
Guido_




turbo-matic schrieb:


> Bin Papa geworden !!!
> 
> Unsere *MAYA*  kam am 09.08.07 um 12:15 zur Welt und bringt alle Voraussetzungen mit, schon bald eine großartige Mountainbikerin zu sein.
> Ich habe an den MaxiCosy auch schon Federelemente von Rockshox gebaut.
> ...


----------



## bibi1952 (16. August 2007)

Dank an den KFL-Express
für den Besuch im Lohmarer Wald. 
Tourbericht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3971773#post3971773
Obwohl ich nur einen kurzen Heimweg hatte, war ich auch klatschnass. 
Werde euch auch nochmal mittwochsabend besuchen. 
VG Werner


----------



## Montana (17. August 2007)

Nach den Auswärtsspielen am vergangen Mittwoch im Lohmarer Wald und im Kottenforst geht es nun wieder im  Königsforst und in der Umgebung weiter. 

Hier ist der neue Mittwochstermin zum flotten Eintragen. 

Die _Wellness_ Gruppe wird sich am hervoragendem Kottenforster Slow Motion Tempo   orientieren  _(Danke Helmut)_

Danach werde ich übrigens zwei Wochen nicht dabei sein. Es geht für uns   nach Greece und das ganz ohne Fahrrad  




bibi1952 schrieb:


> Dank an den KFL-Express
> für den Besuch im Lohmarer Wald.
> Tourbericht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3971773#post3971773
> ...





Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Da hatten die Alkoholsüchtigen es ja besser  . Wir konnten den Regen vom Pavillion aus beobachten. Allerdings verweigerte aus klimatischen Gründen die wortgewandte Kellnerin zeitweise die Bedienung  .
> 
> Mitgefahren sind:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Es geht für uns   nach Greece und *das ganz ohne Fahrrad*



schande über dich  naja wünsche dir viel spaß.. und wenn du wieder da bist, wohnen alex und ich in leverkusen      
lg


----------



## Montana (17. August 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> schande über dich  naja wünsche dir viel spaß.. und wenn du wieder da bist, wohnen alex und ich in *leverkusen*
> lg



Danke  unseren Spaß  werden wir bestimmt auch ohne Fahhrad haben 

Hmmm . . . Leverkusen   wehe der Kerl geht mal  in das falsche Stadion  

Aber biken können wir ja dort ja gerne mal zusammen. Wupperberge und so  

Montag gibt es ja wohl noch eine kleine _Vorerst-Abschied _- KF Runde mittem KF Chef  und seinem Junior,


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmm . . . Leverkusen   wehe der Kerl geht mal  in das *falsche Stadion*




kerstin = bekennender werkvereinsfan...   
meinst du nicht mittwoch mit der vorerst-abschiedstour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Aber biken können wir ja dort ja gerne mal zusammen. Wupperberge und so



@ Hama-Bubbles 
You´re welcome... 

Als Alternative zum KFL-Termin, der evtl. durch den A3-Stau nicht mehr realisierbar ist, bietet sich Di + Do der Treff der Opladener Bahnhofspenner - ääh, -Biker an.


----------



## Montana (17. August 2007)

Sunnybubbles schrieb:


> kerstin = bekennender werkvereinsfan...
> meinst du nicht mittwoch mit der vorerst-abschiedstour?



Kerstin ... ich weiss  ... was habe ich schon leiden müssen. Hab ja lange in diesem grossen Werk nördlich von Köln gearbeitet und da biste entweder für den  *F C*    oder für die Pilledrieher  

Alex meinte Montag PSSSSSST ... ( so ne Art Geheimtour wie in manch anderern Threads  )


----------



## Montana (17. August 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ Hama-Bubbles
> You´re welcome...
> 
> Als Alternative zum KFL-Termin, der evtl. durch den A3-Stau nicht mehr realisierbar ist, bietet sich Di + Do der Treff der Opladener Bahnhofspenner - ääh, -Biker an.



Mensch Volker  die Beiden kommen doch von Lev mit dem bike nach Brück. Dann sind die Muskeln auch schon schön warm und die Beiden sind bestimmt in der gleichen Zeit wie _mittem_ Auto dort.


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2007)

Das ist die Frage, ob sie so rechtzeitig Feierabend haben, um dann noch per Bike anzureisen. Kenne die Lebensumstände der zwei nicht näher....


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Mensch Volker  die Beiden kommen doch von Lev mit dem bike nach Brück. Dann sind die Muskeln auch schon schön warm und die Beiden sind bestimmt in der gleichen Zeit wie _mittem_ *Auto* dort.




also leute.. welches AUTO????   
ich bin arme studentin.. kann doch schon kaum mein rädchen mit dem nötigen versorgen und bin auf spenden angewiesen..  
und alex hat noch net mal nen führerschein ^^

@montana: schon allein wegen bernd schneider muss man die leverkusener mögen  .. der ist ja sowas von schnuckelig  (nur ein bisschen alt )
und dazu waren ja auch mal ulf kirsten (achtung, wenn man seinen nachnamen umstellt, erhält man meinen vornamen!  ) und jens nowotny da.. die fußballhelden meiner jugend 

achso, hat vllt von euch kflern noch einer ne waschmaschine und/oder nen kühlschrank übrig? die/den würd ich dann zwecks auszug aus hotel mama gerne günstig erwerben 

mensch is eure tour geheim da wusst ich ja noch garnix von aber ich bin janz leise und sach nix weiter versprochen


----------



## hama687 (17. August 2007)

da hab ich mich bis her nicht ran getraut weil die jungs ja doch relativ schnell unterwegs sind



Enrgy schrieb:


> @ Hama-Bubbles
> You´re welcome...
> 
> Als Alternative zum KFL-Termin, der evtl. durch den A3-Stau nicht mehr realisierbar ist, bietet sich Di + Do der Treff der Opladener Bahnhofspenner - ääh, -Biker an.


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. August 2007)

@all,

weil wir heute Fußball schauen werde ich keine Montagsrunde ins LMB setzen.

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Montana (20. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> weil wir heute Fußball schauen werde ich keine Montagsrunde ins LMB setzen.
> 
> ...



Wer spielt denn  ?


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wer spielt denn  ?



na wer wohl   der FC natürlich    

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. August 2007)

Hallo Bernhard und ihr anderen Kölner,

habe eine 2-Tages-Tour eingestellt und möchte den ein oder anderen bzw. Frau!!! herzlich einladen.
Schaut doch einfach mal in die Infos.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand dabei sein wird - ist eine tolle Runde, mit allem was das Bikerherz begehrt!

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> na wer wohl   der FC natürlich
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Soll'n wir über Ergebnisse reden ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Soll'n wir über Ergebnisse reden ...



ne.ne bei dem einen Tor Unterschied


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. August 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Bernhard und ihr anderen Kölner,
> 
> habe eine 2-Tages-Tour eingestellt und möchte den ein oder anderen bzw. Frau!!! herzlich einladen.
> Schaut doch einfach mal in die Infos.
> ...



Muß mal mit meiner Chefin reden (bin das Wochenende vorher schon auf iener Mopedtour an der Mosel) hört sich gut an,schön dass du an die KFL `er gedacht hast werde mich bei dir melden.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. August 2007)

ich habe mich ausgetragen und ziehe heute das länderspiel auf der couch mit chips und bier dem kfl-matsch vor.


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ich habe mich ausgetragen und ziehe heute das länderspiel auf der couch mit chips und bier dem kfl-matsch vor.



Wenn das Wetter so bleibt und Jörg dann doch keine Matschfreie Zone anfährt werde ich deinen Vorschlag ebenfalls umsetzen allerdings ohne Chips 

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt und Jörg dann doch keine Matschfreie Zone anfährt werde ich deinen Vorschlag ebenfalls umsetzen allerdings ohne Chips
> 
> LG
> 
> Bernhard II




Hmmm ... ich habe gerade von Jörg erfahren, dass ihn das Wetter natürlich nicht abschreckt, er aber evtl. ein terminliches Problem hat. 

*Ich *( *Montana* ... _für die die mich vergessen bereits vergessen haben _.. der Typ der die Tour eingetragen hat  ... werde ebenfalls wenn das Wetter so bleibt* nicht *nach Brück kommen. Ich fahre ja bald in die Sonne  und möchte dorthin gesund anreisen. Ich bin für Rückfragen hier oder per SMS zu erreichen. Spätestens um 16:00 steht hier im Thread ob ich fahre oder nicht.


----------



## Merlin (22. August 2007)

> werde ebenfalls wenn das Wetter so bleibt nicht nach Brück kommen.



Hört, hört...KFL zeigt Nerven


----------



## Montana (22. August 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hört, hört...KFL zeigt Nerven



Ja stimmt   .... aber nur teilweise  *Du* kommst also heute ?  

Der Regen vorige Woche Mittwoch war ja schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## bernhardwalter (22. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Spätestens um 16:00 steht hier im Thread ob ich fahre oder nicht.



Hallo Guido,

nun wir haben 16.46 Uhr wie hast du dich entschieden ?
Werde noch bis 17.15 Uhr auf Antwort warten 

Egal wie du dich entscheidest,einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub in Grichenland wünsche ich euch beiden

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (22. August 2007)

*@ all *

Ich möchte den heutigen Termin nicht offiziell canceln, da ja auch die Chance für jedermann besteht unter Umständen eine kleine Runde unter eigener Regie im KF und Umgebung drehen. Die bisherigen Anmeldungen überwiegend alter Hasen 

bernhardwalter 
Schnegge 
born 2bike wild 
Konfuzius 
ASt ? 

lassen ja auch eine spontane Runde zu. Ich könnte mir auch eine gemütliche Strassenrunde z.B. Rheinrunde vorstellen.

EDITH 

Habe gerade noch mit Bernhard telefoniert. Sofern es nachher nicht *stark* regnet werde ich nach Brück fahren und mich um * 18:00 *Uhr auch nochmal hier im Thread melden.


----------



## Schnegge (22. August 2007)

Hi,

mache jetzt Feierabend und bin um 19 Uhr in Brück  Werde mir noch was möglichst matschfreies ausdenken bis  

bis gleich


----------



## Montana (22. August 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mache jetzt Feierabend und bin um 19 Uhr in Brück  Werde mir noch was möglichst matschfreies ausdenken bis
> 
> bis gleich



Gut zu lesen Jörg, dann findet die Tour natürlich auch statt. Der Regen hat ja auch gestoppt  

Bis gleich


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. August 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Der Regen hat ja auch gestoppt
> 
> Bis gleich



Bis aber schon klätschnass   geworden, Platzregen auf dem Mauspfad, umgedreht und Heim; naja Schicksal, war gestern in der Wahner Heide, dann hat´s auch plötzlich geschüttet. Aber im Wald ist´s immer nur halb so schlimm.
Also viel Spaß  heute 

VG Helmut


----------



## Montana (23. August 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Bis aber schon klätschnass   geworden, Platzregen auf dem Mauspfad, umgedreht und Heim; naja Schicksal, war gestern in der Wahner Heide, dann hat´s auch plötzlich geschüttet. Aber im Wald ist´s immer nur halb so schlimm.
> Also viel Spaß  heute
> 
> VG Helmut



Helmut, wir sind glücklicherweise trocken geblieben und Du hast auch *nur *eine der großartigen _Schnegge _Touren verpasst. Aber Du warst ja schon so oft dabei und kannst das bestimmt verschmerzen. 

@ *Jörg *Danke für die wieder mal geniale Tour. 

Erste Winterpokal - KFL- Team Besetzung - Verhandlungen laufen


----------



## ralf (23. August 2007)

Moin zusammen,

na, habe ich da gestern etwa was verpasst?  

In Anbetracht des Wetters haben wir uns, Bernhard I *mit seinem neuen Rocky*  und ich, 
zu einem kleinen Schrauberevent in die Garage zurückgezogen. War auch ganz nett.  

*So ein Rocky will ich auch!*   ...   ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (23. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> *So ein Rocky will ich auch!*   ...   ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



in wirklichkeit willst du doch gar nicht...


----------



## ralf (23. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> in wirklichkeit willst du doch gar nicht...



... ja, das ist wie mit den Mädels ... ... es gibt zu viele ...    

Gruß Ralf  


PS: O.k., habe gerade  5,- ins Machoschwein gesteckt.


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... ja, das ist wie mit den Mädels ... ... es gibt zu viele ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf
> 
> ...



Wenn Du 60 EUs zusammen hast kannst Du ja mal'n Aufnahmeantrag stellen ...  

Fürchte aber, dass Du schon auf der schwarzen Liste stehst


----------



## Montana (23. August 2007)

Ja Ralf Du hast eine grossartige, merkwürdigerweise sehr trockene Tour verpasst. Kein Regen und wenig Matsch ... ok war einiges an Steinboden dabei ... die Tour ging jedenfalls über herrliche Wege Richtung Herkenrath und so. Es gab geniale Ausblicke auf unsere schöne Stadt. Jörg hat mal wieder was richtig Gutes zusammengestellt  ...  so um die 40 km und fast 600 hm. 

Mitfahrer waren :

asphaltjunkie
ASt 
bernhardwalter 
Konfuzius 
Montana
Schnegge 

Schade für den leider nassgewordenen _born 2bike wild _den ich hier noch mal grüßen möchte und mich auch noch mal für die telefonische Meldung bedanken möchte.  

Ich bin jetzt zwei Wochen nicht da. Nächste Woche gibt es bestimmt wieder eine Tour mit _Schnegge_ 





ralf schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> na, habe ich da gestern etwa was verpasst?
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (23. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Du 60 EUs zusammen hast kannst Du ja mal'n Aufnahmeantrag stellen ...
> 
> Fürchte aber, dass Du schon auf der schwarzen Liste stehst



... ein Tip wie ich das rausreißen kann ?  ...


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... ein Tip wie ich das rausreißen kann ?  ...



Nicht ohne Deine Vernunft, Überzeugung, Ehre, .... zu leugnen und Dich als Vollidioten hinzustellen


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2007)

*Achtung Offtopic:*

Hat jemand von euch eine Hängewaage? Ich möchte mein fertig getuntes Bike mal gerne an den Haken hängen und schauen wieviel ich es abgespeckt habe.


----------



## ralf (24. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> *Achtung Offtopic:*
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine Hängewaage? Ich möchte mein fertig getuntes Bike mal gerne an den Haken hängen und schauen wieviel ich es abgespeckt habe.



... ja, habe ich, und die geht sogar recht genau.

Bei unserem Workshop letzten Mittwoch war die Waage noch im Einsatz.
Überlege Dir aber ob Du das wirklich willst.  
Wir haben nämlich zum wiederholten Male festgestellt, daß Hersteller grundsätzlich bei ihren Gewichtsangaben bis zu 2 Kg von der Realität abziehen.  

Alternative: Elektronische Personenwaage; sich selber wiegen _(bei meinem Gewicht würde das in ein Abenteuer ausarten  )_ und dann mit Bike wiegen. Das Delta isses dann, auf 100 g genau.

Wenn Du das Bike an den Haken hängen willst, musste mal bei mir vorbeikommen - weil so ein Gewicht schleppe ich nicht bei unseren KFL-Touren mit.  
*(Kurve zu KFL wieder gekriegt.   )*

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Wir haben nämlich zum wiederholten Male festgestellt, daß Hersteller grundsätzlich bei ihren Gewichtsangaben bis zu 2 Kg von der Realität abziehen.




Boahhhh eeey!

Mein Rose Rad hat das angegebene Gewicht genau um 100 g unterschritten.

7,6 statt 7,7 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (24. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Boahhhh eeey!
> 
> Mein Rose Rad hat das angegebene Gewicht genau um 100 g unterschritten.
> 
> 7,6 statt 7,7 kg



... Waage getuned?


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Waage getuned?



Meinste?

Dann wieg ich am Ende gar nicht 48 kg


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Wir haben nämlich zum wiederholten Male festgestellt, daß Hersteller grundsätzlich bei ihren Gewichtsangaben bis zu 2 Kg von der Realität abziehen.



Ich will ja auch nur sehen ob ich mit den Maßnahmen das Gewicht der Herstellerangabe erreiche


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch nur sehen ob ich mit den Maßnahmen das Gewicht der Herstellerangabe erreiche




Canyon gibt doch wohl korrekt an?


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Canyon gibt doch wohl korrekt an?



Also laut meiner Personenwaage hatte das Bike 13,4 kg. Und die Pedale und der Flaschenhalter haben bestimmt nicht 1kg gewogen  Aber egal, genaueres weiß ich, wenn ich bei Ralf war


----------



## wasnu (26. August 2007)

HalliHallo,
falls es jemanden interessiert, gestern sind wir beim Grafschaft Marathon mitgerollt. Mit meinem Garmin Edge hab´ ich bei der mittleren Runde 58,68 km und 1605 Höhenmeter aufgezeichnet. Gebraucht habe ich 3:39:40.

Suuuper Wetter, konditionell anspruchsvolle und schöne Strecke und tolle Organisation, nette "Einheimische" = nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!

Cu Mittwoch
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (28. August 2007)

werde mal für Mittwoch eine Tour einstellen

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> werde mal für Mittwoch eine Tour einstellen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Na super bei den zahlreichen Anmeldungen ist bestimmt jemand mit dabei der eine tolle Tour kennt ( nicht wahr Schnegge,oder andere   )

Dann Bis später

Bernhard II


----------



## Schnegge (29. August 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Na super bei den zahlreichen Anmeldungen ist bestimmt jemand mit dabei der eine tolle Tour kennt ( nicht wahr Schnegge,oder andere   )
> 
> Dann Bis später
> 
> Bernhard II



Wird sich schon was finden lassen


----------



## migster (30. August 2007)

Super Tour gestern  
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen .. aber die Bepanthenrechnung geht an Schnegge 
... der gestern Super ge-guided hat.. 
@Michael ... Wie gesagt Feine Griffe 
Bis demnächst 
Mike


----------



## Jerd (30. August 2007)

Mir hats auch gut gefallen. Dank an Schnegge!  

Schade nur, dass ich schon nach einer dreiviertel Stunde umdrehen musste . Aber nächste Woche hab ich dann auch Licht und fahre bis zum Ende mit.

Jrüße,

Jerd


----------



## Vovin (30. August 2007)

Hallo, 
fand es auch ne super Tour.    

Werd auf jeden Fall öfters mitfahren.


Chris


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. August 2007)

Mal schauen wer am Mittwoch die Tour macht,da ja Guido und Jörg Urlaub machen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (3. September 2007)

Hallo [email protected],
war gestern eine schöne Tour bei der CTF in Mayen hat Spass gemacht vor allem die langen Abfahrten.
Bis demnächst einmal und alles Gute 

LG
Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo [email protected],
> war gestern eine schöne Tour bei der CTF in Mayen hat Spass gemacht vor allem die langen Abfahrten.
> Bis demnächst einmal und alles Gute
> 
> ...



Hi Bernhard,

jau, hat Spaß gemacht!  

Wir waren ja recht schnell unterwegs. Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Unser Schnitt lag mehr als 2 km/h höher als der, den ich im letzten Jahr noch gefahren bin. Für Dich wahrscheinlich normal, für mich allerdings eine deutliche Steigerung.  

Wir wiederholen das!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Hi Bernhard,
> 
> jau, hat Spaß gemacht!
> 
> ...



Na Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (4. September 2007)

@ all,
Habe mal für Morgen Abend eine Tour ins LMB gesetzt,findet allerdings ohne die beiden Tourenguids @montana und @schnegge statt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (4. September 2007)

Die gestrige Montagsrunde wurde von Heinz @ heio und Bernhard @bernhardwalter bestritten.
Wir fuhren durch den KF und den Bahnschienen bis Rösrath,dann einen Nebenweg durch das Industriegebiet  Scharrenbroich bis Richtung Lohmar(Gartencenter), dann an der Agger entlang vorbei am Campingplatz und Golfplatz die Agger überquert und neues Gelände mit einem schönen Singletrail kennengelernt  dann in Overrath den Berg rauf Richtung Kreisverkehr nach Untereschbach und Richtung Hoffnungsthal da in den Wald und über den Tütberg Richtung Heimat.
Fahrzeit 2h 22min   bei 49 km und 490 HM mit einem schnitt von 20,2

Danke an den Mitfahrer bis zur nächsten Tour

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## wasnu (6. September 2007)

War ne schöne Tour gestern und wir haben ja ganz schön Gas gegeben!
Übrigens: der Garmin hat natürlich doch eine Beleuchtung, au weia, und ich hab´ den gestern Abend immer vor die Fahrradlampe gehalten, wie oberpeinlich  ! Manchmal hilft´s ja doch die Bedienungsanleitung durch zu lesen.

Michael


----------



## migster (6. September 2007)

Schade das ich arbeiten war ... wieviel bike´s sind denn durch den forst gerollt ? 
Und wieviel km  
BG 
Bis demnächst 
Mike


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. September 2007)

migster schrieb:


> Schade das ich arbeiten war ... wieviel bike´s sind denn durch den forst gerollt ?
> Und wieviel km
> BG
> Bis demnächst
> Mike



Hallo Mike @ migster,

wir waren gestern zu viert

Helmut @ born2bikewild
Michael @ wasnu
gert @ Jert
bernhard @ bernhardwalter

Diesmal war es eine kürzere Runde mit 40 km  490 HM  und einem Durchschnitt von 17.4.

Gefahren wurde die klassische Tütberg - Lüderich Runde.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Jerd (6. September 2007)

Hat super Spaß gemacht gestern


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. September 2007)

@ all,

Wetter ist sowas von sche........,werde die Tour jetzt canceln,bis demnächst einmal bei etwas schönerem Wetter.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Jerd (10. September 2007)

... und kaum 10 Minuten später kam die Sonne raus  

Der Königsforst war heute aber ziemlich matschig... Sogar das Kurzarmtrikot unter dem Langarmtrikot starrte bei der Rückkehr vor Dreck


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (10. September 2007)

Hallo, hallo ...

... Kottenforst an Königsforst !!!   

... findet Mittwochs keine ( Wellness- ) Tour mehr statt  ???  

linksrheinischer Gruß  

Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. September 2007)

schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> Hallo, hallo ...
> 
> ... Kottenforst an Königsforst !!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerd ,

doch  ... ich war zwei Wochen in Griechenland faulenzen  und Mittwoch geht es mit einer _ganz leichten Wellness - Wiedereinstiegstour _weiter. 

Viele Grüße in den KF auf der anderen Rheinseite


----------



## Schnegge (11. September 2007)

Hallo Guido ,

bin auch wieder im Lande. Bericht vom AlpenX  folgt in naher Zukunft....

Also es wird morgen auch 'ne Schnellnessrunde über unser plattes  Land geben.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (11. September 2007)

Hallo Guido,

... na dann bist du ja gut erholt  

... ich dachte schon ich hätte was verpaßt   

... bis morgen  

everything is good
in the wood


----------



## Montana (11. September 2007)

*@  KFLer  -innen und sonstige Interessierte *

Hier habe ich ein paar nette Fotos unseres Trainingslagers 2007   in Griechenland. 
Ein Click aufs Foto fÃ¼hrt Ã¼brigens zu einem grÃ¶sserem Bild 


Es gab dort ein paar richtig tolle bike MÃ¶glichkeiten z.B. in den *Meteora Hills *um vorhandene _uphill_ FÃ¤higkeiten zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen und Ã¼ber Anlegestege _jumps_ ins warme Wasser zu wagen sowie geniale _downhills_ in kleinen Buchten hinunter zum *ÃgÃ¤ischen Meer*. 




  . . .   

 . . .   






. . . aber der _Montana_  beschrÃ¤nkte sich auf das _stolze ohne bike Posieren_ vor den gewaltigen Felsen sowie  auf einen sehr spaÃigen und konditionsbringenden Wassersport  

.

 . . .   






â¦ das Alles war nÃ¶tig um sich spÃ¤ter dann nach dem Sonnenuntergang hÃ¶chst zufrieden zu stÃ¤rken und um die lokalen Bars auf Trinkbares zu untersuchen und nach der noch spÃ¤teren RÃ¼ckkehr weiter bei  Retsina, Bier und *Tsipouro* zu relaxen 



 . . .   

 . . .   






â¦ und das *(die)* Tollste bei der ganze Sache war und ist und bleibt  â¦. 








Mittwoch geht es wieder aufs bike  ohjeh ...

​


----------



## Pepin (11. September 2007)

hi guido

tolle bilder, bald kommt der winter dann sehen wir uns wieder im wald.


----------



## migster (11. September 2007)

Besonders das Bild mit den Winston und den Ouzo sieht nach gutem Training aus ....
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (11. September 2007)

Uiiiiiii, da hat es sich aber jemand sichtlich gut gehen lassen.... Guido völlig relaxt in lauer Sommernacht in netter Begleitung  . Da werdet ihr Köngisförster aber am Mittwoch tiiiieeef in die Trickkiste greifen müssen, um den Kerl ordentlich für Sandmatschtouren zu motivieren - sonst ist der wieder wech in die griechische Sonne und macht eine kombinierte Pommes-Schnitzelbude (Ahnung von Chemie hat er ja) mit Bike-Verleih auf  .​


----------



## hama687 (12. September 2007)

da ist er ja wieder

schöne bilder guido, sag mal wart ihr eigentlich in der nähe von den feuern?


----------



## Montana (12. September 2007)

*@ Everyone*

Zunächst mal Danke für die netten Worte und nun im Einzelnen

*@ Schnegge*

Jörg ... gut, dass Du auch wieder da bist und eine gewohnt flotte  Runde anbieten wirst. Wir haben ja nur Hügelchen für Dich und leider keine Berge. Ich freue mich auf heute abend.  

*@ schwarzfahrerx4*

Danke Gerd ... ich bin wirlich gut erholt aber ohne jegliche Kondition ... zumindest was das biken angeht  

*@ Pepin*

Danke Dir auch Micha ... war ´ne schöne Zeit ... ich freue mich schon auf unsere gemeinsamen WP Montagsrunden im strömenden Regen  ... aber vorher können wir gerne auch mal MTBen 

*@ migster*

Also ganz ehrlich gesagt habe nur ganz wenig Ouzo getrunken und *keine* Winstons geraucht. Es waren nur ein paar wenige Zigarillos  zum *Tsipouro * 

*@ Eifelwolf*

Hmmm .... keine schlechte Idee ... _Chemieessen_ kenne ich gut und Griechenland wäre schon was für den Lebensabend  ... biken geht da aber wohl nur im Winter  ... demnächst komme ich mal wieder in *euren* KF

*@ hama687 *

Nee Alex  ... glücklicherweise kein Feuer weit und breit .... trotzdem sind wir braungebrannt zurückgekehrt


----------



## bernhardwalter (12. September 2007)

Hallo Guido @montana,

freut mich das ihr einen schönen Urlaub gehabt habt habe die Bilder gerade angeschaut und jedes davon auf seine Art und Weise genossen 
Schön dich wieder in unseren Reihen zu sehen 
Bis nachher im KF

Bernhard II


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (12. September 2007)

Schade  ,

musste gerade die Anfahrt nach Brück abbrechen, weil der Inhalt meines Camelbak´s plötzlich übern Rücken lief, sehr angenehm  ;

werde nun ohne dieses Rückenteil neu Richtung Wahner Heide   starten, 
also schöne Grüße und bis demnächst.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (13. September 2007)

Hallo Guido  

... das war ja wieder eine schöne, lockere Tour  

... werde dann heute mal nach Hennef fahren  

... bin aber bestimmt nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei (schichtfrei)  

Gruß aus Brühl

Gerd


----------



## Montana (13. September 2007)

Danke Gerd  gerne geschehen. Es hat auch mir nach *langer* Abstinenz wieder gut gefallen.

Kurzbericht der *Wellnesser:*

So ca. 8 MTBiker der Wellnessgruppe (teils alte Hasen ... teils neue Gesichter .. alle männlich) folgten zunächst den Anderen aus der Schnellnessgruppe ... _Montana_ hatte _Schnegge_ noch mal um das Anfahren dieses relativ neuen trails im  Westen gebeten ... Danach trennten wir uns und es gab für *uns* Brüderstrasse, Tütberg, über die Rohre, Sandwurzeluphill,  Wassertretbecken, _Juchhu_nighttrail , _bikekiller_trail und durchs Loch. 

Alles nett wie immer und schon fast nightride tauglich ... leider noch 1 Stunde ohne Lampe  

Nächste Woche geht es mal wieder zur / in die Hardt ....  

Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren  




schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> Hallo Guido
> 
> ... das war ja wieder eine schöne, lockere Tour
> 
> ...


----------



## Vovin (13. September 2007)

Hallo, war wieder ne schöne Tour.   

Wollte nur mal fragen ob mir mal jemand sagen kann wie viel km es auf der Wellness Tour waren, die Batterien meines Tachos haben sich wohl leider unterwegs verabschiedet.    

Chris


----------



## Montana (13. September 2007)

Vovin schrieb:


> Hallo, war wieder ne schöne Tour.
> 
> Wollte nur mal fragen ob mir mal jemand sagen kann wie viel km es auf der Wellness Tour waren, die Batterien meines Tachos haben sich wohl leider unterwegs verabschiedet.
> 
> Chris



Ich hatte mit An- und Rückfahrt ca. 50 km . . . also war die Tour ca. 35 km lang und es gab ca. 350 hms (das war auch diesmal genug für den armen _Montana_  )


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. September 2007)

Hallo Jörg @schnegge,

war diesmal wieder eine schöne Runde wenn ich auch gestern nie das richtige Kettenblatt fand aber einer muß ja die rote Laterne spielen mußte aber nie schieben  hatte letzendlich 50,5 km auf dem Tacho bei 685 Hm und einen Durchschnitt von 16.5  war schon recht zügig und immer gerne wieder.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II

@montana freut mich das Ihr ebenfalls eine schöne Tour hattet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (13. September 2007)

Hat mir gut gefallen...  Und nächstes Mal zeige ich euch meinen Trail Brück/Wildgehege => Ohlenbruch/Rennweg...


----------



## Montana (13. September 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hat mir gut gefallen...  Und nächstes Mal zeige ich euch meinen Trail Brück/Wildgehege => Ohlenbruch/Rennweg...




Das kannst Du gerne machen ... ich bin sehr gespannt was Du da gefunden hast


----------



## Montana (14. September 2007)

Schönes Wochenende an Alle und viel Spass beim biken oder was ihr sonst so treibt  


BTW : 

Hmmmm ... hier schrieb ich was von _Juchhunightrail_ .... hat wohl keine(r) bemerkt


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (14. September 2007)

Hallo Guido,

hatte gestern wieder mal einen tollen Abend  
in meiner noch jungen MTB-Karriere  

Inis & Jens hatten eine tolle Tour zusammengestellt   
besonders der H-C-M-Trail ist ja phantastisch  

werde (wenn´s vom Schichtplan paßt) bestimmt häufiger in Hennef 
mitfahren   

linksrheinischer Gruß 

Gerd


----------



## ralf (14. September 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende an Alle und viel Spass beim biken *oder was ihr sonst so treibt*



... jo Danke  , ich bin dieses Wochenende hier. Ich fahre natürlich auf Sieg ...   ...  



Montana schrieb:


> Hmmmm ... hier schrieb ich was von _Juchhunightrail_ .... hat wohl keine(r) bemerkt



*... doch habe ich ... *   

Das "Wort" ist allerdings in meinem *biologischen Killfile* ...  
Kann das Wort weder aussprechen noch schreiben. Einigen wir uns doch auf *J.*, wie man hier ab und an liest.  

Allen ebenso ein schönes Wochenende!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (14. September 2007)

Einhand Laser hatte für mich bisher immer nur irgendwie was mit _Starwars _zu tun , lieber Ralf ... aber man lernt ja nie aus. 

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim Segeln und irgendwann erzählst Du uns auch  mal was eine Standard Rigg ist 

Übrigens : *J. *ist irgendwie nicht mehr da: *Ich *finde es schade  




ralf schrieb:


> ... jo Danke  , ich bin dieses Wochenende hier. Ich fahre natürlich auf Sieg ...   ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (14. September 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Übrigens : *J. *ist irgendwie nicht mehr da: *Ich *finde es schade



... na, J. ist ja nicht wirklich weg. Nur Undercover.  
Vielleicht auch unglaublich busy mit Verbandsarbeit beschäftigt ...  

Bis Mittwoch!  

Gruß Ralf  

OT: Standard Rigg: 7,07 qm Segelfläche ... für die schweren Jungs ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... jo Danke  , ich bin dieses Wochenende hier. Ich fahre natürlich auf Sieg ...   ...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hallo Ralf @ralf,

viel erfolg beim Wiedereinstieg  ,mit dem Wetter scheint ihr ja Glück zu haben hoffe auf einen guten Platz für dich.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (16. September 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf @ralf,
> 
> viel erfolg beim Wiedereinstieg  ,mit dem Wetter scheint ihr ja Glück zu haben hoffe auf einen guten Platz für dich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernhard,

Danke fürs Daumendrücken. Hat aber nur für die Intensität der Sonnenstrahlen gereicht. Ansonsten war einfach kein Wind. Somit kam kein Start zustande.   

Stundenlang im Wasser auf der Bahn gelegen und auf Startmöglichkeit gewartet.  

In der Zeit hätte ich im KF viele nette neue Trails anlegen können ...  

Na, macht nix. Ab sofort ist verschärftes Biken angesagt.  ... ...  

Bis Mittwoch ... ... aber nur wenn's nicht regnet.  

Gruß Ralf 

PS: Deinen Montagstermin werde ich leider nicht wahrnehmen können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (17. September 2007)

hallo ralf,

wo ich dich gerade lese: ich habe mein bike bereits gewogen. trotzdem nochmal vielen dank für dein angebot. 

leider hat sich seit nunmehr 10 tagen eine fiese erkältung festgesetzt. daher werde ich auch diesen mittwoch ausfallen  so wenig bin ich dieses jahr noch nie gefahren, bin schon voll auf entzug...


----------



## Montana (17. September 2007)

Gute Besserung, Lars und bis bald hoffentlich. 
*Kurier* Dich am Besten mal richtig aus sonst kommt das wieder



> Auskurieren: Den Infekt schnell Ã¼berwinden
> Wenn man spÃ¼rt, dass sich eine ErkÃ¤ltung anbahnt, sollte man sich vor allem schonen. Sport, der Herz und Kreislauf belastet, ist tabu. Einige Hausmittel helfen dem KÃ¶rper, mit dem Infekt fertig zu werden:Viel trinken, vor allem heiÃen Tee, z. B. LindenblÃ¼ten- und Holundertee, da die FlÃ¼ssigkeit die SchleimhÃ¤ute feucht hÃ¤lt und die Inhaltsstoffe der Heiltees dabei helfen kÃ¶nnen, Bakterien in Schach zu halten.
> Leichtes Fieber ist die Antwort des KÃ¶rpers auf Infektionen, man sollte es also nicht unterdrÃ¼cken. HeiÃe BÃ¤der und Schwitzkuren erhÃ¶hen die KÃ¶rpertemperatur und unterstÃ¼tzen dadurch die AbwehrkrÃ¤fte.
> Inhalationen, Nasentropfen und Gurgeln wirken gegen die Beschwerden.
> âDrei Tage kommt sie, drei Tage bleibt sie, drei Tage geht sieâ sagt der Volksmund Ã¼ber die ErkÃ¤ltung. Falls man sich aber lÃ¤nger als zwei Wochen mit einem grippalen Infekt herumschlÃ¤gt, sollte man einen Arzt aufsuchen.



Der Winterpokal steht ja sozusagen vor der tÃ¼r 



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> hallo ralf,
> 
> wo ich dich gerade lese: ich habe mein bike bereits gewogen. trotzdem nochmal vielen dank fÃ¼r dein angebot.
> 
> leider hat sich seit nunmehr 10 tagen eine fiese erkÃ¤ltung festgesetzt. daher werde ich auch diesen mittwoch ausfallen  so wenig bin ich dieses jahr noch nie gefahren, bin schon voll auf entzug...


----------



## Montana (18. September 2007)

Man / frau   mag es ja kaum glauben aber so soll das Wetter am KFL - Mittwoch in Köln - Brück werden. 




​

*Frage :* _ ( leicht OT ) _ Wer war denn von euch auf der IFMA ?


----------



## migster (18. September 2007)

Ich war mit viel Glück am ersten Tag umsonst auf der IFMA. 
War für mich nicht wirklich spektakulär.. aussser das dass neue Deore XT 2008Schaltwerk nun 3 Gänge auf einmal nach links schalten kann ..
Ich fand es keine Zeitverschwendung .. aber es gibt bessere Trails um Köln als durch die Hallen 6,7 und 9  
Bis demnächst 
Mike


----------



## Montana (18. September 2007)

Ja unspektakulär stimmt 100 %  

Vor 2 Jahren waren in Kölle z.B. noch Rotwild und Konsorten am Start. Jetzt fand ich nur noch ganz nett: biketags *(natürlich) *, STEVENS (natürlich),  Schwalbe , Continental , Sigma und die tollen E-bikes zum Testen 

Die Bulls Spine Fahrer waren gewohnt klasse hatten aber doch relativ wenig Resonanz im Vergleich zu den Masters im Jugendpark. BTW : BMX gab es auf der Messe fast nicht  zu sehen ... warum dann noch dieser Contest ?



migster schrieb:


> Ich war mit viel Glück am ersten Tag umsonst auf der IFMA.
> War für mich nicht wirklich spektakulär.. aussser das dass neue Deore XT 2008Schaltwerk nun 3 Gänge auf einmal nach links schalten kann ..
> Ich fand es keine Zeitverschwendung .. aber es gibt bessere Trails um Köln als durch die Hallen 6,7 und 9
> Bis demnächst
> Mike


----------



## Sunnybubbles (18. September 2007)

hm ich wäre schon gerne hingegangen, ich war noch nie da. aber letztendlich kann ich mir ja doch nix von dem leisten, was die da anbieten.. 
sonst hab ich noch ne frage. ich wohne ja jetzt in leverkusen (stadtmitte) und frage mich, ob man auch ohne 90% Asphalt zu fahren in den Königsforst/ nach Brück kommt.. 
Im Moment fahre ich über Flittard, Stammheim Dünnwald und Holweide, dann durch die Merheimer Heide. Aber die Strecke gefällt mir nicht wirklich und ich suche eine nettere Alternative. Hier gibt es ja einige, die manchmal von Lev zum Treffpunkt nach Brück fahren. 
Lg
Kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (19. September 2007)

Halle Kerstin,

ich war letztens von Refrath aus in Opladen. An- und Abfahrt lassen sich für das Stück sehr asphaltarm und sogar mit einigen flowigen trails gestallten. Also grob geschätzt Brück - Opladen ca. 70% Forstweg und kleine Trailabschnitte 25% Radweg und 5% Straße. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sunnybubbles (19. September 2007)

hi jörg
danke für den hinweis . dann versuch ichs heute einfach mal über opladen. mal schauen, wie lange ich mit meinem fantastischen orientierungssinn brauche


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. September 2007)

Habe mich für Heute Abend leider wieder abmelden müssen,habe noch einen dringenden privaten Termin.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (19. September 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Habe mich für Heute Abend leider wieder abmelden müssen,habe noch einen dringenden privaten Termin.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Lieber Bernhard 

Was gib es bitte _*Privateres *_und *Dingenderes* wie unseren heißgeliebten KFL-Termin.    

Seid ihr eigentlich am Montag unterwegs gewesen ?


----------



## Jerd (19. September 2007)

Ich komme heute eventuell 5-10 Minuten später, fahrt nicht ohne mich


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. September 2007)

Vielen Dank, Jörg, für die schöne Runde (wenn ich auch nur eine gute Stunde dabei war) über mir z.Teil völlig unbekannte Wege bei Brück und Refrath. Erst ab Gierath hatte ich wieder halbwegs Durchblick. Dann wurde es allerdings dunkel ...  

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Sorry an den "Biker in Schwarz" für den blöden Überholer an der trailigen Auffahrt bei der Grube Cox. Ist eigentlich nicht meine Art.


----------



## Montana (20. September 2007)

Tja ... da wäre es gestern beinahe passiert. Grosseinsatz im Königsforst.  

*Was war los :*

Eine nette Wellness Runde Richtung Hardt experimente in Selbiger mit unbekannten Wegen ... ohne grossen Erfolg  aber das Eis war wohl gebrochen ... denn später im KF wurde *nur noch locker *über die zufahrenden Wege diskutiert und das Anfahren eines wohlbekannten singletrails mit fast nicht zu ahnendem Linksabeinstieg auf einen genialen downhill der direkt 100 m in derTiefe geht   ... führte zum Verlust eines wohlbekannten relativ prominenten bikers ... das Fehlen fiel aber erst nach ca. 100 m Höhendifferenz und 5 km Luftlinie auf und das ist im Dunkeln extrem viel ... dazu kam zunächst kein vorhandenes Handynetz und später wurde festgestellt, dass der Verlorengegangene zwar etwas ortskundig aber ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten unterwegs war ... daraufhin teilte sich die Gruppe in einen genialen Suchtrupp (Danke nochmal an _ralf, freebiker_yam und Harnas_) und eine sehr flotte im *Wellness+tempo  *zum Parkplatz rasenende Rückfahrtruppe _(Julian, schwarzfahrerx4 , Jerd , Redbuller , Montana)_

*Aber dann ...*  

Weder am Parkplatz noch vom Suchtrupp wurde die vermisste Person aufgefunden ... nun wurde die Situation leicht panisch, schliesslich hatten wir *23:00+ im KF * ... was tun ? Wir waren kurz davor einen Grosseinsatz zu alamieren und zu starten denn wir wussten nicht ...

Gab es einen schlimmen unbemerkten Sturz ? Oder eine heftige Panne ? Über Nacht im KF wäre jedenfalls nicht so gut gekommen. 

_(Julian, schwarzfahrerx4 und Montana)_ fuhren mit Gerds Auto dann noch mal rund um den KF und bis zum Tütberg hoch und der Suchtrupp suchte und suchte und leuchtete *Alles* aus .. zum Teil sogar zu Fuss .... 


Endlich meldte sich der Vermisste ... er war nach einer Zeit des Herumirrens glücklicherweise am Parkplatz angekommen.   

Nun rasten Alle Richtung Parkplatz ...  dabei waren die biker fast schneller unterwegs wie die Autofahrer. Dort wurde der Wiedergefundene noch herzlich begrüßt und Alle waren glücklich und es war auch schon bald Mitternacht. 

*Moral von der Geschicht :*

*Nie * im Dunklen auf den Singletrails vor dem guide fahren ... und ist der noch so lahm  
*Immer* Handy mitnehmen und aktivieren und bitte tragt euch Alle in die Liste ein (PN an ralf)

Ich war jedenfalls sehr zufrieden das wir Alle heilgeblieben sind. 

Danke an Alle fürs Mitfahren  und grossen Dank an den Suchtrupp und an Gerd fürs Autofahren rund um den Königsforst  und das Nachhausebringen des armen  *Montanas*


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. September 2007)

Kleiner Tipp: Ich habe immer eine kleine Trillerpfeiffe im Rucksack. Die hört man weiter als ein Rufen und hilft ggf. sowohl bei fehlendem Handynetz und auch in Dunkelheit weiter jemanden zu finden.


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. September 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Bernhard
> 
> Seid ihr eigentlich am Montag unterwegs gewesen ?



Hallo Guido @ Montana,am Montag sind wir mit 5 bikern unterwegs gewesen gefahren wurde eine bekante Aggerrundfahrt mit dabei waren

Peter @ peter1bike
Gerd @ jerd
Heinz @ heio
Ralf @ Konfuzius
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II

PS: Am Montag werde ich keine Runde fahren können,dürfen einen runden Geburtstag ( 40 ) von einer guten Freundin feiern,euch allen aber eine schöne Tour und viel Spass.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (20. September 2007)

Hallo Lars,

Trillerpfeife:  einfache  aber geniale Idee   
                  und so preiswert  

Hallo Guido,

gut das wir bei unseren  kurzzeitigen Horrorszenarien nicht direkt die 
3-4 Hundertschaften und die Einsatzhubschrauber alarmiert haben     

diese Aufregung kostet den prominenten MTB-ler aber noch ein Ründchen    

Bis bald ( die nächsten beiden Mi´s hab ich leider ungünstige Schichten  )

Jrooß us Bröhl    Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (20. September 2007)

Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef


----------



## hama687 (20. September 2007)

Bald ist wieder Nightride Zeit hier mal nen kleiner Überblick über die Neuen der großen...


gruß Alex




hama687 schrieb:


> *Zum direkten vergleich : 10 Lux Halogen Funzel  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## migster (20. September 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Jörg, für die schöne Runde (wenn ich auch nur eine gute Stunde dabei war) über mir z.Teil völlig unbekannte Wege bei Brück und Refrath. Erst ab Gierath hatte ich wieder halbwegs Durchblick. Dann wurde es allerdings dunkel ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan
> ...



Wie mein missglückter Wheeli ... schon vergessen  
Gruss Mike


----------



## juchhu (20. September 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Bald ist wieder Nightride Zeit hier mal nen kleiner Überblick über die Neuen der großen...
> 
> 
> gruß Alex



Ja, die SIGMA-LED-Lampen sind schon nicht schlecht.
Die Lampen von Busch&Müller sind auch OK. 
Leider ein bisschen größer, aber dafür mit StVO-Zulassung.
(Wer es braucht bzw. interessiert.)

Die Gespräche mit den Ansprechpartnern bei SIGMA und bei Busch&Müller auf der IFMA waren schon sehr interessant.

VG Martin

PS: Habt Ihr schon den neuen LED-Hammer Betty12 von Lupine gesehen?
Der absolute Wahnsinn, sowohl in der Leuchtkraft, Leuchtdauer und leider auch im Preis.


----------



## Montana (20. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef



*Hallo Ines und Jens,*

ich werde gerne demnächst mal an einer eurer Touren teilnehmen. Ist doch eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Vielleicht bringe ich auch ein paar hartgesottende KFLer - innen mit. Ich freue mich schon darauf  
*
@ hama687*

und was ist mit der B&M Big Bang für 699   die ist doch geil

*@ Juchhu *

welcome back im KFL Thead


----------



## Jerd (20. September 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> Bald ist wieder Nightride Zeit hier mal nen kleiner Überblick über die Neuen der großen...



Och nö, da hab ich mir gerade das Mirage Evos Endureance Kit geholt, und dann laufen die Neuen nicht mit den NI-Pack-Akkus. Menno!


----------



## ralf (20. September 2007)

Hallo KFLer,

na, das war ja gestern eine richtige Survivaltour. Mir ist das Herz regelrecht in die Hose gerutscht. 
Renate hat wahre GrÃ¶Ãe bewiesen. Trotz offensichtlicher "Verzweiflung" hast Du keine Nerven gezeigt sondern klar strukturiert gehandelt.  

Liebe Leute: Das sollte uns zu denken geben! Ab sofort fahren alle nur noch mit funktionierendem Handy. Und wenn ihr Ã¶fers bei unseren Mittwochsrunden mitfahren wollt, trage ich euch zwingend gerne in unsere KFL-Handyliste ein.

Dazu benÃ¶tige ich eine PN mit folgendem Inhalt (natÃ¼rlich nur das, was jeder will):

Nick
Realname
eMail
Handynummer
Telefonnummer
Notfallnummer
Fax ???
Adresse

Die bisherigen Daten in der Liste erlaube ich mir noch einmal zu Ã¼berarbeiten, da wir mittlerweile einige Dateileichen mitschleppen. So ist mehr Platz und AktualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r aktive KFLer.  

Wie ich soeben gesehen habe, sind bereits erste NeueintrÃ¤ge eingetrudelt. Da war wohl der gestrige Abend recht lehrreich.  

Ich versende die aktualisierte Liste dann in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen an die eMail-Adressen.

So, dann bis kommenden Mittwoch.  

@Alex: Lass den Quatsch mit den LÃ¤mpchen ...
Lupine hat die Preise fÃ¼r die Halogenmodelle drastisch gesenkt. Das Einsteigermodell "Passubio" ist nun offiziell fÃ¼r â¬ 285,- zu haben. Ich habe es und der Gegenwert ist perfektes Traillicht (besser geht natÃ¼rlich immer). Einmal die finanziellen Schmerzen ausgehalten und Du hat ein Leben lang Ruhe, bis auf alle 5 Jahre mal einen Ersatzakku. FÃ¼r die StraÃe ist die allerdings Ã¼berhaupt nicht geeignet. Jeder Autofahrer wird blind und fÃ¤hrt Dich aus eben diesem Grunde im Zweifelsfall Ã¼ber den Haufen!

GruÃ Ralf


----------



## Cheetah (20. September 2007)

Wer nicht selber basteln möchte, sollte sich mal die aktuellen Lupine LED Lampen anschauen, die Wilmas sind schon auf Edisonniveau, die neue Betty liegt deutlich darüber.

Preiswerter geht es im Selbstbau. Osram IRC oder Philips Masterline als Leuchtmittel, dazu ein passendes Gehäuse wie von www.sk-lights.de. Einfach und günstig erhält man mit einem Bleigelakku seinen Energietank. Aufwändiger aber lohnend ist der Bau eines Li-Iion-Akkus. Kabel- und Schaltergedöns von Conrad.

Wer schnelle DHs liebt, sollte mit 2 eigenständigen Lampen unterwegs sein, leider fallen im DH die meisten Lampen aus. Redundanz tut da gut. Es bittet sich dann eine Lenkerlampe die immer an ist, plus ein zuschaltbares Powerhelmlicht   , an.


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (21. September 2007)

Hallo Guido,

in meinem Wagen habe ich eine Schutzbrille (Klarglas mit schw.Band)   gefunden
eigentlich kann es nur deine Brille sein  
da wir uns theoretisch erst in zwei Wochen wieder sehen,
würde ich sie dir gerne schicken.

Deine Adresse per PN od. email und los geht´s. 


linksrheinischer Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (23. September 2007)

... so, aktuelle KFL-Handyliste ist raus. Schaut mal in euer eMail-Postfach.  

Wer's versäumt hat, kein Problem. Daten werden beim nächsten Update (sagen wir mal 11/07  ) enthalten sein.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. September 2007)

Wo bleibt denn die Mittwochs-Tour 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (24. September 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn die Mittwochs-Tour
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II


Danke für die Erinnerung, Bernhard. _(ich war stark beschäftigt)_

Hier ist die beliebte Mittwoch KFL - MTB Tour  ....  

... und nun bitte fleissig anmelden.  

Ich möchte mit der *Wellness* Gruppe mal wieder auf den Lüderich. Das Ganze ganz locker und langsam.


----------



## Montana (25. September 2007)

Augen aufhalten  




			
				LosRochos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute - *DIEBSTAHL* !!!
> 
> mein schönes Torque 8.0, grau, Größe M, wurde mir gestern hier in Köln aus dem Keller eines Privathauses geklaut  - keine Spuren zu finden. Mein Freund und Helfer macht auch nichts  Schei&&verein!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (26. September 2007)

Mach ich eben den Alleinunterhalter hier  

Das Wetter für heute abend im Königsforst :





. . .  sieht garnicht mal sooooo schlecht aus . . .


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. September 2007)

also für morgens stimmt der wetterbericht schonmal nicht. bin schon durch den regen zur arbeit gefahren und aufgehört hat es noch nicht. mal schauen, wie es heute abend aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (26. September 2007)

Werde einfach mal nen Taucheranzug mitnehmen   dann bis heute Abend,mal schauen wer noch so mitkommt.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (26. September 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> also für morgens stimmt der wetterbericht schonmal nicht. bin schon durch den regen zur arbeit gefahren und aufgehört hat es noch nicht. mal schauen, wie es heute abend aussieht.



upppps ....  

Stimmt :


----------



## Jerd (26. September 2007)

Ich habe mir am WE eine Erkältung eingefangen und muss diese Woche leider pausieren


----------



## Montana (26. September 2007)

Hmmm ... im Moment sind wir zu acht .

Das bedeutet : 

Entweder 2 Gruppen z.B. 2 X 4   

*oder *

1 Gruppe und dann ein relativ ruhiges Tempo  

Werden wir wie immer locker vor Ort entscheiden.


BTW : Gute Besserung und bis bald Gerd @ Jerd


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. September 2007)

so wie es hier gerade schüttet dürfte das matsch-o-meter heute die 6 erreichen...


----------



## cubbe (26. September 2007)

Hi,
Ich hatte mich als Mitfahrer für heute abend eingetragen muss aber leider absagen, da ich auch ne kleine Erkältung habe/oder bekomme.

Hatte mit Montana per pm geredet, kann ihm jemand sagen das ich nicht mitkomme, falls er das nicht mehr ließt?

Gruß und viel Spass cubbe


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. September 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Früher   haben´se ihre Werbung noch hier reingeschrieben.
> Jetzt muss das der _Montana_ schon selber tun.  Nä, wat wor dat dann fröher ....  ....


 

Hab' ich mir natürlich zu Herzen genommen   :


*Team Tomburg Light/*
*DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg*
*presents:*​ 
*Grüne Hölle!*​ 
Wer mit uns am 03.10.2007 sinnlos im Kreis fahren möchte (Zitat eines Österreichers): Ein Klick hier! ​


----------



## Montana (27. September 2007)

Klare Sache, dass ich da dabei bin. Später mehr.   



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hab' ich mir natürlich zu Herzen genommen   :
> 
> 
> *Team Tomburg Light/*
> ...


----------



## Cheetah (27. September 2007)

*Es war
dunkel, 
nass, 
nebelig, 
kalt, 
matschig, 
sandig, 
wurzelig, 
trailig, 
gesellig 
und 
lustich!​*
Eine wunderbare klassische KFL-Tour. 
Gerne wieder!








Gesellig und lustich wirds auch beim *MTB Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5104​


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. September 2007)

Stimmt   

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

Genau


----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

Danke , _Frank_ .... Es stimmt(e) auch wirklich Alles   

Wir hatten die alt bewÃ¤hrte klassische KFL-Tour mit Matschetrail (leider nur einmal, _Frank_ ) ... den langen Westtrail ... den Zicken  downhill an der A4) ... dazu dann noch zum LÃ¼derich hoch und den glitschigen genialen LÃ¼derichtrail runter und dann Ã¼ber einen steilen Anstieg zurÃ¼ck in den KF und dort auch noch Einiges. Alles war wirlkich matschig und feucht und nebelig und Ã¼berhaupt.

Danke an _JÃ¶rg_ fÃ¼rs gewohnt souverÃ¤ne mitguiden   

*Mitfahrer -in waren:*

MTB-Kao 
bernhardwalter 
born 2bike wild 
Schnegge 
GIANTAC2 
Cheetah 
skorpi
Dina
Montana 

Daten :   .... is auch egal ... jedenfalls viel Wasser im Boden  

*@ Frank :* Wie (wer) war das noch mit der Schlammsau ?  





Cheetah schrieb:


> *Es war
> dunkel,
> nass,
> nebelig,
> ...


----------



## Montana (1. Oktober 2007)

Wie geht es nun weiter : 

Zunächst mal heute Bernhards Rheinrunde. Ich fahre zwar mal wieder nicht mit  aber die Tour ist immer gut  

Dann bietet sich für Mittwoch die TTL-Tour rund um die *grüne Hölle * an.

Es wird daher von *mir* auch keine KFL-Tour angeboten. Es sei denn das Wetter ist für eine Tagestour in die Eifel  zu schlecht (was immer das auch heisst) ... dann fahre ich natürlich abends im KF.


----------



## migster (2. Oktober 2007)

Macht keiner der Guides oder GPS´ler eine Tour am Mittwoch im KF ??
Schade 
Mike


----------



## Montana (2. Oktober 2007)

migster schrieb:


> Macht keiner der Guides oder GPS´ler eine Tour am Mittwoch im KF ??
> Schade
> Mike



Mike , komm doch einfach mit in die Eifel  

Ich weiss nicht was _Schnegge_ vorhat. Eigentlich war morgen auch ne Tagestour rund um den Königsforst und ins Bergische Land geplant.
Dann kam aber das nette TTL Angebot und jetzt muss man auch mal _sehn wies _Wetter wird


----------



## Schnegge (2. Oktober 2007)

Werde morgen ne Tagestour anbieten!! LMB Eintrag folgt


----------



## migster (2. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Mike , komm doch einfach mit in die Eifel
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was _Schnegge_ vorhat. Eigentlich war morgen auch ne Tagestour rund um den Königsforst und ins Bergische Land geplant.
> Dann kam aber das nette TTL Angebot und jetzt muss man auch mal _sehn wies _Wetter wird



Das sind rund 90 Kilometer (eine Tour) für mich  Ist mir ein wenig zu weit (leider)
BG 
Mike


----------



## Montana (2. Oktober 2007)

migster schrieb:


> Das sind rund 90 Kilometer (eine Tour) für mich  Ist mir ein wenig zu weit (leider)
> BG
> Mike



Also *ich*   werde die 90km Anfahrt mit dem Auto erledigen sonst bin ich erledigt.   

Ansonsten :_ Watt gibbet _Besseres wie die Eifel ?


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Werde morgen ne Tagestour anbieten!! LMB Eintrag folgt



Melde mich mal unter Vorbehalt an  
Weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen ein MTB habe.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (2. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Werde morgen ne Tagestour anbieten!! LMB Eintrag folgt



Eintrag findet ihr hier


----------



## Montana (3. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Eintrag findet ihr hier



Und wie war es so ?


----------



## migster (3. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Und wie war es so ?



Supertour .. Aber Anstrengend   
Schönes Wetter weite Aussichten tollen rutschigen Trails .. 
Das ganze serviert von Schnegge auf ca. 65km 1250hm und nem 16ner Schnitt.
Ein Plattfuß und ein kleiner Sturz .. 
Ich denke den anderen hat es auch gut gefallen  
Bis demnächst 
BG
Mike


----------



## Montana (3. Oktober 2007)

migster schrieb:


> Supertour .. Aber Anstrengend
> Schönes Wetter weite Aussichten tollen rutschigen Trails ..
> Das ganze serviert von Schnegge auf ca. 65km 1250hm und nem 16ner Schnitt.
> Ein Plattfuß und ein kleiner Sturz ..
> ...



Respekt  Wir hatten etwas weniger, dafür Nebel


----------



## migster (3. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Respekt  Wir hatten etwas weniger, dafür Nebel





Hab ich schon gelesen .. hab ich was verpasst ... als noch nie in der Eifel-Fahrer ???


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (3. Oktober 2007)

migster schrieb:


> Das ganze serviert von Schnegge auf ca. 65km 1250hm und nem 16ner Schnitt.
> Ein Plattfuß und ein kleiner Sturz ..
> Ich denke den anderen hat es auch gut gefallen
> Bis demnächst
> ...



...kann dem Mike gerne zustimmen, Schnegge´s Touren sind einfach    
..und sogar ohne Regen, aber der Untergrund war stellenweise schon recht feucht, so daß Passanten entsetzt die Bikes bestaunten:  Zitat " oh, dreckige Räder"     
Also bis demnächt
VG Helmut

P.S. Touren bei kompletten Tageslicht sind auch mal wieder schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Oktober 2007)

Jau, war wie immer schön auf Jörg's Spuren  Sturz habe ich gut überstanden. Wir haben auch gut früher nach Hause gefunden. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nach längerer Straßenfahrt wieder, warum ich MTB und kein Rennrad fahre  Aber die Kinder haben es mir gedankt  

Der Vollständigkeit halber das Profil der etwas abgekürzten Tour.


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2007)

_MTB - Treffen der Kölner Siegburger Hennefer Troisdorfer und drumrum Bergradfahrer -innen_


*Ort * 	51143 Köln - Zündorf  Kirchstr.10
*Land *	Nordrhein-Westfalen
*Treffpunkt *	Gasthaus zum Scheurer


Website mit Speiseplan und genauer Adresse :

http://www.brauhaus-zum-scheurer.de

Eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein oder Verband ist    n i c h t   nötig  

*Dauer *	ganzabendlich
*Kontakt *	PN / Email
Start 	26.10.2007 19:00
*Tempo* 	schnell
*Schwierigkeit* 	schwer

Hier ist der LMB Termin zum Eintragen ​


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2007)

_*NEUER MITTWOCHS TERMIN *_


 Hier bitte eintragen 
​


----------



## Mezzaluna (10. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _*NEUER MITTWOCHS TERMIN *_
> 
> 
> Hier bitte eintragen
> ​



Hallo Guido und Mitfahrer der heutigen Tour,

gerne wäre ich heute bei euch mitgefahren, bin aber ein wenig krank. Ich wünsche euch eine gelungene Tour, radelt ein wenig für mich mit. 
Bis nächste Woche.

Dina


----------



## bikekiller (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo montana,

nach langer, langer Abstinenz möchte ich mich ordentlich zurück melden zum mittwöchlichen nightride im schönen KF mit dem KFL Ur- Team & friends.

Diesmal reumütig in die Wellness Gruppe   , denn die Schnellnesser waren neulich doch noch einen Tick zu flott unterwegs für mich. 

So wird das altbewährte "ImKreisumdieGruppeherumfahren" auch wieder einmal belebt, wenn die Männer allein im Wald sich zum Plausch bei Minus 15 Grad zusammen stellen...    ich darf an den letzten WP erinnern...

heute soll das Wetter ja stabil bleiben so dass wir sozusagen in den Sonnenuntergang reiten können. Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Jerd (10. Oktober 2007)

Leider habe ich heute abend einen Termin und kann nicht radeln kommen. Hoffentlich das nächste Mal.

Jrüße,

Jerd


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Oktober 2007)

Wie immer eine schöne gemütliche Wellnessrunde mit schön Gequatsche   Und dieses mal ein reines KFL-Profil, da ich das erste mal (glaube ich) mittwochs mit dem Auto gekommen bin. Wird aber nicht wieder so schnell vorkommen (hoffe ich)


----------



## ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Wie immer eine schöne gemütliche Wellnessrunde mit schön Gequatsche   Und dieses mal ein reines KFL-Profil, da ich das erste mal (glaube ich) mittwochs mit dem Auto gekommen bin. Wird aber nicht wieder so schnell vorkommen (hoffe ich)



... hmm, mein Av-Puls lag um 14 Schläge/Min. höher und mein max.-Puls sogar um 15 Schläge. ...  
Nun ja, unsere Altersdifferenz dürfte noch eimal deutlich höher liegen ...  

Jo, war nett die Tour. Hätte ruhig 20 Km mehr haben können.  

@Guido: _Wehe Du machst das beim nächsten mal wahr ..._  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hmm, mein Av-Puls lag um 14 Schläge/Min. höher und mein max.-Puls sogar um 15 Schläge. ...
> Nun ja, unsere Altersdifferenz dürfte noch eimal deutlich höher liegen ...



 ...ihr Zombies!! Wer sagt, daß ein alter Motor nicht hoch drehen kann? Bei ner vergleichbaren Tour hier liegt mein Av bei 150 und mein Max bei 190!

Ach ja, gestern Linnef-Trail, Vollgas runter ebenfalls 190er Puls...von Grunewald bis Dhünntal keine 12min für die 5,2km...

@ralf
wo ist dein schönes KFL Matschometer?


----------



## ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @ralf
> wo ist dein schönes KFL Matschometer?



*... da isses wieder.*  

*Königsforst Matschmeter*; *10.10.07*:  Staubtrocken>>> 1-*2-3*-4-5-6 <<<Matsch total
Die *"-3"* vergebe ich nur wegen diesem *Schei$$ Matschetrail*, den Guido so liebt ...  ...   

So, ich geh' jetzt 'ne Runde Nightbiken.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Oktober 2007)

Pulswerte kann man nicht vergleichen, ist genetisch vorgegeben. Ich bin z.B. Niedrigpulser, über 170 komme ich fast gar nicht.


----------



## ralf (12. Oktober 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ihr Zombies!! Wer sagt, daß ein alter Motor nicht hoch drehen kann? Bei ner vergleichbaren Tour hier liegt mein Av bei 150 und mein Max bei 190!
> 
> Ach ja, gestern Linnef-Trail, Vollgas runter ebenfalls 190er Puls...von Grunewald bis Dhünntal keine 12min für die 5,2km...



... hmm, der eine steht auf 'nen alten hochgetunten Sauger ...



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Pulswerte kann man nicht vergleichen, ist genetisch vorgegeben. Ich bin z.B. Niedrigpulser, über 170 komme ich fast gar nicht.



... und der andere auf 'nen drehmomentstarken Treckermotor ...

   ...   ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2007)

Auch hier an dieser exponierten Stelle die herzlichsten Geburtstagsgrüße an unseren _Schnellness_guide No1  
*
Jörg  @lias Schnegge  *  

Wir hoffen auf viele weitere tolle Touren rund um den Königsforst.  

​


----------



## migster (15. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Schnegge 
   
Mike





Montana schrieb:


> Auch hier an dieser exponierten Stelle die herzlichsten Geburtstagsgrüße an unseren _Schnellness_guide No1
> *
> Jörg  @lias Schnegge  *
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir lieber Jörg @schnegge   ,
hätte das  ja am liebsten am Mittwoch bei der KFL-Tour persönlich gemacht aber was ist los   kein Guide keine Tour,dabei soll es doch typisches KFL Wetter geben 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## bikekiller (16. Oktober 2007)

Sodele, schönen Dank für die tolle Tour mit Guide Guido. Es war wie immer interessant, trailig und nicht matschig !!! Dafür kein Wellnesstempo, was aber ok war. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder dabei sein kann, wenn der/die jobs es zulassen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an schnegge (Du bist in Outlook vermerkt).


----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche  

Jetzt wo ich 35 bin werde ich nicht mehr guiden 
ok, war nur 'n Scherz. Werde aber Morgen wegen eines Termins in Castrop-Rauxel leider nicht können. Guido ist wohl auch weit weg  (Er nannte iregndeinen Ort mit T...  )

Also wer Lust zum Guiden hat... Ihr wisst ja wo da lmb ist...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2007)

@ all,
mal sehen was das Wetter morgen sagt,werde dann wohl wie gehabt um 19.00 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt sein mal sehen wo mich dann die Wege hintragen werden wer Lust hat kann ja mitfahren.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## peter1bike (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Bernhard,

dann bin ich auch dabei.Melde mich nochmal bei Dir.Hoffe es fahren noch weitere Biker(innen) mit.
Jörg, von mir auch die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag. Die Schnittchen kannst Du ja nächste Woche mitbringen 

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich lege mich mit Chips und Bier vor die Flimmerkiste und schaue mir das Länderspiel an


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. Oktober 2007)

Genau,dazu habe ich mich auch gerade entschieden dann bis demnächst im Wald.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich lege mich mit Chips und Bier vor die Flimmerkiste und schaue mir das Länderspiel an


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2007)

Und? Schönes Spiel?


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und? Schönes Spiel?



Ich habe schon bessere gesehen


----------



## hama687 (18. Oktober 2007)

So mein Geburstagsgeschenk ist gerade angekommen

Heute Abend wird sie im direkten vergleich zur Bumm IXON sich schon mal beweisen dürfen, Bilder werden bestimmt folgen...

"Supernova 48seven" 

allerdings die 2004 Version ich bin gespannt und kann es kaum noch abwarten das es dunkel wird


----------



## Montana (18. Oktober 2007)

Oh ... Mist ....  der alte Mann des Königsforst wird _dooferweise_ furchtbar vergesslich ... ohne Outlook Kalender ist er total verloren und das passiert auch noch im Urlaub fernab der Heimat  

Also nachträglich ganz herzliche Glückwünsche an den ausgewanderten   Juniorchef ... dazu noch viele nette Grüße nach Leverkusen ... auch an die Kerstin. 

... und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Licht. Ich bin ja mal gespannt  

Apropos : Vielleicht kauft sich der _Montana_ bald mal ein vernünftiges passendes Senioren - Gelände und Bergfahrrad. Wäre echt möglich   ... 

... denn eins ist sicher ...  zumindest der _*Montana*_ wird weiter* Fahrrad fahren* und das ist auch besser so .... 




hama687 schrieb:


> So mein Geburstagsgeschenk ist gerade angekommen
> 
> Heute Abend wird sie im direkten vergleich zur Bumm IXON sich schon mal beweisen dürfen, Bilder werden bestimmt folgen...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (18. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... denn eins ist sicher ...  zumindest der _*Montana*_ wird weiter* Fahrrad fahren* und das ist auch besser so ....



wer sagt denn das ich aufhöre    ?


----------



## Montana (18. Oktober 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> wer sagt denn das ich *aufhöre*    ?



Du und ich bzw. wir doch nicht ... ich meinte doch Andere die nur noch schreiben und nicht (nie) fahren.   aber was solls ?


----------



## hama687 (18. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Du und ich bzw. wir doch nicht ... ich meinte doch Andere die nur noch schreiben und nicht (nie) fahren.   aber was solls ?



nächste woche sonntag lust auf ne runde? hier in der gegend? oder übernächste woche?^^

sag mal bescheid ob du an einem von beiden tagen kannst 


gruß alex


----------



## Montana (21. Oktober 2007)

*Neuer Mittwochstermin * h i e r 
*
Montana* verspricht euch S u p e r - Wellness ...   

... und auch nur das ...
​


----------



## Montana (23. Oktober 2007)

*KFLer -innen *. . . Wo seid ihr ? 

Ich mache ganz sicher morgen eine gaaaaaaanz leichte Tour in altbekannter Wellness Tradition 


. .



Doofe Anbiederei was ?


----------



## ralf (23. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *KFLer -innen *. . . Wo seid ihr ?
> 
> Ich mache ganz sicher morgen eine gaaaaaaanz leichte Tour in altbekannter Wellness Tradition
> 
> ...



*... hiiiiier* ist einer.

Leider muß ich Dir wegen Infekt eine Absage erteilen. Liege hier seit Tagen auf der Couch und es will einfach nicht besser werden ...  

Na ja, jedenfalls wünsche ich euch eine schöne Tour.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin z.Z. auch nicht 100% auf'm Damm  .  Daher werd' ich heut' auch was für die Gesundheit tuen und wellnessen  

Also heute gibt es *keine* Schnellnessrunde!  

Bis heute abend
Jörg

@ralf: Ich befürchte dein Matschometer geht irgendwie nach...


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde wohl diesen Mittwoch und nächsten Mittwoch wegen privaten Feierlichkeiten nicht mitfahren können,da ich nicht wegen Erkältung auf der Couch liegen muß bin ich etwas besser dran als so manch einer  
Hallo Guido @ Montana hast du schon ein Team für den Winterpokal gemeldet und wenn ja mit welchen Teilnehmern ?

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (24. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> @ralf: Ich befürchte dein Matschometer geht irgendwie nach...



... ja Jörg, stimmt. Aber so lange bin ich halt schon aus dem Verkehr ...  

... dafür funktioniert das *Macho*meter auf der Couch allerdings recht gut.   ... ... nee, nicht wirklich, *ich will endlich wieder in den Wald!*  

Gute Besserung, Dir und allen die sonst noch krank sind ...  
... und allen KFLern eine nette Wellnesstour heute Abend!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (24. Oktober 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl diesen Mittwoch und nächsten Mittwoch wegen privaten Feierlichkeiten nicht mitfahren können,da ich nicht wegen Erkältung auf der Couch liegen muß bin ich etwas besser dran als so manch einer
> *Hallo Guido @ Montana hast du schon ein Team für den Winterpokal gemeldet und wenn ja mit welchen Teilnehmern ?*
> 
> Schönen Gruß bis demnächst
> ...




Lieber Bernhard, da bis heute nicht klar ist ob es einen WP07/08 überhaupt geben wird, habe ich natürlich auch noch kein Team zusammengestellt. Verhandlung laufen aber schon länger da wir wohl mind. zwei Leute ersetzen werden (müssen / wollen  ). Du bist aber für alle Fälle schon mal fest für das KFL-Team eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (24. Oktober 2007)

*@ Ralf *Gute Besserung und bis bald hoffentlich. 
Hast Du mitbekommen welche Frage der liebe Bernhard gestellt hat ? 



ralf schrieb:


> ... ja Jörg, stimmt. Aber so lange bin ich halt schon aus dem Verkehr ...
> 
> ... dafür funktioniert das *Macho*meter auf der Couch allerdings recht gut.   ... ... nee, nicht wirklich, *ich will endlich wieder in den Wald!*
> 
> ...



*@ Jörg* Dann machen wir doch heute mal ganz einfach _*Königsforst kreuz und quer* _. Wir wollten ja mal _Jerds_ trail ausprobieren und dann die ganz anderen netten Sachen und mal wieder einen Schuss Forsbacher Mühle. Ist der trail eigentlich wieder frei ... sonst fahren wir oben rum.  Bis heute abend ... 




			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin z.Z. auch nicht 100% auf'm Damm  . Daher werd' ich heut' auch was für die Gesundheit tuen und wellnessen
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2007)

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und die Mitfahrerin in dieser mal wieder bemerkenswert grossen _Afterjob-MTB-Gruppe_ für die tolle _kreuz und quer durch den Königsforst Tour._ Es war `ne Menge Interessantes und selten oder noch nie Befahrenes dabei. Der Matsch hielt sich auch in Grenzen. _Montanas _Judorolle blieb unbemerkt (bis ich zuhause war  ) und das Ganze war auch für unserem Überraschungsgast (Freerider aus Hennef  ) hoffentlich spassig und im uphill noch realtiv gut fahrbar , oder ? 

Besondern Dank nochmal an die localguides  : _Jerd / Schnegge und Peter1bike_

Stimmt übrigens : _Wellness MTB _müsste noch mal genau definiert werden. Hat einer Daten ?

Nächsten Mittwoch wird der _Montana_ leider  nicht dabei sein.


----------



## icke1 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi Guido , Hi KFL-Team 

Herzlichen dank für die Einladung, die Klasse Tour, und die super netten Kontakte.
Ich muß zwar eingestehen das ich nach spätestens 10 min. keinen blassen Schimmer mehr hatte wo wir waren, aber es war einfach nur genial ( auch wenn wir uns nochmal über die definition WELLNESS unterhalten müssen )  

Im großen und ganzen war alles "relativ" gut fahrbar nur zwei teilstücke haben sich glaub ich dauerhaft bei mir eingebrannt. 
1. Der Uphill keine Ahnung wo der war, wo man denkt es geht fast senkrecht hoch ( rein gefühlsmäßig  ) 
2. Die Geile lange Abfahrt. 

Also dann sag ich mal wir sehen uns bestimmt noch mal bei einer eurer Touren, und verbleibe


Viele Grüße

Volker


----------



## i-men (26. Oktober 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt übrigens : _Wellness MTB _müsste noch mal genau definiert werden. Hat einer Daten ?



Jau habe ich.

Erstmal Danke an Guide und Co-Guides. War mal wieder nen feines Ründchen.

Die Daten sehen übrigens doch ziemlich nach Wellness aus, ausser vielleicht die 450hm auf 25km.

Also die Daten bis zu meinem Ausscheiden am Bahndamm wären:

450hm
25km
12,6km/h im Schnitt 
1:45h Fahrzeit

Bis demnächst
Ingo


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> 450hm
> 25km
> 12,6km/h im Schnitt
> 1:45h Fahrzeit


...man sieht, KFL ist schon wieder voll auf Winterpokal-Kurs....


----------



## Jerd (26. Oktober 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Also die Daten bis zu meinem Ausscheiden am Bahndamm wären:
> 
> 450hm
> 25km
> ...



Von Rösrath war es natürlich auch noch ein ganzes Stück, das wir dann ziemlich zügig gefahren sind. 

Meine Daten sind:

460 hm
49 km total, bereinigt um An- und Abreise: 36 Kilometer
17,3 km/h Schnitt => bereinigt ca. 14-15 km/h 
2:50 Fahrzeit

Da sind allerdings 13 Kilometer An- und Abreise mit drinne. Da ich auf der Hinfahrt wg. Verspätung ziemlich geheizt bin (Schnitt > 20 km/h) und auf der Rückfahrt auch noch was Gas gegeben habe (mich gruselt allein im Dunkeln  ), liegt der Schnitt der Tour natürlich niedriger.


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2007)

*K F L - Winterpokal - Team 2007/2008 *


Es geht bald los  Daher möchte ich nun auch das Team bilden.

Gesetzt sind : 
*
Schnegge  
bernhardwalter  
Montana *

Frei sind noch :

. . . . . . .        
. . . . .


----------



## hama687 (27. Oktober 2007)

tja dieses jahr ohne hama687, schade machste nichts...

*etwas entteuscht bin ich ja schon...


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> tja dieses jahr ohne hama687, schade machste nichts...
> 
> *etwas entteuscht bin ich ja schon...




Halt . . .  halt   Alex bitte nicht enttäuscht sein. 

Es soll halt so sein , dass das KFL Team öfter *zusammen* im K önigs F orst und auf den L üderich fährt. 

Wenn das gewährleistet ist dann gibt es doch überhaupt kein Problem. Wir haben halt die Qual der Wahl und es besteht ja immer noch die Möglichkeit ein Alternativ Team  siehe auch  ... wie heißen die noch .. die Singles  mit den Geheimtouren . ..   zu bilden.  

In diesem Jahr wird z.B. auch der _Montana_  nicht mehr soviel durch die kalte Gegend fahren , da er Besseres zutun hat.  

So jetzt geht es zuerst mal zu *BRINGS* nach Lohmar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (27. Oktober 2007)

Würde ja gerne im Winterpokal mitfahren, es geht ja um die Zeit, nicht die Geschwindigkeit, oder? ;-)

Meine Vorzüge: 
- Fahre Mittwochs und Montags, wann immer geht
- Freiberuflich und arbeitsscheu  , fahre daher auch alleine unter der Woche
- Kein Auto, mache alles mit dem Rad  
- Schaffe mir gerade eine Rolle an


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Oktober 2007)

Prima, ich bin mit dabei freue mich schon drauf nun brauchen wir aber noch Teilnehmer ( in ) Nr. 4 + 5 , wer Hat Lust ?

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II




Montana schrieb:


> *K F L - Winterpokal - Team 2007/2008 *
> 
> 
> Es geht bald los  Daher möchte ich nun auch das Team bilden.
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Oktober 2007)

Werde mal für Montag eine spontane Runde einschreiben 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## hama687 (28. Oktober 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Prima, ich bin mit dabei freue mich schon drauf nun brauchen wir aber noch Teilnehmer ( in ) Nr. 4 + 5 , wer Hat Lust ?
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



da irste dich die sind schon ausgesucht


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2007)

Perfekte Bewerbung, Gerd  . ... wie bereits geschrieben ... das relativ regelmäßige  gemeinsame Touren in der KFL Gegend steht bei mir in diesem Jahr besonders im Vordergrund ... das wäre wirklich sinnvoll




Jerd schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne im Winterpokal mitfahren, es geht ja um die Zeit, nicht die Geschwindigkeit, oder? ;-)
> 
> Meine Vorzüge:
> - Fahre Mittwochs und Montags, wann immer geht
> ...


----------



## i-men (28. Oktober 2007)

Ah, das Fahrerkarussell dreht sich ja schon. Würde meine Punkte auch gerne bei den KFLern einbuchen. 

Gibt es am Mittwoch nen Schneggetour?
Ich könnte sonst auch was lockeres guiden, voraus gesetzt mein leichter Erkältungsanflug verpieselt sich bis dahin wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Ah, das Fahrerkarussell dreht sich ja schon. Würde meine Punkte auch gerne bei den KFLern einbuchen.
> 
> Gibt es am Mittwoch nen Schneggetour?
> Ich könnte sonst auch was lockeres guiden, voraus gesetzt mein leichter Erkältungsanflug verpieselt sich bis dahin wieder.



Stimmt Ingo  und die Ablösesummen steigen ins Unermessliche .... wir werden bestimmt wieder _KFL-Team X+ _ gründen müssen. Es gibt ja noch den Peter und die ganzen Anderen. Leider sind die Teams auf 5 Mitglieder begrenzt.


----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2007)

ich komm montags und mittwochs erst wieder wenn es punkte gibt


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Oktober 2007)

die frostnasen, bestehend aus born2bikewild, crossfire, pepin und mir, suchen ebenfalls noch jemanden zur vervollständigung unseres teams. bewerbungsunterlagen bitte direkt an mich


----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2007)

finde unser team nicht


----------



## Jerd (29. Oktober 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Werde mal für Montag eine spontane Runde einschreiben



Bin dabei, aber für Montag ist quasi Dauerregen angesagt


----------



## Schnegge (29. Oktober 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Gibt es am Mittwoch nen Schneggetour?



Am Mittwoch soll es ja richtig schön (kalt  ) werden und der Donnerstag is' ja bekanntlicherweise ein Feiertag  . Ich plane daher ein Halloween-Special mit rund 60 (+/-10) km...  

Guido   bist du am Mittwoch da? Wenn nicht stell ich was ins lmb...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch soll es ja richtig schön (kalt  ) werden und der Donnerstag is' ja bekanntlicherweise ein Feiertag  . Ich plane daher ein Halloween-Special mit rund 60 (+/-10) km...
> 
> Guido  bist du am Mittwoch da? Wenn nicht stell ich was ins lmb...
> 
> ...



Nein Jörg da bin ich leider mal wieder _feiertechnisch_ verplant   Stell doch bitte was ins LMB rein und fahrt euch schon mal tüchtig für den Winterpokal warm.


----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2007)

*K F L - Winterpokal - Team 2007/2008 *


Update : 

*
Schnegge  
bernhardwalter  
Montana 
ralf 
*


Damit ist der *alte *_Montana _seinem Ziel sehr nahe gekommen ... ein Team mit regelmässigen KFL-Fahrern und auch regelmässigen KFLunddrum -Tourenanbietern  zusammenzustellen. Die Alterstruktur ist dafür notwendigerweise leicht nach oben korrigiert worden aber das macht überhaupt nichts. Wir haben nun auch jeweils zwei Mitgleder der flotten und der lahmen Fraktion. Wer passt da jetzt wohl noch rein ? 
... es ist verfluchterweise  ja auch nur noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## Ommer (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Guido,

gratuliere zum fast vollen KFL-WP-Team! 

Möchtest Du die Ablösesumme überweisen oder bevorzugst Du Barzahlung (ohne Quittung)?

Gruß
Achim



Montana schrieb:


> *K F L - Winterpokal - Team 2007/2008 *
> 
> 
> Update :
> ...


----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2007)

Danke, Achim ...

  ich habe auch ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen und habe viele schlaflose Nächte hinter mir. Aber es war / ist ja so passend. Was bilde ich mir eigentlich ein mit "meiner" KFL- Idee? Da gibt es Leute wie den _ralf _die _seit kurz nach dem Krieg _durch diesen Wald düsen und nun wirklich jeden Baum kennen. Die müssen dann doch auch in diesem Team sein. Klar wird bei uns auch abundzu getrödelt und daher würden _wir (d.h. zumindest ralf und Montana) _ auch prima in dein tolles Team passen  ... aber Du wirst bestimmt einen passenden Ersatz aus der Region finden

Zur Ablösesumme : Da läuft nach Aussage vom Ralf auf ein ... _

SonntagsmalganzfrühaufstehenundnachLindlarfahren_  raus. 

Vielleicht gibt es da irgendwo die Möglichkeit lecker frühstücken zu gehen.  



Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> gratuliere zum fast vollen KFL-WP-Team!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. Oktober 2007)

Kannste machen , Ingo  


*K F L - Winterpokal - Team 2007/2008 *


Wir sind nun auch komplett  : 

*
Schnegge  
bernhardwalter  
Montana 
ralf 
i-men  
*

Sorry  an Alle die nicht zum KFL-Team dazu stossen konnten. Das System lässt leider nur 5 Teilnehmer zu.   Meine Idee ist, dass wir ein Team haben werden, dass relativ häufig *gemeinsam* Touren im KFL Gebiet fährt. Alles Andere ist zunächst nebensächlich.

Ich bitte die Leute die eigentlich auch zum Kernteam zählen z.B. *Peter* und *Bernhard (freebiker)* sich doch um Gründung des zweiten KFL Teams zu kümmern. 

Die Entscheidung war schon sehr schwer  





i-men schrieb:


> Ah, das Fahrerkarussell dreht sich ja schon. Würde meine Punkte auch gerne bei den KFLern einbuchen.
> Gibt es am Mittwoch nen Schneggetour?
> Ich könnte sonst auch was lockeres guiden, voraus gesetzt mein leichter Erkältungsanflug verpieselt sich bis dahin wieder.


----------



## Schnegge (29. Oktober 2007)

*KFL-Halloween-Special*

Auf Grund der guten Wettervorhersage
auch wenn's draußen gerade anders aussieht
und der Ausschlafmöglichkeit am Folgetag
gibts am Mittwoch eine Specialtour

Quer durchs Bergische

soll heißen rund 60km auf KFL-Wellnessniveau
mit viel quatschen und etwas länger unterwegs sein

also flott anmelden​


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2007)

hey schnegge fahrt ihr über bergisch gladbach?


----------



## Schnegge (29. Oktober 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> hey schnegge fahrt ihr über bergisch gladbach?



Naja Bergisch Gladbach is' groß... den ein oder anderen Ortsteil werden wir garantiert streifen... das Zentrum jedoch nicht... die genaue Strecke ist z.Z. in der Entstehungsphase. Letztentlich entscheidet auch der Wetterverlauf bis Mittwoch ein wenig mit...

gruß
Jörg


----------



## hama687 (29. Oktober 2007)

mal ne frage wie planst du so eine tour? nimmste dir die karte und schaust okay das sieht spannedn aus oder haste das einfach schon alles mal abgefahren?


----------



## Schnegge (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich nehm' mir die Karte, wühl' ein bissl in meinem human-gps und schaue wie man die besten Stücke mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften (trails, Aussichten, oder was auch immer) mit möglichst wenig Asphalt verbinden kann. Dabei wird auch möglichst keine Tour doppelt gefahren. Denn auch der guide möchte Abwechselung. Experimente sprich neue Abschnitte werden nur in kleinen Gruppen bzw. in ausdrücklichen explorer-touren gemacht. Strecken bei 'ner ausgeschrieben Tour auf gut Glück zu fahren sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, vorallem beim nightride....

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2007)

*ERINNERUNG : *



Schnegge schrieb:


> *KFL-Halloween-Special*
> 
> Auf Grund der guten Wettervorhersage
> auch wenn's draußen gerade anders aussieht
> ...


----------



## i-men (31. Oktober 2007)

Meine Erkältung lässt mich leider doch noch nicht in Ruhe 

Ich bin daher heute abend leider nicht dabei. 
Ich hätte schon verdammt viel darum gegeben, zu erfahren was der Schneggerich da wieder aus dem Hut zaubert.

@Jörg Versprich mir die Tour entgegen Deinen Grundsätzen nochmal zu fahren (natürlich nur wenn sie gut ist )


VIEL SPASS


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2007)

Gute Besserung Ingo  ich schliesse mich Deinem Wunsch an ... im Wellness  Tempo würde ich diese Runde auch *sehr gerne * mal mitfahren ... weil was Jörg da meistens ausarbeitet   ist schon ... einfach genial  

Ich kann ja leider heute wegen einer Familienfeier nicht mit  



i-men schrieb:


> Meine Erkältung lässt mich leider doch noch nicht in Ruhe
> 
> Ich bin daher heute abend leider nicht dabei.
> Ich hätte schon verdammt viel darum gegeben, zu erfahren was der Schneggerich da wieder aus dem Hut zaubert.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (31. Oktober 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Meine Erkältung lässt mich leider doch noch nicht in Ruhe
> 
> Ich bin daher heute abend leider nicht dabei.
> Ich hätte schon verdammt viel darum gegeben, zu erfahren was der Schneggerich da wieder aus dem Hut zaubert.
> ...



@Ingo
Gute Besserung auch meinerseits... 

Die Tour wird wahrscheinlich nicht so aber bestimmt so ähnlich nochmal in Angriff genommen werden...  

@alle Mitfahrer
Heut' abend bitte an ausreichend Beleuchtung denken. Ich hab gestern nochmal den Lötkolben geschwungen und insgesammt 3(!) Sigma Akkupacks + Ralfs Li-Ionen Powerpack  dabei... könnte also im Notfall mit 2 Sigmas aushelfen... aber bitte nicht alle gleichzeitig drauf verlassen... vorallem nicht auf Sigma  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## migster (31. Oktober 2007)

Schade Schade ... kann leider auch nicht  

Aber bis demnächst 

Mike


----------



## Montana (31. Oktober 2007)

*
. . .  und das nächste Großevent steht an . . . *




 _ *KFL - Team and friends Winterpokal Start 2007/2008 *_



Montag 5.11.2007 18:30 an der _ Radsportweit _berühmten "Schmitze Bud" (_nach der bikekiller Idee vom WP2006/2007)_











Gefahren werden soll die klassische traditionelle Strassen- und ganz wenig Wald-Runde an Agger, Sieg und Rhein entlang ... schön winterpokaltaugliches gemütliches aber konstantes  Tempo... mit dem bekannten WP - Grundlagenausdauer - Trainingseffekt ... da wir voriges Jahr fast immer im Regen gefahren sind erwarten wir das auch für diese Saison *gg*... schöneres  Wetter wäre nett ist aber keine Bedingung ... es geht in jedem Fall los ... 



*guides and co-guides : * members of  the K F L - Team  



Wir hoffen auf eine sehr rege Teilnahme vor allem auch von den konkurrierenden Teams. Parkplätze sind an der "Bud" in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden.


Hier geht es zur Anmeldung 

​


----------



## Jerd (1. November 2007)

Dickes Lob an Jö[email protected] für die gestrige Halloween-Runde  

Es ging wie angekündigt quer durch das Bergische und wir streiften viele Orte, die ich von meinen Stadtrad/Rennrad-Runden kannte: Steinenbrück, Neuhurden, Schloss Georgshausen, Biesfeld, Bechen, Klasmühle, Höffen... 

Dazwischen allerdings ging es in einer bis fast zum Schluss stockfinsteren Nacht über frisch gegüllte Wiesen, von Wildschweinen zerschrundene Wege, haufenweise Wurzeln und zerbröckelnde Fels-Feld-Wege irgendwie (gefühlt) die meiste Zeit bergauf  

Ich zockelte die meiste Zeit fluchend hinter Jörg und [email protected] hinterher und musste maches Mal sogar schieben.  

Mit einem Wort: Es war Super! 

Meine Daten, inlusive Anreise Holweide => Brück und Rückfahrt Thielenbruch => Holweide: 72 km, 5:00 Stunden Fahrzeit, 14,4 km/h Schnitt, 1.275 Höhenmeter.

Letztere spüre ich immmer noch  und fahre jetzt erst mal die Beine ausschütteln.


----------



## ralf (2. November 2007)

Hallo KFLerInnen,

die aktuelle KFL-Handyliste im Excel-Format ist soeben per Mail rausgegangen.
schaut mal in euren Maileingang ...  

Das nächste Update gibt es dann im Januar. Bis dahin sind alle Änderungen, Ergänzungen und Neueintäge willkommen.  

Bis ggf. Montag zur Rheinrunde.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Merlin (2. November 2007)

Hallo Kölner & Friends,

wer hat Lust, am Samstag 10.11. ordentlich Punkte im Siebengebirge zu sammeln? --> Hier gehts lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2007)

Sacht mal, liebe Freunde des gediegenen Schlammsuhlens. Ich vermisse noch so einige Anmeldungen der KFL Fraktion für das klassische Flammkuchenessen an der Steinbach.

Vor- und Nachher gibt es Schlamm in allen Variationen. Also doch eigentlich genau das Richtige für euch  

Hier geht's zum Termin


----------



## ralf (4. November 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Guido,
> 
> gratuliere zum fast vollen KFL-WP-Team!
> 
> ...



Hey Achim,

gratuliere ebenso zum vollen Team Trödelkönig!  

*Die Trödelkönigs lasse ich nun nicht mehr aus den Augen.* Ihr seid sozusagen meine Referenz. ...   ...   ...  

*Morgen geht's los!*

Viel Erfolg!
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (4. November 2007)

in 2 stunden geht es los


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> Hey Achim,
> 
> gratuliere ebenso zum vollen Team Trödelkönig!
> 
> ...




Danke Ralf! 

Viel Spass!!!

Gruss nach Kölle 

Achim


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> in 2 stunden geht es los



Und? Wieviel bist du schon gefahren?


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> in 2 stunden geht es los



Du hast ja noch die Startnummer von Hohlenfels am Bike .... ?


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2007)

klar die bleibt dran bis ich eine neue bekomme

@kao
noch nix konnte mich um 23 uhr nicht mehr aufraffen die tour mit redking zu fahren


----------



## bikekiller (5. November 2007)

@montana: vielen lieben Dank für die Einladung zum Opening heute abend aber 1. ist mein Laufrad gerissen und 2. geh ich heute in Lissy und Franz    

Euch viel Spaß und wir sehen uns in Eis und Schnee im Februar 2008 !!!


----------



## Montana (5. November 2007)

bikekiller schrieb:


> @montana: vielen lieben Dank für die Einladung zum Opening heute abend aber 1. ist mein Laufrad gerissen und 2. geh ich heute in Lissy und Franz
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und wir sehen uns in Eis und Schnee im Februar 2008 !!!



War doch klar, dass ich an Dich gedacht habe, bikekiller. Du hattest doch im Vorjahr damit gestartet und da war die Resonanz ja auch gross
Viel Spass bei Lissy und Franz 

Wir sehen uns erst im Februar 2008 ?  Da ist der WP dann doch schon wieder bald vorbei.


----------



## Montana (5. November 2007)

Ich habe schon einen grossen Schreck   bekommen. siehe hier

Tja die Augen werden im hohen Alter  schlecht und es ist ja auch _nur ein ganz geringer Unterschied  

*@ KFL - Team und alle Anderen *_

Ihr dürft heute abend *alle* mit ... is natürlich freiwillig

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Es ist WP und wir sollten heute abend wirklich langsam aber konstant bleiben. 

.... und das Beschei§§en geht auch schon wieder los, deshalb : ... maat üch nit verröck ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (5. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> War doch klar, dass ich an Dich gedacht habe, bikekiller. Du hattest doch im Vorjahr damit gestartet und da war die Resonanz ja auch gross
> Viel Spass bei Lissy und Franz
> 
> Wir sehen uns erst im Februar 2008 ?  Da ist der WP dann doch schon wieder bald vorbei.



Jaaaa richtig aber im November bin ich noch im Programm und ab Mitte Dezember habe ich endlich Uuuurlaub bis Februar....    

Deshalb bin ich nicht wirklich richtig in der Nähe des KF. Und ausserdem im Februar erst zeigen sich die wirklich echten WP Freaks, denn da ist es sehr kalt und eisig und glatt.


----------



## i-men (5. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen grossen Schreck   bekommen. siehe hier
> 
> Tja die Augen werden im hohen Alter  schlecht und es ist ja auch _nur ein ganz geringer Unterschied
> _


_

Mensch Guido, was denkst Du nur von mir 

Das ist übrigens mein Frauchen. Was originele Namensgebung angeht, macht uns ja keiner was vor 

Viel Spaß heute abend, ich traue mich mit meiner Erkältung noch nicht. Mal schauen ob ich nen paar schonende Punkte einfahren kann.

Ingo_


----------



## Montana (5. November 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Mensch Guido, was denkst Du nur von mir
> 
> Das ist übrigens mein Frauchen. Was originele Namensgebung angeht, macht uns ja keiner was vor
> 
> ...



1. ich habe zwar schlechte Augen  aber ein gutes Gespür  
2. Grüße an die Frau Gemahlin  
3. Danke  
4. Gute Besserung  
5. Viel Erfolg bei der schonenden Fahrerei  (ich hoffe wir werden Ähnliches haben)


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2007)

Einmal Prinz zu sinn....


----------



## Montana (5. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Einmal Prinz zu sinn....



Gratulation ... sieht gut aus Tom ... aber warum postest Du das hier ?  

Wir sind in diesem Jahr selbst regional nicht der Favorit ... die Konkurrenz ist in diesem Jahr riesengroß ...   ... 

 ..... und Einige fahren und fahren und fahren und fahren


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2007)

> aber warum postest Du das hier ?



Aus Spass an der Freud. Ausserdem: Wo wird man denn Prinz, wenn nicht in Kölle...


----------



## Montana (5. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Aus Spass an der Freud. Ausserdem: Wo wird man denn Prinz, wenn nicht in Kölle...



Das stimmt natürlich , Tom  



> .... Un zick hundertdusend Johre, sin de Minsche sich em Klore
> maat üch nit verröck, Winterpokal kütt  ....



 ..... leicht abgewandelt  

Euch allen viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln und auf einen tollen Wettbewerb.


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wir sind in diesem Jahr selbst regional nicht der Favorit ... die Konkurrenz ist in diesem Jahr riesengroß ...   ...



Ihr habt Bernhard, auf den ist doch Verlass


----------



## ralf (5. November 2007)

... Nr. 2 ... oder 3, oder überhaupt vorne zu liegen ist aber auch nicht schlecht ...  

Bis gleich,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (5. November 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... aber wenn ich mir die Nr. 2 so anschaue, bekomme ich Pickel ...   ...   ...
> Schwamm drüber, bevor ich Unrecht tue, ich weiß ja nicht einmal wer dort mitfährt ...
> 
> Bis gleich,
> ...



Kann es nicht wenigstens einen Thread geben, wo das Thema mal nicht behandelt wird


----------



## Montana (5. November 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Kann es nicht wenigstens einen Thread geben, wo das Thema mal nicht behandelt wird



Stimmt genau Lars  und Ralf  

Nieder mit allen Vereinen und Verbänden und so weiter  

Was zählt ist nur der Winterpokal    und natürlich das *K F L- Team *

Bis gleich


----------



## Konfuzius (5. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _ *KFL - Team and friends Winterpokal Start 2007/2008 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Montag 5.11.2007 18:30 an der _ Radsportweit _berühmten "Schmitze Bud" (_nach der bikekiller Idee vom WP2006/2007)_​



*ACHTUNG! Falls jemand hier mit dem Auto anreisen möchte:*

Kreuzung Mauspfad / Rösrather Straße ist wegen Wasserschadens gesperrt!
Der Mauspfad ist von Norden (Brück) gesperrt, von Süden (Flughafen) wohl befahrbar, aber auf beiden Seiten lange Staus!
Zufahrt über die A3 (Ausfahrt Königsforst) war eben fahrbar und (noch) ohne Stau.

Da gerade noch gebaggert wurde, ist die Kreuzung bis 18:30 Uhr sicher nicht wieder frei!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## ralf (5. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG! Falls jemand hier mit dem Auto anreisen möchte:*
> 
> Kreuzung Mauspfad / Rösrather Straße ist wegen Wasserschadens gesperrt!
> Der Mauspfad ist von Norden (Brück) gesperrt, von Süden (Flughafen) wohl befahrbar, aber auf beiden Seiten lange Staus!
> ...




... jo, riesiges Hilfskräfteaufgebot. Bin eben noch gerade so durchgeflutscht, durch die angrenzende Siedlung.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2007)

so bin nach 105 km auch wieder zuhause war echt wieder geil und regen hatte ich auch noch auf dem rückweg durch die wahnerheide. jetzt gibt es erst mal toast und dann hab ich mir auch noch ein bierchen verdient.

wer morgen radeln will ich schraibe noch ne tour um 17:30 von Spich aus aus.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5437


----------



## Montana (5. November 2007)

Ja Micha das war ne super Tour. Recht flott und konstant wie geplant  

Ich hatte genau 4 Std und 80 km auf der Uhr. 

Mittwoch geht es für das *K F L - Team* weiter 

Hier ist der Termin 




Pepin schrieb:


> so bin nach 105 km auch wieder zuhause war echt wieder geil und regen hatte ich auch noch auf dem rückweg durch die wahnerheide. jetzt gibt es erst mal toast und dann hab ich mir auch noch ein bierchen verdient.
> 
> wer morgen radeln will ich schraibe noch ne tour um 17:30 von Spich aus aus.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5437


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (6. November 2007)

werde wohl mittwoch in lohmar an den start gehen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin nach 105 km auch wieder zuhause ...





			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich hatte genau 4 Std und 80 km auf der Uhr. ...



Ihr seid wahnsinnig!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Montana (6. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ihr seid wahnsinnig!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Stimmt nur fast , lieber Stefan  

... denn es war eine überwiegend _breiteWegerunde_ mit dem MTB  / Schnitt 20 - 22 km/h / ca. 200 hm  
... und das Wichtigste ... das Ganze hat nachweisbar und unter Zeugen genau so stattgefunden


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt nur fast , lieber Stefan
> 
> ... denn es war eine überwiegend _breiteWegerunde_ mit dem MTB  / Schnitt 20 - 22 km/h / ca. 200 hm
> ... und das Wichtigste ... *das Ganze hat nachweisbar und unter Zeugen genau so stattgefunden *



Aber ohne notarieller Aufsicht und Beurkundung! 

Ihr habt Probleme. Vergesst doch einfach das Kontrollierende nach rechts und links Schauen. Fahrt einfach und habt zusammen Spass.

Ich werde gleich auch ein Ründchen fahren, aber ich werde nichts eintragen. 

"_Nichts in den WP einzutragen, einfach unbezahlbar! Die Freiheit nehm ich mir._" 

Ich wünsche allen WP-TeilnehmerInnen und 'VerweigerInnen' viel Spass in der etwas kälteren Jahreszeit.


VG Martin


----------



## Montana (6. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Aber ohne notarieller Aufsicht und Beurkundung!
> 
> 
> Ihr habt Probleme. Vergesst doch einfach das Kontrollierende nach rechts und links Schauen. *Fahrt einfach und habt zusammen Spass*.
> ...



Damit hast Du vollkommen recht, Martin. 

Wie Du genau weisst, ist es für uns nun die 3. Winterpokal Saison und wir waren wirklich bei jedem Wetter draussen  (oder vergleichbar  ) und wir sind * immer für jeden offen *  und haben dabei eine sehr große Menge unterschiedlichster Leute kennengelernt.  Das ist meine bzw. unsere Definition von MTB und der IBC


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Damit hast Du vollkommen recht, Martin.
> 
> Wie Du genau weisst, ist es für uns nun die 3. Winterpokal Saison und wir waren wirklich bei jedem Wetter draussen  (oder vergleichbar  ) und wir sind * immer für jeden offen *  und haben dabei eine sehr große Menge unterschiedlichster Leute kennengelernt.  Das ist meine bzw. unsere Definition von MTB und der IBC



So sollte Mountainbiken sein.
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Montana (6. November 2007)

Bericht zur KFL- Team @ friends Rheinrunde WP Start 2007 /2008 

Teilnehmer - in :

* Rocking Snowflakes *
Iris * Solanum

*Team Trödelkönig *
Sven * Kettenfresser

*  Frosty 5 Rednoses*
Lars * MTB - Kao
Micha * Pepin

*KFL- Team *
Bernhard * bernhardwalter
Jörg * Schnegge
Guido * Montana
Ralf * ralf

*Noch ohne Team * (die schnellen Leute aus TDF ) 

Stefan * Gülle
Michael * MKduc

Gefahren wurde die traditionelle klassische Rheinrunde frei nach _bikekiller_ Schmitze Bud / Panzerstrasse / Aggerstadion / Agger / Sieg / Rhein / Zündorf und über die Felder zurück. Es war komischerweise überwiegend trocken und nur zum Schluss gab es etwas vom gewohnten Nieselregen. Sven   meinte zwar noch nie so `ne schnelle MTB Runde gefahren zu sein aber das Tempo war für ausnahmslos alle bestens geeignet. 

Daten sind individuell unterschiedlich. Die Rheinrunde (ohne Anfahrt) wurde aber in 2:45 Std bewältigt. 

Danke an die super nette aus verschiedenen Teams gemischte Gruppe. So macht der Winterpokal wirklich Spass.


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ihr seid wahnsinnig!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Nicht alle Stefan,

bin mit Bedacht unter die Hundertmarke geblieben ( 98,3 km )  aber es war trotzdem schön 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Solanum (6. November 2007)

Hi ihr,

Kurz:
Danke für Tour, Hilfe (Ketteriss) und nette Gespräche!! 

bis bald
Solanum


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. November 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ... unter die Hundertmarke geblieben ( 98,3 km )  ...


Wenigstens ein Vernünftiger!  

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Eigentlich bewundere ich Euch ja. Kann ich jetzt hier aber so nicht öffentlich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ....
> 
> P.S.: Eigentlich bewundere ich Euch ja. Kann ich jetzt hier aber so nicht öffentlich sagen.  ....



Wenigstens Einer 

NACHTRAG :

Nur einmal warst Du nicht erfreut ... das war über meinen Eintrag *regeneratives Wandern an der Forsbacher Mühle* ... das gab damals wahnsinnige 2 Punkte für den armen _Montana_   ... aber der hatte die Erholung soooo bitter nötig ... der war nämlich am Tag vorher mit so ein paar _schlappen _Typen aus dem SIT Umfeld ( indian , Rico , Red_eye und Holger sowie dem Chef) in 50 cm Neuschnee unterwegs   ... werde ich nie vergessen   ... das brachte mich jedoch auf die Idee mit den späteren Glühwein Touren


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2007)

So ich bin auch wieder da  
Guido war eine sehr schön wenn auch schnelle Runde.
Wieder netter Leute getroffen und einen Schnitt von 19,23 km/h erfahren .   inkl. Anfahrt&Abfahrtsweg . Die letzte Stunde wie sollte es auch anders sein bin ich im Regen gefahren. 
Und das worauf alle warten.
Als ich nach Hause kam hatte ich    *107,15 km* auf dem Tacho   
Bis die Tage


----------



## Montana (6. November 2007)

Zum Thema Wahnsinnige   : ( Strecken gestern *Nacht*  )  


*Kettenfresser* * 107,15 km     

*Pepin* * 105 km    

*bernhardwalter* * 98,3 km   

*Montana* * 80 km


----------



## Solanum (6. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wahnsinnige   : ( Strecken gestern *Nacht*  )
> 
> 
> *Kettenfresser* * 107,15 km
> ...



*Solanum* 113km

Grüße


----------



## Montana (6. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> *Solanum* 113km
> 
> Grüße



Super  ...  


*P.S.*  Heute ist mein erster WP - Ruhetag   

Morgen geht es dann wieder in den *Wald*


----------



## ralf (6. November 2007)

... o.k., dann habe ich mit meinen *72,1 Km* die *rote Laterne*.  

Schnitt lag bei *20,6 km/h*. Da waren wir schon mal schneller ...  

Wenn ich mir so die nächsten Tage bei wetter.de anschaue, werden wohl mehrere Ruhetage eingelegt ...  

Das war gestern eine tolle _Bikekiller_ - äh, *Montana Revivaltour* ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... o.k., dann habe ich mit meinen *72,1 Km* die *rote Laterne*.
> 
> Schnitt lag bei *20,6 km/h*. Da waren wir schon mal schneller ...
> 
> ...



Danke Ralf  für die netten Worte .... und ' ne rote Laterne mit nur 72 km Fahrradfahren abends und nachts ist wirklich schlimm  

Tja , das mit dem Wetter kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen. Sollte es heute Abend leicht regenen, dann werden wir eine feine FAB und Strassenrunde _around the KF _unternehmen. Da haben wir ja schon am Montag mit Jörg drüber gesprochen. Ich werde den Treffpunkt in jedem Fall anfahren. 

*
Bis bald im Matsch  *


----------



## Schnegge (7. November 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... o.k., dann habe ich mit meinen *72,1 Km* die *rote Laterne*.
> Schnitt lag bei *20,6 km/h*. Da waren wir schon mal schneller ...



Halt! Ich hab die rote Laterne: 70,01 km  .... mit nem 22er Schnitt...

Also, wer bietet weniger  



Montana schrieb:


> Sollte es heute Abend leicht regenen, dann werden wir eine feine FAB und Strassenrunde _around the KF _unternehmen. Da haben wir ja schon am Montag mit Jörg drüber gesprochen. Ich werde den Treffpunkt in jedem Fall anfahren.



Muss mich wieder abmelden. Nase und Hals bietet sich gerade ein Duell, wer mich besser quälen kann....  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## hama687 (7. November 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Muss mich wieder abmelden. Nase und Hals bietet sich gerade ein Duell, wer mich besser quälen kann....
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



gute besserung, wundermittel gibt es nicht hab ich alles vor nem monat ausprobiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Halt! Ich hab die rote Laterne: 70,01 km  .... mit nem 22er Schnitt...
> 
> Also, wer bietet weniger
> 
> ...



Klar unser Schnellness Guide #1 mit der roten Laterne  Ich muss gestehen dass ich nicht erwarte, dass _manfrau_ aus unseren Kreisen selbst mit 200-300 km / Tag an unsere _Schnegge_ heran kommt. Vergiß es , Jörg  du warst im auch Vorjahr auch nur auf Platz   im KFL Team und trotzdem ....   

Gute Besserung jedenfalls , kuriere Dich gut aus und mach Dir keinen Stress  
*
@ Peter und Bernhard *

Wir fahren , oder ? Ich bin jedenfalls um 19:00 Uhr da oder sollen wir etwas früher ?


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. November 2007)

*@ Montana,*
Guido von mir aus können wir uns um 18.00 Uhr treffen und noch ne Stunde anhängen  was hälst du davon ?

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Montana schrieb:


> @ Peter und Bernhard [/B]
> 
> Wir fahren , oder ? Ich bin jedenfalls um 19:00 Uhr da oder sollen wir etwas früher ?


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> *@ Montana,*
> Guido von mir aus können wir uns um 18.00 Uhr treffen und noch ne Stunde anhängen  was hälst du davon ?
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> ...




Sollten wir mit Peter abklären ... ich würde dann aber den allgemeinen Start auf 18:00 Uhr oder 18:30 Uhr legen


----------



## Pepin (7. November 2007)

der peter kann ruhig auch noch ne runde dran hängen ist gut für unser team


----------



## Jerd (7. November 2007)

Ich will heute auch fahren, allerdings habe ich eine Deadline und 18:00 wäre zu früh, dann könnte ich nix mehr essen. 19:00 ist besser, wir können dann aber auch ruhig bis 0:00 unterwegs sein


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

OK dann bleibt es ... wie auch angekündigt ... bei 19:00 Uhr ... das ist dann auch übersichtlicher 
Wer (z.B. Bernhard ) will kann ja* vorher *auch eine Aufwärmrunde drehen.  

... und es wird zwar heftig Punkte - "reich" geht aber nicht ganz bis 0:00  

... der Montana hat noch andere Pläne für heute  



Jerd schrieb:


> Ich will heute auch fahren, allerdings habe ich eine Deadline und 18:00 wäre zu früh, dann könnte ich nix mehr essen. 19:00 ist besser, wir können dann aber auch ruhig bis 0:00 unterwegs sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (7. November 2007)

Hi Jungs,

kann erst ab 19.00 Uhr
Vielleicht treffen wir uns aber auch unterwegs im Wald.
Melde mich nochmal per Handy wenn ich es nicht rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt schaffen sollte.
Bis gleich.

Gruß von Peter, der heute die ersten Punkte sammelt.......


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> kann erst ab 19.00 Uhr
> Vielleicht treffen wir uns aber auch unterwegs im Wald.
> ...




Ok Danke Peter  

*Für Alle * 

Start KFL - Team & friends  WP 2007/2008 Tour Nr.2 : 

*19:00 Uhr *

an bekannter Stelle


----------



## bernhardwalter (7. November 2007)

*OK* 

dann bis später im Wald

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> *OK*
> 
> dann bis später im Wald
> 
> ...



Ja es war schön im Wald und im Sumpf und auf der Strasse und vor allem im Schlamm. Nass war es auch ...anfangs sogar sehr  aber egal  

Unterwegs waren heute Nacht :

*Team  Holladijo - der Berg ruft*
Jerd * Gerd

*Frosty 5 Red Noses*
Peter1bike * Peter

und natürlich 

*KFL-Team*
bernhardwalter * Bernhard
Montana * Guido

Auf Tour waren wir in der Wahner Heide dann Richtung Agger , Lohmar , Heiligenhaus und Hoffnungstal dann später noch  im schönen Königsforst. Die genaue Strecke kennt nur unser localguide _Peter1bike_  

*Meine Daten *: 55 km ca. 400 hm und 3:15 Std Fahrzeit

Danke an alle Mitfahrer. *Ihr seid wahre Männer und keine Weicheier *


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ... 55 km  ...



   
Was ist passiert? Gab's Probleme? Was haben Eure Angehörigen gesagt, als Ihr so früh nach Hause kamt?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Gab's Probleme? Was haben Eure Angehörigen gesagt, als Ihr so früh nach Hause kamt?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Nichts besonderes,außer daß das Wasser nicht so schnell aus den Klomotten rauslaufen konnte als wie es reinkam  
Zuhause habe ich meine Füsse erst einmal von den Schwimmhäuten entfernt,aber trotz alledem war es eine sehr lustige und unterhaltsame Tour,Danke an alle Mitfahrer

Meine Daten: 65,5 km      560 HM      Fahrzeit   3h 51min

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2007)

ich hatte gestern auch hochwasser im keller als das wasser aus meinen klamotten rauslief.

und lust heute bei mit in spich mitzuradeln?


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern auch hochwasser im keller als das wasser aus meinen klamotten rauslief.
> 
> und lust heute bei mit in spich mitzuradeln?




Leider keine Zeit,

aber ich mache auch etwas für den Winterpokal,und zwar Nordic Walking mit fünf einsamen Herzen das wird bestimmt auch schön und dafür kann ich auch noch 2 Punkte als " Alternative Sportart " eintragen,klasse  

Habe mich einmal für Freitag bei Handlampe eingeschrieben und am Samstag bei Merlin im Siebengebirge war dann für mich eine gute Eröffnungswoche im WP 2007 / 2008.

Allen anderen heute viel Spass beim Punkte jagen 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (8. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Gab's Probleme? Was haben Eure *Angehörige*n gesagt, als Ihr so früh nach Hause kamt?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Gut, dass Du fragst Stefan  

*D i e* war natürlich sehr erfreut  und nach dem ich wieder zunächst trocken dann heiss nass und darauf wieder warm und trocken war wurde das noch ein richtig netter Abend  

Es war mir übrigens eine Ehre gestern Abend mit den Jungs unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Jetzt sind ein paar Tage Pause  und am Wochenende werden ganz leichte WP Punkte errungen. 



			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Leider keine Zeit,
> 
> aber ich mache auch etwas für den Winterpokal,und zwar Nordic Walking mit *fünf einsamen Herzen* das wird bestimmt auch schön ...



Das kann aber auch ganz schön anstrengen Bernhard, da sind zwei Punkte viel zu wenig.


----------



## Merlin (9. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

da es morgen vom Wetter her extrem schlecht werden soll, werde ich NICHT im Siebengebirge starten. Ich habe den Termin im LMB geändert und auf den 17.11. (Samstag in einer Woche) verlegt. Ich hoffe, ihr habt dann ebenfalls Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. November 2007)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da es morgen vom Wetter her extrem schlecht werden soll, werde ich NICHT im Siebengebirge starten. Ich habe den Termin im LMB geändert und auf den 17.11. (Samstag in einer Woche) verlegt. Ich hoffe, ihr habt dann ebenfalls Zeit...



Danke für den Hinweis, Tom  

Ich hoffe, dass nächste Woche Samstag ein paar KFLer Zeit habe. Die sind schon richtig scharf auf die 7Berge. Ich selbst bin aber nicht dabei. Bin an diesem Tag bereits _BMX Workshop und Kinder Bandfestival _ mässig verbucht. Alles für die Jugend ... denn das ist unsere Zukunft.  

*Allen WP Aspiranten ein schönes Wochenende und fleissiges Punktesammeln *. 

Ich mache was ganz ruhiges und am Montag 12.11. gehe ich 

hier

an den Start und am Mittwoch 14.11. natürlich 

hier


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. November 2007)

Zur gestrigen Montagsrunde trafen sich vorab an der Schmitze Buud
Michael @ Pepin
Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

Michael führte mich durch sein Heimatliches Gebiet die " Wahner Heide " und dann über den Königsforst zurück nach Rath / Heumar.
Pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr kamen wir dort an,Michael brauchte noch eine Stärkung und verputzte eine Portion Pommes mit Rot  gut gestärkt fuhren wir dann los

Michael @ Pepin
Guido @ Montana
Ralf @ ralf
Gerd @ Jerd

und meine wenigkeit

Bernhard @ bernhardwalter

an der Aral Tankstelle in Rösrath trafen wir uns noch mit 

Peter @ peter1bike

Gerds Kette machte Geräuche und da Peter nicht weit weg wohnte wurde erst einmal Gerds Kette mit Öl versorgt dann ging es endlich los den gewohnten Weg ( den ich schon zig mal gefahren bin aber die einzelnen Orte immer noch nicht kenne ) auf dem Weg lag aber das Aggerstadion,den Siegdamm ( der dann umfahren werden mußte weil die Wege überspült waren ),über Lülsdorf,Mondorf,Zündorf irgendwelche Felder einen trail Richtung Gut Leienhausen ?? zurück nach Rath / Heumar.

Meine Uhr zeigte dann eine Fahrstrecke von insgesamt 92.75 km und eine Fahrzeit von 5 Std. 17 min. an ach ja HM 285 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer hat Spass  gemacht bis zum nächsten mal 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (13. November 2007)

Danke auch von mir an unseren guide _Bernhard _und die anderen netten Mitfahrern  Es war eine gewohnt unterhaltsame Runde im richtigen Montags - Rheinrunden -Trainingsbereich. 

So ... morgen noch in bzw. rund um den KF ... es soll ja nicht regnen ... und dann ist für mich auch schon wieder MTBbikeWP - Wochenende


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2007)

ja montag war klasse auch die montagsrunde vor der montagsrunde mit bernhard.
denke wohl das ich morgen nicht bis brück kommen werde oder nur zum treffpunkt und dann wieder zurück.


----------



## bernhardwalter (13. November 2007)

*Schade*  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Pepin schrieb:


> ja montag war klasse auch die montagsrunde vor der montagsrunde mit bernhard.
> denke wohl das ich morgen nicht bis brück kommen werde oder nur zum treffpunkt und dann wieder zurück.


----------



## peter1bike (13. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

und die Montagsrunde war mal komplett regenfrei!!!!
Guido, stimmen die Angaben von Bernhard bezüglicher der Höhenmeter?
Du bist doch auch zu der Fraktion der Auswertungsprofis gewechset.... 

Schöne Gruß 
Peter


----------



## ralf (13. November 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> und die Montagsrunde war mal komplett regenfrei!!!!
> Guido, stimmen die Angaben von Bernhard bezüglicher der Höhenmeter?
> ...



... ja, komplett regenfrei.  
Dafür aber saukalt ..., was wohl auch die diversen Stehpausen erklärt.  

Völlig wertfrei hier mal meine Daten:

~ 80 Km
knapp 200 Hm
AVS: ~ 18 Km/h (es waren ja auch einige Trödelmeter dabei ).
~ 4,5 h Fahrzeit

Schaun mer mal wie's morgen ist ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> und die Montagsrunde war mal komplett regenfrei!!!!
> Guido, stimmen die Angaben von Bernhard bezüglicher der Höhenmeter?
> ...



Lieber *Peter* , also Aufzeichnungprofi ... ist leider länger her ... weiss garnicht wo der Gekko ist   

Aber ich habe noch zwei Beispiele netter Touren gefunden :  hier  und hier 

Zur Höhe am Montag : Das ist tatsächlich interessant und fordert meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit. Mein neuer Sigma 2006 MHR hat sagenhafte 340 hm aufgezeichet  ich kann damit sehr gut leben  Vielleicht ist er ja sehr empfindlich  und nimmt wirklich jeden Hm mit  ... ich werde tatsächlich beizeiten mal den Gekko rauskramen müssen und den Sigma Tacho via SATs Aufzeichnungen kontrollieren bzw. überprüfen.  

*Zu heute Abend :*

Wir wollen ja _Jerds _Idee umsetzen und seine Tour fahren. Es war irgendwie was von ca. 60 km die Rede  Das sollte bitte noch so angepasst werde, dass wir 22.00 spätestens 22.30 wieder in Brück am Parkplatz sind ... und bitte nicht über das Tempo   ... wir haben schliesslich Winterpokal


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Mein neuer Sigma 2006 MHR hat sagenhafte 340 hm aufgezeichet  ich kann damit sehr gut leben  ...


 
Der Sigma (den hab' ich mir auch geleistet, weil man ihn auch zu Wandertouren benutzen kann  ) misst halt barometrisch; Mein Wetterbarometer hat aber gestern (keine Ahnung, wie es am Montag war) einen Riesensprung "nach unten" gemacht (da rauschte ein Schneetief heran). 
Der Sigma denkt aber: _Die Luft wird dünner, der Guido düst im Sauseschritt bergauf, und lässt der Liebe ihren Lauf.._ (sö ähnlich zumindest war der Text in den 80er Jahren  ). Und misst treudoof Höhenmeter, wo keine sind. Ist halt barometrisch  . 

Erinnert mich jetzt an die anhaltende Diskussion mit dem Schwankungsausgleich beim GPS  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Der Sigma (den hab' ich mir auch geleistet, weil man ihn auch zu Wandertouren benutzen kann  ) misst halt barometrisch; Mein Wetterbarometer hat aber gestern (keine Ahnung, wie es am Montag war) einen Riesensprung "nach unten" gemacht (da rauschte ein Schneetief heran).
> Der Sigma denkt aber: _Die Luft wird dünner, der Guido düst im Sauseschritt bergauf​, und lässt der Liebe ihren Lauf.._ (sö ähnlich zumindest war der Text in den 80er Jahren  ). Und misst treudoof Höhenmeter, wo keine sind. Ist halt barometrisch  .
> 
> Erinnert mich jetzt an die anhaltende Diskussion mit dem Schwankungsausgleich beim GPS  .



Ja Helmut ... danke ... auch für die Erinnerung an DÖF (Deutsch-Österreichisches Feingefühl) ... Jetzt habe ich das Ding wieder in meinem Kopf ...    



> Und ich düse, düse, düse, düse im Sauseschritt
> und bring' die Liebe mit von meinem Himmelsritt.
> Denn die Liebe, Liebe, Liebe, Liebe, die macht viel Spass,
> viel mehr Spass als irgendwas



.... aber es stimmt ja ... und daher passt das auch 100 %ig  

*Zum Tacho :*

Das wird es sein mit der Luftdruckschwankung ... obwohl die anderen _barometrischen am Start gewesenen Teile_ deutlich weniger Hms anzeigten. Ich glaube schon, dass ein neuer Sigma Tacho gut arbeitet und eine korrekte barometrische Messung bringt. Diese ist halt vom Mess - Prinzip her  durch Wetter Schwankungen beeinflusst.


----------



## juchhu (14. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Der Sigma (den hab' ich mir auch geleistet, weil man ihn auch zu Wandertouren benutzen kann  ) misst halt barometrisch; Mein Wetterbarometer hat aber gestern (keine Ahnung, wie es am Montag war) einen Riesensprung "nach unten" gemacht (da rauschte ein Schneetief heran).
> Der Sigma denkt aber: _Die Luft wird dünner, der Guido düst im Sauseschritt bergauf, und lässt der Liebe ihren Lauf.._ (sö ähnlich zumindest war der Text in den 80er Jahren  ). Und misst treudoof Höhenmeter, wo keine sind. Ist halt barometrisch  .
> 
> * Erinnert mich jetzt an die anhaltende Diskussion mit dem Schwankungsausgleich beim GPS*  .



Höre ich da Schwankungsausgleich??? 

Also ... 

OK, war nur Spass. 

Schmeißt den ganzen Technikkram weg.
Ihr seid WP-Puristen.
Ihr braucht doch nur eine Uhr.
Einfachhalber 1.440 min pro Tag eintragen mit der Kategorie "An die KFL-er gedacht und auch mal eine Tour gemacht".

In diesem Sinne ...

VG Martin

PS: 'Wahre' KFL-er brauchen den Schwankungsausgleich nach dem MBT-Stammtisch.


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja Helmut ... danke ... auch für die Erinnerung an DÖF (Deutsch-Österreichisches Feingefühl) ... Jetzt habe ich das Ding wieder in meinem Kopf ...    ...


 
...und man bekommt es bis zum Lebensende nicht mehr heraus; zumal Annette Humpe, die Texterin, wieder recht aktiv ist (z. B. mit "Vom selben Stern", auch so ein Ohrwurm). Aber was interessiert das die Kiddies hier im Forum....  ?



juchhu schrieb:


> Höre ich da Schwankungsausgleich???
> 
> Also ...
> 
> OK, war nur Spass. ...


 
Martin, was soll ich sagen: Du bist absolut verläßlich - ich hab's gewußt  !



juchhu schrieb:


> ...Ihr seid WP-Puristen.
> Ihr braucht doch nur eine Uhr.
> Einfachhalber 1.440 min pro Tag eintragen mit der Kategorie "An die KFL-er gedacht und auch mal eine Tour gemacht"...


 
Der WP geht mir nun im 2. Jahr am Körperteil vorbei. Dir nun auch, wie ich gesehen habe. Vielleicht die Gelassenheit des Alters....  .


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Höre ich da Schwankungsausgleich???
> 
> Also ...
> 
> ...



Ja da war doch mal was ... ein sehr vergnüglicher Nachmittag und sogar länger ...  ... 

*Was gab es da noch : *

Wie war das mit den gefahrenen Extrem Steigungen ...  
Und wer erinnert sich noch an die Motor Ketten Öl - Diskussion ...  

Was waren *d a s* für geile Zeiten ?


----------



## bernhardwalter (14. November 2007)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> und die Montagsrunde war mal komplett regenfrei!!!!
> Guido, stimmen die Angaben von Bernhard bezüglicher der Höhenmeter?
> ...



Hallo Peter @peter1bike,

vieleicht liegt es daran das ich vorher in der wahner Heide und durch den KF gefahren bin dann bis heute Abend.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

Und das obwohl *sie* nicht live zu sehen sein wird. Hat da im Gegensatz zu Inga `ne andere Einstellung. _(mittlerweile)_ ... aber das kennen die Kids doch auch  



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...und man bekommt es bis zum Lebensende nicht mehr heraus; zumal *Annette Humpe*, die Texterin, wieder recht aktiv ist (z. B. mit "Vom selben Stern", auch so ein Ohrwurm). Aber was interessiert das die Kiddies hier im Forum....  ?
> 
> Martin, was soll ich sagen: Du bist absolut verläßlich - ich hab's gewußt  !
> 
> ...



WP : Das KFL Team ist nun im 3. Jahr am Start. Die Euphorie der ersten Jahre ist etwas  vorbei. Aber wir haben wieder ein sehr tolles Team  ... und hier wird auch nur _(noch)_ das eingetragen was wirklich zum WP Training zählt und wir sind sehr viel gemeinsam mit anderen WP Teams unterwegs ... das ist es was für mich zählt.  

... und den Witz an der Sache den erfährt jeder der mit den Top Leuten  am Ende des WPs unterwegs sein möchte und dann gnadenlos an seinen WP Einträgen gemessen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (14. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> *Zu heute Abend :*
> 
> Wir wollen ja _Jerds _Idee umsetzen und seine Tour fahren. Es war irgendwie was von ca. 60 km die Rede  Das sollte bitte noch so angepasst werde, dass wir 22.00 spätestens 22.30 wieder in Brück am Parkplatz sind ... und bitte nicht über das Tempo   ... wir haben schliesslich Winterpokal



Ich habe mal nachgemessen: Es sind laut Google Earth rund 47 km in der kleinen Variante, die sich zum Ende hin auch noch um 3 km oder 5 km verkürzen ließe. Das in 3 Stunden zu fahren hieße einen Schnitt von 15,7 km/h. Da wir viel Straße fahren sollte das zu schaffen sein, oder? 

Es geht zwar ins Bergische und dementsprechend bergauf, dafür aber auch wieder schön lange fast schnurgerade bergab, da holt man das alles wieder raus  Einfach die Finger von den Bremsen lassen


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. November 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Da wir viel Straße fahren sollte das zu schaffen sein, oder?



wie straße  mittwochs geht es traditionell in den matsch  für asphalt ist der montag da!


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> wie straße  mittwochs geht es traditionell in den matsch  für asphalt ist der montag da!



Wir gucken zunächst mal wer heute denn tatsächlich Abend _am Start _ist , Lars. 

Ich habe vom _Jörg_ noch nichts gelesen und sollte er noch krank sein, dann möchte ich zunächst mal von hier aus herzliche Genesungswünwsche senden. 

Am letzten Montag kam die Idee mit _Jerds _Bergischer Runde auf. Das ist in jedem Fall auch eine gute Alternative. Wir sind ja vorigen Mittwoch schon eine _Wahner Heide und Agger Ecke überwiegend Asphalt Tour _ vom Peter1bike gefahren.  

Wir werden heute Abend _vor Ort _locker über die _zu fahrende _Strecke quatschen.


----------



## Schnegge (14. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe vom _Jörg_ noch nichts gelesen und sollte er noch krank sein, dann möchte ich zunächst mal von hier aus herzliche Genesungswünwsche senden.



jo, der is' noch nich' ganz au'm Damm  Nächste Woche sollte es aber klappen... Ob Wellness oder Schnellnes wird sich dann zeigen...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> jo, der is' noch nich' ganz au'm Damm  Nächste Woche sollte es aber klappen... Ob Wellness oder Schnellnes wird sich dann zeigen...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Alles klar .... Gute Besserung , Jörg ... und bis nächste Woche  



Vorhersage der Temperatur für heute Abend / Nacht : 1 / 3 °C  gefühlt wie: -4 / -2 °C  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es wird also etwas kühl  ... bitte ggf. an lange Hosen und Ärmel denken


----------



## Jerd (14. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Wir werden heute Abend _vor Ort _locker über die _zu fahrende _Strecke quatschen.



Ja, schau'n mer mal.   Solange wir heute nicht wieder durch tiefgepflügte Äcker fahren, bin ich auch für alles offen


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ja, schau'n mer mal.   Solange wir heute nicht wieder durch *tiefgepflügte Äcker* fahren, bin ich auch für alles offen



Das ist aber doch eigentlich des KFLers Lieblingsterrain   Frag mal den Herrn Enrgy  oder die Eifler


----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

Zu was ganz Anderem :

Ich habe mich entschlossen nächste Woche Dienstag den Redking  zu begleiten und habe mich hier eingetragen.

Ich zwar kein so großer Fan von Verbänden oder Vereinen  trotzdem lasse ich persönlich für diese Tour gerne mal die Montagsrunde aus und fahre etwas in meiner zweiten Heimat   umher. Mit der Anfahrt von Colonia gibt das auch ein paar kräftige WP - Punkte. 

Ich freue mich über alle die mitkommen wollen und werde sofern Interesse besteht eine Anfahrt von Köln zum Termin ins LMB setzen.


----------



## juchhu (14. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Zu was ganz Anderem :
> 
> Ich habe mich entschlossen nächste Woche Dienstag den Redking  zu begleiten und habe mich hier eingetragen.
> 
> ...



Da kommt wieder die gute alte liberale Einstellung von unserem Montana raus.  Was man nicht alles für eine gute Tour, einen guten Guide und ein paar WP-Pünktchen macht. 

Ich kann nicht mit. Bin zwar in Eurer Nähe, werde aber leider in einer Info-Veranstaltung des Landesportbundes 'festgehalten'.


----------



## Henrie (14. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mit. Bin zwar in Eurer Nähe, werde aber leider in einer Info-Veranstaltung des Landesportbundes 'festgehalten'.



Ja nee is klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Da kommt wieder die gute alte liberale Einstellung von unserem Montana raus.  Was man nicht alles für eine gute Tour, einen guten Guide und ein paar WP-Pünktchen macht.
> 
> Ich kann nicht mit. Bin zwar in Eurer Nähe, werde aber leider in einer Info-Veranstaltung des Landesportbundes 'festgehalten'.



Ich hoffe  die war  n i e  weg  .... aber die Aussage stimmt so


----------



## juchhu (14. November 2007)

Henrie schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar.



Ahhh, auch mal wieder da. 

Im Übrigen glasklare Sache, schließlich habe ich für 2. Infoveranstaltung der Siebengebirgskonferenz des Sport eine Einladung vom LSB NRW erhalten.


Montana schrieb:


> Ich hoffe  die war  n i e  weg  .... aber die Aussage stimmt so




Ich schrieb "wieder" im Sinne von "wiederholt dargestellt" und nicht "endlich mal seit langer Zeit wieder erkennbar" 

Also, passt schon so.


----------



## Schildbürger (14. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Vorhersage der Temperatur für heute Abend / Nacht : 1 / 3 °C  gefühlt wie: -4 / -2 °C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Temperatur ist nicht das Problem.  
Nur der Schnee- und Graupelschauer in den ich eben gekommen bin. Brrrr ...
Die Brille beschlagen, sehen konnte ich damit kaum noch was.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. November 2007)

Da bin ich doch tatsächlich durch das erste Schneegestöber gefahren   Nette Runde mit nur gegen Ende doch recht kalten Füßen  Mit dem Reinschieben in die Garage habe ich dann auch die 3:30h voll gemacht


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2007)

jo war schön euch alle zu sehen. aber auf dem rückweg sind mir fast die finger abgefallen so kalt war es. also feuchte fingerhandschuhe sind echt schei..e.
Werde heute ne kleine Heide Runde machen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. November 2007)

Hallo?!?  Was is' das denn? 
Keiner über 100 Kilometer? Schwächelphase?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Redking (15. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Zu was ganz Anderem :
> 
> Ich habe mich entschlossen nächste Woche Dienstag den Redking  zu begleiten und habe mich hier eingetragen.
> 
> Ich freue mich über alle die mitkommen wollen und werde sofern Interesse besteht eine Anfahrt von Köln zum Termin ins LMB setzen.



Hallo Montana,
nicht das du dir falsche Hoffnungen machst die Runde ist ohne Schlamm und Dreck. Also viel Asphalt. 

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Montana (15. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo?!?  Was is' das denn?
> Keiner über 100 Kilometer? Schwächelphase?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hmmm , Stefan ... das wird so sein  

Könnte sein, dass es den Jungs und Mädels etwas zu kalt  geworden ist.
Der _Pepin_ z.B. wurde schon mit langer Hose und Langarmshirt gesehen. 

Nur mit den Handschuhen ... da muss er nachrüsten. 
Tipp : Ich nehme zur Zeit die Snowboard Handschuhe vom ALDI (ohne Innenfleece Dinger und mit entfernten Protektoren) Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Montana (15. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Montana,
> nicht das du dir falsche Hoffnungen machst die Runde ist ohne Schlamm und Dreck. Also viel Asphalt.
> 
> Gruss
> Klaus



Lieber Klaus  , 

ich kenne die Strecke  ... das passt ausgezeichnet  

P.S. Ich hasse Matsch und Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (15. November 2007)

guido wir können aber gerne vorher noch in den schlamm dann kommst du in spich vorbei


----------



## Redking (15. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Lieber Klaus  ,
> 
> ich kenne die Strecke  ... das passt ausgezeichnet
> 
> P.S. Ich hasse Matsch und Dreck



Hallo Guido, du glaubst die Strecke zu kennen einen Teil bestimmt von der Montagsrunde 

Na etwas Schlamm und Dreck könnte ich schon noch auftreiben! 
Bei der normalen Runde kann Pepin mit dem Trekkingrad mit! 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2007)

nene komme ja dur den spicher wald zum treffpunkt


----------



## Montana (15. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> guido wir können aber gerne vorher noch in den schlamm dann kommst du in spich vorbei



Keine schlechte Idee ... Schlamm vorher klappt zeitlich nicht ..aber Dich abholen und gemeinsam zum Aggerstadion ... das ginge  

Liegt Dein Zuhause denn auf dem Weg Colonia Mülheim -> Aggerstation ?


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2007)

wann wärst du denn bei mir?


----------



## Montana (15. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> wann wärst du denn bei mir?



Wie lange brauchen wir denn in ruhigem Tempo  von Dir bis zum Aggerstadion ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (15. November 2007)

von 20min - 3h


----------



## Montana (15. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> von 20min - 3h



War mir klar, dass das kommen musste  

Mal sehen was wir ausmachen werden ... ist ja noch etwas Zeit  

Zur Zeit frage ich mich ob ich nächste Woche *Mo* und *D*i  oder *Di* und* M*i   oder nur *D*i   WP Punkte einfahren werde.


----------



## Redking (15. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> War mir klar, dass das kommen musste
> 
> Mal sehen was wir ausmachen werden ... ist ja noch etwas Zeit
> 
> Zur Zeit frage ich mich ob ich nächste Woche *Mo* und *D*i  oder *Di* und* M*i   oder nur *D*i   WP Punkte einfahren werde.



Habe da einen Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mit *Mo*, *Di* und *Mi*! 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Habe da einen Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mit *Mo*, *Di* und *Mi*!
> Gruss
> Klaus



jo dat hört sich gut an


----------



## Pepin (18. November 2007)

sollte die morgige montagsrunde wie immer den verlauf bis zur siegnehmen werde ich euch bis dorthin begleiten. komme auf jedenfall wie ausgeschrieben von spich zum treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## Montana (19. November 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Habe da einen Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mit *Mo*, *Di* und *Mi*!
> Gruss
> Klaus



Schlechte Idee  Klaus  3 Abende hintereinander Radfahren geht garnicht ... 

Da gibt es schon von mir ein _* Eigenveto *_ ... es gibt noch was ganz anderes und viel Wichtigeres  für mich 

Aber das 2. Wichtigste im Leben  praktiziere ich morgen mit Dir und den Anderen ab Aggerstadion. Ich werde aus Zeitgründen dorthin mit dem Auto anreisen und auch in Tdf bleiben. Schei%% auf die WP Punkte das wird mir mit 18:00 Uhr Startzeit einfach zu knapp. 

Aus den genannten Termingründen   bin ich auch heute abend definitiv *nicht *dabei. 

*@ Jörg* die Schnegge 

Stellst Du bitte einen Termin für Mittwoch ein. Kann ja ein Mischung aus Well -und Schnellness werden. Ich werde kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## Schnegge (19. November 2007)

Kann für Mittwoch noch nicht zusagen...  wenn's klappt würd' ich aber 'ne Wellnessrunde anbieten.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (19. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

muß die Montagsrunde für heute leider canceln,habe mein Rad noch nicht reparieren können,hoffe es bis Mittwoch erledigt zu haben.
Den Termin werde ich jetzt aus dem LMB löschen.
Allen noch einen schönen Montag und eventuell bis Mittwoch.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (19. November 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> muß die Montagsrunde für heute leider canceln,habe mein Rad noch nicht reparieren können,hoffe es bis Mittwoch erledigt zu haben.
> Den Termin werde ich jetzt aus dem LMB löschen.
> ...




Oh jeh ....  ... liegt das etwa in meinen Motivationskünsten  
Wie soll das KFL - Team jetzt noch nach vorne kommen und die Spitze übernehmen  

Spass bei Seite   : Alles Gute fürs bike und natürlich auch für Bernhard. Bis möglichst bald  

*@ Jörg*

Wäre klasse wenn Du kommst  Schaffst Du es nicht sollte bitte jemand Anderes vom Team die Führung  übernehmen


----------



## Pepin (19. November 2007)

heute auch keine motivation hab gerade bissel auf der rolle gehangen aber mag nicht mehr.
also hoffe ich mal auf morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (19. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> heute auch keine motivation hab gerade bissel auf der rolle gehangen aber mag nicht mehr.
> also hoffe ich mal auf morgen.



Ja Micha morgen das wird besser wie auf der doofen Rolle.   Sind schon abartige Teile  solche Dinger. 

Wie bereits mitgeteilt werde ich morgen mit dem Auto zum Aggerstadion fahren und dort Redkings Runde mitfahren. 18:00 ist für mich mit dem bike unmöglich zu schaffen. Daher gibt es leider auch keinen LMB zur Anfahrt.


----------



## i-men (20. November 2007)

Ich kriege die besch.... Erkältung nicht richtig weg. Daher bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig bzgl. Mittwoch und heute abend auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Montana (20. November 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich kriege die besch.... Erkältung nicht richtig weg. Daher bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig bzgl. Mittwoch und heute abend auch nicht dabei.




Schade, Ingo  Gute Besserung und kurier das besser ordentlich aus. Der Winterpokal ist noch lang.  Wir sollten mal beizeiten mal was für eins der kommenden  Wochenende planen. z.B. mal wieder Richtung Herkenrath, Alte Dombach und Schloss Lerbach  eine der guten alten -_wo steckt der überhaupt _- indian - Touren. 

*@ Alle und besonders KFL-Team*

Keiner Lust heute bei dem _WP Regional Einzel No 1 guide _  mitzufahren ?  Eine leichte Tour ab Aggerstadion Richtung Agger, Sieg und Rhein


----------



## Jerd (20. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Keiner Lust heute bei dem _WP Regional Einzel No 1 guide _  mitzufahren ?  Eine leichte Tour ab Aggerstadion Richtung Agger, Sieg und Rhein



Lust schon, aber keine Zeit   

Für morgen habe ich mal eine Tour reingestellt. Wenn Jö[email protected] nicht kann, führe ich eine Tour in die Hardt. Hier der Termin


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. November 2007)

Bike repariert und schon eingetragen für Morgen.
Gute Besserung an Ingo  @ i-men

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Jerd schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber keine Zeit
> 
> Für morgen habe ich mal eine Tour reingestellt. Wenn Jö[email protected] nicht kann, führe ich eine Tour in die Hardt. Hier der Termin


----------



## Montana (20. November 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber keine Zeit
> 
> Für morgen habe ich mal eine Tour reingestellt. Wenn Jö[email protected] nicht kann, führe ich eine Tour in die Hardt. Hier der Termin



Gute Idee ... Gerd    Schade, dass Du heute nicht mit kannst.

Ich muss unbedingt meine zweite Heimat besser kennenlernen.  dafür pausiere ich dann auch gerne einmal am Mittwoch  

Viel Spass allen Mittwochsfahrern und bis spätestens nächste Woche.


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. November 2007)

Kaum sind die Guides wie  Guido @ Montana und  Jörg @ Schnegge mal nicht anwesend schwächeln  die übrigen KFL `er gibt es einen besonderen Grund  oder wie , wollte einfach Gerd nur unterstützen .

Gerd wenn sich niemend mehr anmeldet könnte man sich ja auch früher treffen,kannst dich ja mal äußern.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. November 2007)

Guido @ Montana
Viel Spass bei der Heimatkunde   

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Montana schrieb:


> Ich muss unbedingt meine zweite Heimat besser kennenlernen.  dafür pausiere ich dann auch gerne einmal am Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. November 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> gibt es einen besonderen Grund



Ich nutze heute die Gunst der Stunde dass die Kinder nicht im Haus sind und zementiere ein Ofenrohr im Wohnzimmer ein. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. November 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich nutze heute die Gunst der Stunde dass die Kinder nicht im Haus sind und zementiere ein Ofenrohr im Wohnzimmer ein. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt schaffe.



Du Rohrverleger  nimmst den Kindern den Spaß mit schönem Zement zu matschen und Zementkuchen zu backen    

Warte wenigstens damit, dass die mitspielen können ...


----------



## Pepin (21. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich muss unbedingt meine zweite Heimat besser kennenlernen.  dafür pausiere ich dann auch gerne einmal am Mittwoch



@guido
kann dir heute abend ja noch mehr von der neuen Heimat zeigen


----------



## Pepin (21. November 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Kaum sind die Guides wie  Guido @ Montana und  Jörg @ Schnegge mal nicht anwesend schwächeln  die übrigen KFL `er gibt es einen besonderen Grund  oder wie , wollte einfach Gerd nur unterstützen .
> 
> Gerd wenn sich niemend mehr anmeldet könnte man sich ja auch früher treffen,kannst dich ja mal äußern.
> 
> ...



wenn ihr früher los wollt überlege ich es mir vielleicht wäre dann ein treffen an der schmitze bud gut


----------



## Montana (21. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> @guido
> kann dir heute abend ja noch mehr von der neuen Heimat zeigen



Danke Micha ich glaube Dir 100 %, dass Du  noch Einiges kennst.  heute ist aber def. bike- Pause  

Es ging mir um die Erkundung von gestern ... das könnte meine neue Hausstrecke   werden. Geniale Tour vom Klaus  Einge Wege kenne ich da ja schon. Wir sind aber eher über die etwas breiteren Wege,   die zum Teil genau neben den Wiesentrails verlaufen, gefahren.



			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Guido @ Montana
> Viel Spass bei der Heimatkunde
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> ...



*@ Bernhard*

Euch auch viel Spaß. Gestern war die Heimatkunde  und heute kommen mal wieder ein paar ganz spezielle coole (hmmm eher warme) WP Punkte dazu  leider max 2


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du Rohrverleger  nimmst den Kindern den Spaß mit schönem Zement zu matschen und Zementkuchen zu backen
> 
> Warte wenigstens damit, dass die mitspielen können ...



die haben mir bei den bisherigen aktionen schon genug "geholfen"


----------



## Jerd (21. November 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Gerd wenn sich niemend mehr anmeldet könnte man sich ja auch früher treffen,kannst dich ja mal äußern.



Es hat sich ja noch jemand angemeldet...  Könnte früher aber auch gar nicht, von daher bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (22. November 2007)

Gestern fanden sich doch noch sechs Fahrer in Brück ein, darunter Jö[email protected], der dann auch das Guiding übernahm.  

Es ging zunächst zur Saaler Mühle, dann in die Hardt und dann in den Wald zwischen Immekeppel und Moitzfeld. Danach verliert sich die Spur, es fiel der Name Biesfeld, und irgendwann kam das Ortsschild Bärbroich. Dann wieder Wald und dann Immekeppel, wo es an der Sülz entlang nach Untereschbach ging. 

Dort habe ich mich verabschiedet und bin über Bensberg zurück nach Holweide gefahren, da meine Beine schon den ganzen Abend ohne Punch waren. Der Rest der Truppe wollte noch den Lüderich (halb) hoch und dann über den Sülze-Downhill hoch nach Forsbach.

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne, trailige aber auch schlammige Tour. Die Kombination von beidem sorgte für Heiterkeit als die Hälfte der Truppe auf einem extrem matschigen Downhill unfreiwilligerweise ein Schlammbad nahm.  

Auf meinem Tacho standen schließlich 50,9 km, 3:07 Fahrtzeit, 16,3 km/h und 572 Höhenmeter, alles inklusive der Anreise und der Fahrt Untereschbach-Bensberg-Refrath-Holweide.


----------



## Montana (22. November 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Gestern fanden sich doch noch sechs Fahrer in Brück ein, darunter Jö[email protected], der dann auch das Guiding übernahm.
> 
> Es ging zunächst zur Saaler Mühle, dann in die Hardt und dann in den Wald zwischen Immekeppel und Moitzfeld. Danach verliert sich die Spur, es fiel der Name Biesfeld, und irgendwann kam das Ortsschild Bärbroich. Dann wieder Wald und dann Immekeppel, wo es an der Sülz entlang nach Untereschbach ging.
> 
> ...



*Das* kenne ich gut bei _Jörgs _Wellnesstouren  ... aber da muss man einfach durch  Es wird ja immer auf jeden gewartet. Liest jedenfalls nach einer sehr netten Tour.  

Ich habe nun schon fast WP Wochenende aber ich werde noch ein paar lockere Punkte auf meinen neuen Hausstrecken einfahren. 

Montag starte ich dann zunächst mal in Dünnwald  

Am KFL- Mittwoch in der nächsten Woche wird mal wieder aus dringenden Gründen  eine _Montana_lose Tour stattfinden.  Die members des KFL-Teams sollten bitte was einstellen. 
Am Tag vor Nikolaus bin aber wieder dabei.  und reisse das Kommando wieder an mich


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (22. November 2007)

Hi Guido,

bin leider momentan "radlos"  

hoffe aber zur Nikolaus-Ausfahrt auch mal wieder dabei sein  zu können   

das momentan angesagte Ergometer-Treten macht nämlich nicht so wirklich Spaß  

und langsam leide ich auch schon unter Entzugserscheinungen  

bis bald  

linksrheinische jrooß us eggeb

Gerd


----------



## Montana (23. November 2007)

Hallo Gerd   Danke sehr für Deine Meldung.

Ich habe einige der harten  _Wellnesser_ schon länger vermisst und wunderte mich schon wo die ganzen Kerle -innen hin sind. Seit kurzem (WP) sind anscheinend nur noch die fitten Leute  im Wald und der arme _Montana_ muss schwer leiden  . Vielleicht liegt es an der Jahreszeit , am Wetter oder an der Dunkelheit und die meisten der oben genannte Gruppe sind ja auch nicht im Winterpokal aktiv ... müssen ´se ja auch nicht  

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal ins Wochenende und wünsche allen die viel Rad fahren und WP Punkte sammeln viel Erfolg und viel Spaß  

Apropos Nikolaus-Ride :  

 Es gibt mal wieder ein verbindliches _Wellness_ Angebot der xxtracoolenklasse

Hier flott eintragen 

*Achtung  Start  1 8 : 3 0 Uhr* ... dann haben wir etwas mehr Zeit  bzw. sind früher zurück  



schwarzfahrerx4 schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> bin leider momentan "radlos"
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (23. November 2007)

... jajaja Guido. Natürlich sind Deine Ansinnen nicht an mir vorübergegangen ...  
Die Vorweihnachtszeit ist schon ganz schön hart. Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen, Präsenz auf allen möglichen gesellschaftlichen Ereignissen, Novemberblues, ... *und dann noch der WINTREPOKAL* ...   ... ... es ist zum   ...

Nun aber im Ernst: _Das was ich derzeit einfahre ist wirklich geklaute Zeit._ Dafür aber nicht schlecht - oder ?  

Durchaus kann ich mir vorstellen für nächste Woche Mittwoch den Wellnesstermin zu bestreiten. Die Entscheidung würde ich mir allerdings noch übers Wochenende vorbehalten. Wer aus dem KFL-Team aber schneller ist ... ... gerne.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (23. November 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... jajaja Guido. Natürlich sind Deine Ansinnen nicht an mir vorübergegangen ...
> Die Vorweihnachtszeit ist schon ganz schön hart. Weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen, Präsenz auf allen möglichen gesellschaftlichen Ereignissen, Novemberblues, ... *und dann noch der WINTREPOKAL* ...   ... ... es ist zum   ...
> 
> Nun aber im Ernst: _Das was ich derzeit einfahre ist wirklich geklaute Zeit._ Dafür aber nicht schlecht - oder ?
> ...



Nöööö... Ralf  ... von unserem Team war doch  keiner gemeint ... Wo sind denn z.B. Fun Focus, Skorpi, Cheetah,  dat Crossie und die Anja und und und ....   

Wäre sehr cool mit Deinem _Wellness _ Runden Angebot und würde exakt ins Konzept passen. Und schneller ist eh keiner ... Vergiss es  

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Jerd (25. November 2007)

Ich melde mich hier schon mal für Mittwoch ab, bin aber beim Nikolaus-Ride wohl dabei.

Wie sieht es denn mit Montag an der Schmitze Bud aus, da sehe ich noch keinen Termin im LMB? Wie wäre es denn, sich 1 Stunde früher - also um 17:30 Uhr - zu treffen, nach LEV-Schlebusch zu radeln und dort Alex' Tour mitzumachen? Danach kann man dann (eventuell mit Umwegen übers Bergische) wieder nach Rath zurück.

Schmitze Bud => Schlebusch sind so 15 bis 17 Kilometer, je nach Strecke.


----------



## Montana (25. November 2007)

Gut von Dir zu lesen , Gerd 

Das ist eine gute Idee mit der Fahrt von der Bud nach Leverkusen, denn dann sind schon schon die An- und Rückfahrt integriert. Die Tour von Alex ist als relativ kurz (1:30) und langsam ausgeschrieben sozusagen _Sunnybubbles_ kompatibel  ... wobei die junge Dame immer untertreibt mit ihren Möglichkeiten 

Aber auch mir passt die Ausschreibung vom_ Juniorchef  bzw. Filialleiter Leverkusen _bestens in den Plan.  





Jerd schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hier schon mal für Mittwoch ab, bin aber beim Nikolaus-Ride wohl dabei.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit Montag an der Schmitze Bud aus, da sehe ich noch keinen Termin im LMB? Wie wäre es denn, sich 1 Stunde früher - also um 17:30 Uhr - zu treffen, nach LEV-Schlebusch zu radeln und dort Alex' Tour mitzumachen? Danach kann man dann (eventuell mit Umwegen übers Bergische) wieder nach Rath zurück.
> 
> Schmitze Bud => Schlebusch sind so 15 bis 17 Kilometer, je nach Strecke.


----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

also ich hab da mal was von der bud ausgeschrieben. leverkusen ist mir was weit von der anfahrt.
wer mit will einfach anmelden
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5527


----------



## ralf (26. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Wäre sehr cool mit Deinem _Wellness _ Runden Angebot und würde exakt ins Konzept passen. Und schneller ist eh keiner ... Vergiss es



... so liebe KFLers,

*da muß nun doch noch jemand anderes schnell einen Termin für Mittwoch einstellen.*

Der Grund ist, daß ich heute morgen eine Grippeschutzimpfung bekommen habe. Das bedeutet, daß ich mich nun einige Tage keinesfalls anstrengen darf ...  
Dafür bin ich dann anschließend um so fitter ...  

Haut rein!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. November 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... so liebe KFLers,
> 
> ... mich nun einige Tage keinesfalls anstrengen darf ...
> Dafür bin ich dann anschließend um so fitter ...
> ...



Da wäre doch eine _Wellness Tour _genau das Richtige  
Spass beiseite  ... Alle Gute für den Impfverlauf und bis bald  

*
@ Alle*

Wer kommt denn noch nach Leverkusen - Schlebusch heute

Ich weiss es ist schwer  ... aber das Gebiet ist fast noch Köln


----------



## Jerd (26. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> also ich hab da mal was von der bud ausgeschrieben. leverkusen ist mir was weit von der anfahrt.
> wer mit will einfach anmelden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5527



Die letzte Montags-Tour über "Waldwege in der Wahner Heide" ist mir noch gut erinnerlich.   Waldwege... - heißt das bei euch so? Ich nenne das tiefgepflügt  

Nur Spaß, ein anderes Mal gerne. Heute leiste ich aber dem Alex Gesellschaft.


----------



## Montana (26. November 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Die letzte Montags-Tour über "Waldwege in der Wahner Heide" ist mir noch gut erinnerlich.   Waldwege... - heißt das bei euch so? Ich nenne das tiefgepflügt
> 
> Nur Spaß, ein anderes Mal gerne. Heute leiste ich aber dem Alex Gesellschaft.



Hmm ... auch ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern  ... glücklicherweise waren das noch die guten alten Zeiten mit der grossen Betty hinten .... vorigen Dienstag die Matsch Tour mit Klaus war auch geil ... vorne, hinten und seitlich Matsch und das Ganze über 20 cm breite trails direkt an den diversen Gewässern ... manche meinen letzten Samstag etwas im Schlamm gefahren zu sein. Die sollen mal mit uns cruisen.  Wir haben nix Anderes  

Bis heute Abend *im* Dünnwald


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2007)

so das war heuta mal die etwas andere montagsrunde
am treffpunkt fand siech [email protected] ein wir fuhren kurz durch den Königsforst und dann in die Wahnerheide die wir kreuz und quer rund um Altenrath durchpflügten.

war echt klasse und danke an helmut für die motivation solange zu radeln.

freu mich schon auf die nächste tour am montag


----------



## bernhardwalter (27. November 2007)

Hallo Michael @ Pepin
Bei der nächsten Montagstour bin ich wieder mit dabei

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II



Pepin schrieb:


> freu mich schon auf die nächste tour am montag


----------



## i-men (27. November 2007)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

wie sieht es mit morgen aus. Dat scheint ja hier ohne den Master of KFL nich zu funktionieren.

Ich hätte ja schon was eingestellt, wenn mein Feierabend für Mi. nicht so knapp gelegt wäre.

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich auf jeden Fall um 19 Uhr am Treffpunkt und gebe auch gerne meinen Senf zur Routenplanung dazu.

Würde vorschlagen, wer fahren will und um 19 Uhr am TP ist gibt einfach hier Bescheid. Dann wird sich schon ne Gruppe finden (wär doch gelacht).


----------



## Montana (28. November 2007)

Tja ... was ist denn da los  

Gute Idee , Ingo ... entweder es trägt noch einer was ein oder es gibt halt ein lockeres Treffen nach Motto _"werkommtderkommt"._ Ich war die letzten zwei Abende nett unterwegs ... daher verzichte ich gerne auf die heutige Mittwochstour.

*
Zum WP und allgemein :*

Ich persönlich habe zur Zeit keine sooooo grosse Lust auf lange Touren ... natürlich ausser den _nice_to_ride_ Spezialsachen der _buddies_ da bin ich immer mal wieder dabei. Das _Montana_ WP Training  findet  täglich ca. 80 Min statt  und am Wochenende findet man mich _abundzu_ auf meinen neuen 1-1.5 Std Hausrunden.  

Mit unserer Position im WP kann man  zufrieden sein ... Einige fahren mehr  Einige weniger   ... *aber jeder so wie er will* ... und der Schnellste und Beste ist wie immer_ teamintern _auf Platz  

Grüße an Alle und ich wünsche den heutigen Mittwochsfahrern viel Spaß   
Das Wetter sieht ja extrem verlockend aus 




i-men schrieb:


> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> 
> wie sieht es mit morgen aus. Dat scheint ja hier ohne den Master of KFL nich zu funktionieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2007)

i-men schrieb:


> Würde vorschlagen, wer fahren will und um 19 Uhr am TP ist gibt einfach hier Bescheid. Dann wird sich schon ne Gruppe finden (wär doch gelacht).



Hallo Ingo,

ich werde auch um 19 Uhr zum Treffpunkt kommen. Eine schöne Route werden wir schon finden...  
Bis nachher!

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Montana (28. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> ich werde auch um 19 Uhr zum Treffpunkt kommen. Eine schöne Route werden wir schon finden...
> Bis nachher!
> ...



Ich wünsche euch viel Spass bei trockenen 2 °C (laut Vorhersage). 
Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar mehr dazu. 

Bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch .... denn dann kommt ja die *KFL-Nikolaus-Ride*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (28. November 2007)

Wie gesagt habe ich heute keine Zeit, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.  

Montag kann ich auch nicht.  

Ich habe dafür heute bereits 3 Stunden in der Hardt zugebracht und mich damit WP-Ranking-mäßig deutlich verschlechtert...  

Und ich habe hinten endlich meinen neuen Mantel (Maxxis HighRoller 2,35) drauf gepackt. Zum Racing Ralph ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht: Endlich kein Schlickrutschen mehr im Matsch!


----------



## Pepin (28. November 2007)

und ich habe mein bike beim doktor


----------



## ralf (28. November 2007)

Hallo KFLers,

Biken ist bei mir diese Woche nicht mehr.
Dafür möchte ich am Freitag zu meinem Lieblingshändler Rose nach Bocholt fahren. Der hat am 30.11. und 01.12. VIP-Tage. Da will ich mir dann mal die neuen Modelle anschauen und auf dem Testparcours probefahren. 

Wer ggf. Lust hätte, ich hätte auf dem Beifahrersitz noch Platz ...  

Abfahrt Köln wäre am Freitag Vormittag. Um 18:00 h muß ich wieder in Köln sein.

WP-Punkte gibt's dafür allerdings nicht ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (29. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass bei trockenen 2 °C (laut Vorhersage).
> Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar mehr dazu.
> 
> Bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch .... denn dann kommt ja die *KFL-Nikolaus-Ride*




Jetzt ist es soweit  

Mich interessiert überhaupt garnicht ob irgendwelche Leute gestern Abend im Königsforst zur gewohnten Zeit Fahrrad gefahren sind.     Na . . . ???


----------



## i-men (29. November 2007)

Es kam wie es kommen musste, bei mir ging es jobmässig nicht.
Den ganzen Tag spitzen Wetter und der Feierabend rückte immer weiter weg.

Ich hoffe es gab noch nen paar andere Spontanteilnehmer ausser Dir, Ralf.

Vor lauter Frust habe ich heute im Regen nen paar Kunden mit dem Rad besucht.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. November 2007)

War gegen 19 Uhr am Parkplatz, da wartete ein Biker, dessen Namen ich allerdings nicht kenne.
Als Ingo nicht kam, bin ich dann zu meinen Teamkollegen zum Gladbacher Weihnachtsmarkt gefahren   und wir sind danach da noch was in der Gegend rumgekurvt.
Der andere Biker wollte lieber nach Hause.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (29. November 2007)

@Ralf
Das ist ja schade, dass sich nicht noch wer gefunden hat. Ich war leider noch bis 19:30 Uhr unterwegs, sonst hätte ich mich nochmal extra abgemeldet. Schade, bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ingo


----------



## Konfuzius (29. November 2007)

Nicht so schlimm. Hatte einen sehr lustigen TEAM III Abend


----------



## Schnegge (30. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein par Impressionen von meinem ersten Snowride dieses Winterpokals.

Es ging quer durchs Zittauer Gebirge  :

Blick von der Fuchskanzel (532 m):





Die Fuchskanzel:




Links gibts 'nen Einstieg zu 'nem feinen technischen Trail . 

Blick auf den Hochwald (749,5 m):





Der Oybin:






Leider wurde meine Tour auf dem Höllenweg abrupt durch einen Schaltwerksabriss beendet .

Bis dahin waren es 39 km / 965 hm (davon 18 km / 65 hm Anfahrt) und 12 WPP  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (30. November 2007)

Wecome back Jörg und danke für die tollen Bilder.  
Das sieht ja nach traumhaftem Wetter aus und Snowrides sind ja was ganz Feines.  
Wir hast Du denn dein abgerissenes Schaltwerk kuriert, etwa Singlespeeder gabaut ? 

Ich wette wir kriegen diese Saison in unserem Gebiet auch ein paar Schneetouren wie damals 2005/2006  hin. 

Gruß Guido



Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier ein par Impressionen von meinem ersten Snowride dieses Winterpokals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheetah (30. November 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Leider wurde meine Tour auf dem Höllenweg abrupt durch einen Schaltwerksabriss beendet .


Damals als es hier noch richtig Schnee gab, also im vorigen Jahrhundert, ist mir es auch passiert. Das letzte Erlebnis dieser Art führte zum Entschluss, den japanischen Kettenumlegern zu entsagen und mir eine Coladose aus deutschen Landen mit vielen kleinen Heinzelmännchen im Inneren zuzulegen.


----------



## Montana (30. November 2007)

@ -> wirklich Alle 


Wers noch nicht gelesen hat .. sie haben den Winterpokal kaputtgemacht und irgendwie ist es auch gut so  
Ich z.B. trainiere (was immer das auch ist)   sowieso nur dafür um bei *meinen eigenen Touren nicht immer als Letzer *_hinterherzuguiden _  

Ich habe 3 Jahre mitgemacht und grossen Spass gehabt ... tut mir Leid für die die anscheinend nix ausser _dem Sport und Werteeintragen _haben  

Wir KFLer sollten das Ganze aber wie gewohnt gaaaaaaanz cool   sehen 



			
				rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben die Sortierung des Rankings jetzt wieder
> umgedreht. Und zwar nicht, weil es einige ziemlich verbissen gefordert haben, sondern weil es von Anfang an als eine zeitlich begrenzte Aktion geplant war.
> 
> Der Winterpokal scheint mit dem klassischen Ranking nicht mehr so gut zu funktionieren wie in den Jahren zuvor. Deshalb wird der naechste Winterpokal einen anderen Ansatz verfolgen, Naeheres dazu demnaechst. Nur soviel: (*ein Ranking und Teamranking im herkoemmlichen Sinne wird es in der naechsten Saison nicht mehr geben,* trotzdem man wird sich natuerlich mit anderen Teilnehmern vergleichen koennen.
> ...





Hier nachzulesen :


----------



## Pepin (30. November 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nicht so schlimm. Hatte einen sehr lustigen TEAM III Abend



och da wäre ich aber auch gerne dabeigewesen


----------



## Montana (30. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> och da wäre ich aber auch gerne dabeigewesen



Micha , du bist doch für nächsten Mittwoch schon angemeldet. Leider hat der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg _(mit traditioneller KFL- Team- Glühwein und Antipasti - Bude_) noch nicht auf ... aber wir finden schon was ....


----------



## hama687 (30. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Micha , du bist doch für nächsten Mittwoch schon angemeldet. Leider hat der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg _(mit traditioneller KFL- Team- Glühwein und Antipasti - Bude_) noch nicht auf ... aber wir finden schon was ....



*Leverkusen hatt schon offen*


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> *Leverkusen hatt schon offen*



Alex , ich sehe, dass Du angemeldet bist ... Super   

Willst Du dann von den breiten Wegen im Königsforst über noch breitere Wege zum Weihnachtsmarkt bis nach Leverkusen   oder hat einer noch eine bessere Idee ? 

Was ist eigentlich  mit Montag *im* Dünnwald  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (1. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Alex , ich sehe, dass Du angemeldet bist ... Super
> 
> Willst Du dann von den breiten Wegen im Königsforst über noch breitere Wege zum Weihnachtsmarkt bis nach Leverkusen   oder hat einer noch eine bessere Idee ?
> 
> Was ist eigentlich  mit Montag *im* Dünnwald  ?



das ist unwahrscheinlich weil mein neuer mantel immer noch nicht da ist


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> das ist unwahrscheinlich weil mein neuer mantel immer noch nicht da ist



Was wird es denn für einer werden ? Fett oder schnell ?


----------



## Pepin (1. Dezember 2007)

wer lust auf weihnachtsmarkt hat wir die Radlerfruen.de treffen sich am 15.12. auf dem Rudolfplatz

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=931

wer lust hat mitzugehen kann sich ja anmelden


----------



## hama687 (1. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Was wird es denn für einer werden ? Fett oder schnell ?



ich bleibe meinem conti graviti treu


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> ich bleibe meinem conti graviti treu



Conti Traffic ist schneller  gräbt aber nicht so gut im Schlamm  aber wer will das schon


----------



## Pepin (1. Dezember 2007)

ich will


----------



## hama687 (1. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Conti Traffic ist schneller  gräbt aber nicht so gut im Schlamm  aber wer will das schon



mit dem graviti bin ich dem delgado auf ner montags tour schon ziemlich nah gekommen, doch der ist schnell


----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich will



Ich weiß und Du hast ja auch noch ein Rennrad  

Der arme _Montana_ hat im Moment nur Eins und die alten Reifen haben auf Asphalt immer so gebremst  

Bald kommt aber der schwarze Trecker  (hoffentlich)


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> ...Bald kommt aber der schwarze Trecker  (hoffentlich)


 
Der wurde bereits auf heimlicher nächtlicher Fahrt gesichtet - gute Wahl  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (3. Dezember 2007)

*W a s _  i s t _  l o s ?*  

Keine Montagstour  und es fehlen auch noch ein paar Anmeldungen für Mittwoch


----------



## Montana (3. Dezember 2007)

K F L - Nikolaus - Ride 

 *Am Tag vor Nikolaus biete ich eine langsame und gemütliche "Winterpokal tüchtige" nightride zum Punktesammeln an. Es wird auf überwiegend breiten Wegen kreuz und quer durch den Königsforst gehen.






Das Tempo wird wirklich langsam aber konstant sein. 

START :  5.12.2007  18:30 Uhr ! ! ! (achtzehnuhrdreissig)
Köln - Brück 

Anmeldung hier 

B I T T E an ausreichendes Licht denken 

Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter außer Gewitter und Erdbeben oder so was ... *


​


----------



## Montana (4. Dezember 2007)

So ich habe mittels modernster Technik  mal die wahrscheinliche Tour für Morgen erstellt. Es werden ca. 31 km  ca. 300 hm  und ca. 2:15 Std. eff. Fahrzeit werden. Dazu kommen dann natürlich noch ein paar kleinere Pausen und Unvorhersehbares. Bitte etwas Gebäck mitbbringen.  

Wir werden den KF kreuz und quer befahren und dabei natürlich auch umrunden.

Nächste Woche kann es dann wie wie gewohnt mit schnellem und leichtem Programm weitergehen .... aber morgen ist zunächst Nikolaus Vorabend.


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Dezember 2007)

Wetter sieht noch gut aus.
Habe mich angemeldet.
Die Dose mit den Weihnachtsplätzchen habe ich heute schon leer gegessen 

VG Werner


----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2007)

Das Wetter bleibt auch gut   . . . zumindest für KFL - Verhältnisse

Gut, dass Du mitkommst ... macht übrigens überhaupt nix mit den Plätzchen .. bring einfach Glühwein mit ... deswegen bist Du ja u.a. berühmt  

Bis später  

Gruß Guido



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wetter sieht noch gut aus.
> Habe mich angemeldet.
> Die Dose mit den Weihnachtsplätzchen habe ich heute schon leer gegessen
> 
> VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (5. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du mitkommst ... macht übrigens überhaupt nix mit den Plätzchen .. bring einfach Glühwein mit ... deswegen bist Du ja u.a. berühmt
> Gruß Guido



Geht aber nur in der Thermoskanne. Mal schauen, ob das klappt.

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Geht aber nur in der Thermoskanne. Mal schauen, ob das klappt.
> 
> VG Werner



Warten wir es ab ... mach Dir aber keinen Stress  

*So* soll es heute Abend werden  ... mal sehen was wirklich dabei herausgekommen ist  

Ist ' ne leicht abgewandelte KF Standard Tour die der _Montana_ seit kurz nach dem Krieg  (welcher auch immer) anbietet. 






_GEKO301 is back ... _


----------



## ralf (5. Dezember 2007)

... tja Leute, ich gebe zu, daß ich kneife ...  

Das muß doch irgendwann vorbei sein mit diesem Schei$$wetter!  

Ab nächste Woche gibt es dann für diesen Winter konstante -3°C und ab und an ein wenig Schnee. Dann werden auch die extra hellen Lampen nicht mehr benötigt ...  

*All den Harten viel Spaß heute abend!*  

Gruß Ralf  

_PS: Vielleicht baue ich mir doch noch *in alter KFL-WP-Manier* die Rolle im Keller auf_ ... ...   ...   ...


----------



## bibi1952 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
war schöne Tour gestern. Der Matsch hielt sich auch in Grenzen.
Vielen Dank an den Guide Montana 
VG Werner


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2007)

_K F L - Nikolaus â Ride_  - - - *5.12.2007 *

So hatte ich mir diese ruhige besinnliche Runde in der Vorweihnachtszeit vorgestellt. Etwas GebÃ¤ck und ein paar warme GetrÃ¤nke dazu und alles wÃ¤re perfekt gewesen.






Aber es kam natÃ¼rlich anders.  Schon die Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt im strÃ¶menden Regen erinnerte an die glorreichen K F L- _WPundauchohne_ Nightrides. Am Startpunkt waren dann die 8 ganz Harten versammelt. 

_Bernhard *  bernhardwalter_  -   *KFL-Team*
_Ingo * i-men _ -   *KFL-Team*
_JÃ¶rg * Schnegge_ -   *KFL-Team*
_Guido * Montana_ - *KFL-Team *

_Gerd * Jerd_  -  *Holladijo - der Berg ruft*
_Lars * MTB-Kao_ -  *Frosty 5 Rednoses*
_Werner * bibi1952 _- *WeddingOnWheels*
_Stefan * gÃ¼lle _ -  *unser schneller Mann aus Troisdorf *

*Guide : Garmin Geko 301   *

Und los ging die im molligen und warmen Trockenen geplante Tour unter Leitung des sorgfÃ¤ltig vorbereitetem Vollstreckungsbeamten _Montana_. Ãber zumeist bekannte diesmal andersrum gefahren Forstwege ging es in den Matsch. Auf diesen trafen wir dann erstmalig in gewohnter GÃ¼te auf einem Teilabschnitt der seinen Namen einem _VerbandsfunktionÃ¤r_  verdankt. Hier zeigt der KF sein gewohntes Bild   Etwas spÃ¤ter fÃ¼hrte uns der bekloppte Geko  doch tatsÃ¤chlich Ã¼ber einen tiefen Pferdeweg Richtung Wassertretbecken. Nun sahen wir bereits aus wie die Schweine auf die wir so oft treffen.  

Jetzt ging es in allmÃ¤hlich in die HÃ¶he. Am Tretbecken hoch Ã¼ber den alten Bahndamm und bis auf den TÃ¼tberg. Dieser wurde umrundet und  Ã¼ber die schnelle Hubbelabfahrt ging es in flottem Tempo wieder runter. Wir nahmen noch ein paar Schlenker Ã¼ber ausnahmslos breite Wege â¦ incl. einem kurzem GPS Navigationsirrtum und damit kurzer Abweichung vom Plan. Dann jagten wir zielstrebig dem Parkplatz am Wildwechsel entgegen. 

Das Ganze sah dann so aus: 






*Daten :*  31 km *  310 hm * 2:00 Std Fahrzeit (eff.)  

Danke an alle Mitfahrer  . Besonders Lob und Anerkennung an _Werner_,  _Lars _und _Stefan_ die weite Anreisen mit dem Rad nicht scheuten. _Werner_ fand es es auch nicht allzu matschig   und _Lars _schrieb was von Midness â¦ was der Sache wohl auch sehr nahe kam. Wir waren schon zÃ¼gig unterwegs. 

Weiteres Lob natÃ¼rlich unserem KFL â Team das nahezu komplett am Start war â¦  nur  *der* mit dem Matschmeter wusste rechtzeitig darÃ¼ber Bescheid was passieren wÃ¼rde und blieb logischerweise zu Hause. 
*Der* hat auch nichts besonderes verpasst â¦.  

Quatsch . . . Scherz beiseite.. ne ganze Menge hat der gute _Ralf _verpasst. Es war mal wieder richtig geil. Aber bald geht es ja schon wieder weiter. 

*Die nÃ¤chsten Termine :*

Anfahrt Montagstour 10.12.2007 17:31 

Montagstour durch den DÃ¼nnwald 10.12.2007 18:30  

Traditionelle KFL â Mittwochs Tour 12.12.2007 18:30  
Diesmal geht es voraussichtlich wieder Ã¼ber die Schluchter Heide in die Hardt und Ã¼ber den KF zurÃ¼ck. 

SchÃ¶nes Wochenende an Alle und denen die viel Fahrradfahren wÃ¼nsche ich viel SpaÃ beim _Winterpokalpunkte_ sammeln.

P.S. Wer findet denn den _"Verfahrer"_ bzw. das Geko - RÃ¤tsel ?


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> _
> _...
> Auf diesen trafen wir dann erstmalig in gewohnter GÃ¼te auf einem Teilabschnitt der seinen Namen einem _VerbandsfunktionÃ¤r_  verdankt.
> ...
> ...



VerbandsfunktionÃ¤r 
Ich mag zwar dieselbe Arbeit machen, hoffe aber noch lange von einer Ã¤hnlichen Geisteshaltung verschont zu bleiben.

Tja, jedes KFL-Team hat wohl seinen Ergo- Ã¤h Rollen-Fahrer zu haben.
SchÃ¶n, dass es in unserer Welt doch einige Dinge gibt, die sich mit den Begriffen "Konstanz" und "Tradition" beschreiben lassen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte schwören können, dass es Dir  auffälllt  

Der _Ju:::ni:::tra  _ist am Mittwoch schon wirklich heftig _unter Wasser _gewesen. Was würde ich dafür geben ihn heute in aller seiner Pracht   zu erleben. Dürfte wohl kaum zu steigern sein.  

Übrigens: _*Geko301*_ ist back und jetzt gibt es auch wieder mehr konstruierte _Montana_ Touren. _Schnegge _braucht so ein elektrospielzeug nicht ... der hat die Touren im Kopf.  
Dafür ist der _Montana_ zu alt und vergesslich  




juchhu schrieb:


> Verbandsfunktionär
> Ich mag zwar dieselbe Arbeit machen, hoffe aber noch lange von einer ähnlichen Geisteshaltung verschont zu bleiben.
> 
> Tja, jedes KFL-Team hat wohl seinen Ergo- äh Rollen-Fahrer zu haben.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich hätte schwören können, dass es Dir  auffälllt
> 
> Der *Ju:::ni:::tra  *ist am Mittwoch schon wirklich heftig _unter Wasser _gewesen. Was würde ich dafür geben ihn heute in aller seiner Pracht   zu erleben. Dürfte wohl kaum zu steigern sein.
> 
> ...



Wird jetzt der Name schon nicht ausgeschrieben, weil der Namensgeber der Unaussprechliche ist? 

Tja, einige Trails und solche Wege, die Trails werden wollen, bedürfen wohl einer echten Pflege. Fein, dass es bald die ersten Trailworks-Pilotprojekte gibt.


----------



## ralf (7. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tja, jedes KFL-Team hat wohl seinen Ergo- äh Rollen-Fahrer zu haben.



... nö, bevor es wirklich so weit kommt, wird der potentielle Rollenfahrer in der ersten Trockenphase erst einmal mit dem RR Asphalt fressen ...  

So, und jetzt husch wieder rüber zum kleinen V.

Ralf.


----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wird jetzt der Name schon nicht ausgeschrieben, weil der Namensgeber der *Unaussprechliche* ist?
> 
> Tja, einige Trails und solche Wege, die Trails werden wollen, bedürfen wohl einer echten Pflege. Fein, dass es bald die ersten Trailworks-Pilotprojekte gibt.



Nööö ... so solte das doch gar nicht rüber kommen  .. war mehr als Insider Joke gedacht   

Dem _Jerd_ z.B. (realtiv neu im KFL-Umfeld dabei) ist der *juchhu_night_trail *sowohl von der geographischen Lage und auch von der orthographischen Bedeutung her bekannt .. 

hoffentlich habe ich das jetzt alles richtig geschrieben  

@ Ralf  

Nicht ärgern lassen ...  ... _bis bald im Wald _


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... nö, bevor es wirklich so weit kommt, wird der potentielle Rollenfahrer in der ersten Trockenphase erst einmal mit dem RR Asphalt fressen ...
> 
> So, und jetzt husch wieder rüber zum kleinen V.
> 
> Ralf.



v wie Verband, übrigens zz. der Zweitgrößte in Deutschland mit radsportlicher Ausrichtung.
Wir stapeln immer gerne etwas tief.



Montana schrieb:


> Nööö ... so solte das doch gar nicht rüber kommen  .. war mehr als Insider Joke gedacht
> 
> Dem _Jerd_ z.B. (realtiv neu im KFL-Umfeld dabei) ist der *juchhu_night_trail *sowohl von der geographischen Lage und auch von der orthographischen Bedeutung her bekannt ..
> 
> ...




Insider joke ist immer gut. Ob nun Rolle- oder Ergo-fahrend.

Ralf wird auf seine alten Tage immer verbissener.
Ist halt ein Kämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Dezember 2007)

Martin, du musst echt mal _"deinen_" trail von der Schutzhütte bis zum Rennweg fahren., also eigentlich rückwärts,  da hast Du ja vorwärts  im Sommer schon keinen gescheiten _flow_  mehr gehabt. Jetzt im Matsch  wirkt das wíe ne gleichzeitige Vorder- und Hinterrad Bremse. Ist aber gut für die Muskeln. Ich trage sowas in der Trainingsverwaltung gerne unter Kraftausdauer Training ein  ... weiss aber nicht ob das _sportmedizinisch_ korrekt definiert ist 

Der _Ralf_ kämpft da übrigens richtigerweise öfter gerne mit  




juchhu schrieb:


> v wie Verband, übrigens zz. der Zweitgrößte in Deutschland mit radsportlicher Ausrichtung.
> Wir stapeln immer gerne etwas tief.
> 
> Insider joke ist immer gut. Ob nun Rolle- oder Ergo-fahrend.
> ...


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Martin, du musst echt mal _"deinen_" trail von der Schutzhütte bis zum Rennweg fahren., also eigentlich rückwärts,  da hast Du ja vorwärts  im Sommer schon keinen gescheiten _flow_  mehr gehabt. Jetzt im Matsch  wirkt das wíe ne gleichzeitige Vorder- und Hinterrad Bremse. Ist aber gut für die Muskeln. Ich trage sowas in der Trainingsverwaltung gerne unter Kraftausdauer Training ein  ... weiss aber nicht ob das _sportmedizinisch_ korrekt definiert ist
> 
> Der _Ralf_ kämpft da übrigens richtigerweise öfter gerne mit



Kurzum, seitdem die auf dem juchhu-night-trail gerückt haben, ist der hin.
Zu einen ist der jetzt so breit, dass man locker mit dem Auto fahren kann (was hat das bitteschön mit Trail zu tun?!), zum anderen ist der so verdichtet worden, dass das Oberflächenwasser nicht mehr abfließt.

Manchmal träume ich ja von ein paar epischen Trails, die angelegt sind und nicht als Rückewege missbraucht werden. Naja, dauert ja nicht mehr so lange, bis meine/unsere Träume wahr werden.


----------



## ralf (7. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Manchmal *träume* ich ja von ein paar epischen Trails, ...



... jaja, was wäre die Couchpotatoe ohne Träume ... - ... irgendwann kommt ja der Prinz ... , äh Trail. Hört sich an wie der Surfer, der auf die ultimative Welle wartet, das Surfen aber längst verlernt hat. 



Montana schrieb:


> Der _Ralf_ kämpft da übrigens richtigerweise öfter gerne mit



 

... na dann bis Montag! Hoffentlich ohne muskelaufbauenden Matsch ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> *... jaja, was wäre die Couchpotatoe ohne Träume ... - ... irgendwann kommt ja der Prinz ... , äh Trail. Hört sich an wie der Surfer, der auf die ultimative Welle wartet, das Surfen aber längst verlernt hat. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir werden sehen, mein lieber Ralf. Ich hätte es auch Idee statt Traum nennen und dann auf Victor Hugo verweisen können.


----------



## ralf (8. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, mein lieber Ralf. Ich hätte es auch Idee statt Traum nennen und dann auf Victor Hugo verweisen können.



... jaja, träume noch ein wenig von Ideen die niemanden interessieren. Bitte verschone aber dieses Forum!
Ich geh' jetzt Punkte sammeln. Das nächste Regenband hängt bereits über'm Kanal ...


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... jaja, träume noch ein wenig von Ideen *die niemanden interessieren*. Bitte verschone aber dieses Forum!
> Ich geh' jetzt Punkte sammeln. Das nächste Regenband hängt bereits über'm Kanal ...



, Du bist ziemlich unlocker, Ralf.
Nur, weil Dich diese Ideen und Konzepte nicht interessieren,
solltest Du nicht von Dir auf alle schließen.


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> , Du bist ziemlich unlocker, Ralf.
> Nur, weil Dich diese Ideen und Konzepte nicht interessieren,
> solltest Du nicht von Dir auf alle schließen.




Immerhin deckt er so ca. 98% ab .... also fast alle.


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Immerhin deckt er so ca. 98% ab .... also fast alle.



Ne, is klar, Herr Delschwado. 
98% von den Leuten, die Ralf kennt oder 98% der Bundesbevölkerung?
Du bist unser Statistik- und Mountainbikepapst.

Jede(r) hat die Wahlfreiheit. Und man muss das m.A. nach einfach sportlich sehen. Also, locker bleiben und engagiert arbeiten. Schauen wir mal, welcher Verband in der Zukunft von der Mehrheit der Mountainbiker angenommen wird.


----------



## ralf (10. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geehrter Herr J.,

dieser Fred sollte clean bleiben. *Ihre Abwesenheit reicht dafür völlig aus.*

R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Du bist unser Statistik- und Mountainbikepapst.




Das hat aber mal wieder gedauert ...


----------



## hama687 (10. Dezember 2007)

> Königsforst Matschmeter; 09.12.07: Staubtrocken>>> 1-2-3-4-5-6 <<<Matsch total



du musst da jetzt ne zusatz zahl dazu machen, 7 wie Hochwasser


----------



## ralf (10. Dezember 2007)

hama687 schrieb:


> du musst da jetzt ne zusatz zahl dazu machen, 7 wie Hochwasser



...   ...


----------



## Stefan79 (12. Dezember 2007)

hi @ all, bin heute abend dabei - wenns nicht regnet. freue mich! bis spätaaaaa

Stefan


----------



## Montana (12. Dezember 2007)

So soll unsere Runde heute abend werden. Mal sehen was draus wird.  







*Daten : ca. 35 km und 320 hm - effektive Fahrzeit ca. 2:15 Std. * 

Es geht von Brück aus über die Schluchter Heide in die Hardt und über den Königsforst wieder zurück nach Brück. Wir werden überwiegend breite Forstwege in gemütlichem konstanten Tempo fahren.    Unser guide ist wieder der gute *Geko301*  

Bis nachher.


----------



## Montana (12. Dezember 2007)

Stefan79 schrieb:


> hi @ all, bin heute abend dabei - wenns nicht regnet. freue mich! bis spätaaaaa
> 
> Stefan



Es wird nicht regnen :  

Die Vorhersage für heute Abend / Nacht 

: : : :




_
Wetterzustand: bedeckt
Temperatur:3 °C
Niederschlag?: 0 % _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (12. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Es wird nicht regnen :
> 
> Die Vorhersage für heute Abend / Nacht
> 
> ...



Nö also da hab ich ja gar keinen Bock drauf. Wenns nicht regnet komme ich nicht


----------



## Schnegge (12. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Es wird nicht regnen :



Von unten schon


----------



## Montana (12. Dezember 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Von unten schon



Volkommen normale  Sache  ... 

BTW : Mit 9 Leuten können wir fast 2 Gruppen machen .... 

Ich will wieder _Wellness_ max. _Midness_  ... und in die Hardt


----------



## ralf (12. Dezember 2007)

So, wieder zu Hause.  

Es war...

... eine Gruppe unterwegs. Tempo mitunter Midness ...  
... unspektakulär.
... gute Stimmung.  
... richtig schön matschig.
... mitunter anstrengend.  
... *KFL halt.* 

Eigentlich wollte ich mein Bike nicht säubern. Das habe ich dann aber doch gemacht. Sonst hätte sich morgen nix mehr gedreht.  

Bis nächste Woche, hoffentlich beim Glühwein ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jerd (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja, nette Tour. Und auf den Glühwein nächste Woche freue ich mich auch schon


----------



## helman (14. Dezember 2007)

War ne klasse Tour - nur auf der Rückfahrt ( alleine durch den Wald zurück) haben mich andere waldbewohner stellenweise ein wenig belästigt (grusel) .....
helman


----------



## Ommer (14. Dezember 2007)

helman schrieb:


> War ne klasse Tour - nur auf der Rückfahrt ( alleine durch den Wald zurück) haben mich andere waldbewohner stellenweise ein wenig belästigt (grusel) .....
> helman




Weibsvolk??


----------



## Sunnybubbles (14. Dezember 2007)

Heute aus der neuen Mountainbike gelesen:





> MTBvD Was macht...?
> 
> Umfassendes und ambitioniertes Programm, die Umsetzung wird Spannend...



das hört sich ja nicht Positiv an

ps hier alex


----------



## Montana (14. Dezember 2007)

_K F L Mittwoch â NR_  - - - *12.12.2007 *

Bevor es in Vergessenheit gerÃ¤t. So war es am letzten Mittwoch : 







*Mitfahrer waren*

_Bernhard *  bernhardwalter_  -   *KFL-Team*
_Ingo * i-men _ -   *KFL-Team*
_JÃ¶rg * Schnegge_ -   *KFL-Team*
_Guido * Montana_ - *KFL-Team *
_Ralf * ralf _ - *KFL-Team *


_Gerd * Jerd_  -  *Holladijo - der Berg ruft*
_Stefan * Stefan79_  -  *Holladijo - der Berg ruft*


_Stefan * gÃ¼lle _ -  *unser schneller Mann aus Troisdorf *
_Helmut * helman _ -  *auch ein KÃ¶nigsforster *
_Michael  * wasnu _ -  *immer gerne dabei *



*Guide : Garmin Geko 301   * und ein paar nette neue trails by  *Schnegge*  

Tour Richtung Ostfriedhof â Schluchter Heide â Saaler MÃ¼hle â Hardt â TP GL â KÃ¶nigsforst â BrÃ¼ck Ã¼ber breite Wege , Singletrails aber vor allem  matschige Wege  


*Daten :*  31 km *  ca. 340 hm * 2:00 Std Fahrzeit (eff.)  

Danke an alle Mitfahrer  

*Der nÃ¤chste Termin :*

Traditionelle KFL â Mittwochs Tour 19.12.2007 18:30  
Diesmal geht es vom KF zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg â¦ dort gibt es etwas Stoff  und dann geht wieder zur Tour in den KF zurÃ¼ck  

SchÃ¶nes Wochenende an Alle und denen die viel Fahrradfahren wÃ¼nsche ich viel SpaÃ beim _Winterpokalpunkte_ sammeln.


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi @ all,

ich habe mal für Montag eine Tour eingestellt,das Wetter soll ja zumindest Trocken aber sehr kalt  werden,muß man aufpassen das die Getränke nicht einfrieren,man kann natürlich auch heißen Tee ( mit Geschmack  oder ähnliches ) mitbringen.
Ich lasse mich einmal überraschen wer noch alles dazu kommt.
Noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche.

Leider habe ich nächste Woche schon einige Termine und kann leider nicht an der KFL-WeihnachtsMarkt-Runde teilnehmen,allen aber viel Spass dabei und lasst Euch den Glühwein schööööööööön schmecken.

Schönen Gruß bis demnächst 

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich muß mich mal hier zu Wort melden  

Da ich ja nun doch schon den ein oder auch anderen Weihnachtsmarkt in der Region hier gesehen habe   ....................

Kann ich nur sagen das ich dieses Jahr den Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg nicht erblicken konnte  dort  stand bis gestern nur eine einzige Bude und die ist von einer Kinderhilfsorganisation   trotz heftiger bitte mir einen Glühwein zu geben blieb ich dort leider erfolglos 

Da kann ich dann nur für euch hoffen das der Markt noch aufgebaut wird  
@ Guido  schau mal ob der wirklich auf hat  
Jedenfalls der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bergisch-Gladbach ist auch ganz in der nähe  Mmmmhhhhmmmmm Lecker Glühwein

Viel Spaß jedenfalls bei der Glührunde  
Grüße Tazz


----------



## ralf (16. Dezember 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> ich habe mal für Montag eine Tour eingestellt,das Wetter soll ja zumindest Trocken aber sehr kalt  werden,muß man aufpassen das die Getränke nicht einfrieren,man kann natürlich auch heißen Tee ( mit Geschmack  oder ähnliches ) mitbringen.
> Ich lasse mich einmal überraschen wer noch alles dazu kommt.
> ...



Hallo Bernhard,

leider werde ich morgen nicht dabei sein können. Wir haben ein weihnachtliches Geschäftsessen mit unseren Arbeitspartnern ... ...  

Dafür ... ... 



Tazz schrieb:


> Ich muß mich mal hier zu Wort melden
> 
> Da ich ja nun doch schon den ein oder auch anderen Weihnachtsmarkt in der Region hier gesehen habe   ....................
> 
> ...



... ... werde ich am Mittwoch an der Glühweinrunde teilnehmen (nach derzeitigem Wissensstand). Wohin auch immer die Tour zum Ziel --> Glühwein führt ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jerd (16. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kann ich nur sagen das ich dieses Jahr den Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg nicht erblicken konnte  dort  stand bis gestern nur eine einzige Bude und die ist von einer Kinderhilfsorganisation   trotz heftiger bitte mir einen Glühwein zu geben blieb ich dort leider erfolglos



Doch, doch, es gibt da einen - ich bin da heute dran vorbei gelaufen. Von der Kinderhilfe noch ein Stück den Berg herauf finden sich 10 (zehn!) Buden: 1 mal Bratwurst, 2 mal Glühwein, 7 mal Gelumpe.  

Die Bratwurst war OK.

Und die haben so Bürgersteig-Kamine aufgebaut, echt schicke Teile


----------



## Rhoder (17. Dezember 2007)

Mal ne kurze Frage, beim Treff in Zündorf hatte jemand einen Maxxis HR mitgebracht...kann die jemand besorgen aus unserem Treff hier?
Bitte kurze PM , das ich mal Größe schreiben kann...brauche 2 STück...


----------



## Sunnybubbles (17. Dezember 2007)

http://bike-components.de/catalog/default.php?manufacturers_id=77&osCsid=f2a1ee0d31a19a82ba4197383b98a841

gruß alex


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2007)

Rhoder schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, beim Treff in Zündorf hatte jemand einen Maxxis HR mitgebracht...kann die jemand besorgen aus unserem Treff hier?
> Bitte kurze PM , das ich mal Größe schreiben kann...brauche 2 STück...



Laut dieser Liste ist der einzige Maxxis-Hänlder in Köln die Zweiradwerkstatt 180°.

Ich habe meinen Maxxis HR bei H&S bestellt. Da die ja auch einen Laden in Bonn haben, in der Liste aber nicht auftauchen, bezweifel ich mal deren Aktualität.  

Quelle und Neckermann haben übrigens auch Maxxis.


----------



## Montana (17. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich muß mich mal hier zu Wort melden
> ....
> 
> @ Guido  schau mal ob der wirklich auf hat
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis Renate 

Du kannst Dich doch immer wieder gerne hier  zu Wort melden. Das ist doch OK. 

Gerd hat ja schon geschrieben, dass es einen kleinen Weihnachtsmarkt in Bensberg gibt. Das Komische war, dass dieser erst ab 14. Dezember  geöffnet hat und das auch nur täglich bis 19:00 Uhr ...  Die Glühwein Bude hat aber natürlich länger auf.  

Die Glühwein Spezies vom ex-KFL Team III  sind natürlich auch gerne zu dieser Mittwochs Tour eingeladen.

Aber ich werde die Tour wohl eh canclen müssen  ... da sich bisher noch kein Mensch eintragen hat  ... die Null hinter KFL Mittwoch sieht andererseits sehr geil aus ... weil mal so ganz anderes wie sonst. ... bringt weniger Verantwortung mit sich und ist einfach ungleich lockerer  ... dann kann ich mir auch den Glühwein sparen und gleich was Vernünftiges  trinken


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> die Null hinter KFL Mittwoch sieht andererseits sehr geil aus ... weil mal so ganz anderes wie sonst. ... bringt weniger Verantwortung mit sich und ist einfach ungleich lockerer  ... dann kann ich mir auch den Glühwein sparen und gleich was Vernünftiges  trinken



Daraus wird wohl nix


----------



## Tazz (17. Dezember 2007)

Dann war ich sicherlich am 13.12.07 dort ....... , was für ein komischer Weihnachtsmarkt  

Na dann lohnt sich ja auch der steile Weg hinauf ins Glühwein Glück  
Ich kann leider nicht am Mittwoch   aber ich danke für das Angebot   dem ich sicher bald mal wieder nach kommen möchte  
Auch euch wünsche ich viel Spaß , trinkt einen für mich  mit  , da ich ja nicht dazu kommen werde 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (18. Dezember 2007)

@ Guido: Brauchen wir morgen ein Abschleppseil? ...  
Könnte eins mitbringen ... ...  

@ all: Wird wohl eine lustige Tour werden ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (18. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> @ Guido: Brauchen wir morgen ein Abschleppseil? ...
> *Könnte eins mitbringen ... ...  *
> 
> @ all: Wird wohl eine lustige Tour werden ...
> ...



Besser wäre das  Ich habe heute umfangreich mit diverser Chemie am Freilauf gearbeitet und einiges an Hitze auf die Nabe einwirken lassen.

Hoffentlich schaffe ich den Termin morgen rechtzeitig ... habe morgen noch einen Auswärtsjob in BGL ... aber ihr wisst ja wo es hingehen soll  wir müssten ggf. auf modernste Mobilfunk Technology zurückgreifen


----------



## bernhardwalter (20. Dezember 2007)

@ all

Alles Gute zu Weihnachten und fürs Neue Jahr.
Mit dem Biken wird es wohl erst einmal nichts mehr geben bis Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar.
Schäden am Rahmen wird reklamiert und neuer Rahmen angefordert,dauert aber alles seine Zeit.
Die Montagsrunde mit reinem Straßenanteil kann ich vieleicht noch mit Sylvias Cross-Bike fahren.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Jerd (20. Dezember 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Mit dem Biken wird es wohl erst einmal nichts mehr geben bis Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar.



Mein Mitgefühl


----------



## ralf (20. Dezember 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Alles Gute zu Weihnachten und fürs Neue Jahr.
> Mit dem Biken wird es wohl erst einmal nichts mehr geben bis Ende Januar oder Anfang Februar.
> ...



... hmmm, solange der Boden so gefroren ist wie jetzt, kannst Du mein Hardtail geliehen haben. Ich fahre derzeit Fully.
Bei weicher werdendem Boden möchte ich aber dann wieder den Hartschwanz fahren ...  

Kannst Du Dir ja mal überlegen Teamkollege ...  

@ all: Hatte Gestern nach unserer Glühweinrunde richtig gute Laune ...   ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jerd (20. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> .Hatte Gestern nach unserer Glühweinrunde richtig gute Laune ...   ...



Ich auch, und das lag nicht nur am Glühwein  Sondern auch an den Trails, die man endlich wieder fahren konnte, ohne dass der Matsch einem alles aus den Beinen saugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hmmm, solange der Boden so gefroren ist wie jetzt, kannst Du mein Hardtail geliehen haben.



da stößt er doch ständig mit den knien an den lenker  da musst du schon eine 500er sattelstütze und einen 250er vorbau drauf machen  

mein mitleid bernhard  wegen meiner zwei kinder die ständig krank sind und mich anstecken, komme ich leider momentan auch nicht zum biken. und das bei dem schönen wetter momentan


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ... wegen meiner zwei kinder die ständig krank sind und mich anstecken, komme ich leider momentan auch nicht zum biken. und das bei dem schönen wetter momentan



Woher kenn ich das bloß ...  

Aber dafür müssen mich die Jungs später immer im Windschatten hinter sich herziehen  Als Wiedergutmachung sozusagen.

Frohes Fest allerseits. Ich bin ab gleich endlich offline


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... hmmm, solange der Boden so gefroren ist wie jetzt, kannst Du mein Hardtail geliehen haben. Ich fahre derzeit Fully.
> Bei weicher werdendem Boden möchte ich aber dann wieder den Hartschwanz fahren ...
> 
> Kannst Du Dir ja mal überlegen Teamkollege ...
> ...



Danke Ralf,

nehme ich gerne an ,werde mich dann allerdings spontan und kurzfristig bei dir melden wenn ich mir einmal das Bike ausleihen möchte.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (21. Dezember 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Danke Ralf,
> 
> nehme ich gerne an ,werde mich dann allerdings spontan und kurzfristig bei dir melden wenn ich mir einmal das Bike ausleihen möchte.
> 
> ...



... o.k., Du meldest Dich dann ...  



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> da stößt er doch ständig mit den knien an den lenker  da musst du schon eine 500er sattelstütze und einen 250er vorbau drauf machen



... na na, so schlimm ist es nun nicht. Der Rahmen hat 18,5" und eine gestreckte Geometrie. Und die Sattelstütze sollte noch fast 10 cm auszuziehen sein.  
Guckst Du hier.
Könnte reichen - oder?  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2007)

_

Frohes Weihnachtsfest an alle KFLer -innen @ friends 

Macht euch ein paar extrem gemütliche entspannte Stunden mit und ohne Fahrrad

Bis bald im Wald  .... 

wünscht Guido (Montana)​_



 ​


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (25. Dezember 2007)

*Die besten Weihnachtsgrüße aus Brühl*

hoffe bald mal wieder mit dir / euch durch den Wald zu streifen,
muß meinem neuen Bike doch auch mal den KöFo zeigen  

Bis bald

.... und guten Rutsch

Gerd


----------



## ralf (27. Dezember 2007)

So liebe KFLers,

hoffe ihr hattet ein geruhsames Fest. Ich für meinen Teil habe mindestens 3 Kg zugenommen ...  

Heute abend war ich im KF. Bitte nehmt euch dort in Acht. Die Bodenverhältnisse sind extrem gefährlich. Vieles ist bereits richtig sauig aufgetaut und manche Stellen sind noch angefroren. Das schlimme ist, daß man das nicht unbedingt sieht. Deshalb hat's mich zwei mal so richtig unverhofft und ohne Vorankündigung auf die Fre$$e gehauen. Mein Bein hat (wahrscheinlich ...  ) gehalten.  
Also, seht euch die nächsten Tage vor, sonst müsst ihr euch auch mit Voltaren Gel einschmieren. ... ... Riecht ziemlich unsexy ...   ... ...  


Ein wenig o.T.:

Habe heute endlich am HT mein Steuerkopflager austauschen lassen, mit dem Erfolg, daß das Neue nun extrem hakelig läuft. Der Monteur sagte er hätte zwei Lager ausprobiert. Jedoch liefen beide hakelig. Da wäre wohl was am Steuerrohr oder am Gabelschaft verzogen. Ich hätte wohl mal einen Klatsch gebaut ... ... Nun ja, den bauen wir doch alle mal, ohne daß etwas kaputt geht oder? 
Seltsamerweise lief das alte Lager frei wenn auch rauh. Und es wurde ständig von alleine locker. Weiß vielleicht jemand aus eigener Erfahrung fundierten Rat?

O.T. off  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (28. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> So liebe KFLers,
> 
> hoffe ihr hattet ein geruhsames Fest. Ich für meinen Teil habe mindestens 3 Kg zugenommen ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

gute Besserung und laß dich doch ganz einfach von deiner LAG verwöhnen solange es dir schlecht geht.

Nein,habe leider keine Erfahrung damit 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## ralf (28. Dezember 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> gute Besserung und laß dich doch ganz einfach von deiner LAG verwöhnen solange es dir schlecht geht.
> 
> ...



... Danke Bernhard!  

So schlimm isses aber nicht, hatte ich doch mehr Glück als Verstand. Einmal bin ich auf einer Eisfläche ausgerutscht, die plötzlich einfach da war.
Den zweiten Sturz habe ich beim Downhill hinunter zu den Röhren gebaut. Auf dem steilen Abwärtstrail ... Einfach 'nen Abflug nach vorne bei recht hoher Geschwindigkeit. Unter dem Laub war wohl angetautes Geäst und schon war's passiert. Landung auf dem Bauch und Rutschpartie. Ein typischer Skifahrersturz.  

Wie bereits geschrieben: Es ist gut gegangen ...  

LAG ...   ... könnte Liebe Angetraute heißen oder ...  
Bei der muß ich immer den harten Kerl mimen ... sonst bekomme ich bikeverbot ... ...  


Das Steuerkopflager habe ich übrigens heute selber noch einmal zerlegt. So etwas sollte ordentlich gefettet werden ...  
Jetzt läuft es fast frei. Der Rest muß sich einlaufen ...  
Das war übrigens das erste mal in meinem Bikerleben, daß ich ein Bike in "Profihände" gegeben habe ...   ... ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (29. Dezember 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... Danke Bernhard!
> 
> 
> Wie bereits geschrieben: Es ist gut gegangen ...
> ...



LAG  könnte auch heißen LebensAbschnittsGefährtin  

Schönen Gruß und guten Rutsch ( wohin auch immer  )

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (30. Dezember 2007)

Ein frohes Fest gehabt zu haben, wünsche ich 

Wird am Mittwoch denn wieder KFL gefahren?


----------



## Montana (30. Dezember 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ein frohes Fest gehabt zu haben, wünsche ich
> 
> Wird am Mittwoch denn wieder KFL gefahren?



Danke Gerd  und ich hoffe Du (ihr) hattet auch ein schönes Fest.

wegen Mittwoch ... da müssen wir zunächst mal die Wetteraussichten abwarten  ... aber die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht


----------



## Pepin (30. Dezember 2007)

jo dat montana lebt auch noch ?!?

dir/euch alles gute hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes jahr mal wieder


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Dezember 2007)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ein frohes Fest gehabt zu haben, wünsche ich
> 
> Wird am Mittwoch denn wieder KFL gefahren?



Hallo Gerd,

von mir leider nicht da ich bis Ende 01/2008 noch ohne Rad sein werde

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)




----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Dezember 2007)

So das war´s dann wohl für dieses Jahr mit dem Radfahren,warum ? nunja das Jahr ist einfach nur schon fast vorbei  .
Ich habe heute meine letzte Runde im Erftkreis gedreht,viel Asphalt-Fahrradwege mit einem ordentlichen Anteil Schotterpiste und sogar einige Waldwege mit simplen Trails ( mehr gibt das Crossrad mit her,wenn man(n) es nicht unnötig strapazieren will ).
Die direkten Wege an der Erft sind sehr schön zu fahren ( vergleichbar mit den direkten Wegen an der Agger und Sülz ).
Auf dem Rückweg mit den letzten 12 km habe ich mich dann noch einer Rennradgruppe angeschlossen ( hatte Mühe dranzubleiben ).
Letztendlich kamen knapp 107 km und eine Fahrzeit von 4 h 51 min heraus.

Letztmalig allen MTBlern einen guten Rutsch in Jahr 2008

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (31. Dezember 2007)

_

Ich wünsche allen KFLer -innen @ friends einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und alles Gute für 2008.

Viel Spaß weiterhin bei unserer gemeinsamen tollen Freizeitbeschäftigung und nehmt deshalb die Sache auch bitte nicht *zu *ernst.  

Tipp: Immer locker bleiben.

Bis bald im Wald  .... 

Guido (Montana)​_



 ​


----------



## Schnegge (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut reingekommen... 

Der KFL-Auftakt im neuen Jahr ist nun online... 

Also flott anmelden

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ralf (2. Januar 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut reingekommen...
> 
> ...



... uups, da hatten wir wohl den gleichen Gedanken. Hatte gerade auch eine Tour eingestellt. Ist aber bereits wieder gelöscht ...  

Bis heute abend, 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (2. Januar 2008)

Da meine kleine Nachmittagsrunde doch etwas größer geworden ist, lass ich es heute abend sein.  

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Merlin (6. Januar 2008)

Wer Lust hat: Es geht nächsten Samstag mal wieder durchs Siebengebirge, sofern das Wetter passt. Hier der Termin


Bis dann,
Tom


----------



## Pepin (10. Januar 2008)

Ja ja ich weis ich bin dieses Jahr noch nicht geradelt aber trozdem es ist bald Karneval also wer von euch hat lust Karneval mitzufeiern?
Ich habe wieder 3 Termine bei den Radlerfruen.de organisiert und wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfeiert.

31.01.2008  Donnerstag Altweibertour Levkussen-Schokomuseum-Zündorf 
Treffpunkt1: Rath/Heumar Schmitze Bud
Wann: 14:11 Uhr
Treffpunkt2: Köln Schokoladenmuseum an der Drehbrücke
Wann: 16:00
Heute eine gemüdliche Altweibertour mit Einkehr hier und da. Wer kommt mit? Einfach eine kleine gesellige Rundtour. 
Wir Starten in Rath fahren über Dünnwald nach Leverkusen und von dort zum zweiten Treffpunkt umd 16 Uhr am Schokoladenmuseum von dort weiter nach Zündorf zur Einkehr. 
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=960

02.02.2008  Samstag Karneval janz jesellig in weiss
Treffpunkt: Bahnhof Deutz
Wann: 17:50 Uhr
Wer hat lust so gesellig wie letztes Jahr im Brauhaus Ohne Namen abzufeiern? 
Am Karnevals-Samstag findet ab 18.11 Uhr unser alljährliches "weißes Fest" im b.o.n. statt! Der Eintritt ist frei! Aber bitte ganz in weiß! Das schönste und originellste Kostüm wird mit 10 Liter lecker Gaffel Kölsch belohnt. Wenn das kein Grund ist, sich mal ordentlich ins (weiße) Zeug zu legen... 
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=959
http://www.brauhausohnenamen.de

04.02.2007 Montag !!! Alaaf !!! Rosenmontagzug    
Treffpunkt: Opernpassage wie immer
Wann: 10:30 Uhr
!!! Alaaf !!! Dieses Jahr feiern wir wieder am Zugweg mit viel lecker Kölsch und mehr.
Der Höhepunkt ist natürlich am 04.02.2007 der Kölner Rosenmontagszug 2008. Über 4 Stunden bewegt sich der Zug, auf 6,5 Kilometer Länge, durch die Kölner Innenstadt, wo gefeiert, gesungen und geschunkelt wird. 
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=922

Freu mich auf wenn jemand von euch mit dabei ist. Bitte meldet euch bei mir wenn ihr mit wollt.

Gruß Michael

www.radlertreff-spich.de
www.kinofruen.de
www.radlerfruen.de


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2008)

_Montana _Post # 1 2008 daher zunächst : Frohes neues Jahr an alle KFLer - innen   

Urlaub und Seminar sind vorbei und ich habe mal wieder eine gemütliche Tour  eingestellt. Auf wohlbekannten Wegen wird es kreuz und quer durch den schönen Königsforst gehen. Das Tempo und der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird langsam bzw. sehr leicht sein und daher ist diese Tour für MTB- Wellnessfans sowie und für Ein- und Aussteiger und so ein Volk bestens geeignet. 

Hier flott eintragen


----------



## bernhardwalter (15. Januar 2008)

Hurra,er lebt noch  schön das du wieder mit dabei bist,Guido.

Auf der gestrigen Tour begleitete mich ralf @ konfuzius 
Wir fuhren die traditionelle Rheinrunde,wobei wir bis zum Aggerparkplatz ein ordendliches Tempo vorlegten und anschließend eine sehr schöne Runde mit viel  über dies und das war schön lustig.
Das Wetter war hervorragend und der Gegenwind hielt sich ebenfalls in Grenzen leider kamen wir nicht mehr ganz trocken zum Treffpunkt zurück,aber egal es war eine schöne Runde.

Fahrzeit  3 Std. 2 min.  bei 61,7 km

Danke an Ralf fürs Mitfahren 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2008)

Klar lebe ich noch  leider etwas zu gut in letzter Zeit   

Schöne Sache, dass Du die Montagstradition weiter fortführst. Ich hoffe demnächst auch mal wieder an Bord zu sein. 

Mittwoch wird es natürlich eine crossradtaugliche KFL-Tour geben. Ist doch klar. 





bernhardwalter schrieb:


> *Hurra,er lebt noch * schön das du wieder mit dabei bist,Guido.
> 
> Auf der gestrigen Tour begleitete mich ralf @ konfuzius
> Wir fuhren die traditionelle Rheinrunde,wobei wir bis zum Aggerparkplatz ein ordendliches Tempo vorlegten und anschließend eine sehr schöne Runde mit viel  über dies und das war schön lustig.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Klar lebe ich noch  leider etwas zu gut in letzter Zeit
> 
> Schöne Sache, dass Du die Montagstradition weiter fortführst. Ich hoffe demnächst auch mal wieder an Bord zu sein.
> 
> Mittwoch wird es natürlich eine crossradtaugliche KFL-Tour geben. Ist doch klar.



Habe heute mein Bike bie H & S abgeholt,wie versprochen wurde ohne Schwierigkeiten der Rahmen komplett getauscht ( vorher QLT Pro 2006 und jetzt QLT Litening )   und dazu haben sie mir alle Lager gewechselt und noch 1 Satz Bremsbeläge spendiert wegen schlechter Qualität,ja was will man mehr   .
Natürlich wieder volle 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen und 2 Jahre auf bewegliche Teile wie Lager.
Dann bis heute Abend

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2008)

Herzlich Glückwunsch Bernhard das ging ja schneller wie erwartet.

Ich sags immer wieder. So schlecht wie der Ruf ist H & S nicht. Ich habe bisher auch nur sehr positive Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gemacht. Da sollte sich bald mal ein Image Bild Wandel bei den Kritikern einstellen. 

ALDI akzeptiert mittlerweile ja auch fast jeder.  

Bis heute abend. 




bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Bike bie *H & S *abgeholt,wie versprochen wurde ohne Schwierigkeiten der Rahmen komplett getauscht ( vorher QLT Pro 2006 und jetzt QLT Litening )   und dazu haben sie mir alle Lager gewechselt und noch 1 Satz Bremsbeläge spendiert wegen schlechter Qualität,ja was will man mehr   .
> Natürlich wieder volle 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen und 2 Jahre auf bewegliche Teile wie Lager.
> Dann bis heute Abend
> 
> ...


----------



## ralf (16. Januar 2008)

*... Team komplett für heute abend. *

Und wehe es regnet: Dann komme ich nicht ... ...  

@ Bernhard: Glückwunsch zum "neuen" Bike. Meins ist noch in Reparatur. Das ist ein Stahlrahmen - der lässt sich reparieren. Der Werkstoff ist wesentlich gutmütiger als Alu ... ... Hätte auch gerne ein Neues gehabt ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Und wehe es regnet: Dann komme ich nicht ... ...



  hmmm, echtes KFL-Wetter, da wird Bernhards neuer Rahmen doch gleich standesgemäß eingeweiht...


----------



## ralf (16. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hmmm, echtes KFL-Wetter, da wird Bernhards neuer Rahmen doch gleich standesgemäß eingeweiht...



... jo, echtes KFL-Wetter ...  

Also, ich für meinen Teil habe nach 45 Min. abgebrochen.  

Den KF habe ich mit der Gruppe zwar nicht mehr erreicht, gebe aber trotzdem mal geschätzte KF-Matschdaten an ... ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (17. Januar 2008)

Seit längerer Zeit konnte ich mal wieder echtes KFL Wetter genießen es war eine schöne,matschige KFL Wellnessrunde 

Bis demnächst

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2008)

_K F L Mittwoch â NR_  - - - *17.01.2008 *


*Mitfahrer waren*

_Bernhard *  bernhardwalter_  -   *KFL-Team*
_Ingo * i-men _ -   *KFL-Team*
_JÃ¶rg * Schnegge_ -   *KFL-Team*
_Guido * Montana_ - *KFL-Team *
_Ralf * ralf _ - *KFL-Team *     . . . temporÃ¤r


_Gerd * Jerd_  -  *Holladijo - der Berg ruft*

_Ralf  * Konfuzius_ -  *Team I I I *

Guide :  *Schnegge*  




Tja jetzt wird die Luft fÃ¼r den armen _*Montana*_ immer dÃ¼nner  - der dachte immer Wellness Touren sind sein Ding und der _*Schnegge*_ macht die fiesen kaputten kraftraubenden Hard Core Sachen - Denkste, was der gute JÃ¶rg da gestern aus dem Hut gezaubert hat war eine erstklassige Wellness Tour der absoluten Spitzenklasse - ein grossartiges Trail - Netzwerk auf 100 - 150 hm Ã¼ber ca. 35 km - Streckenverlauf war auf KÃ¶lner Gebiet vor und neben dem KF dazu eine gute Portion Wahner Heide -

Aber : Ich habe mir alles was wir gefahren sind gut gemerkt und werde mein Konzept mit diesen neuen Wegen sehr schÃ¶n  erweitern. Ich bin ja ein fauler Hund und so glÃ¼cklich mit meinen trail huntern  (Montag wieder in DÃ¼nnwald)




*Daten :*  35 km *  ca. 200 hm * 2:15 Std Fahrzeit (eff.)  

Danke an alle Mitfahrer  und besonders nochmal an JÃ¶rg  

NÃ¤chsten Mittwoch geht es weiter ... ob der _Montana_ dabei sein wird hÃ¤ngt natÃ¼rlich vom Verlauf der Handbal EM ab  

SchÃ¶nes Wochenende an Alle und denen die viel Fahrradfahren wÃ¼nsche ich viel SpaÃ beim _Winterpokalpunkte_ sammeln.


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2008)

Habe ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass es die ganze Zeit geregnet hat und wir am Schluss aussahen wie die Schweine ?  

... ausser Einem  ... der sass da schon auf der Couch  

Ein neuer Termin ist hier zu finden 

.... und da wird der Eine bestimmt wieder richtig dabei sein. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen.


----------



## ralf (17. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich erwähnt, dass es die ganze Zeit geregnet hat und wir am Schluss aussahen wie die Schweine ?
> 
> ... ausser Einem  *... der sass da schon auf der Couch*
> 
> ...




*...   ...
.
.
.
*
Klar bin ich nächste Woche dabei ... ... wenn nicht wieder so ein Wetter ist ...  

Die Zeit, die ich früher zu Hause war habe ich übrigens genutzt mein Bike *abzuspülen* (putzen war nicht nötig) ...  
Der Dreck ging runter wie nix. Sieht aus wie neu ...  

Trotz allem: Ich beneide euch für eure Punkte   ... ... Selber habe ich nur drei survivalt ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## stick-cgn (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich hätte Lust am nächsten Mittwoch mal bei Euch mit zu fahren. Ich frage mich, wie eine angemessene Beleuchtung hier auszusehen hätte. Ich habe so einen Halogen-Scheinwerfer, der mit 5 kleinen Akkus betrieben wird. Reicht wowas aus? Wie macht Ihr das?

Grüße in das Vorwochenende,
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (18. Januar 2008)

stick-cgn schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte Lust am nächsten Mittwoch mal bei Euch mit zu fahren. Ich frage mich, wie eine angemessene Beleuchtung hier auszusehen hätte. Ich habe so einen Halogen-Scheinwerfer, der mit 5 kleinen Akkus betrieben wird. Reicht wowas aus? Wie macht Ihr das?
> 
> Grüße in das Vorwochenende,
> Dirk



Hallo,

Günter Grass würde sagen "ein weites Feld"  Und er hätte Recht. Ich bin zwar schon länger nicht mehr mitgefahren, gehe aber davon aus, dass der KF nicht (von sich aus) heller geworden ist. Also, meiner Meinung nach fängt es bei Sigma Evo + Evo X an und hört bei Lupine Betty auf. Wobei ... es gibt da noch den Frank mit 50Watt und Überspannung 
Natürlich sind auch schon Leute mit einem "Teelicht" mitgefahren. Ob das dann Spass macht und sinnvoll ist  In der Theorie ist das alles etwas schwierig. Am besten mal früh am Treffpunkt sein, sich vor Ort anschauen was so geboten wird, beraten lassen und Eindruck verschaffen. Dann entscheiden ob Du mit Deiner vorhandenen Lampe schon (komplett) mitfährst, oder wie Du weiter vorgehen willst. Gutes Licht (Lampe inkl. Gehäuse, Akku, Lader und Elektronik) gibt es nicht für kleines Geld! Nicht mal wenn man selber baut - es wird halt nur nicht ganz so teuer. Das muss einem einfach klar sein. 

gruss
joscho


----------



## ralf (18. Januar 2008)

stick-cgn schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte Lust am nächsten Mittwoch mal bei Euch mit zu fahren. Ich frage mich, wie eine angemessene Beleuchtung hier auszusehen hätte. Ich habe so einen Halogen-Scheinwerfer, der mit 5 kleinen Akkus betrieben wird. Reicht wowas aus? Wie macht Ihr das?
> 
> Grüße in das Vorwochenende,
> Dirk



Hallo Dirk,

probier doch einfach mitzufahren ...  

Wie Joscho schon schrieb: Der günstigste Einstieg ist das Miragezeugs, wobei die Miragebesitzer mit vielfältigen Qualitätsmängeln und Ausfällen rechnen müssen ...  
Anlaufstelle hierzu ist der Elektronikbereich des IBC. Einfach dort mal suchen ...

Da Du aber bereits eine Halogenlampe hast, ist das hier vielleicht etwas für Dich. Kleine Aufrüstung, große Wirkung! Vor zwei Jahren galt so etwas noch als hell ... - wirklich ...  

Bis Mittwoch,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Pepin (18. Januar 2008)

so das erste team ist voll für das 24h rennen


----------



## Jerd (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir es am Mittwoch mit dem Regenradar hatten, hier die Seite die ich immer nutze: http://www.ple.ch/Meteo2-1b.htm

Grüße,

Gerd


----------



## stick-cgn (19. Januar 2008)

@joscho und ralf, 

danke für Euren Ansporn, mir das einfach mal anzuschauen. Am Mittwoch kann ich mir ja vor Ort Eure Lösungen in Ruhe anschauen. Und solange ich an einem Hinterrad von Euch kleben bleibe wird mein Teelicht schon reichen. 

Bis Mittwoch,
Dirk


----------



## Delgado (21. Januar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> so das erste team ist voll für das 24h rennen



Schön, dass Ihr wieder dabei seid  

Wir sehen uns ......


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2008)

Wie schrieb ich doch so schön vor einer Woche ? 



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ..... _Auszug _......
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch geht es weiter ... ob der _Montana_ dabei sein wird hängt natürlich vom Verlauf der Handbal EM ab




Da es heute entscheidend bei der EM wird und es u.a. gegen *Omeyer*, *die Gille-Brüder* und *Narcisse* sowie *Karabatic* geht   ... bleibt der _Montana_  ausnahmsweise mal zu Hause und fiebert mit unseren Jungs mit.  


Und da ja das KFL - Team heute abend gut vetreten ist wird es auch kein Problem mit dem guiding durch das uns wohlbekannte Gebiet geben. Ich habe gerade noch mit _Jörg_ telefoniert und der wird sich was Nettes unsd den Mitfahrern Angepasstes einfallen lassen.  

Viel Spass und spätestens bis nächsten Mittwoch. 

.... und Daumen drücken bitte ...


----------



## stick-cgn (23. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich schaffes es leider heute abend doch nicht bei Euch mitzufahren. Also bitte nicht auf mich warten. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es aber nächste Woche.
Viel Spaß,
Dirk


----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2008)

Schade, wir haben relativ knapp verloren .... aber es war ein geiles Spiel.

Außerdem ist unser Abwehrblock blöderweise sehr bald auseinander gerissen worden. Da war es schon schwer gegen diese starken Franzosen.

Ich habe noch gar nichts von *unserem *gelesen  Im vorigen Jahr hat der doch noch eifrig kommentiert. 

Hoffentlich hatten die KFLer auch eine schöne Tour  




Montana schrieb:


> Wie schrieb ich doch so schön vor einer Woche ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. Januar 2008)

*Nachtrag EM 2008*

.... und noch ist alles drin ... danke an Island und an die Schweden  

Morgen geht es jetzt gegen Schweden um Alles .

So war es übrigens vor fast genau einem Jahr


----------



## bernhardwalter (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Jörg @Schnegge,
die gestriege Tour mit dir und den anderen Teilnehmern war für mich seit längere Zeit ( das lag daran das mein Rad in Reparatur war )mal wieder eine echt gute und tolle MTB-Tour   mit einigen Heraausforderungen,hat super Spass gemacht.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. Januar 2008)

Muss mich doch auch mal zwischendruch melden. Nein, ich habe nicht dem MTB abgeschworen. Im Gegenteil: ich habe mit einem X.O-Schaltwerk und XTR-Umwerfer weiterhin Modellpflege betrieben  Leider läuft es gesundheitlich nicht so rund. Auch wenn es quasi bei Null ist, hoffe ich bald wieder mit dem Training anfangen zu können 

Wir sehen uns also im Wald wieder... irgendwann


----------



## Pepin (24. Januar 2008)

jo dann melde ich mich auch noch mal 

ich bin nicht krank und fahre trozdem nicht 
hab nun auch ne neue bremse die liebe louise.

hab mich mal motiviert am wochenende zu radeln hab 2 touren geplant
und dann natürlich die altweibertour

hoffe mal das ich bald noch mal bei euch dabei bin


----------



## ralf (24. Januar 2008)

... na, dann melde ich mich auch noch ...  

Habe heute mein Hardtail von *Rose* zurückbekommen. Die haben's wieder hinbekommen. Und 'ne Gabelwartung haben die auf meinen Wunsch auch gemacht. Ich hatte schon vergessen wie gut meine alte Rond/Magura ist ... ... jetzt zeigt sie wieder ihre Samtpfoten ...   ...  

Heute abend wollte ich die gestrige Tour nachholen. Gerade mal 15 Min. unterwegs und es fing wieder an zu siffen ...  
So langsam bin ich dieses Schei$$wetter satt ... ...  
Na ja, habe die Tour dann abgekürzt und war schnell wieder zu Hause ...  
Bike ist auch wieder geputzt ...  

Gruß an alle Punktesammler ... Ralf


----------



## Montana (28. Januar 2008)

So die EM ist vorbei und leider nicht ganz so gut verlaufen wie gedacht. 
Ich meine da das letzte Spiel  Platz 4 ist ja eigentlich Ok aber  so .... 







Naja ... jedenfalls geht es nun am Mittwoch wieder ins Gebüsch und ihr könnt alle mitkommen. 

Hier bitte Eintrittskarten lösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (29. Januar 2008)

Melde mich für morgen ab . Mein Rad ist in Inspektion und ich kann es erst morgen abend um 18:00 Uhr abholen.


----------



## Montana (29. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Melde mich für morgen ab . Mein Rad ist in Inspektion und ich kann es erst morgen abend um 18:00 Uhr abholen.



Schade Gerd ... wie weit ist es denn von der Inspektionsstelle zu unserem Treffpunkt ? Wir könnten den Termin ja noch ein wenig schieben


----------



## Jerd (29. Januar 2008)

Danke für das Angebot , aber ich kann nicht abschätzen, wann ich aus dem Laden rauskomme: Die Dämpfung muss noch eingestellt werden, und es gibt da einen Fehlposten auf einer älteren Rechnung, der noch diskutiert werden muss...


----------



## Montana (29. Januar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot , aber ich kann nicht abschätzen, wann ich aus dem Laden rauskomme: Die Dämpfung muss noch eingestellt werden, und es gibt da einen Fehlposten auf einer älteren Rechnung, der noch diskutiert werden muss...



Na dann viel Glück bei den Verhandlungen (Diskussionen)  

An die  Mitfahrer  Gibt es schon irgendwelche Ideen für Mittwoch ? 

... oder muss ich mir etwa wieder was einfallen lassen


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> An die  Mitfahrer  Gibt es schon irgendwelche Ideen für Mittwoch ?
> 
> Guido @ Montana
> Ich denke Jörg @Schnegge ist immer für eine Idee gut
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2008)

Ideen hab ich doch immer  

Ich kann nur leider noch nich' absehen, ob ich's heut' Abend schaffe...  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. Januar 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ideen hab ich doch immer
> 
> Ich kann nur leider noch nich' absehen, ob ich's heut' Abend schaffe...
> 
> ...



Ob das am Weter liegen mag ?   

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2008)

Nein liegt nicht am Wetter...

Muss mich aber ausklinken  werde wohl noch am Rechner sitzen wenn ihr bereits zuhause seit...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Nein liegt nicht am Wetter...
> 
> Muss mich aber ausklinken  werde wohl noch am Rechner sitzen wenn ihr bereits zuhause seit...
> 
> ...



Schade ... Jörg ... dann viel Erfolg am Rechner  

Was machen wir bei bleibendem Daueregen ?  

Na ja mal abwarten ... ich melde mich um 17:00 Uhr und dann werde ich bekannt wie *ich* mich entscheide ...   Karneval steht schliesslich vor der Tür.


----------



## Pepin (30. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ...   Karneval steht schliesslich vor der Tür.



ja alaaf aber deshalb kann man doch radeln wir fahren morgen auch ab der schmitze bud egal wie das wetter wird. sollte es regnen fahren wir bis zur nächsten kneipe in rath. wer noch mitkommen will schaut hier:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich werde heute Abend eine Runde drehen. Aber diese wird abhängig vom Wetter um 18:30 Uhr sein. Ich stelle mir zur Zeit eine leicht modifizierte Rheinrunde vor. Das bietet sich im Moment wohl eher an. Siehe Regenradar :







Das blaue ist Regen ... je blauer dest stärker ist er  





Pepin schrieb:


> ja alaaf aber deshalb kann man doch radeln wir fahren morgen auch ab der schmitze bud egal wie das wetter wird. sollte es regnen fahren wir bis zur nächsten kneipe in rath. wer noch mitkommen will schaut hier:
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=960



Tja Micha wie soll denn das gehen ?

Radeln oder trinken ? Beides zusammen geht doch garnicht, oder ?  

... ausser Jägermeister ... Grüße an Ralf


----------



## bernhardwalter (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Guido @Montana,
ich bin gerade vom Kunden zurück hier in Rath/Heumar ist momentan leichter Dauer-Nieselregen angesagt,wenn nicht noch mehr Leute absagen bin ich um 18.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Guido @Montana,
> ich bin gerade vom Kunden zurück hier in Rath/Heumar ist momentan leichter Dauer-Nieselregen angesagt,wenn nicht noch mehr Leute absagen bin ich um 18.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ich fahre in jedem Fall eine kleine Runde. 

Bis gleich


----------



## Pepin (30. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Tja Micha wie soll denn das gehen ?
> 
> Radeln oder trinken ? Beides zusammen geht doch garnicht, oder ?
> 
> ... ausser Jägermeister ... Grüße an Ralf



klar geht das zeig ich dir dann morgen


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2008)

. . .


----------



## Montana (30. Januar 2008)

Wir sind zurück  

KFL Mittwoch Rheinrunde a la _Montana_ . . . . die fast 100 jährigen Tour  

Mitfahrer waren :

Guido * Montana                 *KFL- Team*  
Bernhard * bernhardwalter  *KFL-Team*  

Tour : 

Brück - Mülheim - Mülheimer Brücke - am Rhein entlang - Schoko Treppe geguckt  - Rodenkirchen - Autobahnbrücke - Pochz - Leidenhausen - Rath - Brück 

ca.40 km - ca. 2:15 Std - 130 hms - nach dem Regen war es trocken

So sah es der Geko  :








Allen MTBlern viel Spass im Karneval  Jetzt geht es wieder los


----------



## bernhardwalter (31. Januar 2008)

@Montana,

Recht haste war gestern die ultimative Alt-Herren    Runde einfach ohne techn. Schwierigkeiten aber sehr schön.  

Renate @Tazz trafen wir in Mühlheim,hat mich gefreut alte KFL`erinnen mal wieder zu sehen.   
Dann bis zum nächsten mal.

Schöne Grüße

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (31. Januar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> @Montana,
> 
> Recht haste war gestern die ultimative *Alt-Herren *   Runde einfach ohne techn. Schwierigkeiten aber sehr schön.
> 
> ...




Na ja ... Alt-Herren ... ich weiss nicht so recht  Wir fahren ja schliesslich auch noch Rennen.  

Technisch einfach stimmt ... ich schrieb deshalb ja auch ... Schokotreppe *geguckt *. .. runterheizen überlassen wir dem Nachwuchs  

Zu alte  KFLer - in :  . . .  hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen  . . . 

War übrigens schön an unserer alten Schule vorbei gekommen zu sein: 
*Städtische Realschule für Jungen* ... das waren noch Zeiten 

Bis Montag am Zoch


----------



## Pepin (31. Januar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> . . .



und bist du dabei? ich hab schon die luftschlangen ans rad montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (31. Januar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> und bist du dabei? ich hab schon die luftschlangen ans rad montiert




Geht leider nicht  ...   .... ich muss doch arbeiten ...  

Wir sind halt ex-Pilledrieher   ...

Heute abend wird ein klein wenig gefeiert


----------



## Pepin (31. Januar 2008)

wor dat schön

70km un 7 kölsch in der groovterrasse in zündorf


----------



## Pepin (1. Februar 2008)

de nachlese, bilder kommen vieleicht später:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=960


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> wor dat schön
> 
> 70km un 7 kölsch in der groovterrasse in zündorf



 Schöne Runde bei gemäßigtem Tempo und netten Mitfahrern und ausreichendem    

Bei mir waren es 7 Schuß und 113.98 km bei 6h 19 min. war dann nach Neun Uhr zuhause und mir ging es gut.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> ...Bei mir waren es 7 Schuß und 113.98 km bei 6h 19 min. war dann nach Neun Uhr zuhause und mir ging es gut...



irgendwie bist du auch zum Bike-Junkie geworden, wa?


----------



## bernhardwalter (1. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> irgendwie bist du auch zum Bike-Junkie geworden, wa?



Ne,Ne Volker ( Ich hoffe das ich den Vornamen noch richtig in Erinnerung hatte  ) so ist das nicht,wenn die Touren nicht all zu streßig sind bin ich schon mit dabei ,denn " In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft " und es soll noch Spass machen,oder    

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (2. Februar 2008)

so nu sin de bilder von altweiber auch da:

De Bilder von de Altweibertour


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ...Altweibertour...



...war wohl eher ne Altherrentour...


----------



## bernhardwalter (2. Februar 2008)

Schöne Bilder von der " Altherren-Tour an ALTWEIBER "    

Bis nachher     

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...war wohl eher ne Altherrentour...




Vorsicht, Volker .... ganz dünnes Eis   

Demnächst gibt es bei den KFLern ein Mindestalter für die teilnehmenden Herren  und ein Höchstalter für die Damen   

Dreimol vun Hätze Kölle Alaaf 

*@ Bernhard & Micha *

Wo treffen wir uns denn jetzt am Montag zum _Zoch luure ? _


----------



## Pepin (2. Februar 2008)

@monty 
schad dat de hück net do bi bist naj dann sehen wir uns montag
*
also wer noch spontan lust hat wir sind ab 18:11 im www.Brauhaus-ohne-namen.de*


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2008)

Klare Frage :  lieber Micha

Wann und wo Rosenmontagszug gucken ?

Kölle Allaf  




Pepin schrieb:


> @monty
> schad dat de hück net do bi bist naj dann sehen wir uns montag
> *
> also wer noch spontan lust hat wir sind ab 18:11 im www.Brauhaus-ohne-namen.de*


----------



## Pepin (2. Februar 2008)

hier alles zu rosenmontag
treffen 10:30-11:00

was und wo hier:
http://www.radlerfruen.de/Radlerfruende_t_2227_1201958875_Rose-Monday-oder-so-.html


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Demnächst gibt es bei den KFLern ein Mindestalter für die teilnehmenden Herren



...glaube nicht, daß ich da ein Problem hätte... 


uups, Zeit für mein "Tai Ginseng" und Gläschen "Doppelherz"... 

Alaaf an alle Jecken!!

(Hier bei uns brüllen die schon Helau...:kotz:  )


----------



## Pepin (3. Februar 2008)

so hier der bericht von der 7 Stunden Tour in Weiss von Bernhard und mir:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=959
paar bilder gibt es auch


----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> so hier der bericht von der 7 Stunden Tour in Weiss von Bernhard und mir:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=959
> paar bilder gibt es auch




... und gab es dafür auch WP Punkte ?  

Kölle Allaf  und bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (3. Februar 2008)

wenn tanzen alternative sportart ist wären es 2 punkte


----------



## Montana (3. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> so hier der bericht von der 7 Stunden Tour in Weiss von Bernhard und mir:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=959
> paar bilder gibt es auch



So und ähnlich sah es Samstag Nacht in Mülheim aus :










Bilder : (C) by KSTA 

Manche waren auch in weiß dabei  Es war megageil ... wie immer


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2008)

Hmmm ... sollte es eine Tour am _ rainy _Aschermittwoch geben   ? 

Wenn dann aber was gaaaaaanz Leichtes zum endgültigen Ausnüchtern.


----------



## bikekiller (5. Februar 2008)

Sodele,

damit ihr seht, ich lebe noch:

http://www.fahrrad-messe.com/

Die erste Bike Messe der Saison !!! Hier gibt es Klamotten, Bikes, Helme, Neuigkeiten ohne Ende. Zudem kann man sich noch die Golf und Caravan Messen mit ansehen, denn wir werden alle älter oder etwa nicht     ???
*
08.-10.02.2008 Messe Essen*

vielleicht sehen wir uns am biketags Stand ?


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. Februar 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> damit ihr seht, ich lebe noch:
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-messe.com/



Schade,konnte dich aber niergendswo finden,wo warst du denn ?    ( Scherz,Ulk .......)

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Hmmm ... sollte es eine Tour am _ rainy _Aschermittwoch geben   ?
> 
> Wenn dann aber was gaaaaaanz Leichtes zum endgültigen Ausnüchtern.




OK ... ich mache dann einfach mal was fest  

Hier ist unsere Aschermittwoch nightride 

Die Regenprognose ist positiv  aber im Moment regnet es auch nicht  daher weiss man auch nicht wie es morgen Abend aussieht. Ist aber prinzipiell egal. Bei Bedarf wird halt Streckenmässig variiert. 

Es soll auf jeden Fall mal wieder ganz langsam hoch in die Hardt und über den Königsforst wieder zurück gehen. Das Ganze betrachte ich als ultimative Ausnüchterung und Fastenzeit-Start-Tour. Vielleicht fangen wir ja Fische unterwegs


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2008)

Welcome back bikekiller  
Wann sehen wir Dich denn mal wieder im KF ?

Viel Erfolg auf der Messe  Die IFMA war ja schon ganz OK, was . . . 



bikekiller schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> damit ihr seht, ich lebe noch:
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> ... aber im Moment regnet es auch nicht  daher weiss man auch nicht wie es morgen Abend aussieht...



Ralf dürfte wohl sein KF-Matschmeter bis Stufe 10 erweitern...


----------



## Montana (5. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ralf dürfte wohl sein KF-Matschmeter bis Stufe 10 erweitern...




Das ist schon sehr gut möglich  


Zur genauen _Vorort - Überprüfung_  muss der Ralf dann natürlich mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekiller (6. Februar 2008)

Danke schön für die Einladung zum KFL Riden. Ich bin gerne bald wieder dabei. Bis dahin die Herren, ein angenehmer Aufenthalt in den dunklen Wäldern rechts des Rheins zwischen Rath, Spich und Leverkusen...


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2008)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Danke schön für die Einladung zum KFL Riden. Ich bin gerne bald wieder dabei. Bis dahin die Herren, ein angenehmer Aufenthalt in den dunklen Wäldern rechts des Rheins zwischen Rath, Spich und Leverkusen...



Ist doch klar .... denn irgendwie hat im letzten Jahr Deine Lupine in diesen dunklen Wäldern gefehlt  

Viel Erfolg bei der  Fahrradmesse in Essen


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2008)

.... sollen wir oder nicht ... ?  

Ich schlage vor um 17:00 spätestens 17:30 Uhr eine definitive Entscheidung entweder hier oder per _mobilephone_ zu fällen. 

Der Königsforst mit seinen schönen Wegen  scheidet leider schon jetzt als Tourgebiet für heute Abend aus.  denn es könnte sein, dass wir dort erstmalig komplett versinken . . . da sollten wir doch vorsichtshalber etwas befestigtere Wege wählen. 

Bitte um Meldungen zum leidigen Thema.  




Montana schrieb:


> OK ... ich mache dann einfach mal was fest
> 
> Hier ist unsere Aschermittwoch nightride
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> .... sollen wir oder nicht ... ?
> 
> Bitte um Meldungen zum leidigen Thema.




Noch gibt es 4 Anmeldungen  und natürlich der Guide  

Schönen gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Noch gibt es 4 Anmeldungen  und natürlich der Guide
> 
> Schönen gruß
> 
> Bernhard II



Schön, schön ... dann bleibt es zunächst dabei.


----------



## Pepin (6. Februar 2008)

ihr seit aber harte jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. Februar 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ihr seit aber harte jungs



noch!!   

In wenigen Stunden werden wir dann (aufge)weich(t)e Jungs sein  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (6. Februar 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da wir es am Mittwoch mit dem Regenradar hatten, hier die Seite die ich immer nutze: http://www.ple.ch/Meteo2-1b.htm
> 
> ...



Noch mal der Tipp mit dem Regenradar  
Sieht nicht soooo doll aus ... aber wir sollten die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. 

Das Termin bleibt jedenfalls nach Rücksprache mit Jörg bestehen ... notfalls kürzen wir ab  und / oder variieren die Strecke.


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Noch mal der Tipp mit dem Regenradar
> Sieht nicht soooo doll aus ... aber wir sollten die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
> 
> Das Termin bleibt jedenfalls nach Rücksprache mit Jörg bestehen ... notfalls kürzen wir ab  und / oder variieren die Strecke.




Dann bleibe ich mit dabei,aber eine Vortour gibt es Heute nicht    

Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Jerd (6. Februar 2008)

Ich interpretiere das Regenradar mal so, dass gerade das letzte Schauergewölk über uns ist. Und irgendwann ist das ja auch weg. 

Gut, wir sollten vielleicht nicht Richtung Südosten fahren


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube, dass gleich die Sonne rauskommt und mache mich jetzt fertig  

Bis gleich!
Ralf


----------



## ralf (7. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ralf dürfte wohl sein KF-Matschmeter bis Stufe 10 erweitern...





Montana schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr gut möglich



... nö, morgen nehme ich 'nen Fön mit in den KF ... ...  
Dann dürfte da max. noch 'ne *-3-* rauskommen ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute ich* warne *Euch nur mal vor das Euer Thema geteilt wird!
Grüße
Klaus

Edit:Tippfehler!


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich waren Euch nur mal vor das Euer Thema geteilt wird!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Und hilfts??


----------



## Redking (11. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und hilfts??



Nö geteilt wird wohl trotzdem!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Montana (11. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich* warne *Euch nur mal vor das Euer Thema geteilt wird!
> GrÃ¼Ãe
> Klaus
> 
> Edit:Tippfehler!



Danke fÃ¼r den netten Hinweis, Klaus  

Wo ist denn das Problem ?   

"Itâs evolution, baby!â   PJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2008)

Gähn - "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" vom seligen @Hardy wurde doch schon vor Jahren geteilt. Und nun schlummert auch der zweite Teil schon seit Monaten vor sich hin - Friede sei mit ihm... 

Das wird diesem Fred hier sicher nicht passieren. KFL ist ja inzwischen derart eigendynamisch geworden... 

Wenigstens werden durch die Teilung die ganzen KTWR-Zöpfe mal abgesägt!


----------



## Montana (11. Februar 2008)

Das weiss man nie und das würde ich auch so nicht 100%ig behaupten  
Es gibt immer wieder neue Situationen. KFL & friends war jetzt 2 Jahre hip ... daraus haben sich aber auch eine ganze Menge anderer Themen entwickelt und manche KFL Idee ist auch annektiert  worden und in anderer Form weiterentwickelt worden ... ob das immer positiv war .. wer weiss.  

_Die Fraktionen Lindlar, T3 und zuletzt Leverkusen haben ihren Ursprung hier gefunden. MTM und TTL und ähnlich haben uns so nett begleitet._ 

Er wird immer weitergehen  in welcher Form auch immer.

Die Teilung des Threads ist aber kein diskussionwürdiges Thema ... warum auch 

Heute geht ab der Bud los ... ohne _Montana_ der leicht krank ist und der FC spielt ja auch 




Enrgy schrieb:


> Gähn - "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" vom seligen @Hardy wurde doch schon vor Jahren geteilt. Und nun schlummert auch der zweite Teil schon seit Monaten vor sich hin - Friede sei mit ihm...
> 
> *Das wird diesem Fred hier sicher nicht passieren*. KFL ist ja inzwischen derart eigendynamisch geworden...
> 
> Wenigstens werden durch die Teilung die ganzen KTWR-Zöpfe mal abgesägt!


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2008)

war mal wieder eine super geile Montagsrunde habe jetzt 82km und einen 21km/h schnitt auf der uhr

danke an die begleiter und den guide für die motivation


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Februar 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Die Teilung des Threads ist aber kein diskussionwürdiges Thema ... warum auch


Genau 

Deswegen passierts, leicht verspätet, jetzt auch in diesem Thread.

Gruß

Hannes

=> *Hier geht es weiter!* <=


----------

